# Glasgow Ladies Part 1 - 20



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 
Here is a new thread - specifically for anyone going through treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary.
Thought this would be a good idea so people can share information about the hospital and be in contact with others who are attending for IUI, IVF or ICSI (or anything else!).
Happy posting
Love Boo x



> If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0
> 
> If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!
> 
> Baby dust to you all
> Lizi.x


----------



## sanjo

Iam a GRI girl, had 1st IVF in Sept: .  Trying again in the new year.
Good luck to everyone else having treatment  

Sanjoxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi girls hope everyones good ...

sorry for you girls that got bfn keep your chin up ladies  

as for me yest was a bad bad day scan ... was ok but was so disapointed they ony said i has 4 folicals i was so ****** off  meby its to soon  have to go back up m-day 9-30 so see what that says hope its to early i was hope for more than 6 anyway ...  then the bloods 6 bloody times 2 in each arm and the nurse went in the back of my hand it was so so so so sore pushing the needle trying to get a bloody vain then there it came from no where the tears  flowing down my face i felt so silly 33 and crying !!!!  dh said she was moveing the needle trying to find the vain in the end she saw dh watching and said that she had to get a doc then she went in other hand just round from thumb that was ok  you wana see the nick of me if that nurse thinks shes comeing at me again on m-day shes haven a laugh !!!!!  so im feeling down and dissapointed girls everyone geting lots of folicals i only have 4 . i no it only takes one  !!!  but the way am feeling i dont think that will work this time again .



hope everyones ok post again monday think ill get ****** tonight !!!!  love jennifer x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

BooBoo this was a great idea hun thanks

Sanjo hi hun hope your doing ok good luck when you have your fet chat hun.

Jend   hun some of those nurses are vampires they dont realise how sore it can get when they dig about like that, good luck on Monday hun    
Hope there are plenty of follies for you.    
take care all
lots of love
shona xxxx


----------



## glasgow girl

Hi girls,
have not posted on the other thread for quite some time but have been quietly lurking,big congrats to those with BFP. (mishka i know we spoke before in the past and its so good to have read your good news)


well im on the dreaded 2 ww at moment and testing Thursday coming which im dreading , i have had some brown stringy discharge ( not sure what this is ) anyone any ideas?


I only had 1 embie put back which was a apparently grade1 blast so  have everything crossed, i actualy had to be sedated for ET as they couldent get the catheter through my cervix, so DR Yates  done it under sedation.


JEND: your situation sounds a bit like mine i had 4 small folicles and everyone including me  thought it be abondonned, i was  told to continue over the weekend with injections and come back on Monday , i had written it off and broke my heart all weekend.

When they scaned me on Monday  i had 7 follicles all huge 20,22 etc the sister asked if id swolled baby grow over the weekend.They actually took a picture as they said no one would believe them hehe.

so good luck.and good luck to every1 else whereever you are at in your cycle.

xxxxx 

anyone else testing Thursday??im driving myself


----------



## misslee1888

Can I join the Glasgow girls.  I am on my 2nd cycle at the Glasgow Royal Infirmary.


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, i think this is a great site, as were all going through the same really, well they got 13 eggs and when i phoned yesterday i was told 9 have fertilized  i nearly fell off the chair, and my butt was making buttons for DH to phone as i cant contact him on the riggs to tell hm, 
boo the lump was fluid fill gland which am really   about.

jend i was the same i forgot to say when i PM you, i was back 3 times as i wasnt ready, and then they aid i had 18 eggs on the wednesday before EC on the friday.

spooked thank you for the   i really needed it and you all have been great

love susanne xxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Hope you are all having a good weekend.
Lizi - thanks for your help with the threads, hope it wasnt too much trouble.
Monreith, Shona - thanks for the af dances! They worked and af turned up earlier today - I called the Royal but got their answering machine so I will find out what is happening tomorrow.
SpookedOut - any news on your af or is it still late?
Sanjo - nice to hear from you, hope you are doing ok.
Susanne - that is great news about your embies, good luck tomorrow hun  .  (Thanks for the info about the lump, I will ask them my questions when I go in on day 21). 
Misslee - how are you doing?
Glasgowgirl - this must be your namesake thread! Hope Thursday is going ok and you are keeping yourself sane as much as you can.  Maybe the discharge is implantation bleeding?
Jen - hope it goes ok tomorrow, Friday sounds as though it was a bit of a nightmare to say the least.  Please try and stay positive, there is still time for the eggs in the follies to grow nice and strong.  Let us know how you get on.
Glad everyone found the thread ok - people have posted on the ICSI thread who are going through IVF and IUI and it made sense to just get a Glasgow thread going, no matter what tx you were having.  That way if your tx changes at all, you will still feel comfortable on the thread.
Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend.
I went up to the dvd shop with dh earlier and made a right   of myself.  We were going to get a film out called Friends With Money but there were no copies on the shelf, so I went up to the girl and said 'hi, do you have friends with money?'.  meanwhile, dh is like this  
Anyway - away to have my dinner now...

Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks everyone for your kind words !!!! hope everyone is spot on and good luck to you all whos going to be testing soon .... hope you had a good w/end  fingers crossed for 2morra let they be huge and lots of them eh !!!!!!!!!!! my folicals that is  post 2morra ..love jennifer x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Well the Royal called back this morning and they are not letting me in for this month because they have already booked their 3 private patients for this week   - also I wont get in next month because they are not booking anyone till after 20th November due to Christmas.  However I have to phone in December and I have already been given a provisional scan date so I better get in then or else          
Just trying to be calm and philosphical about it all but it is a total bummer - as a consolation, I will be sinking a bottla vino tonight when I get home methinks!
Hope everyone is good, Jen good luck today hon.
Susanne - are you back today at the GRI? I think you have mentioned it already but my brain is mush at the moment.  If you are back, good luck petal.
Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

, just a quick hello inbetween patients.  Hope everyone is ok and had a great weekend.
JEND good luck
Shona hi doll 
Misslee welcome
Boo how disappointing 
Hi to Glasgow girl & Susanne  
Will be back on again later.
Sending this for all of us    

Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hello hello !!!!!
well I'm back up Wednesday so ill prob get egg retrieval Fri then eggs in m-day ... hopefully  have got 6 follicles i said to the nurse i was a we we bit peed off as i just had 6 she said that she had seen folks b4 thats had 10-18  follies and some one who had 6 and the 6 are just as good and some times they are better . i asked what the grade of my last was she said it was a 1 !!!  thats ment to be good i dont no !!!  any way thats ****ty boo  but you hang in there Hun OK big hugs to ya xx 
when i was up i met susanne1 what a lovely we lass wishing you all the best chick you dont no what i havent already told you she be on her 2ww now hope you got some frosties xxx  i will phoning you and seeing if your hanging in there !!!

well to all the glasgow royals good luck  and sending lots a fairy dust our way  
good luck to you lot whos testing soon love jen d xx  thats short for jennifer !!!


----------



## monreith

Hi all,

Jen - 6 follies is good and a grade 1 is all you could wish for so sounds as though your doing well. Good luck for the final scan on Wednesday.

Good luck Susanne...keep us posted.

Boo - that is bad luck but at least your booked in and have your dates - so they can't take them off you!    Hope dh is not too dissapointed either.

Spookedout - hope your baseline scan goes ok on Wed

Erin - Are you stimming now? - Good luck with everything.

Mishka, Lindsayann, Janp, Yvonne, MissT hope your doing well... 

I am just hanging about the FF threads not really knowing what I am doing but keeping myself in touch so I am ready to start when I feel ready. Work is crazy busy but made a decision today that I come first so if treatment takes over then so be it...it is only a job and they cannot sack me for wanting a family can they. AF is late but I think the tx can do that to your body. Climbed Ben Ledi on Sunday which was great but my legs are so sore today...  I am just trying to get fit again as opposed to flabby.

Got to go spooks is on soon...dh is out with his brothers. He has been on the wagon for so long it will take about two sips for him to get drunk...a very cheap date and he will pay for it tomorrow!  

Take care everyone.


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Girls,

Great new thread Boo   - thanks for asking about Blackpool - it was a good laugh  
Sorry to read about your family worries,   and also about the Royal not letting you in this month    
  at you in the video shop!

Monreith -   for you too on your recent news, good for you climbing Ben Ledi 

Spooked Out/Erin/Jen/Suzanne/Glasgow girl/Misslee - good luck for your tx  
Sending you lots of babydust     

Tracey and Yvonne - hope you and bubbs are ok?

Well nothing much from me - was meant to phone GRI on first day of AF, for FET, which was today but for some reason I didn't phone - not 100 per cent sure why  

Anyway, bye for now and lots and lots of luck to the all the girls cycling  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone,

just popped on to say hi 

Gail i know what you mean: I was supposed to call GRI on day of Af which was Friday last week and I didnt 
Just not sure? got appointment for FET discussion on Wednesday and will decide from them.
that sounds good Jen:   
Take care 

Love sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone

hope you all doing well

Sanjo hi hun same thread hey we will need to stop meeting like this people will talk  
seriously though hope your ok hun. i pm'd ya.

BooBoo i am so sorry you didnt get in this month again hun   feel like clobbering them for you cross fingers you get in soon    

Jend best of luck hun      

Glasgow girl hi good luck to you to hun      

Misslee welcome to the thread

Monreith hi hun how r u doing?

Gail hi there

i have missed some i know so apologise to whoever i missed confused with new thread its the memory not so great     

Well good luck to everyone cycling, on 2ww or just inbetween at the moment thinking of you all.

take care
love shona 

                we are going to do it girls i know we will.


----------



## susanne1

hi girls,
i got my 2 embies in yesterday, grades 8.9 and 9.9 the other 7 were not sutiable for freezing   but ive got my feet up and DH is home today .
jen it was so nice to meet up, hope all goes well tomorrow, 
hope all you girls are doing ok,

love susanne xxxxx     and loads of     for us all


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks  
Jen - great news about the embies, good luck tomorrow petal  
Susanne - you take it easy and just let your dh look after you, keep your tummy nice and warm and just think of your little embies snuggling away in there, making themselves at home!
Gail, Shona and Monreith - hi and thanks for your lovely words, they helped make me smile  
Well I am just going to chill out and enjoy the run up to Christmas, knowing I will get tx in January.  The New Year aftermath is always a bit depressing esp when it signifies yet another year going by and you still arent pg!  So this will give us something to look forward to.  I think we will plan a wee trip away somewhere up north for a couple of days next month as well, then we can just prepare for Christmas and I'm sure the time will fly in.
I think I am due to get e/c or e/t on my birthday so that will be a birthday to remember  
Hi to everyone else - Sanjo, Glasgow Girl, misslee, Dobbie, SpookedOut (good luck tomorrow, hope you are keeping good care of Bombo/Amber!), Fionag, Erin, Mishka, Yvonne, Lindsayann, Janp, missT - hope I havent missed anyone out.
Take care
Love Boo x


----------



## glasgow girl

G ood luck susanne, just get pampered now, 2 more days till test day for me,

good luck jend  and to everyone else where ever you are at in your treatment.Glad your all booked in BOO BOO i know its annoying the wait but at least u know its done and can start your count down  and getting  yourself prepared 

Im trying hard to pass the time here and not think about it but its there 24/7 


DId anyone manage to get there AMH results back from Gri yet i have now waited 7 weeks and getting a bit peeved with it, i keep being told there in the next batch 

catch you all soon xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

i just done a big post there and the bloody thing had gone !!!!

boo hope your good Hun keep your chin up 
Susanne1 it was good to put a face to your name good luck again for you2ww  ill give you a bell wed night to see how your doing girl and to tell you how i get on on wed !!!  hopefully ill be in on fri for collection !!!!

shona hope you ok glasgow girl  sanjo gail m  monreith  frw hope your all well keep the chins up ladies 


welcome misslee1888  you'll get all the support and that her chick there a grand bunch of lassies are ya all  that s me as well like !!!!  well ill go for now walk these bonnie we dogs of mine will post tomorra love to ya all


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone,  hope we are all well ladies.

Your right Shona  
Glasgow girl good luck for thursday 
Susanne fingers cross hun 
Always forget everyones names so sending    and thinking of all of us GRI girls

Sanjoxx


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Glasgow girls

Thanks so much for making me feel welcome, I go tomorrow for my second scan and bloods.  All that blood being taken I look as if i have been shooting up, big bruises on both arms.  There is nowhere left to try.

Susanne, Jen, Glasgow girl, Sanjo and everyone else,good luck with your treatment.     Sending you love…    

I was snuffing over the weekend and I got up on Monday morning to have my 7:00am sniff and I had run out.  I has an appointment for a scan at 8:30 on Monday and when I went in I said to the receptionist that I has missed my snuff ( she must have thought that I was crazy.  I was probably over-reacting, but as I was driving in I kept on thinking that it was over.   That as i missed my snuff, I was loosing any folices which were already there. 

She told me to go in to the waiting room and shortly after a nurse came in with a bottle made up.  There were 3 other couples in the waiting area and, they all just laughed... (they all understood).  The nures said that it was ok as I has only missed one spray. 

It was the first time that I has seen any laughter in that room.  It seems to me that in the waiting area, people dont really talk.. Its as if no one wants to discuss why they are there. And I don't even think that I have heard any couples talk to each other while they are there.  Did anyone else notice this, or am I just imagining it!!!

I think that this site is brilliant.  Just being able to talk to other people and get a bit of support is brill.

Boo - Sorry that you didnt get started on your treatment.  This happened to me as well when I called in July.. I ended up having 2 prostat injections in a row waiting to get booked in.  

Talk to you all soon


----------



## sanjo

Hi Misslee

I noticed that too, no one looks at anyone else.  Am a chatter box and try to make eye contact:  we should wear something distinctive next time: lets get thinking and well know who we are! 
Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi everyone

Sanjo and Misslee i havent been to bad there are a few girls i have met before when i have went so it seems to make it easier to talk.  The tx is stressful enough so i decided a wee while back if anyone was in the waiting room with us (there are usually tons of people to so busy up there) i would just talk as they are in same position as us and probably just as nervous.

Sanjo where are all these   coming from they are multiplying   hope your good today hun i am off work so in good mood today   .

Hope everyone is doing ok and keeping well

        just want to keep all the positive vibes going for those tx at the moment.

lots of love 
shona


----------



## SpookedOut

Boo, I was sorry to see that you couldn't get started this side of Christmas but on reflection, I think starting in the New Year will be better. It's great too that you get to plan some time away etc, before you start to charge up your batteries so you feel fully ready before you start.   

Misslee, I was at GRI this morning about 8.45 - 9am. Were you there at that time? I was wearing a black suit and a cream polo neck and sat at the window.......hope everything went well for you and you're ready to go.  

Glasgowgirl, everything crossed for you!!    

Susanne, hope you are managing to relax on the 2ww. 

Sanjo hope your FET discussion goes well today.

Gail, it can be a scary thought, going back into treatment. It's no doubt the thought of the rollercoaster you're subconsciously seeking to avoid. Good luck whatever you decide to do this month.

Jennifer, hope this week goes well for you. It's an exciting time. 

Hi to everyone else and I hope you are all ok. 

I went in today for baseline scan, bloods and to pick up gonal f. All done now, so start stimming tomorrow.  I've been a bit down the last couple of days on the prostap so I'm glad to be moving onto the next stage. I'm feeling a bit stressed too as I'm looking at nursing homes for my mum and its awfully sad. I looked at one yesterday and thought it was awful. I think my mum did too. I think I'll leave it a few days before I look at any more.....

Take care everyone

SpookedOut


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi
Spooked out best of luck with stimming hun        
hope you get plenty of wee embies
love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

hi girls  
SpookedOut - that is great news about you starting stimming, I will be saying that wee prayer for Motherhood for you and begging whoever is in charge up there to make this one work for you, god knows you deserve it.
Sorry to hear about your mum, it must be so hard having to deal with that at the best of times never mind on top of everything else that you are going through just now.  Here's a hug for you hon  
You are right about starting in the new year - I realise it's a better time of year (finding out your result a few days before Christmas could be wonderful...or awful) and it is nice to have something to look forward to in the new year.
Jen - hope you get on ok today honey.
Glasgow girl - have you tested yet?  
Shona - hope you enjoy your day off, you lucky thing!
Misslee - that is a nightmare about your snuff, no wonder you were panicking but I hope you were put at ease and are not worrying about it anymore.  
I know what you mean about the waiting room, when we went for our consultation there were 2 other couples there and before I went in, I was adamant I was going to try and break the ice.  I couldnt even get eye contact with anyone as when they caught my eye they looked away as though the thought of communicating was too embarrassing to contemplate!  

I was just wondering something girls, perhaps you can help - when I got given my FSH and AMH results, I was told I would be on the lowest dose of prostap (175 I think?).  Surely a lower dose means you downreg less and they would only give you a lower dose if you respond poorly or if your hormone levels are bad?
Also, how do they choose what stim drug to give you?  Just wondered what factors helped them to make the decision.
I am also wondering why some girls do the sniffs but some dont?
I am a bit ignorant of all the details relating to the medication so thought I should try and find out...

Also, I think we need to get a wee meet up organised sometime soon - what does everyone think?  

Have a good day girls, wishing all the tx girls lots of  

Love Boo x


----------



## glasgow girl

Hi Boo-BOO, no not tested yet although have been very very tempted, but managing to resist till tomorrow.

A girl i met on day of ec is testing tomorrow as well so we are trying to keep each other sane and away from the pee sticks  

spooked out good luck with the stimming 

good luck to everyone else susanne, misst,shona.jend,frw,sanjo and anyone else i missed.


will let you all know tomorrow my result, please say a prayer for us


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Guys

Sorry not been on for a while but DH has banned me as I just keep reading other posts and getting stressed out.  This has been the longest 4 weeks of my life waiting for this scan   am I or aren't I?!!

Glasgow Girl - Good luck, be thinking of you 

Boo Boo - Nightmare not getting in this month, typical! Just make the most of Christmas.

Erin & Spooked out - Good luck stimming  

Yvonne - glad all is still going well  

Suzzanne1 - Good luck on the 2ww  

Misslee - Hope all went well today, goodluck 

Gail - Good luck with FET hun  

Sanjo - Good luck too with your FET  

Take care everyone, sorry if I've missed anyone

Tracyx


----------



## SpookedOut

Boo adn Shona, thanks for your good wishes. I need all the   I can get this time round!

Mishka and GGirl, I blew you some bubbles for luck. Fingers crossed for both of you over the next few days. 

Take care

SpookedOut


----------



## linzi32

Hi  All

I have just started downregging at GRI and thought I would post.

Boo Boo -I was told that the AMh test was to determine how much stimming drugs I would need and not how much prostap. I was not told what my FSH was as they seemed to be more concerned about the AMH. I was given the option of which stimming drugs I wanted to use although they did recommend Gonal-F. I was also told that the prostap last for 28 days and since my course of treatment will not be finished by then I would need to sniff downregging stuff after the 28 days up until EC(i think!).

Hope this helps.

Good luck to all waiting for or going through treatment.  
Linzi32
x


----------



## LiziBee

Hi Ladies!
If you would like to wear something distinctive to recognise each other by, I can suggest no better than FF's own bangle, with all profits going to FF (to help with the costs of running this site). Click here for details
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=42330.msg523802#msg523802
Alternatively Shupa (one of our longer term members) makes and sells orange ribbon pin/badges with all proceeds going to a charity (I think its currently Tommys) Click here for details
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=21783.msg264192#msg264192
Hope you don't mind the blatant plug!
Love to all
Lizi.x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi ya all 

well back up again fri for the final scan i hope then in m-day for retrieval   there just a we  we we bit small the nurse said , so she said over the weekend would help love to all good luck everyone  testing soon  
hope your all hanging in there !!!  well haveing an early night back to work 2morra and sat pointless for 2 days neva mind  have 2ww soon  xxx  jendx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all ok

i have had a crap night i lost my wee budgie broxy she died all of a sudden no real warning the wee soul been   all night she was only 3 just a baby really

sorry for the crap entry tonight talk tomorrow
shona


----------



## monreith

frw -thats so sad...  hope you feel better soon... 


Love
Monreith
x


----------



## monreith

Boo - just a quick reply to your questions. I think everyone DRs for the same length of time but your amh or fsh will tell them how long it will take for your ovaries to kick in again super size me style. They use age and amh/fsh to determine your starting dose and then your actual response will let them know if your on the right dose or not. 

Hope this helps...

Monreith


----------



## Boo Boo

Shona, I am so sorry to hear that hon - she was so cute.  Thinking of you  

Linzi and Monreith - thanks for answering my questions, I guess I was confused about why I was on the lowest dose of prostap when I thought they would put you on a low dose if you didnt need to DR very much, if you see what I mean.

Lizi - thanks for the link about the bracelets, I will have a wee look.  Hope Rosa is doing well, I bet she is growing fast.

Love Boo x


----------



## misslee1888

Sanjo

You are right. We should all wear something when we go to the clinic so that we can identify each other.  Spookedout, my appointment was at 8:25, I may still have been there I was wearing a white coat maybe you seen me, I was not in the waiting room long today so I don’t think that I seen you. Good luck with the stimming Erin and Spookedout .  Susanne hope that you are doing ok on the  , I will be joining you soon. 

I had my booster tonight and will be going in on Friday morning for retrieval.  
Glasgow Girl, you are doing really well not testing.  I hope that I have as much willpower.    


Jend, I am sure that you will be ready for you retrieval on Monday, hopefully I may see you there as I should be going in for my replacement on Monday.  

Shona – Sorry to hear about your budgie…

I definately think that we should get something and wear it to appointments, that would be cool.  

Sorry if I missed anyone out, I am sending lost of     


Misslee1888


----------



## Erin

Hi girls - long time no post!!  Here goes......

Susanne1    sending some    your way

Glasgowgirl -    for your test   

Shona - so sorry to hear about Broxy,  

Boo - I know how aggrivating the whole "bumping" issue is - at least you got a provisional date and can enjoy Christmas with something to look forward to in the New Year.

Jend - 'Mon the follies!!!! 

Sanjo & GailM - I'm sure your wee frosties don't mind waiting until you're ready  

Misslee - Good luck on Friday - 'Mon the eggs!!  

SpookedOut - Emailed you  

Tracy, Yvonne, Janp, Linsayann, Sarahdec, MissT - Send us some  

Linzi32 - Welcome to the thread  

Monreith - Hope your still hangin there,  

Fionag -  

Dobbie - Feels like ages since we spoke....... LOL!!!

I'm unbelievably sorry if I've missed anyone - surely to god I haven't!!

E X


----------



## kirsty t

Hi there. 
I have just started my first round of ICSI,  I had my prostap on 29th Sept and I am having a few side effects - headaches, tiredness, sore bones and up and down mood swings.  My scan is on Tuesday and i'm not looking forward to it.  To make things worse my sister in law had a baby boy last night and not coping very well today with it but very excited as well.  My husband had leaukemia and thats why we are going down the ICSI route.
We are keeping it a secret from people but feeling alone sometimes.  I have been reading for a few weeks now but haven't had the nerve to reply.  At work at the moment and shouldn't be doing this but feeling crappy.


----------



## Shreks wife

hi everyone just a quick post just now
Kirsty wanted to welcome you hun you  have had it hard by the sounds of it  
hope everyone on here is of support to you.  Best of luck with your tx hun      
will post again later take care all
love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Susanne - hope you are doing ok and taking it easy  
Glasgow girl - good luck today, thinking of you  
Jen and Misslee - good luck for tomorrow.  Erin, you too (not sure if you are getting your scan tomorrow?).
SpookedOut - happy stimming! At least the DR is over and you can start to feel a bit more human again.
Kirsty - welcome to the thread, glad you felt able to post  
Shona - you can never have too many hugs so here is another one  .  It is so sad when a pet dies, they have their own wee personalities and you are so used to having them around.
Sanjo, Gail, Monreith - hi to you chicks.

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

BooBoo
you are a star hun thanks did you say you are starting tx in january?  i am starting again then too 
Shona


----------



## glasgow girl

Well girls, it was a BFN for me im totaly gutted ,i have to call next friday to find out if dr yates wants to see me and when i have to start again.

stil no sign of AF  yet, life is so cruel!!!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

hi Glasgow girl    hun so sorry
Shona


----------



## linzi32

Hi everyone

Glasgow girl - so sorry to hear about your BFN. 

Can anyone answer a question? I was given prostap on Sunday and I have to say I don't feel any different than I normally would before AF!!! Has anyone else had prostap and when, if at all, did you feel it working? Being new to downregging I thought I would feel something - feels like nothing has happened and as it was a one off injection it is a long time till my first scan. Any advice welcome.

Sorry for no more personals but not sure who, and what stage, everyone is at yet. 
Linzi32
x


----------



## Shreks wife

Linzi hiya hun

I had prostap i didnt feel much different to normal i only took a few hot flushes but that wasnt in early stages.  Best of luck with tx hun 
Shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Glasgow girl, I am so sorry to hear that petal  

Shona, yep I have to phone in December when I get af (due 10th-ish) and my baseline scan is booked for 16th Jan.  Maybe we will be cycle buddies if you are starting around the same time?

Love Boo x


----------



## janp

so sorry glasgow girl     thoughts are with you take care janp xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

sorry glasgow girl about your sad news sending  your way .


----------



## jend (jenny)

hope  i get good news 2morra hows everyone  doing !!!


susanne1 hope you are hanging in there girl .
sanjo  you neva no we might see each other  depending on what time your up at girl !!!  let me no  be good to say hi ya !!!
boo how you doing girl freind !!!  hanging in there i hope .
janp how you doing to well i do hope 
misslee you up for scan 2morra to what time im 9-50am u at gri

FRW FRW FRW hope your ok  fionag monerith , hope your all ok dobbie havent herd of you in a while girl  hope your ok
and spookedout , erin ,gail hi 
lynsayanne and miss t how are you pair doing well i hope  when you due scans !!!

and welcom to the newbies youll find any info right here of these canny bunch o lassies xxx


love jendx


----------



## misslee1888

Glasgow Girl..

Sorry to hear you result.  I am sending lost of hugs and kisses...

misslee


----------



## Erin

Glasgow Girl , I'm so sorry  

 to you and your DH

Take care, E X


----------



## sanjo

Hi Everyone

Ive been on the other site today and thought no one was on: sorry . Thats why am blonde 
Dont even know where I was looking?? Not surprising really: ask Shona   (tried to sent 1 photo and sent about 40 to her) 
Glasgow girl am so sorry for you hun. 
Jend am up at 11 on wednesday. may be see ya xx
Linzi I had prostrap and didnt feel much differance: like Shona a few hot flushes
boo hi hun hope your ok
Erin hi hun
Misslee good luck for tomorrow petal  
Lizi iam going to get one!! 
Tracy thanks: think my DH may ban me soon! 
Shona thinking of you hope your not too sad  will PM you tomorrow hunxxx
So so so sorry to everyone ive missed: amsure i will have: there is loads of us 

Love Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misslee1888

jend

I am going in for my retrieval tomorrow at 9:30am.  I hope that your scan goes well.

Love to everyone.   

Lisa


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls just a quicky getting ready for work

Lisa good luck today hun hope they get plenty of eggies      

sanjo you werent that bad hun honest  

well girls i am feeling bit better this morning DH got me a wee pressie last night a new featherbaby his name is Billy (FIL choice) he is cute although wont replace Broxy but i will love him just the same.  Need a wee soul to love was so lost without Broxy yesterday DH got me     again so said no this has to stop i will get you a new baby to love so now we have Billy   he has cheered me up a wee bit so cant hurt and i love every animal so cant hurt at all  . Will get a piccie of him once he trusts us bit better he has a sore bite i learned last night  really sore   

sorry not many personals will catch up later if i have missed anyone who is doing something special in tx today it wasnt meant and good luck to anyone i have missed  

take care everyone
shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, am back my poor computer had an infection so i wasnt on it felt as if some one had took my life line to the outside world away,
kirsty welcome to the board
glasgow girl an so sorry hun am sending you big hugs  

and boo boo hope your ok thats good your starting in january new year new start.

jend all the luck in the world for toay hunny 

frw am sorry to hear about broxy but am sure billy will keep you busy just now,

am doing ok on my 2ww am trying to relax but my butt is making buttons to clean and hoover but DH seems to be doing ok, even tho i have to tell him how to work things   

lots of love and     to us all 
susanne xxxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

well guys  got the big old booster just waiting on gri ring telling me when to do it also this time i have to get blood done  and take it up but if i take my booster sun bloods for sat how do i get them done doctors are closed !!!!  the the hospital will do it !!!!!!!!!  they have to   HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD BLOODS DONE I NEVA HAD THEM LAST TIME?


sanjo i will be in 1st thing with me being diabetic special treatment !!! lol  so i have brown hair with blond flashes at the side  so please say hello it would be good best of luck in you 2ww next week 
missleee hope retrieval was ok  i cant wait to go back for them drugs !!!!!!! lol 
  frw  hope you like your new addition to your family i got my step-son a budgie lovely we thing called him bluey sent him up the rad to his mothers with him and the poor we thing passed away the other sat  .  so the pair of them will be in budgie paradise  hope your feeling better chick 
to everyone else good luck to all xxx  jend


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Lisa - hope the e/c went well this morning?  Let us know how you got on.
Shona - that is so sweet, I'm sure Billy will be happy he has found a loving home  
When our cat Rosie died three years ago, I was so upset, I missed her so much.  I held off as long as I could but after 2 months we went to Bothwell Bridge SSPCA home and got our two furry boys     - wee cuties they are! - so glad we got them now, they are just part of the family but I will never forget our wee Rosie!  Getting another pet really does help you to feel better, even though you will never forget your wee Broxy.
Susanne - stop worrying and let your dh look after you girl!  Hope you have a nice chill out weekend with dh petal.
Glasgow girl - hope you are ok hon, thinking of you and your dh...
Jen - let us know what happens.
Hi to everyone else - hope you are all doing ok?  What's everyone up to this weekend?
I am shattered this week, it has seemed like such a long week - had an early night last night which helped but think I need a few more.  Soooo glad it's the weekend, hurrah!  

Take care everyone and have a great weekend
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Its the weekend

Hi everyone, quick post to say hi:
Jend good luck with the booster, i had bloods but it was day before booster at the GRI.
Susanne you relax hun and take care: thats an order 
Shona doll you ok? 
Boo take care and go to bed early 
Mislee howd ou get on?? 
will eventually get around to everyone: sorry to ladies ive missed so sending all  
Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## glasgow girl

Thank you girls for all your kind messages it really means a lot to me, i feel a little better today and just had my outcome bleeed today so that makes it final now.

I called today to see what was to happen next and was told that he wants me to start again asap so i have to call back on november period round about the 20th November as apparently they close for a holiday , hes keeping me on the same protocol which in away im glad as im usually a poor responder and managed to respond not to bad with this protocol but i was kinnda hoping for the short protocol .

Has ayone ever tried dhea i have heard a lot about this for people with poor responses and egg quality problems and have done a lot of research on it and am going to takea copy of this to Yates to ask if i can take this, here is the link to those interested in it
http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

In regards to amh levels yes it lets them know what dosage to start you on for stimms, however it also tells them how your ovarian reserve is, id advice people to ask for there amh results and also ask it to be explained to you in regards to what this means for your reserves, unfortunatley mine is only at 1.7 which is extremley low and means im running low.....  for my age. that link is just a brief outline about it but you can gogle it and find out more http://www.canigetpregnant.co.uk/

anyway have a nice weekend girls good luck to everyone on 2 ww, stimms dr and inbetween, together we will all get there, where there is a will there is a way



This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

Went in for my retrieval today and there were no eggs. So I gets thats it over...

Lisa


----------



## glasgow girl

Lisa im so truly sorry to hear that  

There is nothing i can say to make you feel any better but im thinking of you hunny,
Ange
xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Lisa - I am so sorry to hear that hon, what did the GRI say about why it happened?

Glasgow girl - hope you're ok, glad you are feeeling a bit better. They told me they werent taking anyone next month till the 20th November but hopefully your af will arrive about that time and you can get booked in.

Boo x


----------



## monreith

Gosh I haven't logged in for a few days and I have missed what is going on.

Misslee - so sorry to hear that...what a dissapointment. I have no experience of this so not sure what advice to give for next time but I do know some girls try the protein supplements with great results. Thinking of you. 

Glasgowgirl - I have been thinking of you and was so sad to hear it was a bfn. It is good you can start again so quickly. DHEA again is not something I have experience of but there are girls who could help I am sure if you do a search on DHEA. 

Good luck to those at all stagtes of the tx...it is a journey but I am so grateful for this site because when you need carried there is always someone to help you along...pity there is no one there to carry me when my dh decides to go hill climbing!! 

Have a good weekend folks.

Cheers
Monreith


----------



## yfinlayson

Misslee - so sorry to hear that you had no eggs. Its what we all fear when going to EC.

Glasgowgirl - I took DHEA unprescribed on my third ICSI and it compromised my egg quality. I wouldn't recommend anyone take it before they get the associated blood tests to see if it is really necessary. I got so desperate after my 2 fails I just wanted to try it. A less radical move would be short protocol but for some reason the GRI don't seem to want to do this. Moving on from simple short protocol there is oestrogen priming and then mixed dose drugs (when you start on a high dose e.g. 450 iu for 2 days then drop to 375 for the remainder of stims, using mixtures of 2 drugs e.g. Bravelle _and_ Menopur as you go along) I usually get 1-3 eggs, but doing the cycle I mentioned above got me 7 eggs, and resulted in 7 grade 1 embryos, which was a shocker as we had been told to consider donor eggs after our third fail.

Monreith - glad to see you posting again.

Boo - you have the patience of a saint with the GRI. Good luck for this cycle.

Spooked Out - thanks again for your IM's they were much appreciated. I wish you lots of luck XXX

Hello to everyone else. There are so many people on here it is difficult to keep up! I work down south now, so very rarely get the opportunity to post anymore.

Yvonne x


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone 
Misslee so sorry hun you must be disappointed: have they given you any explanation?
Take care hun.

Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

misslee so sorry to here your sad news keep your chin up  sending lots a hugs your way 



well thats me takeing my booster next step gri 8-30 am monday  ....   


good luck to everyone else  jenniferxx


----------



## susanne1

hi girls,
sorry to hear your news lisa sending you  .
well am total relaxed DH has been great and he went out and got me a lovley gift, hes a wee hunny.
my pal is home from LA so were all meeting up for dinner next week, so that will take my mind off the 2ww, and one of my pals is abit daft so we get a laugh with her she says the most daftest things, like what is hitlers second name and is there a loch or river called lommond as were driving past it  .

hope your all having a good weekend 
love susanne xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

morning lassies ....  what an crap sunday raining like mad down here !!!!  at least I'm of work now till the 14th  Oct  cracking !!!! 

hope everyones okay how you doing Susanne 1 still good i hope will Na be long now doll  


misslee hope your ok like i said b4 girl hang in there xx 
boo hope your ok chick  
sanjo ,monerith yvonne ,frw linzi32, miss t hope your okay  also  
has anyone herd of lynsayanne wondered how she was doing !!!!!!!! 
well i better go and take these dogs a walk rain not as bad then up to mums for 2pm for sunday dinner yumyum  roast beef n tatties 
then ill beta get ma we bag sorted for EC tomorrow starting to get nervous now !!!  then ill be joining the 2ww 

love to ya all jendxx      fingers legs crossed this time ...well meby not the legs    lol


----------



## susanne1

hi jend, ive been ok, just feeling abit light headed and dizzy, but ok, good luck for tommorow hunny il be thinking about you, and glad you have the time off work,you you will have time to relax and let DH look after you, and enjoy you dinner you have put me in the mood for a roast dinner tonight, il have to go to asda now 

let me know how you get on and all the luck in the world

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls


Hoping to get to know you all.


Just had my second BFN last tuesday, and took it hard plus did not help to get a stinker of a cold as well which is still with me.

Phoned on Friday and was told the same as Glasgow Girl re 20th November to start for next cycle but I do not hold much hope as my cycle comes in at roughly 35 days.
I asked for a consultation appointment before we go for our 3rd and last IVF, so we are back up on 23rd November. 

Girls does anybody feel as if we are just numbers at GRI or is this the way I am feeling at the moment?

Ali


----------



## glasgow girl

Hi Ali,

Nice to meet you, sorry about your Bfn  hun , i know exactly how you feel  i got mine on Thursday, its really hard going.If you want to chat feel free to pm me hun

Yvonne thanks for the info, might need to pm you soon re :Sirm if thats ok hope everythings going ok there for you, 

Tracy hope you are taking it easy not long to go now hun for your first scan wil be thinking of you 

Just a flying visit here  as im off out.

good luck jend for monday  you wil be fine   

glad things going ok for you susanne  just continue to get pampered. 

Misslee how are you doing?  

hi to everyone elses sano.janp,boo boo, spooked out,miss t ,monreith and everyone else names escape me so many lol


Ok take care folks


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ali: sorry for your BFN 
Wishing everyone luck for the coming week    
Jend I live at Loch Lomond  
Did anyone watch Xfactor last nite? I thought that Dionne should have gone! Any way am off now got to make DH his dinner and catch up with ironing    hate it.
Take care ladies
Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

sanjo loch lomond how lovley  me gretna green !!!!!

hope everyone had a good weekend my sunday dinner was smashing to full now think ill go and lie on the sofa !!!!
well ill go for now  will post the morra !!!
                                          jennifer (jend)


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Lisa - hope you are ok hon  
Glasgow girl - you too  
Yvonne, good to hear from you, hope you are doing ok  
Jen - good luck for tomorrow petal  
Sanjo - hope you're doing ok, I dont watch the X factor but my mum does and she wants Dionne to win apparently but then she is tone deaf so is not the best judge  
Ali - welcome to the thread, I have seen you on another thread too I think.  Sorry to hear about your bfn hon  .  I know the GRI has a reputation for being a bit of a conveyor belt, they work to a strict timetable and they dont seem to cater for women respond differently from 'normal'.  I dont think you are alone in thinking you are just a number there....
Susanne - sounds as though you are having a good time on your 2ww, your friend sounds slightly mental - does that mean you are too?! 
Shona - hope Billy is settling in ok?
Spooked Out - hope the stimming is going ok, where does the time go? Seems like just yesterday you got your DR...
Monreith - hi petal  
Gail - hope you're doing ok hon  
Hope everyone else is well - I have an exciting night planned (no really), it's a Sopranos box set night in our house tonight so we will chill out with some nice wine and escape to Mafia-land. It's the absolute dogs stugots!!  
Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

everyone

I never got on yesterday aunt was staying at mine  had serious withdrawals     
BooBoo hi how you doing? yeah Billy is settling in now ta.

Susanne sending you         vibes hun

Lisa so sorry hun  

Jend       for tomorrow hope they get plenty of eggs hun

Ali   

Sanjo how you doing? i hate ironing to hun so nasty chores we have   

Monreith, Yvonne Glasgow girl hi hope you are all doing well 

Sorry if i missed anyone thinking of you all

Love shona


----------



## Shreks wife

bak again  

Spooked out sorry i missed you hun i knew there was someone hope everything going ok with you      

Shona


----------



## glasgow girl

Well have just phoned up and asked for a follow up consultation with yates, so Ali im up onthe 23rd of Nov as well so might see you there.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, FRW your new bird is so cute.

catch you all up soon


----------



## kirsty t

Hi There

Looking for some guidence / advice here.  

I have been asked by my work to go to Germany for 3 days, this will be the week 'Hopefully'  after egg transfer.  Is this a good idea or would I be completley mad to go??  How do you usually feel after egg transfer apart from stressed.  Not sure how to decline as it is part of my job and if i don't go that week i'll need to go a few weeks later.  Stressing about it.
I have my first scan tommorrow and have taken the day off as a hol so I can shill out afterwards.  
Thanks

K


----------



## jend (jenny)

well that me done it got 3 eggs other 3 no good nothing in the embryo   so i am a we we bit peed off 
just got up its half 4 must be the drugs  EC was diffrent this time am sure they didn't give me the same drugs like last time  felt sorry for my self i think had a we cry on the way home    sickness just didn't no what i wanted  so hopefully when i ring 2morra at 10am ill be sorted for wed at 2pm to get them back in  HOPEFULLY THEY STICK THIS TIME EH !!!!!  
HOPE EVERYONE OK  and all you lot thats testing soon good luck and good luck where ever you are  in TM .

                                  love jend


----------



## SpookedOut

Hi ladies, just thought I'd pop on and see how you're all doing.

Nothing much happening with me. i'm on day 5 of stimms and my ovaries are creaking, but at my age, that is to be expected! Still, I suppose it means something is happening!! Here's some personals....

Kirstyt, whether you go or not depends on you, your philosophy and how you think you'll cope with the travelling. Some people say it's best to rest up as much as possible after e/t and others say it makes no difference. The research on it seems to indicate that there is no difference. However, there's a few things to consider here. It's your first treatment cycle and you don't necessarily know how you will react to the drugs and the treatment itself, both physically, emotionally or phychologically. I am usually sore after egg collection for about a week (improving every day), but I'm not sure I'd like to be hopping on and off of planes and running about doing work in a foreign country. I just spent 3 days abroad on business and I was exhausted when I got back. Between the actual work and the socialising that one is expected to do when one is away on business, you may not get a minutes' peace. The upside is that you'll be away and the time will pass quickly, so this will make the 2ww pass more quickly for you. If it were me, I'd delay the trip for now and go a few weeks later, but that is a purely personal thing and I think you have to decide what is right for you. Of course if you get a BFP, you may need to consider this question all over again!! But that would be a nice problem to have. Fingers crossed.

Glasgowgirl. Your result was doubly cruel. You had a blast transfer didn't you and also some quite strong positive signs. I'm so sorry. You must be devastated. I've been there and I'm sorry you had to get another BFN. Good luck with the review. I hope you get in before X-Mas for you next cycle. 

Shona - cracking budgie! My mum has a budgie called Billy too (her boyfriend was a Rangers supporter!!) and he talks non stop. Can yours say anything Try teaching him to say "Come on BFP!!"

Boo boo, glad to see you're still staying your cheerful self. I have Little Bombo safely tucked up in my handbag. It's good to have a mascot this time round. 

Jen, glad to see you got some lovely eggs. Fingers crossed for fertilization!!  

Sanjo, I am a complete X Factor junkie. I thought Dionne was good, but god help us if the rest of the world think we Scots are like the MacDonald Brothers!! I like Ashley and Nikitta, what about you? 

Ali, so sorry to read about your BFN. So cruel I know and to have the cold on top of that misery must have been awful. Big hugs to you. I hope you get an informative review and that you get to start again before X-Mas. I do think the treatment regimes at GRI have a tendency to be suited to the hospital regime rather than being tailored to the patient (although I know the doctors and nurses there would strongly deny this). They are just quite rigid in their approach as far as I can see. 

Susanne, I hope the dizzy spells have passed and you are taking care of yourself. Fingers crossed that that is a good sign.  

Yvonne, it's great to see you posting. I'm so pleased that things are going well. I know you'll no doubt have things you are worried about, you wouldn't be normal otherwise. Fingers crossed for your little ones.  

Monreith, hello you!! How are you?

Lisa, I was devastated to read your news. How utterly cruel. I do hope you are starting to recover and you get some answers from the information dodgers at GRI........

Elaine, I hope your cycle is going well. Fingers crossed for you. 

Hi to anyone else I've missed. Theere's loads of us now on this new board - the more the merrier!!

Take care

SpookedOut


----------



## Shreks wife

Good evening all

How is everyone today?

Kirsty hi hun wishing you luck for scan    

Jend 3 is good hun only takes the one wishing you all the best for wednesday will be sending you some sticky vibes         

Spooked out       for plenty of follies for you.  Just got budgie so am trying to teach him he has stopped biting now at least   will try the BFP with him you never know. if you hadnt guessed by both budgies names (broxy and Billly) am a bit of a Rangers fan myself    

Sanjo i would love to have seen X Factor but DH decided he would scrub it after watching it   and obviously that was after the repeat so totally misssed it   he isnt in good books at the moment  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks ladys for your kind words i no it only takes one and anything else is a bonous  !!! 
but i still get down yest when i was in geting them retreved the SHE HAS 7 AND 6 so that peed me of even more

neva mind good luck everyone    

fingers crossed 4 10am xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Jend

Just wanted to tell you thinking of you hope your wee embies are thriving hun best of luck.      

Love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

guted  no fertilised eggs dont no what to do now  have To phone Friday to see what they say next .....devastated why is life so unfair


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Jend

I just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear your sad news and that you are in my thoughts. I know there is nothing anyone can say that will take away the pain you will be feeling just now.

Ruth xx


----------



## SpookedOut

Jen, I'm so sorry.    I logged on to see your progress and was so disappointed for you when I saw your news. How awful for you to come this far and not get any fertilized eggs. I pray that you will get some answers from the doctors when you go for your review.

Take care

SpookedOut


----------



## glasgow girl

jend im so so sorry to hear this,  you are in my thoughts hunny,it really is so hard to come this far then that to happen, you are right life is so unfair, 

take care


----------



## Boo Boo

Jen
I am so sorry hon, absolutely gutted for you  

Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Jend

I dont know what to say hun i am so sorry   
shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

thank girls  was ok till i saw your kind words now am filling up again !!!!  god 
keep telling my self i have one go left but that dosnt seam to matter i was hope for this time to work !!


  good luck to you all anyway  hope we get what we want at some point


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

Firstly, I am so sorry for all the sad posts recently, my heart really goes out to you guys and I can totally sympathise with you all 

I wasn't going to post as I didn't want it to seem heartless, but as I'm one of the old guys, I remember how I felt so I hope I can give you all some hope 

I had my 1st scan today and we saw one wee heartbeat, everything seems fine so hopefully that will be us.

The only thing I did different this time was acupuncture (both me and DH) and I really believe that was a big factor in getting me here.  I also did the Gestone injections instead of the pessaries and even though the nurses put the fear of god in you about them I would do them anytime over the pessaries.

I wish all of you all the luck in the world and I'm sorry if I have offended anyone.

Take care - it will happen   

   

Tracyx


----------



## Erin

Hi guys,

Ali - Welcome to the thread.  So sorry to read about your BFN    A few of us met with a representative from the GRI, and I think they are just so busy sometimes that it can feel like a bit of a  "conveyor belt", and they try their best.

Jend and Misslee - Gutted about your ec results.    Can I please please please recommend acupuncture?

I had my ec today and got 17 eggs!!!!  My drugs went from 225 to 300 this time round but I also have been going to acu for the last few weeks.  First time I got 7, so I suppose you could add a couple more for the increase in dosage - but 10!?!?!!  I have taken no extra protein, no shakes, extra chicken in my dinner etc.  Of course, we'll have to wait and see how many fertilise.......

Also I feel completely chilled, again, I'm contributing this to the acu.

Tracy - WOOOOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!      How excited are you?!?!?  I'm totally over the moon for you!!  Plus the acupuncturist said it was beneficial to hang around pregnant women, so don't be surprised to see me stalking you, LOL!!!!

Take care, Erin X


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi Girls 

Sorry to read of all the heartbreaking news - both the abandoned cycles and the neg PDTs.

But I am so chuffed for Miska, and Erin - what a bumper crop!!

I too would highly recommend acupuncture - this cycle it has made me so much more chilled, still knacked but hope that's to do with follicles etc. Due for EC tomorrow. On higher dose gonal F this time 375mg.

Angel dust to all.

*Kirst*

still not worked out how to do the smily faces etc


----------



## choochoo

Hi jend

Don't want to upset you but wanted to convey sympathies - I have experienced two abandoned cycles and guess I know how down you are feeling.  It will be third time lucky for you!

I plan to have acupuncture on my last go as the amount of eggs doubled this time possibly as a contributing factor of it.  This said I wasn't in any better a situation as fewer eggs fertilised which I was really disappointed about and further still were of a poorer quality.

D day is Thursday for me - unfortunately think I know the outcome.  Have been very negative since transfer due to emb quality and thought I would be prepared for neg result.  This said my boobs (tmi) are not as tender now so am bit down so now realise I must of had a little bit of hope.  I hope this does not seem too insensitive as I know at least I have had an attempt this time but have experienced the other side to where thought the door was indefinately shut for us.

Think at the end of the day luck has a large part to play and just hope this site turns around again to show lots of BFPs - we desrve it!

Best wishes to all

ChoochooXXX


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Jen - thinking of you hon  
It must be so hard to stay positive during this whole thing yet here you are, posting even though you just got the news this morning and trying to look forward already, you are amazing  
Hopefully the GRI will give you some idea as to why this happened but if not, the site will help you to find some answers.  Hang in there chick  
Lisa - thinking of you too hon  
You have both been through the worst nightmare of anyone going through IF, I really hope there is only good news for you both from here on in.
Choochoo - wishing you all the best for Thursday  
Tracy - glad to see the scan went well, you must be so relieved.  Best of luck for the next 7 months  
Erin - good luck for tomorrow, it is all sounding good so hopefully we will get some good news from you soon  
Kirst - good luck for ec tomorrow.
Hi to everyone else - Monreith, sanjo, glasgow girl, kirsty, SpookedOut, Shona, Ruth, Gail, Yvonne, Dobbie, Fionag.

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Aw JenD...so sad to hear what happened, it is such a cruel thing. Thinking of yout and sending you a big hug  .

You know you have us to help you through it when you need it.

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Zildjian

JenD, so so sorry to read about your sad news  IF is so cruel and to have got this far it just seems so unfair 

Hi to everyone else, Boo (great idea about setting up this thread), Monreith, Spooked Out, Erin, Mishka, Shona, Glasgow Girl, Sanjo, Dobbie, Ruth, Kirst, sorry if I have missed anyone out; this is just a short quick post as I havent been posting on the site for quiet a while, taking time out from IF, although FF is a great site I find it can make me feel quite low at times as it reminds me of my losses. Roll on the new year!

Fiona x


----------



## monreith

welcome back Fiona


----------



## Shreks wife

Good morning girls just a quickie will post properly tonight with personals

hope everyone has good day off to work now   

Love shona


----------



## sanjo

Morning ladies

Morning Shona sent you a PM  

Glasgow Girl hope that you are OK 

KirstyT hope that scan went well   

Spooked out think that I probably sound like MacDonald's after a few too many  

Jend I'm soo sorry hun thinking of you  

Tracy its great to hear that we CAN achieve our dream! Good luck & take care

Erin 17 eggs that great when is your ET?  

*KIRST* good luck for EC today

Choochoo    for Thursday

Hi to Boo, Monreith, Yvonne, Fionag, Ruth, Dobbie & Gail    Take care Hope that I have  not missed anyone sorry if I Have but it is an early posting for me! 

Can I just say that I visited Jan de Vries yesterday & told him I was Having another go at IVF hopefully in the NewYear and he gave me some tablets to take: Female Reproductive Factors & Quick Immune Response Tablets (I have been feeling run down lately)Start taking them today, will let you know how they are working. Will reserve judgement till then, cos its not normally my thing. He does a free consultation at Blytheswood Street in Glasgow, the medication can be a wee bit pricey tho: but if it works them it would be worth it.  Think now after reading your posts I think I will look into acupuncture? How soon before treatment should you begin?  

I'm up at the GRI today for FET discussion but think that I will wait for FET until next year: think I need a break.

Have a nice day ladies & take care


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys still a we bit down but i keep my chin up and keep telling my self that i have one more go . just phoned up about doing accupunture  has anyone done it and when do i start and how many times do i get it !!! 
do i start just b4 egg transfer thats if i get any ! 
was going to go back to work but i have decided to not say anything to my boss and take the next 3week off to sort my self out think we going to go to blackpool on sat night to see the lights and take dh son hes 5 , 
so that should be rather smashing .... 


hope everyones ok and you lassies that are  on 2ww i got my fingers crossed for ya all   


thanks again for your support dont no what id do with out you lot you no who you are to many names to type good luck to you all      jennifer


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Jen - good to hear you are still staying positive, I think the break from work and trip away will do you good.  Good luck with phoning the GRI tomorrow, keep us posted.
Fiona - good to see you posting again hon.  You have been through such a tough time these past few months but it sounds as though you have turned a corner.
Sanjo - good luck with the GRI today, hope it goes well.
Have a good day everyone

Love Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi everyone,

Im currently waiting for my lap (next week) This came about when i had my first scan with the new clinic GRCM.  They could not find my ovary!  After the lap recovery i will start treatment hopefully with them.  My problem is though that after 2 years waiting on the GRI for Nhs ivf i kinda gave up and plumped for private.  I now received a letter saying i should be called for screening in Dec/Jan.  If im having private treatment at that time will the GRI tell me to get lost or are they quite good and will re-schedule if im not successful with private?  Im very worried now.


Cheers,

Gillian


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Gilly
I had the same concern (not anymore since the list continues to go up!).
Private cycles do not affect your NHS entitlement.  
You can always get your screening done at the GRI while you are getting tx at the GCRM (as long as you are not on the IVF drugs!).  That way, if your cycle at GCRM is unsuccessful, you can call the GRI to continue with the process - you can always postpone your appointments at the GRI, you do not need to give them a reason why.
Good luck
Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Hi everyone,

Gilly, whats the new clinic like, are you having IVF there then, how long did they say it would take before you start treatment from you phoning up
Hubby had a 2nd SA at Monklands, not as good as the first one so quality dropping again, his 1st at Monklands was about 50% but this is well down and so we are going in on wednesday to discuss our options which I don't think sounds positive so I am thinking about private IVF or trying to get refered to Ninewells due to their short lanarkshire waiting list - yet more delays 

thinking of all of you getting sad news recently, you are in my thoughts and I have my fingers crossed that things will start to brighten up for all of you

Erin, start choosing the colours for your football team with all those eggs, fingers and toes crossed for big healthy embies
Tracy, I am so pleased you can finally say you are pregnant, no more faffing about, start shopping 

Hi to all that haven't been posting much recently but still read - I am sure there are plenty of you

Love and dust to everyone

Dobbie


----------



## jend (jenny)

boo its friday after 2pm ....  hate to think what they r going to say !!!


----------



## gilly2

Hi Boo Boo,


Thanks for putting my mind at rest.  Can you tell me please how long it took for your screening results to come back from the GRI?  

Gillian


----------



## gilly2

Hi Dobbie,

New clinic looks fab!!  They were going to start me pretty much straight away.  I only waited one week to get my blood results in from my gp and they were tailoring my treatment based on those results, Amh (they done it there) and my initial scan.  Unfortunatelly my scan let me down though.  Very friendly place.  They dont have much waiting time as they have just opened.  Do you have the link for the website if not please let me know.


----------



## aliso1

Evening girls


Feeling a bit better,cold now disappearing.

Glasgow Girl when are you up on the 23rd for your review?

Jend I am so sorry to hear about your news, remember and ask for a review appointment when you call on Friday.

This thread is so busy with names but I will get to know you all.

I was thinking about starting accupuncture as well, how often do you go?

Ali


----------



## Dobbie

Ali, hope you don't mind me being nosey but I noticed you had an awful lot of upsetting BFN's and mc's before they gave you a lap and found you had tube problems, have you any idea why that happened as I had a lap and dye before they did anything

Dobbie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
Dobbie, I called the new clinic last week and was told I could start as soon as, as long as they had done the screening tests. We got the GCRM brochure out but they are quite expensive - it worked out about 800 more (sorry pc cant do pound signs!) than the GRI. However if it was cheaper I would go there over the GRI - they seem much more professional and friendly and I got a good feeling about them. The only other issue for us would be that they have no results of any bfps yet.
Good idea about going to Ninewells btw, we thought about it but it just is not practical for us with work etc. It would cause more stress so we decided against it. I wonder why gps or the GRI dont make it more obvious that you can go to Ninewells?
Gilly, it didnt take long to get my results - I got my gp to do them and got the results before my private tx pre-screening appointment so I didnt need a post screen appointment. You could try that to hurry things along, if you want to that is? Here is the link to the new clinic's website: http://www.gcrm.co.uk/
Ali, glad to hear your cold is going away. It does seem strange that they didnt do a lap and dye sooner, I thought they did them as a matter of course if the sperm results were normal or borderline. I think every gp is different though?
Take care everyone 
Love Boo x

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies

Not sure how I feel after my appt today: the nurse cant mind her name told me that my wee embryos were 10/10 with 4 cells?: "thats as good as it gets" and we are not sure why tx didnt work.  Think I would rather know that they didnt have a good grade?  Does that make sense?  I feel unsure know of next treatment cos i feel it mite not work, no confidance now.  If it doesnt get any better iam scared to try again.  They told me i would have a natural FET.

Sorry, its all about me post. 

love Sanjoxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Jend I hope you are doing OK, you have been in my thoughts. 

This thread has got so busy recently it is great to see so many people using it even though there has not been a lot of good news recently.

I have been seriously thinking of having acupuncture along with my next ICSI cycle as there seem to have been so many good results with it. I am most interested in the idea of having it before/after E/T. I have just been looking it up on the internet to get some more information and I came across an old post from someone attending GRI who was able to have her therapist come in to the clinic to give her acupuncture at the time of E/T. This must have been a couple of years ago but seemingly GRI were quite willing to allow this. I wondered if anyone else has heard of this and if so what therapist did they use.

I think if this was possible it would make the whole experience a whole lot less stressful than trying to arrange appointments before and after E/T and would help to keep you feeling positive.

Best wishes to everyone
Ruth xx


----------



## glasgow girl

Hi Girls,

Ali my appointment is at 1.30pm what time are you there?

RE accu there is a woman called ruth who is in park circus and she is very very good, and very clued up on ivf etc, and even knows the consultants. I did use her the very first time but it was so expensive i stopped going, however wil probably go again for this next treatment.

I did go and see a chinese herablist in st enoch and he gave me some herbs which apparently help blood flow to cervix and he does accu but i decided against using him as he was not registered.

I am going to start to tak the vitamins that marlyn gelnville suggests as well
http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

The cardonald clinic does sound really good and they are very very helpful and friendly, however the maximum dosage they go to is 300 and for me being a poor responder that dosage probably wouldent touch me, also they are slightly more expensive as some1 else has mentioned.

Gilly for me with the royal i had my blood test done already by gp so from my first screening to my second screening was 3 weeks in between then i got started on my next period, however they made me dr for 3.5 weeks .

I am going to do a half hour free consultation over the phone with a consultant from SIRM i have just called the royal to get a copy of my medical records so i can send it over to usa for them to look at it,not sure ho wlong you have to wait for the consultation though, however i will do this last attempt here with the nhs, but just feel with no changes and nothing being looked into i have doubts be4 i even start again if that makes sense.

There is a forum you can ask some of the top cons over in usa questions if any1 wants the link just pm me

Ok enough of the me post

Jend hope you doing ok there and wil hear how you get on friday good luck

Tracy delighted for you , you must have been on cloud9 you have waited so long and your an inspiration to a lot of us here... WELL DONE !!!!

Hope everyone else is ok so many names its hard to remember. but good luck to all those on stimms, ec, et and 2 ww and all those inbetween

Welcome to everyone new ,

Ok im off to make some dinner and i have treated myself to a big strwberry triffal and couple cans of bud hehe.

take care everyone

baby dust to us all.

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## misslee1888

Hi everyone

Jen.. I am really sorry to hear your news.  I suppose dissapointment can come at any stage. I hope that you are bearing up. 


I have been finding it really difficult to come to terms with.  I am worried that I wont have any eggs in my next cycle as well.

They gave me different simulating injections this time (peurogoen) and no eggs whereas on the gonalF the last time I only has 3 eggs.  Does anyone think that the simulation injections can make a difference, can your body just ignore it.

I am definitely going to get a consultation appointment.

About the acupuncture, how much does it normally cost...and when should you start it.


Tracy - Congratulations 

Sanjo and spookedout - Try and hang on in there

Boo Boo - good luck on starting your treatment.

Erin - Good luck on your ET

Monreith, Yvonne, Fiona, Ruth, Dobbie & Gail and Gillian hope that you are all doing well.  Sorry if i have missed anyone out.

Thanks Girls for being here, this site really helps.  

Lisa


----------



## choochoo

Hi

Can anyone advise if they know how much each clinic in the area charges in total for a cycle please?

Choochooxxx


----------



## Dobbie

ICSI or IVF choochoo?
the new Glasgow clinic was about £2300 for IVF, not including drugs and tests, ICSI was more expensive


----------



## Erin

Just a kwik response to the acupuncture questions.

I have been going to the Natural Health Service, which is on High Street, two minutes from GRI.  The acpuncturists' name is Rhona.  There is also another girl, Claire I think.  First session is £40, £35 thereafter.

I started a couple of weeks before my dr, going once a week.  Then I went the day before my ec and will go again tomorrow.  I would have loved to have gone straight after et, but my acupuncturist has clients in Benbecula, so is coming direct from the airport tomorrow!!!

Take care, E X  

PS, of the 17 eggs collected, 11 were suitable for injecting, 9 fertilised.


----------



## SpookedOut

Elaine best of luck for e/t today and for your 2ww. Fingers crossed it goes quickly and you get a great result. 

SpookedOut


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Here is a wee hug for everyone - 
Choochoo, the GCRM are £3150 for ICSI and £150 for the initial consultation. Medication is extra.
Sanjo - it is great news that your embies were 10/10, although I can appreciate you would like to know the reason why it didnt work.  At least when you have your FET, you will be able to know that the embies are nice and strong.  Acu is probably worth a shot since it has been proven to help thicken the womb lining and this would help to increase the chances of implantation.
Just as a matter of interest, did you up your protein intake on your last cycle?  I am planning to take the protein shakes when I have my tx since it has been proven that this increases the quality of your eggs - I know a few girls have had strong healthy embies and frosties as a result of taking more protein.  As a veggie, it is hard for me to incorporate protein in my diet so the shakes are ideal.
Erin - good luck for e/t  
Hope everyone is having a good day
Love Boo x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Erin 

Thanks for the info on acupuncture. Congratulations on doing so well with E/C and fertilization you must be very happy. Good luck with embryo transfer and your 2ww and stay positive, you have done so well already.

Ruth xx


----------



## Erin

Thanks guys!!

Two 9/10 four cell embies on board and seven in the freezer!!  

I can't believe it - still in shock!!  

E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

erin your so lucky good luck chic xx


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, i had cramping today and a brown discharge, done a test and it was negitive, i no i shouldnt have done it but i was meant to test myself on saterday, and hand in my sample on monday am gutted as this was my last go 

love susanne xx


----------



## monreith

Susannne...it really is too early to test so try not to stress too much about it...you cannot know the real result until test day. It is so hard I know.  

JenD and Glasgow Girl - how are you doing?

Tracy - Congratulations ..must have been thrilling to see the heartbeat...

Sanjo and Spookedout - good luck with the treatment...hope it is going well. 

Boo Boo -you are like the backbone of this thread, you always have a kind word for everyone...and lots of advice to share.   It is  a shame your treatment is delayed but your time will come.   

Erin - That was a bumper crop...frosties as well...congratulations

GailM - Are you joining us soon?

howdy Fiona, Ruth, Misslee, Dobbie and Gillian and everyone else (in case I have missed anyone)

Tomorrow its Friday...wey hey!

Cheers
Monreith x


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies

Just a wee quickie  , hope everyone is well

Susanne: wait until saturday & try to be positive:its not over yet hun   
Erin well done & good luck doll  

Take care will post tomorrow or Saturday, going to my wee cousin halloween birthday party tomorrow: shes 9.

Love Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

everyone
my god i only missed a day and there has been so much   hope i dont miss anything important in what follows if i do please forgive me.

Sanjo i sent you a pm hun hope you are doing ok keep your chin up doll you will get there        

Jend hope everything goes ok for you today hun thinking of you, hope you enjoy your break and you feel refreshed after it all hun you deserve it.  

Erin good luck on 2ww hun        

Gillian best of luck with tests and Tx when it starts hun      

Susanne thinking of you hun try stay      

Glasgow girl, Kirsty T, Tracey, Monreith, Fionag, Yvonne, Ruth, Dobbie, Gail, Kirst, Lisa, Ali and Choo Choo (surely i havent missed anyone     ) hi there how are you all doing

Finally Boo Boo how you doing hun i just wanted to send you some          you have sent so many to us all hope this gives at least some back hun thanks.

Well better go girls got to go to work today   but never mind thats me for 2 weeks after that time to relax cant wait  

                  
just wanted to leave some positivity behind take care all
love 
shona xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thinkpositive

hi glasgow girls.. am not in any treatment just want to say how much I love your town. I have been there for months in Strathclyde university and I really have great memories.

Good luck to all of u..


----------



## Shreks wife

Boo back again  

Spooked out i knew there was someone sorry hun i was putting a personal on to say thinking of you but just realised i hadnt put it on so sorry hun  

thinkpositive hi there

love shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, thank you for your support am not holding much luck for tomorrow, jusyt dont fel the same, boobs arent sore and still got the brown and pinkish discharge, i post tomorrow but i no its gog to be a negitive  

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

FRW, LIZZIEBEE, BOO shona 

THANK YOU FOR YOUR PM 'S THEY HAVE BEEN KEEPING ME GOING THANK -YOU SOOOOOOOOO MUCH   SENDING YOU A BIG CUDDLE EACH XXX

i haven't slept all night wondering what this phone call will bring  today ..... just want to no what went wrong and how i can improve my chance ....as most of us  eh .

hows everyone doing ?? i have been reading the posts but some how its not going in to my brain if you no what i mean me and  DH are thinking of taking a break for 3 or 4 moths then doing our last go  was thinking of trying accupunter as i have said but i relay don't no  heard that many diffrent storys about it ..... any advice once again of you lovely bunch would be very greatfull  i need it !!!! 

moreith,sanjo erin ,gillian and anyone else i have missed keep your chins up keep smiling  says me who been on a downer all week !!!!

think ill have a blow out tonight ...lambrini here i come after all ITS FRIDAY  going to blackpool 2morra 2 with DH  son brad  hes 5 am sure he cheer me up  will post later on  ........love jenxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi jend, good luck for today and i hope they can give you the advice and postive feedback you need, and enjoy blackpool 

love susanne   xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hope you ok susanne you no where i am if you need to talk girl you got my number  think positive till 2morra


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,


Thank goodness it Friday!!!

Susannne hi ya.  I know this is no comfort but please try hard to be positive for test day.  I have floated about this site for years now and its always so amazing to hear so many results changing on the day of test or even the day after.  I wish i had a crysal ball or a time machine for times like this!!

Tracy - Congratulations news like yours keeps up lot going

Sanjo and Spookedout - good luck with the treatment...hope it is going well. 

Boo Boo yr a star.  Always looking out for everyone.  I really hope its your time soon as well.

Erin - Bet you are so excited.  I really cant wait until i hopefully get as far as you.  Bets of luck matey.



Everyone else i hope your all doing ok and hope its a fab weekend for us all. 


I'm in such a strange happy mood i may have a nice drink of red wine later.  Hope its sticks like that as the last time i had a few DH was getting demented with me going on all night about how he should leave me and find a normal woman!!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Thank you all for your lovely words and hugs, they have made me smile.  We had a bereavement in the family yesterday (it is as if you girls are psychic and sent me the hugs just at the right time) so it was nice to log on this morning and know that there is so much love on this thread!!

Spooked Out - hope you get on just fine with your scan today, keep us posted.

Erin, good luck for the 2ww

Jen - hugs to you, it will be your turn one day, keep hanging on in there hon.  Just get sloshed tonight (I will be having a wee glass or two when I get home too - same as you Gilly!) and go to Blackpool, have a blast and come back feeling refreshed and revived.  Good luck for when you call the GRI this afternoon.

Lisa - hope you are doing ok honey.

Shona - how's Billy?  Cant believe you are a bluenose! lol

Sanjo - how you doing hon?  Have a fab time at the party tonight - are you going to dress up?

Susanne - it is too early to test, please try not to fret, there is still hope.  Keep us posted petal

Kirst - hope e/t went ok?

thinkpositive - hi  

Someone else is at the Royal today but I cant remember who - sorry, my head is mush just now - good luck and hope it goes well.
Our team at work wrote in to the Metro so we have 3 letters printed on the letters page! hee hee

Have a good Friday everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Hope you don't mind me butting in but just wanted to send a big hug to all of you who have had bfn's.  My heart goes out to you and I hope your dreams come true soon.
Big hugs also to all you other lovely ladies in the middle of tx!  Sending you     vibes and hope you too get the results you deserve.
Hiya to Gail, hope you are doing ok hon and look forward to seeing some more fotos of Kara.

Take care girls and hope you all have a lovely week-end.

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

well guys phone the royal ... review appoint will be sent out thats all they could tell me what a waste of a phone call  hopefully nxt3 week  .....


good luck everyone else ill be popping at some poit  oh decided to go back to work this wed !!!!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Karen   thanks for popping on to say hi, your wee boys are so cute!

Jen, that is ridiculous that they couldnt even tell you what happened or what could be improved on, but I think that is par for the course with the GRI (and I am going there in a few months! gads!).  Have you tried reading some other threads to see if folk have any advice for your next cycle, when you feel ready?  The girls on the multiple cycles thread really know their stuff and I'm sure they would have some good advice for your future tx.  

Well, it's the weekend chicks        
I have a bottle of white grenache chilling in the fridge so it is going to be a totally chilled out Friday night  , that's if I dont fall asleep in front of the telly at 10pm !!  I have had such a busy week at work, but it has been such a good laugh too.  I get on great with the guys I work with and this week has been a total blast, I was almost sad to leave work today!!!

Have a good weekend girls  
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

in o that realy peed me right of but they said its up to the doc that i will see they said in 3-4 week but will defo be in dec ....  dont worry all be waitn for them wid all my big QUESTIONS BOO  just was hopeing for this tm to work so it would be a nice xmas prezi to tell everyone ...... neva mind  someday even if i have to steel one boo!!!!! lol lol lol  jokeing girls .....

hope evryone enjoys the weekend weather crap  but its the lights we r going to see so we be in the car (blackpool) last time we went dh parked the car in the wrong place got towed away and bloody cost us 250 smackers  had to phone ma ma and ask for HELP!!!!  still havnt paid her back for got till there love jen d everyone take it easy now xxxxxxxx    


good luck to the testers today  ...susanne1 am thinking of you hunnxxx  text me ..


----------



## Shreks wife

morning girls 
those clocks going back has really mucked me up sitting on a sunday morning at this time   never mind gives me a chance to post and dye my hair what much more can i ask for    

Hope everyone is ok this fine sunday?

Jend how r u feeling hun?  yeah give GRI all the questions they dont tell people enough that really bugs me   .

Sanjo hows your weekend hun   hopefully enjoying yourself.  How did the halloween party go u dress up?

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok.

Boo did you manage to stay awake for wine hun hope you enjoyed it 

bye for now
take care everyone
shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, well i did my HPT and it was a BFN an gutted, DH has been a angel, we have booked up and were off to the sun for a week, thank you all for you support and advice,
ive to hand my sample in tommorow but am not phoning for the results as i know, am still bleeding


wishing you all   and luck in the world 

love susanne xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi susanne hun

  sent your way hun

love shona


----------



## susanne1

thank you so much shona, mother nature can be a b***h 


love susanne xx


----------



## monreith

susanne...so sorry it turned out that way.   Go and have fun in the sun with DH and don't let it get you down... 

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## sanjo

Hi girls

So so sorry Susanne was thinking about you yesterday sending you  Why is life so cruel?? 
Take care and try to   enjoy your holiday. When you away?


Shona I had a good time at the party, didn't dress up cos we went to the pub after work one of the girls was leaving  to have her baby  , so i went straight to my wee cousins after that: so i guess i was dressed as a nurse! . Had a few wee drinks with my Auntie then came up the road and my neighbour asked me in. Let me tell you I sufferred yesterday "am never drinking again"   Its Johns (dh) birthday tomorrow and I work late on a Monday so we are going out for lunch today: no wine included  

Jend that what they always tell you: phone on a Friday and you wait till them then they tell you nothing except to wait for an appt!  How was blackpool Ive not been there for ages: love it.

Boo I love white grenache  ooops should i say i LOVED not any more tho.  Take care doll & sorry to hear of your bereavemet. 

Hi to all the other Glasgow girls: Glasgow girl, Gilly2, Monreith, Ruth2, Erin, KisrtyT, fionaG, Yvonne, Dobbie, Kirst, Lisa, Ali and Chocho.  Hope thats everyone but if Ive missed you am sooo sorry there is so many of us!  Sending EVERYONE  

Lots of love Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Susanne 

I am so sorry to hear your news I was really hoping things would turn out well for you this time round. I will be thinking of you and DH. Hope you enjoy your holiday.

Best wishes to all the other Glasgow girls.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## aliso1

Morning you lovely ladies


Susanne big hugs to you and DH. Enjoy your week in the sun.

How is everybody this morning, had friends up last night so head is a little bit fuzzy with the cold and the vino.

Jen with are you having your review appointment with the GRI, did they not give you a time when you phoned?

Gail we are up at 2.30pm on the the 23rd.


Well better go and get some cleaning done.  Xmas is only 8 weeks tomorrow.

You all have a lovely Sunday now.

Ali


----------



## Zildjian

Susanne, you have been through so much recently, so sorry,  to you and dh, have a nice holiday

Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Susanne, I am so sorry hon - hope the holiday helps a little and you and dh get some well deserved time together  .  You will be missed on here while you are away.

Sanjo - the grenache was great thanks, drank 3 glasses (that's just a polite way of saying I drank the whole bottle!).  Enjoy your lunch out today with your dh.

Jen, hope you are having a great time in Blackpool.

Ali, how are you doing?  Someone on the train the other day had a ringtone of "we wish you a merry Christmas" and everyone was laughing - but I guess it isnt that far away!

I have just found out that the GRI cashed our cheque last week for the ICSI tx, even though we didnt get in last month and we wont get in next month either.  Anyone else think this is outrageous?!?!  I feel like phoning to complain but also dont want to stress myself with it - but I do want to make a point to them.  I think it's totally out of order.  

Have a good Sunday everyone, thanks for your PMs, we have the rosary tonight and funeral on Tuesday - but we have been asked not to wear black and there will be a band...feel like it's going to be similar scenario to a fancy dress party, where you go in fancy dress then you turn up and everyone is dressed normally!  It is a great idea though.

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Ho Boo

That is outrageous, give them a phone: I would.  There is no way they should have cashed the cheque with no tx.    Will be thinking about you tonight. 

Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Thanks Sanjo.
I think them cashing the cheque is shocking too, I meant to phone them last week to get them to send the cheque back to me but with everything that happened, I forgot all about it.
I think I will give them a phone tomorrow morning...thanks for your advice hon.
boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sanjo hope you have good lunch hun and wish john a happy birthday tomorrow for us.

Boo that is shocking taking your money like that give them what for hun the cheek of them.   about bereavement hun i missed that hope you are ok.

Hi everyone else hope you are all well

love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

they didnt say exact  just be dec  round 3 weeks blackpool was good mobed as usal light were nice we got a tam  right up the lights took brad on a peer for some shows then  we were going to get a tram back down !!!  NOT THE BLOODY THINGS WERE TO FULL SO WE HAD TO WALK ALL THE WAY THE GOLDIN MILE MY LEGS AND HIPS ARE KILLING ME TO DAY  ......NEVER AGAIN 

SUSANNE SORRY TO HERE YOUR NEWS BUT YOU NO THAT AS WE HAVE TXT EACH OTHER WILL PHONE YOU IN A FEW DAYS GIRL KEEP YOUR CHIN UP 


                        HELLO  TO EVERYONE ELSE  YOU NO WHO YOU ARE !!!!!  LOVE JEN


----------



## Erin

Susanne  to you and your DH, so sorry  

Boo   on your bereavement.   to the GRI, that's shocking!! 

Take care, E X


----------



## sandee2002

Hy Glasgow Girl,

I have an appointment tonight at the gcrm....feel disappointed now..i am also a poor responder at 375....spo 300 max dose that they do is soo disapointing....dont know what to do now/?

regards
sandy


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies,

Its so dark tonight isnt it?  I love dark nights with all the candles lit in the house.  My DH says I could give chapel a run for its money .  I used to sell partylite candles so have loads left to burn.

Jen hope your muscles are not so sore today. 

Shona John says thank for birthday wishes.  We are having chinese tonight cos its Johns birthday (any excuse  ) Are you enjoying having some time off?  Relax and enjoy time with David.  You can get Xmas pressies organised when your off.  I need to start, so many things to buy: so many friends with children     

Boo hope your ok,thoughts are with you at this sad time.xx

Hi to all Glasgow girls

Lots of love Sanjo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monreith

Hi ,

Hope all the Glasgow Girls are all tucked up indoors on this wild night! 

Boo - hope tomorrow is not too difficult for you, I think the idea of a band and bright colours is very uplifting at what is normally a really sad time. As for the Royal cashing your cheque, it is just an example of how they don't communicate between depts so try not to stress about it...make them sweat though. 
frw...I am so ashamed I keep forgetting to mention you in my posts... I have a mental block with the frw keep thinking it is an acronym like ec, af, dr etc...it gets so confusing.   Anyway, hope you are well and can forgive my jelly brain .
Sanjo I am addicted to candles as well...any which have a smell...I love the ones form The White Company but they are sooo ridiculously over-priced...but sometimes you just have to get yourself a wee gift when the treatment drags you down!!
Susanne - how are you bearing up? It is tough but time does help and we all share your dissapointment.
Ali, Ruth2, Fionag, Lisa, Kirst, Erin and Gailm - Hope your all doing ok.??

I was off work today and decided to fit in an insulin blood test...as you do..except the nurse put it in the wrong coloured tube and they would not accept it. As I had eaten by then they could not re-do the test so need to go back on Thursday...can't be helped but I feel like my poor wee vein is struggling. I need the test because I have been really tired lately and totally addicted to sugar...could just be the treatment but I want to put my mind at ease.

Have a good week girls...Monreith x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls just quick post tonight feeling bit crap

Boo Boo thinking of you hun  

Sanjo any excuse      

Monreith Frw i forgive ya hun      

Hi to everyone else sorry not many personals love to all
shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Thanks for being there, you are a great bunch of girls  

Shona - you ok hon?  

Monreith - that is shocking about the blood test, could they not just decant it into another bottle!!  It's pretty bad you need to go back and get it done again, good old NHS eh...

Sanjo/Monreith - I am a fellow candle lighter too!  I love Kenneth Turner candles from John Lewis (there is a wedding candle which he does and it smells beautiful) and there is a Space NK one which is smells like a summer night in a warm country (think it's called mediterranean evening strangley  ), it is sooo nice (but pricey!).  Habitat do scented Gardenia ones and they do tealight versions too so they are not so expensive, I think about 3.50 for a box of tealights.  What are partylite candles like?

Sandy - hi, hope the appointment went well tonight?

I called the Royal - the cheque has been sent to Glasgow Uni and it will take 6-8 weeks to refund it, plus the prices have gone up so we would be charged more for the ICSI cycle - so I guess it's not worth pursuing!!  Annoying but there is nothing that can be done and there was no point having a go at the woman on the other end of the phone so I have had to let it go.  Ho hum, this IF business fair makes you become a patient, stress free human being (not)....now breathe out....

Well at the moment, there is a mouse running about our living room.  One of the cats brought it in and I managed to get the cat out of the room but now I cant find the mouse!  We have looked everywhere and it's nowhere to be seen!!!  I cant let the cats back in till I find it otherwise it is dead meat....
They are cute cats but gifted killers...

Have a good night everyone, hope you are all tucked up in your hooses, nice and snug and dry 

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Boo

I wouldn't be able to sleep with a wee moose running about!!  I'd be sh ing myself.  My mums aunt has x8 cats and wants to open a cattery in Perth, she stayed in London for years and has moved to a wee place called Roberton in Scotland shes eventually going to Perth to fulfill her "DREAM".  We stayed there for the weekend 3 weeks ago and one of the wee cats brought in a bird, i nearly had a fit and a bad turn: it put it on my bed!!!!  

Partlite candles are lovely: they smell great, they area wee bit dear they are £6.00 for a dozen Tea Lites but they don't burn black and are not made with animal fats.  The idea is that you have a party then get stuff for free from commission, pity I don't sell them now cos i would talk you all into having one   

Surely if the GRI already had your cheque for TX the price was already agreed and they cant charge you more ??
Don't think thats right, you gave them a cheque for an agreed amount at that time and they cant rise it?  OK for further TX but not his one? Do I make sense? 

Shona hope your OK? You know I worry  Sent you a PM Hun

Love to all Glasgow Girls

Sanjoxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

I see the weather has not improved today.  Pity as i have someone coming to view my house tonight and i bet they dont turn up now.  I have been selling it for 3 months now and im fedup with no shows now.

Not looking forward to my lap tomorrow.  I hope this time i dont get more bad news.  Have bought in some mint tea though to get rid of the gas   not sure if i like it though.


Hope everyone is doing okay. 

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Hope everyone is doing ok?

Gilly good luck for tomorrow hun      

Boo Boo i would check into the cheque thing hun it is them that keep putting off your tx so why should you have to pay more they make me so mad       i will be ok hun thanks for asking

Sanjo got your pm hunni please dont worry i will be fine.  I get gastric interitis a lot think it is that back again   the docs are investigating it at the moment as i take it too often.  Do you think DH is poisoning me    nah he would miss me too much   

sorry not much today again girls will post more when feeling bit better

thinking of you all and hope everyone else is doing ok sorry not many personals

love shona 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sandee2002

Hello All,

Very impressed with the grmc clinic. Very upfront and advised me to take the amh test in order to determine my ovarian reserve, as it would be a waste of my emotions and money if having sucessful treatment was negligable. Took the test and the follicular scan. Two weeks until the test comes back. Nailbiting time. Ohh and they could only find one ovary....scary. I was told that the grmc only go up to 300units of drugs not so, dr told me i could have 375gonal f and cetromide which is more effective than just gonalf on my last treatment. I really feel that they consider you as a person and not just a number
Good luck gilly, will be thinking of you.
Hey Im having a candlelight party 25th nov so all are welcome to come to sunny helensburgh!!!!
thinking of ul boo boo
and everyone eles.
luf
sandy


----------



## jend (jenny)

happy halloween guys !!!!!

hope everyones ok legs are better thanks boo  sent you a pm 


feeling we bit better  back to work tomorra  god ! 
  still waiting on the review appoint  still not here thought it be here today any way  see yas !!!


----------



## gilly2

Hi Sandy,

The clinic does look good.  I too was very impressed with them and they could not have been more sympathetic when they couldn't locate my ovary!!    I found them very honest and really believe they would not talk me into treatment if there was little or no chance off it working.  I think i was the first person in the New clinic to sob my heart, out thats my claim to fame  

I will keep my fingers crossed your AMH results are good.  Mine were, which was a good surprise considering I'm getting used to having bad news each time i go for treatment anywhere.  

Did you meet Marco?  My DH says he looks like Tiger Woods!!  He is doing my lap tomorrow and i hope i dont come round asking Tiger how it went 

I have blown you some bubbles for luck

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## sandee2002

hy gilly

i dont think i saw your amh results, may i ask what they were?

luf
sandy


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone

This is spooky looking isnt 

Shona take care doll   

Gilly good luck with house veiwing and lap   

Sandy have you had a candle party before??

Jen glads the ole legs are back to normal 

Boo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Happy halloween to all Glasgow Girls    
Love Sanjoxx


----------



## gilly2

Hi,

I dont know exactly what they were but i received a mail from them saying my results were good.  I reckon they mailed me to chear me up as i was so upset.  I will try to find out exactly what they were a few days after my op. 

Cheers,

Gillian


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
I am so loving this site today, it looks fab with the orange and black!
Gilly - good luck for tomorrow, hope it goes well.
Shona - sorry to hear you are not feeling so good, hope you feel better soon  
Sandy - glad the appointment went well, they sounds really professional and I'm sure your amh test results will come back fine with no problems.  So do you plan to start tx on your next af (after the amh results come through)?  Btw you dont know what you're letting yourself in for, asking all these mad girls to come to your house - probably a good idea not many of us are able to drink.....!!!
Sanjo - I know what you mean about the price, but because they would have to reimburse me the money they would need to charge me again at the new rate - I guess admin and all that.  I need to let it go anyway because it would take them 6-8 weeks to send the cheque back and I need to call in about 6 weeks to make sure I am in for that month, and they need the money before I call!!  Ach well, what can you do...

We finally caught the mouse, it took ages though, about 45 minutes! Finally it ran under the rug and we managed to get it outside, hope it is still alive out there!!  We have two cats but I never used to really be into cats, more dogs really, but we cant have a dog because we are both out at work.  My mum used to be in the cats protection league and was always bringing home cats (we had two dogs at home too) and getting them treated before trying to rehome them, it was always so sad when they got rehomed because we wanted to keep all of them - but my dad would have thrown a wobbly!!! haha

The funeral went really well today, it was a great send off, obviously sad but she would have loved it I think, if she was here.
Have a good night everyone, it's a bit chilly oot there, wrap up warm

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Jen - meant to say, I replied to your PM hon.  Hope work is ok tomorrow  
Just away out to the shops to get some sweeties for the trick or treaters....



Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

had our appt today at Monkands, they are going to give us the 6 cycles of IUI starting in January, well first appt is jan so probably starting Feb/March (I reckon that puts a stop to my annual trip to Crufts)
Dr cheered OH up by saying not to worry about vitamins and zinc, and that giving up all his blood pressure medication etc could have made a difference etc.
Felling slightly positive but after th last few years I think nothing until they start actually doing something .

Hi to everyone, hope you are all doing OK and those having treatment at the moment are going to strike it lucky


----------



## sanjo

Dobbie good to hear your appt went well.  Keep those positive feelings doll, we all have our fingers crossed for you.  Feb/Marh will be here before you know it.     

Sanjo


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
What's with the spider thing crawling along the top of the screen - it's giving me the willies!
Dobbie, that is good news - Feb/March will be here sooner than you think.
SpookedOut - are you getting e/c and e/t this week? If so, good luck, thinking of you   
Hi to everyone else - Monreith, Fionag, Gail, Shona, Jen, Sanjo, Susanne, Sandy, Ruth, Gilly, Erin. 
Can't believe it's November already...

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Boo 

I was wondering what the spider is all about too: i hate spiders.

Sanjoxx


----------



## Karen-C

Dobbie

Good luck with things!  Your first appointment will be here before you know it!

What kind of spaniels do you have - springers?

I have a field cocker and she is totally mad!  But lovely with it!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi everyone

Dobbie best of luck with tx in the new year hun wont be long coming round          

Sanjo hi hun are you skiving by any chance    

Boo the spider is creepy but prefer that to the mouse maybe   then again maybe not would rarther have neither if im honest     hope your ok hun

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok i am writing down all the names on here so i can remember them there are so many

take care all
love shona


----------



## sanjo

Shona how dare you!! I dont skive   Just take time off when the boss is off and doesnt know   
Only joking am off every Wednesday afternoon cos i work late Monday and Thursday.  Hows the break going? have you been feeling better?  Iam going to the Fort at Glasgow shopping tonight to start xmas shop for friends and familiy's kids  .

Ive just noticed that iam now a Full Member how does that happen?  Does that mean you need to call me Lady Sanjo?? 

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Dobbie

Karen-C said:


> I have a field cocker and she is totally mad! But lovely with it!


you mean a working cocker, I have 2 of those and 2 Springers. The wockers are insane but full of fun and so easy to train and do stuff with


----------



## Karen-C

Dobbie

Is that their proper title then - she was listed as a Field Cocker when we bought her and also I think on her KC Cert!!!

I took her to dog training classes as she is a wee bit mental but stopped them when I fell pg so I'm afraid she has totally gone to pot again!!!  Her name is Smudge.
We also have a black lab called Amy.  And two very very large goldfish too!!!!!

If you fancy training her up Dobbie and giving her a wee bit of discipline ... feel free     

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Dobbie

Her KC cert will say Cocker Spaniel even if she is working strain, the only thing that makes her working are the FTCH bits beside the dogs names in her pedigree as compared to SHCH. A Field Spaniel is a completely seperate breed but they are quite rare so chances are her papers say Cocker Spaniel and the breeder has used the term field cocker to describe her as different from a show cocker. They are totally mad and do take alot of training (if you PM me we can talk about our cockers without taking over the thread )


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning all

how is everyone today?

Sanjo i believe ya   hope you enjoyed afternoon off hun.  Feeling a bit better now not as sick thank god starting to enjoy the break now   even better next week have house to myself  .  The membership goes by your posts hun but if you want to be called lady sanjo we dont mind   enjoy your shopping hun

hello to everyone else

shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicas  
How is everyone doing today?
All this talk about working cockers, you guys are turning this into an X-rated thread!!  
Shona - glad you are feeling better petal, hope it continues.
Lady Sanjo - good idea, I think we should all have titles.  I shall henceforth be known as Princess Boo if you dont mind, and if I could, I would bestow gifts of many pregnancies on all you girls.
Well, dh got his appointment in today for the varicocele op, he has to go in on Monday - talk about short notice, they must have had a cancellation.  Anyway - we were not sure if he should go ahead with it since he will be needed to do his bit when we have e/c and e/t at the end of January.  Mind you, that is almost 3 months away.  What do you guys think?  He also has to stay overnight on Monday but the embolisation wont happen till the Tuesday.  I thought it was done as an out patient procedure?  Any advice would be most welcome....
Shona - thanks for your pm, I think we are pretty much decided that we will go ahead unless someone has strong advice to the contrary.
Hope everyone has a good day
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hello again

Boo Princess? i thought you would be Queen as you started the thread  .  The only reason i know about Varococele helping is the fact that the specialist recommended it before we started tx, really hope you get more feedback though hun

Lady sanjo you not been able to skive today hun?   catch ya later      

love to all 
shona


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Got my lap yesterday.  Feeling pretty sore today especially as the Doc couldnt get the gas back out off my belly!  Look like i could pop any time now   Didnt go as planned though.  My insides are full off adhesions again and he couldnt get very far.  Still have cyst and eveything is stuck fast.  Surpise though for me that i am able to start IVF   Bit confused though how they will be able to scan etc as they cant see much!!  I fully trust the GRCM though.  I guess they know what they are doing.

Sandy my AMH results were 13.  Did you gets your yet?

By for now im away to lie down and eat crisps


----------



## sandee2002

Hy Gilly,

Wont get my results till a week on monday...well done on your amh results thats fab
take care.
luv
sandy


----------



## sanjo

Hi I hope all the Glasgow girls are ok  

Shona no skivving for me today!  I worked a "full day"  Glad your feeling better    Think your right "Queen Boo" sounds right. Need to think of one for you    Countess?? Is that regal enough?? 

Queen Boo hope that your ok hun, hope you like the new title: you deserve it 

Hope everyone is well: thinking of you all

Lots of love

Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Morning Glasgow Girls

Gilly meant mention you yesterday sorry hun: Hope you are feeling better today. 

Best get off to work now:its cold outside so wrap up everyone.

Shona enjoy "ANOTHER" day off! (and you say iam the skivver  )

Its Friday        

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello and good morning everyone

How is everyone this fine day?  

Lady Sanjo skiving me  i wouldnt do that would i?   dont know about countess sounds too regal for me im more a servant girl   prefer giving attention than getting it     although brush up well when need it so maybe lady in waiting     yeah i dont mind that. but if you insist i will be countess hun ( countess dracula) feeling bit silly today if you hadnt noticed  

Queen Boo how you doing not heard from HRH for few days you ok hunni?

Glasgow girl,Kirsty t, spooked out, jend, tracey, erin, monreith, fionag, yvonne, ruth, dobbie, gail, kirst, gillian, lisa, ali, susanne, choo choo, how are you all been pretty quiet lately?  i know there are some on 2ww cant remember who though   you know who you are so hope you are all doing good.

Gilly2 hope your feeling bit better today hun

sandy hello there

i have counted 23 of us on here i hope i havent missed anyone.  Lady sanjo have you guessed what i have done this week   sad life me.

well better go girls going out a run with DH today looks like PC world, Halfords here we come   going to beach for a picnic though   so will forgive him

take care all and hope you all have a good friday

love shona 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
How is everyone today?  It is bl00dy baltic, I am so coooolllldddd!!
I havent been able to access the internet at home for the past few nights, so I have been a bit quiet on the thread but I can access it at work thankfully!!.
I nominate Monreith to be Princess Monreith, because she is one of the purest, sweetest people I have ever met - I think that is a good justification! Has anyone else got any nominations??
Gilly, hope you feel better today and hope you enjoyed your crisps!!
Sanjo and Shona - the terrible two, how are you both doing?
What about you Jen and Susanne?
Hope everyone else is well too, and keeping wrapped up like Sanjo says - have a great Friday girls
Love Queen Boo hee hee  xx x x x x x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Boo, 

Love your photo - what breed is it?  It looks like a Westie, hence why I ask, but a bit cuter than our wee Mac I think.    I think your hubby should go ahead with the varicolectomy - bit surprised he's staying in for an embolisation, normally its the ligation ones you stay in for.  Dont worry, it wont 'kill' whats in there - we had a tx 6 weeks after Mark had his first last year and another tx 4 weeks after his second, and there were sperm in there.  Think long term, if you have a successful tx in Jan, you may be able to have a second naturally, and that would be fab.

Dobbie - congrats on finally getting a date for IUI. 

FRW - I dont know how you remember everyone's names, very impressive! 

Well, I got home from my usual week away working and some little B has stolen my pagoda water feature and a concrete sphere (!?!) from the garden. Not happy, and not sure why they did it - they cant use the water feature without the cabling etc....Vandals probably.  I am raging!  Still its not the end of the world and I hope with Karma something goes wrong for them.

Hi to everyone else

Yvonne x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Yvonne - thanks for the advice, I think we were just worried the procedure would affect what is already there but it doesnt seem like that would be the case.  Monklands want him in overnight for 'admin reasons' - we questioned this and the admin person agreed it seemed ridiculous, especially since he can leave straight after the procedure on Tuesday morning!  The consultant called him though and said he had to stay in, so that's that.
The photo is just a cute one I spotted on the net (how sad), I had planned to get a photo of our two cats up but I realised I didnt have any of the two of them!  So I will do that at some point.
The photo has probably been airbrushed so the pup looks cuter!  And how can it be cuter than Mac, he is a wee cheeky devil!
Hope you are hanging in there and feeling better as time passes, you must be exhausted though, I dont know how you do it.

Well, I have realised today why I have been so tired all week - got a cold and I have been sneezing all day...was going to have a whisky but realised I dont have any in the house so I am going to have a few strong gins instead, that is my excuse anyway!

Have a good weekend everyone

Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

well hello ladies 
                    hope your all well  boo good luck to you and dh for m-day sweet p   

well i got my review appoint i was that peed of yest i got in from work and still had no letter so i got on the old dog an bone ....  so its 8th dec 12pm  not long i wonder what they will tell me can anyone help !!!!

so lady sanjo eh very good xx
yvonne hope your ok and frw ,dobbie  i forgot the name am so useless you no ive been 4getting stuff for the past few days that cant be good !!!!!!


well hope everyones ok its bloody clod in it 
ment to be going for drink to my mates and to see the fire works  ican see a big bottle of lambini comeing on love jen xxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies  

Hope that we are all well.  Im watching Eastenders but need my wee fix of you all  
Having a wee glass of wine tonight, might need it cos am going shopping tomorrow with my MIL  and FIL and my wee nephew.    Got all my candles on and its cosy in here.

Queen Boo iam ok, feeling a wee bit sorry for myself: my SIL is talking about moving to a 3 bedroom house (she already has a 1 1/2 year old) we all know what that means: prepare to be an Aunite again  

LIW Shona (lady in waiting) Hope the picnic went well and you didnt have too much sand in your lunch   That sounds very romantic.  Even tho am fozen at the thought.

Jen glad you like my title: you see am an only child I like attention and the Lady thing is good for me  . Not long till your review have a list of questionsready hun.

Princess Monreith it is!! 

Hi to all of "my" other Glasgow Girls 

Love Lady Sanjo  

Ps Going to send bubbles to all in our wee kingdomxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi there Glasgow girls

Hope you are all well. 

Gilly hope you are feeling better today.

Jend you wont believe that my review appointment is on exactly the same date and time as yours. I couldn't believe it when I read your post. I am just a bit worried that they might have messed up my app now as I got mine over the telephone the week after my BFN when I was told to phone for a review only to speak to an Admin assistant. I can't understand either why they could not have given you your appointment over the phone. They do seem to have a strange way of working at times. Anyway all going well I might see you there on the 8th of December.

Myself and DH are going to Arran for a couple of nights this weekend to stay in Auchrannie spa resort which I am really looking forward to. We were there a few months ago and it really is so relaxing and peacefull. The resort has a Swimming pool,Gym,Sauna and restaurants and you can also have spa treatments if you want. I am treating myself to some Reflexology as this was where I had my first treatment and it turned out that the therapist they use has taken up reflexology since having IVF herself. She was so nice and I felt that I could really connect with her as she could understand how I was feeling.

I hope everone else has a good weekend.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Ruth, the spa sounds fab - friends of ours went there earlier this year and they loved it, I'm sure you will have  a wonderful, relaxing time.
Lady Sanjo - am totally with you on the SIL scenario, I am waiting for a friend of mine to call me up any day and tell me she is pg again.  It's really difficult but you've got to just hang on in there, it will happen for all of us one day  
Enjoy your cosy night tonight.  ps I like the 'kingdom' reference, very apt, it is cute!
Shona - hope you had a good day with dh, picnic on the beach sounds fab (but  !!!)
Erin - hope you are hanging on in there, not long to go now  
SpookedOut - I've been thinking about you, hope you are good and hope your mum is ok?  

Hi to everyone else, all the Glasgow girls.  I am away now to finish off my drink (second gin of the evening...shluuurrrr) and cosy up with dh in front of the fire.

Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

lovely glasgow girls

Right first of all Picnic was lovely although didnt get out of the car was baltic,  so sanjo sand didnt get near my sarnies   i am glad to say.  I just love the beach so i was quite happy just sitting in the car.

Lady Sanjo i am gonna be bit twisted here have rethought my title and would like to be promoted to countess please i quite like the thought of Countess dracula as billy has took a lump out of my nose   sorry for being twisted just takes me wee while to get used to change     .  Candles are so romantic too i think although cant use them now as budgie is a bit thick i think and would maybe light himself and i dont want that.

Queen BooBoo the terrible two   you know us so well already   hope you enjoyed your gin hun and not to hung over

Jend hiya hun good luck for the 8th hope they have some answers for you

Ruth good luck to you on 8th too hun

Princess Monreith i like it  

Do any of you girls know any more titles i cant think of any am bit dim i think

Glasgow girl, Kirstyt, spooked out, tracey, erin, fionag, dobbie, gail,kirst gillian, lisa, ali, susanne, choo choo, gilly and sandy hello all how are we all doing missing you all.

Yvonne those vandal   they do say what goes around comes around hun so leave it to fate.  By the way i have great memory for names (NOT) i cheat i have written everyones names down brain was on overload trying to remember     

Hope all you girls have a wonderful weekend

love Countess shona   i could get used to this hehe


----------



## SarahDec

Hello there, all you Glasgow Girls!

This thread is hoooooooge!  I haven't got time to read all the way through it just now (I will at some point, I promise) but I've had a quick scan, and I'm really sad to see more BFNs.    I really feel for you, ladies, I wish you every success in your future treatments.  

It's lovely to see so many new faces too.  Boo Boo, what a brilliant idea to combine all types of treatment in one thread, it's really brought things alive.  Now, if only I could keep up!

I noticed Erin asked for some baby dust, is this enough?
                           

I hope so!  I'm keeping well just now, just hit 15 weeks.  I had a wee scare a few weeks ago, when I had two bleeds in 12 hours.  The Princess Royal staff were fabulous and looked after me really well.  One of the twins is lying very low, with the placenta just beside the cervix, so any bleeding what so ever is immediately on display!  They kept me in overnight to make sure everything settled, and I've been fine ever since.  But we've been told to 'use our imaginations' with regards to martial relations  .  Poor DH!

I'll try and keep in better touch in future!

Love Sarah x   (one more of luck!)


----------



## jend (jenny)

ruth2  ....am sure that your appointment on the 8th is fine hun dont worry  so we will see each other am sure ill pm near time to tell you what i look like so to say hi.......




well last night i was out at my mates and got the wine out was bladdered ......think thats my blow out from my crap news i got 2week ago !!!

the dogs going mad wid the bloody fire works feel like going out and   them lol
so hows everyone doing any crack 
boo hope everythng good fro monday hun
sanjo how you doing girl  and everyone else monerith ,spookedout ,shona,frw, dobbie  hope your enjoying your weekend ....am off tomorra thank goodnus  staying in bed all day .....


and sarah  glad to see your doing well and twins how excitin for you and your 1st go at treatment bet that was a nice suprise  but even  nicer when you found out twins do you no what your having !!!



  see yous later    jen x


----------



## sanjo

Jen you dererved a blow out hun. 

I was out shopping today and my MIL left a bag with my xmas presents that I bought in mcdonalds when she took my nephew in, went back for it and it had gone  How can someone take it, it was full of kids stuff. 

SarahDec take care of yourself and congratulations

Queen Boo hope you didnt have a hangover today: you have HRH duties to do  Thanks for your PM too, my MIL was talking about SIL keeping all nephews clothes "just incase she has another" I so fear an anouncement any day 

Countess Shona glad you had sand free sarnies doll, thanks for PMs. Terrible two?? us?? no?? never??  we are the baddies in the kingdom.  

Hi to all other Loyal Glasgow Girlsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona glad you had sand free sarnies doll, thanks for PMs. Terrible two?? us?? no?? never??  we are the baddies in the kingdom.
> 
> Lady Sanjoxx


Baddies (where? will need to find them cant have that on the royal site) 

Sorry girls just feeling bit down today so felt like needed to be silly hope you all take it as fun

how is everyone today, how are the 2ww ladies going no word from yous lately    

Love to all
take care 
shona xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Countess Shona

Sorry hun i didnt realise that you where feeling down today: poor wee soul you need this 
Let me know if I can do anything to cheer you up: sing ,  dance or tell  you  a wee joke  
(The rangers game is on Setanta.)  Have a nice hot bath & a large hot chocolate with marshmallows in it: works for me 
Not for me today tho cos the diet starts now: let me  know how it tastes bit by bit please hun.  Take care

Queen Boo  where are you?: you've not been ruling our kingdom today  

Hi all other Glasgow Girls

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks  
How is everyone today?
Shona - you wee soul, hope you are feeling better soon, here is a wee hug  
Sanjo - I am so sorry to hear about your bags being stolen, that's terrible!!       
And Yvonne, sorry to hear about your theft too - swines        
It just makes you so mad  
Jen - hope you are feeling ok today after your Lambrini night!!
SarahDec - thanks for the babydust, glad everything is going well and hopefully there will be no more scares during the rest of your pregnancy.
janp - are you due today, or was it yesterday?  Hope you are doing ok, let us know of any news!!! 

Here are some more names - Duchess, Dame, Viscountess, Madam (?) - although that sounds less regal and more Cynthia Payne - god I cant think of any more.....
I think we are going to see the fireworks in Strathy Park tonight, then we are going to light a bonfire out the back garden and huddle round to keep warm.
Hope everyone has a great night   
(sorry this is a short post, I am starving and dh has just made lunch so I am going to stuff my face...)

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Here are some more...
Marquess, Marchioness, Baroness, Vicereine - although there wont be enough for 23 of us...
Maybe we could just make some up??!

Boo x


----------



## monreith

Wow the Glasgow Girls now have royal status, how apt for those who go to The Royal...thanks for the title Queen Boo, I was blushing with your glowing praise  

SpookedOut and Erin - hope things are going well for you both... 
Countess Shona - sorry to hear you were down, hope the tips from Sanjo cheered you up, we all have days like that I guess. 
Lady Sanjo - That is awful that someone stole the kids pressies especially at Christmas time...    
SarahDec, JanP, Lindsayann, Yvonne and Tracey  - good luck with your pregnancies.   
Jend - sounds like your night was fun...its good to let your hair down isn't it. 
Dobbie, Ruth2, Gilly2,sandee,Fionag, Karen - hope you girls had a good weekend, pity it goes so quickly.

Hi to anyone I have missed...take care.
Love
Monreith


----------



## sanjo

Hi all Glasgow Girls

Hope you have had a safe Bonfire Night: as usual for me "eventful": we have kids in the park next to us that always have a bonfire and fireworks, but this year they decided  not happy just with fire and fireworks to set caravans on fire in the car park and the bottom of our street, the owners are away on holiday     We had big strapping firemen: not all bad eh? up to put the fire out.   The fireworks are still going as I post.

Queen Boo hope yu enjoyed the fireworks doll  

Countess Shona hop you are better hunny Ive PMd you xx 

Princess Monreith I know i kept looking at people with the same bags I "had" to see if they where mine   I dont know  what i would have done if i would have seen them.  Probably nothing knowing me scaredy 

Glasgow girl have you have ET yet? Howd you get on?? 

Hi to Jen, Dobbie, Ruth2, Gilly2, Erin, Sandee, Fionag, Yvonne, Tracy, Sarahdec, Karen,Kirsty, Spooked out, Lisa, Ali, Susanne and Choochoo. I hope that you are all lookng for titles for yourselves    I so hope  that i havent missed anyone if I have iam truelly sorry.  Take care and sending  

Lots of love to our wee kingdom

Lady Sanjoxx

Ps) thought id change to a "Lady" on my profile


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop on to let you know I am still hovering and checking up to see how you are all getting on.  Just wanted to wish you all some luck, whether you are waiting to start, having tx just now, about to test soon, waiting on your review appointment and those already blessed with BFP's. Thank you for all the PM's and the mentions.

Take care

       

Tracyx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Tracy

Thanks for your kind thoughts hun.  You take care of yourself and the wee one.

Love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning girls

Long lie hit on the head today boss phoned last night asked if i could break my holiday up for one day as they are short staffed so am off to work today (sanjo not lady of leisure today)

Queen Booboo and Lady sanjo thanks for the hugs and pm's girls (sorry for worrying you both though)

Tracy dont know if i have congratulated you on your pg hun so congratulations now hun better late than never

Hi to Spooked out,jend, glasgow girl, kirstyt, tracey, erin, monreith, fionag, yvonne, ruth, dobbie, gail, kirst, gillian, lisa, ali, susanne, choochoo, gilly2, sandy, sarah, janp,lindsayann,karen and sandee hope you are all well wow that was a mouthful

Princess monreith suits ya hun

no  more nominations yet ?

hope you all have a good day
countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi ya chickens , well ill give you a laugh ......i went to work for 6am today and took a look at the rota and i was day off what a tit  eh !!!!!!!!! 
had a bad night the girl next door had a bloody party woke me up at 2am i tossed and turned till 3.30 am then decided to go in to brad,s bed  so i got in from work there and done what i had to do put the radio on the TV in our room full welt i though there you go you ****** ill get you up and its still going full welt sorry guys but i was so mad     no one messes with jenny d     its not as if she doesn't no that we work early me and DH UN like her i might add .

anyway hope everyone else had good weekend and good luck to all the   2ww wishing you lots of  
susanne1 hope your ok hun been thinking of you have you gone on your holls yet where you off to  enjoy  just sent you a we txt there dolly bird ...
hope the opp went OK boo been thinking of you both  
everyone else ..tracy,janp,spookedout,glasga girl,kirsty,erin,moreith,fionag,yvonne, shona,ruth .the ruth is on fire we jig for ya lol.. dobbie ,gail,kirst,gillian,choochoo,gilly2,janp,sandee,karen,sandy,sarah   ......hope your all getting jiggie wid it ...love to you all must say the list its getting bigger everyday ..... 
       
                                                             jenny d  xXx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya

Good one Jen!!! Crankin the tv up!!    

WE have great neighbours next door - we never hear them apart from when they close their front door which bangs!! THey must hate us tho as one of my dogs barks at everything that moves outside!
We have neighbours from hell across the back tho who have parties every now and then.  They have build a huge extension on the back of their house and when they have parties they usually decide very late on in the evening that they are having one then crank up the music and open all the windows and french doors.  Now we always sleep with out windows open but when it gets to 3am and the music is still blasting we end up shutting the windows and very often moving to the front bedroom where we can actually still hear the noise!!!!!

Doesn't bother hubby but I am a light sleeper and get really p'd off!!!

However, will get them back one day!  ha ha ha

HOpe you all had a good week-end and didn't get too annoyed with all the fireworks going off.

Take care all

Love

KAren xxx


----------



## sanjo

Well done to you   Jen, selfish  and they will prob have the cheek to come to your house to complain, 
We are due to have new neighbours accross the road and apparently they are Heroin Dealers! Lovely eh?    We live in a wee quiet place in Loch lomond am sure the neighbours wont put up with that.  I'll be in hiding \I dont like confrontation. 

Countess Shona glad to hear you brighter today hun   and got of your bum and working today    No seriously that was very kind of you, we are short staffed for the next 2 weeks: fancy coming in here? 
Dont like people off when im working.  One of the girls is off with depression: try a day in IF shoes  

Love to all

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

fire works how lovley they are but no when you have two rotties going mad constantly !!!  i decidesd to take the pup out  shes 3 yr old still call her the pup well though if she saw the fire work as she was just hearing the bang she d be ok not she went round 90 degree turn and buggerd my shoulder mega sore !!!  glad there gone bloody things ...............
                                                          love jenny d


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Countess Shona - hope you are feeling ok today hon.  Hope work isnt too bad today - very kind of you to offer to go in to work when you are on holiday, I hope they appreciate it!!!  
Tracy - glad things are going well.
Lady Sanjo - cant believe those kids did that!!  That's terrible!
Jen - lol, good on your for giving them a taste of their own medicine - go girl!!
We went to Strathy park last night about 6 o'clock but then we found out the fireworks didnt start till 8.15 (till 9, only 45 minutes!!!) and we werent going to hang about for 2 hours for that so we came home, lit a bonfire out the back and watched the Strathy fireworks from our house (we are on a hill overlooking Hamilton so we have a good view!).  We put some potatoes in the fire and cooked them, it was good fun.

Well, dh is on his way to the hospital - he is going to try and get home tonight but it's not looking hopeful.
I cant bear the thought of him sleeping in a hospital bed  
(btw Shona, it is the procedure with the springs!!).

Hope everyone has a great Monday

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi  Queen  Boo, your poor wee man, will you get to visit if he stays in?

Oh id better go theres my next patient in  Talk later

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey boo you have to watch them nurses you know!!!!!     

just kidding doll we were going to do strathy park to but couldnt be botherd to drive all the way up every 2nd weekend is bad enough  


                      good luck everyone


----------



## monreith

Hey JenD...I nominate you to be the Duchess of Dumfries...no one messes with the Duchess!!

Monreith


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> , we are short staffed for the next 2 weeks: fancy coming in here?
> Dont like people off when im working.


not on your nellie  nice try though 

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Even if I ask nicely??  

LOve Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> sanjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> , we are short staffed for the next 2 weeks: fancy coming in here?
> Dont like people off when im working.
> 
> 
> 
> not on your nellie  nice try though
> 
> countess shona
Click to expand...

How do you do that quote thingy?? Look it the state of mine


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Frw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sanjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> , we are short staffed for the next 2 weeks: fancy coming in here?
> Dont like people off when im working.
> 
> 
> 
> not on your nellie  nice try though
> 
> countess shona
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you do that quote thingy?? Look it the state of mine
Click to expand...

you just did it silly

countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Even if I ask nicely??
> 
> LOve Lady Sanjoxx


i would do anything for a mate but i wont do that 
will compromise between patients come on here and i will **** you off 

Countess shona


----------



## sanjo

It looks all very messy to me! Did you think you where all clever doing that? Smarty pants  Bet you thought Id be the last person to be able to do that    Am no just a pretty face. 

lady Sanjoxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> sanjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I ask nicely??
> 
> LOve Lady Sanjoxx
> 
> 
> 
> i would do anything for a mate but i wont do that
> will compromise between patients come on here and i will "*Bleep* you off "
> 
> Countess shona
Click to expand...

What??


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya have pmd ya they change the word dont know why


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello all

Booboo hope DH is coping ok in hospital hunni, and you too   

i like the duchess jend  

hope everyone else doing ok will do more personals tomorrow

countess shona
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

lady smarty sanjo 

why if you knew how to do it didnt you show me   i just learned yesterday  

countess dim shona

right will stop queen boo will be back and give us a row for lowering the tone of the royal site


----------



## sanjo

My dearest Countess Shona (is that better )

One had better be careful or Queen Boo will behead us for being naughty, or maybe HRH  will have mercy and put us on the naughty step.  

I know everything: am an only child  


Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks  
Lady and Countess - what kind of behaviour is that, you are supposed to have good breeding!! hee hee
What are you two like, are you both insane  
I second Jend being the Duchess of Dumfries.  Jen, you are totally bonkers girl.  Those nurses were all over dh like a cheap suit but he wasnt biting  
I would also like to nominate Fionag - she has been through so much this year and deserves a wee title for managing to hold things together somehow.  Baroness Fifi of kitty kingdom (cause she loves cats).  These titles are getting bigger aren't they, but it's just a wee bit of daftness  
Spooked Out - thinking of you hon    

Well dh is ok, visited him tonight.  He is just bored, hanging about in a hospital when he's not ill...
They explained why he was being kept in - he has to have a bed to go to after the procedure, and they can only guarantee him a bed if he is checked in (as if it's some hotel - not).  Apparently there is another guy in the ward getting his varicocele done too so I tried to talk dh into finding out who he is and talking to him cause I bet he is getting it done for the same reason!  But dh wasnt having it!!
So he will sleep in the ward tonight with two guys who have just had bladder ops, not sure what they gave them for dinner but it was very windy in that ward - lots of noises coming from their beds...we were just sitting there trying not to laugh because we didnt want to be rude, but it was difficult...

Anyway, I am pretty tired now so I will sign off.
Thanks again for your good wishes and pms girls - you guys have been such a great support, I wont forget it.
Sleep well everyone

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

priceless dont know if i prefer the beheading or the naughty step

will sleep on it and let you know  

Queen booboo i beg forgiveness just now Lady sanjo is more rebelious than me

Lady sanjo  

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Oh OOh just noticed you've posted and iam too scared to read your highness!!     

Just going to read it now   

LADY SANJO


----------



## sanjo

Hi Queen Boo i beg your forgiveness Countess Shona is older than me and should know better  .  I promise that for the next day I will honour my Queen and serve my FF kingdom with respect.   God to hear your Dh is okay in hospital am sure your royal visit cheered him up.  Sleep tight hun xx

Countess Shona 1 last baddie thing   

HI TO ALL GLASGOW GIRLS IN OUR KINGDOM   

Princess Monreith, Dutchess of Dumfries (jen) whats the update?  stereo on full pelt tonight hun?, Kitty kingdom (fionag) Erin, Glasgow Girl, Dobbie, Karen c, Spooked out, Kirstyt,Ruth, Sandee, Lisa, Ali, Susanne:are you away on holiday girl? & Choochoo, Janp, Gilly 2, Yvonne, Tracy, Sarah AND EVERYONE ELSE SO SORRY YET AGAIN IF IVE MISSED YOU sending everyone    

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

night night girl

This naughty little girl is going to bed without supper  

night night all

Love countess shona

P.s. Lady sanjo bet ya dont last the pace   you be quiet


----------



## sanjo

Me too. Nite Nite hun and all other Glasgow Girls

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

morning girls

Queen booboo thinking of you and dh today hun   you are good at these titles 

Lady sanjo you working today hunni? 

Duchess Jend good for you with neighbours hun, Our neighbour can be the same sometimes really annoying especially when they dont work so can sleep all day   . nearly forgot how is the shoulder today hun  

Baroness Fionag i like that  


hello to glasgow girl, kirstyt, tracey, erin, Princess monreith, yvonne, ruth, dobbie, gail,sppoked out,kirst,gillian, lisa, ali, susanne, choochoo, gilly2, sandy, sarah,janp,lindsayanne, karen and sandee hope you are all doing well

take care all 
love shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, just back from holiday it was great, the temp was 100, so we had to spend most of our time in the our ( THE HOOPS BAR), its too cold here, when we got off the plan i felt like running back on. it done me and dh the world of good, 
i had to get my passport on the day we were leaving £108.00 its a joke, and they empty your bag when you go in, and ask " do you have anything sharp in your bag" i said no and the next thing they pulled out my yellow sharp box that i was returning to the clinic with my bottle of p*!! . DH was   i felt like a FUD!!!!!!!

hope you all have been ok am away to put another few layers of clothes on,

love susanne xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi susanne

welcome back hun although is awfully cold, poor you bet that was embarrassing.
glad the break did you good
love shona


----------



## susanne1

thank you shona,  its good to be home, 

i got the info from the GCRM hospital, they give you so much info so we will be starting that next year,

ive missed you all so much, boo or should i say queen boo, your new wee puppy is cute, and jend how are you hunny,

am going to give the clinic a call to get an appointment to speak with dr yates, to see if he can give me any advice and explenation on the treatment 

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Susanne - nice to have you back with us, where did you go?  You must have been mortified when they pulled those things out your bag 
Also, you dont have a title yet so someone needs to nominate you, any takers?? 

I posted last night but my pc kicked me off as it was trying to post, how annoying.  
Anyway, it was just a post to say to the terrible two - you were both very naughty so I think you should both go to the tower, although it would do no good if you were together, you would just be as mental!!  

Sanjo - which is worse, being an only child or an older sister?!
Shona - I pm'd you but not sure if you got it cause I did it on my phone while I was on the train home last night and I think it might have escaped into the world of lost posts....

Yvonne - sorry to hear you were ill, hope you are feeling better now  

Hi to everyone else, 
have a good day girls

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Jen - you can still be the Duchess of Gretna!!
Or what about the Grand (or Great) Duchess of Gretna, just to get a "g" in there so the title sounds better?
How you doing doll?

Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

Boo Boo said:


> Hi chicks
> Lady and Countess - what kind of behaviour is that, you are supposed to have good breeding!! hee hee
> What are you two like, are you both insane
> I second Jend being the Duchess of Dumfries. Jen, you are totally bonkers girl. Those nurses were all over dh like a cheap suit but he wasnt biting
> I would also like to nominate Fionag - she has been through so much this year and deserves a wee title for managing to hold things together somehow. Baroness Fifi of kitty kingdom (cause she loves cats). These titles are getting bigger aren't they, but it's just a wee bit of daftness
> Spooked Out - thinking of you hon
> 
> Well dh is ok, visited him tonight. He is just bored, hanging about in a hospital when he's not ill...
> They explained why he was being kept in - he has to have a bed to go to after the procedure, and they can only guarantee him a bed if he is checked in (as if it's some hotel - not). Apparently there is another guy in the ward getting his varicocele done too so I tried to talk dh into finding out who he is and talking to him cause I bet he is getting it done for the same reason! But dh wasnt having it!!
> So he will sleep in the ward tonight with two guys who have just had bladder ops, not sure what they gave them for dinner but it was very windy in that ward - lots of noises coming from their beds...we were just sitting there trying not to laugh because we didnt want to be rude, but it was difficult...
> 
> Anyway, I am pretty tired now so I will sign off.
> Thanks again for your good wishes and pms girls - you guys have been such a great support, I wont forget it.
> Sleep well everyone
> 
> Love Boo x


 hi boo you made me ribs crack there hun i no when my dh went for retreval this we thing of a nurse was of her heed good job she was a minger though i would of had to knock her right out ... i just love my dh you see !!! love the dutchess ...jenny


----------



## jend (jenny)

susanne 1 susanne 1 susanne1  hope your okay Hun been thinking about you  will give you a bell at weekend ...

i think the duchess of Gretna sound soooooo good lol
my shoulder is still bloody sore going to the docs at 3pm
  just in from work house like a ......  well you no it needs the hoover out 
dogs need a walk 
and I'm at the slimming to night .... god bet  the lambrini hasn't helped lol lol
so we hitting the chatroom the night ladies or what ........
well  no personals for the mo  ..to bloody much to do ladies love to you all as always the duchess of Gretna xxxxx  that will be jenny d


----------



## Boo Boo

Sorry Jen, I missed the comment on your last post!
Well there appears to be an Irish nurse there, sort of reminds me of the Irish riverdancing nurse in Catherine Tate...
I just called the hospital and dh is getting out as soon as they have seen him pee, I hope they dont need to actually watch him though...
They have told him he cant drive - I told him, dont take your car cause you wont be able to drive back home and he said, nah I'll be ok!!!  But he wouldnt listen!!!
He's a wee lamb, going to get some nice steak for him and make him a nice home cooked meal, that will make him feel better.
Jen - happy hoovering, good luck at the docs hon.

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello girls

Queen BooBoo the tower    do we have to   am so scared of heights, will promise to be a good girl in future pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee.  I got pm last night hun i was wondering when you said on train i had visions of you sitting with your laptop   never thought of phone   glad dh is ok and getting home hun. Steak would be good just wouldnt advise sausages on the menu for a few days  

Susanne how do you like Dame? I think Dame Susanne sounds really classy

Duchess Jend hope you get on ok with doc hun with your poor shoulder


Lady sanjo where are you? I was only joking about you staying quiet     please come back  (by the way Queen needs major sucking up she is gonna banish us to the tower, dont tell her i warned you though )

take care all
love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girls

Susanne we missed you, where were you on holidays hun?  Good luck with the appointment.
What about baroness Susanne??

Dutches of Gretna Jen hope you get on ok at the doc: get hoovering girl

Queen Boo glad the King is nearly on route home, take care of him. Mmmmmm Steak sounds nice can the Countess and I come for Tea    Is it dark in the tower?? Can I bring my candles?? 

Countess Shona is one worknig today or skivving?? MMMM let me think SKIVVING, and am at work
Do you feel sorry for me?? 

Hi to everyone: Glasgow Girl, Kirstyt, TRacey, Gilly2, sandy, sandee, sarah, Janp, Linseyann, karen, erin, Princess Monreith,ruth, yvonne, Dobbie, gail, spooked out, kirst, Ali, choochoo & gillian
phewwww theres loads of us.  Hope thats everyone if not its Countess Shonas fault: i coppied her list.  Will write them down now  

Love to all

Lady Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> Lady sanjo where are you? I was only joking about you staying quiet   please come back (by the way Queen needs major sucking up she is gonna banish us to the tower, dont tell her i warned you though )
> 
> take care all
> love countess shona


Excuse me, some of us have to work you know. My god soooo many moaning patients today any more this afternoon and theres gonnae be  

I dont want to go to the tower, please dont make us Queen Boo  we will do anything

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Mmmmmm Steak sounds nice can the Countess and I come for Tea
> 
> Is it dark in the tower?? Can I bring my candles??
> 
> Countess Shona is one worknig today or skivving?? MMMM let me think SKIVVING, and am at work
> Do you feel sorry for me??
> 
> phewwww theres loads of us. Hope thats everyone if not its Countess Shonas fault: i coppied her list. Will write them down now


Lady sanjo do you think the queen is so silly us to tea she wouldnt know what we would get up to poor soul 

Queen boo please i am begging not to go to tower now lady sanjo will set it alight and i cant fly

Lady sanjo i am working very hard today i will have you know my house is sparkling  i do miss ya though wish you didnt have to work hun honest . How dare you copy me did you cheat in exams too  Show them the drill and they will shut up hun toothache will disappear like magic

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Queen boo please i am begging not to go to tower now lady sanjo will set it alight and i cant fly

[/quote]

Yes but iam growing my hair and we can clime out of the tower like proper little Rapunzels   

Oh I think am getting a smart  Hope the Queen isnt listening


----------



## sanjo

My quote thinggy didnt work

Lady Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Well ladies am off for now: patients to see and teeth to fill. 

Take care "until we post again" 

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> My quote thinggy didnt work
> 
> Lady Sanjo


not such a smarty pants now then    take care hun


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys need physo  ahhhhhhhhh


  see you later the dutchess


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi duchess jend

sorry to hear your getting physio hope it works for you   
love shona


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Girls

Hope your are all doing okay - so many names and titles!

Queen Boo thank you for your kind words and nomination  I accept the title of Baroness Fi Fi of Kittyland   ;  I promise to keep the kingdom purfect 

Boo, glad to hear op has gone well for dh, he deserves to get pampered today

Duchess Jend hope physio goes well for you 

Spooked Out hope your okay honey, thinking of you 

Susanne, glad you had a good holiday, welcome back

Hi to Lady Sanjo, Princess Monreith, Countess Shona, Ali, Ruth,kirst, Erin, Mishka, Yvonne,Glasgow Girl, Sandee, Dobbie, sorry if I have missed anyone out, so many names to remember.

Well, I'm not long back from the gym, have been pumping iron  and I am absolutely starving, dh has got the dinner on, he is so good particularly as I have not been the best person to be around up until recently.  Hopefully slowly getting there with things, still having to avoid pg women/newborn babies as much as possible though  to protect myself which is only natural. 

I'm going to give us all a big hug as we all well and truly deserve it, IF is tough but we have to try and not let it beat us   We should have a hug day everyday on the thread, or do I sound as if I'm going loopy  (I'm blaming it on need to my light headedness and need to eat asap).  I also better go and tend to my kingdom!

Love

Baroness Fi Fi


----------



## sanjo

Poor Dutchess Jen  Did you tell them that your royalty and need the gentle hands of a handsome physio? 
Preferrably tall and dark?  Poor wee soul, when do you start?  Are you working or cant you with the shoulder? Oh good luck at the slimming tonight, let us know how you get on.

Queen Boo hope the king is home and well.

Countess Shona am back hun did you miss me? 

Priness Monreith where are you?

Susanne whats it to be:Baroness or Dame?

Hi Barnoness FiFi of Kittyland hope you are not to tired fromthe gym hun, the feeling you have re: new borns or preg women is only natural: we all feel like that at sometime or maybe all the time like me.  We just learn to get through it hun dont we but it is hard.  We are all here with fun and a large wet shoulders when we need someone to laugh or cry with.  Take care hun. 

I was having a bad day at work and patients were being dead demanding and at 4pm I squeezed at patient in just as we were closing and when he came in he had a bottle of wine for me.  How thoughtful was that? 

Love to all Glasgow Girls

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

good evening all

Baroness Fifi you will get there hun   just for you hun

Lady sanjo  loads when your not about you know that  am not supposed to be as nice am i sorry but i do miss ya

Queen booboo hope you and dh are ok hun

Love countess shona


----------



## monreith

Lady Sanjo...I'm here. Was on the early flight to London today so dog tired tonight. Will catch up with everyone properly tomorrow.

JenD - Sorry, thought you were a Dumfries lassie..we can rename you Gretna's Grand Duchess!

Hope everyone is alright on this dark rainy Tuesday night...

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## sanjo

Princess Monreith nice to hear from you hun we missed you.

Countess Shona you have to be nice to me am a "laideee"

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> =you have to be nice to me am a "laideee"
> 
> Lady Sanjoxx


lady where


----------



## sanjo

Your in trouble now.  Your defo going  to the tower when the Queen sees that last post of yours, it will be all dark, windly, spooky: with ghosts and gouls, spiders and cobwebs, with the headless horseman and the white lady roamin around moaning and crying for their lost souls. (  did i take that too far )

Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Your in trouble now. Your defo going to the tower when the Queen sees that last post of yours, it will be all dark, windly, spooky: with ghosts and gouls, spiders and cobwebs, with the headless horseman and the white lady roamin around moaning and crying for their lost souls. (  did i take that too far )
> 
> Lady sanjo


Did you forget i work in an undertakers


----------



## sanjo

Ooops


----------



## Shreks wife




----------



## sanjo

Do you put make up on the bodies??


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Do you put make up on the bodies??


no way can hardly put on myself poor souls


----------



## sanjo

Just wondering!   Dont know why I asked that   

Am away to make myself a cuppa Tea and a biccie.(my gentleman inwaiting is on call tonight: have to make it myself tut-tut)cantget the staff these days  Back soon.  Want one Shona

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife




----------



## Boo Boo

Hello all  
How are we all doing?
Thanks again for all your lovely pms and posts, you are such a thoughtful bunch  
Dh is just fine, I have been looking after him tonight, he is getting spoiled!!  I bought him fillet steak (which was nice of me, cause I'm a veggie!) and we had a lovely meal.  I didnt realise the springs they put in went in his stomach!! How odd, I thought they put them in his testicular but there you go.  So he has a metal spring in his stomach now, ah more of him to love!! lol
Sanjo and Shona - your antics make me laugh, you two are the Reeves and Mortimer of our wee thread!!!
Fionag - lovely to see you posting again, I think a daily group hug is a brilliant idea and will keep us going through these dark, cold days.  We can take turns in sending a group hug each day, what does everyone think?  Good idea?
Jen - sorry to hear you need physio hon, when will that start and how many times will you have to go?
Can Susanne be a Baroness if we already have a Baroness, or will she just be a Baroness of something else, some other kingdom which needs ruled?!  Susanne - which do you prefer, Baroness or Dame?  And what do you want your full title to be??
Shona - you are not really an undertaker are you?  
Laidee Sanjo - how sweet of your patient to bring you some wine, are you having some of it tonight?  What a lovely end to your horrible day at work.
Princess Monreith - hope your day was not too long hon, sleep well tonight.
Spooked Out - wishing and hoping you are ok, you have not been on much lately, hope you are ok  
Well, I am off back downstairs to chill out with dh (the 'King'?!  lol!).
Hope you are all having a great night and hope you all have a good day tomorrow

Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Queen Boo: groups hugs lovely idea.  Glad your kings ok send all our love and best wishes.    That was sensible of me, need to shake that off.

Suannne you decide and let us know hun

Countess Shona am makng tea want some? what about you dear HRH queen Boo or ayone else about want a drink??

Lady Sanjox


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> just milk please sweet enough me   thats if i havent missed it no choccy biscuits please am on a diet


----------



## sanjo

Av no got choccy biccies cos am dieting too, wanna dunk a rich tea


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Av no got choccy biccies cos am dieting too, wanna dunk a rich tea


i love dunking


Queen booboo am not an undertaker but i do work in one sorry thought i had told you all

am in for group hugs too


----------



## sanjo

Mee too, im off now hunny, going to take my Tea to bed and watch that sad thing on STVride of Britain Awards   
Drink your Tea and mind its hot, av left the packet for you to dunk.   Nite nite hunny

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

goodnight lady sanjo

sleep tight dont let the bed bugs bite

countess shona
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

xoxoxoxox

Lady Sanjox


----------



## Erin

Hi girls,  

Don't need to wait on phoning the GRI this afternoon, period came yesterday morning and I have been up all night with the most horrendous cramps.  Took my sample in this morning and asked to make an appointment with Lyle or Yates, and was asked if I had been at the clinic this morning - I told her no was just handing in my sample, but I already knew it was negative.  She told me I had to wait until my case had been reviewed on Friday and to make my appointment then!    I told her I was going to want an appointment anyway as I had seven embies in storage and wanted to talk to someone before next tx.  Old boot wouldn't budge and told me I had to wait to see what outcome of review was first!!  I was so angry the tears were tripping me as I stormed back to the car.  

Totally gutted girls, everything about this cycle was a million times better than the last, so we honestly thought there was no reason for it not to work.  

Thinking positively, we have our seven frosties (DH says they're grrrreat!!)  

Anyway,   to everyone else.  Doubt I'll be online much, I'm so skunnered.

Take care, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi erin

so sorry hun   about your result hun it can be so disheartening,  The royal are murder they wont budge at all concerning appointments.  

best of luck with your frosties hun       

Love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Erin, I am really sorry to hear that - I really thought this was the one for you.
Thinking of you and dh  

Boo x


----------



## *KIRST*

Sorry to hear you news E. Added to the sadness of a neg, frustration with GRI and their lack of understanding and empathy when you're feeling rubbish.

It's test day for me too. And I'm gobsmacked to say it's BFP. Third time lucky. I can't quite believe it....... This is our last go and I had prepared myself for another BFN and moving on. But we will just take each day as it comes as it is early days...

I've been thinking of Spooked Out and hope things are going Ok with you.

And to the rest of the Glasgow Girls whatever stage you are at.....the unexpected does sometimes happen.

love to all my FF

*Kirst*


----------



## jend (jenny)

sorry to here that erin now how you feel hun at least you have got 7 frosties hun i didnt even get any fertalize am sure your next cycle will be fine   and as far as the nurse gos you should of punched her lips !!!!  hope that made you smile thinking of you  


well last night went to myslimming and wait for it i lost 4lb ...... ye ha  only the 1st week 
hope evryone else is kool  have to go and walk my puches ...

                            l;ove the duchess of gretna xx


----------



## LiziBee

Erin - so very sorry to read your news.
Kirst - Huge congratulations.
It must be really strange for you both to have such contrasting results on the same day. 
Sending much love and hugs to you both 
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Here is a new thread for you -it is specifically for anyone going through treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary IUI, IVF or ICSI (or anything else!).

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to you all 
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

time for a new home
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73469.0


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

     lady sanjo beat ya to first post  

Kirst that is great news hun      so great to see a    gives us hope after so much bad news this year       

duchess of gretna well done on the weightloss hun   keep it up hun


Love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Kirst
That is wonderful news! Congratulations to you and your dh!!!  

Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

nice one kirst that give the rest of us hope love jend


----------



## sanjo

Hi  Girlies

Countess Shona - I noticed it earlier and wanted you to be first     How ya doing girlxx  Missed ya.

Erin hun am soo sorry that you got a BFN, its very hard.  Post again when your ready and please remember we are here for you hunny.  The GRI where the same with me Re appt after BFN, be warned they took a while after review before I got an appoitment, the 1st Friday i called they hadnt even had the review and had to called the next Friday, it was maybe another 2 weeks beofre appt came thro. (sorry)

Kirst Congratulations & best wishes, how lovely to have some good news on this site.

Jen well done on the weight loss thats fab.  Is it weight watchers??

Quenn Boo am behaing myself today and even let Countess Shona post before me   

Hi to all the Glasgow Girls

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

its slimming world hun its well good you can eat what you want and as much as u want i lost 1st and half b4 my 1st lot of tm then in 4mths just put 1/2 back on  was well chuffed it was just that thought i go back to take my mind of the treatment ......

                                            the dutchess o gretna xx


----------



## Dobbie

Sad news to start the new thread  heartbroken for you Erin as I was so sure this would be the one.
Congratulations Kirst, 3rd time lucky


----------



## Erin

Well done Kirst!!  Delighted for you and your DH  


E X  


PS Thanks for all your messages and pms girls


----------



## sanjo

Hey Dutch - i went to slimming world but I  felt was having too much to eat - its check isnt it?  No thats Scottish Slimmers. Do you do green days and stuff  like that with S.W.?

Hi Dobbie  how you doing chick??

Love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona - I noticed it earlier and wanted you to be first
> 
> Quenn Boo am behaing myself today and even let Countess Shona post before me


You crawler you  wouldnt see me doing things like that  admit it you just missed out 

love countess shona (the angel i might add and talented  )


----------



## Ruth.2

Erin I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news. I know how bad it can feel now. Thinking of you and your DH.

Kirst many congratulations on your BFP I can't imagine how happy you must be feeling.

Jen I am glad to hear things are going well with your weight loss. How is your shoulder? I phoned the GRI to check my review appointment today and thankfully it is 8th Dec at 12pm so I am sure we will see each other which will be nice. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well. I am sorry I am not much good at personels. It takes me long enough to type up messages at the best of times. We came back from Arran yesterday and had a lovely time but I am feeling tired now after first day back at work. I am a childminder and Wednesday is my busy day so I am off to do some relaxing now.

Best wishes to all
Love Ruth


----------



## Zildjian

Erin, so sorry to hear of your sad news  a bfn is devastating

Kirst congrats on your bfp

Hi to everyone else

Here's  a group hug for us all  

Fiona x


----------



## monreith

Erin so sorry to hear your news after what seemed like a promising cycle.   Your right though you do have frosties which are there for you when you are ready. Take care of yourself and dh...

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## monreith

Congrats Kirst...third time lucky. It is good to know the treatment does work...just needs a little tweaking until they get it right. 

Duchess JenD - hope your feeling better.

SpookedOut - How are you...I have been thinking of you.

Well work is starting to be a real pain...wishing I could win the Euromillions...not sure how I can go through tx again until I sort it out as it is very busy and very stressful. Mind you, the Royal will probably close the list for Christmas anyway so maybe things will quieten down at work in the New Year. Hope everyone else is doing fine. Anyone starting tx this month?

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  

jen, I meant to say - well done on the weight loss, that is fab!!  You must be so chuffed!
Fiona - thanks for the group hug, I needed it because I had a sheidt day at work!!!
Ruth - glad you had a relaxing time in Arran, hopefully your day at work tomorrow will be less busy and you can have an easy day of things.
Lady and Countess (or Countess and Lady) - how are you both today?  
Sanjo - are you a dental hygienist?
How are you, spooky Shona?  Is it weird working in an undertakers or do you just get used to it? 

Well dh is back to his usual self, I caught him moving the washing machine this morning and I was not pleased!!!  He is supposed to not lift anything heavy!  Thankfully he then took it easy for the rest of the day and there was a lovely meal waiting on me when I got home from work, which was a lovely surprise after a busy and stressful day.

Have a good night everyone

Love Boo x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Erin, You know I've been thinking about you all day today, I'm just absolutely gutted for you  , we just need to send lots of positive vibes to your wee frosties 

KIRST - Congratulations, you and your DH must be over the moon, take care and have a happy, healthy pregnancy.

Spooked Out - Hope things are ok with you.

Tracyx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Queen Boo Slap on bum to the king he shouldnt be lifting.  It is ok working in undertakers you do get used to it (and you dont get cheak more than i can say for some jobs ) 

Ruth glad you enjoyed aran hun

Erin here is more           for your frosties hun

I have been abandoned by my partner in crime tonight she has dumped me to go for a lovely meal   how dare she without me   so am afraid no fun tonight a one man show not so good   

Lady sanjo did you not ask permission from the queen to go out after dark? oh you are in trouble now   and with no chaperone tut tut that is defo cause to be sent to the tower.

Spooked out, jend, glasgow girl, kirstt, tracey, Princess monreith, Baroness Fifi, yvonne,dobbie, gail kirst gillian lisa ali susanne choochoo gilly2 sandy sarah janp lindsayann karen and sandee hello how are you all doing

 to everyone

night night countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies

Iam back, surely not late enough for me to be sent to the tower??

Queen Boo glad the king is back to normal, although a wee bit too soon "smack" from the countess and I  
Boo, iam am a Dental Nurse pet.

Countess Shona, if am going to the tower your coming!  We are partners in crime as you said and we cant be parted. 
  

Group hug for all Glasgow Girls in the Kingdom    

Love Lady Sanjo

ps) glad youdid the new list on this page so that I can copy again  Shona my dear friend.xxx


----------



## buster24

hi girls sorry to barge in on your thread i used to be a GRI girl 4 X IVF but afraid i had  a huge disagrement with Dr yates. Was just wondering do any of you know the cost of IVf at the new clinic in glasgow i have emailed them twice but not got a reply. I am going to istanbul on the 26th jan for IVF and i am already thinking about the next one but please let there not be a next one. 
thanks


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Iam back, surely not late enough for me to be sent to the tower??
> 
> Countess Shona, if am going to the tower your coming! We are partners in crime as you said and we cant be parted.
> 
> ps) glad youdid the new list on this page so that I can copy again Shona my dear friend.xxx


was pretty late young lady but i think Queen Boo might forgive you  dont worry if she doesnt i will go to the tower with you, look at the fun we could have no one telling us off and we could have wild parties (oops sorry giving away all the secrets now  ) You always copy me how do you know i dont get it wrong ? you are so trusting i will try mickey mouse next time see if you copy that 

How is everyone else will do more personals later

bye for now 
countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hello my little chikadees  
How is everyone today?
Hi Buster - welcome to the thread, sorry to read about your history, hopefully you will have more success in Istanbul.  The GCRM is £3150 for ICSI, not sure about the cost for IVF but it will be cheaper, not sure by how much though.  This cost does not include blood tests, initial consultation (£150) or any other tests.  Why dont you give them a phone, Morag is the coordinator and she was really helpful when I called a few weeks ago - they will be able to send you out a brochure.
How are spooky Shona and dental Sanjo today??
Hope everyone else is good, here is the group hug for the day girls  
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi girls

Welcome Buster how are you hun, been reading your posts in the other thread.  You recovering well?xxx

Countess Shona how are you hunny?  Started the christmas shopping yet?    

Queen Boo am okay pet, working away as usuall: not like that Shona one   Hows the King



Ive a question for ya all: my af is due Sunday, am going to london next week end. (dont whant to be away when need bloods!)  When am I likely to have to attend GRI for bloods to commence FET?  I think one of the nurses said 11 days after af is that right?  Anyone know the procedure of FET naturally?  Iam a thikko so from start to finish please chicks. I have decided that i really want to do the treatment this month but obviously if iam away i cant, just wanted some advise.  God that was a bit sensible for mee , mite need a lie down now  

Heres my hug for the day for all of ya. 

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Ive a question for ya all: my af is due Sunday, am going to london next week end. (dont whant to be away when need bloods!) When am I likely to have to attend GRI for bloods to commence FET? I think one of the nurses said 11 days after af is that right? Anyone know the procedure of FET naturally? Iam a thikko so from start to finish please chicks. I have decided that i really want to do the treatment this month but obviously if iam away i cant, just wanted some advise. God that was a bit sensible for mee , mite need a lie down now


Lady sanjo dont know i should answer this as you said i was lazy  
if it helps hun my first bloods they didnt ask me to come in till day 12 i went back day 14 for more bloods it showed surge so went in on day 17 for ET hope that helps hun
i know if you are normal 28-30 day cycle they usually say day 12 for first test
was only bloods taken no scans or anything. so if it goes like that your weekend isnt a prob that would only be days 6-8 hun

Bestest of wishes for my partner in crime hoping and praying for good news for crimbo hun
          

love countess shona

P.s. i am really excited now just realised that would make me a cyber auntie


----------



## sanjo

Shona am usually 30 days. 


Frw said:


> sanjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive a question for ya all: my af is due Sunday, am going to london next week end. (dont whant to be away when need bloods!) When am I likely to have to attend GRI for bloods to commence FET? I think one of the nurses said 11 days after af is that right? Anyone know the procedure of FET naturally? Iam a thikko so from start to finish please chicks. I have decided that i really want to do the treatment this month but obviously if iam away i cant, just wanted some advise. God that was a bit sensible for mee , mite need a lie down now
> 
> 
> 
> P.s. i am really excited now just realised that would make me a cyber auntie
Click to expand...

It would hunny, xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello again  

Buster i totally missed you there hun so sorry   best of luck in january hun, sorry i cant help with the prices you asked for.

no more nominations for titles? we still have loads not picked yet
list so far

Queen BooBoo
Lady Sanjo
Princess Monreith
Baroness fifi (fionag)
Countess shona
Duchess jend

Susanne ( dame or Baroness ? )

will need to think hard here although my brain only takes so much so might go into overdrive     

Love to all   heres my group hug to all
countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo sounds like you would be day 12 to then hun am usually between day 28-30 mine is awkward


----------



## sanjo

Do you think that we might relly be sisters: we are the same with af, FET day and most other things:  "DUNKING"  is another similarity, i may not be an only child after all    You would be the best cyber Auntiexx

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Do you think that we might relly be sisters: we are the same with af, FET day and most other things: "DUNKING" is another similarity, i may not be an only child after all  You would be the best cyber Auntiexx
> 
> Love Lady Sanjoxx


i knew i had a sister that was missing  we do have a lot in common and both mental, you are like a sister now hun more so than my own sister so you arent an only child anymore  i have adopted ya

love countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]   Evening Girls  [/fly]

I been busy today guess what doing   
Lady sanjo can you do this

Countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope your all well am sure u all are just popped in to say theres a telly prog on tuesday night bb2 i think its about a dr following 15 ivf/icsi couples through the stages of trying to have a child  cant rember what is called but its on tue night think it 7pm  go look at telly tx  love jenniferx


----------



## sanjo

Jenn I think the programme is called "a child against all odds" its Prof Winston that doing it.  Was just advertised there hun.  Thanks for letting us know chick.
  
Right smart  , howd you do that Shona?  

Love Sanjo


----------



## monreith

I was working and missed this...did anyone see it and was it any good? Did they say nice things about us IF ladies instead of prattling on about IVF being a lifestyle choice?

Cheers
Monreith


----------



## sanjo

Princess Monreith its not on until Tuesday on BBc2 not sure of time maybe 9.  Best to check tho.

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello

Lady sanjo if your a good girl i will show ya

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

I will, show me,  show me, show me.  It mite take a lot of explaining tho? 

Im away for a bath, my feet are killing me. Back soon. 

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo

gonna pm you step ny step instructions hun

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Thanks petal,

Going of now, tired was working till 7pm.  Will talk tomorrow hunny.  Thanks for instructions will post tomorrow with my fancy moving post.    You ok today?  Take care.xx

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

you have a good sleep hun

have pm you

countess shona

sleep tight


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=10pt]HI LADIES I CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]

Sorry I know I was going to bed but had to try this. Countess Shona what a girl. Thanks pet your a wee star.

Love Lady Sanjoxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

SMARTY PANTS


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=10pt][glow=red,2,300]How do you get it big?[/fly]

Can you do this??


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=24pt][shadow=red,left] what are you like [/fly]

[fly][size=10pt][glow=red,2,300] i can do it to [/fly]

better stop now or queen boo will banish us again 

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=24pt]  OKAY AM OFF NOW [/fly]


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

I have not been in for a while.  Hope that you are all doing OK.  Erin sorry to hear about your BFN.  Kirsty Congrats on your result.  

I had my review appointment for the 8th December at 11:45.  It seems that lots of people have appointments for that day.  But I had to change mine and didn't get another until the 12 th Jan.  

Hi to everyone,# Glasgow Girl, Kirstyt, TRacey, Gilly2, sandy, sandee, sarah, Janp, Linseyann, karen, erin, Princess Monreith,ruth, yvonne, Dobbie, gail, spooked out, kirst, Ali, choochoo & Gillian, Jend.. Queen Boo Boo..

Have a nice weekend

Lisa


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, il let you all decide what you want to call me, but you all better keep it nice or   
i was in grand canaria it was great, i went scuba diving and jet sking, and got very very drunk, 
my thoughts are with you erin, and DH 
congrats kirst you relax and enjoy you 9 months,

well my pal came out with another bloomer when i was in the pub watching the footie, she said it must be soo hard for eskimos to build there houses with paws, when i asked her what a eskimo was she said a baby polor bear STUPIT!!!!! 


love susanne xxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Lisa, nice to see you posting again hon.
Susanne - is your friend totally insane?!  Your holiday sounds so relaxing, I bet it was just what you needed.
Well we are off to a concert tonight, the Flaming Lips at the SECC, courtesy of a guy at my work who is off ill and can't go...we bought him some champagne as a wee thank you, turns out dh tried to get tickets ages ago but they were sold out!  So he is delighted about it.  I will go with an open mind cause I have never even heard any of their songs!

Have a good night girls

Boo x


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]   ITS FRIDAY YIPEE  [/fly]

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is okay on this wet & cold Friday

Countess Shona - where are you today hun? 

Queen Boo - enjoy the concert pet - never heard of that goup?? 

Susanne - I love Gran Canaria, myself and DH go there every January to Puerto Rico. What about Baroness??

Misslee - good to hear from you againxx

Princess Monreith - A child against all odds in on Tuesday BBC1 at 9pm

Dutchess Jen - hows the shoulder?xx

Hi to all other Glasgow Girls, lost my list the now, you know who you all are  

Lots of Love

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## janp

hi everyone sorry ive not posted sooner, i gave birth to my son on 31 october . just wanted to let u all know that never to give up hope. i hope i dont offend anyone with my post but some of u have been with me right through my treatment, and we have all been their for each other. i wish you all well and send u all my love . janp xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]Congratulations [/fly]

janp on the birth of your wee boy hun am so chuffed for you

Lisa best of luck for january hun

Susanne i think we quite like the baroness susanne if that is ok with you, Eskimo's 

Queen Booboo hope you have a fab time at concert hun, likewise never heard of band you can let us know what they are like

[size=14pt]Lady sanjo  here i am hun you miss me aww, had a funeral today hun and then DH wanted a new keyboard and mouse so went shopping

hello to spooked out, duchess jend, glasgow girl, kirstyt, tracey, erin, princess monreith, baroness fifi, ruth, dobbie,gail, kirst,gillian, lisa, ali, choochoo, gilly2, sandy, sarah, lindsayann, karen and sandee how are you all doing ok i hope oh and mickey mouse

love countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello all

i have just popped on to say hi this morning, off out to see sister and kids then going for a look to see what i can see for christmas.  I will be on later to see how everyone is, hope you all have a good day.

Lady Sanjo am not deserting you hun will be on later so dont cry  

Queen booboo how did the concert go hun hope you had a fab time

take care all see ya all later
love countess shona


----------



## linzi32

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in. I am currently going through IVF at GRI and just found this thread.

Hope you are all having a good weekend

Bye
Linzi


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]MORNING LADIES[/fly]

Hi All

Janp  on the birth of your wee boy, of course we are not offended, we are very happy & pleased for you, i personally love o see when FFs have had their babies cos it give all of us hope that one day it will be us and that it does work.xxxxxxx

Iam heading off to Glasgow to do some more  shopping with my mum. It horrible out there dead windy & rainy: wrap up if you going. Mite not be on tonight I'm going to see my friend thats just had a baby in August and we are having dinner there. She is going to let me bath the wee one tonight:  poor wee soul I'll probably drown her! 
I haven't told her I'm going to do my FET this month if I can, i feel bad but I'm not telling anyone except my fertility friends.
Well I'd better get going, see ya all later

Countess Shona - will try to cach you later hunnyxx Sorry, I didnt realise you had a funeral and heres me hunting you down 

Queen Boo - how was the concert??

Have a nice day

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## sanjo

Morning Linzi

Your very welcome to join us nutters at Glasgow Girls: how are you doing? Wishing you lots of luck for your treatment.

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi Sanjo

Thanks for the welcome. This is our 1st IVF cycle although we had 6 IUI's needless to say they were all BFN's.  I am currently stimming and I have another scan on Friday to see how everything is. When do you think you might get in for your FET? Hope you get in this month and then you might have some good news for christmas.  We are also going christmas shopping today. Need to try and get everything done before the 2WW. I don't intent to do much at all during 2ww(if we get that far!!)

Bye for now

Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Firstly iam so sorry for your BFNs thats horrible for you    My AF is due tomorrow so hopefully I will get in this month, was advised by a nurse at GRI there is no problem and unlikely that i wouldnt get in this month co my FEt will be natural.  I was hoping myself that if it was succesful then it would be lovely to surprise my family at christmas.  Thats sensible to do your shopping before 2WW you dont want to be in the shops at christmas being jostled around.  Im going to London next Saturday to monday so FET will als depend on bloods being taken, so hopefully bloods will be after London and not due while im away or I will have to wait until next year.

Better go and got ready my mum will be here in 10 mins.  Hope you get loads of shopping, i love coming home with lots of bags.  Talk later hun

Love Lady sanjo
ps) we all have royal titles on this thread, want one?xx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

i haven't really posted on here before but I've been a cyber stalker with all your posts.  Hope nobody minds.  Can I just let you know that your posts have been an inspiration to me and your little kingdom has gave me quite a few laughs.  Queen Boo is so supportive and has been pm me for updates on my lack of treatment.  Just to give you a wee bit of info, I've been waiting since Jan 05 for tx to GRI.  Feel as if I will never get there.  I'm always 2 months away from top of list.  If you don't mind I would really like to become a part of the GRI FF Kingdom.  It seems to be the most active notice board ... what can you say... when the weegie girls start, there's no stopping them. .  you're all so supportive of each other. .  

Lots of love and fingers crossed for all of you.

Urs x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi Girls 

Just a quick post. How are we all on this wet, cold Saturday, brrrr.

Hope you are all tending to your kingdoms - Queen Boo, Princess Monreith, Lady Sanjo, Duchess Jend, Countess Shona, I'm a bit hungover today, too much  last night so kitty kingdom has been neglected 

Welcome to the new girls on the thread, you will get lots of support here. UrsJ - I understand how you are feeling about the wait (as does Boo); is it for s/lanarkshire?  I've been waiting for nhs tx since May 05, it is horrendous, hence the reason I have gone private twice; I can feel my ovaries creaking by the month due to this wait.  Your near the top of the list so hopefully will get seen really soon   Linzi32, good luck with tx

Erin, hope you are feeling a bit better 

Lady Sanjo, I hope that you get in for your fet this month 

Queen Boo, how was the concert?

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend whatever you are up to.

Fiona


----------



## monreith

Hey Ho...

Look at all these cleverclogs...Queen Boo can tell you how rubbish I am at anything to do with the technicalities of FF and I am an IT Programmer!! It is like my brain switches off when it comes to any personal IT stuff...

Well it is Saturday and I am sitting in my friend's flat in Edinburgh - waiting for a locksmith. I have a flat in Edinburgh which I rent out and I am currently locked out of it because the tenants who left yesterday failed to mention they had to get the locks changed... so none of my keys work! Of course they handed in their sets to the property management company who knew I was coming through but failed to mention the change of locks. Grrr....only in Edinburgh.  

Anyway, you lot have inspired me to go Christmas shopping...NUT is the response from dh but he has no choice I am in the mood!

Good to hear from you Liza and Urs...glad to see you posting again Misslee and Fionag

Erin - I thought you could be Empress Erin? How are you doing?
There are loads more than Queen Boo has come up with so I think we should keep the nominations going...
How was the concert Boo? That was a nice treat for DH after his wee op  
God luck with your FET Lady Sanjo - fope you get in.
Susanne - I agree with Queen Boo - your friend is a little crazy! Mind you my boss thought a Whale was a fish...seriously she did.
JanP - CONGRATULATIONS - It must be so exciting for you and for all the Mums to be on the thread...there are now so many I lose track. Just goes to show it can happen. Surely you are pushing the stats up for the GRI? 

To all of us still waiting, whatever stage your at in tx, I wish you loads of luck. The doctors and nurses can do their bit but I think there is a wee element of luck in there and I think we all deserve to be lucky. That and pateince and money for those still waiting or forced to go private, it is ridiculous that we should be made to wait and pay but thems the facts. 
Happy shopping Shona!

bye
Monreith
x


----------



## Shreks wife

Evening all

Linzi welcome to the glasgow girls hun best of luck with the tx will find out how you are getting on.

Urs welcome to the glasgow girls also ( i would say dont listen to anything you hear about Lady sanjo and myself we are really good girls) but as you said you have been reading for a wee while so you know we are nutters by now. Hope you get in for tx soon hun the waiting is the worse part.

Princess monreith hope you get into your flat hun.

Queen Booboo evening hope you really enjoyed your concert hun and got home safely

baroness fifi hope the head is better tonight hun

Lady sanjo another meal out without your adopted sister   keep that up and i might have to divorce you already   only joking hun hope you had a good day shopping and have a good time tonight you will be brilliant with the bathing just dont sing to the poor wee soul   catch you later hun

Hello to Spooked out  duchess jend  glasgow girl  kirstyt  tracey  empress erin  yvonne  
ruth  dobbie  gail  kirst  gillian  lisa  ali  baroness susanne  choocoo gilly2  sandy  sarah
janp  lindsayann  karen  sandee  

wow are wee kingdom is growing that is 30 of us that i have counted that is brilliant

hope you all have a brill weekend

love countess shona xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Chicks

Iam just heading out to my friends then I realised we havent had a group hug today   

Welcome Urs, you know what we are like then eh?  Welcome to the "nut house" 

Countess Shona - i will try not to sing to her, but I'll have to know she loves the sound of my voice 
Did you get much shopping hun.  I will promise to my kingdom that I will stay in with you  tomorrow all day and night and have a proper chat, for the sake of our humor.  on this thread or we mite start to get called "BORING" we dont want that do we. 

Better go noe my friends hubby is here for me as Johns on call and it too windy for me to go out.  Oh the Macdonald brothrs are singing on X factor - hey there no too bad the night!!!!  I think that they might just stay tonight. .  I like them poor wee souls.  KEEP THEM IN CHICKS  

LOts of love Lady Sanjo

PS) LOVE TO ALLxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## linzi32

sanjo said:


> Love Lady sanjo
> ps) we all have royal titles on this thread, want one?xx


Always wanted a Royal title Lady Sanjo - can you suggest one?

Linzi


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I will promise to my kingdom that I will stay in with you tomorrow all day and night and have a proper chat, for the sake of our humor.  on this thread or we mite start to get called "BORING" we dont want that do we.
> 
> LOts of love Lady Sanjo


Will hold you to that there are too many witnesses now you cant back out  
Us boring never  cant be crazy and boring hun just dont mix. 

Billy escaped out of livingroom tonight you should have seen us trying to catch him he landed in my bedroom  visualise me and DH chasing a budgie with a fish net he usually comes to us ok now but not in a strange room took us about 30mins to catch the wee monkey. Looking back though i think we looked more daft than him running about with nets  

hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

love countess shona
heres my daily  to everyone


----------



## jend (jenny)

good evening all  welcome to the newbies join the nutters lol


guess what my mate from work won 2 grand on deal or no deal on fri how lucky is that ....

its  sat and we just had birthday party for brad hes 6 my head done right in had 7 of the little monsters house a tip .... wid them lol  been up since 5am today knacked hope your all ok enjoy the rest of your weekend lassies  love to you all haven't any energy ....to do personnel's  duchess jen xx


CHRISTMAS IS COMEIN....


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
I just posted a massive post and my pc lost the connection to the internet!!  
Anyway - hope you are all ok.
Monreith, Linzi, Sanjo and Shona - hope you all enjoyed your shopping today! You girls are so organised, you are putting me to shame, will need to get my   in gear
Monreith - hope the locksmith got you sorted out x
Shona - sorry to hear you had a funeral petal, hope you are ok  
Sanjo - have a fab time tonight hon, don't drop the wean!! lol
Btw we are are af twins (tmi?), let us know how you get on at the GRI petal
Linzi - welcome to the thread, good luck with the stimming  
Erin - hope you are ok hon.
Jan - congratulations on your wee boy, you must be thrilled!   Any ideas on names yet?
Ursula - nice to see you posting, hope it will be a regular occurrence!  Fiona and I are right behind you on that list, hopefully we wont all be waiting too long.
Spooked Out - hope you are ok hon 
Jen - I was watching Coast the other night and they were on the Galloway coast and they mentioned Gretna, I gave you a wee wave! Dh was like this  
How about we organise a wee meet up sometime soon?  What does everyone think?  I think we are all ready to meet each other - though are we ready for Shona and Sanjo, that is the question  
Anyway, better go - got a hot date with dh (we are not leaving the house though   )
Have a fab Saturday night girls
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

might have a hot date to boo when i get brad to bed the bugger keeps shoutin for some it are we sure we want kids lol    AM SURE HE HEHE  LOVE ME X


----------



## susanne1

HI GIRLS, 
congrats jenp on the birth of your wee boy!!!! 
well i went xmas shopping yesterday and had to get out og the town, a woman with a pram ran over my foot, so i ended up in A&E and the x-ray preson asked my is i was pregnant, i burst out crying  anyhoo ive got 2 broken toes, 

i do like baroness susanne !!!!! very posh  

i got my appointment in to see dr yates, on december, 

am trying to get DH to get my a dog but it seems to be a no!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

hope all you girls are doing well, am just going to get tided up than going to the pub to watch the footie with my cruches and my big blue boot, at least i might get a seat, weel i bettter as DH pal owens the pub.

lots of love susanne xxxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi jend, during the week is fine we were going to start decorating toay but am going to have to sit and watch,i cant get paint on my new prada shoe LOL, il give you a wee text and ww cane meet up and if amy of royalty would like to join us they are more than welcome, i will have to get the red carpet cleaned but il just get the butler to do it.  

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

that be good hun hope your okay like i said .... hopefully we see each othere soon  .... speek to you soon dolly bird ... jen


----------



## Shreks wife

morning all

Queen booboo the meet sounds lovely i promise to be on best behaviour hopefully i will be able to go let us know where and when you think.

Baroness susanne   hope your foot not giving you too much pain 

Duchess jend hope you managed a good nights sleep hun you must have been shattered

Lady sanjo where are you ? hope your meal went good.  are you going to the meet to? we will really need to behave ourselves or we will get banished from the kingdom forever    We will manage to behave for one day wont we? no kicking below the tables either young lady   , catch ya later if your about hun   

Where is everyone from anyways?  

I am from Cumnock (If anyone has ever heard of the place)

well here is my group hug for the day   

love to all
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Morning Chicks

Iam here, i promised i would be!!   Well my night was good, bathed the baby and fed her them she slept in my arms for ages cos I wouldnt put her down  .  Shes soooo cute and cuddly.  What title should Linzi be?

Countess Shona are you missing me?  We havent been bad for ages!   I would like to meet up

Iam from Loch Lomond

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo

we cant be bad hun we have to be on best behaviour or we wont be allowed on the meet      

babies are so cuddly arent they glad you enjoyed it hun

love countess shona

P.s. depending on when meet is we might have a wee while to misbehave and still be allowed to go   just major sucking up to queen booboo before eh?


----------



## sanjo

Do you think we could behave ourselves all night?  

I love wee babies, her big sister was trying to take her off of me, she doesnt like it when I hold her.  Strange cos shes not like that with any one else.  What ages ar your sisters kids?  You have prob told me before, but my memory isnt what it was. 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

P.P.s forgot to mention we have a few titles left marquess, marchioness, vicereine, dame, vicountess and madam that booboo listed you choose hun

maybe her sister was jealous and wanted a hug to hun

my nephews and nieces are all by the cuddly stage now one is 28 and the youngest is 12 so am an old hand now hun  

i am a great aunt too to 6 feel so old   

We might be able to manage if we try really hard to behave   but knowing us we will slip up at some point   

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Hun

Madam Linzi it is.

Your a great aunite: OMG that "is" old  .  Iam just a auntie to my (2 years old in January) nephew.  Hes also very cute: when hes sleeping    He has us all wrapped round his wee finger cos hes the only one: for now.  Im so sure my SIL is trying and it bugs me.  

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Am not old hun just the baby of the family   they are all so older than me made me an aunt at 6    was fun then but try a 28 year old shouting accross the street hello auntie shona could slap him  

 you will be a mummy yourself soon hun so just try concentrate on that, a cool mummy as well but mind all the mischieviousness could rub off     

what you planned for today?

Madam linzi i like ( but doesnt that sound bit like a lady of the night hun? )   you always bring the standards down on here    

countess shona xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Iam not doing anything today, am not feeling well, i feel sick today.  Still in my PJs

You where an auntie at 6, oh how cute is that.

My SIL was at a fortune teller and she told her that I was TTC with IVF and that she could see lots of pink around me!  My SIl also said that there was a problem with me carrying boys and that I have x2 wee boy spirits with me.  I keep thinking of my x2 ectopics and wondering.......are the spirits my wee boys?  Sometimes its best not knowing isint it. 
My auntie had a stilborn baby 20 years ago and it was a wee boy.

Oh ive been sick in between posting this!  Thats why there was a delay. 

I like Madam Linzi - it does sould like a lady of the night tho. We'll ask Linzi what she thinks  

What you up to today?

Love Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

for the sickness hun it must be in the air i am away again with it too, has calmed down little now i was bad when i got up this morning tried drinking milk big mistake
i get it loads though hun really sensitive stomach. can sympathise with you i hate being sick.  the doc did a test on my stomach for some bug it has come back clear so could be my ulcer back. hope it clears up soon for you hun

am in pj's too comfy i missed church this morning cause of it so strike one against me  

I do believe the ones we love and lost are with us hun, hard to explain though to put it in words sounds strange if you know what i mean   i am a believer in the afterlife and hope to see my loved ones again.  the babies you lost will always be with you hun in your heart where they belong.  saying that i dont believe in fortune tellers they can say things that really upset people and i do think it is guess work most of the time and a wee bit of weedling out info to but thats just my opinion .  would you like a girl or are you just happy whatever ?  


Meant to say you have girl dont buy those fancy hats i can knit them the shops are a rip off.

big hugs hun hope you feel better soon
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Sorry you're notwell either, lets watch a film and eat popcorn oh maybee not we mite be sick again 

Hi Im not sure what I think of fortune tellers: i only like the good bits. 

I wouldnt mind what I have, I just want one!!

Do you go to church every Sunday?  I havent been for years, the last time was only at a funeral a week ago.  My mums a Jehovahs witness: the only one in the family.  I am not, i love xmas & pressies too much.  

Love Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

i usually do go to church every week hun i love it now i do miss when i dont go i go to bible class on a wednesday too,  the church has helped me through some dark times hun just wish i had found it sooner am only a member since 2003 saved my marriage in a way to i think, 

has your mum been a jehovahs witness all her life hun?

i might not answer for a wee while lady sanjo promised DH i would watch a movie with him inbetween things today but will pop back and forwards

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

thats good for you that you have something to focus on and help you thro hard times.  My mum became a Jehovahs Witness when I was 11, my dad was so mad, and my gran thought it was a mad cult.  

Enjo the film hunny.  Say hi to DH.

See ya!

Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
How is everyone today?  I have just finished painting the kitchen so I am having a wee rest now, thought I would come online and catch up with the posts and say hi  
Baroness Susanne - sorry to hear about your poor wee toes, what a nightmare.  Are you ok?  Enjoy the game today (who is playing or is that a stupid question? me not into football, apart from listening to super scoreboard on radio clyde on the way home every night   )
Countess Shona - enjoy your movie with dh petal and thanks for the group hug.
Lady Sanjo - glad last night was good, hope you and Shona feel better soon - you two even get sick together, you are soul mates!!!
My cousin and also a friend of a friend had stillborn babies, both boys.  I think more can go wrong with a boy because he has one X chromosome and one Y chromosome whereas girls have two X chromosomes and the extra X chromosome can often mask problems, so girls can often be carriers of a condition but not have the condition whereas the boy would tend to have the condition, if that makes sense.
I went to a fortune teller last year who told me I would have two children, one through IVF and one conceived naturally - she said they would be born very close together, within a year! GULP!! I dont know about that!!  I have been to a few fortune tellers over the years, all have said I would have 'at least one boy' so I am now convinced that when we have a baby, it will be a boy - probably daft I know  
Sanjo - I agree with Shona, I think the ones you love and lose are always with you wherever you go,  you are not mad petal.

We have previously had meet ups in Hamilton but seeing as the thread has got much more active with more people from outside Lanarkshire, it makes sense to have a re-think about the location....
How about we choose a date first, then that will help us to work out who can make it and where we should have it?
I am from Hamilton, Lady Sanjo from Loch Lomond, Countess Shona from Cumnock (you two are only coming if you behave!!!), Great Duchess of Gretna Jen - from Gretna!, Princess Monreith is from Glasgow, Gail (you want a title hon?) is from Airdrie, Baroness Fifi (Fionag), Ursula and Dobbie (what titles do you two want?!) and Empress Erin are from the Hamilton area too - what about the other girls?
We could possibly make it the 8th December in Glasgow, I know it seems ages away but some of you are up in Glasgow for review appointments etc on that date and it seems like a good idea to make the most of it?  What does everyone think?  I am happy to meet up beforehand but it sort of really depends on the girls who are not local and how convenient it would be for them.
I would normally be happy for everyone to come to mine but we are leaving the next day for our weekend away so I know the place will be a tip!!!
Let us know what you all think....

Have a good Sunday girls, I better go, I have just noticed I have a streak of yellow paint down the side of my face  

Love and Hugs
Queen Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey boo  that be good for me as am up then at 12pm  would it be in the afternoon as it would be a long day for me to hang around if you no what im saying !!


just in been horse riding today with brad we go every 2week  bless 

what a nick am in hairs like i been dragged through a hedge  got a cap on have to get my self looking gorgeous for when i take brad home to DH,s ex  not that i take much xxx  lol lol 


  hope your all well love duchess of Gretna xx  ps that prog is on tue night at 9pm BB1  about the fertility


----------



## Shreks wife

Queen Booboo 

i wouldnt be able to make it that day hun i am at work and on call all that weekend, i have a lot of overtime coming up leading up to christmas, but please dont let that change your plans if it suits everyone hun i can catch up with everyone another time.  I cant guarantee any dates until new year so please just everyone else do what suits them.

love countess shona
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Just noticed the date for a meet, I wont be able to make it either cos with me being a dedicated worker I cant get time off.   No seriously, one of the girls i signed off sick at the moment and not sure when she'll be back, and another is on maternity leave. So there is no way I can ask for time off especially if I'm doing FET think my boss would kill me if i asked for more time off.  Sorry chicks, and it looks like Shona cannae go either, well at least you wont have to worry about the two kids embarrassing yous in the restaurant   with their antics. 

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo 
you speak for yourself who said i dont have table manners   

love countess shona
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Dont forget I know you - youd be dancing on the tables after a few blue wkd.   

Susanne - hope the foots not too sore today.

love Lady Sanjo


----------



## aliso1

Evening girlies


I can see you have all been busy while I have been AWOL.  Busy getting ready for Xmas between shopping and cleaning.

How sad am I?



Speak to all soon, love and kisses


Ali


----------



## Boo Boo

Hiya
Ali - hi, how are you?
Jen I wouldnt be able to make the afternoon (sorry), I was meaning an evening meet up cause I thought that would suit everyone best, maybe a drink or a bite to eat?  We can always make it a weekend if that suits everyone.  Would there be other dates you would be up near Glasgow?

Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo Blue wkd yummy you know me so well    dont know many dance moves for tables though so that would be major fun
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ali - nice to hear from you again.  xx

Just thinking   have we had a group hug today?   

Countess Shona - you feeling better?  Iam still being sick    I have got to go to work tomorrow tho we are short staffed.  Pity your back at your tomorrow or we could have had you in. 

Love to all

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya hun still a bit sick not as bad as this morning though

the way i am feeling i could see work far enough but will have to go in i am the only staff for 3 weeks so cant afford to take time off am affraid,

i could help fill the teeth do you think they would let me near the drill i would love the look on peoples faces if you told them i was just practicing     

hope your better for tomorrow to hun there is nothing worse than working when ill you wee soul you

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Have you had your dinner, I couldnt eat mine and Id made a roast chicken. 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

aww hun i tried beef olives but dont think was good idea belly is churning.

   hun roast chicken too you wee soul

you sure your gonna be up to work tomorrow

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

I love beef olives, i make them in my slow cooker and they are delish.

I have to go to work  . with that girl being off with depression  , shes just married as well 

Is it a large funeral directors?  What do you do?

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

I will be thinking of you hun so unfair   when you are ill to you wee soul you 

notice am not sla..ing you off tonight being a good girl


----------



## sanjo

I noticed that    Will have to be ill more often 

Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

cant be ill more often hun that wouldnt be nice for you either  

i will take my cross stitch, knitting, dvd player and book to work while i am there so i can have stuff to do incase we are quiet can get real bored sometimes


----------



## sanjo

ive tried cross stitching and guess what - i cant do it


----------



## Shreks wife

cross stitching can be hard hun but you do get the hang of it eventually

you pm inbox is full not allowing mail sent to you

Am gonna call it a night now hun need to get stuff ready for tomorrow and try get a good nights sleep 

talk soon hun
hugs to you hope you feel better soon
love countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

boo am sure we will try  and sort some thing out ....  at some point susanne hows the foot  hope your takin it easy doll  well im just in from taken thewe man home its so quite now in our house hes gone , 

  well of to bed am up at 5am  night all dutch  jenx


----------



## linzi32

Evening ladies   

Countess Shona & Lady Sanjo - sorry to hear you are feeling ill. Hope you fell better soon.

Lady Sanjo - I started cross stitching an item when I fell pregnant with my DD who is now 6 and I have never finished it!!! 

Baroness Susanne - Hope your toes are feeling a little better. Did you get a seat in the pub?

Queen Boo - I am from South Lanarkshire but as I am in the middle of treatment and very likely to overstimulate(I have in the past when doing IUI ) I can't manage the meet.

dutchess Jen & Ali  - hope you are well.

As for the fortune teller I am a bit of a take it or leave it. I have been to some really good one - so accurate I was convinced  - and some  who were really hopeless. I did see a lady recently who read tea leaves and she claimed my dad would be unwell but nothing too serious and he would recover. A few weeks later he broke his neck!! Could have been a lucky guess but I am hoping the rest of her predictions come true. We will just have to wait and see.  I did go to one years ago who said that she saw my mum with little girl with auburn hair. Never though anymore about it but then I had my daughter and she has strawberry blond hair and none of my nieces have that colour nor do I.   

Anyway better go 
bye
Madam Linzi
x


p.s. DH thinks Madam Linzi sounds good!!


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

just nipped on to say hi am off to work in a little while   it is absolutely stunting down to gonna get soaked.

Madam linzi hello glad you like your name   i love cross stitching i am doing a big one of a castle for my DH boss at the mo and my aunt landed another on me and wants it for christmas (not a chance it is gynormous) dont think people realise how long they take takes some patience.

Lady sanjo hope you feeling better this morning hun, i managed to keep dinner down but feeling really sick this morning again, thought you only got morning sickness when pg   i have to be different i suppose     hope yours has cleared up hun  

here is my group hug for today incase i forget later  

take care all will do more personals later

my boss really needs to get pc internet ready at work this is just not good enough am used to getting on here on my days off  

love countess shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, the foot is killing me, but got a seat at the pub, boo i was watching the celtic game, afew morgans spice seemed to take the pain away, till DH kick my foot on the way to the loo  
i had a bit of a upsetting day, couldnt stop thinking about going private and if we can afford it .
but DH was too busy trying to find a joiner to put a wall up!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyhoo a night out sounds just what the doctor ordered if you dont mind me joining you all 

love susanne   xxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Hope you are all ok.
We will need to rethink the 8th December I think!
Jen and Shona - would you prefer to meet up at night or at the weekend?  You two have the farthest to travel so we can all try and fit in with what suits you.
Susanne - where are you from hon?
If you all have a think about what dates suit you and just let me know, I will organise something for the date which most people will be able to make.  
Shona and Sanjo - hope you two are feeling better today, thanks for the group hug x x
Linzi - good luck with the stimming, hope you dont overstimulate.....Whereabouts in S Lanarkshire are you from?
Hope everyone has a good day - I am glad to be at work cause yesterday I put 3 coats of paint on the kitchen so I am at work to get a wee rest!!!  
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi girlies

Im feeling better today, well i was until my auntie called me at work to tell me my wee cousin has gone into labour, so iam feeling sorry for myself.  Im in work myself today with x2 dental surgeons and no receptionist: so am dead busy.  Prob a good thing and taking my mind off the baby. 

Countess Shona - your a wee soul - heres a hug for you  

Queen Boo - you okay hunny?  I dont do painting due to being a Lady now.  Me thinks you shouldnt either. 

Susanne - glad you got a seat in the pub.  Trust DH to be the one to kick your foot  
My DH is a joiner by the way.

Madam Linzi - glad you like it!    Keep well hun  and good luck with to stimming  

Dutchess Jen - hows the shoulder?  5am thats early  

Well my AF arrived today and Ive called the GRI for FET, ive to call back at 2pm: god knows who iam to have time to do that?  Especially as im not telling anyone, and my boss is always prowling around.   will let you know how I get on later.

Hi to everyone else Ive missed: not trusting Countess Shonas list as she added Mickey Mouse on it last time.  Promise that I will write you all down and mention you all personally: this is for thoses I miss all the time.  I will send bubbles too  

GROUP HUG      and    

Lots of Love |Lady Sanjo


----------



## Dobbie

susanne1 said:


> hi girls, the foot is killing me, but got a seat at the pub, boo i was watching the celtic game, afew morgans spice seemed to take the pain away, till DH kick my foot on the way to the loo
> i had a bit of a upsetting day, couldnt stop thinking about going private and if we can afford it .
> but DH was too busy trying to find a joiner to put a wall up!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> anyhoo a night out sounds just what the doctor ordered if you dont mind me joining you all
> 
> love susanne  xxxxxxx


Susanne, don't know if you have thought about egg sharing, you would need to go to Darlington or one of the other north of england clinics, but it cuts the cost right down. I looked into it and the egg sharing section of thise forum is great, a few scottish girls who travelled down to england, had scans etc at private clinics here I think.
I might be able to make a night out but work out a date that suits you all then I will see what I can do.

love and dust to you all
Dobbie


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Im feeling better today, well i was until my auntie called me at work to tell me my wee cousin has gone into labour, so iam feeling sorry for myself.
> 
> Hi to everyone else Ive missed: not trusting Countess Shonas list as she added Mickey Mouse on it last time.


Lady sanjo  your allowed to feel sorry for yourself sometimes hun.
aww you dont trust your big sis anymore  i did tell you i would test you out for copying at least you took notice mickey mouse  where did he come from and dont say disney land  
will hear how you got on with gri hunni. this is your late night isnt it?

queen booboo as far as the meet goes hun just organise something to suit everyone if i can make it i will come, it is this time of year my boss takes time off and i am the one who is left to cover them so i wont be able to guarantee any dates hun as they dont usually give me much notice i have two weekends on over the next 3 weekends that i know of and that means i am working from 9am on the friday till they decide to come home on the sunday night.

baroness susanne hope the foot isnt worse after getting kicked hun

hello to Duchess jend empress erin princess monreith baroness fifi madam linzi spooked out glasgow girl kirstyt tracey yvonne ruth dobbie gail kirst gillian lisa ali choochoo gilly2 sandy sarah janp lindsayann karen sandee and urs hope you are all doing good

that means we have 21 ladies all to get titles yet

Love countess shona

P.s. lady sanjo there are no bogus people on that list hun


----------



## Boo Boo

hi all
It's a wild night out there!! 
Lady Sanjo - I am dying to know how you got on with the GRI, dont keep us in suspense!!  Did you get in ok, please say yes...
As Countess Shona says, you are allowed to feel a bit sorry for yourself sometimes.  Hearing/knowing about things like that is always hard and we can all sympathise.  Hope your day is good otherwise and that your mad big sis (that Shona bird!) is keeping you smiling  
You are right of course re the painting - as a member of the monarchy, I shall instruct dh to get a commoner to do our decorating from now on, what what what!!!  One does not want to stoop so low as to do DIY, dont you know  
Countess Shona - you know the night out wont be the same without you and your pal, so we will try to get a night to suit everyone and hopefully you will be able to make it.
Susanne - hope you are having a better day today hon and your foot is better, it sounds so painful 
GDG Jen - how are you hon?  And why were you up so early?!  Hope you are not missing the wee man too much...
Better go, I am going to chill out tonight because it is so wild out there and I have had a busy day, early start tomorrow too - flipping 9am meeting! TUH!!!!
Hi to everyone, have a fab night  
Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt] Lady Sanjo[/fly]

[fly][size=14pt] Where are you [/fly]

cant wait to find out how you got on 

your big sis is lost without you 

love countess shona

P.s. i know monday is your late night hunni hope you feel ok to come on and let us know how you got on


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Sorry to keep you all in suspence, Ive been working late and then got home and my phones not stopped ringing  

My wee cousin in still in labour and not dialating much.  Hopefully i wont be much longer for her: wee soul.  Im worried cos shes only 21 and shes not sure what to expect, although I want to kill her for being pregnant before me   

Now for the real news..............................

I called the GRI and I have an appointment for 24th November at 8.20am for bloods. Yipee!!!   Iam now scared tho that my five wee frosties wont last the thaw.  God am I ever happy?? 

Countess Shona - am back? How could I ever not trust you my special big sis? 

Queen Boo and Countess Shonathanks for your PMs - I really appreciated them - nice to know you are thinkng about me.  

Iam watching Iam a celebrity - dont know why tho cos am terrified of snakes  

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]   24th November   [/fly]

Lady sanjo am so chuffed for you hun your wee frosties  will thrive dont you worry.     

Am so excited now cant wait      

Im a celebrity i am watching to and i hate the snakes and beasties so much we must be mental right enough   

lots and lots of love
countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

P.s. hope your wee cousin hasnt much longer to wait now the wee soul

countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Sanjo - that's wonderful news!!!      
We are watching a programme about middle child syndrome - I wonder if we would be able to guess what birth order we all are, that would be interesting....
Hope your cousin has some news soon hon  

Shona, you might be an auntie again soon, to Sanjo's wee nipper

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Countess

Thanks love, I read that post with tears in my eyes   - especially as no one in our families know a thing about it.

Hopefully so will have the wee one soon.  Ive told my auntie to phone me at anytime just so that I know.  Shes 7 weeks early and they had to give her steroid injections for the babies lungs.

I have been Sh**ing myself when they fell in the water there, is case a water snake ran accross to them and bit them.  Oh iam going spend the next 2 weeks jumping about the couch and hidingbehind cusions - lovely sight  
I watch those things from between my fingers screaming the house down.  Could you even bungee - a couldnae.  I was even screaming at that. 

Lady Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Thank you too Queen Boo - its lovely to know that we are all here for each other. 

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## sanjo

Did anyone just see "flash Flood" in Im a celebrity??  Oh my god!!
Im scared of snakes, spiders, rats, eels, crocodiles and everything.  Im screaming my head off and my DH thinks am mad - thats something you have all known for a while?  

Love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo

i am scared of heights, beasties, snakes and alligators and still watch those programmes am a total nutter  

DH laughs his head off with me i even pull my feet up if i see snakes on the programme he finds it so funny   

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Iam telling you - we defo are sisters!! 

I have to throw away a paper if i turn a page and theres a snake  

Love Lady sanjo


----------



## linzi32

[fly]  All and [/fly]

Lady Sanjo - Massive congratulations on making it in this month>  If you get bloods on the 24th when will the FET be?If all goes well we might be on the dreaded  about the same time.

Love
Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

oh no do you see those beasties in that well thing ewwwwwwwwwwwww

help


----------



## sanjo

Hi Dame Linzi

Hi h are you getting on?  Are you feeling okay?  Countess Shona thinks that maybe day 17 after Af so that would be maybe 30th November for FET?  Have you any idea when yours is likely to be??  

I also started a cross stitch when my nephew was born 2 years ago and ive not even started yet i sorted the theads out and that was as far as I got  

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> oh no do you see those beasties in that well thing ewwwwwwwwwwwww
> 
> help


OMG iam hiding behind my laptop ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo you should be here we could hols one anothers hand with those things on tv

why do we watch the stupid thing     

oh jason donavon i used to love him in neighbours  was very young then mind not much taste when i see him now he hasnt aged all that good

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

I loved Jason Donovan - i have his albums (not cds then) proper albums on a record player and I used to dance around my bedroom to Too Many Broken Hearts, Everyday, and all that stock aitken & waterman poppy stuff.


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I loved Jason Donovan - i have his albums (not cds then) proper albums on a record player and I used to dance around my bedroom to Too Many Broken Hearts, Everyday, and all that stock aitken & waterman poppy stuff.


that is it we must have been seperated when we where younger 

am off to bed now hun to dream of nasty things  will be scared to go to the loo incase anything is in there

nite nite
countess shona
Love to all
lady sanjo and mr sanjo love to you both , remember tell DH i said best of luck hun


----------



## sanjo

Countess Shona

iam off for a shower before my bed.  Nite Nite love - chat tomorrow love.

Love your wee sister Lady Sanjo


----------



## linzi32

lady sanjo & countess shona  - Jason donovan was def better looking when in neighbours.

I am having IVF & hoping to have E/C & E/T next week some time. Hoping the follies /eggs are growing nicely. 


   for both our treatments. 

Madam Linzi


----------



## sanjo

Dame Linzi

Im sure they are hunny they will be growing by the day.    

im away for a shower then to bed - nite nite hun

Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Madam Linzi  best of luck next week hun i just realised you posted earlier i didnt ignore you hun i am so sorry i missed it

follies will be good sized hun           
sent your way hun

i agree jason donovan was lovely back then

nite nite all love
countess shona

nite wee sister xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Boo Boo said:


> We are watching a programme about middle child syndrome - I wonder if we would be able to guess what birth order we all are, that would be interesting....
> 
> Shona, you might be an auntie again soon, to Sanjo's wee nipper
> 
> Love Boo x


queen booboo you have some fab ideas that would be fun.
cant wait to be an aunt again will be so much fun

[fly][size=14pt] Morning all[/fly]

dont know why i am so happy this morning am working again   could it be the fact we got good news on here last night for a change 

Wont be on too much tonight off shopping but will catch you all whenever i can, am sure i will be able to manage a smidgen of time on here though  

hope you all have a wonderful day

i have dvd's with me again today just incase i am overworked 

love to all countess shona xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, my foot is still killing me, DH pals think its   even when he kicked it, its his pal who owns the pud so he seen it happen, boo i live in moodiesburn but i was brought up in maryhill,
am going to treat myself and change my hair colour, but cant find a good hairdresser, the colour will have to be striped out!!!!!! 
hope your all doing ok. 

love susanne xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

sanjo ....thats  great news  hun ...  

was up 4 5am working at 6am  to 12pm its great as when the other members of staff come in at 12 am of hame !!!!!  
 as for meeting you all just whenever sat would be good as i don't work a sun ...  but im sure something will get sorted out guys ...
  i went to bed yest at 330pm me and DH never got up to 7-30pm  so tierd then back to bed at 10 and i have been up since 7am today ... got to take my mother Xmas shopping I'm stressed b4 i even get there wid her you no what its like .... 
well love to you all boo hope you got my e-mail i sent ya Hun 

and to everyone else hope your all well ...  susanne 1 sanjo ,frw,linzi,dobbi,monerith, kirsty,fifi,yvonne ,ruth,choocoo,sandy sahra ,janp, gilly2,sandy,spookedout 

hope i aint missed anyone there to mamy to rember   

sending lotsa   and the good old baby dust to us all xxx   love the duchess of Gretna  that will be me xx


----------



## susanne1

hi jen, how you doing, am back at the clinic on the 15th dec and am going to ask soooooo many questions   you enjoy your xmas shopping, are you going to glasgow, its tough in the town, am sure people put brick in there bags so they can hit you shins  

enjoy 
love susanne xxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi , sorry to seem   but am not too sure when AF will be bak to normal after a bfn, i was oing to get an ovulation test but not sure what to do
any advice ladies

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies, how are we all doing today!  

Queen Boo, I would love a title but not quite sure what could possibly go with Urs?  any idea's?  If nobody minds, If there is another meet, I would love to meet up with all you girls soon..... only if the loonies promise to behave themselves.... .  Lol.

I'm off sick just now, some really yucky bug,  don't know what end to put down the toilet first.   I know, sorry TMI for the kingdom to know.  I've been sitting watching Day time telly.... I am so addicted...anyway prof robert winston is on This morning regarding infertility... it's been really interesting... the phone in starts in about 20 minutes... I have been so tempted to phone in but to shy.

Over the weekend I had two friends, one of them like a sister to me, tell me that they were both pregnant.  My best friend decided to start trying about 8 weeks ago and now she's 6 weeks pregnant.  I burst out crying when she told me and she got really stressed about letting me know.  She hasn't told any of her family yet and wanted to tell me as soon as possible.  I managed to convince her that I was crying cos I was so happy for her.....which I am but I am also really bitterly jealous.  Is that bad?  I am really happy for them both but I know that it is going to be really difficult.  I'm also really close to her family and the only conversations I'm going to hear is baby talk and them telling me it will be my turn next.  I suppose I will need to keep smiling through it.  Anyway, she did ask me though if I would be the God Mother...which was brill.  

Hope everyone in the Kingdom is having a lovely day, I am cos I don't need to go in and deal with cheeky brats today even though my   has hardly left the toilet!  

Take care

Urs


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
How we all doing today?
I think Marquess Urs sounds good petal - what do you think?  I sympathise about your friends, it is always hard to hear that but it was thoughtful and lovely of her to tell you first and to ask you to be godmother, I only wish all friends were as sensitive!!  
Hope you are feeling better soon, Prof Winston's prog is on tonight at 9 so I guess this thread will be pretty quiet tonight at that time (apart from the girls with laptops!)!!
How about a meet up date of Thursday 30th November - East Kilbride sounds like a good compromise for people travelling from Hamilton, Blantyre, Moodiesburn, Glasgow and Cumnock (but possibly not Gretna Jen, sorry, if you can come up with a better time or place, please just shout, I struggled to think of somewhere which would suit everyone) so everyone has to travel a bit.
What does everyone think?
Jen, I didnt get your email but I cant get on my home email till I get home so I will check then.  Hope you are ok and your shoulder is a bit better hon.
Susanne - is your af due soon?  You could do a test but it could work out very costly if you have already ovulated or have still to ovulate....could you wait till next af then test from day 12-ish?
Hope your toes are ok today hon.
Hi to everyone else, sorry not many personals but I am on my lunch and I have to nip out shortly...
Have a good day everyone and enjoy the programme tonight

Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

EK would suit me, there are a few places including a good old Pizza Hut.
Or there is Glasgow Fort which is half way between Glasgow and Lanarkshire, a few pizza places and other restaurants there??


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girlies

Im sorry but I work late on a thursday and cant make it, but please go ahead with the meet and I will be there for the next one.  There is too many people to arrange around so dont worry about me.

Marquess Urs - LOONIES where??  hope you feel better soon hunny.  The bitterness you feel is only natural we all have a wee bit of the green eyed monster   if we are honest.  My wee cousin is in labour and although i worry for her iam jelous too- stange mix of feelings.  please know your not alone. 

OMG is horrible out there   and cold.

Thank for all your kind thoughts they are much appreciated

No baby yet for my wee cousin - still in labour 

Love Lady Sanjo

Ps)  Can anyone quess what my birth order is??  I think Countess Shona is the youngest!  (good quess or what)


----------



## sanjo

susanne1 said:


> hi , sorry to seem  but am not too sure when AF will be bak to normal after a bfn, i was oing to get an ovulation test but not sure what to do
> any advice ladies
> 
> love susanne xxxxx


Susanne mine was back to normal after 1 month, 30 days from af on 2ww.
Is that what you mean  I can be a bit slow sometimes

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Boo Boo

Are you an only child?!!
(btw I am not super intuitive, I just think you mentioned it in a post a wee while ago  )
Can anyone guess what I am??!
Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies,



Boo Boo said:


> Are you an only child?!!
> (btw I am not super intuitive, I just think you mentioned it in a post a wee while ago )
> Can anyone guess what I am??!
> Boo x


well I would say you were the oldest child Queen Boo, this is down to the fact that you are very wise and supportive . I quite like the thought of being a Marquess but it has taken me 3 attempts to spell it . Still not sure I've got it right!

Thanks for your PM Sanjo....it's good to know that there are people who understand how your feeling... dh can only say 'that's great' for them and he does try to be supportive but we all know what men are like. Sometimes think he just rolls his eyes and thinks 'here we go again'.

Well Professor Winston was great in the phone in with This morning... he is so honest and lovely... I think he 'Rocks'.

[fly]Winston Rocks!!!!![/fly]

Think I must be running a Temperature as starting to quite fancy him. Oh dear need to go and lie down to recoup.

Urs x


----------



## Dobbie

Oh is the meet a thursday, woudn't make it even if I wanted to as its dog trainng night and as I take the class I can't miss a night. Off to Belfast next week so wouldn't have made any day


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Marquess Urs - LOONIES where??
> 
> Ps) Can anyone quess what my birth order is?? I think Countess Shona is the youngest! (good quess or what)


[size=14pt] Loonies?? well i never been called that before 

Now lady sanjo how can i be the youngest when your my wee sis that not make sense hun   

Will catch up with personals when i get back tonight

love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all 
Marquess Urs, that's not a bad guess, I get your reasoning... interesting...
Countess Shona - I think you are the youngest too because you are always so sweet and thoughtful....
Lady Sanjo can be your wee sis in FF land, just like she can have a big sis even though she is an only child...
Jen I have just realised that in one of your posts you mentioned that a Saturday would be good for you soooo I have set up a poll for everyone to vote on what days are best for them, that way we can try and get as many people there as possible, we can sort a date out once we know what day we are going for.
Here is the link girls:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74142.0

Have a good night, I am going to curl up in front of the tv and watch the Prof Winston programme at 9pm. 
I wonder if we will think it's realistic or not, will be weird to watch when we all know so much about the subject....

Love and hugs 
Boo x


----------



## monreith

Evening ladies...

Congratulations Lady Sanjo....fingers crossed for the best christmas present ever! 
Dame Linzi - hope tx is going well. 
Queen Boo - I have dutifully voted. I meant to do something like that...promise but you know how rubbish I am at these things. 

Sorry no time for more personals - have to decide between watching A child against all odds, Celebrity or Gordon Ramsay...normally there is never anything on tv that I want to watch. I missed celebrity last night - is it worth watching? My claim to fame is that I used to live on the same street as Jason Donavon when I lived in London...he used to jog with two minders. My friends always wanted to come to my house for coffee!!

Take care
Monreith
x


----------



## sanjo

Mind the Prof Winston prog is on now on BBC 9pm.

My cousin had a wee boy - 45 mins ago - will post more when I know.

Love Lady Sanjo - need to go the prog has started!!

Talk soonxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi girlies

Did anyone watch that programme?  What do you think?  

Im sorry if i offend my fellow Glasgow Girls but i felt no sympathy for the couple that had 4 boys and had a "void" in their lifes with no girls.  As myself, Dh and prob most of you all have had a BFN, I found myself shouting   at the TV.

Lady Sanjo


----------



## jend (jenny)

i watched it well that andrea,s got on my tits she should be thankfull that she has got 4 kids already if she had to go through what we have all gone through she might be thankfull 
as for the other couples am not to sure if i would go through that you can never realy say untill your in that situation your self .

and part from that i cryed when they gotthe bfn ... just thought of whats happend to me and everyone else over the past months/weeks/days .
hope everyones ok after watching that it just brings it all back .... sorry to go on but am peed off xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

congrats on your new arrival sanjo of your cousin what a nice xmas prezi for you what she going to call the little fella   love duchess of Gretna x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Dutchess Jen

Im so p***ed off with that woman with 4 kids, as you said Jen it does bring it all back and for her to say no girls leaves a void she should try having none.  I think screening for genetic disorders is another thing.

No name yet as the name she wanted for him a girl 3 doors away from her had a wee boy also and called him the name my cousin wanted!!  She was so mad cos she jummped in before her - hormonal wimen - does that sound familiar?  

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Boo Boo

Hiya  
Sanjo, that is fabulous news about your wee cousin, it will be your turn next petal  
I also felt no sympathy for the couple with the 4 boys, it seemed so selfish, although when she got her bfn I think it seemed as though they had learnt something and would start to appreciate how lucky they are to have 4 healthy kids.  I think they definitely did learn something from it.
I cried when the couple got the bfp and also when the other couple got the bfn, what a shame for them - but it was good overall, I thought it was realistic and people watching who know nothing about ivf etc would realise that it doesnt always work, quite often it is portrayed as just another way to have a baby, and that it is a very hard thing to have to go through.

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Evening all

i take it the program was good then? should i hide i havent seen it yet

lady sanjo glad your cousins baby is here safe and well hun, how are you feeling?

will catch up with personals tomorrow and give my verdict on the program to will watch it tomorrow at work  or do you think maybe not advisable to watch it in an undertakers as you all seemed to have shouted at the tv?

love countess shona

hello wee sis

And yes  i am the baby of the family of 4 younger by 8 yrs
so gold stars to queen booboo and lady sanjo 
queen booboo those words about me were so sweet thank you


----------



## linzi32

[fly]Evening Royal Ladies[/fly]

How are we all doing tonight?

Lady Sanjo I am with you about the lady with 4 kids. The word ungrateful comes to mind  I know I am trying for a 2nd child and I so related to the 2 families who were on and wanted to have a sibling for the child they currently have and I would not be going through IVF if there was any other way - which of course we have tried. I don't care what sex we have if we could just have a sibling for our DD.  Here endith the rant! By the way congrats on the birth of your cousins baby 

Dutchess Jen I think most people who have had any form of infertility would have shed a tear or 2 for the BFN's.

Monreith - thanks for the . Treatment is going ok but starting to worry about the scan on friday and if there will be any follies. I have to say I don't feel any different really and I am sure I am not doing the sniffing properly!!! Crossing everything that we will have some follies on friday.

To everyone else I have missed hope you are all well and here's my  for today.
Madame Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Hi love you okay, Iam okay with the birth of my cousins wee one - had a wee cry then i watched that programme and   .  my god, some people are never happy, there was a woman with x4 boys and was desperate for a girl?? Try having none eh!  Missed  you tonight big sis  

Dame linzi - am sure your scan will be just fine hunny and that your wee one will have a sibbling- boy or girl eh hunny! 
Flying words- youve been doing your home work  xxxxx

LOve Lady sanjo


----------



## linzi32

Lady Sanjo glad you are ok with the birth of your cousins wee one. I always end up having a cry when I hear about BFP or new babies I normally make out it is the drugs( keeps DH happy that way ) but really just me. 
Love
Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

Aww did ya miss me hunni

that woman sounds a right you know what on the program maybe i should leave it till i come home imagine if a family came in to see me ranting at a dvd player what would they think

was late night shopping just in when i posted first post i hate being late  i miss our chats on here 

madam linzi hiya hun hows you doing?

countess shona
 lady sanjo you did well today hun am proud of you

p.s. queen booboo my big sister says i am a spoiled brat would you believe it


----------



## sanjo

Dame Linzi

Thanks, Iam going to visit her tomorrow that will be the hard part, when my aunt phoned me she she said I was the 1st person she called and wanted to be sure I was ok, my gran is still alive and I spoke to her and said "hi great granny" and she said "I love you you know and i want to be sure you're okay with this, because i was worried how you'd feel"    what a lovely family i have  

lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

you have a family in a million hun they really care about you

the next good news to your family will be you hun just you keep focused on that          

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]I always miss you big sis[/fly]

Love Lady sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]Missed you to wee sis[/fly]

seriously am glad you ok hun i have been worried sick about you today

guess what dh got me a pressie tonight lady and the tramp 1&2 i really hope i aint busy at work tomorrow have sneaked them into my bag to watch 

love countess shona


----------



## linzi32

Countess Shona I think its great that you get to watch dvds at work. My work would not be as nice! 

Lady Sanjo are you having medicated FET or natural FET?   Was reading Rita West(is that her name?) and she advocates lots of visualisation etc. Am giving it a try but feel really silly. 

Dame Linzi


----------



## sanjo

Countess shona enjoy your DVDs, thanks for your concern, you know I appreciate it.   The next hurdle is at the RAH in Paisley tomorrow.  I m sure i'll be fine, my auntie wants me up tomorrow with her visiting but have to wait until after work, mite have to work all day, but the sooner I go the better. 

Did you get much shopping?

Linzi - iam having natural FET

Love Lady sanjoxxx


----------



## linzi32

Lady Sanjo I will be thinking of you tommorrow. Just keep thinking the next time you are in that hospital it could be your cousing visiting you    

Going now as really tired

bye 
Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

Madam linzi whats the visualisation thing about hun?

Lady sanjo when you get a wee hold of the baby it will make a difference hun   
there is nothing nicer than a baby hug.  we will be here for you when you get home if things get to you so dont you forget that,  just dont be sneeking the wee soul out under your jumper now,  if i see the news tomorrow night and hear something like that i will know you done it   only kidding you will be ok hunni you love babies and by christmas we will be getting good news from you        

you to linzi      nite nite hun

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Nite Dame Linzi

Countess Shona - im just glad there is no name or passport for the wee one yet or who knows!!!!  Australia here we come: one happy family!!!  Only joking

Love Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo 

i know how you feel hun but really you will be a mummy yourself soon and a yummy mummy you will be to.

am gonna have to say night night to am up for work tomorrow again     am not used to this where have my days off went   

am used to being a lady of leisure tuesdays and thursdays this is so unfair but after what i spent tonight the money will be handy i always go in for a few things and come home with a boot full     

take care little sis will be thinking of you tomorrow.

if things arent what you expect tomorrow visiting just think of me at work ranting at a dvd that will take your mind off things, just imagine if a family came in they would think i was mental (although most of them know already       )

night night all

sleep tight

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Good night and thanks for your advise. Your always so sensitive hunny.  Am i aways the last to go off here??

Thank you Countess Shona  see you 

Love Lady Sanjo

ps) i will try to post a piccy of the wee one and me tomorrow, but Countess Shona prob wont be holding her breath


----------



## Shreks wife

hehe cant wait to see that     

you will do it am sure if you get stuck give us a shout

love countess shona night night


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]CHEEKY[/fly]Nite pet, you know that i'll send it to you 1st then you can post it for me please

Going to bed now

Love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

morning all

am just wanting to say hi before i head off to work   

Queen booboo are you the oldest it does make sense (the way you can keep the terrible two under control   ) and the fact you are a good organiser and always so supportive and such a loving person, have done my vote too been a real good girl   

Lady sanjo how are you this morning my wee munchkin   glad you waited on me coming in last night i would have   missing our chat.  i hope you have casted your vote for queen booboo i would hate to think i have beat ya too it   .  

how is everyone else today

Duchess jend  empress erin  princess monreith  baroness fifi  baroness susanne  madam linzi  marquess urs  glasgow girl  kirstyt  tracey spooked out  yvonne  ruth  dobbie  gail  kirst  gillian  lisa  ali  choochoo gilly2  sandy  sarah  janp  lindsayann  karen  sandee  how are you all doing hope you are all ok

dobbie how do you fancy being a Dame?

well i hope you girls are all ok after that program last night hope it hasnt upset you all too much?  will give you my imput tonight gonna watch it at work.

i better not be too busy today i have so many dvd's to watch     

Madam linzi i work in a funeral directors hun sorry i just noticed you asked

love to all in the kingdom
countess shona

here are a few group hugs today think you all need it this morning


----------



## Shreks wife

monreith said:


> My claim to fame is that I used to live on the same street as Jason Donavon when I lived in London...he used to jog with two minders. My friends always wanted to come to my house for coffee!!


Did you like jason donavon to then? i liked him when he was younger

countess shona


----------



## susanne1

good morning ladies, hope your doing ok, 
well my foot was ok until i had to visit my MIL she alwys has somthing up with her, shes got everything but the clap!!!!!!!! 
ended up with a sore hed after listening to her going on and on and on about rubbish.
what about frankie and benies at the fort, i get a disount there that my only perk for working for the council.

well am off to get my hair done to treat myself going blond my pal says it wont make her as daft, but then i told her it was highlights not getting brain cells removed  

love susanne xxxxxx


----------



## sandee2002

hy 

cant remember who asked about my amh results.......got it back today less than 1 
so i wont get my so much longed for baby.devastated....

sandy


----------



## sanjo

Hi chicketts

I went to see my wee cousins baby today - gorgeous.  His name is Ryan he was 6lb 12oz which is good cos he was 4-5 weeks early.  I had a huggle with him today an felt very emotional.  There was twins in the next bed and it make me think of all of us   .  I have to be his Auntie my wee cousin said iam too old for him to say that we are cousins  . I like Aunite Sandra tho it has a nice ring to it. 

I hope that everyone is well and I have cast my vote just now.  Countess Shona youve pipped me to the post again hun    .  Hope that you wernt to busy today.   Talk later

Well iam away for now to order a cot bed for Ryan.

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Sandy I am so sorry - have the clinic offered you any suggestions as to where you go from here?
Susanne, your MIL has everything but the clap!??! 
  What are you like?!

5 people have voted for the meet up so far, here is the link again if you want to vote, looks like Sat evening and afternoon are the favourites so far:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74142.0

Monreith I cant believe you lived so near to the blond bombshell that is Jason Donovan! I cannot say anything though because at that time I was heavily into Rick Astley!! 
I KNOW!!!
What the &*%! was I thinking!!! Thankfully my taste has got much better since then!!! haha

Shona and Urs - you are both right (and your comments were so sweet), I am the oldest, I have a wee brother - well he is 2 years younger than me but I am still slightly taller than him, well only about 1/2 an inch but enough for me to call him the runt!! haha he doesnt like that - I tell him he is tall enough, since I am 5ft 11 and a giant by most people's standards...
Shona - thanks for the group hug, you are a sweetie. Did you manage to watch the programme today at work?
Sanjo - how was the visiting, is he a cutie? Has he got a name yet?
Linzi - hope the stimming is going well, good luck for Friday, let us know how you get on 
It is a bit wild out there, I was late getting in cause the train was cancelled - fatality on the line. They need to pick up all the parts so they put taxis on but the M8 was it's usual nightmare - but still, things like that make you get your priorities right...
Have a good night everyone
Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## spooh

Hi Everyone!

I'm a newbie to this board; I've been on another one while ttc#1 for 15 months. DH and I have just been referred to Glasgow Royal with the view to undergoing ICSI.  We've been told the waiting list is 18 months.  This is really making us think twice about things so we're looking into other options.  Would really appeciate it if you could tell me how long you had to wait to start treatment from the time of being referred.  Thank you so much  

Suzi xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi spooh  
Welcome to the thread.  The waiting list depends on where you live, Lanarkshire is currently hovering around the 20 month mark and counting.  Glasgow is shorter, I think they are 12 months at the moment.
Whereabouts are you from?  Might be worth calling the Royal to ask about waiting times if you are from elsewhere.
Hope this helps
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all am on a downer today was workin overtime to day at asda and this woman and her mate came through my till both preggers any how we got on to the subject of that prog last night about fertility ... any way one of them had treatment at nutfield and i said me going 2 times and it failing  ... any way she said she was 18 week and her fella had low sperm count like me and dh she had kids to ex  well i asked if she new what she was haven she said twin boys i said how nice you no what she said ... I DONT WANT TWINS ONLY WANT ONE IF SHE ONLY NEW HOW I WAS FEELING FROM 2BFN SHE SHOULD BE BLOODY WELL THANKFULL THAT SHES PREG AND HAS PREVIOUS I CANT EVEN GET ONE .....


----------



## sanjo

hi and welcome Suzi

Im not sure regarding ICSI waiting list as im having IVF at GRI.  As Boo sugests give them a call.  Sorry i cant be more help.  

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## sanjo

Oh Dutch  Iam so sorry you're feeling cr*p, some people are just so wrapped up in their own worlds that they dont stop to think before they speak.  I know exactly how you are feeling, my best friend has a wee girl and just gave birth in august to another girl - she told me she was dead disappointed cos she wanted a boy  .  I was soo mad cos I'd be happy with anything.    It will be your turn too hunny.  Thinking about you.

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## spooh

Thanks for your replies/welcomes girls. I live in Renfrew and got told my consultant at the RAH that the waiting list at GRI is up to 18 months just now. It was pretty hard going at our appointment today. We found out I had PCOS and that DH has severe oligospermoza (sp!)


----------



## sanjo

Suzi sorry you had a horrible appointment today and not very nice results, what a shame    We will all be here for you on your journey

Boo hes called Ryan. 

Love lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

i watched that program from last night and i could have slapped that woman with the boys she doesnt know how lucky she is  

lady sanjo am glad you enjoyed your wee hug today hun babies are so gorgeous, i like the wee souls name he was a cracking weight to be early that is excellent


had a really busy day today at work   got to watch the ivf program and also the two lady and the tramp movies  

duchess jend  

Queen booboo  

hi to everyone else in the kingdom today

Spooh welcome to the glagow girls hun am sorry to hear you got bad news at appointment the waiting time for GRI for east ayrshire is about 18mnths too

love countess shona


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Suzi, welcome to the thread.  I am currently waiting 22 months with GRI with a view to either IVF or ICSI.  I was told it was a wait and see what happens, so I've got dh's   in training.  However, Dr Yates advised me that there was only one list for both IVF and ICSI so the different tx doesn't affect the waiting times.  I hope this helps.  Boo is right about the different waiting times for different areas.  Lanarkshire area has recently been a total nightmare...my initial time was put at 13 months - so in theory I should have started February/March time.  Have you had your first appointment yet?  I got this about 5 months after I joined the list.  When you do, you will probably be given a better explaination and so on.

This thread is absolutely fantastic for support and I only recently joined it myself. 

Sanjo and jend I totally agree with you about people being ****** off about not getting either a boy or girl.  they should be so bloody lucky that they can do it without any intervention. AAaaagggghhhh.  jend that woman in asda should get a slap about the chops,  .  She doesn't know how lucky she is.

I need to go back to work tomorrow so no more sick days for me ladies. I was enjoying daytime telly to much.  Apparently whilst I was off, there was a huge punch up in my class and one of the boys had to be taken to hospital.  so i need to go in tomorrow to kick some  ... I'm currently practising my dirty looks in the mirror.   I know a total loonie.

Take care everyone

Marquess Urs
(still not sure I'm spelling it right - will need to look it up in dictionary).


----------



## sanjo

UrsJ said:


> .  I know a total loonie.


Countess Shona we are not the only ones!!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> UrsJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> .  I know a total loonie.
> 
> 
> 
> Countess Shona we are not the only ones!!!!
Click to expand...

Lady sanjo totally agree

and it is royal loonies if you dont mind   
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Iam off to bed, had a busy day.

Love lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

morning all

couldnt get back on here last night tried for 35mins  

how is everyone doing hope you all have a good day today, am off to work again

Lady sanjo hope your ok hun  will be about tonight after brownies 

do more personals tonight

love countess shona


----------



## susanne1

morning girls, ive been up all night with a pain on my left side its a sharp pain like just after e/c no A/F has arrived and by now itshould have, starting o worry, am a mess just now with my broken toes and this pain, i no its silly but am to scared to go to the doctors, incase they send me to the hospital. has any of you lovely girls had or heard of this? i feel like an  

jend you should have put that woman in a freezer, weel the same thing happened to me with a pals workmate, sh told me that i didnt have a life threting illness and if i want a baby i shouldnt be getting help on the NHS,
i reminded her that her brother gets his methadon and is using more money from the NHS than people wanting to start a family, i went    and told her to f!*@ off, if i never had these bloody crutches god knows what i would have done to her.

anyhoo hope your all ok am away for another bath to see if it helps my tummy, even tho it takes me ags to get in and have to leave myleg hanging out, what a site  

love susanne xxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

susanne1 said:


> morning girls, ive been up all night with a pain on my left side its a sharp pain like just after e/c no A/F has arrived and by now itshould have, starting o worry, am a mess just now with my broken toes and this pain, i no its silly but am to scared to go to the doctors, incase they send me to the hospital. has any of you lovely girls had or heard of this? i feel like an
> 
> love susanne


susanne hun i dont know if it is normal but i still get sharp pains in the side but not all the time, i would phone your clinic and ask advise they wont necessarily ask you to go in hun. sorry i cant help more you have enough to deal with, with the  at the moment 

love countess shona


----------



## linzi32

Morning everyone 

Susanne - sorry I don't know much about your past treatment/ IF problems so I hope my next comment is not inappropriate. The only time I had a pain like you describe is when I fell pregnant and I had a large cyst on my ovary. Could you be pregnant? If you go to the doctors they could do a scan and check your ovaries. Hope you feel bettter soon 

Jend my boss at work (who I foolishly told I was getting IUI at one point) kept saying after every failed attempt that "maybe it is just not meant to be!"  I was ready for    her!! She also seemed to think that it was fairly cheap to get IVF!!! Ok for her on the big salary!!!!

Shona hope you have a quiet day at work 

Urs - hope you get to the top of the list soon  

Sorry no more personals at the moment but gonna be late for work if I don't get a move on. Back later

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## susanne1

thanks girls, i will give my doctor a phone and the clinic, just to make sure, my cousin got me worring as she said it might be etopic, but i got a BFN so i dont think it would be that? 
the wee man with the cruches made me  .

love susanne xxx


----------



## spooq

DH and I watched the program the other night too.  It was really emotional.  We were both really annoyed by the family that had the 4 boys too.  We just couldn't believe our ears.  Some people just don't have a clue.

The RAH consultant wants me to try clomid for 6 months just in the off chance that it might work - though I doubt it.  Hoping that our first appointment with GRI comes through within that time.

Looking forward to getting to know you all a wee bit better.


----------



## spooq

OOooh, I just noticed that I've posted with a different profile.  I couldn't get logged in with suzipooh so registered with spooh.  Oh well.  If its spooh or suzipooh its me!


----------



## Dobbie

spooh or suzipooh  Have you actually been refered to GRI or is the appt in the process of going through? If you do a search you will spot that one of the lanarkshire girls on here got a referal to Ninewells in Dundee. There waiting list for lanarkshire is 2-3 months, and its only about an hour and a half drive from Glasgow, doesn't say what the Glasgow waiting list is but assume it would be the same so might be worth getting in contact.
http://www.acudundee.co.uk/
Sorry to here you had bad news, I had similar news recently, got sent to GRI, decided to borrow the money to go private and by the time we were seen at GRI my OH had improved and they sent us back to try IUI which we hopefully start in January.

Dame Dobbie, maybe I should be friar Dobbie seeing as the GRI hoofed me out and sent me back to Monklands 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## gilly2

Hi Suzi,

I have been on the waiting list in GRI for almost two years now.  Im from North Lanarkshire which never seems to move   I went to the GRCM in Sept though for private treatment which should stat in Jan.

I totally agree with everyone about the prog on Tuesay night.  I was shouting at the telly like a mad woman.  Good god having any kids right now would be my dream never mind selecting what sex.  Giving birth to a pup would even suit me 

Gilly


----------



## spooq

OMG OMG OMG!!!!

Dame Dobbie, thank you soooo much.  I am nearly crying hearing that  

Will definitely get in touch and see where we stand.  We'd have no issues at all with travelling.  

I was born in Ninewells so maybe its a sign


----------



## spooq

Just had an email back from them saying that they could offer us treatment but it would have to be self-funded cos my health board only have a contract with Glasgow and no-one else.  Its c'os we're from Renfrewshire and not Lanarkshire - if we lived 10 minutes away we'd be fine.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi  
How is everyone?
It's Friday tomorrow - yipee!
Suzipooh - sorry to hear about the situation with Ninewells, that is a shame.  I had heard that if you go there for your first tx, you need to continue going there for the rest of your funded cycles - that may just be a rumour but someone told me that ages ago so who knows!
Gilly - how long exactly have you been on the waiting list for?  I would be interested to know how long the list is at the moment, since it is supposed to never exceed 24 months (ie for any NHS treatment).  If it looks like going over 24 months, I am going to write to my mp and ask him what is going to be done about it.
We might be cycling around the same time - I am due to start at the GRI in Jan too, first scan is booked for 16th Jan. 
Susanne - hope you are ok now, did you call the doctor and get an appointment?  Good on you for giving that daft bint what for when she made that insane comment!!!  Go girl (stirring the soup with a massive ladle, a la Jerry Springer)!!!
Jen - you would have been well within your rights to punch that ridiculous woman, how insensitive  
Sanjo - that is great news about your cousin's wee boy, I think our posts crossed last night - he sounds so cute.  Hope you are ok  
Countess Shona - how are you today hon?  
I love your wee icon with the crutches, that is so cool!!!
Monrieth, Linzi (good luck tomorrow hon), Fionag, Dobbie, Erin - here's a hug for you too          

Hi to everyone else, in fact here's a hug for everyone  
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, suzie i know how you feel, its a post code lottery, ive e-mailed a shona young and am on a mission so that we all get the same chance and dont have to wait years to be seen, and welcome to the board,
well i phoned my gp and explained my pain in my side ( not the MIL)   and the first app is the 29th of november, so il phone the clinic, i didnt want to phone them today as i didnt want to use there time cause i no how hard it is to get through.

going to start xmas shopping tomorrow, my mum is taking me incase i fall or end up in A&E again she must think am a  

is there a date arranged for a wee night out? and a  

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## susanne1

me again, boo boo i have contacted my mp for north lanakshire regareding the wait and number of shots people get, il let you know how i get on 

love susanne xxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Susanne - let us know how you get on.
I have just had a look at the poll results and Saturday afternoon is the favourite - I can make any Saturday except this Saturday.
Let me know what Saturday is good for everyone and we can get something arranged.

Love Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi boo any saterday suits me DH is away on the 27th , so this weekend isnt good for me, spending time with him and then going to footie on tuesday night,

i got some info back from my MP and ive to contact my MSP which is a elaine smith from coatbridge, ive given her as much info as possible from my self and what everyone on the board is going through, i just hope that what am doing can help us all, 

love susanne


----------



## monreith

Hi all,

Just a quick post cos I am baking for Children in Need...

Just wanted to say way to go to everyone making themselves heard about the waiting list and the whole lottery thing. We need to stand up for ourselves. 

Had to go in the middle of that sentence to take my cookies out of the oven. I am making up a Christmas box as well for a child in Eastern Europe. I think it is so wonderful to think that a shoebox filled with a few treats can make such a difference. I love my neices and nephes but they do get so much at Christmas. I sound like Jane Asher here and I am so not like that...very undomesticated - just ask my dh!  

Have a good weekend girls.

Love
Fee


----------



## yfinlayson

hiya

Just a quick one for Susanne - it is quite common to develop cysts after IVF. It feels like a sharp pain in your side.  These can burst on their own or you may need it lanced.  I had one lanced in the US without an anaesthetic - not good!  Funny thing was though, that was the only time I wasnt aware of a cyst being there.  I had felt them after previous IVF cycles.  Big ones need to be burst before starting another cycle or they will affect stimming.  It is quite common for docs not to do anything with them but when they next do your baseline scan they will check if it is still there and if so they will burst it.  Cysts are also common in early pregnancy as it is the collapsed folicles that supply the progesterone for the developing foetus until the placenta takes over.

I watched the IVF documentary on Tuesday with 4 guys from work.  We could all have slapped the woman with the 4 boys.  It was quite emotional watching it, and it brings back just how stressful the whole process is.  The feelings of resentment, jealousy and injustice never really leave you.

Lets hope you manage to get something done about waiting times, it is out of order the time it takes.  My FSH was going up every time so we had to keep going private...whats the point of 3 free cycles if by the time you get to the top its too late?  Hopefully Sheena Young might help you too.

Anyway, hope you are all well, and you enjoy your meet up,

Yvonne x


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]EVENING LADIES!![/fly]

Just a quickie to say hi, just in from Braehead getting new stuff for my weekend in London.

Susanne Ive had x2 ectopic pregs and both times I was in agony with shoulder tip pain, and lots of bleeding. If you have those symptoms contact your GP, even if its to reassure you, I'm sure its fine but its best to be safe hunny- hope I am not worrying you.xxxx

Countess Shona - hope the kids at Brownies were good for you hun.

Queen Boo  I used to travel by train and it was a nightmare, glad I can now walk to work

Dutches Jenn- hows it going?

Linzi, Suzi, Monreith, Dobbie, Fionag, Erin, Spooked out, Gilly2, & Yvonne Ive not done my list yet and cant mind everyone im really sorry.

Will do personals I promise tomorrow.xx heres my daily hug 

Lots of love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love Lady sanjo


----------



## linzi32

Evening Ladies

Hope you are all well. I have had a crappy day so this is just a quick thanks for all the good wishes for tommorrow. Hopefully the scan will be good. I wish I could slap that stupid women on the tv the other night with her sex selection!!!! I found out today that a mum of a friend of my DD's  had a still born this week. I have spent today thoroughly depressed and  . How can life be so crappy? That lady does not know what a blessing she has with her 4 boys.

sorry for the depressing post

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi folks hope your all ok  lost another  lb  which is good so another 2 and i got 1/2 st off 

just popped in to say am still alive ??    realy down in the dumps at the min  


hope evryones okay love jennifer


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]   ITS FRIDAY  [/fly]

morning all

Madam Linzi  we are here for you in the good times and bad hun 

Hi Yvonne nice to hear from you again hun

Princess Monreith your a good lass the shoebox appeal is so good we do it at our church every year is good to know the kids will get something nice at christmas time.

Baroness susanne you will be safer going with someone shopping at the mo is bad enough with the  hun we dont want to hear you've been  off now  want to see you safe

Queen booboo are you looking forward to the weekend hun?

Lady sanjo am gonna miss ya this weekend  i won't have anyone to  with so dont make it too often you going away or else you'll get a  . Seriously though hun if i dont speak to you before have a safe journey and enjoy yourself.

Duchess Jend hiya hun  sorry your feeling down.
[fly]     [/fly]
you are doing good with the weight loss hun keep it up

hello to spooked out glasgow girl kirstyt tracey empress erin baroness fifi ruth dame dobbie gail kirst gillian lisa ali choo choo gilly2 sandy sarah janp lindsayann karen sandee marquess urs and spooh? hope you all have a fab weekend

here is my  for today

love countess shona

P.s. here is an extra  for my wee sis

am off to work again


----------



## susanne1

morning ladies, 
am giving xmas shopping a miss today it to   and  , my MSP contacted me last nightand i have a meeting with her next week, even though my shots at the gri are over, the waiting time is making me   she said she will see what she can do and have a chat with me.
i had to wait a year and a1/2 to start and i no people have had to wait longer, i also told her that people were getting mucked about as to what hospital they were to attend, so heres hoping.
hope you girls are doing ok.
and any of the girls in north lanakshire no of anyone who comes to the house to do nail extensions, ive got a christening on sunday!!!!!


love susanne xxxx


----------



## spooq

Morning all!  This is gonna take me a long time to get to know you all through this, LOL!

Been trying to lose weight slowly but surely - got 9lbs off.  I'm about a stone overweight now.  After the appointment the other day, I now know why its been so hard    Oh well, gonna stick at it.

Can anyone tell me how long they had to wait for a letter from GRI?  The consultant at the RAH is sending off the referral letter either this week or the next.  Not sure what to expect after that, in terms of communication.

Sent off for some info on adoption from the LA to give us some food for thought.

Hope everyone is having a good morning  

P.S. I completely agree that having to wait 18 months+ for fertility treatment is totally ridiculous.  Its not like we're after boob jobs


----------



## Dobbie

Hi Suzi,
You will get your first appt letter through quite quickly, which gets your hopes up as its normally about 6months away, but that means nothing at all because it doesn't relate to the waiting list.
I also think that you are not considered for adoption if you are currently on the waiting list for fertility treatment - not 100% sure on that but something to be aware of?
One thing I considered was egg sharing where you would need to travel to somewhere like Darlington, but then private cycles are subsidised? something esle to consider.

Morning to the rest of you, off to Belfast for a week on Sunday so won't make a meet in the next few weeks and I beat (crashing through undergrowth with dogs) on alternate saturdays so chances are I won't make anything before christmas, but have fun when you do meet 

Love and dust to you all

Thinking of you Spooked Out as you havent been on for a while and I don't know where you are in our treatment, you are in my thoughts 

Dobbie


----------



## gilly2

Hi BOO BOO,

I have been on the list now for 22 months.  I did complain and also i wrote to Tony Blair (like he would care )  I did get a letter though after nearly turning up to murder someone and have been told i should get a letter in for Screening end of Dec/Jan.  That would make it exactly 2 years for me.  I wonder though if i had not complained would i have been left waiting even longer? My problem now is that i had reached despair and signed up with the GRCM and start in Jan as well. 

Regarding the day/night out i should be fine anytime.  I'm really looking forward to meeting everyone.


Hi everyone else.  What a horrible wet Friday.  Thank god though its the weekend though.  Hope everyone has a good un


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls

Hope you are all doing okay, bit of a me post coming up.  Just off the phone from gri - have been advised that me and dh are 25th from the top of the waiting list for south lanarkshire for tx  (we are on the ivf list; icsi list is the same length); so that's 17 months waiting when we were initially told it would be a 12 month wait - Gilly, boo and urs I know that you have both been waiting for a lot longer;  Just feeling really p*** off  looks like we wont get seen for another year at this rate; Like you susanne I'm going to contact my msp; I know that those of us waiting are equally p***d off, my big concern is my age and raising fsh levels/ovarian reserve, dont have time on my side. I challenged gri about waiting time/that it should be no longer than two years according to scottish nhs guidelines, they didnt comment . Contacting gri has actually brought back the unfairness etc of this tx, having a m/c ; I thought that I was doing well taking time out from IF but it never really goes. I guess I just want to get off the IF road whatever the outcome and having to wait this length of time for tx just prolongs the horrible journey. Sorry to rant on, just having an off day.

Jend and Linzi big  hope you are both  feeling better today, Linzi good luck today 
Susanne, hope that the pain is subsiding a bit and that you are okay
Monreith, good on you for baking for children and need 
Dobbie, have a lovely time in Ireland
Spooked Out, thinking of you 
Sanjo, that's great that you are starting fet soon 

Hi to everyone else, Boo, Sanjo, Shona, Ali, Yvonne, Erin, Suzipooh, Ruth.  I've not been successful posting on the meeting up poll, tried to post on it but was unable to  anyway, I'm free to meet up most days/nights, it will be nice to put some faces to names.

Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Yvonne - hope you are doing ok and are feeling better as the weeks go on.  Sorry to hear about your hospital stay, I pray that you will soon be able to actually enjoy being pg instead of being ill  
Suzi, Dobbie is right - your first appointment will arrive within a few months so you get seen within 6 months, I think this is so they can meet their targets rather than anything else.
Also, Dobbie is right about the adoption - if you are on the list or getting tx, you cant proceed with adoption (with your LA at least).
Fiona - the ivf/icsi list is the same, I think Urs was told a few months ago that she was 15th and you are 25th, she is 2 months ahead of me and you are 2 months behind so I think that means I will be 20th or thereabouts.  I agree it is very frustrating, hopefully by being on thhis thread will give us a better idea of the list and how long it actually is.
Dobbie, enjoy Ireland hon.
Jen - well done on the weight loss petal.
Shona - I am loving your icons!
Susanne - did you get someone to do your nails hon?
Hope everyone is well, sorry this post is short but I am short on time - will post properly when I get more time!
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

Good lord, girls, I've said this before and I'll say it again - you have been busy here!

Just checking in to see how everyone is.  Very sad to see a few more BFNs.  Hope you're all doing OK.  Lots of love and good wishes to you all.

For the 'laydeeee'  (sorry, couldn't resist!) asking about waiting times, I'm part of Greater Glasgow.  You can see the time it took me and Dh to get our treatment in my signature below.  We feel very fortunate, it seems we were very lucky and moved through things quickly.  In fact, I can't believe where the last year has gone, this time last year we had just received our appointment for 'booking in'.

I hope the lucky lassies who got BFPs are all doing well.  And it's lovely to hear about Janp's wee boy.  Big kisses to him!  

I'm keeping well, still quite sick at times, but finally emerging from the depth of tiredness where I've been living for the past 16 weeks.  I didn't go to bed till 11pm last night - usually I'm crashed out by 8pm!    I've got my next scan on 12th Dec.  

Good luck to you all, FFs!  

Sarah x


----------



## spooq

Does anyone have a tel number or email address for GRI?


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Can i ask how you know where you are on the list?  They wouldnt tell me each time i called up. 

Woman was quite rude to me actually


----------



## spooh

Thanks Shona for the PM with the phone number for GRI.  Going to phone them on Monday to find out roughly what the deal is with waiting lists for appointments/first treatment etc.


----------



## monreith

My goodness there are sooo many of us now...where did we all come from!  Its good to have company.  

WELCOME to all the new girls and Hi to the old faithfuls and good luck to all the bfp girls, hope things continue to go well for you...sorry to hear you have been unwell Yvonne but here's hoping you get your strength back soon.  

Aw Fionag...sounds like you had a bad day.  The system really grinds you down sometimes, but you have us here to cheer you back up again hopefully.Think of your frosties...I know you feel like time is running out but it will be fine.

Sounds like a good weekend you have planned Dobbie...and ditto the thoughts of SpookedOut, hope your ok and can make the Christmas meet when it happens.
Erin - Not sure if your logging on at the moment but hope your recovering from the dissapointment   It will happen for you and you have those frosties waiting.

What is everyone's plans for the weekend? Tonight I am going to see my nieces in a gymnastic display...we live the high life in the South Side.
By the way I am up for a meet in The Fort on a Sat if everyone else is. It is pretty easy to get to from all directions I think...Jen D will you be able to make that? It would be good to put names to faces.  

What does this wee smiley mean...I found it in the usual list...  ...forget that question...the name gives it away!!! Tut tut Queen Boo was that you that put that there or has it always been there?


Cheers
Monreith


----------



## monreith

by the way does it always


----------



## monreith

...  in Glasgow


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey susanne1 am a nail tech ... shame im in gretna eh hun


----------



## linzi32

[fly]Evening Ladies[/fly]

Thanks ladies for all the good wishes for the scan today.  Just a quick update from me as I have a very busy weekend. They found 18 follies ranging in size from 10mm to 18mm so another injection tomorrow and in for e/c on monday. Lets hope some of these follies contain eggs!

Sorry no personals but have to try and get organised in the house for next week.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Hugs

Hello all,

This is my first post in this thread, The lovely Shona told me about it. 

I am attending the Glasgow nuffield and starting OI and IUI, we have our counselling appointment on Wednesday.  What do they tell you at this appointment ? Does it really take 1 hour ?

DH sperm was good and i got my blood test back yesterday and they were all good so we are hearding in the right direction, so hopefully that will continue.

Hope to chat to you all soon

Love
Hugs


----------



## Shreks wife

Hugs said:


> This is my first post in this thread, The lovely Shona told me about it.


[fly][size=16pt] Welcome to the glasgow girls hugs[/fly]

hugs welcome to the glasgow girls glad you found us 

You will find the girls on here great, they are so supportive and a good crowd although there are a few nutters   will let you find out who they are yourself though hun  
talk soon

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Evening Chickidees

Just a quick post to say Hello & goodbye,  Im off to london for the weekend.

My "big sis" - Im going to miss you.   Will buy you something nice xxx  By the way where did you get your smillies from share them with your wee sis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Queen Boo - Sat at the Fort suits me, I dont drive but my DH could drop me off im maybe about 45 min drive from there. Take care love.  xx

Duchess Jen- i love getting my nails done - you could bring them to the meet and make some cash hunny!!

Linzi- good luck for Monday- wont be ableto post as Im away but will be thinking of you!xxx

Hugs- a huge welcome from me glad you had good results.xx

Monreith- it does always   in Glasgow & Loch Lomond!!

Hi to all Glasgow Girls sending you all hugs  

im going to miss you all soo much.  Will be back Tuesday night.   

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> and a good crowd although there are a few nutters   will let you find out who they are yourself though hun
> talk soon
> 
> love countess shona


Right you , , speak for yourself!!


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, 
jend i wish i knew that, i love getting my nails done!!!! well done withyou weight loss you go girl.
well am sitting in myself with a few wee morgans spice, DH is away to the primal scream concert with his brother, with my ticket, not going dont think people would be to simpathetic with my cruches .
enjoy your weekend girls

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Oh Susanne, poor wee soul, enjoy a wee drink.  Ive got to have only a few myself got a flight to London at 7.30am tomorrow.
Take care Love

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=16pt]  Lady sanjo dont do anything i wouldnt do now   [/fly]


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]AS IF!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## Shreks wife

what you mean by that young lady


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]NOT A THING MY SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]


----------



## Shreks wife

i believe you (lady) sanjo     

and to your big sis who is gonna miss you so much this weekend too    
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

I should really go and get organised but I cant be bothered!

Do you take a brownies class?  I never went being an only child, what do you do?? 

Dont post too much without me, quote m what Im missing please hunny

lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

not brownie class hun i am just barn owl not the boss hun

have you got all your bags packed?


----------



## sanjo

Right im away to pack my sweet.

See you soon

LOts of love Lady Sanjo

(will pm you later, you might be in bed but you will get it tomorrow and mind I wont reply till tuesday)


----------



## Shreks wife

ok hunni safe journey see ya 

byeeeeeeeeeeee 
love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## gilly2

Hi ya,

2 naughty voddy's down so far    (don't start until Jan)  did i miss something as usual.  Are we meeting at the Fort?  Sounds good to me.  When is it and what are we getting up too?

Not a fab night so far though.  My roof is leaking right down through the wall at my bed.  I just love very old houses for that   Might as well drown my sorrows  )

Just realised i have been hanging around these boards for a very long time and only just started posting.  Maybe im a bit slow and thats my problem getting preggers   Its not my one ovary, i just have been thinking about  and not actually doing it!!

Hope everyone is having a great time tonight.

Gilly


----------



## susanne1

Am going to have to slow down with my morgans, dont want to get to drunk, with my 4 legs trying to get up the stairs, 
when is the meet up? am lost 

the nurse at my health centre, was telling my i should try clomid, as ive got endo , to give it a chance before i have to go private, what do you all think?

love susanne xx


----------



## Hugs

Hello,

Just want to say thanks for the welcome, I will get to know you all soon. 

Anyone at the nuffield and having OI and IUI


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Just a quickie before bed (ooer) - how about we meet on 2nd December at 1pm at Frankie and Benny's at the Fort?  Does that suit people ok?  Thought it might be best to meet sooner, before the Christmas shopping reaches its peak?  What do you think?  Is that time ok with everyone too?
Hugs - welcome to the thread  
Sanjo -have a great weekend in the big smoke, you will be missed on here.  We will look after your big sis for you x 
Linzi - great news about the follies hon, fab news!!
Hi to everyone else Princess Humpy, Shona, Erin, Dobbie, Gilly, Jen, Fionag, Urs, Susanne, so sorry if I have missed anyone out, I am needing my bed now...
Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## Zildjian

Sorry girls, just a quick post as I am on my way out

Boo, dont think I will manage on the 2nd for a meet up - I have a work xmas night out night before, so I will no doubt be a bit on the tender side  due to  I will see how am I feeling on the day.

Monreith, thankyou for your kind words  feeling better today its just part and parcel of IF/having a miscarriage, everyone has up and down days with IF but that's what FF is about, to support each other through good and bad times

Here's a group hug 

Need to dash now

Fiona x


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies, how are you on this miserable evening.  the weather is so bad outside so i'm staying in with hubby for a wee 24 hour fest .....no I don't mean  ... I mean Jack Bauer 24.  

I phoned the GRI yesterday for an update on waiting list.  for the first time ever, the woman on the phone was really helpful and was willing to answer some questions. (She even knew who I was and what area I was in... so surely that means something).  

She advised me that no-one would be taken off the list this month from Lanarkshire and she doubted that anyone would for next month either.  she was really sympathetic...and explained that there was a few from Lanarkshire who had been on the list for 24 months.  I asked her if it was a funding problem for Lanarkshire and she admitted that in the past that had happened but that Lanarkshire still had cycles available, it was just full to capacity.  I hope nobody minds me letting you all know and I hate to be the bearer of bad news.  

At least I know not to expect an appointment soon as stop getting me hopes up everytime I come home from work.  Looks like they are definitly going to miss the 24 month target with us Lanarkshire Lassies.  Anyway with that bad news, I went out straight after work (as not only that happened but one of the kids tried to burn down the school, we all had to be evacuated and stand out in the rain for 1 hour till the fire brigade put the fire out and the smoke died down) and got absolutely   with dh at Primal Scream concert.  I made a total   of myself with two of the cast from River City..... tried to make friends with them even though it was obvious they wanted me to go away.  I get so star struck sometimes.  .

Hope everyone in the kingdom is having a good weekend.

Love 
Urs


----------



## Shreks wife

Evening all

Hope everyone is having a fab weekend

Queen booboo i will let you know about the 2nd hun will see what is happening at work and let you know i really hope i can make it

urs and all the lanarkshire lasses am sorry to hear about the waiting list it is so long isnt it  

Am a one woman band this weekend  

by the way girls here is my daily hug  

and this  is from the lady herself asked me to give to yous each day, hope she is behaving herself in the big city  

Hugs am so glad you are settling into the glasgow girls hun

hello to all the other glasgow girls

love countess shona


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry not posted for ages, welcome to all the new girls  .

Sorry to hear of the BFN's on the thread   

Hope everyones's ok - will try to catch up with personals tomorrow  

Would be great to catch up with you all again at the next meet  

Take care,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## susanne1

morning girls, 
the 2nd is fine for me to meet up. il bring my works csrd cause you get 20% off a table of 4, il bring my mums card too.
hope you all had a nice weekend, i had the biggest hangover yesterday, i blamed DH as he went to the primal scream concert and cause i couldnt go i was soooooo upset.

have a good day girls

love susanne xxxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Just a quick post as I have loads to do before tomorrow.  Thanks a lot for all your good wishes and support. Here is some    right back at you and of course todays . I have to say I feel rather calm at the moment, Know it will not last tomorrow but here's hoping. Just heard today from MIL that SIL is pregnant. I have to say I thought the timing of the announcement was a little poor since we were arranging for her to look after DD tomorrow when we are in for e/c! I have no problem with it but DH has not taken the  news well. SIL already has twins and as his mum said she had only just came off the pill!!! DH has the "why not us!!" feeling that I am sure we have all been through. Trying to persuade him we will be lucky this week.

Thanks again for all your support and will be back on later in the week

Bye
linzi
x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Linzi

Just a quick note to wish you good luck tomorrow.  Sending you out loads of    .

Urs x


----------



## jend (jenny)

good luck 2morra linzi hope they get loads and they fertalize sendong you lots of luck .



hope everyone else is ok


----------



## susanne1

good luck linzi wishing you all the luck inthe world for tomorrow

love susanne   xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Madam Linzi
best of luck for tomorrow          

Lady sanjo also wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow too so here are some from her          

countess shona


----------



## GAIL M

Good luck for tomorrow girls    

  


Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi gail

how are things with you i am trying to remember if i have spoken to you before   i have a really bad memory sorry

love countess shona

p.s. we are doing titles as fun would you like one?


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Linzi good luck for tomorrow...nice to hear from you again Gail hope things are good with you.

I am ok for the 2nd.

Love
Monreith x


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=14pt]  Evening all  [/fly]

Here is my daily group 

and another from lady sanjo for you all 

hope everyone is having a fab weekend

love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope everyone is having a good weekend? I am just back from TK-Maxxing it in EK, I was supposed to be getting Christmas presents but I ended up buying loads for me and dh but no presents  
C'est la vie...
Gail - glad you are ok.
So there are 4 definites for the 2nd - me, Monreith, Susanne and Gail.  And 2 possibles - Fionag and Shona.
Urs, Sanjo, Jen, Dobbie, Erin, Spooked Out, Linzi, Gilly, Ruth (hope I havent left anyone out) - can you guys make it on the 2nd?
Urs - it is a nightmare about the waiting list but you are nearly there hon, only a month or two to go before you get seen and I will be right behind you.  It is good the woman at the GRI was honest with you, that makes all the difference, you feel as though they are sympathetic and that really helps.
I had to laugh when I read about you and the river city stars (which ones were they, or can't you say?!  I am a big RC fan!).  I once went up to someone who used to be famous at the Edinburgh festival, she was in the ladies at the same time as me, and said 'I know who you are' (sort of to acknowledge that she was famous but let her know I wouldnt bother her!) then I walked away - I was quite drunk and she probably thought I was some mad stalker!!!
Linzi - we will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck!  
Sanjo and Shona - thanks for the hugs girls x x
Fiona - hope you are feeling a little better hon, we all have bad days but you are right, this site is great for support because you know there are others who understand.
Gilly - how is the leak?  It has not been a very nice weekend weather-wise so I hope you are not having to put up with the leak for too long hon.
Enjoy your Sunday night girls, 
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

hi  boo

just a quickie... not sure their characters names but it was the girl who is pregnant and not sure if it's billy's or her fake brother also she was with the guy who is supposed to be Italian and married to her sister.... they are defo a couple.... lots of snogging and touching... but they are not as tall as what they look on the telly (especially the guy) but i suppose that's what everyone says.  

I should be able to make it on the 2nd but as I haven't been to a meet before how will I know all you ladies.

Night ladies, away to bed to watch the new series of Lost...just finished dvd on season 5 of 24...and now Lost is starting... how happy am I.  

Love Ursx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Countess Shona,

Not sure either if we've spoken - my memory is shocking just now  

Would love a title but being a bit on the common side nothing too posh  

Take care,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning all

just one day and the terrible two are back together again   poor you's  

Gail how do you fancy Marchioness Gail?

well am off to work again girls will catch up on personals later, all of you behave yourself now remember this is the royal site    

love countess shona

 From Lady sanjo

 From me

bye for now xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]   GOOD LUCK TODAY LINZI   [/fly]

catch you all later
love countess shona


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.  My roof is still leaking which is a nightmare as the roofer needs a dry spell to fix it.  No chance there then.

I'm upset hearing what the GRI said and Lanarkshire.  I got a letter from them saying i would be Dec/Jan.  Guess they have let me down again  

Boo Boo i meet McAbe last weekend in Cumbernauld Theatre.  He asked if i had went to his show.  I was tipsy and said no i had went for a curry.   He was tiny!!

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks  

Urs - good point, we can maybe sort some kind of car share thing out if you fancy it?  Otherwise I think we will have to wear badges of some kind or the same colour of top or something!
Re RC, is the guy you mean the one who is married to Ruth and used to be in Footballers Wives?  Is it not wrong for them to be together seeing as they play BIL and SIL on screen?!!!
Sheena Young from Infertility Network UK is going to give me a call this week, I will let you know more after we have spoken but she would like to meet us all at some point - she meets with MSPs at times and she might be able to take our issues directly to them regarding waiting times etc.  I will know more after we have spoken so will update you all then.  I was going to ask her along to the meet on the 2nd, perhaps she could drop by once we have all been introduced and we can let her know our issues.  Hope this is ok with everyone.
Have a good day guys - Shona, thanks for the group hug - you are always giving us hugs, it is so sweet.
Here is another one for us all  
Love Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi BOOBOO,

I dont mind talking to Sheena Young  on the 2nd.  Anything that can be done to help is great.


----------



## linzi32

Thanks ladies for all the good wishes.

DH is typing this for me (hello from DH) as I am currently tucked up in bed. We got 22 eggs!! Needless to say doctor will not continue due to risk of OHSS but we have reached a compromise where on Thursday they will scan & take blood & if no risk of OHSS then they will put blastocysts back on Saturday. Otherwise freeze them. So lots of drinking water and bed rest.

Any positive vibes to keep OHSS at bay would be great. Catch up with you all later in the week

Bye
Linzi x


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=16pt]   Well done linzi 22 wow  [/fly]

best of luck for thursday hun hope they can do it for you               

love countess shona

P.s. hello to Mr Linzi too


----------



## jend (jenny)

how lucky r you linzi 22 eggs !
hi evryone else hope we r all ok i dont think ill make the2nd got my stepson ...



of to bed now been working 6am to 5pm  up early again for 5am .........  night girls


----------



## UrsJ

Boo

I think that's a great idea about the lady from Infertility Network... I would really like to give her a copy of my letter from MP stating that I would be seen before the end of the year... which after Fridays conversation is highly unlikely.  Do you think that is ok?  Regarding RC, you've got it....Ruths husband... I thought he was really tall and broad.... he looked like a weedy little teenager... it's amazing what telly can do... I know it says it can add inches to you but i didn't think that included height.  

Linzi, well done with your Egg Collection.  Make sure  DH wraps you in cotton wool and drink loads of water.  Good Luck for Thursday.            .  

Take care everyone and have a happy night!

Marquess Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hello my loyal subjects   hee hee
How are you all tonight?  It is wild out there! 
Urs, I think that's totally fine - bring the letter along, I'm sure Sheena will be interested in hearing our stories.
I am still not sure if she can make the 2nd since I havent spoken to her yet, if not we can always arrange another time but hopefully she will be able to make it.
Linzi - great news about your eggs petal, that is fab!
I am surfing just now trying to buy a present for my Christmas team lunch next month, I found a hilarious BJ (no I'm not telling you what that stands for, you should already know!) kit complete with apron, hairnet and plastic gloves so I am going to order it.  It will be worth it to see the look on their face!!!
Have a fab night everyone,
Love and kisses  
Boo x


----------



## monreith

Wowzer Linzi...what a bumper crop and blasts...fingers crossed for Saturday  

Gail...you can be a princess like me!

Hi everyone...looking forward to meeting you guys on the 2nd.
Cheers
Monreith


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning everyone

well against all odds is on tonight again is FET this week i cant wait i am intrigued with the thaw process is hard to imagine.

Lady sanjo the wee toerag is back today   hope she has been a good girl and remembered that she is supposed to be a lady while she was away  

well am off to work now see ya all later

Madam Linzi i hope your not getting any pain today hun    

take care all
so cold out there again
love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicas
Here's the daily hug for us all  
Lady Sanjo - hurry back, we all miss you - especially your big sis x
Love Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, well what a few days ive had, just fornd out my dad has cancer again, hes been in remission for 2years, i cant stop crying, but am trying to be strong for him and my mum, and DH is away offshore next week, am really going to miss him esp, with this news.

and the MIL had a go at me yesterday again about ivf, and then said to DH "why  coundnt you have married someone that can have kids" well i fliped and so did DH i ran out crying and even smashed her lamp oooooopppppps  

between my dad and the treatment not working and hubby going away, an at my wits end, just cant stop crying 

am sorry for moaning to all you lovely girls, 

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## SarahDec

Suzanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad.    and   for you.

And        to your MIL!  What a lovely lady.  

Stay strong, your DH will be back  before you know it.



Sarah x


----------



## Boo Boo

Susanne, I am so sorry to hear about your dad  
Monreith also asked me to send you a hug  

What a cruel thing for your MIL to say, that is unforgivable   
How dare she say that to you, after everything you have been through.  Good on you for knocking over her lamp, even if it was an accident!

Just make the most of the time with dh while he is still at home petal  

Take care hon

Boo x


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]HI LADIES AM BACK!!!![/fly]

Hi to all my lovely chicks- Ive missed you all so much. 

Countess Shona How have you been hunny? What have you been up to?  are you still working those crazy hours? Thank you so much for posting for me! What would I do without you.
I feel like Ive been away for ages and missed loads especially my big sis- have you been good without me? cos if you have it will look like am the bad influence  We had a great time- mite no have been much of a lady tho, never mind everyone needs to let their hair down once in a while.  

Susanne I'm so so sorry to hear about your dad, I'm sure that its very hard for you at the moment but we are all here hoping and praying for your dad. I'm sure that he will be strong and be OK again. My mums sister has cancer in her colon, lungs & liver so and I can understand just how hard it can be to be strong. Sending you a great big  and remember if you feel like a cry then just do it: we are only human hunny.xxx Oh and this is for your MIL   

Linxi well done the the EC, hope that you are feeling OK. Good luck for Thursday.

Boo I'm not sure that I can make it on the 2nd- my nephew has his Xmas party and I'm babysitting that afternoon- will try to get DH to do it tho. Hope the you are OK and that everyone has been behaving whilst I was away. Did anyone go to the tower?? 

I had a lovely time in London with my DH, we went to Harrods, Covent Gardens and my DH and my cousin went to the Arsenal match on Saturday- all the way to London for a match-MEN!! 
I brought you all cookies back from harrods hope that you all enjoy them with your lunch. Must dash patients are coming in again, will leave the cookies help yourselves  

Love to everyone Ive missed yet again- sorry

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Karen-C

Hiya girlies

God, I can't keep up with you lot!!!!

Where are you meeting up and is it ok to come along to say hello?
WEll, all dependent on DH shifts of course, but it would be nice to meet you all, tho I do know Gail M already!!!

Take care girlies

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=16pt]   Welcome home lady sanjo   [/fly]

good to have you back little sis  glad you had a fab time  didnt expect you to be a lady cant ask for miracles now 

Baroness Susanne  sorry to hear about your dad hun, i know how you feel i just went through the same thing with my mum this year, is devestating after thinking the cancer has gone  if you need to talk we are here for you. As far as your MIL goes hun she just isnt worth worrying about  you are a better woman than she will ever be.

Queen Booboo thanks for the hug

Karen hi there hope manage to the meet

hiya sarah how are you doing

Hello to all the other glasgow girls you are all well

I had a crap day today my sister phoned to tell me that my nephews wife is pg again   they cant even look after the one they have, i burst out  dont know why that isnt like me.

anyway take care all
love countess shona


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi there girls

Just thought I would pop on and say hello. Sorry I haven't posted for a while.

Linzi well done with you EC that was some crop I hope everything else will go well for you.

Susanne I am really sorry to hear about your Dad I can't imagine how bad that must feel and as for your MIL I just can't believe that she actually says these things to you its just so heartless.

Sanjo I am glad to hear that you and DH had a good weekend.

Boo Boo I should be able to make the meet up on the 2nd if thats OK. My DH has nicely agreed to drop me off and pick me up again when we are finished so all going well I should see you all there. I have the same problem as Gilly though as I have never met any of you before. Thanks for arranging everything so well.

Jen you must be exhausted working such long hours what kind of job do you do? Its a pity we wont get to see you on the 2nd.

Hope all the other Glasgow girls are well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Just a quickie...
Ruth (do you have a title hon?), good to see you posting again, hope you are ok.
I think you are right, we do need a way to identify each other - has anyone got any ideas, short of issuing Interpol style mugshots and descriptions?!
Lady Sanjo - lovely to have you back with us, glad you had a great time - thanks for the biccies  
No one went to the tower although that Countess Shona came awfully close, but I knew she would be lonely up there without you so I let her off this one time...
Countess - love the dancing elephants! I love elephants, so much so that our wedding cake was elephant themed and we had elephant favours too, I dont know why I like them so much.  Them and pigs, aw they are so cute  
Sanjo and Jen - I am really sorry you might not make it on the 2nd - it won't be the same without you girls...however I live in hope so I wont book the table till I have definite numbers...
Karen - the meet is at Frankie and Benny's at the Fort in Glasgow at 1pm.  Of the people who are definitely coming, you know Gail and I know Monreith and Fionag and Gail too so if we know the 5 of us are going to be there, we could congregate together and look out for everyone else?

Hope you all have a good night, enjoy the programme at 9pm....
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi a quick on from me too: got loads of washing to do  .

Countess Shona am really sorry you have had a cr*p day, dont feel bad about that way that you reacted to the news, its not easy when everyone seems to be pregnant when we cant.  Its always easier to act happy when the pregnancy isnt close to home: I can deal with it if its not someone that really affects my life but when it is I just crumble and fall apart, the strange thing is tho, its the preg tummy and the announement I feel upset about and not the baby  .  Please dont beat yourself up hunny we all feel like this at one time or another.   You know where Iam if you need me 
Remember 2007 is the year, it will happen to you & you will be the best mummy in the world.xx

Thank you to all the girls for welcome backs xxxxxxx

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxxx

Oh heres my daily hug  

Countess Shona this is for you hunny


----------



## Boo Boo

Shona, hon I forgot to reply to you - sorry petal.
Hope you are feeling better now, it is not easy when you head of other folk's pregnancies.
Sanjo is right - 2007 will be the best year for you, and for all of us too.
Thinking of you 
big hugs
Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo and queen boo boo am fine just a bit P... off if i am honest

lady sanjo you will have to do washing hun cant have you running about with dirty clothes now  

remember that program is on at nine tonight
love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Got in on now Countess Shonaxx

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

me too

want to see the thaw


----------



## sanjo

Well did you watch it?  OMG how sad for that couple with the wee girl dying     sitting here in tears.  Why do we watch them?

Not sure what I feel about the girl Natalie with the frozen embryos with ex partner: I really feel for her cos we know whats its like to really want to be a mummy but I feel that the guy has a right too?   I think he didnt think seriously regarding the pros and cons of Frozen Embryos. I think that you need to be in that situation before knowing exactly what to think about it.  Do I make sense?  Having said that if it were me I'd be fighting tooth and nail to get my embryos   

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

Think that you would obviously feel more passionate about i if i were you?  Do I make sense?  What do you mean hun dont follow?

that was so sad with wee maddie brings back memories for us  

i think the guy could have let that girl have the embies i see his point in a way but he must have loved her once to go ahead so why be so cruel now and it is her only chance of her own baby so sad

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Countess I have modified my post, when i read it back it didnt make an ounce of sense?? 
My latop has a wee mind of its own and missess out letters.


Frw said:


> i think the guy could have let that girl have the embies i see his point in a way but he must have loved her once to go ahead so why be so cruel now and it is her only chance of her own baby so sad


I do agree with that hunny

Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo    me thinks you make sense now hun 

i agree would know better if in that situation hopefully never will be though  

Am so glad your back hun have missed our wee chats so much even when i get confused  

am gonna say goodnight hun all these days working are catching up on me not used to it   if you can call it work anyway

take care hun talk tomorrow

love countess shona

P.s. queen booboo why was i nearly sent to the tower? me thought i was a good girl this weekend   oh well at least i got a left in the kingdom


----------



## sanjo

Sorry I wasnt clear when I read it back i thought [fly][size=16pt]WHAT ??[/fly]
Nite Nite.

Misesd our chats too, you know it wouldnt be the same without my shorthand   

Love Lady Sanjo (your wee sis)xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hey what do you mean by what? i hope your not on about me working  you might be my little sis but i will still  you for cheek young lady    
love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

No, I meant my post re FET  

You need re charge your batteries: go to bed. 

Love lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo i believe ya   forgive me for misjudging you my little sweet sister

will catch ya tomorrow hun sleep tight and dont let the bed bugs bite

love countess shona (your big sis) X X X X X X X X X X


----------



## Shreks wife

Good morning everyone

Ruth i forgot to say welcome back hun glad to see you can maybe make the meet, Queen booboo has went to loads of trouble to organise it the wee soul

Lady sanjo hope you had a good sleep sweety   will catch ya later

hello to all the glasgow girls this morning hope you are all well.

 to everyone

bye for now
love countess shona


----------



## spooq

Hi girls, its me again. I seem to be going around in circles at the moment. After DH and I talked about things we decided that fertility treatment wasn't for us (or so I thought) and began tentatively enquiring about adoption. Now I'm worried that I won't be able to get over never having a biological child and am so concerned because then that means I'm not 100% committed to adoption. I brought this up with DH lastnight and said "what if I was to change my mind at some point?" It ended up in a full scale screaming contest  DH has said that he's really not keen on treatment at all, for various reasons. I've said that I'm not sure that I can let go of that glimmer of hope. However, I really do want to do adoption as I think that its a wonderful thing to do and know that I'd love the children with all my heart. But I know how I feel about family and friends getting pregnant - I feel a really strong aversion towards them  I always wanted to have kids in my twenties but life just doesn't work out that way. I know I'm still young and shouldn't let that worry me (amongst many other things that are bothering me) and maybe going through years of waiting and treatment could be something I'd cope with but just not sure I'd deal with the disappointment if it wasn't successful. I know that most people will say that I need time to sort things out and figure out what the best step is but I don't know that I'll ever really know. So confused just now its unbelieveable. After this ramble, what I'm really asking is how did you make the decision to try ICSI?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Suzipooh, you are not going mad.  It is only natural you are apprehensive about such an emotionally and physically demanding treatment.  I know I am apprehensive about it too but there is no other way we would be able to have our own biological child.  Even if in years to come, we never have our own baby, at least we will know that we have tried everything we could.  We have also considered adoption (even before we knew we needed ICSI) but we want to try and have our own biological child.  If we went ahead with adoption without having ICSI, we would always wonder if we would have been able to have our own biological child.  I dont want to wonder about that for years to come, I want to know for sure if we can or can’t have our own baby before embarking down that route.

I agree with you, I think adoption is an amazing thing to do but it is a massive step and I think you need to be 100% sure and in total agreement with each other that you both want it.

I don’t think adoption is the easy way out, the whole process sounds as though it is incredibly stressful to say the least.  Adoption IS a wonderful thing to do but maybe you and dh should do lots more talking to make sure you both feel the same way.  Tell him why you feel you want to give treatment a try.

Try not to worry about treatment not working – I worry about this too and wonder if I will be able to handle it – but like everything else in life, there is no point in worrying about something which may not happen, you will just stress yourself out.  And you know what, see if it does fail, you will just deal with it because you have no choice but to deal with it....
Hope this helps petal
Love Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

If anyone would like me to edit this post, just let me know.  I got a bit carried away!  

Suzipooh,

You ask how we made our decision to try ICSI.  Well, to be honest, we never actually sat down and thought 'Is this right of us?  What other options do we have?'.  When we were told about Dh's low count, it was a blow to us, although not unexpected.  The consultant with us told us the results and that it would mean we had a very slim chance of concieving naturally.  He recommened that we try ICSI (he had to explain what it meant, as we'd never heard of it) and that he was referring us to GRI.  And that was that.  As far as we were concerned, it was the next step for us if we wanted to have a baby.  I don't think either of us had any clue the emotional rollercoater that it would involve, but if we had, I don't think it would have changed our minds.  To be honest, the worst bit was the waiting, we found the actual tretment OK.  It was great to be 'doing' something.  We did get our BFP though, so maybe that's rose-tinted it a bit for me.

The only thing that worried us was if there was a chance that any child concieved would be at a higher risk of a genetic disorder or handicap, but we researched this thoroughly and found that the risks were very minimal.  I can't decided if we were being selfish to think about this, or if we were doing it for the benefit of the child...  I would have carried on with the treatment and taken the risk, but DH would have wanted to have researched more.

As I said above, we didn't even think or talk about other options such as donors or adoption.  Having a child together, just the two of us, is the most important thing in the world to us.  When DH first realised that our problems could be his 'fault', he spoke of leaving me, as he didn't want me to be childless.  That night was the worst of my life.  I'm   thinking of it.  Thankfully I got him through that.  I think I could have managed to carry on without children, but not without him beside me.

Personally, having a child, from the very moment of conception, is so important to me.  I love the idea of adoption, and I think it's wonderful how many families and children have happy lives because of it.  But I don't think I could have managed it.  Obviously we all want a baby, that's what we're here for! But I needed the pregancy too.  In some ways that's as important to me as having a child of our own.  I could coo for hours over a baby, but I'd have to turn away when I saw a pregnant lady.  Do you feel like this?  If you do, I think you need to talk again to your DH and try to explain this to him.  Having a baby is so much more than having a baby!  Being pregnant is a wonderful journey, I can't believe how fabulous it is.  Sanjo's right, it's about the announcement and the bump. And the maternity clothes and not eating certain foods and fighting for a seat on the train and being sick 10 times in one day!  I won't miss any of it for the world.

We are all different, however, and what was right of me and my DH may be very wrong for another couple.  Don't worry about fighting and getting upset, I lost count of the number of tears we shed together over the months.  As long as you both know and understand how each other feel, you can then move on from there.

Good luck Suzi.  It's so unfair that any of us have to got through this.  I hope you manage to decide what's right for you.  

Sending you lots of love,

Sarah x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, thank you all for your support, am looking forword to meeting you all, 
suzi, my DH felt the same way about icsi, he said it was like playing with mother nature, but when i explained that if we had a baby our self with out the help and if there was anything wrong we wouldnt love it any the less, 
its a big step to take, i felt as if i was finaly addmitting that i needed help,and then when DH got told we needed icsi due to sperm mobility that was a shock for him, but we got through it and i has brought us closere than we have ever been.
hope it helps suzi,

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Am i correct that we are meeting at the Fort on the 2nd?  What time and what are we planning to do.  Im getting excited now 




Gilly


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi hon
Yep, the Fort on the 2nd Dec at 1pm.
Shall we do lunch?

Love Boo x


----------



## spooq

Thanks for your replies girls; they've really helped. After lastnight, scared that it would be a sign of things to come if we went through ICSI - though I don't doubt we'd find it similarly stressful going through adoption - but I believe that the actual pain of loss and grief is different and perhaps acutely worse.  But like some of you have mentioned, I'm scared that I might always wonder if we could have had success with ICSI had we just given it a shot. Will talk to DH about it tonight again  

Enjoy your meet-up!  Wishing everyone good luck with whatever stage you're at just now


----------



## SarahDec

Good luck again Suzi.  

Wish I could come along on the 2nd ladies, but I'm working.  I have a feeling it could be a fun afternoon!


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls


suzi if it helps hun me and dh went to see docs and found out dh sperm count was really low they said we wouldnt have a hope of conceiving naturally, that icsi was our only option for having our own baby.  We didnt really discuss it either if i am honest as we both really wanted kids we knew it was our only option.  Dont get me wrong me and dh have some serious arguements going through tx but that is only us releasing our emotions it is stressful but the thought of a baby at the end is enough for us to continue with our tx in the future.  We have discussed what will happen if it doesnt work by the end of our cycles we have and have decided if it hasnt worked by then we are just going to get on with our lives.  We are happy as we are anyway a baby is just the icing on the cake in the relationship, it isnt going to change the way we feel about one another if it doesnt work, although am praying it works we will just have to cope if it doesnt.

that is just our way hun you and your dh have to make up your own minds on it.

hope everything works out for you's hun
love shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Suzi, I cant really help with the ICSI decision as myself and DH are having IVF, (hope iam not being to thick? cos not really sure what ICSI is sorry  ), but like the girls that have already posted- me & Dh didnt discuss it as such, it was just the next thing to try to becoming parents.  I had also thought about adopting, but all the time I keep coming back to the being "pregnant" thing and in the end I didnt think that by adopting I would feel any better regading pregnant friends and family and new I would still feel inadequate by not being able to have my OWN biological child with my husband.  Hope that we have given you some help in your journey.xxxxx

Hi to Countess Shona- hope that you fell better today hunny!   I must have the most fertile friend and family: my work collegue has gone into labour this afternoon   .  Waiting for "that call". 

Hi to all the lassies.  Sorry Im quick again tonight- going to my Aunties for dinner.  Countess be good.  

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxxxx    

ps) think that we need this


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo

you eating out again   without your big sis  

hope you have a good time hun catch you later

bye for now 
countess shona

am off to church in a wee while bible study again so guess that is as good as you get


----------



## monreith

Hi ladies...

Suzi...like a lot of us me and DH just went for ICSI because they said it was our only option. We both felt that we had to try and have a biological child rather than regret it later and time is marching on for me. However, the stats do show that tx won't work for everyone and that is a reality we may have to face. Fortunately, it is not the only way to have a family and I am so glad that there are other avenues for those unable to carry their own child. After 2 unsuccessful and distressing treatments we really have to think seriously about putting our relationship through a third. I think adoption is a difficult decision to make but one we are prepared for if that is what we decide. Ultimately we want to be parents and the experience of being pregnant is a luxury we may have to forgo. I wish we could all have our own kids   but I also think adoption can be rewarding in so many different ways. It is a tough decision and no wonder you and dh argue...I argue loads with my dh especially when someone else announces they are pregnant and I am still treading water  . Deep down I think it  makes your relationship stronger though... I love my dh to pieces...most of the time. . 

How is everyone else...what is the tally at for the 2nd now? Is it lunch at Frankies?


Queen Boo - are you keeping track of your kingdom..there are so many of us.

Take care

Monreith xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls, how are we all tonight?  It's nearly Friday!!  
Suzi, I also have to add...ICSI is our only option too and to be honest, despite feeling devastated at the news that it was the only way, we did not think twice about doing it.  Even if it never works, at least we will have given it our best shot.  I dont think adoption is an easy choice and if you have doubts at this stage, you need to talk to your dh about how you are feeling and get it all out in the open.  It can only help you both in the end...let us know what you decide.. 
I know I want to be pregnant one day but as Monreith says, that is a luxury we may have to forego.  I know I find it difficult to be around pregnant women so if you feel like that too, you are not the only one petal and maybe that is a sign that you want to at least have a chance at being pregnant before you consider the other routes to parenthood.  We are lucky that there are other ways you can have a family, I guess time will tell....
Monreith - at the moment, the definites are me, you, Gail, Karen, Urs, Ruth, Susanne and Gilly.
Do I have that right?  If anyone else is interested, can you please let me know.
Susanne - hope you are ok hon  
Linzi - good luck for your scan tomorrow petal  
Sanjo - ICSI is intra-cytoplasmic sperm injection! Yes it does sound a bit sci fi, but basically instead of leaving the eggs and sperm in the same dish to fertilize naturally, they inject the sperm into the egg to improve the chances of fertilization.  It is only used for male factor infertility - low sperm count or poor quality etc.
Here's a hug to comfort you in the midst of your annoying fertile friends!  
Shona - hope you're doing ok hon  
Jen - how are you sweetie, hope you are getting enough sleep  
Hope everyone else is well, I think I am coming down with a wee cold so I'm off now to make some tea and curl up in front of the fire  
Have a lovely night girls,
Boo x


----------



## LiziBee

Here is a new thread for you -it is specifically for anyone going through treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary IUI, IVF or ICSI (or anything else!).

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
(Contessa of Sherwood) Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=74961.0


----------



## Boo Boo

Thanks Contessa
Can't believe we are on part 3 already!
Here's our daily hug girls  
Love Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi everyone,

another wet one today.  At least its nearly the weekend.   I was thinking about next Sat, we will def need to make sure we recognise each other.  I can imagine me walking up and asking someone if they are Boo Boo 

Cheers,

Gillian


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well this morning.

I am looking forward to meeting some of you on the 2nd but like Gillian probably slightly concerned about knowing who you are all on the day. How about we all send a photo of ourselves perhaps through a PM.  I am no expert on this but I think DH could do it for me.

I have a day to myself to day so am just relaxing this morning and having my hair done this afternoon. 

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

What about us all sending a text when we arrive?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
I have good news - Sheena and possibly her colleague Susan are going to pop along on the 2nd for our meet up.  She is going to update us all on the happenings with the Scottish Executive and clinics etc.
Gilly/Ruth - we will be booking a table so if I book it under an assumed name (and tell you all what it is of course), then when you come in, the waiter/waitress will just direct you to the table.  How does that sound?
We did that for our first meet up at Pizza Hut at Hamilton and while it was a bit strange since the table was near the door and the staff were probably wondering 'surely they can spot their friends from here?!', it worked out ok.
Ruth, enjoy your afternoon of pampering - bliss!

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Gilly, just saw your post.
Good idea to exchange mobile numbers - we can pm each other the details nearer the time, what do you say?

Love Boo x


----------



## spooq

Hey everyone!

DH and I "chatted" about it again lastnight. What I actually mean is that we screamed, cried and threatened to leave each other   but have come to an agreement about what to do just now, thankfully.  Going to go on clomid for the next few months and go ahead with the referral to GRI.  We will wait for our first consultation - am I right in saying that that should take place within 6 months? - and then make up our minds.  DH also suggested looking into using donor sperm.  One good thing to come out of this is that we both know that no matter what, we will be adopting at some point..so I'm really excited about that.

Also, got a promotion today


----------



## SarahDec

Suzi, well done with your 'chat'.  At least it helped you to clear some things up, although maybe an unusual way to do it!  Hope you're OK.  Well done with your promotion too!  

All this talk about the meet up next week is making me want to come even more!  Stupid work.

Sarah x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all  mustbe in the air my work mate has gone in labour to !!!!  lucky get ...

hope everyones ok i have been workin like mad havent posted for a few days  so nacked !!!!

you no im thinkin of you all ... not long to the review appnt the  8th wonder what they will say 

                                jennifer


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

suzi glad you got to sort out your issues with dh hun and congratulations on the promotion  


hi to all the glasgow girls hope you are all ok to

lady sanjo hope you enjoyed your meal last night hun

love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all well.  I am just in from a rotten day at work so I'm going to have a glass of wine and chill in front of the tv on this horrible stormy night  
Suzi - glad you got things sorted hon, there are so many things to think about but you just need to keep talking  
Your appointment will happen within 6 months, we were referred in March and got our appointment in September.
Countess Shona - hope you are well hon, you and your Lady have been quiet little birdies lately, hope you are both ok
Jen - hi hon  
Hope they can give you some help on the 8th re why it happened and what they think about it all.
You get some rest now and have an early night!
Have a good night girls
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## linzi32

[size=10pt][fly][size=30pt]Hi Ladies Huge thanks 
for the support & Good wishes[/fly]


Goodness it has been a long week without posting on here. Was finally allowed up and about by DH today!! Quick update on us: Had a scan & blood tests with Dr Lyall today(she was lovely ) and we heard this afternoon that we are on for Saturday for ET.   Just need to keep our fingers crossed that we have some embies left on saturday to transfer!! Of the 22 they collected only 11 fertilised - so clearly quantity is not everything  So glad we challenged their decision as to cancelling the ET - So want to say this to Dr Yates - " No OHSS - told you so!!!!!!!!!"  Someone on here once said they felt that GRI treated you as a number and not a person. After this week I understand there point and I would just say to anyone else in a similiar circumstance - stand your ground and speak to the consultant if need be. All your good luck and  have really helped and if we could just have a little more (so greedy of us I know - sorry ) for ET on saturday we would really appreciate it.

Anyway enough about us. How are you all doing?

Suzi - Congratulations on the promotion and good luck with the clomid.  Many years ago we successfully used clomid to have our DD and I have PCOS so you never know it might work for you and DH. As for any other treatments I have to say my DH was not desperately keen to go for IUI or IVF( the cost etc & time & the fact we already have a DD were all factors), we also had many arguments and it took a lot of persuasion but now we have got to this stage he has even started to think of some names for our embies!!  

Jend - Good luck for the 8th and I hope you get some good news at the review  

Sarah - Hope you and the twins are doing well. I have twin nieces & nephews and they are great fun! 

Boo - Good luck for January and hope you are feeling ok. 

Gillian - Hope you are ok

Ruth - Hope you had a relaxing day

Suzanne - Hope you are ok hun. So Sorry to hear about your dad and you MIL should get her act in gear. Would she say the same to you if it was her son who had a problem. Whatever happen to a marriage being "for better or worse - in sickness & in health"!!! 

Monreith - How are you?

Lady Sanjo - All these fertile people will rub off on you and it will be you soon.The 24th Nov is not long now. What will they do then. Good luck!  

Karen - hope you are well

Marquiss Urs - Hope you are ok hun.

To anyone I have missed - sorry and hope you are well.

To everyone here is a  
Bye for now

Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone

My goodness its horrible outside!

Countess Shona Hi hunny hope that you weren't too busy today.  I had a lovely time at my Aunties we go there for T every Wednesday, and have done for years - strange your never there being my sister an all.   Maybe am the favorite  
She had a stillborn baby boy about 20 years ago and thinks of me as the child she never had  .  All the family think we are alike: tiny wee people. 

Suzi glad you and DH had a chat and that you both have come to a decision.  Congratulations on the promotion.

Linzy good to hear from you - good also that 11 fertilised.  Wishing you lots of luck for Saturday.

Well I have my blood test tomorrow for FET at 8.20am - OMG I will have to be up so early.  
Boo mentioned that me and the good ole Countess have been quiet - sorry we haven't been serving the kingdom to the best of our abilities.   I haven't really been feeling that good I have been feeling a wee bit sorry for myself with all the fertile folks around me     The girl in work had a wee boy today and think I have just had enough now of it never being ME. 

Sorry that wasn't like me at all but just needed to get it out instead of saying "I'm fine"

Love to all Glasgow Girlsxxxxxxxxxxxx  

Lots of Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

evening

linzi glad everything is ok for saturday hun      

jend hope you get some answers at review hun

Lady sanjo   dont have to be full of fun all the time hun doesnt always work does it ?  I am the black sheep hun never get invited to tea   maybe not as good a girl as you   can always try to be though  

Queen booboo how are you hun you are so good at organising things

love countess shona

Am off for an early night tonight am shattered


----------



## linzi32

Lady Sanjo   your time is coming.   What happens after tomorrow in terms of the FET. When do they hope to  put them in.
love

Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=16pt]  Good luck tomorrow lady sanjo  [/fly]

your big sis will be thinking of you hun

wont be long now

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Thanks Countess Shona   

Linzi - Thanks, I have bloods AM tomorrow and phone tomorrow afternoon and I will find out then i think when they go back in.  Thats if they survive the thaw.  Fingers crossed. xx

Love Lady Sanjo xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Laydee Sanjo - will be thinking of you tomorrow hon, let us know how you get on      
Sorry to hear you have not been feeling very good lately, you are among friends so just let it all out, that is what we are here for petal  
You just feel as though it will never happen to you but we are all rooting for you and sending you lots of      
Linzi - great news, here is some more good luck for Saturday        
Countess Shona - have a good sleep petal  
Hi to everyone else, hope you are wrapped up at home on this horrible night

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone

Ive had my bloods this morning and to call back at 2pm this afternoon.  The nurse said that I may have to go again on Sunday & Monday for more bloods,  the only prob I have is that I'm babysitting all weekend for my two wee cousins and we haven't told anyone that we are doing the treatment this time.  How do I get around that as I donut drive and need my DH to take me?  They are 4 & 9 so will know that we at a hospital even if they wait in the car with DH.  
I think that I'm just getting my knickers in a twist!  When I left the ACU this morning I burst into tears and cried the whole way home  .  Why does this happen (IF) I donut want to have to go there to try to get pregnant, I want to be like everyone else!!  I think thats why I'm not telling anyone so that we can surprise people if it works like other people do.

Sorry I'm moaning again, better go thats a patient in  

Love Lady Sanjoxx

PS) daily hug from me


----------



## jend (jenny)

sanjo keep your chin up hun ino its hard but hang in there  sending you a great big hug hope it helps xx



i got peed of the day my mate had the baby today a girl 7lb she gorgus calling her maddison isabella  she sent me a pic on my mobil going to see her sat am pleased for her but peed of case that should be me .....


hope your all ok boo how u doing chick and to everyone else am of up your way now to pick brad up dh is still at work so its up to good old step-mum  to go going to airdrie  the bronx !!!  and the waethers so crap ...aahh


love to you all an have a fantastic weekend i will off all weekend  love dutchess jenxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Sanjo hon - you're a wee soul  
Could you not tell your wee cousins that you have to go in and visit a friend who is in hospital?
It would be great to be able to surprise people with your pregnancy, we can only really dream of that happening though. I know hon, it's not fair.  But at least we have this chance and if ICSI/IVF wasn't around, we would have no chance.  Thank god for technology and medical advances!!!!  I feel that way about ICSI, it wasnt even around till about 10 years ago so I am just soooo grateful we have got the opportunity.
You are at such an exciting time petal, you have to keep your eye on the prize and you will get through this.
Jen - sorry you are p'd off   can totally empathise.  Hope it goes well tomorrow and hope your drive up to Airdrie tonight is not too bad.  Do you think you will make the meet up on the 2nd?  It would be so great to finally meet you.  Have a great weekend petal.
Shona & Sanjo, the terrible two, same goes for you - do you think you will make it on the 2nd?
Well I got home tonight after a rubbish week (train cancellations, delays, hassle at work etc - the usual!) only to find dh had gutted the house from top to bottom and it was spotless!  He knows I always have my mad Friday night clean up if we're not going out and thought he would surprise me - it made my night!
I might just have to thank him properly later, know what I mean Jean  
Have a great night girls, I'm off to have a gin and orange in the **** and spannest living room in Hamilton!
Love and hugs,
Boo x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi 

Hope everyone is having a good night.

Boo Boo hope you are well. Booking a table under an assumed name sounds like a good idea for the 2nd. You seem to be doing a great job of organising everything.

Suzi I am glad you managed to get things sorted out with DH. My self and DH have had a few discussions of that sort in the past. I think when you enter the world of IF their is just so much to think about that disagreements are bound to arise from time to time but you will become stronger for it. Congratulations on your promotion also.

Lady Sanjo I hope you will feel better soon. Best of luck with your FET I will be thinking of you.

Linzi congratulations on getting 11 fertilized eggs hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.

Jend sorry you are feeling down today. Not long to go now before our review appointments.

Countess Shona hope you have a good sleep tonight.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you all have a good weekend.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

just a quickie tonight am shattered hope you are all ok

love to all

lady sanjo have pm'd you hunni  

love countess shona


----------



## monreith

Hey all...

Friday night...hurrah

Not much to say, just wanted to wish Lady Sanjo and Linzi good luck and give us all a Friday night cuddle.  ..although by the sound of things Queen Boo wants to do more than hug tonight!!! 

Love
monreith x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

Hope yr all having a good night.  I baked my first cake which turned out.  Usually ends in the bin.  Was a kids mix though  still made the icing wrong 

A bit upset as i went to my mums and my brothers were there with all there kids.  They have made really bad mistakes in life with women and still churned out kids.  Really hit home that i was the only girl in the family and the only one who had not had children.  My mum and dad are great but they cant help telling me everything about the kids everytime i see them.  Its their only topic along with it will be you next!  Nothing like putting pressure on me.  Unusually for me i feel really down and wish they would accept i may never and probably never have children of my own.  I do love them and the kids but its so hard everytime to visit and hear it.  Sorry for being so down tonight.  Almost cried when i seen a youngster so excited visiting Santa in Cumbernauld of all places 


Someone cheer me up please


----------



## Boo Boo

Gilly
I have pm'd you hon
Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Gilly   think you need all the support you can get just now hunni.  hey well done on the cake, practice makes perfect you will be an expert on them dont you worry, cakes are one of the hardest things to make they can flop so easily.  Try keep your chin up hun you will get there this tx puts so much strain on a person it is hard to cope sometimes but we do get there in the end.   

Lady sanjo how are you today hun?  i know you are babysitting so might not get on but i wanted to let you know we are here for you i really hope you go tomorrow hunni.  i hate the thought of you feeling so down   we will need to do something to cheer everyone up i know you arent up for it just now but i will see what i can do.  remember sweety we are here for you.      wish i could give you the hug in person hun

hello to everyone else Duchess jend you need a hug to hun by the sounds of it  


Well girls i got cut off the internet the other night while trying to post, DH was sorting the new keyboard.  I was shouting at the pc as it kept saying couldnt connect to the internet we tried everything, as you can imagine dh was getting shouted at too as he had been last to work on the thing   , well about an hour later we are sitting totally stumped and ready for flinging the pc out window when dh says "shona isnt that thing meant to be lit up" i said what thing and looked it turned out modem wasnt lit up, after further investigation it turned out dh had pulled one of the cables which happened to be the plug for the modem   could have throttled him, can see the funny side now but how stupid can we get   

well girls gonna go do spring clean putting   deco's up this weekend as i am working on the first when i usuall do it, maybe a bit early but want to see them up   will catch you all later take care all and here is a special hug for all my glasgow girl friends    

love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Gilly - hope you are doing ok today hon?
Linzi - hope you get on ok today, you are in my thoughts  
Hi to everyone else, sorry it's a quick post.  I am going to have a massive declutter today and get rid of some old junk..the charity shop beckons....
Countess Shona - good luck with your decorations, it is so early, you put me to shame...we dont usually put ours up till about the 15th.
 to your dh for being a numpty!!! lol

SpookedOut, Dobbie, Erin, Yvonne, Tracy - hope you are all doing ok girls  
Here is a hug for everyone  

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls , i cant wait till next sat,   
hope you all have been keeping well, this is just a short note, am going over to my mums aunt to gut her house out then help with the decorating.
and not long know till am back at work the 14 th december 

love susanne xxxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi girls

Not had a great couple of days so just a quick post to update you. Went for ET today but they could not get the catheter to go through my cervix. They could only freeze 2 of the blastocysts so now we need to wait 2 months then go for FET with sedation so that they can force it through. Hoping of course that the 2 blasto's make it through the freeze & thaw.

Feeling a bit down and a bit ****** off as the consultant wondered how the previous clinic had managed to successfully(so they said) got the catheter through 6 times for our IUI's!!

Hope you all well
Lady Sanjo how is your FET coming along
Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Im feeling much happier today.  Spent a fortune on myself in Glasgow.  New outfit and new haircut.  Love the new colour but not sure the cut is for me.  Guess DP will let me know when he is back from rugby (watching not playing )

Hi Linzi im so sorry to hear your news.  Keep your chin up.   Weird though they managed it during IUI.

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya girls just a quicky sorry

Linzi   which doctor was it hun? i got a man think it was yates a tall man when i did fet and he had probs getting cathetar in me which never had with first icsi.  I was in agony with him i didnt like him at all.  will pray your wee embies thrive hun when they thaw best of luck hun.

Gilly glad your feeling wee bit better today

hello to everyone else

sis hope your ok thinking of you hunni good luck tomorrow if you get

love countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi boo hope ok cant wait to see you all but have to see if DH working as we only have one mean machine lol susanne1 will tell you what am like we saw each other at the royal ...

if not this time then defo next its a shame its not this week as im up there every 2week getting bradley shame it wasnt in 2week time neva mind didnt give it a thought !!!!!

well ill go and clean my house as its a dive wid brad being here then off to the horses for an hour then dinner then back up the road to take him home ..
my drive was bad Fri bad rain but i made it safe and sound all brad kept saying was overtake that car am sick o seeing it !!!! hes only 6 !

well enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies and hope to see you all soon ......   
boo still tell me where your meeting Hun just incase !!! THE DUTCHESS O GRETNA XXX


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Iam feeling better today- i didnt have to go to the GRI today- am up at 8.20am tomorow.  Thank you for all your kind post you really are a special ladies

Oh Linzi am so sorry hunny- what a shame you must be disappointed.  Im thinking of you.  Its Dr Yates that i see, who did you see?(hope you dont min me asking)

Gilly your a wee soul- we are always here for you petal. Think that you need a great big hug from a fellow Galsgow Girl.   Glad you are feeling better now tho.xxxx 
What did your man think about your new hair do??

Hi Boo I cant make the 2nd at the moment sorry- but if things change I will let  you know, thank you very muh for arranging a meet tho.xxx

Dutchess safe journey back with Bradley tonight hun.  Drive safely.xx

Countess Shona  I missed you this weekend hunny.    OMG you are early with the deccies how organised is that? Mine dont go up till 12th Dec cos I get feed up hoovering around the tree.  I do love Christmas especially the   
I need to re-decorate my bedroom, kitchen and livingroom before I think about the tree.  My Dh will have to move his  .  Shona lets be bad tonight!! 

Hi to all other Glasgow girlies

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

hope everyone is having a good weekend?

nothing much to report tonight my decorations are up and look good so am happy the budgie keeps churping loudly to set off my santa then chirps away to it he is mental, fits into this house well (i'll say it before you lot do  

Lady sanjo hello sis welcome back  what do you mean lets be bad i am a good girl when you are away so that just goes to prove who the bad influence is  

Linzi hope your ok today hun  

 to all the glasgow girls

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]   IM NOT THE NAUGHTY ONE  [/fly]

it didnt even cross my mind


Frw said:


> evening all
> 
> the budgie keeps churping loudly to set off my santa then chirps away to it he is mental, fits into this house well (i'll say it before you lot do
> 
> ]


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> [fly][size=25pt]   IM NOT THE NAUGHTY ONE  [/fly]




[fly][size=16pt]   oh yes you are   [/fly]


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]  OH NO AM NOT [/fly]

Its just like the Glasgow Girls own pantomine


----------



## sanjo

I want to be a charter VIP   
I you really love me and are my big sister you will make me one!  and if not its the big bad, dark and smelly tower for you!   Cos I want those smillies you've got.

Love Lady Sanjo (charter VIP-in-waiting)


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=16pt]  oh yes you are   [/fly]

hey we are better than pantomime

so do you think they will be vampires for much longer?

i think you will go in on wed maybe thursday at the latest

hey you know how much it costs for that title young lady


----------



## sanjo

I was hoping that FET would be Friday cos we are so short staffed and I will be ran off my feet all week, i wanted to relax after it for a few days  , but beggars cannae be choosers.

They had better be gentle or else  

Oi thats a wobbly booty- hope you dont think it looks like someones that you know


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Oi thats a wobbly booty- hope you dont think it looks like someones that you know


will ask the doc that does your et


----------



## sanjo




----------



## Shreks wife

[size=18pt] I have been such a good girl this weekend to and now the tower is looming in the horizon i will be a  when i get out

hey me thinks that could be a good idea i would lose weight


----------



## sanjo

My only hope is to have my jaws wired up!  

My knickers are rolling down with my spare tyre    TMI


----------



## Shreks wife

know the feeling we will learn sooner or later we dont eat for two till later

what you think of my wee christmas teddy he tells a story


----------



## sanjo

- what are we like, defo not the faries on top of the xmas tree   

ah, cute teddy.  It will drive you mad by 2nd Dec tho.


----------



## Shreks wife

me no want to be a fairy me wants to be a monkey they are more fun  

that is us we  are the cheeky monkeys


----------



## sanjo

Am nipping away for a bath & going to shave-legs, underarms and veet bikini line (awch) maybe I will be lighter then! 
I canc my last wax appt and never made another I HATE shaving and veeting!    But need the garden tidy for ET.  

Be back soon

Love your wee sis

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Am nipping away for a bath & going to shave-legs, underarms and veet bikini line (awch) maybe I will be lighter then!
> I canc my last wax appt and never made another I HATE shaving and veeting!    But need the garden tidy for ET.


now a lady has to look her best sweety so needs must will shout for you "OUCH"

will take more than shaving and waxing to make lighter mind 

catch ya later mind dont miss any   I didnt feel a thing to


----------



## sanjo

Thats me back, all smooth, light and lovely. Well smooth anyway! 

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

wb lady sanjo

that you all set for tomorrow then?

hope it works out best for you to rest as much as possible hun

dont lift when you have et tell boss to get lost if they ask, tell them big sis will   them if they do


----------



## sanjo

Shona, what happens if what they are looking for in the blood did happen over the weekend and they missed it?  Have I then got to wat till next month-obvious i know but could that happen?  Am scared that my bloodis okay tomorrow and I need to go in soon: wot if they dont survive the thaw?   Do you think that my bllod will show surge tomorow?  How many bloods did you need before ET?

Is it Dr Lyall that is your consultant?  Mine is Dr Yates.  Im feert now that you and Linzi have discussed ET bad experiences.  Dont worry tho you will all know step by step with my FET.   , but im sure that you all know that already!


----------



## Shreks wife

hun if you have surged over weekend that wont be a prob they do roughly know when it is gonna happen so they will have covered that side hun dont worry. it is about 3 days after surge they et anyway 

your wee embies are fighters just like there mummy and daddy hun they will fight the thaw to have a chance with you so dont worry let them do there thing just you stay calm ok       

how many frosties do you have again hun


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo


----------



## sanjo

i have 5  , they will all be thawed together and 2 put back in (if survive) and 3 re frozen if possible?

Thanks for hugs & babydustxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

my consultant is dr yates hunni but i got an asian lady most of the time

dont you worry about the et hun i have pain and probs with smears hun so it isnt really a bad thing what i said earlier it was just the lady did it first time with no probs

sanjo we are all with you every step of the way hun and stop worrying you need to stay   remember it helps you know that deep down 

right first of all your frosties will thaw and if there are 2 or more left after et they will probably refreeze now keep chin up and stay positive for you embies hun


----------



## sanjo

I will hunny.  Promise to be a good girl and keep calm or its the tower for me  

OMG put BBC1 on, there are strange men & women making "girning" faces!!!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I will hunny. Promise to be a good girl and keep calm or its the tower for me
> 
> OMG put BBC1 on, there are strange men & women making girning faces


i know you will try hun and i know it isnt easy either am here for you ok

the faces are funny arent they


----------



## sanjo

They were playing "your gorgeous" in the background as well             

I feel totally gorgeous now!   am no a bad looking choocky compaired to them


----------



## Shreks wife

who are you kidding your a stunner and you know it young lady


----------



## sanjo

aw, how lovely that you said that.  Yir no too bad yirsel


----------



## Shreks wife

now dont get carried away now i dont take compliments to good me        

am an average looking lass and happy me


----------



## sanjo

Your gorgeous!  are you blushing?

Im watching  "am a celebrity" Jason Donovan has lost so much weight!

I think its just you and me tonight babe!  No other GG are here.  
By the way we have just filled x3 pages with our nonsence: we are in trouble


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Lady Sanjo  - don't worry E/T will be fine. You have already had 1 E/t and I assume it went ok? If you have 5 frosties then you should have no problems with thawing. There rates for defrosting seem really good at GRI. 

As for us we have now seen all the doctors(not sure which one is supposed to be my consultant!). To explain the problem we had. When I had a lap & dye done 2 years ago the consultant said he had a porblem putting the dye through  as there was a kink in my cervix and that it might cause a problem with the IUI. The nurse managed 6 IUI's without a problem - so she says!! Then on Sat Dr Lyall tried and could not get through the cervix. The only difference would be the time of the transfer because on IUI I always had transfer of sperm 36 hours after HCG and this transfer was almost a week after HCG.


As for the surge remember when you had IVF they would not have put anything back until 4/5 days after the HCG which is the surge  on  IVF. So even if you surge today you will be fine & they will detect it tomorrow. Hope this helps


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Your gorgeous! are you blushing?
> 
> I think its just you and me tonight babe! No other GG are here.
> By the way we have just filled x3 pages with our nonsence: we are in trouble


am skelpit me you minx you 

i think we should be safe queen booboo wont send you to the tower when due et and she wont send me without you so can get away with murder just now        just incase


----------



## Shreks wife

hi linzi how are you tonight sweety


----------



## sanjo

hi Linzi pet, How are you darling?  I have been thinking about you  

Lady sanjoxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Countess Shona

[fly][size=25pt]SKELPIT??[/fly]


----------



## jend (jenny)

good luck lady sanjo hope all gos well chick  thats me just in from takin ma we fella home its so quite now 

dh and me went in his x-wife house  he done some it to her pc which is old as her and now ive got her e-mail add and screen name and can tell when shes on line how bad eh ...lol lol lol lol

                            of to bed up at 5 again night all xx


----------



## linzi32

Lady Sanjo  & Countess Shona 

I am fine. Have spent much of the day with DH researching the internet for closed cervix. We are now wondering if this is the root cuase of our IF problems.

How are you two? Lady Sanjo you are more organised than I was. The poor doctor just had to see me hairy!
Countess Shona -  you are really organised putting xmas decorations up.


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona
> 
> [fly][size=25pt]SKELPIT??[/fly]




look like i have been hit with a wet fish face is so red 

Jend how wicked is that 

linzi didnt they say hun ? hope they can find out what the problem is for you hun


----------



## sanjo

Dutch- thats so bad  .  Glad your home safe.  Nite nite hunny

Linzi- am hair free hunny, my Dh thinks I fancy Dr Yates, my dh has never seen my so hair free and I dont even know when ET is yet!!! (hes jelous!)

Countess Shona- skelpit??


----------



## linzi32

Countess Shona - They said very little and of course we were too disappointed to think of questions at the time. Lady Sanjo  - good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you   

Jend - How do you manage to get up at 5am!!

I am off to bed now.  See you all 

Linzi


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Linzi- am hair free hunny, my Dh thinks I fancy Dr Yates, my dh has never seen my so hair free and I dont even know when ET is yet!!! (hes jelous!)
> 
> Countess Shona- skelpit??


if you fancy dr yates you have flipped hun  and i know you have'nt lost your marbles yet 

linzi nite nite hunni take care


----------



## sanjo

Nite nite pet,sleep tightxxxx

shona my Dh understood skelpit and thought I was   that I didnt know


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> shona my Dh understood skelpit and thought I was  that I didnt know


Dh is totally right hun


----------



## sanjo

if you fancy dr yates you have flipped hun  and i know you have'nt lost your marbles yet 

[/quote]

I think that he is quite handsome!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

<memo to myself remember put an appointment on for opticians and councillor for wee sis>

Queen booboo she might need the tower to save her after all i am willing to go if it saves my wee sisters sanity


----------



## sanjo

I like him- am I mad or does anyone elsethink the quite handsome?


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo

am gonna have to call it a night hun am working tomorrow and dh needs wee bit of attention too  

will be thinking of you tomorrow and hope they arent too sore on you with the bloods hunni

   this is for tomorrow ask dh to give them to you for me will you

hope you get a good night sleep to hun and remember   

nite nite hun
love countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I like him- am I mad or does anyone elsethink the quite handsome?


i suppose he is ok for his age    think i need councilling too now


----------



## sanjo

Nite hunny I think that i should give Dh    too, hes feeling left out tonight, that just cos hes had me to himself all weekend, 

Will text you tomorrow.

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

BAD TO THE BONE... LADY SANJO  HEE HEE HEE  SHES ON LINE NOW LOL


----------



## Shreks wife

jend said:


> BAD TO THE BONE... LADY SANJO HEE HEE HEE SHES ON LINE NOW LOL


best to know what she is up to hun  duchess jend is undercover


----------



## sanjo

Night ladies am off, got a another offer!!!   

Love lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning girls

lady sanjo hope you had a good night   thinking of you today hun   

hope everyone has had a fab weekend

duchess jend how you this morning 

Queen booboo hope you have had a fab weekend hun

hello to all the glasgow girls hope you are all ok

love countess shona  

right am off to work so better say bye just now   catch ya all later


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all well - can't believe it's Monday already!
Linzi - so sorry to hear about your e/t, hope you are ok hon  
It does seem strange considering you have had IUIs but maybe it was a different type of catheter?  Do you have to wait 2 months due to the Christmas cut off?  Maybe you will be my cycle buddy, I think I will be getting e/t around the end of January.
Lady Sanjo - hello baldy!  Thinking of you today  
Countess Shona - how you doing petal?  
Jen - I hope you can make the meet up, we are meeting at Frankie and Benny's in the Fort at 1pm.  Hopefully we will get a chance to meet you soon if we dont get to see you on Saturday.
So far the definites are me, Monreith, Susanne, Gilly, Ruth, Gail, Karen, Urs and Sheena and Susan from INUK - so that makes 10.
I am going to book it either today or tomorrow so if there are any other takers, can you please let me know soon?  Thanks.
Susanne, Gilly, Ruth, Erin, Dobbie, Fionag, SpookedOut, Janp, Kirst, Tracy, SarahDec, Yvonne - hope you are all ok.
Have a great Monday girls
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Hi girls, back from Belfast.
I won't make it on saturday as I will be crashing about in the countryside harrassing pheasants, but I hope it all goes well and you have a great time 
Love and dust and positive vibes to all having treatment   
Dobbie


----------



## Shreks wife

Evening girls

just a quickie just now will be on later

Queen booboo i wont make it on saturday hun dh has overtime so am stuck at home   hopefully will make the next meet hope you all have a fab time though   

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies


Iam working late so will be on later.  To go to the GRI on Wednesday for more bloods  
Boo i prob wont make it now cos I think that FET will be Friday or saturday-sorry.  Its not just because you called me BALDY!! Honest!   

Countess Shona - will talk later thank for your txts today hunny  

Hi to all Glasgow Girls

Daily Hug   

Lots of Love to all in our Kingdom Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

am back  

Lady sanjo they have you working awfully late hun   

Queen booboo hope everything goes fab for your meet hun and hope those ladies can give you all answers or help

dobbie welcome back hun

hello to all the glasgow girls

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

I know I work too late for that lot    One of the girls phoned in sick and txt to let me know jus as I entered the ACU this morning, i had to rush back to work   then run about all day like a looney (for a change! )  I hope that she is back this week cos i will prob have my FET as you said in your txt on Friday or Saturday.  I was hoping to take a few days off and relax-guess not! 

Hope you are okay Shona hunny

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya

you just relax after et hun stuff them they will manage

looks like it will be the weekend hun they will thaw the day before et

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

I wasnt expecting so many appointments for blood    I though one appointment then FET    Do I get scans or do they just put my wee snow babies back according to the bloods results?

Iam excited  but its so strange not telling anyone!  Im so grateful to have you for my sister  and have your endless support and all the support from the Kingdom! 

Lady Sanjoxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

we are here for you hun thats what we all do in the royal kingdom

you wont have scans hun once they get the surge in bloods they will tell you when et is it is roughly 3 days after surge they thaw the day before and you phone for results but the gri have good success rates with thaws hun


----------



## Shreks wife

p.s.  am so glad i have a wee sis too


----------



## sanjo

Thank you love, all of you will be ready to send me to the tower before my ET and it will be even worse if I get to the thaw stage! 

I apologise in advance- iam a semi only child and live on high drama    Eveything is a great big deal to me- like you all dont know that already  

Love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Drama queen you ? no way  

you will cope hun we are all here for you and your frosties will be fine

if you go to the tower i will go to it with you


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]DRAMA QUEEN YOUNG AND SWEET ONLY SEVENTEEN[/fly]

Well 31, but 31 doesnt rhyme 

Lady sanjoxx

Im holding you to that, we would love the tower i think


----------



## sanjo

I was just checking out your piccies in the gallery!  

Love your sis


----------



## Shreks wife

the question is could the tower handle us?  

bet you wish you where 17 again   you won't see that again  

remember there are loads of songs and one that suits us all "things can only get better"

and you can do it with " a little help from our friends" and we have to take "one day at a time" is this tx business

corny i know but they all do suit

what did you think of pics then ?


----------



## sanjo

I was flicking through and I thought HELLO id know that bird anywhere!   

You have posted my a*se again - what did I tell you! 

I bought westlifes Love album- i love it.  I went to see them a few years ago with my mate Lorna, what a night- i lost my voice screaming my head off    Ilove my music, couldnt do without it!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I was flicking through and I thought HELLO id know that bird anywhere!
> 
> You have posted my a*se again - what did I tell you!


i was wondering how you came across it  decided it was about time people seen my ugly mug


----------



## sanjo

remeber the song [fly][size=25pt]YOUR GORGEOUS [/fly]

thats your signature song with your mug shot!!


----------



## Shreks wife

do you think i should add my wee sis to my pics?


----------



## sanjo

Yes go on! 

Maybe its time everyone met the terrible two and maybe just maybe my name

What does my loyal "big sister" think? 

Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

That is up to you about name hun but i can put you in my album if you want?


----------



## sanjo

Go on introduce your wee sister hunny- iam so proud to be!

Love Lady..............Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Check out my fab pic

and title as well for my favourite wee sis


----------



## sanjo

OMG, thanks my lovely- would anyone like my autograph?

Love to all Lady Sanjoxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> OMG, thanks my lovely- would anyone like my autograph?


you'll have them lining up for your autograph now hun  hey theres a thought i wonder if you can put smileys in the description


----------



## sanjo

Thank god its my face and not my a*se, but maybe there is no differance


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Thank god its my face and not my a*se, but maybe there is no differance


behave no one is gonna believe ya now they have seen your mug shot  

right i give up  i need my beauty sleep if you dont hunni. am off to bed or i will need  to work tomorrow so am gonna say nite nite  

and i am proud to have you in my photo album. Do you think they will see the resemblance  maybe not but i dont care

lots of love 
night night wee sis
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Do you have a laptop or do you run from room to room?

Ive got more piccies, if I send them to you will you post them in your album for me?  If  yes, i will do it while on the dreaded 2ww. OMG

Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Do you have a laptop or do you run from room to room?
> 
> Ive got mor piccies, if I send them to you will you post them in your album for me? I f yes, i will do it while on the dreaded 2ww. OMG
> 
> Sandraxx


i have pc in bedroom and tv beside it 

send all the pics you want hun i will add them to my lot will be good

and will keep you out of mischief on 2ww


----------



## sanjo

Thank you my love

i have a laptop and keep in on my knee all the time, how sad  .  

My poor DH, I feel sorry for him cos have become a FF junkie!  

Lots of love my best sister

Sanjo

ps) am scared of elephants


----------



## Shreks wife

night night hun did you read the post four down you havent gave me a row  

now go and give dh some attention the poor soul will change to  for you next time

night night hun
countess shona

nigth to all the glasgow girls


----------



## Shreks wife

p.s. bestest sister i am your only sister minx


----------



## sanjo

Missed that, but am blonde 

Beauty Sleep: you dont need that

I off my DH is   Sorry TMI

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Missed that, but am blonde
> 
> Beauty Sleep: you dont need that
> 
> I off my DH is  Sorry TMI
> 
> Lots of Love Sandraxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Lucky you i only sleep nowadays


----------



## sanjo

Nite night  my love



lady Sanjoxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning girls

Lady sanjo hope you managed to get some sleep last night you are up so late dont know how you do it. 

how is everyone else doing?

hello to Queen booboo duchess jend empress erin princess monreith baroness fifi dame dobbie marchioness gail baroness susanne madam linzi marquess urs spooked out glasgow girl kirstyt tracey yvonne ruth kirst gillian lisa ali choochoo sandy sarah janp lindsayann karen sandee and suzipooh hope you are all keeping well

*gilly2 how do you fancy vicountess ? we dont have one yet*

*suzipooh how do you fancy vecereine? noticed you dont have a title either*

take care all 

love countess shona

am shattered this morning cant keep up with the young ones no more  that i am


----------



## gilly2

Hi countess shona, Vicountess sounds great   always thought i was high class 


I need some advice please girls.  Last night i finally got the go ahead for ICSI in GCRM.  Would you down reg during Christmas?  I told DH i was happy to but he is dreading it  Thinks i will go a bit nuts ha ha.  I just feel i have waited so long to get this far that i want to start right away.  My cycles are so long anyway that i would be waiting for ages next year if i dont start now.  I reckon this week or at the latest next week should be day one.  

Vicountess Gilly


----------



## jend (jenny)

how you crazy we thing today , well im peed of agai went for physo today and what was on baby clinic ... someone was in labour another 12 week geting 1st scan i herd her say got i could of flipped .... then the woman called me thank god ....



boo i will not make the grand visit hun dh workinalso me to till12pm guted but i will be on the next one .....
hope everyone else is kool frw sanjo ,shona and the rest of ya to many to type  have to go walk my we puppys xxx  


love the dutchess


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks
How are we today?
Sanjo and Shona - I see you two are up to your old tricks again!!! 
The tower beckons....
Gilly, I will be one or two weeks behind you and will hopefully be starting down regging around the 30th/31st Dec.  I dont have any qualms about it at all, but it is entirely up to you.  Personally, I think it is good to have something to focus on at that time since it will stop me thinking about it being another Christmas without a baby, another year going by and STILL not pg, etc etc.  
Here is our daily hug girls  
Oh and I have booked the table (for 10 people) for 1pm on Saturday under my surname which I am not posting on the site! I have pmd the folk who are definitely coming so you all know my name by now...
Have a good day everyone
Take care
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Jen
Our posts must have crossed, that is a shame about Saturday hon.  Hopefully we will be able to see you sometime soon...
Let us know the next time you are up our way or near Airdrie or whatever and we can try and arrange something.
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

ok hun im normaly up every 2nd weekend   a sunday is best as we could take brad home early and i could see you lot !!!!!  will be defo at nxt one hun    you lot enjoy your chat and scran !!!!


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Vicountess Gilly- that great new that you are about to start your treatment.  As Queen Boo said it is probably a good thing to have this to focus on during the festive period.  You;ll be fine hunny dont worry.

Queen Boo- hi petal hope you are okay and not working too hard.  I think that the Countess and I might fancy a wee trip to the tower!, which is just as well cos we are defo heading there agin 

Dutchess Jen sorry your p**d of today.  It horrible when you hear things like that being said    Do you know what really bugs me?  When you enter the GRI all thoses bloody wimen  smoking with huge pregnant bellies outside the building.    Im sure that there is another way in there but my DH and I cant ever seem to find it.  we eneter by the main way all the time and I'd like to slap them for 1) being pregnant and 2) smoking with wee babies in thier tummies!  Rant over sorry  

Countess Shona hope your not too tired today hunny, I will not keep you so late again.  I was checking us out in the gallery agin today.   

Dame Linzi whwre are you chick hope that you are okay hunny- thinking about you.

Susanne hows the foot?  Hope that things with your dad are okay- thinking of you too hunny

Love to all Glasgow Girls (note to self: must write that list with everyone on it)

Lady Sanjo

 

ps) ive got GRI tomorrow am- is there an easier way into the building from the car park?  Its so far having to walk all the way around to the main entrance.


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Sanjo

If you come out the car park turn right and follow the road down past the mortuary.  You then turn right and that it you at the ACU building.  I was the same as you always going the long way round until my hubby came with me one day and said "why are you going that way.  It's much quicker to go this way".  I doubted him but he was right as usual!  Hope this helps

Love Sharon


----------



## sanjo

Hi Sharon

Thanks alot, i thought that there had to be an easier way to get there.  Wish I knew thas on Friday- i was running late and tearing through the corriders and down all thoses stairs at high speed  .  Iam up tomorrow and will go your way then

Thanks again blew you some   

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Afternoon ladies

Queen booboo think me and sanjo are getting used to the tower now     

lady sanjo how are the nerves doing for tomorrow hun?  am gonna be awol from about ten to 6 till about nine my minister phoned me at work today and wants me to babysit his three kids.  I know what you are all thinking poor kids, they like me babysitting think i am mental and one of them is in my brownies so she knows me well although she doesnt know what to call me half the time   (shona or barnowl)

hope everyone else is doing fab

vicountess gilly glad you like the name hun

sharon nice to hear from you again too hun

love countess shona

P.s. Lady sanjo i bet you still get lost tomorrow


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

The board is going so fast these days its hard to keep up 

Hope everyone is well and I'm really looking forward to meeting up with everyone on Sat.  I'm the short, hairy, big fat bottomed girl  

Thanks for the advice to go ahead with treatment during Xmas.  Wonder though if i will be able to have a glass off bubbly or 2 on the day.  Not sure if DR means no booze at all?

Lady Sanjo best of luck for tomorrow.


Frw, sounds a good laugh tonight.  Those poor kids will need counselling after you have left.


Boo Boo can you pm me please to let me know what the name is under for Sat.

Jend its such a pity you cant come out to play 



Vicountess Gilly


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Just a quickie as I need to do some painting!
Sanjo - good luck for tomorrow hon 
Gilly, I have pm'd you.  I am not planning to drink during DR but I think I would be tempted to have a glass of something if I was DR during Christmas...I'm sure one or two would be ok?
Shona - good luck with the babysitting  
Jen you just let us know when you fancy the next meet and we will sort something out...
How is the physio going btw?  Is it helping your shoulder?  That is a nightmare about the baby clinic, that happened to us when we went for our initial IF investigations, we had to go to the early pregnancy unit at the local hospital  
Sharon  - hi there 
Dh showed me that short cut too, it saves so much time!  I kept getting lost going the other way...
Hi to everyone else - Monreith, Susanne, Karen, Gail, Dobbie, Erin, Ruth, Linzi, sorry if I have missed anyone - used all my brain cells at work today, thank god painting doesnt require much intelligence  
Have a good night girls
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Im looking forward to tomorrow because that means iam a day closer to ET (hopefully) 

Queen Boo and Vicountess Gilly- I hae a couple of glasses of wine during my DR, it was my dads wedding during my DR and I asked at the GRI if alcohol would be ok?  They told me that in moderation alcohol is fine.

Countess Shona - you know me so well, I probably will still get lost  .  Hope that the babysitting goes well.  Mind and dont swear at them  .  Mite not be on later Im decorating the bedroom, well, supervising I mean   .

Love to all

Lady Sanjoxxxxxxx

ps) Queen Boo this is for you hunny   you are the best!  You are always there for all of us and you never moan.


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Been off line for almost a week now.... bl**dy broadband wasn't working.  even when DH phoned up it was in a call centre in India... how the hell can they fix it from there.  I hate technology. As you can see it's now up and running.  It took me ages to catch up on everything that's happening..God your away a week and it's all change.

Gilly sent you a pm regarding your letter.. well done.

Queen Boo, is it okay I still come on Saturday... if so how will I know who is who?  Don't want to be wondering around Frankie and Bennys and stalking random tables.  I suppose it is a new way to make friends.  Can you imagine it... hi folks, do you all have fertility problems... how's your dh's sperm count....  .  Might end up getting  .

Hi to everyone else.  Good luck tomorrow Lady Sanjo!

Night ladies

Marquess Urs x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi girls

Hope everyone is well. I am also really looking forward to the meet up on Sat. 

Boo Boo I wonder if you could pm me also with the name for Sat.

Gilly I think you should be fine DR over Xmas. When I was DR I was expecting to feel some sort of side effects but I really did not feel any different at all.

Sanjo best of luck tomorrow.

Hi to all the other Glasgow girls.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

well am home safe and sound although i was poisoned by a wicked witch tonight    i just love kids imaginations they are great. the three of them are all under 9 yrs they are fab kids and there dog is just a mental case.

Marquess urs glad to see you back hun was wondering where you where

Hope everyone is ok tonight

Lady sanjo best of luck for tomorrow sweety will be thinking of you       hope you make sure they do a good job tonight  

catch ya all later love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi girls

Its ICSI on A child Against all Odds on BBC1

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya hun

just watched it it is amazing how they inject isnt it

how is the decorating going?


----------



## sanjo

OMG its so amazing to see it isint it? John was squirming around with the testies bit! .  The things that we have to go through.  I didnt realise what ICSI was exactly but its astonishing. I know you had explained but to see it! 

We have been stripping the bedroom, its coming on  but we keep stoping to chat- we are not multi taskers  
I wanted it done for the weekend butlooking unlikely now. 

Love lady Sanjo

ps) glad that the poison want lethalxx


----------



## Shreks wife

you will do it hun have faith

it will take more than poison to see this lady off the poison would give up the fight

that testies bit did look awfully painful the poor sod


----------



## Zildjian

Lady Sanjo

Just want to wish you good luck for tomorrow   

Fiona xx


----------



## sanjo

Well sorry to say it- but its me 1st tonight am off to bed.  Got to be up early tomorrow 6.30am
will txt you tomorrow when I know but it mite be late cos am getting highlights done (ooops & you thought it was natural- i need to get it done then no one is surprised with the dumb comments!! )

Nite Nite

Lady Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Thank you very much Fiona

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one tonight - went back to work today and totally knackered. Spent most of the day telling people it was a stomach bug( have not told them about the IVF - felt so guilty lying!). Anyway hope everyone is well and will try to catch up tomorrow. 

Lady Sanjo - good luck for tomorrow  . I also go out of the car park go right but I go down the steps and not round the road. They both bring you out at the mortuary ( bit freeky - keep expecting to see a hearse! follow the path and if you go left or right(it does not matter) you end up in the long corridorand the ACU unit.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

nite nite hunni

sleep well for tomorrow

you dont dye your hair i would never have thought that  

nite hun

countess shona

 to everyone


----------



## sanjo

Hi Linzi

Good to hear from you again take care hunny & thank you

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## sanjo

hi Ladies

Ive been up to the GRI and went the other way, OMG its so easy and much faster!  Why didnt I know that way and you all did     

Thank girls, will post later

Lady Sanjo

ps) Countess Shona i didnt get lost 
There was a private ambulance at the Mortuary tho, i was a wee bit feert id see a body in my travels tho.


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> ps) Countess Shona i didnt get lost
> There was a private ambulance at the Mortuary tho, i was a wee bit feert id see a body in my travels tho.


      what are you like i bet your imagination was running riot

love countess shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, hope your all keeping well, did anyone tape children against all odd last night, was visiting my dad.

love susanne xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi susanne

i have taped them all on dvd hun

shona


----------



## susanne1

forgot to say i got a letter in from my MSP she has wrote to the minister oh health, regarding the wait and post coad lottery for ivf, i will let you know how i get on 

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]EVENING LOVELY LADIES[/fly]

I phoned the GRI at 2pm today to be told that i need to attend "AGAIN" on friday for more bloods . Im just not sure I have any blood left now, and im black & blue- never mind needs must.

Countess Shona- I could imagine the doors of the ambulance opening and a body carried out I had to speed up just incase or i'd be in the mortuary with them. , youd be okay with that tho  
Oh its Dean gaffney doing the trial on im a celebrity- should be a right laugh 
Did you get the picture? How lazy am I? still in my uniform!

Susanne good to hear from you again, -take care hunny 

Dutch- your quiet today pet?

Sharon- good luck    

Queen Boo- how the decorating going?

Hi all GGs

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona- I could imagine the doors of the ambulance opening and a body carried out I had to speed up just incase or i'd be in the mortuary with them. , youd be okay with that tho
> Oh its Dean gaffney doing the trail on im a celebrity- should be a right laugh


if they did hun you just say hi (as long as they dont answer your ok) you wouldnt like my job i dont think, my boss has been known to hide in the toilet and jump out at me when i go in he is a nutcase i nearly take a heartattack myself 

will watch that i loved it when he did last one so funny 

love countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

love the pics


----------



## sanjo

My Dh hides when am in the loo and waits for me to come out....well you can imagine my language        
Hes alays jummping out on me- hed better behave after my FET tho

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> My Dh hides when am in the loo and waits for me to come out....well you can imagine my language
> Hes alays jummping out on me- hed better behave after my FET tho
> 
> Lady Sanjoxx


can just imagine   

yeah cant afford that after fet hun


----------



## sanjo

and I look so innocent too.   to have such bad words


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> and I look so innocent too.   to have such bad words


where  you innocent    me no think so


----------



## sanjo

Oi cheeky


----------



## Shreks wife

who moi ?   

the minister i was babysitting for last night phoned me this morning.  when i was there last night the kids just had dinner so i thought i would do dishes to save them when they came home, well after i left my minister decided to clear up kitchen i had left clean dishes beside the sink as didnt want to go in cupboards well he never looked and started to wash them again,  it was after a few he thought to himself that they looked awfully clean so decided to look at rest of them to see that i had washed them, he was kicking himself i said i wouldnt have told people what i had done i was laughing my head off at him


----------



## sanjo

I'd have been mooching about all the cupboards!LOL

My mums neighbour had an op and she cleaned for the B&B farm at the top of our street, I helped out while the neighbour was ill and whilst making the beds I put all the bedding back on that had just been taken by the owner of the b&b and I never admitted it- I just said "I put the stuff in the machine" and ran home as quick as I could- funny they never asked me to help out again.!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I'd have been mooching about all the cupboards!LOL
> 
> My mums neighbour had an op and she cleaned for the B&B farm at the top of our street, I helped out while the neighbour was ill and whilst making the beds I put all the bedding back on that had just been taken by the owner of the b&b and I never admitted it- I just said "I put the stuff in the machine" and ran home as quick as I could- funny they never asked me to help out again.!!!


    what are you like i wonder why they never asked again though

i can sl.g the minister off as he is same age as me so can be good fun they are a fab couple and there kids are just adorable


----------



## Shreks wife

Queen Booboo are you ok hun havent seen much of you lately on here are you working away hard?

hope everyone else is doing ok

love countess shona


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt]   morning all  [/fly]

Lady sanjo i finally beat you for last to bed  although was about to fly the  but i managed it  . Has DH still got his   from last night

morning girl are you all looking forward to the weekend meet wont be long now i hope you all have a fab time and hopefully i will make the next meet 

well am off to work again hope you all have a good day and will talk later

take care all

[fly]  [/fly]

flying cuddle today to catch you all wherever you all may be today

love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

HI girls
Sorry I have been quite lately, I am working overtime just now and we are also decorating so I am not getting a minute really....feel I could sleep for a week...
Sanjo - I have been thinking about you, good luck for tomorrow if I dont get back on the site before then  
Shona - thanks for asking after me, you are so sweet  
Susanne - that is good news about your msp, you can tell us all about it on Saturday!
Hope you are all ok, sorry this post is so short.  I am thinking about you all though, and looking forward to meeting most of you on Saturday  
Love and hugs,
QB x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

I have not really been around much for the last few days either.  Very stressful but boring time at work updating our IS procedures for our BSI Audit.  Glad its all done now  as I'm having next week off.  I kept saving my hols thinking i would be using them for my 2ww which never happened   Mind you having loads of time off this month sounds good 

I'm going out tonight with one of the girls from work.  We are going to a pub in Airdrie to see 2 guys doing some psychic show,  buffet is provided along with live music.  The guys are called Leo and David.  I'm expecting sparkly outfits from them!!
Not expecting much for £6, though it should be a laugh.

Can you all do an AF dance for me.  If i don't have day one tomorrow or Sat i miss the Xmas cut off.  AF has gone on her hols for the last 2 weeks.  Longest she has stayed away for over a year now   Still i suppose it may mean i will be able to have a party on Xmas day if I'm not DR. 

Hope your all doing well

    
Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, 
well thats the plaster off my foot thank god, and what a very nice doctor that came to see my foot, only thing was cause of the plaster i couldnt wax my legs so i was sooooo  when i touched my leg.
so gilly il do a big AF dance for you tonight.

hope you are all keeping well, jend how you doing, sorry i havent text but ive been so busy with my dad being in hospital and wi my foot 
.

love susanne xxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

just a quickie just now girls i will be back later (so dont say i didnt warn you all   )

Gilly here is your af dance hunni 

              
      

hope it helps

catch you all later with more personals

p.s. queen booboo glad to see you still around hun
susanne glad the plasters off
Lady sanjo you must be busy today hun not like you to not be on early  

see ya's countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi 

I came home from work early today cos Ive a really bad cold.  Hope you are okay today Countess

Gilly heres your af dance hun         

Be back on later: need a nap

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## gilly2

Ta much girls  appreciate the help.  I will put my dancing shoes on tonight when im out


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I came home from work early today cos Ive a really bad cold. Hope you are okay today Countess


i thought there was something up hun you not being on earlier  get a nice hot drink in you and cuddle up you poor wee soul

love countess shona

Gilly have a good time hun


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady sanjo

good luck for tomorrow, hope your feeling better for then hunni   

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Thanks Countess Shona

im beginning to think that I wont get FET this month- how much longer to wait?  Do you think that I bloods are ok tomorrow I will have FET at the weekend?  How long after bloods do you get FET

Lady Sanjoxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya hun it is still posible to get the fet at weekend if the surge shows tomorrow it might have happened today so you should still get it i was 3 days after surge

hope that helps hun


----------



## sanjo

my boss is back tuesday and we are so short staffed, i hope its not tuesday or there will be 1 nurse for 2 dental sureons and reception.


----------



## Shreks wife

the chances of you having it on tuesday are quite slim hun i think personally you will be up this weekend 

dont worry about work hun if you cant go in you cant go in they would have to manage anyway the other ones dont worry about being off so you shouldnt either


----------



## sanjo

Cheers my love- where would i be without you.

By they way- not so glam tonight?   Greasy hair and rudolph nose!     

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

you are always glam sweety even with a rudolph   you would be lovely in a binbag so dont you worry.


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> you are always glam sweety even with a rudolph  you would be lovely in a binbag so dont you worry.


LOL when I 1st read that I thought that you put always glam "SWEATY"   
OMG this cold has done something to my eyes!  

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly]           [/fly]

this is a special surge dance just for you sweety (not sweaty  )


----------



## linzi32

Hi  girls

Just a quick hello as I am knackered. After being off work for a week I am snowed under with work. Just wanted to wish Lady Sanjo    for tomorrow. hope you get the result you are looking for.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Thank you, if I felt up to It I'd join you! 

Are you watching Celebrity?  Jason Donovan looks like my big cousin and he live in Australia!

Christmas dinner mite be changing- my auntie with the 2 girls has asked us for dinner, my wee Jenna wants to spend xmas day with DH and I- wee darling

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Dame Linzi thank you so very much hunny

You take care and dont over do things at work!  

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

that is brilliant hun will be good for you, that is so sweet do you think you have competition there for dh?

cousin like jason donovan eh?   nah am a married woman and he isnt as good looking as he used to be (jason donavon not your cousin   )

well i better say goodnight hunni dh is looking for attention

best of luck tomorrow wee sis will be thinking of you

love countess shona

p.s. did you read the post you just put on for linzi you should read the last line yourself


----------



## sanjo

You go girl! 

Love to HD and take care of him be gentle! LOL 

Lots of Love Lady Sanjo

ps) will text you tomorrow after pm


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> You go girl!
> 
> Love to HD and take care of him be gentle! LOL
> 
> Lots of Love Lady Sanjo
> 
> ps) will text you tomorrow after pm


dont know if it is that kind of attention he is looking for  will try be gentle 

yeah let me know hun thanks
take care hun nite nite


----------



## sanjo

Nite

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Good morning girls

Madam linzi hope you had a good sleep last night hun

Lady sanjo hope your rudolph nose is a wee bit better today hunni and best of luck today           

hello to all the glasgow girls how are you all?  well its nearly the weekend again thank god although dh working   .

take care all am off to work 
love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi girls

Just a quck one, going out for a drink after works with my friend

Got to goto the GRi on Sunday & monday for more bloods   

Its Friday yipeeeee!!   


See you all later

LOve Lady Sanjo

ps) xx Countess Shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks  
Hope you are all welll - I have been a bit quiet this week due to overtime and also doing DIY in the house, but I have missed you all  
Lady Sanjo - good luck for Sunday hon, you must feel as though it will never happen but you are almost there.  That is so sweet that your wee cousin wanted you there for Christmas dinner, it's just lovely  
Countess Shona - hope you are ok petal.
Hi to everyone else, sorry it's another short one...looking forward to meeting the girls who are coming to the Fort tomorrow - Urs, Monreith, Susanne, Gail, Karen, Gilly and Ruth.  Cant wait to finally meet you guys.
See you there at 1pm....
Have a good night girls, I am still recovering from a long team lunch out..5 drinks later and back in the office trying to look sober...  
Love and hugs
Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hope you guys have a good day 2morra  dont eat  to much you lota fattiess  be thinking of you all have agood one and i will be at the next one ok dokie !!!!!

susanne1 hope u ok the meet will do you good doll .
boo hope your ok 
frw  shona,urs monreith,gail,gilly,ruth,  hope you ok also  ...

sanjo thats grrrrrrrrrt news hun fingers crossed fro sunday x

                                ENJOY 2MORRA LADIES  ILL BE WORKIN TO 12 SO THINK OF ME WHEN YOUR ALL ENJOYNG YOUR SCRAN AND THE GOOD OLD CRACK !!!!!!

                                      THE DUTCHESS


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Lady sanjo hope you had a fab night hun      for sunday

      heres another surge dance hope it helps

all the girls going tomorrow i hope you all have a fab time will be thinking of you all

gonna have an early night tonight  

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Morning ladies

Hope that you all have a great time at the meet today.   Sorry I cant be there, but will do my best for next time.

Countess Shona hi hunny- keep the surge dance up for me!

Iam away for a cuppa talk soon

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Really sorry not going to make it today - had some really bad news in the family and don't feel up to it   Will post more later. Have fun  

Take care,
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello girl

gail sorry to hear you had bad news hunni hope you are ok

lady sanjo you have a good night?

i had my neice over this morning for a few hours was fun she is a character takes after her namesake i think   

hope everyone is having a fab weekend 

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Hope that you all enjoyed yourselves at the meet, and that you have lots to tell us. Queen Boo I'm sure that you wont be embarrassed by the GGs especially if Shona and I aren't there! 

Gail sorry to hear that you've had some bad news  

Countess Shona- your niece sounds familiar!    I was back home last night for about 8.30pm not like me at all, as you know I'm usually the last one standing  , but my cold got worse and I felt awful.  I was supposed to help my  FIL at his works Xmas party for the kids but couldn't go cos I'm so rough and look real bad mite scare the kids.    I have been known to wear the elf's costume  , my wee nephew would be there tho and would be screeching at me.  We are glad he cant talk yet or he'd be saying "my papas Santa and my aunties the elf so Santa cant be true"   

Well lassies am going for another cuppa lemsip!  Back soon

Hope that everyone is well  

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

well the budgie is driving us mad tonight he keeps setting off the santa he knows how to do it now   

Lady sanjo you poor wee soul    hope it gets better soon.

      

you know what thats for  

hope all you girls had fun today hasnt been to bad weather here so hopefully the same for you's

love countess shona

lady sanjo hope we get to the next meet we are missing all the fun


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone

Im having a night in with Dh tonight- we are usually out   on a Saturday but with us being up at GRI at 9.50am tomorrow thought we'd better lay off it!   Im not up to going out either

Im sitting here with a bag of kettle chips and a glass of coke (diet) watching the xfactor- Leona was just on shes great but i hate the Mariah Carey sound  

  Billy 

lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

how are you all tonight

hi lady sanjo can you guess what i've been up to 

is nice to have night in with dh sometimes hun i enjoy it too time to sit and relax with one another is so good

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Countess Shona

What have you been up to?

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

didnt you see on post the fancy smileys?



i love learning sooooooo much


----------



## sanjo

Oh,  you where checking out the smillies

 sorry

Lady Sanjox


----------



## Shreks wife

for tomorrow hunni hope all the surge dances are working


----------



## sanjo

Thanks- your feet will be sore with all the dancing  

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

I dont care i get blisters if it works hun


----------



## sanjo

Thank you!  I will txt you tomorrow.

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Sanjo and Frw,

Thanks for your good wishes, feel a bit num just now to talk about things and also everyone has their own worries on here.

Boo - really sorry for missing the meet after you taking the time to organise it all - hope you had a good time anyway - will catch up with you soon  

Take care,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

for you hun

night night will catch you tomorrow

night to all the glasgow girls

love countess shona

Gail  it is a hard time for you hun just remember we are all here for you too ok


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Gail, sorry to hear about your news.  HOpe everything is ok and  your feeling a bit better today.  

Sanjo, good luck for today.  

Boo, Monreith, Ruth and Gilly, it was great meeting you all yesterday...it's was nice to put a face to a name.  I was sooo glad to have went even though I was dead nervous about meeting everyone.  I don't normally do things like that but it was really appreciated how you made me feel so welcome.  Sheena from INUK was absolutely brill and she put a bit of fire back in my belly... I had been feeling really low recently about the whole waiting tx...but got some of my fighting spirit back.  DH couldn't believe that I came back in such a good mood...we ended up staying in just the two of us last night and having an absolutely brilliant laugh with just each others company.  It's been a long time since that happened.  So a big thanks boo for organising it.

Gilly I hope you got back home ok and didn't feel to abandoned in the middle of nowhere.  .

Hope everyone is good today...even if the weather is horrendous  ...me thinks it's a day for putting on the heating full bung and snuggling up.  

Sending all the Glasgow galls  

Urs x


----------



## sanjo

Good afternoon

OMH is horrible out there!    Well Ive been to the GRI (again!!!!) and to go again forbloods tomorrow- the lab isn't open today so will get both results tomorrow afternoon.   The nurse couldn't get blood from my rightarm and after 5 mins of pushing and pulling the needle around she took it from the other arm awch!  I now have x2 very bruised arms, got to wear a jumper so that no one sees them.  I have also been to Stirling doing some Xmas shopping, we were going to go for lunch but still feeling cr*p with this cold so came home & put the heatng on and cuddling up.

Countess Shona- where are you hunny?   Youve not be around today have you- will txt you 

Urs- really glad you enjoyed the meet yesterday and hopfully I will be able to make the next one.

Gail just you take care of yourself and remember we are here if and when you need us hunny  

Queen Boo hope that the meet went well I'm sure with the queen organising it I'm sure it will have.  Is the decorating all done now?

Susanne hope thatsyou are coping, Ive been thinking about you!

Hope all the GGs are ok- Monreith, Sharon, Jen, Spooked out, Gilly, Ruth, Dame Linzi, Suzi pooh,  I really hope thats everyone if not im so so sorry!

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxxx  daily hugs


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya girls

yesterday sounds like you all had a fab time i am so glad 

Lady sanjo am here hun i was at church this morning and iv'e been watching tv with DH so only been on pc for little while today. Tomorrow has to be good news hun  and that nurse   hope your not bruised to bad. Put the heating on hun and cuddle up try get rid of that nasty cold you have. by the way i emailed those pics to you now no laughing mind   .

will catch you all later it is so  today think we should all be cosied up.

am gonna make dinner have church tonight again so will be back after that.

love countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope the meeting went well .  i sebt a txt to susanne1 saying hope u were all haveing a good time ....


was visiting my mate and the wee baby today  she soooooooo cute i cuddling her for over an hr didnt want to give her back to her mum they have called her maddison isabella (maddie)  ooooooo  how i want one so much more now !!!! 

my mate said i could share her  bless 
hope evryones ok  i was off  today and tomorra and fri for the review appointment at 12pm  am sure someone else has thre review then  cant rember who think its ruth but not so sure ...help !!!!

i put my xmas tree up last night im sad i no  lol 

well ill go for now dh wants to play armys !!!!!  boys will be boys eh 

                      take care all love jen d  (dutchess)


----------



## sanjo

Hi its me again- youd think i'd nothing else to do!  I've a huge ironing to get done!

Jen- dutch one day it will be your turn, as the countess and I have said 2007 will be a good year!  Your wont need to be sharing any babies, you'll have your own hunny.  I love the name Maddie its so cute.

Countess Shona- your picces are lovely your hair suits you longer and you have done well with your weight- i can see a differance- you've lost it and i found it again!  Do you have a bible class at night on a sunday?  Thats very dedicated for you to go twice a day- you must be a good lady! 

Oh Jen hows your diet going?  I was trying to lose weight for FET but never did get there!     Too late no tho eh! 

Just spoken to my Aunite to let her know we will go to hers for xmas day dinner my 2 wee cousins were over the moon-someone loves us!   She saidive to have a hot toddy-we thinkits just whiskey,sugar and boiling water? anyone know?  or you have hot el dorado? never ha that thought it was alkies that drank that? Come to think of it I should have tried it then    

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona- your picces are lovely your hair suits you longer and you have done well with your weight- i can see a differance- you've lost it and i found it again! Do you have a bible class at night on a sunday? Thats very dedicated for you to go twice a day- you must be a good lady!
> Love Lady Sanjo


thanks hun, am getting better at this pic thing 

it is just a songs of praise service at night and me not such a good girl so think i need all the help i can get


----------



## sanjo

I hate my picture being taken!   

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Girls

Sanjo I hope everything goes OK for you this week and that they manage to get blood from you tomorrow with out to much trouble. I will be thinking of you.

Gail I am also sad to hear your news. I hope today has been a little better for you.

Urs I quite agree with you that it was lovely to meet yourself Boo, Monreith, and Gilly yesterday and to put a face to a name. Like you I was very nervous about going but was very glad that I made myself go as it was great to be able to have a chat face to face. Urs I am glad that you went home feeling more cheerful and I hope that you do not have to wait to much longer to start your treatment.

Jen I am glad you enjoyed visiting your friends baby. I am sure it wont be long before you have one of your own to cuddle. It is me who also has a review appointment at the Royal on Friday I am quite looking forward to having some questions answered. Hope I see you there it would be nice to meet you. 

Myself and DH went to Glasgow today to do some Xmas shopping so only have a few things to get now. As you can imagine it was very busy and very wet so were both glad to be back home now.

Hope everyone is well tonight.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo you take a lovely photo you wee minx   i loved the ones of you

ruth nice to hear from you too hun hope your appointment goes well and you get answers too

jend i just realised i havent said hi am sorry hun, you will have your own baby one day hun keep that in mind . and same goes to you hun good luck for your appointment too

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Jen and Ruth good luck for Friday-take care    

Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

gonna do one last surge dance for you for tomorrow it has to have happened

     

this dancin must work now surely


----------



## sanjo

OMG i know im so fed up listening to myself posting on here with the same story-more bloods

It should soon be my 2WW!  How strange that im looking forward to that 

Will be posting your xmas card soon, you need to build it  

Love Lady Sanjoxx

           iam even dancing for myself now!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> It should soon be my 2WW! How strange that im looking forward to that
> 
> Will be posting your xmas card soon, you need to build it
> 
> iam even dancing for myself now!


2ww will fly in for you after all this hun

build ?

he he i love your dancing hope you dont do that in clubs , just thinking if we got sent to the tower maybe we could practice our dance moves what you think  pretty cool eh


----------



## sanjo

2ww will fly in for you after all this hun

build ?

he he i love your dancing hope you dont do that in clubs , just thinking if we got sent to the tower maybe we could practice our dance moves what you think  pretty cool eh
[/quote]

Thats how i usually dance the one in the box

You'll see what I mean when you get the card! Iam a wee bit confused myself  with the card i mean


----------



## sanjo

What Im I doing wrong      I cant get my quotes right


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Thats how i usually dance
> 
> You'll see what I mean when you get the card! Iam a wee bit confused myself


i believe ya bet you do dance like that 

doesnt take much to confuse you mind 

you must be cutting out part of the quote number thingy now dont stamp your feet young lady or you'll get


----------



## sanjo

I do dance lke that to Robbie Williams-rock DJ  

I dont want my bottom smacked I promise I'll be a good girl  but sometimes I forget


----------



## Shreks wife

me thinks i can see the tower looming when queen boo sees this

what have you got to take with you i can take my  what about you ? but maybe queen boo will search us then we wont be able to take anything with us

oh well will need to think of something or maybe she will have mercy and let us off again


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well.

Lady Sanjo - Good luck for tomorrow    I am surprised you have any veins left in your arm for them to take blood 

Countess Shona - How do you get your smileycentral to come up properly. When I use it I end up with a long bit of text under it. See below


Ruth -Good luck hun for the review appointment hope you get some positive news on Friday 

Jen - Your turn will come soon. Good luck for Friday and hope they have some answers for you. Can I ask why they changed you from Gonal F to purgone? I used to overstimulate on Gonal F when doing IUI and they changed me to Purgone to prevent it and it did produce less eggs. How did you get on using Gonal F?

Urs - Hope you are good.

Gail - Hi Hun - hope you are well. Am thinking of you at this difficult time and don't worry about sharing you worries with us. We are ready & very willing to listen and help if we can. Hope things get better for you. 

Queen Boo, Susanne, Monreith and Gilly and anyone else I have missed - hope you are well and Hi

Hope the meet went well.

AF  reared her head yesterday so we have another AF to have before we can go for FET. Have decide to put the healthy eating etc out the window for the time being and really let go for Christmas. Lots of ,  and  it has been so long since I drank alcohol I will probably be drunk on one glass of wine!!!! After the many christmas's when we have been trying and I have not drank etc I plan on making the most of the next 4 weeks 

Just listening to christmas  songs on the TV and so getting in the mood - can't wait!! I am so sad I even have the christmas tree up.

Bye for now
Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Linzi- just you enjoy the  , you deserve it hunny.  

Countess Shona I'll bring my books. 

Queen Boo- we really are nice girls see: books and cross stitching.  No alcohol included.  Not like naughty Dame Linzi  

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

lady sanjo i just found us  what you think?

Madam linzi hello hun see the start of your extra writing where it says <img delete from there to the </a> that has to stay in hun should work as long as you delete the <img border right up to the bit i said but that has to stay in

Madam linzi i didnt try and wriggle you into trouble hun queen boo knows who the naughty one is anyway so dont you worry. what kind of books lady sanjo or would i be better not knowing


----------



## sanjo

Educational ones   of course


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Educational ones


 and you expect us to believe that do you  

depends what education you are talking about now


----------



## sanjo

Right am off, am up at 6.45am and need my hot toddy?

Love Lady sanjox


----------



## Shreks wife

nite nite sweety good luck tomorrow forgot to say i have found ya at last


nite nite everyone 
love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

OMG it is me!!!  How cute am I?  Told ya I my family think am a show off!

Nite

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hola chicas  
How is everyone?  Hope you are all having a great weekend, it's a bit miserable outside though intit?
Gilly, Ruth, Urs and Monreith - it was great to meet yesterday, I really enjoyed it.  You are all a bunch of lovely girls.  Sheena and Susan were so nice, it was so good of them to come along and talk to us.  They had lots of interesting things to say about what we can do about our issues, so hopefully we can try and get something sorted out soon.
Urs, I am praying that you get seen soon hon, you have waited so long  
Ruth - glad the shopping went well today and hope you are nice and warm and dry back at home now.
Gail - sorry you couldnt be there hon, would have been great to see you.  I hope you are ok hon, I have been thinking about you 
Lady Sanjo - hope you are ok hon, the wait must be doing your head in .  I am thinking about you and hope it's good news for tomorrow  
Countess Shona - how are you petal?  Hope you are having a fab weekend.  Btw you are damn right I know who the naughty one is!      
Jen - how are things with you hon?  The girls are right, 2007 will be a good year and we may be on for a spate of autumn/winter babies, you never know  
Well all the decorating is done (for now) so we had a really lazy Sunday but I think we deserved it!  We had friends over for a wee night last night and it was lovely, they even brought their own ready-made cocktails, it was great!!!  We had a lie in this morning and went to see Casino Royale earlier and it was really good, it was an ideal day to go to the cinema with all this rain and howling wind outside!
Can't believe it's Sunday night so soon  
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

boo i dont no why the changed me from glonal f to purgone they said it was just the same just diffrent folk made it !!!!  you no what it like you just take thre word for it dont you well i do just wanted to get started  hun ...

  hope this next yr is good for us all praying hard for it to be  ...
work night out this sunday im going to get smashed ...

well ill go for now roll on fri  cant wait to see what they have to say no doubt they will have some excuse ..


                  ruth you there at 12pm to doll  hope to see ya chick and good luck  x

                                    dutchess xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

ruth if you dont mind me askin what sort of stuff you going to ask i have only a few , 
1 was the sperm defrosted right 
2 would we be better with donner sperm
3 why did the eggs reject dh sperm
4 what can we do to improve this not to happin again 
5 what grade were my follicals!!!



HELP LAFIES AM I ASKING THE RIGHT STUFF AS HAVEINT GOT A SCOOBY DOO !!!!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## SAMW

hi ladies
i was wondering if i can join you? Im attending gri for iui and started stimming today. Im 32 and dh 33, been ttc for 4 yrs me been dx with pcos. started stimming in oct 06 and cycle was abandoned due to hormone levels dropping. Fingers crossed everything ok this time round.
Sam xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hi Sam - welcome to the thread, good luck with the stimming  
Jen, I think your questions are good.  You mainly want to find out why it happened and what can be done (if anything) to make sure it doesnt happen the next time.  I'm sure they will be very reassuring though and help to put your mind at ease.
Erin, I think you might have your review appt at the GRI this week too - if so, hope it goes ok.
Here's our daily hug girls  

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Sam welcome to the glasgow girls hun wishing you all the luck in the world with your tx       . We have a wee thing on here where everyone has a title (well trying to make sure everyone has one anyway) so would you like one too hun?

Duchess Jend i agree with boo you seem to be asking all the right questions hun hope they can make things clearer for you 

Queen booboo am glad you had a good time at the meet am just sorry i didnt get this time, glad all your decorating is finished for you now.

Good luck to everyone going up to gri this week  for you all

Lady sanjo am thinking of you hun am really hoping they give you good news today       

well went for a wee bit of shopping today and didnt stay long it is baltic out there.  catch ya all later

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

Hi Frw
What kind of a title? Sure i dont mind
Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi sam it is royal titles it is just for fun hun will put a few you choose what you fancy we all do it to lighten things up we dont seem to have a noble baroness or an honorable lady yet but you can be basically anything hun we customise your title to suit

this is ones we have so far if you fancy any of them just say

Queen booboo    princess monreith   lady sanjo  countess shona   duchess jend   empress erin   baroness fifi   dame dobbie  marchioness gail   baroness susanne  vicountess gilly   madam linzi  marquess urs  and vicereine spooh 

you can be any of these hun just pick if you prefer or we could choose for you

love countess shona

by the way sam before anyone else tells you there are some real nutters on here and i am proud to be one of them you will see the other later


----------



## SAMW

Hi Frw
I'll let you pick for me.
Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi sam how does noble baroness sam sound to you?

welcome to the royal kingdom hun am sure the rest will do so later too

just wait till you meet lady sanjo she is a right nutter too   

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

Hi Frw 

That sounds great   Cat wait to meet the rest of the gang - as mad as me  

Noble Baroness Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Noble baroness Sam

you will settle into the kingdom just fine if you are a nutter too    although beware me and lady sanjo keep getting sent to the tower as we are so bad sometimes but queen booboo is a real sweety she wont send you unless you are really really bad  

so how are you coping with the stimming hun how long you been doing it?

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

Countess Shona

This is my 1st day stimming, i was stimming before for 8 days in novemeber however my hormone levels dropped so they abandoned the cycle. I am at work and I have a pounding headache today - had one all week  . 
So what about you? 

Noble baroness Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

noble baroness sam

i am inbetween tx at the moment hun i go back at start of the new year.  had two et's this year

are you taking anything for head hun you are allowed paracetamol it might help

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

Countess Shona

not aken anything for head yet - a bit worried as last month i was on antibiotics and stuff for throat infection and cycle got cancelled. If it carried on I'll take paracetamol when i get home, which will be 9pm. 
Do you know what strength of paracetamol im allowed and how many?
i hope everything goes well in the new year for you.

love noble baroness sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

noble baroness sam

i pm'd you hun but i know that gri recomended paracetamol to me hope it helps nothing worse hun 

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

countess shona

thanks- just looked at message.

noble baroness sam xx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sam to the thread...this place is a god send but also a bit nuts sometimes.

Boo, thanks for the Good wishes. Do you think anyone would be interested in trying to get the group formalised (esp for the Lanarkshire girls) so that we could complain to the Health Board en masse. I really liked what Sheena had to say about the complaints procedure. I don't know about you but sitting around waiting is a bit of a nightmare and I think having something else to focus on would be good. As they say in the protest song "We shall overcome". DH thinks I'm heading up to the Scottish Parliament brandishing a placard , handcuffing myself to Jack Mcconnell shouting

* "Justice for Infertility".*

Not quite my scene but it would be a good topic of conversation. 

Hope everyone else is well tonight and snuggled up with DH/DP. Mine's is away to see the Charlatans tonite .... don't think he ever grew out of the whole Manchester Music Scene... Just realised I'm living with a Peter Pan Wannabe .

Sending you all      .

marquess Urs
x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well tonight and thanks for wishing me luck for Friday. Shona you really make me laugh with all the titles. I am afraid that when it comes to posting I am no good at remembering them all.

Sanjo I hope everything went OK for you today. 

Sam welcome to the Glasgow girls and good luck with the stimming. I don't know if you have heard of 4head for headaches. I find this good for tension headaches you just rub it on your 4head and temples. It is a natural headache treatment and you can buy it in most chemist shops.

Jen it sounds like you are asking all the right questions. You and me are kind of both in the same boat here as we are both using frozen sperm and I feel as if this possibly has an effect on your chances of success. I know you did not get any fertilised on your last cycle which was really bad luck and I hope this never happens to you again hun but on our first cycle we only had two fertilise which has made me feel nervous about our chances next time round. So my major questions are what was the quality of the sperm after being thawed and what was the quality of my eggs.

I have also printed out the (ICSI questions for a follow up consultation) which you will find on the ICSI thread before clicking on to Glasgow girls. Not all of these questions applied to me so I went through it with a marker pen and outlined all the questions I might want to ask. I found this a great help as it means you can't really miss anything out. I don't know what they will think of me bombarding them with all these questions on the day but if I don't have something in front of me I will probably forget what I wanted to ask so I hope this will be helpful for you. 

So good luck for Friday Jen and hope to see you there.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Just a quick post.
Urs, I think it is a good idea to send any letters from a larger group - we need to think up a name too.  If it's ok with you, can we discuss it in pms cause I am wary of posting things like this on the thread.  Just so everyone is aware, we are not thinking of formalising the Glasgow Girls by doing things like meeting the 1st Monday of every month etc, it is more to think up a name so that we can use that name to write to various bodies/parties and it has more of an impact than writing letters as individuals.  We would like to write a letter to highlight the issue with the Lanarkshire waiting list and I know Urs and Fionag would also be keen to do this. 
If anyone is interested in a bit of positive action for IF patients, can you please pm me - then I will pm all those who are interested and we can discuss things further.  Thanks.
Hope everyone has a good night,
love and hugs Boo x


----------



## sanjo

[fly][size=25pt]   IVE HAD MY SURGE!!!!!! YIPEEEEEE!  [/fly]

Thank god I can here you all shouting- she'll shut up now! 
Ive to call on Wednesday at 3pm to see if my frosties have survived the THAW and if all is well for FET on Thursday

Noble Baroness Sam lovey to have you join our own wee mad kingdom of FF nutters! Hope you will enjoy the time you spend on here with us. Just a word of warning tho Countess Shona is a right bad one, shes so naughty and tries to get me sent to the tower, thats just between you and i though eh!  Good luck with tretment and paracetamol is fine GRI have recommended it to me in the past or as Marquess Urs has sugested 4head is vey good- strange feeling on your forehead but it does work- its like minty nippy on your head  

Countess Shona- it was your dancing hunny- thank you so much. Still cant get that screen saver  You know me might not ever get it! 

Dutch- i think that you have all the questions right, mind to take them with you and score then off as you go along that way you shouldnt forget one of them. 

Marquess Urs- I could just see you handcuffed to Jackie boy shouting "throw me in prison I'll stand by my rights" and all of us in a chain handcuffed to his residence screeching like banshees!    At least we'd be on the telly!

Madam Linzi- why do i keep calling you Dame?  How are you chick?

Queen Boo- New additions to your kingdom-its growing chick 

Hi Erin- I think that i mite have forgotten to mention you in my big list last time- im so sorry.

Hi to everyone I missed

Lots of Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> [fly][size=25pt]   IVE HAD MY SURGE!!!!!! YIPEEEEEE!  [/fly]
> Ive to call on Wednesday at 3pm to see if my frosties have survived the THAW and if all is well for FET on Thursday
> 
> Noble Baroness Sam lovey to have you join our own wee mad kingdom of FF nutters! Hope you will enjoy the time you spend on here with us. Just a word of warning tho Countess Shona is a right bad one, shes so naughty and tries to get me sent to the tower, thats just between you and i though eh!




oi cheeky i heard that you minx  after all my breakdancing too 

seriously though that is you on your way now hun wont be long now

Ruth you dont have a title either ( i didnt start the title thing hun i am not quite sure who did if i am honest too far back to remember now) how do you fancy Duchess Ruth?


----------



## sanjo

Im getting a smart   now! Oh did I tell you Ive had my surge!! 

Lady Sanjoxx

(hope im still laughing on Wed)


----------



## SAMW

Hi Lady Sanjo
Thanks, i think i'll need to buy some of that 4head stuff. i've taken 2 paracetamol about 1.5hrs ago and its still going.   i might stop of at asda and see if they do 4head and get some.
i have 45 mins to go then thats work for the day   today has just seem to have dragged.

noble baroness sam xx


----------



## sanjo

OMG your still at work, I thought I had it bad working till 7, you poor wee soul working till 9, and you being a royal too shocking,    What is ityou do? or is that too nosey? 

Good idea try to get it, it does work hunny, think it maybe about £5-6.

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> OMG your still at work, I thought I had it bad working till 7, you poor wee soul working till 9, and you being a royal too shocking,  What is ityou do? or is that too nosey?
> Lady Sanjo


what do you mean you are always nosey 

noble baroness that stuff would be worth a try hun  you poor wee soul

lady sanjo i have a flying beastie in the house and dh is out HELP


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> lady sanjo i have a flying beastie in the house and dh is out HELP


2 mins just putting talc into wonder woman costume(she says squeezing into oufit to save you), be there in a jiffy 

Im never nosey- i just takean active interest in the kingdom


----------



## sanjo

Still trying, just a min


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> 2 mins just putting talc into wonder woman costume(she says squeezing into oufit to save you), be there in a jiffy
> 
> Im never nosey- i just takean active interest in the kingdom


       my imagination is running riot at the thought

admit it you are just nosey


----------



## sanjo

emmmmm, think that you might just have to wait for DH  , no its not that i cant get the outfit on, i'm having a bad hair day! 

Ok maybe just a wee tinnie bit over interested  

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## SAMW

Im tried so hard not to laugh too loud at the thought of lady sanjo   
snap my imagination is going a bit  
anyway have been counting down the minutes - have 20minutes then thats me free for the day   

sam xx


----------



## SAMW

im workin in a call centre - meant to spend time   to customers but today its just not happening, its a bank i work for.


----------



## Shreks wife

at least you are honest Nosey parker  now you know

dh better not be long this is a 

noble baroness we are a better laugh hun

told you she was a nutter didnt i


----------



## SAMW

i dont know who's missing more marbles


----------



## Shreks wife

SAMW said:


> i dont know who's missing more marbles


definately lady sanjo hun honest


----------



## sanjo

Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Queen Booboo i think lady sanjo needs the tower again she is getting out of hand again    

 lady sanjo


----------



## SAMW

well going home time, will speak to you lovely ladies later. think i'll go home and to bed

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Night night sam hun talk again soon

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Noble Baroness Sam

You have a safe journey home hunny, dont you be getting pictures in your head and not concentrating  

nite nite

lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

contessa lizi is due in to give us a new home i think.  We natter too much i think 19 pages all ready


----------



## sanjo

No wonder i,ve a sore throat 

I was gonnae fone you today and breathe but thought youd be afraid, very afraid.   You should here me, my dad just phoned there and he said "oh, Ivegot the wrong number"  he didnt recognise my voice.

Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> No wonder i,ve a sore throat
> 
> I was gonnae fone you today and breathe but thought youd be afraid, very afraid.  You should here me, my dad just phoned there and he said "oh, Ivegot the wrong number" he didnt recognise my voice.
> 
> Lady sanjo


      you never know i might scare you

your throat still bad hun 

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Yes, I think ive got a "wee baby" flu, but Dh said id know if i have the flu cos of there was a £100 pound note laying on the ground I wouldnt be able to pick it up- i could pick it up nae bother!  So Dr DHs diagnois is a hypocondriacs cold  

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Yes, I think ive got a "wee baby" flu, but Dh said id know if i have the flu cos of there was a £100 pound note laying on the ground I wouldnt be able to pick it up- i could pick it up nae bother! So Dr DHs diagnois is a hypocondriacs cold
> 
> Lady Sanjo


       
<lays a hundred pound note on floor just to check>


----------



## sanjo

I got it, maybe Dh is right, am at it!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> I got it, maybe Dh is right, am at it!!!


Hope you notice it was monopoly money


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> Hope you notice it was monopoly money


nope, spent it!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> nope, spent it!!


You have finally totally lost your marbles god help us tomorrow night gonna need help here     

do you think i could spend the rest as easy then?

the pic on phone was a me to you teddy too so sorry you never got it


----------



## sanjo

Awwww, my screen saver is cr*p as well.  

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

we will think of a way for you to get it dont you worry

How is my lovely BIL doing tonight

he doesnt say much (although dont think he would get word in the soul)


----------



## sanjo

He said to say hi to his SIL, your his only one, you know!

Love Lady Sanjo & Lord Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> He said to say hi to his SIL, your his only one, you know!
> 
> Love Lady Sanjo & Lord Sanjoxx


only one eh?

well say hi to my favourite BIL even though i have another three i prefer him to them all so welcome to ff Lord sanjo


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824KPGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F1%255F39%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Thanks countess shona for the hint with the smiley's!!

Good lucK Lady Sanjo for Wednesday. Hope they thaw well. How many Frosties do you have? Keep believing the power of positive vibes  







Can I ask how many times they took blood? Thinking about our FET in January.

Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Madam Linzi

I had 6 bloods in total, and have 5 frosties.  The nurse said that its usually 2-3 bloods   think they liked hurting me!

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Madam linzi glad you worked it out hun

lady sanjo you are special hun thats why you had so many bloods taken


----------



## sanjo

[fly]I knew that already!![/fly]
They knew that the nearer we got to xmas we'd bring them in choccies

Oh i forgot to say that Lord Sanjo bought raffel tickets at GRI the other day (cant mind what one there's been so many)
and you can win a signed RFC shirt £5 each and he bought 3, he'd better win. 

lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello tell dh he will have to come now and see my signed footy the 86 team my pride and joy hope he gets the shirt

thats it hun they are looking for good choccies  you should get them for all the blood you have donated recently


----------



## Shreks wife

LADY SANJO you need to empty your pm box hun is all full up again

night night hunni

love countess shona

night night to all the glasgow girls

X X X X X X X X


----------



## sanjo

Sorry babe, doing it now

Nite to you and HD

Nite to all GGs

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Good morning all have been up early this morning this darn budgie  was wakened up by santa claus is coming to town  he keeps setting off that santa and singing to it.

well i am going to see my neices in there pantomime thingy tonight that should be fun. My older niece is a case so it should be a laugh.

Will need to do some ironing too today DH is nagging me about it  told him he could do some for me seens as he is off to but he isnt taking me up on it  but hey whats new.  so as you may have guessed am gonna be wee bit busy today.

hope everyone is ok today and will talk to you all later

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

Good morning 
You girls love to chat dont you? I hope your enjoying the ironing countess shona  , i did all mine on saturday nite at 2pm then i proceeded to clean my windows inside and out as couldnt sleep  , my neighbours must have thought i'd lost the plot. 
Well im glad to say my headache is gone for now (touch wood) it stays that way.
Will speak to you all later - in work till 9pm again.

love noble baroness sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello again 

Noble baroness sam glad the headache is getting better hun hope it stays that way for you. Lady sanjo and myself love to talk although if i am honest lady sanjo is a bad influence on me i am usually a quiet soul  honest. You have awfully long shifts hun  bet your glad to get home at night?

Lady sanjo remember i am going to pantomime tonight  will catch ya later if you are not in bed by then anyway  oh while i remember that ivf program is on tonight i will need to set a tape for it. Have pm'd you what you requested hun  and Dh said to say he feels sorry for your DH if your as bad as me  dont worry i will sort him out later  need him to drive me to pantomime first 

well better go straighten this mop out  although if i thought i could have ironed it earlier when i was doing all that  earlier i did my  too am an awfully good girl when i start 

 for now talk to you all later (mind you have been warned now  )

 this will be me tonight

 from countess shona to you all bye bye


----------



## LiziBee

Here is a new thread for you -it is specifically for anyone going through treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary IUI, IVF or ICSI (or anything else!).

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
(Contessa of Sherwood) Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Would your royal highnesses like to make your way to this new thread as this one has now been locked. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=77871.0


----------



## Shreks wife

thank you contessa lizi

Lady sanjo beat ya too it again 

catch ya all later and mind not to much  without me   

love countess shona

P.s. just posted a long post on other thread sorry if i had waited would have got it on here


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi  guys hope your all well im on a downer why i dont no !!!  just got my first period since last cyle of tm and its bloody killing me bad pains since last night  ahhh

anyway not working any later than i have to the day cant be botherd ,
not long to friday for the review we bit nervios hope the dont tell us some it i dont want to here  me  i think the worst as per usal 
  found my xmas prezi of dh he got me a pair of victoria beckham jeans  well they better be mine !!!!  not long now ladies till crimbo  its my staff do sunday and im going to get totaly pished !!!! lol

                                    speak soon love me xxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Coutessa of Sherwood thanks for the new thread hope you are well

Sorry to hear that your having a bad day Dutch- hope your feeling a wee bit better now tho.  Did you leave work early? 

NobleBaroness Sam- glad the headaches gone, it will be back tonight tho with working till 9pm again  

Countess shona- thanks for the PM, ive Pmd back with your request  

Can I ask a question please?   My AF arrived on 13th November and had bloods every otherday since 24th Nov (day 11), only had surge on Sun/Mon 3-4th Dec and having FET on Thursday 7th Nov, my next AF is due again on 13th Dec, this is only 6 days from FET.  are you all with me? hope so cos am confused   This means I would have AF before 2ww is out if the cycle is a negative.  Does this seem right to you?  Iam scared this is going to be a waste cos its too near AF again.  I mite be just being paranoid due to rollercoaster of IVF but i need someone to confirm this is ok.  I know obviously GRI know date of AF in nov but its too late for reasurrance at GRI now.  Or am i just being thick and this is totally ok! 

Sorry am gubbed after that

Daily hugs 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## monreith

Sorry Sanjo...I can't help but I am sure that they know what they are doing and would not do anything that did not have a good chance for you. Fingers crossed that this is the one.  

JenD - sorry your feeling down, guess we all have days like that but you can always get us to cheer you up   Your very very naughty though looking for your christmas presents   My Dh has not bought me anything yet so I can't peek, I am so bad at that!!

I have not posted since the  meet on Sat, it was great to meet some of the girls and Urs is right you really did leave with a fire in your belly after the positive energy of Sheena and Susan and they were soooo helpful. Hope to see more new faces at the next meet. Sorry about those who could not make it.

GailM - thinking of you  

Has anyone had their christmas party at work yet? I have one tomorrow night but it is just the book group night out so should be quite tame  How was yours Fionag - did you suffer on Saturday?

My news is that I might do another tx in Jan if we can pluck up the courage - which means I will be your cycle buddy Boo   ANyone esle joining us in Jan?

Dh has made my dinner again - how lovely.

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Sanjo and all the other GLASGOW GIRLS

Glad everything is going well for you Sanjo.  I am also up at the Royal on Thursday for EC at 8.30am.  What time are you going in at?

PS  I'm the same as you.  Completely covered in bruises from all the bloods!

Love Sharon


----------



## sanjo

Hi Sharon

Great to see you posting hunny- good luck for your EC on Thursday   

I have to phone the lab tomorrow at 3pm to find out of embryos have thawed ok (hold on babies) and if so we willgeta time then.  i will let you know, we mite get to meet eh!

The bruises are right around to my elbows   

Monreith thank you the reasurrance hunny, that what I thought to- just wanted someone else to say it.  Thanks pet.

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Just a quickie, am off for a wee nap before dinner.  Me is quite tired today.
Lady Sanjo - best of luck for tommorrow honey  .
Also I am with Monreith, I am sure the Royal are aware of everything and please try not to worry.  I think if you are still confused about it all, you should definitely ask them about it when you call tomorrow.  I'm sure they will do their best to explain it properly and ease your worries.
Sharon - good luck for e/c on Thursday  
Duchie Jen - you poor wee soul, hope you are feeling better soon petal  
Now, did you accidentally find your pressie or did you go looking?!  
Countess Shona - how are you doing hon?
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok - sorry this is a short post but my bed beckons!
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Monrieth

Tried to pm you but your inbox is to full to receive the msg.  I'll try again tomorrow to do it.

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well.  Ouch sanjo, the bruises sound horrible..never mind though they are worth it for the end result. Good luck tomorrow for 3 o'clock.  wishing you all the best for your snow babies.

Monreith, our christmas party isn't until the 15th and I know for a fact is will be a very drunk experience.  Just as well I'm not going through treatments soon as I'm sure it will take me to new year for my poor wee kidney's to recover.  

Sam, glad the headaches are gone.. there is nothing worse that having one that won't go away.

Boo, hope you enjoy your nap...hope dh is making dinner for you!

Take care everyone

Love 
Marquess Urs x (feeling a bit royal tonite so thought I would use my title)


----------



## SAMW

hi ladies

still at work finish at 9pm then that me till monday   off on holiday need to just relax

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Evening all

how are the lovely glasgow girls doing?

Duchess Jend sorry to hear your feeling down hun  

Sharon lovely to hear from you hun      for thursday

Princess Monreith how you doing?  i dont have a christmas party or night out at my work am affraid


Queen booboo you sound shattered hun everything ok with you?

Noble baroness sam wont be long till you finish now hun

Lady sanjo please try not to worry everything will be fine hun the embies are gonna be ok they are strong wee mites, and GRI wouldnt go ahead hun if they thought it wouldnt work they dont want to see negatives any more than us.       I have pm'd you hun.  

hi to all the other glasgow girls you all know who you are  

well i went to the pantomime   was totally mental just the way i like it one scene was about a hospital waiting room we all said oh no if it is that we will be here all night, you all know what waiting in A&E is like   but i am glad to say it was fab

take care love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Countess Shona

Thanks again for calming me down, you're a star.  Glad you enjoyed the pantomime.
My fone hasnt stopped ringing for over a hour now   , when I ever get to rest my voice. 
Im going off to watch Child Against all Odds.

Thankyou  to Queen Boo-take care hunny

And also to Marquess Urs

Love

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya hun 

thats ok we are here for you, you know that.  am just gonna watch program too will be back later

love countess shona


----------



## linzi32

Hi ladies

Just a quick one tonight as I am knackered. Hope everyone is keeping well. 

Sharon - Good luck for E/c on thursday   

Lady Sanjo -  Good luck for tomorrow.  

Can anyone answer this question: Just watched prof winston & child against all odd. Did anyone else get scanned when they put the embies back? I know my E/T was abandoned(stupid cervix!!!!) but I never got to see my embies or got scanned. All these ladies on the TV get to see the Embies and see them getting out back in!! 

Night
Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Linzi

I wasnt scanned as my embryos were put back in: I was thinking that tonight when I saw that.  I didnt see them either. 

Dont be hard on yourself hunny- you will be just fine next time- and we will be here to help you through it.  

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi linzi

i didnt see them when put in either hun that is either for the camera's or maybe something to do with england or private tx would be nice if we did get to see them like that though


----------



## Shreks wife

well everyone am off to  now gonna have an early night for a change 

Lady sanjo i am crossing everything possible for your embies tomorrow hun, that will be my  tonight for your wee embies and for you and dh too hunni. try have a good sleep tonight and stay calm if you can  catch ya tomorrow sweety.

nite nite to all the glasgow girls

 countess shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, am so sorry i couldnt make it on saterday, ive been feeling really low, i think its just with my dad and work and then AF arrived on friday the 1st since my BFN ,
hope you all had a good time, what did sheena say ? 

anyhoo, the house is a mess DH is putting up a wall and ive got him on a time limt as i want it done before   and i mean this xmas, he is soooo laid back but am sure he make a good job.

is it just me or are people so insensitive when it comes to ivf, DH pal visited and knew the treatment didnt work and asked me if i was pregnant yet!!!! than offered me ovulation sticks as his GF didnt need then as she is pregnant it makes me so      


love susanne xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Susanne sorry to hear your feeling down just now   i dont think people totally understand infertility and the stress and heartache involved unless they are going through it themselves.  

Lady sanjo hope you got a good sleep last night hunni,      

hello to everyone else this morning hope you are all doing ok.

Sharon good luck for tomorrow hunni hope you get plenty of wee eggies        

talk later countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Morning oh sorry- Afternoon

Im skivving today, couldnt be bothered to go to work today, so thats me until Monday.

susanne sorry your feeling low hunny and didnt make the meet.  You have had a tough time of it lately, we are here for you
whenever you need us. 

Sharon- nearly there petal fingers crossed for you.xxxx

Countess Shona hiya, what you up to? want a cuppa?

Love Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Im skivving today, couldnt be bothered to go to work today, so thats me until Monday.
> 
> Countess Shona hiya, what you up to? want a cuppa?
> 
> Love Lady Sanjo


at least it just isnt me who skives    

just milk for me hun please am sweet enough  not to heavy on the coffee mind. fancy a scone to go with it home made too

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

OMG id love a scone, have you got cream?  its like ole mother hubbard in here?

why cant i drive?  keep looking out at the car, and thinking if only....then i could get somemore christmas shopping

Sandraxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all well today.
Lady Sanjo - good luck for 3pm hon      
Susanne - sorry to hear you are feeling down.  I was going to text you on Saturday but I didnt want to pressure you or anything and I knew there would be a reason why you werent there.  Hope you feel better soon petal  
People can be insensitive hon, I think we have all been on the receiving end of some unbelievably rude/thoughtless comments at some time or another.  The one I never really understand is when you tell someone that you are having problems and need IVF, quite often the first thing they say is "oh we had no problems at all, it happened first time for us."  Really, how wonderful for you - now &%$! off!!
I also had someone tell me that she got pg by accident, then took the morning after pill but it didnt work..
Did anyone watch A Child Against All Odds last night?  Was I the only one who sympathised with the woman who went to Russia, then when you found out she already had a child which was conceived naturally, felt slightly less sympathy...
When she went on about how she hadnt thought about the consequences of having a child from a donor egg, dh turned to me and said "I think she has severe psychological problems."
I did think the woman from Romania who had an IVF baby at 66 was interesting.  She obviously didnt have much money and didnt seem to have a partner so my first question was, how did she fund the IVF and who is the baby's father?!  It didnt help that the woman looked about 120 years old either...
That is my wee rant over with...
Here is the group hug for the day  
Have a good day girls

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

sorry i no have cream trying diet remember so have removed all temptations  

i feel the same about driving the only thing is i am learning have been for four years with dh just havent taken test yet   wouldnt get the car anyway dh needs it for work so why bother  

Queen boo hello there yeah i watched it too and did feel sorry too see your point though i would be happy with one healthy why go through all that and then say you hadnt really thought it through properly   i couldnt imagine having a baby at 66 that is scary at her age she might not even see the wean reared.  just think though if she could do it we all will too  

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Oh well never mind the cream......i got my own  

Queen Boo- i know exactly what you mean about the woman that went to Russia!

Countess Shona- i wouldnt even dream of taking lessons with DH thnk he'd end up killing me! 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

this is me although not the sporty motor. DH is good teacher hardly ever gets on to me now says i am a good driver  also says i drive him up the wall though   

countess shona


----------



## Sharonc

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.  Getting quite nervous now about EC tomorrow.  Hope they find some eggs.  When I had my last scan on Monday there were three at 17, 1 x 16, 1 x 14, 2 x 13 and 4 x 10mm.  Does this mean that these are all they would retrieve or do they remove any that are there and are smaller??

Feeling quite sick since I took my booster last night.  Feel like I want to vomit all the time!  Phoned into work sick today as I couldn't face having to sit on my backside for at least 7 hours.  Just trying to take it easy today.  How long did any of you girls take off work when on the 2ww?

I watched a Child Against All Odds last night too Boo and also couldn't find much sympathy for the woman who went to Russia either.  At least she has a child.  Sometimes you should just be happy with what you've got.  I'd be delighted with just one!

Sanjo hope you have had some good news.

Off to do some Christmas shopping on the internet now.

Speak to you soon

Sharon x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi sharon

as far as i remember it was 10 and above they where looking for but the booster will increase the sizes to mature them.  I took the first week off both times but my job isnt hard basically sitting down most of the time.
best of luck tomorrow hope you get plenty of eggies                

DH is trying to pick music to put on his mp3 looks like it is gonna take some time  

will talk later
love countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys hope you all ok trying to put some photos on my profile so you can see me !!!!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Sharon and Sanjo - all the best for tomorrow (Sanjo, hope you got on ok today hon?)      
Shona - how did dh get on with his mp3 player? My dh is rubbish at that too and always asks me to do it for him  
Just off to make dinner now, accompanied by a nice chilled glass of wine - lovely!
Have a good night girls,
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

this picture stuff doing my nut in ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## jend (jenny)

jend said:


> this picture stuff doing my nut in ahhhhhhhhhhhhh


 i cant get a photo gallery on well under my new pic .... so i thought id take my dogs of and put me and dh on ... well what you think guys ..xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Everyone

Ive to go to GRI tomorrow at 3.15 for FET, my 5   have survive the thaw.

Dutch - lookin good hun, well done, i could never work that out (ask the countess)

Sharon- best of luck for tomorrow hunny- let us know how you get on!  I had my last Et on a Sturday and went back to work on the Monday.  Having FET tomorrown and going back to work on Monday. They will retrieve as many as possible i think? 

Thanks Queen Boo and hope you enjoy the meal & wine mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

Countess Shona thank you (you know what for hunny)

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## SAMW

hi 

Sanjo - thats good news and i hope everything goes well tomorrow  

Sharon - good luck for e/c tomorrow  

Frw - thats good you enjoyed the panto - what was it called?

Susanne - im sorry to hear your feeling down, people can be sooo insensitive which makes you wonder why they do it  

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

DH couldnt do the mp3 and of course it is now left for me to sort at this time of night   men 

Duchess jend pleased to meet ya hunni you look a lovely couple.  have pm'd ya

Lady sanjo you are welcome hun,  i couldnt get on pc tonight as i said before dh took over it     hope to catch ya tomorrow before you go hun but best of luck      

best of luck sharon for tomorrow hun will be thinking of you             

Queen booboo hope you had a good meal hunni

well by for now see ya all later

love countess shona

p.s. sanjo ive pm'd you hunni xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

sam it was one the kids made up thereselves hun they had everything from a hospital A&E waiting room to bus drivers taking them to see the equivelent to the baby jesus was good for there first try though


----------



## Shreks wife

all

well i am gonna have a day of clearing up today got loads of  still to do i dont know where it all comes from.  and  too do to. think am gonna make tablet later was gonna do it yesterday but couldnt be bothered  so think i will do today as well.

never got the mp3 sorted out i was so tired and was ready for  so gonna be real busy although still find time for everyone on here 

Lady sanjo and Sharon am thinking of you both today               

take care all 
love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi chicks  
Hope you are all ok and having a good day.
Lady Sanjo - great news about your frosties surviving the thaw, that is a great sign.
Lady Sanjo and Sharon - good luck today guys, am thinking of you both  
Countess Shona - I love tablet so much and I make it every now and again but you have put me in the mood now!
Jen - I love your photo! You are like what I imagined - you look full of fun and happy, that is how I always imagined you to be.
Have a good day everyone, here is a group hug  
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

sanjo that fantastic hun good luck for 2morra xx   not long now for the 2ww hun

  so you all like ma photo  well thanx  guys 

  got the review 2morra at  12pm  am nervous !!!!  y a da ken ,
  hope everyones ok  
boo how you doing ma old sparra !!!  ruth you all set fro 2morra you no who i am now don't 4get to say hi !!!!
susanne1 hope your ok hun i no how you feeling keep your chin up and hang in there .
hope everyone else is good  all you crazy we things !!!! ya  
Ive just had a new hair do out on the razzel sunday night work doo think ill get smasssssssssshed !!!!

                the duchess o Gretna thAT will be jenny d xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello girls

well on for a wee while heading to brownies in a wee while  

Lady sanjo      love shona

sharon hope you got on ok today to hunni       

Queen booboo best laid plans mp3 took me too long never got time to make tablet   mouth was watering for it too

Duchess jend have a good time on sunday  

Jend and ruth hope tomorrow goes ok for you both and you get answers to your questions     

hope everyone else is doing fab

love countess shona

catch ya all later


----------



## SAMW

lady sanjo - hope it goes well hun  

sharon - how did you get on today? hope it went well

countess shona - how do you get all the other smilies?

Well i have an appointment at GRI tomorrow, will be day 5 of stimms i think its a blood test tomorrow. After that i might go shopping and have lunch with my mate who found out she's lost her job as the company she worked for has gone bust!

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

noble baroness  Sam i knew there was someone else sorry hunni          for tomorrow hunni

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

countess shona

did you forget all about me?   imagine that eh?  

sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

SAMW said:


> countess shona
> 
> did you forget all about me?  imagine that eh?
> 
> sam xx


i know hun unforgivable isnt it  promise never to do it again 

love countess shona

well looks like no brownies for me tonight dh has just rung he is gonna be later home than expected so wont be able to go tonight


----------



## SAMW

countess shona

you better not forget me again. I'll hold you to that  

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

No allowed on long tonight: DH wants me to lie down all night! 
Well ive had x2 frosties replaced today and Dr Yates said again "its as good as it gets" so fingers crossed ladies, thats me on my 2WW.  Due for testing 21st Dec.  Think that Dh would of even had my lie on the back seat all the way home if I'd have let him.

Ruth, Jen and Sam good luck for tomorrow.  Hope that you get all the answers that you are looking for.

Sharon hope that you got on well today   

Countess Shona i was looking forward to some tablet too  , by the way it was Dr Yates that did the FET, couldnt help but snigger as I though of our posts re: him.  

Take care all and speak soon

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> No allowed on long tonight: DH wants me to lie down all night!
> Well ive had x2 frosties replaced today and Dr Yates said again "its as good as it gets" so fingers crossed ladies, thats me on my 2WW. Due for testing 21st Dec. Think that Dh would of even had my lie on the back seat all the way home if I'd have let him.
> 
> Countess Shona i was looking forward to some tablet too , by the way it was Dr Yates that did the FET, couldnt help but snigger as I though of our posts re: him.
> Love Lady Sanjoxxx


hello hunni sorry about tablet will make it again . Dr yates i bet you did snigger ( i remember what you said about him too 

you listen to dh and relax am on his side this time sorry 

you take care hun and relax as much as possible this weekend

i will keep the kingdom as mental as ever for ya till you get back

      

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

Lady Sanjo

I agree with Countess Shona - take it easy this weekend adn I'll be keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you. I hope you get a BFP. 
   

Sam xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone

Sanjo, that is excellent news - keeping everything crossed for happy news on the 21st!!
Sharon - did it go ok hon?
Sam - good luck tomorrow petal.  Enjoy lunch with your friend, what an awful time to lose your job.
Jen and Ruth - good luck girls, hope they give you some answers which can help you to move forward and feel hopeful about the future. 
Susanne - hope you are ok petal  
Gail - hope you are doing ok hon  
Urs - I didnt get a minute at work today but I mailed you this morning.  I was hoping to do a draft of the letter to Lanarkshire health board but just got no time today (sorry).  Let me know what you think of my email and we will get something sent off soon.
If anyone else is interested in seeing/commenting on the letter about the waiting lists, just let us know and we will send you a copy.
Hope everyone else is ok. 
We are going away up north for a few days at the weekend, for our wedding anniversary and also just because we fancied a break away before tx starts in Jan.  Three years, apparently that is leather!!!  
I have bought him a leather wallet but will need to wait and see what he gets me!!!  
So if I dont get on here before Saturday, have a fab weekend girls and hope you all get on ok tomorrow.
Will miss you all - back on Tuesday so will talk to you all then.
Love and big hugs, Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

good luck for your 2ww sanjo  what a good prezi that would be  fingers crossed for the 21st hun sending     


  jennifer x


----------



## sanjo

Thanks for all good wishes- Dh and I really appreciate it, esp as no one in our famlies know

Queen Boo have a great weekend, leather eh!  say no more!!! 

Love Lady Sanjoxxxx


----------



## SAMW

Queen Boo

I celebrated my leather anniversary this year - you wont believe that hubby bought me a leather gym bag! As i got married on my birthday i got 2 pressies so my birthday pressie was some gym gear   He did say he wasnt trying to hint at anything such as  - lose weight.  
I'd like a copy of the letter regarding the waiting lists as a friend of mine has been waiting ages and the time keeps getting longer.
Enjoy your weekend 

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello again 

Queen booboo leather eh? the mind boggles what he will buy ya   enjoy your weekend hunni, promise to behave while your away 

Noble baroness sam is this you then  or more like  ?

hiya duchess hunni

countess shona

P.s. Lady sanjo you have your royal family just now hun  lets you suprise people when it works


----------



## SAMW

Countess Shona

Its more a bit of both, i go through phases where im very good and other times im not soo good  
Then when we go shopping i have a cheek to have a   as to why nothing fits  

Sam xx


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies
You miss one night on here and sooo much to catch up on!! 

Countess Shona - love your smiley's hun  Do you know when you might start treatment in the new year?

Sam  - Hope you enjoy the leather gym bag 

Sanjo -    and  hope the 2ww goes quickly and that you get a BFP for christmas.

Ruth & Jend - Hope the reviews go well tommorrow  
Hi  to all I have missed including Susanne, Gail, Urs and Sharon.

Boo enjoy the time away 

Also quick question re FET. Why do they defrost all the Embies? Can they be refrozen?
Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi linzi

we didnt speak that much over last few days did we?  

i hope to start january february depending on my weight being ok over christmas am trying to lose weight again   eating for two before i need to  

they thaw them all hun depending how many frosties anyway incase they dont thaw good, they do refreeze depending on the embies hun how they have thawed and whether they would survive refreeze hope that helps

love countess shona

am off to bed now girls have a good night and good luck tomorrow girls


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

I have not been on for a while as i have been of work for a week shopping and having fun.  Hope your all doing fine!!  Finished all my shopping and im now skint  

Would love to have a baby for next Xmas as im sure we all would!!!

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Sharonc

Hi everyone

EC went okay yesterday but I was disappointed as I only got 5 eggs.  Phoned GRI this morning to check on fertilisation and can't believe it,  4 of them have fertilised.  I had expected 1 or 2 if I'm honest.  Really pleased!!  Have to go back tomorrow for ET at 10.30am and then on the dreaded 2WW.

Sanjo - good luck on your 2WW.  Hope we'll both have the best Christmas present ever!!

Sharon x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Again only on quickly whilst DH makes my Brunch

Countess Shona Hiya Chick -you okay?  Have you made the tablet yet?

Sharon- 4 fertilised thats great hunny- lots of luck for tomorrow- iam so pleased for you-2ww together! Fingers crossed defo for the best xmas hopefully.

Better go

Hi to all GGs  

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello girls

have been real busy this morning, housework done and budgie showered and blow dried ( he even went upside down to get belly dried   )  gonna do the tablet after lunch i think.

Lady sanjo glad to hear you are doing as you are told for once   you relax hun and let dh pamper you  

sharon that is fab news hunni best of luck for tomorrow     

Gilly welcome back hunni glad you enjoyed yourself although now skint  

noble baroness sam did you get your stuff done last night hun ?  

hello to everyone else

catch ya all later

countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
At work but I've got a few minutes free so I thought I would log on and say hi - I just cant stay away from you all  

Sharon - that is wonderful news, no wonder you're thrilled!  Best of luck with e/t tomorrow  
Countess Shona - do you really blow dry your budgie?!
Lady Sanjo - hope you are hanging in there hon.  You take it easy now.
Gilly - good to hear from you again, that's good you got all your shopping done!
Hi to everyone else - Monreith, Fionag, Gail, Karen, Sam, Ruth, Linzi, Jen, Erin, Dobbie - sorry if I have missed anyone out.
Can someone please do an af dance for me, it is not due till tomorrow but I want it to come on time - if it's later than Sunday then it means I will have to get DR injection on 1st Jan and I am a bit unsure what the Royal will do if that's the case!!! eeek

Have a great weekend girls, speak to you all soon
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Queen booboo

especially for you hunni

     

     

only the best for the queen  hope it helps hunni good luck

love countess shona

P.s. yeah i really did blow dry the budgie too cold just now he cant afford a cold


----------



## jend (jenny)

THE REVIEW DIDNT GO  WELL TODAY AT ALL 

  my eggs perished didnt even get dh sperm out of the freezer , 
also my diabetes is an big issue  they want it 100% b4 they even consider my 3rd go but we decided to have a brake till next April anyway also they said that my ovaries could be tierd ,we asked how i was only having between 3-6 follicles  i think this is a lot of rot !!!!
well I'm going to try accupunter as you all no at least DH sperm spot on .
so ill look in time to time on you all  hope you ones on 2ww get the bfp you all deserve and have a great Xmas 

                                              jennifer 
ruth didnt see you there you didnt have blond curley hair did you and said there was two seats !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya jend

sorry to hear it didnt go great for you hunni    dont give up you will get there  this tx is crap sometimes.

keep in touch hunni

love shona

have pm'd ya


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Jend 

I am really sorry to hear that your review did not go so well. I know it is not much consolation but at least you now have a reason for what went wrong last time and perhaps a break from TX will help your body to get back to tip top condition before trying again. I am sure acupuncture will do you the world of good also. Please do not give up your dream I am sure your time will come yet.

Our review went fairly well but I also want to take a break before trying again probably March or April.

I think we must have missed each other at the clinic and no I was not the girl with the blond curly hair. We were running a bit late and when we arrived the waiting room was nearly full and I could not see anyone who looked like you and your DH from your photo. I was wearing a black jacket and a pinky coloured scarf my DH a black fleece.

Hope you will still keep in touch Jend. I will be thinking of you.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi to everyone else

Hope you are all well. 

Sanjo just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your 2ww hope you get what you want for Xmas.

Sharon I was pleased to hear your news and best of luck also for tomorrow and your 2ww when it comes.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## UrsJ

Sanjo, Good Luck with your 2ww.  fingers crossed for you hon. 

Boo have a brill weekend...leather now..wonder what exciting stuff you will get... my 3 years was last year and dh got me something made of leather but don't think I'll post what it was. Just use your imaginations girls.  anyway, it's never been used. Wishful thinking on his part me thinks.  Our anniversary is this month as well between xmas and new year but dh is working, so won't be doing anything exciting.  Does anyone know what you should give for 4 years, please god it will be something nice this year.

Jend, sorry to hear about your review.  Bad news is really difficult to take but make sure you and dh spend loads of time together before you start your tx.  Remember what they say..3rd time lucky!    

Sharon, that's great news about your embies.  Good luck with the transfer and your two week wait.

Hope everyone has a good weekend.  

Love Urs x


----------



## jend (jenny)

THANKS GUYS XXX
ruth we must of just missed i was there at 1155 meby you were in a room when we got there or other way round well hopefully we will be on our 2ww wait to gether eh !!!  i have got lots of hosp apnts comeing of  have to go to my diabeties consoltons  every week now till i get ma problem sorted  shame we missed next time eh !!!!


----------



## jend (jenny)

ruth were you sitting at the radiator and did you have a northface jacket on doll


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
God I just cant stay away from you lot can I?!
Jen - I am so sorry about your review appointment, but as Ruth says, at least they have given you a reason for the zero fertilization.  Did they say they perished because of your diabetes, because your ovaries were tired or was there another reason?  Hopefully the break will give your body time to rest and recoup so that for your next cycle you feel as mentally and physically ready for the treatment as you can be.  Please keep in touch though, the thread wouldn't be the same without you  
Ruth - glad it went well today, maybe you and Jen will be having tx around the same time in April.
Urs - come on, spill the beans!!!  We are all dying to know what he got you!!!! haha
Well 4 is apparently linen so you should be safe this year?!  Tell him to wait till the summer and he can get you a nice linen dress out of Coast, nothing filthy!
Countess Shona - dont know exactly what you did with that af dance but af arrived practically as soon as you'd posted!!! I called the Royal and I have to get my down reg injection on the 28th December and baseline scan on 17th January.  So we are definitely in for January which is a relief and we can go away for our weekend break knowing what lies ahead and try to just relax and chill together.
Btw, is the budgie not scared of the hairdryer? Our two cats run away if you put the hairdryer or hoover on, I think they think it will suck them up  
Well with af comes that feeling in your stomach so I've put my jammies on and I am going to curl up in front of the fire with the twins (aka the two kitties) with a nice big mug of tea (and possibly a few biscuits..) and watch pulp tv till dinner time.
Have a wonderful weekend girls,
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

Queen booboo  am so glad you got in hunni, you will be able to enjoy the weekend now. billy seems to like noises must be  like his owner 

Duchess i agree with booboo the thread wouldnt be the same without you on here hunni

Urs hi hunni you should do what i do i say every anniversary is jewellery  has worked so far 

Lady sanjo am glad your doing as your told, although we do miss ya hunni  would rather miss ya and get good news from you.     

bye for now
love countess shona

sam where are you hunni how did you get on today?


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi again girls

Boo thats great news that your all booked in for TX you will be able to relax and enjoy yourself now.

Jend I have just checked with DH and I was sitting next to a radiator and was wearing a north face jacket. When we first came in DH went to toilet and someone took his seat so we changed seats so we could sit together. Where abouts were you ? I am sorry I missed you now.

Ruth


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning girls

how is everyone doing?

well i made the tablet but as usual when i make it for myself doesnt turn out as expected   always good when i make it for someone else too   never mind still eatable  

My niece is coming over for a visit today so i better be off and get her off the bus  

Lady sanjo you are doing really well hun at doing what your told   for a change mind   hope your ok hunni still sending   for you   

hope everyone else is having a fab weekend

take care countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi GGs

OMG im not on for  day and i miss so much!!

Dutch- sorry your appt at the GRI didnt go well, thinkning of you.  Have a wee break then as you said then get back in there resfreshed and rearing to go!  Your not leaving us are you hunny-it wont be the same without you!

Ruth- glad your appt when well and fingers crossed for you in the New Year- jus think you and Jen ould be 2wwrs together.  What a laugh in the waiting room 

Queen Boo geat news for your next teatment-as you said now you know when its happening you can enjoy the next couple of weeks knowing whats ahead.    

Sharon- hope all went well today let us know how you get on  hunny.   

Urs- I agree wuith the Queen yo need to let us into the leather secret! 

Linzi-think they thaw them all so that they can check whats survived the best and they will re freeze if they can.  They didnt with mine tho I was hoping they would os I had five, but obviously they wouldnt have survive and given me false hope.
Hope you are okay chick.

Countess when I bake my cakes are always perfect for me and when I make them for other people they never turn out right.
I have been very good an not doing much at all! iam loving it, DH is running around after me, im taking full advantage of it. I like-oh i need a cuppa, i need a biccie, i need tissues- well if he wants me to relax............ 

Well we (DH) put the tree up yesterday ( i watched... well supervised) I have to say it looks really nice, and we have a garland on the fireplace.  There are candles everywhere and we bought a snowglobe from B&Q its lovely.

Thats me off for now my mum had a n accident at work yesterdy and cut her hand: 7 stitches, we are taking her to opsital this am cos its still bleeding. 

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls

Just a quick post while DH at shops.  He won't let me out of bed and near the computer!!

Just to let you know 2 Grade 1, 10/10 embies back on board.  No frosties.  Keep my fingers crossed that it works.  Thanks for all your kind words.

Sanjo - Hope you are keeping well.

Will speak to you all later

Sharon x


----------



## monreith

Evening girls...hope this post finds everyone well. Just settling in for a bit of online christmas shopping and then the X Factor.

Congratulations Sharon and Lady Sanjo for getting this far and fingers crossed for a nice relaxing and successful 2ww!   I am hoping for a pair of christmas babies for you both, what a wee boost for us all that would be.   It is so good to see that thngs are starting to move along for a lot of us and hopefully all of us before too long. 

Sorry your review was not so good JenD but it is always better to have a reason than unexplained because at least they can do something about it then...it must be very frustratuing though. When I got lots of eggs and very little fertilisation it was almost worse than a bfn as it was so unexpected so I can only imagine the impact of getting no fertilisation. Dr Lyall explained to me that there is no reason to beleive it would happen again and I guess we have to take them at their word as they know best. April is a good time to do tx as it will be Spring when all the animals are having their babies. Do you ever get infertile animals do you think? Anyway, you have a goal now and we are all rooting for a better result next time.  

Urs - great to meet you last weekend. I have pm'd you and also cleared down my inbox...hope things are good with you...ebjoy the Christmas party at least it is a weekend night like mine so you can drink without having to work the next day. 

Gilly2 and Ruth - it was lovely to meet you two as well. Did you enjoy your week of Gilly? I still have the Christmas shopping to finish, I am doing Christmas dinner as well this year so thats another list I have to write!

Gailm - thinking of you  

Boo and DH -   

Hi Linzi, Sam and Fionag and anyone else I have missed... 

Love
Monreith x


----------



## jend (jenny)

ruth my DH sat at TV ,and me at the back wall nr the phone thing , then wen the other couple moved he moved over to the back wall wid me i had spikie brown hair wid blond in it jeans white jacket DH has blue jeans and cackie green parker type of jacket i remember you ....

happy anniversary boo how long hun....
sanjo how you doing !!!!
just booked my accupunter 11th of jan 55 notes then she said follow up 6 sessions at 35 notes but thats for my diabeties then well Start for icsi mth b4 treatment starts feeling we bit better the day 
boo they said my eggs weren't good quality think its cause my ovaries are tired she wasn't sure !!!!!! not long to crimbo now chicks xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

Lady sanjo you keep relaxing hun and let dh run after you ok       hope your mum is ok hunni   

sharon thats great hun here are some   for you and same goes to you relax as much as possible

Queen and king booboo   

hi to all the rest in the kingdom hope you are all having a fab weekend

noble baroness sam how are you hun how did you get on?

love countess shona


----------



## Ruth.2

Jend I remember you now too. I was wondering if that could be you but was thinking probably not as I was looking for a girl with dark hair. I was to scared to just come out and ask. Well never mind at least we will know each other next time.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

what you like !!!!!!!!! lol   nxt time eh doll (ruth)


well im in a great mood dh gone to work ive been monerting my bloods alot more since yest and my blood counts are spot on where hi yest but today there at 4.6 yehhhhhhhhh

this is a good start eh or WOT 

out to night  getting smashed  dont do it offten but when i do i do !!!!  working m-day though might do a wee sickie  then again might no its my staff night out ...what agonk i am   hope everyone enjoying the rest of the weekend    lov you all you lovely bunch of cray we thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



                 duchess Jennifer x


hope sanjo you not doing out but got the feetos up hun x


----------



## sanjo

Morning

Not much to report, went to my mums  to help her after her accident- she works in Jenners at Lomond Shores an was filling shelves with wine, (the managers were told to get the shelf DOWN weks ago and they didint) and it fell over with about 300-400 bottles of wine, she fell off the ladder and the shelf and bittles fell on top of her.  Surprisingly she only cut he hands-7 stitches and got bruises everywhere, shes was lucky.  I was trying to help her with housework and also trying not to do too much. 

Hope everyone is well and cosy- its wild out there today   and blowing a gale here.

Countess you missing me hunny . Have you got al your xmas shopping?  Are you on calll now? Will PM you!

Queen Boo- how was the weekend?

Sharon- great news! Relax and take it easy 

Jen- getting smashed! Mmmmmm i'd love a glass of wine, your making me jelous!

Sam, Erin, Monreith, Gail, Susanne, Gilly, Ruth, Linzi, Fionag, Suzi, Urs, Karen, Alison and Dobbie hope that you are all well ( hope thats everyone- give me a shout if ive missed you and sorry)

Daily hug  

Take care

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Afternoon all

Lady sanjo glad your mum is ok hun it could have been a lot worse than it was  bosses eh. Have missed you loads too hunni, yeah i am on call and NO havent finished my christmas shopping gonna try get in this week to finish it  defo gonna start earlier next year   

Sharon hope your 2ww is going good too hunni  

Queen booboo hope your weekend going good and your having a fab time 

Duchess jend thats great about bloods you are getting there it is a start  hope you have a fab time tonight  and dont get too   

hello to everyone else 
noble baroness sam (how you doing hun?) baroness susanne dame dobbie marchioness gail baroness fifi princess monreith empress erin madam linzi marquess urs vicereine suzi vicountess gilly sarah ruth karen spooked out janp choochoo glasgow girl yvonne sandy ali lisa tracy kirst karen and kirsty how are you all doing

Lady sanjo think the girls are enjoying the peace from us two  

talk soon ladies

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi everyone

I think the GGs are probably quite glad im not allowed on by DH-  - i might have been lowering the tone (not on my own might I add  )
But I'm back now- think that hes probably fed uo with me chit-chatting in his lugs all night & day 

Countess Shona- you'd better get a move on with the shopping   or you wont be popular come Christmas day! 
I cant believe you can remember everyones Royal Titles  I can hardly mind all GGs names 

Off for my dinner now-made by DHs own fair hands via the chineese takeaway!  I think that hes secretly enjoying this 2ww- having what he wants for T! 

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

Lady sanjo (me remember all the names   its me we are talking about remember, memory like a sieve) i have write them all down   i find it hard even remembering me own name sometimes    .  I know i need to finish shopping is getting rarther late now   my own fault mind.  Does that mean dh likes takeaways better than my wee sis cooking   surely not  

Queen booboo hope you enjoyed your weekend hun cause the terrible two are back in action again  

hope everyone is having a fab weekend
catch ya all later

love countess shona


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Just a short post tonight as I am a bit fragile!!! Went out last night with friends and  had too much   . It has been years since I have drank and soooo not used to it!!   Trying to enjoy the it before I start healthy eating etc for FET in Jan/Feb. 

Countess Shone- thanks for the info. Good luck for the weight loss 
Gilly2 - Glad you had a good week off

Sharon Glad everything is going well. Good luck     

Sanjo - Good luck     

Jend - sorry the review was not good 

Boo Boo - Good luck for the 28/12 for downregging  

To everyone else  - hope you are all well in the kingdom  

Bye 
Linzi
x


----------



## SAMW

hi ladies

sorry not been on for the last few days been really busy, been off work since tuesday took a couple of days off.  sil, nephew and neice were flying back so have had to make sure my brother had done all the housework  . Had appointment on friday which was just a blood test to check hormone levels and to go in tomorrow for a scan to see whats happening. 

jend - sorry about your news hun    dont give up you will get there in the end. 

Urs - for your 4th wedding anniversary the traditional gift  is fruit   but the modern one is linen

Boo Boo - hope you had a lovely weekend 

Frw - how are you hun, enjoying your weekend?

Sanjo - hope your 2ww is going well   im glad your doing as your told however do  

Linzi - its good to let your hair down once in a while, hope you enjoyed your nite out. 

Sharon - hope you are doing well keeping my fingers crossed for you hun  

Ruth, Monreith, hope you are doing well and anyone else i have missed

Sam xx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,


My week off work was fab!!!  Feel a bit shell shocked being back at work.  I loved being a lady of leasure   Was dreading coming in this morning as i was very drunk at a works night out during the week.  Was paranoid for days i had made a complete fool of myself.  Turns out i was the karaoke queen!!  (Oh dear must avoid vodka from now on)  Suppose it could have been worse though.


Hope everyone is well.  I cant wait to start my DR on the 22nd.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

getting a bit jealous here all you lot out getting    

madam linzi glad you enjoyed your night out  

noble baroness sam  hello had  a good weekend ta   good luck with scan tomorrow hope everything goes ok with you  

vicountess gilly hiya glad you enjoyed your hols going back is always the worst bit.

duchess jend you've had a lot to deal with lately hun it is no wonder you lost it,  as long as you and dh are all right now thats all that matters  

Lady sanjo another late one today for you hunni, i know you'll be taking it easy though   catch ya later sweety  

sharon hope your doing ok to  

Queen booboo your weekend has flew by hope you have been enjoying yourself  

well my boss came home last night to hit oil on the road and his car went into the crash barrier,  they are all ok thank god the whole family was in the car at the time, looks like only his wife suffered injury with whiplash, they where so lucky .

hope all the rest of the glasgow girls are doing ok

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

girlies

had my scan today and been told have 2 follies at 11mm, 2 at 10mm and lots of very small ones.   
im sooo happy have to go back on wednesday for another scan and blood. 
Whats this wheather like, i left work at 5:30 and didnt get home till 8pm coz of the traffic. I was turning  , anyway home now. 
Hope all of you are ok. 

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

sam thats great news hun am so glad for you best of luck on wednesday         

love shona


----------



## SAMW

thankx shona. im soo excited - i need some good news  

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Dutch- your a nutter!!!   Hope the TV is ok and still in working order!  

Sam thats great news, good luck for Wednesday 

Countess shona thanks again for today,that was so kind of you.  What would I do without you hunny? 

Hope you are all well, i hvae not much to report- just taking it easy- but when Dh does the housework i keep wanting to adjust things to the way I like it, but trying to do it disreetly without him noticing 

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

me again  

sam you'll get good news hun stay positive ok we are all here to keep you going      

lady sanjo now leave the stuff alone dh is probably loving having his imput the soul  
and your welcome for today how is the head?

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Countess Shona

Arrrgggggggg! Just posted a long reply and it wouldnt post- then  it f****ng disapeared!!! 

Its my eye sockets thats sore due to the conjestion- Id like to remove my eyes and clean out in behind them. 

What you up to??

Lady Sanjoxx

please excuse the F word but am so mad!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona
> Arrrgggggggg! Just posted a long reply and it wouldnt post- then it f****ng disapeared!!!
> Lady Sanjoxx
> please excuse the F word but am so mad!!


not up to nothing much being a good girl tonight 

i hate when it does that i lost a few posts to so maddening

countess shona

p.s. why would you want to remove your eye


----------



## sanjo

My tree is now up and looking good, DH put it up the other day (have I already told you that  )

We are now sitting with the tree lights on and listening to the rain  

Love Lady sanjox


----------



## Shreks wife

boo  

that sounds lovely apart from the rain  

by the way just realised your gonna end up in the tower AGAIN when the queen comes home for the sweary word  

Did you get time to rest today?  hope they let you have a breather inbetween patients


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> by the way just realised your gonna end up in the tower AGAIN when the queen comes home for the sweary word
> 
> Did you get time to rest today? hope they let you have a breather inbetween patients


I didnt really swear i just pronounced it! Are you trying to get my into trouble

I didnt get a break- but then I never do 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

who get who into trouble 

    tell them they've to give you a break or your big sis will be into see them 

i thought you liked the tower   and you would get complete rest too

love countess shona

i am babysitting tomorrow night for the minister again   that is so much fun


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> who get who into trouble


Sweet ickle innocent me  

Mind and not do the dishes whilst babysitting!!!!


----------



## SAMW

Lady Sanjo and Countess Shona

i have missed this, im glad its busy again in the kingdom as it was very quiet! 
Sanjo - I hope your taking it easy 
Shona - for once i can agree with you being a good girl   

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

SAMW said:


> Lady Sanjo and Countess Shona
> 
> i have missed this, im glad its busy again in the kingdom as it was very quiet!
> Sanjo - I hope your taking it easy
> Shona - for once i can agree with you being a good girl
> 
> Sam xx


sam why thank you hunni am an angel lately me 

lady sanjo i have told you it is you that is the bad influence 

wont do dishes again all that work for nothing


----------



## SAMW

what dishes?


----------



## sanjo

Hi sam

Thats really nice that youve been missing us hunny!  You do know that you will be as bad as us one day 

Good luck for Wednesday

Shona did the dishes whilst baby sitting and when the minister came in he done them again- just shows how clean she is  
Grubby girl!

Everytime I try to post tonight I get locked out   

Lady sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Shona did the dishes whilst bady sitting and whn the minister came in her done them again- just shows how clean she is
> Grubby girl!
> 
> Everytime I try to post tonight I get locked out
> 
> Lady sanjo


      

your getting locked out cause your so cheeky young lady


----------



## sanjo




----------



## Shreks wife

cant have you crying hunni


----------



## sanjo

Ok      

Thats me done crying- see how I can turn it on and off to pull your heartstrings


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Ok
> 
> Thats me done crying- see how I can turn it on and off to pull your heartstrings


Minx     

right am gonna go get a shower before i head to bed i dont want to keep the lady up to late tonight you have been so good so far 

night night girls

night sam

night sis

hey its like the waltons on here 

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Night John boy

Oh sorry meant Countess Shona  

Nite Sam

Nite everyone

love Lady sanjo (one has  to go to bed-DHs orders  - and I mean to sleep mind am on my 2ww lol)


----------



## SAMW

sanjo said:


> Ok
> 
> Thats me done crying- see how I can turn it on and off to pull your heartstrings


    - I love it sanjo, thats usually my trick!!

Lady sanjo - remind me never to ask Shona to do my dishes!!  

Countess Shona - if i wasnt me i would say you may be getting picked on  

Nite nite ladies

nobel baroness sam xx


----------



## sanjo

_good afternoon ladies_

_I hope that everyone in the kingdom is well today. Ive just popped on during my lunch to say hi. I have to say feeling a wee bit low today I'm not sure why as I have no bad symptoms. Just a little worried cos with my last BFN i felt this way and started to bled the next day . Hopefully I'm reading too much into it ,and that I will be OK with a BFP soon. There was also a junkie in today with a wee baby and the poor wee soul was dirty and a wee bit pongy!! i just wanted to take him home and wrap him up in my love.

Sorry for the me post & love and babydust to all in our magical kingdom     and daily hugsxxxxx

Love Lady Sanjoxx_


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya all 

Lady sanjo you are thinking too much hunni try taking mind off it if you can ( i know easier said than done) i think it is because you know your AF (WAS) due this week but     stay positive hunni. here is a great big  from your big sis, I know keep picking on your big sis that always works  and think BFP not BFN hunni all these positive vibes are sent your way

noble baroness sam i know i always get picked on me  and thanks for the sympathy  your as bad as us two you 

queen booboo looks like gonna be three for the tower this week  hope you had a good weekend though

sharon how you doing hun    

hope all the girls are ok today

love countess shona

      lady sanjo just keep thinking this hunni

p.s. i am very good at  i will have you know


----------



## sanjo

Thanks Countess Shona you always have the words of wisdom, and you know me so well 

Sam you could be coming with us to the tower- think you could manage a few days of fun and laughter? 

i feel like ive been locked in the bad kingdom not being allowed on here by DH cos hes think I need to relax a lie on my back all the time!   Keep those dirty thoughts away!!!!   My DH has now caught my really bad COLD, but its man flu between you and me!! 


Take care

Love Lady Sank

Countess Shina you should get your card Thursday- I'm sending them tomorrow!  mind you'll need to assemble it!!


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Love Lady Sank
> 
> Countess Shina you should get your card Thursday- I'm sending them tomorrow! mind you'll need to assemble it!!


 thought it was only boats that sank?

assemble what you up to? is it safe to open not gonna explode in my face is it?

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

[size=25pt]  WISHING ALL GLASGOW GIRLS A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEAR 

We wish you a Merry Christmas We wish you a Merry Christmas We wish you a Merry Christmas 
and a Happy New Year!!

I hope that the coming year brings all Glasgow Girls the  that we so desire and deserve so so much

Fingers crossed for each and everyone of us that 2007 is our year in the Kingdom!! 

     

This is my Christmas card to all in the GG kingdom!! 

Lots of Love and Best wishes for the new year

Lord & Lady Sanjoxxxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> sanjo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love Lady Sank
> 
> LOL had to read that loads to get what you meant!!!
> 
> Lady Sank lol
> 
> Now would I blow you up??
> 
> Love lady SANJOxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Shreks wife

hello  had to comment you wouldnt expect me not to would you?  little payback for the dishes    

have to go at quarter to seven off to babysit   

i still havent got my cards in yet this is so bad need to get finger out   gonna give it a blast on saturday   never never never gonna be this late again

love the card hun that is so sweet.  not trying to get brownie points to stop going to the tower are you  

to be fair on BIL he is only looking after your best interests hun he will want to wrap you in cotton wool
countess shona


----------



## sanjo

No that I like to be so cheeky   but I think I deserve bubbles    for my card.  No No No thats not why I sent it!  

Are you not babysitting tonight?

lady SANJO


----------



## Shreks wife

oi check out the bubbles cheeky i sent you loads before you even posted the card 

i dont know what some people will do to get  is shocking wouldnt see me doing things like that.

i still have three days hols to take before new year  dont know when am gonna fit them in though 

wonder what i can get up to tonight 

will need to tape against all odds as dont know if i will be back for it starting

countess shona

p.s. you really dont read the posts proper do you read two below


----------



## sanjo

I noticed the bubbles- but if you dont ask again and all that  

Countess Shona- i dont think the programme is on tonight- think its tomorrow  

Lady SANJO


----------



## Shreks wife

just checked that darn royalty variety performance i think our show is more important    it isnt the glasgow royal performance either  

just had a thought wouldnt it be a great show if it was our wee royal kingdom on it  

check out your   and dont say i am not good to you


----------



## sanjo

Love Lady SANJO


----------



## Shreks wife

right am off out babysitting now will catch ya all later

love countess shona


----------



## SAMW

hello ladies

How are we all tonight? By the looks of it Lady Sanjo and Countess Shona are behaving like litte  again   
Im an  compared to you two!!  



sanjo said:


> Love Lady Sank


Countess Shona - i agree with you, i dont think i could have not resisted either  
Thanks fot the bubbles hun.  Can i ask always wanted to know what the bubbles meant? I've noticed they have gone up. The programme was on last night, i think, i missed it anyway.

Lady Sanjo - The card is great, im useless at things like that. I received one from MIL which is a musical one on the internet where santa and the reindeer sing a song. The tower i think will be fun - the more the merrier. 
I agree with Shona, you have to stay positive hun, im sendiing you lots of      vibes. 
          

I have my scan and blood tomorrow- hope my little follies are coming along. 
I hope everyone else in the kingdon is ok.
Speak soon 
Sam xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

alright lassies hope your all well  and sanjo hope your takin it easy girl fingers crossed for you


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

well my babysitting ended in a late night dh decided to go shopping to asda afterwards   didnt get home till midnight  
Told minister not to wash the dishes again   he said he wouldnt be that stupid twice   

Noble baroness sam i think you are as bad as lady sanjo and myself so i think queen booboo should send us all to the tower   have pm's you sam

duchess jend hiya hunni how are you doing now?  

queen booboo hope your ok sweety  

Lady sanjo hope you didnt have to busy a day today hunni      thats another day by wont be long now   have pm'd you too.  

how is everyone else doing?

sharon still thinking of you to hun     

well i came home early from work today been ill again darn sickness   have just tried toast see how that goes  

catch up with you all later and the program against all odds is tonight 

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Good Evening

Hi ladies

Countess Shona hopethat he toast has stayed down and that you are feeling a bit better

Dutch I am taking it easy- DH is ironing at the moment lol.  Hope that you are ok 

Noble baroness Sam "an angel" LOL.  Hope the scan went well for you today.  The tower beckons me thinks!  

Queen Boo  

Madam Linzi- how are you hunny, youve been quiet!  You ok? 

Sharon- i see youve been taking it easy hunny- well done and hope you are doing ok with the 2WW.  Take care .

Again not much to report except feeling tearful yet again today.  But im fine, as Countess Shona says another day into 2ww.  Nearly there LOL! (i wish) 


Hi to all GGs and sending love and hugs  

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## SAMW

How are we all tonight? 

Jend - How are you doing hun?

Countess Shona - i hope you feel better soon   (do you like the blinkies?)

Lady Sanjo -   i hope you perk up, just think only a few more days to go.  

Had my scan and have follie had 14mm, 13mm 2x12mm n 7x10mm on one ovary n cant remember what was on the other ovary, lining is 7mm. So hopefully if it grows to 16-17mm they will be giving me booster tomorrow n basting saturday.   

Hope all the other glasgow girlies are ok.
Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Sam

things are lookin good hunny.  Iam pleased for you.

Countess Shona- where are you! 

Take care 

Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Boo  

Sam that is great news hun fingers crossed for you    

Lady sanjo am here   had to get clean incase you all seen me  

countess shona


----------



## SAMW

i think this is the first time more than a couple have been on.

Sam


----------



## sanjo

Its busy in here tonight!! 

Guess what? You two think that yous are smarty pants   I cant get a TICKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

just thought it used to be the terrible two on here now it is the terrible trio  

poor queen boo she is gonna have bother now 3 official nutters  

and we can all talk  

dh has just told me to get to bed as i have to be up early to make his brekkie


----------



## sanjo

Tell him to make his own!! 

I like the sound of "terrible trio" has a ring to it


----------



## Shreks wife

maybe if i did that he would lose weight now there is an idea


----------



## SAMW

im not that bad am i


----------



## Shreks wife

SAMW said:


> im not that bad am i


thought you wanted to be one of the three amigo's nutters


----------



## SAMW

sounds great to me   

i would get dh to make his own brekkie. my dh brings me a cup of tea, my nasal spray and my syringe to me in the morning

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

SAMW said:


> sounds great to me
> 
> i would get dh to make his own brekkie. my dh brings me a cup of tea, my nasal spray and my syringe to me in the morning
> 
> Sam xx


Oh hes so nice! 

My Dh did the ironing tonight! and making me a cuppa the now! This is the life


----------



## SAMW

lady sanjo - u n me have got it easy

we just get others doing our work for us


----------



## sanjo

well iam a ladeeee!


----------



## SAMW

that is soo true  

so where is the 3rd amigo


----------



## sanjo

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEE

Iam going to look such a clever lassie!!   lol

Ive got a ticker    

Look girls see what Ive done all by my self


----------



## sanjo

Why does it say "no member and 3 guest" are we not members??


----------



## SAMW

i like the ticker lady sanjo and all blinkie.

Good job countess shona. we know we can rely on you to get the technical stuff sorted.


----------



## SAMW

think it should say 3 members n 1 guest


----------



## sanjo

Sam wheres the Countess 

do you think she gone ticker mad!


----------



## Shreks wife

boo

sam and sanjo you two have got it good i need to be more strict with dh i think  

lady sanjo you are a smart   

by the way if just you on doesnt show any members on only if there is more than you on

what have i done to be a clever lass?


----------



## sanjo

Did you both watch the programme??

I was greeting again!

Countess Shona how on earth can we still be chatting after 72mins?? 


Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Did you both watch the programme??
> 
> I was greeting again!
> 
> Countess Shona how on earth can we still be chatting after 72mins??
> 
> Lady Sanjoxx


i loved the bit about the twins that was amazing 

cause we could talk for britain i think


----------



## sanjo

the twins were amazing- shame were not twins lol


----------



## sanjo

where has sam gone? 

thank you for the ticker and blinkie


----------



## Shreks wife

twins us my god could you imagine that   what age would we be would you be older or would i be younger  

sam you keeping up hun cause this girl can yak  

thought you did them yourself


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> twins us my god could you imagine that  what age would we be would you be older or would i be younger
> 
> sam you keeping up hun cause this girl can yak
> 
> thought you did them yourself


you would be younger!

i did do them myself with your assistance


----------



## Boo Boo

Hello my little chickadees  
How is everyone? I have missed you all  
Had a lovely weekend away with dh, we just chilled out, it was great.  The cottage was like something you would see in a book, it had a wood burning stove and roses round the door, it was just lovely.
However, back to work today  
So, what has been happening while I've been away?
Lady Sanjo - hope you are doing ok hon, sorry to hear you were not feeling so great today, hopefully your two buddies have been cheering you up tonight  
Not long to go now until you test, how exciting, you could be the first Glasgow Girl who gets pregnant!
Countess Shona - hope you are doing ok petal, are you still feeling sick?  Hope the toast helped honey  
Sam - great news on your follies, good luck tomorrow!      
Princess Monreith - how are you sweetie?  
Jen, Linzi and Gilly - what are you girls like, getting totally out of your face!!    
You are putting me in the mood for a party!!!
Fionag, Ruth, Urs - hope you are all doing ok  
Well only 12 more sleeps till Santa comes   how exciting!!!
Sorry if I have missed anyone out, this thread is sooo busy now, it is hard to keep track of everyone and what you are all up to.
Off to beddie byes now, it is our anniversary today so I think dh wants to give me his present, know what I mean  
TMI!!!

Love and big hugs to all the Glasgow Girls
Queenie Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Queen Boo

Lovely to hear from you again- we've missed you!!! 

Get to bed for DH and happy anniversary    LOL

Should I be saying that to a queen??  

lady Sanjo

ps)the cottage sounds lovely


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> you would be younger!
> 
> i did do them myself with your assistance


i always thought i looked younger than my years maybe my birth certificate was lost 

Queen booboo glad to see you home hunni, glad you had a fab time  my toast stayed down ta. dont think i will be on a promise dh is snoring as i speak


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> dont think i will be on a promise dh is snoring as i speak


Dont think iam either cos mine is too - on the sofa! how very dare he lol- i wanted him to get me a biccie 

Lady Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Dont think iam either cos mine is too - on the sofa! how very dare he lol- i wanted him to get me a biccie
> 
> Lady Sanjo


you have the poor guy shattered young lady  he is such a good soul your dh

Sam where are you hunni?


----------



## sanjo

I do i know that.  Hes a wee gem and more importantly - my wee gem!! 

Better go to bed now or he'll have a sore neck!!

Nite Nite and thanks again for the phone call tonight- even tho i called you back  

Nite QueenBoo and Sam xx 

Lots of love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

night night hunni

night night girls am gonna go to or i will be crabby with dh in the morning again  

hope you all have pleasant dreams

yeah i enjoyed talking tonight to hun my turn next time and no phoning back  

countess shona


----------



## gilly2

Morning all,

Lady Sanjo  hope you feeling better today          

Once again i have stopped at the IVF gate.  AF came back for a visit 4 days after stopping and she ain't leaving still i suppose next year is another fresh start and hopefully sometime then i can have a go.  Waiting on clinic calling me back today to find out what happens next.  All my lovely drugs are sitting with them now.

Gosh you lot were busy last night.  I watched the programme as well. The ovary transplant was amazing.  Felt so sorry for the woman who had been trying for so long.  Makes me realise my 8 years is nothing.

Not in the mood to work today.  Feel like being a party animal again As i cant start my cycle and party season is here now    Cant really though as I'm working this weekend.  

Hope your all getting into the festive mood as well           

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all having a good day - it's Friday tomorrow, hurrah!
Then only one more week to go till Christmas...
Gilly - sorry to hear about af not playing ball, have the clinic called you back yet to say what happens next?
8 years is so long, I am surprised you are still sane - we have been waiting/trying for almost 3 and it seems like we have been waiting forever.
I thought the programme last night was good, the woman who did egg share was so lovely, I really wanted it to work for her.  Although when she did the test, she spilled pee on the table then the camera homed in on the pregnancy test but all you could see was this blob of pee next to the stick!! 
It was so sweet how her partner cried when she had the baby, you just want to make your own dh feel that way, dont you?
Lady Sanjo - hope you are doing ok petal and hanging on in there  
Countess Shona - how's the sickness today?  All gone I hope? 
Well dh made me a card for our anniversary with a photo of us on the front - he is such a sweetie.  He got me some products for doing a facial at home (he had picked up on some comment I had made the other week) so I am going to do that at the weekend.  And he bought us a lovely dinner with delicious chocolate puddings, I was getting spoiled last night, that's for sure.
Work has been nice and relaxed today and I am off to see some friends tonight  
Hope you are all having a good day too,
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Boo Boo,

Sometime i do wonder how i have managed to keep going i guess you just reach the point where you begin to toughen up and accept each knock as it comes flying at you.  The clinic have not called me back.  I phoned about an hour ago again and they are really not sure what to do for the best yet with me.  Said they will call back later when they discuss me (god i must be an interesting case for them  ) Its never simple is it?

I was the same with the blob of pea.  I was shouting why didn't you do that in the loo!!!  Not a nice sight. I bet all of our guys will react the same as him after going through all this.

Your DH sounds lovely, fancy a swap for a while  only kidding just in-case mine reads this ha ha.


----------



## gilly2

I have still not heard from the Clinic.  Feeling a bit low sitting in work waiting for the call.  Guess it can't be good news then.


----------



## gilly2

Hi All,

Ignore me getting upset.  Im back on for the 22nd now.  Hopefully the scan before DR will be ok and i can start. 

Im such a woose sittting here in work fighting back happy tears now.


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Gilly, good news about being back on the 22nd.  It is a total roller coaster isn't it.  

Boo, so glad you had a great weekend and anniversary.  

I've still to watch programme from last night - was at my nephews concert where he played the part of a snow flake  .  tee hee.  he had to sing a song about building a snow man.  How cute is that?  But don't worry I got the photos for the black mail when he hits 18.  Can't wait.  .

Hi to everyone in the kingdom tonight.  Take care and remember.. Santa's nearly here. Whoaaa!   

lots of love

Urs x


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

Gilly thats good news you are able to go in december   

Queen booboo it is so nice to have you back hunni  

Lady sanjo how are you doing today hope you havent been too busy?  Hope you arent as cheeky tonight as you were today  to your elders to   . wont be long now hun you have done really good so far.

Well i got up this morning made dh his brekkie and went back to bed was about 10ish when i got up i think   so enjoyed the long lie.

Sharon how you doing hun wont be long now for you either    

urs so good to hear from you too hun glad you enjoyed the concert they are so good arent they.

how is everyone else doing tonight ?

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Evening all

I hope that eveyone is well in the kingdom.  We will be now because Queen Boo is back and reiging over us again YIPEEEEEE!

Gilly good news re:22nd glad you got that today.  8 years is a long time for you TTC.

Urs- a wee  , the wee soul bet you were so proud.

Countess Shona- You feeling better today?  I hope so.  Im not cheeky but your lazy! 10ih tutut 

Santa Claus is coming to town!! 

Take care all GGs in the best kingdom in the world

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Countess Shona- You feeling better today? I hope so. Im not cheeky but your lazy! 10ih tutut
> 
> Santa Claus is coming to town!!
> 
> Love Lady Sanjoxx


your only jealous cause i got lying in longer than you 

dont i am still not finished shopping

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Well iam going on Saturday to get the rest, but DHs mums, friends mum has passed away so have to attend the funeral in Edinburgh on Sat am first.

L.S


----------



## Shreks wife

that is sad hun not a nice time of year to


----------



## sanjo

Oh I know, her poor daughter and grandkids are devastated.  MIL is going through tomorrow. 
I know, this time of year seems ever sadder 

L.Sxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hello 

anytime of year is bad hun but christmas and new year seems to make it worse somehow

am not impressed with this footie rangers should be 3 up now


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> am not impressed with this footie rangers should be 3 up now


Think DH agrees with you hun (LOL)

L.S.xx


----------



## Shreks wife

they are forgiven      

my sister just phoned my nephew was in his school panto and dressed as a girl and married a boy


----------



## susanne1

hi girls,
hope your all doing ok,
boo boo well done your starting this year.
sanjo good luck for your 2ww

i havent been on for ages, ive just had so much going on, am going   , am back at work and its like a new job as they have moved me to a other home as the home i was in has closed, and the staff are a bit *****y, and there is a sleezy guy that i have to work with, he asked me to give him a kiss under the misiltoe i told him i wounldnt kiss him under anesthetic.
am still really down about the treatment not working but i have to pull myself together.

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## newkid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just wanted to let you all know that I have just went through first cycle of ICSI at Glasgow Royal and after a 2 ww got a   on 30.11.06
Hope this gives you all some hope. 
Staff at GRI were fantastic


----------



## SAMW

hello GG

Sorry about last night - i had a power cut and didnt come back on till today  

Sanjo - how are you doing on 2ww?

Frw - how are you feeling today? I agree with Sanjo-imagine getting up at 10 thats soo lazy n im soo jealous!!

Queen Boo Boo - im glad you enjoyed your weekend, the cottage sounds fab! 

Gilly - thats great news, hope everything goes well for you hun

Susanne and Urs - hi, how are you doing?

Well went for my scan today which went well  had a follie at 16 and a couple at 15 also several 10s. I was given my boosterr to take away so i could do at 9pm but got phone call later this afterrnoon to say blood results came back to show my hormone levels have dropped since yesterday so they have had to cancel iui on saturday - they only dropped by 5    So thats it all over for me just now. Im sooo gutted had built my hopes up.


Sam xx


----------



## Patch

Hi ya,
I hope you don't mind me asking a couple of things - I'm new to the website and have only just found this bit !! We are due to start ICSI in Jan (I think !!- prescreening ? and then another appointment 3 weeks later ??) we have been back and forward so many times to the GRI, we have been lost in the system for 18months and it nearly happened all over again -my GP got my appointment letter for January and thankfully phoned to tell me to come and collect it - I still haven't had word from GRI yet ! Anyway that's besides the point and I am now sounding slightly insane!! 
DH and I have been ttc for 7yrs. So far, it appears to be male factor only and they have done retrieval op on DH and have some frozen/frosties ??
I will get to a question eventually !!! so - GRI requested that I get various blood tests including rubella and a blood group test done -  I went to the practise nurse at the GPs she did everything on the list apart from the blood group for some weird and wonderful (but probably financial ) reason they can't do it - I phoned GRI today and they said just to wait until my appt on in Jan - do you think I should try and get this done before then as I'm convinced it will just end up in another delay - I know it seems like an dead insignificant thing but I feel I keep getting caught up in mistakes all the time!!!!!!! 
thanks for your help and Merry Xmas

ps hope you dont mind me jumping in here


----------



## susanne1

hi sam, sorry to hear about your treatment, and welcome to the board patch, 
boo boo could you post me a copy of the waiting list thanks 

love susanne xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
It's Friday!!       
How is everyone today? Anyone fancy a hug  
Sam - I am so sorry to hear your news hon  
Gilly, that's good news about your DR, hope you are feeling ok today?
Lady Sanjo - how are you today hun?
Countess Shona - where are you girl, it's not like you to be offline for so long  
Patch, welcome to the thread - not sure why your surgery wont do the bloods, I guess you are right though, it is probably down to money!  I think you might just need to wait till the pre-screen and get it done then?  We tried to get ahead of the game and got all our bloods done for our first appointment but we still couldnt start when we wanted to because they were full for that month..and the next..and the next.
Hopefully this wont happen to you though.  Good luck for when you start, let us know how you get on.
Susanne - hope you are ok, tell the sleazebag to go kiss himself!! 

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's a short one
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Thanks for the support yesterday.  Feeling a bit happier today  

Sam im really sorry to hear your news 

Hi Patch hope your app comes through quick.  Some off us are having a never ending wait.  I have given up and gone private though i bet my app comes through now.


Susanne give him a punch in the kisser from me  
Countess Shona  where are you?

Lady Sanjo hope your doing well my fingers are crossed!!!  

Mrs Urs and everyone else have a fab weekend


----------



## sanjo

HI ladies

Hi and welcome Patch  , your not jumping in and we are happy to meet you!

Newkid Pmd you too hun

Sam ive Pmd you hunny

Glad yuo a wee bit better today Gilly

Countess Shona everyone is right "WHERE ARE YOU!!!" 

Queen boo missed you there

Well ive got a wee bit of cramp but im like   mabe its because im thinking about it.
see you all soon

Love lady sanjo


----------



## Dobbie

Can I play devils advocate here please (runs and hides)

Can we maybe start a Glasgow Girls Chat thread in girl boy chat which is for talking about families, shopping etc, its just that unless people check this thread everyday they have no idea who is having treatment and also questions from newbies are getting lost. Remember your first post and how you waited eagerly for a reply, well what happens when someone posts and nobody replys that can help

What do people think to making this thread a treatment thread so that those who have had successful treatment can spot questions that need answering etc etc.

Dobbie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Dobbie
I take it you mean can we make the thread more about treatment, questions/talking about the Royal, etc and have less of the posts which are more just chatting to each other as such? If that makes sense!
I am happy to have a thread like that, that was the main purpose of the thread anyway so it's good with me.
I guess if folk want to chat away they can go on the chatroom or create another thread like you said in the Boy Girl chat section.

Boo x


----------



## Erin

Got to admit - I agree with Dobbie folks. (ducks for cover)

I haven't posted since my neg because I'm completely lost with what stage different people are at. I think poor Newkid's wee post was lost or missed in the chat.

I also think some new people would be scared to join in, but if posts are restricted to treatment updates, drugs and symptoms etc, it might feel a little less like your gate crashing.

Hope everyone's well - good luck to the 2ww girls.

E X


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Susanne hiya hun   sorry your finding it so hard just now 

newkid welcome to the glasgow girls hun it is good to hear we have some hope hun thanks

sam   have pm'd ya

patch welcome to the glasgow girls hun sorry you have been waiting so long for tx

gilly hi hun glad your feeling a wee bit better  

sanjo dont think to much about cramps hun the mind and body can play tricks on you   by the way got card it is fabulous thank you

i was working today thats how i havent been on sorry

boo boo hiya hun

hi to all the other gg

i have started a thread on the meeting places called glasgow girls chitter chatter if that is ok with everyone?  sorry we have taken up so much time on this thread suppose we just didnt think it would bother anyone as they are going through the same as us.  but the new thread should stop this happening again 

hope everyone has a fab weekend 

love shona


----------



## SAMW

Hello girls

Thanks for the lovely messages. I popped into GRI today yesterday was told there was a review meeting. However i was told today this was abandoned after discussing 2 patients    and i wasnt one of them  .
I now need to call in on tuesday to see whats next but in the meantime to carry on with snuff.

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi GGs

Just a post to say that I'm sorry if I have offended anyone in anyway with my posts re: non treatment.  I thought that the thread was supposed to be to help through good times and bad, this to me means lighthearted and serious notes.  The signature is where all treatment history is kept and thats how i was always aware of what stage GGs were in treatment or if that wasn't clear then I always read back the previous posts to find out.

RE: new friends joining, I have PMd Patch and Newkid re their posts.  

Once again I apologise and I will post chatter on the thread by Shona.

Thanks 

Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Aw hon, you didnt offend anyone at all.  This thread is so supportive and it's great to know you can come on and just have a wee rant or get support if you need it or whatever.  No one has an issue with that, I think it's more to do with the fact that sometimes there are just so many posts that it is hard to keep track of people's questions/queries sometimes. 
I do know what you mean about the auto signature, it is there to keep everyone informed of who is who and what they are/have been going through.  I dont think anyone would not feel welcome on this thread either, you are all a lovely bunch of lassies.
Sam - that is just not fair, you must feel so frustrated.  Good luck for Tuesday  
Lady Sanjo - cramps sounds promising!  Hang on in there petal, not long to go now  
Countess Shona - how are you hun?
Well I am off now to do a wee home facial and veg out.  A friend gave me a lovely gift last night which had a miniature of Bailey's in it so although I planned to not drink at all this cycle (even before down regging), I think I will just have to indulge! Well it would be rude not to....
Have a fab weekend girls
Love and hugs to all my fab FFs
Boo x


----------



## SAMW

hi sanjo

well you have definitely not offended me, in fact i have really enjoyed our chats. If we weren't to chat during the tx then i think you would want to explode!
Its stressful enough.

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

sanjo said:


> Hi GGs
> 
> Just a post to say that I'm sorry if I have offended anyone in anyway with my posts re: non treatment. I thought that the thread was supposed to be to help through good times and bad, this to me means lighthearted and serious notes. The signature is where all treatment history is kept and thats how i was always aware of what stage GGs were in treatment or if that wasn't clear then I always read back the previous posts to find out.
> 
> RE: new friends joining, I have PMd Patch and Newkid re their posts.
> 
> Once again I apologise and I will post chatter on the thread by Shona.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sanjoxx


sanjo you could never offend anyone hun you have a heart of gold and always thinking of other peoples feelings  

shona


----------



## sanjo

SAMW said:


> hi sanjo
> 
> well you have definitely not offended me, in fact i have really enjoyed our chats. If we weren't to chat during the tx then i think you would want to explode!
> Its stressful enough.
> 
> Sam xx


Hi Sam & Shona

Thank you both very much for your kind comments

Sam thats what I thought.

Boo thanks for the kind thoughts

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## monreith

Hi everyone and welcome newbies.

Congrats newkid, there seemed to be a wee bit missing from your post but did you mean a BFP - What a wonderful Christmas present and it is good to know it dos work...hope for us all v soon! 

I must admit I did miss the new posts because if am not involved I tend to skip the chattier posts. Quite lazy of me not to read through each page but with it being close to Christmas I seem to have less and less time to come onto FF. However, I know any suggestions were just an observation and no offence is meant...how  could you possibly offend Sanjo!   As more of us are nearing treatment I know it will be so useful to have two threads, one for quickness when you badly need support/advice and another for the fun stuff  to stop us going mental with the watiting/treatment.  


Friday night hug girls... 

Cheers
Monreith x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say hello and welcome the newbies to the thread. Hope everyone is well.

Newkid congratulations on your BFP you must be feeling over the moon.

Patch congratulations on finally making it to the top of the waiting list. You are in a similar situation to myself and DH as he also had a successful retrieval operation. We had our first ICSI cycle in September/October this year which unfortunately resulted in a BFN but we are trying to stay positive and will be trying again sometime in the new year. As far as the blood group test is concerned I can't see this being a problem if you wait for your screening appointment as you will have to have your HIV & Hepatitis blood test done here and you then get the results of these at your follow up screening appointment.

Sam I am so sorry to hear that things are not going to well with your TX at the moment. I can't imagine how that must feel.

Sanjo how are you doing.Hope you are coping well with your 2ww.

Gilly I am glad to hear that you are still able to start your TX this month after all you must be feeling very relieved. 

Hi to everyone else and hope you all have good weekend.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Girls,

Just a quickie for Lady Sanjo - I had terrible af cramps before my BFP - really thought AF was coming, sounds like a good sign -keeping everything crossed for you  

Luv to everyone else, will be on later - work nights out last night   
so going back to bed for a wee hour 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls 

before i start this post properly i would like to point out that i am not getting at anyone or being nasty either there was feedback requested so i would like to clarify some matters with you all

1.. Regarding making the thread a treatment thread only

Treatment is hard psychologically, physically and especially emotionally, so what exact part of treatment are we allowed to discuss on here.
As most of you will know through my signature i have had 2 failed attempts this year and on top of that lost my mum in the middle of my cycle.  I have had to put off further tx till next year as emotionally i cant take anymore, so technically going by what has been sugested there doesnt seem to be a place for me on here just now.  To be honest with you it is most of the girls on here that has kept me going up to now.

2.Regarding answering posts

as you have stated you's dont all get on here for days at a time so i would think that people being on everyday showing they are around would incourage new people to be able to ask questions and get there replies there and then if those on are able to answer rarther than waiting days on someone coming on to answer.  

please feel free to tell me if i have picked things up wrong on here but i have been put off posting as i dont know where i belong anymore

also can i point out that the people who suggested all the new things on here didnt actually reply to the new people in the first place

as i said before i am not meaning any malice in this whatsoever but this is my feedback on the questions asked

shona


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

Not been on for a couple of days ... I think I need another 3 weeks before Chrismas comes... so stressed.  I just finally got my Christmas tree up and if I do say so myself, it's looking awfie bonnie.

Sanjo, fingers crossed for you hun.  From what I've heard, cramps can be a good thing.  

Boo, how are things..you must be so looking forward to starting your tx soon.  Just think, this time nxt year you could be having your own wee bundle of joy to celebrate with.

Sam, sorry about your news.  Fingers crossed that when you phone on Tuesday, you will get a better idea of what is happening.

Shona, please don't think you don't belong on any of the threads ... if it wasn't for you and Sanjo's posts, I don't think I would have posted myself for the first time and I would have been forever doomed to FF stalking.  When I have a bad day, it's great to read both your posts and they do make me feel better.  You are both so welcoming and never forget anyone.

New Kid that's great news about your BFP ... gives us all hope.

Welcome to the thread Patch... the girls on here are invaluable.

Gilly, Ruth, Monreith hope your all well and looking forward to Santa filling your stockings  .

Hi to all the Glasgow Girls

Love 

Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
How are you all enjoying your weekend?
Gail - good to hear from you again, hope you are ok.  Hope you are feeling less hungover today, ya alcy!
Urs - well done on getting your tree up, it's a fair bit of hassle but always worth it when it's all decorated and the lights are on.
Countess Shona - hope you are ok hon.  I for one feel awful that you think you dont belong on this thread anymore.  The suggestion to start another thread if folk wanted to chat about football/shopping etc was I think more of a way to move the chattier posts to a different forum so the people on this thread could keep up!
You are one of the amazing women on this thread who gives support to everyone constantly and I dont know what I would have done if it wasnt for your pms and lovely supportive posts (this also applies to the other regulars on this thread - especially Lady Sanjo, Monreith, Jen, Gail, Urs, Ruth, Gilly, Sam, Susanne and Fionag).  This thread would not be the same without you.  I am sure the intention was not for this thread to be 'policed' in any way - I thought the purpose of the thread was to offer support to others going through similar situations, receive support when you need it and also to gain information about whatever tx you are going through, especially if it concerns the Royal or the GCRM.  This thread is so much more supportive than it ever was before because of people like you, who are always there to offer support and encouragement to others.  You never forget anyone and always remember what stage people are at and I dont care what anyone says, this thread is extremely welcoming to new people because the posts are so frequent and there is always someone around to reply and it tends not to take too long!
As far as I am concerned, you can talk about anything you like on here and I would not try to tell anyone to do otherwise.  If you want to talk about football or shopping specifically then sure, start another thread and let us all know about it - otherwise I expect to see you post on here as normal!!!  And remember, I am the Queen so you must do as I say otherwise you know what will happen!  And it starts with a 'T'...
Lady Sanjo - hope you are feeling good petal, not long to go now, I bet it feels as though time is dragging in .  I have everything crossed for you for Thursday  
Sam - good luck for Tuesday hon, hope you are ok  
Newkid - I have to say, I did miss your post - apologies.  It is great to know of more BFPs and I am hoping everyone on here follows in your footsteps soon - if it doesnt happen to such fab girls then I will truly despair  
Well I have had a fab weekend, saw my friend and her wee girl today - she is almost 2 and soooo cute.  Although she did keep running into the Christmas tree and the needles were going everywhere!!  I was so worried she would hurt herself!
Not long to go till Santa comes, I am just a big kid at heart it's true  
Hope you all have a great night girls - group hug  
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## Erin

Shona - like Boo said - the other thread was suggested to be a place where you could chat about your soap (big RC fan by the way - saw Bob at the Fort, he's tiny, lol) shopping etc. I was worried about missing a question about tx I could have helped with, as each time I checked in, the thread had moved on five pages and I had lost track.  The thread needs old pros like us to help the newbies, so don't disappear on us.  My second BFN knocked the stuffing out of me, so how you've coped with that and losing your mum, I have no idea.

Sanjo - Please don't think you've offended anyone - that wasn't why the other thread was suggested.  Also the signatures are a good ref point, but they can't give you the day to day "diary" of tx, and I think that's where this thread is a gold mine.

I'm feeling almost normal again,  but I think this Christmas is going to be the toughest.  Back to acupuncture today, af about a week late this time, so hopefully it will help get my cycle back on track for fet in the New Year.

Take care girls, E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

ho chicks just want to pop in and say hello am still here !!!!!!!


hope your ok sanjo hun hanging in there i hope just booked my accupunter 11th jan so fingers crossed at the hosp 28th fro diabeties check  not long to crimbo now ladies xxxx



boo hope your ok to hun and everyone else to xxx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Jen

Just wanted to say hi and thank you for thinking about me.

Hope that you are well and getting smashed enough for both of us: If I get a BFN iam planning on getting smashed.

Hope you have a lovely christmas

Take care

LOve Sanjoxx


----------



## misslee1888

Hi girls

How are you all!!! I have not been on for a while.  I think that I needed time to get used to a failed treatment.  I am now totally lost with the thread as i have not been keeping up .  Is there another meeting schedules soon.  I discovered that you were meeting at the fort after the meeting.  I think that it would be great to meet up with some of you guys.  

I have my review in January and I am really frightened about what they are going to say since my first cycle got 3 eggs and my last one got none.  

Hear from you soon and I will try and keep up from now on..

Ta

Lisa


----------



## Erin

Lisa - So sorry about your last cycle - that must have been devastating.

Have you thought about acupuncture?  With my first cycle I got seven eggs, but with the second I got 17!!  My dosage did go up from 225 to 300, which may have accounted for a couple more, but I'm sure the acu made most of the difference.  It also chilled me out during my second cycle, and although I didn't get a BFP - I was back today, and have booked myself in for the next few weeks to prepare for my FET.

E X


----------



## monreith

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone is well tonight.

Erin - hope the acupuncture helps bring your af back on track - it is all about blood flow I have read so it should do. I think your absolutely right about sharing tips and advice, we are all in this together after all.

It must have been devastating for you last time Lisa but the doctors will be able to give you more info at the review appointment and possibly try Erin's suggestion for acupuncture? I have heard proetin shakes can have an effect as well. They did not work for me but everyone is different. 

Good luck for Thursday Sanjo...it is sooo exciting thinking of the possibilities, but I know you must be nervous. Cranos can be a good sign.

Queen Boo - are you excited now you are officially in treatment? I hope to be not long behind you but since they did a full D&C at my hysteroscopy (and not asked too  ) I need to wait for my next AF but I guess it gives me time to get rid of any christmas excess!! We are also very nervous of trying again...a BFN is a giant kick in the teeth but you do bounce back in the end especially with support on the site.

Nice to hear form you again Gail - I hope your feeling better.  

I am super busy at work and Christmas is coming second - bah humbug to them   Hopefully it will cheer up at work soon as I am sick of this working malarky!

JenD - let us know how your acupuncture goes...it is interesting to see when things work.
Ursj - I can't wait to open my stocking on Christmas Day!!

How is everyone else ?

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## SAMW

hello 

i was wondering if anyone can help? Ive heard acupuncture is supposed to be really good. Has anyone had this and if so how do you know the person is good or not?

Sam xx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to let you know that I tested this morning and got a BFP!!!  I can't believe I wrote that.    Sending lots of luck to you Sanjo for the same result.  Fingers crossed.

Just to say to everyone not to give up hope.  I cried at EC when told I only had 5 eggs but of the 5, 4 fertilised and 2 grade 1, 10/10 embies were put back.  No frosties.  As they say, it is Quality not Quantity.

Re: acupuncture SAMW.  I have been going to acu since the beginning of November once per week.  I go to a lady Ruth Chappell at the Complementary Medicine Centre at Park Circus, Glasgow.  It is £35 per session.  I think that this has helped me.

Thanks to everyone for their kind words and support.  Hoping for lots of BFP's on this thread now.

Love Sharon x


----------



## LiziBee

Just butting in to say CONGRATULATIONS to Sharon!!
Sanjo - just 2 more sleeps to go, hang on in there honey!
Lizi.x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls,
a big congrats to sharon on your BFP what a lovley early xmas present.
sanjo hope you doing ok hunny not long to go.

shona i agree with you regarding this thread, where ment to be supporting each other and everyone is great and gives us lots of advice, if i didnt have this with what ive been thro this year i would have went mad, we all have to get a laugh and we have all made friends, to chit chat to and get thro ivf together and i no that were all in the same boat.
so i think we shouldnt act any diffrent and am sure no one has been offended, its hard for us all with 2wws and failed treatment and the waiting list and other things going on in our lives, 

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## Erin

Excellent news Sharon!!   What a brilliant Christmas present!!  

Sanjo - hope Sharon's BFP brings you luck!   

Sam - I go to the Natural Health Service on High Street, two mins from the GRI and see Rhona Fraser.  She's also £35, with the initial session being £40.  It made a huge difference to my last cycle.

E X


----------



## Shreks wife

sharon


       that is brilliant news sharon

sanjo just you now hunni have everything crossed for you                 

lisa and susanne nice to hear from you girls and know you are both ok 

jend good luck for the 28th and also with the accupuncture hope it helps you

booboo you ok hun?

hope everyone else is doing ok and thanks to all who replied it is appreciated

shona

P.s. lizi you join in anytime hun lovely hear from you too


----------



## Dobbie

Sharon, thats fantastic news, you must be over the moon   
What a wonderful christmas miracle


----------



## Dobbie

Frw said:


> Treatment is hard psychologically, physically and especially emotionally, so what exact part of treatment are we allowed to discuss on here.
> As most of you will know through my signature i have had 2 failed attempts this year and on top of that lost my mum in the middle of my cycle. I have had to put off further tx till next year as emotionally i cant take anymore, so technically going by what has been sugested there doesnt seem to be a place for me on here just now. To be honest with you it is most of the girls on here that has kept me going up to now.


My suggestion was never about making it treatment only, it was a suggestion that some of the chat meant that posts were getting missed, if you don't log on for a few days then there can be anything up to 5 or 6 pages to get through. My intention was never to hurt anyones feelings so don't change, nobody ever said you had to. I have obviously upset a few people so I will just back off - good luck to all having treatment over the festive period.


----------



## sanjo

[size=25pt]CONGRATULATIONS SHARON & DH

     Well done Sharon iam so so happy for you pet.

Susanne lovely to hear from you again take care and I hope all is well

Erin, Shona, Susanne ,Lizibee, Monreith & Sharon thank you

Lisa good luck with review 

Jen d Hi hunny

Queen Boo hope you are well

Hope all is well with all GGs, so sorry if ive missed anyone

Love Sanjo


----------



## sanjo

Hi Dobbie

I just wanted to say to you that there is no need at all to back off, we are all individuals with strong personalities (or we couldn't cope with the IF stuff ) and you had your opinion and other GGs had theirs.  There is no harm done and we cannot possibly all agree all of the time especially with an all Female thread.  There is now a chatterbox GG thread on meeting place's that will be used for chatter and this one for treatments.  We all view our opinions like yourself.  Please do not feel that you have to back off hun.

Sanjox


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello girls

can i just say something without anyone feeling gotten at or getting upset please

we are all here for the same thing and we all have different personalities and views.
this thread has been of great support up to now and i dont see why that should change, yeah we all have different opinions and we all handle the tx differently but we do have one thing in common we all want to be there to support one another I for one didnt like the feeling of not feeling like i fitted in with you all and i would hate to think anyone felt that way, i am just a naturally caring person and hate to feel that anyone feels left out or sad in anyway that isnt a nice feeling believe me.

yeah and me the same as you girls has been through a lot this year but i am hoping and praying that 2007 is a good year for everyone and i mean EVERYONE.

SO PLEASE GIRLS CAN ALL THIS STUFF STOP AS THIS ISNT WHAT THIS THREAD IS ABOUT, IT IS ABOUT BEING THERE FOR ONE ANOTHER IN GOOD TIMES AND IN BAD WHETHER WE LIKE THE OPINIONS OF OTHER PEOPLE OR NOT

WE HAVE A GOOD WEE KINGDOM HERE AND IT WOULD BE A SHAME TO CHANGE THAT. THIS USED TO BE ONE OF THE MOST CARING THREADS ON HERE. WE ALL NEED A KICK UP THE  FOR LETTING THINGS GET INTO THIS STATE.

Dobbie i have pm'd you hun

love shona

p.s some of you girls have mentioned to me finding it hard to find the new thread so i have copied the link for you

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=78750.msg1063130#msg1063130


----------



## spooq

Hi girls,

Not been around much at all recently. I only come on now and then but tbh, not really sure where I belong!

DH and I have been referred for ICSI at GRI but are still waiting on a letter in response to our RAH consultant.  Thinking that we might go for DIUI privately at Nuffield sometime early next year.  But currently on clomid (not that it'll make a difference).  And have enquired about adoption.  As you can tell, we have been thinking about a lot  

Anyway, blood test results for CD21 for first cycle of clomid were very promising - 148 and apparently, 30 is ideal.  They need to make sure I am not being overstimulated    Probably means I spat out more than one egg.  Currently on 14dpo but my BBT took a nosedive so evil AF must be on its way.

Sorry to rattle on forever....

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL & HAPPY NEW YEAR

Here's to lots of 2007 babies for all us poor ladies suffering IF


----------



## Shreks wife

suzipooh said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Not been around much at all recently. I only come on now and then but tbh, not really sure where I belong!
> 
> DH and I have been referred for ICSI at GRI but are still waiting on a letter in response to our RAH consultant. Thinking that we might go for DIUI privately at Nuffield sometime early next year. But currently on clomid (not that it'll make a difference). And have enquired about adoption. As you can tell, we have been thinking about a lot
> 
> Sorry to rattle on forever....
> 
> Here's to lots of 2007 babies for all us poor ladies suffering IF


suzi you belong on here hun we all care about you and how you are getting on 

you have thought things through a lot hun. There has been girls had good responses to the clomid so we will  for you and hopefully you will not need any consulation at GRI. The waiting for tx starting is one of the hardest parts as you dont know when it is going to happen or if it is gonna work but we will all win in this Tx we just have to have faith in this.

 2007 will be a good year for us all 

love shona


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls

I would just like to say a big THANK YOU to everyone for their good wishes.  You are a great bunch.  Always there for one another.

Once again Sanjo - wishing you all the luck in the world            

Loe Sharon x


----------



## UrsJ

Sharon

Just caught up on all the news.  Congratulations Honey.  All the best in your pregnancy.

Love 

Urs J


----------



## sanjo

Hi Suzi

As Shona said hunny-you belong here for a long s you want.  Keep trying the clomid, my best friend had just had wee girl after a year of clomid, it might take time but you will get there.  I also was on clomid for 1 year- i didn get pregnant unfortunately it was ectopic (had one before also nothing to do with the clomid) so it does work.  You may not need the GRI appt.  Have you had any symtoms with it?

Hi all GGs

Take care

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Sharon - that is wonderful news!!! I am delighted for you and dh, what a fantastic Christmas present!
Sanjo - hope you are ok hon, good luck for tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you  
Shona - hi petal  
Suzi - you have a lot on just now hon  
Hi to everyone else, we have our team lunch today which will extend into the evening, hurrah!
Only 5 sleeps till Santa comes..
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

morning everyone

Lady Sanjo  with test tomorrow hun i have everything crossed for you

Sharon has the result sunk in yet? we are so chuffed for you hunni

marquess Urs nice to hear from you again 

Queen booboo glad to hear you are ok and that you are gonna be enjoying yourself today 

Duchess jend noble baroness sam baroness susanne dame dobbie marchioness gail baroness fifi princess monreith empress erin madam linzi viceriene suzi vicountess gilly spooked out janp choochoo glasgow girl sarah ruth karen yvonne sandy ali lisa tracy kirst karen c kirstyt how are you all doing?

countess shona


----------



## Sharonc

Countess Shona

The news has not sunk in yet.  I did another test this morning and the line was much darker this time.  Keep saying to Dh "I'm pregnant".  Can't quite believe it.  Up to the Hospital tomorrow for the official test.

Sanjo - good luck for tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you.

Love Sharon x


----------



## linzi32

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi all

Not even going to attempt any personals as I have not been on for ages and so much seems to have happened. Hope everyone is well and getting ready for christmas!

As for us, I have been enjoying a few   it has been great but ended up with a stomach bug last week and could keep nothing down. It completely ruined my birthday as DH had arranged for us to go out for a meal & stay over at a city hotel!! Anyway now I have a cold so just trying to find the energy to go to work  -roll on Friday when I finish for 2 weeks.


Sanjo - thinking of you and keeping everything crossed
Will try and catch up soon
bye
Linzi
x


----------



## monreith

congratulations Sharon what a wonderful christmas present

I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow Sanjo!    

Love
Monreith
xxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

thank for all the good luck vibes- Shona, Queen Boo, Monreith, Linzi & Sharon

Sharon is it a urine test for you tomorrow?  Ive to hand mine in before 19 then call at 12.30.

Queen Boo hope your not going to get drunk today and make a fool of yourself-one should not do that! 

Will post tomorrow with result 

Love lady Sanjo


----------



## SAMW

hello ladies

Sharon - thats fantastic news. What a great xmas pressie for you and DH.   , About the accupucnture - how often did you go? what sort of info were you asked at your first appointment?

Sanjo - good luck hun. I really hope you get that  you so much deserve.   

Lisa - im sorry to hear about your last cycle hun.    you get what you want in january. 

Monreith - i know what you mean about being busy at work, so have i and cant wait till i finish up! 

Linzi - hope your feeling better. 

Shona - how are you doing hun. you are soo good at remembering eveyone's royal titles. I find it so difficult!!!

Suzipooh, Boo Boo, UrsJ - hi and how are you all doing? 


Sam xx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Ladies

Sanjo - it is a urine test this morning for me too.  Have to hand it in by 10am and result by 12.30.  Fingers crossed.  I've been having terrible nausea for the last couple of days.  I've been trying to get dressed for the last hour but can't be bothered.  Hope to read some great news from you later.     

Sam - re the acu.  I went once per week since week before downreg up until last Tuesday after ET.  I was supposed to go this Tuesday but didn't feel up to it.  I do think it helped with my womb lining though.  It was 11.8 and that was a week before EC.

Will speak to you all later.

Love Sharon x


----------



## Sharonc

Sam

Forgot to say.  At the first appointment the acupuncturist completes a questionnaire with you - personal details, what treatment your'e having and any medication your'e on.  Takes BP and checks pulse.  Website for the one I used is www.complementarymedicinecentre.co.uk.

Sharon x

/links


----------



## sanjo

Hi GGs

Just wanted you all to know that I got a   today.  Im in complete shock!!!  Dh and I need surgery to remove the smiles from our faces. 

thank you for all your support through my 2WW

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Lady Sanjo          think that covers how i feel sis, I am so pleased for you and DH hun you both deserve it

lots of love shona


----------



## Hugs

Sanjo,

What fantastic news. I was thinking on you all morning. And that Shona kept me waiting an extra 5 minutes      lol!!!!   What a fantastic Xmas present.

Hope you get your ticker started. 

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## sanjo

Shona what can i say hunny- thank you thank you thank you I couldnt have stayed calm over the last 2w weeks without you!

Hugs thank you for your kinds post i really appreciate it

Hopefully this is the start of ALL BFPs for the GGs, 2006-07 is our year!!!!

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

OMG!!!!!!!!
Sanjo, I have been thinking about you all morning hon - that is WONDERFUL news!
I am thrilled to bits for you and your dh!!!!          
Totally delighted for you!!!

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Boo thank you very much!

We are absoloutely delighted but Iam also thinking of all the GGs at the moment and wishing everyone so so much luck for the New Year!

Love Lady sanjoxx


----------



## spooq

Awww, thats *FANTASTIC NEWS * Sanjo!!!!!

Many congratulations. What an amazing Xmas pressie.


----------



## sanjo

Thanks Suzi

Sanjoxx


----------



## Sharonc

Sanjo


That's great news.  I'm so happy for you.  Congrats to both you and DH.  You must be over the moon.  

I had my pregnancy confirmed today.  Told to take it easy over Christmas and New Year so DH can do all the work!!    Said they will send me a letter in the New Year to go for a scan.  How many weeks are you when you get your first scan?

Hopefully our luck will rub off on the rest of the GG's.

Love Sharon x


----------



## sanjo

Sharon

Glad its confirmed for you today, you feel beterr then dont you! Have to admitt I tested on Wednesday and got a BFP I just wanted to be sure. 

They said i will get a letter in the new year too.

Take it easy chick

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

here is a special dance for you too sharon sweety i am so chuffed for both of you

love shona


----------



## Erin

Sanjo - that's excellent news!!!   

What a fantastic Christmas you and your DH will have!!  

GRI told us when we went in for our FET chat that they were having more success with them than the fresh cycles this last year - so you've gave me some hope!

Well done again to you too Sharon  

Congrats girls, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Sanjo and Sharon,


CONGRATULATIONS - HAVE A HAPPY AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY

p.s. Sanjo - told you cramps were a good sign  

        

         


Luv
Gailx


----------



## linzi32

Sorry another quick post but just wanted to say congrats to both Sharon & Sanjo - so glad to hear of the BFP's Have a great 9 months!!
Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## UrsJ

WhOOOooooaaaaaAAAAAA,  Congratulations Sanjo on your  .  What brilliant news. I'm sitting here on the computer with a great big grin plastered across my face.  If I was more limber (is that the right word) i would be doing cart wheels in my spare bedroom.

Make sure dh looks after you hun...precious cargo on board.

This is turning out to be a BFP thread.

Love Urs x


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say once again, thanks so much for your congratulations and kind words.

Love Sharon x


----------



## SAMW

Sanjo that is fantastice news im soooo pleased for you and dh. I actually woke up thinking of you and that it was going to be a BFP!!!!


----------



## jend (jenny)

go sanjo go sanjo  THATS FANTASTIC WHO NEEDS XMAS PREZI WHEN YOU GET THAT HUN WISHING YOU AND DH THE BEST 9MTHS YOU ENJOY HUN AND GUESS WHAT YOUR GOING TO GET A BUMP HOW EXCITIN XXXX


wishing all you lot A very merry Xmas not long now guys  hope everyone else is good boo boo frw shona monreith susann1 hope your ok haven't heard of you in awhile ,
dobbi ruth and everyone else hope 2007 is a better yr for us all  

AND SANJO HUN YOU TAKE IT EASY  ILL HAVE THAT WEE SWALLIE FOR YOU TO CELABRATE HUN XXXX  

AND A   FOR THE REST OF US ...

LOVE JEN D


----------



## LiziBee

Sanjo - absolutely made up for you!  Many congratulations.
Lizi.x


----------



## sanjo

Thank you all very much for your kind and thoughtful wishes

I think that you are all amazing ladies and I wish you ALL BFPs in the new Year

Lots of love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Sanjo and Sharon many congratulations on your BFP's I am so pleased for you both what an amazing Xmas present for you both. Make sure you both look after your selves now over Xmas and the next nine months.

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to Xmas. I hope this is a sign that 2007 will be a good year for us all.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Gilly
Good luck with your down reg today hon  
Love Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

Congratulations to Sharon and Sanjo - sneaking in at the end of the year there!  Have a wonderful Christmas and New Year - they'll never be the same again!

Love Sarah x


----------



## Dobbie

Congrats Sanjo, what a lovely flurry of    to set us up for next year


----------



## monreith

Congratulations Sanjo...a Christmas to remember!

Take it easy.

Love
Monreith


----------



## Shreks wife

hi everyone

gilly hope everything went ok today hun thinking of you 

shona

sorry short and sweet tonight have visitors for dinner catch you all later

xxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Evening GGs   


Gilly good luck with DR take care hunny

Thank to everyone again for all the lovely messages xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love Sanjoxx

Boo and Sarahdec have PMd you.xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Sanjo, you take it easy now hon.  You too Sharon, hope you are doing ok?
Shona - hope the dinner went well?
We are going to go shopping tonight after Jonathan Ross, it will probably be mobbed but I just cannot face going tomorrow!  You'd think there was an impending famine or something, I mean the shops will only be shut for one day but they are soooo busy!!! Unbelievable.
Had a wee glass of red wine tonight, it was lovely to be finally home and chilled out.  
I am trying to enjoy being drug-free before I get the down reg next week!! 
Hope everyone has a great weekend, I think we will be spending it cooking and cleaning as dh's family are coming for Christmas dinner.  Cant wait though!
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

moring ladies hope my mates r ok this fine moring 
well me and dh went to asda at 10pm last night it was murder it had been like that at 6am yest Moring ,got the Xmas shop all done thank god 
so thats me on hol to the 30th of dec kool 
were having brad down from the 26th to 29th  
so i hope you lot of maddies are enjoying the weekend and wishing you all a great xmas 
sanjo you told the family yet hun or you telling on xmas day that would be real nice xxx

boo you enjoy your self b4 you start next week hun
everyone else good luck for next yr in tx.....
by the way me and DH said if our TX don't work 3rd time round ill just go and steal  one !!!!!!!!!!lol 

                         love jennifer xxx   have a good one guys hope santas good to us all xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

hope everyone is having a good weekend?  am not on much i have my niece here for the weekend and she likes the pc to so dont get on as much as usual  

Shopping just now is murder isnt it?  hope you are all set for santa now   wont be long

shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

morin lasses 

was out last night again  well smashed again!!!!  ill be glad when xmas and new yr is over !!!!
hope everyone ok !!!!

sanjo did u get my pm hun!!!!


make sure your all in bed early tonight as santa will be here tonight !!!!!   

have a merry xmas you all .....................jennifer xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all enjoying Christmas Eve, not long to go now!
I just wanted to wish all my lovely fertility friends a wonderful Christmas and New Year and all the best for 2007, let's hope there are lots of bfp's over the coming year, we all deserve them!  
Lady Sanjo and Sharon - I know this Christmas will be extra special for you both, have a wonderful time  
Countess Shona - hope you are ok hon and that you had a great time with your niece.
Jen - have a great time over the holidays hon  
Monreith, Fionag, Gail, Gilly, Urs, Ruth, Linzi, Lizi, Suzi, Sam, Susanne, Spooked Out, Erin and Dobbie - hope you all have a great Christmas.
Right, I need to go and finish the cleaning then we are going to chill out with a movie and possibly some wine  (well, it's red wine so that's acceptable! sort of...).
Hope Santa is good to you all        
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Wishing you all a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year

Raise a glass to lots of BFPs

Boo good luck for DR

Jen have Pmd you back hunny

Love to all GGs

Love Sanjo


----------



## Shreks wife

[size=18pt] MERRY CHRISTMAS GLASGOW GIRLS​
Lady sanjo have pmd you hunni hope you have a wonderful christmas will talk soon 

just wanted to wish everyone on here a wonderful christmas i will be raising a glass this christmas with a few toasts and one are to all of you and wishing for many BFP

Boo boo hope you have a good time hun and good luck with the DR although i think i will be back on before then knowing me  

Jend enjoy yourself hun 

Well gonna go watch tv with dh then go to the midnight service tonight will have a big prayer for all you girls i think you all know what it will be for 

BEST WISHES

LOVE COUNTESS SHONA


----------



## linzi32

Merry Christmas Everyone - hope you have a great time    

Speak soon
Linzi
x


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Ladies

Just like to wish you all a very Merry Christmas.  Hope Santa brings lots of nice pressies.

Boo - good luck with your DR.

Love Sharon x


----------



## jend (jenny)

well guys hope santa gave you lot heeps of prezi .....sanjo you dont need anymore hun xxxx lol

well dh was in bed all xmas day had that bad sickness and dieoreea sorry about the dspelling  lol  hasd to get the doc out and he got a huge jag and i say huge  
so i had xmas din wid my mam there was 3 then 2 !!!!

got the big drive up your way to day going for brad to airdrie then to holytown  , dh staying at home so am taking my mam , then ill be in there fro 2secs then back home and it be xmas all over again for brad here and my mams ,brothere ,sister , hes wasted big time .
i got some nice prezi of dh  clothes ,braclet and perfum, and not to forget my sheep skin boots which all the stars have on there feet ,ugg boots but there comeing from new zeland  100 pond cheeper !!!!!

well ladies enjoy the rest of boxing day  ....  
and mery chrimbo xxxxxxxxxx jend xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

sANJO SEE YOU GOT Two EMBIES ON BOARD HUN  fingers crosses for twins for you hun lol xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just wanted to nip on and say i hope you all had a fab time and got lovely pressies

Jend i thought i was bad on today hun   hope you have a good time with Brad with you's

Sanjo and sharon how was christmas i bet the news made it even more special for you both

Gonna go now but best wishes to all the glasgow girls wishing for good results in 2007 for everyone

love shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas.

I got lots of pressies and all with a bottle of wine to go with it    Cant even drink it!!  Jen d want me to pass them onto you hunny! 

Boo good luck on Thursday?  It is Thursday?  Ive lost track of time 

Jen safe journey for Bard, and I hope DH is getting better. 

Shona will pm you hunny

LOve to all GGs got to go Ive got work tomorrow  

Love Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## SAMW

hello ladies

Just a quick note to say hope you had a great xmas and hope santa brought you loads of lovely pressies. (Sanjo i think no pressie can outdo what you have - lol)

Well i woke up with a stinking cold. Im feeling sorry for myself and want special treatment - however dh cant take anymore lol. He says the way im acting its as if im dying LOL.

Speak to you all soon
Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Sam here is some sympathy for you sweety a great big   hope your feeling better soon

Sanjo i pmd you sweety will talk soon take care

Booboo good luck for tomorrow hunni that is you on your way now

Good luck to anyone else starting this week i have kind of mixed up who starts when as there are a few think gilly is sometime this week too

I am off to hospital with dh today he has to get a scan done then am off to sil for dinner so dont know when i will be home tonight

Sharon hope you are resting as much as you can too hun

Take care everyone talk soon

love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

good luck boo boo thinking of you hun xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas!  It is all over so soon, isn't it  
Sam - hope you are feeling better today hon.
Jen, Shona, Sanjo, Sharon, Monreith, Fionag - thank you all so much for your kind posts and pms  
I go to the Royal tomorrow at 10:15 so hopefully it will all go ok, I will keep you posted!
Gilly - how did you get on when you went in for your down reg?
Countess Shona - hope dh gets on ok with his scan, good luck  
Have a great night girls,
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hiya...hope all the FF girls had a wonderful Christmas.  

Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow Boo...no going back now!
Gilly - sorry if I missed you dr day - hope your doing well.

Cheers
Monreith x


----------



## GAIL M

Boo,

Wishing you the best of luck for your tx - may all your dreams come true, 
sending lots of babydust to everyone cycling - lets hope 2007 is a good one for us all  

     


Luv
Gailx


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies

Hope that veryone is doing ok

Boo hope the DR went well today for you hunny

Gilly good luck with the DR too

Love to all GGs

sanjoxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

i thought it would be nice to have an up to date progress on everyones stages with tx hope you dont mind if anyone would rarther not be on it or wants details added let me know

Birth announcements
Janp 31st oct 

Pregnancies
Sarah Dec  wow twins Due 28th April
Yvonne  wow twins
Mishkamouse 
Karen 
Newkid 
Sharonc 21st Dec 
Lady sanjo 21st Dec 

In tx at the moment

Queen booboo Dr 28th Dec
Vicountess Gilly Dr Dec?

Starting tx or waiting tx

Noble Baroness Sam
Baroness Susanne taking time out at present 
Dame dobbie
Marchioness gail FET in may
baroness fifi
Princess monreith
Empress Erin
Madam Linzi FET jan?
Marquess Urs Awaiting App
Viceriene suzipooh
Ruth
Lisa review in January
Patch due to start january
Duchess Jennifer Starts April
Countess Shona Starts 2nd icsi in April 
spooked out
choochoo
glasgow girl
aliso1
kirst
kirstyt

Hope that anyone else i havent on here lets us know when they start or how things are going. Please let me know if i have any wrong and i will change

Love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Countess Shona

What a fantastic idea   That way we all know where everyone is at the moment.  Well done

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

good idea shona xx  

i hope to get started april my next appot is the 4th  but all depends on my blood count for my diabeties will na hold ma breath , when i saw all the names wid a bfp didnt no there was as many my belly dropped for a we we min i could of been there !!!  next time hopefully love to all xx


----------



## Shreks wife

jend said:


> good idea shona xx
> 
> i hope to get started april my next appot is the 4th but all depends on my blood count for my diabeties will na hold ma breath , when i saw all the names wid a bfp didnt no there was as many my belly dropped for a we we min i could of been there !!! next time hopefully love to all xx


Jend i know how you feel sweety but the BFP list will only be added to now we will be on it soon and all those girls prove that it works. 

Love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Frw said:


> jend said:
> 
> 
> 
> good idea shona xx
> 
> i hope to get started april my next appot is the 4th but all depends on my blood count for my diabeties will na hold ma breath , when i saw all the names wid a bfp didnt no there was as many my belly dropped for a we we min i could of been there !!! next time hopefully love to all xx
> 
> 
> 
> Jend i know how you feel sweety but the BFP list will only be added to now we will be on it soon and all those girls prove that it works.
> 
> Love countess shona
Click to expand...

I think Shona reads my mind, thats what I was going to post  

Love sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Countess Shona, that is a great idea - like Jen, I didnt realise there were so many BFPs either!  It is good to see, and helps us all to keep thinking positively I hope.
Thanks girls for all your lovely messages, the appointment went well today, although I thought the jag was a bit sore going in - hmm maybe I had better get used to the pain  
I called my gp to let him know I will be needing the drugs soon (well 3 weeks but I dont want any delays!) and he asked me how I'd like the drugs - do I want a single dose vial or a multi dose syringe?! EH!!
I said, I think you can get gonal-f pens then he said "there's no such thing as gonal-s' and I said 'No gonal F' (tube!!!) and he said I should check with the Royal first - so I just called them and no one was there so I will try again tomorrow.  What a palava!  I am just relieved the first bit is over with and I have finally started because I didnt want to get ahead of myself in case they said I couldnt start for some reason!
Anyway, I am just getting ready to go to my parent's for a big family meal, all the relatives are here from all over the place so it will be good to catch up with everyone.
Better go get ready - have a good night everyone and speak soon (and thank you all again!)
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Boo

Mine was multi dose syringe 3 days in each if i can remember correctly

Glad all went well, that you on the road to being a mummy  

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

booboo

they definately give the syringe pens cause that is what i got with gonal f and is so easy to use to and not sore hope they give you them hun

shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Thanks girls, when he said vial I was just thinking, god no....!
Thank you
Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

thats you on your way boo good luck hunxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys as at the hosp yest to see my diabetic nurse showed her my blood counts  she said they werent to bad but done some miner adjustments , anyway i said to her what that doc daid at the review about my diabeties being to high  well she said it shouldnt be a problem as other folk get preg no bother , and they have had high counts so what the hell is that doc on about  I THINK THEY SAY ANYTHING SO WHEN I GO UP IN APRIL WITH MY LIST OF BLOOD COUNTS I AM GOING TO GET HER TO WRIGHT A LETTER SAYING THIS  .......TwATs  so mad  it makes me think that they are useing it as an excusse !!!!

sorry for the rant !!!!

hope your all wonderfull !!!! what everyone doing for new yr then .....me at home keeping brad to sun then me and dh will have a we swallie in the house !!!
boo thasts you on your way now hun good luck ,  the injections didnt bother me well i do it 4 times a day everyday anyway so i new whatr was happing youll get used to it hun xxx
sanjo hope you still doing nothing  hun bet you still cant take it in hun !
frw thAT BE KOOL if we were cycle buddies  lol
and everyone else hope your all well .
well better go and sort mywe man out get him up breakie and kick him out to play in the rain !!!!!!!  lol (kidding )
his we pal comeing round !!!!

happy new yr to us all AND I HOPE WE GET ALL OUR DREAMS AT SOME POINT THIS YR  WELL i better or ill pinch one from out side mother care !!!  he he he he  kidding again ladies .

                        love jen


----------



## SarahDec

Hey there ladies,

Boo, I'm so glad you're eventaully on your way!  I remember you posting here when I joined, I can't believe how long you've had to wait, it's so unfair.    When I had my Prostap injection, it was pretty stingy, and then I got a huge red rash over my belly during the day.  Very pretty!  I hope you get your drugs sorted from your GP, he sounds rather vague, but I guess he doesn't maybe deal with IVF very much.  My GP was facinated when I told her all about it!  Gonal-F definately comes in a pen, which you adjust to your dosage.  Each pen should last about three days.  I managed to give myself a few bruises, but it generally didn't hurt.  When I was watching that Prof Winston IVF program, I couldn't believe what some ladies had to do - measuring out daily injections with some big looking needles!  Give me that Gonal pen anyday!

Jend, sorry to hear about your problems regarding your diabetes.  I'm sure the worry surrounding it hasn't helped either.  It must be so infuritating to travel so far and get such differing answers each time.  I hope you get it sorted and start you next treatment soon.

Shona, is that really a list of everyone here?!  Crikey, there are one or two, aren't there!  With a bit of luck we'll be seeing lots more BFPs joining at the top over the next year.  

Love you you all, and lots and lots of fairy dust too! 

Sarah x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

i had a bit of good news today Dh's count has went up since his wee op and the motility so feeling a wee bit better for the new year starting now

take care all will catch up later

Jend i have pm'd you hun
Sarah lovely to hear from you again sweety

Hey sis where are you today you at work i take it?  my boss told me to go home at 2 so cant complain there. Hope you get a wee break now to rest up

Booboo i pm's you hun about results after op it seems to work hope you had a good time last night 
love shona


----------



## SAMW

Hi Girls

Sorry not been on for a while - still feeling lousy been told its the flu which explains a lot. Didnt sleep well last night due to the coughing fits. 

I never knew there were so many of us on here shona, thats a great idea as it will let us know where everyones at.
Well i'll try and do personals later.

Sam xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Shona,

Great news on DH     

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Thank you for all your advice about the drugs, I called the Royal today and they explained it all so I let my gp know that he needs to give me the 900 unit gonal-f pens.  He said - 'do you know how expensive this will be?' 
What am I supposed to say to that?! Yes, but I dont care, I would pay for it no matter what?!
I just said, oh I didnt realise it was so expensive blah blah, oh that is a shock yes...
Anyway - all that matters is that I can pick up the prescription on Wednesday (hurrah).

Enough about me though, how is everyone else?
Sarah - thanks for your good wishes, I joined FF in summer 2005 so it does feel as though I am one of the few who have been on the site for that long without having gone through any treatment.  I think Urs and possibly Dobbie might have been in the same situation.  Hope your pregnancy is going well.
Sam - hope you are feeling better soon sweetpea  
Shona - thanks for the lovely pms, that is great news about your dh - I will tell my dh, I think he will be really hopeful now, what a big improvement!
Jen - good on you girl, get that letter written and give it to the Royal, see what they say to that!
Urs - any word from the GRI yet about your screening?  I am praying for you that you will get seen soon and things will finally start moving.
Gilly and Susanne - are you both ok, you have not been on for a while - hope everything is ok with you both.

Hope everyone else is well - Fionag, Monreith, Spooked Out, Sharon, Sanjo, Gail, Linzi, Suzi, Ruth, Erin, Dobbie, Yvonne, Tracy, Kirst, Alison, Patch - sorry if I have missed anyone out.

Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Merry Christmas Girls.... I know it's a bit late but Dh and me have had a hectic time.  Christmas and boxing day was spent in Wymss Bay with dh's sister and family and then it was our anniversary on 27th so we went up to Loch Ranoch straight from Wymss Bay where we had the most romantic chilled out time ever... fallen in love with dh all over again... lots of  , and .  Using the excuse that it was freezing outside..  It was the remotest hotel I've ever stayed in but absolutely beautiful.

Hope everyone has had a great time and not to many have got the flu.

Boo goodluck with the DR.  Gilly hope your well and everything is going okay.  Sanjo...hope you had fun telling the family your excellent news.

Wishing everyone a successful New Year.... 2007 will be the year for us all.

Lots of love and positive thoughts.

Urs x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Marquess urs thats brilliant hun sounds like bliss

Noble baroness sam hope you feel better soon sweety

Queen booboo when you get the jabs will make it more real for you hun

Lady sanjo hope your feeling ok sweety am thinking of you

Hope all the glasgow girls are doing ok thinking of you all

love countess shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Lasies

Just dropped in to say hi and to stop us falling off the page  

Hope everyone is well and looking forward to a happy new year with lots of BFPs

Boo I hope that you are feling ok wth the DR  

Gilly you too hunny take care

Love and good luck to all in the New Year

Lady Sanjoxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Just thought I would pop on and wish you all a Happy Hogmanay- hope 2007 is our year, I'm sure it will be.

Lady Sanjo - nice to see you posting again, hope you are doing ok 
Urs - sounds like you and dh had a fantastic time, nice to have you back with us.
Countess Shona - hope you are ok hon.
Hope you all have a great time tonight, thinking about all the good things to come next year.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone 

I just thought I would take the chance to wish you all a Happy New Year. Lets hope it brings us all some good news. 

Boo I hope you are doing well with your DR and that everything will go well for you in the new year.

Gilly good luck also with DR.

Sanjo and everyone else with BFP's hope you are all keeping well.

Jend I hope 2007 will be a good year for you and that you get things sorted with the Royal.

Urs sounds like you and DH had a lovely Xmas. Loch Ranoch sounds lovely.

Shona the progress report was a great idea. I didn't realise that their were quite so many people using this thread.

Hi to everyone else and best of luck in the new year.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

i just wanted to wish everyone a

[size=18pt]  HAPPY HOGMANAY

wont be up for the bells but will toast a happy new year to you all tomorrow

 is gonna be a good year for the glasgow girls     

take care all love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

wishing you lot a happy new yr xxx

am half way there tabo doing the job me and dh are getting pisshed well im ther the now see st george sq is cancelled .....

well incase i dont log in at the bells have agood one evryone love AND hUgS

hope 2007 is better yr 4 us all jen d xx     
HaPpY nEw YeAR 4 2007           WELL AM OFF MY TABO IS CALLING


----------



## Shreks wife

[size=18pt]  HAPPY NEW YEAR GIRLS 

 is gonna be a good year for us all

love countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

WISHING YOU ALL THE BEST LADIES FOR 2007 HOPE ITS AGOOD YIN XXXX


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

HAPPY NEW YEAR - MAY ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE 

     


Luv
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Happy New Year girls!
Here's hoping 2007 is full of happiness for us all, hopefully in the form of BFPs!

Love and kisses, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning (afternoon) Royal ladies

sorry am not long out of bed today  

glad most of you like the idea of the progress chart makes it a lot easier to remember where everyone is in tx at the moment

Well thats the new year started girls i hope all your dreams come true for you all this year you all deserve it

love countess shona


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, sorry i havent been on for a bit, i have been working xmas, congrats to all the BFP and good luck boo boo you will be fine, 
hi jen hope your keeping well
me and DH are going to think our next step with the ivf , since the last go every time AF comes i am so ill keep fainting and cant get up out of my bed, 
i feel cause am not doing any more treatment at the moment ( cant efford it) i dont think il be back on the board but i wish all of you all the luck in the world and il pop in and see all your BFP 

with all my love to all you great girls good bye and good luck

love susanne xxxxxx

ps you have all been great friends going to miss you all


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Susanne - sorry to hear that hon, we will miss you.  You know we will be here when/if you decide to come back and join us - good luck petal 
Here is a wee hug for us all  
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

susanne i just wanted to give you a big     sweety i have pm'd you 

love shona


----------



## spooq

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL YOU GLW LADIES!

Best of luck to you all in 2007.  Really hope we see BFP's for everyone


----------



## monreith

Happy new year to all the Glasgow Girls and fellow FFs.           Hope this is a year of moving onwards and upwards for us all and we are all blessed with a family of our own. 

Susanne, so sorry to hear you will be taking a break from FF but totally understand. Has your consultant given you a reason for the fainting? It is so annoying that money can be allowed to be a hinderance when so much money is wasted by the NHS. I feel for you. Thinking lots of positive thoughts for a natural bfp for you  

How are the bfp girls doing?  Don't forget to pop in and let us know how you are and to share your tips and advice with us, especially  for those currently in tx and those about to start (me ..eek!).

Back to work tomorrow...where did all the time go?

Love
Monreith x


----------



## sanjo

Happy New Year Glasgow Girls

I hope that the New Year brings lots of BFPs

Susanne I have PMd you hunny

Love Lady Sanjoxx


----------



## UrsJ

happy new year to all the Glasgow girls... Sending lots of    for 2007!

Love

Urs x


----------



## LiziBee

Here is a new thread for you -it is specifically for anyone going through treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary IUI, IVF or ICSI (or anything else!).

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
(Contessa of Sherwood) Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.0
Lizi.xxx


----------



## linzi32

[fly]Happy New Year to Everyone !!![/fly]

Hi Ladies

Just wanted to wish everyone lots of luck and good wishes for the coming year. Lets hope it's a year full of BFP's & babies.

Will do a big catch up later. So many posts and I have not checked for days so will need to read them all first. I am liking 2007 already - Got AF on New Years day - thanks everyone for the AF dances!! What moves you have - hope you have not injured yourself  . Phoned the ACS today and after a long wait  they phoned back to say we have to start with Prostap on the 21/1/07!!! So fingers crossed.

Bye for now - will catch up later
Linzi
x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

thought i would bring the treatment progress list with us to the new thread and with being on page 1 we will find it easier now 

Birth announcements
Janp 31st oct 

Pregnancies

Sarah Dec  wow twins Due 28th April
Yvonne  wow twins
Mishkamouse  
Lindsayann  
Karen  
Newkid  
Sharonc  WOW TWINS
Lady sanjo  ONE LIVELY BABY 
Countess shona  26th Jan one baby
Vicountess Gilly  3rd Feb first scan 20th feb

In tx at the moment

Queen booboo 2 embies  test date 16th?
Empress Erin 2 Embies  test date 15th Feb
Aliso1 Dr 10th January
Madam Linzi Dr 19th jan
Dame Dobbie Scan 31st Jan due to start clomid

Starting tx or waiting tx

Shazi Awaiting AF to start FET
Noble baroness Sam Awaiting appointment to start IVF
Kirstt Fet starts 9th Feb
Patch due to start january?
Duchess Jennifer Starts April
Marchioness gail FET in may?
Lisa review 12th January 
Baroness Susanne Review 9th February
Marquess Urs On waiting list going to start private tx
Viceriene suzipooh Awaiting first appointment
Baroness Fifi taking time out at present
Camly looking to go private
Ruth
spooked out
choochoo
glasgow girl
kirst
Ellie
Katrina
Kim 
Merrilees

Will catch up with you all later
love countess shona

P.s. madam linzi have updated yours sweety is there anyone else wants dates put on the chart?
thanks contessa for our new home again


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Thanks Contessa Lizi for the new home  
Shona - thanks for the list, it is great to see how everyone is getting on because the thread is quite busy now and it can be hard to keep track of who is at what stage.
Linzi - that's great that you are starting again, it won't be long till the 21st!
Sanjo and Sharon - hope you are both ok, we have missed you on here!  Hope you will still keep in touch with us and let us know how you're doing  
Hope everyone else is ok, are most of you back at work now? I go back tomorrow but it's not so bad, it will be a short week and there will be lots to catch up on  
My boss knows about tx but I am not sure what to tell my team mates.  They are nice but they are mainly guys and I really dont want people at work knowing.  I am taking special leave around e/c and e/t for about a week so I'm not sure yet what I will say to them - we can all see each other's timesheets so I dont want any awkward questions as to why I am off on special leave.  Mind you, it is nobody's business but ours!  I am not sure whether to say I am going in for an 'operation' or say we are going away for a holiday (it's my birthday that week!).  I can't really say nothing so I will need to say something!  
I guess I have a few weeks to think about it....
Hope everyone has a good night tonight, my mum is coming up to see the Celebrity BB launch show with me so I will go and get the drinks (non-alcoholic, for me anyway!) and nibbles sorted out.
Speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hi gals,

First day back at work after the new Year Hols..unlike Boo who seemes to have had a cheeky extra day  
I am very pleased to be back at work...not! Actually today was ok but I am so not interested in anything. I even went back to the gym as I want to be fit by the end of Jan.

Countess Shona you are an angel for taking the time to identify and write down where everyone is at    It is good to see all the BFPs and hopefully the list of the those starting tx will keep growing. I hope to start on the 9th but I need to phone the Royal about test results and then maybe you can update me on the list  as well Shona.

Boo - tell them your special and that is why your on special leave...it is none of their business really so don't feel pressured into telling them anything you don't feel comfortable about. 

Where is your tx buddy Gilly - how are you doing?

Anyone watching Celebrity BB - So far those in look rubbish!

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

Boo, if you work with mostly men my advice is to tell them it's woman's stuff and I can assure you they probably wouldn't want to know why you'll be off.  my experience of male workers is no information is best information for them.

Well update on the list for GRI.  Just phoned this morning and asked them on the progress of Lanarkshire Waiting list.  There's been no change  i.e. still 24 months.  At that point my heart started racing but when I told them where I was on the list their story quickly changed.  Due to the amount being put through the system no-one from Lanarkshire will be taken off the list this month.  So I said, the waiting list is now 25 months, and their answer was... "No, it's still 24 months".  Can anyone explain this to me or am I just being thick (which is a serious possibility).  

Been told that the Adminstrator is on holiday so they can't tell me much and she wont be back till next week.  I said I would phone the adminstrator next week to find out what the deal is, was told there is no point it's still 24 months with no-one being taken off this month and was advised to phone in February.  That's 25 months isn't it!

Aaaaaggggghhhhhh.

sorry for the rant ladies but seriously miffed about it again!

Hope everyone else is well, I'm not back at work till Monday but can't do much as we had so much roof damage during new years eve that I'm having to stay in the house and be on rain watch so to empty the bucket from the loft.  Roofer can't promise a day when he will be out.  Who said 2007 was the beginning of a new year.  Feels totally crap!  Sorry just feeling extremely sorry for myself.

Take care everyone.  Promise the next post will be more positive.

Love
Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all ok today.
Urs, I am sorry to hear that they won’t be taking anyone for treatment this month off the Lanarkshire list – however that doesn’t mean they won’t be able to see you for your pre-screening appointment.  I am guessing Jean will know more so she can give you the details on Monday but it does sound hopeful that you will be sent the appointment card for your screening appointment within the next few weeks.  I can totally understand how frustrating the wait is, and you have been waiting longer than any of us, but you are nearly there hon and you won’t have much more of a wait to go till you can finally get started.
What a nightmare about your roof too, what a way to start the new year.  Hope the roofer comes out soon to sort it out, tradesmen are a total nightmare aren’t they?  Most of them are so unreliable so if he arrives quickly, you can pass his number on to me!
Hope everyone else is well.  My down regging is going ok (I think) – I started to feel slightly warm last night (then realised I had the central heating up full bung  ) and I feel quite warm today but our air con at work is screwed so I cant blame it on the drugs!  Apart from a bout of extreme tiredness which floored me at the weekend, I haven’t been feeling much different.  Although it has only been a week so I am not sure if the worst is still to come!
Back to work today too although it’s been ok so far and it’s nice to know it’s only a two day week!
Hope you are all having a good day.
Love and kisses, Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi girls

Boo glad DR seems to be going well for you hunny- take care and as Urs said tell them its womens op, they wont ask again 

Urs- sorry youre having such a cr*p time at the moment, as Boo said wait until next week when Jeans back and she'll know more and maybe be able to explain better for you or have more information. Until then keep up rain watch! 

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Erin

Happy New Year Glasgow Girls.  Hope Santa was good to you all, and we all made the same New Years Resolution - to get  's!!  Actually mine was to stop buying OK & Heat mags - they're full of [email protected] - don't know why I do it!!

Susanne -   take care of you and your DH  

Boo - I agree - tell them it's female stuff - they'll be too embarrassed to ask, lol!!   

Urs -     GRI have the strangest arithmetic system!!    

Shona - Well done with the list!!  My AF for FET should arrive on the 9th, all going well with my acu.  

  to all the GGs    E X


----------



## SarahDec

Happy New Year everyone!  I hope you all had a good one.  

Boo, I told my boss that I was going for an operation (gynae related, to avoid awkward questions), and that I would need to be off for one week.  This covered my EC, ET and the first five days of my 2ww, which I spent on my back!  Any excuse!    It also meant that when I returned to work, I wasn't expected to do much except answer the phone, as I was still 'recuperating' .  I hated lying, and I still cringe when my boss mentions it (He thinks it's a miracle that I miraculously fell pregnant at exactly the same time!) but it was the only way I could see round it.  There was also the added bonus that when I got my BFP at the end of the 2ww, I could string out the 'still recuperating' line until I was ready to reveal all!

Urs, I hope so much that you hear soon about your treatment.  I'm truly gobsmacked that you've had to wait so long, it makes me very angry.  Hang in there, girl, you're nearly there!  And I can sympathise about your roof, I'm (well, H!) is on bucket watch too, we've got two leaks in the kitchen!  Oh well, at least they're easy to mop up.

I hope everyone else is doing well.  I noticed Monreith mentioned at the end of the last thread that it was nice to see ladies with BFP on here, so I hope none of you mind me popping up occasionally.  If I can help anyone with a query, feel free to ask!

Good luck, fairy dust and love to all,

Sarah x


----------



## Shreks wife

SarahDec said:


> I hope everyone else is doing well. I noticed Monreith mentioned at the end of the last thread that it was nice to see ladies with BFP on here, so I hope none of you mind me popping up occasionally. If I can help anyone with a query, feel free to ask!


Sarah i just wanted to say that i am glad you are on the thread hun it is an inspiration to us all to continue with the tx at least we know it does work sweety. I for one would shout on you for advice when i need it hun

Hope everyone else is doing ok thinking of you all

Erin i have updated yours hun till we know exact dates

Urs i hope your tx starts soon for you sweety it is so unfair the length of time you girls have had to wait  

Hey lady Sanjo nice to see you on sis we have been thinkin of you sweety

queen booboo hope work is ok for you today

Princess monreith i have added your rough date on to hun we can always change when have defo dates at least it shows your moving which is fab

love countess shona


----------



## monreith

Hiya,

lots of posts tonight -good to hear from everyone. 

Anyone seen the notice about the Tonight with Trevor Macdonald? I was going to reply simply because I am pig sick of these programmes blaming IF on career ladies but worried it might not be confidential.

Urs - I think we all agree that the waiting times are totally out of order for lanarkshire. We need to get that letter of pronto I think. I agree with the girls, your so close to the top now that you could get your screening any week now.   I am with you on the roof as well...we had three leaks at one point and have been spending a fortune drying the walls out. One leaked turned out to be the woman upstairs boiler leaking and we have a nice black damp patch on the roof.  


Thanks for updating the list with my dates Shona - I am deffo in for DR on Jan 9th and Scan on 31st as my blood tests were all clear...very nervous but determined to give it my best shot.

Got to go dh has made spag bol...mmm yum!

Love
Monreith x


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls, 

Hope you are all well - I'm hoping to see lots of positives on here this year.For those who have experienced the negatives in the last year,  I know how difficult it is when tx fails, we were recommended to give up after 3 (and by that point we had spent too much money, were TOTALLY at rock bottom, but we kept going.)  I wish you all strength to get through those VERY difficult times.

Urs - its seems like an eternity since we met at Monklands!  Keep pestering the Royal, ask them outright if Lanarkshires allocation of cycles has been used up for this financial year.  They may get tetchy and give you the 'we're full for all trusts' excuse when they dont want to admit its down to budget.  Miraculously the backlog seems to clear by April.......of perhaps thats the cynic in me!  I do hope you get that screening appointment soon, the wait is infuriating.

Boo Boo - I really hope its a first time BFP for you, keep us posted!

Monreith - hope this is your year too, good luck!

Love Yvonne x


----------



## SAMW

Hi GGs

Hope everyone is doing well. Wow never knew so many people were going through treatment. 
The list is a great idea Shona. You are really good at remembering everyone and the stage of treatment everyones at. 

Urs - sorry to hear that GRI is mucking you about hun. 

Boo Boo - im glad that d/r is going well for you.

Sarah - glad to have you on board, its inspiring to have someone here who its worked for and im sure will give you a shout if any q's crop up.

Sanjo, Shona, Erin, Monreith, Susanne and Yvonne how are you all doing?

Well i have to call the hospital tomorrow and they betterr have done a review  . Im still d/r but i dont have any dates as to when going to start stimming and nor do i know if its iui or ivf as there was talk of them changing to ivf.

Hope i havent missed anyone out if i have sorry. 
Sam xx


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Shona
Thanks for getting back in touch.  The internet at work is being watched so no skiving for me now.  Our 1st ICSI failed on 27th November.  Felt really positive about it so was a bit gutted.  Had prepared myself for tellng everybody on christmas day that i had great news for them but my dream was shattered.  Trying to stay strong but struggling still.  Back at hospita next week to see about FET.  

gOOd luck to everybody else.
Luv kXXX


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone is well.

Kirsty - Hope you get good news for FET when you are at hospital this week. I has IVF in Nov and we also had that same dream of  telling everyone christmas day - unfortunately was not to be. 

Sam - Hope you get good news tomorrow. I know how you feel I phoned to arrange FET on Wed and it took them most of the day to get back to me. - The lunchtime meeting obviously takes a while!!  By 3 o'clock I was ready for phoning when they eventually phoned me back! Nerves were gone and day was completely ruined.

Yvonne - how are you getting on hun. I tend to agree with you about the funding and April! By the way I know I should know this but when are you due? hope you are keeping well

Monreith - good luck for d/reg on the 9th.  

To everyone else hope you are all well and speak soon
Linzi
x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi  ladies hope your all well and had Good Xmas and new yr.

THATS IT OVER AND DONE WITH !!!

boo how you doing chick hows the injections going 
sanjo  herd you got the sickness now  be worth it thought went the we poop arrives 
frw how you doing girl .
susanne 1 am sorry your leaving us keep in touch and keep your chin up hun 
and thanx for your e-mail you sent.
urs hows you and yvonne ,gail,kirst,monerith haven't herd of you for a while girl you ok also i hope everyone else is ok if a missed you am sorry so many to remember hope your all doing ok and hope fully we will get bfp this yr!!!!!!


am OK Xmas was crap DH had sickness bug then new yr was just the 2 of us as Glasgow had been cancelled due to the weather , any way was back at work for 4 days am of now for 2week due to a viral infection think i got it of brad or DH the dogs even being sick to !!!! 

WELL LOVE TO ALL AND GOOD LUCK TO THE LUCKY ONES WHO GOT THEWRE BFP WeLL DoNE  XXX


----------



## jend (jenny)

AND THERES A DAILY HUG FOR EVERYONE XXX


----------



## monreith

Aw Jen...you always have a positive spirit even when your sick - how do you do it girl?

Thanks for all the good wishes girls and good luck to everyone lets hope it is a new year new start for us all. Yvonne, it is so encourgaing that your perservernace paid off because you know at times you just want to say ENOUGH *IF* WINS and then you think of the goal at the end and you find the strength to give it one more chance. We all deserve an endurance award I think.

For everyone waiting for tx to start I really wish we could fight back but it takes so much energy and we need to save it...they think because they are giving us something we so desperately want that we have to sit back and take it but it is not fair. We are forced to find out our own issues and seek solutions when the *one size fits all * strategy fails but why shouldn't we expect tailored treatment? One consultant actually said to me You Girls and your internet when I mentioned something I had read...NOT at the GRI I have to stress! The poor nursing staff and counsellors at GRI would be inundated if we didn't share info and give support on this site so it is a good thing we are here for each other and not something to be suspicious of.

Hey you can tell I have a day off today...part of my resolution to get my work home life balance back into my favour  It is wierd but I actually feel so much lighter...even if I am still a big blob after Christmas!!  but I am back at the gym which feels great. Yvonne, you must be exhasted but I hope your taking it easy now.

Hpe everyone has a good weekend...I am doing DIY on my flat, very dull.

Love
Monreith x


----------



## monreith

ps ignore the horrendous spelling...I type faster than I think!!


----------



## jend (jenny)

4got to say ITSSSSSSSSSS  FRIDAY  HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND GLASGA GIRLS  I WILL FOR NEXT 2WEEK SINCE AM ON THE SICK ... HE HEH HE


----------



## UrsJ

Thanks ladies for your sympathy...no-one else understands the frustration that I'm going for. 

Yvonne, I did ask if there was cycles still available for Lanarkshire and was told there was.  There reason is that there are to many going through the system just now.  (Does that make sense) I hope you are well and making sure you are taking things easy.  It does seem like years since we met at Monklands.  2007 will bring you your own bundles of joy and I'm so glad it worked out for you.  You were so kind at Monklands and were full of information.  If it hadn't been for you I would never had found this website so thank you very much.

Monreith, good luck with the DR on 9th Jan.  Fingers crossed that this cycle goes well for you.

Shona, you must have some memory with the updates for all the ladies on here.  We do really appreciate it.  Thanks!

Jend sorry to hear your not well but just think 2 weeks off.  Lucky you.

Boo, hope the d/r is going okay and not having to many probs with it.

All the other girls, best wishes with wherever you are at with tx or like me just waiting.

Love 
Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Yvonne - thanks for your kind wishes, hope you are enjoying your pregnancy and you're not too uncomfortable.  Are you 6 months gone now?  Let us know how you are getting on.
Tracy - hope you are getting on ok too.
Sam - I think my head is up my  , I didnt realise you were down regging just now.  Hope it is going ok and that you hear soon about when you will start stimming.  Hope your cold is on the way out too!
Kirsty - good luck with your appointment next week.
Linzi - not long now till you start down regging, the time is just flying by isn't it.
Jen - oh no, hope you are feeling better soon hon and thanks for the group hug!
Monreith - hope you enjoy your day off today.  And you are not a blob!!!  Not long till you start now, I really hope this is the one for you hon (and that goes for the other girls too!).
Urs - good luck when you phone the Royal next week.  Hopefully they will tell you your appointment card is on it's way.  Kepp us posted.

Well, I still have no real symptoms from down regging so I am hoping it stays that way!  Af is slightly late but I think that is not uncommon so no doubt it will turn up soon enough.
Does anyone fancy a meet up sometime?  It is probably a good idea to have it sooner rather than later, before those of us in tx are going through e/c and e/t.  What about the 13th or the 20th?  I think after that, Erin might be in tx then a few of us will be following her.  Let me know who is interested, then we can sort out a date and a place.
Hope you are all having a good day, it's the weekend (hurrah).
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## monreith

Good idea Boo...the 20th would be best for me but I could make the 13th at a push. Just need to make my DH do all the DIY that day!

We met at The Fort shopping centre last time but maybe that is not the closest for everyone? How about East Kilbride? I am not from the West so if this is a crazy suggestion it is just my lack of geography skills  

Sorry Sam...missed your DR as well, hope your feeling ok.

Got to go finish my January Clean...reason for taking a sneaky wee day off!  

Love
Monreith x


----------



## Boo Boo

Monreith
The 20th would suit me best too.  How about we make that the provisional date?
Why dont we sort out the place/venue when we know who is coming?  If people are coming from all over the place, it makes sense to have the meet up somewhere central, otherwise we can keep it local.
Love, Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Monrieth and Boo

I would love to join you again on another meet.  I can't do the 13th as I have neice staying but the 20th looks fine to me.  I'm quit happy to go anywhere.

Looking forward to it.

Urs x


----------



## SAMW

Hi GGs

Well i called the hospital today and surprise surprise they still havent had a review!  I am getting really annoyed as thats been 3 weeks now that they have put me off. I have been told that there will be one on wednesday and one on friday. I asked when she wanted me to call and she said wednesday. It better happen on wednesday or else!!! 

I'd love to join you on the meet if thats ok Boo. The 20th would be ideal for me. 

Jend - hope you feel better soon. You have the next 2 weeks to put your feet up and take it easy  

Hope everyone else is well and speak to you all soon
sam xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

WHATS THIS AMEETING GUYS   I WOULD LOVE TO COME AND PUT A FACE TO ALL YOUR NAMES ......  I COULD MAKE IT ON THE 28TH AS I AM UP TAKEING BRAD BACK ON THAT SUN ??  but dont just change it for me ladies  love me hope were all haveing a geed weekend you no since i been of work im ok  think its work thats makeing me sick cant be botherd wid it time of yr i think eh !!!!!!!  lol

good luclk ladies on the d/r and everyone waiting for reviews and whos lucky to have a bun in the oven !!!!!!!
we will get there in the end if not we will all have to share sanjos eh !!!!!!hope you have more than one hun !!!!


----------



## Erin

Morning girls,

Just a kwiky - give me a shout where and when for the meetup. Not sure at what stage of tx I will be - might be around et time - on the 20th or 28th, so I'll let you know if I can make it.

Take care, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Hiya Girls

sorry i havent been on for a few days  not like me is it  i was out on friday night with dh to his family for a meal and when i got home and saw everyone had been on thought i would leave till i could read the posts properly  then yesterday was my birthday  35 now  so got a bit   well never mind am here now 

Hey Yvonne nice to hear your doing ok sweety and it goes to show this tx does work although sometimes takes some patience to get there well done you

Kirstyt glad to hear your ok sweety good luck with the FET chat and  for november sweety

Linzi those discussions at GRI  i know how you feel sweety they take so long to decide what they are gonna do next

Sam hope you hear soon too sweety i have updated you i thought i had put your dr on but i hadnt sorry sweety

Jend hope you feel better soon sweety  enjoy the time off though and rest up

Monreith hiya sweety hows the DIY Going?

Urs hope the tx gets moving soon sweety     

Booboo how are you doing sweety wont be long to stimms start now hun

sanjo how are you sweety hope your feeling ok sweety, thinkin of you

sharon, susanne, dobbie, gail,, fionag, erin, suzi, gilly, spooked out, janp, choochoo, glasgow girl, sarah, ruth, karen, sandy, alison, lisa, tracy, kirst, patch newkid how are you all doing?

right better go catch up with you all later here is a  for you all

shona

here is shortcut to the updates love shona
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi  guys can i just ask has anyone had failed treatment and then done acupunter and did you get more follicles with doing the acupunter as I'm going to give it a go my 1st session is Thu ...
just trying to cling on to a bit of hope  got depressed yest a lass that i used to work with had a baby Boy on Fri me and DH were walking our girls and i saw her going in the house i spoke  asking if shed popped  ....then i just went on a downere  anyway any info would be a great help hope you lot are OK hope to see you all on the next meeting love the dutches xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

me again  

Hi duchess i havent had acc myself sweety but i have heard some girls on ff say they had it and it did make a difference, anything is worth a bash i think, good luck sweety

countess shona


----------



## sanjo

jend said:


> hi guys can i just ask has anyone had failed treatment and then done acupunter and did you get more follicles with doing the acupunter as I'm going to give it a go my 1st session is Thu ...
> just trying to cling on to a bit of hope got depressed yest a lass that i used to work with had a baby Boy on Fri me and DH were walking our girls and i saw her going in the house i spoke asking if shed popped ....then i just went on a downere anyway any info would be a great help hope you lot are OK hope to see you all on the next meeting love the dutches xxx


Hi Jen

I didnt use ACU but if I remember rightly alot of girl do/did. Sorry i cant be much help but hopefully someone will be along in a moment that can hunny. All is would say that I would give anything a go.

I hate to hear your feeling down, all this IF is really cr*p and i can empathise with you i really can. I just hope and pray that we all get there one day, because if anyone deserves it hunny the GGs do. Im always here for you if you need me hunny anytime, you know that right?

Take care

Lots of love

Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls sorry me again  

jend here is a big   just for you sweety hope you feel your old self soon 

incase your wondering it is Frw thought that was a bit boring so changed me name   

take care all

countess shona


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Jend,

Sending you some    - keeping everything crossed for you girls  

Noticed someone on the thread came from Coatbridge, but can't mind who  ?
It was just to say I'm just up the road in Airdrie  
Its a small world  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## jend (jenny)

sanjo said:


> jend said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi guys can i just ask has anyone had failed treatment and then done acupunter and did you get more follicles with doing the acupunter as I'm going to give it a go my 1st session is Thu ...
> just trying to cling on to a bit of hope got depressed yest a lass that i used to work with had a baby Boy on Fri me and DH were walking our girls and i saw her going in the house i spoke asking if shed popped ....then i just went on a downere anyway any info would be a great help hope you lot are OK hope to see you all on the next meeting love the dutches xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jen
> 
> ohhhhhh sanjo your such a sweeitie hun thanks xxxx
> 
> I didnt use ACU but if I remember rightly alot of girl do/did. Sorry i cant be much help but hopefully someone will be along in a moment that can hunny. All is would say that I would give anything a go.
> 
> I hate to hear your feeling down, all this IF is really cr*p and i can empathise with you i really can. I just hope and pray that we all get there one day, because if anyone deserves it hunny the GGs do. Im always here for you if you need me hunny anytime, you know that right?
> 
> Take care
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Sanjoxxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Erin

Hi Jen,

Mishka Mouse had 1 IUI and 4 ICSI.  On her 4th ICSI, she had acupuncture and got a BFP.

Yfinlayson has had 4 ICSI.  On her 2nd she had acu and got a BFP but mc at 6 wks, she had it again on her 4th, BFP again.

Lindsayann had it on her 2nd ICSI - BFP.

Those are only the ones I remember, I had it too, and although I didn't get a BFP, it did make a huge difference to my egg numbers.

Hope this helps, E X


----------



## SAMW

Evening ladies

how is everyone doing tonight?

Jend sorry to hear you've been feeling down hun. Tx is a rollercoster aint it.  

Shona - like the name. I take it you thought of one then. I hope you had a great birthday. Happy belated birthday hun. 

Hope everyone is doing well. speak to you all later. 

Sam xx


----------



## monreith

Hi girls,

Jen I have never heard anything negative about Acupuncture and it does promote relaxation and is used for a better womb lining. I did acupuncture on my first tx and got a bfn   then I did not do it on my next tx and still got a bfn   so I am not sure what works and what doesn't. I don't have an issue with thin womb lining though which is where I have heard it works best. I do think it is a good thing and can help you relax which, with tx, can only be a plus! Certainly Erin, Yvonne and Tracey have had better success with it   Do what feels right for you.

I have had a pretty dull weekend doing DIY. I have now decided to work overtime at work and pay someone to do the DIY as I am no good at it. My DH is too much of a perfectionist...I had to do 4 coats of gloss - thats 4!! he still says it looks patchy  . I am in for DR on tuesday 9th and I must say I am pretty relaxed about it all...what will be will be. I am going to start being healthier form tomorrow onwards so my Christmas chocolate stash is being depleted as I type. Just one last beer  

How are the DR girls? There is a lot of us in January so hopefully a lot of good news for Feb. I have worked it out and chances are I will be having EC or ET on Feb 14th ...how romantic   If it works I will call the baby Valentine! Only kidding, must not get too far ahead of myself   

Got to go and have a long soak in a hot bath and not think about going to work tomorrow.

Goodnight
Monreith x


----------



## Zildjian

Hi girls 

hope you are all doing okay, this is my first post on ff  in a long time as no longer post now, however do read your posts from time to time.  Just a quick post about acu and my view points on it;  I spent £600 on acu for my first ivf tx, and got a negative result;  on my second tx I had no acu and got a bfp (unfortunately ended in a miscarriage).  What I am trying to say is that having acu does not guarantee/lead to a bfp; acu helps with relaxation and improves blood flow to the uterus and yes it can improve amount of follies however for both my txs I got 14 eggs collected and like I say I didnt have acu for second tx.  Success with this tx is down to so many things I dont think acu is the be all and end all. Having said that I did enjoy acu when I had it 

Good luck to all you gg's going through tx, about to start tx, waiting on tx and those who are taking time out.

Fiona x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls 
Jen, I will not be able to make the 28th I'm afraid, but it makes sense to have the meet on the date which most people can attend, so if everyone could just post and let us all know which dates do/don't suit, we can get a date arranged which will suit most people.
Good luck with the acupuncture, I can imagine you would want to go into this cycle doing something different.  It is supposed to be very relaxing too (although perhaps that's because you are lying down!).  My dh did it for a while, we spent almost a grand on it and it temporarily upped his count (from 2 mil to 26 mil) but then it went back down to 4 million so I don't really have any fixed opinion on whether it works or not.  It is supposed to be good for balancing your hormones and improving your womb lining and blood flow to the endometrium which would result in a better chance of implantation.
I think it depends what your particular problem is.  Definitely give it a try though, it will be something different and there is always a chance it could make a difference this cycle.  Are they going to up your drugs too?  I think that should also help you to produce more follies/eggs.

Some girls have also had good results with increased protein intake whilst stimming (Zita West recommends 75g per day) - apparently it helps to produce high quality eggs which means they have a good chance of becoming good quality embryos.

Monreith - good luck with your down reg on Tuesday hon  
Tell your dh he is a slave driver - 4 coats of gloss! Is he a sadist?! In fact, don't answer that one...  
Fionag - nice to see you posting again hon.

Urs and Sam - good luck for when you phone the Royal this week.  I really hope you both get the answers you want.

Shrek's wife -  
Hope you enjoyed your day hon x

Sanjo - hope you are doing ok petal x

Hi Gail - how are you doing?  Gilly is from Cumbernauld, if that helps...

Kirsty - good luck at the Royal this week.
Erin - good luck when you call with your af this week.  

Enjoy your Sunday night everyone  
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks for your comments ladies ....they will not up my drugs anymore they said I'm on the most i can have for my AGE !!!  WORK THAT OUT  well ill give the acupunter ago ill try anything if that will help .if not back to plan B WAIT OUT SIDE MOTHERCARE A NICK ONE (BABY)    LOL  

HOPE YOUR ALL OK AND ENJOYED YOUR WEEKEND  AM OFF till next week feel better now i didn't get dressed until yest  well the other day when we walked the dog it was for an hr then back in my PJ's  love to all as for dates I'm available every 2nd sunday from the 28th Hun xxx


----------



## gilly2

Well hello girls,

I have not been around for ages.  Managed this time to start Dr on the 22nd of Dec.  Have been fine though without any problems.  Decided to stay away during first part of my treatment as i was getting a bit obsessive here    Started stimming on Sat, (should have been Friday if i had not grown another huge cyst again).  Its brill to see some   on here.  Well done!!!!

DPs dad died on Thursday night so its a rather stressfull time for us but heres hoping its a good year for all of us.

Boo Boo i hope i can make it on the 20th or 28th not sure though at the moment as hopefully i will be on my 2 week wait at that time.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Gilly - I am so sorry to hear about your DP's dad 
Can I also just say, it is really good to hear from you and know that you are ok.  I was wondering how the down regging went and hoping you were getting on ok with everything.  Good luck with the stimming  
Jen - I thought they used your hormone levels to predict what level of drugs you need, not your age!
Hope you are feeling better soon, sounds like you need a few more pyjama days to get you back to normal - just try and enjoy being off work!  Good luck with the acupuncture appointment this week.
Urs - how did you get on today, did you get a chance to call Jean and ask when you might get seen?
I didn't sleep very well last night (it's always so difficult to drop off on a Sunday night!), so I am going home tonight to soak in a lovely relaxing bath with my favourite bath potion! I got extra supplies of it at Christmas so that will help me to drop off tonight in no time (I hope).
Hope everyone else is doing ok.
Love and kisses  
Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Boo Boo,

Its great to be back.  Dr was fine except i couldn't sleep much on the second week.  I was very relieved when the stimming needle didn't hurt.  I was dreading that.  Perhaps my flab helped me    How are you getting on?

Urs any luck yet?  I understand where yr coming from there is no doubt its now 25 months.  We are both about the same time waiting if i remember.

How are you all doing  Lets get some happy vibes going


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Princess monreith good luck with DR tomorrow sweety

Vicountess Gilly sending       for loads of follies for you sweety


Kirstyt  Madam linzi  Empress erin  Patch  you all start this month to dont you?  good luck whatever stages you are at at present

Lisa good luck with the review this month sweety

Duchess jend   you will have your own baby sweety  

Dame Dobbie we dont have you updated on list yet but werent you due to start this month too?

Queeen booboo hope your still doing ok with dr sweety  
noble baroness sam same with you sweety

baroness fifi nice to hear from you sweety 

Lady sanjo how are you and wee munchkin doing?
sharon same with you sweety hope you and munchkin are ok too

baroness susanne  marchioness gail  marquess urs  viceriene suzi  spooked out  janp  choochoo  glasgow girl  sarah  ruth  karen yvonne  sandy  ali tracy  newkid  how are all you doing ?
hope i havent missed anyone

love countess shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey boo you prob right but to be honest i didnt do my home work b4 treatment  i will be asking the dr that in april i cant rember her name it was the indian dr i got dr yates side kick . i didnt understand her anyway was to upset to take it all in 
thanks for bring to my attention boo  xx  hope your doing ok hun will na be long now chick xx


hi to everyone else ta  jend


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

It would be great to meet you all this month.  I am available on all the afore mentioned dates.  I am really looking forward to it.

I need some advice, some of you will already know that I have already has 2 ICSI cycles.  First one got 3 eggs (2 fertilised but a BPN) and on the second one there were no eggs.  

I have my review on Friday and I don't know what to ask...  I am really afraid of what they are going to say and I don't know what I should ask.  Any tips would be greatfully received.  

Also I have some good news?  Me and my DP got engaged on Christmas Eve  .  We are trying to plan the wedding some time in 2008.  ( We have been going out for nearly 10 years, I think that all of the family were really shocked. They didn't think that we were going to bother.)

But any advice on what to ask at the review would be greatly received.  I hope that everyone is doing well in their treatment and I can wait to meet all of you gals.

Love and Hugs




Lisa


----------



## Shreks wife

[fly][size=18pt] Congratulations lisa  [/fly]

love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

congrats lisa hun ...i have pm you !!!!



thought id change my pic for the hell of it hope you like my big pussy cat girls    lol 


might i add thats when i put on lots a weight  lol im a stone lighter now  lol


----------



## Shreks wife

duchess jend

you look fabulous no matter what sweety and congratulations on the weight loss you did good 

shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

shona you didnt say if you like my pussy cat hun lol   xxx  hope your well chickxx




and everyone else to heres a hug comeing your way      well  three o them to be honest  !


----------



## Shreks wife

jend said:


> shona you didnt say if you like my pussy cat hun lol xxx hope your well chickxx
> 
> and everyone else to heres a hug comeing your way    well three o them to be honest !


 is gorgeous sweety sorry i should have said

shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

shona ill tell dh !!!!!!  lol


----------



## buster24

hello glasgow girls sorry not been on for a wee while    sanjo congratulations on your   .
shona how are you, what is your next move
well i star the down reg injections tonight 0.3iu of suprafact never used it before when i was at glasgow i used the prostap, i did ask if i cold use it but the dr in istanbul doesnt like it he feels that its harder to stim after using it, so will go with them, and hope i get more eggs. I leave for london on the 25th then out to istanul for over 3 weeks on the 26th. but just so things were not to easy on xmas day i was doing a wee tap dance and managed to rip the muscle right of the bone in my leg, so have been on crutches since and getting physio   . i am really nervous and sad about this TX as this has to be the last one, please god let it work. I feel that after thsi if it fails then i must stop, think you cant go on and on both emotionally and financially. but i will try and be positive    The guy from the hotel we are staying in sent me an email to wish us a happy newyear and said i predict you and your DH will come here as 2 and leave as 4, that was nice of him. Anyway better get on. Hello to the girls i dont know and to the girls i do.
I used to be a glasgow girls had 4 TX there till i had a fall out with  Dr Yates well not a fall out a major disagrement.
will keep yous posted
Kim XXXXXXX


----------



## Shreks wife

buster 

good luck sweety hope it works this time for you hun sending loads of                

and            your way

shona


----------



## Ellie20

Hi girls,

I don't post on here very often but I do come on and read to keep updated! Congrats to everyone who has had BFPs  and for all those going through treatment at the moment -  positive vibes!

I'm on for a wee bit of a rant. Just been at appointment at GRI (waited 9 months for the appointment) and we've been told it's over 2 years wait for ICSI  I knew it was a long wait for Lanarkshire - but over 2 YEARS?! This means we have AT LEAST 15 months more to wait which seems like a lot after already waiting 3 and a half years!  I'm just so disappointed that nothing is going to happen this whole year!

I know *everyone* goes through this - but it's just so frustrating. Any words of wisdom I just don't know how I can cope with my life feeling like it's on hold and all the waiting and not knowing . . . !?!?

Sorry for going on,

Ellie x


----------



## buster24

ellie if you could go private isida in ukraine is really cheap and they are getting fantastic results just now?? you should have a look!!! The wait is terrrible i know


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  
Lisa - Congratulations on your engagement!
Good luck with your appointment on Friday - hopefully they will be able to suggest why you got no eggs on your last cycle and what changes can be made to produce a better outcome next time.
Jen - I love the photo, you look lovely and your cat is so cute - is it a Persian? My parents got a Persian last year (it was a breeding cat and the owners got rid of her because she was too old to breed from..) and although she is quite an ugly thing when you first see her, she wins you over because she is so cute and loving.  
Ellie - sorry to hear about your wait, I can totally sympathise.  We have been waiting almost 3 years, although have only been on the list for 22 months.  The waiting feels like the worst part.
You should have got your initial appointment within 6 months since that is the target time for out patient appointments.  The waiting list is supposed to be 24 months and Urs phoned last week to be told that the list is still at 24 months.  Some of us are in the process of writing a letter to Lanarkshire Health Board about the list, copying in a selection of MSPs who are involved in a public consultation about postcode lotteries, waiting times etc.  I will pm you when we send off the final draft and keep you posted about the outcome if you like?
Some gps will pay for your drugs for a private cycle (this seems to vary depending on how sympathetic your gp is) so this would save you almost £1000 from the total cost, if that is something you would consider?
Buster - best of luck in Istanbul, hope this cycle works for you hon  
Shrek's wife - hope you are ok hon 
Monreith - hope it went ok with the down reg this morning petal.
Hope everyone else is doing ok,

Love and kisses   
Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

boo boo you nutter its a baby tiger cub , i used have 2 Persians a blu one  and a red and white one  lost blu last year to kidney failer and my other ruby to caner  had to get them both put to sleep i still miss them to this day they were apart of our family mind you i got the 2 nutters now .....my rotties keeya and leita my baby's .
oh and DH  ! 

Ellie i had to wait round about that time also but dont get down Hun enjoy your freedom Hun as when them baby's pop along your life will change  i no its change for the better though !!

buster  you haven treatment there Hun  can you give me any info on it plz if you don't mind ?


so any news on the meet  then like i said I'm up your way every 2week droppin brad off  after the 28th  every 2 week 

  love to all think ill just take my doggies a walk am better now but board now !!!! love duchess


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies

Hwo you all getting on??

Buster hiya, hope all goes well for you hunny

Gilly so to hear about your DPs dad  Good luck with the DR

Lisa  Congratulations on the engagement and good luck woth the review appt

Monreith didnt you start DR today? If so I hope all goes well for you

Boo hope things are going well, and that the lack of sleep is just the SUNDAY night feeling

Shreks wife hahahah. I cant get used to that one?

jen you look fab hunny, and the "tiger too"

Love to all in treatment and best wishes to all in the GGS

Sanjoxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Jen, I can only blame it on having a blonde moment   even though I am not blonde...
Not quite with it today as you can tell....
I dont think I will be able to make the 28th of Jan for the meet up, but everyone else can go ahead and meet up.  I think we will be struggling to find a date which everyone can make anyway.  Plus, you and Shona live the farthest away and neither of you could make it last time so I'm happy to sort out a date which suits you both.  What does everyone think?  

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Boo Boo said:


> Jen, I can only blame it on having a blonde moment  even though I am not blonde...
> Not quite with it today as you can tell....
> I dont think I will be able to make the 28th of Jan for the meet up, but everyone else can go ahead and meet up. I think we will be struggling to find a date which everyone can make anyway. Plus, you and Shona live the farthest away and neither of you could make it last time so I'm happy to sort out a date which suits you both. What does everyone think?
> 
> Love Boo x


boo it is the DR drugs sweety not you  (use the excuse while you can)

i cant commit to any dates just now sorry dh is doing loads of overtime just now (that time of year again ) i will make a meet up i promise

Jend i thought there was something strange about the (cat) but didnt wanna sound daft as i am not a cat person but hey i look silly now so what the heck eh?   

sanjo i love the new name and dh doesnt mind he thinks it is more fun  dont think he has fully realised that it makes him shrek yet  but hey you have to have fun 

bye for now 
shona

Ellie i am sorry your having such a long wait sweety hopefully it wont be long till you get started now


----------



## Boo Boo

Sanjo - sorry, missed your post hon.
Hope you are ok x


----------



## buster24

jend is it info on istanbul or ukraine. I have been to istanbul and going back. but i did alot of research into ukraine and belong to a private group on yahoo where alot of the girls have been and got great results. istabul is not cheap but they do assisted hatching blasto transfers and embryo glueing at no extra cost. it an american hospital.
isida in ukraine is very cheap and flights are really cheap to get there its getting really high success rates at the moment, i think its about £800 for ivf then you have your drugs which is much cheaper out there and flights hotel etc but still cheaper thatn here and better success rates. just do  a searcha and you will get their web site.
hope thsi helps but if you need to know anything else just ask.
kim XXXX
jend i pmd you about my wee disagreement with dr yates


----------



## gilly2

Hello Ladies,

Sounds like a few of us are starting or in the middle of treatment.  Fingers and toes crossed for us all and for anyone else waiting to start.  

I fully understand the frustration with the waiting lists it seems never ending and does force you to go private if you can scrape the money.  So far we have spent over £5500 upfront at the GCRM which is pretty steep, mind you if i achieve my dream it will be worth it.

Boo Boo how is the DR  going?

Lastly thanks for all the lovely messages of support regarding DPs father.  


Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies, glad to see the board so busy.  Gilly, I'm so sorry to hear about your fil, i'm thinking about you both.  Remember to take care of yourself and it would be great to see you again at the meet.

Hi Ellie, It's nice to see another Lanarkshire Lassie on the board.  We've all been through the tribulations of the Lanarkshire waiting list.

Boo, Hows the DR going.  I didn't log on yesterday as I didn't have the guts to phone the royal but I did it today.  Jean was on her tea break but the other clerical assistant did a three way conversation with us.  

Update... i've moved six places since August (currently at 6th or 7th place on the list they couldn't be accurate....don't know why)  but I was advised that I might be moved 'DOWN' the list.  Thought this wasn't possible.  The reason being is that if anyone who has failed to reach their target BMI by the time they get to the top of the list has been taken off the list and if they reach their target they will go before me.  That makes sense I know but why are they telling me then that I'm 6th or 7th on the list, surely I'm a lot further down than that.  Can anyone advise.  I also asked about whether I would get my prescreening appt soon.  The answer is No, not until I'm up the top and been taken off the list.  Last week when I phoned I asked if their were cycles available for Lanarkshire for this financial year.  They told me definitely yes but no one was being taken off the list due to capacity.  When I asked the same question today I was told they didn't know and to phone at the end of the month for an update.  So there you go!!!!!!! Not the best news in the world.  DH and me are now going to camp out at Jack McConnells next surgery with all our correspondance and the promise from the GRI that I would be seen by the end of the year.

Can I ask also what anyone else thinks.  Every month since Aug I have phoned to be told that no-one was being taken off the list.  So how could I move up places.  Is this probably because that people are now being 'forced' to go private due to the wait?  If it is, Lanarkshire has received no IVF tx for the past six months which I find appalling.

Hi to everyone and all the BFP, I hope your putting your feet up and letting dp/dh run after you.

Lots of love to everyone

Urs x


----------



## Erin

Gilly2 -   to you and your DH

Kim -  

Ellie - Have you tried phoning Dundee?  There are a few girls who travelled up there for tx.  Apparently their NHS list for S Lanarkshire is only a few months long.

Lisa -   with your review and  

Boo - Any flushes yet?  

Hi to everyone else  

Not too good at the moment.  Finding it very hard to get into a positive frame of mind for FET.  I feel more stressed this time than I did with both of my txs.  Acupuncturist, Rhona, said its a self preservation thing, I'm preparing myself for it to fail, so it won't hurt as bad.  I know I have to give myself a kick up the a$$, and I don't want to postpone, cos I don't know when the hell your supposed to feel ready !!  Rhona stuck a pin between my eyes to calm me down - I told her to try another 40!!

Sorry for the moan - take care, E X


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya guys, hope to be joining you if you dont mind, this thread seems to be quite busy than the IVF so please let me come on board.

Sanjo congrats on BFP, where in loch lomand are you from, I am from Alexandria but live in Erskine now?

Boo I was reading that out patients appt should be within 6 months?

A wee update on us,had a BFP July 2000 m/c sept then had a lap & dye 2002 was referred to Inverclyde Dec2003 waited 6 months, done 6 months clomid all BFN
referred to Vale of Leven Hospital Dec 2004 seen Feb 2005 done 3 cycles of IUI all BFN took us a year to do all 3 had a large cycst that wouldnt go, Aug was my last IUI, when it failed I phone the Royal and someone told me I would be seen for my pre assessment Oct/nov 2006 when my cons refers me, by nov I hant heard from Royal so phoned, they did not have my referral phoned the Vale and they referred my 27th September referral lost at Royal, I had to ask the Vale to fax it, so it was lost for six weeks, asked them when my appt would be and low and behold its August 2007, they told me the wrong info, so should my appointment not be March as that is six months from September, sorry to rant I am already annoyed with them and havent even seen anyone.  I have wrote to the Medical records dept to get me appointment earlier appt as not my fault but if it is 6 months, who should I contact?

I will get to meet you soon, dont get on much during the day, but like to   at night.

Katrina


----------



## Boo Boo

Evening all  
Katrina - welcome to the thread, nice to have you with us  
You should have been referred from the date of the letter from your gp/cons to the Royal, whether the letter got lost or not.  Also, you are supposed to be seen within 6 months from your initial referral date (eg I was referred in March 2004 and was seen in September that year).  I would ask the Royal why the initial appointment date is so far away and what your referral date is?
Gilly - hope you are doing ok with the stimming?
Thanks to everyone who asked about the down regging - it seems to be going ok although today I was as thick as mince and I felt a bit sluggish but that could just be the New Year blues, going back to work and can't see it far enough etc!  Af came on Sunday which is good (can't believe I'm saying that), I guess it is another box ticked, reassuring me that I am normal!   sort of
Urs - words fail me.  I cannot believe they told you last week it was 24 months and had not gone up, yet now they are telling you this.  It makes me so angry so god knows how you feel  
This is just not acceptable, the way the lists are managed is an absolute joke - they should never be telling you something one minute then contradicting it the next.  The good news is, the letter to the Health Board is now ready to be sent so we will hopefully have an answer within a few weeks.  I personally think the more of a fuss you make, the more they are likely to actually listen to you and realise that they can't keep on like this.
Erin - I am sorry to hear you are not feeling so good.  Just try and remember what the Royal's FET success rates are - if your embies survive the thaw AND the extra day (or two?) before they are put back in, well then that is a fantastic sign that they are little fighters!  I must admit, although this is only my first cycle, I am feeling hopeful one minute yet preparing myself for the worst the next (I am actually getting quite pi$$ed off at a friend of mine who calls practically every day and whoops 'how exciting, you are going to have a baby'.  Er, no....).  I sometimes wonder how I would feel if I got a negative and how it would ever be possible to feel hopeful about tx working.  But that is human nature isnt it, you need to just pick yourself up and keep going somehow.  
Shrek's wife, Sanjo, Sharon, Ruth, Monreith (hope you are feeling ok after your down reg today hon), Tracy, Yvonne, Dobbie, Linzi, Lisa, Jen, Kim, Ellie, Gail - hope you are all well, sorry if I have missed anyone.  I have the brain of cotton wool today...
I am going to go chill out in front of the telly and have a decaf (I just hope there are chocolate biscuits in the cupboard!).
Love and kisses 
Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

btw girls, there is an IVF programme on next Monday night - Panorama on BBC1.
Here is the link with the details:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80677.0

Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hi girls

Welcome aboard Katrina, I am not really sure about waiting times for appointments in your area but there is bound to be seomone who will know.
How are my fellow DR Girls - I started today!!! It was sore, I forgot that,  but the nurse was really nice. Gilly sorry to hear about your fil  
Erin - I know how you feel and of course you want to steel yourself against another negative but your acupuncturist should hopefully help calm you down. I don't think there is ever a right time to try again and you have us to support you   and keep you sane. 
Urs -what is going on with that list! If what your are saying is right it is shameful that this has been allowed to happen. I really hope you get to the top soon...we need more BFPs to keep the list moving so hopefully those going through tx just now will get the ones we all deserve.     
Congratulations on the engagement Lisa...how exciting for it to happen on Christmas Eve.   If you want to know what to ask at your follow up there is a thread where people have listed their suggestionss...you could try that? I always ask will you do anything different and if not why not. It is also worthwhile asking if the embriologist had any comments on the egg quality.
Buster - good luck in Istanbul. I have heard lots of clinics don't use Prostap and some even use the pill for DR so I am sure your clinic is doing what is best for you and you will get lots of lovely eggs. Keep us posted on how it goes, it sounds very interesting.
Shrek's wife...does your dh know this is your new name? You need to try and find a cartoon to go with it.
Sanjo - thanks for the good wishes, how is the pg going?

Hi to everyone else Fionag, Ruth, JenD, Kim and all the lovely girls who got a bfp to remind us to keep the faith.

I can't beleive I am going through this AGAIN I think I would go insane if it were not for you lovely lovely people.  

Love
Monreithx


----------



## SAMW

hello girls

Lisa - congratulations on your engagement. That is so nice so how did he propose to you?

Kim sending you lots of        and    

Ellie i can totally understand how you must feel. I waited ages before i started my tx. Just keep thinking   

Boo hows the d/r going? 

Katrina welcome to the board hun. 

Urs im sorry that your being mucked about by the clinic. 

Shona, Sanjo, Gilly and monreith how are you all doing?

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Welcome katrina- Ive PMd you. 

Monreith oh pet sorry it was ore for you today- that you on the road again hunny.  Take care

Urs sorry your having a cr*p time waiting for TX hunny, it does seem like forever.

Hi all GGs will do the names of all my fellow GGs ONE day!!  SORRY

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Katrina wanted to welcome you to ff hun the girls on here are all fab you will fit in fine sweety

just to let the new girls know we have a progress chart where everyone can keep track of where everyone else is in there tx the link is below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719

hi to all the other gg's hope you are all ok

monreith sorry to hear you injection was sore sweety

Urs i just wanted to give you a great big  when i read your post sweety

take care all

shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Sam, sorry hon I forgot you in my post earlier - how could I, sorry hon  

Hope your dr is going ok?

Love Boo x


----------



## shiningstar

Thanks for the welcome, I am sure I will get to know you all soon and get up-to-date, good o see some BFP hope there's many more for this year.

Katrina


----------



## SAMW

hello

boo thats ok hun. just dont do it again  

katrina you will get to know everyone as they are all a good bunch

sam xx


----------



## SarahDec

Hello Katrina, welcome to the thread!  I live in Alexandria, you can join Sanjo and I's little Loch Lomond support group.  Currently we're seeing if we can spot each other, even though we've never met!    I'm so sorry to hear about the mess that the VOL hosp made of your referral.  Unfortunately it doesn't surprise me at all, but I know that's of no comfort to you.  Good luck in sorting out your appointment.  Are you part of Greater Glasgow Health board?  If so, you might not have too long to wait for your treatment.  I was referred from the Victoria Infirmary (as I lived over there at the time), and we were called for treatment within a year.

Erin, I wish you all the best with your forthcoming FET.  I'm sure the acu will help with your worries, which are so understandable.  When I first started posting here, you were always so positive and helpful, I hate seeing you down and upset now.   (sorry, best I could find for a hug!)

Boo Boo and Monrieth (and others who are downregging, sorry if I've missed you!) - hope the DRs going well.  That injection sure is a nippy bugger!  I had great fun with night sweats when I had my Prostap, and I suspect I was more than a little touchy... 

Congratulations Lisa, what a lovely Christmas present!  Have fun with your planning, I found it a wonderful distraction from all the waiting and stress of tx.

Urs and Ellie (and everyone else who's suffering on the Lanarkshire list) -   is all I can say!  I'm horrified by the wait you are enduring.  If you need any names for a petition, or any extra letters sent, send them my way and I'll do what I can.  I'm not in your part of the world, but it can't hurt.

Love to everyone else.  

Sarah x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

I feel like poo today   so tired i could fall asleep at work no problem.  I was fine during dr but stimming is knocking me for six.  Hope everyone is well.  Hello to the new people on here.

Sorry to keep it short but i cant think straight today.


Cheers,

Gillian


----------



## SAMW

Hello

well i finally had a review today. i am no longer to do iui instead it will be ivf. Ive also been told to stop d/r asap and wait for my hospital appointment. I did ask when its for and i was told some time in feb.   i know its only next month however they've kept me waiting 5 weeks so they can do their review  

well anyway nothing i can do about it.
sam xx


----------



## Erin

Thanks for all the words of support girls, think I'm shaking this fog off slowly. I have to toughen up for my wee embies.  

AF arrived this afternoon, so called the GRI (got through on the second ring!!   ) they'll call me back tomorrow with my first appointment for bloods.

Thanks again, E X


----------



## shiningstar

Hi Sarah, my mum and dad and young sister still stay over there so I am over quite alot.  It wasnt the Vale hospital who mucked up as my best friend works there and she resent it 2 weeks after the 1st and I trust her, it was the Royal.

Gillian hope your feelin better.

Goodluck to those DR or stimming.  

Katrina


----------



## Erin

Sorry Katrina, meant to welcome you the thread before!  

Head's up my   at the moment!!

E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Lisa good luck with your review tomorrow sweety  

Sam hope your appointment for IVF comes in soon sweety that was so unfair making you wait that long then to tell you they where changing things 

Gillian sorry to hear the stimming is playing havoc with you sweety maybe it is a combination of both now

hiya sarah how are you and your wee munchkins doing sweety

booboo you ok sweety

sanjo hiya hun hope your ok now not to sicky

monreith how is dr going sweety

How are all the other glasgow girls doing

katrina glad to see your settling in to sweety

talk later and catch up on all the news

bye for now girls shona

p.s. have updated the updates

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719


----------



## buster24

hello girls well got a emai lfrom istanbul it is ok to bleed a bit and if it turns into a full period i have just to stop the pill and cont with the injections. but the bleeding seems to have tailed of its was just a little bit when i wipped (tmi). we i have decided i am going to write a journal all through my tx and pray all through a pregnancy and a birth      then when my baby is big i can let them read it and they will know hard we fought to have them and how much loved and wanted they are. well i am trying to drink 2lt of water per day  but its hard i am peeing all the time was up 3 time peeing last night. I am now going to re-energise my fertility stones i carried them everywhere last time and i did get pg so this time i will get pg and it will stay. positive menta thinking.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all ok?
I havent posted much because I did not feel so good yesterday, had a really heavy head if that makes sense but it is a wee bit better today so I am hoping it will ease off completely. I havent taken any painkillers, I've just been trying to drink loads more water and get more sleep so I'm hoping after an early night tonight, I will feel much better tomorrow.
Had a friend tell me she was 12 weeks pregnant yesterday, they got pg the first month they started trying.  The usual nightmare scenario! I am thrilled for her though and she did handle it really sensitively which was thoughtful of her.  But still, it does feel like a kick in the stomach when you first hear it!
On top of that, I found out yesterday that the waiting list for Lanarkshire is now "26 months and rising", so it was not a good day!
So....I went to The White Company during lunch today and treated myself to some goodies so I am going to just chill tonight and pamper myself!
Hope you girls are having a good day - sorry it's a short one but I am at work and about to go into a meeting so I havent got time to do any personals, but hope all the girls down regging are doing ok, hope the girls with appointments this week get the answers they want and hope everyone else is well.
Will post again when I get more time, take care everyone
Love and kisses  
Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi ladies hope your all good not long to friday may i sa    well my acupunter is tosay at 4-30  we bit nervous    am sure it be fine though 


just had to get in between my dogs they were having a we shing ding ova a bone not good  in between two rotties is a no no  lol
in the end i had to chuck a bowl of cold water ova them we buggers ! now i have to clean it up  ........

well ill go for now  boo hope your feeling better Hun dam drugs xxx

love the dutches    jen d xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

o forgot to say i had a course at the hospital for getting pg with diabetes telling what happens id have to go for check ups every 2week then they would let me have the bambino between 37-38 week  say the midwife and all that kind of stuff it was good the only bloody thing was it was nr the maternity bit folk going round wid big bumps ready to explode  !!!!  lucky gets .


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

how are we on this blustery day.... I hate this weather especially when my roof still hasn't been fixed.  Just another saga in my already comlicated life.  Feeling really down today... especially after finding out that list is now at 26 months and just noticed my ticker has changed from months to years.  Just sums up Lanarkshire and GRI waiting lists.  Feel as if this is never, ever going to happen and starting to lose a bit of the fighting spirit.  I started this process at 29 and now I'm 33, i've put my life on hold waiting for an appt and to be totally honest just want to curl under a duvet and give up.

Sorry for being  so down.

Urs


----------



## spooq

Happy New Year!!!

Thought I'd let you know that I'm kinda jumping ship.  DH and I are going for private treatment at Nuffield for DIUI.  Our first cycle will be in March, maybe earlier.  Sooooo excited about it  

Still going to attend our first appointment at GRI regarding ICSI, whenever that is   but if DIUI is not successful we will probably go with our other instinct which is adoption.

Anyway, really hope you girlies get your much deserved BFP's this year and will be thinking of you all.  Thank you for all your support and very helpful advice.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## monreith

Hey Urs...don't give up...it is so incredibly hard and I know how you feel about putting your life on hold but you are so close to the top and it will happen for you. It is outrageous what they are doing with the list but at least you are being pro-active and someone has got to take notice.   Are you going to come along to the meet/ It would be good to meet everyone and we can all have a good chat and get some positive energy back into us.

I hope you feel better soon.

Monreith
x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys ... the acupunter was realy good when any of you lot went for yours did they tell you to got zita west site and get vitafem and vital dha ? next appoint is next thu 4pm 



just wonderd ! off for my pizza  now that dh has made a homemade one with spicy mince and all the trimmings smells ssoooooooooo good


----------



## yfinlayson

Urs - I can only imagine how annoyed you are with the waiting times. The wait, especially for those over 30 is *far* too long. As I went through my 4 cycles my ovarian reserve depleted - I simply couldn't wait for my NHS cycles to come round, by the time I got to the top I would never have responded to the drugs, and the chances of me becoming pregnant through IVF would have been slim to nil. I first went to see my Doctor in January 2004 when I had just turned 32 - it is now 3 years later and I still wouldn't have reached the top of the NHS waiting list yet- this is appalling.

I would bear this in mind girls when you send your letter - most of us have gone through months of 'investigations' and delays at our GP's before we even make it on to the GRI list. Yet, if we lived a few miles away in another trust, we would have *completed* our 3 cycles by now - probably over a year ago! Its unbelievable!

Erin - Hope this is your time, great news that you don't have to take any drugs!

Jend - I have a small idea of your worries as I have low reserve also. The Royal are not big on different protocols i.e. short (cetrotide), oestrogen priming or step-down, which can help to get your ovaries to respond better. These protocols tend to be used commonly by clinics in England or those in the USA. The Royal are very good, otherwise we wouldn't see any BFP's, the problem is they are not geared up for non-standard patients - it tends to be a one protocol fits all solution. I don't know your situation in detail but hope this gives you some additional information. I noticed you mentioned you were diabetic - I know some clinics use a precise protocol for diabetics - I was unaware of this until I went onto the US discussion boards.

With reference to acupuncture - I went to the States to take part in an acupuncture study - the acupuncture was free as part of my treatment. It was quite an intensive program, with acupuncture every 2nd day and before and after ET in the clinic. You are still lying on the table post ET when the acupuncturist comes in! It improved my egg numbers, we had 100% fertilisation and we ended up with a twin pregnancy. For the record, I hate acupuncture - when I have paid for it (on my 2nd cycle) I would much rather have spent the money on a facial! I hate lying there doing nothing. I would have been annoyed if I had to pay for it on my last attempt, I had about 10 sessions. However on both occasions I had positive results. When I had acupuncture here the sessions lasted 20 mins, in the US they were 40mins long, and they use different treatment methods depending what part of your cycle you are currently at.

Shrek's wife - Thanks for asking when the twins were due - my EDD is 26th April, however as twins usually come early, we're expecting them late March/early April. I don't have a pregnancy ticker on my profile as a point of principle as the pregnancy ones really got me down when I had repeated fails and it annoyed me to read them.  (I know you can switch them off though!)

Boo Boo - make sure you pamper yourself as much as you can. Sorry to hear you're not feeling too well.

Buster - Good luck in turkey, hope all goes well for you.

Monreith - hope you are well, haven't seen you for ages!

Hello to everyone else!

Yvonne x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Jen - glad the acupuncture went well hon, enjoy your pizza, it sounds great!
Urs - I am sorry I was the bearer of the bad news.  On a positive note, the letter is now ready to send to the Health Board and I will copy in the 6 MSPs on the cross party group looking at Fertility Services, along with Sheena and Susan at INUK.  I will send this to Susan tomorrow and once she has ok'd the final draft, I will send it off.  
If anyone wants a copy, please let me have your email address and I will send it on.
Yvonne - I am still delighted for you and your dh, hope you are starting to take it easy now time is ticking on (but knowing you, you will always need something to keep you busy!).
Shrek's wife - hope you are doing ok hon  
Suzi - good luck with the DIUI, you know where we are if you ever want to have a chat  
Gilly - hope you are feeling better today hon.
Monreith - how is the down regging going?
Sam - hope you are ok petal.
I came home tonight and sunk into a lovely bath, my head feels better already, I was getting blinding headaches today but they have stopped for now, thank gawd....
Hey what are we doing about the meet up?
Hope everyone else is ok.

Love and kisses  
Boo x

Love Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, i missed you all, glad you are all well
jend how you doing my review is on the 9th of febuary
boo boo how you getting on

i have e-mailed my msp again to ask for feedback re the letter she sent to the health minisiter regarding the waiting list and the post code lottery with ivf treatment i will let you all no how i get on

love susanne xxxx


----------



## gilly2

Hello there,

Gosh the bfp's count is looking good on here.  Fingers crossed some more of us make it.

Boo Boo hope your feeling OK.  Water helped me shift the sore heads.

Urs i know how despondent you must be feeling if i had not went private i think i would have gone mad by now.  I'm 36 this month and feel that they are trying to make sure i get to the cut off age then they don't have to spend anything on me 
Hopefully it wont go any higher than 26 months.

I'm feeling much more like my old self today which is a great feeling   Got my first stimming scan a day early and my lining is looking good.  They could see 4 small folly's and don't know if there are any more behind my cyst (which has gone down a little)  I know 4 isn't much but with only one ovary its better than none.  One question for any IVF pro's out there, i bled a bit after the scan.  Is this OK?

Buster - Good luck in turkey i will be thinking of you.

Jen pizza sounds lovely i have been eating nothing but eggs, chicken, fruit and fish!!

sanjo hi ya hope yr OK

Sharon same to you.

Jen d hope the acupuncture goes well

Monreith as usual you are so positive for all of us.

Erin best of luck now.

I'm sorry if i forgot anyone but I'm at work and trying to type quickly.


----------



## jend (jenny)

gilly as they say it only takes one .... and your lucky i got less than that and  theres nothing wrong with me just my diabeties  good luck


----------



## gilly2

Thanks Jen, first time i have heard the word lucky in ages


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya, phoned the royal and they said that is correct my first appointment with them is 11 months after referral, she said I could phone 1 a month for any canncellations, so I am going to phone every week, so hopefully she will get fed up of me and give me an earlier appointment this is awful  .  I will be a pain in the   its the only way the NHS work.  We are saving for private tx, poss at the GCRM, looks good.

Have a great weekend everybody.

Katrina


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

we are going off the page so i decided to post havent caught up yet sorry i have been busy all weekend hope you are all doing ok

Gilly i bleed sometimes when getting worked with down there sweety especially smere tests, if you are concerned overly about it sweety phone the clinic, saying that if it wasnt a lot sweety it was probably the scan that did it when they where working with you

will catch up with more personals later girls

love shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Glasgow Girls

I hope that you are all ok.

Just wanted you all to know that im still thinking of you all and that im sending you all lots of           

Lots of Love

Sanjoxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife




----------



## misslee1888

Hi girls,

I had my review on Friday. During my last E/C when they had taken blood they did a new test the AMBT.

The AMBT (Anti Mullerian Blood Test) is a new blood test which shows your Ovarian Fertility Potential

Measurements are as follows:
28.6 - 48.5 - Optimal
15.7 - 28.6 - Satisfactory
2.2 - 15.7 - Low
0 - 2.2 - Very Low

It seems that I got a 1.9  which is very low. Dr Yates has said that I should start my next cycle as soon as I have a period in March. I have to call as soon as I have one in March. But my problem is that I don't have them regularly and it could be a while. He said that I should use Cetrotide in my next cycle along with GonalF 375ml. I am not too sure what Cetrotide does. I will have a look on the forum to see what they say, has anyone here had any experience with this. I did manage to find some info about it, and it looks like it could have some bad side effects.

http://www.tiscali.co.uk/lifestyle/healthfitness/health_advice/netdoctor/archive/100000493.html

Also I was having a look around and trying to find something to help stimulate ovaries when I discovered an article about the male hormone DHEA and how this can help stimulate the ovaries.

http://www.centerforhumanreprod.com/premature_ovaries.html

I am not sure how much this applies to me, but it looks as if it could be interesting.

Tell me what you guys think and if you have any experience with Cetrotide.

Also do we have an agreed date for our get together this month? I am looking forward to it.

Hope that you are all doing all right, just going to watch the panorama program on BBC1. 
Speak to you soon

Love and Kisses xxxx 

Lisa

/links


----------



## SAMW

well i have nothing new about me. i just thought i'd come on and say   to everyone and that i'm thinking of you all.

sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

lisa i dont know anything about what you asked sweety i have never heard of it but i really hope this new strategy works for you sweety i will read up on the links tomorrow am not to well tonight but i will leave feedback on my opinions of it sweety   never say never sweety 2007 is all our year remember that   

love shona


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Gail

It was me, Kirsty t who stays in coatbridge.  We have just bought a new house in Airdrie and will hopefully move in on 30th March.

Hope everybody is doing ok, at least its sunny today which makes me feel a bit better when sitting at work staring out of the window.  I really should do some work!

We are thinking of starting FET at the end of January, I have 2 frosties.  Still trying to make up our minds.  Something at work always pops up when i think about starting anything, so will need to try and prostpone my meeting / trip / jolly away.  

I'm not supposed to be on this at work but feeling like a rebel today.   I was going to go for Acupuncture too this time around, which reminds me to phone the place back. 

Not very good at remembering to keep in touch, but i do try an dlog on at least once a week.

Luv Kx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi everyone hope u all ok  are we any furthwr forward in a meeting yet ladies ...just wonderd


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

kirsty best of luck with the FET when you go for it sweety you know best in yourself when the time is right     

Hello to everyone else where are all you girls i hope you are all ok?  

jend you missing everyone else to sweety

shona


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Misslee, 

I have had Cetrotide (and its US equivalent Ganirelix) in 3 of my 4 cycles.  I actually find its better than the long protocol as you are only on that drug and your stims, you do not downreg before your cycle starts.  Basically it forms part of the short protocol where you have a period, start stims and a few days into stims start injecting cetrotide to stop you ovulating before egg collection.  I had no problems with it at all.  In fact as I didn't downreg I had no side effects/hormone swings...it was great.  The only 'downside' is that it is another injection.

I took DHEA on cycle 3 as I am a poor responder, however it made my eggs grainy and reduced their quality.  I had no increase in numbers either.  Then again everyone is different, so its hard to know how you will respond. My best response was on a cycle where I started on the pill, then went onto a high level of stims for 2 days to kick start my ovaries, and then 'stepped down' to a lower dose.  I also had acupuncture.  In addition, you can also do 'oestrogen priming' of the ovaries if necessary, but I don't think they do that in this country.  I was given the oestrogen but as I had a huge cyst churning out hormones I was advised not to take it in the end.  I remember being at rock bottom with all our problems (I don't have a suitable womb lining either, but thats a different story) but we kept ploughing on.  With each cycle try a slightly different protocol and if necessary seek a second opinion.  Good luck!

Hi to everyone else, especially those about to start treatment, or in the middle of a cycle.

Yvonne x


----------



## fifitrixybell

hi girls, i've only just started to use FF,to be truthfull my head been all over the place recently after 2 failed ICSI at the Royal...and then a miscarraige by ......wait for  it....getting pregnant on our own! I am so grateful for being able to get pregnant on our own after being told my husbands sperm count had gone lower than before? just so sad for getting so near to having our baby. Is anyone in glasgow doing chinese medicine at Dr Chen? would love to hear form you.  xxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all ok.
I have not been on the site much lately as I was trying to keep calm and have a break from thinking about tx since my baseline scan was due today and I was a bit worried about it.  I found out quite a few years ago that I have cysts on my ovaries and my worry was that the cysts would still be there and it might cause a problem.  However, the scan went absolutely fine - my lining is thin and there are no cysts  
I am so relieved.
I start stimming tomorrow on 150 ui of Gonal-F.

Gilly - I have been thinking of you - are you going in for e/c this week? Hope you are ok, let us know how you get on.
Monreith - hope the down regging is going ok? 
Trolleydolly - welcome to the thread, I am so sorry to hear about your failed cycles and your miscarriage.  
Yvonne - good to hear from you, hope your pregnancy is going well.  Not long to go till you are off on maternity leave - you must feel as though the time is just flying by!
Jen - How are you doing?  I can meet up on the 20th, 21st, 27th or 28th.  Any of these dates suit me - I think we need to find out from the other girls what dates suit them and then get something organised.  I have asked for feedback before but think folk have missed it or forgotten to reply   so hopefully we can get a date organised soon  
Shrek's wife - hope you are ok hon, thanks for your pms, you are so thoughtful.  
Sam - how are you hon?
Sanjo - hope things are going well, good luck with your scan  
Urs - hope you are feeling a bit better hon, I have not sent the letter off yet since I was waiting for Susan to send me some feedback but if I have not heard from her by tomorrow, I will send the letter off on Friday.
Erin - not long now till you go in for bloods, hope it goes well, keep us posted  
Fionag, SpookedOut, Ruth, Tracy, Dobbie, Kirst, Kirsty t, katrinar, Lisa, suzi, susanne, buster, Gail M, sharonc, Karen-C, janp - hope you are all doing well, sorry if I have missed anyone.

Have a good day girls,

Love and kisses 
Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Glasgow Girls

Hi Trolleydolly and welcome to the GGs thread.  Im so sorry about your miscarriage .  Finegrs crossed for you and I hope that you get there.  I havent had tx re: Dr Chen maybe someone else has on the thread and can give you some feedback.

Boo Good for you hunny, so pleased to hear things are going according to plan.  Dont worry re: injection tomorrow there are not sore at all- your on the road hunny. 

Monreith I hope the DR is going well for you too hunny.

Gilly Boo mentioned EC for you this week-good luck and keep us informed.

Yvonne Goood to hear things are going well for you too hunny- take care and look forward to screaming babies 

Jen What can I say hunny- hope you are doing ok Have you had ACU yet?  Hope you've been behaving yourself! 

Lisa I dont have any experience myself but thankfully Yvonne has and thats good you'v got feedback.  take care

Love to all GGs- Urs, Shreks wife (haha),Sam, Urs, Erin, Spoked out, Fionag, Katrina, Ruth, Dobbie, Kirst, Kirstyt, Tracy, Suzi, Susanne, Buster, Gailm, Sharonc, Janp, Karenc.  I hope that Ive mentioned everyone if not blame Boo- I copied her list.  

Love Sanjoxxxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Just quick one at the mo as DH trying to get on the computer but have not posted for ages. Will do more detailed post later(DH is nightshift so will leave me in peace on the computer!! 

Hope you are all well.
Bye
Linzi


----------



## monreith

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have not been on for a while, I am in the middle of work and DIY hell so if I am not painting I am sitting at my computer at work so the last thing I can face is more computers at night...if only I could log onto FF from work   Thanks for all the good wishes. My DR is going well. I was so exhausted but I think it is because I am doing too much rather than all the Prostap. I am going to be off work from my scan onwards so hopefully that will give me the time to chill out and make sure my body responds perfectly and I get at least 1 perfect embie...had two cycles and never had a perfect one  so really really need that this time. I can beat this...  I am trying to ignore the fact I am doing treatment because it is my last NHS cycle and all attempts to get them to do anything different have been met with a big stone wall...so I just need to get on with it and see if I get the magic result this time.

Misslee I am thinking of you...  it must be a worry for you but now the doctors know they will do the very best they can for you. Sending you a big hug from us all   

Boo - glad the scan went well and you can relax again  . Are you still watching BB? 

Gilly - how are things going - sorryI never replied to say congrats on your first scan. Four follies is good and your ovary is working hard for you and dh. Keep us posted on your dates so we can all think positive thoughts  

Shrek's wife - thank you for being there for all of us...you always find the time.  


How is everyone else? It really is a marathon this isn't it? We just need to find the stamina to keep going. 

       here's hoping we will all be jumping for joy in 2007!!!



Take care everyone

Love
Monreith x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

I hope you are all well. Sorry I have not posted for a while. Have just been trying to give myself a rest from the site for a while to get myself in to a more relaxed frame of mind before preparing for our second cycle of ICSI.

Boo Boo I am so glad to hear that things are going well for you and that your scan went well today. Good  luck with stimming and just take it easy if you can.

Gilly I hope things are going well with you also.

Monreith best of luck with DR and with stimming. I really hope that things will work out well for you this time round.

Katrinar welcome to the Glasgow girls. I think we have actually spoken by e mail in the past. I am not sure if you will remember me but I come from Greenock. I am sorry to hear that you have such a long wait ahead of you. If I can help you with anything you just need to ask.

Jend how are you doing. I have also started acupuncture. Had my first session on Monday and it went very well. I was told that my spleen was low so she is going to be working on this. Seemingly if you have a healthy spleen you more able to hold things in your body. I think it also helps you to fight off infection. 

Hi to everyone else and best of luck to everyone going through TX at the moment.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## SAMW

Its getting busier than what it has been in here - which is great.

Trolleydolly - sorry to hear about your m/c hun  

Boo good luck with stimms. Will you be doing them yourself or getting dh to do them?

Monreith i can relate to you, spend all day on the computer at work and then i do it when i get home, i then wonder why i get headaches   

Ruth u do need to be in a positive frame of mind for tx. hope u have enjoyed the break.

 to Urs, Shona,Sanjo, Urs, Erin, Spoked out, Fionag, Katrina, Ruth, Dobbie, Kirst, Kirstyt, Tracy, Suzi, Susanne, Buster, Gailm, Sharonc, Janp, Karenc.  I hope that's everyone if not  

I spoke to clinic today and i have clinic appointment on tuesday as will be going down ivf route instead of iui as they dont think iui is going to work. fingers crossed it all goes well - will keep u all posted.

Sam xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

well hellooooooooooooo  everyone glad to see we are getting more posts it went quite for a while there !


well the acupunter was kool i didnt think it was doing anything for me untill she took the needles out !!!!
and get told to get some stuff of the zeita west site ?? got my 2nd one today at 4pm 
boo glad your ok and your lineing is spot on Hun thats good news .

ALSO WHATS THE CRACK WID THE MEETING  DATES PLEASE !!!!!!
I CAN MAKE IT ON THE 28TH WHICH IS A SUNDAY AND EVERY 2ND SUNDAY AFTER THAT I CAN ONLY DO A SUNDAY BOO  SO JUST LET ME NO EH !!!!!!  CANNY WAIT TO SEE YOU MADDIES !!!
  SANJO HOW YOU DOING HUN 
Lisa pm you chick 
to Urs,  Urs, Erin, Spoked out, Fionag, Katrina, Ruth, Dobbie, Kirst, Kirstyt, Tracy, Suzi, Susanne, Buster, Gailm, Sharonc, Janp, Karenc.  I hope that's everyone is spot on n 
hope i ain't missed anyone if i have AM sorry and hello anyway ! 
well of i go to get my stuff sorted for work 2morra 1st day back  don't want to go ....

  love the dutches xx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Your right Boo Boo and everyone my egg collection is this week.  Its tomorrow so fingers crossed i get a few good eggies   How is the stimming going?  I was fine except for being tired and a few sore heads.  I was surprised to find this wasn't as hard as i was expecting though i have not got to the dreaded 2ww yet.  I remember it from IUI and boy was that hard work.



Jend glad the acupuncture is going well.  I thought about doing it but my needle phobia kicked in 
Trolleydolly welcome your in the right place to get support sorry to hear what happened to you  keep your chin up and if there is anything i can help you with please ask.

Urs how you doing?  Have not heard from you for a while hope your OK.

Monreith good luck with the drugs  

Lady Sanjo how are you getting on.  Hope everything is going well for you and i hope i join you soon.



Hope everyone is OK sorry for a short post but I'm trying to tie up loose ends in my work before i take a week off.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

Hello girls

Queen booboo ( our titles are slipping a wee bit  ) glad the scan went good sweety that is you well on the way now     

Ruth nice to see you back sweety sometimes you need time out to gather your own thoughts to start tx. when is it you start sweety?

Noble baroness sam best of luck for tuesday sweety   

duchess jend hows you sweety? glad the accupuncture is doing the trick for you i really hope it helps with your next tx sweety    

Yvonne it is lovely to hear from you hunni how are your wee munchkins and you doing?

Trolleydolly welcome to the glasgow girls sweety i was so sorry to read your history with tx especially the miscarriage that was so cruel to fall naturally and then that happen sweety 

Princess monreith glad to hear the dr is going ok sweety when do you go for your scan? i know this is your last nhs cycle sweety but this will be the one   

Kirstyt hope your ok today to sweety

lady sanjo how are you sweety wont be long to scan now  hope the sickness isnt to bad now sweety

sharon how are you doing sweety it wont be long to your scan now either

Empress Erin how are you doing sweety?

Katrina hope it isnt long to you get your appointment hunni

Vicountess Gilly how are things with you sweety shouldnt be long till your E/C now

Lisa how are you doing now sweety?

Hi to Baroness susanne dame dobbie marchioness gail baroness fifi madam linzi marquess urs vicereine suzi spooked out janp choochoo glasgow girl sarah karen sandy alison tracy kirst patch newkid kim how are you all doing?

well i have managed to pull muscles in my neck  dr has given me 6000mg of muscle relaxants on top of my painkillers so i am real groggy just now

thought our titles should come out of hiding again 

take care all love Countess shona

p.s. here is the update for you lovely ladies gilly i just added ec date sweety good luck      

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

How are you all, I agree with Jend we should really make the date for the meeting.  I can make any day at the weekend.

Gilly good luck with your EC tomorrow, I will be thinking of you.
Trollydolly welcome to out thread.
Yvonne how are thinks going?

Hi and lots of hugs and kisses to Princess monreith, Kirsty, lady sanjo, Sharon, Empress Erin, Katrina, Vicountess Gilly, Baroness susanne,  dame dobbie,  marchioness gail,  baroness fifi,  madam linzi,  marquess urs,  vicereine, suzi,  spooked out,  janp,  choochoo,  glasgow girl,  sarah,  karen, sandy, alison,  tracy,  kirst,  patch,  newkid.  Hope that I havent missed anyone.

I was wondering If I could have a title as well.  But I can think what! Anyone have any suggestions.


Also WE HAVE TO SET A TIME, DATE AND LOCATION TO MEET UP!!!!


----------



## Shreks wife

Lisa how do you fancy contessa lisa?  i know lizi has it but we are having to double up titles now and that one is only used when lizi pops on to say hi or start a new thread

countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 

Ruth - nice to see you posting again, glad you are ok.

Gilly - best of luck for tomorrow hon, I will be thinking of you and I hope it goes well, I'm sure it will 
Jen - glad the acu went well. Can I just say though, you call *US* maddies?! Are you 
You are the mad one girl!

I think we should make the meet on the 28th since Jen is not up here very often and it is quite a way for her to travel, it makes sense. I will probably be able to make it, but not entirely sure since it will be the weekend before my e/c, I cant promise I will be there but I certainly hope to be there if I can. What does everyone else think?

Sam - dh did my injection today, basically because it was one less thing for me to worry about and also I could hardly remember what to do... When the nurse explained yesterday (twice) how to do the injections, it obviously wasn't registering because I was a bit all over the place and physically jumped out my seat when she primed the pen and some fluid spurted out!! I am going to do it some days though because I am ok with needles and dont mind at all, but today I wanted a bit of reassurance I suppose!
Good luck with your appointment on Tuesday hon, hope it goes well 

Monreith - hope the down regging is going ok 

I had an interview/chat tonight with a journalist about the waiting times in Lanarkshire, she is doing an article on it for a Sunday newspaper so if anyone wants any details, just pm me. I am not too sure about posting the details on the thread 
Hopefully it will make a bit of a difference, it can't do any harm at least.

Hope everyone else is well, better sign off now and get to bed before I fall asleep at the keyboard!

Love and kisses, Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Oh and Shona, hope your neck is better soon hon x


----------



## jend (jenny)

booboo you have ma ribs asplitin hun lol


hope your all ok acupunter was ok again  have to go and order the supplement now its just coin after coin  ill try out though  ta ta the noo xx


----------



## gilly2

Hi ya,

Just to let you all know i got 6 eggs today.  Will let you know how many fertilize tomorrow.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## monreith

Congratulations Gilly...thinking lots of positive thoughts for you.    

Love
Monreith


----------



## aliso1

Hi girls



Have been AWOL for ages, had D/R on 10th Jan.  Also had to have a smear test that morning as well as the nurse checked my file thoroughly and had noticed I was overdue, you would think with all the prodding and poking I have had over the years it would not matter getting a smear but oh no, it is still mortification.



Ali


----------



## sanjo

Hi GGs I hope that you are all well on this cold wet day.

Just wanted to say well done on the 6eggs and hopefully they will ALL be fab tomorrow for you Gilly.  Take care & let us know who you get on tomorrow.

Love Lady Sanjoxxxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Aggghh. spent 15 minutes typing out a message and then had power cut.  bums.

Trying to think what I originally said.

Gilly, congratulations with the 6 eggs.  Got my fingers crossed for you today.  Good luck.

Sanjo how are you honey. hopefully taking it easy.

Boo, I've pm you about interview.  Hope it went okay. How are the injections coming along - you've got guts - i don't mind other people sticking needles into me but don't know if I could do it myself.  Would probably keep pulling away from myself.  I'm such a wimp.  

I don't know if I will be able to make the meet on Saturday as my car is going in for a service that day and dh doesn't know if he will need his car but should know later in the week.  Well we made a decision this week about tx.  After a lot of deliberating and tears, we have decided to give the royal another 8 weeks of waiting (26 months) and if there is no news about starting we are going to go private.  DH is very much of the mind that he has worked since he was 16 years old, never asked for anything off the gov and when we finally need something back, we're not getting it.  It goes against everything he believes in but we both now feel that this may be the only way forward for now.  We're (i'm) not getting any younger.  We were wanting to move house, even to the point of paying a reservation fee for a new house that is being built, but we have now pulled out.  In reality, we had a choice, trying to get pregnant or having a new house.  Well you can guess what one won.  I'm feeling a lot more positive now and can see the goal in sight.

Hope all the ladies in the kingdom are well. I'm hopeless with remembering things.  So to all the queens, duchesses, ladies, marquinesses,  princesses and other ladies of royal blood, love and kisses to all of you.

Urs x


----------



## UrsJ

oops just read the posts again, the meets on the sunday, so I think I can make it.  this is what happens when you get up to early on a saturday.

Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Gilly - congratulations on getting 6 eggs, hope you get good news today about the fertilisation  
Urs - nice to see you posting again.  Thanks for your pm.  We decided to go private in July and are only now getting treatment so why dont you put an appointment on for a private consultation (it is free at the Royal) and you can get all the tests done soon?  That way, when your turn comes up on the list, you can start straight away instead of waiting another month or so for your screening tests and results.  You dont need to send the money off till you are ready to start, by that time your NHS turn will be up.  It might save you a few months of more waiting.  We were told that if our turn came up before we started the private treatment, we wouldnt need to pay and would just have our NHS go.
Good luck hon, you have been through the mill lately but the end is in sight  
Ali - how are you doing?
Hope everyone else is well.  I have been trying to up my protein intake these past few days to help improve the egg quality but I am really struggling.  Being a veggie, it is quite difficult.  I have gone from a relatively low protein intake (probably) to a high intake (60-70g per day) and yesterday I was feeling really sick and bloated and just not very good.  So I am going to cool it with the protein shakes etc and just try and eat normally (but healthier!).  There is no point focussing on it since it will just stress me out.
Did anyone see the programme about food on Thursday night - it was interesting to see what happened with the guys who had male factor IF and were on 2 smoothies a day.
Hi to everyone else, sorry this is a short post but I am just on my way out the door.
Have a good weekend, speak soon
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Gilly that is fab news sweety am so chuffed for you     for good fertilisation sweety. 

See what happens when i dont get on for one day all this news comes in  

Alison i have updated the treatment list for you sweety hope the Dr is going ok for you

Booboo how are you feeling with the stimming sweety hope those wee follies are growing good     

Sanjo incase i forget tomorrow   good luck on monday with scan sweety      

Sharon you to sweety good luck for monday     

Monreith how is the dr going?  when you due to start stimming

Urs lovely to hear from you sweety hope it isnt much longer till you get word   

Dobbie werent you due to start tx in january to?

Erin when is it you start sweety?

duchess hows you doing hunni?

Hi to everyone else i havent mentioned hope you are all doing ok?

I have tablets for the neck but it isnt easing off yet   it better soon i have managed to lose 6lb on my diet so far   . oh i meant to say i got one of those fertility friends wrist bands thought it was a good idea like lizi said for people to maybe pick us out at GRI when we are up?

take care all
love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

well hello 
   

whats the SCRIPT on the meeting ladies ?


     well hope your all ok , shona ,monreith, Kirsty, lady sanjo, Sharon, Empress Erin, Katrina, Vicountess Gilly, Baroness susanne,  dame dobbie,  marchioness gail,  baroness fifi,  madam linzi,  marquess urs,  vicereine, suzi,  spooked out,  janp,  choochoo,  glasgow girl,  sarah,  karen, sandy, alison,  tracy,  kirst,  patch,  newkid.  Hope that I havent missed anyone?
                                                    love  dutchess jenx


----------



## Erin

Gilly - sending loads of   your way on the 2ww.

Monreith, Ali & Boo - not long now, hope the dr hasn't been too terrible.  (Boo, I still have your book, I'll have to stick it through your door one day when I'm passing)

Trolleydolly - welcome to the thread,  

I've been in for blood sample on Friday, and am back in tomorrow.  I reckon if my cycle is back to normal, et might be Wednesday.

Need to go, I'm trying to get all my housework done so I can take it easy after et, but have just been watching River City, bawling my eyes out for poor Billy!!!

Take care, E X


----------



## sanjo

Hi GGs

Just a quick hi today.

Erin good luck incase im not back onfor a while.

Gilly good luck for your ET

To all GGs wishing you all   

Take care

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Lady sanjo   with scan tomorrow sweety we will be waiting to see the good news    

Sharon same with you sweety   tomorrow will be waiting on your news to  

Empress Erin sending some surge vibes for you hun for your FET best of luck

Gilly Good luck tomorrow hun that will be you starting your 2ww   

Duchess hows you sweety how is the diabetes doing you getting on top of it?

Queen booboo how are the stimming going sweety hope your managing fine on it

Princess monreith how are you doing sweety? hope the dr is not to bad on you

How are all you other girls doing hope everyone is doing fab, am thinking of you all 

Noble baroness sam i will say good luck for tuesday again although i think i will be on to wish you luck tomorrow again  

Talk soon

countess shona


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok and praying for lots of BFP's for you girls this year  

Kirst - good luck with the house move when it comes, and also wishing you all the best for FET   .

Boo - hope your ok and praying this is your time  

Jend - still to reply to your other IM - will do so in a mo  , my brains like mush at the mo  

Gilly - wishing you all the best for this cycle  

Mishka -not sure if your still on here much, was wondering how you were getting on?  

Yvonne - not long for you now, wishing you all the best when the time comes 

Erin - hope your ok   and good luck  

Sanjo - have you an appoint for your 1st scan yet?

Shona - good for you on the weight loss  

Monreith -sorry to hear you've got a lot on your plate at the mo.

Luv to everyone else on the thread and lots of babydust   to you all!

Unfortunately won't be able to make the meet on the 28th, its K's second birthday, can't believe how time flies - have a good one anyway and lots of gossip  . 

Take care,
Gailx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well.  Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you are at.  I have not had a chance to read all the posts yet.  Will catch up this week.

First scan tomorrow.  Will post then and let you all know how I got on.  Thanks for the good luck messages.

Good Luck to you too Sanjo.

Love Sharon


----------



## monreith

Hi everyone...

Just on to wish Gilly good luck for ET...hope it goes well.

Sanjo and Sharon - Good luck for your scan as well tomorrow.

Boo sorry to hear the protein was making you feel a bit sick. I think you should just do what feels natural for you and as lognas you are taking some extra protein then you don't have to get Zita West obsessed ...although I know how you feel, you just want to do everything that is within your control rather than rely on luck.

Ruth...I hope you find the strength to go in for your next tx and that it is the last you need 

Gailm - hope K has a good birthday...two is such a lovely age I think, my nephew is 2 and he is an absolute darling. 

Good luck also to everyone else going through tx at the moment...Erin, Kirst, Fionag, Aliso and any more that I may have missed. Thanks Shreks Mrs for the handy list 

To all those waiting, I think the news piece in the Sunday Herald was worthwhile and put the situation across in a positive light...*Hope*, the group name was mentioned twice so we are now official. I know technically we are not all from the "Shire" as Boo calls it but hey we are all on the same infertility island waiting for our ship to come in.  So well done Boo.

JenD - I am at a wedding next weekend so can't make the meet but I am sure a lot of fun will be had by all. Have some pizza for me!

How can it be Sunday evening already. I am totally stuffed as I could a bit Sunday Roast for some of my family. It was nice but I ate far too much.

Have a good week girls.

Monreith
x


----------



## UrsJ

Boo

So chuffed with the article in the paper.  It's given all our plight the publicity it requires.  I've pm'd you honey regarding it.

Hi to everyone.  Sorry its short but on our way out for dinner with dh's parents.

Love to everyone in the kingdom

Urs x


----------



## shiningstar

Hi ya, am abit lost not been on for a few days, I never saw the article will try and get hold of a copy.

Hope you all had a great weekend, but back to work tomorrow  

Never mind needs must.

Katrina


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all having a good weekend.
I am pleased there were two articles in the Sunday Herald about the waiting lists, so that is even better.  The letters have been posted so we should hopefully get some answers soon.
Lady Sanjo and Sharon - good luck tomorrow girls, not that you will need it mind you!   
Erin - good luck with e/t this week.  No worries about the book, just drop it off whenever suits.
Duchess Jen - why dont you organise a time and place that suits you all for next Sunday.  Lisa and Urs said they can go and there are bound to be others who feel like meeting up for a chat.  As I said before, I am not sure if I will be able to make it but if I can, I will.
Gilly - hope your wee eggs got fertilised and wishing you a smooth e/t this week  
Monreith and Ali - hope the down regging is going ok  
Shrek's wife - hope your neck is better hon    
Well, I cut back on the protein yesterday and I realised that it's the stimms which are making me feel full/bloated, not the protein.  So I am going to compromise - one shake a day and I can snack on nuts and get protein in natural form when I can.  This will at least ensure my protein levels are normal because I do think they are quite low anyway.
I also did my own injection this morning   so I am quite pleased I managed to do it by myself.  Jen, I know you will be reading this going   ah I do that every day!!  I am not saying I will do it every day but at least I know I can do it if dh isn't around!
Urs - thanks for your pm hon.  Enjoy your dinner tonight  
Gail - thanks hon.  Can't believe Kara will be 2 soon.  She is an Aquarius like me!  
Hope you, K and D all have a great day 
Sam - how you doing hon?  
Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a great weekend.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi GGs

Thanks for all the well wishes for today.  I will post later on with an update for you.

Sharon good luck for you too hunny

Good luck & best wishes for everyonexxxxxxx

Love Sanjoxxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hello all ill fit in wid everyone else with meeting ladies as its no good for me to arrange out i live 100 miles away so i dont no wheres where if you catch my drifft .  sanjo how was the scan bet you were greetin !!!! love jenn


----------



## Erin

Sanjo & Sharon - Hope the scans went well today.

Another blood test for me on Wednesday, no surge yet  

Take care, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Good luck to Sharon and Sanjo for today  

Luv
Gailx

p.s. Erin - are you still in touch with Mishka?

Boo - can you download the news article?  

Gx


----------



## gilly2

Hello,

I sneaked on to let you all know i got 2 replaced today.  They were 8 plus cells and a very easy transfer so here's hoping.  One poor lonely embie is the freezer though.  I promised dp i would not come on the pc today so i must dash and pretend i have been on the couch all afternoon. 

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Dobbie

Hi Girls, not been on for a while as I had computer problems over the new year.
Not had any contact from Monklands regarding my jan appt, but not in a big rush to chase them as I have alot coming up in the next month and it would be ideal to actually start in march rather than feb, but of course if the appt comes in I will start asap. I am suddenly very relaxed about it all but I think its just part of me not pushing any more because every time I get my hopes up I go in a different direction, so just gonna let things take their course and see what happens.
Sending dust to everyone   

Dobbie
x


----------



## Dobbie

Gilly, you posted at the same time as me, thats great news, sending you lots of glue for those lucky little embies

Dobbie
x


----------



## Erin

Excellent news Gilly - eight cells is fantastic.   

Gail - Yes, I still see Tracy, she's doing well.  I'll tell her you were asking for her.

Dobbie - You might not be harassing them - but I'm going to harass you, LOL!!!

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls 
Gilly - that is wonderful news, hope you are going to take it easy for the next few days! Good luck for the 2ww  
Sanjo and Sharon - how did you both get on today?
Erin - good luck for Wednesday 
Tell Tracy I said hi, hope the pregnancy is going well 
Gail - the articles are on the Sunday Herald website - here are the links:

http://www.sundayherald.com/analysis/analysis/display.var.1137105.0.0.php

http://www.sundayherald.com/news/heraldnews/display.var.1137116.0.ivf_postcode_lottery_remains_despite_executive_pledge_to_widen_access.php

Jen/Sam/Urs and anyone else who wants to meet up on Sunday - where is a handy place for you all to meet up? You can then arrange a time which suits you all. If I am able to come, I am happy to go wherever. Maybe the Fort or somewhere in Motherwell would be better for everyone? (Sam, am I right in thinking you are from Lanarkshire?).

Hope everyone else is ok
Love and hugs, Boo x

/links


----------



## sanjo

Hi Glasgow Girls

Had my scan today- 2 embryos implanted but only 1 heartbeat.  The Doc doesnt think that twin B will continue to grow .  We are sad for twin B but we are very happy to have one very strong heartbeat- it was even moving!!!

Sharon - it was great to meet you today- howd you get on?? I will PM you.

Erin fingers crossed for a surge- heres a dance for you        

Dobbie Nice to hear from you again

Thank you all GGs for asking after me

Lots of love

Sanjoxxxx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls

Had scan today.  Can't believe it - we're having twins!!

Sanjo - it was great to meet you today.  Sorry we didn't have longer to chat.  Good luck with your pregnancy.  I have my ante-natal appointment tomorrow at the Princess Royal because of my high BP to see how they are going to keep it under control.

Hope to hear lots of good news from all you other girls very soon.

Love Sharon


----------



## Boo Boo

Sanjo and Sharon - I'm delighted for you both!!!        
That is wonderful news, wishing you both a happy and healthy 7 months (and beyond!).

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Congratulations Sanjo, Sharon and Gilly...    what wonderful news.


Sorry about the second twin Sanjo  

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## spooq

I just had an initial consultation with Dr Yates at Nuffield to discuss DIUI.  When we mentioned that we had been referred to GRI for ICSI in November, he told us that the waiting list was closer to 1 year rather than the 2 years that we'd heard.  Is he just talking sh**e?!

Can't seem to get a straight answer from anyone in the medical profession whether its the NHS or private, or whether its DIUI or ICSI we're asking about


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Sanjo    bet your chuffed sweety   and prayers for twin B sweety
Sharon   TWINS wow how exciting ,  good luck tomorrow with blood pressure sweety

Suzi sorry your not getting any answers sweety

will post again later
shona


----------



## UrsJ

Hi suzipooh, it will depend upon what area you are from - if you're from Lanarkshire it is definitely over 2 years as I am nearly at 25 months waiting for ICSI  - if you with Glasgow Health board I think it's sitting at just over a year.  If in doubt phone up the GRI for an update.

Sharon C and Sanjo - Congratulations on the Scans... wishing you both a happy and healthy pregnancy.  

come on ladies, we need to keep the good news going.

love Urs x


----------



## SAMW

Sanjo and Sharon   on your news. 

Hope everyone is ok. 

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Thanks for your lovely messages.

Well done Gilly and good luck for 2ww

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Erin

Sanjo & Sharon - Excellent news, so excited for you both!!   

Sanjo - Thanks for my wee dance, what day of your cycle did you have et?  Mine's in normally 28 days, but it's been a bit off with tx!!

Suzi - So sorry to hear you're being mucked about.  

E X


----------



## sanjo

Erin- Ive PMd you hunny

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

good luck for the next 9mths you lot   


hopefully we will be joining you all soon xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls 
Just a quickie as I am about to go into a meeting.
Sheena Young from INUK is looking for a couple to be interviewed by Sky News re the waiting list "issue".
If anyone is interested, can you please call her on 01294 218868 as soon as you can.
Thanks

Love Boo x

*Approved by Admin - need to contact Admin before posting ANY media request please


----------



## SarahDec

Hello everyone, hope you're all well.

Fabulous articles in the Herald - you Lanarkshire girls have been working hard.  Well done!  I'm going to put those links on another board I frequent in the hope they inspire a few more people.  Every little will help and get people asking questions and bothering their healthboard/MPs.  Disgusting that it had to come to this, but you really should be proud of yourselves.  

This board has a real sense of community about it now - I love coming on and reading everyone's news.  I struggle to keep up sometimes, but it's great to know that people are getting real support and help here - and obviously making very good friends too!  This is what it should all be about.  

Well done to Sharon and Sanjo - wonderful news for you both!  I'm so sorry about Twin 2, Sanjo.    But your little one sounds like a fighter - I couldn't see any heartbeat at my first scan - I had to be assured that they were there!  And congrats Sharon on your twins.  Do you think you'll ever stop smiling?  I know I haven't!

Good luck and lots of fairy dust to everyone who's in the throes of treatment just now.  I wish you all the success in the world.    We need to start getting that list of Shrek's Wife's in better balance!  I've got my fingers and toes crossed for all of you.

Love and   to you all,

Sarah x


----------



## Erin

Sarah - Can't believe you've only got three months left!!

My blood sample today shows the start of my surge, so back again for another on Friday - my arm's going to be black & blue  

Take care, E X


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies 

Sorry for going awol but DH has been hogging the computer 

Started D/r on Friday so just waiting for AF to start the next stage.

Erin - good luck for E/t when it happens

sarah - hope you are keeping well

Sharon - massive congratulations on twins they will keep you busy

Sanjo - I had something similiar when I fell pregnant with DD. Congrats on the scan - when are you due?

Sharon & Sanjo - any hints for FET - what to eat etc  or do to get that BFP?

Boo Boo - good luck for the scan

Gilly - good luck on the 2ww

Jend, sam, urs, shreks wife, dobbie, katrinar, monreith & suzipooh - hope you are all ok

Bye for now

Linzi
x


----------



## sanjo

Evening Glasgow Girls

I hope that everyone is doing ok

Linzi- Thank you.  I didnt do anything really that I could tell you about.  I relaxed for day of ET then for 4 days after that and then virtually spent 2ww on the couch inbetween working.  Nothing much else to tell you hunny.  I think that i was possibly more relaxed this time as we didnt tell a soul about having FET.  Good luck with the DR.

Erin- Glad you've had the surge show up- mine took forever and my arms were black & blue- difficult to explain when we didnt tell anyne re: treatment   Hope all goes so well for you- my fingers are crossed.

Boo- How are you getting on?

Sarah I will be in touch via PM soon hunny- im still looking for you in the VALE!  

Hope all GGs are well: Gilly, Jen, Monreith, Dobbie, Katrina & suzipooh

Love

Sanjoxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

here are the new updates for you all i added you in as dr linzi sweety

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719

Erin good luck with bloods tomorrow sweety hope your surge has showed properly for you

Booboo good luck with the scan tomorrow sweety    

Sarah lovely to see you posting more sweety it is nice to hear how your getting on too

Urs hope you get word soon sweety

Sam we could end up being cycle buddies think jend will be two

hope all the other gg's are doing fab jend how you sweety?

love countess shona


----------



## Erin

Boo - sent you a txt, good luck for tomorrow, hope you have loads of follies  

Linzi - Hope your dr is ok. Not too many flushes,  

Hope everyone else is well, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girlies  
Hope you are all well.
I have been taking a break from the site this week as I have not been feeling too good.  Since I started stimming, I have had this weird allergy which consists of waking up in the middle of the night covered in large red lumps, itching like hell! I have had to take anti-histamines which I really do not want to do and I felt quite stressed about it all - I called the hospital on Tuesday and they said that I can take the anti-histamines just now if I need them but I wont be able to take anything from e/t onwards.  So I have had to make a determined effort to stay calm and stress free.  This week I have been mainly coming home, having a warm relaxing bath, getting into my jammies and thinking calm, positive thoughts before trying to get a good night's sleep (after my snuff at 11:45pm!!!).  So I have gone 3 nights without the allergy which is such a relief, and I feel much more relaxed now.  Also, I have put the Zita West book back in the bookcase since she makes you feel like a failure if you even so much as think of having a decaf coffee!!!  
I have also been having hot flushes this week (which is a novelty!) so have been sitting at work with a fan at my desk and drinking water like there's no tomorrow, while everyone else really does believe I am a weirdo as they complain about the cold!!!
Anyway, enough of my dramas!! I had my scan today and there are some good sized follicles (I think there are around 6 or 7 which are 11-14mm) and around 6 or 7 which are smaller.  So they want me to keep taking the same dose and come back on Monday for another scan, I should get egg collection on Wednesday or Thursday.
I am relieved that I am responding ok and looking forward to next week. Going to try and have a chilled weekend too.  I am getting a bit bloated so it's elasticated trackie bottoms for me at the weekend, god knows how I will fit into my work clothes on Monday!!! 
Erin - nice to see you today, thanks for bringing the book in.  Hope you get some good news about your blood results this afternoon  
Linzi - hope af comes soon, here is a wee dance for you  
Urs - any news yet about the waiting list?  Hope it is not too long for you now.
Shona - hope you are ok hon  
Monreith - hope the down regging is going ok petal.
Sarah - thanks for your kind words of encouragement and support, hopefully the articles and the letter will make the health board pull their finger out - at least we have tried so that is something!  Hope the pregnancy is going well.
Sam - how did it go on Tuesday?
Sanjo and Sharon - hope you guys are taking it easy.
Jen - how did the acu go yesterday?
Hope everyone else is well and have a great weekend girls
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

Boo Boo, great to hear about your follies!  That sounds like a nice number to be working with, not too many, and not too little.  I know what you mean about the bloating!  By the time I was ready for EC, I had to sit down VERY gingerly!  I hope the hives continue to stay away, they sound nasty.  It definately sounds like it's stress related, I was plagued with excema on my arms during my treatment.  I think leaving the ZW book to one side for the moment is a good plan too.    Have a chilled weekend and envison those follies full of lovely eggs.

Erin, I hope your blood results come with good news.  I'm not too sure what happens for FET, so please excuse my vagueness!  On the twins front, I can't believe I've only got three months to go either.  I can't wait to meet them!  But they send you lots of good luck kicks for your FET (and for you too, Boo Boo!).  

Gilly, hope you're doing OK and chilling out on your 2ww.  

Monreith and Linzi, hope the DR is going well.  Any unusual side effects or moments of madness?!

Hello to everyone else.

Love Sarah x


----------



## Erin

Hi GGs

Boo - good to see you too.  I, like Sarah, had eczema all over my neck with my first tx, and the doc put it down to stress.  Try to take it easy. 

Well, my levels are still rising, so I've to go in on Sunday and Monday, with et maybe on Tuesday. 

The wait is killing me, but I'm trying my best not to think about it.  I know stress has delayed my af in the past, so I'm assuming it could do the same to ovulation.

My arms look like some mad junkies!!   

Take care and have a good weekend girls, E X


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls 

Hope you are all well tonight.

Just wanting to wish everyone having treatment the best of luck.  Hope EC and ET go well next week Boo.

Linzi when I was stimming I drank 2-3 litres of water a day, a litre of milk with some whey protein, ate almonds and pumpkin seeds and kept tummy warm with a hot water bottle.  I also started acupuncture 3 weeks before D/R and continued up until after ET.  After ET I ate Brazil Nuts, kept my tummy warm with a cushion (no hot water bottle allowed) and rested completely for the first 4 days.  I stayed off work for the full 2 weeks and took it easy.  No Housework!!! left that for DH.

Hope this is useful for you.

Love Sharon x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

right i have some news just now and i will come back on in a wee while and do personals

i am 8 days late with AF so did a test today (4 to be exact) and they showed BFP i cant believe it the doctors told us it would be impossible for us to do it naturally,  i still need it confirmed with the docs yet but surely 4 tests cant be wrong?

i will be back for personals

shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Shona

OMG OMG OMG - your going to be a MUMMY

You dont get a false positive with no fertility treatment as I told you earlier hunny.  Take care of yourself and tell that man of yousr to look after you or else   

Im so so so happy for you and DH- you are there for everyone all the time and now its your turn hunny             

CONGARTUALTIONS TO YOU AND DH

Thanks for letting me know earlier- im so glad that I got to speak to you and tell you just how over the moon that DH and I are for you both.  This post doesnt even begin to say how happy that iam for yous.                 

Lots of love

Sanjoxxxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi Shona

              

I am so delighted for you and dh. It goes to show the dr's arent always right!!  Like Sanjo says you are always there for everyone else so now its your turn. 
Make sure you out your feet up and look afterr yourself.
There is definitely something in the air and we are on a roll. Lets keep this up. Who's next?

Sam xx


----------



## Erin

SHONA!!!!!!          

So totally delighted for you - four tests can't be wrong!!!!!!

       

Imagine our wee Glasgow thread having a natural BFP!!!!!!!!!

Well done you & DH    E X


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry, have to crash in here... SHONA! OMG!! Honey, so very very pleased for you. Hip hip hooray!!


----------



## Niki W

Sorry to crash ur thread but ..................OMG OMG Shona.............Ur PREGNANT!!!! Wooo hooo ur gonna b a mummy!!!!!!!!!!!
         
Well done u 2!!!
Congratulations to u an ur lovely d.h  
And all the best for the next happy, healthy 8 months. WOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Dobbie

Holy Cow Shona, you must be in complete shock  

Congratulations


----------



## Sharonc

OMG Shona what wonderful news.  I am so happy for you.

Take care

Love Sharon x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls,
congrats shona, well done you both will be over the moon, you take it easy  
hope you are all keeping well and congrats to the others with BFP.

well ive had some news back from the scottish parliament and the minister of health is doing a report on the ongoing problems with couples going thro ivf, i should receive the report in a couple of weeks, so lets hope the scottish executive will change there guidlines that each health board has to follow

love susanne xxxx


----------



## SarahDec

SHONA!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  

That is such wonderful news, I'm so, so pleased for you.      What a fantastic way to start the year.  You're right, four tests can't be wrong, I'm sure you can't get a false postitive.  Did you have an inkling it ,ight be positive or was it a complete shock?  I bet the screams of delight could be heard for miles!  How nice to prove the doctors wrong for once.

I'm so pleased I dropped by here today.    

Suzanne1, great to hear that the parliament are looking into the problems with NHS treatment.  Definately keep us updated on the findings.

Wow, once again, Shona, what amazing news.  I'll be smiling all day for you now.  Just think, that wee emby has been cooking away in there without you even realising!  I'm so chuffed for you!

Lots of love,

Sarah x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls 

thank you so much for all your really kind words i do appreciate it   
i tried to get through to gri today to find out what to do am i still under them or what   but as usual no one on phones so left message

Linzi how is the dr going sweety? here is an af dance sweety        

Monreith how you doing sweety? hope not to many hot flushes
alison how is your dr going sweety?

Erin good luck with the bloods sweety hope the surge has showed now    

booboo hope your resting up sweety am so sorry to hear your having reactions during tx sweety   and so chuffed to hear you have a good number of follies sweety

Gilly hows the 2ww going sweety?  

susanne hope you get some good feedback sweety  and good luck to the lanarkshire lasses hope they get the waiting time down for you's

Thanks once again girls for the wonderful words you all expressed i will be still about though cant get rid of me that easy    i would miss you girls to much

shona xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

You go Girl......Congratulations Shona, I'm absolutely delighted for you.  2007 is a good year for the Glasgow girls.  

Love 

Urs x


----------



## gilly2

Shona thats fab news.  Im so happy for you.  Yesterday when you found out was my birthday so i will hopefully think off you each year from now on!!!!

                 

Cheers,

Gilly (who is demented and still has a week to go lol)


----------



## Boo Boo

Shona, you know I am delighted for you and dh hon, it is wonderful news!!!
       
What a great start to 2007 for us all!!  I am so so happy for you hon.
Gilly - hope you are hanging in there, hopefully you will be next to announce some amazing news!!!

Love Boo x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi girls

Shona many congratulations to you and your DH I am just so pleased for you both you must be feeling on top of the world just now. This will really help to give the Glasgow girls positive vibes.

Gilly I hope things are going well with your 2wk and that your hanging in there.

Boo good luck with stimming and E/C next week. I hope your managing to stay relaxed and chilled out now.

Monreith how are you doing? Hope DR is going OK for you.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

omg shona bet your gob smacked good luck hun xx


boo as for the acup ....welll thats another story  was at my mums thu but thought it was wed ma ma said how you get on i said it was thu not wed she said you silly moo its thu today i got ma days mixed up so i had to fly home phone the woman and   ass so i didnt get charged  !!!!  so i have to go tue  instead  lol


hope everyones OK  sam, urs,  dobbie, katrinar, monreith & suzipooh - ruth  linz and sanjo how it going hun .


well off to get sorted up your way today to take bradley home going early think i have to do some shopping .... on a downer again xx  the dutches


----------



## Dobbie

got my letter through form Monklands and my HFEA rights of the child questionaire so need to make an appt this week for another ovarian scan and thats the ball rolling. I am very chilled about it because I have got excited about starting a few times now and something always happens so not getting excited until I am sitting legs akimbo with a basting thingy loaded  
Hope all you girls having treatment are taking it easy and big hugs to all the waiting list lassies, you turn will come soon so keep the faith and stay positive - or take a leaf out of Shone's book - have lots of BMS and hope for the best  

Love and dust to you all
  
Dobbie


----------



## Shreks wife

Morning girls

Jend  sorry your feeling down sweety hope the shopping perks you up a wee bit

Dobbie thats fab news hun wont be long till your on your way then    

Erin hope everything went ok today (it was sunday i hope) have everything crossed for you sweety     

here is some positivity and baby dust for you all                                                

love shona

p.s i phoned gri today got my favourite nurse she screamed down the phone  she says that is me under my own gp just now as it was natural but i have to phone gri and keep them up to date what is going on she said they love hearing news like this that sometimes it just takes taking your mind of BM and tx to do the trick ( have struck through stupid comment sorry girls). And she said i was a nutter that 2 tests would have been enough


----------



## monreith

Wayhay...way to go Shona!!!      

A BFP the old fashioned way - your amazing girl. That is the best news ever and I am so thrilled for and DH. 

Keep us posted on how your doing..your our good luck charm. Most of us never give up hope of a natural BFP and your our real life story.

Take it easy.

Love
Monreith

ps thanks for everyones good wishes, the DR is going well. My skin rash came back a wee bit but I think that is work stress. I am in for my scan on Wed and then hopefully start stimming on Thursday...I am trying to stay calm and not do anything differently,as natural a tx as I can manage give or take a few drugs or two!


----------



## monreith

Sorry just have to say this...and no disrespect to anyone and it is not the first time anyone has said this but....

The quote from the nurse really irks me  
"sometimes it just takes taking your mind of BM and tx to do the trick " 

I know the nurses are lovely and they mean well but there is no way taking my mind of tx is the reason why I am not pg...it is hard enough without thinking it might be my fault!!

Sorry had to say that and still very very happy for you Shona.

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Shreks wife

monreith said:


> Sorry just have to say this...and no disrespect to anyone and it is not the first time anyone has said this but....
> 
> The quote from the nurse really irks me
> "sometimes it just takes taking your mind of BM and tx to do the trick "
> 
> I know the nurses are lovely and they mean well but there is no way taking my mind of tx is the reason why I am not pg...it is hard enough without thinking it might be my fault!!
> 
> Sorry had to say that and still very very happy for you Shona.
> 
> Love
> Monreith
> x


sorry sweety and i agree with you   i hope you didnt get to upset sweety i do know what you mean though there is no way it is our fault not falling pg sweety and dont you think that me and me big gob i am really sorry monreith sweety i shouldnt have put what she said i was just updating you's
monreith i have pmd you also sweety
shona


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie

Erin Good Luck

Gilly take care

Dobbie- your on the road hun

Boo Hows the rash &  hope your feeling better   Nearly there!!!!!

Monreith- Take care & good luck with all the tx .

Dutch Hope that your feeling better.  I ant imagine you getting the days mixed up    Hope it goes well for you on Tuesday!

Love to all GGs

Sanjoxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies, just noticed something spooky.  Everyone on this post has their bubbles ending in lucky number 7.  Has the bubble fairy been increasing them?    .  Well every kingdom needs a good fairy!

I know I must be sad to notice this or has everyone else noticed it and I'm just being a wee bit slow as usual.  .

Love Urs x


----------



## sanjo

Shreks wife said:


> p.s i phoned gri today got my favourite nurse she screamed down the phone  she says that is me under my own gp just now as it was natural but i have to phone gri and keep them up to date what is going on she said they love hearing news like this that sometimes it just takes taking your mind of BM and tx to do the trick ( have struck through stupid comment sorry girls). And she said i was a nutter that 2 tests would have been enough


Just felt I had to say that I can understand the comment made by the nurse at the GRI re: taking your mind off BM. Its probably not the case for all IF but there are cases where Ive personally have known people who have adopted children then fell preg naturally. One of the ladies i know feels herself that not worring so much about BM is what helped her to conveive naturally. I also got preg naturally at a time where I had thought that it would never happen and relexed my BMS to when i wanted to and not because it was "the right time". This isnt the case, obviously when there are issues with ie - low sperm (althought Shona has!), egg problems. Therefore I dont think that the comment she made meant we are at fault for our IF but just that SOMETIMES not thinking so much can help as Shona has proven on Friday.

I hope that I have explained myself well.

Love Sandraxx


----------



## Dobbie

appt and ovary scan on wednesday afternoon so we shall see what is happening. This might have scuppered my annual trip down to Crufts - 2 days walking miles and miles in a packed dog show and then getting very drunk in the evenings might not be the ideal implantation adventure


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - Halelujah!!!  That's you started, after how long?!?!?    at a vision of your poor weans being dragged round dog shows and game fairs  

Urs - Hopefully thats a wee bit of luck for us all!!

Well, surge has finally showed up!  Phone on Wednesday to see if our wee embies         survived the thaw, and in for et on Thursday!!    Have any of you FET girls had embies thawed then re-frozen? 

Take care, E X


----------



## linzi32

Shona - massive congrats   and a natural one too - what a miracle!

Erin - Good luck for E/t. I am  only really flushing at night - DH says it is like sleeping next to the radiator!! 

BooBoo  - Im with you on the hot flushes  Good luck with E/c


Have not managed much posting this week as totally knackered. The D/r seems to drain my energy so just want to sleep most of the time. 

Can I ask again(cheeky I know!) for AF dances? AF seems to be taking her time.
Thanks
Linzi
x


----------



## Dobbie

here you go Linzi, I need the excercise


----------



## shiningstar

Shona, just want to congratulate you honey, I love hearing stories like that  

Dobbie good luck for Wednesday.

Erin good luck for ET honey.

Monreith good luck with scan on Wednesday, hope that rash is gone.

Hi to everyone else.  Nothing much happening with me apart from mount everst on my chin, you would think I was a teenager again, dont know whats going on.

Katrina


----------



## shiningstar

Urs I also have bubbles ending in a 7 something spooky is going on.

linzi heres a follie dance from me honey         

Katrina


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

Booboo how did scan go today sweety? it was today if i remember right  

Dobbie good to hear thats you starting good luck for wednesday  

Erin glad surge has came hun your wee embies will thrive sweety   i never got refreeze when i went but i only had one left dont think they freeze just one normally

monreith wont be long now hun good luck wednesday  

Ruth how you doing sweety?

Urs hope those 7's are doing the trick

gilly hope your doing ok sweety   

sam how you hun? and sanjo how is wee munchkin doing?

Hope everyone else is doing good

katrina nice to hear from you sweety hope your ok?

i will update the list for you all

linzi here is an af dance sweety good luck             

hope i havent missed anyone if i have sorry in advance

love shona

katrina it was me sweety weeks ago with the bubbles hope it brings everyone luck       

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719


----------



## shiningstar

No 7 is my luck number so I hope it does honey.

Katrina


----------



## Erin

for linzi


----------



## Shreks wife

Booboo is it your birthday tomorrow by any chance?

 for tomorrow sweety incase you dont log on then

love shona


----------



## monreith

Hiya Girls...

Sorry Shona I should not have posted my rant on Sunday then not log back in again until tonight. Shona you have not and never could upset me or anyone. I know these people only mean well and I know that yes it does work for some people when they least expect it...I never give up hope of it but I am still very very glad they discovered ICSI!

So please don't think Iam upset, I just like to speak my mind at times...especially when I have a bad case of PMT!! 

How is everyone?

Glad you have a date Erin - good luck   

Gilly - how is it going...hope your not been driven mad by the 2ww  

Boo - Happy Birthday for tomorrow.  
Here is an AF dance for Linzi     

How are all the pg ladies doing?

Good luck everybody...off for an early night.

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

Just to let you know that we have decided to go private and got our first consultation appointment for February 28th.  At least things are now starting to move for us.

Shona,  love the 7's.  things have been really good since i noticed them.... must be the positive karma your sending round the site.

Boo, happy birthday for tomorrow.  Make sure your spoiled rotten.

Sanjo, how have you been honey, putting your feet up I hope. 

Gilly good luck with the two week wait.  nearly there hon.

Dobbie good luck for Wednesday 

Erin good luck with transfer, keeping all fingers and toes crossed for you.

To all the lovely Glasgow Gals.....       .

Love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
How is everyone?
Well I had my scan today so I have to take my booster tomorrow night and go in on Thursday for egg collection. Fockity fock!!!
I have 15 or 16 follicles so we will soon find out how many eggs are lurking.
Shona and Monreith - thanks for the birthday wishes.  I have to go into the Royal for a blood test in the morning (apparently you need to get blood taken the day you are due to take your booster, which is a new thing I think?) then we are going shopping then out for lunch.  Dh has to work later tomorrow so I will be doing the booster myself, hopefully it will be ok  
Dobbie - great news about your appointment, good luck for Wednesday  
Erin - I really hope this is the one for you, you have been through a lot and deserve a bfp  
I think Spooked Out had embies thawed then re-frozen.  Hopefully yours will make it just fine  
Linzi - how are you hon?  Here's an AF dance for you     
Hope you are feeling better soon.
Shona - hope you are ok, has it sunk in yet? I bet you are still on   and rightly so.
When do you go for your first scan?
Thanks for taking the time to keep the list updated, you are always looking out for us all  
Monreith - hope the down regging is going well, not long to go now petal.  Hope it goes well on Wednesday  
Urs - I am thrilled that you are now on your way, I am really pleased for you and your dh!!
Katrina, Sam, Sanjo, Sharon, Gilly (hope you are hanging in there!), Ruth - hope you guys are all well.
Sorry if I have missed anyone - my head has been utter mince and tawties today as I got into work at 11am, we had all moved offices so I spent most of the day unpacking and then writing out a list of tasks for people to do while I am off!
Better go get the kettle on for ER and get into my jammies (or anything with an elasticated waist! I have been a bit burpy and gurgly today! tmi...)
Have a good night girls
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
I feel quite excited to have found this posting which is chock full of Glasgow girls.
Congratulations to everyone who has got a B.F.P. ( don't know how to do the flashing one yet)
I only joined this site recently and I am currently waiting for a.f. so my frosties from I.V.F can be replaced.
It's great to see positive results and fills me with lots of hope!
I have my next appointment on Friday which will probably be just a chat and some bloods , so at the moment my a.f. can't come 
quick enough so I can move on to the next stage!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

Hiya Shazi, 
here's an AF dance just for you, a bit of a welcome dance too, trying to get fit and slim so doing lots of dancing - above the box where you are typing are smilies you can add to your text, just click on them, but if you click [more] then you get all the flashing ones and of course dancing ones


----------



## SarahDec

Hello Shazi, welcome to the Glasgow Girls thread!

Good luck for your FET - do you really have 20 frosties?!  Wow, I thought I was lucky to get three!

I'm sure lots more girls will be along soon to say hello - they're a very friendly bunch and very useful to know!  

Sarah x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Shazi welcome to the glasgow girls sweety and here is an AF dance for you         

Booboo thats fab news thursday wont be long 

more personals later

i updated list for shazi and booboo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719

talk later
love shona

p.s. i got an appointment with midwife friday at 11 they say they arent gonna test after 5 all in now they are just gonna get me on system and bookings things


----------



## Erin

Shazi - Welcome to the thread.  20 frosties!!!  Fantastic!!! A wee   dance for you         

Boo - You're lucky, booster bloods were both Sundays!!!  No long lie that weekend!!  for Thursday, and  

E X


----------



## Camly

hi there

i am kinda new to all this. still in abit of shock to be honest.  Dh had a vas rev in June 06, found out dec 06 that no sperm. gutted doesnt even half describe how we feel.

we are waiting on a consultation with a dr at a hospital - who i assume is going to give us information on vif/icsi and then if thats all ok, refer us to dr yates at GRI. we are having to do it privately  - does anyone know how long a private appointment will take?  has anyone been in the same position as us - ie failed reversal? we dont even know if there is going to any live sperm. feel like my mind is going to explode with al these questions.  

DH already has 2 kids from his previous marriage.  

basically looking for any advice that anyone can give me...please.

thank you

Camly  xx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Camly

welcome to the thread.... sorry to hear about the failed reversal but don't give up hope.  I don't have any experience regarding this area but I'm sure someone will be able to answer your questions.  The girls on the thread here are absolutely great and there is a wealth of experience between them all.  Regarding going private at the Royal, I phoned up yesterday for the first time and got a consultation appointment with dr yates in 4 weeks.  I thought it would take a lot longer.  So hold in there honey.

Hi Shazicow, welcome and hope the af comes soon.

Boo, Good luck on Thursday with the e/c....all fingers and toes crossed for you hun.

Shrekswife..(that name still makes me laugh)....  five tests.... Boots must love you.  Goodluck with your first appt with midwife.

Just in from a Parents Night so totally exhausted....some people.....aaaarggghhh.  Going to bed to watch CSI.

Love Urs x


----------



## SAMW

Im sorry been awol and not been posting much.

Sanjo and Shona  how are you doing. How are the bambinos?

Boo     hope you've had a fab day today. Good luck with EC hun. 

UrsJ did the parents eve go well? 

Camly   and welcome! i cant give you much advice on vas rev however im sure someone here will be able to. Good luck with your tx and hope you get seen soon.

Dobbie good luck with app on wed, 

Erin good luck with ET

Linzi heres a wee dance for you               

Shazi   and welcome to the board. Heres a wee dance for you aswell             


Sarah and Monreith how r u doing? Sorry if i've missed anyone 

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Morning Ladies

Welcome to the GGs thread Camly- im sorry ive no advice re: reversal or private appointments but hopefully someone on the thread will have some advice for you soon.  Good luck for your appointment.

Shazi- Welcome too, good luck for your appointment on Friday and here an af dance for you hunny              

Erin- Good luck for ET, is it today?? My fingers are crossed for you hunny

Monreith- Good luck for today also.  

Boo- Sorry i missed your birthday,   Happy belated birthday hunny.  I had to have the blod test on morning of booster, then you call them back and they tell you when to inject .  Its totally pain free: i was dreading it and thought it was going to be awful but it really was fine.  Good luck with EC I have my fingers crossed for you hunny 

Dobbie- Good luck for with ovary scan today 

Linzi-          

Sam - Hiya chick, are you ok?  Thanks for the chat the other night 

Urs- Glad to see that things are beginning to move along for you hunny.  Four weeks will be here before you know it!

SarahDec- Nice to see youve been posting more again, been missing you, keep in touch hunny and let me know who the wee babies are getting on.  Still looking for you in the vale lol.xx

Katrina- I can sympathise with the spot thing lol: i have a huge one on my chin this morning and im looking good lol. 

Shona- Hows it going mummy?  Good to hear you've got appt on Friday.  Mind and take it easy 

Well all is quite at my end at the moment: been to GP and waiting for midwife appointment and filled in my maternity exemption card.  Not feeling a sick as i was before but the GRI think it was possibly due to have x2 embryos implant at first and now that will be starting to calm down, but im not complaining re any symptoms I want them all    Id have a cheek to complain wouldnt i?

Take care all Glasgow Girls and I hope ive not misesd anyone out, so sorry if i have

Love Sanjoxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Shazi and Camly - welcome to the thread girls  
Dobbie and Monreith - good luck with the scans today  
Shona - good luck on Friday honey, will they do a scan then? Or is it still too early?
Sanjo - hope you are ok and the symptoms die down soon.
Erin - When will you hear about your frosties? Keep us posted.
And best of luck for tomorrow hon  
What time are you in for e/t? We are in at 8:30 so might see you there.
Sam, Urs, Linzi, Jen, Ruth, Gilly, Sarah, Katrina, Gail (how did it go on Saturday?) - hi chicks, hope you are all ok.

Well I had a really nice day yesterday, thanks for all your kind birthday wishes and good luck wishes for Thursday. Did my booster last night (masel!!) and it was totally fine. Had friends and family in so I had to excuse myself and nip to the bathroom!
I had a lie in this morning and just keep thinking I have forgotten something but I need to remember 
[fly]I HAVE NO MORE DRUGS TO TAKE! YIPEE!![/fly]
Can't believe we are going for egg collection tomorrow - the time has flown in. I am just hoping we get a good embryo to put back, anything else is a bonus.
Hope you all have a good day girls

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## SarahDec

Morning all, isn't it such a busy place here now!

Boo Boo - well done doing your booster (yersel!).  Believe it or not, I nearly forgot to take mine!    I was watching the clock for ages before (booster was to be done at 7.30pm), then all of a sudden it was 7.35!  I guess Eastenders that night was just too enthralling.    Shouldn't laugh, really, I don't know what we'd have done if I'd missed it completely.  I'd have been gutted.  Good luck for tomorrow, I found the day hugely exciting, just to be there doing somethng was fabulous.  I think DH found it hugely stressfull, however, with all the hanging about.  I'd recommend your H takes a good book, a snack and a jacket - it's pretty chilly there!

Urs - good luck with your appointment next month.  It must be a huge relief to know things are now moving in the right direction. 

Erin - what's the latest news with you?  Good luck for word on your   today.

Dobbie and Monreith - good luck with your scans today.  Dobbie, I love your account of Crufts!  You'd never think there was any raucousness involved, it all looks so refined and well behaved!  

Camly - hello and welcome!  I'm afraid I have no experience with vasectomies, but I do know that there are plenty of couples on here who have had success with treatment after a failed reversal.  You might find more information on the Male Factor board - I found it very useful when I was researching undescended testes.  Don't lose heart, there's so much that can be done to help these days.  

Sanjo - how are you just now?  I've been on the lookout for a green faced person, maybe I should be looking for a beaming one now!  Glad to hear you're feeling better.  Are you seeing a midwife at the Vale hospital?

Shona - have you take out shares in Clearblue or something?!    You nutter!  Mind you, I did do 2 home tests myself AFTER we got the hospital confirmation, just so I could see it for myself.  Any idea how far on you are?  I'm guessing 6 weeks and 4 days.  We should have a raffle!  All the best for Friday.

Linzi - any sign of that AF yet, or is it still too early?  

Gilly - I hope you're doing OK.  Not long now.    I've got my fingers crossed for you.  

Sam - hello there   I'm doing just fine, thankyou.  How are things with you?

Well, I'd better be off now, I hope I haven't missed anyone out.  I really need to get on with some work, I've become an expert at sitting doing nothing!  Mind you, everyone here seems to want to do it for me, so who am I to argue!  

Love Sarah x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Thank you all so much for your great big welcome!  
I really appreciate all the dances and hope my a.f. is paying attention!
I think it will take me a while to remember who is currently at what stage as there
seems to be around a million of you all posting, so good luck to everyone and when I 
get the hang of who you all are I will be able to be a bit more specific with my best luck
messages. I got a bit of a surprise when I saw the vale mentioned. I was there for all my I.U.I.
treatment and live nearby!
Thanks again for your support
love
Shazi x


----------



## SarahDec

I forgot two very important people in my earlier message - Yvonne and Sharon!  Hope you're both well, ladies!

Shazi - do we have another Vale of Leven member?!  Wow, we're beginning to rival the Lanarkshire girls now.  We could have our very own Pizza Hut (or maybe Sizzlers in Alexandria!) meet up!


----------



## lindsayann

Hi Ladies,

Haven't posted for AGES but just popped on to see how you were all doing and say a big hello to those who know me from when I was a regular on this thread.  Erin, I truly hope your FET goes okay tomorrow - fingers and toes crossed for you.  Hi to everyone else, congrats on so many BFP's I see and best of luck and love to all still undergoing treatment.  xxx Lindsayann


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope your all OK just popped in 2see how you all are .

boo happy birthday for the other day ... hope u got lots a nice stuff
  sanjo hope your well ....
  see we getting real busy in here noo  thats good 

well hope your all OK and welcome to the newbies x



dutches Jen x


----------



## SarahDec

Hello Lindsayann!  I've been wondering how you've been doing.    Lovely to see you back.  We'll have to get Shona (Shrek's Wife) to add you to the list of BFPs, if you don't mind.  Make sure you pop back before the big arrival, and keep us updated!

Jen, I hope you're OK, I missed you from my list earlier.  Looks like you could be cycling around the same time as Urs.

Sarah x


----------



## sanjo

Me again

Sorry i missed you out Jen aka DUTCH: sorry babe, how did the acu go was it yesterday?
and
Gilly, sorry i missed you too, i knew someone was on 2ww but couldnt for the life of me remember who! Sorry & seding you good luck wishes    

Shazi ^ strangeto hear the VALE metioned eh? I liked sarahdecs post re: sizzlers! lol  Where do you live?

Linseyann Hi & take care keep us informed!

Love Sandra


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Just a quickie on my tea break 

Shona - Mega congrats - absolutely delighted for you and your DH, have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

                    

Boo - belated Happy Birthday - hope you had good one     



Luv
Gail xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

acupnt was ok yest ,i dont no if it work or am waisting my money , got the bad thoughts again  whats new , have to get my tablets of the zeita west site she asked if i had them  its all coin coin coin at the min .

and to top it of my mate thats going through icsi at the royal has had 2 gos she mentioned it to one of my work mates she used to work wid her well she told me that she only had one go left and i ssaid she only had one go and had 2 left well she didnt tell me about the 2nd go as i didnt get any eggs back in as they perished well she didnt want to up set me ..... was      for her not saying .

anywy thats the rant and rave ova well for now !!!!!  think shes going to join the site  so i beta be carefull eh !!!!!


----------



## Erin

Lindsayann - Thanks for the good luck - can't believe you've only got one month left!!  Where's the time gone?!?!?  Hope you're keeping well and your DH is running after you!

Jend - I was the same with the acu, you can't tell how it's working until you start your next tx.  Hopefully you'll get a bumper crop of healthy eggs, and realise it was all worth while.  I noticed a big difference in my AF with acu - no cramps at all.

Camly - Welcome to the thread  

Boo - Good luck with ec tomorrow, remember a good big dinner and a late night drink before your fast! 

Well - so far all seven frosties have survived the thaw and we're in at 3pm tomorrow for et!  Hopefully it will all be running on time, got acu booked for 3.45 (booked it a couple of days ago before I knew what time we would be in) so waiting for them to return my call to see if I could get a 6pm acu slot if GRI overruns!

Take care girls, E X  

PS Shona, good luck with apt, I changed my photo, it seemed to bring you luck!!


----------



## jend (jenny)

thats funny as this month i had no pains at all well acupnt must be doing sum it eh !!!! 




ERIN GOOD LUCK FOR E/T 2MORRA GIRL SENDING YOU A KOOL JIG


----------



## Dobbie

had my baseline scan today, just ov'd so I reckon 2 weeks until I start the Clomid and then I have the puragon injections to get also, but we are finally on our way, something is gonna happen at last.
Good luck for tomorrow Erin, fingers, toes, legs and all the dogs paws are crossed.
Good to see you back Lindsayann, hope all goes smoothly for you.
Love and dust to everyone else
 

Dobbie


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

here is the new updates

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719

Boo boo good luck for E/C tomorrow sweety    

Erin good luck for E/T tomorrow sweety     was that the photo you had on when i got bfp sweety the dog is beautiful

Lyndsayann nice to hear from you hun i have added your bfp to the list the link is above

shazi if you get lost sweety with everyones stages i do an update the link is above

Calmly firstly welcome to the thread sweety am sorry i dont know much about private tx or vacectomies sweety

Urs sorry you have had to go private sweety that darn waiting list is so unfair best of luck with tx when you start though sweety

duchess jend how are you sweety sorry your feeling bit down again 

dobbie thats good news wont be long now

gail how you doing sweety

sarah i think i have boosted clear blue profits  they said i am about 6 weeks

sam and sanjo hello girls

hello to everyone i have missed

shona


----------



## Sharonc

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well.  Just a quick post to wish Boo and Erin good luck for tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.

Lindsayann - can't believe you've only got 5 weeks left!!

Love Sharon x


----------



## linzi32

Sorry Ladies this is going to be a really short post. Still no AF and I am totally knackered. Why does it never come when you want it to and always  come when you don't?

Just had to wish Boo & Erin all the best for tomorrow - hope all goes well and good luck for the 2ww.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls, thought I would post one last time before tomorrow. Just changed into my jammies as my stomach has ballooned! Dh is cooking dinner as we speak so we are just going to settle down to a dvd of "24" so a relaxing night ahead I hope!
Erin - great news about your frosties! Hope it is still good news tomorrow and hope you have a smooth e/t. Let us know how you get on.
Dobbie - glad your scan went well, you are on your way now.
Jen - your friend was probably just trying to not upset you, I'm sure she meant it for the best.
Linzi - hope af comes soon hon, hope you start to feel less tired soon too 
<RANT>
A friend of mine popped in today - she is 30 and has a daughter. She got pg last year and had a m/c, so her and her dh have been trying again since last summer. So she started talking about how she might have secondary infertility and how she was really worried about her age! She said she probably shouldnt be talking to me about it as I am older and do not have a child (thanks for the reminder!), but she keeps comparing herself to everyone she knows (obviously not me!) and realises she must have a problem as she doesnt fall pg easily.
OH MY GOD! I could have throttled her! How insensitive, I was dumbstruck. She texted me later on to apologise which at least is something but it took all the strength I could muster not to get upset or annoyed at the time. I havent replied to her text as I am trying to stay calm and stress-free!
</RANT> !!!!
Hope everyone has a good night and thanks for all the good luck wishes girls, it means a lot.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
I think I am starting to get the hang of things a little now!
 to boo for today! I hope you get lots of eggs
it sounds like your chances are good with all those follicles!
Erin I am sending you lots of  too . I wanted to send you some sticky
vibes but my computer is very slow and the page is taking years to open. I will just be
thinking lots of sticky vibes thoughts in my head for you instead.
To the Vale girls, I live in Alexandria , about 2 minutes away from sizzlers so if you
are ever going there give me a shout!
I hope I haven't forgotten anyone who is getting important stuff done today. I apologise if I have
I am still playing catch up with you all.
love
Shazi x


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - Hurrah - that's you started now!!  

Kwik good luck to Boo for ec & good lucky Gilly on test date - just in case I'm not allowed off the couch later!!  

Sharon - you changed your photo to Shrek and got BFP, so hopefully my GSD pic will bring me luck - I'll try anything, lol!!  

Take care, E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

erin .... when you had acupnt did they say out about taking supplements dhf ? of zita west site


----------



## sanjo

Evening

Just wanted to wish everyone good luck and i will do personals tomorrow, its was my late night tomight and im shattered.

Love Sanjoxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening all

Booboo hope your resting up sweety and not to sore after today   

Erin i get what you mean about pic now sweety i really hope it works for you to. is that you on 2ww now?

duchess how you today sweety?

shazi your getting it now sweety is good to see you settling into the glasgow girls

sanjo you still rest up sweety

hi to everyone else hope your all ok more personals tomorrow

love countess shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all ok, thanks for all your support, you are a great bunch.
Egg collection went fine yesterday - dont remember a thing about the procedure, I was totally out of it!
We got 14 eggs and we have just found out that 8 have fertilised normally.  I was waiting to post till we knew how many had fertilised as I felt quite cautious about it all. 
I have no idea if 8 out of 14 is good or not, but we are pleased that we have at least made it to the next stage.
We go back tomorrow at 10:30 for embryo transfer, hopefully there will be a good one or two out of the 8 embryos.
Erin - how did it go yesterday? I saw your name up on the board which was quite weird! Hope you are taking it easy for the next few days.
Gilly - thanks for your pm.  Good luck tomorrow, I will be thinking about you  
Monreith - hope the stimming is going well  
Hope everyone else is well, will do a longer post later
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Erin

Boo - Well done that's a great result.  I think on average half your eggs fertilise (we got 4 out of 7 then 9 out of 17), so that's an excellent result, good luck tomorrow.

Jen - My acupuncturist never mentioned any supplements to me, she asked what I was taking and was happy with that.  (At the moment a Clear Blue multi)

Gilly -   

We got two 8 cell 9/10 embies yesterday with three going back in the freezer, so it's feet up for a few days, and test on the 15th - a full 2ww!!  Because the et's were running late, I was about 10 mins late for my acu appointment, but she knew that might happen.  Anyway this meant I got my acu within 20 mins of et, so the acupuncturist was delighted, and I probably couldn't have timed it better if I tried!



Take girls, E X


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls.

Congratulations Shona, that is great news and to everyone else with a BFP   
Good luck to everybody who is going through EC and ET this week.  Hope you all remember to try and relax during the 2WW.
Also to everybody else who is at all the other stages.

I'm starting FET this month.  Got my first set of bloods on the 9th.  I have been going to acupuncture but don't know if its doing any good, but i'll keep with it.  Also went to YOGA, which was different.  I learned a new party trick which i thought was great.  DH thinks i'm going slightly mad. 

My stress levels are going through the roof now.  I'm going for my motorbike test today and my granny took really ill yesterday and is in hospital.  But i'm not wanting to cancel my FET.  If i was to try and fit it in at a good time i would never get around to it.

Hope everybody has a nice weekend.  No rain is forcasted!


Kx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Erin good luck on 2ww sweety    

Booboo good luck for E/T tomorrow sweety 8 fertilised is fab  

Gilly good luck with test tomorrow sweety    

Kistyt Good luck with Fet sweety    and good luck for bike test   and hope your gran is ok sweety

how are all the rest of gg's?

i was at midwife this morning she has booked a scan for tuesday although she did say that it might be to early to detect anything so not to panic that i might have to keep going up till they find something  so heres hoping that something shows up

talk later

shona

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Just a short post as we are getting ready to go out for an Italian meal tonight.  I am so tempted to have a glass of red wine but I will try to resist!
Erin - excellent news about your embryos, that is fabulous.  I am convinced it will work for you this time, it is all looking good  
Kirsty - hope your test went well today!
Shona - that is great news about your appointment, good luck for Tuesday but I know I will be back on here before then!
I will try and pop on sometime over the weekend and let you all know how e/t went.  I am sort of sh!tting it, not about the actual procedure but about how the embryos are developing.  I just hope we get a good one.
Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a great weekend
Love and kisses  
Boo x


----------



## merrilees

hello glasgow girls.

this is my 1st ever posting have been reading the messages over the last cpl of weeks and have found them all to be very comforting. i feel a bit shy but have managed to get the courage from somewhere so here goes.  my hubby and i were ttc for 3.5yrs referred & finally started an iui course with gri in 2002 incredibly fell preg with the 1st go.  i now have a beautiful boy who will be 4 in march, i would love to have another child i no i should be thankful & my god believe you me i am he is the most amazing thing on this planet i love him to bits but i cant help it i would love another child. therefore i have embarked on the fertiity route again private but thrgh dr yates at gri. we have had 2 failed iui's 1 canxd ivf due to no follicles, i failed ivf (only 2 eggs, 1 fertilised) these were all last year. i attended acu for 2 months nov & dec but stopped just b4 xmas, hoping to start again 1 month b4 another ivf which will hopefully be march. I hope it is ok to write this message when i already have a son.  I have believe it or not learned so much from your messages & when we went to see dr yates last week i had a list of questions from him and most of them were from this site. I wanted to ask has anyone been to see the accupuncutrist maureen at the natural health shop in high street I have found her very nice and wondered if anyone else has attended her and had any good results.

thank you.


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Just thought I would pop on to wish all the girls going through TX at the moment all best.

Boo best of luck with E/T tomorrow and for your 2ww. I know what you mean about wondering how your embryos are developing we were the same but I am sure you will be fine as 8 is a really good number.

Erin I am glad that E/T went well for you and wish all the best with your 2ww also. Would you mind me asking if you had acupuncture before E/T as well as after and if so did you have to pay for two full treatments. I have also started having acupuncture at the Natural Health Clinic in preparation for my next TX and I am hoping to have acupuncture before and after my next E/T so I just wondered how this would work out.

Shona I am glad to hear that everything went well with the midwife today and wish you all the best for your scan on Tuesday. I will be thinking of you.

Jen my acupuncturist has not mentioned anything to me about what supplements I am using but I have been using the Zita west vitamins now for some time along with the DHA supplement which I know are quite pricey. I have recently switched from Zita West DHA to Mum Omega which you can buy in Boots as they had an offer of buy 2 get 1 free, it has more or less the same ingredients and also a higher level of DHA which is supposed to be very important for the development of a baby.

Merrilees welcome to the Glasgow thread. You seem to have had quite a time of it last year. I hope 2007 will prove to be a better year for you. I am having acupuncture with Rhona at the Natural Health Clinic who is also very nice. I have only been going for few weeks though so don't yet know what results it might give me.

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

am up early this morning  got a wedding at 2 so need to get everything sorted i so hate being up to early 

Merrilees welcome to the glasgow girls sweety it doesnt matter how many kids you have sweety you come join us i will add you to our tx list ok? I wish you all the luck in your tx journey sweety you have been through a lot to by the looks of it here is some       for you hope it helps.

Booboo this is the big day sweety good luck hun    

Gilly am thinking of you today sweety hope the test goes fab   

will catch you girls later take care

shona

here is update for merrilees
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719


----------



## UrsJ

Just a wee quickie this morning  .  I have to get a blood test from GP to test MSH levels (think that is what it is called).  Was told they no longer test FSH levels.  Can anyone tell me what MSH levels are and what are they used for.  I've tried to look it up but can't find anything on it.

boo, hope everything goes well today.

Erin, good luck with the 2ww.

Gilly, hope everything is going well.

sorry it's short, dh's neice will be here in half an hour and I'm still in jammies.  got her until Sunday night.  she is a total wee  , so needs to have my wits about me.  trying to convince dh to take her to footie so that I can go shopping in peace.  don't know if that will work though.

love urs


----------



## Erin

Hi guys

Kwik post for Ruth & Merrilees

It's Rhona I am seeing at Natural Health, but because she is only in Mondays and Tuesdays, I have, over the Christmas Holidays seen Maureen, and it was Maureen I saw after ET.  

Tracy (Mishka Mouse) got her BFP after acu with Maureen, and Lindsayann after acu with Rhona.  I have been seeing Rhona since before my last fresh cycle, and although I didn't get a BFP, I did get a better number of eggs and frosties.

I didn't go for acu before ET on Thursday, but was there on the Monday, so that will have helped prep me, and like I said, it was fantastic timing to get it so soon after ET. (just read this back, not sure if it's making sense!!)

Anyway, both Rhona and Maureen are lovely, and I feel acu gets me in a better frame of mind for the whole process.

Take care, and welcome to the thread Merrilees, E X


----------



## Ruth.2

Erin  

Thanks for your quick reply with the acupuncture info it is really appreciated. 

Hope you are keeping well on your 2ww. I  will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and all the other girls on 2ww.
  
Boo hope everything went well for you this morning with E/T.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## monreith

Hello girls,

Just a short post from me to say thanks for your support but it's goodbye from me. I have decided not to continue with treatment, I think I was just fooling myself that third time could be lucky when my embryo quality has always been poor. All the positive thinking and protein shakes in the world won't change things so I would rather face facts now. I wish you all the BFPs you deserve. 

Shona could you remove me from the list please. 

Best of luck everyone
Monreith


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Monreith sweety i hope you are ok?  has something went wrong in cycle sweety?     i have taken you name off as asked but i hope you feel able to come back sweety i have pmd you hun

Urs i dont know what MHS is sweety sorry hope someone else knows

Erin sending more  sweety i really hope they work

booboo sending you  to sweety hope your resting up 

hope everyone else is doing ok

thinking of you all love shona


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to wish lots of   vibes to both Erin
and Booboo. to you both and hope you don't go mad on
your  .
I never spoke to Monreith but wish her all the very best for her future.
Merrilees, I am new to the Glasgow girls too so it's nice to see you join in
and everyone has made me so welcome- I am sure they will make you very welcome too!

love
Shazi x


----------



## jend (jenny)

monreith thtas sad your going takecare xx


hope everyones ok boo how r you good luck for the 2ww 

and everyone else thats on the 2ww also hope we get whart we want this year girls  or ill be doing plan B  (GO AND PINCH ONE FROM MOTHERCARE  only kidding !!!



  love jen


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Monreith,  I don't know what to say hunny except for sending you big hugs.  xxx  I hope you do come back and join us soon, this place would be emptier without you.

Shrek's wife.... I'm a dumwit... Boo told me its actually my amh levels....I always get things wrong.  I only listen to half a story and then decide myself what was said.  I need to keep my   zipped and my ears open more.  It always ends me up in trouble.  the funny thing is though, my sister is a 'sister' at the royal and I asked her and she came up with this really technical term.  Wait till i tell her it doesn't even exist.  

Boo, thank for the info ..... see comment above.  I am praying that everything goes really well for you in the next two weeks.

Gilly, how are you hanging in there.

Erin, best wishes for the next two weeks.

Hi merrilees, welcome to our wee kingdom.  wishing you all the luck for your future treatments.

Sending everyone cuddles.

love Urs x


----------



## gilly2

Hi everyone,

I have been desperately trying to connect since 9am yesterday.  I have an intermittent fault with my Telewest modem  .  The test was   but i really don't think after all these years it has sank in yet.  I actually had been very naughty and had a faint positive since day 10 and refused to believe it until the clinic confirmed it.


First scan is on 20th Feb and like most folk i will be wrapping myself in bubble wrap until them.  Sorry for such a me post but i know my connection will drop at any time now.

Good luck to everyone and Mrs Urs was it not the Amh test they done thats what i was told most clinics are using now instead of FSH?  If so i had it done and it apparently gives them an idea of what you egg reserve is.

Love

Gillian


----------



## Ruth.2

Monreith I am so sorry to hear that you are leaving us. I do hope that you will still be able to keep in touch to let us know how you are. Wishing you all the best for the future.

Love Ruth


----------



## Ruth.2

Gilly I am so pleased to hear your news many congratulations on your BFP and wishing you all the best for your first scan. The amount of BFP's on this board at the moment is just unbelievable. 

Boo and Erin hope you are both feeling well today.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## GAIL M

Monreith,

Sorry to read you are leaving us, wishing you all the very best of luck with whatever route you decide to take in your life, it was lovely to meet you and wishing you all the happiness in the world  .

Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Gilly       am so chuffed for you sweety

booboo hope the  is going good for you sweety 

erin hope your  is going good to sweety 

Urs dont worry about it sweety i can never remember everything the docs say either sweety

here is the new update for gilly

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80297.msg1077719#msg1077719

love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Well I have had enough of chilling out on the couch, I knew I couldnt stay away from you lot for long....
Firstly, Monreith - I am truly sorry you are feeling like this and can only send you big hugs and tell you that I will really miss you.  You know where I am if you want to talk.  I was feeling really positive about this cycle for you and I know I have a cheek to say this when this is only my first cycle but there are a few girls on here for whom tx hasn't worked first or second or even third time, but they somehow stayed strong and hung on in there.  Tracy and Yvonne, also Mands and Claudine from the other thread and I'm sure there are lots more.  Please reconsider discontinuing your treatment, I hope it is not too late  
Gilly - I am thrilled for you, the news we have had on this thread so far this year has been a real inspiration.  I am delighted for you and your dh and also really pleased to know that treatment can and does work.
Try and take it easy for the next wee while but I am sure you will be cautious and anxious for the next few weeks. Good luck.
Thank you to everyone for all your messages and support lately.  The wait from Thursday till yesterday to find out how the embryos were doing was totally nerve wracking and I was so worried we would have no embryos to put back.  However, we went in yesterday for e/t and we got two 10/10 embryos transferred and and six frozen.  Dh and I are pleased and still in shock, but also very aware that good embryo quality does not mean there will be a baby at the end, so we are trying to stay as normal as we can and hope for the best but also prepare for the worst!  Not very positive I know but there are no guarantees.
Hope everyone has a good weekend, 
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## GAIL M

Boo,

Thats absolutely fantastic news,    keeping fingers, toes and everything else crossed for you  


Gilly,

Absolutely delighted to read your news, have a happy and healthy pregnancy,
         

To everyone else cycling,

      

Luv
Gailx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Glasgow Girls

Monreith- So sorry to hear that your not going ahead with your cycle.  Its obviously a decision that you've thought long and hard about: im sure that you must feel  its the right choice for you and your DH.  I wish you all the very best for the future and I hope that you will be happy.  Please pop in from time to time and say HI.  Im glad to have met (online) you and thank for all the advice and guidance that you have given to all of us.  Take carexxxx 

Gilly- OMG        Im so pleased for you, take care of yourself and get your Dh to run around after you. 

Boo Wishing you all the luck in the world for your 2ww and a BFP

Erin I wish you all the best too,  Take care and rest up.

Jen I had to laugh at your "baby stealing "comment.  My DH says that he has never seen so many people around with prams and babies since my BFP, he thinks that they will all be saying "at least our weans are safe now that shes pregnant" CHEEKY P*G  Im sure that it will be your turn soon hunny, just look at all the BFPs we have so fay, Shona will be adding your name too!!!  Take care and keep your chin up hunny. 

Shona Thanks for the updates- it does help  

Mirrlees  Welcome to our kingdom, as Shona says you are very welcome regardless to how many kids you have.  Im glad that our posts have helped you out hunny.

Love to all GGs

Sanjoxxxx


----------



## Erin

Monreith -   to you and your DH.  I can understand why you've both came to this decision, IF is a heartbreaking, and I can imagine it's a huge weight off your shoulders knowing your stepping back from it now.

Gilly -    Well done you!!  Take it easy, get those feet up!  Hopefully your BFP will Boo and I some luck!

Boo - What an excellent first cycle!!      Hope your taking it easy too.

Thanks for all the posts and PMs girls, take care, E X  

PS good luck on Tuesday Shona.


----------



## gilly2

Thanks for the lovely messages.  Still dont think it has sank in though.  Maybe when im throwing up everywhere it will 

Boo Boo and Erin hope you two are doing ok?  The 2ww part seemed long at the time but looking back it wasnt so bad. I took the first week off work and sat on my fat bottom all day. 


Urs did you find out the name of the test yet?
Shona best off luck for tomorrow.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## UrsJ

Gilly congratulations honey.  The new hospital seems to be doing really well.  Make sure you put your feet up and get really spoiled for the next few months.

2007 is a lucky year and i think its down to all the 7's in our bubbles that is making Glasgow Girls a very successful group.  A big thanks to the '7' bubble fairy  ..... you know who you are!!!!!  

Love Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,
Gilly -   on your   . That is brilliant! I can only imagine how frustrated you were with trying to log on to tell everyone your fabulous news. I had problems with Telewest too and I was shouting at the computer , I think I would have exploded if I had your news to share and couldn't get online. Well done!

Shona, best of luck with your scan tomorrow. It will be so exciting, I bet you will hardly sleep a wink tonight.

Booboo and Erin I'm still keeping everything crossed that the tally of   will go up by two in another
few weeks. Hope time is not dragging too much!

love
Shazi x


----------



## merrilees

hi everyone,

just wanted to say thanks for making me feel welcome, looks like i have joined at an exciting time, so many positive results. Well done to everyone I know what it feels like to have a pos result you cant take it in at first still couldn't until we saw the scan, so enjoy every moment even when your head is down the loo bringing up you breakfast! Thank you to the girls who are having acu for their info I'm going to be starting acu again just waiting on my af and hopefully will have about 4 weeks acu and then try and book in for a cetrotide treatment hopefully should get in on march cetrotide is a shorter cycle worried that I dont have enough follicles and then worry that there is no eggs and then worry that they dont fertilise and thats only the start then have the dreaded 2ww, its never ending. Anyway just wanted to say thanks again.

Merrillees


----------



## SarahDec

Hi everyone,

Monreith - I'm sorry to hear that you are leaving your treatment (and us!) for the moment.  It's obviously been a desicion that hasn't been taken lightly.  I hope you and your DH are OK.  

Gilly - good lord, we've got another one!  Mega congratulations to you and your H, I'm delighted for you!  Look like all that sitting around was worth it - I know I took every moment possible to put my feet up. 

Boo Boo and Erin - I hope you're both taking things easy just now.  I'm so pleased that you both got such great results, Erin with her snow babies and Boo with her 10/10s and frosties!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you both that you'll be going that BFP list soon.   

JenD - I'm going to be watching out for you in Mothercare!  I suspect you'll have a mask on, sneaking about like the childcatcher in 'Chitty Chitty Bang Bang'!  

Shona - good luck today for your scan.  Where is it?  I'm up at the Princess Royal Maternity at 2.20 today, if there's any chance you're nearby.

Sanjo - hope you're well at the moment!

Merrilees - welcome to the Glasgow Girls thread!  You're always welcome here, no matter if you have children or not.  I hope Gail M, who has a wee girl, will confirm this!

Urs - I loved that story about your sister.    That's the kind of thing I would do.  I hope your blood results come back OK and you can proceed with treatment.

Hope I haven't missed anyone out (although I usually do!).

Love Sarah x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie to let you all know scan went good i am 6 wks 3 days and there was a heartbeat.

sorry a quick post girls will catch up tomorrow

love shona

 to the


----------



## monreith

Hello everyone,

I wanted to thank you all for the enormous support you have shown me and to apologise for involving you in my knee jerk reaction to what has been a very stressful time for me. I have had a lot to handle at work and also been spending too much time reading about why my TXs could be failing and comparing myself with others. I just wanted to run away rather than face the prospect of another failed cycle. I wasn't brave and I never chatted with Dh about it...I just decided that there was no way I was going to put myself through it again without thinking of the positives or my DH.  I have now had a long chat with DH, and my GP and Consultant have also been supportive and told me that every cycle is different and to forget the previous ones.  So, the upshot is, I did not stop treatment and with all your support and being signed off from work I feel so much better.  Hopefully the Glasgow Girls lucky number seven will work it's magic for me as well as everyone else.   and thank you for being there when I needed it most.

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Ya,

Thats fab news Shona.  I'm so please everything looks good.  I think waiting for the first scan is even harder that the 2ww.  

Monreith I have sent you a pm.  I'm so happy you have talked it over with DH and have decided to try again. Fingers crossed this is the best ever year for all off us!!!!

Susan and Erin hope you two are taking it easy now.  Better be or i will come over and sort you out  

Urs best off luck for the blood results.

Merrilees - welcome you will find us a very friendly bunch and hopefully helpfull 

Everyone Else i hope your all having a fab day.  I'm stuck at work having a far to busy stressful day!!

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## sanjo

Hi All

Monreith - I have PMd you.  You have no need to apologise, we all have a wee wobbler at times and doubt ourselves. IF it such a difficult thing to go through and very stressful at times, good to see your continuing with your treatment & I wish you all the luck in the world  

Shona - Well done with the scan hunny.  Im going to be a cyber Auntie! 

Boo - How are you coping this week, keep on resting and let your DH run around after you  

Erin - I hope that you are taking it easy too or else   

Hi to all the lassies.

Love Sanjoxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls 

we where falling off the page there  

Monrieth am glad to see you are ok sweety we where so worried about you   sanjo is right in what she says sweety 

Gilly how are you doing hun any signs yet?

sanjo you ok sweety?

booboo   for your wee embies sweety   

Erin   for your embies to sweety   

how is everyone else doing ?

love shona


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Back at work today - thank god! Work will be a good distraction during the 2ww, I would go   otherwise!
Monreith - so glad you are back with us, things wouldnt be the same without you and good on you for not giving up.  
Shona - congratulations on your scan, you must be delighted not to mention relieved that things are as they should be.
Hi to everyone else, sorry it is a brief post but things are quite busy at work.
Take care all
Love Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Everyone,

Glad to hear your surviving the 2ww Boo Boo.  Not long to go now.            for you and Erin.


Shona not much signs yet.  Boobs not sore even though im pocking them all day.  Very twingy in the belly though and moody (prob thats normal for me  )

Hope everyone is well.

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

gilly2 said:


> Shona not much signs yet. Boobs not sore even though im pocking them all day. Very twingy in the belly though and moody (prob thats normal for me )
> Gilly


i only started getting sore boobs last week more so sweety so dont worry about that and the twinges i think are normal i was worried about that to but the lady who did ultrasound said that is just the uterus expanding to make room sweety

love shona


----------



## gilly2

Hi Shona,

Thanks for that.  Its going to be handy with you being a week in front of me ha ha.


----------



## gilly2

Thought i would bump us up.  Nearly off the page again.

Gilly


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey hey is everyone ok i hope 

boo hows the 2ww hun when you testing ?? 


well i have good news my diabetic bloods are comeing right down had blood taken 3 week ago and they were 9.9 now there 9.6   way hey get on  think the accuont has something to do with it  well started my supplements and there like take bloody horse pills !!!!!

also glagow royal has sent a letter to my diabetic nurse asking how i am doing .....what a cheek !!!!  lol 


well love to all im off to work for 12pm new hrs crap but i suppose it buys the zeita west pills !!!!!

love ta ya all and geed luck to u 2week waiters fingers crossed 


love jend   xxxxx  for got to say think i might be in the paper a comment about to tell our babys that there father is not there father if u have used doner sperm   will tell you what paper and when its in when they e-mail me back !!!   i said i dont think u should tell the child as it will destroy the child    thats my oppin !!!


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, just poped in to see hoe you are all doing, and am soooooooo pleased for you all with your BFP, where trying naturally at the moment and poor DH is popping vits like there is no tommorow, does anyone no of anything else we could take to help, 
our next step is that new clinic in cardonald, and ive decided to do egg donation aswell as my 3rd go at icsi

i will keep in touch 

love susanne xxxxx


----------



## LiziBee

Here is a new thread for you -it is specifically for anyone going through treatment at Glasgow Royal Infirmary IUI, IVF or ICSI (or anything else!).

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.0
Lizi.x


----------



## Dobbie

Hi girls,
Hope everyone is well and great to see you back Monreith 

Susanne, did you speak to the new Cardonald clinic about egg donation as I wanted to do egg donation but at the time there was no clinic in Scotland and I did wonder if they would offer it as part of their treatment?

Congrats to any   's I have missed, been a flurry of them recently and hope all of you on the 2WW are taking it easy (even going to so far as wearing chav tracksuits and fleecy sarongs E )

Love and dust

Dobbie
xxx


----------



## Erin

Welcome back Monreith - glad you and your DH talked everything through.   

Boo - Hope your taking it easy when you get home from work  

Dobbie - I know you'll be wanting a loan on your 2ww, lol  

Hope everyone else is well, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Birth announcements
Janp 31st oct 2006 
lindsayann 1st march 2007  
Yvonne 4th April  
Mishkamouse 10th April 

Pregnancies

Sarah Dec  wow twins Due 28th April
Karen 
Newkid 
Kirst  sorry i missed that one hun
Sharonc  WOW TWINS
Lady sanjo  ONE LIVELY BABY 
Countess shona  natural one baby 20wk scan 11th May
Vicountess Gilly  first scan 20th feb
Queen booboo  one baby 
Empress Erin  one baby
susanne1  natural

In tx at the moment

Noble baroness sam Dr 23rd april 
Marquess urs Prescreening 25th April
Shazi DR 4th may
kirstyt due start 23rd may
vonnie15 pre tx scan 10th may

Starting tx or waiting tx

Dame Dobbie
Madam Linzi
Ruth Due to start icsi
Patch due to start january?
Duchess Jennifer Starts August
Marchioness gail FET in may?
Lisa review 12th January 
Viceriene suzipooh Awaiting first appointment
Baroness Fifi taking time out at present
Camly looking to go private
Aliso1
spooked out
choochoo
glasgow girl
Ellie
Katrina
Kim 
Lamkins


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

i just moved the list over to the new home  

Jend how you sweety?

Booboo  

erin  

hope everyone is ok with everyone today sorry just short post been out am bit shattered hope you are all doing fab

love shona

p.s. dobbie how you doing hun do you need an af dance yet?


----------



## Dobbie

Shreks wife said:


> p.s. dobbie how you doing hun do you need an af dance yet?


nooooo, don't dance, I am holding out that she won't come on for at least another week cos then I can go to Crufts, if it kicks in next week I am on my 2ww while Crufts is on and I can't go


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all doing ok.
Shona - thanks for updating the list, what would we do without you?  Hope things are well with you hon.
Erin - hope you are hanging in there.  Good luck for test day  
Monreith - how is the stimming going?  Hope you're not too bloated, have a good weekend away  

Hope everyone else has a great weekend.

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi dobbie, and all the girls, 
ive contacted that new clinic in cardonald and they are sending me out some information on egg donation, as i said to them i just want to help someones dreams come true, as i  no i can always have icsi, but if these women cant produce there own eggs i would like to help when am going thro my treatment, it would be a plus if the clinic takes a % off the cost but how do you put a price on the thing you dream of most in the world, il let you know how i get on and keep you up to date with everything 

love susanne   xxx


----------



## Camly

hi there

i am kinda new to all this. i hear a few people mention a new clinic in cardonald - can anyone give me more information? we are having to do private for treatment. waiting on an appointment from RAH in Paisley to speak to a dr reg IVF/ICSI. DH has had a failed vas rev and we are unsure of the next steps.  Think the RAh are going to refer us to GRI.

Thank you and good luck to all.  

Camly xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Camly,  I contacted the new clinic and they sent out a list of prices and so on.  It's called the GCRM and the phone number is 0141 - 891 - 8749.  Here is the link to their website. www.gcrm.co.uk.  

Hi boo,  how is the tww going - less than a week to test date.  I have my fingers crossed hun and I feel the positive vibes.  

I have my appointment at GP's on Wednesday for amh blood test.  I looked it up to find out what it is for and feeling a bit worried about it.  I've only ever had my FSh levels tested and they were fine (should I have had my AMh done before?) so worried that ovarian reserve might be low.  Can't believe I have to post the blood sample myself through the post though.  I find that quite off putting and wierd... but who am i to judge.  Think I'll send it recorded delivery, don't want to have to phone the post office if it goes missing and ask them to look for a blood vile.  

Erin, good luck for the tww... nearly there honey.

Monreith it's great that you've decided to continue.  We all have wobblers.. I know for a fact I definetely do.. my dh just rolls his eyes and thinks 'here she goes again'.

Gilly, brilliant news about the BFP.  You must be over the moon.  any idea of when your first scan will be?

to all the other lovely ladies here.....have a great weekend.

love Urs x

/links


----------



## Camly

hiya

thanks for the info on the GCRM. Really appreciate it.  

Good luck  xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

just looked at the price list at the  GCRM how can the put a price on something like that we want so much  its unreal! 

hope you 2ww waiters are doing well will na be long now geed luck gals 

hope evryone else is kool 


love jen 

susanne1 nice to see you back doll


----------



## Shreks wife

afternoon girls

dobbie i will leave af dance gives us a shout if you need one ok

Booboo hope the 2ww isnt going in to slow for you sweety 

Erin same with you sweety 

susanne hiya sweety

Urs good luck for wednesday sweety   

Hope all you gg's are doing good

sanjo hope your ok sweety

gilly how things going with you sweety?

love shona


----------



## sanjo

Evening Ladies

Hope everyone is well

Boo & Erin not long to go now girls- ive got my fingers crossed for you two.

Gilly I hope that you are keeping well hunny

Dobbie- Hope you get to crufts and the AF stays away until you want it  

Camly- Welcome to the Glasgow Girls, you will find everyone really friendly.

Love to all Glasgow Girls

Sanjoxxxxx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Hi Girls

I just thought I'd pop on to let you all know I am still thinking of you all  

Shona - I was impressed to see my name on your list, thank you.  Congrats on the natural   thats fantastic.

Erin - Hang on in there,   not long now, I've got everything crossed for you   

Dobbie - At last, things are moving - good luck hun   

Monreith - My heart goes out to you, I was in tears  reading your post as I felt the same before I did my last tx so I know how you were feeling, glad you decided to carry on - I wish you all the best   .  I am so glad I gave it one last go!!

Boo - Glad to see your finally there, great results too! Well done - good luck   

Its great to see all the   that theres been and good luck to all the others in the middle or waiting to start tx.  I know how lucky I am and I don't think I'll ever forget it   

   

Take care

Tracyxx


----------



## Sharonc

Hi girls

Hope you are all well.

Boo and Erin wishing you lots of luck for testing.  

Back at GRI for another scan tomorrow and first appointment at Twins Clinic.  Can't believe three weeks have passed already since my last hospital appointment.

Sandra and Shona - hope you are both keeping well and taking it easy!!

Love Sharon x


----------



## sanjo

Hi ladies

Just popped on to say hi and to let you all know that im thinking about you.

Erin & Boo- not long now!!!

Sharon- Lovely to hear from you again, glad the wee ones are OK.

Tracy- Lovely to hear from you too hunny.

Jen- Hows the ACU going?

Love to all GGs

Sanjoxxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi everyone

Sorry for the long absence. I managed to have a quick read but not posted. A combination of exhaustion(d/r does me in) and DH constant dayshift on hogging the computer. Anyway he is working now so have reclaimed the computer  Anyway a quick update on me before the personals:

D/r was horrible - tired constantly, more spots than a spotty teenager and a never ending AF!!(she was late but came in earnest!) Had a baseline scan last tuesday and was all ready to start popping the HRT on Wed when I got a call to say I had to delay the HRT as the only consultant who can perform my ET (    )would be on holiday the week of ET so will start this wed instead. Can't believe only one person in the whole clinic can do the procedure( ok it is not a normal ET  - since they could not get catheter in last time - but even so!!). Just hope our frosties survive to ET after all this.



Tracey / susanne1 & Jen - hope you are all doing ok 

Monreith - hope the stimming is going well 

Dobbie  - Hope AF does what you want and that you get to crufts

Erin & Boo  - good luck for the 2ww  - not long now 

Gilly  - congrats on the BFP

Shona & sharon & Sanjo - Hope you are all doing well 

CAmly - you can self refer to GRI if you are going private

URs - I sent mine to the GRI in the envelope they supplied and no recorded and they got it. Never thought what would happen if it went missing!! - I think I would have just given another and left the vial in the post office!!

To anyone I have forgotton - brain is mush at the moment! Hope you are all well

bye
Linzi
x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, hope your all well, boo boo hope your keeping well,

well we have made our choice and were defo going to do egg donation at our next icsi shot, and i no it costs alot but as i said you cant put a price on a child you want so badly, we will have to give up our holidays away and stuff like that and i really dont mind, 
think its cause am stuck in a post code lottery and only get the 2 shots at icsi with the NHS.
love susanne xx


----------



## Camly

Linzi

Thank you for the info reg self referral to GRI - might just give them a ring just now! 

Good luck to everyone.

Thanks again.  

Camly xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry i never got posting yesterday was feeling quite sicky 

Booboo  and    and     for you sweety am i right it is the 16th you test?

Erin    and    to you to sweety

Linzi sorry to hear the dr has been hard on you sweety  your frosties will do fab sweety so when is that you expect to get et now hun?

sharon will hear how the scan goes today sweety

Tracy how are things going with you hun lovely to hear from you

susanne best of luck with your tx hun it will be worth it when you get your dreams sweety the postcode lottery is so unfair what happens to the cycles people dont use i always wondered that where does the money go for that

camly glad your settling in sweety you will get good help from the girls on here

well hope everyone else is doing good thinking of you all

duchess how you doing sweety i havent spoken to you in ages hope everything going ok

aliso1 how is the tx going with you sweety

urs good luck with bloods tomorrow sweety

love to all
shona xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Camly

hi all

thank you for all the welcomes.

decided to stop wasting time by 'waiting' on hopeless drs! made an appointment for dr at ross hall to look into PESA. I spoke to a really nice man at GCRM who suggested I contact ross hall. seemingly the dr at ross hall will perform the pesa at GCRM. Sooo... we have an appointment a week on thurs.one of those one's where... 1) i want to find out if its going to be possible to find out if any live sperm but then 2) i will be gutted if not. its difficult because DH works away most weeks mon to fri so we have to try and give his work prior notice. we end up trying to please everyone else but ourselves!!


hope everyone is doing well and thank you for 'listening'.

Camly xxx


----------



## Dobbie

good luck with your appt Camly 

Thats the witch arrived so thats the ball rolling and no Crufts for me  - get to go every year so can't really complain 

Love and dust to everyone
and big hugs and love to those coping with the hard tough side of treatment


----------



## Erin

AF arrived last night, so it's another BFN for us.

Sorry folks, seem to have broke the run of good luck we were having.

E X


----------



## Dobbie

so sorry E


----------



## SarahDec

Oh, Erin, I'm so sorry.    Take care of yourself.

Sarah x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Erin i am really sad to hear that your a.f. arrived  
Take good care of yourself  for the next wee while!
I just posted a minute ago after reading page 1 ( I forgot to go onto page 2) but it
seems to have disappeared. If you get an out of date message then forgive me I never saw page 2!

love
Shazi x


----------



## yfinlayson

Erin - very sorry to hear your news.  Take care, DH and I are thinking about you.

Yvonne x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Erin, I am so sorry to hear your news.  Can only imagine how awful you must be feeling right now.
Sending big hugs to you and dh  
Tracy - good to hear from you, hope everything is going well with you  
Dobbie - good luck with your cycle this month, hope it goes well.
Camly - welcome to the thread  
Sharon - hope the scan and appointment went well yesterday.
Linzi - what a drama you have been having hon, hope everything goes better from here on in  
Shona - I test on Friday, am absolutely sh*tting it and I feel as though af is on it's way.  My cycle is usually quite short (26-27 days) so I think af will show before I test but I am trying to be hopeful.
Monreith - hi  
Susanne, Jen, Sanjo, Sam, SpookedOut, Fionag, Yvonne, Urs, Gail, Gilly, Ruth, Suzi, Shazi, Alison, Sarah, Karen, Kirst - hope you are all ok, sorry if I have missed anyone but I am a bit preoccupied this week!  I'm so glad that I am at work (cant believe I'm saying that!) otherwise I would go totally insane with all this symptom checking - dh has banned me from the pc at home because I would just be on it all the time, and would make myself worry about symptoms I am/am not having, but I am at work so managed to sneak on....

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Oh Erin Iam so very sorry that your AF has arrived, I cant say anything to make you feel better but please know that we are all here for you whenever you need us.  Im thinking of you and DH  

Linzi - Im sure your wee   will survive hunny and I hope that Et is easier for you this time.

Camly - Good for you making that appointment yourself instead of waiting for GPs.  Hopefully you will get word soon.

Boo - Try to keep calm, I know its easy to say, but you've only got two more days.  Good luck for Friday 

Monreith- How you doing chick?  Are you OK?

Susanne -  Good to hear your decision on Egg Donation, when do you begin?

Shazi -   How you getting on?

Dobbie - Shame you didnt get to crufts, good luck with this cycle!

Yvonne - Nice to hear from you again, how are you all getting on?  How much longer do you have to go?

Sarah - You finished work yet hunny? Still looking for you hunny 

Sharon - How did the scan go hunny?  The twin will be getting big each time you see them on the scan!  I have another scan on Monday at my Antental.  Do you get more frequent scans with you carrying twins?

Jen - Where are you hunny, you've gone all quiet on us?  Are you OK?

Shona - Hiya chickadee, didnt want to leave you out even though we chat on the chatterboxes everyday! 

Well good luck and best wishes to everyone and sorry if ive missed people: im sure i have cos there's so many of us!  Sorry


Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Erin

So sad,    , take care of each other, here when your ready.

Tracyx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope your all ok me and dh have just been to kerrie catonia brian mcfaden ex misses  she got married just up the road were i from  kirkpatrick-flemming the bit was mobbed wid paparatzi !!!!!  we just sat in the car  saw her go in  and we went ,we couldnt stay  we had plans !!!!! lol

hope your all okay glad to see you have missed me nothing to report to you acupnt is going well start 2morra for my fertility tm .

boo hope u ok and sanjo 
sorry to here your bfn erin keep your chin up hun 

  AND HAPPY VALINTINES DAY EVERYONE XXXX


----------



## UrsJ

Erin

I'm so sorry honey.  Sending you and your dh big hugs.

Love Urs x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Erin so sorry about your test sweety 

Booboo not long now hun     

Hope everyone else is doing ok

sanjo we miss one another when we dont talk  

Dobbie hope i didnt jinx your af coming sweety

dutchess glad the accupuncture is doing good sweety

take care all 
love shona


----------



## monreith

Erin, 

Truly sorry to hear that this FET has not been a success. My thoughts are with you and DH.  . 

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## Camly

sorry to hear your news erin (big cuddle)

can any1 tell me if they have had any dealings with GCRM? we are thinking about going to their clinic but not sure yet?  

having abit of a    feel like things are not moving quick enough. mind u i imagine everyone feels like that - sorry. we are still at the stage of trying to actually 'speak' to a specialist! hopefully our appointment week on thurs will bring us a step further.

sorry for moaning and hope everyone is well.

love camly xxx


----------



## UrsJ

help!!! my lucky number 7 has been put upto 8      I honestly think they bring me luck.

Urs x


----------



## Ruth.2

Erin

I am very sorry to hear your news. My thoughts are with you and your DH at the moment.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## lindsayann

Erin, words cannot describe how sorry DH and I are for your news.  Please give your DH a big hug and take care of each other. 

xx Lindsayann


----------



## Erin

Thanks so much everyone for all the messages, texts etc, they mean a lot.

Seriously thought this one was working, even had a faint positive on Monday, but then crampy tum Monday night and all day Tuesday.  Just wish GRI or even GCRM had the PGD in place.

Booked in again for bloods next Friday, so the ball is rolling for FET #2.  

DH and I have also booked a couple nights in hotel down in Moffat - tried to get a pet friendly place, but what the hell, it will just be the two of us!

Thanks again, and   for Boo, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

booboo test day tomorrow sweety will be thinking of you hun        

erin getting away will do you the world of good sweety

camly listen sweety dont apologise for feeling bit down hun we are here to help in good times and bad sweety ok  sorry i dont know much about the new hospital

hope all you girls are doing well am thinking of you all 

urs i will keep an eye on your 7's hun and will try get you back to the lucky 1777 soon ok

love shona


----------



## SAMW

Hi girls 

Just to say not been posting much as nothing really happening. Still waiting for screening app told will be march. Im enjoying my time drug free just now. I have given up smoking since 24th jan - 23 days so far. Also been going to the gym and just having a happy drug free life for the time being.

Boo good luck tomorrow hun. sending you           

Erin im soo sorry to hear your AF arrived. I hope you enjoy your time away.

Urs enjoy your    i have u to 1777. Hopefully the 8 demon stays away. 

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sam thanks for helping with urs hun i got side tracked wow that is two bubble fairies on the case now woohoo

love shona


----------



## SAMW

Hi Shona

anytime sweetie

Sam xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi 

Just a quickie before i head off for the weekend.....

Boo Good luck for today     ,  i have my fingers crossed for you hunny! 

Hope all the GGs are doing ok and I will catch up on personals on Sunday

Take care 

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Erin I'm so sorry, I know there isn't much anyone here can say to take away the pain but if you need anything please ask.

Calmly is you want any info on the GCRM just PM me.  Thats when i completed my cycle.  It was expensive but the treatment was top notch.


Boo Boo good luck today, fingers crossed.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Booboo - I have my fingers crossed for your big test date today   
Erin - I hope you manage to feel better on your weekend away. Have a nice time!
Linzi - Sorry you are feeling a bit frazzled on this cycle, hopefully you feel a little better now
Camly- Waiting is the worst part of this whole I.F. business isn't it? It's only natural you are a bit fed up
but your appointment is only days away now
Dobbie- Hope everything is going as it should for this cycle- best of luck to you
Sanjo- thank you for the wee wave , it made me smile. I am getting on fine. I feel like my a.f. should be due any day now, but of course because I am so preoccupied with waiting for it, it will probably be late. I just want to move on to the next bit now- I have 3 cousins all getting married in the next year and I know 2 of them are keen to have babies so I would love it if we could go through it together ( even better if I could be first  )
To everyone else I haven't mentioned- I hope all you with  are doing well and are glowing- hope you don't feel too sick!! All girls waiting for stuff to happen- I hope we all get moving soon, before we all go mad 

love
Shazi x


----------



## GAIL M

Erin,

So very sorry to read your news,  , take care of yourselve and your DH.

Luv
Gailx


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls.

Erin - try and keep smiling.

I have my FET today at 2.  Only 1 frostie survived the thaw, but it might be a wee fighter (hopefully).  Not had the best week.  My granny died on my 30th Birthday on Wednesday.  Trying to keep strong for our wee frostie.  Doing well, no tears today.

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.  I'm heading up to Loch Ness after ET for a relaxing weekend.

Luv K
x


----------



## GAIL M

Kirsty,

So very sorry to hear about your Granny  , keep strong for your wee frostie, as I'm sure it is a wee fighter  - enjoy Loch Ness  


Take care,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

kirstyt good luck on  sweety sending you  and sorry to hear about your granny sweety  you enjoy your weekend sweety and relax

booboo thinking of you today hun   

how is everyone else today hope you are all doing ok ?

sanjo enjoy weekend sweety see ya when you get back  

talk later girls

shona xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all ok?
First of all, thank you all so much for your kind posts, pms and texts, they have really kept me going over the past few days.
We got a positive result today, tested at home early this morning with 4 hpts just to make sure and the hospital phoned at lunchtime to confirm.  Although we knew 4 tests couldnt be wrong, after speaking to the nurse, I came off the phone and burst into tears.  We cant quite believe it yet.
I realise how very very lucky we are for this to happen on our first cycle.  
However, it is very early days so although we are delighted, we are also aware there is a long way to go.

Sanjo - enjoy your weekend away hon.
Shazi - here is an af dance for you        
Erin - I hope you enjoy your weekend away with dh.  
Kirsty - good luck with the transfer, sorry to hear about your granny hon.
Monreith - hope tx is going well for you petal  
Monreith, Fionag, Shona, Sanjo, Sam and Urs - thank you all for being there for me lately, you have all been a great support  
Hi to everyone else, sorry this is not a longer post but I am exhausted and need to veg out for a wee nap in front of some trash tv... 
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

booboo  on your  sweety am so chuffed for you and dh hun you rest up and stay     ok everything will be ok

I will add you to the list hun am so chuffed for you

love shona

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473


----------



## Shreks wife

shazzi sorry sweety i just noticed about the af dance here is one for you hun


----------



## Sharonc

Erin - so sorry to hear your sad news.  Take care of yourself.


Love Sharon


----------



## yfinlayson

BooBoo - I'm over the moon for you, I knew one of the Hamilton bunch would be a first time BFP!  Congratulations!  I bet you can't quite believe it!  All that waiting over.....and now you've got a whole new wait to look forward to!   

Yvonne x


----------



## Erin

Boo - Fantastic!!     and you've got all those wee frosties for a sibling or two!!

Congrats to you and your DH  

E X


----------



## GAIL M

OMG BOO - Huge congrats to you and your DH - have a happy and healthy pregnancy 

            

This is just the best news in ages   


Good luck to everyone else, may all your dreams come true  

Luv
Gailx


----------



## UrsJ

Boo

Congratulations honey.  I'm over the moon for both of you.

Love Urs x


----------



## monreith

Boo

congratulations to you and dh. Hope the next nine months is happy and healthy. 

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## jend (jenny)

nice one boo


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

Forgot to thank my '2' bubble fairies.  Feeling a lot more positive now that I have my 7's back.  .  thanks Shona and Sam - keep blowing!!!    .

Love Urs


----------



## Ruth.2

Boo

I am so pleased for you. Congratulations to you and DH. I bet your glad the 2ww wait is over now. Wishing you all the best for the next nine months.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## SAMW

Boo    thats fantastic news! Heres to the next 9 months.

UrsJ your welcome. just give me a shout if you're wanting your   sorted and the   fairy will do her work.

Sam xx


----------



## SarahDec

Congratulations, Boo Boo!    I'm so chuffed for you.  Look after yourself, now, and get your H to run after you!



Love Sarah x


----------



## Sharonc

Boo

Huge congratulations.  Well done!  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Love Sharon x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Booboo,

Many many  on your wonderful  .
That is absolutely amazing news and I am so so pleased for you!  
Well done

love
Shazi x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

Well done Boo,   delighted for you and DH, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. 

Tracy x


----------



## Camly

Congratulations Boo!!  


keep well. 

love camly xxx


----------



## Dobbie

Congrats Boo, thats great news, you must be over the moon


----------



## sanjo

Congratulations Boo & DH, Im so happy for you both.  Well done.  
Take care 

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## Dobbie

just had my first puregon injection  - ooooohh, feel like its real now, taking tablets doesn't feel real but a needle in your tummy does


----------



## SAMW

Hi Dobbie

Whats the puregon injection for? Is that the same as menopur? Is this your first time? You'll get used to them.

Sam xx


----------



## Dobbie

SAMW said:


> Hi Dobbie
> 
> Whats the puregon injection for? Is that the same as menopur? Is this your first time? You'll get used to them.
> 
> Sam xx


I am having clomid and puregon for my IUI at Monklands and yes, after alot of messing about, this is my first go


----------



## SAMW

Dobbie

Good luck hun. Hope it all works for ya.

Sam xx


----------



## gilly2

Congrats Boo          
and best of luck Dobie.  The injections for IUI are not too bad.  Fingers crossed for you as well.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## sanjo

Good luck Dobbie- we all have our fingers crossed for you!!

Wishing all the GGs well and lots of luck    

Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## misslee1888

Hi girls

Great to see all of the BFP.  Its amazing.  It gives us all hope.  Have any of you had any experience using clomid.  It seems that this is a tablet which stimulates the overies and regulates your cycle.  Do you know what the criteria is for getting it.  It wasn't something that Dr Yates mentioned.  Have any of you had any experience... 

Are we going to meet up soon.  I am really looking forward to it.

Take Care and lots of hugs and kisses.

Lisa


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

I just noticed the meeting arranged for the 3rd March and I would love to come along.  Sam I have sent you a PM.  Please let me know that I can come along.

Boo congrats again on your    .

Thanks

Lisa


----------



## SAMW

Hi Lisa

I have PM'd you hun. If anyone else wants to join the meet. Could you please let me know.

Thanks
Sam xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

where you all meating up at ?  I CANT SEE ANY POST FOR IT !!!!!!


----------



## gilly2

Hi everyone,

Got my scan today.  One little bean at the right size.  There was a problem with the heartbeat though.  They couldnt tell if it was identical to mine or it was just mine pulsing so im back on Friday for another scan.  Fingers crossed everything will be ok then.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya girls 

Dobbie good luck with your tx sweety crossing everything for you

Jend the meet is announced on the home page of ff sweety sam is arranging it

Booboo how you doing sweety the news sunk in yet? have updated list hun

erin how you doing now sweety

monreith am thinking of you sweety   

gilly am crossing everything for you sweety     

sanjo sam susanne gail fionag linzi urs suzi gilly spooked out janp choochoo glasgow girl sarah ruth karen yvonne sandee alison lisa tracy kirst kirsty sharon patch newkid katrina kim camly and shazi how are you all doing? hope you are all well

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473

love shona


----------



## Dobbie

got to the hospital today to find I am on gonal-f, not puregon, I said to the nurse she told me I was on puregon and she said that she was wrong, then told me I had to do my big injcetion before basting at home, I said she had told me I had to come into the hospital and have it done and she said, oh, thats for something different so you just do it at home - very confused now


----------



## jend (jenny)

so many bfp  !!! good luck everyone......


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - Give me a shout if you need a hand with the injection!!  

Gilly - Hope everything goes well with your scan.

I'm back in for bloods on Friday for round two of FET.

Take care, E X


----------



## SAMW

Hi Girls

Sorry I should have said im organising a meet and it is like Shona said on the homepage of ff. 
Here are the details anyway:

*Glasgow meet*​
*3rd March at Pizza Hut in the Xscape
*​*Time 1.30pm*​
*Peeps meeting so far: *
Sam and dh
Shona and dh
Hugs and dh
Mrs R, Grant and dh
Lynda and dh
Keira and ds
Lisa

Lisa could you let me know if you are bringing anyone?

If I have missed anyone im sorry and could you let me know. Also if you are unsure of directions then please PM me. Its going to be a fab day girls the more the merrier.

Thanks
Sam xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all doing ok.
Dobbie - hope you are managing ok with the injections.
Erin and Gilly - good luck for Friday girls   
Sam - it is good of you to arrange the meet up, I wont be coming along but hope you all have a great time.  It will be good to finally put names to faces!
Hope everyone else is doing well.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## sanjo

AAaaarrrggggghhhhhhhhhhh

Just lost a huge post, OMG im so mad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, here goes AGAIN......................  I hope that you are all ok and surviving this IF treatment.

Boo - I hope you are taking things easy and relaxing as much as possible.

Erin - Good to see your doing FET round 2.  Good luck for Friday I have my fingers crossed for you  

Gilly - Good luck for Friday  

Dobbie - You coping with the injections?

Jen - What you been you been up to?  When does your treatment start now??

Monreith - I hope you're doing well.  Ive been thinking about you. 

SarahDec - When do you stop now/  I cant wait for you to have the babies- then i'll know you in the vale with your double pram.  I can see it now - i'll be stopping everyone with double prams looking at their babies and folk will think im   

Shazi - You doing ok??  When do you start your treatment now - isint it soon??

Linzi - Have you had FET??  My memory is so bad - sorry

Sharon - Have you had your antenatal and 12 week scan??

Shona -  

Camly - Have you heard anything from GRI yet??

Hi to Sandee, Spooked out, Lisa, Ali, Choochoo, Tracy, Kirst, Kirsty, Katrina, Sam, susanne, Gail, Fiona, Urs, Suzi, Janp, Glasgow girl, Ruth, Karen, Yvonne, Patch, New kid & Kim I hope thats everyone and I hope that you are all doing well,     

Lots of Love Sanjoxxx


----------



## *KIRST*

Hi Ladies
I'm so out of date........all these new names. Good Luck at all going through treatment.

Felt I just had to post to say sorry to Erin and sticky vibes for your next FET.

And to say CONGRATULATIONS to Boo Boo, I'm sure it still feels unbelievable. It's taken me until now to think it might really happen (19+ weeks). 

I'd emotionally given up and got a postive so hopefully lots of BFP this year for Glasgow girls.

Love

Kirst


----------



## Camly

hi sanjo

hope your keeping well.  

we are going to ross hall tomorrow for an appointment with consultant to see about PESA.  we are abit confused about how to decide on a clinic?  not sure if you have heard of a new clinic in cardonald - GCRM? they are fairly new and cant give us any statistics.also look quite expensive? i know that shouldnt come into it but i just keep thinkin very   and think about if we have to go thru the tx again....

other options are nuffield or GRI? just not sure the best way to decide? any suggestions??

can i also ask a question (prob really stupid but something i have been thinking about...)    if tx does fail, do u have to pay out the full amount to try again or is it cheaper (as in, if you have frozen sperm etc?) sorry if thats a stupid question, but i really dont know too much about all of the procedures.

thanks and good luck to everyone.  

Love camly xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,

Hope you are all getting on ok.
Erin -  good luck with your appointment tomorrow , I hope it goes well 
Gilly - I hope your second scan works fine tomorrow and gives you some reassurance 
Dobbie- I hope you are managing alright with the injections, you're getting there now 
Don't worry Sanjo I will also be a loony who checks all the double prams in the Vale come April! 
Camly- sorry I can't really answer your question but I am sure someone at the back of me will!
Everyone else I hope you are all doing ok and looking after yourselves, sorry if I've missed anyone out, husband chattering away in the background and I can't concentrate 
As for me- I am impatiently waiting on this bloody a.f.   I told the hospital my cycle was not too irregular most of the time and we went for a natural f.e.t. cycle instead of a medicated one as I thought it would be quicker but now on day 37 with not even a remote symptom of anything. It will arrive eventually and I will give it another week before I get completely demented. I am assuming all the drugs have confused my body no end ( fertility drugs I hasten to add   )

love
Shazi x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys ...


sanjo ... i am up 4th april hope to get started soon after that depends what they have got to say i no they have wrote a letter to my diabetic clinick to ask how my diabeties is ..... so we have to waitn n c fingers crossed that i am 3rd time lucky or as they say im up the river withought a paddle  lol    ....  then it be remorgage i think !!!!

boo what ashock for you hun eh !!!  1st time lucky eh lovley well done did you do anything  that i should no about !!!!


hi 2 the rest of you i dont think ill make this meet got the stepson this weekend and next then every 2week after that some day !! 

love jen


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

jend am sorry your not making it to meet sweety will need to count out weeks next time i will mention to sam. Think third time lucky sweety we are all crossing everything for you when you start again        

shazi here is a wee af dance for you sweety       

Camly i am almost certain gilly went to the GRCM sweety am sorry i dont know much about the clinics and prices hope someone can help you out

Kirst i apologise sweety i missed your bfp on our list somehow but your on it now hun am really sorry

Erin good luck tomorrow sweety     

booboo wont be long to your scan sweety

dobbie youll do good with the injections sweety   

how is everyone else doing hope you are all doing good   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473

talk later girls
love shona xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi ladies

Hope you are all doing ok. Jend for next meet i think i will post on this board to make sure all bases covered. Im sure there will be a next meet. I have enjoyed organising it so far.

Sam xx


----------



## Dobbie

Morning lassies,

off for my scan this morning so fingers crossed I have responded to all the drugs, did my injection myself yesterday and didn't kill myself so seems OK.

     a wee AF dance for you Shazi

and dust for all of you that need it


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Had a little scare on Wed and ended up in EP unit for hours.  Started cramping and bleeding.  Good news though that all is well with bubba   Hopefully after today i should feel re-assured.

Calmly i will pm you with some more details.

Hope eveyone is well

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Dobbie

Oh Gilly, sounds scarey, glad everything turned out OK.

Had my scan and there are 3 small follies, because my cycles are erratic I have 3 injections over the weekend and then back on monday for another scan to make sure they are growing enough for my treatment


----------



## gilly2

Hi Dobbie,


Thanks for that.  It was scary.  Good luck for the next few days.  Fingers crossed for you.

Cheers,

Gillian


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone
Hope you are all having a good day.
Gilly - sorry to hear about your scare, but it's great everything was still as it should be.  You will feel better after your scan today, let us know how it goes.
Dobbie - good luck for Monday, when will you get 'basted'?
Erin - hope everything goes well at the GRI today hon.
Monreith - I have been thinking of you.

Hope everyone has a good weekend,
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya girls

dobbie good luck with scan on monday sweety       

gilly sorry you had the scare sweety but so glad everything is ok 

booboo how you doing sweety hope your getting resting to

jend how you doing hun

erin hope everything went ok with appointment yesterday sweety

Lindsayann i updated the list with you edd hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473

sanjo sam 

monreith am still thinking of you sweety   

susanne gail linzi urs suzi spooked out janp choochoo glasgow girl sarah ruth yvonne alison lisa tracy kirst kirstyt sharon patch newkid katrina kim shazi camly merrilees and ellie how you all doing thinking of you all hope i havent missed anyone sorry if i have

love shona


----------



## Camly

hi shona

hope your keeping well  

dh has to make appointment for blood tests then we are going for pesa. then.... if all goes well and they find some good sperm   we are going to go to gcrm for icsi. bit scared... just need to fingers crossed that they find some sperm. 

feel like its all i can think about. we are not wanting to tell anyone - apart from family - because we told almost everyone about the vas rev and look what happened there    however, got to remain positive! 

good luck to everyone 

love camly xxx


----------



## Erin

Hi girls,

Dobbie - Not long now, hope it all goes well, you deserve it after all those months on Clomid.  

Monreith -      

Shazi -   for your AF

We had a great time, chillin out doin nothin!  Also found a nice dog friendly place for the next time.  Went for bloods on Friday and when I phoned in the afternoon, sods law they wanted us back this mornin and tomorrow (looks like my cycle is back to normal) so no long lie in our nice four poster!!

Take care, E X  

PS thanks girls for all the pm's


----------



## Erin

Embies being thawed on Wednesday, ET Thursday.

Fingers crossed they survive the thaw - saying wee prayers.    

Dobbie - Hope scan goes well today.

E X


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls.

Can someone point me in the right direction or just some friendly advice please?  I have spent hours floating around this whole site trying to calm myself down.  The story.......
I had my ET on Friday 16th (only 1 poor wee frostie) this is mon 26th so on day 10.  Since yesterday i have had really bad 'period' pains and a heavy brownish discharge (sorry if TMI), this is normal for me every month.  So i'm panicking now.  The pains have eased a bit this afternoon.  I am supposed to be testing on Thursday 1st March.
BIG Question - would i be silly to try and test tonight or tomorrow?  trying to think   but finding it hard.  

Hope everybody else had a nice weekend
Luv K
xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Kirsty,

Sorry to hear of your dilema, not sure what to suggest  , I know a lot of girls who have tested at day 10 but the hosp doesn't recommend it    There are pg tests that tell you the result 4 days in advance ie the clearblue digital one advertised on the telly just now.

I had really bad af pains before my bfp and was sure it hadn't worked, I didn't have any discharge though, but everyones different.

Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you  

Gx


----------



## monreith

Hi Girls,

Just to say it was a negative again for me so there you go. We knew at the start due to poor results so it has been a terrible time for us just waiting for AF. I should have stopped when I said I was and spared myself this pain. I am going to take a wee break now.

Good luck to everyone in all their stages I truly hope it works out for you.

Cheers
Monreith
x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Monreith,

I am truly sorry for your sad news 
I admire you for being brave enough to give it another bash and understand that this is one blow too many, and it's time to get off the merry go round for a while.
Best wishes for the future
love
Shazi x


----------



## GAIL M

Monreith,

So very sorry to read your news, big hugs to yourself and DH,
take care,

luv
Gailx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Kirsty,
Please try and wait to Thursday to test!
I have never been in your situation and know you must be demented!
However I think you will still be demented if you test tonight because if it's a   you will worry it's too faint , or a chemical test, or a faulty hpt and if it's a   you will still hold on to the hope that it may change, so I don't think you will get any peace of mind. 
 for a   whenever you decide to test!
love
Shazi x


----------



## lambkins

hi everyone  
hope you don't mind me joining in, been reading back your messages and my eyes are crossed...

I'm from lanarkshire, 38, had iui with nil results, on the GRI waiting list for ivf, which is so long as some of you know already  

Lisa, don't know if someone replied re: clomid, i took it for my first iui but i megga over stimd with it.

Shazi' big thanks to you as i would never hav found this thread if you didn't reply, i'm a bit slow getting used to it.

lamkins xx


----------



## Erin

Monreith - totally gutted for you and your DH,    A break sounds good.  Dh and I will have a break from tx until after summer if this FET fails.  Take care  

Kirsty t - don't know what to suggest.  I had a faint positive (no drugs) on the Monday, then my period came on the Tuesday night - light flow, then proper on the Wednesday.  I wasn't due to test until the Thursday.  

E X  

PS - welcome to the thread Lambkins


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Monreith - I am so, so sorry for you and your dh.  Thinking of you both  .
We will be here when you are ready x

Lambkins (what a cute name) - welcome to the thread, they are a supportive bunch of lassies as you know so hopefully you will feel at home  

Kirsty - I think 10 days past transfer is way too early to test.  Most hpt's wont even register till the date your period is due.  Perhaps what you had was implantation bleeding?  I know lots of girls get af cramps before a bfp (me included) so there is still hope.  Let us know how you get on, good luck!

Erin - I hope your embies are wee fighters and make this a successful cycle for you, you deserve it  

Hi to everyone else, sorry it's a short post but my train was late home so I havent even changed out of my work clothes off yet and I need to go make dinner....

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Monreith, so sorry to hear your news 

Scan went well, 3 nice follies so injection tonight at midnight and in for basting on wednesday (right in the middle of visit from mum which makes DH very uncomfortable about wednesday mornings pot fill )


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Monreith  sweety there isnt anything i can say to make it better, but we are here for you hun when you want to talk ok

Lamkins welcome to the glasgow girls sweety you will find everyone really supportive on here and i have added you to our wee list hun if you would prefer not to be on it that isnt a problem just let me know hun

Erin have everything crossed and praying for your wee frosties hun     

dobbie that is fab news hunni good luck     

Kirsty try stay calm sweety if possible i know easier said than done  i am crossing everything for you hun

camly am sending      for dh hun hope they find loads of wee   hun

gail how you doing sweety?

hope everyone else is doing good thinking of you all

love shona

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473


----------



## Camly

monreith

sorry to hear your news.

take care

love camly xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Monreith

I am so very sorry to hear your news. I also think you have been very brave to give it another go. I will be thinking of you and DH and wish you all the best for the future. 

Love Ruth xx


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls.

Thanks for all your replies and support.  But it is well and truly over now.  Period started this morning so another BFN.

Luv K
xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Kirsty
I am so sorry for you and your dh  

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

morning girls

kirsty am so sorry sweety  love to you and your dh sweety 

shona


----------



## Erin

Kirsty -   So sorry,   to you and your DH.

Dobbie -   for Wednesday.

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Just a quick post to say good luck to Dobbie tomorrow -  
Hope dh manages to do his bit ok....
And Urs, good luck with your private appointment tomorrow  
Hope it goes well hon, let us know how you get on.

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Monreith - Im really sorry that you got another BFN, all this treatment is just so cr*ppy at times.
I really prayed that this would be it for you.  Please know that we are all here for you hunny. 

kirstyt - Im so sorry you also got a BFN, i do understand just how awful it is. 

Lambikins - Welcome hunny, hope that we make you feel welcome

Urs - Good luck

Dobbie - good luck to you too.

Love to all GGs 

sanjoxx


----------



## gilly2

Hi Girls,

Monreith and Kirsty im so very sorry for you both  

Love
Gilly
xx


----------



## aliso1

Hi All


Just to let you all know that after 6 years and 9 months of trying we have finally came to the end of the road. I never ever ever thought it would come to this but there are no more avenues for us after 3 miscarriages, 9 attempts of clomid, 3 IUI, 2 IVF and 1 ICSI we have done it all.

I would like to thank everybody for their support and DH and I are going to have some time out as our hearts are breaking at the moment. 

Ali


----------



## gilly2

Dobbie best of luck for Wednesday    


I had to go for yet another scan today but finally good news.  Little one is now 1.35 cm and heatbeat is now normal thank god.  Hopefully things go smoother for a while now.

Cheers,

Gilly

PS big big welcome Lambikins


----------



## Dobbie

great news Gilly, hope the rest of the pregnancy is worry free.

Kirsty, so sorry to hear your news 

Ali, I wish you luck with your future.


----------



## Shreks wife

afternoon girls

Ali  you know where we are if you want to talk sweety ok i have pm'd you

Gilly that is fantastic news hun am so pleased for you sweety

Dobbie good luck tomorrow sweety     

sanjo i pm'd you sweety

booboo how you doing hunni?

will do more personals later
love shona


----------



## jend (jenny)

sorry to see the sad news hope everyone else is fine .


----------



## Erin

Ali - you and your DH take care of each other,   

E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Kirsty - I am so sorry that the stupid   has arrived.   I had everything crossed for you
Ali - sorry you have reached the end of your road. I wish you all the best for your future
Urs- hope your appointment goes well for you
Erin -   with your next batch of   . I hope they are all wee fighters
Gilly - glad everything is now going smoothly with your wee bubba
Dobbie- I hope everything goes great tomorrow and that your other half comes up with the goods without too much stress 
Lambkins- great you found this thread . Everyone has been making you very welcome I see  
To everyone else hope you are all keeping well!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Ali - I am so sorry  

Gilly - that is wonderful news, you can relax now hon.

Hi to everyone else, good luck tomorrow Erin, Dobbie and Urs      

Love Boo x


----------



## monreith

Hi,

Thank you everyone for the kind words and support

Sorry to hear the old witch arrived  ...it is such a horrid and unfair thing to happen after all the weeks of hope. You and DH should spoil yourself.  
Sorry for your news as well Ali, I so know how you feel and it just makes it worse when you try so hard and the outcome is totally beyond your control. It will get easier...has to...and I hope you find another way to get the family you long for.  


Erin - hope this is the one for you and you don't have to take that break.  
Good luck tomorrow Dobbie and Urs. It will feel good to be getting started at last. 
Boo, Gilly, Sanjo, Shona - glad things are going well for you all. Long may it continue.  


Just wanted to wish everyone else good luck and a wee welcome to the newbies. 

Not sure how often I can bring myself to be on this thread as my body is telling me it is time to get of the IF highway. The thing is, in the last week of stimming I felt really positive and I just kept imagining on wonderful it would be to tell everyone on Mother's Day that I was pg (even though I know that is just a stupid thing to do) and I even had the name picked out which I have never allowed myself to do before. Then when we called the lab for the results that dream was just snatched away again. Sorry to end this on a downer but I just wanted to say one time how I really feel because it is exhausting sometimes trying to be positive when it fails over and over again.  


Saying that...don't want any of you to give up hope because we all deserve a family. 

Love
Monreith
x


----------



## monreith

Sorry Kirsty, the first line in my post was for you and I forgot to include your name. Hope your ok.

Monreith
x


----------



## lambkins

hi everyone  

Dobbie, goodluck for trw i'll be thinking about you and DH  x

just want to say well done to all the BFP's and so sorry for the BFN's, wish there was a real magic fairy with baby dust for everyone.      everywhere!!!!

gona phone the GRI trw and maybe the list has shrunk a bit haaa can only try.. 


lambkins xxx


----------



## Camly

sorry to hear the bad news girls    thinking about you both.

hope everyone else is doing ok.

love camly xxx


----------



## Dobbie

My mum is staying over at the moment as we ended up in Asda shopping at 7.30am as DH said he felt he could not fill his wee pot if his MIL was in the next room


----------



## gilly2

Hi Dobbie,

I know what you mean there.  My fist IUI required the pot fill in the middle of MFI delivering our new kitchen.  DH had a fit when i told him to go to the loo regardless of how many delivery men were in the house.


----------



## Shreks wife

morning girls

Monreith dont apologise for saying how you feel sweety you have been through a lot and i hope this is one place at least you can say how you really feel sweety  you come on whenever you feel like it we will be here for you whenever that may be ok.  You and dh take care of each other monreith hun, and i am hoping that things get better for you soon sweety you so deserve your dreams i only wish i was a fairy godmother to grant them for each one of you girls no one deserves to have to face IF or the tx involved either hun.    

Dobbie i think men find pressure on themselves with the sample hun and the thought of MIL in the same house would put most men off hun best of luck with everything sweety           

hope everyone else is doing good today?

Jend how you sweety you havent been saying much about yourself recently hope you ok

gilly your poor dh  

Lamkins you phone them hun the more people who pester them might just make them think more about there waiting lists

take care everyone else thinking of you all

love shona


----------



## Erin

Just a kwiky - 

All three embies thawed, one has 8 cells, the other two have lost a couple, so we'll see how they are tomorrow.

Dobbie -   

Take care, E X


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

A quick one from me too

Erin Good luck for tomorrow hunny.

Love to all GGs 

Sanjoxx


----------



## Dobbie

ow ow ow, sore crampy tummy - 3 speculums later so I think my tummy is protesting  
in tomorrow for a scan to check I have ov'd and will be given a test date tomorrow.
Good luck tomorrow E - mon the embies


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie
want to wish erin and dobbie both good luck for tomorrow               

love shona


----------



## MrsRedcap

Best of luck Erin and Dobbie     

Vicki x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Hope you are all doing ok.
Monreith - I will really miss you petal.  I am thinking of you and your dh and I hope you will be back with us soon.  I wish you every success with whatever you are planning to do next, we will be here for you whenever you are ready  
Erin and Dobbie - good luck for today girls     
Hi to everyone else - Shona, Sanjo, Sam, Shazi, Gilly, Urs, Lisa, Ruth, Jen, Lambkins, Camly, Lisa, Tracy, Yvonne, Kirsty - sorry if I have missed anyone out.
I hope no one is offended by me still posting here, you guys are a hard habit to break but I dont want to upset anyone in any way.  
Love and hugs  
Boo x


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, kirsty as so sorry on your bfn, stay strong am thinking of you and DH,

well we have our app in for the new clinic in cardonald and were going to be donating eggs i just want to help someones dreams come true 

well me and DH are away to milan on tuesday for the game, a nice wee break before our app and before all they injections again, but am really looking forword to it i must be   

hope you are all keeping well and i hope all your bfp luck rubs off on me 


love susanne xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all feeling sorry 4 ma sell got the blasting cold brad was down and gave his da it now ive got it was at work today was in ten mins and came home .

ERIN AND DOBBIE  good luck girls  

boo how you doing i couldnt find them supplements !!!
sanjo how are you hun geting as we bump the noo!

well im up in 4 weeks so i wonder what the royal got to say fro them sell ........ 

susanne1  are you doing sperm donner 2 you lost me in your last post or you just doing egg share ?
enjoy you we break doll you both deserve it .

 well am of back to bed  nose is running like mad  and i feel like sh*t .



good luck ladies havent been on much nothing much to say !!!!!!

love dutch jenxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies, sorry I've  not posted in a while but life caught up with me as usual.  I am so sorry to hear your news Monreith and Ali, my heart goes out to you.  there is nothing anyone can do or say to make you feel better but I just want you to know I am thinking about you.

Lambkins, welcome to the thread.  Another Lanarkshire Lassie...we are growing in numbers....we will soon be able to take over the world ,ha ha ha ha ha (please kid on you read this with a Baddie accent)  .  I'm currently coming up for 26 months on the list and totally understand your frustration with having to make the telephone calls to find out where the list is at.   I had our first private appt last night and the dr (who was absolutely lovely) told us to try and hold off with our private as we should be seen by July (yeah right!).  He told me that Lanarkshire are not funding enough cycles and have actually told the administrators not tell Lanarkshire patients this when they phone. Basically they have ran out of money. Advised us to try and encourage everyone to petition their MP.  

Needless to say we are still going private.. we were told that DH's boys   were not good enough for IVF and so ICSI was our only option, however, having had him on a healthy diet for 2 months (which included no alcohol), his boys improved enough for IVF  but they have still recommended that we do ICSI just in case.  DH is well p*ss*d off.  Thought he would be saving £600.  All last night he kept phoning his friends to tell them that he now had super sperm.  Wishful thinking me finks.  . Anyway going to take their advice.  Had our hiv and hep's taken.  Does anyone else feel wierd about getting these done.  

I hope all the BFP are all well.  Good Luck erin and dobbie.  Best wishes to all you lovely ladies.

Urs x


----------



## UrsJ

Hey just noticed our star signs....wait till I tell DH that I'm soft spoken.  He thinks I've got a naggy voice......proves I don't. It's written in the stars.


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

erin and dobbie hope today went good for you both      

Booboo how you doing sweety? hey you cant leave us hun we need you to tell us off when we are naughty keep mind   (not that i ever am    )

urs the waiting list for your area is getting totally ridiculous now hun   and tell your lovely dh that we think your an angel on here ok.  I felt strange getting tested for the hiv and stuff to i wasnt impressed they thought i might have it   although it is sensible i suppose just hurt my pride a wee bit 

Jend not long till your up now hun      the diabetis behaving itself for you i hope

susanne enjoy yourself on tuesday hun and egg donation is a fab thing to do sweety

sam sanjo gail fionag linzi suzi gilly yvonne karen alison lisa tracy kirst  kirstyt sharon patch newkid katrina camly merrilees kim ellie how you all doing hope your all ok

love shona


----------



## SAMW

Erin and Dobbie how did you get on today? hope it went well.

well i've got my appointment through for my ivf screening its on 19th march - not long to go now.   
I need to phone clinic tomorrow as they have asked for blood tests to be done by gp however i've already had them for iui in summer last yr. If i dont need to have a needle stuck in my arm then i'd rather not  

Hope all the GGs are ok.

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

me again  

sam thats fab news sweety . you scared of needles?  they might ask for them again hun they only give so long and do again

shona


----------



## SAMW

Hi Shona

Im a wee bit scared of needles i dont mind if someone else doing it couldnt do it myself. As dh now going to be working away i'll need to do my own stimms when the time comes.  

sam xx


----------



## Camly

hi all

Urs - we have booked to have hiv, hep b & c tests for DH to proceed with PESA and I am feeling abit weird about it too.  just gives us another thing to think about....  

susanne - how do u find the GCRM? we are trying to choose a clinic at the mo.  undecided between the gcrm and gri. there is approx £1300 difference between the 2 of them.  I noticed you have a few months to go til u start tx - is that how long there waiting list is?  (Question overload, sorry about that)

Hope everyone else is keeping well.

Love camly xx


----------



## Dobbie

scan went well, all 3 follies popped on time so that'll be the triplets   
Just gotta wait now.

Hope everyone else is OK, Erin, hope the ET wasn't too bad and a new person doing it brought you luck - mon the wee embies


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - Mon the spermies, lol,     and 

I sincerely hope dif doc brought me luck, as it was the most horrific ET I've had!

Same doc has done the last three, and has always found it a bit of fidgety job, so when I realised it was a dif doc yesterday, I was quite chuffed. (Don't want to name names)

Anyway, I told doc that I've needed the longer speculum, as 1st doc said I had a long cervix, that was fine. After two attempts, two examinations  one including proding my belly at the same time, which almost made me pee, the doc asked the nurse for an implement. She handed it to doc, and came round to the side of the bed and took hold of my arm, stroking my arm and told me it might nip. *NIP*  holy cr*p!! Apparently it was pinching a bit of my skin out of the way to make it easier to get the catheter up!! Dh was holding one hand and the nurse was holding the other, with me repeating, oh god, oh god <sharp intake of breath> oh god!!

Nurse asked how my bladder was, I told her it was full, so doc told me to go to the loo. Caught sight of myself in the mirror, I was totally purple!! So, same again when I went back, with doc apologising saying fourth time lucky, and, it's a bit barbaric!! Not so painful second time round, but still major discomfort.

So, two embies on board, and hopefully 2nd doc has done something 1st doc should have done, and I sincerely hope after all that (nearly 25 mins of poking and proding) we get our BFP!!

Sorry guys, no other personals, need to get back to the couch, tum a bit tender after all that yesterday!!

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  
Erin - what a nightmare, that sound horrendous.  No wonder you are feeling sore today.
Hopefully it is all a good sign though  
Dobbie - fingers crossed for your 2ww  .  And have a great birthday.
Urs - glad your appointment went well.  It is weird getting your HIV tests done, Camly is right - it feels like another thing to worry about even though you know it will be ok!
It is so frustrating about the waiting list but at least you know you have finally got things moving now, the time will fly in.
Sam - that is great news about your screening appointment, not long to go now hon. 
Monreith - still thinking about you and your dh 
Shona, Sanjo and Gilly - thank you for all your support lately girls  
Hi to everyone else - especially Susanne and Gail who I missed off my post yesterday (sorry girls).
All I have left to say is - TFIF!!!!
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## buster24

sorry to but in on your thread. I was wondering if any of you had been under Dr lyall at glasgow. I had a bit of a disagrement with dr yates last year, but am now looking at donor egg. and have a consultation on the 21st  but stated i wanted to see another consultant. Is she nice? dont think i have even seen her. would be greatful of any info.
thankyou


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Buster
Dr Lyall was the consultant at my first NHS appointment and also did my embryo transfer - I thought she was lovely.
I have never met Dr Y but have heard some stories about him...I have also "had" (probably the wrong word..) Dr Nelson and Dr Medina, both were also really nice.
Good luck,

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

This will be really short as my mum is about to come for me to go to yoga and she knows nothing about my i.f.
Erin and Dobbie glad all your embies are safely tucked up on board now. Well done and   for  .
My a.f. finally arrived last night   so I will phone Royal on Monday and can now move on. Hurrah!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just wanted to nip on and say good luck to erin and dobbie on  sending you both        

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473

shazi thats fab hun good luck monday   

more personals tomorrow
love shona


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Buster I seen Dr Yates for my IVF.  Pm me if you need any advice.

Erin Good Luck

Dobbie Goo luck too

Gilly Hiya, hope you are OK

Boo Dont you go anywhere!

Shazi Good luck with the phone call tomorrow.  Ive been thinking i must have seen you around the vale too!

Good luck to all GGs

Love sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Shazi
Great news about your af! Good luck today, you can finally get started.
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good day.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Amber

Hi there. Do you know of anyone on FF who has been to the GCRM?

Thanks

Amber x


----------



## Camly

hi amber

gilly2 went to GCRM in cardonald and got a BFP!!     

we are thinking about going there too.  My DH had a failed vas rev and we are in the process of having bloods taken for PESA. GCRM seem to abit more expensive then certain places - seemingly about £5100 all in for treatment?  GCRM have not yet confirmed their costs for PESA/TESA so we are waiting to find that info out before attending the clinic. (Their website has the prices etc on it).

Hope this helps.
Love camly xxx


----------



## lambkins

hi everyone,  

goodluck Dobbie and Erin hope wishing you the best outcome, sorry it was sooo sore for you Erin.

Suzanne have a ssshhhmashing time at milan

Jen hope everything goes well at the GRI in 4 weeks

Urs cany believe your still waiting 26 months,  out of order, am so p'd off with them and their waiting list for lanarkshire, i phoned last thurs and got told it went up to 26 months, i've written to my mp and msp about it, i used to say "well there's worse that me" but am on the war path   rant rant rant!!!!!!   SORRY EVERYONE... 

Lambkins x


----------



## Amber

Thanks and Good Luck!!


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey guys  just been for acupnt...  she said i was on day 35 ! ASKED IF I HAD A PERIOD ...ME SAID NO SHE TOLD ME TO DO A PREG TEST ... I SAID AINT GOING TO WASTE MY COIN  

wishfull thinking id say  funner things have happend !!!!  hope everyone is kool you lot thats going to get FAT !!!!


HI TO EVERYONE ELSE  ...LATERS  JEN .


----------



## gilly2

Hi Ladies,

Yes Amber i went to the GCRM and although it was pretty expensive i did think the staff, treatment and clinic was fab.  The persevered with my dodgy body and the result was a dream come true!! 


Hope everyone is doing well.  I have not been on here much as I'm getting daily migraines which are knocking me for six.

Still raging though about the GRI waiting list.  I reckon they are waiting for most folk to get pee-ed off and go private.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

erin and dobbie sending you both some       and       

gilly hope the migraines ease off soon sweety

MissLee how you doing sweety

booboo hope your doing ok

jend do you feel the accupuncture is doing good sweety?

Amber welcome to the glasgow girls sweety

hope everyone else is doing fab

love shona


----------



## Dobbie

sod it, I'm off to Crufts, this 2ww lark is annoying enough without missing Crufts, if they are gonna stick they will stick whether I am at Crufts or not  heck in later years I can tell my kid their first trip to Crufts was as an implanting embryo


----------



## jend (jenny)

shona hun hope your ok ... and sanjo 

acupnt well i dont no but if it will ill do out !!!!


the thing was i took a bad coughing fit  and she put another needle in and i stopped and she done some thing for the Flem on my chest and when all done i have felt like i haven't had a cold its mad  A TELL YA MAD !!!!!!!

DOBBIE  YOU TAKE IT EASY IF YOUR GOING TO GO HUN !!!!!!


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Jend can i ask which acu you go to. im thinking of attending to see if it helps at all. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Sam xx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

How is everyone tonight?  Hope your all well and keeping yourself busy, happy etc.

Lambkins, know the feeling well.  We gave up and are now embarking on Private tx.  I've done the whole MP MSP, father in law wrote to minister for health and as yet no answers back.  I was supposed to find out within two weeks from MSP of what was happening - that was 6 weeks ago.  Reminder to self..... need to phone MSP office and give them whats for.  

Boo,  goodluck for tomorrow honey.  I hope the scan goes well.      

Dobbie, enjoy crufts.  That would be a great story to tell the kids.

Gilly, sorry your having such a rotten time with the migraines.  Hopefully they will disappear soon.  How is bump?

Shona, how are you honey.  I hope your keeping well.

Lots of love to everyone.

Urs x

Ooops sorry nearly missed you out - Amber, welcome to the Glasgow Girls.  Everyone is so supportive on here.


----------



## merrilees

hi everone,

Only been on once before, i had 2 failed treatments last year so decided to have a wee rest. Have now been attending acupuncture and i am hoping to do this for another 2 months and hopefully have another go at the end of april.  I am currtently attending gri as a private patient as i was extremely lucky to have a positive result 4 years ago and now have a beautiful 4 year old boy. I just wanted to say i think to sam that i attend maureen kranwoski at the tower in lenzie, they also have a place in high street, glasgow.  She is lovely very easy to talk to and very knowlegable in fertility problems. So hope this helps and good luck to everyone who is currently tx at the moment and those who are on the dreaded 2ww.


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, hope you are all well, just back from milan i could have stayed there, what a lovely place, (shame about the score) well, ive missed my AF and am too scared to take a test, should i ? 
boo boo and all the other BFP hope your all keeping well and relaxing,
its only egg donating i am doing, and not sperm.


love susanne xxx


----------



## linzi32

Hi Ladies

Sorry to have gone awol but needed to not think about the FET treatment for a while. Anyway despite being completely negative(so much so I did not even take a dressing gown etc when I went for the transfer - thought none were going to survive) I have on board 2 embies which hopefully (please God!!) will stay with us. We have been told we have a very small chance of success due to: 
1. they were frozen blasto's
2. they could not do a normal transfer and had to do a transmyometrial transfer
3. the clinic have done less than 30 transfers this way and have not had great success.


Hope everyone else is doing well. I will try and do some personals soon -DH is trying to get me to take it easy so limited time on computer  Just thought I would let you all know what had happened.

Bye
Linzi
x


----------



## SpookedOut

HI girls

I've not been on for a while and I know some of you would have been wondering why. Well, I'm afraid the IF finally took its toll on d/h and I and we have separated. It happened last October and I was devastated, particularly as it happened as I was half way through my last fresh cycle. GRI have frozen my eggs though, so that's something. I've been rebuilding my life again and have managed to lose 2 stone of that yucky IVF weight. I've been out on dates and generally, eventually, once the dust settled, beginning to regain my sanity and enjoy myself again. And no, there is definately no prospect of a reconciliation. When you discover he's being having an affair while you've been doing IVF, there is really no way back.

I suppose one good thing is that with a new man (hopefully), I won't have to go through ICSI again as our problem was wholly male factor. In fact I know I would never do ICSI again. It's just too tough to contemplate. But there's a chance I won't meet someone and at 39, I have to contend with the possibility that I'll never have kids. But I'm coming to terms with that now, it was always a possibilty when I was with d/h anyway so I've had time to adjust to that idea somewhat. 

Although it's unlikely that I'll be posting here much in the future, I just wanted to wish those of you who have been blessed with a BFP all the best for the future, and for those who are still waiting, much love and hugs in the remainder of your IF journey. You are all heroines. 

Take care

SpookedOut (no longer)


----------



## jend (jenny)

spookedout i have pm you  xx


----------



## Erin

Spooked, Pm'd you,   , E X


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girls

Spooked out - Sent you a PM  

Linzi - Good luck for your 2ww

Hi to all GGs will post again later

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

spooked out  have pm'd you sweety

Linzi  on  sending you  sweety

susanne glad you enjoyed your time away hun

Erin and dobbie here are some more   for you both

Merilees nice to hear from you again sweety wont be long till april now hun

booboo how you doing hun how did the scan go today it was today wasnt it

Urs am good hun when is it you start tx again

jend am glad the accupuncture helped with the cold hun shows it does something 

hope everyone else is doing fab

shona xxxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all well.
SpookedOut - thanks for posting and letting us know how you are getting on.  I am so sorry to hear about what you have been going through and I hope 2007 is a much better year for you and brings you the happiness you deserve.
Linzi - glad you are ok, wishing you the best of luck for your 2ww  
Susanne - did you test in the end?
Thanks to everyone for your good luck wishes for the scan yesterday.  We saw the sac and a wee tiny baby like thing, the nurse said she couldnt be sure if there was a heartbeat, even though dh and I saw a definite pulsing and dh said "that looks like a heartbeat to me".  She said "it looks like one to me too but it is so small just now and I would rather you came back in a week's time when it will be much easier to see".
So we were quite disappointed yesterday.  I called the Royal today for some reassurance and she said everything was there that should be there - the sac, the yolk sac, the fetal pole but she said the heartbeat was not "jumping out" at her even though she did see a pulsing, she said it could also be interference from the equipment.  She also said women can miscarry at any point - not exactly reassuring!! So we have to go back next Thursday.
This waiting is REALLY difficult and we are both very anxious although trying hard not to be.  We just have to wait and try and be hopeful that it will all be ok.
Hope everyone else is ok and have a good weekend
Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Boo - hope your scan goes OK,   

Spooked Out, I drove past your house the other day and thought of you so its good to hear from you, even if its sad news .

Erin, hope you are still taking it easy, unlike me 

Had a great time at Crufts, did take it fairly easy but am knackered. 

Linzi - sending sticky vibes for your little frosties  

Hiya to everyone else  and lots of dust to you all


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,


Spooked out - so very sorry to read your news, take care of yourself and wishing you all the luck in the world for 2007.

Boo - what an insensitive woman at the Royal   my god it worrying enough at the first scan without her highlighting one of the points that you fear most.

Luv to everyone else,
Will try post more later,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## Shreks wife

Booboo

am thinking of you sweety and sending       to you and dh for your wee munchkin sweety am sure thursday will reasure you.  Dont even think of m/c sweety you dont want to stress yourself out just now. And there was a pulsing your wee baby is only tiny just now the heartbeat will get stronger as he/she grows hun

take care shona xxxxxxx

erin and dobbie hope you two are doing ok on 2ww     glad you enjoyed crufts dobbie

more personals tomorrow hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Having problems posting on this thread only??

love
Shazi x


----------



## shazicowfan

Ok that one just worked- very strange as my last 3 tries have failed.
Will keep it short.
Good luck to Erin, Dobbie and Linzi on 2ww
Sorry your scan wasn't what you hoped for Booboo but as long as nothing is wrong don't worry!
will be getting bloods tested on Mon, f.e.t. should be soon!
Hi to everyone else hope you are all well
love
Shazi x


----------



## lambkins

Hi everyone

nothing much doing this end, still waiting on reply from MSP, probably a long wait....AGAIN!!

linzi, wishing you the best of luck 

susanne, hope you have taken the test

spookedout, wishing you the best of luck for the future, take care.

babysitting my 3 year old god son tonight, should be fun.

take care everyone xxx

lambkins    baaaa


----------



## Dobbie

think thats me out of the running already, af not due until monday but have some spotting tonight so reckon I am waking up to the witch tomorrow, thing is I have to ring and go in for a scan - don't fancy having a scan while af is here 
Erin, hoping you are luckier, you deserve it


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Dobbie,

I hope you woke up this morning to  
I have my fingers crossed that it might not be the   arriving but just a little bit of spotting instead.
Good luck

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

no such luck, the witch is here with avengence 
Oh well, here we go again


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - So unfair - I'm so, so sorry    

Boo - I'm sure your scan will be fine next week, 6/7 weeks is a wee bit early yet.  

Linzi -   

Take care, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Dobbie  

Take care of yourself and your DH,

Gx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry i havent been on over weekend been really tired think the cold has took its toll

Dobbie  am sorry sweety

Erin hows things with you when do you test hun   

Booboo how you doing sweety? wont be long to the scan now hun  

Linzi hope your doing ok sweety    

how is everyone else doing? hope your all doing ok

talk soon shona xxxxxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473 update for lindsayann


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

how are you all tonight.  Dobbie so sorry to hear your news.  Boo good luck for thursday honey.  I'm sure everything will be okay and you will have a strong healthy heartbeat.

Hope everyone is well and sending you all love

Urs x


----------



## linzi32

Hi ladies

Just a quick one tonight as I am absolutely knackered. 

Spooked out - My heart goes out to you. Life can be very unfair sometimes. I won't even bother telling you what DH said when he read it - too many *** would be needed. When you are ready I am sure you will find someone new and that longed for baby will arrive - keep believing! 

Boo - Hope your next scan goes well. Medical staff can be a little too frank sometimes! You are in my thoughts  

to everyone else hi and soory no more personals but I went back to work today and can barely stay awake. Trying not to think about the outcome of this treatment.

bye
linzi
x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  

Dobbie - I am so sorry to hear your news  
Hope you are holding up ok hon.

Shona - hope your cold is better now  
Erin - how is the 2ww going?     
Linzi - hope you are not as tired today    
Shazi - how did you get on with your bloods on Monday?

Urs - that is a nightmare about the waiting list fiasco but hopefully that now means that you wont need to go private since you have it in writing?  Well done for keeping plugging away at your msp.

Thank you girls for your lovely posts (and messages and texts!), sorry I am late in replying but I was trying to stay away from the internet for a few days because too much information can make you go  
We go back on Thursday to the Royal but I couldnt wait so we booked a private scan with the GCRM for this morning (we will still go back for the scan on Thursday though) and there it was, the heartbeat thumping away.  It was amazing, we were delighted but obviously hugely relieved.  The past few days have been a nightmare and even during the past few weeks, I have been almost trying to not think about being pg as I was so scared something might happen but I will definitely try to relax more now.  The nurse put me a day ahead of my dates, although I am not sure how relevant that is.
The staff at the GCRM were so positive and supportive which made a difference. 
I found the nurses at the Royal really good but the one last week was not very compassionate...

Anyway, I hope you are all doing ok and hopefully 2007 is the start of many bfps from the Glasgow (and Lanarkshire!) girls.

Love and hugs  , Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

great news Boo, you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now


----------



## buster24

hi girls i maybe becoming a glasgow girls again. I have an appontment in 8 days time to see about ivf using my little sisters eggs so fingers crossed. I have asked not to see Dr yates as i had that disagreement with him, so i am seeing Dr lyall. If they say no i am going to go to reprofit in czech. I wont be able to start tx till june july time due to the massive amounts of drugs i was on in istanbul in feb.    . wish i could do it sooner but have been told no i must wait.
has anyone one here done donor at glasgow
hope everyone is well
kim xxxxx


----------



## lambkins

hi everyone.

Urs, i have written to my msp, dr yates and the minister of health, got a reply back from msp stating she will look into the issues and get back, also going to e-mail them every week till i get some answers. I phoned the GRI yesterday and its still at 26 months which is totally out of order, explained i'll be 39 soon but not interested, they stated that the bmi has went up to 35 also and this is making the list longer...i'm getting scared because of my age, i know that you can get treatment up til your 40, i know it's a diff of 1.5 years from now but it's still scary!!!! P'd off no end, pay into this country for 22 years and desperate like everybody else for a chance of being a mother but it seems to be that there is money and treatment for other issues in this country....sorry for ranting but its getting me down..

Urs, i hope you hear news soon x

Dobbie, im so sorry for your news, take care    x

Linzi and Erin, fingers crossed for you both  xx

Buster, hope you hear good news at the GRI X

lambkins


----------



## jend (jenny)

good news boo boo y dont you give acupunter a go doll might help you relax a bit more  hope your all ok ladies  


good luck to all just like to pop in now and then to see how you all are .....


  love jennifer xx


----------



## Erin

Girls, I can't believe it!!  I've waited so long to say this - we got a   !!!!!!!

I've actually been testing positive since Sunday, but was scared to believe it!!  

GRI phoned and confirmed, and told me my HCG levels are 467!!

I know it's early days, but what the hell, we've waited over 5 years to see a positive pregnancy test, so we're going to enjoy it!!

AT LAST!!    E X


----------



## sanjo

Erin Im really pleased for you hunny, Ive sent you a PM
      

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

cracking another   for the Glasgow girls well done Erin  you enjoy chick        



Hope everyone else is good ....not long now for me  counting the days as you can imagine !!!!


----------



## jend (jenny)

Erin did u do out diffrent this time ?


----------



## Boo Boo

Erin - OH MY GOD!!!     
That is wonderful news, I am absolutely thrilled for you and your dh!!!!!
Many many congratulations!

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Erin

Thanks guys, I'm so shocked!! 

Jen - Kept up the vits and acupuncture and took it easy.  I was also totally relaxed this time, as I really didn't think there was as much chance of it working.  Who knows maybe even my horrendous ET made all the difference too!!

Also, had a large glass of pineapple juice and a handful of brazil nuts every day.  God knows if it helped!!

E X  

Can't stop smiling and crying


----------



## gilly2

Erin                 Im so pleased for you.


----------



## Dobbie

Erin, you know how happy I am for you and your DH, you have deserved this so much.
Sending tons of love and glue for the next 9 months


----------



## Shreks wife

Erin

         

am so pleased for you sweety have pm'd you

love shona

here is the update for you sweety 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473


----------



## Ruth.2

Erin 

I can't tell you how pleased I am to hear your news you really do deserve this after all you have been through. Have a great nine months and enjoy being pregnant.

Boo I am also pleased to hear that your scan went well it must be amazing to hear that heart beat.

Sanjo, Shona and everyone else with BFP's I hope you are all well.

Lambkins and Urs I am so sorry to hear that you are having to wait so long for your treatment it must be a nightmare to have to put up such a fight just to have your voice heard. I hope things will sort themselves out sooner rather than later.

I have not been posting to much recently as I am trying not to be so fixated with FF during my next cycle of ICSI which will probably be soon. Although I am pleased to be trying again I have also been feeling quite down as I am so scared of having another BFN again so finding it hard to be positive. I think I just need to try and keep my mind on other things although this is easier said than done.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Camly

Congrats Erin     well done. 

On for a bit of a rant (sorry in advance).... we had to get blood tests taken for Hep B C & HIV for DH to have a PESA (i thought i would get mine done just now too so i didnt have to wait when we were going thru the icsi). DH got his done on monday - no problem. I went for mine today and the nurse said she couldnt test me for HIV as i needed counselling first??!?!?!?!?!?!?   what the hell she was talking about, i dont know? anyway, she said i would need to make an appointment with the dr before being tested for hiv. soooooo i dont know if it means DH has actually had the hiv test done or not? (we attend the same drs surgery). so again, we wait  

sorry for moaning but just feel really   cause if this is the hassle we have without starting tx what will it be like when we start? (we also had abit of a prob geting a referral letter from dr for private treatment).

sorry again and hope everyone is doing well. good to see so many BFP's    

love camly xxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Erin,

What fantastic news!
Many many  , you truly deserve your  .
Booboo I am so glad your next scan went well  
Camly sorry you are feeling pretty frustrated, you and Lambkins and Urs must be demented just waiting around for things to happen. Hopefully once all the legal stuff is out the way it will be full steam ahead for you!
Dobbie- I am really sorry your a.f. arrived  I was hoping and praying it wouldn't
Linzi hope you are getting on ok on your  , sending you lots of   vibes
Hope everyone else is doing ok and that I haven't missed anyone?
I am getting my bloods taken at the moment and am very slowly working my way towards f.e.t. in the next week or two hopefully!

love
Shazicowfan x


----------



## Mishka Mouse

ERIN -        
I am so, so, so happy for you both, absolutely fantastic news  .  Long time coming, enjoy every minute of the next 9 months.

Dobbie - Sorry   showed up, everything crossed for next time hun! 

Boo - Glad the scan went well, hopefully you can now relax and start to enjoy your pg now.

Tracyx


----------



## lambkins

hi everyone

Erin, fantastic news, so pleased for you both, well done!!       xx

Boo, so glad your scan went well xx 

Camly, don't understand why you've to go for counselling before a blood test but try not to worry xx

thanks Ruth & Shazi, its good to moan now and again nad Shazi goodluck with your FET xx

sorry if i've missed anybody, i'm at work and trying to type fast before anybody can see me..    a big  to everyone.

Lambkins   xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Camly - you have to be offered counselling when you have your bloods taken for HIV but you dont need to take it.
Jen - did you manage to get those co-enzyme Q10 tablets in the end?  I ran out of my usual ones but bought ones in Boots for about £5.50.  They have Vitamin E in them too.
Shazi - good luck and keep us posted!
Tracy - hope your pg is progressing well, not long to go now!
Erin - has it sunk in yet??

Hope everyone else is good.

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

boo no i could not find them  what are they likie the ones from boots hun well what they called !!!!!!!!!  me a we bit thick like lol    


hope you lot are well had acupnt today am knackered !!!!!!  think i have a we wewe  kip xx


----------



## Camly

hi all

thanks for your replies.

sorry for moaning in my last msg.   

hope everyone is doing well. xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Camly
Dont feel bad hon, we are all here for you if you need a rant.
If it's any consolation, we got mucked about a bit before we started treatment too (at the screening) but from then on in, there were no hassles.  You just take your drugs and turn up for your appointments and there is no opportunity for anyone to muck you about!
Ruth - I meant to say earlier, it is good to hear from you again.  Hope you are doing ok.
Hi to everyone else - it's Friday!  

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry havent been on for a few days this week has been bad with church stuff brownies and the night sickness   and today dh got sent home from work turns out he has a bad infection and a fever so dealing with a sick man  

Ruth good to hear from you hun will be sending          vibes your way for your next cycle hun 

Camly  hope your are able to get your tests done soon 

shazi good luck with the fet when you start hun sending you       vibes to hun

Linzi when do you test hun cant be far off now   

Tracy hows things going with you hun

Booboo how you doing sweety?

Lambkins how you doing sweety

jend do you think the accupuncture is working hun

hope everyone else is doing fab 

shona xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Camly

hi boo and shona

thanks for your msgs.     feeling bit better. 

hope everyone is keeping well.   

love camly xxxxxx


----------



## linzi32

Sorry ladies just a quick me post

Just to say thanks to everyone for the good wishes but did a test this morning and it's a BFN.  Could not cope with the thought of a phone call at work on monday to say BFN so decided to test today. The odds were never really in our favour. 

Thanks
Linzi


----------



## Erin

Linzi - Don't give up yet, you still have a couple of days  

Camly - That's what the site is great for!!

Shazi - Hope you get started soon.

Dobbie - Good luck with round 2,  

Hope everyone else is well, got our scan date through, 12 April, day before my birthday.  Also got an offer in from insurance company this morning for an accident I had nearly three years ago - BIG month this month!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Dobbie

Erin - great news about the scan date and also about the insurance offer - money to kit out your nursery now 

Linzi - sorry you got your BFN, fingers crossed af doesn't show, you never know  

Hugs and dust to everyone else


----------



## GAIL M

OMG,

Just logged in - abso, abso delighted to read your news Erin               


Boo - delighted to hear about your scan  

Luv to everyone else,
Gailx


----------



## Boo Boo

Linzi
I am so so sorry to hear your news, I really hope it is just too early to test but I think you know in yourself.
I am thinking of you hon  

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Linzi - I am so sorry you got a   and I am hoping against hope that it may be too soon
but like Booboo says, you  know your body so well. I am sending you loads of  .

I hope everyone else has all had a nice weekend and are doing well. 
I am still trundling up to the Royal to get bloods taken every other day so
hopefully I may be ready next week sometime for f.e.t. but don't hold your breath girls  
My body doesn't like to be rushed!

love
Shazi x


----------



## lambkins

Linzi, sorry to hear about your test, take care x

Hope everyone ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 here and DH going away for 3 months at end of April so   out the window, also phoned up the health minister's office and spoke to a "couldn't give a S**T woman" very rude..I only wanted to know when i would receive a reply to my letter, jeezo some folk a rotten.....

Lambkins


----------



## linzi32

Thanks again ladies  for the positive words but GRI confirmed definite BFN.


----------



## Dobbie

sorry to hear you got your BFN confirmed Linzi


----------



## Erin

Linzi - So sorry,   you and your DH take care,  

E X


----------



## sanjo

Linzi - So sorry to hear that its a BFN, i had hoped that it was too early!  

Hi to all GGs, just wanted to pop in to say "hi" and wish everyone lots of luck and to let you ALL know that Im thinking of you and praying for you all too.

Lots of love and Best wishes 

Sanjoxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Linzi
I am so sorry to hear that.  Sending you and your dh massive hugs  
Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi girls

Linzi and Dobbie, I'm so sorry about your news. Sending you both big hugs.  

Erin congratulations on your BFP. Well done honey.

Well, it finally happened. Yes....I GOT MY NHS APPOINTMENT IN.... YIPEE I THOUGHT THIS DAY WOULD NEVER COME - this has been a total saga - written loads of letters to all sort of people who would listen (it didn't do a blind bit of difference though). Due to go to private post screening appt tomorrow so will find out how and when I will get transferred over. The list is still waiting at 26 months. I can't believe it didn't go up another month. I was convinced it would but when I think about it the new financial year starts in 2 weeks time. Hopefully there won't be any more delays. This has just saved us £3,500 so dh and I decided to go to New York at Easter and spoil ourselves rotten. Hey it's money we didn't think we would have and _*hopefully*_ we won't be able to go on a summer holiday.

sanjo, shreks wife and Boo - hope you are all well and enjoying your pregnancies.

Take care everyone

Love Urs x


----------



## lambkins

hello

Linzi hope you are ok.

Urs, fantastic your appt is finally here, the nhs lanarkshire have a lot to answer for with their pain in the beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep long list.  Both of you have a fantastic time in new york.

I'm off to fort William for the weekend for a bit of walking and sledging yeeeeha.

hope everyone is well

Lambkins xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahblaneuk

Hi my namee is Sarah and i've been ttc for almost 3 years now my dr has referred me to the glasgow royal to recieve icsi treatment. My initial assesment is in October, could anyone tell me how long the waiting list is after initial assesment for the treatment to begin?

Thanks 
Sarah​


----------



## Erin

Welcome to the thread Sarah,

Not sure if you are from Glasgow or Lanarkshire.  I know the wait for Lanarkshire is currently sitting around 24-26 months.  If you are Glasgow, I understand it is shorter.  

GRI will be able to tell you if you give them a call what your waiting time is sitting at.  This would date back to when your doctor referred you for treatment.

Our initial appointment was in the March, but we didn't actually start treatment until the following May.    Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but NHS waiting lists are a common complaint on this thread, and a lot of couples have ended up going private while they wait.

Take care, E X  

PS - Hale bl00dy lujah Urs!!!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Urs- fantastic news - an appointment at last , enjoy spending your extra money!!
Linzi - really sorry your   was confirmed  
 Sarah , hope you don't have long to wait before your treatment
Unfortunately my natural f.e.t. has been abandoned, as the hospital says I don't even have a remote ovulation like surge after 8 days of bloods. They want to do a medicated f.e.t. now. I am bitterly disappointed as it is another delay probably of about 8 weeks ( not sure how medicated one works) . I have all those wee snow babies on ice and I just can't get to them! It's not the end of the world I know, but it's just another wait I could do without.
Not to worry, at least I have them all waiting for me, which is a blessing.
Hope everyone is well

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

Oh Shazi, how disappointing, it must be really frustrating


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Linzi - thinking of you 
Shazi - that is unbelievable, you must be so frustrated with it all.  Hopefully it will be worth the wait though      
Sarah - hi and welcome to our wee thread.  Erin is right, the waiting times for Lanarkshire are getting longer although they do seem to have stabilised for now.  It is currently at 26 months.  Hopefully by the time you have been on the list for a while, it will start to go down again to it's previous levels.  Myself and some of the Lanarkshire girls wrote a letter to Lanarkshire Health Board a few months ago (copying in some prominent MSPs) asking for some answers.  Still no reply, however Linda Fabiani from the SNP has told me that as a result of our letter, the equality of fertility services has now been made SNP policy and apparently the Scottish Executive have pledged to publish the report of the Review of Access Criteria for Infertility Services before dissolution in a week's time.  Sheena Young from INUK has more information and she might have posted this on the INUK site if you want to have a look.  I can also send you the emails and letter if you are interested.
Urs - I am delighted for you and truly hope things start to go more smoothly for you.  Enjoy NY, I'm sure you will have an amazing time!
Erin - good news about the scan, not long to go now.
Lambkins - enjoy your weekend away!
Well, I am going to treat my dh to a nice lunch out tomorrow afternoon as he has been working far too hard lately and deserves a wee bit of pampering.  Then it's DIYdom as we are planning to do the bathroom and the spare bedroom this year so we'd really better get a move on...I am guessing the day might be slightly ruined by traipsing round tile shops....
Hope everyone else is good - Sam, Dobbie, Monreith, Sanjo, Shona, Gail, Camly, Jen, Tracy, Yvonne (OMG - not long to go now!  Hope you're managing ok) and anyone else I've missed.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Erin

Dobbie -   for IUI # 2

Shazi - So sorry, at least with a medicated cycle you will have some kind of idea when you will be starting,  

Boo - Good to hear from you, good luck with the DIY - we're getting the kitchen done in a few weeks  

Have a good weekend GG's


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya girls

Urs thats fab news hun you have waited far tooo long now hun am so pleased for you

Shazi sorry about the FET  but am crossing everything for you for the medicated fet when you get sweety

Dobbie when do you start again hun

Sarah welcome to the glasgow girls hun im in East Ayrshire and the waiting list here is 18mths hope you dont have to long to wait

BooBoo your gonna be busy hun hope you take it easy

Lamkins enjoy the weekend sweety

Linzi am so sorry about the bfn sweety 

hope everyone else is doing good my list is awol at the moment to mention everyone but thinking of you all

love shona


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Hope you are all well and are having a good weekend.
Thanks for your kind words, I am still disappointed about the delay, but I thought
bugger it, I will just do all these things in the next few weeks that I would have been avoiding.
So, I had lots of vodka last night and have been painting the garden fence today as it was soooo
gorgeous outside. I will just try to cram lots of "off limits" activities in and hope that the weeks go in 
quickly.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

Shreks wife said:


> Dobbie when do you start again hun


started again already, in for round 2 tomorrow. Was up doing my midnight injection last night but all confused as I am sure that the maths is wrong, don't think she worked out the clocks going forward effect right, but hey, should be fine. Just the 1 huge follie this time instead of 3 last time, but it only takes 1 and after seeing Yvonne the other day I reckon if I can restrict my chances to singletons then life will be alot easier  

Hope the rest of you GG girls are doing OK 

hugs and dust to you all

Dobbie
x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope u all ok


was out last night on a hen night a was totaly smashed on voka and lager good night and what a big blow out i had 
bit peed of my diabetic nurse sid my count of 9 was ok anothing mager now she saying there hi and is not will to give me a letter to the GRI for my 3 go . blood tests on the 30th of my hybolgliman level hope it ok ....


----------



## Shreks wife

morning girls

am up early this morning  

jend hope the diabetic nurse behaves and lets you go ahead hun  

Dobbie good luck with round 2 hun crossing everything for you

Shazi hope the time does fly in for you hun but as you say enjoy all the things you'll have to give up during tx    

hope everyone else is doing fab will do more personals later

love shona xxxxx


----------



## Dobbie

thats me on the 2ww again, OH's sample was slightly down on last time but still OK so fingers crossed


----------



## jend (jenny)

GoOd LuCk DoBbIe


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

[fly][size=18pt]Good Luck Dobbie[/fly]

             for 

hope everyone else is doing good?

shona xxxxxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you are all well.
Just wanted to pop on and wish Dobbie all the best for the 2ww, hope you are managing to stay sane and hopefully this cycle will be the one  
Jen - that is so frustrating about your bloods, I really hope the test on the 30th gives a good result and the nurse will get the letter written to the GRI confirming that you can go ahead with your next cycle.
Shazi - hope you are ok hon  
Erin - hope you are hanging in there, not long to go now.  
Hope everyone else is well, 
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Erin

Dobbie -        You never know, tx seems to work when you least expect it!!

Jen - Hope your blood tests come back ok.

Hi to everyone else, E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,

Jen- I hope your bloods go well for you  
Dobbie- loads of mega     for your  
Hope everybody else is all doing well

love
Shazi x


----------



## sanjo

Evening

Just dropped in again to say "hi"

Shazi - Im really sorry about not FET this month, Hope that you are OK

Dobbie - Good luck

Jen - Fingers crossed for the bloods, I really hope that you get the letter for the go ahead  

Love to all GGs

Sanjoxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all had bloods done waiting to see what the out come is ......


i dont no weather to go to gri on the 4th ... my counts are just a bit hi and they would like them down a touch , do i go up to gri to see what they have to say just dont no  

what do you lot think ??  i want to go but deep deep down i think they say give it a few more months anyway ill prob go either way and see what they say .... but ill be ****** of for a few moths !!!!



hope your all ok love me


----------



## Dobbie

Jen, you might as well go and see what they say, it might not be as bad as you think.
I hope it all goes well for you  

Hiya to everyone else, the thread is very quiet at the moment, so many positives recently which is great


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry i have been awol again i am not getting over this flu just now and it has turned to a chest infection   just wanted to let you all know why i havent been on lately  hope to be back on chatting and catching up soon    

jend i would go hun see what they say sending you loads of         and hope your count sorts itself out soon sweety 

Dobbie hope the  is going good hun     

thinking of you all take care
shona xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Erin

Hi girls,

Just been to see Tracy (Mishka Mouse) up at Wishaw Gen.  She was admitted with high blood pressure and protein in her urine last week.  They thought they might have to C section her right away, but they've managed to stabilise the bp, and are monitoring her urine.

She's almost 31 wks this week, so they're hoping she can hang on for another couple of weeks.

E X


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Erin,

Can you tell her we're thinking about her the next time you speak to her? and praying she can hang on for a few more weeks.

Luv
Gailx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all i think i will go to gri 2morra .... and hope 4 the best my bloods were 9.8 and have dropped to 9.1  so there dropping a we bit i think we will leave our next go till another fer month meby  june time -july  , we put our swimming pool up last night as it was so hot down here in gretna .....now it bloody raining  whats new anyway love to all and hows them 2ww doing 

and it will na be long to someones belly gos pop soon .............excallant 



take care all and ill let you no how wed gos apnts at 2-15 pm  !!!!!!


----------



## Karen-C

Hi Erin

Tell Tracy to hang on in there and that we all send hugs.
A coupla more weeks would be great but if she has to have a section then I'm sure all will be fine.  I had my two at 31+6 and tho not really what anyone wants they were both fine and can't believe that they are two terrors now! he he

Please give her our love!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi  everbody,
Jend- how did you get on at the Gri today? I hope it all went well 
Dobbie- How are you doing? What a pity that you are on your   and we are all
nowhere to be found. I think that the weather has been so good, we are making the most of it, and I
have hardly been on the computer since the sun started shining! I really have absolutely everything crossed for you
To get a  . When do you test now?
Erin- I hope you friend Tracy is ok and manages to hang on a little longer.
Hope everybody else is doing well and are having a good week.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

thanks Shazi, af is due this friday and my test date is officially next wednesday, not feeling positive anymore as I am having some af type cramps and af coming sore boobs, but you never know.
Erin and I are off to the hospital to visit some special new arrivals   (don't panic, its not Tracy, we will make sure she is still taking it easy)


----------



## jend (jenny)

its 12pm and we are off to the GRI  now fingers crossed apoint at 2-15 pm 



hope your all ok dobbie you hang in there its not over yet hun!!!


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Dobbie,

Can you tell her and DH mega congrats from me   and if poss would love her address to forward a wee card    If you or Erin could IM me it that would be great 

Luv
Gailx


----------



## GAIL M

p.s. Dying to hear the announcement later


----------



## Erin

Gail - I PM'd you.

Jen - Hope your appointment went well.

Shazi - When does your medicated FET start?

Dobbie - Don't give up - remember my AF cramps the night before I tested positive - you never know!!  

E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all well gri was ok they will take me now for 3rd go my counts are at 9 there ok with that but we have decided to wait to june -july and get them down a bit to 7 hope to give us a better chance i have been so peed off today we askd all the big questions again    if dh sperm was ok they said yes or the ouldnt of used it so the crack she came out with is down to me now ..............  i aint responding to the puregone  i was takin 375 the highest  injection and getting little eggs  she reckond it was my diabeties has somthing to dowith it , with my ovaries being tierd and the diabeties on top ..... crap heres the crying comeing again .
so in one breath she said that and each treatment i would probaly respond the same , weather we decide to private or not it will all be the same !
then she said that i am still young enough to have more treatment .....aaaaahh   my head is pickled guys  any way thats it i blood cryed all the way home no joke , so hopefull some thing will happen with the vitemins and the acupnt am doing   if this dosnt work i think we might try adoption  .


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you're all doing well.
Erin & Dobbie - please tell Tracy we are all thinking of her and hoping she can hang in there just a little bit longer.  Keep us posted!  Also, is there any news on Yvonne?  I have been thinking about her and hoping the section went well.  Can you please send me details of her home address as I would really like to send her a card too.  Thanks.
Dobbie - I had af cramps days before I was due to test and also some backache - looking back, it would have been around the time of implantation - so hopefully your symptoms are positive and you will be the next girl on the thread to get a bfp.  Good luck  
Jen - glad it all went well at the Royal, I am so sorry you were upset and I truly hope your next cycle is THE one.  Have you tried asking the girls on the Multiple Cycles thread what they think about what happened on your last cycle?  I'm sure they would be able to help you out and offer some advice.
Shazi, Sam, Sanjo, Shona, Gail, Lambkins, Camly, Monreith, Karen (sorry if I have missed anyone!) - hope you're all doing ok?
Lots of love and have a happy Easter weekend  
Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Jen - sorry to hear about your visit, wish it could have been more positive for you, but don't give up hope, you know what you want and you just have to carry on fighting to get it.

Boo - hope Yvonne won't mind me saying but everything seems to have gone really well, a beautiful tiny little girl who is as strong as an ox and a gorgeous little boy who looks just like his daddy. Yvonne was looking great and I am sure she will be on posting soon with some pics and the names (when they can agree on them)

Witch due tomorrow so just waiting and hoping


----------



## merrilees

hi there, i'm quite new to the board unfortunately not to tx. I am due to begin the old rollercoaster ride again tommorrow, in at gri for my 1st scan and hopefully will begin at cetrotide cycle (ivf short protocol). I have already had 2 iui, 1 canx tx due to not enough follicles and 1 failled ivf.  So money has passed hands and we are ready to embark again on the emotional rollercoaster. I am also attending an accupuncutrist to help with the follicles and egg shortage, also drinking 6 pints of water a day which i never done before so hopefully this will all help.  Any other advice or tips would be greatly appreciated.

thanks merrilees


----------



## Dobbie

Hi merilees, welcome to the thread, its pretty quiet here at the moment but hopefully some of the girls will be able to answer some of your questions.

Thats the witch arrived for my this morning so it'll be 3rd time lucky we hope


----------



## merrilees

hi dobbie

so sorry you have had a negative result, unfortunately i know how this feels. I've had 2 iui's but if it is any consolation I have a beautiful 4 year old boy through an iui.  Have since gone on to have 2 more iui and 2 more ivf's all unsuccessful.  Just been to gri this morning to start another ivf so hopefully it will be a lucky time for both of us.

take care and try and do something nice this weekend to try and take your mind off it (easier said than done, I know).

merilees


----------



## Boo Boo

Dobbie - I am so sorry to hear that  
Merrilees - good luck with this cycle  

Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

dobbie am sorry to see your news keep your chin up hun x thoughts are with you both.



i had some good news my mate and my neice have both offerd me there eggs so i have got a few roads to go down if we aint lucky in june -aug time 

hope you lot are getting nice and fat !!!!

and my though are with everyone else xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everbody,

Dobbie - I am really really sorry   that the big nasty   reared her ugly head.
You surely deserve some good news soon!  Please please be lucky next time- it's your turn!
Merrilees- Lots of good luck wishes for your cycle, I hope it goes well for you  
Jend - I am glad you have a few options open to you , hopefully you wont need them, but it's a nice fallback for you.
Hope everyone else is enjoying their Easter break and gets lots of chocolate!
I am still waiting on a.f. to start medicated f.e.t., should arrive by next week hopefully!

love
Shazi x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girls

Dobbie - Just to say Im so sorry you got a negative result.  

Jen - Good to see that youve got good friends and family to help you out hunny.

Merrilees - Good luck

Love to everyone

Sanjoxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello girls -

Just a quickie to let you know that our twins arrived on Tuesday, as yet we have no names for them, our son was 6lb1 and our daughter 4lb11. I'm attempting to breastfeed - current tally is 20 feeds per day, around the clock so I'm knackered. We still dont have names, and I'm mostly too tired to look through the book now - should have prepared earlier! It was a long journey to get here and we still cant believe its happened.

I remember a few of you asking about acupuncture and success rates, so I've posted the link to the study I took part in over in Los Angeles which may have played a part in the twins arrival.

http://www.acupuncturecenter.com/articles/adjunct_to_IVF.htm

Dobbie - sorry to hear your news. I know you will keep trying and I wish you lots of luck. Hope to see you soon. xx

Merrilees - I am not a fan of acupuncture, however it has played a part in my BFP's - on the 2 cycles I had it, I did get a BFP. I would much rather have had a facial though! It helped with my low response and egg quality too. Wishing you success.

Hello to everyone else.

Yvonne x


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - Gutted it was another BFN,    Hope the foster pup brings you luck!!

Merrilees -    for this cycle

Yvonne - YEAH!!!!!   Love the picture of the twins,    they are so sweet, looking forward to another wee cuddle.  I think you deserve a "mum of the year" award for your breastfeeding   See you all soon.

Visiting Tracy this afternoon, so I will pass on all your wishes.

E X


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girls

Just wanted to say   to Yvonne and DH, the twins are so cute.  Please post their names when you decide.  I agree with Erin "Mum of the year" 20 feeds OMG!

Hi to all GGs 

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## GAIL M

Yvonne and DH,

Absolutely delighted to read your news, made up for you both   

Can't wait to hear the names  

luv
Gailx


----------



## jend (jenny)

Yvonne  congrats to you and DH  they look gorgeous the we darlings  how lucky you are Hun enjoy 
any further forward in there names Hun xxx give them a big hug and kiss from us all xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

yfinlayson said:


> Hello girls -
> 
> Just a quickie to let you know that our twins arrived on Tuesday, as yet we have no names for them, our son was 6lb1 and our daughter 4lb11. I'm attempting to breastfeed - current tally is 20 feeds per day, around the clock so I'm knackered. We still dont have names, and I'm mostly too tired to look through the book now - should have prepared earlier! It was a long journey to get here and we still cant believe its happened.
> 
> I remember a few of you asking about acupuncture and success rates, so I've posted the link to the study I took part in over in Los Angeles which may have played a part in the twins arrival.
> 
> http://www.acupuncturecenter.com/articles/adjunct_to_IVF.htm
> 
> Dobbie - sorry to hear your news. I know you will keep trying and I wish you lots of luck. Hope to see you soon. xx
> 
> Merrilees - I am not a fan of acupuncture, however it has played a part in my BFP's - on the 2 cycles I had it, I did get a BFP. I would much rather have had a facial though! It helped with my low response and egg quality too. Wishing you success.
> 
> Hello to everyone else.
> 
> Yvonne x
> 
> YVONNE DID YOU TAKE ANY SUPPLEMENTS WHAT ADVICE CAN YOU GIVE US DOLL


----------



## Dobbie

Yvonne, that picture is lovely, well done on the feeding, you sound like you are really giving it your best shot.
Today I picked up my new foster dog plus my new ducks - thank goodness I didn't breakdown on the way home, 1 car, 2 adults, 5 dogs and 3 ducks   The foster dog is called Lily and she has my OH wrapped round her little finger already and the ducks are swimming about on their pond


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you all had a great weekend and the Easter bunny was kind to you!

Yvonne - I am so pleased to hear your news and what a beautiful photo of the twins!  I guess you must be exhausted with all the feeding etc but I'm sure you wouldnt have it any other way.  Must be hard to imagine your life without them now.  Look after yourself and let us know how you're keeping.

Shazi - any sign of AF yet?

Jen - that is an amazing thing for your friend and your niece to offer you, hopefully you wont need it though!

Erin - good luck for your scan on Thursday  

Hope everyone else is well.
Take care,
Love Boo x


----------



## gilly2

Hi everyone,

Hope you all ate lots off chocolate at the weekend   The break seemed to fly by.  I have not posted on here for a while but i do read the posts every day.


Massive congrats to Yvonne and agree with the rest of the posts you do deserve an award for 20 feeds!!

Jen thats brilliant bet you were gobsmacked.  Fingers crossed you wont have to take up the offer though!!

Dobbie - sorry it didn't work this time.  I really hoped this was your turn.

Erin best off luck

Sanjo i hope you and Susan are both keeping well and blooming.

merrilees a big Glasgow Girls welcome from me!!!

Mrs URS are you OK?  Have not see a post from you for a while?

Sorry if i missed anyone out but my head is scrambled today catching up with work after the holiday.

Cheers,

Gilly


----------



## jend (jenny)

yeh that was cracking when the offerd that hopefullty it will na come to that was  in a good mood to day untill the phone went dh brother phones his son whos 21 and the bird just had there 2nd baby  a boy mason 9il8lb the we fato hehe  any way this his her 2nd has one to someone else  happy for them but peed of at the same time its bloody hard not to be !!!!!!


love to all you lot as usal xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

dobbie am so sorry to hear it didnt work hun 

yvonne congrats hun the twins are absolutely gorgeous hun you do deserve a medal hun 

hope everyone else is doing fab
love shona


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Yvonne and dh - MASSIVE congratulations on the birth of your gorgeous gorgeous twinnies!
I felt really tired just reading about your feeds!
How is everyone else? I hope you all had a really nice Easter!
Dobbie - How are you feeling now? I think your home sounds lovely with all those animals! You will have to let us see a picture of the ducks!
I think my a.f. is just around the corner as I have had a very slight bleed , which has now disappeared. I often get this before the real one, once it arrives  then I will down regulate 3 weeks later. In the meantime, I am doing all the heavy work in the garden so I can (hopefully) just sunbathe next month! Enjoying my yoga, and of course a few drinks whilst I still can!
love
Shazi x


----------



## lambkins

Hi everyone

decided to stay away for another week, not much happening this end, received replies from Dr's and health minister, nothing that i didn't know already............

Yvonne congratulations to you both, your twins are beautiful.

lamkins xxxx


----------



## Dobbie

shazicowfan said:


> Dobbie - How are you feeling now? I think your home sounds lovely with all those animals! You will have to let us see a picture of the ducks!


hope this works OK, here are my ducks


----------



## shazicowfan

Thank you Dobbie!

Your ducks look sweet and it looks lovely where you live! Once you get a photo of their wee faces let me see that too! Have you got cows near you? That would be the icing on the cake!!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

Shazi - wish that was my back garden, its the shoot we run, 400 acres but not my back garden and not all mine - we have some cows on it and lots of spotty horses because its a stud farm for Appaloosa's. All the dogs live in the house with me though


----------



## Erin

Had my scan today, one beautiful wee bean measuring eight weeks exactly!!    DH and I are over the moon!  

Boo - You must feel great passing the 12wk mark!

Dobbie - You're quackers (guffaw, guffaw, guffaw)  

Hi to everyone else, E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

congrats erin  good luck and enjoy the next 9mths doll


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls

I'm a GRI IVF girl but always keep up to date on how you're all doing.

Yvonne congrats to you and DH on the twins love the Pic.

Erin good news on the scan, enjoy your pregnancy now.

Merrilees I took Royal Jelly supplements to improve egg quality and although I only got 5 eggs, I got 2 put back and 2 frozen(which resulted in our wee boy) so def got good quality eggs.

Dobbie sorry to hear you got a negative, hopefully it will happen soon for you.

Hope the rest of you are doing well.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Erin - Lovely to hear that you had your scan today wow! 8 weeks, bet it feels more real now.  Keep well & take care

Love to all Glasgow Girls

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Erin,

Congratulations on your scan ! Glad it's all going well for you
Hello to everyone else, hope you are all doing fine

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Erin - what wonderful news, I am really pleased for you.  You can start to relax a bit now and I'm sure the next few weeks will fly by.  It is a relief passing the 12 week mark (we had a private scan last week which really helped us to feel more reassured that things are progressing well).  I feel much more chilled out now and although I will never take being pregnant for granted, I'm going to try and enjoy this time as much as I can.
Hope you had a nice birthday  

Hi Treaco - how are you?  Your name sounds familiar so I'm sure I must have seen you on the thread a while ago!  Nice to hear from you.

Hope everyone else is well.  It was my brother's birthday yesterday and my dad's today so we are going out for dinner tonight - yeeha!

Have a great weekend girls
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## merrilees

hi everyone

Just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has wished us luck, looks like we are going to need it. At the gri today 3 follies a 20, 16, 13 and 3 small ones under 10, lining was 11.4, they were not sure whether to leave me to mon but then they were scared incase the one at 20 was lost as it would possibly have got too big, so they have decided to take me into theatre on tues, so booster on sunday. Cant believe so quick i'm on the cetrotide cycle (no dr at all) bit like a natural cycle only boosting more follies, only started treatment last firday.  Well went to theatre last time with 4 and only got 2 eggs 1 of which fertilised, so its not looking too good this time, thought it would be better as have been attending accu since december.  Anyway fingers crossed we get 1 or 2 eggs or all this has been for nothing.  Good luck to everyone who is having treatment at the moment and congrts to anyone who has had bfp's. 

merrilees


----------



## Dobbie

Oh, good luck for tuesday Merilees, here's hoping you get a couple of nice big eggs


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while, took a wee break from the site.  Yvonne, congratulations honey, your babies are beautiful, I'm so happy for you and dh. 

Boo, 12 weeks have passed.  Fantastic honey, you can now start to relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant.  I've not managed to catch up from all the posts yet as just back from new york (we decided to do something special with the money we saved for going private - seeing that our NHS came in) so feeling a bit jet lagged - overnight flights absolutely kill me!!!!!!

I've got our prescreening appt next Wednesday (25th )even though we had all our bloods done privately, but we still need to go as they didn't fill out a prescreening form Anyway looking forward to it - then back for our post screening on 15th May, so hopfully that will be us due to start when AF comes at end of May.  

Hope everone is well and I will catch up with the posts soon.

Take care

Urs x


----------



## Erin

Hi GG's,

Merrilees, acu helped with the quality of my eggs. I'm sure that was the reason I managed to get frosties, so don't give up  

Urs, Good luck, bet you never thought this day was going to come!!  

Some good news - Tracy had her wee girl,   Ava Cate on Tuesday. 4lbs.  Poor Tracy was so swollen they had trouble getting in the spinal block and they couldn't believe the amount of fluid she was retaining when they opened her up for her C section.

Ava is in the nursery and Tracy's bp is still sky high, so not sure when either of threm will be getting home yet.

Take care, E X


----------



## Dobbie

great news for Tracey, can't wait to meet little Ava when she is ready


----------



## lambkins

Hello 

Just to let you know, i'm gona sign off the board.

I wish the best of luck and health to everyone and a thank you for all your support.

lots of love
Lambkins xxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone

Lambkins - is everything ok?

Tracy - well done and congratulations!!! It's great you managed to hang on a little longer and 4lbs is a really good weight.  Ava Cate is a beautiful name, I'm sure she is a wee cutie.  I hope you are both back home soon.  Take care x

Erin - please pass on our best wishes and congratulations to Tracy and her dh.

Urs - it's good to have you back, how was New York?  

Merrilees - hope your booster went well, hope you are taking it easy before e/c tomorrow.  Good luck, we will be thinking about you.

Yvonne - how are things going with the twins?  Have you got names for them yet?  Hope everything is going well at home and you are managing to keep your energy up for all those feeds!

Hope everyone else is well, sorry no more personals but I'm at work and have 2 very boring documents to read before I go into a meeting soon so I better get on with it!

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everyone,

Lambkins-  I hope you are ok. If you happen to read this thread then just let us know that you are alright.

Merrilees- very best of luck tomorrow. I hope you get some lovely big eggs!
Tracy and DH - many congratulations on Ava Cate  
Urs- good luck with your appointment.
Hello to everybody else, hope you are all fine
My a.f. has now arrived so I can start down regulating for f.e.t. in 3 weeks time

love
Shazi x


----------



## merrilees

hi everyone

thank you so much for all your well wishes, feeling really negative today went yest morning for the blood test and the lovely nurse obviously felt really obliged to tell me i only had three follicles and to prepare myself for the fact that there may not be any eggs.  So as you can imagine wondering if there is really any point to all this cant face the fact of waking up from anesthetic to be told no eggs, really disappointed with my body at the moment feel do everything right, dont drink, smoke, drink lots lots of water go to acupuncturist and still not managed to produce more than 3 follies, maybe need to resign the fact that my body is past it.  Sorry for being such a misery just cant seem to gee myself up and cant think of any positive thoughts, this is really our last chance as already spent over £10,000 and the purse strings are being well and truly pulled.

Hope everyone else doing well.

Merrilees


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

just to let you know i am back now i will catch up on everyones news as i have missed so much   i will post more later hope you are all doing ok

merrilees i pm'd you hun

Tracy congrats sweety cant wait to see wee ava

lamkins i hope your ok sweety i will pm you when i get back on tonight

will catch up tonight and update the list sorry i havent been keeping up to date lately  

take care
love shona xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dobbie

Merilees, I really feel for you because I have produced too many and had my cycle abandoned, we can't win no matter what we do


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - Gutted for you and DH - how bl00dy agrivating    You get yourself mentally prepared for your cycle, and have to wait another month!!

Merrilees - Hopefully you'll get a couple of excellent quality eggs - which is better than 10 [email protected] eggs, quality is definately better than quantity with tx.

Shona - Good see you back.

Shazi - At last - bet you've never been so delighted to get your AF!!

Hi everyone else - E X


----------



## merrilees

hi girls 

Thank you for all your kind words, well the update is yesterday got 2 eggs, delighted with that considering we only had 3 follies.  called today and 1 has fertilised so thats brilliant news, go tommorrow to have little lone ranger put back in.  Hoping to go to accu before and after, been here before so know it is very early days, but delighted to have another chance.  Would gratefully appreciate any tips, suggestions to help keep my little embbie with me for as long as possible.

Merrilees


----------



## Erin

Merrilees

My acupuncturist told me to keep my back & tummy warm, so I wore (and still do occasionally) a fleece blanket like a sarong for the 2ww.  I done as little as possible and kept my feet up.  I also ate Brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice every day - not sure if the latter really works, but it can't hurt.

    EX


----------



## merrilees

Thanks Erin

Thats funny as someone else said the same thing re pineapple juice and brazil nuts.  So been shopping today and we are good to go,  1 silly question to ask is it a couple of nuts and a glass of juice a day or should i be taking more.  God feel daft even typing this but when you get to this stage will try anything.

thanks

Merrillees


----------



## sanjo

Hi Merrillees

So glad to hear that you have got your "wee lone ranger" to go back on board!  I hope that this is it for you.

I didnt really do much at all in my 2ww, i just rested and didnt do any hoovering or housework and lay about on the couch for most of the time.  I would also try what Erin advised too cos like she said - every bit helps.  I wishing you lots of luck.  

Love sanjo


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys just popped in to say i will not be popping in as much  no point realy hope to get going agin no later than aug will let you no good luck to all  and tho the ones who alredy have there bfp x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Jen - sorry to hear you are leaving us  
Please keep in touch and let us know how you're doing, it wont be the same without you....
Merrilees - that is great news, sending lots of dividing  energy to your wee embie!
I didnt go overboard on the 2ww, basically tried to take it easy as much as possible (no hoovering or heavy lifting!) and used the time when I did the cyclogest in the evening to have a wee lie down on the couch with a blanket over me to keep all the relevant bits nice and snug!
I also took co-enzyme Q10 (after e/t only) which helps the energy in your food get to where it's needed, folic acid as before and continued to drink lots of water (2l per day) and milk (1/2 - 1l per day). 
Make sure that if you drink the pineapple juice, that you get the stuff that's from concentrate (that's what the advice seems to be on this site anyway).  I was just worried I would get the wrong type so I didnt bother.  
The brazil nuts will give you selenium which is supposed to help.
Shazi - good news!
Dobbie - sorry to hear about your cycle  .  Hope you're ok hon.
Hope everyone else is well,
Love and hugs Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Jen

Sorry to see your leaving us - Ive Pmd you.

Love sanjoxx


----------



## Erin

Merrilees - I ate about 5 or 6, a handfull, of brazil nuts a day, and a glass of pineapple juice.  I think the fleece sarong played quite a big part, as it makes sense that you want to keep the wee embie nice and snug.

Jend - Take care, and I hope you get started after the summer feeling all refreshed and ready to go!!

E X


----------



## UrsJ

Hi everyone

Just a quick update for all the Lanarkshire Lassies who are on the waiting list. I got a letter in today from the Director of Woman and Children at GRI. It was in response to numerous letters - not sure which one this was - that I sent. Anyway, think this may be good news.

Quote _"I am pleased to inform you that recent discussions with Lanarkshire Health Board have resulted in an agreement to perform 38 *additional* cycles in the next year"_. Hopefully girls that means the waiting list may stabilise or fingers crossed, may even be reduced.

Merrilees, good luck with the et. Fingers and toes crossed.

Lambkins, are you ok honey. If you want a chat, please don't hesitate to pm me.

Boo, NY was ace. Just got the photo's today and wish I was back there with no worries, stresses etc. Had a total whale of a time. Hope your keeping well honey.

Erin, how are you feeling? You must be so happy!

To all the lovely Glasgow Gals. Good Luck with whatever stage you are at!!

Lots of love

Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Merrilees- loads and loads of    for your wee embie. I bet it's a strong one!

Dobbie- sorry your cycle was abandoned, it's difficult to get the balance right sometimes isn't it?

Jend- have a good summer and come back raring to go!

Hi to everyone else

love
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

i have updated the list please say if i have missed anything

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473

Urs wont be long till your starting now sweety

dobbie how you doing hun?

Jend am sorry your not coming on now hun will look forward to hearing when you start hun remember we are still here though 

merrilees good luck tomorrow sweety    

erin it is good to be back hun thanks i have missed you lot

Boo Sanjo sam shazi and everyone else hiya

love shona


----------



## Dobbie

Shreks wife said:


> dobbie how you doing hun?


3rd cycle abandoned due to overstimulation


----------



## merrilees

hi there

Dobbie so sorry cycle abandoned it is soul destroying I'm at the other end where i cant stimulate enough! Never happy!  Well not long back from having 1 wee lone ranger put safely back in hopefully it manages to get a nice comfy spot and stays with me. managed to go to accu before and after transfer so feel as though been out the house for hours.  So here we go again the start of the dreaded 2ww, going to make the most of my hubby being off this weekend and get myself pampered.  

Good luck to everyone.


Merrilees


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

dobbie am sorry hun when do you go back sweety?

merrilees sending you  hun and    on your 


hi everyone hope your all ok

love shona


----------



## sanjo

Dobbie

Im really sorry to see that your cycle has been abanboned, you really are having such a cr*ppy time.  Keep strong   

Love sanjoxx


----------



## lambkins

sorry guys

I'm fine, just not much happening this end, dh away til end of july and the waiting list for lanarkshire has gone up another month to 27 months and was told it could be next year before we get taken, bit of a crabbit cow i spoke to.
Urs, sounds good news but that soor faced women I spoke to at GRI says different. I've written loadsa letters but nothing new from anybody.

Lambkins xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Lambkins - I totally sympathise re. the waiting list. We waited 16 months before deciding to go private and even then, had to wait another 5 months to start treatment. I found the waiting the worst bit as I am not very patient and found it very frustrating as you feel as though your life is standing still. If we had known at the start how long the wait might be, I think we would have gone private much sooner.
I feel really annoyed that we still have had no reply from the letter we sent to Lanarkshire Health Board in January asking about information on the waiting lists and steps which are being taken to remedy the situation, and 38 extra cycles is some progress but I cant see it making much of a dent in the already long waiting list (which, we pointed out in the letter, had increased by 100% in a matter of months - going from 12-14 months to 24-26). However, hopefully it at least means the waiting list wont increase.

It is also out of the GRI's hands - anytime I have called to ask how long the list was (and I called a lot) I was told in a very matter of fact way how long the list was and there wasnt much sympathy as I guess there is not much they can do about it. Still, there are ways to break bad news and a little bit of tact wouldnt have gone amiss.
</rant> !!

Hope everyone else is good:
Merrilees - good luck for the 2ww, really hope this is the one for you 
Hi to Shazi, Shona, Sanjo, Sam, Jen, Monreith, Erin, Yvonne, Tracy, Dobbie, Camly, Gilly and anyone I've missed.

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## merrilees

morn everyone

I know its early but need mega reassurance had transfer on thurs i wee lone ranger 2 cell at fertilisation and grade 7/10. I know its only thurs but as at 3pm today will be 3 days after transfer and I am convinced not worked.  The reason being I have no symptoms whatsoever no achy crampy feeling, no sore (..), no sicky, no tiredness, do you want me to go on, of course not as I no I'm neurotic. If this continues my dh may move out as he said I'm doing his head in, please, please anyone who has had bfp's can they remember to the early days after transfer and remember if there was any feelings and if not when did you start getting them.  Right feel better even typing this, going back to my usual place of residence since thurs - the sofa......

Sorry, i will read back at this and be embossed at how desperate I seem but someone please tell me if they felt the same way!! 


Merrilees


----------



## Erin

Hi Merrilees,

I didn't feel anything in my tum until about a week after transfer.  My boobs were tender, but then they normally get tender before af anyway, and I didn't feel sick until about 6 weeks, so it might be a bit early for that. I had no implantation bleeding. The wee embie can implant anywhere between day 7 and 12 I think, judging by some google searching. 

I had incredible tum and back ache on 9dpt and done a test on 10dpt to keep DH quiet and was amazed to get a BFP.  The way I felt, I honestly thought it had failed again.

If you read other posts on the 2ww thread, you will see loads of positives with no symptoms whatsoever, so don't panic.  

Keep the back and tum warm and relax, E X  

PS are you going back for another acu session?  I had one during my 2ww.


----------



## Boo Boo

Merrilees
Like Erin, I had no symptoms till day 9/10 of the 2ww.  
Symptoms before that time are ambiguous and could mean af or a bfp, it is too early to tell.
I also had tender, heavy (.)(.)s and af cramps and lower back pain (which also continued for a few weeks afterwards).  The back pain was unusual before af but the other symptoms weren't so it was only when I got some creamy cm 2 days before test day that I started to believe there might be a chance of a positive result, as that is something I never got before af.
I still have no real symptoms of being pg apart from the odd bout of queasiness and feeling slightly tired occasionally so please do not panic if you get no symptoms.  Most people dont get the tiredness/queasiness till after they test.

Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Merrilees- loads and loads of     on your  
Sorry I can't give you any advice, I've not got as far as you yet!
Dobbie- how are you? Any news on what happens next?
How are all those with baby bumps doing? Has anyone heard whether or not Sarahdec has had her 
twins yet?

love
Shazi x


----------



## sanjo

Hi All

Merrilees - I had no symptoms until day 9/10ish - I had cramping like AF coming but got a BFP!!  Sending you good luck wishes!!

Shazi - Ive Pmd you xx

Boo - How are you hunny??

Erin - Hope your doing well

Dobbie _ hope things are Ok after your disappointment  

Love to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## merrilees

Hi there

Oh thanks everyone for their advice, i know I am panicking, possibly as the last ivf ended just 7 days after the embie was transferred, so thinking the same thing will happen this time.  My normal cycle is 24 or 25 days so I am on day 21 today and thinking af on its way.  I know every cycle is different I so want to fast forward the next 7 days, every day I wake up thinking I'm going to feel different but still feel the same and I'm on day 5dpt. Anyway trying to keep calm going to my accu on thurs morn so looking forward to that.  Sorry for being such a pain It's just that we have not told anyone re this so the only other person I can speak to is my dh, and he's doing his best but trying not to stress him out.

Thanks everyone for listening and good luck to everyone who's tx at the moment and to those who have had bfp's hope you're keep well.


----------



## Dobbie

sending lots of positive vibes to you merilees   

thanks for your support guys, I am OK, just bored waiting for something to happen if that makes sense, anyway gonna have 1 more cycle and then maybe take the summer off to enjoy myself camping and going to dog shows, I'll let you know what happens, though I bet this next one works and then it blows all my plans out of the water


----------



## Erin

AF dance for Dobbie          

Positive vibes for Merrilees         When is your test date?

Had appointment at Central Clinic yesterday and got our Nuchal Scan booked for 8th May.  Everything going well I'll be able to relax then (I think)!

Take care, E X


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

hope everyone is well today.  What a cracker of a day but can't go out and enjoy it - I've got a pile of ironing that would scare the  .  I have been relenquishing my wifely duties.    

anyway, had my prescreening appt yesterday and they done my post screening at the same time as bloods were all done before hand.  So as they say in Thunderbirds "We are good to go".  Just need to wait for my nxt A/F, even though this one hasn't finished yet.  I honestly can't believe I have got to this stage - thought it would never come.  Funny thing is though, when we came out of the appt we both looked at each other and panicked.  Okay we've only been preparing for this for 27 months but all of a suddenly we thought 'oh my god, are we ready'.  Did anyone else feel like this or are we just wierd (which is a very strong possibility)?

I hope everyone is well, good luck Merrilees, fingers crossed for you.  Dobbie, A/F will come soon.

Everyone else where ever you are at on your journey  - good luck and best wishes

Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Dobbie- glad to hear you are having another go. Wishing you squillions of  

Erin- bet you can't wait for your scan! How exciting for you

Merrilees- how are you? Hope you are managing to stay sane .     vibes in bucketloads for you

Urs- I panicked too when I got the go ahead, in fact I came out the hospital and burst into tears and DH thought I was having second thoughts, but I think it was relief and panic mixed together. You are not going mad at all.

Hope everyone else is well

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all
Friday at last....
Dobbie - best of luck for this next cycle!
Erin - that's good you have the scan booked, that will help to put your mind at ease.
Urs - that's great news that they did your two screening appointments in one go, wont be long till you get started.  It's a shame they couldnt just book you in for this month since you dont need anything done till day 21, but they could have been fully booked.
Merrilees - hope you are hanging in there.
Shazi, Sanjo, Shona, Camly, Lambkins, Jen, Gail and all the usual suspects - how are you doing?
Sam - not heard from you in a while, hope things are ok with you?
Ruth - are you having treatment this month hon?  Hope you are ok.

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Camly

elloooo all

well, eventually!!! we have got a date for Dh's PESA - 21st May @ 4.30pm.  only over 3 weeks to worry that no sperm will be found    got to keep hopefuly tho.  

hope every1 is keeping well and all the bumps are getting bigger  

love

camly xxxx


----------



## merrilees

morning everyone

Thanks for all your support, well on day 9 now and still no symptons no af or pregnancy dont know what to think. Having said that I dont always get af pains normally 1 day of spotting and then period so desperately knicker checking, its doing my head in.  It feels should be day 90, never mind 9.  Was at accu on thurs so she did some nice points to keep everything upright, sounds good in theory, whether it will work i dont know.  I normally have a 25, 26 day cycle so we are on day 25 today so it could happen anytime this weekend, everything crossed it doesnt.  And if nothing happens dont know if i can stand this to test date on wednesday feels a lifetime away,

Anyway thanks for your support really appreciate it and good luck to everyone who is on this mad mad journey.


Merrilees

,


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,

Camly- good luck for your husband's test. 

Merrilees- hang in there , you are doing fantastic so far. Just hope that you spend all weekend with
your feet up on the couch and that your wee lone ranger is all comfy and happy to stay!  Loads and loads and loads
of good luck for you!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Apologies in advance for the "me" post.
I was involved in a car accident today, just a very minor bump, only a mark on the bumper to indicate any damage.  No one was hurt thank god.  I was fine although concerned about any damage to the baby but my mum reassured me and I also called my cousin who is a nurse.  They both said the baby would be well protected in the amniotic fluid and I had no symptoms of any damage so it is nothing to worry about....4 hours later I think it started to hit me and my mum called the gp, we got through to NHS 24 who were very reassuring, even while I burst into tears as the adviser asked me how I was feeling... 
She said I should try and rest and chill out as she said I was probably in delayed shock, and it did not sound as though I needed any medical attention but to contact her in case of symptoms of whiplash or abdominal pain, backache or increased cm.
It has been a total nightmare day and I feel exhausted - sorry for the vent girls, I think I just need to stop worrying about it and I'm sure I will feel better tomorrow...

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Erin

Boo - Get along to Wishaw Gen today - you'll probably feel sore within the next couple of days.  When I had my bump nearly three years ago, I went to hospital the following day as I was starting to get stiff.

Merrilees - Well done, and loads more     coming your way.

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Erin
Thanks for your pm. 
We went to Wishaw this morning even though I felt ok, no aches or anything.  Everything is just fine, they weren't sure if they would be able to hear the heartbeat as the baby might not be in the right position and it may still be too early.  However, the nurse found the hb straight away and just hearing it booming away was enough to feel the anxiety disappear instantly and I shed a wee tear out of pure relief and happiness that the wee thing was ok  
I NEVER want to go through anything like that again!
I am just going to take it easy for a few days and chill out.
Thanks for your support.

Camly - good news about your dh's pesa  .  I'm sure the time will fly in.

Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Girls

Just to say Hi and let you all know im thinkng of you   

Boo - So glad to hear that you and the baby are both OK.  I bet hearing the wee heartbeat was total relief - you take it easy for the next few days and dont you dare apologise for the me post.  Thats what we are all here for - to support each other   

Lots of love and  

Sanjoxxxxxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Boo,

So glad you are ok.
You done the right thing by going to the hospital and seeing that everything was fine for yourself.
Your wee babe would have had lots of cushioning and they are generally pretty tough. my pal had a bad car 
crash at 17 weeks and needed cut out her mangled car. Her daughter is 3 now and has no problems at all.
Hope that reassures you a little

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

Boo, glad to hear you are OK and bubs didn't get too bothered about the shake, hope you arent too sore later.

Hiya to everyone else


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry i have been awol have been tied up all weekend with dh work was away to england yesterday

hi to everyone hope you are all doing ok

boo glad you and baby are ok sweety that would have given you a big fright sweety  am so pleased everything is ok 

talk soon
shona xxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Boo - how terrible, so glad to hear you and bubbs ok 

Erin - good luck for your nuchal scan   and thanks for the addresses  

Love to everyone else,


Gx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys just popped in to see that your all ok boo hope you and your buba are ok , sanjo thanks for the pm bet your all getting some bellys on ya now ladies 
nothing much to repot my birthday next monday some thing to llok forward to hope to get going meby july-aug time got lots of vitamins and stuff the acupnter gave the bloody thing is am crap at rembering to take them !!!!!!!!!!!


hope you all ok ladies  anyone herd how susanne1  is doing ??Hi to Shazi, Shona,  Sam, , Monreith, Erin, Yvonne, Tracy, Dobbie, Camly, Gilly and anyone I've missed.

love the one and only JeNnY D  xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  
Just a wee quick post - wanted to come on and say thanks for all your support, it means a lot  
I took a few days off work to chill out and rest as I had such a [email protected] time at the weekend and I know all that stress is not good for the baby.  Just took it easy and spent time with dh, feel so much better now and nice and relaxed.

Hope everyone is ok.
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

evening girls

jend lovely to hear from you sweety 

boo glad your relaxing hun and doing ok

hi to everyone else

sam how is the dr going sweety?

shona xxxxxxxx


----------



## Erin

Boo - Good to hear you're feeling ok - watch out for the sore shoulders though, mine kicked in about a week after the bump!!  

Merrilees -    for test day

E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Merrilees- loads of    and   for your test day tomorrow!

I am getting jab to down reg tomorrow morning, so I am getting there now girls!!

Love to everyone

Shazi x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girls

Shazi - Good luck with the DR

Merrillees - Good luck for tomorrow.

Boo - Hope your OK

Erin - I hope that your relaxing & taking it easy!

Love to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## Erin

Shazi - YIPPEE!!!! At last - good luck,  

Dobbie - Any sign of your bl00dy AF yet!!!! 

E X


----------



## Dobbie

Great news Shazi, fingers crossed for you   

Wishing you luck for your test Meriless   

Erin, no sign of the witch but I don't want it now because its a bank holiday weekend so I can't get scanned or start my drugs, so if she could hang on until tuesday that would be great


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
It's the bank holiday - hurrah!
Shazi - hope you got on ok with your injection today?
Merrilees -       
Dobbie - hope AF stays away for you.

Hi to everyone else, sorry it is a short one but I am still at work.
Am thinking of you all.

Have a great weekend
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## merrilees

hi girls

Sorry not been in touch, unfortunately didn't make it to my test date af arrived last sunday 4 days before test date.  Completely gutted not been able to face even turning my laptop on, so unfair.  That really was my last chance as we have run out of money, but had a bit of good news last night my dad said he would give us enough money for 1 more go, however dont know if i have any more eggs left to give.  Dr yates at gri said that he would not be happy for me to go through another shot as each time I only have had 2 eggs and each time only 1 has fertilised, (having said that only want 1). So dont know what to do have lots lots of faith in dr yates, but sometimes i feel it is a bit of a conveyor belt at the gri and maybe it's time for a fresh pair of eyes.  Has anyone been to the new clinic at cardonald and if so whats their opinion.

thanks again for all your support it is very much appreciated.  Good luck to everyone who is starting out and to everyone who's bump is getting bigger. 


merrilees


----------



## shazicowfan

Oh Merrilees, I have been wondering about you all day and was so upset to hear your bad news  
It must have been really difficult for you and I can imagine that even the thought of telling us was just horrible and can understand why it took you a few days. 
Your dad sounds like a wonderful man and what a lovely thing for him to do for you, mine wouldn't even give me the train fare to the hospital, so grab the opportunity with both hands!
I don't have experience of anywhere else but I think it wouldn't hurt to book a consultation with somewhere different just to see what they say. At least you know there are hundreds of people on here who's brains you can pick.
Keep in touch

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

Oh Merilees, I am so sorry to hear your sad news, I hope you find the strength to carry on


----------



## UrsJ

Hi merrilees, so sorry to hear your news.  I think someone on the the site has been to the GCRM, so hopefully they will be able to give you some info on it.  Your dad is doing a fantastic thing for you.  

Shazicowfan, how did your injection go on Friday.  I'm waiting for AF to come before I get mine but it's still not due for another 2 weeks so will be more like 5 weeks of waiting (if they can fit me in that is).  Ridiculous question, where do they inject?  

So glad it's the weekend and a long one at it.  Yipee.  Has anyone got any plans.  I'm cleaning the house, oh what joy!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well

Love 

Urs


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi

Merrilees - I am so sorry to read of your news, am thinking of you and your dh  
Shazi is right, your dad sounds like one in a million and if he is happy to help you out with the money, hopefully someday soon you will feel ready to try again.  Gilly went to the GCRM and it worked for her, perhaps she will be able to give you more info.  It seems as though it is much more tailored to your cycle as opposed to fitting you in when it suits the clinic.  A consultation there costs £150, we considered going there before our private cycle at the GRI but there were various reasons we didnt go for it, none of which were to do with the clinic itself.  Good luck.

Shazi and Urs - finally things are starting to happen for you guys!
Urs, they inject on your stomach, you just pinch some skin next to your belly button and they will inject for you.  Not long to go now....

We were planning to go camping this weekend but the weather is supposed to turn so we are just chilling out today before a meal out tonight and then we're going up north tomorrow.  We decided we would treat ourselves to a plush hotel and get away for a romantic weekend, even if it is just for one night!

Hope you guys have a great weekend, whatever you are doing
Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Merrilees - Totally gutted for you and DH   Was worried when you hadn't posted, but was hoping no news was good news.  As Boo said, Gilly got her BFP there, so you never know, it might be worth going even just for the consultation to get a feel for the place.  Your dad sounds great, what a gift!  Take it easy and look after yourselves  

Shazi and Urs - Bet you can't believe it's finally happening!!  

We're in a guddle - got kitchen getting fitted, it got ripped out on Wed, plastered Thu & Fri, fitting today, floor on Tue, fridge freezer delivered Friday, then fitters back for bits and pieces!!!  DH wouldn't let me come down the stairs all day, he didn't want me stressing, so I've been lying in bed watching Pride and Prejudice for 6 hours!!!!

Have a good weekend girls, E X


----------



## GAIL M

Merilees,

So very sorry to read your news, look after yourself and your dh,


Luv
Gailx


----------



## Camly

merrilees

sorry to hear your news    take care of yourself.

we are hopefully going to attend the GCRM. DH is having PESA (sperm retrieval) done there on 21st May and if swimmers found we will be going back for ICSI tx.  So far our dealings with them have been very good. the only thing that i would mention is that it seems to be abit more expensive. (think ours is going to cost somewhere in the region of £5k but with the results they seem to be having its worth every penny).

If I can helpy anymore, please let me know.

again, sorry to hear your news.  lots of love

camly xxxx


----------



## susanne1

hi girls, i havent been on for ages, ive been sooooo busy at work and doing my diploma in social work, just to let you all no me and DH are 9 weeks we got a BFP on our own, we were waiting for the app for the cardonald clinic, so were both keeping our fingers crossed and hoping this angel stays with us
hope your all keeping well

love susanne xxxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Girls

Merrilees - Im so sorry for your result.  I just wanted to erally echo what everyone else has said re: your dad, what a really lovely thing to do for you hunny.  I really hope that you find the strength to have another go and I hae my fingers crossed for you.

Shazi - I hope that things are progressing well with you hunny.  Have you seen a double pram in the Vale  Im still stalking   

Urs - The injection is in your belly, as Boo said just next to your button - pain free i might add.  Good luck  

Dobbie - Hopefully AF will wait for you hunny    take care & sending you  

Boo - have a lovely weekend and take it easy you deserve a wee break.

Erin - Your DH is quite right - stay away & dont get too stressed, make the most of being out of the kitchen  

Susanne - So lovely to hear from you,I think about you from time to time, and I dead happy to see that youve got your BFP, you take it easy and enjoy being pregnant.

Lots of love to all whereever you are in treatment or having a wee break (Dutch  ) I hope that we will all eventually get that BFP

Sanjoxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Having to undergo INF treatment and was wondering is anyone here has been to the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine Fertility IVF for treatment.  Would like to know what you thought of it and what success they were having.

Thanx

Yvonne


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everyone,

My d/r jab was on Friday and it was fine. Now I should get a.f. within about 2 weeks so hopefully that will be the case , otherwise you all might need to start your dances for me. 
Urs- like everyone said, the jag is not sore and is in your belly. You will just feel a little bruised when you bend the rest of the day. here is an a.f. dance for you because you have waited long enough for things to start moving already
   
Sanjo- still not spotted Sarahdec, but I am looking at all bumps and wondering if it is you!
Yvonne- welcome to the site. Gilly who chats on here has been to the GCRM and others are considering it, so I am sure they can be a help to you
Susanne- Congratulations on your  , it's lovely to hear
Merrilees- hope you are feeling a little stronger and you get the good luck you deserve soon
Dobbie, Erin, Boo , Shona and everyone else. I hope I haven't forgotten anyone, how are you all?
Hope you had a good weekend (no a.f. for you Dobbie) and hope you are all well

love
Shazi x


----------



## gilly2

Hi Merrilees,

I was at the new clinic and was very lucky as it worked for me.  I was by no means an easy client for them.  The staff are fantastic and i cant rate them highly enough.  As Calmly does say its pretty expensive.  Fee free to pm me if you want any details or info.


----------



## Erin

Susanne - Fantastic!!!!  Well Done!!!!    Imagine two natural BFPs on our wee thread!!!  

Yvonne - Welcome to the thread,  

Got our Nuchal Scan tomorrow, so praying this is a strong wee embie we have on board, and everything is ok,  

Take care, E X


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Welcome Yvonne - You will get lots of infromation on this thread & sendng you lots of luck   

Shazi - Im not really that big - so you probably havent been looking at the right people    Im usually wandering around the vale with my white tunic on - you will probably see me now!  Poor you    

Love to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## vonnie15

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Looks like AF has put in an appearance so looks like the fun and games are about to begin.

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all

Hope you have all had a good weekend?  We are just back from up north, it was a great wee break.  The weather was rubbish but we managed to squeeze in a few woodland walks when the rain let up!  It was lovely and relaxing.

Susanne - it is so good to hear from you and it is always wonderful to hear of a natural BFP esp on our thread!  I am over the moon for you and your husband - congratulations!!!

Erin - good luck tomorrow, I'm sure it will all go well.  When will you get the results?

Shazi - you are well on your way now!

Vonnie - welcome to our wee thread, keep us posted on how you are doing!

Ruth - hope you are ok?

Well I've just had a bath after a big long walk so we are just going to chill out tonight with series 4 of "24", I am so excited!! Sad I know...but true...

Hope everyone else is well - Sanjo, Shona, Sam (where are you girl?), Gilly, Dobbie, Camly, Lambkins, Merrilees, Jen, Urs, Gail and anyone I have missed.

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

yawn, no af for me yet, have no idea when she will rear her ugly head, wish she would hurry up cos I am really bored now  
Hiya to everyone.
Congrats Susanne, what wonderful news, wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy.
Good luck tomorrow Erin, it will all be fine and then you can start shopping  
Welcome Yvonne, good luck with your treatment   

love and dust to everyone else


----------



## vonnie15

Hi All,

Well I've got my pre tx scan on Thursday at 12.30.  As you know this is my first time and I don't mind admitting it that I'm so scared now, I think it's just the realisation that this is it and it is going to happen NOW.  I'm scared about getting my fsh results in case they tell me I've started the menopause and I also worried that they will find something during the scan that shouldn't be there.  I know I'm paranoid but I think these feelings have arisen cause I know the fun begins!!

DH has been great and my best mate has been fab and has told me she is the 24/7 for me, which made me cry again!!!  We will both be wrecks by the end of it as she's got Post Natal and I'm going to PMS for 4 weeks.  

Sorry to go on a bit but I needed to get this off my chest.

    For everyone who is testing, d/r, stimming and collecting this week.

Yvonne


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls 

Ive had a few months break to get myself ready for the next round.  I start again on the 23rd of May.
I am eating healthier, drinking more water, taking the zita west vitamins and trying to be a bit more chilled.

Excerise
 
How much should you do?  What types should / shouldn't you do? Does anyone have any answers.  I don't know if i should continue with the gym and cycling or maybe change to something a bit easier.

Thanks
Kirsty


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - Don't worry - paranoia seems to come part & parcel with tx!! 

Dobbie - Time you and DH got jiggy with it!!!!  That should wake the witch up, lol!

Kirsty - Good luck with the next round - can't help with the excercising. I had to give up the gym after a bump in my car, used to love spin classes, but they killed my shoulder! I normally do loads of walking with my German Shepherd and Dobbie and her pups!!

Well, Nuchal Scan went well, doc kept commenting on how perfect the baby was, wee thing kept bouncing as if it had the hiccups!! There was two docs, and then a second opinion from a nurse who had been working at the Queen Mothers where all mums to be get a nuchal. She confirmed the docs opinion that everything was perfect, and again, commented on what a perfect wee baby, and how well behaved it was!!!! Hope it keeps that up when it pops out, lol!! Will have to wait a couple of weeks for the blood results, but I may be brave enough to put up a ticker now 

One small problem, when she scanned me I told her I thought the baby was on my right side, where I can feel the lump, this _was_ where bubs was, and the reason, is I have a large fibroid where baby should be. I have to go back for another scan in four weeks, to check on it. This explains why my trousers have tightened so quickly and why I have been peeing constantly since about 7dpt. Apparently they feed on the high hormone levels. It also means I probably won't be able to have a natural birth, as the baby wouldn't be able to squeeze past the fibroid, and it will probably be lying in a funny position, so it will have to be a c-section.

Anyway, I can't tell you what a relief it was to hear "it's perfect".

Sorry if I've rambled, and I don't mean to go on and offend anyone, we've just been so worried with DH's chromosome translocation, we were scared to believe this day would ever come.

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

hiya girls

sorry havent been on for a wee while was working and then never had a minute this weekend hope your all doing ok

kirstyt nice to hear from you hun     for this cycle

vonnie welcome to the gg's hun will get to know you bit better now am back on again

susanne   am so chuffed for you sweety thats fab 2 naturals in so many months maybe this is gonna be a good sign for things to come       

dobbie here is a wee af dance for you hun          hope this helps

boo erin gilly and sanjo how are you and wee munchkins all doing?

shazi sam jend and all the other gg's thinking of you all

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=84183.msg1148473#msg1148473
here is the new updates if i have missed anything please say

lots of love shona xxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Erin - that is wonderful news, congratulations!  You deserve to feel a massive wave of relief and excitement after everything you have been through so just enjoy it!
And at least you know well in advance what options are available to you birth-wise, but the upside is at least you wont need any stitches in your Shireen!! lol

Kirsty - nice to hear from you again.  I think the gym is ok during down regging but not during stimming although I guess it is up to you whatever you feel comfortable with and whatever you are used to.  You could always do more walking or perhaps swimming, or maybe just lower the intensity of what you normally do?  

Yvonne - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

We are going to see the consultant tomorrow (not sure what for as I'm apparently low-risk) but it sounds like it's just procedure.  I will also get get the AFP bloods taken for Down's and Spina Bifida so fingers crossed it will all be ok.

Love and hugs to everyone, Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

Erin has a ticker 

No sign of the witch still, think she is hibernating


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi All,
Erin- so glad your scan went well. You can't get much better than a perfect baby! It's lovely to see your ticker
Yvonne- hope everything went smoothly with your scan today. It's scary when it's all new. Your scan should be pretty routine and no cause for concern hopefully.
Kirsty- not sure about the exercising. I am still doing my yoga, but will stop for a few weeks after e.t. I can't see the harm in cycling, but I wouldn't push too hard at the gym
Shona- nice to see you back. Thanks for the updates. I don't know how you get your head round them all!
Dobbie - hope your a.f. arrives soon!
Boo- here's hoping all goes well with your bloods. Fingers and toes crossed
Hello to all the other GG's

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls 

Hope you are all doing ok and having a good day.

Shazi - the appointment with the consultant went well thanks.  We are getting a 20 week scan because we have had ICSI.  She also said that they will do a fetal HCG as dh has a hole in the heart and also some of the conducting fibres in his heart are missing (thankfully it's not the important side).  We found this out a few years ago as he did scuba diving and got the bends because of it (he didnt know about it till they did an ECG at the decompression chamber), so he cant dive again - or go into space!

They said they will ensure a paediatrician was available at the birth (which I thought was always the case) to check the baby's heart and ensure that the hole in the heart has closed over properly, as it should do at birth.

I must admit I felt the appointment was a bit full on as there was all this talk about potential abnormalities and we got the AFP bloods taken too so that is another thing you just dont want to think about.  However I know the chances of anything being wrong are slim so I am not going to dwell on it.

Yvonne - how did your scan go?

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry I dont have time to mention more people but I am writing this at work and have to leave soon so I'd better get going.

Love and higs, Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

shazi thanks sweety is nice to be back  

booboo glad everything went well today, i had the AFP bloods done in april wish i hadnt now it came back as 1/8 risk for downs they wanted us to have an amnio which we have refused. i get my 20 weeks scan on friday but it will be a consultant doing it as the risk is high as he knows what to look for the doc asked us to do this as a compromise as i refused the amnio.  I hate how they talk about "potential" risks/abnormalities i had it out with the doc as i said to him in there opinion it is high risk.  

Yvonne good luck with scan tomorrow hun    

how is everyone else today hope your all doing well?

sanjo hope your resting sweety

sam not long to scan and stimming now sweety 

talk soon
shona xxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Shona
Good luck for your scan on Friday, let us know how you get on  
I have also refused to get an amnio if one is indicated as my cousin's wife had one a few years ago as she was told she was high risk.  It caused her to have a miscarriage and she had to go through labour, she had a wee boy who was absolutely perfect.  I also know someone who was told they were high risk, she refused the amnio and she had a wee boy, again he was perfect.  And a friend of a friend was told they were low risk but their baby had Down's.  It would be better if there was a 100% accurate test but  the AFP test and the NT scan are the only options.
The midwife told us you can tell a lot from the 20 week scan which can help to confirm/deny the test results so I'm sure you will feel better once Friday is over with.
Good luck honey

Love Boo x

ps Sam, where are you?!


----------



## LiziBee

Welcome to the Glasgow Girls Part 7

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
Lizi.x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=281.0


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home ladies!!
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.0


----------



## LiziBee

Hello ladies! Sorry that last thread got a bit long, must have taken my eye off the ball *slap*!

New ladies (and regulars!) may like to know that there are 2 other places especially for Glasgow girls, the Lanarkshire board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=281.0 and for our pregnant ladies there is also http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94833.0 (but that's not to say you can't post anywhere you'd like too!)

Much love and hugs to all - I'll try not to let this thread grow to the monster proportions for the last one!

Lizi.x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope your all well and getting fat!!!!!!!!!!

hey am 1st to post thats a first.
nothing much to report  trying the diet to day was my b-day on 7th so thats the wine finished no more drink  trying to get counts down 4 aug !!!!! 


well takecare all oh  susanne1 i have lst your number hun and can you get in touch ,thats majic for you and hubby enjoy hun !!!!  xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

peed off went 4 acupnt  she orderd me some tablets said they were 25  got 3 bottles last week posted to me  and now she expects me to pay 50 ponds for the other 2 !!!!!! what a witch


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello everybody,
Well, I have got one meeting tomorrow for work and then I have a week off so here's hoping the weather picks up !
If it's crap, then I will probably spend far too much time on this site!! 
Jend- tell that acupuncturist she is being a cheeky midden and that's not what you asked for!
Boo- don't worry about all the doom and gloom you have been told could possibly happen. The hospital only say this stuff to cover themselves and are pretty much required to scare the bejesus out of you by law!
Lizi- thanks for the new home!
Dobbie- any sign of a.f. yet?
Love to ALL hope everyone is well

Shazi x


----------



## shazicowfan

Shona- silly me! I just remembered about your 20 week scan!
            Wishing you loads of  

love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

no sign of the witch yet, but I am normally irregular so not worried.
Jen, I reckon your accupuncture woman is taking the ****, nobody else had to buy all these drugs, its expensive enough, just take pro-natal or something!


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Well scan went fine, nothing bad was found but I have a small cyst on my left hand ovary 2cm x 2cm but they will just keep an eye on it.  FSH was fine with was a relief so I've to start d/r on the 27th of May.  Got my pack which was a bit of a surprise so its all systems go.

Hope you all are well and      to everyone.  At a pals tonight so will check in tomorrow for personals.

Yvonne xx


----------



## Dobbie

good luck Yvonne, sending you lots of positive vibes for this cycle   

The witch is finally here so I should be in for a scan today if they can fit me in and then its ding ding, round 4


----------



## yfinlayson

Just popped on to say good luck Dobbie this time round!     You have no idea how valuable your CD is, we play it every night when we try to get the terrible two off to sleep.  (Its music with a heartbeat playing in the background)  

Boo - Glad to hear all is well with you, we should meet up for a coffee soon, with some of the other girls.

Good luck to everyone else cycling at the moment.

Yvonne x


----------



## Erin

Dobbie  -  Hurrah!!!!!!  At last - I'll pass on Yvonne's fertility dude for luck!!


----------



## Boo Boo

Dobbie - good luck with the scan, here's hoping this is the one!  
Jen - that acupuncturist sounds like she is at it!  What do the tablets actually do?
Yvonne - good to hear from you, how is motherhood?  Hope you are enjoying it and not too knackered with all those feeds....

Love Boo x


----------



## Dobbie

serves me right for getting excited, scan showed I have a 3.2 follie on CD1 so cycle abandoned again


----------



## Erin

Dobbie - I can't believe the bad luck you're having!!     Gutted for you and DH - surely it's got to work with your next cycle with all the bad luck you're having now!!  (could always try lots of   with that nice big follie this month!)

Jend - Meant to say - I too think your acupuncturist is at it.  Is there anyone else near you?  My acupuncturist was perfectly happy with the multi vits I was taking, would be interesting to see what someone else thought.  (I would refuse to pay for the extras by the way)   

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Dobbie - I am really sorry to hear about your cycle for this month  
Yvonne - sorry I forgot to reply to your post about meeting up, that sounds good.
Hope everyone else is well, have a good weekend
Love Boo x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi All,

Would like a bit of advise for you all, have any of you taken co-enyeme 10?  I read that its good for your blood flow and removing free radical and anti oxidants, has anyone else taken it?

Also the nurse said I could enjoy 1-2 glasses of red wine a week prior to egg transfer, what is your view on this?

take care everyone

Yvonne


----------



## jend (jenny)

vonnie   i havnt herd of them pills all though im takeing other stuff my self pre antanatal  zeita west stuff with dha in and as for the wine i am trying to stay off the stuff altogether each to there own though !!!!


hope everyone else is ok !  o and the accpnt ... the tablet are for freeing the mood , as ive been on a pure downer as you all no and they do work i might add !!!!!  or it in my nut ...lol  told her i didnt want the other ones also  ..lol


----------



## vonnie15

Jend,

ta for the advice, had a couple of glasses last night but I'm going to avoid it from now on just to be on the safe side

Yvonne


----------



## sanjo

Hi All

Vonnie - Sorry not sure about the tablets.  I did have a couple of glasses of wine before the EC but nothing in the 2ww.

Jen - Hope your starting to feel a bit better hunny

Dobbie - Im really sorry about your abandonded cycle. 

Love to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  
Vonnie, I took co-enzyme Q10 after egg collection to promote blood flow to the uterus to help implantation.
My cycle worked but it was my first cycle so I have nothing to compare it to - who knows if it made a difference but it's certainly worth a shot.

I stil take the supplement as it is supposed to help release the energy from food and help it get to the body's cells and like you said, it's an anti-oxidant.

As for drinking during tx, I didnt but I'm sure one or two glasses a week before e/c will do no harm and if it relaxes you, then even better!

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Dobbie- what a pain that you have to wait due to that big follie! Like Erin says though, maybe a bit of nookie wouldn't do any harm!
Yvonne- I think the odd drink before e.c. won't do any harm, but I try not to drink most of the time and do it just as a treat for a night out
Jend- hope you feel cheerier soon
Love to all GG's

Shazi x


----------



## LiziBee

Sorry to crash your thread ladies! 
I have a message for Monreith - I've tried to PM you but your inbox is full. Please let me know when there's some space in there for me to send it again.
Many thanks
Lizi.x


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies, sorry i've not been on lately but decided to have a wee break,  how are you all.  I'm hoping all the bfp are taking it easy and the bumps are growing.

I need some advice from the voices of experience.  waiting for a/f so I can start downregging on day 23 but I am a bit worried about making the deadline for the fair fortnight as they are on holiday for 2 weeks. so question is how long from day 23 injection to e/t.  I know it varies but what would the estimated longest time be. I have a rough guide from GRI but can't seem to work it out  .  A/F due by the end of the week but I still think I will miss out this month.  Sorry it's a very me post but any info would help.

Urs x


----------



## Erin

Hi Urs,

I had my Prostap inj on the 18th September, and started stim injections on the 12th October.  I then had EC on the 24th, and ET on the 26th.

Everyone responds differently to the stims, but this can give you a rough guide.

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Urs, I have texted you this anyway but here it is again just in case!
I down regged on the 28th December (day 2, started stims on 18th Jan (they always start you on a Thursday) and had egg collection on 1st Feb, embryo transfer on 3rd Feb - e/t was 37 days after my down reg injection.
Everyone is different though and you might not need to stim for as long, depends how you respond and what dosage you are on. 
It is worth calling the Royal to ask them what the cut off date is as I did that last year when I kept calling to start treatment but couldnt because of the Christmas holidays.

It is hard to believe they shut down completely during Christmas and other holidays - we live in the 21st century now and there is such a thing as holiday cover!!

Hope everyone else is well

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Urs,
I have tried to remember my actual dates for my treatment but I have a terrible memory so I can't help you there. However, when I first went to down/reg last year, they were pretty clear after one week that if I wasn't fully down regged by a certain date ( which was a Friday) then they would have to give up , as they would be shut for xmas. Of course, I wasn't ready and they said that they had enough time to see what happened over the weekend before giving up. I STILL wasn't ready after the weekend so they just gave me another prostap jag and got me back for a scan on the very first day they were open after Xmas. I think this was 27th/28th Dec. All this done was delay me by just over 2 weeks so you wont have to wait for a whole month extra, they just keep you in "shut down" mode. I hope this post isn't too confusing, but if there is anything you need me to clarify , just ask!
Lots of love to all other G.G.'s
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie to let you all know am thinking of you

urs i will look up my notes hun and see what the dates where for mine for you and will post tonight or tomorrow

take care all 
love shona xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi everyone

thank you for all the replies regarding dates.  I phoned Royal on Wednesday and she told me there were 5 spaces left before the cut off for the Fair Fortnight.  So was under pressure for A/F to arrive.  She told me if it came at the Weekend, there was literally no chance by Monday of there being any appts left.  Quote "You would be an extremely lucky girl if there was".  Anyway, as suspected, life isn't that easy and A/F has not arrived.  It will prob appear on Sat or Sun so will phone on Mon but I know not to get my hopes up - nothing ever goes that smoothly  . buy hey ho, dust myself down and wait another month.  

Thanks for all the advice, it is really much appreciated.  Thank god for this site and all you wonderful ladies.

Take care everyone.

Love Urs x

PS even tried the AF dance that everyone goes on about but as usual with my luck, I must have done it wrong cos it's been pouring outside ever since.  Must have got it mixed up with the 'rain dance' - I knew I should have shimmied harder!


----------



## Shreks wife

urs

i really hope there is an appointment left for you sweety you have waited long enough to start tx without this to so i will cross everything for you

hope everyone else is doing fab

love shona


----------



## UrsJ

Thanks for the support Shrek and Boo but  phoned this morning - no places left and was told to phone back in 4 weeks.  I asked if they could book me provisionally for next month but was told this didn't happen unless I was turned away 2 months in a row.  Totally gutted.  Here we go again!!

Urs x


----------



## Erin

So sorry Urs,

This happened to me three times, but on the third, they down regged me twice to get me into the system.

It wasn't too bad, it meant I didn't have to do the horrible snuffs!!!!

Take care, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Urs 

am so sorry you didnt get in this month sweety          for next month sweety

love shona

hope everyone else is doing fab


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs
Sorry to hear you didnt get in hon.
If you phone next month and dont get in then either, make sure they book you in for the next month.
Thinking of you
Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Urs,
I am really sorry you didn't get in!
I didn't even have a clue that they could do that to you!
I personally think they should have gone out of their way to accomodate you
after you spent sooo long on the waiting list!
Best of luck for next month!

I had my scan today and I haven't down/ regged yet which I knew as a.f. has gone awol and chest is verging on a size "C". Looks good but very sore! 
I have another scan in a week's time, so fingers crossed that a.f. turns up soon!

Love to all other G.G.'s. Hope you are all doing well

love
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

shazi

here is a wee af dance hun        hope your af comes soon sweety

shona

hope everyone else is doing good


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well. Urs I am glad to see you are finally able to start treatment sorry you were not able to get in this month.

I am sorry I have not posted for so long. We have just finished or second cycle of ICSI and I am afraid it was not good news for us once again. I tested last Friday after a stressful 2ww where I was having a lot of spotting and kept expecting AF to turn up and was initially amazed to get a positive result but GRI were very wary because of the bleeding which had just started to turn red that morning so I was happy but very nervous at the same time.

I did my very best to hold on to it by resting as much as possible and trying to stay positive but started to feel very ill and nauseas on Friday night and into Saturday and this only eased off on Saturday afternoon when cramps and heavy bleeding took over so I new by then it was over and just had to let it go. This was confirmed by a another urine test on Tuesday. The nurse I spoke to at GRI said it was just my body deciding what to do and all the hormones running round my body. 

I do realize that the pregnancy most lightly was not viable but a part of me wonders if I may have done something wrong during the 2ww or if I did not relax enough. Having said that I do think that if I tried again I would do everything exactly the same as I did a least get a BFP to start with but as we will now have to go private I am not sure if this will be possible or what the lightly hood would be of the same thing happening all over again. As you can see I have all sorts of things going round in my mind at the moment and I am not quite sure what direction we should be going in next. 

DH and I are just trying to put everything out of our minds for a while and have a rest from all the stress. We are thinking of booking a holiday and are going to look round some travel agents tomorrow. I am sorry for the me post but I think it is doing me good just to put my feelings into words.

Thanks for listening.
Love Ruth xx


----------



## monreith

Oh Ruth, you  and dh have had a rough time  It is good to speak about how you feel and is all part of the healing process... We are all here for you.

I have been thinking of you and what you must be going through. When I got your message to say you were hopeful I really did hope that this would be the one for you and I know it was so upsetting to let it go.   To take the positive from it,    your body did allow implantation so at least you know the protocol works for you and perhaps this time was just nature taking her natural course. I know you will have done everything you possibly could during the treatment and you musn't blame yourself as that will only add to your stress. I think booking a holiday is a wonderful idea as you and DH can go away and relax and then come back afresh  . 
Take a few weeks to get over your loss and your mind will be able to focus again on your next step. 

Take care
Love
Monreith x


----------



## SAMW

Thinking of organising a meet as the last one was good. Anyway was thinking of a day in June preferably a sat / sun. Any preferences? Also any suggestions where?
Hope you are all doing well

Sam xx


----------



## GAIL M

Hey Sam,

Sounds good, would love to meet more F.F's  , I'll just go with the flo, so any time/venue suits  

Gx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Ruth - I am so sorry about your last cycle. I hope that that fact you managed to get a bfp is a good sign and that if you decide to try again , then don't worry as I am sure you didn't do a thing wrong and it wont mean that it will happen twice. I hope you enjoy a nice holiday, you will need it.
A.f. has now arrived, thank you very much for the dance Shona, so I hope it is all systems go next week.
Meet sounds good. I work shifts so it will just be luck really whether or not I can go, but it would be nice to go!
I am on my work computer as home one has crashed and it's really awkward for me to do this, so I will wish you all love and hugs and will let you know how I got on either as soon as my computer is fixed, or the library re-opens!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Ruth - you know how gutted I am for you and your dh.  It is so cruel to come so close and then get your dream snatched away from you like that, I am so sorry  
You must not spend any time wondering if you have done something wrong as you didnt do anything wrong, you got further than you did before which is a good sign.  I really hope that you and your dh enjoy your time away together and that at some point in the future you will feel strong enough to try again.
Sam - a meet up is a great idea, I guess once you get names of who can make it we can then think of a suitable place to meet where people wont have to travel too far?
Shazi - good news about af  hon .  Let us know how you get on next week.

Hope everyone else is well,
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## SAMW

Hello

I had my scan today which went fantastic!! I have at least 18 follies 5 of which are 16mm, 3 at 15 mm, and some 14mm and 13mm, also the nurse said there could be more    Im waiting for a phone call to let me know how blood test goes and they are thinking of ec wed / thurs - ive been given booster away with me today just incase need to do it tonight!

Hope you are all ok
Sam xx


----------



## Erin

Ruth - So sorry to read your post - why is life so cruel?  You and your DH have a great holiday and see how you feel on your return.  

Monreith - Good to see you online - hope you and your DH are well,  

Sam -     for your tx.

Wee update on me - bloods came back from Nuchal with a 1-9 chance of Downs and a 1-37 chance of Pataus.  As the Pataus is fatal we're really worried, so have an amnio booked.  Saying lots of prayers.

Take care, E X


----------



## UrsJ

Ruth, sorry to hear your news hun.  A holiday away is a good way to recharge your batteries and sort out how you feel.  Sending you and dh lots of hugs.

Erin, I'm sending     for you, dh and bubba that everything goes well for you for your amnio.  My mum's lit so many candles at church for me (that I'm sure there will be a world wax shortage soon) so I'll ask her to  light one for you as well honey.  

Sam great news about the scan.  18 follies sounds great.  Best of luck with the e/c.

Hi to all the lovely glasgow ladies.  

love Urs x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi 

Thank's everyone for your kind messages. I am starting to feel a little better now. DH and I booked a holiday to Majorca at the weekend in a lovely spa hotel so I am really looking forward to that now as we haven't done anything like this for such a long time now.

Monreith it is nice to hear from you I hope you are keeping well.

Sam I am glad to see things are going well with you for this tx.

Erin I will be thinking of you and hoping that everything turns out well for you. This must be a very stressful time for you.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi 
Just a quickie to say hi to Sam, you have got lots of good sized follies there so I bet you were pleased!

Did you do your booster last night?  Good luck for this week, let us know how you get on.

Ruth - have a great time on holiday with your dh, a spa hotel sounds fab.

Hi to everyone else,
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

ruth am sorry to hear about your cycle hun  you go relax and enjoy your hols sweety

monreith hiya hun lovely to hear from you again   

erin am thinking of you sweety and sending you              for the amnio hun

sam things are looking good sweety i will need to find our wee list and update you on it i will do it later hun

boo how you doing hun?

how is everyone else doing urs, shazi dobbie jend and everyone else

love shona


----------



## SAMW

Hello

Thanks for all the good luck wishes girls - means a lot. I do my trigger jab tonight at 10.30pm - i feel sick thinking about it as im really nervous now. I was doing so well till today.
I have my normal jab to do at 8.30pm aswell - i feel like a pin cushion as i had blood test done today and nurse didnt hit the right spot 1st time so tried again  

Erin sending you lots of          for your amnio hun and  for you hun

Ruth a spa hotel sounds fab and just what the dr's ordered hun. Im sure you'll have a fab time.

Hello to Shona, Boo, UrsJ, Shazi, Monreith, Gail, Shona, Jend Dobbie and anyone else ive missed.

Sam xx


----------



## merrilees

hi girls

Haven't posted for a while but always keeping up to date with all the posts.  Well the update with me is that i am waiting on copies of all my bloods from the gri which will take 40 days, when i have them going to have a go at a natural ivf at the cardonald college.
They say you should really do about 4 cycles of them as you dont always have an egg every month, so it's a bit of a minefield, feel a bit of a traitor as i have always dealt with dr yates at gri as nhs and private patient, but he doesn't feel i produce enough eggs to have another go and they dont do natural ivf so have to go to cardonald as I'm not ready to throw the towel in yet even if it has nearly bankrupted us. 

Good luck samw hope all goes well and fingers crossed for a + result.

Erin saying a little prayer for you and hope you get good results at the amnio.

Good luck to everyone whatever journey they are on.

Merrilees


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everyone,

Sam- what fantastic news about your follies, that's great! Wishing you loads of    and   for e.c.
Erin- I hope your amnio goes well for you. I know it's a worrying time for you, but if you turn your post round, you have a 36 out of  37, and an 8 out of 9 chance of everything being well, which sounds a lot more positive.   
Merrilees- Good for you for trying something new. Perhaps the fact that someone new is looking at you from a fresh perspective will make the world of difference. I truly hope so  
Ruth- I hope you have a great holiday, it sounds fab, I could do with a spa break myself!
Today I had another scan and I have finally down regged and I am ready to move on to the tablets to build up my lining. I start them tomorrow!!Finally, I feel that after months of waiting, I am getting nearer e.t. 
Hope all you Glasgow girls are well, you have all been very quiet recently!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi 

Hope everyone is well.

Shazi I am glad to see that things are looking well for you. You have had such a long wait to get to this stage but I am sure it Will be worth it in the end.

Merrilee's I really hope that you are able to get some good results with your new venture it all sounds very interesting. I have always been very interested in natural ivf and was not sure if it was possible at the Cardonald centre. Would you mind me asking how much this will cost you do you have to pay for each cycle separately and what would you pay in a cycle that produced no egg. I am sorry for being so nosy but I think this could be something that I would really like to have a go at myself.

Sam I will be thinking of you. Wishing you all the best for egg collection.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sam good luck for tomorrow sweety    

shazi sending you        hope the et isnt long for you now hun

merrilees good for you sweety you never give up am rooting for a bfp for you to sweety        

how is everyone else doing hope your all well 

love shona xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all just popped in 2 see how your all doing they be alot of you on the 2ww soon good luck me and dh have decided to put tx on hold prob to after aug as he suprised me with a holiday to the dominican  cant wait to get away  for 3 weeks    so  hope you all ok and you lot who got bfp bet your getting hugeeeeeee
  love to u  all jennifer  xx


----------



## Erin

Thanks so much guys for all your kind messages, they really mean a lot.

Urs, that's so sweet of you to ask your mum to light a wee candle for me - I've never been so religious in my life since starting tx!!

Shazi, you think exactly the same way as my DH, he's been working out the percentages the other way too.

Sam, sending loads of     your way for this cycle.

Thanks again guys, and good luck to all the GG's, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Sam - hope e/c went well today and you are resting up  
Jen - fab news about the holiday, have a wonderful time.
Shazi - how are the tablets going?  

Sorry it's a short post but we are off on holiday tomorrow (early am!) and I still need to pack and put another washing on  

Hi to everyone else and I will speak to you all soon  
Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## pollybundle

Just a quick note to say hi to everyone (first time posting on this page).  Also good luck to anyone on their 2ww or awaiting EC or ET.

I have just started my ICSI treatment and have done my first day of Synarel with no side affects (so far).

Hope to get to know you all a bit better soon

Gail xx


----------



## SAMW

Hello

Thanks for all the kind wishes from everyone. This is just going to be a quick post as sore after went not as planned as when tried to collect follies ovaries kept moving and was in theatre for a lot longer than planned. Anyway managed to get 17 eggs however had to leave a few follies behind as too difficult to get to them. As had OHSS will not be doing et on saturday. Im gutted but also pleased that they got a lot off eggs. Will phone tomorrow to find out how many fertilised and let you all know.

Good luck to everyone and will do personals later

Sam xx


----------



## Dobbie

wondering in to add my best wishes to Erin, you know my fingers and toes and every bit of me are crossed that the amnio is OK    

I am on a treatment break cos I over stimulated and then had a little follie on day 1 and so just drinking ALOT and not caring anymore, will see how things go but probably enjoy the summer and start again at the end of august - I still reckon I will end up back on the ICSI list as OH's count was 2-3 million at our last IUI and some have had ICSI with that count??

Hi to everyone, sending lots of love and dust
and mega positive vibes to Erin   

Dobbie
xx


----------



## SarahDec

Hello there everyone! I'm sorry I haven't been on here earlier, I'm been rather... distracted!   As I'm sure you've all realised by now, the twins have arrived, and are doing extremely well (yes, Sanjo, that was us in the Lennox!).  We're very lucky to have two beautiful little girls who are keeping us on our toes (and off the internet - bah!).  They arrived on Apil 10th, at GRI.  I'm sorry I haven't been on sooner, I've been dying to let you all know.  And now I'm here, I don't know what to say!  I think my brain's melted.    At my last night at GRI with the twins, the midwife who looked after me was Elizabeth (Betty) from ACU.  She looked after me on the day of my ER, so everything had run full cycle!  How wierd (but lovely) was that?

I've tried to catch up on you all, and I really hope I'm not clunking in here during a sensitive time for someone, but Shona's list seems to be missing at the beginning of the thread, so I'll blame her!  It shows how long it is since Ive been here when I didn't know Erin was upduffed!  And 15 weeks now too!  Well done, darling, congratulations.     And congrats too to Yvonne and her H on the arrival of their twins.  A large virtual G and T is on the way, Yvonne!

I'm afraid I'm off again now.  I'll try to keep in touch better now.  I wish everyone here lots of good luck with their treatment and babies.



Sarah x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everybody,
Just a quick hello to say my computer is needing thrown through the window!
It is not going AGAIN and I am borrowing one for 10 mins as I tried to use the library and it said this site was banned
due to it's sexual nature!!   I didn't think we were that saucy!!
Jend have a brilliant holiday - what a great surprise
Boo- hope you have a fabulous time too
Sam- I think we are on quite a few threads together at the moment. I really feel bad for you not getting to e.t. as the same happened to me, but what a great amount of eggs! I hope they all do well. Be warned, you may feel incredibly depressed in a day or two, I hope you don't but I did as I think it was such a big and sudden drop in hormones combined with disappointment that you are not going back for e.t. and everyone else is. So, if it happens you won't be going mad and you won't believe me but the time really does fly by! It will be your frozen transfer before you know it!
Will need to rush this now, so I will do more personals as soon as I can. Love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## SAMW

Hello

I called clinic today to see how many fertilised and out of 17 eggs 10 of them have fertilised. Im so pleased and they'll all be made into  snowflake snowflake. They have said will need to wait for at least 6 weeks before have FET. Today im still in agony and find it really sore to walk and do anything really.

Shazi thanks hun. I will be prepared, im not sure if it actually sunk in - i felt a bit down yesterday but not much as glad they had 17 eggs. Im hoping i dont feel depressed but will wait and see.

Sarah    on the birth of your twins hun. Hope they are both doing well and keeping you and dh on your toes   

Dobbie hiya hun, how are you doing? 

Erin hope your amnio went well hun      

Gail welcome to the thread hun, Glad its going well. 

Boo hope you enjoy your holiday. where are you going?

Jennifer when are you going on holiday? 3 weeks sounds great and thats so sweet of dh to surprise you.

Ruth hiya hun

Merrilees keeping my  for you hun.        

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie am off out tonight but wanted to welcome gail to the thread 

sarahdec am sorry hun i was off net for a few days and missed the change over for the thread am trying to keep track so i can move our wee list when we get a new home again.   on the twins sweety am glad everything went ok for you will catch up soon and add your new additions to the list to 

talk tomorrow properly and catch up with personals

love shona


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Sam- what a good result you have got! 10 wee frosties is brilliant.
I hope you keep well and that you stay feeling cheery!
SarahDec- congrats on your twins! I can imagine how rushed off your feet you feel.
Gail- Welcome to the Glasgow girls! I was very rushed last time and realised I hadn't said hello after I had given my shot on the computer back ( which I am still having to do)
Love to everyone else
Shazi xx


----------



## SAMW

[fly]GLASGOW MEET UP[/fly]
Im going to arrange a Glasgow meet up, the details so far are:

Date 23rd June
Venue to be confirmed

Could you all pm me and Shreks Wife with your names (and if you're bringing anyone along please - the more the merrier)

Sam xx


----------



## Tashia

Hello everyone - thought I would say a wee hello.  I am new to the site & live in Uddingston...

Just back from having our 1st IVF in Cape Town (where I hail from/DH is Scottish) - and we got a BFN result last Monday...  Trying our best to pull ourselves together, but still all over the place  

Sorry if I have posted in the wrong place - not to sure about all of 'ins & outs' of how this all works...

Anyway, thought I would say hello to you all in my local area!

Tashia x


----------



## merrilees

hi girls

Just a quick post hope everyone is doing ok at whatever stage they are at.

Just wanted to reply to ruth re natural ivf at cardonald, it costs roughly £1600 each cycle and i think that is regardless whether there is an egg or not.  They do however treat this as a "course" and recommend that you probably do 4 of these.  I dont know if i will do quite as many as this, really trying a new option ie no drugs or i think if there are it is only a couple of injections.  I am at a stage where on the last 3 ivf i have only had abt 6 follicles and each time had 2 eggs and only 1 each time has fertilised, so the options are that i do 1 normal ivf and have 2 eggs only 1 fertilise cost roughly at gri £3000, or do 2 natural and hope that i have an egg and that it fertilises (there is always that question even with normal ivf), 2 cycles for the price of 1 (hope that makes sense).  I dont know, i'm not even sure about it its all if's and but's, however still waiting on copies of bloods from gri and need these before we can go ahead, can get these at cardonald but they will probably cost £500 and we could do with that cash to go towards a cycle so hence the reason i am waiting on these from gri. 

Hope this has helped if you need any more info don't hesitate to ask.

Good luck to everyone.

Merrilees


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

Hope that you are all well

SarahDec - Hiya hunny Huge Congratulations [fly]Congratulations [/fly]

Tashia - Welcome & sorry for your BFN result - its hard  but we will help you thro.

Sam- Well done

Dobbie - Hiya hunny

Gail - Welcome to the thread hunny

Jen - Enjoy your holiday, bring us back some sun please  

Love to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## Erin

Hi girls,

Thanks so much for all the good wishes - you've no idea how good they make me feel.  In tomorrow at 1.30pm, so saying lots and lots of prayers.

My wee sis (who is 8 weeks pregnant by the way - wee surprise!) was at her midwife appointment and told her about our situ, she told her not to worry, one of her patients came back with a 1:4 result and has a healthy wee baby.

Sam, Sorry your tx was postponed, but well done on all those wee  

SarahDec, Congratulations on your delivery, lol,   

Merrilees, I've heard of natural IVF, it sounds great not having all those horrible drugs running through your system, sending you loopy!    Really hope this works for you  

Gail and Tashia, welcome to the thread   Gail, sending you some   for your tx and Tashia, sending you loads of  

Shazi, sending some   to your wee  

Dobbie, you're so right to have some time off after the last couple of months you've had, have a   for me!!!

Thanks again girls, take care, E X


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi hope everyone is well

Merrilee's thank you so much for replying to my question. It does all sound very interesting and is something I may well look at in more detail at some point in the near future. I really hope that you will succeed in having some good results with this type of ivf. I will be thinking of you.

Erin wishing you all the best for tommorrow. I hope things go well for you.

Sam so sorry to hear that you were not able to go ahead with e/t but great news about the 10 frosties. 

Sarah Dec congratulations on the birth of your twins I am glad that everything has gone well for you.

Tashia welcome to the thread and sorry to hear about your bfn. You really just have to give yourself time to get back on your feet and it is perfectly normal to feel the way you do but it will get easier with time.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Ruth xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Erin

Just a quick line to wish you soo much luck & more tomorrow - I really hope all goes well tomorrow - I will be thinking of you (promise)!

I am off line for the next couple of days - so will have to wait until Thursday to find out how you go...

Tashia xxx


----------



## UrsJ

aaaghh just lost my post so a quickie from me ladies.  tonight with Trevor McDonald if anyone is interested is about a new diet that improves male fertility.  It's on at 8pm.

Erin, good luck tomorrow hun, I'm sending you lots of          and my wee mammy has lit the candles.

Catch up with you all soon

Urs


----------



## merrilees

hi girls

Just a quick post just wanted to say good luck to erin today, fingers and toes are crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is having a good day.

Merrilees


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Erin- this is the first chance I have had to log on and wish you Good Luck. You will have had your test by now, so I hope you get a great result.
Tashia- welcome to the thread! I am sorry to hear of your BFN, hopefully you will find lots of support here.
I have been taking my tablets for the medicated f.e.t. and now I am starting to feel just a little bit rough. Nothing major, just seedy, so I hope I get on well at my scan on Monday, so I can move on to e.t. 
I know I'll probably feel rougher then, but I just feel awash with chemicals for the last month and want to get to the end bit as soon as possible!
Love to you all , whom I haven't mentioned individually!
Shazi x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while been at my Mum's who doesn't have internet access!!!

Just wanted to say I hope eveything goes okay with your scan today Erin and hope you get a great result.

Started d/r on the 27th of May and still no sign but was at acupuncture today so hopefully the treatment is going to help her along.  Still doing okay with the injections and managing to keep a lid on my emotions but I feel the same as I did before I started.

Sorry if I've missed anyone off will be back later for more personals.  Thought it was meant to be sunny but its grey here.  I guess another day with my feet up for me waiting on the wicth to arrive, can't believe she's late.  

Y xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

vonnie glad to have you back hun hope you enjoyed your break with your mum

tashia welcome to the glasgow girls hun sorry i missed you last time i posted

erin hope your ok hun

boo hope the hols are going good

shazi hiya hun

hope everyone else is doing ok the thread has quietened down quite a bit am waiting on the thread moving to update our wee list and move it over it is hard to keep track when it is on another thread

take care all
shona xx


----------



## Erin

Hi girls,

Thanks sooooo much for all your kind words, and thanks Urs to your wee mammy for her candles, Sister from Wishaw just called and eveything is fine!!!!   

Feel like Dh and I can actually start to enjoy our pregancy now as it's been one huge worry from the start.

Sending loads of     to my FF's, take care, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Erin 

that is fantastic news hun am so pleased for you, as always they just like to put the frighteners up us i think   
love shona xx


----------



## Tashia

Great news Erin - am so very pleased for you!  Now settle down and enjoy......  You have so much to look forward to;o))

Tashia xxx


----------



## Sharonc

Erin

That's excellent news.  Hope you enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now.

Take Care

Sharon x


----------



## UrsJ

Erin

so pleased for you honey -  One wee healthy bubba and I hope you and dh enjoy every minute of it.

luv  Urs


----------



## Dobbie

Erin, I am so pleased for you, you deserve to finally enjoy your pregnancy - can we start shopping now!!


----------



## SarahDec

That's brilliant news, Erin.  I'm so chuffed for you!  Take care of yourself and that precious little bundle.

Sarah x


----------



## Erin

Thanks girls  

Dobbie - when we off to the Fort then   

Take care, E X


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Thought I would let you all know that I saw Dr Marco Gaudoin today at Ross Hall re the Polyp and he is doing a hysteroscopy on the 22nd June for me.  Liked him and what he had to say.  Hopefully he gets rid of the Polyp and does a D&C and we are then ready to go for our next IVF!

Quizzed him re the GCRM and I was impressed...  May be worth sticking the hand in the pocket and spending some of our rainy day savings...  Does anyone have any stories to tell about GCRM or advice to give me regarding them?  Waiting list with the Royal is until Feb 2008 - so unable to wait that long....

Look forward to thoughts from you all!

Tashia xxx


----------



## Erin

Tashia,

Gilly on the Glasgow Pregnancy thread got her BFP at the GCRM.

I'm sure if you PM her, she'll fill you in on all the details.

Good luck, E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say many congratulations to you Erin . I was so relieved that everything was fine, even though I knew the odds were in your favour! Relax now and start loving every minute of it!

Finally, we have got the good weather!! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend
Got a scan to check womb lining on Monday, will keep you all posted!

love
Shazi x


----------



## SAMW

Hello

Erin thats fantastic news hun, congratulations and now you can start enjoying it.

Hope everyone is ok and making the most of this  while it lasts.

I've posted the details for the meet up here
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=97897.msg1387768#msg1387768

Sam xx


----------



## vonnie15

Erin, thats fab news.  Made my weekend.

Y


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
We got back today from our hols in Cornwall - it was so relaxing although we managed to do quite a lot and were really lucky with the weather, although for the first two days it was misty and grey but thankfully got better!  

Erin - I am so pleased to hear your good news, you can finally relax now and enjoy being pregnant!

Tashia - hi, glad you plucked up the courage to post!! Welcome to the thread  
Again, I am sorry to hear of your result, this thread is a great support and hopefully it will help you get through this.

Gail - hi, welcome to the thread, hope the synarel is going ok and you are not having too many side effects?

Sam - sorry to hear you didnt make it to e/t but that is excellent news on your frosties!!! Hope you are doing ok  

Sarah - many congratulations on the birth of your daughters!  I hope you are not too exhausted and are enjoying being a mum  

Shazi - good luck with your scan tomorrow       

Hope everyone else is doing ok, will post again at a decent time of the day when my brain is a bit more alert  

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## SAMW

Boo im glad you had a good holiday hun. 

Erin thats fantastic news hun, now u can begin to relax and enjoy your pg. 

Shazi hows the medicated fet going? I'll need to remember you're doing it so when i start mine may have loads of questions.

Vonnie hows the stabbing going hun? hope you're emotionally feeling ok aswell.

Tashia, Merrilees, Ruth, Sharon, Dobbie, Shona, Jend, Sarah, UrsJ,   and hope i've not missed anyone.

Sam xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

I am starting to get quite excited now, as I have got further than I have ever done before!
At my scan yesterday, my womb lining was thick and I am having 6    out of the freezer tomorrow and hopefully all going well , I will have e.t. on Thursday!
Sorry it's a bit of a "me" post but this is the first day I have got my computer back and working properly and I have got so much to catch up on. I will do a longer post tomorrow
love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Shazi
That is excellent news!!! How are your wee frosties doing, will e/t go ahead tomorrow as planned?
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

shazi hope everything went well today for et to go ahead tomorrow hun      
shona xxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi shazi

How are your    doing hun? Hope et goes well tomorrow and sending you lots of     

Sam xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Thanks Girls,
All 6 frosties survived the thaw!!  
Will find out how much they have grown when I go for e.t. tomorrow

love
Shazi x


----------



## Erin

Excellent news Shazi, well done to the wee frosties        , they may even be able to re-freeze some.

Sending loads of     your way for ET

E X


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Girls

I just dropped in to say "hi"

Shazi - Good luck hunny, Ive got my fingers crossed for you

Love to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Shazi

Good luck with the t/f - hope all goes well for you...  Fingers & toes all crossed for you!

Tashia xxx


----------



## merrilees

hi girls

just a quick post, wanted to say good luck to shazi for tommorrow hope all goes well.  Fingers crossed for you. 


Merrilees


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Thank you all so much for your best wishes, I really appreciate them all.
e.t. was fine today, I have now got 2 embies on board.
They are both 4 cell which I thought seemed small but they said was normal for 48 hours old, but the good news is they were graded 9/10 and 10/10. 
When I asked about my other embies I was told they had been discarded as they had stopped growing. This upset me a little, as I asked the embryologist yesterday if I would be told beforehand if any weren't up to scratch and were being discarded and she said I would. I know they wouldn't throw away decent embryos but she never really clarified when they stopped growing and part of me worries if they never gave them a proper chance. Is that silly? It's not that I am greedy, I have plenty of fallback, it's just that I can't even kill a fly or a wasp never mind something as important as an embryo.
Anyway, it's done and I know I have the 2 strong ones safely tucked up and that I am very very lucky.
Final puzzling thought. They told me my test date is Mon 2nd July. That is 18 days away!!! I queried it, but I think they were getting fed up with me at that point and they assured me that was the right date!!
How are you all doing??
love
Shazi x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Shazi,

Glad to hear it well yesterday, hope your putting your feet up and chilling out.

Injections have been ok and mnot really had any side effects other than two bad headaches last week. I was at the hospital yesterday for my scan and I've now moved onto the stimm drugs.  The Docs seemed to be happy that I've d/r enough so I'm now on gonal-f 225 ui.  Got to go back on Tuesday at 9.30 to see how things are progressing, on the plus side my cyst has gone and both ovaries are clear.  So I guess its now time for the fun to begin.

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 
Hope you are all well and looking forward to the weekend.
Shazi - wonderful news about your embies, I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you       
You can always call the embryologist for further clarification on when they decided to discard your embryos if it will put your mind at rest.  I called the embryologist back to ask her a few things and she was understanding and very helpful, I think they are used to it!
2nd July does seem like ages away but I dont have a clue how they work out test dates when you're doing a FET!  Maybe one of the other girls on here will be able to help out.
Hope you are taking it easy....

Yvonne - good luck with the stimming and best of luck for Tuesday      

Urs - when will you be phoning the GRI to start tx?

Have a good weekend everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everyone,

Well, apart from the fact that I am bored out of my head already, everything with me is fine.
I have been taking it easy, hence why I am bored , and hoping the days will just start to go by a little quicker.
Boo Boo- thanks for the advice. I was thinking of calling the lab, but d.h. has said to maybe wait til I get my outcome as he can't bear any more tears or stress. If ( Hopefully not) I need a second go , then I will definately bring the subject up. How are you doing ? 
Yvonne- Brilliant news that you are now stimming and have a scan on Tuesday. I will keep everything crossed for you!
How is everyone else doing? I couldn't believe it when I happened to notice how far on some of youl are when I saw your tickers!
Apart from the last few days, the time seems to have flown by! There will be a lot of big bumps around now!
Love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## sanjo

Shazi

        
Good luck hunny!!

Love sanjoxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies, 

Shazicow, good luck honey with the tww.  I have my fingers crossed it's a positive outcome.  It sounds as if you have two strong embies on board.  

Just back from a hen weekend in Blackpool and feeling a bit sore and tired.  We done some pole dancing lessons and went to a recording studio to record a send up of the James song "sit down", which was a laugh and a half.  Cats choir or what.

Boo thanks for asking.  The old witch turned up today so will phone tomorrow.  Please god I get in this month.  I tried to forget about it for the last week but today the old nerves are kicking in.  How are you and bubba?  Hope you all had a great holiday.  I've only 2 weeks left of school and that's me for 6 weeks - can't wait.

Hi to everyone.

Love urs x


----------



## Erin

Shazi - 18 days!!     My first FET test was 15dpt and the second was 14dpt, but I suppose your wee embies will have been frozen straight away because of your OHSS so your 2ww is maybe counting from EC?   Still seems long though!!

Sending loads of   your way for the 2ww.

Urs - Hope you get in ok today.  If you're finishing up in 2 weeks, it would be an ideal time for tx.  Keeping fingers crossed for you.

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,

Well, the days are starting to pass a little quicker for me now. I think the first day was the longest for me.
I don't feel any different yet, but it's a bit early I suppose. If I were to count from e.c. Erin, then it would be 20 days wait, as the embies were 49 hours old when they got replaced. On the bright side, if I can wait until 2nd July, then there should be no doubt about my result, rather than testing early then wondering if it will change.
Yvonne- Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.
Urs- Your weekend in Blackpool sounds like it was great fun. Glad your a.f. has arrived, I really really hope that you make it in this month. Out of everyone, you have had the longest wait and it's only right it's your turn now. Fingers crossed!!
love
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

shazi sending you loads of  and     for your 2ww hun really hope it works for you sweety

urs good luck hun hope you get in this month    

yvonne good luck with scan sweety    

hope i havent missed anyone doing anything just now will update that list this week and move over here it isnt easy to remember without it  

take care love to all
shona xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Thanks for the good wishes.  well I GOT IN..........YAHOO       - you would not believe how relieved I am but also now my bottles crashed.  who says life is simple.  Prostap on 9th July.  I've been waiting to be told that date for 30 months.  Oh my god.  I can now change my ticker .... thought that would never happen.

Urs x


----------



## sanjo

Urs

     Great to see you've got in at LAST - what a wait you've had hunny!  Take care & wishing you lots of luck!!

Sanjoxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hurrah-      . Fantastic news Urs!
At last! Really glad you made it

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs - you know how delighted I am for you, it's been a long time coming!!!!  I am wishing you the VERY best of luck      

Shazi - hope you're hanging in there honey (ps I am doing fine, thanks for asking).

Yvonne - good luck today      

Hope everyone else is doing well,
Love Boo x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi,

Great news Urs, now its time for the fun and games to start !!

Hope you are all well today, not a nice day is it.  Well I was at the hospital today and I'm now in a bit of a panic after it.

Was getting an update on how well things are progressing and I'm in a panic as a result of it all.  I've got 7 follicies growing (3 on right and 4 on left) ranging from 1mm to 7mm.  Was due to go back on Friday for a follow up but they have now moved this to Monday to give me more time to grow bigger and some more, also got an oestrogen blood test which came back on the low side.

I'm now worring that I'm not responding as well as they would of liked (although they said not to worry) and that I'm not going to get a good collection of eggs.  I really need to some advice here about what to expect at this stage, am I worrying over nothing.

Sorry for the me post but FF is the only thing that can reassure me at this mo.

Love

Yvonne  xxx


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls this is for Yvonne but hi to the rest of you and hope you're doing well and looking forward to seeing some of you on Saturday.

Yvonne try not to worry On my 2nd IVF I only got 5 follies 4 of which fert 2 put back and 2 frozen which I used on FET after the m/c and I got pregnant from both cycles with the 4 eggs so it's all about quality and not quantity.  take it easy and don't stress about it. The FET resulted in my darling boy so it can work with less eggs.

Love Michelle xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Yvonne,
I think the hospital are right to say not to worry. I have been chatting on the May/ June sunbeams board and if you look at some of the posts there for the "stimming and beyond" part, you will see that loads of girls were in a total flap about how many follicles their scan showed. It was amazing the difference a few days made, and absolutely everyone with your amount of follies went on to have e.c. and now some of them have even got  . I hope this reassures you. I honestly spoke to people with a lot less follies than you and everything worked out ok in the end.
I had a down day yesterday but feeling a little better today. I feel my tummy is "empty". I know it's too early for symptoms, but did anyone else feel like this then get a   ?

love
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

Birth announcements
Janp 31st oct 2006 
lindsayann 1st march 2007 
Yvonne 4th April  
Mishkamouse 10th April 
SarahDec 10th April  
sharonC  

Pregnancies
Karen  
Newkid  
Kirst  sorry i missed that one hun
Lady sanjo  ONE LIVELY BABY baby due 23rd aug
Countess shona  natural one baby EDD 28th September
Vicountess Gilly  first scan 20th feb
Queen booboo  one baby EDD October
Empress Erin  one baby
Shazi  
Lisa  natural 
Annrob  

In tx at the moment

Noble baroness sam ET 10th Sept  
Marquess urs  
vonnie15 stimming

Starting tx or waiting tx

Polly (gail)
Tashia
Dame Dobbie
Madam Linzi
Ruth Due to start icsi
Patch due to start january?
Duchess Jennifer Starts August
Marchioness gail FET in may? 
Viceriene suzipooh Awaiting first appointment
Baroness Fifi taking time out at present
Camly looking to go private
kirstyt
Aliso1
spooked out
choochoo
glasgow girl
Ellie
Katrina
Kim 
Lamkins

sorry it has taken so long but got round to updating list please say if i have missed anything as doing it from memory

lots of love shona xxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 
I got an appointment card through today have to go to clinic on 4th July!!! I think it may be for a fet chat as not sure what it involves and what meds  i'll be on.

Shona you're a star sweetie,   

Shazi how are you getting on with your 2ww?

UrsJ thats good news sweetie now the madness begins  

Yvonne how are you getting on with stimms?

Treaco, Sanjo, Boo Boo, Erin, Merrilees, Tashia   and hope ive not missed anyone out if i have im sorry and 

Love Sam xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone - so many people that I cannot keep up with you all (being a newbie and all that!)!

UrsJ - good luck, so pleased that you have finally got in for this month!

Everyone else - lots of happy wishes for tx, 2ww & everything else going on    

I am going into Ross Hall tomorrow for my hysteroscopy to remove my polyp(s?) and to have a d&c - hopefully then we can move forward to another round of tx...  A bit nervous - but you are all so brave - that I feel inspired!  Thinking of trying GCRM for our next tx - but that may break the bank...  The Royal is showing me on the waiting list until March next yr now - which means a wait totalling 30 months...  I am losing my patience (dont know how you lasted UrsJ!!).

Looking forward to meeting everyone on Saturday - it will be good to put names to faces (but even then I think I will struggle!!) - until then, bye for now.....

Tashia xxxx


----------



## Erin

Hi GGs,

Urs - Hallelujah!!!!  Better warn the chapel to get extra fire extinguishers, your mammy will be lighting loads of candles now, lol  .  Woohoo!!!     

Tashia - Good luck at Ross Hall.  The GCRM sound good - very tailored to the patients needs.

Sam - My FET was totally unmedicated at the GRI - bliss!!!

Shazi - I had no symptoms in first week at all.  I had major cramps 9dpt and thought it was over.  Keep thinking positive,    .

Yvonne - As someone has already said - it's quality not quantity that counts, stay positive,    .

Shona -   Don't know how you keep up missus!!

Take care girls, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

tashia i have added you to the list hun will update you as you go through your tx.  The waiting lists are ridiculous at the gri hope you get up the list sooner than that hun

urs youll be getting excited now hun you have waited long enough hun 

sam not long till you go for fet now hun 

shazi sending you  and    on  hun

yvonne how you feeling with stimming hun

hope everyone is doing fab thinking of you all

love shona xxx

oh ps cant wait to saturday   getting excited now


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Guys,

Feeling a lot more positive now about things, think I was just taken a back when then said Monday rather than Friday then the eostrogen thing - managed to convince myself I was menopausal and I should give it up now!!  But now is just take it as it comes.

Shazi, thanks for the tips I've been eating loads of protein, drinking a pint of milk, plus the pineapple juice and water so we'll see how it goes now.  Taking it easy by just lying down and watching TV etc but just doesn't feel like anything is happening but I guess everyone is different.

Michelle, thanks for your advice, my head knows that but I always get a nagging BUT in my head with this.  I've decided just to relax and take it as it comes as its really in the lap of the gods.


Yvonne x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi  

Just wanted to pop on and wish Tashia all the best for tomorrow      

Vonnie, I'm sure the extra few days will make a difference when it comes to your follie size.  Wishing you all the best for Monday      

Shazi - like Erin, I didnt feel any different till about 8/9/10dpo/ec when I had backache and stomach cramps.  It is still very early for any symptoms so hang on in there  

Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi Girls

Tashia - Good luck for tomorrow

Vonnie - Good luck for Monday

Love &     to all of you wonderful girls

Sanjoxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Tashia- I hope your operation went well today. Thinking of you  
Sam- Good luck for July 4th. I bet you can't wait to get started again! Also, I am really sorry, I just realised that I forgot to say I was working tomorrow and can't do the meeting. I will just have to keep on imagining you all in my head  
Vonnie- I am glad you feel a little less worried now. Good luck for Monday  
BooBoo and Erin- thanks a lot for the reassurance for having lack of symptoms. I know really, that it is still very early. I have relaxed a little bit now. I expect I will starting going crazy again by the middle of next week so apologies in advance.
Shona- Thanks for the positive vibes
Sanjo- thanks for trying to keep me sane the last few days!
love
to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

shazi sending you some more  and      

vonnie sending you    

tashia hope everything went ok for you today hun   

hope all the other gg's are doing good thinking of you all
love shona xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Everyone,

Was at the hospital fro my 2nd scan and it went well.  Lining is 12 mm and when I asked them about the bleeding they didn't have a clue, thought it might be me just regulating my lining but couldn't see anything worrying in the scan.

I've got 12 good size follicies ranging from 14mm to 20mm plus a couple more on the smaller size so I'm on for e/c on Wednesday at 9am.  Yipee.  So happy my response went up, must of been all the protein and milk I've had.  E/t will be on Friday, two days afterwards, is two days the normall protocol??

Hope everyone else is well and speak soon

Yvonne


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Yvonne- Well done! It's amazing the difference a few days can make isn't it?
Keep up with the milk and protein right up until e.c. as they are so good for you .
Two days is absolutely normal for e.t. 
 for Wednesday!

love
Shazi x ( hanging on to her sanity by a thread )


----------



## maria78

Hi there!

I'm new to this forum, and have just realised how many people must be going through the same thing as I am. Have any of you had any experience with GCRM?

Good luck!

Maria


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

yvonne thats fab hun good luck for wednesday hoping for plenty of wee follies for you hun    

shazi  hope your staying sane hun   not long now

maria welcome to the glasgow girls hun, i wasnt at the gcrm but there was some girls went hopefully they will be on soon to answer your questions hun

hope everyone else is doing fab
shona xxx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Yvonne - Great news, two days is fine, thats what mine was to.  Good luck for Wednesday    (incase im not on again)

Shazi - Hope your not going round the bend hunny, Im thinking of you!  

Maria - welcome to the GGs.  A few girls have experiance of the GCRM hopefully they will be on soon to help you with any questions you may have.

Love to Everyone

Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone  

Yvonne, that's great news!  2 days is the norm between e/c and e/t, best of luck for tomorrow, we will be thinking of you!

Shazi - hope you are doing ok and not going too  

Maria - welcome to the thread!  Gilly2 went to the GCRM so I'm sure she would be happy to answer any questions you might have.

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie tonight

yvonne good luck tomorrow hun     

shazi sending you some more  and   sweety when is it you test again?

hope everyone else is doing good
talk soon
shona xx


----------



## susanne1

hi all sorry i havent been on for a good bit, well got attacted at work and lost my baby, then me and hubby have split up, sorry if i uset any of you grear girls, i was so happy to see your all doing well, take care too you all and all the luck in the world for the girls that are starting.


all my love and best wishes 
susanne xxxxxxxx


----------



## Erin

Oh, Suzanne!!  I honestly don't know what to say, my heart goes out to you, please take care of yourself.  

Shazi -    not long now!!

Maria - Good luck with the GCRM, they sound really good.

Yvonne - Hope you got lots of eggs today - good luck on Friday.

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

EC went well and they managed to get 5 eggs.  Would of liked some more but it only takes one to make it    .

Got home about 1ish but I was too tired tpo even think about going on the internet.  Feeling fine and not too sore which is a bonus, DH is waiting on me hand and foot so I donlt have to do anything.  Both of us are waiting to see what happens tomorrow so fingers crossed they eggs and sperm are having a party in the peitre dish.

Going to get a bite to eat as I'm feeling a bit wozzy now but I'll be back....


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,
Susanne- My God! What a terrible thing to happen. Sending you big  
Maria- Welcome to the Glasgow girls. I hope your treatment goes great at the new clinic  
Yvonne- Well done you! 5 eggs is more than ample and I hope they have all been very busy in the petri dish.    for tomorrow
Shona- Can you believe my test date is still ages away. It's on Monday 2nd July. I am not going to test early (I hope) because I have a quiet day on test day and won't have to face anyone if it's a   and won't be around everyone and their granny to spill the beans if it's a  . (Fingers crossed). Apart from you guys of course, you will be the first to know. Also, I have seen so many people now test early and end up confused and worried.
Thanks for all the positive vibes so far girls, I so appreciate them
love
Shazi x


----------



## Dobbie

just sending love and hugs to Susanne, you must be heart broken,


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

susanne i am so sorry sweety all i can do is send you the biggest ever  you take care hun you have been through a lot. 
love shona


shazi sending you even more    and                   the 2ww is the longest time hun you are doing fab so far 

yvonne good luck for today hun hope all your wee eggies end up embies hun       you rest up for ET sweety

take care girls
love shona xxx


----------



## Erin

Yvonne - sending some    to your wee eggs.

Shazi - Well done, hang in there!!

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Suzanne honey, I am so sorry to hear about what you have been going through.  Sending you a big hug and lots of love   xx
Yvonne - great news about your eggs, sending you lots of positive vibes for good fertilisation  
Shazi - how are you doing hon? You are almost there, please let it be a bfp for you hon       

Love to everyone else,
Boo x


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Oh Susanne Im really really sorry to read your sad news today, I know I cant say much to make you feel better but Im thinking of you hunny.  You have been through so much.       

Shazi - Keep positive hunny        ,  nearly there!xx

Yvonne - Hope all is well and good luck for tomorrow     

Love to all GGs

Sanjoxx


----------



## vonnie15

Just wanted to let u know that out of the 5 eggs 4 fertilised, so both DH and I are over the moon to make e/t.  Haven't got a time yet for it but i think it will be tomorrow.

Off to be sick now I think but I'll be back later on

Yvonne xx


----------



## sanjo

Yvonne 

Thats great.  Good luck for ET.     

Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Yvonne thats fab news hun hope that means you got et today and now on 2ww

lots of love shona


----------



## shazicowfan

Yvonne,
That is fabulous news that your eggs done so well!
Sending you loads of    and   wishes for e.t.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Erin

Yvonne -      'Mon the embies!!!!

Shazi -      It's looking good!!!  

Take care GG's, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

yvonne hope your resting up hun and sending you loads of    

shazi good luck for tomorrow hun     

love shona xx


----------



## Erin

Shazi -       for today!!!  

Yvonne -       for your wee embies!!

E X


----------



## shazicowfan

This must be a very lucky thread!
Another   for the Glasgow girls!!!  
I can't believe it! I had no symptoms whatsoever, yet I tested last night and the line came up before I even had the chance to walk through to d.h in the lounge. I was absolutely gobsmacked but obviously on  top of the world. I waited until the hospital confirmed it , which they just did, telling me it was a big dark line very quickly!! 
Thank you so so much girls for all your positive vibes
Yvonne- hope all this luck rubs off on you now     

love
Shazi x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Shazi

Well done to you!      

So very pleased for you - I do hope this good luck stretches to all of us soon   

Now just chill out and take it easy - and enjoy! 

Tashia xxx


----------



## UrsJ

shazicow, congratulations honey. I'm over the moon.  this does seem to be a successful thread.  

Yvonne, good luck honey, sending ou lots of positive vibes.

suzanne, I'm sorry to hear your news, I don't know what to say but to send you big hugs.

All the BFP's, I hope your all resting up and being spoiled rotten.  

I haven't been on much recently, what with end of term and school trips.  It's been good as it's kept my mind of next monday. but now that i'm on holiday, my wee brain is going into overdrive.  I know it's only the start of things but nerves are seriously kicking in.

To all the lovely girls, good luck with whatever stage your at.

Love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Shazi - CONGRATULATIONS!!!
I have been checking the thread all morning to see if you had posted with any news!!!  I had an inkling when your af didnt show - I'm so so so pleased for you and your husband!!!
Well done honey

Love Boo x


----------



## pollybundle

Congratulations to all with god news and good luck for all those waiting good news and treatment. 

I had a review scan today about a date for EC.  It turns out that I am a low egg producer and have only 5 good follies in which they "might" find an egg.  I feel very disheartened as at my first scan I had about 10 follies but they did not grow any further with the extra jags I had to take.  I know have all these silly thoughts running round in my head thinking that because i am "below average" in the egg producing area that I am just going to have no,luck anywhere else.  Then the sensible side of me kicks in and reminds me that it only takes one egg to do the business and also if there was something seriously wrong they would have told me by now.

Anyway my EC is thursday 5th july.  and hopefully all going well ET is Saturday 7th.  I did read that the 7/7/07 is meant to be the luckiest day of the year so i have everything crossed and not just my fingers lol.

Sorry for the moan as people have been through worse than me and have not acted so silly. 

Speak to you all soon

Gail


----------



## merrilees

Well done shaz fab news. Hope the good luck rubs off.

Havent been on for a while but have been keeping up to date.  Good luck to everyone whatever stage of the journey you are at.

Well done again shaz.

Merrilees


----------



## merrilees

Just wanted to say to polly, i'm also a very very poor responder i've had 1 canx tx re only 2 follies, and then the next 2 tx i had 6 follies and got 2 eggs only 1 fertilised, and the next one 4 follies and again 2 eggs with 1 fertilising. I really do know how you feel but you really never know I go to theatre each time thinking they are going to tell me theres no eggs and each time i've had 2 so chin up and keep everything crossed.

Merrilees.


----------



## Erin

Shazi!!!!  Totally over the moon for you and your DH!!       I too thought it was looking really good with no AF turning up!  Well done!!!!    

Yvonne, Urs and Polly - Hope this is the start of a run of good luck for the GGs!!

Congrats again Shazi, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

shazi     am so pleased for you and your dh hun

Urs not long till monday now sweety sending you loads of         and      

Gail sending you       for thursday hun and the ET date sounds real lucky to me so  have boosted your bubbles to match all the 7's hope no one changes them for you hun and hope it gives you the luck to

sam good luck tomorrow hun hope that is you going ahead with fet     

here is the updates for everyone 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.msg1406635#msg1406635

talk soon love shona xxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Shazi - CONGRATULATIONS hunny, Im so happy for you!                 
Ive Pmd you.xxxxxxx

Gail - Hiya & welcome.  Good luck for Thursday!   

Urs -     

Love to everyone & Good luck

Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Sam - just wanted to wish you good luck for your appointment today, hope it goes well and they let you know when you can get started with your FET      

Urs - FINALLY!!! Good luck for Monday hon      
Nice to have you back on the thread too, you have been missed  

Gail - welcome to the thread  
Good luck for e/c tomorrow and e/t on Saturday, all the 7s have got to be a sign surely?!!!
Best of luck honey      

Love and hugs, Boo x


----------



## maria78

CONGRATULATIONS Shazi!!!!!! You must be over the moon!!!!!! It is sooooooooo encouraging to hear positive news!!!

Good luck to everyone else!

Maria


----------



## annrob

Hello Glasgow Girls

This is my first time posting on fertilityfriends and I would love to join your thread. I have been reading various threads for some time, but been too nervous to post.

I just wanted to say how I have gained so much comfort from reading your thread. It is so nice to hear about your emotions and your successes. Congratulations to all of those BFPs!! 

I am currently on the dreaded 2ww after FET at the Royal on Saturday 30th June. My test date is 16th July , however AF is due on the 9th so will only need to wait a few days to find out as I am not on any drugs. I have no symptoms and will probably start POAS at the weekend because I am an addict! Has anyone ever used POAS from ebay?

I may look to start acupuncture for my next cycle if this does not work out. Is anyone having or has had acupuncture to help with ICSI or IVF? I thought I would call Napiers, but if anyone has any experiences then I would love to hear them.

Good luck to everyone on treatment or waiting treatment! Thanks to everyone for making this such a inspiring thread to read.


----------



## Erin

Hi Annrob,

Welcome to the thread - I too lurked for months before posting!!

I went to The Natural Health Service on High Street (5 mins for the Royal) and saw Rhona Fraser for acupuncture.  I started it before my second ICSI cycle, and I am sure that was the reason I got my frosties.

She told me to keep my back and tum warm (but not too hot) on the 2ww, so I wore a rather fetching fleece blanket as a sarong!!  

Hopefully this cycle will be positive and you won't need the acu.  

Good luck, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

Annrob welcome to the thread hun and best of luck for test day         we have a wee list of where everyone is in tx so i have added you to it hun hope that is ok if not let me know and i can remove name hun

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.msg1406635#msg1406635

hope everyone else is doing fab

love shona xxx


----------



## pollybundle

Hi all

Thnks for sending me all your positivre thoughts.

Currently stuffing my face with peanut m&ms since have to face from midnight.  Will let you know how i get one tomorrow.

Shona - Thankyou for all my bubbles xxxxx

Hope everyone is well, speak to you all soon

Gail


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been around but I've just been taking it really easy with everything.  Shazi that is fab nuew, congrats to you and your DH, have you come down from cloud nine yet??

For 2 embies on board and hoepfully they are snuggling in nicely but this wait is hell, I am so paraniod about things.  I've been analysing every twing and pain.  I've been having a bit of discomfort pain since tuesday not to much pain in the (.) (.) but I do get a twing every now and then.  

Feel as if I'm going to go mad, got my sil christening on Sunday hope everything stays positive for that

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all

Annrob - welcome to the thread hon, it is lovely to know that it has been helpful 
Wishing you all the best for your test date      

Gail - hope it goes well today honey.

Yvonne - hope you are managing ok and not going too  

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
AnnRob- welcome to the site and best of luck with your  .   
Yvonne- How are you doing? It's amazing how slowly time passes over a blinking fortnight, I am sure it's more like a year!
Gail- I hope everything went well for you today at e.c. Sending you loads of      for a good result
Urs- Hurrah! Monday is only a few days away now, I bet you thought you would never see the day. Good luck with your jab
I am still saying thanks every day that I wake up and everything is still as it should be (Hopefully). I have a scan for 23rd July and I can't wait just to make sure that everything is going to be ok.

love
Shazi x


----------



## vonnie15

Totally losing the plot here, this 2 ww is a nightmare.  At a friends today and even asking her is my boobs look big!!

Yvonne


----------



## pollybundle

I had my EC today and it went really well.  They got 7 eggs  , that must def be my lucky number as ET date is 7/7/7 and they got 7 eggs and I was born in 1977.   

They said that Michael produced a really good sample as well so he was chuffed with that.  They were injecting the eggs at 2pm today so we have everything crossed now that some (if not all)are mature enough and fertilise.  Even if some don't we still have a good number to go with for ET.

I am still sore, and i have a big bruise on my hand were my venflon was.  Michael is running around for me and pampering me so I really can't complain about that.   

Sorry this seems to be all about me but I got a better result today than I was expecting.  I will keep you all posted as to what happens on saturday (my lucky day - hopefully).

Hope everyone is well and looking after themselves.  Speak to you all soon.

Love Gail


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope your all getin well fat xxx
waitin till end sept for 3rd go going to the dominican endd aug rember dh suprised me  ahhhhhhhhh waht a babe he his i love him so muchhhhhhhhhh


----------



## lou-e

Hi Glasgow girls,
        Another neewbie here if you'll have me! 
I normally just read around these sites for some information and don't usually post, but due to start FET#2 at GRI beg of Aug, and feeling that i could do with some support this time. Am still strugglingwith all the emotions of my recent m/c and feeling really anxious about whether could cope with another BFN but you lot seem a really strong and extremely lucky group so thought would maybe help if was able to 'talk to others on this journey. Lxx


----------



## annrob

Hello Girls

Thanks to everyone for welcoming me to your thread.

Hello Gail, well done on your EC, wishing you all the best.
Hello Yvonne, thinking of you on your 2WW. It sure does drag, and nothing can take your mind of it. I haven't had any symptoms at all. 

Hello Lou-e welcome to the thread. I am also a new to  posting, but not so new to ICSI.  I am sorry to hear about your recent miscarriage. I think you have come to the right place for support. 

Thanks Erin for the information, and will definitely try the acupuncture if there is a next time. I have adopted the fleece sarong! 

Good luck to everyone and hope the mums to be are keeping well.

Love Ann x


----------



## Boo Boo

Jen - nice to have you back on the thread, hope you're doing ok  

Gail - great news about your eggs, sending you lots of   for good fertilization.  Hope tomorrow goes well!

Hi Lou-e - welcome to the thread, hope you find it a good support.  I am really sorry to hear about your m/c, hopefully you will be feeling a little stronger by the time your FET comes around.  We are here if you need us....

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Gail- Well done on getting 7 eggs, I think this must definitely be your lucky number . Sending positive vibes for     them to all fertilise.
Lou-e- Welcome to the thread. I am sorry you have had a hard time recently. i hope you find lots of support on here

How is everyone else doing? I feel like my scan is so far away and this is much scarier than the 2ww as I have so much to lose now. Hurry up next year!!

love
Shazi x


----------



## pollybundle

Hi

Just another quick update - from the 7 eggs they collected, 4 were mature enough to inject and today only 2 had fertilised.  So they are waiting for us to go "collect" them tomorrow from the big fridge they are in.

Will let you know what grade they are tomorrow, i hope they are sticky ones.

Love Gail xxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

lou welcome to the thread hun am so sorry about you m/c  will send you some      for your FET

Gail       for tomorrow hun will be praying for  on your 2ww     

shazi waiting on scan is a worrying time hun but am sure everything will be ok         

JEND nice to hear from you sweety you enjoy your hols when you go and you will be fresh for starting tx again hun     

Vonnie sending you loads of  and     

hope everyone else is doing ok and i havent missed anything that is happening just now

lots of love shona xxx


----------



## pollybundle

Hiya

Hope everyone is well.  Thanks to all who are sending positive thoughts and good luck my way.

ET was today and I know have 2 grade 2 embies on board, and hopefully the decide to stay for the long haul. lol

Shazi- Good luck for your scan hoping all is well for you.

Lou - Welcome and all the best to you and good luck for your coming FET

Vonnie - Good Luck to you also. 

Jend - Enjoy your holiday and have a nice relaxing time.

Shona - Hope you are well and again thanks for the positivity 

To all those who i have missed (sorry) but good luck and all the best to you as well 

Love Gail xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

        
for gail and vonnie on there 

love to all the gg's
shona xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi there,
    Thanks for all ur warm welcomes and support, forgot to mention am going holidays on thurs, so will probably post a few times and then go missing for a few weeks!! Can't wait, really needing some chill out time before we go on this 4th and last??(maybe) attempt. Will be back with a vengance after that as due AF a few days after we come back and should be starting fet...unless i over analyze it on holiday and decide to wait.
Good luck to Gail and vonnie on their 2ww- will be thinking of u, and best wishes to all the rest, haven't got to grips with where ur all at yet
Thanks again for the kind words, its been a help already Lxx


----------



## lou-e

Sorry forgot to ask, am considering changing clinics after my fet if that doesn't work,(have issues with GRI) where have u all being cycling at??and any information good or bad about other clinics would be  really helpful..... see, already moving the goalposts..this was meant to be my last cycle!


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

Sorry I have not been on for ages, I had decided to give it a bit of a rest and prepare for my wedding next year 4th July 2008, and I moved house and have been having a hell of a time trying to get BT to install a line to get broadband.  Anyhoo, I was supposed to start my treatment at the begining of May and when I went for the scan I, they seen something there and said that it may be an early pregnancy, they did a test and that was negative, however they send me for a procedure where a camera was inserted into the womb to see if there is anything there.  This was on the 1st June this year.  and we had decided that we were not going to have another cycle until after the wedding.  But on Tuesday last week, i was feeling kinda funny had some twindges in my side and thought that I may be ovulating and went to do an ovulation test and picked up a pregnancy test instead, Its the strip tests that I had and guess what.  IT was postive       , it happened naturally.  We couldnt believe it and did about 6 tests and went out and bought more, and they were all positive.  I went into the the ACS on Wednesday and asked to see a nurse and showed her the tests, she did another and it was positive and she had a look using the scan and there it was.  It feels surreal at the moment.  The only thing that I can put it down to was the fact that we had been using lubricant and had discovered that most lubricants act as a barrier to sperm and we decided to try preseed, this was only round March time.  Preseed is supposed to create a better environment even that not using anything.  I would recommend anyone to try it.  I am about 5 weeks now and keep thinking that someone is going to pinch me and I will wake up.  I just had to come on and tell you about preseed....

Speak to you soon 

Lisa


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi Lisa

WOW - another natural bfp on our wee thread!!! How amazing - BIG congratulations to your and your dh!!!     

It is also nice to know that Preseed can work as we tried it for a few years but it didnt make any difference.

Take care of yourself Mrs
Love Boo x


----------



## misslee1888

I cant believe it either, was especially as they were starting to talk about donor eggs if the last cycle with Cetrotide did not work.  After having 3 eggs in first cycle and 0 eggs in last cycle.


----------



## Shreks wife

Lisa

am so pleased for you hun

    

another natural this is just fantastic

love shona xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.msg1406635#msg1406635


----------



## misslee1888

Thanks

There is all sorts of funny things going on, I am getting carmps and am extrordinary tired.  I keep thinking that something is wrong, Shona is it ok to have cramps.  I must be nearly 6 weeks.

Lisa


----------



## Shreks wife

lisa

i have had cramps all way through hun and some are real sore so try not to panic your body is just making room for your wee miracle sweety

shona xx


----------



## annrob

Hello Girls

Congratulations Lisa on your BFP. I also had cramping when I was pregnant after my 1st ICSI, and at 8 weeks I did another pregnancy test just to make sure.

lou-e. I have looked at changing too but I remained undecided. I spoke to the new clinic - the GCRM. They have posted good results on their website. 46% . But it doesn't state how many cycles started. They have  not been open very long. The ICIS treatment works out a lot more as you have to pay for doctors consultation and ovarian scan.

Yvonne and Gail, hope you are coping ok in your 2ww. I have found it so so hard. I still have another week to go before test date. I have been very naughty though and have been POAS.  I started testing on Friday 6dp3dt, and I think I had an evaporation line. It was well after the time limit.I have done about 8 more and the very very very faint line is starting to look a little less faint and came up after 5 mins. I so hope its a positive result!!! I have been using the cheapy ones off ebay at a strength of 10 miu.  I am going to try tomorrow with a normal test that measures 20 miu. I don't recommend testing early to anyone as it just adds to the pain. I have spent three days staring at almost invisible lines. 

Well I am off to some more POAS staring    

I hope everyone is well

Love Ann


----------



## SAMW

Lisa 

          

you and dh must be over the moon. Im so happy for you and glad you came on to let us know. Hope it all goes well for you.

Love Sam xx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi everyone

Misslee congratulations honey - that is brill news.  you must be sooooooo happy and excited.  

Yvonne and Gail - good luck on the 2ww I have my fingers crossed for you.

Annrob sorry about the late welcome, I didn't catch your notice.  Welcome to the Glasgow Girls honey.  Everyone on here is so supportive - I think I would have cracked up a long time ago if it hadn't been for this place.

Had my Prostap yesterday - only one word - OUCHIE - didn't stress out when getting it but took a bit of a ****** walking to the car when I had a look and realised it had swollen to the size of a golf ball.  It looked like a massive zit - really white in the middle and scarlet red round about.   .  thank god thats gone now.

Hope everone is keeping well.  

Love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi  

Urs, glad it went ok yesterday, I was thinking about you.  Had to laugh when you said you took a ****** on the way to the car - are you sure it was just a prostap jag you had?!?!!
Hope you had a nice chilled weekend and at least that is you started now (finally!).  

Lisa - Shona is right, cramps are normal/common, I had them too.  Just try and get some rest and try not to worry too much, it is an anxious time between now and your first scan but you will be fine and the time will go in quicker than you think.

Annrob - those naughty pee sticks!!!  
If you have had no HCG shot and the line came up within the right time then surely the line is in fact a real line which shows you are pregnant?!  Let us know how you get on with the sticks today.....

Vonnie and Gail - hope you are both hanging in there....

Sam - how are you doing?  Do you start your FET soon?

Hope everyone else is well.
Love Boo x


----------



## Keira

Lisa

Just popped on to say        on your BFP..... you and dh must be so delighted.... I am totally thrilled for you both     

now just relax and enjoy !!! 
Kx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope your all ok  me and dh and brad are of on holiday for a week down to auldershot  with brad its for him were going to an army thing all for the boy then were off to the carabian hope you all well see there is a hell of alot bfp just hope im in the next one eh !!!!  

  the dutchess


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Girls,

Bearing up but only just, this 2ww is a nightmare I want it to be over NOW!!

Yvonne


----------



## Shreks wife

Jend

you enjoy your hols hun and sending you loads of             for your tx and a bfp  sweety

shona xx


----------



## annrob

Hi Girls

Well its still looking good. I got a very very faint line on 20 miu test this morning, and my AF should have been this week.  I am going to try and not get too excited, but I can't help but keep staring at the sticks. Only 5 days before the official test at the Royal, so not much longer to wait. 

Yvonne and Gail -  hope you are ok!  You must be half way now, and hopefully the second week will go faster. 

UrsJ - Its great that you have started your treatment. Hope your golf ball has shrunk! Good luck x

Hope everyone else is well and thanks again for everyones support. 

Love Ann


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Boo i need to wait for AF and if it doesnt show by the 1st of august i need to phone GRI so they can do a medicated FET. How are you doing hun? Your bump must be getting big. 

Hello to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## lou-e

Ann- I think congrats are in order- a lines a line no matter how faint and hormone levels are still low at this stage. Was it a natural FET? was a natural one i did and will do same next time as was so much easier physically and emotionally. The stats at GRI are really good for FET, we had 6 frozen last cycle and decided to defrost half and take our chances, and got our short lived Bfp, so glad we did as means hopefully we will still have 1-2 decent ones this cycle.
Gail& Vonnie- hope the 2ww is going ok, it just drags in, but not so long left now
Ursj- Hope things go well for you, i hated the DR part, was just a moody, tearful mess, but gets better when the stims start.
Lisa -- congrats, a natural BFP, u must be delighted, sometimes nature works!! 
Sam- when do u hope to start FET, maybe we will be around the same time 
Love to all others, ladies with bumps and those waiting to start
Off on hols tom, bags packed, legs waxed and one hyper wee boy!!
love Lxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Guys,

Just to let you know we got a   today.  Both DH and I are gutted

Going to take a break from FF for a bit, good luck to everyone

Yvonne


----------



## Boo Boo

Yvonne, I'm so sorry to hear that hon.
Sending you and your dh a big  

Boo x


----------



## Erin

Sorry, I haven't checked this thread for a wee while! 

So sorry to hear of your BFN Yvonne, you and your DH take care of each other    

Sam - Hope your AF turns up soon  

Ann -   for a thicker darker line!!!  

Urs - only another couple of weeks and you'll be stimming!!!

Lisa - Well done!!!     can't believe our wee thread got another natural BFP!!!

Dobbie -  A wee AF dance             

Hi to all the GGs, E X


----------



## UrsJ

Yvonne, so sorry about your news.  Thinking of you and your dh.

Love Urs x


----------



## annrob

Yvonne - So so sorry. I hope the upset will lessen soon, and I so hope you try again in the future. Love to you both x

Lou-e Have a fab holiday - you sure deserve it. I had a holiday in Rhodes before this FET, I am sure it helps to be relaxed. 

Gail - hope you are coping ok with your 2ww

Lots of love to everyone and hope those with bumps are keeping very well

Love Ann x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Yvonne- I am so so sorry you got a BFN   . Sending lots of hugs to you and d.h.  

Sam- You have waited long enough now, here is a wee a.f. dance to get you started on the next step      .
Urs- brilliant news that you are finally underway now, the d/r is always the worst part, it gets better as you go on.
Gail- How are you getting on? Still staying sane?
Ann- I hope that the line you are getting is going to get bigger and darker and become proof of a  
Lisa- Many   on your  , that is great news. 
I am sorry I have been very quiet all week, I got a bit of a scare on Saturday. I went to the loo and there was bright red blood and I thought it was all over as I had cramping too. Luckily it only lasted an hour and although the blood was really fresh there was no clots or anything. The hospital were very reassuring on the phone and told me cramping is very definitely normal and nothing to worry about and also sometimes blood happens for no real reason. I still tested pregnant on Monday and I know the bleeding wasn't heavy enough to have been a loss, but now I am just sitting on my bum for the rest of the week as the nurse said to give work a miss. I can get an early appointment if I get more worried but I am trying to just relax as much as I can, cause I have been absolutely fine with no blood or spotting since then. I didn't even get off the couch to go online so I am acting as though I am made of glass at the moment!
Take care 
love
Shazi x


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls.

I haven't been on for a while.  I have just completed my 2nd fresh ICSI.  Can anyone please give me any sort of advice, i am really struggling / panicking.  I had my test yesterday.  My pee stick said negative but the hospital called and said that there was a 'slight' positive and i was to take them in another sample on Tuesday (another 6 days to wait).  
Does anyone know what this means or has it happened to anyone else.  My head is totally mixed up, i just don't know what to do or think.

Thanks

Kirsty


----------



## annrob

Hi everyone

Shazi - hope you are still relaxing - that must have been so frightening. It wont be long before you  have your scan and then you can relax a little

Kirsty - good luck for your next test. May be you had a late implanter and your hormone levels are not high enough yet. I got really faint positives last weekend on the 10 miu that you buy from the internet but negatives from the ones from the shops  for a few days( 20 miu). When did you have the transfer? My fingers are so crossed for you.

I phoned and asked the royal if I could test tomorrow rather than  Monday and they agreed! It will be 13 dpt 3dt rather than 16dp3dt. They said it may come up to faint and I will need go again on Monday but hopefully this won't be the case. I have stopped testing now, as i know i only need to wait until tomorrow afternoon. I still feel like my AF is about to start every time I move and keep going to the loo to check. 

Take care everyone

Bev


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls 

vonnie sorry about your bfn sweety 

kirstyt try relax till they test again hun i know you can get a false negative but not a false positive so keeping everything crossed for you hun      

ann rob sending you       for tomorrow

shazi you relax as much as possible hun listen to what they say about the cramping and the bleed hun a lot of women do and are absolutely fine    

Urs how is the dr going hun

hello to all the other gg's hope i havent missed anyone 

love shona xxx


----------



## pollybundle

Hi all

Hope everyone is well.  Just a qucikie today to say hi to everyone.

I am coping well on this 17 day wait!!!  I am on day 5 since ET.  I was slioghtly worried today though has had really bad cramping period like pains.  Anyways it turns out that I just needed to pass wind (alot of it too)     

After i did so the pains went away.  

Just a question, shoudl i be experiencing any small symptoms by now, as my friend had nose bleeds which is an early since (apparently) and she had them from day 3.  Just wondering if this is a bad sign or not taht i am still getting period like pains and not pregnancy like pains.

Anyways my love to all

Speak soon

Gail xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Gail - hope you're ok.  I had af pains in my 2ww, think it was about 8/9 days past egg collection.  Also had an achey lower back which I guess was implantation.  Hope this is a good sign for you!!

Kirsty - I too thought you could only get a false negative and not a false positive. 6 days is a long time to wait though.

Bev - good luck for tomorrow hon      

Shazi - what a nightmare you have been having.  You must have been worried sick but you are doing the right thing by taking it easy, you take care of yourself and try not to think the worst - you can always keep testing for extra reassurance.  Btw when is your scan?

Urs - hope the down regging is going ok honey.

Hi to everyone else,
Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi everyone,

Bev- loads of   wishes for testing tomorrow   
Kirsty- How confused must you be. I don't have any experience of your symptoms but I have heard girls on here talk about a "slow burning or lazy" pregnancy which takes longer to get going but soon catches up to be normal. I think it can cause differences in tests depending on how sensitive the tests are , it might be too slow off the mark for some. I really hope this is what you have and that you get a strong   soon. Six days is an awful long time. Sending you lots of     for a good outcome!
Gail- You are doing very well in surviving the horrid  . Don't worry about lack of symptoms, I felt nothing for two weeks and was sure it hadn't worked. I haven't had a nose bleed yet and only today  I threw up for the first time. I felt happy about that cause it reassures me I am still pregnant and still no more bleeding or cramping. My scan is on 23rd July Boo, I will change my pink bit to mention it.
love to everyone

Shazi x


----------



## annrob

Evening

Gail - don't worry about lack of symptoms. I had none so early with my first successful ICSI and I have had none this week, until after I my Af date, and then I have no symptoms apart from a feeling of af about to start. When I had my BFNs I had symptoms and i was convinced it had worked. The first week of waiting is the worse. 

shazi - i bet you have never been so happy to be sick. Hope you are feeling better. Good luck for the 23rd 

Nite nite everyone and thanks again for your support. Its so nice to chat to people that are so understanding x


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

Sorry for not posting for a while - have been reading daily & keeping up with the news...  Just did not have anything useful to add  

Yvonne - keep your chin up...  It is a tough time & a BFN is just such a horrible time - my dh & I are only really just coming out from under the dark cloud of our 1st IVF with a BFN...  You will be okay - just hop on the bicycle again and keep trying - no other option really...

Lisa - well done on your   - a natural one at that!  You are the 2nd couple I have heard about in the last 2 weeks who it happened naturally for (the other couple had been trying naturally for 13 years and then it just happened - wow!)...  There is hope for the rest of us!    

Gail - not much longer of your   to go...  I bet time is dragging by...

Kirsty -  you must be going crazy with the extra wait...  Good luck - thinking of you!

Annrob - what news from your test today?  We are all dying to know!   

Anyway, on the natural BFP note, I was ovulating this week & dh was down in East Midlands for the whole week on business - so hoped into my car and drove 4.5 hours to spend the nite with him & do the deed...  Was up at 6am the next morning and rushed up the road for work - was late in - but worth not missing the opportunity!!  Just cannot give up that maybe, just maybe after our Hysteroscopy & D&C that we may get lucky naturally...  though I know it is unlikely!

Also started reflexology a couple of weeks ago - going every week for the first month, then scaling down to every fortnight.  On over 10 vitamins & other bits a day plus drinking loads of water everyday...  Getting myself healthy for Oct/Nov next IVF attempt!  Any other tips about what helps / worked for them - please let me know!

Sorry to waffle - but I have not posted for ages - so hope you will all forgive me!

Lots of love to all of you, Tashia xxx


----------



## annrob

Hello everyone

 today!      we are so over the moon. we have been so lucky.  I have my scan on the 6th August, so not too long to wait until we hopefully see the heartbeat.  I am feeling ok, still feel like AF is coming and stomach is so bloated. This happened the first time, but I thought that was the drugs. I have no excuses on a natural FET - it must be overeating!


Tashia, I thought how you descibed a BFN  and to hop back on the bicycle again as very good advice. I really thought there was not much hope  in FET, after having two BFNs. How wrong I was. I hope your trip to the Midlands was worth it.   

well off to eat my pizza take away to celebrate.

Have a great weekend everyone

Love Ann x


----------



## Shreks wife

Annrob

     am so pleased for you hun

tashia sending     that your long journey did the trick

gail sending you  and 

hope everyone else is doing ok
shona xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.msg1406635#msg1406635 update for annrob


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Annrob- That is wonderful news! Many     . Well done

Tashia- Wow- top marks for effort , I really really hope it pays off for you     for a wee   at the end of the month

Gail- sending lots of   and    to you . You are doing really well so far

Urs- How is the down regging going?

love to everyone

Shazi x


----------



## pollybundle

Hello all!

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS[/fly] Ann. Well done.   

Thanks to all you have reassured me about lack of symptoms etc, i know I should not have worried too much but i'm the type of person that when I hear of someone else getting symptoms early on, I wonder and worry why I have not got them.

Well day 6 after ET only 11 days to go. Still getting cramoing pains but not as often and as sore as what they were. Still convincing myself that it is my "bits" still settling down after all the poking about. lol

Shona & Shazi - Thanks for the sticky vibes and good thoughts. Lets hope they work.

Thanks to everyone else aswell. Sorry sort of a quickie message as had a long day at work (those nurses can be complete *****es somethimes) and going for a quick bath and bed.

Meant to be going to see Harry Potter this weekend. I can't wait I am such a Harry Potter nerd lol

Speak to you all soon

My love to all

Gail


----------



## Boo Boo

Annrob - that is wonderful news, congratulations!!!!          

Tashia - nice to hear from you again, how sweet of you to go all that distance for your dh, I'm sure he appreciated it!!  Let's hope your efforts paid off and we get another natural BFP on our wee thread  

Gail - hope you are hanging in there       

Hope everyone else is ok.

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Ann - Excellent news!!!      Your scan will be here before you know it!!  Well done!!!! 

GGs are looking good!!!!  E X


----------



## kirsty t

Hi Girls.

Thanks for all the good luck messages.  A slight positive? yeh it could only happen to me.  I re-tested on saturday morning and there was still a faint positive line so my hopes were still high.  That was until yesterday when my period came and its really heavy.  
So my wee hopes of success have now been shattered.  My head is totally messed up and on top of it all i now have a cold.  Ive to take a sample in tomorrow when it will all be a confirmed BFN.
I hope everybody else has had a better weekend and good luck to everybody who needs it.
Luv K
xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Kirsty

I am soo sorry - it is just awful your periods come...   

Don't give up just yet - as sometimes the test says otherwise - I have heard from other people that have bled heavily and then had a BFP...  

Either way, you will get through this - so try and keep your chin up and look forward...    Easy to say I know, but remember a lot of us have been there - so we know how you feel & know your heartache...

Lots of love, Tashia xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Kirsty, my heart goes out to you hun.... sending you and dh both   .

Ann big congrats on the BFP.  Well done honey.

Tashia, I had a wee laugh and your wee jont down to the Midlands for some BMS.  You couldn't write this stuff!!  Well hopefully the dedication has paid off.

Well thought my downregging was going very smoothly.  Felt great for the first 3/4 days but feel rotten now.  Not having any headaches but just feeling totally out of sorts.  Can't describe it.  Moods have not been to bad but I am not sleeping at night.  Waking up every morning at 4 am.  This is driving me mad.  Had to laugh though when I woke up at 4 am on Friday morning and took an instant dislike to the Tshirt DH was wearing in bed.  I stared at it for about 20 minutes and the more I looked at it, the more it bugged me.  So eventually I woke him up and told him to get changed.  After a few sweary words from DH he actually did it.... Bless!  How unreasonable am I.  Thank god I haven't been like that since.

Gail, hope your hanging in there honey.

To all the other GG's hope everything is going well.

Love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Kirsty - I am so sorry to hear that hon, sending you and your dh a massive hug  

Urs - sorry to hear you are not feeling so good.  I had to laugh though at your mad 4am t-shirt moment, your dh must be such an angel, mine would just have laughed in a "get real" kind of way and fallen back to sleep just to annoy me!!!
Hopefully you will start to feel more like your usual self soon  

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Kirsty am so sorry sweety  love sent to you and your dh

urs dr can play serious tricks on you can't it, hope that is your only episode sweety and you feel yourself soon, i would love to have seen your dh face with the tshirt though mine would have flipped it i think   you take care sweety and tell dh it doesnt last that long   and will be all worth it in the end

hope everyone else is fab
shona xxx


----------



## Erin

Kirsty - I'm so sorry you had a BFN, please take care of yourself and DH  

 to all the GGs, E X


----------



## annrob

Oh Kirsty  -I am so sorry that your period has started. I am so shocked after your faint BFPs. It really is so unfair. Thinking of you and your DH xx

Urs - Hope you are feeling better. I was totally scatty on the drugs from my last cycle. The girls at work had no idea and they kept comparing me to their old mothers and grandmothers. My brain went to mush. I needed to post some letters, and every time I turned  around at the postbox I forgot to stop and drove back home! It took me three attempts before I actually stopped! I also woke up early too. 

Gail - not much longer to wait. When my first ICSI worked my symptoms totally disappeared for the second part of my 2WW. 

Hope everyone is well.

Take care

Ann x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Kirsty;
I am really sorry that your a.f. has arrived and it appears to be over for this cycle. I too thought that a slight positive sounded hopeful. Sending you lots of  

Urs- loved the t shirt story! Perhaps d.h. needs to start sleeping in the nude so as not to offend you, or would that offend you even more   . 

Gail-     for the rest of your 2ww

love to everyone else
Shazi x


----------



## pollybundle

Hi all

Hpe all is well with everyone.  

Kirsty - Sorry to hear your news.   Look after yourself.

Well I totally lost it last night.  I was just sitting watching the tv when all of a sudden it just hit me like a bolt from the blue, i now realise what is at stake here at the end of the 2ww.  I had all sorts of thoguhts running through my head and i was crying so hard  could hardly see.  I told my hubby that i was so scared that after all we have gone through and it still does not work.  I mean i have had no early sympotms, i have had plenty of stomach period like cramps though, that did go away for a few days but are now back with vengence.  It is the last day of my pesseries today and i dont think i can take it anymore.  I knw that even if Af does not come it can still be a BFN and I will be devestated.  I do not think i can go on like this.  DH was worried about me last night, kept telling me to think positive and not get myself stressed.  I was that depressed and upset last ngith that i sent away for an adoption pack as I am now that convinced that i am not pregnant this time.  I have even taled myself out of having another go if it is, even though I will have one free go left.

Sorry folks for making a happy thread a bad one.  I need to go I feel myself going again.

Love Gail xx


----------



## annrob

Hi Gail

It is so normal to be feeling these emotions. It is so overwhelming. I felt the same during this 2ww, and I said I was giving up after the last two BFNs. But my advice to you is don't stop after one try, especially when you can have another go.  And you are still so young.  I think it was Tashia that posted the other day, and said that ICSI is like riding a bike, and you have to keep hopping back on.

Try and stay as postive as you can until test day.  It could have worked for you!!  Both Shazi and myself didn't have any symptoms.  what date are you testing? Sending you lots of   

Hello to everyone, hope you're all well.


----------



## Shreks wife

Gail

just wanted to send you a massive  the 2ww is the hardest of all hun and it is normal the emotions you are getting but try stick with it sweety it aint over till that test is done sending you         

lots of love shona xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Gail - first of all, here is a big hug  
I'm not surprised you had a "moment" last night, what you are going through is very stressful and very emotional.  It is only natural that you will be trying to prepare yourself for the worst as a way of protecting yourself.
The other girls are right, you dont know anything for sure until you test - in the meantime, look after yourself and try and relax as much as you can   
We are all hoping and praying that the magic number 7s do the trick           

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Gail- I hope you feel a wee bit better today. I had 2 days on my 2ww where I just burst into floods of tears and told d.h. that I knew for an absolute fact that it hadn't worked and I had such an empty feeling inside. Like everyone said, it's a normal emotion and it's a way of preparing yourself for bad news , but you might not get any bad news. Here is a big cuddle   and lots of    vibes.
I truly hope that your test can prove you wrong.   

love
Shazi x


----------



## maria78

Hang in there Gail! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will work for you! 

What I have learnt the past year of ttc is not to analyse the weird symptoms that my body is giving me. I have during the past year had all typical pregnancy symptoms ranging from sore boobs to metallic taste in mouth, which made me several times convinced that I was pregnant. But no.  My sister had no symptoms whatsoever until she was 7 weeks pregnant, and some pregnant people have menstrual cramping when the periods are due.  So my advice would be (and this is an advice coming from someone who has not gone through ICSI yet...) don't try to think about it too much, try to schedule in some nice activities with your hubby that takes your mind off all the worries, and try to relax. Sending you good luck!!!   Maria


----------



## pollybundle

Hi ladies.

Thankyou all for your best wishes.  I have certainly calmed down a bit and just going to take each day as it comes.  So no Af today lets hope she stays away.  Was planning to test on saturday 21st if af does not arrive (even though should not test til 24th)  

Will let you know the outcome, hopefully it will be the best news of the year for me.

Thanks again and it is def good to know i am not going mad.

Love to you all

Gail xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Gail,

Glad you feel better. Hope a.f. stays away    and you get your best news.
Sending lots of   to you for the next few days
Good luck

love
Shazi x


----------



## annrob

Hi Girls

Hope everyone is well.

Shazi - good luck for Monday - Not much more waiting. 

I am going totally looney and I still have 18 days to go before my scan. Apart from the friends/family that knew I was going through the treatment, I haven't told anyone one else, but unfortunately my stomach has swollen so much I look 4 months pregnant. I am normally a size 12 and the day before my AF was due I have been in a size 16 that I have borrowed off my friend. I think my hormones trigger my IBS, but people have started guessing. I am laying down fat as if I am traveling to the north pole !!!!  I don't want people to know in case I jinx it and there's no heartbeat. I am not having many other symptoms.

Gail - i am glad you are feeling a bit better and realise that you're not going mad. Unless we all are! Good luck for testing on Saturday. I will be thinking of you. 

Take care everyone

Ann xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Ann- I totally understand how you feel!
I am due back to work tomorrow and everything I put on seems to emphasise my swollen belly.
I may tell people after the scan on Monday but I was hoping to hold off until 12 weeks but I feel as
if I have got such a big belly people will see it coming before they see me. I am normally dead skinny so 
everything is just sticking straight out as there is nowhere else for it to hide.
I am terrified of jinxing it too, so I guess tonight I will be spending most of the evening standing sideways in the mirror trying to
find something to wear that hides the bump. It's a pity because a few weeks ago we wore our jammies to work for charity and they would have been perfect for tomorrow!!
Hope everyone has a great weekend, and hope you stay a.f. free Gail   
love
Shazi x


----------



## pollybundle

Hi all

What a day I have had.  I went to the toilet (as you do) and noticed that I was bleeding a bit.  Anyways, of course i got totally upset and told my hubby, sister and friend that it was all over and that was that.  Hubby did not know what to do or say.  Sister kept telling me that it might be nothing and my friend was saying that aswell.  anyway I went and got a clearblue digital test to confirm the inevitable fact that it was the end of my journey with ICSI this time.

I did the test and waited and then to my very much big surprise it said i was pregnant!  Now am i testing to early to get an acurate result as today it day 13 and not ment to test until day 17.  Am i getting my hopes up that it is real and the thing i have is implantaton bleeding?

Advice please

Love Gail


----------



## Erin

Gail - Sounds good to me!!!  

I tested 10dpt and got a definite positive with a Clearblue (not the digital), so if you're anything like me, you'll be off to a 24hr Asda to stock up and do a test every morning until Test Day, lol!!!

Try not to worry too much about the bleeding, some girls bleed, some don't - I don't think anyone gets the same symtoms.

E X


----------



## pollybundle

Erin  - you sound exactly like my friend  - Denice.  She went through her first cycle of ICSI in March and got a positive result and she tested early and her hubby told me she must have spent £25 plus on tests. 

She has told me the exact same thing - go and get tests and test every morning till tuesday. lol She told me though not to worry about the hospital test as it appears very faint and you really have to look at it. 

Sainsburys own make preg test are apparently 2 for £4. lol  I think altogether she did 7 tests and she tested 5 days early.

So i have another test and am going to test again in the morning and see what it says tomorrow, so not getting my hopes up just yet.

Speak to you soon

Gail xx


----------



## pollybundle

Hi girls

Ok i am now very confused and very very worried.

As per prev post the bleeding has now gone from brownish pink to proper red which i would class as a period.  \it is not a big one or heavy but I am still worried that it is all over for me now.

I tested friday, twice on sat and today and they have all still come up positive.

Is this a false reading?  Have i lost my wee "Henrik and Larsson"?

Gail xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi
Just a quickie as dh is making dinner - Gail I saw your post and had to pop on, what a nightmare you are going through just now.
The hcg booster only stays in your system for about 14 days (someone correct me if that's wrong) - so how long has it been since you took the booster, and when is your official test date?
If you got e/c on the 5th, your booster would have been on the Tuesday and it has been way more than 14 days since then, which suggests you definitely ARE pregnant.  Lots of women get bleeding and it doesnt mean anything, though I can imagine you would be beside yourself with worry over this.
Are the lines getting darker each day you test?  That also would point to the fact your HCG levels are rising  which means, again, that you ARE pregnant.
Sorry I cant give a definitive answer, I really hope to God you are pregnant and that this worry is over for you soon.  If it has been more than 14 days since your booster and the lines are getting darker each time, then that can only mean one thing!

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Gail,

I honestly can't be sure about testing early as I was lucky that I had no reason to test early and I actually tested quite late.
However, I had bright red blood two weeks ago and it stopped and I got another positive pregnancy test afterwards, so the bleeding doesn't mean it's all over. However, if I were you, I would lie down and try not to move too much for the next week as that is what the hospital advised me to do when I bled. I took a week off work. I would do what the girls suggest and keep testing each day and if the line gets darker , then that is a good sign.
Fingers crossed that it is a definite   which becomes apparent in the next few days. Sending you loads of    and  
love
Shazi x


----------



## annrob

Hi Gail

What a worry. But I agree with the others, I think you are also pregnant.I certainly hope so!  I am a POAS addict and have always tested early. And at your stage when I got a BFN I also got a negative home test, and when i was pregnant I got my BFPs earlier than test date. 

I think you should phone the hospital as they may have you in today. I had Over stimulation with my first ICSI at a weekend and they were so helpful.  Is tomorrow your official test day? Also I asked them to move my test date early this time from the Monday to the Friday as I was getting positives.

I hope you are taking Shazis advice and resting up too.

Thinking of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Ann x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

gail im with the other girls i think it is a bfp sweety so sending you       for official test tomorrow

hope everyone else is doing ok

shona xxx


----------



## Erin

Good Luck Gail - sending loads of     your way!!

E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi girls,

Gail- hope you are doing ok, and are keeping your feet up.    

I had my first scan today! Everything went really well and there was one wee baby with a nice strong heartbeat . I feel so relieved now that I have finally seen  it for myself I can start to believe it! Afterwards I went straight to the sales and invested in some new clothes!

Hope everyone else is well

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Shazi - that is great news! Congratulations!  How far along are you now?

Gail - best of luck for tomorrow      

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

shazi thats great news hun am so pleased everything was ok for you both

shona xx


----------



## Shreks wife

gail

how did you get on today hun have been thinking of you all day

shona xxx


----------



## pollybundle

Hi

Just a quick note as not uo to doing much else today.

After all my positive tests all weekend i tested on the actual test day and it was neagative.  So not worked for me this time.

Will speak soon when i feel a bit better

Gail


----------



## Boo Boo

Oh Gail, I am so sorry to hear that  

Take care of yourself and dh, we will be here when you are ready.
Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Forgot to say - Urs, good luck with your baseline scan today honey      

Love Boo x


----------



## annrob

Hello Gail

I am so sorry Gail. I can't believe your negative result after having positives on the home tests. I am so sorry if we got your hopes up as I think we all thought it had worked for you. But it can work for you another time, after the the initial grief you will start to feel better and hopefully have another go.

Sending you a  bug hug 

Love Ann x


----------



## annrob

Hi 

Shazi - Congratulations on your scan! You can really celebrate now! I think I am going to do the same after my scan and shop till I drop, that is if I can stop feeling sick for one minute. I feel so awful. I had no symptoms for ages but I think I spoke to soon. My friends think I am crazy that I am happy to feel sick!

Erin, Shona and Boo, and other moms with bumps. Hope you are all feeling well. You all give such great support to everyone. I hope you are enjoying your pregnancies and having fun buying baby stuff.

URs, hope scan went well today.

Take care everyone

Love Ann x


----------



## Erin

Oh Gail, I'm so sorry   

You and your DH take care of each other,  

EX


----------



## Shreks wife

Gail

 sweety we will be here when you feel up to talking

shona xxxx

Boo thanks i didnt realise urs went for scan today so GOOD LUCK URS

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.msg1406635#msg1406635


----------



## UrsJ

Gail, Im so sorry to hear your sad news when everthing had been looking so positive for you.  I'm sending you all my love honey.  You and dh take care of each other.  

Thanks for the good wishes ladies, baseline scan went fine today so we are good to go.  My fridge is full of drugs (I can say that without being arrested) and dh is currently practising on the dartboard.  let the fun begin.

I hope all the bumps are strong and kicking.  Just a wee short one as I need to make dinner and then we are going up to visit my best friend who had a little girl yesterday - can't wait to see her - but hope I don't burst out crying as my emotions have been all over the place the last 3 days.  

Take care everyone

Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Gail- I am really sorry that your test turned out to be negative. It was so rotten that you got some hope of good news only for it to be dashed. Sending you and d.h. big  

Urs- So glad that everything went well for your scan. I can't believe you are on to the stimming already, the time seems to have went in pretty quickly. Good luck for lots of big eggs   

Ann- I have discovered that if I chew a wee tiny bit of fresh ginger, I feel less sick. I now carry a few grated bits in a tupperware box in my handbag and take a bit whenever I start to feel rubbish. It definitely helps.

I wonder if any of you can work this out. When I had my scan the doctor said I was 7w 2 and I was sure I was 7w 6 and that is what the calender here said. She said e.t. was on 14th June and between then and 14th July was 4 weeks but it's not, it's 30 days, then she said that e.t. was day zero but my embies were 2 days old. I think she has got a bit muddled and that I am right but d.h. said she is the doctor so she must be right ( very trusting of him  ). It doesn't matter much but I felt a little bit as if I was going backwards instead of forwards if you know what I mean?

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Urs - glad the scan went well, hope you have a good time tonight and start to feel a bit better soon.

Shazi - I am afraid I have no idea how to work out your due date or how far along you are if you get a bfp from a FET, but I found another thread which will hopefully help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=73619.0

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

thanks Boo,

I checked out the site. As I thought, I am right and the doctor seems to be out. Went to tell my own Doctor today , he has always been an absolute star, and he has given me a midwife appointment for this afternoon, so you can't get much faster service than that!
I also got my risk assessment yesterday at work from my boss so it's all starting to become so real now.
Hope everyone else is all doing well and that you all have a good weekend. I am working it as usual

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Shazi

That's great news.  When I first went to the midwife she couldnt work out my dates and I had to tell her how to calculate the due date.  She kept asking when my last period was and I told her but I said it wasnt a real period, I was on drugs!  I dont think she knew what to say when I said that....think it just confused her even more....

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

shazi

glad you got the dates worked out hun

shona xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi girls,
    Was just trying to read through and catch up with where everyones at after being away,  sorry to hear that things didn't work out for Gail & Kirsty this time, a BFN is just the pits especially when things were looking good.  
Congrats to Ann on your official BFP!! 
Shazi-Great news that everthing is looking good with ur scan, hope ur feeling a bit less pukey though!
Urs- Hope everythings going well with ur stims, and am sure that you'll feel better about your husbands clothing after a few days of some happy hormones!
Also hope that all of the bumps are growing well, will not be long now for some of you
I'm patiently waiting for AF to show, cycle is normally 28 days but this one has already been 31, typical when i'm waiting for it to show.    Am feeling a lot more chilled and ready to go ahead since holidays so glad i didn't push for it last month. Speak soon LXX


----------



## Shreks wife

Lou e

here is a wee af dance hun hope it arrives soon

             

shona

hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## Erin

Lou-e -Good luck with the next round of tx.  We went away for the weekend before our last FET, and got a BFP - hope you have the same luck!!  

Shazi - Dates with FET are confusing!!  I had myself two days ahead, but 8wk scan was two days behind - then the next few scans have had me two and four days ahead!!!  Who knows!?!  

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## lou-e

Hi girls,
Shona- thanks for the AF dance- worked a treat, so will phone glasgow later and make my appointments, last time when i called they said 'we're fully booked this month', but when i said was FET she said was fine to go ahead, so hoping will be mid month!! Feeling really nervous about it all already!
   Its my wee chaps birthday today, 4 already, can't believe it, i remember telling DH that when i had one child i would never ask for anything else cause i would be so happy just to have him and now look at me starting my 4th cycle--how greedy am i!!
Hope everyone else is well, will anyone else be in the 2ww near me?, help, i need someone to keep me sane
Take care all GG Lxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Lou-e - Good luck with your F.E.T. this month    
              You and Urs should be kind of going through treatment at the same time so
                you should have a buddy!

love
Shazi x


----------



## raffles

Hi Girls
Don't post often, so forgive me for butting in just to ask a question. Can anyone tell me the contact details for the secretary at GRI. Had successful ICSI 1st time round in 2005 and want to start the ball rolling again.
My thoughts are with you all, whatever stage of tx you are at.
Love
Raffles


----------



## lou-e

Hi girls, 
Raffles- no worries, had to call in today anyway so had letter lying in kitchen, phone Ruth 211-1207,she coordinates the private side of things which presumably u will have to be if u already have a wee one or the general no is 211 4428 for ACS. Good luck hopefully you will be joining us soon!
Have to phone ACS am for appointments as they were going to call me afternoon with days to go in for bloods etc, but was going out all day so still waiting to find out if def going ahead this month but don't see why not. 
Shazi- thanks for ur kind wishes, i don't know what i'm more nervous of, a BFN or a positive and then things going wrong again, was just the worst experience  
Take Care all, it truely is a help to have support love Lxx


----------



## Shreks wife

Loue how did you get on did you get appointment?

raffles good luck with tx hun

urs how you doing sweety

hope everyone is doing ok

shona xx


----------



## raffles

Thanks

I've got a bit of a 'problem' to deal with first in that my DP isn't too keen on going through tx again, as we managed to get pregnant twice without treatment (although both ended in m/c) he wants us to try a bit longer before going down the tx route, but i feel we don't have that time, anyway we shall see.

Raffles


----------



## Tashia

Hello everyone

Just a quick one to ask Shona how the scan went yesterday - everything looking good?   

Hi to everyone else - hope everyone is doing well / coping well...

My mad 4 hour driving trip to visit hubby last month did not work, AF arrived last week - will keep trying on the hope of a natural miracle.....  But def going to GCRM for treatment in October now - fed up with the waiting list on NHS... 

My brother and his new wife (who had a BFP within 6 weeks of going off the pill) have decided to no longer have anything to do with me & DH as we were not happy enough for them when they got their BFP...  We were actually very happy & told them many times, but struggled to not let it get us down....  However that is not good enough apparently - we should be excited for them and pull ourselves together - apparently we are very selfish!     

Anyway, enough waffling - this was just meant to be a quick hello to you all & thinking of everyone   

Love to all, Tashia xx


----------



## raffles

Hi Tashia

It is a true saying ... you can choose your friends, but not your family ... hope this doesn't get you down too much, you need to concentrate on you and your hubby, especially if you are trying for a natural miracle.

Good luck.

Raffles


----------



## Shreks wife

Tashia 

thanks for asking sweety everything is looking good and baby is about 5 1/2lb just now.  Am sorry your having a hard time with family you can't suit everyone hun so your best to just not worry about it and concentate on yourselves just now  i had really hoped for a wee miracle this month for you,     for october or before

raffles hope things work out for you the way you want hun and sending you      for tx or natural route

hope everyone else is doing ok

shona xxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Hope you're all doing ok.
Lou - good luck with the FET this month, hope this is the one for you      
Raffles - hope you are successful, whichever route you choose to go down      

Tashia - sorry to hear this month wasn't the one for you, hope next month brings better luck.
How insensitive of your brother and his wife to say that, you have enough to deal with without having to continually reassure them that you are happy for them!  They are the ones with the good news so it is them who should be supporting you, not the other way round...maybe someday they will take a good look at themselves and realise that...  

Urs - hope the stimming is going well, and good luck for your scan on Friday if I'm not on before then.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi girls

How is everyone?

Tashia, I couldn't believe what happened with your brother and sil.  Of course you are happy for them but they have to realise that you will also be upset.  This happened with me and two friends who both got pregnant the very first month they started - so I know how you feel.  I was very happy for them that it happened so quickly but I also felt a wee bit sick that it didn't happen for me this way.  To be honest I felt jealous but now I have a gorgeous 'adopted' niece and nephew.  I was lucky as my friends were very sensitive towards my feelings.  

Shrek - thanks for asking - had a bit of a ropey couple of days before I started stimming but now I feel great and back to my old self.  Still have moments where I burst out crying.  The last one was on Sunday night where I was watching the Great British Village Show (I know how sad but Sunday night telly is rubbish).  The wee woman who won the Strawberry Jam making competition had been entered by her husband but he never got to see her win as he died the month before.  DH heard me sobbing and ran in to find out what was wrong and once I finally told him through the uncontrollable sobs he nearly fell about laughing.  How's bubba doing?  5 1/2 pounds already.  Oh my god.  My friend's wee boy was that weight when he was born.

Raffles, hope you and dh are successful in whatever you decide.  Good luck honey.  

Lou-e , I should be going through the 2WW with E/C and E/T by the end of next week.  I'm going for my first scan on Friday.  It will be really nice to have a buddy to wait with.  Hopefully you got in honey!

Boo, thank for the good wishes, starting to feel a bit nervie as don't feel as if anything is happening doon bye.  Defo developing a flabby tummy but feels more like fat than being bloated.  I now have a permanent pants and trousers mark across my stomach to the point where dh has nicknamed me sumo but I am so reluctant to buy new clothes just now.  How's baby boo doing?  

Shazi - how is bubba?  are you starting to show at all?

All the lovely ladies on the site - good luck girls with whatever stage your at.

Lots of love

Urs

p.s.  seem to have rambled on a bit.  Sorry ladies.


----------



## lou-e

Morning GG, 
     FET booked, starting bloods next Wed and than just have to wait on levels being good, am already roasting DH with ifs and buts, hes always so calm and takes things as they come and i'm the opposite and already worring about my embies surviving the thaw etc.
Ursj- good luck with your scan on friday, hope u have loads of follies growing, its amazing how once u actually start treatment everything just moves so quickly
Tashia- only people who have IF issues truely know how it feels and most of the girls on here are with u on this one, its not that u are unhappy for people when they announce they are pregnant, it just hurts so much and reminds u of what u want. I have a horrible situation going on now where my 2 friends are both due almost around the time when i would have been if hadn't misscarried, and all our kids are the same age, so when we do play days etc with the kids i just find it so hard with them comparing bumps talking about nursery stuff etc. And i wouldn't wish any harm on either of them but yeah it would have to be me who miscarried when i'm the one who has fertility problem!! It also worries me that if this one doesn't work then that will make me feel even worse about their new babies! Selfish i know but can't help how u feel.
Shona- glad everthing ok with scan, whens the baby due?
Boo-hope everythings ok with u and bump
Take Care all, and good luck to all LXX


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Tashia- Firstly I am really sorry that your a.f. arrived this month, however, you have got lots of determination and are willing to put in the effort so here's hoping it will happen sooner rather than later for you. Regarding your brother, what a horrible thing to do to you. Just make sure that everyone else in the family stays neutral and he doesn't get them involved. Wouldn't it be lovely if you could hand pick your family, I would certainly make changes in mine!!
Lou-e - great that your f.e.t. is all booked. Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you 
Urs- Good luck with your scan. I am getting so excited for you now it's getting close
Raffles- hope you get a BFP whichever route you attempt 
Shona- God you must be knackered lugging 5 1/2 pounds plus extra around everywhere you go, I am tired carrying an extra ounce or two about! Glad the scan went well though
love
Shazi x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all hope you all ok  and hello to all the newbies also 

well aint up to much 27 days to the carabian cant wait to just get away , 
thats the only thing thats keeping me going.

just peed off again mates 5 week preg shes got one at 9mth the now ......
just makes me sick like 
then a lass i work wid is 5 wk ta 
then my other mate is 11 wk but  she was havn a hard time rhought shed have to hit the gr  2 as she had 5 atopics and on the 5th git rushed in to hosp and lost a tube  , and now she 11 wk but shes been selfish to ....... booked a hl to spain months and months b4 hand , told her not to go but her ans was well if out going to happen it will happen here or there ....i was sooooo  bloody mad DOS SHE NOT REALISE HOW LUCKY SHE IS .

SOZ FOR THE RANT AND RAVE BUT DH SICK OF ME GOING ON AND ON  I THINK EVEN THOUGH HE SAYS NOTHING  LOL    any way hope you all well boo sanjo and the rest to mamy to mention am of to do my thigh trainner now nacked thinking of doing it    xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

4 got to say going back up 4 treatment round about sep-oct  .  fingers crossed


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

urs sending you loads of      

lou good luck with the fet hun     

shazi how you doing yourself hun?  call it more extra 3 stone    

jend  you come on here anytime you feel like a rant hun your entitled and we are here to listen and help if we can

shona xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Thanks shona... wee update... have 5 follies on left ranging from 11 to 13 mm and 9 follies on right mostly around the 12 mm mark.  a few wee ones on each side as well.  I'm over the moon with that as I felt as if I wasn't responding.  back on Monday for another scan.

Thanks for all the good wishes everyone

Urs x


----------



## Shreks wife

Urs 

thats great news sweety,  you have responded really well          for monday to

shona xx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that I'm in for E/C on Thursday and all going well E/T on Saturday.  Hope my follies have got nice viable eggs in them and DH boys are on good form.

Love 

Urs


----------



## Erin

Urs - Well done, that's a great crop of follies!!   for loads of eggs!

Jend - Enjoy your hols - sounds like you and your DH really need the break!

Raffles - Good luck with tx!

Tashia - Sorry to hear your DB & SIL are being thoughtless. As someone else said - unless you have gone through tx yourself, there's no way you can begin to comprehend the emotions it throws up.

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

Urs thats fab news hun good luck for thursday although probably on again to wish you luck


shona xxxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
    URs- sounds like you have had a great response to stims, will be thinking of you on thursday and hoping that you get lots of good embies- is it ivf or icsi that ur doing? This has been a really positive board so lets hope it rubs off on us.   
Will hopefully have embie t/f mid week next week so will be a week behind u in the 2ww, but will still be good to have someone to share the highs and lows with. Have bloods wed which is day 10, but was day 18 when they did transfer last time and that was a 28 day cycle and ovulation was bang on day 14 but thinking that ovulation may be a little later this cycle as periods mucked up since D&C. Didn't really tell them that as didn't want to do medicated cycle and i know that i do ovulate each cycle so at worst would mean a few extra days waiting on bloods to rise and can avoid all they nasty drugs! Are u taking some time off during ur 2ww??
Good luck to everone else, any other news??
LXX


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Just popped on to say...............

Good luck for thursday Urs - I hope all goes well for you!

Jen - Great to hear from you again - you know we are always here for you to havea wee rant & rave if you need it!  Enjoy the holiday and relax in preperation for the next round of treatment.xxx

Shazi - Good to see your well - hopefully see you around again soon!xx

Love & good luck wishes to all

Sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all

Urs - that is fab news about your follies, what a bumper crop you have made!  Wishing you all the very best for Thursday hon                
ps baby Boo doing fine, thanks for asking

Jen - it's great to hear from you again.  Sorry to hear you are going through a hard time just now, sending you a big  
You just concentrate on you and dh for now and have a great time when you go on holiday, I'm sure you will have a fantastic time and you'll come back feeling refreshed and much more like your old self.

Lou - good luck for your bloods, hope this cycle is the one for you      

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Thanks for your kind wishes ladies.

Lou-e, I'm actually due back to work on Tuesday after being off for 6 weeks.  (the joys of teaching) I plan to go in for the first day and see how I get on.  My boss thought i was planning on taking the whole 2 weeks off but after thinking about it I decided I would climb the walls with boredom and stress about everything.  I'm a very what if this or that happens kind of person so for me I think it would be easier to keep busy.  Are  you thinking of taking any time off?

Boo glad baby boo is doing well and shrek (for some reason don't like to call your bump baby shrek so have decided just to keep it to bubba)  erin and shazi how are your bubba's.

Love Urs


----------



## pollybundle

Hi ladies

Just a quick note to say Hi and that myself and DH are feeling better now after our bad news.

We have decided that since we have another go of ICSI on the NHS then we are going to go for it.  If we had to pay for it ourselves we would have gave up as no way can we afford that sort of money.  Have told hm though if we are very unlucky not to have children then I want loads of dogs. lol

Our review appointment with the doctor at ninewells is on 24 October so hopefully will get loads of answers to all my questions then.

Congrats to evryone who has had a good result and all my love to those who have not.

Speak to you all soon

Gail xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Gail- lovely to hear from you again. I am really glad that you are feeling better and I truly wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle 

Urs- I will be keeping everything crossed for you on Thursday . Good luck   

Lou-e - Good luck also for e.t. for you too    . I really hope the good luck rubs off on to everyone having or still to have treatment.

Jen- have a lovely holiday

I am shattered at the moment. I have the ability to sleep non stop if I could. I am off to Spain on Saturday for a week and I think poor d.h. will probably be bored rigid with me as I can barely rustle up the energy to do anything so it will be a very quiet holiday. Otherwise I am keeping very well though and only have 2 weeks to go now before I make it to 12 weeks and feel more relaxed.
How is everyone else doing?

love
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

Urs good luck tomorrow sweety      ,   at the baby shrek thought we just still call the wee one blob   it seems to have stuck

shazi enjoy your hols hun and try relax

Gail am glad your gonna try again sweety,      things will work for you hun

Lou good luck to you to hun will wish you luck properly when we know when your due to go up     

sam not long to you go up now sweety

hope all the other gg's are doing good

love shona


----------



## lou-e

Hi gg,
Urs- Thinking of u today, wishing u lots of luck with EC, hopefully u will get lots of nice embies to choose from.    
Shame that cycle has ended up being just at the end of the school hols, typical, but maybe ur right and might take ur mind of the 2ww. I'm still trying to decide what to do, have taken it off before and then have worked it also and think that if its going to work it will no matter what u do but sometimes think u dont need the added stress of work as well. So will see how i feel next week.
Gail- nice to hear from u again, keep ur chin up about the next cycle, might just be ur lucky one   
Thanks to Shona, shazi and boo for keeping us all positive.
Just waiting on bloods to surge, so back on friday, will keep u posted
LXX


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Urs - wishing you all the very best for today honey, we are dying to know how you get on!!

Lou - good luck for Friday hon      

Gail - nice to see you posting again  

Shazi - you enjoy your holiday Mrs and just you take it easy, I'm sure your dh will understand!  Have a lovely time.

Hope everyone else is doing ok
Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

just a quick one and then off to resume my position on the couch.  I got 15 eggs today so feeling very relieved.  It's now up to them and dh's boys to do their work.  Apparently I was singing Tom Jones songs during e/c and then started to dicuss Man boobs with everyone.  Think they all had a good laugh at.  Oh dear!

Love Urs


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Urs

Just wanted to say well done & good luck for your tx.

Sanjoxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

you lot are sweet as ever hope you all doing good bet your geting big bumps to .


will na be long now lassies when youll be screaming in pain  lol    worht  every bloody min thou 
love always 


  jen xxx


----------



## Erin

Urs -   Well done you!  15 eggs is fantastic - "Mon the embies"  First EC, I woke up convinced I was having a conversation about Nerja in Spain, second one I was telling jokes - very embarrassing!!  

Lou - Hope your surge shows up soon!  Mon the frosties!!  

Gail - It's good to have a wee bit of a break between tx's - maybe you and your DH can squeeze in a holiday before your review apt.

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Just a quick post for Urs - well done you on getting so many eggs!  I will be praying for good embryos for you, hope e/t goes smoothly tomorrow.  I will be thinking about you hon.

Lou - any news?

Jen - you look after yourself in the Dominican Republic, and make sure you dont get food poisoning!!!

Hi to everyone else, and have a good weekend ladies.

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Urs

thats fantastic sweety best of luck for as many embies and good luck with et tomorrow sweety      

shona xxxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi all
URS- Great news from your EC, thats an excellent response,good luck tomorrow, hope u get 2 great wee embies on board and maybe even a few frosties 
Still waiting on surge, levels going up but not there yet but only day 12, will get another one tomorrow which i will just get done at work and then back on monday and they can compare them to see if surge over w/e or mon, waiting patiently- not!!
love to all others, short post as working 12 hr shift tomorrow-yeah!
Lxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi all

Just to let you know out of the 15 eggs 7 fertilised and had two lovely embies put back (a 9/10 and a 10/10).  Unfortunately no frosties which I'm a bit gutted at but trying not to dwell on it.  As I say to my kids at work PMA (positive mental attitude) so that's me on the dreaded two week wait.  Testing on 24th so fingers crossed.  

During the whole procedure DH was sitting with the biggest grin on his face.  Hopefully in two weeks time I'll be able to make him smile like that again.

Thanks for all the kind wishes and luck.  

Love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs - that's great news, well done and good luck for the 2ww     

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

Urs

thats terrific news hun   on your           

love shona xxx


----------



## Erin

Well done Urs!!   Sending your wee embies lots of   

E X


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey if i get food poisoning well ill lose weight and ill be able to run in the sea and wash ma bum ,also ill be able to go back as illclaim for ma holiday back !!!  then all be able to go again  ,lol lol lol lol    


hi to all  hope you all OK  and geed luck to the dreaded 2 ww  xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG, 
URS- great news about your ET, hope your relaxing and the wee embies are settling in nicely . Its a bit disappointing thatyou had no frosties, but my 1st cycle i only had 2 good embies and one of them is my wee guy so chin up.
In for bloods again today so hoping for ET later this week so will keep u all updated.
Hi to everyone else LXX


----------



## yfinlayson

Hello girls, 

I havent posted for a while but just popped on to say that I finally got to the top of the ICSI list......more than two and a half years after I was referred from Monklands and over three and a half years from when we started the work up investigations (Jan 04).  I had thought my doc would have taken me off the list by now, but obviously not.  The waiting lists for Lanarkshire are appalling.

Anyway, good luck to anyone cycling at the moment, I hope your dreams come true, and hello to my buddy Erin! Hope to see you soon!

Yvonne x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG, 
Just wanted to let u know that they have cancelled my cycle this month   Apparently bloods are a bit abnormal!! Tried to quiz them on exactely what they meant by that and as usual with them no real response apart from thats what cons has decided!!. Dr y will review my notes on friday and have to phone then to see what he wants me to do, she mentioned med cycle but wanted to avoid that but obviously will if thats whats needed. Only problem is that need prostap day 21 and already on day 16 so would need to wait til day 21 next cycle to have it. Thats one of my gripes with Gri, everything just takes so long, with no rational behind it, as in there is no reason not to have it this month as have not been on meds etc so is effectively a normal period!!!
Urs- hope all going ok, sorry won't be sharing 2ww with u
yvonne- your twins are gorgeous how old are they?
Sorry for rant feel much better already  Lxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi

Lou e - So sorry to see your tx has been canc, its awful for you and upsetting.

Urs - Good luck for the 2ww.

Loce Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

lou sorry to hear it was cancelled sweety the gri do take ages i agree

yvonne nice to hear from you hun

urs hope the  is going ok for you sweety sending you           

hope everyone else is ok
shona xxx


----------



## Erin

Lou - I would call and ask them if you can get Prostap this month.  With my FET, my AF arrived before test date, but I wanted to make sure they had me in for next bloods.  When I called, this wasn't a problem.  Hope you get in ok!!

Urs -      

Yvonne - Good to see you posting again!  I'm amazed you have time to pee, never mind log on!!!

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Lou - that seems ridiculous to wait till next month when they could down reg you this month, why did they say they had to wait?  Perhaps you could ask to speak to the consultant and ask him why you need to delay for another month?

Urs - hope you are staying sane honey      

Yvonne - what can I say, the list is just an absolute joke!  Hope you and the twins are well.

Jen - you are a nutter girl!!!

Hope everyone else is well.
Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Lou - I can't believe they are making you wait to Friday.    .  I'm sorry to hear you won't be able to go this month and sending you loads of hugs.

Thanks for the good wishes ladies.  Feeling really crampy and keep knicker checking (TMI).  not that confident that it will be a positive but being back at work is keeping my mind off it to an extent. Even though this is only my 2nd day back I am totally shattered.  Wait until the kids come in tomorrow.  My dept have been brill and doing all my heavy work like carrying folders, collecting photocopying etc.  These ladies need a sainthood.

Yvonne, don't know if you remember but I was in Monklands with you the same day and I have just went through my first ICSI (currently on 2ww) but I got my appt in April.  the waiting list is appalling but you can take comfort in telling them to stick it.  Your babies are absolutely beautiful honey.  

Love Urs x


----------



## jend (jenny)

sanjo just wanted to wish all the best for your labour hun as i will be sunning ma sell in the carabian  and when i get back you should of had the we bubba  all the best hun  youll be in my thought with them legs spred and you giveing it ye ha xxxx  lol 

  love jen x


----------



## sanjo

Oh Jen you really crack me up hunny - have a great holiday                

Love sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

there is a meet up being organised if anyone is interested here is the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108428.msg1530389#msg1530389

shona xxx

Urs sending you loads of


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Just thought i'd give you all a quick update, i had my prostap jab on tuesday 14th so thats me d/r now. I have my baseline scan booked for 28th aug and hopefully will be starting hrt on 29th and et one day week commencing 10th sept. 
Im sorry its a me post i will read up and do personnels later.

Sam xx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

hope everyone is doing ok

have updated list for sam and urs    oh and sanjo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=94834.msg1406635#msg1406635

shona xxx


----------



## lou-e

Pi**ed off, My long awaited response for today about cancelled cycle went something like this 'Um i wasn't at meeting, can do whatever med/nat, don't know what was wrong with bloods sorry!!! Cue call to Ruth, and have appointment with Dr next Wed.... useless lot. Thank god i'm going out tonight... need a drink 
Sam- Excellent news that u've finally started again
Urs- hope all going ok, ur nearly a week in already
Jend- enjoy ur hols hon, wish it was me
ladies with bumps, hope all going ok for u, not long now for some of u, thanks for all your help and support LXX


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Lou - how come it is never easy?  The Royal look to be awful ....  Called them this week regarding w/list and the list sits at 30 months - so we only get our NHS shots in April time...  !      Enjoy your nite out and have a load to drink is my wise advice

On the back of this, we are going to the GCRM for our initial private consultation next week - to get ready & tested up for end Sept/start Oct treatment....  Eeek!

Only had 1 set of IVF in South Africa in May that resulted in a BFN so really scared if I am honest about starting the rollercoaster again - as the emotional upset when it does not work is awful...  Plus this time it will cost a fortune @ GCRM! I know I should be positive girls - but it is sooo hard after the big let down last time...  Plus I worry that if I am not all happy & positive that this will affect the outcome - did all you lucky ladies with BFP feel 100% positive during treatment - or were some of you dubious & not all that positive prior to & during treatment - do you think this has an effect?  I am worried by being cautious / negative that this will affect my result / outcome  and then maybe I am just throwing money away    

Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Anyway, excited & scared nonetheless!  Plus will be penniless soon as a result! 

Glad everyone else is taking care - will respond to meet up - think it would be nice to meet some more of you - as did not get to chat with everyone last time...  Not sure if DH will come though - will check tonite!

Sorry for a me message again - always feel selfish posting me ones...

Love & hugs to all of you - Tashia xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

lou   they arent good at giving answers hun hope wednesday enlightens you more     

tashia everyone is nervous negative/positive scared facing and during tx hun it is all natural reactions especially after already having had one cycle but sending you loads of           and we are here to help you through the rough times as well as the celebration times to hun 

take care all shona xx


----------



## LiziBee

Welcome to the Glasgow Girls Part 8

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home, please follow the link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108640.0

Lizi.x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

oh me made it first this time 

Birth announcements
Janp 31st oct 2006 
lindsayann 1st march 2007 
Yvonne 4th April  
Mishkamouse 10th April 
SarahDec 10th April  
Kirst 29th June  
sharonC   
sanjo 23rd Aug 
shreks wife 1st Oct 
Gilly 
Booboo 3rd Nov 

Pregnancies
Karen  
Newkid  
Empress Erin  one baby
Shazi  
Lisa  natural 
Annrob  

In tx at the moment

Noble baroness sam   
vonnie15 stimming

Starting tx or waiting tx

sadie
Urs
Lou
Polly (gail)
Tashia
Dame Dobbie
Madam Linzi
Ruth Due to start icsi
Patch due to start january?
Duchess Jennifer Starts August
Marchioness gail FET in may? 
Viceriene suzipooh Awaiting first appointment
Baroness Fifi taking time out at present
Camly looking to go private
kirstyt
Aliso1
spooked out
choochoo
glasgow girl
Ellie
Katrina
Kim 
Lamkins


----------



## Erin

Hi GGs,

Sam - Good luck with tx, hope the time flies by!!   

Lou - No wonder your angry   - hope you had a good big drink!!   

Jend - When you off to the Caribbean?  Hope the hurricanes have long gone!  

Tashia - Don't apologise  - that's what the thread is for!!  My state of mind was completely different before our BFP.  I didn't hold out much hope at all, so was completely chilled.  Have you thought about acupuncture? 

Urs - Not long now!!      

Take care, E X


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

Lou, I can't believe they did not give you any real reason.  I'm sending you cuddles.  

Sanjo, you are getting so close honey.  How are you feeling?

Erin, thanks for the good wishes honey.  Not feeling a 100% positive though.  

I've had really bad cramps since E/T especially at night.  On the constant knicker check.  I've been getting shivery like symptoms as if i'm coming down with the flu.  So tempted to test early but not sure when to as don't want a false positive.  Any ideas ladies when would be the safest time to test. I know booster will have stayed in my system.

How are all you ladies in waiting doing?

Love Urs x


----------



## lou-e

Hi,
shona- am missing off the list   , although don't see a category for 'hangin around in limbo'
Tashia- as the others have said, fertility treatment turns u into an emotional mess, and we're all here for u to support u through this, I am thinking seriosly about going to GCRM for my next cycle so any info would be good.. they are very expensive but the care sounds great on the web page abd very tailored to ur indiviual needs, will need some time out after this cycle to save up though and can't see us affording treatment again until next year
Urs-hang on in there, would love to advise u not to test early but i'm a poas addict and have tested early all cycles starting from 9 days post transfer and on the cycles have been pregnant have had faint faint results since then, but read loads of stuff on girls not getting positives til later on. On the other hand am glad i did early tests with neg cycles as started bleeding 4 days before test date on one and two days on the other so felt was prepared better.
Sam- hows things with u, how are u finding the med FET, any info about what it involves would be good
Sanjo- any sign of baby yet?? 
Hi to all others 
Lxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Just a wee quick catch up as I am back from Spain and my washing is like a mountain and the midwifes come tomorrow so I need to tidy up a bit. I have just skim read through the posts so apologies if I miss anyone.
Urs- Stay positive, I had the exact same as you - a 9/10 and a 10/10 and I will be 12 weeks tomorrow! So hopefully, that is a good sign for you.
Lou -e - sorry you are getting messed about. I hope you get it all sorted at your meeting on Wednesday
Jen- have a fab holiday, hope you get better weather than me ( we had 2 days of rain in Spain)
Sanjo- Oh my god, you are so close now, I can't believe it. Good luck !!!!

love to all the g.g.'s
Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Lou am sorry sweety that is you on list now

shazi nice to have you back hun hope you had a fab holiday 

hope everyone else is doing good

urs sending you      hun not long now

shona xxx

p.s. vonnie how you doing


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Lou e - What a wee shame for you hunny  

Urs - Im well just a wee bit nervous!  Im hoping that all is OK at your end, please try not to test......tempting know but try not to.
Whats your test date?  I also had cramping in my 2ww ( a wee bit of encouragement)      

Shazi - Good to see your back,  12 weeks tomorrow OMG - i bet your still a wee skinny malinky too    Good luck with the midwives tomorrow.

Jen - Hope your not near where the hurricane is  

Love to all

sanjoxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

I posted yesterday, or thought I had, but when I looked at the site later on my post wasnt there!  So here is another one, it better work this time or else!!!!  

Lou - sorry to hear about your news, that is so frustrating.  Will you get to speak to the consultant about it tomorrow?  You should complain so they know how these things affect people.

Urs - cramps are a good sign, there is a lot to be positive about so hang in there honey      

Sam - how's the down regging going?  Hope you're ok.

Hi to everyone else, hope everyone is ok
Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Just a wee quickie! Thanks for all the positive thoughts and advice.  Feeling a bit better today.  

Boo, how gorgeous is baby boo.  what a fantastic scan photo.  that is defo one for the baby album.  

Love Urs


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Urs - Sending you good luck wishes for Friday        

Love Sanjoxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Boo- what a clear photo of gorgeous wee Boo. That is amazing how much you can see

Urs- Good luck    . My fingers and toes are crossed for you 

Sanjo- Gosh it's nearly time. I will need to start buying the local paper to look out for you. I am still skinny but that means my bump is more obvious as there is nowhere else for it to go. I am liking the big boobs though!

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hope you're all well.

Urs - any sign of AF yet?  Hope you are managing not to go  
All the best for Friday, I will be thinking of you              

Sandra - the time is nigh for baby Sanjo to make it's appearance!  Hope it all goes well honey.

Shazi/Urs - thanks for your nice comments about the wee one.  We think it's cute too but we are biased!  It is amazing to think what technology can do these days....

Love Boo x


----------



## Erin

Urs - Sending loads of      for Friday.  Hope your wee mammy is lighting loads of candles too! (hope the chapel has checked it's smoke alarms, lol  )  I had cramps before my BFP, so I've got everything crossed for you!!   

Shazi -    at you loving the boobs!!!

Sanjo - Another wee    for tomorrow!!

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Sandra has just text she had a wee boy 6lb 9oz both mum and baby doing good



sandra           
so happy for you and your dh sweety

shona xx


----------



## aliso1

Hi Girls


Have been AWOL for quite a few months now but have decided to have 2 last attempts and we are now going private.

So back up to the GCRM to sign the consent forms today.  Was up in June for the initial meeting but it took that long to get copy of my records from the GRI.  So I am hoping they will tell me today when we can start as AF reared her head today.


Ali


----------



## Erin

Well done Ali!  Hope you get started this month.  Sending some    your way.

Urs, sending loads of    your way for tomorrow.

E X


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

thanks for all the positive vibes but it's not good news from me.  starting cramping and bleeding really heavily yesterday and today it has just got a hell of a lot worse.  tested with hpt (x2) and its a def BFN.  oh god - hate seeing it up here like that.  dh and I are totally devastated as we had maybe just started to hope it had worked.  I've only ever seen dh cry once before and that was when i told him that we needed IVF - why does this hurt so much?  

Again ladies thanks for all the support and advice.  I think I would have really have lost the plot if it wasn't for the support.

Urs x 

PS Shona, can you give Sandra my congratulations.


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs, you know how sorry I am to hear your news - I'm sure it is no consolation but I was so sure it would work for you, everything seemed to be in your favour.

Sending you and dh big hugs, we are here when you are ready  

Ali - nice to see you back again, hope it all went well at the GCRM today?

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

urs am so sorry it didnt work this time sweety 

ali nice to hear from you again sweety good luck with the tx

shona xx


----------



## claire200

Hi ladies.  Ive posted on here a few times a while back.

Im actually in Paisley but the Renfrewshire threads are eally quiet and slow so is it ok if I join you here?

We have just had our appointment through for Dr Gemmel at the RAH in Paisley.  Its 26th September so about 5 weeks away.  
Anyone seen her?  Ive heard she is nice.  
H has to drop in another sample for SA on Monday aswell.  I am assuming this is just to check for any difference from the previous tests (Aug 06 and May 07)

We were told before that it would probably be ICSI.  I just hate all this waiting about.

Can anyone tell me how long they waited for NHS ICSI in the Glasgow area??


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Urs- I am really sorry that this cycle didn't work out for you  . I truly truly hoped you would get good news. Look after yourself and d.h. and I am thinking of you 

Claire- you are welcome to post on the Glasgow page. I am afraid I don't know anything personally about the RAH or waiting lists for ICSI but someone else on here probably will.

Ali-Good luck with your appointment today

love
Shazi x


----------



## lou-e

Hi everyone,
Urs- so sorry to hear your news sweetie, it sounded as if things were so good for u too, nothing will make u feel better right now so big hugs and hope u feel  better soon x  
Boo- your scan pic is fantastic, your not baised it is soo cute!
Claire- welcome to the thread
ali- glad to see your giving things another go, the stats from Gcrm are great so lets hope your lucky  
Sanjo-     Fantastic news congrats on your precious wee baby xx
Love to all others Lxx


----------



## Erin

Urs - Gutted for you and DH       Nothing prepares you for a BFN       You and your DH take care of each other,   to you both.

Claire - I think the wait used to be 6 months for Glasgow, but that's going back over a year ago.  I'm sure if you call the GRI, they'll give you a "rough" idea!!

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## claire200

Thanks for the welcome ladies


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

claire welcome to the thread hun havent had any dealings with paisley but wishing you all the luck in the world hun, good luck with the test on monday to hun

shona xx


----------



## catt

Hello all,

I posted on this thread ages ago but would like to join in again if ok? I had a m/c in July at 8 weeks    We were at Nuffield and now waiting to go to GRI in Sept to discuss when we can start another ICSI. Claire - we waited 12 months for GRI appt and went private while waiting as I am too impatient! I used to stay in Paisley but don't know much re RAH treatment. Thinking of looking at adoption too as I always wanted a big family and feel I can't put my life on hold waiting to see if IVF will be a success. Anyone else got any thoughts on this?

Cheers all.


----------



## claire200

Catt - so sorry to hear about your m/c.  

Are you now going with the NHS?  I was under the impression that if you had treatment privately you were no longer elligble for NHS treatment?

I heard a range of waitiing times now, from 6 months to 14 months.  Suppose it must change alot.  Will just have to wait and see next month at our RAH appointment.


----------



## Treaco

Cat I also had a m/c in August/September 2005 after our 2nd IVF but as you can see from my ticker we done a FET in December 2005 and got our gorgeous son from that, I know how you are feeling because the m/c was the hardest thing we have ever had to deal with but I believe our positive thinking/attitude that it will work got us where we are today, Infertility is by no means easy it took it 6 years and alot of heartache to get our little one but once they are here all the heartache is forgotten and they are worth every minute of what you go through to get them. Stay positive and hopefully it will work.

Hi to everyone else will try and make the meet up to meet some more of you but I'm nightshift that wk/end but will try and get up early to come over.  Sanjo not long now I remember this time last year when I was waiting for J to come and time seemed to stand still, hopefully your little one will come soon.

Love Michelle xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Catt- welcome back, sorry to hear about your m/c, i had m/c after feb cycle and its so unfair that after what we go through to get that BFP that it all ends badly  
Claire- i think that u are still eligible for nhs treatment even after private cycles as long as u dont have any children, but thats just my taking on things so maybe someone else will know better...didn't even know that RAH did IVF so shows how much i know
 :AF arrived today, so will be starting bloods next week... forgot to mention about appointment on wed so here goes, bloods apparently on low side for linning to be good so though best to wait, he predicted based on bloods AF would be thurs/fri and i said def sun/mon..  ;Who needs bloods. So we came to decision to try nat again and if bloods whacky again will convert straight to medicated on day 21, so pleased enough with that
take care all Lxx


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

just a wee quickie, thanks for the kind words.  still feeling sad but at least I have stopped crying.  thank god - i was actually getting a bit sick of seeing myself with a big puffy face and blotchy skin.  decided that I am defo not an attractive cryer - some people look so graceful and sad - I just look mental!

Dh and I are spending some time together and giving each other loads of hugs.  

Lou - good news about the FET.  fingers crosed that bloods are okay.

Claire - sorry I forgot to welcome you to thread.  

Welcome back Catt.  

love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Urs - good to see you posting again, I have been thinking about you these past few days.
Hope the hugs are helping you both and that perhaps sometime soon you will feel up to thinking about trying again  

Lou - good to hear about your FET, at least you now have a back up plan if the bloods are not what they expect and hopefully there will be no more disappointments for you.  Best of luck honey.

Catt - sorry to hear about your m/c.  As far as I can remember, you have to have been off the IVF waiting list for 6 months before going down the adoption route with our local authority but it may be different with yours.  

Claire - welcome to the thread hon, hope you dont need to wait too long to get started.  Btw Lou is right, you are still eligible for NHS treatment even if you have had private treatment - as long as you have no kids...

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sorry just a quickie just now will post again later

just to let you know Kirst was in touch and she had a baby girl have updated the list

treaco sanjo had a baby boy hun his name is ben. Hope to see you saturday if you let me know hun i will put you's on the list for the sake of tables

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108640.msg1536509#msg1536509

shona xxx


----------



## Erin

Urs, Good to see you online again.  Keep up the big hugs    You do get over a BFN, but take your time.  We had a wee break between our first and second tx, it's a lot emotionally and physically for the body to go through.  Take care  .

Lou, Good luck with the FET   

Catt, so sorry to hear of your m/c.  I don't know how you get over something like that!  Tx is hellish enough, without losing that longed for wee baby.  

Claire, as the others have said, only if your private tx is successful, do you lose your place on the NHS list.  We were mislead about that too and spent 2 years waiting  

Kirst & Sanjo - Well done!!   

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Urs- it's nice to hear from you again. You sound like you and d.h. are really looking after each other.

Catt- Welcome back. Very sorry to hear about your m/c can't even begin to imagine how horrible that must be.

Kirst and Sanjo- Many congrats on your new additions  . PM'd you Sanjo

Lou- Good luck with your next cycle ! Hope this is the one for you

I had another scan yesterday and all was well. Took ages to get a measurement as baby was upside down and sleeping on it's head and had to jump around in the end to move him/her. One of the nurses at my local hospital saw my name in the notes and came rushing out to see me and asked to do my scan because she had treated me over 2 years previously when I had 2 unsuccessful i.u.i.'s and she was so excited for me and it was lovely to get such personal service again. Then we went out for a meal to celebrate and a guy my husband knows insisted on paying for it for us, so all in all, it was a lovely day.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Kirst - congratulations on the birth of your wee girl!  
Hope you are all doing ok.

Shazi - what a great day you had yesterday!

Hope everyone else is ok
Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls,

Urs - I am so very sorry - know how you feel after our first BFP with IVF earlier this year - it is a killer...  DH and I took ages to recover - only just back on our feet over the last 4-6 weeks...  Hold onto each other for dear life is my advice xxxx

Sanjo & Kirst - congrats you lucky ladies!

Boo - love the scan photo - amazing how clear it is - what a cutie!  

Catt - sorry about the m/c...  must be even worse than a BFN...

Welcome Claire & Good luck Lou!

Sorry if I missed anyone - cannot believe how busy the board has been recently!

DH and I were at the GCRM last week (same day as you were Ali!) - and had our AMH test etc done...  Going to go for it in October - had last minute nerves and nearly put off until Jan 08 - but then did a u turn and decided to just go for it....  Very excited but still very nervous - most worrying for me is if we get another BFN as it was a killer....  But on the other hand it may be a BFP which would just be the most amazing thing!  Lovely clinic & fab staff so far - Ali when are you doing your tx - Sept or Oct time?  We should start end Sept if my cycle behaves this month...

Love to all, Tashia xxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

I posted on this thread a wee while ago and decided to take some time out as we got a BFN and wanted to get my head around things.  Booked to go for a 2nd attempt in November but I noticed that some of you are going to the GCRM for tx.  I have looked into going there and would like to get your thoughts and opinons on the clinic?

Ta
Vonnie


----------



## lou-e

Hi gg, 
Urs- nice to see u back girl, it takes time to get over your BFN, but you will gradually start to feel better, and maybe even up for another cycle, my theory is that i'm not going to get pregnant sitting around doing nothing about it so i always feel better when i have a cycle planned... on the downside though this is my last one til next year and i know that i will take it badly if it doesn't work, but it can't be as bad as having a m/c so i feel that we will cope!! Oh and theres always prozac to fall back on!! 
Yvonne& Tashia- welcome back ladies, hopefully you will be lucky this time  
Any ideas for excuses for time off work to go in for bloods?? Have used them all up last month and am worried about how i can get away for these ones
take care Lxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Ladies

So sorry Urs to see your result : Im thinking of you hunny. 

Im taking time out from this thread for a while due to not having much time to devote to it, sorry girls.  I will be thinking of you all in your TTC journey and will pop on from time to time.

Take care & baby dust to all                            

Sanjoxx


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

urs nice to see you posting sweety 

sanjo you take your time sweety you will be shattered just now getting used to wee ben being about but fab i am sure

love to all i havent mentioned
shona xxx


----------



## aliso1

Hi All,

GCRM has decided we go for ICSI.  The GRI did ICSI on our last attempt and I did feel different as if it was beginning to work (if that makes sense).  Got to trust their knowledge and I hope and pray that iwe get our BFP in the end.  The have changed my drug to Menapour form Gonal F so will miss the pen injector. 

I should be back up on the 12th Sept for D/R so it is back on the rollercoaster again.

Tashia keep in touch as we can help each other in this fretful time. 

Vonnie so far so good with the GCRM but it is early days but they do seem to be producing good results in positives.  When we were waiting there was a couple came out with their scan picture and I just looked at my husband and we both thought could that be us in November!! Oh to dream


Alison


----------



## Tashia

Hi Alison

Looks like we will be helping each other through this at the same time - so glad I will have a 'buddie'!   

Here's to positive outcomes - too scared to wish too much though    

Get our AMH back in the next 2 weeks - so will then know about when we actually start the whole process - but think it will be just before you - but let's see what they say...

Love to everyone else, Tashia xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Tash,

Thanks for the info on GCRM seriously considering moving there for my 2nd cycle.  

Y


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Tashia and Alison- well, not long for you both before treatment begins!! I really hope that you boost up those GRCM positive figures
and get the perfect result! It must be quite exciting to try somewhere so new , where they will still be fresh and positive about everything.    to you both.

Vonnie- Good luck with your next cycle, wherever you decide to go for it, I hope it's good news  

Lou-e - Is there no possibility of telling your work the truth or is that a bad idea? If it is, I would be as close to the truth as possible and say something like , you need blood tests taken throughout your cycle as you are having irregular bleeding, low hormone levels or something to do with wonky periods investigated. When I had to take time off for e.c. I wrote  gynaelogical procedure on my sick line as only one boss knew the truth. Everyone else didn't want to pry and never asked what I meant.

Shona- How are you enjoying your maternity leave? Are you having a nice lazy time with your feet up doing very little? I hope you are, cause it will be your last chance!!

love
Shazi x


----------



## pupz

Hi there,not sure if I am on the right place for the moan that is to follow but I have just found this thread having not been on since last bfn in march.

I am soooooooooooooooo p****d off with Glasgow royal infirmary. After 4 fet's and an egg retrieval in a less than 18 month period I took some time out . I called to start my second ivf this week having completely rearranged my work and my holidays to make it possible only to find they are FULL and could only take me by holding over my dates till I was away at a conference and my husband ( who does not work here a lot) would be who knows where. It looks like the next two AF's won't work as starting dates either so it will be November or so before I can even think about getting started again.

Obviously they could give me no reassurance I would be taken next time either.

Talk about making a stressful situation worse.

I really regret not having kept a diary of all the appointments with them since day one as it is a catalogue of inefficiency. I do appreciate they are doing a job with low resources etc but it just makes me want to get it over with them and move on.

Sorry.

P
xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Pupz- welcome back to the thread, of course you can moan here, i've been doing plenty. Have to say agree, agree, agree with what your saying about GRI, i feel like my case notes must have 'problem patient' on them as i'm constantly moaning to them.  Had major moans about stupid things, like, waiting 3 months for an appointment for them to tell u ur bloods are ok, u can go ahead with treatment next cycle, on that appointment was day 2 of cycle so said, 'can i just book in now then to have my prostap day 21, answer- 'no u have to call us on day 1 of ur cycle'    . Also when i went for scan and was told to expect bad news when i went back next time, none of the nursing staff so much as spoke to me about it just handed me appointment to come back the next week. I then called them up and told them i was transferring my care back to my own hospital, where i work, and Isobel called me at home about it. Shes really lovely and is the co-ordinator so speak to her if your not happy, she at least listens.
Shazi- thanks for advice re work, i called my ward manager and she was quite helpful, decided to be honest as she knew about previous treatment etc and she will help rearrange shifts etc, only problem is that shes on hols next week and somebody else doing her job but says will leave them an e-mail to say will be calling in sick and not to ask too many questions. So feel less anxious about it now. Thanksx
Hows everyone else, is anyone else going to be joining me in 2ww?
Love Lxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Pupz - the same thing happened to me last year when we'd decided to go private.  We had our consultation in July/August and I was told to call with my next af.  He said if you get "bumped" (or as the GRI like to put it, "deferred") twice then you will definitely get in the third time.
I didnt get in in September or October and I knew that if my af didnt arrive by a certain date in November then I wouldnt get in then either due to the Christmas holidays.  So when I called in October I explained that my af wouldnt arrive at the "right" time in November so could I definitely book in for December and they said yes.  I just gave them a rough date for af and was told to call back when it arrived.
I would do as Lou suggests and explain the situation, say you want to complain then Isobel will call you back.  I would have thought it would have been easier to get booked for a FET as you are not going through egg collection but obviously not.

Lou - that is good about your work, that must be a weight off your mind and gives you one less thing to worry about.

Tashia and Alison - best of luck with the GCRM, they do seem to have excellent success rates so hopefully you guys will be two of their successes too!

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

ali nice to hear from you again wishing you loads of luck with your upcoming tx

tashia good luck with you upcoming tx to hun

shazi how you doing hun? am just lazing about just now have lost that burst of energy i had again but am sure it will come back

pupz  there are lots of people having probs getting into gri sweety it isnt fair hope you get in soon and it suits a time when you dh is here hun

lou when is it you get et hun?

hope everyone else is doing ok

shona xx


----------



## lou-e

hI GG,
SHONA- not long left now, you must be getting excited to meet your little baby, do you know what your having?   
Boo- what about you hun, is all going ok with u?
Had bloods today but not ready yet so back on fri, and then over the weekend. Thats what happened last time and personally i think that they just missed my surge as had bloods day 13&15 and one was on the way up and the other showed had ovulated so wouldn't take a scientist to work out when it was!! So will ask to have them done both days just to be sure and hopefully ET next week!!! Am dreading it, and especially the 2ww just cant face a BFN, especially in the week when 2 of my friends are due!
Love to all others, what about SAM, is she been around, she must be about ready for FET Lxx


----------



## pupz

hello-very very helpful to know I am not alone but hey as it seems like all of us are having difficulties there must be something seriously worng at gri,no? I have never heard of Isolbel till tonight but if I get a hard time next time I call i will def ask for her so thanks for that.

I've actually used all my frozen embies so this is the 2nd full ivf I'm going  for.

Happy vibes to all.

P
xx


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Hope you are all feeling ok. Just reading pupz and lou-e experiences of GRI. Oh no it sounds awful. I think we may have spoiled ourselves going to the Nuffield for our first attempt. I don't have regular cycles so can't predict when my next 'day 1' will be. So does this mean that even if I have waited 4 months for to phone for my day 1, I might be told to wait another 4 months (that's usually how long it takes for me)? 

Also just to say Claire - you only can't get NHS treatment if you have a child already so you are able to go private and NHS until one is successful then any after it's private only.
Ta,

Cat


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

lou how did things go hun i havent been on all weekend but been wondering how you were going with the bloods.  sam is waiting for her fet hun dont know when she last posted on here.  we were told a girl for us hun

pupz      for 2nd cycle hun

catt i hope you get some answers on timescale hun it isnt easy the waiting

hope all the gg's are doing good

shona xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi there,
Surge detected  . Wee embies getting defrosted tomorrow- only have 3 so need to keep fingers crossed that we get some to transfer, if all goes ok have transfer wednesday, am stressing already!!
Catt- sorry if we put you off GRI, i think that by the time you get to going down the road of needing ivf you have already spent so much time going from Gp to Gynae etc and waiting around on referrals etc, that you just want to get on with things and sometimes have felt like banging my head off the wall with frustration when they take so long over things. I should only say good things about them as otherwise wouldn't have my wee chap, maybe its just sour grapes because things not going as i had planned!
Shona- A girl, thats lovely, bet you can't wait to meet her, hope your doing ok, not long now.
Will update you about embies when i know, please cross your fingers for me 
Love Lxx


----------



## Shreks wife

lou 

keep           hun i only had three frosties when i went for fet to and they all thawed hun so keep          not long now wednesday everything is crossed for you hun

shona xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi,
Thanks Shona, had 6 after my last fresh cycle and it was my choice to defrost half and half as they wanted to defrost all and choose the best one, but it felt better last time as i knew if they didn't defrost ok had another 3 to use but thats me all used up   
Anyway have to look on the positives, and did get pregnant last time even although ended up having m/c and must be due some luck surely!! You'll probably need to repeat that to me at least a dozen times over the next few weeks, i hate the 2ww as you come out so happy grinning from ear to ear and then gradually you start getting less and less positive as the time goes on.
Love Lxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Lou - sending you loads of luck for your wee frosties to survive the thaw     
Keep us posted!

Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Lou- I hope all your wee frosties have survived the thaw and are doing well. Sending you lots of    
for Wednesday

love
Shazi x


----------



## lou-e

Hi girls,
2 out of 3 are ok so in for ET tomorrow, am seriously stressing that they survive til then, but thats same as last time, lost one in thaw and they were ok overnight til transfer, so     thinking!
I just dread a call telling me not to bother coming in, the guy on the phone was a bit monotone about it all so now parnoid that its cause theyre crappy!! Lxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Sorry ive been awol  

Lou good luck tomorrow hun keeping everything crossed and sending you lots of      

Shazi your bump must be getting big hun, glad everthing's going well hunni

Urs sorry to hear your news hun, glad you're back 

Ali good luck tomorrow hun with d/r

Thashia, vonnie, pupz good luck with your upcoming tx. 

Boo Boo how are you doing hun? taking it easy i hope.

Shona what can i say you dont have long to go, 17 days and counting hun. 

Well i have a scan on friday to check lining as mondays scan showed lining was 4.9mm and it has to be at least 7mm. Hoping it gets thicker by then. If not then have to wait till next month. Trying to stay positive. Does anyone know if theres anything i can do for it to get thicker?

Sam xxx


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Thinking of you Lou - the waiting for each stage is so hard. Good luck tomorrow.

Sam - I am an expert on thin linings as it was discovered I had something which was meaning my lining was never getting thicker than 3mm - 4mm at most. So prognova was out for me and then they tried various combinations over some time until a combination of Gonal-F, Cetratide and Viagra worked for me and I got to 8mm. The Nuffield gave me oral viagra but the GRI told me they can make it in pessary form which is meant to be better. This combination was very individualised and unlikely you would need so uch but it worked for me - although no way of knowing if it was the viagra or inj's or what. I also went for acupuncture 3 weeks or so prior to each transfer.

Cheers,

Cat


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
All ok with ET i think!! Both had lost cells during the thaw, but were dividing up again and back to what they were, they seemed to think that was a good sign!!No symptoms yet     OMG its gonna be a long few weeks
Thank u for all ur positive support, has made it so much easier  
Will annoy u again soon with questions about symptoms Lxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Lou im glad things went well hun, sending you lots of 

Catt thanks for the info hun, i'll just need to wait till friday and see whats happening in there. 

Hello to everyone else

sam xxx


----------



## aliso1

Morning girlies

At work already and already crabbit, will need to post a more happy note later as the hormones are already kicking in from D/R injection last night.



Speak to you all later

Ali XX


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

Lou thats great sweety  for your  and we are here to support you so ask away if you need to hun        

sam oh i cant wait till tomorrow to see how you got on hun dont know if this works but worth a try a wee lining thickening dance                    sending you loads of    hun. your bubbles are just waiting to shoot to 27777 for et sweety  

hope everyone else is doing ok

ali hope the dr isnt to bad on you hun

shona xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Hope you're all ok.
Just popped on to wish Lou all the best for the 2ww, it's all sounding good so far        
Urs - hope you are doing ok hon  
Sam - did you try the Q10?  Wishing you all the best for tomorrow petal  
Ali - hope you're doing ok and not suffering too much with the down reg.

Hope everyone else is well.
Love Boo x


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Hows everyone tonight? Just a quickie as i feel sick and im on egg shells as really nervous about tomorrow's scan.

Will let you all know how i get on. Hope everyone's ok

Sam xxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

This is a quickie as im in work. I had scan today and that went well lining was 6mm. ET will hopefully be on tuesday. I have to call in on monday and see what happens. They will be taking out 5 embryos, and i've been told they were pre nuclear so didnt have a chance to divide when they were frozen which means they have a better chance.

Speak to u all later.
Sam xxx


----------



## lou-e

Evening Girls,
SAM- fantastic news about lining, wishing you lots of luck for mon and ET on tues. You have loads of potential embies waiting on u, so am sure u will have a few quailty ones to choose from   
Ali- hope all going ok with the D/R, i was a mess on prostap, migraines all day etc, which was why i was so keen to avoid it again and do nat cycles with FET, am sure u will get the BFP ur after it must be about your turn hun
Boo, Shona, Sam-Thank u so much to all of u for your kind words, started off really positive about things but now did too much reading about embryos loosing cells etc and started becomming neg about things so have stopped all that and trying to think positive again. Went back to work today and feeling fine not even got my usual pmt as feel at least am doing something positive this month. One question though, if u always ovulate 14 days before your period and they do transfer day 10 days before its due surely if not pregnant will come 10 days after transfer, if your still with me?? Asked nurse about that one and she was a bit vague with answer- anyone?? 
Some of u ladies must be thinking about having a baby soon surely  
Best wishes to all Lxx


----------



## UrsJ

Lou-e so glad so hear you finally got your FET.  Good Luck honey.

Sam  fingers crossed for you for Tuesday.  That's good news about the embies.  

Hi boo, I'm doing okay honey.  how are you and bubba doing!  looking forward to meeting him/her.  Just realised that you've not that long to go.  Are you excited/anxious - silly questions - probably both.  You deserve it honey for all the support.

Shona and Sanjo, how are you both?

Well sorry for not being on much recently - decided a timeout for me was needed - had a lot of family stuff to deal with and along with the BFN, I just didn't have the energy/emotional well being to log on.  Well anyway things are starting to sort themselves out with the family side and we have both decided to try go for it again.  We're going to try to get back in when next A/F arrives.  I won't get pregnant sitting around and doing nothing so feel I'm better actively trying to do something.  I wasn't sure if I was doing the right thing as my stomach was still really swollen upto about 5 days ago.  I actually looked pregnant and was getting some funny looks at work.  Anyway that's subsided so here we go again...... hopefully.

all the best to all you gorgeous glasgow girls

Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Urs- Lovely to see you back on line again. I am glad that you are feeling more positive now.

Lou- e - Congratulations on everything going well with e.t. I am sending lots of     for your  . I don't know the answer to your ovulation question I am afraid,  but lets hope that your period is not something you are going to get anyway!!

Sam- Best of luck for Tuesday! It has seemed like ages since your e.c. and you will be more than ready to get to e.t. Hopefully, you will keep following the same path as me and get a  !  Sending you     too.

Ali- Good luck with the d/r , I think that is the worst bit really

Shona- You are nearly there now. How are you keeping? It must almost seem like a dream in a way that soon your baby will be here and in your arms. You must be so so exited now!

love to all
Shazi x


----------



## SBB

Hi
Wondered if I could join you girls. Haven't been on this thread for a while. Have read through posts and kind of caught up with some of you. Sam and Shona hello hope you 2 are well.

I am having DE cycle with ICSI, SIL donated her eggs. She had prostap last week and we go back to hosp on 26th sept to start my meds and her injections.

Am quite nervous as this will be our last funded cycle.

Good to see so many BFP and gives me hope that it will be our turn next.

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hi Sadie - good luck with your DE cycle, hope this is the one for you    
Shazi - hope you're ok and keeping well?
Urs - good to see you posting again.  Sorry to hear about your family troubles.  Hopefully this cycle is "it" for you both and you are back on here soon with some good news.  
I am ok (thanks for asking) and yes, very excited about the birth - well not the pain side of things, the other bit!
Sam - best of luck for tomorrow honey    

Lou - hope you're hanging in there.  Your theory about testing earlier makes sense - wonder why the nurse was so vague about it.
And step away from the internet girl, you will just distress yourself - remember the GRI thought the fact they were dividing up again was a good sign, so try and focus on that.  When is your test date?  

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## lou-e

Morning ladies,
Just wanted to wish sam     for her wee frosties, hope you get some good news today girl!! Let us know how things are going.
Sadie-Welcome, and good luck with ur cycle, what a fantastic SIL u have
Nothing exciting to report, few niggles in the nether regions but other than that not much. Have stopped trawling the internet as cant change things and was getting me down.. official test date the 26th.. yeah right!! Will do test next weekend when AF would be due as would rather know than go to loo to be met by witch!! Thanks Boo for keeping me positive.
Speak soon LXX


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Well i phoned the clinic (couldnt wait till 3pm), all 5 have thawed ok, they are all 1 cell and will start dividing overnight. 
ET is booked for 2.15pm. 

Sam xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi
Thanks for the welcome.

Sam- Good luck for ET fingers crossed. The FET thread has had some great luck recently lets hope you are ones of those lucky ones.

Lou-e- Thanks for the the good wishes. Wishing you all the luck in the world. 2WW worse part.

Boo-Boo- I think I remember you from when I did my first cycle. So pleased to see it worked for you. Hope all goes well with the BIG push.

Good luck to everyone else too.

Love Sadie   

P.S am nightshift hence time of post


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

Wow - I have been on hols for a week and come back and the board has been sooo busy!  Lots to catch up on...

Just a quick one to let you know that I got my results from the GCRM end of last week and my AMH is 22.2 (pretty good for a 31.5 year old) - was deliriously happy as was expecting it to be much lower...

Seeing GCRM tomorrow again to go through the tailored treatment plan - will be interesting to see what they suggest / put forward.  Was going to start tx next week, but did not realise I had to be screened for Rubella - so having this done next week & start tx end October now...  Treatment in the UK is so much more strictly regulated than South Africa.....

Love & best wishes to all, Tashia xxx


----------



## Erin

Sam & Lou - everything crossed for you on the 2ww!!    

Urs - Well done you for getting back into the frame of mind for another cycle!  Sending you some   .  When's AF due?

Shazi - How you keeping?  Has it sunk in yet??  Took me and DH ages!!!  

Sadie - Good luck with your next cycle - what a fab SIL!!   

Tashia - All sounds good so far - good luck!   

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## maria78

Hi there! 

Hope you are all doing fine! I have not been on the thread for a while, and am at the moment waiting for the first consultaiton at the IVF clinic. I was just wondering whether anyone has done a natural cycle IVF, i.e. IVF without any drugs and with the collection of only the one egg you produce naturally per month? I just read about it in a brochure, and it sounds really good. The success rates are only 10% per cycle, but you can have a go every cycle, and it is much cheaper than normal IVF. Has anyone talked to their doctor about this? I really hope to be able to try this out for a year or so before starting with hormones. I just hope the doctor agrees as well...

Good luck to everyone!!!

Maria xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi gorgeous girls

Sam, hope today went well for you.  I have my fingers crossed for you honey.  

Lou, how are you holding up ..... I always thought I would be okay during the 2ww but found it an absolute nightmare.  Hang in there honey.

Tashia, good news about the AMH results.  How was the holiday?

Hi Sadie, what a wonder SIL you have.  Good luck for next wednesday.

Maria, welcome to the thread honey.  I've never discussed this with doctor so can't really advise on the rules/procedure etc.  Hope everythin goes okay.

To all the lovely ladies -    

Love Urs x

Erin, AF is due tomorrow but I know for a fact it will be late.  Was really regular before but used to get really bad PMT, back ache and bloating all at once the day before it was due.  No signs yet.  I'm just waiting for it to appear and then phone the royal.  Chances are I might not get in this month.....but we live in hope!

Boo thanks for the good wishes honey.


----------



## UrsJ

Post looks screwed up.....I'm sure I put my name at the end of it and not in the middle   ...Erin and Boo - it looks as if it is a PS. It defo not.  How could I possibly PS the two of you!    

Love Urs x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

this is a message from sam she had an 8 & 9 both grade 1 4 cell embies replaced today so that is her on the dreaded 2ww, she is resting up tonight but will be on to talk tomorrow 


shona xxx


sam  on the  sweety sending you


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Sam- well done on getting such fab embies replaced.   on your  !

Tashia- Great results ! October will be here before you know it!

Sadie- Welcome! Good luck for next week, sending you   

Lou- How are you doing? The days are passing slowly for you , I bet.

Shona- You are so close to the end now! Every time I come on here I am just waiting to hear if you have had your baby yet!

Maria- Welcome! I only know of 1 person who will be doing natural IVF, but that is because she had cancer and can't take fertility drugs. She has to wait to next year but she says the GRI were enthusiastic and she got info from this site too, so let me know if you do try it, so I can tell her!

Boo and Erin- Hello! How are you both doing? I imagine getting bigger by the day! Hope you are both keeping well.

I am doing fine, bought my first baby clothes the other day and with one exception, they all had cows on them ( the other had a puppy on). So, hopefully I will have a true babycowfan !!

love
Shazi xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
  SAM- Well done, sounds like u have 2 great quality embies on board, welcome to the 2ww hun, its torture!!!   
Had a great day yesterday where i was convinced that it had worked but not feeling so sure anymore,   don't know if i'm just getting nervous about AF rearing its head at the weekend or what...don't even know why i felt like that yesterday, just felt a bit sickly and boobs were killing me, and when i've had positives in the past the giveaway has always been the sore boobs, complete with striking blue veins!! 
Maria- welcome, i think i may have read on the GCRM site something about nat ivf, but can't remember for sure
Urs- nice to see u back posting, fingers crossed u get in this month again
Ali- how's the D/r going Any crazy lady behaviour??
Erin,Shona,Shazi,Boo- Thanks for keeping us all going throughout our cycles, hope your all well
Tashia- how did u get on with GCRM, do u have a start date or anything yet??
Sadie- How's things with u??
Take care all, will not be posting til the weekend as nightshift Thurs/Fri... please keep ur fingers crossed for me as Af due weekend..not too long to wait, will be a riot at work   
Love Lxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hope you're all well.

Sam and Lou - hope you're both managing to survive the 2ww without going  
Lou - not long to go for you now Mrs.
Best of luck to you both        

Urs - did you get in this month hon?  I am hoping no news from you is good news...

Shazi - hope you're well, you really are a cowfan!  The cow clothes sound very cute.  How far on are you now?  I am good thanks, finish up work next week which is great cause it will give me more time to sleep!  Feel shattered at the mo.

Tashia - that is a great result!  Best of luck with your cycle when it starts honey.

Maria - the natural IVF sounds like a good idea, no more nasty drugs.  Let us know how it goes....

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie to send        and      for 

to sam and lou 

love shona

hope everyone else is ok
shona xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Sam- So glad all went well. Sending you    sticky vibes.

Boo- Your scan pic fab. You must be so excited about meeting your beaut babe.

Lou-e- I am hanging on in there. Think my hormones have hit rock bottom as had good blub last night and felt better. Just a wee bit anxious about everything as this our last funded go and feel under p for it to work. Won't be long now. Good luck for test date on wed.

Tashia- good luck for Oct.

Hi Maria welcome- Sounds good to me no drugs. whoopee. good luck xx

Shazi- Thanks for good wishes need all the support I can get. My mum away just now and missing having her to talk to. Must be really good feelig to be eventually buying clothes for your own wee baby.

Urs- Thanks for wishes. Has AF come yet?

Erin- Your scan pic good too. Bet you so excited too. Good luck.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Patiently waiting for Wednesday. So tired and just want things to get moving before I change my mind.

Love Sadie


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sadie incase am not able to get on sweety good luck for wednesday           

sam and lou             

hope everyone else is doing ok
shona xxx

p.s i will try update the list today sorry havent kept it up to date lately


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
      BFN for us again!!! Af arrived about 10 mins after the ' not pregnant' on the clearblue, mega pee'd off, am so glad that we had DS on first attempt or might have thrown in the towel by now. My list of treatments is now looking ridiculous, maybe time to reasses, 2 pregnancies in 9 yrs(1 m/c) both ICSI not looking too hopeful for us then!!!
Oh and poor DS started the day off vomiting all over the carpet and is poorly with a rash all over him and then dropped a 2L irn-bru on my toes- think i'll go to bed in-case my day gets any worse
Take Care all, speak soon Lxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Lou-e

So sorry you must be gutted. Take good care and be nice to yourself for a few days. Choc and wine usually helps.

Love Sadie


----------



## SAMW

Hi

Lou e im sorry hun,  

Sadie wednesday wont be that long to wait, but i know what its like feels like forever. 

Well im just waiting - half way there. Just wish i could fast forward time   

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Sam xxx


----------



## Shreks wife

lou am sorry sweety 


sam you stay     

shona xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Lou - I am so sorry to hear that honey  
Hope DS is better soon....

Sadie - good luck for Wednesday hon        

Sam - hope you're hanging in there  

Love Boo x


----------



## Shreks wife

sam

sending you         
     

    

shona xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Lou-e _ I am so sorry that your cycle didn't work. You just look after yourself and make sure you get lots of hugs and attention these next few weeks!

Sam- Still keeping everything crossed for a good outcome for you next week . Sending    and  

Sadie- Best of luck for Wednesday!!

Shona- When are you going to pop? I am so excited for you

love
to all GG's

Shazi x


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

sam          

sadie good luck tomorrow hun

shazi see doc tomorrow to see what is gonna happen hun madam is being awkward starting and stopping 

hope everyone else is doing ok

shona xxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108640.msg1536509#msg1536509


----------



## SBB

Hi All
Just to let you know all went well. SIL starts injecions tom and I start prognova. Back next friday for bloods and scan to see where we at.

Shona- how you honey? Baby girl being stubborn?

Lou-e How you doing? Hope you taking care.

Sam- Hanging in there with TWW?

Hi to everyone. I need to go baby sitting for neice and nephew and Lara is crying. Just woke up.


Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone 

Sadie - that is great news hon, what a lovely SIL you have to do that for you both.

Lou - hope you're ok  

Sam - how are you coping on the 2ww?  Hope you're doing ok, not long till dh is back, I bet you cant wait!

Shazi - hope you're keeping well.

Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Boo not long to go now for you hun. Are you looking forward to finishing up from work?

Sadie thats fabulous news hunny. What a great SIL you have hun.  

Shona how are you doing sweetie? Not long for you either.

Lou how you sweetie?  

Shazi the baby clothes sound lovely hun. My BIL's gf is mad about cows aswell. Im sure your baby will look gorgeous in them.

UrsJ how are you hunny?

Tashia, Erin, Maria, hope you are doing ok. If missed anyone sorry and  

Im still holding on in 2ww. More than half way there only have 5 more sleeps till test day. Im so scared and really hoping im not going to have a disappointment.

Sam xxx


----------



## Erin

Lou - Gutted for you and DH   .  Hope you're DS is feeling better too  

Sadie - Sending loads of     to you and SIL for this cycle!  (Thanks for compliments on the wee man, I think he looks cute too, but I'm soooo biased!!  )

Sam -      Five days and counting!!  Got any finger nails left?!?!

Shazi - You're as bad as me - our boy's wardrobe is full already - can't resist!

Take care GGs, sending you all some   E X


----------



## claire200

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well.  Sorry I dont have time for personals as I am in work but just wanted to get on the list, so will catch up with everyones stories from home when I get a chance.
We have just been refered from teh RAH in Paisley to Glasgow Royal.  Hoping to get our first appointment at teh beginning of next year.  We need ICSI as I have severe Endo (lost an ovary and tube etc) and H has low sperm count and morphology.  This was his 3rd SA and this tiome they looked at the gradient aswell.  It was only 270,000 and the doc says she likes to see it in the millions so way off. 
Is anyone attending the Royal?
Can you give me an idea of who the docs are?  Any hints tips?  How long you waited for your first appointments etc?  I would be very grateful for any info at all.  Feels like its all such a  stab in teh dark! 

Has anyone else been refered becasue there was fertility problems with both partners?


----------



## SBB

Hi Claire
Both myself and husband have fertility problems. Me premature ovarian failure, referred initially because of me and found that husband sperm count low and morphology not good. So we required egg donation( from my SIL) and ISCI. We are a right pair. I've no eggs and he's no got much either. Hubby has tried to stop smoking and has been on fertility blend for men which is a herbal med various mixtures of vitamins that you can order from America. It is expensive but if it helps then worth it. Our embryos were much better quality the last time round so we are hoping that it did make a difference. 
I am under Dr Deshpande who deals with egg donation cycles. There's also Dr Yates and Dr Lyle consultants. I don't know any of the rest but the staff are all really nice (only going by my experience) only thing I would say is they can sometimes be difficult to get hold of but that because the always really busy. I don't know much about waiting time just now as when I joined I had my first appt within 12 weeks. The screening process for me took a further few months because of my SIL egg donating. But that was back in 2005 and I know clinic much busier now.
Maybe some of the other girls will know.
Anyway welcome to the thread. 

Love Sadie


----------



## claire200

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply.  Really appreciate it.
Our Doc at the RAH also said we were quite a pair   Just bad luckl I suppose that we both have problems.
I just hate all the not knowing, im so impatient at the best of times!


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG, 
    How are u all, thanks for your kind words, we both are really gutted to be faced with another negative cycle, and just can't believe how difficult it has been this time compared to DS. We will probably try again but not till after christmas due to the money tree all but being wethered away. Thinking of going to GCRM or my Gynae cons mentioned nottingham!! so will be looking into other options while we save up. I think that will probably have been bombed from GRI anyway as couldn't even face handing in my test on wed as just didn't want to speak to anyone and my DS was just to ill to take out of the house for no reason, he has scarlet fever, poor wee thing.
Sam-- How u doing girl, hope ur keeping ur chin up and keeping positive, not long now   
Sadie-- Great to see u have things moving, the time always flies in when u start, keep us posted
Claire-- I think that the waiting times are different depending on your health board but the good news is that u join it from your referral. I have had few negative things to say about GRI, but is mainly due to the fact they are really busy and have a lack of resources which means that u are a number and not an individual, but everybodys different, and u can't argue with their good stats.
Erin, Boo, Shona,Shazi-- Hope u are all well. My friend swears by the raspberry leaf tea to get u going, but haven't tried it as mine decided he was needing out at 36 wks, but might be worth a go for some of u
URS-- how are u?? when are u planning to cycle again?? What u been up too
Off to have some much needed wine 
Take care all LXX


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie for sam as im getting ready for the hospital this afternoon, will catch up on personals when i get home

sam

sending you loads of                                  

for monday hun i will be thinking of you 

shona xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Shona - best of luck honey, dh and I will be thinking of you both and can't wait to hear your good news when it comes  

Sam - only two more sleeps now hon, not long now at all.  Thinking of you  
      
Finished work yesterday, had a lovely day and I cant quite believe it, suddenly it is all starting to feel very real...

Lou - how are you honey?
A friend of mine who is due on Monday started taking the raspberry leaf tea last week and went into labour yesterday.  I have bought some tea and the capsules so I might start taking them next weekend - got a concert next week which I dont want to miss!! haha
Seriously though, I dont want anything to happen too soon so will try and hold off for a wee while...
How is your son doing?  Poor wee thing, hope he's feeling better soon.

Claire - there is also a doctor called Dr Nelson who is lovely, I've only ever seen him and Dr Lyall (she did my e/t).  Dh's count ranged from 2-26million but on the actual day of e/c it was only about 100,000 which worried us both, however it all turned out ok in the end.
We waited 6 months from our referral from the gp to our first consultation but your area might be different.  It's worth calling the GRI to ask them how long you might have to wait, at least then it gives you an idea.

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## UrsJ

hi ladies

not been on for a while again.  so sorry.

Lou honey, I was so upset to hear your news.  How are you and dh doing?  Sending you both lots of love.  (hope the scarlet fever is clearing up)

Sam,  my fingers are crossed for you honey.  Wishing you all the best for test date.

Boo, on maternity leave..... is it really that close?  Hope your enjoying every minute of it.  Will catch up soon honey.

Shrek and Erin, how have you both been.

Hope you don't mind me asking a wee bit of advice.  My periods are really late after failed tx...... 10 days - I have always been a 28 day cycle.  I expected it to be a little later but not this much so not looking forward to them coming as even on 28 day cycle they are horrendous.  Anyhoo, enough waffling..... is this normal?  I really want to try again as quickly as possible.

To all the gorgeous girls, sending you lots of love.

Urs x


----------



## Erin

Hi Urs,

My cycle was as regular as clockwork before tx too!  You can see how far apart my two fresh cycles were, so that will give you idea of how bad it was after the BFN!

The acupuncture really helped bring it on and helped with the cramps too.  I could always tell when she was about to turn up as I had back and stomach pain for a few days before.  With acu, I only realised when I went to the loo that she had arrived (sorry if tmi!!)!!

Hope she arrives soon, E X


----------



## UrsJ

Thanks Erin

Really appreciate it but now feeling oh s***.  .  I just had a look at your dates and they were really long apart.  I hope mines don't go that long or I'll probably take to my bed. .

Love Urs


----------



## lou-e

HI ladies,
Just a quickie to wish Sam good luck for testing, will be thinking about u hun
  
LXX


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs - good to see you posting again.  Hopefully af will turn up soon and you can get going again as soon as possible.  Speak to you soon  

Sam - best of luck honey        

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Just to let you know that Shona had her wee girl this morning, here's a link to the announcement:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=113284.0

Love Boo x


----------



## SAMW

Hi girls 

Thanks for all your support and wishes. Got a call from clinic and its a 

Sam xxx


----------



## Tashia

Oh Sam - I am soo sorry darling - I was so sure it was going to be good news for you.....

Look after each other & try to be brave....  Though v. difficult.   

Lots of hugs, Tashia xxxx


----------



## Erin

Sam - So gutted for you and DH      Please take care of each other - nothing prepares you for a BFN!  

E X


----------



## Boo Boo

Sam honey - I am so sorry for you and dh  

Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Sam,

I am so so sorry. Lots of love to both you and dh at this horrible time  

love
Shazi xx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Sam- so sorry thinking of you take care. 

Shona- Have sent you congrats honey. Well Done


Love Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Morning,
Sam- So sorry sweetie, big hugs to u, its just such a miserable and confusing time after a BFN, but u will feel better eventually, just be kind to yourself and DH  
Lxx


----------



## maria78

So sorry to hear your news Sam. Take care of yourself. 

Mariaxxx


----------



## maria78

Hi girls!

Thanks for all your advice! I'm getting more and more determined now to have a natural cycle IVF. I will definately keep you up to date with the progress. Can't wait to start now.

Maria


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sam- How you doing? Hope you taking care.   What will happen now?

Boo and Erin Shazi hope you are all well.

Claire- Did you phone GRI about waiting times?

Urs- Any word on on AF? Hope you get starte again soon. What will be next stage for you?

Marie- Keep us posted on pregress and what you decide. Good luck


I am getting nervous for mine and SIL scan on Fri. Just hope my womb lining growing and that SIL is producing nice follies. So hope this works this time. Had noticed someone took my bubbles over my 777 for luck. Could all you girls try to get me up to 7777 for ET next week for luck. Thanks 

Love Sadie
Sorry if I have missed anyone.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Sadie - I've blown you a couple of hundred bubbles to get you started!

Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is doing well - losing track of everyone & what is happening...  Still thinking of Lou & Sam - hope you are bearing up!

Sadie - have also sent you a couple of hundred - half earlier this morning and some just now!

Tashia xxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Sam honey I'm so sorry.  My thoughts are with you and your dh.  Take care of yourself and you know where we all are if you need anything or want to talk.

Love Urs


----------



## UrsJ

Hey gorgeous girls, forgot to give an update on my never appearing AF.
Still no sign of AF and really starting to feel cranky (more than normal   ) as back is now officially killing me - I've always got a bit of a sore back but it keeps going into spasm.  My classes have had the sharp side of my tongue all week.   .  The poor little cherubs !!!!  I've still got quite a bit of swelling in tummy (to the point that a pupil asked if I was pregnant today - got upset at that).  Hopefully that means AF is about to rear it's ugly head.

Sadie, just blown some more bubbles for you.  Like you I like the number 7's as well.  I've just to phone when AF appears as txwent well and they won't do anything different.  It was just one of those 'not meant to be's'.

Boo, Erin and Shaz - hang in there girls.  

luv ya
Urs


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi guys just a quickie Had a fab holiday total Paradise done the dolphin swim and sealion had DH horse riding for 2 Day's and went up n the hills and swam In a lagoon lovely the storms hit Mexico which was kool it was ova 100degree's we well well nice and ad brown will have to pt a new pic on for you to all see . 
sanjo congrats on ben you done well hun hes so cute you had him the day i went to the Caribbean were going back next Xmas takeinf brad this time , boo your 3d pic is lovely you get it on dvd to hun will na belongnow eh !!!  I have to read all the post after this post i have done 

as for our treatment we are going back up Jan 08 hopefull i will be lucky this time get Xmas over 1st and i have to lose some fat !!!  went back to fat club last night i have put on 11LB in 1 yr not i thought but I'm on a diet now for the hosp you no what they are bloody like eh .
also if the 3rd go gos bums up my best friend val has said she would be my surrogate mum couldn't believe it hope we don't have to go as far as that but I'm glad she has offered hoefully 2008 will be better yr for us all love as always jenxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi  

Jen - good to hear from you again, your holiday sounds sooo relaxing!  You're looking v tanned in your photo!!  That is such a lovely thing for your friend to do for you, hopefully you wont need it though!!!

Urs - any sign of AF yet?

Sadie - I'll blow you some more bubbles, hopefully you will make 7777 for next week.  How did the scan go?

Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi Everyone

Scan went fab. Loads of lovely follies on my SIL ovaries and my womb lining scan was 7.2mm                 best it has ever been. Waiting on them phoning hopefully SIL will have last injection Sat and egg retrieval Monday. If not then Sun and Tues for egg retrieval. So excited. Have had a bit of a rash we think to prognova but not too worried as feel fine.

Hope everyone is doing fine.
Thanks to all for bubbles please keep bubbling for me.


Love Sadie

Sorry for me post just so excited.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Sadie

Good luck - hope all goes smoothly over the weekend - your excitment is catching - getting all hyper for you myself!    

Pay & collect initial drugs next week (something to do with insulin & being a higher risk to OHSS?)  apparently GCRM do this to improve this and there is less risk?  Start this drug 2 weeks prior to periods - then the biggies Day 2 (around 22-24th Oct)!

You have made me all excited now Sadie - for you and for me going forward!

Jen - looking fab - all nice & tanned!  Bet you are feeling better for the break...

Fingers crossed all goes smoothly!

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies out there - hope all is going well and that you all have a fab weekend!

Tashia

ps  fingers jarred up from blowing bubbles for you today!


----------



## SBB

Hi 
Thanks Tashia- So excited for you too. The hospital just phoned it will be Tuesday for egg retrieval and Thursday for ET. Am so excited and have a really good feeling about this cycle. So hope yours works too.

Love Sadie


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everyone,

Sadie- Have tried my best to get your bubbles up without giving myself repetitive strain injury . Everything sounds really positive for this cycle and wishing you loads of   for Tuesday.

Urs- any sign of a.f. yet for you? Here is a wee dance to hurry it along     

Jend- your holiday sounds as though it was amazing, just what you needed. It will be nice to know that you are starting the New year on a really positive note, your friend must be so kind! I hope 2008 is your year  

Tashia- Well that's you almost ready now for the end of October, no wonder you are getting excited. Sending lots of   and    to you.

I am doing really well and I am keeping great. I have only just started to get minor complaints like backache and indigestion but they are nothing worth complaining about and I am thoroughly enjoying every single second of this pregnancy at the moment and just feel so positive. I have another scan on Monday, where the baby will get a thorough check, so fingers crossed it all goes well.

love
Shazi x


----------



## SBB

Hi All
Its been quiet on here this weekend. 

Shazi- Glad to see all going well hope scan goes well on Monday.

Tashia- Hope your finger has recovered enough to do some more bubbling.

Boo and Erin - How you two? Nesting yet?

Urs- Any sign of AF?

Sam- How you doing been thinking of you?

Lou-e- How you?

Jen- Looks like you enjoyed hol. Good luck for your next cycle.

Can wait till tues to see if my SIL has loads of eggs. The nurse asked her if she had been sitting on a compost heap the other day so sound like she a good wee mother goose. We are so grateful to her and my bro. We all really close ust one big family so will be great if this works this time.

Take care love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Shazi - good luck with your scan today hon, hope it goes well.

Tashia - not long to go now!

Sadie - I will be thinking of you and your SIL tomorrow and hopefully you will be posting to tell us some great news about SILs eggs.  Best of luck  

ps no nesting, too busy sleeping  

Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Boo - not much longer - how excited you must be (in between your sleeping that is!)      

Sadie - tomorrow is the day - eeeek!      Let us know how it all goes!  Will be thinking of you and your SIL (what a wonderful person she must be - my SIL does not even talk to me (long story - not going to harp on about it again))!

Getting more and more excited - but scared about starting our tx in about 2 weeks time...  Get a positive thought and then think I should not hold onto it - as tempting fate - and visa versa....  Pls pls let it work this time...  However dont want to think about it too hard or wish too much - you guessed it - tempting fate again     Think I am losing it - and that is before the drugs & hormones even start - let alone 2ww!   

Sam - how are you dear?

Shazi - how did the scan go today?

Lots of love to every one of you lovely ladies!

Tashia xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Everything went well at my scan today, the baby looked fine in every way. I didn't ask what sex the baby was because I am quite looking forward to the surprise.

Sadie-  best wishes that it all goes well for you tomorrow, all the signs are very positive so you have an excellent chance I think.

Boo- I can't believe it's almost your turn. In the beginning you seemed to be quite far behind Sanjo and Shona but you are not that far behind them at all really. Hope you enjoy your extra sleep!

Tashia- Hold on to those positive thoughts , it's not tempting fate, it's been suggested that there is a link between thinking positive and getting a positive result so it won't do any harm to believe that this could be the cycle for you. I really really hope that it is.

love to all g.g.'s

Shazi x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls
Just thought I'd pop on to let you all know we got 12 eggs today     . What a good we mother goose my SIL is   . We have to phone tom to find out how many have fertilised surely we should get two to go back. PLEASE PLEASE.
This is a bit of a me post am exhausted been up since 6am and have been with SIL after procedure as need someone to stay with her until my bro came home. I had to see to my two neices as SIL Knacked as you can imagine.

Going for a bath and early bed.

Thanks for good wishes.

Love Sadie


----------



## UrsJ

Congratulation Sadie,  I'm sure you will get some lovely embryo's from that bumper crop.  Fingers crossed  for the good news tomorrow honey.

Love 
Urs x


----------



## jend (jenny)

well don to your SIL sadie do you think she give me one or two lol  good luck with te transfer and the 2ww .
hi to you lot as well i joined my slimming world class last tue and tonight lasies  I HAVE LOST 2 AND 1/2 LB not bad for ma 1st week well chuffed hop them bumps are ok love as always jenny xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

can you girls remember me saying about my friend who had a number of a topic pregnancy's and had lost her tube and nearly died ... and she got preg and all was well except  she was bleeding lately well i have just been told of her mum she got rushed in to hosp and sadly she has lost the poor thing she was having a we boy i am so devastate for her don't no what to say when i go and see her  . her mum is taking it to the top as when she went in to hosp and bleeding they did not do a scan till the next day and said that the heart beat was faint then the next day there
was none , then they didn't no weather to leave her or take her to theater . she had some bleeding all the way through preg she was due Feb  why is life so unfair all we want to be is mummys .


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Sadie - that's wonderful news honey, here's some positive vibes for good fertilization        

Urs - how are you doing?  

Jen - well done on the weight loss!  That is such a shame about your friend  

Shazi - glad the scan went well, that is great news.  We didnt find out the sex either, it's so much fun trying to guess!  How far along are you now?

Tashia - I really hope this cycle is the one for you petal        

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi All

We got 7 embies yipee. 2 will go back tom and they will see if any for freezing. So excited.

Jend- so sorry for your friend that awful. My friend had her baby last week at 29 and1/2 weeks. She doing okay but still worried about her. I don't thik in this situation there is anything you can say. Just be there for her I guess. I think she would appreciate her friends being there to support her no matter what.
My SIL really special person. I just have had the most tremendous support from my family throughout this and don't know what I would do without them all. My hubby's sperm hadn't been good and we tried fertility blend for men. It is from America and costs a wee bit because of shipping and custom tax but I think it has made a difference to embryo quality and how many good embryos we got the last time as first time they weren't good. He used it again this time and we found ou today we have 7 embryos.

Thanks to everyone for the support really appreciate it.

Hope everyone doing okay.

Please bubble me thanks girls.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Sadie

Brilliant news - soooo excited for you - good luck for tomorrow!  Let us know how it goes!  Remember to chill and be relaxed during transfer - as they say a smooth transfer means a better chance of a BFP (Dr Gaudoin @ GCRM says there is proof of this...)!    

Hopefully you will also have some for freezing - as I think this will give you added peace of mind!

Just blew another 100 bubbles for you...  finger ache again - dont know if I can get you up to 7777 by myself - come on girls - blow some bubbs for Sadie before tomorrow!    

Lots of love to all!  Tashia xxxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Brilliant news Sadie, congrats honey.  Everything will be fine tomorrow and you may get some nice wee snow babies as well.      

Jend, so sorry to hear about your friend....I don't think you need to say anything to her, just give her a big hug and let her know you'll be there for her.

Boo, I'm fine honey, thanks for asking, still not A/F   - that's 7 weeks today.  Now and again I'm getting really bad back spasms and then running to knicker check (tmi  ) but still not luck.  (.) (.) were really swollen 2 days ago and thought it was going to be that night, now the swelling is gone.  Oh well just need to keep taking those really hot baths.  At least it's getting me out of doing the house work as keep telling dh that I'm shattered (tired but not that bad) and that my back is killing me  ......  I think he may start to cotton on that I'm pulling a flanker  

Love

Urs x


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Sorry been awol for a while. Have taken BFN a bit hard.   We have both decided to wait till march before we try again as my head's all over the place to try again this year. To be honest i dont think i could cope with another BFN. 

Tashia hope this cycle is the one for you hun. Sending you lots of    

Sadie your SIL is so special for doing this for you. Ive blown your bubbles to the 7777s and hope no one changes it (If anyone does you can post on the tech thread and they'll put your bubbles back to the 7s).    

Jen thats such a shame for your friend. Like the others say all you can do is be there for her and give her a big hug. 

Shazie thats good your scan went well. When's your edd?

Boo not long for you now hun. Cant wait to hear what you have.  

UrsJ have you done a HPT? 

Hope ive not missed anyone. 
Sam xxx


----------



## SBB

Dear Girls

Thanks so much for getting me up to 7777 hope it brings me luck.

Sam- nice to hear from you. Is good to take a rest that how I felt last year. Think it good to have a rest and get some normality back just for a wee while. ust you enjoy Chrimbo and will wish you all best for next year.

Will let you all know how it goes tommorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## jend (jenny)

blow me ,some bubbles to !!!

spoke to my freinds mam yest not good news at all they think my mates we aby boy was starved due to her being in labour since fri the didnt scan her to mon she had been bleeding right through the pregnancy but got worse with clots last month when they scaned her mon the heart beat wes there but very faint they told her the possible worsted , they done another scan no heart beat , she was 22 week they said to her after she gave birth to a we boy called him daylin ,that if she could of hung on a week they could of gave her a section and he might of stood a chance just what you want to here now shes blamming her self . so now jackie will not talk  go out of the house nothing ,just dosnt want t no just dont no what to do or say .  why is life so unfair


----------



## catt

Hello all,

We are now at GRI - went for appt on 14/9 and were told we had not been slotted into waiting list properly (we had been at the Nuffield while waiting for GRI cycle). We had a big panic as Dr.Nelson told us the current waiting time is now 27 months but he backdated us to our GP referral which was in Aug 05 so we are now top of the list and go for blood tests in November. 

It is a different experience as at Nuffield is all happened much quicker = but that is cos we were paying alot of money! We have been on holiday and I thought I was mentally more prepared but I can't stand the waiting. I can't stand the fact we can't just have a baby! Even if we want to adopt we have to wait as still doing treatment. It's just so hard that all of my friends can basically plan when they want a baby and have it and then complain about lack of sleep or social life with no thought to those who aren't as lucky. 

Anyway, just have to wait til November where I can ask maybe how long til ICSI again.

Hope you are all doing well.

Cat


----------



## Tashia

Hi Cat (and all other GG's)

We only get into the GRI in 30 months (back dated to end Oct 05) - so you are a few months ahead of us - lucky girl (even though it may not feel so)!

Just starting this month at the GCRM - having to go private as cannot wait longer for the GRI...

Know exactly how you feel about everyone else just saying 'let's have a baby' and they do!  Three years down the line their wee one's are toddling about - and we are still at square one....    A killer and really really sore sometimes (well actually most of the time) - but I guess the beauty of the Glasgow Girls is were are all in the same boat (some lucky ladies with their special baby bumps now) - so at least we all understand each other.... 

Keep us posted on the GRI - what blood tests are they running if you were at the Nuffield - surely they can just get your previous results and save the wait?

UrsJ - I agree with Sam - have you done a HPT?  Not wishing to get your hopes up - but sounds suspect....  

Sadie - how did today go?  Hope all went smoothly....  

Love, as usual, to everyone!

Tashia xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi all,
    How's everyone doing??
Have been having some time away from the boards to try and make some decisions on where we go next, but haven't really got far apart from putting things on hold for a few months and then seeing how we feel. All in all its been a really crap year with 4 failed attempts, 1 m/c, 3 close friends having babies and my best friend moving to London, coupled with my sons ability to pick up every bug thats going, so feel that i need some fun again!! Will start by rekindling my friendship with the wine glass and see if things look up  
Great to hear that things are going well for u Sadie, wishing u loads of luck with this cycle  
Tashia- lots of luck for this month hun   , 
Jend- sounds like ur hol was just what needed, when u starting again?? Just be there for ur friend its all u can do, and give her loads of time to talk
Catt-Not too much longer to wait, hang on in there
Sam- hope ur ok chick, is such a crappy feeling, i'm still gutted over my Bfn too, but will get better  
Urs- Do the HPT girl, u might be in for a big surprise,  
Boo, Erin and everyone else- hope ur all well, thanks for ur continued support on these boards,  love as always Lxx


----------



## claire200

Sadie - thats great news!!  Hope everything is still goiing well for you all!

Catt and Tashia - 30 months!?    We were told last month it would be about 15 months!  This was from my cosultant at the RAH in Paisley though who has refered us to GRI


----------



## catt

Claire: In Sept I was told 27 months. When we were initially referred in 2005 we were told 12 months. I suppose it changes depending on the amount of referrals at any one time. Maybe cos it's a consultant referral from RAH it's quicker?

Tashia: thanx. That's whats good about this site - that everyone gets how you feel. We did say to GRI that we had been through all blood tests etc, not to mention ICSI, at Nuffield but they said that they still need to do their own. It's screening tests - HIV, Hep C etc and hormones. Just an excuse to hold things up I feel. It will be next year before I can start treatment at this rate! What is GCRM?


----------



## claire200

Catt - GCRM is the new center in Hillington, Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine.  Its getting a good name.  Only opened at the beginning of this year.
I hope you are right about the referal being quicker from the RAH.  27/30 months feels like forever away.  
Our consultant at the RAH said in Sept that she would expect us to have treatment around this time next year so I was quite optomistic until you and Tashia mentions 27 and 30 months!!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,
Sadie- Well done to you and your star of a SIL! What a great result you got, now I will be keeping everything crossed for e.t. for you    
Claire- Hope you don't have too long to wait, you may be lucky living in Paisley, it's all the poor Lanarkshire girls who have the longest wait.
Catt- November will come round fairly quickly. It's a bit of a pain mind you that you have to redo all your tests.
Jend- Really sorry to read about your pal, all you can do is give her a big hug and listen if she needs you.
Sam- It must be really hard getting over a BFN, so you are doing the right thing by taking your time and making sure you are ready.
Lou-e - likewise , take your time and hopefully next year will bring yourself and all the g.g.'s lots of luck  
Tashia- you are getting so close to starting now, you must be getting really excited!
Urs- I hope you get an answer about your missing a.f. soon! Try testing, miracles sometimes happen.
Boo- How are you feeling ? I hope you are well. I am just over 19 weeks now. I have tried umpteen times to put a ticker up but it keeps going wrong at the final bit. I have asked d.h. to have a look but he never does, so not sure why it's not working!

love to all g.g.'s
Shazi x


----------



## claire200

Shazi - I will be coming under Lanarkshire as the RAH dont do ICSI so I have been refered to GRI.  
Does it make any difference that I am being refered from Paisley?


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

I am just doing a  quick post as triying to rest.
I will be back on more at beginning of week. looks like all of you have been busy. Hi Catt hope your time goes quick.

We got on great yesterday. Smoothest ET yet. We have 2 perfect 10 out of 10 4 cell embies on board. The embryologist commented on how lovely they looked not had that before. Dr says that if embryologist comments they must be good ones. We also have 3 frosties. Superb. 
                
just hoping and praying they keep on growing.


Love to all and thanks for all your help with bubbles.

Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Sadie - that is wonderful news!  You must be absolutely delighted with that result.  You try and take it easy now Mrs        

Sam - it's great to see you posting again.  Just take all the time you feel you need honey, thinking of you both  

Lou - good to see you on here again, hope you're doing ok 
Next year has got to be a better year for you hon  

Claire - might be worth calling Jean at the GRI to ask how long you might need to wait.  I know Lanarkshire had/has the longest wait for treatment at the GRI (but not as long as some areas in Scotland!), it is so frustrating waiting but it does sound as though the list for Lanarkshire has stabilised somewhat.  When we were first referred, we were told 12-14 months, which doubled very quickly and we would still be waiting now for NHS treatment had we not gone private (we were referred in March 05).

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## claire200

Boo Boo - thanks.  Will call on Monday.  Thanks for the advice.

SBB - that all sound sgreat.  Got everythign crossed for you!

lou-e - hope things start to pick up for you hun


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Sadie- That is fantastic news! I have got a really positive feeling about this cycle for you, I really do hope that I am right and that it works a treat   

Claire- Good luck for phoning on Monday. I hope your wait is not too long, I just know that I was referred from Vale of Leven where they don't do I.V.F. and the waiting list was under a year which was half that of some other areas, so you may be at an advantage coming from Paisley but the truth is I couldn't say for sure as the lists change from month to month, never mind from year to year. Anyway, I hope it's not long!
Love to all g.g.'s

Shazi x


----------



## claire200

Shazi - thanks, thats good to hear.  It seems so unfare though doesnt it.  Just speaking to my H about it.  We both agreed that its just such an unfair system!


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Ladies

going to do a me post.  you will never guess ...... well some of you might..... tested yesterday (3 times) and yes I got those three little letters  ......  BFP.... never thought I would write this so going to do it again...... BFP, BFP, BFP.

A totally natural little miracle.  Contacted the GRI and they brought me in for a scan as was paranoid that it may be eptopic but tubes look fine but they told me it was an early pregnancy, they thought they saw something but couldn't be sure if it was a blip in the scan machine or a sack.  Womb is very thick and they told me that you don't get false postives.  I am totally overwhelmed and have been shaking since yesterday.

Love Urs


----------



## sanjo

Urs OMG OMG OMG - Im so so so happy for you    

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS WELL DONE HUNNY XXXXXX[/fly]

                            

Love Sandra & Ben xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs

You know I havent been able to stop smiling, I am so delighted for you and dh    

Cant believe we have another natural   on our thread, just goes to show you that miracles can and do happen when you least expect it.

Lots of love, Boo and dh xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

nice1 urc  .  you take it easy !


----------



## SAMW

Urs           
Well done on your  hun. I bet you and DH are on   You now take it easy hun.

Sam xxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

whats these bubble like ?


----------



## shazicowfan

Urs- Wow! What fantastic news! That is so so brilliant.
      Many many congratulations to you and d.h. 
      I am over the moon for you both!


----------



## SBB

Hi
Congratulations Urs so happy for you. I wondered if that might be the case when AF didn't show. So please for you.                                

Love sadie


----------



## claire200

Urs - thats great news, huge congrats to you and your OH!! 

Its great to hear little miracles!


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Hope everyone well.
I am doing the taking it easy root since ET. Watching Titanic for about 50th time and still have Top Gun to go. DH watching motorbike racing and that doesn't quite do it for me on a Sunday.

Strange feeling as if have they put any embies in there. Willing them to grow and eating brazil nuts like mad.

Love Sadie


----------



## claire200

quite right, take the time to relax and put your feet up.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes!


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls 

Some of you might remember Gilly2 who used to post on this thread, well she had a wee girl yesterday - here is the announcement:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116938.0

SBB - hope you are still taking it easy!

Claire - good luck with calling the GRI today, let us know how you get on.

Urs - how are you doing? Has it sunk in yet??

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

A quick one for Urs - well done - suspected you were by the symptoms you were experiencing!

Great news - you lucky lucky lady!      Maybe this is the start of our next lot of BFPs on the string?  (fingers & toes crossed for everyone)...

Sanjo - Ben is lovely - gorgeous photo!     How is being a Mummy going?  Sunk in yet?

Sadie - glad you are relaxing....

Boo - any signs of an early arrival?  How are you feeling?

Started my Metformin this weekend - was told I would feel seedy - but so far only upset tummy (sorry, to much info on Monday morning...).  Apparently this will stop me from over stimulating in 2 weeks time when the real drugs start...  Has anyone used Metformin before?  Any experiences to share?  Start double doses of it next weekend - so suspect then it may kick in with the seedy feeling....

Love to all & have a super week!

Tashia xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Tashia, this is my first time posting. I too am attending the GCRM. My husband has NOA, and recently had mese/tese where they managed to find just a few sperm but the quality are OK. I am OK and my AMH is 27!? Bit worried about OHSS, they are too and am due to start metformin as soon as we get the go ahead to start ICSI treatment. I am donating my eggs so the clinic needs a wee bit more time to get us matched etc...

would be good to chat. I stay in Dollar Fife.

Julie


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies,

Not been on here in ages. Got our first consultation at GRI for ICSI next month. Great to hear about the BFPs and recent births. Best of luck to those going through TX just now.

Suzi
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi and Julie- Nice to meet you good luck with your treaments.

Tashia- You must be getting excited now. Let me know whem treament starts.

Boo- Am taking it easy. Did the three day more or less bed rest and managed to get clothes on today. I went for a very short walk to end of road and back for some fresh air thought it would do me no harm. Any signs of baby yet or is it still to early?

Claire-  What happening with you did you phone them?

Sam- How are you getting on? Been thinking about you. Have you heard how Shona is getting on?

Lou-e- How you been?

Shazi- How's the bump?

Urs- How you? You must be on  .

Am still doing my self hypnosis cd and it seems to relax me. Just hope my embies are finding a nice place to bed down in.


Sorry if I have missed anyone

Take care.

Love Sadie


----------



## claire200

Thanks for remembering SBB!
I didnt have to call as Suzipooh called them today, she is also being referred from Paisley and she was told 12-14 months, so I didnt see the point in calling and waisting their time asking the same thing!

How are you feeling?  Which CD is it you have?


----------



## SBB

Hi

Claire- it a natal hypnotherapy cd specifically for IVF. There is a bit you listen to before ET and a bit you listen to afterwards.

www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk 

It has really help relax me about everything so far. Just hope it working.

I hope the time goes in quickly and you don't have to wait that long. Seems unfair as you have already been through alot.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Sadie 

You have just cost me £18.50 - as went online and bought the CD as well - need all the help I can get!  Hopefully it will arrive before the weekend - so I can get in the mood before   arrives & treatment starts!   

Love to everyone else out there - Tash xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia-  I can honestly say it has helped me relax and stay positive. It is great for some me time and staying focused on helping my body accept my wee embies.

Hope you enjoy it too.

Love Sadie  

p.s strange how we will try anything.


----------



## Julietta

Hiya to all glasgow girlies, 


              Just to say good morning and hope your all well, just wondered if I could have your advice on time of work needed after ET. Like Tashia I have now started metformin and will be due to start the injections the end Oct. As I work in a busy NHS clinic (with no sick cover and patients waiting to see me on a waiting list of 4 months!) how much time you need to take off after ET? The last thing I want is to feel stressed out and its quite an active job with lifting etc... 

Also any other tips of what to eat etc... to improve chances. Kate at the GCRM says alot of the london girls swear buy drinking a litre of full fat or semi skimmed milk a day! and nuts I know this old lady who does reiki and she is also a healer. She has worked miricles in the past for other people, with cancer etc... Sounds daft but I got keith to go before his op and she felt a mass of energy goes in to his left testes area, it was there they got a sperm. Anyhow I think I will go once a week, it won't hurt and like you all, we will try anything! 

Tashia hope to maybe meet up soon, maybe on the 26, or if not, another date, as we will be probably going to the clinic at similar times in the next 3-4 weeks. 

Have a good day and wishing you all lots of luck and positive vibesxxxxxx
must go and work now

love julz
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

ps I will maybe try the CD 2 x


----------



## lou-e

Morning all, 
    URS- delighted to hear ur news, u and Dh must be over the moon   . Are u due back for another scan soon??
Sadie- how's things going in ur 2w, keep thinking positive   
Tashia- hows things with u, hope ur still feeling ok
Julz- welcome hun and good luck with ur upcoming treatment
Has anyone transferred care from GRI to GCRM, just wondering how long it takes for them to get ur old notes over etc, not planning to cycle til Feb/mar but wondered when i should start the ball rolling, think maybe Ali transferred over but couldn't remember
Hope everyone else is well, anything else happening
Love Lxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Julz


I am trying the brazil nuts thing and drinking milk although don't think I'm drinking a lt maybe more like a pint. I also think that if you think reiki will help then it really up to you. Many people try alterative medicines but do some research first.

I take time off sick. I too work in NHS I'm a charge nurse in a busy A+E. My boss and colleagues have been great and it good not to have stress of work. I usually am off till my outcome date and sometimes a wee bit longer depending on outcome. I know it not that easy for everyone but the way I look at it is I have invested so much time and energy into this not to give it my all. The NHS have had most of my young adult life and it my turn now. When I'm off I don't do absolutely nothing but I do take it easy go for gentle walks, relax read and only do essential light housework the rest can wait. I know not everyone would recommend this but it's what works for me.

I would try to take couple of days rest. If you lucky your ET will land on a fri and you will have weekend to rest.

Lou-e- nice to hear from you. I shouldn't think it would take that long for them to transfer your notes.


Hope everyone else well. Am going for shower then short walk.

Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

Afternoon girls..

I'm new to this site but must say it seems like a god send to some and I hope you don't mind me joining in from time to time..

We were first referred to the GRI in June this year after our doctor referred us there in April, after trying naturally to conceive for a year and a half.  My husband has handed in a couple of samples and I've been tested to check I'm ovulating.  They have came back and advised that my husband has a low sperm count, less than 1 million, on both tests and we'll need ICSI.  I seem to be ovulating but have had no other tests.

Can anyone shed some light on the next steps?  OH has to go back on Monday to give a sperm sample at this will be analysed furtehr but apart from that don't really know what to expect or how long treament is taking.. We are in the Glasgow area.

thanks to anyone who may be able to give me some clue as to what happens next, think we were both a bit shell shocked at our initial meeting..

Lottie


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Lottie

Welcome to the site.  The girls on here are a font of knowledge.  

Have you been offered a lap and dye ..... don't know if they will as they seemed to have diagnosed the prob.  However the waiting times vary according to health boards.  I don't know what Glasgow is but it is counted from the date of referral which will be April in your case.  The best thing to do is to phone and ask.  Have you had your appointment with Consultant yet?  This is normally the first stage and then it's a waiting game till you get to the top.  You will be advised by letter when you are at the top and you will have an appointment to come in for screening - HIV, HEP and so on.  about 3 weeks later you will get your post screening appointment and then you will be ready to start when your period begins.  Hope this helps honey.

Well ladies, thanks for the kind wishes but have been holding of coming back on till bloods were in.  As already said had scan last fri and they couldn't see anything.  Bloods on fri and Mon got mixed up - didn't know which ones were which - either they had halfed or doubled - lab forgot to put them through with dates.  Got blood taken today and was told that it was high, do high that they should see something on the scan.  So back in tomorrow for another scan.  Really worried as they didn't seem to see anything on Friday so mind is going overload.  DH is telling me not to panic as it's almost another week but can't seem to help it.  Feeling really upset and can't seem to enjoy the thought of being pregnant.  Am i being over panicky.

Love to you all

Urs


----------



## Erin

Urs -    Didn't look in the ICSI thread for a couple of days and totally missed your news!!!  Delighted for you and DH!!!!         

Don't worry about the scan and bloods - my hcg level on test day was 467, yet at 8wk scan, all we could see was a blob - DH thinks he saw a flicker of a heartbeat, but I certainly didn't!  So please don't panic!!  I do know how you feel tho, and honestly didn't relax and start enjoying pgy until I was about 20wks, so your completely normal!!

Newbies - welcome   this site is definatley what kept me sane during tx!

Sadie -   I ate a handful of Brazil nuts every day too - didn't do the milk tho!  Also went for acupuncture, and acupuncturist advised keeping back and tum warm (NOT HOT) so I wore a fleece blanket like a sarong for 2ww!

Take care GGs, and well done again to Urs and DH  

E X


----------



## claire200

Urs - try not to panic, as hard as I am sure that is.  Things develope/change so quickly at this stage of pregnancy.  I am sure you will see more tomorrow then you can relax some.  Try to stay positive.  

Lottie - hi and welcome.  Im  also waiting for my 1st appointment at GRI.  Ive been referred from the RAH.  From what I can gather its a 12-14 month wait for treatment from Paisley.  You could call and ask them how long for you.

Sadie - ive heard brazil nuts and 1-2 litres water a day help.

Julietta - when I get to your stage I plan on taking time off sick.  Ithink its important enough for that.


----------



## Lottiepots

Thanks to everyone for the quick responses..

I took your advice and called the GRI last night.  Thankfully I did as it seems that I have to go along on Monday with my husband as well.. so so glad I called as I would have been blissfully unaware and might have meant a longer wait!  So thanks girls.. I'm not any further forward about the wait but I can ask some questions on Monday now that we've kinda came to terms with it and aren't as shocked.

claire, good luck with your wait and hope that is flys in for you.. just seems to be so much waiting about for everyone..

Urs, Congratulations on your fantastic news and I hope it all goes well with the scan today.

Cheers, Lottie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Re taking time off (Julz) - I took time off last time and found I thought about it all too much - so this time will take a couple of days off after t/fer and then back to work - to try and get away from thinking too much....  Just my own experience though - others may feel the break and 2ww is better...  But would not advise lifting and stuff - see if someone could help you with that sort of stuff if at all poss?

Lou-e - re records from GRI - I contacted a really nice girl in the 'legal aspects dept' who arrange copies of all records for me - they post directly to you at a small cost.  Her contact details are [email protected]  (hopefully posting an email address/contract is allowed?).  They send out a form for your to complete and authorise for your records to be pulled and copied and then it takes up to 4 weeks for them, on receipt of this, to get your file - copy - and post to you direct.  Good luck!

Urs - dont you panic - it will all be fine - have good vibes for you!    

I am doing the nuts, 0.5 ltr full fat milk (started on Weds), plus best of the best multi vits etc...  Getting the CD (hopefully due to arrive shortly) and have a wheat bag for warming back & tum when the drugs all start...  Think ready to rock & roll!  EEEEEkkkk!

Talk soon & hope you all have a super super day!

Tashia xxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  

Julz and Lottie - welcome to the thread girls  
Julz - I had e/c on the Thursday and e/t on the Saturday and took the Thursday, Friday and Monday off work then went back to work till the following Wednesday (test day was a Friday, wanted to be off before then though in case it was a BFN and I started bleeding, didnt want that to happen while I was at work).  I found being at work really helped take my mind off things and helped me to stay calm and positive.  However my job is in an office so not very physically taxing, yours sounds more physically demanding.

I tried to drink at least 0.5 litre of milk each day during stimming, also tried to get more protein by drinking whey to go shakes (disgusting, only managed to take them for a few days), having peanut butter on my toast and eating eggs (I'm a veggie).  After e/t, I took co-enzyme Q10 to help blood flow to the uterus and to make sure that all the nutrients from food were getting to where they were needed.
During the 2ww, I would come home at night and after "doing" my pessary, would lie down on the couch with a blanket over me and snuggle up while having a few boiled eggs and some milk, just to get some extra protein.  Also tried to drink at least 2 litres of water each day from the start of treatment to stay hydrated.  I didnt do the brazil nuts thing as I was taking a multi vitamin which had selenium in it.

Lottie - best of luck for Monday  

Urs - I will be thinking of you today hon.  I think the GRI are just erring on the side of caution though and that everything will be fine.  When we had our first scan, they weren't sure if they saw a heartbeat or not and no matter how much we pressed the nurse, she just wouldnt commit to anything till we had our next scan a week later.  It was a horrible time so I can understand what you're going through.  The main thing is your womb lining looked thick and your HCG levels have been rising, both very good signs.

SBB - how are you coping on the 2ww?

Tashia - hope your tummy is better now.

Thanks for asking about me girls - no sign of baby yet, hopefully it wont keep us waiting too long 

Hope everyone else is well.
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Boo - Am getting on fine staying postive and doing my CD has helped. I take co-enzyme too my trusty fleeccy blanket is at hand. We must all sound like a bunch of weirdos but if it works who cares. Good luck over next 7 days hope your wee one makes a prompt appearance.

Lottie- Hi nice to meet you. That is my aunts name too. Good luck with appt on Monday I'm sure you'll get some answers.

Tashia- Not long now you sound like you doing all the right things. Hope your CD arrives soon.

Claire- I try to drink plenty of water as i heard that too.

Erin- Thanks for good wishes hope those sticky vibes work.

Urs- Good luck today. Am sure Boo is right.             

hi to everyone else. My friend is coming today. She has wee girl by IVF ad she was 3yrs yesterday so they coming to visit. Better go get shower.


Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi Boo, 

            nice to meet you, thank you for all that, its great to get all your advice and tips being new to this scary journey! I am off with a wee list to the health shop at lunch time! You must be so excited to meet your baby! Good luck and I hope it all goes well x

Have a nice day. 

Julzxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Just a quick one to let you know how I got on today.  Saw the sack and the yolk?? but told it was to early for heartbeat.  Got scanned by a lovely african doctor .... never quite caught his name.  Was told by nurse would be brought in for another scan in week or 2 but just got phonecall to be told that Consultant looked at scan and was happy for me just to go through my GP now.  So they've washed their hands of me.  Don't know how Ifeel about that as they still couldn't tell me how far on I am.  Will need to push GP for an early scan at the early pregnancy unit at local hospital....actually know someone that works there so might be able to pull some strings.

Well as you can tell totally over the moon and haven't stopped blubering   since the scan.... maybe finally I'll be able to sleep tonight.... doubt it though! 

thanks for all the support ladies.

love Urs x


----------



## Boo Boo

Urs - fabulous news!  So chuffed for you and dh!
Now try to put the worries of the past week behind you, take it easy, rest and enjoy it!

    

Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

How is everyone? Been a bit quiet on here over last few days. I've had a kind of off day today. Just driving myself nuts   wondering if this has worked. Am sure if you been through 2ww you will know what I'm on about. Have been really good up till now and am now over-analyzing every wee twinge or ache of boobs etc which I know will probably just be due to the drugs. Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeze make this work. Think I have got to the stage just want to know if it has worked or not so I know where I'm at, but have another 8 days to go and feel like I will be going round to twist by the end of all this.

Sorry you guys just an off day.

Love Sadie 

P.S Boo- How long did you take co-enzyme for?


----------



## Julietta

Hi Sadie, hope that you are feeling a wee bit better than earlier?

The suspence must be awful! I have never been on this rollercoaster ride before but can imagine it must be a nightmare!.... the not knowing if it has worked will make me crazy too! Try to stay positive and keep your mind as busy as possible x 

I will send you lots of luck and pray it works for you this time!  

I am just back from my brother and sister in laws, where we has a lovely day in the braid hills with my nephews and smuggled loads of dvds from their collection to watch after ET. I also plan to write my xmas cards and maybe start some xmas shopping, very sad I know! I have sorted a week off and will take it from there whether or not to go back until test day!



I hope that the next 8 days go quickly for you and that you get that very much wished for BFP. 

I am sending you lots of good vibes for you!!!  and lots of baby dust x


      

Keep positive

love Julzxxx


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

Havent been on for a while and i throught that I would post to try and catch up.  I am now over 20 weeks and still can believe it.  Went for our 20 week scan on Thursday and I must say it was amazing....

Will try to keep on posting.  I am sad that I missed the last few meetings.  Is there another one in the pipeline??

Lisa


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Urs- So glad your mind has been put at rest and you can now officially celebrate your  . Well done!

Sadie- time must be going so slowly for you. It's so difficult to fill the hours on your 2ww because " I am pregnant/ I am not"  just keeps popping into your head no matter how often you try to push it out , but you are halfway there now and you haven't gone mad yet so you are doing well!

Lisa- You must be due just a few days behind me, what date have you got? Mine is March 5th.

Boo- Any sign of baby making an entrance yet?

Good luck to everyone just about to start their treatment , I have got my fingers crossed for you. I have been busy getting the house done up this week, so have lost track of you all just a little but will soon catch up. My house is a nightmare just now with no end in sight to the dust, dodgy workmen and permanent mess, I would recommend not pulling your house to bits if you all get  .

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hope you all had a good weekend.

Lisa - hi!  Not sure about another meeting, I think probably one will be arranged sometime soon though (ie before Christmas) if people have time.  Or if you fancy arranging it, just post and ask who is free when and then organise a date?

Shazi - hope the house is sorted out soon!  Did your ticker thing work in the end?

Sadie - I took co-enzyme Q10 after e/t and during the 2ww then I carried on taking it till the box ran out but then never bothered as I am a bit hopeless at taking supplements 
Sorry you had an off day yesterday, hope you're feeling better today?  Not long to go now, hopefully Urs's good news is going to start a run of BFPs on this thread as I think it's about time we had some good news!

Julz - sounds like you are all organised for the 2ww with all your dvds and your Christmas shopping!  Hopefully it will keep you busy and take your mind off the 2ww, at least for a little while.

Tashia - has your cd arrived yet?  How are you feeling on the Metformin?

Well no sign of baby arriving anytime soon, midwife seems to think it will keep us waiting.  So I've been keeping myself occupied by making soup and reading (dh has been volunteering to clean the house so who am I to stop him  ).  It will just decide to arrive when it's ready so I'm just chilling out and taking it easy while I still can.

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Thanks Girls for your good wishes. Am feeling a bit better today not quite so mad.   

Julz- Thanks so much so kind of you. The prayers must have worked as I feel an bit better today. Glad you have got some time off work. I think it wise especially if you have heavy lifting to do. Hope your time goes in quickly. Good you have got a stock of DVD's day time telly is crap!!!!

Lisa- Hi so pleased for you. You and Shazi must be so excited. 

Boo- Thanks for advice re co-enz and good wishes. I hope you are right that Urs has started something on this thread. I hope you wee one gets a move on soon. You must be so excited to meet your baby. Glad you DH helping, mine has been great this week to but has gone back to work today. 

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Oh Boo - I am soo excited for you!  You are right on the relaxing & enjoying your time - as soon it will be a distant memory!   

Metformin is now up to double dose and have been feeling nauseous all weekend - horrid feeling!   only just started light last night and still the same today - so tomorrow will count as day 1 methinks - or else Wednesday...  Typical on the month of IVF and it arrives late - when I just want to get going...  What more would I expect though!   

Sadie - hold on now, not much longer to wait (7 more sleeps!)...  Got CD by the way and used it twice over the weekend - fell asleep 2nd time (oops!).  Going to use again tonite when I get in from work - to destress... 

Julz - look 4ward to catching up later this evening - enjoy the 2 sessions @ the gym (way too much energy methinks!)...  Think I may do the Christmas cards too - good idea!

Shazi - hope the house is finished up soon - you need to be relaxing!   

Urs - hope you are more relaxed now and that the news is sinking in?  Enjoy!

Love to everyone, Tashia xxx


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls,

Sorry to crash your thread. If there are any *Lanarkshire* girls out there awaiting tx, then Karen Bray from Infertility Network UK would like to make contact, as the health board may be changing their policy as to how many attempts you get. She is trying to gauge your opinion as to whether the changes are something you would prefer than the current set up i.e 3 cycles.

You can IM me with your contact details should you wish her to contact you, and I will pass on your details.

Yvonne x


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Just thought I'd check in see how you all doing. Am hanging in there 6 days to go till testing. Managing to keep sane, just. Haven't been doing much just trying to relax and stay +ve.

Boo- any news or have you got a big lazy boy in there?

Tashia- Glad to CD helping it okay if you fall asleep must mean you are relaxed which is good.

Hope everyone else doing well

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls!

Sadie - time seems to be dragging on for you - even to me it seems like your 2ww is taking forever....  Dont worry - not much longer!  Keep positive - we need a string of BFPs again! Big hugs  

Did CD last nite and going to do everyday were poss going forward - as started my Menopur today...  First jab - doing 2 a day for today & Thurs and then 1/day on Fri & Sat - with nxt scan on Sat am...  Was told that if all goes smoothly - aspiration could be nxt Friday - but trying to focus on today & not look too far forward...  I have decided that I am going to enjoy this set of tx and try to savour every moment (for what it's costing - 2 holidays worth - I have to!!!)...  Thinking this positive approach may help... Who knows!   

The board has been quite quiet over the last few days - everyone okay out there?

Boo - any signs?  Are you still making soup - or have you made enough to tide you over for the nxt few months!     You wont have time for cooking soon dear!  

Anyway, love to all & hope you all have a super day!

Tashia xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Sadie - you're doing really well, not long to go now honey.

Tashia - sorry to hear you were feeling nauseous, are you feeling any better?  Are you off the Metformin now that you are on the Menopur?  I had the prostap and gonal-f so not really sure about the other types of drugs etc.  Glad the CD is helping too.

Well I've sickened myself (and dh!) of the soup making (four days in a row was enough I think!) so I've been lazy and have not been doing very much except reading my book and chilling out as I've felt quite tired.  No signs either so Sadie you are right, I think I've got a lazybones in there!

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying their (very cold) day
Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Sadie- You are over the halfway mark now, so not too much longer to hang on!!   

Tashia- You have got a good positive attitude for this cycle, that cd sounds like it's doing you the world of good too.  

Boo- Making soup was a great idea cause you will be too shattered soon to cook. I think I will try to do the same when it's my turn.
      Thanks for sending me the ticker thing but I still haven't got it to work yet and d.h. hasn't looked at it for me because there has been so much going on with the house.

Love to all g.g.'s
Shazi x


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

had another scan today and by the looks of it due on 15th June.  One very healthy wee heartbeat.  So relieved.  Of course blubbered like a big baby.

shazi, how are you holding up honey?  

Boo, only one day to go.....hopefully baby boo will put in a show soon.  I'll be thinking of you and hoping that it's not to long before I meet your little honey.

Tashia, your positive approach sounds like the way to go.  During my tx I had major wobblers ... but that's just my type of personality.

Sadie, hang in there honey.... you've not long to go.  Sending you loads of      .

Love to everyone

Urs x


----------



## jend (jenny)

hey guys just been watching the news did anyone see thenew fertility brake through  new tratment called ivm in-vetro-maturation , they dont give you any drug to down reg  take matur eggs out the normal way and fertalize them the same its alot cheeper and out of 20 folk 5 has been sucsessful, also there tying to get it on the nhs ...... there could be light at the end of the tunnel yet !!!!!



hope your all okay  how things going with the 2ww sadie !!!!!
any baby boy yet boo

hi to ev one else jen


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- am getting on fine still doing my hypno CD which has been a great help in keeping me focussed and calm. That sound like interesting breakthrough. I didn't see news.Too busy being sad and watching Home and Away.

Urs- So chuffed for you, you must be on  .  Thanks for good wishes. Have been fine apart from wobbly day on Sunday, back to being +ve the rest of week.



Hope everyone else doing okay.

Love Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Hi everyone,
Sadie- Just wanted to pop in and wish u the best of luck, am nights the next couple of days so just doing it now incase i dont get the chance....will be thinking of u xx
Urs- great news on ur scan, you must be soo happy, now relax and enjoy!!!
Boo- maybe by the next time i'm on there will be a wee baby boo waiting to greet me, good luck
Tashia- thanks for advice re getting notes, sounds like it may be the quickest option and also gives me a chance to be nosey!! Good luck in ur cycle, i had menopur when i had my DS, and although got fewer eggs collected has been my only success. Why did they put u on it, just intersested as may ask to have it as although have had more eggs collected with the gonal-f has not resulted in a successful pregnancy for me
Bye for now, hope everyone else is well 
Lxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hello girls  

Hope you're all ok?

Jen - how are you doing?  I didnt see that on the news but I've heard of it, sounds as though it's a better option than all the horrible drugs (and all the money!).  Woner how long it will take to filter through to the NHS?

Sadie - how are you holding up mrs?

Urs - fab news about the scan, really chuffed for you and dh.  Now you just try and relax and take it easy if you can.

Lou, Shazi, Tashia, Lisa, Julz, Lottie, Sanjo, Shona, Erin (so many names now, hope I've not missed anyone) - how are you all doing?

Well no baby boo yet (Jen and Sadie - it's weird how you both think it's a boy, most people seem to think that too so we'll see what happens...).  I'm going in to get a membrane sweep next Wednesday if nothing's happened by then and then we'll take it from there - but I've been assured baby boo will be here by the 6th November at the latest so at least it wont keep us waiting too long.

Hope you're all well
Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone!

Boo - a November baby instead..  They say boys are lazy - so must be a baby boy!    Thanks for asking re feeling better - still a little nauseous when I look at food I ate over the weekend (when i was very ill) - but otherwise okay...  Lost a pound too - result! ;o)  Beside bad period pains - I am fine!  Glowing as tx has started and feeling very excited about it all - positive thinking as much as poss!  Three injections down and many more to go!    

Lou - I am not sure to be honest about why Menopur - my AMH was high, so a higher risk of overstimulating (so put on metformin) - but not why otherwise...  Was on Menogon for last tx in South Africa - but glad of the change...  Your comments make me feel better - hopefully Menopur does the trick!     

Shazi - hello!

Urs - 15th June - you have a date - amazing how much they can tell nowadays!  You sound more relaxed...

Jen - did not see the news - am going to google it and see what I can find out...  Sounds promising though..

Julz - looking forward to seeing you on Sunday - good luck for tomorrow!  

Sadie - only a few more days - eeek!  Keep calm and restful...  Easier said than done!  Tell me the same in a few weeks okay!  

Love to everyone else!

Tash xxx


----------



## Erin

Hi GGs,

Urs - Delighted your scan went well - hope you can relax a wee bit now!!

Sadie - Not long now - sending loads of      your way!

Tashia - Hope this is your cycle too!     

Jen - I saw that news article too - a fresh cycle without drugs - heaven!!!

Boo - Your tum is obviously a lovely comfy place!!  

Hope everyone else is well, E X


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

I am also working night shift this weekend so may not get a chance to come on here so I just want to say

Many congratulations Urs on everything going well at your scan! You must have been so relieved to see that wee heartbeat.
Good luck and    to Sadie and Tashia for this cycle
Boo- Getting really excited for you now that you are going to see your wee baby any day. I will be different and predict a girl for you.
Hello to all other g.g.'s

love
Shazi x


----------



## claire200

I read in the paper today about IVM, sounds interesting.  Going to see if I can find anymore info on it.
CD15 for me and just waiting to ov.  We have been trying to dtd every day (at least once ) this cycle, knackered but willing to give it a go lol


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Thank you all for your good wishes. Getting a wee bit nervous now. Just want this to work so much. I am still keeping fairly calm and am doing better this time than previous cycles. 

Boo- Tash is right most boys are lazy so think that where I got that idea from. I'm sure whatever sex your wee baby is you will just be glad when arrives safely. The sweep thing sound like fun. Hope baby comes before you need all that. They say sex, curry, bumpy ride in car etc but am sure you have tried all that.

Tash- I will remind you in a few weeks time. I think this is calmest I've ever been puttig it down to experience and the CD.

Erin- Thanks. How are you?


Lou-e- Thanks all you girls are so great for all support. Don't think I would get through this without you all. Stay strong.

Shazi- How's you? 


Sorry if i have missed anyone thanks for thinking of me 4 more sleeps and plenty             thoughts.

Love Sadie


----------



## jend (jenny)

NOT LONG NOW SADIE LOVE I THINK YOULL GET A GOOD OUT COME GOT A WE FEELING DOLL 

boo still no baby what you doing you cat keep him in there 4 eva  lol
as for ivm there is a post going around  on ff 
cant find it to post 4 you all why i da ken 
hows everyone doing 

well its friday am working in morn at 6am ....
but i will be out on wed for halloween me and my mates are all going out and wait for it dressing up 
i goig as a cat will be fun .....  


hope evryone else is kool    hopefully they will be news soon from boo 

love to all jen


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  

Sadie - hang on in there hon, you're doing really well.  Hope you try and relax this weekend if you can, I will be thinking of you on Monday and wishing for the best possible outcome.  Like Jen, I have a good feeling about it        

Jen - I am trying!!  Dh has even been talking to the baby to try and encourage it to come out 
But it will come out in it's own good time....

Hope everyone else is well, have a great weekend
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Didn't have a good day yesterday. Cried   all day. Not feeling as   about everything as I was. Any early signs that I though I had earlier in week have all but gone. Boobs slightly tender but nothing to write home about. So not very hopeful. Thanks for all your support over last few weeks. Sorry for me post.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi girls

Please don't change my bubbles. Someone on another thread had changed them and with outcome date tom and how I have been feeling oh dear. 

They have been sorted by the moderator. 

Was feeling a wee bit better till I saw that.

Love Sadie


----------



## Erin

Sadie - Sending you and DH loads of             for tomorrow.

Take care, E X


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Sadie

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all the luck for tomorrow honey.      stay positive.... it's looking good so far.  

Lots of love

Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Sadie- Loads and loads of good luck wishes for you tomorrow    

love
Shazi x


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Just wanted to wish Sadie loads of luck for tomorrow     

Hi to everyone else

Sam xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Sadie - good luck if you have not already gone for your test - please let us know asap how you go - as we are all thinking of you darling!

Started Cetrotide daily jab on top of the Menopur on Saturday...  So things moving on nicely.  Scan on Saturday showed 12 follies at r/h ovary - but left ovary was hiding behind uterus (I have a retroverted uterus) - so disappointing...  Apparently the l/h side ovary could show up tomorrow (nxt scan) - but if they dont see it - I am not to worry - as they will only take the follies from the r/h ovary...  Help - I want follies from both sides for the tx - so we hopefully have snowflakes left over...  Has anyone had the same situ before?  Strange or what - never had my ovary & follies hide before during IUI and previous IVF...  Not stressing though - it will all be fine!  Looking like early next week for aspiration - unless they went hyper over the weekend and have grown tremendously by tomorrow - but they were very happy with reaction so far!   

Julie & I went for Reiki yesterday - amazing!  Was told there was a blockage and it was fixed - was told it would all be fine now?  Amazing treatment regardless - even with me being the ever sceptic!!

Also, before we went private with GCRM, I called the Royal twice in the space of 4 weeks to check where we were on the waiting list - just in case the waiting list had gotten shorter - and was told April next year...  Anyway, got a slip to collect a parcel at the Post office on Friday - collected Saturday - and it was a pack from the Royal saying we are at the top of the list and our appointments are for 15th Nov & 4th Dec initially - unbelievable!!!  We will be in our 2ww.....!!!  Anyway, it was obviously meant to be this way - so will go along on the 15th and at least I have a 'back up' - hopefully this will make me less tetchy during our tx and 2ww this time...  Is life not crazy?  Timing etc?!  2 years waiting - got fed up and went to GCRM - and then appointment comes thru?  

Boo - amazing how you are still waiting - have you got someone who will be able to give us the good news when you go in - as we will want to know - cannot endure no news! ;o)

Anyway, hope everyone else is well - sorry for a me post - just wanted to update you all...

Love Tash xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Sadie - you know we are all thinking of you today honey, I really really hope you get the good news you deserve        

Tashia - hopefully at your next scan they will be able to see your left ovary, 12 follies is still really good though!  That's good you are responding well too.

It is weird that suddenly the waiting list is much shorter but as you say, it's all good as it will give you a back up if this cycle doesnt work.  Let's just hope you dont have to use your NHS goes though!

Well, I'm afraid I'm still waiting on baby boo making his/her appearance.  Getting a little bit impatient now!  We have tried all the usual DIY induction techniques (I will spare you the details!!) but so far nothing.  At least I know I have the sweep booked for Wednesday morning but I had really hoped to avoid any "interference" if possible, however the main thing is that the baby gets here safely.
Shona (Shrek's Wife) will keep you all posted with any developments, hopefully it wont be too long now.

Love to everyone
Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Well it a   for us this time again.      Am devastated but I suspected as much. We have to phone on Friday to find out what will happen with FET as we have 3  . If that doesn't work my SIL has offered to egg donate again so we might have one at GRCM. Our other option is going abroad but much more expensive. If it doesn't work after that then it quits for us, at least we will never look back and have any regrets.

I just want to say thanks to everyone for all their support don't know what I would do without all you girls to keep me going.

Boo- Hope things get moving soon.

Tashia- All sounds good to me. So weird about clinic typical. Anyway best of luck let us know when EC is and good luck getting loads of wee eggs.


Hi to everyone else too.

Love Sadie   

p.s bought bottle of Baileys that was on special at Tesco. I haven't had drink for over 2 mths so guess hangover for me tommorrow.


----------



## Boo Boo

Oh Sadie - I am so so sorry honey, it was all sounding so hopeful too.

Sending you and your dh a massive  
We will be here when you are ready.....

Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Sadie

Oh I am soo sorry darling - it is just so very unfair!  Not much more can be said - as nothing really makes it better...  Am really disappointed for you both   

Love to both you & your DH and will be thinking of you    

Keep your chin up and try to look forward - which it sounds like you are doing...

Tashia xxxx


----------



## Erin

Sadie - I'm gutted for you and DH     It was all looking so good too!!

Stay positive for your wee frosties, GRI's frozen cycles were getting better results than their fresh recently.  Our BFP was from a FET.  Our wee man was frozen and thawed twice - they're real wee fighters!!

Take care, E X  

PS - Get stuck into the Baileys - the weekend before our last FET we went away,  I wasn't feeling too positive and almost single handedly demolished a bottle of whisky liqueur!!


----------



## SBB

Thanks everybody

Erin you give me hope. 

I only have 3 frosties and my last cycle 2 out of 5 survived but they didn't grow on any before they put them back in. So it didn't work. I ust need to hope and pray these wee frosties make it and that I get something after all this time. I am really thinking about private treatment at GRCM or abroad if it not successful and then call it quits if that didn't work. But I'm not ready to give up yet.

At least I can have soak in bath tonight wth Baileys and loads of bubbles, showers beginning to get me down.

Love Sadie  

Good luck to all my FF.


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Sadie- I am so sorry that it was a horrible BFN for you. Sending lots of    to you and d.h.
            I truly hope your wee frosties will give you the BFP that you so deserve. It was a frostie that worked for me too.
            Get stuck into your Bailey's and pamper yourself with lots of nice treats to help you feel that little bit better.

love
Shazi x


----------



## claire200

Oh Sadie, im so so sorry.
Hope you enjoyed your bath and Baileys.


----------



## misslee1888

Sadie 

I am really sorry that it was a BFN.  I was thinking about you yesterday and hoping for you.  I know how difficult it can be.

Sending you love and hugs...  

Lisa


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls


sorry not getting on as much as i would like just now

just saw sadie's result and wanted to post

sadie
am so sorry it didnt work this time sweety   please dont give up hope this will work for you keep that thought     

take care all
i know am not on much just now but am thinking of you all

shona xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi ladies

Sadie - how are you feeling darling - did you finish the Baileys?    

Shona - how is mummyhood going?

Had my scan today ladies - a bit of a shocker - 32 follies in tota measuring between 8 - 16l!  Apparently nothing to worry about -\) as not too much fluid etc - with next scan on Thursday morning...  Looking like Saturday retrieval.  I am told it is okay & no over stimulating as such to be concerned about - but Ladies - I am concerned!!!  Should I be?  Please give me positive thoughts....  

All fine otherwise - just a tad concerned about over stimulating...  Funny that last time they only got 12 eggs in retrieval in Cape Town - with much the same having shown up on the scans prior to retrieval...  And now soo many!  Hopefully the Metformin will do the trick & keep the overstimulating at bay...

Boo - hope all is well?

Love to all, Tash xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  

Sadie - how are you honey?  Hope you are ok, I've been thinking about you loads  
Like the girls say though, there have been a lot of successes on this thread from FETs (Shazi, Erin, Sandra) so there is good reason to be hopeful and positive about it.

Tashia - 32! WOW!!!  The Metformin will help reduce the chances of OHSS and I'm sure the docs would tell you if they were worried at this stage so you just put those thoughts and worries out of your head, get that CD on and try and relax for Saturday!  

Hope everyone else is well.
Love Boo x


----------



## Julietta

Hi sadie, just to say that I am really sorry that you didn't get a positive!  

Life just isn't fair sometimes. Try and stay strong and I wish you all the best for the next time. I am sure with your strength that you will get that result you dream of soon!  . 

Hi to all you other girlies too, and hope baby boo comes very soon.  

Tashia - I can't believe that you have 32 follies!!! On my god!!! I kind of started getting a tad nervous as my AMH is higher than yours at 28!!! Thats brill if you get lots of good eggs, start drinking loads of milk!!

I got on fine today at GCRM, scan fine but as my lining has still not shed properly I will start the injections tomorrow. Not that worried about them now. My theory is if I inject my leg, not my tummy, its further away from my ovaries so maybe get less eggs etc... and reduce risk of OHSS!!! Stupid ehhh! I am also going to take more metformin and try up to 3, 3.5 tablets ?? Oh jes I am nervous and excited, going into the unknown!!!!  

Tashia you're right though the tablets do make you feel a little yucky around period!! One last session at the gym tonight then I am going to give it up for a coulple of weeks!!!! yippeeeeee

Will speak to you all again soon, with probably daft questions etc... 

hope that you all are well , take care

love and hugs

julzxxxx


----------



## claire200

Julietta - good luck for starting your injections hun !

Tashia - 32 follies!  I wouldnt worry if the docs are not concerned.  They wouldnt let you continue if they were worried.


----------



## UrsJ

Sadie

I'm so sorry honey.  I didn't get a chance to log on yesterday.  You take care of yourself and allow yourself to recover properly.  Sending you and dh big hugs honey.

Urs x


----------



## UrsJ

Boo

Good luck with the sweep tomorrow honey.  With any luck baby boo will make his appearance tonight.   

Love Urs x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Am doing fine girls. Just have done my normal trawling internet and looking for someone to blame. Oh well
haven't even got out my PJ's today had bath and put them back on. Baileys went down a treat.

Boo- good luck for tom hope not too painful.

Tashia- If they not worried you shouldn't be either. Sounds like you will get loads of eggs. Good luck

Julie- Good luck with injections.

Thanks to everyone else for good wishes. I may be down but not out and am not giving up just yet.

Have got tummy ache and back pain so know wicked on way.

Have emailed GRCM for some info and both our parents and our bros' and sis have offered to help towards finanicial costs of private cycle. I am so lucky to have such a good hubby and family and friends. I also have all you there supporting me too. Thanks Girls

Love Sadie


----------



## jend (jenny)

good luck boo not long now to you get your bundle of joy ...



sadie i pm you kep your chin up doll xx



hope evry1 else is ok  jen


----------



## yfinlayson

Hi Girls, 

Do any of you have any IVF/ICSI questions you would like asked of the MSP Nicola Sturgeon? She will be in Ayrshire and Arran on 10th Dec for a NHS review and INUK have formulated some questions to be submitted re waiting times/lists etc etc but they can ask some questions on your behalf if possible.  They need to be in by 8th November.  Please IM me if you have any.

Yvonne x


----------



## claire200

Good Luck Boo


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Good luck with your sweep today Boo. Hopefully your wee bundle of joy will be here before you know it.

Tashia- Wow! What a lot of eggs you have. If the hospital isn't worried then there is no reason for you to worry. Try to eat lots of protein and dairy to help your eggs fertilize, it seemed to work for me!

Sadie- You deserve a duvet day so I wouldn't worry about keeping your jammies on all day. You are sounding remarkably positive. I am so glad that you have got a lot of support.

love
Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Sadie - hope you're ok today hon, that is really generous of your family to offer to pay for a private cycle, just shows how much they love you and want you to be happy  

Julz - good luck with the injections honey    

Tashia - how are you feeling today?

Urs - I hope you are trying to take it easy and rest when you can.

Thanks everyone for all your lovely wishes for today.  The membrane sweep was pretty uncomfortable, I will spare you the details but it felt like she had her fist up there!!   
Anyway, apparently I'm 2-3cm dilated and I've already had a "show" since having it done - midwife thinks I will go into labour naturally quite soon.  If not, I get induced next Tuesday.  Will keep you all posted and thanks again for thinking of me  

Love Boo x


----------



## lou-e

Hi ladies, 
Sadie- been busy lately and just caught up with ur news, so sorry sweetie, really thought this would be the one for u and u did so well really focussing and believing that it would work, we are all here for You  
Tashia- 32 follies!!!, thats loads, did the tell you if they would opt to freeze them all to minimize the risk of OHSS, the GRI automatically do a freeze all above 20, and i know that if you got pregnant following transfer then that would also increase the chances of hyperstimulation, hope ur not too sore chick!!
Boo- hope all goes well hun, looks like baby is just too warm and cosy where it is!! Hope the membrane sweep does the job
Julietta- glad to see ur on the way now, check with the clinic re injection site as think that unless its the big muscular injections then it has to go in your tum!!! 
Urs, Erin- glad to hear your both well
Not much happening with me which is why i'm not posting much as no exciting news to share. GRI phoned my hubby at work to ask why i didn't hand in test, its only taken them a month to notice!!! Am going to discuss blast t/f with them, any body had it done through them Need to do something different next time, also waiting on info from GCRM. 
Take care all LXX


----------



## Julietta

Good morning girlies, nearly the weekend! 

Lou, I checked with the clinic and as its a subcutaneous injection you can do it either in leg or tum, so thats fine, GCRM say that half of their patients do it in the leg and half the tummy, the only thing is my leg hurts a wee bit the day after. Jes, its so easy to get worried incase you do something wrong ehh!   I am trying to stay as chilled and relaxed as possible.  
Think I will try some acupuncture this weekend.

Tashia, don't worry about today, I am confident that you will be just fine.  Positive vibes      .  As you say some of the follies are smaller so they will get less eggs than number of follies seen on the scan. Let me know how you get on today.

Hope that you all are ok and that a wee baby will arrive soon. 


Love Julzxxxx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya, me again, just another daft question; 

Is it ok to have hot baths etc... if on stimming/IVF injections I was going to go for a steam, sauna and spa tonite afrter gym, but just wondered if thats ok or if it would affect follies etc...?        I know if your pregnant you should avoid them. 


Julzxxxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Scan today again - all much better... About 8-9 biggies (17-21 size) and the next size down around 10 (13-14 size) and then littler ones - to make up the previous count of 32...  So worst case about 8 eggs to be retrieved - best case around 15 methinks...

So all looking safe ladies & no worries...  After Lou's post yesterday I went into massive panic mode & was on the phone to the GCRM - panicking my treatment would go on hold with frosties, instead of continuing after egg retrieval!  They told me to stop panicking and only listen to them - as they know what they are doing...  Whew!  

And they got it right - so all fine!

GCRM will call later, once bloods back in, to confirm that Saturday is definitely egg retrieval - goodie!  Cannot wait for them to be out & fertilising...  I can stop drinking full cream milk then - it is really gross!!    

Julz - hope all is going well - good luck for scan tomorrow..

Sorry for me post - just wanted to update you all and get the news off my chest (in the office with no one else to tell right now!)!

Love to all, Tashia xxx

ps Boo - any news?  Got a feeling that today is the day......


----------



## Julietta

Hiya Tashia, 

              Thats fantastic news!    Now you can relax a bit and look forward to saterday! Not long to go now. I still don't feel much activity down there? , I will give it a couple of days!

Have a nice day.

Juliexxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Just popped on to wish Tashia all the best for the scan but I'm too late!
That is excellent news about your follies, hopefully they will call you later and say that Saturday is a goer for e/c.  Are you taking any time off work during the 2ww?

Julz - I took warm baths during stimming but not during the 2ww.  I would imagine the steam room/sauna would be ok though since it's not during the 2ww?

Lou - how are you doing?  I didnt think the GRI did blast transfers, is that a new thing they have started doing?

Well no news here I'm afraid 
Had a bit of a washout of a day yesterday as I felt really tender and sore after the sweep.  Had to take some paracetamol and had a warm bath which really helped but then the cramps kicked in again a few hours later.  Managed to get a good night's sleep last night though, which I really needed.
Today I still feel crampy but it has eased so I really dont know what that means - it could mean I am in slow labour, in which case it could go on for hours or days!  Trying to just prepare myself for the induction on Tuesday just in case.

Tash - I thought today might be the day too!  There is still time but I'm not hopeful  

Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Girls,

I've lurking around your board for a while bit as I'm not having tx in Glasgow I feel a bit of a fraud joining in.  Tashia, I noticed from your post your drinking milk when did you start drinking it regularly, did you do think to keep ur protein levels up?

Vonnie


----------



## lou-e

Hi ladies,
Tashia- I'm soo sorry hun did not mean to panic u at all, and am really sorry if u got all worried over it  . Maybe i didn't read ur post properly and thought that u were going to get 32 eggs retrieved!!! Good luck tomorrow with E/C  
Boo- still no sign of baby yet?? Some cramps etc are better than nothing at least things are starting to happen. GRI dont do blasts as routine but had chat with DR Lyall last time and she said to phone the embroyologist and discuss it if thats what i wanted, but ended up just going with the flow, but i now feel that i have to try something different so just wondered if anyone else had spoken to them about it. My theory is if u don't ask u don't get, when i did my 1st FET they wanted to defrost all of them but i requested half and they were quite approachable. 
How's everyone else
Sadie- how u feeling now?? 
Just had to share this with u all....... 2 wee ones arrived at the door for halloween last night and said ' Trick or treat now gie us a sweet' Charming!!!!   Almost wet myself laughing
Lxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Tashia- So glad all went well good luck for EC on saturday. You stay   girlie got a good feeling for you.

Julez- Hope injections going okay. I did the hot water bottle thing to build up womb lining but am not sure about if you stimming as I don't need to do that.

Boo- Sounds like something might be happening only just slowly. If you have had a show too after the sweep then I think you might go yourself. Fingers crossed it soon. You must be dying to meet your wee bundle.

Lou-e- When are you starting again? Is it soon or will it be after crimbo?

Jend- Any news on when you starting again or are you still having a wee break?

Sam- How you doing? What your plans?

Shazi- How's your bump coming along?

I have wicked witch   from hell withdrawal bleed from all the drugs today and feeling really washed out. Think it finally sunk in today that it hadn't worked. Took myself out to hairdressers and beauticians to get hair and eyebrows done. Then picked up neice and nephew and took them to Burger King. Even although I didn't really feel like it. My sis working today and her regular child minder let her down. Mum had them for the morning so I said I would have them for avo to give her a break. My family have been really good to me and we are all really close, prob did me good to get out and face folk, although burst into tears at hairdressers when girls asked me how things went. Think hormones have really slumped to day. Quicker witch goes the better then I can get back on my regular HRT and back to some normality.

Anyway hi to anyone I've missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all nothing much to say was out last night for halloween  as a cat was up the town at carlislie 10 of us  what a laugh but b4 hand took my mates 2 we girls out round the doors which was a laugh see all the kids , then we all went out got pished went to work for 6am back home and in bed by 6-3o am ill  
i was on the tv the other day as jorney south from the x-factoer  was in work   my claim to fame !!!!

still no baby boo !!!

sadie hope you feeling better ,tasha good luck for ec on sat enjoy the drugs lol  

and ever1 else hope you all ok friday tomorrow  smashing of to my mams 70th birhtday party  she dosnt no about so it should be fun 

have a good weekend ladies x


----------



## jend (jenny)

can i ask whats th bubbles for ??  just saw your post sadie about some1 moveing yours rom 7777  do you think i can get 7777 by feb when i go back up  i take its the numbers above my pic ?


good to here form you sadie chin up hun x ^re


----------



## SBB

Hi Jend

The bubble are the numbers above your name. Folk bubble you for all sorts of reasons. To cheer you up and wish you luck, some folk like me like specific numbers 7 has always usually brought me luck. I'm more than certain your will be at 7777 before feb and i have blow you up to 1000 to get you started.

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Jen

We WILL get you there hunny. Ive sent you some bubbles

Sadie - Been following your  outcome, so sorry hunny.

Sandra xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks guys  your all so nice , glad your feeling better sadie keep your chin up  


sanjo thanks for the pm big kisses to ben 
cant be botherd workn at 12  ahhhhhhhhhhhh


love to all jenn


----------



## wulnjen

hello everyone dont no where to start


----------



## wulnjen

skkkkkkkkk


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

just a quickie to let you know boo has had her baby here is the link
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119014.msg1688575#msg1688575

both are doing great

congratulations boo am so pleased for you and your dh sweety

shona xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Boo- Big congrats honey. woooohoooo what a big girl. Hope you are doing well.             

Wulnjen- Hi nice to meet you. Best to just start off telling us your story. This is very hard but you will find great support from all the girls on this site.

Sandra- Thanks I am not giving up just yet.

Phoned GRI yesterday and didn't get much info apart from they are happy for us to go ahead with our FET prob Jan. Never got explaination of why it didn't work. Dr Deshpande says she wants to do this transfer herself, bit late seen as how she left me with an SHO3 for my last NHS fresh cycle. She knows problems with my womb and that it smaller than average and placement of the embies in exactly right spot goes long way to helping implantation. I have asked for my named nurse to contact me next week so that I can discuss the things that are bothering me. Just seems from what they said yesterday that they not going to change a thing. Why am I surprised at this. Think private at GRCM looking like what will happen as not holding breath for FET.

GRCM sent me info yesterday. Think we will go for consultation after FET but looks like they are more into individualised cycles and more research based.

Anyway enough of my moans. Can't seem to get myself motivated to do much.

Love Sadie


----------



## Shreks wife

Hi girls

here is an update for you booboo

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=108640.msg1536509#msg1536509

sorry not getting on much lately girls Kayleigh hasnt been to hot she has had mucus and a virus so not getting much time to come on but hopefully will get on soon, am thinking of you all though and wishing for your miracles for you all

shona xx

Will catch up on everyone and do personals first chance i get


----------



## jend (jenny)

weldone boo great stuff even better your we bundle of joy shares the samre birhtdat as my mam !!!!


well done again hun cant wait to here what you have called her and see soe pics .



bloody fire works wished they would all stop ma dogs are going blistic poor things and i wouldnt mind but they had diaziapan of the vets wast of money there then 

of to bed up at 5am and im just back from glasgow takeing brad back night to all 


love to all jen


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

So very pleased for Boo - well done darling!

Had aspiration on Saturday and we got 17 eggs!  Embryologist explained that some were immature so expected half to fertilise - which was confirmed yesterday - 8 in total!  Over the moon - as we only need 2 goodies - anything extra is really a bonus as far as we are concerned...

DH has been tending to my every need all weekend - as could not move on Saturday and yesterday was only a slight improvement... In the office today - getting update call @ 11ish with update on our 8 embryos and whether we are going for Tuesday or Thursday transfer...  Then taking the rest of the week off to rest with feet up - and no stress from the office...

2ww about to happen...  Funny this time very relaxed about it all - and taking it in our stride - whereas last time we were really tense and talking about it all the time - this time we are soo different...  Strange how we are being so cool about it all...  And so positive - but taking it one day at a time...

Julie - good luck with scan this morning - look forward to update on how all is looking!

Love to everyone else, Tashia xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- So pleased for you what a good wee clucky hen you are. I have everything crossed for you. Hope the CD helping you relax.

Julz- How did the scan go?

Jend- How's you honey? Hanging on in there just like me. Time going in and before you and I know it we will be there again.

Boo- Hope you and DH are getting to know wee baby Rosa. Send us some pics when you back on your feet.

Lou-e- How you? I don't think GRI take frosties to blast. Something to do with they need to go into a special medium or something like that but I could be wrong. They are not going to do anything diff for my FET this time either. Think it just fingers crossed and hope for best.

Erin- How's the bump?

Shona- You a busy wee yummy mummy. Nice to know that people are still around for support even after you have all had your babies. Gives me some hope that it might eventually work.

Wulnjen- What happening with you?

I am doing okay. Got some info through from GRCM. Looks like they more into individualised treatment so that has given me some hope. Think my DH think I just want to constantly live in pj's. He off work just now with sore back. I love him dearly but just would have liked some time on my own after failed treatment just to veg without feeling guilty or with him looking at me like I should be doing something. He very much a that that and get up and get on with things. You only get sympathy in my house for a day or so and that's it.


Anyway going for a bath and get dressed I suppose.

Hi to anyone I've missed

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Oh Sadie - you deserve a big hug and plenty of love & cuddles - a few days doesnt make it all bearable...  I found the 3 months following our BFN were possibly one of the most difficult times in my life that I had experienced...  Big hugs from me darling      Not much longer until your FET - seems that there are lots of BFPs from snowflakes at the mo - so keep positive and look forward...

Embryologist called this morning - our 8 embryos are 20/20 (well apparently a few are 19-19.5/20 - but embrylogist said it was splitting hairs - and to count them all as 20/20!)!!!  Very pleased & feeling very content...  All sitting at 4 cells today and nothing to tell them apart - so they are taking them to 5 day transfer - Thursday @ 1:15pm! Start progesterone tomorrow nite...  So will carry on working until Wednesday & then take Thurs & Fri off - enough time to chill methinks - as will go stir crazy if at home for the whole 2ww!

Ladies - question...  How long do you have to wait for the result with a 5 day blast transfer?  Am positive the GCRM said only 10 days - sounds v early - any thoughts/comments?

Strange - feeling quietly elated - but not crazy, worrying or anything like last time - feel at peace and that what is meant to be, will be...  A nice feeling compared to my normal freaking out / anxiety!

Will update you all tomorrow on our embryo's progress!

Love to all, Tashia xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Tashia

So happy for you a could greet. This will be your time. You just hold on to that positive attitude. I think in some sense the first time it fear of the unknown that causes some anxiety and 2nd time round you kind of know what to expect. You sound like you also have alot of faith in the clinic too so that helps.
Sending you   vibes and I will be rooting for you all they way.

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi there girls, hope you all are well x and big congrats to Boo and hubbie, what a good size, hope it didn't hurt too much and that you all are well. What a beautiful name xxxx 

My pc is down at home so using work one when I can escape upsairs to my office and get some peace! 

Sadie, my man is the same, no sympathy for long! Men ehh, I know how you feel. You know he said I could go to egg collection on my own as its only a wee local!!!! Got that one sorted out fast! The nurse at the GCRM  told him that I need to rest after it etc... He is a wee honey but I think he doesn't really know whats going on properly yet, info overload and he switches off! At least he had to go through some pain too with sperm retrevial! 

You just chill and look after yourself big time ok, give yourself lots of treats and pampering and fingers crossed for the FET, the GCRM are fab and I have 110% confidence in them.  

My second scan was today and there are 17 follies from 10 to 14mm, I think (maybe a couple of wee ones too). I was so worried as I have not been in pain or felt anything (I do now though!) and thought nothing is happening in there and also was worried in case there wouldn't be enough eggs to share. 

They have assured me that they don't want to see any more follies as risk of OHSS and that the follies I have are good quality and hope to get maybe 10 -12 eggs so 5-6 each! 

As we have only a 2 straws of sperm you can understand that I didn't want to waste any and yeah I need all the eggs that we can get for me and my donor recipient.

Anyway things are looking better than the first scan so all is well. Going to do you CD tonight Tashia and chill out after my relaxing massage from hubbie. Egg collection will be Friday or Monday!

Tashia- Fab news that all your embies are fine and super quality! Will call you in next two daysxxx

Starting to feel like a chicken now too!

Take care and speak to you all soon, happy bonfire night (my hubbie is such a child and has bought tons of super big rockets for later on in the garden!!! Lucky the neighbours are away!!!!!
  
 


Love to all Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Julie (mother hen!)

Have blown your bubbles up to 17 - to match your follies!

So you are beginning to feel them now...  Just the start I warn you - by egg retrieval you will be feeling them big time honey!   

All sounding really positive!  Chill out tonite (inbetween fireworks)!  Wish my DH did massages - however he is good at brushing my hair - so may ask him for a good brush tonite (sorry ladies - having my hair brushed with a real brush is the most relaxing thing out for me - nothing kinky promise!!).

Have a good evening all!

Tash xxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

where is the GCRM  anyone got a web site or phone no where i can get some info 



yeh sadie im like you hun !!!  like you say b4 you no it will be here again ,the thing is am scared to go up for my 3rd go .

lovley name boo love it 
tash will na belong and youll be on the 2ww good luck

shona hows things and erin how you doing 

and ev1 i missed which i have  sorry hope you all ok im off dogs going bonkers wid the fire works think she needs 2 more pills to make her chill poor thing .........love to all


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks for doing the bubble thing guys am at 1000 odd keep them comeing...


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

jend
i will try add to your bubbles to hun when i get on have sent some tonight good luck sweety.

i havent managed to update on all the new girls yet but wanted to wish them all luck in there tx journey will catch up on everyone and introduce myself proplerly

love to all
shona xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Fab news Julz. Finger crossed for EC and ET. Lets us know.

Jend- Bubbled you up to 1400. We'll get you there.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Jen

GCRM tel no is 0141 8918749 - fantastic staff & treatment is tailored to you specifically - really recommend them!

Love to everyone else!

Tash xxx


----------



## Julietta

Good Morning all,

just thought I'd say hi again as got the time to chat.

Tashia; I love to get my hair brushed too or a head massage, its great ehh! Have you tried this head massager, the orgasmatron!!!!! My brother has one and its fab! Here is a link/website;

http://www.needapresent.com/shop/get_ProductDetail.asp?&SID=AWIN&PID=1141 

Well don't feel that much today, weird ehh, so far IVF has been no probs, no crazy moods, spots or pain.... and think if we are successful I will happlily donate my eggs again in the future to other ladies.  

I hope that your perfect embies are growing well Tashia, I will phone you tonight for an update.

Hi to everyone and hope you all have a nice day

Julzxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Just a wee update on embryos:
2 @ 10 cells / 2 @ 8 cells / 4 @ 6 cells
All looking beautiful still....
About to go into the 'morula' stage now - stage before blastocyst - so this is where we see the strong ones I imagine...
No more updates now until we get to the clinic on Thursday...

Transfer @ 1pm on Thursday...  

My Mom contacted me this morning - my brother & sister in law who dont talk to us anymore - had their little girl this morning...  No call from him - as he is still not talking to us...  Those that are new - my brother disowned my DH & I when we were not happy enough for them when they fell PG after only 6 weeks of trying...  Nice!  Anyway, typical timing - really sad now - as they have their ready made baby & we are still waiting...  with no guarantees...  Why now - when we have been so chilled out about this treatment does this happen - just before transfer?  Really down & doubting it all now....   

Anyway, love to everyone & Julz not much longer until aspiration!   

Tashia x


----------



## Julietta

Hey Tashia, don't you get yourself down OK. I know it must be really hard and upsetting but you must stay focused on your journey and your lovely perfect embies.  

You will get your dream come true, say positive, you have been brill. Think you need the orgasmatron!!!!!!!!!!  

Keep your chin up and focus on your wee embies implanting very very soon.  

Speak to you later on tonight 

ps Thanks for my bubbles


Love Julzxxxxxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Tashia

Just a wee quick one for you for thursday, good luck with the E/T honey.    It sounds that you have some beautiful embryo's there.  I'm sure once they get snuggled in everything will be fine.

Love Urs x


----------



## jend (jenny)

tash  dont let them fannys get to u hun  good luck for thurs x 


hope you other lot are ok jen


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Tashia- You just concentrate on you honey. The hormones won't help your mood. Get the   vibes going and just put everyone except you, hubby and those wee embies to the back of your mind. The most important things is making your own wee family, don't waste your energies on people who can't even meet you half way to understand what you and all of us go through. There will be another time way down the line to sort that out, now is not that time. 

Julz- How you good luck, this week.

Jend- bubbling you some more.


Love Sadie


----------



## LiziBee

Welcome to the Glasgow Girls Part 9

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
Lizi.x


----------



## LiziBee

Time for a new home, please follow the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119350.0

this thread is now locked.
Lizi.x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Just thought I'd say hope part nine of this thread brings us all . Hope all our baby dreams come true. Well done to all our FF who have got their dream.

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Sadie  - Good to see your Ok hunny

Jen - Bubbled you too   

Love Sandra xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi, 
Tashia- fantastic news about your e/c and ur wee embies, things are sounding really good for u, keep positive    . not long til thurs and they can get safely tucked up where they belong
julietta- didn't realise that u were so close to e/c too, sounds like things moving along nicely and u have a good no of follies growing  
Good luck to all, 
love Lxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your encouraging messages - really appreciate them - they really bouyed me up! Keeping positive...  Sadie you are right - I am not going to waste my energy on anything but embryos, DH and me...  Another time to sort out the family thing - you really put it into perspective!  Jen - you made me laugh!   

Tummy is really bloated - called the clinic today and was told that was okay unless I was sore...  Look like I have been drinking too much beer!    

Julz - hope the scan went okay today - when is aspiration planned for?  Dont be nervous - it will be fine and once you arrive at the clinic, it is over before you know it - promise!

Called the embryologist earlier and said that I want 2 embryos transferred - as she had mentioned freezing any 'left overs' before we arrive tomorrow...  She seemed a little bemused and I am unsure if she was hoping we would go for 1 or that perhaps I was a little crazy for calling to discuss with her...  As launched right into it as soon as she was on the phone!  Ooops!

Love to everyone - will posted maybe Thursday or else Friday with update on transfer...

Tash xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- Glad you feeling better. All looking great. Good luck tommorrow. Sending you loads of                 .

Julz- How did scan go? When EC?

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hello all fellow GG's, thanks for the good luck wishesx 

My scan went Ok yesterday, I now have 19 follies (a few 8-9 mm, the rest 15-18/19mm) but I had a nightmare on M8, as was bursting on the loo and my insides were totally squashed and sore! I got to the GCRM and could hardly walk into the clinic!!! 

Anyway I feel better today and not sore at all weird maybe my insides just getting used to all the eggs Egg collection will be Monday!!!!! And I guess transfer maybe thursday/friday  

Hi Sadie,  ^hugme,  yes I hope too that this thread is a lucky one and that we all end up with the beautiful babies we so wish for. I too am sending us all lots of luck and postive vibes! 

                         

Hi Tashia, good luck for today   , I will send you lots of postive vibes, wishes and prayers your way for your embies                        xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


I must say the full fat milk thing is a killer! Really can't manage anymore as feel sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care girls and speak to you later on.



Love Julzx


----------



## SBB

hi

Julz- fab news about follies and good luck for EC Monday.

Tashia- Good luck today I so hope your wee blasts find a snuggly place to live.

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Thanks Sadie   have a good day x

love julzxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi ladies

Thanks for all the good wishes...

Transfer went so very smoothly - very impressed with the GCRM - the team there are really fantastic!  The 2 that were transferred we blastocysts - one a 4aa and the other a 4ab - apparently very good quality...  Plus a bonus of 2 for freezing - so we have 2 snowflakes in waiting too!  Being blastocysts - defrosting is a little less predictable - but we feel very encouraged nonetheless!

2 Embryos on board and waiting now begins...  As we had a day 5 blastocyst transfer, our test date is Monday, 19th - so not the normal 2ww - which is great!

Love to you all - big hugs all round!  

Love Tashia xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya Tashia, thats fab, I am so glad it went well, you are lucky to have 2 for the future also.   

The 19th isn't too far away, thats so fast!    Fingers crossed and hope that the wee embies implant very soon.

Take care and rest lots, speak soon        

love

Julz
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooq

Hi Everyone,

DH and I have our first consultation at GRI probably for ICSI: major MF problems and I have PCOS though only slight. We are hoping to have our first cycle early 2008.  I'd really appreciate it if you could give me any advice as to what we can do to prepare e.g, what vitamins are good to take, diet, lifestyle etc...

Thanks

Suzi
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Tash- FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAABBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB news. Now you be a good we mother goose and cook those wee blasts. Seding you loads and loads fo sticky vibes. Go girl. Frosties too. That great. So excited for you.


Suzi- Nice to meet you. Try to eat healthy. I try to eat as organically as possible month before I start. I also stay clear of alcohol as much as possible. My DH takes fertility blend for men. It from America and is expensive but it has helped the quality of his sperm. If you or DH smoke you need to try to stop. I take pregnacare and during the time that you girls would be stimming, although different for me as I have donated eggs so it my egg donor who takes stimming drugs, I drink pint of whole milk a day and eat brazil nuts. Also try to increase protein itake at this time. This is supossed to help build up healthy womb lining. I aslo use hot water bottle on tummy at this time but only up until embryo transfer don't do it after that. After ET avoid hot baths. I hope you appt goes well. Wish you all the best of luck.


Julz- Fingers crosed for you to girl.

Love Sadie


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Sorry I have been AWOL for the last week, my house has been getting done up and it has taken it's toll already, I was just so stressed with workmen etc that I just hibernated and hid in my bedroom when I wasn't at work. 
Tashia- Wow! That is fantastic news that you now have your 2 wee embies on board and your 2ww has begun. Sending you lots of    and   .

Jules-   for Monday. I will keep fingers and toes crossed for you.

Boo- Well done on baby Rosa! I am very impressed that you managed over 10lb, it makes my eyes water just thinking about it. Many congratulations!

Hi Suzi- Welcome! Good luck with your treatment. I just ate healthily and had lots of protein and dairy.

love to everyone

Shazi x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hope you're all well and thank you all for your kind wishes.
I have uploaded a photo of Rosa, she is a wee blondie (though perhaps not so wee...) and a dream come true after all our years of trying to conceive.  Can't believe she is finally here.

I havent had a chance to catch up properly with all the posts so apologies if I have missed anyone out but I wanted to say to Tash that I was thinking about you today and I'm so pleased to hear e/c went well, it sounds like things couldnt have gone any better!  Praying you get the good news you so deserve on the 19th, how great that you dont have too long to wait to get the result.  

Julz - best of luck for Monday honey    

Sorry it is a short one, will hopefully be able to post more now we are a bit more settled at home.

Take care everyone
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi Boo

Wee baby Rosa is just gorgeous. So pleased for you, you must feel like you living in a dream after all this time.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Boo

Rosa is just beautiful!  Enjoy & savour every moment!  How are you feeling after everything yourself?  You must be a little shattered at best?  But well worth it of course!    

All well today - did not realise to stop the wheatbag/hot water bottle after transfer and had been using my wheatbag yesterday & today - though not too hot & not all the time...  Not going to worry about it - just going to stop now...  Just a bit of welcoming warmth for the wee embryos - hopefully it settled them in...  Not entertaining any negative thoughts for this slip up on my part....  What will be, will be... eeeek!  

Shona - is the house all done now?

Welcome Suzi!  I agree with all the advice from the girls so far.  I went onto the Marilyn Glenville website and did the healthcheck test online and ordered all the vitamins the site recommended after the test evaluated where I was lacking...  A hefty £150 for 3 months worth of vitamins - but I feel my embryo quality was better this time around - and suspect the vitamins had something to do with it...  One other thing is also try to drink plenty of water prior to & during treatment - to wash out toxins etc...  Must admit though that got sick of the sight of full cream milk & water during the treatment though - and did slow intake down... 

Sadie - hope you are feeling better by the day - you certainly are a ray of sunlight with your messages - thanks for being so supportive & inspirational!  

Julie - hope scan went okay today - not much longer until aspiration / retrieval on Monday!   

Love to all, Tash xxxxxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Girls, thanks to you all for the good luck wishes for Monday, you are all so supportive, and Sadie you are just a star.  

Boo;  
Rosa is just beautiful! Well done, I am so happy that your dream has finally arrived.   

Welcome Suzi;

My hubby has severe MF also, well 0 sperm count!,  but they got 2 straws of sperm during mesa/tesa. Try and be positive, its amazing what they can do now. We also are eating healthy, and quite active, drink in moderation ( a wee bit of red wine doesn't hurt too much, infact its good for you), take a good multivitamen and as everyone else, drink at leat 1-2 litres of water a day. 
I am also taking whey protein for an extra boast and it can also help prevent OHSS. The milk thing is hard, been drinking 1 pint a day ish. Good luck x

Tashia, today went OK, I now have 30 ish follies!!! Thats why I was in pain the other day, think they must of had a growth spurt!? There are a few wee ones but I counted that 20-25 ish are between 14mm-22mm, so I am really happy today. They don't want to see anymore grow. Fell like a wee gremlin that multiplies with water!!!! Aspiration still monday and last menopur tonight. Really feeling them now, not pain just pressure, and somehow I feel really excited!?

Oh God pleaaaaaaaaaaaaaaase work!     


Well, I probably won't be able to speak for a while as will be off work likely until test date, and no internet access at home! New broadband is due to come next week. 


Hope you all have a fab weekend. 

Keep the embies cosy Tashia and will speak to you maybe mon/tues.  
ps I am so glad they don't put a catheter in on transfer day!!!!

Love Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Julz- You are looking great for a fantastic wee clutch of eggs. Whoopeee!!!!So excited for you.









Tashia- Glad you staying  girl that what I like to see.

Have tried to phone GRI a couple time this week to see if named nurse could call me back. Guess what no phone call. Which I think is pretty rubbish. If she wasn't around at least someone could have phoned me back to say so. The after care is really poor and not one person has phoned in last two weeks even to see if I am okay or to offer me to see counsellor or anything. I am doing okay but would be nice to think that they at least cared. I know I'm not the only patient but you would have thought someone would at least have called me back. Anyway enough of my moans.

Love to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## claire200

Sadie - that is pretty crap.  I would have expected them to at least cll to offer you councelling or the likes.  

Boo - Rosa is gorgeous!!  What a lovely wee blondie!

Suzi - glad your appointment went well.  Do you mind me asking how long you waited for your appointment at GRI?

Nothing much to report from me.  CD2 and feel so bloated and lathargic today.


----------



## Tashia

Morning ladies

A quick hello - as our board seems v quiet at the mo...

Sadie - how are you feeling darling?  How was work this weekend - first time back?  Did it lift you a bit?     Agree re GRI - sound pretty awful really - why dont you put in a wee complaint - as they should give a bit more TLC when you get a BFN...  We are seeing them for first consultation (top of waiting list) on Thursday - after the GCRM I guess it will be a change...

2ww dragging as expected - 7 more sleeps to go until Monday...  Had a few tweeks of pain etc day after transfer (so embryos would have been 6 days old) - but nothing really since - feel like normal really!  Been taking it easy & working from home today & then back into the thick of it tomorrow...  Feeling positive some days & then a little down as well - as it really is a guessing game...  You all know what it's like ladies!

Julie - really looking forward to outcome of your aspiration today - wonder how many eggs you will get?  Exciting - think you will get a bumper crop - funny feeling!   

Anyway love to all & hope you have a super Monday!

Tash xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

i girls 

Just a quickie to let you know Erin has had her baby!

Here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=119836.0

Sorry no personals at the mo but will try and pop on later.

Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- Glad to see you are doing well and resting. It this weekend coming I go back to work. maybe a good job as have been feeling a bit down. Anyway will get there. Sending you loads of sticky vibes.         

Julz- Good luck today. Let us know how you get on.

Boo- Thanks for news on Erin. That fab. Hope you are coping okay with the demands of motherhood.x

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Tashia - hope you are taking it easy Mrs  
Sending you lots of     to your precious cargo.

Julz - best of luck for today honey.  Thinking of you.

Sadie - how are you doing?  Hope you try and make the most of the time off before you go back to work.

Claire, Suzi, Shazi, Sanjo, Erin, Shona, Lou - hope you are all well.

Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Boo

Hope you are loving being a yummy mummy?   

Have just spoken with Julie and she had 13 eggs removed today - 6 for herself & 7 to her donor/egg sharer...  She is hoping to get an update later on egg quality from embryologist - will let you know if she passes on news...  Then just waiting on ICSI outcome with her 6 precious eggs...  Lots of special thoughts & prayers for a special lady!    

Julie said that the brochures in the GCRM waiting room now show results at 56% for under 35s - wow!  I am impressed...

Sitting about being a patient angel and trying not to dwell on 2ww - however today is difficult - attention span is rubbish in the office & dont seem to be getting much done - although trying hard...  Urrgggghhh!

Love to all & well done to Julie!

Tashia xxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi 

Sorry been awol. Ive been trying to keep busy with work and keep my mind off the BFN - took it really bad. Anyway will be having another FET after my brother's wedding which is in february so till then going to take some time out and have fun with dh. As dh working in london been flying down to see him every other weekend and he's been coming times im not going down. 

Sadie im really sorry it didnt work for you hun.   

Tashia hows your 2ww going hun? Not long till test date. sending you lots of    

Boo Congratulations hun.    She looks absolutely gorgeous hun. 

Juliette good luck hun sending you lots of    

Shazi how are you doing hun?

Hope ive not missed anyone. 

Sam xxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Julie- Well done on getting such a good result from e.c. I hope all your eggs are thriving as I write   

Tashia- Hope you are surviving the   ok. You are getting there, but time does seem to go extra slowly!

Erin- Fab news! Well done on the birth of Christopher John

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Julz- Wow that great news. Let us know how fertilisation goes. Looking good so far. Have they said when ET?

Sam- Thanks you and I probably won't be that far apart for FET. I am hoping for January but haven't spoke to clinic yet as they seem to be ignoring me and not returning my calls. Bit annoying but I know am not their only patient.

Love to everyone

Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Hi all,
Sorry been working all weekend and not had a chance to pop in and see how you were all doing, what a lot of good news on this thread lately
Tashia- sounds like things went really well for u and you have two top quality wee embies on board     Good luck hun- not too long to wait til test date
Erin- Huge congratulations on the birth of Christopher John, can't wait to see his pics
Boo- How's motherhood??, Rosa is gorgeous!!! Can't believe you can even find the time to post!
Julie- congratulations on E/c, fab no of eggs collected- whens transfer good luck   
Sadie- Enough said about GRI, thats exactly the kind of gripes i have with them, not really big issues but it just feels like u are a no. and not at all personal, get back on the phone to them!!
Love to all others Lxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Just a quick hello to everyone!

Julie just text me with news that all 6 eggs fertilised - brilliant news!  Transfer is Thursday...  She is still offline as is off work for 2 weeks and her internet connection is not yet up - so just passing on the news to you all!   

No other news from me - this waiting is really dragging out - howcome other weeks seem to fly away but this week not sooo...  Had some light AF like cramps last night while lying in bed - I am taking this as a positive sign (says she who promised to not read into anything!).  

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

Here goes with my first personals  

Julz - best of luck with the ET on Thursday. Sending some snuggly womb vibes your way    

Tashia - fingers crossed for Monday. Will be thinking of you.  Come on BFP!!!      

Boo Boo - big congrats on the arrival of Rosa. She's beautiful!

Erin - big congrats on the arrival of Christopher. Looking forward to seeing some pics.

Claire - we were referred from RAH to GRI in Nov 06 for ICSI and we have our first consultation at the end of this month. When I phoned GRI last month, they said that the waiting list was 12-14 months (I'm assuming for Renfrewshire as I hear that Lanarkshire is perhaps closer to 24 months+).

Hi to Sadie, Lou, Sanjo, Shazi and Sam!  Hope I've not missed anyone  

Cheers for the advice about how to prepare for ICSI  

Just desperate for our appointment to come round - 30th    DH has got to go for SA the week before.  He's gonna do it in their toilets as he's freaked out at the thought of having a special room to do it in


----------



## claire200

Thanks Suzi.

I am so angry when I come on here these days and hear that the waiting list is 12-14 months.  Its like a slap in the face because we should have been refered in August 06 when my H's low sperm/morphology was discovered.  I just keep thinking we should have started ICSI by now   but as it is we wont be refered will December at least.  Its so frustrating.
Our future is effected because of my H's idiot GP telling us his SA was fine, when it was far from it.  Then finding out the truth second hand from my gynae and having to fight for a referal for 6 months!!


----------



## spooq

Claire - you should be able to get your referral backdated for Aug 06. I would request that when your letter of referral is sent (by RAH?) that they put info on it about your DH's first SA results, and hopefully GRI will then count from that date and not from Dec 07. Might mean that you could get your first consultation through soon, and then start TX earlier than end of next year. Definitely worth fighting for! Good luck


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Re: waiting times etc - we are at GRI now having previously been at Nuffield for a 'private go'. Having private treatment does not affect your position on the NHS waiting list unless obviously you are successful and therefore you are not entitled to NHS treatement.

When we had an appt at GRI in Sept (having had 2 previous appt's there for bloods etc so beware having an appointment might just be for info gathering and doesn't mean that treatment is about to commence) we were told the waiting list for ICSI is 24 months. Your position on list will go from when they receive referral from GP. 

We were referred in August 2005 by GP. We are now at the top of the list and had our first screening on Tuesday there with follow up in December and hope to start treatment in Jan/Feb all going well.

You should ask the GRI where you are on waiting list to avoid disappointment, because we assumed when we had an appt in March 06 that that meant we were top of the list and we were nowhere near it.

I don't want to be the harbinger of doom but I know exactly how it feels and so ask lots of questions so you have as much info to help you as possible.

Cheers,

C


----------



## catt

Claire - just read you post. The 24 month wait is for Lanarkshire - we live in Glasgow so that's us, but looks like 12-14 for Renfrewshire according to suzi so that's better, but I agree it's a major %X%@ up by the doc's as they should be on the ball and refer immediately as they know the waiting times. But I also think you should be able to get yur referral backdated to Aug 06 as there is evidence that the problem was discovered then, so pursue this. 
GP's are worse than useless. When my hubbie had a sperm test for the first time, the GP told him he had to face up to the fact he would never father a child! No mention of treatment or anything. When my hubbie asked if there was any counselling he was told it's not a life or death situation so no (missing the entire point of counselling) ! Again any referral was delayed for 4 months as the GP did not mention any further treatment let alone discuss referrals and waiting lists. The lesson learned is do not trust GP's and ask loads of qu's and research as much as possible. Even during our private treatment we were given wrong advice or info withheld which could have helped. 
I totally understand you frustration but hang in there it will work out and you will get started.
Take care,
C


----------



## SBB

Hi

Julz- Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow am sending you   energy and thoughts.   

Tashia- How you doing honey? Hope you okay. Are you back at work? Can you pass on above to Julz. Thanks.    

Catt- Hi nice to meet you. Good luck with starting treatment. Hope 2008 is your lucky year.  

Girls I so hope you all get sorted out with your waiting times it seems so unfair.

I eventually got to speak to named nurse yesterday after third time phoning. She listened to all my questions and wrote them down so she could ask Dr. She said she would have to speak to one or two of them and get back to me. I also asked if she could book me for earliest date in Jan for FET. She phoned back today amazing!!!! think she got gist yesterday I was one unhappy patient, blubbing and greeting   just my usual. Anyway. She said she spoke to Dr Lyall one of the consultants and that she wants to see me to discuss my questions before I have FET. It usually Dr Deshpande that deals with me as I have egg donation but named nurse thinks it might do me good to speak to someone new and get second opinion about things. She says anything that I discuss or treatment plan will be discussed with the other consultants and Dr D anyway so no harm in going to see someone diff. She said she def didn't want me to get seen by someone junior so I guess I should be a wee bit grateful. I still don't think it will make any difference. I still think they won't try anything new or diff but at least I will have asked. Have been struggling last few days and feel quite down but getting new bed delivered tom and have done some therapeutic house work. Cleaning carpets clearing out etc today. Go back to work sat so that will be step back into reality for me.

Anyway sorry for bit of me post.

Love to everyone else

Sadie


----------



## claire200

Thanks for your replies ladies.

Sadie - sounds like the nurse is trying to do everything she can for you.  

Catt and Suzi - do you really think they would backdate the referal?  I will certainly find out about this.  Its all so frustrating isnt it!?

After my H's 1st SA in Aug 06, he called up for the results and the receptionist told him they were fine.  Then when I was at my gynae in Ross Hall in the December about my Endo he asked about the SA and got a copy of the results from my H's GP..  He broke the news that the results were far from fine and that we would probably need treatment.  H went back to his GP who said he would do the referal...never happened.  We were calling/going to the surgery every week.  They then said they couldnt do the referal, it had to come from my GP.  This was about 3-4 months later.  My GP said that was fine and requested the SA results from my H's GP, again 3 months later they still were not recieved.  
H was eventually able to get into my GP surgery (they had been full up to then)
The referal was done as soon as they recieved my H's notes.  This was in July and we had our fist appointment at the RAH in September.

I just keep thinking this should all have happened a year ago and not just now!

Sorry this has turned into a bit of a rant.  Feels better to get it all out though rather than letting it brew away inside me.


----------



## SBB

Hi Claire

Feel so sorry for you. Sounds like you have been through such as frustrating time. I would go back to your GP and ask if they will write a letter stating all the dates and stuff and send it to the Consultant they have ref you to to see if that will make any difference. I can't believe how busy the clinic has got since I started treament in March 2005, it only took 12wks for my appt. Do you think you should or could afford to look at going private at GRCM, maybe do egg share to keep costs down if you felt that was something you could do (egg donated) I know it not for everyone.

My heart goes out to you.

Love Sadie


----------



## claire200

Hi Sadie - We have discussed going to GCRM but after speaking to our consultant at the RAH we decided against it.  Mostly as we have age on our side (we are 25 and 26)  As the doc said.  We get 3 free attempts on the NHS, if we go private and are lucky enough for it to work we will loose these 3 attempts.  Our thinking is if we get a baby through NHS treatment then we can save our money for trying to have a second child.

Does that make sense?

Thank you for thinking of us though.

I also like the idea of getting our GP to write a letter explaining how long we have been waiting etc.  I will be back at the GP on Monday so will ask him then.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Hope all is well with you all...

A wee update on me = have moderate --> severe OHSS - going for 2nd blood tests tomorrow with strong chance of being admitted to the Southern if bloods have not improved...  Very uncomfortable - but apparently as signs of this stopped just at ET and for a few days after - this is a good sign (so consultant says)...  Woke up last night in severe pain thinking I was at my life's end - was very scary...  but got a little better and got appt with consultant today...

Fingers crossed it is a good sign - will put up with any pain if things work out...  Pray for us please!   

Julie update = 5 beautiful 8 cell embryos today and 2 were tranferred back (very easy transfer) - with 3 remaining goodies being frozen!  She and her DH are delighted and now wait for 12 days until Tuesday, 27th!  Sounding very promising!

No other news - off to make dinner - as apparently remaining active helps OHSS (nightmare walking etc though - but if it helps - all for the better!)

Love Tashia xxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Sorry not been on for  a while but been coming in from work and crashing on the couch.

Erin, big congrats honey on the birth of Christopher John.  You must be on cloud 9.  Enjoy every moment.....but you don't need me to tell you this.

Tashia, oh honey, my heart goes out to you for the OHSS, hopefully your bloods will come back okay and you can at least rest in the house.  That;s really good news about Julie, please pass on my best wishes for her.

Claire, waiting  lists are horrendous but you have a really good case to get further up the list.  Fingers crossed for you honey.

Boo, hope you and wee Rosa are settling in well honey.  She is a right wee blondie.....she's defo going to be a heart breaker with all the boys.

To all the lovely ladies,  best wishes.

Urs x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- Sorry to hear about OHSS. I do hope you are okay and your wee embies still nestling in. Hope you don't need to go into hospital. Will say a special prayer for you tonight.

Claire- Sounds sensible. That good you can speak to GP on Mon.

Urs- Hi hope you and bump well. Hope the tiredness passes soon. When your next scan?

Julz- So pleased for you sticky vibes being sent your way and hope your wee embies nestling in. that you PUPO.

Love to all 

Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Hope you're all well.

Tash - sorry to hear about your OHSS hon, hope you're not in too much discomfort and that your bloods come back ok so you dont need to go to hospital.  

Julie - wonderful news about your transfer today, wishing you all the luck in the world for the 2ww    

Claire - sounds like a sensible plan re the NHS goes, good luck with your GP on Monday hon.

Catt - I'm shocked at how your GP handled the situation with your dh, that is unbelievable.

Suzi - how are you?  The 30th will be here before you know it hon.

Urs - how are you honey?  When is your next scan?  Hope you are looking after yourself petal.

Hope everyone else is doing ok (Shazi, Lou, Sadie, Jen, Sam - sorry if I've missed anyone out).
I'm not getting on much these days so am probably a little behind on the posts but I'll get through them eventually and I'm thinking of you all
Love Boo x


----------



## Julietta

Hello again girlies, I am now connected to the world again!!!!!!

Just to say hi and also thank you all so much for the support and the positive vibes!

I will be on the pc now everyday and will write more tomorrow.

Just as Tashia said we are over the moon we got 6 good eggs and 5 fertilised to grade 8, with 3 frosties. We have came a long way since our GP, just three months ago, said my dh is totally sterile and we would never have a baby. It was so surreal having our embies put back in, so emotional and happy they fertilised. 

Now the waiting begins!!!!!! Like Tashia, I have had mild OHSS and was in agony too before and after EC. It seems to be going away slowly but my insides feel battered still and hard to sleep, gueass thats normal ehh?

I have been a couch tattie yesterday and today, and think that I am getting muscle atrophy ! Any tips for the 2ww. Was gonna stay in sat and maybe a wee walk sunday? Its so weird as don't really feel any different. I hope this works and that we all get the BFP we dream of soon.    

Tashia honey I hope you feel a wee bit easier tomorrow, saying more prayers for you xxxxx speak soon


love julzxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Tashia- Sorry you are not feeling too good with OHSS. I hope you don't have to go into hospital, you must have got a terrible fright the other night. I have heard that you are more likely to get OHSS if your treatment is successful. so I hope that it is actually a good sign for you.
Julz- Fantastic results for you so far, long may it continue! I would recommend you going on a wee walk tomorrow, when I was on my 2ww I ended up going for a much bigger walk than I anticipated round the park just a few days after e.t. but it done the trick and obviously got the blood flowing to the right parts.
Claire- good luck with your G.P. on Monday! 
Boo- How on earth are you finding the time to log on at all? You must be doing so well at motherhood!
Urs- Nice to hear from you. Only a few more weeks and the tiredness will start to ease off!
Sadie- Good luck with Dr Lyall. I think it sounds like your nurse has seen the error of her ways a little and is trying to make it up to you.
Hello to Catt , Suzi , Erin,Sam. Jen and Lou  and everyone else I have missed.
Have a good weekend everybody

love
Shazi x


----------



## lou-e

Hi everyone, 
How are u all
Tashia- sorry to hear that u are suffering, how u feeling now?? Not long til test date now, good luck hun   
Julie- congratulations on E/t, hope your wee embies are settling in nicely, fingers crossed for u too   
Boo&Erin- How are the new mums getting along, sleepless nights catching up with u yet ??  
Sadie- How's things with u?? Dr Lyall is lovely, i have had seen her before and although i am under Dr Yates have asked to see her again. Just called the other day for an appointment and have one for the 12th of Dec, wanted to discuss doing something different next time like blast t/f or some immune testing(anything really as present management not working) and if no changes will transfer to GCRM
Suzi- good luck for your appointment on the 30th, hopefully u will be starting soon after that
Claire& Catt- any further forward with the waiting lists and when u can expect to start ur treatment
Urs and Shazi- Hope both u ladies are well
Sam- How are u? you've not been around much lately,hope your well
Sorry to anyone i've missed
Speak to u all soon
Lxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Just a quickie as Rosa is asleep so I'm going to try and get a nap too.

Tashia - think today is test day is that right?  Thinking of you hon        

Julz - excellent news!  Hope you're trying to take it easy girl.

Lou - how are you hon?  Things with us are good thanks but yes, quite tiring!  Rosa is a wee angel at times and a wee devil at others, we are still getting to know each other but I wouldnt change it for the world.

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Lou- Thanks that has cheered me up. I am up on the 12th too to see Dr Lyall, what a coincidence. I am going for exact same reasons too to ask about doing something different and also to ask about immune stuff. I have asked about it before and not got very far but am going to ask again anyway. Good luck for your appt.

Boo- I'm with Lou you must be doing just great to get on here every other day but it good to hear from you and wee Rosa.

Erin- Hope you are enjoying motherhood and wee Christopher settling in at home.

Tashia- Good luck for today. Hope your dreams come true.

Julz- Hope you are taking it easy. I did go for small walks too and think it will do you no harm. It gets you out house for some fresh are and gets circulation going. Sending you loads of   thoughts and sticky vibes.

Shazi- I think that too. Just hope I can get some answers or I will just have to accept that maybe there isn't any answers and get on with cycle. Just hope once I'm seen I can get ball rolling for FET. I just want it over with so if it doesn't work I can move to GRCM.

Not been on for couple of days back at work 12hr shifts and am knackered. I went back on Sat morning and sat in office for first hour  and blubbed   as couldn't face the staff in the A+E dept. I'm one of the Charge Nurses so excuse was catching up with paperwork. I was really hiding because I didn't even have my coat off when one of the male nurses I work with came into office and told me his wife is pregnant with 3rd child. I know he didn't want me to hear it second hand but get this he has only told the two other Charge Nurses and me and wants no-one else to know till they have had first scan next week so it not even common knowledge. Think he could have waited a few days or even till I had got in the door. I am happy for them but it just set me back as I was struggling to even go back to work and as I was driving to work felt like going back home, as I think the reality of everything not working just hit me because I was going back to work. Sorry am a right moan. 

Thanks for being there for me girls.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

A quick me update...

Have borderline severe OHSS but am being managed as an out patient..  Had second bloods done on Friday and they did a HCG test - and guess what - a   (hcg 148 reading - they were expecting about 40 or so as it was that early)...  We were both so staggered that we decided to wait until official test day today for urine & next blood test before posting...

Today was another   (just got hcg back at 460)!  So looking really positive - maybe even more than 1!!!!      

OHSS still bad - looking 6 months preggies and struggling to do more than walk a few steps at a time plus have got piles now (sorry TMI!!!)...

7 week EPS scan on 10th December - to ensure embryos are viable and not a chemical pregnancy...  Girls do I have to worry about this unduly - or is this pretty uncommon?  It seems you worry through the treatment, the 2ww and then after a BFP you worry each step!  Eeeek!!!  My Mom in Law was with me during today's appt and said that they were really positive and only mentioned the chemical thing - which I latched onto....  

Anyway, really really pleased and would really recommend the GCRM to all of you out there ttc with unsuccessful previous IVF's - as they are such a wonderful team...  I cannot give them enough praise!

Anyway, thats my news - very exciting and over the moon - but extremely shell shocked as as much as we have hoped and prayed for this - we cannot quite grasp that it has finally happened for us!

Love to you all and thanks for all your support so far - it has gone a long way to help!  Tashia xxxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hi Tashia

[fly][size=25pt] CONGRATULATIONS [/fly]

I dont get on to the GGs much these days but have been following your treatment, well done

take it easy hunny

sanjoxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi Tashia

Congratulations honey.... you must be over the moon.  I had a good feeling about your tx esp with the OHSS.  Hope the pain eases off.  I am absolutely delighted for you honey.  

Love Urs x


----------



## GAIL M

Huge Huge congrats Tashia, met you briefly at one of the Pizza Hut meets, this has just made my day    

Luv
Gailx

P.S. Was thinking of going to GCRM next year for one last attempt at IVF as I'll be 40 next year   , will maybe IM you for some info when we're ready if that ok?

Take care,
Luv
Gailx


----------



## SBB

Dear Tashia

So so pleased for you that is the best news ever. Everything looking great with your levels. All those  thoughts must have worked.

 
















Love Sadie


----------



## misslee1888

Tashia

I have posted much in the last while as I keep on losing track of the thread.  But I was thinking about you today and I am so please for you both.  

Congratulations, just take it easy.

   

So pleased......

Lisa


----------



## claire200

Huge congrats Tashia!!  So so happy for you!  


As for me.  We had the GP yesterday to ask about having our referal backdated to H's first SA in August 06 and he wasnt very positive.  He said all he could do really was say we had been TTC for more than a year!  Not much use at all.  I think we will have to try and convince our consultant at the RAH on 5th December to backdate the referal.  

Another question, we were initially refered to the RAH by by GP in July this year, our referal for ICSI will be sent next month (I think) to GRI.  Will the 12-14 month wait be from the July referal on the next one from my RAH consultant?  Any ideas?
I dont understand why we were not refered straight to GRI as it was obvious we would need iCSI and the RAH dont do it.


----------



## spooq

Hi all!

Tashia - that is fantastic!!!!  I actually said "Oh wow!" out loud whilst sitting at my desk when I saw your  !!!!    Such great news     

Julz - hope the OHSS eases off soon hun

Claire - your referral date will be the one from when the RAH referred you to GRI for ICSI so will be counted from Dec 07.  Would def speak to your consultant about the situation regarding your DH's SA as your GP sounds like a dumbass      Your consultant will give you better advice and might be able to swing things for you  

Sadie - sorry to hear you sounding so down in the dumps  

Catt - hi and welcome! Can't believe your GPs crap attitude when speaking to your DH about his SA. I'm shocked at the amount of stories I keep hearing about GPs not knowing their stuff and being severely insensitive    Best of luck with your appt in Dec and starting treatment in the New Year   

Hi to everyone else: BooBoo, Erin, Lou, Sanjo, Shazi, Sam, Gail, UrsJ - how are you all?


----------



## Julietta

Hello girls, 

firstly a big big congratulations to Tashia!!!!!!!!!!!                

I told you so girlie, maybe Mary the healer I took you too did the trick I am so happy for you and it looks like there maybe more than one in there!!!!!!!

Hi Sadie, I am sorry you are feeling a bit down.        That nurse wasn't very sensitive.   It must be so so hard to keep going sometimes. I don't know how some of you girls manage to keep sane. I think I am going to crack up soon too and this is only my first go!!!!  You must treat yourself with lots of nice things, new shoes and chocolate and champers!!!!! 

You girls are right, this 2ww is a nightmare. The first week I was OK as too sore to worry, now that all the swelling and fluid has gone, and I am off work I am starting to crack up! 

I don't have a clue what is going on in there with the wee embies!? They will now be 9 days old. I have had a few light weird feelings a few days ago and a few new spots and sore boobs but apart from that nothing. The sore boobs will be the drugs and crinone I guess.  I just don't know what to think, getting more negative now and sure its maybe not worked. I so much want a wee baby, like you all and so hope its working. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH the suspence. I guess I am going buy a lovely bottle of wine or champers and if it doesn't work can have a nice wee drink!!!!

Sorry for prattling on. Did any of you ladies with wee bambinos have any symptoms at this stage? or none and got a BFP?

Well I must get dressed as got friends from work coming for lunch, then getting hair cut later.

Hi to everyone else on the thread and thanks again for listening to my nonsense.


Love 

Julzxxxxxxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Just popped on to say a massive congratulations to Tashia!!!

Well done honey, you must be over the moon, I'm so pleased for you!!!!    

Julz - I had the odd twinge during the 2ww and had very sensitive n1pples, but everyone is different hon and you will drive yourself nuts comparing symptoms.  The one definite sign which I had 2 days before test date was more cm, which I would never normally have before af, so I thought this might be a good sign and it was.  Again though, just because I had this doesnt mean you will.  Hang on in there, you've not got long to wait now    

Sadie - hope you are feeling more like yourself soon honey, in the meantime here's a wee hug for you  

Claire - I think you have a good case to get your referral backdated from July rather than December, worth speaking to the consultant to see what he/she says?

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## shazicowfan

Tashia- Many many   on your wonderful news. That is absolutely fantastic, I am over the moon for you!

Julz- I had loads of wobbly moments on my   when I thought it hadn't worked, so I can sympathise with you feeling really worried it might not have worked. The only symptoms I had was a huge sore chest which I thought was due to the drugs but obviously not, so I hope that is a good sign for you. Let's hope Tashia has started another lucky thread and there will be lots of good news to come for everyone!

Sadie- I am sorry you are struggling a little at the moment, life can be so hard sometimes. Here is a wee hug for you  .Hope you feel better soon

Claire- I think you will need to try and be as pushy as you can as you certainly seem to have been treated pretty unfairly and a six month difference in referral time is huge.

Boo and Sanjo- you are both doing so well to have the time to pop on and keep track of everyone. Hope you are both well.

love to all G.G.'s I haven't mentioned individually

Shazi x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Tashia- Fantastic news hun    . Am so pleased for you and DH, u both must be over the moon
Julie- hang on in there girl, not long now, its just so hard not to analyze every twinge etc but stay positive, will be thinking of you  
Sadie- Poor Dr Lyall, sounds like shes in for a day of it on the 12th!! Sorry your having such a crappy time at work hopefully will get better soon...and sympathize with the 12 hr shifts, i only do 2 and even thats a struggle!!
Love to all others, Lxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all your kind wishes & congrats - still not quite sunk in and we keep saying 'when the 7 week EPS scan is done we will feel better'....  Still very cautious and pretty nervous to be honest...  Does that make sense?  I pray all will stay where it is and go smoothly - so our scan brings us wonderful confirmation of it all!    

The worrying does not stop!

Sadie - darling I hope you are feeling a wee bit brighter?  It is so difficult about others falling preggie...  One of my colleagues' wife is due in January - and get this - no one in the office told me until someone slipped up and told me - about 4 weeks ago!  I felt like a right plank!  Obviously they were all being sensitive by not wanting to upset me - but think I might have preferred to have known earlier...  Felt really embarrassed/stupid!  Better your nurse told you I would say in my humble experience....  Tough though it may be - believe me I feel your pain honey!    

Back at work today - tummy has gone down by about 5 cm in total - so not much really!  Wearing baggy top with trousers that are half undone - nothing fits me with my OHSS!  Plus wearing really attractive support tights - to help with no clots - nice!  However not complaining - as if this is what it takes then that is fine by me....

Julie honey - how are you doing today?  You seem a little down - it gets like that in the 2nd week - quite normal...  Will give you a call tonight to chat - try and keep your chin up and keep busy with stuff - to stop you thinking...  Easier said than done!

I cannot believe the attitude of the GPS and the waiting lists etc - really bad...  It really is like we are treated like we are after a 'luxury' rather than needing treatment for a condition that is really difficult to live with!  Keep fighting - he who shouts the loudest and all that!

Love to everyone one else - please pray that all goes well for us - am really on tenterhooks until scan time...  Never happy - am I!

Lots of love Tashia xxx


----------



## claire200

Hi ladies.  Just a quick update from me.  I received my appointment this morning.  Its 20th August 08.  So looks like they had automatically backdated my appointment to my initial refer in July.  Good news for us 

August still just seems so so far away though doesnt it?

Can anyone give me an idea of what will happen at this initial appointment?  My H has to do a SA the week before so I assume they will tell us those results then.

We have already had SA's, we know I am ovulating, I have had a smear recently.  Will they test for anything else?

How long from your initial appointment did you ladies start actual treatment?


----------



## spooq

Hi to all GG's today!

Claire - that is the most briliant news about your appointment; excellent that they thought to backdate it so now you don't have to wait a full year from now. I was going to ask the same questions as you about the first consultation. Ours is next week and I'm not sure what to expect. DH provided his deposit (lol) this morning and we meet with Dr Lyall/Yates next Friday.

Julz - how are you feeling? When is your test day?

BooBoo - that's nearly 3 weeks of mummyhood. Bet its been fantastic!

Tashia - how are you feeling? Has the OHSS eased off now? Has the BFP sunk in yet?!

 to Lou, Sadie, Sanjo, UrsJ, Gail, Lisa, Catt, Erin, Shazi and Sam and anyone else I've missed  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Julietta

Good Morning GG'S, hi and thanks Shazi, Lou-e, Boo, and Tashia and Suzi for your good vibes etc... 

Test date is tues 27th but I am pretty sure its all over for me.    My (.)(.) are not so sore now and tummy the most skinny its been in months and am certain goings to get period this weekend.  If its still not there by monday I am going to do a home test and will post my sample to the GCRM rather tan going in.   I am pretty down and I have been so positive until last few days but I think you just know when the game is over.  

I am meant to be at a family funeral today but can't face it so made my excuses! Going out today with a friend from work and am sure she will cheer me up a little as shes mental! Some shopping therapy I think!


Tashia-hope you are taking it easy mrs at work!

Boo, I am really impressed that you manage to find time to pop on this site still. I hope Rosa is doing well.

Hi to everyone else too and hope you all have a good weekend.  

speak to you all monday.

love julzxxxxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Julie

Oh honey you sound sooo down...  By no means do your lack of symptoms mean its all over - probably quite the opposite!

No AF means every possibility that you could have a BFP - you really cannot know until test date!

Remember the 2ww is the worst time in the world - as you really just dont know - as some people get loads of symptons (and get a BFN!) and others get nothing - as everyone is so really different!  Please dont give up...

OHSS going down for me - tummy going down and beginning to just look like I have had a few too many pies!  Have had some really odd discharge today & yesterday - can only describe it at like a wee teaspoon of cottage cheese/cooked egg white - no smell etc....  Really odd - never had anything like it - has anyone ever experienced this? (sorry about the TMI - hope I did not put anyone off their teatime snack!).

Love to you all & have a super weekend (my parents arrive tonite from Cape Town - not seen them since May - so really excited!!!).

Tashia xxxx


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone can tell me what their first consultation at GRI for ICSI was all about  

Thanks

Suzi


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzy- So long ago I can't really remember. Think we didn't know we needed ICSI till we were there as the usual your GP can never read SA very well. They just went through all past history allergies medication etc. Then explained all about treatment and statistics and stuff. Spoke about when we were likely to get cycle started. Took some bloods I think for HIV, HepB and C but can't remember if that was 1st or second appt. Good luck you must be nervous and excited at the same time.

Julz- Sorry you so down. Think Tash is right not over yet and please don't give up hope. 2ww is a nightmare. Sending you a hug.   and   thoughts.

Tash- Have a good time with parents you must be so excited to see them, especially with your FAB news. I wouldn't worry too much about the discharge I'm sure it normal to have increase CM if you pg and as long as not smelly I wouldn't worry. Probably just caused by hormones. 


Hi to everyone else am working tomorrow and been into work twice for meetings on days off this week and am so tired. Anyway am feeling better within myself think I haven't had too much time to sink into my feeling sorry for myself mode this week so that good. So many others worse off than me and just think it can only get better from here as things can't get much worse.


Think that was meant to sound positive but maybe not.

Anyway

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Morning GG's, thanks Sadie and Tashia  x sorry for being a right old moaner. Feeling a wee bit better today.

Tashia, my sister in law said to me yesterday that the white lumpy discharge was her first sign she was pregnant. so its a good one. Also just to say have a fanatastic time with your parents. They must be over the moon!

Sadie my dh said to me yesterday that if it doesn't work its for a reason (bad dna etc...) and that if we get a bfn then we just have to get on with it, not be sad and try again and there is worst things in the world happening to people etc... He is so right, very realistic, but men are very different from us. Also I have this kind of saying _' when your are so down and things are at there worst for you the tide will change and move in a different direction and things will get better' _

Hope you all have a good weekend and will be in touch next week.

love julzxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thanks Julz I really like that wee saying and it has fair cheered me up this morning. Glad you feeling a wee bit better too.

Love Sadie xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Julz- Glad you haven't given up yet. I really think it is impossible to guess your outcome and you don't really start noticing many symptoms until you are 5 or 6 weeks gone at least, so it's only natural you think it's not worked but the reality is most pregnant women wouldn't have a clue by this stage and the most positive sign of all is the fact your a.f. isn't here yet, so I am still hopeful for you.    

Sadie- That's good that you feel a bit better now. Hopefully December will be a busy month for you and the time will go in so quickly and you won't have so many down days.

Claire- Many congratulations on getting your appointment for August, that was a nice surprise! I am trying to remember back to my initial appointments for you and Suzi. I can remember that they were very spread out ( each one a month apart) and that they involved an counselling session, a day of tests for Hepatitis and HIV , and a day of signing consent forms. I am sure it was around 5 months from my first appointment until them telling me I was ready to start I.V.F. ( I don't know if ICSI would have extra appointments or not). I can definately remember thinking why can't they do all these appointments in one month instead of spacing them out so far apart but even though it was very frustrating, it did give me time to sort of get my head round it all. When I got the go ahead that I was to start IVF I was really shaky and nervous even though I had been chomping at the bit for months to get started. Hope it helps a little

love
Shazi x


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Shazi

Need to try to meet you sometime with my boy

Hope you are ok hunny and EVENTUALLY getting a wee belly on you!!!  skinny

Love sandra  & ben xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Just wanted to pop on to wish Julz all the VERY best for test day on Tuesday.  Most people who have gone on to get BFPs were convinced af was on it's way too, Shazi is right - the main thing is af isnt here and that has got to be a good sign        

Sadie - hope you are feeling better now hon?  

Claire - great news about your appointment.  At our first appointment, they discussed dh's SA result with us and just talked us through the process of ICSI and discussed further tests, eg. y chromosome deletion, Cystic Fibrosis etc.  Then when you reach the top of the list you get your pre and post screening appointments through and then you can get started.

Tashia - how are you feeling honey?  I worried myself sick till the 7 week scan too, think everyone does, but the chances of anything being wrong are so so slim so try not to worry about that and just concentrate on looking after yourself.  PS more discharge/cm is totally normal during pregnancy, it's a good sign that everything is going as it should!

Hope everyone else is well, speak soon
Love Boo x


----------



## claire200

Thanks Boo and Shazi.  Thats a great help.
We have a review at the RAH on 5th December, so hopefully they will also give us an idea of what to expect.


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Sorry no been on for few days have been working.

Claire- Fab news about appt you must be thrill that you now know wken you are going.

Julz- How are you? Any news?

Boo- Thanks dear am feelig wee bit better. Glad you seem to be getting on fine with wee Rosa.

Shazi- Hope you are right. 2 weeks today till I go back to see Consultant and will eed to write out ma wee list of questions before I go so I don't forget. How's your bump coming along?

Tash- How'd you weekend go with your parents? How's things with you? When your scan date again?

Suzi- Not long now till friday. Good luck.

Lou-e- Not long now for us two 2 weeks today till Dr Lyle gets her ears bashed.

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi girlies, hope that you are all well?  

We got a positive!!!!!!!!!!!! 

                   


I am in total shock! Totally convinced that it was a negative as the only sign was boobs a wee bit tender and a sore gum!!!!  Told dh last night it was all over as felt period coming! I got up at 6am and peed in a cup and managed to wait till 7.45am to do a test! In that time I had a weird dream; my dad (whos dead) and mum and bro and my bro flushed my pee away and I did it again and it was positive! 

Just back from GCRM and again positive hcg. They said no need for a blood test as line was strong and to go back 21 dec for my 8 week scan!!!!!!!!! Unreal!!!!!!!

Can't quite believe it. A dream come true. Still going to be realistic as way too early yet to celebrate though. And hope the scan before xmas will be the best xmas pressie ever. 

Speak soon and thanks for listening to my moans and for your amazing support and hope that there will be lots more BFP for all of the GG'S. 

Ps;  sorry Tashia for calling you so early was so excited I had to call you. Will light a wee candle and say some prayers for our beanies after lunch x 

Love

Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooq

Julz - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  That is wonderful news          


.........

Not long until Friday    Bit down as I just failed my first driving test this afternoon


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Am so very very very pleased for you Julie - fantastic news!!!!  Over the moon!  No worries about early morning phone call - it was a pleasure to hear you sounding so happy after your 2ww...  

Middle of last nite went to the loo and there was red blood on the TP....  Went to the loo about 10 times again thru the nite - worried sick - and it changed to brown discharge...  Still the same...  Nothing on my knickers - just what they seem to call 'spotting'.

Phoned clinic twice and they told me too early to scan still and if it gets worse / continues then to call for blood tests to measure HCG - would have one and then another 48 hours later to measure increase...  However they did not sound unnecessarily worried - apparently as my HCG levels were so high for original tests, it is probably okay...

Needless to say - scared to death....  Read up on it and see that on average 20% of ladies get this sort of thing in first 12 weeks - but hey that does not make me feel any better...

No cramps or anything - plus am a little constipated (went before bed last nite but still lots inside me) - so dont know if this could be causing it - with pressure build up?  Sorry TMI - but I needs answers and dont seem to be able to find them - it is a case of waiting & seeing....

Has anyone had this discharge and if so - please pass on reassurance (pls avoid bad news.thoughts as have found enough of this on the web!)...   

Love to you all & big hugs from a little wobbly Tashia xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Tashia thanks, I am over the moon and can't stop looking at the two tests, but am being realistic too and won't celebrate for a few months! Try not to worry too much babe x my cousin bleed alot right through both pregnancies and has two lovely healthy wee girls. I think a lot of people do, especially spotting. At least there are no cramps , whcih is a good sign! I know it must be so hard not to worry but have faith. I know we both will be fine. Oh my god we may be mummy friends!!!!! I lite a candle for our embies x  

I am going to call Mary in a few weeks and start reiki again soon!  

Take care and call you soon. Going back to work Friday I think or maybe monday!....Its fab being off!

Hi Suzi, thanks also x I am sorry about your test, bummer ehh x I passed third time! Its so stressful. Just depends on the plonker instructor! Hope you try again soon and good luck. You will get there x


Speak soon

Love Julzxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Julz- WooooooooHooooooooooo.                               







Am so pleased for you well done girlie. All this good GRCM news is making me want to just cut my loses with GRI and go there but I know DH will want to use up our frosties first so I will just have to be patient.

Tash- My friend bled all way through till 12 weeks. Think Julz right if you have no pain that a good sign and hospital seem reassured that all well. If you really worried and need reassurance I would call them back tom and see if they will do bloods just to reassure you. Will say a special prayer for your wee beans tonight. Sending you a lucky star









Suzi- So sorry about driving test. It does depend who you get. Better luck next time honey. Get back on the bandwagon driving ASAP if you leave it you will forget. Good luck for Friday.

Hi to everyone else

Love Sadie


----------



## GAIL M

Tashia,

It is very, very common, please try not to worry, easier said than done I know, thinking of you  

Gailx


Huge congrats to Julietta    

Luv to all the other GG girls,  

Gx


----------



## claire200

Tashia - like the others have said.  Bleeding in early pregnancy is actually really common!  My cousin bled on and off till about 15 weeks.  She is now 24 weeks and I went to her 20 week scan and seen a beautiful healthy baby!  Another friend bled on and off with both her healthy pregnancies.  The clinic would have asked you to come straight in if they were worried.
Use this as an excuse to put your feet up for a few days!


Julz - huge congrats!  That is super news for you!  Im really pleased.  Its great to hear positive stories!

Nothing much happening with me.  Just waiting for our review meeting at the RAH on 5th December.  Not sure what they will do/say as we have already recieved our initial appointment at GRI for 20th Aug 08


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Julz-   on your  , that is absolutely brilliant news. I am over the moon for you. Well done!!

Tashia- Please don't worry. I had a little bit of bleeding at 5 1/2 weeks and everything has been fine since. For me, I had very light pink spotting for about 2 days and then it changed to bright red. It lasted bright red for a few hours and then turned to brown for a day or two. As soon as it went bright red I was hysterical and convinced it was over but the hospital reassured me that it was much more normal than people imagine. I was also too early for a scan, but the hospital said although it wouldn't really make a big difference it might make me feel better to take time of work and just lie with my feet up for a day or two and of course to lift nothing for at least a week. As soon as I done that, and it changed to brown blood then I instantly felt a little bit more positive, so just take it really easy and I am sure you will be just fine.

Suzi- sorry about your driving test. Just keep going and arrange another one asap so you don't get out of practise. It took me 4 attempts to pass mine!

love to all
Shazi x


----------



## catt

Hi Claire and Suzipooh,

I am going through the GRI process - I think I had said before? so I can tell you what to expect. We had about 3 appointments where they took bloods to check hormones, HIV, Hep B & C from us both and did more SA's. This was spaced out over some time - but we were going through private ICSI at that time so that explains our delay. You are waiting to be at top of the list and your first appt doesn't mean you are. It's when they arrange your pre and post screening appt's, which you will get at the same time, you know you are top. The pre- screening consists of SA, results from HIV, Hep B & C, smear results, high vaginal swab result (done by your GP) and meeting with a nurse for an hour to go over your details and the ICSI process as it applies to you (everyone is different and won't all take the same drugs, timescales etc).The post appt is three weeks later and there you meet the doctors to just confirm results and the process and decide date for starting. We have our post appt next week and the nurse at our last appt said we could be starting in Jan - they won't start near xmas as staff have hols some days and they can't risk you needing a procedure at such times. So really, I would check what appt you are going to on Fri/next Aug and that'll give you a better idea. 

Let me know if you want to know anything else?

Cheers,
C


----------



## Boo Boo

Julz - am so pleased for you!!! Well done you        

What a lucky month this has been for ladies on this thread - let's hope the trend continues into the new year (at least).

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Suzi - sorry to hear about your test honey, I'm a firm believer that people who dont pass first time are better drivers as you learn so much each time you sit the test.  Sending you a big hug hon 

Tashia - the other girls are right, it is so common and it's only spotting so doesnt in any way signify a problem.  Just try and take it easy though as you need to rest and try not to worry!  Hope you had a fab weekend with your folks.

Hope everyone else is well
Love Boo x


----------



## claire200

Catt - thats great, thanks so much for the info.  The appointment we have on 20th Aug is our very first at GRI.  We have attended the RAH in Paisley up to now but as they dont do ICSI we have been refered to GRI.  I have had bloods done for hormone levels and a smear recently by the RAH so do you think they will need to be repeated?  Our problem is really sperm count and morphology.  Even though I have Endo and only one ovary and tube, they seem to be in working order.  
H has to do a SA the week before out Aug appointment.

Can you remember how long you were between your initial appointment and starting treatment?

Thanks again!
Claire x


----------



## Erin

Just a kwiky - not been on for ages

Julz and Tashia - Congrats on your BFPs!!!!!

Tashia - please don't panic, bleeding is unbelievably common, good excuse to get those feet up!!!

Take care GGs, E X


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your words of encouragement!  So far so good - only browny discharge when I wipe - so hopefully it stays that way and then goes away eventually!

In the meantime have been having issues passing urine - getting more and more uncomfortable and this morning had such bad pain - thought it was all over (life & babies)....  However a little better & clinic said to visit GP asap...  GP did urine test - and getting result back tomorrow - however on antibiotics (safe ones for baby) in the meantime - and hopefully all will be confirmed tomorrw & I will get better!

Not complaining - seriously - as long as baby(s) are fine...  Roll on scan - 8th December - not much longer!

Erin - Christopher looks divine - what a sweetie!  Are you loving being a yummy mummy by any chance?!?    

Suzi - sorry about test - I failed 1st time and then passed second time...  Be positive & you will pass next time!

Julie - has it sunk in yet?    

Sadie - sending you big    

Love to everyone else - not forgotten you all - just busy at work & limited time for saying hi to you all - however you are all in my thoughts!

Love Tashia


----------



## claire200

Tashia - hope the anti b's are kicking ina nd making you feel better hun


----------



## Julietta

Hiya girlies, thank you all for the congrats and sadie for the lucky star x 

Not long now sadie!  Just a quicky as going off to do private patients.

Tashia, jes, I hope you feel better tomorrow chick, thats rotten. I was at dentist this afternoon and got an infected gum, its massive and swollen, yuk! Dh will be pleased as it will shut me up for a while! I made sure I got me free dental treatment and mouthwash prescription, even though its such early days. Felt weird saying I was just 4 weeks pregs!!!! Weird ehh. Oh yeah tash, I got that yucky stuff too down there! I am so glad we are both pregs and you are a week ahead so you can tell me whats what!!!!  ps tashia where is that site for up to 8 week scan. I am such a dummy.

Baby dust to all of you special girlies      



hi to all you lovely ladies.

love Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou-e

hi gg,
Julz- huge congratulations on your   You must be so happy. You and Tashia are certainly giving the Gcrm a good reputation
Tashia- I know you must be worried hun but as the others have said it was only a small amount and is now settling so thats a good sign, not too much longer to wait til scan  
hope everyone else is well, not anything exciting happening with me so not posting so much as not a lot to share, I have had the occassional thought that maybe won't go down the treatment route again, especially when i read the posts of those going through emotional torture on the 2ww, really don't know if i can cope with another neg, and when your doing a cycle it just consumes every minute of your thoughts and its been nice not even thinking about it for a while. 
Take care Lxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Quickie as at work...

Julie, link to 'waiting for first scan' is http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=116943.new;topicseen#new - hope this does the trick - else copy & paste and pop in your main internet address bar and enter - should hopefully take you there.

Bleeding down to next to nothing - slight bit of brownish tinge when I wipe but nothing more... However sore tum - not sure if from everything stretching / growing inside or bladder infection (still to be confirmed)... Living on my paracetamols (only 8 per day though)...

Not complaining - a happy girlie - as long as baby(s) stay in place! ;o)

Lou - why dont you give the GCRM a try next time instead of GRI?

Love to all & have a super day, Tash xxxx


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd fill you in on how our first consultation went this morning. 

Well, it went better than we could have hoped. They did a basic health check and then went through both our medical histories, and discussed all tests and results we've had and concluded that ICSI was the way to go. 

They said that there was no reason for DH to undergo any other tests, no discussion about having to retrieve his dudes in any other way than the usual method, and no need for chromosone or gene analysis. They were happy that the reason he has male IF is due to the removal of one undescended t**ti**e when he was about 3 years old. 

They confirmed that I have PCOS but also told me, which my last consultant (RAH) failed to do, that there was no indication of ovulation. I was a bit annoyed at this as this was never mentioned previously but really I shouldn't be surprised after all the other stuff they forgot to tell us. Anyway, the waiting list is 12 months from the point of referral. We were referred last Dec so treatment could start next month but the consultant said that it would be in the New Year as they never start someone at that time due to the holidays. They took some blood from me to check hormone levels and will also carry out HIV, HEP B etc test at next appointment. 

Basically, as soon as I have AF in Jan/Feb I will start down reg. We will have 2 chances at ICSI so we're giving it our best and will be doing everything possible to ensure that we are at our healthiest. Soooooo excited but also nervous as its very scary to think that we only have two goes at getting pregnant.

Hope everyone else has a good weekend. Chat Monday  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- Glad your appt went okay and good that you will be starting in new year. I wish you all the best of luck and pray that your dreams come true.

Tashia- Hope you feeling better honey. Remember to drink plenty water.

Julz- How's you honey? Has it sunk in yet?

Hi To everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls  

Tash - glad the bleeding has settled down honey.  I got pulling sensations early on, like mild af cramps, it's just everything making room for your embie(s).  Just you take it easy and try not to worry (I know, easier said than done).

Julz - how are you doing?

Suzi - that's great news about your appt, best of luck for next month.  When is AF due in Jan?

Sadie - how are you honey?  

Lou - how are you? 

Hope everyone else is well (Claire, Catt, Jen, Erin, Shona, Sandra, Urs, Shazi, Gail) and having a good weekend.
Love Boo x


----------



## claire200

Hi All.

Suzipoo - glad your appointment went well.  Bet you are over the moon things are finally moving! 
When is your next appointment?

Here is a question for you lovely ladies....

We have our initial appointment at GRI on 26th Aug next year.  So going by what others have said we will start ICSI in Sept - Dec sometime.
Would you book a trip/working holiday in the October?


----------



## Treaco

Hi Girls

I know I haven't been on much lately but I've been trying to keep up will all your progress. I'm looking to see if you can all do me a favour and vote for Jamie in the huggies competition, I have put the link below and he is on the 2nd row third baby in.

http://www.bounty.com/babyphoto/browse.asp?btysc=2&btyCurrentPage=607#

thanks
Michelle


----------



## Julietta

Hi girls, hope you all had a good weekend? 

Not long now till xmas, hope that you all have your pressies bought? 

Claire; I would probably not have anything planned for then, as you will likely be going in for scans/bloods every two or so days for two weeks (if on the short protocol) until egg collection. Towards the end also there is no way you will want to go away as you may be stiff and sore with the eggies growing!  

Tashia; thanks for the link x how are you? not heard from you for a bit, hope all is well, not long till sat x

Hi to Boo and Sadie; thanks, I am well. I hope that you girls and rosa are well too and looking forward to santa! Its still really weird to think that its worked! We are going to call me offically pregnant on the 21 dec after the scan if all well! Then we may have a wee cry. I am trying my best not to get too excited but its hard, couldn't help myself looking at baby stuff on line for a min or two. And am not sleeping as my mind is dream all sorts of baby stuff!

I just got a call from the GCRM to say that the couple I donated eggs to have a card for me and if they could pass it on! I have not thought at all about it as so wrapped up with our journey and it feels a bit strange to have contact with them. It must have worked for them too, which is fab, and they must be over the moon. 

Thanks again sadie for the lucky star x hopefully it will be your turn next x I will have everything crossed for you.  

Well thats me back at work and I have an easy day, no patients, bliss. Just catching up with emails etc... Better go and do some work, then m and s for new bras, my boobs are sore and growing, wonder when they will stop! No other symptoms or pain though, and gum better.

Take care and speak soon

love julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

 freezing today ehh!


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Suzi- Glad your appointment went so well! Now you can make the most of Christmas and know that the New Year will bring brand
new opportunities for you!
Claire- If you tell the hospital in August that you are going away in October, then they will either be able to work round it or have to delay you for a month or two depending on where you would be in your treatment, so it all depends how much you need or want to go in October and if you can live with an extra delay or not. 
Julz- I bet your scan just can't come quickly enough now! It's good that you will have it before Christmas as that will give you an extra reason to celebrate on Xmas day.
Treaco- will vote on the link for you , Jamie is so cute.
Tashia- Glad the bleeding has settled right down now.
Love to all g.g.'s

Shazi x


----------



## catt

Suzi - you are at exactly the same stage as us at GRI! We have our second appt tomorrow and have been told we can start in Jan - I am skipping the down reg due to thin womb lining and few periods. We are going skiing in Jan and so as I can't tell when I might have a period if it happens when we're away need to wait til next one. So we're hoping it will wait til the end of Jan to appear! I'm going to start acupuncture again and reflexology and taking brazil nuts etc. But plan to have a boozy Christmas with the hope that this will be the last one!!

Claire - it depends if your appt next Aug is the 'screening' one - ask the GRI. If it is then you are likely to be starting around Oct/Nov.

Congrats to all BFP's and kind thoughts to those going through it all or BFN's - I can relate.

Cheers,
C


----------



## spooq

Morning ladies  

I've been full of beans since Friday. I feel like we've reached a milestone and are finally getting somewhere but keep having to remind myself that we only have 2 goes so nothing is anywhere near definite; just trying to be realistic  

Claire - not sure when our next appointment will be but seems it won't be long. All I need to do is go back for one more blood test to check HIV, Hep B etc. They took blood on Friday just to verify my hormone levels. DH doesn't need to get any further tests other than maybe one more SA. Thereafter, its all systems go as soon as AF arrives.

BooBoo - you must be really looking forward to baby's first Christmas! I'm not sure when AF is due. At the moment I'm on CD 44 so it could be anytime soon however, I think that it won't coincide with starting treatment this time so will need to wait for next AF in the New Year, which will probably be Feb knowing my body  

Sadie and Shazi - cheers for the info about your first consultations. I didn't really know what to expect and didn't want to get myself too excited just in case it didn't mean that we were near treatment or anything. We were so relieved when they said that DH didn't need anymore tests as we were concerned about it being down to genetic reasons why he is IF. However, they seem content that it was due to the undescended/removed testicle when he was a toddler.

Catt - thanks for the info about the first ICSI consultation. I can't believe we could be starting a cycle at the same time. I'll let you know about dates for appointments etc... we could both be sitting in the waiting room and not even know its each other  

Tashia - less than a week until your scan, hun  

Julz - that's great that it sounds like the other couple got a BFP. That's really a fantastic thing you were able to do for them. Its people like you that relieve the suffering of other poor people desperately trying to have a baby when faced with IF  

Thanks for all your best wishes for starting ICSI next year! Also, cheers for the pep talk about my driving test. I've booked it for early Jan and am now taking 2 lessons a week (  cost!).

Hi to all other GG's - Lou, Sanjo, UrsJ, Gail, Lisa, Erin and Sam  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Suzi- Glad you sound really   think that always a good thing when embarking on your treatment. My DH has had 2 hernia repairs one when he was 9yrs old and they also brought his Lt testicle down abit as it wasn't undescended but was farther up than normal. His other one was when he was 22yrsold and any mucking about down there reeks havoc with fertility. So guess that explain his low sperm count and poor morphology. Glad you moving on with driving test good luck for January.

Catt- Hi how did your appt go?

Shazi- How many weeks are you now? Hope you keeping well.

Julz- That fab news about your donor. You must feel so good right now. You right to be excited an a wee look at baby things will get all your maternal feelings going. Just hope in my turn in 2008. 

Tashia- When you r scan? Hope you doing okay and all settled.

Claire- I wouldn't plan a trip at that time unless you are think that you would postpone treatment to go if it landed in the middle of it all.

Boo- You must be so excited about crimbo.  

Erin- You too all the fun of waking up on crimbo morning with you new wee baby's.  

I haven't had much time to get on as not having much good luck at moment. DH still off work with sciatica and into 7th week now with no pay as self employed. He just seems to be getting progressively worse with me having to help him up in am and get dressed. He has also had bad bout of tonsillitis at weekend. He really is a poor soul. Between looking after him on my days off then working in A+E 12hrs shifts and at meetings and interviews on days off this week am knackered. 

I don't think I will be able to plan my FET until DH is better as I just couldn't contemplate going through it without his support and being as he is just now he I know he couldn't cope with it either. Last time he was like this he was off work for 5 mths. Am also worrying about money with it being Christmas. I know it not everything and I would rather he just better but am worried about making ends meet. Anyway girls enough of my woes. Just not having any luck at all these days.


Love Sadie


----------



## sarahblaneuk

Hi girls, im just looking for a little bit of information, me and my partner had our first consultation on 24th October this year   and were told our first screening should be sometime in feburary. Whats involved in the screening and how long after the appt will our treatment roughly start? Everything is really confusing   and its been a long 3 years, i just hope its not to long now.

thanks for any help.


----------



## claire200

Hi Ladies.
Hope you are all well. 

Thanks for the advice regarding our trip in October next year.  I will need to speak to my hsband about it, he really needs to go whereas as was only going to make a holiday of it.  Not sure how we will work around things if the timing is bad.

We had our review appointment at the RAH yesterday.  Was a bit of a waste of time to be honest, she just went over everything we already knew.

She did reassure us though about the ICSI.  I am a bit worried for the fact I only have 1 ovary, but Dr Crawford reassured us that it shouldnt be a problem because we have age/health/fitness on our side.  Just hope she is right!

Does anyone have any ideas how many sperm GRI like per egg for IVF?  She said it used to be 100k but thought GRI had changed their limits recently.  Im just curious really.

So the next thing for us is my colposcopy on the 19th   I am dreading it so much!
Does anyone have any experience?


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls

Thanks for your good wishes & thoughts - have been trying to keep a low profile & stay off the boards - as the more I read in the 'waiting for 1st scan bits etc' - the more I worry...  I find the sad stories & worries of everyone just makes me scared and worried...  when we have enough to worry about...

Remember last week I had a little red spotting & then brown...  Well that all cleared up and then got my bladder infection (antibiotics etc).  After that my OHSS got a little worse and was really uncomfortable...  Then on Tuesday night I started spotting browny stuff again (soaked a knicker liner - not pad I hasten to add - at first sign of spotting - but then it died down to only when I wipe - sorry TMI) - which has all but gone now...  However I got the fright of my life again - really like a roller coaster at the moment...  One minute I think it is all over and the next I am positive...

Still really uncomfortable from OHSS - most of the big time swelling on my tummy is down - but still very difficult to lie on my side / sit/stand up etc...  Dont last for more than 30 minutes if I go shopping / walking about either...

Scan tomorrow morning @ 9:45am - pls say a wee prayer for us and send us some positive vibes - really need all to be okay...

Love to you all & sorry for no personals - just thought I would update you - so you know where we are...

Love Tashia xxxx


----------



## claire200

Tashia - sending you loads of luck and love for tomorrow.  I am sure everything will be fine, then you can relax a bit.


----------



## lou-e

Hi,
Just wanted to wish Tashia good luck with her scan tomorrow, am sure everything will be fine and then you can start to relax and enjoy being pregnant  
Sadie- how r u?? sounds like you are having a miserable time at the moment, and yes there is always someone worse off, but you are allowed to feel sorry for yourself and it has been a crappy year for you. I will be glad to see the back of it too, last new year my DH said this year would be better and i'm still waiting... so maybe next year will be good for us   Will catch up with you after tuesday to see what Dr lyall has to say to both of us!!
Suzi, Catt & Claire- glad to see you girls getting started out with treatment, hopefully you ladies will be having lots of luck in 2008
Boo, Erin- Hope you are still enjoying motherhood, this xmas will be soo special for you  
Shazi- hope your well, how long now??
Julz- what date do u have your scan on?? Great news about the donor couple, you have made someones dreams come truexx
sorry to anyone i've missed. Can't believe that its getting so close to xmas, can hardly manage to fit in work around all my wee guys stuff- parties,nativities etc, He is just so excited this year, i think this is the first where he really understands and i can't wait to see his wee face on christmas morning!!!  
Lxxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Tashia,

Praying everything went ok with your scan?  I thought it was the 10th you had to go - will txt you in a mo  

Gx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- Just wanted to say hope scan went well. Was praying for you last night.

Lou-e- Thanks dear. I do hope 2008 is a better year for both of us. Good luck with appt. Mine is Wed 12th at 1430. I thought yours was Wed too. Is it Tues and I'm just mixed up? Hope you wee one has fab crimbo so exciting. I always make up magic dust for my wee nephew to sprinkle on the path. Mixture of porridge oats and glitter. It great to see his wee face and makes me greet when I think about what it would be like if it was my wee boy. I'm just a big softy at heart. My MIL asked when I was putting my tree up this year and I said I might not depending on how DH is! I just can't seem to muster up the enthusiasm this year but I guess I probably will. DH won't be fit to go crimbo shopping so unless he gets his sis to get me something I don't think Santa will be visiting me this year. There is nothing I want anyway other than DH better and a baby and I guess there is only a possibility of one of them and it won't a baby. I am a right misery aren't I. Anyway good luck for next week and let me know how it goes.

Sarahblaneuk- Hi. If you look a couple of pages back on this thread I think there the questions you are asking have been answered. If anything missing let us know and will try to answer.

Hi to everyone else.


Sorry I am such a misery.

Love Sadie


----------



## claire200

Tashia - hope the scan went well and you are out celebrating!


----------



## claire200

I cant believe it girls, ive just had a natural BFP!!!!!  H and I are both in shock!


----------



## SBB

Hi

OOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYGGGGGGOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDD Claire that is fantastic news. You must be shocked to your boots. I hope and pray that all goes well for you. You deserve it after all the mucking about you have had with hospitals.                                                                         


Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Just popped on quickly to say HUGE congratulations to Claire, I'm so chuffed for you and your husband, it's wonderful news.  Nice to see a wee run of BFPs, let's hope it continues into the New Year.

Tashia - how did the scan go hon?

Sadie - hope you're feeling better now hon, you have such a lot on your plate just now, no wonder you were feeling fed up  
Your wee nephew is lucky to have an aunt like you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.
Love Boo x


----------



## spooq

WOW!

That's amazing, Claire!!!!  That is absolutely fantastic!!!!


----------



## spooq

Just spoke to GRI to find out about the next set of bloods I need to get done. I was worried that after our appointment the other week, that I was supposed to arrange an appointment at reception   Anyway, I was put through to someone to find out about the waiting list. A letter hasn't been sent from ACS to the person who coordinates this yet. As soon as that's done, we should get an info pack and letter about where we are on the list and when we should be starting treatment. This will also tie in with when I get tested for HIV etc. I was really hoping it'd be done before Xmas but probably not until Jan now. Oh well, suppose it doesn't really matter  

Also, just wanted to wish Tashia the best of luck with the scan today


----------



## Julietta

Hello there girlies, just to say a big congrats to claire, thats just amazing! So pleased for you both.          

Also a big huge hug to Sadie, Boo is right you are just the best auntie ever, and your nephew is so so lucky to have you. I so wish and pray that you can have the chance to be a mummy as you will be the best! I know you won't give up yet. Try and stay positive, I know that must be easier said than done.  Its not too long till your FET. Hopefully you will get yor dream soon and all the ladies on this thread will be lucky next year, and the luck will keep spreading. Big hugs      

Also sending lots of postive good vibes to Tashia and that we speak soon.    

I get my first scan a week on friday , the 21st dec!!!! I am not too worried, but will be likely next week. I still have no symptoms apart from sore boobs and spots!!!! Nice! 

I have had a totally stressful day as some collegue of mine has it in for me (for no reason) and has reported me for something daft and is trying to catch folk out to make management look bad! Was so worried about this all weekend, like I need stress now !!!!!!!!! I just don't understand why somefolk are down right nasty. Well I guess what goes around comes around ehhhhhh!


Any way sorry for rabbiting on, I feel better know. Like Tashia I am staying off the other boards as don't want to think what may go wrong. 

Oh yeah, this is a weird one, my mum went to a medium the other night and he got so much right about my dad, etc.... and he said that her daughter (me) who has just gone through IVF is having one wee boy, and kept on talking about it as it was so strong! Lets hope he is right. 


Speak soon hi to all, love and xmas hugs julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

Just wanted to pop on and say congrats to Claire and Julz.  You both must me over the moon with your  .  

Tashia, I hope the scan went well honey.  Best wishes for you both.

Sadie, you've had a really c**p time recently and my heart goes out to you honey.  2008 will be better.  I know how you feel ..... I used to hate the new year as DH would always say this is going to be 'Our Year'.  It will get better and maybe putting your Christmas Tree up will lighten your spirits.  It used to be the thought that put me off.  Your wee nephew must absolutely adore you for his special Christmas Fairy dust.  I was nearly in tears myself reading that.  Your a very special auntie.  Hope your DH starts to feel better and you can try and enjoy this time.  This is prob the hardest part of the year that any of us have to go through.  

Boo and Erin, bet you can't wait to spend your first Christmas with your little precious gifts.  

I haven't been on lately as feel a bit wierd about posting due to the fact that i got a natural.  Hope no-one minds me keeping in touch as I have missed the chat recently.  Don't like to go on the other boards for the same reason and this feels more like a wee home.

To all the lovely ladies, best wishes.

Love Urs x


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say   to Claire on your  . What brilliant news, well done!!

Sadie- you sound like such a lovely person and such a good aunt, I hope you get the chance to become a mother next year, I really do.

Urs- nice to hear from you, you are always welcome to chat on here.

I will be 28 weeks pregnant tomorrow and feel that I have reached another milestone and that I can start to relax just a little bit more now as the baby is getting stronger every day. The time seems to be flying in now!

love to all g.g.'s

Shazi x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Claire- huge congratulations hun!!!    So happy to hear your news
Urs- You are more than welcome to post here, anyone who has had infertility understands the huge impact that it has on your life, and we want to know how your getting on  
Sadie- My appointment is on Wed night, so thanks for that   Am very easily confused!!!
Hope your feeling a bit brighter, and am sure that Dh will suss out the shopping online thingy and manage to come up with a nice pressie for u. xx
Boo- hope wee Rosa is doing well, do you have anymore pics of her posted so we can see her??
Suzi- its so frustrating waiting on results etc, but not too long now til your top of the list
Just had an exhausting day finishing shopping off, and so far i've managed to come home with 2 things the wrong size so will have to go back and change them, as i said am a bit dippy sometime!!!!
Love to all Lxx


----------



## claire200

Thank you all so much!  I hope there are many more to follow!!


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
    Seen Dr Lyall today, shes just so nice, answers all your questions and doesn't make you feel like your a idiot or anything. She is totally behind us opting for a blast culture next time, and was really positive about our chances of getting pregnant, apparently our embryos are of good quality and has just been bad luck that no sucess so far. I also asked for some further immune testing which she was happy to do but in the end i changed my mind as no matter what we will need icsi and even if they come back with something then the management will be low dose aspirin, which i have done before anyway. So feeling more positive about things, and hopefully will start down reg in Feb/March. 
Hope all of you are well  
Lxx


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies,

Just a quick "me" post while I'm at work 

I'm looking for some advice on vits & supplements. Have posted on another board http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=122578.0

Still stuck trying to source pycnogenol and have some questions about doseage 

Hope you all have a great day



Suzi


----------



## SBB

Hi everyone.

Suzi- I just take pregnacare. DH takes Fertility Blend for Men but you need to get it from America.

Lou-e- Sounding  . More than me but just think am in a bad place right now. Wish you all the best honey.

Claire- has it sunk in yet?

Jules- How you doing? have you heard from Tashia? PM'd her but no reply just a bit worried about her.

Tashia- Thinking about you and hope all okay.

Urs- Thanks babe. How you? Don't you worry about posting we like to hear how all you mums to be getting on.

Shazi- Thanks to I just get as excited as him. Can't help it. Goodness 28wks already. 

Just update on clinic appt.

I never got to see her but did get to see Dr Yates. I have met him before briefly when he did my 2nd cycle as Dr Deshpande was off sick. 

I just spoke to him about all the stuff that was bothering me, pain in rt side, immune issues and was there anything else he thought that we were missing or anything he thought needed done before FET. He just said what I thought that he would, no evidence to suggest immune testing has any baring and that he say no evidence that prednislone has any baring on outcome either. So just what I thought. He did suggest doing the 'sticky blood' test for thromophilia. But says that only a small number of people suffer from this so he not really thinking it will be abnormal but he says we will just rule it out as we are now 3 cycles down line. If they abnormal I will get low dose aspirin and clexane. If they normal he has no objections to me taking aspirin low dose anyway. He says if everthing normal he can't think of any reason why this not working it just not and we just need a bit of luck and hope everything right when embies go in. As far as pain in rt side goes he says they won't investigate the cause and says maybe just some tissues being stimulated by the drugs as I don't normally have such high doses. Feel a wee bit better that he at least listened and that I have asked the questions so I won't have any regrets. I am still not feeling optimistic that FET will work and will need to wait see how things are with Frank. I have to go back to GRI on 16th Jan for results and will see then. Frank going for MRI scan on Tues and then for private appt on Tues night for his back, so hope to get some answers with that too.

Boo and Erin- Hi hope you getting some sleep 

Hope everyone else well.


Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi girls, hope that you are all well? Not long now till xmas !

Hi Sadie, I am glad your appointment went OK and your feeling a wee bit better, and wish you the bestest of luck in the world for your FET. Sometimes when you are sure something won't work, it will do the opposite and you may get a lovely surprise. Don't give up hope for it mrs.  I just hope your time will be soon. Hope you put up your xmas tree? I nearly was the xmas fairy on ours as got a 6 foot one and tried to put the fairy on top and nearly landed in the tree as couldn't reach!!!! 

I also thought I should let you know abour our Tashia. She said I could update you all as she is unable to go online for a while and is going to stay off the site for a wee while. 

Tashia has had an awful time. Last week a few days before her first scan she was in terrible pain and had alot of brown bleeding etc... She has just not felt right for a while, dizzy, sick... In the early hours of last sat am she had to call the clinic as couldn't suffer the pain anymore.  

She got her scan and discovered that she had an etopic pregnancy but also one heartbeat in the womb! She had to have emergancy major operation to remove her tube and has been in hospital for 4-5 days. They had to make an incision across her tummy (an 8 inch scar!, the same as a section) as they wanted to make sure that the other embie survived. 

Her consulatnt said that they have never seen a case like this as so so rare. Tashia said that she got a scan a few days after to check that there was a heartbeat and there was one but alot of blood too, and she was due to go back a few days ago to check again. She is on bed rest and can't drive or work for 6 weeks!    I have had any news yet but hope and pray that it is OK.   

I will update you all with hopefully good news soon. 

Suzi, I took asda pregnancy vits, omega 3 fish oil (and still do) and co 10 q enzyme (from egg collection for three weeks, its meant to increase the circulation of the womb, one of you girlies suggested it a while back, and it worked for me!). I also took loads of protien, I would suggest a good whey protien drink and take two scoops a day from stimming till test day if you can stomach it. Its meant to increase the quality of your eggs and also reduce OHSS. Although I was very sore before egg collection I didn't get OHSS, who knows, maybe it made a difference?? I wish you the best of luck  

I had my first stange thing happen this am, my tea tasted funny and I couldn't drink it, weird ehh! Yes, very minor symptom but nothing else to report. I am getting a bit nervous about next weeks scan! I hope that the embie(s) are still ok and that we get a heartbeat! Maybe do another test just to check! 


Have a good weekend and will speak soon,  love  julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies 

*Sadie *  - I don't think DR's can really give much consideration to the future fertility of males when they're messing about with undescended testicles when they're babies or kids  They seem to be very blase and just assume that the fact that they will have a remaining testicle, means there will be no problems, duh! DH's parents didn't even think to tell him what had happened to him when he was a boy. He grew up with one testicle never knowing why until he was 32  Oh well, enough of me venting my anger and frustration  Glad your appointment with Dr Yates went well. We saw him in Jan at Nuffield when we were considering paying for donor IUI. DH didn't take him to him much though  Its reassuring to hear that he believes that its just been down to poor luck and nothing else but I know it must be very frustrating and maybe doesn't make you feel any better, hun  I hope your DH gets better and is back up and about soon. That will obviously be stressing you out too. Sending you lots of luck for your next FET. As someone has already said, sometimes when you're so convinced that it'll not go your way, it does! 

*Julz *  - Thanks for updating us on Tashia. She's having a really terrible time just now. I pray that she recovers soon and that her little bean is thriving. Sorry to hear you're having trouble at work. Colleagues can be a pain in the ass. I've struggled with being bullied in the workplace and moved to a new job 6 months ago. I'm just an anti-social ***** now and just get on with my job and don't bother going to any nights out; the best way to stay out office politics but sad that it has to be this way. Hope you don't get too much grief. That's fab that you're getting some symptoms even if it means you're put off your tea  You must be so excited about your scan next week. What a wonderful Christmas pressie. Just wondering...is it safe for me to take Co 10q all the time? Some people take it up to EC, others take it all the way through, and others seem to take it after ET? 

*Lou-e* - That's fab news that Dr Lyall is confident that you can go to blast next time and great to your you've got great quality embies. Fingers crossed for next time. You can now relax and enjoy the festive period knowing that it's a fresh start in the New Year (I'll be trying to do the same ). I've heard nothing but good things about Dr Lyall. We met someone different at our consultation and not sure who we'll get when we start treatment. We met Dr Yates at Nuffield in Jan and DH really didn't like him. IF and discussing possible TX is very difficult for DH so I think that he may have just been a tad touchy 

*Claire *  - I hope its now sinking in. Do you know when you'll get a scan?

*Shazi *  - just think, next year you will be celebrating Baby's First Christmas!

*Urs *  - we'd love you to stay and chat here with us. Its great when miracles happen  Have you had your first scan yet?

I keep swinging from feeling positive and hopeful to feeling really pessimistic (sp). It just seems that 2 chances is not going to be enough and I'm consumed with the thought of the grief I'll feel. I know I just wouldn't be able to cope with it not working and wouldn't be able to let go of never having a child. My first instinct would be to avoid anyone who got preg c'os I'd be so jealous and filled with resentment...I'm such an awful person  We're supposed to be meeting up with my best friend and her DH but I'm not going to bother now. They know what we're going through and as such, know that we would be teetotal so not to expect us to drink. She made some comment in her last email about her being sober. I know that it's just probably because she would be driving but it freaked me out and made me think that maybe they've been TTC and she's preg. I'd rather not know and not see her just in case she is preg...c'os I wouldn't be up to it. I am so so bad and you'll all probably think that I'm a right selfish cow  I just can't get my head round only having 2 chances at having a baby of our own. It absolutely terrifies me. I feel that I'm an unlucky person and all the odds are against us. Sorry for my warbling. I don't want to freak out DH with these thoughts as he tends to be the pessimistic one and I'm normally so positive. Now he's the one being really positive; thanks God!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're doing great.

Suzi


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Sorry this is just a quick post as I need to go feed Rosa, can hear her telling me it's time...
Just wanted to say Tashia - we are all thinking of you hon, what an awful time you've had of things lately, sending you masses of   and  

Suzi - you're not selfish hon, these are all normal feelings when you're having problems conceiving, you wouldnt be normal if you didnt feel this way hon.  I really hope and pray that 2008 is a better year for you and the other girls ttc as you would make fab mummies and one day your dreams will come true, please hang on in there hon  

Sadie - glad your appointment went well hon.  You've had an awful time of it too hon, I am sure the new year will bring better times for you and your dh petal   

Lou - glad your appointment went well too, Feb/March will be here before you know it.

Shazi, Urs, Julz - hope you're all taking it easy and looking after yourselves.

Sorry if I've missed anyone out, this thread is so busy now and I'm struggling to catch up with all the news.
Have a great weekend
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- So sorry honey you having rotten time. I will say a wee prayer for you and hope that you feel better soon and that your wee bean hangs on in there. Take care. 

Julz- Thanks for updating us I was getting really worried and thought maybe something was wrong when we hadn't heard how scan went. What we wee soul. Good luck for your scan next week keep us posted. Thanks for geeing me up.

Boo- Thanks babe don't know what i would do without you girls to keep me going. DH is feeling wee bit better so that good. He has MRI scan on Tues and see consultant at private hospital that night so hope to have some answers. We Rosa sound like she keeping you busy.

Suzi- I know the feeling. Don't you feel bad you are just as entitled to feel upset for you and DH that you are having to have treatment to conceive as other people are entitled to feel happy about pg. It is really important to you and if they really are dear friends they will understand. 

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

*Tashia *  - sending you lots of sticky vibes and hope that you are on the mend soon, hun    

Ladies, I've just recieved a copy of our medical notes from RAH which I'm now posting to GRI (as they didn't think to do that ) and I'm a bit confused about my blood test results. I know that some of the hormone levels are either too low or too high but don't know which ones  Does anyone have a clue? I'd just like an idea of how bad things are 

*19/04/2006: *

FSH 5.7 
LH 12.7 
Prolactin 231 
Progesterone 1.5 
Testosterone 2.9 
Sex hormone binding glob. 40.0 
(High normal) Free androgen index 7.3

*15/11/2006: *

FSH 5.0 
LH 17.1 
Progesterone 5 
TSH 2.72

*12/12/2006: *

_Clomid _

Progesterone (cd21) 148 
Progesterone (cd2 3

Also, here are DH's results -

*29/08/2006: *

Volume 4ml 
Motility (rapid + sluggish) 44% 
Motility (rapid) 10% 
Count/ml 500,000 
Morphology (normal forms) 5%

*12/09/2006: *

Volume 2.5ml 
Motility (rapid + sluggish) 30% 
Motility (rapid) Nil 
Count/ml 200,000 
Morphology (normal forms) 2%

*10/10/2006: *

Volume 3ml 
Motility (rapid + sluggish) 43% 
Motility (rapid) 6% 
Count/ml 250,000 
Morphology (normal forms) 6%

How broken are we?!

*Hi to everyone*: Lou-e, Claire, Julz, Urs, Shazi, Sadie and Boo  Looking forward to Crimbo? I'm quite excited this year. I didn't bother to put up a tree the last 2 years but managed it for the first time in our new house. I'm off for a fortnight and can't wait. Anyone else off right through?

Suzi


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
    So sorry to hear about poor Tashia, was worried when she hadn't posted and updated us. Julz, please send our best wishes for a speedy recovery and hopefully the other little bean is staying strong    xx
Suzi- Can't help much with all your results as hormone level vary depending on where u are in the cycle. Maybe someone else will be be able to help you more. The only thing i can say is that remember that your whole cycle is stimulated and with icsi they only need a small no. of normal sperm to do the job so keep thinking positive. I think one of my DH's samples came back with 10% mobile and only 8% of those were  normally formed and we have our 4 year old so keep your chin up girl.     I wasn't that fussed on Dr Yates either, i found him a bit obnoxious, particularly when we were doing our NHS cycle, found him more pleasant and approachable when we went funded!!!
Sadie- hope DH feeling better and that your feeling a bit more positive about things, sounds like you were asking the same kind of stuff as me about immune testing further investigations etc. I feel that sometimes all they say is that i've got the wee guy and thats proof that things will work for me but the more cycles i do the more i realise how lucky we were to have him and that like you i am now 4 cycles further on and not getting anywhere.
Julie- not long now til your scan, hope your feeeling well x
Shazi, Urs, Boo, Erin, Claire- hope you are all well and looking forward to Xmas. Hope i've not missed anyone
Love Lxx


----------



## spooq

Has anyone heard how Tashia is?


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been on much lately, it's also been hard to keep up with this thread as it's so busy!

Julz - how are you and have you heard anything about Tashia?  I am hoping no news is good news, please let that be the case.  Please send her my love xx

Suzi - not sure about the hormone levels but dh's sample was always between 2-4 million (with one rogue count of 26 million) and when we had ICSI his sample was 100,000 which we were really gutted about.  Your dh's motility looks really good though (I think dh's motility was less than 10%) and morphology was similar to your dh's morphology.  Lou is right, they only need a few normal looking sperm to do the deed  

Sadie - how did dh's MRI scan go on Tuesday?  Hope you are both ok  

Lou - how are you?

Hope you all have a great Christmas and New Year.

      

Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Boo- MRI scan shows an 8mm disc protrusion into spinal canal and lying on sciatic nerve. So pretty much what we expected. He been seen by Consultant on Tues evening and he says need to give things a few more weeks to see if they settle before thinking of surgery. He will speak to one of his colleagues and get DH seen at NHS clinic  mid January as his colleague is the one who does the back surgery and see where we at. So meantime painkillers and get on with it basically. Not easy as DH is in so much pain. It hard to see him suffer so much. I cried all morning yesterday and just couldn't seem to stop. Had to pull myself together as was going to hairdressers and the was my crimbo nightout. Felt guilty leaving him in the house to go out and try to enjoy myself. I did have a good night but am still feeling down and not much in crimbo spirit. Think if I still feel this way in New Year I really should go see counsellor or my GP. Just can't be off work just now as too much going on. Anyway enough of my moans. Hope you have a lovely crimbo with wee Rosa and your DH.  

Tash- Thinking of you babe.

Julz- Good luck with scan.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry for me post.

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Girls

Just popped in to wish you all a very Merry Christmas & Best wishes for the new year......

2008 hopefully will bring BFPs for everyone xxx

sanjoxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi girls, just to say to all of you lovely ladies merry crimbo and I wish loads more BFP in 2008. Also that Tashia and I have one strong healthy heart beat each. Still feels surreal! I wanted to make sure that Tashia was OK before posting again. I am keeping fine apart from sore boobs and hungar and being a tad hormonal! Tashia is not so lucky and has a 20cm size ovary and also 6cm cyst! so very very sore. But she is so happy the wee baby is OK and is resting well. I hope you are all well and will write some more once I get back to work and after the festive season.

Love and xmas hugs Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Everyone

Julz- Fab news. So glad Tashia's wee bean has stayed put too. 


Hope everyone has a fab Christmas. Am feeling a wee bit better and need to stop moaning and get into Christmas spirit. Gave myself a good kick up bum.

  

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Everyone

A very belated hello & thank you for all your good wishes...  As per Julies updates, have been having a terrible time of it - but we are blessed with a strong heartbeat & growing 9 & a half week wee bambino still - so things are still very positive!

A few weeks ago a was collapsing in dire pain every few days - and put it down to my OHSS & UTi - however it got worse and eventually at 2:30am Saturday morning (2 weeks ago) told my hubby I was at the end....  Thought I was a goner...  Rushed into hospital (Marco from GCRM took our early morning call & arranged it all) - and was diagnosed next morning - following a scan with a eptopic (sp?) pregnancy - AS WELL as a standard pregnancy - one of the blastocysts had somehow travelled up my right tube and was growing at the same rate a the baby in the right place...  

Needless to say, very dangerous, and as we wanted to save our baby - we opted for the more complicated surgery which is basically a C section - so the womb is avoided and baby is kept safe...  So lost a tube & our other baby (still feel heartsore about this - but had no choice...)...  Had to wait 2 days after op to have a scan and to check if baby made it - and we were blessed with a heartbeat!  Then started bleeding quite heavily a few hours later and thought it was all over - so another 3 day wait for another scan - and God bless - we had a strong heartbeat and fab growth over the 3 days - so all was fine!  Recovering now....

Still very uncomfortable and OHSS has reared it's ugly head again - one ovary measures over 20cm and the other 8cm at the moment - with a nice big cyst of approx 6 cm on the right side as well...  Apparently no harm can be done to baby - but aside from struggling to move with C section recovery - now cannot really move either with the OHSS...  Oh joy!  Was rushed to clinic again earlier this week with the bad pain from right ovary - scan showed my massive ovaries - and still a beautiful strong heartbeat and a baby that has wee arms & legs growing - so very happy!  

Anyway, we are so very blessed for our treatment to have worked and for our strong wee fighter of a bambino to have made it through this all - so count our blessings everyday!  Still having browny discharge every few days - but believe this may be residual bleeding from operation & everything else...  Still get very scared & am ultra paranoid!

Have had 5 scans in 3 weeks - so at least know all is fine - and have been told we are at no higher risk than any normal pregnancy and to carry on a usual (that is aside from being unable to move much at all!)    

Sorry for waffling on - but thought I would share how it has all been - a realy blurr and to be honest it is amazing how we have coped - you find strength you did not know existed!  Poor DH is housemaid, hairwasher & dryer, Xmas shopper etc, etc!  He will be well trained when baby arrives anyway!   

Pls say a wee prayer for us - as still worry at the moment - think once we hit about 14 weeks the OHSS will settle down & operation recovery will be all but over - and we can enjoy....

Love to you all for Xmas - for those still waiting for their time to arrive (it will come - dont give up) and for those who have had their dreams come true...

Lots of love, Tashia xxxxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Tashia- so so glad that everything is ok with the baby. It must be a strong little thing, which is good news!

Sadie- I hope that you and your husband make the best of Christmas and manage to enjoy yourselves a little. It is amazing the difference a year makes. My husband got a DVT in his leg just before xmas last year and had to go to hospital every day ( including Xmas day) for an injection. His treatment finished on Dec 27th and my d/r jags started on the 28th. Yet look at us now a year down the line! Hopefully you will be in a much better place next year.

I have lost the thread a little on all the personals so I am just going to wish everybody a very merry Xmas, and hope that all those with new wee babies have an extra special time and to all those currently pregnant, take care and have a happy healthy Xmas. 
Finally to all those who are going to have treatment next year, I really truly hope that it will be a wonderful year with lots of BFP's for everyone and that all your dreams come true!

love
Shazi x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Not been on much over festive. Happy New Year to everyone.

Hope all you girls are doing fine. 

Tashia- How's things? Have you been for more scans?

Julz- How's you?

Boo and Sanjo- Hope you had great crimbo with your wee ones.

Lou-e- How's you? 

Shazi- Your bump must be getting bigger.

Claire and Urs- How you two doing. Have you had scans yet?

suzipooh- When you at clinic again?

Sorry if I have missed anyone.


Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop on and wish you all a very Happy New Year.  I hope all your dreams come true in 2008



Tashia - great to hear you are ok and that you are making a cosy home for your wee embie.

Hope everyone is doing well, speak soon

Love Boo x


----------



## catt

Happy New Year to all.

Suzi - re feeling bad at only two gos on NHS - remember you might actually get more embies and get to freeze them so can actually be more than two gos if you see what I mean. Also, any chance you can have a private go as well as this would mean another go too. When's your next appointment now?

Bizarrely I am praying that AF will not make an appearance until 21st onwards as we are going away skiing next weekend and if it does show up will have to wait until next one to start treatment which could be anything from 6 weeks to 14 weeks. Strange how you can spend all year wishing for a period then for two weeks hope it waits! And how you can't just have a holiday without making a sacrifice of some kind.

Was out with a friend last night who is pregnant and has her scan next week. There is a definite divide between people who are pregnant and people who aren't in terms of being in different worlds. The strangest thing for me is that I always ask how things are etc and noone asks me the same re treatment. It's almost deliberately ignored which actually makes it worse and more selfish of the other person. We can discuss any aspect of health except fertility - how discriminatory is that?

Anyway, enough ranting - got it out my system now!

Cheers.

C


----------



## Julietta

Hiya to all gg girlies, just to say a big hello to you all and hope that you are all well, its been so quiet lately?

Sadie, hi there mrs and hope that you are feeling ok. A new year, with hopefully lots of luck for you, when do you start treatment?  It can;t be too long away now?x  

I am ok thanks. I haven't really had many symptoms apart from the sore are growing boobs and that I have gone off certain foods, most meats etc... I will be 11 weeks on sat! ahhh scary. I am so excited and don't sleep much at night at all for daydreaming! I would'nt say that i have been too worried etc... but I have been very lucky not to have had any problems so far (touch wood). I am a bit worried though that now I have been lauched in to the nhs, about the care (or lack of it I will recieve, as they are so short staffed). I should have had an appointment for my 12 week scan and seen the midwife but heard nothing yet!!!!  

Better go and do some work, and wil speak again soon.

love julz xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hope you all don't mind me jumping on here.....I'm new but I've posted on another part of site too & one of the girls gave me this link. I'm almost 30, live in Renfrewshire & I've been ttc for 3 and a half years now  I also have endo  
Was meant to start ICSI at GRI in Nov '07 but its been postponed due to cyst on my ureter. Ended up with kidney stent put in to keep my water works flowing. Was put on Prostap to try & shrink the cyst & endo. Removing this god damn cyst is major surgery & GRI want me to go thru this big op before commencing ICSI. Since all this in Nov I've had a lap. in Dec 07 to see if ovaries were healthy & how urgent op is to remove this ureter cyst, Dr Gaudoin done my op & he managed to remove some endo as well. He reckons I should leave the big op for a year or two & concentrate on having a family first. He wants me to start ICSI asap & has written to GRI explaining his findings & recommendations.
I'm now waiting on Dr Yates making the decision if I can start ICSI on NHS before having this scary op done. I've waited so long to reach the top of the list & want to start soon as we've already lost a few mths.
I've also seriously been considering going to the GCRM for ICSI. There's so much to think about. This is still a strong possibility if GRI say no.
Has anyone attended both GRI & GCRM? If so, any recommendations??
Has anyone done the egg donor thing? I'm thinking this could be an option for us if I were suitable as it would cut costs & that would help as I'm not working cos of endo.

Oh I'm sorry to rabble on!  & I've probably confused you all with my complex case!!!

I've been trying to read your posts & figure out who's at what stage etc but there's so many of you.....I'll keep reading and try & catch up

lots of luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

Happy New Year!  I hope you all had a lovely Christmas.  Looking forward to catching up with everyone.

Just back at work today after a full fortnight off; was glad of the rest. Back at GRI on Thursday for another blood test. They want to do their own investigations regarding my dodgy hormone levels...fair enough  

And.......got my 2nd driving test on Friday  

Welcome to the our thread, Mrs R!

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks Suzi, its good to know there are others who are going through the same thing. Even nicer to know local folk are experiencing these probs too cos sometimes I feel so isolated & alone when I'm surrounded by friends & family members with their little bambino's .... I get so sad.  
I went to school in Renfrew & stay not far from there now....small world isn't it!
How you finding the GRI? I had all my pre-treatment consultations & screening etc done but then took ill a few days before my 1st injection....bad timing or what! How gutted was I not to start after 14mths of being on the waiting list.

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

That's so frustrating Mrs R! To get through all that palaver and then have to delay the treatment   Its better that you're in good health though, of course   Hopefully things get sorted out very soon and you could be looking at finally starting that cycle shortly  

I know what you mean about feeling isolated. I'm lucky at the moment that none of my friends or relatives are TTC (as far as I know  ) and am not faced with preggie bellies and babies all the time. However, none of them seem to get the pain of IF. The only people who actually seem to even remotely understand are my parents. Everyone else says "well you can always adopt" or thinks that IVF/ICSI means instant baby


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls

Just popped in to say Happy New Year and good luck for 2008.

Senting lost of              

Speak to you soon

Lisa


----------



## SBB

Hi

Welcome Mrs R- What a time you have been having. This is all such a rollercoaster and some times things seem so unfair. I hope you get sorted out soon and can get started. I have found that sometimes GRI are very cautious anout starting treatments when there are other problems, but it makes sense for you to be 100% fit and am sure they just want it to work for you. Good luck.

Suzi- Good luck with driving test.

Julz- So glad all going well. I go back to GRI on 16th for blood results so hope to find out then what happening with cycle. DH still off work with Sciatica and sees Ortho surgeon on 4th Feb so may need to see if he need an op first as well.

Love Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG ,
Hope u all had a great time over the festive season. Sorry have been missing but between work and seeing family and friends have had hardly any time. 
Glad to see everyones doing well, will need to have a better read and catch up with all your news!
Welcome Mrs R, hopefully you will get a response from GRI soon and will know whether you are going ahead with treatment etc, must be so frustrating for you. This is a great wee thread for support though and your more than welcome here.
My big news is that my sis is getting married!!!!
Its going to be June, abroad and all the family are going, we are too but need advice whether to delay treatment til after then....we were planning to start DR feb and that would mean transfer March and if sucessful would be under 12 wks on hol. Wouldn't have bothered me before but after m/c would be more cautious   
Feel so guilty that am worring about that when the focus should be on my sis, but i guess this If thing kinda consumes you.
Hope you are all well.. Lxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi everyone, thanks for the replies & kind words . 
Everyone on here seems really friendly & supportive so I'll look forward to chatting more.
I eventually rang the GRI to see if they'd received the correspondence from Ross Hall Hosp & to see if Dr Yates was any further forward re.an answer about treatment.....guess what....he's only on bloomin' holiday until next wednesday   so I'll just need to be patient a bit longer. I just want an answer asap so that we can move on.

Big decision Lou-e about delaying your treatment or not, can see it from both points of view though, definitely seek their advice, I'm sure you'll make the right decision.

I can understand Sadie why GRI were initially being cautious about me starting due to the other prob but I'm thinking surely now when a consultant Gynae has had a look during a lap. & treated some endo & saw my ovaries etc and is recommending I start ICSI asap that the GRI might change their mind?? If they still say no I'd rather know sooner rather than later so I can go private to the GCRM ( eeek at the cost!!!), fingers crossed I might know more by end of next week.

suzi - good luck for your driving test on Friday!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi girls, nearly the weekend, yipeee!

The weeks and days at the mo seem to be flying by! 

Sadie,I hope your hubbie's op goes well and that you can start your treatment soon! I hope he feels better asap. Not too long now, but the 16th must seem like ages for you I am sure. Wishing you lots of luck, keep me posted   x 

Mrs R , welcome to the thread. I am sorry you have had alot of difficulties. I have just been treated at the GCRM and they have been fantastic. I can only rave about this clinic as they have been amazing and we got a BFP and I am 11 weeks on sat! We were given no hope at all as my DH is totally sterile. However somehow they managed to find some DNA and a few normal sperm from tissue biopsy and ICSI worked first time. I believe it has all been a miracle and we are so lucky. 

The cost of it all also was alot for us, with his op's etc... so I did the egg share program and not only have we helped with costs (got £3000) of the price for one cycle (1 x ICSI =£4500 aprrox) but I have also given another lady a baby! The whole process was very calm and relaxed and I look forward to the day I can maybe meet them when they are 18. I don't think about it much at all now as we are on our own journey with our own wee bean, so emotionally I am fine about it. I will pm you my details and if you want to give me a phone anytime you are welcome. Good luck on your journey  

Hi to everyone 

love Julz
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi girls

Julz- Thanks for your support. Sounds like everything going fab for you so pleeZZZZZZZZZZed.

Mrs R- I'm sure you will find that all will be well and you can go ahead. Especially as the gynae Dr has said ASAP. You should get same choice as any other NHS patient without having to go private. Although i have heard very good things about GRCM. That will be our next option as if my frozen cycle doesn't work we will have used up our NHS goes and GRCM will be the clinic for us. My SIL egg donates for us and I think any woman willing to give another woman the chance to be pregnant and give birth to their own child is a very special person.

Lou-e- Tough one. Remember your choices are important to you too . I'm sure you will make the right decision what ever you do. My treatment will be delayed due to DH back problems and that he probably needs to have an operation. So we have booked a hol to Turkey in May but can't decide whether to put off cycle until after that but looking likely. Anyway best thing for me is to have a break as been under so much stress lately need to be chilled for treatment.

Tashia- How's things with you?


Hi to everyone else.


Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Sorry for this big 'me' post. I am in shock and still feel really unwell  

I went to GRI this morning for what I thought would be a normal blood test but no, it wasn't.

I had elevated levels of 17-hydroxyprogesterone (17-OHP) from my previous test and they now think I have late-onset congenital adrenal hyperplasia, perhaps in addition to PCOS. 

They put a stint in my arm (at the elbow, ouch) and then took blood from me every half hour over a period of an hour and a half. They also gave me 250mg of synacthen to see what effect this had. 

I nearly fainted on the chair when the DR put the stint in and blood ran down my arm. I was then helped onto the bed and stayed there for the rest of the torture. Thankfully my Mum was with me! 

I've to go back on 6th Feb for a follow-up. Don't really know what this is all about but have just done a quick bit of Internet research. It seems quite complex and a bit scary. Late-onset is the mild form so although it is an inherited condition (dodgy genes), I wasn't born with full CAH. I might have to get steriod treatment for the rest of my life (?) and am not sure the effect of this on TTC or even any future children of ours.

BTW, it looks like my driving test is not going ahead tomorrow either. The car broke down during my lesson lastnight and we had to get a taxi back. Apparently its some major engine malfunction and it might not be fixed in time. My instructor is trying to get another car (the same ideally) but its not looking promising. So I might have to cancel my test.

Going away to feel sorry for myself and sulk now.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Oh god Suzi that is just awful. Maybe your test falling through is a blessing as is doesn't sound like you in right frame of mind to sit it either. I take it the blood tests are to see if they are right about the congenital adrenal hyperplasia or are they saying that is what is definately wrong? Have they even said about implications to your treatment if this is the case? I think you right to sulk sounds like your life about as complicated as mine. What a pair we are! Thinking about you.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi *Sadie*, if its not one thing its another! The test they did yesterday was for late-onset CAH but it sounds like they think I have it as I'm producing too much adrenols (sp). Will just need to wait until 6th Feb to speak to DR Lyall. I'm trying not to worry about it  How is your DH doing with his sciatica? As if IF TX isn't enough, eh?! We just need to keep our chins up and stay  I truly believe that those that hold up against difficult times, are deservedly rewarded in their lives. So that means we *will * get  this year 

Hi *Julz, Tashia, Claire and Shazi*  I hope all you preggie ladies are doing great 

Hi *Catt*, how have you been? When DH and I first went to GRI in Nov, we were told that FET would be an option if we got good embies so at least we know that its not necessarily just 2 chances we have. I'm just paranaoid that I'll not produce enough eggs c'os my body can't seem to spit them out, it just wants to store them  I'm just being daft and need to keep a lid on it. Enjoy the skiing this weekend and I hope AF stays away so you don't have to delay TX  Where are you going on hol? Skiing sounds like fun but I have no balance whatsover and am only capable of lazing on a beach 

Hi *Lou-e*, congrats on your sister's wedding! My sis got married in Sept 07 and it was a great day. It'll be something really special to look forward too though I understand your concern about maybe being preg and being abroad. Its a tricky decision about whether to book a hol. DH and I are hoping to squeeze a week in at the end of Feb. Where is your sis getting married?

Well I've had to cancel my driving test and lost the fee but my instructor will either refund me or give me some free lessons. What a bummer! It means that I'm going to be paying for lessons in the run up to my new test date that I had hoped I wouldn't be. Mind you, as Sadie says, it is maybe a blessing in disguise. My arms is swollen and bruised after my torture yesterday. I'm such a wuss. God knows how I'm going to be able to cope with TX but I know its for a good cause  

I'm so glad my Mum was there yesterday and it was also quite nice having her involved. We're really close and I think this is really important to her. Having lost her Mum, my Gran, only a few months ago its even more special IYKWIM. It was funny when we were in the treatment room and she was looking at all the photos of the babies she said, "Its amazing how many twins there are!"

Hi to *Boo, Sanjo, Urs *  and all other GG's!!!

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls - wow all of a sudden the string is buzzing after such a quiet spell!   

Mrs R - welcome to the group!  I go with what Julie said about the GCRM - I would go with them everytime - regardless of the costs!  We had unsuccessful IVF in Cape Town earlier this year and then opted for the GCRM as the 3 year waiting list at GRI for North Lanarkshire was killing us...  And guess what - we got a BFP!  We have had a fair few issues since the BFP - outside of anyone but mother nature's control - but our we are 12weeks pg today and await our scan next Wednesday to say hello to our wee one again!     If there is anyway (egg donation etc) that you can opt for the GCRM I seriously would - their results are just under 60% for my age group (I am 32) and compared to 33% (or so) at the GRI - I think for the stress and wanting a positive result the cost is worth it...  Sermon over (promise I dont work for them either) - but the team there, the lack of waiting lists and results speak for themselves!  Good luck!  

Sadie - thanks for the note - we (baby, me & DH) are fine!  Feeling the best to date this week gone and hoping it continues!  Hopefully after all our trials we are now on the merry & content road of pregnancy - though I keep knocking wood whenever I say this sort of thing (can you blame me)!  Think you should just go for tx asap Sadie - know your dh is unwell - but then you dont want to wait too long either - really really really have a positive vibe for your this year...  Will be saying wee prayers for you!

Suzi - things sound rather uncertain for you - but try to keep the positive note you had in your last message - you just HAVE to be strong & positive - against the odds!     Agree with Sadie re driving test - you are probably not in the best frame of mind for the test - so count this as a blessing in disguise! x

Lou-e - I dont think I am going to travel at all whilst pg - after all the work & hardship of it all - there is no way I would take any chances...  Though I know it is safe to fly...  See how you must be feeling!  You are not selfish - you have to think of number 1 (you) before anyone else on this journey honey... 

Julie - will try and catch you tomorrow...  Getting my hair cut etc tomorrow at 10:30 - so not sure if I should call you before - maybe you will be having some beauty sleep still?   

Love to everyone else - I hope we ALL have a blessed & positive New Year with lots of good news & BFPs to come - this string really is a positive one - so hold out great hopes for everyone ttc!

Lots of love, Tashia xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi everyone, hope you're all doing ok today.
Thanks for all the wise words...giving me alot to think about!

Julie - I've sent you a PM back 

Sadie- your SIL is amazing for donating eggs, you must all be really close which is lovely. I hope you get some success soon.

Suzi-sorry to hear you're having a bit of time of it, nightmare hunni. Hope it all becomes a bit clearer when you go back on the 6th & fingers crossed it doesn't have any effect on your planned treatment. Think its prob for the best you're driving test was cancelled bearing in mind all you're taking in at the moment....thinking of you loads & I hope your arm stops hurting v.soon 

Tashia-Congrats!!! Really pleased for you  You've said in the last post what I'm already thinking about GCRM....its just annoying we've waited 14mth to reach top of waiting list at GRI & then it gets postponed. I'm totally with you on the success rates etc at GCRM but keep thinking that I'm entitled to NHS treatment & should use that 1st & have GCRM as a stand by. However, if I'm in best physical state endo wise just now then should we go to GCRM now & possibly have the best overall chance?? Aagghhh....so much to think about!!  

Hope GRI will give me an answer by end of next week. so I'll let everyone know how it goes.

I'm off to Birmingham tomorrow to go & visit my Aunt who just had twin boys before Xmas, I'm there til Wednesday so I'll have 4 dys with the babies .....I'll either be even more broodie or perhaps put off for life, ha ha.

xxxx


----------



## shazicowfan

hi girls,

i've been a bit quiet on here recently, because i have suddenly realised that i have only 7 weeks to go and i have still so much to do to the house. so i have been running around ordering sofa's, windows and all sorts of practical things and just hoping i get the house finished in time.
mrs r - welcome , it sounds like you have got a hard choice to make between the 2 clinics. i hope whichever one you choose brings you loads of success.
suzi- what a rotten time you have had. it sounds really confusing but hopefully you will be lucky and it won't cause any problems with your treatment.
tashia- glad everything is now going well for you. good luck with your scan.

my brain is like mush and i can't think anymore, i was on night shift last night so i will just say hi to all gg's and will catch up later, also my upper case isn't going on my keyboard, so apologies for the terrible punctuation.

love
shazi x


----------



## spooq

Hi GG's,

I'm feeling like rubbish. AF came this morning and I feel like I've got an elephant sitting on my uterus. Think I might end up going home sick, which is not like me at all. Don't think I can function properly at work this afternoon  

Hope you all have a good day  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- sorry you feeling so crap. Hope you feel better tom.

I was at clinic today and my thrombophilia tests are abnormal. I need to see haematologist and to discuss treatment options for heparin for next cycle. Just feel frustrated as this is something that could have been sorted out long ago and could be what has stopped my treatment working and what caused my miscarriage. Glad they have found something to fix but feel let down as I am now on very very last part of last funded cycle with my FET and as you will all know my best chance of getting pg is fresh cycle. Anyway, will need to keep fingers crossed that things work and that my frosties survive the thaw.
FET will now not happen to probably May time. 

Sorry for me post.

Love to you all


----------



## spooq

Hi Sadie, what is thrombophilia? Is it something to do with thin blood?   Sounds like you need some big   hun   I completely understand how frustrated you must feel. It just shows how important it is for them to carry out lots of tests and stuff beforehand. But as you say, now that they know what's going on hopefully they can sort it out and give you a much better chance. That's such a shame that it'll be your lasted funded cycle but maybe you'll not need anymore anyway      When will you see the haematologist?

I'm feeling much better today. I used to get bad AF's when I was a teenager and the pill sorted that out. I feel like such a fraud going home yesterday c'os of it but I couldn't concentrate. Went to my Mum's for some TLC


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Mrs R - any news yet for you from the GRI?

Suzi - you sound so down honey...  Can only assure you that we have all been there (in various guises with different hurdles to cross) - and you will make it just fine...  Try and keep your chin up - though I know easier said than done...

Sadie - this is good news as well as frustrating news for you I know!  However surely a good thing that something has been identified that could be causing the BFNs?  I know it is at the last FET and thus frustrating - but try and view it as a positive for both the FET and if you go onto private tx - as this will be something that can be taken into account.  No point in looking back on this journey with regrets - as it will only drag you down.  I had something similar after all our IUIs and our IVF in Cape Town - just prior to transfer they found what they thought was a polyp and that this was why we had been unsuccessful to date...  After the BFN we had an op - and there was nothing there!  However they did a D&C and a good clear out and then we went to the GCRM and got our BFP - so maybe there was something in it - I dont know really....  However anything they find or adjust in your tx can only be viewed as progress...  Sorry to waffle on!    

Shazi - cannot believe it is just about time for you!  Sounds like you are lining your nest big time!   

Had our scan yesterday - we are officially 13.3 weeks (4 days further on than we thought)!  All looks positive and Dr Gaudoin wants to scan us at 32 weeks because of what we went through at the start - apparently otherwise there would be no more scans...  Amazing all the stuff involved when you go to these maternity units - we kept pinching ourselves that we were actually there - amazing when if you had told us August last year that we would be - we would have laughed out loud!  

Moral of the story - dont give up!

Love to everyone and have a super (wet) day!

Tashia xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tash- thanks for support and i know it a good thing that they have found this. I just need to move on again, just more hurdles get hard everytime. Have a FF on my Ayrshire thread and she has never given up and now pg with GRCM so if this FET not a success then I will move there. I may be down but not out just yet. Thanks chick. I am so pleased your scan went well. God hard to believe you are 13 nearly 14wks already. Just glad all has worked out for you. You deserve to have your wee bundle of joy after all this. Think how you can tell your wee bubba what a fab wee fighter he/she is.  

Suzi- Glad you feeling better. I think after all you have been through in last couple weeks you just need some TLC anyway and don't you feel bad for taking time for you. They have said I will see Haematolgist before May, as long as it not much longer I wll be happy. Thrombophilia is where your blood is too thick, it can be inherited or I thinl aquired due to immune issues. Think they think mine is inherited as lots of family history.

Hope everyone else doing fine.

Thanks girls.

Love Sadie


----------



## Shreks wife

hi girls

am sorry not been on for ages   i am trying to catch up reading back will try do some personals soon
shona xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Everybody,

Sadie- It must be a blow to feel like you have another problem to deal with, but like everyone else said, at least they have discovered it  before your final cycle, so that must surely put you in a much stronger position now!

Suzi- sorry you felt so rotten the other day. Don't feel guilty for taking some sick time and getting lots of TLC from your mum. You deserve it, and people go off sick for a lot less than you. Glad you feel better now though.

Tashia- So happy for you that everything went well at the scan. Do you not get another scan at 20 weeks? Just about everyone I know has had one then. I would ask if I was you because it's very reassuring as you may not quite be aware of any movements by then so it's one less thing to worry about.

Shona- I can't believe how quickly the time has passed and that Kayleigh is 3 months old already.

My house is still a mess. Went to do some ironing and after half an hour of looking for the iron, I have had to give up! Not to worry, it is far nicer to be on here instead! I think we may just be finished literally the day or so before the baby is due.

Hope everyone else is well
love to all g.g. 's

Shazi x


----------



## lou-e

Morning ladies,
Shazi- can't believe its nearly time for your wee babe to make its entry!!! Time flies by, am sure you will be all organised by then, and the mess will just get worse when baby arrives so best get used to a messy house anyway  
Sadie- sorry about your recent results, was that from the tests when we both were up at GRI before xmas Very frustrating for u to find that could have potentially been a problem from the start and affecting your chances. Remember we both discussed immune testing at that appointment, and then i decided to bury my head in the sand and not do them, nowi'm thinking not a wise decision after what you and suzi have found!! I made that decision though as away back last year they were testing my son for Cf and that can also be a reason for men having low SA and it caused us all sorts of dilemas about genetic testing etc and we both decided that if we didn't have to go down the IF route then we would never be any wiser about these kind of things 
Tashia- Glad to see all going well with you, you have one strong wee baby on board, hope your now starting to enjoy things
Suzi- how are you Hope your feeling better 
Love to all others LXXX


----------



## Julietta

Good Morning girls, I wrote a big post yesterday but it I never worked for some reason!  

Anyhow, hope that you are all.

Mrs R, I wrote a pm yesterday and you may well also have my post for this thread too??opps

Sadie, I am sorry you are felling rubbish hon, its a shame they haven't found out sooner but its good they have found something now though, before your next cycle, and now they can address it and you may now get you're BFP! I have a good feeling about you this year and said a wee prayer for you last nite.  I know May seems ages away and that must be a nightmare for you having to wait again, can they not give you a cancelation appt? I have everything crossed for you and all you girls too.  

Tashia, good to hear all went well with the scan. I didn't think you were that far on? I had my scan yesterday and all is well also. I am 12 weeks on Monday, and due 4th August. The baby was jumping away, amazing to think that it has happened. I still don't believe its inside me though. Feels like its someones elses, weird I know. I am getting the doulble test next month and a 20 week scan on the 13th March. I think I may get a 3/4d one too as they look amazing. Hope work has been OK for you this week? Looking forward to our next meeting and chocolate cake!!!! Yummy. 

Shazi, jes not long now at all, you must be getting so excited. Good luck and try to take it easy.


Hi to everyone else and hope you have a great weekend 

Love Julzxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi everyone,

Got your PM Julie, thanks for that. I'll def keep you posted pet.

Thought I'd give you all a wee update.....Dr Yates secretary phoned me this morn, he wont make a decision about starting the ICSI until he's seen me in person & possibly does an ultrasound.  Why can't he just decide when he's got all the facts in front of him  He's got detailed notes on my recent op that Dr Gaudoin performed, whats he going to see on an ultarsound scan that Dr Gaudoin hasn't already seen during my laparoscopy What difference is chatting to me going to make Its getting me so annoyed, I'm fed up with all this waiting!  
I'm now seeing Dr Yates next Tues morning & me and hubbie have decided that if we don't get a 'yes' there & then we'll just go to Dr Gaudoin at GCRM. I have a feeling I'll prob not even get to see Dr yates next week, its always a registrar, so thats another determining factor....if its not him in person then again its another reason pushing us towards the private route. He'll prob not be able to do the scan either when we're there on tues so that'll hold us up further. Plus god knows when they'd actually be able to fit us back in, I dont want to wait any more as we've been at top of list for 4mths & its not fair to make us wait longer..........There just seems to be more positives with going to GCRM.
I actually phoned GCRM to enquire about wait time for appt & treatment....I could be started on ICSI by beginning of Feb if went there, I could get all my test results etc from the GRI which would save us time & money so we'd be underway in about 3wks or so!! Its very very tempting....if only I was still working I'd be there chapping the door just now. Another benefit of GCRM would be getting seen by Dr gaudoin when he knows all my history etc & I'd actually get him at the appointments.....I'm almost talking myself into it sure i am??
We'll definitely know what we're doing on Tues of next week after our visit to GRI so I'll be back on to fill you all in.

sending lots of luv to all of you still ttc and big hugs for all of you with those precious jelly beans & bumps on board

Mrs R xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls
Just wanted to pop on to say hi - I've not forgotten about you all, it's just been hard to keep up as this board is so busy now!  I will try and post soon and catch up with you all.

Welcome to Mrs R!
Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Love Boo x


----------



## Mrs R

Boo - just wanted to say thanks for the welcome & what a gorgeous little daughter you have! She is just so beautiful!! You must be as proud as punch

Mrs R xx


----------



## aliso1

mrs r

Just reading your post and getting your notes out of the GRI is not straight forward either.  I waited about 3-4 weeks as you have consent forms to complete and post your payment and then they have all the photocopying and then there was another small charge to send before I finally received them.

Don't want to put a damper on anything but just be prepared.

Ali


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Sorry no been back to you been nightshift.  

Shazi- Thanks dear hope you are right. I just need to hope my wee frosties survive and are strong ones this time and hopefully I will get to realise my dream. Won't be long for you now. You sound like you making a good wee nest for your wee bubba. Just don't over do it.  

Lou-e- Yes this was the blood from the time we were both at Royal in Dec. It has been a bit of a tough one but I am glad they have found it it might just be the missing link. If FET fails that will be me finished with GRI and we will move on to GRCM. Can't say I will be sorry to see back of GRI. The staff are all nice but I just feel you are just a name and number to them and they won't even consider thinking out of the box for some things. I did ask them about tests after I mc and was told they wouldn't do it. So it makes me mad to think they could have found this way back then. I would have paid for them if it was to do with how expensive they are. Anyway no point getting myself in a state over something I can't change I just have to get on with it yet again. I can understand why you would not want to have testing but it might be worth ruling it out incase there is something they can do something about. DH had the CF ones done and they were okay. It only affects couples if you are both carriers of the gene and as I have donated eggs they tested my SIL and she was fine too. Have a wee think and maybe chat to them again and then see what you think. Good luck.  

Julz- Thanks so much for support. Hope the big man up there is listening to you. I just want to get FET out way as I want to try GRCM I have a good feeling about going there for treatment. I know that sounds negative about FET but I just have lost faith in GRI and after my last disaster of FET I am not holding my breath that my frosties will survive. But it is good they have found this and it means if FET fails when I go to GRCM they will already have this info and Haematology opinion. 
DH still crook with sciatica and he sees surgeon on 4th Feb with a view to having back surgery. I know I couldn't cope with treatment and looking after him. We decided best option was to postpone till May as we have booked hol at beginning of May and just hoping DH sorted by then, have relaxing time then have FET when we come home. Just feel we need a break. So that will give Haematologist time to see me. So glad you are doing well.  

Mrs R- You sound as if you are as frustrated with GRI as me. I am afraid that is the nature of the NHS as I said above. Name and number!!!!! I do hope you get sorted soon as you are entitled to have your free treatment. My DH would not consider going private until we had used up our NHS treatment. If all fails for me GRCM is where I will be going as ASAP. Hope clinic appt goes well and you can get start date soon. Keep us posted.  

Hi Boo and Ali- You girls getting on fine. Wee Rosa just so gorgeous. Ali your bump will be coming along nicely now. You must be getting excited now and beginning to enjoy things better now I hope.  

Tash- Hi babe hope you taking good care of yourself and wee bump. 

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi,

I was directed here from another part of the site.

I'm 35 yrs old, DH 37 and have been TTC for 12 yrs.  We've been told we've to have ICSI and have screening appts this WED.  We're going to GRI.  

I'm new to this all and a bit lost in all the jargon but plenty of ppl on here have been very helpful and supportive.  I'm learning/finding out more from here than any of the booklets/leaflets.

Good luck to you all  

Suz x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi all..

I've seen recently that people have been praising the GCRM.. I'm just back from an appointment at the GRI today, thought we would get seen for ICSI in June but we've now been told the waiting list has grown and will be October or November.. I realise that this could keep happening and am seriously considering going to the GCRM.. 

Do they get records and everything direct from GRI or would we have to go through tests again?  OH has < 1 million sperm count and nothing has been identified as wrong with me from the minimal tests they have carried out.. In such a dilemma now about what to do and would appreciate some advice, words of wisdom from you lovely ladies..

x


----------



## Julietta

Hi and Welcome, Lottie and suz, this is a fab site and I am sure that you will find it supportive on your journey.

Lottie; I can only seriously recommend the GCRM as I was so lucky and got pregnant first time. They are amazing and their dedication is the key to the clinics success. We didn't have the patience to wait 2-3 years on an NHS list so we went straight to the GCRM. If you can get a copy of your tests and bloods (mainly all the biggies; HIV etc.....) you will likely only need your AMH and ovary check (about £180) and initial appt then a sperm test (they did ours for free as my DH is sterile and a count of 0! They must have felt sorry for us! They tailor make your treatment to suit you and your levels so keep you safe and try to prevent OHSS, and have great sucess rates (61% for one cycle if you are under 35). We couldn't afford it but stuck it on our mortgage, there is always a way.If you have any questions or want a chat you can pm me and you can call me anytime. I didn't know that much either but since DH diagnosis in August 07 we have leant a hell of a lot! Good luck and I am sure you will make the right choice.

Hi Sadie, I understand you both must need a break before the next round. You are just amazing and you will get it lucky I am certain! I don't know if I could keep going as emotionally it must be so so hard. But I know that if we we in your position and wouldn't stop until I got a wee baby too. I am sending you lots of positive lucky vibes.    I hope you guys are going somewhere nice and warm and recharged your batteries as its freezing today!!! 

 


Speak soon


Julzxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone

What a horrible wet & cold day, I'm hibernating today!!! 

Thanks Ali about the word of warning regarding getting hold of my GRI notes, Tashia had mentioned this as well so it sounds like a right carryon indeed to get hold of info about yourself! Forarmed is forewarned ...or something like that eh 
If I dont get any joy 2morrow at GRI I'll be setting the wheels in motion for my notes & pushing them all the time. I'll be ringing GCRM as soon as we're out the clinic if we need to go private.
Part of me is feeling like we should just got to GCRM anyway after reading posts on here & hearing info directly from Dr Gaudoin. GRI are totally testing my patience.

Lottiepots - I was due to start ICSI with GRI in Nov, I wasnt very well & it had to be delayed back then. Now Dr Yates is dragging his heals about whether he'll let me start, he'd rather I had a big serious op first & look at doing ICSI after I'd recovered from that despite 2 other private consultants telling him my fertility is more important & time is of the essence because of my endometriosis. They're pushing me more towards GCRM all the time. Plus I've had various gynae dealings with Dr Marco Gaudoin who is at GCRM & he's great. I'm at GRI tomorrow & if I dont get a 'yes' to starting ICSI very soon then I'll definitely be going to GCRM despite the cost!
Its not easy deciding whats best is it, I'm pretty much contemplating things like you so cant offer much advice but I hope you make the right decision.

Suzee-I'm pretty new to this site as well & I've found it great so far. The girls are so helpful & its great to hear others rcommendations & advice etc. Looking forward to more chats with you.

SBB - I do indeed feel a bit like 'name & number' at the Royal but tomorrow is D-day for them!! I'll let you know how it goes.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Mrs R xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Thanks for the reply Julietta.. congratulations on your positive and I realise it must be hard for you not to sing the praises of the GRCM just now.. the only drawback for us, as it is with most people, is the money side of things..  Although you are right in saying that a way can probably be found..

I have called and now have an appointment on 30th of Jan.. from an earlier post seen it will roughly cost about £4500.. do you know how quickly they can start?


----------



## Lottiepots

Mrs R - just reading about your situation, that is a real dillemma for you, I hope that everything goes well for you tomorrow at GRI... fingers crossed for you


----------



## Julietta

Hi Lotti, the GCRM are getting busier, but we were seen within 2 days. We also did egg share so got the cost of £4500 down to £1500. They are just brill and would totally recommend them, Good luck.

Julie


----------



## Tashia

Hi ladies

Welcome to Lottie & Suz - our board is a very friendly and also has had many BFPs over the last 12 months or so - so you have come to the right place!   

Lottie - you would be best placed to get hold of all the records you can for any tests etc you have had to date.  You will need to contact the Legal aspects dept at the GRI to get a copy of all your medical records that they hold on file for you with reference to infertility. The GRI send you through consent forms, which you need to complete and return to them with a cheque to cover the cost of photocopying your records (about 5p a copy or something silly).  It can then take up to 4 weeks for them to return a copy of your records to you - so worth emailing them asap to get this going.  The contact is a lovely lady called Caroline Forsyth - [email protected]  

Caroline is in the legal team (whatever that means) – but she will be able to send out your form to get your health records and will also process the whole thing for you.  She was pretty good and kept me updated – I emailed and hassled her whenever I did not hear anything for a while (as you know, you have to push the NHS, as I think they are all snowed under with loads to do!).

Re the GCRM - I can only reiterate Julie's comments about them - they are superb!  No waiting list and fantastic results that are way over anything in Scotland...  Yes it costs, but for the heartache of a BFN and getting it free on the NHS versus costing you and a BFP - well I know what I preferred.  

My DH and I had had one BFN from other private treatment abroad - as we were sickening of the 3 yr waiting list for Lanarkshire for treatment at the GRI - and I tell you - a BFN is the worst feeling in the world...  It really broke our hearts and if it is avoidable with higher success rates - I would go for the GCRM if you can find a way to afford it.  Ironically, 2 weeks into our tx at the GCRM, we got the letter from the GRI telling us we had reached the top of the waiting list - 3 years to almost the day from when we were put on the list!!!  

Suz - good luck on Wednesday - I hope all goes well!  12years TTC sounds horrid!  We had near on 6 years and that was killer enough - you deserve it to all work out honey! 

Julie - well overdue calling you - will try reach you tonite/tomorrow evening - if you are not gyming it! 

Sadie - keep your chin up darling!  Hopefully DH will be sorted following his appointment and then you can have your hols and then get stuck into tx again!  

Mrs R - good luck tomorrow - leave things in the laps of the gods and see what happens - take it whichever way it goes as a good sign of which way to go! 

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## spooq

to all *GG's *  

Welcome to *Suz *  and *Lottie*. Looking forward to getting to know you both. You will already have found that everyone is really friendly and supportive here. I've only been coming on here for a couple of months and already feel part of the 'family' 

Special  to everyone else: Mrs R, Shazi, Sadie, Tashia, Shona, Lou-e, Julz, Claire, Catt, Boo, Sanjo, Urs and Lisa.

This place is fair filling up now!

Not up to much. Just waiting for 6th Feb to roll on in. Will probably be doing more reading than posting unless I have something particularly intelligent to add, lol 

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya Tashia, I am really busy tomorrow nite but wed - thurs pm will be in. Don't know about you but I have had a growth spurt in the belly area and its starting to pop out quite a lot at the bottom bit. I am in bed by 9.30pm most nites as knackered, must be entering the growth stage. Hope you are well. 

speak soon

julie xxx

away to the gym now to do body jam.........


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

New to this board so forgive my ignorance. What or where is GCRM?  Lots of talk about it just now.  I'm afraid i have to sing the praises of GRI. 

Dr yates was great with us.  My DH was told by a rather blunt Dr 15 years ago that he'd never be a father.  We were going down the DI route when Dr yates persuaded my DH to have more tests and 7 years later we have a gorgeous 3 year old and 4 straws of frozen sperm.  So i have my own reasons to be grateful to him.  However i'm reading about improved success rates at this other place??  So after my BFN this morning - more info please!

Shazzy


----------



## spooq

Welcome *Shazzy*! GCRM is the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. It is a private clinic that opened up in recent years www.gcrm.co.uk Are you going for ICSI again?

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Shazzy

Sooo sorry about your BFN this morning - such a horrible place to be in - just treasure your wee one that you do have and feel encouraged that you will get a BFP again - based on your success previously...  Easier said than done I guess...

GCRM has been opened for just on a year now.  They took some of the best people in various areas of fertility treatment from various hospitals in Scotland (GRI lost some key people - at least that is what I have been lead to understand)...  And their results are the best in Scotland at the mo.

They are based in Cardonald Business Park (just around the corner from Braehead shopping centre).  A really friendly team and they specialise in tailoring treatment to your requirements - versus most other hospitals which seem to be less personalised in treatment protocols etc.

Julie & myself have both had BFPs recently with them - me with unexplained infertility, so I had IVF - Julie had ICSI.  We both reckon we should be working on commission for the GCRM with all the recommendations we are giving them!    

Let me know if you want to talk further and I will PN my contact details to chat.

Take care & keep your chin up honey, Tashia xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi
I take it thats where Paul Mitchell the embryologist went then?  Only thing is my DH's frozen sperm is in GRI - wouldn't want it to defrost en route 

Shazzy


----------



## UrsJ

Hi ladies

I've not been on the board for a while.  I hope everyone is well and a very very belated Happy New Year.  

Welcome to all the new ladies, I hope you all have a successful 2008.

Will catch up on the thread later.  Sorry for the lack of personals.

Love Urs x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Goodness me go AWOL for a fews days and this thread goes boom!!!

Suz, Lottie and Shazzy- Welcome nice to meet you.

Shazzy- Sorry for BFN you must be gutted. I think they will be able to move your DH sperm no problems. My FF has just had her embies moved from GRI to GRCM and no problems. Did cost I think about £150 but it all went well. Good luck with whatever you decide.  

Suz- God you been through the mill trying TTC. Good luck with your appt. I won't comment on GRI as don't want to put you off. The staff are all lovely and it is NHS run so see what you make of the process and you never know you might just be one of the lucky ones.  

Lottie- Good luck with GRCM they seem to be getting good results and if my FET fails I am going to go there for treatment. I can understand you not wanting to wait. 

Mrs R- How did you get on today? Been thinking about you.   

Julz- Thanks for the support with all you guys rooting for me I think I can get through this and get my dream. It might be a struggle but I will do it. PMA from now on.  

Tashia- Thanks dear same as above you guys are fab.  

Suzi- How's you? Any news on driving test?

UrsJ- Hi glad you doing well. Gosh 20wks already. Are you getting some movements now? Take care.



Hi to everyone else

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

Hi everyone

Went for my appointment at GRI yest.....not very impressed.....I'll try & keep it short & sweet but fear a 'long me post' might be in story so sorry in advance!!!


Appointment was 9.30 am,no record of me on consultants list as I was 'slotted in' by his secretary .They'd to try & find my notes etc. Receptionists face like fizz 
Eventually got taken at 10.15am.
Dr Yates never introduced himself or the med.student so that got my back up a bit as I'd never met him before,he sat me & hubbie down & said "can you tell me whats been happening then"......felt like saying if you read notes & correspondence you'd already know!!
Went through everything with him about 3times, didn't really feel he was listening or interested. He then said he'd need to do an internal scan & walked out the room.....me & hubbie were like - have we to follow him, is he away to arrange it, is that the appt over he appears back round the door & says "the rooms over here". I have to ask if hubbie can come in as well as he kinda excluded him. 
Usual internal scan though he never let me see the screen which I've laways been allowed to before. Other docs have showed me my ovaries etc & explained what they were looking at...not this chap! It was almost as if me & hubbie weren't there.
Told me to get changed & that I'd need a blood test & he left the room again. Got dressed & then was just hanging about as wasn't sure where or when blood test would be.
Out in the corridor   he eventually tells me that the lining of my uterus was thicker than he'd hoped considering I'm on prostap & he thought the injection might be wearing off hence the thickening as body was starting to prepare for a bleed. This being the case I couldn't start ICSI straight away. I'd need another prostap injection & maybe tablets to make me shed some lining. He wanted to check hormone levels in blood. Told me the nurse would do a blood test & then phone me in the afternoon with the next steps & then that was him off up the corridor & onto next patient.
Got blood done with a nurse & that was me finished.
Outside I asked OH what he thought about the appointment & he said it was all very 'cold & clinical', no personal care, Dr yates wasn't very friendly & didn't seem to listen hence the reason I had to keep repearing myself to him. 
After it, I just felt that I wasn't sure with something so big like fertility treatment that this was the right place to be going. Felt I was just a name & number like some of you have mentioned, Dr yates seemed 'overworked' & was hurrying through the appointment. I know they've got time restraints & god knows tons of NHS politics to be dealing with but this is a BIG thing for me. They seemed pretty disorganised & I know it wouldn't be Dr yates that would do my treatment.

Hubbie & I chatted in car & talked more seriously about going private. Before we knew it we'd driven to GCRM as its on our way home & we were enquireing about appointments etc. Ended up having a half hour chat to Prof. Fleming who set up the clinic, honestly it was like chalk & cheese from earlier. So friendly, interested & enthusiastic....suppose they have to be when they're taking tons of cash of us!
Long & short is I'm even more swayed to going private for the ICSI. I've got an appointment at GCRM next Thurs (31st) to discuss things further with dr Gaudoin. Funnily enough I'm seeing Dr gaudoin this Fri for my 6wk check-up following my lap. so I can let him know then that I'll be seeing him next week with regards to the ICSI.

Later yest. afternoon GRI phoned me back. If I were to go down the NHS route they need me to have another prostap injection & take some provera tabs to make me bleed before they could look at starting me on ICSI on the NHS. 1st appointment they can give me is 4th Feb for the prostap injection. I'd then have to take tabs for a week, see if a 'period' turns up, wait til it goes away then phone up for another scan appt & then after the scan if my lining of uterus is thinner they'd start the ICSI injections but with NHS appointment times we'd be looking at March time....aagghhh!!! Another reason I'm swaying morew towards the private option! probbly need to follow the same process at GCRM but hopefully quicker appointment times.

Once I speak to Dr gaudoin on Friday I'll be able to make my final decision, but just now after everything, its looking like we'll just have to pay & do it privately cos they've got the best success rates, better care & attention, modern & up to date facilities & quicker appointments + I feel more comfortable & confident going there as Dr gaudoin knows all my history with endo etc.
I'll need to use up a good whack of our savings but you can't really put a price on life eh!

Sorry for the very long ramble, hope you're not all bored to tears!!


lots of luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Mrs R -  i just got a BFN today and after reading this thread i was thinking about GCRM, although having had DS via GRI with my 1st ICSI i'm kind of scared to jump ship - might be bad luck!  Just interested to read your post - I take it your NHS at the moment?  Can you not have your NHS treatment and then if unsuccessful go to GCRM?

Shazzy


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs R

Not good reading - am so glad we decided to go the GCRM route whilst waiting to climb up the 3 year waiting list on the NHS with Lanarkshire!  

I am sure that the way they treat patients at the GCRM has a bearing on their results - as surely the more relaxed and confident you are - the better the outcome?  PMA and all that?!  It certainly worked for us...  Seriously, everything was so personalised, no rushing and you felt like it was all about you and your DH.  From starting the whole process, through to retrieval and to transfer - honestly we could not fault the team - it was all a very special experience (albeit stressful as we did not know what the outcome would be!)...

However I would ask Marco (Dr Gaudoin) about what the GRI are wanting you to do re drugs etc - as he may also require you to do this too - keep us posted!

In a way I am excited for you - cannot wait to 'accompany' you through your tx when it starts - as, even though it is a hard and emotionally difficult time, it is also very exciting - as you may very well get your elusive BFP!    

Good luck & let us know what you decide after your appointments!

Tashia xxx


----------



## Mrs R

shazzy I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN, hope you're doing ok honey. I can only imagine how you must be feeling. Its good that this site gives support from others that know how you feel. I'm realling thinking of you.
We were on NHS waiting [email protected] for 14mths, top of list in Sept 07,due to start ICSI in Nov 07 & I got ill so it was postponed.GRI now mucking us about with getting started again, I have to keep pushing for appointments & feel that if I hadn't made contact with them & forced the appointment then we prob wouldn't have heard from them for months.
I could have my NHS attempt 1st but feel the time is dragging with them, its another 2wks before they're meant to see me again, I need another injection & tabs, then I need to wait for AF, then phone for another scan appointment etc etc I also feel that with my past dealings with them as an outpatient that they don't ever really get to know you as such. Dr yates was the icing on the cake - if I'd felt a connection with him I'd have been a bit more willing to give GRI a go but he was very cold & seemed uninterested. 
I have endometriosis & had a good whack of it removed before Xmas so just now I'm in best condition to have me TX. Time is kinda of the essence for me cos the nature of endo means it will come back so I'm thinking while I'm good & GCRM's success rates are so good they'd poss be my best shot.
My dealings with Dr Gaudoin (as my gynae) who's at GCRM have been fab & I'd just feel more relaxed, confident & comfortable going with him.

I know how you must be feeling if GRI gave you your DS, its such a hard decision to make. My heads been all over the place this week with the pro's & cons for both so I dont envy you your decision.

Tashia & Julie have been really pleased with the service at GCRM & both have BFP's!! They might be able to give you more details on how things are done etc.

.....in the meantime you just look after yourself & take it easy


tashia - I'll definitely fill Marco in on what the Royal's plan is for me, you're right he may want to go down the same route, but hopefully his route will be quicker.

With regards to my notes from GRI, I think I might need to have the tests re-done at GCRM cos I'd a blood transfusion after my HIV etc testat the GRI so might be worth doing a re-run (despite the cost) just for peace of mind & also they may insist if I plan to egg share.

I'll def keep everyone up to date on whats happening, be good to have you all there when TX start.....sorry again for my v.long posts!!!

Mrs R xx

Mrs R xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Welcome to Lottie, Suz and Shazzy- hopefully we can all be of some help to you.

Shazzy- I am very sorry about your BFN . I am hoping that this is going to be a good year for everyone on the Glasgow thread, so fingers crossed for you!
Mrs R- How disappointed you must be with your session with Dr Yates. I am not surprised that you are swaying towards going to the GCRM.

For anyone trying to decide between the two clinics, I don't envy you. It's a difficult decision to make. I have to say that I have been extremely lucky with the GRI and got my BFP on my first attempt. I did feel a little mucked around and delayed sometimes but ultimately had faith in them. However, I never saw Dr Yates, my consultant was Dr Lyall, I wonder if that made a difference??
It might be worth seeing if anyone else has had a good outcome with the GRI with a different consultant.

love to all G.G.'s 

Shazi x


----------



## shazzy

Hi Girls

I really have to stick up for Dr Yates here.  I've seen him on a few occasions and he has always been really nice.  He had some persuading to do to get my DH to go for tests as he's been written off from being a Dad in the early 90's after various ops and tests.  When we met 8 years ago we decided to go down the DI route and it was during an appointment for this that Dr Yates persuaded him to have more tests and drew little diagrams for us on bits of paper and was really very nice i have to say.  The result of that was my DS after my first ICSI FET.  Considering it was frozen poor quality sperm and frozen embies it was a bit of a miracle so i really have to sing their praises even though i got a BFN today  

The staff are all very nice, in fact i've been a bit rude to the receptionist a few times and had to apologise to her and shes been very nice.  I've never had any problems.  

I hear what you are saying about success rates but i'm not sure how i feel about it.  I think the thing about having fertility treatment is that its a little bit about science and a lot about luck! At the end of the day if you get good embies, after TX it doesn't really matter who's nice and who's not, that isn't going to affect the outcome, its all in the hands of the gods then.

So i'm a little unsure at the moment and will have to speak with DH but have a feeling he will think that as we got DS we should stick with GRI.  Plus i love going into the little chapel there before my appointments for a chat with the big man - not that it done much good this time 

I'm a bit mixed up about it at the moment - i think if i changed clinics now and never got a BFP i'd be thinking i'd jinxed it whereas if i stay with GRI and get BFN's i'll accept it as not meant to be.

Shazzy


----------



## Mrs R

hiya shazzy, Maybe I got Dr Yates on a bad day yesterday or perhaps I'd already convinced myself I wanted to go to GCRM....who knows.
I think I would just like my whole experience to be 'nice' if you can call having these TX 'nice' so i think each individual has to go with & where they feel most at ease etc
I totally agree that the ultimate result of TX is in the hands of the big guy up there, so I hope he's listening to me! Do you hear me God??

speak with your DH & I'm sure you'll make the right choice

lots of luv, Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi

Is it not still worth your while having your NHS treatment? - seems a bit of a waste not to take it when the treatment is so expensive.  Then if you are unlucky you can go GCRM?  Or can i get your NHS one 

Shazzy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mrs R- Sounds like you are all over the place. Remember if you have already had prostap injection that your hormones will be all over place too. Having said that I have lost faith in GRI a bit and from when I started treatment in 2005 the clinic has got so much busier and they don't have the same time to spend with you or so it seems to me. As I said before I felt like a name and number the last couple of cycles and I have ended up seeing a different Dr every time I have gone up recently. I can't say anyone has been horrible to me as everyone been nice but there does seem to be a real lack of follow-up care and a this is the way we do it regardless of how you tell them you are feeling. They are not willing to look outside box or give you individualised care. You just get the bog standard IVF or ISCI unless you hassle the hell out of them and then you only end up feeling bad as I think they must just see me now and go not her again. Anyway. I think you should just do what you feel comfortable with and you not happy and I don't think that would help your chances and if things don't woork you will just be even more mad at them. But you do have to consider the financial implictions of going private. I am def going GRCM after this FET if it doesn't work. It my last funded one anyway so I have no choice. Take care wait and see what DR Gaudoin says it might not work out any quicker than March anyway.

Love Sadie


----------



## lou-e

hi gg,
This threads got really busy again, welcome to all of u new ladies. 
It seems that my sisters decision to get married this summer has actually been helpful rather than a hinderance to us..... had almost posted the cheque to GRI but then was trying to make up my mind whether to do it now or after the wedding so didn't and think that will now cut my losses with GRI and book treatment with GCRM. This will be our final, final try for both emotional and financial reasons and need to give it our best shot so will need to find the extra pennies from somewhere    a wedding and treatment ouch!!!
Have still not made up my mind whether it will be sooner rather than later, have just registered my wee one for school and it really has hit hard that he may be our only child and can't believe that hes off to school, my DH even suggested that i could go back to work full time once he goes to school-- cue even more tears   It was a bit of a shock as always assumed that by the time he was off to school their would be another one to look after!! Feeling realy sorry for self as u can see and i know that i have had it easy compared to some of u xxx
Will do personals later in the week. Lxx 
sorry for 'down' post
Lxx


----------



## lou-e

Sadie- u just posted same time as me, think we are both on the same wavelength about cutting our losses with GRI and the last few posts from the new ladies have just helped us to make our minds up Lxx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Can i get some feedback on BMI's from you all.  I need to get mine down before i try again.  It was 34 this time and 29 when i was blessed with DS.  In 2004 it had to be under 30 for tx but its up to 35 now.  I just would feel happier if mines was a lot less then i wouldn't feel i was jeapordising anything.

DH is telling me he doens't hink it makes any difference but think he's just being kind.

Shazzy


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Shazzy,

I am no expert on BMI but I think that there is research saying that there is a slightly better chance of treatment working if
you have a good healthy BMI and from what I can tell , I think 29 is a better score than 34.
I know it's jumping the gun a bit but I saw in my pregnancy notes that you have to have a BMI of 20-34 to qualify for midwife care , any higher and you are classed as a risk and must go under consultant care. 
I would say don't worry about it, but if you can get it down without putting yourself under too much pressure then it would be a good idea. I am very lucky in that I am naturally dead skinny and I don't know if this might have helped me get a BFP  but it certainly didn't have a bad effect when going through treatment.

love
Shazi x


----------



## suzee

HI all,

I'm feeling a bit down today and didn't know where to post.

Got bloods taken yesterday for screening tests (for ICSI) and have to go to nurse at GP surgery for high vaginal swab (not worried about that).  Blood results won't be back for 3 weeks so have another appt for 4 weeks time - end of Feb.

Nurse said that then have to wait for next period - 20 something March, then 21 days to start injections taking me into April before EC and that all depends if theatres free then!!  Maybe I'm naive but I thought that it was all going to be a bit quicker than that.  I understand it has to go in line with my cycle but was hoping treatment would start middle of next month.  We chose to go private with GRI over GCRM but from reading some of the posts I'm beginning to wonder.  Would GCRM have been any quicker?

We've been ttc for 12 yrs so a few months shouldn't make any difference but I got it into my head that it was all about to happen and probably got too excited/hopeful and now reality's hitting.

Agghhh!! 

A down in the dumps frustrated Suz xx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi everyone,

Well I had my 6wk check up (following my laparoscopy) today with Dr Gaudoin at Ross Hall. In terms of the endometriosis & op. all is good & he's pleased with what he done & how I've healed etc so I dont need to see him again for that. 
I told him I'd made an appointment to see him at GCRM next week & told him all about my appointment at GRI with Dr yates earlier this week......wait for it..........to my amazement he's told me to give GRI a shot! Like some of you have mentioned, He thinks that after waiting all this time on their list & not being that far from starting treatment that we'd be daft not to have at least 1 attempt for free. Although it means he'll not get our cash he does think that GRI have a good chance of getting me preg with my age & the fact my endo's at its best just now so he said I should see them first & if it fails & I'm not happy with my NHS experience then come & see him afterwards!
He's so confident I'm going to get preg! Wish I was half as confident! 
I thought it was very decent of him to push us towards the NHS for a try when it means he's losing business, he didn't need to do that. He's such a fab doc!

After another long chat with OH we're going to give the NHS a bash afterall so I'm having to eat a bit of humble pie after slating them on here! oops! I'll blame my hormones!
I'm just going to prepare myself that it might not be all nicey-nicey etc & I'll just be a name & no. but at least we'll keep our cash for a bit longer & fingers crossed we might get lucky 1st time at GRI!!

I'll be going for another 1mth prostap jab on 4th Feb & some provera tabs to bring on a bleed & thin my uterus lining. Hopefully I'll start the ICSI treatment towards the end of feb. 
If it does fail....which I soooooo hope it doesn't, at least we'll have the private option up our sleeve! 

just glad we finally have made a choice!

suzee - i know how you feel about things seeming to be ages away, I'm so impatient now & want it all to happen straight away. Ny OH keeps saying after three & a half years whats another few weeks & I suppose he's right. Stick at it honey  

lou-e oh sweetie try & not get too down about things, i know its easier said than done though. life is so unfair at times. I hope you come to the right decision about where to have your treatment, as you'll see I've been all over the place the past few wks between GCRM & GRI for our 1st cycle. I'm sure whatever you decide will work out good.

Sadie - if Dr Gaudoin has confidence in GRI then that works for me as he really does know his stuff. It was so nice of him to tell me to try GRI 1st & not potentially waste ££££'s when they could both achieve the same result for me. I'm going to have positive mental attiture & I'll give GRI a go & hopefully they'll help us find our pot of gold.

Shazzy - I've got everything crossed GRI strikes it lucky for me like it did fr you honey.

hope everyone else is doing ok?? What you Glasgow girls up to this wet & windy weekend?
Quiet one for moi!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

Mrs R

I think you are doing the right thing.  I've been scouring the net for sucess rates and as far as i can see the most recent results are from 2006 and **** has said in a report that GRI sucess rates are well above average.  GCRM is above average too except for the older ladies and they are way below average.  If your unsuccessful then you can go with GCRM.  I just hope DR Yates doesn't log on here or you're for it.  

Shazzy


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Mrs R- glad to hear that all went well with Dr Gaudion, and he also sounded really positive about your chances of getting pregnant which must have given u a boost  Am with him on thinking that u should have your Nhs try, I know that you didn't have the best experience with them the other day but you are really close to starting treatment now and have waited a long time to get to the top of the list and as you say if it wasn't to work you can then go to GCRM. I have had my ups and downs with Dr Yates too, and found him quite unpleasant during my Nhs treatment but surprisingly nicer when i was paying for it, funny that!!! 
Suzee-Agghh, i understand your frustration hun, pretty much all of my moans about GRI were for the same reasons- everything just takes soo long.... and they are really not flexible about appointments etc, there was one time i went in on day 2 of a cycle and was told all ready to start treatment and to phone day 1 of next cycle to book and i asked why i couldn't book now as they don't do anything until day 21 and was told just can't   Talk about wanting to bang your head on the wall! I think they just stretch things out so they can cope with the large waiting list.... having said that i think that by the time you got notes etc to GCRM you would have started treatment
Shazzy- I would have said that if you could get pregnant without treatment then you wouldn't even be worrying about your BMI, but when you start going down the treatment route everything becomes an issue, so yes if you can get it down then try but don't beat yourself up over it 
Sadie- Hows things with u?? What about DH, any better
Have booked consultation with GCRM, not til 11th as suited our shifts etc, feeling more back to normal today, must be the Jan blues!!!
Love to all others, thanks for keeping us positive 
Lxx


----------



## Mrs R

shazzy - never thought about dr yates logging on.....I would be in trouble wouldn't I


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Mrs R- It really up to what you feel is the right thing to do and one of the reasons we have stuck it out so long with GRI is because we are entitled to have treatment on NHS and you do just never know. As I said before all the staff have been really nice to me at clinic including Dr Yates when I saw him. In fact he did my treatment the time I got pg but mc at 7 wks. When I started treatment in 2005 the clinic was busy but it has got really busy since then and people are having to wait longer for treatment. When we started in March 2005 it was Oct before I had ET partly due to the fact I was having donated eggs, I guess sometimes you just have to accept these things when NHS. I work for NHS so understand the pressures the staff are under. My only bug bear is that I have felt last few times after care or follow up care when you need them is lacking and also that you get the basic treatment unless you push them for something different, it very often not individualised care or that is what it seems like to me. I might just be looking for someone to blame as not been very successful outcomes for me. Which I suppose is human nature. I think perhaps Dr Gaudoin is right and that why should you not have that chance on NHS, and you never know you might just be that person who gets pg first time and I so hope he is right and that you get your dream. Think I just cynical old woman getting or a bit sad with all that has happened and it does get hard when you nearing end of road. I just hope that you never have to experience that. I wish you all the luck in the world and we all here for you no matter what.


Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

thanks for a lovely message sadie, I'm going to have positive mental attitude about getting started & fingers crossed it works for us.
Sounds like you've had a long & rocky road ttc, I really hope once you get your bloods sorted out that your FET goes well & you achieve the dream. It sounds like you really deserve it after all the heartache & disappointment.
loads a luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi to all the glasgow girls..

Just to let you all know I have my first meeting with GRCM tomorrow and will let you all know how I get on.. I have actually not been unimpressed by the Royal when we have been there for appointments but it is just really the timing for us that is making us choose GRCM..

Anyways hope you are all well.. and will update further tomorrow.. x


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Good luck Lottie. Lets us know.

Mrs R- Thanks hope you are right.

Hi to everyone else am nightshift so just a quickie.

Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

Well hubbie and I went for our first meeting at the GCRM last night.  We seen a doctor and we explained our issue (male factor with sperm count > 1 million) .. we didn't have any records or anything as we have not had these transferred from the GRI yet but we explained we had been recommended for ICSI..

Firstly the Doc asked if we wanted to wait for our turn at funding but we had already decided that we were going to give it a shot this year (this will be our first try).. originally at the GRI it was April, then June-July and the date at the moment is November.. I know this isn't too long to wait but we really want to give it a shot this year and have decided to go for it... I'm 29 and hubbie is 31.. We should probably be able to start the medication around the end of March.. we need to get the records transferred from GRI and also get an HIV test etc at the GP's before this can go ahead.. I am also booked in to get an ovarian scan at the GCRM on Monday.. They apparently do this scan to check what treatment you would be suitable for, either the long or short protocol..

The success rates for under 37's at the clinic are 50%, so we came away last night at least feeling like we were moving in the right direction.. I think one of the main feelings we've experienced with infertility is that you're stuck.. just waiting and waiting.. so at least we are moving forward..

Anyway, that's my rant over and I'll keep you up to date as we progress...  Just another wee question.. we are fairly healthy, don't smoke and will stop alcohol from today  but can anyone else share diet / vitamin tips etc that may help?

Thanks to everyone who's taken the time to welcome me and I hope to get to know you more and be able to help you on your journey... 

Thanks girls x


----------



## Julietta

Hiya to all glasgow girlies, hope that you all are well? 

Lottie I got some good tips from some of the girls on this site and it worked for me with my hubbie having a 0 sperm count and only approx 10 spermies found from tese/mesa retreval!

I took asdas preggie vits one a day

When stimming on the injections I took the best protien powder drink that I could find (its meant to increase the quality of your eggs) I drank 2-3 big glasses a day and eat  lots of protien, makes me want to be sick now, yuk!

I also took co enzyme q 10 after transfer until I did a test (for 2-3 weeks, this is meant to increase the blood flow to your uterus/womb and aid implantation)

Oh yeah and don't go mad and avoid drink, a big glass or two a week of red wine will only help relax you and its good for you too Marco Gaudion says so and now too being pregnant.

Tashia and I and a few others recommended the IVF companion relax cd which I did daily during stimming and the two week wait. 

Its really daft but I had this wee stone I bought a ********* rose quartz, meant to be lucky for infertility problems, and of course be good to yourself avoid all stress and negative people and situations and be totally selfish and just spend lots of time with u and your partner. I took of time from work sick until test day, which helped too. Once you start, its amazing how fast the whole process is, we were on the short protocol and only took 10 days to grow 11 good eggies!

Good luck xxx and keep us posted. 

Love from Julz


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone, how you all doing??
Not been on for a few days, anything exciting been happening? Hope you're not all snowed in!  We've only had a wee dusting of snow where I am, I'm gutted cos i luv it!

Lottie-thats good your appointment went well at GCRM. If you get your notes from GRI & the other test done at the GP that'll save you cash. Fingers crossed all goes to plan for you in March. Its ICSI I'm having done too at GRI although I'm hoping we'll be starting towards the end of this month. Keep us updated on how you get on, I'm also keen to hear your exeriences of GCRM cos I was almost going there for our first TX but dcided to give GRI a go 1st despite a few negative encounters. GCRM will be our 1st port of call if the ICSI doesn't work at GRI. Hope all goes well for you.

I feel like we've been waiting forever to finally get started but suppose we're almost there now!
I'm up at GRI on Monday morning for another 1mth prostap jab & provera tabs.
Even though I've been on prostap for 3mths my uterus lining is still too thick to get started, think it was 9.5mm & it had to be below 6mm??!!

Has anyone else been given provera? 
Anyone know how soon the provera tabs take effect? If i get them on Monday when would I expect a bleed? 
As I have endo my periods are usually horrendous & last for ages, so I'm dreading having a bleed as I've been on prostap for the 3mths & I've not had one for ages, its been great. If its a 'forced' bleed I'm jst worried it'll be even worse + its my 30th b'day next Sat & I dont want to be ill for it. 

Any provera advice anyone?? Do they need to wait til bleeds over before they start the ICSI stimulation injections??

so many questions so little time!! 

hope you're all doing ok especially you pregnant ladies 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

I must have way too much time on my hands cos I'm on here too often 

How is everyone?

Well I was at GRI this morning for a 1mth prostap injection along with 5dys worth of the provera tabs.
The plan is that after the tabs are finished I should have a period (totally dreading it!) within a few dys & this combined with the injection should mean my uterus lining is thinned down enough to start the ICSI....well thats the plan & I hope it goes that way!
I've to go back on 26th Feb for internal ultrasound to measure my lining and all being well I'll start the stimulation injections on 28th Feb....wish it was now...I'm getting really excited but nervous. Wish I could just fast forward to then!!!
Anyone else starting injections around end of Feb??

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi Mrs R,

I'm on here everyday but I just don't have anything worth adding at the moment    Glad to hear things are moving on for you. I was hoping to start injections towards the end of this month but doubt it. Got an appointment with DR Lyall tomorrow to go through the results of the LOCAH test. Sending your womb thinner lining vibes  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## spooq

Going to GRI soon to find out if I'm a genetic freak or not


----------



## Tashia

Hi Suzi

Good luck with the appt - if you are different - well then you are unique!  That is a good thing too!     Let us know how it goes and what they say about moving forward with tx.

Mrs R - not much longer now - hope all falls into place and goes as you hope!

Am off for my 16 week clinic appt at the Southern today - having bloods taken to check for Spina Bif & Downs - we have decided to have these done (they are optional to everyone in Scotland).  Strange but we kinda want to just cross everything possible off the 'what if' list - knock wood all results are normal anyway!

Love to all, Tashia xxx


----------



## misslee1888

Hi Girls 

I have not posted on this thread recently, I pop in from time to time.  But for anyone that remembers me.

I had a little boy   delivered by C-Section at 19:18 on the 21st Jan 2008 he was delivered at 33 weeks and 5 days gestation. He was 3lb and 12 ounces.  He has been breathing since he was born and hasn’t had any breathing problems other that needing the smallest amount of oxygen for a few hours on Thursday (Day 3).  But apparently the third day is the worst for prem babies..  He was in intensive care for 1 night and was moved down into special care on the Tuesday and he has been doing really well.  His weight dropped from 3lb 12 ounces to 3lb 6ozs.  He is now 3lbs and 15ozs and is being tube fed 58mls of milk every 4 hours. I am trying to get him to breast feed but it’s a slow process and he still hasn’t really got his suck reflex but he is trying.  He is now 16 days old and would have been 36 weeks gestation if he hadn’t been born early.  I think now we are waiting for him to gain weight and learn to feed but it may be a good few weeks yet before he gets home.

We have called him Aaron…haven’t decided on a middle name yet.  But must hurry and make a decision as we are going to register him tomorrow.

Love

Lisa


----------



## Tashia

Wow Lisa - congratulations!  

Aaron looks so sweet!  Are you feeling okay after the C section?

Sounds like Aaron is doing exceptionally well for a prem baby and well done on persevering with the breast feeding - it must be tough on you honey!  

Congrats once again, Tashia xxx


----------



## spooq

Congratulations on your baby boy Lisa!   He looks beautiful. Hope you're recovering well from the c-section.

...........................

*Yesterday's appointment at GRI*

I have now been diagnosed with late onset (AKA mild/non-classical) congenital adrenal hyperplasia but have been told that it is in fact, only very slight. I have been referred to an endocrinologist at the Western and [Prof Connelly (?) will carry out some genetic testing to look into my condition a bit more closely. Also, they will start me on some sort of steriod treatment which I'll need to stick to for the rest of my life 

One of they key things of LOCAH is the fact that your body is not able to cope with stress very well (not the emotional kind but things like illness, injury, operations, procedures etc) and it means that I will need extra steriods and monitoring during ICSI treatment, pregnancy & labour (I should be so lucky) and even if I get the flu.

Thankfully, it seems that it does not affect our chances, will not affect pregnancy or baby - just me. Might be appropriate to test baby for LOCAH at some point but nothing to be majorly concerned about. However, the registrar I saw did say this wasn't her area of specialism so I'll def ask all these questions again at the Western. And I want to know what the long-term prognosis is for me; I'm not exactly overjoyed at the thought of popping steriods everyday until I die 

I also got told today that the waiting list for our area is now at 21 months compared with the 13-14 months we were told back in Nov. This means not starting treatment until Sept or Oct instead of "in the New Year". I'm going to phone the ACS direct today to confirm this as I'm sure the registrar's gotten mixed up or at least, I hope she has. We were referred from the RAH in Dec 06 and were told at our initial consultation at GRI that for our part of the health board, the waiting list was 13-14 months. Can't understand how it can have shot up so much in such a short space of time. Was given some crappy excuse about health boards merging or some rubbish. If it has definitely gone up to 21 months I'll be writing a letter of complaint as I don't think that stuff like that should affect those already referred and on the waiting list, just new referrals.

I'm feeling a bit better now, though still a bit battered and bruised emotionally, but I was so angry and upset after the appointment yesterday afternoon  Once I confirm the waiting time to start the ICSI treatment, I might look into getting the karotyping etc done privately to try and speed things up.

Sorry for the massive 'me' post. Just had to get this off my chest.


----------



## Mrs R

evening girls 

tashia -how did you get on with your tests yest? When will you get the results? how you keeping?

suzi-sending you big hugs hunni!! Try & keep your chin up, maybe once you've spoken to the specialist at the western you'll have more answers. I'm sure you'll come round to the idea of the steriods....just a shock when you get first told I'd imagine. Its alot to deal with emotionally on top of the whole ttc. Good news that it'll hopefully not effect the ICSI or a bambino!! You need to look on the positives.
I'd definitely get them to re-check your wait time for TX, I was referred in sept 2006 for ICSI at GRI, I'm from same area as you so I'd imagine same healthboard & was told approx 14mths which it wouldve been had I not got ill at end of last year  We've been delayed by another 4mths due to me being unwell but like I say I'm hopefully going to start end of this month so yip make them check again. 
When will you get seen at the western?

misslee - I joined this site fairly recently so haven't posted to you before but just wanted to say Congrats on the birth of your gorgeous wee son! Aaron is a lovely name!
Hope he gains weight soon so you can get your little bundle home. In the meantime u take it easy & look after yourself, xx

julie - how you keeping? hows the bump doing?

lottie - how you getting on at GCRM? things still set for end of march?

lou-e is your appointment not soon?

how is everyone else

I'm midway through my provera tabs, hoping I bleed soon after i finish them so everythings on track for my next appointment at GRI on 26th

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls-

Suzi- You seem really down honey and am not surprised you have had such alot recently. One good point is that it won't affect you chance of getting PG and I know your frustrations. Think it appalling that you are having to wait especially when you have been referred such a long time ago. I would definitely query that with them and fight your corner girlie.

Mrs R- Hope you are okay and that tablets work for you so you ca get started. 

Jules- How's you and bump getting on?

Tashia- So glad you getting on fine. Gosh I can't believe you are nearly 16wks how exciting!

misslee-   Aaron is so cute. My friend had her baby at 29wks just a few mths ago and she a wee star she has done so well too and he looks like a strong wee fighter. I bet it won't be long till you get him home. Hope you are taking care of you and DH.

Lottie- I take pregnacare and during lead up to egg collection I put hot water bottle on my tummy to help get blood supply to that area to thicken womb lining. Drank at least a pint of milk per day ate brazil nuts till coming out ears and tried to increase protein intake slightly. I listened to my hypno CD from www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk they have one for IVF and it help keep me focused and relaxed. My DH took fertility blend for men only available on internet from America and is expensive but did help quality and quantity of his sperm. Am not saying would work for everyone but did help us. Embryos were much better quality. Good luck babe think you are doing right thing. Oh and i have rose quartz too. I have a big lump of it at side of bed that mum brought back from Tunisia and my friend gave me a small rose quartz love heart that I wear down my bra at near heart during treatment.

Some me news- DH was seen at the Orthopaedic clinic on Monday and he needs to have back surgery. They have said max waiting time 16wks. He has already been off work for 16wks and am now beginning to panic a wee bit about money as only my wage coming in. I just hope it will be sooner than that as all our savings that we had for our private IVF if our FET doesn't work is dwindling away. Typical. I still haven't heard about appt for me to see Haematologist either but no real hurry as need to get DH back on feet first before we can have FET. Just feeling a wee bit down today as have just found out another work colleague PG. I am really delighted for her as she has been trying for 14mths but feel sad that my treatment on hold again and time dragging in. Anyway enough of my moans you will all be sick of me by now.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Sadie    from me honey!  Keep your chin up - when it happens for you - it will happen at exactly the right time (and when you least expect it to work)!  Before you know it, it will be your time for more tx - try to chill (inbetween worrying about the bills!) and life has a way of sorting these things out...

Mrs R - not much longer until everything starts and then you can start tx!!!!

Jules - long time no chat - will buzz you this weekend!

Lottie - I really recommend the CD Sadie mentions - I used it on Sadie's recommendation and I swear it helped!  I also have a rose quartz stone (a lovely heart shape) and slept with it under my pillow every night during tx and still do now!  I did not know it had anything to do with fertility - but for some reason felt drawn to it prior to tx - and took it to aspiration and transfer too...  Funny really!  Wonder if there is anything in it!

Hospital was okay earlier this week - not much done - just checked blood pressure and general health questions.  We are still a bit confused as according to our IVF dates we are 15.5weeks, but scan said 16.5weeks - and Dr Gaudoin said we go with what the scan says...  So weird - as we know when eggs fertilised etc - but we go with the scan?  Odd!  Anyway - so Monday we are 17 weeks and we obey what the docs say - as ultimately they know best!  Or so my hubby tells me!  We wait nearly 2 weeks now for our results for the bloods - I am really praying all comes out low risk so we dont go into a flat panic - but lets see hey!  Never know what life is going to throw at you - do you!  Also went for 1st ante natal exercise classes yesterday - and I thought my bump was getting on (as if versus the other ladies who are well on)!  Whew - was sweating and all that - never thought preggies people did so much exercise!

Anyway, sorry for waffling - remember what it was like before our tx - could have killed anyone who was preggies and going on about it!  However trust me ladies when I say I know where you are - we have been there - and it is a killer.  However when it finally works for you - what an amazing feeling it is - we still keep pinching ourselves.  We are so blessed - and I hope you are all also this year too!

Love Tashia xxxx


----------



## whippet

Hi ladies wonder if I could join you here?

I am attending GCRM for first IVF. I was directed to this site after asking ERI lot if I could join.
Feeling really emotional tonight for no reason DH nightshift so suppose bit lonely too  
God this rollercoaster hard.

Hope eveyone holding it together sorry to moan.

Whippet x


----------



## Julietta

Good Morning girls, hope you all had a good weekend?

Welcome to whippet, of course you can join here, its a fab group and I am sure you will gain alot of much needed support from us all. I am in Fife and there isn't really a site for this area plus I have had ICSI at the GCRM in Nov and everyone on this site has been wonderful and I have met some amazing people. 

Congrats to Lisa on the birth of wee Aaron, you must be so proud, he is so cute and I love the name too. I hope he is getting stronger and feeding well. 

Hi Sadie, big hugs from me too, I hope your hubbie gets his op soon and you guys can start without too much of a wait. Tashias right, things do happen at the right time and I am sure your time of treatment will fall when things in your life settle down, both financially and with your dh health and it will be the one that works and you will get a BFP! I am staying very positive for you.  

Big hugs to Suzi and to Mrs R too and you must be getting excited that your treatment will be starting soon! 

Hi Tashia, good to chat last nite, did you do the ring test? The name of the choco cafe is Plaisir du Chocolat , 251-253 Canongate ,Royal Mile  
tel: 01315569524, yummy can't wait!

I am now 15 weeks and got my double test tomorrow. Time is flying in. Bump is rapidly growing and are boobs, I can't get mt work tops on and jeans too tight! Just still tired and today my brain is so not working and I have been calling the wrong patients in!!!! Duh must wake up. Can't wait too till my 20 week scan. My receptionist is 20 weeks and just had her scan and said she didn't want to know the sex, but his wee willie was so obvious they found out! Think we will still keep it a surprise but I am sure I will see its bits too! We too as Tashia says are so blessed to get our dream and cherish every minute of it and feel so lucky we are in this position. We hope that all you ladies will get one very soon too and will be every step with you too.  


Speak soon, lunch time I think!


Julesxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Nothing new to report, still playing the waiting game 'til 26th Feb when we get results of blood tests.  Time is just dragging in, I can't keep my mind on anything and my works beginning to suffer, getting really frustrated, just can't wait to get started.  Keep telling myself I won't feel so bad when actually having the tx as then I'm doing something.  

Jules I see from your notes that your egg share, whats that (I'm prob being v thick ).

Take care all,  Suzee xx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya Suzi, the waiting must be so hard, I am really impatient and the only thing that kept me going was having a goal and the next date for whatever, scans, ec, et ....Not long now though.  

The egg share scheme is where if you have a high enough ovarian reserve, you can donate half of your eggs, plus the extra one, you make during stimming to another lady and they pay for more than half of your treatment and your drugs. So we paid loads for all the initial appointments my hubbies sperm retrevial op and instead of £4500 for one ICSI treatment we paid £1500, plus we helped another couple get their dream too.  

Keep smiling and stay positive and busy and before you know it it will be time to start.  



Jules xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Hi girls

Well my provera tabs were finished on Sat morn. I actually started bleeding Fri & Sat, quite light but there nonetheless. Bleeding seemed to have disappeared yesterday but then made another guest appearance this morning....very bizarre indeed. Its also still very light which is not normally the case with me due to my endo. Not sure if this is it or I've got a horrid proper period still in store. 
On the otherhand my prostap seems to be taking effect again as I'm back to the hot flushes & slight insomnia.....ahh the joys!! Still over 2wks till I'm back at GRI, this waiting is driving me insane! I'm so impatient!!!!!

sadie - not so good your DH needs surgery & pants its such a bloomin' wait for it. Will he be off work until after he has the surgery? Keep on at the hosp. the nhs always need pushed & reminding so fingers crossed he gets done sooner. Know how you feel about finding out yet another person is preg - Last year I was quite literally surrounded by preg folk from family, friends, colleagues,neighbours etc they were everywhere....now I'm surrounded by new borns! Doesn't get any easier does it. I'm sure you're time will come. 

tashia - 17wks already, god time is flying by! Hope you're keeping well though. Keep up the good work at the antenatal classes! dont be daft regards talking about your pegnancy...you're giving us all hope that it'll eb us next! & its great to hear how you're doing. 

Whippet - hello!!! I was redirected here too so we can chat on here as well  It is all such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it. The past 3 and a half yrs ttc have been so hard but I can only imagine the next few mths on TX's will be even worse! So glad I've found everyone on here who'll know exactly how I'm feeling though. What stage are you at again with your 1st shot?

Jules - glad to hear your bump is growing nicely!  Are you venturing into the maternity clothes yet? Those attractive maternity jeans etc  20wk scan will be fab! Think I'd like a surprise & not find out sex either but if it was obvious then so be it! Just hope I'm in that position soon.....fingers crossed! I am excited about starting but really nervous as well plus it makes me feel a bit sick the thought of it potentially not working!   PMA...I know I know!! luv to u & ur bump

suzee - waiting around is just poo isn't it!!! Its the 26th I'm back for a scan etc seems like ages away...aagghh!!!

hope everyone else is doing ok
Mrs R xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi ladies,
  Not been on for ages as Dh painting in the room where computer is, still to lay new floor and he started well over a week ago.   
Had initial appointment with GCRM on wednesday, they didn't have my notes from GRi so was just history taking and explaining treatment plan etc, had a bit of a shock when they suggested doing DH's SA and my AMH test that day as not prepared for that so going back next week for it. Would probably be able to start soon but will wait til after my sis wedding, interesting to see that their success rates for egg share programme are currently 75%, any ideas Julietta 
Mrs R- wishing you lots of luck for your scan on the 26th, hopefully your lining will be nice and thin and you'll get started with your cycle, its actually been a while since anyones being doing a cycle on this board. Maybe you can start a run of BFP's for 2008!!!!    
Whippet- welcome, what stage of your treatment are you at You'll find lots of lovely ladies and support on here
Suzee- not long now til the 26th  
Tashia&julie- time seems to be flying in for you ladies, hope you are both well
Sadie- how's things with you, and how's DH. It must be hard having to put everything on hold while he gets well, obviously its the sensible thing to do but hard for you too to have to wait even longer. 
Has anyone had any luck with GP's prescribing drugs for cycles, thought would ask mine as can only say no, just can't bear being totally ripped off for drugs  , have looked at the prices of gonal f etc in the drug book at work and its ridiculous what they charge, or have any of you came across any threads discussing the ordering of drugs..... thanks in advance.
Sorry if i've missed anyone 
Take care Lxx


----------



## whippet

Hi lou-e

First IVF had first scan on thurs - 8 follies back again tomorrow for bloods and scan again getting very real all of a sudden.

Hope you and all the girls are doing ok and I agree the drugs price would make your eyes water my gp said no hey ho.

Whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

lou-e good luck with the decorating etc. hopefully it'll all be finished soon.
Thats great you've had your 1st appt at GCRM, they seemed very nice there when I went for an informal chat & if my nhs attempts fail then I'll be heading straight there. Good luck for the tests next week sweetie. Whens your sisters wedding?

I'd love to start a run of BFP's but I'm hoping Whippet will beat me to it! No pressure Whippet

How did you get on today with your bloods & scan etc?


Mrs R x


----------



## whippet

Ha Mrs R No pressure right enough   

Scan today shows 10 follies but 2 are only 9 so dont know if they will catch up in time. Endo is now 14 so they pleased with that. Back again on mon for another scan and blood then perhaps ec wed! Advised to increase milk intake so will do as am told and drink drink drink.

Hope all ok lovely reading all your stories good luck

Whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Whippet- Hi nice to meet you. Good luck 10 follies that looking good. Hope the other ones grow it is amazing what a few days can do. 

Mrs R- Glad you started bleeding although sounds a bit strange lets hope it has done the trick for your lining. Thanks for support. DH will be off work till he has surgery and then there is s 6 weeks recovery time so still log way to go. Anyway will just need to get on with things and there is a lot worse than me out there eh!

Lou-e- Glad your appt went well. My friend is having treatment at GRCM and her gp is going to prescribe the heparin they want her to have but nothing else. You can buy your drugs over the internet but think you need to get a private prescription which wil cost you I think about £60. There is some threads I have seen giving you sites to buy just do some searching. If I find the threads again I will PM you. Shop around was the advice of some of them. Good luck.

Suzee- Waiting is really hard. It is hard to keep you mind from wandering. Hope time goes abit quicker for both of us.


Jules and Tashia- Hi girls and bumps.

Been really busy woman at work and have first weekend of for ages. Weather been good and went big walk to day as back at Weightwatchers. Hope I have burnt of some calories!

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

good luck for your Scan today Whippet!!!
Let us know how it goes!
Fingers crossed its all systems go for you on Wednesday! 

..........hope they dont ask me to drink milk cos I cant stand it! I've not drunk it since I was 5yrs old at school....it soooo gives me the boke 

sadie - lovin' your positive mental attitude about everything! keep it up sweetie, your DH will be lucky to have you around to look after him & I so hope the time passes quickly for you. Good luck at weightwatchers, I'm starting a healthier regime this week too, swimming on Wed & out for long brisk on Fri. Better do me some good! 

how's everyone else? you're all so quiet!

Mrs R xxx


----------



## whippet

Mrs R hate to say it but looks like the milk making huge difference just need to find another source of protein honey. We have 8 out of 10 ready to go whilst 2 may or may not catch up in time. Waiting on telephone to ring with blood results to confirm ec wed but looking good. Endo is 17mm.

Whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

have they phoned yet Whippet??
EC on Wed is so exciting for you.....how you feeling about it? 

I'm still boking (or is boaking??)(you know what I mean) at the thought of milk.....yukkkkk!


----------



## whippet

Hi folks yip EC confirmed for half 7 wed morning just did trigger so other than keeping up with the milk and water it is now in the lap of the gods.

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

Whippet thats fab news, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning        & of course looking forward to hearing all about it so I know whats in store for me in a few wks time!!!!
I'm sooooooo hoping this works for you & you can share the babydust about

all the best for Wed & u take care 

Mrs R xx


----------



## lou-e

Evening GG 
Whippet-just wanted to wish u good luck for EC tomorrow, will be thinking of u hun     Let us know how it all goes, are you off work or taking some time off 
Have found the site about buying drugs directly from suppliers etc, its on the Ivf general chat area and very helpful, went to see Gp today and she did all my Hep Screen, Hiv, rubella bloods etc and gave me the forms for Dh either to let me take them    , or pop into the practice nurse which ever he prefers!!!!! So thats saved us about £200 quid already, she will also find out for me if they will do my prescription for drugs as she said she hasn't been asked for a while and can't remember the current position....so all in all worth asking. 
Back tomorrow for tests at GCRM and then virtually ready to start, but will wait til after my sis' wedding which is June in Cyprus. If i thought that we could fit it in before then i would love to get started, but don't want to take the risk of it working and then something happening with the pregnancy on hol and ruining her big day... Incidently she was 8 wks pregnant at mine and did flights to America without even telling anyone!!! i also want to chill out and be able to drink lots of wine  
Speak soon Lxxxx


----------



## whippet

Hi lou-e glad you have an uderstanding gp ours gave us a flat no for bloods etc and good luck for June the GCRM are lovely.

Off on holiday this week then on special leave for 2 weeks so cant complain.

Mrs R I will let you know all the details  

Whippet x


----------



## Tashia

Hi ladies

Just a very special Good luck too you whippet for tomorrow!  It will all be over before you know it and then you will be waiting on the outcome of fertilisation etc!  Eeek!  You will be fine!

A very special yet nerve wracking time for you - however you could very well have a super outcome!  I really wish you all the best!

Was talking to Marco Gaudoin a few weeks ago when we had our clinic appt at the Southern and he said that their first week's results after Xmas had been 5 out of 10 BFPs - he was delighted!  Wish you soooo much success!

Keep us posted!

Lou - sounds like your GP is as good as mine was!  Amazing how some wont support us!  Re drugs - I was told that policy is that drugs will be supplied - if you are waiting for NHS IVF treatment...  However for each set of drugs/treatment - you lose out a full 'free' IVF cycle on the NHS...  So for the sake of £650 or so - we opted to pay for drugs ourselves and saved the NHS as back up...  Luckily we did not need the NHS - as the GCRM worked their magic!

Mrs R - how did the bleeding go - did it get heavier?  Keep us up to date!

We had a real scare last Tuesday - was at work and stood up to go to the loo and felt really damp 'downstairs'...  Went to the loo and had started to bleed heavily...  Well my heart sunk and thought the dream was coming to an end...  Rushed to Southern General to labour ward and as it was too late - could not be scanned until the next day...  So went back the next morning and baby was fine (whew!).  Turns out I have a low lying placenta - covering my cervix (placenta pravia - spelling?) - which means I will get occasional heavy bleed and need to go to hospital each time it happens... However baby is fine - it is me bleeding... However if my placenta does not move - means I could be admitted to hospital anytime from 20 weeks onwards and not allowed out until after baby arrives... PLUS it means a C section!  Apparently as the placenta is covering my cervix it is unlikely it will move - so sounds like a C section nonetheless!

No wearing heels, walking, exercise, housework, lifting anything heavy etc, etc - which is great - as let off loads of stuff!  However feels like I am walking on tenterhooks all the time - as none stop worrying!  Although at least the issue has been diagnosed and hopefully we will be fine...

Girls - it always happens to me hey!  And I am not neurotic - everything that has happened has been for real...  Weird stuff!  Baby is going to be an angel after all this - or maybe this is just the start of a real little terror!  Dont care really - as long as baby is safe & well!

Sorry to witter on - but thought I would 'share'!  The worrying never stops it seems!

Love to you all, Tashia xxx


----------



## whippet

Tashia thanks for your post your timing was fab 5 out of 10 seems good to me. I will be seeing Marco very soon- 10 hours hope to be on his success rate list and not other.

Good luck in your pregnancy

whippet x


----------



## lou-e

Hi,
Whippet- have just realised that we are both at GCRM tomorrow, although you'll probably be away home by the time we get there as our appointment is late afternoon, I'll send your wee embies some positive vibes while i'm up there    
Tashia- don't think that your paronoid at all, you do seem to be having your more than your share of problems during your pregnancy but am sure the end result will be worth it. Still loads of time left and placenta may move unless completly covering your cervix, can totally anderstand the housework heavy lifting etc but the wearing of heals!!!!, the mind boggles, wonder where that came from  
Think that all the health boards are different re funding, we are ineligible for anything really as have DS from 1st Icsi, but decided to ask as nothing ventured etc, a work friend of mine had IUI x3(nhs) despite the fact that she has another child(have no idea how she managed) and other friends have had loads of fertility testing, clomid etc, so if we get drugs paid it will be a bonus and if not it will be no more than expected, my GP went to uni with DR Gaudoin and was asking me all about the clinic etc- small world. I never met him it was the female DR Shiels, who i had but she seemed v. nice too. 
Will let you know how my AMH and DH analysis go, its always one worry after another with these tests thinking that you might get another shock result somewhere along the way, but fingers crossed things haven't got any worse, but last fresh cycle was Nov 06 and worried may have used up a fair quota of my wee follies with previous cycles  
Take care, and good luck whippet xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hi girls

how did it go this morning whippet? I hope it was ok & you got lots of good quality eggs!!  How you feeling now? Fill us in when you get a chance.

tashia - god you must've got an awful fright! At least you know what it is should it happen again. Good news about avoiding the housework etc  but not so great about possible hospital stay & a c-section. Like you say though it'll all be worth it in the end as long as that precious little bubba is afe & well! I'm thinking it must be a boy if its causing all that trouble already!!! ha ha 
My bleeding did indeed get heavier & lasted for almost 10dys so I should be well cleared out by now, here's hoping lining is less than 6mm on Tues when I go to GRI!!!

lou-e all the best for your appt at GCRM today, I've only had gynae dealings with Marco but he is lovely so you'll be fine under his care & his success rates are fab so hopefully you'll get lucky with them. I'm sure your tests will go fine & I'm really hoping we all get some BFP's real soon on here!!

hello to all the other GG's

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Hi Mrs R only 4 eggs for me today so pray some fertilise.

Cant say a bad thing about procedure only remember wakening at one point and saying that was a bit sore and got more drugs  

Whippet x


----------



## Julietta

Morning girls, the thread has got really busy lately, I will do my best to keep up with you all. 

Whippet -  sending you lots of positive vibes and hope that your eggs fertilise and that you get a positive outcome,       

Mrs R - Hope that you are drinking your milk!!!! Hee hee, I think that and drinking all the whey protien really helps, mind you I don't think I could even sniff the stuff now as I would def boke too! Got my fingers and toes crossed for you, not long now, and I hope you too get your wee miracle. I hope that there will be a string of positives coming up soon! Stay postive and try and relax through treatment (I know its easier said than done) and wish you all the best luck x

Lou - Good luck for June, I would do the same and wait till after as you don't want to take any chances and also yopu want to have a ball at the wedding. I think thats right that the egg share sucess rates are 75%, I am sure I read that at the GCRM. 

Tashia, good to speak to you last night, I am glad all is well with you and the bamino and hope you have no more scares like that.  

Hiya Sadie- hope you're not working too hard mrs x  


Well my bump has grown again, and can't fit into my jeans etc... and its quite funny looking in the mirror as I still don't believe that there is a baby growing inside me!? I don't think I will realise its mine until its out. Like Tashia says you do tend to worry alot still. I have been lucky so far as I have managed to escape all symptoms apart from sore boobs and nipples! I am a bit scared now to do body attack at the gym as have been jumping around like a nutter and think I should maybe not push it too hard, just incase. I will be 17 weeks on Monday and had my doulble test last week so pray that there are no problems. My 19 week scan is the 10th March and I can't wait to see it again.

Better go and do some work. 

Positive vibes to all          


Julzx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Been AWOL for few days and thread goes like crazy, work been hectic and really stressed am on holiday from two weeks after tom yipeee.

Whippet- Sending you   and praying your wee embies fertilize.    

Tashia- You are having a right old time of it. Just take it easy and get loads of rest. That wee one of yours a fighter. Am sending you loads of love and hugs.  

Jules- Glad all going well for you lets us know how bloods and scan go.  

MrsR- Sounds like you are on right roads. Good luck for clinic.

lou-e- Think you doing right thing. It hard I know as we have had to postpone things till after May holiday and DH operation. Just have a fab time and you will be all relaxed and ready to go.

Suzee- Not long ow till bloods results. Keep us posted.

Hi to everyone else.

I phoned the Consultant who is doing DH's op's secretary on Monday to check on progress. She has date for our holiday and guess when they have penciled him in 29th April 5 days before our holiday. I was so upset as I don't know if he will be fit to go or even if he is enjoy himself. He still wants to have surgery so guess we will need to wait and see. Typical. Still no appt for me for haematologist but guess not much hurry as at this rate will be July before any treatment. SOOOOOOOOOOOO frustrated. ARRRRGGGG.

Anyway enough of my moans.


Love to all

P.S still on band wagon with weight.


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
whippet- have you had any news yet on fertilisation You must have been a bit let down to only get 4 eggs at EC, but quality over quantity, have fingers crossed that you have a few good quality embies to put back in    I had only 8 eggs collected when i had DS and only 2 were decent quality and hes the walking/talking(non-stop!!) proof, other cycles where i have had loads of embies have been BFN's so chin up and keep positive xxx
Sadie- you are having a really rubbish time of it and it seems that theres always one more hurdle before you can get on the treatment route again. When u have the rational head on its easy to think that its only a few more months to wait but on the other hand all you can think of is getting pregnant and yes holidays, weddings etc are nice to look forward too but its still in your mind 24/7 that all you want to do is get started   We can try and keep each other patient!!!
Mrs R- great news that the provera seem to have worked, you'll be desperate to get scan on the 26th and get started with stims hopefully!!!
Julz- I had a relatively easy preganancy until the end too and just take it easy and enjoy cause you've waited so long for it, most people just take it for granted but i think after going down the IF route its just natural to be anxious as its such a precious wee bump xx
GCRM phoned me this morning to say that will still be going down the Icsi route as DH's sample still crap, think the count is better but still poor morbidity/ motility, not a shock really as no more than expected but each of these calls is just another reminder that it will never happen without treatment and still hurts. AMH result not available til next week, left ovary apparently in hiding!!, and couldn't get decent view, have previously had far better response on the right side than left and now thinking that is maybe more than co-incidence, anyway will patiently await results-- 
Hope your all well, off to get some housework done
Lxx


----------



## whippet

Hi lou-e not good news for us looks like zero ferilised. All looks asn it should just no fertilisation signs. They will leave them for another 24 hours but dont expect the outcome to change for us so looks like no quality no quantity for us.

Whippet x


----------



## lou-e

Hi whippet,
So sorry to hear that none have fertilised, you must be totally gutted   . I think that you although you see in the statistics that some people have no fertilisation you don't really think that it will happen to you, its probably the phone call that all of us have dreaded coming, because then it opens up another can of what ifs/buts.
It may have just been very bad luck and am sure that they will have you in soon to discuss what to do now.Don't know what to say hun to make you feel any better as you must be so upset to have gone through all of that treatment to not even get to transfer day, can only cross fingers for you and hope that a wee miricle happens overnight. Thinking of you Lxxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Still nothing to report, just waiting around 'til the 26th!!  Not long now but it dragging in!!  

Whippet - I'm really sorry no signs of fertilisation yet, I really feel for you  you must be going mad worrying/waiting.  I'm sending lots of   and  .

Hi to everyone and big   &  to you all.

Suzee xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Whippet, so sorry that there are no sign of fertilisation yet, be good to yourself tonight and big hugs 

Hi Sadie, thats such a bummer for you mrs, I can't believe that they sent you that date so close to your hols. I so can't wait for you to start too, you will def have the patience of a saint at the end of this. The wait will be worth it. Whats the sayings 'nice things happen to those who wait'. Fingers and toes all crossed for you and hope the wait isn't too bad! 

Bring on the summer sun, I hate the dull Scottish weather, its so depressing! 

Hi to everyone. 

Julzxxx


----------



## SAMW

Hi Ladies

Im sorry have been awol for a few months. I needed time to myself and get over BFN last year. However im ready to go for it again this year  

Hope everyone is ok - need to catch up and see what everyones been up to.

Sam xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Whippet- So sorry you must be devastated. It so unfair when these things happen as lou says you never think it will happen to you. Lets hope they get to the bottom of why this has happened and tweek your next cycle for a better outcome. Lots lof hugs.                                 

Sam- So good to see you back on the thread missed you chick. Good luck with cycle. Me no having so much luck right now and FET now postponed till don't know when.

Julz and lou-e- What would I do without you gals to buck me up? Thanks again feel like am in a right rut and just can't seem to get out of it. But am on hols for next 2 wks and plan to just relax and spend some time on couch, with DH on floor we will be a pair.


Love to all

Sadie


----------



## whippet

Hi folks we got the confirmation today that it is a zero fertilisation for us this cycle. They willn discuss all aspects of our cycle and telephone us prob next week but looks like it will be ICSI in case I have hard eggs! They will advise when we can go again they say it may be sooner than 3 months since we didnt make it to ET. 

In any case yesterday was tough but we both got our fight back today. We went back to fat class ready for round 2, we lost round 1 but not ready to throw the towel in yet.

Anyhow we wish you all the very best in your journeys as for us we will be leaving this thread since we wont be either jan,feb or march miracles but look out April!

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## SAMW

Hi all

Whippett - im so sorry to hear it didnt go as planned.  

Sadie - thanks hun. Im sorry to hear its not working for you right now. Why the delay in your FET?

Hello to everyone else
Sam xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Whippet- So sorry to hear things haven't gone according to plan. Keep i touch and let us know how your f/u appt goes.  

Sam- I had failed cycle in Oct and because on 3rd go they decided to do some other blood tests and told me they didn't expect them to be abnormal, but of course they were. I have sticky blood, where blood a wee bit too thick. So have been referred to see haematologist with a view to giving me some blood thinning drugs. Bit frustrated as when I miscarried asked them about this and they refused to do the bloods. Now have gone through another two failed cycles since then and this might just be the missing link. Still waiting on appt. Also DH has been off work for 18weeks with Sciatica really bad. He now needs surgery and we are waiting on a date but guess what looks like it will be just 5 days before our Holiday in May that we booked ages ago to cheer us up and hay presto that when surgery scheduled. Nothing going right at mo, but will just need to get on with it. Sorry for moan bet you wish you hadn't asked now.


Love Sadie


----------



## SAMW

Saide dont aplogise for the moan. sometimes you need to get the frustration out dont you? Thats a shame about the timing about surgery and your holiday. So what are you going to do?
Do you know how long it will be you have to wait till you get app through for blood? Hopefully it wont be long.

Have a nice weekend 
Sam xx


----------



## Aphrodite31

hi there,

I've got a general question for you girls about private healthcare in glasgow area. Ineed to have HCG test done privately at some point but I dont know f any private hospital will do it if I am not receiving any proper treatment with them. What I need is just a test - possible a few - for which I'd like to pay. Anyone knows about any place that could do it?


----------



## Mrs R

Hi Everyone

Well apologies for not being on for a while girls, I'm still trying to get back up to speed with whats all been happening with you but I've had a pretty crap time last few dys.......... here goes for a long boring 'me' story............

As you may remember I took another urine infection well over a week ago, finished antibiotics from GP last Tues morn but tbh still wasn't feeling 100%,sore when going to loo & generally uncomfortable etc.
Anyway, I went to Celtic v Barcelona game last wed.night & at half time went to the loo, I went to flush toilet & all the urine was filled with blood  got fright of my life cos it wasn't period & it had come from 'pee' area & not lady garden if you get my meaning!  In agony the rest of wed night&had rotten sleep.managed to nod off & on Thursday morn when I woke felt not too bad&urine was normal colour.
Went out Thurs with grandparents for lunch at a local hotel so I felt ok to go along. 
Halfway through my lunch I nearly passed out with sudden pain, felt like someone had come & hit my kidney with a sledgehammer,absolute agony, could hardly walk. Long & short I ended up at the RAH A&E. Blood was back in my urine again aswell. After blood samples, xray to see my kidney stent, urine tests etc I was admitted up to a urology ward .
Was put on IV antibiotics straightaway til they figured out what was wrong.
Was sent for a CT scan on Fri afternoon to see how my stent was performing. I'm still waiting on the results for the CT scan so they can determine if its just a really bad kidney infection or if theres a problem with my stent or my kidney.
Since they were giving me IV antibiotics til they got CT results they changed them to oral antibiotics & let me home on Saturday under the instructions that if pain got really bad or blood came back in urine I had to go straight back.
The CT results are due back to urologist this morning so he's meant to be ringing me today to let me know what is actually wrong. If its just infection I'll continue with the strong antibiotics but if theres prob with stent or kidney then I'll need to go back in asap for surgery to replace stent   so I'm on tenderhooks waiting on a phonecall.

Can't bloomin' believe its all happened so close again to my fertility appointment which is tomorrow afteroon at GRI!!!  If I find out today its just infection then I'll be ok for GRI appointment tomorrow & hopefully I'll be ok to start treatment this week if uterus lining is thin enough. However if its my stent or kidney prob I might need to postpone fertility stuff again  ....I'll be so gutted if thats the case so everything crossed I get good news today!!!!!!

To top all this off my dad's taken ill as well & he's now in hospital. He got taken in on Sat.night with suspected prostate probs. He's bleeding really heavy & has a catheter in. He's to get a camera in on wed. to have a look about etc, we're all hoping its something simple & nothing sinister.

God it never rains but it pours, I must've done something awful in a previous life!  
I'm feeling really worried, nervous, crap etc about everything, sorry to moan & post a long 'me' story.

Whippet as I mentioned in the other post - I'm so sorry things haven't worked this time, hopefully it'll mean they'll be more clued up for your next attempt & it'll be successful, thinking of you & looking forward to chatting more with you when you try again in April  

Aphrodite - I'm sure any private gynae at Ross Hall, Nuffield etc would do the test for you. You should prob get your gp to refer you to nearest private gynae. What area are you in? GCRM would also do the test for you I'm sure, you can self refer there but dont know if this is near you or not. Good luck.

sadie - thinking of you lots hunni, keep that chin up & enjoy being off on hols!!


Sam - haven't chatted with you before so Hi, I'm fairly new, looking forward to more posts from you & good luck with your next attempt

suzee - 26th tomorrow, whats happening again is it blood results? apologies, brain like sieve just now!!! I'm at GRI tomorrow (fingers crossed) is it there you're going too?


lou-e, Julz, tashia, Sadie & everyone else I've missed....lots of luv girls!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Aphrodite31

Mrs R

thanks for information - I am hoping they'll do the testing even though I'm not their patient. I'm in Dumbarton so any Glasgow clinics will be ok for me to go to. I think I'll refer myself as I don't have energy to beg my GP.

Sorry to hear about your urine infection - hope that is it and antibiotics will clear it. And you're right it never rains it always pours, for me bad things seem to happen at the same time.. But hopefully now it'll get better.Good luck with your appointment.

another question to all of you guys
can anyone recommend a good GP in Glasgow? preferably west end as I live in Dumbarton or anywhere if the doctor is really good. I am really fed up with GPs I'm seeing in my local surgery- I can't afford private fertility clinic - hopefully I don't really need it apart from occasional blood tests.  Waiting for recommendations if not on forum them please send a private message.


----------



## suzee

HI all,

Well tomorrow I find out if/when its all going to start.  Get results of bloods etc. fingers crossed everythings ok for go ahead   !!!

AF arrived yesterday (why couldn't it wait a few days!!), do you think they'll take that as day one or do you think they'll make me wait until next cycle?  I bet I'll have to wait, thats my luck!!

Mrs R well you've been throught he mill and back again!!  Hope you get ok for appt tomorrow.  I'm at GRI too.  Hope your dad gets better.

Anyway until tomorrow......

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies, I've been lurking about here the past few weeks but been very quiet 

*Sadie *  - that's a pit your DH's operation is so close to your holiday but maybe he'll be okay. Fingers crossed  Are you going to try and chase up your haematology appointment?

*Julz *  - only a couple of weeks until your scan. You must be so excited! Will you find out the sex?

*Tashia *  - sounds like you've had a really terrible time lately; you've been through enough  Take it easy 

*Aphrodite *  - welcome to our wee thread. Make yourself at home 

*Mrs R* - what a crap time you're having just now  Hopefully it is a urine infection and nothing else (if that's not enough ) and you can go ahead with your appointment tomorrow. Best of luck 

*Lisa *  - I hope baby Aaron is thriving 

*Whippet *  -   sooo sorry to hear your bad news, hun   Hopefully you will be able to get some answers from the consultants so they can make your next cycle a better one 

*Suzee *  - best of luck with your appointment tomorrow  You could be starting TX very soon 

Hi to Claire, Shazi, Catt, Lou-e, Boo, Shona, Sanjo, Sam, Urs, Shazzy, Lottie, Ali and all other GG's. Hope you're all doing well and looking forward to catching up 

Things seem a bit tough for many on this thread just now so I think we need one of these:



After me phoning GRI and Western, finally managed to get an appointment with Prof Connell at Endocrinology for this Thursday  Our next appointment at GRI is mid-April. Just got a letter from them confirming what I already knew; that the consultant at our last appointment a few weeks ago got the waiting list wrong  We are nearly at the top  Going to keep on top of things re endo so hopefully we have all the answers in time for April so we can get started 

Btw, I passed my driving test last week and I've now lost 6lbs on WW 

Wishing everyone a sparkly 



Suzi


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Aphrodite- Hi nice to meet you? Does it need to be a blood hcG or can you do a digital one. They are quite reliable. Seems a shame to spend all that money. I live in Ayrshire so don't know GP's in Glasgow. Good luck.

MrsR- What a time of it you are having. Def think we need a big good luck stick to wave magic wand for us all right now. I so hope you can get started and that your stent is fine. Fingers crossed. Me I have had really bad cold and strep throat just to start off my hols so been feeling terrible all wekkend. Saw Dr on call yesterday and got Penicillin so beginning to feel wee bit better today. Hopefully then will be able to enjoy rest of hols.

Suzi- Congrats about driving test, told you it would happe when it meant to.  . Good luck with clinic. Not much point in hurrying them for my appt as we won't be able to start until at least June. When I reach may and if I haven't heard anything I will chase them up.

Suzee- Good luck with appt. I think you might need to wait till next cycle as i think that happened to us one time, but wait and see what they say.

Sam- Thanks dear so nice to see your pic.
Anyway. I am going back to couch as still wiped out. Hi to everyone I have missed and am sending lots of good luck vibes and sprinkling some magic dust that things get better for all of us.

[fly]]














[/fly

Love Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Good luck to Mrs R and Suzee at GRI today, looking forward to hearing how you both get on and when you are getting started. Suzee, have been up on cycle day 2 and made wait but you never know, it just seems ridiculous as they dont start anything until day 21, just another way of delaying things.
Had AMH result phoned to me last night and its 8.8, seems pretty crap if you ask me but she said is normal but looking at Julz and Tashia's i wouldn't say that it was that great. Have also did some searching about and it decreases with diminishing fertility age and under 10 indicates low response but she said anything above 5 is fine to start treatment, but i still feel that it indicates that my fertility is not that great for someone of 33
SAM- welcome back, and glad to see your all fresh and ready to go again
Suzi- well done on passing your test and weight loss, hopefully not too long til you get going
Sadie- how unlucky are you right now hope you feel better soon 
Whippet- hope your ok hun, take some time out and join us again when you feel ready.  
Love Lxx


----------



## Mrs R

sorry I didn't get a chance last night to come back on girls with an update but thanks for all the good wishes.... 

Consultant phoned me with CT results.... I can go for my fertility appointment this afternoon!!     
Its actually quite good news for a change, the scan shows that the cyst I had on my ureter (original reason for having stent put in) seems to be gone! He reckons either the prostap injections have shrunk it so small it can no longer be seen or alternatively its burst but either way it doesnt seem to be there anymore. 
This means.... 
no.1 I should hopefully avoid the big scary op further down the line to remove cyst & part of my ureter 
no.2 my fertility treatment can go ahead! 

The scan showed that my left kidney is quite scarred from a bad infection & also from stent irritation. I no longer need to have the stent in as my ureter should not be restricted anymore.... 
they're scheduling me in to have the stent taken out which will relieve the discomfort & constant urine infections!!!! I'm hoping this will happen soon. 
Having the stent out can be done under local anaesthetic or light sedation so if I start my fertility treatment it'll not have an impact!! 

I'm so pleased its good news for a change!!   
So today I am indeed off to GRI  at 1.30pm this aft.......all I need now is my uterus lining to be less than 6mm to get started.....please let it be less God!  

I'll get back on for an update asap but trying to fit in seeing my dad etc too so just never seem to have time at night. 

my dad's doing ok, they're running all sorts of tests & scans today and tomorrow on him so hopefully they'll shed some light & we'll know what we're dealing with. 


Aphrodite - cant really recommend any GP's, i'm in renfrewshire & mine is very average. Good luck with finding a new doc & good luck with ttc

suzee - all the best for today! I hope you can start really soon, it'd be great if we could be cycle buddies. Got everything crossed for you. I'm at GRI at 1.30pm today, what a day to be trailing out! I hope they use this AF as your starter & you dont have to wait another month hunni, let us know how it goes.

suzi - congrats on passing driving test  well done you!!!! Hope your appointment goes well on Thursday & everythings sorted & in place for your next appt in April so you can get started, its great your nearly at the top of list! Well done with the weight loss too, hope you're on a run of good luck hunni

sadie - thats pants you're not feeling well! typical when you're on hols! Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon for you & you can enjoy rest of time off. Luvin' your magic dust sprinkling!!!

lou-e  your AMH level of 8.8 should be ok to get you kicked off, will they not just alter the drugs accordingly? try & think positive hunni, they wouldn't agree to start you if they weren't convinced you're chances were worth it. Whats the next stage now for you? Whens your next appt?

big hugs to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## catt

Hi to all,

It's been a while since I last posted here. Sorry to just jump straight into a 'me' post as I see that some of you have been having ups and downs and I am hoping all will be well for all of you.

I am now on the 2ww! It all happened very fast and had 2 embies put back last Mon (18/2) on day 3. We were going to go for blastocysts but decided not to take the risk and had other 2 frozen. So just waiting and anxious now. I'm going to test on Sat! No signs it's worked. Opposite in fact as I have gotten spots on my face whicgh usually means AF on it's way. But could just be hormonal.

I have to say the GRI has been fantastic with us - better than Nuffield. I just hope that it's good news all the way now.

Take care,

Cat


----------



## spooq

Best of luck for testing on Saturday, Catt    

Hope you get a  

Suzi


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Well finally the 26th came yesterday.  All bloods came back ok (except for one result which got lost, the one where they tell how much drugs etc to give) anyway they took more blood, checked all the forms and they are taking Sunday as day 1!!!!   yippee!!

I've to have a Prostrap injection on 15th March and have first scan booked for 2nd April.  I must admit to being a bit in shock about it all, I really thought they'd make me wait.  I can't believe I'm actually starting treatment in a few weeks.

I'm worried, scared, excited.... don't know how to feel!!.

Catt - Got everything crossed for you for Sat  

Mrs R - How did you get on yesterday, was thinking of you hope your lining was less than 6mm.  Hope your Dad gets on ok too.  Sending you  

A very big   to you all.

Suzee


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone,

GRI yesterday & my Uterus lining is at 4.9mm which is good  but during the scan they could see fairly large follicles in my right ovary, Am i right in thinking that in theory the ovaries should be switched off due to the prostap injection & there should be no action in them whatsoever? typical me eh having to be different!  
Due to these follicles being present they've had to do a hormone level check in my blood so they're phoning me back today to let me know. If level is ok I've to start my stimulation injections tomorrow . 
I'm home with all the drugs, needles etc etc to start the stimms so fingers crossed again that hormone level is ok for me to get going. 
Having the whole kit here makes it seem so much more real! Cant believe I'm finally so close to getting started.
If hormone level is too high I need to wait another week & get another prostap jab! Suppose thats not too bad either but would rather get started tomorrow......saying tons of prayers....are you listening up there God?? 

I'm now worrying a bit about the injections, needle looks a bit scar, not looking forward to jabbing myself but i'm sure I'll be fine & the 1st will be the worst.Doesn't bother me if someone else is inflicting pain but not keen doing it myself. 

my dad's got his CT scan today so hopefully when results are back we'll know whats actually wrong with him.....jst hoping its not something serious.

Again I'll keep you all posted & thanks for the support etc 

suzee - thats great news hunni!!!!! So pleased they're using this cycle and not making you wait any longer. I'm feeling exactly how you've described!!! it'll be 15th march before you know it!

cat - I've fairly new on here so haven't spoken with you before!!! Good luck though & sending you lots of      for a BFP on sat.

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

its me again, sorry to hog the board.........

I'm starting my ferility treatment tomorrow!!!!!    Hormone level is ok to get going!!!!!

Fingers crossed I can jab myself every day & here's hoping I get lucky 1st time 

I'll keep you all posted!!! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Fab Fab Fab. You sound so excited. I have everything crossed you. Hope jabs not too bad.        

Suzee- So glad all went well for you too. Things are looking up. Won't be long till 15th and you will be off and running.    

Catt- Good luck with test. Hope it a  .  

Am starting to feel a wee bit better. Was coughing up gunk with blood yesterday.TMI sorry. Dr has gave me stronger antibiotics and feel  like they are beginning to work. 
Decided to change my pic to celebrate. DH and I got married in Aussie on 29th Feb 4 years ago so this year is really our first true anniversary. We are planning to go out for dinner just hope I am well enough. His back a wee bit better so hoping he has a good night too.

Anyway. Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

Just a quick update: went to see Prof C at the Western about the LOCAH diagnosis this morning. He was really nice, explained things well and was just all-round easy to talk to - what a difference that makes eh? Anyway, he said that he believed that the results from the nasty test I had done a few weeks ago, were within normal range. I DON'T have LOCAH!!! He is the top guy in the West of Scotland for endocrinology so I'm very reassured. However, just to be absolutely 1000% sure, he arranged for a (normal, thank God!) blood test and I've also to do a 24-hour urine collection. So on Sunday I'll be peeing into a big carton all day and then drop it off at the hospital the next morning. He will then write out to me with the results shortly and also pass that info onto GRI, where we're having the ICSI treatment. He concluded that all my symptoms etc are down to PCOS. Basically, this means we can go ahead with the treatment anytime from April onwards once we reach the top of the list. It gives me a wee bit more time to shift some fat.

Mrs R, that's great news about starting the treatment. Best of luck!

Sadie, enjoy your "1st" anniversary tomorrow, lol! My best friend got married on the very same date as you so I'm sending her a "1st anniversary" card!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- That is just fantastic news. Just a shame all that worry for a few weeks. Now you can get on with treatment when you at top of list and fingers crossed for that wee bundle of joy. Thanks for good wishes. Glad to hear someone else got married same day. I would do it all again tom as it was so much fun. We did it in secret and never told out parents, you should have seen the look on their faces but they were happy for us.

MrsR- How did jabs go?

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

sadie - how you feeling luv?? hope those antibiotics make you feel better for tomorrow so you & DH can celebrate in style! I love your wedding pic, you both look stunning! Where abouts will you go for a meal? Hope you both have a lovely romantic evening together.

suzi - Brilliant news!!!! You must be really chuffed, here's hoping the blood test & urine test confirm that you def. dont have it! That being the case roll on April eh!! I'm delighted for you that things will be a bit more simple. Good luck with the dieting, I'm sure you'll do just great.

Well I had my 1st injection today, I was a total woose (sp??) & sat for about 10mins contemplating sticking the needle in & in the end got my hubbie to jab me instead....what am I like? I'd happily let anyone else hurt me but have a prob doing it to myself. When DH did it I was fine, didn't hurt at all.....1 down lots more to go!

Dad got home today - CT results showed that he's got a 5.5cm stone in his bladder & also an enlarged prostate glnd so he needs to go back in for surgery a fww wks time. Big relief its not something sinister although I'm sure the op will take time to recover from but it could've been something far more serious.

how is everyone else?

lots of luv
Mrs R xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone...

Hope you are all well..

Quick update on our situation.. We had our ovarian scan at the GCRM and went back tonight to sign consents and stuff.. So if we get the results of our blood tests on time then we should start the treatment on the 18th of March.. if we don't get them back on time then we will start on roughly the 18th of April.. Really praying that the GP and the Sandyford clinic now return the blood test results on time.. It just feels like there is so much waiting and I am totally impatient!

Was told tonight that I had a high AFH (think this was the term?) It was roughly 41 which means that there is a possibility I have polycycstic ovaries and could be a candidate to get OHSS.. This kinda disappointed me but I'm hoping it doesn't have a major effect on our chances, and on the positive side think it means we are on a shorter protocol.. they also discussed the the possibility of only putting one embryo back in.. but if I'm honest I want to give this the best shot possible.. we are paying over £4000 and think if it came to it we'd push to have both put back in (if viable)... they also said tonight that they would transfer on day 2 or 3 and didn't mention going to blasts until I asked.. However, when I asked they did say that if the quality was good enough they do try and go to blasts.. so hopefully we'll have that option..

We've both given up alcohol and are eating healthily.. DH is taking well man vits and I'm on pregnacare.. I was going to buy whey protein drinks but i'm not sure when I need to start taking these..

Well that's our update.. sorry if a bit long.. hope everyone else is coping as best they can though this mental journey.. best wishes and good luck to all you ladies. x


----------



## whippet

Hi ladies not been on since our disaster of zero fertilisation but thought I would pop in to say clinic called today to say because we didn't make it to ET last time we get to go again straight away       Which means prostap to D/R on march 19th because period arrived half an hour after she called, how bazzar is that. It will of course be ICSI this time just so relieved they didn,t right us off.
Glad you girls all doing so well and thanks again for all the support given during past week.

Whippet xx


----------



## Mrs R

lottie & whippet - you could both be starting at the same time! 
I really hope all works out well for you both, god its such a bloomin' rollercoaster ride isnt it!
luv n   to everyone

Mrs R x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Well told DH's folks about what we doing, will tell mine tomorrow (decided not to tell anyone until we got ok to start tx).  They very happy, we're their only chance for grandchildren!! aaahhh no pressure then LOL!!

Whippet, glad to hear you getting to try again so quickly, I've to get my Prostap injection 15th Mar.  

Mrs R, I'm not looking forward to jabbing myself either, I've been a wimp and chosen to go with the pen injection.  Glad your dads gonna be ok but having any op is worrying.

Lottiepots, I've heard people speak of blasts before, what are they?  I hope you get your results back quickly!

Luv to u all,

Suzee xxx


----------



## Mrs R

suzee I'm an even bigger wimp - this is the injector pen I'm using!!!  I wasn't expecting to see the needle at the end of it though  I'm a dumbass!!!! 
Its fine with DH doing it, I'd happiliy let anyone inflict pain on me but cant do it to myself......I cant even pluck my own eyebrows  

thats gr8 Dh's parents know & I'm sure yours will be really supportive as well. Our parents know we're having ICSI but they dont know I've actually started it. They all agreed not to ask any questions & we'd tell them when we had news, good or bad.

is blasts the term used for frozen embryos?? I'm a complete novice at all this & all the jargon

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Mrs R

Why can't they give you the injections in sugar cubes the way they did in school for something!!  

My parents will be pleased and supportive, but like you its all the questions I don't want.  Not telling others though, just don't want to be the gossip over coffee if you know what I mean.  

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi All

Suzee- Blasts are where they take the embryos to the next stage. Usually when they to a day 2 or 3 transfer there will only be roughly 4 cells developed in the embryo. A blast will have loads of cells and at a more advanced stage but at least you will know they have continued to multiply. Down side leaving them longer out of the womb a risk of them not surviving but better chance of implantation if they do survive, if the look like good quality then they should be fine. Think you need some support from your parents. Don't know what I would have done without mine.

Whippet- Glad you going again and that they are trying ICSI. Good luck

Lottie- Good luck hope it works out and then you and whippet will be cycling at same time.

MrsR- Hope those wee follies are developing nicely. Am feeling a bit better.

This my anniversary and we went out a bought a new car. Astra Diesel sporty thing. So excited as have had my current car for 7 years will be good just to have new car. I know money been tight for us with DH being off work but we have re worked our finances and meant we actually better off and can get new car too. So something to look forward to.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

sugarcubes would be just luvly thanks!!!! If only eh!
I've not told anyone else either about starting because I feel like you that folk would just be having idle chit chat about it so I'd rather tell them when I have some good news!!!
Think my mum suspects I've started the jabs, she can read me like a book! 

Its nice just me & DH doing our own wee thing without anyone interfering & I've got this site to pester all you lovley ladies with my silly questions & queries

Sadie you lucky thing.....new car for less cash!! When do you get it? Happy driving!!! Have a lovely Anniversary together

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Susee glad you told the folks the support helps some not others its personal at the end of the day but we told ours too and looks like our prostap are 4 days apart as I have mine 19th March    

Mrs R thinking of you on the jags me all completely   but a worthy cause eh   

Lottie see we at the same clinic although I am on the long protocol again so you will be off and running long before me but good luck honey  

Sadie nice car good for you you deserve it on this rollercoaster drive safely  .

Lots lof luck and    to all

Whippet x


----------



## catt

Thought I'd do an update as last post was advising of 2ww. Started bleeding yesterday - test day was today so knew it was over. Did test anyway but obviously negative. This is the first time I've bled before testing - usually week or so after test so that's weird.

So need to wait to try for a FET. The crap thing is no-one can say why didn't work so it's completely out of your control and down to 'mother nature'. Embies just didn't keep developing obviously. And they were graded as 10/10 - 2 x 8 cell day 3 transfer. 

I assume we'll have some kind of follow up at GRI to discuss. Then await another go woth frosties.

Roll on 5th attempt!

Cat


----------



## SBB

Hi

Catt- So sorry my love. Same as me 10/10 quality but not worked. They tested me for thrombophilia and turns out I will need blood thinning drugs for my FET. Your scenario seems similar to mine great embies but no implantation as well as MC at 7 weeks. Push them to do some more tests. They said they don't routinely do them for women having IVF but do for recurrent MC after 3 I think. But because I had now had 3 cycles with 1 MC they would do it just to rule it out and low and behold they were abnormal and that could be why I MC and why repeated failures. Something to think about. They did say they are expensive and that why they don't do them but if I had been given choice I would have paid for it. But didn't know about it, so it a bit late for me as this last FET will be my last NHS and we will have to pay private after that. Hope your f/u goes well.

Sending you a big  

MrsR- Hope jabs going well.

Get my new car on Thurs girls. Can't wait.

Love to all
Sadie


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥

evening girls

i have been member of the site for about year 1/2 now... and i dont know why i havent thought of posting on here before. proberly saw have of you in the waiting room at the glasgow royal.. were having medicated fet 3rd time, had my jag today to downregg. let the roller coaster begin again.. anyone else downregging today? mothers day gotta be a good sign lol

keepinghope xx


----------



## catt

Cheers Sadie for your reply. They did do some blood tests - although they never really explained outcomes to me - but did say it looked 'ok' but put me on clexane anyway which is heparin which I think is for thinning your blood. But I'm going to ask them to explain the results in more detail and if there is anything else they can test for.

Good luck to you for FET.

Cheers, C x


----------



## Mrs R

catt so sorry hunni  theres prob nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I am thinking of you.
Its so horrid the way the thing you want so bad is the hardest thing ever to achieve. Heres hoping at your follow up they maybe do some tests like Sadies mentioned or other investigative tests & your next attempt might bring you better luck. 
You take things easy & try & keep your chin up    

sadie - here's hoping the snows gone by Thurs as you'll not be wanting the new car snowed on  bet you cant wait to drive it, I love the new car smell!!

keepinghope.....luv the name, very appropriate! I've just started my stimms but I was at GRI yest for another prostap jab. I'm on day 5 of the injections & its going well. Wishing you good luck for the journey ahead 

as I've jst mentioned I've had 5 stimm injections now & its going fine. Was at GRI yest morn for another prostap jab, feel like a pincushion at the moment.
Kidney is still really sore, gets worse as the day goes on & I'm more active  not ideally what I wanted was to be doped up on painkillers & anti-inflamms whilst doing my stimms but nothing ever goes to plan for me so hey ho.
Back at GRI on Fri to have blood test & scan

how's everyone else?

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

me again girls .......

day 6 already now of the stimms, flying in!!! 
I got my appointment through this morning for getting my kidney stent removed.....next tues 11th March! Now I'm not sure whether I'll be able to attend depending on what stage I'm at with my TX by next Tues, need to speak to docs at GRI on Fri when I go for scan etc & see what the say. Dont imagine I'll be able to get it done if they do EC start of next week but if I still need to do more stimms I miight be ok to get stent out, who knows, nothings ever straightforward for me!! 
I'll keep you all posted

how are you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## lou-e

Evening ladies,
Have been keeping up to date with what your all up too, but unable to log in for some bizzare reason.
Catt- so sorry to hear about your recent cycle outcome   Sounds like your keeping the chin up and focussing on attempt no 5, this will be my 5 attempt too(since ds) so maybe we'll both get lucky   Must say your more positive than me about it though x
Mrs R- Glad to hear you've finally got on your stimms, it really does all start to fly in when you get going. Sorry about all your other worries, maybe time for a run of good luck for you x
Sadie-How's things with you Happy belated anniversary- at least you only need to do the deed once every 4 years, wish i'd thought of that  x
Hope everyone else is well, welcome keepinghope x
Lxxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone..

How are we all doing..?  I'm just basically waiting on the results of my blood tests coming through for Hiv, Rubella and hep b&c.. so hoping that they come through on time for my next cycle which should start on 18th of March.. Thing is I've to start taking metaformin a week before this is due and prob won't know if all results will be through or not but think I will start taking the tablets anyway..  I've order the protein drink that a few of the girls have spoken about and a relaxation cd from amazon.. becoming a little obsessed I think but trying to give it the best shot.. 

Catt - good luck for your next FET - fingers crossed for you..
Sadie - Sounds like you had a nice anniversary and a nice wee pressie too - my cars in the garage and needs a new engine.. really can't be doing with the hassle of getting the bus just now especially since I'm not drinking!!
Suzipooh - April will be here in no time keep us updated of how you're getting on and good luck with the diet.. It's not easy just now with all those yummy easter eggs in the shops..
Suzee - congratulations on telling yer folks - We've told both sets of parents and my sisters and a couple of close pals.. I must say I do like being able to talk to people about it.. but think OH thinks it may add pressure..
Mrs R - Hope the kidney isnae giving you too much jip.. and hope the stimming is going well.. will hopefully be joining you soon..
Whippett - Looks like we might be going through this at the same time then, although might differ a wee bit cause of the long and the short protocol differences.. wishing you the best and hope we can support each other...

Take Care all x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Wow there is a lot of action on at the moment - have been watching and keeping an eye on you all - but not really adding anything at the mo....

Good luck to all those starting/going through tx - very exciting but all scary I know!

I have a friend at work who has just found out her hubby's sperm count is really low and I am sure there was mention of a supplement from the US somewhere along the line - Sadie did you mention it?  If so, please could you share details - as want to direct her accordingly...

As we were 'unexplained' I am not all that familiar with male factors etc - apparently her hubby's was something like 1/2 million?  Whatever that means - anyone welcome to shed light for me please!  Julz - think you may be able to give me more details as well?

Poor girl, I hate it when I hear about someone else being in the same boat of infertlity - it is just so sad & horrible to be in the situation of so wanting a wee one when everyone else just seems to pop them out!

Anyway, enough waffling - love to you all & take care of yourselves, Tashia xxx


----------



## Bels

New Home Ladies! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131863.0


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

Wee Hee am first to post again on new thread.










Good luck hugs to all my Fertility Friends.

Tashia- The drugs are called Fertility Blend for Men. There is a web page if your friend put this in she should find the company that make them. They are from America and therefore you have to pay duty on them when they are delivered which puts up the price but in my opinion worth it if it helps. Do hope things work out for them. Bump getting bigger?

Just a quick post as need to nip out to shops. Will catch up with the rest of you girls later.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Tashia could I ask you a personal question please? How did you know you had an ectopic were the symptoms severe pain or were they more gradual. Congrats on your little battler who hung on in there despite surgery.

Whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls


Whippet- Is it 19th you have prostap? Won't be long now.

MrsR- Hope you doing okay. When we had our treatment our egg retrieval was always Tues or wed so hopefully you will be okay for the 11th, although i think we did have to go for bloods and scan on the Monday. Anyway sorry for babbling hope it works out as you will just not want anything to interupt you cycle. Can you delay the removal of your stent or do you just want it out anyway?

Tash and Julz- Hope you bumps coming along nicely. Tash when do you go for your scan to see if placenta has moved?

Keepinghope- Nice to meet you. Good luck for your cycle.  

Catt- How's you?  

Lottie- Hope you car gets better soon. Can't wait to get mine. Hopefully Fri.

Lou-e- Hi how's you? Am feeling better after my rotten chest infection. Anniversary was good and went for dinner. DH still waiting on date for his back surgery. Time is just dragging for him.

Suzi- How's you?

Suzee- How you? How did it go telling your parents.

Sam- What stage are you at now?

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

I'm doing good thanks!! Day 7 of stimms & so far so good!!!

sadie - if EC clashes with stent removal I'll just postpone the stent thing till after the 2ww although the sooner i get it out the better as its blooming annoying & causing me lots of kidney pain. It'd be great if I was getting EC done next Tues or Wed!!! god I'm soooo excited & nervous at the same time.

tashia - how many weeks are you now??

julz - how you keeping pet?

Since we've moved to this new home I've forgot what everyone elses last posts were about! Sorry folks, memory is like a sieve just now!!

can I ask all you experienced ladies....did anyone else notice an increase in the 'egg white' stuff you'd normally produce around ovulation time  when on your stimms  Today I've got tons of it!! Maybe its a good sign my wee ovaries are working hard in there!! 

hope everyone is ok today

Mrs R xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

I am so sorry that I have been absent for so long. My computer was unplugged for over a fortnight whilst we
redecorated, got new carpets and generally turned the whole house upside down!
Anyway, I haven't yet had a chance to catch up as I have missed so much it,s a bit overwhelming trying
to figure out where to start!
Today is my due day but it has come and almost gone without so much as a twinge, but hopefully I will
have news for you soon.
I promise I will try to catch up with all your news, but in the meantime , take care everyone

love
Shazi x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Well told both sets of parents now and they all over the moon.  Slightly annoyed as sis having a bit of a crisis (again) so focus on her. Her whole life is a drama, (an exaggerated one if you know what I mean!).  Everyone gets dragged into her problems. Shouldn't be annoyed as its not about attention or focus but can't help it. 

Anyway, 

Mrs R - day 8 of stimms, you'll have your first scan soon, do you think you get to see anything on the screen?

BTW SBB I love your dress!!

Hope you all well and keeping positive.

Take care,

Suzee xxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi to every one I'm kind of new to this,but i want to try and make friends on here to talk about my treatment and others who are going through the same.ill write a bit about my story.Well i am 22 years of age and my husband is 42,we have been together for 6 years and trying for a baby for over 4 years.the problem lies with my husband as he has a low count and mobility is very poor.we have had 6 unstimulated iui and all turned out negative.we then got referred to Glasgow our first appointment was in December 07 and i was chuffed to bits when they said my husbands sperm was good enough for iui again but this time stimulated which was quite a relief as i was quite frightened of ivf/icsi procedure.we then returned back to normal (in a way)Until we got a letter saying the doctor we had seen on first appointment had give us hope along the wrong lines and and now we are going to have icsi which was quite upsetting but wanted to ask why it had been changed an discuss icsi treatment.we have just returned from seeing Mrs lyall who i thought was a really nice and understanding.anyway we are on the waiting list and hope to be called up in July time.I know i Am probably the youngest person on this thread but I'm an grown up 22.Hope to hear from you all soon.


----------



## suzee

HI Ranweli,

I'm sorry to hear about what you've already been through.

Please don't be too worried about ICSI.  I'm starting my first ICSI treatment, I get my first jag a week tomorrow.  It is a very scary time but theres lots of lovely people on here who are happy to 'listen' to whatever and however you're feeling.  I have found it a great help and have actually found out more about ICSI (and other treatments) on here than any the leaflets etc.  For example I didn't know what IUI was before.

It doesn't matter what age you are, we're all in the same boat.  

Hope we can help and welcome the The Glasgow Girls!!  

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi suzee,
            Thankyou for your reply,i wanted to ask you are you worried about icsi,Nothing really bothers me except the egg collection that iam quite bothered about.


----------



## suzee

Hi Ranweli,

Any medical procedure is worrying I suppose.  As for the egg collection, you are sedated for it and apparently don't feel anything.  Hopefully I can let you know for sure in 4 or so weeks time!!

If you go onto www.hfea.gov.uk you can download or order a guide called HFEA guide to infertility and this tells you about ICSI and other treatments.  We got it and it was quite helpful.

Hope it helps you too.

Suzee xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Welcome Ranweli!  Dont worry about the egg retrieval bit - seriously you will be out of it and not remember a thing (I have been through it twice and dont remember any of it).  No pain afterward and just a little sleepy really...  You will be fine - and hopefully get your wee miracle as a result!

Sadie - thanks for the info - have forwarded to my friend (shame feel so bad for her)...  You look fab in your wedding photo - beautiful dress!

Suzee - good luck with the jabs etc - am sure you will be fine!  You sound very positive - which is very important as a starting point!

Mrs R - hope you are doing okay?  Where are you now in the scheme of things?  Forget the kidneys for the mo and focus on your eggs etc!  Easier said than done if you are in pain though honey...  

Shazi - wow, any news yet, any twinges etc?  Am sure you little one will arrive shortly!  Although reckon time must be dragging while you wait?

Whippet - re my ectopic symptoms...  Really difficult to explain as I had OHSS following our IVF and as a result was scanned early and we saw our baby in my womb which had successfully implanted...  I had 3 sets of really bad crippling pains where I thought I was losing the baby - I could not move & was paralysed with pain...  Just crouched on the floor & could do nothing.  This was over the space of nearly 2 weeks - every few days.  I was also spotting dark brown/prune coloured blood - which I was told could be part of the early pregnancy...  However on my 3rd collapse my Mum & hubby insisted they take me to A&E.  Contacted Dr Gaudoin, our IVF pro from GCRM at 3am in the morning, and he instructed me to go to the hospital.  Registrar on duty thought I was constipated (as if) and only the next day I was taken to the GCRM for a scan and we saw the 2nd baby in my tube...  Big emergency C section type operation almost immediately thereafter - and our baby in my womb survived - our little miracle...  Unfortunately our other one was a no go - being in my tube...  So not a short explanation - but main symptoms were dire pain and prune coloured spotting - apparently a difficult one to diagnose - especially so when they knew I already had 1 healthy implanted baby....

Sorry to anyone that I have left out - with the change of sites am struggling to keep up!

Bump is looking big now (as far as I am concerned anyway)!  I look pregnant - hoorah!  Saw my tummy moving for the first time last night - baby has been doing lots of moving since the beginning of this week - amazing stuff really!  Cannot wait for big kicks etc!  Remind me when I moan re the discomfort in the weeks to come!      21 weeks on Monday coming - how time is flying...  Unsure if placenta has moved - but so far no bleeding which is a good sign (but saying that I am shuffling about and doing nothing at all active - so it could just be me taking care...)...  Another scan due at 28 weeks - to tell if it has moved - and then we can either relax and get a little bit active (if I can be bothered by then) or else carry on tip toeing about until due date...

Nonetheless still very nervous and counting the days until we reach 24 weeks - thereafter every week makes baby arriving early more viable...  I am told from 28 weeks onwards we could be delivered via C section if placenta has not moved & if I have a big bleed...  So we will see!  

Anyway, we dont forget how very very blessed we are with our special miracle...

Love you to all - sorry for war & peace - have a super (wet) weekend, Tashia xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

                 

Egg Collection day is this coming Monday!!!!!!! 

I've to go to theatre on monday morning about 9am-ish......I'm so nervous, excited, anxious worried etc all at the same time!!! Glad to hear EC doesnt hurt & I'll not remember it!! 

Feel like I've waited for forever to get started with fertility treatment & now its all happening so fast!!  

I've got 1 more stimulation injection tomorrow & then tomorrow night its the booster jag. 
Sunday is a 'jab free' day, but fasting from midnight on sunday night. 
All going well I'll get back home Monday afternoon hopefully after they've got lots of luvly good quality eggs from me  !!!!!! 
...... and So the rollercoaster ride continues! 
Only downside is that my stent will need to stay in for a few more weeks  If it all works though a few more weeks of kidney pain will be worth it! 

shazi - oooh exciting times for you hunni! Hope it happens soon & is as pain free as poss, looking forward to some nice news from you soon 

suzee - so pleased both sets of parents are chuffed & are there for support. DH & me have decided we're going to tell our parents tomorrow that EC is happening on Monday etc I know they'll be delighted we're this far down the line but they'll prob worry sick now! 
At the scan today the luvly nurse showed me the screen & let me see all the big follicles, my left ovary was pretty sleepy & there was only 2big ones there but my right ovary more than made up for it. It just looks like a big black & whiet honeycomb on the screen.

ranweli - hello luv! God you're so young to be dealing with all this but you seem pretty clued up & mature about it all. I really hope it works out for you & DH. I'm 30 & thought i was young as we were referred when I was 28. Regardless of age we're all here in the same position & here for each other 
This is my first ICSI treatment infact my 1st fertility treatment of any kind & its going good so far. Just try & stay positive and try to take things in your stride. feel free to ask anyway as its all very fresh in my mind given I'm midway through ICSI.

tashia - time is flying right enough! that little miracle will be here in no time at all!! Get in as much rest & sleep as possible just now  Every week is a bonus right enough but hopefully placenta will move & you'll be doing things normally! sending you & your expanding bump lots of luv 

hello to sadie, whippet & all the other G.G's

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi again Mrs R

Just a quickie to wish you so very very much luck & best wishes for the final bit & then egg retrieval on Monday - you sound so excited and that is brilliant!  I am sure it will be a breeze - I worried both times prior - but just let myself drift off to sleep when they gave me the sleepy stuff and woke up after it all!  Am sure you will be the same!

Then you get the news!  First thing I always ask - how many, how many!  Sounds like you will have a good crop - and remember you only need 1 goodie that fertilises and grows nicely to do the trick!   

The worst bit for you is going to be the waiting over the coming weeks - first for fertilisation & growth and then after transfer - but we will all be here for you!

I kept my tummy warm after egg retrieval with a nicely cosy scarf wrapped around my tummy and also a nice warm wheatbag in the evenings...  Had read on this site about how alternative therapies saying to not let your tummy get cool/exposed and to keep your womb warm prior to and after transfer back - so keep it cosy honey!  Not sure if there is anything in this - but did it 2nd time round and it worked - so here's hoping!  You need it all nice and ready for the wee embryos when they are put back in - to snuggle in nicely!

Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tash xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

thanks Tash.......a warm womb indeed!!! I'll be wrapped up all toastie!!! Cheers for the tip.

I'll keep you posted

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

MrsR- You have done so well to cook those wee eggs so quickly. After me telling you egg retrieval prob Tues wed. That is fab and sounds like you have a good lot of follies. So excited for you let us know how it goes. Finger and toes crossed for you.  

Tashia- Sounds like your bump coming along a treat. Must be such a good feeling to feel your baby moving around. Will seem more real now.

Ranweli- Nice to meet you. Lots of girls on here to help you through. They are all fab and we give each other lots of support and encouragement whatever the outcome. Just remember that if they can get your egg fertilised you have a great chance of success as you are young your eggs should be really good quality and that stands you in good stead. I wish you every success.

Shazi- Not long now you must be so excited to see your wee baby. Keep us posted.

Suzee- Not long now till you get started. 

Hi to everyone else.

I got my new wee car on Friday. It so good to have something nice work out for a change. I am still waiting on my appt and DH still waiting on date for surgery for his back. I think at this rate it will be August before I can have FET but will wait and see. 

Love Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Hi,
Mrs R- Hope all went well with EC today, dying to hear how you got on.   
Ranweli- welcome, as the others have said, you will find lots of good information on here and the girls will all offer you support during your journey 
Tashia- good news that no more bleeding or anything, time seems to be really flying in for you x
Sadie- Maybe new car is a start of a run of nice things happening to you. I always think that when your on a run of bad luck it just keeps coming at you and you wonder what more life has to throw at you but maybe thats it starting to look up for you
Suzee- hows things with you??
Shazi- Any sign of baby yet??
Only 13 wks to holidays, cant wait for some lovely sunshine and relaxation, this miserable weather is just the pits,hope your all well
Lxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

girls I'm totally shi**ing a brick this morning 
Had my Egg Collection yesterday & got 6 eggs, I'm a bit disappointed as I was expecting more but hey ho. Anyway tehy should hopefully & fingers crossed be fertilising as I type this (please let them be!!), I'ev to ring GRI after 10am to find out.....I actually feel sick to the pit of my stomach! Hardly slept a wink last night.
The actual EC process was fine, dont remember too much about it & was only a bit of cramp afterwards.
I just want these eggs to fertilise........       
Back on later with an update!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs R

Well done on yesterday honey - not much longer until you call!  Keep us posted with the update - saying a wee prayer for you!    

Tash xxx


----------



## suzee

Mrs R,

Your stomach must be doing cartwheels.  I got butterflies in mine when I read your post, I've got everything crossed for you!!  Sending your wee eggies lots of   !! As Tash said, it only takes one good one to do the trick!!  Hurry up 10 o'clock!!

Hope everyone else is well and staying positive.

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

nervous wait is over.......

just off the phone and 4 out of the 6eggs has fertilised normally & as they'd expect!
I'm so relieved that we've got some as I was panicking none would work.

Tomorrow is now ET day....in tomorrow afternoon, please let them/it stick after its back in there 
God its one worry to the next!

lots of luv to everyone 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Well done honey!

Go for 2 - dont listen to what they have to say!  If we had only had 1, it may have been the 1 in our tubes that took and not our wee baby that is doing so well now...  They will try & talk you into on transferring 1 - but seriously I would suggest 2!

Your choice - good luck either way!

For transfer - do your very best to relax and cast your mind elsewhere during the transfer - as they say a smooth & relaxed transfer contributes to positive outcomes...  So lie there and relax and put yourself in your favourite place and take yourself away from the situation - worked for me!  I pictured myself in Cape Town in our house that we are building over there - with the sun streaming into our bedroom balcony whilst I fed our baby on a rocking chair!  (I know very detailed etc - but it did really make me relax and I am positive it helped).  1st time I lay there and just tensed up and focussed on the procedure etc and we got a BFN...  So I swear the relaxation thing works!

Good luck & will say some more wee prayers for you xxxx


----------



## suzee

Soooooooo pleased for you.  4 out of 6 is good.  Bet you can't wait 'til tomorrow afternoon. 

Try to have a nice relaxing day and try not to keep staring at the clock!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks girls! 

I'm all over the place now, I was so calm & collected up until this morning so here's hoping its a blip & I go back to that state 

Tash - was your OH in with you for ET? Mine's is desperate to come in & they've said thats fine. He'll prob help distract me as well. I'll definitely think of nice thoughts....maybe lying on a beach in the sun!
I didnt realise they try to persuade you for only 1 to be put back, I automatically presumed they'd do 2. I think I'll definitely push for 2 though as surely the chances are a bit higher of at least 1 working out!

Suzee - I will indeed be having a nice relaxing day today & tomorrow morning. Just wish I could fast forward firstly to 2pm tomorrow & secondly to my test date!!

I'm so excited, PMA all the way!!!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs R

Yes, my DH was with me both times - he sat there holding my hand and looking pale & emotional - think they really realise what us ladies go through when they see the theatre & transfer in action!  It is special with your DH there - as essentially he is there with you when you concieve (PMA)!!!

I understand that they try to get you to take 1 due to higher risks of complications with twins...  I know there is a big push in the UK to make 1 the rule and 2 the exception - so they are kind of pushing this informally...  I just ignored all the warnings and insisted on 2 - no scary tactics were going to put me off (and look what we went through)!  They do tell you that 2 does not increase your chances - but I am sorry - no way that I believe it!  I see it is a 1 in 2 chance versus a 1 off chance - but that is my stubborn mindset!  I am sure more sensible people will disagree with me - but there you go!

Anyway, relax now & keep that womb warm!  Lots of relaxing and chilling out today for you - and get ready for transfer and then the longest wait in your life (not kidding)!

Tash xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Just wanted to wish Mrs R good luck with ET, is it tomorrow   
4/6 fertilised is great news, should have some good quality embies to choose from tomorrow.
My Dh has also been in at all my transfers too apart from one where he just couldn't(completely bottled it) and i think they encourage it to allow the male partner to feel more involved.
  I have personally never been asked or presurised about the no. of embies to transfer, but then i tend to have my own ideas about my care!!! 
Away back when i had my DS i asked for elective single transfer and Dr yates encouraged me to have 2 transferred and positively 'scoffed' at the idea, so it just shows how things change. I still thought about single on my last fresh cycle and only made the decision the morning of ET to put 2 in because i just couldn't get over the what if i had only done one with DS idea. I was under the impression that 2 is still standard in the uk and that is what will be happening to you unless otherwise discussed, but it has been a few months since i went down the treatment route and it may have changed.
I also have to add that i am on the opposite end of the scale about twin pregnancies(my worst fear) because i work in high risk maternity... so also a biased answer. I am sure the clinic will do what they think is best to maximise your chances from this cycle.
Am soo excited for you, i hope your starting a roll for 2008 of BFP's xxxx
Hope your all well
Lxxxx


----------



## catt

Good luck tomorrow Mrs.R.

What a process this is - you think it'll be better when you reach each stage but it seems to get worse!!
The transfer is no bother at all - just like getting a smear. The thing I find funny is that fact the doc and nurse chat away to you and when I imagine the view they're getting I just find it hard to act all non-chalant!! My biggest fear was that the speculum was going to fly out - I felt it was moving but doc reassured me it hadn't moved at all.

It's all in the lap of the gods really. I would chill for a couple of days after though.

I'm going for a follow up appt next Mon to discuss FET after my BFN ( ). I hope it happens asap!! Each time it doesn't work I just focus on trying again.

Cheers,

Cat x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Catt

I never said how sorry I was about your last BFN - it is so very very sad when it does not work - and you have waited through 4 shots so far - how brave you are!  

Let us know what happens on Monday - hopefully it will all happen quickly - as the waiting for tx is just as bad...  

Remember the chances are that it will eventually happen - you just have to get up each time and carry on...  So difficult though!  Just continue to be persistant and keep trying - nothing else you can do!   

Love Tash xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Morning girls  

I'm feeling really excited & positive about today!!
The anxiousness seems to have gone again. I'll be heading to GRI for 2pm this afternoon so not long to wait til i'm united with my embbies 
After that it'll be tons of prayers to the big man upstairs  & knowing me constant trips to the loo to check nothings showed up 

You've all be so kind & supportive these past few wks....thanks a million everyone! 

Catt - I'm really thinking of you, you're going through such a tough time, its great you're managing to stay so positive each time, I'm sure your time will come & here's hoping its sooner rather than later eh. All the best for your follow up, I hope your FET can happen soon  

Lou-e ET is indeed today!  so thanks for the good luck wishes! Good to hear you werent pressurised about no. of embbies to put back, I'll need to just wait & see if the subject is mentioned. I'm kinda presuming 2 as thats what was said away at the start so we'll see. I'd luv to start a roll of BFP's....here's hoping I can    

Tash - yeah I'll definitely have DH in there with me this aft.  I've kinda got the same mindset as you that surely 2 have better chance than just 1 - they prob do disagree but you're a prime example as to 2 being best. We'll see how it goes. Hot water bottle is on standby to keep that womb roastie toastie!! I have to say I'm dreading the 2ww!! I'll try & not think about it too much .....yeah right 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs R

Good luck honey!

Meant to say - not too hot a water bottle once the transfer has taken place...  Just keep your tummy warm & dont let it get chilly is my advice!  I used a hot water bottle for a few days afte transfer and then one of the girls on the website said to stop the hot water bottle - as high temps could hurt the wee embryos - so I am not sure really what the best thing is...  Just keep warm I guess is the advice!

Will be thinking of you later & we will all be here for you to lean on during your wait!

Love Tash xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi Mrs R, can't even begin to guess how you're feeling today.  Good luck for this pm, I will be thinking of you, your DH and your wee embies, sending you all lots and lots of   and love.

Re the amount of embies to transfer, when I initially had my consultation, I was told that due to my age (35) I would get 2 back.  Under 35yrs - 1 put back, 35 to 40yrs - 2 and over 40yrs - 3.

Does anyone have any advice on Prostap.  I'm having mine on Sat morn and nurse said this would make me 'bleed' I take she just means a period.  (me being thick again ).  Also she warned me of headaches as possible side effects, do you think taking paracetamol is ok or a no-no. 

Catt I'm sad to hear what you been through but it is good hear you sound positive and hope your FET happens sooner rather than later. 

Hi to everyone   

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

MrsR- So sorry I have been off planet for a few days will explain in a mo! So glad you have your wee embies to go back today. Lots of   thoughts coming your way and I will be saying lots of prayers for you. Sending lots of magic dust and sticky vibes. Go girl get hatching.           

Tashia- You are a star. So glad you have hung around to support us all.

Catt- Good luck with f/u.

Suzee- I don't get prostap but my SIL does. All I can say is she got some headaches and was a bit moody but apart from that fine. Good luck.

Lou-e- Hi hope you  hanging in there just like me. Waiting is worst.

Well here's the SAGA.

Got phone call on Monday morning from DH surgeon secretary to say there has been a cancellation and could he come the next day for surgery. Fab news, so rushed around getting him organised. I was nightshift Mon, Tues and off the rest of week so that worked out well for me to look after him. 

Went to work on Monday night and I became unwell at work. Severe abdo pain. I ended up getting morphine and admitted to hospital with ? a stone in my kidney. They did a load of tests yesterday and things have settled thank god so they have let me home. They think because I had a chest infection 2 weeks ago my kidney has been irritated because I still have some infection in my rt lung. They have gave me painkillers and discharged me home late last night. DH meantime was in surgery yesterday, he did fine and surgery went well and I managed to get to see him before I went home. He now home this morning my uncle picked him up, aunt stayed with me last night. What a pair! Just glad DH has had surgery, I'll worry about me later. 

Still no word from haematology but at least I can look forward to my holiday. Hopefully I will have been seen before we go and can schedule my FET for when I get back. At least I can move forward with tx now.

What a week!

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi girls, jes its been so busy lately I am totally behind with you all, sorry been a while I just wanted to get all scans/tests out the way and now can relax. 

Mrs R- I wish you lots of love, luck and positives vibes and hope your embies are nice and comfy in your tummy. I am totally with you and thinking of you and sending you luckyness.    I have everything crossed for you. You will be on the official 2 week wait now! Its such an exciting nervous time. Be calm and pamper pamper pamper and just think of you and your lovely wee ones.                       

Sadie - my goodness what a week, you have been really ill honey, I hope you feel a bit better soon. You must think of yourself too and rest and get better. Take it easy, thats an order! You can now enjoy your hols and Thats fab your DH had surgery, maybe now you won't have to wait too long for your FET, there is light at the end of the tunnel? Happy belated aniversary also x your pic is amazing of you and yor mans wedding, just beautiful.  

Tashia- I hope that info was helpful regarding spermy issues? 

Suzee - hi there too hope your getting on ok with your prostrap/treatment?

Raniwell- welcome if I can help you in anyway just let me know. We had ICSI too and  were very new to it all but you will learn very quickly of all the medical terms etc.. and understand it all as time goes on. Good luck too.

I got on well with double test results and 19 week scan. All is well and it was such a relief to see wee bambino in my tummy. I just feel so blessed and have a real miracle and hope you all too have lots of luck on this journey. The baby was jumping around like crazy and I read somewhere that if you eat chocs and have a coffee before a scan it gets excited and you can see more. Well it really worked. It was an amazing sight seeing something inside you that now looks like a baby, well is a baby, made in a test tube from me and my DH's sperm and he is classed as 'sterile' mental and totally unbelievable!

Mrs R, can't wait to hear how you are getting on. Rest up for the next few days (I got sores on my bum I am sure as I never got off the sofa bed for 4 days!) and avoid all stresses and negative vibes.  

Take care of you all and will speak soon. Hi to everyone else too that Iv'e missed, I will keep up more often now x

Love and postives vibes Julz xxxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone..

and good luck to Mrs R hope you got on okay this afternoon and you're just sitting chilling out just now.. and Sadie you've really been throught the mill.. hope you are feeling better now..

Well update from me is I've started the metformin.. have to take 1 a day for 4 days and then 2 a day until my period comes then I'll officially start.. should roughly be the 18th.. so feeling quite excited..

Wanted to ask about the protein shakes - is it just one a day that we should take to increase the protein.. and when should this start?  Also I'm with the GCRM and they mentioned that they may want to only xfer 1 rather than 2... I'm 29... but to be honest I would much prefer 2.. can they force you to only transfer 1??


----------



## bubbles06

Mrs R,Wishing you all the best ,Hope e/t went well and your now with your little embies,
Julietta, Thankyou for your offer of help and support,My treatment isnt until about july/august but will be asking loads of questions as i am a bit of a worrier at times.
  I wanted to ask a question,My mum has had twins and also my cousin,and my husbands auntie,Does that give me a higher chance of a multiple pregnancy or is that only applicable if we conceived naturally.


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Girls

Was on this thread before I had my wee boy and i like to pop on now and again so keep up with all of you!

Mrs R - Hope all went well today 

Lottiepots - Good luck

Julietta - Glad the scan went well. Its so amazing to see isint it??

Sadie - Hope your feeling better

Suzee - Prostrap gave me no side affects at all.

Ranweli - Good luck in July/august.

Hi to everyone (im terrible at personals) so good luck to all of you lovely ladies in your journey   

Love Sanjo xxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Lottiepots - I was with the GCRM and when we were in for our transfer the doctor doing the transfer was trying to sway me towards the 1 option (I am 32 and was also on the Metformin protocol) - albeit she was very gentle & nice about it...  They explained the risk of twins/side effects etc - but I put my foot down and insisted on 2 as I felt that we would be more likely to get a positive result.  They told us that this is not necessarily the case - but I firmly believe that 2 instead of 1 doubles your chances (call me thick if not!).  Saying that we did have complications - 1 normal implantation & 1 ectopic - but you know, I still would not change what we did if we went back in time - as if we had only transferred 1 - it could have been the ectopic baby and not the normal implantation (which I am nearly 22 weeks preggies with)...  It is a very personal opinion and no clinic/hospital can really force you to do 1 or 2 - it is your choice - however there is talk that there will be 1 only transfer ruling coming into effect at some stage in the coming years...  Until then - you choose! 

Ranweli - wish I knew the answer - but sorry cannot help re the twins question...  Maybe someone else can help - or perhaps one of the twins strings on fertility friends would be able to help? 

Sanjo - how is Mummyhood going?  Are you sleeping at all - go on, spill the beans so that Julie and I can prepare ourselves!   

Mrs R  - let us know how you got on - when is your test date? 

Julie - ta for spermy info - shared with my friend.  She is not quite ready to talk about it - so she wont be in touch quite yet - but think once they move forward in the next couple of months she may get in touch!

Not sure if I told you all - but Baby is moving big time now - started about a week ago!  Hubby felt him/her for the first time on Saturday night and now keeps touch my tummy hoping to feel a wee wiggle...  It is an amazing feeling - especially as my wee one does not seem to stop moving about - feel little wiggles & tightness whenever I am sitting at work/home - I think we are in for a little trouble maker on arrival (betting on no sleep whatsoever)!

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## sanjo

Tashia

Firstly sorry I missed you out - i knew there was someone  

To be honest its really surprising to begin with just how little sleep you survive on  , I used to just watch him allthe time, then i realised i needed to sleep or ad be dead on my feet. I LOVE my bed and was worried about lack of sleep - but its a great feeling getting up to fed this wee person that relays on you.

Ben's 7 months now (although my ticker suggests hes older ) and is sleeping through the night - this had really only begun 1 month ago.  I promise you its really not that bad.

Just noticed your bubs is moving about, its really lovely isint it? - what i found was that Ben was quiet during that day and moved all night in my tummy and sorry love but this is the same now    

Good luck

ranweli - My GUESS is that you would be more likely to have twins if conceiving naturally, but i suppose the embryo could always split  (i think) sorry not really much help

Sanjo xx

Ps) Come on Shazicowfan - wheres that good news!!!


----------



## Lottiepots

Tashia..

How exciting for you that you and oh can feel the baby moving.. must be an amazing feeling..

And thanks for the info regarding the 1 and 2 embie transfers.. I am still paranoid that they will try and convince us only to transfer 1 as this is our first go at ICSI.. but I will see nearer the time and keep everyone up to date.. However, for now that's further down the line and I just need to concentrate on getting my egg quality up... so will be using a hot water bottle (up to egg transfer) and eating high protein foods and am trying acupuncture.. feel like It's dominating ever area of my life right now!  But good to come on hear and here everyone's 'stories'.. it keeps me sane..

Oh also those whey protein drinks.. how many grams did people have per day??

Hope you are all doing well..

x


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone

well everyone, 2 little embbies are back inside!!   
They never asked about the 1 or 2, she just said I'd be having 2 put back & they were graded as 8 out of 10. Is that good??
On the downside the other 2 that we had were not suitable for freezing  All the more reason to really hope &   this works as we'll not have a FET option 
Anyway my test date is 25th March, I've to go up to GRI for blood test that morning!
Started my progesterone pessaries this morn....bit messy arent they, would far rather take a tab or have a jag  Due to do my next one soon so I'll not be on long.
Did anyone find that they were a bit constipated after EC & ET? may just be coincidence, but tonight I've struggled big time going to the loo which is v.unusual for me! I wondered if the progesterone effected anything like that but I wouldnt imagine so. Prob jst coincidence eh.
Well I'm planning on chillin' as much as poss these next 12dys!!!! it'll be torture the whole not knowing thing....aaagggghhh!!!!

Thanks everyone for all the good luck & best wishes.....means a lot!

sadie -  oh my god what a week indeed! so have they ruled out you having a stone? hope you're feeling better soon. Great news your DH's op is all over with.....wishing him a speedy recovery! You'll both be needing that holiday!

julz - so pleased your tests & scan went well. Getting to see the wee one jumping about must have been fab!! Its so exciting for you & DH. you keep looking after yourself & that wee precious bambino

lottiepots - thats brill you'll be starting soon, 18th is only next week!!! Wishing you tons of good luck for your journey ahead sweetie

ranweli - ask anything hunni, the more you know before you start the better! It'll not be long until you're also on this crazy mad rollercoaster ride!

sanjo - its so nice of you to check in & see how we're all doing & your PM's have been fab! You're an inspiration  xxxx

tash - so exciting that the little one is moving about etc, must be a boy eh if its causing trouble already 

A BIG hello &   to everyone else!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- So pleeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzedddddd for you that you have your wee embies back where they belong. 8 out of 10 good quality. Same thing happened to us first time none for freezing but it is only a bonus if you get them. Just you concentrate on hatching them wee embies. Am sending loads of   vibes your direction and will be hoping and praying for your BFP. You now are PUPO. 

They never got to root of what happened but I am still having pain on and off. Have had it most of day today but not severe like it was on Monday. I think it feels like ovary pain but who knows. If still there by Monday I will go back to doc or maybe phone named nurse at GRI and see what she thinks. It feels like a pain I get when things go wrong during IVF so that what making me think it my ovary. But who knows. On a more positive note DH surgery seems to have worked. He was bit stiff and sore yesterday but today much more mobile and has been out for a walk so am relieved that he doing great. Can get a wee bit excited about holiday and FET now looks possible after hols as long as I have been seen by haematologist.

Anyway enough of me. You get plenty rest and I will be saying lots of prayers                              for you. So excited for you. BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP all the way. 


Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi GG's,

Not posted for a while. Just wanted to say a very quick hello to you all and also to wish Mrs R the very best of luck!

Suzi
xxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi everyone, not been on for a few days had a really bad this month,some months I'm fine others it can quite painful.Anyway we have just got sky+ fitted and found a program called test tube babies on discovery home and health channel and its on every weeknight there are some stories about real life couples,ivf and icsi.Has anybody else seen it? I don't really like the term test tube babies.

Tashia- Hope baby's growing,And it must be wonderful to feel movement thats one aspect I'm looking forward to.

Mrs R-Hope you feeling ok after et and sending you lots of good vibes for a  .

I have also just found out that my cousin is expecting another baby,My mum was a bit nervous about telling me,But i don't feeling any angry just of a cry but it was more just had a bit  the lines of why not me,This will be her second in all the time we have been trying for one.My mum is the only one who knows about our treatment as my husbands family can be a bit unsupportive,so he would rather they do not know.   to everyone.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ranweli

Oh it is really awful when someone else (especially someone close) falls pg when you are trying!  My DH's sister was the same - 2 babies when we had been trying - her boys are lovely - but it was difficult - especially the 2nd time she was preggies....  It really felt that everyone was falling pg but not us - and it was always tearful for me and depressing for DH - we always used to feel 'but what about us'/'where are we going wrong'/'not fair' etc...  You would never wish anyone ill - but at the same time why not you?

I think most of the girlies on this site felt/feel very much the same - this is the beauty of this site - as you can rant & everyone pretty much understands as they are in the same boat!

What I will tell you, is that when you have tx and it does finally work - you will treasure your wee bump even more!  Whereas other preggies people no doubt feel excited etc - you will feel especially priviledged and so so so very made up - and no one can take that away from you...  At the same time I always tell everyone that we had IVF - as am worried there are some silent hurting people out there, who may not be wanting to talk about it, and feel like we did when we were trying/going through tx - so I shout from the mountains re our tx and preggies - so as not to upset others ttc and to also encourage them...

We truely never felt our turn would come at the end - I think in our hearts we had all but given up - and cannot tell you what a joy our wee bump & bundle to be is for me & DH...

Keep strong, but allow yourself time to feel down & sorry for yourself, as it is completely natural and you must let off the steam & feelings you have somehow - and a good old cry is sometimes just what does the trick!

Mrs R - ow is the wait going?  When is your test date?  Are you climbing the walls yet? Going crazy yet?  

Love Tash


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

I'm doing ok, still cant believe I've another 10dys of this hanging around waiting malarkey, patience has never been my strong point  I feel quite excited about it, catch myself getting quite carried away with my thoughts though then I feel sick & nervous about the whole thing....god its such a mad ride isn't it. Wish I could fast forward to the 25th March for test date!!!!
If AF hasnt shown & I reach test day do you reckon its best just to go to hosp & let them do the blood test & find out that way or should I do a home test? God I dont know. I'd be gutted to go to GRI & then find out later its BFN but in same respect if I done home test & got BFN then I'd not want to go to GRI for them to confirm it! Catch 22 isnt it, what have you girls done in the past?
At the moment I just hope I reach test date without AF appearing! 
I'd some niggly twinges last night at my right side, kinda like my endometriosis pain or ovulation pain but not as intense - its making me all the more nervous to go to the loo incase the dreaded 'P' rears its god damn ugly head......PMA PMA PMA PMA...PMA all the way!!!! 

I'm taking things easy & trying to stay occupied if that makes sense! Chill out day today with DH....heaven!!!

Tash you're such an inspiration hunni!! Thanks for asking about me, hope you're taking care.

Ranweli - in the 4yrs we've been ttc literally everyone I know seemed to be preg. At one point my aunt, 2 cousins, 2 friends, work colleague, next door neighbour & even my hairdresser were pregnant!!!! They were everywhere. The worst was my friend who 'wasn't trying' & had only been with her partner for over a year, I got so down & upset  I was so angry as well, I was like raging inside that we'd been trying twice as long as they'd even known each other  It just gets to us doesnt it but its good that we can vent our anger etc on here & we all know who each other is feeling. sending you a big  & thanks for the good vibes 

suzi cheers hunni!  how you doing?

sadie I'm v.grateful for all those   &  keep them going please!
hope you're pain is gone now...fingers crossed! Your DH seems to be coming on great which is just fab!! When is it you go on hols again?

righ enough from me, ciao for now folks

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## catt

Hi Mrs R.

The first time I decided to wait to test at the hospital but for the last 3 I've tested at home as I am too emotional and couldn't hold it together when speaking to the nurse re result. I just felt better prepared knowing the result and can have time to digest it first.

It's so nerve wracking either way. I wanted to test but didn't at the same time!

Hope the next week flies by for you. Keep chilling!

Got my follow up appt tomorrow. I reckon I can go for FET with next period. Problem is I don't know when that will arrive!

Cat


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi Girls,

Well I have been so busy it's taken me all week to get round to my news.
Baby Sam Paul was born on 8th March weighing 7 lb 8 .
He is an absolute star so far and is good as gold and as soon as I find a spare second I will
try to upload a photo. Both of us are keeping well and healthy so I couldn't possibly ask for 
more!
Mrs R - Good luck to you for your test date. I hope you get a BFP. I will keep fingers and toes crossed

love
Shazi xx


----------



## spooq

Congrats Shazi on the birth of baby Sam Paul


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Shazi - well done darling   - am soo pleased for you!  And Sam Paul is as good as gold - what more could you ask for?!  How was the labour and all that - nothing tooo scary or was it?  All that is beginning to play on my mind now - though with placenta issue looks like we could be C-section - but there is still a chance it moves and then we go natural (eeeek - though would prefer it this way)!

Mrs R - I must confess that I was too scared to test and my DH also asked me not to until we went to the clinic for our test...  We were lucky (in kind of a bad way) that I suffered from unexpected OHSS following transfer - so they tested me 3 days early with bloods and we got our positive on the Friday instead of Monday - so the wait was only 8 days for me (we had advanced blastocysts transferred so I think this may have helped for a quicker result...).  I would personally wait - as you hear all sorts of stories about negative home tests & positive blood tests and visa versa - so not worth the extra worry/heartache methinks....  Your choice though honey!   

Catt - sounds promising - let us know how you get on today!  Fingers crossed for next month FET!

Love to everyone else, Tash xxx


----------



## suzee

CONGRATS  Shazi   Thats wonderful and 7lb 8 is such a good weight!! I wish you, your dh and your ds health and happiness always.

Mrs R how you doing? Banging you head off any walls yet?

Tashia - You must be getting big, I hope your enjoying your pregnancy, I just wish you could have it without the worry of the placenta.

Ranweli - I'm so sorry you're having a tough time just now but as the others have said, take the time to feel sorry and sad for yourself and don't feel guilty it either. I'm also sorry that you dh's family don't sound too supportive.

Got Prostap on Sat morn, so far no side effects, got a bit of a headache but thats all.

Anyway better get on.

Luv to all

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

shazi    ^storkboy ^ brilliant news,   I'm so pleased you're little   has arrived safely in the world. Baby Sam Paul sounds like a right wee angelic miracle, I'm over the moon for you & wish you all a happy & healthy life together as a family!!

suzee I'm doing ok still thanks, patience isnt one of my better attributes but I'm hanging in there still! Have fun on the prostap, I actually enjoyed being on it, I was on it for over 4mths cos it helps my endometriosis, apart from slight insomnia & a few hot flushes it was a breeze! You'll be kicking off in no time!!

Tash & Catt I think i'll just wait & see how things progress this week & decide start of next week what to do re. testing, I'll be a nervous wreck by then.
Oh & Catt here's hoping your AF turns up soon so you can get started with the FET 

Still having these twingey feelings on & off, its a bit like my endometriosis pain or ovulation pain but much milder, its got me in a total frenzy wondering if its sign AF is on its way or maybe its those embies burrowing in......aaahh stop it right now!! Must find something to do!!!!
I tell you I'm keeping Andrex's profits up this month with all my loo checks, cant resist a wee wipe just to check & doubly check   what am i like!!!!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Julietta

Morning girls, good to see thread busy this am, hope you all are ok? 

Shazi- Congratulations on the safe arrival of your wee darling son, you must be just over the moon. And what a bonus that he likes his sleep too!  Can't wait to see a photo.          I wish you all the best as a family. 

Mrs R- Hi, Glad you are ok, what a roller coaster ride the 2 ww is ehh! I stayed positive for the first week then whas convinced it failed but it never. I had weird wee pains too, very mild for 3-5 days after trasfer then when period was due it was like mild period cramps. I too couldn't face going into the GCRM for on my test day as I would have had to go alone as DH had to work soo we decided to test that am on day 15/16. Its totally a personal thing. I just didn't want anyone else to tell me if it had failed and am really private. I have everything crossed for you. Stay busy and chilled and eat lots of yummy easter eggs this weekend. x        

Sadie- hope you are feeling a wee bit better today mrs? So glad your DH's op went well and that you can go off on hols soon. Where are you off to? 

Raniwell- Hi there, I watched test tube babies for around 1 year before we knew we would need icsi ourselfs and was amazed by it and the medical advances today, jes, all that knowledge came in handy! Think its only on for a few months a year. 

Sanjo- hiya, yeah scan was just fab, and now I feel baby move more each days I am just bessotted and crazy over it, my hubbie thinks I am insane! I am savouring every minute of it and feel so lucky. Just got a fright when I looked in the mirror on friday and it looked liked I swolled a beach ball. Amazing how quickly it grows, didn't think I would get this big so fast. Thats me 20weeks today and I have just found out that my closest pal is 10 weeks preg too so thats just made me so happy. 

Tashia- hope you are well and still resting up? 

Speak to you all soon.

Love Jules x


----------



## Mrs R

I thought i was doing ok on the 2ww as well but these pains are spooking me now , had them on & off all day today as well. Thats been since sat night which was like 3dys after ET, today is now 5dys since ET & I'm not sure what the hell is going on, I think I've maybe had similar pains before when my periods been due so I'm really cacking it that each time I go to the loo the dreaded   will be there. I really dont want my dream to be over so soon!!

I'll keep you all posted
Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs R

The pains may well just be the left over follicles which were not taken out during egg retrieval - they may have grown a bit since the tx and now tweeking a little - or anything else inside really - remember you have been dosed up on all sorts of hormones and your body is now settling down after 'coming off' the drugs - albeit that you are also in the dreaded 2ww....

Very difficult to say really - but it is probably just things settling down and hopefully, all being well, those little ones snuggling in...  However everyone is different during the 2ww and some get wee twinges and others nothing - so try to not think about it...  ha ha - easier said than done!

Also, remember your mind is probably playing games with you - as you are going through a very emotional time...

Take it easy and remember all of us who have gone through tx have been the same - with all sorts of wee symptoms and not knowing how to read them...  This is why it is called the dreaded 2ww - as it is a nightmarish time!

Hope above has helped calm you down just a wee bit - and not the other way around - as there is never the 'right thing' to say when going through tx!

Lots of love & a big hug to you, Tash xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi Girls

MrsR- You are doing great. Just try and think  that the pains are your wee embies making a nice wee home for themselves. Implantation should be around 7 to 10 days from fertilisation so you right on target. Knicker checking is something that just goes with the 2ww so don't think you are mad we have all been there. We are all rooting for you and am saying loads of                 every night and sending you loads of sticky vibes. On the testing front. I have always tested on the day before going to hospital as it kind of prepares me for all eventualities. I like to be prepared but I have to say I have always known when it has worked and when it hasn't as something just tells me. I knew I was pg when I MC as I had far too many symptoms not to be. But the thing I would say is that everyone is different and loads of folk will say no symptoms and others will say loads of symptoms. You are just special and unique to you so try not to read to much into things. I know it easier said than done as most of us all know those damned hormones send you round the twist. Just try to relax and rest when you fell stressed put on your fav mellow music and lie down and relax for half an hour. I always just dream of making a nice wee bed for my embies.     .

Tashia- You are such an inspiration to us all. Please hang around. 

Shazi-                        
So pleased for you you are now officially a yummy mummy







.

Julz- Good to see you are getting bigger and feeling loads of movement. You will be starting to look like this







.

Suzee- So exciting that you on road to now you have had your prostap won't be long now. What date have they given you to go back?

Ranweli- I must have watched just about every baby program there is hoping and praying one day it will be me. It is really hard when other folk get pg and everyone and their granny has been pg around me in the last few years. At one point I knew 19 people who were all pg between sis, best friends twice, sis again. DH best friends wife twice, work colleagues. I had 7 work colleagues who were either pg or their wife's were. Have had another batch again just at beginning of year and very hard. However, we just have to stay  that one day it will be our turn.  

Catt- Hope you appt goes okay. Let us know. How many frosties do you have?

Suzi- Hi Chick how are you? Hope you time going past. We might end up cycling around same time.

Sanjo- Hi hope you enjoying mother hood and your wee one not keeping you up at night too much.

Lou-e- How you doing? How your sis wedding plan's?

Me- DH doing great and surgery seems to have been success as his pain has started to subside so that a relief. I am back at work although still having pain in rt side and am more and more convinced it is coming from my ovary. But who knows. Anyway, I keep hoping it will just go away as I have been run down lately. Am off to Turkey 6 weeks on Sunday 5 star AI so can't wait. Hope that things are now looking up for us and that this is the start of some better times. I am planning to have my treatment near end of May so hope to be nice and rested healthy eating, sunshine, Turkish massages to relax me and I will be raring to go. Thanks for all your good wishes.

To all loads of       

Love Sadie 

Phew that was long post!


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi ladies..

How are we all doing??  Well I went for Acupunture today and I thought it was totally fine.. she said I've to book an appointment to go back the first week of stimming..  so now just waiting for af to arrive before I start that.. I was really dreading the thought of acupuncture and the needles and stuff but was totally fine so hoping that I'll find the stimming the same.. and won't be freaked out by the needles..

Shazi - You must be totally over the moon - congratulation on the birth of baby Sam Paul.

Mrs R - Hope you are coping and not driving yourself mad, I know I will be when my time comes... I think also when it's my turn that I might test the day before I'm due back at the GCRM.. just couldn't face someone else telling me if it never worked.. But it is very personal and your choice.. Either way good luck and sending you some positive vibes............

Raniwel - hello and welcome.. I'm a failry new poster too but this board is really great and you'll get some of the support that you're missing out on from here..

Sadie - a 5 star in Turkey sounds like bliss.. jealous.. also glad your OH is back on the mend..

Tashie / Julietta - Hope that you are both enjoying your pregnancies.. and thanks for the previous info on the GCRM.. they really are a great clinic and I hope I'm as lucky as you two.

And hi to all the other Glasgow Girls...

Speak to you all later - I'm away on a training course with work tonight for 3 days.. can see it far enough.. anyway enough whinging..

x


----------



## bubbles06

Hi lottie potts thankyou for the welcome,Have you had any previous treatment or will icsi be your first if you want to keep this private i understand i just like knowing and reading who are in simalar positions to me and my dh,When are you due to start treatment,Hi to everyone else ill be back on later and do some personals.


----------



## sanjo

Mrs R said:


> I thought i was doing ok on the 2ww as well but these pains are spooking me now , had them on & off all day today as well. Thats been since sat night which was like 3dys after ET, today is now 5dys since ET & I'm not sure what the hell is going on, I think I've maybe had similar pains before when my periods been due so I'm really cacking it that each time I go to the loo the dreaded  will be there. I really dont want my dream to be over so soon!!
> 
> I'll keep you all posted
> Mrs R xx


Mrs R - Please try not to worry - easy to say i know. You will drive yourself  analysing everything. I had slight AF type pains after my FET with Ben so      I know exactly what you mean re: "knicker watch" 

Sanjo xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone,

Stressing less today which is a good thing, now on the mindset that what will be.....will be! 
Good to hear though that I'm not the only one with weird pains etc during the dreaded 2ww, think I'm driving my hubbie insane!! 

7more dys to go!!!   

How you doing Sanjo? what you been up to? Is the wee one keeping you busy?

lottiepots thanks for the positive vibes hunni! It'll all be your turn soon & I honestly didnt think the 2ww wait would be this mad! So enjoy the sanity before you get started  

Sadie ta millions for the   much appreciated!! So glad your Dh is on the mend after his surgery! Thats great! How's your pain today? Have you to see anyone about it before your treatment starts? I'm so jealous you're off on hols soon, never mind the fact its a 5star place!!!!! I'm a total holiday queen, luv them & cant get enough of them. Before all my endo & fertility probs me & DH used to go on hols about 4times a year! We've had some great times & sen some fab places. I'm having or withdrawal symptoms cos its been 6mths since my last break!! You lucky thing you.....enjoy!!!!!

tash thanks hunni, you always seem to know the right things to say! 

luv to all the other GG's

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi to all you glasgow girls,i didnt manage to get back on last night,The night went fast,

Mrs R-Hope your not worrying too much,And these symptoms are a sign of good things,Thinking of you and sending you loads and loads   .

Tashia-How are you coming along,i bet your getting a good size bump now and feeling more movement,I hope all goes well with your scan.

Sanjo- Just had to say your little boy looks lovely in that santa outfit,i look at them every year and hope that one day i can put one on my baby.

Shazicowfan-Congratulations on your new baby boy,cant wait to see a picture.

SBB-Thankyou for your support,my husband thinks i should not watch them alot as i will get worried but i find them quite relaxing,a bit like a guide,Instead of reading about it you get to see it.

Hope your all ok,and sending you all lots of  and even more


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls

Just a quick one to wish you all a very happy Easter break!

Mrs R - are you still sane?     How are you coping?  Not much longer honey!

Sadie - hope you are feeling all better & that DH is just about well too?  Sorry for not saying hi for soo long - rubbish at doing personals!

Bump is getting bigger - cannot believe we are 22.4 weeks...  Next milestone in my worrying mind is 24 weeks and then every extra week is fab!  Dont know why I am worrying - but cannot help myself!  

Baby is beating me up inside - last night it was moving about soo much with its legs & arms that I was actually getting a little concerned!  Think we have a little handful in there      Scan in 5 or so weeks time - so looking forward to seeing bubs again & also seeing if placenta has moved...

Anyway, love to you all and keep up the hope - am feeling very positive for you all!

Lots of love, Tashia xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey Glasgow Girls

hope you're all enjoying the start of a nice long easter weekend!!

I'm just about staying sane   not too long til Tues & hubbie is on hols now til wednesday so he's about keeping me company & taking my mind off things!!

ranweli I sooooooooo hope you're right about the symptoms being a good sign.....only time will tell eh & not too much longer til we find out! How you doing? Hope you've got a nice weekend planned 

tashia the time is flying in for you! cant believe your over 22wks now! Fabbie!!  If the bump is casuing you probs, like I said before,  it must be boy!!! 

I've been thinking about test day & I'm kinda on the mindset that I might just wait to hear the outcome from GRI cos every other time I've ever done a home preg. test I've always got a BFN so I'm thinking that this is something different & maybe I should find out the result in a different way as maybe & hopefully it'll be a different result this time too!!!!!!

well thats all from me for now.........

happy easter weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Tashia sounds like a wee boxer you got in there!!  Not long 'til the 24 week point   and then scan, fingers crossed placentas moved!!

Mrs R you're doing well, not long now, will be thinking of you on Tues.  BFP BFP all the way!!!  

Hi Ranweli, how are you doing?

Well last I told you all was that I'd only had a wee headache or two after Prostap, well strike that!!  I've been having hot flushes, headaches and feeling sicky.  This ain't nice and to top all that I've got the usual cramp but AF yet to show up.  

At Prostap appt nurse said something about starting 'snuff' a week or so after stims but not sure what that for etc.  Didn't think to ask, couldn't focus after she told me she was giving me injection into my tummy!!  Yes I'm a big coward!!  Anyone else had 'snuff'?

Have appt for scan on 2nd April so hopefully will start stims 3rd.  

Anyway best go as think I'm only person on planet in work today!! 

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

well girls its all over for me  ..................so near to test date as well, yet still so far.........
........had a splitting sore head all day yesterday & backache too. 
When I woke up this morn head was still pounding & when I wiped it was quite brown & discoloured. 
I just new it wasn't to be, had a feeling AF was coming so put myself out the misery & done a preg test & it came up BFN  
Totally gutted, cant believe its happened today, the day before testing at hosp   
As today's went on, the discolouration has got more frequent & heavier & I'm 100% certain by tomorrow AF will have started in full flow 
I was feeling so pleased we'd got this far & now feel like my heart has been ripped out.
Been bawling my eyes out all day ....life can be so cruel!
Off to hosp for 9.30am tomorrow but they'll just be confirming what I already know....BFN

sorry for lack of personals, I hope you're all doing ok

Mrs R xx


----------



## lou-e

hi GG,
MRS R- So sorry sweetie, have been there with the AF before test date and it sucks!!!
Big Hugs sweetie     
Sorry not been around much, been keeping an eye on your progress though, just going through a difficult time again so lying low, be back in force soon. Lxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi Mrs R,I am so sorry about a/f arriving so close to test date,Cant even imagine how you must be feeling,i feel upset enough each time a/f arrives each month,hope you and dh are supporting each other through this upsetting time.
Thinking of you.    iam sure all the other glasgow girls will be on to offer you support to.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs R

Am so very very very sorry about your AF arriving.

I remember when we did our first IVF - the same happened to me - just before test day...  It was honestly the worst time of our lives (DH and me)...  We had been so convinced everything would work and were shell shocked to say the least - so honey really really feel your pain...

Nothing is going to make you feel much better for a wee while now - let your emotions go and have big cries - and hold on tight to your DH...  It definitely bought me and DH so much closer during this time.  Then slowly you will pick yourself up and get ready for the next shot - remember most peops need more than 1 try to get there (we did so on our 2nd attempt).

Sending you a very big hug & wish I could make it all better for you....

Loads of love, Tash xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Mrs R, I am so so sorry that this time hasn't worked for you, you have been so positive and strong its not fair at all.  As Tash has just said be close to your DH and have lots of hugs and love and hopefully you will start to feel strong again and get back on this rollercoaster journey. Keep going, keep strong and really take care of yourself hon. Big big hugs and we are all feeling for you today. 

Love Jules x


----------



## Lottiepots

Mrs R just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your news.. you must be having a time of it right now and I'm not sure anyone of us can say anything to make you feel better.... just want you to know that i'm thinking about you..... hope that you and hubby are there for each other throughout.. big hugs and so sorry again.. x x x


----------



## sanjo

Mrs R

Iam really so so sorry to read your news hunny    Life is just so damn cruel at times.  

I know that i cant say anything to help your pain but know that we are all here for you and thinking of you and your DH.

   

Sanjo xxx


----------



## suzee

Mrs R

I'm gutted for you.  Can't begin to guess how you feeling. I really am sorry for both you and your DH.  Take care of each other    As Sanjo said, lifes damn cruel.

Thinking of you both,

Suzee xx


----------



## sanjo

suzee said:


> Anyone else had 'snuff'?
> 
> Luv Suzee xx


Suzee

Ive had the "snuff" - not sure now exactly what its for or does but you "snuff" 4 times daily along with your daily once a day injections. It needs to be kept refrigerated and its like an asthma inhaler. x1 puff up each nostril (i think - gosh i thought that id never 4get any of this journey but i have already )

Sandra xx


----------



## whippet

Mrs R gutted for you honey. Here if you want to talk or rant or vent      

Whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- So sorry to hear your news. It is totally devastating. So much physical effort and emotional energy goes into all your hopes and dreams. I know it seems really tough just now and nothing anyone can say that will make you feel better. But you will pick you and DH up when time is right and try again as getting your dream will keep you going. Meantime loads of hugs and some time to heal is what you and DH need right now. Sending you great big hugs.                 .

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks everyone for all the messages, you've all been so nice & really supportive, it means a lot. Especially as so many of you know exactly what I'm going through right now......life can be so damn cruel when you least expect it!!!
I got confirmation from GRI today & its       
Had lots of tears, sobs, cuddles & chats with DH yest, pretty rotten day all in & one Easter Monday I'll not forget. Feel bit better today & now having thought about it I'm maybe glad it showed up yest rather than going today to GRI full of hope & being even more gutted.
I'm still feeling pretty numb & obviously devastated about it all but we both know we gave it our best shot & ultmately its not something we've got any control over.
Just need time I think, to get my head round it all & then put it down to experience & try to move on.

thanks again for all the encouragement, support, advice & kind words
be back on again soon to catch up with you all

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey girls,I'm trying to get back to some sort of normality today, stop milling about etc. 
My DH went back to work & so far I've just had a right lazy ***** day, is that allowed do you think? 

Just been reading all the posts again.....thanks girls , your words have helped & I was reading them to DH last night & we both think its great to be able to get everything out on this site with folk who know all about it. You've all been so fab through it all 

Well, GRI will review my notes & the outcome etc this Friday morning so I've to ring them Fri afternoon to find out our next steps.

Not sure how long they usually leave it before a new attempt? What have you all experienced before?

I need to get this period out the way & then as far as I'm aware take another 'normal' period
I know its a lot to put yourself through both physically & emotionally and although I'm still upset, heartbroken & gutted about the result, I'm keen to have another go asap......strike while the irons hot etc.
I know now what it all involves & have gone through the highs & lows so I'll be more prepared. It will give me something else to focus towards. Plus I keep thinking that every month I delay it could be another months worth of endometriosis growing (evil endo  ). I'll speak to the doc on Fri & take it from there.
Bit of other news though......since I got a BFN it does mean that I can eventually get my kidney stent out   & the RAH have managed to squeeze me in to have it removed this coming tuesday!!!! So hopefully I'll be feeling a bit more 'normal' after that!!  
Only prob is I need my period to be nearly away by Tuesday as they're not keen to do it when I'm bleeding so fingers crossed the period is almost gone by next Tuesday!!!! Its in full flow now & cramps galore.....dont want it to get any worse! 
Oh & I've also got a dodgy throat, think I might lose my voice ....just cant get any better!!!!!

Tash - I've lost track a bit, when's your big scan? is it at 24 or 28 wks? Cant be too far away now. Fingers crossed eh!

suzee - how you getting on with the prostap? any sign of AF yet?

big hello to all other GG's...ranweli, lottie, sadie, whippet  (how you getting on?), sandra, jules, lou-e, shazi, Catt & anyone else I've missed (sorry)

Mrs R xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Mrs R - was sorry to hear about the Royal confirming your news.. but I completely understand what you mean about knowing before they confirmed it.. I think I would prefer that too..  Also good luck for Friday and Tuesday (it's all go for you now)  Hopefully they can tell you what the next steps will be and hopefully it won't be too long..  I completely understand now that you've started why you want to keep going.. patience is not my strong point... Hope you are ok and are staying strong... big hugs to you and oh..

I was to start stimming on Easter Monday, but typically got a chest infection and had to start a course of antibiotics so we've delayed the treatment until next month... now that I feel better after the infection Im just counting the days.. have to take one of the metformin now daily..

Ranweli - see you were asking about our history on a previous page... I'm 29 and husband is 31 and we've been trying to conceive for just over two years.. we were diagnosed with male factor and we are still on the waiting list for the GRI but are giving the GCRM a shot in the meantime... this is our first go..

Hi to everyone, hope you're all well x

x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Mrs R- Hope your feeling better now hun, it just takes time for the pain and hurt to go after a BFN so don't feel guilty for cying, feeling sorry for yourself etc, you've been through a huge life event and a range of emotions, not to mention heeps of drugs in the last few weeks, stay strong.     Don't expect too much from fridays phone call though, they usually just say bad luck this time, and unless something unexpected has happened during the cycle then no change to plans xxxx
Lottie- sorry you had to delay cycle, seems always another hurdle in the way, bet your just itching to get started
Suzee- i had the snuff before, sneezed non-stop for days on end, had prostap too in the same cycle but because they were so busy i had to D/R for a month and i think prostap only lasts so long so had the snuff on top.....was horrible time, could barely lift my head for days because of migraines...i'm hoping to avoid D/R in next cycle if i can
Hope everyones well, catch up soon Lxxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi everyone,hope you ll had a great easter,and are lots of choccie,  

Mrs R-Good to hear your feeling much better and still very much positive for nxt treatment.    

Lottiepotts-ive read alot of posts about GCRM,what is this?

Sending happy thoughts to everyone.


----------



## whippet

Hi Mrs R how you doing honey? My clinic said this period and 1 normal if we had made it to transfer but quicker for us since we had no ET. As for me just working lots of hours trying to forget sore heads and still no period  . Go for baseline scan on 1st April (somewhat appropriate I feel  ) Hope AF arrives soon or will prob mean a delay  

Hope everyone else doing ok and not to full on chocolate 

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## spooq

Mrs R, I was so sad to read about your BFN  I'm thinking of you just now and hope you get some answers which will help for next time   You sound like you're doing really well but its good that you're taking your time; don't expect too much from yourself. You've been through a traumatic journey and need to grieve. Stay strong and positive    Your   is on its way   Glad to hear your other health issues are improving  

Well ladies, I should be more communicative soon enough. Sorry if I seem a bit of a quiet mouse   We just got a letter to say that we've reached the top of the waiting list and we have our pre-screening appointment at GRI on 8th April. Managed to squeeze in a quick visit to my GP to get all the necessary tests done first. Still waiting on the Western sending back the LOCAH test results to me and GRI but they've said they'll try and get this done in time. I'm now rushing to brush up on 'best practice' for treatment   I still can't decide who to tell etc. Our whole family know about our situation but we've managed to be quite vague about when we actually start - it'll be bad enough on the 2ww without everyone knowing when we'll know or not. Mind you, my parents know all about it and ultimately, it'll probably just be them that actually know all the timings. Not said anything at work as I've been here less than a year and don't really want to discuss it anyway. However, my boss has been good about me taking time away for appointments so far so I don't think that will be a problem. Will definitely take some hols for EC/ET. Sooooo excited but really scared and nervous. Anyway, enough of my rambling.

Please everyone update me with your news. Welcome to the newbies!

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone  thanks for the continuing support girls, you're all great!! 

Well I've Just been lazing about & suffering the worst AF ever!!  
Mine are usually bad because of my endometriosis but this is horrific.....think my body is seeking revenge for all those hormones I pumped it with!  Its so heavy, clots galore, bad cramps & horrid evil endo pain  Hope it bugg*rs off soon....... although mine can sometimes last for up to 15 bloomin dys!! 

I'm def phoning GRI tomorrow to find out next steps as I do want to start again soon! Am I mad?? 

Kidney stent is coming out on Tues as long as AF has eased off..... 
After that me & DH have decided we're gonna try & get a sneaky week in the sun ...not booked anything yet but watch this space!!!!

suzi - great news you're at the top of list....yee ha!! Good luck for the 8th!! We only told our 2 mums & now I've had a BFN I'm glad we kept it quiet. Thinking of you lots as you start your journey!

whippet - I hope your AF turns up soon, never arrives when we want it & then shows when we dont! 
i hope you dont get delayed because of it.

lottie - sorry about your delay, its best to be fighting fit for starting all this though, I'm sure the time will fly in for you.

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- So sorry you having rough time with AF it horrible. How did you get on phoning on Friday? I have to say I have never found the review phone call very helpful. I have always had a f/u appt to speak about what went wrond and if anything different can be done the next time round. Holiday sound like a good thing and that is what we usually do. Sending you a hug.  . 

Lottie- Sorry things have been delayed for you. It is hard when you just want to get started and then you have another hurdle. Hope the time goes past quickly for you.

Suzi- Good news about appt good luck for 8th. We didn't tell anyone except family the first time and probably wouldn't have told anyone else but they all found out when I got pg on 2nd cycle.

Suzee- How's you with the prostap any signs of AF?

Whippet- Good luck for 1st. Hope things don't get delayed.

Ranweli- How's you?

Lou-e- When your sis wedding now? What you planning for FET after that?

Tashia- When your scan now?

Jules- How's you?

Am just back from Glasgow. Now that DH is a bit more back to normal it is nice to get out and socialise again and good to be feeling like life is getting back on track for a change. So don't want to jinx myself. We were at a party last night and was great. Only 5 weeks today till our holiday so have invested in one of those electronic abdo worker things. So sitting here with my muscles getting pulled in allsorts of weird shapes. Hope it works for my flab and make me feel better about myself. Although have lost a stone now as have been back at good old WW. Just trying to be healthy as I can, getting some exercise too swimming and walking. So that when come back from hols and hopefully have seen haematologist we ca then do FET.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi all..

Still just counting the days til I can start stimming - feelin really impatient - even worse as we're not socialising as much as we usually do due to being off alcohol the now.. April will probably drag in but good to know that by the end of the month we should be underway..

Ranweli - GCRM is the Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine - new private place opened over in Cardonald in Glasgow..  A few of the girls on here have got BFP's after treatment there... we decided to pay for a turn as our Glasgow Royal appointment will not be due until the end of the year...

Whippett - good luck for tomorrow hope you are ok to start, i find the waiting is a killer..

Sadie - You'll need to tell us if the ab machine works.. I've always fancied a go on one of them..

Mrs R - Where are you thinking of going on holiday to??  A wee week in the sun is just what the doctored ordered I think - hope you have a great time and come back refreshed to start treatment..

Suzi - good luck for the 8th.. we've told family and soem close pals of our problems but don't think we're gonna tell them the exact date of our treatment..

Hi to everyone else hope you are doing well.. Julietta / Tashia how are the pregancies going, bet the time is flying in now..

x


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone 

well GRI never got round to reviewing my notes cos of a back log with easter hols so I need to wait til this Fri to phone them again 
AF is still with me although starting to ease off a bit now, poss cos I dont think I've got anymore blood left  this is like day 7/8, god all the pain etc has been awful! 
I'm phoning RAH this afternoon to give them update on period situation so hopefully I'll still be going in tomorrow to get my kidney stent out! Fingers crossed!!
Not booked a holiday as yet, only dates DH can get off soon are 17-24 April & unfortunately my period will be due at that time & I dont want to spend all that money & feel rotten when I'm there. My periods are alays awful   If we go in may my Dad will hopefully be getting his op to remove his bladder stone so I'd rather be here & then if we leave it any later I'm kinda presuming we might be kicking back off again at GRI so its all a bit up in the air jst now.
I'm also feeling guilty that if we do go away we'll be spending over £1000 & I keep thinking that its a waste when we might need all the cash we can get if 2nd ICSI doesnt work so we can go to GCRM.....head a bit all over the place the now 

sadie good luck with the weight loss, that Ab thing sounds like a torture device!!  Where you off to on your hols again?? You'll be doing your FET in no time at all, you'll be all healthy, revitalised & rearing to go!!! 

Lottie - I'm so impatient as well, hate all this hanging around waiting  I hope you get on good at GCRM, if our 2nd ICSI fails at GRI (hopefully not!!) then we'll def be paying Marco Gaudoin a visit at GCRM.
We were thinking about Lanzarote for a week but as you'll see above I'm not sure what do about it. Need to chat with DH more about it.

luv to everyone else on GG's
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Mrs R Glad you feeling a bit better, don't feel guilty about using money for a holiday, it'll prob help as you'll be nice and relaxed when you come ready for next cycle!!  Good luck with the stent tomorrow, hope all goes well!!

SBB I had one of thiose AB workers but to be honest didn't use it much as where I had to place was over/near my scar (had appendix out when young) and it felt very weird.  Gave it to my sis and she raved about it!!  Glad you getting back to normal.

Well AF eventually arrived and has now gone (thankfully).  These hot flushes are driving me mad, I'm waking 2-3 times a night, had to change jammies last night was soaked with sweat!!  Not so much headaches now and no longer feeling sicky.

Got scan tomorrow morn so hopefully alls well and can start injections (stims   is that they call them?) Thursday fingers crossed!!  

Daft question, do I need a full or empty bladder? Was prob told but lots just went right over me that day!!

Hope everyones well and not letting this miserable weather (like theres any other) dampen their day!!

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## SAMW

Hi all

Im so glad im back online. My internet connections been down for a while and my little brother came round and sorted it for me today. 
I had my et on thursday so im on the 2ww. I cant believe I have another 2 weeks before I test!!!

I need to read through all the posts so will do personals later.

Sam xx


----------



## whippet

Sam well done you. Officially PUPO fantastic  

Mrs R been thinking about you how did the stent removal go  

Suzee empty bladder for the scan hope you are good to start on the good hormones?


Lottie the waiting is murder but not long for you now honey  

As for me scan and bloods today shows not ready to start stimms yet. Go back again on fri so hope for better news then.

Hope everyone else I missed are doing ok   

Whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

hey girls 

Whippet......fingers crossed you'll get the green light for stimming when you go back on Fri 

Sam - thats great you're back on line & even better you're on your 2ww  I hope you get a BFP in a fortnights time!!!!  Try & stay as sane as poss these next few wks 

suzee - good luck for your scan today  I hope your starting your stims v.soon! The hot flushes & sweats will get better once you're on the stims. For today's scan you need an empty bladder but they'll prob tell you to go for a wee just before they take you through. Let us know how it goes. Still not sure what to do about hols 

tash & julz - I hope those baby bumps are behaving!!  How you keeping girls?

hey sadie, lou-e, lottie, ranweli, suzi, sanjo & anyone else I've unintentionally missed - hope you're all doing good  

Well I am now STENTLESS!!!!   
It has officially left the body  
It wasn't the nicest experience getting it removed but its done now. Quite painfulwhen it was taken out & afterwards its been agony using the loo, like weeing glass  so need to drink as much water as poss to get waterworks back to normal & to avoid any urine infection.
Here's hoping its the start of better health & a bit of luck for me 

lots of Luv, Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

AHHH just lost my post, I'm so dumb  : !!!!

Mrs R Glad the stents out, hope tenderness/discomfort eases off soon.

Sam Will be thinking of you on your 2ww  

Whippet good luck for Fri, hope you can start stimms then!!

Had first scan this morning and bloods.  Start stimms tonight (Gonal F) providing alls well with the blood and start snuff on 11th.  Scan wasn't too bad, lot of info to take in, a bit too much for that time in the morning!!

Hope everyones well and sending you all  

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

Suzee good luck with stimming, I'm sure your bloods will be fine & you'll be injecting!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- So pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddddd you got started. Wish you all the luck in the world. Remember hot water bottle on tummy (only up till embryo transfer not once your bubba's back in) to get blood supply going to make womb lining grow. You get busy growing those follies to get a great clutch of clucky eggs.          this is your chance for your dreams to come true.

MrsR- Glad your stent is out and you must be so relieved. Hope you get some answers tom when you phone clinic. Off on hols in 4 wks to Turkey. Can't wait.

Sam- PUPO. So glad you back online. I am sending you loads of sticky vibes and saying lots of               that this is your time.        .

Whippet- Good luck with Fri so hope you can get started. Rubbish when things delayed.  .

Lottiepots- Will let you know in 4 weeks if I have the tum and bum looking bikini good. Doubt it but will try anything. Hope time goes in quick.


Well wee update on my treatment. Phoned the GRI on Mon as I still had heard nothing about my appt with blood Dr. The nurse phoned me back on Tues to say she had spoken to Dr Lyall and that referral had def been done. Get this I had to chase it up with Professor Walker's secretary. So go on my merry way and phoned her yesterday. Low and behold she has received no referral and the next appt not till end of May. She said to phone clinic back and ask them to fax letter. Came off phone and burst into tears    . DH thought I was loosing plot. Just so sick of all the mishaps with GRI. So back to ACS clinic. Put through to Dr Lyall's secretary. She hasn't done letter and can't find my notes to see if someone else had done it. Asked her if she does if she can fax the letter to Prof Walker's secretary as I wanted to start treatment in May. Anyway after all my temper tantrums, Prof Walkers Secretary phoned me today and said she had received fax and that she had spoken to Prof Walker yesterday and she was to squeeze me in for appt in April think 24th but has sent me a card, so at least someone has a heart. I have phoned clinic back this am to see if I can book start date for FET mid May so fingers crossed that goes ahead. Will keep you posted. Sorry for rant just the usual added stress that I don't need.


Hi to Tashia, Jules, Suzi, Lou-e, Ranweli, Sanjo and anyone else have missed.

Love Sadie 

P.S Girls please don't change my bubbles as am now on count down. Ta x


----------



## hoopy74

glasgow girls me and my wife are not that far away from you, we are lanarkshire and today is our appointment to see consultant.

to be honest i havent been on the site since our first and only icsi failure in november, we were too gutted to go back on. hopefully we can get a better outcome this time at least we know what to expect.
hoping for my wife to start her drugs in approx 3 weeks or so will know for definite later.

the 2 of us were absolutely devastated it never worked last time, financial side of it doesnt really matter to us ( well it does but what im trying to say is the emotional side is the killer, i'm nervous we see consultant in 2 or 3 hours) i felt so helpless last time, my wife went thru hell afterwards and i really really tried to say and do right things

hoping for better this time, anyways take care every1, i will be back on


----------



## SBB

Hi Hoopy

Hope your appt goes well. You are not alone. We all here to support you and you know sometimes there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better you just have to cling on to hope that next time it will work for both of you. Just be there for each other lots of hugs and talk when you need to. I find this site very therapeutic as you can write things down and know that someone will understand how you feel. I know that my DH feels helpless at times when I am really upset and is scared to say the right or wrong thing. But it a comfort to me that I know he is just there to give me a hug or squeeze my hand and give me hope for next time.

Take care

Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

Thanks Sadie, thats good advice.
My wife is generally an excellent coper, this is the exception (understandably) she looks for other ways to cope regards icsi and i tend to look at this site and try to do other research to gee me up a wee bit. i'm glad we do it different ways as that tends to help and look at different perspectives

 at least we are not clubbing each other lol
support as we all agree is absolutely vital


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies,

How are we all today?

*Mrs R* - must be great having your stent out now. That's one more thing out of the way, another step taken. Hope you get some good news tomorrow. Have you booked a wee hol yet? Where were you thinking of going? Would be ideal to squeeze a break in amongst things. Think its ideal for helping with the emotional rollercoaster that is IF TX. Hope we can get something booked too but might be a bit tricky 

*Hoopy75 *  - hiya, have you posted here before? Welcome! Its nice to have a man on here for a different perspective. I can understand your apprehension about getting started again. It must have been so hard on you when it didn't work first time as well as being so worried about your DW; I can only imagine what is must be like for you men. I hope your appointment goes well tomorrow and you and your DW get some positive feedback 

*Sadie *  - what a carry on with the referral from GRI  Total nightmare! I sometimes wonder *shakes head*. Brilliant that you managed to get something set up for this month though. Hopefully you can get slotted in for FET in mid-May and then its only a matter of time. You must be so excited about your hol. That will be fantastic. You'll come back feeling wonderfully refreshed and raring to go! Where abouts in Turkey are you going?

*Suzee *  - that's great news about the stimming. Cluck cluck! Sending you lots and lots of eggie vibes 

*Lottie *  - that's a shame that you had to delay starting treatment. Hopefully not much longer to wait 

*Sam *  - 2ww!!! That's brilliant  Sending you lost of  vibes    

Whippet - hope you get the go ahead for stimming tomorrow 

Tashia - great to hear you doing so well. Bubs sounds like a handful. Maybe the next Beckham?! 

Hi to Ranweli, Jules, Lou-e, Shazi, Catt, Sanjo and all other GGs!

Was freaking out a bit this morning cos AF arrived and it only seemed like a couple of weeks I had it last and I'm normally a 40-50 day cycle. But checked using FF online and amazingly I had a 31-day cycle  

Was at GP the other day for full blood count, blood group and vag swab so hopefully results will be ready for pre-screening on Tues. DH and I must have our heads up our a**es c'os we completely forgot about the SA which is supposed to be done a week in advance   He's arranging with work to nip out, lol, at some point tomorrow. Does anyone think the results will be ready for Tues? Should I phone GRI? Scared they might delay appointment though.

Suzi


----------



## Aphrodite31

girls who are getting treatments at GCRM - could you recommend any consultants there? Im going to book my first appointment with the doctor but don't know who to ask for? Is there more than Marco Guadoin (must have misspelled it but you know who I mean  
how long will I wait for the first appointment and were you asked to do some bloods before going for the first visit?
would be grateful for any tips


----------



## spooq

Hi Aphrodite, sorry can't help you out re GCRM consultant. Don't think you'll wait long for your first consultation - maybe only 1 or 2 weeks at the most c'os its private and they can usually slot you in pretty quickly. There are some other ladies who are attending GCRM who may be able to give you the info you're looking for. You could also try Lanarkshire Local Lassies Chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135105.45;topicseen

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Aphrodite31

thanks suzi, have visited their link and ask my question there too, still hoping somebody here can give me some info


----------



## Tashia

Hi Aphrodite

Julz & I both got BFPs at the GCRM and were under Marco Gaudoin - he is a real star and what a lovely gentleman to with it!  Am under him now still with my pregnancy through the NHS - would not change him for the world!  He comes well recommended!

We had some real complications after our treatment (OHSS and then heterotopic pregnancy - one viable and the twin in my tubes - and he did a miraculous massive operation for us and saved our wee viable baby - and we are 24 weeks into our pregnancy well and blooming!).

We waited for a couple of weeks max - really as we were choosing a date that suited our schedules best (travelling for work and all that)...  Yes, they took bloods on first visit - but we went through our GP for HIV and Hep tests - to save ourselves the £200 odd pounds (what else do I pay such huge NI contributions for!).  

Let us know if any other questions - or PM me!

Good luck!  Tashia xxx

ps  Love to all you all lovely ladies (and gent - Hoopy -sorry!) xxxx


----------



## lou-e

Afternoon all,
Sam- welcome back, well done on your FET, think we did our last FET at around the same time and both got BFN's so fingers crossed this year is more lucky for us   
Mrs R- how you doing now hun Any word from GRI about your cycle review
Sadie- Things seemed to be going so well for you and you seemed so much more positive again, trust them to bu**er it all up again for you, no real surprises there though!!! Where you off to in Turkey, we've been to turkey 5 times and just love it, would have been going again this year but obviously going to Cyprus for my sis' wedding. Think its about 10-11 wks away, should be so much fun, theres a combination of olds(parents/relatives) and youngs (us lot and friends) going so plenty of babysitters and folk to enjoy nights out with. It's a full cycle i'm doing not FET this time, which is why i'm waiting because couldn't fit it all in before.
Aphrodite- I'm also going to GCRM, seen a female Dr called Dr Shiels, i think, she was lovely too. We just phoned and went in for a consultation within 2 weeks and they went through our old history and what was needed before starting Eg bloods, amh, SA. Once there all done then you have all the HFea forms to do and then are ready to begin. 
Suzee-   great news you,ve started stims. When you in for your 1st scan
Suzi- Good luck for screening appointment, let us know how you get on.
Hoopy- welcome, hopefully you will find us useful here, good luck with upcomming cycle
Whippet- good luck for tomorrow, hopefully your ready to go 
Hi to all of the other GG's, hope your all doing ok 
LXXX


----------



## Aphrodite31

*Tashia , Lou-e* , thanks a lot girls for your opinions on the clinic and doctors and other information, thats really appreciated  

*Tashia* - congratulations on the pregnancy - fingers crossed everything goes well ,I'm sure it will


----------



## hoopy74

naw i havent posted on here b4 i have posted on this website but in the 2 week wait thread which is quite unfamiliar as im a man!!!! but heh any info i can give my wife the better as there is no i in team. you both go thru it together, just back from appointment and all steam ahead, ready to get started in 3 weeks or so. my wife was uptight but felt better when we went in so heres hoping


----------



## cat77

Hi Aphrodite my DH + i also had IVF treatment at the GCRM. I'm on the 2ww at the moment and i started to post on that thread a few days ago..due to test on 2 days time (Sat 5th April)   
There such a lovely bunch at the GCRM as Tasha said already..We had the 1st app within a couple of weeks our Nhs app is not till (Sept 0 so we went there to speed things up..our consultant at the RAH was Dr Gemmell who is also at the GCRM so thats one of the reasons why we went there and the other was the success rates are great.. ...we also saved money and went to our GP for HIV and HEP tests to save £200, let face it it's the only thing you will get from them ... On the 1st app i had bloods and ovarian ass done and got the result back about 10 days later as it was over the Xmas and new year period. I had Marco for EC and Dr Shield was in at my ET talking us through it.The nurses are also all very nice.

Hope this helps you for now and goodluck  

Hi to everyone else!  

Cat xx


----------



## Aphrodite31

*cat77* 
thanks a lot for your opinion, i'm glad you all have such good experiences with them. I gave the clinic a call today asking for an appointment with Marco but the first available one is 5th of May. So I need to wait until then. Was wondering if I can speed things up by doing some blood tests myself before the appointment - I'll follow your advice as for hep and HIV tests - but maybe we will do some hormonal tests so I will already have some results during my first visit. As far as I know we have to pay for every tests anyway and this is on top of consultation fee?

*cat77* - good luck on sat , fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs R

hello everybody, How are you all?

well its all quiet on the western front with me.......I've not been doing very much, just taking things easy since my stent came out, really starting to feel the benefit of it now  
I'm planning on having a blow out tomorrow night.....me, DH, some friends & family are all going to a charity night at a wee local bowling club.....cheap booze & cheesy music   should be good!!

aphrodite - hello & welcome, Although I dont attend GCRM at the minute (I've had my 1st ICSI at GRI) I cant recommend Marco Gaudoin highly enough, I've saw him as my gynae for several years now cos I have endometriosis & he's operated on me. He is a fab guy!!! A total gem!! I was fully prepared to pay privately for my ICSI at GCRM but he told us to use our 'free' nhs attempts at the Royal & then if they fail to come & see him. 5th of may isnt too far away

catt - not long til test date,   , how you doing? staying sane? I hope you get good news. Are you being good & resisting testing til Sat or are you tempted to do an early test? Good luck either way 

hoopy - great to have a guy on here, I'm luvin' the name! ...is it due to a fondness for the Green & White by any chance ?? So glad your appointment went well & DW can get started soon! Sounds like she's got a lot of support from you which is fab!! I'm hoping to be doing my 2nd ICSI in the not too distant future, Wishing you both lots of luck for the journey ahead 

lou-e its tomorrow I'm ringing GRI for a new action plan, here's hoping we can get back on the mad rollercoaster again soon!!!! Not too long til Cyprus, you getting excited about your Sis's big day? What part of cyprus you off to? I've been lots of times to different parts....luv it!!

Suzi - being stent free is great! I'm enjoying going for a wee again    We've not booked a holiday yet, I'll speak to GRI tomorrow & see if we can get rough idea of new start dates then we need to work round my nightmare AF due dates, Dad's op, Mum's 60th & hubbies availability in terms of hols from wrk......god knows when we'll fit one in but I'd soooooo like a wee week in the sun. If it were to be April or early May time we'd probably go to lanzarote, but if its later in the year then I think majorca would be favourite. Hope hubbies SA doesnt delay your appt, it usually says a week before but i'd imagine they do the testing pretty soon after receiving sample so if he does it tomorrow hopefully they should be able to get results by Tues you'd think.....good luck! Hope AF is treating you ok!

Whippet - are you stimming now Good luck  

Sadie not long til your jetting off, Turkey will be fab I'm sure & then you'll have the joy of TX to look forward to when you're back! Mid May will be here before you know it! What a carry on with the appointments & referrals etc. At least its sorted now. Good luck babes.

suzee - dis you get started with stims? 

Big Hello's to tash, julz, lottie, ranweli, shazi, sanjo etc etc

lots of luv, Mrs R xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi,

Mrs R - I was really sorry to hear about your BFN. I know I am several weeks late in saying to you, but I am not getting a chance to go online much. I am glad that you seem to be coping  and have now got your stent out and hopefully you will be a mummy really soon.

Samw- Good luck to you on your 2ww. I hope that you can bring some positive news to the thread and start a lucky run of BFP's for everyone. I will have my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Baby Sam is still good, but I am just not finding the time to get on here much so apologies to everyone that I haven't done personals for. I have only mananged to quickly read all the posts but I am sure I will be in more of a routine soon and have a little more time. I am enjoying it loads though!

love
Shazi x


----------



## shazicowfan

p.s. tried to upload a pic of Sam but don't know how it didn't work. Will get one up as soon as I get my more technical other half to see what I have done wrong xx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r you are right about name hoopy is connected to a certain football team that i go and watch.
thinking about defecting to broxibear74 tho!!!!!!!


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Guys and Gals ( )

Hope your all doing OK, just popped on to check up on you all!

Hoopy - Id best not post my wee boys piccie on his "gers" strip    Really should update seen as it way past xmas, but just not sure how to    Good luck for the treatment

Shazi - Sam is gorgeous - will try to see you soon.

Mrs R - Hows things hunny

Sam- 

Hiya to all GGs and have a good weekend

Love from Sanjo xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Afternoon folks

well some news from me.....spoke to GRI this morning & they're happy for me to start my 2nd ICSI when my next AF arrives!!! No real reason why 1st ICSI was unsuccessful  For next cycle they're gonna try me at a higher dose of GonalF, i was on 225 the last time. I've to ring them on day 1 of next AF (should be due around 21st April fingers crossed) & get my prostap appt booked for day 21 etc, so I'll be back on rollercoaster Late May/ early June time!!  I'm champing at the bit to get started again......patience    
Only downside is that our holidays plans are well & truly scuppered now, too much on & happening before TX start to fit in a wee sunshine break, still not to worry this is more important! 

Sanjo - I'm doing good thanks! Feel alot better with stent out! Other than a few endo twinges in my left ovary I feel strangely normal for a change  Hows you, what you up to this weekend??

hoopy - no dont do it.......dont defect!!!! Dont be swayed to the evil side  We'll be back bigger & better if we can get rid of that wee a-hole!!!! Me & DH are season tkt holders, wouldnt miss a home game, even go to away games if we get tkts. We were at Castle Greyskull last Sat ....ucch onwards & upwards eh!!Where do you sit?

shazi - thanks hunni, I'm doing good, I've put it down to experience & I'm looking to the future now. Sam is just adoreable, he's a right wee cutie! Glad you're enjoying life as a mummy, you'll get a routine sorted soon. Luv to you & sam

hope everyone else has a good weekend
Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

I'm feeling a bit sorry for myself today. Been really down all day   Just spoke to DH and he wasn't able to get the SA done because he couldn't get away from work   So angry I feel like crying my eyes out   His work always seems to come first no matter what and I sometimes wonder if this IF journey is something I'm doing alone  

Mrs R - great that you got some good news. Stay  

Sorry for the whinge, ladies  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi Suzipooh,

Never be sorry for whinging, thats what we're here for!!  Its c**p that dh didn't get away from work, I don't blame you for being angry!!  .  You may feel alone but you're not, we're all here and going on the journey with you.  I hope you feel better soon, once you've clubbed him over the head with the frying pan!!  

Had 2 days of stimms now, got a bruise on my tummy, is that normal or something I'm doing wrong?  Still having the hot flushes though grr!!

Have to go for another scan next Friday and start snuff then too.

Mrs R thats great you getting to go again on next AF.  Its hard to be patient, try think positive.  Sending you lots of  

Hi to everyone hope you all well,

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## Aphrodite31

Mrs R - thanks for your recommendation

Suziepooh - we all get low when things don't go as planned, you are entitled to be frustrated, big hug


----------



## cat77

Hi Mrs R Thanks for your well wishes i'm just about managing to hold off till tomorrow not long now. Was going insane yesterday sick fed up of analysing every twinge, just want to know so can move on from this and make plans, more treatment or holiday etc. But like you this is much more important than any holiday even though we need it.
Thats great you can start treatment again really soon gives you both something to look forward to. May all your hopes and dreams come true.   

Cat xx


----------



## whippet

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

Cat any news? Thinking about you honey  

Mrs R glad you good to go again rund 2 will be the lucky one for us  

Suzi hang in ther honey this is such an emotional rollercoaster  

As for me had to go back today but finaly got green light to start stims today  back for first scan fri 

Whippet x


----------



## cat77

Girls got a    at the clinic today.so so chuffed     can't believe it. We did a test before we went to the clinic just to prepare us in case it was negative and the  positive came up within 15 seconds. Thats another positive result for the GCRM.    

Hope to past my luck to you girls now!      

Thanks whippet for your thoughts  

Cat xx


----------



## whippet

Cat congratulations big time honey. I wonder if you were the nervous looking couple I seen this morning first thing  

Whippet x


----------



## cat77

Hi Whippet Our app was at 11.30,and another couple came in after us was that you?x


----------



## whippet

No ca we were there at 8.50 straight from a night shift!

Congrats again honey

Whippet x


----------



## lou-e

Evening GG,
Cat77- fantastic news hun       Well done sweetie, the GCRM are certainly building themselves a good reputation on this thread. Please don't let the good luck end when it comes to my turn   
Mrs R- good news about starting again straight away, this will be the ONE    
Suzi- sorry your feeling so down right now, my DH hardly says anything about the whole IF thing too and sometimes i feel quite alone dealing with it too, but most men just find it really difficult to open up( wish they were all like hoopy), so am sure that he probably cares more than you think. I usually just get a tighter hug than normal if i'm feeling down about it all and although hes a great listener he really struggles with the right words, but the sheer tears of joy(when DS was born) and absolute devastation in his eyes(during M/c) said more than 1000 words    We do understand how your feeling so feel free to rant xx
Sadie- keeping quiet recently, not like you  
I'm off for 10 days parental leave   , can't wait to spend some quality time with DS, and catching up with all my friends, bliss, i love being paid for staying at home.....maybe thats why i'm so keen for another...9 months off is so worth the money we've spent     
Take care all 
LXXXXXX


----------



## cat77

Hi Whippet We were certainly a nervous looking couple thats for sure.I wish you all the best for your icsi treatment this time.Fingers crossed sending you my   
take care xx

Hi Lou-e Thank you i hope to pass this   on to you. When does your treatment start??

Cat xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Catt

So very very very pleased  for you honey - wow another GCRM BFP - they really are superb over there!  

When is your first scan? Bet you cannot wait!  

Sam - when are you due to test?

Love to everyone else - hoping this will be the start of another BFP run for you lovely ladies!

Tash xxx


----------



## hoopy74

lou i'm sure your husband does care a hellofa lot, sometimes guys dont know really what to say. Generally, you will know that he is really there for you, whether its a wee hug, a grasp of your hand, i'm sure he is doing all of that.
at times i wish i could say and do better things but i know my wife knows i feel her worry and pain.
she really is a gr8 person and if it was at all possible ( which it obviously isnt) i would go thru all the physical stuff for her, thats the hardest part for me. As this is going to be our 2nd attempt ( first at GCRM) we really didnt have a clue the first time and had no understanding how physical as well as mental the procedure was.
We are now more prepared and we really pray every day that we have a better outcome, i really love my wife and that is the only thing missing in our happy world.


----------



## SBB

Hi


Cat- Fabulous news I'm am so pleased for you. My friend started her treatment last week at GRCM so will tell her another one in the bag for them.               


Lou-e- Hi have been around and have been reading posts just been a bit hectic this weekend and not had time to post. The thread is moving so fast it hard to keep up. DH is all better now and has been away to Dublin this weekend with some friends for 40th celebrations. Just so pleased to see him back to normal. I have been busy doing stuff with sis and the kidz and was at Mamma Mia today which was fab. Back to work tom after being off on hols for a week. Hope you have fun for your parental leave. We going to a place called Colakli- Near Side. Fly into Antalya. Never been to turkey so looking forward to going somewhere new.

Sam- How you holding up on your 2ww. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and   thoughts. 

Hoopy- So good to get a guys perspective on things and good to know that you care for your wife's physical pains as well as all the emotional stuff that both of you as a couple have to endure. Sending you lots of   thoughts and saying a wee   that the next time will be your turn.

Whippet- Good news for you about stimms. Hope not too painful.

Suzi- So sorry about DH and SA. Will he be able to do it at beginning of week or will all this scupper your appt? Sending you a great big  . This can be so difficult sometimes but always remember that you two need to stick together and maybe you need to have the chat about how important this is to you and that you both need to work together to make this work. Sorry if I sound like a right old agony aunt. I'm sure you probably done that already but it still doesn't stop you feeling let down by him. Men!

Mrs R- Good news you can start again. We will probably be cycling around same time as am planning to be starting mid May/June. The waiting is the hard part and I have had a wee emotional wobble earlier as I am so scared of starting again but at same time can't wait as I just want this to work so much. 

Suzee- Poor you all those jabs. Just think how many wee clucky eggs you cooking.

Shazi- Hi so glad all going well and motherhood is suiting you down to the ground. Nice to hear from you and Sam is just gorgeous.

Tashia- Hi you bump getting bigger?  

Hi to all the other GG's hope you are all well.

Wee update- The girl from Thrombophilia clinic phone me on Fri to say that there is a cancellation for Thurs 10th April so heading to clinic on Thurs. 

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

Hope everyone enjoyed the weekend. The weather was not bad apart from a wee bit of snow  

Cat77 - congratulations on your     

Suzee - hope stimming is going well  

Sadie - thanks for being an agony aunt   Any words of wisdom helps. Communication is key but can be so difficult when we're both in pain and dealing with it differently. Sometimes DH surprises me with certain things he says which lets me know he really wants a baby too. Other times, I get so frustrated with his seemingly lack of commitment iykwim  

Aphrodite, Lou-e, Whippet - many thanks for your messages of support too. It just makes me feel so much better that there are other people who understand how I feel. 

I was having a "feel sorry for me" day but I guess we all have them   Feeling much better now. DH has just started a new job and I think he's feeling the pressure. Its just so tough when we've been waiting for so long I'm scared that other things will get in the way of us making the most of our 2 NHS funded cycles   

Wasn't able to get the SA done but spoke to GRI and as long as its in no longer than 1 week before our post-screening appt, shouldn't be a problem   Taken the day off work tomorrow; our appointment is at 11.30am. I wonder if the Western has finally sent results of the LOCAH tests?  

Suzi
xxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi Mrs R Glad your well after stent removal and your next icsi comes round really fast.

Cat= Congratulations on your   .Wishing you all the best and keeping my fingers crossed for you.       

suzipooh- i Completely understand how you feel about dh,My dh never shows his feelings to me about tx,but i know he still cares,We were talking last night and he started to get quite emotional so i was relieved(if thats the right word)coz sometimes i feel that i am handling this on my own.

sam-hows the two week wait goin sending you lots of   
    
Hoopy74- welcome to the thread i can see you putting the male perspective forward to our questions.best wishes to you and you and mrs hoopy.  

Shazicow-just had to say sam is absolutely gorgeous, 

Tashia-hows that bump growing and hope you are well.

Sending lot of positive and happy thoughts to you all.

Luv ranweli.


----------



## spooq

Hi Ranweli - your DH sounds a bit like mine. I know what you mean by "relieved"   

Not feeling so good now. Must've spoken too soon. DH phoned at lunch and I thought he was going to say that he wasn't allowed to go to the appointment but.....he got a right telling off from his manager about professionalism blah blah   He started this job about 3 weeks ago and his boss is going off her head about giving him time for our hospital appointments. We've got the one tomorrow, he's got to do another SA, then another appointment on 29th, and after that I'd only expect him to be there for EC as its obviously essential   All other appointments, I can handle on my own or with my Mum. But his boss isn't quite getting that its only 4 times. I think its c'os 3 of those fall on the same month. I'm sooo upset. I am petrified that DH is not going to get any flexibility from his work about this and it'll totally f**k up our treatment. I just don't know what to do now


----------



## hoopy74

suzi

his boss sounds like a real pain in the ass, i'm sure you will both get there. at the end of the day i say this to mrs hoopy(as she was nicely called in another post) its only work, there are much more important things than work. we can all smile to our bosses put a face on and do what we need to do, at the end of the day they are colleagues only.
your family, particularly your husband and your friends are what really matters.

 or we could baseball bat him joke!!!!!!!


----------



## Tashia

Hi Suzipooh

Your DH's boss sounds like a real mare!  He is legally entitled to time off for doctors appointments - has he explained the situation (I know this is difficult for guys to spit out!)...  How come females always seem to be awful bosses - I always find that they are less sympathetic etc and can be really nasty (not all of them I hesitate to add though!).  I have a small team myself and try where possible to be as understanding and flexible as possible - but you know I think IVF taught me to be like this - whereas previously I was perhaps a little less understanding/flexible too...

At the end of the day, what is most important is your tx - if his boss values the job he does the rest of the time - then she will come to realise (with time) that these 4 'absences' are no big deal in the bigger picture...  Your DH will have to take her 'criticism' on the chin and work to keep her on side with his fab efforts the rest of the time!

Can you DH take in his SA sample early morning to avoid taking time off?  I know some clinics open from early am?

Keep your chin up and DONT let this stress you out too much - you need to focus on relaxing and remaining chilled out - as your mind set is VERY important for your treatment - stress will not help anyone!

We are all with you on this one    

Tash xxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi Suzipooh- Iam sorry to hear about dh boss,To her point of view she probably doesnt understand why he needs time off,But that is just typical nowadays,if she knows about th situation how can she be soooo arogant.  .

Hoopy74-Glad you liked the referal to your dear mrs hoopy. 

Tashia and bump-hello


----------



## cat77

Hi Girls thanks for your well wishes it means a lot. 

Hi Tashia Yeh its so exciting but im now wishing the days past for my 1st scan on 28th April when i will be 7wks 4days it can't come quick enough. Any advice for the next 3 weeks?? You must of had such a terrifying start to your pregnancy are you keeping ok now?? so happy for you.

Its soo busy on this thread its hard to keep up with you all so forgive me.
Hi to everyone else.

Cat xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all, 

Not been around for a few days. Feeling bit down but suppose that comes with this 'IF journey'. Feeling better now, got a few more fish for aquarium, that always cheers me up. (one of fish has had 4 babies yesterday!! see they can manage it!!)

Cat77 BIG CONGRATS!!! Thats wonderful I'm so pleased for you both  A nice pressie for xmas!! 

Suzipooh Your DH's boss sounds like a right pain (polite way to put it)!! I don't understand her problem, its not as if he's wanting days off, just a few hours here and there. WITCH!! As Tashia said, we are all with you!!

Well still stimming away, got a bruised tummy and bit sore and sore heads but you gotta do what you gotta do!!

Its strange/scary to think that in a week or so I could be BFP (well PUPO anyway). Get butterflies in my _bruised _ tummy when I think about it.

Hope you all well,

Suzee xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi girls!

Just wondering if anyone can please give me some advice and/or share their experiences with me.  I'm currently in the process of trying to choose a clinic and have narrowed it down to the Glasgow CRM or the ERI.  Can't decide.  GCRM is much more expensive but does do egg sharing.  For some reason I always seem to think that if its expensive its better which I know is not always the case.  Help!!!!

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Tashia

Hi Jen

Welcome to the string!

I can only talk from experience with the GCRM and rate them extremely highly!  We have had 3 BFPs on this string since November last year with the GCRM - and believe that their overall success rates are running at over 50% (dependent on your age group)...

The team @ the GCRM are superb - a very personal service and the tx is created based on your specific circumstances - not an off the shelf tx that a lot of the other clinics tend to do...  Basically they do an AMH test which measures you follicles and various other things (wont get too technical) and they then tailor your tx to what they know will work best for you (from their experience).

I personally felt extremely comfortable and at ease through the whole process with the GCRM and strongly believe that the lack of stress/worry that was generated as a result of this contributed to our BFP as well.

If you want to PM me for more info/to get my contact number pls do and will be happy to chat through in more detail!!

Another good contact to talk to if you are talking about egg sharing is Julie on this string - as Julie got a BFP same time as me at the GCRM through egg sharing and would be able to explain that side of the process more...  Catt is our most recent BFP @ the GCRM and I am sure will also rave about them to you shortly!   

Good luck whichever you opt for!

Tash xxx

ps  Hi to all you other lovely ladies out there!  Baby is doing fine - started getting really active this week - giving me frights with the amount of movement etc!  No moaning though - loving it to bits!  26 week scan next week to see if placenta has moved - will keep you all posted! xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey girls & bhoy!!!

Not been around for a few dys cos I'm making the most of feeling good now that the stent is out!! 
Been really busy, Charity night with way too much cider on Fri nite , Football on Saturday , Friends over on Sat nite so more booze , lazy day with DH on sunday, out looking at bedroom furniture with mum on Monday, dinner at In-laws Mon nite & then yest I'd to take my Dad for his pre-op assessment followed by a shopping trip to Braehead so I've been a busy girlie indeed!!!

how you all doing? Just been reading the posts..........

Catt -   is just fab news hunni. 
I'm so delighted for you      
You just take care & look after yourself & that wee precious cargo!!! GCRM definitely sound the business, I've been wondering these past few wks that if we'd paid & gone there instaed of NHS with GRI would I now maybe have a BFP too, but who knows eh, I'll give my 2nd shot at GRI a go & if that fails it'll be dipping into our savings big time to pay Marco a visit at GCRM. Its really great news, bet you cant wait for the next 3wks or so to pass so you can have your scan.Well done you  

Suzi - How did your appt at GRI go yest? whats the plan of action? Whats to happen about DH's sample getting done? Must be an added stress if DH's work are being akward sods , he is entitled to time off for appts, just depends how much personal details he wants to reveal to them. Try & not stress as it'll do you no good. Hope it all works out which I'm sure it will 

Suzee - hey sweetie hows that bruised tummy of yours? How many dys stimming you on now? When have you to go for your scan? Lots of luv n luck

Lou-e are you enjoying the time off with DS. What you been up to? 

Hoopy - You sound like you're a great support to your DW. It must be hard for you guys to know what to say etc but you sound like you're doing a grand job so keep up that good work! I hope that the one little thing missing for you both will be filled v.soon, When are you & DW due to get started with your TX? What about the result at the weekend ....not good enough!!!

Sadie - I'm so jealous you saw Mamma Mia!!! I couldnt get tkts. I luv that show. I saw it through in edinburgh a few years ago & thought it was fab!! 
If we do end up cycle buddies that's be jst great. I'm really scared about re-starting too, not to do with the actual process or anything just because it's our last hit with the NHS & I'm terrified we get the same end result. Like you I want this so much & I'm scared of it failing again. What scares me as well is if we do go private & keep getting BFN's when do you call it a day, I'd hate the thought of being penniless & babyless......uch well enough of my concerns, onwards & upwards eh , wheres my PMA gone!  Good Luck for your appointment tomorrow, that was handy one came up, let us know how you get on.

ranweli - how you doing? are you managing to stay patient while you wait for TX? Is it GRI you're going to be attending? Hope you're ok & I'm sure it'll fly by & it'll soon be your turn to jump on the mad rollercoaster 

Jen - welcome to this thread  I'm using my NHS attempts at GRI just now but if the next one fails I'll def be going private to GCRM. The consultant there Marco Gaudoin has been my gynae for years & is such a lovely guy. I have complete trust & faith in him. They're success rates seem to be fab over there as well so if it were me & I was paying privately I'd pick GCRM for sure. Good Luck xx

Tash - not long til your scan now, thats great jnr is so active!! here's hoping you get good news next week, thinking of you! 

luv to all other Glasgow Girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi ladies & gent 

*Cat77 *  - you must be so excited about your first scan on 28th  Just take it easy for the next few weeks, and relax! It'll be here very soon.

*Suzee *  - congratulations on your baby fish! I used to keep tropical fish but they don't mix well with cats  Hope the bruising has died down now. You must be getting excited. When do you think EC/ET will be? Sorry - still new to the treatment process so I might be asking a stupid question 

*Tashia *  - bubs sounds like a lively one. Do you think you will get one of those 4d scans done? Will you find out the sex?!

*Mrs R* - things went well yesterday, thanks. Got our bloods done for HIV etc and also they took a sample for me for the AMH test. Also had to pee in a pot (nice). DH is to get his SA done no later than a week before our next appointment on 29th. He got a bit of crap off his boss yesterday for it not being an "in and out" appointment 

Big "HI" to everyone else: Sadie, Aphrodite, Lou-e, Whippet, Ranweli, Hoopy, Jen, Shazi, Lottiepots, Julz, Sanjo and SamW. Wow - can you believe how many of us there are?!!! 

Suzi


----------



## Mrs R

Suzi thats great things are moving, all your results will be back when you return on the 29th & they'll map out dates etc for you then. Good stuff!!
Bu**ar your DH's work, always something isnt there making life difficult!! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

i can start off this post as hello ladies as has been pointed out i'm the only lad!! ( is that kinda gay me being on this thread?)   

anyways mrs r first and foremost regarding football keep the faith!

every1 else i thot i have to mention GCRM also thats where our treatment starts in next couple of weeks, i dont want to make it sound like a rant but i have to say my god professionalism and treatment, people skills is so much better than the nuffield ( only myself and mrs hoopys personal opinion )
was in 2day again and it really does feel good, yes there are no guarantees but put it this way if compare what i felt at this time at nuffield to now its night and day.

also a wee bit of news about mrs hoopy, shes asked me to send on this link so she can read posts etc ( she usually doesnt do those kindof things, different way of preparing for her usually) as she has been happy with feedback that i have gave her from GCRM.

You never know mrs hoopy might even post!!!!!!  

anyways take care every1
hoopy74


----------



## EllieJ

Evening to everyone, I've spent all day skiving at work reading this thread and thought I'd finally take the plunge... I registered a couple of years ago when we were considering tx at IM Barca, but a house move to Scotland and a meltdown on my part (not related!) meant that I've had a 2-year tx sabbatical...
BUT I decided that it's now or never, so we are starting tx at GCRM next month, on the short protocol (which is a first for us) following their advice that I have mild PCO (another first).
Over 10 years ttc we've tried Clomid, IUI, IVF and ICSI, all without even a sniff of a BFP - or any reason why not. So I'm thrilled to read all the glowing reports of GCRM... here's hoping...
Ellie  xx


----------



## hoopy74

good luck elliej


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

Mr Hoopy - you are funny!  Glad you are at the GCRM - you are in safe hands!  Good luck!

Welcome EllieJ - good luck for your tx - we are all here to support & share moans/questions etc - so feel free to join in!

We were very similar (my DH and I) - 6 IUIs and 1 IVF with not a sniff of a BFP after 6 yrs of trying - then the GCRM worked for us (when we least expected it to!).  Also went short protocol with metformin on the run up to tx - are you also on metformin?  The more I read/hear about it, the more I think this has something to do with contributing to BFPs...

How are all the other ladies doing?  I really cannot keep up anymore - pg hormones and memory lapses are the excuses I am using!  Pls all post us during tx and let us know what is happening - so we can all be there for you!

Sadie - hope you are well - big hug!

Tash xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- I am doing okay. Glad to hear your wee bubba doing lots of dancing. Good luck for scan. My appt with Haematologist tomorrow and then I have to phone clinic on Friday to see if I can book for FET mid May or if I need to see Dr Lyall again. Hope I can just book as just want to get it over with. As you can tell from my tone I'm am not too confident and am really just wanting to move on to the GRCM or if not there then thinking of options abroad maybe Czech Republic Reprofit Clinic. Not really decided what to do. I know it really good of my SIL to egg donate for us and I will be ever eternally grateful to her as without her we would have had no chance. She has offered again but I am beginning to wonder if we can just sneak away and do our own thing as I feel I have asked enough of all of them worrying about us so much. Have been quite upset this week thinking about it all. As we have decided 1 private cycle and that it call it quits and get on with life but the closer it coming the more scary it all seems. Thanks for hug. One coming your way too  .

Hoopy- Good luck with it all. You made me smile too.

Ellie- Hi nice to meet you. You sound like me been through the mill and back again. I so wish you all the best of luck and with the way things going at GRCM well you will be in best of hands. I   that this is your turn.  

MrsR- Mamma Mia was good and cheered me up a bit. Like you it knowing when to call it quits and DH and I have had a discussion about having 1 private cycle if this FET not a success the calling it quits. But the nearer it getting the more scared I feel and wonder if I will ever feel comfortable with giving up. But I know that financially we just couldn't afford to keep going like most of us I guess. Finger crossed that you and I will not have to think about it and that our turn will come next.  

Jen- Hi nice to meet you. Think you will find alot of support for GRCM on this thread but I know at least 3 other people on anther thread who have got BFP with them and two of my friends have just started treatment so hopefully 2 more to the list. Good luck.

Suzi- Sound like your DH boss a right horror. But as all the girls have said this far to important and he will maybe just have to let it wash over him. But easier said than done. Good luck hope you get going on 29th.

Suzee- Sending you clucky egg vibes. Hope your bruises better soon.  

Sis has just phoned taking her out driving. Will pop on later and finish post.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just to update you guys.

Seen at Thrombophilia Clinic yesterday. They have repeated my bloods and are also doing Autoimmune Antibody Bloods too. To be seen by them again on the 1st May. He said sees no reason why I can't go ahead and book FET for mid May as all blood test should be back by then. He said that they wouldn't be routinely giving me any blood thinning drugs like Clexane and Aspirin but has no objections to me having this through my FET as I am someone who is more predisposed to having thicker blood, which may or may not interfer with implantation but it will not do me or the embryos any harm. So he just said need to speak to Dr Lyall and discuss what best to do. So will phone the clinic today and try to sort out getting booked for mid May. Fingers crossed that they say I can try this feel like I have nothing to lose as last chance saloon with them.

Wish me luck will let you all know how it goes.

Sorry for me post got to dash!

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Had 2nd scan this morning, 3 x follies size 12, 2 x size 10 plus few wee ones.  To go back on Monday for another scan, to keep stimming and snuff (although just started that 7am today).  So I'm guessing EC will be mid/end of next week.  Getting really scared now.  

I can't believe the weight I've put on in the last few weeks, over half a stone!!  Nurse says this common not to worry, just another side effect.  

Sadie - Glad you got ok for FET in May, hope all goes well in getting it arranged  

EllieJ & Jen - nice to meet you, welcome to the Glasgow Girls!! 

Mrs R - how you doing, glad you feeling better  

Cat77 * Tashia - hope you both well and taking it easy

Hi to everyone else, hope you all well and have a good weekend!! 



Suzee xxx


----------



## EllieJ

Thanks to all for the warm welcome - I will get round to learning names very soon I promise! 

Tashia I'm not on metformin, the nurse at the planning appt didn't mention it - my AMH score was 17 which I think is only just over the 'normal' range... Wondering now if I should ask them about it? Although I've heard that the side effects are pretty gruesome...?!

Hope everyone is well, I'm anxious about tomorrow's footie already - been an adopted follower of QoS for the last 12 years so hoping and praying they win tomorrow! 
xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, hope you've all got nice weekends planned!!
I'm still feeling really good & I'm hoping to got to cinema & out for bite to eat with DH tomorrow & then we're off to the football on Sunday so again another busy weekend.

Hoopy -  Its not gay of you to be posting on here  I am indeed trying to keep the faith  off to Fir Park on Sunday.....need to save face from now til end of season!! GCRM does seem to come highly recommended & the results seem to speak for themselves so heres hoping you & Mrs Hoopy will be adding another BFP! Marco Gaudoin is jst fab, are you seeing him? Tell Mrs Hoopy to get posting, we'd luv to hear from her too!!

Ellie - welcome to the site  What a time you've been having sweetie, here's hoping GCRM's magic works for you. Looking forward to getting to know you better, glad to hear you're another girl who luvs her footie  wishing you lots of luck for the journey ahead 

tashia - dumb question coming up......what is metformin? another dumb question.......what difference between short & long protocols? Maybe Ellie can answer this. I've no idea what my ICSI was classed as  Hope you've got a nice relaxing weekend planned for you & that precious cargo 

Sadie - yeah I know exactly how you're feeling & it is scary & horrible but fingers crossed it never comes to that eh! PMA!  Good news that its looking like your FET can go ahead mid may! I'll keep everything crossed your bloods come back ok   Just wondering - Have you thought about ever going to GCRM if things dont work out? Think that will be our next port of call. I hope the FET works & you dont need to worry!!! If we get our timings right we could be on the 2ww together right enough 

suzee - you keep up the good work hunni, those follies are doing a grand job in there! By Monday you'll be ready for EC I'm sure, I hope it all goes to plan prob Thurs/Fri next week eh, dont be scared, its exciting! Everythings crossed for you. I'm feeling really good, thanks for asking 

righty ho...hope you all have a fab weekend
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

Yes Mrs R it is Marco who we are seeing, heres hoping we are as lucky as others. Mrs Hoopy ( i love that name ) has been reading posts, shes quite shy might not post but taking comfort from all GCRM stories like i am.

1 thing to say uefa cup is mince anyway lol

have a good weekend all

hoopy


----------



## shazicowfan

Hi folks,

Still trying to catch up with all the posts, you lot are all so chatty and I have about 2 minutes to
myself every day since Sam arrived!
Had him wearing some dungarees today and he just looked so much like a grown up boy instead of a wee newborn.

Cat- huge congratulations on your BFP, that is wonderful news and heres hoping the good luck rubs off on everyone else
Suzee- you sound like you are growing lots of good eggs, all the best for your next scan and for e.c.
Suzi- sorry you have had a rubbish time recently with your husband's work, as if treatment isn't stressful enough already without any added pressure
Tashia- how exciting to be getting lots of movement now, you will see a big difference at your next scan

Hello to the new folk who I haven't managed to get to know yet and hi to everyone else , I hope everyone is doing ok and I hope I haven't missed out anyone in the middle of treatment, like I said, still trying to catch up. Sam and I are doing well and I truly hope that everyone on here gets their BFP and has their life turned upside down in the most lovely way.

love
Shazi x


----------



## catt

Hello all - not been on in ages and now I'm going to post a 'me' post - sorry but I really really need advice.
I've been waiting to start drugs again for FET. I had a period 2 weeks ago and was told to phone in on my next one. Usually my periods are like 12 weeks apart but this year seem to be more regular. Anyway, on Friday I started a period but it's very very light and this is probs because it's only 2 weeks since last one so not much there! If I phone tomorrow I'll either start drugs on a day 4 or 5 - is this too late do you think? And with such a light period is my body not really ready to start thickening up for FET??! I just know the nurses will leave it up to me to decide but onbviously I want to maximise the perfect conditions for FET to help it work -aagh - really stressing over this! What does everyone think?

Love to all - sorry for selfish post.

Catt


----------



## Mrs R

catt - I'm pretty new to all this having only had 1 ICSI cycle so cant really offer any advice sorry. What did you decide to do? Did you ring clinic this morn? Good Luck either way 

shazi - your wee pic of Sam is just so sweet!! I'm pleased to hear he's keeping you on your toes, typical man eh 

hoopy - here's hoping Marco works his magic for you both  went to game yesterday - better result wise, but defence is awful! Thought back 4 were woeful yest. Did however think Hartley & Robson played good in middle,an improvement on Brown & Donati (not hard!). Wed's game will be interesting!

Ellie - you still celebrating after saturday's game 

suzee - good luck with scan today, let us know how it goes & what your cation plan is 


well I've had a good weekend, still feeling really well.....I'd a quiet night in on Fri nite cuddled up on sofa with DH, we ended up watching Monster In-law, it was v.funny 
Saturday we were on computer all day trying to arrange something for my mum's 60th b'day....no joy , saturday night we went out for a chinese & then yesterday we were at the football in Motherwell followed by our dinner at TGI Fridays...yummy!!!  Need to make DH a nice home cooked dinner tonight since I've had a skive these past 2 nights


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Catt - As with Mrs R I can't help 'cos just having first tx cycle sorry.  Hope you get help/advice you could try the peer support section on here.

Mrs R - Glad you feeling good and you sound really upbeat! 

Shazi - Sams gorgoeus I bet he was so cute in his dungarees!!

Had scan this morning, was early so was in and out before appt time  .  1 x 20 size follie 2 x 16 and some 14's & 13's.  Got booster jag home with me.  Nurse said they'll call this pm to let me know when to take it and if EC this Wed or Thurs.  

I can't believe I was moaning about having to wait etc and now its all about to happen.  

I can't decide how to feel, got butterflies in my tummy, excited, nervous, more excitied  etc.  On the whole though I am feeling good today, quite positive, hope it lasts!!  

Hope everyone is well and sending u all   &  

Suzee xx


----------



## shazicowfan

Hello,

Catt- not sure about whether or not day 4/5 is too late, I can't honestly remember what happened with my f.e.t. but I would ask how light your period is. I used to get a light period before my "true" period and the nurses didn't count it . If it's lighter than normal but you still need to keep changing your tampons etc then it will be fine I would imagine but if you could get away with the minimum protection all day then in my case I didn't count it as being "true". I hope this makes sense.

Suzee- Great news that your scan has went so well, you will be PUPO before you know it!!

love to everyone
Shazi x


----------



## suzee

Hi,

Ain't it typical, so much for feeling positive!  Hospital just called to say I've not to take booster, they want me to go in again tomorrow for another scan  

Uch well until tomorrow...

Suzee xx


----------



## hoopy74

unfortunately i havent got a clue with all this period thing, i was brought up with 2 other brothers! MRS Hoopy's sorts me with all that, basically summerises good or bad and thats fine with me.

suzee dont get too downbeat, what i can say is i remember mrs hoopy having real good and bad days, kinda like a rollercoaster of emotion.

mrs r, marco is our man as said before mrs hoopy starts on medication next week, diff drugs to what she had a t nuffield so change can be a good thing.
both feeling positive

2 many others to mention but in sheer hoopy style
take care and good luck x


----------



## catt

Thanks everyone.
I phoned GRI and I've to go for a scan and bloods tomorrow morning and then they'll decide if I should start drugs for FET. So I'll update you tomorrow.

Don't worry Suzee - by this time tomorrow I bet they'll have given you your booster time so nearly there.

Mrs.R - when do you start the rollercoaster again?

Shazi - thanks for finding time to reply considering how busy you must be. Sam's very cute.

Love to all,

Catt


----------



## SAMW

Hi all

I went for my blood test today and got a phone call this afternoon with a  

Good luck to everyone else.

Sam xx


----------



## whippet

So sorry to hear your new sam   

Whippet x


----------



## bubbles06

Sam,Iam so sorry about news,keep well and get loads of hugs and cuddles with your dh,    

Hi to everyone else been really busy so will do personals really soon.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Just a wee quick post for Sam....  Soooo very sorry about your BFN - not nice and you and DH must be feeling very heartsore...

Remember to hold onto each other - never give up!

Take some time to regroup and try to remain positive - though very difficult during this time...

Love Tash xxxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Girls, just wanted to say sorry sam  , I hope you are getting lots of hugs and find the strentgh to carry on in the future on this rollar coaster  

Hiya to all of you and sorry not been on for ages. Been flung off this page at work, opps, too much FF and baby surfing and they put bloker on! so bit of a nightmare getting time to access pc. I am able to read posts but not reply!!

Sadie just to say have a fabbie holiday, you deserve it. Have a lovely g and t for me and soak up loads of sun. It should be boiling now ehh? 


Mr Hoopy, hiya and welcome. Your name is cool and I think of you as a wee bunny! Good luck on your journey x If you ever need any advice just pm me.

Suzee, the bestest of luck girlie! Hope you have good eggies cooking and you get a BPF! Thinking about you all the way.

Also the best of luck to all of you who are about to start cycling again and fet. Stay strong and hopefully we will have more BFPs really soon. 

Tashia hiya, I haven't disapeared off the face off the earth, will be in next sat/sun for a blether x Been so so busy. Off for this week for our last hol. So doing up nursery, garden painting .... So I can do nothing in the last trimester, just don't know how big I am going to be. Midwifes etc... all say I am very neat for 24 weeks so may it continue. Mind you sometimes feel like an easter egg, and somedays I totally forget I am pregs as no symtoms! Its totally fab and enjoying every minute. Baby fine, kicking for around an hour a day, just in am and pm in bed and goes to sleep when I sleep. Its totally amazing to think there is a wee being growing in there and I think because of our odds and we were told there was no chance ever of having our own baby as DH sterile we really won't belive it until he (or she) is here! We are truley blessed and hope every one else can get this chance too. We will never take it for granted, a total miracle. Hope you and bump are ok and scan is soon ehh? good luck x 


Well better go, back to dentist as all my teeth are rotten and toothache back, need root canal treatment but have to wait till baba here, so on antibiotics alot to dull pain! ( my only problem).

We are heading up north on hols to araisaig to cambasdaroch beach(amazing white sands, could be the seychelles apart from being baltic!) for a few days, weather meant to be dry, hurrah!!!!  Speak to you all at the weekend, have a good week.

Love Jules


----------



## suzee

Sam - so sorry to hear your news, I'm very sad for you  

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Just a quickie, was scanned again this morning and they've called this afternoon to say to take booster tonight and EC Thurs am!!  

Here we go.........  

Suzee xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Suzee

Goooooood Luuuuuuuck for Thursday!    

Take it easy and keep your tummy warm after egg collection - it worked for me! ;o)

Tash xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

sam sorry im sure your husband will be the best support you can get at the moment. sometimes it doesnt feel fair, it really doesnt.

suzee good luck

julietta thank you for kind invitation

take care all


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sam- have sent you PM. So sorry. Big hug from me.  Please don't give up on your dreams. I know it hard right now but if you never let go of that dream of having that wee bundle of joy you will somehow find the strength to carry on.

Jules- So nice to hear from you and thanks I will have a great holiday. Glad your wee one kicking away sounds like you enjoying being pg v. much good for you. I have been to Arisaig loads of time before too it just an amazing place.

Tashia- Hi when is your scan again for placenta?

Suzee- How fab! You must be so excited, just remember to try to relax and take it easy.

Catt- Nice to see you back. Hope you get the go ahead for FET. I won't be far behind you.

Hoopy- Good luck for you and DW starting this week. Fingers crossed.

Whippet- How's you?

Suzi- How's things with you? Your DH boss is she still being a pain?

MrsR- How's things with you? Thanks for the support.

Ranweli, Shazi and everyone else I have missed hope you girls are all okay. 

Me update-









Nurse from clinic phoned yesterday. They have approved me for my blood thinning treatment and I can book my FET. Have got a date for bloods and scan. 20th May 9.30am. Here we go again. Hope that this is the missing link and that I will get my dream this time. Still a bit scared though, but excited at same time.

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Had my scan and bloods this morning and got go ahead to start drugs for FET - even though it's 'day 5'! I'm on a different protocal and so have to do 3 different injections per day and viagra and asprin! Got another scan on Fri - don't know what excuse I'll tell work this time! So I'm just hoping 5th time lucky.

Sorry to hear of your bfn Sam - you just have to think to the future and next try.

Excellent news Sadie - you won't be far behind me. How many frosties do you have again?

Suzee - nearly there now - how exciting!

Love to all.

C x


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies, Bumps & Gents!

*Catt *  - Nice to have you back  Don't worry about the 'me' post, we all need support and advice and that's what we're here for. Sorry, but can't help with your question about starting AF and FET. I'm still waiting to start treatment. Hopefully someone else has been able to help out. Good luck! 

*EllieJ *  - Welcome to our wee thread  I wish you the very best of luck at GCRM. They have an excellent reputation and even a 50% success rate in certain age groups.

*Mrs R*  - You sound like you're having a really nice time just now. Lots of 'me' time and special time with your DH. Re laughing at Monster-In-Law. I've heard that laughing during the 2ww is supposed to help. Don't know why! Have you heard that before?

*Hoopy *  - my DH is a 'hoopy' man himself. Football bores me stupid though  I'm sure you and Mrs Hoopy will have excellent luck with Dr Marco. Maybe a change of drugs will make all the difference. Stay 

*Julz * - Enjoy your holiday. I think it's called a 'babymoon' 

*Sadie *  - 20th May is not long away at all! I'm so excited for you!!!  As you've said, this might just be it&#8230;all the difference to get a BFP. Sending you lots of positive vibes   

Reading one of your earlier posts&#8230;try not to think too many steps down the road, hun (iykwim). It might never be a path you have to follow.

Not anymore grumps from DH's boss so far but he's got to take time out this Friday to finally get that SA done in time for our post-screening appointment. Probably a moan then  I'm just excited and desperate to get started. Trying to lose a wee bit more weight beforehand 

*SamW *  - I'm so sorry about your BFN, hun. You must be feeling heartbroken just now. Remember that we are all here for you 

*Shazi *  - Baby Sam is so cute! You must be so in love 

*Suzee *  - Best of luck with EC tomorrow. When will ET be? Fingers crossed for a great batch. Makes you sound like a chicken  I know what you mean about feeling excited etc&#8230; You spend so much time (years ) focusing on waiting for treatment that when it gets near, you kind of go into shock and can't believe that you might actually be pregnant soon!!! Btw, what does PUPO mean?

*Tashia *  - hiya! Not long until your scan is it?

*Whippet *  - how are you?

Hi to Cat77, Sanjo, Lottiepots, Jen, Ranweli, Lou-e, Aphrodite. Hope you are all well.

Not much for me to report. Just on countdown for the 29th. Can anyone explain the difference between short and long protocols? I know I've just had the nurse at GRI explain it to me  but I forgot it already! Reading some other posts, it seems that women with PCO/S are more likely to go through a short protocol. Is that right?

Suzi


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

how are you all doing? I'm still feeling really good & making the most of it! There's no keeping me in 

Sam - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news pet  Take time with your other half to get over this, its so awful & I'm thinking of you lots 

Suzi - hope DH gets on ok with his SA sample on Fri. Not too much longer too wait now. I'm so glad you asked about short/long protocols.....I've no idea about either of them, no-one ever mentioned this to me at GRI when I had ICSI.
Can anyone shed any light

Catt - so pleased you've started again in prep for your FET, wishing you lots of luck!  I'm jst waiting on my next AF showing so I can ring up to book my D/R injection, wish it'd hurry up, should be due this coming Mon!!

Sadie - wooohoo thats gr8 you've got a date for bloods & scan, think you might end up jst being infront of me if all goes to plan. Oh exciting & nervous times ahead eh!

suzee - how did you get on with the booster? I know what you mean about the time, you feel like you wait ages to get started & then its all happening so quickly once you're started! wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of good quality eggies hunni  

julz - nice to hear you & that precious bump are doing well  Have a nice break up north!


ranweli - how you doing pet?

Hoopy & Mrs Hoopy - good luck for next week!!!   I hope this is the 'one' for you both. C'mon the hoops tonight 

ellie - how are you doing?  

whippet - how you doing luv??

how is everyone else.....sanjo, lou-e, aphrodite, lottie, jen (who else have I missed)

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## EllieJ

Afternoon all,

Sorry in advance if I get any names wrong...! And thanks again for the welcome, this does seem to be a very chatty & friendly thread!

I'm doing ok, had a HUGE hangover on Sunday after the QoS miracle - now frantically trying to re-book my graduation ceremony so that I can go to the final! The ceremony is in Glasgow which is a good start (I live to the west of Edinburgh) but I booked in for the 3.30 start, never dreaming that the boys would make it to the final! So now I've got everything crossed that they can switch my booking to the 11am, which will give us time to get to Hampden for the kick off! 

As for the short / long protocol queries, I am by no means an expert on this but I believe that the long protocol involves downregging first (either by sniffing or jags) from day 21 of your cycle until you are in a temporary 'menopause', usually 2-3 weeks later. Then you start the stimms jabs until EC. 

With the short protocol, you start with the stimm jags, often on day 2 or 3, with a scan a couple of days later. If all is developing as it should, you continue stimming whilst also having another daily jag what works like a down regging drug - like driving with the accelerator and the brake on together!

There are different reasons for choosing one over the pther - on previous cycles I had the long protocol (twice, BFN both times) but the consultant at GCRM said that my AMH result and my scan showed mild PCO, so I'm more at risk of OHSS. This is the reason I will be on the short protocol for this tx - because it minimises the risks of OHSS. I think the short protocol is sometimes used for slow / low responders too... but I may have that bit completely wrong!

So day 1 for me should be around 3rd May - absolutely terrified about starting again but the clinic do seem very professional - I just have to put my trust in them...

Hope I've haven't bored you all to death...!

Ellie  xx


----------



## Mrs R

aahh Ellie thanks for explaining .... my ICSI was long protocol & looks like my 2nd attempt will be long protocol too cos I'm waiting on AF arriving so i can book in for D/R on day 21.

I can imagine your hangover on Sunday there  ...fab result for you's!! Hope you manage to re-arrange your graduation, you cant be missing the final, especially if you's can beat Rangers.....  

not too long to wait to get started then for you...good luck!!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thanks girls for all your good wishes I think we have a really great thread with loads of support and understanding for each other.

Suzi- PUPO means (pregnant until proved otherwise) and is generally used for people on the dreaded 2WW. Pretty good wee saying I think and at least got real live embies in there for those 2 weeks. Thanks I know I should just concentrate on this time and DH is always giving me a row for for worrying about things that might not happen. Glad DH boss has laid off a bit. Hope all goes well with SA and 29th will just be here before you know it. So excited for you starting too as it been a long haul for you both.  .

Catt- So glad you can get started. I have 3   waiting on me. I had a really vivid dream the other night that  they defrosted all 3 and that they all survived and were fab looking. They put 2 back in and refroze the remaining one. I so hope it comes true and has made me feel a wee bit better about it all. Fingers crossed for your cycle and I will be joining you before I know it.

MrsR- I will do a wee AF dance for you now.                                                             
hope this helps. 

Ellie- Won't be far behind you and our 2ww might overlap. Good luck with it all. Your team did well. Although sorry to disappoint you all but I am a Rangers fan. But best wishes to your team and would be good to see them getting a chance to celebrate. Double day for you.


Hi everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## EllieJ

To be honest I don't think any of us will care what the actual result (of the football!) is, we'll still be in shock from reaching the final! Hope it's a good omen for a personal miracle... especially since I think I'll be on my 2ww by then! 
Managed to get my graduation shifted (all that slogging for a law degree and all I can think about now is whether we'll get a taxi to Hampden in time!)


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

You are right Ellie (from what I can understand too) re different protocols!  Metformin was used for me (and Julie) as our AMH levels were over 20 - thus high risk of OHSS.  I still had borderline severe OHSS - but a BFP so was not complaining!    Metformin is tablets that you take from 2 weeks prior to tx - makes you feel a bit sicky and you go off food big time etc...  However there is a fair bit of research online that shows taking Metformin can help with BFPs - even when not having IVF...  I swear this made the difference - but then that is a guess on my part!   

I had my 26 week scan today to see if my placenta had moved - and it has!  Whopppeeee     That means a natural birth (eeek) and I can get a little more active now without tiptoeing about!  Hooorah!  Am so pleased girls!

Anyway, enough me stuff - I am thinking of you all - but struggling to keep up - as soo many of you all now and loads going on!

Love to you all, Tashia xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- That is such good news chick. Looks like all go then.

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

what happened to the hi girls and boy?  gutted 2 weeks on thread and have changed me into a women!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyways a lot there to talk about since last post from you all good and bad, thats what i quite like _*fertility friends*_website, to me that says a hellovalot ,no1 here wants to be in this boat. we all have huge ups and downs but we get on with it as our goals are so huge and worth climbing a mountian to get there.

i know its different for a man MRS HOOPY really nervous at moment and i really want just to make sure shes ok. shes a strong person and i love her to bits, i **** masel too however. ( not literally or this website could read ****tyfriends.co.uk) like i said before we really want to make this happen and i think we would be wonderful parents, i think if you are in this position you all learn not to take things for granted and believe me we wouldnt.

a wee bit of fun at end i shouldnt take things for granted as i'm now off to see celtic beat the gers! probably a better chance with icsi!

anyways seriously keep chins up
hoopy


----------



## Tashia

Sorry Hoopy - left you out!  Yes, guess we think of you as 'one of the girls'!!!!  Not such a bad thing really - us ladies are much more fun!   

My hubby is rooting for Celtic as well - not sure what their chances are though!  

Tash x


----------



## whippet

Hi Girls and BOY  

what a busy thread we have struggling to keep up  

mrs R not long now honey hope af hurries along

hoopy good you have dates give my best to the other half from me  

suzee hope all went well with trigger not long now hun  

tashia great news honey and only 14 weeks to go well done you  

sbb hope not long for you now and I love the dream very pma   

To all waiting to start, d/r, on stimms, at trigger, ec, et and 2ww       

as for me scan went well to trigger tonight at half 7 for e/c friday 7.30am! at least no more stimms again. now gets to the scary part for us after last time   

Going to blow all who want them some bubbles for luck

whippet x


----------



## lou-e

Hi all,
Just lost a huge post, where i think i had done personals for almost everyone i could think of   
so since Desperate housewives is about to start, i just want to wish Suzee & Whippett all the best for EC, will be thinking about you 2, will hear how you both get on   
SAM- So sorry sweetie, this IF is really heartbreaking at times but dont give up hope   
Ellie- Sorry dont think have welcomed you yet so' Welcome'  
Sadie- 20th may, great news, bet it cant come soon enough 
Tashia- good news placenta has moved, childbirth will be a doodle after what you've been through   
Will do more personals later, hope your all good
Lxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, I'm totally insomniac tonight  must still be the adrenalin buzz from Celtic winning last night   

Wow so much happens on here even in 1 day........

Whippet - hope you've enjoyed your jab free day!! Wishing you lots of luck for EC tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you & saying lots of  for the events ahead in the next day or so, stay 

Hoopy - you must be a great support to your DW, I'm really rooting for you both this time. BIG   to you & Mrs Hoopy.....you're our only bhoy & we luv u!!!

Tash -  fab news!!! clever bambino causing placenta to move......think it might be a girl now since its doing the right thing  Stay well & hugs to the bump.

Ellie - please you got your graduation changed.....I can jst picture you fleeing from the ceremony....hat, robes & scroll....running up to hampden park!! Good on you & congrats on your degree clever clogs 

Sadie -  thanks for the AF dance, I hope it hurries her up   I hope your dream was a premonition !!!!

Suzi - hope DH's SA goes well tomorrow & his work are ok!

Suzee - how did EC go? Hope you've got some nice news for us &  you're feeling ok

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## buster24

hi all not been on this thread for a while, just to lets yous know i moved my lovely wee embryos that were donated from my wee sister to GRMC on the 31st of jan, so al 8 of then had a wee day out in glasgow. i am starting FET with this period which should come on the 26th, i had a scan a few weeks ago and there was a message on my notes from the embryologist to as if i wanted to thaw alll 8 and try for blasts, i have been so excited by this, as if you dont know me i have done everything else bar blasts as i have never had enough eggs. Well this is my last and final attempt so thought go for gold thaw them all and pray for 2 perfect blasts.
another news flash getting a wee smart car today, have great and great DH face off to get one and he fianlly agreed he drew the line at the pink one with pink interior, so its a wee black baby cant wait for my limo to arrive.
well thats my news
oh ps have been well impressed so far by GRMC, lets hope they cont to impress me
hope everyone is well 
kimxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Kim

Welcome (back) to the thread!

GCRM are wonderful - their attitudes etc are just so different from everywhere else!  If you have a chance, it is with them!  Their embryologists are superb and I personally have every faith in them!  Maybe the drive through Glasgow gave the wee ones a wee jiggle and will help them along their way?!   

Good luck honey!

I had a Smart car a few years back - loved her to bits (called her Zola) - but had to part with her as 2 cars made no sense (could not part with my Beetle - so it was one or the other!).  Very economical and fab to park - I am most envious - enjoy!  However if your tx works - the Smart car wont work for Baby & baby's bits!!!   

Keep us posted on your progress!

Whippett & Suzee - what is news?  How did/are things going?

Love to all, Tash xxx



Tash xxx


----------



## buster24

tash considered this baby seat thing, but came up with a brain wave velcro baby grows in the boot         
oh am oh excited should be delivered at 1pm       
love kim xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Well had EC yesterday. Got 10 eggs, called this morning and 5 fertilised so all set for ET tomorrow morning!! This time tomorrow................. 

Didn't do very well with anaesthetic, threatened to keep me in at one point but was ok to go home in end phew!! DH took good care of me when we got home, fussing around like a mother hen.

Thinking of Whippet today.

Not on for long as office being re-arranged today and its a bit chaotic in here (think I might go home soon ) but thought give you an update.

Lots and lots of  to you all.

Thanks,

Suzee xxx


----------



## sanjo

Suzee

Well done hunny thats great

Good luck for tomorrow - lie back & relax  

Love Sanjo xxx


----------



## Tashia

Well done Suzee - one bit down, now tomorrow to contend with!

Remember to try your best to relax - as a smooth transfer is apparently linked to more BFPs....  I lay and thought about our house in Cape Town that we are building - trying to visualise all sorts of positive things!

Let us know how you get on!

Tash xxx


----------



## hoopy74

Suzee, hope everything goes well 2moro 5 fertilised is great.

everyone elso, have a nice weekend. 
i have to say a wee special mention to MRS R who kept the faith about the footie, when i was for chucking the towel in!!!!!  never

even tho i'm the only boy on here its u wummen that start talking to me about football, magic.

mrs hoopy drugs start next tue all very positive so far, like every1 else we hope. 

i do think talking about it in an environment you feel secure in helps, its hardly like being in the pub and telling the world, this website for me is a safe supportive environment.

good luck all
from token guy hoopy


----------



## cat77

Hi Girls and guy (welcome) how are you all doing? not been on in a while so not caught up with everyones storys just yet!

Suzee well done lady 5 fertilised thats fab news you take it easy & relax now,goodluck for 2moro. Get DH to keep fussing over you. 

Whippet how are you huni?? thinking of you hope to hear how you are soon.Will keep everything crossed for you both. 

Hi to everyone else  

Cat xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mr Hoopy!  Good luck with start next week - you are in safe hands @ GCRM!

Hi Cat - how are you doing?  Any symptoms (I had none really)?  Not much longer until that first scan - bet time is dragging big style!

Have a good weekend everyone, Tash xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi folks of 13 follicles we only got 5 eggs. Cant say was not gutted. Phone call just came in to say 4 suitable for icsi and been injected so now we wait feel sick but out of our hands now.
Suzee well done honey  

Mr Hoopy you be fine at GCRM the staff are lovely  

Whippet x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Whippet

Dont worry/panic - 4 is good - all you need is for 1 goodie to fertilise nicely and then snuggle in!

I forget - did you have your last tx at the GCRM as well? 

Try and relax now - as like you said out of your hands - no point in stressing out your body - when it needs to get ready for the wee one/s to be put back in at transfer soon!  Keep chilled and try to focus on chilling out and unwinding...  Easy hey (not)!

Well done and keep positive!

Love Tash xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi Tash yes we did have last at GCRM but had IVF as no problems identified with either of us which is why all shocked when we got zero fertilsed hence the ICSI this time. Out of our hands now, now we  

Whippet x


----------



## Tashia

Whippet

I reckon that GCRM will do all in their powers to make sure that the 4 fertilise - the embryologists there are super and think they would have taken last time as hard as you did (well almost!).

Keep positive - you have 4 goodies there - I reckon you will be fine this time!   

Guessing you call for an update tomorrow?  If so, let us know how you get on - will be dying to know!

Will say some prayers for you!    Tash xxx


----------



## whippet

Thanks Tash

Whippet x


----------



## cat77

Hi whippet 4 suitable for icis thats really good,hey all you need 1 to fertilise   hope the wait isn't driving you 2 mad  are you back in 2moro for et or waiting on another call take care x

Hi Tashia I'm ok thanks your right this wait is dragging in and is much worse than the 2ww my symptoms include occasional nauseas, large (.)(.) but there not sore anymore which i'm a bit paranoid about  and cramps now and again. I've done another couple of tests which were positive but still can't help worrying, i even thought of buying a fetal heart doppler but not sure where you can buy it or if it's to early to hear a heartbeat.
Great news about your placenta you must be thrilled well done and look after yourself and your bouncing baby.    

enjoy the rest of your weekend 
Cat xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

how you all doing? I've had a nice quiet weekend mainly cuddled up infront of tv with DH, I'm getting impatient waiting on this AF showing up  no sign yet but day 28 is tomorrow so we'll see!

hey whippet whats happening?? Any news on how those 4 embies are doing? I hope you've had or are having ET v.soon!!  

Cat - try & not worry hunni, I'm sure all will be fine. When is your scan? 

suzee - well done you with all those eggs & embies!! how are you? have you had your ET? is that you officially PUPO now? Rest up for a few dys & then try and not stress for the next 14dys!!! ....easier said than done I know. Thinking of you   

Hoopy - hey u hows tricks? Another 3pts for the bhoys yest, were you there?? How cold was it-thought I was going to catch hypothermia!  Bet you cant wait for Tues to get it all kicked off properley...I've got everything crossed for you & Mrs Hoopy    

kim - cant remember....have we 'met' before on here if not then Hi  Hope you enjoy your new car! Good luck for your FET....hope your AF turns up soon so you can start 

hello to all the other GG's

Mrs R xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
whippet & Suzee- How's things going for you ladies? Have been thinking about you 2    
Cat- When is your scan? Is there no way of getting it done any sooner, how many weeks are you now Wouldn't advise buying one of those dopplers as you will be lucky to hear anything til 12-13 wks and then baby will be moving around 18 wks and will not need it then...think after all you have been through its natural to be really anxious
Mrs R- hope that AF rears her head soon...only time you ever wish it to come
Hope all of you are well, 
Lxxx


----------



## whippet

Sorry not been in touch ladies I was admitted on friday night with abdo pain and vomitting had had some bleeding into the abdominal cavity so many morphines later got home this afternoon on oral pain killers ready for ET tomorrow cause 3 FERTILISED praise the lord.

Hope all ok sorry short still not great but wanted to fill you in.

Take care

Whippet x


----------



## cat77

Mrs R & Lou hi girls my scan is on the 28th Apr i will be 7wks + 5 days  was told we can't have it any sooner.
Lou thanks for the advice on the droppler just hope to hear a heartbeat at the scan next week 

Mrs R hope the witch arrives soon hunni!

Whippet What a weekend you've had poor love,get plenty of rest for 2morro, 3 fertilised   i bet thats a wait off your shoulders.  for ET.  

Suzee How are you??

Cat xx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi everyone,

Whippet-hope your feeling alot better now and all the best for egg transfer,keep resting and take care,   

Tashia-thats great news about scan,not long now i bet your counting down the weeks till you meet your little bundle.wonder if  

Sam-how are you doing?

Cat-hope you and dh are not worrying too much,scan will come round quick,how many weeks are you now.   

mrs R-Not long till your crazy journey starts again,thinkik of you and  this will be your turn.   

Thinking of you all and sending lots of      .

Hi mr hoopy,Sbb,Lou-e,buster24,suzee,sanjo,And any other ggs ive missed.


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Whippet -all the best for ET tomorrow.

Suzee - how did your ET go?

Hope everyone else is doing good.

I'm back tomorrow for scan and bloods - hoping my lining growing nice and thick for FET. I've been drinking raspberry leaf tea as supposed to increase blood flow to uterus. It's quite nice actually.

'Speak' to you soon!

Cat x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Had ET on Sat morning, 1 x 2 cell and 1 x 6 cell (is that good sizes?) put back, none for freezing though .    Test date 2nd May.  I foolishly thought they'd test and tell me then and there but apparently not, they call later with results think that will be the worst wait. 

I amazed myself by staying nice and relaxed (thanks Tashia) and calm during ET even had good nights sleep night before!!  

After ET DH and I went to the caraven (we got a static on the West Coast) and the three of us (the thrid being of the three legged variety) just chilled and done nothing except eat and watch telly/play playstation. I felt very relaxed and still do.  Hope I stay this way 'til week on Friday .

Having bit of pain in lower abdomen, at one point I couldn't stand straight!!  This is prob normal after all poking and prodding about?

Whippet you poor thing you had a tough time!! 3 fertilised is great! Thinking of you today    

Catt good luck with scan got fingers crossed for you  

Hi Ranweli how are you? 

Mrs R any sign of AF yet? 

Mr Hoopy good luck with appt, is it tomorrow? hope Mrs Hoopy not too anxious but she'll be ok as she's got you to look after her!!   

SBB, Lou-e and everyone else hope you all doing well 

Bye for now Suzee xxx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Suzee

 for you hunny

Take care

love Sanjo xx


----------



## Mrs R

whippet what a time you've had, hope its all plain sailing from now on!  
thats fab 3 fertilised , are you having 2 put back? Is the other 1 suitable for freezing?
Wishing you lots of luck for your ET today & even more luck &   for the next 2wks  

suzee - yippeee your PUPO!!   I've got everything crossed for you  Pleased to hear you've been jst chilling since ET, keep it up! I remember feeling quite crampy with weird twinge feelings after ET so havin' some pain seems to be the norm.  Still no   yet, I dont usually go past 32 dys so she should be here soon unless ICSI has bugg*red up my cycle 

catt - good luck today with your scan....hope that lining is behaving & doing as it should  so you can get your FET!!! Let us know how it goes  

ranweli - how are you? what you been up to? thanks for your good wishes-I really hope too that this next shot will be the 'one'  jst think every week is another week nearer you getting started too , bet you've got it all counted out!

Catt77 - only 1 more week til scan, not too much longer & I'm sure you're mind will be put at ease  How have you been feeling? luv to you & your 'lil bean 

lou-e - how was your weekend? up to anything nice? still no AF yet...I'm trying to be patient but how is it when you dont want it she shows up early & on the rare occassions you do want her to arrive she's nowhere to be seen...aarrggghh!!!   

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## sanjo

Mrs R _ hows it going

Sanjo x


----------



## Mrs R

hey sanjo - I'm doing good thanks! Feeling really well for now but not sure how long that'll last with my AF due any minute  Dont mind too much cos I want this one to arrive so we can get some dates in place for 2nd ICSI!!
How's u? How's that gorgeous boy of yours?

My dad's going into hosp tomorrow & his op is on Wed, remember he was ill in feb due to bladder stone & prostate trouble? well thats him jst having it this week after being told he'd only need to wait 3wks  fingers crossed it all goes smoothly!

I'm off to birmingham this weekend for my wee twin cousins christening, me & DH have been asked to be godparents to one of them so that obviously calls for a wee hairdoo & a new outfit!!! 

what you been up to

xxxx


----------



## sanjo

Hey Mrs R

Sorry i dissapeared there - Bens sleeping so i had a quick shower and tidied myself.  Hes doing really well and now saying "daddy" much to my dismay    Hes a really happy wee boy and a real delight.

Thats been ages for your Dads op - poor soul - Bl**dy waiting lists   Good luck for your dad on Wednesday. 

How lovely for you and your DH to be Godparents - we are to my nephew and its a privilege!  Hope you have a great time, oh and defo a expensive new outit and shoes too i think  

I thinks its great that your going for another round quickly - we did too after our BFN and this time around we didn't tell anyone we were having another go - i think it helped with no one asking "hows it going" all the time, only my FFs knew.  I really hope that this is the one for you and your DH. 

Are you off to the match on Sunday??  I know you and Hoopy follow the "otherside"   I'm not into footie at all but my DH is a big Gers fan and i suppose it will be pressed onto Ben - he already has a wee gers strip ( chav i know  ) with his name on the back  

Love Sanjo xx


----------



## Mrs R

Sanjo Thats great Ben's getting on so good! Hope he learns 'mummy' soon! He's a real wee cutie (despite the gers top  )

Thanks for the good wishes for my dad's op.....he'll be a bag of nerves til its all over, typical man eh 

I'll see how the shopping goes this afternoon.....visa card is on standby 

Jst want to get started again with 2nd attempt, feeling quite excited about going again but scared it doesnt work either, suppose everyone must feel like this after a failed attempt. 1st time we only told our 2 mums & even then jst told them the day before EC. Think we'll prob do the same again.

I'm unfortunately going to miss the match on Sunday.....the christening is on Sunday down in birmingham so we're away Sat-Mon......1st old firm match I'll have missed in years  Need to rely on text alerts  Hope you're DH & little Ben dont have a lot to cheer about on Sunday  

right I better go & get showered etc or I'll never get out shopping at this rate
chat again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## sanjo

Mrs R said:


> I'm unfortunately going to miss the match on Sunday.....the christening is on Sunday down in birmingham so we're away Sat-Mon......1st old firm match I'll have missed in years  Need to rely on text alerts  Hope you're DH & little Ben dont have a lot to cheer about on Sunday


How thick am I ??  Asking about you going to the game when i knew you had a christening?

Think ive got baby brain - needto get back to work to train the old brain again 

Sanjo

ps) enjoy your shopping "credit card" - its almost free shopping isint it?


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi girls and bhoy 

Not posted on here for a wee while as I've not had much news.. but jeez it's been busy on here eh?  Great that there is somewhere we can come and get support like this, realy is a god send

Whippet - wanted to wish you luck for egg transfer today.. how did it go?  

Suzee - also wanted to give you lots of luck now too, hope you are relaxing with the feet up, know that I'll be trying to make the most of it when my time comes.. 

Mrs R - Why is it that when we want AF to turn up it never does.. I'm on day 32 today as well and due to start stimming as soon as it arrives.. typically no sgn yet and I hate the fact I still get that 'what if' feeling!  Hope they both hurry up and arrive!

Ranweli - When are you hoping to start?  I'm feeling really impatient just now cause we had to delay it for a month..

Catt77 - Congratulations again and good luck for the 7 week scan..

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing well..

Take Care
Lottie x


----------



## Julietta

Hello girlies and Mr Hoopey  

Cat, congrats again, the waiting is hard and worrying too, but I am sure all will be well and you'll see your wee bubs soon on the scan. 

Whippet- good luck today honey, relax, relax and chill as much as possible and be good to yourself, fingers crossed.

Suzee-hope you are ok and taking it easy. I had a sore belly for 2-3 days (def the poking around and all the eggies being removed) and occasional light strange feelings for 2 days but not alot else. Stick in. I really had NO symptoms at all, apart from one stupid one, my teeth. Had a really sore gum!Weird or what. Totally convinced myself and dh it had failed, so don't look into any symptoms or lack of them. Wishing you the of luck x 

Tashia-fantastic your placenta has moved! You will be so chuffed. Hope you and babe are well?

Mrs R and lottie, hope the witch turns up soon so you guys can start asap! 

Mr Hoopy- good luck for this week, the GCRM are just fab and will look after you well. 

We had a lovely hol, it was boiling. We were on the beach on camusdaroch, sunbathing and chilling for 3 days, bliss. How rare to get sun at this time of year! Would highly recommend this wee corner of scotland, remote peaceful and amazing white beaches.  

Hiya to anyone I have missed, bit of a dead brain at mo as knackered, due to my only symptom, insomnia. Too much excitment and stuff to think about! 


Have a good week everyone and may those wee embies snuggle in girls! Thinking of you all.

Love Jules x


----------



## hoopy74

my god, not been on for 2 days, how busy u lot being? WOMEN eh   can talk awrite or in this case post!

Mrs R what kindof excuse is that to miss soccer on sunday, shame on you, i mean cmon you are only 400 miles away lol ps sanjo dont worry we support the "otherside" we are all friends here.

Thank you for the nice messages from all regarding us starting our treatment, mrs hoopy starts injections 2moro, rollercoaster begins eh. she is very calm thus far and i think quietly confident. we both   i know it selfish to do that   when you want things but our faith is quite strong tho we did briefly question it after failed attempt last time.

good luck everyone else from your only boy
hoopy


----------



## whippet

Brief from me ladies as still not well but pleased to report 2 embies on board.

Catch up tomorrow ladies

Whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

Great stuff Whippet , wishing you lots of luck these next 2wks  I'll be thinking of you &   that your wee embies stay put  Hope you get better soon....what a nightmare! 

I'm gutted Hoopy.....even considered phoning christening venue to enquire if they had setanta but thats a bit of a cheek when its a family celebration & I'm a godparent, my F-I-L will be texting with score updates so here's hoping its a hotline with goal news from the bhoys. Wishing Mrs Hoopy & you all the best for stimms 2moro - will you be doing the honours with the jabs? Know what you mean about the  , I poss was overly selfish on that front with 1st ICSI (church had a boom on candles during my 2ww) & then had to question it afterwards .....as you say...we need to keep the faith! I'll say a   for you both!  

jules - so glad you'd a nice break up north, sounds heaven! hope you manage some shut eye!! 

lottie - hope the   hurries up for you, frustrating hanging about waiting on her!!! 

sanjo - No joy with my shopping, didnt see anything I liked, will need to re-cycle something in my wardrobe. Did come back with a fake tan spray & exfoliating gloves though  

well folks looks like my   is about to start - tmi  but I've got the horrid brown yukky stuff tonight so I should be in full flow by tomorrow...... means I can ring GRI & get booked in for Down regging 

off to bedi-byes now, xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Glad  is about to arrive. So hopefully we will get to be on 2ww together after all. Good luck to your dad hope his op goes well.

Hoopy- Good luck to your DW with her jabs today sending her loads of clucky egg vibes.









Whippet- Sopppppppppppppppppppppllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddd
your wee embies are back where they belong. Just sorry you not feeling too great. We bunch of flowers for you.







PUPO PUPO PUPO. Hurray. R u off work?

Jules- Glad you had fab time. It a beaut wee place and has a climate all of it's own.

Lottie- Doing a wee dance for  to make and appearance.









Sanjo- Glad wee Ben is getting on great and you sound like you enjoying every min of it.

Suzee- So ppppppppppppppllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddd for you too. You rest up and lets those wee embies snuggle in. PUPO PUPO PUPO hurray. R you off work?

Catt- Hope you lining scan went well and you set for FET.

Cat77- Bet you so excited for your scan. All looking well so far. The wait must be so hard.

Ranweli- How's you? What happening with you? Are you still waiting on scan?

Lou-e- Not long now till your sis wedding. Are you bridemaid and have you got a fab dress?

Tashia- How you? Not long to go. I know it probably seems like for ever for you but it seems like no time since you had your BFP. Am getting stuck back into my CD. Have been really stressed at work and need to get myself back into relax mode.

Hi to everyone else. Need to go as at work and patients waiting.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi
everyone

this is my first time on the site as i like to stick my head in a very big hole(my husband is always on)
so anyway had my day 21 jag this morning as as usual nerves got the better of me and have been rattling ever since .so thought i would go on and see what it is all about,really good to hear so many good things about gcrm,and everyone sharing there info,which is something you  dont get enough of.

thanks for the egg vibes just fingers crossed and sore kness from praying
xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mrs Hoopy - Welcome!!!   

So glad you have decided to join us all!

I am one of the GCRM's biggest fans - so am 100% confident that you are in really safe hands! 

Remember to relax and try your hardest to be calm through the tx - I know easier said than done - but I swear this helps in the outcome!

Lots of us here to listen/give advice - so feel free to pour out your heart through the tx - you will get lots of support!  

Good luck, Tashia

ps  Whippet & Suzzee - thinking of you both - hope you are both taking it easy and trying to not think too much (else you will lose your marbles - be warned!)


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks tashia


----------



## suzee

HELLO MRS HOOPY 

So good to hear from you!!! How was your jag, not too bad I hope. My Dh took me for a lovely lunch afterwards so get  Mr Hoopy to get his wallet out!!!  Its all go now, it is a rollercoaster but its also exciting. I'm on my two week wait just now, test date 2nd May, so wasn't that long ago I was having 21 day jag (prostap). This'll be you soon!!! How exciting!!! Thank you for joining us 

Well I'm back at work, came back yesterday so not had any time off but felt ready for it after chilling all weekend. Saying that when I got in yesterday went for a wee lie down (dog included, lazy mut!!) as was really tired but when I got up DH had tidied, polished and even started dinner. I only got up so he could hoover upstairs, how lucky am I!!!!

Whippet 2 embies on board- snap!!! whens your test date? Sending you lots of  hope you feel better soon.

Mrs R hows AF, she arrived yet? That old witch can be so awkward!!!! lol 

Hi everyone  hope you all well.

Take care

Suzee xxx


----------



## sanjo

hoopy74 said:


> ps sanjo dont worry we support the "otherside" we are all friends here.
> 
> hoopy


   
Mrs Hoopy - Great to see you posting  Hope your Ok and  for you and Mr Hoopy

Whippet - Good luck hunny

Mrs R - Shame no new clothes - Id have just bought something anyway  At least you'll be tanned 

Love to all

Sanjo xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Just a quick update to say all the positive vibes and Sadie's dance (that made me laugh!) must have worked.. AF is now here.. Called GCRM and have to go in on Thursday morning.. Man after all the waiting about it's about to finally start.. feeling nervous and excited!!

Thanks to everyone and I'll keep you all updated.. Hope you are all well..

x


----------



## hoopy74

just came home early from work, mrs hoopy backshift and shes posted, very proud of her


----------



## sarahblaneuk

Hi girls, 
I'm looking for a little bit of information, I had my prostap injection on the 3rd of April for DR for my first cycle of ICSI. On the day of the injection i had a little swelling and a lump where the nurse injected the prostap. She said this would be normal and not to worry, The lump and swelling only lasted a few days but now that i am just finishing my period the lump has returned where she injected. My baseline scan is a week on wednesday and am a little worried that the lump has returned and maybe my body hasn't absorbed the prostap properly. I know i'm probably being paranoid but at the same time i'm worried its going to affect my treatment.

Thanks for any help
Sarahb


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Sarah- nice to meet you. My SIL had this when she egg donated for me and she was totally fine. I'm sure you will have down regged and will be good to go. Wish you all the best.

Mrs Hoopy- Nice to meet you. Don't think I have come across a couple on a thread so this is really great to get perspective from both sides. I wish you all the best of luck and we are here for you anytime to chat.

Suzee- Glad you doing well. Cook them wee embies sending you sticky     vibes.

Lottie- Glad my wee dance worked. How fab!

Hi to everyone

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies, Bumps & Gent!

*Buster24* - Hiya, welcome back! Best of luck with FET at GCRM. I only ever hear great things about them so I'm sure things will go well. Congrats on the new car. I just bought my very first one; I passed my test in Feb.

*Catt * - It's really hard to keep up on here, lol! How are things with you? How did the blood and scans go yesterday? Best of luck with FET.

*Catt77 * - Not long until your scan on Monday. You'll be counting down the days.

*Mrs R* - Best of luck with this cycle. What's the next step now?

*Hoopy74 * - It's great to have a couple on here. Wonder if it's a first?

*Julz * - Your wee break sounds wonderful. Just the perfect place to chill and relax.

*Lottiepots * - That's fab that you can get started now that AF has arrived. Sending you lots of luck.

*MrsHoopy * - Welcome!!! This wee thread is brilliant for support and advice from people who know what you're going through. As many people have said, it is truly a Godsend. The very best of luck with this cycle. Don't be a stranger!

*Sarahb * - Hiya, welcome to this thread! Sorry but can't help out with your question as I'm still waiting to start treatment. I'd get in touch with your clinic if you're concerned. I'm sure there is nothing to worry about, but it's always best to put your mind at rest.

*Suzee * - Sounds like EC and ET went really well. Get plenty of rest now; DH doing all the housework is ideal.

*Tashia * - Great news that your placenta has moved. Must be bubs doing all that kicking!

*Whippet * - Sorry to hear you've had such a rough time of it. You're now PUPO though!

Hi to EllieJ, Sadie, SamW, Shazi, Sanjo, Jen, Ranweli, Lou-e, Aphrodite, and all other GGs. Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm going to try and reply to posts on a daily basis. It's so hard to keep up.

Well, DH's boss is causing all sorts of problems again. He was in hospital on Monday as he'd hurt his arm - he's broken it 5 times in the last couple of years and it damages really easily. She wasn't very impressed that he had to take time out of work to get an x-ray  She's a total dumba**  Anyway, he couldn't get his SA done on Tues so was going to do it today but she won't let him away from the office for an extra half hour at lunch. He's going in to beg this morning. It would already be late as our post-screening is next Tues. If he can't get it done now then I'm going to have to phone GRI and they will probably cancel the appointment and re-schedule - God knows when that would be  Needless to say, I am absolutely furious and have told DH that he needs to sit down with this woman and be really frank with her. That appointments need to be kept and that it is crucial that he gets time to do his thing. Anyone know where employment law stands on this kind of thing?

I'll post later when I find out how things went with the bit**

Suzi
xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi ladies sorry been awol pleased to say feeling much better and so very pleased to be PUPO  

Suzee my test date May 3rd how about you sending you  

SBB shucks thanks for the flowers am touched. Yes am off work thank god how you doing?

Suzi you sound like you having a terrible time thinking about you  

Tashia glad the placenta has moved I hope to join GCRM success stories like you. Take care  

Lottiepots glad you starting so soon GCRM lovely you in safe hands  

Mrs R  Mrs Hoopy how you both doing?

Hope everyone else doing ok sorry no more personals am rubbish at them

Take care all

Whippet x


----------



## spooq

Hiya Whippet. Yes, I'm having a bit of a crap time but that is just par for the course with IF TX   So exciting that you're PUPO. When is your test date?

Quick update on the sp*nk situation   DH should be able to get away on Friday to do it. He had a blunt conversation with his boss, and she is a bit more "understanding" now. She said to him "I didn't realise you felt so strongly about this." Duh   I've told DH that he needs to let me know for definite if he will be doing his thing on Friday, so I can let GRI know and see what they say. I'll just use the excuse that DH was at hospital and now has his arm in a support


----------



## whippet

Suzipooh glad things a bit better for you now god you deserve it.
My test day is May 3rd which happens to be my SIL anniversary. We bought her a bottle of Cristal champagne when her ivf son was born 2 years ago so hope to be having more than her anniversary to toast it on   (al have a lemonade I hope)

Whippet x


----------



## spooq

Here's to you toasting with lemonade on the 2nd then!


----------



## sarahblaneuk

Thanks girls for the advice  

I only have one more week of DR before my baseline and hopefully i can start stimming  

Thanks again
Sarahb


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone 
thanks for the welcome
i m totally rubbish on computers,but already starting to get addicted and rushing home

suzi you asked about employment law and what you are due ,normally most people will come and go but if they are being stupid it about it then we are entitled to 39hrs paid leave for the whole time we are on treatment so you have only 39hrs no matter how many attempts you have  hope this helps(of course this only applies if you can tell them about it)

dont you all hate these drugs!!! only had me prostap 1 day and already feel like bawling my eyes at everything,so if anyone see a mad woman sobbing on the m8 pump your horn its only me!!!!

speak soon xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Think I'm now an official GCRM girl!!! 
Phoned today and booked our initial consultation appointment for the middle of May.  Sooo excited.  They said I might need an ovarian assessment or might not coz I'm 'only' 28.  Just wondering if anyone else has had one at the GCRM and whether I should have one even if they don't think I need one. Apparently its an ultrasound.  Is that internal?  Never asked!

Will try to keep up to date with everyone on the thread and hope you are all well.

Jen


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

A flying visit as am just off to leave for Aberdeen for work overnight (uuurgh)!

Jen - please have the AMH  - it is well worth it!  This is how the GCRM determine what protocol & treatment to customise to you - without this they are really guessing based on your age.  The AMH shows them your fertility levels - whether you are at risk of OHSS or not/whether to put you on a long or short protocol.  I would say this is a great investment for the cost and well worth it - as you are more likely of success in the tx!  Yes it is an internal ultrasound (sorry - got so used to these during tx did not even think about it in the end!)...  They also take some blood samples...  

Good luck & bye for now, Tashia xxx

ps  love to all those in PUPO and those starting/going thru tx - be strong and positive and calm!


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

How you all doing?  

I'm a bit fed up   not got any symptoms, not even sore (.) (.)'s thought I might be feeling something.  Only thing I'm 'having' is being very tired, can hardly stay awake in the evenings.  AF cramps going away.  DH keeps saying 'no news is good news' I swear if he says it one more time  !!  deep breaths, stay calm, relax...... ok now I want to cry 

Don't think I'll last 'til the 2nd (test date) without killing someone!!   Think I'm going mental! 

Whippet how you holding up?  Soooooo glad you're feeling better, sending you       

Hi Jen don't think we've met before good luck with GCRM heard so many good things about them  

Tashia enjoy Aberdeen hope they putting you up in a nice hotel etc!!! 

Mrs Hoopy thanks for info re time off work I didn't know that either, I had Prostap too  

Suzi your DH boss is a right piece of work - "I didn't realise you felt so strongly about this." is she thick?!? or just unfeeling? some people  

Mrs R, Sadie, Ranweli, Lottie and everyone else hope you well, you know this site is the only thing thats keeping me sane right now!!!

Ok best do some work now (aye right!!) try concentrate on some work!!

Luv Suzee x x


----------



## Mrs R

Not been about much cos things have been a bit hectic...quick summary from me - AF arrived early Tues morning, got new dates for GRI now for next ICSI, Dad's had his op yesterday & is doing ok but sore, I'm now getting ready to head down south for my little twin cousins chrsitening in Birmingham this weekend, me & DH are godparents!!

Firstly Mrs Hoopy ---- yippppeeee so pleased you've joined in  Welcome!!!!  Good luck with the down regging, I'll be joining you on 13th may, was it prostap, I actually liked the prostap. Wishing you & the bhoy all the very best for TX, I'll say a wee   that you get lucky this time!

Hoopy - cheer for me on sunday!! I only hope you've got something to cheer about! 

suzee - insanity of the 2ww has hit you, stay calm! No symptoms doesnt mean anything as does having symptoms...everyone is different! Try & focus on something else ...preferable not killing anyone  we're all here for you & wishing you lots of luck    AF is well & truly here now & she's not behaving!!  doped up on nti-inflamms & PK's 

jen - hiya   pleased you've got a date through. Definitely get the AMH done, your treatment will be more customised if they have these results. Lots of luck for your journey ahead   P.S. majority of ultrasounds you'll receive will be internals 

sarah b - good luck for your scan when the time comes

whippet - glad you seem to be better. How you coping on the 2ww? luv n hugs and sticky dust xxxx

suzi - hope DH gets his SA done on Fri  I've got my prostap for d/r on 13th may & then my baseline scan on 2nd Jun....hope to be stimming soon after!!

lottie - pleased the witch Turned up, good luck for your visit to GCRM!

tash, jules, sanjo & all other GG's 

prob not get a chance to get back on til next week so no doubt lots to catch up on by then!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r i will definetly cheer 4 u sunday, enjoy your christening.
glad mrs hoopy now posting ( any1 that didnt know that is my wife) think it will be a good support for her. Probably let her do all the technical questions now as it is her body,i will take an outside view!!!!

awrabest all and good luck  
mrs hoopy just shouted my dinner's ready!!!!! (joke)

hoopy(original)


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for the advice everyone.  I thought it would be worth doing but wasn't sure.  And also figured it'd be internal - hurrah!   (Is it sore)  Am sure I'll get used to it but not into the swing of things yet!

Good luck to those on 2ww.  And I'm sure I'll soon understand this downregging stuff soon enough and then I might be able to comment a bit more!  Too new to this at the moment to keep up with you all.  Sorry!!!

Anyhow, hope everyone is doing well whatever stage they're at and I apologise once more for my lack of decent chat and advice!


Jen


----------



## suzee

Kim - 7 is my dad's lucky number and I'm sure it'll be lucky for you too.  Come on no 7!!!
Sorry your suffering from AF pains but this time next week you'll have a plan of action  

Mrs R thats great you've got your dates.   enjoy the christening!  Hope your dad recovers quickly  

Jen - the internal scans aren't sore, you feel a bit of pressure and them moving it.  Doesn't take long either.  You'll be used to them in no time at all!! 

Still nothing hapening with me.  I'm beginning to think I dreamt all of last week up!!   Starting to go a bit crazy.  Thinking of testing early (test day next Fri) but was thinking about Wed/Thurs is that too early, what do you think?

Hi to everyone!

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Hiya, just a quick update. DH managed to get his SA done at lunchtime   His boss seems to be a bit more accommodating now. He had his first 1-2-1 with her yesterdy and it went really well so it seems that him taking a stand on getting time away for IF TX has not caused an issue between them. Just counting down until Tues and hoping for the green light


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- That fab news so pleased for you. Hope you are good to go on Tuesday. At least you can relax a bit over the weekend now.

Suzee- Sending you loads of sticky vibes and       thoughts. Saying loads of prayers for you      . Far too early for any signs but I know how hard it is not to look for them and also to over analyze every wee twinge. Just try to stay strong and let them find a wee nest .   thinking half the battle. We all rooting for you.  

Whippet- Glad you getting a rest hope you not being drivin too mad. Sending you loads of sticky vibes and       thoughts and saying        for you too. 

MrsR- Glad you dad through his op. Glad you have now got booked. We might be not that far off 2ww together and may overlap which would be great. Have a lovely weekend.  

Kim- Hi Chick. Hot bottle and couch. Me still in PJ's since I spoke to you earlier.

Jen- Nice to meet you. Wish you all the luck. The scans are fine just a bit of pressure. We hear anytime to chat and for advice.

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- Hi all systems go then. I will probably only be a few weeks behind you guys for 2ww. So hope good news for all. 

Tashia- Have a fab trip. When do you finish for MAT leave?

Sarah- Not long now and you will be started stimming. Yipee.

Julz- Hi Mrs How's you and bump?

Lottie- You got a date yet for prostap?

I am on the count down to holiday. Only 2 more days to work and Mon Wed next week and then am off. Fly out Sunday 4th. Can't wait. Been really stressed at work and really need a break. My boss giving me jip and sickness absence policy causing problems. Am going to phone today to go for some reflexology as need to get calmed down. I know not good for me or my treatment so need to concentrate on getting sorted out.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Well they're thawing our embies on Monday   so very nervous! Have to phone Monday afternoon for outcome and transfer Tuesday afternoon if all goes well. Took my trigger shot -ovitrelle- last Wed (23/4) which seems very early but what they want. Hope my lining stays nice and thick til transfer.

Sadie - what hassle are you getting from your boss? I decided I had to tell mine what was going on after constantly stressing about going in an hour late after all my scans. My boss is male and I do think this generally means a less positive response - don't mean that in a sexist way just stating a fact of difference between males and females. I know your hubbies boss is female suzipooh and unfortunately she sounds like one of the exceptions. Although very glad she seems to have finally understood the importance of this! Anyway, my manager got all awkward but seemed to say that he understood that for a couple of weeks I will start later every couple of days (always work later to compensate) and then have 3 days off sick leave. I explained I worried about this and was sad my sickness record seems to show I am off at certain times but what can I do? And in the grand scheme of my working life - let's face it, likely to be working til 70- it's actually not that much. But next day he had an AMT and started talking about absence management and looked at me. He said that even a bereavement should mean a person only taking 2 days off work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So what hope do I have?

It's unfair that we should be penalised for what is essentially a health issue and particularly when my work doesn't lose out from me - I always have at least 17 hours over my contract every 4 weeks and I don't claim overtime. It's just another stress. I suppose it's made me more sensitive to others - if someone is off sick or taking time off I always assume that it's not through choice and they may be going through a really hard time and don't need raised eyebrows or absence management talk. Honestly, our culture is just so work orientated to the detriment of many things. I bet my boss is worried if it does work then I'll need mat leave!!

Anyway enough of my ranting - just feeling the pressure right now! Hope you are all good and have a lovely weekend.

Love Cat xx


----------



## xSteffiex

Hi everyone, I'm new to this but its great to see how positive everyone is  

Wish everyone the best of luck  

Steffie x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone..

How we all doing?  Well my latest update is that I'm just back from the GCRM and had mid way scan.  This is my fifth day of taking the injections and they said I was progressing ok.. though I'm a bit worried as my womb lining was only 4.4 and heard others on this site saying it needs to get to 8..  they didn't say it was anything to worry about though so hopefully it will progress ok  .  I've to wait back and hear from the Doctor anyway as they might be doubling my dose of menopur as only taking 1 dose a day so far... so will wait for the call and up the dose if required.  There is a nurse at the GCRM that really rubs me up the wrong way.. OH says that she is fine but I just feel that compared to the other staff (who are all lovely) that she is not very helpful.. always feel stupid when I'm asking her stuff.. anyway don't want to be feeling all negative but she does my head in!  Rant over!  

Catt77 - How did you get on today with the scan?

Whippett / Suzee - How are you both feeling.. is the time dragging in?  Just think PUPO - must be a nice feeling  

Mrs Hoopy - Know where you are coming from re the injections.. though I've only got two to do a day so far so realise I'm fairly lucky!  Hope you're doing ok.

Suzipooh.. Glad to hear that OH's work are being a bit more considerate and good on him for telling them straight, doesn't seem to have done any harm.

Jen - Hi and welcome.. I would definately take the ovarian scan.. I'm 29 and we took it and glad I did as they put me on the antagonist protocol as I have slight PCO (something I never realised before the scan!)

Steffie - hi and welcome.. you'll get lots of support from the girls and boy  on this site.

Mrs R - How did the christening go, and as if I need to ask, are you happy with the result?

Hi to Sadie, Kim and Ranweli and all the other girls.. hope you are all well..

x


----------



## bubbles06

Hi to everyone, ,

Ive been really busy recently just had my mum staying,its really nice to see her she trys to come once a month,but it not always works that way,

me and dh were having a conversation last night about treatment and we became quite excited that in a minimum of about 8 weeks we will hopefully be starting icsi,  .hopefully all finger and toes crossed.

i wanted to ask do any of you have asthma and if yes has your treatment affected it?

I forgot to mention at our last appointment in march my dh expressed his worries about some cysts he had on his testicles,he's had them about ten years he said and been to gp on occasions and told they are nothing to bother about,Dr lyall referred my dh to the urologist at gri and the letter arrived todaysaying it could be another 18 weeks to appointment,Has anybody else had same experience.

Anyway hope all these bumps are growing nicely,and everyone on 2ww are keeping sane,sending you loads of      and   all is ok.

Catt77 en is your 7 week scan?hope your ok.

mr and mrs hoopy- how are the injections going. 

Mrs r-not long now hun!

steffie-welcome to the thread,have you started treatment yet,me and dh are stating about july,You will be glad of this thread all the girls are lovely and you can moan as much as you like and ask all the questions you like,We will all support you,   

catt- how did your embies thaw,sending you all you best.

Suzee-hows you 2ww going sending you loads of sticky vibes and  for you and dh.

Hi to anyone else i forgot.love to you all
Ranweli.  

hi lottie potts-you posted as i was writing,How are you when do you think ec will be, is this your first treatment.


----------



## Lottiepots

Ranweli,

Yes this is our first treatment so all new to us..  though ahve been trying to read up as much as possible and get lots of information from this site..

They said today that they think egg collection could be next monday, tuesday or wednesday but I've to go in for a scan on Friday and they will confirm.. Can't wait..

And as for you 8 weeks will be here quicker than you think.. though I am very impatient and want everything yesterday so I can understand why you want to get it underway.. I've not got athsma and have not heard how the treatment affects people with this.. I take it you've got athsma?  

Hope you're well.... Lottie x


----------



## xSteffiex

Hi all, thanks for being so welcoming  

Trying to pick up what stage every1 is at, so exciting for those going through treatment  

I've been on Clomid since the beginning of 2008, Me and DP have our IVF post-screen June 24th so all going well, I am hoping they give us the go ahead to start treatment beginning of July, but not sure how soon it usually is.. Any ideas?

Steffie x


----------



## hoopy74

ranweli i'm fine mrs hoopy doing great with her injections very proud of her. the nearer it gets to judgement time the more nervous we both get. i would imagine thats quite natural tho or i hope  

hope every1 else doing well

im sure mrs hoopy be on 2moro as it is her day off! sometimes its kinda interesting when i read her posts, maybe i need to take notes.


----------



## cat77

Hi Girls Had my 1st scan 2nite at 5pm and great news we have one strong loud heatbeat very special and emotional, nurse wasn't sure if there was two or not so we got the consultant to check before we left the clinic we where offered another scan next week but couldn't wait until then.So all is well so far and over the moon.  

Hope you are all well.  

Cat xx


----------



## catt

Hi all,

Embies survived the thaw - phew!! So have my transfer tomorrow afternoon. Then back on the rollercoaster - 5th time lucky I hope!

Ranweli - I have asthma and it has never affected treatment - and still fine to continue with inhalers during treatment.

Very pleased for you Cat77. Our names are pretty similar - could be confusing if not including the '77'!! All th best for the rest of your pregnancy.

Hope everyone else is well.

Cat


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls & Boy

Welcome Steffie - am sure you will find lots of support here!  Let us know how you get on with the list etc...

Cat(77) - am soooo pleased your scan went well - congrats again!  So one lovely healthy heartbeat - fab stuff!  Now the wait until the 13 week scan (I warn you the waits carry on and on when you get a BFP - no rest until I am not sure when - still counting down to our 32 week scan and then due date - 21 July...  Everyday is a count down as far as DH and me are concerned! Enjoy & savour every moment - it is wonderful!    

Catt - so delighted for you - hope all goes well today!  You will be into the dreaded 2ww shortly - eeek!  Try to chill but as usual not that easy!    

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - so glad you are going well!  How amazing for you both to be posting...  Wonder if you find out more about each other's feelings through reading each others posts (probably would have worked that way for me if my DH had posted - as he is not a man of many words...)  

Lottiepots hope all is going well for you during tx - keep us posted on your progress... 

Not much longer until your hols Sadie - enjoy you lucky lady!  Say hello to the sunshine for us!   

Anyway, I truly cannot keep up with everyone - there is so much going on...  How about everyone adds onto their bottom profile about when they are starting/started tx, clinic & test date?  That way we can all keep up with everyone?  Only a suggestion from a 7 months preggies person who is losing her marbles & struggles to remember the date let alone anything else nowadays!   

Love to everyone else - Tash xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Haven't posted for about a week and have completely lost track of whats happening, so will need to have a good read through all your posts
Cat77-    Fantastic news about scan, hope you can relax a wee bit now and enjoy x
Other Catt-     Good luck for FET tomorrow, i had BFP( sadly m/c) from FET so they do work and i think the royals statistics are just as good for frozen as fresh x
Mr & Mrs Hoopy- firstly dont think have got round to saying welcome to the Mrs, secondly you robbed us on Sun,   and lastly but not least good luck with your stims, whens your 1st scan
Steffie- Welcome, wishing you best of luck with your treatment   
Ranweli- 8 weeks is not so long after all the waiting you've already had, bet your dying to get started. I have asthma too and been fine too so shouldn't be a prob x
Sadie- When you off to Turkey, my hols are 7 weeks away and counting, no i'm not bridesmaid but i do have a beautiful Coast dress that i cant wait to wear   
Lottiepotts- Good luck for scan on Friday, not long now til your PUPO    
Jen- Welcome also, have just transferred my care to Gcrm and find them great, i am currently waiting to get started, when my hols finished 
Tashia- Can't be too much longer til you start mat leave now, bet you can't wait x
Mrs R- How did the christening go Hope you had a lovely weekend  
Phew, i really hope i haven't missed anyone out, if i have sorry not intentional
Hope you all have a lovely day
LXxxx


----------



## lou-e

So sorry, can't believe i missed u 2
Whippet & Suzee- How's things going for you ladies, you've both been keeping quiet.....how long til you test??


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam  

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st 

Jules-  GRCM 

Catt77- GRCM  

Suzee- 2WW PUPO  

Whippet- 2WW PUPO  

SamW- GRI ?

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties survived thaw ET ?

MrsR- GRI Waiting to start again.

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Kim- GRCM FET started

Lottie- GRCM Stimming for EC next week

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM Just started cycle

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start.

Steffie- Waiting to start

Ellie- GCRM Waiting to start

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin.

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust                    

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Sadie

You are truely wonderful - how organised are you!  Well done!  

Tash xxx


----------



## spooq

That's fab Sadie, will make a difference. This thread is massive now!

Quick update - at work just now and will do personals when I can: went for post-screening today. Saw Dr Yates and he was very nice   We have the go ahead for next AF. Not going to be on long or short protocol. Will be on the "Glasgow Royal protocol" said Dr Y   Its part of their work in relation to AMH levels etc. Sounds like a customised cycle   My AMH level was 38.5 so they have to be careful not to overstimulate me. Seems like I may never have ovulated in my life at all! So excited. Now sending myself AF vibes


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi everyone!
                I have not been on this forum for a while but am hoping for bit of help and support maybe advice?! We stay nr stirling But are going to GCRM for ICSI first try in June (start btween 10th n 12th all going well af stays on time) To give you quick run down OH has azoospermia we found out last year he has been born without the vas defernas (sp?) no known prob with me we are currently on nhs waiting list for ninewells but decided to try at GCRM in mean time I'm 22 and oh will be 30 in June we get married 5 weeks  on thurs (5th of June) and start ICSI week after, we decided to put money to treatment rather than honeymoon. Can anyone give me any advice or tell me of there experiances good or bad with GCRM, I'm really excited about starting treatment but terrified at same time so scared it won't work as u will all know its a very imotianal journey. Good luck to everyone currently going for treatment and waiting for news or to start hope u all get ur BFP!! And Congrats to all of you that have already!!

xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi Stacey welcome to the mad house.
I too am attending HCRM found them very hlpful and friendly. We are currently on the 2ww after ICSI but there are lots of girls around that have their BFP from GCRM. We hope to be adding to their stats real soon.
Good luck with the wedding.

Whippet x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Stacy - welcome to the thread!

Another new lady - wow we cannot keep up with everyone nowadays!  So many ladies going through tx at the moment - or about to!

I can only talk from positive experience with the GCRM (all the girls are yawning now - as I start to sing the praises of the GCRM!)...  My DH and I had tx after a previous IVF failure - and 1st time with the GCRM and we had a BFP!!!     A few complications that were extremely rare and not the fault of the GCRM during and after tx - but nonetheless we are 28weeks preggies now and there are 2 other lovely ladies on the thread as well who had had BFPs at the GCRM as well - Julietta and Catt.  I am sure both will give you feedback as well.

We were on the 3 year waiting list for NHS treatment - but eventually I lost my rag and will to live - and coerced my DH into going private!  Well worth it in our case!

Wow - no honeymoon and tx instead!  Talk about jumping into the deep end      Well you are in very safe hands and if anyone is going to do the trick for you - I would bet on the GCRM.  A lovely team and their results bear testament to the good work that they are doing!

Whippet - not much longer now honey!  How are you coping?  Not many notes from you - so either you are a real angel and not looking your mind or you are keeping it to yourself?  Take care of you & keep us all posted - keeping fingers & toes crossed for another BFP on the thread!  
Suzee - same goes for you honey - how are you going?  Staying sane and not over analysing 'symptoms' or lack of?  Keep strong!
Wee prayers for you both   

Love to everyone else, Tash xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks Tash & Whippet,

Tash congrats on ur sucess bet that was a fantastic moment 4 u!! I know what u mean about NHS waiting list its so difficult just to wait.

Whippet, Really wish u all the luck in the world and hope u get ur BFP!! When will you find out?

xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi folks

Thanks to everyone for all the well wishes. Test day is saturday but we may test friday. Was coping ok till yesterday going from having no cramps to cramps to none, from headaches to none to back to other more personal observations too   Who knows all I know is no AF got to be good sign but still while away yet.

Susie how you coping?

Hi to all

Whippet x


----------



## Julietta

Hi Stacey, welcome to our thread and also to Mrs H.

As Tashia, has just said the GCRM are fantastic and we now have one wee bambino kicking away and are nearly 27 weeks preggies and due 4th August! Not bad for our problems. Like yourself stacey, my DH is also azospermic due to an undescended testes and botch op as a wee one. He had a count of 0! and we were all sorted for donor, as not given good odds with TESE sperm retreval. To our amazement ( we have just been talking about thios tonite on our walk in the country) the few sperm they did get were normal! and just enough for one or 2 ICSI cycles. We and they have no idea how the spermies they did tale ages to find were normal. A true miracle I think and one superb embryologist at the GCRM who took the time to sit and find thoses wee spermies! We are so grateful. So yes, you will be 100% in the right hands. We too were going to be put on the waiting list for ninewells but, 2 days later we found the GCRM and never looked back! I wish you all the best and any questions just pm me or call me. 


Hiya Tashia, hope you are well and bump growing nicely. 

Sadie, man thats great you did a list, thanks, there are soooooo many of us now, its good to see whos whos as I easiliy get confused! Not long now till hol time! Hope the suitcase is getting packed! The 20th May is not far away at all! You will be starting before you know it   

Suzee and whippet, hope you girls are ok, its hell on the 2ww ehh  , especially I think day 9-10 onwards. Stick in, keep sane and positive and wishing you lots of baby dust and luck x               

Cat 77 congrats, with the scan, thats fab news, is it one or two again? Before you know it you will be huge like Tash and I, enjoy every minute of it 


A big hi to everyone elseand for any mistakes as a tad dosy these days. I better go have my bath. Not been too well this week as chest infection and trying to get an early nite as dh watching the footie!  Starting yogamama tomorrow and kind of had to give up my dancing and combat, getting too big a belly! 

Tashia you are right and I am sue you ALL will agree that when you all will get your dream too that your baby and pregnancy is just so much more special and cherished than one who hasn't had a struggle conceiving. I am dreaming, talking and breathing this wee baby and can't wait, every day is amazing feeling it move and the simple little things like chosing what cot etc... clothes to buy for it I spend hours deciding as its so much fun. Anyway I will shut up now, sorry for rambling but feeling very emotional tonight and understand where you all are at the moment and am part of you journey too.  

Take care all and speak soon 

luv jules xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
stacey2685  the gcrm are brilliant and treat you like a person what i really like is that they know my name without having to look at my file ,which puts me right at ease

suzee and whippet sending you both lots of  and    hope you are both keeping your sanity

mrs r the countdown has started we spend all our time counting down until we start tx and then stages of the tx and then wonder why we get stressed!!!but good luck at least you know have something to focus on

ranweli  prostap is ok i used it the last time and spent all my time either crying or wanting to cry,this time i just want to   people ,even my father inlaw is staying away!!

tashia  you got to be kidding i think mr hoopy comes on to see if anyone else is as bonkers as me at the moment
and to get some piece from my ranting(current rant is the price of gas!!! who knows)
sadie how are you have you started yet 

hello to everyone else hope you are all doing ok 

mrs hoopy xx


----------



## SAMW

Hi girls

Thanks for all the kind wishes. Sorry not been on sooner - havent felt upto it to be honest. Also ended up in hospital on 17th with really bad pains in my lower abdomen and also stomach had swollen up and felt it was going to pop   I was on a drip and was nil by mouth incase they needed to operate as they at first thought it was an ectopic however thankfully it wasnt. I have been told it looks like it was triggered off by the release of a pg hormone which would have only occured if i was pg as i was going through fet. Still not 100% sure, have appointment ar GRI on wednesday so hopefully get a bit more info.

Hope everyone is doing ok and will catch up with posts soon. 

Sam xx


----------



## Mrs R

sat and done a mammoth post last night........almost got to the end & then we had a power cut so I lost it   

wow.....jst been catching up on all the posts I've missed since last week, took me ages but I think I'm up to speed  
I'd a lovely time down south at the christening, the twins are jst so cute, 5mths now! Rest of the time was spent ctaching up with the family, meals out & boozing 
My dad is doing really well, got the 5.5cm stone removed from his bladder but he needs to go back in around july time for a prostate op, couldnt do it all in the 1 op as they'd planned  he's home though & recovering well.
I'm really looking forward to getting started all over again with my next ICSI, seems bit nearer now I've got dates on the calendar! I've also to get a kidney check up as well at end of may so I'll not be away from hosp again!!!

I'll try to do some PM's now...........

suzee - how you survviving on the evil 2ww? Are you going to hold off til test date on Fri? I've been thinking of you, hope you've got good news for us at the end of the week  

whippet - hey you doing ok too? No AF is good news!! when you gonna test? I'm hoping its double celebration by the weekend!!!  

Hoopy -  Bet you were cheering very loudly on Sunday!!! My reaction was....        .....   I had to rely on text updates, I was still at the church service for the christening when Skippy's 1st goal went in.....jst as well my mobile was on silence! Way to go the bhoys!!!!! Hope you & Mrs H are getting on good with the TX.....I'm sure you're a great support!!

Jen - the internal scans for the majority of folk are not sore, I find them a tad sore cos I've got endometriosis & it seems a bit sore when they try to look at my left ovary as my endo is all around that area. I'd say the rest of the time its more uncomfortable & akward but they dont last long so its not so bad. Not long til your 1st appt, how long after that will it be before you start TX, do you know? lots of luck for the weeks ahead 

Suzi - Brill your DH managed to get his SA done  Even better that you've got the go ahead for TX with next  .....here's hoping she turns up soon!! Sounds like a good plan they've got got cooking for you if they're customising TX specifically for you.....always better to give it the best shot!  

Sadie - not long til your happy ...I'm so jealous....I need some sunshine (can I squash in your case?? ) Is this your last day at work then? Hope you managed to book in some reflexology before you go...that way you'll be de-stressed & relaxed before you go & then you'll come back all refreshed & rearing to go. Have a fab time if I'm not chatting with you before you go 

Catt - How did your FET go yesterday? I hope it went smoothly & you're now PUPO  I'm soooooo hoping that it is indeed 5th time lucky for you, you really deserve it!   

Steffie - hiya  Wishing you lots of luck for June time  

Lottie - I'm so glad your injections are going well, keep up the good work!  I'm sure all will go well at your scan on Friday, wishing you lots of lovely big juicy follies  All going well you could be having EC start of next week....how exciting!!  xxxx (p.s. Obviously i was delighted with the footie score at the weekend!    )

Ranweli - 8wks to starting isnt long at all, it'll be here before you know & then you'll be jumping on the mad rollercoaster of TX  

Catt77 - I'm so chuffed your scan went well, it must've been so exciting & emotional, I'd have been a big blubbering mess   Pleased you're little one has a good stronh heartbeat  Try to relax now & enjoy your pregnancy.....  to you & your precious load xxx

Mrs Hoopy - Well done with your stimms, you doing them yourself? I was a complete woose & got my DH to do them, even though they didnt hurt I jst couldnt bring myself to jab   When's your 1st scan then? It all moves so quickly once you get started doesnt it? You're right though we do always seem to be hanging around waiting or counting down to one thing or another  I've got evrything crossed for you this time    

Lou-e  - noticed you hadnt been on for a wee while, you ok? What you been up to? I'd a lovely weekend thanks, way too much food & booze   Hope you're doing ok  

Sam W - I'm so sorry to hear you've been in hosp, what a time you've had these past few wks! I hope you're feeling a bit better now. Is it today your at GRI? If so I hope thy can give you some answers, you take care,   &   xxxx

SarahB - how you finding down regging? what stage you at now sweetie? Whens your scan?

Stacey - hello , although I'm attending GRI....I've only ever heard fab things about GCRM as I'm sure you'll have read from the other girls who'ev been or are attending. I can however say that Dr Marco Gaudoin who runs GCRM is fantastic!! He's been my gynae for several years (I've got endometriosis) & he is jst the best....so I'm sure you'll be in safe hands if you're at his clinic. I'm using up my last 'free' shot with NHS at GRI but if that fails (hope not!) then I too will be going to see Marco at GCRM. Good luck with your Wedding, not long at all til your a MRS!!  Then after the big day you've got the excitement of TX to look forward to....what a start to married life that will be if TX is successful....wishing you all the luck in the world   

Tash & Jules - how you mums-to-be doing? Are those bumps behaving So have you girls decided on any names yet for the little ones? Hugs to all 4 of you  

Sanjo & Shazi - how are those gorgeous boys of yours? Bet they're keeping you both on your toes  

Kim, Aphrodite Ellie & any other GG's I've missed........hey girls 

well thats all from me......(thank god I hear you all say   )

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hey mrs r
yeah i m doing my stims on my own(mr hoopy stands at the other side of the door asking if its over yet MEN !!!!)
still on my dr so my first scan should be about next tuesday/wednesday 

just want to get it started know i always think the dr is the worst just waiting when normally were trying to push it back
speak soon
mrs hoopy


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Sorry not posted for a while, hope everyone id well.

I've not been doing so well on 2ww wait.  Can't seem to get any positivity and really down.  I really do try and be upbeat and positive but just doesn't work.

I've had next to no symptoms except I've been crampy a lot and the last few days its defo AF cramps, in tummy and in my back (where I usually get AF pain).  I was going to test today or tomorrow but DH has asked me not to so will wait 'til Friday but that may not be up to me if  cos old  prob appear.

Poor Dh said the other day 'sometimes you just seem so miserable' think he feels bad that he can't change that for me.  

I don't want to pull anyone down with me, sorry.

I really do hope you are all doing well and will do personals later.

Thanks for your good wishes and  .

Suzee xx (sorry again for being so begative)


----------



## Tashia

Hi Suzee

Dont be so down honey - cramps etc that you associate with AF also come with tx when it works!

Do you usuallly get cramps before your AF or just during them?  If you dont normally get them prior to AF - this could be a good sign.

I know it is really really tough to be positive - especially towards the end of the 2ww - as your energy is drained and you know the outcome is due soon - either good or bad news - but based on going through tx etc - we always tend to expect the worst dont we!

Hold on & try to be strong - not much longer...  Sending you big hugs...     

Take care, Tash xxx


----------



## whippet

Suzee thinking of you honey. THis is such a rollercoaster I know. A close friend said to me last night "You must be so excited?" I said was only excited when on stimms and that we made it to transfer. Can honestly say the 2ww is many things but exciting wouldnt be my first choice of words. Try terrifying, scary, lonely, long and mind twisting   At the end of the day we do this because we desperately want a child and have to believe our time will come or we would never do this. Please try and stay positive                   

Whippet x


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all,
Just dropping in very quickly, manic at work at the moment (and my PA just resigned so only got her till next Friday and no permission yet to recruit a repacement! Aarrgh!)
I'm due to start short protocol (GCRM) at start of next AF - which is due the day after tomorrow... so I'm feeling sick sick sick with nerves! No matter how many times I put myself through this I never seem to learn how to cope! 
Will try very hard over the weekend to catch up properly and do some personals...!
Thinking of you all.... xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

mrs hoopy - I can jst picture the scene  men indeed eh!!!! Good luck for next week 

suzee - You;re entitled to feel the way you do, its the way the 2ww jst drains all energy & sanity from you but come on you where's that PMA gone? sending you a BIG  Try & stay strong & think positive. Like Tash said signs of a BFP can be so like the start of AF so please dont think the worst yet. You're almost there hunni  

Whippet - no I'd never describe the 2ww s exciting either, its horrific!! You're doing fab though, not long left, I really hope your time has come  

Ellie - hope AF starts soon! Dont you be working too hard Mrs!!

xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi all!

Mrs R I was very impressed with your detailed personals! I still can't keep track of everyone even with the fab summary post!  I'm planning to start tx sept/oct time to co-incide with two weeks hols at work so I can get as much r&r as poss.

Looking forward to it but totally sympathise with those on 2ww.  I'll be a wreck (if I get that far!)

Jen


----------



## Mrs R

hey Jen - well seeing I've got way too much time on my hands eh   

Thats good you're going to take hols when you're doing TX, important to de-stress as much as poss, good luck when the time comes & we'll all be here for support when its your turn

Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

my god where do is start!!!!! hunners of posts eh?

mrs r, yes was a very happy man on sunday. 

mrs hoopy probably right this posting thing for her lets me suss out how she is! seriously she is doing great, i can never understand what all you women go thru, no man can -  what i do know is you are all a lot braver than me!

to say what a few others have said b4 we are very glad we chose GCRM rather than nuffield, as mrs hoopy said b4 we feel like people rather than numbers and that is hugely important to us both.

awrabest all
hoopy or as i seem to now be known mr hoopy


----------



## xSteffiex

Wow its hard to keep up with everyone   I'll need to keep checking your post Mrs R  

Hope everyone is well.. fingers crossed for a couple of BFP's this weekend *whippet and suzee* hang on in there  

Hopefully many more BFP's to come, looking forward to being kept up to date!

x x x


----------



## buster24

hi girls hope all is well    
well only one more sleep till first bloods for FET i was so +VE last week and now am all nervous with the waht if the lining is crap what if i dont ovulate?? what if they dont survive the thaw? what if! what if! what if,! i know its because i have never had a  FET before only full blown ivf, i am an instututionalised jagger of hormones and now none     scary scary stuff, and what if they dont survive the thaw oh its getting to me now.
but hay time will tell, fingers and toes and legs crossed for me please girls this is my grand finale and it jsut has to be the one it must, or i will be  old wrinkled career woman     .
well had really crap nightshift last night never stopped on feet for 13 hours back sore feet on fire bed is a calling.
susie where on the west cost is your caravan, we arew going off in our wee tourer out the way after ET for a week or so just to get a way for some peace and quiet think porpatrick and maybe the lake district or up north. cant wait.
anyway enough of the rant, hope all is well
take care love kim xxx
wee jamima puddle duck is going a dream sadie loved it so much she is trading in her new astra sport for one      dont think so


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
suszee  i know how hard the 2ww is and trying to remain postive is mind blowing never mind family and friends telling you "to stay postive and they have a good vibe this time" when all you want to do is  them.but one thing for sure everyone on this site knows or can imagine how your feeling and we are all 100% behind,and sorry to say this no af is good news send you lots of    and 

i think some time you have got to laugh at how some people see treatment,on my last attempt i had to phone ER to see about my entitlements as by boss being a p###k only for the woman to say "how exciting i really over the moon for you"  WHAT  my boss being an a###e nerves rattling trying so hard to bury my head and trying to remain postive are they al mad

sorry like my last post i enjoy a good rant

whippet  sending you lots of    and   as well


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- You got that right. Ma wee Astra far too gorgeous. You try to stay   lady. You have got 8 fab   that they wouldn't have frozen if they hadn't been great quality so chin up and get those neg thoughts out your head. Remember that they told you if your womb lining needs a helping hand they can give you some hormones to help boost it so try not to worry too much. Make sure plenty full fat milk and yoghurt and protein over weekend that should help beef it up. Hurray am finished in that awful place for 2 weeks yipeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!

MrsR- I am finished for 2 weeks and am going for reflexology tonight to relax me as have been really stressed at work. Am so looking forward to heading off on Sunday and think it will do me the world of good. You sound like you had a fab time at Christening lets hope you and I get to have that next time round. Glad your dad doing okay and hope you kidney check goes fine.

Stacey- Hi welcome to the thread and good luck with treatment. I will add you to our list. Only heard fab things about GRCM and am thinking if my FET at GRI not successful we will go there. One of my best friends is having her embryo transfer there today and am so keeping my fingers crossed for her.

Suzee- The 2ww is just the hardest thing ever and your brain gets fried and you can't think straight. I will pray for you that you are wrong. You know we are here for you whatever the outcome just try not to give up just yet. Like the girls said some peolpe don't have any symptoms and some people do. sending you a big  and   vibes.

Whippet- Sending you big  and   vibes too. Fingers crossed for both of you.

Ellie- Doing a wee AF dance for you                                  hope this helps.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- When your date to go back to clinic to start stimms? if it when I'm away good luck and get hatching those wee eggs.

Steffie- I know what you mean this thread moves so quick. Just don't be afraid to post wether you do personals or not it goos to hear how we all getting on and we here for you anytime.

Jen- You like me trying to fit treatment around work. Good to get some time off as this helps me. I'm taking 2 weeks off too.

Suzi- Af dance for you too                                   

Tashia and Jules- Hope those bumps behaving getting nearer time now to meet your wee babies. You must be getting so excited.

Sam- So sorry you been unwell. Good luck for clinic.

Catt- How did transfer go? Hope your 2 wee embies getting a nice bed made for themselves.

Catt77- You must be so pleased and it must have been so emotional to see your wee bubba. Fab.

Lottie- Good luck for next week.

Shazi, Sanjo, Aphrodite, Ranweli hi guys hope you are well. Sorry if i have missed anyone.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam  

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st 

Jules-  GRCM 

Catt77- GRCM  

Suzee- 2WW PUPO  

Whippet- 2WW PUPO  

SamW- GRI ?

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties survived thaw ET ?

MrsR- GRI Waiting to start again.

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Kim- GRCM FET started

Lottie- GRCM Stimming for EC next week

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM Just started cycle

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start.

Steffie- Waiting to start

Ellie- GCRM Waiting to start

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin.

Stacey2685- GRCM Wating to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust                    

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Sadie

Phewwwww...well done on the list  

Hope your well

Sanjo xx


----------



## catt

Hello all,

I must say I am impressed by everyone who is able to do so many mentions in one go! And Sadie - well done on the info line  ! 

I am now on 2ww since Tuesday there - so this is day 6 as had Day 4 embies put back. Not much happening - some twinges but may be more wind related   . I've been in bed/lying on couch watching dvd's but will get up and about tomorrow as that'll have been 3 days rest. Taking my brazil nuts, milk and pineapple juice. I'm off work right now but going back on Tuesday as I have found sitting about actually more stressful on the 2ww.

So thinking about you Suzee and Whippet as going through same thing (again).


  to everyone. Take care.

C


----------



## whippet

HI ladies and gent we are feeling much more positive today. Still have headache and niggles but no bleeding and woke feeling sick and have felt same since so fingers crossed. Think going to test tomorrow only 1 day early what you think

Whippet x


----------



## suzee

Hi all, hope you're all doing well.

Test day tomorrow.  Got blood test first thing in the morning but don't think I find out then.  Hospital will call later in afternoon to give me results.  Another wait!!

Glad you're doing well whippet, this waiting is hellish   for you for BFP on Saturday.

Thank you all for your support and kind wishes it really has helped.

Can't think or concentrate right now so I'll go and let you know tomorrow.

Take care,

love Suzee xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Whippet

Good to hear you are feeling positive!  I had no signs whatsoever (aside from OHSS) but it is sounding positive...

I did not have the nerve to test prior to GCRM running our test - but we had 2 x day 5 blastocysts transferred and they did a blood test for me on day 8 after transfer (because of OHSS) and we got our result 4 days earlier than expected...  We were soo fortunate to not have to wait too long (looking back now that I am recovered from OHSS that is)!!

Up to you if you test - but remember you could get a false negative if you test too early (not sure if you can get a false positive)...  If you do test, do it morning time I am told, as hormone levels are higher (not sure where I heard this!)...  Am dying to hear your news - so pls keep us posted!   

Hi Suzee - we had our blood test in the morning too and got our result later that afternoon...  They called us at about 3:15 (to be specific) - call from Marco Gaudoin with our good news!!!  Will never forget the call - it was the most amazing and unbelievable moment ever!  Positive vibes for you too honey xxxxx

Needless to say I have everything crossed for you both in the coming day/s!

Big hugs and loads of positive wishes, Tashia

ps Take care Catt - glad you went well and transfer is over - now you just have to wait - eeeekkk! ;o)


----------



## bubbles06

Hi Everyone,Just had  lovely relaxing bath and washed my hair  while watching it hail and rain outside.Anyway i need some help and advice pleeeeeeeeeeeeez.

Ill try and make this short,For everyone who doesn't know our past tx,We have already had 6 unstimulated iui's in 06/07 and all was a big fat  .we then got transfered to gri for icsi.Well got a letter the other day from Dr lyall saying again our tx should be starting about July time,But because we have never tried stimulated iui would we like to till we get called for icsi, .I'm feeling really confused what to do,as i said in a earlier post its only about 8 weeks away till icsi .so don't know if i want to start anything but then i think maybe we should try.when we had other iui's,we got told not a very positive outlook on positive results for us as a couple.  . This has upset me as i fell maybe it could work and we are missing out on a chance.but then i think also we should put everything we have got towards icsi.Please help,any advice would be great.


----------



## cat77

Hi Girls

Sadie- Well done with the chart your so on the ball.Can't believe how many have started or are waiting to start at the GCRM. As i'm the latest BFP from the GCRM i would like to pass on my  .

Whippet-How you holding up?? We tested the day before test day mainly because if it was a negative we were alone to deal with it and it prepared us for the next day in the clinic and it was a private moment between us.Goodluck whatever you do     

Catt- Goodluck on the 2ww try and stay sane.  

Suzee- All the best for tomorrow. Will keep fingers crossed for you.   

Hi to everyone else.
Cat xx


----------



## whippet

Suzee good luck for tomorrow   

Catt77 thats why we testing tomorrow too. THe staff at GCRM are fab just want it to be me and hubby who know either way first.n Can I ask do they advocate continuing with progesterone support if we get a positive as the box recommends it and I know you the same clinic? Also is it just a urine they check?

Hi to all

Whippet x


----------



## cat77

Whippet - They never mentioned continuing with the progesterone support maybe thats something you can ask about on sat also it was just the urine they checked i know a lot of places do bloods but i think all of this will be based on your previous history.Hope you get some sleep tonight.          

Cat xx


----------



## suzee

Well been and had bloods taken this morning.  Just got to wait 'til this afternoon.  Its gonna drag in!!!  I need some     .

Well we'll know soon.

Until later,

Suzee xx


----------



## cat77

Morning Suzee Sending you lots of       
 .Really hope this is your day and time does fly by.  

Cat xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Suzee.. just had to come on and wish you all the best!!  Will be thinking about you... sending lots of        vibes!!!!

Hope the day doesn't drag in.. good luck!!

Whippett - How are things going for you?  When are you due back to the GCRM??  Sending you lots of        vibes also.... all the best for testing!!

As for me i've been to the GCRM this morning and I've to go back on Monday for another scan.. and they think egg collection will be wednesday now.. womb lining was 7.. so will be drinking lots of milk over the weekend to try and thicken it up..

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all welll.. have a good weekend..


----------



## whippet

Suzee evrything crossed for you honey  

We tested today 1 day early and it says Pregnant!!!!!!!! Cant believe it

Whippet x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Whippet

        

I am sooooo very delighted for you!!!!  Roll on your test tomorrow - then you will really really believe it for real!!!  Even then you are going to doubt it until you see your scan (trust me from experience)!!!!

So so so so so so very pleased for you - did have a good feeling for both you and Suzee - so one down - one to go!!!

Hi Suzee 

Let us know how you get on honey - reckon you will hear around 3pm - call if you have not heard by then!!!  Fingers & toes crossed for you darling!

Love to everyone else - here's to a positive start to a whole load of BFPs on the thread!

Tash xxx


----------



## sanjo

Congratulations Whippet!!!!!!

Suzee - Good luck for today - will be thinking of you.

Love to all ladies and gent

Sanjo xx


----------



## whippet

Thanks ladies Tashia how many weeks are you when you get a scan this seems so surreal

Suzee    

Whippet x


----------



## cat77

Whippet-CONGRATULATIONS wonderful news so so chuffed for you both.
I had my first scan on mon i was 7 wks 1day they told us they couldn't do it any earlier because there is more chance of hearing and seeing a heatbeat round about that time.Exciting times for you both ENJOY   x


----------



## sanjo

Whippet - I as 8 weeks 2 days when i got my scan at GRI.  Got the BFP result  21st  Dec and first scan was 22nd January.

I bet your on  

Sanjo xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Whippet

I have just check my diary for last year during tx and I think scan was about 3 weeks after we got our positive result - as you will be about 6/7 weeks by then...  They check to see the heartbeat is there etc - and then you wait until your 13 week scan at whichever hospital you opt to go to (I chose to attend the Southern as Marco is based there instead of my local which is Wishaw general)...

We got our BFP on 16th November (4 days early due to OHSS) and EPS (early pregnancy scan) was 8th December. 

Again so very very pleased for you!

Tash xxx


----------



## Mrs R

WOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO WHIPPET!!!!!!!!!!!

      

....its fantastic news!!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!



Suzee - I'm thinking of you.....nerve racking waiting.....I've got absolutely everything crossed for you....           
Let us know this afternoon & in the meantime I'll keep up with   &  , luv n


----------



## EllieJ

Whippet congratulations! You must be so thrilled / in shock! xxx

Suzee I've got everything crossed for you...xxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Whippet Congratulations - that is fantastic news - so happy for you!!!


----------



## xSteffiex

CONGRATS ON YOUR BFP WHIPPET.. THAT IS ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC!!! You do know you are giving the rest of us hope hehe  

Fingers crossed for suzee today  

lets hope we have many more BFP's  

x x x


----------



## SBB

Hi 


Whippet- Yippee.   So happy for you. It very surreal isn't it. You must be over the moon                              . Have updated list.

Suzee- Sending you lots of       vibes and saying lots of           .


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam  

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st 

Jules-  GRCM 

Catt77- GRCM  

Whippet- GRCM  


Suzee- 2WW PUPO  

SamW- GRI ?

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties  

MrsR- GRI Waiting to start again.

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Kim- GRCM FET started

Lottie- GRCM Stimming for EC next week

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM Just started cycle

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start.

Steffie- Waiting to start

Ellie- GCRM Waiting to start

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin.

Stacey2685- GRCM Waiting to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust                    

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

Whippet-A really big congratulations on your  .iam really happy for you,        .

Suzee-sending you loads of       ,for 3pm.


----------



## hoopy74

whippet well done , hope everything works out 4 u both

suzee       again keep the faith whatever happens, good luck

hoopy


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks so much for all the warm welcome's!! I feel so much better hearing all great things about the GCRM allot more confident now! 


Whippet congrats on your BFP I'm so so happy for you you must be so excited!!

Good luck to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## spooq

*Whippet *   on your  That is fantastic news!               

*Suzee *  sending you lots of


----------



## catt

Congratulations Whippet  . Bet you're still in a state of shock!!! Enjoy!

How did you get on Suzee? Thinking of you.

Hello to everyone else.

Cat


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Suzee - Just checking if you had posted.  Thinking of you hunny. 

Sanjo xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Suzee

How are you doing honey - have not seen any post from you as yet...  

Please let us know either way - as either way we are all here for you!

Cat - hope you are surviving the 2ww okay?

Hope everyone has a super Bank holiday weekend!

Tash xx


----------



## buster24

whippet thats great news      ,
well had bloods nurse called not long ago, no surge yet back up on monday for more bloods, please let it surge on monday 
love kim xx
in a rush on night shift


----------



## bubbles06

Hi suzee-Just came on ff to see your post,but see no reply yet,hope all went well,thinking of you honey,       .Remember whatever the news we are all here for you.    .be back on later,
love ranweli.


----------



## suzee

hi all well Im sure you'll have guessed by now that its a bfn for me. 
I'm doing this from dh's phone as we've disappeared down to caravan so hope it works ok. Didn't want to see anyone we pretty gutted. thanks for all your good wishes and prayers. luv suzee xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Suzee

I am so so so so very sorry - have been watching all day - waiting for your update...  Was so sure it was going the other way for you...

I can only say hold onto your DH as you both seem to be doing and try to believe that your time will come...  Look at Whippet - this was 2nd time around for her, and it was the same for me - first time was a BFN and was a shocking and hard disappointment - a real killer....  

Try to look forward - though for the next few weeks you will probably be very numb and emotionally raw - your only real choice is to pick yourselves up, dust off and go for it again...  We gave ourselves a 5 month break before going for it again - to build up the sheer nerve...

We are all here for you and many of us have had the bitter disappointment - so please let us support you through this - it truly helps to have people who have been there/are there right now - as they are the only ones who can really understand how you are feeling...

Big big hugs - thinking of you and your DH as this is a horrid time for you both...

Love Tash xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi suzee-so very sorry to hear your news,hope you and dh are being a great comfort to each other at this difficult time,thinking of you both and just relax hunny with your dh.speak to you soon love ranweli.


----------



## cat77

Hi Suzee Been checking for your update all day.Im so so sorry hope you and dh can get through this and hopefully give it another try went your both ready. I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now take care of each other lots of    

Love Cat xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- So sorry sweetheart. I know this is utterly devastating and so unfair. Just hold on close to each other right now and in time you will be able to look forward and never give up on your dreams.   We are all here for you. This road is a hard one and I think we are all strong special people to begin to go down it. It good to have people who truly understand. Try to have a relaxing weekend and give yourselves time to heal.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Suzee so very sorry for you like Tash says stay close to your husband. Shed lots of tears and have lots of cuddles. This journey is emotionally the hardest you will ever undertake but you got to believe your time will come and it will. Take your time and gather your fighting spirit. Its hard to hear the now but your clinic will have learned lots from your first cycle which is why so many go on to have success in number 2 or 3.

Wish I could make this less painful honey take care

Whippet x


----------



## buster24

suzee so sorry to hear your news, it never gets any easier, but dont give up. just rest up get strong and ready for battle again, because thats what it is a battle.     
well i had a wee 2 week old last night in my ward with his mum, so i nursed him at every chance to give me baby vibes, he was so lovely and think he really liked me as when the other nurses had him he howled but slept very happily on my shoulder, oh i could have just eaten him, wanted to bring him with me this morning, but his mum said no      , but i amsure it will give me good baby vibes and will make my FET work       
role on monday and let me surge    
love kim xxxx
sadie text you


----------



## Stacey2685

Suzee, I'm so so sorry to hear your news, just as the others said stay strong together ur time will come    

xx


----------



## hoopy74

suzee really sorry for you both, unfortunately there is no happy medium either delight or devastatation.
like others me and mrs hoopy been on the crappy side of it too, you will get thru it and i felt this site helped us as the support you get is overwhelming.

Take care x

the hoopys


----------



## catt

Suzee,
I'm so sorry, it's just the hardest thing I know. Take time and you will feel better. Keep looking to the future and your next try.

Cat


----------



## sanjo

Awww Suzee

Im really really sorry - this bl**dy IF is cr*p.  Life is just so cruel.  Im thinking of you and your DH, take one day at a time.  we are all here for you    

Buster - Ive just noticed your bubbles have moved AGAIN  , why does someone keep doing it  Not sure if you had noticed, sorry to upset you if you hadnt  

Love to everyone

Sanjo xx


----------



## JJ1980

Really sorry to hear your news Suzee.   I haven't been through any of this yet and can only say I wish you more luck in the future. This tx business can be totally sh  at times!  

Jen


----------



## mrs hoopy

hey suszee
so sorry

mrs hoopy


----------



## buster24

sanjo i had been really peed off to say the least do you know that they had been sitting at 17777 for about 4 months then i said please dont move my bubble thats my tx starting and bang away they went again they have been fixed 2 times, then mrs chaos had the great idea of having my very own flashing 7s that no idiot can touch, so danah i have them and i am not upset any more, so i have one over on the bubble horror who was doing it. as they cant move them     
But thanks for telling me, hope baby is doing well  
love kim xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi everyone,
sorry have not had time to post over last few days as things just been hectic with work and family staying, have however been keeping up to date with your progress and was delighted to hear Whippets fantastic news about her       and then sad to hear suzees' news that this cycle was not to be.
It seems such an unfair world that i am on to wish one person all the very best and then to comfort another in the very same message, but the very nature of this infertility business is that we are against all the odds trying to achieve our dreams and i  hope that one day we will all be celebrating 's
Good luck to all cycling at the moment and big hugs to suzee and DH    
Lxxx


----------



## sanjo

buster24 said:


> sanjo i had been really peed off to say the least do you know that they had been sitting at 17777 for about 4 months then i said please dont move my bubble thats my tx starting and bang away they went again they have been fixed 2 times, then mrs chaos had the great idea of having my very own flashing 7s that no idiot can touch, so danah i have them and i am not upset any more, so i have one over on the bubble horror who was doing it. as they cant move them
> But thanks for telling me, hope baby is doing well
> love kim xxx


Kim - Good on you hunny and x2 fingers to the nasty nasty witch that is changing them! 

Sanjo x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Well girls just a quick post. Am off to Turkey   today and have not even packed a thing yet. Have had the most god awful cold/ chest infection and am now on antibiotics again. I really need a rest. Hope Turkey sun dries it up and am fighting fit when I get back as I need to be cold free. I will try to keep in touch if they have tinternet at the hotel. See you all next week.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam  

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st 

Jules-  GRCM 

Catt77- GRCM  

Whippet- GRCM  


Suzee- Not to be this time.  

SamW- GRI Not this time.    Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties  

MrsR- GRI Waiting to start again.

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Kim- GRCM Waiting to surge

Lottie- GRCM Stimming for EC next week

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM Just started cycle

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start.

Steffie- Waiting to start

Ellie- GCRM Waiting to start

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin.

Stacey2685- GRCM Waiting to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust                    

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Have a lovely time Sadie - just what you need to get rid of your cold.

C


----------



## xSteffiex

So sorry to hear Suzee's news   *Be Strong Suzee*

Hope everyone is doing ok!

Have fun in Turkey Sadie.. wish it was me  

x x x


----------



## Mrs R

suzee I'm so sorry to read your sad news hunni, I know how awful it is & once you take time to get your head round it all & get all the anger & upset out then I promise you there are brighter times ahead. The best thing is jst to let everything out & be there just you & DH so getting away sounds like a great plan.
We're all here for you sweetie, luv to you & DH

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

whippett
you must be over the moon and then some,your news is just    ,has it sunk in yet?

just a quick one if anyone can help,had my prostap injection 2 weeks ago this tuesday and not a dickie is happening will phone the gcrm tomorrow but in the mean time my mind is making a drama  hope fully out of nothing!!

thanxs
mrs hoopy


----------



## Mrs R

not much help to you Mrs Hoopy - not sure whats going on re. the prostap with you , when I had mine I got the jab on a Monday & I took a period on the fri but it would've been due around that time anywayso not sure if thats maybe why period showed up .
Best to ring GCRM & get advice from them as everyone reacts differently to the drugs etc
hope you get on ok

xxxx


----------



## whippet

Mrs Hoopy first time after 10 days af arrived. 2nd time af took 18 days good luck

Whippet x


----------



## wishing...

hi glasgow girls,

i've been reading your posts for a while but haven't been brave enough to speak up myself.

congratulations on all your bfp's!!!   sorry to ruin the great results that have been coming from the gcrm but we've just had a bfn from our first icsi cycle.  we only transferred one top grade blast as they thought our chances were so good they were worried about multiple pregnancy.  however, no luck this time.  going back for natural fet with 2 blasts in june.  has anyone had a successful fet at the gcrm?

wishing x


----------



## whippet

Wishing so sorry honey not long till june hang in there    

Whippet x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

THANK YOU  all for your kind messages and advice, I can't get over all the support you have to offer when you're all going through it yourselves!! I have never known such a group of selfless people.

Its Monday morning and back to 'normal' well as normal as it can be on this IF ride!!

Hospital say they'll review our case this Friday and send for us to discuss way forward. We'll definately be having another go, the sooner the better as our NHS turn isn't until around Feb next year. At this point I don't feel like going through it again but I know by the time we get to round two I'll be ready.

Well I suppose this means I've no reason for eating junk and stuffing my face now so I'll have to lose the weight I've put on (over a stone!!!!) over course of whole tx (was using that as an excuse!!).

Mrs Hoopy - It was over a week before my AF arrived after I had the Prostap. Good luck with tx 

Whippet - HUGE CONGRATULATIONS    You must be over the moon. Theres a good site called askbaby.com where (if you register) you can see your babies development and it explains exactly what stage you and the baby are at etc.

Wishing - Hi welcome to the thread. I've just had a BFN too from 1st ICSI cycle. Sorry can't help re FET at GCRM we at GRI (no frosties). June only next month, not long to go!!!

Catt - whens you test date?   

Thanks again for all you support.

A feeling much better for having you lot Suzee xx


----------



## hoopy74

wishing a lot of us been there, feels like total crap really sorry for you and your partner.  

suzee we all want every1 to have a success, we know that is not going to happen. again i can only speak for me and in particular mrs hoopy to be honest i was more gutted for her when we got our setback in november there hellish. i was ob gutted also but seeing the love of my life devastated devastated me that i couldnt put things right.

no1 in here is selfless we are all supporting each other even the 1 bhoy!  

god bless


----------



## Mrs R

wishing - glad you've joined us  Sorry to hear about your recent BFN - its heartbreaking isnt it  I had a BFN at easter time with our 1st ICSI attempt. I was so sure it'd worked & got to day before testing when AF showed up  
Cant give any advice re. FET at GCRM as I'm a GRI girl at the minute & we didnt have any embies for freezing so we're starting afresh for our 2nd ICSI - jst about ready to start d/r prostap jab is next week....back on the mad rollercoaster!

good luck for june - stay on the thread & keep us updated on your progress. I'm always keen to hear about GCRM as Marco Gaudoin is my gynae & if our NHS attempts dont work I'll def be going to him at GCRM



Suzee- hey hunni,glad to see you back on. Hope you're doing ok ..... its a daunting thought starting again but like you I decided not too hang about either when we got our BFN in march, I'm starting all over again next week.....feel excited but nervous, just need to bite the bullet & go for it! We'll all be here for you when you start over, in the meantime keep the chin up


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thanks for the info phoned gcrm today so have to go in tomorrow for blood and scan but it looks like af is coming,just the last time i was case book right through till the end

suszee
its good to see thinking through to the next time ,i remember just wanting a big hole which is why we waited 6 months but when you have a dream like having children you ll just keep trying until someone says stop 

wishing(really good name) sorry to hear your result cant give you any info on fet as starting from scratch myself,but good luck


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

thanks for all your messages, you really are a good lot and have made me feel a bit better already!

whippet, congratulations!!!      i hope some of your gcrm luck will rub off on me.  

suzee, it's a horrible feeling, i know.  we tested on friday as well but my period crept up on me the night before so at least it wasn't a surprise when they gave us the bad news.  the gcrm reviewed our case on friday afternoon but they're all at a loss as to why our blast didn't implant, it's just one of those things that nobody understands.  part of me knows that's a good thing and our chances are still high for our fet but there's a bit of me that wishes somebody could just tell me why, so that i could do things differently next time.  good luck for your follow-up consultation.  

mr & mrs hoopy, good luck with your treatment!!!    i love the gcrm!  it's so difficult when i want to be mad at someone right now but they have been fantastic and our cycle was 100% perfect up until the end so you're in great hands.

mrs r, so sorry to hear about your bfn earlier in the year.  wishing you all the luck in the world that this will be your time...    we have had a brilliant time at the gcrm and marco is great.  i'd never had to go through anything so personal with a male doctor before but with him, you just don't worry, he's an absolute star!  i notice that you were referred to the gri in sept 06 and i was just wondering how you managed to top the list so quickly?  we were referred to the gri for icsi in august 06 and had all our additional tests done around christmas 06 and new year 07 but in the time since, the waiting list has gone from 12 to 21/22 months and we're still not due to be called back to start until may/june(ish!) 08.  (that was the last time i checked, in early march.)  is it because you're renfrewshire nhs board rather than glasgow & clyde?  (the ever-growing nhs wait was killing us which is why we finally decided to go private.)

we have our follow-up consultation next week to go over our icsi cycle and what will happen for our fet.  does anybody know if the gcrm do a trial cycle the month before a natural fet?  the way they were talking at our last appointment i think it sounded like they just go ahead with the actual fet but a lot of posts on the fet thread seem to suggest that most clinics do a trial cycle first.  i hope not, i really just want to get on with it!

wishing x


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies, Bhoy & Bumps!

*Catt * - Great news that your  survived the thaw. You are now PUPO  Take care of yourself and get plenty of rest 

*Catt77 * - Glad to hear that the scan went well  It must have been fantastic; you must have been crying with joy!

*EllieJ * - Best of luck with your upcoming cycle  Sounds like things are a bit manic at work for you just now. Remember, to try and relax. Don't want to get stressed 

*Hoopy74 * - How are things with you these days? 

*Jen * - Welcome! Bet you're counting down the days until your GCRM appointment. GRI have started doing the AMH test. I just got my results last week and they help to make the treatment a bit more accurate in terms of what/how much drugs etc (or so I'm led to believe ).

*Kim * - How did you get on yesterday? 

*Lottiepots * - Sounds like things are progressing well. Shame about the annoying nurse. Maybe you just caught her on a bad day or something. DH and I met Dr Y at Nuffield early last year and came away really upset. Then we met him at GRI last week and he was absolutely brilliant 

*Lou-e* -  This thread has just grown at such a rate; it's impossible to keep up!

*MrsHoopy * - Thanks for the info re employment law and fertility treatment. It seems like such a grey area. I'm just going to play it by ear and hope that I can work round it rather than having to actually tell my boss. Where abouts are you in your cycle now? I get easily confused about short and long protocols and what they entail   Even more so now that GRI have told me I'll be on neither!

*MrsR * - Glad your Dad's op went well. You're on countdown like me just now. It's so annoying isn't it?! 

*Ranwelli * - That's crazy that your DH might have to wait up to 18 weeks to see an urologist  It might be a good idea to phone up the consultant's secretary and just explain that you may be starting IF treatment in 8 weeks so it'd be useful if he could get seen beforehand. That's what I did when I got referred by GRI to the Western re dodgy hormones.

*Sadie * - Enjoy your holiday  I'm so jealous  The weather at Lochgoilhead was absolutely fantastic yesterday; it made me desperate to nip away for a wee break in the sun. Where abouts in Turkey are you going?

*SamW * - Sorry to hear you've not been well. How did your appointment go on Weds? Any answers? 

*Sarahb * - How are you? How did your baseline scan go? 

*Stacey * - Hiya, welcome back! First, congratulations on your upcoming wedding!! I hope you have a fantastic day. I've only ever heard great things about GCRM and they seem to have a 50% success rate (for a certain age group) so you'll be in very good hands 

*Steffie * - Hiya, welcome! We're a nice friendly bunch here; come and chat anytime. Re your question about starting treatment after your post-screening appointment. DH and I just had ours on 30th April. As long as all your results etc come back fine, then they will probably just tell you to call them when your next AF starts. We're waiting just now. Then they'll let you know if they can start you that month - they can only have so many couples going through treatment at any one time.

*Suzee * - So sorry to hear your news  I was away over the weekend but thinking of you and was wishing to come back to good news. I'm really really sad for you and your DH; it's just not fair. Hopefully you get some answers on Friday. That way they can improve your chances for next time   

*Wishing * - Hiya, welcome! So sorry to hear about your recent BFN. I think GCRM's success rate of 50% for IVF/ICSI (in a certain age group) also applies to FET. I'm sure I've read/heard that somewhere - anyone know for sure? Best of luck next month 

*Whippet * - That's such fantastic news about your ! Did you toast with lemonade?!

Hi to Julz, Shazi, Sanjo, Tashia, Aphrodite, and all other GGs. Sorry if I've missed anyone. I'm reading here everyday but struggle to get time to post too. My home laptop is broken so I'm only on the 'Net when I'm at work.

BTW, anyone know how 'bad' an AMH of 38.5 actually is? Just waiting on AF to show up now. DH is unbelievably excited; he's so cute! Lastnight, he said "A happy wife becomes a pregnant wife." I thought it was very 'deep'  Apparently, he has been doing lost of reading on the 'Net and this is his summary! We were away for the weekend staying at my parent's caravan in Lochgoilhead which was nice and relaxing. We've been a bit all over the place the last few weeks with work but are now going to sort things out and eat better etc. I'll be hitting the gym and swimming again 

Better get back to work now!

Suzi


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

if i'm remembering this correctly i think a "normal" amh is considered to be between about 5 and 15. i'm 29 and was expected to have and amh of about 15 but mine was actually 18.9 which is really good (it drops with age). it's better to be on the high side rather than the low side but having an amh of about 19+ puts you at risk of ohss. however, it also means that you'll respond really easily to the drugs so should be able to take a lower than average dose. however, 38.5 sounds incredibly high! don't know what that will mean for your treatment. the gcrm website has an information page about amh levels, here's a link...

http://www.gcrm.co.uk/downloads/INF-Clin025-20070530%20AMH.pdf

hope this helps!

wishing x


----------



## Lottiepots

Suzee.. was so sad to hear about your results.. can't imagine how you must be feeling right now but just wanted to let you know I was thinking of you and DH.. 

Wishing, welcome to this site it really is a fab support.. and was also very sorry to hear about your results but looks like you are all sorted for next FET - all the best.. I am going through my first ICSI with the GCRM at the moment.. Was it at their recommendation that you only had one blast put back in? Also, do you know the costs of a FET? Hopefully I might not need to do this but you never know!

Suzipooh - my AMH was 40.8 so 'worse' than yours.. The GCRM said this identified possible PCO but I don't really have any other symptoms.. In a way I think having a high AMH has made stimming easier for me.. as I've only been on one dose on menopur rather than the normal two.. so as a result I haven't had any side effects.. I think you will be totally fine.. good luck.. here is a link to a post I posted when I discovered my AMH levels.. might put your mind at rest http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=132899.msg1983986#msg1983986

And hi to everyone else.. hope you are all well.. I've got egg collection tomorrow at 7.30am.. feeling excited and nervous..

Lottie x


----------



## suzee

Hi,

Mrs R - Can I ask you how many 'periods' did GRI make/want you to wait until they took the day 1 for Prostap?  I'm sorry for such a personal question.

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Thanks Lottie, everyone on heres been so great and supportive, I've been truly amazed at how much you guys have to give.

Good luck for EC tomorrow, hope you get lots of good eggies Cluck Cluck!!  

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

*Wishing * - thanks very much for the pdf. The info is very useful but it just makes me as more questions now  I'm now pondering over my expected egg yield 

*Lottie * - nice to hear of someone else with very high AMH levels, IYKWIM  I thought I'd probably be on the low side for drugs doseage. I had one cycle of clomid and ended up with a progesterone level of 147! They look for up to 30 to indicate ovulation. Hate to think how many eggs I spat out  I guess its good news but just wondering about how many eggs I'll get now 

*Suzee * - I think GRI normally make you wait to have one normal period before starting again.


----------



## wishing...

hi lottie,

good luck for your egg retrieval tomorrow!!    is this your first cycle?  i had my first ec at the gcrm a few weeks ago and passed out within about a minute of getting into theatre.  then, while i was sooo still asleep, was apparently thanking all the nurses, doc, medical student, etc etc!!  felt really silly when dh told me later.   

yes, it was at their recommendation that we only transferred one blast.  our cycle was 100% perfect up to that point and they can see no reason now why our little one didn't hang on but hey, hindsight's a great thing isn't it!  it's hard not to be mad at someone right now but we know we did the right thing at the time.  after all, we've been dreaming about having one baby, not a twin pregnancy with all the complications that could come with it.  having said that, we'll definitely be putting back two in our fet!  i just wish i knew what i did wrong the last time.     at least we have our frosties and don't need to do another full cycle.    we're going au natural so no drugs and it costs £510 plus the usual hfea fee.

enjoy the tea & toast, and get some for your dh as well!  (they have lemon curd!)

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

lots of eggs coming your way i think!    i was on a really low dose of menopur for our icsi cycle.  short antagonist protocol so no down reg beforehand, just orgalutran part way through the cycle along with the menopur.  you and mrs r both seem to be on a fast-track waiting list to the gri!!   i wish i was from renfrewshire too.  been waiting years for our nhs turn.  

wishing x


----------



## xSteffiex

Thanks suzipooh.. fingers crossed they'll let me start in July then   good luck with your treatment..  

Hi to everyone x x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi Wishing...

Thanks for the info re FET!  I have a feeling that this one will be your turn.. fingers crossed!

This is my first shot at ICSI and I think the GCRM has been fantastic so far.. I was on the same protocol as you and so far everything has been going great.. just need to wait and see how many eggs I get tomorrow.. how many did you get? 

I'm now really confused over what to do regarding one or two embryo transfer.. so want this time to work!

x


----------



## spooq

*Lottie * - sorry meant to say, best of luck with EC tomorrow   

I'm still confused about 1 or 2 embryos too. I'm really conscious that we only get 2 goes at this but also worried about health risks etc. I guess its something we don't really have to decide on until ET so can just take things step-by-step in the meantime.

*Wishing * - the waiting lists in the West of Scotland still confuse me  Renfrewshire used to come under Inverclyde & Argyll and then that healthboard either disappeared or still exists (I still get letters with their logo) and contracted GRI for IVF/ICSI     See - I told you! I'm still confused  DH and I have been quite 'lucky'. Because I didn't have an AF for 7 months after coming off the pill, I went to my GP and was then referred to RAH. They were initially investigating my hormones etc and not why we weren't conceiving because we hadn't really been trying that long. I was eventually diagnosed with PCOS and they recommended clomid but wanted DH to get a SA first (standard procedure). This was when we found out we'd need ICSI and were referred to GRI. We were told that the waiting list was about 12-18 months at that point. I keep a note of all our IF milestones in my siggy.


----------



## wishing...

hi lottie,

i got 16 eggs.    11 top quality were injected, 10 fertilised, 7 top grade blasts at day 5.    see, it doesn't seem to have that much of an effect on the end result so great if you get a good number but don't worry about it if you have fewer.  you just need to keep your fingers crossed that your one blast (or two!) is "the one" and will still be with you when your test date comes around.  here's hoping...    

hi suzi,

we had to make our 1 or 2 decision on the morning of et and had to make our minds up within the hour while i was at home, dh was at work and all the science bods were at the clinic - a lot of to-ing and fro-ing with phonecalls that morning!  maybe wait and see how many embryos or blasts you have at the time?  if you have a few freezable ones then you've always got that to fall back on.    i don't think fet cycles count towards your two treatment cycles?  

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

busy morning on here girls.....must be the sunshine eh!! 

wishing - I was referred in september 2006 & our 1st appoint came up in Sept 2007 with a view to us starting Oct/Nov....timing was about right as I was told approx 13-14mth wait for our area. Not sure what healthboard Renfrewshire comes under...I thought it was maybe Argyll & Clyde Who knows.Where abouts in Glasgow are you?
Marco is jst so lovely isnt he? He's done various op's & gynae procedures on me at the Southern General & at Ross Hall, he jst has a way of making you feel so at ease despite the circumstances. 

Mrs Hoopy - good luck for tomorrows bloods & scan   

suzi - yip I'm jst hanging about waiting now, had my AF towards end of april....prostap is next Tues so not too much longer.

Lottie - sneding you lots of   &  for EC tomorrow, wishing you well & looking forward to reading all about how many eggs you've laid   

suzee - GRI made me wait jst one AF before starting. I got my BFN on 24th March along with my AF the nite before. I was then told to phone up on day one of my next AF which was 22nd April there, I've got my prostap booked now for next tues & scan on 2nd Jun. I'd imagine you'll be the same, cant remember but have you had AF from your BFN result? If so then I think they'll prob tell you to ring on day 1 of next AF if you want to start straight away without a break. 

luv n hugs to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi,

AF arrived the day after BFN, Sat afternoon.  Would be great if we could go on day 1 of next AF.  Never thought I'd look forward to having AF  

Thanks Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all,
Just a really quick one as am working to catch up (having been at GCRM this morning)... for those of you wondering, Renfrewshire now comes under Greater Glasgow & Clyde Health Board, following the dissolution of Argyll & Clyde as a Health Board... hope that helps!
Had my scan this morning, lining at 4.95mm, blood taken and did my first stimm jab, menopur 150, had to do it all in front of the nurse, OMG how nervous was I?! And yet I've done it all too many times before, just never had a professional watching! My nerves got the better of my technique and it hurt like hell but of course I didn't want the nurse to see that - so kept biting my lip until we got out, by which point DH had guessed something was wrong, bless him!
So back in on Friday to see how things are progressing.... but first I need to get a new PA - mine leaves this Friday, eek!
Hope you're all well and enjoying the lovely sunshine...xxx


----------



## bubbles06

just thought i would drop in as i am sat on the settee with really bad   pains.my periods can be really weird some months no pain other month really quite uncomfortable,My dh thinks I'm being moody but i feel like pounding him over the head,  . Ive been sorting out my hanging baskets today, the weather is fab.Anyway ill do a few personals,

Suzee-glad to see to posting again a feeling more happy. 

Mrs r-not long now hun,bet your counting the days till tx.

Elliej-how r u?

lottie-sending you  and    for ec.

Mr and mrs hoopy-all the best for tomoz, 

Whippet-how are you doing not seen you post since your   announcement.

wishing-Gr8t news of eggs collected,not long till you will be pupo.  

catt77-how r u and your precious cargo,bet your over the moon about your scan,and feeling    .

sozipooh-Thanks for advice about dh,will get on to urologist asap.

Better go and start tea,we eat quite late,back on later,

Hi to everyone i have missed.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
suziphoo   just had my first scan and blood today and start my menopur tonight(aghh the thought ) now that ec is getting closer my nerves have started

lottie   good luck with ec hope you have lots of good clucky eggs that know how to stick!!!

mrs r  good luck its a bit like your birthday when your a child counting down!!!

the waiting list is really interesting as we come from north lanarkshire (as we dont do icsi)we were told it would be 2yrs ,but we have agot an intial appointment in july(    we dont need it)

dont you know it just a a text from my boss wanting to know my extra work commiments for next week as we really busy,dont think he would take to kindly to being told to p~~s off and not to count me in as i will be off sick with the dreaded (WOMANS TROUBLE)   thank god he is a man!!!

hello to everyone  else

mrs hoopy


----------



## hoopy74

suzipooh i'm good thanks.

it all feels real now mrs hoopy had her first scan today and bloods, crapping it now.


to mrs hoopy's post i just read MEN ARE NOT ALL THAT BAD, we just switch off with womens trouble  
cos we dont know how to deal with it (mens perspective to all you ladies out there lol )

awrabest all and god bless GCRM hope they give us all this  

take care


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

ranweli, sorry for my confusing post - i'm afraid i'm not pupo, i had a bfn last week.  that was the egg numbers i had collected last month. we're going for fet in june though  so fingers crossed...

mrs hoopy, brilliant news that you're starting your shooting up tonight - i'm sure it won't be as scary as you remember! 

mr hoopy, don't worry, we know there are some good men out there - ours hopefully!

wishing x


----------



## lou-e

Evening all
WISHING - welcome to thread, i have had 3 natural fet cycles,2 which went ahead and 1 which got cancelled the day before EC so maybe can help out with some of your questions if needed. They were all with Gri not Gcrm but should be much the same. Firstly have to say that elective single embryo was very much in my thoughts too, and even considered away back when i had DS which was not advised at that time, have read loads and loads of the research from other scandinavian countries where it is very much the norm and what i can take out of the stuff i've read is that doing a single transfer and then following it up with FET has as much success as transferring 2 initially    so based on that you have every chance of sucess with FET. The problems however facing us in this area are that the strict freezing criteria and lack of funding for cycles makes this not an option for some.
Didn't have any trial cycle at GRi when straight in to it and was worried sometimes about my bodies ability to do it au-natural but had one success, so it does work and they are having as good results at Gri with FET as with fresh, just try and relax and ask me anything else that you need to know 
ELLIE - good luck with starting stimms 
LOTTIE - Good luck for EC tomorrow, let us know how you get on,    
SUZEE- Glad to see your feeling a bit better now, hopefully friday will give you more info   
MRS R-Great news that your all booked in to get started again, i always felt so much better when i was getting on with things as not much chance of getting pregant otherwise so at least i felt as though was doing something
MR& MRS H- good luck with the injections, hopefully you'll be another success at GCRM
Hope i've not missed anyone whos cycling right now, this thread has got so many of us recently is so hard to keep up
Hope everyone else is good
Lxxx


----------



## lou-e

OH and i'm so pi**ed off to see all your fantastic AMH levels, 8 is just soo crap!!!!
Have only ever assumed that we had MF issues, and seeing all of your high results is making me seriously worried that i wont get any wee eggs   
Lxx


----------



## whippet

L mine was 7.9 above 5 is normal  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

girls I'm in a bit of a weird situation......I started bleeding again today & I'm on day 15/16 of my cycle....what the hell is going on Its like I've just started another full blown AF but right in the middle of my cycle, had cramps & everything 
Whats happening
Now I'm wondering what to do re starting D/R next week- I know that to start D/R you need to be on day 21 of your cycle which I would be next Tues when I'm booked in for my prostap but now cos of this bleeding I'm wondering whether it should be like 21dys from today that I should have my prostap??
I'm gonna ring GRI tomorrow & run it past them but i fear this may delay things for us.
Just wondered if any of you have experienced this before? 

Mrs Hoopy & Ellie - fab news you've both started your stimms...you can be cycle buddies!!

Ranweli -   hope your AF bugg*rs off soon & stops hurting

Mr Hoopy - you're one of the good guys  stay calm...you'll both do grand!


----------



## buster24

hi all well yesterday as you know i had my scan and bloods. Well got a call at 4pm to see if i could go back up to glasgow for the hcg injection, so up i went last night and got the hcg injections, frosties getting taken out on friday all going well transfer will be monday but if they appear to be stuggling it will be sat, as they said the best incubator is me. So fingers and toes crossed they are reall wee strong ones and make it to monday for there mum and dad. ps womb lining is 10.7 with no drugs amazing as i struggled to get over 9 last time with drugs.
will keep you posted, started the clexane today twice daily lovely     
love kim xxx


----------



## hoopy74

i know i am 1 of the good guys, you lot particulary mrs hoopy have to put up with me!!!

wishing - you are absolute bang on, support has to come from all partners as we dont go thru all the physical side of it. any partner that only puts 50% in is not doing enough ( my personal opinion )
lou-e thanks for kind words
mrs hoopy doing great. reason she is doing great is cos she is a great person and i'm 100% behind her.

all you can do is do the ronseal approach as i call it " do everything it says on the tin " and   and   and   then you just hope its your turn to succeed. i genuinely believe luck is important also

take care


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

lou-e, i'm pretty sure i'm going to have a lot of questions for both you and kim!! we have a follow-up consultation next week to discuss our fet which i'm sure will leave me very confused and in need of many answers! 

kim, i didn't realise that we would have an hcg injection as part of a natural fet!  damn those needles, i was looking forward to a jag-free cycle! (p.s. what is clexane?)

ellie, thanks for clarifying the health board query - i'm still as confused as ever though but never mind! good luck with your tx! 

lottie, hope your egg retrieval went well this morning and your dh is looking after you while you rest & recover. 

mrs r, were the gri able to help re your prostap dates?  (p.s. what's prostap?!)

suzee, hope the gri are able to offer you some answers about your last cycle. we have our follow up next week but have already been told that they just don't know why our little one didn't implant. fingers crossed for us both next month... 

hi to everyone else. there are so many people on this thread that i just can't get my head around who's who yet!

wishing x


----------



## buster24

clexane is like fragmin it thins the blood
hi everyone how is things hope all is well
kim


----------



## wishing...

thanks kim, i keep coming across words on these posts that i just don't understand!  

w x


----------



## spooq

*Mrs Hoopy* - when do you think EC will be? Sending you lots of clucky vibes   

*Hoopy * - you must be so excited but a bit nervous as well I guess.

*Lou-e* - my AMH is unusally high, probably because I've never ovulated in my life (PCOS )!! Don't worry, as Whippet says, your level is completely normal.

*EllieJ * - how brave are you?! Doing a jab in front of the nurses  Nothing like pressure, eh?

*Ranweli * - let us know how you get on chasing up an appointment with the urologist.

*Mrs R * - did you phone GRI about strange AF? Not long until Tuesday 

*Lottie * - how did EC go yesterday?

*Wishing * - luckily FET doesn't count towards your funded attempts. You get 2 shots at ICSI and if you get any good embryos for freezing, you have unlimited shots at FET.

*Suzee * - I know what you mean about wishing for AF and being thankful when it arrives  Hope you're doing well 

*Kim * - your womb lining sound perfect! Best of luck with ET   

Suzi


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all,
Another beeyootiful day! Can't believe I'm stuck at work... Day off tomorrow though, scan at 11 then DH and I will be spending the day and the night (!) in Glasgow... he's been nominated for an award and the presentation thingy is tomorrow night at the Hilton - so we've booked in to stay the night too, hooray!
Just a quick question for anyone who's done the short protocol before... I've done 5 stim jags in the lst 3 days and I'm sure I can already feel my ovaries 'revving up' - I had the same sensations on long protocol but only after 8 or 9 days of stims... is this normal? Just a bit anxious because of the difference in drugs I suppose...
Right, better get some work done, off to the hairdresser tonight so can't be late - a girl has to look glam for scans! 
Ellie  xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi every1,just me 

i phoned the acs unit yesterday afternoon to see how far we were up the tx list,Lady was very nice and said very sure for a July start for icsi,whooopeeeeeee  .then as i mentioned in an earlier post about the urologist apt for dh being a possible waiting time of 18 weeks,a bit stupid really as it was Dr lyall who referred dh and should of tryed to push dh up the list as so near to tx.anyway i phoned the number on the referral letter today and reached a very dopey woman who didn't seem to know what she was doing,so she transfered me to some one else,who cut me off,by this time i was getting fed up .i then phoned up gri switchboard to ask to be put through to urology department and it just rang out for nearly five minutes before somebody decided to answer who was no help at all.He told me i had to speak to somebody in medical records  .when i eventually spoke to medical records department the person who i needed to speak to was on holiday,i felt like screaming down the phone,but i know it wasn't the ladies fault. .when things like this happen, you begin to lose confidence and understand why couples go private.At the moment i feel as if i am just another name on there ever growing list.so what started out as a great day got spoilt buy a stupid appointment and lack of professionalism. 

Hope every1 is OK and speak to you soon.
                        Love ranweli.


----------



## wishing...

hiya...

ellie, you're doing the short protocol (antagonist) at the gcrm aren't you?  i did the same (my only cycle so far) and definitely felt things starting within a few days so i wouldn't worry.    hope your dh wins tomorrow!!  

ranweli, nightmare telephone trail!!!      deep breaths, count to 10...    at least you now have the direct number of the person you need to speak to so you can get on their back as soon as they get back from their (badly timed) holiday!  

hope everyone's well.

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

aaaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh ...just lost a mammoth post   

I'll try to remember.....

well I'm now in full flow with another AF.....its so god damn heavy as well!! 
Imagine that....having 2 bloomin' periods in the one month ..... Thankfully & touch wood its not been too sore....just a few twinges & a bit of cramp but I'm quite headachey   
 The good news is that its not going to delay anything with the next ICSI   
GRI reckon all the hormone injections from 1st ICSI in March have just confused   my body so its not too sure what it should be doing so I've still to go along on Tues for my prostap jab to start D/R!  so its till all systems go!!
  I'm excited about starting again but cacking it incase it dont work this time round!!!!!  
PMA....PMA....PMA...PMA....PMA....PMA!!!!!!   

This weather has been fantastic! Been out & about loads in it & managed to catch a wee bit of sun so need for fake tan this week   
Think our bees have been successfully removed so I'm no longer under attack in the garden!  
Well thats all thats been happening with me.

ranweli - what a carry on hope you get your DH's appt sorted soon. Great news about definitely starting in july!! fantastic, be here before you know it!

ellie - enjoy your ceremony....bet you're looking very glam! Hope you feel ok, if you're in any doubt about the ovary twinges phone your clinic & in the meantime keep drinking that water!!

suzi - remind me whats happening again with you?? When's your FET going to be? will we be on 2ww at same time do you think?

wishing - prostap is hormone injection which starts the down regulating stage. It puts you into fake menopause so your own hormones are turned off, gives them a blank canvas with your ovaries. good luck for your appt next week.

hoopy - I totally agree about the luck factor. we done everything right with 1st ICSI, tons of prayers & candles lit but no joy....its definitely like roulette, you win some you loose some. I hope you & Mrs Hoopy hit the jackpot this time  

Mrs Hoopy - is it your scan tomorrow? if so good luck    

kim - good luck with ET whether its sat or mon. 

lottie - how did EC go hunni? when's your ET? thinking of you  

suzee - hope you're doing ok, is it tomorrow you get a review? good luck, hope they give you an action plan & you can start again with next AF 

lou e....hello, what you been up to??

if i've missed anyone (which I prob have) I'm so sorry 

BIG   to every1 on GG's thread

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi Mrs R, I'm waiting for AF to turn up so I can start our very first ICSI cycle     I mentioned FET in another thread because someone asked whether it counted towards the 2 funded cycles you get; it doesn't.

DH is sooooo excited and going bananas that my AF hasn't arrived. He keeps placing bets when it's gonna be   I had a dream lastnight that AF arrived so maybe it will soon. This will sound daft, but my dreams tend to be pretty accurate. The day before my first driving test, I dreamt that I'd failed and then the day before my second driving test, I dreamt that I'd passed


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone.. hope you are all well..

Well this is two days past egg collection for me.. We got nine mature eggs and all nine were injected.. Honestly waiting for the news to find out how many had fertilised was a complete nightmare.. was so worried and when i received the call from the GCRM on my mobile yesterday I was shaking.. but very pleased as we've been told that 8 out of the 9 fertilised.. so again I'm waiting on another call about lunchtime to see how they are doing and to find out if I've to go in day 3 which would be tomorrow, or day 5 which would be Monday.. so feeling very nervous again..  

Been lucky as the weather has been fantastic so on the day off egg collection in the afternoon came home and sat in the garden while my DH pampered me.. was lovely.. then yesterday I met my friend who has just had a baby at 29 weeks... the baby is doing really well and she thinks she'll be getting him home in one or two weeks.. so met her and we went shopping for a cradle and other baby bits..  I'm loving the fact I'm not at work and the weather is so good.. hope it stays next week too as I'm off for the first week of the two week wait then back to work the second..

Anyway enough about me.. How is everyone else??

Suzipooh.. Hope AF hurries up.. why is it when you want it to come it never arrives on time!!  Annoying!

Ranweli - Good news about July... best of luck when your time comes..

Hoopies - Good Luck for scan and hope the injections haven't been too bad and made you feel too  

Kim - Good Luck for the egg transfer.. we could be getting it done on the same day!

Suzee - Good Luck for your consultation.. try and remain positive.. and think of the next time.. all the best..

Mrs R - Poor you two periods in the one month, one is bad enough.  However, at least it's not giong to hold the next ICSI up.. bet you're pleased about that and raring to go!

Ellie - I was on the short protocol and felt some twinges earlier on too, then towards the end I felt so bloated and tender.. hope you're ok and it doesn't dampen the awards tonight   Have fun.

To all the other girls hope you are all doing well.. speak soon x


----------



## Bels

New Home Ladies! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all 
Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=140080.0


----------



## spooq

Woohoo!!! First to post


----------



## whippet

Hi to everyone will pop back in later heading out for lunch

whippet x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

How you all doing?

Well I'm feeling much better now. DH is packing me off to Stobo Castle on Monday to Wednesday to be pampered and spoiled rotten  (he booked it last minute  ) then going up north to MIL/FIL's place until Sunday.  I'm just looking forward to a week off work!!

Anyway as we're gonna be away I called the hospital today to ask what happens re follow up as our case gets reviewed today and didn't want to miss any calls next week.  Just as well I did as they said they wouldn't be able to give me appt until July!!!  Spoke nicely to them and they called back to say they squeezing me in next Wednesday.  Will have to go alone as DH will already be up north but thats ok, the sooner the better.

Whippet - How you doing?  Has your BFP sunk in yet?  

Mrs R - Its strange how AF works, she's very inconvenient at times bad AF    but good they still letting you start  

Lottie & Kim - Good luck with ET's, you'll be PUPO in no time!!!!  

Ranweli - I hate telephones sometimes, just want to talk to people face to face and getting mucked around is a nightmare  

Suzi - Hope AF shows up soon!!!  

Big   to everyone and hope you're all enjoying and making the most of the lovely weather   to you all

Luv Suzee x x


----------



## bubbles06

Just me,
        Calmed down a bit today i thought i was going to  everyone yesterday.i phoned up gri this morn a 9.30 and the person i needed to speak to was in .She was really helpful i told her our situation.she said she would see how far dh was up the waiting list,there was another 30 patients in front of him,but due to our situation and lack of time she is going to push him to the top to be seen next month, .so i was very pleazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzed.

Suzee-you lucky ladie,ive never had even a massage never mind a pampering break,enjoy yourself hun,you deserve it,  

Whippet-how are you feeling? when is your first scan?

mrs r-glad to hear your   never spoilt the start of your next treatment,not long now.keeping everything crossed that this is your turn.     

lottie-good luck for your et     

kim-all the best for et  

mrs hoopy-how are your injection going,when is your scan.?

mr hoopy-how r u?

catt77-how are u? not seen you post in a while.

speak to you all soon sending you all loads of


----------



## Mrs R

i hate when we goet a new home....I always forget the other stuff I wanted to reply too.....dumbass that i am   

suzi thats right its your 1st ICSI.....see I'm a dumbass right enough, FET...dont know where I dreamt that up!!! I hope your AF shows soon so you can start....sending you some AF vibes  

ranweli - fantastic news about DH's appt! If you dont ask you dont get! well done you for persevering!!

kim & lottie ....good luck for ET   let us know how you get on & that you're both PUPO

suzee - stobo castle is just wonderful.....you'll have a gr8 time, I love it there!! 

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - how did you get on? was it your appt today for bloods & scan? 

hope all other GG's have a great weekend

I'm having quiet night in tonight, off into Glasgow with DH for a meal & drinkies tomorrow night & then off to the footie on Sunday.....busy weekend!!!


----------



## whippet

Suzee its very slowly sinking in think it will only become real after the scan. How you doing honey?

Ran pleased you managed to get him bumped up the queue. Our scan not till 27th so still ages yet.

Lottie and Kim good luck for ET  

whippet x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi Girls..

Just to update you on egg transfer today (day 3)... they transferred two grade 1 8 cell embryos.. The other 6 weren't progressing too well and so we have none for freezing.. was a wee bit disappointed about that - but really just trying to stay positive about the ones inside now!!  PUPO

Think it will be the longest wait ever, I'm off work next week so just gonna chill and meet up with friends and stuff, and OH is off Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday.. hopefully the weather will be nice.. see it's meant to be sunny monday, tuesday and wednesday.. went along to Luss today after ET and sat on the beach and had a nice wee lunch in a pub.. The clinic didn't recommend bed rest and just said carry on as you would normally, so that's what I'll do.. apart from cleaning obviously!

Hope everyone else is enjoying the weekend.. take care.


----------



## whippet

Congratulations on being PUPO Lottie

whippet x


----------



## catt

Hello everyone,

Thought I'd let you know outcome as today was my test day - it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!    

Can't quite believe it. Trying to stay calm as I've been here before - don't want to be negative but know I need to still take each stage as it comes. Will get bloods done on Monday at GRI so that may tell me more.

Got some cramping which always makes me anxious but just taking it easy. Please, please, please let this be the one!

Hope you are all doing well.

Catt  xx


----------



## whippet

Congrats Catt well done   

whippet x


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

suzee, have a wonderful time being pampered at stobo & good luck for your review appointment on wednesday  

lottie, you're officially now pupo!!        sending you lots of sticky vibes for your little 'uns    

kim, have you had your et or is it going to be monday?  wishing you all the best  

ranweli, great news about your dh's appointment.  well done for keeping at them!  

catt, congratulations on your bfp!!!          fantastic news!!!  we're going for fet in june so it's great to hear that it really does work.        did you do zita's 3 days of rest or were you up and about straight away?  i really want to make sure i give it every possible chance of working this time.        

hope everyone else is having a great weekend,

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

Hi just having a quick nosy at post but couldnt not post,

Catt-well done for your               .

Lottie-you are officially pupo,keeping my fingers crossed for you.       .

Hi to everyone else ,got to nip out,try to get back on later.xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nursey5

Hi

Im Kims (Buster24) wee sis!!!  She has asked me to post on her behalf as her laptop is broken and away getting fixed - so she may be offline for a few day, but Im sure I'll be her secretary and keep u posted again on her behalf.

Well 2 8 Cell Embryos snuggling in as of yesterday, lets hope and pray they are very very comfortable and happy in their new wee home!!!  The remainder could not be re-frozen, so this is it.  

Fingers crossed and lots of sticky vibes...............
   

Karen
xxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi nursey5,send buster24 loads of   from me.Glad to hear et went well,you are officially pupo the same as lottie.heres a little good luck dance,                 .
Hope your relaxing today in this gorgeous weather.


----------



## wishing...

kim, congratulations on being pupo!!!        i have my fingers crossed for you...   

  

karen, you have to be the best sister in the world!!!   

wishing x


----------



## catt

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Wishing - I did actually have 3 days rest after FET. Not lying in bed but off work, in house, watching tv etc. However, I returned to work for week two as I felt this best as it took my mind off things and it keeps blood pumping round better and besides i knew i'd be returning to work regardless of outcome - can't stay off for 9 months (unfortunately) !

Getting bloods done tomorrow - v nervous. Hope it looks good.

Cheers,

Catt


----------



## Mrs R

Catt - Fab news hunni    I'm so chuffed for you! Good luck for your bloods tomorrow but I'm sure you'll be fine! Njoy the next 9mths sweetie 

Kim - thats fab you're now PUPO with 2 wee 8cell embies.....I've got everything crossed for you now   & hope that the next 2wks pass quickly 

Lottie - hey great news about your ET too, wishing your wee embies a good wee cosy in!  Fingers, toes & everything else that you get the best new sever in 2wks time   

hows everyone else?? hope you're all enjoying this lovely weather  

Mrs R xx


----------



## nursey5

Hello Again Chicks!!!!  

Im sure this will be the first of many posts, due to Sis not having Internet Access at the mo.

She's just Texted me wanting me to ask:

As you all know about the Crazy Knicker Watching Stage, shes having some brown discharge, is day 2 too early for implantation - i've to remeber to say the Embryo's were 8 Cell.

I'll be popping on now and then to check or you can send me a message as Im not that up to speed with all the threads Kims uses!!!!

Thanks
Karen........Secretary to Buster24
xxxx

PS Kim's the best Sis in the world, I have to say that or she'd batter me!!!!!!!!  I was only babysitting those wee Eggies for her........xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey karen & kim......what close sisters you 2 must be, must be lovely! 
I'm sooooooooo hoping this is a BFP  

I'm not gonna be much help cos I'm not sure about the brown discharge especially if its dy 2.....I'm no expert having only had 1 go at ICSI but I'd poss reckon it might just be some discharge after ET...maybe jst some tissue/gunk stuff from the actual procedure But....then maybe it could be implantation...     I so hope it is.
Keep us posted Karen on how Kim's doing & tell her not to be stressing!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Hi Karen and Kim the brown stuff is just debris after et thats the old stuff being cleared away. If the embies were 8 cell at transfer they would be 16 days 1 day post transfer 32 cell (blastocyte) 2 days post transfer and then its after that that they burst out and look to nestle in nice and cosy. So hope this works for you all this is such a special thing to do for your sister   

Mrs R how you doing honey?

whippet x


----------



## lou-e

Morning GG's,
Catt---Fantatstic news another       Well done hun, hope all ok with bloods today x
Kim----Congrats on being officially PUPO     This will be the one x
Lottie--- How's the 2ww going??   
Mr + MRS H-- You must be getting close to EC now??
Mrs R- How's things with you Are you almost ready to go again
Suzee- Glad to hear that DH is well and truely pampering u, hope your feeling a bit better now  
Ranweli- Glad you've managed to get DH seen sooner, sometimes its soo frustrating always seems another hurdle in the way!!
Sadie- Hope you've been enjoying the lovely Turkish weather  
Whippet- Any symptoms yet Seems soo long away til scan, bet you are so excited!!
Love to everyone else
Lxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Only 1 more sleep until I get my jab to start me D/R 
I'm so excited to be starting again & I really want it to be 2nd time lucky for us......blow me some bubbles for luck please, ta
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GRCM  

Catt77- GRCM  

Whippet- GRCM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   


Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08.

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Kim- GRCM PUPO    

Lottie- GRCM PUPO     

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM clinic Wed to see how follies are doing

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

EllieJ- GCRM EC Thurs  

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GRCM Waiting to start

Wishing- GRCM Waiting to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Just back have not been to bed since 9am yesterday morning am exhausted. But I just had to pop on and catch up and have done wee update which was nightmare as had to cut and paste it from last thread. If I have made mistakes sorry just PM me and I will update.

Catt-                      . You have given me hope beyond belief as it my turn for FET next at GRI and have really lost faith and told Kim during week I don't think it will work so hope I am following you.

Wishing-Welcome I have added you to our list. Good luck at GRCM.

This thread has been so busy and I will try to do personals later too tired. By the way Turkey was great got good wee colour for 1 week away and a spare tyre to go along with it as food was great. Back to healthy eating and organic diet for FET and no alcohol from yesterday. Next tuesday looming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!AAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.


Love Sadie


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all,
Just a quick update (again!) cos I've been out of the office all morning - the drive to GCRM from Edinburgh seems to take longer each time I go!
Well despite only having been jabbing since last Tuesday, I now have 13 follies ranging in size from 13 to 22, and womb lining at 12.9. Nurse thinks I'll be in this Wed for EC so I am now officially terrified... have mt hcg jag in the fridge at work - must remember to take it home tonight! Waiting for clinic to call this afternoon with definite instructions...
Mrs H where are you up to? I remember we started at about the same time... Might see you there!
Right back later, must catch up with work!
Ellie xxxx


----------



## EllieJ

Firstly Catt big congrats on your BFP! 
And thanks Sadie for updating me on the list - the clinic just called to confirm EC at 7.30 on Thursday! No more Menopur (my blood was over 5000 today) so just the Orgalutron tomorrow morning, then hcg tomorrow night... then a needle-free day on Wednesday, how lovely!
Nerves will be getting the better of me very soon I fear!


----------



## hoopy74

lou e we are back in this wednesday for an update, see how mrs hoopys follicles are developing, fingers crossed then take it from there.

good luck every1 else


----------



## Mrs R

sadie - you're so organised!! Just back your hols & giving us all an update  well done you! Are you feeling relaxed & ready to go for your FET?? Wishing you all the luck,   &   for next week. Think we'll be on the 2ww together then? You all tanned then? Wish I was, I'm in dire need of a wee bronzing 

ellie - its all moving so quickly....EC on Thursday  good luck with the last jabs tomorrow & then enjoy a jab free day on wed! 

hoopy - good luck to you & Mrs H for your appt on Wed   

Well I'm off to bed now as its an early rise for me, prostap jab is at 9.15am at GRI so need to leave the back of 8 cos of motorway traffic! the joys.......bring on the prostap  round 2......ding ding!!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Missed you all.

MrsR- I was so excited to get back and catch up on what was happening and bam new thread and oh my god where to start. My hol was great and I am tanned only thing was had the cold the whole time I was away and think caught it again on way back. I am just hoping that it gets it's act together before next week. I have started my healthy organic eating regime and taking pregnacare so hoping the extra vits will help. Smoothies in the morning for my 5 a day. It was lovely to get away and relax and I don't think i had realised how stressed I had been at work until I was away. Had lovely massage at the hammam (turkish bath). That will be good our 2ww should be around the same time. ET for me should be about the 5th or 6th June. I just got txt from my friend who had IVF at GRCM this was her outcome date and it a  so pleased for her.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Good luck for Wed keep us posted hope there are loads of follies.  

Ellie- Good luck  for Thursday get clucking.









Lottie- How's you hanging in there? Sending you loads of sticky vibes 

Spoke to Kim this am and she doing fine. Loads fo sticky vibes to her too 

Suzee- How's you? Good to see you being positive and thinking ahead. 

Suzi- Doing a wee AF dance for you.                         appear appear appear.

Love to everyone else going to sunbath.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

lottie, hope you're enjoying your time off in this lovely weather.  remember, no cleaning! that's what dh is there for!!    sending you lots of pma for your 2ww.       

suzee, i'm sure you're definitely having a wonderful time at stobo! hope your appointment tomorrow goes well and you enjoy the rest of the week at your in-laws. 

whippet, it must seem like years till the 27th!!! 

mrs r, sounds like you were having a busy weekend!  i can't take the pace anymore, i think i was in bed at 10 o'clock on saturday!  did you have your prostap jag this morning? i've blown you some bubbles and i have my fingers & toes crossed for you... 

kim & karen, how's the 2ww going so far?       

ranweli, time is ticking, not too long till july... 

suzi, hope that af arrives soon... 

hoopies, hope your blood test and scan go well tomorrow. i guess you might be having ec later this week? 

catt, how did your bloods go yesterday? 

sadie, sounds like you had a brilliant holiday! the perfect relaxation before you start next week. thanks for adding me to the list, i don't know how you keep track of everyone, you're like the official thread secretary!  i'm going for fet too in june  et should be the week of the 16th. with catt's recent good news, i'm feeling very optimistic about it all!  are you going medicated or natural? good luck for the 20th and i hope your cold stays away!!! 

ellie, what a fantastic lining!!!    12.9!!! what's your secret?  good luck for your ec on thursday, hope you lay lots of eggs! 

lou-e, i'm not sure where you're at just now, are you starting tx soon or do you still have a few months to wait? 

hope everyone's well and enjoying the nice weather.  it may not be as nice as last week but at least it's not raining, and that's saying something for glasgow!!!   

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Thanks so much for all the good luck wishes, it's very touching especially cos I'm so new...! And because this is our third cycle (and my best friend is currently naturally pg with identical twins) we've kept it a secret from everyone else... 
As for the lining, I think I've always managed to get above 12, not sure how! I have always been very good at taking vitamins (I tend to be a bit anaemic when the witch arrives) so not sure if that helps? And this time I've used a hot water bottle in the evenings, and faced my fear of milk and managed to get quite a bit to stay down...! I'm sure the short protocol has been much easier on my system too, I really suffered when DR for previous cycles and whilst I do now feel the size of a whale, I feel so much healthier than before...!
Here's hoping it's all a good sign...xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
     
elliej-my cousin is pregnant and this will be her second baby in the time we have been trying for ours.Also no one knows about our tx except my mum,dh doest want to tell his family,they are a bit weird and would be of no support at all.That lining is growing great for ur little embies,   .

lottie-how r u on the 2ww?  .thinking of you hun.

Catt-congrats on your ,how did ur bloods go?

wishing-i cant believe how this year has flown,since our first apt in December 07,  this will be our year for a little miracle. 

Tashia-how r u hun? hows baby,lots of kicking i hope. 

whippet-how r u feeling hun,any sickness yet?thinking of you and sending lots of  .

suzee-hows your pampering,you lucky ladie, 

mrs r-cant believe ur on next cycle.have you started injections yet?. 

catt77-youve not posted for a while,hope your ok?  

Sadie-glad to hear you had a good ,hope cold clears up for fet nx week.

mr and mrs hoopy-hope ur both well,good luck for tommorow.   

kim-how r u doing?when is ur test date?  

lou-e-when does ur tx start?

anyone who ive missed sorry,hope you are all ok and sending everyone lots of


----------



## catt

Hello everyone,

Well blood test went well - defo pregnant and nurse said level was good - although probs did not indicate twins - no matter one will do me just fine  !

Scan is on 12th June - that's 4 weeks on Thursday - ages away!

So v positive vibes for GRI!

Sadie - are you doing a medicated FET?

Hope everyone is doing good and THANKYOU everyone for all your good wishes    

cheers,

C


----------



## Mrs R

had my prostap today  so thats me now down regging 

catt - fab news hunni!! I'm sure the nest few wks will fly in til your scan & then hopefully your mind will be put at ease 

ranweli - jst started my down regging phase as of today so stimm injections prob wont be til 1st week in june, still its not too far away eh. You're patiently waiting aren't you....soon be your turn hunni 

ellie - enjoy your jab free day tomorrow!! 

wishing - ta mucho for my bubbles & all the good wishes!!!

sadie - you're gonna beat me to it with the 2ww. My baseline scan isnt til 2nd Jun & then it'll prob be 4/5th jun before i start stimming.....I'm prob looking at EC on about the 15/16Jun & ET a day or 2 after so by then you'll be at end of your 2ww & hopefully anouncing a BFP!!! 

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - good luck for tomorrow    

Lottie & Kim ....how you both doing girls ?

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

catt, great news about your blood results!!!    (were you medicated or natural?)

mrs r, i'm estimating that my et will be sometime in the week beginning 16th june so looks like we might be 2ww-ing together! 

also a wee query...  does anyone know how safe it is to take selenium and coenzyme q10 supplements during treatment? 

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Catt and Wishing- I am doing medicated FET as I have Premature Ovarian Failure I don't produce any of my own hormones hence reason for Egg Donation, so I have no choice but to have meds. The good thing is I don't have to DR all I have to do is stop my normal HRT and my body does it all by itself. So start prognova next Wed 21st as long as clinic appt on the 20th goes okay and womb lining thin. No probs before so not expecting any.

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

pc is back thank the lord      i think i would rather loose my left arm.
first catt      on your BFP brill
lottie thinking of you on this terrible 2ww, i think you and DH left before we went through, have you got dark hair and your DH blonde, me and DH were sitting at the seats at the door, DH was in shirt and trousers as he had to work before we went.
anyway i am now pupo with 2 grade 1, 8 cell embies, my womb liing was really think and all went great i had my ET with an empty bladder, i was scanned first as i have a severe tilted womb and he thought it would be beter if i went and peed, so it was great not as uncomfy as normal, and was a smooth easy transfer. I am a wee bit concerned as have been having some pains in ovaries and abdo, which is strange as i had no drugs onluy the beta hcg pregnyl injection the tues before et and then again on the 13th,     
but i did a really silly thing, i did a peed test this morning just so i could see those little 2 blue lines god it felt so good, i no its not real but i dont care it felt good to me, and i am now pretending it is real and i am pg.
me and DH are going to the lakes on sunday with our wee caravan, we will need to find a very cheap site as we are well skint, taking all my own food and wil just chill out, oh and go to beatrix potter house which i am well excited about.
also been thinking, i  know i said this is my very very last one, and told my GP if it failed i would def get a hyterectomy, but i am not ready i really am not, but when will i stop   and for god sake where will i get money for more, having already spent 30K my mortgage cant take anymore     so girls this one has to work.
DH was out at tour caravan yesterday and i looked out the window, he is such a great man and i thought how happy he would be if it worked,      mind he came home from his work on sunday to move all the rugs in the house just incase i slipped on them, now keep mind i have never slipped on them before, but he had been at work thinking about this     can you imagin what he would be like if i did get pg.
well lottie i will saya prayer for you, you take care and chill out     
oh and i sent a text to god, well never actually sent it as i dont know his mobile number    but i wrote it and sent it to my saved messages i am sure he will get it though.
speak soon kim xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

wishing that will be fab if we're on 2ww together!!  we can try & keep each other sane  

sadie I'm sure everything will go well next Tues & you'll deffo be starting   

Kim - PUPO yipppeee!!!  I loved your wee txt to god, I hope he gets it sweetie!  Enjoy your wee break away to the lakes.....just what you need! I'm so hoping this is "the one" for you    

well another lovely day today so I'm waiting for my washing to finish so I can hang it out then I'm off out for a walk with my friend & her wee one!
I'm also starting to increase my water intake cos I was maybe a shy on that front last time round so I'm guzzling it from now.......trying to do absolutely everything right this time hence the water & excercise  

ciao for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

kim, have a nice relaxing break in the lake district. i think your dh is so sweet moving all the rugs! he's probably right too - i did a spectacular skidding/flying/falling splits display on some slippery decking at dobbies during my 2ww and i really don't think it helped! 

and i slipped and landed on my ass in somerfield the other day.  when i was all on my own. how embarrassing! 

w x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone..

well as expected this wait is horrendous... trying to remain positive but it feels like time is dragging in.. first week is nearly over as we test next Thursday.. tempted to test early but really gonna try and not to.. my boobs have felt pretty tender and they are massive... but apart from that nothing new.. and I know this is probably the gel anyway.. would just love to have a wee sign   

Kim that is so strange that you seen me and DH.. DH thinks he saw the two of you too said you both looked really friendly.. where you sitting next to the TV?  I was in too much of a daze to notice.. ET went really well but I was petrified before it.  Hope you are doing well Kim and enjoy your time away.. not that is will take your mind of it!!  Have got my fingers crossed for you...

Sadie.. Good luck for your FET - not too long now..  

Mrs R - Great news that you have started again and you are feeling so positive... hope the stimms isn't too bad.

Hoopies - How are the follies coming along.. Mrs Hoopy, hope you're not too bloated..

Elliej - Good Luck for egg collection today.. hope you get lots of quality eggs.. I can't remember a thing about egg collection so hopefully you'll be the same..

Also, hello to all the other glasgow girls.. to those waiting to begin treatment hope time flies in for you..

Take Care..


----------



## EllieJ

Firstly thank you so much for all the good wishes... it has been much appreciated by me and DH... and secondly I am out of my tree on painkillers so please forgive any typos...

Got 7 eggs, everyone was lovely, Marco is a proper Dr McDreamy! But was very poorly afterwards, reacted badly to sedative so spent about 2 hours with DH holding my hair back... being sick when you've been nil by mouth since midnight ain't funny...

And quite a lot of pain too but I think I'm a bit of a weed... even the venflon was making me cry... and I went into a bit of shock afterwards so only just home... after a 5am start! Boy I hope it's worth it...

Right off to sleep for Britain.. wish it was an Olympic spoprt, I'd be a gold medallist! Love you all..xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

lottie hoopys doing ok back in 2moro for 2nd scan, think there was around 13 or 14 follicles. i sholuld have counted but i didnt for some reason!
hopefully egg collection monday, but GCRM appear happy so far so will wait and see

hope every1 else is ok


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Mr H glad Mrs H is doing well... Despite me being poorly I honestly can't rate the care highly enough... I was so well looked after, such a different experience to my previous tx. DH was also very impressed... Especially with the tea and toast! All the best for the scan...x


----------



## Mrs R

well done with EC Ellie, will you find out tomorrow how many fertilise then?? Sending you lots of good luck vibes hunni      sorry yo were so poorly, hope you feel better soon!!

Hoopies - good luck for 2nd scan.....hope you've got lots more juicy follies tomorrow  

lottie - 1 wk down, 1 to go.....you're doing good!! If only there was a way of knowing eh, its pure torture isnt it. Keep busy (but not too busy) & stay positive  

((((((( HUGS ))))))))) to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## nursey5

Sis - God better get ur texts or he;s for it!!!!  Didnt know u had laptop back - so I'll bow out now.

Love You Loads
Karen 
xxxxx

PS Good Luck to you all sneding everyone lots of   , but a special      to the best big sis in the world xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GRCM  

Catt77- GRCM  

Whippet- GRCM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   


Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08.

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Kim- GRCM PUPO    

Lottie- GRCM PUPO     

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM clinic Wed to see how follies are doing

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

EllieJ- GCRM EC Thurs 7 eggs 

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GRCM Waiting to start

Wishing- GRCM Waiting to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ellie- Well done 7 eggs. Sending you fertilizing vibes for today. Hope you feeling okay.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Sound like a great clutch of eggs waiting for you. You must be getting so excited.

Kim- Glad computer up and running. Have fab time when you away. I will txt you and let you know how appt goes. Sending you sticky vibes   and stay away for   or else.

Lottie- Glad you surviving it is a pants 2 weeks but you almost there. Stay   and take it easy.

MrsR- How you after prostap? That you started.

Suzi- Has AF appeared yet?

Am at work so better go. Hope everyone else doing fine.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi Sadie,

Although I read all the posts everday, I'm still struggling to keep up   No AF   This is now cd44 and I'm going crazy!!! Hoping that it comes soon but worried if it arrives over the weekend. GRI is open on Sat isn't it? But what if it comes on Sunday?!

Will do personals when I get a wee bit more time at lunch  

Suzi


----------



## buster24

hi all well this 2WW doesnt get any faster or easier does it, just calculated i have spend 14 weeks over 3 months  wondering if i was pg or not, so please dont let me need any more??
lottie hope all is ok with you one week down one to go, please let me get past day 10, never get past day 10.
love kimxxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

(oops, sorry - hoopy, do you mind being a girl?!) 

don't you just love wi-fi? there are these pretty residents' gardens in my street  and i've just discovered that i can lounge on the lawn with our mac and use the broadband wi-fi from our top floor flat across the road to surf the internet!!!  kind of scary really! 

anyway, finally we're getting somewhere since our recent bfn - we have our follow-up consultation with marco tomorrow morning and although i doubt he'll be able to give us any insight into why our blast didn't implant last time, at least we'll be able to discuss our upcoming fet...

ellie, sorry to hear about your traumatic ec.  hope you're feeling a bit better now. rest up and get some good sleep so that you're all prepared for your et. do you know when it's going to be? i love how marco's your "dr mcdreamy"!!! painkillers talking!?!?   

suzee, how did your review appointment go?

kim, lucky no. 7        stay away from those hpts!!!  not long now...    

mrs r, 2ww in june then, it's a date! it will be so good to have someone else who's going through the same thing at the same time.  during my last 2ww i was just snooping on here, not actually posting, so i'll be glad of the company. however crazy & emotional that company is!!  how's your down-regging going so far?

suzi, sending you lots of good af vibes!      weird how it never comes when you actually want it to and when you don't want to see it, there it is! 

hoopies, hope your scan today went well. ec all set for monday?

lottie, hang on in there. only 1 week to go...       

sadie, good luck for tuesday. 

ranweli, we're kind of in the same boat as you with the secrecy thing this time. most of our closest friends and family knew the timing of our icsi cycle and while it was great to have the support for the first few weeks during the injections and egg collection, it was really frustrating that my mum was still calling twice a day during my 2ww!!   so, we've told them that we're going back to the clinic for further treatment but we're not telling anybody, parents included, when it's all happening.

hope everyone's well, i'll let you know if marco tells us anything interesting tomorrow...

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Hey Wishing, think it must have been the drugs! May see you there - we're booked in for ET at 12.30 tomorrow...!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- Don't worry it will be okay you just phone them on Monday if it comes. Hope it makes and appearance soon.

Ellie- How many embies fertilised? Good luck for ET.

Wishing- Thanks for good wishes. Think I might need them.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- How did appt go?

Kim- Enjoy your wee caravan break. Hope the Lake District air is good for your wee embies.

Tashia- How's you? hope your bump behaving.

Jules- How's you? Not heard from you for a wee while.

MrsR- Has wicked appeared yet. What date do you go back again?

Lottie- How's you doing? hope you staying  .

Ranweli- How you? Anymore news on DH appt? 

Whippet, Catt77 and Catt- How you three new mum's to be getting on?

Suzee- How's you? Did you enjoy your wee pampering?

Well not long till Tues. I am really not feeling   about this cycle girls. Think it because my last FET was disaster. I might feel better once I know my embies have defrosted and if they have grown on any. They survived last time but didn't grow on any before they replaced them so that left me feeling like it wasn't going to work and hey presto it didn't. I know I just need to concentrate on now but it hard to forget all the previous disappointments   and heartache   and am really struggling this time. Anyway enough of me. Hope GRI don't do anything to bug me this time.    


Hi to everyone else hope you all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

ellie, good luck for your et!!  almost pupo...   

sadie, try to stay positive.      i know you've had disappointments before  but remember, they are in the past and this is now.    sending you lots of luck and pma...     

w x


----------



## hoopy74

Yip all going ahead for egg retrieval monday, follicles all going to plan so far. fingers crossed, mrs hoopy a wee bit nervous again. Totally understandable

i might post for us for a wee while again, we'll see

take care


----------



## wishing...

hoopies, good luck for ec on monday!! 

w x


----------



## bubbles06

hi all you gg girls and of course Mr gg,

Appointment came through for dh 20th June,They sent this weird specimen pot for a sample of urine(tmi sorry)with what looks like powder in it,any ideas what it is? 

Sadie-good luck with fet,as wishing said this is new and you cant keep worrying about past tx,   

Hoopies-good luck with egg collection.   .

ellie-thinking of you for your et,youll be PUPO in no time, 

suzi-  can be a right pain in the  .when i was doing iui,she seemed to always hang on,so it messed up my insemination day.    she arrives soon for you.  

whippet-not long to your scan now.how r u? 

catt77 and catt-how r u both? 

kim-hope your enjoying the lake district?  

Tashia-how many weeks are you now?time is flying by. 

lottie-when is your test date?any symtoms yet?sending you loads of     for your embies to snuggle in.

buster24-how r u doing hun?  ,

mrs r-how are your injections going?  

anyone ive missed out,sorry. let all   that this   stays.it a bit dull this morning,speak to you all soon.


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone 

having a very lazy weekend! Doing good with the downregging so far, bit headachey yesterday & slight insmonia but nothing I cant handle  No sign of AF yet but they did say mine might be delayed cos I'd 2 bleeds in 1mth ...we'll see!

ranweli - is it a sample of semen or urine they're after for the appt If its urine then you always have powdery stuff in bottom of container. If in doubr about anything then ring them. its good he's eventually got an appt through though. I'm still at the down regging stage just now with my ICSI, need everything switched off first before I start my stimm injections, prob not injecting til 1st week in june.

Hoopies - Everythings crossed for you both next week for EC, fertilisation & ET    I'm sure it'll all go fine, look after Mrs H & try to get her to relax, big hugs  

Sadie -     where's your PMA Mrs Come on you get that   back. Roll on Tues, you'll be fine once you get started. No bleed as yet, I'm back at GRI on 2nd Jun for baseline scan but they did say my bleed might be delayed cos I had that mid cycle weird AF, so I might need to wait longer for my lining & ovaries to be in correct state ...the joys!!   &  

Ellie - I'm hoping you're now PUPO!!!! how did ET go today? 

Wishing - I'm guess-timating I might be having EC around 15/16 June & therefor ET around 17/18 Jun so yip we can indeed keep each other company on the evil 2ww. My D/R is going good so far ...hope it stays like that! How did your appt with Marco go this morn? He's such a wonderful guy, if we do end up having to go private I'll feel really happy that it'll be with him.

Kim - BIG HUGS hunni, what day you on now of this nasty 2ww? You're doing great! Sending lots of  ,   &   to your embies!!!!

Suzi - hope your AF turns up soon 

Lottie - thinking of you hunni 

to all the other GG's  

Mrs R xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all just a really quick update, cos am at SIL's for decaf tea and distraction! ET went like a dream this morning, 2 embies safely on board, both graded 19 out of 20. The other 2 that had also fertilized weren't up to freezing but hoping we won't need them...! 
Good luck Mr and Mrs H for Monday, will be thinking of you...x 
Be back later for proper post! xxx


----------



## hoopy74

thanks elliej wishing mrs r for support hopefully we are as luck as you elliej, thats fantastic news. will pass on thoughts to mrs hoopy

really really appreciated, we all deal with things differently, again thanks a lot x


----------



## wishing...

ellie, congratulations on being pupo!!!  sending you lots of pma      and sticky vibes...     

mrs r, i'm not sure that i'll be joining you for that 2ww now... 

we had our follow-up appointment with marco this morning which went really well. unsurprisingly, he couldn't tell us why our blast didn't hang on last time so we covered that pretty quickly and moved on to our upcoming natural fet. he said straight off that we could start once i'd had one, or ideally two, real periods. we were a little surprised as we'd geared ourselves up for starting at the beginning of june and now it sounded like it would be better to wait till july. he said that if my current cycle ends up being much longer than usual then we must wait till my second af to start but that if everything seems "normal" when my first real af arrives then we could, if we want, start then, in june. we did get the distinct impression though that his preference would be that we wait till july. he said that waiting till my second af would be more important if i'd been on the traditional down-reg long protocol but since i was on a short protocol with low doses he wouldn't be as worried about starting us after only one af. however, he did stress that he would like to be sure that all the drugs from the icsi are out of my system before the fet cycle. now we're all confused about what to do?!?  i know it would probably be the more sensible choice to wait till july but i am soooo sick of forever waiting!!!  patience is not one of my virtues! 

what would you all do?!?   

i would really appreciate hearing what you all think.

(we had our bfn from our icsi cycle on 2nd may and my post-icsi af started the same day.)

wishing x


----------



## buster24

Well another massive fail     after doing 2 tests yesterday one moring and the 2nd late afternoon that appeared so much darker, did one this morning and then when i wipped blood. I am so so angry at myself for even thinking it had worked because lets face it after 7 goes think its pretty obvious that ivf is not for us.
But those few days that i thought it had worked were lovely     
We are going off today, what a great time i will have     
had thought if this failed then karen said she would donate again and egg share to keep costs down, but after 30k and all this heartache i really dont see the point. I think i jsut have to start facing the facts that its never going to be for me and DH.
i so wanted this to work to give others a bit of hope that after numerous cycles it can, but that was silly too.
better go and tell DH he is going to be heart broken as had showed him the test jsut yesterday and he was so happy.
love kim xxx


----------



## hoopy74

buster24 so sorry for you both, words cant really say enough for you, i will say a wee   for you at mass later this morn

take care


----------



## hoopy74

wishing hard for me to say as a man, however i will give you 1 bit of advice - if like me you have read the posts about GCRM over past couple of months ( which i know you have ) every1 holds marco with the greatest respect, he knows what to do. my instinct says trust him, we are coming up to our vital stage egg collection 2moro and me + mrs hoopy talking about it last night GCRM have been brill much better than Nuffield even if it doesnt work for us (   that doesnt happen tho ) we still would recommend to any1.

i know when you have your heart set to do something and timing changes its difficult, trust him.

awrabest


----------



## wishing...

dear kim,

i am so very sorry to hear your sad news.      i'm thinking of you and your dh.  i realise that your time away is not going to be how you had hoped now but try to stay close together.   

love wishing xx


----------



## Mrs R

Ellie - delighted to read that you're PUPO.....now the insanity of the 2ww eh, you'll do just fine I'm sure, sending you lots of  ,   &    

Kim - I'm so sorry hunni  its devastating news for you. You'll need time with DH to talk, cry, rant, etc so spend some good quality time together. Dont make any rash decisions just now, take some time out & get over this. I really am so sorry   We're all here for you when you're back on xxx

Hoopy - I said prayers for all FF's at mass & lit a wee candle so I hope the big man is listening up there. Let us know how you both get on tomorrow    

wishing - its a tricky one but like Hoopy said I'd trust Marco impecibably if I was in his care so although it means another 1mth of waiting i'd be tempted to go with his recommendations especially if it maybe means a better chance of the FET working. All this hanging about waiting totally does your head in though doesnt it. Do what you feel is best & what your comfortable with doing.....let me know what you decide.....I'll let you off about the 2ww I suppose if you go with a july FET 

sadie - how are you today hunni?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

kim-so sorry for you and dh,take time out and just be there for each other.thinking of you both,


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- I am so sorry. Call me when you feel like talking. You know I'm here for you.  

MrsR- Am glad you doing okay. Won't be long now and am sure you will be fine. Am doing okay just wishing that all this was over am just not looking forward to the whole thing. Think I will feel better once I know my embies okay. Need to find some PMA from somewhere! But thanks for all good wishes and I know I just need kick up backside. Have had a rotten chest infection too so think that not helped.

Ellie- Fab you got 2 really good ones to go back. You now PUPO rest girl take it easy and sending you loads of sticky vibes  .

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Glad all set good luck for tomorrow.

Wishing- I agree that you should go on his advice. You don't want to look back and regret anything if it all goes wrong. Hope you time goes in quick I know how hard it is waiting. I have had to wait 8 months for FET.

Anyway just going to see if DH will take me to ASDA.

Speak soon 
Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Hi all! 

Been catching up on the latest posts.  It's always so heartbreaking to read the posts where things haven't worked out this time.  My thoughts are with you.

On the other hand there are always some successes to be celebrated which is fab!  

We're off to the GCRM for our initial consultation tomorrow.  Really excited as will then feel things are 'in motion'.  Again though, there's the other side of the coin... I'm convinced they are going to discover that either there is something wrong with me too or they can't get any sperm from DP!  Think I'm thinking too much about it all.  Will just need to wait and see what the story is.  

Jen


----------



## Julietta

Hello there girlies and guy, 

Sorry not been on for ages, not been able to access pc and when I have been able to my brain is mush as so tired to think. Its so busy now I don't know where to start! Firstly so sorry suzee and kim, I hope that you are ok? 

Whippet, congrats on the bfp!

Sadie, glad you had a nice hol, you will be starting tomorrow! I wish you all the best of luck and will have everything crossed for you. Remember what I said ages ago, positive things happen when you least expect them and hopefully will get a lovely surprise this time! I will say a wee prayer for you x

A big hi to all you new girls and hope that thoses of you who are growing eggies and due for transfer soon are lucky too, as are all of you. 

I have 5 weeks left to work, OMG and sooooooooo much to do at work and get someone in post for my absence. I am 29 weeks today, and so blessed to be. Baby is fine, quite lazy I think. I had a dream that baby would arrive on the 27 June, (due date is 4th August!) my last day of work! Ahhh that would be 5 weeks early, lets hope not. So just incase I am trying to get everything in order. 

Its so strange as most people think that this wee baby is just a normal baby, don't they know what we and the rest of you who were lucky to get a bfp have been through to get this far, and how much these babies mean to us!

Thats enough of me prattling on for a monday morning, good luck mr and mrs hoopy for transfer x

Tashia, I will give you a buz in next 2 weeks, good luck with your scan x


Love Julz


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Back from hols.. Had a wonderful time at Stobo very relaxing!!    Then a good time away with DH and puppy dog up at in-laws place up north (but without the in-laws  , thats a shame they actually v nice).

Anyaway you lot are busy, had 4 pages to catch up on!!  Will have to read it again and digest it all properly see where you all at, what you been upto etc.

Kim, I'm so sorry to read your news    thinking of you and DH

Had follow up appt on Wed last week.  Dr says maybe this time try Menopur instead of Gonal F as they won't give me a choice on NHS as they always use Gonal F.  So gonna try Menopur.  Anyone else had it before?, apparently you have to make up your own injections   bit unsure about that.

He said I can start on next AF (which is good) but unfortunately all Docs are going to a conference in Barcelona for two weeks in middle of July so no-one there for EC/ET  .  If AF can hang on until 1st June (I due 30th May typical) before showing ugly face then can go on this AF if not then next one.  Really hope it 2 days late!!!!!

Anyway back at work now and reality so will catch up and do personals later.

Take care and big   to you all

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Suzee I'd had two bfn cycles on Gonal-F at my previous clinic, so when GCRM told me I'd be on Menopur I was dead nervous about the mixing - with no need! It's sooo easy, I don't know what I'd got myself so worked up about! And I don't know if it's just coincidence or not but we got much better quality embies this time too...
Well having planned to go back to work (only an office job so no lifting etc) for the 2ww I changed my mind this morning and called in sick... I am still quite sore around the ovaries (!) from EC and I just don't fancy being around people at the moment - anyone else been like that? I was working from home during my last tx attempts so I could just take it easy - I thought that this time the distraction of work and people would be a good one. But I just feel like I want to be on my own... doesn't help that DH is away down south for a funeral, left yesterday and not back till tomorrow - it's like he's my safety blanket at the mo and I don't seem to be able to face the outside world without him. Which is strange because he's in the forces so I'm usually brilliant at coping on my own... I think I'm going mad!
Thanks again for all your words of encouragement, and a special hellooo to Mr and Mrs H, hope you've had your tea and toast by now with loads of lovely eggs ready to go in the lab...xxx


----------



## hoopy74

hello to all and a thanks again for all nice posts  

a wee update quite a success today me + mrs hoopy very happy with today and how it went

10 eggs collected and got a phone call from embryologist in afternoon confirming they can use 9 which is great

also my sample is a lot better than previous close to being normal for once!!!!
not counting our chickens, but hoping for more   2moro with news on how many have fertilised.

our previous go was 6 eggs retrieved 4 could use and 2 fertilised so ahead of last go, just hope we can have a few fertilised then really is a good news day

       i've said b4 our faith is really important to us thanks to mrs r for   and every1 else with support ( 2 many to mention )

awrabest, mrs hoopy sends her regards i have been updating her daily on whats being happening. she will be back in her own time. have to say she is a lot of pain at mo, resting up and me running after her!!!!! my pleasure to do it tho


----------



## Mrs R

morning everyone 

well its shaping up to be another lovely day here, the   is shining!
Went on a mammoth shopping trip yesterday for a dress & after 6hrs (yes 6!!) and about 30 dresses I eventually got one! Now I need to go hunting for a bag & shoes (obviously!!) 

I'm feeling good still with this D/R....no major side effects as yet other than slightly bizarre dreams but this may not be related . Still no sign of a bleed as yet though  wish it'd hurry up as I dont want it delaying things 

Hoopy - 10 eggs, 9 of which are suitable .....Thats fab news!!  Hope you both survived the anxious wait for the phonecall today, do you know how many have fertilised, I hope all 9!  Give us an update when you can. I hope you know when ET is going to be as well. I'll keep up the   as it appears he's listening  Hope Mrs H is feeling better soon, make sure she drinks lots of water & definitely rests more......keep up the pampering! 

ellie - how you feeling now? did you go back to work? make sure you're not over doing things these next 2weeks, although it is kinda good to stay occupied & busy (but not too busy if you get what i mean ) 

suzee - stobo is jst fab isnt it? What treatments did you have done? I had a pedicure, hot back wax thing & a full body aromatherapy massage...HEAVEN!!!!! we went for a hen weekend....very different from a usual hen doo but really lovely & relaxing! I hope your   behaves itself & comes 2dys late so you can get crackin' again  

Julz - cant believe how the time has flown in! When I joined you were in early stages of preg....time flies when you're having fun eh! You all organised for your impending arrival then? What names you thinking of? hugs to you & Jnr  

Jen - how did your consultation go?

sadie - yipeeee its finally time!!!!  I'm really hoping it works out for you  

kim - thinking of you 

For wishing, Tash, Lottie, Suzi, ranweli, whippet, catt, catt77 & anyone else I've missed -  

Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

kim, how are you doing? 

jen, how did your consultation go yesterday?

sadie, hope your appointment today goes well and hope the chest infection is well and truly gone. i can't believe i'm moaning about having to wait another 6 weeks to start our fet and you had to wait 8 months! being on ff really does help you put your own problems into perspective. i hope i can be as strong as you and just hold off that extra month...

suzi, any sign of that af yet?

mr & mrs hoopy, glad ec went so well yesterday, great number of eggs!  do you know how many have fertilised yet? mr hoopy, you're so right, trust in marco!

suzee, glad you're going to be able to start again straight away. hope that af holds off for a few days. i had menopur during my icsi at the gcrm. i was terrified about having to make it up myself and the fact that it was a real syringe as i had been hoping for an easy epi-pen style jag but it was absolutely fine. i think having to make up the solution gave me something to concentrate on rather than thinking about the actual injection. the needle you use is teeny compared to the gonal-f ones and i could barely feel it. don't worry about it, you'll be fine!  maybe the change will also help you to feel that things will be different this time around?

ellie, hope you're enjoying some relaxing time off. make sure you get lots of pampering from your dh when he gets home. are you going to go back to work or take the whole time off? sending you lots of sticky vibes...    

ranweli, great news about your dh's appointment being so soon. don't worry about the powder, it freaked me out too but in the end they didn't even want our samples so we had to take them home with us! 

mrs r, you're always so busy! is it a wedding dress? i need to get one too. let me know if you have any recommendations so i don't have to shop for 6 hours too!  any sign of that darn af yet? how long does it usually take to come after down-regging?  about the june/july thing, i'm wavering. help! 

lottie, how are you coping with the 2ww? is it thursday you're testing?    

lou-e, whippet, catt, catt77, tashia, jules and everyone else, hope you're all doing well. 

me and dh have been thinking a lot about whether to do our fet in june or july and are definitely being drawn towards july. the main reason is that it makes sense to give my body another month to get back to normal, especially if that gives us a better chance of success.    thank you hoopy, mrs r and sadie for your very good advice.

yesterday, we were pretty sure about waiting till july but then i asked a friend (who is going through fertility treatment too) what she thought and she answered the complete opposite to everyone else - that if we feel emotionally and physically ready then maybe we should go for it in june! i was pretty much decided on july and now i'm dithering again! 

i wish that marco had just said "no way june, you absolutely must wait till july, i won't do it any earlier". i'm not good with big decisions.

please can you reassure me that it's better to wait till july? 

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Wishing being the superstitious nut that I am I'd be going for July - 7th month and all that! 
I know, it's the 2ww insanity...


----------



## wishing...

hi ellie,

i am soooo superstitious too!  i'm trying not to become lucky charm-obsessed but i've been carrying a wee pebble around with me every day for the last 2 weeks because somehow dh and i decided it was lucky!  he's got one too!

i've noticed that everyone seems to love the number 7 but i've never heard of its lucky-ness before.  it's worth a try though...

w x


----------



## Mrs R

hey wishing

I'm always busy cos I've got way too much time on my hands being a ladeee of leeeeizure ...does that make sense  Yeah its for a wedding & a 50th b'day party, didnt want anything too wedding-y if you know what I mean, narrowed it down to 2, one in John Rocha in Debenhams and one in  shock horror....Tesco of all places. Both quite similar so opted for the Tesco one as it was £50 cheaper  ...I do luv a good bargain (plus I wont feel as bad when I wear it like twice & never again  ) Debenhams have loads of dresses so I'd def check them out.
I'll post a wee pic of the dress, be warned I posted on another FF thread & it was a massive pic  ......










oh thats better I've re-sized it now!!  Good luck with your dress hunting!

Still no AF for me yet.....think its got lost somewhere  Last time it took about 5-6 dys to arrive but they did say it might be delayed this time cos I'd 2 bleeds last month.....I need to be complicated dont I 
I'd still be tempted to wait til July if thats the inclination you got from Marco. I know you're keen to get started but imagine you do it in june & with bad luck you get a BFN....would it not be at the back of your mind that maybe if you'd waited things might be different?? At least if you wait til July & its still bad news you know that you done everything as best you could. Tough one hunni but if you're still swithering then ring & speak to marco & ask him for his honest advice, if it were him in your shoes etc. I'd trus anything he says. Let me know what you decide.

Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs r,

i know what you mean about having loads of time to be busy - i took voluntary redundancy a few months ago and the days just seem to fly!  time goes so much faster than it did when i was in my horrible job!    the plan was to take a few months out, hopefully get a lovely bfp, and then find some way of earning money again but things never go exactly how you plan, do they!    right now, i'm meant to be working on my cv as i haven't updated it in seven years and it doesn't even have my married name on it!  needless to say, i'm wasting time on ff instead.    i was doing so well before we started our treatment, i was a good little domestic fairy, but then followed the month of "taking it easy" and the bfn and now i seem to spend a lot of time searching books and the internet for anything i can do differently next time to make things turn out better!  i really think i must now know everything there is to know about human reproduction!    

lovely dress!  i'll be off to debenhams then...  another excuse to postpone that cv-writing!

i know we should (and probably will) wait till july.  i don't want to speak to marco about it again because i know he'll give off vibes that it's better to wait but will say that it's ultimately our decision.    he is great, i do love him, but he's always telling me to "stay cool" when i'm obviously anything but!    maybe i just need to listen to my hypnotherapy cd more often.  i wasn't too sure about it to begin with, but i do think it's having some effect now.  i swear i'm a teeny bit more laid back than i was last week...

thanks again for your valuable advice.  you're a star!

w x


----------



## JJ1980

Hey all!  

Just to let you know our initial consultation was fine once we found the GCRM!  Everyone seemed nice.  Marco talked us through a few things but said the most important thing to do first is check out DP and see if we can get sperm from him through SSR. DP had a vasectomy years ago which is the reason we are going through this.  Our next appointment is with Mark Underwood the urologist to see what he says. Anyone know him or what he is like?  Obviously if we fall at that hurdle then it'll all be over pretty quickly for us but hoping things will be fine.  We don't need many spermies to make it happen.

Jen


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry I don't have time to do personal tonight. I have been working and am shattered as been up since 6.30am to go to clinic then work.

Got on okay at clinic and start prognova tomorrow. They have said they are not going to give me the blood thinning drugs which I was abit disappointed about. But no point getting upset as GRI just being their usual won't do anything outside the box. Nevermind just want to get this cycle out the way and move on.

So here we go again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

Guys.. I'm in work so not got a lot of time for personals.. just wanted to let you know that I test tomorrow.. This has been the longest two weeks ever!!  I've had cramp and period pains, so not holding out a lot of hope.. though I have been religiously reading some of the polls were folk had these pains and went on to get a BFP!!

Hope you are all doing well, and I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow.. take care.. Lottie


----------



## wishing...

lottie, good luck for tomorrow!!!       

are you going to cheat and test before you go to the gcrm?


----------



## Lottiepots

I'm not sure.. what did you do?  Also, what time do they call you back at?


----------



## wishing...

i didn't cheat but i knew the result already.  i maybe would have if i hadn't felt so sure.

they don't call you, you get the results immediately!  you're to take a sample with you?  just hand it in to reception when you arrive and by the time you get called in to your appointment they'll have done your test!!

good luck!!!

w x


----------



## Lottiepots

I never realised that Wishing... thanks for the info..

I kinda feel as if it hasn't worked but i'm trying not to give up hope.. don't think it's worth cheating now will just wait and get the result tomorrow.


----------



## hoopy74

good luck lottie tomorrow  
mrs r all the best with DR also

a wee update on the hoopies absolute fab news all 9 of the 9 fertilised which was beyond our wildest dreams! 

so we continue to   as mrs r says hope he is listen and   and fingers crossed

in on thursday so hope we have good grading pls pls pls

speak soon ok


----------



## JJ1980

Good luck Lottie! 

Jen


----------



## EllieJ

Mr and Mrs H that's fantastic news! Fingers crossed for great grades for you...xxx

Lottie, thinking of you - the last night is always the hardest for me... all the very best of luck for tomorrow...xxx


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy, fantastic news, 9 is brilliant!!!    is it your et tomorrow?  good luck if it is, will be thinking of you both.  

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- That is fab news hope all goes well tomorrow. All the signs looking good.

Lottie- Good luck for tomorrow. I pray your dreams come true.  

Kim- Good luck tomorrow. You not to give up hope till outcome date.  

AAAAAARRRRRRRGGGGGGGG My bubbles been 7777 for ages and now that i have started my cycle someone has bubbled me. So annoying.

Me started tablets today so on the count down now. Just hope womb lining gets it's act together for the 2nd June.

Will update list tomorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Mr and Mrs Hoopy fantastic news good luck for transfer   

Lottie good luck foir tomorrow   

whippet x


----------



## buster24

hi girls well i had to return from my wee trip early last night, but i came back with 2 things one a terrible rotten chest infection and feel so unwell, but the other thing is a beautiful dark      
I bleed for a day and a half then it stopped so thought maybe i should test again and there it was on a clear blue straight away, Oh god it a worrying time. please please stay little ones i have dreamed of this moment for so so long. Wish i didnt feel like [email protected] though, typical me cant do anything easy.
just going to get ready to go to the clinic so will let yous know later
love and hope kim xxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Kim I am so happy for you, that is excellent news!!  You must be delighted  

I also have some good news of my own.. went to the GCRM this morning and got a   Was so shocked and delighted.. I feared the worst as I had been having cramp and I thought that my period was on the way.. Me and DH are just so happy and cannot believe how lucky we have been.. Came into work and now can't stop smiling..

Hoopies - 9 out of 9.. what an excellent result.. congratulations and all the best for egg trasnfer.. I was really nervous about it and I was totally shaking during it, but the procedure was actually fine and think I was so nervous as I just didn't know what was next.. All the best.. and also for the footie tonight  

Mrs R - Hope downregging is going ok and your not feeling any nasty side effects..

Sadie, good luck to you also and I'll say a little   for your womb lining..

Whippet - How are you getting on?  Any smymptoms as yet?

Whishing - If I were you I think I'd wait until July as all the others have said.. I ended up postponing starting treatment this time by a month as I got a bad chest infection.. the clinic said I was ok to proceed but I wanted to start when I was feeling fit and healthy so I'd have no recriminations if it doesn't work out.. I am really impatient so this was a hard decision to make but glad i did now   I have such a good feeling about your FET... 

Jen - Me and DH had the same problem the first time we went to the GCRM.  OUr car had broken down so we got a taxi and the driver had a nightmare finding the place.. we were really late but the staff were lovely about it..  Good Luck for the urologist..

Ellie - How are you doing?  Are you relaxing just now.. hope so.. I took the first week off work and it was great.. didn't really relax as such but no work stress and met up with friends and went out for nice meals with DH... hope you're not going too  

Suzee - Glad you had a lovely time away at Stobo.. I would love to go on a nice wee realxing weekend like that, never done it yet..

Hi to all the other GG's hope you are all well and especially thanks for the support and the good luck wishes.. it has really helped..

x


----------



## EllieJ

Lottie that was quick! I'm absolutely over the moon for you!!!

And Kim, what wonderful news! Keeping everything crossed that you have no more worries...xxx


----------



## whippet

Kiam and lottie fantastic news    and yes lottie lots of symptoms but not complaining for one minute  

whippet x


----------



## EllieJ

Whippet that's lovely to hear, not long till your scan...x


----------



## wishing...

kim & lottie, congratulations!!!!!!!      

that is just the best news, and both on the same day!!! i don't know if i can take all this excitement!

i am sooooooooo happy for you both and now i can't wait for our fet.  you have restored my confidence in the gcrm, roll on july...

ellie, i think you're right about lucky number 7!!!!!!!

love wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

kim and lottie absolutely brilliant news

me + mrs hoopy about ready to go the now so lets hope we get good grading and make it a good news day for all.

mrs hoopy has promised she will go back on at a later date when hopfully we get a bfp also, i am keeping her informed of all and again asking for every1. she just not ready at moment to hear about potential disappointments, side effects etc - as i said she will be back

down the now to your fav guy and only 1!!!!!!!!  

big day for me grading and football the night me as a season ticket holder for celtic, dont think my nerves can take a day like this ever again!!!!!!!!

awrabest


----------



## EllieJ

Hoopy best of luck for today, my ET went like a dream, can't fault the guys at GCRM... and as a Manchester Utd fan I can totally sympathise with your extra anxiety tonight! Honestly I thought I was going to give myself a stomach ulcer when it went to pens!


----------



## suzee

BIG CONGRATS TO LOTTIE AND KIM!!!    

Good luck Hoopys!!  

Suzee xxx


----------



## sanjo

[fly]  CONGRATULATIONS LOTTIE & KIM [/fly]

Im really so pleased for you both and your DPs

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - Sending you    for ET

Love to everyone

Sanjo xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi me again,

I'm feeling very low today.    Can't stop thinking about AF!!!  Dr's all going to conference mid July so if AF appears b4 1st June I will have to wait for another month (I'm due 30th May!!).  I know I shouldn't be, but p**d off with Dr's for going away!!  DH says not to even entertain the idea that I can go again on next AF 'cos chances of it being late are pretty slim as I'm quite regular.  Easy for him to say!!

I just can't get it out my head I want to start again NOW - this very second!!!  I'm starting to worry that I'm getting too obsessed with ICSI and its starting to take over my life. I'm so p***ed off!! 

Anyway, has anyone here had acupuncture during tx?  Was thinking of giving it a go and was curious as to ppls experience etc.

Sorry for negativity,  Suzee xx


----------



## sanjo

Suzee

Just wanted to send you this     You cant help feeling like this hunny, its a very emotional time and we just want to get started again.  I was like you too and im sure we all are impatient at times   At my 1st attempt the GRi didnt have any appointments left cos someone was on holiday   i was raging cos id got myself all built up or it.  Dont ever apologise for "negativity" thats what we are all here for - through good and bad.

Love Sanjo xxx

ps) i didnt ever try accu - i think some girls did tho so hopefully someone will be along soon for advice x


----------



## sanjo

suzee said:


> I just can't get it out my head I want to start again NOW - this very second!!! I'm starting to worry that I'm getting too obsessed with ICSI and its starting to take over my life. I'm so p***ed off!!
> 
> Suzee xx


I could have posted this too! The thing is that it does take over our lifes and its only natural - something that most people take for granted (fertility) we have to arrange around dates and AF


----------



## EllieJ

Suzee what you are feeling is totally natural - I know it won't make you feel any better me saying that but we've all been there honey - I took a 2 year break from tx because I kept having vivid dreams that I'd died and my gravestone had the words 'Her life was dedicated to getting pregnant - such a shame she never did...'! Seems funny now but at the time I was so obsessed it was ridiculous... and the feeling that no-one else in my life understood made it all the worse.
I hope it's some comfort for you to know that you're not alone...xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

it's horrible i know.    i'm having a down day too, that's why i have a new wee ladybird ticker to cheer me up!  

i've heard that sometimes all the drugs from icsi can mess up the first cycle that comes after, often making it longer, so since our result i've been taking my bbt again and right enough, it's not quite behaving itself!    it's generally much higher than usual but i have at least ovulated.  usually i do so around day 15-16 but this month has been day 18 so, although my cycle can vary slightly, it's a little behind schedule.  have you taken your bbt in the past?  if you have, you could try again now and see if it's normal for you?  maybe your next af has no intention of coming when she's expected!  it's definitely helped me to feel that things are moving on and we can concentrate on going back in july.

i am soooo ****** off that we're not going for our fet in june like we had thought but to be honest, the way i feel some days it's probably best to wait.  i'd hate to start when i'm still feeling miserable.  much better to hold off until my positive side takes over again!    

i've been having acupuncture for nearly two years.  although officially our difficulty conceiving has been with dh's sperm, my cycles started going crazy shortly after we started ttc.    they varied from 27 to 55 days at one point!    my acupuncturist is a star and has sorted me all out, now a happy 29-31 day cycle.  (better than before i was on the pill when they were 34-35 days.)  she's also worked on dh and he too has seen a massive improvement.    we're sure it helped in giving us 7 top grade blasts to work with, it's just a shame we didn't transfer the one with a good strong grip!  acupuncture also helps me to totally relax.  i've gone in there feeling like sh*t and come out a different person, like all my troubles have just been lifted away.  sounds crazy i know but it definitely works for me.  i would say it's worth giving it a shot.

i think it's hard not to let the treatment take over your life for a bit.  i guess the trick is learning how to get your life back in between times.  i don't have a job just now so have lost many an hour thinking, worrying, contemplating and panicking over why our blast didn't implant, why we didn't transfer two, whether it will work the next time.    it just goes on and on.  you're not alone so remember that everyone's here for you whenever you need to rant.  

sending you fairydust...



love wishing x


----------



## buster24

lottie so very very pleased for you     
when is your scan
I hated the waiting last year the GRI told me call with your next period so payed them the money and called, but it was 3 periods later before i actualy got started it drove me nuts    
take care
kim xxx


----------



## sanjo

Kim - How are you doing?  Is it sinking in yet??  When you having your scan?

Sanjo xx


----------



## suzee

Hi thanks for your support, I really needed to hear I wasn't alone!! Sounds daft I know. (not that I wish others to be going through this).

Sanjo thanks for the  very much appreciated!!

EllieJ what a dream!! That would've freaked me out!!

I think I will go for acupuncture, even if it just lifts me out of this mood. Will call later and arrangement appt etc. Jan De Vries has clinic in town and I think his acupuncturist is there on a Thursday.

Maybe AF will be late as cycle may be messed up due to tx (heres hoping).

Wishing, what is bbt? Is that when you take your temp very morning. If it is then I have a special thermometer for doing that and I done it for over a year but I never quite understood how to read the results. Maybe will dust it off and you guys can help me understand readings etc.

Thanks again Suzee xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Thanks everyone for the lovely messages.. Kim my scan is on the 12th of June.. When is yours?  Would be funny if we bumped into each other this time since you'd know who I was.. Hope you are well and enjoying the BFP..

Suzee..   to you.. You never know AF might just be late.. Was thinking if accupuncture regulates AF then maybe you are better waiting to start that after AF.. just in the off chance it will be late and then you could start tx quicker.. do you know what I mean?  I had accupunture once but I didn't really feel the benefit so didn't bother going back, but everyone is different and some people swear by it... Also did you chart BBT before.. I used to use this before we realised the problem was MF and I printed some chart off the internet.. if you did this and still had a copy then you'd be able to compare your temperature now with previous months..

Love to all GG's x


----------



## buster24

mine the 12th june also at 1140, think we might meet    
it all feels unreal at the minute, went and told craigs mum and he was like i feel like i am telling lies     well we have only waited over 15 years for this so it is  a bit of a shock.
please stay little ones    
does anyone know how you work out your due date?
love kim xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

yeah, bbt is temp first thing when you first wake up, at the same time every day. i know some people find it infuriating, a reminder every day that they're not pregnant. personally, i don't tend to forget that i'm not pregnant anyway!  i did chuck the thermometer (literally) when a close friend (with no tact) told me she was pregnant last year but i thought it might help me to do it again just now.
i had a wee look online for an example chart and this is what i came up with...

(sorry if they're a bit patronising!)

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/preconception/suspectingaproblem/samplebbtchart/
http://patienteducation.upmc.com/Pdf/BasalBodyTemp.pdf

i didn't ever do the whole cm recording thing and my thermometer's in centigrade but you get the general idea from the examples. i guess the only thing is that if you didn't get a real understanding of your temps before then it might not be obvious if your cycle's behaving normally now.  i originally started doing it for my acupuncturist so that we could see (without waiting till the end of a cycle) whether things were coming back into balance. when my cycles were very irregular it also helped me to get over the worry of not knowing when my af would arrive as i knew it was always due two weeks after ovulation. before taking my bbt i had so many months of being certain i was pregnant only to be faced with negative pee stick after negative pee stick.  (before we knew about dh's sperm probs.)

anyway, hope this helps!

wishing x



/links


----------



## wishing...

hi kim,

if you search the web there are loads of due date calculators.  you just need to enter your lmp date or date of conception and hey presto!     did they not work it out for you at the gcrm?

or you could just count 38 weeks in your diary from ovulation?

w x


----------



## hoopy74

suzee, sbb, buster, wishing, mrs r, sanjo and of course lottiepotts and kim

thanks for support

a wee update mrs hoopy just had ET and went well, 2 grade 8s which is marvellous and 2 grade 8s frozen which is also very good news.

Out of 9 only 1 never developed so all others were 4 and 6s which will be discarded.

overall, delighted we just   that it is our time, we do have a date so not long now


----------



## sanjo

Mr & Mrs Hoopy

Well done    Glad all went well.  send this to Mrs Hoopy from me could you ? 

Just relax and take things easy and   

Sanjo x


----------



## wishing...

mr hoopy,
that's great news - pupo!!!  fingers crossed for you both...     

wishing x


----------



## buster24

all the best hoopy      
love kim xxx


----------



## EllieJ

Well done the Hoopys! Best wishes to Mrs H, sounds like some top quality embies there... and fingers crossed for the footie tonight of course!  xx


----------



## sanjo

Kim & Lottie

12th June OMG it'll be here before you know it!

Take care 

Sanjo x


----------



## suzee

Well done Hoopys, thats great news!! 

Take it easy and sending you loads of sticky vibes!!!    

Suzee xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Well done Hoopies, fab news... 

And Kim we are 11am, so will no doubt see you


----------



## buster24

lottie what time were you there today?? we were so early the receptionest was not in, 
I am really scared it feels so so unreal just now, having waited 15 years, but been here once before  ,sister says to forget that as i had the hydros and all the adhesions then, but the accomadation is great now,      
kim xxxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Kim we were there about 5 past 8 this morning.. where you there before or after us.. I think we'll definately meet on the 12th..


----------



## buster24

we were not long after that was reception closed when you arrived too     
pat must be feeling good this morning 2 BFPs before 9 am.
well now DH thinks i should stay off work till scan day, due to the heavyness of it, but am not sure?? anyway am not due back till next friday on A/L just now so have a full week to decide.
kim xxx


----------



## whippet

Kim funny to put pat and pleased in the same sentence   only kidding So very pleased for you and lottie the GCRM certainly getting fab results the now they are a great team. Kim I wanted to go back to work but other half was scared so conceeded and have stayed off till scan next week then cant wait to go back getting bored now.

Mr and Mrs H PUPO well done and good luck for footie  

whippet x


----------



## Lottiepots

Kim, yes the reception was closed and I think we were the first in.. Chris the emryoligist came out and game me a big hug too.. I agree with Whippet feel the GCRM are a great team.. Take it easy and if you feel less stressed staying off work til your first scan then I would do that..


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Just a quick hello - am watching posts everyday - but there is so much going on - just read & keep track...

Want to say a BIG BIG BIG BIG BIG congrats to both Kim & Lottie - am soooooo delighted for you both!!!!  Take it easy and roll on the weeks until your scans!  Believe it or not, the 2ww is nothing compared to being preggies - you keep having waits from 1 scan to the next, then tests, then scans, then count down to the big day (eeeekk)!  I am so big now, am getting rather perturbed about how the 'little' bundle is actually going to get out - ouch!!!

Whippet - not much longer until the 27th - Tuesday!  We have our first antenatal/parentcraft class on Tuesday evening as well and then our 32 week growth scan on the 28th - to check baby is weighing as he/she should be...  Busy week next week too!

Re talk of acupuncture - I tried this prior to tx and did not like it and felt no real results...  Felt the lady who did it was a bit creepy (husband and wife team in Glasgow)...  Went on to try reflexology and did this for 3 months on the run up to tx - every 2 weeks...  Swear this helped!  (cost a bomb though - but do think it helped me into a relaxed state of mind!)  Very relaxing...  hmmm!

Ellie - when is test date - honey I have a really good feeling for you...     

Hoopys - when is your test date?  Sounds like all went brilliantly - I agree, the GCRM are a dream!

Sadie - how are you coping with things starting?

Julz - yes well overdue to catch up - how about we meet in Livingston again in the coming weeks (while we can both still drive and wander about the shops comfortably)!?

Re Pat @ GCRM - she was actually a real star to DH and me - when we had our ectopic twin situation etc - she was sooo lovely to us when we had our scan and found out...  Think she is one of those that you can take the wrong way - but underneath she is a lovely lady (well she was to us during a very very distressing time)...

Sorry for leaving everyone else out - there are just toooo many folk to keep up with nowadays! ;o)  Love & big    to everyone else on the board and look forward to reading further updates (especially BFPs) in the coming weeks!

Love Tash xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- I'm am so delighted for you my dear FF. Tears streaming down my face as I write this as I am so excited to be writing this after all this time.                . You deserve a medal after all these years. Roll on 12th.

Lottie- So delighted for you too. This is turning out to be a real lucky thread.              .

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- That fab PUPO. Take it easy Mrs and rest. You have a fab DH how will look after you.

Tashia- How's you and bump? Am a bit down as I don't think my cycle is going to work and feel like am just going through the motions. Can't seem to muster up the   spirits. I just want to get it over with and move to GRCM.

Suzee- Sorry you so down. Hope AF holds off so you can start.  

Wishing- Sorry you down too. Must be something in the water.  

Hi to all my other FF.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GRCM  

Catt77- GRCM  

Whippet- GRCM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GRCM  

Lottie- GRCM  

Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08. AF Dance       

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM PUPO  

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

EllieJ- GCRM EC PUPO  

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GRCM Waiting to start

Wishing- GRCM Waiting to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

sadie love your flashing 7s no one can move them, hope they bring you plenty of sticky lucky vibes, am hoping and praying hard for you?     
Oh meant to say i saw a notice up at the GRMC yesterday morning saying that the prices are going up I think it said the 9th june but said if you were having tx and payed it before the 7th june you would get it at the price it is now, just thought i would say as i know there are girls waiting to start so maybe worth while paying just now and saving a few pounds.
Well no symptoms from me at all and have gave up pulling and stretching my boobs, think its not a very sensible thing to do    
This is such a worrying time, i thought after 2ww the knicker checking would stop but god i think i have gotten worse   , and my analyising has gotten worse every wee tiny twinge or even a wondered [email protected] i am thinking the worste, its hard this really hard and so so unbelievable just feels unreal. 
I so want a bath to lie there and soak for hours and hours its my we sanctuary, i bloody hate showering but needs must i suppose.
its also been decided that i am not going to work till after the scan, i work in a emergency recieving surgical ward and we also have 6 bedded high care area within our ward and it gets nuts, sadie will tell yous this she is responsible for sending me the patients, so her fault      only joking, but it is busy and heavy and i know we are not meant to lift now but yous all know as well as i that is a well and good on paper but we do lift, and its a really stressful enviroment and no matter how much i say i would be able to step back and let the others do the work, i know its not true, so i will see GP and stay off till the scan. 
I said to DH other girls get pg and work, he said other girls didnt take nearly 15 years and are not carrying a 30 thousand pound baby       
some of the girls from work coming this morning for coffee decafe of course so will run it past them.
right off to call GP
speak soon
love kim xxx


----------



## EllieJ

Kim I think your DH sounds like a very wise man - stay off and rest as long as possible...!

Just a quick congrats to all the Celtic fans, especially Mr and Mrs H - hope Mrs H is nice and comfy at home...xxx


----------



## buster24

my DH is a big celtic fan so yesterday was a double good day for him, so he tells me, me personaly i would rather pull my toenails and eyelashes out that watch football, waht that all about grown men running after a ball licking it kissing each other covering there heads with their tops and getting payed a million pounds      no dont get it at all       where as iceskating now thats a sport       
love kimxxx


----------



## hoopy74

kim iceskating might be a sport but where else do you see grown men crying winning or losing a championship, magic eh? i used to play to a half decent level a few years ago, now i watch my beloved celtic as my pastime thus the name hoopy after the mascot 74 unfortunately yr of my birth!

a wee question mrs hoopy asked it also what is pupo, i've been quite good with the slang terms but havent a clue on that 1 

our test date a week on tuesday so not far away, as you can expect both quite nervous. so far its went all like clockwork, but that doesnt matter if treatement is not successful


----------



## EllieJ

Hoopy it stands for pregnant until proven otherwise...! 

Bet you were celebrating last night! I'm hoping that Rangers will be so demoralised that QoS will stuff them tomorrow! Wildly over-optimistic I know...


----------



## hoopy74

OH I LIKE THAT would never have got that in a million years, fair to say i will be a queens fan for a day also


----------



## EllieJ

Great stuff, the more the merrier! I managed to switch my graduation ceremony tomorrow from 3pm to 11am so hoping to be out and home in time to watch it all! I've been an adopted QoS fan for 12 years (since meeting my DH) so really hoping (against all likelihood!) that we'll win...!


----------



## suzee

Hi,

I just aded a ticker and wanted to see if its worked.  

Gonna try shift some of this lard I mean weight I'm carrying around!!.  Was at Scottish Slimmers before and lost 3.5 stone in a year and a half (which I managed to keep off).  But now in last 6 months I've managed to put on stone and a half!  Was using going for tx and having tx as excuse to eat whatever I saw  

Anyway feeling better today, been quite down recently but its w/e now so nice long lie tomorrow then who knows where the day'll lead!

Have a good w/e,

luv Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,i been reading posts,So manyyyyyyyyyy,cant keep up iam sat here with a note pad,ha ha,  

Anyway lets try and do some personals,

kim-big,big,big congrats on your                .so happy for you.

lottie potts-congratulations,you must be so happy              

mr and mrs hoopy-great news about et and your grades,keeping my fingers crossed for you,and mr h hope your waiting on mrs h hand and foot,she deserves it,         ,you are PUPO.

WHIPPET-not long to scan?how r u doing hun?  

tashia-youre nearly there!!  

Suzee-how r u?  

Sbb-how r u hun?   

mrs r-what stage are you at?

sanjo-ben is gorgeous,and 9 months already.

Everybody hope you are all doing ok,ill try and keep up with posts in future.


----------



## hoopy74

i remember very vividly the last 2ww it was an absolute nightmare   for both of us. i just wish that the day comes the now, you all will know it well but its the kinda of feeling theres hee haw more you can do but wait.

if it is not successful we will be ab gutted particularly when 9 out of 9 fertilised, and 4 grade 8s 2 froze. dont know what else you can do but wait and    

mrs h getting really nervous i can sense it with her body language, just want to help her thru it all. i know im the only guy on here but sometimes i feel that people 4get about the husbands or partners. believe me it is really hard for us also. even my own parents, mrs h is still sore and is coping admirably and i am really proud of her she is a very courageous person.

i'm blabbing rubbish here, it must be the 2ww take care all


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

it's our 5th wedding anniversary tomorrow   so going off to the west coast to stay in a nice wee hotel by the water and enjoy lots of good food.  and maybe wine.    god, i miss red wine!  

suzee, glad you're feeling a wee bit better today.  did you call about acupuncture?

sadie, how are you getting on with tx?  think positive!    

mr & mrs hoopy, try to relax!    easier said than done i know!  

ellie, how are you holding up?  when do you test?  can't be long now...  

suzi, any sign of that af yet?  

lottie & kim, 12th june!  it's not too far away...

whippet, good luck for your scan on tuesday.  

hope everyone else is having a good week.  enjoy the weekend, it's supposed to be sunny!!!  

wishing x


----------



## buster24

wishing have a lovely time, what hotel are you going to you lucky woman?/
lottie how are you feeling#?
sadie hope you feel better soon, and just you send that email and get those +ve thoughts back that you always have.
hoopy the 2ww is the longest 2 weeks in life, it drags and nothing but nothing makes it any better, but hang in there, will be     for yous
hi everyone else hope yous have a good weekend.
love KXXXXX


----------



## Mrs R

not been around much sorry folks!  Been so busy with one thing & another....so much for life as a lady of leisure eh   
Doing good with the D/R but still no sign of an AF yet    bring on more AF dancing please!!!

Yippeeee Celtic won the league....still recovering from all the celebrations!!  

so much has been going on here.......

Kim & Lottie ...... .......         ..........I'm so chuffed for you both, its fantastic news!!!!

Hoopy - fab news that your on the 2ww , give Mrs H my best regards & you know that   &   being sent your way! Try to keep her occupied but not doing too much if that maked sense!   SPL champions eh....what a night! 

wishing -   have a lovely time

suzee - think our 2 AF's have gone AWOL together.....they better get their act together   Good luck with the weight loss & try and cheep your chin up sweetie 

Ellie - how you doing hunni ? Thinking of you  All the best as well for your graduation this morning, hope if QofS win the cup you can have double celebrations  

Whippet - scan time already, bet you're so excited! Good Luck for Tues 

ranweli - I'm d/******' the now, waiting on an AF which seems to be off on its hols somewhere , I'm back at GRI on 2nd june for my baseline scan so AF better show by then!! How you doing??


sadie - how you doing? how you been feeling since your appt on Tues? whats happening next? I love you're wee update posts for everyone, great help 


hugs to all the others  and have a gr8 weekend everyone

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Ranweli and Mrs R thanks for the good wishes for tuesday yes excited but also very nervous. Also have a tummy bug which has to be nearing 48hours so hope it goes soon as tummy cramp is really something I could do without back on knicker watch just in case.

Tashia how exciting parentcraft not long to go now honey good luck tor tuesday.

Mrs R where is that AF heres a bit help                     

Hoopie hang in there you 2 the 2ww is murder   

Buster my SIL going to GCRM after our recommendation are the prices going up much?

 to everyone not mentioned

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- You sound like you been busy. Hope Af comes soon.                      




























.
I have been really down the last few days. I have never gone into a cycle feeling so negative. GRI have really hacked me off. Can't seem to lift myself up.  Back 2nd June for bloods and lining scan.

Whippet- Good luck for scan.









Ranweli- Not long now. Your turn will be here before you know it.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- PUPO means pregnant until proven otherwise. I am so rooting for you both and have a good feeling for you. Great that you have 2 wee frosties too.

Wishing- Have a lovely break away always nice to recharge.

Ellie- Thinking about you. Hope you not going too nuts.

Suzee- Good luck losing weight. I lost a stone before this cycle.

Tashia and Jules- Hi girls bumps galore for GRCM. You 2 started a Good thing.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

I like that PUPO quite cute wee way of saying things.

i have sussed out that BFP is pregnant and BFN is failed, what do they mean tho?

mrs hoopy still reading posts so you will still get to her all, have a good bank holiday weekend. me + mrs hoopy going for a nice wee lunch today, hope weather stays ok for us


----------



## buster24

hi hoopy BFP means big fat postitive and BFN means big fat negative, hope you get the first of the 2, where was you treatment was it GCRM
kim xx


----------



## hoopy74

yes GCRM as you can suss out cant sleep, reading anything i can looking for symptoms etc. was on 2ww diary entries link there also


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hoopy- If you go into Site news and technical support then scroll down to Words Meanings Bubbles etc click on that and there is a link on the first post that will help with all the abbreviations etc.

Hope you and Mrs Hoopy not going too mad.  

Love Sadie


----------



## Damelottie

hoopy74 said:


> i have sussed out that BFP is pregnant and BFN is failed, what do they mean tho?


Here you go Mr Hoppy 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120

Emma x


----------



## hoopy74

thanks to sadie and emma


----------



## Damelottie

Your welcome  

Good luck - Its a whole new language


----------



## Mrs R

keep those   dances coming.....they might jst be doing the trick  Think she's jst about to put in an appearance....I'll keep you all posted!!

hoopies - hope you had a lovely lunch. I went to the Phil O'D tribute match, gr8 to see Henrik back in the green & white and good to see the SPL trophy in parkhead  Hope you're both managing to stay sane & naturally the   &   vibes are being sent your way on this    

sadie - come on you, why you feeling so down hunni? This might just be 'the one'.....please find your PMA again or else I'm gonna be really sad too    I'm at GRI as well on 2nd Jun for my bloods & baseline scan....might see you there, what time you going at? we could both wear a red hankie or roll up a trouser leg or something     

whippet - only 1 sleep to go til you see Jnr 

ellie - how did your graduation go sounds like Q of S gave Rangers a bit of a game.....pity about the result. Hope you still had a good day. You still hanging in there on this 2ww? doing good hunni 

luv n   to all the other GG's

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Will be on later tonight. Got an online class to teach so will squeeze some time to catch up on here. Btw, AF still not here - cd54


----------



## spooq

*Hi Ladies, Gent & Bumps!*

*Catt * -  on your !!!   

*Emmalottie * - Hiya, welcome to this thread! Looking forward to getting to know you 

*Hoopy74 * - Great to hear that Mrs Hoopy is now PUPO. Will be thinking of you both and sending lots of  vibes your way   

*Jen * - Glad your initial appointment with GCRM went well. Not too long to wait for the urologist appointment 

*Julz * - How time flies! Not long now  How are you feeling?

*Karen * - Just wanted to say "Hi!" Great news about your sis 

*Kim * -  on your !!!   

*Lottiepots * -  on your !!!   

*MrsHoopy * - Congrats on being PUPO. Absolutely brilliant that all fertilized and you've got some frosties - but here's hoping you'll not need them just now   

*Mrs R* - Any sign of AF? We're both being tormented by non-appearing AF's just now 

*Ranwelli * - Brilliant that you managed to get an earlier appointment with the urologist for DH 

*Sadie * - How was your holiday? Must have been lovely to catch a bit of sun. What's happening with your FET? Have you started? 

*Suzee * - Your break at Stobo Castle sounded heavenly and probably just what you needed. It's understandable that you're feeling a bit down now and then but we're all here to help keep you positive 

*Tashia * - You must be excited about your next scan. Do you know if you're having a wee boy or girl or do you prefer for it to be a secret? 

*Whippet * - You must be so excited about tomorrow. Best of luck! Can't wait to hear all about it 

*Wishing * - Hope you had a nice wedding anniversary. It's our 5th one this year too 

Hi to Aphrodite, Catt77, EllieJ, Lou-e, Sanjo, SamW, Sarahb, Shazi, Stacey, Steffie, and all other GGs. Sorry if I've missed anyone 

I'm absolutely delighted to see so many BFPs on this wee thread of ours; it's amazing!!!

Still waiting on AF. If it gets to 60 days then I'll call GRI for some advice. Don't want it to arrive only to be told they can't take me just now and then have to wait for AF to show up again. I keep getting symptoms that make me think it is coming. My body is playing a cruel game!

Meanwhile, I'm very busy at work doing 10-hour days but keeping in mind that I'll need to watch that when I'm actually going through TX. Hoping to get a wee break in July and maybe go away for some sun in September or October.

Love & babydust to all,

Suzi


----------



## whippet

Thanks ladies for all the well wishes. Have to confess I called the clinic this morning and got them to change my appointment to today cause could wait no longer. Anyway have 1 very healthy heartbeat she didnt know if beside junior was an egg sac or something else without a heartbeat as yet so she said definately 1 but she wouldnt bet her salary on it staying that way, who knows. Delighted with 1 will find out more at 13 week scan. Oh also she, another nurse and the embryologist all said how big junior is measured 1.9cm x 3.9cm not mm. Hope everyone else has had such a fab day as me.

whippet x


----------



## spooq

Wow!!!!! That's excellent news Whippet    Roll on your 13-week scan


----------



## buster24

hi all nothing new to report here still just waiting waiting waiting on this scan, only 16 days but hay whos counting    
hope everyone is well speak soon
kim xx


----------



## Mrs R

My   has started but its quite light for me, suppose its early dys yet! I'm so hoping that by my baseline scan on 2nd Jun everythings as it should be for me starting my stims  & fingers crossed!


suzi - my AF is here but not its usual 'floodgates'  jst hope it'll be enough to get my lining thin enough to start stimms next week!!  Your's has majorly gone AWOL.......heres a wee dance to see if it gets back on track....                     . Def ring GRI if it gets to 60 days & no show and see what they say. Dont you be working too hard!!!

whippet -   thats fab, delighted to read about at least 1 healthy heartbeat....who knows maybe by your 13wk scan that 'lil bean might have a wee friend for company!!!

Kim - hang in there hunni, you'll be seeing your wee beanie soon 

Mrs R xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all,
Wow there's a lot for me to catch up on - so forgive the lack of personals till I've had time to read back a bit! I had a lovely weekend, my parents came up from London and my brother flew back from LA for my graduation on Saturday morning - got really nervous about going up on stage but managed not to fall over! Think it's just cos I'm on an emotional knife-edge and our tx is a huge secret...
Then Sat afternoon went to SIL's to watch the match with all the inlaws... shame we couldn't get that third equaliser but we sure as heck celebrated when we did score...!
Sunday was a bit of relaxing then dropped the folks off at the station... won't see my brother again till August so a bit sad, we're really close and I do miss him - but he looks fantastic, life in LA obviously suits him!
As for me, I'm completely in denial about OTD and plan on staying that way...!
xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

hope you all had a nice weekend. we had a lovely time, went to an lochan in tighnabruaic and basically just ate lots. it was grrrrreeeeeaaaat!

sadie, sending you looooooaaaads of positive-ness...                                    try to think only nice, happy thoughts and remember, if you're ever feeling low on pma you can always get some from all of us.  i'm sure everything will be fine next week... 

hoopies & ellie, sticky vibes...    

whippet, fantastic news about your scan! 

lottie & kim, is it sinking in yet?!       

mrs r, hope the af works out for you and everything goes ahead as planned.  2nd june's not long now... 

suzi, where the $*%@ is your af??!??           good idea to call the gri. you know what they're like, best to find out now how busy they're going to be. 

hi to everyone else, hope you're all well. babydust to everyone...

  

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

wishing, suziepooh thanks
mrs r cmon the hoops waht a swally i had thursday  

whippet very nice to hear all looking very good for you, needless to say you have the hoopies good wishes  

hope hope hope we have same luck and get the good news we are looking for next week, as you can imagine tense waiting in anticipation. pls pls pls    

mrs hoopy is my soulmate and that is all that is missing in our lifes together 

elliej i was cheering for your team twice lol

take care all


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GRCM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GRCM  

Catt77- GRCM  

Whippet- GRCM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GRCM  

Lottie- GRCM  

Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May 3 Frosties waiting

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08. AF Dance       

Lou-e- GRCM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRCM PUPO  

Aphrodite31- GRCM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

EllieJ- GCRM EC PUPO  

Jen- GRCM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GRCM Waiting to start

Wishing- GRCM Waiting to start

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry been AWOL for a fews days. Been so down that have just been reading posts. I am feeling better now and got some good news from the clinic. I had emailed them a letter on Saturday to basically complain about my treatment or should I say lack of it. They have now agreed that I can have the Heparin and Aspirin. I feel better as now am doing something different and has given me some hope that my FET might be a success. I know that it might not be a miracle cure but at least the clinic have taken on board my wishes. Think I have got my PMA back just need my wee embies to survive next week so loads of rooting for them. Thanks for all the support you guys have gave me. I don't know what I would do without this thread. Probably go MAD  .

I am nights and am just doing a quick post from work. But hope all is well with everyone and I will do personal soon.

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

sadie have sent a text to god for you, well you know it worked for me     so hope he is in a good mood and doesnt mind me texting him again, you know i am rooting for you, as we just cant do this greeting anymore, it plays havok with my mascara. And i think we need some time way form ayr H, for a wee while, so i am sending you loads of                                         
come on wee embies you can do it
love K


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

i'm so glad you're feeling a wee bit better now.    well done for complaining!!        it was exactly the right thing to do - it must be a relief to finally feel that the gri are actually listening to you now.  it must have been scary worrying that their response would be less than helpful but now you can relax, knowing that you've spoken up and no longer need to worry about that side of things.  

i know what you mean about wanting to change something about your treatment so that you can at least feel that you're doing something differently.  i realise that i've only had one cycle before but i'd hate to think that i'm doing everything exactly the same second time around so i'm on different vitamins and aspirin.  although there's no obvious medical reason why the aspirin would help me personally, marco said it wouldn't do any harm and there's a school of thought that, even without heparin, it may help with implantation.  so, here's to doing things differently!  

remember, the past is the past.  positive thinking...      this will be your time!!!      i'm rooting for your frosties...      



love wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

 How are you doing? Not much been happening here with me.

 hasn't showed her face yet (phew) but theres still time. Pls pls hold stay away until Sunday then I promise you can give me the biggest cramps ever if you want !! I'm gonna be so hacked off if she shows before then even though she due Friday, won't be able to help it!!

Sadie- Well done you on getting the Dr's to listen to you!!  I know what you mean about doing something different. We're changing from GonalF to Menopur and knowing that has given more hope than with the last tx. Sending  and  to your wee embies.
Hoopies & Ellij - hows the 2ww going, has the madness got to you yet    

Mrs R - How are you doing with the prostap has AF gotten any heavier? 

Suzi - Any news on your AF? I think that  enjoys messing with our heads!!  I'll try direct her to your house instead of mine!!!                 A wee AF dance fot you.

Ranweli - how you doing? Not long to go now!! 

Hope all those BFP's are doing well and bumps growing and getting big and healthy!! 

Hi to everyone else. Its so busy on here I don;t know what I;d do without Sadies updates Thanks Sadie !!!

Bye for now Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Wishing,

Just read your post and I see you're taking aspirin.  I've also noticed on other peoples posts that they take it too?  

Is Asprin helpful pre/during tx?  Or is it only if your Dr says so?

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

i know that if you have blood that clots too easily, you may be prescribed aspirin, usually along with other blood-thinning meds but to be honest, i don't know the details of that so don't quote me on it!  

i too had read all over the place that some girls were taking aspirin alone so i asked marco about it at our review.  he said that there's a school of thought (among doctors) that taking a low-dose aspirin (75mg) may help with implantation.  (75mg only, not the usual 300mg dose which should not be taken during pregnancy.)  he was quite happy for me to take it and said that it woudn't do any harm.  so, i'm popping one every morning with my breakfast!  here's hoping the "school of thought" is right!!   

i wouldn't take it without checking with your doctor because there will be cases in which it shouldn't be taken but it doesn't hurt to ask what they think.

oh, i asked marco exactly when i should take it, whether it was okay to take right through my fet cycle and he said just to start right away and carry on through treatment.  i guess it won't be helping any just now though!  

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Thanks for that Wishing.  I'll ask at my next appt.  Although Aspirin used to give me an upset tummy so maybe not such a good idea    but have avoided it for years so maybe it ok now.  Won't do anything without checking first though!!

Thanks again,

Suzee xx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Just popping in to see how you are all getting on

Hope the 2wwers are not going too  

Hope everyone is well

Sadie - Hope your feeling better

Love sanjo xx


----------



## suzee

p.s

Since writing other post - I'm getting crampy   typical!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

suzee you can get enteric coated asprin if it gives you an uspet tummy, think you can buy them over counter.
love kim xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee & kim,

the aspirin i've got are enteric-coated but i didn't know that was why -  so far my tum's been fine!  i think you can buy them in most chemists.  the 75mg aspirins are usually branded as being for people who have suffered a previous heart attack or stroke but just ignore that bit!

w x


----------



## suzee

Thats good to know thanks Kim xx

Also booked 1st Accupuncture appt for a week tomorrow  Hope it helps!!


----------



## buster24

yes wishing enteric coated pills with the protective coating, that allows it to reach the intestines without being dissolved in the stomach. so you should not get stomach upset by them but they still do the job.
good luck
kim xx


----------



## doozer

hi! i have posted a couple of times on the lanarkshire lasses board, more of a lurker.
i am due to go for my blood test tomorrow to confirm pregnant/not pregnant. my ET was Fri 16th May. i have tested tues and this morning, one with a tesco and the other a first response. both times i have had a faint but definite pink line, they both came up well within the time limits. this afternoon i got a digital one, to show my DH, it came up "not pregnant". i am totally gutted. does this mean i am but the last test has a higher sesitivity or could it be chemical pregnancy. i have a feeling when i get my blood test tomorrow my levels will be low which is not good. i only had one embie transferred.
symptoms-sore heads since tues, cramps on and off and feel kinda hungry but not if you know what i mean. 
any advice
xx


----------



## buster24

doozer i would try with a normal clear blue, wishing you all the luck in the world, where did you have your tx.
good luck
kim xx


----------



## doozer

hi kim.
We had our iui's at monklands and our icsi at gri. everyone has been great,
xx


----------



## buster24

fingers crossed for you, hoping its a BFP. i would be rushing out for more tests, but then i am a pee stick addict
kim xxx


----------



## hoopy74

2ww trying their best to stay sane!!!!!!!
doozer hang in there, know monklands very well the hoopies are lanarkshire people also
awrabest


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- When is you test date again so that I can update the list? Hope both of younot going to insane it is such a hard time and it will be me next week if my wee embies survive.  

Kim- Thanks my sweetie you have been such a star listening to my greetin and moaning over the last couple weeks. I so hope God is listening to you and that my wee embies defrost okay. Surely one out of the 3 should make it. I will be happy with that. What would I do without you. P.S Auntie Marion says hi and she so pleeeaaaazzzzeeeddd for you.

Doozer- Good luck for tomorrow. I so hope it is a   result.

Whippet- That is fab news about your scan you must be so happy. Good luck with next scan and who knows maybe there will be 2.

Suzee- Just hope your AF holds off till until Sunday. Fingers crossed. Then you will be able to get started.

Suzi- How's you?

Sanjo- Thanks for thinking of me. I am feeling better today. I went to the clinic to collect the Clexane and aspirin and all good. So back on Monday for lining scan and bloods. Think I have got my PMA back and feel like this cycle now has a chance of working. Just need to wee embies to get survive.   How's things with you and Baby Ben?

Shazi- How's you and baby Sam?

Tashia, Jules, Catt, Catt77 and Lottie- How you girls getting on?

MrsR- How's you? I wouldn't worry about not having heavy bleed I'm sure it will have done the trick. I'm at clinic 10.10. What time you there?

Ellie- How's you hope you surviving okay? When you test date again so that I can update list?

At clinic today and got all my drugs. One of the nurses that I get on really well with was there and she was so pleased that they had changed their minds about giving me the clexane and aspirin. I went home and thought it would take me ages to do the injection as I'm not fond of needles (typical nurse), but I managed fine just did it and never felt a thing. So here we go PMA back on track and fingers crossed this does the trick. Please wee   survive your mamma's waiting for you.

Hi to everyone else

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

Hi everyone i have been reading posts regular but not had time to post,sorry. ,

Whippet- a massive   to you on your scan,hope you are OK,and looking forward to next scan,   

mr and mrs hoopy-hows ur wait going?    

kim-how r u doin honey?

sbb-you are a star,without you updating i would be lost,glad to hear you are much happier.    keeping everything crossed for you  

doozer-welcome honey,let us know how u get on,

suzzee-how r u holding up,still no sign of wicked ,

catt77 and catt-long time no see,were all wanting to know how u r going.    

mrs r-dont worry hun?youll be fine.

Ellie-how you 2ww going?

Hi to everyone else and lots of                            to you all.love ranweli.


----------



## hoopy74

sadie + ranweli next tuesday

and to answer your question an absolute nightmare much harder than last time

looking and worrying for PMS etc and hoping for pregnancy signs

its 450am and cant sleep not up for work till 7, head totally bursting.

mrs hoopy a credit to herself tho


----------



## buster24

oh hoopy you poor thing you are driving yourself nuts, you need to try and chill out    waht are you going to be like for the next 9 months     you will be sleeping on your feet at work today.
loads of            for you and mrs hoopy.
hi everyone else, had appoinment with midewife yesterday which felt really weird, took about an hour to fill in the forms, she will now sent me an appointment for a scan with them and to see the obs, prob in around 3 weeks, its only 12 more sleeps now till scan role on, DH going to sweden today to return a  patient      but he is only going for 2 days but it will feel like ages, who will hoover when he is away.     
love K


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Not been up to much. Just waiting 'til 4 o'clock so can get out of here and then we're off to caravan for w/e of being a pair of 's and do nothing !!

The  is just around the corner, please hold off until Sunday !! (Doubt it though!) Have decided that will phone GRI when she shows up anyway even if today or Sat, you never know, one of the docs may have decided they don't fancy a trip to Barcelona  and would rather stay here and do my tx 

Hope PUPO's are doing there best to stay sane 

Have a good weekend,

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

suze wish it was me off in my caravan you lucky woman, where are yous going some where nice   
well am home alone DH of to sweden delivering a patient back    
kim xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Kim,

We have a static on a site near Largs. Kinda inherited it from in-laws.

Hope your DH buys lots and lots of nice things at duty free, giant toblerone yum!! Hope you have good weekend all the same 

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

weather's great, looks like it's going to be a weekend of glorious sunshine!!! 

oh, had a letter from the gri this morning... i could have put bets on this happening - we're waiting to start our fet at the gcrm in july and we finally got a date through from the royal!  it's only for our screening appointment and i know from speaking to them earlier in the year that we can't have our nhs go while we still have frosties privately so think i'm going to call them to explain where we are right now but still go to the appointment in case we need to go there later. though i really hope that won't be the case!!!   

ellie, how are you doing? is it your test day today?!?   

hoopies, just a long weekend to go, hang on in there!!   mr hoopy, hope you get more sleep over the weekend than you were getting this morning! 

suzee, hope your af can hold off just a few more days...    good luck for your first acupunture appointment next week.

kim, how are you feeling?  can't believe you've had a midwife appointment already, that's brilliant!  i didn't think that happened till much later! no hoovering while dh is away now!!!  

sadie, hope the injections are going well.  do you know when your et is going to be? 

doozer, hiya  welcome to the ggs. how did you get on yesterday? i have heard dodgy things about those digital tests so hope everything worked out for you. 

lottie, how you doing? 

hi to everyone, hope you all have a fun, sun-filled weekend!

love wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

wishing dont envisage any better sleeping habits over next day or so, i'm what is commenly known as a WORRIER! 

obviously next day or so ir critical no AFs pls   and  

i think you are right about ellie she was just ahead of us - must be about now awrabest ellie really rooting for every1 on this site

it really does help me as a guy to understand what you ladies are going thru then hopefully i can then be better with mrs hoopy, oh by the way she is still reading all the posts taking everything in

nice weekend to all and hopefully us too!


----------



## wishing...

mrs hoopy, babydust especially for you...

      

i'm rooting for your embies   

stay positive  and try to have a nice, relaxing weekend!  you've got a good one in mr hoopy, though i think he could do with a sedative!!   (or at least a kalm or two!)

best of luck for tuesday 

love wishing xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi hoopys,keeping my fingers crossed for you,       ,try and relax over the weekend,not long till tues,

Ellie-any news honey?  ,

hi everyone else hope ur all well,


----------



## SBB

Hi

Am finally back online. Got new laptop and have been waiting for drivers for broadband arriving. 

Ellie- How are you? Hope all is well. 

Hoopy- This not sleeping won't do you any good. You need to try to get some sleep. Have you tried herbal sleeping tabs or have a hot chocolate before bed, milky hot drink usually helps as well as lavender candle burning in your bedroom before you go to sleep. I will update list. Sending lots PMA and sticky vibes.                      

Kim- How's you? Hope you survive DH being away and def no hoovering. You have a rest and get cuddled up on couch for the weekend. What did Flossy say about work?

Wishing- Typical. I don't think it should make any difference. If it only your screening appt then it could be a while before you start at GRI. Hope you can still go so that at least you have an idea of when you start.

Suzee- Hope you have good weekend. Sound good. I'm working tomorrow but hoping A&E will stay calm as have lost all enthusiasm for work right now. Sunday am off to football. Our local footie team are in the Scottish Junior Cup Final so will go and shout them on.

Doozer- How did you get on testing?

Ranweli- Hi no probs it helps me keep up to date too as this thread can go mad sometimes.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GCRM  

Catt77- GCRM  

Whippet- GCRM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GCRM  

Lottie- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May 3 Frosties     waiting ?ET 5th or 6th June

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08. AF Dance       

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM PUPO   outcome date 03/06/08

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start

Doozer- ?

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## EllieJ

Hey Sadie - you'll need to update the list again I'm afraid...! I can't quite believe I'm writing this, (after 10 years ttc) I am finally pregnant! 

Thank you one and all for your support... I won't disappear, just need a quiet evening with DH to let it sink in...

Mr and Mrs H - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you - the team at the GCRM are bl**dy genius! They have succeeded where 10 years of other clinics have failed... I was so touched by their support and joy this morning... they are a very special group of people... Keep the faith...xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

LOOK AT ALL THOSE 

Ellie- Fantastic news. I was so worried that it wasn't good when we hadn't heard from you.                         they really seem to be a really wonderful clinic. I am def going there if this cycle doesn't work.

Hoopy's- So hope it's you 2 next.                .               .


Forgot to say heparin inj going fine. Am just hoping that womb lining scan goes okay Monday and then on to ET hopefully Thurs or Fri. Pray for my wee embies everyone.                       

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GCRM  

Catt77- GCRM  

Whippet- GCRM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GCRM  

Lottie- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May 3 Frosties     waiting ?ET 5th or 6th June

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08. AF Dance       

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM PUPO   outcome date 03/06/08

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start

Doozer- ?

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls & Mr Hoopy

Ellie - I just had such a good feeling for your during your 2wwait (your comments etc sounded exactly like I felt - so was sure it had worked - but did not want to jinx things by saying anything!) - am absolutely delighted for you honey - well done!!!!

Hoopies - fingers and toes crossed for you....  

Girls - well it seems the GCRM are really bringing in the BFPs right now - can tell you I understand why having had our tx there to with a BFP outcome!

Sadie - take care of you this weekend and coming week - prepare your body for the transfer...  Positive mental attitude - nothing less okay!   

Our 32 week scan went beautifully - they reckon baby about 5.3 pounds right now - so anticipate a 7.5 plus pounds arrival in 7 weeks time...  Delighted that baby is doing so well!

Have a fab weekend everyone (and get some sleep Mr Hoopy)!

Tash xxx


----------



## whippet

Tashia fantastic news about scan and good weight. I agree its all thanks to the fab team at GCRM 

Hoopies stay positive not long now    

Sadie I agree with Tash PMA PMA PMA

Ellie fantastic news  

Does anyone know when glasgow southern do their pregnancy scans? Not from Glasgow but following Marco as trust him 100%

whippet x


----------



## hoopy74

elliej fabulous news, i'm really chuffed for you.
GCRM so far for us have been amazing, lets hope their magic continues, unfortunately for us the wait continues that wee bit more for us.

again well done


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies & Hoopy!

Whippet - I followed Marco as well to the Southern - we should have gone to Wishaw General - but there was no way I was leaving Marco (even make an extra effort when I go to clinic appts for him!!)   

Scans at Southern are only a 12/13 week scan and no more!  However Marco will put you in for a 32week growth scan as well (he told me he does this for all IVF/ICSI pregnancies - to check baby's weight etc (nothing to worry about he told me, just that IVF babes can be a slightly lower weight - not mine though!)...

We were 'lucky' in a way as we had the low lying placenta problem - so we also got a 17 week scan (after bleed scare) and then a 27 week to see if the placenta had moved (which it had)...

Saying that if you really really really push Marco - he may concede to another scan - but he is toughie to get around (and I am good at nagging/getting my own way)!

Love to everyone else!

Tash xxx


----------



## buster24

ellie thats great news, my god are GCRM not just brilliant, they are sure doing something right, long let it continue.
hoopy not long now
love kim


----------



## JJ1980

Fantastic news Ellie!!!!!!  Many congratulations!  Am soooo pleased that we're going to GCRM too.  There's so much good news coming from there at the moment.  Long may it continue.  (Fingers crossed for you on Tues Mr&Mrs Hoopy!)

Jen


----------



## wishing...

congratulations ellie, that's fantastic news!!!


----------



## bubbles06

hi ellie,big congrats on your               ,you so deserve it,luv ranweli.

Hi everyone else.


----------



## hoopy74

signs are not looking great i'm afraid  

will be on sometime after judgement day tues, confirm our negative vibes     for a miracle

GCRM still brill tho, pls pls dont be put off with them for all waiting to start treatment there, they without doubt are the best.

good luck all


----------



## buster24

hoopy                                                                 
love kim xxxxx


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy, i'm wishing, hoping & praying for you...

          

love wishing xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi eveyone
not been on during our two week wait as i prefer to stick my head in the sand
the only thing i can say as usual all the luck runs out at our turn the has shown up  loud and proud and two tests have confirmed thats its a   totally and utterly gutted again
i ve came on as mr hoopie has bee brilliant right through our treatment,doing all the stuff i m to chicken to do ,so going to save him from this one
but thanks everyone for your support i know it has kept mr hoopie sane and it was good to keep hoping the luck would hold out for us
the hoopies


----------



## buster24

mrs hoopie i am so so sorry, nothing anyone can make you feel any better when thsi happens, i know had my fare share and more of them. dont give up just you take your time, and start planning for your next one.     for both of yous
love K


----------



## Mrs R

sorry I've not been on......was away down in London for my mum's 60th 

so much to catch up with......I'll do more personals later

I'm going for my baseline scan & bloods this morn @ GRI so its fingers crossed everythings as it should be!!!!

Sadie - my appt is at 10.15 so I'll prob see you there! Dont know how I'll know its you though 

Ellie - congrats hunni!!

Hoopies - I'm gutted for you both , thinking of you & sending you lots of  

back on later with more personals 

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi all,

Mr & Mrs Hoopy, I was gutted to hear about your result. Had been thinking about you over the weekend and was hoping to be congratulating you this week        

EllieJ, congratulations on your BFP  

Can anyone give me the telephone number of the ACS nurse station? You know the one you're supposed to call when AF arrives so you can start treatment? Don't get excited...AF not arrived. I'm now going to phone up to let them know the situation and see what advice they'll give. Btw, I got a letter from Dr Y over the weekend to say that he is moving his private practice to GCRM. I'm now hoping that their brilliant success will somehow rub off on him and then onto me  

Suzi


----------



## Lottiepots

Mr and Mrs Hoopy I'm at work but just wanted to come on and say how gutted I was to hear your news.. thinking about both of you and I know you'll be there for each other...      

Take care x


----------



## suzee

Hi Ellie  on your wonderful  You must be over the moon!!

Well  has stayed away as requested but now I WANT HER TO SHOW UP!!!! Aaarrrggghhh this is so infuriating!!!   Still got crampy feelings and keep thinking its imminent but 'no show'.

Someone asked for the Nurse station no. was it for GRI I've got 2 different ones!! 221 4428/5511 was just gonna try one and see who I got but if anyone has correct no. then thats great!!

Anyway heres hoping  puts in appearance soon!!

Hi to everyone luv Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Mr & Mrs Hoopy,

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. This is such a horrible journey for anyone to go through. You sound like a strong couple and I know you'll get through this with each other.

You are in my thoughts and my prayers.

With much love Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

Mr & Mrs H, I'm at work so not enough time to post properly but wanted to send you hugs and healing thoughts... no matter how prepared we think we are for the worst it still seems to knock us sideways... I've been there so so many times over the last ten years, and whilst it doesn't get easier, it does make you more determined to carry on... Take some time out if that helps, and we'll all be here for you both to support you when you need us.. xxx


----------



## sanjo

Ellie

Congratulations on your BFP - take care

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - I really really sorry to read your post this morning - I cant say much to make all this IF lark easy but please know that im gutted for you.  This is all just cr*p, but your a strong unit and you'll get through this together.

Love Sanjo xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Ellie, congratulations to you!!  Think I missed that before.. you must be over the moon.. have GCRM given you a scan date?

x


----------



## Tashia

Hi folks

Just a quick one to send big      to Mr & Mrs Hoopy...  So terribly sad for you both...

Dont give up though - your time will come and you will both eventually pick yourselves up and feel ready/brave enough for another go...  There is no real other answer to this all....  Worst feeling ever when you get a negative - like Ellie said - we always think we will be able to handle the negative outcomes - but it still hurts soooo much!  Hold onto each other - the best way to get through it all!

Love to everyone else - Sadie & Mrs R - hope all goes well today...

Tash xxx


----------



## bubbles06

mr and mrs hoopy-so sorry to read your sad posts,i to have been thinking bout you over the weekend,sending you lots of hugs,you have all the support you need in each other,you sound like a great couple,      .

mrs r and sadie-hope your appts went well,thinking of you both,   .

suzee-your on one mad 4 weeks,i think   needs a good talking to.heres a little dance,         .


well everyone else i hope your all well,and all the   ladies are well.    .


i need a question answering,we were told our icsi treatment should be in july, how much in advance should we hear from gri?

speak to you all soon luv ranweli


----------



## suzee

Hi Ranweli, thanks for your AF dance!!

I'm not sure how much in advance you should hear from GRI. I'd give them a call and ask.

I know sometimes they are behind with their letters as I got my invoice for this next ICSI over a week before I got a letter saying to contact them re follow appt after negative cycle!!

Let us know how you get on,

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Phoned GRI about non-appearing AF. I'm now on *cd61 * 

Literally impossible that I'm preg but did a test last week as I knew that would be the first thing GRI would ask. I'm now booked in for a hormone profile on 16th June. Hoping AF appears before then


----------



## suzee

Geezo Suzi, I'm going daft here after just a few days of waiting for AF I'd be demented by 61 days!!  (wots cd stand for me  )

Come on   for both of us!!!!

Fingers crossed Suzi!!!!

Luv Suzee xxx


----------



## spooq

Suzee - cd just stands for cycle day  

It is driving me   

When I came off the pill back in 2005, AF didn't show up for 7 months    That is what triggered all the investigations and stuff.


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy,

i am so very sorry for you both.  take care of each other and stay close.  

love wishing x


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

have you had your screening and post-screening appointments at the gri?

the last time i spoke to them about the waiting list i spoke to someone really helpful who said that from the month that you get to the top of the waiting list, the timescales would probably be like this...

finally, you get to the top of the waiting list (start of may for us)
you get a letter about 3-4 weeks later (ours arrived fri 30th)
screening appointment about 6 weeks later (ours is 15th july)
then results / post-screening appointment about 2-3 weeks later (our is 29th july)
then, depending on your cycle dates and how busy they are, you start treatment.  they estimated late august/september for us.

hope this is some help and it doesn't just leave you confused.    the best thing is probably just to call and bombard them with questions!

love wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

My thoughts are with you Mr and Mrs Hoopy.  

Jen


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, more time just now so thought I'd do a proper post!

I'd a fab time down in London....crammed so much into the weekend, back home for a rest now 

Well I'd my baseline scan & bloods today at GRI....  everything is looking good & I'm starting my stimms on Thursday!!!!! I'll be having 300iu of Gonal-F this time so I hope the higher dose gives us lots more follies & eggs. Cant wait to get jabbing (am I    )

Sadie - how did you get on hunni? I wonder if I saw you?? what were you wearing & where were you sitting or standing? It was mobbed up there today. I'm so glad you complained & they're now letting you do things the way you prefer....sometimes you need to just put your foot down & be heard eh! So whats next for you? Whens the defrost & ET? 

Hoopies - spend lots of quality time together, you both sound like a solid wee unit so I'm sure you're both there for each other to help you through this. I'm just truly gutted & it makes me so angry when things dont go right for good people, ovbiously my thoughts &   are with you both. (Think the big man up there needs a severe talking too ). Luv n hugs to you both  

Suzi - where the hell is that  ?? Its away on a long summer vacation me thinks  At least you've kept GRI informed & worse come to worse you've got that profiling appt on the 16th....I hope she's reared her ugly head by then though  

Suzee - maybe your   has gone away on hols with Suzi's??   Hope it shows soon hunni! Where are you going for your acupuncture? I had some about a year ago but not sure if I'd do it again...mind you I went for period probs & endometriosis. Hope it helps you. How was the caravan? Crackin' weather you had on Sat eh?

Doozer - hi ya & welcome  How you doing? did you get your test result?   

ranweli - how are you sweetie? yippeeee we're into june now so hopefully it'll not be too much longer til its your turn to get started. Have you rung to enquire when you might be seen?

Kim - hows you & that lil beanie hope you're feeling good 

wishing - how did you get on with ringing GRI about your appt? What they wanting you to do since you're doing the private attempt etc? Have you still to go for your appt with them anyway?

ellie - I'm so pleased you got your   after all those years ttc, I'm really   & so so happy for you  

Tash - thanks for the good wishes! I'm back jabbing as of this Thurs, hoping its 2nd time lucky eh!  Thats gr8 your 32 wk scan went well & everythings good with Jnr, cant believe you've only another 7wks to go! 

Lottie - hows things with you & that precious jelly bean? you doing ok?


luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- I am so sad for you both this is devastating news for you. Take some time love and hug each other and in time you will be strong enough to try again.   take care.

MrsR- How'd you go at clinic? I was the girl with the black linen trousers and red vest top green jacket. My aunt was with me. We sat near door initially then moved over to the window as she having hot flushes. It was so busy today. 11.30 before I got out. 

Suzi- Hope the   show up soon.                                                  
Hope this works am knacked. If this cycle doesn't go according to plan I will be going to GCRM but I will be requesting not to have Dr Y if that is where he is going he better change his attitude to new research and change and I hope does not waste the atmosphere that the new clinic seems to have. That sounds bad but I have lost a bit respect for the man.

Suzee- Hope this works too.                                                    .

Tashia- Thanks for good wishes. Glad to see all well with you.

Ranweli- Thanks for good wishes too. Did you phone clinic?

Well clinic appt went okay. Womb lining 7mm. Was a bit dissapointed as would have liked it a bit thicker but that the way it goes. Clinic seemed happy with it. I have to start Cyclogest tonight and phone lab on Thurs at 3pm to see if any of my     have survived. If all good ET Friday. Well can't do anymore now except get my PMA head on. Will do my hypno CD tonight.


Hi to everyone else. I will pop on later need to go put tea on.

Love Sadie


----------



## EllieJ

Sadie I know your PMA seems lost on the horizon just now - I really had trouble building mine for our last cycle but I decided the day before my first scan that if I had been at all negative and it resulted in a bfn, I would have undoubtedly blamed my negative attitude. It ain't easy, I'm not pretending that it is, but try as hard as you can to muster up some positivity... this is your time, and you won't let negative thoughts get in the way of preparing your body and mind to get pg... Blimey I'm the worst glass-half-empty I know, and even I managed most days to see at least one silver lining... Think about how much support you have on here, we're all cheering you on... and think about all the lovely good karma coming your way from having picked all of us up on our down days...
You can do it! xxxx


----------



## buster24

sadie is dr yates leaving GRI ??
maybe he going full time at the nuffield then, as is that not where his private clinic is?/
wishing you and F all the best for friday as you know i sent that text to the big man hope he is listening,       
kim xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi  

Ellie- Thanks you so nice you have me greetin. I am feeling better than last week and so appreciate all the support. I can honestly say that I have always gone into all my other cycles really postitive and the girls on this thread will back me on that one. I do hope and pray that this is our time but I think i am just trying to protect myself from being hurt. I think once I know my wee embies are okay and have survived then that will really lift my spirits. Meantime I will try to muster up that PMA promise. Thanks chick.

Kim- The post that Suzipooh did says that she got a letter saying he is moving his private clinic to GCRM!!!!!!!!!aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhh.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GCRM  

Catt77- GCRM  

Whippet- GCRM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GCRM  

Lottie- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May 3 Frosties     waiting Thaw Thurs 5th if they survive ET Fri 6th June

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08. AF Dance       

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM PUPO   outcome date 03/06/08

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start

Doozer- ?

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

sadie - no way.....I was sitting next to your aunt at the door before you moved. Wish I'd known it was you & I would've chatted . 
I'd on my brown leather jkt, coral pink abercrombie tshirt, jeans etc Did you see me? It was mobbed wasnt it. You were still there after I'd had my scan & bloods. I got on good, ovaries are nice & sleepy and my lining is lovely & thin so perfecto for starting stimms, got my drugs etc & I'll be jabbing as of Thurs.
I'm a bit like you with Dr Y, not keen on his manner the one time I met him so if this cycle doesnt work & we go to GCRM I'll not be paying to see him there, no way, not when the lovely Marco Gaudoin is there, he is fab & I cant see past him so if I'm having to pay it'll def be him I want.
Hopefuuly you'll not need to worry about GCRM cos I've got everything crossed that this works for you this time         
If I dont chat with you before Thurs.....good luck for the defrost on Thurs, I'm saying lots of   for those embies  


kim - I heard that rumour too.....Dr Yates will still be doing NHS at the GRI but he's moving his priavte clinic to GCRM as of Aug time for all private paying patients.

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Yip I saw you when you came back from your scan. That a pity we really should have been more organised see you had good time when you were away. Gald all went well for you. I have everything crossed for you this time too. Hope you don't need to see Marco. It would be good to think we will be PG. Are you keeping better this time? That should help you. Fighting fit! Went to make tea but DH not hungry so back online. I think he regretting buying me laptop.

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

i've just came back from work read all posts glad mrs hoopy has posted ( she's backshift ), she did always say she would. I should put 1 thing straight she has been an absolute star throughout and i love her to absolute bits 

Thanks to all for support, it really does mean a lot.
_You never know we could have a million to 1 chance tomorrow but this time at least we are ready for the outcome._ You really do ask yourself why us? we all do with a failed  and at times you do get selfish, at this moment i feel really selfish.

However, on the positive we already have an appointment for 1st July (SAMPLE FOR ME ) GRI which we received about a year ago as NHS Lanarkshire do not do ICSI we have been put on their waiting lists no idea of timescales or anything - or to be honest at moment if we are up to it at moment. Additionally, we have 2 frosties at GCRM and as i said previous we have 100% faith in them.

Anyways again, thanks


----------



## wishing...

sadie & mrs r, i'm with you on the dr y thing - i've only met him once but i don't like him.    i definitely don't want to end up paying for his bad manners!!  everyone at the gcrm's so lovely, i'm surprised they want to be associated with him!  if it's august that he's moving then that gives me even more reason to muster as much pma as i possibly can for everything to go perfectly at the gcrm in july.    

sadie, this is your time!!!          good luck for thursday's thaw and friday's et.   

mrs r, glad everything's looking good for you starting your stimms.    i actually completely forgot to call the gri today!  must remember to do that tomorrow...  i think they'll be fine about us keeping our gri screening appointment as we wouldn't be anywhere near starting treatment there till late august anyway.  but i have absolutely everything crossed that we won't be needing that treatment!!  

w xx


----------



## spooq

Awww poor Dr Y  

DH and I first met him as private patients at Nuffield back in January 2007 when we were considering DIUI. I must admit that we didn't take to him at all and found him quite rude but then again, you never know how much is down to the high emotions you're feeling at the time. Anyway, we went away feeling really angry and incredibly upset. Needless to say we didn't go ahead with the DIUI.

You can imagine that we were a little concerned when we found out that he'd be our NHS consultant at GRI for ICSI over a year later. But....we were very pleasantly surprised. He was absolutely lovely, so enthusiastic and very personable.

I've heard varying opinions about him and I hope that we've got nothing to worry about


----------



## wishing...

suzi, i'm sure dr y will be lovely really, he probably just needs to smile more!     w x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- Sorry honey. I maybe shouldn't have started saying anything. Don't let my moaning put you off. Lots of people swear by him and his skills. He was the one who did my transfer when I got pg then miscarried. I am not knocking the man's skills, he has just struck me as someone who if you fit into his box and do what he wants that fine but don't question him or his judgement or dare to suggest trying something different without having to fight for it. Don't let us have you lose faith before you have already started.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ellie- Meant to ask what was your womb lining thickness?

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi Sadie - no need to apologise at all   Its just interesting to hear what everyone has to say. I don't doubt his skill, just his attitude   I'm hoping he'll be how he was when we saw him in April all the time. IF TX is so emotionally charged the last thing you want is to feel like a number or like you're part of a sausage factory. Here's hoping


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Sadie, it was 12.9, I still have my little notebook in my purse! How sad is that!


----------



## sanjo

Suzi

I just wanted to add my tuppence worth hunny......Dr Yates to me was absolutely lovely & very charming....especially as i got a BFP with him and now have my gorgeous wee boy Ben.  Everyone has their own experience like Sadie says & I really do swear by him.

Im sure you'll be just fine

Sandraxx

ps) Hope this isnt offensive xxxx


----------



## buster24

Dr yates mmmmm no i dont, i got a BFP at GRI in may 2006 and M/C, so off i wen to istanbul for tx i was cancelled on my first day as they found 2 huge hydros and cysts, they said they were 97% sure this is what caused me to M/C . So home i came very upset and called GRI they said they would scan me, oh by the way i had scan pics for istanbul with me and a letter for the prof there, so up i go and it was Dr yates he scanned me himself and said there are no hydros, i said well what is this and showed him the pics he said oh it looks like it but you dont have any, but he agreed to scan me again in a week so again back i go, and again he scans me and again says no sorry not true and was really not very nice, now i must say i at this point was not looking to blame i just wanted it diagnoised and dealt with, but he was for none of it. So i was at work and one of my consultants arranged for me to nip down and get a scan the radiographer did not know what she was looking for only she was to do a  nternal scan of my womb and ovaries etc this bye the way is the day after dr yates scanned me and suprise 2 huge hydros. I was then sent to a great gynacologist and within 3 months had had a bilateral salpingectomy the the op was to take 1 hour i was in theatre of over 3 as my fallopian tubes were in a state one larger than the other and stuck to the bowel and loads of adhesions, post op he said your ivf would never have worked with that mess, that was after 5 ivfs at GRI all that money and heartache, so i was not over happy with dr yates.
but have to say i have always been impressed with the nursing staff and dr dishpandi.
love kim


----------



## SBB

Hi

Agree with Kim nursing staff are fab and will do what they can to stick up for their patients. Dr D is great and they have a new guy Dr Scott Nelson who is doing loads of new research and is the one who said I could have my heparin and aspirin so their are some really good folk at GRI too.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Just wanted to say so sorry to the Hoopy's stay close to each other, talk lots and cuddle you both going through this and sound strong as a couple. We all here for you both if there is anything at all just so sorry this cycle was not your turn but   next time is your time        

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

Sadie - I'll keep my eye out for you now I know what you look like  I am feeling so much better healthwise this time around now I've got that kidney stent out so I hope that makes a difference & I'm def gonna drink a lot more water this time around as I'm gonna be on higher dose so dont want to risk OHSS plus the extra water is meant to help with implantation isnt it. Trying to do as much as poss right so we give it our best shot again!You're going to be a couple of wks ahead of me so we can keep each other sane as we'll be on diff 2ww.....I really hope this is the one for you!!!  

Hoopies - you're both doing great, its only natural to feel angry, upset, selfish etc. Just you both take as much time as poss to get your heads around this & have lots of luvly cuddles together.....cuddles definitely help. We're all here for you both  

wishing - I hope you get lucky too & dont need to go to GRI. Good luck phoning them today 

suzi - "sausage factory" had me   ......... Its just Dr Y's manner I dont like. Not very friendly and very straight to the point, no time for chit chat etc & like sadie said if anything is out of the ordinary he doesnt like it & doesnt like you questioning anything. I'd a kidney stent in with 1st ICSI & it ended up a right carry on trying to get him to go ahead with TX despite 2 other consultant gynaes saying I could have TX, got there in the end after alot of too-ing & fro-ing. I never got to see him other than 1 clinic appt, it was Dr Dishpandi that done my EC & ET & all I have is praise for her & all the other staff at GRI. I'm sure you'll be fine hunni, GRI have lots of success stories too 

having a lazy day today.....PJ's & TV time!!!  hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Just reading about your views re Dr Yates.

Apparently we are under his care at GRI but have never met the man!! He has written (or someone on his behalf) to us. We've seen Dr Nelson twice now and he's lovely.

AF has finally put in an appearance!! Literally minutes ago (TMI sorry)   Never been so happy to see her, thanks for the AF dances they work!!!

Suzi sending you AF vibes. Maybe try jumping up and down, shake it out of you lol  Heres a wee AF dance                         Hope it helps 

Hi to everyone else. I'm off to call GRI to see if I can start - fingers crossed!!

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

YEY HOORAY Prostap injection 24th June, 1st scan 16th July.......here we go again!!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## hoopy74

a wee update from GCRM, it turns out that tho we were 100% certain it has not worked, a faint red line did come up so they have done blood tests to confirm HCG levels.
Basically they told us there are 3 options
1. pregnancy 
2. ectopic pregnancy
3. chemical pregnacy

obviously we hope for the first 1 but it still is very unlikely due to period. any1 had any similar?

Probably just prolonging what we thought, will know between 2 and 4, i wont give up to its impossible


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

i called the gri this morning and they're happy for us to go to our screening appointment while we're having our fet at the gcrm.  had to call my gp too to make an appointment as the gri are asking for more tests than the gcrm did.  

i'm with you on the lazy day mrs r, i'm sofa'd watching sex & the city dvds and trying to decide what to knit for my pg friend's bump.  really need to do some more work on my cv and job-hunting.  after a cuppa i think...  

suzee, how did your call to the gri go?    my af made an appearance today as well.  will you start your tx on day 21 to down-reg?  if you start this month then we might be on 2ww together when we go au natural in july.

suzi, hope yours arrives soon!  you know how your cycles are meant to sync up when you share a home with other women?  well, maybe it'll work for this site too!  

it's interesting to read everyone's very differing views on dr y.  i guess it's more difficult for him to spend time on us when he only gets 10 mins for each appointment!  the nurses that i've seen at the gri have all been great and like sadie said, it's his skills we're after, not his personality!

hi to everyone  

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

sorry suzee, you updated while i was posting!  that's great that you're getting to start!!     if your first scan's 16th july does that mean you'll be starting stimms then?  i think i may be a few weeks ahead of you as that's the day i'm hoping to ovulate!

mr & mrs hoopy, i have my fingers crossed for you that it's result no. 1.    let us know when you hear, and remember we're all here for you.  

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Oh Hoopys I really hope and   its the first one.  What a rollercoaster this is!!  I'm thinking of you both.

Wishing - Hopefully I can start stimms 16th July, then EC 2wks later then ET 2 days after that (all going to plan) I've got butterflies in my tummy (or maybe thats the cramps!!lol)  

Called DH at work to tell him and he obviously couldn't talk, got lots of uh-huh's and oks but I know he's relieved its here too.

Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

Mr and Mrs H, so hoping it's the first outcome... will keep everything crossed for you both...xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
I just phoned acs unit to ask how far we are up the list,WE ARE NEXT!!!!!!!!!!.
                     ,iam so excited if thats the (right word)a bit nervous aswell,after ttc for years and years,it could be our turn for a little  .


----------



## EllieJ

Blimey Ranweli that's brilliant news! You must be so excited! It's all really happening...x


----------



## bubbles06

hubby is really excited too,what happens next? need advice.


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,
that's great news!    so when do you start?

sorry if i freaked you out with the timescales the gri gave us!

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

they just said we are next,so i suppose we should get a letter,what is 1st appointment about,i was a bit confused.


----------



## wishing...

i don't know exactly how things work at the gri as we haven't actually had a cycle there but we've to go for our screening appointment in july.  the screening appointment is where you sign all the consent forms (there are loads!) and have bloods taken for hiv/hep b & c tests.  the post-screening appointment a few weeks later i'm not sure about as we didn't have one at the gcrm but i guess it's to get the results from your bloods and go over your actual treatment plan?

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

when i spoke to the gri i asked them how many cycles we'd get on the nhs (as they'd forgotten to fill in that bit of the letter!) and they told me that glasgow was 2 cycles.  i was a little surprised as, at all our previous appointments, we'd always been told 3.  does anyone know if it's changed for some reason?   

w x


----------



## bubbles06

i also thought it was 3, ,with 3 gos i think your success rate is better.


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Mr & mrs Hoopy -  its No1   

Wishing - In my area (Argyll & Clyde) you get x2 NHS funded IVF - Its something to do with your catchment area (postcode lottery)

Ranweli - Great news that your at "the top"    You get a letter to go for Blood tests and to fill in forms then from your next period you phone them and if they can fit you in that month thats you started.

Hope everyone is well - Sorry my minds a mush for personals as Bens been up most if the night teething

Love to all GGs and Glasgow Bhoy!

Sandra xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi sanjo,poor ben i bet hes feeling awful,when we have tooth ache its bad enough,never mind when its a baby,poor wee man,and of course you aswell being tired,

mr and mrs hoopy-how r u? iam keeping my fingers crossed for you,hoping its no 1 for you both.


----------



## spooq

Mrs R - enjoy your lazy day. I so wish it was me! Had a bit of an indulgent evening on Saturday and only recovered yesterday. Bad me   Definitely no alcohol from now on.

Suzee - that's fab that AF arrived!!! I might just trying jumping about to make my AF arrive. I asked DH lastnight what could bring it on. Of course, he said SEX  

Mrs & Mrs Hoopy - I am sooo hoping that it is number 1 for you guys                         

Wishing - good that you can attend screening at GRI whilst undergoing FET at GCRM. Here's hoping you'll not need the treatment at GRI though  

Ranwelli - that's brilliant news! Its a good feeling when you hear the words "You're at the top of the list." Hopefully the letter with your pre- and post-screening appointments arrives really soon.

We come under Argyl & Clyde so only get 2 shots at ICSI. 

Hi to all other GGs  

Suzi


----------



## buster24

mr and mrs hoopy fingers and toes crossed for yous both     
ranweli excellent news     
love kim xxxx


----------



## spooq

Mr & Mrs Hoopy, any news?


----------



## sanjo

Just popped into see if the Hoopy's had any new yet 

Sanjo x


----------



## hoopy74

well here goes it is a wee bit indifferent news probably best to call it at moment PUPO.
hcg levels came back from blood test 45 which is exactly what it should be so thats good news
because mrs hoopy had a quite heavy what we thought was period, they still require further info.

could be ectopic preganancy, or very early miscarriage as pat had told us because of the hcg levels she has been or still is pregnant, hcg levels cannot be anything else. potentially 1 of the embryos may have lost its implant and that could be the bleed

Obviously now we pray for an ongoing pregnancy, were told it could go either way      

i honestly would love to be able to post they 3 letters but i will leave it as pupo at moment, back in thursday for hopefully final confirmation.

considering where we are from yesterday and sunday i look at this as a good news day, thanks to all and good luck ranwelli


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy, that's good news about your hcg levels.  i so hope that everything works out for you on thursday.  fingers crossed...

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

cant mind who said it wishing but rollercoaster sums it up perfectly.
supposedly we are looking for hcg levels to double or so for thursday's bloods. hope tho we are not prolonging for a major disappointment


----------



## Mrs R

Hoopies I'm praying hard for you both..... Its a glimmer of hope & I'm hoping that you've got at least one little fighter there sticking hard, please keep us posted between now & Thurs, I hope those HCG levels continue to rise, this is such a fecked up mad rollercoaster ride of emotions & its so unfair but I hope you can type those 3 magic letters on Thurs      

suzi - hangovers are a nightmare eh but we never learn do we! I'm an alcohol free zone now too!

sandra - sorry to hear Ben's teething....damn teeth-nightmare to get & then get rid of  hope he sleeps better tonight  

wishing - I'm under argyll & clyde & for me its 2shots on the NHS ...wish it was 3! Hope your AF treats you kindly!

ranweli - fab news!!! Ooh it'll all be happening soon, you wait around for ages & then it jst all moves so quickly! You'll prob get initial appt to discuss ttc & any probs etc. Dh will need to do sample etc. They may do your screening tests there & then or call you back for them. Then once you've got all the results & all forms completed you need to wait on next AF. You ring them on day 1 of cycle & they usually book you in for day 21 prostap jab to get you down regging. You'll have another bleed soon after & then about 3wks after that its scan time. If alls well at your scan with lining & ovaries you'd start stimms a few dys later......this is the stage I'm at now. I'm so excited you're finally getting started, hope the letter arrives soon!!

suzee - glad AF showed up & even better news that you've got dates now...yippeee!!!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sanjo

Mr & Mrs Hoopy

I really hope things are OK on Thursday and we see the three letters - wont jix and put them in yet.
Can I just say that initially Ben was a twin and at our 1st scan there were x2 heart beats and they advised us that twin B was very small and probably wouldnt make it   and that I would probably have a heavy bleed, so this is maybe what is happening.  Hopefully this makes you a wee bit more positive   

Sanjo xx

heres a "rise HCG dance" for you both


----------



## EllieJ

Mr and Mrs H I'll be thinking of you both... Thursday must feel like a lifetime away... it's almost impossible but try to stay positive - I know how tough it is to put your head over the parapet so to speak but I really believe in the power of positive thinking...xxx


----------



## buster24

hoopy i will sent another text to god for you he will be so fed up listening to me at the moment, as have text him about sadie too and about me     i cant actually send these text as i really dont have gods mobile number but i write them and sent them to my saved box where i am sure such a clever man must get them, i did ask 118 118 for his number but they dont know it either          
double beta levels come on
love kim xxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hoopys-positive news for you both,iam praying for you both that thursday will be even better,        ,send mrs hoopy my thoughts of good wishes and vibes,not long til thursday.be positive,easy for me to say but try.    .

Buster24-how r u hun?

mrs r-when i first joined this thread it was abut march and you was just starting your 1st treatment,cant believe how time flys,    this is the one for you and dh,


----------



## spooq

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - I'll be thinking of you both and pray for those magic 3 letters being posted here on Thursday         

Sandra - sorry to hear that Ben is a bit under the weather due to teething. Can't be very pleasant for him, poor lad


----------



## buster24

ranweli i am driving myself totally and utterly nuts thats what i am doing, i am analising every twinge i am still knicker checking like mad and i wont believe this is real till had scan, and thats ages away the 12th. ofcourse i am not at work just now and i am used to being rushed of my feet so not sleeping great either. I dont mean to moan we have waited so very long for this but is feels so unreal jsut now. cant wait to get scan then maybe i can start to enjoy it.      
kim xxx


----------



## EllieJ

Kim I feel exactly the same hon! Except my scan isn't until 25th!!! I'm at work but to be honest I may as well not be for all the good I'm doing - head in the clouds and just want to know that all is well... I am getting very sore boobs and occasional bouts of nausea (feels like being car sick!) but I'm still going round and round in circles in my head! Aaarrghghg!


----------



## Lottiepots

Hoopies I am so praying that you get a positive outcome on Thursday.. it must seem like so long away and no doubt it's all you'll be thinking about but try and keep a PMA... I know it's easier said than done..    All the best..

Ranweli, how exciting that you are next at the GRI.. bet you can't wait for your turn?

Wishing - Good news about the GRI still keeping your place   you don't need it!

I came under Glasgow and think I was to get 3 turns but not heard from the GRI for a while so not sure if the criteria has changed..

Kim / Ellie - I know how you both feel... it's a killer waiting for the scan.. but is still a great feeling all the same..

Sadie, how are you doing?  Glad you've got your PMA back.. wishing you all the best  

Sanjo, sorry to hear about Ben teething you must be shattered.. all worth it though eh I'd imagine 

Hi to all the other glasgow girls x


----------



## hoopy74

to all   lottiepotts, sanjo, wishing, mrs r, ranweli,elliej,kim, buster,suziepooh thanks for support

sanjo love the dance


 all the way


----------



## whippet

Mr and Mrs Hoopy fantastic news much more positive   for doubling numbers for thursday you both desrve it   

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- I will pray for your levels to double and then once we know on thurs then hopefully you can get those 3 letters you so desperately want. I am keeping everything crossed for you.  

Ranweli and Wishing- Fab news you can get started.

Suzee- Good job am knacked from all that dancing and hope Suzi catches up soon as from Fri I will be feet up.

Will be back on tom am just in from work.
Hi to everyone.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi Mr & Mrs Hoopy

Like Sanjo, we also had a twin implantation in the very very early days (5 weeks) - however one of ours was in our tubes...  So we had all sorts to deal with - ops etc...  However trying to not divert from the point - there is every chance that things could be positive for you both, as per what the GCRM said.......  Not going to jinx things by saying anymore - but hold onto the hope and try to keep a PMA....   ...

Will be keeping everything crossed for you both for tomorrow - pls keep us all posted - as we are all thinking &   for you both!

Tash xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thankss everyone for your support and  
i can honestly say we are going mental  i really had given up hope on sunday so much so that i was going to get drunk on monday but a traffic jam on the m8 held me up and could not get to the shop on time  
i thought the two week wait was torture but i would be as well wearing my nickers around my ankles at moment as checking them that much  
but as my friend said last night if there is a hard way to do something then us hoopies are always up for the challenge!!!
kim took your advice and sent a text to god(he maybe as well coming onto this thread  ) so hopefully my hcg levels are multiplying as we speak
mrs hoopy


----------



## suzee

Hi Mrs Hoopy - maybe getting stuck on M8 was 'the big man' stopping you from getting drunk. I don't envy you and Mr H your dreadful wait but it is good to hear you joke. Hang in there, we're all with you 100%!! I'm  for you!!

Ranweli - soooooooo glad you called to find out and sooooooooo pleased that your next YEY 



suzipooh said:


> Suzee - that's fab that AF arrived!!! I might just trying jumping about to make my AF arrive. I asked DH lastnight what could bring it on. Of course, he said SEX


    maybe you should give it a go, you never know!!!!

Sadie - oh I bet you can't wait!! Sending you lots of    

Hi everyone else, hope you all ok,

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

mrs hoopie-gr8t to see you posting again,and having a little joke, .      loads for you for tomorrow,what time r u going for bloods? we are all thinking of you and dh,             ^reiki

ive started goin a bit mad,watching for the postie,to bring my letter,cant be long now. ,to everyone else,hi. back on later,Ranweli xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Just a quickie to wish the Hoopies all the best for tomorrow     

whippet x


----------



## hoopy74

in at 10.15 for bloods so should know probably again between 2 and 4, dont get access in work so probably an earlyish response when home if successfull, if not response mite never come!!!!!!!!!!!

quietly confident and good to see mrs hoopy posting again as ranweli had said, feel a wee bit selfish posting about us all the time when every1 else going thru a lot also.

 with the 3 letters wait and see my good luck posts next week, again thanks for support to all means a lot to both of us


----------



## sanjo

Mr & Mrs Hoopy



mrs hoopy said:


> i thought the two week wait was torture but i would be as well wearing my nickers around my ankles at moment as checking them that much
> 
> mrs hoopy


I know exactly what you are going through - lots of us have been there too hunny - you're not going  

Im working till 7 pm tomorrow so might not get on or it night be later on - but WANTED you both to know that i WILL be thinking of you both tomorrow & yes Im going to dance again for you both for HCG multiply!!!! Here goes.........................
                                  

Loads of luck for tomorow - You are a fabulous couple

Love sandra xxx


----------



## hoopy74

sandra i was just on to quickly look at posts b4 mrs hoopy arrives back from work.

hcg dance made me smile you are a star!!!!!

          

we really really really want this, god pls let this happen to us


----------



## Mrs R

good luck for tomorrow Hoopies        

Starting my stimms in the morning.......excited but cackin' it too

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Good luck for tom will be thinking of you both.

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Mr Hoopy & Mrs Hoopy - Its the best i can do    Id do more for you both if i could    i really would 

Mrs R - Good luck for stimms tomorrow  

Love Sandra xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hoopies-good luck for tomorrow,ill be thinking of you both,and ill say a wee prayer for you tonight,come on hcg,grow,grow,grow,                  .ill be back on tomorrow.

Mrs r-hope your first stim jab goes fine   .

Love and hi to everyone else,
                                        Ranweli.


----------



## buster24

just wanted to say come on sadies wee frosties all thaw and growfor your mum and dad today                                          
and also to the hoopies all the very bset of luck today
love kim xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
looks like its abig day for alot of us 
sadie  hope your wee   defrosts just perfect and that they move on this time for you both saying lots of      for you and sending   your way
mrs r the first one is always the worst then before you know it you can practically do it with your eyes shut sending you lots of  and    (my mum says her kness are sore during our treatment beginning to know what she means now  )
sandra  what a great dance would try ut myself but scared to move anything at the moment,but if its good new today i probably will

a big thanks to everyone else for your good  wishes and prayers we have everything crossed from toes to hair(hard to do when your on your knees praying )
mrs hoopy


----------



## spooq

Best of luck to Sadie, Mrs R, and Mr & Mrs Hoopy today


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thanks to all for supporting me this has been a hard trip this time. I did manage to sleep last night which surprised me but think am just exhausted. I feel like what will be will be today and I have no control but if all these good wishes prayer and babydust get through to them then they have a fighting chance. MrsR + the Hoopies showering you with baby dust      and   thoughts.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Sadie heres some more     you can never have too much!! Fingers crossed for you and you wee      

Mrs R - OOOOH day 1 of stimms, how exciting!!   some  for you too!!!

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - Really hope to see those 3 letters later thinking of you    

I'm thinking of you all today.

I've got first accupuncture appt today, bit nervous but glad to' be on the road' again.

Luv to all Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everybody,

Hoopies-thinking of you both,ill be stuck to this computer today so want to see happy news for you both.       

Mrs r-how did 1st jab go?

Sadie-sorry i missed that today was a special day for you and dh, ,    that all your     are fighting for their mummy and daddy, 

suzzee-good luck with your accupuncture,never fancied it myself,whats it like? 

be back on later. ranweli.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi folks

Sadie - really thinking of you today and your wee frosties thawing...  Let us know asap how they get on!   

Mr & Mrs H - keep us posted today - really sending you lots of positive vibes...   

Finishing work next Friday - cannot wait for 5 weeks of being a lady of leisure until baby arrives...  Going to clear out all the cupboards and do some nesting...  Baby still moving non stop - I think we are in for a real little tiger!    Cannot wait until due date to see if we are a little lady or wee boy - it is like waiting for Christmas to open pressies!

Love to everyone else - am thinking of all you ladies with BFPs and waiting for scans etc - so exciting!  Also to all the other lovely ladies waiting for tx and just going through it - your time will come...   

Tash xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey girls & bhoy 

Hoopies - hows it going? This is torture for me jst wondering about you so god knows how you 2 are feeling.....I've Been thinking of you both today & obviously  lots too. I'm really hoping that its jst the best news ever for you    (P.S I'm a woose & always get my DH to do my jabs  )

tash - not long to go hunni, Jnr will be here in no time at all so make the most of the next few wks & get in as much 'you' time as poss  

ranweli - you still watching for the postie? I'd my 1st jab this morn & it was fine...DH is doing them again for me so not inflicting any pain on myself  1 down and another 8 to go til next scan!!

Sadie -   no wonder you're exhausted, this is all so emotionally stressful, have you heard any news yet hunni? When they phoning you? I hope the big defrost went well!!     for those   & Sending you lots of   &  

suzee - thanks for the dusting  Feel like things are finally moving now 1st jab has happened, i'm so impatient so I am....wish I'd a remote control to fast forward to end of mth!!! Where you going for your acupuncture? I went to Jan De Vries in Glasgow. I hope it helps you hunni, good luck with the appt

Suzi & Sanjo - thanks luvvies! How u both doing?

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Mrs R - I'm going to Jan De Vries in Glasgow too!!


----------



## bubbles06

hi mrs r and suzee- i know what you mean,i feel anxious for hoopies,what is acupucture like and why do you have it<bit of a silly question,sorry!


----------



## suzee

Hi Ranweli,

This is my first session so I don't know much about it to be honest. I just hope those wee needles aren't sore 

Its meant to increase the blood flow and energy in the uterus 'improving the environment' making the chances of conceiving/implantation higher. Have a look at this link (hope it works never added a link before)

http://www.hcclinic.co.uk/Infertility.html

I'm going to Jan De Vries clinic in Glasgow its not him personally its a girl called Payal. I'm sure I'll be on screaming in agony tomorroww   I'm only kidding I'm sure it'll be ok.

Still no news from the Hoopies, I still got everything crossed!!

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Woohoo link worked!!  Well done me!!

p.s Ranweli no question is silly - you should see some of mine!!!    

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

i tried accupuncture a few times but i hated it, just wasnt my thing so then i tried reflexology and i thought i would hate this too as  hate people touching and poaking me but i loved it, its great although you cant get it while pg. but had it up till ET.
hope sadie and hoopies get the news they all deserve    
kim xx


----------



## Mrs R

suzee it was Payal Patel that I saw at the centre as well. I went initially cos my periods were horrific cos of my endometriosis but she also tried to help fertility wise. To be honest I wasnt really feeling any benefit from going & at £30 a session I stopped after 6mths. Be careful she doesnt try to persuade you into buying expensive vits & supplements, she did this with me & I fell for it the 1st time. She'll prob mention you getting intolerance tests and levels of vist etc done as well as this can be an underlying cause of infertility according to her if your lacking in vits & minerals.
Dont want to sound negative or put you off suzee but I kinda was maybe expecting too much from acupuncture & was maybe thinking it'd be a magical cure to my period & IF probs so I was quite disappointed. She seemed to fetch me from waiting room, check my pulses, do a few points then disappear for about 10mins, come back re-check my pulses, tell me they were better & then get me to make another appt for a week or fortnights time. She tried to shorten the length of my actual periods, & make them less heavy but I never really noticed any difference. Think everyone reacts differently with it, some folk swear by it. The needles in my back & tummy etc weren't sore but she done some points on my toes & fingers that hurt like hell.

I really hope its of benefit to you, let me know how you get on xxx

Hoopies - oh god let it be good news


----------



## bubbles06

what supplements are you all taking and any advice on things i could take to prepare myself now that we are getting closer,i am taking sanatogen pronatel.

Hoopies-hope u ok?

sadie-any news yet?

my diets also good,love veg,not a big fruit eater or sweets? i make myself have fruit through home made smoothies.


----------



## Mrs R

Hi ranweli....I now just take the Sanatogen pronatal. 
When I was having the acupuncture she put me on Agnus Castus, Evening Primrose & another herbal tab that was meant to help my period.

If you're on the Sanatogen & have a healthy diet thats prob the best you can be doing .....oh & drink lots of water (I'm bad at this...must improve )

Mrs R xx

I'm soooooo nervous for the Hoopies & of course hearing how things have gone for you Sadie xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

i dont drink alcohol or smoke at all,so thats another good thing ,does your dh take any supplements,iam a bit confused if mine should be or shouldnt? 

hope hoopies have got good news iam so nervous for them,this thread becomes like areal family unit,


----------



## bubbles06

ranweli said:


> i dont drink alcohol or smoke at all,so thats another good thing ,does your dh take any supplements,iam a bit confused if mine should be or shouldnt?
> 
> hope hoopies have got good news iam so nervous for them,this thread becomes like areal family unit,


,also sadie hope youve got good news too,


----------



## suzee

Hi Ranweli Mrs R

I'm taking Pregnacare, I don't drink or smoke and have cut out caffeine (I miss it though I'm using caffeine free tea and coffee just now and its 'ok') and try to drink plenty easier said than done!!

Thanks for advice re buying expensive vits etc from Jan De Vries, I'll be ready for her.  My friend went to him, bought hold load of stuff then discovered she could get it all a fraction of the price from Holland and Barrett!!

Well better be off, DH said - 'if it makes you feel any better, Ivy (my gorgeous wee fur baby) and I will stick nails in our head at same time'  Hmmm time to get worried about him I think!?!    

 for now

Suzee xx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Hoopies - Just checking for the news - im hoping all is OK.  

Sadie - Im really really sorry I missed your "big day" today    Forgive me.

Mrs R -  Hiya

Love to all

Sandra x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Well OMG all 3 of my     survived and the embyologist said they look brilliant. I have to have ET at 15.15 tommorrow. How fantastic is that!!!!! I am well chuffed and had a wee greet. I really wasn't thinking i would get to this point. I am now feeling great and much more  . It must all be down to you guys and all that   energy you have sent their way and Kim's txts to GOD. I am so very super excited for tomorrow now. 

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- How'd the bloods go?      

MrsR- One down many more to go. Go girl.

Hi to everyone else. I need to dash am being a plus size model tonight for ASDA George for Cancer Research. Hope they are prepared for my supersize hormonal breasts.

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Sadie

Im so pleaesd for you - Good luck for tomorrow    

Sandra x


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-fab news on your little frosties,how many will get transferred tomorrow?


----------



## hoopy74

sadie brill news chuffed to bits for you as someone said this is a family unit, i suppose i am every1's brother tho!! awrabest 2moro, mrs r god bless also

well heres our news hot off press 1615
we needed our hcg to double from 45 to 90 ish , it went to 200 which means wait for it               

i've typed it that many times cos i never thot it would be an option, GCRM really sincerely are remarkable.
When i spoke with Kate at GCRM i got so emotional, mrs hoopy not into later on from work but she wanted me to post those amazing 3 letters.

getting emotional writing it at mo, i'm sure mrs hoopy be on either later or tomorrow as she is backshift anyways

dreams can come true, we thot game was a bogey both of us seen a large amount of heavy bleeding. i'm going to get mrs hoopy to post on success stories as ppl can learn from our experiences. all we   now is a safe pregnancy but thats for another day


thanks all my sisters both wee and big hoopy x


----------



## bubbles06

mr and mrs hoopie,iam so pleased for you both,ive been on and off computer all day waiting for your news and it could not be any better,              ,you have your very much wanted    ,what a great number 200,a big jump from 45.congratulations and again iam so happpppppppy for you both.


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy,

   that is the best news i've heard in ages!!!!!!!   

  congratulations on your    !!!!!!  

you must both be soooooooo relieved! have you got something nice planned tonight to celebrate your wonderful news?

i hope your gcrm luck is extra-contagious. i must have too good an immune system as i seem to be the only one who hasn't caught that bug there yet!  

i'm sitting in my living room grinning at my laptop like a crazy person,  i'm glad no one's watching!! 

i'm sooooo happy for you guys, you deserve this. do you know when your first scan will be?

love wishing xx


----------



## hoopy74

i bought her a bottle of rosie wine 0.005% alcohol so think she might be ok with that!

she spoke to me about arranging scans and i was too excited, mrs hoopy will arrange that 2moro when she picks up more progestorone wishing, you will catch it believe me you will, i wanted to put my head down toilet pan first attempt nov there and also on sunday, monday. if i was a betting man i would have put odds at least 100/1, i kept a glimmer of hope tho it has to be said mrs hoopy was much more realistic than me. i tried to keep my hope from her tho as that was the major mistake i made last time.

ranweli GCRM are ab amazing - comparing them to nuffield for us even if it never worked ab night and day, major difference the personal touch.
wishing u r next !!!!!


----------



## wishing...

sadie,
fantastic news that all 3 of your frosties warmed up wonderfully!!!   
good luck for you et tomorrow, 3.15!!!  i will be thinking of you and sending lots of lucky vibes your way...            
you and the hoopies are boosting my pma no end today! i'm also hoping for 3 frosties  to happily thaw so that i too can have a happy ending at the gcrm! 

love wishing xx


----------



## buster24

great news sadies wee embies come grow wee ones     
hoopies fantastic news on your                                                                  

 GCRM ARE BRILL


----------



## emmypops

Wow well done the hoopies       
Take it easy Mrs H and I am sure Mr H won't mind doing all the cooking and the housework for the next 8 months! 

Sadie - Congrats on the frosties and good luck for tomoro 

Sorry must dash

Emmy XX


----------



## Tashia

Yaaaaaayyyy!

Well done Mr & Mrs Hoopy - fantastic news!

Also to Sadie - delighted 4 u!

Tash xxxx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya all, well what can I say, although I haven't been posting often I have been checking our thread daily and been wishing hard for you all. 

CONGRATS TO THE HOOPYS I am so happy for you guys! That is just the best news I have heard all day and you must be feeling so proud, amazed and over the moon!                          

Sadie, hiya chick, you too honey I am sending you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo many luck vibes and prayers and thats so good all your embies have survived! The tide will turn soon x  I wish you all the best for tomorrow! 

Hiya to everyone else too, I will be on daily soon as my mat leave starts 3 weeks tomorrow!!!!! I am now 31weeks with a GCRM baby on board! Wee puddin was very lazy but now baby has turned into disco kid and hiccups and jumps around all the time. I tell you we still can't believe we are this far and there is a real baby growing inside me. We won't believe it till its here! A tue miracle made from a handsome man of mine classed as sterile!                        THE GCRM ARE FAB!  


Good luck and hi to all the girlies I have missed.

Tashia, will be in touch soon re next week.

Love Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EllieJ

What a fabulous lot of news to come home to! 
Mr and Mrs H, thrilled that your faith has been rewarded with the best news...x
Sadie, all 3, way to go! They must be determined wee things! All the very best for tomorrow hon...x
Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, am at sil's house and quite hard to post lots from my phone! x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
i canny believe it a     really thought it was all over just goes to prove its not over until the fat lady sings and by god is this one singing!!!(not a good sound)
thanks everyone for your support again


sadie that was more great news all 3 surviving is excellent and tomorrow you will be pupo sending you lots of   
mrs hoopy


----------



## JJ1980

Fantastic news today -  Congratulations Mr&Mrs Hoopy!!!!  Goes to show miracles can happen.  Really pleased for you both.  Hope the vino is going down well!

Jen


----------



## whippet

Mr and Mrs Hoopy         

whippet x


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

wow, the thread's been really busy and i've only been offline since yesterday morning!

i have real difficulty keeping track of everyone as there are so many of us but it's surely time for some personals so here goes...

kim, how are you feeling?  no knicker watching i hope?! at least you'll be staying away from those pee-sticks now and there'll be no need to send the    round your way any more!!!    i've been thinking that we should make you our official ff texts-to-god correspondent since you're turning out to be very very good at it!!

lottie, how are you? must be the best feeling!   not long till your first scan...

ellie, has your good news sunk in yet? you and dh must be over the moon!    i'm totally with you on the pma thing. during our icsi i was determined to stay positive but dh wanted to be more realistic in case things didn't work out for us as he thought the fall wouldn't be so bad that way. obviously, it wasn't the grand success we had hoped but i have to say that being "realistic" didn't help with the fall at all!!!  we haven't told anyone our dates for our fet so there's no chance of any friends or family forcing us to be realistic and i am steering clear of _anything_ that might bring me down this time - no sad movies, books or tv (might have to avoid the news for a few weeks!) and definitely no sad thoughts!!    i am preparing myself now, even popped into waterstones this afternoon to buy some happy chick-lit and am going to listen to my hypno cd just now...   

mr hoopy, have just been reading the last few days posts. i don't know how to "quote" you but on monday you said this... _You never know we could have a million to 1 chance tomorrow..._ well, dreams can and do come true!!!    and guess what - you don't need to go to that appointment in july!!! yay!!!   

mrs hoopy, the best news ever!!!        that traffic jam on monday must have been fate intervening, determined to stop to getting your hands on that bottle!! mother nature sure does work in mysterious ways!  45 to 200, big leap, maybe there's more than one in there?! 

sadie, good news always comes in threes - your happy thawed frosties, the hoopies' bfp and... since nobody's on a 2ww right now i reckon the third celebration's got to be your otd!!!    i think you should stop thinking about your gcrm fallback plan. you won't need it, this is your time!!  i've totally decided that positivity _all_ the way is the only way to go...    hope the modelling tonight went well. good luck for tomorrow! 

mrs r, glad you managed to start your stimms ok. i can't believe you let your dh do it, i think you're braver than those of us who do it ourselves!! mind you, i am a wee bit of a control freak. you know those quizzes you can do to find out which character you are from your favourite progs? well, i'm monica, bree and charlotte. i think that says a lot about me!!    a week till your second scan seems a really long time, i only had three days on my stimms. the different drugs i guess?  keep drinking that water.  (there is no smiley for water!)

suzee, only a couple of weeks till you're starting!!  only a few weeks but doesn't it just feel like years! we had the option to start our fet with my june af but, although i hate the waiting, i'm glad we went with marco's gut reaction and are holding off till july. may was kind of a "lost" month after our bfn so i'm going to make the most of june and get my body in tip-top-perfect-for-implanting-happy-little-blasts shape for next month!    how did your acupuncture go this afternoon? i had my needling this morning - i love it, i always leave feeling great. 

suzi, 60+ days - you've well and truly beaten my 55 day record! hope it arrives soon...          at least you've got your appointment on the 16th so you can find out what on earth is going on! oh, i hope we didn't upset you with all the *****ing about dr y the other day. remember that he is a good doctor, smiling has nothing to do with his "technical" ability! if you end up getting on great with him then that's even better! 

ranweli, just you chase your postie down the street if they don't bring your letter soon!  oh, it turns out that you and i weren't imagining things - you did used to get 3 shots at icsi if your were glasgow nhs but they've changed it to 2. while we were on the list! shame they didn't also reduce the waiting time! meanies.  nevermind, it won't matter as i'm sooo going to be pg soon with our wee frosties and hopefully you'll be first time lucky!  vits-wise, i've just changed mine but i'm now on pregnacare plus, selenium and co-enzyme q10. and low-dose aspirin but don't do that without asking your doc. our acupuncturist gave dh chinese herbs and he's also been on zinc, folic acid, selenium, co-enzyme q10 & vit c. he's cut down on a lot of them now but they did make a hug difference. he did rattle like a walking medicine cabinet though! 

lou-e, how are things? 

stacey, are you starting tx soon? 

jen, only 3 weeks till your dh's urologist appt, it's not all that long really! 

whippet, how are you getting on? do you know when your next scan will be? 

cat77, how are you? 

catt, how's things? 

tash, maternity leave next week, you must be so excited!! 

julz, you too, not long till you're a lady of leisure! 

sanjo, hope ben's teeth aren't hurting him too much. 

emmy, hi, not seen you on here before but i haven't been on long myself. 

wow, i'm knackered after all that typing!

here's hoping the good news just keeps coming...       

love wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

Hoopies.....        I'm so chuffed for you both!!!!! It really is fantastic news!!!!!!! Conratulations on your *BFP*, 
woo hoo   ...........  (Thanks God....you're gr8!!!)

Sadie - even more good news that all 3  survived!!!!  Way to go girl, so what time is your ET tomorrow? how many you having put back? Wishing you lots of good luck!!!   weeech weil...doing the modelling!!! 

suzee - how did you get on with Payal?

wishing - I'm drinking water as I type  DH has got the technique of 'darting' me mastered!!! 

ranweli - my DH was feeling a bit left out with the vits etc  so he pops 'Wellman' pills, they're jst full of various vitamins & minerals so meant to be good for general health & those little swimmers 

too late tonight for anymore personals......I must go to my bedi-byes, nite all xxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just popped on to say good luck today sadie although you wont need it as your wee frosties sound perfect
 and lots of    and   sent your way

wishing so impressed with that last update whats you secret to remembering even  a pen and paper dont help me that much 
mrs r how you feeling on the stims you are one brave woman letting your dh near you witha needle we would still be trying to get jab 1 done(mr hoopy rubbish at needles and "all that stuff")  

mrs hoopy


----------



## spooq

Just a quick note:

Mr & Mrs Hoopy -   on your beautiful       What wonderful news!    

Sadie -   with ET today               That's brilliant that all 3   survived  

CD65 for me now. Got a bad cough and feeling rough  

Suzi


----------



## wishing...

good morning girls,

mrs r, i'm lining up the jugs of water as well! trying to get into the habit of it now so that it'll hopefully be easier next month. 

mrs hoopy, i don't have a secret and my memory's really not that good. i had two windows open - one for the posts and one for my reply. kind of complicated but it works! 

suzi, sorry to hear you're not well, hope you're feeling a bit better soon... 

sadie, almost pupo...

   

                            

   

       

have a great day!

love wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

sadie - thinking of you loads today sweetie.....      

hoopies - has it sunk in yet?  I'm soooooo pleased for you both so can only imagine how you 2 are feeling.....   . My DH is doing great with jabbing  feeling ok so far...maybe a bit headachey but not that I'm complaining if I get my dream  

suzi - AF dance coming right at ye....         .....hope it helps the   get back on track!!!

 for everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Just a quickie, signed on ages ago but v busy (they expecting me to work, whats that all about?!? ) so just a quick  and a very big

CONGRATS to the Hoopys!!! What wonderful news, I;m delighted for you both.

Sadie - Also wonderful news about your    really pleased and happy for you. Good luck this afternoon   

I'll be back later when I get a chance and update re acupuncture etc.

Bye for now Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi girls and of course mr hoopy,

Hoopies-hope you had alovely nite last nite.  

Sadie-good luck for this afternoon,thinking about you,youll soon be pupo.


----------



## EllieJ

Oooh Sadie it's all getting very exciting now! Hoping all goes to pland and you have a stress-free transfer...xxx

I still feel like I'm imagining things... my boobs have gone up a cup size in a week (although I've lost 3 pounds!) and cos I'm only 5 foot 2 it's very noticeable! And I feel permanently 'car sick'... no appetite at all and very peely wally... I know I'm only just over 5 weeks so a long road to travel but I wondered if anyone else had experienced symptoms this early? I'm at my desk going quietly nuts...x


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GCRM  

Catt77- GCRM  

Whippet- GCRM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GCRM  

Lottie- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM  

Suzee- Not to be this time.   

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May 3 Frosties     survived thaw ET Fri 6th June

MrsR- GRI Waiting Prostap Tues 13/05/08. AF Dance       

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start treatment ?July

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start

Doozer- ?

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEEEDDDDDDDDDDDDDD for you both. Whoopee.                               have added you to the list you will be so thrilled. I didn't get on last night as back really late. I am just gettin ready to go so thanks for the good wishes.

Everyone else I will have to catch up later as need to go get shower. I just want to say a massive thanks to everyone for their PMA. You were all there for me when I needed you most and had lost my way. I am much more   now and this is it frosties here we come. Mummy and daddy love you so much.


Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

sadie god bless   for success, we did and it paid off. i'm sure everything will be fine, you deserve it after all you have been thru.

wishing i'm getting quite sentimental reading your post, fabulous stuff concerning my 1 in a million thought, thats exactly how i thought on the monday night. tuesday was 1 in a 1000, wednesday 1 in 5 then probably thursday 1 in 2. really made me feel good and gave me a wee tear of happiness reading that post. the moral of story is dont give in because it is a funny old thing life.

a wee story my grandad died 2 years ago today of all days, he was a real idol of mine loved him to bits still do and was dying to be a great-grandad as we "deserve it" i think he has sent      down to shine on us. He always said mrs hoopy was the best thing that ever happened to me and he was and still is 100% right. 

b4 i have every1 in tears, i'm just wiping mines away - last night was lovely just so joyous, cant remember a day like it ever in my 34 years.

mrs hoopy just off phone, gave my big hug to GCRM and scan date confirmed of 26 june.


take care everyone and thanks for wonderful support out there x


----------



## lou-e

Hi all,
Just a quickie to wish Sadie lots of luck for ET, am delighted for you x
And so many            congratulations to you all, will catch up with thread and do personals later on
Lxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi hoopie,just read ur post,bet 26th of june seems ages off but its only 20 days ,till u see your little fighting miracle or even 2  regarding yesterdays level,i believe the same as you and hope my wonderful deceased nana will be with me for my treatment, .iam sure she will be,her birthday is the day of ur scan,so hope everything is gr8t for you both.     

Sadie-you should be officially pupo by now and your little embies should be settling into their new home,                         to you and dh.

elliej-sorry to hear about sickness but just remember its all worth it,you will get the biggest reward ever in 9 months


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM  Due July 21st  

Jules-  GCRM  

Catt77- GCRM  

Whippet- GCRM  

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties   

Kim- GCRM  

Lottie- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM   

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.     Going for F/U 

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May ET Fri 6th June PUPO 2 8cell embies on board   

MrsR- GRI Stimming  

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.      

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start

Doozer- ?

Emmy- ?
Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too. 

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

2 embryos had grown on to 8 cells. One is 10/10 perfect one is 9/10. As good as any fresh cycle. So offically PUPO. Outcome date 23rd June Going to rest for a bit and will be back on later. 

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-fab news,i dont know much about grades yet but 9/10 and 10/10 cant get any better, .

I forgot to say before ive been keeping an ovulation callender since july 2007,and every month iam 29 days except for a couple when ive been a day over, any one else done this?


----------



## buster24

sadie now its my turn to get a good feeling about this one      yes this will be the one , because as you know this is the time of year we do it, come on super dooper wee embies stick to that super blood supplied womb,
love kim xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

sadie excellent news im sure you were the first 1 that told us we were PUPO ( AT TIME I DIDNT KNOW WHAT IT MEANT THO!) so you are now PUPO     and believe me after our escapades last few days proving otherwise is the key part even when you might feel a bad day or bad outcome is on the cards
keep   i'm sure you will get it from all the girls on here and of course me your wee bro! terrific grades, i wish i got that on my o-levels all those years ago

ranweli your wee nans birthday on our scan hopefully she sends magic to us all on this wonderful forum

been a good news day, i'm now off to put lottery on on-line, nothing like bringing you back to your senses eh?

awrabest all and the good news is the euro championships start tomorrow, i'm sure you will all want to talk to me about football again....... not lol


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hoopy- You make me laugh it is so great to hear that joy in your posts you still on . Keep sending those prayers up to the big man.

Suzee- Not long now till you start downreg. it will be here before you know it.

Ranweli- Any sign of that letter? I so hope it come in soon and you can get started.

Wishing- I hope your wee embies are as good as mine. You won't be long now July just around the corner. You get yourself all fit and healthy. I so hope you right about me being next. The nurse at clinic said this is my time too so that cheered me up.

Emmy- Nice to meet you and thanks for the good wishes. I will put you on our list.

Julz- Thanks- I feel much more   today and I so hope this is our lucky time. Not long to go for you now. It has gone quickly or so it seems but probably not for you.

Tashia- Thanks. You will be lady of leisure soon. You must be so excited. 

Ellie- Thanks. How's you? 

Jen- How's you? You will be looking forward to getting DH appt and knowing what what.

Suzi- Sorry you been ill. Hope AF arrives soon.

MrsR- How's the jab's going? You won't be far behind me now. Hope those wee follies growing some good clucky eggs.

Sanjo- Thanks for the support. Hope wee Ben thriving and his teething settels soon.

Lou-e- How's you? How's the plans for your sis wedding?

Kim- You been a rock over last few weeks I wouldn't be here if it weren't for you persuading me to write that email. Thanks FF  

Hi to everyone else I'm going to do my Hypno CD. Tired now.

Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE HOOPY'S BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

SADIE - PUPO Im  for you. Thanks for asking about Ben, it really does mean alot esp with your journey hunny. xx

Love to all

Sandra xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- See you have updated your page chick. I wondered when you would do it. It is so great to see it up there.  

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hiya, letter has not arrived yet,poor postman must think iam nuts watching for him everyday, hopefully not much longer,now we know we have reached the top,just want to get started,

kim-love your new ticker,7 weeks already, .

mrs hoopy,kim,catt77,ellie,jules,catt,whippet and lotties the   ladie,hope you and your precious cargo are well.   .

sadie-how r u feeling hun? 

mrs r-when is your scan and ec?

jen-my hubby is 20 years older than me so but we are happier than ever and every year it just gets better,are you waiting on treatment at gri or just going to gcrm,

tashia-not long now to go,cant believe how the weeks have flown by,hope you and bump are well.


----------



## whippet

Just a quick pop in just in from work thankfully.

Ranweli hope the postman is at least nice looking to make the watching more tolerable   Cant be much longer now honey     

Hoppies how are you both have you told anyone yet?

Tashia how you doing how are the nerves not long now honey  

Love to all

whippet x


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

what a gorgeous day!! 

sadie, great news that you've now got 2 perfect little embryos settling in for the next nine months!    are you resting up or carrying on as usual? whichever you've chosen, try to take it easy and don't forget the pineapple juice and brazil nuts! and most importantly, don't forget that _this is your time_!!! the 23rd seems ages away - do you have to wait longer for your outcome after a frozen transfer?

mrs r, hope the headaches aren't too bad.  it'll all be worth it!!!   

ranweli, i did a bbt chart for about a year but ditched it last summer when i was having a "bad" week. started again after our bfn so that i could see if my cycle had been affected by all the drugs. it had! 

kim, love your new ticker!!  i can't believe you're nearly 8 weeks already!  my, how time flies!

mr hoopy, you're so right - pregnant until _*proven*_ otherwise! we should all keep that in mind when we're having a bad day during a 2ww. it might help with the pma.    my dh is as excited about the footie as you. i feel i'm going to become a football widow for a few weeks... 

hi to everyone, hope you're all having a nice weekend.

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Am taking time off but haven't done my usual bedrest for 3 days this time but am taking it easy. Just been sitting in garden most of day. But DH   thinking he was being funny soaked me from behind   when I was getting a lettuce for salad and gave me a fright. I know I am just being paranoid   but hope my embies okay. Not wise thing to do day after ET.  

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

i'm sure your little embies are perfectly fine in there but i know what you mean!    dhs have a funny way of being really annoying when they're trying to be funny and sweet, don't they! 

i think you're right to just take it easy.  i didn't actually stay in bed but i was glued to the sofa for the first three days and the whole time, i was panicking that i should maybe have been up and about, getting the blood flowing as it were.  then, when my three days were up i think i got a little too active and then started to worry that i would have been better staying on the sofa!      you really can't win, your head plays tricks with you no matter what you do.    

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

whippet we have but only a select few, we believe to get to this journey is huge.
still a long way to go but our wee embryos have survived a hell of a lot, i trust them.

wishing, PUPO really is the way to go, untill mathematically impossible prove it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sadie enjoy and lay off your hubbie, trying to keep thgs normal, take care  ok

bye every1 else


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hoopy74- How's you and DW? Has it sunk in yet? Have been trying really hard to keep things normal this time and not wrap myself up in cotton wool as usual, but it is hard. After everything we have been through it hard to believe we are closer now than before all this started. I do love him dearly. Promise I will try not to be so paranoid. I have been trying to do normal things like make dinner and be up and about this time as I decided what will be will be and that my embies are not going to fall out or not implant just because my backside not stuck to the couch. But I am still trying to relax a much as possible.

Wishing- Sorry forgot to answer your question. GRI always test on a Monday. So if you get your embies back in on a Fri it is always 2 weeks on the Monday till test date. So hence reason for 23rd. It is so hard to decide what to do for the best rest or up and about. I think everyone just needs to do what is right for them. I usually do bed rest or couch for 3 days but this time have decided to try to be normal and just be up and about but not doing housework. I did all that before ET so it can wait 2 weeks. DH doing washing and making bed etc and my mum, aunt and sis will do things like clean bathroom for me etc. Weather not so good today so DVD's here I come.

Ranweli- Hope Mr postie gets his act together for you this week.

MrsR- How's the jabs going? DH managing. I am doing my heparin injections myself and managing not too bad. Thought of it worse tha actually doing it.

Hi everyone else hope you all enjoying Sunday. 

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

you are not being paranoid sadie, just being cautious, i'm sure hes trying to keep you normal tho with pranks etc - as long as he doesnt get the hydraulic drill out and give you a fright , you will be totally fine or sounds daft but we put film4 on last night and had the original texas chainsaw massacre on which i havent seen, then i turned it off worried that mrs hoopy might get scared and affect her pregnancy!!!!! see i'm as nuts as you lol   

it has sunk in big time now, looking forward to going to chapel this morn. last week i felt kinda selfish praying solely for us. also went to graveyard yesterday, a wee thank you to my grandad who i have no doubt is looking down on us.

weather looks crap today so enjoy what you are doing all.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hoopy74- Thanks glad to know not just me. Your grandad is surely looking down on you two just ask him to put in a word with God for me too. Although if my gran has her way this will be our time too. Might walk up to the cemetery during week if the weather nice and have word with her. Enjoy your day.

LOL Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hiya everyone,,
                      Weather is absolutely rubbish here,trying to persuade hubby to go to cinemas to see sex and the city tonight ,i am a big fan but been waiting for our cinema to start screening it,oh and am just cooking a roast dinner,

sadie-i think ill have same attitude as you when its my turn,rest but life cant stop embies will stick whether sat down all day or not,how r u feeling?    .hoping this is the one for you.what happened to your 3rd .

hi to every body else, i want it to be   ,


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!  Just catching up on all the latest.  Haven't been on since friday and there's loads of reading to do!

Sadie - I'm doing ok.  Just so impatient waiting to start.  Can't come quick enough.  DP says I'm wishing my life away!  Hope you're resting up and that the 2ww madness isn't too bad yet.

Ranweli - It's true what they say about age just being a number.  We're v happy too.  Sometimes other people aren't keen on our situation which can be hard but we manage fine togethere.  We don't qualify for treatment on NHS coz of DP's vasectomy so just going straight to GCRM.  Howz things going with you?  There's nothing worse than waiting for something is there?!

Everyone else - hope you are all having a relaxing Sunday.  I'm chilling on the sofa today.  Love Sundays!

Jen


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Ranweli- They don't refreeze anymore so 3rd   perished.  

Jen- Am not to bad. Been a bit mad today think I need to stay off internet searching but DH away for the day to classic motorbike show in Kilmarnock so I am bored. Sun has just came out so think I might sit in garden. Just a pity I can't have a glass or 2 of wine. Them's the breaks eh! Maybe I could get some non-alcoholic and just pretend.  


Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-why couldnt they put 3 back? 

Jen-we have been on gri waiting list since march 07,and just reached the top, waiting to be called for screening appointment,my dh has no previous children,so its new to both of us,people was rude towards us as a couple at the beginning it was abit hard to take so young but mum said a good piece of advice to me, if family accept us as a couple thats what matters most,our friends are not friends if they can be so cruel,so my morrow after all these years is if we get any remarks from the same people they are the sad ones who hav no life if they are stuck in a time zone of 6 years past,phew.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- It is against the law. Anyone having egg donation only allowed 2 embryos and they will only consider putting 3 in if you are over 40yrs old and using your own eggs. Too risky for multiple births. It tells you all this in the info from HFEA.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sadie you wee embies sound fantastic eight cells is really really good,because this was our second time i was adamant that i was going to do everything different from last time, so i never had bed rest for the three days but did lie about the couch until after one every day and then went to mums friends and sat on there couch until mr hoopy came home.i also took two weeks off sick as my job can be phyiscal and was not going to risk it.everyone is different and copes differently  and for your dh and practical jokes do what i did and through the setanta card out of the window ans see if he finds that funny(mr hoopy didnt,but hey i nearly peed my pants  )
ranwelie is it the gri you are waiting for
mrs r how are the stims going are you having mood swings yet i used those drugs as an excuse to be a crabbit cow   my friend wants some to see is she can get away with it as well  
hope everyone else is doing ok,the weather turned here and been out in the garden doing my pots(with gloves on )

mrs hoopy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mrs Hoopy- Girl after my own heart. At least he won't do it again. I am off work for 2 weeks just now took some time owed and A/L then will have at least 2 weeks off sick depending on outcome. My job very physical and stressful too and I just couldn't cope with being at work just now. I work in A&E as a Charge Nurse and need to be on the ball and with my head elsewhere not a good combination. I have been up and about house and DH took me to tesco to get some supplies earlier but apart from that am resting either on couch or out in garden. Managed to sunbath for a wee bit there as it got nice later his avo. So just in and time for dinner. I bet you can't wait for scan. Hope Mr Hoopy looking after you and you getting some rest too.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

i'm confused about where in scotland you all are since a lot of you were whinging about the weather today!!  we had a lovely day, drove up north for a walk up ben a'an and then stopped off on the way home for another wee walk in mugdock. then when we got back to glasgow it was so gorgeous we sat out in the gardens for a few hours with the sunday papers. a blissful sunny sunday! 

sadie, to lounge or not to lounge, what a quandary! i'm going to write myself a list of all the things i'm not allowed to do next time as it was only _after_ i'd done them that i started to think they weren't such a good idea. mostly, it's just the obvious things - cleaning the bathroom, carrying heavy shopping, lugging my friend's toddler around town for a day, and let's not forget doing a flying slo-mo crash landing when i slipped at the garden centre!  hope you're having a nice relaxing weekend and aren't spending too much time looking up 2ww symptoms on the internet! if you're craving a wee drink, have you tried the alcohol-free beers you can get? they're not bad, especially the san miguel and furstenberg. 

mrs r, hope dh is still doing a star job on the jabbing! 

mr hoopy, i love that you're so worried about mrs hoopy, even to the point where you monitor her telly-watching!  you are a sweetie!

mrs hoopy, i think it's brilliant that you threw the setanta card out the window!!!    my dh loved that one!

ranweli, enjoy satc - it's great! 

jen, i know, it's horrible waiting for something! we're going for our fet next month so i'm using this month to get myself super-healthy. it keeps my mind off the wait and lets me feel like i'm doing something to help our tx. 

well, dh has just gone to the pub to watch _another_ football game. i think this is the third time this weekend that he's chosen the beautiful game over me! 

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

that was our only blip during the 2ww setantacardgate!!!!!!!   i was absolutely raging at time but to be fair i peed myself laffing half an hour later, i knew it was her hormones. thank god i never changed coronation st over eh?

even her gran had a chuckle at that 1  

thats why you need a guy on here so you can let all your partners, hubbies know what it is like from the dark side!!!! seriously tho mrs hoopy was fine throughout, very proud of her

wishing we are north lanarkshire and weather was brill today


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Totally agree with the advice from your mum.  I realised that was the most important thing too.  It's been DP's 'friends' that seem to have the biggest problem but to be honest they're all a bunch of   anyway as it turns out so we've not lost any sleep over it!

Jen


----------



## nursey5

Hi

Im just jumping on to say hey Sis love your countdown - it puts a big smile on my face seeing it, its been a long time coming budha belly!!!!!!!!!      

Sadie - good luck, Kim keeps me updated on your Baby Journey and all the BFP that seem to be showering this thread!!  WOWeeeee!!!  Lots of     , like ur Glittery 7's, no-one can mess with them.

Sending everyone        

K
xxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone..

I've been away in London since Wednesday with the girls, but have to admit I checked the site from my phone just to find out what was happening with you all.. Back at work today so I've got a chance to reply.. must say this site is amazing.. everyone is so supportive..

Hoopies - I am delighted for you.. was so pleased to hear your news when I was away.. Is it sinking in yet?  Bet you can't wait for your scan now..?  Our scan is on Thursday, same day as Kim's, and I really can't wait..

Sadie -  PUPO!!  Glad you have got your PMA back and no wonder you have with two perfect embryo's on board.. hope the 2ww is not driving you too mad.. I felt it started off ok but got gradually worse as it got nearer test day...

MRs R - I'm the same I got hubbie to do the jabbing as well.. I'm too much of a woose to do it myself.. he did not too bad actually.. anyway hope yours is coming along nicely and you'er not feeling to hormonal and crazy 

Ranweli - Have you received the letter yet?  I hate waiting for things as well, hope it's turned up..

Kim - See you on Thursday.. Love the new ticker.. I think you are a few days ahead of me..

Hi to all the other girls.. hope you are well..

x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

WOW what a busy weekend on the thread!!

Congrats Sadie on being officially PUPO I'm sending you lots of   what great cells too!!    

Ranweli - Hows 'postie watch' going? Maybe he thinks you fancy him  only kidding!! My sis & I went to see SATC last night, it was great, hope you enjoyed it too.

Hoppys - how you doing? Sinking in yet? 

Mrs R - hows stimming going, your tummy all bruised? 

Had first acupuncture session on Thursday. Very strange, put needles in my back then left me on a stool, sitting facing a wall for 15 minutes!! Wasn't too impressed by that bit!! But apparently that only happens once and rest of time will be lying down being needled  Won't dismiss it yet, will give it few go's and see how I feel.

Mrs R thanks for heads up re trying 'the big sell' I only came away with their 'female reproductive factor'  tablets.

Anyway  for now Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Sadie – congratulations on being PUPO     I hope your two wee embies are snuggling in nicely    

Sanjo – hope Ben is feeling better now and you’re able to get a bit more sleep.

Ranwelli – did you pounce on the postie this morning?!   I’ve been dying to go and see Sex & The City too but just haven’t gotten around to it yet.

Hoopy74 – bet you’re just loving all this football! My DH is already driving me mad with it. He’s been trying to bribe me with magazines and books  

Mrs Hoopy – the weather has been fantastic hasn’t it? Glad to hear you were wearing gloves in the garden. Best to be safe  

Suzee – how did you feel after getting the accupuncture? I used to get reflexology every month; its was sooo relaxing.

Hi to Tashia, Jules, Whippet, Lottie, Kim, EllieJ, Mrs R, Jen, Sarahb, Wishing, Whippet.

Some of you haven’t been on for a while – I think – hope you’re all doing great: Shazi, Catt77, Catt, SamW, Lou-e, Aphrodite, Steffie, Stacey, Doozer, Emmy.

Still feeling rough and going to DR tomorrow – think I’ve got a chest infection. Still no sign of AF. CD 68 now.

Suzi
xxx


----------



## suzee

Anyone got any magic spells or potions for losing a stone in say a week..... ok be realistic 2 weeks!!

My ticker ain't moving hmmm maybe I should STOP EATING!!!!   Did think about moving to make myself feel better but decided not to.

Had big plans to lose the weight before next tx but thats not going so well. I am _trying _ but I always give in 

Any magic spells, lotions and potions greatfully accepted!!

Suzee xx (yes I ate _all_ the pies!!!)


----------



## bubbles06

hi,
well no letter in the post yet? iam quite impatient,please arrive soon, .

suzipooh-i didnt go to see sex and city,but i WILL, 

sadie-how you doing on ? hope your still feeling positive embryos couldnt of been better.   

Mrs r-hows you?any idea when ec will be, 

Mrs hoopy-iam lucky dh doesnt like football that much,so its corrie and eastenders all the way,  ,how r u,has your brill news sunk in properly yet,ive been working out in the garden too,

Mr Hoopy-how r u?

suzee-we have about 4 different post men who take turns,i can imagine them taling about the mad woman,(me)  

lottiepotts-good luck for thursday,how r u?any sickness yet?

Hi to everyone else,


----------



## hoopy74

to all that have asked brill news most definetly has sunk in, i am completely over the moon! feel a wee bit sorry for mrs hoopy as pregnancy symptoms are developing. However, we are both delighted they are there, if that makes any sense. 

i genuinely get excited watching all baby adverts, last week i wanted to turn tv over when they were on. isn't life funny eh?


loving football being on , like a pig in crap. pity scotland arent there tho even better if it was celtic!!!!! 

a wee special mention to sadie, mrs r, wishing and ranweli who are in middle of treatment or about ready to start, wish you and all otheres all the luck in the world, really do. any others i missed i apologise, posts are getting harder as there are so much in them.

anyways im offski holland v italy tonight, i bet holland ( £2) and spain ( £5main bet ) to win tho mrs hoopy thinks a £1 lol


----------



## spooq

Going to embarrass myself here     Could someone please break down what happens for IVF/ICSI when you're on a short protocol and also when you're on a long protocol?  I keep getting confused with all the different stages  

Also, as I'm now on CD68 - I have a hormone profile on 16th June if AF hasn't arrived - do you think its likely that they will give me something to bring on AF so I can start? What would that be?


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hoopy74- Thanks again. Hope you enjoying footie. DH watching in background. Trust me to pick this time to be on 2ww. You caught now if Mrs Hoopy comes on line she will know how much you have bet.

Lottie- Hi you must be so excited about Thurs. Good luck chick.  

Kim- Good luck for scan too.  

Suzi- Sorry I can't really help all I know is the egg donor cycle and it prob a bit different. Am sure one of the other FF can help. I hope that   comes soon. I think there is something that they can give you. Some injection but not sure which and suppose depends on you hormone blood tests. Good luck won't be long now.

Suzee- Sorry no quick fix for weightloss. You just eat healthy and I don't think that you need to try to lose weight now as you should be thinking of making sure you are getting enough nutrients to keep your reproductive system healthy. So sorry starving yourself out the window.     . 

Ranweli- Sorry postie not here yet. ARRRGGGGG frustrating or what! Phone the secretary at GRI and ask her if appt been made yet and if she can tell you when it is?

Nursey5- Thanks dear. Your sis been a rock for me. I am so chuffed for her and you that all has worked out she so deserves to be a mummy and you deserve to be a great auntie. Fingers and toes crossed for Wed.

Hi to all my FF going to do my hypno CD and think I can feel DVD coming on while DH watches end of footie.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

aaaaggghhhh - done mammoth post & jst lost it all


----------



## Mrs R

Raging I lost that big reply I done with all the personals, I'll keep this short n sweet cos I'm hacked off (hormones eh!!! )!!

I'm on day 5 of my stimms, feeling good  4 more dys of jabs before scan!

Suzee - told you payal was a pushy sales bird!  Think my 1st session cost about £150 with all the stuff I was persuaded into buying    Keep at it for a few sessions and see how you get on. Dont you be wrking too hard!

ellie - you lucky thing with all those preg symptoms, jst think it'll be worth it when you have your   in a few mths time  

hoopies - I'm still over the moon for you both & the 26th will be here in no time til you see your lil beanie on screen! I'm still saying lots of   for all 3 or 4 of you  
I'm doing good on my jabs, no mood swings yet or maybe I'm jst permanantly a moody mare!!  Mr H - you'll be in heaven with all the footie, have to admit its been great, especially getting a wee dose of Artur the other nite to warm the cockles of me heart!!  Good result for you with hollands win, hope spain do well 2moro fpr you too. I hope you'll be purchasing something lavish for Mrs H 

Sadie - PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!   its great to hear you're PUPO with what sounds like 2 perfect embies. Wishing you all the luck in the world hunni   We may end up overlapping on the inanity of the 2ww depending how my scan goes this Fri.

Kim - is your beanie behaving? Good luck for your scan on Thurs   

Ranweli - the royal mail stalker      hope it arrrives soon. I'm poss looking at EC on Monday but I'll know more after my scan this Fri  

Wishing - I'm doing good thanks sweetie & long may it continue  

lottie - was london business or pleasure? I was down last weekend & it was jst fab!!!  Good luck for your scan on Thurs   

Suzi - how you feeling? did you see your GP? Maybe you need a  wee antibiotic? Hope you get better soon!! An AWOL AF prob aint helping either  Hope they can shed some light for you on Mon, I was given tabs called provera to bring on a bleed cos lining wasnt thin enough but dont know if they do this due to absent AF, I'm sure they'll advise you on Mon.

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx (I'm calm now after losing my lovely post!!! )  nite nite xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- It is so frustrating when that happens. Good luck for Fri chick. Hope you been a right wee mother goose and gots loads of wee clucky eggs. We probably will overlap will be good to have some company on this mad journey. Although am doing not too bad yet. Just keep wondering if they are snuggling in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. It will be someone elses turn to do all your




















































































. And I said I wasn't going mad.

Ranweli- Postie been yet?







Out at the door!!!!!

Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

Mrs R I was away to London for a wee girly trip.. was great we sat and had lunch on the terraces of the house of commons and went to see Gone with the Wind in the West End and done lots of shopping.. was a fab break but must admit I did feel shattered..
Glad to hear you've had no mood swings with the jabs.. I felt like a right psycho on them at times  

Suzi.. Hope your AF comes very soon me dear bet you feel like you're going a bit mental... just dying to start... hope you don't need to wait til the 16th and it comes naturally before then.. I see you were asking about the different protocols.. I'm not sure about the long one as I was on the short.. Did you not have quite a high AMH meaning you are a good responder?  If so I think you might be on the short protocol.. At GCRM I took metformin for a month before injections, and then jabbed for roughly 12 days.. then it's egg collection.. but not sure what they do elsewhere, or if you'll even be on the short protocol.

Suzee.. no magic cure for weightloss I'm afraid.. though I think you're best to try and eat healthy just now and build up your immune system for starting again.

Sadie.. How you doing?  Hope you're trying to keep busy to take your mind off it as much as you can.. if that's possible!

Kim - All the best for tomorrow, will be thinking about you.. how exciting!

Ranweli - Any good news in the post this morning 

Right everyone hope you are all well.. speak soon Lottie x


----------



## wishing...

morning girls & guy,

how is everyone today?
sadie, i love all your smilies!!! i think you may be going a little cuckoo though!  "stay cool" as marco's always telling me!    

lottie, sounds like you had a great weekend in london. good luck for your first scan on thursday!! 

ranweli, has your postie brought you anything interesting today? 

mrs r, glad you're not going crazy with the drugs, hope your expanding follies aren't making you too uncomfortable.  hope your scan goes well on friday and we can all wish you luck for ec early next week!

suzee, your acupuncture sounds very different from mine. i've occasionally had points done in my back but have never had to sit in a corner facing the wall, blair witch style!  my sessions involve lounging quietly on a comfy bed and my acupuncturist has never left me alone. we usually spend the time either chatting about fertility stuff or just gossiping. it's a good plan to stick with it for a while at least so you can see how you feel after a month or so. i felt a difference after my very first session and have continued to feel better after treatment ever since. except for the few times when i've actually come out feeling worse!!  did you feel more relaxed or buzzing after your session?

mrs hoopy, pregnancy symptoms!!  it's all sooooooo exciting!  only a little over a fortnight till your first scan...

mr hoopy, silly to post your "secret" bets on the thread - oops!  my dh hasn't been betting (i don't think!) but has got some sort of internet fantasy football league going on with his workmates. and a sweepstake, which i think he pulled a rubbish team from!

kim, couldn't wait eh? little miss impatient!  good luck for your scan on wednesday! 

suzi, i know how you feel about the football! i don't usually mind when there are big tournaments on but i've only just recovered from the craziness of the champions' league and now i have to put up with this bloody euro malarkey! i've actually started counting and i think my lovely dh has chosen footie over me at least four times in the last three days!  i don't think even sex would have got his attention last night!!!  i can totally understand why you're a little confused over the short/long protocol thing, it's all a bit mental! i was on a short protocol so this is how it worked for me...

cd3 i had a baseline scan and bloods and started my stimm injections (menopur, twice daily for first two days, then once daily).
cd6 i had another scan and bloods to check progress and, as they were happy with results so far, started orgalutran injections once daily (similar idea to down-reg but taken at the same time as stimms. one of the other girls likened it to driving with the accelerator and brake down at the same time).
cd10 i had a third scan and bloods (turned out to be my last).
cd11 i injected orgalutran (brake pedal!) but not menopur and in the evening, i had hcg injection (pregnyl) at exact time specified by the clinic.
cd12 no injections at all (yay!).
cd13 ec in the morning.
cd16 started using crinone (progesterone gel).
cd18 et with one 5-day blastocyst (6 top grade blasts frozen).
cd28 outcome day / official test day.

obviously, the actual days that you go through each stage of the treatment vary depending on the drug doses you are taking and how you respond. i don't know much about the long protocol but i think you start to down-reg around day 21 of your cycle, have a bleed a week or two after that and then, following baseline scan & bloods, you start your stimms. best to check with one of the girls who have experienced this though. i think suzee and mrs r have both been long protocol.

anyway, enough of my blabbing, hope this is of some help! 

hi to ellie, jen, karen, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, catt, tash, jules, stacey, doozer & emmy. 

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

still no letter for me yet,  ,
  
sadie-have to say iam loving all the smilies.you said in a earlier post to phone secretary to see if an appointment has been made,have you got a number for them? hope your ok?

lottie-sound like you had a fab weekend in london,and bet you are sooooooooooo excitede for thursday,  

suzi-where is that af gonna arrive, .

kim-tommorow is your big day,   

mr and mrs hoopy-how r u both?

hi to everybody else,
                            ranwelixxxxxx

today the weather is       all the way,iam having a mad eashing day today,windows the lot.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- The number for the reception staff is 0141 211 5511. Phone them and explain that you know you have reached top of waiting list and are wondering if they can tell you if or when an appt has been made for you. Tell them who your Consultant is if you know eg Dr Yates or Lyall and if they don't know ask to speak to your Consultants secretary. Can't do any harm to ask. Good Luck. Keep me posted.

Failing that email [email protected] she is the clinical manager and see it she can help.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

the number for the waiting list / appointments people at the gri is 211-5511.

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

oops, posted at the same time!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- That's okay at least I know I gave her right number.

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

thank you girls am ringing right now but engaged,will keep trying and let you know.


----------



## bubbles06

just got through to acs,and was told appointment letters get sent out end of the month so ill have to wait till end of june, ,at least i can give the postie some peace. 
wishing-what stage you at?

sadie-are you dressed yet?just read your 2ww diary,


----------



## Mrs R

having a lazy day today, major insomnia last night so feeling very sleepy today!

Sadie - you still in your PJ's me too   I had to hide from the window cleaner earlier  where do you get all your lively smiley's from?? they are fab!! I hope I've got lovely eggs ripening away...fingers crossed. Pleased to hear you're doing well so far, keep it up chick!

Lottie - you're london trip sounded fab, was the show any good? I heard it got really bad reviews. We went to see "The sound of music" & it was so much better than I expected. It is so tiring doing a wee city break but well worth it! I'm wondering if I've got no modd swings cos I'm permanantly a physco *****   

wishing - thanks for all the good luck wishes, I'll be updating regularly on here & then no doubt driving you all mad when I'm finally on my 2ww.

suzi - long protocol works in that you go along on day 21 of cycle for prostap or other down regging injection. Usually AF shows about 1 week later. 3wks after starting downregging you're back for baseline scan. If ovaries are inactive & lining nice & thin then you start stimms, think on average you stimm for about 1 week, then its anotherr scan to see follicles & lining. if all ok, you do 1 more stim & 1 hcg booster injection, have a jab free day & then its egg collection. Good luck hunni!!!!!

ranweli - at least ringing them has put you out your daily misery, not be long sweetie!! stay with it!

how's everyone else 2day??

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- At least you know now. Roll on end June for you.  

MrsR- Get them from www.bestsmileys.com  they have loads of different ones. You click on page index and will give you a list. When you click on one just hightlight the writing on the left hand column and then copy and paste onto you post. Good luck. 

p.s you will be glad to know I have had a shower and got dressed. DH shamed me into it as my friend coming thought I had better move myself.


Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

it's a shame you have to wait till the end of the month for your letter but good that you now know that and you can stop stalking your postie!  were the acs unit able to tell you when your appointment might be?

our screening appointment at the royal is on 14th july but we're also going to be having our fet at the gcrm in july.  sounds odd, i know, but i spoke to the gri and explained the situation and they said that we should go to our hospital appointment anyway so that we're good to go if we end up back on the nhs later. (praying we're not going to need it!!!   )

so, it's weird, going for an appointment at the royal when we hope to never need to have our nhs treatment but it's almost two years since we were referred to the royal and as things so far have taken a long time, we're not going to delay any appointment they offer us!

my next af is due in about three weeks so we're starting our fet in the first week of july.  fingers crossed...

wishing x



p.s. sadie & mrs r, i love that you were both spending the day in your jammies!  and both got caught by the window cleaner!


----------



## Mrs R

wishing it'll really not be long til its FET time for you sweetie! I sooo hope you dont need GRI at all!!!! How good would that be!
Hope your AF behaves itself & turns up when it should 

I'm still in PJ's.....better go for my shower etc & look presentable for DH coming home after a hard dys graft eh


----------



## spooq

Mrs R - I went to my GP this afternoon and was hoping to get antibiotics to clean all the crap out of my chest/throat/ears but she said just to let it work its course    Oh well....  Thanks for the info about the meds.  Hopefully I'll get moving soon.  Best of luck for Friday.  Hope you have lots of lovely sized follies.

Lottie - thanks for the info about protocols.  Yeah, I have a very high AMH level.  Dr Y mentioned something about tablets when I get AF.  Think it will be Metformin and then jabs (sort of short protocol I suppose).  I've heard of women with PCOS taking Metformin to help them lose weight, ovulate and ultimately get preg.  Do you think it will help me shift some lard?!    How are things with you?  

Wishing - I've made a deal with DH.  He can watch footie every night as long as I have stuff to remain amused i.e, he can bribe me with books, magazines and choc.  But....he has to complete a list of housework chores which I set him for the 2 nights I work late    Oh, and I also get to watch BB too    Cheers for all the info about what happens when you're on the short protocol.  Its the detail I'm looking for; need to have it spelled out to me  

Ranwelli - can't believe no letter for you.  Maybe it'll arrive when I get AF    Day 69 now.  Sounds like something from Big Brother  

Sadie - keep resting and let DH do everything for you  

Kim - best of luck for tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just popped on to say Kim good luck for scan tomorrow try to get some sleep although I know you won't.                    








sending ma wee gardian angel to look after you.









Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

well the longest 3 weeks ever has past and its SCAN day, at last been up since 6 am but been awake for hours, i am so nervous feel sick and just cant content myself. I am very worried.     that all is ok. will pop on later to let yous know
love kim xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Kim

Just a quickie to wish you all the best...  Scans are delightful (once you are having them and you see all is well) - but I agree the run up to them are always scary!  Even for our last 32 week scan I was feeling very apprehensive - as you just dont know what is going to be seen / picked up etc...  We had 5 scans in our first 9 weeks of being preggies with all our complications - first one showed okay with a healthy heartbeat, second showed healthy heartbeat and ectopic twin (with healthy heartbeat - poor thing, it still grieves me to think we lost one of our precious babies), then after op we had 3 different scans - to check healthy heartbeat was still there - and each time it was heartstopping and soooo scary!  However we were very blessed and our little heartbeat is now a super kicker that is pending arrival in 5-6 weeks time...

Dont feel like you are the only one - I think everyone feels extremely apprehensive...  Let us know how you get on - am thinking of you!

Have our 34 week clinic appointment today - just a 2 weekly check up now - to check all is okay...  Feel my belly has dropped a bit and baby's movements are lower down - so reckon a good sign...  Had antenatal class last night and were being told about various drug options etc for labour - girls I tell you - it sounds scary!  Loving being preggies & cannot wait to see baby - but that bit inbetween called labour is beginning to play on my mind big time!  Eeeeeek!  Praying you will all be in the same situation in the near future (I keep telling myself what a wonderful 'worry' it is to have!)  

Love to all, Tash xxxx

Tash xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

suzi - I hope you feel better soon! and more importantly that your bloomin' AF appears  another AF dance coming right up...              
So you're a BB fan too I luv it, I know its total trash but I cant help getting addicted each year. lost of arguing already....I luv it! Not liking that Alexandra or Dennis at all. Who do you think is 1st out? I'm not sure!!

Sadie - how's you today? sending lost of luv & sticky vibes  

Kim & lottie - GOOD LUCK for your scans girls     

Tash - not long to go now! You'll do great with the labour, take all the pain relief thats going!!!! My DH always says " no pain, no gain" so just think of the gorgeous gain you'll have when you've got your precious little  , do you know the flavour?  

Hoopies - you down from cloud 9   yet?? 

how's everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

i think the postman was missing me this morning,only kidding probably a sigh of relief for him,   

kim-sending you lot of hugs for a grt scan,cant wait to hear ur news   .

sadie-hows you,thanks again for number. 

mrs r-not long now to go now till your on the two week wait,  this is the one for you.

lottie-good luck for your scan. 

hoopies-you not been on for a few days,hope all is still going great,   .

tashia-you must be getting so exciteeeeeeeed.do you know what your having or are you just waiting for a surprise, 

suzipooh-hi how r u?is your af always irregular or is this a first?

wishing-maybe well be at gri same day,but really hoping you dont need appt.    

oh iam also a bb fan but dont like alexandra very much,one of the guys should of stepped in last night poor rebecca and the other 2.

anyway anybody else who ive missed sorry,but so many of us now,sending you all                and             all round,  luv ranweli.


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

just popping on quickly to see if there's been any word from kim since her scan.

back later,

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi Girls and Guy,

How are you all doing?

Exciting day for Kim - her first scan!!!!!   

Suzi - still no AF? heres an extra special AF dance just for you!!                     Maybe you should try DH's suggestion!!    

Mrs R - Whens your EC & ET? 

Sadie - How you holding up?  The 2ww craziness got you yet?    I know what you mean re weight loss, got bigger things to concentrate on!!

It took me a year and a half to lose 3 and half stone and just few months to put a stone back on during last tx!!  I know I'm never gonna be 'skinny' (don't want to be a ) Can't blame it all on my tx though, I was very good to myself during those months  I'm just paranoid I'll put even more on!!  Think I will just cut the junk out and worry about the rest later!!

Ranweli - Poor postie you've probably broken his heart now you're not watching for him!!     Roll on end of June!!!  

Wishing - Re acupuncture, to be honest I didn't feel any different.  The only time I felt different was when Payal siad "how's your mood, it seems quite low"  after that I did feel bit low!!  Early days though going again tomorrow and I'll take that as first 'proper' session.

Tashia - You're nearly at the end of one journey ready to start another, you must be sooooooooo excited!!! 

Yesterday I brought home a cooked chicken for dinner (was being lazy) and whilst DH and I were attending to one of our wee fish who was sick (and has now died  ) our lovely darling little dog decided to eat the chicken!! I would have throttled her if I couldv'e stopped laughing!!   

Anyway enough nonsense from me I'm meant to be working!?!?

 Suzee xx


----------



## sanjo

Hiya

Quickie from me today

Sadie -Hows you

Hoopies - Hope you are both OK

Kim- Good luck for today hunny

Hi to everyone

Love Sanjo xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sanjo- How's you? Am doing fine don't feel too mad yet. But still long way to go. Just hope things are moving along nicely and we get our dream on 23rd.

Suzee- Weight is a worry. I was 9st 6lbs when I got married and after I got pg and mc my weight shot up to 12st 3lbs. I have lost a stone over the last year so felt better when I started this cycle at 11st 3lbs. But you just have to concentrate now at this stage in being healthy. Keep up your strength for what's to come.

MrsR- How's the jabs going? Thanks for the sticky vibes hope they work. I am doing fine just back from my friends thought I would get out for a wee while today.

Ranweli- Postie missing you at door. No probs for number. Hope time goes past quickly.

Lottie- Loads and loads of luck coming your way for tomorrow. You must be so excited.







guardian angel for you too.

Well Kim keeping all in suspense.

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

well girls had scan it was great first one wee heart beat then two wee heart beats, its TWINS omg we are so so happy and so so blessed.
need to go got a house full
love kim xxxx and DH


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- I have been in suspenders all day since I spoke to you, waiting on you posting so I could update the board.                                                                              

This is the best news ever.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Wow!  That's FANTASTIC!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May ET Fri 6th June PUPO 2 8cell embies on board outcome 23rd June  

MrsR- GRI Stimming 

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.     

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- ?
Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

oh wow, kim, that is absolutely faaaaaaantastic news!!!!!!     

[size=22pt]          twins!!!!!          ​

congratulations to you and your dh. after all you've been through, i can't think of anything better than this!!!

i am so pleased for you both.

lots of love,

wishing xx


----------



## JJ1980

Congratulations Kim!!!  

Jen


----------



## bubbles06

kim-                 oh iam so pleased for you,the journey you and dh have been through to get bfp,and now you have got 1 better sorry no TWO,CONGRATULATIONS,iam so happy for you,         

lottie-wishing you well for your scan.

Sadie-thanks for my update on timeline,   

speak to you alll soon,
luv ya ranweli.


----------



## nursey5

Kim

Think your needing to change that Ticker of yours, to a matching pair of dancing babies.
Doubly blessed - its great news!!!!

Love
Sis
xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Kim congratulations, that really is the best news ever you must be over the moon!!  

I've got my scan at the GCRM at 11 this morning, feeling nervous and excited.. will let you all know how I get on when I get back into work after it..

Sadie.. How have you been.. looks like it's gonna be a lovely day today... It was gorgeous during my 2ww and it really helped as I just chilled in the garden loads..

Mrs R - How are you feeling.. you been weighed down by all those eggs? 

Hope everyone is well and will update later x


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all, sorry been AWOL for a few days, been here there and everywhere with meetings, no time to post but have been reading!

Kim that is just the best news EVER! You have had such a long and trying journey, no-one deserves this joy more than you... now remember to take it easy - I know that will be tough at work but do your best to let others pick up the slack where they can...x

Lottie I've got everything crossed for you this morning, can't wait to hear your news - DH suggested that the G in GCRM should stand for Genius! And looking at their results I think I agree...!

Right need to get a glass of water, my desk is right by a huhe window and it's like sitting in a greenhouse when the sun is shining! Will be back later for more personals, sorry a bit rushed....!

xxx


----------



## suzee

WOW KIM TWINS!!!!!!!   I'm SOOOOOOOO pleased for you and your DH. Congratulations!!

Sadie - I was 12st 13lbs then went to Scottish Slimmers and got down to 9st 6lbs and managed to keep it there until tx earlier this year. Now I'm 10st 13lbs, ideally would like to be 10st but hey ho, your right, gotta be sensible and healthy.

Got acupuncture again today, see how it goes. I've got a bit of a headache hope it clears up b4 I go.

Lottie good luck with scan!!  Thinkimg of you

Hi everyone else, hope you all well.

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

lottie cant wait to here your scan news. yopu should be getting it as i type      
kim xxx


----------



## bubbles06

just came on to see if lottie had been on,back on later ranweli.


----------



## Lottiepots

I honestly can't believe it!  We are having twins too!!
I felt like the nurse was taking ages with the scan and I started to feel a bit nervous and then she announced there was two heartbeats.
We couldn't be happier with the news and still feel so shocked.  I am officially 7 weeks and 2 days pregant and now understand why I've been feeling so tired..

Thanks to everyone for all the support.. I am rooting for everyone that's having treatment just now.. really   it's your turn..

Lottie x


----------



## bubbles06

lottie-a big congrats to you too,so so so so happy for you,                            ,TWINS again.

luv ranweli


----------



## wishing...

lottie, that is amaaaaazing!!!    

         twins!!!         ​

omg, i can't believe it, didn't you and kim have your et the same day? must have been an extra-lucky day!!!

come on gcrm, bring on more twins!!!

love wishing xx


----------



## suzee

OOOOHHHHH MORE TWINNIES!!!!   I am soo excited so for you, (can't imagine how you must feel!!)) CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! You must both be so made up!! 

Come on Sadie, make it a hat trick!!!!!    

Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

OMG Lottie that's incredible! You must be thrilled!


----------



## wishing...

wow, what a crazy week we're having!!! good crazy!!     

sadie, how are you doing?    nearly a week's passed already, you're getting closer every day...    babydust for ya...

    
mrs r, good luck for your scan tomorrow.  hope you're feeling okay on the jabs. hopefully only a few days more...

   

kim & lottie, you two must be over the moon!!   

kim, good work boosting the pma of us fet girls.  now i can't wait till july!       

suzi, hope you're feeling a bit better. don't suppose there's any sign of the  ??

ellie, how are you feeling? you coping ok in the greenhouse?! love your dh's renaming, i'm looking forward to my next appointment at the "genius" centre! 

suzee, hope your headache goes and your acupuncture this afternoon is a little more relaxing than last week. 

mr & mrs hoopy, how are you both? 

tashia, have you started your maternity leave now? i know it's easy for me to say right now but try not to worry about the labour part - after all, it'll all be worth it!! 

hi to ranweli, jen, karen, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, catt, jules and anyone i've missed. 

i think i mentioned that our screening and post-screening appointments at the gri have fallen in the same month as our fet at the gcrm? well, the date for the post-screening appointment is meant to be during our 2ww but i've started freaking out about this a little as i don't think it will do much for my pma to be discussing our fall-back tx plan while i'm trying to send snuggly implantation vibes to two happy little blasts!  so, i called the acs unit today to ask about having the second appointment put back a few weeks but apparently that's too confusing for them  so we will have to postpone both appointments. this means that they'll probably end up being in august rather than july but perhaps that's better as we'll have finished our fet by then and will hopefully be pg  and won't have to go!!! yay, fingers crossed...   

wishing xx


----------



## spooq

Wow Lottie!  Can not believe it!  TWINS!!!    That's amazing, CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## wishing...

this is totally random but thought you lot might realise why i find it funny. though not necessarily amusing!  

i'm in a book group with some friends and somebody has just told us to read a book called "welcome to the world, baby girl"!?!?    kind of an odd decision since, as a group, we don't seem to have much luck with the whole baby thing.  

apparently, it's got nothing to do with babies but the title's stopped me from reading it so far...

anyway, just a random wee post!

w x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lottie- Guardian angel worked the trick for you too.                                                                   . This is such fantastic news. Will up date list.

Wishing- Scunner but think this is the best thing as I agree it wouldn't do PMA any good. 

Everyone else I'm shattered today as been up to haematology clinic at GRI for results of last tests and need to go back in August for genetic testing. Long story. Anyway am going to rest on couch and be back on later.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May ET Fri 6th June PUPO 2 8cell embies on board outcome 23rd June  

MrsR- GRI Stimming 

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.     

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- ?
Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

lottie i am so pleased for you, huge congratulation on your








i have pmd you, we picked a brill day for ET i am thinking
love kim xxxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Thanks again everyone. we sure did Kim, looks like Marco was on form that day!

x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
kim &lottie as my gran says absolutely fantastic bloody news          you four all must be over the moon,what a day for et you both had

mrs r how are you  having any    moments yet
sanjo how is the teething coming along has ben managed to break his tooth yet and let you get some sleep  
wishing  i think your right with your appointment not good for the wee embies that are settling in to hear such negative talk  
sadie how are you doing  on the mental   hope the wather stays fine and your taking it easy


hello to everyone else  were both still on  and its not really sunk in yet  i really cant believe  were going to have our own baby  

mrs hoopy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mrs Hoopy- Am doing surprisingly okay. Not feeling too mad at moment. Still early days yet. Hope the GCRM twins rub of on you. But I know one would be just fab.

MrsR- Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope your follies are looking good chick.

Hi everyone

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

where do i start? OMG brill news to kim and lottie amazing.

not been on much over the last few days EURO 2008 EURO 2008 EURO 2008!!!!! doing mrs hoopys head in, my setanta card is ok tho its on councilly telly!

really over the moon for you, what a journey. wishing you need to hang in there GCRM are supberb.
Gods Champions Reproductive Medicine you are next at this wonderful place.

Roll on our scan day 2wks today.

Every1 else awrabest, hoopy is not deserting you HERE for another 8 months here to stay but restricted during EURO 2008


----------



## JJ1980

Congratulations Lottie!  Fantastic news!  

Jen


----------



## buster24

hi everyone hope all is well,    
kim xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

just want to wish you luck for your appointment on monday.  

hope they can sort out your af!

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi Ladies and Gent,

Wishing - Had 2nd acupuncture yesterday, I'm afraid the jury's still out. She down 2 points on my tummy then 'left it to work' for 15-20 mins then came back and done 2 points on each foot (needling in big toe was VERY sore!!). I don't know, maybe I should try another acupuncturist. You said you were never left alone, do you constant 'needling' though?

She also tore my food diary apart. Says I don't eat enough friut and veg (I thought I actually done ok on that front). We get a chinese takeaway on a Saturday and she said to make my own egg fried rice instead of take away (whole point of take away is no cooking!!) Also said no to bananas, anybody any idea why?

Suzi - good luck with appt on Monday, hope you get some answers  
Mrs R - how did scan go? Got lots of lovely follies!?!  

Sadie - How u doing? Snuggle tight wee embies     

Mr Hoopy - Enjoy football - Mrs Hoopy - enjoy the peace!!! 

Hope everyone else well
Luv Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

mrs r, hope the scan went well. 

sadie, sticky vibes...           

suzee, sounds like your acupuncture was no more relaxing than last week! i'm not sure what you mean by constant needling. every time i see my acupuncturist, she leaves 5-10 needles in for about 20 mins, checking my pulses part-way through but she has never ever left me alone - she uses the time to discuss how i've been feeling, how my health's been, how the clinic appointments are going etc. if that's over with quickly, she still stays in the room and we just chat. she is very clued up about fertility, both from a tcm point of view and a western medicine one. when she takes out those needles, she usually does a few other points, just in and out. (i do have one near my big toe that sometimes hurts like f*@k!!)

our acupuncturist did ask us both a lot about our diets but didn't ask us for a food diary. she did gently veto some things from the start and after we'd been seeing her about a month she gave us each a personal list of foods to eat in abundance and foods to avoid. the lists weren't exhausting by any means and were related to our personal diagnoses, rather than fertility in general. one of dh's rules was no bananas but i can't remember why now. i think it may be related to mucous?! (not cm, not really sure what i mean, but dh gets really blocked sinuses and bad throats which i think is related to an imbalance in tcm.) he was also told to avoid all dairy for the same reason. she's not against a little of what you fancy so doesn't get irate if we break the rules occasionally. she has caught me out a few times though so it obviously has some clear effect on my qi when i eat the forbidden chilli!

do you think you will keep going? maybe acupuncture's just not for you or maybe you'd be happier with a different practitioner? i wasn't expecting to feel the benefits as quickly as i did so i was surprised but i think it's the right treatment for me. (although i did _feel_ better straight off, it has taken time to actually regulate my cycles.)

oh, just remembered, we were never told to avoid chinese food but i do know that zita west is against it while you're ttc. something to do with the msg i think. she doesn't like chewing gum either!

wishing xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Was wondering whether I could join you? I have been reading this thread for a few weeks now and posted (by accident) a week ago, just before going off on hols! I just got so excited about the Hoopy news that I forgot this was not my thread and posted my congrats! I am at the GCRM too but although we set out to do ICSI we are now doing IVF. Just starting 2nd treatment this month. I am due to start pillpopping 24 June and EC/ET are scheduled for w/c Jul 21 all going well.

I hope you will let me join this lucky thread - I don't think there is such a big collection of GCRM girlies anywhehe else on FF!!

Lots of luck to you all

Emmy xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Sorry not been on for so long, but I've been popping on when I can to see how you're all doing.

Kim, Lottie, Sam, Jules, Catt, Whippet, Ellie and Hoopy - I am so chuffed to hear all your news, huge congratulations!

Sadie - best of luck for the 2ww        

Emmy - hi  

Suzee - egg fried rice tastes great and 'nanas are good for you aren't they?!

Hi to everyone else - Tashia, Mrs R, Wishing, Jen, Jules, Lou - sorry if I have missed anyone out.

Love Boo x


----------



## Mrs R

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG     Kim & Lottie.....TWINS!!!!!!!!  
I am so pleased for you both its the best news ever!!!! 
Take things easy now xxxx   

Sadie - how you doing luv?  Been thinking of you, Thats you about half way there babes  I hope that guardian angel of yours is hovering around you now! Its your turn for some fantastic news!!!!! 

Hoopies - so glad you're both doing well & are on a high with your good news  Footie's been good 

Suzee - your experience with Payal sounds like a complete re-run of when I was there.

well everyone thanks for all the good wishes for my scan today, I got on really good 
Lots of lovely follicles on my right side & a few on the left side (which is better than last time) soooo.....
I've got 1 more stimm jab tomorrow morning, my booster tomorrow night, jab free on sunday  & then into GRI 8.30am on Monday morning for EC!
Its so exciting!!!!!!!!

luv to all the GG's....boo boo, jules, catt, whippet, tash, emmy, wishing, ranweli, jen, jules, lou, suzi, sanjo & anyone else I've unintentionally missed  

must dash as I'm picking DH up from a work's thing, back on soon, have a good weekend every1 xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

emmy pops-just wanted to say hi and that you are very welcome to join this thread,ive not started my icsi yet,just reached top of waiting list at gri,so waiting for a letter for 1st appt,    

mrs r-gr8t news on your lovely follies,not long now till the big 2ww and your dreams coming true, 

sadie-how u? 

mr and mrs hoopy-great to see you posting again,iam not a big fan of footie,so i hope mrs h is getting her fill of all the soaps,  

boo boo-hi your baby girl is beautiful.  

wishing-not long till your fet now,bet youre counting down the days,

buster-how r the 4 of you?   

lottie-have is sunk in yet hun?  

speak to you all soon,
          luv ranweli,


----------



## buster24

hi emmy i am not an icsi girl, as when i posted on this thread i thought it was just for glasgow girls and didnt realise till later, now they cant get rid of me i am a clingon     
i am sure the girls and boy will not mind at all
well i am officially fat, mum bringing me a pair of her work trousers today, i start back on tues night and cant get them on, so hoping mums fit, if not it will be scrubs till i get a big pair oh dear, i fear i will look like a bus very soon.
kim xx


----------



## Tracyxx

_Hi Girls & Gent..... 

I hope you don't mind me gratecrashing but i just followed a few friends over from the Scottish Girls Thread.... . We are doing our 2nd FET at the moment at the GRI from embies we have in storage, we have 1 more shot left after this one but if they all fail then we are moving over the the GCRM .

Kim i just wanted to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS on your news, twins is just amazing. You have been through so much i don't think i know anyone who deserves it more .

Wishing thanks for your Good Luck messages i need all the luck i can get at the minute.... 

Mrs R, great news about your follie scan, not long now until e/c......  

Tracyxx_


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- I had already added you to my list. I will update your details good luck with your cycle.

Boo- So good to hear from you. How baby Rosa getting on?

Kim- Oh dear your sis was right about the you worrying about getting bigger. Remember you have an excuse so don't you be worrying. Just you enjoy.

Ranweli- Hi chick hope you doing okay waiting is so hard.

MrsR- What great news! Hope all goes well on Monday. When will you ET be Wed? Then we will be overlapping 2ww buddies. Good need some company.

Tracyxx- Hi nice to meet you. Our outcome dates are the same. I had FET at GRI Et was Fri 6th. 2 embies. Good luck for you outcome.

Wishing- Thanx for sticky vibes. Really need them.

Suzee- Week on tues for you girlie. You must be so excited.

Suzi- Good luck for appt Monday. Hope they can do something

Lottie- How's you news sunk in yet?

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- How's you two? 

Me am doing okay. I had crampy pains all week but not a thing yest or today so worried not a good sign. I know it too early for any pg signs but am hitting that brick wall. ARRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sanjo, Tashia, Jules, catt, catt77, Shazi, Whippet, Ellie, Sam, Lou-e, Aphrodite, Steffie, Jen, Sarah, Stacey, Dozer. Hope you all well. Sorry if I missed anyone

Love Sadie


----------



## EllieJ

Sadie keep the faith hon... You won't know its worked till you see that extra line... And I just know you will... The 2ww really is torture but we're all rooting for you...xxx


----------



## hoopy74

emmy that was a very nice post, quite honoured way that 1, awrabest for your treatment GCRM are supberb really are. also hello to ppl i dont know, good luck. i'm still in shock but the happiest father in the world to be 

mrs r i dont know why that is but you always seem to have better follicles at one side, happened way us twice also. if only it was follicles for my hair cos it is receding quickly, i blame mrs hoopy for that tho  

sadie keep the faith also, awrabest every1 else have a good weekend.

mrs hoopy's birthday next sat so i better get my finger out and get her something. As you know she reads the posts so i think a bottle of non-alcoholic wine will be suffice ....... aye right

hospital for hoopy


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & mr h,

it's been busy on here!

hi emmy, good choice to join us! i was a sneaky post-watcher but didn't write on the thread until after our bfn and i'm so glad i did - the support you get from all the wonderful girls (and guy of course!) on here really does help. we're at the gcrm too, had one cycle of icsi wtih a single blast transfer in april (oh, with hindsight i would have put back two!) and now going for natural fet in july. we're expecting our et to be around the 22nd so we'll probably we 2ww-ing together. i'm hoping the luck on this thread will rub off on me too! fingers crossed for your tx... 

hi tracy, i'm glad you've come over here!  sorry, there were just too many girls on the scottish thread and i couldn't get my head around who was who enough to actually start posting! it is also nice being on here where everyone's being treated at the royal or the gcrm. i've been reading your diary this week to keep an eye on how you're doing with this 2ww. try not to worry, pupo remember - _proven_ being the important part!    just keep looking after those little embies, sticky vibes all the way...      

sadie, more sticky vibes and baby dust for you...     

   

mrs r, great news about your scan.  only one more jab and then ec on monday! i'm sure it'll be eggs-ellent!!  (sorry, awful joke.  )

ranweli, you're right, i am soooo counting the days. i keep willing my ticker to move faster!  oh well, only just over a fortnight to go... 

kim, are you going to update that ticker to a twin one?  

boo, rosa is adorable, congratulations! 

hi to lottie, suzi, ellie, suzee, mr hoopy, mrs hoopy, tashia, jen, karen, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, catt, jules and anyone i've missed.

wishing xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

List of us all that I can remember.

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May ET Fri 6th June PUPO 2 8cell embies on board outcome 23rd June  

MrsR- GRI Stimming 

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.     

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM starts 24th June

Tracy- GRI FET Outcome date 23rd June  

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi guys, sorry I have not bn on for a while just been held up with wedding etc also had to put our treatment at GCRM bk to a July start date is Af decided to come early last couple months so was getting married on day I should have bn at clinic   . Anyway so   to see all new BFP brill to you all. We had another meeting at GCRM last week only prob we had is they can't schedual DH in for PESA till end of July start of AUGUST so just gonna ship down what was taken from him with PESA at ninewells in January spoke to ninewells and they said there defo was healthy sperm precent and enough for one treatment so this should be fine. shoulsn't it? What are your girls thoughts? We just feel at least this way we can get started in July.

xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Glasgow lassies and laddie

What a lovely day it was today! Hope you are all well and there is plenty PMA in the air??!!

Wishing - Looking forward to being 2ww buddies with you!

Kim & Lottie  - What can I say - huge congrats on the twinnies how very exciting - my DH is a little terrified of this happening to us but I secretly would love it!

Mrs R  -  Will be keeping everything crossed for you on Monday (cos you won't be able to  )

Ranweli - Thanks for your kind words - I hope your appointment comes soon!

Kim  - Belated congrats on your BFP

Sadie  - Many thanks for adding me to the list and hang on in there with your 2WW - not long now - it's not over til it's over!

Mr Hoopy  -  What a breath of fresh air to have a man's view on things - will have to persuade my DH to have a wee go and see what gems he can come up with  .  Make sure you get Mrs Hoopy something extra special for her birthday ! 

Apologies to all the other GG's I haven't mentioned - your turn will come!

Just off to watch Casualty and have a wee glass of vino while I still can.

Cheers

Emmy xx


----------



## hoopy74

aye emma you are bang on, this is glasgow girls thread , i think they should re-name glasgow pepole thread for equality tho i did invite myself in2 the thread!!!!

how about all you girls there getting your guys to post

could be eg mr wishing, mr r, mr ranweli, mr elliej, mr sbb i think you are getting the point!!!!!!!!!

then i can really discuss football

remember and try keep positive all as wishing and i have said b4 *PUPO main part is proving otherwise, look at mrs hoopy as perfect example.* 

speak soon


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr Hoopy- You up early too. I have been up since 7.30am. Couldn't sleep and have been sitting in garden reading book and trying not to get eaten alive by the midges that are still out. Thanks for the support feel more   this morning than I have over lastfew days. 1week to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope mrs hoopy resting and you making her breakfast.

Hi everyone. What gorgeous weather this weekend. Spent all yesterday in garden sunbathing anf have same plan for today.

Enjoy your day

Love Sadie


----------



## Tracyxx

_Good Morning Everyone.... 

Hi Sadie, i'm glad to hear you are feeling much better today as you said we need to stay positive.... . 
I am doing a natural cycle so have just worked out that the witch is due on Friday, so i am just working out when i should test as i want to do it before she is due, you are even further on than me so are you not even slightly tempted to test yet??

Well i went out and bought pineapple juice yesterday so i had a big glass this morning and now i have been cramping ever since, its like a dull a/f type ache and i feel physically sick . Someone warned me about drinking the juice as if you buy the wrong one it can cause cramps i just hope i havn't blown it.... 

Do you think tender boobs is one of the main signs of pregnancy, as my boobs are totally fine not even a twinge (except of course when i keep prodding them) but i seem to be reading it everywhere today which is making me loss my pma.

Tracyxx_


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tracey- I am sure all is fine with you and I don't think the pineapple juice will have caused cramping. It might be implantation. I have been drinking it since start and remember I had no cramping Fri and Sat. It is far to early for signs and when I got pg it was day before my outcome date that I had any real signs of pregnancy and that was day 17dpt. Try not to worry too much although believe me I know it is hard not to over analyse every wee twinge. I have never tested before my day of outcome and do a hpt the morning before I go to clinic. I am too scared as if it negative then I will just spend days miserable and you never know what can happen on outcome day. 2 of my friends had negative tests on the same urine that they took to clinic on day of testing and got BFP's so I will live the dream a wee while longer and hope that this is our time. Try to stay strong and maybe you should try not to read too many things over next few days as you seem to be scaring yourself to death. Sometimes a little knowledge not always a good thing. Try to relax. Am here if you need me.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Just wanted to say hi to the new GGs! 

Stacy - I am at GCRM too.  Got consultation appointment with Mark Underwood next Thurs to find out which type of SSR he recommends.  We're off on hols for a few weeks and were hoping to get an appointment for the middle of August for SSR coz I'll still be off work (I'm a teacher) so then we could, all going well, get started in Sept.  From what you've said it's not sounding good for that though.  By next Thurs he could be even busier!  Am now debating whether to phone and see if we can book appointment now but then I suppose we don't know what we need to book.  Oh the stress!  Have you thought any more about what you're doing?  Can understand why you are so keen to get started.  If Ninewells are sure there's sperm there then I can't see any harm in it.  What do GCRM say?

Lots of love and babydust to everyone else.   

Jen  

Jen


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

well its all systems go for EC tomorrow.....finally finished all the jabbing etc last night!
I'm at GRI at 8.30am tomorrow & I'm first on the list for theatre!
Here's hoping, wishing & praying for lots of good quality eggs!!!    

Sadie - you're doing great hunni! I've got a good feeling about this for you   I hope I'm as calm & sane as you've been this past week! Not sure when ET will be, but I'm thinking all going well it'll prob be Wed. I can then share your last week ......oh yeah whats the 'right' type of pineapple juice to be drinking

Tracy - nice to see you over here  If I were you I'd try & hold off from testing for as long as possible. I know its torture but no sign of AF by Fri will be a good sign  Try & not analyse every sign or symptom.....it could be preg or AF, they're both so similar which is so god damn unfair! you'll only end up driving yourself mad   Stay postive hunni & get that PMA well & truly back in place Mrs!!   

Hoopy - footie's been great but some weird unexpected results  I've done my DH's euro results for his work's wee competition & I'm not doing too good for him, looking like the wooden spoon....ooops!  
Hope you're getting Mrs Hoopy something exciting for her b'day.....if it sparkles it will go down a treat   

emmy - cheers hunni for your good luck wishes! You're right my wee leggies will be well & truly opened to the world tomorrow    Just as well I've tidied up the lady garden! 

wishing - your wee 'eggcellent' joke made me    


stacey, jen, ellie, kim, ranweli, sarahb, suzee, lottie, catt x 2, whippet, tash, julz & everyone else on the 'Glasgow People' (  ) thread....((((((( BUG HUGS)))))))   & baby dust all round!

nite everyone, Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Just popped on to wish you good luck for tomorrow. Hope you geta great wee clutch of eggies. The pineappple juice some folk say not from concentrate and others say any is fine. I've just been drinking any. Good luck.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

awww cheers sadie, I really hope I get a good no. of eggs, I got 6 the last time so would be delighted if we managed a few more this time  

I'm not sure what pineapple I've got in the fridge, I'll need to check....wonder why not from concentrate??!  Ucch well if it does the trick I'll be guzzling away!! 

luv to you & lots of sticky dust..... 

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just popped on to say good luck mrs r(although at this time it will all be over) heres hoping you have some beutiful wee eggs all ready for fert so sending you lots of     and    and   ( and its not even sunday  )
sadie  how are you doing good to see you got your    back that bloody wall is a nightmare when you run into it at full throttle,totally agree with you as no af is def good news,hope the weather stays good this week for you

tracyxx &emmy welcome this is great site the support is out of this world(although at times i like to stick my head in a great big hole and pretend  ) i have to agree with sadie ref testing after our last fail i was adamant that i would not sit in a room and not know what the result was going to be so 2 tests later and a bfn and again thought our world had ended only to go and sit in the same room again and be given  aray of hope (that thakfully worked out) we had a late implantation and a bfp,so never again would i put us through that misery although i did bleed for two days and that normally  is better than any test but you should never give up
sorry been rambling   
lottie and kim how are you doing i bet your family and freinds are all over the moon for you
kim remember the bigger the bump the more people can see that your pg and you can stop wearing the sandwich board  (mines is getting made for sfter our scan)

hope everyone else is doing ok

mrs hoopy

ps mr hoppy  you know what you have to do for my b day


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Another busy weekend on here!!

Wishing - Thanks for info re acu. By constant needling I meant putting the needle in and out all the time. Apart from 1st session she has never left them in. I got my big toes done too and yes  very sore!! I was thinking about changing practitioners but she said will see me this week then leave it a few weeks. DH not sure about changing this close to starting tx again. I will carry on with it and hopefully it just a different 'style' of working.

Mrs R -   Sending you lots of clicky vibes for EC!!! Hope you get lots of eggies!!

Hi and welcome to the new girls - Tracy, Stacey and Emmy  Emmy I get my Prostap to DR on 24th too - is your pillpopping to DR? I've got my first scan 16th July so my EC prob around 30th July.

Sadie - You are doing sooooooo well on this 2ww!! You have a great  Sending you more, you can never have enough!!!!     

Well one week tomorrow until Prostap!! I can't wait!! I know what I'll be in for this time, hot flushes etc but bring them on!!!!

Hi Mrs Hoopy - Glad you well

Ooops gotta dash,

Suzee xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi there girlies and guy. 

I want to wish mrs R the best for this am, hope that loads of eggies are collected for you and wishing you lots of luck for transfer. 

Sadie, you are doing so well hon, not too long now, altough it must seem ages and ages till test day. I did a home test the morning of test day before leaving to the GCRM as had to know before making the drive. Its a crazy time, try and keep positive and busy as poss. I have everything crossed for you and have spoken to the man upstairs too and to my lucky rose quartz heart.                

Hi jen, my DH had SSR at the GCRM by Mark too and I think it was the patience of our embryologist chris, that got us here today- 33 weeks pregs. I feel if we had went nhs we would not have had any sperm found. My dh is classed as totally sterile and we were told that success with TESE was only 15 %! He confused the whole team as no sperm was found in the testes the production site, and there was NO FUNCTION there at all. Instead they found a tiny bit of normal motile sperm in the epipdydmis tissue, in a tissue biopsy taken as extra !? Just a few were retrived and it took chris ages to separate them from the tissue. But we had enough (10-20  only, put in 2 vials) for 1 x ICSI and possibly 1 for the future. They were even going to investigate as they didn't understand how any were able to be found, never mind them being normal!    

I am positive that you guys will have every success. Let me know how you get on.

A big hi to everyone else too.

I am on mat leave a week on friday! Yipee, can't wait. We are so blessed with our wee miracle baby and wish you all the luck too to getting your dreams. 


Speak soon


Love Julzxxx


----------



## wishing...

happy monday!

mrs r, hope you got a nice wee basket of eggs this morning! 

*mrs* stacey, congratulations on your wedding!! it's a shame that you weren't able to start your tx when you were expecting to but maybe a relaxing honeymoon month is exactly what you both need to help you chill out in preparation for july. what have the gcrm recommended re the pesa/ninewells question? if the embryologists are happy once they've examined the ninewells sample then i would go with that. do whatever the gcrm think is best, that's my motto! 

mr hoopy, there is no way i'm letting mr wishing crash our thread with football chatter!  i don't even like when he peers over my shoulder to spy on the posts! i'm a private wee soul and i like that the ggs are all mine and i don't have to share you with him! mind you get mrs hoopy a great bd pressie now - we'll all be after you if you don't! 

sadie, i'm so glad you've still got your positive hat on!       it's the best way. only a week to go till your otd!    i'm wishing you all the best. i won't send you luck because you don't need it. fate, serendipity, whatever you want to call it, i just know this is your time.    

suzee, your dh is right, probably best to stick with the same acupuncturist this close to tx. they are all different, i know that some practice a more "western" style of acupuncture and others are more traditional. i think mine is somewhere in between. i always have some needles left in for a while and usually have some in and out. just in and out once at each point, not in and out several times in the one place - is that what you mean? if you feel after a few more treatments that it's just not for you, there's nothing wrong with stopping. better to do that than worry about what she's doing to you! 

tracy, please stop worrying, it won't make you feel better! pma  pma  pma  all the way!!! about the pineapple juice and the cramps - maybe you just drank too much too fast!  i'm sure it's nothing. try to hold off the pee sticks or i'll be sending the    round your way!! sticky vibes...      

mrs hoopy, how are you feeling? happy birthday when it comes! 

hi to ranweli, emmy, kim, lottie, boo, suzi, ellie, suzee, tashia, jen, karen, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, catt, jules and anyone i've missed.

wishing xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls 

Mrs R  - Good luck today - hope you get lots of eggies

Julietta  - Bet you cant wait to start you mat leave - how exciting !!

Suzee  -  I am on antagonist protocol and have very low amh so my pillpopping (Norethisterone) is to bring on my AF before I start my stimms (I think  )

Mrs Hoopy  -  Nice to hear from you fo a change - glad you are feeling fine - not long til the scan eh?

Well I have an afternoon to myself today cos Grandma has the bairn ! I have a lot of preparations to do for DDs 2nd birthday party on Thurs - 10 toddlers - I must be mad!!!   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Just wanted to quickly come on from work and wish Mrs R all the best.. hope you got on well today with the egg collection and you've got a number of nice eggs.. hope you're resting up at the moment and being pampered..

x


----------



## Stacey2685

MRS R hope all went well today looking forward to hearing more..........

Thanks everyone else for well wishes and advice, Chris at GCRM can't say to much as she hasn't cn sample, there is only one vial stored at ninewells but we were told at the time there was good count etc etc and had no probs getting it from him (dh got obstructive azoospermia) so wouldn't think there would be prob...? Would you? U know what its like worry bout things, I don't know if any of you have been the same but I was always positive about treatment and really hopeful it would work but the closer it get the more scared I am. Don't know if I have said before but I'm also doing egg sharing it is something I thought about for a long time first but having bn in the situation we are in I really want to help another couple acheive a family....

 to all GG.


XXX


----------



## Julietta

Hi stacey, my dh has non obstructive azospemia and I think thats worse the obstructive. In my opinion I think you guys will be fine and find lots of wee spermies. I totally understand the stress and woryy though. We had a donor set up, his brother and had accepted and told ourselfs that this will likely not work to save heartache...... When they said they found a few sperm we were totally over the moon and so grateful. Good luck, I also did egg share for the same reason and the lady I donated my eggs to also got pregnant.

Best wishes

Julzx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Julz- Hi Chick glad to see you doing well. You must be so looking forward to being a lady of leisure. Not long now till you meet your wee one.

Stacey- Congrats on the wedding. Then you will be able to get started. You have a really good chance of success and if any clinic can do it then the GCRM can. Good luck.

Lottie- How you doing? Saw Kim today and she looking swell. Wee bump already.

Wishing- Thanks my sweet I so hope you are right. It won't be for the lack of trying eh! 5 goes down the line I'm just seeing what will happen. Not long for you now.

Suzee- Thanks for PMA. Not long for you now either. You must be desperate to get started.

Mrs Hoopy- Thanks to you too. I am a big scaredy cat and just want to live the dream that something is going to go right at some point it has to. Like Kim had said never give up hope. I just hope and pray   that it is this time.

Tracy- How's you? Been thinking of you loads.       

MrsR- Hope you are resting up and that you got loads of wee clucky eggs.  


Well Kim came to see me today, great to see you my PG with twins FF. I saw her wee scan pics so very lovely. We sat in garden and I have sunburnt arms. Own fault. Feeling normal today and no different really. So don't know if good sign or bad but I'm not giving up hope just yet. Still a week to go till OTD.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hiya everyone,

It's been really busy on here over the weekend! Sorry won't do a full list of personals as I'm easily confused  

Mrs R - I hope everything went really well today and you got lots of lovely eggies and equally, loads of top notch embryos.

Sadie - Not long now. Sending you millions of           

Massive   to all the newbies. Looking forward to getting to know you  

Quick update from me. Went to GRI this morning for hormone profile. As some of you know, we're waiting to start 1st ICSI and AF decided to go AWOL for over 75 days   Was sent away with Norethsterone (sp?) but told wouldn't start it until next week. Anyway, they phoned me this afternoon and said bloods indicated AF should be here in next week or two and not to take Noreth. So should be starting cycle beginning of July. Bit annoyed c'os really wanted to know exact dates (or thereabouts) and not be told to wait for AF. Don't understand how they could tell when AF should arrive as I don't actually ovulate so don't think there should be any change in whatever hormone levels  

 to all other GG's.

Suzi


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r hope all went well for you and sadie       
all the way eh?

take care just a wee quickie EURO 2008 , says it all


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- Sorry things didn't go quite according to plan. Will do a wee AF dance to see if this will hurry it along.                                                     .

Mr Hoopy- Thanks vey much for thinking about me. Hope you enjoy footie.


Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Suzi 

Just thought i'd send u a dance to hurry AF along!

    
   
    
    
   

TTFN

Emmy x


----------



## spooq

Thanks Sadie    I just can't believe how badly behaved my body is  

Cheers Emmy    Nice to "meet" you!  How are things with you? 

Hoopy, enjoy the footie    Say   to Mrs Hoopy for me please


----------



## Aphrodite31

hi girls, 
sorry for not popping in here more regularly  
Ive got a question for girls getting treated at gcrm - HOW DO THEY TEST FOR PREGNANCY? -is it blood (beta HCG) or do they just do urine test? I'm on my first stimulated cycle (for IUI) and I forgot to ask .


----------



## emmypops

Hi Aphrodite  - The GCRM test with urine

Hi Suzi  - Nice to meet you too ! Things are fine with me right now - just waiting til 24 June to start the pill then jabs should start about 13 July and all the fun starts over again   

Mr Hoopy  - Too much football is bad for you - I am allergic ! How dare you hijack Eastenders - just when it's getting exciting   

See ya

Emmy xx


----------



## Aphrodite31

*emmypops* - thanks for the answer to my test question. is it not weird that a clinic does urine test only? I could do that at home myslelf like I did number of times. Why do I have to go all the way there (I'm in helensburgh) to give them sample which I can test at home??

anyway , my only worry is they want to give me second Pregnyl (HCG) about a week after I get it the first time for ovulation trigger. So I'd get it around day 14 and THEN AGAIN at about day 20. Anyone had that?
Obviously Pregnyl is HCG and it can stay in the body for about 10 day - sometimes even 12. So how will they know what they detect in urine is e.g. pregnancy not HCG from Pregnyl. They ask me to come for the test about 10 days after the last dose. Any help?


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks, thanks for all the good luck wishes for yesterday! 
Well its 9 eggs for me!!!!.....so thats 3 more than last time 
EC went really well, was absolutely shattered yest afternoon so came home & had a wee snooze! zzzz  Was quite sore afterwards, crampyness all at my right side. Think they got 1 egg from the left side & the other 8 from the right. Think my left side is asleep with all the endo probs! 
I'm ringing them this morn to find out how many have fertilised....     so its a nervous wait this morning, I've got butterflies thinking about it!

emmy - bet you wish you could fastforward to the 24th to get started, stay patient, you'll be on your way before you know iit! 

Mr Hoopy - thanks for thinking of me!! 9 is not too bad eh & 3 more than last time so its looking good so far  . Euro 2008 has been good but cant believe some of the results! I'm not doing good at all in my DH's works competition , looking forward to the France v Italy game, need Italy to win!!! So what do you need to do for mrs H's b'day then? sounds very intriguing!!!!! 

suzi - cheers hunni. I'll know how many embies I've got from my 9eggs in a few hrs....totally bricking it! Dont know how GRI could tell your AF is on its way but they're the experts so hopefully they're right. At least you've got those tabs as a back up if its still missing in action....AF dance coming up........
      

sadie - how are you today luv? Less than a week to go!  You're an inspiration!! Hope I do as well when I join you on the 2ww. I've got a very lazy day planned today  so I will indeed be getting plenty of rest!  and 

stacey - thanks doll, I'm sure everything will go well for you & I'll keep everything crossed for you. Although I'm at GRI Marco Gaudoin has been my gynae so I trust him impeccably & if anyone can get you those 3 magic letters after TX then he can!! Egg sharing is such a lovely thing to do, I've thought about it if we ever need to go private. Good on you. 

lottie - I enjoyed getting pampered yesterday by my DH  He's such a darling! He's at work today but bless him he gave my wee ovaries healing kisses before he went! My mum's coming over at lunchtime so I'll be having another lazy day today!! How's you 

wishing - does 9 eggs count as a basket full??  I hope they all do the business & I get lots of embies now, god its one worry to the next  How you doing today?

julz - thanks!  I'll be keeping you all updated & no doubt completely doing everyones heads in these coming weeks!!   Fab news your mat. leave starts soon! Make the most of some 'you' time before Jnr arrives  for you &  for jnr xxxx

suzee - your  &  are working so far so keep 'em coming chick! Keep at it with Payal, you never know it might just do the trick!  Not long now til you get started....1 week to go or 7 sleeps 

Mrs Hoopy - with the amount of prayers I've been saying I feel like every day is Sunday  Just hope he hears them eh! Would luv so much to be joining you in the 'mum to be' club!  You've got me intrigued now about what Mr Hoopy has to do 

well luv to everyone else, I'm away to be really nervous for the next hour or so til I phone........I'll update as soon as I can!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Well done Mrs R 9 wee eggies!!! Thats great!!  all fertilise 

Aphrodite - I'm at GRI and they do a blood test in the morning and ring you with results laters that day - What a wait!! 

Well this time next week I'll have had my Prostap!! I'm getting excited. One countdowns nearly over, then one more countdown and then scans and stimms!!!

Anyway just a quickie today. Hope you all well and have a lovely day!!

Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

Mrs R that's great news! 9 should give you plenty of healthy embies and maybe even some frosties (something I used to dream of!)
Hope you're resting today and taking things very easy - enjoy the pampering, sounds like you have a really understanding DH...xxx


----------



## buster24

mrs R great news on your EC hope all goes really well for you      
hope everyone is well, me back to work tonight in my huge big work trousers       i think i will text the big man and ask if the lovely people of ayrshire can be well and stay away from the hospital for the next 7 months      to much to ask you think     , maybe, i am looking forward to going back but also a bit scared to, but i need to,
take care everyone
kim xx


----------



## Mrs R

hi, me again.......not sure how I'm feeling now 

Just phoned GRI for an update & Of the 9 eggs, only 6 were suitable for injecting for ICSI  & from that 6, we've got 5 that have fertilised.

I was sooo hoping we'd have a bit more to work with this time but we're not that much better off. I have to say I'm a little disappointed 
Last time we got 6 eggs, all 6 were injected, 4 fertilised, 2 put back & the other 2 couldnt be frozen. I'm fearing I might get 2 put back but yet again have none for freezing 

My DH says its good & I've to get my chin up, it only takes 1......I know this but cant help feeling a bit down about it! He says I need to 'Keep the Faith'  
I'm sure my positivity will be back, its jst temporarily AWOL

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Mrs R, sorry u feeling a bit low but as DH say's please try and stay positive, I wil be       for you really hope this is your time huni sure it will be. Do you know what day you  have to go bk for et?


 xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Mrs R, it's understandable that you feel a bit flat, believe me I've been there - my first cycle we got 12 eggs and only 2 (very poor) embies - I was crushed... But my latest cycle we got 7 eggs, 6 suitable for ICSI, and 4 embies developed - 2 back in but no frosties. And it worked! It really is about quality not quantity - I used to think that the more embies we had, the better our chances would be - but I was so wrong! Just focus now on the embies dividing away in the lab, ready to go back in and stick... keep the faith is the best tip ever, we're nothing without faith hon...xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

cheers girls 
I know its quality not quantity, maybe I'm just a greedy mare!! 

Ellie - you've given me a bit of hope hunni, lets   I'm lucky like you    Hope the big man is listening??!  Go on embies, good quality for tomorrow!!! 

Stacey - I will be positive again, just had a wabbler there   I'm back tomorrow afternoon for ET, please let everything go to plan!

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Will be thinking of u Mrs R    can't wait to hear u BFP....

XX


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Mrs R, here's a tip for helping with the PMA... look at www.visembryo.com, it will give you images of the embie at every stage of development - I found it really helped me to look at what the embies looked like so that I could 'picture' each stage happening... I'm still doing it now!


----------



## bubbles06

HI everyone,sorry not been on for a while,got family staying,back to normal soon,luv to everyone,


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- I know you seem disappointed but when you having ICSI they say 50%-60% of those collected might fertilise. The main thing is you have something to go back in for this fresh cycle and if you get any for freezing then it is a bonus. The last cycle we had we got 12 eggs and only 7 fertilised 2 went back in and we had 3 for freezing so out of that 12 only 5 were good. I'd say if only 6 were suitable and 5 have fertilised then they must be good. Try to keep your spirits up and it is going to work this time anyway so you won't need any frosties. PMA all the way. Sending you loads of         thoughts and           . Good luck tomorrow my sweet.


----------



## Mrs R

I know I'm being silly Sadie....I'll blame my hormones eh  
Thanks a million for the encouragement! 

ellie - I'll check out that website!

Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs r,

five is great!      don't you be thinking any different honey!  i know it's hard but they do warn you that the numbers always drop off and the fact that you still have more than half of yours growing happily in the lab is bloody excellent!!    i know the others have reminded you that it's quality, not quantity and it only takes one - it's all true, don't forget that.  we're not just saying it to make you feel better!  it's no better to have fifteen eggs to inject if only one of them fertilises.  five out of six is really, really, really good.        it is always hard not to worry about your frosties potential but try to concentrate all your positive thoughts on the two that will be transferred tomorrow.      i was really happy that we were going to have frosties but if we hadn't, we would have transferred two instead of one and maybe that plus a more focussed pma would have resulted in us being pg now?!    after all, look at ellie, lottie & kim - none of them had any frosties left over but they concentrated on being happy with the embies they had and they're all now even-happier mums-to-be, and at least two of them are having twins!!!  

keep the faith, it's gonna happen...   

love wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

ellie,

i love your embryo website - i'll be using it next month.  thanks!  

w x


----------



## EllieJ

Aw Wishing that was a lovely post - I'm still in shock that we've got this far - it's been a long and winding road - with plenty of wrong turns along the way! I used to get so frustrated by the success stories of women who just kept persevering - I really lacked the strength a couple of years back and had a complete break from tx. I know this wouldn't be the best way for everyone but I really needed to regain some perspective before I felt strong enough to try again. The one thing I did differently this time was to believe it could work - to believe we could be the lucky one in three - and I genuinely think it made a difference. That and the genius team at the GCRM of course! xxx


----------



## Mrs R

okay girls, I'll stop my moaning  .....my PMA is back in business & I'm 100% concentrating on getting 2 good 'uns back tomorrow!!! 

wishing you had me  with your post.....thanks babes, I know what you're saying is so true so I've given myself a good kick up the jacksey 

ellie - what a fascinating website! Thanks for that!!

Off for some TLC with my DH and an early nite cos I'm still tired from yest

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r 6 is excellant and as you say its quality not quantity ( all guys say that tho that is a different topic eh)

keep positive, it works really does   so does   

to answer your question from earlier i havent a clue what mrs hoopy is on about for her birthday, a macdonalds big mac and 2 straws should be suffice eh?

seriously keep chin up and like you be watching football later, i fancy romania to go thru as the dutch will play a weakened team and also to cheer you up i renewed my season ticket for a 12th year


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Glad to see you feeling better. Go girl. Good Luck for tom then wee will be 2ww buddies.                               

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Hello everyone,

Not been on here in ages - sometimes reading the site makes me more anxious if you know what I mean!

Anyway had some ups and downs and had early scan at 7 weeks then had scan at ACS with antenatal appointment at Princess Royal the next day (ACS very on the ball with referral) and all well! One wee heartbeat and growth good - was 2.1cm on Friday there! Got the 13 week scan three weeks on Friday and although I shouldn't be I'm nervous about that now! Can never relax. But so far so good. The GRI are really fab and I feel it's great NHS treatment is an option here unlike most other countries. We went private before and when you spay out so much money you expect a better service but I have to say the GRI have been better - tailored this protocol for me and were so helpful.

Mrs.R - I know how you feel. On our private go we got 12 frosties (due to OHSS) and then at GRI got 4 embies and I remember being disappointed. I thought that with more embies you might get more tries which is less punishing to your body than another full retrieval cycle. But GRI explained that less can be better as quality is more compromised by lots of eggs being retrieved and they deliberately adjusted my drugs so I actually got less eggs. And now look - it's worked!! So keep positive - just takes the one. Good luck for tomorrow.

Everyone else - I hope you are all doing ok. I know everyone's at different stages - just hang in there and it does work - I was 5th time lucky!

It's so lovely when people remember you on here and ask after you even when you've been away ages! It's really only people who've been through IVF in it's various forms that really understand how gruelling and emotional it is.

Take care,

Cat


----------



## emmypops

Hi just a quickie to wish u lots of luck for tomoro Mrs R  

5 embies is terrific - I only got 2 and was over the moon!!  

Hi Catt  - great news about the scan - next scan will be here in no time! 

Hi to everyone else and hope u are all having a good evening,

Cheers
Emmy xx


----------



## Bels

New Home Ladies! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all

Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=146358.0


----------



## EllieJ

Woo hoo I'm first!


----------



## Stacey2685

Catt  great news in u last scan sure all will be fine with nxt.

Mrs R good luck for tomorrow..........

Everyone else big   sorry for short post but goin to catch some ZZZZZZZ

XXX


----------



## spooq

Good luck for today Mrs R!!!!!


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Good luck today honey. Not long till you PUPO.

Catt- Really good news about your scan that is great news. 


Well folks. Still a few more days to go but except for slightly tender (.)(.) which I always get with cyclogest I have no symptoms. So not holding breath that this will have   outcome. But you never know miracles can happen.


Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

Morning everyone...

Mrs R - Good luck for this afternoon, glad your PMA is back.. I was really dissapointed when I realised that we had no frosties but when I spoke to other people they got me back on track again.. and look at me now.. Make sure you rest up later on..  

Sadie - Wishing you all the best       I can't believe how good you have been throughout the 2ww.. I've been reading your diary and really hope it's your time... I had really tender boobs during my 2ww but I know we're all different and that's why it's best not to anaylse.. though that's easier said than done    Hope the last few days don't drag in..

Catt, great news about the scan..

Well I am really looking forward to getting my next scan.. hello to everyone and all the best..

x


----------



## wishing...

mrs r,

  good luck for et this afternoon!!    

wishing xx


----------



## Lottiepots

How have you been feeling Wishing... not long til July now!  

x


----------



## suzee

Mrs R - GOOD LUCK  for your ET this afternoon!!!  for you and your wee embies 

Sadie - Not long to go now, keep the  up 

Luv to you all  Suzee xx


----------



## Tracyxx

_Hi Girls,

Just a quick update from me, i couldn't resist so i tested today and as suspected it was a....... ^BFN.

I know i'm still only 11dpt/13dpo so i could still get a BFP in a few days but it was one of those First Response "Early" tests i used which can give you results 5 days before you period is due and i'm due in 2 days (Friday) so realistically i think its going to be another BFN for me this cycle, but as they say it's not over until the fat lady sings so i will keep you updated!!

Mrs R good luck for your e/t today, not long now and you will be PUPO.............     

Tracyxx _


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks everyone, you've all helped me get my sensible head back on 

I'm feeling much better about everything this morning & I'm looking forward to getting my embies back this afternoon! My positivity is here to stay now, just had a wobbler yesterday! 

catt - fab news about your scan, roll on the next one til you see jnr again!

Sadie - only 5 more sleeps hunni, you're doing good so keep the 

Tracy - dont give up jst yet, here's hoping it was jst too early! God I'm praying like mad jst now for us all 

suzee, wishing, lottie, suzi, ellie, hoopies & everyone else on the GG's....thanks for being such good FF & thanks a million for all the good luck wishes..... 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Bels

*The Glasgow Girls*

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May ET Fri 6th June PUPO 2 8cell embies on board outcome 23rd June  

MrsR- GRI Stimming 

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.     

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM starts 24th June

Tracy- GRI FET Outcome date 23rd June  

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Tracy don't give up yet, you still have another few days to go.  I know its hard but try and stay positive  .  I'm thinking of you hunny   your dream come true!!

Suzee xx


----------



## EllieJ

Tracy hon, Suzee is right - don't trust your gut instinct, the 2ww plays havoc with it - wait till OTD and test again... keep the faith, you just never know what may be happening...x

Mrs R may already have missed you but wanted to wish you the very best of luck for today... and the next 2 weeks... and the next 9 months! How's that for PMA..?!  x

Sadie you're doing remarkably well, the second half is just so much tougher - and you're holding it together, well done you - it's a good sign I reckon...x

Right I really need to try and get some work done, my office is like a greenhouse this morning and my desk is right by the window - unfortunately the windows don't open and the aircon isn't up to much - might have to stretch my legs round the car park to get a bit of fresh air, the nausea seems fairly well-established now!

Love to everyone...xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Mrs R,just wanted to say good luck again........ 

Sadie, I'm   for you try and keep your chin up..... 

Tracy, I'm  for you please try not think to much about that result maybe it was just to early.. 

Wishing, when you due roughly to go for fet in July.....?

All the othe GG  

xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

As you can all see I asked Bels to move our wee list over to save me typing it again. Thanks very much to Bels for that. I will update it later when we hear from MrsR.

Tracy- It could be too early to tell and these tests not all that reliable. Please don't give up just yet.        

Thanks everyone for your support, am feeling wee bit better this avo. Fingers and toes crossed eh!


Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

tracey you never know, remember what happened way mrs hoopy 2bfns from HPT 1 day b4 officail result and we all know what happened thereafter, could be late implantation

chin up PUPO


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

i spoke to the gri again on monday and have now put back our screening and post-screening appointments till august, well after our fet. we feel much better about doing it that way as we'll now be able to concentrate on being positive right the way through july and there will be absolutely no talk of any further tx as we are most definitely not going to need it!        (the positive thinking starts now!)

mrs r, hope et went well this afternoon and that right ovary's not too sore.  pop on when you can and let us know how you're doing. 

sadie, serendipity...    i have everything crossed for you! positive thoughts coming your way...           

tracy, please don't give up yet, stay positive.    still five days till otd and hpts are not as reliable when you test early. i think some of them are as low as 50% correct a couple of days before you're due. babydust especially for you... 

ellie, you're so right, it is so important to truly believe that it will happen. my dh has a habit of being very blokey and adopting that "it's worked or it hasn't" attitude that drives me crazy! i've banned him from all talk of "what if" next time and i've even persuaded him that we should book a nice restaurant to have dinner in on our official test day! am i super-positive nuts or what?!?  i do really love that website you told mrs r about - i was never any good at the visualisation last time. weirdly, i went to see my gp last week and when we were talking about our tx, she suggested visualisation and said that she totally believes it can make all the difference. i didn't expect to hear that from a traditional western medicine doc - they're usually all about the drugs & procedures!  when is your first scan? can't be long now...

suzi, weird but good that the hospital have predicted the arrival of your af!  well, at least you know she's coming and now you can get all excited about starting in july! ellie reckons that with the whole number 7 thing it's a lucky month to have tx so maybe your af's actually trying to help you out! 

lottie, how are you? growing a bump yet? may really dragged but june seems to be flying by so i'm feeling good and getting excited about july now! only bad thing is that i was meant to spend our months off tx looking for a job but i spent most of may feeling sorry for myself and was totally useless on the job front and now, like i said, june's disappearing fast!  oh, i meant to ask you before - are you still using crinone or did you stop it when you got your bfp?

stacey, i totally understand your excited but scared feelings as you approach the start of your tx.  honestly though, i found that the tx itself wasn't half as bad as the waiting beforehand when the fear of the unknown had me really on edge. af's due the first week of july and we're doing a natural fet with five day blasts so our et should be around the 22nd july. do you know what your dates will be?

kim, i can't believe you have a bump already - wow!  hope your first shift back was okay and nobody asked you to do any heavy lifting! 

aphrodite, i'm having a natural fet at the gcrm in july and will probably be having an hcg injection sometime after et. when i last spoke to marco about it he said that they usually give the hcg injection a couple of days after et but are considering giving it later. i think it's a much smaller dose than the one they give you to induce ovulation so i guess it should be out of your system fairly quickly? you could ask kim as she definitely had an hcg sometime after her et. 

suzee, not long till you start now!     

catt, glad you're doing well, brilliant news about your scan! 

emmy, hope your daughter enjoys her birthday party tomorrow! 

hi to mr hoopy, mrs hoopy, ranweli, boo, tashia, jen, karen, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, jules, and anyone i've missed. hope you're all having a good week so far.

wishing xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, im back,there have been so many posts in 3 days,anyway ill try and do some personals.

Mrs R-thinking of you for your et and hope your pupo by now,  

sadie-not long now,how r u feeling hun?   

mr and mrs hoopy-when is your scan?

wishing-how r u? at least with gri screening appt moved back you can concentrate on gcrm for your fet,and hoping you wont need gri       .

tracy-keep positive.   

lottie and kim-how r u 2 ladies getting on?

hi to everyone else so many of us  now on here,
                                     thinking of you all and sending lots of


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi wishing my AF due btween 4th and 6th July so we may well b in the TWW around the same time!!! I have everything crossed for you

xxx


----------



## buster24

well i am a working woman again, back tonight so fingers crossed its a very quiet night    
sadie and tracy keep your chin up not long now.
well better go and sit at a desk, haha i wish.
love kim xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hi ya girls & bhoy

Just a quick update from me......

2 embies are now onboard!!!!!  1 graded 8/10 & the other 7/10 (both 4 cells)
Unfortunately no frosties 
So thats me on my 2ww......outcome date is 2nd July (day after DH's b'day so here's hoping for the best pressie ever!!)
      

I'm away for a relaxing night watching the footie so sorry for no personals

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

hI GIRLS

Mrs R  - Thats great news - you make sure you put your feet up now and let MR R pamper you! Mr R has same birthday as me - fancy that?!!

Hi to every one else - must dash - be back soon 

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- That is fab news so pleased you now PUPO. Been waaiting to hear all day. Wiil update you on the list.   for my 2ww buddy.  


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

Sadie- GRI Started FET 20th May ET Fri 6th June PUPO 2 8cell embies on board outcome 23rd June  

MrsR- GRI ET 18th June PUPO 2 4 cell embies on board outcome 2nd July  

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.     

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM starts 24th June

Tracy- GRI FET Outcome date 23rd June  

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

mrs r, glad your et went well yesterday...  pupo!!!  your dh is going to have the best birthday!! my dh will be 31 a few days after our otd so hoping for the same.  sending you loads of sticky vibes...                

sadie, hang on in there, not long now! babydust for you...

   

   

tracy, stay away from those hpts or i'll be sending the    round to yours! positive thoughts coming your way...                           

ranweli, i'm counting the days now that july's sooo close! how are you doing? any sign of that letter yet?  mine arrived on the very last day of may - they really like to make you wait! 

stacey, i thought i was going to be all on my own for my 2ww but looks like it'll be you, me and emmy keeping each other company through the insanity!   are you on the short protocol?

wishing x


----------



## Tracyxx

_Good Morning Glasgow Girls & Guy.............. 

Just wanted to come on and say a massive "Thankyou" for all your great messages of support, i havn't tested again since wednesday and have decided not to test again until the witch shows up or until my OTD whichever comes first, but the witch is due tomorrow and i have all the usual PMT symptoms now so i am not holding my breath. I'm sorry for not posting much but i am trying to stay away from the board as much as i can just now as i find my days are passing much faster when i am not thinking about it 24/7, but i will be on to keep you updated.

Thanks again for all your support  
Tracyxx_


----------



## AnneS

Hello there,

just popped onto the ICSI thread as Dh and I currently undergo ICSI at EFREC (Edinburgh)and I usually post on the ERI IVF thread.

Just wanted to wish you all 


Take care!!!

Anne


----------



## Lottiepots

Mrs R - Hope you are still chilling out?  Any plans for the 2ww to make it drag in less?  Just remember we're all here for you..

Sadie.. how are you doing today?

x


----------



## wishing...

hi anne,

that's so nice of you to pop on just to wish us all luck!    good luck with your et and 2ww, i will have my fingers crossed for you...  

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Hey GGs and fella,
Just a quick one from me DH and I have afternoon off - went to GCRM for first scan this morning and we have one on board with very strong heartbeat! Still can't believe it! Brought date forward a wee bit so 7 + 3 today... love to you all, will be back later for proper personals!
E  xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ellie,

        that's fantastic!!!        
​
      congratulations!!!      
​
you and your dh must be thrilled!         ​

maybe you can answer this one... i've noticed the change in dates happening a lot and was just wondering if you know why they do it?  i would have thought that since you obviously know exactly when your egg was fertilised, they would stick to the dates they originally give you? just a silly question from me cos i'm confused!! 

brill news!

love wishing x


----------



## Lottiepots

Fantastic news Ellie - you and DH must be over the moon!  x


----------



## wishing...

weird...  i had 777 bubbles for ages but i've just noticed that i now have 778 - who would blow just one bubble?!?!  i'm not bothered where my bubbles are at, the more the merrier as far as i'm concerned but it is a little odd!  

please can someone blow me a few more?  778 is a strange number!

w x


----------



## Lottiepots

How about 787?


----------



## wishing...

thanks lottie, you're a star!


----------



## Lottiepots

Sorry Wishing,

Meant to say earlier that I stopped using the gel as soon as I got my BFP.. was a bit apprehensive but the clinic didn't seem fussed at all..

x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

Feeling good today!  
All the soreness&tenderness from EC has gone so I'm feeling normal (well as normal as I ever am!)
Forgot about those damn messy pessaries  but needs must eh!!

wishing - so there's a phantom bubble blower  seems a bit strange to knock you off the 777, that happened as well to someone else, was it Sadie? I'll blow you some more once I do this post! My DH will also be 31 on the 1st July

ellie - Great news about your scan!! Could you see much? Its soooo exciting!!! pleased everything is going well!! 

lottie - I am indeed chilling out, DH even brought me brekkie in bed this morn, wonder how long that'll last  Not got too much planned these coming weeks other than lots of lazy days!!  How you been feeling?

Anne - nice of you to pop on here, wishing you lots of luck with your TX. I'd my EC on Monday & my ET yesterday so we're at a similar stage 

Tracy - stay with it sweetie, you just never know!!   

sadie - hey cycle bud ....... how you doing today?? Not long, how you feeling? Its only 4more sleeps til OTD!!   (your wee update lists keep me on track!)

emmy - so you're a mad cancerian as well?  My DH always says that the best folk are born on 1st July so you must be one of the best! 

sanjo - how you & that gorg. boy of yours?

how are all you other preggie ladies doing.....catt,jules, tash, whippet, catt, kim, mrs hoopy??  to you & your precious cargo loads!!

thinking of all the other gg's....shazi, suzee, sam, loue, ranweli, aphrodite, suzi, stef, jen, sarahb, stacey & of course not forgetting our euro mad Mr Hoopy!!! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

wishing .....blew you up to 877


----------



## wishing...

thanks for the bubbles girls, i've topped you both up as well


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r great news chuffed to bits for you, good grading fingers crossed but remember prove otherwise ok!

ellie also fab news over 7 wks and a strong heartbeat all you can ask

wishing i cant believe i can answer this changing dates thing but i think i can, me + mrs hoopy bought a book, supposedly a normal pregnancy ( ie un-assisted ) is a 40 wk term an ivf or icsi is 38wks so when you go for the scan they move your dates forward two weeks from your last period. our scan is a wk today 26th with our reckoning we would be 5 weeks and 2 days which should then change to 7 weeks and 2 days....... i might be talking crap i'm a guy who is reading a book from wh smith but that is me + mrs hoopy's understanding.

1 wee bit of news i have to say mrs hoopy bought me a lovely gift sunday ( fathers day to be ) of "he's having a baby" absolutely brill pass that on to your hubbies and partners cos it is so informative, really enjoying reading it. the stakes are now up for her birthday on saturday tho !!!!!!! saying that we are going up north for a few days at weekend, break be gr8 for 2 of us particularly mrs hoopy who is a star 


everyone else keep chin up germany v portugal tonight fancy the germans, but heh what do i know and mrs hoopy i promise never bet it!!!!!


----------



## catt

Hi everyone,

I think the reason your due dates can change is that although we know the day of fertilisation, we don't know day of implantation. All pregnancies are counted as 40 weeks - 2 weeks are always added on when you find out you're preggers as it's either taken as from date of last period (and you can't be pregnant until after ovulation 2 weeks later) or in ivf you are classed as 4 weeks pregnant when getting a BFP. Some clinics count your edd as from date of collection and some from transfer. And all baby's grow a wee bit differently so really only get a date at your scan. I had FET and initially they counted it from date of transfer. But I had a 4 day transfer and my dates actually worked out as from collection or day 1 i.e. day embryo came into existence. Which makes more sense really.

Anyway, hope you are all well!!

Cat


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing....... Yes I am on short protocol is this goog or bad thing? Sorry to ask just it has never really bn explained to me!! 

Ellie, thats fantastic news I'm really happy for you  

Mrs R, Hope u relaxing on ur TWW easier said than done tho I know  

All other GG hope u well, and wanted to thank you all since joining this board it has helped me so much!!

xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, I am indeed taking things very easy, still in my PJ's jst now.....is that bad  

I'll be heading out for a wee while this aft so I need to get my backside in gear 
I'm off to our friend's daughters 1st b'day party later so I'm gonna be surrounded by bubba's.....maybe some of their general 'babyness' might brush off on me!! 

wishing - ta mucho for my bubbles, I've jst re-read my post to you & I said I 'blew you up'.....  you know what I meant though!!!

hoopy - keep those fingers crossed matey & a few prayers too if thats not too cheeky  happy reading with your new book, hope you're taking mental notes!! Enjoy your weekend up north.....tell Mrs Hoopy to have a lovely relaxing time 

stacey - I am indeed relaxing but poss a bit too much  

Sadie - keep thinking about you hunni, hope you're hanging in there pet, prayers & positivity being sent your way luv,          

Tracy - you too luv......loadsa     

hiya   to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
               Well me and dh just back from gri for his urologist appt,great news,sorry if this is tmi,but the cysts that he has on his testicles are called epididymal cysts(hope i spelt it right)and nothing to worry about concerning his little swimmers   .it would only be a problem for his fertility if they needed to be removed,  Roll on july,    

ill try and do some personals,

Sadie-not long now,keep   and sending you lots of hugs for otd.  .

mrs r-well congrats to you on et,youre back on the  ,hoping and praying and keeping everything crossed that this is your turn, enjoy your pj day.

mr and mrs hoopy-bet youre getting excited for your scan not long now,     .enjoy your new book,daddy to be.(that sounds gr8t doesnt it)so happy for u both.

ellie-great news on your scan,     .

tracy-how r u?

to everyone else on here,having treatment,waiting and of course all the ladies with bumps,sending you loads of             



pleasssssssssssssssssssssse blow me some bubbles too i have only got 77


----------



## Mr Lottiepots

Hi everyone

This is my first post but I've been on here quite a lot being nosey when my lovely OH Lottie has been on. I really just wanted to post to say thanks to everyone for their excellent support and well wishes. It's been a massive help to Lottie and to us and knowing that there's others out there has been comforting to know... especially for me (there was a period I did feel a sense of guilt that we were having to go through the treatment, especially seeing as it was Lottie that had to do most of the work!)

Lottie has been amazing in fact and I really believe that staying positive helps and she's been psotive about everything throughout and there's no doubt in my mind that this forum has contributed to that. This forum is great - in fact it the forum isn't great it's the people on here who make it great by being genuinely interested and caring.

We have been very lucky and I'm so happy that we've two heartbeats and I can't wait for them to be born and hold them for the first time!!! 

Anyways... good luck to everyone going through the treatment now, especially Sadie, Tracy and Mrs R on their 2WWs, giving out positive vibes!!!


----------



## suzee

Hello guy and gals,

How are you doing?

Ranweli - thats fab news re your DH, you must be soooo pleased that all ok with his  As you say ROLL ON JULY!!!!

Sadie -    Not long to go now!!!  

Mrs R -    whens your test date? Take it easy and enjoy being PUPO   Make sure DH spoils you!! 

Tracy -    for you too. Whens your test date?

Suzi - read your diary, glad to hear that AF is putting in an appearance hope she shows up properly v soon!!!               just wee dance to help her along!!

Hoopies enjoy your break away, you deserve it!!!  

Had 3rd acupuncture yesterday but not sure if I want to go back. She wants me to have needles in 4 places next time. My chin, gum, coccyx and wait for it .......... a point between my vagina and back passage  Said needles would be in and out and not sore but thats not whats worrying me!!! Hmmmmm what do you think? Mrs R you've been to same practitioner did you have this or discuss this? Suzi have you heard of this.

I posted question on Acu thread and one lady there said she had heard of it but it was very old chinese method not really carried out anymore and others hadn't heard of it.

Anyway looking forward to getting Prostap on Tues (but not the hot flushes!!)

Hi to everyone else have a good w/end heres hoping the  puts in an appearance!!>

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Mr Lottiepts - you posted while I was typing. Sorry if my post was TMI for you  Mr Hoopy will be pleased to have a male FF  Its great news about your two heartbeats you must be on  

And your bang on with what you say about this site and the ppl, I would be totally lost without it and them!!

Take care luv Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs and GBs

Steffie  -  Wow thats great news - what a relief to get a strong heartbeat - you can really start believing now!

Mr Lottiepotts  - Welcome and belated congrats on your twinnies!

Suzee  - Ouch !! I don't like the sound of your last needle - surely that can't be relaxing  

Ranweli  - Thats great news - bet you're really excited about starting now

Mrs R - Enjoy the birthday party - will be good practice for you!  

Tracy and Sadie  -  Not long now til your BFPs - keep up the PMA   

Mr Hoopy  -  Glad you are enjoying the football - I am finding that life without telly at the moment is actually more productive!! 

Well, the birthday party went very well! We were indoors cos the weather wasn't great - and everyone (especially DD) enjoyed themselves. No breakages or mess - which I think is amazing with 11 under 4's present!! 

Well I'm off to a 40th birthday party tonight then another 2 year old party tomorrow - I shall be all partied out before starting treatment next week  

Lots of hugs and good vibes to all those |I have missed

Cheers, hic !
Emmy xx


----------



## hoopy74

mr lottiepotts ( that took a while to make up - just like me making up mrs hoopys ) first of all welcome and how glad am i!!!!!!! i agree totally with everything you have said the support in here is tremendous, we have been thru it all and the support does help. mrs hoopy was initially a looker in but she almost posts as much as me now and i know she enjoys the support also.


our scan is thursday, you are just ahead of us twins is amazing. 1 for you to take to football and 1 for mrs to take to dancing, every1 wins!!!!!!!
mrs r, sadie and tracey remember         all the way

mrs hoopys birthday tomorrow, then sunday up north for a few days so looking forward to a wee bit quality time together

every1 else have a nice weekend, i believe sat to be ok sunday onwards crap


----------



## Mrs R

ranweli - thats great news about DH's  , jst hope you get the appt through soon, here's hoping its in the next week or so then you'll have a date to work towards!! I'll blow you some bubbles hunni 

Mr Lottie....luvly of you to join in  I hope you're looking after Lottie & that precious cargo!!! Twins is jst fab, you over the shock yet? Thanks for the positive vibes! 

Suzee - cheers hunni, my test date is 2nd July-wish I could fast forward to then as I know its gonna drag by!!  My DH is being a complete darling but no doubt I'll drive him insane the next 2wks!!  In terms of the acupuncture points....yeah Payal mentioned these exact same points to me as well, I have to say I was a bit uneasy about the last point......ooucch, how sore would that be?  Thankfully I never had to experience it as I stopped going around about the same time as I left work & couldnt really afford it anymore when I wasn't feeling any benefit from it. I remember her telling me it was a specific point that really related to ovulation time & would boost fertility, not sure how true that is. Are you gonna have it done? Hey if it were to work then a wee bit of pain & embarrassment would be worth it! Roll on your prostap injection on Tues eh, you must be feeling like a pincushion 

emmy - you're a busy bee this weekend!!  make the most of all the alcohol you can get before your TX ...have a wee one for me  

hoopy - forgot your scan was this thurs   it'll be fab to see jnr!! You both deserve a nice wee bit of quality time together afetr TX so totally enjoy & spoil Mrs Hoopy & yeah its most definitely 'Positivity'   all the way....yes sir! 

I'm still hovering about the house, need a rocket up my jacksey to get me going!!!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on for a few days. Had a wee scare on Wednesday and decided to phone clinic yesterday. Couldn't face posting till we knew results. So went today for bloods instead of Monday and OMG guess what                         levels 316 so might be twins because so high at this stage but will just have to wait for scan in 3 weeks. Can't believe am posting this and that our dreams have come true. Thankyou so much for all your support over the months it has been a long haul. 

I wish all my FF all the luck in the world and with the way this thread going everyone will be wanting to join in as it seems really lucky right now.

Ellie-   on the scan you must be so excited.


Love to all I am too excited to do personals.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

MrsR- GRI ET 18th June PUPO 2 4 cell embies on board outcome 2nd July  

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Waiting to start AF dance coming your way.     

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM starts 24th June

Tracy- GRI FET Outcome date 23rd June  

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

OMG Sadie Huge Congrats to you and DH!!! You must be on   I've been wondering where you've been. Sorry about your scare but OMG  I'm soooooooooo pleeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaasssssssed for you!!!!

[fly][size=10pt]CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

Suzee xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Sadie thats fantastic news was so happy when I read this Congrats  

xxxx


----------



## spooq

*That's FANTASTIC news, Sadie! Woohoo! *


----------



## Mrs R

SADIE.......... WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

      

 what a surprise but such a lovely one I wasnt expecting to read your fabbie news til Monday!!!!

I'm so pleased for you hunni.......take it easy & let it sink in now, well done you! 
I hope after all you've been through that you get a BOGOF 

Congrats hunni on your  

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Tashia

Oh Sadie honey - so really really really really really pleased for you and your DH - what wonderful news!!!!  Long time in coming - but it has happened for you - overjoyed!   

Had a funny feeling you would get a your dream BFP as you were not really expecting it (you were not all that positive to start off with) - and I swear that tends to mean it is going to work...  Everyone who gives up (to a degree) and continues with tx tends to find they get a BFP quite soon thereafter - something about mindset or something I reckon (we were the same)! 

Well done honey - please take care of yourself on the run up now to your scan and 13 week scan - precious cargo on board!

Enjoy your weekend and savour your special special news!

Love Tashia xxxx

ps Tracy & Mrs R - thinking of you both during the 2ww xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sadie that is just   news you both must be   for joy(you better just do it mentally precious cargo on board so reaaly really pleased for you both and with levels like that you could be in for the third set of gg twinnies!!!
ranweli that is also great news for you both a weight off your mind and not long until july
mrs r congrats on being pupo hope you dont go to mad

hello mr lottiepots  congrats on your  twins its a wonder it has sunk in.as soon as i came home from work mr hoppy all excited another man on the site but he  has been warned no FOOTBALL TALK  or else  
ellie  that is great news hope your not feeling to bad with the  sickness so when do you go for your next scan

tracy how are you getting on? hope you ve not took any more of those tests( i hate those things)

hi to everyone else hope your all doing ok

mrs hoopyx x x


----------



## catt

Sadie

I am so pleased for you - see GRI ARE FAB!!! We're both FET BFP's!!!! I know GRI have a particularly good rate for FET's.

Well done, so exciting!!!

Love Catt


----------



## hoopy74

aye i will re-itterate what has already been said a huge congrats sadie to you and your hubbie                      

i just love posting they three letters as if u remember i was petrified to post it for us b4 hand, i will put it again so u no its real        

i'm sure a gr8 weekend for u, take care


----------



## Julietta

Hiya everyone!

OH MY GOD SADIE, FANTATSTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                                                   


I am so happy for you, I am sitting here with goosebumps and a tear in my eye! What wonderful news honey. I told you the tide would change when life feels real bad and it really has done that. What amazing news. I think you may have a chance of twinnies too!

Have a lovely weekend. 


lots of love

Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You take care of yourself and take it easy.


----------



## Boo Boo

Sadie

OMG OMG OMG!!! I am so delighted for you, what wonderful news!!!!

Love Boo x


----------



## buster24

sadie i am so so pleased for you on your     , pop down next week so we can practice rolling of ma couch, oh and karen you can come and meet the flesh     
it brill news, looks like AAHB going to be kind oh short at the end oh the year eh sadie
hi to everyone else i am just getting huger by the day, got another scan on monday so looking forward to that,     that my 2 wee bubs are still ok and snuggling in.
hope everyone is well
love kim xxx


----------



## bubbles06

sadie- iwas wondering where you have been,but iam so pleased for you,iam quite teary as i write this,                                              all the way and maybe even 2 little embies are snuggled in,soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you and dh,                    love ranweli


----------



## SBB

Hi


Thank you so much. I am so appreciative of all the good wishes and support. I don't know how I would have got through all this without everyones support. We truly are a great bunch of people. We even have a couple of really great guys on here and that is a testament to the support we can be for each other. We are still in shock and can't quite believe it yet.   Feels a bit surreal but am sure over next few days it will gradually sink in. 

One of my really close friends who went through IVF some years ago and had her wee girl on her 6th attempt. She sent me a wee plaque on my first go. It has a man and a woman standing over a wee basket of eggs, saying miracles can happen. Well it truly has for us. We feel so blessed but even more so to be able to share it with people who truly understand how hard it is to get there. God I will have myself greetin in a minute.

Anyway I will do some personal later. I need to catch up on everyone.


Love Sadie


----------



## Tracyxx

Good Morning..... 

Well it's not such as good morning for me, i already knew in my heart it was a BFN for me but the witch showed up last night to confirm it so my 2ww is officially all over .

I know i am new to this thread and most of you don't know me too well yet but i just wanted to say "Thankyou" again as you have all been so supportive during my 2ww  

We have enough embies in storage for 1 more FET but i am going to speak to them about maybe having some progesterone support next time just to give my embies a little helping hand stick around.... 

Tracyxx

Ps: Sadie my little cycle buddie i am sooooo pleased for you, you deserve this so much.........


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tracy- I am so sorry things haven't worked out for you this time. You will be devastated. Just spend some time with your DH and look at all your options for your next FET. Ask to see your Consultant to discuss where you go from here and if there is anything different they can do. I know it is hard but try not to give up hope, I believe one day you will get your dream. Sending you a big  .

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Tracy, I'm so so sorry it didn't work for you this time, I can only imagine how u must be feeling rite now but please try and stay positive and know we are all here for you.   

xxx


----------



## bubbles06

tracy-so sorry to hear your news,keep strong,thinking of you.


----------



## buster24

tracy so sorry to hear your news, you take care and dont give up i am sure got a BFP for good attendance     hang in there it will be your time soon.
love kim xx


----------



## hoopy74

tracey i'm so sorry also, keep the faith your time will come. i think you can prepare for treatment but it all probably comes down to luck which most of us on here have at 1 time had the crappy side of it and appreciate that its not nice.


wont be on for a few days as now goin away monday rather than sun

speak soon hoopy x


----------



## Mrs R

hey boys & girls......how are we all? 

hope you've all had a nice weekend so far!
I've had a lovely relaxing time, watched so much TV I think my eyes might now be square 
I'm so far surviving the insanity  of my 2ww, Not any symptoms of anything other than sore boobs (tmi for you boys!) which is prob the cyclogst pessaries ....god they're sooooo messy! 
I've been living in my PJ's all weekend, they're like my 2nd skin at the moment  

Watching spain v italy tonight....should provide some eye candy eh girls? 

tracey -   so sorry hunni, sent you a wee message on the other thread  

hoopies - have a gr8 time up north!

sadie - bet you've had a weekend hunni!! Have you told many folk you're fabbie news yet

kim - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

BIG   for everyone else!

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- See your surviving the insanity. Hope it's not to bad. I think the first week is always easier. Are you staying off work? I have had a a weekend of not really believing I'm pg. It's strange getting my head round it. I don't feel much different except (o)(o) are big and sore, very tired and hungry. Haven't told many people this weekend as they all will be waiting to hear Monday so it has been nice to keep it to close friends and family and of course all of you guys. I have been saying a wee prayer   for you every night and have done Kim's trick of sending the big man a text or two for you.         .

Suzee- Good luck for Tuesday. Hope downreg not too bad.

Suzi- Any signs of   yet?

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Have a great weekend. Bet you can wait till Thurs. Good luck.

Mr+ Mrs Lottiepotts- Hi Mr Lottiepotts. welcome to our wee thread. You must be so excited about becoming a dad. It is such fab news.

Tracy- Am thinking about you honni.  

Ranweli- How you? Hope the time goes in quick till end of month. You will be desperate to get started.

Julz- You were right the tide had turned and it still hasn't really sunk in. You must be so excited about meeting your wee one. You having a natural birth if you can? Feb for me doesn't sound too far away. I just hope it goes in quick.

Tashia- Well we did it this time. The relaxation CD has come in handy again and i think I am going to order the pregnancy one just to help me stay focused. This has been along time coming. You too must be so excited about meeting your wee one. But a bit nervous too no doubt.

Kim- Hello my wee FF. Just think our bambinos will be just a few weeks apart. We have dreamed for so long about pushing our babies down the town in prams. Roll on next summer.

Catt- How's you? I am really grateful to GRI for getting me pg as without them I wouldn't be where I am today. But I can't really sing their praises either as I have had to fight tooth and nail with them over just about everything. If I hadn't stuck out for my clexane I think the outcome would have been very different. The nurses are all lovely though. Just that I think the Consultants need to look a wee bit more at new research. However, I am not going to dwell on all that I am just going to enjoy being pg and fingers crossed my wee baby/ies will stay nice a snug in my tummy.

Em- Good luck for starting on Tuesday.


Hi to everyone else I'm am really tired after stuffing my face with dinner. Going for a wee lie down.


Love to All

Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Congratulations on your fab news Sadie!!!!!!! Sooooooooo pleased for you!

Jen


----------



## Julietta

Good Morning everyone!

Hope you all had a nice weekend?

Sadie, has the news sunk in yet? I have a wee feeling there may be another set of twins on the way! Yep, I plan to have a natural water birth if all goes well (Tashia I got a nice blue tankini for it! Took your advice and not wearing my sexy black number, don't think it would fit anyway!). Don't quite fancy being totally naked in the water! Baby is now 34 weeks and is quite happy in there with its wee feet jammed right under my ribs! It really responds to its daddy's voice, really sweet. We got the buggy yesterday and dh was zooming about the garden with it, it was like he had a new toy! He is so excited and says he will always be the driver!


Mrs R, thinking about you mrs and fingers crossed for you too.    

Tracey, big hugs and really sorry not your turn this time.  

Hiya to everyone else too and I better go and see some patients! My last week yipee!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feels like I am going on holiday! 

Speak soon 


love Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## buster24

morning all well big scan day has arrived but have a wee while to wait yet, i have got myself in a right state about it actually thinking the worste, god when did i become such a pessimist   .
I have prayed all night that both are fine     happy well and sticking beautifully. and going no where for a long time.
I read a full michael connelly book overnight so not much sleeping got done, oh and i ate mint aeros, oh and am nightshift tonight, maybe after this scan i will chill and enjoy     
hope everyone is well
love kim xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,the weather is rubbish,having a bit of a down day today,i just want to get started with our treatment,   

buster24-hope your scan goes well and your twinnies are doing well,   ,

julietta-enjoy your last day hun,then you can be a ladie of leisure till your wee miracle arrives,so happy for you, 

mrs r-glad to hear your having pj's day everyday,enjoy and relax on your  .keeping everything crossed for you,that you get your dream.      

tracy-how r u?  

jen-how r u? 

sadie-well today is your otd,but its not needed,so happy for you,i was telling dh about your story and what youve been through,he wanted me to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to you on his behalf,iam going to write those three spcial letters again for you,          .any sickness yet.

suzi-has that naughty   arrived yet. 

mr and mrs hoopie-how r the three maybe four of you doing?   

catt-how r u?

mr lottie potts-welcome to the thread,mr hoopie will be pleased he has some male company. 

mrs lottie potts-how r u?

tashia-have you started counting down the days yet?  

hi to anybody else ive missed,iam going to go and relax,

love ranweli.


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone 

just popping on to say hello 

sadie - you're a star  Thanks so much for the nightly prayers & the texts to God......means a lot! Oh I think I might have a wee cry about that  its so sweet of you! Enjoy shouting it from the rooftops today about your  ,   to you & your lil bean/s

suzee - almost starting time!! 

julz - a water birth sounds fab, hope it can all go to plan! I can jst picture your DH with the buggy....boys & their toys, what they like!!  Don't you be working too hard this week

Kim - loadsa luck for the s can but you'll not need it cos those babbies are gonna b 'A' okay! 

ranweli - sorry you're feeling a bit low today, It'll soon be your turn & then it all happens so quick. If there's still no letter by say 1st July then ring them up & enquire again, wont do any harm. Stick with it hunni you'll be doing TX before you know it 

Tracy - hey hunni, how are you today? Hope you've had lots of cuddles over the weekend 

suzi - has the   put in an appearance as yet? 

emmy - good luck for tomorrow  

loads luv to everyone else 

Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Gals and Guys,

Tracy - I'm so sorry to read your news, this IF journey is such a a struggle. No words can convey how you must feel right now. Please try and look forward, I know its not easy. I'm thinking of you 

Ranweli - Its frustrating isn't it, all this waiting around!! I hope you get a date to start very soon   After tomorrow I'll be driving everyone spare until I get to the 16th July for 1st scan and hopefully start stimms. A wee dance to cherr you up               

Sadie - How are you, has it sunk in yet?  I hope you still dizzying about on  and as Julz says 'another set of twinnies....' that would be lovely!!

Mrs R - How you doing, sending you lots and lots of   and  for you

Kim -  for your scan today!!   I hope you survive your night shift with no sleep!! 

Suzi - How you doing? Any news re AF? Do you have your dates for starting yet?  

Well its Prostap tomorrow, one wait finishes and another starts but I'm getting there. I'm gonna do my very best to be poistive this time!!! Last time I got very negative but this time I'm determined to stay positive!!           I hope all the BFP's on here is a good sign!!!!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well,  for everyone!!

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Hi all, just a very very quick post.  Will be on later tonight and can have a proper catch up.  AF finally arrived on Saturday.  Got an appt at GRI for 8th July to discuss the new protocol I'll be on - not long or short, something in between.  Should be starting some tabs on 14th and then scan on 31st and hopefully jabbing.  Speak later!  

Love to all!

Suzi


----------



## Mrs R

suzee - I'm doing good thanks! Turning into a right lazy moo on this 2ww  What did you decide about the acupuncture? You gonna have the   needle site? Good luck for the prostap tomorrow 

suzi- yeeeehaaaa at last the   turned up , hope you're feeling ok with it? So glad you've got a new action plan in place, wishing you lots of luck for your next TX

Mrs R xx


----------



## buster24

had scan all well they have doubled in size from last scan, two wee heart beats, one was smilling and the other was doing a hand stand and waving its legs about. not sure if it was smiling think the sonographer was jsut making me happy.
love kim 
better go off to work


----------



## spooq

*Hi Ladies, Gents (!) & Bumps*

*Emmy * how did things go today?

*Julz * a water birth sounds lovely. It would be my ideal too. I hope it is everything you want it to be.

*Kim * congratulations on your scan. Sounds absolutely amazing!

*Lottiepots * how have you been?

*MrsHoopy * how are you feeling these days?

*MrLottiepots * welcome to the site. Congratulations on your twins!

*Mrs R * still living in PJs?! When is test day? Can't be long to go!

*Ranwelli * all this waiting is really frustrating. You must be going bananas. I know I am!

*Sadie * how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?! It's so exciting - when is your scan/do you find out if it is twins?!!

*Suzee * great to hear you're being positive. PMA is really important! Keep it up!

*Tracy * so sorry to hear your sad news, hun. That is such a devastating blow. You and DH take care of each other. Try to stay positive. Hopefully you will get some more info from the consultant so that next time will be the last time (in a good sense). I wish there was something I could say that would help. Thinking of you.

Big *Hi * to all other GG's: Aphrodite, Boo Boo, Catt, Catt77, EllieJ, Doozer, Hoopy74 , Jen, Lou-e, Sanjo, SamW, Sarahb, Shazi, Stacey, Steffie, Whippet, Wishing, Tashia. Hope you are all doing well.

Going crazy with all this waiting. I feel like it is one step forward and two back all the time  I think I'm losing the plot. I just wish it would hurry up and get to the point when I'm actually doing something and not just waiting on something happening. Gonna go and have a wee scream to myself 

Suzi


----------



## lisab24

Thought i would pop on and say a big hello to everyone  , as you probably already know i'am just new to this thread but thought i would join as it is a good comfort to be able to talk to other people going through the same situation. First i would like to thank  Mrs r for mailing me to let me know about this thread, the truth is i already knew about it but never got round to leaving a message and was a bit nervous about doing so  .

Mrs r, i would like to say good luck to you on your 2ww and hope you get the outcome you have always dreamed of  . 
Sadie, congratulations on your  , i have read your progress on the FET diary post and am so happy for you  
Tracy, i have read your progress on the FET diary post and was sorry to hear your outcome , good luck for your next attempt though!
Also good luck to everyone else who is reading this.

I'm currenlty waiting to undergo natural FET at GRI. I had my first blood test today but have to go back on wednesday for another until they detect a surge, but i will keep yous all updated but bye for now


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs, hope u r all well

Suzi  -  Thanks for thinking of me. I satrt taking my Norethisterone pills tomoro for 2 weeks to bring on AF then will start stimms after that so nothing doing really until then! All going well I should be PUPO within 5 weeks  

Lisa - Welcome to the thread and good luck with your treatment

Sadie - Huge congrats to you - wonderful surprise  

Tracy - So sorry about your loss - it is so difficult this fertility saga!  

Mrs R  -  U are fairly ticking off the days - it'll pass in no time  

Kim - That is such wonderful news about your scan - you must be so excited  

Ranweli - Huni the worst bit is the waiting - once you start it will race along like a giant rollercoaster - hang on in there - your time will come really soon  

Good night all and lets see what tomoro brings!!

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

sorry i haven't been on for a few days, had a family wedding at the weekend and my wee brother-in-law's graduation yesterday so stayed at my mum's all weekend. saw my cousin at the wedding who is 8 months pg so hoping it's contagious! finally tried to catch up with you all this morning and something's up with my stupid bt wireless so had to dig out a cable and try to re-install the broadband. not a fun hour!

anyway, sadie... gosh, it's been an exciting weekend for you!!!    congratulations!!!!!           i am sooo happy for you, you really truly deserve this, you and dh must be over the moon! and how amazing that there's the chance of hat-trick twins for the ggs!! when is your first scan?

mrs r, how's the 2ww treating you? nearly a week down already, not long till 2nd july! lucky babydust...
  
  

kim, fantastic news that your twins are growing big and strong. love your new ticker! 

mrs hoopy, hope you had a lovely birthday and are enjoying a relaxing few days away with your man. not long till your scan on thursday... 

mr hoopy, i can see why you were a little confused over the two-week thing.  i've always known about that but was more confused about the few days that they seem to nudge either way. maybe your new book can tell us? hope you're enjoying fatherhood-to-be!

mr lottiepots, hi, congratulations on the twins!!!  now remember, no footie chat! 

ranweli, glad your dh's appointment went well and the gri were happy with everything.  have you had any nice visits from your favourite postie yet? i know it's hard to stay positive just now but while i'm waiting i've been keeping busy by washing windows, doing loads of housework, going swimming and doing yoga as i will not be doing _anything_ that could hurt our embryos during the 2ww. blowing you some bubbles...   

suzi, glad the witch finally arrived, yay!  now you can finally get started... 

catt, thanks for explaining that one!  it's all very crazy - you finally get your head around your tx and then you have to start trying to understand pregnancy! 

tracy, i'm so sorry that things haven't worked out for you with this cycle. i've sent you a wee pm. 

stacy, i was on the short protocol at the gcrm too and i would say that generally it's a good thing as you don't need to down-reg first and the drug doses for stimms are usually lower. it also shortens your tx to around 4 weeks in total, rather than 6-7. not long for us now, roll on july! 

suzee, omg, your acupuncturist is evil!!  ouch! if you're comfortable with it then go for it but there is no way i could do it, i get enough poking and prodding down there from the nurses at my clinic thanks, i don't need any more.  i like to enjoy my acupuncture rather than dread it! good luck for your prostap today!

emmy, good luck for down-regging today. 

lisa, welcome to the ggs. i'm having a natural fet too but don't start till july. good luck, hope you get your surge soon! 

hi to all the other ggs, hope you're all well.   

well, i don't really know what's going on with me right now. i've been taking my bbt again this month but it's just confusing me - it lept up exactly when it should have  but then dropped again  then it crept back up  but today dropped again!  cm's been a bit confusing too, don't think it knows what my cycle's up to either.  it's all very weird. exciting too though - i blew up a thermometer at the weekend!!  don't ask! in the last three days i ended up having to use three different thermometers which i don't think is very sensible especially as the digital one i used today has always read lower than the exploded mercury one.  going to boots to buy a new one today, an old-fashioned one. don't like new-fangled technology.

so, that's why my ticker keeps changing! i'm so glad that we're not doing out fet on this cycle like we had planned! bloody lazy right ovary. at least it all means that i'll be on my good leftie for next month at the gcrm. silver lining! 

thanks for all the bubbles girls and guys!! you lot are the best, i am feeling ultra-lucky now!

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

Afternoon folks!

Well I'm almost half way through this anxious nervous wait, I've no symptoms of anything other than really sore boobs (which the cyclogest done last time). What scares me a bit is that my last cycle I was like this too, no symptoms other than sore boobies & I know what happened that time , I'm staying positive though & hoping that the outcome is the opposite this time  ...... if only there was a sneaky wee indication of something eh! 

I know I shouldn't but I cant help going through the various scenarios of next week......DH is trying to decide what days to take off work so I'm saying "well if it works you'll need to have next wed off cos I've got bloods then 'the phonecall' that afternoon" but "if its not going to work & AF shows up over the weekend or early next week then having wed. off is a waste of a day" + I would maybe rather have him here if AF showed Mon or Tues but we'll not know that will we??   
Ucch I dont know, I just wish it was this time next week!!!! 
Plus its DH's b'day on Tues next week (day b4 testing) - I'm soooo hoping he doesnt have a really miserbale b'day. 
Oh yeah & the other thing is we've got our friends wedding next Friday so he's off work then for that, 
I'm imagining the scenario of me driving to & from the wedding & drinking lemonade all night cos I've had the best news ever & then 2mins later I'm imagining me having a rotten time cos I'm in agony at wedding with the AF from hell................am I coping with the 2ww      ?......you tell me       
Insanity has officially crept in me thinks     

emmy - pleased to read you're pill popping as of today & have a wee diary of events all in place. Always helps when you've got dates to work towards. My days are getting ticked off but its the week ahead i fear! I'm sure I'll survive though! Good Luck hunni

lisab - hello   glad you decided to post!  Everyone's fab on here so dont feel nervous luv! Good luck for your blood tests tomorrow, let us know how you get on!

suzi - patience is a virtue (thats rich coming from me ) you'll be enjoying all the madness soon! trying to wean myself away from the PJ's  My test date is 02/07 so its still another week away! Last time AF showed day before testing so right now I wish I was mystic meg & could see into the future to this time next week, if only eh!!  stay strong sweetie 

kim -   great news about your scan & fab news that those little twinnies are behaving, sounds like you're gonna have your hands full if the scan is anything to go by  Glad all is well 

tracy - how you doing luv? 

ranweli - you back stalking the postie again now month end is approaching?

sadie - how you doing pet? Hows Cloud 9?? Did you spill the beans yest? 

 for Aphrodite, Boo, Catt, Catt77, EllieJ, Doozer, Mrs Hoopy, Jen, Lou-e, Sanjo, SamW, Sarahb, Shazi, Stacey, Steffie, Whippet, Wishing, Tashia, lottie & any other of the girlies I've missed & ovbiosuly not forgetting our 2 fab gents! 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,well feeling a bit better today except the stinking cold that appeared this morning,i was feeling a bit shivery yesterday and a bit of sore throat and just thought id caught if of my dear baby nephew,but no had a rough night in bed(dh not included )and woke up with sore throat,headache,blocked nose,The postie has still not brought anything interesting,not long now  .

mrs R-a week nearly over,well done you,you still in those pjs? your test date 2/7 isnt far away hun.will you do a hpt or wait for bloods?keep positive,         

kim-great news about your scan,and that your little twinnies are growing big and strong,is that it now till 12 weeks?        

lisab-welcome hun,you get all the support o here and more,the girls and guys are gr8t.  

sadie-did you tell everyone about your fab news? 

emmy-good luck and thinking of you hun.

wishing-you alright,whens you fet to start now? 

hi to all the other ggs and of course gbs,

  luv ranweli.


----------



## Mrs R

ranweli - sorry you're not feeling very well  Hope it goes as quickly as it arrived  
This time if 'you know who' doesn't show up before OTD then I'm definitely gonna wait & let GRI do my bloods & phone me with outcome, every time I've ever done a HPT I get bad news so I'm figuring maybe do things differently this time!
Hope you're wee letter hurries up 
take care
Mrs R xx


----------



## buster24

got next scan on the 22nd of july thats ages away, will i be able to hang on till then, mmm not sure.
hope everyone is ok and all going well.
kim xxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

Been lurking on your thread and had noticed there is a bit of a debate on what acupuncturist to use.  I've just made an appointment with Eleanor Davis who pratices out of Lenzie and Bearsden and was wondering if any of you girls had used them.

Was also wondering is you knew what the current waiting lists were at the gcrm.

Thanks
Vonnie


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

bought a new thermometer today, a nice old style mercury one and when i got home i took my temp on the crap digi and the new one to compare - a difference of 0.4 degrees!!  i knew that digi was crap but that's pretty bad!  anyway, at least that now means that my temp didn't drop today so hopefully my cycle's back on track.  if it is, i think my ticker's correct now so af should be due in 10 days and then that's me on our fet cycle.  i'm guessing et with our blasts should be around 23rd july.

sorry to hear you're feeling rough.  maybe an evening on the sofa with dh pampering you is needed?  hope you feel better soon...

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

hi vonnie,

sorry i haven't heard of your acupuncturist.  i'm at the gcrm but have already had one cycle and am now just waiting for af to start so that i can do a frozen cycle so i'm afraid i don't know about waiting times.  good luck with your tx! 

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry been AWOl for a few days. DH decided to decorated the hall so have been staying at my aunts away from the paint fumes, although it is the virtually odour free stuff so should be fine tonight to stay at home. No news of my scan date yet. GRI hurry up please.

MrsR- Been thinking about you. It such a horrible time and I know you look for signs of anything to give you reassurance. I didn't have anything really except sore boobs and even now don't have much. So try not to worry, but I do know how hard it is. Some people gets signs others don't. Sending you loads of            sticky vibes and sprinkling                      and saying lots of           for you and your wee embies. Spilled the beans to everyone yesterday they all pleased. Then panicked thinking God what if something goes wrong.   my wee baby/ies are growing big and strong.

Kim- Fab news your scan went well. Can't wait to see scan pic on Fri.

Suzi- So pleased AF has turned up. Great that you can now get started. Yippee all that dancing eventually worked.

Suzee- How was the jab? Well that you started now too.

Wishing- Thanks for good wishes. Hasn't really sunk in yet as I don't really feel pg but sore (O)(O) and felt a wee bit sicky this am and quite tired. Anyway still early days and hope all goes well. So pleased you nearly there for you FET. 

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Not long now til scan. Good luck 

Ranweli- You must be about going round the twist.

Emmy- Thanks for good wishes. Good luck with downreg.

Lisab24- HI nice to meet you. Thanks for following my progress. I will add you to our wee list. That is growing bigger by the week. Good luck with FET. What stage are you at? They do work have faith. 

Vonnie- Sorry i can't help with waiting times list. I don't imagine it will be that long. Why don't you go onto their website and email them to ask. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.


Love Sadie.


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

MrsR- GRI ET 18th June PUPO 2 4 cell embies on board outcome 2nd July  

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting for a date Stalking the postman

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM Waiting to start

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM starts 24th June

Tracy- GRI FET Not this time 

Lisab24- GRI FET

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

vonnie i dont think there is a waiting list for GRCM, you just call get a consultation then wwhen you have ti paid you call when your period comes, well thats what did anyway.
all the best.
kim xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies and gents,

Well had Prostap yesterday YIPPEE!!! I'm on the road again!! I've got a slight lump where it went in but thats ok, it happened last time too. Felt bit queasy afterwards but was ok once I'd had my lunch. Slight headache this morning but don't think thats the Prostap as I didn't sleep terribly well.

Just a quickie from me today, they making me work again!! The cheek of it!!! 

Welcome to the thread Lisa and Vonnie 

Take care to all and  as well.


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee, brilliant that you've now started!  i know it's still a few weeks away but do you have any idea when your et might be?

hi kim, i have a wee question for you...  i know that you were on heparin and aspirin during your fet but i was just wondering whether you're still taking them now?

the weather's pants in glasgow today, hope it's nicer where you are!

wishing x


----------



## buster24

wishing am on 40units clexane daily and 75 mg asprin, started a week before ET and think i have to take it all through my pregnancy.
am black and blue but who cares   
kim xx


----------



## wishing...

i take it the clexane is an injection then - ouch!   

i'm only taking the aspirin but marco didn't say if i should stop it at any point after et so i guess i just keep going...  for 9 months hopefully!     

now that we're only a week away from our fet i seem to have loads of new questions!

has anyone taken selenium and co-enzyme q10 in addition to a multi-vitamin?  i'm taking both but am not sure if they're ok during 2ww?!

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just to let you know got scan date for the 14th July at 13.45. Just hope I get that far this time.         .

Wishing- I only took Sanatogen pregnancy vits with folic acid. Think you should ask clinic before you start your FET as you wouldn't want to be taking something that they wouldn't recommend. I am taking Clexane and aspirin too and have to take it probably for full pregnancy, but see haematologist again 14th August.

Suzee- Glad you started. Won't be long now.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everybody

how is everyone today? 

well I dont know whats going on with me, I'm feeling a wee bit weird today.....sooooo hoping its a combination of the cyclogest & the wee embies snuggling in & not a sign that you know who is on her way         
Woke up & felt quite groggy & have been feeling lightheaded on & off, think I had this last time too so I'm presuming its the cyclogest  Also started getting weird twingey crampy pains around ovary & abdomen (this is 7dpt)....please dont let my body be getting prepared for the onslaught of a hellish AF   ........ 1 week down & hopefully 1 to go!!

wishing - your FET is almost upon you! Getting excited luv? If you're in doubt about anything then ring GCRM as I'm sure they'll be able to give you the answers! so what's the stages of the next week or so for you then? I'm really hoping this is your time  Weather's dreadful here in renfrewshire......boooo, where's summer

suzee -   you've had your prostap & are now D/R'ing.....it all happens so quickly now! Wishing you all the luck in the world with this TX  Try & get a good nights sleep tonight.

sadie - yipppeeee you've got a scan date, bet you cant wait to find out if its 1 or 2. I've got a wee feeling its double joy for you hunni  Ovbiously I'm still sending tons of   &   that those little bambinos are growing healthily which I'm sure they are! Now you're on a count down til the 14th eh! Thanks so much for the sticky dust, positive vibes & paryers!!!!!  Signs & symptoms......this am I aren't I malarkey is doing my head in!!  want to have a long kip & wake up on 2nd july 

Hoopies - hope you're having a lovely time up north! How's the weather been? Good luck for the scan tomorrow, cant wait to hear all about it! How was the birthday Mrs H? 

Vonnie - nice of you to join us  I went for acupuncture to Jan De Vries clinic in Glasgow for about 6mths in 2007 but never found it to be beneficial, I know it helps others so give it a try. Not from your area so cant comment on the girl you might use. Although I dont attend GCRM, Marco Gaudoin who runs the clinic is fab (he's been my gynae for years), he'll be my next port of call if my NHS treatment fails. Are you just starting out then? Good luck!!

ranweli - how you feeling today luv? Get the Lemsips down you!

lisab - how did you get on with your bloods? any sign of that surge?

Hugs for everyone else 

Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

less than 3 weeks till your scan!!!  don't worry, be happy, everything's fine!    

maybe it'd be okay if i take the extra vits up until my et but don't carry on through my 2ww?

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- I had some crampy pains too on/off so I would think that is a good sign. Got a good feeling for you.    but i know this am I am i not id hellish.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs r,

are you still in your pjs?!!     only a week (and 8 months) to go!       (but i think you might have to get dressed for some of that!!)  sticky vibes for you...

                          

only 9 days till af shows up (on time hopefully!) and then we can get started.  we'll be on our own for the first week or so then will have first bloods around day 9 or 10 when we'll also have to sign a load more of those crazy consent forms - you sign for them to take your eggs, sign for them to inject them, sign for them to put them back, sign for them to freeze them and sign for them to thaw as well!!!      a big waste of paper really!!!       after that, we're just waiting to surge then they'll thaw 3 of our little blasts and will put 2 back at et.  i'm so excited now!!!     

what have you and dh decided to do about his days off for otd?

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy,

just want to wish you luck for your first scan tomorrow!!!   

look forward to hearing all about it...

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

sadie ........ I so hope you're right!  
what was that about the hellish thing  No idea what you were trying to say there  Am I having a blonde moment?   

wishing -     how did you guess?  I've got on my cosy lilac dressing gown & my Green n white polka dot PJ's with my tinkerbell slippers....what a fetching site I am  
Your wee action plan sounds fab.......Sending you an AF dance.......                 so you can get kicked off with TX!!! It'll soon be you on the 2ww! 
Next week DH has booked off Wed for OTD so he can be with me at GRI for bloods & then the call, if evil you know who appears beforehand he's said to them he may need Mon or Tues off instead, his work have been really good. 
He's got Fri off as well for the wedding!Its in Seamill Hydro the wedding....anyone heard anything about it? Never been before!

xxxx


----------



## wishing...

never mind the pjs, i think you're allowed during your 2ww!  i'm not much better - trackie bottoms and a t-shirt i wouldn't wear out the house.  i was intending to do some yoga this morning but that's yet to happen!!  

haven't been to seamill hydro but i think one of my friends got married there.  think it's supposed to be very nice.


----------



## buster24

we had our graduation ball at seamill, we were bad very bad think all graduations were cancelled for the next 10 years after that      .
my DH plays at alot of wedding there too
kim xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the information regarding GCRM, due to start nhs tx in August but just looking into other clinic incase this try doesn't work.

 To eveyone

Vonnie


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Was trying to saying this has it worked hasn't it worked carry-on during 2ww is hellish. Think it me having blonde moment my brain not quite functioning this weather. Glad you DH work are being so good. 

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

ahhh I get it now sadie


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls & Guy ,

Can anyone help me out, i have had 2 natural FET's in Feb & June this year, both times i took no drugs at all and both failed. I went for bloods yesterday to confirm my latest BFN and they have just called back to say that my case has went to a review meeting and i have to call for the outcome on Friday but they have decided they want me to have a constructed cycle next time , so when i feel ready i have to arrange to go for a prostap injection.

Can anyone tell me how a constructed FET cycle works?

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R

sorry Tracy I've no idea but hey I hope it helps doll 

how you been doing?

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tracy- A constructed cycle works similar to a normal IVF cycle only you don't take the stimming drugs. I think. You have the prostap and wait till you have a bleed from that. They will bring you back probably 3 weeks after prostap and you will be given drugs to build up your womb lining and then have ET on usually day 17 of the cycle. You will have progesterone to from a few days before ET to help keep womb lining thick. It is just doing a false cycle with drugs instead of letting your body do the work and waiting for surge etc. I think that's how it would work but don't quote me on it. As I have premature menopause I just came off my HRT and my body downregs itself and then I just do what I have told you above so presume a constructed cycle would be similar. Hope this helps. Ask them when you phone on friday.  

MrsR- My spelling and grammer rubbish right now. Think the hormones frying ma brain.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi BIG   to all GG, well we transported dh sperm frm ninewells to GCRM today was also given Met this morning to start taking.

One thing tho hopefully any u girls that have/ are doing egg sharing at GCRM can help, what did/do you have to pay I'm just bit confused we paid the £645 donor cost (thought this is what donnar paid for ICSI?) also HFEA fee, sperm bn stored for use also there was ICSI fee £800 that what confusing me as this was never mentioned before nor is it on price list and i was under impression that was what the £645 donor cost was for can anyone help me shed some light on this?? Don't pay drugs as this is covered. Sorry just its confusing me.

xcxcx


----------



## Tracyxx

Thanks Sadie you are a star, i have done an IVF cycle before so i thought it would be similar but i was just confused about what happens after the prostap jab, as i knew i wouldn't be stimming so i wasn't sure what happened between the prostap and e/t.

Thanks
Tracyxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi ggs,
well cold is a bit better today it is a head cold with a bit of a dry cough,cant take anything except paracetamol coz of asthma medicine,but ok other than that.
NO LETTER ARRIVED YET .

Sadie-great new about scan,not that far away and remember you had a really high hcg levels so keep positive for your baby/ies.   

mrs r-how you doin?,i suppose its the norm to have off days on the  your going through an emotional time,thinking of you and       ,this is your turn.

hoopies-good luck for your scan.    

tracy-great to hear your feeling positive,take time to heal and then go for your dream again,it will be your turn soon.  

stacey2685-your dhs  are getting some rides,all the best for your treatment at gcrm?if you dont mind me asking why did you change clinics? 

vonnie-when my letter finally arrive,we will be having txt at gri,but if it doesnt work for us,think we will try gcrm,   i wont need them and  you dont either,where you having your nhs txt? 

buster24-how are you and your 2 little ones?   

wishing-hoping your af plays along and you can get on with your fet,iam a tracie and tshirt gal on the quiet too!!  

suzee-how the jagging goin?hope you feeling better? 

hi to everyone else,sending you all loads of               .love ranweli


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Ranweli,

Here's hoping we both don't need to go to the gcrm for tx, I'm bad for planning ahead when I should be concentrating on this attempt.  Having an nhs go at ERI (Edinburgh) and you'll see that I live in Edinburgh but from Glasgow originally and back every other week as Mum still stays West.

Y


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!  Still reading everything but my   computer seems to have gone on a big go-slow and it's doing my head in.  Takes forever to do anything so haven't been posting v much.

Stacey - I think the extra charge is for having ICSI instead of just IVF.  I'm not at the paying stage yet but when I initially got in touch with GCRM I asked them for a break-down to clarify how much everything would be.

We're going to see urologist tomorrow to discuss SSR.  Fingers crossed our chances of getting swimmers is good!

Love and hugs to you all!

Jen


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Me again, i went on to the FET thread and got all the info i was after. I knew roughly how it worked but wasn't sure about dates and i wanted a rough timeline, so now i know i will be d/r from around the 1st week in Aug and my e/t will be in the last week so at least now i have something to focus on. I could have went ahead in my July cycle but we are toying with the idea of going away for a few days on holiday so i didn't want to be d/r on holiday and i had some nasty side affects from the prostap the last time i was d/r .

MrsR you are so funny, i having been reading all your posts since you started your 2ww, i thought i went mad in my 2ww until i started reading your posts, you are hilarious!!.......... 

Tracyxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi Jen thanks yeh must be that. 

ranweli  we are intitaled to nhs treatment so to make sure DH got PESA at ninewells (where we would have to go for nhs cycle) but we decided just to try private whilst waiting on nhs we decided to go with GCRM simply as there sucess rates were a good bit higher.

Everyone else   will do more tom we have done 1000 mile round trip frm sun Mon ( with our horses) & still not caught up on sleep so off to catch some zzz's

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tracy- Glad you thinking ahead. You sound quite upbeat. Hope you doing okay.  

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Hope you enjoyed your wee break. Good luck for scam tomorrow.

Ranweli- Glad you feeling better. I know I have to stay  . I got hypno CD for my IVF cycle and now am pg I bought the pregnancy one. So did that today. Hope it helps me to stay a bit more calm. Just hope my wee one/s are snuggling in. Thanks for support you guys are great.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi there, just a quickie

Was just a bit curious about the pessaries people take after ET! In our 1st tx I was given a HCG injection to take a couple of days after ET and was told that this was in place of the pessaries ! Has anyone else been given an injection instead of the pessaries? Can't believe that this can be as effective or why doesn't everyone get it?


Your confusedly
Emmy X


----------



## buster24

emmy i used the hcg booster this cycle the only time i used it. and i am pg with twins, in the past i have used pessaries, gestone injection as i was paranoid i was not getting enough gestone support, i spoke at great length about this to prof flemming and he explained it to me and i felt much more happy about it and with only taking the hcg booster.
kim xx


----------



## wishing...

hi emmy,

i'm probably having the same as kim, an hcg injection a few days after et, also for a natural fet.  was your first cycle at the gcrm?

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi gg's and gb's,

I know I said I was gonna be positive and upbeat this time round but I'm very down today and a bit  off.

We've not made it common knowledge that we are having IF tx of any sort. Only our parents know and 1 close friend of mine.

Anyway we watching our nieces in their show last night along with other family members and we had a nice night. Once outside we were milling around chatting etc and someone came up my cousin and said "I heard your happy news" and my cousin just kinda talked over it if you know what I mean. Later I said to my mum is so 'n so pg and she (with a fakish surprise expression) said "oh didn't I tell you I thought I did" I'd sat all evening with my cousin and never congratulated her and had to run after her to pass on congrats etc. I was very embarrassed.

Anyway the jist of it is my cousin isn't the type to keep quiet, I think she'd been told not to say anything to me which can only mean one thing - the secrets out!! I'm very  if this is the case as I haven't even told my sisters, although if everyone else knows then they probably know too!!

I just feel now that they're all talking about me and its really getting to me and thats theres a big conspiracy not to tell me any baby related news.

I know I shouldn't care what other people think or say about me but I can't help it, I'm almost in  here at my desk!! And I still have a sore head as I didn't sleep very well because of it all going round in my head.

Sorry for being moany and negative, I've been trying to snap out of it all morning but maybe now its off my chest it'll be better.

Thanks Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- So sorry my love that you are feeling down. This is a very emotional time. If you know you only told your parents and your friend then why don't you ask them if they have told anyone as it is really not fair on you. This is your news to tell and share with people if you and DH choose too not theirs. Maybe you need to ask them to put your mind at rest. Remember your hormones will be off since the prostap and you will get headaches but you don't need added stress of this, but maybe they haven't told anyone. Sending you a great big   .

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi Sadie,

You probably right, I said to mum last night had she not told me on purpose and she said no.  Maybe I am over reacting and mind working overtime!!  I just need to try and shake this off.

Going out now for something nice for lunch and I think a nice wee cake to have with my tea (caffiene free of course) later, hopefully that'll help!!

Thanks Sadie, I hope you're feeling well and not long now 'til your scan although you'll feel its ages away!!

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

i'm so sorry, these things always happen at the worst time.  i don't really know what to say that might make you feel better.  we've had a similar situation in our family recently which is how we found out that we're not the only ones having tx but as the relative who was "outed" wasn't me i don't know how you should best deal with it.  have you actually asked your mum directly if she said something to the others?  i know that you're mad that your secret's out but if it was for the right reasons (your mum thought, rightly or wrongly, that she would be somehow protecting you from further upset) maybe it's best to sit down with her and explain that you realise she was trying to help but it's your personal business and it should be up to you and your dh to decide when and who you tell.  sadie's right though, they may not have told anyone.  sometimes people can be more intuitive than you think and they know without being told that perhaps things aren't happening the way you had hoped.  only a few people in my family know about us as when the other relative was outed, i thought it might be best to tell the pg cousin and my aunt so that they would understand better if i didn't seem over the moon at their fantastic news.  it also helped us and the outed couple to support each other a little through tx.   

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

i'm sorry to break the bad news but unfortunately it is not now going to happen for us, we had slight concern and got the scan done on monday just b4 we went north and unfortunately our dreams on this cycle are now over.

bloods still showed pregnant but there was nothing on the scan, we are just home an hour and my first task was to give a sample to the gri for an appointment which we got about a year agao which we did not want to use but probably will now. no idea of timescales, we have been on that waiting list over a year as nhs lanarkshire dont do icsi. we have our follow up with marco a wk on sat and hopefully we can get answers on what happened from gcrm. all at gcrm have been great, a particular mention to pat who has been first class and phoned us in dunkeld a couple of times to see how mrs hoopy was.

gutted writing this at moment, time to spread the news to family members also today. good luck every1 else


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- I am so so so sad to hear your news.   you must be absolutely devastated. Please give my love to Mrs Hoopy    . Nothing I can say to make you feel better. Stay close to each other and hang on tight. I know you will get your dream one day.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Mr & Mrs Hoopy I'm so terribly sorry to hear of your sad loss.  You really have been through the ringer!!  Life's just so unfair!!  Take care of each other and know that we're praying for you both.

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

I am so sorry Mr & Mrs Hoopy - no words can express........ 

Suzee - I can really sympathise - I have had a similar situation with my family - you have to somehow grin and bear it then move on   

Wishing - My first treatment was at GCRM too. 

Kim - Great to hear that the HCG booster was successful for you - that fills me with renewed confidence  

Ranweli - Hope your cold is much better now  

No news from me really - just popping the pills and crossing off the days!

Love to all
Emmypillpopper XX


----------



## bubbles06

i was just havin a quick look at posts and didnt want to run without saying how sorry i am for mr and mrs hoopy,you have been through such alot,keep strong and have lots of  of each other,we are all here for you and thinking of you both,
                            luv ranweli.


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - just a quick line to say how very very sorry I am to hear your news...  You really have had a tough time of it through this cycle with the ups & downs...  And this must be a real downer for your both...  Words just sound so empty - so forgive me for not saying anything that sounds right...

Big hugs     - hold onto each other - your time will definitely come.  Good luck with GRI and let us know what Marco/GCRM give you feedback wise regarding this last cycle...

Suzee - think you need to talk directly to your Mum and ask if she has been sharing about your situation - that will clear the air and put your mind at rest...  Like the others said, maybe people have intuitively read your situation without you realising too?  We went the opposite way and told everyone and we had the avoidance of baby news and lost friends along the way (who were uncomfortable with our situation when they were 2 babies down the way with us still trying etc)...  People are all different in the way they approach the IF situation - some are incredibly sensitive and kind and others just cannot be around you / take it the wrong way and really hurt you...

Love to everyone else - hope you are all well?  Am on maternity leave now - playing the waiting game - watching wimbledon & daytime telly plus a little nesting when the mood takes me...  Ever so nice to be a lady of leisure - first time for me after my normally hectic career...  To be honest dont see myself going back to working like I did before - forget the stress and travel - want to be a yummy mummy instead now!

21st July is due date - so 3 or so weeks (unless I run late)...  Then we meet our wee one (boy/girl) and get our dream after 6 years of waiting and trying all sorts...  

Am watching and reading posts everyday - just so chilled that not really contributing - sorry ladies - energy and relaxation levels so chilled that I cannot even bring myself to type a wee hello!  Poor show hey!  

Love Tashia xxx


----------



## buster24

mrs & mr hoopy i am so so sad to read your news      be strong and dont give up on your dream, just take time.
love kim xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Mr & Mrs Hoopy, I really am so sorry, its so unfair after all you've been through.
Thinking of you both, spend lots of time together, lots of tears & hugs will help!!
We'll all be here for you both when you feel up to coming back on

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

The Hoopies news has really gutted me, why do bad things happen to good people?

Tash - the time is flying in for you! You got names all picked out?

Emmy - keep the countdown going & keep popping those pills hunni

suzee - hope you're feeling a bit better about everything tonight

tracy - I really have lost the plot eh  

ranweli - glad you're feeling a wee bit better, if your letter hurries up I'm sure you'll be feeling fab!

stacey - fab everythings going to plan! Good luck!

well you'll all be pleased to know that my insanity continues today........

I'm having waves of pain in abdomen & out towards ovaries, quite intense when it happens then it dissappears for a while!   I've been on constant knicker watch all day  . No bleeding or anything. 
I've not got the light headedness today but poss a bit headachey .....boobs killing me 1st thing in the morn when I get out of bed......aaaaggggghhhhh!!! Anyone got a straightjacket handy? 
Still almost another 6dys of this to go , I'll def be needing locked up by next wednesday! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## catt

Just to say how sorry I am to the hoopies - you'll need time to re-gather your strength but keep thinking to the future.

Mrs.R - hang in there, not long now- time will pass even though it won't seem to right now!

Take care everyone,

Cat


----------



## vonnie15

Just wanted you pass a   to Mr + Mrs Hoopy, hope you are doing okay and looking after one another

Vonnie


----------



## Stacey2685

Mr & Mrs Hoppy soooooooooo sooooooooo sorry to hear ur news   I really am so sorry for what u are going threw as the other girls have said we will all b here 4 u when you ready    

Mrs R thanks n try no go 2   have got everything crossed    4 u

Everyone else   will do more later.

xxx


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy,

i am so sorry.     stay close to each other and remember we're all here for you whenever you need us.

wishing x


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi just wondered if could get bit of advice started Metformin tabs on wed (1 500mg tab a day till nxt wed when will be 1 twice a day) Will bn feeling bit sick on ad off and have upset stomach is this normal when first start taking them?

xx


----------



## hoopy74

ok thanks for support, soul destroying news - doesnt make any sense but all you want is answers but its not quite as easy as that.

take care x


----------



## SBB

Hoopy

I just wish I could reach down computer and give you both a huge hug. I truly understand what you are going through, life is so unfair sometimes. Without the help I got on this site I don't think I would have got through my MC. Take time to grieve for your loss. Nothing will make sense and sometimes there are no answers, you just have to give yourselves time. It will get better eventually and you will move on and I know one day you will get your dream. Take care.

Love Sadie


----------



## lisab24

Hi everyone, not been on for a while as dh keeps taking the laptop to work with him and forgetting to bring it back  

Still haven't detected surge yet, was at hospital today and been told to go back tomorrow for another blood test. I work a day to day contract with my work and at first they were very understanding and allowing me to come back in the same day after my appointments but the last few times i've had to take the full day off which i don't get paid for, for the sake of coming in an hour late  

Has anybody who has underwent fet had their embryos taken to blast after thaw? Also can anybody tell me what pupo stands for, i've figured that it means pregnant until proven otherwise but knowing me it probably means something completly different! its just been bugging me  

Mr + mrs hoopy, sorry to hear your news, sending you a big hug  

To everyone else   and loads of


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lisa- Yes you are right. Sorry you having a tough time at work. That's pants. Hope you surge soon. I didn't have enough embies to go to blast but had 3 day transfer 8 cells and am now 5wks 3 days pg.

MrsR- Thinking of you honey and hope your hanging in there. Not long now.                           

Hi everyone going to bed just checking in quick. have had a few cramps tonight just hope all okay.

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Hi everyone,

Lisa - just to say I had 2 frozen embies - frozan at day 3 and told GRI I wanted to try for blasts which they agreed to - however, decided to have transfer at day 4 as couldn't stand the possibility of not getting there even though they had compacted and were looking good! And it worked!! I was reading research that says blast transfer seems to only slightly increase your chances if you are 'older' i.e. over 35. If under 35 then day 2/3 or blasts seems to have same outcomes.

Sadie - I have been having cramping and had some heavy dark brown like bleeding for past week - had 4th scan on Wed there and all still ok. I just can't stop worrying and so have had all the 4 scans - 5th is on 11 July. 

Not long now Mrs.R!

Enjoy the rest Tashia - everyone says it's the last long lies etc you will have!!

Take care everyone else

Cheers,

Cat


----------



## SBB

Hi

Catt- Glad all still okay. Have they just been doing extra scans because you having problems? I thought I would just get one then onto my own HC providers in Ayrshire and Arran. The cramping has stopped today. I had it all way through 2ww and some on Monday then nothing and was worrying myself to death all week that nothing happening. Because I have no symptoms except sore boobs and tiredness. Then crampy pains last night and was worried thinking here we go. Knicker checking till about midnight then managed to fall asleep. Now they gone and just back to my normal boobs and tiredness.Think I am just going to worry myself to death until my scan and so hope I get that far this time. 2wks on Monday till first scan and it dragging in.  

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Hi Sadie,

The first scan was at ACS at 7 weeks cos I was having discharge and was worried. Second was scan at ACS that I was booked in for anyway. Then I had my antenatal dating scan at Princess Royal 2 weeks ago. Then because of my brown stuff I had 4th scan at EPU on Wed there. I then have my 5th,, 13 week scan on 11/7. If you are worried and having additional cramping or bleeding they will scan you at EPU.I am just such a worrier. I have no symptoms now - boobs not sore, no sickness, not really tired now. Occassionally I feel tired but apart from discharge I have really had it good.

So will your dating scan be in Ayrshire then? What hospital will you be going to?

Cheers,

Cat


----------



## SBB

Hi

Catt- I think am just worrying because I don't have many symptoms and I am just being paranoid after MC a couple of years ago. It is just so hard and the waiting is killing me. I will be seen at Crosshouse Maternity Unit for my scans. I only had wee bit of brown staining week past Wed and only when I wiped then nothing since. I am just driving myself nuts but I know I will just have to be patient. I think it seems a long time to wait 3 weeks after outcome date for scan as I will be 8 weeks by then. But I guess going early might not show anything and then I will just worry so will have to be patient.   going round twist. I have no reason to think anything wrong and loads of people have told me they didn't have any symptoms and I guess I will need to stop comparing myself to everyone else.

I will probaby ask midewife when I have my booking appt next week if I can have a reassurance scan at 10weeks. But don't know if that possible. If not then I might book a private one. But will need to get through first scan and make sure there is a viable pregnancy first. Please please stay my wee baby/ies.


Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, sorry in advance for the 'me' post coming up......

 I'm not having a very good today....woke up this morning & felt kinda normal . No pains, no headache no sore boobs ...nothing! Used a cyclogest pessary about 8am & then had a pretty lazy morning. I went to the loo a short while ago & when I wiped there was a small smear of browny stuff  tmi I know, I'm now ****ting it that AF is about to start......Its the opposite now - I'm scared to go to the loo incase its there. Why is this so cruel? This is me on 10dpt surely its a bit late for implantation?? I'm really beginning to fear the worst   Been crying for past hour & feel so low now
sorry for such a depressing post but feel better for writing all this down

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- That's exactly what I had and I was 12pt and I was pg. It could very well be implantation. It can lurk around for a few days after implantation hence the reason it is brown in colour as it is old blood or discharge. Give the clinic a phone on Monday or if it gets heavier there is always a nurse there on a Sunday morning doing bloods, from about 9 am. This does not mean it is over. Do you have any cramping with it?

Love Sadie  

P.S For 2 days after this I had no symptoms and still don't have much. Only tender boobs and tired.


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs - hope you are having a good weekend !

Mrs R - It is not too late for implantation - late implantation happens allthe time ! I have heard of sooooo many people who have had this! It is too early for your period it not so please don't worry  

Sadie - When I was pregnant I didn't get any symptoms til about 7 or 8 weeks! It is so hard not to worry but you just have to try and keep your mind off it! How about a wee night out or something?

Hoopys  - Hope you are both doin ok? Big  

Well I am feeling a bit anxious at the mo cos DH has been to the docs due to pins and needles in his foot for last 2 or 3 weeks. Doc said he has to wait for 4 more weeks then he will be referred to the hosp for tests. We are so scared it may be MS or something similar! He is very on edge and I can't stop thinking about it - not the nice realaxed state you want to be in for starting tx  

 for everyone I haven't mentioned
Cheers
Emmy x


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-sorry to hear youre having a bad time,when do you test?iam not sure about implantation as not started any txt yet,so iam a bot usless on that,i just wanted to offer my support to you and send you a big  ,do you feel that your a/f is going to arrive?

sadie-how r u today hun? 

emmy pops-sorry about dh,you think doctors could refer him now,not in 4 weeks,

love ranweli


----------



## Mrs R

hey sadie, I know luv & I'm trying to stay positive but this is really killing me. I really feel so sure AF is about to start  My DH is being a darling & trying to cheer me up & keep everything positive but I'm really struggling. I've got cramping now, not as intense as it was wed/thurs but just crampy twinges. Went to loo again & there was another wee bit, its kinda like stringy brown membrane stuff, gross I know. Not much, just a wee smear.
I suppose only time will tell eh, I do keep thinking of your scenario & hoping I'm following suit       

ranweli - cheers doll, I honestly do feel like AF is going to start, I've been so up & down with this TX, on wed/thurs I felt quite positive as the cramps etc were quite intense & I was thinking implantation but now because of the brown stuff I'm not so sure as I often get this prior to AF.....who knows, suppose I'll find out soon though!

emmy - I so hope you're right about it being too early for AF  

thanks for the support girls
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Kim had it too at 10dpt. Try not to give up. I know it is hard                              .                            .

Emmy- Thanks I will try to be more  . It is reassuring me when people say they had no symptoms. I just have to be patient. I so hope you DH symptoms settle down. What a worry for you. Not what you need right now.  

Ranweli- Am doing fine except driving myself   waiting on the scan. I hope this week the postman brings you letter. Would be so nice for you to get started. You must be so fed up.

Hoopy's- Sending you a  

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

sadie, I'll not give up just yet then, okay okay .........I'll get my PMA back in place!!!
Just please god dont let this be over!
         

emmy - fingers crossed your DH's symptoms are nothing luv


----------



## JJ1980

So sorry to hear the Hoopies news.  Thinking of you both.

Jen


----------



## Tracyxx

_MrsR where has all that PMA gone!!, have i got to come round there myself and sort you out.......... 

I would have been over the moon to see spotting at 10dpt, as sadie said it sounds just like an implantation bleed so stay positive.......     

I am praying  this is your time.......... 

And lots of (((  BIG HUGS  ))) for the Hoopies i was so sad to read you news today, i'm thinking of you both.

Tracyxx _


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r chin up, i'll say a wee prayer for you tomorrow at mass  

thanks every1 else for support, coming to terms with it the now, i think


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry this is going to be a me post.

This lack of symptoms thing is really getting to me. I can't get it out of my head that there is nothing happening. I do have tender (.)(.) but that could be all the cyclogest that I am still having to take. I know I should just be trying to relax and be glad that we got a BFP but I am really struggling waiting for the scan. I am finding this much tougher than my 2ww. I am just driving myself nuts and feel like am just waiting for something to say it all over.      .

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

good morning/afternoon everybody,hope ur all well,

mrs r-how you feeling today hun,hope your getting all those        thoughts back.not long now till otd.        

sadie-i so hope postie brings that letter this week,iam getting really impatient now,try not to get too upset about symtoms,maybe buster24 or lotie potts could give you some advse about there symptoms,keep positive hun,       ,

hoopys-how r u both,its such a difficult time for you both,send mrs hoopy my well wishes and thinking of you both,   

tracy-hi how r u? 

wishing-any more news on your fet? 

catt-your nearly 12 weeks already.   ,when is your next scan.

hi to everyone else,sanjo,catt77,sam,lottie potts,suzee,suzipooh,vonnie,jen,and everyone else,luv ranweli


----------



## Mrs R

Thanks for the messages folks. I'm not quite sure how I'm feeling.....had some small 'bits of browny stuff' on & off all yesterday & still there a bit this morning but its only when I wipe (tmi I know!). Since I'm using the progesterone pessaries theres a fair bit of white gunky mess afterwards & in amongst that is wee smears of brown.
I'm still a bit all over the place....one minute happy that it could be good news then the next I'm back to ebing scared about AF  I suppose I need to just take one day at a time & its good that AF has not appeared as yet! Fingers crossed it stays that way!!!    
Only got today & tomorrow left with the pessaries.
Tuesday is a day of nothing for me & then its GRI on Wed morning for bloods to confirm a result later in the afternoon.
I could do a test but I'm def not gonna.....over the past 4yrs I've only ever had bad news with a hpt so want to hold off til Wed & find out from hosp.
Hopefully AF will stay away.....fingers crossed  

ranweli - cheers luv, trying my best to stay   suppose its only 3more dys til I know for sure!

sadie - dont you be getting all down on me  You've been my inspiration & I need you to be strong & positive or else I'll      so come on Mrs  No way is it over for you, your little bean/s are just being very well behaved & giving their mummy a wee break after all she's been through so make the most of it! Could you ask if the scan could be brought forward or even chance your arm at a local epu I know it must be awful but like you've told me stay strong, keep praying & positivity all the way! loads a  ,   & tons of  

hoopy - thanks matey  I hope the big man hears all these   How's Mrs H doing? sending you both lots of luv 

tracy - I'm trying to be positive luv but the thought of it poss being AF is jst scaring me big time, I dont want this to be over!  cheers for the   &   means alot,  

Mrs R xx


----------



## lisab24

Thanks Sadie and cat for the feedback, you've made me feel more positive! 

Sadie: I'm sure you've got nothing to worry about, my friends just announced she is pregnant, 3 mths gone and didn't have a clue as she hasn't had any symptoms plus she has had some spotting but all is ok. I will keep everything crossed for you though  

Cat: Just like to congratulate you on your pregnancy and good luck for your next scan!

Mrs r: Try to stay positive, as you've said its a good thing that af hasn't arrived yet and good luck for wednesday hopefully you will get to type those 3 words you've always dreamed of


----------



## Julietta

Hiya folks, hope you all are having a nice weekend?

Just to say how sorry I am for the Hoopys, been thinking about you alot and hope you are ok and find the strength to carry on x

Sadie, mrs get that chin up big time or else! I had no symptoms at all too! The only thing I had was at 6-7 weeks a sore gum! Bizare. It was weird too as didn't feel pregnant at all but was very much so. I still don't think there is a wee baby in my tummy even though its moving around all the time. Just you wait, you will be sooooooooooooooooooooooo amazed when you get you're scan and see it for real! Then it will sink in honey. Put your feet up and relax and be good to yourself, eat lots of galaxy, that always works for me!

Mrs R, hi, you are doing so well too, not long now. I will say a special prayer for you too and so hope you get your dream too next week.

Thats me off on mat leave now! Yipeeeeeeee, feels weird to have left work for 9months! Can't get used to the thought of doing nothing. Got next week all planned out, but I am sure I will do everything on my list by friday! Even did the garden today and cut the grass! (and eat a whole bar of galaxy, opps, oh well the baba liked it!).

Going to have a wee read then got mum and her weirdo skinhead hippy boyfriend up for a roast, the joys!

Mum says, as long as she can have her glass of vino and take pretty pics of the baby she will be happy. Changed days, now I am in bed by 10pm and she is the one out dancing till 3am. Not what I would call granny material, but things may change. 

Tashia hiya, will give you al phone soon. We did a dummy run to hospital yesterday and saw the midwife lead unit and waterpool. I so got goosebumps! Jes, there will be a wee person coming out soon! The staff were nice and there was no medical equipment, stirrups etc.... in sight. They have just won awards for the best natural birth hospital. Man, what if I need drugs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Tankini packed and bags ready too.

Have a good day, hi to everyone else x


Love Julzx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r mrs hoopy will be ok, i'm sure she will be back on at some stage. again thanks all for support, 2 many to mention. everytime i thank more ppl write nice comments which are very much appreciated. it really does help and the support on this thread is unbelievable. there has been so much good luck and bfp on this thread recently, we are gutted that the bubble burst with us lets hope that it is truly ended and every1 else reverses our negativity.

mrs r u r next and i'm sure the big man is watching, i have to break it to below that ours turned into a nightmare, my aunt is a nun and recently we sent her a wee thank you card for her prayers!!!!!! i'm not really sure how much nuns and knowledge of ivf go!!!!!!!! ( at least i can have a wee smile to myself for that 1 )

just looking at holidays the now, we cancelled our holiday to niagara falls when we got our bfp and lost deposit, dont really want to go there now as would always think we shouldnt be there now, not sure if that sounds daft. dunkeld last week was tranquil, we needed that b4 facing every1. even mrs hoopy back at work today, i'm kinda lost without her, my and her mates all offern a hell of a lot of support but just want to be together the now then the rest will follow suit. anyways looking at carribean or sri lanka but all dependant on what we want to do with treatment.

got our first appointment for GRI this tuesday, we had been referred from nhs lanarkshire over a yr ago, havent a clue where we are in waiting list, hopefully weeks rather than months. i have to say when gave my sample other day the GRI just looks boggin , junkies everywhere, my gut reaction is a million miles awAy from GCRM. next sat we see marco for follow up, hopefully get an idea of what can be done differently next time and we do have those 2 frosties.


I know i'm going on a bit, this is the first time i have felt ok to write all how i feel. Speak soon hoopy x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thanks everyone, I will try to stay focused. Baby PMA needed. 

MrsR- Been thinking about you loads. I would give the clinic a fone tomorrow to let them know about brown stuff incase they want to check your bloods early. That's what happened to me. Sending you loads of            sticky vibes.

Hoopy- Glad to see you feeling a wee bit better. A holiday will do you the world of good. Good luck for appt at GRI and with Marco. 

Julz- Thanks dear that has reassured me a wee bit. I know I need to focus on the   things. Just scared I guess. Lady of leisure then. Bet you will start nesting and doing loads of housework. Not long now eh!

Ranweli- That postie will come this week and if he doesn't phone and pester them again. Surely someone can tell you by checking computer for appts.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
i just want to say a big THANK YOU for all your support they all have me in tears (neighbours must think i   )
totally did not see that news coming even though i had a slight bleed  but what can you say !!!had to change my password in work today from baby1 as in tears ( not a good sign fro m the boss)so its now hope1

sadie you get your    back or else mrs!!! this is your turn you will be pushing that pram down the street next febuary(watch out for the ice patches!! )i think we all think that once we get that bfp thats the end of the nightmare 2ww instead it just becomes the 9month wait

mrs r  no af is GOOD NEWS as all the otherbfp ladies have said brown stuff is good news so you stay   

sorry not doing anymore personals but again thank you for all your support i am still avoiding freinds and family(t mobile wondering if i ve lost my phone ) so being able to get some sympathy and understanding at the moment is just what the doctor ordered 

thanks to everyone
mrs hoopy x x x x


----------



## spooq

Mr and Mrs Hoopy, I truly was gutted to hear your sad news and am sitting here with tears in my eyes. It just isn't fair and life can be so cruel sometimes. There really isn't anything I can say to make you feel better but just know that I am thinking of you both  

Mrs R, come on PMA!!! The 2ww must be so tough and you've been doing so well. Only a couple more days to go, don't give up now hun     

Sadie, I remember reading somewhere on another forum someone was worrying about one thing and the next and another person replied "a typical IVF pregnancy then." Because of all the heartache you've been through, it'll be difficult to feel 100% at ease - if you know what I mean. Try and push any worries to the very back of your head and stay   Before you know it, you'll be looking at your bubs (maybe plural!) on a screen  

Sorry GG's, just a quick post. Been feeling really sorry for myself lately. Had a few days off doing some decorating. Keep feeling really negative and freaking out how I'll cope when someone close to me tells me they're preg. I've been lucky so far that none of my family or close relatives have had babies. If it doesn't work for us, I feel like we'll have to move away c'os I couldn't handle it. I'm such a psycho, sorry


----------



## Mrs R

I'm feeling really   I know everyone is telling me positive stories etc but even today I've still got the browny stuff  
How long did you girls have this for when you all had it?
Its driving me insane, I'm finding its worse an hour or so after I use the pessary, the brown stuff is smeared in amongst the gunky mess from the cyclogest. Then other times I use the loo & there's nothing there then I go back again & its back......I'm feeling a big emotional mess today. 
I really am so sure its my AF & my heart is totally sinking!  

sadie - I've just rang GRI & spoke with one of the nurses. I've explained everything to her & they'll not let me bring OTD forward to tomorrow  I'm so upset. I was hoping they'd tell me to come tomorrow instead of wednesday, its only one day earlier but she said no it's best for me to wait. Dont know how I managed to hold it together on the phone. She said they'll not know til wed afternoon til bloods come back but it could be sign of preg or AF. I feel so down & cant stop bawling my eyes out. I feel so sure its gonna be all over  How you feeling today? hope you're feeling bit more positive hunni.

lisab - cant even think that far ahead about the 3 magic letters cos this spotting or whatever it is has scared me big time, I'm so certain its gonna be all over. I hope its not, how are you?

julz - thanks hunni, I'm just a big mess today. Just wish I knew one way or another but I'm too scared to do a hpt as I think I know in my heart what the outcome will be. Thanks for the prayers. Fab news your off on mat leave now!!

hoopy - good luck with looking for a holiday....just what you both need.  Think that'll be our next port of call....a wee break away in the sun to forget about everything! Good luck with your appt 2moro & also for the follow up at gcrm

mrs Hoppy - try & stay strong (rich coming from me who's sitting bubbling the now!), you & Mr Hoopy should get away & have some quality time together. I really have been thinking of you lots & wish I could change things for you, why is life so cruel? Never give up hope....so I'm liking your new password! Struggling big time today, just wish AF would come cos I really feel like this brown stuff is the start of it. Positivity has taken a complete nosedive today  lost of luv xxxx

suzi - I'm trying hard not to give up but kinda feel defeated, wednesday seems like forever. The feelings you're having are only natural so you're not a freak! enough of that! Keep your chin up xx

bye for now folks xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Suzi and Mrs R - I wish I could give you some great comforting words of wisdom but the best I can do is "try and stay positive".

Mrs R its not over yet, we're all  for you and your wee embies. As Sadie said, it could be left over from implantation and been there for a while and thats why its so dark. Whens ur OTD, is it Tues?    

Suzi I know what you mean. As you know I recently heard my cousin is pg and I was surprised at how it made me feel. I was very jealous and angry but that soon went and I am pleased for her (although naturally I would make a better mother ). Please try and be positive. I'm having my EC around 30th July and ET around 2nd Aug so I'm hoping we'll be on the 2ww and we can be psychos together!!!! 

Well I'm feeling better now. I chickened out and didn't ask mum about spilling the beans, I really don't want any upset just now. AF due tomorrow and I'm feeling crampy so hope she arrives on time! Had my first hot flush this morning, I don't think they started until after I'd had Af last time.

Can I ask a  question. Does stimming also thicken your womb lining and if so should I start drinking pineapple juice whilst I'm stimming. I heard you girls talk about drinking pineapple juice to thicken lining.

Hope everyone else is doing well and I'm sending lots and lots of  to you all!!

Luv Suzee


----------



## suzee

Sorry Mrs R I just realised your OTD is Wednesday I'm such a thicko!!    I'll blame it on D/R hormones!!


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone..

I've not been on for ages as I've had restricted access to internet in work they are really clamping down on it just now and also probs with the computer at home.. anyway broadband seems to be working for now.

There has been so much going on and firstly I just want to say how sorry I was to read the news of Mr & Mrs Hoopy.. There is nothing anyone can say at a time like this to make you feel better but you two seem to be doing well and glad you're both able to come back on and 'talk' about it.. This site is such an amazing support and we'll all be rooting for you in the future.. Big hugs to the two of you and stay close..  

Also I've not congratulated Sadie on her news.. Sadie was delighted to read you got a BFP.. you really have been through it and if anyone deserves it you do.. you are always so supportive of everyone else and I'm so glad it's your turn.. I know you're now freaking out about the 7 week scan but I think that's natural especially after what you've been through.. I'm waiting on the 12 week scan and for some reason I'm really panicking too.

Mrs R - Try not to give up hope..     As lots of the girls have already said that can be a good sign and as long as   has not shown her face then there is still hope.. thinking about you and praying for a positive.

Ranweli - how are you, hope you are staying sane waiting for that letter!

Suzipooh - You are not a psycho!!  Think we have all felt like that from time to time.. just think though it could be your time soon  

Suzee - wee dance for a/f coming on time..         and best of luck for the treatment..

Buster - How are you doing?  Did the scan go well?

Julietta - Not long to go now.. you must be feeling dead excited!

Hi to the girls I've not spoke to yet, Tracy and Lisa... this site really is a god send.

I've not really got much news.. 10 weeks tomorrow.. I'm still waiting on a scan date from the Queen Mothers.. there was a mix up with the referral letter so not received it yet.. hopefully should get a date tomorrow.. i'm being very impatient and panicky and just dying to see my wee bubbas again to make sure everything is ok.

Love to all, take care.. x


----------



## lisab24

Hi everyone,

Phoned gri today for results on my bloodtests and eventually detected my surge  , transfer will be going ahead on wednesday depending on how many embryos survive the thaw but i've to give them a wee phone tomorrow to find out.  

Mrs r, just to let you know i will be thinking of you and good luck for wednesday, don't give up yet- think positive !  

hi to everyone else, and sending yous lots of


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,still no news on that darn letter,pleassssssssssssssssse let it arrive this week.

mrs r-how r u doing today, 1 day to go,hope youve got your positivity back and praying that you get your magic 3 letters tommorow,         ,

hoopys-a holiday sounds really lovely for you both,it will give you time together and to relax before making any more decisions,how did your appt go at gri today,?  

sadie-hows u? 

lisa b-all go for your fet,praying for you that your little frosties thaw and you get good grades for et.let us know how you get on.       

lottie potts-bet your getting excited for your 12 week scan to see your little babies,what date is your scan? 
see you for now,luv to everybody,   ranweli


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

Well today is 13dpt for me & tomorrow is OTD, this is also my 1st cyclogest pessary free day.........
I have to say that the brown spotting has gotten heavier & is pretty much there all the time now  
Feel pretty numb about it all now, more or less resigned myself to that fact that tommorrw will bring a BFN. Cant see any way back from this, the way I am now is how I usually am before full AF flow so I can only assume it'll be happening very soon. The brown smears has now turned to full brown dischargey stuff is getting darker & I'm just waiting for the red to appear any minute. Also got AF cramp & low backache which are classic AF signs for me. Think yesterday I knew it was all over hence the copious amounts of tears ......I'm all cried out now!!
I'll still go to GRI tomorrow for bloods because it gives us closure (& them), not expecting anything other than a BFN now, this was our last nhs attempt so we'll need to have a think about our next steps & decide when we can face trying again at GCRM.......think a holiday is definitely on the cards.
All I keep asking now is why yet again its failed & how life can be so god damn cruel & unfair but hey you'll all know about that eh!

ranweli - thanks luv, cant see me getting the magic letters now but c'est la vie, where the hell is that postie?

lisab - hope you've got good news about the thaw! Good luck for transfer tomorrow hunni, I so hope this is your turn!

lottie - booooo to your work, imagine not allowing you to come on here! Thankd for thinking of me. Hope you're taking things easy & you're scan will be here before you know it!

suzee - any sign of your AF? hope it shows luv 

sadie - how are you hunni??

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx

I'll pop on tomorrow with official result but aint holding my breath xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- I so hope you are wrong about tomorrow, but I won't patronise you as us woman usually know our bodies quite well. I think a holiday sounds like a good plan. Sending you a massive hug.   I am doing okay still driving myself round the twist but hey ho it will continue for next week and a bit.

Ranweli- If that postie not here with your letter by end of week I would be phoning them again. You must be about round the twist as well.

Lisab24- Good luck with thaw tomorrow. Hope your wee embies are good and strong.

Lottie- Thanks dear. I am still being very cautious as I am so worried something might go wrong. But the last couple days I have been a wee bit better. Glad all going well with you.

Suzee- Af dance coming your way.                                   . Hope this helps.

Suzi- You not a psycho we have all felt like that at one time or another. I was moving to Aussie the last time!!!!. This is such an emotional rollercoaster but once you get on it it is hard to stop. Hence 5 times down the line. Don't give up before you even start. Get that PMA hat on it will work for you.        . I know I am a fine one to talk, I am good at giving it out but need to listen to myself sometimes!!!!!

Mrs Hoopy- Thanks so much for the    thoughts talk, after what you have been through it means alot to me. I am feeling a bit better about everything over last couple days. Haven't got any more symptoms than I had really but have decided that I have no control over what happens except being more positive so hopefully that will help. I have been doing hypnotherapy cd too. I know it isn't a concellation but you have got your wee frosties and look where Kim, Catt and me are. It can and does happen. Your chances of getting pg are greater now because you have been pg so once you are ready to move on please keep this in mind.  

Been out for lunch today with one of my friends who had IVF at GCRM and got pg 1st time. We have been friends since we were 20yrs old and it hard to believe we pg at same time. Her baby will be due 1 mth before mine. It was good to get out for a wee while as it has past another day.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs

Feeling a bit down today    DH has now developed double vision and was a docs again. He is being referred to Southern for tests in a couple of weeks probably! However we are pretty sure it's MS. Not sure whether this will affect our IVF - due to have EC/ET round about then! Not sure what to do for best - PMA is tricky at the moment  

Sorry for the "me" post

Emmy xx

PS. Good luck for tomoro Mrs R - miracles do happen


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r i know like us u   so keep the faith i really hope things work out 4 u

me + mrs hoopy had a good news day 4 a change, it turns out come august september we will be top of the gri waiting list for nhs lanarkshire and will have 3 attempts, a  dr nelson who ws ab great. we didn't expect that, as we were expecting to be further down list political sude of it and that, chuffed to bits WE WILL NOT BE DEFEATED


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr Hoopy- Scott Nelson is fab at the Royal and without him we would not be pg. He is the one who agreed to give me the heparin and who is doing a lot of new research he does really know his stuff. That is fantastic news about where you are on the list. I have a good feeling for you guys next time.


Em- So sorry to hear that you are having such a rotten time. I will say a wee   for you and your DH.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Hi!  Was hoping some of you GCRM folks could answer a question for me please.

When it comes time for me to get scans to check lining etc etc do the GCRM offer evening appointments or will I need to take lots of days off work?

Thanks (in advance!)

Jen


----------



## catt

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie to say to hoopies that yes Scott Nelson is excellent! I would even pay to go to GRI to have him manage treatment. He is so up on current research and full of suggestions and very much tailored our treatment and look where it got us. So that's great you've spoken to him. Take care.

Sadie - I don't have any symptoms apart from now I feel my belly has gotten bigger but I have been eating much more than I usually would and no exercise! So don't worry - if you search the threads loads of people have nothing at all - it doesn't mean anything. When's your scan?

Mrs.R - thinking of you tomorrow.


Lisa24 - good luck for you wee embies!

Hugs to everyone!

Love Cat


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

sorry i've not been on for ages! i've been trying to stay away from the internet as i'm sure i now know all there is to know about frozen transfers and so reading anything more isn't going to be any help and will just drive me crazy! officially only 3 days till af arrives and we can finally get going so hoping the witch behaves herself and shows when she's meant to!

mr & mrs hoopy, i'm really glad that your appointment today went so very well. that's great news that you're near the top of the list and also that you'll be able to have 3 cycles on the nhs. i hope you two are doing okay and have found somewhere nice to go on holiday where you can relax and spend some quality time away from all this tx business.  hope you can get some answers at your follow-up next weekend. (i know you might not be thinking about this just now but i know that if you have frozen embryos from a private cycle, you must use them before you can have treatment on the nhs. just thought i'd mention it in case you hadn't been told.)

stacey, how are you getting on with your metformin? is it still giving you an upset stomach? i guess you must be starting your stimms soon - not long till we will both be in the 2ww! 

mrs r, i realise that you are sure you know your outcome but a little positivity can only be a good thing so don't give up completely.    it's not unusual to get a bfp after "af" seems to have arrived. good luck for tomorrow.   

lisa, good luck for et tomorrow!! 

suzee, glad you're feeling a bit better about the family stuff now. hope the hot flushes aren't too bad. the stimming drugs definitely do help to thicken your womb lining. i've heard about pineapple juice and implantation too but didn't know about it until i was in my 2ww last time so only had it then. i think it's to do with the selenium but i'm not sure whether it's good for thickening up your lining from the start or just around implantation time. i guess it couldn't hurt to take it right through. 

sadie, keep thinking positive, your little one or two are doing great!  you're always so great at boosting everyone else's pma, please let us do the same for you?     

ranweli, i can't believe the postie hasn't brought your letter yet!  maybe he's holding it ransom?! 

suzi, try to think lovely, positive thoughts - it will work for you and soon it will be you announcing your fantastic news to all your friends and family, so now need to flee the country!   

jen, you can usually get appointments at the gcrm very early in the morning, from 7.30am onwards. they do evening appointments too but i think they would probably rather see you during the day while you're having tx as they call you in the late afternoon with your blood test results. 

catt, glad everything's ok. i'm sure it must be a nerve-wracking time but don't worry, be happy - your bubs is doing fine! 

lottie, hope you get your scan date through soon so that you can see how your little uns have grown! 

emmy, i'm so sorry you and your dh are having such a worrying time. i hope everything's turns out to be okay. 

tracy, how are you doing? 

kim, another random question regarding aspirin... i've recently read that aspirin can deplete your body's stores of folic acid and was wondering whether you took extra folic acid during your cycle? 

jules & tashia, not long now...  

hi to mr lottiepots, ellie, aphrodite, boo, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, vonnie and anyone i might have missed. 

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi evryone
just popped on before heading out to work
mrs r i ve been thinking about you alot and want to wish you either good luck for today   or lots of strenghth or even both sending you lots of    as well

i m glad scott got some good feedback from you guys both me and mr hopy got the "marco" feel from him,he even said he would put me on menopuar and not gonal f as i responded better on menopuar and that it would be "third time lucky" so got a real good feel from him,so heres hoping,really did nt think i would be excited about treatment again so soon after last time but when your on this rollercoaster,you take good news when you can

anyone better go hoping m8 is nice and fast this morning as schools on holiday and save me my usual hour carpark sitting 

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Catt- Thanks so much I am feeling better about things over last couple of days. I just have to think  . I have to say that I am finding this bit tougher than my 2ww. Gald your wee bubba doing fine. Can I ask what your blood levels were on the day of testing? How many days post transfer was it? Just if you can remember.

Wishing- Thanks dear my PMA is back but it so hard not to worry. The other pg girls have reassurred me over last few days so have felt a wee bit better about everything. Just seems to be dragging in till scan date. Will do a wee AF dance for you so that you can get started.                                         .

MrsR- Am thinking about you today and am   hard for a positive outcome. 

Mrs Hoopy- Glad you feeling good about treatment. Apparently Scott Nelson is working closely with Marco to improve things at GRI. He is an academic attached to the University and is doing alot of research. I think you will be in excellent hands there. Got a good feeling for you.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi Emmypops,

I'm so sorry to hear that you and Dh are going through such a rough time.  I really hope its not MS, when will he find out?  My MIL has MS she was diagnosed 15 yrs ago.  She lives a full life and has a better social life than me!!  Theres no holding her back.  I'll be thinking of you both  

Sadie, each day is a day closer to getting your scan and seeing your wee bubs for the first time!!   

Mrs R -   for you today   

Ranweli - I'm gonna go and hi-jack the postie and DEMAND he gives you your letter!!  

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - I'm under Dr Yates at GRI but its always been Dr Nelson I've seen.  He is a lovely man and was very positive even after our BFN.  We're paying for these tx's just now as our turn doesn't come around until next year and its Dr Nelson we got as private patients.   

Wishing - good to hear from you, how are you doing? The internet can be a scary place, to much information etc.!!!  

Jen - Sorry can't help out with scan appt times at GCRM sorry but   with your tx!!

Suzi - Any sign of AF yet?                        just to help her on her way. 

Well I'm still waiting for AF, she was due yesterday, feeling crampy but still no show.  We're going up north to inlaws place for a wee holiday this Friday and I just know that   will show up on Friday when I'll be stuck in the car for hours!!  Thats typical!!

2 weeks today I'll being having my first scan!!  YIPPEE!!     all the way!!!

IF tx and patience just don't go together do they!!! 

Hi to everyone else, bid  and  to you all,

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

just wanted to pop on to say good luck to mrs r,and i so hope and pray your instinct is wrong,be back on later to do more personals,            luv ranweli


----------



## Stacey2685

Mrs R, just wanted to say            for today really hope u get those 3 magic letters!! And sorry you had such hard time on your tww.

Sadie,  as others have said try not worry (easier said than done I know) there are allot of people that get very little symptoms.

Lisa24 Good luck with ur embies  

Emmypops, so sorry u are going threw such tuff time with ur DH hope all is ok will be thinking of you  


Mr & Mrs Hoopy so glad things are looking up for you both    for ur nxt round

Wishing thanks yes upset stomach seems to have settled down now as of today I' uped to taking Metiformin twice a day just waiting for witch to show her face due anytime from today onwards keep running bk n forward hoping to c sign  


Catt, Really glad all is well with you  

Big   to all other GG

Sorry in advance for this next bit but need let out I have felt very positive about our treatament as a whole but it seems the closer it gets the harder I find it, I keep worring if it doesn't work  it scares me tbh even worry something will go wrong with DH sample and won't get any fertilised!! I think what makes it harder is when was feeling positive was thinking forward to things we do every year with DH family and thinking will be so far preg by then daft I know but how it going to feel if not again!! 

XX


----------



## suzee

HI Stacey - Its hard all this worrying and very tiring!! Its ICSi you're having isn't it?  So are we.  Its not crazy thinking about the future, as soon as something is arranged I mentally work out where I will be in tx or if it works, how pg I will be, its natural you can't help it.  I've already told DH I'm not cooking this Xmas!!  Do you have a date for EC/ET yet?  I know its hard but please try and get your   back.

I'm waiting for   too so heres a wee dance for you, me and Suzi!!


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks suzee, Yeh it ICSI we doing I'm on short protocol not bn given a date as yet but looks like we'll all b about same time!! Never imagined I would want witch to come Lol!! Just need to try get    thanks again  

xx


----------



## suzee

Yey Stacy we can go through the whole 2ww madness  together!!!

These hot flushes  are doing my head in!!!!!!!!!! I swear they're worse than last time!!!


----------



## Stacey2685

Yep u think we should start taking bets on which of us loses our sanity first!!   

xx


----------



## suzee

What do you mean loses it, I've already lost it!!!!


----------



## Stacey2685

Suppose can't lose what u never had, will change that to which one of us is carted off in straight jacket first   

xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,well iam really down today,its about that darn letter i ve been waiting for,are you ready for my rant,
as most of you know i phoned gri begining of june to see how far we are on the waiting list to be told we are at the top,so have been driving myself mad waiting for a letter to arrive,well this morning still no letter so i decided i would ring gri to find out whats happening,i spoke to a ladie and asked if an appointment had been made as iam goin mad waiting,well she told me that we are nowhere near the top of the waiting list and was quite angry that someone had told me a lie,by this time i was crying down the phone,the ladie told me that our earliest she thinks we might be called up is october,i was so upset and angry that someone could tell me a lie and get me excited at the prospect that it was our turn,i am absolutely devastated,iam bawling again as iam writing this i just feel so down and hurt,        ,

mrs r-hope your getting good news as i write this,


----------



## suzee

Ranweli - Thats awful, how could they have done that to you!!!!  I'm so angry for you!!! I'm glad you called though and checked up on it though or you'd still be waiting around.

    for you

Suzee xx


----------



## Stacey2685

ranweli   I'm so so sorry u have bn treated / hurt like this!! I think it is absoloutly shocking that you have bn misinformed in this way people should make sure they have there facts 100% right before saying things do they not realise this journey is hard enough without people giving you hope just to take it away again, sorry for rambling just so angry this has happened to you 

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- That is bl**y awful. No wonder you are hacked off. Why don't you email Isobel Traynor she is the clinical manager and complain? Her email adress is [email protected]

She is good at sorting things out and it wouldn't hurt to complain about it. Even if it doesn't get you any nearer the top it might stop it happening to someone else. 

Sending you a great big hug.


----------



## bubbles06

when i was taking to the nurse,i said i just wish id knew the ladies name as she deserves to be told about doing that,she doesnt understand that she is plyig with peoples futures,after 4 years waiting for a baby of our own,i thought we was nearly there,i know october is only 3 months away,but it is just not the point,

sadie-you posted same time as me,thanks for email address,i think i will complain,ill chat to hubby 1st


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- I think that a good idea. Take care.  

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-how r u today?,are you feeling more positive? i thought catts post to you was a lovely one.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- have been feeling a bit better over the last couple of days. Not got anymore symptoms than I had just the sore (o)(o) and tired but hey maybe I am going to be lucky and avoid all the yucky symptoms. I can't control what will happen but I can control being   so need to stick to that. Thanks to all the support from everyone on here I will get through the next week and a bit and hopefully see my wee baby/ies. Thanks

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

that is shocking!  i'm so sorry, i can't believe someone would give you false hope like that without being absolutely sure of their facts.    it's definitely worth emailing isobel like sadie's suggested, even if it only stops the same thing happening to someone else.    

wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

i'm glad you're feeling more positive today!!!      thanks for the af dance.  i can barely contain myself i'm so excited about starting this fet!

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just popped back on to see if mrs r had posted,    
sadie-discussed wi hubby and i sent that email

love ranweli.xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-just been on my emails and it had a delivery report saying isobels email is invalid,is that the right one?sorry for being a pest.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- [email protected]  sorry I gave you wrong spelling of Isabel. This is the right one now. Good on you girl.

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-ta very much,its sent this time,
                    love ranweli


----------



## Mrs R

BFN for me as suspected 

Full AF started late last night so I knew all hope had gone

Thanks everyone for being so gr8 these past few weeks!

I'll be back on soon to catch up with you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- So sorry my love. Take care of you and DH. Marco will work his miracle for you when the time is right.      

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-so sorry for you and dh,was really    that this was your turn,keep strong hunni,luv ranweli


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Just a quick couple of posts...

Mrs R - so very sorry for your BFN - never nice to cope with - even if you suspected it...  Take care of you and your DH and try to focus on the next time (I know this is easier said than done)...  Your time WILL come!   

Sadie - have been meaning to post about my symptoms to encourage you - I had NOTHING by way of symptoms throughout my pregnancy (aside from our complications that is)...  Aside from sore (.)(.) at the start (and even then that was not all that bad) - no sickness, heartburn (even now) - so dont worry yourself honey...  I think IVF pregnancies can be different in that there are not always any signs - as to be honest I think our bodies have been put through so much - that they dont have the energy to put us through any more (hoorah)!  I think you are just in a teeny wee bit of denial that you actually have that wonderful & dreamed for BFP - as in shock / cannot believe it has happened to you - I say this from experience!      Enjoy no symptoms - the last thing you want is to be bent over the loo being sick for the next 8 weeks - count yourself one of the lucky ones!    

Emmypops - hope all is okay with your DH - keep us posted...

Ranweli - let us know how you get on with your complaint!  Always worth shouting - as he who shouts the loudest sometimes gets the results!

Anyway, love to everyone else - reading all your posts everyday during my wait for baby to arrive...  Just under 3 weeks until our due date - but taking that with a pinch of salt = as could be early / late...  Cannot wait to meet our wee bambino!

Love Tash xxx


----------



## hoopy74

so sorry mrs r any consolation we know what you are going thru x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
so so sorry mrs r,this treatment is just so awful sending you both lots of hugs    

ranweli that is an absolute disgrace some people have no concept of what and who there actions are hurting,i hope you your email was good and cheeky as we should not accept this type of incompetence from  anyone,i am also sorry you have to wait after getting your hopes up october is not long away and just think a june/july baby would be wonderful as summer clothes look so much cuter 

mrs hoopyx


----------



## Stacey2685

So sorry Mrs R   we are all here 4 u when u ready.

xx


----------



## spooq

So sorry Mrs R   Hope to hear from you soon, take care


----------



## lisab24

Mrs R  sending you a big hug  , i'm so sorry it didn't work out for you this time you must be devastated, take care of you and your dh i'm sure your time will come!  . 

Emmypops, hope your dh is ok and that your treatment still goes ahead, let us know how you and your dh get on 

ranwelli, sorry to hear you were let down by gri, thats good that you have emailed them to complain as they shouldn't be allowed to get away with making mistakes like that and hopefully this will stop the same mistake being made to other people! still octobers not that far away, it will be here b4 you know it!

good luck to everyone else, sending yous all a big


----------



## suzee

Mrs R - I'm so sorry, I really feel for both you and DH. Plenty of tears and big long hugs from each other.  Please don't give up.  Take care of each other and we'll hear from you soon.

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs r,

i'm so sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time.    we're all here for you whenever you need us.

love wishing x


----------



## buster24

mrs r just sending you a big    .
hi everyone hope all is well, ranwelli hope you get it sorted out with GRI, 
kim xx


----------



## emmypops

So sorry Mrs R. Take your time and make sure you and Mr R have lots of cuddles before you start deciding on your next move  

Ranweli - That is simply shocking - let us know if you would like us all to send emails of disapproval to back you up? I for one would be glad to   

Mrs (& Mr) Hoopy - Glad to see you are back in circulation again after your disappointment - you are doing really well  

Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
i got a reply back it was a lovely email stating that we are at the top of the waiting list for icsi,but the nurse hadnt informed us on my 1st phonecall that the ivf list and icsi list run alongside with each other so are still in the queue no7.  

i want a bit of advice from you all,i said back in march that we were offered to have some stimulated iuis while we wait for icsi but turned it down when found out about the waiting list situation,we have had iuis before but not medicated,i phoned the clinic today now that the timescale has changed and am still being offered this treatment,i thinking about having this,they said they can start nxt a/f.what do you think? 

mrs r-how r u today hun?i know you were kind of expecting your result but its still upsetting,keep strong hun.    

mrs hoopy-great to see you posting,and thankyou for your lovely comments.     

wishing-how r u?hows your fet tx coming along,any news on when your estimated et will be.  

sadie-thankyou again for email address,not long now to your scan!
  

emmy pops-thankyou for your offer of help,if anything else happens ill know who to call for battle   ,iam feeling much better today,email reply has helped but still dissapointed you get yourself syked up and then your stopped in your track,very emotional rollercoaster nobody else knows how we feel, 

lisab- thanks hun.how r u? 

this computer is playing up it just posted half of my post  

buster24-when is your 12 week scan?any sign of a twinnie bump yet?   

thanks everybody for your support yesterday,love ranweli. 

[/quote]


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

i'm glad you had a reply so quickly.  you must feel a little better knowing that at least somebody wasn't lying to you before, just omitting some very important details!    it's up to you and your dh whether to go for the iuis while you're waiting but if it was me, i think i would definitely give it a shot.  what does your dh think?  have they given you any reason why your unmedicated iuis weren't successful?  maybe it was the timing of the   "deposit" (sorry, don't know the word!) and your ovulation?  if it was anything like that then perhaps a medicated cycle would give them more control over the timing and so might give you a better chance?  who knows, i'm just rambling!!  i'd say go for it!  

i'm so restless waiting for af to start.  there's absolutely no sign at all which is unusual.  i ov'd around cd17 and this is cd31 so there would normally be a sign by now.  typical!  

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

ranwelli i'm going to say the opposite, i think you should wait to have the icsi. initially we were on the waiting list a yr and a half ago at monklands for iui, clearly there were    problems for me. Eventually we were told a few months later after various samples that iui " was highly unlikely to work " for us and were then put on the icsi list. Mentally you would still put yourself thru a lot for iui and the figures arent that great comparing it to icsi. However it all depends on your hubbies  

Hang in there 2 or 3 months will fly in, and look on the bright side could be on same time frames ish as mrs hoopy lol

chin up please

and mrs r god bless, me + mrs hoopy being thinking about u a lot ovr past few days.

emma thanks for nice comments


----------



## buster24

ranwelli the twin bump is huge aready, i look at least 5 months pregnant already. oh my god i am going to be humungous     
kim xxx


----------



## catt

Hi everyone,

Mrs.R - sorry it's not worked this time, but keep looking to the future...

Sadie, sorry for delay in replying to your qu. My hcg was 402 at 13 days past a day 4 transfer which they said indicated a good level but unlikely to be twins - they were right! Remember though that hcg can very much vary from individual to individual so not really a good comparative indicator. I still have no symptoms btw! When's your scan?

Ranweli - I thought if your top of the list for icsi then it's you next? Icsi is a form of IVF so I can't undertsand why they say there's 2 lists? You should be next if your top - that's what happened with us. Good luck and keep plugging away at them - sometimes it is the best way to do it!

Take care everyone,

Cat


----------



## wishing...

rant...

some meanie out there must be trying to jinx my luck.    i'm not very fussy about my bubbles being a particular number but every time they end in 777, somebody's giving me 1 more, to make me end 778.  since everyone on here's pretty clued up about lucky numbers and all that, they can only be doing in intentionally.  it's just mean!    and i always make sure i give other ffs nice numbers!

sorry, in a ranting mood this morning - absolutely no sign of af.    she's due today so that we can get started on our fet cycle but there is nothing!  not even a hint!  it's very curious.


----------



## suzee

Wishing - I just 'blew you up'   to 1987.  Can you do what Sadie done and set 7777 or something on your profile?  Its crap that someone keeps doing that to ppl!!!   Tell that   to get a move on!!

Ranweli - I think I would go for the IUI's as long as it won't change your place on the ICSI list.

Sadie - How are you doing?  

Mrs R - How are you feeling hunny?  

Well Af showed up on Wednesday so thats good.  

I've decided not to go back to my acupuncturist and I've made an appt for next Fri with the Natural Health Service in High Street (as recommended).  Maybe I'm daft changing so close to stimming etc but I would rather change than stop altogether.

Hope everyones well,

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Wishing I 'blew you up' to 1987 then I came onto read post and your bubbles are now 2676?  Think theres something odd going on woth them!!!  Would maybe talk to Tech about it.


----------



## Stacey2685

Suzee we must bn blowing at same time I was wanting to 'blow wishing up' for want of a better fraze to 2777 started when at 1778 so must have started at same time  my clicking hand sore now .  hope all well with everyone will do personal later. Af arrived today so got appoint at GCRM  at 9.30 tom.

xx


----------



## suzee

Poor Wishing - everyones blowing her up today, bet she has frizzy hair now!!! 

Stacey AF dances have worked for us both so heres and extra special one for Wishing                                     

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
            had a talk with dh last nite about iuis,hes thinking the same as Mr hoopy,the fertility problem lies with dh and he got quite a bit upset,he says he feels bad that i have to go through this for our own family.i keep explaining to him that although his    is not excellent the result seem to waver every sample and that we would not be offered iuis if there was a 100% no success rate for us,so i think we are going to go for it,depending on next weeks sample,anyway i want to say a big thanks for all your opinions, 

Mrs r-hope your OK?

wishing-cant believe this is happening again with those bubble,poor sadies went AWOL not long ago,is there a way to see who's doing it,i ask for my bubbles to be blown and you keep getting them all.  ,sending you a little dance for your a/f                 .

suzee-whats the difference between accupuncturist and nhs scheme?
sorry if its a silly question,  

catt-i thought exactly the same but they said that  there are 2 lists,and although we are at the top there r 7 others on the ivf and so we are behind them,depending on the time on waiting list depends on the length of their treatment,
anyway speak to you later,
      love ranweli.


----------



## suzee

Hi Ranweli - The Natural Health Service is just the name of the business/place its nothing to do with the NHS.  I was confused at first too.

Glad you gonna go for IUI's - Good luck!!


----------



## hoopy74

stacey me + mrs hoopy just in b4 u for our follow up, good luck

ranwelli its apersonal choice, i totally understand your hsbands frustration cos i felt it too. i'm sure what you do will be right for you both, take care


----------



## hoopy74

well it turns out that it has been a chemical pregnancy we had, maybe makes a few things clearer now. major positive side was however mrs hoopy was pregnant  ( which we never got b4 ) and also we got 2 frosties ( again which never happened b4 ) we seen marco this morning for follow up.


2 of us quite positive now going forward to our next adventure quite soon with the good old nhs, happy 60th birthday nhs!!!!!!!!


every1 out there take care and have a nice weekend


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

suzee & stacey, thanks for all the bubbles, my hair is well frizzy today!!  i don't mind at all if they don't end in 7, but i just think it's weird when someone adds one to a "lucky" number!!  still no af, absolutely nothing, not even a hint!  i've been taking my bbt again this month so i know when i ov'd and it should be here by now.  

suzee, are you going to see maureen or rhona at the high street?

stacey, hope your appointment went well yesterday morning, the gcrm are fantastic.  have you started your injections now?

mr hoopy, glad you were able to see marco to discuss things.  sending you loads of luck for the nhs...

ranweli, good luck for next week's sample!      wishing you luck for your iuis...

hope you're all having a nice weekend.

love wishing xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

thanks for all the lovely messages  
We're both doing ok, even though I suspected the BFN for quite a few dys it was still a huge blow, the reality of it all is sinking in now & I'm sad our NHS attempts are now over.
We got booked up for a wee holiday.....off to Lanzarote at the end of the month, think we both need the break & I'm sure it'll do us the world of good.

I'll do more personals soon

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## buster24

hi everyone have a wee message from  sadie (SBB) sadie had a wee bleed on friday evening, she contacted the EPU and was told to call back on sat morning, by sat moring it had calmed down, she called EPU again and eventually managed to get a scan at 10am yesterday, where a 16mm sac was seen, no heart beat seen but bit early any way, she had contacted GRI who called her back after she had had the scan, they are happy all is in right place and she has just to keep her date on the 14th for a scan and pray it grows.
we should all pray for her too       .
am sure sadie will be back on to tell yous all about it in a few days, she is jsut having  some chilling time.
kim xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hey sadie
i know right now you must be going through hell but please try and stay postive you have a good size sac with a very special bundle inside just playing hide and seek from its mum and dad at the moment(can you imagine those teenage years your going to have )
just remember we are all hoping and      for all three of you

mrs hoopy


----------



## bubbles06

hi sadie,
          just wanted to let you know that i am praying all is ok     for you and your little bundle,16mm sounds gr8t and as buster was saying too early to see or maybe just playing hide and seek,look forward to seeing you post again,thinking of you and relax hun.ranweli.


----------



## whippet

Just a quick pop in to say sorry had lost thread promise will catch up later having to go out to work for an hour to teach colleague how to disconnect a chemo pump.

Whippet x


----------



## emmypops

Sadie - Just had to pop on to wish you luck   - I have everyting crossed for you  

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

just to let you know i have everything crossed for you...      it's not long till the 14th.  

love wishing xx



kim, thanks for letting us know. x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everybody,
          well it looks like iui at the mo is not happening this month for sure,took sample in this morning and 30 million per ml but only 0.06ml viable needs to be 0.5ml to have a sucess chance,back on later for more personals,  
ranweli


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

sorry to hear you won't be able to have your iui this month.    we've had problems with my dh's samples too.  what do you mean by 0.06ml being viable?

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

wishing-the nurse said that once they had cleaned the sperm and took away any that was mishaped or not good quality(concentrated) that was all that was left,0.06 million so not good enough for me to go through all the jabs,as the next sample that would be for actual txt would not improve enough and he said it would not give us the best chance possible,how r u?any news on your fet yet.


----------



## wishing...

i understand what you were saying.  it's frustrating for you two but at least your dh can try to work on improving the results for his next sample.

my af has gone completely awol so still not on that fet cycle!  i've been taking my bbt this cycle so i know i ov'd on cd17 and af should have arrived on friday but this is now cd35 and there is absolutely no sign of it.  it's very curious as i usually have 2-3 days spotting before it starts at the same time as my temp drops, but this month - nada.

w x


----------



## bubbles06

i think a/f enjoys making us suffer,mine cycle has gone from 28 days to 30 days in the past 6 months,weird ,if she doesnt arrive will they bring it on for you for fetor just wait for natural?


----------



## wishing...

no idea!


----------



## buster24

ranwelli sadies DH used special men vits that were ordered from america, and sadies feels they made a big difference, will ask her the name of them and let you know
hi everyone hope all is well
kim xx


----------



## wishing...

hi kim,

how are you getting on?

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

thanks kim,he currently taking selenium and zinc as advised.iam on sanatogen pro natel.when is your scan?


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks

just been trying to catch up properly.....

sadie....I'm praying like mad for you hunni    I hope the 14th brings good news & the scan puts your mind at ease, try & take it easy luv 

kim - how you doing luv? How you been keeping?

wishing - typical AF...never around when you need & shows when you dont want her!  Hope it hurries up for you so you can get kicked off!! 

ranweli - so sorry about DH's results  Whats your next steps gonna be now sweetie? 

Mr & Mrs hoopy - thanks for all the   I'll return the favour when you go again with the NHS!

Stacey - how did you get on with your GCRM appt?

suzee - glad your AF showed, not be long to stimming now! Let me know how the acupuncture goes this Fri!


hope everyone else is well 

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Just a quick post. Thought this might be worth a wee look: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7492949.stm

/links


----------



## buster24

belly at 11 weeks oh my god and i have stretch marks
kim xx


----------



## Mrs R

Kim - what a luvly tummy!!! Get the vitamin E & Bio-oil at the ready for those stretch marks!!
Bet you're looking 'Blooming' .....keep up the good work!

I hope Sadie's doing ok 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi, sorry not been on haven't been feeling to good.

Well went in on Sat morning all well with bloods and scan so starter FSH

Went back today and on scan endometrium (sorry sp?) measured 5.3

Left Ovary had 10, 11 & ++++++

Right Ovary 13 & +++++

Waiting for blood results back today to c if I start antagonist today.

Next appointment fri 8.30

Mrs R how are you feeling?

Kim your looking fantastic u must b so happy!!

Ranweli sori to here bout Dh result hope better nxt time!!

Wishing any sign of af yet?

Any news on Sadie?

 to all other GG

XX


----------



## wishing...

just popped on quickly...

kim, your bump is fantastic!!!  you're right, you're gonna be v big!!

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

hi girls,

kim,what a lovely bump and that little scan pic,was that at 7 or 9 weeks?my mum always tells ladies to us coconut oil on stretch marks,greasy but she swears bye it and it smells nice.

mrs r-gr8t to see you posting again?which part you going to in lanzarote?ive been a few times to puerto del carmen and loved it,me and dh are to take another sample in nxt cycle to see if its improved,  

sadie-hope ur well?keep strong,  

stacey-good luck for bloods,let us know how ur getting on?

wishing-has af arrived yet,if not here a little dance                .

hi to everyone else,
ill be back      

luv ranweli.xxx


----------



## Mrs R

ranweli - Its puerto del carmen we're off to, we've been 5times before so it'll be great to go back & visit all our old haunts! I love it there, so many fab restaurants....I'll be on a diet when I get back!  I'll keep everything crossed for your DH's next sample 

stacey - good luck with the blood results, here's hoping you get started! 

Luv n hugs everyone
xxxx


----------



## buster24

the little scan pic was my first one at 7 weeks, the second one is not just as good.
cant wait till my next one on the 22nd
Sadie is hanging in there just desperatly waiting on the scan in 6 days time, she had a bad day yesterday, but i gave her a severe talking too today   , and she had appointment with midwife, and hopefully she is feeling a wee bit more +VE now. just need to pray hard for her, but i am sure that at the next scan there will be a lovely wee heart beat       
kim xxxxx


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies, Gents (!) & Bumps

*Kim * that's a lovely bump you've got! Can't believe that you are only 11 weeks but it is twins!! Who cares about the stretch marks?! Two beautiful babies to welcome into the world  Just an excuse to get your DH to massage some cream into your belly 

*Mrs R* how are you? You must be so looking forward to your holiday. It will be just what you and your DH need. I'm sure it'll do you the world of good. You both deserve a wee break 

*Sadie * thinking of you just now  Stay positive   

*Stacey * I am on the antagonist protocol too. I start taking Norithsterone (sp?) next Monday for 2 weeks and will then start shooting up with two different drugs. Will you be doing the same?

Hi to all other GG's! Aphrodite, Boo Boo, Catt, Catt77, EllieJ, Emmy, Doozer, Hoopy74, Jen, Julz, Lottiepots, Lou-e, Mrs Hoopy, MrLottiepots, Ranwelli, Sanjo, SamW, Sarahb, Shazi, Steffie, Suzee, Tashia, Tracy, Whippet and Wishing 

I was at GRI this morning for 8.15am. Anyone else there? I was on my lonesome as DH had a work meeting first thing.

I've got Norithsterone (sp?) to start taking next Monday. Really looking forward to finally getting started!

Suzi


----------



## spooq

Another few things in the news today:

*Acupuncture 'no help for IVF' * http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7495837.stm

*Test to pick out viable embryos* http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7495659.stm

*Frozen embryos 'better for IVF' * http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7494772.stm

*IVF twins risk 'over-estimated' * http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7493024.stm

/links


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs

Suzi  - I am doing the antagonist protocol too. I finished my Norethisterone last Fri and my AF started today. I start taking letrozole tabs tomoro for 5 days then start jabbing pergoveris on Sunday - it all starts happening so fast after waiting so long !! 

Kim  - That is a gorgeous bump - wow you are going to be sooooooo big   

Ranweli  - So sorry about the sample - fingers crossed for the next one   

Stacey  - Good luck for your blood results  

Big   to all the other ggs

Cheers Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on for a few days. I know Kim has kept you up to date. I just couldn't face posting for a few days. 

I am doing okay just driving myself round the twist and not feeling very confident. This has really knocked me off. I haven't had anymore bleeding. Just need to hope and say lots of prayers   that there is a baby growing in the sac that's there. 

I can't do personals right now as am struggling to concentrate on anything. You girls and guys all know that I am thinking about you all and wishing good things for everyone.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

we're all thinking of you too.  everything will be fine, just stay positive.      in a few days time you'll be able to see for yourself that your bubs is happy, well and snuggling in for the long haul.  

happy thoughts for your wee one...
                

           

                


love wishing x


----------



## catt

Hi everyone,

Sadie - hang in there - the fact you haven't had any more bleeding is a good sign. 

Suzi - thanks for those links - very interesting.

Ranweli - you've maybe already answered this before, but can you try ICSI?

Take care everyone,

Cat


----------



## catt

Me again!

Ranweli - doh! Just read your notes and see you're waiting on ICSI so sorry about that. Do you knwo where you are on the list?

C x


----------



## Mrs R

sadie - not long now til your scan, I'm 100% confident all will be well & bubba will be beating away            

You take care hunni!


----------



## hoopy74

sadie keep the faith, i really hope everyting willwork out well 4 u.

mrs r a holiday will do you the world of good lanzarote really good i enjoyed it all they many years ago. me + mrs hoop looking almost every night also 4 a holiday on line, turkey now looking like favourite but will book in next few days. a holiday will be gr8 for us also then we like mrs r regroup also.

take care x


----------



## Julietta

Hello girls, boys and baby bumps.

Just wanted to say hi to you all and that I am sorry Mrs R  . I hope that you are OK and keep up the fight! What a rubbish raining day! Mrs R and Hoopys a nice hot holiday sounds bliss and just perfect. Sunshine is great and makes happy hormones and can cheer you up big time, especially with a yummy cocktail! 

Sadie, thinking about you to honey and am confident that you and babe(s) will be fine. No more bleeding is a great sign. Stick in and keep as busy as poss till monday.    


Being off is fab, work seems like a distant memory! A 9 month break, bliss, (well maybe 2 or 3 more weeks before baby arrives). I didn't think the weeks would go so fast being off on mat leave, man time is flying in. Going out for lunch then cinema with hubbie today. The other day we went for a 8 mile cycle in the country, jes, pretty daft idea as I couldn't quite get up the hills and quite tricky with a wee head down there! DH kept on shouting to passers by and farmers thats my wife she is 8 1/2 months pregnant! What a laugh! Wee baby doing fine, still head down and sleeps all nite, just not me! Don't think we will believe its ours until its here, quite surreal, 3 weeks to go ahhhhhhh! or maybe 5 if its late!

Hi and best wishes and luck to everyone x

love jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzee

HI all,

Been away for a few days up- North. Was very relaxing and ate lots!! I'm the size of a small house now!! DH still up there but I had to come back to work so I can take few days off later in the month for scans, EC, ET etc.

Well this time next week I'll be stimming (hopefully!!)

Wishing - I'm seeing Maureen at the High Street tomorrow morning and thanks for links re ICSI etc., haven't read them prperly but they look v interesting!!. Still no AF  I'm gonna come round and give her a good kickin!! 

Ranweli - Sorry IUI's are a no go this month  how you doing anyway? 

Sadie - I'm sorry to hear you having a worrying/stressful time of it. I'm  for you, DH and bump/s and sending you lots of     

Julietta - 3 wks to go!! OMG you must be so excited!! Are you all organised? I bet you are and have been for 6 months!!!   

Kim - Your tummy is fab I want one just like it!! 

Hope everyone else is well and sending you all 

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
kim what  a great bump!!!my friend swears by coconut oil as well for stretch marks

so sorry ranwelli about your iui get your hubby on the tomato soup and sandwiches i read some were that tomatoes were great for sperm reproduvtion as thet were a super food

mrs r how are you doing this weather? when is it you go on holiday my parents go to lanzorte all the time and love it to it will be good to get away and chill

sadie that is excellent news no more bleeding is great like i said before you are going to have one baby with attuide on your hands   please stay postive sending lots of     your way
wishing what is happening with you has that bloody af started yet and let you start tx

good luck to stacey2625,suzipooh.suzee and emmy on your treatment now youve started you all must be getting so excited and nervous  

we me and mr hoopy finally booked our holiday last night we are off to tenerife 4*all inclusive,so god only knows what will happen to my weight watchers diet need to loose at least another stone before i go s i dont feel guilty about puting it on  

mrs hoopy


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

just popped on quickly to catch up with you all.

finally, af started today so spoke to pat this morning and first blood test booked for day 12 - yay!!  

need to pop into town just now but will pop back on at some point for some personals.

hope you're all doing well.

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Getting a wee bit worried  AF arrived as normal after PRostap (well 2 days late) and had gone by Sunday but today I'm bleeding again!! I'm getting a bit worried, should I call clinic? Has this happened to anyone else before? Really don't want them to postpone or cancel tx!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls and Guys

Wishing  - Pat at GCRM was busy this morning! She phoned me too totally out of the blue to ask if I woold be able to go in for a blood test tomorrow to check my FSH levels before starting jabs on Sunday. Iam glad they are doing this cos last time I was quite slow to respond and didn't get many follies - maybe they can increase stimms or delay starting jabs and give me a better chancethis time ?? Anyway - fingers crossed  

Suzee  - Don't know why you should be bleeding - I think you better call the clinic as they are the only ones who can tell you what to do. Try not to worry  

Hoopys  - Tenerife is just what you are needing - when are you off?

Julietta  - Wow only 3 weeks to go - how exciting - you will be the first one to announce a birth on this thread since I joined - what hosp are you going to?

Sadie  - Still thinking about you - hope you are managing to keep positive - not long now til the scan  

Cheers
Emmy xx


----------



## buster24

hi everyone good luck to you all who are starting tx soon, hope all goes well.
kim xxx


----------



## hoopy74

Emma first week in september, it will be hunners of beer then come home and off it again in prep for our nhs go. the last few months i have felt like a binge drinker lol

on it off it on it off it my   doesnt know if its coming or going. i would say something tho in preparation of our 2 other attempts i didnt take a drop for a few weeks b4hand and my sampleas were much much better. mrs hoopy used to nip my head, i thot it was pie in the sky but i stuck with it for her but she def was right, it does work. on a guys say so you now can nip all your partners heads in, i will be public enemy no1!!!!!!!!

speak soon ( original hoopy ) x ( and best 1 )


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

thanks for the af dances, they did the trick and the witch (the good one!) finally arrived today so we're on the road to our frozen transfer.  i'm unbelievably excited      and simply bursting with pma!!        will have to wait and see exactly when et will be but probably sometime the week of the 29th.

sadie - hope you're managing to stay positive.  did your appointment with the midwife help you to relax a little about things? i know it's easy for me to say but try to think only about all the wonderful experiences you're going to have with your little one when he or she arrives in seven months time...  are you still listening to your natal hypno cd? i love mine, it makes me smile! 

lisa - how are you getting on?    i've been reading your diary posts, you seem to be staying pretty sane!   

suzee - it's maureen that i see, she's fantastic and has never suggested any weird points!  did you call the acs unit about your bleeding?

mrs r - a wee holiday in the sun with your dh will do you both the world of good, i'm glad you've managed to book somewhere nice. 

suzi - not long till you start now - finally!!! getting excited yet?  thanks for all the news links the other day.

emmy - how is your dh doing? great that you're starting your stimms this weekend, not long till we'll both be having our et! 

ranweli - how are you doing? are you on a mission for a good sample result next month? 

stacey - good luck for your bloods & scan tomorrow morning.  can't be long till your ec?

mr & mrs hoopy - tenerife sounds great. all inclusive is the absolute best! 

jules - you're brilliant, cycling at eight and a half months pregnant! most people i know can barely walk by the time they get to that stage! 

hiya to jen, catt, lottie, tracy, kim, tashia, mr lottiepots, ellie, aphrodite, boo, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, vonnie and anyone i might have missed.

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone

How you all doing? Just been catching up with everyone, I love reading everyone's news!!
I'm doing ok, just trying to keep my chin up & focus on my hols!
I've got a final review appt with GRI on 19th Aug to discuss their recommendations if I were to go private, think we will at least have 1 go privately but it'll def be with Marco @ GCRM! In the meantime I'm gonna set the ball rolling with trying to access my notes from GRI.

Wishing...delighted your AF finally arrived! Fab that you can get started & pencil in dates etc  I really hope this FET brings you the happiness you deserve! Good luck for this TX   

Sadie - how are you hunni? Been thinking of you lots & saying umpteen   for you. Hope you're feeling a bit better after your midwife appointment & she's managed to make you feel a bit more at ease! I'll be on here all day Monday to read your good news!  

emmy - good luck for your bloods today, I hope you're stimming soon!!

suzee - with my last prostap for Down reg I took an AF as expected, lasted 5dys & then about another week and a bit later I took another AF  I rang GRI when it happened & they said not to worry as it came muck up your cycle. Best to ring your clinic & get their advice though. Good luck for your acupuncture today!

Mrs Hoopy - I'm doing ok, still feel really sad & gutted about things but suppose thats only natural. How you doing? We go 2 lanzarote on 27th July so only a few wks to wait!!  Delighted to read you've got a hol booked too! Tenerife is great, I love spain & the canaries! What part of Tenerife & Which hotel you going too? A holiday will be great for you both too! 

jules - 3wks!!! Wow!!! little jnr will arrive soon & then your life will change for the better  Make the most of these next few wks, relax & chill......what you doing ? Are you mad? Get the feet up Mrs & Galaxy chocolate by the bar load!! You take care! 

Mr hoopy - Fab news about your Hols!  All incusive as well........copious amounts of beer on tap then! Your wee   will be well sozzled!  You missing the footie? I cant wait for the season to start again!! Are we ever going to make a signing 

lisa - hows' you hunni? When's your OTD? hope you're doing ok & not going  , Good luck!

suzi - so glad you're finally getting started luv, hope this cycle is 'the one'    

ranweli - how you doing? Anything good planned for the weekend? When your DH to do a new sample? Here's hoping its better        

Stacey - how did you get on this morn? Hope you've got lovely big follies bursting with good eggs!  Have you got a date for EC now? 

A big HELLO to everyone else I've missed 

Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs r,

thanks for your good luck wishes!

glad you're doing okay and are already looking forward.  i had to get all our notes from the gri to take to the gcrm, so i have the direct number for the girl who deals with it if you'd like it?  there's a section on the form that you're supposed to get witnessed by someone to "prove" that you are who you say you are but dh and i didn't like the idea of having to get his boss to witness the form so we just photocopied our passports and my driving license and they seemed happy with that.  they also make you pay for your notes  and say that it'll cost around £10-50!!!  i just sent them a cheque for a tenner with the form as otherwise they call you later to tell you the cost and i worried that it would delay things.  we were in a mega rush to get all the info before my af started!!    (they didn't ask for any more.)

not long till your holiday...

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

Wishing....I'll PM you

GRI were trying to say I had to write to Dr Yates for the notes but I'd heard it was someone in the legal team!

PM you just now

xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Glad AF has finally appeared. Good luck with everything. Sending you       and      thoughts.

MrsR- Glad you are getting there and are making plans ahead for GCRM. A holiday will do you the world of good. Hope you come back refreshed and full of energy. Lanzarote is great and food is fab.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Holiday sounds great and am sure you will have a great time. Good luck with going ahead with things at GRI. I nip my DH head too about smoking and drinking and he does try really hard when we had our treatment. He also takes some supplements that we got from America called Fertility Blend for men. I am convinced they made a real difference to his SA as we had really rubbish quality embryos the first cycle and when he started taking them 3 months before each other cycle we had really great quality embryos. One time he stopped smoking and one time he didn't and we still ended up with good quality. The web site is www.fertilityblend.com check it out and read the research they have done.

Ranweli- I am sorry things not going to work out for IUI. Hope Oct come round quickly. I have posted above the details for Mr Hoopy that Kim was telling you about the supplements my DH takes when we having treatment. Go onto website and see what you think. Good luck.

Jules- Have a good rest now as you will need it. You must be keen going on a bike ride. Maybe you hoping it will bring things along. You must be so excited.

Suzi- How are you? Excited about starting I bet. Give me some dates and I will try to update list.            thoughts coming your way.

Suzee- Won't be long now till you are stimming. How fab? You must be so excited too.            thoughts coming your way.

Catt- Thanks for support. How you getting on?

Tashia- How's you? Not long now eh!

Hi to everyone else. I can hardly keep up sorry folks but this week has really fried my brain. I am trying to stay   and the midwife I saw was lovely. I just have to hope and pray my wee baby is growing and that Monday brings good news.


Love Sadie  

P.S I will try to update list at weekend.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Wow - so much going on - dont know how any of you keep up!   

Well we have exactly 10 days to go now until Due Date - eeeek!  Keep getting all sorts of weird twinges etc - but think it is just the pressure of baby being lodged right 'down there' - ready to exit at some stage soon!  I am really going to miss being pregnant (keep thinking this may be the only time we get here) - so making the most of it!  Taking as much pampering from DH as poss - as once baby arrives reckon it will all be for baby!      Will keep you posted once we get a 'real sign' of D-Day!  Guess we could be over 2 weeks late too - so not really counting on the 21st as our target as such - as think that would drive me insane if we were overdue...

Sadie - hope you are well?  I feel positive for you honey - really do - so please keep the faith!  No more bleeding is only a good thing and now that you are nearing 8 weeks I think that is a good sign too...  What time is your scan on Monday?

Jules - not much longer for you too honey - try and stay off the bike please - you put all the other preggies woman in the world to shame whilst we lounge about and take it easy !!!  Dont think I could lift my leg over a bike - let alone get on one and balance with my huge bump!    

Hope all you other lovely folks are doing well?

To the Hoopys and also Mrs R - you lucky folk - going on holidays!  I tell you the last 4 weeks of my maternity leave the weather has been pants - could really do with some sunshine to get a few freckles and a bit of colour before bambino arrives - somehow dont think I will have time to tan and chill once wee one is here....

Anyway, enough waffling - just love to you all and take care, Tash xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- Glad you are doing well. My scan is at 13.45 on Monday so fingers toes and everything crossed that there is something there.


Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r playa paraiso, think that sounds right 10 mins or so away from las americas, season ticket renewed. we dont leave to the 2nd so i can see old firm game!! last 3 years i have missed 1 of them tho always seen them on tv including during my honeymoon 2005 in egypt!!!! mrs hoopy is a lucky ladie lol


sadie thanks for that will check it ut, evry1 else nice weekend


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing glad af arrived so excited for you  

Sadie sure everything will be good on Mon can't wait to hear all about  

I was bk in this morning results were 

Endometrium = 8.2

Right Ovary = 11, 10, 14, 9, 19, 12 & ++++

Left Ovary = 12, 15, 10, 15 & ++++++++

so they can c 22 folicle they want to mature all so continue as is and bk in mon morn for more scan bloods. How is my results looking so far sorry just wanting advice. Will do more personal later no feeling to good tonight.

xx


----------



## Bels

Hi Sadie,

If you're going to update your list over the weekend, I'll hold off starting a new home for you and copy your new list over  

 to all the Glasgow Girls .....

Bels x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Bels- That's great will do it tomorrow.

Thanks
Sadie


----------



## lisab24

Hi mrs r + wishing

thanks for asking for me, sorry i've not wrote for a while but i've been trying to keep calm on my 2ww and try not to think about it too much but i still kept an update of my diary. I did manage to stay quite calm through it and i didn't have any symptons apart from a sharp pulling pain just below my belly button but i have done 5 pregnancy tests now and they were all  , i am on cloud 9 at the moment, now i've just got to wait for my blood test at the hospital to confirm it !

mrs r, how r u keeping? i read that you are off to lanzarote at the end of the mth, you deserve a good break! I will be wishing you all the luck in the world that the next time you start your treatment will be the time it will happen for you  

wishing, thats good that af has arrived and you can finally start your treatment and i will   that this works for you too! keep us updated!!

sadie, i was sorry to hear about the fright you had but i'm sure your babys fine from what you wrote the hospital don't seem to have any worries about it so that sounds good! i will  for you and your bubba and good luck for monday!

hi and good luck  to everyone else   sorry it was a quick post but getting ready to go and see mama mia but should be back on  again soon x


----------



## Mrs R

Lisa B - Fab news hunni    Hope you have a stress free, healthy, happy pregnancy! Well Done you!!
I'm doing okay thanks, AF after my BFN has finally gone so feel less drained. Just gonna go on hols & then take some time out & feel normal for a while then decide what to do about going to GCRM. Cant wait for my hols.....off 2wks tomorrow!!
You take care now! 

stacey - your follies are looking good, by Mon some of the samller ones will be bigger & I'd imagine you'll soon be ready for EC. let us know how you get on at hosp on Mon! Hope you're feeling ok, keep guzzling that water hunni 

sadie - I'll be thinking of you &   that all goes well on Monday!   

Hoopy - your holiday sounds fab! We went to tenerife about 3yrs ago, nice hotel just between Las americas & los cristianos....you'll both have a wonderful time! We've renewed our season tkts too, looking forward to new season! Glas you're gonna make it to the old firm match!! I've been looking up tv listings for when we're away so I should be able to see Celtic's friendlies against spurs, feyenoord & man city....I'm worse than DH!  There's some other friendlies on setanta next week as well so I'll be getting my footie fix soon! Just wish they'd sign 1 or 2 half decent players!

Tash - almost there now luv, cant wait to read about your new arrival!  

hope everyone is having a good weekend
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM Not this time  had F/U and going to GRI for NHS cycle

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

MrsR- GRI Not this time  going for F/U

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM EC ?wk of 14th July

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF Arrived 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Stimming EC/ET ? Week 21st July.

Tracy- GRI FET Not this time 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Have managed to do wee update to best of my memory, which isn't great at mo. If anyone needs update and i haven't done it just let me know or if anyone been missed.

I am still the same just driving myself nuts till Monday.

Lisa-                                        you must be on       .GRI seem to be getting great results with their FET's. Well done.


Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
            sorry not been on past few days felt a bit sickly,nephews fault  .anyway were fine we have talked about next months try at iui but well see when the time comes what we decide,weather has been awful so cant do very much outside,been catching up with big brother,I'm a bit of a fan ,  

ill try and do some personals,

wishing-great that your a/f arrived,you can get the ball rolling for fet,dh has been taking extra selenium and zinc tablets as advised by our iui nurse and does not smoke or really drink except if we go out,eats healthy,loves fruit,cant buy enough,so don't really know what else to do. 

Mrs r-if we decide still to go for iui next month i have to inform them when a/f arrives and then they will look at another sample to see if its improved.any way bet your looking forward to your hols,if you want to go on any trips i would advise the one with camel rides and fire mountain,i really enjoyed that.  .

sadie-thanks for info on your dhs vitamins,results seems very good results,will show dh and see what he thinks,2 days till you see your little baby/ies,      that all is well and baby/ies are growing strong, 

lisab-i don't think Ive spoke to you before but would like to say   on your   .where did you have your txt. 

stacy-good news on your follies, sounds like your responding really well and the wee ones should grow a bit more before your next scan,     

hoopys-hope you have a fab holiday and your all refreshed for gri,   

tashia-have you got everything ready for baby?he/she could arrive any day now,i am so happy for you after all your ups and down over the past 9 months,you have been such an inspiration,the moment you see your little baby it will all be forgot,  hun,and cant wait to see your birth announcement.   or .

hi to everyone else, julietta,lottie potts,kim,tracy,sanjo,catt 77,catt,sam,emmy,suzi pooh,suzee,and any one else ive forgot,       .
love ranweli


----------



## emmypops

Hi Sadie

Can you update me on the list to stimming and hopefully EC/ET w/c 21 July? Thanks  

Lisa B - Huge congrats to you       Only 8 months to go before the sleepless nights start   

Stacey  - Great follies - hope you get date for EC soon  

Sadie  - Fingers crossed for the scan on Monday   

Well I have bought four bags of brazil nuts and extra cartons of milk and am munching and slurping my way through it all hoping that it makes all the difference to my wee follies    DD is off to her gran's for the weekend so that DH and I can get her room redecorated - so I am up to the eyes in paint and rollers - it'll look lovely when it's finished I'm sure    Just waiting fo 1st coat to dry before heading back upstairs to do the 2nd coat (DH says there are a few white bits shining thru so have to do 2nd coat am afraid   )

Hi to Mrs R, Tashia, Kim, Lottie, Mr & Mrs H, Suzee, Ranweli, Wishing, Tracy and anyone i missed  

Look after yourselves

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- All done. Good luck. Hope you get painting done. 

Love Sadie


----------



## Bels

New Home Ladies! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all

Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home ladies ......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=149057.0


----------



## Bels

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM Not this time  had F/U and going to GRI for NHS cycle

Suzee- AF has arrived waiting for prostap 24th June

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

MrsR- GRI Not this time  going for F/U

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM EC ?wk of 14th July

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to start July AF Arrived 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Stimming EC/ET ? Week 21st July.

Tracy- GRI FET Not this time 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

First to post yipee

Just to say hanging in there for scan tomorrow. Just hope the sun shines on our lives and brings us the joy of this so longed for baby. 

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Sadie I'm sure all will be good will be thinking of you. What time is your scan? 

Mr &Mrs Hoopy & Mrs R Holiday sounds great hope u all have fab time  

How are all you other GG? Hope u are all well?

We back for scan / bloods tomorrow morning   all is going to plan trying to keep    for this cycle.

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- Scan at 13.45 tomorrow. Good luck with bloods and scan all looks like it coming along good for you with lots of good follies. Did they give you any indication of what day EC will be?

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

sadie - good luck for your scan tomorrow, can't wait to hear the good news!!     thanks for updating the list again - you're a star!   

lisa - congratulations again on your     !!!                  

ranweli - my dh is on selenium & zinc too but also co-enzyme q10 & folic acid and he has acupuncture once a month.  he used to also take some chinese herbs from our acupuncturist but doesn't need them anymore.  his sa results are great now - still not considered above the normal minimum but 5 times better than they used to be, up from 3 million to 15 million count, and morphology is much better too!  (per actual sample, his first had only 6 million total but his last had 60 million total!! (up from 2ml to 4ml, probably because he glugs down so much water these days!))  

stacey - good luck for your scan and bloods tomorrow morning, hope you're follies are growing some lovely eggs for you!   

emmy - when is your next scan?   

hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a nice weekend.

love wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Sorry 4 short post but using dh laptop cos of techy probs...

Well just about forgot to do my first injection tonight - forgot it was Sunday - then suddenly it dawned on me    Was a bit panicky so reread the instructions a couple of times then started attaching the needle and drawing up the liquid etc - it all seemed much more difficult thsn last time for some reason and I had a wee drop liquid and bubbles left in the bottom of each vial - but I persevered - it wasn't til I got to the stage of changing to the fine needle that I opened the packet and found  - THE BLUNT NEEDLE !!! - I had done all the mixing with the sharp needle - so what now? I just though twhat the hell and whacked it into my tummy - but it was quite sore so I reckon I must have blunted it a bit when I was plunging it through the rubber lids - what a numpty I am - I do hope it still works properly  

Hope you are all well and coping better than I am

Emmy xx


----------



## Lottiepots

all the best for today sadie x x x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- Am sure all will be fine. You might just have a wee bruise. Good luck.

Lottie- Thanks so much.

Well today is the day. It has been such a long week. Am so scared there won't be anything there, but what will be will be and we will just have to face it at the time. It is my DH 40th Birthday on Friday and I so hope that he gets an early birthday surprise. Wish me luck everyone.

Love Sadie   Stomach in knots.


----------



## Bels

Good Luck Sadie! 

Will be looking out for your news .....

Bels x


----------



## Mrs R

Sadie.....just to wish you lots of luck for this afternoon!!   
I'll check back later for your good news!

Mrs R xx

P.S. Hi to everyone else


----------



## wishing...

good luck sadie!  

w x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Sadie -   for your scan this afternoon!! Thinking of you!!! 
Stacy - OMG EC will be any day now!!  and lots of 
Lisa  on your  you must be on 
Emmy -  with stimming - I'm hopefully starting to stimms this Wed!!

Well the wee bit of bleeding that had happened on Thurs stopped so didn't call hosp, then had a wee bit again later on Friday so I called but no reply then that stopped too, then it started again on Sat and same thing - tried to call but no reply. Didn't want to call out of hours as its not an emergency. Nothing yesterday or today so far. Hopefully thats it over whatever it was. Trying not to get stressed about it.

Had appt with new accupuncturist on Friday there and wow what a difference - she's great!! I felt very relaxed with her and I felt as if she was really listening to what I was saying and explained what she was doing etc. I felt very energised and positive after I came out!! I'm going again this Friday and really looking forward to it!!

Got a bit of a fuzzy head this morning as not sleeping great as HOT FLUSHES keep waking me up 4/5 times a night!! Feel as though I haven't slept for weeks!! Hopefully that'll stop as soon as I start stimms.

Hi to everyone and  to you all!!

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
good luck sadie   sent your way
mrs hoopy


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-you should be in the scan or had it by now,wishing you loads of happiness and waiting see your fab news on here soon,        luv ranweli


----------



## spooq

Hi Sadie, I hope all went well this morning    

Hi to all GG's!  I'll be on later tonight.  Btw, when am I supposed to start drinking milk, lots of water, eating brazil nuts etc?


----------



## suzee

Hi Suzi 

I'm not sure.  I'm gonna start drinking pineapple juice etc when I start stimms (hopefully Wed) Will try and do my best with Brazil Nuts but I really don't like them.

Its getting exciting now isn't it?!

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Well we have one wee baby with lovely wee heartbeat. Am so pleased and relieved it all seems real now. Thanks so much to everyone for their support it means the world to me and you were there for me even when I doubted things myself.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Awww that's fab news, Sadie!!


----------



## bubbles06

sadie-what fab news,so happy for you,nxt year you will be pushing that pram with your wee bubba alongside kim and her twinnies,also what a fab picture,love ranweli.


----------



## hoopy74

delighted for you both, congrats again!


----------



## whippet

sadie fantastic news congratulations honey well done to you all

whippet x


----------



## Bels

Many Congratulations Sadie!

Bels x


----------



## Stacey2685

Sadie   so happy for you couldn't wait to get bk and c this  

Sorry for quick post again rushing as usual!!   to all GG

Well when went in today GCRM were really happy with my endometrium said shape etc was perfect todays results were

Endometrium : 9.5

Right ovary : 29,13,18,19,14,17,15,17,15

Left ovary : 14,12,11,12,22,13,8,17,23,13,12,9,14

To take HCG at 7.30 tonight then into GCRM 7.30AM on wed for EC

XXXXXXX


----------



## Julietta

Hi Sadie, thats fantastic honey!!!!! Congrats again, I have been thinking about you all day x

Take care of you and the bambino and before you know it, you will be peeing every hour like me and feeling wee hiccups! 

Love Jules xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Sadie....delighted to read your news!!! I'm so chuffed for you hunni 
Hopefully now that will have put your mind at ease & you'll no be able to believe your preggers & actually enjoy the next 7mths or so....it'll not be long til your comparing bumps with Kim!!!
Just you relax & take care sweetie  &  

suzee - the new acupuncture place sounds fab! Is it more expensive than Payal? Good luck for starting your stimms & for this cycle  

suzi - have you started your TX yet? was it not the 14th? 

stacey - you'll have done your booster by now! All systems go for EC eh, good luck!!  


Can I just ask.......has anyone else ever experienced hot flushes after failed TX's? I've noticed the past week or so I'm back to having flushes just like being on the prostap again....anyone else ever had this or is it just me? 

hope everyone else is doing good
Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hi Mrs R - yes, I finally got started today    I took my first-ever tablets of Norithesterone this morning


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- Just wanted to wish you luck for your EC. I hope you get loads of clucky eggs. I think you are a very special person to egg share. If it wasn't for the kindness of my special SIL donating her eggs to me we wouldn't be having our own wee baby. Sending you loads of baby dust and am sure GCRM will work their magic for you.                .

MrsR- How you? When is you F/U appt? What date do you go your hols? I have a good feeling that Marco will be able to work his magic for you and that it will be your turn next time.  . I just said to Kim yesterday well we will get to push our prams together next summer. She has been a god send to me.

Suzee- Glad new acupunture place is great. I had it a while ago and found it relaxing but decided to change to just stick to my reflexologist as I have a better relationship with her. I need to phone her with my news as she doesn't recommend reflexology during 2ww or in early pregnancy but I can go back after 12 weeks. Good luck with the stimming.

Suzi- So glad you finally got started. What happens now?

Jules- I was crying like a big baby as soon as I saw the heartbeat. The nurse said well I did had a good picture until you started wobbling. She had to stop and start again once I had pulled myself together. Then the other nurse said oh Whitney Houston is on in the background if it a girl you will need to call her Whitney. Then she turned radio up and it was "I will always love you" which set me off again as I kept thinking of how much love I felt for my DH seeing our wee baby on the screen. Hormones eh! It was so special.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- When do you go your hols?

Em- How's the stimming going?

Lisa- Has it sunk in yet? So pleased for you.

Ranweli- Hope you hanging in there. We have had a lot of waiting around during our FT but it is worth it in the end. 

Bels- Thanks for your support and good wishes.


Hi to all my other FF Hope you are all well.


Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Saide thats wonderful news!! You must be so happy (and relieved)!! Really am please for the THREE of you!!  Take care 

Mrs R - New accupuncturist was £40 for 1st session which lasted for 1 hr 10 mins then its £35 a session which lasts 40/45 mins (I think) Payal was £30 for half an hour.

Stacey good _cluck_ with EC tomorrow!!  sending you lots of clucky vibes!!

Well can't wait to start stimming, can't wait to get rid of these hot flushes, I'm sitting here with a desk fan, on full, right at me!! Ppl here must think I'm mad!!

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

sadie - fantastic news hon!!!         i'm so happy for you, now you can finally relax and enjoy every minute of your pregnancy.  i'm not surprised you were in tears at your scan - after everything you've been through it must have been such a relief to be told that everything is fine and you're going to be a mum in 7 months.  congratulations to you and your dh, have been thinking of you lots over the last few weeks.  i'm so relieved i'm almost in tears too!  hope you've got something nice planned for friday, your dh is going to have the best birthday ever!!     

emmy - hope your stimms are going well.   

suzee - hope the hot flushes aren't too bad.  good luck for your scan tomorrow...     i'm sick of pineapple juice but love brazils so maybe if i double up on the nuts and you glug a few more cartons of the yeuch-juice, things will even themselves out!

suzi - the water's for your lining and the milk's for your eggs/follies so i would start them now.  the brazil nuts are meant to be for implantation but i think the selenium in them helps to build up your womb lining too so get crunching!  good luck     sending you babydust... 

  

stacey - good luck for ec tomorrow, hope you get a good clutch of eggs for you and your egg-sharer.  have blown you some bubbles for luck.   

mrs r - i don't know if i would say i actually had hot flushes but yes, i was exceptionally warm the month after our icsi, pretty much all the time and my bbt chart was off the scale!  hope you cool down a bit soon!   


well, only 6 days till my first blood test to detect my surge!!  roll on next week...   

hi to everyone!

wishing x


----------



## Erin

Hi girls,

Is this thread still for Glasgow IVF and ICSI?

Recommended the site to a girl at my mums work, and wanted to send her a link.

Sending loads of   and    your way, E X


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie for Sadie - I am over the moon for you honey - so pleased all has been confirmed as being on track!     If you had told me it was your DH's 40th birthday this week, I would have told you that was a really good sign - as my DH turned 40 a few days after our good news as well - so that is a good sign as well (in my loopy books anyway!)   .  Now you can relax and start to embrace and enjoy your pregnancy - whether you have symptoms or not (hopefully none really as it is much more enjoyable that way)!

Hopefully all of us can meet up once your bambino arrives and push prams together - it will be such a joy!

Well 6 days to go until due date - keep knicker checking for a sign of early arrival (funny how it goes from one extreme when hoping for no sign 9 months ago and now the other way!!!)...  No signs except for twinges - so just waiting!  Think this little bambino of ours is going to keep us waiting and be a real tease!  Oh well, we waited 6 years for  BFP - so a few extra weeks if we are overdue is nothing in the scheme of things!

Making soup, cooking, baking, cleaning, sewing and knitting are the 'Mummy' activities which take up my days now - cannot wait for the sleepless nights and baby stuff soon - yes, I am sure I will be saying otherwise in a few weeks time once we are exhausted - but in the meantime cannot wait!   

Stacey - sounds like you have a fine batch of follies cooking away - good luck for tomorrow!

Emmy - I  got my DH to do all the mixing - he was much better than me at it - I just jabbed myself (with the sharper needle I hasten to add) when required!  It took a lot of the stress away for me - and made him feel more involved...  However it depends on whether your DH has the time / patience etc to help out!  For our first IVF I needed the jabs in my bottom - so DH even gave me the jabs (bless his heart)!

Anyway, love to everyone else - feeling too lazy to type anymore (shocking I know)!

Love Tash xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi erin,

yes it is, send your friend our way...

i love that the glasgow girl mummies all still remember what a support this thread is and are passing it on to others!

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Thanks for good wishes. It will be your turn next. FET do work three of us are testement to that. Hope your surge bloods go well and you have your wee embies back in the right place. DH and some of our families are going up north for the weekend so am really looking forward to relaxing and spending time celebrating, although OJ for me. But I don't care too happy to be worrying about not drinking for next 7 mths.

Tashia- Well got there eventually. Have been doing my hypno pregnancy CD so that is helping me stay relaxed and am still off work and have decided to take time off until I am 12 weeks. I then have 2 weeks holiday so will be nearly 14weeks by the time I go back to work. My boss has just been a godsend and I can't thank her enough for all her support. Not long now. You must be so excited and probably a bit scared too. Keep us posted if you can. Yes we should definately try to meet up that would be great.

Erin- Yes this is the right thread although I am an Ayrshire gatecrasher as no ICSI thread for Ayrshire.


Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Sorry haven’t posted much lately – am afraid we are having problems with the broadband connection! I have composed several posts only to lose them when I try to send …aaaagggghhhhh  I am now typing this on word and will try to paste it on before the connection fails… here goes…….

Congrats Sadie – what a relief for you and DH – I am not surprised you burst into tears! Enjoy the next 7 months !

Well stimming is going fine (I think) – all will be revealed tomoro when I go for my scan. Stacey, I have my scan at GCRM at 10.30 – so I will try to bring positive vibes along  to help you – good luck for the EC – hope you get lots of eggs for yourself and your recipient! How do they split the eggs between you both?

Sorry I can’t remember whats happening without the connection – but good luck to all GGs  at whatever stage you are at!

Cheers
Emmy xx


----------



## buster24

just the best news for sadie, but i told you so       you need to take it easy now and enjoy it, listen to me mad knicker checking woman    
love kim xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hello there everyone, hope you have all had a nice day?

Sadie, thats so lovely about the scan, you nearly set me off again. I am so so happy for you. Yes you are right to take the next wee while off work and chill, and grow baby grow! I spent last nite in bed catching our babies feet! Mental. Freaked DH out as he realises yeah its a real baby in there and very strong kicker at that. Just back from edinburgh and did final baby shop for bits and bobs. You really could go mad. Met DH mum and she bought a lovely mobile and went for lunch, very nice.

Tashia, hiya, no show yet of bambino, not long. I am still a busy bee, but will be calmer next week and I will maybe start my wee sewing thing then. Yeah that would be fab to meet up with all the girlies, great idea.  

Emmy, good luck stimming. I did all the jags myself as am a control freak and hate needles. Och, that needle must have hurt!!! Yeah I plan to go to forth park, kirkcaldy to have baby. I am boooked in to the midwife led unit, where their ethos is drug free active birth! Great but if I want drugs they better give me them or you will all hear me scream!!!! Just wondering how sore labour actually is? Looking forward to it in a way to seeing if I can manage the pain myself and to see what flavour of baby we have! Had a dream last nite that it was a girl but meduim said to mum it was a boy

Better go and do tea. Wishing you tons of luck and babydust and hope you girls stimming get lots of nice eggs. I did egg share to at the GCRM and I got 11 eggs and had to give 6 away. Its half plus the extra odd one. Man I may have 1 or 2 other babies out there now!

Have a good nite.

Luv Julzxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzee

Well just back from hosp and alls well so far.  I've got my drugs and I've to start stimming tomorrow.  I spoke to nurse re bleeding and she didn't seem worried at all, so thats good.

The first time I went for a scan on our first tx I was very nervous and anxious but this morning I had butterflies in my tummy as I walked into hosp!!  This is it,   all the way, I'm gonna be a mummy!!!  

Suzee xx

 for us all!!!


----------



## wishing...

suzee, that's great news.  are you jabbing yourself?

   i'm with you on the pma.           positive thoughts, all the way.         we're gonna be mummies!!     

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Yey Wishing!!  Mummies rule!!   

I'm jabbing myself, wee bit worried as its Menopur this time and worried in case I mess it up!!
When do you think your EC ET will be, I'll be around 31st - 1 Aug prob (going by last time) I think you'll be in before me?

S xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
i have nt posted for a while been feeling really sorry for myself,we just found out mr hoopys brother going to be a dad again roughly the same time when it would have been us,so been feeling like the world is against us and being green really is not my colour   it probably makes me  a really bad person how can you get so jealous!!!  anyway deceided today enough is enough and our time will come and the gri are going  to work magic for us

sadie i am so over the moon for you you wee bundle must be a girl only daughters can put there mothers through so much!!! watch out for those teenage years  

suzee and wishing great to see you both with so much    mummy rules all the way!!
suzee i was the same on menopaur but my god what a difference to gonal f better number of eggs and a better quality and after the first time its no bother(honestly )

hi to everyone else
mrs hoopy


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee & mrs hoopy,

suzee, listen to mrs hoopy, she's right, menopur is fine, really - i was terrified when i found out that i was going to have to mix up the solution myself but after the first few times it was a doddle so you'll do grand!  plus, i think it's supposed to be less painful than the gonal-f pens that you might have had before?  the orgalutran can smart a little but i didn't really feel the menopur needle at all!

i won't have an ec this time as we're fet-ing with frosties but et (5 day blasts) will be from 29th onwards so our 2wws will overlap.

mrs hoopy, i'm sorry you're having to go through the difficulty of mr hoopy's brother and sil having another child.  this treatment lark can really make you feel jealous in a way you never thought possible before, can't it?  it's impossible to control your feelings but i try to look on the bright side when i'm feeling really down.  my cousin's due to have her first baby in a few weeks after becoming pregnant on her honeymoon of all times  (can you believe it?  so so unfair!!)  but then, i think...  well, we would have loved to have become pregnant our first month of trying and would have been so happy but we wouldn't have meant to upset people.  it's obviously not my cousin's fault that we're in this situation and she didn't even know about our tx until a few months ago.  i've just tried to change my thinking around to this...  we're having our fet this month and with all our pma we just know it's going to be a fantastic success! so, nine months from now, my cousin and i will be able to meet up for mummy-chat and her little boy/girl will be able to play with our little boy(s)/girl(s) and can hopefully have the friendship that i had with my cousins when we were little.  (my brother and two bils are nowhere near settling down and starting families so our children are likely to be older by quite a few years so it's nice that they'll have my cousin's kid to play with.)

oh my god, i do like to go on, don't i!!  anyway, you get the idea.  i've always been one for day-dreaming - school exams, lectures, all the wrong times & places.  however, i'm not very good at "visualisation" so am switching back to day-dreaming in the hope that it will have the same effect!

sorry for blabbing!!

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Mrs Hoopy - Its quite natural to feel the way you do re Mr H's brother being a dad again.  I recently found out that my cousin is expecting again and I was shocked at how jealous/angry etc I felt.  As Wishing says, you can't help how you feel!!   for you and Mr H

Wishing - I knew that you were having a FET  I don't know where my head is!!  stuck up my   !!  Roll on 29th!!!    

Thanks both of you re Menopur, I'm sure I'll be fine.  Gonal F just seemed so easy but I know that Menopur is might to have a slight advantage re quality of eggs etc.

Suzee xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi guys just quick report as I'm feeling bit tender so now wanting to sit at comp to long but will be bk on later for personals.....

Well as u know went into GCRM for EC today only got 8 eggs which no sure how feel about so 4 each cn as egg sharing.. 3 of my ones look really good acording to Chris but one looks bit squashed so she no 100% on that. I have always bn the one out of DH & I that has got really panic bout it but for some reason I feel quite relaxed today and he the one thats worked up     ! What do u guys think regarding egg numbers should I b worried Really hope this works  

xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi stacey,

it's quality, not quantity, that matters so try not to worry.  after all, it only takes one!    

hope you're not feeling too sore after your ec.  rest up and ask your dh to look after you for the day.

will chris call you in the morning to tell you how many have fertilised?

lots of luck,

wishing x


----------



## Stacey2685

thanks Wishing, Yeh Chris says she going to call in morning, really quite sore at moment (can't take painkillers as react with my asthma) but its worth it   hope all is going to plan with u? How are you feeling?

xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi Stacy,

8 eggs is really good.  I'll say a wee   for your wee embies tonight that they gow big and strong.      

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

are you not even allowed paracetamol?  i don't usually take pills but i needed them after my ec!  i found that lying in bed semi-sitting and putting a big cushion under my knees helped a bit.  my dh also wheeled the tv and dvd player thru from the living room and put on a boxed set of brothers & sisters for me to watch - such a sweetie!

i'm doing great thanks, just incredibly excited about our fet!!

w x


----------



## whippet

Stacy 8 is a fab number. I know you worried since you sharing thus leaving you with 4 but please try not to worry. I only got 5 in total second time  of which 1 was no good, 3 fertilised 2 were good enough to freeze ans happily 1 bedded in making us now 15 weeks pregnant please please please stay positive.

whippet x


----------



## emmypops

Hi everyone -BT man just away so think I am technically back in action again  

Stacey - Congrats on your 8 eggs - thats a great number - I'd be eggstatic to get even half that number!

Well just back from GCRM and have 3 big follies and 2 wee ones - big ones are 17, 18 and 10. Have to go back Fri for another scan and hopefully ec on Mon/Tues. Endo was 6.3 - is this good?

I am fairly happy with this - much the same as last time but follies a bit bigger


TTFN
Emmy xx


----------



## Erin

wishing... said:


> hi erin,
> 
> yes it is, send your friend our way...
> 
> i love that the glasgow girl mummies all still remember what a support this thread is and are passing it on to others!
> 
> wishing x


Would have been lost without it!!

Sent her the link, take care girls, E X


----------



## hoopy74

stacey 8 is good hang in there and hopefully everything works out fine, our first time we only had 6 2 were crap right away and only 2 fertilised so hang in there.

hi every1 else like mrs hoopy i've been a bit of a throw the dolly out of pram person the now also and not posting, on my way back now i think - been a bit of a crappy few weeks and crap at work also


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs and Mr H

I am a bit worried. I was told to start my Cetrotide injections today by Pat cos she thought my follies were ripe for the picking but subsequent to results of bloods I have been told that they are not - but I thought the Cetrotide was to stop the follies growing? Last TX I didn't start them til 2 days later - does anyone know what the Cetrotide actually does?

Sorry to panic but I just don't want anything to go wrong and I am a bit nervous after what happened to Chokky  

TTFN 
Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

stacey - someone had done that annoying thing of blowing you one bubble to make you 778    so i've blown you up to 877.     some babydust for your eggs, hope they're happily fertilising away in the gcrm lab!

  

emmy - sorry, i was on menopur & orgalutran so i don't know how the cetrotide works.     probably best to call pat in the morning to ask, she's good at explaining these things and then you can be sure that you're doing what you're meant to be.  6.3mm sounds great for your lining at this stage - the gcrm told me they would be happy as long as it's above 8mm after ovulation/ec and you've got nearly a week to get there so you'll be well past that.  if you're worried, you could up your water intake which will help but i don't think you're going to have a problem.     was that your first scan since starting stimms?  p.s. what does ttfn mean?

mr hoopy - sorry you're having a rough time of it.  feel free to rant anytime!   

wishing x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop on and say congratulations to Sadie, you must be over the moon!!  Hope you are taking care of yourself Mrs.

Hope everyone else is good - sending   to you all and extra   to Mr and Mrs Hoopy, so sorry to hear what happened.

Love Boo x


----------



## Stacey2685

Just had the written out and ready to post then had power cut! Lol

Wishing, I can take paracetamol but for some reason it doesn't work for me, Feeling allot better today tho still bit tender but nowhere near as bad. Thanks for 'blowing me up'   , I wonder who thw phantom bubble blower iz   . Not long now for u how exciting !!    

Mr & Mrs Hoopy   so sorry things are difficult for u at the moment we are all here for u and hope u feeling better soon  

Emmy, Sorry no answer to ur meds but ur linning is looking gr8!! 

Whippet Thanks so much I know was just bn daft just so scary and emotional this journey going to try stay  
How u preg going?

Suzee, Menopur is fine honestly I was bit worried about all mixing etc but after first couple of days it easy.  

  to all other GG & Boys  I want to say how much I appreciate u all this forum has bn a godsend and all u have bn a fantastic support.

Well I was really nervous about todays results so much so never got to sleep till 1am and woke up at 4.30 unable to get bk to sleep feels like I have just bn watching the phone willing it to ring   Chris has just phoned me they injected all 4 egg's even the one that looked bit squashed although that one never made it threw the night never expected it tho the other 3 have all fertilised   so bk for embryo transfer tomorrow.

xxxxx


----------



## suzee

stacy thats great news!!      for your wee embies!!  Good luck tomorrow!!

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

stacey, that's great news!  good luck for et tomorrow!!  

suzee, how was your first menopur mix & jab?


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- That is excellent news for you. It only takes one so now you have three 2 will go back giving you the best chance. Just try to relax and think of a nice place you have been to when they do the transfer that's what I did. I thought of a beach we went to in Australia when we got married and it was over before I knew it. Well from tomorrow you will be officially on 2ww. I am going away for weekend so won't be able to update list until I get home on Monday but will do it then. Good luck will be thinking about you. Sending you loads of baby dust.             .

Emmy- All sounds good. Sorry I can't help with drugs. Am sure clinic will help you. Your womb lining scan sounds fine for your first scan. My womb lining was only 7mm on day 13 and I still got pg so am sure yours will be fine. Good luck for next scan.

Suzee- How's the stimming going?

Wishing- How's you? When is your first surge bloods again?

Boo- Thanks so much for good wishes. It was really lovely of you. How's things going with you and Rosa?

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- So sorry you guys are having a rough time. It is always hard when you hear of others getting pg and it all seems so easy for them. It is okay to feel upset and don't beat yourself up about it. You wouldn't be human if you didn't have some of these feelings. It will pass and you will get through it. Once you start your treatment again you will just concentrate on that and I just have such a good feeling for your next chance. They say once you have had a pregnancy it makes it easier for it to happen again. You 2 just be there for each other and use us to rant at anytime we have all had the same feelings as you at some point. I knew 19 people friends and work colleagues that were all pg and it just didn't seem fair.

Julz and Tashia- How are you girls getting on?

Whippet- How's you and bump?

Well it is my DH 40th birthday tomorrow and we off up north for weekend. Double celebration. My boobs are getting bigger by the day and I went shopping yesterday which was a total nightmare. All the tops that are supposed to sit under you boobs size 18 not even fitting. They just sit halfway across my nipples (SorryTMI). I am only size 14 from boobs down so it is a nightmare. I am going to be one of those folk who is constantly in T-shirts and joggers. Sorry for moaning I should just be happy that I am pg. DH said he would look out the old tent for me. Ha Ha you can tell that made me feel great but he was really trying to say stop being ridiculous and make me laugh. Anyway. I am just going to wear what is comfy.

Hi to all my other FF's

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

it's so great to hear you're getting on brilliantly with being pg!!  but stop whinging about the size of your boobs!!  even when i am finally pg i doubt mine will have a problem fitting into the tightest of t-shirts!!     i love that your dh is making cute jokes about dressing you up in the tent - you both seem to be settling into your pregnancy and relaxing about it all now, it's great to hear.  

we're going to the gcrm for my first surge bloods on monday, not long now!!!    i have a wee question about fets that you might or might not know the answer to...  our blasts were frozen at 5 days so do you think that means my et will be 5 days after ovulation?  i had thought this would be the case as surely my body wouldn't be ready to accept the embryos for implanting until 5-6 days after ovulation?  however, somebody suggested to me yesterday that maybe the blasts will be put back 1 or 2 days after ovulation, meaning that your body can accept a hatching blast at any time once your endometrium is thick enough/after ovulation?    i'm going to ask pat or kate on monday but was just wondering what you thought?

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi Wishing & Sadie - I'm starting the stims tonight.(tickers confusing I wanted it to say "day 1 of stimms")  didn't want to do it in the morning as I'm paranoid about doing it in a rush and micking it up so I'm planning for 7pm in the evenings.

Wishing - sorry I can't help you re FETs hope the weekend doesn't drag in too much for you!!!  

Sadie - I bet your DH ain't complaining about the size of your boobs!!     to your DH!!  Have a great weekend!!

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

hi everyone hope all is well, sadie have a  great time up north se you when you get back, and just you relax and chill out and get major pampered      
kim xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry not been on for a few days been feeling really drained and tired,but back to normal,

Sadie-great to hear your relaxed nob and enjoying all the banter with your dh ,where abouts are you going up north?think we are going to try and go away for a few days,just to relax before txt begins,we haven't been away in over 2 years,so think we deserve it, ,

wishing-iam so happy your fet is happening,you have been waiting for ages it seems,hope all goes to plan now and you'll be on your 2ww soon,  

suzee-good luck with your stimms tonight. 

mrs r-how r u getting on,bet you cant wait for your hols,

Mrs hoopy-dont feel silly about being jealous or angry at pregnant relatives or friends,i actually cried when i was told my relative was pregnant with no 2 in the time we have been trying for one,and many of my old school friends are having children like rabbits ,and they all have different fathers,no house,never worked and will be kept for life by our tax's,sorry for the rant but it makes me so angry.

stacey-good luck with your et tomorrow    

kim- hi how r u? is that bump getting bigger?

hi to everybody else,sorry if ive missed you just so many posts to read in 3 days,love ranweli.


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls & Guys

Wishing - That was my first scan but I had been stimming for about 7 days beforehand - happy to know that the lining is good though - just have to hope the follies are ok and all produce eggs. TTFN means ta ta for now  

Hoopys - So sorry you are having a rough tim e- its only natural that you feel like this - you are no different from any one of us - it will get easier with time  

Stacey - Great news about the embies and good luck for the ET tomorrow - I'll be there again with a big  bag of babydust to blow around the clinic for you    Hopefully we'll be 2ww buddies if I make it that far  

Suzee - Good luck with starting the stimms - when is your 1st scan?

Ranweli - Gald to hear you are feeling better - all this waiting and not knowing is mentally draining  

Sadie and everyone else - thanks for all your best wishes - I shall be on late morning to let you know the results of the scan.

Ready for an early night now

Cheers
Emmypops xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

not had much chance to get on here, my gran's not been keeping great + my dad's been in hosp for op so its all been hectic!
I'm totally on countdown mode til my hols....10dys & counting!  

I'll try & catch up but you've all been so busy..........

emmy - hope you get on good today with your scan! You'll soon be revealing your EC date! It all happens so quickly eh, Good luck 

stacey - fab news about your eggs & also fertilisation rate was super! well done you! Hope you're feeling ok & wishing you a smooth ET today, you'll be on your 2ww by time you read this so sticky dust coming at you.....  

ranweli - ahh hunni you're doing great & being so patient, it'll be your turn soon! You're right I cant wait for my hols....next sunday cant come quick enough!

kim - how are you? Is that tummy expanding by the second  

suzee - congrats on stimming!!  how did the 1st one go? Good luck for this cycle 

wishing - delighted to hear you're back on the road again  I hope your bloods detect that surge on Monday! I soooo hope this FET works for you hunni   

sadie - have a lovely weekend hunni, you deserve a wee weekend with your DH, relax & enjoy! I hope he has a great birthday but I'm sure he's still on  

whippet - 15wks already!! How you keeping?

Hoopies - how you both doing? its so hard when you hear yet anthor couple are expecting  I'ev lost count of the no. of times in the last 4yrs I've been told so & so is preg.....I alays feel my heart sink & get a kinda sick feeling at the pit of my stomach. At one point at the start of last summer I found out about my best friend, my 2 cousins, DH's 2 cousins, DH's work colleague, my neighbour, my hairdresser, 3 ex work colleagues & then my Aunt (who had twins!).....I had all those feelings you've described. I was worst with my best friend which was prob terrible of me, she's always gone from guy to guy & never settled & I used to always joke that even she'd be preg before me....well lo & behold it came true. She hadn't even been with her partner for half the time we'd been trying. I was devastated. I think its only natural to feel like this & you're right you're time will come! 
Mr Hoopy - you be watching the tic v southampton game tonight? Its on Celtic TV! there's a few on next week too!! Yeeeeeha!!

Tash & julz - not long now til you girls meet your little bundles, cant wait to read your news! 

who else & what else have I missed? 

Have a good weekend everyone   &  
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Thanks for all the good luck and wishes  I did the first injection last night and it was ok_ish_. I found it hard to stop the solution from being sucked back into the bottle! I got it in the end but having a hot flush in the middle of doing it didn't help and I ended up all annoyed and stressed!! Hopefully tonight I'll be better at it.

I've to start the nasal spray this Monday and I've got my scan next Friday (25th).

JUst a quickie I'm afraid as I'm just in because I had an acupuncture appt this am so better get on and do some work.

Hi to everyone,

luv Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Weel just back from clinic and have 2 large follies at 21mm. 2 smaller ones at 14mm. There are also 3 little ones which prob wont be big enough at 10,6 and 6. the lining was 8.6 so that is thickening up nicely !

I have to wait for the blood results to see whether EC Mon or |Tues. Should get a call this aft !

Hope u r all having a nice day and enjoy the holiday weekend. 

Emmy xx


----------



## Talitha (aka Pickle)

Hi all,

Hope you don't mind me saying hello.  I've just had first ICSI at Glas Nuffield.  Very sadly bfn.

We were treated really well there, they were lovely and I really liked our consultant.  We are thinking about doing it again when we can, but expensive.  Does anyone have any feedback re. GCRM v. Nuffield?  I would like to go back there again but it would be good to hear about experiences. We did fine (prostap, menopur) up until ec and transfer, when we had 4 out of 9 fertilised and then 2 a/bs transferred. The embryology stage seems to be the really crucial bit! 

Thanks everyone,  

Clare xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi everyone Thanks for all ur kind messages   just quick post at mo will be on to do proper one later. All seemed to go really well today the put 2 embryo bk in one was Grade 1 20/20 & the second a Grade 2 15/20 the 3rd there aren't going to freeze as isn't good enough feeling mix of feelings just hope works.


xxxx


----------



## suzee

Stacey you are now officially PUPO!! Enjoy it hunny and try not to let the 2ww madness get you!!

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

hello everyone hope yous are all well, and      to the pupo ladies
kim xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi bk again  

Suzee, Hope things go better 4 u tonight with jags etc.....  

Emmy, looks like we b in the madness together   

Mrs R, sorry to hear about ur gran and ur dad   on another note tho must b so exciting for u getting away hope u have brill time 

Ranweli Glad u feelin better huni  

Sadie Thanks so much   have brill weekend and H\appy Birthday to DH

 to all other GG & Boys hope u are all well

Well thought would fill in rest from earlier was really emotional today felt fine till got to the GCRM but then the least wee thing seemed to set me off in tears then when were leaving Pat gave me Hug which set me off again  , The recipent from my egg share asked for the meassage to be past on to me she thanked me and said without me it wouldn't have bn possible for her to get this far thought that was really nice. I have to say all the team at GCRM have bn fantastic they really care and have found them fantastic they have made a difficult journey a little easier. After embryo transfer was scared to go to the loo I know it was stupid but was scared of losing them   Well outcome date is 31st really really nervous. Just wonder if any of u have any idea on my chances just with the Grade of my emryos age etc.... Don't know how will survive 2ww already can't think of anything else Lol! Sorry rambled a bit there!

xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r as they say thats life crap tho!!!!! you know exactly what we are both feeling, but heh you have to have a wee rant then move on. yes at my dads tonight for hoops v southampton, i cant get cable in my area thank god i get setanta or would be gutted, tho as described b4 on our 2ww mrs hoopy thru my seatnta card out of the window as she was hormonal!!!!!!!!!

aka pickle had failed attempts at both nuffield and GCRM, by a country mile tho GCRM were the best, their customer service and understanding is amazing, good luck

a wee note to stacey awrabest, every1 else nice weekend eh


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

just a very quick one for stacey...

congratulations, you're pupo!!! your embies sound great, i'm sure this is going to work for you.       sticky vibes coming your way... 

  

love wishing xx


----------



## catt

Hello to everyone,

We've been away in england with friends on a narrow boat on the canals - v good but I'm knackered! Hope I've not overdone it.

Sadie - so pleased for you - I just knew it'd be good news.

Wishing - re your transfer - I think it's ok to put back the day 5 embies as in fact in a 'natural' pregnancy embies are about 5 days old when they reach the uterus via the fallopian tube so yours will be at the corresponding stage and all ready to implant sooner rather than later. Good luck. Are you at GCRM?

Hey hoopies - hang in there. I had many experiences of feeling so envious of others and so lost and frustrated with the unfairness of everything. It's perfectly natural and understandable and it's healthy to experience such emotions. I have found the GRI to be very good. I don't think you can compare it to the private places as you would expect a more individualised service when you pay lots of money. I can say that the GRI are at the front of current research and Scott Nelson is quite prominent and will try anything new that can be made available. So hang in there and your time will come.

Stacey - I can relate to the peeing after transfer thing - I really had to go and went straight after the transfer which I had never done previously and I was pretty distraught thinking I'd peed them out and now look!!! Here's to a quick 2ww.

Take care everyone.

Love Cat


----------



## hoopy74

thanks catt scott nelson certainly appeared to be very accomodating, and first impressions for both of us was that we like him.

sadie i am going to try the vitamins that you posted previously fertilityblend.com and give it a go, currently i take zinc horse tablets!!!!!! feel sick every time i take them, imagine a guy moaning after all the jags, ops you wummen all get eh!!!!!!!!! i should hang my head in shame


----------



## emmypops

Hi all

Sorry didn't get back on last night but had a rare night out with the girls    

Pat called to say hat my bloods were increasing but still not high enough to go to EC. The upshot is that we have to say goodbye to the 2 big follies and start nurturing the smaller ones cos they reckon that must be where the eggies are!!?? I hop ethey are right!! I have to back Monday for another scan - so   that the wee follies have grown a lot. If all is ok and bloods are high enough we will get EC Wed or Thu. 

Can't believe how complicated this is all suddenly getting  

Stacey  - Congrats on being PUPO !! I so hope I can join you   

 to all

Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

just wanted to say congrats stacey you are officially pupo,hang in there on your two week wait,


----------



## catt

I know this will sound selfish but could someone blow me some bubbles as I've been at 37 since I started out on this 2 years ago! I don't even know what it means or how to do it but everyone else seems to have loads! Sorry if I'm being cheeky!!!

Cat


----------



## Stacey2685

Sorry everyone just quick pass threw.

Emmy hope all goes well on Mon and join me soon  

Catt I ' blew u up to 207'

 to everyone

xxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Catt

Blew you up to 217. First time I've blown bubbles   It's simple - you just click on "blow bubbles" next to the persons name - can you blow me some please? Pls make sure they always end in 7 cos thats lucky  

Thanks

Emmy xx


----------



## catt

Hey Emmy,

Thanks for that - it makes me feel more part of things!!! I've copied you and bubbled you to 217! Your scan is Monday? Good luck and all best wishes.

Love Catt


----------



## catt

Hi Stacey,

Thankyou so much for giving me the bubbles! I've blown you some more too. It's great! Hope the 2ww is speeding by for you. Take it easy and thinking of you.

Love Catt


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

catt-i blew your bubbles up to 277,hope your all fine and your bumpy is too.

stacey-how r u? 31st of July isn't that far away,keeping all my fingers and toes crossed for you,      

sadie-hope you and dh are enjoying your little break and dh had a fab birthday ,

Mrs r-hope your Gran and your dad are well,you'll really enjoy this holiday, 7 days to go till you and dh will be  .have you 1 more go at icsi on nhs,you've had 2 haven't you,or r u going to try gcrm,sorry for being nosy just weave been told we will get 3 gos,and on here ive read a few people only get 2 txts 

Mr and Mrs hoopy-when do you go on your hols?  

emmypops-good luck for your scan tomorrow,and it'll not be long till your on your 2ww with stacey,  

wishing- any news when your et will be?

talitha aka pickle-welcome to the thread,sorry to hear about your bfn at nuffield,i haven't started txt yet,should be about October time at gri,alot of ladies have been to gcrm on here and got really great responses or bfps.iam sure if you ask them personally they would give you advice.  

buster24-has that bump expanded anymore?  

suzee-hows the jabs going?hope their getting easier.  

tashia-tommorow is your due date,any news to report?  

julz-how r u?

hi to everybody else,sending you lots of    and         
love ranweli.


----------



## buster24

the bump is expanding by the minute.
catt blew you some bubbles.
well had a breakthrough today went to tesco and bought early baby vests, yes not very exciting , but i have been trying to do it for a couple of weeks, and kind of got to the baby stuff panicked and fled to the chocolate or sweets or anything rather than baby stuff, silly i know, just could not bring myself to buy anything, but i did it.      whole pack of 7 vests, please dont let it ginx me. but feel since there are 2 i really should be buying every month as cant afford to just go and have a blow out at the end, if only.
hope all is well, yous prob think am nuts now  
kim xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Catt & Emmy blew you both some bubbles - Bubbles are great!!!!  Hope you both well  

Stacey - hows the 2ww going, I can totally relate to the going to the loo thing!?  That was lovely getting a message from your egg sharer, no wonder you were in tears (sorry if I started you off again!!!)   

Mrs R - Hows your gran and dad?     for their  quick recovey.  How are you doing too?  

Sadie - How are you, getting bigger   every day!!! 

Ranweli, hoopies, suzipooh, buster, wishing lots of   and  

Well todays day 5 of stimming. I'm finding the injections easier to make up nowbut I'm finding the Menopur stinging as it goes in.  I don't remember the Gonal F stinging, maybe it did and I've justforgotten.  Anyway started snuff this morning and yuck I forgot about the horrible taste it left!

DH got back home late last night (he's been awayfor nearly 2 wks) so never got to bed until late as chatting etc. so bit tired today. 

Have a good day, suns out  ,

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
congrats on being pupo stacey hope the madness of the 2ww has hit you yet

emmypops sorry to hear about your complications but it is best to wait until everything is perfect to give you the best chance hope your scan goes good today and you get your ec date

whishing how are you doing what stage are you at

ranwelli we go on holiday the first 2weeks in september and we cant wait,really think we need to get away and chill out before we come back and hope fully have a start date to look forward to (sad eh )
mrs r hope your dad and grab are feeling better  and youve got aayour suncream already 

welcome to the thread pickle as mr hoopy says we have a a bfn at the nuffeild and a chemical pregancy the gcrm,mr hoopy is a wee bit more pc than me i hated the nuffeild felt like  a number to all the staff who half the time never knew my name and the other half read it off my file they never called you back and always made me feel like any question was either stupid or below them,it did not help that we must have had the most rude consultant mr conway who had great difficulty looking you in the  eye,reading your post it doesnt sound like it was that bad for you,so it is who ever you feel mosy comfortable with,bit just before i finnish my rant the gcrm were great and were more understanding of the treatment and the effects it had on you as a person and as  a couple

thanks to everyone for your support over the last wee while,the good thing about this thread is everyone knows how you feel and you cant stop people getting pregant and carrying on with there families just because we cant(but some days it would be nice) 

mrs hoopy


----------



## suzee

Hi sorry forgot to welcome Pickle to the thread! - Welcome Pickle!!

Mrs Hoopy - I was interested to hear your views on the Nuffield as DH and I were talking the other wk and he asked what the opinion on Nuffield was (that was one of our options before choosing GRI) and I said didn't know of anyone going there, v glad now we didn't!!

Ranweli - We are at GRI as you know and we are only getting 2 NHS goes when our turn comes around. Even though you are at GRI _I think_ you are under a different Health Board for funding so that might explain it 

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi all

Just back from GCRM. I now have 5 poss follies - 24,22,18,14 and 13mm. Lining is 9.6. Biggest folly may disappear before EC and smallest 2 may not grow enough so worst case scenario is 2. I will get blood esults this aft so fingers crossed for EC Wed   

Mrs R - hope your Dad and gran are ok?

Suzee - Every jab brings you a step closer to your dream  

Pickle - Welcome to the thread - think I bumped into you on the Sugar babes thread?  

Thanks everyone fo your good wishes. Will pop on later with my results.

TTFN Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Emmy,

I'll keep fingers and toes crossed that your wee eggies grow big and strong for EC this Wed    

Suzee xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Emmy got everything crossed for EC for wed for u   

Suzee 5 days closer to ur BFP   

Mr & Mrs Hoopy   how are you both?

Pickle welcome to thread

  to everyone else will do more personals later

Well can't wait till week on thurs but at the same time I'm terrified  , My stomach isn't as tender today but still bloated, however have had some pulling type pains felt slightly sick on and off just couple of times and bn more hungry than usual  and had tingly type pain in (.)(.) couple times not sore to touch like on inside didn't last long all these only bn todayalso still running to loo in middle night but have bn frm et, don't know why tho as even if does work it would b to early for symptoms wouldn't it??

xxx


----------



## emmypops

Clinic called and we are good to go for Wed EC  

HCG trigger at 7.30 tonight - am so excited - have a really good feeling about this one   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Stacey2685

That brill news Emmy   no long till u b in the madness with me  


xxxx


----------



## catt

Hello everyone,

Good news then Emmy - good luck on Wed.

Mrs.Hoopy - just to say I agree with your views re Nuffield. We were there before GRI and had Conway also and felt the same - no personalisation, no info given, calls not returned and we even had to suggest certain aspects of our treatment ourselves. The 'Sister' was just as bad - no personal skills at all. Some of the other nurses were ok but overall the GRI much better.

Thanks for my bubbles peeps, feel I belong now!!!!

Love Cat


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks, not had much time to get on....sorry 

My dad is doing great, he got home at the weekend & seems to be making a speedy recovery, he's to be off work for 8wks though so no doubt he'll be driving my mum insane! 
Not much change with my gran, seems to be 1 step forward & 2 backwards, just wish she could get a wee spell of good dys! 
I'm doing ok, still gutted about the outcome but trying not to dwell on it. I'm getting organised for my hols......only 6more sleeps! I'm so excited, cant wait to spend some quality time with DH, total escapism & relaxation!! Bring it on!

Stacey - so pleased to read you're on the 2ww now......good luck I'll be on hols on your OTD but I'm sure I'll be reading your good news when I get back 

emmy - wishing you lots of clucky eggs for EC on wednesday  blew you extra bubbles!

suzee - how you getting on with the jabbing?  Fab that your DH is back, good for you to have him around! Lots of luv n luck coming at you   &  

hoopies - suncream looked out! clothes all washed...just to be ironed now  6sleeps & counting!  Once I'm back it'll be your turn next for some sun, sand & sangria!

sadie - how you doing hunni? You feeling a bit more relaxed now? Hope the 'lil un is behaving! 

ranweli - sadly we only get 2 shots with the NHS  We're in Renfrewshire & I think we're under Argyll & Clyde or maybe its Greater Glasgow , I'm not sure but anyway for our area its only 2shots, I think parts of lanarkshire are entitled to 3 goes, its mad we should all get the same no. of attempts regardless of area you live. Craziness!!!  Our next port of call will be GCRM but dont know when, definitely need a break from TX for a wee while  

catt - hows your little Jnr doing? How many weeks are you now? blew you more bubbles!

wishing - I spoke to someone in legal team about our notes so thanks for the info hunni! The ball is now rolling! How you doing? 

 for everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

ranwelli we get three, i think as mrs r has said its a postcode lottery, we are north lanarkshire.
2 be honest tho i hope we only need 1 as the thot of going thru it all a number of times frightens the hell out of both of us. 2 failed goes so far is enough 3rd time lucky hopefully and i think we should get a date soon, ideally 2 or 3 weeks after we return from our holidays in sep would be fab. they said we will be top of the list in august

anyways keep the faith, i do


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

didn't manage to get on here over the weekend as we were at a fantastic wedding, honestly one of the best i've ever been to!!! totally knackered yesterday but what a great weekend! 

 went to the gcrm for my first bloods this morning and got results this afternoon - nothing happening yet (no surprise) so i don't need to go back in till thursday for my next bloods. et will be 5 days after ovulation unless that's a sunday in which case it will be the monday, 6 days after ov. so, et will be sometime from the 30th onwards...

stacey - how are you doing? are you on the yucky crinone gel? not long till your bfp, sending you lots of sticky vibes...      

suzee - glad your stimms are going well. when are you in for your first scan & bloods? 

sadie - hope you had a great weekend away and your dh had a brilliant birthday! have you managed to find a circus tent to store your boobs in yet?!!!  i'm just jealous! 

emmy - you'll have had your hcg injection by now in preparation for your ec... i've blown you some bubbles for extra special good luck!! hope you get a good basket of eggs! 

mrs r - sorry to hear that your gran & dad haven't been well. i''m sending them lots of get well soon wishes...    i'm doing good thanks, just waiting to ovulate!!

tashia - i think today's your due date!! if it's all happening now, i'm thinking of you and sending you loads of wishes for a quick, pain-free delivery!! if junior hasn't shown yet, i hope she or he does so soon so that you can finally meet your wee bundle!!! 

talitha / pickle - hi, welcome to the ggs thread. sorry to hear about your recent bfn.  we're at the gcrm and both think that everyone there is great. are you going to take some time out before starting another cycle?

cat - glad you had a good time away, a canal boat holiday sounds lovely!  yes, we're at the gcrm, had my first bloods today. i asked the nurse about the timing of et with day 5 blasts and she said that et will be 5 days after ovulation so it seems they do stick to the natural pattern exactly. how are you getting on? any bump yet?  i've blown you some bubbles...

ranweli - what nhs board does your area come under? we're greater glasgow & clyde and were originally told that we would get 3 icsi cycles on the nhs but in the 2 years that we've been on the waiting list that has been reduced to 2 cycles. i agree with mrs r that it's totally crazy that we don't all just get the same number of txs and the same length on the waiting list.  after all, we're all being treated at the same bloody hospital!!!

kim - you're totally right to start buying baby things now.  you're well into your pregnancy and i reckon you've waited long enough! one of my best friends is pregnant just now and she's been gradually building up her store as well. makes perfect sense so that you don't blow your entire budget at 8 months!!

mrs hoopy - how are you doing? i'm just waiting to surge now but i reckon it'll be a few days yet... 

hi to lisa, suzi, mr hoopy, jules, jen, lottie, tracy, mr lottiepots, ellie, aphrodite, boo, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, vonnie and anyone i might have missed!

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Wishing - What time were you at GCRM yesterday? -may hav seenyou - I was there at 10.45 for bloods and scan so didn't leave til 11.15ish.


----------



## wishing...

hi emmy,

i've sent you a pm.  

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG












































Lottie- GCRM  OMG












































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GCRM Not this time  had F/U and going to GRI for NHS cycle

Suzee- Stimming

SamW- GRI Not this time.  Going for F/U

MrsR- GRI Not this time  going for F/U

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM PUPO  

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to surge.

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Stimming EC 23rd July.

Tracy- GRI FET Not this time 

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

thanks for the updates, you're a star!

did you have a nice weekend away?

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi All,

Mrs R - I'm foing a lot better with stimming now, had a wee panic yesterday that I was jabbing in the wrong place, that I was doing it too high up either side of belly button but put msg on peer support and they said doesn't matter so phew panic over!!  Glad your das doing better and I'll say a wee  for your gran, grans are very precious ppl!!! 

Wishing - I'm in this Friday for scan and bloods then have acupucnture straight after so I'm really hopeful about this tx!!! Glad you had such a good weekend  

Emmy - Thats great news about EC tomorrow!! I'l be thinking of you!! Not long until you're PUPO!!!  

Sadie - How are you doing? Are you having morning sickness etc.? 


wishing... said:


> Sadie - have you managed to find a circus tent to store your boobs in yet?!!!


    Thats a good one!!!

Stacey - Hows the 2ww going?  

I thing the Menopurs working as I'm having pain in my lower back and starting to feel a bit uncomfortable around lower abdomen (and v gassy TMI sorry!!) but thats goodhopefully making lots and lots of wee eggies!!

Hi to everyone else,

Suzee xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing hope u O soon so u can join the madness  

Sadie Did u enjoy ur weekend? Tahnks for updates  

Suzee Glad all going well I had same worries as u with jags always scared was doing at wrong place 

How is everyone else today all good I hope  

Wonder if I can pick ur brains bit disgusting I know but know how the gel comes out in clumps at times, I have noticed some but not all of the clumps are slightly pink quite light pink tho where as others are white as ment to b its no pink when I wipe its just on these clumps of gel and only today why is that?

xxxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

sounds like you're feeling all the right things for a good wee basket of eggs!  i jabbed either side of my belly button too and it all worked fine.  when you start to think about it all it's crazy the things you start to worry about isn't it?  best not to think at all for the whole cycle, if only they could give us an injection for that too!  will you have been stimming for over a week when you have your first scan?

w x


----------



## wishing...

hi stacey,

about the gel...  i think i read on the information leaflet that it sometimes causes slight bleeding.  i didn't have any while i was using it but seemed to be very "delicate" for a good few weeks after (tmi sorry!).  i know that some people have blamed it on the tip of the applicator as it can be a bit scratchy once you've ripped the top open.  if you're worried, you could call to speak to one of the nurses but i don't think it's anything weird.

w x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Well had a really good and relaxing weekend. Bit of a long car journey but well worth it. Applecross is a beautiful place and the food was great. DH had a great birthday and it was good to spend time with family.

Stacey- Well officially PUPO. Glad all seems to be going well for you and sound like one of the embryos was really great quality. My friend got pg with a grade 2 so sounds like you got the best chance. I am sending you lots of baby dust       and       thoughts. I have never had crinone Gell but Kim has maybe she could help! My guess would be maybe some cervical irritation because of gel but not sure. If you worried call the clinic.

Em- Good luck for your EC tomorrow. Sending you loads lots of clucky eggs vibes.









Suzee- How's the stimming going? Hope the injections not too bad. When do you go back for bloods and scan? No morning sickness but have felt nauseated on/off as day goes on. Last couple days have been not too bad though. Boobs really big and sore and apart from that no symptoms. Which makes me paranoid .

MrsR- Sorry to hear about you dad and gran. Sending then get well soon wishes. Glad you looking forward to your holiday it will do you the world of good. You did for get the  bit to go with the sun, sea and sangria. .

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Mr Hoopy glad you have decided to try the drugs my DH had. They are like horse pills but he never had any nausea with them so you should be fine. They are expensive but in my books worth every penny. Won't be long now to you go your holiday.   hope you have a great time.

Suzi- How are you? Noticed you haven't posted for a while. Hope you okay.

Wishing- Hope you surge soon so that you can have your wee embies back where they belong. Bought some bigger clothes on Thurs but had really uncomfy in my bras and tops. I feel huge but from waste down am okay. Boobs need to seriously think about breast reduction after I have baby.

Tashia- How's you? Any signs of that wee bubba?

Jules- Thinking about you too. Time getting closer.

Catt- How's you getting on? Bump getting bigger?

Catt77- How's you? Hope all is well with bump!

Lottie- How's your 2 bumps getting on? When your next scan?

Lou-e- Not seen you on thread for a wee while how's you?

Ranweli- I don't know how many D&G get. Ayrshire get 3 goes. It is really unfair and I think everyone should get the same. Hope you time going in not too bad.

I have my consultant appt tomorrow so hope that goes well. Midwife on Friday said they may change me to someone else as I am classed as high risk because of my blood problem.

Anyway got to go do pessary. (TMI)

Hi to all my other FF.

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

hi everyone yous have been busy    . Well had scan at 10.30 this morning and all well have 2 wee boogie babes, they were break dancing, god they are so athletic just like their mum     , but went straight to bed as was night shift and back on tonight, didnt get out hospital till nearly 1pm, the consultant was on annual leave so it was a registrar i saw, she was nice, they asked about scans and amnio testing but i refused, because what would i do     this has taken me 7 attempts and nearly 15 years of trying. Also my eggs are not 37 years old like me, but 29 years young like their wonderful aunt my wee sister who donated the eggs, so i am not going down that road.
was told about all the scan i will get my god its alot, but i am not complaining. , better go and iron some scrubs and get some food before the dreaded shift starts,
stacey i used the crinone gel when i had tx in istanbul and it always came out in clumps, and a kind of pinky peach colour,     but you can use it up the back door if you like     
kim xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- Fab news about you wee boogie babes. Can't wait to see pics. I am with you on the testing thing. If I'm not going to act on it then no point having it done. My eggs from 31 yr old SIL so chances of anything wrong slim. This baby will be loved regardless. Will catch up with you next week before you go your holidays.

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Hello everyone,

Thanks for my bubbles   everyone.

Stacey - another possibility re the pinkyness is implantation bleeding - when I got pregnant first time I was on crinone gel and noticed it was pinky on two nights and I'm sure that's what it was! Good Luck.

Wishing - fingers crossed for surge asap!

Suzee - roll on 2ww!

Well I'm not sure if i have a bump yet - think it's just fat as I've put on loads as being a total grubber!! I know by 20 weeks I'll def have one though!! We also decided on no tests although we are getting a 20 week scan and the obs said this was detailed and could show 'abnormalities' which I don't mind and still wouldn't act on anyway.

Sorry for being a bit rubbish at personals - my concentration is bad! But I'm thinking of you all and wishing you all loads of luck and love.

Take care,

Cat


----------



## spooq

Hi Everyone,

Not posted for a while but keeping up with all your news. Just waiting to move on to the next stage. Still popping the Noreth' and should hopefully start jabbing in about a week and a half's time. I'll be on AL next week so will definitely not be on here as I will be Internet-less!

Bit down in the dumps as DH may be getting made redundant (for the 3rd time in less than 2 years  ). His employer - massive worldwide company - are cutting 16,000 jobs across Europe. He's only been there since March. Crap crap crap  



Suzi
xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Suzi Really sorry to hear about your dh, everything is a nightmare at the moment with the way the econmy going hope he keeps his job will b thinking of you!! Good new u getting started soon tho  

Catt, I've bn total grubber and I only on 2ww!! usually I find it hard to make myself eat 3 meals a day but last couple days espec I bn meaga hungry and feel just pigging out LOL!! 


Kim, Fab news about ur scan  !!!! I totaly agree with u on  amnio testing  I'd b same.


Sadie Glad Dh had gr8 bday and u enjoyed ur weekend must have felt great to unwind after everything

Emmy Thinking of u for EC tom   u get plenty good eggs tomorrow will b thinking of u

 to everyone else

Thank for advice on gel everyone, it hasn't been iritating me at all I haven't bn feeling ichy sore or uncomfertable there and don't think have scaratched at all with aplicater, it was just when wiped noticed some, not all of it was pink stained, feels like this 2ww is dragging lol.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Just a quickie to thank you all for your kind wishes - off to bed now as have to be at clinic for 7.30 tomorrow   

I should be on in the afternoon to let you know how it went   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- So sorry to hear about your DH. I so hope he isn't one of them to get made redundant. I know it is hard but try to focus on your treatment. You will always find a way to get buy. My DH has just gone back to work a few weeks ago after being off 8 months so I can sympathise with you it is a worry. The building trade is so uncertain for us too and I am not sure how long this wee bit of work will last. Sending you a  

Emmy- Sending you good luck wishes for today.          

Stacey- Hope you hanging in there girl. Has the craziness set in yet?  . Baby dust coming your way                    

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

kim, great news about your scan, glad your wee bubs are doing well. 

sadie, hope your consultant appointment goes well today. is your follow-up with the haematology dept soon? 

suzi, i hope things work out for your dh at work. i took voluntary redundancy a few months ago but i realise that it's a totally different thing if it's not your choice. only a few weeks till you start stimming. 

cat, thanks for the good wishes. i'm keeping my fingers crossed too that my concentration will be as bad as yours soon!! 

stacey, you're almost half way there...  

i'm totally with you all on the testing issue. i would have an general anomalies scan but not the blood tests or amniocentesis. one of my closest friends had a hellish time with the tests. she took the routine blood tests (for downs etc) at 18 wks but obviously assumed everything would be fine. however, the tests highlighted some problems which meant she had to have an ultrasound to check every little detail (worse than a normal anomalies scan i think) and when that was inconclusive, she had an amnio. she was scared about that because of the associated risks but put herself through it anyway and guess what... everything was perfect. absolutely no problems with the baby but her and her dh had been put through two weeks of hell and worrying it's just not worth it, especially when we've all been through enough already.

sorry, rambling again!

going back to the gcrm tomorrow for my next bloods. think i'm approaching ovulation now so hopefully they'll detect my surge by the weekend and we can go in for our et late next week...

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Ec went fairly well - only 3 follicles but they got 2 eggs so not too bad since the third follicle was only 14mm and prob too small for a mature egg anyway. Wee bit disappointed as we got three last time but at least we made it this far! Just have to keep everything crossed that at least one of them fertilises    Will be very nervous when the phone rings in the morning  

Am feeling a bit sore and tired and swollen tummy but ovrall not too bad  

DD is at MILs today and she is going to keep her overnight so I can have a nice relaxing afternoon and eveniong  

Well am off to watch a film now - just because I can  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Emmy - You know what they say - 2 outta 3 ain't bad!!  Will say a wee   for your wee embies that they graw big and strong!!     Enjoy your film and try and relax!!    

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

emmy - sending lots of      for fertilisation!! Take it easy now  

wishing- good luck for your bloods tomorrow

stacey - you're doing great luv, I've got everything crossed for you   

suzi - keep your chin up luv, keep thinking positive thoughst about your TX. I really hope your DH's isnt one of the unlucky ones   Such a horrible time, I was made redundant 2yrs ago...its horrible. My DH is in the construction industry so things with his job are a bit shaky.....he even mentioned us potentially going abroad for a year or 2  Hopefully it'll not come to that. Sending you big hugs luv  

catt - hiya & husg to you & your small bump! 

kim - fab news about your little twinnies! 

sadie - I'm so looking forward to our hols.....who knows 'a bit of the other' might even be on the cards!   Only 4 more sleeps!  Glad you enjoyed your break away & your DH had a good b'day!

hope everyone else is doing good! 

we got a call from our friends last night.......guess what They're 13wks preg!  I'm trying so hard to be pleased, I am honest  but they'ev only been trying since March! They'ev no idea about our ICSI TX so they dont suspect how I'm feeling! Lanzarote cant come quick enough!!!!!!
on top of that I also took AF last night  I was only on CD22 so not sure if its a 'real' AF, I can only assume hormones have mucked up my cycle. I'll see if it lasts. Suppose on a positive note if it is an early AF then at least the worst of it will be over before my hols!

adios mes amigos
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- I will say lots of prayers   for your wee eggs to fertilise. Loads of positive thoughts coming your way.         . Relax and enjoy your movie.

Wishing- I go back to see Haematologist on the 14th August. So they will let me know what to happen with meds. All went well at clinic today. They scanned me and saw wee heartbeat again and baby has grown to 2cm. Saw consultant obs today and he is pleased with progress so far, he thinks I will have to stay on Clexane till 36 weeks. He is going to refer me over to a specialist Obstetrician who deals with women with blood problems so at least I am getting excellent care. 

MrsR- Have fab holiday.

Well am so pleased things went well today and has reassured me. Midwife was lovely and says I can go see her anytime for reassurance. I will get scanned again in 4 weeks and Consultant said risk of m/c now minimal so that made me very happy. Was great to see wee bub again.

Love to everyone

Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Emmy got everything crossed for u for tomorrow    sure will be good news.

Sadie glad all went well with you  

Mrs R sorry u having hard time my thought are with u will b good 4 u and dh just to get time away frm it all  

Wishing good luck for tomorrow  

I'm feeling bit worried today bn getting tingly feelings inside (.)(.) not had it that often and doesn't last long no sore to touch at all I have never had that b4 so no sure what to think of that, but I have had very mild af type cramp pretty much all day today which would b 7dpo I don't usually get this till 1 or 2 days before I get af but quite worried it a sign it over 4 us  

xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Stacey- Try not to worry. I had tingly shooty pains through boobs and AF type pains on/off all way through 2ww. I would say good sign that things maybe implanting. Try to stay   but i know it really hard as your brain starts to go  . It far to early for you period to come so can't be that. Take care.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks Sadie   also last couple days has creamy white cm but don't know if that due to gel or what.

Emmy good luck for today      

Wishing good luck for scan today  

xxxxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi just thought would post this its strange how u can find things that describe how u feel in all our journey

How to instruct your inner circle.

Please treat me as though I am in a crisis. I am. I can and will cry at the drop of a hat. I am sad, angry, scared, excited, hopeful, worried and nervous.

Please DO NOT tell me you know how I feel unless you, yourself, have endured an IVF cycle. This is more difficult than you know.

Please treat me with kid gloves, as I am hanging on by a very thin emotional thread.

Please see that everything is not business as usual in my life, household and heart.

Please call, write or send me an e-mail.

Please give me books or magazines that I can leave in my car for reading during the endless streams of medical waiting rooms that I will visit over the next month.

Please bake, cook or order in food for my household. We need to eat and I am out of commission.

Please permit me a clear calendar and excuse my lack of involvement in other activities, as my days are filled with tests, results, endless appointments, phone calls, decisions, physical discomfort and fatigue.

Please excuse my lack of interest in everything else. Remember what I said about crisis?

Please give me permission to do what I want to do, be it laugh, cry, sit around or be really, really active in something.

Please help out around my house by washing some dishes, vacuuming a room, or taking my dog for a walk. Remember that my husband is overwhelmed and in need of support too!

Please let me know that you are supporting me even if this cycle fails. That is my biggest fear and the hardest thing to talk about.

Please remind me that I am strong enough to endure this, as I am sure to forget along the way.

Please don't ask me if I'm pregnant. If and when that occurs, I will sing it from the highest rooftop!

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- I think things are looking good so far. Try to stay strong. Like your wee inner circle thoughts.       .

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

stacey, stay positive!!    try not to worry about af type symptoms, the drugs and the gel will both be causing you to feel all sorts of things! fingers crossed for you...   

  

emmy, sending you lots of luck...     

  

hope you hear some good news this morning about your perfect little eggs!

mrs r, bet you can't wait for that holiday!!! sorry you're having to deal with your friends' good news - these things always seem to happen at the worst time. 

sadie, glad all went well at your appointment and your wee one is happy and doing grand!!   

well, just back from the gcrm for 2nd bloods this morning. will find out the results later today...

wishing xx


----------



## emmypops

Good news - we have one good embie to put back    ET is 12.30 tomorrow so hopefully I wll be part of the 2ww madness at last  

Stacey - Love your wee inner circle thoughts - think I will print it out and hand it to all my friends and family  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today - took DD to the park and she had a great time - fast asleep now so that was well worth it!!

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi to everyone.. not been on here for ages as I've had nothing new to report really but been keeping up to date with everyone..

Sadie - I was so pleased to read that everything was ok with you and the little one.. was thinking about you and was delighted when I read the news.. When is your next scan?  Hope you are keeping sane, I know how difficult it can be.

Wishing.. It is so exciting for you just now.. just think very soon you will be PUPO and I'm glad to see you are being really positive.. I'm sure a positive attitude helps.. have you found out how the bloods were yet?

Mrs R - sorry to hear about the family trouble you've been having.. it's horrible when family aren't well.. Looks like you could really be doing with that holiday.. just chill out and enjoy.

Suzi - sorry the news isn't looking good for your Dh.. as everyone else has said it's a horrible situation and it looks like he won't be the last.. the economy seems really shaky just now..  

Hoopies - when are you off on holiday?  Bet you can't wait?

Kim - great news about your scan.. glad to see they are still doing well.. have you thought about prams or anything like that yet?

Catt - glad to see you're doing well.. are you feeling ok or any horrible symptoms.

Ranweli - was sorry to hear about the mix up with the list.. you must have been demented.. are you able to go for IUI this time round?

Tashia - are you still hanging in there?  You must be hyper?

I've not spoken to Emmy and Stacy before but been keeping up to date with your news..

Emmy - Good Luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you, make sure you take it easy and get lots of rest after it.. know it's probably not easy with your DD to run around after 

Stacy - All throughout my 2ww I felt like any minute the old Witch was going to show up.. think you can definately read too much into the symptoms I know I did.. anyway all the best for your outcome date..  

Hi to everyone else I've not mentioned hope you are all doing well.. ok some news of my own now..

Got my scan yesterday at the Queen Mother.. Me and DH were so excited and she seemed to be taking ages with the scan but we were enjoying watching the bubbas jump around.. then the scanner asked if we knew about how an embie can split and I said yes we were aware but wasn't really thinking anything as we'd already seem at the GCRM that they were in seperate sacs..

Anyway, did she not go on and tell us that there were three there and that looked like one embie had split meaning we're having triplets 2 identicals in the one sac and another one (billy no mates as DH was calling it!)

We were totally stunned and just sat staring for ages.. met with the consultant and she told us about the risks etc with multiple births and we've got our next scan on 13th of August.. still feeling a bit shell shocked but obviously blessed.. 

Apparently the full term for triplets is around 34 weeks so would be due mid December.. need to get organised!!

Again, hope you're all well. x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lottie- Flaming Nora triplets. I bet your DH nearly fell off his chair. How exciting! I will update the list. Please take care of yourself and the wee ones.

Em- Glad you have one to go back as they say only takes ones.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Wow Lottie thats amazing - was just reading a thread on here the other day all about triplets and one of the girls on there had exactly the same thing happen to her! 

Best of British to you and your ready made family   

Take care Emmy xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Wow Lottie talk about shock!!!! Really happy for u and DH

Emmy Good luck tomorrow as has already bn said only takes one   

Wishing   4 u bloods

 to everyone else

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoopy74

lottie thats absolutely amazing 3 for the price of 1, god bless you. lucky thing

we are away 1st week in sep for fortnight thanks


----------



## wishing...

hi kids,

lottie - oh my gawd!!!    what amazing news, you must be a crazy bunch of emotions right now i'll bet!    how're you gonna find a pram you can fit through the door?!    (you'll notice i'm giving you 3 of each smiley!!)  well, i guess kim can go for the "buy one get one free" offers in the baby aisle, while you'll be on the "3 for the price of 2"!! how are you feeling? do you know why they didn't pick it up at your gcrm scan?  i must admit, my pma is kind of getting a life of its own - more than once in the last week i have dreamt that we're having twin girls and i'm not even pregnant yet!   your little ones are so lucky that they're going to have a wee group of siblings to play with, right from the start. haven't told dh about my night-visions, he'd probably think i'd been taking too much folic acid or something equally daft! 

emmy, great news about your perfect little embie!  good luck for et tomorrow, i'll be thinking of you.      here's hoping your dd will soon have a little brother or sister to play with...   

  

stacey, positive vibes      and babydust for your wee embies...

  

gcrm phoned this afternoon with my blood results - things are starting to happen but we're not quite there yet so i'm to go back on saturday and monday for more bloods...



emmypops said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine today - took DD to the park and she had a great time - fast asleep now so that was well worth it!!


...if this weather can continue for a few weeks, i'm gonna have the most lovely, relaxing 2ww in the garden!!

positive thoughts for all of you...

                
                
                
                
                

wishing xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Wow - Lottie what amazing news - well done for you honey!  I wonder how big your tummy will get - as with just one I am huge!     (3 for you!)

Well we are still waiting - we were due on Monday 21st and still no real action!  Went for a sweep on Monday but as cervix was closed it was a little pointless!  Marco Gaudoin said that we will be induced on Monday if no action - as they dont like IVF babies to be more than a week overdue...  So Monday @ 4pm we are admitted and start induction hormones that nite...  So we have this weekend to see if bambino and my hormones decide to kick start!!!!  A little frustrated - but girls we have waited so long - you will all be the same when your time comes - that a week or so of extra waiting is just nothing!  Loving the improved weather - was out in the shade & sun on my lounger yesterday - fabby!

Jules - not much longer for you - you may even beat us to it!  How are you keeping?

Reading everyone else's posts and cannot believe how big the string is nowadays - we have so many 'members' and everyone is at such a different time in tx...  Thinking of you all!

Anyway, will leave you all to it and send you lots of love & positive BFPs until we have some further news!

Lots of love, Tashia xxx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- Stimming

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM PUPO  

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to surge.

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Stimming EC 23rd July.

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- Good luck for Monday if you don't go over weekend. Get loads of   over weekend something in sperm that helps to soften and ripen cervix. All the rest is just old wives tales. I am still off work. Saw midwife recommended I stay off till am off all my pessaries and oestrogen weeks because I had bleeding etc and am on clexane and aspirin. So am hoping this nice spell lasts. How fab would it be if over the next few weeks you can get out with your pram in the good weather! Anyway we will be waiting with bated breath to hear from you when you able to get back online. Enjoy your weekend.

Emmy- Good luck for today. Sending you loads of babydust.          

Wishing- Sounds like you got loads of   PMA. That is really good. Looks like you will be having ET this weeks coming then. I will do a wee surge dance.                                    

Stacey- Hope you not going too mad. Been thinking about you as I know how hard this 2ww is for you. Sending you loads of PMA               and babydust         .

Had a good day yesterday. My sis passed her driving test after third attempt. Am so pleased for her and it means she can drive me around for a change. I am doing fine been kind of off my food and have been struggling especially around dinner time to eat and have no notion of what I want and then feel sick at thought of eating. But all I can say is it will all be worth it in the end. When I saw my ticker today. I can't believe I have got to 9 weeks. Stay strong my wee baby.



Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi kids,

tashia, sending you lots of labour-vibes (not sure if they sound like something you'd really want!!?!!) that your wee one puts in an appearance over the next few days.                 do you know why they don't like ivf babies to be more than a week overdue but are ok with that for naturally conceived pregnancies?  i thought that by the time you get to 9 months most pregnancies are the same?!

jules, when is your due date?  is it gonna be a race to the finish-line!!     

sadie, great list!  i wasn't sure you would even have a special smiley for triplets!!  fantastic that you're now 9 weeks, time really does fly!       i think it's all the good news that's been flooding the gg thread that's been boosting my pma.  really though, i have my wee moments of worry but basically, i'm still over-excited and bursting with crazy-good pma!!           it's all down to you girls & guys - i did not feel like this last time!  thanks!   


wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lottiepots what great news your brain must be going ten to the dozen,mr hoopys brother has got identical twin girls and my god its hard to tell them apart,and your due date now being in december will be the best present ever!!!   
tashia good luck for monday (if you need it) you must be soooooo excited your going to meet your baby  
stacey the two madness is hell and we look for every sign but sore boobs is a good sign try and remain  
emmy good luck with your et one wee embie is great and will be your son/daughter very soon
suzi so sorry to hear about your husband the last thing you need going through treatment is this type of worry,but try and remain  he could become a house husband   
mrs r oh i really feel for you was the exact same with mr hoppys brother life is just so unfair have  a good cry it helps when do you go on holiday its just what you need sun sea and the other  
kim i just read your post and my god woman BUY BUY BUY!!! you got two wee babies to get ready for,my cousin had ivf twins last year after 4years ttc what he said was they were the best dressed babies until they were 6mths then all the pressies ran out and they are now adverts for george(designer babies no less ) so buy big
wishing good luck with the bloods hope your surging nicely

hi to everyone else

mrs hoopy


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

just a quick post in case I dont get back on here before my hols, so much to do so little time    

Still battling on with the AF from hell  but cest la vie!! Cant wait for Sunday......holiday....bring it on!

Tash - good luck for the days ahead, when I get back I'll be reading about your little bundle! 

Jules - you too, good luck for your finals weeks in case it happens when I'm away! 

Sadie - 9wks already! You're doing great hunni!

wishing - pleased things are heading in the right direction for you! Good luck for your bloods on Sat & mon. When I come back you'll be PUPO & on your 2ww so good luck for all the bits inbetween   

Hoopies - hope you're both doing ok! Sun, sand, sea & poss a bit of the other could be on the cards   Mr H....how dire have the tic been in the friendlies?? Better get their act together or else   You 2 started counting down to your hols?  

Stacey - I'm not gonna be around on your OTD but wanted to wish you all the luck in the world. I'll be thinking of you & praying for that BFP....I'm sure you'll have posted the good news! Stay positive & hang in there, its all sounding good so far!   

Emmy - good luck for your ET today! You'll be PUPO when you read this  Lots of luck & sane wishes for the next 2 weeks 

Lottie - OMG.....triplets! You're not gonna know whats hit you but how amazing is that?  I'm so chuffed for you both....you must've deserved an extra special blessing after all you've been through! Santa will be bringing more than just pressies this year! Take it easy & get in as much sleep & rest as you can these coming months hunni, take care   

Luv & hugs to you all, I'll miss you when I'm away but I'll be sure to have a few sangria's for you all 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all

So sorry for not being on for such a long time! And will take me AGES to read back on all your news! But I promise I will...!

Just a wee update from me, reached the 12 week milestone on Monday and have been listening to the HB with my doppler, no scan for another 2 weeks and booking-in with the midwife the week after that... so hoping that all is going ok in there... and had to give in and order a pair of fatty-boom-boom jeans from Mothercare - hurrah for elasticated waists!

Sending you all TONS of babydust, and will be back with proper personals over the weekend... but a special CONGRATS to Sadie, you're doing fantastically well after your anxious start, you'll be blooming before you know it honey...xxx


----------



## spooq

Just a quick post, I'm finishing at work soon and heading off to Lochgoilhead for 11 days much needed relaxation 

Thanks everyone for your kinds words. Things seem a bit better for DH at work. He has been told by his Manager that his job should be safer for a bit longer and won't be part of the 1st wave of redundancies. She is championing him and doing her best to keep him for as long as possible, or maybe permanently 

*Lottiepots * - CONGRATULATIONS on the triplets!!! That is amazing news 

Will catch up with you all when I'm back. Sending all you ladies on 2ww lots and lots of   

Best of luck to everyone waiting for scans       

Hopefully, when I'm back I will have been jabbing for a few days. DH is coming back down for a work awards event on Friday so I might be alone doing my first injection


----------



## whippet

Just a quick post to say Lottie wow huge congrats honey   

Tash fingers crossed you go yourself over the weekend but failing that not long till monday honey. I got my appointment thanks to you giving me the number and calling them. We go in just under 2 weeks so progress for us too. Best wishes.

love to all

Whippet x


----------



## suzee

OMG Lottie TRIPLETS you must be sooooooo excited. CONGRATULATIONS!!!!      

Had scan today and I've got 1 x 10 and 1 x 12 and few +'s  on left ovary and just few +'s on right ovary.

I was expecting it to be a bit better than that as I'm really quite uncomfortable and sore at times and also my tummy is so swollen!!! I've to go for another scan on Monday and if they call today then I've to up my dosage (no call so far).

Anyway sorry for such a quick post but better get on and do the payroll or I'll be in for a linching!!!

 for averyone!!

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

I am proud to announce that I am now PUPO with a 4 cell grade 1 embie (called Brian )   

OTD is 7 August so now the madness begins!!  Stacey - you and I are now 2ww buddies for a wee while anyway  

DH took me out for a lovely lunch afterwards and now I am relaxing at home - DD has gone to grandmas until tomoro lunchtime and DH is making dinner tonight so I am getting thoroughly spoilt  

Cheers for now as I really must go and put my feet up befoe DH comes home and catches me   

Emmy (and Brian) xxx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- Stimming

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM PUPO  

Wishing- GCRM Waiting to surge.

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM ET 25th July PUPO  

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Sadie Thanks for the updates, how ar you? 

Emmy   about Brian how are you both today    We are now in the madness together LOL

Suzee How are things going did you get your call?

Mrs R Have great time on holiday hopefuly will have some good news for you coming bk  

Suzi Glad things looking better for DH work enjoy ur time at Lochgoilhead 

Whippet How are you hoew are things going  

EllieJ that brill news must b such a rush hearing LO heartbeat  

Mr & Mrs Hoopy how have you bn feeling? sending you both  


Wishing Glad u feelin so  I'm so sure this is ur time

Tashia Good luck for Monday u must b so excited can't wait to hear ur news   for u dh and LO

Well seem to have got my PMA bk for now anyway, bn quite strange since Wed night I have bn dreaming about having baby or bn preg every night   LOL, bn very irritable last 3/4 days had to say soz to dh for bitting his head of for no reason really. Just wanted to say again thank you to all u girls and boys your support really means allot to me. 

xxxxx


----------



## EllieJ

Stacey irritable is how I would have summed up my 2ww... I was like a bear with a permanently sore head... PMA!!!


----------



## whippet

Stacy the 2ww is torture I was regularly in tears convinced it hadnt worked glad you have your PMA not long now   

Emmy how are you today resting up I hope  

Mrs R have a fab holiday you deserve it  

Tash hang in there    

I have had 3 migraines in under 24 hours so bit fed up today. Got up to a citation for jury duty which I really dont want to do but apparently neither nursing nor pregnancy are reasonable exclusions. Will be 20 weeks at the time and really cant face it but hey ho no choice it appears.

Love to all

whippet x


----------



## Lottiepots

Stacy, thinking about you..   for a good outcome on test day..

Hi to all the other girls and bhoy.. thanks to you all for the good wishes and congratulations... Me and dh are kinda getting over the shock now and are really excited about our news.. just a wee bit concerned about the health risks.. but we'll be getting scanned regularly.

Take care x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ellie- Thanks so much for your special congrats. Means alot. Glad you have reached the 12 week milestone and that all is going well. Have you got a bump yet.

Stacey- Howz you today? Hope you resting in the garden in the sunshine. 

Em- Howz you? Hope you managing to get some rest inbetween looking after you DD.

Whippet- You poor thing I hate headaches but I don't suffer from migrane. Must be awful. You may just have to turn up and plead your case and they won't pick you.

Lottie- Glad you are getting over shock and looking forward to your really ready made family.

Suzee- Howz things this weekend?

Suzi- Have fun in Lochgoilhead it is a nice place. Good luck for starting jabs.

Wishing- Howz you? Hope you surging soon.

Hi to all my other FF. Hope you all enjoying weather. Must go do pessary.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi everryone still getting these af type cramps,relaxing as much as poss but so hard as mind constant going overtime,its strange as sometimes I'm so positive this will have worked then at others I don't think it will this will prob sound stupid but its kinda like never had any luck with POAS before so why would now b any different daft I know considering DH got azoospermia so wouldn't have had chance but cant help but feel that way at times  

Lottie Glad u and dh have got ur head round extra baby sneaking in u gonna have brill busy we family  

Sadie How are you feeling today?

Emmy how u feeling?

 to everyone else thinking of you all

xxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Well here a new one was just sat in livingroom drinking water and decided to have packet of pickle onion crisps just as finished them was sick on livingroom floor sorry tmi disgusting a know but got no warning was only sick once then fine afterwards   never thought something so disgusting would cheer me up   hopefully it good sign

xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- As I said other day I had AF type pains all way through. I know it is so hard not to over analyse any symptoms this is coming from an expert at it. I worried myself to death about everything. I have a good feeling for you. Just try to keep up that PMA. I am doing fine. Still worrying too but only another 2 and a bit weeks to go till am 12 weeks and then I might relax a wee bit. Enjoying sunshine today and it looks like it to rain from tuesday so better make the most of it. I am keeping everything crossed for you and am here anytime you need to talk.                               .

Was just writing this post when you added that wee bit. I think this is all looking very good. When your OTD again?

Love Sadie  

P.S We have good friends who live in Falkirk. They live in Oswald Street.


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks Sadie   u have no idea how much I appreciate that, OTD is on thurs, I understand where u coming from still worryin all will b fine for u   but if we get bfp I know I will b same that will b worring till 7 week scan then 12 weeks thinks its natural mite b wrong but think it maybe partly due to having such difficult journeys when does finally happen to u u just waiting for something to come snatch away from you again if that makes sence? Glad u having great day ur friends not that far then we just stay outside skinflats at bothkennar on farm as we have horses. 

xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

emmy, congratulations on being pupo!!!  this is the one, positive vibes and baby dust for you...     

  

stacey, you're doing great, not long till thursday.      i have a really good feeling that you're going to get your longed for bfp...

  

hi to everyone else, sorry for the short post.

back to gcrm in the morning for another blood test. i've almost certainly surged and ov'd over the weekend but they won't get saturday's test results back till tomorrow afternoon so are doing another on monday morning just to be sure we don't miss it.



i've been having a bit of a wobbly day and could really do with some advice...

my best friend has suffered 3 miscarriages in the last year and has just found out that she is pregnant again but she has been spotting for the last few days and is terrified that it's going to happen again. i'm trying to keep my pma up for our fet but i can't stop worrying about her. this sounds horribly selfish i know - her last miscarriage was during our last tx cycle and once i'd heard her sad news i found it impossible to be positive about our tx and i am sure that my state of mind had some effect on our outcome. i need to find a way to support my best friend without destroying my pma for our own dreams. god, i feel incredibly guilty saying this. am i a total bitc*?  please help! 

wishing xx


----------



## EllieJ

Wishing hon I totally know where you're coming from... my best friend found out she was pg (natural and unplanned) at the beginning of the year - she didn't know we were thinking about more tx (we'd only just decided ourselves the weekend she called) and she was thrilled, whilst I felt the usual mix of happiness and heartbreak.

Two weeks later she called to tell me that she'd had a scan and was expecting identical twins... all I could think about was the high risks and all the potential problems, and worrying how I could support her when all I wanted to do was hide away and cancel our tx - all I could think was what was the point of more tx, that was bound to fail, I'd be devastated and would still have to face pg best friend. DH was wonderful, and pointed out that if I was so disappointed that yet again it wasn't me with the bfp, then it meant that it was something I really really wanted, so I should focus my strength on getting my bfp.

I kept things to texts in the first few weeks, then just as I found out about our bfp, her twins developed problems. I kept quiet until 8 weeks, when I just felt like such a fraud for not telling her - she was thrilled and we had a wonderful two weeks where all the distance just melted away. However, over the following weeks, her twins' condition deteriorated to the point of emergency surgery in utero... I spent the whole time being strong for her and falling to bits myself with the worry for her. 

The surgery seems to have worked (against the odds) and she's just reached 28 weeks, which is a milestone none of us thought she would see. I don't know how I managed to stay strong for her... I was a mix of worry, helplessness, anxiety over my own pg, and love for the woman who has been my best friend for near on 30 years. 

I don't have any easy answers for you - I don't think there are any - but from what I have learned about you on this thread, you are kind, compassionate and thoughtful - you will just know the right thing to say when you need to. Just remember to keep a little back for yourself - and lean on your friends here for extra support when you need it... there are plenty of us.... drop me a line if you want to chat more... in the meantime I'll be thinking of you and your friend - and on the tough days keep a wee thought in your mind of the ultimate happy ending of you both holding your babies...xxxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Just beack from hosp for blood and scans.  I've got 2 x size 16, 2 x size 13 and 2 x size 12 follies on left and a few 'biggish' ones on the right.

I've got my booster home but I've to wait for a phone call.  If I get call then to take booster tonight or tomorrow if not then I've to carry on and have another scan on Wednesday.  I really really hope they call and say to take booster tonight or tomorrow     Still feeling v bloated and quite uncomfortable.

Emmy -     congrats on being PUPO!!      

Sadie, Lottie, Whippet - How are you all doing?    

Stacey - Not long to go now 3 days and counting!!!     

Wishing - You're not bad for feeling how you do and don't feel guilty about it either!!  Its hard enough to keep positive (or in some cases get some positivity) for ourselves with what we're going through.  I hope everything works out for your friend   for her and   for you!!  

Tashia - Any news?   

Hi to everyone else   for us all!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi just quick post I'm afraid as up to my eyes in at mo

Wishing I understand how u must feel and dont think its bad at all   hope all is ok  

Suzee Good luck u will b in the madness soon  

Tashia hope all is going well not long now if ur not already holding ur little miricle  

Don't know how I'm feeling today tbh, it scares me that will find out this week I think just incase get BFN at least at mo I can still dream of our baby and it mite b taken away frm me, prob sounds stupid i know this really is such a rollarcoaster, not bn sick again since that yesterday.............oh well will just need to wait please don't let this b taken away from us I'm so scared............. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wishing...

ellie, thank you so much, i thought i was going mad yesterday. it's a situation you just don't ever imagine so dealing with it in the best way seems somehow impossible. like you, my best friend and i have known each other for a long time and have been friends for almost twenty years, she was my bridesmaid and i was hers and i have tried my best to help her through the rough times while she has been an amazing support through all this since the first day i told her we were having fertility problems. the day after our ec, she found out at a scan that her last pregnancy wasn't viable (she had a blighted ovum) but she's such a good friend that she still found the strength to ask me about our tx and was genuinely happy to hear that everything was going well. hearing about your friend's pregnancy and the support you have been to her has made me realise that i do have enough strength and positivity for both of us and on the days when i falter, i will remember that image of us both holding our babies...    thank you! 

suzee, if you're expecting to have ec this week then it looks like we'll be on the 2ww together! thank you for the  - i'm feeling a lot stronger now thanks to all you guys. 

stacey, only 3 days, it's not long...      try to stay positive and if you're able to, try not to dwell on less happy possibilities. it's going to be good news, i can just feel it.     

wishing xx


----------



## suzee

Hi ,

Just a quick question - does anyone know if the GRI does EC on a Saturday.  I know they do ET as I had ET on Saturday last time.  

Still no phone call so it looks like I'm back for another scan on Wednesday, oh well if I'm not ready then I'm not ready - I'm just so impatient!!!!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Phone just rang there and it was hosp!! Yippee!! or so I thought!!  They wanted to confirm that I'll be back for another scan on Wednesday.

Oh well just need to try and be a bit more patient!! 

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

sorry, don't know if gri do egg retrievals on a saturday.  did you ask them when they called you?

sounds like your follies are growing some lovely eggs for you.  it's probably a good thing that you're going to have to wait a bit longer for your ec - it'll give any smaller follies a chance to catch up!  

good luck for your scan on wednesday and fingers crossed for an ec day later this week...

the gcrm called this afternoon to say i've not surged yet so i'll also have to go back in on wednesday for another blood test.  they think i'm going to surge tomorrow so hopefully et next monday...

wishing x


----------



## Julietta

Hiya girls guys and babes

Hope you are all enjoying the fab sunny weather!? I did a post yesterday but it didn't go up

Just to say a big congrats to Lottie wow triplets, what a wonderful blessing and good luck hon x

Tashia good luck too, I hope its not too sore and wee babe is here really soon! Can't wait to hear the news!

Sadie, 9 weeks already, brill, the time will fly by.

Mrs R, have a fabby hol and thanks for the luck x

Thats us 39 weeks today! jes, very close now to meeting our miracle baby. Bump getting tighter and a little sore at night. I seemed to have exploded in the last week! Maybe all the ice cream hasn;t helped!

Can't quite believe our baby will be coming out soon!? Mental. I feel like I am on one big holiday, fantastic, after this week I will be sorted and truely ready! Nails and hair and head massage wed, and more sunbathing!


Wishing you all the best and will be in touch x

Julz xxxxxxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Julz not long now   just wanted to say good luck u must b so excited

Wishing good luck for wed  

Suzee good luck for you for Wed as well  

 to everyone else hope u all ok


Sorry not writting as much at mo just finding things quite difficult don't think I have ever bn as scared as I am about thurs, last nite was getting sharp twinges on lower rt side just quick would go n bk few min later lasted for bout half an hour, also noticed yest I always have small lump on right aereola but it slightly bigger with tiny white lumps at top n bottom also noticed got one on left aereola which have never had before

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzee

Stacey - The 2ww is torture isn't it!!  You analyse every little thing and feeling.  Try and not get worked up (easy for me to say I know).  I have a good feeling for you, that little embie will grow into a big bump then into a big baby!!  Try and stay positive        Hang on in there until Thursday only 2 more sleeps!!

Wishing - You're right, I know its best to let them grow but you know what its like when you get something into your head!!   I just can't wait to be PUPO!!  If I get EC Fri or Sat then I'll most likely be having ET on Monday too!!  I can't wait - for both of us!!     Hows the pineapple juice drinking going?  You liking it any better now or hate it even more?

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi kids,

suzee, the pineapple juice is going down slowly! i've not been drinking much of it just now so that i can still stomach it during my 2ww.  it's frustrating waiting for our dates, isn't it? my cycle just now is longer than usual. i've heard of other girls who have had longer cycles than usual on natural fets - maybe we're willing our bodies to ovulate so much that they're rebelling and holding out on us!  we had thought that we would be able to test a day or two early on my dh's birthday (that's all he wants for a present ) but we're now going to be totally in limbo then. there's no way we could test that early as i'm having an hcg booster after et. i have my fingers crossed that i'm surging today and you're follies are blooming    roll on et on monday...   

stacey & emmy, babydust and wishes...

                          

  

                          

jules, 39 weeks!!! make the most of wednesday's pampering, it may be a while before you have pretty nails again!  good luck for next week, i hope you have a wonderful, pain-free birth! 

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Stacey it is all sounding really good for you - hang on in there honey     By the way, I actually come from Grangemouth originally which is just down the road from you  

Wishing and Suzee -    that you both get good news tomorrow and you both join me on Monday in the 2ww  

Julietta = Wow you are nearly there - it could all start happening any time now - vry best of luck for the delivery   

Ellie - I am saying a wee prayer for your friend and her twins - she is so lucky to have a freind like you       

Well I have absolutely no symptoms yet whatsoever! I took my HCG injection last night and that is the last of the drugs. Now I am just trying to take my mind off things as best I can.  Took DD swimming this morning and tomorrow going to my Mums through in Grangemouth and then that will be the first week over - just one more to go - and it'll be the worst one   

Take care everyone 

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi emmy,

can i ask you if you know why you've had an hcg booster after your et rather than crinone gel? i'm also having an hcg booster but i thought that was something to do with being on a natural cycle as i had crinone during my icsi 2ww. how long is it since you had your et? i'm just wondering when my booster jab might be, the gcrm said about a week after ovulation i think.

i have my fingers crossed that i'm surging today so i can join you on monday!

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Wishing  -  I am not sure why I get the HCG instaed of the gel - I think it is because I am on antagonist protocol cos AMH very low ! I took the booster exactly a week after the first one - which was 36 hours before EC. All very confusing isn't it?? Perhaps someone else can give us an answer?  

Good luck for tomorrow  

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- You sound like you have made some plans to keep busy. I am saying        for you and loads of      thoughts.

Stacey- I think it all sounding really good for you and it won't be long till thurs now. Saying        for you too and loads of       thoughts. I just have a feeling you are going to get a lovely outcome.

Wishing- Hope you surge soon                  dancing for you now. The hcg I read somewhere that there is a link to having this after ET as they think there is a link between it and helping the embies to implant. Good luck for bloods. Think Ellie gave you good advice. You need to keep a wee bit back for yourself. It really must be so hard for you trying to divide you time and emotions. But you have invested so much in this cycle and am sure your friend would not wish you to jeopardise it by worrying so much about her. I am sure she is thinking and worrying about you too.  

Tashia- Howz you? Did you have induction? Maybe you are a mummy as I write. Hope so!!!!!! So exciting.

Julz- Won't be long now. Hope DH taking you over loads of bumps. Glad you are doing well.

Suzee- Good luck        for tomorrow. Hope you are good to go. Sounds like you have lots of good follies and if they let the smaller ones grow on then you got good chance of having more wee eggies to fertilise. Lets us know. 

I am still doing fine. Just counting the days to 12 week milestone.

Hope all my other FF are doing fine.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi thank you all so much for ur support just called GCRM and I go in at 8.30am for outcome sorry for my Wobbles I have bn having and thanks for tolarating me!!

Sadie glad all is going well with you and baby not long now till 12 week  

Emmy  glad u coping well  

Wishing good luck for today  

Suzee   for you for today also

 to everyone else

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Back from scan and I'm all set!!   Left side 21,19,16,15,13 and right side 10,12,14,19,20  So glad   I was getting paranoid that they would say I hadn't responded and would cancel tx   crazy how you get things into your head!!

They'll call me later today to tell me time for booster tonight, theatre on Friday and ET Monday.  Oh I wish it was Friday!!!!! I've got butterflies in my tummy!!     Lets hope the butterflies turn into little babies!!  

Emmy - can't wait to join you on 2ww!!    

Wishing - how are your bloods, are you good to go on Monday?    

Sadie - You're almost 12 wks wow it seems like yesterday that you got your BFP times flying by!!

Julz - enjoy your day of pampering today  

Tashia - Can't wait to hear your news!!  

 to everyone.

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Stacey -  I will be thinking of you tomorrow   and plenty of        

Suzee xxx


----------



## wishing...

roll on et...    

i finally surged today! cd21, which is a bit later than usual as i normally ov around cd16-17 but surely that means that my lining will have an extra few days to thicken up nicely before et!  so, et will be tuesday, 5dpo.  i can't believe i still have to wait another 6 days! and then 2 weeks! and then 9 months!    all we do is wait, eh? 

positive thoughts all the way...               

emmy, i'll have my hcg booster a week after my surge, so a week today. i'm still none the wiser as to how they decide who's on gel and who's on the boosters?!  i guess that's why it's a good thing i'm not running the gcrm!!  sounds like you're keeping nice and busy, your 2ww must be flying by! when is your otd?

stacey, good luck for tomorrow morning! wishing you a brilliant bfp!!!     

sadie, time really is flying, suzee's right, i can't believe it's five weeks since you shared your fantastic news!!  i love your wee scan picture! do you know when you'll be having your 12ish week scan? thanks for your kind words about my friend. sometimes it really is difficult to muster enough positivity for this tx lark but with all of the support i've had from my ffs i'm feeling good about everything again.    although i am getting a little obsessive about counting magpies! you know the one: "one for sorrow, two for joy, three for a girl, four for a boy..." 

tashia, can't wait to hear your news!!!  

jules, counting the days now...  

suzee, sounds like your follies are ripe for the picking!! babydust for your butterfly babes...

      

i've finally surged today so et will be tuesday, just one day after you, and my otd will probably be friday 15th. our embryos are day 5 blasts so only a 10 day wait. we both tested on the same day in may, so it'll be pretty weird if it's the same again! (i know, you're probably wondering about that one since i didn't appear in the thread till later but i was an official lurker back then!) i have the best feeling that we're both going to get the same great result - a wonderful & well-deserved big fat positive!!!!!       

ranweli, how are you doing? are you going to try for iui again in august? 

mr & mrs hoopy, hi to you both! 

jen, not heard from you in a wee while. are you any closer to knowing your dates? 

lottie, has your amazing news sunk in yet? 

mrs r & suzi, hope you're both enjoying your holidays. 

hi to all the other ggs. 

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- I wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. I am sure your dreams will come true.        

Wishing- Hurray all systems go then for Tuesday. Your wee     are waiting for you. 

Suzee- All systems go for you too. Looks like you are going to get a great wee clutch of eggies.       

Em- How are you doing on the 2ww? Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else. Going to make dinner.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Due July 21st 

Jules- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- EC 01/08/08

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM PUPO  

Wishing- GCRM ET 05/08/08

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM ET 25th July PUPO  

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hello there everyone, 

                  Just a quick post to say Tashia has given birth to a beautiful baby boy today at 12.09, weighing 9lb 4 oz!  and both are doing well. 

A massive congrats to Tashia and daddy, fantastic news and hope you don't mind me posting it x !

                               

Oh my goodness, well think its me next, went to midwife today and baby fully engaged and had a show (I think!?). Heres me planning next week, lunches and this and that but I think we may have a baby by then too! Scary and exciting! I will never sleep tonite!

Can't wait to hear what you have called your little prince Tashia and hope you are ok and will speak to you soon.

Much much love at this miracle arrival and baby dust to all x

Julz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope you are all having a nice evening

Stacey - All my fingers and toes are crossed for you     I can't believe your test date is here already - I hope my 2ww goes as fast     Hope you are managing to relax this evening and congratulations on not doing a sneaky test before OTD (unless you haven't told us ?) I don't think I will be as brave - I will know the answer before I go to GCRM next Thurs for sure  

I think one of us must have been given the wrong OTD however as I seem to be waiting much longer than you - I think our ETs were 4 days apart and our OTDs are 7 days apart - work that one out if you can   

Tashia  - I hope everything has gone well and you are now holding your wee one in your arms - I guess you must still be in hosp so we'll just have to be patient  

Lottie  - You still in shock ? I cannot imagine what you must be going through - DH and I have discussed the possibility of twins but never in a million years thought triplets was even a possibility - must admit to being a bit relieved when only one embryo was put back   

Suzee  - Congrats on your rather large collection of follies - best of "cluck" for Friday - I am sure you will have a fine collection of eggies  

Wishing - Its all starting to happen now    Good luck for Tuesday - it'll be here in no time! And hey you won't have as long to wait as you think cos after the 2ww it will only be 8 more months to go  

Well the 2ww is ticking away fairly quickly so far - thats me survived week 1    I am fairly busy for the 2nd week too so hoping it will pass as quickly (and as uneventfully) as the first. I am off to a soft pplay in Greenock tomorrow with three of my Uni friends and all their kids - altogether 4 adults and 8 children ranging from 2 to 12 yrs - one of my friends has come up from Brighton this week so we can have our get together - so it will be the first time all the kids have been together - wish me luck I think I'll need it   

Take care girls and   to you all 

Emmy xx 

PS = Congrats Tashia and DP on your new arrival    Hope you are not too sore


----------



## emmypops

Julietta - Sorry missed you ! Good luck honey I will be thinking of you   

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Tashia- Wow!!!! Who would have believed when we went through things together last year that this day would finally come and me pregnant now too. Congratulations on the birth of your son. Both of you must be so thrilled. Good weight     . Hope you and baby are well.                                                            


Lots of love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- EC 01/08/08

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM ET 05/08/08

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM ET 25th July PUPO  

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## catt

Good luck tomorrow Stacey!

Love Cat


----------



## wishing...

hi tashia,

                         

   congratulations on the birth of your wee baby boy!!!!!!!    

                         

such wonderful news, and you're the first gg new mummy since i joined the thread!!!

hope you, your dh and your wee bundle are all doing well. 

love wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

emmy, one week down, only one to go!!       i think the gcrm usually give outcome dates that are 2 weeks and 1 day after ec or ovulation. is that not what yours works out as? some extra special babydust...

  

jules, sound like you're going to be a new mummy very very soon! will be thinking of you whenever the big day arrives! 

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi evryone
good luck today stacey sending you lots of    

emmy &wishing i may be able to answer your question on the booster jag,marco had said to us that the gel may not have been enough support for alot of people recently as they had noticed a large increase in chemical pg in the last few months and that the hcg booster jag is just a additional support which they would give 5 to 7 days after ec

hi to everyone else
mrs hoopy


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs hoopy,

thanks for that, it makes sense.  i'm not having any progesterone, just the hcg booster.  maybe it's the same idea though - perhaps they didn't used to give anything after a natural cycle transfer.

how are you getting on?

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi wishing
not to bad!!!just really looking forward to our holiday

you must be getting so excited not long and your on the mad 2ww again but this time with a postive outcome

mrs hoopy x


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Tashia - HUGE congratulations on the birth of your son        

Can't wait to see a photo of your wee miracle.  Hope the induction was not too painful and you're recovering well x

Julz - best of luck when the time comes, not long now.

Stacey - good luck for today        

Emmy - hope you are managing to stay sane   

Suzee and Wishing - good luck for this weekend        

Lottie - triplets!!! Flippin' heck - are you still in shock?!! 

Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks every one for well wishes was BFN no up to writting to much now will b on later

Hope u all well 

xxxxx


----------



## wishing...

stacey honey, i'm so sorry.    remember we're all here for you whenever you feel up to it.

love wishing xx


----------



## buster24

just popped on to say huge congratulations to tash on her wee boy, well big boy    
kim xxx


----------



## suzee

Stacey - I'm really so very sorry about your sad news.   I'm gutted for you.  You and DH take care opf each other, lots of cuddles and tears   We'll hear from you when you feeling up to it.  

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Tashia -Thats wonderful news, well done you!!!                    you and DH must be on    Can't wait to hear what you call him and see a pic!!

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Stacey - I am so so sorry   I was so sure you were going to get a BFP   

Make sure you have a wee glass of wine and lots of chocolate tonight - it doesn't take away the pain but it helps a wee bit  

Big hugs  

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Stacey- I am so sorry, like Emmy I was so sure you were going to get a  positive outcome. You must be gutted. We are all here for you when and if you need us. Am sending you a big hug.         .

Love Sadie.


----------



## hoopy74

stacey really sorry for you both, it hurts like hell and nothing any1 says at moment, helps. Just please hang in there x


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

you're probably out of theatre now but just wanted to say i was thinking of you this morning for your ec.  hope you got a good wee clutch of eggs.  

wishing x


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks again everyone, Clinic have just called us the want is to go tomorrow morning at 10 to 9 for review, they like u to wait at least couple of months to let ur body get bk to normal so think we gonna try again in Nov, Words can't express how much this hurts had to go to Asda yesterday n think it must have bn national baby day in there everywhere I turned there was baby's frm newborns up I just wanted to turn n run stupid I know just felt  , I keep feeling this huge sence of loss which is just stupid how can I feel like that over something I NEVER had . Thought I was managing ok apart frm Asda till came thime to go to bed then just couldn't hold bk the tears I just feel like my body has let me down and I have let us both down!! This is going to sound really stupid but thoink the biggest thing is for some reason since I was bout 10 always felt I would never b able to have children n although our prob seems to b MF I don't have any they know of I just feel it all coming true, I told DH that last nite he reakons I prob felt like that frm kid as I was adused n always felt alone so maybe I just always expected to b alone..sorry just need to vent.


----------



## Stacey2685

Tashia congrats on u Baby boy u must b so happy right now  

Suzee Good luck with EC today  

Emmy how 2WW going for u? is ur out come date Thurs?   

Sadie How u feeling all good I hope? 

Wishing not long now till u PUPO   

Mr & Mrs Hoopy how are you doing?  

Anyone got any idea when I can expect AF to arrive still no sign just want it over with.

 to everyone

xx


----------



## EllieJ

Stacey hon I'm sorry you're having such a rough day... and I know it will be really hard to hear it just now but I promise you that time is a healer... I've been there so many times in the past and it never gets easier... but you do get stronger... and more focussed, and determined to succeed. 

Please don't feel that you're the only one who has felt that they would never have kids... I'm the eldest of four, and growing up we never had any money, had to share everything, clothes were usually third-hand, and I had to share a room with my two sisters until I moved out at 20. It wasn't an unhappy childhood, but it did make me spend all my teenage years vowing never to have children. Then of course I spent my twenties convinced that I was being 'punished' for my thoughts... 

It took me a long time to accept that my infertility was in no way related to anything I had done, said, or thought, in the past - so I can totally understand where you're coming from. I'm just telling you this because I want you to know that you're not alone, and these feelings are all natural given the circumstances. 

Sending you lots of hugs and healing thoughts...xxxx


----------



## wishing...

stacey, i'm so sorry you're having to go through this.  let yourself cry when you need to - holding back the tears can sometimes hurt even more.  don't blame yourself, it's nothing that you did or didn't do, it's just one of those things.  i'm sure marco will tell you the same and i know you won't believe him.  he tried to reassure me over and over that sometimes it just doesn't work out but honestly, at the time, i just wanted to punch him so he would shut up.  now that we're finally about to go again i do feel much better about things and am at last starting to believe him.  it is absolutely nothing we did wrong.  that was only a first attempt and there's no reason to think that things won't turn out perfectly second time around.  stay close to your dh, you'll both be needing each other right now.  you may not be like me but just in case you are... once you're able to accept that you did everything you could to give yourself the best chance, try not to shift the blame onto your dh.  i did a bit and i felt so much worse afterwards.

love wishing xx  

(i'm not sure when you should expect your af to start.  i started spotting the night before our outcome date but everybody seems to be different.)


----------



## SBB

Hi 


Stacey- This is a really rough and rocky road. I did the same as you and blamed myself and my rubbish body everytime we had a failed cycle. Something inside kept me going and never gave up hope that one day our dreams would come true. Ellie is right time does make things better. I know it seems hard right now but you will get stronger and pick yourselves up and move on. I never thought I would ever be able to have children and being told at 20yrs old I would never have children of my own was devastating. But here I am 37yrs old and had the best SIL who egg donated and after 5 attempts it has worked. Early days yet but hopefully this will all work out. They told us at GRI that the 1st IVF cycle is like trial run and after that they know what works and what doesn't and can tweek treatment for next go. I always bled about 4 days after OTD and usually after that was over I was able to put it behind me and move on. But everyone is different and there are no time scales to feel better, just take your time, cry loads and few bottles of wine later usually help. Good luck with appt.  

Suzee- How did things go?

Wishing- Not long now till Tues.

I am doing okay but have had a neurotic few days wondering if everything still going okay. Hopefully time will go a bit quicker till next scan. 


Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Thanks girls  

Af came this morn bit heavier n sorer than usual but never mind. Feeling a bit better today had meeting with Marco at GCRM  this morning they aren't wanting to change anything last time as they say everything went well there is no reason it never worked told them I don't want to do egg share nxt time only because would like more embryo tho chose frm n hopefully that way will have more chance of a positive result, depending on how on track my cycles are we are hoping to try again around the 29th Oct. I asked today if the people that got my eggs got results was told can't say anything yet so I mite b wrong but I'm submising from that they got their BFP but they can't say to me untill people have scan? Hope so as would b good for them.

Sadie hope time rolls in 4 u for your nxt scan. 

Catch up properly later 

xxx


----------



## emmypops

Stacey - So glad you are looking forward to you next treatment - it gives you something positive to focus on   

Tashia - Hop eyou and wee bubba are doing well ? Has he got a name yet?   

Suzee - How are you sweety? Did EC go ok?  

Well I am a wee bit worried this mornng cos I am having AF type cramps - I know this can happen even with a |BFP but it is making me feel a teensy bit negative - sorry  

I am off shopping today in Glasgow with my sister so hhopefully can put this out of my mind and have a nice time  

Take care and   to all

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

suzee, just wanted to pop on quickly to wish you good luck for et tomorrow.  we haven't heard from you since your ec on friday so i hope everything went ok.  will be thinking of you and sending lucky vibes for your wee embies tomorrow...       

  


wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- Hope you got on okay. Been thinking about you. Good luck for tom.

Wishing- Not long now.

Emmy- I so hope your AF type pains are your wee embies bedding in,

Stacey- Glad your appt went well and that you are now planning ahead.  

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Sorry not been in touch, not had access to a pc.  After EC I had a wee sleep at home then went DH and I went down to the caravan where we just lazed about and ate takeouts and junk all weekend!!  

Anyway - Friday I got 8 eggs.  4 of the eggs  have fertilised and I have ET this morning at 11:45 - fingers crossed!!

I never had any trouble with the anaesthetic this time, they gave me a different pain killer as they think thats what I had a reaction to last time.  Had a bit of a bad w/end (even though it was relaxing) I've had terrible tummy pains and its quite sore 'down there' especially when I initially sit down.  Its better today (thankfully) as I wasn't looking forward to having a full bladder!!

Stacey - I to have 'known' since my early teens that I didn't think I could have kids.  Maybe there is some sort of sixth sense........  I hope you feel a bit better as every day passes  

Wishing - Are you excited about tomorrow?  1 more sleep!!  

I'd better be off and get ready for appt - gotta go n get knocked up!!  


Hi to everyone and thanks for all your good wishes  

Suzee xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi all, just a very quick post to say our wee miracle is finally here!        

Innes Mathieu was born a prince on sat 2nd august at 12.09 am weigh 8 6lb. An absolute joy and angel from heaven. Had a very long a hard labour but ok now, got home yesterday and dispite lack of sleep being a mummy is the best in the world!

Speak soon

Love Julz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Amber

Congrats to all new mummies and baby dust to all.

Just wondered if anyone could recommend an acupuncturist who is good on fertility issues- Glasgow or preferably Ayrshire. Thanks!

Also, don't know if you know but the head embryologist at the ARGC in London (top clinic in Britain according to stats) has just gone to work at GCRM. Good news!!

Amber x


----------



## emmypops

Wow Julz - Huge congrats to you and DH on the birth of Innes - what a lovely name and a great weight         Hope you are feeling ok - try and rest as much as possible  

Amber - Thats good news - think GCRMs reputation is going from strength to strength  

Suzee - Hope all went well today honey - and welcome to the 2ww madhouse   

Stacey - Hope you are doing ok ?

Well AF has not appeared yet and the cramps seem to have eased off so I just feel kinda strange - optimistic one minute then realistic the next    I bough tmyself 2 peesticks today and plan to test on Wed one day before OTD - this will be 2 weeks after EC so should show a realistic result    

Big hugs to everyone

Take care 

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Julz-                                     . That is fantastic news. Well done you. So pleased for you.

Love Sadie


----------



## GAIL M

Hi All,

Just to say huge congrats to Tashia and DH, absolutely delighted for you both - hope you'll bring him to the Scottish meet  

Huge congrats also to Julz  


Wishing all the Glasgow girls lots BFP's for 2008    


Luv
Gail x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- Glad AF has stayed away. Good luck with testing.

Suzee- I will update list when I hear from you officially. But you should be PUPO by now.

Well I phoned the midwife this am as I got an appt in for next scan and not until 26th Aug. I was so disappointed as will be 14 weeks by then. I have been driving myself round the twist all weekend and thought well scan should be next week some time so just need to content myself. Anyway up shot is she has arranged for me to have a scan tomorrow just to reassure me all okay. She was really lovely and I couldn't ask for a better community midwife service they have been so supportive.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- EC 01/08/08

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Hoping to start 14th July in between protocol

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM ET 05/08/08

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM ET 25th July PUPO  

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guys,

well, it's finally here... et tomorrow at 1.30pm!!!  in only a few hours i'll be pupo and this time there ain't nobody gonna do that "proving otherwise"!  

jules, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy, innes!!           sounds like you're already settling into motherhood like a natural. 

suzee, i'm guessing you're pupo now! hope the "knocking up" went smoothly!       

  

sadie, it sounds like you have a lovely midwife.  thanks to her you're going to see your wee bubs again tomorrow. hope he or she puts on a good show!

emmy, only a few days to go... i'm planning to do the same as you and test one day early. i have my fingers crossed for you for wednesday.       

  

amber, great news about the new embryologist at the gcrm, thanks for letting us know. my acupuncturist in glasgow is maureen karnowski. she's absolutely brilliant! she treats at the natural health service on the high st and balance on napiershall st. 

gail, thanks for the good luck wishes for us all! 

hi to all my other ffs, hope you're all well.

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Sending you loads of baby dust for tomorrow.                                       this is it your dreams are gonna come true.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

wow, so much babydust!  i'm feeling lucky...  thanks sadie!  

w x


----------



## bubbles06

hi girls,just a quick hello,sorry not been on the damn computer got damaged by lightning 9 days ago so been trying to get it fixed,now working  again will catch up and do personals later on all your news,love to everyone,ranweli.xxx


----------



## Lottiepots

Hiya everyone..

Well I've no more news.. other than that my bump is growing big now.. think since I found out it was triplets it's started multiplying.. think it must be psychological    Got my next scan a week on Wednesday at the Queen Mother so really looking forward to that..

Tashia and Julz... Congratulations to you both on the birth of your baby boys.. you both must be over the moon.. hope they are both settling in at home well and you're not too tired...  

Wishing... I'll be thinking about you today.. not long to go now and then you'll be pupo.. have a really good feeling for you   do you get to test a little earlier or is it still the dreaded 2ww?

Stacy... I was really sorry to read your news.. don't think there is anything anyone can say to make you feel better.. just try and stay close to DH and you'll come through it and feel strong enough to go again..  Don't know if it's any consolation but I think a lot of the girls on here have felt that they wouldn't be able to have children.. I know I did and used to say that to my DH all the time.. I'm not quit there yet but fingers crossed everything should be ok for us and I feel the same for you.

Suzee - How did egg transfer go?  Hope you'r resting up and getting pampered while you've got an excuse... hope the 2ww wait flies in for you..  

Sadie.. that was good you're getting an earlier scan.. I can understand exactly how you feel.. will put your mind at rest.

emmy... good luck for test day sending you positive vibes        

Ranweli - nice to see you back.. have you any further news re your next go?

Hi to the hoopies and mrs r and anyone wlse I have missed.. hope you are all well..

x


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies!

Just a quick post. Hope to get on here later tonight. Was away on a wee break. Just started injecting menopur lastnight    Went okay except haven't gotten the knack of snapping off the top of the wee glass bottle of saline without practically smashing it!

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing hoping all went well with ET and that ur now happily PUPO!!  

Suzee hope all went well yesterday PUPO    how u feeling

Emmy good luck for POAS TOM      

Sadie how did ur scan go?? Must have bn such a rush  

Lottie Glad all going well with u u must b so excited about nxt scan  

Julz huge           u must b so happy!!

Suzipooh Glad all going well with you that bit that worried me to   

Amber thanks for that info brill news how'd u fing out do u know when they start?? 

Ranweli how are u any news?? 

 to everyone else hope u all well??

Well thanks again everyone I'm now working on getting myself strong again and trying just to concentrate on nxt cycle hoping that will b the one. 

xxxx


----------



## wishing...

i'm pupo!!! yay!

transfer went absolutely perfectly, ultra-smooth. just before we went through, there was a couple in the waiting area with their 3 week old baby boy - courtesy of the gcrm of course!! he was absolutely gorgeous and filled me with happy vibes.

feeling great about everything now, this is definitely it!

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Wishing - Congrats on being PUPO      I think you are right - that was a very good sign that it is going to work for you - I have everything crossed   

Lottie - You must have a fairly big bump already ! Are you not going to put a wee piccy of it on your posts?? We'd all love to see it  

Suzi - Taking the tops off will soon be second nature and you'll wonder what the problem was  

Stacey - Well done you for getting that PMA back so quickly - the time will fly in and you'll soon be starting again  

Ranweli - Hope you are ok and computer has recovered from its ordeal  

Well DD and I are just back from a wee picnic at Dean Park in Kilmarnock. Has anyone been there - its really nice and they have animals and birds to entertain the wee (and not so wee) ones?  I have been feeling quite emotional this morning and every time DH tried to leave for work I would burst into tears - not sure if i'm premenstrual or pregnant but so hope it's the latter  

Take care everyone 

Emmy xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing congrats on being PUPO glad all went well    

Emmy   this preg sign so excited to hear about tomorrow    

xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

Hi everyone,well computer decided to die about 10 days ago and did everything to get it working again,cant believe my stress levels but anyway way it fixed i felt like climbing down the phone and   customer services .ill try and do some personals,

Lottie's TRIPLETS,as somebody else said would love to see a picture of your ever growing bump,how amazing identical twines and a single,they will be all perfect and I'm so happy for you,xxx     

tashia-congratulations on your new baby boy  ,cant wait to see a picture,what is his name?hope you are all well,    

suzee-congrats on being pupo.      

stacey-so sorry to hear of your result,we are going to do a nother sample of dhs   to see this months results and=d then maybe we can have a go at iui.hope you are ok hun.    

julietta-wanted to say congratulations on the birth of innes mathieu,wot a lovely name,hope you not to tired and just enjoying it all.      

Mrs r-hope you are having a nice holiday?not sure if you are away 1 or 2 weeks,

emmypops-hope you hanging in there hun,sending you lots of        for a bfp result. 

wishing-bet it seemed like it was going to take forever to be finally pupo!!,any way hope you are ok and sending you lots of            .

kim-your little scan picture of your twinnies is beautiful,so clear,hows that bump coming along,are you growing rapidly,cant believe your already 15 weeks. 

sadie-how r u hun? 9 weeks wow time flys,  

well i phoned gri again yesterday about waiting list now,currently at the timescale of 17 months waiting from time put on it till txt,well we been on since march 2007,so that takes us to september time they said as letters sent out end of the month,a month earlier that last phone call so not long now hopefully,we are going to do another sample of dh spermies to see how they are this month,and maybe fit in 1 go of stimulated iui,but if not,only a month to wait,anyway hi to anybody ive missed and iam so happy computer is fixed been wondering about tashia and jules,and all ladies on the 2ww,love ranweli.


----------



## whippet

Jules congrats honey

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- PUPO 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM ET PUPO OTD 16th Aug 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM ET 25th July PUPO  

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Scan went well today. Couldn't believe how much the baby has grown. Feel much better and more relaxed. Will have another scan 27th Aug when I see consultant so maybe I will relax and enjoy things a wee bit more.

Wishing- PUPO                     glad you are feeling so  . 

Suzee- Hope you are okay honey. You should be PUPO and I have updated list.           

Suzi- Good luck with stimming. Just wrap a piece of kitchen roll round top of bottle before you snap it off.

Emmy- Good luck if you decide to test tomorrow. Hope all this a good sign.                       

Ranweli- Hope that letter comes soon. I am now 10weeks pregnant and had wee scan done today.


Hi to all my other FF. Am going to rest as v tired after today.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi all, 

Sorry not been on before now, DH too mean to pay for internet in house     and  can only use net from work and have had a few days off to relax etc.

Well I am PUPO and pleased about it too!!  The transfer couldn't have gone any better, I've got 2 x grade 1, 8 cell embrios safely on board AND 2     which we are extremely pleased about!!

We are sooooooooo happy, all the horrible side effects with the Menopur was definately worth it!!!!  OTD is 18th. Its great being PUPO!!!

Wishing - PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!! Yippee     Remember I'll have extra pineapple juice if you have extra brazil nuts for me!!! 

Julz -     on your lovely son!!!! 

Sadie - glad your scan went well.  It nust be so amazing to see you baby on the screen!!!  

Haven't quite caught up on everyone yet but lots and lots of   and   to you all!!

Suzee xx officially PUPO!!


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

how are you all?

suzee, we've finally got there, both of us pupo!!!      i've already had my daily dose of brazil nuts but i'll have a few extra for you! how's that pineapple juice going down?  fingers crossed the weather improves a bit soon so we can do some well-deserved lounging in the sunshine.  sticky vibes...
                              
                          
  
                          
                              

emmy, you might have already tested? if not, good luck and i soooo hope you get that bfp. 

sadie, glad your scan went so well yesterday and that your wee bubs is growing big and healthy.  thanks for updating me on the list and thank you for all the babydust, it's definitely doing the trick!     

stacey, hope you're doing a wee bit better. you sound like you've got your pma back and are pretty focussed on your next tx cycle. did you say that that you're going to start in november? thanks for your good luck wishes for et! i think they helped as it all went perfectly, really smooth. 

ranweli, scary about the lightning! do you live up a tree?!!  glad you're back online now. you're usually one of the regulars so i was a wee bit worried when you weren't around. great news about the list getting a bit shorter, it won't be long now...   

mrs r, hope you're having a great holiday! 

tashia, hope you're enjoying being a mum and you, dh and your little bundle are all doing well. 

suzi, hope you're getting used to the menopur. i was given wee rubber things to slip over the top of the vials which make it easier to break them. sadie's kitchen roll tip will do the trick just as well though. when do you go back in for your first scan?

catt, hope you're doing well and that wee bump is starting to grow... 

lottie, no wonder you're bump is growing by the day, you've got a wee litter in there!  glad you're getting on so well. you must be impatient to see your little ones again next week and see how they've grown! i'm finally on my 2ww!  because we had et with day 5 blasts we don't have to wait a full two weeks, just 11 days, so otd is next saturday. i'm really chilled out about it all and plan on staying that way.  got a wee bit nervous this morning about doing my hcg injection though as it's nearly 4 months since i did my stimming jabs and i only had one shot at it so really didn't want to mess it up. it went perfectly, apart from a wee bit of blood which i'd never had before but called the gcrm and it's all fine. phew!! 

ellie, i've been having a look at that website you recommended to help me picture our wee blasts. still find it hard to believe they're so teeny just now! hope you're doing well. 

jules, kim, mr & mrs hoopy, boo, jen, lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, tracy, lisa, mr lottiepots, aphrodite, talitha/pickle, vonnie and anyone i might have missed! 

wishing xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Congrats Suzee & Wishing on PUPO                                             

Emmy did u POAS                                        

Sadie so happy scan went well yesterday must b such fantastic feeling seeing    

Ranweli Glad not long till u top of list  

 to everyone.

Wonder is I could pick sum of ur brains on Pineapple juice should I take or avoid it?? Also Brazil Nuts?? If should take any of them when from just want to do all can to try make things better for nxt time.

xxxxxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi stacey,

the brazil nuts and pineapple juice thing is for the selenium, which is meant to help with implantation and blood flow to the womb. i eat brazil nuts fairly regularly anyway but have up'd my intake since just before et. i also started drinking a glass of pineapple juice each day at the start of this week. since selenium is good throughout your cycle there's no reason why you can't do both right through. this time around, i took a selenium vitamin supplement (200ug) for about the last 2 months but don't want to carry on taking a high dose now that i'm pupo - that's why i've only just started the nuts and juice, sort of as a replacement. although it's ok to drink pineapple juice, you should avoid fresh pineapple (straight from the fruit, tinned, whatever) as it contains something (bromelaine i think) which can cause uterine contractions. not sure quite how, but this is somehow destroyed in the juicing process.

great that you're thinking ahead. that's pretty much what i've spent the last 3 months doing! actually had to type out a list of my do's and don'ts this time so that i can refer to it rather than searching endlessly on the web when i should be relaxing!

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

for me I'm afraid - I'm gutted   

Not evn a hint of a line so doubt things will change by tomorrow   

Going to clinic at 10.30 to confirm it but I reckon thats it all over   

Take care and   to all

Emmy xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Emmy      really sorry hoping beyond anything this changes for you tomorrow we all here for you   

xxxxx


----------



## emmypops

Thanks Stacey but I don't think there is any chance - I am not kidding myself that there is


----------



## Stacey2685

So sorry huni wish there was something I could do to take the hurt away   

xxx


----------



## wishing...

emmy,

i'm so sorry.  remember we're all here for you.  

wishing x


----------



## Lottiepots

Emmy..

Really sorry to hear your news..    there is nothing anyone can say at this time but just remember that we're here to support if we can.

x


----------



## Lottiepots

Meant to say to Suzee and Wishing who are on the 2ww that Marks and Spencers do pineapple juice with a hint of lime and I think it tastes nicer than the regular stuff.. just in case you are both fed up with normal juice.. I know how much you can go through during 2ww.. sending you both   vibes..

x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Emmy- So sorry about your news. Take care of you, DH and DD. Sending you big  

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Emmy - So sorry to read your sad news     as everyone else has said we are all here for you.  Lots of cuddles for you and DH    

Love Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

emmypops-just wanted to send big hugs to you and dh and dd.


----------



## suzee

Lottie - Thanks for the pineapple juice tip, think I know where I'll be going at lunch time.  I finished last carton yesterday and have to get more anyway.  How are you doing?  

Suzi - How you doing with the Menopur? Its a bit fiddly isn't it but you soon get the hang of it.  It wasn't snapping the top off the bottle I had probs with it was making sure I got all the solution out the powder bottles!!  Well I must've 'cos I got some really great embies!!  2 x grade 1 - 8 cells transferred and 2   !!   and happy stimming!!

Ranweli - Glad you back with us after your PC nightmare!!  

I'm sorry for my lack of personals right now but my brains a bit mush, I can't concentrate on anything just now (except thinking about my lovely little embies snuggling in and making a nice wee home for themselves for the next nine months).

Tummy feels a bit dodgy this morning.

Anyway I'm off to give the GR a quick call as they have only given me enough pessaries to do my until a week on Saturday and I don't test until a week on Monday and I'm sure I had then right up until test day the last time.

Take care everyone,

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a week for news,not been on for the week as our computer broke mr hoopy blaming me some thing about shutting it down  so now i ve a checklist of  dos and donts 
stacey so sorry to hear your news,i think everyone has that thought about never having children especially after a bfn,but i m glad to see you got your  back and are starting to plan for next time

emmy   so so sorry    sent all the way

suzee and wishing  congtats on being pupo sending you both lotsof            cause this is going to be both of your time

juilleta  and tashia  congats on the birth of both of your sons hope you are both settling into motherhood like ducks to water and are getting enough sleep    

sadie so glad you got an early scan i know it must be difficult but you should start to enjoy this time you have waited along time to get here and been through so much so please start to enjoy

lottipots you must be getting so big have you started buying yet

suzipooh i had the same problem with the menopaur tops must have smashed my way through at least two every time and boy was i getting stressed     hope your finding it easier now

ranweli  instead of me being to blame for our computer i m going to tell mr hoppy that it was  an act of god or i may just keep it up ky sleeve for the next time   how are you glad to hear that you are moving up the list and nearly have a start date fingers crossed it comes this month good luck with your dh    and maybe you wont need to wait  
well im going to be taking your adice and phone the gri just to see were about on the list we are so that i can start planing ahead,had a dream last week that i got th letter and had t go and get my down reg jag on the wy to the to the airport   so going to try and put my mind atr ease

sorry if i missed anyone hope everyone is ok

mrs hoopy


----------



## buster24

hi all hope everyone is well. i cant stop long am a doppler addict now have graduated from knicker checking addict, and pee stick addict to doppler what next??
kim xxx


----------



## Stacey2685

Emmy just wanted to say thinking of you   

Suzee hope u tummy feeling better soon  

Wishing How are you?thanks for that info got other question tho put it at bottom  

Sadie how are you are you feeling more relaxed?  

Mr & Mrs Hoopy good luck for when you call hope not long to wait!! When is it you leave for you holiday again? 

Kim lol at ur newest addiction I'm sure I'd b the same  

Suzipooh How are you getting on with the Menapour? Hope its getting easier? 

 to everyone else will b on to do more later.

Well last nite I went and bought brazil nuts and pineapple juice (not from concentrate)  So my next Question is how much should I eat / drink?? Sorry to b a pain  

xxxxx


----------



## suzee

Hi Stacey - I have been eating 5 brazil nuts (although I don't know where I got that  from) and 2 glasses of pineapple juice a day.  The glass I have been using holds about 250mls so thats 500mls in total, I don't know if thats too much or too little.  

My tummys settled a bit now but still feels wee bit yucky (could it be implantation?!?)

I'm glad you're looking forwards.

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi stacey,

i'm the same as suzee with the brazil nuts but i also don't know where i got that number from! i did read somewhere that if you can buy them unshelled and crack them open yourself, they have way more selenium in them but try finding them when it's not christmas!

gosh suzee, so much pineapple juice! i'm sure the more you can drink the merrier your embryos will be but i don't think i could stomach more than one glass a day. it's quite a big glass i suppose. maybe it'd taste better if i sent dh out for lottie's m&s version?

speaking of my dh, he is so cute - he's been leaving me little notes everywhere! i've so far found them in my music on the piano, stuffed in beside my nettle tea bags, even in my underwear drawer! they're so sweet, things like "now go and sit back down and relax xx" and "don't stretch up to that shelf, i'll get it for you xx", i even found one that simply said "may the force be with you xx"!!! how lovely is he!

wishing xx


----------



## suzee

[


wishing... said:


> speaking of my dh, he is so cute - he's been leaving me little notes everywhere! i've so far found them in my music on the piano, stuffed in beside my nettle tea bags, even in my underwear drawer! they're so sweet, things like "now go and sit back down and relax xx" and "don't stretch up to that shelf, i'll get it for you xx", i even found one that simply said "may the force be with you xx"!!! how lovely is he!


Wishing I was just about to log off pc for the day and checked posts and saw yours and I just want to say that your DH sounds soooooooooooooo lovely. I thought thats so sweet!! My DH hides the salt cellar in the hood of my jacket and the remote control in my bag when I'm going out, not quite as romantic think he's just a bit  would prefer loving notes!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls 

Good to hear you are all chomping away on those brazils and glugging the pineapple juice like there's no tomorrow   

Well good old AF arrived this morning with a vengeance before I even got to the clinic so at least it saved me wasting another HPT - I shall save that one for next time  

Not sure what we'll do yet but I put our names down on the list for donor eggs today at GCRM. Pat says the list is about a year at the mo so think we might get back to basics with some BMS until then and if nothing happens we can have one more try with donor eggs in a years time. Sounds like a plan  

Big   to all

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

suzee, i don't get the romantic notes all the time, just just now. you dh sounds very cute too though - i like the salt cellar in the hood thing, my dh would totally approve!  

emmy, it's good that you and dh are thinking ahead. i know you can't be feeling great just now but you have something to focus on and some bms will at least be more romantic than a theatre procedure.  

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

emmy so sorry as mrs hoopy said not been on cos she broke pc, its easy to say it but pls try keep chin up, its a feckin nightmare, most of us been there on more than 1 occasion. it doesnt get any easier, hang in there girl.

wishing, im going round to sort your hubby out, dont want mrs hoopy thinkin thats normal!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats to the PUPOs     

speak soon hoopy


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!  Been away on holiday for a few weeks so disappeared off the face of the earth til last night.  Was fab but suffering PHD (post holiday depression!) today and the weather's not helping.  I swear my tan is disappearing before my eyes!

I have been trying to catch up with everything but am sure I've missed loads of your news.  Just wanted to pop on and say hi!

We've got DP's TESA appointment on the 19th and I have suddenly become vvvvvv nervous about it.  I can't even go with him as I'm a teacher and it's the day the kids go back to school so can't take it off (especially as I've had 6 weeks hols and don't want my boss to know what's happening).  Just worried that its not a success and then we're really out of options.  Trying not to be negative, especially not infront of DP but it's not easy.  Will just need to keep fingers crossed.

Love to you all,

Jen


----------



## catt

Hello all,

V quick post as I'm knacked! So sorry to Stacey and Emmy - rubbish news but keep looking to the future.

Suzi - if you flick the wee glass vial before snapping off the top it won't crumble - I learned that trick!

I ate loads of brazil nuts and one glass of pineapple juice per day (couldn't stomach more).

Suzee and wishing - hope this time is flying by for you!

Well, I have a wee bump now. Next scan is on 28.8 - 3 weeks away. That'll be a good one as 20 weeks then. Think I can feel baby-o moving about sometimes. And buster -I can relate - have also become a dopplering addict!!

Take care everyone,

Cat


----------



## suzee

Catt & Buster - ok I give in I'm a bit   whats a doppler ok, ok I know you're all      

Aslo Jen whats TESA again?  

I'll blame my   on the 2ww madness I think!!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- It's a wee machine that they use to listen to the baby's heartbeat. You not  .

Off to do meds be back on later to do personals.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my god i really think i could    someone today, i called the gri yesterday and left a message they called me back and said that someone was working on the lists and when my fsh levels came back they could give me  a better idea  of when our treatment would start,tried to tell the woman that i never had a any blood taken i had just had my first consultation with doctor neilson, right phone back  again tomorrow then   WHAT!!!! so anyway just called back and got the same woman who said my fsh are not back i know i said that would be impossible as i ve not had the test  RIGHT she said well i call you back this afternoon
MY GOD!!! so tried phoning a different number and explained to a different woman that we were north lanarkshire our waiting list is a year and doctor neilson said he would back date us to last august(already been on iui waiting list for 6mnths before that) and as we had two private attempts we would be able to start treatment right away without doing all the tests as we have already had them done twice,right she said i pass you through to the woman who deals with the lists and you guessed it the same woman!!!
so offically not holding out much hope that they will get back to me or give me the right info  

sorry rant over will go and phone mr hoopy at work at rant at him

wishing suzze how are you both hope the madness not getting to you 

mrs hoppy


----------



## hoopy74

she did rant at me at work!!!!!!!!!

i finish early on a fri, update is the n.lanarkshire waiting list is up to 15 months so be either nov or december before our treatment now starts which isnt too bad as when we come back from holday i will just stop drinking again,,,,,,,,,,,,, and hopefully better  . my last icsi sperm quality was a lot better so heres hoping.

i have spoken to mrs hoopy and she is much better now, we just wish it was GCRM!!!!!!!

a good weekend to all, footies back so i go and see my beloved celtic on sunday


----------



## suzee

Hi Hoopies,

These waiting games are unreal aren't they!!  We don't get to top of list unitl about Feb/Mar next year although fingers crossed we won't need it!!

The whole IF 'journey' is just one long waiting game, and not a fun one!!!!     Nov/Dec not too long away and as you say you got your holidays etc to enjoy first!!

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## JJ1980

Suzee - TESA is when they take a sample of tissue from the testicles to see if there's sperm in it.  Was looking through notes again today though and think we're getting MESA first, which is when they use needle to extract fluid from testicles and look for sperm in it.  Hopefully we'll get something out of it or we're knackered!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- PUPO 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM ET PUPO OTD 16th Aug 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- How you holding up? Has the madness   set in yet. Hope you staying  . Sending you lots of baby dust                    and               thoughts.

Suzee- How you holding up too? Crazy 2ww  . Sending you lots of baby dust                       and                    thoughts.

Jen- Lots of luck for your DH MESA. I hope you guys get loads of                             .

Stacey- How's you? Look like you making plan's for next treatment. That is really good. Loads of         thoughts coming your way. I am feeling alot better about things this week after scan. I feel a wee bit excited for the first time. I get another scan 2 weeks on Wednesday when I see the specialist consultant, so not that long till then. Stay strong your dreams will come true. I have a good feeling.  

Hoopy's- Oh god how frustrating for you guys. Have to say, that GRI for you. But they did evetually get it right for me after much frustration. Hope you guys have a great holiday.   you deserve to have a great time and then come back relaxed for your treatment. Did you ever decide to try getting the drugs from America?

Suzi- How you getting on with your stimming. Are you managing to get the tops off the bottles any easier? When do you go back for your scan to see how follies are doing?

Catt- Glad to see all is going well for you. You must be excited to get you scan at 20weeks. You and Kim doppler addicts together. My midwife has warned me within an inch of my life not to get one. 

Kim- Have a great holiday? Hope the weather picks up?

Lottie- How's the big bump? Would be good to see a pic of you.

Tashia- How are you getting on? Do wee have a name for the wee man yet?

Julz- How are you and baby Innes settling in at home?

MrsR- Hope you holiday is going well. Will be good to catch up with your news.

Lisa- How are you getting on? When is your first scan?



Well am doing better this week and still of work but start annual leave on Monday for 2 weeks and then going back to work after that. Can't say I am looking forward to it but got to go back sometime. It has been good to rest and I will be 14 weeks by time I go back to work so hopefully the tiredness will have gone by then. I am sleeping like a maniac most nights. Am still on all my meds till 22nd August. I will be glad to see back of pessaries. Have to stay on clexane and aspirin probably till 36weeks. But can live with that. Anyway better go and do meds.

Hi to all my other FF. Hope you are all well.



Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

sadie we did get the drugs from america, had started taking them for about 10 days or so.

now going to leave them and restart when we come back our holidays due to there now being a delay. as you know the drugs are very expensive so better off using them at optimum time.

u enjoy your chill out time u deserve it


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

well, i'm doing grand on this 2ww!    managing to be stay positive almost 100% of the time though i have had a few wobbly moments here and there. mainly i'm trying desperately to ignore anything that i'm feeling physically in an attempt to stop myself reading into anything. obviously, that bit of the plan's not really working!!  have been very good though and have not read anything about fertility tx or 2wws on the internet all week, apart from your wee posts. i'm feeling very proud of myself for that!!  time really is flying - 4 days down and only a week to go. if only the sun would come out to play, i'm sure it'd go a lot faster!   

suzee - how're you doing? 2ww madness or are you managing to stay sane?  i told my dh about your dh's salt cellar and remote tricks - i think he's tempted to try it for himself but i don't think he would dare to right now!!                  

   
   

sadie - thanks for all the babydust and pma, i'm absolutely sure it's working.        poor you with all those injections to do, you're going to be black and blue by 36 weeks! bet you're not complaining though!   

suzi - hope you've got the knack of those menopur vials and your follies are blooming nicely and budding some lovely eggs for you...   

mrs hoopy - thanks for the babydust!    it must be frustrating for you that the gri wait's changed slightly.  when i checked with them in march, the glasgow list was 22 months. when we were first referred in july 06, it was only 12 months! arrrrgggh!    it's understandable that the list changes depending on how long people are having tx for but the thing that bugged me the most was that you have to keep chasing them, they *never* call you to tell you when things change. 15 months isn't too long though and nov/dec will be here before you know it. 

mr hoopy - maybe if you start leaving romantic notes around the house for mrs h, she might not break your computer again!!! 

kim - dopplers now eh! i think you may have a wee bit of an addictive personality!!  glad you and the twins are doing well, looking forward to seeing another pic of how your bump's growing... 

stacey - are you all sorted now with the nuts and juice? i am sooo sick of pineapple, yeugghh.  going to see if dh fancies a wee trip to m&s this afternoon...

jen - great to hear you had a nice holiday. good luck for your dp's mesa/tesa on the 19th!! 

wishing xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hello there everyone

A few of you may remember me from the early days of the Glasgow Girls although I was never one for posting an awful lot as I have always found it easier to stay away from the internet during treatment. I would like to say a special hello to Boo, little Rosa is absolutely beautiful and many congratulations to all the recent births and BFP's. My heart also go's out to all those who have recently had a BFN as I know how it feels to be there.

The reason I am posting is because after having taken a year out after our last cycle of ICSI which resulted in a chemical pregnancy we recently cycled again at the GCRM for a third and final time and I am very pleased to say that we have had what appears to be our first proper BFP a couple of days ago. 

I have always wished for the day when I could come on hear and announce my very own BFP although I was too nervous to post right away as last time I lost the pregnancy after one day. This time I have had no bleeding what so ever and my levels appear to be very good so I am feeling fairly confident but also slightly nervous as I have had crampy feelings through out 2ww and still have them now on and off. 

I have been watching how all you girls have been doing now and again and I would just like to say that although I have not been posting you have all been an inspiration to me especially when I see all the BFP's from the GCRM who I personally have to say are absolutely amazing. We would not be where we are now if it was not for them.

Best wishes to you all

Love Ruth


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ruth- That is absolutely fantastic news.                          . Glad we have all been a help to you. When is your first scan? I will add you to the list.

Wishing- So glad you are doing well. Have a good feeling for you.

Mr Hoopy- Glad you decided to try the drugs. They are expensive so you right to save them for the best time. I do hope they work there magic for your wee    

Love Sadie.


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- PUPO 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM ET PUPO OTD 16th Aug 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Ruth.2

Thanks Sadie, my first scan is on the 29th of August so we are just hoping and praying that everything will look ok. 

I am glad to see that everything is going well for you and thank you for adding me to the list.

Love Ruth


----------



## wishing...

hi ruth,

congratulations on your            !!!!!

that is wonderful news, i am so happy for you!          i'm currently on my 2ww from the gcrm so you have filled me with         

thank you!

wishing xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone

Ruth - I am so pleased to hear your news!  I am so glad you found the strength to try again after what happened last time and I am thrilled that it worked out for you.  I had cramps too even after the 2ww and it is a worry but it's also a good sign that your body is making room for your embryo.  I hope you are able to try and relax and enjoy your pregnancy.  Good luck for the 29th although I'm sure you won't need it  

Suzee and Wishing - hope you're not too sick of the pineapple juice!  Hope the 2ww goes fast for you and you soon get the best possible result.

Mrs Hoopy - sorry to hear about the waiting list.  When we were first referred the wait was at 12-14 months and quickly escalated and was soon at 24-26 months.  It is so frustrating when no one tells you about the increased delay and you keep thinking "maybe next month" but you still don't hear anything.  

Emmy and Stacey -   

Sadie - how are you doing?

Julz - congratulations on the birth of your son, hope you are recovering well!

Hi to everyone else, sorry I have not mentioned everyone.

Love Boo x


----------



## whippet

Ruth    well done honey.

Hope all doing ok love to all

whippet x


----------



## ophelia

Hi ladies,

Sorry to gate crash but I am looking into finding a new clinic after 4 goes in Aberdeen and another 4 goes in Turkey and I have heard really good stuff about GCRM.
I emailed them just over a week ago with loads of questions regarding prices, if they treat poor responders like myself, if they do Natural IVF and told them about my previous history of 8 ICSI attempts but they haven't replied. 

Did anyone of you girls email them when you first made enquiries about the clinic and if so did you have to wait a long time to hear back from them? 

It would be good to hear some feedback about the clinic from those of you that has had TX at the GCRM.
I noticed there's a lot of BFP's on this thread which is fab news and huge congrats to those that are pregnant and a big   to those that has had failed TX.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## JJ1980

Hi Ophelia,

I emailed GCRM when I first made enquiries and, just like you, had lots of info to give and questions to ask.  I received a reply within a couple of days which was very detailed and addressed everything in my email point by point.  Perhaps you should give them a call.  They are really lovely there.

Just while I'm here, can I ask everyone if they know anyone who has had SSR via MESA at GCRM?  I am just wondering if they don't find any sperm via MESA whether they will then try TESE the same day.  Should maybe phone and ask?  Would like to think so but can't remember what they said!

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

sorry not been on for a few days had a wee break away,hoping to take sample in tomorrow to see what dh's   levels are this month,  

wishing-what a lovely dh you have,my dh writes note sometimes but he usually wants something in return  ,not long till otd now,hope your not going mad?      .will you do or wait for bloods?

suzee-how are you going with the pineapple juice and Brazil nuts?i really dislike nuts so not sure what i will do when my turn!!!!you still sane on the 2ww,hoping this is your turn.    

sadie-how r u hun?have you relaxed into the pregnancy yet or still on alert,hope your ok.   

ruth-congratulations on your   ,nice to meet you. 

tashia-have you got a name for your new baby boy?hope to see piccies soon. 

julz-hows you and your new family?  

Mrs hoopy-i always phone this number for the waiting list and find them helpful
01412115511,if you've already tried this number sorry,just thought i would offer some help as i have been through similar  scenarios and know how you feel.

catt-cant believe your nearly 20 weeks already.are you going to find out the sex?  

hi to everyone else,off to make tea,i think i have post break depression,its lovely being waited on.  

love ranweli


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone 

Just wanted to say thank you for all your good wishes.

Boo it is lovely to hear from you and thanks for the reassurances regarding my cramps. They do seem to be wearing off now though. 

Wishing I am glad to be able to give you some positive vibes and wish you all the best on your 2ww. 

Best wishes to every one else.

Love Ruth


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- PUPO 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM ET PUPO OTD 16th Aug 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Boo- Have added you and Rosa to the list. Hope you are doing well and motherhood is all you thought it would be.

Ranweli- Hi chick. Am doing fine. Have relaxed a wee bit since scan in last Tuesday and having another one when I see consultant on 27th Aug so not long till I get to see wee bubba again. Good luck with DH  .

Wishing and Suzee-                            and                       thoghts coming your way.

Ophelia- Sorry I can't help I had treatment at GRI. If my last FET hadn't worked I was hot footing it to GCRM they really are getting some great results. Good luck. I would give them a phone, that's what I did and they sent info out by post.

Hi to all my other FF. Off to bed.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing how are you? How 2ww going not long now     

Suzee hope u are well n u 2ww going well     

Sadie glad ur relaxing and enjoying ur pregnancy  

Ruth huge congrats on ur  

Boo how are you and little Rosa enjoying every min I bet  

Ophelia I was at GCRM and although I never got my BFP this time I still would recommend them 100% my result was nothing to do with them just one of these things going bk to them in OCT for another cycle I would just call them tho thats what I done and they sent everything out they are great bunch Good luck  

Hoopy's how are you are u all set for the holiday? 

Emmy how are u feeling huni  

ranweli  Good luck for DH  

 to everyone else hope u are all well?

Well I just continuing trying to do all I can to help for next time 11 weeks n 2days if my cycle stay on track  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzee

Hi gg's,

Well I'm officially half way through my 2ww and starting to pull my hair out!!  I wish it was this time next week!!!!!

I'm still having AF type cramps on and off and have had a few wee twinges and sharpish pains here and there.  I'm doing my best not to read into and analyse these too much but its not easy!!!  I'm still feeling quite positive    but its getting a bit harder every day.  I'm so scared that I get as depressed as last time, it was the 2nd wk of the 2ww that that started.

Anyway, I'm still on the brazil nuts and pineapple juice and have another accupuncture session this Wed again, Maureen is so wonderful, I think the accupuncture is doing a lot to keep me   .

Wishing - 5 days until OTD for you!!     How are you doing with the pineapple juice?  I'm doing my very best to not read into any physical signs etc.  I'm soooooooo glad your doing really well       

Ruth - Congrats on your BFP  

Suzi - Hows stimming going?  Whens your scan?  

Ranweli -   with DH's 

Sadie - Glad you feeling better after your scan, are you getting really big yet?   

Stacey -Glad you looking forward, wow good for you having it all figured out how many weeks etc. enjoy the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!!   , 

Jen,  -  How you doing?

I was looking at Sadies list of all of us, we're a busy little thread aren't we!! And WOW 9 BFP's lets hope and   we keep adding to it!!

Big   to everyone and    

hi to everyone too!!!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

suzee, how're you doing? i'm still basking in pma and have such a good feeling about the "twins"!      this time last time i had lost all hope but i'm feeling great.    it's a shame the weather hasn't been nicer for us but i'm just taking it as a sign that i should be lounging about with my feet up! 

ranweli, good luck for your dh's sample today.  i think we probably are going to test early but it will depend on how we're feeling. (the gcrm test with urine not bloods, not sure why.)

sadie, love your new scan pic!! 

ophelia, i just called the gcrm with my questions which they were happy to answer. when they came up against one they couldn't answer immediately, they went to find out and called me right back. everyone there is great and i would highly recommend them! 

wishing xx


----------



## catt

Hello everyone.

Wishing and Suzee - hang in there not long now. It's such a hard time - you want it to be over but you kind of want to stay on 2ww as well! Have you decided if you'll test at home first?

Ranweli - hope your dh's sample was good. We're not going to find out the sex - want a surprise. Of course I'm not bothered either way.

Stacey - here's to the next 11 weeks flying by! Is the GCRM not quite expensive? We initially went to the Nuffield but prices have probs gone up there too now.

Ruth - congratulations to you. When's your scan?

Sadie - my 20 week scan is on 28th - day after your scan. Not long now.

Hoopies - the wait at GRI is frustrating - we were told 12 months in 2005 which jumped to 24 months in 2007 but we were top of the list by then anyway. It is the NHS so things will be slower. We were told after our 3 go's at Nuffield that things would be very different at GRI but although it's hard don't compare the two as you pay a load of money for private so expect it to be quicker and more personalised. GRI just see so many people in comparison but it still has very good success rates so just take a deep breath and keep at them. I did have to do all the blood tests again at GRI even though they'd been done at Nuffield.

Hope everyone else is doing ok  

I'm doing fine. Woke up last night with a bad pain in my back but think it must've been stretching pains as bubs def seems bigger today!!! Also at work we're meant to be on strike on 20th but I found out I can't go on it as it affects my maternity pay entitlement. The union have given me an exemption but I still feel bad having to go in. What a stress to put pregnant women under. Looks like after all the fighting for right to strike not everyone does after all.

So just counting down the days til 28th and my next scan. Can't wait!

Cheers everyone 

Cat


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

catt, it's rotten that you're being forced to be a scab just because you're pregnant! employers are evil! sounds like your bubs is well and truly growing now. i'm very proud of you for not wanting to find out the sex. it'll be extra nice to have that surprise on the day, and it seems somehow more traditional and romantic. personally, i know there's no way i could wait to find out - patience is just not me! on that subject, i think we'll probably test early. for some reason i'm really tempted to test tomorrow, which will be 13dpo and 8 days since our day 5 transfer. i don't think i will though, it seems too early and i would be gutted if it was negative just because i'm too impatient to wait a day or two more! did you test early?

suzee, 6 days and counting... this 2ww seems to be flying! 

                          
  
                          

wishing xx


----------



## suzee

Hi peeps,

Catt - I was swithering on testing early but I've decided against it.  DH has asked me not too 'cos he thinks I won't be happy with whatever result I get.  If its positive then I won't believe it and if its negative then I'll just be upset.  
Pity you not getting to strike with your co-workers but I'm sure they'll understand.  

Wishing - I wish I was as brave as you to test early.  When will you test, Thursday?  My butterflies are really jumping about my tummy now thinking about it!!  My wee butterfly babies               

Ranweli - How did yesterdays test go?   

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

i'm not brave, i'm impatient!! i was originally thinking friday, then it became thursday, and now i have an urge to do it tomorrow but i think i'll manage to hold off a few more days. i've got acupuncture tomorrow and then dh is taking a half day so that we can drive through to edinburgh to see our friend's new baby so i think i'll be busy enough to keep me away from the hpts!

  i'm sure your butterfly babes are well and truly snuggled in now. 

wishing xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Wishing 

I've got acupuncture tomorror too.  I'm seeing Maureen at Balance, where do you go?

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

snap.

w x


----------



## suzee

Wow the signs for us are just getting better and better!!!


----------



## wishing...

suzee,

we are so gonna be mommies!    as marco's forever telling me, "stay cool"!!   

w x


----------



## sandee2002

Hy All,

I am currently awaiting egg donation from the GCRM, hopefully within the next couple of months. I want to prepare myself. I see you recomend Balance for acupuncture. Does anyone have any recomendations for a clinic that specialises in Infertility?


Regards
Sandy


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry sandy never done acupuncture but alot of people on this thread have and will be able to give you advice
ophelia  we emailed the gcrm as well last year and it took over two weeks for a reply i was   but the girl who deals with all those emails is called jude and she was off on holiday we got a very applogetic email back explaining this and all our queries and every time after that it was always replied to that day  the gcrm are brilliant and although we never got the outcome we wanted we would never say anything bad about them there treatment throughout was excellent
ruth2 welcome and congratulations you must be on cloud nine and counting down the days to your scan
ranwlie how was your dh sample this month hope they are all big   
wishing so good to see you with so much   on the second week of madness as well what is your secret?
suszee  i know what you mean the 2nd week is by far the worse try not and worry (easier said than done)sending you lots of   and  

thanks everyone for the words of wisdom with the gri as mr hoopy said it is now nov/dec time for us which is just really good as right now i could not cope with another round of treatment so soon after our last attempt cant help thinking how far gone i would have been which is really not like me as my head is normally stuck nice and deep in lalala land    and all this worry over a dream   

hello to everyone else hope you are all well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

hi sandy,

suzee and i both see maureen karnowski for acupuncture. she treats at balance on napiershall st and the natural health service on the high street. she has treated loads of women and men for fertility problems and through ivf. i've never seen anyone else but if you check the british acupuncture council website (www.acupuncture.org.uk) there is a facility to search for local practitioners.

good luck with your tx, i hope you get a donor soon! 

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs hoopy,

sorry, think i was posting when you were posting!

it's good that it sounds like nov/dec for treatment is going to suit you better. funny the way things work out sometimes, isn't it? can't be long till your holiday now.  hope you're going to spend a glorious two weeks relaxing and doing whatever you want before you come back home to prepare for the gri. positive thinking remember - this is going to be the last holiday you two get on your own!     

i have no idea where i'm getting all this pma from - i seem to be pulling it out of a hat like some sort of white rabbit!  wherever it's coming from, i'll see if i can get some extra to post over to you!         

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks wishing
but hang on to it until nov/dec for me   
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Elmo22

Hello ladies,

I have only posted on this site a couple of times but I find it really helpful to read some of the posts and the info here. I'm just looking for some advice - we are currently having ICSI at the GRI and I'm about to start my injections this week. Can anyone tell me if they worked whilst on the injections and during the 2ww? I think I am going to find it difficult being at work every day (physically as well as emotionally). Is it OK to get signed off for treatment or do most people grin and bear it and go to work??

Thanks in advance for your help.

Elmo x


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs hoopy,

i'll hang on to it, keep it safe until you need it. 

i forgot to ask you - are you going to use your frosties while you're waiting to start at the gri?

w x


----------



## wishing...

hi elmo,

i'm afraid i can't offer any advice with that one as i took voluntary redundancy just before we started tx. i think that a lot of the girls work through the stimming but then take some or all of the 2ww off. most gps are happy to sign you off for "gynae procedure" and recovery.

good luck with your tx! 

wishing x


----------



## Elmo22

Thanks wishing. Sending you lots of good luck vibes for your test day.     Not long now x


----------



## EllieJ

Hi Elmo
I worked through stims and the 2ww, had a day off for EC and ET... but I work in an office so I guess it depends on how stressful the work environment is. Also, my line manager knew about my tx so was as understanding as somone who's never had tx could be...!
All the very best of luck hon...xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
                well not good news for us,result was similar to last sample  so think we are just going to wait for sept/Oct for icsi and put all our      into that.dh wasn't fussy about about stimulated iui but i really wanted to see if we have a chance as this could of been what we needed but wasn't meant to be.

elmo-hi sorry i cant help with your question but when its my turn ill probably see how i feel personally as everyone is different.good luck with your jabs    

wishing-hi hows you?dhs   weren't too good so we will just wait for icsi now.how early can you test when you've hat fet? 

Mrs hoopy-you eventually got through to the waiting list then.Nov/DEC isn't that far away and you can have a lovely unwinding holiday before you start,hopefully by then ill have a bfp. .

catt-iam a bit like wishing and would not be a able to wait 9 months,very impatient but all the best to you as it will make the wait even better. 

suzee-your dh sounds really lovely and caring,hes right when you think about if you test early your result may not be 100% true so try and wait,sending you loads of positive vibes for you and hope your little butterflies are doing there magic.

love ranweli.xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

sorry about your dh's sample.  just think though, september's only next month now! start building up your reserves of pma for your icsi...                                     

there's no difference in the time we have to wait to test after an fet, just have to be careful that the hcg injection's totally out of my system but that was nearly a week ago and it was a tiny dose so we've no worries on that front.

grrrrr, my mum's just phoned and wound me up with all her daft mum-confusion!!!!!  i'd just listened to my cd and was feeling all chilled and happy and now she's got me on edge. god, she's so annoying!!!!!!!!!  deep breaths, count to 10...           

wishing x


----------



## spooq

Hi Elmo, just a quick message as I saw your post and have literally just told my boss about needing time off!!

I can self-cert at work for up to 5 days - I think that is the law but not sure  .  Anyway, I told my boss today that, as he's aware I've been attending hospital on and off for tests recently, I am required to undergo a small procedure.  I told him that it depends upon blood tests being carried out tomorrow and hence, the short notice!  I've advised him to expect me to be off this Friday and a few days at the start of next week.  That will cover me for EC, ET and a couple of days of rest.

Its really up to you what you prefer.  It seems that most ladies work during stimming and take time off for EC, ET and the 2ww.  I'd go daft on the 2ww if I wasn't working so feel that time off for the actual procedures and a wee bit of rest will be fine.

I actually went to see my GP yesterday about getting signed off as I was so worried about not being able to give my work a reasonable amount of notice, I though it'd be better if I was covered with a sick line.  However, was advised to self-cert and having spoken to my boss, he's okay with it.

Best of luck!


----------



## Julietta

Hey girls and guys and babes, just to say hi and that familiy life is fab with our wee miracle icsi babe innes. He is so good, so far. Had tough labour but feeling fab now. He loves food and sleep. One tip for any new mommies soon to be. Get an amby nest for babe to sleep in and a good express breast pump for the daddy to feed once in nite! = SLEEP! 

He is so cute and a honey. Will have more time soon to read all. In the meantime the best of luck to all and speak soon


love julzxxxxx


----------



## spooq

Congratulations Julz! Sound gorgeous  

Quick question, Ladies...this will sound stupid considering the stage of treatment I'm now at...but...what is the timeframe for last ejaculation for the sample required for ICSI at GRI?  I thought it was same as SA, which is 3-5 days but just a little concerned as some other ladies' clinics advised no more than 60 hours  

Can you believe that not once has anyone at GRI advised us about abstinence?!    Not only that, no-one told me anything about drinking plenty of water or milk    It seems like everyone else gets that advice or is that just GCRM that are good that way?


----------



## wishing...

ok, maybe someone should have sent the    round my way this morning as i've only gone and tested early, but it's ok because it's a...

     !!!!! omg, i have never been so happy! i've never even seen what a positive test stick looks like before!

                  

wishing xx


----------



## suzee

OMG Wishing        Thats fantastic news!!  Just what I needed this morning, thats cheered me up!!  Well done and big congrats to u and DH!!           I'm so pleased for you!!

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Julz -   on baby Innes    

Elmo - I've worked through both my tx's.  Stimming and 2ww (which I'm currently on).  I work in an office which can get a bit stressful.  I'm very good at saying 'no' now or 'that'll need to wait' etc.  Some ppl take the 2ww off but I think I would've gone   if I didn't have something to do. HTH Good luck with stimming!!    

Sandy - As Wishing says Maureen at Balance/NHC is great.  I did previously go to a girl at Jan De Vries but for various reasons I wasn't too keen on her tx.  Maureen is really great, I always feel energised and relaxed after seeing her. Good luck!!    

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

sorry, i forgot to reply to your question. we had our tx at the gcrm but there we were told to abstain for 2-4 days. they gave the impresssion that 3 would be the best but said not to worry in advance as if you have sex for example on a monday night, get told on tuesday to do your hcg, then by ec on thursday that will have been 2-3 days. they definitely preferred a 2 day hold to a 4-5 day one.

the advice that clinics seem to give you about food & drink seems to vary wildly - i was told by the gcrm to keep my fluids up, drink milk and have a steak for dinner but that was only on my last day of stimms when i was at risk of ohss. good job we've got our ffs for all the best hints & tips!

w x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- OMG OMG OMG OMG.                                                   I just had such agood feeling for you. This is fantastic news. You must be so elated. I just popped on before I do drugs to see if you had tested early. So pleased for you.


I will be back later to update list and do personals. Just couldn't not rely to Wishing.


Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

how're you feeling? are you at all tempted to test? i thought i was a bit stronger and that i could at least hold off till tomorrow but i just couldn't sleep this morning and before i knew it i was ripping open a pee stick and waking my dh up at 6am! 

will the gri do a blood test?

not long now...                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

thanks sadie!!!

i'm in a little happy bubble world this morning! it feels so unreal!

w x


----------



## suzee

Hi Wishing - Yea the GRI do a blood test so I have to wait until about 2pm on Monday afternoon.  DH really doesn't want me to test early, he says its 'cos he doesn't want me to get upset or stressed not believing if it says positive etc.  I think he'll feel more like that than me.  I picked up a test in Sainsburys yesterday, read the packet and put it back down.  I know if I took it home I would test in secret.

Had a bit of a bad evening/night, I was getting proper AF cramps not just AF type cramps IYKWIM and my   is slipping.  I'm determined to hang on to it though but its hard!!  Thanks for all the   I certainly could use it!!!

Anyway its not over until the fat lady sings (or   shows up!!) lol

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

suzee, "stay cool"          and stay positive         

i don't pray but i'll make a wish for you...         
(dh "bought" me a star for my birthday last year which we only just named the day before et - we called it wishing...)

remember, just because you think they _feel_ like af cramps, doesn't mean they are!

  

wishing x


----------



## spooq

*CONGRATULATIONS Wishing!!!*  That's wonderful news. I'm absolutely delighted for you. Wow - a  

Thanks for the info on sex/abstinence 

I was in such a tizz at the clinic this morning that I forgot to ask!  I had a mini disaster with the Cetrotide lastnight and only got a tiny amount in me. The needle didn't really go in that well and I only managed to inject a small amount of fluid until it just stopped and wouldn't budge. To be honest, the last couple of nights I've found it tricky to jab as my belly gets more and more bloated. Anyway, I pulled it out thinking that I'd have another go but then 6 or 7 attempts later, it just wouldn't pierce my skin!!!  I was freaking out all night imagining that my follies would be popping away and I'd lose all my eggs 

Anyway, I explained things to the clinic this morning and they gave me a top-up jab and I just do another one tonight as normal. Phew!

Got two big follies - one 19 and one 21. Another 14 follies sizes between 10-15. I've to go back on Friday for another scan to give some of the others more time to grow. EC will now be Mon or Tues; I'm going to take all of next week off work.

Hope all you GG's are doing really well   

Suzi


----------



## EllieJ

Wishing that's just the best news ever! You must be over the moon! Here's to a happy and healthy pg...xxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Many congratulations on your BFP Wishing I am just so pleased for you. The GCRM will do a blood test for you as well if you tell them that you are worried about your pogesterone levels. They did this for me as I was worried about stoping my pogesterone support. Pat phoned me back later that day and told me that I definetly would not need to keep using the gels as my levels were high.

Suzee I will be thinking of you and wishing you all the best. I had really bad crampy pains through out my 2ww and was convinced at times that AF was on the way so please do not give up hope yet.

Love Ruth


----------



## wishing...

hi ruth,

thanks for letting me know that. i actually had a natural cycle fet and haven't been using any additional progesterone support so thankfully my body seems to be happily chugging away producing its own. 

w x


----------



## Boo Boo

Wishing - OMG, that's wonderful news honey - congratulations!!!

Suzee - well done for keeping your resolve.  I really hope it's a positive result for you.  On my official test date, af hadn't arrived so I did a hpt then realised the hpts were a few months out of date so we went to the local pharmacy and tested in the car as we were just about to drive into the Royal to drop the sample off.  Are you going to test on Monday am if af hasn't arrived or will you wait to get the official result from the hospital?

Sadie - thanks for adding me to the list.

Hi to everyone else

Love Boo x


----------



## Elmo22

Thanks for all the advice, ladies. It is really so difficult when you don't know anyone else who has gone through similar treatment. I feel so sorry for my DH - he has had to put up with my crazy hormones for the last wee while!!!    Wishing, congratulations to you. That is lovely news. I am going to try and think positively for my treatment. Lots of fingers and toes crossed xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,could not log off reading wishings fab news,

wishing-congrats hun you have been really positive and it has paid off,bet you and dh are over the moon,                                           .


----------



## hoopy74

wishing that is supberb news, just chill out the rest of the day and wait and get it even more concrete when the gcrm confirm your result. positive vibes do work, i really believe that and you have been the master of that. you deserve it, you both do.


to be fair wish i could be bit more positive as you have been me + mrs hoopy the now in a wee bit of a rut but i suppose that is normal.

anyways enjoy the hoopies x


----------



## catt

Wishing - that is fantastic news!!!         

You did have such a positive vibe about this one and often you kind of know deep deep down. Well done!

Suzee - is your outcome actually sat but you have to wait til mon to do the blood test? That's what happened to me last time and I just tested on the sat. I just couldn't wait for the phone call to tell me. But I get what your hubbie means as it only starts to sink in truly when the hospital tell you and your hcg levels and that.

Suzipooh - most of the info I got re milk, nuts etc was from FF. Both the hospitals didn't say much - did say to abstain after hcg injection and that was it really as they said nature would take it's course. Also, have you tried injecting at the top of your leg? I preferred that to my tummy due to the massive bruising which I could hide better on my thighs!

Elmo - just to add that I always worked through stims and only twice took all of 2ww off - 3 times I just took four days rest after ET then back to work. I was back at work on the Mon after a Tuesday transfer last time - luckily the weekend worked in well.

Hope everyone is doing ok  

Love Cat


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- PUPO 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi 

I have updated list as best I can let me know if I need to change anything. Brain dead tonight. I am going to sign off tonight as am really tired. Had loads of visitors today. Promise to do personals tomorrow.

Suzee- Sending you                           hang in there chick. I had AF pains all way through 2ww and still having them on/off. Could be a good sign. Take care. I didn't test either. So don't beat yourself up. My DH same as yours scared of result.

Love to all 

Sadie


----------



## Bels

here's your 5 minute warning ladies ... will be starting a new thread


----------



## Bels

New Home Glasgow Girls! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all

Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152746.0


----------



## Bels

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI

Suzee- PUPO 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Wishing - Wow huge congrats missus            

Suzee - Hang in there - not long now   

Sorry not been on for a while but have been keeping an eye on whats happening    We have a date for our follow up meeting with Marco on Sat 30 August but don't think he'll be able to tell us anything we don't know already. Dh and I have been discussing what to do next and are thinking we may have one more attempt with my own eggs - we have nothing to lose really (except £4.5k) - then if that doesn't work (which realistically is very likely as only 5% chance of success) we will keep trying naturally til we get to top of waiting list for donor eggs (which should be about a year). I am very interested to know if anyone on FF has actually conceived with their own eggs at the ripe old age of 42 with AMH of 2.9 and may post something on the over 40's thread to try and find out.

Anyway - love and best wishes to all  

Emmy xx


----------



## spooq

Suzee, sending you


----------



## SBB

Hi

Bels- Thanks for moving list. 

Suzee- How's you this am? Try to stay  . We are all rooting for you.

Suzi- Looks like you going to have good EC come Mon or Tues. Good luck honey then the mad 2ww will begin.

Emmy- I don't really know success rates and stuff for over 40yrs. I realise you would want to try to have a child again that would be genetically related to you. However and am sure you have already thought of this. Would you consider if Marco thought your odds so low just going straight for egg donation. Being someone who has had donor eggs I can tell you once you have those wee embies they are yours. I have not felt at anytime that this baby inside me isn't mine. It just automatically felt like my baby. However, I am not making light of it as it is a big decision and one that deserves careful consideration. Am sure Marco will be able to tell you if he feels it is worth trying again with your own eggs. Good luck.

Elmo- Welcome and I have added you to the list. I just heard about what to eat and drink through FF. Glass whole milk every day, pineapple juice and brazill nuts I ate and drank from start of cycle. I also up'd my protein intake as supposed to be good for womb lining. Good luck with everything. When does treatment start?

Sandee- Welcome have added you to the list. I had acupunture but in Ayrshire and wasn't so sure about it so I stuck to my reflexology as much for the relaxation as anything. Good luck. When does your treatment start?

Mr+ Mrs Hoopy- So sorry you are struggling it is such a hard road of dissappointment. I think once you have your holidays and you have firm date to start again you will be able to re-focus on a new cycle and this will help you move on. There is no time scale on which you should get over this so don't be too hard on yourselves, you are allowed to feel this way. When do you go on holiday now?

Wishing- Has it sunk in yet? 

Hi to everyone else. Will catch up later. I have the haematology clinic today at GRI for more blood tests so the vampire will be out today.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Not feeling quite as bad this morning, got a bit more  back. I posted on Peer Support and was given a link to a thread and a poll re AF cramps during 2ww.

86.4% of ladies _had_ AF cramps compared to 13.6% who didn't

So that was reassuring to know. Reading some of the posts, some ladies had them really quite strong (the way I am). It's still hard to cling onto  though when you're feeling so crampy but think I'll just keep going back and reading posts on the link when feel low etc.

I also had my Acupuncture yesterday and I always do feel better after that and DH took me out to dinner to our fav chinese restaurant  He now says if I want to test early then thats ok, I don't think he can wait either now.

I'll try and hang off 'til Monday. I'm having to wait 'til then 'cos of the weekend 

Thanks for all your good wishes, big  and  to you all

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

suzee, i'm glad you've got some of your pma back. positive thoughts all the way...                                how was your acupuncture yesterday? i find that no matter how i feel when i go to see maureen, i always feel great afterwards. whether or not you decide to test early, i'm sure you're going to get the best result ever!          those cramps are just your butterfly babes fluttering a bit while they settle in and get comfy.      i've blown you a big flourish of extra lucky bubbles. you will be number 11 on sadie's list...

sadie, thanks for updating me on the list! i can't believe i'm number 10, we really are a lucky thread!    it's starting to sink in very, very slowly! i had acupuncture yesterday afternoon so told her and it was just such a weird feeling saying it out loud. she was so happy though and we spent most of the appointment just grinning.  i had three tests in the house (don't ask, a crazy buy one get one free offer in boots last month!) so did another this morning. i don't think i was actually worried that it _wouldn't_ be positive, i just wanted reassurance that it actually _was_ positive. anyway, it came up immediately and this time i was even brave enough to watch the lines appearing!      hope your appointment with the haematology clinic goes well today.

suzi, sounds like you're going to get a good basket of eggs on monday, those follies are blooming nicely! how are you feeling? i had real trouble doing up my jeans by the time i got to your stage and in the end would just lounge about with them open, even driving to the gcrm, and do them up just before i walked into the clinic! daft really, since the first thing i'd do when i actually got in there was take them off again! hope you're doing okay with your injections. 

jen, good luck for you and your dh on tuesday, i'm sure it'll all go well.      

ellie, we are totally over the moon, this feels so weird! i kept having to look back at the test yesterday to convince myself i wasn't dreaming!      how are you doing?

ruth, how are you doing? are you getting used to the idea yet? i feel like someone's drugged me or clobbered me over the head! 

tashia, hope your wee baby boy is doing well and you're enjoying motherhood. 

boo, thanks! i can't believe it's finally happened! my mind keeps wandering off on its own little daydreams and i was just thinking what a lovely name rosa is! 

jules, you sound so wonderfully happy!!  but what on earth is an amby nest?!?  

ranweli, dh and i are in la-la land right now! we've never been so happy but it took a while for it to sink in for dh yesterday. it probably didn't help that i woke him up at 6am to tell him the good news! 

stacey, how are you doing? 

elmo, have you started your injections? good luck for your stimms, hope your follies grow you lots of great eggs.      

mr & mrs hoopy, i realise things are really difficult for you both right now and i can't imagine how you feel so i won't pretend to know. i don't know exactly how i managed to keep my pma going throughout our cycle but i can say that it definitely helped me to relax and feel good about everything. it took a while to get to that point though - ever since our bfn at the start of may, any talk of it "not working" has been totally banned. my dh found it hard as he's more realistic than me but he was eventually convinced by the argument that you can't truly enjoy something if you're constantly worrying about it and truly "believing" that something you long for is going to happen doesn't make a bad outcome any harder to accept than if you consider from the start that it could all go wrong. does that make sense? one thing that definitely boosted my pma though is a hypno-therapy cd that i bought in may and have been listening to, almost religiously, ever since. i know a few of the others girls have it, including sadie. it's called the ivf companion cd and you can get it from natalhypnotherapy.co.uk. mrs hoopy, it's definitely worth a shot. mr hoopy, i think they also have a general relaxation one which is meant to be appropriate for partners. (there's not much point in _you_ trying to breath golden light into your womb!) i know you're not going to be starting at the gri for a wee while but a little extra positivity in the meantime can't hurt...                                            

cat, fets really do work, don't they!   

emmy, hope you're able to work out the best plan of action at your follow-up. marco really knows his stuff so my advice would always be to go with his gut instinct. i hope you and dh are doing ok. 

mrs r, are you home from your holiday yet? 

lottie, how's that triplet bump coming along?   

kim, how are the twins?  

hi to lou-e, sanjo, whippet, cat77, tracy, lisa, mr lottiepots, aphrodite, talitha/pickle, vonnie, ophelia, sandy, and anyone i might have missed! 

wishing xx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks wishing...

Big congrats to you.  The GCRM are certainly coming up with the goods at the moment!  Really pleased for you.

I'm just counting down the days til the SSR op on Tuesday is over.  Finding it hard to get to sleep at night.  Keep going through the two outcomes.  On Tuesday I will have lots of lovely sperm and then there is no reason why we can't have a baby OR on Tuesday we will get no sperm - it's not the end of the world and we will be no worse off than we are just now.  It just goes round and round in my head all the time. 

My lovely DP has decided to take me out for tea tonight (am wondering what he has done as this is the first time in 7 years he has ever suggested this!!!), we are going to a wedding all day tomorrow, we've got the post wedding bbq on sat, Sunday I'm cleaning house top to bottom coz I'm back to work on Monday.  Monday night taking DP to Glasgow to stay with my sis and Tuesday is op day.  Also on Tues DP's son, son's wife and his 2 grandkids arrive from Australia to stay for 3 weeks (hence the mad cleaning on Sunday!) so am going to have to tell a few porkie pies as they don't know about tx.  So my point is I'll be busy until Tuesday so should keep my mind off of it!!!  Sorry for the ramble and unnecessary explanation of my movements for the next week!

Love to you all,

Jen xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Wishing I know what you mean about having to let the feeling sink in I am still having problems believing that I am actually pregnant as don't seem to have many symptoms. I have been to see Maureen my self today and am feeling much more positive and relaxed again I don't know what I would do with out her.

Suzee I am glad that you are feeling more positive again I am sure the AF pains must be a good sign but I know how easy it is to let your mind take over. When ever I had a negative thought I tried make my self think of something positive as a positive thought is supposed to much more powerful than a negative one.

mr and mrs hoopy I am sorry to hear that you are finding things hard just now. When we had our chemical pregnancy last year we went through a very low period also. You put so much energy into going through a treatment cycle that when it ends badly you are left completely drained and only time will heal this. You will feel better with time and when the time is right to try again you will feel stronger and more positive although it is always a scary journey.

best wishes to everyone else 

love Ruth


----------



## wishing...

jen, sounds like you're going to have a crazy few weeks! try to think positively about the outcome you really want on tuesday - it certainly can't do any harm and will maybe help you to relax a little and get some decent sleep. we're going out for dinner tomorrow night to celebrate our news - the weird thing is that we actually decided on the restaurant over a month ago and booked it more than a week ago before we had any idea was our outcome was going to be. that's exaggerated pma for you!       

ruth, i hadn't realised that you go to maureen too. isn't she just the best? an absolute lifesaver - therapy and acupuncture all at the same time! i did my third and final test this morning just to get rid of it (so that i won't be tempted to "check" with it later). it really did feel like i was going through the motions though as i think i really have accepted that i _am_ pregnant and the test wasn't going to make any difference to that. thankfully, of course, it _was_ positive! my dh's folks popped round for a cuppa last night on their way home from visiting family in glasgow and i found it nearly impossible to keep my trap shut. i'm not the best at keeping good news to myself! 

suzee, how are you doing? only 3 days, you can do it!            those butterfly babies are well and truly comfy now.   "stay cool"       

wishing xx


----------



## whippet

Wishing fab news honey really pleased for you.

Will pop back later heading to see physio at hospital to see if they help my back and pelvic pain.

Hope all hanging in there.

whippet x


----------



## spooq

Hiya GG's!

*Sadie * - how did the visit from the vampire go yesterday?!  Hope you're feeling well and glowing!

*Suzee * - only a few more wee days. This weekend will probably feel like the longest ever but it'll be over soon. Stay  

*Wishing * - I've been really bloated all week and can't even fit my 'fat' combats!  You must have been floating on air all this week  Congrat again, it's fab news 

*Jen * - hope your DP's SSR op is really successful on Tues  You sound like you've got a mega busy weekend ahead of you. Remeber to take care of yourself too! 

*Ruth * -  on your 

I was at the clinic again this morning for another scan and bloods. Things are looking really good  I've not got 10 big follies 

I'll get a call this afternoon to give me final instructions for taking booster tomorrow night and collection on Monday. So pleased as I only had 2 big follies on Weds. Womb lining is nice and thick at 9.5 

Going to try and take it easy over the weekend but got to take the car to the garage for a quote to fix the mess and also on Sunday, I need to help my sister with a report 

 to everyone else!

Suzi


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

sounds like you've got a great number of follies.  good luck for ec on monday, it's going to be fabulous! 

wishing x


----------



## Stacey2685

Wishing huge                              so happy for you!!!

Will be on asap to rite to everyone else hope all ok sorry I have not bn on but have broken fingers n rope burn down to flesh so makes typing hard someone spooked one of horses  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emmypops

Oh Stacey that sounds sore    Please don't type out personals if they are sore we will let you off with an excuse like that   

Suzi - Congrats on all the follies hunni - wow that was quite an increase    \best of luck for lots of nice eggies on Monday    

Take care all must dash cos bathtime beckons  

Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
wishing congratulations that is fantastic news   all the way all that    must have worked

suzee wishing had so much   and she said not long ago that you both were going to be mumies that all her   must rub off on you to,so please stay postive

sadie how did you get on yesterday

jen good luck on tuesday your dh will have loads of   that they wont know what to do with it all   

suzi that is a great number of follies and  a great womb linning      all the way 

hi to everyone else

mrs hoopy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Visit with the vampire went fine. Took bloods for genetic testing which should be back in about 8 weeks. He will write to Obs Consultant and send her the results. He also took bloods to check my levels as am still on blood thinning drugs. He says will contact me if any major abnormalities but said to discuss it with my Obs Consultant to see how long she wants me to stay on them. I see her on 27th August so should find out then. Reached my 1st milestone today of 12weeks. So feeling better about things although am really tired all time I seem to be fine. Nausea at night has settled and metalic taste in mouth gone so that helping.

Suzi- Glad you heading for EC Monday. Sounds like you going to get a great wee clutch of clucky eggs. Good luck my FF.

Suzee- Hope you hanging in chick. Nearly end of 2ww but I know it is really nightmare. Try to stay  . Am sending you loads of                                                      .
Will try Kim's trick of sending a text to the big man too. 

Wishing- Do you go to clinic tomorrow for official confirmation?

Stacey- So sorry to hear that you got hurt. I hope you feel better soon.  

Jen- Good luck with DH procedure on Tues. Will be rooting for you guys to get loads of                

Mrs Hoopy- I would really recommend the relaxation CD. It is really good and helped me stay focussed before and during treatment. Tashia, Kim and a few other girls used it too. When do you go your hols now?

Whippet- Sorry to hear you been in pain. Hope you get sorted out. I have heard a bump band helps to take the weight of your bump which helps take weight off hips and pelvis. Maybe the physio will give you one or can recommend something like that. 

Emmy- How are you getting on?  

Hi to all other FF. Hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

Suzee- PUPO  OTD 18/08/08

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming EC 18/08/08 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start DH SSR Surgery 19/08/08 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

gcrm confirmed this morning that we are definitely pregnant!        i was totally cr*pping myself in the waiting room even though i knew the result already.  i swear everyone could see my heart thumping through my t-shirt!    we weren't sure whether to tell our folks yet but i don't think i can keep avoiding them for another three weeks and i'll burst if i try not to say anything so now i'm just trying to work up the courage to call my mum but i'm really really nervous!  


suzee,  stay cool!                                                                          

stacey,  sorry about the evil horse spookers!  hope your hands aren't too sore.  you are excused from writing any personals for a few days!  

sadie,  happy 12 weeks!!     


wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE again.                                   all that baby dust and   thoughts must have worked. 6th Sept not long for scan. So happy for you guys. 12 weeks I know so exciting.


Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

wishing-just wanted to say    again,bet you parents will be over the moon with your fab news,  roll on 6th of september,loving you new ticker,EXCITING. 

suzee-sending you lots of pma              not long now hun 

Sadie-12 weeks               

mrs r-hope your well,you not posted for a while,  

hi to everyone else,
              luv ranwelixxx


----------



## wishing...

just wanted to pop on to wish two of our ffs the best of luck for tomorrow...

suzee, hope you get your well deserved bfp tomorrow.  sending you positive vibes            and good luck wishes.            i'll be thinking of you...

suzi, good luck for ec tomorrow morning, hope you get a good basket of eggs!      

off to a wedding in troon today, hope you're all having a good weekend. 

wishing xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- Just wanted to wish you good luck for your test day tomorrow. I so hope you get your longed for BFP.                                                        . Have sent a text to the big man too.

Suzi- Good luck for your EC tomorrow. Hope yo get loads of clucky eggs. Keep us posted when you feel up to it.                    

Wishing- Have a good day at the wedding. How did telling your folks go?


Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Suzee loads of luck for tomorrow    

Suzi good luck for EC loads of rest and relaxation now   

Wishing has the news sunk in  yet? Hope wedding fab

SBB I am ok honey to go back tosee physio again on fri she thinks pelvis on tilt so trying manipulation and exercises first, so long as the baby ok al be fine. How you doing?

whippet x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,hope your all well,been out for the day today but justed wanted to pop on to say,

suzee-good luck for tomorrow,ill be thinking of you and keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a great result.                          

suzi-hope ec goes well tomorrow and you get lots of wee eggs,      

whippet-sorry to read about you having a bad time with your back,hope you get it sorted, 

wishing-what did your family say when they heard your fab news?hope you had a lovely day today.  

back on tomorrow,goin for a lovely bath to relax,feel shattered,love and        to everyone on the ggs and of course our two men mr hoopy and mr lottiepotts. love ranweli.


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs

Sorry haven't been around much - hope you are all doin ok?

Suzee - I have everything crossed for tomoro     

Suzi - Best of luck for EC tomoro   

Wishing - Bet your family were over the moon  

Ranweli - Hope you had a lovely bath and you feel all relaxed now - I have just had a great wee bath too  

Whippet - Hope you are feeling a bit better  

We have had a lovely weekend - went to visit friends in Dumfries and it was sunny - yippee   

Next Friday we are off to Nairn for a week - friends who live there are going on hols and have offered us their house for the week so a nice cheap holiday for us    We have our follow up meeting the day we come back so looking forward to planning the next step  

Love and   to all the GGs

Take care
Emmy x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

WOW thanks for all your lovely messages and wishes and good luck.  I managed to not test over the weekend, DH kept me busy, we had a lovely day with our niece on Saturday and then went to the garden centre and out for some nice dinner yesterday.

I've been this morning and had my blood taken so in a matter a hours I'll know.  I'm sh****** myself (sorry for being crude).  I didn't sleep well last night, woke up twice with palpitations and took ages to nod off again.

Saturday I was very crampy and it woke me up at one point on Saturday night but yesterday and today (so far) no cramps.  I really have no idea one way or another this time!?!  One minute I'm sure its worked then the next I'm sure its not!!!!

Wishing - I bet you couldn't wait to have it confirmed.  Did you tell them you tested or did you act surprised, either way it must've been great hearing it from them!!!!    Hope you had a lovely day at the wedding.

Suzi - Good luck for EC today, hope you gets lots and lots of lovely eggies!!!!  

Sadie - Thanks for your text to the big man, he's heard a lot from me recently so    12 wk  woohooo!!!  Times flying by!!  

Whippet -  Sorry you're sore, hope the physio can sort you out  

Emmy - Nairns lovely, I'm envious!!  Hope you have a great time and   for follow up appt.

Ranweli - Thanks for your good wishes, how are you doing?  

Jen - Good luck for tomorrow    

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - I'm trying to do as Wishing says and  stay    , Hope you're both well.  

Hi to everyone and sorry if I've missed anyone.  and   to you all

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

suzee all the best for today     
wishing brillant news about your BFP       
hi everyone else hope all is well
kim xxx


----------



## suzee

Aaaaarrrrgggghhhhh TIC TOC TIC TOC!!!!

Not long to go now and its safe to say I'm 'chapping at the bit'!!  Heads a bit sore, tummies doing cartwheels, feeling excited and nervous and very very afraid!!!  DH isn't back yet says if he can't get back I've to call him either way.

Anyone got a magic potion or spell for fast forwarding time!?! lol

Suzee xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- My heart is in my mouth for you. Have been checking on/off for past hour. When did they say you they would phone. Where are you having treatment again?

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi Sadie

I'm at the GRI same as you were I think?  They said they'll call between 1 - 2pm.  I'm meant to be working right now but as you can see I'm not doing very much.

I'm the only person in the office today so couldn't get away but thats ok.  Only person I'll see between now and home is DH if things go pear shaped.  

Will let you know as soon as!!

Suzee xxxx


----------



## suzee

OMG I can't believe it!!

    

I'm shaking like a leaf!!! Have told DH and he'll get back as soon as he can. Apparently blood levels really good and have to go for a scan on 18th Sept.

I'm gobsmacked and feel quite numb. I just keep playing what she said over and over in my head.

ok now I'm scared!!! lol

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Yippeeeeeeee                   

Well done Suzee and DH - glad to be the first to wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy - you did it girl   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Suzee- OMG OMG OMG OMG- Told you the cramps were a good sign. All those txt must have worked. I am so pleased for you guys. Yipee.                                                . Did she say what your levels were?

Have updated you on the list.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Stimming EC 18/08/08 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting to start DH SSR Surgery 19/08/08 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi Sadie,

No she didn't she just said they were very good.  I don't think I could've taken much more in anyway.  After she said 'your pregnant' I only caught snippets of what she was saying, I don't even know what time scan is, they'll write anyway thankfully.  The big man obviously had his phone on!!!

Emmypops - thanks I'm still a bit shocked!!

Suzee xx

P.s Its so wonderful seeing those letters flash next to my name!!


----------



## Stacey2685

Suzee                                    so happy for u rite now.

 to everyone else n sorry hands can't take anymore 

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- The main thing is you are PREGNANT. WOW. It really is wonderful. Bet you won't be able to concentrate on any work now. Is your DH coming to work to see you?

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

DH and I work in the same place (we're a small family business).  Thats how we met, I came to work part-time whilst at college and ended up marrying the bosses son!!!

He's in and out the office most days and reckons he'll be back about 4 today and we'll go home then too.

Can't wait!!

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Suzee   on your         Excellent news!!!!       Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Well, that's me home from EC today.  Literally just in the door.  DH has nipped out for a few supplies and I'm in bed online already  

Still a bit sore and uncomfortable but it went fine today.  Was really nervous but as soon as the sedative hit my blood stream, I felt just great  

They got 4 eggs.  I'm a wee bit disappointed but guess we'll need to wait and see what tomorrow brings.

DH had to do his sample again as there wasn't enough in the first one.  Needless to say, that kind of freaked us out so we have an anxious wait.

We call back at 10.25am tomorrow and then fingers crossed ET on Weds afternoon.



Suzi


----------



## Erin

Suzee - Yeah!!! Brilliant news!!

        
       

Well done to you and DH! E X


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

congratulations!!!!!!!!           



that is just the best news ever!!! my stomach's been in knots all day waiting to hear your result! i knew we could do it! yay!!!!!!!!

                         

like i said before, we're going to be mummies...       

how are you feeling?

wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

glad your ec went well.    i have my fingers crossed for you that they're all happily fertilising away in the lab just now.      

babydust for your wee embies-to-be...

  


i'll pop back on later to say hi but i really need to sleep just now, i can barely stay awake today even though we left the wedding early and i was tucked up in bed before 11pm!


wishing xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- So pleased you have 4 wee eggs. Am sure they will be fertilising away. Good luck will keep everything crossed. Take it easy and try to get some sleep.

Wishing- AH those pesky hormones wiping you out. Know the feeling. Hits you like a ton of bricks and you just have to sleep.

Suzee- You got over the shock yet?

Erin- Glad to see wee Christopher is doing well. Will add you to the list.

Stacey- Hope your fingers better soon.

Whippet- Hope things settle down for you soon.

Em- Glad your getting to go away for a wee break. Let us know how you get on an F/U.

Ranweli- Hi hope you doing okay and that you hear from hospital soon.

Kim- How's the bump coming along? getting bigger by the day.

Lottie- How's you and the bump? Must be really big by now. When your next scan?

Hi to everyone else. Better go get the tea sorted.


Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

suzee fantastic news, congratulations on your          .
kim xxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Suzee

Many congratulations to you and DH on your BFP I am really pleased for you, I thought the signs were looking good for you. 

Suzi, just wanted to wish all the best for some good results tomorrow morning.

Hope everyone else is well

Love Ruth


----------



## bubbles06

suzee-iam so happy for you                                              

suzi-glad to hear your ec went well,       ,

love ranweli.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoopy74

suzee chuffed to bits 4 u both, enjoy x


----------



## catt

Suzee,

Congratulations!!!!          
Great news.


Suzipooh - well done. All the best for tomorrow too.

Hope everyone is good.

Take care,

Cat


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
suzee that is great news          has it managed to sink in yet??
suzi that greats 4 eggs is better than none good luck today this is such a postive thread right now i m sure your wee eggs and  are doing what nature intended as we speak 
hi to everyone else

mrs hoopy


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

A quick and very belated hello to you all!

Sorry for not updating you on our new arrival for soo long - but have been rather preoccupied with His Lordship - Oliver Stephen Campbell Kirk!!!  We keep looking at him and pinching ourselves - we cannot believe how blessed we are!  Saying that am ready to get on the IVF boat again - as have got baby fever now!  We reckon we will have another go with our 2 remaining frosties later this year or early next!

Ollie weighed in at 9.4 and was born at 12:09 on the 30th July at the Southern via normal delivery with a fantastic epidural!  Had sworn I would only have gas & air - but after being induced for 36 hours and then the real labour starting after that - enough was enough to be honest!  Epidurals rule - ladies with BFPs - please do not discount them - they are a wonder of modern man and honestly - why go through the pain (I got to 5cm's and truely that was enough)!!!

Ollie lost over 13% of his body weight with breastfeeding not being enough for him - so have been backwards & forwards to hospitals and finally put him on formula as well (to my real disappointment - as wanted to be au natural with him)!  Also have a urinary tract infection - so have been struggling to move about for the last few days - but all worth it I tell you!

Will catch up on personals and post and pic of Ollie soon - just juggling a wriggly baby and typing is not all that easy!!!

Love to you all & keep the faith - it is worth it when you get the finished product!

Tash xxxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

hope everyone's well today! 

it's finally sinking in that i am actually pregnant!  i bought a wee card for dh a few months ago that i had planned to give him when we got our bfp (that pma at work again!) but i'm still hanging on to it.  i ordered "the blokes 100 top tips for surviving pregnancy" from amazon for him and it arrived today so i'll maybe just subtly leave them both on his pillow for him tonight as he's working late and i'll probably be crashed out by the time he gets in!









suzi, have you heard from the hospital yet?   

suzee, how are you? sinking in yet?  i did admit to pat that we'd already tested but i think she knew really, despite my thumping heart and scared expression! given our early testing and instant result at the clinic, they seem to think it's quite possible that there are two in there!  i really hope so, that would be all my dreams come true at once!   dh is a little scared of that outcome but i'm sure he'd get used to it! 

sadie, seriously, what is it with me and sleeping just now?! i thought it'd be another few weeks before i felt like this but no matter where i am or what i'm doing, i just want to crash out! having said that, actually getting to sleep and staying that way doesn't seem to be so easy. 

ranweli, once i'd finally managed to work up the guts (don't know why i was nervous!) to tell my mum our news, she whooped and squealed down the phone!!  even my dad sounded really chuffed and he's usually not one for reactions of any sort!

whippet, sorry to hear that you're feeling uncomfortable.  hope the physio is able to work some magic on friday.

emmy, hope you have a lovely holiday up north and you come back ready to plan your next step... 

jen, hope everything goes well for your dh today.  sorry i forgot to send you good luck wishes last night. 

stacey, i hope your hands are recovering from the evil rope burns. 

tashia, glad you're enjoying motherhood and all its quirks and baby oliver is doing well! can't wait to see a picture. 

mrs r, how are you doing? 

hi to everyone else! 

wishing x


----------



## Elmo22

Suzee, that's brilliant news!!! Congratulations!!!    You must be on cloud nine just now!!!

I have started my injections now and am doing OK (although there have been a few technical hitches like air bubbles!!! Very surreal!!!) Am taking lots of advice from this forum so thank you to everyone (thank you Sadie for the food and drink advice - I will try that). Have my appointment on Friday so fingers crossed everything will be OK and I can get these eggs collected!!! It's great to hear all these pregnancy stories - I am hoping some of the good luck rubs off on me. Hope all you pregnant ladies are keeping well xxx

Good luck to everyone having treatment just now. Wishing, are you excited about your scan? It'll be here before you know it. 

Anyway, better head off. It's nearly time for my nasty injections just now. I wonder if anyone else is getting the same crazy thunder and lightning I'm geting just now?? Very scary!!
Take care everyone.

Elmo x


----------



## buster24

new bump picture


----------



## SBB

Hi

Kim- What a size? Is your mobile working properly? I have tried to txt and phone you just wondered if you gettin my messages!

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Elmo- Glad you started treatment. Hope your appt goes well on Friday and your follies growing big.

Suzee- How's you have you got over the shock yet?

Wishing- You just rest up and sleep when you need too. 

Suzi- How are things? Getting worried as we not heard how fertilisation went. Hope all okay.

Tashia- Got your PM. Glad you, DH and Oliver are doing well. Have updated and added name to the list. You must be really enjoying it if you are thinking of doing it again so soon.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

COngratulations Suzee!!!!!  I am so pleased to be on this thread as there must be lots of positive vibes surrounding it.  Really pleased you got the result you've been waiting for.

Am feeling quite chuffed myself tonight.  DP's sperm retrieval went well and they got enough for 3 goes at ICSI so hopefully that'll do us.  I can't believe it as I was convinced that after such a long time there would be nothing there.  Just goes to show that miracles happen.  DP fine tonight apart from being v tender!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Jen- So pleased all went well. That is fab news. You can maybe relax a wee bit now. You have a really good chance of a positive outcome. When do you think you will start treatment? 

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

OMG Suzee - another BFP, I am so pleased for you, you must be totally over the moon!

Wishing - how are you feeling, has it sunk in yet?

So many positives recently on this thread, I'm sure the girls who are still waiting won't have to wait too long.

Tashia - can't wait to see a photo! Hope the infection clears up soon.  I agree with you about the epidural too as I was also thinking gas and air would be enough - then after a few more hours of pushing I quickly demanded to see the anaesthetist  

Suzi - have you heard anything yet?

Buster - wow, what a size Mrs!  

Elmo - we got terrible thunder and lightning today too, with torrential rain.  That's Scottish summers for you eh?  Good luck with your injections.

Jen - that's fantastic news!!!!

Hi to everyone else
Love Boo x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Its sinking in slowly!!  I woke up last night and thought I was dreaming it all then realised I wasn't and couldn't get to sleep again I got all excited again!!  DH and I went to Starbucks for a coffee on Monday night to 'celebrate' but ended up in Mamas and Papas looking at cots and prams etc.  I know its way too early but it was nice looking at all the lovely stuff!!  Still it seems so unreal!!!

What happens with my Dr, does the hosp inform her or have I to or do they give me a letter after my 9wk scan?  They prob told me o the phone but TBH I wasn't taking too much in!!

Wishing - WOW that would be fantastic if it was twins!!  I know what you mean about the tiredness!  Do you have any 'feelings' in your tummy, I've had a pain over my left ovary more or less constant for the last few days.  It almost feels like I've pulled a muscle IYKWIM  

Kim - Love your pic, can't wait to have a belly like that!!!  Hope you're well

Elmo - Hope your jabbing going well and you're gonna get lots and lots of lovely eggies!!!  Yeah that thunderw as something else!!  Me and puppy were reading ok having a snooze in the conservatory when it started and gave us a fright!!

Jen - So glad DP's sample went well!!  Really pleased for you both!!!  

Stacey - How are you hands, are you getting better?  

Tashia -     on baby Ollie can't wait to see a pic of him!!

Suzipooh - How are you?  How did you get on?  

 for Boo Boo, Sadie, Ranweli, Hoopies and everyone!!

    for us all!!

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Very quick update. Will post and do personals later, sorry!  

They injected 3 out of the 4 eggs and all fertilised. Back in at 2.30pm today for transfer


----------



## suzee

Thats great Suzipooh, not long until you PUPO!!!!  Will be thinking of you!!     

Suzee xx


----------



## Bels

Many Congratulations Suzi!

Good Luck for et later ... Bels x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen thats great news more than enough there for your own wee miracle
suzi also great news good luck this afternoon wont be long until your pupo

hi to everyone else
mrs hoopy


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Suzi- That is fab was beginning to worry when we hadn't heard from you. Good luck. I will update the list later to PUPO.  

Suzee- It is so fab. I have been too scared to even look at baby things yet. My aunt has bought some stuff and is under strict orders to not show me it and keep it at her house. But I know I am going to have to start sometime. DH working alot at the mo so when he gets some time off then maybe we can go start looking at prams. I just saw my GP myself and we have midwives service attached to our practice so just made appt to see them myself. It depends if your practice has them or if your GP does all the referrals to hospital. I went before I had my scan at GRI. All the GRI did was do the scan and gave us a pic. They never really said anything about followup but I think I told them I had been seen by the midwife already and was just to let her know how the scan went. Sorry that was a bit long winded.

Anyway hi to everyone else. Will try to do some personals later. Meeting a friend for lunch so better go shower.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

suzi - what a brilliant fertilisation rate! good luck for et this afternoon, you'll soon be pupo!!!  

elmo - glad the injections are going okay. did the nurse show you how to get rid of the air bubbles? i'm very excited about the scan but so excited about just being pregnant that i'm not really thinking about that which is good as it'll hopefully make the next 2 1/2 weeks go faster! good luck for friday's scan and bloods, hope those follies are growing nicely... 

kim - what an amazing bump!  the twins must be getting big and strong!

sadie - still knackered! i seem to do nothing but eat & sleep!









suzee - so funny that you ended up in mamas & papas!  have to admit that i dragged dh straight to the newsagent from the gcrm so he could buy me "i'm pregnant" magazine! i've been waiting so long to actually be able to walk up to the counter with it, it was totally surreal and we couldn't stop smirking!  now i'm just working on getting him into borders this weekend to invest in a big book!  my tummy's up to no good just now - bloated, terrible indigestion, it's just lovely! still getting a few wee feelings from the embies too, thankfully not as uncomfortable as the food related ones! i wasn't quite sure what to do about seeing my gp but i've decided to make an appointment for just after our scan. our scan is at 7 weeks though so maybe you'd be better to see yours before?

jen - that's fantastic news!!! what a great result!      looks like you're all set now. do you know when you will start tx?

boo - it's sinking in quite well now! think dh is still a bit overwhelmed though!  how are you doing?

hi to everyone else.

wishing xx


----------



## spooq

Got 2 embies on board. One of the embryos didn't divide and stayed at 1-cell. We had a 5-cell (graded 7/10) and a 2-cell put back. At first it looked liked 2 of them hadn't divided but one of the 1-cell became the 2-cell. Is that good?

Feeling a bit down because everyone seems to get many more eggs and also have more cells  

Just taking it easy now


----------



## JJ1980

Suzi - congrats on being PUPO!!!!  Don't stress about the number of cells/eggs etc.  YOu've two little ones on board and that's the most important thing.

I'm hoping to start tx as soon as possible.  WIll give GCRM a call in the morning and arrange my next appointment.  Think it's the scan of my bits and bobs next.  They wouldn't do anything until DP produced the goods.  He's v black and blue today poor soul but all worth it!

Jen xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- U PUPO yippee will update the list. Try not to worry too much. I know people who have had grade 2 embies and yours are better than that and they have got BFP's the main thing is you have 2 to go back in. As long as they dividing then they got as good a chance as any. I know it is disappointing to not have as many embies but the same thing happened to us first time round and we were using a very fertile donor, namely my sis who gets pg at drop of hat. We were disappointed not to get any frosties. They do say frosties not guaranteed and the main aim is to have something to go back. It can be difficult for them to get things right as they don't know how your body will respond to drugs. But enough of that. You just concentrate on hatching those wee embies and sending you some          thoughts and baby dust.                               .

Love Sadie  

P.S When outcome date for the list?


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI Officially PUPO 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI Officially PUPO 

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

suzi - congratulations on being pupo!  the important thing now is not to let anyone "prove otherwise"!!! don't worry about your embryos. i sometimes wonder why they bother grading them at all as there doesn't seem to be an exact science in guessing which ones will or will not implant.  your wee ones are going to do just fine.  babydust and positive vibes for you...

                              
                          

  

                          
                              

jen - hope you're able to get an appointment soon for your ovarian assessment and then you can get started! 

wishing x


----------



## lisab24

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been on for ages, all i've been doing is sleeping in my spare time as been feeling sick alot and overwhelmed with tiredness but hey its all for a good cause 

Would like to say a big CONGRATULATIONS to Wishing and Suzee yous must be totally over the moon, bet yous can't wait for your 1st scan!!!   

Had my first scan last thursday which went really well and i have 1 gorgeous baby on board it was truly amazing seeing it on the screen and i was suprised to see how clear it was! I was 8 weeks and 5days pregnant when i got it done and i am now nearly ten weeks gone, got my next scan on the 10th september can't wait!!!

Suzi- congratulations on being pupo, got everything crossed for you

Kim- hope you and the twins are keeping well!


----------



## lisab24

Whoops, posted by last reply before i even finished it, doh!

Sadie- hope you and the baby are doing well, you must be more relaxed now that your passed the danger stage!

Hello and goodluck to everyone else, its been so long since i've been on and theres so many people registered that i forget whos at what stage but will try and log on more and catch up!!!!


----------



## suzee

Hi everyone,

Weill just when I think I'm finally getting my head round the fact thats its actually happened, I get all shocked and OMG again!!  

I'm not having any M/S yet just got a bad taste in my mouth and tummy quite bloated by evening - bring it on!!!!    I get my 1st scan on 18th Sept.

Lisa - Thats great about your scan I can't wait to get mine!!!  

Suzi - How are you doing, 2ww madness got to you yet?    

Wishing - How are you? Its exciting but also a bit scary this being  lark I called hosp re what to do about dr's and they said they'll do my scan @9wks and then pass me onto Mat Hosp system from there.  If I wanted a different hosp then I would go through dr's but I think I'll stay at the Princess Anne at The GRI since thats where I had tx etc.  Also said they'd notify dr but I think I might go myself anyway. 

Sadie - How are you and your bump?  Hope your well  

Hoopies, Ranweli, Mrs R and everyone   hope you're all well     for everyone.

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- How's the 2ww going? Hope you are being able to take it easy. Are you at work or did you take some time off?                                       

Lisa- Great news about scan. It is so nice to see the wee bubba and the heartbeat. Did you have a wee blubb? I am doing fine although stressing a wee bit today as this is the last day of all my meds oestrogen and progesterone so hoping all will stay fine once I have stopped. I needed to stay on all these till 12 completed weeks as my body doesn't produce any hormones naturally.

Suzee- I know how you feel. It does feel surreal when you talk about baby stuff. I still feel that way sometimes. Have you guys told any of your family or did they already know you were having treatment? I had metallic taste in mouth till 11 weeks and it was awful and made me feel really sick especially at night. I had a wee trick of brushing my teeth more often than I normally would and tic tacs helped. The minty-ness off it help take it away for a short time.

Wishing- How's you? Hope the tiredness not too bad but if it is then your body just telling you you need to rest. Baby/babies will be zapping all your energy as it grows.


Well off to do my 2nd last pessary (Sorry TMI)

Be back later


Hi to everyone.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi Sadie,

I'll try tic tacs and mints thanks for tip.  Our parents knew we were going through tx but DH brother and my sisters didn't.  We told DH brother other night and he didn't he believed us!!  Asked us twice ' are you sure I mean have you had it confirmed' numpty!! and I've told one of my sisters and she's made up!!  My other sis is quite sick just now so we'll wait a while 'til she's bit better. She's had pneumonia and then a collapsed lung this wk so she's got a lot going on just now.  

You'll be glad to be rid of the pessaries!!

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

i'm annoyed with my new ticker.  it's very pretty but it's started talking american-style jibberish about week 6 ultrasounds which we obviously don't get here.  oh well, maybe next week's comment will be better! i do like the pregnant lady and the purple stars though! 

lisa - i can't believe you're 10 weeks already! must have been amazing at your scan, i can't wait!  i know what you mean about tired. i didn't think it would hit me so soon but i've been sleeping 10 hours a night and napping during the day too!









suzee - it's probably best to contact your gp yourself, the gri were never very good at keeping my doc up to date.  i know what you mean about staying where you were treated for your maternity care. because we were at the gcrm we have the option of going to our local hospital (yorkhill) or the southern where marco's based, so we're going to tag along with gaudoin! i'm loving this being pregnant lark!  my dh is going to take me to borders tonight to buy a big book. i think he's planning on sneaking off to fiction while i choose one though! 

sadie - i understand that you must be worried about coming off your meds but try to relax about it as your baby will be producing all the hormones he or she needs now.    have you any recommendations for a good pregnancy book? 

suzi - hope your 2ww's flying! when is your otd? sticky vibes...     

hi to everyone else, have a great weekend!

wishing xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- As I was reading the bit about you going to Borders to get a book I was just thinking I would let you know about the one I bought. Then you asked me anyway in my wee personal bit. I bought "Your Pregnacy Week By Week" By Lesley Regan. Give you pics and good info about what is happening with your baby and you body as the weeks go past as well as all the birth info and food advice etc. My friend also bought me a Pregnancy Journal by Anne Geddes so that I could write down my thoughts and things like cravings or aversions etc. I got them in Waterstones though but am sure Borders will probably have similar range or same. happy book shopping.

Suzee- So sorry that your sis unwell hope she gets better soon. Good that you family really pleased. Hope the mints help.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Quick question

My friend (who doesn't know our IF situation) has 4 kids and is trying for another and is under the impression she'll get IVF on NHS.  I thought if you had kids you had to go private.  Anyone know whats right?

Suzee x


----------



## wishing...

sadie - thanks for the recommendation, i'll look out for it!   

suzee - if either one of you has a kid (it doesn't even have to be together, it can be from a previous partner) then you can't have treatment on the nhs.  not in scotland anyway.  is she up here? maybe it's different down south.   

w xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- Wishing is right. They won't get IVF in the NHS. I don't think it is any different down south. In fact the funding for NHS treatment down south is even harder than up here. Hope you are having a lovely weekend.

Wishing- How did the book hunting go?

Suzi- How's you? Hope those wee embies are finding a nice we spot to nest.                       


Well that's me finished with all my hormone support from yesterday. Has been really weird as that has been my routine for so long. I am now just worrying myself that because I am not taking it something is going to go wrong. I can't wait till Wednesday for my scan as I really need to know that everything is okay. Every wee niggle I have had since yesterday just about sends me into a panic.  I just am hoping and praying   that my placenta is doing it's job.

Anyway

Off to watch rubbish on TV.

Hope everyone is well

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi sadie,

i had great fun in borders browsing all the pregnancy books!  it was a close call between your recommendation and one that another friend recommended but i ended up going with "your pregnancy bible".  it seems like a great book but i have to admit that i've only really flicked through it as actually reading any of it properly seems a bit daunting, especially after i inadvertantly flicked to a page with full colour pictures of labour - brought tears to my eyes!   

don't worry about your baby, he or she will be doing absolutely fine.  maybe you will feel different since stopping your meds but perhaps that will be because the doses you were on were possibly higher than what your body actually needed and it will now be settling into more natural levels of the hormones?  i know that when i was using crinone progesterone gel during our full cycle i had a lot of side-effects compared to the way i reacted (or didn't react) to the natural levels in my body during my last 2ww.

only 3 days until you will see for yourself that sadie junior is doing brilliantly and your body is now providing all the support your wee one needs...

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi good morning,

I'm feeling a bit green this morning! I've got a cup of tea and a ginger biscuit (apparently ginger meant to help) so will nibble away on that and see if it works.

Its our 13th wedding anniversary today and DH wants to go out for dinner, I can't even stomach the thought of it right now. Hopefully feel better tonight!

Hi Sadie/Wishing - My friend is up here and she's the type that if she fell in the Clyde she'd end up with a slamon etc.!!!! I thought that was the case but didn't push the point incase I gave our game away IYKWIM. Thanks.

Sadie - I know its easier said than done but try not to worry about your scan, just imagine how excited you'll be to see bubs on the screen!! After being on hormone support for that long it would be strange to stop taking it.  and lots of   for Wednesday.

Wishing - How are you feeling? Are you having any morning sickness yet? Its amazing just how many books there are!! Do you know the Haynees Manuals you get for cars? Well they do 1 for fathers to be etc I'm gonna buy DH one  I bought week by week pregnancy book Sadie talked about.



wishing... said:


> i flicked to a page with full colour pictures of labour - brought tears to my eyes!


 Yeah I know what you mean!!!!

Big  and  to everyone,

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
suzi how are you doing on the mad 2ww hope you are staying good and postive     and not going crazy yet sending you lots of     so you wee embies settle in nicely
hi mrs r how was the holiday i bet your lovely and relaxed and the worse thing about coming back from your holiday is someone saying "only one week till we go" sorry   
ranweli not heard from you much how are you and dh?

good luck om wenesday sadie though i m sure you wont need it 
hi to everyone  else
mrs hoopy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Went to see Kim today her bump is amazing. She got the doppler out when I was there and I had a wee listen to the twins. She offered to let me listen to my baby's. So I plucked up the courage and low and behold I could hear it. That's the first time I have heard the heartbeat and was lovely. So am more relaxed tonight and quite excited about scan now.


Wishing- Thanks so much for support. Glad you bought that book it really is good. I know what you mean about graffic pages but I have just avoided looking at those. It is good that it gives you life size sizes. Happy reading. Hope you not going too mad waiting for scan 

Suzee- Thanks too for support. I don't know what I would do without you guys on here. Happy reading to you too. Hope you too are not going too mad waiting for scan.

Mrs Hoopy- Thanks for good wishes for scan. I hope you guys have a fab holiday and have a great rest I am sure you will make the most of recharging your batteries.

Suzi- Hope you are doing well. Almost a week past.                         


Love to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies, Gents & Bumps!  

Suzee - must be so exciting telling your family your brilliant news    How are you feeling?

Wishing - you'll be on countdown for your scan.  Not too long to go now  

Sadie - wow, hearing your babie's heartbeat!!!  That must have been amazing.  Best of luck on Weds  

Mrs Hoopy - I'm going totally crazy on the 2ww    Hope you're doing well.  Say 'hi' to Mr Hoopy  

Nearly just one week to go now.  OTD is 2nd Sept.  Don't think I'll test early but might POAS before we go to GRI in the morning to sort of prepare ourselves.  I keep feeling not so positive and trying my best to sort myself out    Pessaries are horrible; I'm sooo constipated  

Suzi


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- You need to try to drink plenty of water. I have been drinking 2 lts a day since the day my 2ww started. It has really help with constipation. Wee glass of fresh OJ in am too. Glad you doing okay but it really is very hard. I am really hoping and praying   that this is your time.


Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi,

Just a quickie this morning (ooer!!)

Suzi - Reading this thread kept me sane on 2ww. Its ladies who had AF cramps, mild or strong, and went onto get a BFP!! Its worth a look.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;topicseen#lastPost

I know its hard but try and stay , we're all there for you and your wee embies         

Sadie - Wow hearing your babies heartbeat, thats amazing!! I'm glad you're a bit more relaxed about your scan now.    Glad Kim and twins are doing well  My scans @ 9wks on 18th Sept so few weks to go yet!!

Mrs Hoopy - Enjoy your holiday!! I'm sooooo jealous!! 

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi suzi
over the last months there always seems to be at least 2 people on the 2ww at any one time to offer support to each other and here you are on it yourself.but please please try and remember that we have all been there and know how hard the 2ww is and how mental it can drive you.we are all here to keep you postive    and to offer support ,so please dont go mad on your own come on and share with the other loonies   
sending you lots of      as i have  a really good feeling for you
take care
mrs hoopyx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
                well I'm still waiting for our letter for icsi,not long now i hope,cant believe the weather its like winter   ,when are we going to get a summer .

suzipooh-hows you?are you keeping your self busy not long now till 2nd sep,keeping my fingers crossed for you and sending you loads of positive thoughts           

Mrs hoopy-iam fine thankyou just getting impatient,me and dh are just wanting to start,not long till you go on your hols,hope you have a fab time and get refreshed ready for your turn at gri.   

sadie-so you gave in to the doppler,good on you,i bet it was magical to hear that little heartbeat,all the best for your scan tomorrow,          

buster-hear your getting a large bump,your last pic was fab,hope your doing ok,  

tashia-how is your new family?,is being a mummy all you thought it would be,enjoy it all hun,  

jullietta-how r u?  

suzee-you still on   ,hows the reading going .still eating the ginger biscuits?

wishing-how r u?you and suzee seem to be getting into the reading!! ;when is your scan? 

Mrs r-hope your ok?,you haven't posted for a while,hope you had a fab holiday?    

hi to everyone else,
                            luv ranweli.


----------



## Treaco

Girls and boys thought I would let you know that there is going to be a meet up on 20th September possibly at silverburn for scottish people from fertility friends, there will be people there who are going through treatment, people who are pregnant at the moment and mums and dads with babies, the meets are always really good and gives you a chance to meet people in person from here.  I'm not very good with posting the link but it is in Scotland under the threads but if you can't find it and fancy going I will update the details for you and can let the people organising it know to add you to the list.

Good luck to you all

Michelle x


----------



## Mrs R

hey girls & boys, I'm so sorry I've not been around for a while ......as you'll remember we went off on hols to lanzarote at end of july, while we were away we found out that my dad's been diagnosed with cancer   After his prostate op mid July, they done a biopsy on the bit of prostate removed & it came back showing a cancerous tumour, he's since had ongoing tests & more biopsies & the cancer is still present, at the moment the docs are trying to determine where & how much is present so they can set him up for the correct treatment. They need to check his bones & his lymph nodes, its so worrying  He'd a bone density scan yesterday & will get the results next week. All in all I've been having a bit of a crap time & just haven't had the chance to get on here, sorry folks 

so how are you all & what have I missed? It'll take me ages to catch up so please can you give me a quick update on what stage everyones at

from what I can remember.......

Tash & Jules .....congrats on the birth of your baby boys! Well done to you both & I hope you're both enjoying motherhood! Put on pics as soon as you's can.

Wishing -   fab news, delighted to read that, well done you!!!!! Thanks for asking about me too 

Suzee - yippppeeee another  ....fantastic! Enjoy your pregnancy hunni 

Suzi - I see you're on your 2ww, wishing you lots of luck 

ranweli - hows u? thanks for asking after me! 

stacey - so sorry about your BFN, such sad news, hope you're doing ok 

sadie - good luck for your scan tomorrow!!  

Hoopy's - I'm so jealous you're off on hols in a weeks time, could you sneak me in your case? I feel like I could do with another break away! Hope you're both well! Mr H.....enjoying the hoops so far?? I'm nervous about sunday but keeping the faith  

well sorry its so short & apologies to those I haven't got round to doing personals for , I'll try to get on more. It is good to be back amongst you all again,   n  

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi mrs r-glad to see you posting again hun,iam so very sorry to hear about your dad,i hope the doctors get all the results they need to get on with the appropriate treatment,cancer is such an awful disease and always seems to target the good people,sending you and all your family love and best wishes,keep strong and hope to read some positive news about your dad soon,love ranweli.    .


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies, Gents & Bumps  

Sadie - I've been drinking loads of water but also having some prune juice and dried apricots. Not much improvement but will be worth it for a BFP    Good luck tomorrow    

Suzee - thanks for the link. I've been obsessing about embryo development and doing lots of google searches  

Mrs Hoopy - thanks so much for your lovely message of support. I'm glad someone's feeling positive  

Mrs R - so sorry to hear about your Dad    I hope that he gets the right treatment very soon and makes a strong recovery    

Suzi


----------



## buster24

just popped on to say hi and hope everyone is well.
kim xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Just a wee question folks...

Can you get your ovarian assessment done at GCRM when you've got your period?  Am booked in for Monday but have sneaky suspicion that the   will arrive before that.  Don't want to cancel appointment as just want to get started but at same time not keen on doing it during AF.  This'll be the first time anyone has 'assessed' me so maybe just nervous.


Love to all 
Jen xxx


----------



## hoopy74

Ive not been on for a wee while, have been reading them, just taken a bit of a back seat and in a role reversal mrs hoopy has been posting.

mrs r really sorry about your dad will   that its not as bad and hopefully all works out fine. its kindof annoying when all sorts of things happen at the 1 time, i've kinda had that not as bad as you tho but sometimes you think why us or why me? wish i knew the answers
regarding the hoops feeling better now after wee maloney is back and fancy us big time sunday 2 or 3 nil.
i finish on thursday for 3 weeks we dont fly to tuesday tho as i told mrs hoopy im not missing another old firm game! but all is fair remember when she was on 2ww she threw my setanta out of upstairs window i now call SETANTAGATE! hopefully cheers you up a wee bit  we got married 3 years ago and on our honeymoon i dragged her into a pub to see an old firm game which we won 3 nil atleast i am consistent eh!

suzipooh hang in there and like mrs hoopy good vibes for you, awrabest x

every1 else + particular you pregnant girls   your journey continues and your dreams come true.

bye for now hoopy x


----------



## Mrs R

Mr Hoopy - you did make me laugh  Thanks for the  , I hope the big man gives us a break soon! My dad is handling it all remarkably though!Ooh sunday.....I hope your prediction is correct  
I was thinking maybe 2-1 or 3-1 (to us of course!)
You 2 all set for Tenerife then? You's will have a fantastic time, I'm very very jealous!! 

suzi - hang in there luv, you're doing great, just keep thinking of those 3 magic letters  

ranweli - thanks luv for the nice message  hope you're doing good!

Mrs R x


----------



## suzee

Hi Mrs R - I'm really sorry to hear about your dad.  Life can be just so crappy.  Like Ranweli said, its always hits the good people.  I know its not easy but try and stay strong.  I'll remember your dad and all your family in my   

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

mrs r - i'm so sorry to hear about your dad's illness. i hope the hospital are able to start treatment soon and that he makes a quick recovery. 

suzee - did you go out for your anniversary dinner? hope you're feeling okay. i've only been a little queasy in the late afternoon for a few days. i think that's the only time i'm actually getting hungry as i'm eating almost all the time! little and often though, i'm not devouring 6 main meals a day! maureen did say to make sure i get enough sleep as being overtired can make morning sickness worse.









suzi - less than a week to go! i've had pretty bad constipation recently but drinking a mug of hot water really helps, and also avoiding drinking ice-cold water and avoiding eating beans! if you're wondering about embryo development, have you had a look at visible embryo? (www.visembryo.com) ellie recommended it, it's great for helping you to picture each stage of development. hope you're staying positive.                  this is your time!     

  

sadie - hope you enjoyed your scan today! it must have been wonderful to hear your baby's heartbeat. was that the first time? i thought you could hear it at your ultrasounds? (am i just daft? )

mr & mrs hoopy - hope you're all packed for your holiday. have a fantastic time! 

ranweli - hopefully that letter will be on its way to you very soon.    are you stalking the postie again?  i've been reading loads of my exciting new book, can't get enough of it! our first scan's next saturday so not long to wait...

jen - i didn't actually have my period when i had my ovarian assessment but i had scans during my period at the start of my tx cycle so i don't think it should be a problem. i know it seems a bit weird and uncomfortable to have an internal scan then but they do it all the time and it really isn't any different from having one when you don't have your period. good luck for monday, hope it all goes well. and fingers crossed that your af stays away so that you can feel a little less uncomfortable about it all! 

hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

wishing xx


----------



## hoopy74

aye tenerife wont know whats hit them me + mrs hoopy 4 star all inclusive    

probably drunk the place dry by the thursday!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks for nice wishes all


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- So nice to hear from you. I am so sorry to hear about your dad. I hope all his tests go well and that they have found it early enough. Your holiday must seem like a life time away with all the stress you have come back to. I hope life gets better for you soon.  

Ranweli- Hope the postie makes an appearance. Pester GRI next week if you not heard anything they will get fed up listening to you and send it out.

Mr-Mrs Hoopy- I hope you guys have a fab holiday and you did forget to add on  .       

Wishing- Glad you enjoying book. It is really good. I was like you felt nauseated more a night than morning. Still having odd days of it but it is beginning to settle a bit. Happy reading. That was the first time I heard the heartbeat. They have never let me hear it at scan.

Suzee- Hope you are okay and sickness not too bad.

Suzi- Howz you chick hope the madness not getting to you too much? Hope DH is looking after you and you taking it easy.

Jen- I can't help I have never had these tests. If you unsure call the clinic. Good luck.

Kim- Hope you feeling better soon and your sore throat gets better soon. . 

Well scan went well today and my wee baby is so much a real wee baby now. It was moving about good style and instead of being on back was facing downwards so scan pic looks like it's on knees saying it's prayers. Quite funny. Saw my Consultant and she was just wonderful. Am having another scan in 4 weeks and then my 20week scan in Oct. They want to do growths scans at 28, 32 and 36weeks so I will have filled a wee photos album by then.

Anyway hope everyone else is well and take care

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

Someone blew me an extra bubble so I'm not 777 anymore  

Why do you people do that?


----------



## wishing...

suzi, i've fixed your bubbles.  evil bubble-blower!    

w x


----------



## spooq

Thanks wishing


----------



## suzee

Hey Suzipooh,

How are you doing?  Only 5 more sleeps to go!!  I say only and you're screaming ONLY, ONLY!!!!  I know it seems like ages but you're well over half way there now!!  Hows the prune juice working for you, any relief? IYKWIM  Are you drinking any pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts?  Do you think you'll test early?  By the time I made my mind up it was test day!    Stay  , we'll all   for you and your wee embies    

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
so sorry to hear about your dad mrs r how s**t can life get!! they can really work miracles with cancer treatment now and i m sure they have caught it early to be able to treat it my uncle had bowl cancer last year and he finally got the all clear  a few months ago so it can happen,will keep your dad in our prayers  
jen 
yeah they can do the ovarian assessemnt during your period the nuffield done mine ,try not to think about to much the nurses do these things so many times they probably cant count ,its ust us that get our knickers in  atwist   over them  good luck on monday
how are you suzi keeping sane  not long now to you get some really good news 
ranweli  not long now till you get that letter then hopefully we will be nearer the top(god that sounds selfish but you hopefully know what i mean) 

hi to everyone else hope you are all doing good

mrs hoopyx


----------



## spooq

Hiya Suzee, thanks for the +ve vibes. I know its not long to go now really. Work has been dragging in all week so looking forward to the weekend. Been getting some pain low down on the right hand side the last couple of days. I've had it before and just put it down to my ovaries trying to work    Still drinking lots of milk and water; haven't bothered with pineapple juice because I've read so much conflicting info on it. Been eating brazil nuts everyday. DH is being a perfect househusband - he got made redundant recently - and keeping the house clean and making sure I'm eating properly. The prune juice has definitely helped so going to keep having a glass everyday to keep me going    Been feeling quite tired the last couple of days. Just can't take this off my mind    Will probably do a home test on Tues morning before we go to GRI to sort of prepare ourselves    Hope you're well


----------



## sandee2002

Hy All,

Thanks for the info on acupuncture, I have had 2 sessions with maureen karnowski, she is fab!! Sadie I am awaiting a start date from the gcrm. I am trying to prepare my body and mind. I want to be in the best possible shape, for the wonderful woman that will donate her eggs, so anytime soon hopefully.

Sandy


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks Mrs Hoopy!  Not looking forward to it but it will be the first of many times so I'm hoping I'll get used to it.  Not long now til your hols.  Am v jealous.

Jen xxx


----------



## Elmo22

Hi ladies, hope you are all well.      I am officially PUPO now - am on day 2 of my 2ww!!! I got two wee embies - one four cell and one two cell. They also gave me a grade for each of them but I was so flustered and nervous I didn't even ask what the grading system at GRI is. Does anyone know? Sending you all baby dust. Keep your fingers crossed for my little ones. 

Elmo xxx


----------



## suzee

Elmo - Big congrats on being PUPO I'm sending you lots and lots of   and       Try and relax (easier said than done) and eat plenty (well about 5 a day) brazil nuts and drink pineapple juice as this helps with implantation.  Whats your OTD?  

Re the grading system, I don't know if its called anything specific etc sorry.

WOOHOO PUPO come on Elmo's embies!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Elmo22

Thanks Suzee. I bought lots of pineapple juice today and have been swigging it despite not really liking it!!! My test date is the 10th so not long to wait (easy to say just now!!!) Grow big, wee embies!!!!    How you feeling? Any symptoms yet?

Elmo xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

hope you're all having a nice weekend. 

jen - good luck for your ovarian assessment tomorrow, hope it all goes well.

suzi - only 2 days to go... how are you feeling? wishing you all the luck in the world for those magic three letters on tuesday.                   

elmo - congratulations on being pupo, now don't you let anyone "prove otherwise"!!              

sadie - how are you feeling since stopping your hormone support? are you managing to relax a little now that you know your wee one is doing great?

suzee - how are you feeling? still a bit pukey in the mornings? early evening seems to be my dodgy time but thankfully i'm just a little queasy. it does make choosing and cooking dinner a little awkard though!

ruth - you must be 7 weeks by now? can't be long till your first scan, i'm sure it'll be a wonderful experience!

mrs r - has your dad had any of his test results back?

mr & mrs hoopy - i'm not sure if you're already on your hols or going very soon but i hope you have a great time! 

sandy - glad you're getting on well with maureen, she truly is a star! hope you hear from the gcrm soon...

emmy - how are you? has your dh been for the tests that his gp referred him for?

catt, ellie, kim, lottie, lisa & whippet - how are those bumps coming along?

babydust for everyone else, hope you're all well. 

  

wishing x


----------



## spooq

Currently going *absolutely crazy*!

I wish Tues would hurry up c'os I just need to know. This is torture


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

sorry, i can't remember if you've already told us - are you going to test before you get your official results?

w x


----------



## spooq

Hi Wishing. Yes, will do a home test on Tues morning when I get up. Want to be prepared


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

I'm just back from the footie & I'm gutted with the result! 

How you all doing?

Thanks everyone for the nice wishes for my dad.....he's to see his consultant on Thurs for the results of the bone density scan so we're still anxiously waiting the news! 

I'm now onto my 4th AF since my BFN on 2nd July  What is going on with me? Thats 4 bleeds in just over 8wks....aaaaggghhh!!! Anyone else ever had this irregular bleeding after BFN?

Suzi - not long now, I'm hoping for those 3 magic letters for you hunni   

wishing - thanks babes, how you keeping?

elmo - hello & good luck!

suzee - hope you're keeping well luv!

sandy - good luck for your forthcoming TX

mrs hoopy - thanks for the prayers, hopefully we'll get better news soon! Hope u & Mr hoopy have a fab holiday, you deserve a nice relaxing break in the sunshine.
Mr Hoopy - what about the game? poor stuff eh  enjoy your hols!!

sadie - ahh bless your 'lil un, thats so sweet! Must be great to see that everythings ok! Keep well hunni

luv n hugs to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks wishing... I'll be glad when it's over.  I just said to DP - imagine if, after you going through SSR op, there's something wrong with me! Am sure it'll be fine but there's always a doubt isn't there.

How are you doing?  Am always impressed by your fab personals.  I just don't have the patience.  
Jen


----------



## wishing...

jen, don't worry, i'm sure it'll be fine.    you'll have to wait for your blood test results but the nurse can give you a pretty good idea of how things are from your scan so just ask her if she doesn't volunteer the info.  i'm doing great thanks, enjoying being pregnant and now getting pretty used to the idea!  i'm not so great at the personals really but i like to try every so often.  it also helps me to keep up with where everyone's at right now.  good luck tomorrow!  

mrs r, hope your dad's appointment on thursday goes well and he gets some good news from the consultant.    i'm keeping really well thanks, making the most of dh's offers to do all the housework!  

suzi, i've just remembered that we're going away for a few days so won't be around to read your news on tuesday.  positive thoughts all the way...          i'll catch up with things when we get back, looking forward to hearing your good news!  


wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls I'm back.....

Had a lovely relaxing holiday and now feeling much more positive and raring to go    Started a diet yesterday and planning to lose a stone - so far so good - but the novelty may wear off soon    

My poor wee Mum is in hospital at the moment getting her first knee replacement. She is doing ok but making slow progress with the walking since her other knee is needing replaced too  

Had followup meeting at GCRM yesterday and have decided to have one more try with my eggs before goin down the donor egg route. Will start IVF number three in October although we realise that 3% success rate doesn't realistically look very good    Our chances will rise to 34% using donor eggs but we have to wait til about July next year til we are at the top of the list! I was however surprised to find out that the cost is not much more than normal IVF !

Wishing - In answer to your question DH eventually has a date for his "urgent" appointment at the Southern on 15 September. He still does not have a letter stating this but many many phone calls have finally got them admitting that they did receive the letter from his doctor. We are feeling a bit more positive about things though since he doesn't seem to have got any worse in that time and we are now starting to doubt that it is MS   

Mrs R - Hope your Dad gets better news on Thurs  

Hoopys - Have a great holiday  

Suzi - Hang on in there - looking forward to sharing in your joy on Tuesday  

Sandi - Hi ! Don't think we've talked before but wish you luck for that phone call    

Big   to all i missed

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## buster24

hi everyone how are yous all gettting on, i am so so tired and have decided that all these nights no good for me and babies so calling my sister tomorrow to see if i can cut to 2 nights and use up my annual leave fro the rest, hope to go off around 25 weeks, never thought i would be so knackered, but got to say these twinnies take it out off you,   
love to all
kim xx


----------



## hoopy74

away our holidays tomorrow thank fek!!!!!!!!!!!

suzipooh keep in there

mrs r thinking of changing my username hoopy should get shot after yesterday lol i was there also it all feels like a bad dream, wot a   we got, poor mrs hoopy heard all my moans about it last night full of   too which probably makes it worse.


anyways will miss u all from tomorrow its an afternoon flight so possibly be on tomorrow, just checked tenerife weather forecast a cool 84 degrees is encouraging!

speak soon hoopy74 name changed to wearepish!


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Well still just plodding along waiting for scan to come around, got a few aches and pains and pretty tired (doesn't help to be up tp the loo 3 or 4 times a night).  

Saturday wasn't a good day, felt sick majority of the day and stayed in bed although when I got up DH had cleaned kitchen, bathroom, mopped floors and done the washing/tumble drying and then hoovered he's a wee star!!! (I was dying to ask if he'd polished but thought better of it!!), I haven't managed to pick out a pattern to M/S yet to figure out how to compensate IYKWIM  I just feel ill at times sometimes I don't.  I'm not complaining, honest I wouldn't swap this for the world!!


Emmypops - Sorry to hear your mum is in hospital   for her.  A 3% chance of success is better than a o% chance of success and I think you're doing the right thing by trying again with your own eggs 'cos you'd just end up thinking if only....... and what if .......     hunny

Suzipooh - How you holding up? Tomorrows the big day        I've got everything crossed for you!!!!  Good luck!!

Kim - I hope you can get your nights reduced, you're gonna have to stock up on your energy reserves   

Mrs R -    for your dad on Thursday

Elmo - Hows it going?  You starting to daft with 2ww madness yet?    

Wishing - M/S ain't fun is it?  Its v strange, I was trying to explain to DH how you can feel so queasy and unwell but at the same time can't stop thinking about the bag of cheese n onion McCoys in the cupboard!!  

Hoopies - Enjoy your holiday , have a safe trip!!
Hope everyones well,

Suzee xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Just wanted to pop on and reiterate what Michelle said about the meet up - it's happening on Saturday 20th September at Silverburn, here is the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=151187.0

Hope at least some of you will be able to make it as the meet ups are a good chance to get to know each other and put faces to names!

Hope to see some of you there.
Good luck to everyone on the 2ww and  to Emmy and Mrs R, hoping they are on the mend soon.

Love Boo x


----------



## Elmo22

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Suzee, sorry to hear about your poor queasy stomach - I hope your morning sickness doesn't last too much longer!! i am officially going mad on the 2ww. Don't think I'll last till the 10th! I think there might be some sneaky testing before then cos I would rather know before I go to the hospital. The pessaries are not proving much fun either!!!  


Suzipooh, hope you are not going too crazy just now. Best of luck for tomorrow.  

Elmo x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Quickie to say that I am going to the meet up on the 20th - last one was really good - we were still ttc and we felt really encouraged to see and hear the success stories from other couples...

Am typing with one hand as holding Oliie - s0 short but sweet post with love to you all...

Tash xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
as mr hooppy says tomorow is finally the day lots of sun sea and sangria!!yippeeeee!!
probably wont make it on tomorrow as usual left everything to the last minute and got a breakfast meeting at work as well  arghhhhhhh!!!
suzi i dont need to say good luck for tomorrow as i ve said before this is definitely the best news and you will soon be joining the list of mums to be !!  
jen hope everything went well today the first one is always the worst before you know it you can get your legs up in stirups quicker than a flash    and have a conversation about your holiday to the top of someones head 
congrats on being pupo elmo we will still be away on holiday for your test day but look forward to the postive result
mrs r good luck on thursday for your dads result 
i know what you mean about af mines has went the opposite had one minor bleed since chemical pregancy when they said i would have heavy bleed still waiting and that was over eight weeks ago,the whole thing would drive you   
anyway better get going still got a pile of ironing to do and pack the cases

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Suzi- Have everything crossed for you tomorrow.                                           

Elmo- How you doing on 2ww? Will update you to PUPO on the list.                      

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Have a fab holiday.       

MrsR- Hope your dad gets good news this week. Your body probably just needs time to get back to normal. When are you or have you any plans for future treatment?

Wishing- You sound like me. My nausea in evening and dinner is a pain. But beginning to settle now.

Suzee- Your DH sound like a god send. My DH has been working none stop for weeks so he too tired to do much aroubd house but doing what he can. I am just ignoring housework.

Jen- Good luck with tests. Am sure all will be well.

Sandy- Glad acu going well. You sound like you in right frame of mind. I had egg donation from my dear SIL. So grateful. I will up date the list.

Tashia- What a lovely family picture. I can't make it. Sept weekend and going away to grans caravan. Hope to meet next time.

Em- Glad you had a nice break. Think you have made right decision. You won't look back and have any regrets.

Boo- Thanks for reminder. Unfortunately I can't make it. Going away for weekend.

Kim- How did you get on with Flossy?


Well I went back to work last Thurs hence reason for lack of posts. I am absolutely shattered. Need bath and early bed but thought I'd catch up first. Bump getting bigger which is reassuring. Have day off tomorrow and planning to do nothing. 


Hi to everyone I have missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI Officially PUPO 

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Just a quick post to say all was fine tonight.  I had my bloods done last month so knew that was ok.  AMH is 15.7 which they say is the high end of normal so feeling pretty good.  Had lots of wee follicles showing on scan so they reckon I'm all set to go.  Am on Antagonist protocal (the short one I think) so am pleased with that too. Should be getting started at the end of the month with EC around 13th October. Hurrah!  And the bonus is I think it's going to fit perfectly with my holidays (I'm a teacher so time off for this is a nightmare-especially when I haven't told anyone about it!)

Love to you all 
(Have a great holiday Mr and Mrs Hoopy!)

Jen xxx


----------



## suzee

Jen - thats great news!!  Bet you can't wait now!!  DO you still have injections on short protocol?  

Suzi - Thinking of you today got everything crossed for you!!!               

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- Fab news you must be so excited to get started.        

Suzi- Thinking about you. Will pop on later.

Suzee- Howz the sickness today?

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

just popping on to see if there was any news from suzi......      thinking of you lots & soooooooooo hoping its good news!  

well I had a right crap day yesterday....was out at my friends house & the flood gates well & truly opened with my AF  Thought it was just going away aswell   Made quick excuse to leave as I just wanted to get home, while driving I could feel the blood & clots (tmi ) soaking through from the tampon   Ended up pulling into Morrisons & dashing too the loo.....what a mess!  Just as well I'd spare underwear in my bag, I'm well prepared thanks to my good old endometriosis!!! Blood was right through onto my jeans......by this point I felt like someone was ripping my insides out! Eventually managed to drive home sitting on a morrisons bag....very glam eh! spent rest of the day on sofa with a hot water bottle on tummy & one on my back popping pills for britain!!! 
Totally ruined day! Thanks AF   
Think I'm staying home today as I'm too scared to risk going out in fear of a repeat of yesterdays blood bath!! I hope my body gets back to normal soon!!! 

jen - fab news that you've got the green light for go....good luck!! 

sadie - hope you're not working too hard mrs!!  We were planning on having a good wee break from TX & now with all this with my dad its definitely on the backburner. I've started the process of getting my notes from GRI so we'lk have all the relevant info to hand when the time is right. Think we'll definitely have a least 1 go with marco @ GCRM but not sure when though, prob some point in the new year. As we're repeatedly told theres no known reason as to why its not happening naturally so in the meantime we're hoping for a wee 'au naturale' miracle!  At the moment I'm just wanting Thurs to be over so we know whats happening with my dad  Enjoy your day off, hope you've got your feet up! 

hoopies - adios & have fun!! 

elmo - good luck on yor 2ww   

boo - thanks for the  , thats so sweet of you,  

suzee - nice to see your preggie hormones have kicked in, what you cravingkeep well & thanks for the   for my wee dad! 

kim - hope you managed to get your nights sorted for work, you take it easy hunni 

emmy - wishing you lots of luck for your next TX, never give up hope babes, 3% is better than no chance so go for it & think . I hope you're mum is doing ok.....  for her & some for you too     

wishing - make the most of all that pampering & housework getting done by your DH incase the novelty wears off!  glad you're keeping well  


luv to every1
Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
well phoned gri again this morning still 3rd on waiting list so probably looking still at October,pleassssssssssse   .i know tashia is going to the meet up but is anyone else going?iam not 100% sure yet but knowing some of you girls are going might make me go.

tashia-what a lovely picture,so happy for you,me and dh are thinking of coming to the meet up but live in dumfrieshire so will need to sort a few things out before we decide.

Mrs r-how r u?you are having such an awful time with one thing and another,hope you dad appt goes well,.  

Mr and Mrs hoopy-are you all ready for the off,have a fab time.     

suzipooh-hope your ok and iam so hoping you get them 3 fab letters.    

sadie-hope your taking it easy,any sign of a bump yet?  

suzee-hope m/s isnt too bad and you and bubs are well,not long till scan. 

wishing-not long till you get to see your wee miracle.     

hi to everyone else,
love ranweli.xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey ranweli, I'm doing ok thanks, it never seems to rain but it pours eh! I've always been told you're never sent more than you can handle......I hope thats true! I'm having a v.lazy day today (still in my PJ's  ). Just thinking about going & making some lunch...I'm starving!
Tomorrow is my wee grans b'day so we're going out for lunch with her & then off to see Mamma Mia! Looking forward to it! AF better behave! 
Thurs is D-day for my dad, wish I could fast forward    

I hope everything goes to plan for Oct time....you've waited this long hunni so Oct will be here before you know it! What will they do....send you out an appt?

I cant make the meet up  already got plans for that saturday

lots of luv, Mrs R

suzi - I keep checking in the hope of a post from you sweetie


----------



## suzee

Just wondering if theres any news from Suzi         xx


----------



## spooq

Well ladies, got those 3 crappy letters    

I know many of you have sadly had to go through this too and will understand how DH and I are feeling just now. Pretty miserable and just don't want to speak to anyone just now. Will let our families know tomorrow. Then just need to move on and focus on our next and last chance.

I knew from the day of egg collection that it wouldn't work


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzi- So sorry. It is really crap news for you guys. Take care and spend time with your DH.         


Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Suzi - So disappointed for you.  Thinking of you and your DP. 

Suzee - yes you still need to do injections but from what I can gather only for around 10 days which sounds good to me!

Thanks all for your best wishes.  Am so excited now but know that this is still the beginning of what can be a very difficult road.  Got my fingers crossed!

Anybody else been on short protocol?

Jen xxx


----------



## whippet

suzi gutted for you honey hugs to you both    

whippet x


----------



## catt

Suzee - so sorry re result.   Don't give up though - it took us 5 go's to get there - it will happen.

Jen - I was on the short antagonist protocol - each time for around 10 days to two weeks. It's much better - no downregulating so no snuff etc just straight into injections to grow the follicles/thicken your lining - fab!

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'm ok - mainly tired but can't complain as it's been ok so far - no sickness or anything like that. Bubs is kicking away much more now which is lovely. I'm getting a bump now. Halfway there! I was getting a lot of pain when moving last week but i think it's just ligaments and all that. Going to antenatal yoga which is great and going swimming - also lovely.

Take care everyone.

Love Cat


----------



## emmypops

Suzi - So sorry   

Take care, both of you

Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Hi Suzi - I'm so sorry for you and your DH.    lots and get plenty of   from each other. Again I'm sorry   

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

suzipooh-so sorry for you and dh,keep strong,and we are all here for you love ranweli.


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

i'm so sorry.  this tx journey is really difficult.  stay close to your dh and don't forget we're all here for you whenever you need us.  

wishing x


----------



## buster24

suzi just wanted to say so sorry        nothing anyone says will make you feel better, the only thing that made me feel better was planning my next move and by god there were a few next moves, you will get there    
well from next week i am offically a part timer     doing 2 nights and using up my annual leave, hope it makes me feel better as i am just so so knackered all the time
hope everyone is well.
love kim xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

had a totally relaxing few days away with dh staying in a lovely cottage up north but have still managed to come back totally knackered! good excuse i suppose for lounging about today... 

elmo - hang on in there, positive thoughts all the way...            

mrs r - hope your dad's appointment today goes well. sounds like you've been having the af from hell! hope it's calmed down and you're feeling a wee bit better now. 

suzi - hope you and your dh are ok. 

emmy - hope your mum's doing ok. i can't believe your dh has had to wait so long for his appointment! well, at least it's not far away now and that's great news that he seems to be doing better anyway. i'll be thinking of you both on the 15th. sounds like you've made the right decision to go for another cycle with your own eggs. this is the one...       

kim - sounds like you're absolutely knackered! good plan to cut your hours and rest up in preparation for the wee ones coming... i'm only 7 weeks tomorrow and totally exhausted already and i don't even have a job! 

suzee - hope your sickness isn't getting you down, sounds like you've got it bad.  are you just queasy or actually throwing up? my "early evening" queasiness is stretching and yesterday lasted from lunchtime to bedtime - lovely!!  think it's definitely worse when i'm tired though as i didn't get much sleep when we were away. going to 1 devonshire gardens for afternoon tea today so i'm hoping it'll hold off for that. (afternoon tea, posh i know! not like me at all!) thankfully, bready things don't seem to be a problem so cake is good!  only two days till our scan!!!!  i can't believe it's come around so quickly. i haven't really been thinking about it but now i'm sooooo excited!!!

sadie - hope work isn't tiring you out too much. i'm not working just now and i have no idea how i'll cope if i go back as i can barely keep my eyes open past noon as it is!

jen - glad your ovarian assessment went well, 15.7 is a great amh and should get you a nice wee clutch of eggs! i was also on the short protocol at the gcrm, antagonist (group 4). not sure what group 4 is though! my amh is 18.9 and i was only stimming for 8 days. they were going to stop me at 7 days and in hindsight they maybe should have as marco thinks i had too many eggs. (i ended up on the borderline of developing ohss.)

ranweli - if you're still 3rd on the list, hopefully you'll get to jump soon as we're currently at the top but are obviously not going to our appointment next week!  i'm not sure about going to the meet-up. to be honest, i'm just a bit too shy for these things!

catt - it must be wonderful to feel your little one moving around! ooh, i can't wait to have a real bump - right now i'm having trouble fastening my jeans but it's just bloating.  i had to buy those wee expander buttons even though i've been eating really healthily!

hi to boo, tashia, mr & mrs hoopy, ellie, ruth, sandy, jules, sanjo, stacey, lisa, lottie, amber, tracy, vonnie, catt77, lou-e, erin and anyone i might have missed - sorry! 

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Morning all,
Well that'll teach me to go away for a while! I've had a lousy time at work recently and had 3 family weddings to cope with - as well as my best friend having id twin girls at 32 weeks last Thursday - I've been a proper stress bunny so not managed any time on the forum, shame on me!
Will do my best to catch up as soon as possible...xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ellie,

just want to say that i hope your friend is okay and her twin girls are well.  

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Aww thanks Wishing, would you believe they're actually doing incredibly well - she had a vvv complicated pregnancy so they were always going to be early - 4lb and 2lb 11 but both breathing unaided which is great! 
Thanks for your kind thoughts hon... hope you're keeping well? xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Guys

Ellie J - Hope the twins are doing ok - those were good weights for being so early !  Hope Sept proves to be a bit more relaxing fo you  

Ranweli - I quite fancy the meet up but haven't really discussed it with DH yet! It is just down the raod for us so I will let you know  

Well AF started yestarday so thats us back on the rollercaoster once again - I have worked out that EC/ET should be w/c 20 October , all going well    This IVF business doesn't half make a year disappear quickly  

Well I'm off to look after my Mum and Dad tomoro for 4 days so won't be back on here til Tues prob. 

Take care and have a fab weekend !

Emmy x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi there everyone

Hope you are all well. 

Suzi I am so sorry to hear about you and DH and what you must be going through just now. Only time can ease the pain. Take care of each other.

Mrs r I am really sorry to hear about your Dad, I will be thinking of you just now.

Wishing and Suzee I am glad to hear that everything is going well for you just now even though you are both suffering from some queasiness. I have been very lucky and do not seem to be suffering any morning sickness a tall so far. Wishing not long now until your scan I bet you can't wait. 

Well I had my first scan last Friday and initially we thought their might be something wrong as it took Pat ages to find our baby. To begin with she could not find my uterus as my ovaries were getting in the way and when she eventually found my uterus she could see a sac but could not get a good enough picture to see if there was a bean inside it or not. Pat was telling us that she was getting a lot of interference on the screen and at this point I thought this was something to do with me but it turns out that it was just the computer playing up. After turning the computer off and waiting for it to fire up again things went a lot better and we could immediately see our little bean inside the sac and were able to hear one healthy heartbeat. 

We were obviously very relieved by this point but I am afraid I left feeling a little freaked out by the whole experience. Pat was very nice about everything and told us to come back a week later for another scan just for some reassurance so we were back up today and I can hardly believe how much our little bean has grown in that time. We could actually see it moving today which was absolutely amazing. Also got to hear the heartbeat again so I am feeling much better about everything now.

Wishing I am sure that everything will go fine with your scan and hope that I have not put you off. I am sure the problem with the scan machine was just a one off. Also all the staff at GCRM are so supportive. Chris the embryologist and one of the nurses were asking us how we were and were eagerly waiting to find out how our scan had went.

Sadie hope you are keeping well and glad to hear that everything is going well for you.

Best wishes also to anyone else I have not mentioned.

Love Ruth


----------



## Mrs R

suzi .....oh hunni I'm so gutted for you both  Just take time to get over this & make sure you have lots of chats, cries & cuddles with DH......so sorry 

Well folks unfortunately yesterday with my dad didnt go well at all  The cancer has spread from his prostate into his bones. The bone density results have shown that he's also got a tumour on his right hip bone ....so not the news we had hoped & prayed for. As its in bone now there's no cure, they can however treat it to hopefully keep it at bay & from spreading, he's to start some intense hormone therapy in the next few weeks. 
I'm so gutted, I cant believe my poor dad is having to go through all this .This has been a right horrible year ......hopefully we've had all the bad news we can handle for now!!

Ruth - thanks luv, I'm so glad all is well with jnr! Great that the 2nd scan went smoothly & put your mind at ease. Hope you keep well & enjoy the rest of your pregnancy! 

emmy - glad your AF showed up & you've got your dates etc all worked out! I hope this TX is the one  Have a nice time with your M&D

Ellie - hope things get better for you soon hunni, big HUGS 

wishing - your wee break sounded fab! Just back from a wee mini holiday & then off to One Devonish Gardens.......ooh eh mrs!! How was it? Did you have cake & tea? Good luck for your scan tomorrow.....looking forward to hearing all about Jnr wishing!!   

kim - hope now you're on less hours you'll find a bit more energy 

Cat - nice to hear from you & so glad that all is going well with you & the bump 

sadie - luv to you & your lil beanie

hope everyone else is good!
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

I was gonna come on and have a wee moan but after reading Mrs R's post it seems so trivial!!

I'm really sorry to hear you didn't get the news that you all were hoping for.  Hopefully, as you say, they can keep it at bay and stop it from spreading      for you and your family.

Suzee xx


----------



## suzee

Hi again,

sorry I'm gonna have that moan after all!!

I'm just feeling in a really cr***y mood this morning.  DH and I were talking last night, just chatting away and suddenly I got really p'd off and snapped at him (poor DH) and then I went off to bed in a huff   then pretended to be asleep when DH came up.

In the mornings when DH gets up the dog jumps up on the bottom of the bed but today she came up a bit further and she hit me in the side/tummy.  (it wasn't really hard and I'm not sore or anything but you can't help but worry) I told DH this and he said 'she's just saying get up lazy' so this p'd me off again and now I'm just feeling really cr***y and in a rotten mood.  I'm not saying I want him to rush me A&E or anything but just even an 'oh dear' would've done!!

I'm hoping the phone doesn't ring and I've got to be nice to ppl!!  

AAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!! I just wanna crawl into a hole and hide!!

Again sorry for moan!!

Suzee x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Am so sorry to hear that your dad's results didn't go the way you had hoped. It is hard to find the right words to comfort you as nothing is going to make you feel better right now. Just know that I am thinking about you and am here for you anytime you need me.      

Suzee- Sorry you feeling rubbish. The hormones are awful and do funny things to our brains. I am sure you wee baby is just fine in there. It is surrounded by a nice cushion of fluid and is so far down in your pelvis at this stage that it is well protected. Try not to be too hard on yourself for feeling emotional this is so precious a gift believe me I know how scared you are feeling. Your DH was probably trying to make light of situation to break the ice because you were upset the night before. It is hard for them to know what the right thing to do and say. I am sure he cares deeply about you and the baby. Sending you a  

Wishing- Sounds like you're wee trip was great and lunch at 1 Devonshire sounds fab. Lots of cream cakes. Good luck with your scan although am sure all will be fine. Fab when you see that wee hearbeat.

Ruth- So pleased your scan went well. Sounds like you had a bit of a scare. It took our nurse about 5 mins to have a look see what was going on in my tummy for my first scan too and I was so scared she was going to say nothing there. After she showed me hearbeat I burst into tears. So emotional. Glad you getting on fine. Am 15 wks today and believe me the paranoia is still there. I had the doppler at work listening to baby last 2 days. Just need some reassurance. Just hearing it makes me calm.

Ellie- Sorry you having a tough time at work. Glad your friends twins are doing well.

Em- How's you? Hope it is good news for your DH when he goes to clinic.

Cat- Nice to hear from you. Glad you are doing well and sounds like bubba v active.

Elmo- Sending you                  hope you not going too nuts.

Ranweli- Any sign of postman yet?

I have been reading posts but this is first day off I have had to post am really tired being back at work. 

Hi to everyone else hope all the new mummy's are fine and the Hoopies having a fab holiday.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

mrs r - i am so very sorry that it was not good news for your dad.    they can work wonders these days and i'm sure they will be able to slow down the cancer and prevent it spreading.  i realise you may not be thinking about this but perhaps there are some alternative therapies that he could try alongside the western medicine to ease his discomfort, especially if his treatment causes nausea?

ellie - that's wonderful news that the girls are both doing well and breathing on their own.  your friend has had such a rough time during her pregnancy, i hope she too is recovering well.    how are you doing?  how many weeks are you now?

emmy - not long till you'll be on your tx cycle!  hope you have a lovely weekend with your mum & dad.  

ruth - what a scary time you had at your first scan!  i'm so glad that everything is okay and your wee one is happily kicking around in there.  great that pat asked you back for a second scan to reassure you.  she's doing our scan tomorrow so at least if things are fuzzy she'll know just to re-boot the machine!  i'm so excited!!  i haven't really thought about it up until now, i've been so distracted with just enjoying being pregnant and now the lingering queasiness that hangs around from lunchtime till bedtime!  

suzee - i totally understand why you're p'd off with your dh's comments this morning and also why you were worried about the dog jumping up on you.  we only have a wee (honestly, light as a feather) cat but when i'm lying on my back in bed, i've now got into the habit of placing my hands over my tummy in case she jumps up!  she does have quite a kick in her back legs, like a little kangaroo!!  maybe try explaining to your dh that you just need him to agree with you on everything right now and that trying to make you feel better by making light of a situation that worries you is not the way to go?  hope you're able to have a wee make up when you see him tonight.  being a bloke, he may have forgotten all about this morning!  

sadie - afternoon tea was great, we just grazed for hours on scones, sandwiches, brownies, strawberry tarts...  not a very well-balanced diet but i stocked up on fruit & veg earlier in the day!  good thing i did, as all i could eat last night was a wee bowl of cereal just before bed!  i see you're becoming a doppler addict like kim!    glad it's putting your mind at rest.


well, our first scan is tomorrow morning!!!!!      i'm so excited i have no idea how i'm going to sleep tonight.  we're going through to edinburgh to see our folks afterwards so probably won't get on here until sunday but if i can hi-jack my bil's computer while we're at the in-laws, i'll pop on to let you all know the news!

have a great weekend!

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just popped on to see if there is any news about wishings scan,back on later love ranweli.xxxx


----------



## wishing...

well, our scan was just wonderful and we have one perfect little heartbeat!!   

when we were listening to our baby's heartbeat it was just so surreal that i couldn't help laughing but every time i did, fiona lost the signal and had to search for it again!     it was so weird.  everyone said it would feel more real once we'd had our first scan but now it feels even more unreal than it did before!  they've changed our dates slightly so i'm now 7 wks and 4 days and our due date is 22nd april.

we're totally over the moon.  didn't get any sleep last night as i'm just too excited!

hope you've all had a lovely weekend.


wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Have been popping on all day to see if you had posted. That is such wonderful news you must be over the moon. It is very surreal I would agree. At least you laughed not like me making a right tube of myself greeting   at mine. I am not surprised you didn't sleep. I am so pleased for you. Whoopee.


Love Sadie


----------



## sanjo

Hiya Ladies & Gent (!)

Great to see you are well

Wishing - Fabulous news hunny

Sadie - Good to see your doing well

Mr & mrs Hoppy - Enjoy the holiday - you both need & deserve it

Im really just watching from afar ATM its such a busy thread and I cant keep up but if anyone needs me feel free to PM

Lots of love &      

Sandra xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

That's great news wishing.  So pleased for you.

Jen xxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Wishing I am so pleased to hear that everything went well with your scan. I know what you mean about it not feeling real its so hard to believe that there is another little life in there with its own heartbeat beating away at the same time as yours. My due date is 15th April so you will be due about a week after me.

Love Ruth


----------



## bubbles06

hi,

wishing-so happy for you that you got to see your little miracle,  

ruth-hello and congrats on your pregnancy,  

hi to everyone else,

be back on later just wanted to wish wishing well.
love ranweli.


----------



## suzee

Oh Wishing!!  Thats lovely news congrats once again to you and DH!!!!  I know what you mean about it not seeming real, it still doesn't for me but hopefully all that will change a week on Thursday!!  We're also 'out of sync' now, maybe they'll change my dates and we'll be back the same again  

Well feeling better today (mood wise I mean), DH and I went to caravan for w/end and did practically nothing, walked the dog, ate nice food and lazed about watching DVD's etc.  (Poor DH I think he needed it after the mood I was in Thursday and Friday)!

Just a quickie I'm afraid, hi to everyone  

Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

hi all have my detailed scan on thurs cant wait, we are not finding out what flavours the twins are i want it to be  a big surprise, well we have waited over 15 years a few months more wont hurt, but i personaly think it is one of each
hope everyone is well
love kim xxx


----------



## EllieJ

Ooh Kim how exciting for you, I agree on the waiting to find out too - it would spoil all the betting my family are doing if we knew! Mine's a week on Friday so starting to get a bit excited... although I've been a real doppler addict and every time I eat a sweetie I can feel little flutters - DH says we should call the baby Haribo! 

Wishing, lovely to hear that your scan went so well - it was hearing the heartbeat that got DH all misty-eyed... makes it real and unreal all at the same time! Don't worry, if I'm anything to go by that won't change! 

Sadie hope you and your wee bump and doing well, I felt like the first tri lasted forever but I can't believe I'm 19 weeks today - seems like only yesterday we were sat  in GCRM nervously awaiting the result...

Suzee try not to get stressed about the moods - it happens to the best of us hon - my DH has been away for 2 weeks and I've been mostly howling like a little kid every time he phones... having been married to a soldier for almost 11 years you'd think I was used to it - and I normally cope very well - but this time I just want him home! 

Right I'm getting some funny looks from my boss so I'd better get some work done - will be back later for more comprehensive personals hehe, I haven't forgotten you Mrs R, the Hoopies, Ranweli...! xxx


----------



## wishing...

thanks everyone for all the congratulations. managed to get a wee bit of sleep last night but today i feel like i'm constantly hungover and i haven't even had the joys of a drunken night of cider! i'm sooo not complaining though, i love this!

ruth - i'm so excited that we're only a week apart! do you know where you're going for your ante-natal care? we're sticking with marco and going to the southern. maybe we'll see you there!

suzee - glad you and dh had a nice weekend. bet you can't wait till next thursday! my mum & dad didn't have any ultrasounds when they were having me so my dad couldn't get his head around the fact that yes, that grey blob in the middle is our baby!

kim - enjoy your scan on thursday. i'm impressed by your will power, i really want to find out what we're having. haven't mentioned it to dh yet though so i hope he feels the same!

ellie - i think hearing the heartbeat definitely made it all more real for my dh as he's now started kissing my tummy goodnight and saying i love you _both_!

hope everyone's having a good monday. i found a few new gcrm recruits wandering on another thread and have invited them over here so be nice!  only joking!

wishing xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Wishing

Glad you managed to get some sleep. I am not sure where I am going for antenatal care yet. Do you know if you can choose what hospital you go to. We have a local hospital that does antenatal care but I would then normally be going to Paisley Alexandria for the birth but was thinking of asking my GP if I could go to the Southern General instead but don't know if this would mean that I would need to go there for all my antenatal checks as well. I have an appointment with my GP on thursday so I will find out then.

Ruth


----------



## wishing...

hi ruth,

you can definitely choose your hospital.  i went to see my gp this morning and she asked me where we would like to go.  our closest one would be yorkhill but the southern's not much further and we both really like and trust marco so it'll be reassuring to know that we're under his care.  i think that you can have most of your appointments with a midwife at a local surgery but i'm not sure, perhaps one of the other girls will know?  i'm guessing you're somewhere west of glasgow if your nearest maternity ward is paisley?

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Wishing - Thats wonderful news about the scan - it must have been so reassuring to hear the little heartbeat  

Suzee - So glad your mood is on the up - it just takes a wee break to recharge the batteries (and the hormones) sometimes  

Mrs R - So sorry to hear about your Dads bad news    I cant really imagine how you must be feeling - all you can do is be there for him when he needs you    He is so lucky to have a daughter like you  

Ruth - Congrats on the scan - must have been a bit stressful at the time though  

Thats my stint over at M&Ds house for now - was certainly no picnic - I was on the go nonstop for the whole 3 days ! Mums new knee is performing not too badly but she is in a lot of pain cos the other knee is also needing replaced    My Dad takes a lot of looking after too cos he has diabetes, is almost blind and has Parkinsons as well. I also had my sisters dog to look after  - and to top it all off he bit me in the leg this morning quite badly (first time he has ever bitten anyone) so I am now hobbling around feeling knackered and rather sorry for myself  

Anyway enough of my woes - I am just so glad to be back home with DH and DD - I missed them both so much  

Take care everyone - speak soon

Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Wishing I too also followed Marco to the Southern when my local hospital would be stirling so a good bit further but well worth it as I trust him implicitly. Yes your normal mat care is done at your local Gp by a midwife from your nearest hopital. Only drawback is if you wanted to get to know your midwife before the birth it wont happen as for me the Stirling midwives see me at Gp surgery but will be a southern nurse who will deliver but doesnt worry me as wanted to follow Marco not nurser. Southern dont do a 20 week scan just a booking but if you with Marco he also gives his IVF ladies a 32 week scan as IVF can cause smaller baby so good to know we get an idea of a weight at that time. The Southern are fab but bust so dont be surprised if you dont get your booking till after 12 weeks we were 18 when we got ours.

Hope this helps

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks

how you all doing?? Its been busy on here, just been reading back so I'll do some personals first.....

wishing - fab news about your scan!! So glad it went well & everything is going perfectly for you with that little bubba!!!   You down from cloud 9 yet?  Make the most of these preggie months....you deserve it hunni! My dads going to be starting some intense hormone therapy in the next few wks, he's been told the side effects are like the menopause ones, god help my mum having to live with a 63yr old hormonal man!!  Fingers crossed he doesnt experience any nasty side effects & responds well to the drugs cos other alternative is chemo...fingers crossed eh! 

emmy - thanks for the nice post, we're all there for my Dad to get him through this & we've got our PMA & fighting spirit back! Sounds like you'd your hands full at your M&D's.....you back home for a rest now?? How is your leg? luv n hugs 

ellie - Haribo....I luv it    Glad you're doing well & it'll not be long til your scan! 

kim - good luck for your scan on thurs!   

suzee - how you doing luv? Hows the morning sickness, is it lasting all day?? Is your DH surviving living with a crazy mad pregnant hormonal wumman??  Glad you's had a nice time at the caravan!!Hope your happy hormones kick in soon!

sadie - thanks for all the hugs!  You're a star!! How you doing? Hope you're not working too hard & are coping ok with the extra tiredness, hugs for you  & a special hug for your bump !

hoopies - hope tenerife is fantastic!! You lucky gits!! Its pee'ing down here & you 2 will be soaking up the sun.....I'm so jealous!  Hope the hols are going well 

elmo - how you getting on?  

suzi - hope you're doing ok luv, I've been thinking of you 

Who else have I missed?? 

hugs for one & all

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Thanks for hugs. I think the drugs your dad will be on is similar to the Prostap you get in IVF. So you can empathise with him as you know what it is like. I do hope it keeps things a bay for him. I have heard of good success with it.

Emmy- You need to be really careful with dog bites. Have you had a tetanus injection in last 10yrs? You may also need antibiotics if it a bad bite. Please be careful I have seen some nasty infections from this in my time. Glad you back home you sound exhausted. Hope you mum better soon.

Elmo- Howz you? Hanging in there?

Suzi- Hope you are doing okay? I know it v hard for you right now. We all here if yoou need us.  

Suzee- Glad you feeling better. Sound like just the break you and DH needed. I am going away to grans caravan on 19th for long weekend so looking forward to that.

Wishing- Glad you got a sleep. It is all v exciting isn't it.

Kim- Hope you resting up. Can't wait to see your cots and stuff. 

Whippet- Sound like you doing great too.

Ellie- Think name for baby cute. Better than what everyone was calling mine after first scan. "Peanut"!!! Poor kid.

Well went to work and yip am doing what I said I wouldn't and listening with doppler. I have also had some strange bubbly feelings just above pubic bone and kind of strange feelings. I know it's early and was def not wind so I guess it must be baby moving. Was lovely. Am nightshift and last night went much better than I thought although haven't slept all that well today. Just hope tonight okay.

Well better go get bath.

Love to all

Sadie


----------



## buster24

sadie you get your feet up at that desk and give out orders      no change there then       you know am only joking.
Ruth i did part of my training at the RAH my memory is being starving and having to walk about 4 mile down as huge never ending corridor to the canteen and by the time you eventualy arrived your break was over      oh and there was a male midwife worked there to.
hope everyone is well
love kim xxx


----------



## Elmo22

Hi ladies, hope you are all well. Thank you for your wishes and thoughts. I've not been on for a while because I have been trying to keep mega busy to stop myself from thinking about my big test date (tomorrow!!!!) I have also been struggling with Cyclogest (this has to be the most disgusting medication I have ever taken!!!   ) I have had some bad period pains in the last few days and so don't think the treatment has worked. I will just wait and see for tomorrow though. I haven't been able to bring myself to do a hpt just in case it's negative so am hoping I don't get too upset if it's bad news tomorrow.

Wishing - thanks for the cyberhugs! it was good to hear your scan went well. Hope you are feeling well. 

Sadie and Mrs R - Thank you for the babydust and good wishes!  

Will keep you all updated.

Elmo x


----------



## bubbles06

elmo-hi hunny,just wanted to say      for tommorow,remember that cramps can be a good sign aswell as some of the other ladies on here have had cramps on their 2ww and got  them special 3 letters,hope all goes fab and will be on tommorow to check if youve been on.love ranweli.xxxx


----------



## suzee

Just wnted to say thinking of Elmo today and sending you lots of                !!!!  

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

elmo,
good luck for today!  look forward to hearing your good news...   

wishing x


----------



## buster24

elmo good luck today       
kim xxx


----------



## Mrs R

just checking in to see if Elmo had posted yet....thinking of you & hoping its good news!!!


----------



## Elmo22

Bad news, ladies. It's a BFN.    I'm feeling OK though, have taken the day off work and am just lazing about and eating lots of chocolate!!!

Apparently, we can have a 2nd shot at ICSI in a couple of months, I've to phone on Friday to get more feedback. Maybe number 2 will be lucky for us.  

On the plus side, no more cyclogest!!! I can wear nice pants again...  

Hope you are all well


Elmo xxx


----------



## bubbles06

elmo-iam so sorry hun,keep strong and sending lots of   to you and dh, take care,ranweli


----------



## Elmo22

Thanks ranweli. I'm off to have some more chocolate to cheer myself up. DH and I are going out tonight so hopefully that will take my mind off this. Inside I'm gutted but we just have to move on now.

Take care

Elmo x


----------



## buster24

elmo so sorry to hear your news   , keep your chin up and get on with the next move        
love kim xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Elmo- So sorry to hear your news. Sending you a great big hug   chocolate sounds like just the trick to me. Glad you are thinking ahead. I always found that it helped me to move on by working out next step but everyone is different. Take care we are here if you need us.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

elmo - I'm so sorry hunni  These things are so unfair  Take time with your DH to get over this, dont bottle your feelings up. I'm pleased to see you're not letting it get you too down, keep that chin up hunni & you're right to look to your next TX when you'll hopefully get success


----------



## JJ1980

Sorry to hear your news Elmo.  Great plan to think ahead to the next time.  Enjoy your night and keep your chin up as they say!

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi elmo,

i'm so sorry, stick close to your dh and remember we're all here for you.  

it was 2nd time lucky for us so there's no reason why it can't work out that way for you too...

wishing x


----------



## EllieJ

Elmo so sorry to read your news today - a bfn is always a pile of pants... but it sounds like you have a plan - short-term chocolate, longer-term recharging the batteries for the next attempt. I really believe that perseverance is the key, and the support available on here does help so much...xxx


----------



## spooq

Elmo, so so sorry to hear about your BFN  

I just had one after our first go at ICSI at GRI. Hoping for feedback this Friday.

I'm here if you want to chat


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Elmo

Just wanted to say how sorry I am to hear about your BFN, my thoughts are with you just now. Look after each other.

Love Ruth


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

just popping in to see how you are all doing  
Not much on the agenda for me, had a wee tutoring session this morning, 5 mad teenagers all working on maths....aaagghh!!!! 
tonight I'm heading out with some friends for dinner.....good times!!   
My dad is doing ok, spirits are good & now he knows exactly what he's dealing with he's just wanting to get started with his treatment. He's back on the 18th to see the oncologist & will start his drugs soon after!!
Now for some personals girls......

elmo - thinking of you lots & sending you big   &  

suzi - how you doing hunni? 

hoopies - hope that sun is shining on you both! 

sadie - the drug my dad's going to be on is called Zoladex so yeah he'll be permanantly down ******!!

emmy - how you doing after that bite?

kim - hope the scan goes well today, it'll be fab to see them again & see how much they've grown 

lots of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Elmo - I'm so sorry to hear your sad news    Having a plan of action is the way to go.  It was 2nd time lucky for us at GRI.  Take care hunni  

Mrs R - I'm glad your dad is keeping his spirits up, it must be such a challenge though.  He's very lucky to have a daughter like you!!

Not much going on with me, just sitting around waiting for next Thursday.  Been feeling ok, just v tired!!

Hope everyone is well,

Suzee x   x


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Nothing much new here - just ticking off the days til we start again    DD started playgroup this week for 2 mornings so I am looking forward to having a lot of extra time on my hands  

Mrs R - The pain in my leg has eased off a bit now and it looks like there is no infection so that is good. My sister, who is a nurse, dressed the wound for me yesterday and reckons its "just a graze" !!!!(with four puncture holes )  But then it was HER dog that bit me !!! ( I could have punched her when she said that   )

            Glad your Dad is feeling upbeat about things - it should make it a bit easier for you that way  

Elmo - So sorry    

Big   to everyone else

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

i've had such an exciting week!  one of my best friends had a baby boy on monday and went up to visit them in the royal on wednesday.  he's just so perfect and cute, i had so much fun buying him stuff in h&m!  

my star of a fil came through from edinburgh yesterday and treated and painted our livingroom ceiling.  we had a leak years ago that we've never got around to repairing as dh was worried we'd do it wrong.    usually all that stuff's left to me cos my dh is no handy-man but since there's no chance of me doing it now my mil sent her poor hubby through to fix it!    the room was so stinky though there was no telly watching for me last night, i just had to go to bed.  i'm hoping the smell will have gone by ugly betty time!  


suzee - how are you feeling?    i'm still not dressed!    should really be looking for a job though...  

whippet - thanks for filling me in about the antenatal care.  wow, i hope we don't need to wait till 18 weeks for our booking appointment!  i get the impression that our gp and marco are good friends so maybe she can put a good word in and get us there around 12 weeks!    i'm with you on the whole midwife/marco thing.  after all, we could stick with our local hospitals and midwives only to find out that the midwife we've been seeing isn't there on the day we decide to pop!  it's good that we should get a 32 week scan with marco and i think we're probably going to have a private scan with him at the gcrm around 20-24 weeks too.  have you had any private scans?

suzi - good luck with the gri this afternoon!  

emmy - i hope your punctured "graze" is feeling okay now.  the cheek of these dog-owners eh, calling a bite a graze!    do you know when you're starting your cycle?

sadie - how are you doing?  it must be surreal feeling your baby moving!    i still can't get my head around the fact that there's another tiny heart beating inside me!

mrs r - i really hope that the hormone therapy does the trick for your dad.  i'll be thinking of you both through his treatment.  

elmo - how are you doing?  

ellie - hope you and baby haribo are looking forward to your scan next week!  

kim - hope your scan went well yesterday.  

ruth - have you had any more thoughts on which hospital you'd like to go to?  

ranweli - hope you're managing to stay busy while that elusive letter works it's way to you...  

stacey - how are you doing?  


hi to jen, catt, the hoopies, lisa, boo, jules, tashia, lottie, cat77, erin, lou-e, sanjo, sandy and anyone i might have missed!  

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Wishing  I start pillpopping 23 Sept then stimming around 10 Oct and EC w/c 20 Oct ish  

Looking forward to starting again although going to try and remain "realistic" about the outcome this time  

Glad you are enjoying shopping for your friends baby - its so much nicer when you are pregnant yourself isn't it  

TTFN 

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

wow emmy, not long!  i think jen is having her tx around the same time as you?

"realistic" with a positive slant sounds like a good plan...


----------



## emmypops

Yes I think she is -  it will be nice to have her as my "cycle" buddy   tee hee


----------



## buster24

morning girls jsut up been on nightshift last night.   
scan went well all fine with babies, they are the perfect sizr for they term, we didnt want to find out the sexes, but i feel one of each, think twin one is a boy and 2 is a girl, twin 2 is also a bully it was kicking twin ones head all through scan poor we might, bet it cat wait to get away from her? getting your head continually kicked cant be much fun     
hope everyone is feeling good, its friday     
love kim xxx


----------



## emmypops

Great news Kim - you must be so relieved when you see them playing about in there  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Elmo22

Girlies, thank you so much for all your lovely messages! 

Wishing & Suzee  it's so reassuring that it worked second time for you. Fingers and toes crossed it'll be the same for me.  

Mrs R - glad to hear your dad is feeling chirpy. Thank you for my hugs!!

Kim - you gave me a laugh with the description of your wee twinnies  

Suzipooh - sending you hugs too   Maybe we'll be starting our treatment at the same time now. Hope you are not too disheartened just now. It' so hard, isn't it?

Everyone else, hope you are well.


Elmo xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Ooooh Emmy we are going to be cycle buddies.  Hurrah!  Joined the knOCT up cycle buddies thread but it's a bit fast moving for me.  Find it a bit hard to keep up!  I'm on short protocol so no pill popping for me.  Just need to wait for AF to arrive so I can get started on stims.  Should be end of this month/beginning of next.  Am hoping EC to be week beginning 13th Oct but will have to wait and see how things go.  This is my first time so no idea what will happen! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Girls hope you are all well

Kim I am so pleased to hear that your scan went well. It must be lovely to see them both moving about like that.

Emmy and Jen its good to hear that you will both be getting started with your next tx shortly I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both.

Mrs R I am glad your Dad is managing to stay positive. I really hope the hormone treatment will work for him.

Wishing that must have been so lovely to be able to go and see a new born baby when you know you are going to be able to experience the feeling yourself now. 

I have now been to see my GP and you were right that I am allowed to choose which hospital I go to. I have a choice between Paisley and the Southern General so I think it will be the Southern General for me also. I have my first antenatal appointment in my local health centre on Tuesday where all this will be sorted out for me.

Best wishes to everyone else

Love Ruth


----------



## minnnie

Hiya

I have been lurking round this post for a little while now and wondered if I could join you all?  

I have recently had IVF at GRI and am due back for follow up at the end of this month.  

Had 5 m/cs and need to decide if this is the end of the road for us or do we have 1 final go?  We have 7 frosties left but our hearts are in a million little pieces so not sure if we have strength to go on or even if the hospital will let us continue.

I know in my heart of hearts I couldn't possibly leave my little frosties but maybe someone else would be better getting them as they might give them a better chance at life than I can.  Oh it is so hard. 

This roller coaster never ends does it?  Where do you all get your strength from?

m
xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on most of week. Been nights and my sis is home from Aussie so been spending time with her. 

Minnnie- Nice to meet you. I was so sad   reading your post and past history. It is such a hard road all this and to get your dream taken so many times must be heartbreaking. This is a great wee thread that offers lots of support and we are all here for each other. Have they done your thrombophilia screening as problems with you blood being too thick can be a cause of early mc. I had them and they were abnormal and on my very last go a frozen cycle I got pg after being given blood thinning drug clexane and aspirin. Sorry if I'm telling you something you already know. All I can say to you is that if the hospital are willing to continue then there is always a chance. It is a matter of if you and DH can cope with continuing which is the stage we were at if the last cycle hadn't worked. I hope you get some answers.    Here for you anytime. I will add you to our list.

Wishing- So nice for you that your friend has had baby and must make you heart jump to know that it will be you soon. I am doing fine and was at midwife on Fri and all well. Heartbeating away and have had some more small movement feeling over weekend. 

Ruth- Glad your doing fine. Time going in now.

Em- Not long now and good you will have cycle buddy in Jen.

Jen- Always good to have company and I'm wishing you and Em all the best of luck. 

Elmo- Sending you  .

Suzi- Sending you a hug  .

Kim- Hope you're two don't fight like that when they come out as I won't be patching them up in A&E.   See you tonight at work maybe.

Suzee- Not long now till your scan. You will be amazed.

Ranweli- Any news yet. Hope the postie comes this week with your letter.

MrsR- Thinking about you loads. Hope thing settle for you soon and then you can maybe think about your next step.  

Hoopies- Hope you having a great holiday.


Was a midwife on Friday and all well with baby. Heartbeat was champing away and very reassuring. Have had feeling of somemore movements over weekend so that nice too. Well am nights tonight just for 1 night. Then 3 days and then off to Gran's caravan next weekend will be good to get away. 


Love to all I have missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Pleased to hear all is going well with you Sadie and thanks for your best wishes.  I was just looking at your ticker and can't believe you're 16 weeks pregnant already.  Time flies!

Hope everyone else ok.  Been a bit quiet on here recently.

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
                well this weekend i have been feeling a bit down,as you know from one of my earlier posts icsi for me and dh will prob be at the earlist October even though we are 3rd,i think it hurts more being so near but so far,also that your future of a baby lies in a hospital,this is the times when the old thoughts come running back into our lives(why us?).i know all you ladies are on the same rollercoaster as us.anyway me and dh had a chat last night about txt and if not successful at gri but we are still     it will be. ,where to go next so had a quick look at gcrm website and there great success rates,i was just wondering though does the cost of icsi treatment that is stated include all the medication or is that extra?hope some of you gcrm ladies can help me.also just found out that one of my old school friends is expecting her second baby with a second father,her first child is 8 months old from her ex and shes had a few men in between and now she is 5 months pregnant with a new man,she has never worked a day since leaving school,is on every benefit possible,this is the kind of scenario that upsets me as people who has children as a way of having the benefits like rabbits and their are loving couples out there who are wanting children so much are grasping for their chance.sorry about the rant but it gets me soooooo angry.

anyway ill do some personals now and let my blood pressure decrease,   ,

sadie-thanx for your on going support regarding our letter,hopefully it wont be much longer,so you're nearly 16 week and feeling little movements,how fab,iam so happy for you both.  

buster-your story of your scan was lovely,had a few giggles to myself,it must of been wonderful to see your 2 babies so healthy and active.   

minnie-welcome to the thread,your story is so sad   ,you have really had such an emotional time with your txt,nobody can really say what you should do with your precious frosties but i agree with sadie if the doctors think you should continue there is still a chance,hope to speak to you many times on this,   

em and jen-all the best for your txt.        

Mrs r-all the best to you and your family for your dad hormone treatment and hoping it helps him,how r u? 

suzee and wishing-how r u 2 mummies to be?


ruth-great to hear your well!  

mr and mrs hoopy-hope the sun is doing the trick and you are having a fab time,  

hi to anybody ive missed,hope all of you are well and tashia and julietta are enjoying your little boys,xxx.

love and ,ranweli..


----------



## mandymcc

Hi, I have just had a FET last Saturday and had a half dose of hcg on the following Monday, it was a natural FET apart from this.  I was wondering if anyone could help me find out when the HCG would leave my system. I know I should wait until the official test date that the GCRM has given me but ...... I just can't.  I have had 2 fresh IVF cycles and 2 FET.  I did falll pregnant with the last FET but unfortunately miscarried after a week and am now on Clexane and asprin for the 2ww.  Any advice would greatly be appreciated as did do a test this morning which came up positive straight away but am now really worrried that it might be a false positive. 
Thanks
Mandy


----------



## emmypops

Ranweli

The drugs are extra - tells you further down the price list - think is £900 !  

Take care 
Emmy xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

all rght all

can i pop in , is anyone planning to go to GRI round about nov-oct time hope to go up then for 3rd icsi  dh has blockage had op got sperm which is frozen me ok , just diabetic 
1st icsi- bfn 
2nd eggs perished , thats worse than getin a bfn . 

hopefully 3rd time lucky .
good luck to all x


----------



## jend (jenny)

sadie hun im back ..............lol 

add me to the list babe !!!!  xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

just a quick post, sorry!

ranweli - good to hear from you, you've not been on much lately. it's great that you and dh are discussing your back-up options as sometimes i think that can help you to relax through your tx (knowing that this one cycle is not the end of the road and all that). the gcrm initially told us to allow an extra £800 to £1000 for drugs but the actual cost will vary depending on the amounts of medication you need. we ended up paying about £650 for ours. there's also an hfea fee of just over £100 on top of the icsi fee but that's it, no other hidden extras. if you speak to them directly they're always very helpful and can usually tell you what you need to know.

minnie - hi, welcome to the thread. i'm sorry to hear you've had such a rough time. the girls and guy on here are a wonderful support and really helped me through my last cycle. we're all here for you whenever you need us.

mandy - hi, welcome to the ggs. i had the same as you, a natural fet at the gcrm with the low dose hcg. i think you should be fine to test now but it's impossible to say without knowing how much hcg you had. i had 2500IUs and since hcg is thought to leave your system (on average) at a rate of 1000IUs a day, i halved that rate just to be sure and so it would have taken at most 5 days for the hcg to leave my system. i tested positive (first test) a week after the injection. here's a link to a post that might help... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

hope you're all well and have had a nice weekend!

wishing x


----------



## minnnie

Hiya

Thank you all for making me feel so welcome! 

And big hugs      to you Sadie for adding me to the list - nice to feel more than just a name on a hospital waiting list.

I wonder how many of you have sat in that little waiting room in GRI at the same time as me?   Isn't it funny how we all stare at the floor and don't talk to one another??!

Good luck to all of you who are currently going through treatment and those of you who have precious little babies on board right now.  It is such an exciting time and sometimes we/I forget that and get lost in all the worry.

Looking forward to chatting.

m

xx


----------



## little miss sunshine

I too have sat in the waiting room at the GRI and often thought if anyone waiting posts/reads FF!!!  

It is funny how no one talks.... I'm normally glued to the telly!! 

Was there the other day in fact and was told that they were changing my treatment..... had just finished Norethisterone so instead of continuing treatment I have to wait until cd21 and have Prostap instead..... so fraustrating!


----------



## spooq

V. quick post, sorry  

Just wondering if anyone was on the "new" protocol at GRI  This is not the tried and tested long or short protocols but was something they were trying out recently but are now no longer doing.

It involved taking Norethisterone and then starting stimms (Menopur) with Cetrotide sometime after cd21 (but not any specific day).

Cheers,

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi girls 

I wonder if I can join this thread, I've spoken to a few of you on other threads.

I start my tx at GCRM on Thursday with my Prostap injection and then I'm at the mercy of my body for my next AF to arrive.

I have been provisionally told that EC should be 14/15 October at the latest.

Good luck to everyone and hope we all get the outcome that we all deserve. Sending lots of      that we all get that  much longed for .

Jo xx


----------



## wishing...

hi jo, glad you've joined us!  sounds like you might have 2 gcrm cycle buddies on this thread - emmy and jen should be having tx the same time as you.

little miss sunshine, hi!  sounds like you were supposed to be on the "new" protocol that suzi's talking about but were changed mid-way?


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, not much to report from me......had a bit of a dodgy tummy all weekend so never got up to very much other than cheering on Celtic at Motherwell 
Although I'm not stressing just now about ttc, I cant help keeping an eye on what CD I'm on, when I'm due to ovulate etc etc etc Old habits die hard eh! Got letter from GRI saying if I send a cheque for £32.80 I can have a copy of all my notes. Discussing next steps with DH last night, definitely not contemplating TX at GCRM til the new year, 2 TX's in one year was enough to contend with. In one mind I'm excited to try GCRM but I'm also totally ****ting it when we do go as I think we'll prob only be able to have 1 shot privately, god this never gets any easier does it!
Well my dad is back seeing the oncologist this Thurs so should be starting his treatment soon, so hoping he responds well!  

jo - welcome to the thread hunni & wishing you lots of luck for your TX!!!!! Is this your 1st TX?

suzi - how you doing luv?

minnie - hiya luv! glad you've joined us! What an awful time you've had, my heart goes out to you  If i were in your shoes I'd def need to go for it with your frosties, you need to give it a go luv, theres still a chance & where there is a chance there is always hope. It just takes one. Thinking of you lots & looking forward to 'chatting' more 

little miss - nice to have you on board too

jend - hello, I've had 2 BFN's this year from ICSI  Cant face the potential of 3 in one year so we're having a wee break the now & going 'au natural' for a good few mths! I hope it def is 3rd time lucky for you hunni   

mandy - nice to meet you & I really hope it is good news for you!   

ranweli - how you doing luv? You're quite entitled to your rant, god I so know how you're feeling! I've often thought 'why us' etc etc. Stay strong, its almost your turn  I'm doing ok, secretly hoping & praying like mad that we achieve a natural miracle these coming months 

sadie -  fab that all is well with your little bubs, sounds like you're maybe starting to enjoy this whole preggie thing & are stressing less!  dont work too hard & keep thinking of a nice wee break to the caravan! You take care  

ruth - you must be in a similar area to me as the RAH & Southern are my 2 hosps as well. I'm sure you'll be well looked after at the southern. Good luck for your antenatal appt tomorrow  

jen - got everything crossed for you with this cycle   

elmo - thinking of you hunni xx

emmy - not long til your back on the wagon again, wishing you lots of luck 

wishing - thats lovely news about your friend having a little boy, you'll not be far behind her! I'd be sticking with Marco as well if I were you, I think the man is god!  Thanks for the nice words about my dad  take care  

hoopies - when you back? feels like you's have been away forever!  Hope its been fun! Mr Hoopy - I was at motherwell on Sat & cheered extra loud for you!  Are you back for Alborg on wed nite? Fear not if you're not I'll do some extra cheering, singing & shouting for you again, lets hope we've got reason to be happy!!!

hope all you new mummies are doing well & your little darlings are behaving! 

To all those preggers.....take care & look after your precious cargo

to those on TX or jst starting......good luck!

to those in Limbo/waiting/having break.......stay strong & keep the faith  

Mrs R xx


----------



## Elmo22

Suzi, I was on Norethisterone and then started stimms (Menopur) with Cetrotide. I am totally clueless - I didn't know this was a new thing. The GRI told me that they are changing my treatment slightly for next time (don't know what to.) I only got 6 eggs and though 5 fertilised, only 2 made it so no frosties. I felt like a bit of a failure when I spoke to the woman on the phone today cos she said I hadn't responded as well as they thought I would.  
Are they changing your next cycle? 


Hello and big   to everyone. Minnie, nice to meet you. This is a great thread, you'll get a lot of info and help here.


Elmo x


----------



## mandymcc

Wishing, thank you for that. I had the same as you so think it should be out out my system, its been a week now as I had hcg last Monday morning. I did another test today (2 actually) and they are still positive so I'II keep testing every day until I go to the GCRM on Thursday.  My cat is acting really weird as well, which might sound strange but he is pawing me like I am his mum!! He also did this the time I got pregnant but sadly miscarried, the other times when the I got negative results he just ignored me!

Would just like to say a big thank you to everyone on this site. I haven't posted before but I do come on whenever I need some reassurance and it has been such a big help along the way.  I wish everyone the very best of luck and lots of baby dust.

Mandy
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jend- Nice to see you back. Good luck 3rd time lucky chick. Will add you to list no probs.

Mandy- Nice to meet you. Good luck with cycle. Kim had natural cycle with hgc and clexane aspirin. Think the drugs should be out of your system by now but does depend on dose. But think it looking good so far if you only had a small amount. Good luck. When is offficial test date? Will add you to list.

Sunshine- Welcome to thread. Good luck with cycle will add you to list.

Jo- Nice to meet you. I am sure you will be cycling around same time as some of the other girls. Always nice to have company. Good luck will add you to the list.

Elmo- Hope the change to your treatment next time give you a better result.  

Minnie- Here for you anytime.

MrsR- Think you are very brave and it sometimes does help to have a wee break so that when next time comes round you are more focused on success. But it still hurts. Good luck with trying naturally meantime. 

Ranweli- You rant away honey. The waiting game is just so awful. I am going to come round and beat them up if they don't get their act together soon.  It is really hard when you see things being so easy for other people. But I think all this made me stop and think how precious life is and how lucky I am in so many ways even if my treatment hadn't worked this time. You will get there honey and although I know it is a hard road never lose sight of the end result and never give up hope. You friend maybe just takes life a wee bit more for granted than the rest of us. You are a really special person.

Girls and guys am bushed. Nightshift last night and dayshift for 3 starting tomorrow. Am going to get dinner and then early bed. Catch up with you all hopefully before i go away for weekend.

Hope you are all.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Mandy- GCRM PUPO OTD 18/09/09 

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09 

little miss sunshine- GRI Waiing to have prostap

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Well well this thread has been v busy today after me saying how quiet it had been recently!  Nice to hear from everybody and to have a couple of new people join us.

Ranweli - like wishing said, drugs at GCRM are extra.  We had to pay for our ICSI treatment at our last appointment but haven't paid drugs yet.  You pay for them when you get them I think coz you pay the drugs company not GCRM.  At least I think that's what happens -will let you know next week!  Nurse said prob £650.

Jo - I'm at GCRM and hoping for EC around the 13th.  Am sure we'll cross paths at some point over the next few weeks.  I'm the one with the older man who looks permanently uncomfortable!    I'm soooo excitied.  Have to phone and order my drugs on Friday.  I'm on the short protocol so go straight to stims (Menopur).  Look forward to being your cycle buddie!

Lots of love to everyone else (you'll prob realise by now that I'm useless at personals!)

Jen xxx


----------



## little miss sunshine

THANKS for the warm welcome everyone  

  for everyone!!

Little Miss Sunshine xxx


----------



## Jo1968

Jen - That's great that I have a cycle buddy, I believe Emmypops will also be our cycle buddy. We can all bounce our symptoms off each other.

I'm still pretty lost with all the ins and outs. We've also just paid for our treatment and haven't yet paid for our drugs. Did you require to have the prostap injection? Not sure when we will have to order the drugs. Pat told us that I would start stim on day 2 of my next AF and at the very latest my EC would be 14/15th.

How are you feeling? I'm excited but apprehensive as it the unknown. This will be our only shot other than if we win the lottery!

Mandy - Good luck for your test day. Will have everything crossed for you.  

Emmypops - When does your tx start again?

Sadie - thanks for adding me to the list.

Mrs R - Yes this is my 1st tx, I am nearly 40 and do not qualify for any goes on NHS. I have been lucky to conceive in the past but unfortunately this resulted in an ectopic and I lost my right tube but I'm taking the positive from it that at least I can conceive.

Baby dust to everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls, what a miserable day    Never mind I'm sure you lot will keep me chirpy  

Jo  - Hi there my cycle buddies - my tx starts with pillpopping (Norethisterone) on 23 Sep - a week today !  I think my tx is specially tailored for the "older woman" with low AMH (2.9). My EC (if I make it that far) should be w/c 20 Oct I think - I hav an appointment next Monday to go over all the dates and collect my drugs! (The drugs company will call you and aask for payment before they despatch the drugs, by the way  )  This is our 3rd attempt and our last with my own eggs since we are on the list for donor eggs and will try that next (if we need to   ) as it increases our chances from 3% to 34%  

Sadie - Thanks for the list update - enjoy your weekend away  

Mandy - I have evrtything crossed for you - looking good at the mo  

Mrs R - Hope you are ok - best of luck for your Dad on Thurs  

Ranweli - Hope you are hangin on in there hunni - what a wait you've had   

I am imprisoned in the house at the mo cos DD and I are giving potty training a go - she's doing really well but only peed once since she got up this morning so think she must be holding it in   

Am a little apprehansive about venturing out yet but maybe a wee trip to the shops this aft would be ok  

Take care GGs  

Emmy xx


----------



## buster24

just popped on to say hi, hope everyone is well.
minnie i sent you a pm.
love kim xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi Jo!

I'm soooo excited about getting started.  To be honest, not that apprehensive although I'm sure the 2ww madness will get to me eventually.  Think it's because we've decided that if it doesn't work we'll just have to find the money from somewhere for another shot after Christmas.  I didn't get the Prostap jab.  Is that the long protocol?  I'm on the short one.  Was told to phone this week to order drugs as they take a week to come and then they'll be here for when AF decides to arrive.  I had my ovarian assessment on day 1 of my cycle and nurse said that if that had been my baseline they would prob have waited til day 3 for my stims.  Only thing I am stressing about is how I'm going to get time off work and how I'm going to keep this quiet from my parents and friends!  We live 1hr 45 from clinic so will need to take whole day off for each scan and then I can't take a day off then go back for a couple of days and then take another day off without them being v suspicious (I'm a teacher so can't book holidays).  Luckily I think EC and ET are going to fall during my Oct hols.  So think I'm just going to have to be 'ill' for a week.

Hope everyone else well tonight.

Jen xxx


----------



## minnnie

Hi folks

Had a bizarre day today.

Was at a funeral this morning.  At work this afternoon got cited as a witness in grievance proceedings against my boss ( who is a total star!)

Then I saw an accident on the way home from work tonight.  

I was in the rush hour traffic moving out of town through the Gorbals when this mad cyclist tried to cross through the traffic from one side of the road to the other.  A car in the inside lane didn't see him and sent him flying.  I think the guy was knocked out, he was certainly in a bad way, and his bike bounced off of the roof of my friend's brand new car.  She was a bit shaken but at least she made it home!

I then came home and in a fit of god knows what decided to make a chicken pie for dinner - from scratch having never made a pie before, complete with puff pastry!  No I hadn't been drinking and it was very nice but a lot of work at 7o'clock at night.

So now I am in my bed thinking that I didn't have madcap days like this when I was on IVF.  Or did I and I just didn't notice them??

Maybe those drugs are better for us than we realise!!! 

Kim - thanks for your pm, sent you one back  

Emmy - hope you had a successful day and managed to get out and about without any little mishaps! 

To all the newbies - welcome, you will love this site, it will keep you sane when the world about you is going mad!

Hope you've all had a good day.  Keep up the good fight folks! 

m
xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Well its scan day for me tomorrow!!  I'm trying sooooo hard not to get worked up and anxious but its starting already!!    Not feeling at my happiest at the moment so thats probably not helping.

I've not been on and done personals in a while but I promise I will soon!!

Welcome to the new girls to the thread and hi and big   to everyone.

Suzee xx


----------



## hoopy74

First and foremost, that is us back, just read some of the posts. Me and Mrs Hoopys thoughts are with you both who had the crappy news we all do not want to hear, keep chin up, both been there and it doesnt get any easier. However, we can bounce back and will  , a motto i have always liked is we will not be defeated and i believe in that.

mrs r sorry about your dad, never rains when it pours however faith   can help, it helps me really does. I suppose when your aunt is a nun it should tho lol

Every1 else take care and will get back into swing of it soon

Plane was delayed nearly 2 hours and arrived back at half 4 this morn! Holiday was fab tho really relaxing. Wishing believe you seen your wee1 on a scan and tht is great news.


----------



## Jo1968

Hi Girls

Can't believe I'm nearly at the start line! 7.30 tomorrow morning I'll be banging down the door to get in for my injection.

Do the side effects start straight away or take a day or two to build up, just so that I can warn DH to stay out of the road.

Jen - I'm like you excited and apprehensive at the same time. I'm not sure what is classed as the long or short protocol. The clinic have confirmed that I would need Prostap – 3.75mg x 1,Menopur 75IU x 48 amps, Ovitrelle 6,500IU x 1, Pregnyl 1,500IU X 1, so not sure what protocol that is. At the present time we've limited ourselves to 1 shot and hopefully we will get some frosties as after the ectopic last year don't really know if I want to keep putting myself through this. I haven't been told anything about baseline scans, not really sure what to expect and when I would likely get this.

Emmypops - Hello cycle buddy, will the clinic arrange for the drugs company to phone we after I've had the prostap injection, worried that it might be too late and I won't receive the drugs in time. I've got everything crossed for you and hopefully this time you will get the result you deserve although that's a fantastic increase from 3% to 34% if you have to go down the donor route.

I hope all you ladies are well and I will get to know all your names and eventually be able to do personals.

Take care and sending lots of   to each and everyone of you.

Jo xx


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Girls,

I have read a few of your posts and am encouraged by the BFPs and like the other topics everyone seems very positive and supportive...I am new to FF...just today and wrote my first post earlier...so please forgive me - the abbreviations are complicated...

I am too at GCRM from ICSI and had our ET (is that embroy transfer) on the 10th.  This is our first cycle...and now we are in that dreaded 2WW, with an outcome date of the 23rd.

Not sure which protocol we were on...but we did downrigging (is that what you call it?) and then the daily injects.

Not sure if i can help anyone but wanted to say hi...

I may of seen some of you in passing...i had to laugh my DP is also the one who looks freaked out in the waiting room  making jokes (mainly about me) with the nurses.

cheers,

sammy1521


----------



## JJ1980

Sammy - Welcome to the thread and good luck with the 2ww.  Think if you downreg then that is classed as long protocol.  Maybe see you at GCRM but think we'll probably miss each other as I'm not due to start until the week after your test day.

Jo - think you must be on the long protocol as I don't have to do anything until I start on Menopur.  Take 150 IU of it every day and then 3 days after that take an antagonist (either cetrotide or orgalutran 0.25mg not sure which one I''ll have) as well for the rest of the time.  Should probably be about 10 days and then EC.  Baseline scan is before I start drugs to make sure my lining is nice and thin apparently.  Just looking at my notes just now and it says if your drugs haven't already been ordered to call 10 days before your expected period start date.  Maybe you should just call and ask what the score is with drug ordering and then that'll make sure everything is ready for you.  

Suzee -Good luck with your scan tomorrow. I'm sure all wil be fine.

Hoopies - Glad you had a great holiday and hope you are thoroughly refreshed and raring to go!

Minnie - Hope today was better than yesterday for you!


Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hello everyone
my god what a busy  few pages!!!!

suzi i was so sorry to hear about your bfn  hope you are doing better now and its good to hear you have a plan of action,after our first fail at the nuffield our consultant(conway or wa***R) told us we woud have to try cetroide next time when we went to the gcrm macro told us no way for this drug as not good for people who have responsed and with good amh levels you maybe want to talk to them about it gain

elmo so sorry about your bfn  

mrs r what can i say so much bad news for one person   glad to read that everyone had there    heads on hope all your family are doing good and sending you lots of     (mr hoopy at the game so that should save you shouting to much   )

elliej nice to hear from you again that is great news about your freinds twins my cousin had twins last year(with ivf) and they came at 32wks and now a year on they can run rings around us all  hope haribo(great name made me laugh) is doing good as well

ruth congatulations on your scan you must be so excited now will you find out before the birth what you are gong to have

kim thats geat news that work have let you reduce your hours now you really can take the time to enjoy being pregant i had to laugh at your scan my cousins twins done the same thing through all there scan and now the little girl still rules the roost her poor brother is demented with her

wishing all so great news about your wee  bubba have you got any symptons yet

ranwelli i  hope your doing good not long now!!

suzee good luck with your scan tomorrow i cant believe how quickly time is moving(easy for me to say i am not the one being sick all the time )

hello and welcome to all the new girls hope all your dreams come true as you have probably noticed this can be a very succesful thread 

hello to everyone else this is the longest post i have ever done never again will i go away for two weeks my fingers are sore typing   

well as mr hoppy said we had a great time did nothing(but football  ) for two weeks but as were hopefully be starting tratment in nov/dec timw we are back on the healthy "my body is a tepmle" road
    
take care 

mrs hoppy


----------



## emmypops

Hiya Girlies

Jo - Better call GCRM and check - they can get the drugs really quickly so I wouldn't worry    My drugs are arriving on Friday and I just paid for them yesterday ! Best of luck for tomorrow  

Jen - It must be so difficult getting time off when you're a teacher - I guess you will just hav to do whatever you have to as this is much more important then your job    Where do you live?

Sammy - Best of luck with the 2ww - its a real nightmare isn't it - never mind only a week to go    I prob won't bump into you at GCRM either as my first appointment to collect my drugs is 22nd !

Hoopies - Welcome back - the board just hasn't been the same without you   

Suzee - Best of luck for tomorrow  

Minnnnie - Sounds like quite a day you had yesterday - hope today was less eventful   

Not much happening here - just counting the days til we start again - 5 days and counting .........

Take care all  

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sammy- Welcome I will add you to the list. Good luck for outcome date. We all here for support anytime.

Suzee- Just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow. Will keep checking to find out how things go. Hope the morning sickness settles soon.

Hoopies- Glad you had great hol.

Well hello to everyone am just in from work and knacked. Off to bed as up again at 06.30.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Mandy- GCRM PUPO OTD 18/09/09 

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09 

little miss sunshine- GRI Waiing to have prostap

sammy1521- GCRM PUPO OTD 23/09/08 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Jo1968

Hi girls

That's me been and had my prostap injection, in and out in 5 minutes - don't know what I was expecting.

Asked about the drugs and Collette confirmed that she would order them for me today and let me know when they arrive.

She said that AF should arrive within the next 7 to 14 days. Has anybody gone the full 14 days? She also said that if AF doesn't arrive by 2 weeks today, to call and get a blood test done. What would that blood test tell them and would it stop me from starting the stimulating?

So many questions!

Babydust to everyone.

Jo xx


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Jo,

I was the same as you with the prostap..in at 7:30 in the morning...the drive in was longer then the appointment.  I went 10 days on the injection before AF came...and i was thankful.  The bloodwork and scan was day 1 of the cycle where they checked to see everything was ready to begin and we learnt how to give the injections...i cried my heart out...it was so surreal...my DP...who had to give the injections...was so scared cause i hate needles...but honestly it was all for nothing...he was a Star and it made me feel closer to the end.  Plus the injections took away the side effects i have having with the prostap.

Thanks for adding me to the list and the warm welcomes everyone...I am lookign forward to being involved.

sammy


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

it's been sooo busy on here! hi to all the new girls. i've only time for a quickie just now but will try to get back on later this afternoon...

suzee - just wanted to wish you all the best for your first scan this morning!!! it's such an amazing experience, enjoy it!

jo - wanted to wish you good luck for your prostap but you're an early bird and have been and gone already!

mandy - good luck for the gcrm today! i look forward to _officially_ hearing your good news!

wishing x


----------



## Jo1968

Sammy & Wishing - thanks for coming back to me. I thought the traffic might be quite back going back through Glasgow, work in Bellshill and didn't fancy sitting in the traffic for ages. As it is I could probably have went a bit late but hey ho I've been now.

Mandy - good luck for today and as Wishing said can't wait to see your official post.

Jo xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just a quick post for me,

suzee-all the best today for seeing your wee baby on the scan,will be back on later to read all about it.  

mandy-good luck on your otd and lets hear the good news later(official).

love ranweli.xxx


----------



## angel_lass

Hi there we are wiaitn for first appointment at the GRI we go on monday  

I am overweight and I just KNOW my BMI will be too high for treatment although i have lost a stone  

Will they put me on the waiting list and tell me to loose weifght or will they tell me to loose weight and come back only to be at the bottom of the list again??

I thought maybe one or two of you might have been in the same situation and be in the 'know'..!!

Thanks ladies


----------



## buster24

hi everyone how are yous all.
I am knackered and very very lazy never got out of bed till 1pm today, 
and still feel so so tired
speak soon
love kimxxxxx


----------



## mandymcc

Hi everyone, had it confirmed this morning  BFP  - its official .I can't quite believe it yet and am terrified it will all go wrong again but I need to try to relax as am sure being so uptight all the time will not be good for the baby. I keep going to loo to check that all is well down there, I'm sure they must  think I have some sort urine infection as I'm off to the loo so often!  I'm off to my GP now to get another prescription for clexane for the next 8 weeks.  I feel a bit more secure taking that as my protein c levels were low before , which could have contributed to the miscarriage the last time.  There was a couple in front of us at the GCRM that also got a positive today so the nurse was all excited, which was really sweet and she gave us a big hug. I'm really grateful to the GCRM, I have found the level of care to be really high and personable and can highly recommend them. They are always happy to answer all questions, and we probably did call them on a daily basis.  I have my first scan booked for the 9th October so will relax a bit more when I see the heartbeat.  Good luck to everyone and I hope that all your dreams come true.
Mandy
xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

hope you're all well...

suzee - just wondering how your scan went today? 

mandy - hope you're appointment at the gcrm went well. 

emmy - how's the potty training going?!!  not long now till tuesday! i'll make a little wish that this one is going to work a treat and next summer will bring you a little brother or sister for your daughter...

                          

  

                          

jen - it's so difficult to fit tx around work! hope you manage to sort something out. "ill" sounds to good to me! good luck...

                              

  

                              

jo - glad you got started okay this morning. good luck for your cycle...
                              

  

                              

kim - glad the twins are getting on well. remember to rest up while you've got the chance! 

elmo - will you be having a follow-up consultation at the gri before your next cycle? 

ruth - how did your first antenatal appointment go? i didn't realise we could have our first antenatal appointment at a local surgery, i thought that didn't start till after your booking appointment at the hospital. i'm all confused now!  i saw my gp last monday, just before 8 weeks, and she just said that she would refer me to marco and to expect a letter from the southern with a booking appointment date, which would probably be at 12-14 weeks. do you know how long i should expect to wait before i get the letter? i know my gp's done her bit as i received my prescriptions exemption card through the post a few days ago. hmmm, i wonder how long i should wait before i chase them up! 

sadie - hope you're having a nice time seeing your sister. it must be difficult to get to see each other often living so far apart? i can't believe that i'm already 9 weeks! dh has totally lost count and thought we were only at 8 weeks.  and you're nearly 17 weeks! wow, you were still in your first trimester when we had our good news! hope you have a lovely break this weekend...

ranweli - it can be so hard to go through fertility problems and you're right, it's made even worse when you see people around you falling pregnant at the drop of a hat, and even worse when they don't seem to realise how lucky they are. as hard as it can be, it can sometimes help to remember just how lucky you and your dh are to have each other. it takes a strong relationship to go through tx and in our case it has only helped to make our bond even stronger than it was before. try to stay positive about your tx at the gri and i'll make a little wish that your dreams will have come true by christmas... 

minnie - hope you're doing okay.  are you going to have another consultation with the gri to discuss your next step?

suzi - how are you doing? 

mrs r - your notes were expensive - mine were only a tenner! and i know what you mean, it is impossible to not think about ttc even when you're not actively ttc! the more i tried _not_ to think about it, the more i was aware of it! hope your dad is doing okay and his appointment today goes well.  wishing for a natural miracle for you... 

jend - it will be third time lucky!   

little miss sunshine - good luck with your tx! 

mr hoopy - glad you had a nice holiday. our scan was so unreal but amazing. do you have a date to start your tx at the gri? you're right, never give up, your dreams will come true...       

sammy - good luck for your otd! not long till tuesday... 

mrs hoopy - sounds like you've both come back refreshed from your holiday. i'm doing great thanks. i've had a few symptoms, mostly just being tired and nauseous but very happy that my boobs are taking over the world! well, okay, maybe not the world! they were never much to begin with so any boost is pretty amazing!  not long till your tx, take care of your "temple"!! 

angel lass - good luck for your first appointment on monday! i _think_ they'll put you on the waiting list if they want you to lose weight but i'm afraid i don't know. 

i know i've missed loads of people out - sorry, there are just too many of us! hi to everyone!

wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

mandy,

sorry, i was posting while you were posting! 

that is fantastic news!!! congratulations on your      !!!!!


it's hard not to worry and i'm totally with you on the knicker-checking  but have faith that everything is fine and your wee baby (or babies!) will be absolutely fine in there. you're on the heparin this time so it's not like before.

not long till your scan! if you're anything like me the time will fly by, so i hope you are like me! to be honest, the scan actually made it all seem totally _un_real to me - i just couldn't get my head around the fact that there is really a little baby with it's own heartbeat inside me! 

brilliant news, you and your dh must be so chuffed!

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Wow huge congrats Mandy                    

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone 

I can't believe how busy this thread has suddenly become it is almost impossible to keep up with everyone. Hi there and welcome to all the girls who have just joined us.

Mandy many congratulations on your BFP. 

Suzee hope your scan went well this morning.

Jend nice to see you back wishing you the best of luck with your next tx.

Wishing I know what you mean about not knowing where the time goes thats me 10 weeks today, I am into double figures now. 

When I went to my GP last week I was told the next step was for me to make an appointment with the antenatal clinic which is held within my own GP practice. This is run by the midwifes who also work in the local hospital and they visit different GP surgery's on different days of the week. I now have named midwife who I will see whenever I have an appointment in the local surgery and she will also arrange for my booking in appointment in the S. General which she said I would probably get around 15 or 16 weeks when I would be due to have a scan with them. I was told I should get a letter from them within 2 to 3 weeks and if not I was to give them a phone. I was also given a load of information along with my own set of notes which I have to take with me to every appointment I have. 

Maybe you will be receiving most of your antenatal care at the S. General. You could maybe give your surgery a call and ask if they have an antenatal clinic. I have been told that I will not be entitled to any antenatal care at my local hospital because I want to go to the S. General and the only care I will receive from them before the birth will be my booking in appointment and a 15 wk scan. To be honest I found the appointment a bit overwhelming as she seemed to be giving me too much information to be able to take in but once I went home and read through everything it didn't seem so bad.

Hope everyone else is well

Love Ruth


----------



## JJ1980

Congratulations Mandy!  That's fab news.  So pleased for you!!  

Emmy - you are totally right about this being more important than my job, especially as I don't even like my job very much.  DP was joking the other day that he's worried the only reason I want to do this is to be able to give up my job!  Hopefully the dates will work out well and I'll not need more than 5 days off, otherwise I'll need to get sick note and I'm not sure how honest doctors have to be when they write them!  Live near Dumfries BTW.  Not long now til you get started...

Jo - Glad first injection was uneventful.  Hopefully all of your tx will be as straightforward!

Hi to everyone else!  Yay - it's Friday tomorrow!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Have been popping on and off all day to see how Suzee got on. Hope you are okay chick.

Mandy-                            this is such great news. Well done. I am still knicker checking at nearly 17weeks so don't think you are alone.

Jo- Glad all went well. That you on the road. Lots of         thoughts and                 for you.

Sammy-             and          coming your way.

Angel- Welcome to the thread. Good luck with Monday. I think they changed there BMI target to 35. I can't tell you what they would do but if you are over this they may give you some time to lose and then bring you back.

Wishing- Thanks I will try to have fun. Am just so tired being back at work am really looking forward to getting some rest. DH going golfing so I will be relaxing and reading my book. Time is going in for both of us and hard to believe I am nearly 17weeks. My friend is from Glasgow and had treatment at GCRM and was referred to Southern by her GP for her antenatal care. There is no clinic at her local GP. She phoned them after not hearing from them and her ref had been sitting on a desk somewhere not actioned and she had to wait till 16weeks pg before she got seen. Not trying to put you off but don't leave it to chance. She wasn't very impressed. Good luck.

Ranweli- Hi how's you? 

Well am so tired need to go to bed. Just can't concentrate anymore. I am back at hospital for scan and consultant appt again next Wed 24th. So can't wait to see baby again.

Hi to all

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG


























































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET 

Suzee- GRI 

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09 

little miss sunshine- GRI Waiing to have prostap

sammy1521- GCRM PUPO OTD 23/09/08 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## minnnie

Hiya

Mandy -       - what can I say? You must be more than over the moon!  Huge enormous congratulations.  Now feet up and let your other half do all the running. 

Suzee - came on to see how today went.  Thinking of you x

I have now seen 3 accidents in 3 days.  Have told my boss that it is now too dangerous to come to work besides there are so many people to get to know on this thread that I will need at least a week off work!

Hope you are all doing ok.  Thank crunchie its Friday tomorrow.

m
xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

suzee - hope everything went okay yesterday.

sadie - i'm all confused about this antenatal care lark, it's more mysterious than the whole ivf thing!  i think my gp's surgery has a midwife clinic.  do you think i should phone and just ask the receptionist there?  she might know what women normally do?  it'll be 2 weeks on monday since i saw my gp.  i know she dealt with her side of things as i've had my prescriptions exemption card through the post.  i might try calling (the southern?) if i don't hear by the middle of next week.  i'm starting to wish we'd chosen yorkhill now but really we'll be happier knowing that marco's got some say in our care if need be.  think we're going to book another scan at the gcrm too which will be with him as the nurses only do the early pregnancy scans.  hope you have a wonderful weekend away and are able to just put your feet up and relax.  i'm getting too used to not working - i'm in bed with the laptop and plan on staying here for a wee while longer to complete an online job application.  do you think they'd let me go to the interview wearing my pyjamas?!!    not long till your next scan now...  it must be reassuring to be able to see your baby so often and know that he or she is doing well.  do you know whether you'll find out if you're having a boy or a girl?

ruth - what do you think, should i call my surgery and ask about the midwife appointments they run there?  it's all so much to take in!  it doesn't help that different regions do things in different ways so that when you read in your books that your first appointment won't be till your booking appointment around 12 weeks that's not necessarily right!  oh, my head hurts now!    sounds like your midwife appointment was pretty full on but very useful so hopefully that'll be what they recommend...

hope everyone's well.

wishing x


----------



## Jo1968

Thanks to everyone for their good luck messages, it's nice to be a part of something where everybody totally understands what your going through and the pressures that it brings.

I don't think any of my friends who have had children naturally understand and think that I'm over exaggerating everything. When I told one of my friends that I was starting with an injection she text me to say good luck with your tests. Does she not realise that thats what I've been having for the last year or so!! Sorry for the rant.

Mandy - Congratulations that's the second BFP that I've read today. I knew that the success rates that the GCRM were having were good but the knowledge that you and another had one in the same day really keeps me positive.

Babydust to everyone and if I don't get back on today, have a great weekend and look forward to seeing more BFPs in the coming weeks.

Love Jo xx


----------



## suzee

Hi,

Sorry for keeping you all waiting!!  I don't have internet at home so have to use it in work  

Well scan went really really well, pictures very clear and TWO yes TWO    lovely heartbeats fluttering away!!  I'm still in shock, poor DH doesn't know if he's coming or going but we're both over the moon!!

Mandy - congrats on your   well done you must be on     

I haven't taken much in since then so I'll catch up on personals later.

A very delighted but petrified Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

         

congratulations! that's amazing news! oh my god!

         

i'm so glad everything's okay, i was starting to get worried that we hadn't heard from you. have they adjusted your dates at all? are we back in sync now or are you still 9 weeks today?

hope you and your dh are coping with this revelation, it's going to be fantastic! 

wishing xx

p.s. you'll have to get yourself a twin ticker now!


----------



## suzee

Hi Wishing,

They've given me a new date of 28th April (40wks) but don't reckon I'll 'hang on' til then. GP said they may section me at 38 wks so I'm not quite sure   I'll wait until I've seen midwife and see what thay say.

Yea I'll have to sort ticker etc out!!

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

aww, we're nearly a week apart now!    our due date's 22nd april but if you go at 38 weeks and i'm a wee bit early our bubs could still end up sharing their birthdays!  

did the hospital tell you what to do about your antenatal care?  will your first appointment be your booking appt at the gri or have you to go to see the midwife at your local surgery?  i'm not sure if you've read back on the last few posts but if you have you'll know that i'm all confused about this!

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Wishing,

I've to have my booking appt at the GRI or Princess Royal Maternity, they said sooner rather than later so that'll be in a few wks then I've to see my midwife at GP surgery at 15wks as opposed to 20 wks 'cos its twins (still can't get my head round saying that).  At 15 wks I've just to call the surgery and ask for a midwife appt.  They don't send for me. HTH 

Suzee x


----------



## wishing...

what does HTH mean?!

is the gri your local hospital?  would you have been going there if you hadn't had your tx there?

w x


----------



## suzee

HTH - hope this helps

They gave the choice of Princess Royal or Queens mothers (which we're cloder to) but we chose PRM as we had tx there and also its the newer hosp.  Also my sis has had babies at both and she said she preferred the PRM.

S x


----------



## wishing...

so you'll be the same as me then - our local gp surgery midwives won't be the ones who work at our maternity hospital.  the princess royal seems great and very big!  i went to see my friend and her new baby there last week and got totally lost!  i wasn't too keen on yorkhill/queen mothers either as they're closing it at the end of next year so figured it'll be gradually falling into disrepair.  maybe that's a bit harsh but at least they're developing the southern and princess royal rather than letting them go!


----------



## bubbles06

suzee-wot great news,bet that was a shock for dh,i too was wondering if all was ok not hearing from you but it was worth the wait,iam sooooooooooo happy for you and dh as i remember wot uve been through this year.                 .

wishing-hope your enjoying your pjama day,iam i myself have just got changed, ,got a stinking cold and feel rotten,

hi to everyone else,

love and    ,
ranweli.


----------



## Ruth.2

Suzee congratulations on your scan. I can't believe your having twins. You must be in shock all over again now. 

Wishing I am sure there would be no harm in giving your surgery a call to see if you can get a midwife appointment. They will probably know a bit more about how things are run in your area. Try not to stress too much about it all though I am sure it will all be sorted out soon. Even if you were to give the southern a call I am sure they would be quite helpful and then you might feel a bit more relaxed about it all.

Love Ruth


----------



## emmypops

Wow Suzee - go girl  - twinnies - how fantastic (and scary !)           

Look after yourself and those wee ones  

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

just a quick one girls (& boy) cos PC has been playing up recently.....

Suzee......fantastic news.....double trouble but twice the joy! Well done  

Many - congrats on your BFP 

hoopies - good to have you both back! 

luv n hugs to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Suzee - that's great news!!!!!  We were all worrying about you.  Very pleased to hear that you've two little bundles on board - wow!!!!  

Ranweli - I join you with the stinking cold thing!!!   I've had it for nearly 2 weeks and eventually caved and went to the docs for antibiotics to shift it as it's now a chest/sinus infection.  Am stressing coz I'm due to start tx in a fortnight and really want to be feeling 100% fit and well to give my body best chance of succeeding with this.  Hope you feel better soon and sorry for moaning!!!  Think DP has had enough of me moping about feeling sorry for myself so need another outlet!  

Hope everyone else is well and feeling pleased it'd friday,

Jen xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls (and boy!)

Hope you are all ok.  So many posts to catch up on - just wanted to say congratulations to Mandy, that is wonderful news!  Your post gave me hope as friends of ours are going through tx at the gcrm and were getting their results yesterday, have not heard how they're doing yet and I have been beside myself 
I'm hoping that they were the other couple you saw in the clinic who got the positive.

Suzee - wow, twins! OMG has it sunk in yet?

Ruth, Sadie, Kim, Wishing - hope you guys are all taking it easy?

Ranweli, Mrs R, Emmy, Jo, Jen, Suzi - hi to you all and hope you're all doing ok.

Hoopies - hope you guys enjoyed your holiday.

Hope I've not missed anyone out, I hardly ever post and only tend to pop on and post very quickly when I can - the thread is so fast paced and I don't seem to get time enough to read all the posts properly.  Anyway, hope no one minds me posting occasionally, this thread was a great support to me when we were going through tx and it's great there are so many people on it now.

Love Boo x


----------



## minnnie

Suzee

       

Well done!  Gosh you had us worried!  Thank goodness everything is well.  And wee twinnies no less - WOW!

You take good care of yourself and enjoy every minute of this special time.

m

xx


----------



## little miss sunshine

Suzee -    WOW... twins... COOL...   

Take care of yourself...

love

Little Miss Sunshine xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

mandy congrats on your    you must be on cloud   has it sunk in yet?

suzee omg!!!!twins that is great news all that sickness and now you know the reason you both must be  

jo  how are you did you start on prostap(sorry brain never took in all the posts after we came back from holiday) and if you did hope you cope better than me i am offically    on that drug (some people have said that they never noticed  )

jen i cant bellieve that you start in two weeks time has flewn in dont worry about not being well that will just stress you and make it worse tray and relax and let it take its course(easier said than done)

boo i can only speak for me but i love you posting seeing rosa always makes me smile she is so gorgeous and gives the rest of us hopexx

mrs r how are you i know you said you were going au natural for the next wee while and this is probably stupid but ave you tried the billings method(natural conception)

ranweli  hope your cold clears up soon and you feel better

anyway i can not believe we are back home i had to start back work on thursday and been working all weekend so i am totally depressed  keep saying "this time last week" but day off tomorrow and that should be me back to normal once the suitcase go up in the loft its like what holiday!!  
hope everyone had a good weekend and sorry for anyone i missed

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Girls,

Great news all around...congrats to Mandy on your BFP and to Suzee who are expecting twins.

Im not having a good day...i feel bad posting this here cause everyone has such good news...but i feel connected to everyone here.

My OTD is tomorrow and i took a chance and tested this morning...and got a BFN.... .  i was in shock because i am certain im pregnant...(if you can be in this state of hormone overload and crazyiness).  and then the devastation kicks in.  We are to deliver our sample to GCRM tomorrow morning and im scared to death...all my hope is gone...im just numb.

What are the chances that 1 day will make a difference? My retrieval was on the 8th so what day does that make me?  I have searched the internet to check my brand to see if i used a HPT that tested high levels of HCG...but i cant find it....

Anything to help me get through this is sooo needed....


----------



## bubbles06

sammy-so sorry hun,idont know much about hpts but you can get different varieties,hope someone else can help and sending you      ,love ranweli


----------



## suzee

Sammy - Did you use a pee stick because you can get a false positive with these tests.  I know its hard but don't give up all hope just yet.       

Ranweli - Hows the cold? you feeling better?  

Hoopies - welcome back!! Glad you had a great time on your holibags!!  

Boo Boo - Rosa is gorgeous, not long until she's 1!!!  

Jen - Not long now then its all go go go!!!  I've got a good feeling about this tx!! 

Mrs R - How are you?  Hows your dad? Hope yous coping well.  

Ruth - How are feeling, are you starting to get big?   Any morning sickness?  

Wishing - How are you?  Did you get the info you wanted re the midwife services?  It is a bit daunting isn't it about who you see when etc.  

Sadie - How are you keeping? Make sure you getting plenty of rest!! 

Well DH and I still trying to get used to the fact thats it'll be double trouble.  We're gonna have to change some of the plans we'd made, i.e. DH will have to give up his office and move into wee room so we can use bigger room for babies and I'll have to change my car after all.  Right now I have a nice wee coupe which would have been fine but theres no way I could fit a double buggy in the boot!!  It'll be an estate for me I thinks!!  

I spent most of yesterday getting stressed about stupid things like is there such a thing as a double cot, or do you buy one and they share or do they have their own?   I know but I ain't got a clue, I don't know anyone with twins.  Anyway got a bit of time to figure it out.  I'll wander around the twins threads and see what I can find out.

Thanks to everyone for all their kind wishes and congratulations!

Hi to everyone and   Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone

suzee.....one, two, three & breathe  Stop stressing Mrs, you & those little twinnies will be just fine!! I've got little twin cousins, both boys, in fact one of them is my little godson (10mths old) & my aunt was like you....really worried, stressing etc & honestly it wasnt as bad as she was worrying it would be. She was 42 when she had them & also had a 4yr old to contend with as well as moving back from spain! You will do just great & it'll all fall into place! Trust me! In terms of cots....when the baby's were really little she put them 'top to tail' in the one cot & then when they were a bit bigger moved them into separate cots. Anything you want to know I can ask her for you if you want! (((HUGS)))
My dad is doing good thanks, started his treatment & so far so good!

ranweli - how you doing pet? whats happening in your camp?

sammy - wishing you all the best for OTD tomorrow, try & stay strong   

mrs Hoopy - I've PM'd you 

Boo - so nice of you to pop on here & give us all support 

jen - how you feeling luv?

hope all you preggie girlies are keeping well 

luv n babydust to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sammy i m so sorry bloody hpt are the devil in disguise,i had a bfn day before outcome and then got a bfp on the outcome day at the gcrm which turned out to be a chemical so not sure what to say to you but tray and stay postive as you never know it could just be a bit to low to detect and if you have had no other sypmtons then that can be only be good( i had a heavy bleed two days before outcome)here is lots of    and   

mrs r pm you 

hope everyone is doing good
mrs hoopy


----------



## sammy1521

Thanks for the prayers, baby dust and hugs.

What is a chemical pregnancy?  i have seen that on many peoples postings and i dont understand what it is?

Mrs Hoopy, did you have 1 or 2 HCG injections?  I had a second HCG (1/2 a vial) last saturday....

I took tomorrow off work...just to be sure.

Hugs,


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

sammy - try to stay positive about tomorrow.  like suzee said, you can get a false negative on an hpt if your hcg levels aren't high enough to be detected yet. i have my fingers crossed for you... 

ranweli - hope the cold's better. 

suzee - i'm all sorted with the antenatal confusion! i've to see my gp's surgery midwife after my booking appointment. no letter from the southern yet but my gp's receptionist said to call her back if i haven't heard by the start of next week. how are you feeling? has your double morning sickness eased off at all? 

boo - i totally agree with mrs hoopy that it's lovely to see you pop onto the thread to say hi every so often. i think it's a real shame that, after spending many months with the ggs both offering and getting support, the pregnant ladies occasionally just move over to the babydust threads and you never hear from them again! you and rosa certainly boosted my pma and gave me hope while we were going through tx. thank you! 

mrs r - glad to hear your dad's doing well with his treatment. 

emmy - good luck for tomorrow! 

sadie - hope you had a nice relaxing weekend. 

mrs hoopy - hope you're recovering okay from your post-holiday blues. you could always celebrate getting home from work today with some sort of homemade pineapple cocktail served in a coconut shell - who says you can't bring the sunshine home to glasgow! 

ruth - hope you're doing well. i haven't had an appointment letter from the royal yet (but we haven't had _any_ post since thursday!) so i called my gp's surgery today and the receptionist said that i don't need to see the surgery midwife until after my booking appointment and to call her back if i haven't heard from the southern by the start of next week. thanks for your advice! 

jen - hope you're feeling a bit better. rest up and get your dh to look after you! 

angel lass - hope your first appointment today went well. 

hope you're all well, hi to everyone!

wishing x


----------



## Jo1968

Hi girls haven't been on for a couple of days. Moved to a new project with my work and am back working in the city centre and it's not as easy to use the internet so will try and keep up with you all at home.

Sammy - I'm keeping everything crossed for you. I don't really know much about HPTs either but it appears that 1st morning pee is the best one to use. Also not really sure what a chemical pregnancy is either. Sorry I'm not much help.

Mrs hoopy - not really noticed much side effects although today I felt really warm after eating my lunch so not sure if that constitutes a hot flush or not. Been a bit snappy with DH but not really any more than usual. The only thing I've really noticed is that I'm really tired and could sleep for Scotland at the moment. 

Suzee - Twins how lovely, I'm secretly hoping that we have twins as my DH has said that he only wants one but I'd love two, so that would answer my prayers. My friend had twins 12 years ago, totally unexpected and they managed fantastically, just took in their stride which I'm sure you will.

Hello - Boo Boo we haven't spoken before, thanks for the welcome.

Mandy - I hope you're keeping well and are getting used to being pregnant.

Emmypops and Jen - How are my cycle buddies doing? Totally longing for my AF to arrive, Friday cannot come quick enough for me and then I can get started with stimm. Have you been given any dates to start stimming?

Hope everybody is well.

Love Jo x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Jo - I was at the GCRM today to collect my drugs and start pillpopping tomoro til a week on Sunday then I start stimming the day after that (6 Oct) so I wil be a wee bit behind you by the looks of things   Hope your AF arrives soon - here's a wee dance to help it along 
                                   

Sammy - Don't give up yet cos it aint over - I have heard lots of stories of late implantation    I wasn't sure what a chemical preg was either (til I had one) - it is when the embie implants but doesn't attach properly - a really early miscarriage - but if this had happened your test would have been positive so don't think you should worry about that at this stage  

Suzee - It is far too early to be worrying about little things like cots - just enjoy your pregnancy and chat to all he nice FF twinny mummies and they'll keep you right    

Ranweli & Jen - Hope you are both feeling much better now  

Mrs H - Hope you are managing to cope with not being on holiday - getting back to normal is the toughest bit

Take care everyone  

Emmy xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Thanks girls   what lovely messages, I am really touched  

Sammy - I can imagine you must be beside yourself just now but testing on the clinic's test date is the only way to know...sorry, there is no other way to be sure.  Some HPTs are more sensitive than others - when we tested on the OTD, although it was positive it was quite faint and I know looking back that  if we'd tested even a day earlier we'd have got a bfn.  I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and will be thinking of you xx

Jo - sounds like the Prostap is kicking in!  Hope you get af soon honey  

Suzee - you have lots of time to get prepared for the arrival of your little ones and plenty of time to read up on things on the Twins threads!  Dinnae worry lassie  

Emmy - not long now honey, good luck for your pillpopping tomorrow  

Jen - you could try smoothie drinking to help you feel better after your cold/infection.  We have a smoothie maker and it's great for getting your vitamin intake up when you're feeling a bit run down, I swear by them.  I had smoothies all during our tx and I feel it really made a difference to my health and to my stress levels.  Even now, if I feel a bit stressed/tired/run down, I either make a smoothie or go and buy one from one of those poncy juice bars (with an extra shot of vitamins!).  Make sure you get plenty of rest too.  Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and you start to feel better.

Mrs Hoopy - did you enjoy your day off today?

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a good night.
Love Boo x


----------



## jend (jenny)

omg i cant keep up wid u lot !!!!!

hope u are all ok


----------



## JJ1980

Wow- this has been a busy little spot today!  Love it when there's lots of news to catch up on!

Mrs Hoopy - I know, can't believe that tx is suddenly upon us.  Doesn't feel real now!  Had to tell DP today that he had to keep the next few weeks free and he asked why!  He didn't realise that it was so close.  Typical man!  Know what that post holiday feeling is like.  You'll just need to start planning the next wee break.  That's always my solution!

Sammy - Got everything crossed for you.  Like the others have said the show's not over yet.  Best of luck for tomorrow.  

Suzee - Thanks for your positive vibes!  I'm sure you'll be spending plenty of time researching the finer details of having twins and once they've arrived all your plans will probably go out the window anyway!

Mrs R - I'm feeling much better thanks.  Howz you?

Wishing - feeling a lot better thanks but still milking it for as long as I can on the sympathy front.  DP is very good at looking after me as I lie pathetically on the sofa!  Howz things with you?

Jo - Bring on your AF!!!  I'm due to start mine this weekend/beginning of next week at some point too so the race is on!  We're def going to be v close with our dates.  I've not been downregging but never exactly sure when AF is due to arrive so will just have to wait and see.  

Emmy - how exciting getting your drugs!  The company phoned today for payment but I wasn't in so they had to speak to DP who told me he didn't have a clue what they were on about so I need to call them back tomorrow!  Something to do with keeping things cool but he wasn't sure!  He paid them though so that's the main thing.  

Boo Boo - You are always more than welcome on here!  Thanks for the smoothie advice.  Been eating loads of fruit and veg and taking my vitamins.  Actually am a bit cross that I got poorly coz I've never been so healthy in my life.  Maybe my body's reacting to a lack of chocolate!

Ranweli - hope you're feeling better too.

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## sammy1521

Good Morning Girls,

Thanks everyone for the warm wishes and prayers...but we had our test at GCRM and it was BFN...I was really upset yesterday...today...im like a robot with spurts of...emotion...i feel lost...not sure where to go or what to do next...(i know its only 10 am...and getting dressed may be a start...lol)...the nurse told my DP (i asked him to bring the sample in on his way to work...and he waited for the results...so i heard it from him instead of the nurse...ive had too many of those...bad calls from the nurses already and i feel bad for them).  She said they would review our case today and wanted to know when we were coming back in...

Oh the thought of trying again...on one side i want to start RIGHT NOW...and the other is filled with dread...

I havent told anyone yet...but feel i need to...so you ladies are the first..outside of me and my DP...its safe here.  I feel bad for him as well, he was in tears last night talking about it...and i couldnt help him cause im not strong enough myself...

How do you keep going?  How do find the will to do the next cycle?  Do you have to wait in between?  

My insides are in pain as it is from all the drugs...i can just feel the endo growing like mad as if i have just poured 'Miracle Grow' on it....

I know from being here there are many of you who have done a few cycles...how do you find the willl to keep going?  What do you tell people?  Oh and my family....i was going to go home to Canada for christmas  (i havent seen my family in 1.5 yrs), by brother and SIL are expecting in Feb, as well as all my old friends that i grew up with....i told myself if i didnt get pregnant i wouldnt go cause i couldnt handle it...i surly cant hide away from pregnant people forever

Anyway...sorry for the long poor me....

Thanks for explaining what a 'chemical pregnancy' is...

Thanks again everyone for being so supportive...honestly id be lost at the moment had i not found this site...


----------



## mrs hoopy

sammy
i am so sorry right now you must be so lost the only thing to say is we have all been there and know how lost you feel and that is what is great about this site we all understand

take care 
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## vonnie33

HI GIRLS hope i can join in on your chats ive noticed from your chats that most of you have attended the GCRM or are at the moment thats where i have been for the 1.5years and had no success as yet and thinking about going back at the moment but not to sure, have heard rumours that the GRI are tranferring some of there NHS patients over for tx so not sure i will get the same quality of tx and experience i have had every other time ive had my treatment there wonder if anyone could shed any light on this for me iam feeling a bit lost about this at the moment as i really enjoyed being treated there but i dont want to go back if things are going to be different if its not going to be as personal as it was before and more rushed and they dont have as much time for you.

I would be grateful if anyone could help me out on this one i know i havent posted here before but ive only just found the Glasgow thread.

Thanks Vonnie xxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Sammy - I am so sorry to hear your news, I was thinking about you and hoping today would bring better news for you.  I can't offer any advice about what to do next, you just need to talk to your dh and give yourselves some time, there is no point going for another cycle if you do not feel ready.  I think you can go back for tx straight away if you feel up to it, but maybe you need a break for a bit so you feel stronger for next time    

Vonnie - hi, I had heard that about the GCRM too but only that there was now a waiting list due to the increased demand (whether that's because NHS patients are getting treated there, I don't know).  I'm sure the level of service would be the same as it always is there.

Love Boo x


----------



## wishing...

hi sammy,

i'm so sorry to hear that things haven't worked out this time.    it's a difficult time but stay close to your dh and remember that we're all here for you.

after we had our bfn at the gcrm marco advised us to wait until my second natural period (not including the one following our cycle) before going back but we were having a natural frozen cycle and he wanted to be certain that all the drugs were completely out of my system.  i think if you're going back for a stimulated cycle he won't ask you to wait as long.  if you feel strong enough to go again straight away then that's maybe what you should do.  i wanted to start again with my first period and i found the months of waiting in limbo between our cycles much harder to cope with than the times that we were actually having tx.  having said that, marco really knows his stuff and if he'd asked us to wait a year then we would have.  after they've reviewed your cycle you can have a follow-up consultation with marco to discuss how things went and whether there's anything that he or you would like to change.  it's well worth arranging this further consultation as it certainly helped us to get through.

thinking of you...

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

jen - the "keeping things cool" that the drugs company were talking about is probably to do with your pregnyl (hcg) which has to be kept in the fridge.  the drugs are delivered to the gcrm so they'll make sure you know and will wrap it up with an ice pack when they give it to you.

vonnie - hi, welcome to the thread.  the gcrm certainly seems busier now than it did when we first started our tx in march but i think that's more to do with their success rates than anything else as they're now rated among the top three clinics in the country and have always been the top in scotland since their results were first published.  (and we had more saturday appointments the second time around.)  i don't think the nhs referrals will be having any impact as that has been going on for about a year.  the gri waiting lists were getting so ridiculous that i think they were forced to do something about it and so paid to send some (not many) of their patients to the gcrm for tx.  we certainly found our recent cycle to be just as personal as the first and did not feel at all that we were being rushed through.  hope this helps.  


wishing x


----------



## vonnie33

Hi girls, thanks for your replys just hoping that this thime it works as were now moving on from egg sharing ivf to icsi with them but this will prob be our last go so need everything to be just right this time so keeping all my eggs to just hoping for a miracle  Cant afford much more dissapointment or money it just to hard to deal with  Was meant to be going back in Oct but will speak to Pat and maybe ask for another appointment with Marco just to go over a few things first and maybe move it to November.



Vonnie xx


----------



## hoopy74

sammy like mrs hoopy said sorry its a pure basket!!!!!!! really is

vonnie i really do wish that rumour to be true GRI putting NHS patients to GCRM, i would almost jump with delight if that was the case. me + mrs hoopy had 2 failed icsis ( im the guy of the thread! ) 1 at nuffield who were crap, the other at GCRM who were brill, we had a chemical pregnancy. That was private attempts, we have a max of 3 public attempts with the GRI hopefully starting Nov, please refer us to GCRM  

hope every1 else is good

mrs r this is a quick post as i'm off to see the hoops the night


----------



## JJ1980

Sammy - really sorry results didn't go your way.  I'm only on my first cycle so not sure I am in a position to give advice about how to pick yourself up but I'm sure given time you'll do it.  My thoughts are with you and your DH just now.

Vonnie - I'm at the GCRM and have been delighted with the service I've received so far.  Haven't felt rushed at all.  Everyone's been lovely.  Will know more next week once the real action starts though.

Wishing - thanks for the drugs advice!  Phoned the company today like DP said and it was only to see if I wanted and auto-inject thing.  Wasn't sure what it was and she said it just made injections easier and it was free so told her to include it.  Could DP not have done that himself!    

Hi to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mandymcc

Hi Sammie, Iwas really sorry to hear your news. Its so hard getting that BFN, I had 2 fresh failed IVF's, 1 failed frozen cycle and one positive, where I miscarried 2 weeks later. I have now just had a BFP from another frozen cycle.  After the miscarriage I rushed into another cycle as I was on that 'roll' and felt that I couldn't wait. When that failed I went straight into another fresh IVF, two days after my BFN and that too failed. That was in June and I then decided to take a couple of months off, emotionally I couldn't go straight  into another cycle and needed time both emotionally and physically. For me that was the best thing I could have done as  it gave me time to recover and enjoy life again with my partner for a while. I knew at the back of my head that we would start treatment again in August but for a couple of months it wasn't my primary focus and I could go on holiday and have a few drinks.  I really do think that it was the best thing and contributed to my BFP as I was much more relaxed again. But it is a very personal decision and you will know what is best for you and your body. Its frustrating as you want it to happen yesterday, I know.  Am thinking about you both and wish you all the best.

Hi Vonnie, I have have just had a BFP from the GCRM last week and have been receiving treatment there, pretty much every month since December. I can say without a doubt that there has been no decine in the amount of personal service and time from the staff. Iknow what you mean though, as when i heard this a couple of months ago I was also concerned and although the clinic is noticably busier the high standards are all still there. Good luck for the future

Mandy
xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

on reading earlier posts about gri referring some patients,iam not sure if thats true,me and dh as you know are currently 3rd on the waiting list at gri and have been since july,with no movement,we got placed on the icsi list in march 2007,and in march 08 when at an appointment with dr lyall,was told around july to start which would have been 15 months on list,when not heard anything i phoned and was told we are 3rd on list but september seemed more likely,but to phone again end of august as things change,in august i phoned and was told october as waiting time had increased to (17 months).so on hearing your chat i thought i would phone again,so today i rang and was told that we are still 3rd and that waiting time has now changed to 22 months so jan/feb 2009.to say the least iam        .since march i was on a high(if thats the rite word)thinking eventually we can get started but now seem that them hopes have been dashed.its my dh who has the problems with fertility,iam ok they say,we have been told that it is still unexplained infertility as spermiees could still do there job,but it gets quite hard to believe after 4 years and never using contraception,

sammie-so sorry hun,i know you had an idea of result but still upsetting,iam here if you need to talk.  

mrs r-how r u?hope your dad is doing well.   

vonnie-welcome hun?  

mr and mrs hoopy-glad you enjoyed your hols. 

wishing-how are uand your little bundle?  

suzee-how r u and your little uns?hope the morning sickness has eased.  

sadie-how r u?

mandy-hello,this thread is really gr8t,ladies and our man our all lovely.   

jend-hello and welcome to the thread.  

hi to everyone else,
love ranweli.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
omg ranweli i cannot believe that they hav moved you to jan/feb next year as i know you are above us on the lit and was hoping and   we would be starting this nov/dec(already changed my holidays to accomodate this is a nightmare i could     i will go and phone them just now to see what date ours has moved to 

jenny i was going to ask you about your dates as you said that you were due to start on oct/dec and i noticed this has moved to jan/feb of next year is this because of the waiting lists again

emmy good luck with the drugs is it today you start

jo how are you coping on the prostap any tears and tantrums yet  

sammi after our chemical mr hoopy was all gung ho about starting straight away but when we went for our follow up appointment with marco he said it is always best to wait al least one natural period as if you start straight away it can increase the risks of miscarriage

how are all the prgant ladies doing bumps growing nice an big 

hi to everyone else sorry reall rushed now going to phone the gri and hopefully get an answer

mrs hoopy


----------



## bubbles06

hi mrs hoopy,did you get through to gri?


----------



## hoopy74

ranweli i will answer on behalf of mrs hoopy, i'm sure she will post later. she phoned me at work after getting the GRI and the update is our list of 15 months is still valid which for us is still nov/dec time. it appears that it is that daft postcode lottery, initially we were 12 and it has increased now to 15 ( A FEW MONTHS AGO ) but we are north lanarkshire. i'm assuming you are not, where are you? i really do think the postcode lottery is wrong some win some lose


----------



## Jo1968

Hi Girls

Sammy I'm so sorry for your BFN don't really know what to say.

Well that's nearly a week since my prostap injection and to be honest haven't really noticed any side effects apart from the few hot flushes at mealtimes. I've had a bit of a headache but nothing that I can't handle and I expected to be really short and bad tempered with DH but I've not been any more than usual!!! Poor wee soul.

I had also heard that GRI had sent some patients to GCRM but I wasn't aware of any numbers. I must admit I have always found them very helpful and have never felt rushed, in fact when we went for our consent meeting it was only supposed to be for an hour and we were with Pat for nearly 1 1/2 hours.

Ranwelli and Mrs Hoopy I hope the lists start moving and you get your well deserved tx shortly. 

Welcome to Vonnie, everyone is lovely on this thread and are great support and inspiration. I've not been on this thread long but they have all made me feel very welcome.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Take care ladies.

Jo xx


----------



## bubbles06

mr and mrs hoopy-we come under dumfries and galloway,and waiting list has gone from 15 months-17 months now 21/22 months.this postcode lottery is    .


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

i can't believe the gri have bumped your dates again!  well, actually, i can totally believe it. 

the gri have _definitely_ sent some ivf/icsi patients to the gcrm as i know a few people who have been transferred and there was also a girl on ff a few months ago who had been treated there under the nhs.

mr hoopy's totally right, the postcode lottery is pants. it would make some sense if we were all being referred to different hospitals but as everyone's being treated at the gri you would think there would just be one long list and that everyone would be allowed the same number of nhs cycles. as it is, we come under the glasgow & greater clyde board and we were referred in august 2006, getting to the top of the list in june 2008. in our time on the list, the waiting time had gone from 12 to 22 months and the number of nhs cycles we were allowed had gone down from 3 to 2. i'm sure that was probably some attempt on the gri's part to reduce waiting times but it obviously hasn't worked. plus, we're not using our place in the list and the gri know that but somehow that doesn't seem to have helped you at all! 

it's completely idiotic that some people only have to wait a year while others have to wait more than two to get treated in the same hospital. and surely once you're on the waiting list and have been officially told that you have 3 attempts, they shouldn't be able to change that, at least not without informing you. but, of course, the gri never inform you of anything, you just have to keep chasing them...     

sorry for the rant. it's just that it was all this messing around that eventually persuaded us to go private. but not everyone can afford to do that, we were just lucky that we'd been saving "just in case" since we found out about our problems ttc. it's so bloody unfair.

ranweli, sorry, i'm sure i haven't made you feel any better. 

wishing xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

am looking to commence treatment at gcrm in late oct and wondered if they had a waiting list and how long it takes to be seen, should we be applying just now to be seen then ? 

hope all are well and would like to join here if poss.

thanks chip 1


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

This happened a few years ago with Lanarkshire - the waiting list was 12-14 months then within 12 months it had jumped to 24 months.  It is really shocking that this kind of thing happens.  Can I suggest that you write to your MSPs about this?  They are the only ones who have any power to change it - don't just contact your local MSPs but also the ones who deal with Health in other parties.  I did this a few years ago and was told that it would be made a priority, soon afterwards they offered Lanarkshire couples 2 cycles of ivf/icsi (instead of 3) and the waiting list was reduced, however it sounds as though the list is increasing again.

Can I also suggest that you contact Susan Seenan of Infertility Network UK?  She will be able to offer advice and also contact the media to try and get this issue highlighted.  A few years ago, I did this and was interviewed by a journalist at the Sunday Herald who printed a 2 page article on the issues surrounding waiting lists in Scotland.  You can specify if you would prefer to remain anonymous.

We were in the same boat and had to resort to going private (even then, we still had to wait 5 months to start treatment as we kept getting bumped as my af was later in the week). 

The more people who do this, the more of a difference it will make.

Chip - not sure if the GCRM has a waiting list, why dont you call them to find out?  Good luck.

Jo - glad you're not having too many side effects with the down regging.

Love Boo x


----------



## Boo Boo

Here is a link which will give you info on how to contact your MP, what influence they have etc:

http://www.infertilitynetworkuk.com/?id=1324

Boo x


----------



## Lottiepots

Just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone.. I've not been on for ages as my internet connection at home was down again!!  Was driving me nuts!!

Anyway I've got a lot of reading back to do.. but just want to say a big congratulations to Wishing and Suzee.. you both much be over the moon..  

I'm now 21 weeks and 5 days but went to the midwife last week and was measuring 30 weeks.. Really starting to feel pretty heavy now.. finishing up work in 5 weeks so can't wait for that!!  Also we found out we are having 2 identical girls and one wee boy.. it's exciting!!

Hope you're all doing well x x x


----------



## hoopy74

lottiepotts good to hear from you again, i think the wee boy will be the main man!!!!!!!! heh i'm biased seriously brilliant. my brother has twin identical girls and they are fabulous. take care eh?

Everyone else i apologise i think i started a rant with the waiting lists debate, it is totally unfair absolutely no doubt about that. thats what i hate about nhs treatment beaurocracy! If only all nhs patients were put to GCRM    unfortunately only going to be a select few   thats its us

speak soon hoopy


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what can i say us hoopys know how to start a riot  
the nhs is  shocking and to be truthful after speaking to the gri i am not 100% confident our list will remain at 15mnths as urely the list works in number order and they cant keep bumping different health boards in front an other one so until that appointment arrives i am not holding out much hope  


lottie that is great you both must be so excited and not long until  you become a lady of lesuire for a wee while anyway   enjo it wwhile you can 

hope everyone  else is doing ok
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## spooq

Sorry I've not been keeping in touch. Just seem to be all over the place and really struggling. I keep sinking into deep sadness and getting moody about how everything is crap   Just can't seem to shake it. It doesn't help that I've just been told that my 19 year old, unemployed, lives with parents, boyfriendless cousin is about 4 months pregnant. I can only feel bitter.


----------



## wishing...

hi suzi,

it's pants, i know.    do you have a date to go back to the hospital?  try to stay positive, it will happen for you too, it just might take a wee bit longer.  worth the wait though...    

wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

hi lottie,

good to hear you and the little ones are doing well.

thanks for the congratulations!  my dh and i have never been happier and it's hilarious how many free pregnancy magazines and leaflets you can pick up in just a few weeks - our flat is like a doctors waiting room!

i'm so glad you decided to find out what you're having as i was starting to think i was the only one with no patience.  it must be even more exciting now that you can imagine your babies as two wee girls and a boy, rather than "it"s!      it must be tiring carrying them all around with you everyday, you definitely deserve that maternity leave.  if you're measuring 30 weeks already, you might be looking like 45 weeks by the time you stop work!

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry I haven't been on since returning from weekend away went straight onto nights when I came back then had wee sleep yesterday before scan appt.

Suzi- So sorry honey that you are struggling. Don't be too hard on yourself there is no time scale to feeling better. It is really hard when other people around you are getting pregnant and only human nature to feel let down by everything. I know it a cliche but time is a great healer. Just take care and be good to yourself. I have every faith that your time will come.

Hoopy's- Hi guys. I so hope that your waiting time doesn't change. It really is awful. Sounds like you two are getting geared up for your next treatment. Will have everything crossed for you.

Ranweli- This is so disappointing for you.   I agree with Boo get writing to your MP as this might help. You could also try writing a letter of complaint. It is so unfair as they are dealing with peoples lifes and emotions. Me and GRI have had a rocky past so I better not start ranting. 

Sammy- So sorry to read your news. You must be gutted.   We are here for you anytime.

Chip- Welcome to the thread I will add you to the list. I don't think GCRM have a waiting list as such but might take a couple weels to get an initial appt. At least that what happened with my friend.

Boo- Thanks for hanging around thread you really are a great support to us. We like having you here to share your knowledge and experience.

Jo- Glad things are going well for you and downreg not too bad.

Jen- Hope AF shows up soon so you can get started.

Em- Howz you?

Wishing- 10wks wow. How exciting. Time really going in.

Suzee- So delighted to see you are having twins. I will update list. Was worried last week when we hadn't heard. Bet was a shock but a good one.

Vonnie- Welcome. Will add you to the list. The waiting list thing with NHS is that they have a sepcific time scale that they have to have started you treatment in. Like for some things must get clinic appt within 18weeks for Cardiac care. It will be the same for IVF although I'm not sure how long, but they would need to see you witin time scales or the would be goverment backlash for not meeting waiting times. Hence the reason some patients who have rreached that point would be sent to a private clinic. I do think though it would only be a small amount of patients as it would be so expensive. I think that GCRM has increased in popularity due to the high success rate as you will find people travelling from all over country to it. Good luck with ICSI.

MrsR- Howz you and howz your dad? Sending you a  

Kim- Hope you are resting and enjoying the fact that you are now finished with work. Thanks for the quilt set gorgeous.

Lottie- Good to hear from you. How exciting 2 girls and a boy! That lovely for you and DH. Keep well.


Well was at clinic yesterday and all well with baby. Scan pic not very good this time, but that fine as just wanted to know all okay. Baby was still in same position as last time so breech presentation at moment. But stil got loads of time to change. Go back on 8th Oct for 20weeks scan and all the staff looking after me really well. 

Well hi to everyone I have missed hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 22/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG





































Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09 

little miss sunshine- GRI Waiing to have prostap

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie- GCRM

Chip1- GRCM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi everyone

Suzi - I am sorry to hear you're feeling low, I hope you are feeling better soon.  It is so unfair when some people seem to get pg so easily.  Thinking of you    

Lottie - wow, 2 identical girls and a boy, are you still in shock?!  That is great news, an instant family in one go eh - hope you're trying to take it easy, I'm sure the babies must be tiring you out already  

Sadie - glad you had a nice weekend.  Can't believe how time is flying for you.

Not sure if I have mentioned before but dh and I are hoping to go for a FET in about 6 months time.  I called the GCRM the other day who talked me through the process of transferring our embryos from the Royal as we want to change clinics due to the Royal's [email protected] re-freeze policy.  We are going to give ourselves a few months of trying the "normal" way though as we have always held out hope of a natural bfp but it's never happened, but you hear some stories don't you so there is always hope.

My friend who has just had her second cycle at the GCRM got a bfp (same day as Mandy) so I have been on cloud nine all week. 

Hope everyone has a good night. 
Love Boo x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Boo- That is fab news about your friend. Good luck for you trying o'natural and if not well GRCM seem to do the trick. Good luck.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi thanks Sadie, its seems all official now that 'twins' is beside my name, no going back now!!!!!

Lottie - 2 girls and a boy thats great news.  Your due just before xmas aren't you?  

Just a wee post today,

talk later,

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

sadie - glad you and the wee one are doing well.  hope you had a nice weekend away and managed to get your feet up!   

boo - that's so exciting that you're planning an fet!!  i didn't realise that you have some frosties stored away, how many do you have?  i think kim also had her frosties moved from the royal to the gcrm and look how well that turned out!  i was a little worried that our frosties wouldn't survive the thaw but elaine at the gcrm is a star and by the time we arrived for the transfer they were blooming and behaving as though they'd never been chilled and she also managed to keep 3 on ice for us.  wishing you luck for a natural bfp in the meantime...   

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Hi all!  It's a bit of a 'me' post tonight as I really need some of your valuable advice!

Here goes!
As some of you know I'm waiting on my AF so I can start tx.  Not downregging so period should come naturally. Now, when I went for last appointment nurse said to class my first heavy day as Day 1.  Normally I have 3 or 4 days of very light flow and then a very heavy horrible day with period pains etc.  In fact the day I went for ovarian assessment was actually my horrible day and nurse said that, if that had been my baseline, I had a few days of bleeding to go before I'd be ready to start injections. (Hope you're all keeping up with me!)

Well, I thought I was sorted and that I'd phone GCRM on my horrible heavy day and they'd arrange for my baseline a couple of days later.  So as expected my period started very lightly on Wed morning.  But (bloomin' typical!) it seems to have got heavier sooner than normal today (although I haven't had my horrible heavy day yet).  So now I don't know whether to wait for the period pains day then phone or phone sooner.  Am scared I leave it too late but at the same time don't think there's been enough bleeding yet.  PLEASE HELP!!!!!

An increasingly stressed Jen xxx

PS Do GCRM have appointments on Saturday afternoons?


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen

Poor you - all that worrying and you haven't even started yet  

I am not sure about the Sat appointments but have a feeling it is only the morning  

I think they class the 1st day of AF as the first day you have to use "sanitary protection" - if that helps at all    Sorry if this is no help at all   

Best thing to do is call GCRM in the morning and discuss it with them   

Best of luck - you're nearly started honey   

Emmy xx


----------



## minnnie

Hiya

Sorry I haven't posted for a few days.  I can't keep up with all you guys!

I know I am a few days late but the whole waiting list game is a complete farce!

My cousin is a GP and I don't see her too often but when she heard my story of how the waiting list kept shifting and moving she told me that the NHS keep the way they operate the waiting list a closely guarded secret.  If someone younger or lighter or  "cheaper to fix" is on the list then they get priority every time as they are more likely to be successful and it makes the hospital's targets look better.

Being overweight, heading for 40 with unexplained infertility and DH with poor motility mean I clearly am not a good prospect for their blessed targets.  I was put on the list in April 06 and told 12 months.  Every month i phoned from April 07 I was stalled for another month or 2. 

When I heard this from my cousin I immediately phoned my clinic and asked them if this was true.. This was in  March 08 (now 23 months on list). "Oh no " said the nurse "that would be unfair".  Don't f*****tell me about unfair!!  "You will get seen in a few months.  The list has just got longer".  So I started to cry down the phone and said I thought that I was being discriminated against because of my age etc.  After all my friend was attending the same clinic and got treated far quicker even though she started after me - but funnily enough she is younger and lighter than me.

" Actually" said the lovely nurse " I think you are getting a letter from us next week to start treatment next month."  And so I did.  What a coincidence!

So my advice to those of you that are waiting - pester the living daylights out of them.  That is what we pay our taxes for, we pay their salaries, we are entitled to treatment within a reasonable time.  After years of trying and months of tests, 24 months is a ridiculous amount of time to wait.  And the cost for private treatment - don't start me on that one!

WE DESERVE BETTER!  

Rant over for today - can you tell the wicked witch is due?!  


Suzi darling hang on in there things will work out for you   

Lottie OMG just read you are having triplets!  Get your feet up hun!  

Hope all the other baby bumpies are doing well and those of you on treatment are still wearing your orange knickers.   

And to those of us in-betweeners - we are another day closer to starting.

love to you all.

m
xx


----------



## wishing...

hiya,

minnnie - i'm with you on the shi**y waiting lists.  one things i always meant to ask them but never did was whether the gri's privately paying patients make the wait longer?  you'd think that would be the case since you can start private treatment there without having to wait for two years and you're still seen during the same appointments times which makes me think that they don't have separate times for seeing private & nhs patients.   

jen - the gcrm are only officially open till around noon on saturdays but jude told me that there's usually someone to answer the phone till mid afternoon as they never get away at lunchtime.  if it helps, my acupuncturists describes "day 1" as the first day of "good red flow".  tmi i know!  if you're unsure, just ask the gcrm as perhaps they will choose to scan you so they can see how far along you are?  good luck, hope you get started soon!   


well, we've got our booking appointment through from the southern.  it's on the 15th october so i'll be 13 weeks exactly, not too long to wait!  i have a possibly stupid question - our appointment is with the "maternity outpatient dept".  does anyone know whether that means we go to the "maternity" building or the "general outpatients" building?!?  sorry, i'm sure it's maternity but i don't want to turn up at the wrong place!  
wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Minnnie- You rant away. God knows I have ranted about GRI loads of times. It is so unfair the waiting is terrible and all I can say is that the clinic has got 10 times busier since I started treatment in 2005. When we started the waiting room would be full and by 2008 it had spilled out into the corridor every visit. I think most NHS clinics will get away with bending the rules to suits themselves at some point but they will also have to stick to waiting list timetables. I think the have to send the lists to the scottish government every so often to ensure fairness and equity. If someone is reaching the absolute limit the will refer them to private clinic and NHS will pay for treatment. But I agree with you chase them up at every chance and tears and snotters and letters of complaint usually get something sorted. They can be quite lax in their attiude and forgetful. What is the plan for you?

Suzee- So great seeing that next to your name. When is your next scan? Or has that still to be arranged?

Wishing- The private patients get seen at same clinic times as everyone else. Don't know if that makes a difference to waiting list times for NHS.

Jen- I can't really help but I would phone clinic to ask. Hope all goes well and you get started this week. 


Well am going to Falkirk tonight to a friends 50th birthday party. The only nightmare is what to wear. Eeeeeck nothing fits. Staying overnight so can just enjoy it without thinking of driving home tonight. Hope everyone else is well.


Love Sadie  


P.S Can all the Pregant ladies give me there due dates so that i can add them to the list so wee all know. Ta


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!

Thanks for advice.  Think I was just panicking slightly but normal calmness has returned today.  Think my body is playing tricks with me!  AF has practically disappeared today, which is normal for me before the heavy stuff starts so just a case of waiting now.  Will probably be Monday then it'll be time to phone and arrange baseline - gosh, I can't believe it's actually happening.  I'm so excited.

Jo - howz things going with your AF?  

Sadie -Enjoy your night out.  I always have the dilemma of nothing fitting and I haven't even started tx!  I'm out at a friend's tonight too and trying to work out how I can avoid drinking without raising suspicions.

Wishing - bet you can't wait for that appointment!  Have no idea where you should go for it but I would assume it's the maternity place!


Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## minnnie

hiya

Jen - tell them you are on antibiotics for cystitis or a bladder infection.  Noone will ask for more details     The hardest part will be trying to contain your excitement and not spill the beans!!  

Wishing - it is the maternity building you go to.  I seem to remember going in a door at the right hand side of the building instead of the front door.  

Lottie - hope you've got those feet up!!!  Just rememeber you are having babies for all of us on here! Our own little virtual babies - OMG I am losing it completely....

Sadie - you have a good time tonight.  I am going out also and will be having some wine for the first time in 5 months, so will probably be blootered after half a glass!  

Not sure what my plan is yet.  Back at hospital on Tues.  Feeling positive at the moment and ready to try again but i am finding it harder and harder to pick myself up afterwards and don't think it is fair on my poor DH.  He is so patient with me the poor love. Still 7 frosties need a chance and I don't think i can walk away from them.  Have been working overtime and saving holidays so that i can take time off without it affecting my absence record.  Been off 3 times since June due to treatment etc so have to be really careful.  My absence is really really low but if I am off again I have to attend an interview with some unknown person in HR and possibly get referred to our private medical people for an "independent assessment" - should be interesting.  

Anyway hope you all have a good holiday weekend.  Speak soon.

m

xx


----------



## wishing...

hi,

sadie - my due date is 22/04/09!!!  have fun tonight!  

jen - if you have a car, you could drive to your friends?  i've been doing that so much for the last few years it's become a habit now!  other ones i tried were the antibiotics that minnnie suggested and also just pretending that you had a crazy time last night and are just way too hungover to drink!  have fun!  

minnnie - hope everything goes well at the hospital on tuesday and you can go forward into an fet feeling positive and optimistic.  

hope evryone's having a nice weekend.

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for the suggestions!  Survived the night.  Going to be tricky keeping this up though - My best friend (who is also the biggest drinker/party animal ever!) is the local pharmacist so can't go down the medical line at all!  Will just have to become a hermit for at least the next month.

Jen xxx


----------



## hoopy74

Just a wee one for Mrs R, me and mrs hoopy away to Villarreal to watch the Celtic in Champions lg. I'm sure mrs hoopy at her leisure will tell you how she ended up going, she hates football!!!!!!! Should be funny seeing how she will react to tribalism, a bit different from icsi thats for sure. Anyhow, every1 else hope you are good.

hoopy


----------



## Jo1968

Mr & Mrs Hoop- enjoy yourselves in Villareal.

Jen - AF came with a vengeance on Saturday, really horrible, worst it has been for a few months, really believe my acupuncture is making a difference with that. Anyway went to the clinic this morning, had my scan and blood test, everything looks great. Got my drugs and had my first injection and have to give myself another tonight at 8.30, will be fun in our house tonight.

To go back next Monday for another scan and blood tests to see how things are coming along. It all getting very exciting.

A quick questions for the ladies who have been through IVF before, has anyone been on menopur and if so what is the normal doseage? I've been prescribed 300 mls, is that normal

Minnie - Good luck for tomorrow.

Been through to Edinburgh today to sit an exam, just managed to pass it. This is not good trying to do to many things at the one time.

Away to put my feet up, it's great to having to worry about studying.

Jo xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jo

Good luck with the stimming - fraid can't help with your drug question cos have never used Menopur  

Hoopies - Have a great time in Spain  

Minnie - Hope all goes ok on Tues  

Sadie - How was the party - where was it?  

Hope everyone is ok 

Speak soon
Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi jo,

i had menopur and used 2 powders (1 solution) twice a day for the first 2 days and then 2 powders once a day after that.  sorry, i don't remember what the exact dose was.  glad you're started, good luck with your injections.   

wishing x


----------



## Jo1968

Thanks Emmypops and Wishing.

I've to take 4 powders and 1 solution twice today and tomorrow and then 4 powders and 1 solution til next Monday when I have second scan.

I wonder if the higher dose is anything to do with my age as I'm nearly 40 and my AMH level was 8.

Jo xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi jo
in was on menapaur and had 4 powders to one liquid with a amh level of 8.6 so nothing to do with age (i am 33) it all has to so with your amh level and how you respond(but its a alot better than gonal f)

as mr hoopy says off to villa  tomorrow(have to be at airport for 4.30am   ) mr hoopy won a competition on the celtic website so everything is paid for except the beer so will probably have to remorgage   so my current "body is a temple" mode is switched off and and the greedy beer drinking drunk is back ;  at least until wednesday 
hope everyone is ok

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## vonnie33

Hi jo

I was on Menopur i was on 225ml 3 powders 1 solution, i think its all to do with age and your levels and how you have responded previously. 

We all take to these drugs differently wishing you all the luck with it, it didnt make me feel any different i was fine with it the whole way through.

 Vonnie xx


----------



## suzee

Jo - How exciting!!!  How were you doing your injection, it gets easier, honestly!!  I was on 225iu of Menopur which is 3 powders to one solution.   

Hoopies - u off again to far flung countries again, hope you have a lovely time and Mrs Hoopy can spend, spend, spend when you're watching the football!!  

Minnie - Good luck for today  

Hi to everyone, hope you all well, still waiting for appt for 12 wk scan, hoping it'll come in post today.  Not been just as queasy (thankfully) but have been getting heartburn.  Tummy getting big had to go up a dress size as not quite ready for mats clothes yet but don't think it'll be too long!!  

Suzee xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Hope you all had a good holiday weekend?

Hoopies - hope you both have a great time at the game, what a bonus that you won it in a competition, enjoy yourselves!

Wishing - we have 6 frosties so I think we will be defrosting all of them to give us the best chance, but not totally sure till we speak to the GCRM.  Think we will go for single embryo transfer as the thought of having twins absolutely puts the fear of god into us!  

Btw when we went private at the GRI, we also got bumped for 3 months in a row - we were told that they had space for 20 NHS and 3 private patients per week, the private fees help to fund research as well as pay for staff costs, etc.  

A few years ago we (ie some of the girls on this thread) met up with Isobel from the ACS unit to discuss our "issues" and one of the issues we brought up was the problem of being "bumped" or as she preferred to call it, "deferred".  And also the issue re the every increasing waiting list.  She was very sympathetic to our situations but their hands were tied as they have so many patients and not enough staff or physical capacity to deal with any more.  However if they get harrassed by patients then it will hopefully make them harrass their high heid yins and hopefully the end result will be more money to deal with the situation.  I tended to call up every month to check where I was on the waiting list and just make them realise that you are there, you are a person who is going through something not very nice and you are putting your life on hold while you wait on tx starting.  

Jo - how is the stabbing going?  Hope you're managing the injections ok and feeling ok too.

Minnie - hope it goes well today.  Could you tell work you are having a "procedure" and get your gp to sign you off for some of the time, poss around the time of e/c and e/t?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are good - this weather is just rubbish innit....

Love Boo x


----------



## suzee

Hi,

Re the private patients at GRI.  We were private with GRI and they told us we wouldn't make a difference to the waiting list.  Thinking about it though, if anything it should have shortened it as we got our BFP, we are no longer or will no longer be on the list (don't know when they take you off, if they wait until babies are born  ) so everyone should move up a place IYKWIM.

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

mr & mrs hoopy - hope you have a great time at the footie.  another holiday so soon, lucky you!   

jo - my amh was 18.9 so is probably the reason why i had a lower dosage of menopur.  like vonnie i felt absolutely fine on the drugs, it was just the expanding ovaries that caused me some discomfort.   

suzee - hope your get your booking appointment date through soon.  ours is two weeks tomorrow so i'll be 13 weeks.  if you're struggling to fasten your jeans you can buy wee button-expander things from any haberdashery shop and i also bought some cheap versions of the bumpbands you can buy.  they were only £9 for 3 (black, white & grey) in new look and help to cover up my unbuttoned trousers - just looks like i'm wearing a longer vest underneath.   

boo - thanks for filling me in on the private/nhs patient thing at gri.  it's always confused me but i never asked them about it as i thought they'd just skirt around the topic and fob me off with some nonsense.  i'd heard that the private patients also get bumped but i hadn't realised that they actually do have a system - sometimes it feels like they don't know what a system is!     6 frosties is brilliant!  we had 6 too and we asked the gcrm to thaw 3 initially (to transfer 2) but if we didn't have 2 good blasts, to then continue thawing one at a time until we had 2 good ones.  it depends on how your embryos are stored at the gri.  do you know if they were frozen in batches or individually?  i think if you have 6 embryos that all thaw happily, the gcrm will take them to blasts if you want.  thankfully out of the first 3 that they thawed for us, 2 were great and the other was duff so it was obvious which ones to transfer and we still have 3 blasts on ice.  good luck, it's all so exciting!   

wishing x


----------



## wishing...

hi suzee,

i thought that us coming off the list would speed things up for the others too but it's not been any help to ranweli.     i don't think they officially take you off the list until you have your baby/babies but they must let others jump past you in the meantime?  who knows!   

w x


----------



## suzee

Wishing, 

Yeah not sure how it works, last we were told our turn was Mar/Apr next yr, god knows where it would be now!!  As you say you'd think it would bump Ranweli up the list.

How are you? settling into being pg quite nicely?  I sometimes still can't quite believe it!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Me again  

Wishing - the waiting list has so many variables as there must be people who are at the top of the list and for example have had one treatment which hasn't worked so are going to go again but they maybe decide not to this month - not sure how the GRI work it all out but they must have a system of some sort!  I think you are right in that those who are pg through tx are on the list but are "on hold" till the due date arrives.

I called the GRI embryologist who said our frosties are stored individually which is good as it gives us lots of choice as to how many we want thawed.  When I spoke to the embryologist at the GCRM last week, he said that it was up to us to choose but that thawing all of them would give them the best choice so I think that's why we're going to go with thawing them all at once.  We could change our minds 20 times before the time comes though!

I dont think we will take them to blasts as the GCRM embryologist said that they didn't see much difference in the success rates between a 3 day transfer and a blast, but again, we might change our minds between now and then!

Love Boo x


----------



## wishing...

suzee - i'm loving being pg but i know what you mean - sometimes i think it's all just a wonderful dream!  

boo - i got the feeling the gcrm really wanted us to go to blasts but i think it was just because we had 10 embryos and they wanted to know which ones wouldn't make it.  as it turned out, we lost 3 of them along the way so i guess it was a good thing we didn't transfer one of them!  in the end we got a bfn anyway so it didn't help.  not first time around anyway!


----------



## weecaz

Hi Girls... do you mind if I join in your thread... As you can see for my siggie I'm in last cycle of IUI and have initial appointment with the GRI 21 October (was originally July 2009).  Having IUI at Monklands and this is our 6th and final go, the nurses have confirmed that I will be backdated on the NHS list back to October last year when I had very first IUI, but from reading some earlier comments about the NHS waiting list it all seems to be a bit of a nightmare of where and when you fit in.

Here a some big   to you all and plently of   .  Best wishes to all the ladies who have started their tx and   that it is your turn.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

just a quick one from me as I'm loaded with the cold & have an AF from hell so all in I'm feeling pretty miserable 

Hoopy's.....you lucky gits!! Well done on winning the competition though.....I'm sure you'll both have a great time & it'd be even better if we can pick up some points tonight! Cmon the Hoops!!! 

weecaz - welcome to the site! good luck with your TX

wishing - I know the southern really well & its def the maternity bit you'll go to, the bit you need to go to is on the ground floor through the back, theres a wee reception desk at the front of the glass doors so they'll point you in right direction, good luck!

sadie - hope you had a nice time at the party & found something to wear! Also hope wee bubba does some movement these next few wks & gets into correct position!!

lottie - lovely news about your 2 little girlies & 1 wee boy.....how sweet!! Keep well & get as much rest as poss!!

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Bels

New Home Glasgow Girls! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all

Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=158643.0


----------



## Bels

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 22/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG





































Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Having Bloods checked before starting

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09 

little miss sunshine- GRI Waiing to have prostap

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie- GCRM

Chip1- GRCM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Bels - Can you pls update me on the list as I started pillpopping 23 Sep, start stimming 10 Oct an EC/ET should be w/c 20 Oct    (IVF no.3)

Have  good day GGs  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Wishing - maybe your wee one is stronger because it survived the freeze/thaw process?

Caz - hi  
Hope your tx is successful this time round  

Mrs R - hi, how are you?

Emmy - how are things going?

Just been to see the mortgage consultant, mind is being bamboozled with all these monetary facts so I had to go buy myself a cake  

Love Boo x


----------



## Mrs R

Boo......aaghh mortgages  its all so confusing especially in this current climate  Hope you enjoyed your cake!!! I'm treating myself to some Haagen Daz later  I'm feeling pretty rotten, loaded with the cold & it all seems to be in my head so everythings a bit fuzzy + I've got a horrendous period.....just my luck eh!

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi thanks to all the ladies who replied regarding my menopur dosage. I thought it would probably have something to do with my AMH level.

No side effects yet, the only thing is an absolutely splitting headache, just can't shake it and don't really want to take anything for it. Will just have to grin and bear it.

Emmypops - so glad that you've started, it looks like you'll probably be a week behind me now, but I'll be on here throughout the whole 2WW asking questions.

Not very good at personals but am trying but as its a new home have totally lost who is doing what and what is happening.

Jen - how's you, what happened with your AF? Have you been for your scan and blood test yet?

Can I ask a question regarding blasts, do you get a choice as to whether your take your embies to blast or do the GCRM make that decision and if they do is there an additional cost. Also can you have part IVF/part ICIS, again is there an additional cost? Too many questions I know all of which I should have asked the clinic but forgot.

Hope you are all well, sending loads of    babydust to each and every one of you.


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 22/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG





































Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Stimming 30/09/08

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Started 23/09/08 Stimming 10th Oct, EC/ET wk 20th Oct 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09, stimming 29th Sept 

little miss sunshine- GRI Waiing to have prostap

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie- GCRM

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi


Bels- Thanks for moving list. Hope you are well.

Em- Have updated the list. How is your DH? Has he had his appt yet? Hope the pill popping going okay. Party was good. It was at a bowling club in Falkirk. Nothing fancy just good to catch up with some friends. My DH's friend died a couple of years ago and it was his wife's 50th birthday. Was good to see her and we have met other folk from Falkirk through them so it was good to catch up as we hadn't been through for ages.

Weecaz- Welcome. Have added you to the list. Have you started your last IUI cycle yet?

Jo- Good luck hope your follies start to blossom for your next scan. Sorry about the headaches. I can't help with GCRM questions. But I think it depends on how many eggs and how they do over the first few days that depends on whether you can go to blasts. But don't quote me on it. Part ICSI/IVF don't know never came across that before.

Jen- Howz things has AF shown up yet and have you phoned clinic to get started?

Boo- Good luck with frozen cycle. I would be worried too about twins. Hope you get a 2nd wee baby out of your frosties. Cake sounds good. Yum I have some left over birthday cake think I will have to have that tonight.

Wishing- Glad your wee bump coming along. Sounds like you are having fun being pg. I am expanding quickly and have felt a difference over last weeks or so. I haven't put on too much weight so far though my normal clothes are now out the window.

MrsR- Sorry you not feeling well. I love Hagen Das. Especially strawberry cheesecake. I daren't buy it or will want to eat the whole tub. Hope you feel better soon. Howz your dad? Hope the baby moves position too. I bought some jeans out of mothercare so wore them and a black top. Really need to do some more shopping.

Minnnie- How did appt at clinic go?

Vonnie- What stage are you at now?

Ranweli- Howz you honey? Been thinking about you lots. Life is so unfair sometime. Sending you a well deserved  .

Mandy- Howz you? Has it sunk in yet?

Suzee- Bet you can't wait to get next scan. You will see such a difference. Are you going to find out what the sex of your twins are further down line? 

Mr+ Mrs Hoopy- Have a great time. Mrs Hoopy is shopping on your agenda or football torture?

Kim- Howz your bump? Will need to try to catch up this week. Think I owe you some clexane.

Well baby moving around now good style. Looking forward to my scan on 8th Oct. Think it will be amazing to see baby much bigger. Have told DH we going pram shopping after scan so hope we see something we both like. That will be the first thing I will have bought. Looking forward to it as feel more relaxed and less scared now.

Well going for cake and tea. Hi to all my other FF hope you are all well.


Love Sadie


----------



## minnnie

Hi Folks

What a rotten day we had today.  I think cake sounds like a great idea - think I might have to get some to support you Boo 

I was back at hosp today after last m/c.  I had lots of blood taken for genetic tests - whatever they are and have to wait 8 weeks to find out just how defunct my body actually is.  The doc was talking about FET -not had this before.  Does anyone know if I need to take drugs for this?  Got 7 frosties and not sure how many will  be defrosted.  Seen some of you talk about blasts - what is this?

So now I've got 2 months to get back to fat club and shift some of those wobbly bits (maybe cake isn't such a good idea after all...). 

Hope you all managed to stay dry.

m.

xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi folks!  
Just a wee 'me' update'!  (again, I hear you say!)

Went for my baseline last night as I was starting to stress about AF.  Had it since last wed but no major bleeds just spotting and was worried I'd leave it too late and miss this month!  So went for scan last night and my lining was as thick as can be (over 10mm I think!) so nurse went through the injections with me and took a blood sample but said I should wait for a couple of days because I was still due a heavy bleed.  Anyway the heavy stuff has arrived in force today with lots of lovely cramps!  And then the Pat called with results of bloods and told me to take my first injection tonight. I'm assuming this is based on my estrogen levels? Am concerned that my lining will still be a bit thick but am sure they know what they're doing.  They know what my lining was like last night so their advice must be based on that and blood sample.  

So I've got the joys of my first injection waiting for me.  Am quite excited but its a bit scary too!  Going to leave it til bedtime to get as much bleeding done as poss   (don't think it'll make any difference!).  Got to take 1st injection tonight,  2 tomorrow, 1 Thurs morning, 1 Friday morning, 1 Sat morning and then go back for a scan on Saturday at 10.30.  I thought I had to have 2 on first day but obviously not coz I'm starting at night.  It's so hard not to worry!  Sometimes I wish I hadn't read up so much on the treatment and then I could just go with the flow (no pun intended!) and not get so blooming stressed comparing myself to everyone else.  And here was me thinking I wasn't stressing at all about tx - how wrong could I be!

Jo - Congratulations of getting started with stimms!  You won the race.  . I'm on 2 powders to 1 solution of Menopur (AMH 15.7).  

Hope you are all well and apologies again for being so rubbish at personals!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Minnnie- I know how dissapointed you must be but it is important that they sort out what going on before FET. I had to have all that done too after mc. Did they mention doing a thrombophilia screen to check your blood as someone who has recurrent mc should have this done. I would push for it if I was you just to be sure. I had to push for it as have blood thinning drugs for my FET as my bloods were abnormal and it meant my blood was too thick to let embryo implant properly and can be a cause of early mc too. It meant my FET was delayed for 8 months because i had to see haematologist but worth the wait now am pg. Having a medicated FET is when you take drugs to down reg and then build up womb lining but not stimulate you ovaries to produce more eggs or having a natural cycle which is where they just go with your normal cycle and check your hormone levels to see when your ovulating then put embies back at right time of cycle. It all depends on why you need IVF in first place and if you have any problems with cycle. Hope this helps. Am sure other folk will have bits to add that I have missed. Good luck

Jen- Gald you have got started. Am sure they know what they doing and wouldn't start stimms if it not right time. Will update list. Good luck.


Love Sadie


----------



## weecaz

Thanks SBB, yep just started last IUI so trying to be very positive bout this one.  Hopefully basted on Monday then the dreaded 2ww.

I'm having a wee skive in work will post some personals to everyone later  x


----------



## Bels

Hi Sadie,

You're welcome!    Gosh your pregnancy is speeding along  

Good Luck to all the GGs

Bels x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi everyone.. hope you're all well..

Sadie just to let you know that my official due date is 31st of Jan.. but because it's triplets we've been told that they'll only let us go to 34 weeks (if I get that far!).. so calculating it using 34 weeks it would be 20th of December.. 3 wee Christmas babies!!  

x


----------



## wishing...

wow, it's been busy on here!!  i can hardly keep up with what you've all been doing since yesterday!  

mrs r - all this talk of cake and ice cream is making me hungry.  ben & jerry's cherry garcia please?  

jo - i think the gcrm need you to have at least 6 good embryos to go to blasts.  there's no extra charge and it's your decision though they will advise you if you ask for their opinion.  i'm afraid i don't know about half and half ivf/icsi.  hope the headache's not too bad.  

weecaz - sorry, i don't think i've said hi to you yet!  hi!  good luck for monday!  

sadie - good luck with the pram shopping!  there are so many options, dh and i are totally confused already so have bought a book called "what to buy for your baby"!!  hopefully it'll help us to work out what we really do and don't need and we won't end up with a flat full of useless luxury items!    no actual bump to speak of yet but with this ever-expanding waistline of mine i'm hoping i can find a job before it becomes too obvious that i have a wee secret!  

minnnie - hope you get some answers from your blood tests.  we had a natural cycle fet at the gcrm which was no drugs at all in the lead up to ovulation and just one low dose hcg injection a week after my lh surge to boost the hormone support provided by the corpus luteum.  blasts or blastocysts are 5 or 6 day old embryos.  usually, embryos are transferred when they are 2 or 3 days old but if you have a several good quality embryos on day 3, some clinics will move them into a new culture and continue incubating them in the lab to let them develop further.  it's best to only do this if you have a good number of embryos as some will undoubtedly drop off along the way and fewer will make it to day 5.  (we had 10 embryos on day 2/3 and 7 blastocysts surviving on day 5.)  hope this helps!  

jen - glad that's you started!  good luck!  

lottie - you're going to have the best christmas ever!  


wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- 11weeks already my how your time is going in. Me and DH are a bit the same it hard to decide what to buy and what not. Essentials and then as I have quite a big family I'm sure that anything else we need like clothes etc will be in plenty supply for this long awaited bubba. Glad you doing well.

Lottie- Have added you due date to the list. Glad you doing well.

Weecaz- Good luck with basting and 2ww. We all here for you and I hope this works for you this time. You never know stranger things have happened.

Hi to everyone going for a bath.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone......feeling a tad better today, cold is still lingering but AF is behaving a bit better!!!!
Dont tend to post as regularly as I did before cos I've not got too much too add what with me going 'au naturale' at the moment ....it feels weird not to be on, waiting for or thinking about TX ...how bizarre is that!  I do check in most dys to see how you're all getting on cos I'd miss you all too much to stay away for long! 

wishing - mmmmm ben & jerry's....I'm partial to that too  I like Phish food!! yummy!! think of all that baby shopping you've got instore....heaven!! keep well mrs xx

lottie - its gonna certainly be a very different Xmas for you this year!

Jen - great that you've got started, hope you got on fine with the 1st one! Good luck for this TX!!!   

minnie - sending you big hugs hunni 

sadie - my dad is doing great thanks, he started his treatment last week & is feeling really good so far. No side effects or anything as yet, he's wanting to get back to work & get back to some sort of normality so thats all positive stuff! He's on these drugs til Jan when he goes back for a PSA test, hopefully his levels will have decreased & he can continue on them. Glad you got some maternity jeans, get yourself out shopping for more goodies!!!

Jo - good luck luv for your TX 

emmy - wishing you lots of luck too 

Hoopies -   beat 1-0......hope the result didnt spoil a good wee trip away

how are all you other mummies to be keeping? hope you & the bumps are all well

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## little miss sunshine

Had my Prostap injection yesterday.... it feels a bit unreal to have treatment finally started.... especially as last time I was at the hosp they changed my treatment, so was half expecting them to do it again yesterday!!

Scan 23rd October... 

love and hugs to all xxx


----------



## vonnie33

Hello everyone,

A new home, its so hard to keep up with you all so much going on. I dont post much as i am not doing any tx at the moment but have decided to go back to the GCRM think its best as thats were ive been for all my previous tx and they are just so nice so heres hoping that the icsi will do something that the ivf couldnt. Just have to postpone it until ive finished moving and decorating the new house so iam not taking on to much at the one time and iam not to stressed as this new house is killing me and driving me mad   at the moment need to be in the right frame of mind before doing any more tx and have a holiday first me thinks.



Vonnie xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just wanted to say thanks for all the support concerning the waiting list ,well i can tell you that i have wrote a letter to the person who is in charge as it was becoming a joke,cant say too much but i found  out reasons for waiting list problem,they are to do with my health board.  .i too have been popping on here everyday and reading posts but haven't really had much to tell.ill try and do some personals and catch up on all your current news.

sadie-your pregnancy is flying by,glad to hear your starting to think about buying items for the wee one,sooo exciting,you'll be due for your 21 week scan,are you going to find out if your having a wee boy/girl?  

vonnie-sounds like your having fun decorating  ,iam thinking of doing some before Christmas but just cant get motivated,.

Mrs r-nice to hear from you,me and dh are going au naturelle at the mo to as was told theres a chance it could happen even if a small on.is that you had all your txt at gri now or have you still got another go?glad to hear your dad is ok,    

boo-thank you for advice about writing a letter,was a bit unsure as was a bit worried gri might think i was a moaner,but found out it isn't there fault,your little girl is beautiful and hope you manage to get another little bundle from your remaining frosties.  

Mr and Mrs hoopy-hope your enjoying your football holiday!!!  

Little miss sunshine-hello and welcome to thread, 

lottie potts-congrats on your wee triplets not long to go now,you'll have to put a pic of your bump on here,you'll have good size one now.and like wishing said you will have a fab Christmas this year. 

wishing-11 weeks already,are you still reading the books? ,hope your well and your weee bubs is too,not long to your next scan and you get to see babie again.   

suzee-how are you?hows the sickness hope it has eased,you still on   about having twins. 

jj1980-great to hear you've started txt,how r u? 

wee caz-hope iui txt goes well and you get them three precious letters.   

minnie-youve been through such an awful time with your txt hun,sending you Lots of       .

hi to all the other ladies waiting or starting treatment all the ladies with bump and all our glasgow girl mummys.

love ranweli.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls 

Ranweli - glad you took some action, at least you know why it has happened.  Did they explain what the problem actually was?

Vonnie - that's great news that you are going to try again, holiday sounds like a great idea too.

Little miss sunshine - hope you're taking it easy now girl, that's great news you have started.  Roll on the 23rd, not long now.

Mrs R and wishing - don't get me started on Ben and Jerrys, I LOVE Phish Food, it is the best!  btw the cake the other day was ok (not the best), I had popped into Greggs and the only ones they had left were Halloween ones with plastic pumpkins and spiders on the top.  I had to ask the lady to give me  one without a spider on the top as I am petrified of spiders and she misheard me and started to put one in the bag so I had to shout "not one with a spider on it!", she thought I was an absolute loony as I then had to explain why   

wishing and Sadie - please try not to buy loads of clothes, I know it is hard not to but seriously, people will buy you LOADS.  We had to buy another wardrobe when Rosa was born and it was filled with clothes that people had bought for her.

Mrs R - that's great news about your dad  
Hope your cold is better soon xx

Lottie - wow, 3 amazing Christmas presents  

Bels - thank you for moving us to our new home  

Jo - hope you are doing ok with the injections?

Minnie - hope you are ok  

Hope everyone else is ok.
Love Boo x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

just got an app for GCRM for the 23 of oct for semen analysis, ovarian assessment and amh, can anyone tell me if they say much at the ovarian assessment as i think i may still have pcos and what is amh and the levels

many thanks

lindsay1


----------



## minnnie

Hiya 

lindsay1 - the semen sample can usually be done at home depending on how far away you are from the hosp, I think the ovarian assess will just be an internal examination/scan.  I remember having to drink 2 pints of water with a dye in it though this was yrs ago so things have probably moved on since then    Good luck when it comes  

Jo - how are the injections going?  Getting any easier?

My best friend is about to start IVF and I felt like such an expert explaining it to her - what a sad position to be in (for both of us). Would much rather be discussing the virtues of a Quinny as opposed to a Bugaboo..... 

Anyway have decided that if this treatment doesn't work out I am buying the flashiest sports car I can find! 

Someone was talking about ice cream - have any of you discovered the farm near East Kilbride /Thorntonhall that sells homemade ice cream with all sorts of fab flavours?  Thorntonhall Farm - please don't ask me for directions I found it by chance..  We bought Lemon Gin, Toffee Fudge and Rose flavours -really scrummy    Don't suppose my fat club leader is going to be too happy with me 

Oh oh - I can hear the rose one calling...........

m
xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
well what can i say i am no longer allowed to go to any football games (thank god  ) it was agreat day and met some really nice people but ny god was i knackered yesterday 

welcome weecaz we to come from the monklands area although we never got to do the iui  so ggod luck this time (we had freinds who have a beautiful son on there 6th iui attempt so it can happen) sending you lots of    

emmypops how are you feeling on the down regging hope your not to bad (i am a nightmare on it totally   )

jen good luck with the stiming  and with your scan on saturday

i have missed lots of people so hello to everyone and hope you area ll well,but all this talk of ice cream and cake has got to me and really feel like a great big slice but as my body is a temple again will have to do with some weight watchers cookies   

ms hoopyxx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi all!

Sadie - How exciting going baby shopping!  I had wee sneaky look at website yest til DP told me off and had a bit of a panic that I didn't know what half the stuff is for!

wishing... - Howz things with you this week?  Your book sounds like a good plan.  There seems so much to buy but am sure that you really don't need half of it.  Babies grow out of everything sooo quickly!

Mrs R - Nice to hear from you.  We'd miss you too if you went away!  Injections going fine thanks (I think!)

Ranweli - Glad you're getting some answers.  Hope your letter has some effect on your waiting time.

Lindsay - At the ovarian assessment I had at the GCRM it was a scan.  They checked for cysts and counted how many follicles were on each side.  Think that was about it.  AMH test gives some idea as to how well you will respond to stimulation I think.  Not quite sure of the levels but mine was 15.7 and they told me that meant I should be a good responder (fingers crossed!) and that it was the top end of normal but don't know much more than that.  Good luck! Let us know how you get on.

Mrs Hoopy - Glad you survived the football.  Don't envy you!  

Jo - Howz things with you? 

Well onto 3rd day of stimming (I think!).  Injections seem to be going well although I must say I was expecting things to be a bit more eventful than they are!  No side effects at all.  In fact I'm now worrying that we've not been doing it right coz I don't feel any different.  Early days I suppose!

Lots of love to everyone

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Just back from my wee anniversary nite oot - we had a lovely time  

Mrs Hoopy - Glad you had a nice trip    I am fine thanks - no effects at all from the pills I am taking   Finish the pills on Sunday then should get AF about Thurs next week then stimming starts Friday so its not long in coming round  

Jen - Glad the stimms going well - I think no symptoms is a good sign at this stage as hopefully means you are not going to get OHSS   When is your next scan?

Minnie - Hope you enjoyed the icecream - sounds yummmmy  

Lindsay - Welcome to the board ! I am also at GCRM and would agree with what Jen says - think they took blood and did a scan on our first appointment - my AMH was 2.9 which is very low but probably as expected at my ripe old age  

Miss Sunshine - Congrats on getting started - time will start racing by now   for a BFP 4u

Mrs R - Thanks for the kind words - still keeping evrything crossed for your wee Dad  

Sadie - DH had his appointment at SGH almost 2 weeks ago - had a lot of blood tests done and is now waiting to get a date for a MRI scan - prob be at least 2 more months even although the consultant marked it "urgent" !

I'd like to say hi to everyone else (even if your not going for a bath    ) (sorry couldn't resist Sadie )

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

morning girlies & Mr hoopy 

emmy - it'll all happen so quickly now you've started, thanks for thinking of my dad   

jen - make the most of no side effects....keep drinking tons of water babes!! happy jabbing 

mrs hoopy - so was it all your fault then?? are you the bad omen??  I was gutted with the score cos we played better than I thought, shame our best just aint good enough! 
mr hoopy - u settling for 3rd spot now? think we'll be doing well for that!! Going tomorrow? Surely we should score a barrelload 

boo - I share your spider phobia  I know exactly the cakes you mean...they freak me out when I walk past Greggs!!  I'm so bad I cant even take the middle bit out of tomatoes cos they look like spiders   DH thinks I'm nuts!! I'm feeling a good bit better with this 'man flu' thanks 

ranweli - glad you've spoke to the top person.....what dates are you looking at now then? what a right carry on!! Hugs hunni  we can be the au natural girls for the moment eh!  where theres a chance theres always hope!  I'm finished with GRI now, I had 2 goes & used them both with no success  Prob next year at some point we'll have a go with GCRM xxx

vonnie - good luck with house move & decorating. Also hope you get a wee holiday booked xxxx

little miss sunshine - yippppeee you've officially started.....good luck hunni!!!

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## weecaz

Hello everyone... hope you are all looking forward to the weekend... having a skive in work so not too much time for personals.  

Mrs Hoopy your post really cheered me up I've been looking at signatures on here all the BFPs with IUI seem to be 1st or 2nd go so that was great news to hear about your pal on her 6th go, so thats cheered me up no end.  Hope your treatment is going well.

Had scan this morning and all is well, the nurse at Monklands was happy with my response, 2 mature follies and another that is nearly mature, off to get them popped tommorrow night and then the IUI Monday.  

All the girlies having treatment or going Au Natural here is plenty of babydust for you all


----------



## weecaz

Mrs Hoopy I'm a dafty I just realised you are due to start in November at the GRI.. I'd been hoping on different threads and got my knickers in a twist   .  Bring on November


----------



## hoopy74

weecaz another lanarkshire lass, we are taking over!!!!!!!!!!!

mrs r wasnt mrs hoopys fault, better result than usual with her there!!!!!!!! it was a good day and she said she couldnt believe she never seen 1 ned over there! i said it depends what team in glasgow you support lol

every1 else ave a good weekend, i'll be at footie at usual no mrs hoopy tho!!!!!!!!!!

sadie they tabs your hubby taking which you recommended started taking them again, did your hubbie have any diarrohea symptoms, i'm having a nightmare on them but as long as my   is fine i will cope. just curious?

take care


----------



## JJ1980

Happy Friday to you all!

Emmy - Glad you had a lovely night out.  My next scan is tomorrow morning so hopefully there's something going on in there.
I'm still symptomless and emotionally stable (well, as stable as I ever am!   much to DPs relief) which is good.  

Going to have to miss my beloved long lie tomorrow morning as we need to be at GCRM for 10.30 so need to leave at half 8.  Am gutted.  

Catch up tomorrow,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen

Hope the scan went well - these early starts are good practice for when you have the baby  

What a miserable day it is here - hope you didn't have too bad a journey - maybe a boat would have been a better idea   

Mr Hoopy - Hope you are feeling a bit better today - don't envy you going to see football in this rain  

Weecaz - Good luck for Monday  

Just back from the softplay with DD - she's nice and tired now and off for a wee sleep  

Take care girls and boys

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Thought the board would be a bit busier today seen as the weather was so awful!  Hope I haven't scared you all away with my obsessive need to tell you about my tx!  Apologies but I just can't help it!

Emmy - scan went fine thanks.  My lining is beginning to thicken and I've got a good number of follicles beginning to grow.  Biggest is 11 (is it mm?) at the moment, with one at 10, a few at 9 and lots of other little ones so was quite pleased.  Started next lot of injections too (cetrotide) which seems to be a bit more stingy than the Menopur!  Howz things going with you?

Hope everyone comes out to play tomorrow...

Jen xxx


----------



## whippet

Jo our consultant at GCRM said menopur dose is based on your weight. Be positive I was on 4 powders too  

Lottie you are going to have a fab christmas.

Mrs R how is your dad

whippet x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen

Last day of Norethisterone tomorrow then Pergovris jabs Mon and Wed - AF should arrive Thurs! I am also on Cetrotide once follies have grown   It is a bit stingy  

Off to watch X Factor now

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- Glad scan went well sounds like you growing some lovely follies. Keep up the good work.

Mr Hoopy- No DH had no symptoms from taking them. I suppose everyone different but in the end all in a good cause. Could just be a coincidence. Let me know hope things settle.

Em- Hope AF arrives as planned. Doing a wee dance for you.                                               . Hope your DH gets his scan soon. I think I meant to put a full stop somewhere in that wee sign off.         quite funny now that I have read it.

weecaz- Good luck for Monday.         .

MrsR- Please don't disappear we would miss you too much. Besides who would Mr Hoopy talk footie too!!!!!!

Minnnie- I said I was doing that if treatment didn't work so hope it means you won't have to either.

Boo- Am not going to buy too many baby clothes just the essentials for hospital and some vests and babygrows for when we get home. Besides unless my DH does something about our loft conversion soon I won't have anywhere to store anything. Maybe that his grand plan. 

Ranweli- Not planning to find out sex of baby as would like a surprise. With all the medical intervention to get here it will be great to find out naturally. So glad that you have written a letter. At least you have had your say. Hope you get in soon.

Vonnie- Good luck with house. Think it wise to make sure right time for your body and you will be nice and chilled in your house once you are settled.

Miss Sun- Glad you have got started. Good luck.

Hi to everyone else. I have had a lazy night on couch. DH away out with some friends and I have just sat and stuffed my face watching the X factor. Can't wait till tomorrow to see who got through. 

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 22/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG





































Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Stimming 30/09/08

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Started 23/09/08 Stimming 10th Oct, EC/ET wk 20th Oct 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09, stimming 29th Sept 

little miss sunshine- GRI Had prostap 01/10/08

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie- GCRM

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct Having IUI meantime basting Monday 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

thanks sadie was just curious, was ok before then stopped them for holidays and started again. hopefully will settle down, thats me off drink again so probably all the beer not knowing where to go!!!!!


----------



## Mrs R

morning everyone, hope you all had a good weekend! 

hoopy - its great to be back where we belong eh!  Game was good on sat but the accies weren't too much of an opposition! The luvly Artur was on top form!!! No tic for over a week now....boooooo!  Hope your dodgy tum sorts itself out, nothing worse than having the old squirts  

sadie - I'm sticking around babes, these mths of no TX will prob fly in & I'll be going to GCRM before I know it! Hope you're feeling good mrs! X factor is great isn't it, I luv it + Strictly!! Sarurday nights are good again!!!

emmy - hope your AF behaves & shows up when she should 

whippet - hows you luv? Thanks for asking about my dad, he's doing great so far! Been on his treatment for 2wks now & so far no side effects, he's going back to ork next monday! All very positive so its good! Hope you're keeping well!

Jen - its all sounding good luv, everything seems to be progressing nicely! you're doing great 

weecaz - wishing you lots of luck for your IUI today!   

luv to all the other GG's  

Mrs R xx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi Girls

Thanks for all your replies about the doseage of Menopur. I can say that I've had any side effects, the only thing to report is slight twinges where my ovaries are and a bit of a headache but nothing else.

Was back at GCRM this morning. Lining is at 7, which they said is good, Nurse said anything over 6 is okay. Have about 14 follicles, the biggest is 13 with the smallest being 6. She said they should hopefully mature over the next day or two. Keeping my fingers crossed.

Jen - Congratulation re your scan. Sounds promising. What time are you back on Wed? I'm there at 8.15 am. What is cetrotide? I believe I'm on Menopur throughout.

Emmypops - I'll do an AF dance for you. Hope it comes quickly and you can move on to the next step.

Mrs R - Glad your sticking around, we all need to support each other and I'm glad your dad is doing well. Did you say that he was going back to work? That will be good for him and give him something to concentrate on.

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well.

Jo xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

V strange, I couldn't have gotten link to new page and was only when I was thinking thread been v quiet (which is unusual  ) that I thought I'd hunt it out and here you all are!!  Hiding away from me   lol

Not caught up poroperly, just had a quick look through. 

How are you all doing?  

Sadie - Wow times ticking away quite nicelt now isn't it, when do you stop work?  No, I don't think we'll ask what sex babies are (although it is v tempting!)  

Jo - Glad you doing well with the stimming, any idea when EC will be?   

Mrs R - Hows your dad doing?       Hope you well

Wishing - hows you and the bubba, getting bigger by the day?  

Well I gave in and called the Royal Maternity as still hadn't got my 'rushed' appt through for booking scan and nice lady gave me one over the phone so I go this Friday!  Yippee!!

Its cold today, I'm freezing!!

Anyway glad to have found yous again lol

Suzee xx


----------



## vonnie15

Afternoon Girls,

Wondered if I could pick some of your brains about tx at the GCRM.  I've had tx through in Edinburgh and unfornately each time has been a negative and both DH and I had decided if it was bad news this we would try the GCRM.  Got an initial appointment at the end of November and was wondering what to expect, I have already had an ovarian assessement so hopefully won't need to go through that again.  Decided to wait until the end on November as I want to have a couple of AFs to give my body some time to recover plus we have decided to have a few a weekend away to Rome and a holiday before getting on the bandwagon again.

Thanks
Vonnie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

sorry i haven't been on for a while. we had a wee scare on thursday - i had some brown-stained discharge in the morning which tailed off but i called my gp on friday morning just to see what she thought. she's an absolute star and sent us straight for a scan at the queen mothers. the baby's absolutely fine, lovely strong heartbeat and exactly the right size for his or her dates. they couldn't find any bleeding in my uterus so aren't worried as i've been prone to random spotting between my periods and after smear tests in the past. we were so relieved and it was wonderful to see that the baby's doing well. we could see its eyes, nose and mouth and it was moving around during the scan. the queen mothers was weird though - i'd always expected it to be a really busy place but it was like the marie celeste!

anyway, i've had a lot of catching up to do...

sadie - thank goodness for your list! there are so many of us now there's no way i'd be able to keep up with everyone without it! have you been buying any more maternity clothes? i'm struggling with all my trousers just now but i'm hoping that things might fit a little better (temporarily!) once my uterus has "moved up". am i crazy or did you find it made a difference? 

mrs r - glad to hear your dad's doing well with his treatment. 

jen - sounds like your follies are growing nicely! it won't be long till your ec... 

mr & mrs hoopy - hope you had a nice wee break in the sunshine and the football didn't get in the way of a good time mrs h! 

little miss sunshine - glad your prostap injection went well. hope you're feeling okay. not long till you'll be stimming... 

vonnie33 - hope you're settling into your new house.









ranweli - well done for writing that letter. hope they sort something out for you soon... 

boo - thanks for the advice, we will try not to buy too much. my mum's already started knitting so that's one hat and cardigan we can tick off the list! i loved your wee spider cake story - i'm exactly the same with slugs! 

jo - sounds like your tx is going well so far. when is your next scan & blood test? 

lindsay - good luck for your gcrm appointment. 

minnnie - the ice cream sounds great! oh, and you will not need to buy that car! stay positive...   

emmy - not long till you'll be stimming. a wee af dance for you...             

weecaz - hope all went well today. babydust for your 2ww...

  

suzee - not long till friday... it'll be so wonderful to see your babies again! you're going to the royal aren't you? we had last week's scan at yorkhill but we're actually going to the southern. our booking appointment's next wednesday, can't believe it takes 2-3 hours!! still expanding... i'm going to seriously run out of clothes soon! 

vonnie15 - if you've got any questions about the gcrm, i'll certainly _try_ to answer them. 

hi to everyone else, hope you're all well. sorry, it's taken me so long to catch up just now that i've run out of time for any more personals!

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

thanks wishing we did have a good time, mrs r back where we belong also!!!!
me + mrs hoopy just really wanting a letter in next few weeks to give us a start date, u do go thru a blip when u r waiting. unfortunately i'm getting a squirt also boo hoo lol 
it's natural but christmas time last time was our first bfn and hoping for a bfp this christmas or just after.

ranweli hope u r hanging in there, not be long now either.

awrabest all x


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!

Mrs R - Thanks!  Pleased to see you're an x-factor fan too!  IS it just me or do they seem better this year?

Jo - Glad your scan went well.  I've had no side effects with Menopur either.  Am a bit spottier than normal so piling on the concealer, but apart from that am completely fine.  Not excessively tired and am still in control of my emotions so all good!  My appointment isn't til 10.30 on Wed so will probably miss you.  I am still on Menopur for the rest of stimming but also have an injection of Cetrotide which apparently stops the body sending a signal to the brain to ovulate.  The Menopur helps the follies to grow and the Cetrotide keeps the eggs in the follicles until EC (I think).  Are you taking anything other than Menopur?  

Suzee - Glad you've got a scan date so soon.  How exciting!

Vonnie - Our initial appointment was just a chat, but this is our first tx and ours is a male factor.  Marco talked us through the treatment but at that time DP hadn't had his SSR so obviously our whole treatment rested on the results of that.  

Wishing - Sorry to hear about your scare but glad all is well.  Fingers crossed for a smooth run for now on! 

Mr Hoopy - Am sure that letter will arrive soon.  There's nothing worse than waiting for something!  


Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a busy few days i cant keep up,just getting ready to go to work  and the rain is not helping my mood  
sorry dont have time for personals but i ve been popping on when i get a few minutes (been working all weekend) i really need to win the lottery  i really should be  alady of lesuire
well we found out yesterday thay my cousin has had a little boy 8lbs(so at present a funny shade of green ) and they say these things come in threes just seen two of my neighbours both heavily pregant

ranwllihope you get  aletter soon and can start your treatment this side of the year   
hope all you ladies on treatment are doing ok and the jabbing is not to sore
good luck today minnie

take care

mrs hoopyx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
    Been ages since i posted on here, but all ready to start treatment at GCRM and could probably do with a little support on our 5th and final attempt for a sibling for DS    
We are going to see them tomorrow and will complete all the paperwork,and pay    for our treatment and then hopefully will be starting asap....will find out whether we are doing long or short protocol tomorrow so will either be DR at the end of this month or starting stims next AF. Have spent the last few months staying away from these boards as was feeling really negative about things and felt that i didn't want my negativity to rub off on any of you ladies. I have now 'got it together' and am ready to go, am not going to question any of the decisions on my treatment and just do what they say(which is unusual for me) but just have to look at their statistics and think they are 58% for a reason and have total faith in whatever they decide to.
I have been dropping into the boards to check how you all are from time to time and can't believe how many     there have been, congratulations to all of you...will read all of the posts and catch up on personals soon Lxxx


----------



## sanjo

Boo Boo said:


> wishing and Sadie - please try not to buy loads of clothes, I know it is hard not to but seriously, people will buy you LOADS. We had to buy another wardrobe when Rosa was born and it was filled with clothes that people had bought for her.
> 
> Love Boo x


Hi Guy & Gals 

Just popped in to check up on all of you and wish you all lots of 

I agree with Boo - Please dont be too tempted to buy cos you WILL get loads of gifts - i had to put things into our local Marie Curie with tags still on cos Ben just got too much and we didnt have any one to pass them to.

Lou-e - Good luck for the appointment - you will get loads of support on this thread, its full of lovely ladies and a fine gent. 

Mr & Mrs Hoppy - re the shade of GREEN - its hard i know but you will get there  
Best wishes to you all

Sandra xx


----------



## buster24

just popped on to say hi to everyone
got another scan on friday, will let yous know how it goes
kim xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Lou-e - Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  I agree with you that GCRM's results speak for themselves.  They are definitely doing something right so I'm happy with that!  And everyone there is so lovely.  DP loves going but just for the coffee!

Mrs Hoopy - I totally understand the whole green monster thing.  My 2 cousins visited this weekend with their little ones and my friend had a baby a couple of months ago and spends lots of time complaining about how hard things are for her.  I grin and bear it but am thinking not nice things inside my head!  We'll get there at some point I'm sure.  

Back for another scan tomorrow (day 8 of stimming already!).  Will let you know how things go.  I'm pulling a sicky for it, which I hate doing.  If I need to go back on Fri I'll have to pull a sicky Thurs and Friday too coz I can't think of any reason I'd be off then back then off again.  I'm a teacher and stay a couple of hours from Glasgow so it's all a bit tricky when nobody knows what's happening.  And if I say I've a hospital appointment then I need to show it to my boss who faxes it to education dept and then they'd know what it was for.  It's a nightmare.  

Jo - Good luck for scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone is okay,

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi jen,

surely your medical notes are your own business - isn't it against the law for an employer to pry into your health to the point of faxing hospital appointment letters?!!  when i was in my last job i had hospital appointments to check a weird breast/armpit lump and there's no way my boss would have been able to persuade me to hand over the appointment letters when i was terrified that the outcome of each appointment could change my life.  sorry for ranting, i just can't stand that everything's expected to be public these days!

good luck for your scan and bloods tomorrow.  i was only stimming for 8 days so who knows, maybe that'll be you all set for ec after tomorrow!

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Sorry to hear you had a wee scare but glad all is still okay. On the clothes front I just got bigger and clothes got tighter so was forced to look at either bigger size or MAT clothes. I am still in normal T shirts etc but have went for MAT jeans with stretchy band from NEXT. I am usually a size 14 but when I ordered my size they were a wee bit big so I have put them away for later. I ordered size 12 jeans and they are fine probably for next couple weeks. Silverburn NEXT have a MAT clothes range although not sure how big it is. The last day I was in there it was the sale and couldn't be bothered looking for it as the store was really busy. You take care and hope you resting.

Jen- Good luck with scan tomorrow.

Jo- Same for you.

Lou-e- You back chick. Have missed you loads. How was sis's wedding? Good luck with appt.

Sandra- Hi how you. Nice to here from you. Benn must be getting real bug now.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Hope you get started soon.

Ranweli- How you doing? I know it hard waiting but Christmas will be here before you know it it will be your turn.  

Suzee- So glad you found us. Good luck for scan you will see big difference this scan round. It is amazing.

MrsR- Christmas just round corner. Good luck trying   between now and then.

Anyway- Going for 20week scan today although am 19weeks 5 days really. Quite excited but nervous too hope baby growing fine. Will keep you all posted later. Might be tonight before I get on though as dragging DH pram shopping.


Hope everyone else is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## sandee2002

Hello All

Just thought I would pop in to let you know that I have a donor match at the gcrm and hope to start nov. So excited.

Sandy


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Sandee - that is fantastic news!

Wishing - sorry to read about your scare, you must have got a huge fright. I had bright red bleeding at 34 weeks and had to stay in hospital overnight, it was really worrying.
Hope you're trying to take it easy. I agree with your slugs comment btw, it is not normal for animals to have no bones 

Sadie - best of luck for the scan today hon, not that you'll need it! Looking forward to seeing a wee photo.

Lindsay - good luck with the tests, I had a look for info on AMH levels and found this, hope it helps:

http://www.drmalpani.com/amh.htm

Minnie - you won't be needing that sports car Mrs.
Btw I am going to try and find that farm as the ice cream flavours sound a bit different, yum, I am not really into ice cream (apart from Phish Food), am more of a sweetie person (ie like kiddies sweets) but the flavours sound really nice.

Jen and Jo - best of luck for tomorrow  
Jen, that is shocking that you need to tell your boss what your appt is for. My friend is a teacher and has never had to do that, maybe it is down to that region's policy. Can you not have a word with him and explain that it is private and you are not comfortable sharing the details, surely they will make an exception?

Lou - nice to see you posting again, best of luck for the appt tomorrow 
The GCRM have such great results, it's fantastic that there is such a good clinic in Scotland.

Mrs R - I am loving the X Factor too, didnt watch it last year but saw the final since my family were up and they wanted to watch it! I am really enjoying it though, I hope Rachel wins but I think she might ruin it for herself, she has a brilliant voice.
Your tomato story made me laugh as I do that too and dh made a stir fry the other night and accidentally put the tomato bits in (I'd had a piece on tomato earlier on) - well I just about sh*& myself as I saw this spidery looking thing sitting on top of the rice 

btw when you say Accies do you mean Hamilton Accies? They are my local team but I'm not a footie fan, still, they are in the premier league now so that must mean something! I guess Celtic are just too good 

Hoopies - I hope this Christmas is very different for you both 

Weecaz - how did it go on Monday?

Vonnie - the GCRM's results speak for themselves and the staff there are lovely. Hope you enjoy your holiday to Rome and manage to relax a bit before tx, your appt will be here before you know it.
How is the new house?

Emmy - Glad you had a nice time on your anniversary. Hope AF comes as planned tomorrow.

Suzee - great news, best of luck for Friday!! 

So much to catch up on! Hope I havent missed anything out. 
No news from me really.....

Love Boo x


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

lou-e - hope your appointment goes well today. the gcrm staff are fantastic, i love them all!

sandra - wow, i can't believe ben's 1 already! thanks for the advice on the baby clothes, i will _try_ not to buy lots!

kim - hope your scan goes well on friday.

jen & jo - good luck for your scans today!

weecaz - how did everything go on monday?

sadie - enjoy your scan and pram shopping! ooh prams, so many choices! i'm starting a new job in a week and although it's only temporary (and part-time) i'd like to hold off telling my new employers my secret for a wee while so i'm hoping the baby's got enough room in there for just now and won't need to make itself too obvious too soon!

sandy - congratulations!!! that's fantastic news that you have a donor! keep us up to date on when you're starting...

boo - good personals, well done! i really can't keep up these days.  i was terrified last week but everything's been fine since and we both just feel so much better knowing that the baby's doing fine. 12 weeks today, i can hardly believe it! how's rosa doing? are you planning something special for her first birthday?

suzee - enjoy your scan on friday! we had our first at 7 weeks 3 days and our second at 11 weeks 2 days and the difference in 4 weeks was truly amazing!

hope everyone else is doing well, hi to you all!

wishing x


----------



## weecaz

Hi Girls sorry not been on... that's me on the offical tww, had IUI Monday lunch time and a scan yesterday morning and everything seems to be doing what its suppose today so here is hoping !!  It was a big sad signing off with Monklands after over a year with the nurses, hopefully I'll be seeing them one more time to get that BFP   !  I'll give you a wee laugh I go for accupuncture on a Tuesday night to 'help things along' anyhows off into autopilot thinking I was at the hospital for old dildocam, forgot where I was and nearly dropped my trousers   don't know who was more embarrassed  

Mr & Mrs Hoopy hope you hear something soon and you both get the christmas pressie(s) you deserve   

Jen and Jo you both seem to be reacting well to the drugs, good luck with it all  

Wishing really glad to hear all is well  

Lou hope your appointment went well

SBB hope the pram shopping went well

Sandy that's great news... good luck  

Sorry if I've missed anyone - Hope everyone is well


----------



## JJ1980

Hi Everyone!

Well I have to say I'm a bit disappointed with the results of my scan today.  Got about 13 follicles (roughly) but most of them were only about 7mm.  Far too small! Had one at 15mm, but that was it!    Nurse said it was nothing to worry about and that there's plenty of time for them to grow but have to say I'm quite gutted.  Knew there wasn't much happening in there.  Still not feeling any different.  Apparently some people's follicles just grow a bit slower and they'll just keep me on Menopur until I'm ready.  Trying not to stress about it but it's not easy.  Have been a bit teary today - am hoping that''s the hormones kicking in and that can only be a good thing!  Also crossed my mind that on Saturday I had a few follicles at 9mm, 1 at 10mm and one at 11mm.  What happened to them?  Should probably have asked but never though much about it til later. 

On plus side I've enjoyed my day off.  Got DP to phone in for me (lying comes more naturally to him!  )

Wishing and Boo - I know it's shocking but apparently that's the policy.  It's not my boss, it's our region I think.  Isn't it great how we are trusted as professionals!  

Sandy - Congratulations.  How exciting!

Sadie - Hope all went well with your scan.

Weecaz - Congrats to you as well.  Glad all is going well so far.  Good luck with the dreaded 2ww.

Love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## weecaz

Jen try and not get too dispondent everyone reacts different to the drugs.  I've blown you some bubbles and here is a wee dance dancing spot^      and here is some PMA   xx Caz


----------



## vonnie33

Hi ladies,

its hard to keep up as it is, but now with another VONNIE on the thread, i think you are all just getting as confused as me iam VONNIE33 and there is VONNIE15 and we are both at the GCRM how confusing is this   its just so you all know that there is two of us on here . Hope your all well.



Vonnie33 xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks Caz!  Think that's my first wee dance!  

GCRM just called to say that my bloods have shown things aren't going as quickly as they'd like so they've upped my Menopur to 3 vials to one solution.  Think I was a bit naive about all this.  Thought that because our problem was a male factor that everything would be straightforward with me, especially when my AMH indictated I'd respond well.  Am going to have to try and keep my PMA (I was doing so well!) and try and stay relaxed like my follicles obviously are!

Sorry for being a bit down in the dumps!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Well folks 20weeks scan was amazing. The Consultant spent about an hour doing scan. Baby wouldn't behave itself so we had to do scan with bladder really full then empty and scan again to see if it would move from it's comfy position. Eventually she got to check the heart properly and all is perfect. Placenta lying a bit low but she said not to worry got plenty of time for it to move as uterus grows. To have scan again 12/11/08 to check so should be 25weeks by then. Good some really good pics. Baby was smiling and sticking out it's tongue so just can't describe the feeling. 

Jen- Try not to worry I am sure things will all work out in the end. The hormones reek havoc with your brain.

Boo- Hi will add my pics. So happy today.

weecaz- Good luck will keep everything crossed for your tww.   Pram shopping was good. Saw the one we like and had a demo. Just want to compare the prices on the internet before deciding where to buy from.

Wishing- Hope you resting. Scan was fab. You will be so amazed when you get yours.

Vonnie33- I really am confused now. Will update list and try to make it less complicated.

Sandy- Well done you. Good luck.

Hi to everyone else.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 22/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG





































Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Stimming 30/09/08

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Started 23/09/08 Stimming 10th Oct, EC/ET wk 20th Oct 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09, stimming 29th Sept 

little miss sunshine- GRI Had prostap 01/10/08

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct Having IUI meantime @Monklands Officially on 2ww 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Wow Sadie - those pictures are amazing!  You must be over the moon.

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Jen - Don't worry - things are just going to take a wee bitty longer than you expected   A similar thing happened with my last tx - there were 2 big follies at the start which (according to the blood test) could not have contained eggs - so GCRM decided to leave them alone and concentrate on growing the wee chaps that were following on behind as they were more likely to contain eggs - and they were right    You just have to place your trust in the clinic as they have a much better idea than we do  

Best of luck for next scan - i have eveerything crossed for you   (when is scan?)

Sadie - Wow the pictures are so clear - looks like you've got a chatty wee soul in there  

Sandee - Good luck with your appointment  

Well just hoping AF arrives tomoro so I can start stimms Friday - feels like it is on its way but no sign yet  

Take care all

Emmy xx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi Girls

How's everybody tonight.

Jen - Sorry to hear your follicles are not behaving themselves but I suppose it's better to keep on the drugs and get good quality embryos. Hopefully things will sort themselves out in the next day or two. When have you to go back?

Sadie - Your scan pictures are amazing and are so clear. I must be good to have regular scans that way you can see the changes as your pregnancy progresses.

Sandee2002 - That's fantastic news regarding your donor, hope things move along quickly for you.

Emmypops - Any sign of the AF yet? Typed this and then realised that you had posted at the same time.

Wishing - Sorry to hear about your wee scan and hope things have settled down.

Weecaz - Good luck, got my fingers crossed and hopefully the 2WW won't be too bad for you.

Went for scan this morning, 14 follicles have reduced to 11 - 1 at 17, 5 at 16, 4 at 11 and 1 at 10. Really didn't expect them to have grown so much, soooooo pleased. Lining has increased to 14. They didn't know whether I was to continue with the Menopur so they gave me another 1 day doseage but said they would contact me later after the blood test results. Got call at 4.30 to say EC on Friday, totally shocked, totally unexpected. So I've taken the HCG injection and basically just waiting for Friday.

To be at GCRM at 7.30 am so it's a case of keeping my fingers crossed and hopefully we get some good quality eggs on Friday.

Not sure what to expect, it feels so surreal, probably won't sink in until we're at the clinic.

Will keep you posted.

Hope you are all well.

Love Jo xxx


----------



## sanjo

Jo

Wishing you lots of luck for Friday hunny  for you  

Sandra xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Just wanted to thank you all for all the information about the GCRM, got an appointment so now back on the health bandwagon.  I am causing confusion now there are two Vonnie's?  

Vonnie15


----------



## emmypops

Jo - What a bumper crop of follies - good luck for EC on Friday  

AF appeared this morning right on schedule so stimming starts tomorrow - here we go again  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## vonnie33

hi,

thanks for that Sadie, yours pics are wonderful. Hope your all keeping well.



Vonnie 33 xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen try not to worry about your foliciles as they are growing and that has to be a good sign and maybe they just need a booster to get really going heres lots of      sent your way

emmy that is great news now  good luck with the stiming and hope you get lots of juicy eggs

lou e good luck tomorrow  lthough by the sounds of it you have lots of good clucky eggs in there


sandy that is great news on getting a match when do you start

congrats weecaz pupo al last hope the 2ww goes quickly with little or no madness   and that great result at the end of it

suzee good luck with the scan

sadie brillant pictures they are really clear  are you putting them in  an album to keep

hi to everyone  else

mrs hoppy


----------



## JJ1980

Evening All!

Emmy - You are so right about trusting the clinic.  They don't seem to be panicking about it (it's just me!).  Will get there eventually hopefully.  

Jo - Congrats on your well behaved follies.  Maybe you could get them to have a word with mine!  Best of luck for tomorrow.  I'm back on Saturday morning for my next scan and hoping for some major progress though not convinced that a couple of days will make any big difference.

Vonnie15 - It is not difficult to confuse me!

Mrs Hoopy - Thanks for the PMA.  Trying not to worry but can't help it!

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Jen, Jen, Jen where has all that PMA gone      - 2 days WILL make a difference - you will be amazed - so stop worrying   (easy for me to say   ) 

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

I know Emmy!  I was Little Miss Positive for the first week.  Doesn't take much to upset the balance does it!?  Will give myself a good kick up the   and get the PMA sorted out.        

Jen xxx

PS Good luck with your stimming.  xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jo- Good luck for tom chick. Hope you get loads of clucky eggs.

Em- Glad wicked arrived now you can start stimms. Good luck.

Jen- It will amaze you what couple of days can do. Just wait and see. Good luck for Sat.

Mrs Hoopy- Yip I have a nice wee album going baby going to have lots of pics before it appears for real. How's the health kick going for you and Mr Hoopy?

Vonnie15- Glad you have got appt. Good luck.

Vonnie33- Thanks dear and no probs sorting out mix up. Hope the house is going well. We are getting loft done and my DH has eventually went and seen the guy about plans. Yippee.


Thanks to everyone for saying my pics were great. I am just biased but think they are so cute.

Love to everyone else.

Sadie


----------



## lou-e

Hi everyone,
sadie- loved your pics, am so pleased for u, you deserve it after all you've been through. Thanks for the welcome back x
Jo- good luck for EC today, will hear how u got on later    
Em- Good luck with starting stimms today, time will fly in and before u know it will be ready for EC too    
My appointment at Gcrm on Wed went well, forms all completed and cycle payed. Had a wee bit of trouble planning cycle as going to barcelona for 6 days beginning of november(5th to 11th) and would be due to start stimms 1st of November which would mean that i couldn't go in and out for scans, bloods etc. Other option would be to have prostap november period with outcome date xmas eve(no thanks).... but they were soo flexible which was a welcome change and agreed to just DR a week longer and start stimms 1st day of my hol and then straight in for day 8 scan the day after i come back. So we opted to do that,even agreed that i didn't need to drive all the way in just to get the prostap(when she noted my petted lip) and just gave me it away with me...so taking it the 20th of October....have to say that they are great as just felt that i was able to take some control rather than just being told no you can't do that 'just because'. Hopefully my PMA will continue, although i think you have to think of the worst case so you don't set yourself up for a fall if its a BFN again!!!!!
Still trying to catch up with where everyone else is at...its such a busy thread now.
Love Lxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone, just been trying to catch up  wow its all moving so quickly 

I'm fine, not been up to much....seem to be busy doing nothing 

lou - really wont be long at all till you're started!! Plus you've got a wee Barca trip too look forward too.....lucky git, Barca is fab & I love it there!!! GCRM sound very accommodating....wishing you lots of luck for this TX!!

sadie - what clear scan pics you got!! They are great, bubba looks amazing!! Cant believe your so far along already! So what pram you looking at then?

hoopies - how are you both? when you expecting to start again?

ranweli - how you doing pet? hope you're keeping that chin up hunni

emmy - fab that you're starting again! How did jab no.1 go today? Good luck for this cycle 

Jo - you'll be at GCRM the now for EC, hope you get lots of good quality eggies!! Looking forward to an update from you 

jen - stay positive hunni, you'll get there, everyone reacts differently to the drugs! Good luck for tomorrows scan, sending your follies lots of virtual positivity for a wee growth spurt!  

vonnie 15 & 33......hiya girls!! This could make for some interesting confusion 

weecaz - wishing you lots of luck for your 2ww, hope you stay sane & get the best news ever! 

wishing - how you doing luv? You must've got an awful fright, I'm so glad all is well!!!! Luv to you & your little 'un   

Boo - spiders in your rice    That wouldve been my reaction too!!! My DH thinks I need to see a shrink about it  Its so rational.....they are creepy!!! X factor is great, I'm looking forward to it tomorrow along with Strictly! I was meaning Hamilton Accies......they started the season well but have had a few bad results past few weeks, you never know though! Celtic are doing ok the now......seem to be a bit inconsistent though & cant quite cut the mustard on a european level.....I luv the footie!!! Hows little Rosa doing?

sandy - fab news about yor donor match......wishing you lots of luck for TX!!!  

Kim - hope you get on good at your scan today!

How are all the other preggie ladies doing.....Catt, Catt, whippet, lottie, ellie, lisa, ruth, suzee & mandy? luv to you & your bubbas!!!! 

have a good weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Me so looking forward to tom for x factor. Loving it. Going away next weekend for my birthday. Managed to get a great deal at the An Lochan hotel in Tignabruich. Can't wait. They have gave us a free room upgrade which is fab. I have looked at the Quinny Buzz 3 for pram. Looks like the most practical for us. Didn't buy it yet as wanted to compare prices on net. Baby moving around good style now and after other day feeling more relaxed now. I will be keeping everything crossed that it is your turn next txt.

Lou-e- Hi chick. Glad you got sorted out and are starting really soon. Wish you all the luck in the world. With GCRM results you have really great chance.

Jo- Good luck today.

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Had my scan and booking appt today (was in for 3 hrs 15 mins!) poor DH was starving!!
Alls well and it was great seeing both bubbas again, (one had what looked like hiccups and was bouncing up and down!!) they look like babies not blobs now   and we got 4 pics of each away with us!!  They've changed my date again, so now its 22nd April.

Sadie - Enjoy your b/day treat!!  Relax and enjoy the good food and scenery!!  

Lou - Roll on 20th Oct for DR!!  

Jen - Sending you    for your follies!!

Weecaz -    Good luck!!.

Take care all,

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Mrs R

Thanks for the good wishes! Don't start jabs til Wed - just taking tablets (Letrozole) for the first 5 days - my tx seems to be different to most of you other girls    

Suzee - Fantastic news about the scan - were you not a wee bit teary when you saw them    Must be a bit of a relief to make it to the 12 weeks and hopefully you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  

Sadie - I LOVE the Xfactor too - but we have friends coming to stay for the weekend and they are not such big fans - think we may have to convert them   

Jo _ Hope all went well today and you got a lovely batch of clucky eggies  

Jen - How you doing ? Good luck for 2moros scan  

Have a great weekend everyone - we are having friends up from Dumfries for the weekend so just been out doing the shopping - bought lots of gin, wine and beer - but alas none of it for me    Never mind, DH is doing the cooking so am happy enough  

take care
Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry not posted for a wee while,ive never received a reply to my letter letter,  ,cant believe this weather its awful,  .ill catch up on personals there been a lot of news,

wishing-sorry to hear about your scare hun,sooo happy to hear all is well with you and bubs,  that you have a smooth pregnancy and enjoy every moment from now on,hows the bump progressing? 

sadie-your scan pics are fab,so clear,bet it was just magical to see bubs again and see how much he/she has grown,also his/her little personality, a wee cheeky one.good luck with the pram shopping and your relaxing break away,you an d dh deserve it,  .

mrs r-iam doing ok hun,just waiting to see if i get a reply to my letter and counting the time till we start txt,also trying to stay calm as going au naturelle,how r u?do you ever use ovulation tests,i have in the past but prefer just to do it often as the tests were making me a bit   poor dh was getting told to drop his pants left ,right and centre,usually he doesnt complain but was beginning to become a military operation,    .

emmypops wanted to send you      for your forthcoming txt, 

suzee-great news on your scan,and seeing your wee twinnie as little people instead of your phrase blobs  .take care,   

lou e -sending you lots of        for your txt at gcrm,as the others have said their results are great,wishing you all the best and achieving a bfp.  

jo-hope today went well,   

jen-how r u? sending you    for tommorow and sure youve been cooking some lovely eggs,how r u hun?

mrs hoopy-how r u?glad to hear you survived the football weekend,iam not much of a fan,have you received your letter from gri yet?is it November time you hope to start? 

hi to everyone else,hope you are all well,
                                  ranweli,xxx


----------



## buster24

hi all scan went well yesterday, one twin is 1lb 8oz the other is 1lb 14oz so i was really pleased with that, the leading twin is lying breech with feet right in my bladder, so that why i pee 200 times per day. but hopefully there is still room for it to turn yet    so have another scan on the 3rd nov
hope everyone is well.
love kim xxxx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi girls

This is the 3rd time of me typing this message, lost the last 2!!!

Sorry didn't come on yesterday, felt awful when I came back from the clinic, really queasy and my stomach was very tender. No pain threshold - why do I want to have a baby!!!

We got 6 eggs, they said 4 looked good and the other 2 didn't look mature enough. Clinic has just called to say that 3 have fertilised so to go back on Monday about 1ish for ET. Keep your fingers crossed but as they say it only takes 1.

Kim - It's getting really exciting for your now, being able to see them as babies now and not just as blobs. There's still loads of time for the baby to turn and hopefully this will take some pressure of your bladder.

Emmypops - Good luck for Wednesday.

Jen - Hope your appointment today has gone well and your boby is now doing what it should be and EC won't be too far away.

Ranweli - You would have think they would have had the common decency to send an acknowedgement. Hopefully you'll get something back from them soon. Good luck with au naturelle method.

Lou-e - Exciting news regarding your tx, enjoy your holiday, you'll need it before the rollercoaster ride begins.

Hope you all have a good weekend, enjoy strictly and X Factor.

love Jo xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!

My news is not so good I'm afraid.  There's still nothing doing in there.  Still just the one mature one, which is now 24mm and none of the rest on either side have done anything!  Nurse said we'll be better abandoning this one and starting again.  She went to get a second opinion from a doctor who said there's no harm in carrying on the Menopur over the weekend to see if has an effect, but realistically it looks like we'll need to start over and try something else.  They have no idea why nothing has happened, which is the frustrating thing, because everything indicated that I'd respond well, but just goes to show you should never count your chickens!  I'll truly believe in miracles if these blooming follicles make an appearance on Tuesday (my next appointment) but really not much hope.  

On the positive side, it's stopped raining today!  

Jo - Glad you got on okay at EC.  You only need one of those three to do the job so got everything crossed for you.  When's your ET?  Best of luck for that.  Will be thinking of you. xxx



Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi jen,just wanted to say sorry about your outcome today and sending you lots of                    for monday,come on follies grow,take care hun, ranweli


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks ranweli!  Not holding out much hope but got myself firmly positioned on the sofa with my hot water bottle!  On holiday for 2 weeks now, so if we need to abandon this cycle on Tuesday then I'll be telling DP he needs to take me somewhere nice and sunny next week to help me get over my disappointment!  

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls - Sorry not been around but had friends staying for the weekend and had a really nice time  

Jen - I can't believe it - you poor thing -    so hard that Tuesday will bring a miracle  

Ranweli - Big   for you too - you are being messed around so badly I hope its good news soon  

Jo _ good luck for Monday  

Buster - Thats good news about the scan - it must have been so exciting to see them again - not long now  

No news from me today just been out and about enjoying the nice weather - makes a nice change    Jabs start Wed then scan Friday so think I'd better start getting serious about the brazil nuts and better start drinking a lot more water  

Take care girls  

Emmy xx

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Jen - A wee dance for your follies so they grow BIG and STRONG                                               and plenty of  

Emmypops - Bet you can't wait until Wednesday to start stimms!!      

Ranweli -   I'm sorry you're having such a cr*p time just now, do you think the hosp realise what they do to ppl?  I used ovulation test sticks for over a year, (that was after spending £80 on a basal temp thermometer that to this day I still can't understand how to read data!).  They say not to just try when you're ovulating but also at other times in the month too.  I really hope you hear from the hosp soon!.    and happy  

Jo -   for today!!  In a few hours time you'll be officially PUPO!!  Go get knocked up girl!!     

Well I had quiet weekend, didn't do much, tidied the bedroom on Sat and it took me ages,  had to keep taking wee breaks!!  Went to John Lewis on Sun with DH and looked at cots and prams etc.

DH and guys are putting our new bathroom in this week yippee!!, its sat in the garage since April, waiting for them to have a quiet spot to fit it, (suppose paying work comes before fitting boss's bathroom).  Can't really remember what it looks like now!?!  it'll be lovely when it finished ..........hhmmm when do you thinks a good time to say about new kitchen lol Think I'd get  

Have a good day everyone 

Suzee xx


----------



## weecaz

Hi Girls well what a lovely weekend weather wise (apart from Friday), wen't down to Manchester this weekend to see my mum and the rest of the family and my little nephew, who is sooo cute and funny he is 3 1/2 going on 50 (he's actually my neices son - how mad is that!!).  Back up the road last night so bloomin shattered.

Hope you are all doing well and had a nice weekend.

Sadie - wow the pictures are so clear.. looks like a wee live wire 

Emmy - good luck starting the simming    

Jo 1968 - good luck for today with the egg transfer today... that will be you officially PUPO lots of PMA and babydust  

Jen - That's pants try and keep postive and hopefully your follies have started behaving themselves over the weekend and you get some good news when you go back. 

Ranwelli - thats rubbish you think you would get some sort of response, sorry you have having a bad time at the moment  

xx Caz


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Wow, this board is so busy it is hard to catch up but I will try....

Emmy - good luck with the jabs on Wednesday, not long to go now.

Jen - sorry to hear about your news, you never know though, things could still happen.  Sending you lots of   and  

Jo - excellent news hon, good luck for ET, I guess you will be there right now?!

Kim - that's great news, hopefully the bigger twin will turn around and take some of the pressure off your toilet furniture....

Ranweli - hope you are not waiting too long for an au natural BFP  

Sadie - the photos are amazing!  So detailed, you must be on  

Lou - that's great news about your tx, I'm sure your holiday will help you to relax before it all begins.  It's great that they are being so flexible too.

Mrs R - I agree, their sideways movements freak me out.  Creatures like that belong on another planet!  Dh tells me I'm being irrational too.  Men  
Rosa is much better now thanks, thank you for asking xx

Wishing - how are you doing honey?

Hi to everyone else - the Vonnies, Hoopys, wee caz, Suzee, Suzi, I'm sure I have missed someone out as there are so many on this thread!

Love Boo x


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for all the hugs and dances girls.  Making me smile!  I still can't feel anything happening in there.  Think I've got my head around it all and although I'll be disappointed tomorrow, I most certainly won't be surprised if cycle has to be cancelled.

Emmy - Not long now til the stimms start - yay!  Have to say I love brazil nuts and pineapple juice.  


Suzee - What a great dance! Thanks.  I would say there's never a good time when it comes to mentioning new anything to men!  We moved house over 3 years ago and I'm still waiting for him to sort out the garden.  It's a disaster and the dog can escape through the fence, but he just never seems to have the time - funny that!

Weecaz - Glad you had a good time down south.  It's always nice to get away.  Will maybe get a wee holiday myself next week if these follicles don't sort themselves out!

Boo - Thanks for the hugs.  You did a very good job of catching up.  Personals are always hard to do and you always do such good ones.


Love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi everyone 

Jen - Glad to see you are being so   about everything - you will hopefully get a big surprise tomorrow though    

Remember though - it is up to you whether the cycle is cancelled or not - my 1st tx we only had 3 follies and the blood test wasn't that great either and they did give me the option of cancelling - but we decided to go ahead and got three eggs, 2 of which fertilised normally   

Boo - Hi - left you a message on t'other thread  

Weecaz - Glad u had good weekend in Manchester  

Suzee - Hope the bathroom renovation goes smoothly - I'm sure DH must have a lull around Christms when he could fit the kitchen in   

Just back from my weekly shop - DD goes to Grandmas on a Monday so I get peace to do the chores - bliss  

Take care
Emmyxx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks Emmy but really don't think there'll be any question about cancelling the cycle.  Only got a limited amount of DP's swimmers and wouldn't want to waste them either.  I don't think one follicle is really enough and would rather wait and try again properly.  Mind you I could be surprised tomorrow eh?  Got to go by myself for the first time because, on top of all this, our dog looks like she's on her last legs and DP needs to take her to the vet first thing for an x-ray.  

Gosh, I sound miserable don't I!  I'm really not that bad!  Still smiling.

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Oh dear Jen - hope dog is ok    

Em x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on for a few days. Been working lots and really tired on my 2 days off. Went to see friend and new baby on Fri and then had housework and visitors for dinner Sat. But you have all not been far from my mind. These 12 hours shifts killing me. Am on holiday next week though so hope to get a chance to rest.

Jen- So sorry to here that things may not go head. I will say lots of prayers for you that all is well tomorrow when you go to clinic and a wee one for your dog too.                       

Jo- Hope all went well today with ET. Will update list when we hear from you. 

Boo- My scan pics have all been really good and baby is a right wee character. The Dr said that it didn't bode well for future having such a stubborn one that took an hour to turn to the right position so she could see all the bit for the scan. How's Rosa doing? 

Suzee- It is amazing seeing baby's growing bigger. Goodness me time is going in. Hope your new bathroom is finished quickly then maybe that will spurn him on to kitchen. I have had a major task getting DH to sort out loft but after scan last week think this must have gee'd him on and he eventually went to see the guy about the plans. I know won't be finished for baby coming but half way there will do. How'd the pram and cot shopping go. Did you enjoy.

Weecaz- Hope you had a nice weekend. My niece is 3 and such a character. Very strong minded but funny with it. Hope 2ww not driving you too nuts.

Em- Good luck starting jabs. Here you go again.

Ranweli- Maybe you should email Isobel again and chase up reply. Don't think that is very acceptable. You really are getting the run around.  

Kim- Fab news about the twins and good weight already. For someone not eating well they sure are getting enough sustenance. 

Wishing- How's you? Hope you taking care.

MrsR- How's you? 

Hoopies- Any news on starting yet?

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.


Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

jen-want to wish you loads of good wishes for tommorrow and also that your wee dog is ok.    

sadie-thanks for the advice but its not glasgows fault,cant really say that much other than its my healthboards fault,poor you doing 12 hour shifts,hope you enjoy your week off.   

jo-hope today went well hun,and your now pupo.    

boo-thankyou for the well wishes,how r u? any more news on your forthcoming fet.  

weecaz,thanks hun.  how r u?

suzee-iam ok hun,just dissapointed that we havent got a reply yet,great to hear you and twinnies are ok,i waited 4 years for a new bathroom and eventually ive got it,keep pushing dh,take care hun, 

hi to everyone else.,

ranweli.xxxxx


----------



## suzee

Having a cr*p morning   thought the sickness and sickyfeelings were meant to be disappearing round about now but I think I'm making up for not being v sick in the last 12 wks adn have been sick yesterday and really quite sick this morning, barely made it to loo!!  The strangest thing is though that its black!?! (TMI sorry)  Hosp changed my tablets when I was there on Friday.  I was taking Pregnacare and they gave me Pregaday and stronger folic acid to take instead, could it be that or a coincidence?

Anyway feeling sorry for myself    I've got the afternoon off so that mum and I can take my 2 nieces for lunch then the piccies but really don't feel like it but don't want to let the girls down.  Heres hoping I feel better by lunchtime.

Sorry for being all me, me, me.

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry not been on for  awhile my mr h changed our broadband provider which meant i had to change my email address and for all those old timers you all know how rubbish iam with computers  they offically send me round the  
suzee so sorry you feel rubbish it does sound like a reaction to the tablets maybe worth a phone call if it persits and that is also great news about your scan you will need  a really big albul for all your pictures 

sadie  hope you have a great birthday lots of relaxing how is the baby shopping going

jen  so sorry our bodies  seem to let us down at all thw wrong times but sending you lots of  that the  weekend may have done something    for your wee dog as well

jo how are you hope  everthing went well yesterday

kim great to hear from you that is a smashing weight for twins looks like your going to have really big(sorry  ) healthy babies

boo how are you when is it your looking to start your treatment  

emmypops good luck tomorrow with the stiming and friday for your scan

ranweli  i am so sorry your health board seems such a nightmare this may sound terrible but you should resend that letter quoting names times and dates of people yu have spoken to and the date the intaial letter was sent hound these people if they wont give you a small piece of respect and peace of mind why give them the courtsey i would be on the phone daily and sending in letters every week until i got  aresponse from them ( that i liked )
weecaz how are you how is the 2w    that was good to go and see family may take your mind off it

mrs r how are you 

suzipooh  hope your still popping on were all still thinking of you and hope your beginning to feel better  

well our treatment according to the gri is meant to start in nov/dec this year as we come from north lanarkshire and the waiting lists are meant to be 15mnths,the last phone call i gave the  afew weeks ago the nurse said our welcome pack(can you believe they really call that ) would be sent out in nov/dec for our intial appointment and screening  and that after that appointment we would be looking to start on the next day21 of my cycle. so fingers legs and toes crossed although they do seem to change there mind on a week to week basis so i am giving them until the around the 25 of oct when they should know the list and start phoning them again

hi to everyone i ve missed hope you are all well

mrs hoopyx


----------



## weecaz

Ranwelli and Mrs Hoopy thanks for asking after me.  

I'm not doing to bad with the dreaded 2ww... talking the whole thing in my stride (for once) which is suprising and i'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot... last cycle I was a nightmare and was convinced that it had worked.  According to Monklands my period is due next Saturday (but I'm always later that date) and the official test date is Wednesday 22nd.  I don't know whether the appointment at the GRI on the 21st is taking my mind off the 2ww as it's something else to focus on coz so much is going on at once.  

Whats all that about a 'welcome pack'?? Sounds like it will be all go for you soon  xx

Back to work now  xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

sorry, i keep going awol!  there's just so much going on in the thread these days that when i do have enough time to read all the posts, i don't have enough time to reply as well!

sorry to start with a "me" bit but here's a wee update...

well, after the slightly worrying brown discharge episode a week and a half ago everything was going great until i woke up yesterday morning with bright red bleeding.  although there really wasn't much, it seemed like a lot so i was in tears calling my dh at work.  i tried to speak to my gp but she was out on a call so my dh called the southern's early pregnancy unit and although they didn't seem overly worried and managed to put our minds at ease a little, they agreed to do our booking scan first thing this morning rather than have us wait till tomorrow afternoon.  so, it all went fine, the baby's totally happy in there and everything's growing perfectly.  there's no sign of any bleeding so it's just one of those things, probably my old cervical cell ectopy causing mischief!  they've said if it happens again to let them know but they're not worried and they wouldn't want to scan me again as i haven't had any pain at all.  they've adjusted our dates ever so slightly so we're now due one day earlier, on the 21st april.

oh, one thing i would like to mention - i'm not saying anything against the staff or the services at the queen mothers (yorkhill) but we have now had one scan at yorkhill and one at the southern (both with the early pregnancy unit) and i really have to say that the difference between the two is amazing, worlds apart!  it's mainly to do with the atmosphere of the two hospitals but we felt much more relaxed at the southern - it's a busy, bustling maternity building, just as you would expect.  the staff today were all fantastic, despite the fact that the early pregnancy unit had just been flooded (!) and the ultrasound room and the sonographer (leona, she's just lovely!) seemed much more professional.  in contrast, we only passed one or two other patients in a whole hour at the queen mothers and the general emptyness of the building made it feel too much like the marie celeste!  i realise that it's closing down next year but it really does feel like they're letting it go a bit too early.  i obviously don't want to worry anyone who's going to yorkhill but i just thought i should say something as many women don't realise that you can choose which hospital you go to.  going by our postcode we should be at yorkhill but have opted to go to the southern instead.

anyway, enough of the "me" bit.  how are all of you?


weecaz - glad you're doing so well on the 2ww.  i think you're right to try to avoid symptom-spotting.  i was crazily analysing every twinge and runny nose during my first 2ww but during the second (successful) one i just tried to go with the flow and kept my mind occupied with other things.  stick vibes for you...  

jen - i'm sorry to hear that you might need to abandon this cycle.  it's great you're managing to think positively though as you're totally right - you're better to wait until you have a really good cycle with a good number of follicles as of course you want to save your dh's wee guys and use them when you have the best chance of success.  even so, i still have my fingers crossed for you that it's been good news today.  

vonnie33 & vonnie15 - i was a little confused but now it all makes sense!  maybe you could both have a wee signature so we are reminded who's doing what?  sorry, i'm a bit stupid!  

sadie - dh and i went to an lochan at tighnabruich for our anniversary in may, the food is great, you'll love it!  my friend who has a 4 week old baby has the quinny buzz 3 and seems to like it though she said that she does have to take the wheels off to get it into their car boot.  they do have an ickle suzuki sprint though so maybe it's the boot that's wee, not the pram that's big!  she bought it at the glasgow pram centre because it was cheaper there than anywhere else they looked.  your scan pictures are fantastic, i'm glad everything's well with your little one.  like you, we seem to be building up a wee collection of photos - we have 10 already!  the difference between our scan today and the one we had only a week and a half ago was amazing, i really hadn't realised we'd be able to see so much change in so little time!  we could see our baby's spine, ribs, finger bones, loads of bits!  and the baby kept opening and closing its mouth - i'm sure amniotic fluid can't taste very nice!  please can you change my due date on the list?  it's 21/04/09 now.  thanks!  

jo - you've been so busy, sorry i haven't been on to wish you luck for your ec and et.  14mm is a fantastic lining and it sounds like your ec went really well on friday.  2ww now! stay positive and we'll all try to keep your stocks of babydust up...

  


emmy - good luck for starting your jabs tomorrow, get drinking that water!  

lou-e - the gcrm are just lovely, i'm so glad they were able to shuffle things about for you so that you can avoid a christmas eve otd!  good luck for your prostap on monday!  

mrs r - how are you doing?  i hope you're not getting caught up in an au naturale bbt monitoring frenzy!  how's you dad getting on being back at work?  

suzee - if your sick is black, i would call the hospital.  it might just be down to the new vits but i think that blood in vomit can look black so it's best to get it checked out.  do you why they changed your vits?  is it because you're having twins?  sounds like a monster booking appointment you had!  we were prepared for the same long afternoon but since we've now had our booking scan we won't be there for as long tomorrow and the midwife gave me my handheld notes booklet away with us to fill in today to save us a wee bit more time during the actual appointment.  now that you're nearly 13 weeks, have you gone public with your good news?  we've been gradually telling close friends but it's weird to think that we can now tell everyone!  for a few days there you and i had the same due date but the sonographer changed ours today by one day!  there was a big change in the baby between our 7 week and 11 week scans but i was surprised at how much more we could see today, just a week and a half since our last scan!  i guess you and the twins will be getting a few extra scans along the way?  it'll be amazing for you to see your babies growing.  if you collect enough pictures, you could make up one of those flicker-books!  

ranweli - i'm doing great thanks, the wee one is happy and well.  i'm starting to wonder whether i'm already getting a wee bump but i think it's more likely to be too much good food and too little exercise!  it's understandable that sometimes medical/waiting list queries can take a wee while to solve properly but i can't believe you've not even had an acknowledgement of your letter!  try to stay positive and feel free to have a rant at us whenever you feel like it.  

kim - glad all is well with the twins, hope that mischievous one takes its foot off your bladder soon!  

boo - hi, how are you?  i'm doing great thanks but could do without the worries of the last few weeks!  you'd think after all we all go through to become pregnant that mother nature might sympathise with us and let us have an easy time of it!  the midwives haven't been worried on either occasion though and the scans were just to reassure dh & me, which they did, so i guess we'll have to just relax now, knowing that our baby's absolutely fine.  

mrs hoopy - hope you're coping okay with the new broadband!  the "welcome pack" that the gri send out is basically another pile of forms for you to fill in!  we had our letter at the very end of may with a pre-screening appointment 6 weeks from then (mid-july i think) and a post-screening appointment 3 weeks after.  i guess that means that you'll get to start your tx in the new year?  i know that you and mr h were hoping to start before christmas but if it was me, i would prefer to wait till january as the acs unit close for a couple of weeks over christmas so if you're not responding fast enough in the run-up to christmas that could be your whole cycle scuppered when the staff go home for the holidays!  hope that elusive letter comes soon...  

little miss sunshine - how's your tx going?  

catt, ellie, ruth, whippet & lottie - how are you and the bumps doing?  

jules & tash - how are your little ones?  

stacey & suzi - how are you doing?  do you know when you'll be starting tx again?  


hi to anyone i've missed.  


wishing xx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi girls

Don't really know where to start with my responses, everybody has been so kind with there good wishes. I am just so lucky to have you all for support.

Well that's me officially in the 2WW. OTC is 25 October, was really surprised its was so early but as I had day 3 transfer it brings the test date forward.

Only 2 of the eggs eventually survived the whole process but the embryologist seems to be really happy, they were both grade 1/2, 1 being an 8 cell and the other a 7 cell. So all we can do is hope mother nature does her work. Going to try and not symptom spot but that's easier said than done and I bet by this time next week I'll be on here looking for advice if not before that.

On Crinone suppositries, has anyone been on these? How were they, any side effects/

Jen - I hope everything has changed and the folliciles have grown like the should have done and things are moving on for you. Got everything crossed. Keep up that PMA.

Sadie - That would be great if you could up date my details.

Wishing - Both my sister and I were born at the Queen Mothers and always thought that that's where I would want to go but I've heard the same reports that it's gone downhill. I've been attending Dr Owen at Stobhill for fibriods and I believe he is also at the Princess Royal for maternity care so I am going to try and stay with him. He said I was to contact him when I get my positive result (how's that for positive thinking!!!). I'm glad that everything has settled down and your scan put your mind at rest.

Mrs Hoppy - Hope you get your letter/phonecall soon. I would definitely keep on at them if you haven't heard anything soon. 

Suzee - Hope the sickness has subsided and your feeling a bit better. Did you call the hosp to see if it was the change in tablets caused it.


----------



## Jo1968

Sorry girls hadn't finished posting and hit the wrong button!!! Stupid b**ch.

Emmypops - Good luck for tomorrow, I bet your excited.

Sorry if I missed anybody out.

Take care.

Lover Jo x


----------



## wishing...

hi jo,

i used crinone gel during our tx, not suppositories though but gel applicators for the front way in (sorry tmi!).  i found them really easy to use and the only side effect i had was bigger boobs!  the gel can kind of start to "clump" after a few days which isn't too pleasant but isn't anything to worry about.   

good luck!

wishing x


----------



## Jo1968

Hi wishing 

Suppositiries was probably the wrong word to use, it's gel applicators I'm using.

I had heard a lot of people saying that a lot of people find some of the gel coming back out but I didn't notice that last night but it probably will in the next day or two.

I've found my boobs have been really sore over the last few days, couldn't even lie on them but that's down to the drugs I suppose.

Jo xx


----------



## JJ1980

Well my follicles are just not playing ball and we've had to abandon this tx.  My big one is 29mm now, had one at 12mm and the rest below 9.  Could've proceeded with the one follicle but it seems a bit pointless, especially as we've got limited sperm.  So it's back to the drawing board.  Clinic are having a review of my case and then getting back in touch to let me know what the plan is.

Thanks for all the prayers for me and my dog! My wee dog isn't the best.  X-ray shows her heart is enlarged and that's putting pressure on everything else.  She's got some tablets but outlook not great.  At the end of the day she's an old dog, 15 years old to be precise, so I suppose it's to be expected.  Won't write her off yet though.

Sorry no time for personals tonight, but love to you all,

Jen xxx

PS Just read this post back and it's not the cheeriest either - sorry!  Will try and lighten it up a bit!                     (well the shops have got their Christmas stuff in!)


----------



## sandee2002

hy All,

Jen sorry sorry about your news, in everyway. GCRM are great and hopefully they will succeed....

just a quick note Mrs Hoppy going to gcrm tomorrow for bloods and a scan...if all is well we think it will be friday start downregulation. 

Jo have u had any treatment for the fibroids? Does this hamper ivf process?

Just a quicky hopefully will be able to get on ff more often, been a busy time...good luck everyone..

sandy


----------



## Mrs R

OMG.....where to start, its been so busy on here!!! 

I've been really busy the past few dys, Had a really nice weekend consisting of TV, Vino,takeaway, football, more vino, retail therapy &  out for dinner!
We've got family from spain home for a visit just now so its all hectic.....Yesterday we went over to my Grans for a good catch up with the family & had a Tapas lunch which was delish, lost of authentic spanish dishes....yum yum!!! 
Today we hit the shops as they really misses all the high street shops. 
Unfortunately I'm tutoring tomorrow so I'll miss out on more shopping but we've got a family meal tomorrow night to look forward to! 
I'm tutuoring again on Thursday morn & prob do some food shopping thurs afternoon, friday I'm going to get my hair cut & my highlights done then take the troops back to airport followed by a surprise 50th party on friday night!!!! 
Think I'll collapse in a heap by saturday  
My Dad went back to work on Monday there & is glad to be back to some kind of normality!He's doing really well thank god!

I'll try & attempt some personals now..........

sandy - looking forward to more posts from you luv!

jen - so sorry you've had to abandon this cycle, its so crap when things dont go to plan. Glad you seem ok about it & just need to look to next cycle when they'll hopefully make some changes that will give you a better response! Chin up luvvie & sending you, DH & your wee doggie lots of luv

Jo - good luck for your 2ww, hope its good news on the 25th   

wishing - that wee bubba is certainly keeping you on your toes! Must be a boy!!!  Done the right thing getting checked & I'm so pleased all is well! I've always found my gynae dealings at the Southern to be good, then again I'm prob biased towards the southern as I was born there & lost of my family work there  I'm not stressing with the 'au natural' approach.....we're just getting jiggy when & if we feel like it, done all that bbt & ov tests etc & got sooooo caught up in it all that I was like a woman possessed   Just stressing less & seeing what happens  My dad is doing great thanks & is glad to be back at work, he's been missing all the banter! he gets a 3mth injection next week so fingers crossed he does ok with that! luv n hugs

wee caz - thinking of you lots on your 2ww   

mrs hoopy - hope the new broadband is going ok & isn't upsetting you too much  Hope you hear from GRI real soon! I'm doing good thanks, been busy with family & tutoring but it keeps me outta mischief 

suzee - how you feeling luv? I'd definitely mention to either your GP or midwife about the black colour, best to get these things checked. Hope you made it ok for lunch. Luv to you & bubbas

sadie - make the most of your hols mrs.....sounds like you're working way to hard!!!

emmy - happy jabbing for tomorrow!

Boo - hello to my equally insane spider fearing FF  

ranweli - hope you're doing ok, staying patient is a nightmare isnt it!!! Like you I've done the Ov test etc but this time we're just going with the flow so to speak & not getting obsessive about it all. To be honest I'm not very hopeful about the the whole ttc naturally so its kinda at back of mind as I dont believe it will ever happen this way.....just being normal for once instead of it being a military opeartion like you said. You never know maybe you'll strike gold & not need GRI   

kim - glad your scan went well, hope twinnie 1 behaves & gets turning!! hugs to you all 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

jen - i'm sorry that things aren't going ahead for you this time.  at least you can be sure that the gcrm will review your case and will hopefully have an idea of what went wrong so that things can be even more tailored to your own personal circumstances for your next go.  sorry also to hear about your poor dog, i hope she's not in too much pain.    i hope you and your dh will be able to get away for a few days while you're on holiday.  sometimes a short break can really help you feel renewed and energised to start a new cycle in the next few months.

sandy - good luck for your bloods and scan this morning!  

mrs r - you're always such a busy lady!  it makes me feel tired just reading about all you've been up to!  i'm really glad that your dad's doing well and is happy to be back at work.  

hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Feeling a bit rough again this morning, queasy but no sickness yet.  Didn't take tablets until later this morning so will see if that makes a difference.  Have had tea and toast to eat.

Wishing - They said they wanted me to take more folic acid as its 2 and wanted me to take more iron, they didn't say anything was wrong with my iron but I assume again its because its 2.  I'm so glad everything is ok with your wee bubba, it must have been so scary and to go through that - twice!!     

Weecaz -  Glad you keeping sane and the 2ww madness hasn't got you.....yet LOL    

Jen - I'm so sorry that they had to cancel your tx but as you say, with a limited number of swimmers its best to wait until next time, not easy I bet though!!   
ps you made me feel all christmassy!!! TY!! 
Sandee - Good luck with scan and bloods today, hope alls well for DR on Friday!!   

Jo - 2ww   Congrats on being PUPO!!  Sending you lots of    and   

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well,

have a good day,

Suzee xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Just a quickie as I'm at work just now.....

Suzee- hope you feel better soon xx
ps I just found out from someone on another thread that you are not supposed to take Pregnacare if you are over 12 weeks, I have no idea why though and there is nothing on the box which states that either.

Jen - I'm really sorry to hear about your cycle.  My friend who just got her BFP from the GCRM on her 2nd attempt had to have her first cycle abandoned as there were not enough follicles (or they weren't big enough).  They adjusted her dose for her next cycle and she is now 8 weeks pg.  I hope this is the case with your next cycle   

Also   for your wee dog, poor wee thing.  15 is a good age and you must be a loving owner for her to have had such a long life.  I hope you are ok xx

Mrs R - wow, what a busy time of things!  Hope you have a great time with your family.  Great news about your dad, what a relief for you all.

Well, got AF today.  That was our first month of "officially" trying.  Feel a bit flat about it but I know at least we have our FET next spring so I'm trying not to stress about it.  The holiday on Friday is keeping me busy.  Rosa's been picking loads of things up ever since she started nursery and she had an ear infection last week and a high temperature and sickness yesterday so I'm hoping she is ok for the holiday on Friday.  In fact, the holiday is the least of it, I have told dh we're not going if she is not 100% as I dont want to take the risk.  

Jo - the embryo quality sounds fab.  25th October was Rosa's due date so I hope this is a good sign for you!  

Wishing - what a scare you must have had, that baby is a cheeky wee monkey!  How exciting that they have moved your due date forward, did they say why or is the baby big for dates?

Weecaz - how are you managing on the 2ww, are you going  
Hope you're ok xx

Hoopys - how are you both?  We are hoping to do the FET in March as it will give us a few months of ttc the "normal" way and also get Christmas out of the way.  We can't do it Jan or Feb as my work is really busy at that time so I think it would be awkward for me to get time off, would rather do it when things have quietened down a little bit.
That's good that you will be starting in the New Year, you can try and enjoy your last Christmas when it's just the two of you  

Sadie, Ranweli, Emmy, lou-e, Vonnie15 and Vonnie33 - hi girls, hope you're all ok?

Better get back to work, I know I have missed people out, I'm sorry, there is so much to catch up on and I've not got enough time to say hi to everyone but I'm thinking of you all.
Love Boo x


----------



## JJ1980

Hi!

Thanks again everyone for all your kind words and support.  It's strange but it feels like none of this tx ever happened now.  DP is being a bit too quiet about it all for my liking and manages to change the subject whenever I bring it up.  Think he's maybe a bit fed up of hearing about it TBH.  It's amazing how quickly it takes over your life isn't it!  Have been making a conscious effort last night and today to be a bit more lighthearted and keep off the subject for now, as he obviously isn't feeling like big discussions.  Also trying to spend a little less time on here as I think I am bordering on obsessive! (Well at least I'm staying off when he's at home, what goes on when he's not in, won't hurt him!  ) Hopefully a bit of time will sort our heads out and we'll be good to go again.  

Some of you girls are putting me to shame with great personals (Wishing and Boo!) so here goes. 

Boo - Sorry to hear about the arrival of AF.  Not long now though til your holidays.  Hope wee Rosa is better.

Suzee - Poor you with your sickness.  There's nothing worse than nausea.  Hope the sickness stayed away today.

Wishing - That wee one of yours is certainly keeping you busy (and stressed!).  Glad all is as it should be though.  It's a neverending worry isn't it!  Don't think we are going to get away on hols after all   as DP is very busy with work, but got a night away booked for next weekend so looking forward to that.  Might even have a few cheeky drinks!  Dog's not in pain I don't think (otherwise we'd have to put her to sleep  ) she's just a bit down in the dumps.  Now we've got tablets she'll maybe pick up a bit for a little while but at the end of the day she's an old dog and these things happen unfortunately.

Mrs R  - You've got a busy week ahead.  You'll need a good rest come Sunday! My mum's got visitors from Oz at the moment so we've got lots of family things on this week too.  

Sandy - Hope things went well at GCRM today and that you get started soon.

Jo - Don't think I've said congrats on being PUPO yet have I?  .  Hope the 2ww hasn't got the better of you yet.


Mrs Hoopy - Nice to see you're back with us.  In our house it's my DP who doesn't have a clue about technology so I am sure he'd sympathise with you.

Weecaz - Still doing ok on the 2ww?  

Ranweli - Can't believe you've still not heard anything!  How frustrating!

Sadie - It sounds like you are doing far too much for a lady in your condition.  I think a good few days doing nothing is definitely what you need!

Lots of love to everyone as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

suzee - a friend told me that her nausea greatly improved when she started taking her vitamins with her evening meal, rather than with breakfast. might be worth a try?  we're feeling much more relaxed about things now that the baby's tried to worry us twice and both times everything has been totally fine. i've heard that sometimes you can bleed around the time that your period would normally have been expected which for me is right about now. it still feels strange to be telling everyone our good news. i think my mum's been on the phone to friends and family all night! 

boo - i've been taking pregnacare plus for ages and still am now so i hope the 12 week thing is an urban myth! sorry to hear your af arrived.  it's weird how it can really get you down even when you're expecting it. i hope rosa's feeling a bit better and you'll be able to get away for a wee break and some time out. the sonographer only changed my due date by 1 day but the baby had always been measuring sort of borderline between the two date anyway. i'm happy that it's now the 21st as i prefer odd numbers! 
jen - since you're not able to get away till next weekend, why don't you just spend your week pampering yourself at home?







i'm sure a large chocolate fudge cake is just as good as a holiday!

sadie - have a great birthday weekend!  my favourite dish when we were at an lochan was a really beautiful, tasty venison carpaccio but you won't be able to eat that now!

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Hi Wishing - Yeah I'm gonna try taking the Pregaday with my dinner as opposed to breakfast.  The folic acid they gave me says on the box to take in the morning (don't know why) so nurse suggested I take both together so I wouldn't forget.  So I've had the folic acid but no Pregaday yet today.  Feeling a bit sickie just now though (although was eyeing up your cartoon choc cake!)  Typical I practically sail through first 12 wks then it hits me!!

Weecaz - Whens your OTD? 

Hi and big   to all,

Suzee xx


----------



## weecaz

Hi girls well I'm managing OK on this 2 ww no symptom spotting until this morning and my (.) (.) seem to be like to big watermelons, but that is about it really.  AF due on Saturday according to the hospital, but usually late - OTD at Monklands is next Wednesday.  Dont know how long I'll last after Saturday before I start to poas  !! I've got not hpt in the house when the offer was on in Boots I bought lots but they have all gone.

Boo - Bummer that AF arrived 

Emmypops - How you getting on?

Jen - try and keep smiling honey  

Suzee - I'm sorry the vits make you feel pants 

Jo 1968 - How you doing my fellow PUPO friend ?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all O.K.


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Weecaz and Jo - Hope you are hanging in there and not goin too mad - not long to go now  

Suzee - Hope the nausea wears off soon  

Boo _ Only one day to your hols - hav a good one  

Mrs R - Hope you have a good time with the family  

Am in a wee bit of a panic at the moment cos AF seems to be coming back - it finished on Monday but yestareday and today I have had a wee bit of bleeding - and I am due to go for my scan tomorrow - how can my lining be thickening up if I am bleeding - things are not lookin good    Anyone else had this?

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Emmy - On my last cycle I had AF after DR and then about a week later it came back, although v lightly, but they said that was ok as it sometimes happens.  I know its hard no to worry but try not to, wait until scan tomorrow and you'll be stimming in no time!!!       

Finishing at 4 today and this last hours dragging in!! I WANNA GO HOME!!!! Got an apple eves pudding in the fridge that I want in my belly (just an individual one, I'm not that bad.....yet!!! )

Come on 4 o'clock!!


----------



## emmypops

Hi Suzee - I am stimming already - thats the problem - started stimming last Friday and EC is supposed to be next week sometimne - so I have a definite problem I think


----------



## suzee

Emmy thats right I know you're stimming sorry, my heads away with the fairies!!

Have you called the clinic and asked them about it?


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy - I would phone the clinic and ask.  I am sure they will reassure you or take you in for a scan to see what's going on.  Don't panic! (easier said than done I know!)

Jen xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Hope everyone is well, not been on much as been trying to get my head around last tx, been a bit down as well as AF is here - still believe that it might still happen naturally and every month I get another kick in the teeth.  But nevermind off to Rome next week for the weekend so that will cheer me up.

Emmy, just wanted to let you know that I had some bleeding whilst stimming and everything was fine.  Would be interested to find out what your clinic say about it mine didn't offer an explanation and didn;t seem to worried.

Hope everyone doing okay, take care

Von (vonnie15)


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls 
Thanks for your replies Suzee, Jen and Vonnie. I called the GCRM and spoke to Queen Pat    She said just to go in tomoro for the scan and they could investigate what was happening - she joked that maybe my lining was so thick that it was overflowing    (at least I think she was joking  )

Vonnie - Will let you know tomorrow what they think caused it  

See ya tomoro
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Boo- Sorry AF has arrived. Hard when you think please just happen. Hope Rosa is feeling better today and you can get away of holiday. Have fun if you do.

Jen- So sorry that your cycle was cancelled. Sometimes this game is so tough and 1st time a bit of a trial and error. You right not to waste your DH swimmers. I am sure they will get it right next time round. It still doesn't make you feel any better though so just know thinking of you. Cake sounds like a nice fix with a nice bottle of wine flung in too.  .

Jo- Will update list once I finish this post. Good luck for you 2ww girlie. Stay            .

Em- I am sure all will be fine with your cycle. I think I read somewhere on the site that it has happened to other folk and all has been fine. Good luck today.

Vonnie15- Sorry you are feeling down. Hormones eh. Cake might help you too.

Suzee- Sorry you still feeling crap. Pregnacare brand made me feel really sick so I switched to the Sanatogen brand and they are much better. What did help was taking them with my main meal at night so try that and see how you go. 

weecaz- Hope you hanging in there. Sending you             stick vibes.

wishing- Sorry to hear that you had another scare but so glad all okay. That wee one of your is keeping you on your toes. Thanks for the birthday wishes. Am so looking forward to getting away for a couple of nights. Food sounds great. Need the relaxation. Been really stressed out at work this week so need to try to switch off or am going to make myself ill. Hard going working full time and being pg. Feel guilty too as DH has been getting neglected so will be nice to get away and spend some quality time together. Going to make him a nice meal tonight. Prams well that sound like it will do me just nicely as i have an Astra and I know will need the extra boot space so wheel that can come off are a bonus. Plus it looks real cute too.

MrsR- See you have been really busy too. Sound like you having fun enjoying social life. Sounds like your dad getting back to some normality which I think is a really positive sign. This is the time things will turn around for you. That what happened for us. Where there's a down you have to have an up.  

Mrs Hoopy- I haven't bought anything yet but think I need to think about it. First need to het house sorted this week and make some space somewhere to put baby thing or buy a suitcase meantime. Hope you here fron clinic soon.

Sandee- Hope all went well and you can start downregging.

Well folks. 21 weeks today time going in. Baby moving around loads. Sorry not been on much this week struggling with work. Am off for a couple of days so will cach you all when I get back. Take care love to all.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Waiting to start

Ranweli- GRI Now at top of list waiting Oct for Treament

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Started 23/09/08 Stimming 10th Oct, EC/ET wk 20th Oct 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM Starting 18/09/09, stimming 29th Sept  PUPO   OTD 25th Oct

little miss sunshine- GRI Had prostap 01/10/08

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct Having IUI meantime @Monklands Officially on 2ww 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Scan wasn't too good - am afraid only 2 follies that were big enough to measure - one was 10mm and other 8mm - waiting for blood results this aft and another scan booked for Monday - but am not feeling too hopeful since last time we had about 4 or 5 follies at this stage and they were bigger and we only ended up with one embie  

Big    required from all of you please - think we require a small miracle to occur  

Have a great weekend  

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Oh Emmy I'm so sorry to hear that.  And believe me I totally understand how you are feeling.  How many days have you been stimming now?  You never know what can happen in a few days.

Am praying you don't end up in the same boat as me - we'd be the worst cycle buddies ever!    Get the hot water bottle out, drink lots of milk and get your DH to run around after you.

Thinking of you   

Jen xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Emmy,

Sorry to hear your news, as Jen says rest up and get the old hot water bottle up.    For a wee follie spurt for you over the weekend.

Take care

Vonnie (15)


----------



## emmypops

Hi Cycle Bud Jen ! Aren't we doing well   

Started stimming last Friday so thats 7 days - will do what I can to get them growing but fear it is too little too late - blood result was only 24 today which is very low - not sure waht it should be cos Pat wouldn't tell me  

Emmy xx


----------



## hoopy74

not posted for a wee while, let mrs hoopy do all posting for a change. What a change from the old days eh?

theres that many people now on the post, don't know half of them lol surely the newbies must have hubbies who want to post and keep me company. sadie i think they fertility tabs are calming down at last thank fek      believe me that makes me up for the cup again, got a wee bit pisd off i have to say.

me + mrs hoopy officially off beer for a week now planning every so often a wee let our hair down - next 1 a halloween party not got a clue what i will go as   any ideas troops/


every1 else have a good weekend and hang in there


----------



## JJ1980

Nobody else will want to be buddies with us Emmy!   I think my bloods were 200 and something and then up to 500ish I think.  That was coz of my one massive follicle.  No idea what they're supposed to be but I think it's well into the thousands.  Who knows?!  Have you had to up your dose of stims?  This is a nightmare isn't it!  You know where I am if you need me.  

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen

Think am already on max dose so just to keep taking same    Am feeling so full of water, milk and brazil nuts I think I will soon explode    Am sitting cuddling my micro elephant as I type so the embies couldn't be cosier or better fed    In a last ditch attempt at superhuman follie growth I decided to visit pantotown this morning to acquire some magic beans from Jack (and the Beanstalk) - oh no I didn't    (Think I may have totally lost it now  )

You having a nice Saturday?  I am looking forward to my weekly fix of X Factor tonight once I get Emily (DD) off to bed - no rest when she's around  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend

Big  

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy - I've had my sister and her new boyf down for the weekend.  They've just left so planning to do nothing for the rest of the day - bliss.  I'm also loving the X-Factor.  Standard is much higher this year I think.  

Best of luck for your scan tomorrow.  You're doing all you can so hopefully those follies are behaving themselves.    

Jen xxx


----------



## whippet

Girls just a quick post the rough rule of thumb is the clinic likes 600-1200 per follicle GCRM like 1000 per follicle as their guide. Hope this helps. Good luck

whippet x


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies and gentleman,can the weather get any worse,its awful here today,me and dh eventually received a letter in reply to the one i sent,a few of my questions were answered but others have been forwarded to someone else a he could not answer them all but it was a nice letter and at least we found out why our waiting list is in limbo,all i can say is that the main reason for the delay is funding issues on our healthboard,we are still looking at Jan/Feb for a start date,i suppose its not that long to wait Christmas is only 9 and a half weeks away   ,i really enjoy Christmas and will even more when we have a wee one around the tree too,  ,i wanted to say thank you for all your advice and support while waiting for my reply,will let you know when we receive the next letter,i see you ladies have been busy on here so ill try and catch up,

sadie-great to hear your finally having a rest,don't know how you are doing 12 hour shifts, ,baby is making sure you know he/shes in there,must be sooo magical to feel movement, , i was wondering if you could update me on the list to Jan/Feb,thankyou, 

whippet-nice to see you posting,you've not been on for a while,how r u? 

jen-how r u? soo sorry about your txt,have you been told when you can start again?hows your wee dog?   

emmypops-hope your scan goes well tomorrow and your follies are behaving as they should,sending you a little dance to make them grow,             

Mr and Mrs hoopy-have you heard anything from gri yet,     that a letter arrives soon,i was thinking on your request on ideas for your halloween party you could dress up as Fred off scooby do with Mrs hoopy as Daphne,    .


vonnie15-hope your feeling better  ,i know how you feel abouts afs turning up,we are still trying au naturelle till we start icsi,hope you have a lovely time in Rome,iam not jealous honestly,  

boo-how r u hun?afs can be rotten and mean,hope your wee one is feeling better,  

weecaz-hope your still hanging on and not gave in to hpts,sending you lots of sticky vibes and               for Wednesday, 

wishing- how r u?hope you and your wee cargo are both well. 

suzee-hows the sickness hun?did you find out the reason for the black colour,was it the tablets.  

Mrs r-how r u doing? lovely to hear your dads enjoying being back at work,youve been quiet on here lately,sending you lots of hugs,               .


hi to everyone else,sooo many of you now,hope youve had a nice weekend,
love ranweli,xxx


----------



## hoopy74

ranweli keep the chin up, jan not to far away as you said.  We have not heard anything else recently


ranweli fred would be ok for me not sure if mrs hoopy would like daphne, shes a bit of a dog is she not lol  she would prefer (or me if i'm honest) the pretty 1 that sarah michelle gellar played, cant remember her character name.

speak soon


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Glad you finally got a reply even if it didn't answer everything.  And you're right, January is not that far away.  

Re. me starting again TBH I've no idea what's happening.  GCRM were going to phone me after they had a review meeting, which I thought was on Tuesday, but nobody's phoned yet.   Will give it til the end of the week and if I haven't heard back I'll give them a call.  They said I'd probably be able to start again when AF turns up as my levels were so low but I think I'd like to wait til next month and give my body a proper chance to get over this tx. Also my best friends hen night is in Nov so it would be easier if I could enjoy a few drinks  Been very good at staying off the drink so far but this is one I would find very difficult to get away with without major upset!

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

mr hoopy, daphne is the one played by sarah michelle gellar,thelma is the nerdy (dog)one,so i picked the right one,hope this helps.   .remember iam 22 i know these things


----------



## whippet

Ranweli your right stay positive its not long till the new year good luck    I am doing fine honey hoping to work till 36 weeks which is only 7 weeks away but will see the nearer it gets and the bigger I get  

Jen think you absoloutely right to try again when its right for you it takes so much emotionaly as well as physically you need to be at your best. Good luck when you decide to go agsin  


whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, had a busy week with family visits, work & vino consumption 
I'm on CD 24 so expecting you know who at end of week .....unless a small miracle is in the process  

how you all doing?

Mr Hoopy - were you watching on Sat? I never got a tkt which in hindsight maybe wasnt a bad thing....nervy stuff! Just hope tomorrow isnt an embarrassment!!! I luv dressing up for Halloween but nothing on our agenda for this year.....are you wanting to go as a double act? One year me & DH went as Dorothy & the tin man from Wizard of Oz. He's also dressed as an arab before & a surgeon.....I've been the usual St Trinian, naughty nun & witch! Hope you have fun
Mrs Hoopy - how you doing luv?

ranweli - at least they've finally got back to you luv, another few months wont be long in coming round....the best things come to those who wait!  Weather here has been dreadful, really windy today, house is all shaking  I no likey!!! I'm jst getting on with life in general & trying not to obsess about you know what . Have some hugs right back   

jen - hope GCRM give you some news soon. Having a wee month off & letting your hair down at your pals hen doo sounds like a jolly good idea  How is your dog?

wee caz - how you coping luv? Not long til OTD, have you resisted , sending you lots of luck 

whippet - I cant believe how quickly your pregnancy has gone hunni, you'll be posting jnr's arrival soon!! Hope you & bubba continue to do well. 

emmy - how did your scan go today? hope its better news 

sadie - was it the weekend there you were going away? If so hope you had a lovely time. Hope you had a well earned rest 

vonnie15 - sorry your AF turned up, its always such a heartbreaking feeling when the evil witch shows yet again, I know the feeling only too well. I'm living in hope of ttc naturally while we're having a break from TX & despite telling myself not to get my hopes up each month I cant help myself  Hope you're doing ok & looking forward to Rome.....what a stunning city!! Have fun!!

Jo - hope you're doing ok on your 2ww 

suzee - you feeling any better pet?

wishing - hope you've had a nice weekend

little miss - how's down regging going?

well sending you all luv n hugs
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my god what  a busy post!!!

jo congrats on being pupo hope you have your feet up and letting dh run around after you     and  

jen so sorry they had to cancell your treatment your are sounding really postive about it which is good  i think after all that you deserve a good night out and what better excuse than a hen do  

emmy  hope you have a better scan and your follies start to behave or else  

vonnie 15 what can i say they call it the evil witch for a reason no matter how many times you tell yourself that it wont happen au natural your still gutted when it arrives.my body has been a bloody nightmare sinces treatment normallyi have a 32 day but its been up at 36(nearly hd the pram bought at that one ) and down at 26 (omg is it implantation) i blame the drugs   or the lack of aclchol and coffee  

ranweli glad to hear you finally got  a reply and you right jan is no time away omg i cant belive mr h got daphne wrong she was his pin up girl when we first met  but to be truthful i am more a thelma anyway   (got the big glasses already) 

mrs r  what a weekend you lucky sod its been ages since i ve had a weekend like that hope everyone had a good time.glad to hear your dad is enjoying being back at work

weecaz hope your holding out not long know  

whippet nice to hear from you how are you all keeping 

boo hope rosa is feeling better

hi to everyone ive missed

mrs hoopyx


----------



## buster24

new bump photo girls not to bad for twins, well i think   
love to all
kim xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Whippet - Wow!  Can't believe how quickly the time has gone.  You'll be looking forward to finishing work.  I know I would be.  In fact I would finish work now if I could!

Mrs R - Dog is a bit cheerier this week thanks but don't think she'll get much better.  It's just old age I think.  Keep finding new wee lumps and bumps under her skin so that can't be good but she's not in any pain which is the main thing.  And am now looking forward to the hen do.  I had been stressing how I would get away with not drinking had my tx worked, as it's a whole weekend thing, so it's nice that I'll be able to enjoy it now.  I'm bridesmaid too so I'm organising it all and also don't have the stress of worrying about fitting into the dress.  It's a xmas wedding so even if next tx works I'll be fine.  Will keep my fingers crossed for you that a wee miracle happens this week.  You never know.    

Mrs Hoopy - Have you made any fancy dress decisions yet?  I always leave these things too late and end up with a rubbish costume compared to everyone else!  

Kim - Great bump!  and you're right, it's not bad for twins.  My friend was like that with just the one on board! 

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Just had a call from Pat.  They are switching me to the long protocol for my next treatment so I'll be down regging for the first time.  Not sure I'm looking forward to that.  Got to make an appointment to go up for a chat to discuss things and then I'll have a better idea what's happening.  WIll see if they can fit me in this week coz I'm still on hols. (And then I can get DP to take me to IKEA to get the new rug I have my eye on too  )

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

kim-you look fab,a nice dainty bump for twins,not long to go now till you meet them,hope your well and take care, 

jen-go let your dp treat you to that nice new rug,youve got your eye on,you deserve it,glad to hear gcrm got back to you and have a different method for next txt,


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls & Guy

Sorry havent been on for couple of days - new carpets bein fitted a computer had to be disconnected and moved    Thanks for all the   and good wishes  

Bad news am afraid - tx been cancelled   - on the bright side wee bottle of vino chilling and 2 enormous choccy eclairs for pudding - healthy eating on hold for now   

Be back later
Emmyxx


----------



## hoopy74

oh well im up for that daphne is the bizz!!!!!!!!!!
not as nice as mrs hoopy tho


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy - I'm sooooo sorry to hear that!  It's now official - we are the worst cycle buddies!   
Seriously though, I'm really sorry you've ended up in the same boat as me.  It's a bit of a bummer I know but I think it's best to try and keep your chin up and think positive coz at the end of the day being miserable isn't going to make things any better! Are you thinking of trying again or is it too soon to say?  I'll be going again end of Nov/beginning of Dec if you want to schedule it so you avoid being my buddy!  

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Good idea Jen - we must be the cycle buddies from hell    We are thinking about going again Jan/Feb to avoid you     

This is defo our last attempt with my eggs - if we fail to reach EC again then we will give up on my eggs and wait til our turn comes around on the donor egg list  

I will be on here to help you through Nov/Dec - but luckily you will have new cycle buddies so all should be ok  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## vonnie15

Morning,

Jen and Emmy so sorry to read about your tx, are you both at the gcrm?  Glad to hear that you've got your next tx already sorted out    for your both.

Jo, congrats on being pupo, feet up and take it easy.

Not much to report other than sil has announced she's pregnant with no.2, had a wee bubble on Sunday and as usual got not sympathy from DH but got to get on with things tbh its just made me determined to get our baby one way or another.

Anyway hope you all are well.
Vonnie 15


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
vonnie (15) that is rubbish i had same trouble when my sil told us 3wks after my chemical could have   her then bil   and then mr h as he said we had to be glad for them   your right it does make you more determined and our babie will be better looking  (my god what a bad person i am )

emmy so sorry to hear they cancelled your treatment  hope you enjoyed the wine and eclairs now that your waiting to jan/feb you can really enjoy christmas it also loks like we might be cycle buddies as the way the gri waiting lists go it will probabaly be then before we can physically start   that is the case  anyway

jen that is good they have got back to you with a new course of treatmemt and a new start date a christmas baby could still be on then cards  when is your hen weekend 

weecaz how are you good luck tomorrow

kim what a great bump your right its nice and compact lucky you my cil looked like man mountain at your stage and she could hardly walk how are you keeping anyway

hi to everyone  else
mrs hoopyx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

heading out for lunch today with friends I've not saw for ages.....cue lots of goss, laughs & chat!! 
Shouldnt really be on here as I've got a big ironing to do before I go but cant resist  

vonnie15 - your time will come love, you need to keep believing this, I've been in that same situation so many times now & it doesnt get any easier. I'm glad her news is making you all the more determined. Stay strong & think positive!  

emmy - sorry your cycle is a no go this time.....at least you've made plans for next tx & fingers crossed the next cycle gives you the best results ever   In the meantime I'm liking your vino & choccie plans 

Mr Hoopy - you all set for a nervous 90mins tonight  Trying hard to keep the faith but not very optimistic 

Jen - thats good they're gonna try something different for you next time. Hope you get to go in for discussions this week, Ikea......2 birds with the one stone & all that, good on you!!! Every time I'm in Ikea I need to go & eat some meatballs....they are heaven!! 

Kim - you're looking great mrs!!!

weecaz - good luck for OTD   

Mrs Hoopy - staying off the booze will be so worth it for you when your next TX works....getting the PMA & general positivity in early  Hope you hear from them soon about starting! 

Babydust & luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi mrs r
hope that the goss and catch up comes with some vino   and the thought should get you through the ironing pile alot faster  
have a good day

mrs hoopy


----------



## wishing...

it's sooooo busy on here!  sorry guys, i have been popping on to see how you're all doing but haven't had time to reply.  i have to go out to work soon but will definitely pop back on this evening to catch up properly!

have a nice day!

wishing x


----------



## weecaz

Hi girls hope you are all O.K... just a wee me post.  Totally fed up today, got told yesterday that my job is under threat of redundancy so it looks like I could be signing on this side of Christmas (humbug) and to add insult to injury AF arrived this morning the old witch!!  

Had appointment at GRI this morning, just a chat really about what going on.  Told that the waiting list for Lanarkshire is 13 months, the doctor said that I will go on the list from August this year (when they got referral from Monklands) but I told her that Monklands had told me that I go on the list when IUI started October 07.  She went on to say that is probably the case and the Administrator will sort it all out she does not get involved in the waiting lists - so we will have to wait and see what the letter says.  I'll leave it until mid-November and then get on the phone, no point in kicking off yet, specially the mood I'm intoday bit of a gibbering wreck  .  Had AMH so I'm hoping this comes back with a good result, DH swimmers are fine so thank god for small mercies.

I'm sorry I'm not very cheery and had a wee rant, but promise I'll buck up tomorrow and send you all some wee personals  .. think Captain Morgan's might be keeping my company tonight!!!

Hope you are all well x


----------



## suzee

Weecaz   I'm sorry AF showed up and then to told about horrendous waiting list at GRI AND also about your job, no wonder you ain't in a great mood!! Hope you feel better tonight in the company of captain morgan!!

Suzee xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

i have app on thurs for gcrm for ovarian assessment and i should be due my period about then and wondered if they would still do the scan if i have it, hope all are well

good luck
lindsay1


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r totally expecting a       but we will see

weecaz good luck x


----------



## JJ1980

Lindsay1 - I had the same problem with my ovarian assessment and they will still do the scan.  It's fine.  I was panicking about how disgusting it would be but was alright.  Made a wee trip to toilet before and after to 'sort things out'.  And, once I thought about it, everyone has theie period for their baseline don't they? Good luck with that.

Emmy - Glad you will be around for my next tx.  Find the cycle buddies thread far too busy and just couldn't keep up.  Nice having someone more 'local'.  Am here for you too whenever you need me.    Will know more about my plan after review meeting, which is on Friday.

Vonnie15 - Yes I'm at GCRM.  Despite my results I'm still glad to be there as they have been fab.  Sorry to hear about your sil - it's always a wee blow when you hear of someone else getting pregnant.  Half the folk I know seem to be expecting at the moment but think I'm just more sensitive to it all!  You'll get there. xxx


Mrs Hoopy - Hen weekend is the last weekend in November so hoping all my timings will work out.  


Weecaz - Gosh, you've had a rubbish day!  Nothing wrong with a bit of a 'me' post.  Helps get it all out of the system.  Hope tomorrow is better for you. xxx

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

h jj19890

thanks for that, bit apprehensive and still hoping that i may be pregnant naturally but not very likely, am lucky to be able to be trying privately though i feel so unfair when all you want is a baby and these folk who break the law ie junkies get their treatment free, and get fertility treatment too free, which i think after all the help they have had is disgusting to the law abiding hard working folks out their.

have a big bee  in my bonnet re this, and know it may offend those out their but hey freedom of speech and all that

lindsay1


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

you've been so busy, i've had trouble keeping up...

suzee - did you try taking your vitamins in the evening? any help with the nausea? i can hardly believe we're 14 weeks nows! 

weecaz - glad your appointment at the gri went well but i'm really sorry to hear you're having worries about work. i hope the waiting list query will get sorted in your favour. i realise you had some bleeding yesterday but i hope it's just one of those things and you get good news at the hospital today. i have my fingers crossed for you... 

jo - how are you doing? when is your otd? 

boo - hope you're having a lovely holiday. 

vonnie15 - have a nice weekend in rome... 

sadie - hope you had a lovely birthday weekend in the an lochan restaurant!









mr & mrs hoopy - have you decided what to dress up as? dh and i are going to a fancy dress wedding (i know, strange!) this weekend as wonder woman and the joker. not much of a duo but he didn't want to be superman! (the theme is good versus evil.) 

ranweli - i'm so glad you finally got a reply to your letter. january's not too far away now and at least you'll be able to enjoy christmas knowing that you'll be starting your tx in the new year. 

mrs r - glad you've been having a good time with your family. i'll have my fingers crossed for a wee miracle for you this week... 

jen - were you able to get an appointment for this week at the gcrm? i'm glad they've changed your tx slightly for next time. i think it can help you to stay positive knowing that things are different from before. 

emmy - i'm so sorry that your cycle's had to be cancelled. hope you're feeling okay. 

chip - good luck for your gcrm appointment on thursday... 

hi to everyone, hope you're all well!

wishing x


----------



## Jo1968

Hi Girlies

Sorry I haven't been on for ages, laptop was in for a Healthcheck and then DH has been taking it to work with him.

Thanks for all your good wishes. Must admit I don't really feel any different apart really bad AF pains yesterday and during the night. Really thought the old witch was on her way but hoping that it was implantation.

OTD is Saturday and am really tempted to test tomorrow but then again if it's a negative don't think I could face going to work. I'm in a dilemma, I want to test but don't at the same time.

Came back to work on Monday and feel absolutely shattered because I did absolutely nothing last week and it's really catching up with me. DH was great and still is, won't let me lift anything and is running about doing all the washing and dishes.

A bit of a question, don't know if anybody would know. I had a 1/2 dose of HCG last Wednesday night which was 2 days after ET, do you think it will still be in my system and if I did a test would show positive because of this?

Emmypops & Jen - I am really sorry to read that your tx has been abandoned, I really don't know what to say to both of you but Jen as you said there was no point wasting the swimmers that you had, better to leave it until you had a good amount of embryos. Enjoy your hen weekend, let your hair down you deserve it. Emmypops will keep my fingers crossed for the new year, at least now you can have a few drinks and stuff your face over Xmas without having to worry.

Suzee - hope the sickness has passed and your feeling a bit better.

Chip - Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. I agree, it is so unfair that we cannot get help to conceive on the NHS when we've paid our taxes all our working days. Sorry if this is a rant and as Chip says sorry if it offends anybody.

Weecaz - thinking about you.

To all the other girls sorry and Mr Hoppy, hope you are all well. I'm not very good with personals but will try to get better.

Have a good day.

Love Jo xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks to jo1968 and all others, will let you know how we get on tomorrow, defo not preg as period came today boo!! still we live to fight another day.

good luck jo and am keeping all crossed for you

all the best to ther rest as we deserve the best of the best 

lindsay1


----------



## hoopy74

chip freedom of speech bang on, i agree that junkies and so on getting free fertility is dire, it shouldn't happen and something should be done about it. Every1 deserves a chance but get yourself right before you take a stable persons space. anyways rant over !


----------



## JJ1980

Lindsay  - Sorry to hear of the arrival of the witch but like you say we are fortunate enough to be able to have private treatment.  Because my situation was caused by my DP's vasectomy we were never going to be eligible for NHS funding but I do totally agree with your wee rant.  There's definitely something wrong with the system.

Jo - Wow - can't believe your wait is nearly over.  Was getting worried when we hadn't heard from you.  Hopefully you'll be our more fortunate cycle buddy!       I'm actually completely over the last tx.  Feels like it never happened and ready to start again afresh.  Will be interesting to see what's said on Fri.  Know it's easy for me to say but I think you've done so well so far with the wait that I would wait til Saturday to test.  Then you've got no doubts about whatever your result is.  Fingers crossed for you. xxx

Wishing - Got my appointment on Friday. Going via Ikea.   Were you on the short protocol or the long one just out of interest? Hope you are keeping ok. 

Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- So sorry your treatment got cancelled. You and DH must be gutted. Sending you a great big  .

Jen- Hope appt goes well and you can plan ahead for next AF.

Jo- Not long now sending you                             .

MrsR- Sounds like your social life great. Make the most of it as I have a good feeling that your next treatment will be the one.       .

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Hope you not to sad about result last night Mr H. Glad things ahve settled down with you tum. Hope you guys egt go ahead soon. Mrs H Hard when other folk pg. You just hang in there as I have every faith that your turn will be just aroud the corner. 

Vonnie15- Really hard when you feel like you been kicked in the guts. It is hard to swallow. But keep following your dream it is worth it in the end. 

Wishing- Gosh time really going in. How's the bump? I bought my pram today. Decided not to get the Quinny as saw something else I liked. Mum was with me and she likes the one I have picked better. It is an iCandy Apple. Similar to Quinny as wheels come off too but seems more stable.

Suzee- How's you? Has your tummy settled down. You must be getting a fair wee bump now.

Suzi- How you honey? Not heard from you for a wee while.

Chip-Good luck with appt.

Weecaz- So sory things haven't worked out with IUI. You stick to your guns with GRI and don't let them forget. Too important.

Kim- Fan bump. C U tom.

Me update-
Sorry not been on since I got back. Was at study day yesterday, yes during my hols. So dedicated me or daft   . Anyway, weekend away was fab. Hotel and food was brill, all the staff lovely and couldn't do enough for us. Was very peaceful and just what we needed. Had busy day today pram shopping with my mum and bought pram. So excited.
Need to tidy out my wardrob to make some space for baby things. Feel like i can now start planning. Shop was great and they will store my pram until we need it.

Anyway- To anyone I have missed sorry. Thinking of you all.


Love Sadie


----------



## vonnie33

Hello everyone

Not been on for a while but been keeping up with you all, everything moves on quickly on here its hard to keep up sometimes. Well iam sending you all loves and  .

Iam in a very negative mood at the mo dont know wether or not to go back for another tx worried it will just lead to another dissapointment on my behalf my dp says its just the way iam feeling at the moment says iam the kind of glass half empty person.

Sorry just had to share it with someone dont know what to do just know.

Loves Vonnie33 xxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone hope you are all well.

Sorry I have not posted in so long I just find it really hard to keep up with everyone as it is always so busy on here.

Wishing I am really sorry to hear that you had such a scare but I am really pleased to hear that everything is well now and that your scan went well. 

Suzee how are you I hope the sickness is wearing off now.

Emmy I am so sorry to hear that your TX has had to be cancelled you must be so disappointed. Glad to hear that you are still gong to give it another go a least that way you will always know that you gave it your best before moving on to the next step.

Sadie time is really moving on for you now once Xmas is over time will just fly by. So glad that everything is going well for you. We have been seriously thinking about buying the Icandy Apple too as we liked it better than the Quinny mostly because it has a much bigger shopping basket. 

Well I had my booking appointment yesterday at the Southern General and the scan was just amazing. I was a little bit worried before hand about wether everything would be ok or not as it seems so long ago now since I had the last scan and I still don't feel much different although I am beginning to get a little bit of a bump now. We could see all the fingers and toes as it was moving about so much and we also got a really good picture of its little face. During the scan they changed my due date by a few days to the 18th of April but when we went in to see Marco he told me just to stick with the 15th of April as it does not make much difference either way. So you never know Wishing we may end up being in hospital at the same time.

Love to everyone else

Ruth


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi there Vonnie 

I think we posted at the same time there so I missed your post.

Really sorry to hear that you are feeling negative just now and I can understand how you feel as I have been there in the past and there can be times when it can be really hard to hold on to any hope of your dream coming true but it can and does happen so please don't give up just yet.

Our last TX was to be our last and final go at ICSI and I had myself all prepared for it not to work but when we got started on the treatment I still managed to find my positive spirit again and look where I am now. I think also that because we had quite a big gap between the second and third go that I had time to come to terms with the idea of things not working out which was a big help when we did get started again.

Hope you feel better soon

Love Ruth


----------



## donn1

hi to all

had our app at gcrm and have to say that they were great and very professional.  my ovarian assess showed a thin linning and two follicles on my right ovary one of 9 and one of 6 and on my left showed one of 12 and one of 7, can anyone tell me if this is good or bad, i am on second day of my period , thanks as i have never had this done before, i know we will get results in next few weeks but would like to pick all your brains first if ok from you experienced folk

love and good luck to all

lindsay1


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Just a quickie from me as I still need to get packed for Rome, do my face pack and have a shower!!  

Sadie, exciting times with your pram.  There will be no stopping you now buying stuff for baby, hope you enjoy your holiday

Vonnie33,   from another Vonnie  

Sorry is so brief but got loads to do and DH sitting here watching the footie so guess I better make sure everything is organised.  Just wanted to send a    to everyone 

Vonnie 15 xx


----------



## JJ1980

Lindsay - I think all they check for on your ovarian assessment scan is that there are no cysts and that you've got some follicles.  They didn't measure mine on that scan, they just said it was good that there were some there.  Thin lining is what is to be expected near the end of your AF so that's good too.  All in all it sounds like you've nothing to worry about.

Vonnie15 - Enjoy your wee break.  Men aren't great at getting things organised anyway.  I'm happier when my other half gets out of the road and lets me get on with things!  Wouldn't trust him to remember everything anyway!  

Ruth - Glad everything went well with your scan.  

Vonnie33 - I think we all have our 'down' moments.  That's what us ff are here for.  Tx is one of those things that has such a huge impact on our lives that it's no wonder it overwhelms us at times.  Hope you feel better soon.

Sadie - Pram shopping - how exciting!  Glad you enjoyed your break.  And yes you are mad for going in for a study day in your holidays!


I've not had the best of days today.  Had to get my wee dog put down this morning so been a bit upset.  Knew it was coming but it's not easy when it happens.  Definitely the right thing to do though as she has been really struggling the last few days especially.  Amazing how much you miss them though isn't it?! 
Sorry - hope I've not depressed you all too much.  I've managed to make my mum, dad and sis cry today already so I'm on a bit of a roll!    Anyway, got my review meeting tomorrow and my new rug to look forward to.  Am having slight concerns that the rug is going to be a bit too big - it's one of those massive ones -so will get DP to get the measuring tape out tonight!  

Lots of love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

jo - i had cramps all through my 2ww and afterwards so try not to worry about that.  did you have a 2500IU dose of pregnyl?  that should be totally out of your system well before now so you'll be safe to test if that's what you decide to do.  good luck for saturday!  

jen - hope your appointment goes well tomorrow.  i was on the short protocol for our full cycle but went au naturale for our fet.  

sadie - my cousin has the icandy apple and she really likes it.  she lives in the countryside and says it's fantastic on farm tracks and bumpy ground!  the bump's growing now - i've already had to buy one pair of maternity trousers and am going to pick up a pair of jeans tomorrow.  i don't look pregnant yet though, just a bit rounder than i used to!  

vonnie33 - sorry to hear you're not feeling great just now.  it is very hard to stay positive when all you can think about is your past tx cycles but to try to muster some pma.  sometimes all it takes is a little boost to make you feel a whole lot better.    

ruth - sounds like your scan was pretty amazing!  has marco asked you to book in for a 32 week scan as well?  did you book in for your antenatal classes when you were at your booking appointment?  the first class we could get a space in doesn't start until the 20-somethingth of march and the last session is on our due date, 21st april so we've booked a space on an nct class as well.  

lyndsey - your ovarian assessment scan sounds absolutely fine, don't worry.  they do the lab blood tests on alternate fridays so they should holefully be able to call you this monday or the next.  

vonnie15 - have a great weekend!  


hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks for the replies, didnt know that they would call me with the blood results so at least we dont have to wait till the next  app which is the 19 nov, 
thanks again to all

lindsay1


----------



## Ruth.2

Jen

Really sorry to hear about your dog, I am sure it must be hard trying to get used to her not being around. Hope you have a better day tomorrow.

Wishing are you going to the evening antenatal classes in March, if so then I will probably see you there as ours start on 24th March until 21st of April. Dont know if I will get to them all either as my due date is the 15th April. What are nct classes, I am thinking of asking if I could go to some classes in my local hospital also. Marco has booked me in for a 32 week scan too. He was telling us that he had had 4 couples at there booking appointments yesterday who had all come from the GCRM. I think he was feeling very pleased with the good results.

Love Ruth


----------



## little miss sunshine

Just an ickle update for those that have kindly been asking about me!!

Was at GRI yesterday for scan and blood.

Did my first menopur injection last night.

EC hopefully week beginning 3rd November... week the inspectors are coming to my work (I'm a nursery nurse.... working in the babyroom which is not always easy, in fact don't want to go today!!

love 'n' hugs to all.....

from little miss sunshine xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi jen,

i'm so sorry about your dog and i feel awful that i forgot to say something to you last night.  i hope you're doing ok.  

w x


----------



## wishing...

hi ruth,

yep, we're in the same antenatal class!  it's a huge class, 18 women and their partners!  the nct classes are run by the national childbirth trust and cost somewhere between £120 and £170.  there are nct regions dotted about so if you have a look at their website (nct.org.uk i think) you can search for the classes nearest to you.  everyone i know that has been says they're great (and small, only 6-8 couples) but that it's still good to go to the nhs ones at your own hospital too.  i'm not sure if you can go to nhs classes at the hospital you're not booked in to?  marco wasn't there on our booking-in day so we haven't seen him since our transfer but are hoping to get him to do a private 20 week scan for us at the gcrm.

wishing x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
  Hope everyone is well, sorry not been posting much but don't have anything too exciting to add at the moment. Had prostap on the 20th and beginning to feel the old hormones raging...poor Dh has been advised that anything i say is of course right and just to nod in agreement, hopefully AF will show up next week sometime and then i can start my stimms as planned on the 5th...time seems to be dragging in.
Jen& Emma- sorry to hear that your cycles were cancelled, must have been awful to get so near after all the waiting and tests etc and then to have to abandon cycle, hopefully you review appointments wil come up with something for next cycle   
Jo- good luck with your test     
Yvonnie15- have a lovely time in Rome, its a fantastic city, my cousin works for the government and was posted there a few years ago so been a few times...shes now posted in NYC, but so far haven't been there, think she has another 4 years left there so hopefully will get to visit her sometime.
Yvonnie33- hope your feeling a bit more positive now, its natural that things get on top of u sometime, are u at the Gcrm too?
Sadie- Bet sometimes you read others posts about getting stuff organised for their baby and never thought that it would be your turn...and now look at you, hope your well  
Wishing- try asking your hospital for a 20 wk scan, its in the NICE guidelines for maternity care that all pregnant women should be offered a 20 wk scan to check for anomalies, but some health boards are still straggling, so the old postcode lottery thing at work again, might save yourself a few quid.
Little miss sunshine- Good luck with your stimms, when are you in for 1st scan?
Could go on for ever with personals but will do some more catching up later, hope all the other 'regulars', Mr&Mrs H, Mrs R, Ranweli, Suzi, Suzee etc are doing well. 
What u all up to over the weekend, its Dh's  birthday today and he wants to go out for a meal tomorrow but think will need to develop a 'prostap induced headache' and ask to stay in as i have a date with ITV and the x factor, loving it this year!!!
Lxxx


----------



## suzee

just a quick one for Jen,  I'm terribly sorry to hear about your wee dog.  It was for the best but that doesn't make the decision any easier.  We had to make the same decision 2 yrs ago so can understand what you're going through.  Its amazing how they become part of your family.  Sorry if I've upset you again, take care of yourself and DH  

Suzee xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Wishing

Thanks for the info on nct classes. It will be lovely to meet you at the hospital classes. Have you thought about hypnobirthing, I recieved a leaflet on this the other day and had a look at the website and thought it looked really interesting. Don't think that I will be able to persuade DH though as he is just not in to that kind of thing. If you are interested just look up Hypnobirthing in Glasgow and you should be able to find the website.

Love Ruth


----------



## Mrs R

just popping on quickly as I've been really busy, thought I was meant to be a lady of leisure as well 
I've got another urine infection which seems to be a regular occurence so I'm getting re-referred to the RAH urology dept to make sure theres no probs with my kidney or the endo cyst I had on my ureter. Always something eh!! On top of that I managed to fall down the stairs on wed night (oooucch) that was me sober as well! Neck, shoulders & ribs still aching!
Heading into Glasgow tonight for a meal & drinks with ex work colleagues 
Dont think this is my month either on the 'au natural' front.....on CD 28 today & all the tell tale signs are there.....the witch is coming (booooo)

wishing & ruth - thats lovely you's will be able to go to classes together & compare bumps in person  Hope you're both keeping well.

lou e - good luck hunni!!! I hope this cycle works for you!   

little miss sunshine - thats great you're stimming & wishing you lots of luck for EC & ET  

Jen - so sorry about your wee doggie, hope you're doing ok  How did you get on at GCRM & more importantly ikea with that rug?

vonnie15 - have a wonderful time in Rome!!!

vonnie33 - I know exactly how you feel hunni  we hd 2 BFN's this year with TX & I really feel like I need a break from it all for a wee while as I'm feeling quite negative etc as well. We're back to trying naturally but think we need a miracle. When I find my positivity & courage again (as well as the cash) we're definitely gonna have another go, this time at GCRM but right now is not the right time.....I think you'll know when you're ready & you're positivity will be back!

sadie - I hope you're right about our next TX  Glad you enjoyed your time away, sounded lovely!! How exciting that you've bought your pram!! Loadsa luv 

Jo - how you doing pet? thinking of you & sending you lots of good luck & positive vibes  

suzee - hows the sickness? Hope you're feeling better & enjoying your pregnancy!

Mr Hoopy - result on Tuesday was expected eh! 1st half respectable but 2nd half totally outclassed. Going to the game tomorrow? Hope the weather improves!

emmy - how you doing luv?

lindsay - hiya & good luck with TX 

ranweli - how's u? anything ncie planned for the weekend?

hope I've not missed anyone 


luv Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs

Jen - SO SORRY about your wee doggie - hope you are having a better day today -   to you and DH 

Ruth and Wishing - Isn't it exciting arranging the antenatal classes - makes it all seem so real   I went to the classes at SGH and they were really good. I also went to the antenatal exercise class at SGH which used to be on a Thursday aft and really enjoyed that too - not sure if they still do it ?

Lou - Good luck with your tx   and enjoy X-Factor - I am a big fan too  

Little Miss - Good luck with tx - this could be the one for you  

Chip - Sounds like your AMH will be fine - won't be long now til you start tx  

V15 - Have a gr8 time in Rome - I am so jealous  

V33 - Wee   for you hunni - hope you are havin a better day today  

Sadie- You got your pram - what a momentous step    - you'll be pushing it around packed with baby in no time  

A wee update on DH - he had his MRI scan on Wed and is due to have some other tests on Monday then it is back to the old waiting game until we get another appointment to discuss the results with the consultant. The stressful part of all this is the waiting - so far it has taken 4 months and we still don't know what is wrong with him   On the plus side - his symptoms havent got any worse so I reckon if it is MS it cant be the most serious kind   

Well I hope everyone has a great weekend  

Take care
Emmy x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Mrs R, sorry I missed you there  

I am fine thanks - we have a date for our follow up meeting now - 10th Nov - so it will be interesting to find out what went wrong and whether it was because they changed my tx  

So sorry that you have been in the wars and under the weather - hope everything sorts itself out soon    Enjoy your wee night out tonight  

Have a great weekend
Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen so sorry to hear about your wee dog your right they become part of the family  hope you got the answers at the gcrm today that you were looking for

vonnie15 hope you have a great time in rome its a great city i went there for my hen weekend (dont think the vatican was ready for that   )

vonnie13 hope your feeling a wee bit better now some times for no apparent reason it just really gets to you   

sadie how exciting new pram i have been sitting here laughing  at the techinical names for prams hope fully will soon what they mean myself 

jo good luck tomorrow lots of     

chip from what youve said everything on your scan sounds good and normal good luck  when do you start?

lou omg i am so glad that someone else suffers mood swings i am totally bonkers   irrantional and weepy on them(whats new mr h is asking   ) hope your af comes soon and you can start jabing what a difference that makes   what drugs are going to be on?

hi to everyone else hopefully better weather this weekend as i m off work 

mrs hoopyx


----------



## JJ1980

We have been busy girls chatting today, haven't we!!!!

Thanks to all those who sent their sympathy re. my wee dog.  Am feeling loads better today.  Just a case of getting used to things.  On the plus side, I got my new rug at Ikea and I can be 100% sure that it will remain pee free! (poor thing!)  

Had appointment at GCRM today.  Went through my next cycle - long protocol with Prostap and Pergoveri (instead of Menopur).  Has anyone ever heard of Pergoveri?  Also got a slightly higher dose, 225iui, of stims.  Didn't really say much about the last cycle, just that obviously it didn't suit me, maybe because my cycle is slightly irregular, and that the long protocol takes my natural hormones out of the equation which can only be a good thing!  AF started today so booked my appointment for the Prostap injection for 3 weeks tomorrow - hurrah!  My only worry is that because my cycle isn't quite normal, I don't really know if my day 21, the day you're supposed to take Prostap injection, will be the right day.  Nurse said that as long as I've ovulated it should be fine.  Problem is I've no idea when I ovulate coz with DPs vasectomy it was never an issue.  The joys!

Emmy - I hope you get some sort of diagnosis soon.  Like you say, the waiting bit is a killer.  Thinking of you.

Mrs Hoopy - enjoy your weekend off.  Me and DP going away for the night tomorrow and going to have a good few drinks as it'll be the first and last in a long time.  

Mrs R - enjoy your night out tonight.  Hope you've not got too many bruises from your fall!

Suzee - Thanks for your message.  You didn't upset me at all, in fact I've not done any more crying today - feeling content that we made the right decision and talking about all our happy memories coz she was a wee character.  

Lou-e - Once you get on those stimms time will fly by.  Let me know how you get on with the Prostap as I'm getting it for the first time in a few weeks.

Wishing and Ruth - Gosh those antenatal classes sound complicated!  Sounds like you've both got it sorted though! 

Little Miss Sunshine - Good luck with stims.


Well, don't think i'll be back until Sunday night so no doubt I'll have lots to catch up on.  Have a nice weekend everyone!

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

think we maay be going through our first icsi over xmas and wondered if the clinic gcrm shuts for the 2 weeks over xmas.  Jen hope you are ok, know how u feel as had to get my dog charlie put down and it just breaks your heart as they are so much part of the family.

haope all have a good weekend

love lindsay1


----------



## emmypops

Jen

I was on Pergoveris on all three attempts - according to recent newspaper articles it is the new IVF "wonder drug" and GCRM have used it to such good effect that the first baby conceived and born (in the world) with the aid of this drug was at GCRM just recently  

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be working for me but I think that is age related more thsn anything else  

Glad you got your new rug and are feeling a little more chirpy today  


TTFN 

Emmy xx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi girls

Just a quick post to let you know we got a BFN, can't really take it in at the moment. Poor DH on his way to GCRM with the sample as I couldn't face it.

Really thought this was our month as we had did everything we were told to do and more, it just seems so unfair.

Sorry not really in the mood for personals at the moment but I hope you are all well and sorry if I've put a dampener on things.

Will just have to get saving and lose all the weight I've put on due to the drugs, etc. Trying to be positive but it's so hard.

Love Jo xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Jo

I am so sorry to hear your news. I know that there is not much anyone can say to make you feel better just now. My thoughts will be with you and your DH just now.

Take care 
Love Ruth


----------



## bubbles06

jo
   hi hun,sorry about your news,it can be so hard,take care and sending you lots of        ,ranweli xx

jen- hope your ok hun,sorry to hear about your wee dog,its never easy losing a pet,on a happier note,hows your rug?  also your review at gcrm went well and   your next treatment is successful.

chip- great news about your txt ,not long now hun till you get started, 

Mrs R- what have you been doing to yourself,ouch  ,hope your feeling better,and enjoyed your girls night out, 

sadie- sounds like you had a lovely break,nice and peaceful,you deserve it after alll those long shifts at work and also congrats o buying your pram,not long till it will be full,   

lou-e-     for your txt,hope the mood swings are in order and dh is ok,   

Hi to wishing,suzee,boo,whippet,ruth,mrshoopy,mrhoopy,emmypops,vonnie33,vonnie15,little miss sunshine,hope your all ok,and everyone else ive missed hi,  .


----------



## donn1

hi jo

sorry for the bad news, hope you can find comfort adn hope in each others arms, 

lindsay1


----------



## mrs hoopy

jo 
so sorry to hear your news   take care
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Really sorry Jo     

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Jo so sorry to read your news, IVF is an incredibly hard journey but you will get your positivity and strength back and your time will come soon. Take care   

Love to all

whippet x


----------



## JJ1980

Jo - Really sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you both.  

Emmy - Hopefully Pergoveris will work some wonders for me.

Lindsay - Not sure how long they are shut for but we were debating whether to start this month or next and when nurse worked out our rough dates she said we couldn't do next month coz that would mean EC/ET over New Year and they weren't open, so they must shut for some of the time.  I'm sure they'll sort it out for you and they won't start you if they are going to be closed when you need them.

Ranweli - Thanks.  Rug fine.   Hope you're well.

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## suzee

Jo - So sorry to hear your sad news, as the others have said this IVF journey is really painful and hard.  Take care of yourself and DH, plenty of hugs and tears.  Trying to stay positive is the best way through.    I will be thinking of you both  

Suzee xx

ps be back later with personals.


----------



## SBB

Hi


Jo- So sorry to read your news. It really is devastating for you and DH. Like everyone else has said this road not easy. All I can say is take time to get over this and then try to move on. We are all here for you.       .

Jen- So sorry to here about your wee dog.   So hard when they become part of your family. 

Miss sunshine- Hope you are well and things going okay. Hope jagging not too bad.

Lou-e- Hope AF appears soon. You must be getting excited about starting. I am excited now about baby and relaxing about things a bit more. Think once I reach 24wks I will feel even better.

Em- How's you? You must be uptight about your DH results. I will say a   that all is well.

Wishing and Ruth- I got booked in for antenatal classes start on 7th Jan. Good that you guys will be in same class. That lovely.

Suzee- How's you? Has the sickness settled any?

Ranweli- Hi chick. How you? Hope you hanging in there.

Hoopies- How's things with you guys? Habe you heard from hopsital yet?

Whippet- How you getting on?

I had a massive clear out over last couple of days. Needed to use this holiday time to get a bit more organised. Loft conversion not going to be finished before baby comes so need to make do with the space we have got. Have filled aboout 5 bin bags of stuff and have been really ruthless. My sis and me are going to do a car boot sale so hopefully we will get some funds together and might help her towards Chrimbo. Which is ever looming.

Was a midwife on Fri and all well with bubba. Booked in for antenatal classes start 7th Jan. DH seemed quite excited. Will be good to meet some folk in my area that are pg at some time as us. Hols over back to work tom. aaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh. 7 more weeks to work then on MAT leave.

Well hi to everyone else. The thread moving so fast I can hardly keep up these days.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Downregging

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- GRI Stimming

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie 

[/quote]


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

OMG so many posts to catch up on, sorry about lack of personals but haven't read through all the posts yet!  We got back from hols on Friday, was nice but I'm back at work today for a rest!

Jo and Emmy - so sorry to hear your news girls   

Jen - I'm so sorry to hear about your wee dog, it's so sad as they become part of the family don't they, with their own wee personalities.  Thinking of you  

Will post again when I get more time - thinking of you all....

Love Boo x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
omg what a weekend winter is really here  

jen hope you had a good weekend away and enjoyed those few drinks ,bt maybe not the sore head the next day   

miss sunshine how are you getting onare you an expert at the jabbing yet 

lou e how are you any sign of af yet

sadie i cant believe that you are nearly on mat leave 7wks will fly in then you can be a lady of lesuire or even better project manager get the whip out and the loft finished THERES A BABY ON THE WAY  

boo what is it about holidays you always need one when you come back hope you enjoyed it

well this is the week that the gri offically start toget the hoopy hounding  was at my cousins babys christening on sunday and made me all the more determined that WE WILL HAVE one as well,getting a bit fed up with being a funny shade of green all the timeso tey better give me the right answers or  
hope everyone else is well

mrs hoopyx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi All,

Just catching up on how everyone is.  Had a fab time in Rome, weather was fab warm and sunny, not like here at all, got my winter woolies on today!!

Mrs Hoopy, I'm with you on the determination on that we will get there one day, I think positive thinking makes the world of difference.

Sorry its short and sweet but got a load of washing to do now but will be back for more personals later

Vonnie 15 xx


----------



## suzee

Morning ladies,

Sorry I didn't come back on and do personals as promised yesterday, time just flies by so quick (but also drags too   hmmm)

Well I've finally given in and today I have mat trousers on, they feel a little loose around the crotch area but really comfy over tummy.  They say to buy size you were before you were pg, I was a 12 but had to but size 14's as 12's far too tight in thigh etc.

Still feeling queasy but no sickness, it comes and goes through the day.  I've started taking the Pregaday with my dinner and most of the time thats ok but still occasionally feel sick after taking it.

I've been getting really bad headaches again and v tired, I am being conscious to drink plenty water but think I will mention this to MW when I see her this Friday.  I had to take paracetamol this morning (which I don't like doing) but had to do something as was in tears as I was brushing my hair.  Sounds v dramatic sorry.

Its not all doom and gloom, I am enjoying being pg (honest!) DH and I had a laugh last night at some of the names we thought of then just went totally ridiculous DH suggests Icklebod and Fahmeldahar   don't think so somehow!!

Vonnie 15 - Glad you had a lovely time in Rome, its a beautiful place, I love Italian food!!  

Mrs H - Good luck with GRI you go get 'em girl!!    

BooBoo - Can't believe Rosa almost 1, are you having a party or her?  

Sadie - Sounds like you've been nesting.  Where are you having you antenatal classes, at the hosp or the docs?   

Jo - How u doin huuni?  

Whippet - Can't believe you're almost 30 wks!!  Not long to go now, hope you're well  

Ranweli - How r u hunni?  

Ruth 2 - How u keepin?  

Wishing - How r u doin?  Bubba behaving? 

Mrs R - How r u, hows ur dad?  

Chip 1 - If you have tx over xmas then OTD will be in the New Year - new year, new beginnings!!!   

Better get some work done (boooooo work!!)

Take care,

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone  

On the au natural front.....Its a BFN for me this month  no great surprise really.....AF showed up on Friday night,it wasn't too bad Sat/Sun but it was hurting like hell yest, spent whole day in bed with hot water bottle, painkillers & anti-inflamms. So far today the cramps been niggling away on & off.....hope she b*ggars off soon   
Still popping the antibiotics as well for the UTI but seems to have settled down for now. Still no news from RAH about urology referral, I'll give them til end of week.
Had a good weekend.....out on fri night with friends in glasgow, nice food & lots of voddies 
Saturday I was at the football, braved the elements & gales....just as well we won 4-2!!!!!  
Sat night it was chinese, Xfactor & strictly!!!How sad is that?? 
Sunday I done a mammoth ironing (managed to burn my stomach with iron  .....agony & now luvly big burn mark!) & then went to in-laws for dinner. 
Yesterday I was tucked up in bed all day thanks to evil AF   

I'm meant to be on jury duty tomorrow   can see it far enough especially with this period. I need to phone the jurors helpline tonight after 5pm for further details, praying they dont need me 


Jo - I'm so sorry hunni   Its such a horrible & hard time for you but you'll get through this 

suzee - yeeeha for mat trousers! I'm sure you look swell in them. Hope you get on ok with MW this week & that the headaches stop! Glad the sickness has eased off quite a bit! What are those names all about    I'm sure you'll pick something tasteful! My dad is doing really well, he's on his 3mth injection now & at the end of that he's back at hosp to get his PSA levels rechecked. Thanks for asking hunni

vonnie15 - rome sounded wonderful, wish I was there now.....its freezing!!!

Mrs Hoopy - I'm loving your determination....you go girl!! GRI will not know whats hit them after a hoopy hounding  Hope you get some good news soon 

Boo - hope you enjoyed your hols!! Good to have you back

Jen - sounds like GCRM have a good action plan in place, it'll def work next time!  Hope you're enjoying the rug

littlemiss - hows the stimming going?

loue - any sign of AF? Hope she turns up soon

sadie - dont even talk about crimbo....can we cancel it this year  I always have all the family over here for dinner so on top of all the 'what will I get everyone' trauma I've also got the 'what will I cook' trauma   Sounds like you've started nesting with all that clearing out going on!! Take it easy mrs! Not long til your Mat leave kicke in.....woohooo!

ranweli - I seem to be very accident prone these dys  maybe my hormones have frazzled my brain  Hope you're doing ok & coping ok with this patience malarkey 

emmy - good luck for your appt on the 10th, hope you get some answers & a better plan for next TX I'm keeping your DH in my prayers 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi all,
      I'm a bit sore today,didn't come on yesterday as i too was in bed,as you all know me and dh are going au natural too till we start icsi hopefully,Jan/Feb,well af was due on Thursday no sign at all and iam always 27 or 28 cycle,so couldn't help thinking a bit    but OH NO.The   arrived yesterday morning at 6am (31 days),woke up with excruciating pains and felt awful all day,sick and the lot,slept for 2 hours yesterday which is very rare,i never do that,and last night was absolutely shattered,sorry TMI coming up,my af was really weird the stuff iam losing is odd,big clots and quite painful to pass,still got pains today,my usual af's are only painful for the first 2 hours or so,anyway ill do some personals,

Mrs R- We are in the same situation at the moment aren't we!! .great to hear your dad is progressing,does he know he has all these ladies asking after him? . sounds like you had a great nite out on Friday,iam fine hun,just holding off till,Jan.    we will soon start.

Boo Boo- Have you got anything planned for Rosa big 1st birthday,glad you enjoyed your hols, 

Mrs Hoopy- I to believe in positive thinking help.iam always saying we Will have a baby,hope you get some info off GRI,  

Suzee- nice to hear the sickness had gone a bit,poor you with headaches they can be awful. Sounds like your getting settled into pg,maternity clothes and all,hows the bump coming along?  

Vonnie15- you had a fab time in Rome then,now back to bleak Scotland,the weather has been horrendous,hope your catching up with the washing,thats the bad part of a holiday isnt it? 

Sadies- Thanks for changing me on the list,  7 Weeks left at work, are you getting excited hun,great news about the pram,have you bought most things you need or are you waiting for maternity leave to do the rest? 

Hi to everyone else,hope your all well,xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

ranweli - hunni I feel your pain with the evil  , so I'm sending you a big healing  . I've got endometriosis & my AF's are always horrendous.....prolonged bleeding (sometimes for as long as 14dys), really heavy, large liver like clots , spasms in bowel as well as ovary pain & cramps.......oh the joys!!!!!
Sorry yours had to turn up this month too  never knows when she's not wanted!!!
lots of luv xx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli and Mrs R - I'm feeling your pain too girls! The   is very busy this week - it must be Halloween! 

Suzee - I'm sure it'll not be long til you're filling those trousers!

Vonnie15 - Lucky you catching some sun.  Glad you had a good weekend.

Mrs Hoopy - I did enjoy the weekend thanks but you are right about not enjoying the after effects.  Was dying on Sunday.  That's the last for a while though I think.  Good luck with the hounding!

Boo Boo - Glad you had a nice holiday.

Sadie - Hope work wasn't too stressful today.  Pleased to hear all is well with the wee one.

Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

OMG  - A whole day and nobody been on!  Hope this Halloween thing hasn't done something to my lovelt GGs!

Jen xxx


----------



## spooq

Hiya Everyone!

I've not posted for ages  

Just been burying myself in life and trying to forget that I ever went through ICSI    Waiting to hear back from GRI with ref to a letter I sent regarding the failed 'experimental' treatment and arguing that it shouldn't count towards NHS funded cycles    Although I've had 3 AF's since the BFN, I'm not in a rush to start our next cycle.  Now looking not to start again until maybe Feb or thereabouts.

So sorry for lack of personals and the me post. Its hard to keep up!

Will probably be back on here with a vengence in the New Year.

Best of luck to all currently going through treatment     and hope all preggy ladies are doing well.

Suzi


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Jo- really sad to hear that you had a negative cycle, not much i can say to help, but sending u and DH big hugs    
Need your help ladies with a big AF dance, have had really regular 28 day cycles for at least the last six months but now day 31 and no AF. Am really getting stressed out about it as am going away next Wed afternoon, and need to have AF before then and have had scan to check so that i can start stimms on holiday!!!! Also working mon/tues next week 12 hr shifts so can't manage to go in for scan then if it comes over weekend, so can see myself having to dash in there on Wed before we leave.... 
loving the 'spooky' theme, hope everyone is well
Lxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi lou,my af are exactly the same at the mo, ,didnt want to read and run without sending you a weee dance for af to arrive,


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Girls,

Got a quick question about the gcrm.  I've got an appt in a few weeks and dh will have to give a sample, does he do it at this appt or does he need to do it at a separate appt and if so does this need to be done prior to me starting?

Thanks
Vonne 15


----------



## donn1

hi vonnie 15

we had our apointment last week and i got my scan and bloods done and he did his sperm sample all in the one day, they will phone you back later that day with sperm results and the following week with blood results, you will also make an appointment that day for follow up

with consultasnt re the treatment they are going to give you, incidentally if your partner has had a previous semen test then they will not be required to do another .  Hope this helps


lindsay1


----------



## suzee

Happy Halloween!!  

A wee AF dance for Lou                               Hope this helps!!

Ranweli - I'm sorry your AF arrived the old   is a &itch!!   

I've got an appt with the MW this morning, think I will def tell her about headaches as got another one today.  It was threatening last night and I woke up in the night and it was really sore.  In some ways I hope I still have it when I see her then I can describe exactly where/what its like.

 Pumpkins to you all!!

Suzee xx


----------



## hoopy74

a wee update for me + mrs hoopy. she phoned GRI and allegedly we are top of the list tho they cant give us a date possibly to next week if at all. mrs hoopy explained that the n/lanarkshire waiting list is 12 months and we are currently at 15!
 that we get good news next week, would be agood week cos its our wedding anniversary next week also, lets hope so.

Every1 else have a good weekend, we are having a halloween party sat night, still not got a clue what mrs hoopy is but i am dressed as a CONVICT!!!!!!!


----------



## suzee

Hoppy's -  Thats great that you're at top of list   you get appt through soon!!  If you a convict perhaps Mrs H could go a prison guard or police woman. Enjoy ur party!   

Well just back from MW appt and she said headaches were par for the course.  Just to take paracetamol and if I keep getting them then to go see Dr.  Said to avoid caffiene (I've not had caffiene for months anyway, since start of 2nd tx) and dark chocolate which is my fav!!

Apparently I'm measuring around 19 wks (I'm only 15wks) no wonder I feel sooooo big!!  She said she won't see me again until I'm about 32 wks as I'll be going to the hosp for all my appts as its twins.

Anyone been watching Dead Set on E4?  Its been quite good.

Hope everyone has a good halloween and doesn't get too spooked!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry not been on all week had our chief exce up for a visit(he is like the queen were ever he walks he smells paint  ) so been working like a mad woman  
i finally got the time yesterday to hound the gri now that would send you   had to leave  amessage as woman was in meeting luckily mr h was in house so he took the message,she told him that the list and welcome packs for this month had not been done but she didnt think we would be on it as they were no spaces   so mr yh phoned and told me this at work and i went into overdrive  ) phoned them back and spoke to the woman in person who started to tell me the same story until i told her i had spoken to lanarkshire health board who were still under the impression that our waiting lists were still only 12mnths ,she then started to change her story saying that if we dont hear by next friday to phone back as we were at the top of the list(heard that before ) i said we had been put back enough times and would not be happy if our treatment and welcome appointment had not arrived by dec so we have to wait another week to be told not this month but i will not let this lie if the only way to get our treatment is to hound them then i will   but hopefully it wont come to that 

anyway sorry for the me rant and lack of personels but the BIG PARTY IS TONIGHT not told mr h what  ia m dressing up as  so now i am running around cleaning the house and trying to get the food ready   next time mr h suggests a party i will   him  
anyway sorry again for lack of personels will pop on tomorrow and catch up properly  hope everyone is well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

sorry i've not been on since last weekend, i really don't know where the time goes!

lou-e - thanks for the advice, i'm going to check out those NICE guidelines you mentioned.  hope that af has arrived so you can get started.

ruth - i've had a wee look into hypno-birthing and we're both really interested but don't really want to pay for a course on top of our nct antenatal classes and everything else we'll be forking out for!  i have the natal hypnotherapy pregnancy cd though and will get the birthing one nearer the time.  i used the ivf companion for our fet cycle and it really helped me to relax, especially during et.  if we win the lottery between now and april i might book us onto a course too!

mrs r - hope you're feeling a bit less sore since your fall and that the infection's clearing up.  did you manage to get out of the jury duty?

emmy - they still do the antenatal exercise classes at the southern but are rearranging the times just now.  i'm thinking of giving it a go if i can make it along without skiving work.  would you recommend them?  i'm glad your dh is doing well.  i can't believe how long it's taking to get some answers about all his tests!

jen - not long till you'll be starting your new cycle!  it's good that they've changed your tx as they'll have learned a lot from your first go.  enjoy the next two weeks before the hormones start flying!

chip1 - did you manage to work our your christmas dates with the gcrm?

jo - i'm really sorry to hear your news.  remember we're all here for you.  

ranweli - i used to have horrid afs like you described but acupuncture really helped to sort things out.  might be worth a try?

sadie - sounds like you've been having a major clear-out!  i think we may need to do a wee one too.  we're planning on moving back to edinburgh after the baby's born but will definitely be in our flat in glasgow for a few months so will need to somehow make room for the little one!

boo - glad you had a nice holiday.  i know what you mean about needing some time to relax when you get back though!

mrs hoopy - sounds like you have great hounding power!  i have my fingers crossed that your letter arrives very very soon.  i'm a little worried for the hospital too as who knows what you'll do to them if it doesn't!!!  

vonnie15 - glad you had a nice weekend in rome.

suzee - hope the headaches have eased off a little.  i had a few corkers in the early weeks but am thankfully headache-free now.  the wee one's behaving (kind of!) and the bump's growing.  still haven't told my new boss though!

suzi - hope you hear back from the gri about your "experimental" cycle soon.  enjoy the next few months and we'll see you back in the new year all refreshed and raring to go!  

hi to everyone else, hope you're all having a nice weekend.


wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone, not been around these past few dys.........went to Jury duty on Wed & got picked.....just my luck!  Case went on til yesterday afternoon, guy was a right looney & ended up getting a custodial sentence! 
In amongst that I got the results back from my urine test....showed infection & they're suspecting kidney infection so I've been put on a specific antibiotic for that. I'll soon be immune to all these antibiotics at the rate i'm getting them. Urology have been in touch to say that the consultant urologist has requested my case notes & will review them along with my current symptoms before deciding next steps, should hear from them again soon, I'll just keep on at them. Been drinking lots of water & cranberry but I've noticed my wee's are a bit smelly   at times & I'm getting twinges of pain in kidney area  Heaven knows whats going on!!!! 
The icing on the cake is that I've now got Laryngitis  Voice is almost gone, DH is pleased with the silence   He also says I sound like a dirty phone caller   Came on really quickly yest afternoon so I'm all hoarse & cattarhy....yuk!   
Nothing planned this weekend.......hibernation!!!! 
AF disappeared yest.....lasted almost 8dys this time but not too terrible pain wise! Here's hoping for a BFP this month (((prays)))     

wishing - I seem to just be having one thing after the other just now, my immune system seems to be frazzled! Being on the jury was actually quiet interesting but intense at times, glad its over! Hope you're not doing too much mrs! have a nice relaxing weekend

mrs hoppy - keep at them about your TX, I hope you get good news next week!   Have a brilliant time at your party tonight, cant wait to hear all about it!!! Let your hair down & partake in a few sherrys   

suzee - glad you got on ok at MW, at least you're a bit more reassured. When you next at hosp? I watched Dead Set....it was good but bit disappointed with ending.

Mr Hoopy - have a great night tonight!! Hope you're not suffering too much tomorrow, remember 2pm kickoff on '****anta'

lou-e - has your AF turned up yet luv? Hope it has or else maybe you've got even better news for us?

suzi - nice to hear from you luv, hope you get somewhere with GRI, if you dont argue the case then you'll never know, its worth a shot, good luck. Hear from you again soon

jen - hope your AF has gone & you're enjoying the weekend

ranweli - how are you luv?

Jo - how you doing pet?

littlemiss - how you getting on? you still jabbing?

hello to Emmy, Sadie, Boo, Ruth, chip, vonnie x 2, & all the other girls

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs Hoopy - enjoy your party!  Sounds like fun!

Mrs R - Thankfully the witch left on Thursday so that's good! Good luck for this month!  

Wishing - The time just flies past doesn't it (especially the weekend!).  You'll be very busy so the time will go even faster! 


I'm going to try to work out when I ovulate this month so got a pack of those pee stick things.  Am having a panic about when my day 21 is as that is when I need to get my Prostap injection, coz I don't think my cycle is 'normal'.  Clinic say as long as I've ovulated its okay but of course, with DP having vasectomy, I've not idea when I ovulate as it's never been important before.  

Anyway, hope you all enjoy your weekend,

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Hi,

Would it be ok to join?  

This is my first cycle of icsi, dh and i were told in April that we would need icsi as dh has very little swimmers, so after the shock and lots of tears we decided to go private as I  couldnt wait 2 years. My whole life i have waited to be come a mummy, i did childcare in college, became a kindergarden teacher for a few years and have looke forward to hving my own children for so long. I was the one who watched pregnancy diaries on sky constantly! 

Anyway just looking forward to getting started, I start meformin on Thursday for 10 days then start with the dreaded injections! I am going to GCRM in Glasgow and have found them brilliant so far. Dont know what to expect over the next few weeks , just need to get on with it! My manager has been fantastic, she told me to put in a sick note for 4 weeks as soon as i start the injections, i have only told four people that we are going through this and she is one of them. very lucky to have the support, have read some threads where managers have been awful! all going according to plan, will probably have EC around 1st of Decemebr, five days before my 30th birthday

i'll sign off for now, looking foward to geeting to know you all btw love this website! 

Cars


----------



## JJ1980

Welcome Cars!  I'm a GCRM girl too.  Wish you all the best for your cycle.  You're lucky to have a supportive manager.  I haven't told mine (because I haven't told anyone besides my sister) and it's horrendous.  I'm hoping to have EC around 12th Dec if I get that far - my last cycle was cancelled due to poor response - and I'm stressing trying to work out what to tell who.  Doubly complicated coz everyone at my work knows my parents and I don't want them to know either!  

Ooops sorry - seem to have turned that into a 'me' post!  Anyway, best of luck again!  

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Thanks Jen, 

I know how you feel about not wanting to tell people, i havent told my parents because i think it would stress me out more x I hope you get to do the full treatment this time, its just all you can think about, isnt it? fingers and toes crossed that thi swill be a good christmas. think gcrm have been great, what about you?


----------



## little miss sunshine

Stilll stimming.... DH expert at stabbing me now   .... back tomorrow for another scan....

love 'n' hugs for everyone x x x


----------



## hoopy74

the party went very well, as most of you know especially mrs r i am a devout celtic season ticket holder. mrs hoopy went as a wind up as a rangers fan, full strip union jack, rangers jewellery the lot!!!!!!!! luckilly enough its our wedding anniversary 2moro, we are away to aviemore for a couple days from today or i would divorce her!!!!!! lol

like mrs hoopy said hoping we get our big letter this week, really would take a bit of pressure away for a wee while. also on beer now for a few days then back off it longer term near the end of week, so going to enjoy aviemore. looked out of the window here and frosty as hell, probably get snowed in up there!!!!!

every1 speak soon x


----------



## weecaz

How rubbish am I... had a big rant a few weeks ago and not been seen or heard of since.  Sooo much is going on and I've not had chance to read as far back as my last post, but been busy job hunting and I've managed to get another job so Christmas is no longer cancelled!! 

Mr & Mrs Hoopy that's good news so hope you get the appointment asap and get started, they did say to me when I was there on the 21st that the waiting list for North Lanarkshire is 12/13 months so you keep on at them.  I've not heard anything yet, but think I'm gonna chill until the New Year and get over the IUI and have a wee bit of a break.... and then get onto them, think I may have problems with my initial referral date, but I'll cross that bridge when I come to it.  Glad the party went well.... top idea Mrs H for the Rangers outfit. .. made me  !!  Have a great anniversary tommorrow and a fab time in Aviemore.

Mrs R sorry to hear you have been poorly... hope your better soon  

Jen... glad to hear you are up and running again with your tx... plenty of PMA.

Cars - Welcome, great bunch of people on here all at different stages and they all cheer you up.

I'm just chilling now with the tx and having some time out and you never now maybe it might just happen.  

DH and I were out with 6 couples on Saturday night and I got stuck with all the women (worst luck)... all 6 of them have 2+ children and one of them announced she was 12 weeks... although I was really pleased for her I could have done without the 3 hours of all of them spouting on about how quick they got 'caught'... first bloody time etc etc etc blah blah blah!!!!! I don't expect them not to take about the kids etc and to be honest if the shoe was on the other foot I'd be the same, but I'd have rather sat with the guys talking about football, never bothered me before but felt so isolated - couldn't wait for the night to end!! OMG... I just read that back and I sound like a right grumpy cow  

I'm sorry I've not mentioned everyone but big hellos to you all, but hope you are all well.. but I'll have more time to come on here now rather than S1 jobs.

Luv Caz xx


----------



## suzee

Afternoon ladies,

Caz - I don't blame you for feeling isolated, its a horrible situation to be in, you don't sound like a grumpy cow either, we've all been there.     I'm quite mindful not to talk about being pg to friends that either don't have or don't want children as you never know their circumstances (or want to bore them lol).  Congrats on your new job!!! Lots of    coming your way!!

Little miss sunshine - Keep up the good work with the stimming, good luck for scan tomorrow!!   

Hoppies - Glad party was success, loved Mrs H Rangers gag!!  

Mrs R - Sorry to hear you still so unwell, big   for you!!

Cars - Welcome to the thread      for your tx!!

Jen - Good luck woth ovulation sticks!!  

Well I'm having a wee panic as just eaten half a Snickers bar before realising about the peanuts.  Don't know what I was thinking, how could I be so  

Anyway hope you all well and having a good day!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone.....its so cold & foggy, looks really spooky out there. Its def a day for hiding in the house 
My voice is still very hoarse, I'm taking a rank cough bottle to try & shift the cattarh.....yukk!!
Pill popping for the kidneys......ahhh its all great fun! 

Mrs Hoopy -   a rangers fan, thats classic!! I'd luv to have seen his face!!!  Enjoy aviemore 

Mr Hoopy - hope you've got over the shock of having all that RFC regalia in your house & on your wife   Fab idea from her   Game was easier than I expected yesterday! Hope you're back from Aviemore for the Man U game......we'll need all the support we can get! Have a great time!

weecaz - fab that yo've got another job, well done! Chilling out sounds great, here's hoping you get a wee unexpected surprise  I've been in many a same situation with everyone chatting about pregnancy, babies etc I think I've mastered the 'look like I'm interested but secretly seething appearance'.....its def natural to feel like that! I'm sure it'll be your turn soon hunni!

little miss - good luck for your scan today, let us know your progress xx

jen - hiya hun, hope you've had a good weekend! Good luck with the OV sticks, if you're not sure when you ov then start doing them early just incase you miss it. I found when I done the sticks that I actually ovulated around about dy17-19, hope you find them useful. Roll on your next TX when things WILL be successful!! 

cars - welcome to the thread pet! Wishing you lots of luck for your TX & I'm looking forward to getting to know you better.

Suzee - hello ma dear.....I'm sure a wee snickers here & there will do no harm! Think of all the folk that munched nuts whilst preggers back in the day, you'll be fine & bubbas will hav enjoyed the choccie fix 

where is everyone else hiding??  

Mrs R xx


----------



## weecaz

Cheers Suzi, all my close pals have got children (bar one who is a gay guy )!! so it doesn't bother me and I luv to hear about people getting pregnant especially on Fertility Friends as it give us all hope that it could be us posted, just thought they were a wee bit insensitive, especially as they all know my situation (except one)... the only person who seemed not to be going on was the one that was actually pregnant.

I'm sure the snickers will be fine x


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

i'm trying to check in more often than i have been doing so that i don't have so much to catch up on!

mrs r - hope your throat's getting better.  have to admit my dh is the same, he loves the pussy galore-esque huskiness i get when i lose my voice!   

jen - hope the ov sticks work out for you ok.  i tried them a few times but as my cycles can be a bit irregular i found that i was forking out a lot of money and still not getting an answer so i switch to taking my bbt instead which really helped me to see when i was ovulating.   

cars - hi, welcome to the thread.  the girls and guy on here are a great support and we're all here for you if you have any questions.  my dh and i had tx at the same clinic as you earlier this year and are now nearly 16 weeks pg so we love the gcrm!  sounds like you have a really supportive boss which will be a great help.  i had to take voluntary redundancy before we felt we could go through tx as my old employers were a total nightmare!  good luck for thursday.     the time will fly and it won't be long till you're stimming...

little miss sunshine - hope your scan went well today and those follies are producing some top notch eggs for you!     

mr & mrs hoopy - have a lovely anniversary up north and fingers crossed your letter will be waiting for you when you get home...  

weecaz - sounds like you had a tough time of it with all the women the other night!  i know what you mean - it's nice for us to speak about kids when we're going through tx as the worst thing is when people start avoiding baby-talk in your presence but you'd think they could have kept the conversation short, say 15 minutes rather than 3 hours!  never mind, stay positive - it will be you sharing your good news with them all soon...     

suzee - it's weird isn't it - you'd think that after all we've been through we'd want to shout from the rooftops that we're finally pregnant but knowing how it's felt in the past when others have done that it seems more natural to keep quite quiet about it all and just tell a few friends at a time.  we've also been making a concerted effort not to imply that we've had an easy time of it and even those who don't know all the details know that it's "taken a while" or has "finally happened".  we thought that explaining the intricacies of icsi to dh's elderly grandparents might be just a bit too much information for a couple who are amazed by ultrasound pictures and vitamin pills!     i wouldn't worry too much about the peanuts.  we've decided just to ignore that piece of advice that they give you as neither of us have the history of allergies or asthma that would make it a worry and they do say it's up to you to decide.  (and i also think the whole logic is a bit fuzzy as, since they started recommending that pregnant women avoid peanuts, peanut allergies in british children have actually increased!)  i don't really eat them all that much anyway but i couldn't give up the occasional marathon (sorry, i never did manage the switch to snickers!) or peanut butter on toast!  (i'm sure the bump likes it!)  

hope everyone is well and not too cold, brrrr!   


wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on all week have been busy working. Last week was my 4 day week, killer 4 12hrs shifts. Anyway. Will now attempt to catch up.

Cars- Welcome to the thread. Nice to meet you. Will add you to the list. Good luck with stimming. Have to say my boss has been amazing in the last 3 years. So understanding and a bit like yours just put line in. I couldn't have worked and had treatment as my head just wasn't in it. Good luck.

Sunshine- How did scan go? Hope those follied behaving and will give you lots of clucky eggs.

Wishing- I am with you on the peanuts am sure they won't do much harm once in a while. I have been tucking into Ferrero Roche that I got for my birthday and trying to limit myself to a 1 or 2 a day. Gosh time going in for you guys.

Suzee- Am sure you will be fine with the odd peanut or 2. Did you get some nice preggers clothes?

Mrs Hoopy-                     that the best gag I have heard for ages. Wish I could have been afly on the wall to see Mr Hoopy's face. Hope you get that letter this week and you don't let it lie just keep on at them. Have a lovely time in Aviemore. I love it up there too.

Mr Hoopy- Sorry but couldn't help laughing. I could just see my DH face if I turned up dressed as a Celtic supporter so that made me laugh. Am sure the odd beer won't do you any harm either. How's the horse pills as my DH called them going?

MrsR- Sorry to read you not been so well. Hope you get better soon. Rest up and drink plenty. But am sure you already doing that.

weecaz- I know how you feel. I was at a night out about a year ago and my husbands DF wife was pregnant with her second child 4 months after giving birth to their first. We were all sat around dinner table and I had to endure how her DH was the sperminator and how he just had to look at her or swing it her way and she was pregnant. I felt so sorry for my DH who's swimmers aren't that great and then I had to listen to 2 hrs of baby and pram talk. I came home so upset and angry as they all knew we were having treatment. I am all for people being happy and wanting to talk about being pg but think it is a bit insensitive to bang on all night about how easy it is when we all know that it not the same for everyone. Sympathies to you dear. Hope and pray that 2009 bring you your much wanted pg. 

Suzi- How's you sweetie? Glad to see you posting again.

Lou-e- Did you start stimms?

Vonnie15- Good luck with appt in a couple of weeks.

Chip- Have you heard about results yet?

Jen- Good luck starting again. Hope this time the drugs do their stuff.

Well am counting down the weeks. 6weeks to go. Work beginning to really get me down. Have has crap week and my rt shoulder has been playing up. Am now into a J cup bra and don't know what I will do once I outgrow this as I struggled to get size. Maybe need to get hand made ones. Think it the weight of my chest that causing shoulder problems. Anyway enough of my moans.

Hope everyone else is well and good luck to everyone for coming months. Hope we get some more BFP's on the list.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM Downregging

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- GRI Stimming

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- Starting stimms

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## vonnie15

Hello All,

Hope you all are well.  

Mr + Mrs Hoppy, hope you had a nice anniversay.  Loving the Halloween costume, great idea but don't think my other half would as understanding if I dressed up like a Hibby.

Wee Caz, completely know where your coming from.  I hate it when the conversation moves onto babies, sometimes you just want the ground to swallow you up but as we all know we'll all get there in the end and our babies will be the best.

Cars, hello and welcome

Sadie, wow only 6 weeks to go bet you can't wait.

Just a quickie from me as I just wanted to keep the thread.  Less than a month till our appt at the gcrm, worried that something will go wrong and they'll kb us.

Take care everyone
Vonnie 15


----------



## JJ1980

Cars - We will definitely be having a good Christmas!    Have to say that if I get as far as ET then my OTD could possibly be Christmas Day - that'd be the best pressie ever!  Have found GCRM great too.  Back on 15th for my Prostap injection.

Little Miss Sunshine - Good luck with your next scan.

Mrs Hoopy - great costume idea!  

Wee Caz - Totally sympathise with you.  All my pals are the same except none of them know about tx and keep saying it'll be us next to which I reply 'I don't think so'.  V annoying!

Mrs R - Poor you still being poorly.   Did first ov stick today - v amusing - didn't realise to begin with that plastic bit cam off and thought I'd just to pee on the wee window bits - oops.  Got it sorted though and not ovulating yet!

Wishing - Totally agree with you re. allergies. Think everyone's a bit over cautious these days. Snickers are def the way to go!  

SBB - Sorry to hear your a bit down about work.  Not long now though.  Can you order special bras on the net?  Think there are a few companies that specialise in that kind of thing?

Vonnie15 - Don't worry.  Everything will be fine.  And even if it's not - worrying won't make the least bit difference!  

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- That was me fishing about net. They came other day and look like something my granny would wear     . DH nearly peed himself laughing. Really shocking. I will need to try again.

Love Sadie


----------



## Cars

Evening,

Jen- think my test date will be around the 17th of December. going to totally relax for the 2ww    fingers crossed for you  x

Sadie, thanks for adding me onto the list, getting more excited about starting tx now x my head has been mince the last few weeks so no way could i work, no concentration at the moment  

Wishing, love to hear success stories, congrats x  cant believe you had to take voluntary redunancy   

Thanks to everyone for the lovely welcomes x love love love fertility friends


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
sorry for me post but Af only turned up Sun, just my luck, and had to go in for scan last night and lining thining down nicely, but bloody big cyst has appeared on r ovary, measuring at least 5cm by 5cm....just my luck, they are waiting on bloods coming back and will phone me later to say if we are cancelling this month or still going ahead with stimms tommorrow   
Will do personals later when i know Lxxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

GG - hope your treatment still goes ahead, am due to get my blood results tomorrow from gcrm re the amh test and depending on that will see what they say, awakened this am with terrible pain and grinding pain on right side low down am day 14 so wondered if ovulated the pain was terrible, and took my breath away then grinding pain on off all day, anyone any ideas 

thanks lindsay1


----------



## JJ1980

Oooh Sadie I'm sure you looked lovely in your massive bra!    Your DH will see worse things over the next few months I'm sure!

Cars - 17th Dec will be here before you know it.  We'll almost be cycle buddies I think (although my cycle buddy record isn't great - ask Emmy!  )

Lou-e - Hope you got some good news.  Thinking of you. xxx  

Lindsay - No idea what it could be.  Do you usually get pains when ovulating?  Sorry I'm no use!

Well, I decided to buy cheap ov sticks off ebay so I can test every day without spending a fortune (15 quid a pack - are you kidding!?).  Keeping the decent ones for later in the week when there's more chance I'm ovulating.  Little did I realise though that the reason they are so cheap is that I have to pee in a cup - nice.  Anyway I've done the deed and I'm not ovulating yet - not surprising as reckon this is either Day 12 or Day 9 depending on whether I count from first day of bleeding or first day of proper heavy bleeding.  The joys!

Love to all, 

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

got my amh levels back and they are 3.5  felt a bit gutted but hey their os life in the old dogs yet as partner told it would have to be icsi, pat said that it would be the short protocol, can anyone tell me what that is please,and the process

many thanks

lindsay1


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

16 weeks now, i can hardly believe it!  we had our first midwife appointment at our gp's yesterday and it was amazing to hear our little one's heartbeat again.  had acupuncture this afternoon so am feeling wonderfully chilled out now!


sadie - sorry to hear that work's getting you down.  just keep thinking that you'll soon be finished and putting your feet up over christmas in preparation for your little one's arrival!  

vonnie15 - try not to worry about your appointment.  stay positive and keep reminding yourself that everything will be fine.    

jen - only 10 days to go!  everything will work out perfectly this time and you'll be having that festive otd - wishing you the best christmas present ever!  

cars - good luck for starting your metformin tomorrow!    try not to worry about the injections - they're really not as bad as you think they're going to be.  within a few days of starting you'll be a pro and you won't even need to think about what you're doing.  do you know if you're jabbing with menopur and orgalutran?

lou-e - i hope you haven't had to cancel this cycle.  i've blown you some bubbles for luck.  

chip1 - try not to worry about your amh level.  everybody's is different and there's no reason why yours will prevent you having a successful outcome.  remember, it only takes 1...  i was on the short protocol at the gcrm but they do it slightly differently according to your amh.  basically, you'll call them when your period starts and will go in for bloods and a scan on day 2/3 of your cycle, when you will also start your stimms injections.  they'll bring you back in for more bloods and a scan a few days later and will start you on your antagonist (sort of down-reg) to prevent you from ovulating.  they'll keep checking you every few days after that until they tell you to stop your stimms (followed by your antagonist) and take your hcg injection.  36 hours after that, you'll have your ec!    do you know when you'll be starting?  

hope everyone else is well and having a nice week!

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi wishing

thanks for the info, we are due to go back to clinic on 19 nov and i should be on day 1/2 of period or about to start, so amwondering if they will let us begin at that time or have to wait another mth 

love and luck to all

lindsay1


----------



## wishing...

hi lindsay,

have you had the appointment where you fill in all your legal forms?  you need to do that before you can start and you also need to pay for your treatment, with enough time afterwards for your drugs to be ordered and delivered - usually just a few days.  if you haven't done those things, you should maybe just call to ask them?  what is your appointment on the 19th for?

wishing x


----------



## donn1

also wishing can i ask if you dont mind what youre amh levels were

thanks lindsay1


----------



## wishing...

hi lindsay,

my amh was 18.9 but that's really a bit too high.  please don't let it worry you that yours is lower.  

w x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
i am so glad we are on this site when you all share the same sense of humour mr h face was a picture it was even better when i told him it was his best pal that got me the full regalia    and when he had to put it into the washing machine     still laughing now
aviemore was great cant believe we have been married for three years and ttc all that time(i know not along time compared to some people) so we had a really good talk about our next course of treatment and i have to say i am taking a leaf out of Wishings book     all the way this is the third year of ttc our third attempt our third hospital and our third consultant and they say all the best things come in threes   so this is IT

mrs r what a question? we arrived back home at three and mr h away  out with scarf at 4pm   like a kid on there school trip  hope you are feeling better as well

jen cant beleive you only have 10 days to go you can share some of my    this is going to be your time next christamas we wil have our own buddles of joy

cars welcome the gcrm are the best we had all our seconds with them  and would recommmend them to anyone

lou e hope you got the the go ahead  fingers crossed for you  

weecaz congtrats on your new job  some people are so insensitive i had words one time with an old friend who quote to me at the time was the world cant stop being pregant because i cant    but  as i said i could nt care less if her partner was the spermantor he was still ugly   

sadie not long know till you finnish up i would have thought youe dh would love your new boobs tellhim the dont last long 

hi to everyone i missed hope you are well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs hoopy,

you're totally right, pma all the way, i swear it made all the difference.  have you thought about trying the ivf companion cd from natal hypnotherapy?  when i found my pma wavering i would just remember to go and listen to the cd and i always felt much better afterwards - refreshed, confident and believing that this time it would work.  and it did!  here's some positivity to add to your store and i've blown you some bubbles too...  (my mouse clicking finger is sore now!)

                                      
                                      
                                      
                                      
                                      
                                      
                                      


wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks wishing
the cd and also the hypotherapy that you do were my next questions  where do you buy? and who do you recommend? 
thanks for the pma
my levels must be sky high and above now  

mrs hoopyx


----------



## wishing...

hi mrs hoopy,

here's a link to website for the cd - http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/115727/93841.html

w x


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks wishing
i will go into that just now  can you also tell me how to protect my bubbles  (thanx for that just looked) as three is my lucky number

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## JJ1980

Lindsay - agree with everything wishing said.  I was on the short protocol too.  If your drugs are there and you've paid and done consents I'm sure if all is ok you will be able to start.  Phone them and they'll help you out.


Wishing - glad everything is ok with the wee one.  Hopefully will be joining you soon!   


Mrs Hoopy - I am with you on the PMA thing.  Next year we'll all be having baby's first Christmas together!                  

Not ovulating yet - think it'll be this weekend hopefully - and am now convinced my bathroom smells of pee.  

Love to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## little miss sunshine

A little update on me............. EC on Friday!!

love 'n' hugs all round

x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks JJ1980, we are a bit confused just now and wondering if their is any point in going thru it all what with the results so far, we will keep our app on the 19 of nov and see what the cons says, the law of averages looks like its way against us, and so very expensive too, but worth it if it works, am worried that if it doesnt work then when do you know when to stop, a very confused lindsay

lindsay1


----------



## hoopy74

since i have been getting friendly pelters   my mate did say to me on our party that i always wanted to      the rangers!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

seriously as mrs h as said we had good talk in aviemore and positive vibes all the way now            

i think my problem at times is i'm quite a realist and i analyse stats like icsi success rates, fek that anymore we will make our own stats. sadie still continuing with horse tabs donmt really agree with beer so luckily enough only couple more days of that. can you send me link again as only have another months supply left.

every1 else take care

nearly forgot mrs r good game last nite eh? 5 more fekin mins would have been magic


----------



## emmypops

Hi Guys

Chip - I am at GCRM too and AMH was 2.9 so way lower than yours    We did short protocol but it was slightly diff to Wishing as I took the pill (Norethisterone) on day 21 of AF and for about 2 weeks - then once pill stopped AF came a couple of days later - then stimms pills followed by stimms jabs (Pergoveris) for about 1 to 2 weeks - scans and bloods were done to see when antagonist should be started and when EC should be done. I have had 3 attempts so far - 2 embryos put back 1st time and 1 2nd time - 3rd attempt was cancelled due to lack of response - we have follow up appt 10 Nov to discuss way forward.  

One thing I would recommend is if you are considering donor eggs as a future option put your name on the waiting list now as it is about a year at the moment - we wish we had done this sooner  

Mrs H _ what a laugh halloween must have been - would loved to have see his face   

LMS _ good luck 4 Frioday   

Wishing - Glad all is well with the bump  

Must dash catch all you others later  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## EllieJ

Hi all,
Just popping in, non-pg things have been a bit of a struggle for me and DH of late (lost a close friend v suddenly) so haven't been able to keep up as much as I'd like...
Will try and read back to catch up - just had to say though, Sadie and Wishing where has the time gone! Wonderful to see you both ticking along so nicely...xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi kids,

mrs hoopy - sorry, i don't know if you can protect your bubbles!  don't worry, if somebody shifts them just you holler and one of us will bump you back up to something with a lot of 3s! 

jen - this mischievous little one is certainly a wee attention seeker with all the worry he or she has caused us! everything's great though and really enjoying the fact that i actually have a wee bump now. (really, i think i just look a bit podgy - too many doughnuts!) i'm glad you're getting into the pma thing too. it's definitely the way to go! you _will_ be pg soon and celebrating your baby's first christmas with me next year!       

little miss sunshine - good luck for ec tomorrow!!!  sure it will be eggs-ellent! 

lindsay - wait until the 19th and see what the gcrm's opinion is. they won't push you into tx if they don't think it's worth your while trying it so do trust them. is it marco you're seeing? the 19th is my birthday so definitely a lucky day for you i reckon! stay positive...       

mr hoopy - positive vibes for you...        i don't do football but my dh tells me it was a good game last night! 

emmy - hi, hope you and your dh are well. good luck for your follow-up on monday. 

ellie - i'm so sorry to hear about your friend. i hope you and your dh are doing okay and the bump is happy & well. 

sadie - hope you're not too tired from work. i told my boss the big news today! i was terrified as i've only worked there a few weeks but he was really great about it. so unlike my last boss would've been! 

mrs r - hope your sore throat's getting a wee bit better. 

suzee - how are you doing? your little ones behaving?! 

stacey - just wondering how you're doing? i think you were planning on starting a new cycle round about now? hope you're well. 

ruth - how's that wee bump coming along? 

ranweli - hiya, how are you? 

catt - how are you and the bump? 

hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone hope you are all well

Just thought I would pop on to wish all the best to those who are going through TX at the moment or who are waiting to start. 

Mrs Hoopy I hope you will hear good news from GRI soon about when your treatment will be starting, I also used the Natal Hypnotherapy cd during treatment and felt that it made a big difference.

Little Miss Sunshine I hope egg collection has went well for you today.

Wishing I glad to hear that everything is well with you again now I bet you can see that bump getting bigger every day now. I have just bought my self my first pair of maternity jeans this week and can not believe how much more comfortable I feel in them as I had been having problems buttoning my ordinary jeans. In regards to the Hyno birthing classes we have not actually signed up to them either as we thought they were a little to expensive. I am thinking about buying the hyno birthing book though and I have also looked at the NCT classes that you were telling me about but we have not made our minds up yet about that. 

Sadie and Suzee I hope you are both keeping well also.

Best wishes to everyone else

Ruth


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
hope you got a freat clutch of eggs today liitle miss sunshine

loue how are you
emmy  good luck on monday with floow up
thanks wishing will probably end up with 333333  thanks also for the cd got it in the post today

mrs r how are you feeling hope your throat has all cleared up cant be giving dh to much peace and quiet  

well the hoopy hounding is still going ahead phoned them yesterday and was told to call back as they have not done there lists yet which i thought was  abit    so asked them if that meant we would not get our appointment this month to be told no they still have spaces towards the end of nov i really could feel my blood boiling do they not know they are dealing with peoples hopes here.so anyway after telling them  agian that everyone keeps telling us to phone back and no one can give us a clear answer yes you guessed it phone back today   
so phone back today to be told that  afew of them are coming in over the weekend to work on the lists and to call back next week  ARGHHHHHHHH
so fingers crossed we will have a better idea next week   

anyway sorry all my posts this weather seem to me posts so i apoligize i seem to have more time  when i am at work  
hope everyone is well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## JJ1980

Don't worry about the 'me' posts Mrs Hoopy - we all need to vent our feelings on here so go for it!  And anyway make the most of it coz I'll be back to taking up all the space on here with my tx issues no doubt!  And keep up your pestering until you get results! 

Lindsay - It can all be a bit daunting but like wishing says (that girl is so wise!) the GCRM will give you realistic figures and then you can decide the way forward.  

EllieJ -  

Wishing - It'll not be long before there is no doubt whatsoever about that bump!   And glad all went well with your boss.  That's a wee weight off your mind I'll bet.


Lots of love to you all as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

little miss sunshine - hope your ec was a great success this morning and that you're now resting up while your dh runs around after you!  

ruth -  i can't believe you've lasted this long without maternity trousers - i must've been squeezing myself into too tight jeans for years before i was pregnant to have burst out of them at 13 weeks!  we couldn't get into the first nct class we wanted so it might be an idea to call the woman who books the classes to check how much space there is in the one(s) you might be interested in.  let me know if you get a good book on hypnobirthing!  

mrs hoopy - get listening to that cd!  hope it works out for you...  

jen - hope you get a result from those ov sticks soon so you can get ready for your prostap...  


have a great weekend everyone!

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks jen and will take their advice, as i been there  before with  exhusband who sadly died at 41 then i know whats in front of me, fiance tho i tell him i will be a crabit cow laughs it off, think am just scared re the ec as before had iui and am a bit of a control freak and the conscious sedation i know will be midazolam as a nurse i know to much but what scares me even more was that was what ex  husband had an infusion of whilst on a ventilator before he died tho more vast doseages, but it scares me as know to much

sorry for the long tale

lindsay


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

just popping in to see how you're all doing, I'm feeling much better & my voice is back.....Frank Butcher has left the building     I'm on CD 15 so you can all imagine what I'm up to this weekend  
Not be around next week as me & DH are off on a 'road trip' down south for a long weekend so I'm sending you all tons of babydust & luv while I'm gone 

Mrs Hoopy - I'm much better thanks & Mr R is back to getting moaned at  Hope you get some good news from GRI on Monday  

Mr Hoopy - what a game & what an atmosphere on wed eh, pity we couldnt hang on those extra few mins  Here's hoping for 3pts tomorrow to widen that gap! Looks like awful weather tomorrow....the joys

little miss - hope EC went well today, good luck for next few dys

sadie - hope you're relaxing this weekend, Have you tried Bravissimo for a bra? Not sure what size they go up to but could be worth a look

wishing - hows you ma dear? 

ellie -  

emmy - hope you & your Dh are good, is it this mOn you've got your review? good luck

suzee - hows you pet? Those little bubbas behaving?

ranweli - you've been quiet luv, hope you're ok 

jen - you had me laughing about you peeing with the cap on when doing the ov. tests  good luck with them & I hope you Ov soon!!

well girls & bhoy.....Its way past my bed time, sorry if I've missed anyone 

loadsa luv
Mrs R xx


----------



## buster24

just popped on to say hi    
am fine have been having some steroid injections to mature the twinnies wee lungs just incase they decide to make an early appearance, but am      tha tthe stay put untill well into Dec.
hope everyone is well
love kim xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

buster 24, hope all goes well and the jabs aint too painful,

love to all
lindsay1


----------



## JJ1980

Hurrah got the Positive on my ov sticks today!!   Does that mean I'm ovulating now or that I'm just about to?  Think this will be officially day 14 of cycle counting from day of heavy bleed so those first few days of bleeding mustn't count! That'll make next Saturday (day of Prostap injection) Day 20 and absolutely spot on I think.  Got the calendar out - this is v complicated!  Quite chuffed with myself though as predicted I was ovulating by my CM (sorry if TMI  ) and this is the first month I've ever monitored my cycle - sad, I know!

Lindsay -   It must be very hard for you but try to relax as you are in good hands - easier said than done I know! Take each step as it comes and it might not seem so daunting? Luckily for me, I know nothing!  

Wishing - Hope you're having a good weekend.  

Mrs R - Glad you're feeling better.  Enjoy your trip!  

Kim - Hope those wee ones stay put too! Hope you are keeping well.

Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## little miss sunshine

Hi Everybody.... EC went OK, got 4 eggs, 3 of which fertilised.... ET Monday afternoon... 

love 'n' hugs to all

x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Cars

Good Evening all, 

Been on metformin since thursday only 500mg then 1000 starting next thursday, luckily only change is i am so thirsty all the time and not hungry   quite good side effects actually!! never thought i d say this but looking forward to   arriving probably next sunday. Only one more week at work and thats me off for a few weeks at least   

Jen, glad you got your positive result x

Little Miss sunshine   for Monday

Love to everyone else


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
kim hope the jabs are nt to painfull (those should take you back  )   they are christmas twinnies

mrs r glad your feeling  better hope you have a good weekend away  we could have a brooklyn beeckam on this site soon   hopefully your not going to skegness   

jen glad you got  a postive(good sign   ) now you can relax until next week

great clutch of eggs little miss good luck this  afternoon

cars were do you get this drug no appetite   

lynsdsay    some times ignorance is bliss

elliej sorry i missed you last time but been on to many me rants hope you are taking it easy and not stressing to much the pain can be unbearable when you loose some you love quickly    

hi to everyone  else

mrs hoopyx


----------



## little miss sunshine

One little embie on board...   that it stays...


----------



## donn1

hi to all

little miss sunshine just know all will be ok 

lindsay1


----------



## wishing...

hi everyone,

called the gcrm last week and we're all booked in for our 20 week scan on the 3rd of december.  can't wait to see how much the wee one's grown by then!  we have a wedding that weekend so have been trying to squeeze into all my dresses today in the hope that one of them might still fit!?!  there's one i can still wear now (with a little bit of manipulation over the bump!) but i can't see it still working for me in 3 and a half weeks time!  


little miss sunshine - you're pupo!!!!  so glad that your et went well today.  sticky vibes  and pma       for your little one and some babydust for good luck...

  
  
  


lindsay - everything will be absolutely fine, try to look forward to your appointment...        

mrs r - i'm glad you're feeling better and hope you and your dh are having a great break down south.  fingers crossed for nice weather for you!  

kim - the wee ones will be fine but it's good that your having the injections just in case.  is it january that you would be 40 weeks?  

jen - yay, ovulating!  now you can relax in the knowledge that you're all set for your prostap...  

cars - glad you're doing okay on the metformin.  won't be long now till you're jabbing!  

mrs hoopy - hope you had a nice weekend.  


hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.

wishing x


----------



## vonnie15

Morning Girls,

How is everyone.  After a bit of advice was at the Drs today for a whole load of test results and was wondering if any of you had any experience with thryoid issues, basically my T3 anf T4 results came back with the normal ranges but TSH wasn't and my Dr has diagnosed Hashimoto Syndrome, heard of it? 

I know I need to speak to the Fertility Dr about this but any advise would be must appreciated

Vonnie


----------



## wishing...

hi vonnie15,

sorry, i haven't heard of hashimoto syndrome but i do know that thyroid issues can cause problems with conceiving so it's good that you've found this out.  do you know if it's something that can be easily treated?

wishing x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Wishing

He's given me some tablets to take and then I need to go back in 6 weeks to for another blood test.  At the GCRM in 2 weeks so I will ask them about it and if it impacts on IF

Vonnie


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry not been on for a while,thanks for the posts asking if iam ok,will be on soon to let you know more later,love ranweli,xxxx

little miss sunshine- fab news about your embie,sending you lots of sticky vibes,    .


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
    Sorry didn't get a chance to come on before i went on hols and update you all, blood levels were fine     so managed to start stimms as planned on the 5th and had day 8 scan today. Everything looking good (apart from cyst), and have around 5 decent sized follies 12mm and upwards on both sides, and loads of other wee ones at around 9mm....so hopefully will manage a few embies from that lot. Back in Friday and ??EC Monday.....time has flown in. Feeling really sick and vomited a couple of times yesterday, am hoping its one of they '24' hr things and not the drugs.
Will come back later and do personals as DH nightshift, but just wanted to let u know what we were up to
Lxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Guys,

Hope you are well, this is a question for those of you at the GCRM, do you know if they test your thyroid before tx?  Also do they do any NK testing as well?

Hope you all are well

Vonnie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Vonnie

We are at GCRM and haven't had any thyroid tests. Not sure what NK test is but don't think we had that either.

Lou-e  - Good luck for Friday. Pray that you get lots of lovely eggies.

Ranweli - Nice to hear from you - we have missed you - every day is a day nearer to your dream !

LMS - Congrats on being PUPO - sticky vibes to you !

Jen - Hi girl - good luck with the new TX - nothing to stop you this time as I will certainly not be dragging you down asyour cycle buddy 

Had our review meeting at GCRm on Monday - nothing new to discuss really so we've arranged to have one final try with my eggs in Feb/March then if that doesn't work we'll wait til we get to the top of the list for donor eggs and give that a wee go - prob be July or Aug. Still feel like we are in with a chance - its just going to take a bit longer than we thought !

Sorry no smileys but they don't seem to be working!

Big cuddles to all

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi Emmy! Looking forward to new tx but am wondering if fitting it in before Christmas was the best plan, especially when I'm a bridesmaid on 27th Dec and work is manic before holidays.  No idea how I'm going to fit all the scans in! And I'll miss having you as my wee buddy this time! Best of luck for your next cycle too.  There's still hope for us yet!  

Lots of love to everyone else - sorry my personals are rubbish just now.  Am report writing for my class and been staring at computer all night every night so eyes a bit tired.  Hope you are all well.

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Sorry not been on work has been hectic and have been so tired. 

Was at hospital for scan yesterday and I have placenta praevia. Placenta is completely covering cervix so baby no way to get out. Also higher risk of bleeding and with me being in blood thinning drugs even higher. Anyway to go back for another scan in 4 weeks and if still the same then may be hospitilised from Christmas onwards. Whoopee. On a positve note baby is doing fine. Growing well. Just when I thought I could relax. Spoke to boss yesterday about stopping 12hr shifts and doing 9-5pm so she phoning me back today as supposed to be nights tomorrow.

Well enough of me.

LMS- PUPO. I will up date list. Well done and hope you wee embie is snuggling away.                .

Jen- Looks like all on track. Fingers crossed for you this time. Just remember you are more important than work so if you need to take some time off. Easier said than done. If your GP as good as mine no probs writing a sick line.

Lou-e- Good luck with scan tomorrow and hope all on track for EC Monday.

Wishing- Not long till scan now. You will be amazed. Hope the dress fits. If not just treat yourself. Sound like your boss really nice.

Em- Glad you are staying  .

Ranweli- You sound a bit down. Sending you a  .

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Any news from the hospital?

MrsR- Glad to hear you feeling better. Hope your trip goes well and that it ends in good news.

Cars- Sound like you on track too.

Vonnie15- Sorry I can't help you. Have heard of it but not sure. I know that thyroid problems can cause early miscarriage and fertility problems. Good luck with GCRM.

Ruth- How's you getting on? Hope all is well.

Kim- Hope you resting. Will try to see you next week.

Ellie- Hi there glad you doing well.

Well sorry if I have missed anyone have struggle to keep up this passed week or so. Love to all


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM EC possible 17th Nov

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- GRI Offically PUPO.       

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- Starting stimms

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi to everyone
vonnie15 you have gave me food for thought not sure about thyroid testing at the gcrm put it is meant to pass down the female side of your family (my mum and all her sisters have either over/under and are all on thyroxine to control)i mentioned this to marco at the time  and he never ordered any tests for me sorry not much info there for you but 

ranweli good to hear from you how are you this weather 

lou e hope you had a great holiday and     for tomorrow

little miss congrats on being pupo hope you have your feet up doing nothing 

sadie i think i said this to you before but omg it has to be a girl all this  worry only  a daughter can cause( or so my mum says  ) hope you manage to get your shifts changed

emmy sorry the gcrm could nt give you better news but here is lots of     for next time

jen as sadie says this is far more important than work  when are you hoping to start


       we finally got our appointment(after chasing royal mail for a few days ) we go in on the 2/12 and then follow up the 23/12 so all my    is starting even phoned the gri to thank them thats how postive i am this time

sorry for anyone i missed hope everyone is well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Mrs H - Thats great news - this 'll be the one for you - I can just feel it    

Sadie - Poor you   - but at least you'll get Christmas to yourself   - whens your due date?

TTFN

Emmy xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello,

Mrs Hoppy thanks for the advice about the GCRM, will go in armed with my results when I see them.  2 weeks on Saturday and I can't wait, DH had a chat about it and we are in agreement for a change about what to do if they say my eggs are ovecooked.

Well, off the Lanzarote tomorrow for 9 days so will be off the radar for a bit but just wanted to let you know I will be thinking of you all 

Yvonne

PS - Do you know any labrador dog breeders as we've decided to channel all our love into that for the time being


----------



## jend (jenny)

just thought id pop in to say hi 2 every1 .
not been on for a while been on a downer the usal


----------



## sandee2002

just a quicky

had to postpone treatment at GCRM due to gyny problems...hopefully it will resolve itself...

sandy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mrs Hoopy- Glad you 2 have got your appt. That is fab news. You just keep up that   vibe state of mind goes a long way to good outcome. My sisi said the same thing about baby.

Em- This will be my first Christmas off for 15 years and will be just my luck. DH will have to come and sit with me all day. SIL says she will bring me in Chrimbo dinner. But hopefully won't come to that.

Sandee- Sorry to hear things are going to be on hold. Hope you better soon.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs Hoopy - Glad you got that appointment!  I go on Saturday to get Prostap injection then if all goes well should be stimming in a fortnight.  

Meant to ask if any of you know which body part the Prostap get injected into.  Had a wee worry last night that it might be the (smileys not working now but I'm sure you all know which one I was looking for!  )

Sadie - Gosh things are never straightforward are they!  Hope all okay for next scan and that you stay out of hospital til after the festive at least.

Wouldn't have a problem skiving off work but the people I work with know my parents and as I haven't told my parents I don't want to tell work.  On other hand I don't want my thinking I'm dying by making up some other illness that'd be bad enough to keep me off for a week or so.  V complicated!

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen the prostap goes in your back just above your bum  its not painfull at all its just after it that everyone else gets the pain  (but i think thats just me) good luck    this is your time  have you thought of backache as an excuse it means you have to take things easy cant lift anything and the doctor always recomends one week off for a sore back and no one thinks its serious 

thanks  emmy i am really  this time it better work or else i will go  

vonnie15 you lucky so and so getting away to the sun for nine days away from this weather hope you have a great time and relax 

jenny sorry your feeling down this lark is a nightmare   

sandy sorry they cancelled  have they given you a new date

sadie they call me the baby predicator at work over the last 2yrs i have managed to predicate  eight sexes of different babies    although its not hard when you only have two choices 

mrs r how was down south hope you had  a great time

hello to all those other bumps and ladies out there how are you all getting on

hi to everyone i missed
mrs hoopyx


----------



## Cars

Hi Everyone,

Jen, hope all goes well over the next few weeks for you       must be a nightmare trying to get off work

Jenny think we have all felt like that, i had days when i physically couldnt get out of bed, its so hard sometimes   

Sandee hope you get better soon  

Little Miss sunshine hope you are ok and trying to stay relaxed   

Today was my last day at work, i am so lucky to have a good manager, she even bought me a treats bag to pamper myself over the next month, as usual i was in tears, anything gets me going these days! Doubled my dose to 1000mg of metformin on wednesday and feel like  crap, have a huge coldsore, my bottom lip looks like i have been injected at least 10 times with botox!! and my throat feels like i have been on a diet of sandpaper all my life, just now waiting for   due in the next few days, and then i am going under the duvet and only coming up for air, hope to start stimming tuesday, wednesday  until then if i am in hibernation!!

Love to everyone


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs Hoopy - Will have to make sure I put some decent pants on just incase they're on show!   Thanks so much for the   vibes.  Sending lots your way too.  We'll get there!     Will def consider back ache as excuse.  Never had a sicknote before.  Do the docs have to say what is wrong?  

Cars - You'll feel much better soon once the stimms start (so I'm told anyway!)  I've never done the DR thing yet but get injection tomorrow so trying to prep DP for the mood swings etc.  Good luck with everything!    

Anyway settling in for a night of Children in Need.  Find it all a bit emotional these days!

Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hello there everyone,i haven't been on for age it seem,well got a bit of an update,Got told last week that txt had been put back yet again,to April 09,i was completely devastated,that would make it over 2 years waiting,well i wasn't going to settle for that and dug deeper,it seems that gri is very busy at the mo and cannot take any new people on as not got room,so would have to wait till April for a start date,so i spoke to a lady i have dealt with in the past who is fab,she really makes me feel reassured and comfortable,any my healthboard are trying to get us on at the gcrm for 1 go in the new year and then 2 remaining gos will follow at the gri,i am soooo wishing this happens because the upset and dissapointment over and over again is becoming unbearable at times,will find out for deffo before Christmas,        .

sorry about me post will try and do some personals,,,

Mrs hoopy- great news about you starting,i shouldn't be too far behind you and you never know maybe we will have bumps together next year,   .

cars- your manager sounds so lovely,and the gift sounds fab,get pampering yourself,i completely understand your coldsore problem they are not very nice thing,hope you feel better soon and hope af starts on time so you can get stimming,   

Sadie- iam fine hun,you 25 weeks already,you must be getting excited about bubbas arrival,sorry to hear about placenta problem,hopefully it will sort its self out before next scan,and you get to have a great crimbo,  

jen- sending you lots of         for your txt,iam sure this will be the one for you,its hard work keeping things secret isn't it,i am in the same situation, 

sandee- sorry about your txt being postponed,hope your ok, 

jend-you sound down hun,heres a big hug and kisses for you           

emmypops- hi how are you? 

hi to everyone Ive missed,hope you are all ok,
ranweli xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
How are u all??
Sadie- How r u Can't believe u have placenta praevia, after all you have been through...what a thought to have to spend xmas in hospital if its not moved....    Thinking of u, only positive note is that u will be delivered by 38wks if it doesn't move...so only 13 wks left x
Ranweli- Sorry u are still not any closer to getting started, would be a fantastic early xmas pressie if you got referred to the GCRM for your 1st cycle....keep your chin up girl  
Little Miss Sunshine- How you doing on your 2ww....going mad yet    
Jen- dont worry about taking time off if you need it...most Gp's are really sympathetic and will sigh u off, just got line from mine today and she just put 'gynae procedure' on. Have worked and taken the 2ww off and personally don't really think it makes a blind bit of difference but hey am determined that if this cycle doesn't work at least will have had a few extra weeks off for the money i've spent   
Mr & Mrs Hoopy- Glad you've eventually got that elusive appointment through, hopefully won't be too long til your getting started    
Emm- How u doing?? Hopefully you'll have a better response next time   
Sandee- sorry u had to postpone things...hope ur better soon  
Sorry i've missed loads on the personals, can't keep up with everyone these days...brain is mush
    Everything with us looking good so far, had loads of follies on scan, but can't remember what sizes, had 3 at 18mm, a few at 16mm and loads of wee ones....and that was just the right side!!!!!
Left ovary was in hiding again, and too painful to count, its done that before though so not too worried, am just hoping that not to many more grow before tuesday, going in at 7.30 for EC, trigger on Sun. Am feeling strangely calm about everything, apart from E2 level which was 6,600         
Catch u all soon Lxxx


----------



## hoopy74

jen i think i might have seen you today, i was at GCRM picking up notes for me + mrs hoopy's attempt at GRI. were you there with your hubbie about tenish? i may be mistaken tho.

sadie a wee bit of info and to others for their partners (male) who are trying to increase their fertility results. sadie had posted from fertility blend website from usa, it was approx £90-£100 for 3 months supply including postage. i went to get more but with the currency dropping it worked out about £115 for a 3 month supply. anyhows i'm blabbering so the point is i found a british 1 with all same ingredients and supplements for £55 for a 3 month supply. it's called dreamquest pro-creation and it might be worth a shot.

Information about DreamQuest ProCreation Male Fertility Support:
A Natural Approach to Reproductive Health


ProCreation Male Fertility Support boasts comprehensive nutritional supplementation with highly bioavailable zinc, as well as vitamins A, B-complex, C, and E. This advanced supplement also features L-arginine and L-carnitine, crucial amino-acids known to promote healthy reproductive function. 

ProCreation Male Fertility Support optimises reproductive health, the natural way:


*features highly bioavailable zinc

*includes vitamins A, B-complex, C, and E

*provides L-arginine and L-carnitine, crucial amino-acids to supporthealthy hormone production

*with anti-oxidants, such as zinc, shown to support optimal sperm quality and mobility

*is safe, natural and effective nutritional support


ranwelli hang in there, if you get the chance of GCRM rather than GRI what a result that would be? i've went on about waiting lists before from different nhs areas, totally utterly unfair and they always lie about timescales. ours the time realistically it gets going will be jan which is 3 or 4 months more than they initially said. our pre-screening is december.

anyways every1 have a good weekend.


----------



## emmypops

Hi guys

Ranweli - Huge   for you once again - its time you got  a break so   that the |GCRM comes soon  

Lou - Good luck for Tuesday   - lots of lovely eggies coming your way  

Jen - Hope all went well today  

Cars - Best of luck fo your tx -   this is the one  

Jenny - Hope you are feeling a bit better today - its a hard journey we are all on  

Looking foward to a wee night in front of X Factor with a glass of wine - hope you all have a great weekend

take care

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mr Hoopy - Yes was there at 10ish!  Were you in waiting room? I'm always nosing about wondering if anyone there is on here but nobody ever mentions it!  Was wearing a red cardi. 

Ranweli - Really hope you can get something sorted out for the New Year.  The waiting game is hard!  Got my fingers crossed for you.     And yes it's a nightmare keeping it secret!  Am always worried I'm going to trip myself up with my lies!

Lou-e - Those follicles of yours seem to be doing well!  Good luck for EC!  xxx

Emmy - Prostap went fine.  Never felt a thing and was in and out in 2 minutes.  Shame I need to drive 2 hours to get there!  Managed to squeeze a few hours shopping in at Silverburn tho too.  Having a night in too.  DP going out so have house to myself for the night for the first time since June - can't wait!  Have a good night. xxx

Lots of love to you all as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## hoopy74

there you go jen, i cant mind what you were wearing but i remember thinking to myself i wonder? you couldn't miss me the only NEARLY baldy( i shave it all off to kid on ) guy sitting there without his wife in waiting room first seat across from tv! 

anyways there you go, hope everything went well for you and good luck.


----------



## JJ1980

Mr Hoopy - Hmmm maybe wasn't me coz think the guy in the waiting room that I saw was with their OH I think.  Was there with DP (grey hair!) sitting with back to window.  Will need to start wearing name tags!  

Jen xxx


----------



## hoopy74

think i have sussed it, thot you were someone else originally but now when i think back i remember a lady with red coming out from consultations when i was waiting for our notes in waiting area. have to say i probably done you an injustice first!!!!!!   only kidding lol

anyways main thing is you are ready for procedures and me + mrs hoopy   it will be a success as we   for us too. the big man upstairs must be sick of all my prayers but heh you keep at it.      all the way.

mrs r just back from my m8s watching soccer oh we were lucky eh?                    thank fek i was in my mates house or it could have been another setantagate episode (remember mrs hoopy throwing my setanta out of window during 2ww ) i could have wrecked the joint lol

anyways have to go making sunday dinner as mrs hoopy at work, she says it only time i make dinner!    totally unjust, see you


----------



## Cars

AF  arrived this morning,   never been so happy    rang gcrm and going into gcrm on wednesday morning for scan and them showing me how to inject    dont know whether i am scared or excited, maybe both!

Little Miss sunshine   for you this week

Hello to everyone else


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen the doctor usually puts on the line what is really wrong with you but the last time i explained that my work didnt know about our treatment and they put stomach pain on it and gave me two weeks   this time i am taking one week holiday already told work that its for an operation for "womans problems"  and then i will self cert myself for one week so that i am off for the full two weeks,anyway gald to hear you had good knickers on for the jab  after this its nice socks    hope your coping with the down reg i am i nightmare totally  

ranweli   fingers toes and everything else crossed you get word for christmas that would be best pressie ever  and just think this time next year we will either have massive bumps or or own wee bundle of joy   

loue good luck tomorrow hope you get loads of great eggs   

little miss how are you coping on this mad 2ww when is your outcome date? 

cars your boss does sound great can i ask if it is a woman? good luck when you start 

hope everyone is well got to rush i m a celebrity is on and were already addicted 

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## suzee

Hi everyone,

Sorry not been around last week or so, had an impromptu holiday  .  DH and dog went up north and I went to Stobo for a few days being pampered and well fed then went up and joined DH.  Had a nice time, didn't do very much, sleep, laze about, eat more (I'm gonna be huge, better watch that  ) play playstation and went on a few walks with DH and pup (which nearly killed me) but was nice just spending time together.  Although we work together we don't see much of each other through the day.

Anyway you lot been busy, have had a quick read through posts but soooooo many of them!!  

Hope you're all well and I'll be back on soon to do personals (prob not today, still trying to catch up on things).

Take care,

Suz xxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Hoopy, my manager is a woman and she is part of my companys senior managment team, this year he had breast cancer and beat it!!  so her motto now is family first , work comes second so she said that whatever time i need she will support me. I am so lucky, 

Love and   to everyone


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Cars- Glad AF arrived now you can get started good luck.

LMS- How you getting on with 2ww? Hope you not going too mad.

Ranweli- I so hope that you get to go to GCRM. I think it is the least the NHS could do for you afterall the delay you have had. Keep us posted.

Jen- How you getting on? Those prostap side effects kicked in yet?

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- How you both? Excited about appt? Thanks for the drug info. Glad you have found somewhere here as i know they are expensive from USA. Hope they do the trick!

Lou-e- How did things go with EC? Hope you got loads of clucky eggs. I know I am never simple am I. Anyway am tryibng to stay   and hope that my placenta behaves for my next scan. 

Suzee- Sounds like you are doing well. The wee braek will do you good. I haven't been sleeping great last fews nights. I hope that this is not me for the duration as am knacked.

Wishing- How's you chick? How's the bump?

Ruth- How's you and your bump?

Jenny- Have PM'd you chick.  .

Well am just counting down the days till next scan. My work have been fab but I am beginning to get really tired. Can't wait to finish 4 weeks Thurs. Can hardly believe where has the time gone.

Anyway. Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well. Dinner ready so need to go.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Mr Hoopy - Had a wee chuckle at the injustice bit!  My DP would prob say you were right the first time!   Sending lots of positive vibes your way too and   we have more luck this time.  When do you get started again?

Cars - Great news.  Good luck with everything!


Mrs Hoopy - Am waiting to see what my dates are going to be roughly before I decide what to do about time off.  I'm on holiday from the 19th Dec so might only need the week before in which case I can self-cert and make up something.  We'll see when AF makes an appearance - should be this weekend.  Not sure how I am coping with DR to be honest.  Have been very crabbit and emotional tonight with DP but could just be my usual PMT coupled with the fact I had a hellish day at work or maybe its the Prostap.  We'll see!  Glad you've got your time off sorted.  Fingers crossed for us both !    


Suzee - Glad you enjoyed your break.  

Sadie - Like I said to Mrs Hoopy, not sure if I'm having side effects or just normal PMT!  Either way I'm a bit of a grump!  Hopefully the next 4 weeks will fly by for you and then you can chill.

Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## hoopy74

Jen our appointments are 2nd and 23rd december - hopefully at 2nd 1 we will have a definite date for starting. could be a good new year       
i would imagine would be fairly early in january so fingers crossed


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Just a wee update to let u know that EC went well for us, 10 eggs collected and 8 fertilsed normally, so have ET on Friday.         Was in so much more pain this time but apparently my (L) ovary was still in hiding and they had to manipulate it a fair bit to get to, but they said are glad they did as 5 big eggs hiding in it....i'm glad they did to  It was Dr Lyall who did the EC, and she remembered me from the Royal(as if she could forget our rantings -sadie), so she was lovely.
Am now agonising over having 1 or 2 back, and Chris their embryologist is going to phone me back tommorrow to update me and hopefully help me make a decision.
Hope you are all well.
will catch up soon- any opinions on the no to transfer would be very welcome 
Lxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Lou-e - Glad all went well!  That's a great wee clutch of eggs.  Personally I'll be going for 2 back in (if I ever get to that stage!) as I would always regret not putting two back if I didn't get that BFP (and TBH would be secretly v pleased if it was twins - don't tell DP!  ) Just my opinion though for all it's worth! Good luck with ET. xxx

Jen xxx


----------



## suzee

Well done Lou-e 10 eggies!!  Thats great!!  I'd go for two back (well I did and look at me now  ) come and join us twinnies!!  No seriously its not an easy decision to make and we didn't really make it we were just 'told' we get two back due to my age but v glad we did.  Good luck for ET tomorrow, take it easy, in a few hours time you'll be PUPO!!!!!

Cars - how did you get on with scan yesterday, you ready for jabbing?  

I'm working today, this week was meant to be the start of my reduced hours, going from 5 days to 3.5 days but as was on holiday I've sooooo much to catch up on!! Uch well its gotta be done I suppose.

As for pg side effects, got sore back and tummy sore here and there.  Headaches calmed down just now and apart from that I'm feeling pretty good!!  Had to take my rings off as was struggling to get them on and off (don't want to have to get them cut off!) so swelling has def started in hands and feet!!

Hope you all well and have a good day!

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lou e i will the rest of the girls def 2 back in (dont think i could cope if only one went back and it did nt work) and with all those eggs hopefully you should have some frosties   hope your not in so much pain today 

little miss  how are you coping with the 2ww

jen sounds like you have  a plan and remember its only work (although it can make you feel really guilty ) but this is far more important and if anyone in work knew they would all support you being off,thats what i keep telling myself anyway 

cars your boss sounds like  a woman who has it sussed wish they were more like her i have to tell them i have "womans problems" and hope they dont ask questions (unlikely though as i work with all men)

mrs r how are you not heard from you in a while hope you are well

suzee sounds like you have all the symptons of twins  how is the bump doing

sadie how are you when is next scan

wishing how are you you must be busy at work

sorry for anyone i ve missed but heading out the door to work

mrs hoopyx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Suzee - Hope the sore bits calm down and the rest of your pregnancy you are "blooming"   Glad you enjoyed the pampering at Stobo - sounds lovely  

Lou-e - Well done on all those eggies    I know it is a scary thought that you may have twins (or even triplets!) - I had the same worries    I had 2 eggs put back first time and only one 2nd time (cos thats all I got!) and neither worked - would still go for 2 next time though if I get the chance    Good luck for ET   

Well we are still trying the old fashioned methods this month - just about ovulation time now so need to try to get in the mood for some   - any ideas ladies ?   

Big   to all you lovely ladies 

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Afternoon everyone  

mrs Hoopy, the mere mention of "women problems" and men go running in the opposite direction         so think you will be fine x

Lou-e  That is brilliant news, best of luck for Friday      ,  Personally I am the same as Jen and would secretly love twins       but eveyones circumstances are different.   for your ET on Friday

Suzee, glad you had a relaxing break, my scan went great yesterday, better than expected, she said i had 10 follicles in one ovary and 14 in the other,  started menopur 150 iui , DH wanted to help so he prepares it, it was actually fine, stings for a few seconds and that was it. She said to eat Brazil nuts, high protein foods, oily fish etc so went shopping today and got that. Back in on Saturday to see how my follies are doing and then start on cetrotide so I am just praying that everything goes ok       

Love to everyone


----------



## lou-e

Evening ladies(and MR H),
    Going in tom am for ET, had long discussion with them today about Set, but have opted to put 2 back. They say that 5 out of 8 are looking really good and the others have 4/5 cells which is what you would expectbut just don't look as nice. The other 5 look great   , and hopefully they will be able to freeze the 3 that look good and transfer the other 2. Thanks for all your thoughts re single embryo transfer, it has been a really difficult decision for me, but Dh doesn't look into things as much as i do and pointed out that i have had 10 top notch embryo's transferred in the past and only 2 of those have stuck, which is a really fair point and i do want the best chance of sucess.
Feeling really positive about things, but am sure it will wear off in the 2ww    
Lxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

all right all 

is a grade 4 folical good or wot ??  just wonderd as thats what i had 1st time round !!!!


hope ev one okay x


----------



## buster24

just popped on to say hello, and to wish yous luck.
am huge fat and can hardly move pee like a cow, oh look like a cow well mu udders hang down just as far    have spots, vary veins oh and not forgeting the sticky knickers yes girls i am blooming      
love to all
kim xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

awrabest lou really hope and   that it works out for you x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi loue
sounds great keep popping on here and we will keep your pma up sending you lots of             
how did you get on today
mrs hoopyx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Am officially PUPO    Two top notch 8 cell grade 1 (20/20) embies on board, so it doesn't get much better than that.     
Have 4 frozen too, 2 grade 1 (19/20) and 2 grade 1/2 (18/20). they thought that we would get 3 to freeze but one of the others behaved really well overnight so they froze it too, maybe they should have put it in as it sounds a wee fighter!!!
We had said that this was def our last go...but obviously would need to do a FET if this didn't work, as couldn't just leave they wee frosties  
Thanks to u guys for your good wishes and positive thoughts, it means a lot   
Lxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

lou e 
congrats on being pupo sounds really really good so lots of    sent your way
now get your feet up mrs 
mrs hoopyx


----------



## lou-e

Hi Mrs H, 
Feet up- i wish, DH is nightshift and already picked the wee guy up from school, made his dinner, done the dishes and just about to do his bath!!! Will be lucky to find the time to lie down and let the crinone gel absorb at this rate.    I also am my own worst enemy as can't sit still for a minute...was away into Glasgow xmas shopping the day after EC, and was feeling really uncomfy but refused to go home til I had got everything. Dh thinks i should just do the xmas shopping online as much as possible but i love looking round the shops. 
Am going to try my hardest and stay positive but u know as well as i do that u just can't help searching the net and comparing/worrying about everything
What u up too yourself this weekend- anything nice
Lxxx


----------



## emmypops

Lou-e - congrats on being PUPO    it is really hard to take it easy when you have a LO to look after but I think Xmas shopping can wait or be done on line     - when is your OTD?

Kim - Glad you are "blooming" as the pregnancy progresses     mooooooo missus   

Jend - I am really not sure about the grades they give follies - all I know is my cousin did loads of IVF and ended up getting pg with twins with the poorest quality embies out   

Cars - Best of luck with tx    Hope scan goes well tomoro  

DH cooking me a meal tonight - spaghetti carbonara and garlic bread - so am just relaxing and supping a wee glass of vino as I wait    DD and I are taking my parents out for lunch tomoro cos DH is working and Sunday we hope to have a wee family day out someshere nice - any ideas of places near Glasgow to go with a 2 year old?

Hope you all have great plans for the weekend - enjoy  

Take care#
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Lou-e                             well done and try and rest!!

Emmy- thanks will update tommorow on how evrything went

Jen- How have you been doing??

Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## JJ1980

Hi all!

Suzee - you sound like you are working harder than you should be.  Give those swollen hands a rest! 

Mrs Hoopy - you are right about it just being work.  Priorities and all that!  Just feel so bad coz I teach in a wee school and they can never get supply teachers when they need them.  But I suppose it's not my problem.  Howz you?

Lou-e - Yay!  PUPO!  Now take everyone's advice and relax!

Kim - pleased to hear that everything's as it should be!  

Emmy - Howz you?  Hope you had a nice meal tonight and enjoy your lovely weekend.  I've got to go shopping to get stuff for this bloomin hen weekend next weekend which I could really do without.  No idea how to avoid drinking for three days without raising eyebrows when I'm sharing a room with a pharmacist and a doctor!

Cars - I'm doing fine thanks.  Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  My AF is beginning to make an appearance but I'm a bit strange coz I bleed lightly for a good few days before the heavy stuff starts, which is my Day 1.  So I reckon my Day 1 will be Monday or Tuesday so should be starting stimming middle of next week I reckon.

Love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## buster24

31 weeks bump
kim xxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lou e my god woman are you  get the shopping done on the net(says the woman with not one present in must be me thats )   or could you do mine as well hate shopping   and remember all those signs you have are for a postive outcome   

jen how are you not sure of any lies you could get away with with a doctor in the room could says its on religous grounds and make up a new one  

emmy sounds like  a great weekend not sure what to do with a two year old except leaf chasing my nephew used to do that for hours 

kim that is what you call a bump!!! glad to hear everything is how it should be have you finished at work yet 

suzee jen is right you are working to hard  stop and rest those hands and enjoy the reduced hours

well our weekend is going to be fun filled we are babysitting our neice and nephew  an 11yr girl arghh!! and a 5yr old boy who plays his auntie like a fiddle so saturday night will end up costing us a fortune  they really do see us coming  

hope everyone has  a good weekend
mrs hoppyx


----------



## Bels

Hiya,

Here's your 5 min warning before I lock the thread  

Bels x


----------



## Bels

New Home Glasgow Girls! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all

Bels x


----------



## Bels

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Catt- GRI FET 2 Frosties 

Kim- GCRM  OMG






































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI hoping to start next cycle in Nov

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM EC possible 17th Nov

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM 

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- GRI Offically PUPO.       

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- Starting stimms

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Bels

New home this way .....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167405.0


----------



## SBB

Hi

First to post.   new home eh!

I will update the list.

Lou-e- PUPO good luck chick. Sounds like all looking good.           .

Kim- Wow look at your bump. Fab. Need to try to catch up with you. My work has been really hectic and getting me down. Not too long to go now though.

Jen- Hope AF comes on full so you can get started.

Hoopies- Good luck with the baby sitting. I had my nephew and niece for a couple of hours last night. My next scan is the 10th Dec. Saw midwife at local GP yesterday who said "I know we have a list of complicated things Sadie but you don't need to tick them all off" she really nice and we had a laugh. She wants me to promise to have a bag packed and ready to go anytime. Better not be anytime soon. Far too early.

Cars- How did the scan go?

Em- Lucky you getting dinner cooked. Although my DH has done all the house work this week so can't complain. Hope you had a nice lunch out.

Suzee- Sound like you are having a rough time with symptoms. But maybe it your body telling you to slow down. Although I'm a good advert for that not! Haven't hardly sat down for days. X factor here I come tonight. DH has got me a tub of Ben and Jerry's fab. Hagen Das last week so trying all the flavours.

Jenny- Do you mean grade 4 embryo? Every hospital grades them different but GRI grades from 1 being best down to 4 I think. You must make sure they explain this to you when you go next time.   .

Been working to day and knacked. Off tomorrow although need to get some Crimbo shopping done. Going to drag DH to carry the bags.

Right where's that icecream?

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Love to all

Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI appt 2nd and 23rd Dec

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM

Lou-e- GCRM PUPO  

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting AF so can start stimming

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- GRI Offically PUPO.       

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM (previously treated at Edinburgh)

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- Starting stimms

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls

Just a quickie to keep the thread   DH off out tonite so looking fwd to a wee night in front of Xfactor without him telling me how bad it is every 5 mins   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- My DH always tells me how bad it is too. Unfortunately he sitting on couch next to me tonight.

Just thought I'd add a pic too.

Yes those boobs are real!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Kim fab bump not long for you now  

SBB your bump is coming along very nicely too  

Dh has toothache so just a quick post at mo

whippet x


----------



## Cars

Hello    

Wenr for scan yesterday, started cetrotide and going back on Tuesday for another scan, nurse said that my lining was 6 ? and i had 3 follicles of 12, 10 and 11 on right ovary and 2 x11 and a 13 on the left? not really sure what this means but she said everything was fine, she said i was going to have EC at the earliest Friday but more than likely Monday 1st Dec.

Can I ask what size the follicles need to be before EC?


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone will be on soon to do some personals but could not run without saying,

Kim and Saie, what fantastic bumps you have,bubbas are surely growing in there,xx

Ranweli


----------



## catt

Hello everyone.

I haven't posted on here in ages so you may not remember me?

Anyway here's my tale: at 29 wks + 3 (a Tues) days my waters broke - completely out of the blue. I went to PRM and they confirmed this and admitted me as there was a high chance I would go into labour in the next 24 hours. The next day we went for a scan to see how much fluid left - wich told us there was really not much left. I was on antibiotics due to high risk of infection and got steroid injections to help mature baby's lungs. However at scan they said baby very small - too small and that there was a problem with baby's heart - either tetralogy of fallot or vsd. This was a huge shock as we'd been for an anomaly scan at 20 weeks and were told all fine. The hospital said 50% of problems are missed at anomaly scan and that babies size only changes after 20 weeks. So we were then transferred to the Queen Mum's in order to be nearer Yorkhill (which is attached) as we needed cardiologists at hand.

I was discharged though on the Friday as I had not gone into labour and they said they would monitor me and try to get me to 34 weeks and then induce me. However, I went into labour on the Sat night and  the consultant recommended an emergency c-section for a number of reasons - breech, baby in distress as I laboured quickly etc and my baby boy was born at 30 wks + 1 day. That was 2 weeks and what a rollercoaster of emotions. He is in special care after being in intensive care and is doing well - needs to get bigger and stronger then needs a heart op. I got home on Fri there - my wound has been bleeding after a huge clot and I am in pain but needed to come home. We visit him every day. I can't go into the emotional details as still feeling fragile and shocked and still find it difficult that he can't be with us for a while.

Thought I would update you all anyway. I can say he is beautiful and very much loved. There is no explantion for my premature birth which is frustrating but at least he is fighting.

Thanks,

Cat


----------



## whippet

Hi Catt poor you you have certainly been through the mill but it sounds like your son is a wee fighter and is doing well considering he so early. What have you called him and what weight is he now? The thought of the op must be scary but at least you know he is in good hands. Love to both you and your dh and of course your son   

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cat- Sending you my love and will say lots of   that your son continues to grow big and strong. Medicine has come along way and am sure he will be getting the best care. It hard for you to watch though and scary the thought of surgery. Please keep in touch when you can to let us know progress. What have you named him? I will update the list.

Whippet- Glad to see you doing well. Thanks for saying bump coming along. How's yours?

Cars- Sound like you are on track. They usually like at least 2-3 follicles at 16mm for EC. But you have plenty time to get them there. Just get stuck into the brazil nuts and milk. Hot water bottle on tummy pre EC.

Ranweli- Hi chick how's you? Hope you get some news soon.

Hi to everyone

Love Sadie


----------



## thomasina28

hi there Glasgow girls i hope im not just jumping in there , but can i join you all ,im new to this and im goin to be starting ivf tx in the gcrm in glasgow in january 2009 , ive posted ao a few others but this glasgow ones the most relevant to me .
thomasina


----------



## Cars

Welcome Thomasina, I am at GCRM too, they are brilliant! you will really enjoy being part of FF, so much support and advice on here!


----------



## little miss sunshine

The two weeks are over....... tomorrow is test day!!

love 'n' hugs to everyone

x x x x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## Bels

Hiya,

Cat ... lots of growing strong vibes for your little son    

Sadie ... Love your bump piccie!

little miss sunshine ... good luck for test day    

Lots of      to everyone ...

let me know if you need anything ... Bels x


----------



## suzee

Morning ladies, hope you are all well.

Catt - What a terrible terrible time you and DH and your family are having,  I'll say a   for your son and for you.         What have you called him?

Welcome Thomasina, you're now part of a mad group of ladies!!   

Littlemisssunshine -        for test day today!!!

Loue - What great embies to get!!!  (thats what we got transferred and look at me now!!)  AND 4 frosties!!  Good luck and enjoy being PUPO and also start using the net for shopping you rascal!!

Sadie - B & J's ice cream yum!! My fav's phish food!!  Hope you enjoyed it!!  Also what a great bump!!

Whippet - Good to hear from you, 33wks?  Not long to go now!!  Are you all ready for big day?   

Ranweli - Hi how are you hunni?   

YEY its my birthday, BOO I'm working, but YEY its my birthday!!  

Planning on taking full advantage of my reduced hours (easier said than done though!!)  Have tomorrow afternoon and Thursday off this week!!

Take care Suzee xx


----------



## buster24

catt       for you and your wee one hope he grows big and strong     
littlemissunshine fingers and toes crossed for today.
hi everyone hope yous are all well.
been a bit worried about lottie, not heard from her have emailed her but no reply     
kim


----------



## bubbles06

just a quick post,

catt-sorry to hear about what a rugh time youve had,sending you lots of           for you and wee boy,also lots of             that he grows big and strong,take care hun,and keep us updated with his progress,

also congratulations on your new family, xxxx

little miss sunshine-your 2ww has flown buy,sending you lots of                 for your otd,

thomasina-welcome to the thread,the girls on here are lovely and been a real support for me,even when ai want a rant,  .

mrs r-hope your ok,you not been about,xx 

sadie-iam fine hun,keeping myself busy decorating,you look great and am sooo jelous about b and j's ice cream,it my biggest sin,  .

buster24-hi not long to go now,your bump is fab, ,i too have been worried about lottie,hope shes ok,

   to everyone else,

ranweli,xxx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Sadie & Buster- Love the ' bump' pics, they are coming along nicely  
Catt- wow, what an emotional journey u have been through, thanks for coming on and letting us know, we will all     that your wee baby grows big and strong   
Little miss sunshine- Can't believe your 2ww is over already, good luck for testing hun    
Tomasina-  welcome, lots of us on here have had treatment at Gcrm, they are fantastic, you will find lots of support on here
Whippet- nice to hear from you again, not long now til you see your precious baby
Cars- follie scan is sounding fine for the stage your at, they need the biggest to be 18+mm for ec but will all depend on what the other follies are up too, e2 level etc...trust them, they know what their doing    
Suzee- Happy birthday    Hope you manage to do somthing nice after work x
My 2ww is dragging in, had major wobble yesterday and just lost all my Pma, and ended up real sad, but as usual Dh said the right things and i'm feeling better today     
Lxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, I was down south last week so this is 1st chance I've had to get on to check on you all! we were down in Birmingham, Norwich& York visiting family & doing some sightseeing. Nice wee break away 

how are you all? sounds like its all been happening while I was away....its been so busy, I'll do some personals in a minute....once I try and catch up

well its no natural bfp for me this month, no surprise there, AF arrived bang on time on fri there  Feeling rotten with it too, I'm actually typing from bed just now  evil endo is to blame!!!
while I was away I finally received copied of my notes from the ACS unit at GRI.....having them here has got us thinking about our 1 shot at private at GCRM. Still not decided when but def in 2009! scared!!!! 
I've also got my urology appointment, its tomorrow at the RAH in paisley so hopefully theyll be able to shed some light on these recurring urine infections, just hoping its not a repeat of last years probs with my ureter & kidney .


littlemiss - good luck for testing today  

suzee - happy birthday!!!!! glad to read you're doing reduced hours!!!! hope you are well. So jealous you had some pampering at Stobo...I luv it there xx

thomasina - welcome to the thread!! I'm hoping to have 1 private attempt in 2009 at GCRM too, hope to get to know you better luv xx

cat - what a stressful time hunni, I will keep you all in my   & I'm sure you're little baby boy will grow big & strong. Thinking of you all & keep us updated when you can 

cars - sounds like all is going well with your TX! Good luck for your scans & EC

hoopies - how did the babysitting go? are you bankrupt now? lol Glad you've got dates for GRI now.....here's hoping for gr8 2009!!! Mr Hoopy - I watched the hamilton game in DH's uncles house so had to curatil my anger  lucky indeed!! I was at Love Street on Sat....1st half not much better than hamilton game but got act together in 2nd half! Tues night is 'THE' game of the season.....cmon the hoops!!! 

ranweli - god its such a nightmare all the extra waiting they seem to be making you do! I really hope you do get a shot with GCRM!!! how you been anyway?

vonnie15 - how was lanzarote? I luv it there!!! feels like a 2nd home we've been so many times 

sadie - hope you get good news at your next scan!! not long left at work eh! its passing so quickly, bubba wil be here soon, you all set? i've missed your bump pic...i'm away to look for it!! ice cream ....yum yum!!!

wishing - not long til yur 20wk scan hunni, you excited?

well girls & guy.....my brain is frazzled with all the catching up, sorry if I missed anyone

be back on soon
Mrs R xx

kim - I think your bump pic looks fab!!! are you keeping well? got your names all picked out?

jen - have you got an excuse yet for not drinking at the hen weekend? tricky one!!! good luck with your stimming!!!!!

emmy - how you doing luv?where did you end up going for lunch?

lou-e....congrats on being PUPO, good luck for OTD xxxx


----------



## Cars

Little Miss Sunshine                best of luck for today, saying a wee     for you x

Mrs R -How did your appointment go ? 

Lou-e-   we are going through a very emotional journey, bound to have sad days!

Suzee- Happy Birthday   

Catt- Hope your little one gets stronger and stronger  

Love to everyone else


----------



## Cars

Forgot to ask, does anyone know if its okay to   whilst stimming??


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs

Catt - Congrats on being a Mummy     I will also be keeping you all in my    - its amazing what they can do these days - pls let us know how your wee one is getting on  

My nephew was born prematurely with a seriuous heart condition - transposition of the main arteries - he had 2 major operstions within the 1st 6 weeks and spent the first 3 months in hospital (Yorkhill) - he is now a boisterous 2 year old and is the picture of health  

LMS - Fingers well and truly crossed 4u  

Mrs R - Glad you had a nice break - maybe we can be cycle buddies next year    We went to Sterling at Tillicoultry on Sat and had lunch in the Butterfly Inn - it was very nice - and DD loved all the Christmas decorations - especially the talkin and singing reindeer called "Buck "   

Lou-e - You are doing really well - the 2ww is so difficult - makes you feel like you are going mad    

Ranweli - Good on you getting the decorating out he way before the tx starts  

Buster and Sadie - Great bump pics  

Suzee -   2u - you doing anything nice?

Thomasina - Welcome to the thread - you will be looked after on here - they are all great people    I am at GCRM too and reckon you couldn't be at a better clinic - I look forward to being your cycle buddy maybe co I start tx Jan or Feb  

Cars - Good luck 4 scan 2moro  

Big hugs to anyone I missed  

Ah well must press on - Monday is supermarket shoppong day so better get off and write my list before DD wakes up  

Take care all

Emmy xx


----------



## spooq

Hiya GG's!

I am still lurking about here. Pondering over whether to delay my 2nd ICSI cycle again or not. Had planned on trying to get started in Feb (dependent upon AF actually showing up and of course, GRI's schedule) but I'm busy doing Slimming World and working hard to get below 11 stone - for the first time ever in 3 years    I'll just need to see how I get on. Feb would have been a good time c'os could have meant that the busy week (EC, ET etc) would fall around April and that suits me workwise... Oh well, stuff work  

Anyway...enough about my crap. Hope everyone is doing well. Nice to see the bumps getting bigger ladies   Best of luck to anyone going through treatment at the moment. Fingers crossed time passes quickly for those of you who are waiting to start  

Catt - so so sorry to hear that things aren't going so well just now. Thinking of you and your family and of course the wee one       

Suzi


----------



## hoopy74

catt    for your family, im sure everything will be fine.modern medicine has come on so much in the last few years. in about 6 weeks time (birthday jan)  35 years ago i was 6 weeks premature and i'm still going strong doing mrs hoopys head in lol hang in there x      

every1 else, hope doing ok - happy birthday suzee

and mrs r the biggest post in history of this thread! glad you enjoyed football i had a wee 5vr on samaras first goal so quite happy too!


----------



## JJ1980

Was a wee bit disappointed when I checked new replies to my posts bit as I thought my lovely GGs had gone a bit quiet but then I realised that we were onto the next part and I hadn't posted yet!  Was v pleased to see that you were all here!

Phoned GCRM today as period has started and got an appointment for Thursday for baseline.  

Catt - Congratulations on becoming a mummy.  Thoughts are with you. xxx

Sadie and Kim - Love the bump pics!  Hope babies are all behaving!

Cars - Those follies of yours seem to be doing fine.  Good luck for next scan.

Thomasina - Welcome to thread.  I'm another GCRM girl and they are fab.  This is def the best board to be on too (although I may be biased!  )

Little Miss Sunshine - Hope all ok with you. xxx 

Suzee - Bit late but Happy Birthday all the same!

Lou-e - Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Lucky you having a DH that says the right things! Mine never gets it right poor soul!  

Mrs R - Have decided that as long as I keep ordering drinks nobody will notice if I don't actually drink them!  That's the plan anyway.  Will need to do lots of mingling and leaving my drinks around.  My sis (the only person who knows about tx) will be there so she'll be v drunk drinking both mine and her drinks!  Best of luck for your appointment tomorrow. 

Suzipooh - Glad your still lurking!  Hope your weight loss attempt is going better than mine.  A 400g bar of Dairy Milk is not the way forward but hey!

Emmy - Howz things with you?  Hope shopping wasn't too horrendous.  I'm v lucky - DP does all ours!

Ranweli -Hope decorating's going ok.

Lots of love to everyone else too,

Jen xxx


----------



## little miss sunshine

Not good news............   

Thanks to everyone for good wishes and prayers.... 

love 'n' hugs

x x x x x x x


----------



## suzee

Little Miss Sunshine I'm so sorry to hear your sad news   This IF journey ain't easy or fair!!  Lots of cuddles and love to you and DH.   

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

little miss sunshine-sorry about your result hun,keep strong your turn will arrive very soon,lots of              for you,xxxx
Ranweli.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

I've not posted on here for ages so apologies for crashing...seem to have no time these days.

Catt - I am so sorry to read about what you have been through.  Your little boy sounds very strong though and it is very reassuring that he is making good progress.  I can only try to imagine how emotional things must be for you, I hope you try and rest as much as you can so that you make a quick recovery as soon your son will be home and he will need his mummy to be fit and well!  Sending you lots of   and   and  congratulations 
Btw do you have a name for him?

LMS - I am so sorry  

Jen - that is great news.  Best of luck for Thursday  

Lou - your embryo quality is fantastic, it sounds very hopeful.  Hope you do not go too   with the waiting.

Emmy - how lucky are you having a dp who does the supermarket shopping?!  How are you doing?

Sadie and Kim - can't believe how time is flying for you girls and your bumps.

Suzi - how are you doing?  How much weight do you want to lose before you start tx?

Suzee - how are you?  Happy Birthday btw, did you have a good day?

Mrs R and Cars - good luck with your appointment/scan today.

Ranweli and Thomasina - how are you both?

Is anyone watching "I'm a Celebrity"?  I am addicted to it at the moment, esp since Timmy and David joined the camp.  They are so irritating and wind everyone up so much, I hope they stay in for ages just to create lots of stress for everyone!  I was watching David's trial on Saturday night and I was p*ssing myself laughing at him freaking out, have not laughed so much in ages.  Although I think he looks very fragile as though he's coming off the drink or something.

Anyway enough of my inane banterings.  Hope you're all well, better go get on....

Love Boo x


----------



## Cars

I am so sorry Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## emmypops

So sorry LMS - it suddenly seems so far away again after being just within your grasp - you deserve to be a Mummy though and IT WILL HAPPEN   

Boo - I am fine ta - thanks for asking hunni   By the way - DH never goes anywhere near the supermarket - think you must have misread my post   

Jen - Glad you found us all again - that happened to me too and I felt very lonely for a while    Good luck for scan  on Thurs  

Suzi - Hi there - well done with the slimming - its not easy  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
LMS- So sad to see your news, not much i can say to help but i know how awful it feels to get a negative result and my thoughts are with u    
Cars- How was 2nd scan, how are all your follies doing??  
Mrs R- nice to see you back on, hope you get on ok at appointment today 
Boo- Glad to see you still dropping in and catching up, hope little Rosa is well, how old is she now??
Mr & Mrs H- not long now til you hear what the Royal have planned for u, think your probably in for a culture shock after being to the Nuffield and Gcrm  
Sadie- Hope your well, what dates your next scan on??
Jen- Glad your getting started again, hope all is ok with your baseline scan on Thurs  
Ranweli- Any closer to getting started yet 
Who else have i missed, am soo rubbish at personals and keeping on track of things
One of the girls i work beside has offered to do baseline Bhcg Friday and then track it every other day for me....don't know what to do, she thinks sooner you know the better and i'm usually the queen of early testing but don't know if i want to know the result am so scared of another BFN, I know that its a lonely dark time and just want to enjoy being PUPO until the  shows her ugly head, so don't know whether to go for it or not   
Lxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Little Miss Sunshine -      Thinking of you. xxx

Lou-e - I would tend to agree with you and just enjoy the PUPOness but then I am also v impatient!

Got my baseline moved forward to tomorrow night coz I've a meeting at work on Thurs.  Fingers crossed!

Jen xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello Everyone,

Just catching up from our holidays.  Had a fab time in Lanzarote weather, hotel, food and we both feel throughly refreshed after our break but now got 7 piles of washing to do as DH wants his delicates done correctly, think he's turning a bit metro-sexual on me.

Little Miss Sunshine,    hope you and your DH are doing ok

Still trying to catch up with everyone's news but just wanted to say hola.  At GCRM on Saturday and dreading it hope they don't say I can start straight away as my body ain't ready for it!!

Vonnie15


----------



## angel_lass

Hi ladies can i ask if any of you are egg sharing to bring costs down at the GCRM? We have had all the various tests and it seems that I am fine i.e no blockages and ovulating as normal etc but DH has a low count at 7 million. We are quite far down the line at GRI but we could have another year or so wait at GRI and I am not getting any younger (nearly 34) so we thought this could be an option. Does anyone have any ideas of costs and what the BMI cut off is at GCRM for treatment, I know its 35 for the GRI.

I have lost 2 stone already but have about another 2 to loose before i can have treatment at the GRI  

Thank you in advance for your replies


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my god you all have had a busy few days!! 
catt congratulations on your baby boy lots of      being sent up stairs for him but he sounds like a right wee fighter    to you and all your familyxx

thomasina welcome the gcrm and this thread are great  good luck

whippet good to hear from you when are you due now cant be long 

suzee a belated happy birthday  hope you done something nice and remember reduced hours mean you go home and relax not just carry on to you "just finsish this"  

sadie what a great bump and boobs of course   when is your next scan

kim what a difference a few weeks makes your bump looks alot bigger this time   are you all organised

cars your eggs are sounding good good luck for next scan

suzipooh good to see you on the thread again good luck with the weight loss  we could be cycle buddies next year at the gri 

jen good luck tonight with baseline  

ltm so sorry this journey is  a nightmare as all your dreams are taken away so quickly lots of    and enjoy being with your dh

ranweli you are a busy bee when you finish fancy doing some of mine (mr h goes   when i start painting)

mrs r good to hear you had a good break away and are thinking about next attempt your right it is sooo frightening but if you dont take the chance your will regret it more than anything and remember the gcrm are great and have given so many people there dream

vonnie 15 glad you had a great break i am so jealous of someone getting sunshine  the gcrm will jump on the band wagon straight away once they see you so relaxed good luck on sat

angel lass sorry dont know much about egg donation but the gcrm are great and yout bmi has to be 35 for them as well good luck 

loue how is the 2ww not sure were i stand with early testing now would probaly say leave till day before outcome day so that you are sure and you can prepare yourself ,you are so right with the gri everytime we go there i get lost and stressed, but doctor neison seems really up there with new things and has promised we will get menapaur so   that happens

mrs hoopyx


----------



## Cars

Hi Everyone,

Vonnie, good luck for Saturday

Mrs Hoopy, fingers crossed you get your menopur  

Jen,    for your scan tonight

Lou-e, I am really impatient so i would want to test early but know that it could be the wrong result and upsetting so I would try and wait till test day, I havent been that far yet but know i would be in the same dilmema as you!   

Boo- I am addicted to I,m a celebrity too, love Joe, suprised kilroy is actually ok but most of all love ant and dec!!

Well. had another scan and bloods yesterday, all seem to be growing great, had 8 follicles in each ovary between 10-14mm, so happy with that, then yesterday evening gcrm phoned to say i needed to come back in this morning for more scan adn bloods as responding better than expected, and that ec may be moved to this friday instead of next Monday!!   So I am waiting for them to ring and let me know, the scan this morning had seen all follicles grow by about 2mm and endo is 10mm.  

Went and got my new nightie and dressing gown, Is there anything else I need ??        I am a nervous wreck now even thinking about it!

  to everyone 

Cars


----------



## mrsmac

Hi Girls,

I would really love to join this thread. Hope you have room for another. Would enjoy getting to know you all better.

Basically, just recovering from 2nd failed icsi at GRI. Feeling really out of sorts, lost, sad, basically grieving again. Will phone clinic on Friday to find out what their thoughts are from case review. We have 3 frosties chilling out, ready to meet us. Hopefully that will be something positive to focus on in the new year.


----------



## JJ1980

Welcome MrsMac!  Always room for more.  Sorry to hear things haven't been great for you so far but hopefully new year will be good for you.

Cars - excellent news about your follies!  They're obviously not as lazy as mine!

Vonnie15- Glad you had a fab holiday!  And I'm sure your body will be fine.  Good luck for Saturday.

Angel_lass - Sorry have no experience of egg sharing.

Mrs Hoopy - You always impress with your personals!  Howz you?

Well I had my baseline tonight and all is well so start stimming tomorrow - hurray!  Only prob was that there seems to have been a bit of a misunderstanding about my drugs with the result being no drugs were ordered for me.  Sooo am back on the Menopur this time as they had no Pergoveris (what they thought they might try instead) in stock.  Apparently they are more or less the same but part of me having slight panic that I won't respond to the Menopur again.  Only 225iui which is slightly higher dose and did Prostap so my hormones are taken out of the equation this time so fingers crossed things will be differerent.  Back next Thursday to see how things are going.  Here we go again!

Lots of love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Mrs Mac - Welcome    You will be well looked after on here they really are a lovely bunch  

Jen - Good luck with the stimming - i am sure the Menopur will do the trick  

Cars - Sounds like you have a a great wee batch of eggies cooking in there -   that EC comes soon  

Angel lass - Not sure of the prices for ehgg sharing but if you look at GCRM website there is a pricelist there. Don't know about BMI but I am sure they said it was higher than anywhere else so best call them and chack  

Vonnie - Glad you had anice holiday - good luck with tx  

Lou -e - Hang on in there hun - not long til test day - you can do it  

LMS - Hope you are doing ok  

Well I am having a wee bit of a disaster with TTC "au naturale" as I don't seem to have ovulated this month and tomoz is day 20 !!!!!!!! Don't know if I missed it cos started testing day 12 - but I have never ovulated that early before    Has anyone ever ovulated this late ?? 

Ah well - I guess there is always next month  

Hugs to all 

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Sorry Emmy - I know nothing about ovulating as my DP had vasectomy so never tried au natural!  

Well this is the last I'll be on here til Monday coz away for my hen weekend.  Will be glad when it's over as the pressure of avoiding drink without raising suspicions for three days will be tough!  Also am going to have to do my injections myself for the first time ever - and in secret as sharing a caravan!  Hope you all have a lovely weekend and hopefully by Monday my ovaries'll be kicking into action.

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Have a great weekend Jen  

Remember and  lots of pineapple juice and milk for those wee follies


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen have a great weekend and as emmy says drinks loads of milk (great for a hangover i hear  ) and pineapple juice with a little voddie in it    try not to worry they have sorted your drugs out and you will have a great  number of embies this time    

cars your embies are looking great and so is your lining i can only ever manage to get to about 9.6 so 10 is great good luck today if ec went ahead   

mrsmac welcome this is a great thread i have had two failed icsi this year as well so know how you feel  do you have another go at the gri

well i am in a totall dither today been having dreams over the last few days that they cancell our treatment when we go next week trying so hard to stay  but they have really thrown me as i am the type of person who never dreams   

hi to everyone i ve missed
mrs hoopyx


----------



## Cars

Hi everyone

Jen, have a fab time on your weekend,    ^pray that your follies grow !

Mrs Hoopy       that all goes according to plan, i suppose when its all thats on  our minds it seeps into our dream as well!!  

Emmy- sorry thats happened this month      

Well i went in again this morning for another scan and bloods, they decided on wednesday that they would lower my menopur to keep me going until Monday, taking the hcg injection tommorow night at 7.30pm and then EC on Monday    

My scan today had 12 follicles in right and 11 in left ranging from 13-26mm!! so hopefully we get loads of little eggies on Monday!! 

Tummy feels as if its going to burst!! 

Anyway lots of    everyone, have a great weekend  

Cars


----------



## emmypops

Thats great Cars - best of luck for Monday   

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, just checking in to see how you lovely ladies & of course 'Gent' are all doing? 
Anyone got anything nice planned for the weekend?
I've got a weekend of wine, food, football & shopping......perfecto!!!! 
Had my urology appointment but not really any further forward cos they're sending me for a kidney ultrasound....need to wait for that now 

Some news for you all.....hot off the press.....we've booked our initial consultation appointment with Marco Gaudoin at GCRM, off to see him on 20th Dec, so much I want to ask etc & now we've got our nhs notes & 2failed ICSI's behind us I'm eager to get lots off my mind with regards to next tx!
Not sure when we'll start our 'last' TX but prob by spring 2009.....eeek at the cost & double eeek at the thought of it failing. Girls I'm really crapping it as this will be our 1 & only private attempt!!!!I'm scared!!!

now personals.....

suzi & emmy - we may well all indeed be cycle buds next year, hope 2009 is a good one for us all!!!!

mr hoopy - you over Tues disappointment yet??  Think atmosphere will be crap tomorrow! 

Jen - is the hen doo this weekend? If so, have a good time, poor sis.....she's gonna be one drunk girl by end of night!!!! Happy stimming!!

Little miss -  I'm so sorry it wasn't the result you'd hoped & longed for , we're all here for you when you feel up to coming back on 

Boo - I'm as addicted to you to 'Celebrity'.....I'm lovin' it cos they're all arguing! That Nicola is a right stroppy mare!  Joe Swash is sooooo funny!! I'm watching now as I type & they're at it again, arguing about beds   

Sadie - I found your bump picture!!! looking good mrs!!! hope you're well!

well thats all from me, love to everyone else
Mrs R xx
lou - how you surviving pet? Thinking of you 

Vonnie15 - how did your appt go at GCRM?

Cars - its all happening hunni, wishing you lots of luck

Mrs Hoopy - how you doing luv? I know I need to give it one last shot but it scares me cos I feel like its almost like approaching an end point if you know what I mean  Just so scared of getting another BFN, need to get back into a positive frame of mind!!

mrsmac - welcome to the thread. Sorry to hear about your BFN's .....its so hard & I think we all know exactly how empty & horrible it is after the result. I too have had 2 failed ICSI's at GRI this year, we're giving GCRM a try in the hope of achieving our dream. Looking forward to more posts from you & wishing you tons of luck with your frosties


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r positivity eh!!!!!

marco is the man there is absolutely no doubt about that, you couldn't be in better hands, really couldn't.

tuesday forgot about it already........ not              mrs hoopy came in from backshift and asked me is it ok to come in lol then went upstairs for 10 mins!!!

good weekend to all x


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

Hope your having a good weekend, at in-laws at the mo so will need to keep it brief.  Mrs R our initial consultation went well we saw Dr Lyall and its all systems go for the gcrm in 2009, she answered all our questions and I felt she was a bit open as to reasons why we are failing at the last hurdle.  She was happy with the quality of eggs we're getting but realistic that the quantity isn't great but I knew this.

I don't think I'll be starting until feb next years as she wants me to get my thyroid checked again and if it is a bit out of sorts she wants it on a even keil for 2 months before progressing, she also recommended that i take asprin at the start of my cycle,  Can't tell you how relieved I am was sure they would bomb us out, DH sample also came back good so he's vits must be working,

Hope everyone is well

Vonnie xx


----------



## thomasina28

hi everyone and good morning Vonnie ( as you seem to be the only one on this morning) .
Vonnie ive noticed the asprin mentioned quite a lot , wots it all about ? im on a big countdown to starting ivf tx at the gcrm in january , absoloutley terrified ! 
good luck for yours too in february xx 
thomasina


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI appt 2nd and 23rd Dec

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Lou-e- GCRM PUPO  

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Waiting AF so can start stimming

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- 

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- EC Mon 1st Dec

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI  3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

LMS- So sorry to hear that things didn't work out. We all here for you. Sending you a hug  .

mrsmac- Welcome to the thread. Have added you to the list. Sorry to hear that things haven't worked out for you at GRI. Like you I had 3 frosties and GRI are getting better results with their FET's at the moment. I am proof of that. Good luck with f/u. My advise have a list of questions and do some reasearch. There is a list on here somewhere if I find it again I will let you know which part of the site it is on.  

thomasina- Welcome to the thread too. I have added you to the list. Good luck with treatment in January. I too am on aspirin and have been since the start of my cycle. I am on blood thinning drugs injections, as they found out I have thick/sticky blood which can have an affect on implantation and early miscarriage. I just wanted to try something different as this was my last cycle and hey presto it worked. But I had to fight for it with the GRI. They are sometimes not open to trying new/different things but one of the Dr's their Scott Nelson is really forward thinking and he helped fight my corner. He a hero in my eyes. Good luck.

mrs hoopy- I get dreams too when I am uptight about things. It is just your subconcious working overtime. I bet you can't wait to get started again. 

mr hoopy- How's things going for you with Vit's? I really hope they are doing the trick.

Vonnie15- Looks like you have a good plan and that they trying to sort everything out to give you the best chance.

Mrs R- So glad you are starting again. Good luck with appt with Marco. Am sure you already know that he is a wonderful man. You are in the best hands. This will be your turn. Have a great weekend shopping. Glad you found my bump. Getting there now.

Lou-e- Howz you my sweet. Hope 2ww not driving you too round the twist.

Em- Sorry you not having much luck with ovulation this month.  

angel_lass- Welcome I have added you to the list. Some of the girls on previous thread have egg donated and that has kept the costs down. They have had BFP's and so did the recipients of there eggs. So I think it is a wonderful gift (i had donated eggs from my SIL) and one that you could be proud of yourself for doing. But it does take alot of consideration. If they think you will produce enough eggs then am sure you could consider it.

Boo- Thanks for bump wishes. Howz things with you and Rosa. She must be getting big now. Time just fly's in eh! Bet you can hardly believe she is one already.

cars- Sound like you going to get a great wee clutch of eggs. Good luck for EC on Monday.

Jen- hope nightout went okay. It is difficult to hide it. Hope stimming going well and that you are growing some lovely follies.

ranweli- Howz you? Have you heard anymore about appt?

suzi- Howz you doing?

suzee- Howz the bump? Getting big no doubt. I saw Kim the other day and she is looking good tired but good. 

ruth- Howz you getting on?

Kim- Was great to see you. Your bump is so cute.

Hi to everyone else I have missed.

Well sorry I haven't been on am just so tired these days after work. I have been popping on to read but this is the first day I have had a chance to reply to all. I am on the countdown at work and it has been a bit hectic. Although I am in the office now I have had lots of yearly appraisal to catch up on as well aslots of other paperwork before I finish and there just doesn't seem to bo enough hours in the day. It all getting a bit much for me now. Have scan a week on Wednesday to see what placenta is doing and is things are still the same I am going to gp for a line for my last week. I just want to spend some time with DH before the whip me in to hospital for bedrest. Arggggghhhh. Knowing my luck that's where i will be headed. 

Anyway I am well otherwise.

Love to you all

Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

mrmac- If you clic on ICSI on main index page there is a list of f/u questions to ask at your appt.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hi girls,

Thanks you so much for warm welcome. Really appreciate it.

Having a relaxing weekend. Few drinks, Friday night and attempting Christmas shopping yesterday and today.


Jen, hope you enjoyed weekend away and got on ok with injections. My dh too nervous to do them so have to do my own. Hopefully you'll have the best Christmas present ever 

Emmypops, not completely sure about late ovulation. I usually have short cycles, approx 22 days, so ovulate around day 8. Good luck for next month 

Mrs Hoopy, sorry to hear about your bfns too. Think it's three treatment cycles if you live in Lanarkshire, need to find out for definite. case hadn't been reviewed when I phoned on Friday. FET first? Are you at clinic this week? 

Cars, thinking of you on Monday. Hope you get lots of lovely follies 

MrsR,  for your appointment. That's something really positive to aim towards. This will be your time. 

vonnie15, thomasina28 for 2009 treatment.

Sadie, thank you so much for adding me to the dream team. Found that link really helpful.  Congratulations on your pregnancy. Delighted for you. FET works. Hurrah! Hope you're taking it easy.


Has anyone tried acupuncture during treatment? Never tried but phoned the Natural Health Service in High Street. They offer it. Thought might have a go in early 2009.

Look forward to meeting more GGs soon.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what  a terrible weekend it has been freezing   
cars good luck tomorrow hope you get lots of great wee embbies sounds like it just now   

mrs r marco is great and this will be your time mrs it has to happen sometime why not this time(some wise woman said that to be once  ) but know what you mean been already  a nervous wreck and not even had our appoinment yet   

loue how are you coping with the 2ww     sent your way

mrs mac yes our appointment is this tuesday hope you get your follow up soon

sadie you should be taking it easy mrs the work will get done when your not there lots of   for your next scan

wishing how are you not heard from you in a while

can i also pick all your brains our appointmment at the gri is this tuesday  and i was wondering if anyone who has had treatment there recently got the second hcg jag and when did you get it  just that marco had mentioned that he would have done that differently on our next treatment and i  just want all the facts before we go  hopefully after tuesday will be able to get a full night sleep  

hi to everyone i ve missed hope you are all well

mrs hoopyx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Mrs H - Good luck for appt on Tues  

Mrs Mac - Sounds likeyou had a busy weekend ! Never tried the acu but a lot of the FFs seem to swear by it  

Sadie - You take it easy missus - your work will not grind to a halt if you are not there - your baby is much MUCH MUCH more important  

Thomasina - I took asprin for my last tx as I have had a couple of MCs and asprin is supposed to keep your blood a wee bit thinner and make the likelihood of MC less  

Vonnie - Glad you are starting tx soon - lots of us set to go Jan/Feb time - should be a busy board  

Mrs R - Good luck with your appt on 20th - and best of luck with tx  

Cars - Thinking of you and   for a bakers dozen tomoro  

Well DH and I are both feeling a wee bit nervous tonight cos we have the "long awaited "hosp appointment tomoro - to find out the results of the tests for MS - I am   so hard that they have come back negative and we can stop putting everything on hold "just in case"  

Will report back tomoro 

Love and  to you all

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

emmypops  due u mean multiple sclerosis and what clinic are u goin g to as i work in neurology op at sgh, 

have got our app tomorrow at gcrm for dates to start, am a bit anxious hense the bad typing, lol, 

hope all are well

am not good at typing so sorry if answered to one lovely lady  am thinking of all

lindsay1


----------



## emmypops

Hi Chip 

Yes - we are going to SGH

Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi emmypop

hope al went well for u and dh todayx

lindsay1


----------



## emmypops

Hi Chip - Thanks for asking - MRI showed "slight abnormalities" and he has to go in for a lumbar puncture and further opthalmic testing hopefully in the next few weeks    We are a bit shellshocked cos had convinced ourselves that all the tests would come back clear - now we are more worried than ever as MS still has not been ruled out    It is all so confusing and the doctor we saw has real communication issues - mumbles and talks lots of "gobbledygook" - I have no doubt he knows his stuff but we weren't impressed  

Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Evening,

Emmypops, thats horrible, sorry that you are now more confused than ever, i just hope and       everything is goign to turn out ok for you both,      

Well had egg collection this morning, and they got 19 eggs!! Was really nervous but they were amazing!  Because I had so many eggs though they said they may need to freeze whatever fertilises tommorow and wait until my next cycle as i have to be 100% to do the ET, not sure why but they said it was because of high levels in my blood results    I had just presumed that we would go ahead with ET thursday,   

so the embryologist rang us at 4 today and said that all 19 were good quality and have been injected with DH  ! So they are going to ring tommorow to let us know how many fertilised and if we are going ahead on Thursday with ET            

   to everyone

Cars


----------



## JJ1980

OMG how difficult is it to pretend you are drinking when you are not for 3 whole days!!!!!!!  I got quite devious, taking drink to toilet and pouring it out, and mingling and leaving it on random tables, but it was v hard.  Most difficult part was pretending I was drunk when I wasn't so I wasn't the most boring bridesmaid ever!  Have you ever trying dancing on chairs sober - was not loving it!  And the worst thing was every morning when I woke up I still felt like crap because of the late nights so might as well have been hungover!  And the lock on the toilet door in our caravan didn't work so had to do injection leaning against door so nobody came in - not the best!  Soooo you can probably gather from my rant I am v glad to get home.  Good thing was though that my friend had the best weekend so was v pleased with myself for organising it all.  

Anyway, think stimming is going ok.  Am totally paranoid that it's not working after last time.  Keep thinking I feel twinges and am bloated but then I think I'm maybe imagining it.  Want these symptoms to be more obvious so I can relax a bit.  Back on Thursday for Day 8 scan so hope something major is happening by then!

No time for big personals today but hope you are all okay.

Emmy - Thinking of you and DH.   Hope you get some clearer answers soon as the waiting must be horrible. xxx

Cars - Congratulations on your wee eggies and fingers crossed for Thursday.  But if it has to be delayed then it would prob be for the best in the long run.  Just difficult playing the waiting game I'm sure. xxx
Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

emmypops, the lumber puncture will defo give u a diagnosis, the consultants are excellent but what one was it as one i really think is specialised in this area is dr james overell, he is very communicative and down to earth  was it a dr webb u seen today by chance as he mumbles, 

lindsay1


----------



## emmypops

Chip it was Prof Kennedy - seemed a nice man but..........


----------



## Mrs R

morning everyone 
hope you are all well!!!!
I've got my urinary tract ultrasound tomorrow, there's no messing about with the RAH-they seem to be really good with appointments etc. Need to drink 2 pints of liquid 1hr prior to scan & then not use the loo ....I'll be bursting, hope they dont press too hard when scanning 
Not much else happening in my camp, weather is freezing so I've been scouting about looking at winter hols.....really hope santa knows I'd luv a wee week in Tenerife 

emmy - sorry things didnt go as straight forward as planned with your DH's appt. Hopefully the further tests will get to the bottom of things for him. Hugs for the 2 of u  

jen - you should be nominated for an oscar after the sound of your 'drunken' weekend  I'm sure it'll all be worth it & when you get your BFP & share the news with your friends you'll all be able to look back & laugh about it!! My friend is getting married next Sept so I've been out wedd dress shoping with her, I might even have to do a similar act next year depending where we are with TX when its her hen doo. Glad the stimming is going well & good luck for Thurs scan  

cars - wow what a super duper batch of eggies mrs!  well done you!! Hope you get good news today from clinic & can go ahead with ET this cycle  

mrs hoopy - I'm loving your positive thinking!!! cheers hunni  Good luck for todays appointment, let us know how it goes. The nurses etc are all really nice. I've never had a 2nd HCG so cant answer your query. Thinking of you today 

mrsmac - how did the xmas shopping go? I'm not organised at all this year....clueless on presents for everyone  so difficult to think of different ideas!! I've tried acupuncture before but never actually during TX, I done it for about 6mths prior to TX to try & help with my endometriosis symptoms & pain. I know lots of people swear by it though during TX so would poss be worth a try.

sadie - thanks for updating me on the list!  Marco is 'god' in my eyes at the minute & if he can help us achieve our dream he really will be 'my god on earth'....does that make me sound   Try & take it easy at work, you should be in wynd down mode, good luck for your scan next week, heres hoping that placenta has moved     

vonnie15 - pleased your appt at GRM went well  We could end up being cycle buds there next year! Helen Lyall is really nice, she done my ET with my 2nd TX at GRI. Hope your thyroid results come back ok!

Mr Hoopy - like you I've blotted out europe, what game last tues   Saturday was so flat eh....3pts is all you can say, well that & the 7clear!!!   Good luck for todays appt! 

lottie - how you doing luv? Not too much longer to go for you, how you getting on? Is delivery date still on for the 20th? 

Kim - how's you & the bubbas?

catt - keeping your little one in my prayers, hope he's getting stronger each day 

how are all you other preggie girls doing.....mandy, suzee, wishing, ruth, lisa, ellie & whippet? Hope you're all keeping well girls & the bumps are behaving! 

loue - hows the 2ww going luv? keeping everything crossed ma dear!!  

ranweli - hows you luv? any news? anything exciting happening in your camp? 

well thats all from me for now.....luv to all the other GG's
Mrs R xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Just to let u know that i got     on home HPT, official test day tomorrow but think that i am safe enough to assume its the real thing!!! Won't even tell you how long its been unofficially as dont want a visit from the      .
I actually feel quite numb about the whole thing and thought i would be jumping through hoops but am just mega anxious that something will go wrong so will take it one day at a time     Oh and DS got chicken pox the day i tested- nice one!!!
Cars- Well done with EC, thats a fair few eggs you got there, hopefully you will get the go ahead for ET thursday and will soon be PUPO    
Jen- Oscar winning performance sure enough, theres nothing worse than being sober when everyone else is pi**ed. Hopefully all will be worth it when you go in for scan on thurs
Mr & Mrs H- Good luck for your long awaited appointment at GRI today, when i last cycled with them they didn't do 2nd Hcg injection, but since some of the consultants are now working at GCRM maybe they are starting to follow their guidelines    
MRS R- hope your renal uss goes ok tomorrow, hope you've looked youself out some tena lady  
Emmy- Sorry didn't realise you were awaiting testing for MS for Dh, must have missed that somewhere, hope everything goes ok, must be a huge strain on you both   
Thomasina- I took aspirin for this cycle too, some clinics dont advocate it but some studies have shown it to be useful and it certainly wont cause any harm- I am going to continue with it til 12 wks, if i get that far!!!!
Sadie- I think a sick line is well over due for you hun, sorry to hear placenta has stayed put. My sick line is up tomorrow, so back to work for me on Thursday.....only my best friend at work and ward manager knew why i was off for definate but apparently some of the others have been asking if i was ok....so am sure they suspect but really don't want to tell anyone else just now but i'm a crap liar!!
Ranweli- how are you chick, you've been very quite lately, are u ok ?  
Need to go and start the dreaded housework as DS pestering me to put up the Xmas decorations but house needs a good clean first as done next to nothing (apart from shopping) for last few weeks
Lxxx


----------



## Cars

Lou-e                Thats fantastic news!!

Mrs R Hope your appt goes ok tommorow   

GCRM rang this morning to say that 10 fertilised overnight and if i am ok when they see me thursday we are going ahead with the transfer,    that all goes ok with that 10 between here and thursday. Its my 30th birthday saturday so DH booked a 2 night stay in Cameron House in Loch Lomond for tonight and tommorow night, so excited    

Will be back on FF thursday, LOVE TO EVERYONE


----------



## Mrs R

lou-e......     

absolutely thrilled for you hunni!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
dont you be doing too much housework!!!!! 

Cars - well done with the 10 fertilising  Here's hoping you get 2 good quality ones for ET & maybe even some frosties 

lots of luv xxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi GGs

Lou-e -     
                
                
                
               

Well done girl  

Cars - Great news on the embies - good luck for Thurs and enjoy your wee break at Cam House  

Mrs R - Hope all goes well tomorrow    

Jen - I had a wee laugh at the thought of you dancing on the tables sober - well done you    

Cheers and   to you all

Emmy xx


----------



## vickilou

Hello everyone!

I am ashamed to say i have been a lurker on this thread for a while.
I have started at the gcrm after unsuccessful iuis at the nuffield[but that is another long story!!!!!!!!!] I am doing IVF on short protocol and om on last day of stims

I have been really impressed with the gcrm so far but am working myself into a frenzy tonight over the timing of the ovitrelle shot-The nurse said to do it at 8pm tonight for ec at 8am on thusday so 36hrs I am really worried I am going to ovulate before I get to theatre as I guess it will take half hr to get into theatre etc-
Am I getting hysterical over nothing?

any advice on this gratfully received
Vickilouxxx
From a


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just a quickie post,

lou-e,fantastic news hun,try to relax with the housework,       

cars-youve been busy producing some great eggies,all the best for thursday hun,     .

vickilou-welcome to the thread,sorry i cant help with your question as not started yet,but iam sure some of the other ladies will, 

mrs r- hi how r u? 

jen-sounds like you had an interesting weekend, , try keep calm about your stims am sure all is fine, 

mr and mrs hoopy-how did your appointment go? 

wishing- hope your ok?you not been on for a while, 

suzee-how r u? 

hi to everyone else,

take care ranwelixx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

sorry i haven't been on for soooo long, i don't know where the time goes and i kind of lost you all when we jumped to the new thread! we've been really busy and even working just part-time seems to take up a lot of the day! i've even become a year older in the time i've been off-line! just back from a long weekend in london eating out lots and seeing friends. had a great time but pretty knackered so chilling out at home after my midwife appointment this afternoon. the baby's doing quite a bit of moving around and have felt the lovely little butterfly-feelings. we have our 20 week scan at the gcrm tomorrow so am feeling ultra-excited about seeing how much our wee one has grown!

had to do quite a bit of reading to catch up with you lot! here goes...

cat - i'm so sorry you've been having such a difficult time. i'm glad that your little boy is doing well in special care and i will be thinking of him, you and your dh as he goes through surgery.        try to rest in preparation for him coming home and stay positive - he's a fighter! 

vonnie15 - how are you doing? glad to hear your appointment at the gcrm went well and great that dr lyall is doing the best she can to get you a positive outcome! 

ranweli - how are you? i'm so sorry to hear that you've been mucked about with the waiting lists again. hopefully that possible gcrm tx will come through for you! 

lou-e - i tested 3 days early so i'm not really one to advise you on being patient! i think i would probably not do the hcg testing with your friend but do an htp the day before your otd.  oops - just read your more recent post and it seems my advice came too late... congratulations on your bfp!!!!!          that's just brilliant news, you must be over the moon! 

emmy - hope you're planning a nice christmas and some time to relax in the new year before your next cycle at the gcrm. as far as ov timing goes, my cycles used to be pretty wonky and i could ovulate anytime between cd14 and cd41!!! cd20's not so bad if your cycles are always slightly irregular but i can see why you're worried if they're usually like clockwork. i'm sorry your dh's appointment didn't give him the all clear for ms yet but i hope the results of his further tests will be able to put your minds at ease very soon. 

little miss sunshine - i'm sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for. remember we're all here for you. 

jen - i like your plan for not drinking on the hen weekend! another trick is to ask the bar staff for sparkling water in a tall glass with ice & lime and pretend it's a g&t! how's the jabbing going? sounds like it was a bit tricky while you were away! good luck for your scan on thursday! 

sadie - my god, your boobs are nearly as big as your bump!  hope you're doing ok and that between your last scan and next week your placenta will have moved into a better position. 

mr & mrs hoopy - good luck for your gri appointment today, hope it went well and that you can look forward to starting your tx after christmas!        during our second cycle at the gcrm (our natural fet) i had an hcg injection after et. it was timed to be one week after my surge (or 6 days after ovulation). i think that would work out as 6 days after ec.

sandy - sorry that you've had to postpone you tx. hope you get everything sorted out soon. 

cars - sounds like your ec went incredibly well yesterday!!! we had 16 eggs and i thought that was amazing! the reason they may want you to hold off for et is that producing so many eggs means you are at high risk of developing ohss and its not a good idea to become pregnant while you have ohss. if you're asked to wait you can also be sure that your body will be in the best possible state of health for receiving your embryo(s). you have a great wee party of embryos incubating in the gcrm lab! have you decided whether to transfer 1 or 2? it was my 30th birthday too last week so have just got back from a weekend away. have a lovely time at cameron house!









suzee - a belated happy birthday!







hope you had a nice day. how's your bump coming along? i'm glad your headaches have calmed down but sorry to hear you're suffering from back pains and swelling fingers. maybe your double baby count is giving you double the side effects!  it's all worth it though!

mrs r - glad you had a nice break away. that's brilliant news that you've made an appointment to see marco! as you already know, he's absolutely brilliant, my own wee superman!  don't think about a potential bfn. pma all the way!!!    good luck for your kidney ultrasound tomorrow.

ruth - how's your wee bump coming along? have you had a 20 week scan? 

kim - that's some bump you have! do you really only have 13 days to go or is your ticker a little crazy?!  your "blooming" sounds just lovely! 

boo - glad to hear you're doing well! 

whippet - hope you and the bump are doing well. 

thomasina - hi, welcome to the thread. the gcrm staff are wonderful! i notice that you asked vonnie about aspirin during tx. our first icsi failed but there was no obvious reason why so i asked marco about taking aspirin for my second cycle. it helps to thin your blood slightly which is very important if you have blood-clotting issues (i don't) but can also be helpful if you don't have a problem by helping your embryo to implant and keeping a good blood flow to your womb. marco was happy for us to try it and we're now 20 weeks pregnant!  the gcrm may recommend it to you anyway as they seem to be using it more and more but if you're interested, just ask them about it.

suzi - hiya, good to hear from you. glad you're doing well. good luck with the diet! 

angel lass - sorry, i don't know much about egg-sharing at the gcrm but some of the other girls have done it so hopefully they will be able to help you. 

ellie - how are you doing? 

mrs mac - hi, welcome to the thread. i'm sorry to hear about your recent bfn. this tx lark is never easy but try to stay positive - your dreams will come true.    if you're thinking about using your frosties i can be another positive story for you - i'm 20 weeks pregnant after a natural fet cycle! my dh and i have both been having acupuncture for the last few years and it has made a big difference to us both - it really helped with my cycles and endometrium and my dh's sperm count and morphology. we also had great egg quality and brilliant fertilisation rates (10 out of 11 mature eggs) during our icsi which i think was helped by the acupuncture too. if you decide to try it, it's worth going for a few months leading up to your treatment rather than just starting when your tx begins. we go to see maureen karnowski who is one of two acupunturists at the natural health service. she also treats at balance in the west end. she is a star! 

lindsay - hope your appointment yesterday at the gcrm went well. 

lottie - how are you and the wee ones doing?   

vickilou - hiya, welcome to the thread! don't worry too much about the timing of your injection tonight. if you read the leaflet that comes with your meds it probably says that it should be administered between 32 and 40 hours before ec (sorry, can't remember exactly what mine said). they'll have given you a safe time to inject at so that they can be sure your eggs will have matured but not been released naturally. good luck for ec on thursday!!! 

well, long post!!! sorry if i've missed anyone, i hope you're all doing well.

i'll definitely be back on sooner next time - it feels like it's taken me hours to catch up!

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Wow - wishing and Mrs R you put us all to shame with your personals!

Mrs R - Good luck with your ultrasound.  Hope you manage to hold it all in!  

Lou-e - Congratulations!!!        Really pleased for you and your family.  

Cars - Have a lovely birthday trip and best of luck for Thursday.


Emmy - You would've laughed even more if you'd seen me!  It's not until you are sober that you realise that you can't actually dance! 

Vickilou - Don't panic about your timings.  The GCRM know exactly what they are doing and wouldn't have told you to take it then if that wasn't the right time.  Am sure they've taken everything into consideration.

Ranweli - Not easy this staying calm thing.  Latest stress is about getting to my appointment on Thursday with all this bad weather.  Roads were like an ice rink today so not the best for a mad dash to Glasgow after work!  Howz things with you?

Wishing - a belated happy birthday to you!  Good luck with your scan.  Sounds like you've a very active baby on board! xxx

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi just a quickie from me today, feeling a bit fed up and low so haven't been on much sorry ladies.

Lou-e - Thats wonderful news it put a smile on my face        what a wonderful early xmas present!!  

Mrs Mac - I too had accupuncture with Maureen at Natural Health Service/Balance and she is just wonderful.  My tx failed first time, we changed drugs and I started having accupuncture and now I'm expecting twins!!  I know its not for everyone but I would try at least one session to see how you feel.

We have our 20wk scan next Tuesday, haven't felt movement yet (just one kick I think it was one anyway  ) maybe thats whats getting me down I dont know just so fed up and dont want to do anything.

Sorry to moan!!!

Hope you all well and take care on the icey pavements!!

Suzee xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
What a morning i've had, took test into clinic and obviously knew the result but the nurse was concerned that the test done there had only a faint line and indicated that i would be better having hcg tracked as could indicate a problem.(mines was fine at home) Am so upset as just have a bad feeling that they are going to phone me later and say its low, am totally gutted but     that things will work out ok.
Lxxx


----------



## suzee

Lou-e - I know its hard but try not to panic.  Try and stay     thinking of you  

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

lou-e-just read your post,sending you lots of           and   ,iam sure all will be ok,take care,

suzee-sorry to hear you were feeling down,how r u today?, have you got a noticible bump? iam getting really stressed about presents iam sooo behind,but just cant get round to doing the shop,.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
loue hope you  got good news this afternoon    

cars good luck tomorrow hope they go ahead with et what a great number of eggs 

emmy so sorry to hear that the tests were not as conclusive as you both had hoped for here s     the next lot give you the good news you deserve   

mrs r how was your apointment hope you got good news  

suzee sorry to hear your feeling down must be all those hormones kicking around i hope your taking it easy at work and are sticking to your reduced hours remember you are carrying twins mrs and should have your feet up 

wishing good to hear from you sounds like a right wee wriggler  in there good luck with your scan

well our appoinment was yesterday and it went really well i didnt expect to get such a postive feeling about the place but the nurse was excellent so we will be starting our treatment in january so    all the way third time lucky  

hope you are all well

mrs hoopyx


----------



## mrsmac

Suzee and Wishing - will book appointment at natural health centre. Thanks for feedback. Acupuncture might even help me chill out before my in laws come to stay for two weeks over Christmas. Suzee, sorry to hear you're feeling low. You just need to see your wee one on screen. Roll on next week for you. Wishing, how exciting, you'll see your wee one tomorrow 

Lou-e   

Mrs R - hope you got on fine with your scan and no leakages 

Hi to all other lovely GGs.

Phoned GRI yesterday for results of case review. Nurse said we could start treatment for FET at start of next cycle. Thought that was bit odd. It's only 2 1/2 weeks since we got bfn. Anyway, I asked if we could come in and speak to someone first before making any decisions. App. to see one of the consultants January 6th. Hope to have few acupuncture sessions before then. Mrs Hoopy, maybe you and I will be cycle buddies. Hopefully it will be third time lucky for us both  


Off to have nice, bubbly bath before I'm a Celebrity and a hot chocolate.


xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

well, not long back from our 20 week scan and we have some exciting news... we're having a boy!!  we're both really excited and already thinking properly about names and imagining the things we'll do as a wee family!

jen - thanks for the birthday wishes. hope stimming's going well and you have a good wee basket of eggs growing. 

suzee - sorry you're feeling a bit low just now, i'm sure you'll be back to your usual self once you see your babies at your scan next week. don't worry about not feeling their movements yet. although some people feel them from 16 weeks (i don't know how!), it's perfectly normal to feel nothing until 21 or 22 weeks, especially as it's your first pregnancy. i haven't felt anything that could be called a "kick" yet, just movements that are hard to describe but are sort of like a squirmy feeling, more than butterflies but kind of similar. i've only definitely felt his movements late at night when i'm lying on my side in bed and i do have to be very quiet and still to notice it.  

lou-e - i hope you had good news this afternoon, i'm sure you did and everything's fine. perhaps the sample you took in was just a little diluted compared to when you tested. let us know how you're doing. 

ranweli - i'm like you with the shopping. i was all on track to get it all done in november but i bought the "easy" presents and am now totally stuck with the difficult people!









mrs hoopy - i'm so glad your appointment went well!! roll on january... 

mrs mac - are you having a natural fet cycle? after we had a bfn from our first icsi cycle the gcrm asked us to wait until the cycle following my 2nd natural period (not the one with the bfn or the one the following month but the one after that) but i think they would've been happy to let us go earlier if our fet had been medicated. that's great that you've been able to get an appointment so soon after christmas so you can go into the new year refreshed and hopefully ready to start your fet cycle. 

hope everyone's well,

wishing x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lou-e- Saw your first post and thought fab. Then read second I will keep fingers crossed all okay. Please keep us posted.  

Em- Sorry to hear no concrete news for you and DH. Will keep   for you guys that all turns out well. I know work will go on it just going to take me some time to switch off. That just me though and think there will always be a part of me that will worry if the staff are okay. But hey I bet that will change once bambino is here. Got midwife tomorrow so will see what she saying to it.

Cars- Well done on getting 10 embies. Good luck for today if ET goes ahead. Will wait to hear from you then update list.

Wishing- Wow a boy how wonderful for you guys. You must be so excited. The 20weeks scan is fab isn't it. Boobs   what a size but they actually not that much bigger than normal. I am a big girl anyway.   but getting to the stage now where I can see bump past them.

Suzee- Sorry you feeling down. It hard not to worry all the time that all okay. Am sure you will be reassured by scan. If you really worried can you not see your midwife for a wee listen in to the heartbeats before next week just to put your mind at rest. The worrying never ends does it. It can be really late before you feel movements especially with your firts baby. I only had feelings like aero bubbles at first and not real movements until 22 weeks. Speak to midwife and odn't drive yourself nuts.  

mrs hoopy- so glad your appt went well. Sounds like all systems go. The nursing staff are really nice at GRI and I saw when I popped in on 20th Nov that they are doing some redecorating which will be good for the place. Well good luck for January. Got a good feeling for you.

mrsmac- That not unusual that you could start FET with next cycle at GRI. But I think you are right to speak to someone before going ahead. You sound like you have a few questions and always better to have them answered beforehand then no regrets. Good luck.

MrsR- Hope you urology scan went okay. I know I should be wyndin down just find it really hard. But once I am on MAT leave am sure I will be fine.

Ranweli- I am having a nightmare shopping too as can't go myself. Have done alot on internet but going for a wee while with mum today. 

vickilou- Welcome. Am sure all will be fine. They will have timed it perfectly. Good luck and keep us posted. Will add you to the list.

Jen- I know how you feel. I had to act sober at my birthday party a couple of years ago. Was drinking Shloer so that it looked like Cava so no-one would suss. But low and behold after everyone was gone I decided to tidy up went out to the wheelie bin with stuff and tripped up my back step with my new slippers on and broke my wrist. I work in A&E so trying to explain to my work colleagues that I wasn't drunk was interesting to say the least.        .

Well folks must dash. 
Hi to everyone

Will be back later off for bath then some shopping.

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

wishing-great news,a wee boy,your dh will be thinking over time on what they can do together and you can go crazy with the blue items,congratulations to you both.    

lou-e,hope you got good news yesterday,thinking of you hun,xx     

sadie- ive just been out crimbo shopping catching up slowly,but think iam gonna relax with my OK mag and watch iam a celeb tonight,hope you had a successful day too!


----------



## Cars

Hi everyone,

Lou-e- hope everything is ok    

Wishing     delighted for you

I had my ET this morning, two little embies were put back in and 4 were froen, they were all 8 cell?? but supposed to be good, just a bit uncomfortable but delighted that we had it done. The   is on!! Test date 16th December,    

Love to everyone x


----------



## JJ1980

Well I think my first stimming scan went ok.  There were 12 follicles all between 9mm and 11mm.  Now compared to last time that is good I think but not sure that they are as big as they should be.  What size were you girls' follies on Day 8 scan?  Know I shouldn't compare but just worried after last time that this is as big as they'll get!  

Wishing -        Congrats to you!  Glad all is well. xxx

Cars - PUPO!!!! Your wee embies sound like good ones.  Many congrats!

Ranweli - Chilling out is definitely better than Christmas shopping!

Sadie - Had a wee chuckle at your story!  Am desperately trying to get out of all social engagements so I don't need to go through all that again but it's just not a good time of year for being 'sober'.


----------



## JJ1980

Ooops forgot to say hi to everyone else and put my wee name and kisses at bottom - sorry guys!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI appt 2nd and 23rd Dec

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Lou-e- GCRM PUPO  

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Stimming Going well at 8 day scan

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM 

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- 

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- PUPO 2 8cell embies on board OTD 16/12/08  

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI  3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Stimming

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Have updated a few.

Cars- Well done you officially PUPO. Rest up chick. Good luck.

Jen- I think that all sounds well. You are responding much better than last time and everyone different. My SIL was never ready for EC at day 8 was always around day 14 so don't fret too much. I know you are scared but am sure if they thought there was a problem they would have said. Whe do you go back. Difficult getting out of socialising but am sure you will think of something or just make an excuse to be driving.

Ranweli- Shopping was disaster nothing I went for in stock so am going to East Kilbride tomorrow.

Hi all

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Morning all,

Still feeling a bit low.  Went to have demo of pram last night and that cheered me up for a while but didn't order anything as don't want to until I've had scan on Tuesday.  Can't get MW appt until Wed due to sick leave so thats no use.  I think I may have felt movement again (I think I felt 1 'kick' type thing before) it on same side as before.  Anyway trying not to panic!

Wishing - a boy thats lovely!!   I don't think we'll find out flavours although I hate not knowing but don't want to know at same time   isn't it!!  As DH says, we'll take what we're given and be very thankful for it!!  

Cars - 8 cell is great!!  Congrats on being PUPO!!  Take it easy lady, put your feet up!!

Jen - Sounds like you on the right track this time!!  Keep stimming and sending   vibes to your follies!! 

Lou-e - Thinking of you hun  

Love and kisses to all!!

Suzee xx


----------



## emmypops

Good morning GGs

Jen - Those follies sound great - you will be amazed at how much they grow in the next few days - you seem to be faring much better this time without me as your "buddy"   

Cars - Congrats on being PUPO - now the fun begins - do try to keep sane in the 2ww - no symptom spotting pls   

Wishing -      how lovely - relax now and enjoy the last few months of your pg  

Sadie - Can you change me to starting tx 2009 - sounds much more    - thanks  

Suzee - Good luck for scan Tues - I remember when I was pg with Em I didn't realise the feelings I had were actually the baby moving - I don't think I felt any "real" kicks til about 22 weeks  

Ranweli - Good luck with the crimbo shopping - I am ticking them off bit by bit   I had planned to get a lot of pressies in Next as I am working there temp and get discount but have now discovered that I can't get gift receipts which is a bit of a pain   I'll be spending the whole of Jan changing everyones pressies   

Lou-e - How are you honey?   Thinking of you   

Mrs Hoopy - Glad your app went well - all set for tx 2009 - it's going to be a great year fo us all  

MrsMac - Hope you enjoyed you bubble bath an hot choccy  

Hi to anyone I missed  

Take care 

Emmy xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
  After much tears and anxiety over the last 48 hrs i can count myself as officially preggars    Bhcg levels were 80 the other day and have more than doubled to 190 today, so things looking fine for us at the moment. They actually said that at 80 the other day they were happy enough with that not to do repeat and that would just book scan but to be honest that told me nothing other than was pregnant and definately am glad that i pushed to have a repeat as feel much happier to know that its doubling.
My first scan was meant to be xmas eve, but theres no way i would want to have a scan done then just in case it was bad news so have put it off to the 29th, and if everything is fine then it still will be a couple of days later...am sure they think i'm mad   
Cars- Well done on ET, officailly PUPO, the 2ww will fly in...honest       
Jen- Your scan sounds fine, 12 is a resonable no to have and think mine were measuring around that size too....this one will work out for you chick   
Thanks to u all for the lovely messages of support over the last few days, it means a lot    
Lxxx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































Lottie- GCRM  OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Due date 20th Dec as will be delivered at 34weeks.

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Starting Jan 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Stimming Going well at 8 day scan

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- 

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- PUPO 2 8cell embies on board OTD 16/12/08  

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI  3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Stimming

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi


Lou-e-                                          so pleased for you. Hey you and me have been on this thread for so long it is so good to be congratulating you. You must be over the moon. Try to take it easy and relax. Easier said than done though eh! Sometimes I felt waiting for scan was worse than 2ww. Have a fab Chrimbo.

Em- Have update you.


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks everyone for all the reassurance.  Am desperately wondering whether or not my belly's got bigger and if I have any side effects but think I'm fine which is worrying me.  Did you lot feel anything at this stage?  I know I am just totally paranoid but can't help it.  Just hoping everything has grown for next scan on Monday.    

Lou-e - Will say congrats again!!!!  Glad all is well.  

Emmy - Am missing you as a cycle buddy!  I'm just as useless without you - was nice being useless together!    

Suzee - I'm sure everything will be fine and your scan will give you the reassurance you need.  

Sadie - Good luck with the Christmas shopping.  

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lou e      now feet up mrs so many congrats to you both well done    for a happy and healthy pregancyxx

jen your wee embies are sounding great checked my chart before replying and i had roughly the same size and number the last time (which was my most successsful) so      sent your way

hi to everyone else
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

lou-e - fantastic news, congratulations!!!      i'm so glad everything's okay!  now you relax and enjoy your pregnancy!

sadie - i can't ever imagine not being able to see past my boobs!    i'm very proud of my little bump but it's not yet so big that i can't see my feet!

mrs r - hope your kidney ultrasound went ok the other day.  

ranweli - hope the christmas shopping's going ok!  

cars - great news that you had your et on thursday!!!  and brilliant that you also have some frosties!  now rest up, put your feet up and get your dh to run around after you!  

jen - sorry, i have no idea how many follicles i had or what size they were at my first scan!  i didn't feel very different, just a bit bloated and a little uncomfortable.  keep positive, it sounds like your stimming's going very well indeed!    

suzee - you must have a lot more patience than me and my dh!  we were both desperate to know the sex of our little one!  it's changed the way we talk about the future - it's no longer "the baby", now it's all about "him"!  hope you're feeling okay, not long till your scan...  

emmy - make the most of that discount in next!  i don't get a discount where i'm working as i'm only a "temp" and haven't been there for 3 months yet.  


hi to everyone else, hope you're all well!  


wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

lou-e- big congratulaions to you and you family,keep relaxing and sending you lots of    ,


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just a quick post.

Jen- Good luck for tomorrow. Hope your follies growing nicely.              .

Mrs Hoopy- Chrimbo shopping almost all done now. Went on Friday.

Wishing- Am sure your bump is great. Love the new ticker. You must be so excited. We just want a surprise. After all the medical interventions we just thought it the only natural part of it all for us. But I am and have been curious. 

Lou-e- So pleased for you.

Hi to all

Love Sadie


----------



## suzee

Morning all

I'm just not having fun at all!!  Now I've got toothache!!  Managed to get an emergency appt for 3pm today (I hate the dentist!!)  kept me awake most of the night but I've bitten the bullet and phoned for appt which is a first for me as usually I put it of off as long as I can.

Cheered up over the weekend, have been feeling wee kicks here and there, still not tons or v strong but I'm pretty certain thats what I'm feeling also went looking at prams/cotbeds etc. found a great wee place in Hillington Ind Est called Babykins who sell everything!!  Still not made any decisions though!!

Looking forward to my scan tomorrow (want to enjoy it without toothache!!) I won't be back at work after so it will be Wed before I'm back on just so you know and I don't worry anyone.

Lou-E - I'm soooo pleased for you!!  Congratulations again!!

Wishing - your bump sounds nice and neat, mines HUGE!!!  Can't bend down to tie laces DH has to do them for me.  When ppl ask when I'm due they look amazed when I say April.  Had a weird feeling the other night that the one on the right is a girl  

Jen -   will be thinking of you

Cars - How you holding up?  Going stir crazy yet?   

Anyway better get on, do some work booooo!!!!

Take care everyone, think of me in that dentist chair at 3pm, trying to restrain myself from bolting straight back out the door!!  Oh and its a new dentist I've never seen before, my dentist left (he knew I was nervous and was really good about it!!)

Suzee xx

ps I can't stop eating cheese!!!


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

was hoping for some advice from anyone that has experienced ohss, i have a mild form of it, tummy is very swollen     and am really worried its going to get worse, i have been drinking water non stop, rang gcrm and they said to wear flight socks and drink lots and take paracetmol,  anyone else had it??  

love Cars


----------



## JJ1980

Sorry Cars know nothing about it.  Hope you feel better soon. xxx

Suzee - Hope you got on okay at dentist.  There is nothing worse than toothache.  At Easter I cried like a baby when I couldn't get an appointment until the next day!  

Sadie - Lucky you nearly finished your shoppping.  Been trying to do most of mine online but get fed up easily!

Well a little me update.  Just back from scan.  Not sure how I'm feeling to be honest as only have 5 decent sized follicles.  On one hand, am v pleased to have 5 after last time's disaster but, on the other hand really expected much better results this time round, with all that 'the first time is a trial' thinking.  Am worried that we now won't get to transfer stage.  Praying that they are the 5 best eggs ever.  Can't do any more.  Think EC will be Thursday but clinic calling tomorrow once they have blood results to confirm.  The 5 'OK' ones are from 15-18mm and the rest are still only 9s and 10s so not much chance of them doing anything.  Wonder why with a supposedly good AMH my body just doesn't do what it's supposed to!? Got to try and stay positive.  This tx stuff is a blooming nightmare!

Love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen were is your    mrs 5 is so much better than last time and it only takes one to make  a baby your sizes are sounding freat 15 18mm is def the size they want you could even get some frostiesxz out of those sizes    good luck on thursday(cause it will be going ahead  )  

cars sorry have  no idea how ohss works or how to treat it but if the gcrm are saying water and paracametol then thats what to do your 2ww must be a nightmare but worth it in the end  

sadie i am so jealous all your shopping done i ve done most of it but still have  a few bits to buy not wrote a card or wrapped  anything yet  i always leave it to the last minute and end up running around like  aheadless turkey 

wishing congratulations a bay boy that is so wonderful have you thought of any names yet or are you keeping them a secret

emmy we could be cycle buddies this time as we are hoping to start on day 21 in january  

mrs r how are you not heard how your appoiment went hope everything was ok

hi to everyone i ve missed

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## vonnie15

Morning everyone,

Hope you are well.  Jen, as Mrs Hoppy says it only takes one so sending you some   for Thursday.

Wishing congrats on the save arrival of your baby boy.

We got our referral in from the GCRM for our nurses assessment and I saw that they ask for various blood test results and smear results, we had all these done at ERI so do I need to get them redone or can I just get these results and pass them to the GCRM from my GP?  Do any of you know what the protocol here is or am I best calling the clinic?

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## suzee

Cars - Sorry I don't know much about OHSS, I was lucky enough not to suffer from it.  Hope you feel better soon  

Vonnie - I think you'd be best to call clinic although they might say have them done again there (so they can charge you ...oh I'm so cynical!)   Or one of the girls you had their tx at the GCRM will let you know.

Jen - 5 follies thats great and great sizes too, as you say way better than last time and as Mrs H says it only takes 1!!!!!  You'll be PUPO in no time!!  Good luck on Thrusday     

Well my trip to the dentist ended up with me having an extraction!!  It was so strange because I only started having toothache at the weekend and couldn't see/feel any cavities.  Turns out it was a tooth that was filled years ago which was filled quite deep and its been just waiting to 'go'.  Did I just not start blubbering when he said it would have to be an extraction how embarrassing   just blamed it on the hormones, then started blubbering again once he'd done it!!  Anyway mouth tender now and jaw bit sore (it was 2nd last back tooth) but no toothache!!  

Scan at 1:30, can't wait!!  Leaving here at 12 so time just dragging in now!!  

Be back tomorrow to let you know how I got on.

Take care,

Suzee xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
good luck today suzee you must have so many butterflies 

vonnie if you have had all your tests done in the last 12mnths they will just take copies or otherwise they need fresh sets hope this helps

well just off to work i hate backshifts  arghhhhhhhhhhh

take care
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## vonnie15

Thanks for the info Mrs Hoopy, think ours were done Nov 06 so will need to get them done again but thought this would be the case.  Got an appt with my Drs on the 24th so probably ask to get them done then.

Vonnie


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

Vonnie, we rang our gp and falkirk royal and asked them for copies of all our results which they did, GCRM are excellent and advised us to try and do this so we would not have to pay for them again, the only tests we had to pay for was HEP B and C but if you have a copy of these then your fine, also my spear test was done about 2 1/2 years ago and i just requested a copy from my gp and collected it that afternoon! So just ask ERI for copies and they should do that no problem!

Jen, five good sized follicles is great, i     that EC goes ahead Thursday     

Suzee, you were very brave, i would have freaked out!!  

Love to everyone


----------



## JJ1980

EC is going ahead on Thursday morning - Yay!!!!       Have just had to go and buy myself a nightie!  Got HCG jab tonight at half 7.  Think I feel a bit more positive today.  Would go so far as to say i'm excited! Even think DP is a bit excited which is unheard of in the history of tx!   Not worried about op at all.  Only concern is getting to ET stage, which is prob going to be Saturday. 

Vonnie - My GP did all my tests for nothing.  Didn't even let on that they prob aren't supposed to be done on NHS and he never questioned anything.  As Mrs Hoopy says you'll need them redone so they are up to date.

Suzee - Oh dear!  At least your toothache will be better now! Hope scan went well for you.

Cars - Howz you today?

Mrs Hoopy - Thanks for the PMA chat!  Hope work wasn't too horrendous.  

Speaking of work - Do you think if I have ET on Saturday then I'll be ok to go back to work on Monday?  Am a teacher so no heavy stuff involved and should be quite an easy week.  Lots of Christmas concert rehearsals and then on holiday from Friday.  Feel bad taking time off coz it's our concert next Tues night and I'm supposed to be backstage.  It's only a 2 teacher school so if I don't go they'll be really struggling. Just wondered how I might feel after everything.  What do you lot think?

Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## elinor

Quick post on here (I was at GCRM recently, but also been at ERI, so hope you don't mind me intruding)

Vonnie 15 - GCRM were lovely and I got my GP to send copies of all my results from everything fertility related (have also been to MFS in manchester - when there was no sperm in scotland!), as he had copies of most of it; and they also arranged the other tests for me so I didn't even have to pay for the HIV and Hep repeats (again, they need to be in the last 24 months - some are within 12 months, some 24). Only difficulty with that was practice nurse reluctant to take blood for HIV (repeat test, only reason I need it fertility treatment) without me having counselling first, and even more reluctant to give a copy of result. Actual GP was fine, and GCRM were also lovely about me getting the most from the NHS. Good luck with it all!

Jen - five follies is fine, please do not stress. You may even get more by Thursday, but if you don't just think that maybe they are the best quality ever (and at your age that's more likely!!)    Positive thoughts!

Sorry - please forgive me for butting in but I just wanted to post a bit. 
Good luck to everyone else
Elinor x


----------



## Cars

Jen, i am feeling so much better today and tummy is gone down a wee bit,

I am delighted that you are having et on Saturday,      , EC is great by the way, you will not remember a thing, and they will tell you immediately how many eggs they got which i was suprised at, also they make fab toast with marmalade and great tea   , you should be out around 11 if you are going at 7.30, and just try and drink as much water as you can until et,  my dh came in with me to et and that was fine as well, its over so quickly and the nurses tell you everything thats going on, if you get chris(think she is the embryologist) she will tell you all about whats going to happen before you go in, also they will try and ring you every day between ec and et to tell you how your little embies are doing, i would say that if yuo rest all day saturday and all sunday you should be fine to go back to work, just make sure you dont lift anything, try not to stress and drink loads of water, you are also allowed to take paracetmol so i think that helped me quite a lot,    everything goes ok for you xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Jen- fantastic news about your follies, and good luck for EC thursday, like the others say its nothing to worry about and really is quick and painless and you won't remember a thing     
Cars- how you doing on your 2ww When is your official test date hun    
Glad to hear your feeling slightly better now, no wonder you had mild OHSS with all they eggs you got
Yvonnie- I had all my screening bloods done before too but they wanted them within the last year so just asked Gp and they did the works for both DH and myself (even had to register Dh as a patient as has been so long since hes been at Dr) and was not a problem until we tried to get copies of results from Gystapo at reception- they must have special 'rude' training for Gp receptionists    ::
Suzee- Hope scan goes fine tomorrow, bet your looking forward to seeing your babies again, hope your over the dentist trauma  
Mrs hoopy- I'm the same as you with xmas, always start mega early, even have all DS wrapped up(during my 2ww) but somehow always end up running around the last few days before. We are having xmas dinner at ours which means yours truely catering for 10, am dying to tell my mum etc that am pregnant so that i can sit back and let them take over and totally 'milk' it but Dh not allowing me to say anything til after scan    
Sadie-How are u chick?? Yeah it was nearly getting to the embarrasing stage how long we had been on here hoping for a BFP, 
Thanks again ladies for all your kind words and good wishes, I'm still trying to get it to sink in that i'm pregnant and also totally stressing that something will go wrong again. Have such a range of emotions right now i don't know what i'm about, was in tears last night as went in to give DS a kiss before i went to bed and was overcome with guilt as he has been our world for the last 5 years(and doesn't he know it) and feel so guilty that i would ever love another child as much   Bonkers i know- can blame the hormones!!!
Hope everyone else is well 
Lxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi girls,

Thanks for the advice, gave the gcrm and they confirmed we need to get the bloods done again so off to the gp I go again!!  Got another question we had tx before in edinburgh do I need to request my notes from the clinic to pass to the gcrm or is that something they do independently of me.

Ta
Vonnie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

sadie - i totally understand you wanting to wait for your baby's birth-day for the surprise of finding out whether it's a boy or a girl.  it will be a truly wonderful surprise, well worth waiting for!    

suzee - glad you managed to get a dentist's appointment but sorry to hear it turned out to be a major pain!  hope you enjoyed your scan today and are now feeling a little more relaxed and reassured that your wee ones are doing well.      i have a feeling that my bump will keep on looking on the small side as i'm quite tall and most of my height is in my back (makes me sound awfully weird-shaped!) which i've been told means the baby sort of has more room "inside" and doesn't need to stick our so far!

cars - i didn't actually develop ohss but i was at risk of it just before ec.  pat advised me to drink milk and have steak for dinner!  glad you're feeling a wee bit better and hope you're managing to get some rest.    positive thoughts for your embryos...       

jen - stay positive!       it's going much better than last time and like mrs hoopy says, you do only need one!  it's totally a personal choice whether you go to work on monday, some people do, some people don't.  sorry, that's not much help is it?!  i didn't have a job to go to as i'd just taken voluntary redundancy.  good luck for thursday!  happy thoughts, happy thoughts...            

  


lou-e - it can't be long now till your first scan!  is it before christmas?  hope it is so that you can totally milk it on christmas day and sit with your feet up and a plate of hot mince pies while everyone runs around after you!  i'm definitely looking forward to that bit!     try not to worry.  i know it's difficult but everything will be absolutely fine and this time next year you'll have to buy presents for your expanded family of 4 or 5!!!

mrs h - we haven't seriously started to discuss names yet.  we've got a massive book of baby names (why do they call it that, surely they're adult names too?!) but have so far only got as far as laughing at the worst names we can come up with!  day 21 in january can't be far away!  if you have a regular cycle do you know when that might be?  this is the one!       

vonnie - sorry, i think i must have written a confusing post somewhere - our baby boy hasn't arrived yet, he's just a wee 21 week bump just now!  when we started our tx at the gcrm we gave them copies of all our records from the gri including our test results and they were happy with that.  we still needed to have our hiv/hep b/hep c tests but the gcrm recommended that we ask our gp to do them to save us having to pay for them.  our gri tests were all done in dec 06 and jan 07 but we didn't need to have any re-done for the gcrm (mar/april 0.  in order to pass them over we had to contact the gri and pay to have copies of our notes sent to us at home.   

elinor - hiya, don't worry, you're not butting in at all!  good luck for your tx in the new year...   


hope everyone else is well!

wishing x


----------



## suzee

Morning ladies,

Well saw and heard two lovely little heart beats yesterday!!  I still can't believe their mine!!  Doc pointed put their lungs, kidneys, heart chambers everything and we even caught one up to no good!!  Kicking the other in the head!!!!  So much for precious little darlings eh      Think theres trouble ahead!!!  Doc said they won't let me go by 38wks if I've 'not went on my own' and twins on average deliver about 36 wks.  So not got a clue now about when to say they're due to ppl, just say April-ish.  Didn't find out flavours but asked doc if he knew and he said 'oh I know everything!!!'  

Jen - I'm sooooo pleased they've confirmed EC tomorrow, the best bit is when you're just about to 'go under' and talking jibberish (in my case I told Alan the aneathestist (sp?) that one of my fish had just babies!!).  I felt worse after EC than ET so I think by Tues night you should be feeling ok, just don't be doing anything strenuous/heavy lifting.  Enjoy the kids concert!!   

Wishing - I'm not v tall (5ft 2) but ppl have said I'm neat for twins but I sometimes think they're being polite, well they don't want to shout 'hoi fatty put the tub of lard down!!'    Can't believe we're over half way there, this time next year they'll be what, 9/10 months old!!  Can't wait for xmas next year!!   

Hope everyone doing well, have a good day

Suzee xx

ps my 3 yr old niece has came up with 2 names........Dora and Diego Hmmmm let me think about that!!!!


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone, Apologies for going AWOL , sorry I've not been on for a week, dont know where the time gets to 
Been busy with xmas shopping, tutoring & some family things so its all been go!!!
Had hosp last wed for my kidney/Urinary tract ultrasound & unfortunately things with my kidney aren't good , its showing signs of back pressure again which indicates some kind of obstruction, prob due to my endometriosis  I'm now waiting to have a CT scan with dye injection so they can see how things are flowing (or not!) through my urinary tract! Flaming endo has so much to answer for!!!!  Not sure what the action plan will be, will need to wait til after the CT scan 
Think we're still going ahead with our consultation with Marco on the 20th despite the kidney stuff, so much I want to ask & find out!
I'm on CD20 just now so between kidney pain & ovulation pain the last few dys I've been driving myself insane!!!
How's everyones Crimbo prep going? I'm kinda half organised 
Off to work soon so I'll need to keep the personals short............

suzee - your scan sounded fab!!! double trouble going on in there!! hope youre feeling better now & its lifted your spirits. Is the mouth healing ok? 

Jen - good luck for EC tomorrow!!! Here's to some good quality eggies luv  

wishing - fab news about the flavour being 'blue'.....so gald your scan went well!!! Good luck with narrowing down the boys names 

lou e - so pleased that everything has worked out for you & congratulations Mrs!!! Im sure those hormones aredoubling away as I type! Congratulations!!!!!

Cars - hope you're feeling ok   good luck for OTD  

Ranweli - hiya luv, what you been up to?

sadie - whats happening with you luv? hows the super duper bump doing? Big Boobs can be a right pain at the best of times  I'm a size 10 with bloomin' 34G's ....not ideal for finding a dress as nothing ever fits perfectly. It scares me that if I ever get preg they'll get even bigger, lol!!!!!

Mrs Hoopy - so glad your appt went well & you're impressed with GRI so far, the nurses are really great. Jan will not be long coming round once all the festivities are over with! sending you lots of luv n prayers for the bst news ever in '09!!!!!
Mr Hoopy - what about that result on Sun?  Guess what? 1st time ever I've been lucky in the ballot for Castle Greyskull on 27th!!!! You had any joy? You going tonight? Its going to be a cold one, hope theres a few goals to heat us up 

well thats as far back as I can remember  sorry to everyone else I missed 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Jo1968

Hi Glasgow Girls

Remember me a blast from the past!! Sorry haven't been in contact for ages but trying to take a back seat but have still been keeping an eye on things.

Jen - Well done on getting to EC, I bet you're really excited. Can't wait to hear how things go and best of luck.

Lou-e - Congratulations so happy for you.

Sadie, Suzee & Wishing - Can't believe how things are moving for you guys, I won't be long. Can't wait for the birth announcements.

Well we're currently saving for our next go at GCRM but still trying to have a life. Going away to work for 10 weeks in Leicester but only on a 4 day week which is great and the extra money from being away will really help towards that.

Sorry for the lack of personals but I wish everybody well and will continue to keep my fingers crossed that we all get our wish soon.

Jo xx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Jen- So glad to hear that ET going ahead. Just because you have 5 follies doesn't mean only 1 eggs per follie some have more than one. Good luck let us know how it goes. When will you ET be. That might influence work on Monday!!!!!

Cars- Sorry you have has slight OHSS. Glad your feeling a wee bit better. Hope you are not being driven mad yoo much.

MrsR- Sorry you got not great news. Hope they can fix things but you will be hoping that you don't need a stent again. Boobs really are a problem.

Jo- Good luck for your next cycle at GCRM. Hope you get the money together soon.

Vonnie- I think you need to organise your notes yourself. They copy them for you and you give them to clinic at least that what some of the other girls have done that moved from GRI to GCRM. 

Suzee- Amazing isn't it. You must be so happy and relieved. I think Kim's twins were the same. Kicking each other.

Wishing- I am glad my Chrimbo shopping done. Just need to finish cards and wrapping. Will tell you why in a mo!!!!!!!

Well went for scan today and placenta still covering OS. Completely now. They have said unlikely to move now except a miracle. They have said I can stay at home for Christmas and New Year then in hospital. They have also said not to be surprised if I bleed at some point in next 2 weeks and if I do am straight in and will not get out again. It would be unusual for anyone to get to full term and not bleed. If all goes okay I will have c-section at prob 37-38 wks. Baby is fine though and is approx 2lbs 13oz. Never do anything by half me. 

Anyway sorry if I have missed anyone am exhausted after my day.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sadie  sorry your placenta has nt moved yet (its got to be  a girl  ) but at least the baby is growing at a good rate and is doing fine fingers crossed you get to see christmas and the new year not in a hospital goonie  

vonnie i ve had to collect my note twice now and they say for data protection its easier if you get them yourselves 

jen congrats on et tomorrow how was your jab free night  they say that during your 2ww dont get stressed or lift anything i think if youre going to be off you will probably feel guilty about it and that is not good for babies so if your sure you wont do  anything that you should nt then you should do the thing that will stress you less(now that is  backward way in coming forward   ) good luck tomorrow and enjoy the toast its great 

suzee so glad your scan went well and your right about christmas next year all those toys  

cars  glad your feeling better how are you coping on the mad 2ww

mrs r sorry you never got the result you were looking for but your right to go ahead with appoinmemt with marco 2009 is our year mrs  

elinor welcome to the thread butt in more often its good to talk 

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyx


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

really nervous 6 days till otd and so worried,               Its horrible, every twitch you think is that AF arriving, need to try and keep myself busy!!

Jen, best of luck for tommorow     

Mrs Hoopy    

Sadie      

Mrs R- glad you are still seeing marco on the 20th,    

Suzie-I am delighted that you say your little miracles in your scan,      

Love to everyone xx Cars


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone - just a quick one tonight coz I'm up in Glasgow staying with my sis so my early start isn't even earlier!  Just been to lovely carol concert in Cathedral.

Thank you all v much for your good luck wishes.  Not feeling at all nervous.  More worried about phoning in sick in the morning so getting DP to do that again.  Will be on tomorrow when I get home no doubt so hopefully will have some good news!

Love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Well maybe news not as good as I would have liked.  Only got one wee egg.   The good news is that it is mature enough to use but it's 50/50 whether or not it'll fertilise/survive the night so need to wait to get the phone call tomorrow to see how it's doing.  Chris the embriologist (who is just lovely!) said it looks like a good egg but it's down to nature now.                                 

Have to say I found EC easy peasy.  Was over in a flash and I'm feeling absolutely fine.  No aches or pains or anything.  Have decided I'm going to go to work tomorrow because I don't think I could bear sitting about by myself (DP working) all day waiting on call or knowing it's all over.  At least if I'm at school I've got plenty of things to keep me busy and keep my mind off everything.  And if it's good news then that's even better.     Burst into tears when I came round and was told the news - devastated.  But then, as everyone keeps telling me, it only takes one.  

So I'm on the couch this afternoon.  Think I'll do some Christmas shopping online or maybe just have a wee snooze!  

Sorry for the me post!

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Jen,

I am praying that your egg fertilises and survives tonight                    

I know this just the worst part waiting, think you are better off going to work tommorow, otherwise you will be driven demented waiting, take care of yourself  

Cars


----------



## bubbles06

jen-
sending your wee egg lots of vibes to be strong,and be the "one" for you and dp,


----------



## JJ1980

Aaarrrrggggghhh this is a blooming nightmare!!!!  Heaven help me if I get to the 2ww.   Got the two scenarios in my mind.  Meant to be my staff night out tomorrow night so on one hand thinking I will be thinking up excuses not to drink and on the other hand thinking I might just have to drink after all.  It is all just so horrible and there's absolutely nothing I can do about it!  Feeling very helpless.  

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

jen - sorry you didn't get the number of eggs you were hoping for.    try to stay positive tonight and remember that it does only take one.          

mrs r - sorry to hear your ultrasound didn't go as well as we'd all hoped.  do you know when your ct scan will be?  

suzee - great news about your scan, i hope it's put your mind at rest and you can relax now and enjoy your little ones!  

jo - it's good to hear from you and it's great that you're planning your next cycle at the gcrm.  new year, new beginnings...  

sadie - that damned placenta praevia!  arrgh, you must be feeling pretty frustrated?  the hospital are doing the best thing for you by taking you in after the new year and if they're going to deliver your baby early then you'll only be there for 4-5 weeks i think?  at least while you're there you'll be able to relax knowing that there's a midwife literally round the corner if you have any worries!  

cars - stay positive, no negative thoughts allowed!        


hope everyone else is well!

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

jen
remeber it only takes one     and its this one   
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## vickilou

Hello,

I am sorry to butt in -i am a newbie to this thread and very ashamed to say I have been a bit of a lurker of late-I posted last week in abit of a flap about timings of HCG -a big thank you to all that replied -it really did put my mind at ease.
I went in on the thurs am for ec and was nearly having kittens when they took me 40 mins late -I had convinced myself that I had ovulated and made dh go and get a nurse -he was mortified! I have never been so relieved to get into an operating theatre!!

Jen-     -I have heard many stories on this site of people getting only one egg and then getting a BFP.

Sadie-re placenta praevia- I agree, hospital sounds like it is doing the right thing and that you are in safe hands

Vonnie- it is always worth asking -hopefully your gp will be more helpful than mine -I went with the dont ask dont get attitude for HIV bloods etc and he said absolutely no way -I was quite annoyed really as he started going on about how the nuffield[where I was at the time] know exactly the score bla bla bla

Mrs R-sorry to hear about your kidney /endo issues-always good to get another opinion on things and marco knows his stuff

cars-  I am with you on the 2ww nightmare -I have 8 days to go but already feeling not very positive-I have had the worst cold and cough I have ever had these past 3 weeks and spent tues in bed with a 24hr stomach bug arrrrrrh!!!

Lou-e,Wishing,Suzee -congratulations to you all-hope you are all keeping well

Hello to ranweli,Mrs Hoopy and anyone else I missed

Vickilou xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Jen- So sorry things didn't go quite to plan. But like the others said only takes one. I will say lots of prayers for it to fertilise.                       .

That me finished at work yipee. Will post tomorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## Lottiepots

hello ladies and mr opt, 
sorry I've neglected this thread of late
have had a few stressies with my pregnacy, our littlest girl was thought to have stopped growing.
anyway, I am using my mob to type this so apologies for mistakes. the good news is that at roughly 12 noon today 3 little beauties entered the world. Anna, Ava and oscar were born weighing 4 pound 5, 3pounds 15 and 3 pounds 11. They were born at 32 weeks plus 5 days and 2 are in intensive care on cpap and oscar is breathing on his own.  We delivered due to size of smallest girl but she is a lot bigger than we thought going by estimated weights so we are really happy. Also our little boy had an amniotic band in the womb and due to this he has a cleft lip and palate and a partially formed left arm but he is just amazing and a little fighter.
recovery was rough earlier but I have now wakened in the middle of the night feeling much better(hence the post).
would like to thank everyone for all the support given from the beginning of this mad journey.

Kim, just seen your pm there. Glad to see you are still hanging in there not long now! 
Hoopies all the best for your turn at gri. 
Mrs r sorry to hear about your endo and kidneys but glad you are having a shot with gcrm.
sadie, wishing and suzee time will fly in now, well it did for me and just sinking in that I'm the mum of three wee people. Dh is so proud too and its lovely to see. 
Catt, congrats on the birth of your wee ne he sounds like a fighter.
ranwelli Hows things going with you? 
Jen, thinking about you and I know its a cliche but does one.
loue cngrats to u.
right I am off to top up morphine and to try and get some sleep. 
X
Ps. Kim would you mind posting the news in the triplet thread for me? Kinda hard trying to update from mob. X


----------



## suzee

Oh Lottie thats wonderful news, I can't see keyboard for tears I'm sooooo happy for you and DH. What beautiful names too!! The weights are good for triplets!! The three of them sound like little fighters, do you know when you will get them home?     [fly]CONGRATULATIONS X 3!!!!![/fly][/size]

Jen - I'm sorry things didn't go as well as you hoped but that wee eggie sounds like a fighter too!!     coming your way!!

Hi to everyone else,

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

hi lottie,

congratulations on the birth of anna, ava & oscar!!!

  

fantastic news that you're all doing well and i hope that your little ones are out of intensive care soon and you can enjoy your first christmas as a brand new family!

lots of love,

wishing xx


----------



## mrsmac

Congratulations Lottie! Brilliant news. Hope you are recovering well and babies growing stronger by the day.

Jen, hoping you get good news today 

Just a quick message to say hi. Braving Argyle St today for Christmas shopping, then work night out afterwards. 


All other ggs - have a lovely weekend.

x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lottie- CONGRATULATION ON THE BIRTH OF AVA ANNA AND OSCAR       hope you keep well and am sure the three of them are wee fighters. Good weights too. Will update list.

Jen- Am  for you.

Elinor- Have added you to list.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Starting Jan 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI 

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Stimming Going well at 8 day scan

Sarahb- Downreggin

Stacey2685- GCRM 

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI 

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM 

little miss sunshine- 

sammy1521- GCRM 

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI 1st appt 21st Oct 

Cars- GCRM- PUPO 2 8cell embies on board OTD 16/12/08  

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI  3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Stimming

Elinor- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

not been much happening with me, couple of days tutoring & trying to get more xmas pressies!
Today I'm cleaning the house so we can get the Xmas tree etc up 

Lottie - WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!!  The names you have choosen are really lovely!  I hope they all continue to do well & you can get home soon! Wow its gonna be one hell of a different Xmas this year for you Mrs!!! Really chuffed for you  Cant wait to see pics when you get a chance!! I'll keep your new wee family in my 

mrsmac - good luck with Xmas shopping, I went to Braehead yest & it was manic!!! You'll be well in need of a few vino's tonight atyour night out.....enjoy!!

sadie - great thats you finished work now  Enjoy a relaxing few weeks, cram in as much sleep & crappy tv as poss!!! Shame about that placenta (I'm opting for a boy causing touble already!!!lol), hope you can hang on in at home for as long as poss   

vickilou - good luck on your 2ww, when's your OTD?   

jen - thinking of you lots hunni & really hoping & praying that the 1eggie is a wee fighter & fertilises into a good quality embryo for you!!!! Let us know how it goes, in the meantime I'll keep up the   &  

wishing - still no news of CT date yet!!  Rang hosp to enquire today & they said that there is a fairly lengthy wait so all patients are categorised depending on their urgency, she wouldn't say how urgent mine was so I'll need to hang fire & wait for an appointment coming thru  I'm drinking lots of cranberry so I'm hoping that might help a bit! How you doing?

cars - the best of luck for next week sweetie, keep thinking nice positive thoughts & no AF is a good thing!! Loadsa luck hunni!! 

Mrs Hoopy - 2009 has got to be a better year.....it cant possibly be any worse for me what with all my kidney capers early on this year then 2 failed ICSI's & then the cancer news with my dad & now my blooming kidney again.....aaaaagggghhhh!!!!!
2009 will be our year filled with lots of positivity & nice things    Hope you  & Mr H have a nice weekend!!

luv, luck n babydust to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Lottie excellent news on your triplets safe arrival. You go rest honey and well done you getting all three to those weights fantastic.

whippet x


----------



## donn1

hi lottie

many congrats on ure 3 bundles of joy and i wish the five of u love luck and happiness,

am due to start icsi on the 31 jan as thats day 21  so begins the roller coaster, turned 40 on wed and having family do tomorrow so looking forward to that tho am loaded wi the cold  but am sure a few sines will kill the bugs of  lol

love and luck to all

lindsay1


----------



## JJ1980

Lottie - Many congrats on your new family!  Great news!    

Got some good news of my own too.  My wee eggie fertilised!!!!  Yay!  Chris called this morning and said it was one cell but it had 2 wee indentations so would probably divide again at least once before I get it back tomorrow.  So got ET tomorrow at 9. Am sooooooo excited!!!! Poor DP thought it was bad news when I phoned to tell him coz I was in tears.  Just so happy.  I know there are loads more hurdles to get through but am just so pleased to get to this stage.

Sorry all me again.  Got to go get ready for my alcohol free staff night out!  

Loads of love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Lottie            , Delighted for you and your new little family!

Jen, I was thinking about you today and checking FF all day to see how your little egg did, I am delighted for you!! Chris is such a nice person, she'll take good care of you tommorow   

I have been getting little pains in my tummy yesterday and today and just praying that AF stays away, very emotional this morning, my poor DH keeps hugging me and just being so lovely, i hope my little embies stick, 5 days till otd             

love to everyone


----------



## vickilou

lottie- Congratulations Fab News!!!

Jen -Way to go!!!!!! Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!!!!

Cars- Feeling the same as you on this 2ww!

Take care !
Vickilouxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- So pleased for you. That wee embie a right wee fighter. Good luck for ET tomorrow.           .

Cars and Vicki- Thinking of you girls the 2ww is really tough. Sending you loads ot sticky           vibes.

Love Sadie


----------



## vonnie15

Jen, just wanted to say for your et good luck tomorrow

Lottie, fab news on your new arrivals.

Sadie bet your so glad work is finished now. 

Just a quickie from me as DH is on a works night out and I'm just going to bed to read my book

Take care everyone
Vonnie


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Lottie-      Huge congratulations on the birth of your triplets, you done fantastic to get so far along as you did and sounds like all the babies are doing great. thanks for updating us, was beginning to wonder what had happened to you   
Jen- sorry to hear that Ec didn't go as well as you had hoped, but great news that your 1 wee egg fertilised and is going back where it belongs      
Cars- 2ww nearly over for you now, how are you feeling??   
Vickilou- the 2ww is just horrendous, but hang in there, when's your official test date?   
Sadie- am glad your getting to spend xmas and new year at home, at least thats a bonus, hope you've got a laptop so you can keep us all up to date with your progress   
Take care everyone Lxxx


----------



## hoopy74

for you today Jen, good luck

lottie as they say all good things come in 3s, congrats


----------



## whippet

Jen so pleased for you honey not long till you PUPO

whippet x


----------



## JJ1980

Yay - one wee embie back on board!  Have to say I was expecting to feel some sort of difference but, as most of you know, you don't!  All went fine.  Can't believe how straightforward everything is.  Was in and out in no time.  Love everyone at the GCRM.  They're just so great!  Am feeling v positive about it.  Kind of feel like the major hurdle was fertilisation and now that's by with then there's no reason why my chances of success would be any less than anyone else's.  Let's see how long the PMA lasts eh!  

Should probably say just now that I really appreciate the support from everyone on here.  Don't know how I would cope without you lot!    

Cars - Not long now.  Hope you're feeling ok today.  Got everything crossed for you.  

Vickilou - How are you doing?  How long have you got left to wait now?  

I hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.  Sending DP out this afternoon for a Christmas tree.  It's the first year he's picked one by himself so it had better be big or else!  

Love to the best ffs ever! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Jen,        , delighted for you, relax for the weekend and get pampered by DP!! You are officially PUPO      


Vickilou- How are you getting on with your 2ww ? Its a lot harder that i thought it would be, i am counting down the hours until Tuesday! Whens your OTD??        

Lou-e and Sadie, I am much more positive today, no AF type pains or anything so just praying i get to tuesday without the dreaded visit from the old witch        Sadie, you must be thrilled to have finished your work,   

  
Love to everyone


----------



## JJ1980

Cars - Glad you're feeling a bit better today.  xxx

Forgot to say OTD is Boxing Day. 

And DP back with tree and it's lovely. This is the best day ever!

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

sorry not been on,just a litle post for now iam lost in all this wrapping paper   ,

lottiepotts-congratulations on your three wee bundles,anna,ava and oscar,beautiful names and what great weights for triplets,iam so happy for you all and will keep you all in my    that they continue to be the wee fighters they truly are,  

jen-great new about about your wee gladiator embie,sending you lots of sticky vibes,take care hun,xxx

hi to everyone else,hope your all doing wee and bumps are behaving,love 

ranweli


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL MAY 2009 BRING EVERYONE GOOD LUCK AND HAPPINESS

        

       

           

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Starting Jan 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Sarahb-

Stacey2685- GCRM

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting Nov

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Officially PUPO 2 8cell embies on board OTD 16/12/08  

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Elinor- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

lottie that is fantastic news congratulations on all three of your gorgeous babies and what great names congratultaions to daddy as well

jen great news as well feet up mrs as much as you can  and    all the way this is the one

off out tonight for my christmas night out and will have  a few wee glasses of vino when i am there so thank fully no work tomorrow  

hi to everyone else
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- Fab news. Have updated list. Officially PUPO. Will send lots of          sticky vibes and          .

Just a quick post folks as family coming for dinner. DH helping me so better go rescue him in the kitchen.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Ooooh Sadie - v excited at seeing the PUPO update on the list!  Thanks.  Hope dinner goes ok.  My DP loves being in the kitchen which is great for me coz I'm completely useless.

Mrs Hoopy - Enjoy your night out.  I had mine on Friday and shocked everyone by not drinking.  Am starting to get concerned about the fact the everyone considers me some sort of alcholic normally!  

Ranweli - Hope you've not wrapped yourself in all the paper by accident!   Saw an ad today for this wee tape dispenser that goes on the back of your hand.  Think I might get one!

Lots of love to everyone and thanks for all your good luck wishes.  Appreciate it!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- I got one of those tape things. They are quite good. Mea gadget person too.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone, how are we all? 
I've had a nice weekend, feeling all Xmassy now cos we've got our tree etc up!!
I love this time of year!!
Got my xmas dinner menu all planned out now as well. If only I could get a wee deal on 2mobiles for my mum & my FIL then I'd pretty much be sorted!!  
We were at the football on sat and then it was home for a chinese (spare ribs & chicken chow mein, yummy!!) plus the Xfactor!!! Alexandra was brill on the night but still wanted JLS to win . 
Yesterday was xmas deccie mania DH put the lights on tree outside but 1st gave it a 'haircut' with a pair of garden shears & a kitchen knife!  Poor thing  Actually looks nice despite its violation   
I'm feeling ok kidney & endo wise at the moment but awaiting the onslaught of AF any day now......least it'll be gone for santa coming  still no word on my CT scan, I'm gonna ring them for an update!
Its this sat we've got our appt with Marco, actually looking forward to it! Do any of you know if you pay the consultation fee on the day or are you billed altogther?

jen - congrats on that one wee super duper embie! Glad its back safely onboard & is hopefully dividing way & making itself at home! Good luck for the 2ww & OTD....at least there'll be lots going on over the festivities to take your mind off the 2ww xx

mrs hoopy - how was your xmas doo? hope you're not hungover mrs!!!

ranweli - wow wrapping up the pressies, you are organised!!! Good on you!

sadie - how did the family din dins go?

cars - you still surviving hunni?  Will you do a HPT tomorrow? wishing you all the luck in the world!! 

vickilou - you staying sane babes? when is your OTD? Good luck!!! 

Chip - roll on your TX starting on the 31st!! Hope 2009 is your year!

lots of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls, sorry havent been on for a while but have been working lots of extra hours in the run up to Christmas and also quite a few wee nights oot!

Jen - Wow - lots been happening to you - congrats on being PUPO - I have a good feeling about both of us this month          Maybe Santa will bring us a really special pressie this year cos we have been very good girls   

Lottie - Huge congrats to you and your DP      Welcome to the world Oscar, Ava and Anna  

Mrs R - I think we paid the consultation fee at the time - sorry - I guess thats not the news you wanted to hear     Hope your AF not so bad this month  

Mrs Hoopy - Hope you enjoyed the nite oot - and especially the vino - I have decided to indulge this Christmas too and just ignore the fact that we are TTC naturally - reckon its more likely to happen that way   

Ranweli - I am in the middle of wrapping pressies this morning - good chance cos DD is alittle under the weather today so we are staying indoors  

Cars - I have everything crossed for tomoro   

Vicki - Hope you are surviving the 2ww - its a killer isn't it  

Well DD and I are havin a wee day in the house today cos she is a little under the weather - plannin to get lots done but we'll see - already spent half an hour catching up on FF   

Take care 

Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Mrs R have to agree with Em in that you pay your consultation fee and for ovarian reserve if he does that at that time on sat. 

whippet x


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

I had promised i wouldnt test early and just did with a clearblue digital, it came up a BFN,       Pat at GCRM had said the earliest to test was tommorow, have read loads of stories where the result can differ day to day, any advice going crazy


----------



## sandee2002

Hello

Just a quick update, on my details. Not starting icsi till jan. Hope all have a great xmas. Good luck jen.

sandy


----------



## JJ1980

Oh Cars - You are a bad girl!     Have just been reading a thread on the peer support board about testing early and getting a BFN and there were loads of girls on there who had gone on to get a BFP.  Keep up the PMA until you get to OTD as only then can you know for sure what the result is.  Thinking of you and sending lots of    vibes your way.  

Emmy - We have been good girls haven't we!  Got my fingers crossed for us.  Hope the wrapping went ok.  I've got blooming loads to do still. 

Mrs R - Lucky you being nearly organised!  Am very jealous!  Good luck with your appointment.  And yes you do need to pay for consultation at the time.  Least it makes the final bill a teeny bit less!

Love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hiya girls and guy,

mrs r - i'm doing great thanks, growing by the day!  good luck for your appointment with marco!  and yes, you'll need to pay before they'll let you out of the gcrm!  

lindsay - not long till your cycle, just christmas to get our of the way first!  new year, new beginnings...  

jen - great news about your wee egg!  keep that pma going through your 2ww!  

cars - why don't you try another test tomorrow morning?  i know that these days the tests are supposed to work at any time of day but there would be more hcg in your urine first thing in the morning.  and remember that a digital test only gives you a yes or no answer - you can't see a faint line as opposed to no line.  am i making sense?  good luck for tomorrow, i really hope that you do get a positive result...  

vickilou - how're you doing?  stay positive!  

ranweli - hope you managed to find your way out of the wrapping paper!!  

sadie - love the christmas themed list!  


hope everyone's well!

wishing x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Cars- Hope you get the result that you pray for tomorrow, fingers crossed for u honey   Look at what happenened to me, my home tests were positive from 14 post EC, but then that day when i went into GCRM they only got a very faint +, so different tests can certainly make a difference   
Wishing- I detect a note of sarcasm about the paying before you leave GCRM, twice we have just arrived at the desk to clerk in and the girl has said 'can i take a payment off you'    definately very business like at times. The day i had EC was feeling quite sore and had already had paracetamol and they offered me a voltarol and was surprised that i didn't get invoiced for it...in fact DH was questioning whether i really needed it or not   . Oh and about an hour after we got back 'homecare' were on the phone wanting payment for my extra 3 amps of menopur that i had!!!
Jen- Glad to see that your feeling really positive about things, it definately helps to have a very strong PMA, hopefully you will get that extra special xmas pressie  
Emm- Hope your DD is feeling better soon, is she really excited about xmas My wee boy is mega excited this year, and we are like big kids just watching him, can't believe this time next year we will have a little brother or sister for him   ... although he hates babies( too noisy and mess up his stuff)...hopefully you will have another little one too by then   
Mrs R- Hope your appointment goes well on sat...a consultant on a sat...you might be in for a huge bill  
Sadie- Hope all is well with you x
I'm patiently waiting on my 1st scan...not..but feeling more positive about things every day that passes...starting to feel a bit pukey so happy with that   , as last time (when had m/c) symptoms didn't really get too bad and looking back things like waking during the night for the loo etc stopped.....so am happy to be up and down every couple of hours for a pee   
Hope everyone else is good
Lxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Lou-e

DD is still not quite sure about Christmas as she is only 2 1/2 but she knows she has to be good to get presents from Santa so that is a great help to us     One of my friends sent her a magic Santa key and she knows what it is for so she is quite possessive of it   Just pray she doesn't lose it before Christmas Eve or she may be inconsolable   

Hope all goes well at your scan - when is it?

Take care GGs
Emmy xx


----------



## vickilou

Hello,

its been very quite on here -everyone must be busy with chrimbo  

Cars -Thinking of you -fingers crossed  the early BFN turned into a BFP.

Jen - congratulations on being PUPO stay positive &good luck !!

Lou -e - when is your first scan ?

Hello to everyone else-Sorry no more personals - not concentrating very well today -OTD is Friday -TBH I would rather not test and bury my head in the sand !but GCRM are insistant that I give them/or send in a sample.Will defo do a test beforhand so I am prewarned !Will need to get some POAS as the only one I have in the house is the one that says not pregnant/pregnant -How I hate those- I like lines!!!!!!!


Take care 
Vickilouxx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi all,

Thought I'd have a bit of reading to do tonight coz I missed catch up yesterday but everyone must be very busy! Had our school concert last night so now completely knackered.  Glad its over coz the rest of the week is easy.  Was worrying coz it was a very long, stressful day yest that it has stopped tx from working but think that was just the tiredness!  PMA back today!  

Just wondering if any of you used Crinone after ET and how you got on with it?  I don't think it's all coming out of the applicator when I squeeze it coz when I take it out and squeeze it there's still loads there so have to put it back in and try again! And it all seems to be leaving loads of residue (TMI - sorry!).  Am not liking it v much at all!

Cars - Thinking of you today.  

Vickilou - Not long for you now.  Keep up the PMA.  There's nothing more you can do!

Lou-e - Bet you've never been so pleased to be sicky and needing to pee!  The joys!  

Wishing - Glad to hear you're expanding nicely!  

Lots of love to everyone - and just think, this time next week will be Christmas Eve - yay!                 
(sorry, was just looking for an excuse to use the Christmas icons!  )

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

BFN                more disappointed for my angel of a husband as he feels its all his fault in the first place, will be doing FET in February, any success stories would be great just now, totally gutted


----------



## emmypops

CARS - So sorry honey   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

cars so sorry this txt is anightmare but they are loads of success stories on here for fet you have sadie and wishing for two and loads others who i have forgot as they got bfps feb is such a short time away next time bfp  

vicklou  good luck tomorrow    

jen glad to see you have your    back you i ll have your own wee christmas miracle soon  

emmy glad your dd is behaving herself  another wee trick for christmas eve is santa does not come to children with dirty feet or slippers an old one my parents used so we would have to sit on the couch and not move after our bath   i think one year we were bathed at half past two 

loue glad your feeling like s**t and tired all good sypmtons   

hi to everyone else
finally wrote all our christamas cards out (who knew we had so many freinds  )) so feeling really good as been dreading it and putting it off for weeks
          so maerry christmas all our ff hope and pray that 2009 brings us all our most cherised wish     

mr and mrs hoopyxx


----------



## suzee

Cars - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Sadie and Wishing both got their BFP's with FET so don't give up hunny!!  Take care    

Sorry I've not been on, been off with the flu, still got it a bit and a horrible cough (which hurts my sides when I cough).  It really floored me, think it was 'cos I couldn't take anything except a simple linctus cough bottle.  Spent Fri to Tues in bed feeling very sorry for myself   !  Was feeling so crap that I didn't even go pick up my new car, DH had to go.  

Anyway just popped into office for few hours to catch up on anything that needs doing then off home again!!

Will do porper catch up later/tomorrow.

Take care and hope you all well,

Suzee xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- So sorry.   It is such a hard time for you and your DH. Give yourself sometime to heal and be together for Christmas. Feb isn't that far away and I got my BFP with FET that was my last go with NHS and was 5th IVF. So please don't give up hope. Meantime take care and am thinking of you both. I hope 2009 bring you good luck

Suzee- Sorry you not been feeling well. Glad to hear you are up and about now. What kind of car did you get. 22 weeks time going in for you.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- How are you two? I hope 2009 bring you good luck.

Vicki- Good luck for tomorrow. Be thinking of you.

Lou-e- Not long till scan now. I always felt that bit was worse than 2ww. Is you DS excited about Christams?

Em- DD Santa key sound exciting. Hope she really enjoys her day.

MrsR- Family din dins went fine. DH did a good job under my supervision of course. Sounds like you all prepared. My SIL put up our Chrimbo tree so much more festive in our house now.

Jen- You keep up that PMA       . At least you keeping yourself occupied.

Wishing- Time going in for you too. Are you ready for Chrimbo?

Whippet- Not long now eh!!!!! Exciting or what.

Sandee- Will update list  for you. Hope 2009 brings you good luck.

Ranweli- How you? Take it no news from hospital. I so hope you get started early 2009 you have waited long enough. Get back onto them.

Well am busy doing as am told. Had lots of visitors this week. Taking it easy and have been really tired. Think it is the aftermath of finishing work and trying to unwind from that. Am just about organised for Chrimbo just need to finish wrapping pressies and make sure I have not missed anyone. 

Went and bought wee white snowsuit for bubba and bought some tiny baby things just in case baby does and early appearance although praying that doesn't happen. Hence am following instructions to do nothing. Got midwife tomorrow so hope that goes okay. 

Kim and I were texting each other yesterday and saying how much things have changed in a year. This time last year her and I were totally miserable as we had just had failed cycles. Here we are this year not far off from having our babies. I say this to all who are waiting on their miracles please don't give up hope as things a have a way of working out. Perseverance is crucial although I know the disappointment you all feel. Never give up on your dreams.


Good luck to all

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL MAY 2009 BRING EVERYONE GOOD LUCK AND HAPPINESS

        

       

           

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Starting Jan 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Sarahb-

Stacey2685- GCRM

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Elinor- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Cars PM'd you dont lose heart honey  

Hoopies I hate writing cards bet you feel quite richeous now they are all done   Hope santa is good to you both.

Wishing are you getting big yet?

SBB yes its exciting and scary now. I have midwife this afternoon for my weekly row or thats how it feels its either my swollen ankles, my low iron count despite iron or my urine sample plays up. However been having some headaches last few days so actually looking forward to going to get checked out. Good luck with your appt. tomorrow.

Sorry no more personals need to go eat and hubby sleeping after night shift so will need to fend for myself  

whippet x


----------



## mrsmac

Cars, so sorry to hear your news   Take time out to look after each other and then focus on next treatment. I'm waiting til January/February time to do FET. Maybe we will be cycle buddies. 2009 will be our year to be mums 

Hope all other Gg's are well. 

I'm busy getting our house organised for the in-laws coming to stay. They'll be here for a whole two weeks!! Will be on FF for coping strategies I think. 

xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

sorry, i only have time for a really quick post just now - i'm starving!  

cars - i'm so sorry to hear your news.  don't give up hope though, try to stay positive about your fet.  we had a bfn from our first icsi cycle at the gcrm but went back a few months later for a natural fet and are now counting down the weeks until our little one's arrival in april!  fets do work so have faith that you will be one of the positive stories on here.        

jen - are you remembering to hold the crinone by the squeezy end (gently!) and shake the contents down to the opening end?  (before you twist off the end of course!)  if you're doing that, there will still be a bit left in the tube that just won't come out but that's ok, kind of like the way there is always some solution left in the syringe after your injections.  i also made sure that i stored mine opening-end down so that i wouldn't have to force the gel down with too much vigourous shaking!  and yes, the gel does start to get a bit clumpy after a few days, doesn't it!!  eugghh!  

hope you're all well!

wishing xx


----------



## vickilou

Cars- So sorry to hear that     feb seems like a lifetime away at the mo but i bet it will be no time at all.

Mrs Hoopy -my cards are all still unwritten -dont really have the inclination this year-I am always always  left with some that never get posted as I can never find the addresses! 

Whippet,Sadie and Suzee -time for you all to put your feet up!!!!!!!!

JJ1980 -Ditto what Wishing says about the crinone gel .hope you are doing ok on the 2ww 

Hello to everyone else!

Vickilouxx


----------



## JJ1980

So sorry to hear your news Cars but like the others have said Feb will not be long coming round and the wee bubbas in the freezer will be glad to get warmed up at that time of year!  

Wishing and vickilou - Thanks for advice think I sussed it last night.  For some reason the suction seemed to pull the gel back into applicator but worked out if I keep button pressed down it works!  Reminds me of that thing at the fair when you hit the hammer and the wee thing shoots up to show how strong you are!  

Lots of love to everyone else.  V sleepy tonight so sorry for lack of decent personals.  Been getting the odd ache and feel like I've pulled my tummy muscles every time I move (like I've been exercising - which I most def have not been!  )  Not reading anything into anything and will just need to wait and see.  Am keeping busy and time is flying.  Away for weekend (coming up to Glasgow actually!) so will only be back on if sis lends me her laptop!  Have a lovely weekend everyone.  I'm on hols as of half 3 tomorrow - hurrah!

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

cars  take care of each other, give ure man all the words and comfort he needs and have ure time together where u can either just sit and hold hands or chat x

lindsay1


----------



## vickilou

Hello,

I absolutelty hate posting this after Cars bfn.  


but today i got a   
trying not to get too excited as i know the waiting for the first scan will  be as traumatic as the 2ww.
I do have  question for those who have had treatment at gcrm- they have not given me any more meds i.e crinone gel- is this normal ? 

Sorry no personals today!!!

Vickilouxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Everyone,

Cars just want to give a bit hug    hope you and DH are okay.

JJ1980 How you bearing up, thinking of you.

Sadie hope you are enjoying your maternity leave and hope you have a great Christmas at home. 

Mr & Mrs Hoppy how are you two

Hello to everyone else, DH is taking me out for dinner tonight, need to top up my protein so a juicy steak for me

Vonnie


----------



## suzee

Vickilou - Congratulations!!  Well done!! Waiting for the first scan is a bit of a nightmare, so waiting for the second, third and so on    Its all just one big waiting game but it is amazing to see your wee bubba(s) for the first time!!  What a lovely christmas you and DH will have, your last alone!!!!!!

Take care Suzee xx


----------



## whippet

Vickilou huge congratulations honey well done. GCRM dont give you any more crinone gel I asked too cause of the leaflet in the box but they say the research shows no benefit to being on it the 12 weeks so you are now flying solo  

whippet x


----------



## hoopy74

cars really sorry it really is a pure bast**d
the other sign of the coin vickylou really chuffed for you.
Probably says it all about ICSI AND IVF no happy medium, either works or it doesn't. As most of you know me + mrs hoopy in our 2nd attempt had the amazing highs of a BFP to the lowest of the lows when we went for first scan and hee-haw there, turned out to be a chemical pregnancy.

You keep with it and chin up and hopefully we all get there, January looks like our time again, should know next week when we see consultant on 23rd.
Anyways, recently been taking a back seat letting mrs hoopy do most of the posting but have been reading them.

      wish you and your families a very merry Christmas and even more importantly a healthy and hopefully lucky 2009

Take care x


----------



## buster24

cars so sorry to hear your news, But dont let it get you down, FET is the way to go, I have 6 fresh cycles, and it was my first natural FET that did the job for me, i am sure it is because my body hated all the drugs, during my FET my womb lining was the thickest it had ever been my a mile, it was amazing really. And SBB to all those goes and her we bubs is a wee frostie to. Keep your chin up.
Hope everyone is well, and ready for santa, i want my twins for xmas     
will keep you posted, or sadie will
love to all
kim xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
just back from shopping, awful!!!!!, iam now off for a lovely bath and then into my cosy clothes for the night.

Buster-not long now hun,loving your new ticker,what if you end up with christmas babies,how wonderful that would be.  

cars-sorry to hear your news,keep strong hun and enjoy christmas with your lovely dh,all ready for your wish to ome true in the new year,  

vickylou-big congrats to you and dh,the best christmas present ever  ,the scan date will fly in in no time, 

whippet-i bet your counting down the days!!hope your well, 

sadie-hope you have a lovely christmas hun,as it sounds like the new year will be hectic at the hospital but all worth it when you have your wee buba in your arms,  

jen-how r u on the 2ww,when is your test date? sending you lots of pma and sticky vibes,           

hope everyone else is ok and all the bumps are growing nicely,

ranweli xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks, just quick update from me as I'm in agony with a nasty AF 

Got my CT scan date.....its 31st Dec so hopefully I'll find out soon after whats what with this kidney!

Yesterday we had our initial consultation with Marco Gaudoin at GCRM, went really well & the guy is a gem! He's proposing that because of my endo I should go on prostap for 3mths before our TX to totally suppress the endo. So I'm thinking it'll prob be April time when we get going with the icsi.
Its good that at GCRM I'll be using different drugs, diff embryo grading system & all in just a different approach & clinic etc.....really hoping GCRM can help us fulfill our dream  !

ranweli - hope you had a nice relaxing night after all that shopping! I was in Braehead yest & it was heaving!!!

Kim - hope you get the twins arrival as an early xmas pressie.....get scrubbing those floors, eating curry & bit of 'hows yer father' if you can! 

Hoopys - all the best for appt on 23rd!!! Onwards & upwards for 2009 eh!!

Vickilou - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! well done 

jen - hope you're staying sane babes, I'm really rooting for you   

whippet - how did you get on at midwife the other day?

sadie - hope your midwife appt went ok too! Glad you've been taking it easy! Can you update me on the list as starting ICSI poss April 09, cheers

suzee - hope you're feeling better now after that nasty flu 

cars - so sorry hunni that it wasn't to be this time Try to get over this & spend lots of quality time together. All the best for your FET next year 

DH is on hols now til 5th jan so we've got quite a bit on our agenda.....might not get on as much as I'd like these coming weeks so I'd like to wish everyone a very merry Xmas & all the best for a bright, happy & prosperous 2009

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Hi All,

Thanks for the great messages, feeling better the last few days, just cant wait to get started again!

Vickilou, I am really happy for you, it gives me hope!

Jen, how are you doing on the 2ww?

Love to everyone


----------



## SBB

Hi


Vicki- Congrats to you            will update you on the list.

Cars- Gald you are feeling a wee bit better it's a rough road this one.  

Jen- Hope you are doing okay on the 2ww. It gets really hard the 2nd week sending you        sticky vibes and         .

MrsR- Glad you appt went well sound really  . One of my other FF was on prostap 4 3 months to suppress endo and now she 9 weeks pg after her last cycle. So I hope this does the trick for you. Good luck with CT scan let us know.

Ranweli- Yip can't say am looking forward to hospital stay but as long as bubba okay that's all that matters. Just hope I can get access to internet so that I can keep up with all of you. Have a fab Chrimbo and hope you get started in New Year.

Vonnie15- Thanks you have a good Cjrimbo and New Year too. Hope 2009 brings good things your way.

Well was at midwife Friday and all well with bubba. But she was not happy that I was still at home with grade4 placenta praevia. She phoned hospital and I have to phone my Consultants Secretary tommorrow to see if the plan has to change. Hope not. Really want at least Chrimbo at home. Have got a bag packed though so all set to go if anything goes wrong.

Update on Kim- She has had a weekend of not feeling great. She is away to hospital tonight to get check up so will keep you all posted.

Hope everyone else getting ready for Chrimbo.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL MAY 2009 BRING EVERYONE GOOD LUCK AND HAPPINESS

        

       

           

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM OMG
























































2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

Kim- GCRM  OMG





































EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

vickilou- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Starting Jan 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Prostap for 3mths then starting probably April

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Sarahb-

Stacey2685- GCRM

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thats great news mrs r that you have a different treatment plan this time 3rd time lucky for us both this time    have  a great christmas 

vicklou congratulations you must be over the moon has it sunk in yet  

cars glad to hear your feeling better fet is the way forward

sadie fingers toes and legs crossed you get christmas at home send our prayers to kim

mr h brothers has just had  a baby boy weighing in at nearly ten pounds     really happy for them both but dreading the first visit 

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls and boy!

Hope you are all well and getting all organised for Christmas.


Cars - really sorry to hear your news, thinking of you and dh  
There seem to be loads of FET success stories, hope you are soon one of them 

Lou and Vicki - congratulations on your results girls, hope you're both ok.

Hoopies - great news you're getting started soon, good luck for your appt tomorrow.

Mrs R - great news your appt went well, GCRM seem to be working miracles, it's all looking good  

Sadie - hope you manage to get Christmas at home  

Ranweli - how was your bath?  Hope you and dh have a great Christmas together 

Vonnie - how was your meal out with dh?

Jen - hope you're managing to stay sane  

Emmy, Suzee, Suzi, Wishing, Ruth - how are you guys getting on?

Also, just wanted to post to wish everyone a Happy Christmas and hope 2009 is a great year for you all and we have lots more BFPs on this thread....

           

Lots of love,
Boo x


----------



## hoopy74

thanks to every1 wishing us luck in our appointment tomorrow, should be clearer of when we start. like mrs h both of us looking hopefully for a jan start. 

although we are at GRI to mrs r GCRM are s*it hot, really are 2009 going to be a good yin for a few of us on this thread positivity all the way. 

everything happens for me in a week xmas new year then my birthday on the 3rd, mrs h says she is going to leave me for a younger model!!!!!! be 35 it doesnt bother me bothers her tho!    good news that day tho is i'm in hospitality at celtic park probably for my last beer b4 treatment so will most definetly enjoy!!!!!! i know mrs r you will appreciate that 1


every1 else enjoy festivities x


----------



## vonnie15

Just a quickie as I don't know when I'll be back on during Xmas.  Just want to wish eveyone a merry christmas and here's to us all gettingour dreams answered in 2009.

Boo, mean out was fab and steak was fab, unfortunately I'm feeling sorry for myself today as I was up all night being sick, not sure if its food poisioning or the dreaded Christmas sickness bug, not feeling great today but just drinking loads of water and praying th DH doesn't get it!

Sadie, good luck and I hope you have a nice Christmas at home.

Good luck and now going to go back to bed  

Vonnie


----------



## Cars

Hi All,

was just wondering, we got a referral letter from ninewells to get on the waiting list i presume, do i tell them about gcrm?? afraid that they will not put us on the waiting list if they know we went private?? know it happened to someone in edinburgh??


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- I would just keep stoom. Nothing to do with them if you go private and waiting list might be quite long. I would just go for your appt and see what waiting list is like you can always postpone your appt if it coincides with your FET at GCRM. That just my thoughts.

Hoopy's- Good luck with appt.

A wee update on oor Kim-

She is in labour.          . She went to day care today and had a plan for c-section next Monday. Dr decided to examine her cervix before she went home and low and behold 3 cm dilated. Having a few contractions but she says pain not too bad. So will keep you all posted.

I got call from hospital today too. I have to go for scan next Monday 29th just to check growth and placental function. If all okay to stick to original plan for admission 14th January. Whew!!!!!!! Chrimbo at home as long as no bleeding.


Love to all

Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Pleased to be caught up on everyone's news.  Felt like my right arm had been cut off this weekend with no ff!  

Have to say I am feeling absolutely fine on 2ww.  Still doing the 'I think it's worked'/'it's def not worked' thing but to be honest, although I will be disappointed obviously, I have geared myself up for the dreaded BFN so I am prepared and won't be too gutted.  That way if it does work I'll be doubley excited!   That's my thinking anyway coz I can't afford at this time of year to be devastated!  My friend gets married on Saturday (the day after test day) and I'm bridesmaid so staying at hers the night before, which is test night.  So if it works I'll be over the moon and if it doesn't I can join in with the wedding drinks, especially at the after party on Sunday as prob not the best idea to get wrecked whilst I'm the bridesmaid eh!

Symptom wise I really have nothing to report.  The odd twinge and AF type ache but not sure what that means so will just have to wait and see.  Haven't been tempted to test but bought tests today and now quite keen - but don't worry   I won't!

Anyway, enough about me!  

Sadie - Great news about Kim!  Looking forward to next update!  Glad you're getting to stay home for Christmas.

Cars - Glad you're looking forward.  I always think that's the only thing to do with this tx stuff!  I too would keep quiet and see what they say.  

Vonnie15 - Sorry to hear you're not too well but better now than on Thursday!  Get well soon and have a lovely Christmas. xxx

Boo - Am as sane as ever!   Have a lovely Christmas. xxx

Mr Hoopy - Age is only a number eh!  That's what my very old DP always says anyway!    Have a good week. xxx

Mrs Hoopy - Am sure you'll get through the first visit as hard though it'll be. I had to sit through heaps of baby chat yesterday as one of the girls in my group of friends has just announced she's expecting.  On the positive side for me she's moving Down Under before the baby is born so no first visit!  

Mrs R - Sorry to hear the witch is giving you grief!    Glad your consultation went well.  GCRM are lovely.  Hope appointment on 31st goes well and you get everything sussed out! 

Ranweli - Thanks for the sticky vibes! Test date is Boxing Day so only 4 days to go.  Has flown by.  Hope you're all sorted for Christmas.  I've still got blooming shopping to do and I haven't wrapped a thing yet!  


Vickilou - A huge congrats to you!   What a fab Christmas present!  When is your first scan?  Are you going to GCRM for it?

Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## suzee

Morning ladies,

Cars - we were private with the GRI and they kept us on the NHS waiting during that, I don't know if we're still on it, I'm not sure when they take you off?  When you get pg or when you have babies?  I wouldn't bother telling them though, Ninewells may be different.

Saide - Fantastic news about Kim!!  Soooo excited for her!!   evrything goes well for her and her wee bubbas!!.  Fingers crossed you have no bleeding and get to spend Xmas and New Year at home, take it easy and no running about (running you say..... ok fast waddling!!! )  

Jen - Not long to go no!!         Hang in there girlie!!

Hoopies -   with appt today!!  I was under the care of Dr Scott Nelson, lovely guy but v quiet spoken.  Will hear how you get on soon.

Well better get off, do some work!!  Only in half day today and tomorrow yippee!!  Will have to brave Sainsburys this afternoon though, will need my battle face on  !!!

Suzee xx


----------



## JJ1980

Aaargh where has my PMA gone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So much for my big spiel last night!  I spent half the night awake and have been gutted all morning coz I've got quite bad AF pains and all the usual signs of it arriving.  So much for feeling prepared for bad news.  Am just convinced it'll all soon be over.  

The 2ww madness has finally got me!

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

hope you're all ready for christmas?  i'm working for a few hours tomorrow morning and then heading through to edinburgh to our parents' for christmas day.  can feel the wee one moving about a bit more often now but i still have a fairly neat bump.  it's obvious to everyone else now though which is reassuring - sometimes i wondered whether i was imagining it!

jen - not long now!  hope you're staying positive and thinking lots about your little embryo!  don't think about the "af" pains - it's not only periods that can cause that feeling don't you know!         you stay away from those pee sticks!  (not that i'm one to lecture really!)   

vickilou - congratulations on your bfp!!!      that is fantastic news, what a wonderful christmas present!!!  it's totally normal not to be given any more crinone gel though when we got our bfp at the gcrm i wasn't using any hormone support anyway as it was a natural cycle fet.  put your feet up and relax and enjoy the next 8 months!!!   

whippet - how are you doing?  can't be too much longer now...   

suzee - how's that big bump of yours?!  i'm still pretty small on the bump side but a friend at work told me at the weekend that i'm "looking pregnanter every day" which made me very happy!!  

mr & mrs hoopy - good luck for your appointment today, hope they give you a date for january!  hope you're both okay visiting your new nephew.  strangely, i found that being around babies actually really helped me to stay positive and focus on what we were trying to achieve - it was just pregnant women that made me sad (or mad!), especially the grumpy ones!!     

kim - you'll soon get to find our what the flavours are!  not long now...   hope the contractions aren't too bad.  

lottie - hope you and your new family are all doing well.   

cars - hope you're doing okay.     if you're worried about the waiting list you could just not tell ninewells.  it depends on your nhs board i think but in glasgow they keep you on the waiting list until you actually have a baby, regardless of what treatment you may have had privately.

ranweli - arggh, christmas shopping!!     thankfully i was realy organised and did mine early this year so now i can just chill with my feet up!   

mrs r - i'm glad your appointment with marco went well and sounds like he has a good plan for you.  here's to april 2009 for both of us - and easter pregnancy and an easter baby boy!  good luck for your ct scan on hogmanay!   

sadie - hope you can enjoy christmas and new year at home (totally relaxed of course!) before you need to go into hospital.  how are you feeling apart from the placenta praevia?  (which i'm assuming you can't actually feel anyway!!)   

boo - how are you doing?  have you planned a date for your tx next year?  that is, if you don't get a wee christmas miracle!   

vonnie - hope you're feeling better soon and are able to have a nice christmas dinner!   


hope everyone else is well.

  in case i don't get on here tomorrow...  merry christmas!!!     


wishing xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just wanted to to say that prob wont be on for a few days as it will be so hectic at home,so wishing you all a great christmas and hoping santa brings us all lots of pressies,
                  


also just a quick message for kim-hope you are coping with the contractions and they arent too painful,all the best to you and your family,and the best christmas for you,xxxx 

jen-keep positive hun!      

ranweli xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi again,

sorry, cat - i meant to say in my earlier post that i hope your little boy is doing well and that you can enjoy your first christmas as a family.  

lots of love,

wishing x


----------



## SBB

KIM HAS HAD HER TWINS​
BOY 4lbs 6oz and GIRL 4lbs 8oz DOING WELL BREATHING ON OWN ALTHOUGH IN SPECIAL CARE. KIM SORE AND TIRED BUT DELIGHTED AND SAYS THEY ARE GORGEOUS​
LOVE SADIE 

        CHRIMBO BABIES


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL MAY 2009 BRING EVERYONE GOOD LUCK AND HAPPINESS

        

       

           

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Starting Jan 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Sarahb-

Stacey2685- GCRM

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM Starting 5th Jan 2009 Prostap

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Starting Jan

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Elinor- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU ALL    

Jen - Hang on in there - it's not over yet     

Kim - Hope all goes well and look forward to hearing your news  

Sadie - Hope all goes well at your appointment and you can spend Xmas at home   

Sorry but "me post" coming up : Had an absolutely horrible night last night - thought my world was turning upside down    DH and I were in all evening just sort of busying ourselves with Xmas preparations - had a couple of glasses of wine but not enough to be tipsy - but DH started actin really strangely and got really loud and started acting drunk - eventually we went to bed and he was obviously not himself - I could smell rum on his breath. When I confronted him he eventually admitted that he had been feeling so down about the MS that he went through to the other room and downed half a bottle of rum and some whisky and now he was feeling ill . Next thing I knew he fell out of the bed and made such a noise that DD woke up - then he disappearred and I thought I heard him go out of the back door - I was out of my mind with worry - wasn't sure if he knew where he was or waht he was doing - I was so scared ! Eventually managed to get him to the toilet where he was violently sick. I cried most of the night    This mornin we had a wee chat and he said he felt really silly - but I think I have persuaded him to go and discuss things with his GP - he also says he is going to turn tea total so this doesn';t happen again . But what do I do - we have lots of alcohol in the house for Christmas - do I trust him or do I try to hide it all ? Why couldn't he tell me how bad he was feeling rather than bottle it all up and try to deal with it himself?

Sorry but just had to share all his with someone as DH doesn't want me telling anyone about the MS tests so don't feel I can speak to anyone  

Take care
Emmy xx

PS Congrats Kim - just saw your news


----------



## donn1

hi emmy

so sorry to hear this, apart from speaking  to gp get him to phone the ms nurse specialist and she is lovely u can contact her thru switchboard at the sgh and they will contact her for u, she will be much more informative than ure gp, and is a lovely kind caring person, i have worked with her for years, hope this helps.

hope this helps

lindsay1


----------



## donn1

hi emmy

sorry meant to say her name is carol ferguson 

lindsay1


----------



## emmypops

Thanks Lindsay - I'll try that


----------



## donn1

hi emmypops

hope u get to speak to her, 
congrats kim on the births, hope all are well,
got my dates wrong for icsi and prostapt will be the 5 of jan and to have ec the week of the 1st of feb!! its a big reality check i can tell u

hope all are well, and not too knackered with the shops and run up to santas big day

lindsay 1


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi there everyone

Just wanted to pop on to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and to say that I hope 2009 will bring everyone the happiness they deserve. 

Kim many congratulations on the birth of your twins and both such good weights you have done really well.

Jen wishing you all the best on your 2ww hope it does not drive you to crazy and that 2009 will be your year.

Sadie so glad to see that you will get to spend Xmas at home and really hope that everything goes well for you.

Suzee and Wishing I am glad to see that everything is going well for you both. I am also getting bigger everyday and can also feel the baby more and more as each day passes which is just an amazing feeling. I am beginning to think that I may be having a very active baby.

Emmy I am so sorry to hear that you are having such a hard time just now. I hope your DH will feel better soon. I think men just have a tendency to let their feelings build up before they will open up to anyone so please don't blame yourself.

Best wishes also to anyone I have missed.

Love Ruth


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy - Poor you and poor DH!  Sounds like everything has indeed got to him and he does need to speak to someone.  Personally I don't think you need to hide all the drink just yet.  Think he sounds pretty embarrassed by it all and hopefully won't do it again.  And as for not telling you, I have to say I think men in general are bad at discussing how they feel so don't take it too personally.  I know that my DP is exactly the same.  He keeps all his worries to himself until it all comes out in a sort of verbal explosion! I hope you can work through it all and remember we are here for you. xxx   

Kim - Many congratulations!       

Ranweli - Have a lovely Christmas! xxx

Wishing - I hope you're right about the AF pains!     Have a lovely Christmas in Edinburgh. xxx

Ruth - Merry Christmas to you too.  Have a great time! xxx

Well, I think I'm a bit better than I was this morning PMA wise.  Still having the odd cramp but not as bad and no sign of the witch yet.  Did have my first outburst of tears tonight - which again is a sign AF is on it's way.  I truly hope not but have no symptoms of being pregnant at all.  

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Kim's- Twins are called Sean and Hollie.

Will do personal tomorrow am going to see Gran.

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
iam back,i could not resist seeing if kim had had her twins,

kim-big congrats on the arrival of sean and hollie,a perfect wee family for christmas,   

sadie-so happy for you being able to have your christmas at home, 

emmypops-thinking of you and dh,i hope he manages to talk about his worries and feels much more positive soon,many wishes and thoughts for you ,hope your wee one has a fab day tommorow,xx  

jen-keep the pma up,             

right thats me now will be on in a few days,

    


merry christmas everyone,
Ranweli,xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
  kim i am so over the moon for you all       what great names and weights for your longed for babies hope you get them home for christmas

sadie glad to hear you will be home for christmas also 

emmy men could nt you just   them some times it does sound like things have just built up for your dh try just to get back to normal and if that includes some booze then that is fine as chip says encourage him to contact the nurse  

chip the 5/1 omg not long now     

our appointment went well we just have to phone on day 21 and arrange if we can start so fingers crossed that should be the end of jan  our new nephew is gorgeous the first visit not to bad but feel like stamping my feet and throwing a tantrum "i want one!!!!"   

jen get that pma back mrs  or else this has worked for you  

hope everyone else is doing well and that you all have  agreat christmas and baby filled new year 

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## hoopy74

like mrs hoopy had said congrats to kim, very festive name holly suits at this time of year really like that name, take care

nearly there eh xmas and all those nutters that power buy 50 loafs and milk when shops are shut for 1 day, gets on my nerves. bah humbug, seriously awrabest all


----------



## JJ1980

My PMA is back!!!    Cramps have stopped.  No sign of AF.  Therefore there is no blooming reason why it hasn't worked is there!?  Have to say I now have absolutely no symptoms of anything - AF or pregnancy!  Will just need to wait and see.  At least tomorrow will go quickly.  I hope you all have a lovely Christmas and keep fingers crossed for more good news on Boxing Day!

    

Kim - Love the names!  Hope you are all doing well!

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - Glad appointment went well.  Not long now til you're back on the rollercoaster!  


Love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Em- So sorry you having such a rough time at what should be time to be happy over Christmas. I tend to think that your DH just bottled all this up especially with everything else going on he maybe didn't want to burden you with how down he was feeling about what may be round the corner for him. He sounds like he does need to speak to someone and I think it may be a good idea to encourage him to see the MS nurse, but you know what men are like he may not want to. I think that now it is out in the open about how he has been feeling the drinking episode sounds like a one off and I wouldn't go getting rid of all the alcohol as this may make him feel more awkward about it. Just try to put it behing you and have a good Christmas. Will be thinking of you.  

Jen- Good luck babe and remember that some people have no symptoms at all so it doesn't mean anything. Just try to stay  .

Ranweli- Thanks. Hope you are all prepared for Chrimbo. Have a lovely time.

Ruth- Glad to see you coming along nicely. Have al ovely Chrimbo.

Chip- Have updated you good luck for starting at beginning of year. Have a great Chrimbo.

Hoopies- Glad the appt went well. Not long till you get started. Mr Hoopy- Are you still taking your horse pills. Not long now to find out if they do the trick. Have a fab Chrimbo.

Kim has been texting me. Says the twins are doing fine. Her blood levels are down and need a blood transfusion so quite wabbit. Will keep you posted.


Probably won't be on for a few days. Hope everyone has a great Christmas.                hope Santa good to you all.

Love to all 

Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Guys

Thank you all so much for your lovely words of support - things are much better today and we are getting the place set up for Christmas Day for DD - just laid out the carrot for Rudolf and the mince pie and juice for Santa - and DH is just about to start assembling the kitchen !

Wishing you all a gret Christmas   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Just popping in to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas

whippet x


----------



## hoopy74

jen positivity all the way absolutely.

sadie to answer your question yes and my god i'm peeing green!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! quite funny really.

i'm on pc at half 7 xmas morn mrs hoopy still in bed and santa not been yet, get up mrs hoopy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

looking out window hardly a light on, when i was wee every light was on the wholw st.

anyways have a good 1 hoopies x


----------



## JJ1980

Hope you all had a lovely day yesterday.  

Afraid it's bad news from me.  Got the dreaded BFN this morning and to top it all off I also have the worst period ever!  I knew it was all over last night when I got a lovely lump of pink Crinone (sorry TMI!) so had my tears at bedtime and a few more this morning and now I've kind of accepted it.  Haven't broatched the subject of the next tx with DP yet.  He had said before that we were only going to try it this once and if it didn't work then it wasn't meant to be but I'm hoping he'll have changed his mind!  Will need to start saving again - prob be Feb/March before we'll be allowed to have next shot - to get my system back to normal.

So now am in full preparation for being bridesmaid tomorrow.  Plenty to do to keep my mind off things and can have a good drink on Sunday at the after party.  Staying over at the bride's tonight so there'll probably be some vino then too.  And might even hit the sales later.

Enjoy your weekend everyone!

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

jen-so sorry hun,you have been so positive on the 2ww,iam hoping you are ok and keep strong and lots of cuddles with dp,have a lovely night with the girls and a nice day tommorow,

ranweli xx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Jen- so sorry my sweet. This is devastating for you. Just takes some time. Am sure DH will come round in time. Hope you have a good nite and day tomorrow. Let your hair down.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Jen so sorry honey    

whippet x


----------



## mrs hoopy

jen
so sorry   just remember it takes time to get over something lke this
try to enjoy the wedding and the vino 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Oh Jen, my wee cycle buddy, I was really upset to hear your news   

You have been a real inspiration and so positive all through the 2ww - hope you manage to let your hair down at the wedding - we are all here if you need chat and cuddles  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

jen i am so sorry,      not fair    but hopefully your dp might be persuaded in time to try again, hope you have a good time at the wedding, thinking of you   

Hope everyone has had a good christmas, heres to a great 2009 for all my FF          

Cars


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

hope you all had a lovely christmas!

jen - i'm really sorry to hear your news.  hope you're doing okay.  

kim - congratulations on the birth of sean & hollie!  you were right - one of each!  hope you're all doing great!   

emmy - hope you and your dh are doing okay.  

lindsay - not long now till the 5th of january!  

ruth - glad you're doing well.  it's so freaky feeling your baby moving around, isn't it!  

ranweli - hope you had a nice christmas!  

mrs hoopy - pma remember!  your new nephew will soon have a wee cousin to play with!    

sadie - hope you had a nice christmas!  


hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for all your kind messages.  Wedding was great for taking my mind off everything until I noticed that one of my best friends was on the diet coke.  Said she was driving (which is not like her!) and then told me she found out on Wednesday she is pregnant.  I was gutted but think I pulled off the congrats.  None of my friends have a clue about tx so it wasn't like she was rubbing it in but just wasn't what I needed to hear.  And then she told me that another one of my friends is expecting too - great!    So went to the bar and got another large vodka!!! Told my DP who made the really sensitive comment of "I bet it didn't cost her 12 grand!".  So that wasn't helping my mood much.  

Anyway a few more drinks and I got over it.  Plus I just found out when I put the computer on today that DP has booked us a month's holiday in Oz in the summer - which we had thought about before but then if this tx had worked I would've been due first week of September so wouldn't have been able to make it - so he is back in my good books!  DP and I haven't discussed next steps yet but I am sure he won't need to much convincing to try again.  He just handles everything differently to me. I want to talk about everything whereas the last thing he wants to do is talk just now.  

Sorry for being all about me again but with nobody else to discuss this with I just need to get it all out!    So going to try and have a wee hour's nap just not coz we're back out at 3 for the after party!  

Have a lovely day and will try not to moan so much next time!

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone.......belated crimbo wishes!Hope santa was good to you all!
I've been having a great time & enjoying the festive fun & booze Was totaly spoiled rotten at Xmas with fab gifts!!!! (not that I'm complaining )
Having my ct scan on Wednesday morning for this blooming kidney caper...but after that I'm putting all the crap & rotten luck of 2008 behind me & thinking onwards & upwards for 2009!!!

Jen - I'm so sorry about your outcome hunni  Take your time getting over it & maybe jst focus on your hols etc for a wee while, Oz sounds amazing! Dont apologise for getting everything off your chest on here, thats what we're all here for & we've all done it! Hope 2009 is a better year 

Kim - lovely news about the safe arrival of Sean & Hollie.....Congrats! 

Mrs Hoopy - roll on day 21 eh, here's hoping you kick start 2009's BFP's  

MrHoopy - you had me laughing with your green pee's  The things we have to do on this ttc journey eh! How about your wee brucie bonus present from Skippy on the 27th eh? Still cant wipe the cheesy grin off my face  Get you Mr Hospitality on the 3rd eh......enjoy it, its always a great time at the corporate & here's hoping for another 3pts 

emmy - glad things have settled back down hunni, jst be there for each other & talk loads 

sadie - hope you're still keeping ok & resting plenty

well folks I need to dash as theres so much on my festive agenda 

I'd like to wish everyone a very healthy & happy 2009 when hopefully we'll have all our dreams come true

lots of luv Mrs R xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Haven't been able to get near pc as mother in law and dh's nephew are staying for at least two weeks. This is the first Christmas without dh's younger sister so really difficult for everyone. Dh has been working constantly so I've had all the entertaining, cooking, cleaning to do. I know it sounds awful, should be more understanding, but I am totally demented!!!! No privacy at all. Counting down the days til January 7th. 

We have our next app at GRI January 6th. Really wanted to have some time to ourselves that day but looks like, not to be. 

Jen - so sorry to hear your news. Hope you and dh are recovering. 2009 will be your year.

Emmy - hope you and other half are ok


Sorry for lack of personals. At work.


mrsmac x


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies!!

Hope you all had a wonderful Xmas!!  I had a nice Xmas, enjoyed not cooking for a change and Santa was v good to me!!

I'm finishing work tomorrow until 12th Jan so prob won't be on (don't have internet at home).  We're off up North on 3rd for the week so should be lovely, nice and relaxing and then have a scan on 13th when we get back.

Jen - I'm so sorry about your news, take care of yourself   

MrsMac - good luck with hosp appt and also with your houseguests!!  That would drive me crazy anyone staying for that long!!   

Emmy - How are you doing, hows DH?  

Hoopies - Great news re tx!!  Roll on day 21!!     

Sadie - Hope you're resting and taking it VERY easy!!   

Sorry for lack of personals but wanna try get as much done before I go off on holibags!!

Hope you all have a wonderful NEW YEAR!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi everyone,
Hope you all had a fantastic xmas and that santa was very good to you all   
Sorry not been on for a few days, just been really busy with either visiting or having friends and family round
Went for long awaited 1st scan today and am delighted to say that have one perfect wee blob on board with HB!!!!    We are both delighted but can't actually believe it, ovaries are still really enlarged but at least i know now where all the 'twinges' are coming from and she says hopefully they will settle down a bit in the next few weeks, but wee bubba looks fine so thats the main thing.
Jen- So sorry to hear about your recent BFN...big hugs to you and DH   
Will do more personals later, just wanted to let you know scan result
Lxxxx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r green pee not that bad really at least it's my fav colour!!!!!!!!!!! just about sobered up after saturday probably because me + mrs hoopy back at work and in all new year bummer 

how cold is it, does it not just annoy the pants off you, scrape the car going to work and back.

anyways back to treatment talk 2009 will be good for all i say again WILL be good.       

take care all


----------



## donn1

hi to all

hope santa was good to u all, am quite knackered as did all the cooking and the mad running about over xmas, second yr running of it too! hopefully next xmas someone else will do the cooking, lol, anyway heres hoping the new year makes all our dreams come true

as they say all the best !!!

lindsay1


----------



## whippet

lou-e fab news honey now you can start to enjoy it well done to you both  

Hope the New Year brings everyone what they deserve  

whippet x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
hope everyone had agreat christmas and are all geared up for a fab new year   

jen you must have done really well at the wedding not sure if i could have been that good an actress after my bfn  hope you both are doing ok and what a holiday my freind is moving to perth next year and cant wait for that holiday   

mrs r good luck tomorrow with scan i am sure after that 2008 can stay well in the dim and distant path  2009 is our year   

mrs mac omg inlaws you must deserve a medal i could barely cope with christmas day with mine ( sorry mr h  ) good luck on the 6th what is this apointment for

loue     congratulations you must be so relieved when is your due date now

whippet how are you keeping not long now any signs yet  

sadie how are you keeping 

kim how ae sean and hollie 

well sorry everyone but i am going to have a wee rant   
i had deceided    all the way and being an over sensitive  and parnoid woman  i put alot of faith into all the threes it will be our third time our third clinic our third doctor 2009 divided by three you name it and i can some how get it back to a three  and not sure when this happened but some b**Ger has blown my bubbles to be 1357 which is not ending in 1333 i saw it last night and could have cried ( getting all the parnioa in the now) so if anyone can tell me how to protect my bubbles i would really appreciate it 
anyway rant over off to work now(yesterday was first day back which probbaly did nt help the threat of tears)
mrs hoopyx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

well i have some good news,actually fantastic news, as you all know we have been waiting on the waiting list for nearly 2 years and this year has been a really emotional one with alot of set backs,well because of this reason our healthboard is going to pay for the people who have been waiting the longest to go and have treatment at the gcrm because the waiting list is out of hand and gri is so busy and cannot fulfill the 2 year limit,we recieved the letter on christmas eve and was absolutely         but at the same time so gratefully thankful,it was the best present ever and we have been on a high since the letter,i wasnt sure whether to tell you all,because i dont want to seem ungrateful about gri and understand we are so very honoured to have this chance,

mrs hoopy-you are not the only one to have their bubbles changed ,someone else had the same happen a while back,i hope you are right about 2009 being our year on here and we may even be on the 2ww together,    . 

kim-hope you and your wee ones are doing well,and you all had a lovely christmas,cant wait to se the piccies, 

mrs r-good luck for your scan tommorrow and iam sure 2009 will be a great year,  

mrs mac-you sound like youve had an eventful time,hope you still coping, 

whippet-see you are still with bump,not long now,take care,xx

sadie-hope you had a lovely christmas at home,how did your meeting go with the consultant after your midwife appt, 

jen-you are a very strong ladie,think i would been quite emotional,hope you and dp decide to have another go and austrailia sounds fab, 

lou-e- fab news about scan,you can relax a little now,  

wishing and suzee-hope your both well,  

chip-hi how are you? 

hi to anyone ive missed,and wishing you all a happy and prosperous 2009,

ranweli, xxx


----------



## hoopy74

GCRM are supberb ranweli wish it was us, lanarkshire would pay us bucky rather than put us to GCRM!


----------



## JJ1980

That's fab news ranweli - so do you know when you start yet?  

Lou-e - Fab news for you too.  Glad all is well with bubba. xxx

Mrs Hoopy - You be as supersticious as you want!!!  Whatever helps eh!   Not be long now for you both. 

Mrs R - Good luck with your scan tomorrow.  Like you I have been enjoying the booze over the festive - another couple of big days ahead.  Hope my liver is bearing up!  

Suzee - Enjoy your wee break.  Hope the weather stays nice for you.


MrsMac- You are definitely deserving of a medal - how on earth can you put up with relatives for that long!!  


Cars - How are you doing?   

Emmy - Thanks for your v kind words!  Definitely the first time I've been called an inspiration - been called many other things in my time though! n   How are you doing?  All set for new year? xxx 

Wishing everyone a very Happy New Year when it comes. 

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas. Sorry not been on been a bit tired and had a stressful day yesterday.

Went to midwife and they really not happy that I was still at home. Blood pressure up and have some swelling. Told to take bag with me to hospital as they thought I might get admitted. Anyway went for scan and consultant did it. On the abdominal scan still looks like a triangle of cervix covered by placenta but aby's head down. So she decided to do vaginal scan. She had to push baby's head up out of my pelvis which was quite uncomfy and looks like there is no placenta under baby's head so it has moved enough for me not to have to stay in hospital and prob try natural birth. They want me back on 14th to just check that all is still the same and then if I am favourable at 38weeks they going to induce me. But to top all that BP still up when they rechecked it so had bloods done and monitored for a wee while before being allowed home with my pre-eclampsia leaflet. Thankfully they phoned today and bloods have come back normal. But still to keep closed eye on things so to see midewife next week for BP check and is swelling gets worse to call them straight away. Oh this baby is determined to keep me and DH on our toes. 


Anyway enough about me.

Ranweli- Fantastic news honey and you take full advantage of GCRM. By all accounts they are fab and am sure it will bring you lots of luck. Did they say when you would be seen?

Lou-e- Wow so pleased that you have one wee HB seen at scan you must be over the moon. So exciting.

Mrs Hoopy- You sound really   about treatment. You can email one of the moderators to change your bubbles back but they unfortunately can't protect them. That is why I have my sparkly 7's so no-one could change them.

Mr Hoopy- Hey at least you shouldn't mind the colour of your wee. As long as it doing the trick that all that matters. My DH has been feeling the strain as he not been able to drink much over the festives. But he been for couple of pints today as things with baby don't look so immenent.

MrsR- Good luck with scan tomorrow hope you get sorted out. Sound like you have had a good time over last week.

Whippet- Not long now for you. Are you nesting yet? Or have you done all that already?

Suzee- Enjoy your wee trip away. Me and DH going away for a couple of days at weekend. Dr says it should be okay as long as wee near a hospital and I take my notes with me. So we are going to Perth so should be fine.

Jen- Sounds like you had a right day of it and not what you needed to hear. I guess it is hard when people don't know. Australia sound great. We got married there and it will be our 5th Wedding Anniversay in Feb. You will love it. My sis stays in Sydney and means that we can go and stay with her when we plan to go back at some point in next couple of years.

Cars- Howz you? Hope you had a good Chrimbo.

mrsmac- I love my in-laws dearly but can't be easy having them all staying. Hope you get some time to yourselfs soon.

Em- How did Christmas go? Hope you and DH had good time with you DD despite all your worries.

Chip- Hope 2009 brings you luck and that indeed someone else will be doing the cooking for you.

Well wee update on Kim- She hasn't been too well and needed a blood transfusion. She had a liver scan and has had some special tests sent to Glasgow and is still waiting on results. So hope all is well. I briefly saw her yesterday when i was there for my scan. Shaun is doing well but Hollie not feeding great but Kim is hoping that she will pick up in a few days but worrying for her all the same.

Anyway hope 2009 brings all my FF good luck.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

sorry, just a quick post!  went to the midwife this morning and everything's all well with the little one.  in the last week he's started giving me some proper kicks!  i can feel them from the outside if i put my hand on my bump but have never managed to get my dh to feel one yet.  i'm sure there'll be more tonight so maybe i should just get him to hold on to my tummy all the time!

lou-e - fantastic news about your scan - congratulations!

ranweli - great to hear that you're finally going to get to start your tx!  do you have a date yet?

jen - sounds like you're keeping very busy - look after that liver of yours!

sadie - great news that your placenta has worked it's own little miracle!  hope the bp and swelling calms down and you can stay at home...

hope everyone's well, i'll be back on after the new year...

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

sbb - please be careful when u are away as these wee bubs are so unpredictable!!

to all others love and luck for 09

lindsay1


----------



## JJ1980

SBB - V handy having relatives in Oz. DP's son lives over there with wife and kids so we've always got somewhere to stay too.  He's 45mins from city centre of Sydney in the southern suburbs.  We're contemplating emigrating next year if baby plans don't work out.  Glad all okay so far with bubba (well, relatively speaking anyway!).  

Wish everyone a happy new year and hope 2009 is great for all of us!

Jen xx


----------



## whippet

Just a short post to wish you all a very Happy New Year and hope 2009 is a fab year for everyone  

As for me saw consultant today to did sweep and gave us a date for tuesday for rupture of membranes if baby not here before hand, both nervous and excited.

whippet x


----------



## emmypops

Happy New Year everyone and best of luck to you all for 2009 

  

 



Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## gespo2002

Hi

Quite new to this and curently waiting on tx at GRI. Its great to hear everyone's stories and also to know that I am not on my own. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

HAPPY NEW YEAR hope this year brings us all our hopes and dreams and lots of healthy babies and big fat BFPS  

mr h is working to day and i am on call out duty until 8pm   so having a really weird day

good luck on tuesday whippet 

lydisay is it saturday you get your prostap injection good luck 

sadie glad baby is behaving itself better enjoy yourself when your away
hi to anyone i ve missed
take care
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## weecaz

Hi girls sorry I have been a stranger and not been on for ages.  Don't know if you guys remember but I got made redundant and I can't play on the internet in my new job and when I have been getting home at night have been whacked and just got a wee chance now to jump on dh's laptop.  I've had a quick look and all the usually faces are still around.  Hope you are all doing well and I promise over the weekend I'll jump on and catch up with everyone's storys (back to November)...how bad am I.

Hoopy's good the hear you are nearly ready to go.  We are at top of the list at GRI now, had an appointment on 22/12 and spoke to a nurse who wen't through everything and had tests and filled in all the forms and we are back on 15/1 so it looks like we will be starting (hopefully) in February.  I bet day 21 canny come quick enough for you two.

I'll be on over the weekend to catch up with everyone.  

P.S Happy New Year to everyone and plenty of PMA for 2009!!

X Caz


----------



## Cars

Happy new year everyone        2009 is our year!


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well think i have ate and drank for britain and feel like a stuffed pig, mrs hoopy my prostapt is on monday the 5 of jan, too real now, my life is mental just now as doing icsi, selling my house, or trying to as no luck  yet, tho was sold then all fell thru, getting married in july at the cartland bridge in lanark, dont know if any of u know it its gorg and trying to get a new job,, no wonder am geting more grey hairs by the day!! 

hope all are well, am not very good at personals so my apologies for those i have not mentioned but u are all in my thoughts and well wishes

lindsay1


----------



## Mrs R

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!

Here's hoping for health, happiness, BFP's & babies in 2009!

Hope you're all having a great start to the new year, my CT scan went fine on wednesday - lovely big bruise from the cannula but hey ho. I've to ring consultants secretary on Tues for next steps so fingers crossed!! My dads also got his 1st big check up next week so its doubly fingers crossed 
Once I know whats happening kidney wise I can get started with the 3mths of prostap like Marco wants me to have, looks like its gonna be April time for our 3rd ICSI 

Off out into Glasgow for dinner & drinks tonight with DH & our friends 

Its Football tomorrow & then Sunday I'm meeting up with the girls for some festive cocktails 

hope you're all having a good start to the new year

chip - good luck with the prostap

caz - not long til you get started, good luck

hoopies - you'll be kick starting very soon......prayers & good wishes coming at you   maybe we could all blow you some bubbles & get you up to 3333 for starting TX?

gespo - welcome to the thread 

whippet - its all happening for you luv.....roll on Tues, can't wait to hear your good news!!!! good luck

wishing - maybe you've got a professional footballer cooking away in that tum of yours with all those kicks  Has DH felt any yet?

sadie - sounding like better news with the placenta, keep taking it easy mrs and enjoy your time away with DH

jen - hope your managing to keep your chin up & are loking forward to this year! 

ranweli - wooo hoooo about time you got some good news luv!!!! when will you be getting started then luv?

well I better go & beautify myself for tonight 

lots of luv
Mrs R xx


----------



## donn1

HI TO ALL 

Iknow i am prob over reacting but over last few days have been gagging and vomiting at strong smells, now i know day 21 is on mon and its probably something daft but as a nurse i am used to these smells for over the last 20 yrs and it was my other half that commented and said do u have something to tell us, now he has set the seed so to speak and am afraid to get my hopes up and wonder if its too early to be having the gagging etc am ^idiot

hope someone can make some sense of all this 

lindsay1


----------



## JJ1980

In much better mood this week as finally got the courage up on Hogmanay to ask DP how he felt about trying again and he said okay!  He did also say that this was definitely the last time but tht was what he said last time too.  So going to leave it til March which gives me a couple of cycles to get back to normal and to try and lose the stone I seem to have put on since the summer!  Also should work in well with my holidays from work again.  Feeling so much better as I know I have been a bit funny with DP since test day but now I know it's not all over yet things are great between us.  Just hope it blooming works this time!

Hope you all had a great New Year!

Jen xxx


----------



## whippet

Mrsw R hope you get some answers from your CT scan those kidneys of yours have given you some probs   

Chip - no chance you could be naturally pregnant??


As for us roll on tues. for induction cant wait just so desperate to meet him/her and trying hard not to think of the labour part before hand  

whippet x


----------



## mrsmac

chip1 - we had our wedding reception in Cartland Bridge Hotel, 7 years ago in June. Loved it. I'm sure it won't have changed. Wow, are you going to have a busy year!! Good luck in achieving all your dreams.

Jen - nice to hear you're having another shot at treatment. Here's hoping this will be your time.

Thanks so much to all you lovely ladies who have offered sympathy about my house guests. Looks like it will be Wednesday before they go back home - DAY17!!! Look forward to having a self indulgent night all to myself. 

Back at GRI Jan 6th to see whatever consultant is on duty. Plan to print off ICSI questions on this thread to take with us. Keen to talk to someone before we start FET. 


mrsmac x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

mrsmac, the cartland bridge is so lovely and we are getting married in the grounds then a meal in the conservatory for 30 folk and a big do at night in the landermer suit, cant wait, but apprehensive also, 

lindsay1


----------



## buster24

just a wee quickie, babies still in special care    but doing really well, i have been kicked out which i am really upset about, i am feeling much better but had a really bad time after the birth, with pre eclampsia and HELLP syndrom, requiring a transfusion and liver function was really off. Cant wait to get them home, when i get a few minutes i will post some pictures, i am so blessed, i just adore them and cant still believe that they are all mine.
hope everyone is well, off to bed as back to hospital first thing.
take care
love kim xxxx


----------



## whippet

Kim you sound like you been through the mill honey but glad that you and the twins are all doing well now. Take care and rest when possible   .

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi all

Happy New Year everyone.

Whippet- Good luck for Tues honey. You will be a mummy soon.

lindsay1- Did you get prostap and speak to nurses about symptoms? Lets hope my wee one behaves has done so far and weekend away was unevetful that goodness. Was good to get away and very relaxing. Just what we needed before the baby arrives.

Kim- Thinking about you and twins. Hope not long till you are all a wee family together. Your house is going to be chaos but so much fun. It is hard to believe after time eh and I will be joining you soon. The shop has contacted me to say our pram has arrived so am excited but am just going to leave it at shop just now until nearer due date. Did you get your twin buggy form America?

mrsmac- Good luck with appt tomorrow. Hope you get some answers.

Jen- Gald you feeling better and had the chat with DH. They always seem to come round somehow. Think it because they love us so much.

MrsR- Glad you scan went well. Hope that it means you can go ahead with jabs. April will be here before you know it and lets hope the wait is worth it. Fingers crossed for your dad too. 

Weecaz- Good luck with appt on 15th hope you get started after that. Will update list.

Gespo- Welcome to thread will add you to the list. Hope your time goes in quick.

Wishing- Hope you had a nice festive. You must be getting big now. Am quite uncomfy at times and heartburn is a pain. But it will be worth it in the end.

Em- How's things? Whe is you DH due back at hospital?

Mrs Hoopy- What date are you due to have prostap?

Well we had a nice weekend. Baby behaved. Just rested ate and slept which was great. We were at the An Lochan at Tignabruich in Oct and got a voucher for free night bed and breakfast either back there or at their Inn called Tormaukin in Perthshire. So we went to Tormaukin Inn. Was fab and staff and food were great. Would definately recommend it. It is just about 6 miles off A9 and not much there appart from Hotel but we went up to Perth for the day and had wee look around shops and stopped for hot choc. Just what we needed before the fun begins.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Starting treatment again Jan 2009 Natural FET waiting on AF. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Catt77- GCRM 

Whippet- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap ? 30/01/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM appt with Marco 20th Dec

Ranweli- GRI Waiting to start. Hopefully Jan/Feb

Aphrodite31- GCRM Waiting to start

Suzi- GRI

Steffie- Waiting to start

Jen- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Sarahb-

Stacey2685- GCRM

Doozer- ?

Emmy- GCRM Starting 2009

Tracy- GRI

Talitha (pickle)- Nuffield

Ophelia-

Elmo- GRI

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- Down Regging 08/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM starting 2009

Chip1- GRCM Starting 5th Jan 2009 Prostap

Weecaz- GRI Appt 15th Jan

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Starting stimming wk of 12th Jan 2009

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM Officially PUPO  

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well !

Sadie - Glad you had a relaxing break - just what you need before the fun begins   
DH doesn't even have a date yet for going in - although the consultant told us he waould try to get him in before Christmas    Typical NHS  

Kim - Hope you get your wee cherubs home soon so you can start being a wee family  

Whippet - Best of luck for tomro - can't wait to hear your news  

Mrs Mac - Good luck with appt tomoro  

Mrs R - Hope you nd your Dad both get good news this week  

Chip - Any news? Have you done a test yet ?

Weecaz - Looks like we may be cycle buddies - will try to do a better job on you than I did with Jen last year   

Well we are starting tx this month ! Ordered my drugs today and due to collect them 13 Jan thenstart pillpopping 15 Jan! This is our last try with my own eggs so hoping for a wee miracle this time round - especially since last tx was abandoned cos of low response    

Right am off to cut up my Christmas cards and make some labels for next years pressies  

Take care 
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

did a test neg as thought it would be ahh well!!!! got prostapt today not sore at the time but stingy after, some flushes this evening,  hope all are well, buster 24 hope ure wee ones are getting stronger by the second, i remember u going thru all ure treatment the last time i was here about 2 yrs ago, well done u 

lindsay1


----------



## Tashia

Hi folks

A long overdue hello & catch up - we moved home end November and we had only just got back from a 3 week holiday in Cape Town (to visit my folks) and then Xmas and getting an internet connection - I am only really just back online....  Sorrrryyyyyy for being missing in action for soooo long!  I also claim Oliver as being a real contender with my time - cannot bring myself to let go of him!

Oliver is a wee star - just over 5 months now and a wee gem!  Still keep pinching ourselves!

Have not really read much of the goss - just went over the wonderful list that Sadie STILL does - what a wonderwoman you are dear!  Wow - so much has happened!!! Well done to the new Mummies and well done to the new Mum's in waiting - enjoy being preggies - still miss my bump days - even though looooooovvve being a real Mummy now!  

Well we went into the GCRM again today - we have 2 frosties in waiting and have decided to strike while the iron is hot - so to say - and are going for it again this month - crazy or what!!!!  Greedy - perhaps - but I dont like the idea of our 2 little embryos sitting in the cold - want to get them out and defrosted and see if we can extend the magic of the GCRM...  I think we are addicts to tx now!!!!  Anyway, witch due tomorrow or by later this week at the latests - so in the we go again!  Eeeeek!  However realise that as the 2 frosties are blasts there is less of a chance of a viable thaw etc - so trying to keep feet on the ground...  If we only ever have our wee darling Oliver - we will be forever grateful - how blessed we have been when we had begun to see a future of being just us and no little ones...

Anyway, I feel a little insensitive going on about it - as realise we may sound greedy - but cannot help but share that we are diving in again!  Never had a FET so going for a natural cycle and will see how we get on...

Going to sit down this week and catch up on all personals - am delighted to be back online - hoorah!

Love to you all, Tashia xxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Just a quickie to say induction didnt happen today no beds to go back again tomorrow to see if any beds available.

Tash good for you honey good luck

whippet x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Whippet - wow not much longer honey!

Good luck!  I was induced when I was 1 week over and after 36 hours of 'fake' contractions the real ones started and things went really quickly - went for unplanned epidural to hold off baby - as too much too fast...  I know it may seem like forever - but maybe this delay is a sign that you may just go naturally - which I am told (dont know) makes things go a little smoother...  Looking back though it was all a breeze - so dont let me scare / discourage you!

Either way you are going to have this divine little creature (sorry baby!!! ) in your arms soon - oh do enjoy as they grow soo quickly!!!  Whenever I see newborns now I go all hormonal and silly - just the thought makes me go moony!   

Tash xxx


----------



## emmypops

Welcome back Tashia - can't belive your wee one is 5 months aslready - he is absolutely gorgeous   I am startin tx again this month and also have a little one already - there are several of us on here trying for our second so no need to feel awkward  

Chip - Sorry the test was neg but best of luck with the tx  

Hi to everyone else 

Emmyxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a busy few days 
weecaz nice to hear from you again  depending on timings and the gri scedule we could be cycle buddies as i am due my af on the 9/01 so prostap would be the 30/01 oh the hormones i can hardly wait 

jen congrats on setting a new tx cycle like sadie says i think it is they love us  so much they are willing to put up with the moods ,tears and tantrums 

mrs good luck with your tests results now that you have  adifferent approach this time    all the way as they say third time lucky   also hoping and praying   your dad gets good results as well  

lyndsay or should i call you wonder woman what a year you got planned glad the prostap went well now you have anexcuse for two weeks to be really crabbit and get some of that stress out of your system 

sadie glad you had  agood time away  and baby behaved itself my rough timings is the 30/01 for my prostap if af behaves herself  

kim glad to see your back home and babies are doing better it wont be long until you are all a proper family with parents who get no sleep  

whippet what is the nhs like  my sil was induced on the 20/12 and was told the same thing to come back the next day as  no beds they called her that night to come in at 8pm and induced her then  good luck it wont be long until you have got your own wee precious bundle   

tashia welcome back  good to see you back on the treatment madhouse remember we are hear to support people who want families no matter how many that is or how many they want 

hi to everyone i ve missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi


Tashia- Lovely to see you back on line. Good luck with your FET as you know a few FET successes on this thread alone so they do work. Will have everything crossed for you and hope that GCRM work their magic again. No need for you to feel awkward if I had some frosties I would be using them too as couldn't imagine just leaving them to perish. Would be lovely for Oliver to have a wee bro or sis. You brought us all luck the last time with starting a run of BFP's so hope that works again. Have PM'd you.

Chip- Sorry test was negative. Good you have had prostap as a step closer to you treatment.

Whippet- Typical that induction didn't go ahead. Get a hold of hubby tonight and get some natural prostaglandins on that cervix to get you started for tomorrow. Good luck. 

Mrs Hoopy- Will update you on the list. Not long now eh!

Love Sadie


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well am  dufusss as my wee boy would say, slipped on ice and hit knee and hip in b and q carpark was totally mortified, and other half was just lookin down saying how did u do that??  i could hardly get up for laughing and sat their for a minute to get my breathe back.

tashia can i ask what time u were at gcrm yest as i was their at about 1145 and think i may have saw u but not sure,

mrs hoopy am nuts i know but this is me and if i did not live my life at 100 miles an hour then i would be sooo bored and wondering what can i do next, lol

hope all are well

lindsay1


----------



## jend (jenny)

just thought id pop in and say hi , hope you all had a good new yr and xmas , well my god son is 3 mth now kyle and i have him every tue , to give me mate a rest . love it  just wish he was mine .

me and dh have decided to go back up to the GRI round about april may time not putting it of anymore just got to kick start the healthy eatin and get them supplements back in me !!!  lol

sadie your doing well not long now cant believe its this far already !!!  

take care all Jennifer x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jennifer- Well done you girlie. So glad you have decided to give things another go. Will be sending you lots of   vibes and good luck wishes.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Have been rubbish at personals lately - must apologise.  TBH it's because I am trying not to spend as long on FF site as it was getting quite obsessive! OMG just looked back at thread and can't even see when I last did personals it's been so long - sorry folks!  And to make matters worse I don't have time to do them tonight either!  

Just popped on to talk about me again!  Clinic called today and said basically they have no idea what keeps going wrong and why I've only had one egg from 2 cycles.  Got a meeting next month to review things and discuss next cycle.  Not feeling very hopeful that it'll be any better as it seems it's just a case of trial and error.  Next cycle to be the same protocol as last one with increased doses and Pergoveris instead of Menopur.  Pergoveris was recommended last cycle too but there was a mix up with my drugs and I ended up having to take Menopur as they hadn't ordered Pergoveris for me.  DP not very happy about that as he says maybe last time would've been more successful if we'd got the other drugs.  Have to say I agree but me being me I don't like to make an issue of things.  What do you lot think?  Really like GCRM and don't want to cause a fuss but do kind of think if we had had Pergoveris last time as was recommended we would have more of a clue how to progress this time.  Now I'm panicking that someone from GCRM reads this thread and knows it's me and thinks I'm being nippy!  Maybe if I wasn't happy I should've said at the time and waited til they could order the right things for me but was just desperate to get started and thought the change in protocol would make all the difference.  

Sorry that all just came out when I started to type.  What a ramble!  Just really need to get it out as DP still not over keen on chatting about tx too much.  

Gosh the time it took to write that I could've done great personals.  Want to wish Whippet good luck for tomorrow.  And Emmy glad you're getting started again.  

Loads of love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen

I know exactly how you feel about wondering if GCRM are reading this thread cos I had a similar problem last time - although much more minor a point - I did actually bring it up in the meeting with Marco Gaudoin and was glad I did as I got a satisfactory answer  

I think it is definitely worth a mention as it could be the Menopur that you just don't react to and maybe they should have urged you to wait for the Pergoveris - I would say you will always wonder if you don't discuss it - even if just to put your mind at ease   

I have read things in the press about Pergoveris being the new "wonderdrug" and it has had rave reviews! Unfortunately I have been on it from the start and it hasn't worked (yet) - but you are much much younger than me so it just may be the one for you   

Best of luck for the meeting

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Glasgow Girls,

I havent been on in a while...since september i think when i got a BFN from ICIS on my first try.  Since then GCRM recommended i go on zolodex for 3 months before trying again...now my 3 months is over (thank goodness) and we are starting our 2nd cycle tomorrow with DR and blood and scan on the 19th to start our stimulating.

Sorry ihavent been on in the last 3 months but i used the time to grieve and heal from my BFN, it was our first try and very hard.

I am ready to try again and am doing my best to be hopeful without getting too excited...if thats possible.

Has anyone started DR after sometime on zolodex?? The side effects of zolodex were pretty bad...much like DR but for 3 months...   I'm just wondering if the sideeffect will be worst then my first time or much the same.

Hello to everyone, and thanks for the support you gave me last time.

Looking forward to chatting with you,
sammy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sammy- Nice to see you posting again. Have updated you on the list just the previous page to this one. Good luck with cycle. Hope the baby fairy sprinkles her magic on you.  

Jen- Think you should stop worrying so much about upsetting the clinic. After all you and DH are paying them well enough to do the right thing by you. I think you should speak to them and tell them that you are upset as it will just eat away at you and we are all good at thinking about what to say and how to say something after the moment has passed. But that is what they are there for for you to raise concerns and to know whether that was a considerable factor in your last cycle.  


Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hi GG's,

Hurrah! Hurrah! Hurrah! In-laws and nephew (26 year old!) have now left the building!!!!! Home sweet home again! 17 days of being the house elf are now over!! 

Sammy - look forward to chatting to you. Have never been on the drugs you're talking about for ICSI. Hope others can advise. 

Emmypops -   sending positive thoughts that this is your time. 

Jen - you have to put yourself first. So much energy, time, heartache and money goes into this treatment. It is the clinic's responsibility to make sure you're happy with medication regime, care etc. Glad you will have the chance to discuss it with them before next cycle  

Jennifer - hi! Hope this year brings happiness for you. 

Chip1 - you're going to be a bride. No bumps and bruises allowed!

Sadie - hope you're feeling ok and being pampered by everyone.

Mrs Hoopy - good luck with treatment this month  

Tashia - hi! I'm having FET too. Hope to get started soon. Results seem more positive than before, eh?


Had appointment with Dr Lyall at GRI yesterday. First time dh and I had met her. She contradicted what a previous dr had told us. I asked about my pitiful AMH level - 1.5 when first started treatment. Managed to retrieve 9 eggs first ICSI, 10 eggs second and our 3 frosties still waiting. She said it wasn't relevent, no purpose in repeating it as all it would do would be increase anxiety. She is happy for us to try a natural FET. All 3 embies will be defrosted. Can phone on day 1 of next cycle. Feeling more positive but may wait til February. 
Does anyone know if natural or medicated is best? 
What happens if all 3 are strong? Forgot to ask that! Will they re-freeze or transfer all 3. GRI normally only transfer 2. Welcome any thoughts or advice, girls. Thanks.

Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Hope you all had a great christmas,

Jen, i would say it to them if i was you, i really like pat and find her easy to talk to, you have paid for their advice and i would definately say it to them if it was their mistake! Best of luck!

Whippet, i have been thinking of you today and pray everything goes ok and you meet your new baby   

Mrsmac, i thought the exact same as u what if three frozen embryos survive, what happens??

Emmy and the hoopys     that this is our year  

Sadie, hope your relaxing!!

Well i rang gcrm and said we were keen to do FET asap so have to wait for 1st day of next cycle and then going for a natural FET, looking around the start of Feb, nervous but excited! This has got to be our year everyone xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

mrsmac and cars- If you have normal natural cycles anyway I don't think it make any odds if natural or medicated. The thing I would say is that your body will go through less stress and hassle without all the drugs and less hormonal upset for you or at least that's what anyone who has gone down that root has told me. I had no option but to do med cycle as I don't produce any hormones or have a normal cycle because of the premature ovarian failure. I reckon just my take on it though is it gives your body a chance to do what it is supposed to do naturally. Look at Kim 1st FET ever and a natural cycle after all those failed cycles and she had twins. So it does work. 

On the embryo front. It is illegal for any clinic in the UK to transfer any more than 2 embryos except on woman over the age of I think 40 and only if they are using their own eggs, never in an egg donated cycle because they are from a younger woman. I had 3 frozen embryos and all 3 survived the thaw. They transfered 2 but they don't refreeze anymore as research has shown that outcomes from freezing thawing and refreezing not good apparently. So our last wee embie perished. Hope this answers questions. I can only speak for GRI on refreezing other clinics may be different so always worth asking the question.

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi girls

Mrsmac - I have pm'd you but then read the thread again and saw there were a few more comments so here's what I was told by the GRI....

The GRI do not re-freeze only one embryo, no matter what the quality.  We were told this is because if they were to re-thaw this re-frozen embryo, a FET would be less likely to take place because there are fewer embryos available and the thaw rate is around 60%, so out of 3 embryos thawed you could expect to have either 1 or 2 which are good enough to be transferred. So we asked if it was a financial decision, to only re-freeze more than one embryo, and we were told yes.  This is why we plan to do our FET at the GCRM, because they will re-freeze any number of embryos if the quality is good enough but the GRI will only re-freeze more than one.  Embryos can perish for a number of reasons but we didnt want our embryos potentially perishing because of the hospital's policy!

So if you get a good thaw rate and all 3 thaw ok and all 3 are great quality, the GRI will only transfer 2 maximum and your other embryo will be left to perish.

Also, the GRI and the GCRM let you choose how many embryos you want to thaw, but it depends on how they are stored.  If there are 3 embryos frozen in the same straw, you will have no choice but to thaw all 3 at the same time.

I know that Erin who used to post on this thread, got her BFP from an embryo which had been frozen and thawed TWICE!

Not managing to keep up with personals on this thread as it's so busy but wanted to say hi to everyone - esp Tashia (will pm you), Jen and Whippet, hope you are ok.

Good luck to those going through tx at the moment or soon, and I hope 2009 is a great year for lots of pregnancies and babies  

Love Boo x


----------



## thomasina28

hi there glasgow girls ....can anyone help me out with some advice?
i got my prosrapt on hogmany at the gcrm and was told my period would probably come around about the 14th of jan ? 
ive just started bleeding and its not like a normal period ( sorry if this is TMI). when i get a normal period i normaly have a very light pinkish discharge for a few days  then start a reddish bleed . this is just brownish with bright red ? 
should i be calling the gcrm or wait to see if it goes away.
ive not had any symptoms with the prostrapt apart from being incredibly thirsty . 
please advise x thomasina


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina  i would give gcrm a phone and they will keep u right, could be the prostapt is really clearing u out so to speak and the red blood will kick in, am only guessing tho so i would give them a phone

lindsay1


----------



## thomasina28

hi Lindsay1 , ive called them and they said much the same as you . ive to go in on monday to collect my drugs package and get the scan done . thank you very much Lindsay . im absoloutley rubbish on the laptop and havent even managed to do personals yet ( my dh says he will help me do it soon!) Ive found all the ladies on this site to be absoloutley lovely and very informative. Anyway thank you so much for replying to me.
thomasinaxx


----------



## sammy1521

Hi ALL,

Thanks for the warm invite and all the well wishes, its great to be around such warm and supportive group. 

I have to tip my hat to all those who can keep up with all the personals, im having a hard time remebering my login name....wonder if its the hormones...lol.

Well i had my prostap injection today...went in bent over and out again...too easy...btu i know the tough part is just began.

I'm going to try accupuncture this time, has anyone else tried it? Would love to hear some stories.

I dont know anything about freezing embryo's so cant help there, we have never produced enough to come to that, although GCRM told us we would only get to that point if we had 5 grade 1 embryos....


Good day,

Sammy


----------



## Cars

Thanks Sadie and Boo, your brilliant!    

Sammy1521 also thinking about acupuncture sow ould love to hear peoples thoughts!

Love to everyone x


----------



## donn1

thomasina

you are very welcome, i am not great at personals either and u can only do ure best to be honest and am sure all others on this site appreciate this too, good luck with ure stimming 

love and luck to all

lindsay1


----------



## mrsmac

Sadie and Boo - all questions answered and some. Thanks so much. Feel better informed now than I did after the consultation.  Puts everything into perspective. Had been concerned that body wouldn't be ready to accept the embies without medication, but like you say, maybe Mother Nature will kick in. Bout time she showed up! 

sammy1521 and cars - phoned the natural health service in High st for more info on acupuncture and prices. A few of the girls on this thread have recommended Maureen. Plan to book a consultation for next week if possible. Worth a shot, I think.

Taking Pregnacare vitamins, healthy eating (well, sometimes!), nuts and seeds. Anything else to make our insides more comfortable for babies? All suggestions welcome.


Hope everyone else is ok,

mrsmac
x


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

  happy new year!!!   

sorry i've not managed to get on in the last week, sounds like you've all been very busy!  not been up to too much myself, just trying to recover after the busy christmas period.  we ordered our pram this week so now i have to stop changing my mind about which colour i prefer!!   

whippet - no beds?!?  oh no, are you at the southern?  hope everything's going brilliantly now - can't wait to hear your good news!   

catt - hope your wee boy is doing well and you've been able to enjoy his first christmas.   

jen - hope you and your dp are doing okay.  great to hear that you're going to try again.  when we had a wee break after our icsi cycle i spent the few intervening months doing everything i possibly could to get my self into the best state mentally and physically for tx.  i'm sure it made all the difference.  maybe you should push the wrong-drugs-last-time thing.  i know it must feel like it would have worked last time if you'd had the pergoveris.  the gcrm might be able to offer you some sort of wee olive branch to make things a bit better?     

kim - hope you are feeling a wee bit better and that sean & hollie are both doing well.   

lottie - hope your wee (big!) family are all doing well!   

emmy - can't believe your dh doesn't have a date yet!  hope he gets one through soon.  good luck for starting next week!!!  this is the one...         

sammy - glad everything went well today.  i've been having acupuncture for a few years and i love it - it's helped so much with my odd periods & crazy cycles and dh's low count and morphology, plus i always feel wonderfully relaxed after my appointments.  my acupuncturist is maureen karnowski - she works from the natural health service on the high street and balance on napiershall street.  she is a star!!  good luck for your cycle!       

lindsay -  hope your prostap wasn't too stingy.  sounds like you have a very busy year ahead of you!  here's hoping it's about to get even busier!!!       

tashia - i can't believe oliver's 5 months old now, time really flies!  good luck for your fet.  i don't think the thaw rates for blasts are worse than for early embryos - i actually thought they were better, i'm sure i read it somewhere!?  when we had our fet at the gcrm we warmed up 3 blasts and two survived the thaw brilliantly, the third one was a no-go.  we had a natural cycle too and i felt sooo much better than i did during the full icsi cycle.  anyway, it worked and i'm now sitting on the sofa unable to stop stroking my 25 week bump!    

jennifer - glad you're starting the new year with a good plan!  good luck for the next few months pre-tx preparation!!   

ruth - how are you doing?  time's really flying, isn't it!  we ordered our pram this week so now on a mission to choose a crib and cot.  is your wee one kicking a lot now?   

ranweli - hope you had a great new year and you have a date for your first appointment at the gcrm!   

mr & mrs hoopy - you must be counting down to day 21...  hope af arrives soon as planned.  pma all the way, this is your time!!  have blown you both some bubbles.  we'll get you to 3333 before your start date!  new year, new beginnings...         

sadie - sounds like you had a lovely weekend away.  hope your bp's calmed down a little and your wee one's behaving him/herself!  i've been pretty lucky so far with all the pg symptoms.  i've only had heartburn once and all it took to get rid of it was a big glass of milk!   

mrs r - hope your dad's check up goes well and that you hear some good news about your scan results.  dh can feel the baby's kicks now - he finds it really weird as he can't imagine what it feels like for me.  he's sooo excited, it's adorable!   

mrs mac - glad your appointment at the gri on tuesday went well.  we had a natural fet cycle and i'm now 25 weeks pregnant so i would say go with a natural rather than medicated cycle if they'll let you!  i felt sooo much healthier during the natural cycle than i did during our full icsi cycle and i'm sure it helped us towards our bfp.  you'll need to ask the gri about re-freezing.  we thawed 3 at the gcrm and they would have re-frozen the 3rd if it had survived the thaw and was looking good but each clinic is different.  (just noticed that sadie and boo have filled you in!)  before your et, drink lots of whole organic milk and and after your et, drink a glass of pineapple juice and have a wee handful of brazil nuts each day.  drink lots and lots of water the whole way through your tx!  good luck!   

suzee - hope you're enjoying your time off work and are getting a chance to relax and put your feet up!   

lou-e - has it sunk in yet?     

boo - how are you doing?  are you still planning on an fet sometime soon?   

weecaz - good luck for your gri appointment next week.  not long now till you'll be starting...     

cars - how are you doing?  i hope you and your dh have been able to spend some time together getting over you tx and are starting to look towards your fet.  it can and does work - my ever-growing bump is proof of that!  stay positive...     

gespo - hi, welcome to the thread!  good luck for your tx.  do you know when you'll be starting?   

thomasina - glad you called the gcrm.  good luck for your cycle!   

ellie - how are you doing?   

suzi - hope you're starting the new year feeling positive about your next cycle.     

stacey - how are you doing?   

vonnie - how are you?   


sorry if i've missed anyone out...  hi!

to all my ffs, i hope that 2009 brings you all that you wish for...  bfps all round!!!
  
  



love wishing x


----------



## Dobbie

Can I come back please  
Finally starting my ICSI at GRI, started my menopur jags last week and snuffs yesterday, in for bloods and scan tomorrow so hopefully next week for 1st shot, check out my sig and you will see this has been a long time coming


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Wow Wishing - what a super post with all your personals - you put me to shame!     Thanks for your encouragement  - your post was sooooo encouraging re FET, Blasts & GCRM - thanks so much - makes me feel more positive...     Trying to keep feet on the ground as we have wee Oliver and he is more than we could have ever hoped for - so if this FET is to be successful etc - then heavenly - but if not then so be it and we enjoy Ollie!  Saying that, I dont write off going for IVF again later this year again - as would go for it again at the drop of the hat - when we gather the funds together again!

Sadie - have sent you a personal - hope all goes well on the 14th!  Fingers & toes crossed... 

Whippet - am guessing as no posts that you maybe got a bed and have been induced/had your bundle of joy?  Hope to hear news soon! 

Everyone else - am sooo sorry that I am so pants at personals - Oliver is trying to chew my skirt & hand as I type - so am using him as my excuse for not doing personals again!  

First set of bloods to check ovulation (I think) next Friday - witch was 2 days later than expected...  Will keep you posted on where we are with FET so other ladies about to / going through tx have a buddy / someone to compare notes to!     

Love to you all & have a fab weekend, Tashia


----------



## mrsmac

Wishing - thanks for all your pointers. All will be used. Phoned for acupuncture consultation today. Got a chance to speak to Maureen, who sounds lovely. Appointment next Friday. Really looking forward to it. PMA for 2009!

Wow! 25 weeks pg. You must be so excited! So deserved. I love to hear about treatment success stories. Keeps the dream alive and kicking.  


Dobbie - Hi! Hope your treatment is going well and ec next week. What an exciting start to the year for you. 

Tashia - look forward to comparing FET notes.


mrsmac
x


----------



## whippet

Hi guys sorry about the delay but have pleasure to announce the safe arrival of Margaret, Isobel on Jan 7th at 19.50hours weighing in at 8 pound 12 oz. Both home last night shattered but so absolutely besotted. Promise to catch up and fill in more details soon.

love whippet x


----------



## JJ1980

Whippet - Many congratulations!!!!       I'm impressed that you managed to get on here at all.  Hope you are all doing well.xxxx

Thanks all for your thoughts on my wee issue.  I know I should probably mention it but part of me kind of thinks that it's in the past now.  DP thinking we should be getting discount on this cycle but can't see that happening!  Am hoping he doesn't get nippy as he's not backwards at coming forwards when he's got a bee in his bonnet!  

Hope you all have a fab weekend

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

whippet-big congratulations on your beautiful girl margaret isobel,              .

hi every one else not much happening with me yet,will be on tomorrow and do personals,

love ranweli,xxx


----------



## Cars

Whippet, absolutely delighted for you


----------



## sammy1521

Congratulations Whippet!!!  It's stories like yours that make all of this worth while....

All the best with your wee one.....


----------



## vonnie15

Afternoon Everyone,

After a bit of advice, I'm due at the gcrm at the start of Feb for our nurses appt.  The problem I have is DH is away at the moment and won't be able to get his bloods done until the 2nd but I've had the blood required done but will they throw us out as DH hasn't got his results.  TBH I don't think I'll be starting straight away but some advice would be much appreciated.

Whippet, congrats on the save arrival of your duaghter.

Hope everyone else is well.

Vonnie


----------



## thomasina28

good afternoon all you Glasgow Girls. 
what miserable weather outside....makes you want to stay in your p.j.s all day and watch the telly . 
I phoned the GCRM to arrange to go in on monday evening for a wee scan as i had started af after getting my prostrap injection on the 31st december, but my AF has completley stopped, havent a clue if thats normal ?, ( maybe there isnt any normal in this whole ivf process!) 
Congatulations Whippet , a beautiful wee baby girl ....lovely news.
Jen , good luck with your next move , i reckon your other half is right ,you should be offered some sort of token gesture by the GCRM hopefully they will come forward with a suggestion to make amends .
all other glasgow girls a big hello .
p.s im trying to learn how to use this laptop ,hoping to do personals soon.
thomasina xx


----------



## mrsmac

Congratulations Whippet! Lovely news.

mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Congrats Whippet on becoming a Mummy    

Welcome to the world Margaret  

Love and hugs 

Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, how awful is this weather!!!!,

iam fine,not been up to much today just keeping warm and cosy,ill try and do some personals,

whippet-sending you    and hope you are thoroughly enjoying being a family of three,

sadie-hope bubs is behaving and your still at home,  

emmypops-how r u? 

mrs mac-how r u?  

thomasina28-hope scan goes well on monday,sure all will be fine,and you can get busy stimming.   

vonnie15-hi hun,i cant really help with your question but to be fair it should be ok,not every couple can be there on time,my dh works away,so need military organisation for everything,let us know how you get on,  

jen-i agree with your dp,you should get something in return as the mix up was not your fault,remember dont worry about asking,if you dont query,they wont think about it,you deserve the best chance with your txt, 

tashia-hi hun,you sound really happy,cant believe your wee one is 5 months old,hope you had a fab 1st christmas as a family and by the next one you might have a new addition,sending you lots of hugs,when are you hoping to go for fet?   

lottie-hope anna,ava and oscar are growing big and strong, 

catt-how r u? hoping your wee boy is doing well,    

wishing-HAPPY NEW YEAR to you too hun,no date yet but hoping to start nxt month from what we can gather,will let you know when i do,hope your still happy with the pram colour,too much choice i bet,what did you end up buying,i love silver cross prams, 

suzee-how r u? 

mrs r-hope all went well at your dads checkup,have you decided when your going to gcrm yet,maybe we'll be having txt at the same time,hope you are ok xx

mr and mrs hoopy-not long now till you get stated at gri,when is your start date? 

loue-how are you? hope pregnacy is going well and you more relaxed,  

iam off now for some tea,

hope everyone ive missed are well and speak to you all soon,

Ranweli.


----------



## emmypops

Hi Ranweli - Have you got any dates yet for GCRM? Maybe we'll be cycle buddies ? We will start short protocol after my next AF which will be brough ton by the pills I start taking next week  

Hope after all your waiting that your tx is successful  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

emmypops-no date for us yet but thinking will be february,it would be great to have a cycle buddie,hope all is well with you,


----------



## SBB

Hi

Whippet-                           so pleased for you on the birth of Margaret Isobel. Hope motherhood is everything you dreamed it would be.

Ranweli- You sound more upbeat. So pleased you are going to get started at GCRM soon. I am still at home. Saw Midwife yesterday. Blood Pressure still up slightly and still a bit of swelling. Some protein in urine but she was happy at moment as I have sacn on Wed and see the Consultant then too. Fingers crossed all will be well with scan and I will get back home with some kind of plan for induction at 38weeks.

Jen- Glad scan went well and that you can get started. I think it would be the least they could do as some goodwill gesture. Even if they gave you a discount on you drugs or something.

Wishing- BP still up a bit so will just have to see what scan is like on Wed. Heartburn murder but Gaviscon helps. Glad you are doing good.

Dobbie- Of course you can come back. The more the merrier. Will update the list. Good luck with treatment.

Thomasina- Remember that the protap is a false AF and may not be exactly the same as your normal. I am sure all will be fine at your scan.

Vonnie- Sorry can't help maybe you should give them a wee fone to see what best plan is.

Well that's it for tonight I will try to catch up some more tomorrow. Just got my wireless connection sorted out and my head buzzing. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Wishing - still no letter through for DH appointment but phoned hosp and he is to go in THIS WED ! Every letter they have sent him has gone to the wrong address and every time we phone up and tell them the correct address - so annoying     So I have a busy day on Wed as 1) DH goes in to SGH for the day, 2) My Mum goes in to Golden Jubilee for knee replacement and 3) I go to GCRM to collect my drugs !! 

Hope you are keeping well and enjoying being PG  

Sadie -   that all goes well on Wed and you can stay at home as long as poss  

Vonnie - Sorry can't help with your query but wishing you all the best for tx  

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend - catch up with the rest of you soon - off to bed now  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Dobbie

Congratulations Whippet, fantastic news

Emmypops, good luck for wed and hope your mums op goes well, my FIL had his done, it was painful but he recovered well

Thomasina, after my prostrap my af was longer than normal, but they I am normally very light and short, think we are all very different though, nobodys bodies behave the same on this stuff.

I am back at GRI on monday for another scan, lots of little follies so fingers crossed they are carry on growing, I have PCOS so they could come to nothing, will know tomorrow

love and dust to all


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Starting treatment again Jan 2009 Natural FET waiting on AF. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early    he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap 01/02/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now being transferred to GCRM because of waiting list. Appt ? Feb

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Starting Jan 2009

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- Down Regging 08/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Chip1- GRCM Starting 5th Jan 2009 Prostap

Weecaz- GRI Appt 15th Jan

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Starting stimming wk of 12th Jan 2009

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- Hope your prayers work. Good luck starting drugs this week.

Dobbie- Have updated list. Good luck with scan.

Anyone else that details have changed or needs updated that I have missed let me know. Looking at the number of pages there are it won't be long before Bels will start a Part 17 so keep eye out.

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hello there girlies, just to wish you all a happy new year and lots of lucky vibes for 2009!

Can't believe Sadie that you are so far along, jes time flies, wishing you all the best for the wee bambino, and hope you are taking it easy. It just shows that miracles do come true. 

We are enjoying life so so much with Innes, and like tashia says we have to keep on pinching ourselves too. I can't get enough of my wee boy. So worth the wait and so good, a wee angel, full of fun, sleeps all nite and plays all day. Wanted to put a photo up but had probs doing so, anyone any ideas?

Must go attend the little prince. Always having a peek on the boards and keeping upto date, less time these days to post.

Speak soon, lots of baby dust and vibes,

Julesxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well af arrived today so will phone gcrm in am and if linning thin enough should start stimming maybe even tomorrow.  all too real

hope all are well, emmy good luck for hubbies lp and ure mums op

lindsay1


----------



## SBB

Hi


Jules- So lovely to hear from you and glad Innes is doing well. You sound like motherhood is suiting you down to the ground. I am resting and doing as I am told. Got scan on Wed to see if placenta behaving. I so hope it has moved and I will get home with some kind of plan for induction at 38weeks. For photos if you go into additional options and browse you should be able to add a pick.

Lyndsay- Good luck starting stimming.

I have been really tired today and have spent most of day on couch. Was at midwife on Fri and blood pressure still up a wee bit. Feet and hands swollen a wee bit too and some protein in urine (TMI). Just hope that not heading to pre-eclampsia. Got scan and Consultant on Wed so will see what that shows.

DH has arrived back from with some italian icecream from our wee local shop which is so yummy. Off to feed my face.

Love to all

Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

whippet - congratulations on the birth of your bouncing baby girl!!!      hope margaret isobel is settling into family life and you're managing to get a wee bit of sleep!  

dobbie - welcome back, good luck with your cycle!       hope your follies are growing some great little eggs for you!

tashia - good luck for your first bloods on friday. when do you expect you'll have your surge and et? 

mrs mac - hope you enjoy your appointment with maureen on friday - she's fantastic! 

jen - hope you're happy with your decision whether you mention it or not. i know what you mean - you want to get some sort of apology but also don't want to dwell on your last cycle. most important thing is that you go into your next cycle feeling positive and ready.   

vonnie - best thing would be to ask the gcrm when the earliest you could start is anyway as you may not be able to start tx straight away. did you have the bloods done at your gp? our results didn't take long to come through when we had ours done, around a week to 10 days i think? 

thomasina - sorry, i didn't have a prostap as i was on a short protocol so don't know if your af start-stop thing is normal! hope you get it sorted with the gcrm. 

ranweli - i hope you get a date through soon but even so it must be such a wonderful feeling to know that you're finally getting to start!    we've ordered an emmaljunga pushchair with a carrycot for the first few months. we liked the silver cross linear too but totally forgot about it once we fell in love with the emmaljunga!

sadie - hope your scan on wednesday goes well and they let you stay at home. this little one of yours sure loves keeping you on your toes! 

emmy - good luck for your dh's appointment, your mum's knee replacement and your drugs collection on wednesday! busy day!!! 

jules - sounds like you are having a wonderful time being a mummy to baby innes! sorry, i'm so rubbish with the technical stuff, i don't think i'll be any help to you in getting a photo up on screen! 

lindsay - good luck for your bloods and scan tomorrow, hope you get to start jabbing! 

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

phoned gcrm and to go in tomorrow for scan and bloods they said the earliest for ec would be the 23 of jan and latest the 26 of jan if all goes to plan,, 

hope all are well

lindsay


----------



## wishing...

hi lindsay,

good luck for tomorrow!  

wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Chip - Best ofg luck for tomoz - hope all goes well    

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
      congratulations whippet hope you are all doing great and managing to get some sleep  

vonnie think your appoinment will go ahead without your dhs blood but they wont start treatment until they have them they normally would just have you back for a half appointment  to finalise anything

emmy what a day  you will have on wednesday one of those you wish had 26hrs in them  fingers crossed for your dh and hopefully this will be  able to put your mind at rest and get some answers    

dobbie good luck with scan today 

lindsay good luck with your scan tomorrow hope  everything as it should be and you cant start the daily jabs 

sadie good luck on wednesday hopefully they let you stay at home but get the feet up and the bell in your hand mrs and dh running around after you the heartburn sounds like a baby with a full head of hair (or so the old wives tale says )

jule nice to hear from you glad you are settling into motherhood great and innes sounds like a wee star

ranweli glad you have  a start date you deserve it after all the running around you have had

wishing your pram sound nice and complicated  wont be long until it is full of baby 

well as usual with the hoopies nothing goes to plan my af (which ha been running to 29days for 8mnths)has deceided to play hide and seek got all the symtpms but no sign of the witch so desperate to get prostap booked that i am on knicker watch for all the wrong reasons   

hi to anyone i ve missed hope you are all well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just an update prostap booked for the 1st of feb     finally!!!!

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lyndsay- Good luck for Wednesday. Hope all goes well.

Mrs Hoopy- Glad you got date for prostap have updated list. Bubbled you to 3333 yesterday good luck. Yipeee.

Em- Good luck for DH and your mum and drugs. Hope you can get some time to yourself over next couple weeks to relax too.

Hi to everyone. Am on couch with my puffy feet up. Roll on next few weeks am getting excited now for baby.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone ....god you've all been busy on here, I don't even know where to start with personals.....

I'll do a bit of a 'me' update first so apologies indvance....

sorry I've not been about of late but this kidney malarkey has been driving me insane 
Last Wed night & Thursday were a complete nightmare , the pain in my back at kidney area was horrendous. Eventually at 8am on thurs morn after about 2hrs sleep I relented & went up to the A&E at RAH in paisley. Couldn't stand it anymore & at that point still didn't know outcome of CT scan so was imagining all sorts. They checked me over, blood tests, urine tests, sent me for another ultrasound & Xray and they finally managed to get results of my CT scan from hogmanay. 
To cut long story short.....my left kidney isn't draining properley, there's no evidence of any endometrioma cysts like last time causing the prob so they're putting it down to endometriosis in general . I've been on Painkiller's & anti-inflamms since then. I'm now hanging about waiting on the urology consultant deciding next steps but its looking like Prostap injections will be the favourable answer.....talk about 2birds with 1 stone, it'll help 'shrink' any endo and ease the kidney pressure while its also recommened by Marco at GCRM that i'm on Prostap for at least 3mths prior to ICSI, so as soon as I get the green light from consultant I'll be getting jabbed with prostap!! 
Never a dull moment with me is there! 
On a much cheerier note....  my dad got great news last week.....he's responding really well to his cancer treatment, his PSA levels dropped from 864 down to 120 odds  so he's doing really well! Nice to have good news for a change! His next check up is in 6mths time.

How are you all? I've missed you! 

Mrs Hoopy - ta for the PM.....so glad your AF showed & you've got your prostap date booked 
Mr Hoopy - whats new with you? that football would drive you nuts eh, nae wonder I'm partial to the odd vino eh ......Boruc.....what was he doing?? 

Emmy - you're one busy girl 2moro, hope all the hospital visits for everyone go well 

sadie - glad you're still at home & taking things easy, good luck for the scan tomorrow  can you update me on the list to say 3mths of prostap & then ICSI April time please?

vonnie - its all kicking off for you hunni, not long til you get started eh!

dobbie - hiya & I hope your scan went well

lindsay - good luck for todays scan, bring on the jabbing!!!

julz - so lovely to hear from you & get a wee update on Innes, sounds like its all going well 

ranweli - when you starting luv? I'm gonna be on prostap for 3mths before my ICSI so I reckon proper TX wont be til April, hopefully by then you'll be celebrating good news  

wishing - how many weeks are you now luv? Prams are such complex machines to work! Not be long til your wee bundle is in there &you're pushing a pram around!

whippet - Congratulations on the arrival of Margaret Isobel  Well done you!!! Cant wait to see a pic, hope you're both settling into family life back home, enjoy your new little daughter 

tashia - welcome back hunni & welcome aboard again!!! Here's hoping your FET is a big success & you get a little bro or sis for little Oliver! Wishing you lots of luv n luck on your journey  Luv your profile pic xxxx

mrs mac - glad your visitors have departed & you're back to normality! Sounds like you'll be really needing that acupuncture to relax after that long stay! enjoy!

jen - I'd definitely mention something about the drug mix up last time & how its paying on your mind...the what if's etc, if you dont bring it up & mention it you'll only torture yourself about it plus you never know, they may do you a wee deal! Good luck this time around 

thomasina - I was on prostap in 2006-2007 for about 6mths & the AF I had the 1st month was very bizarre & not like my usual ones, I ended up bleeding twice the 1st month & then no AF's for the rest of the time, it was bliss. Hope you're doing ok & are on course for starting TX for proper. 

sammy - sounds like you & me are on similar plan of action with GCRM. I'm hoping to get my prostap in next week! Hope we can be cycle buds 

lottie - how are the babies doing?

Kim - lovely to hear from you, glad you're home & doing ok after all the trouble you had  Hope Shaun & Hollie are home soon too

Catt - hows your little baby boy doing? I hope he's improving every day   

well I think thats more than enough from me, apologies to those I've missed but my brain is frazzled trying to remember everyone  

back again soon, Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## thomasina28

good morning Glasgow Girls . I hope you are all well . i started my menopur injections last night (which i was very surprised about as i thought my lining was still too thick at 6.2?). had one jab at 6.30 this morning and one last night .ive got 2 to take today and tomorrow then one each day till monday night we go back for more bloods and a scan again, then take it from there . 
Anyway just want to wish Lindsay(CHIP1) good luck at the gcrm and all the other glasgow girls a big hello.
x
congratulations on birth of  baby Margaret isobel you must feel totally amazed every time you look at her.x
Emmy hope you managed to whiz around and get all that stuff done ,you,ll need skates attached  to your shoes!

Sadie ,hope you are managing to rest and keep your swollen wee (big) ankles and feet up.
To all the ladies ive missed x 

thomasina


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina  i had my scan and bloods done today, linning nice and thin and 4 follies on left ovary but couldnt find right ovary, must have been hiding, lol, had first jab and was fine am on 225 of menopur and have 2 injections one this am and one at 11pm and 2 tomorrow then one each day till next tues, we must be about same time with our treatment., how u feeling, 

hope all are well

lindsay


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r you are absolutely right killing 2 birds with 1 stone, maybe a wee blessing in there for you. really glad about your dad levels seemed to have dropped significantly thus why hospital not wanting to see him for 6 months, they must be happy with him. boruc he should get a boot up the ars*!!!!!!!!!!

2009 seems a busy time for all my new year resolution withour doubt to be daddy hoopy!!!!!!!         
me + mrs hoopy absolutely chuffed that we are at last booked in officially, it then feels that our journey part 3 is really starting and the green pee be worth while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

every1 else hope you are good x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just a quick one from me,will catch up later,we are finally getting started,going nxt thursday for tests at gcrm then consultation on 12th february with mr Goudain,me and dh are so thrilled last year was not good at all concerning txt so              2009 will be better,seems to be going the right way,

ranweli xx


----------



## emmypops

Thats great news Ranweli - so glad u r starting tx so soon    You have been there for all of us who had tx last year and we really appreciate all your help - pray this one gets you a BFP   

Chip and Thomasina - Good luck with the stimming  - great you can be cycle buddies for each other   

Mrs R - Welcome back - we hav missed you - good luck with the prostap - not long til u start either - this is going to be such a busy wee board for the next few months    S o pleased to hear about you Dad - give him a big cuddle from all of us  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## thomasina28

chip1 said:


> hi to all
> 
> thomasina i had my scan and bloods done today, linning nice and thin and 4 follies on left ovary but couldnt find right ovary, must have been hiding, lol, had first jab and was fine am on 225 of menopur and have 2 injections one this am and one at 11pm and 2 tomorrow then one each day till next tues, we must be about same time with our treatment., how u feeling,
> 
> hope all are well
> 
> lindsay


Hi Lindsay , we do seem to be at same stage with treatment ,i seem realy fine injections realy easy to do too. How are you feeling now?Thats Quite funny they couldnt find my left ovary ,it was hiding too ! How thin was your lining Lindsay? Did i see on an earlier post that you are getting married this summer ?
thomasina x hope everyone else is well


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Glad you are getting started.  Consultation won't be long coming round.  2009 will be your year. xxx

Chip - Pleased scan went well and your getting started with stimms.

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - Am so pleased that you've finally got dates.  

Thomasina - Congrats on starting stimms.  This'll be a busy board this next few months!

Mrs R - At least you know a bit more about the kidney problem now eh!   Good news about your dad.  

Sadie - Not long now!  No wonder you're excited.  Apart from the puffy feet hope you're feeling ok!

Emmy - Hope appointment goes ok tomorrow.  Hope all goes well with your mum and last but not least hope you get your drugs sorted out! Phew - you're a busy girl tomorrow!

Wishing - How are you keeping?

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrsmac

wow! Lots been happening for everyone!

Just been to see our friends' 2 day old baby. Sooooo cute! However, it really doesn't get any easier does it? Can't believe that surge of emotion, so delighted for their wee family, pretty paranoid that everyone else is watching your reaction, and worst of all, devastated that it hasn't happened yet for you. 

Dh is to be godfather. Lovely gesture BUT we're already godparents to four others. Don't mean to sound ungrateful. Just feeling bit fed up tonight. 

Sorry for the moan!!

So good to hear about everyones' treatments.   for 2009!
        


mrsmac
x


----------



## thomasina28

i was wondering if anyone can tell me about oestrogen levels . the GCRM called me this afternoon to say my level was 300 (the higher end of normal she said on the phone ) . anyhow does any of you Glasgow girls know what levels should be prior to ivf and as you go through it all.
thomasina x


----------



## suzee

Morning ladies,

Had a lovely break away!! Too lovely, didn't want to come back!! Have been back since Sunday night but haven't had a chance to get on for work piled up on my desk.

I haven't had a chance to read/catch up on everyone but I hope you're all well.

I had a scan yesterday and everything is progressing nicely, both babies are about the same size and average (whatever weight/size that is, I asked but they said they didn't like to estimate birth weights) anyway alls well.

DH walked past the reception desk and my notes were lying open and he glanced at them and came and said he knew what flavour the babies were, (we decided not to know but if DH knew then I would go mad trying to get it out of him) well I just about went daft 'cos he wouldn't tell me. When in with Dr he whispered its on the yellow page, me being me agonised for ages then when we were left alone I turned to the yellow page and it was just my details etc!! I could've throttle him, he thought it was hilarious though!! Men!!

Whilst there I saw a poster for a Health in Pregnancy Grant of £190 which apparently anyone (on beneifits or working) can get as long as your baby is due on or after 6th April and you have to be over 25 wks pregnant. Heres the link

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/hipg/what-is-it.htm

Its not a lottery windfall but as Tesco say 'every little helps' lol 

Ranweli - Great news on ur appt!! You'll be applying for that grant sooner than you know!! 

Thomasina & Chip - Menopur worked wonders for me!! Good luck girls & happy stimming!!  Also remember    all the way!  Sorry I can't help with oestrogen levels

Whippet -    on the birth of Margaret Isobel, Dh out numbered 2 to 1 now!!!!

Take care and I'll catch up soon,

Suzee xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina, yes i am getting married in july, trying to sell house again, doing the mad icsi and trying to get job!!!!!  will be so grey by july, am doing ok on the jabs and a lot more chilled than i was a few yrs ago, sorry i dont know re the oestroge levels, did they di it at same day as scan and gave u first injection of stimms, maybe they will phone me today with mine and i will ask themwhat it means if its the highter end of normal, 

lindsay1


----------



## thomasina28

chip1 said:


> hi to all
> 
> thomasina, yes i am getting married in july, trying to sell house again, doing the mad icsi and trying to get job!!!!! will be so grey by july, am doing ok on the jabs and a lot more chilled than i was a few yrs ago, sorry i dont know re the oestroge levels, did they di it at same day as scan and gave u first injection of stimms, maybe they will phone me today with mine and i will ask themwhat it means if its the highter end of normal,
> 
> lindsay1


 my hubby done first injection at the clinic ( as he wants to contribute ?) i got bloods taken when in for the scan.maybe i got it done bcoz i only had my af for one day and they were just checking oestrogen level? im not sure . i was concerned about my lining tho as it seems quite thick to me at 6.2 to be starting the menopaur injections. 
God youve got a busy time ahead havent you . i was asking about your wedding bcoz i own 2 florists with my hubby if theres anything i can do for you , f.o.c like table vases ect as have a hire business too . just let me know
thomasina x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina i have got flowers sorted thanks, but am a bit stuck with invites at the mo, too much to choose from, thanks for the offer, we are getting married at the cartland bridge house hotel in lanark, married in the grounds so heres hoping its a nice day, why dont u give gcrm a phone and ask re the levels and see if it will make a diff to drug doseages or length of time to stimm, my linning was 5.2, but i dont know what the best levles are ? guess we both must be ok to stimm as they wouldnt do so otherwise

lindsay


----------



## sammy1521

Good evening ladies,

Just home from work and i could either throttle someone or cry...just a mood swing from DR....

How is everyone?

Mrs R - sounds like your right!  Looks as though you've been through alot with endo...i feel for you...its taken over my life since i first got my AF.  GCRM had me on zolodex versus prostap...not sure why...i was on that for 3 months and then went in for my prostap to start the DR.  So i've been going through the side effects since October...YUCK!!!  Worst of it is the night sweats and the hot flashes.  I think its the longer your hormones are suppressed the worse the side effects get...because the first month or so was bareable and now....not so much!  I go in for my blood and scan on the 19th and hopefully will start stimms...when are you scheduled?
Suzee - men think there sooo funny!!  Did you remind him he's dealing with a highly emotional pregnant women!!!  

Thomasina28 - im to sure about your estorgen (sp?) levels, but i would calll GCRM they are normally really good at answering any questions you have.

Chip1 - wow a wedding and tx....good luck.  We  just got engaged at christmas but because i dont deal well with stress we've decided to hold off on setting a date until after we see how this cycle goes....

mrsmac -   no problem for the moan thats what we are here for.....and your right it doesnt get any easier...

ranwelli - thats good news, sending you some  

Mr & Mrs hoopy - great news on the start date, i remeber being on here last year when your start date were continually being moved later and later.....best of luck and plenty of     your way!

I'm sure ive missed people....im so sorry....sending everyone a big hug and well wishes.

cheers,
sammy


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
  Sorry not been on for ages have lots of catching up to do, my your a busy lot.!! Have been working loads since New Year and when i have had days off have either been cleaning up puke (everyone in the house has had that vomiting bug) or puking or sleeping, am just soo exhausted could sleep the clock round. So far evertything going well, and wee bub growing as it should, have another scan on Friday and dying to see how much its grown again and they are hoping that ovaries will be settling back down, will be 11wks at the weekend!!!! Can't believe it, seems to have flown in and am beginning to relax a wee bit but still feel a bit anxious. Dh told our wee guy at the weekend and he was gutted...'doesn't want baby cause the house will smell of poo!!'    Bless, am now feeling really guilty.
Hope everyone is well, there seems to be a good few of you starting treatment soon or already started so hopefully 2009 will be a good year for us all on here     
whippet- Many congratulations on the birth of you daughter    Hope to see some pics of her soon
Mr& Mrs H- Glad to see that you are starting again, time will fly in til the 1st of Feb, and then you can enjoy the lovely effects of prostap!!  
Sadie- not long now hun, hope your getting plenty of rest   
Thomasina & Lindsay- good luck to you both in this cycle, try not to worry about bloods etc, I have spent painful hours on the internet researching things during treatment before, but this time at the GCRM i just resigned myself to thinking that their sucess rates are 58% for a reason and they know what they are doing so am sure all will be ok with bloods, linning etc    
Ranweli- its been a long time coming but not long til your getting started now so good luck hun
Sorry no more personals as need to go and pick up DS from BB's, will maybe get some tiome tom to do some more...if i can resist my bed.
Good luck and hugs to all 
Lxxx


----------



## hoopy74

sammy very kind words these words do keep you going, it seems like our last attempt was ages ago but as mrs hoopy says 3 rd time lucky plus 3 is my lucky number and birthday. the good old nhs going to save the day!!!!!!!


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

mrs hoopy - less than 3 weeks to go!!      

sadie - keep those swollen feet up!  

mrs r - i'm so glad that your dad's doing so well, that's fantastic news!!  sorry you've been in so much pain with your kidneys but it sounds like the prostap is hopefully going to help so that's great too.  like you said, two birds, one stone!  i can hardly believe that i'm 26 weeks now.  roll on april...  a wee baby boy for me & my dh and a great big bfp for you and yours!      

thomasina & lindsay - hope the jabs are going well.  

mr hoopy - have blown you some bubbles.  we'll get you to 3333 too before the end of the month!    

ranweli - fantastic!!!  good luck for next thursday's appointment and your consultation with marco.  he's an absolute star, you'll love him!  

emmy - have you started jabbing or were you just collecting your drugs today?  

jen - how are you?  i'm doing great thanks, getting pretty tired now but enjoying every minute of it.  i just now that this year will bring you everything you wish for...      

mrs mac - you don't sound at all ungrateful, don't worry!  it's a crazy mix of emotions you feel when someone close to you becomes pregnant or has a baby.  we've all been there at some point so we do understand.  feel free to moan away, promise we won't judge you!  

suzee - your dh is hilarious!!    thanks for the link, i'll check it out...

samee - hope you get to start stimming next week and you can finally get away from those prostap side-effects!  

lou-e - i'm sure your wee boy will cheer up once he realises he's going to have someone to play with!  

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Wishing - Thanks hun!  Glad you are doing ok.  TBH not sure how I'm doing at the moment.  Sometimes I just don't want to think about tx and babies and other times it's all I can think about!   Part of me desperate to get started again but, after 2 disasterous attempts, not really sure I want to get started again coz if this doesn't work then that could be it and that would be a bit too final and leave me with far too many decisions that I don't want to make!  Sorry - bet you wish you'd never asked how I was!!!!  

Thomasina - Not sure about levels - sorry!  Just ask (says me who's too scared to ask anything!!!)

Love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lyndsay how did you get on yesterday hope everything going good   

thomisana  sorry after two attempts you think i would know levels but have no idea   hope the gcrm have put your mind at rest how are you feeling on the menapaur

emm hope everything yestarday went well with your dh and mum   and you finally got some answers

ranweli great news you have a start date     

mrs mac my god we have all been there i keep saying to mr h that green is really becoming my colour will end up like princess fiona  soon    and know  whay tou mean about being god parents we have 6 god children betweeen us  

sammy glad you got start date for stimms and that should hate the syptoms of prostap 

loue cant believe that you 11wks what a totally great reaction from your son straight from the mouth of babes   but that will soon change when you tell he will have a wee brother/sister to boss around  

wishing hope you and bubba are doing fine

saie get those feet up when do you see your midwife next  

susie could you just    men some timeyou should tell him its two girls and watch him fret with how he will have to deal with those teenage years  

hi to everyone i ve missed hope you are all well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

feeling ok, just very tired, mrs hoopy ure time to start will fly in, all the best
thomasina, how ya doing, y got any tirednes?
susie, u tell him too watch out or he may be delivering if hes not too careful!!!
louie ure son will be the best help ever when bubs is born and am sure will just dote on him or her

hi to all others i have missed not good at prsonal sorry, keep ut the P M A 

lindsay1


----------



## thomasina28

chip1 said:


> hi to all
> 
> feeling ok, just very tired, mrs hoopy ure time to start will fly in, all the best
> thomasina, how ya doing, y got any tirednes?
> susie, u tell him too watch out or he may be delivering if hes not too careful!!!
> louie ure son will be the best help ever when bubs is born and am sure will just dote on him or her
> 
> hi to all others i have missed not good at prsonal sorry, keep ut the P M A
> 
> lindsay1
> hi lindsay 1 . soz to hear you are tired , me too cream krackered . ive been bleeding ( not sure if thats normal or nor ) just trying to get advice from gcrm but theyre phone number just seems to be going straight to answer machine all the time ? maybe they are closed today?
> ps keep in mind if you need anyhelp with wedding stuff tho . is your tummy a bit bloated ? is that normal ? Anyhow talk to you later as im very busy at shop just now.
> thomasina xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina, tummy ok, gcrm shouldnt be closed during the week, i would keep trying them, may be bleeding has to do with the fact af was only one day, am not sure really, thanks again for the offer of the help with the wedding, where is ure shop?

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

chip1 said:


> hi to all
> 
> thomasina, tummy ok, gcrm shouldnt be closed during the week, i would keep trying them, may be bleeding has to do with the fact af was only one day, am not sure really, thanks again for the offer of the help with the wedding, where is ure shop?
> 
> lindsay


 hi again lindsay . finaly got through to gcrm but nurse in theatre will phone them back. our shops are in west lothian. i think your prob right about the short af thing. ill try them again


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- So glad you have your appt through. Marco seems to be the man so lets hope he works a miracle for you too. You must be excited.

Jen- Sorry you are struggling. Try not to give up hope. My advice is you need to do some research and ask clinic to look at maybe trying something different for your next cycle. Am sure that is what they will do anyway but if this really may be your last go then you need to maximise your chances. I was in exactly the same situation with my FET and was determind that I wanted clinic to look at everything closely. It did take time to get things sorted but was worth the wait. I so hope your next cycle is the one for you. 

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Not long now then guys. Am really excited for you and keeping everything crossed that this is your time.

MrsR- Sorry you not been well again. Your kidney seems to be causing you no end of problems. Hopefully the prostap will sort everything out for you. So glad your dad got good news.

Em- How did things go on Wednesday?

Lou-e- You sound like you have had a time of it too. 11weeks already. Your DS will be fine. He probably just so used to being the centre of your world. My nephew is 5 and once his wee sis was here he is really fantastic with her so am sure your DS will get used to the idea.

Thomasina- How did you get on phoning clinic? I have heard of people bleeding after starting stimming but the clinic should be able to tell you what going on.

Lindsay1- How are you? When are you back at the clinic?

Mrsmac- Feel free to moan anytime. That is what we are all here for. It really is hard being happy for your friends but you are allowed to be sad for you and DH and what you are going through. Hope 2009 brings good news to you both.

Sammy- Glad you getting started stimming on 19th good luck.

Suzee- Bet you could have murdered DH. But bet you can see funny side too. Your face must have been a picture. Glad you had nice break. Great that the twins are doing well. 

Wishing- How time going in for you too. You must be starting to relax a bit more now as the time goes on.

Hope all the mummies are doing well.

Well sorry not been on for a few days. Was really tired at beginning of week and had clinic on Wednesday and scan. Scan on Wednesday showed that placenta looked like still over cervix. Consultant had told us on 29th that if any dubiety over scan that she would do vaginal scan to see what was going on as when she did this on 29th she thought that there was no placenta over cervix. Anyway, was waiting to see Consultant and midwife was doing her usual checks and my BP has gone up to 150/100. Everything else is fine though but still a bit of a worry. The Consultant then couldn't do internal scan as it was nearly 5pm by this time and scan room closing. So had to go back yesterday. 

It turns out when I went for scan yesterday that I am a weirdo and have 2 placentas and my cervix is in a funny position so on the abdominal scan looks like placenta covering cervix but on vaginal scan it isn't. However it is still low and they can't guarantee me that it won't cause problems if i have natural delivery. Also with my blood problem they can't give me epidural or spinal if I have had my blood thinning drugs that day if i go into labour naturally. All very complicated. Also now compounded with they don't really know exactly what going on with the extra placenta they have found which is a front of uterus. So have been advised to have planned C-section. As BP up need to go for monitoring everyweek so back at hospital next Thurday to see how that is. C-section planned for 19th Feb but if things go haywire with BP might be sooner. 

Sorry for long winded post but my brain is a bit fried with all this. 


Love to all

Sadie


----------



## thomasina28

morning eeryone. my eyes are nipping typing this. been up all through the night, if you seen my posting yesterday you would of heard i had been phoning the GCRM trying to get a nurse , late yesterday Nurse phoned me back. i told her that i was bleeding heavy ( had been bleeding on and off but not heay for a couple of days and only had AF for one day lining was 6.2 before starting menopaur injections too me seems quite thick ). 
she said just to leave it to Monday coming as im due to go in then for follie scan . so i said ok but did say Are you sure this is normal as it is a period as far as i can tell? . she was nice on phone and said give it till mon for the menopuar to kick in. 
During the night i have been bleeding very heavy and passing lots of clots .
i called the clinic early this morning and Nurse phoned me back . i explained to her that i was concerned that im waisting my drugs when im sure im having a heavy af . The nurse is going to speak to Mr Flemming and see what he has to say about cancelling my cycle this time around 9 she had mentioned a refund as at this stage thats the norm?  . i know its a guessing game to some extent with ivf but feel there are a few things need addressed with the GCRM. Ive been very upset this morning thinking our cycle has  been a waste of much saved money . So just waiting on nurse phoning us back


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina, i hope u get it all sorted out, i would ask to speak to the consultant and not the nurse re ure concerns as after all that is what u are paying ure money for, am sure he could give u a few minutes on the phone, ask him what the minimum levels of linning should be before starting stimms, and if they have made a mistake i would ask for some sort of comp as u have been thru so much and so unfair if u have been given wrong advice and started stimming way too soon.  Sadie hope that all is well with u and u can keep bubba in their for as long as poss, and good luck on the birth, sorry am not good at personals so hi to all others that i have missed, on my part have had bad headaches even tho drinking loads of water, thats it really and jabs are going not too bad.

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

hiya Lindsay . how are you today ? hope you are feeling ok on the drugs . Pat phoned me back a few minutes ago . my hubby is going through to collect some tablets ( to calm my bleeding down) that ive to take for a week or so then ive to go through on the 23rd jan for another prostap injection. then start of february for restarting the ivf . 
I know the GCRM are forward thinking on the fertility front but do think there are a few basic things that can be improved upon. Hope we can get it all sorted . i just knew that it was all wrong and that the prostap wasnt working and lining was too thick ect at that stage.  Anyway Lindsay thank you for mailing back.
Hiya Slim shady Sadie , ( thats my mums name ) my god two placentas , thats amazing isnt it . I hope your bp goes down to a decent level . The main thing is you and baby are both safe and well. Take care 
Thomasina x
A big hello to everyone else too . x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina, glad u got a reply and got it sorted out, am with u  on the basics and have also read in another post re one woman being given the wrong drugs for stimming and then being told to use them aand then having a bfn, think that they have to reassess their communication levels, and not get to complacent, as after all this is lots of hard earned saved money we are talking about and everyones hopes and dreams, on my front have some headaches but nil else really, 

hope all are well and PMT

LINDSAY


----------



## thomasina28

Glad you are feeling ok aprt from the headaches ! 
It realy is bad communication. hopefully it will all work out . i have read the lady with the drugs mix up . that was realy poor of the GCRM as we all know how desperate we feel and you would just say "yeah ill just start on those drugs instead of waiting another month" as you feel they are the experts. hope she gets some sort of apology at least for that. 
thomasina xx 
Anyhow im thankfull im even getting a shot at ivf and i do realise the GCRM  work miracles i just hope i catch one !


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks 

quick update from me......I'm having my prostap jab on Monday 
Based on my estimations & having to be on the good old prostap for 3mths....I reckon I might be doing the stimms around mid April-ish time....so excited but so scared   

I hope like you Mr Hoopy that its 3rd time lucky for me too 

Some other news......we got booked up for a holiday , going down to London for a few dys then back home for 1 day before flying out to Tenerife. Doing all that late march time so hopefully it will have us all rested & relaxed prior to 3rd ICSI!

thomasina - hope everything works out for you & the tabs help with the bleeding etc roll on the 23rd for you babes

lindsay - glad you're egtting on well with the jabs! its all happening hunni, good luck 

sadie - you need to be different eh, not one placenta but 2   Hope you're doing ok, keep taking it easy & get those feet up. Good luck for next weeks appointment & hey 19th feb aint too far away....bubba will be an Aquarius like me....vivid imagination & talks alot!   

mrs hoopy - time is rushing by....you're gonna be starting real soon   

wishing - I'm luvin' your positivity!!!!  I WILL have my BFP  Hope you're still keeping well

loue - wow 11wks, where does the time go? dont you be feeling guilty, your wee boy will soon come round to the idea & will love being someones big bro

sammy - endo is just pure evil isnt it  Think you're gonna be a head of me, is it monday you're hoping to start stimms? good luck hunni 

suzee - nice to hear that things are going good for you & the babies  

mrsmac - know exactly how you feel about the whole 'godparent' thing, we're the same, sometimes I wonder if its the sympathay vote we've had  It'll be your turn soon for real though! 

ranweli - so pleased things are finally set in stone & you'ev got some dates! Marco is fab!!

no time for any more personals  apologies to those I've missed

catch up again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrsmac

mrs R - sounds like an ideal plan, bit of rest and relaxation, time out for you and your other half. Third time lucky is your time  

Sadie - that's great you've got a date to meet your bubba. Not long now 

wishing - you were spot on about Maureen. Really liked her straight away. Hope you're well 


Had first ever acupuncture last night. Got so much from it. Would have gone again next week but therapist is on holiday. App in 3 weeks. She advised that a treatment directly before and after FET. Think we will wait until next AF to give acu a real chance to make a difference. 


Hope all gg's having a good weekend and everyone on treatment is coping ok.          


mrsmac
x


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello folks!
I'm new here, Can I join??
Just had 3rd IUI on Sat 10th Jan at GRI
after dodgy week being told I'd probably been overstimulated again.
Luckily they told me on 8th it was happening.
So happy and relieved it went ahead. 
Now half way through my 2WW.
Going a bit   already!

wishing you all lots of luck and positive thoughts  
luckyluciana
xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi luckyluciana - everyone is supportive and friendly here. You will be made really welcome. 
2ww is so cruel and feels like an eternity.  for a BFP. I have blown you some bubbles for luck. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Starting treatment again Jan 2009 Natural FET waiting on AF. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09- Planned C-section on or before 19th Feb

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap 01/02/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now being transferred to GCRM because of waiting list. Appt ? Feb

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Starting Jan 2009

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- Down Regging 08/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Chip1- GRCM Starting 5th Jan 2009 Prostap

Weecaz- GRI Appt 15th Jan

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Another prostap 23rd Jan then Start IVF stimming again in Feb

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

lucky- Welcome I have added you to the list. Good luck with 2ww. Hope this is your lucky time.

mrsmac- Glad acu went well. I had it for 2nd cycle and found it relaxing.

MrsR- Glad you getting your prostap Monday. Hope it helps symtoms. That lovely that you and my baby will share star signs. Librians and Aquarians are very compatable star signs.

Thonasina- So sorry thing haven't gone according to plan. I am afraid that it just goes that way sometimes with IVF and this is never a smooth journey and it can be difficult to know how our bodies will react to the drugs. But I agree that maybe communication from clinic could have been better. Good luck with this next cycle.

Lyndsay- How you getting on? When are you back at clinic?

Hope everyone okay.

I have sneezed all day so think I might be in for cold. AAAARRRRGGGG. Have managed to avoid it all winter so far. Typical.

Love Sadie


----------



## donn1

hi to all

its snowing here, really quite heavy, roll on the summer, if we get one this year!! lol

sbb i go back to gcrm on tuesday for scan so will see then whats happening, hope ure cold comes too nothing
thomasina, hope u are ok and af is not too bad
mrs r good luck with the prostap tomorrow
mrsmac, good for u with the acupuncture, great that it helps with the relaxing

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, 
                
wonder if you can help me a bit,me and dh are going to gcrm on thursday for tests,eg sperm sample,blood test ans ovarian assessment, iam i to take anything with me,is the ovarian assessment a scan? do i need to take a nightie or ?.

sadie-great news your still at home,and you must be getting soo excited for the arrival of you wee one,not long now,   have you heard any news about kims wee ones sean and hollie,send her lots of hugs from me,   

lucky-welcome to the thread,and all the best for a great result,    ,feel free to ask any of us questions about txt,we are all very friendly. 

mrs r-great to hear you are getting your meds,hope it helps your dreaded endo,also a holiday to look forward too,just what you will need before starting txt again,  

hi to everyone else,

il be back on later off to have a manic clean of the house,  

Ranweli,


----------



## bubbles06

hi lindsay,we posted at the same time,snow sounds lovely we have rain and wind,the last few days have been awful weather,xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

ranweli  just take u and ure hubby and nowt else, the scan for the ovarian assessment is an internal one and u do it in the scan room, ure hubby can stay with u if u wish they will then do blood test and then he goes off and does his thing, they will phone u later that day with his sperm results but u have to wait approx a week for ure blood resullts to come back and then they will phone u with these.  hope this helps

lindsay


----------



## Cars

Hi everyone 

Sorry not been on for a while, got exams at uni coming up and been trying to study! ( go to uni two nights a week)

Ranweli, gcrm are really great, they make you feel really relaxed, best of luck  


Thomasina, hope your feeling better 


Chip1 hope all goes ok tuesday

Mr and Mrs Hoopy, best of luck for your upcoming cycle     


Lucky, best of luck , i know its horrible the 2ww but hopefully it will be worth it!       

Sadie, hope you can keep the cold at arms lenght! you must be getting so excited waiting for your wee one to arrive! 

Jen,     

Mrsmac think i am going to do acupuncture too, see if helps get us a    I am going into GCRM on the 27th to sign consents form for FET, just really looking forward to getting on with it now!

Hope everyone else is ok    

Love Cars


----------



## donn1

hi to all

snowing here again, melted yesterday but looked like a winter wonder land here, am in law village, the wilds lol for a glasgow girl, the things we do for a good school and love lol, hope all are well, am on day 7 of stimming and last night and this am have a feeling of pressure, fullness and cramps in ovaries, more so when i lean over cross legs etc hurts a bit, hope this is a good sign

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

Good morning all you Glasgow Girls . Hope you are all well and coping with your own journeys.
Hiya Lindsay how are you doing ? when do you go for your next scan ? x im realy excited for you .
Hi Sadie .i hope you are doing well and resting x
hello Jen .
Good luck Ranweli x
Lucky , thinking of you on your 2ww , looking forward to hearing a big success from you .x
wishing you lots of luck for your cycle mr and mrs Hoopy 
i know ive probably missed loads of peeps . sorry im cr*p at this . 
thomasina xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina i go for next scan tomorrow, but if this snow keeps up might not get out the village! is the shop busy today my brother lives in a wee village called dechmont think that is near ure side of the country
cars good luck with the studying and exams  you go goirl!
lucky hope all is well with u and that all ure dreams come true very soon
mr and mrs hoopy hope all is well with u and it wont be long now

love and luck to all others

lindsay1


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

hope you're all well and have had a nice weekend despite the horrible weather - i've spent the morning on the phone to the insurance company processing our claim for storm damage.  

mr & mrs hoopy - have blown you some more bubbles.  (only mr h don't worry, i wouldn't dare change mrs h's bubbles!!)        

jen - i know what you mean but do try to stay positive.  maybe taking a few months out to reboot your system would help you and dh to prepare and go into your third (successful!) cycle feeling more upbeat and optimistic about things.      

lindsay - i remember feeling awfully tight around my ovaries and we managed to a get a good wee clutch of eggs so i'm sure your discomfort is a good sign...    

sadie - 2 placentas?!!  wow, if it's not one thing, it's another!    keep those feet up and that bp down.  

thomasina - sorry you've had to cancel your cycle.  hope your appointment on friday goes well and you get to start again with your second prostap.    

mrs r - good luck for your prostap today!!!!!  finally, you must be pretty excited!  3rd time lucky...            

mrs mac - glad you got on well with maureen.  she really knows her stuff and had several patients pregnant from successful fets before me.  you're in good hands!  

lucky - fingers crossed for you!  when do you test?          

ranweli - as long as you can easily strip off to the waist you don't need to wear any special clothes as they'll give you a towel to cover up with.  maybe you should give that black pvc jumpsuit a miss on thursday and wear it on friday instead!      your dh can go in with you but mine stayed outside and had a cuppa instead!  there's not much romance involved in an icsi conception but we at least wanted to keep some things private and mysterious from each other.  after all, i didn't pop into the room to help him out with his sample!  

cars - hope the studying is going well.  if you're thinking about acupuncture, try to see maureen karnowski at the natural health service on the high street or balance on napiershall street - she's my lucky charm!  

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## thomasina28

hi Lindsay just a quick GOOD LUCK wish for tommorrow . x thomasina. p.s my shop is near your brothers and i live  minutes from where he is .


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks for the good luck wishes thomasina, am a bit apprehensive but excited at the same time, make any sense  lol , i really like where my brother lives, its very peaceful
will post with up date later 

hope all are well

love lindsay


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
feels like i ve not been on for ages been stocktaking at work so been there more often that is normal  

mrs r great news prostap on monday now that the ball is rolling we can get lots of           sent your way 2009 is our year mrs and third time lucky     

lucky welcome hope your 2ww is not sending you crazy yet lots of     sent your way for a postive result

cars good luck on the 27th for your fet    that it works

thomasina how are you 

chip how are you doing mrs good luck today hopeful that you have a great clutch of wee embies sounding good for you  

sadie hope your feet are up and your relaxing and getting that bp down 

wishing how are you how are the baby preps coming along

not much happening at this end just waiting on the 1/2 for the good old prostap
been havibg  a terrible time at work at the moment one of my staff(19yr) has just told me she is 11wks pregant and does not know how it happened     cant believe it etc!! its ruined her life what about uni etc i have no idea were i got my restraint from but i could have cheerfully have throttled her,   must be because i liked her or else i would have feared for her safety  

hope everyone is well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

mrs hoopy,

it just never ends, does it?!!!  i would have throttled her myself if i'd been there, stupid girl!  how many days now?  less than 2 weeks?  i've sent your dh some bubbles but it's taking years to get him up to your 3333!

w x


----------



## suzee

theres pics of Busters (Kims) twins on the Twin's and More Bump's chat thread, they're absolutely gorgeous!!!!  I can't wait 4 mine now!!!!!!

I was just having a wee quick look at threads so better get back to work, hope you all well!!

Suzee xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

mrs hoopy i would feel the same as u very difficult to feel any synpathy for her.especially as their is so much protection out their ie morning after pill  etc, silly wee girl.

well had my day scan today and linning was 10.9 follies were 2 at size 9 2 at size 10 and 2 at size 12, have to go back on friday for another scan and bloods, does anyone know if at this stage these are good sizes etc, as such a long time ago 6 yrs since last lot of treatment and that wasnt icsi.

hope all are well

lindsay1


----------



## donn1

also forgot to say these follies were on my left ovary as she couldnt find my right? has anyone else had this?

lindsay


----------



## emmypops

Lindsay - the same thing happens to me quite often - they can only find one ovary - seems to hide behind other organs sometimes ! Don't worry though they always manage to find it at EC ! Your follies sound fine - there are probably a couple more in the hidden ovary - and you'll be amazed how much they grow before the next scan  

Mrs H - You did very well to keep your calm - life can be very unfair sometmes  

Wishing - Hope the storm damage isn't too bad and you manage to get it fixed soon  

Ranweli - Good luck with your appointment on Thurs - don't worry about a thing - they will really look after you  

Sadie -Hope all is ok with you and bubs and that you managed to steer clear of the cold   

Jen - How are you doing hunny? You haven't been on for a while  

Started popping the Norethisterone last Wed and take it until Sunday then I should get AF the following Thurs and start stimming after that - it al happens so fast once you get going doesn't it  

Still waiting for DHs results rom the hospital - so   that they come back negative but realistic that this is unlikely  

My Mum is doing great after her knee op - she got home yesterday and is walking really well with two sticks  

Hop eyou are all well

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks emmypops for the reply, hope ure hubbies test results are ok and glad to hear that ure mum is up and about.

can i ask u did u get many other follies from the ovary not seen 

lindsay


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!  

Not been on for a while as TBH I haven't really been wanting anything to do with tx recently.  And I think finally my hormones are a bit messed up.  I was absolutely fine during treatment but since last week I have stropped and cried and moaned at nothing at all!  God knows how my DP is putting up with me!  Don't really want to think about starting again.  Don't want to go to review meeting and discuss all the issues I have either but know it has to be done.  Mind you the way I am going at the moment by tomorrow I'll be desperate to start over! 

Sorry for being a big moan - again!  

Chip - I think your scan sounds fine.  Glad all is going well. 

Emmy - So pleased you're getting going again hun!  Good luck with everything.  

Suzee - Won't be long now til you've got your pics!  Hope all's well with you.

Mrs Hoopy - It is a nightmare when you hear that someone else is pregnant isn't it.  One of my colleagues told me she was expecting last week and I had the usual complete jealousy whilst trying to be happy for her but then today I heard she has miscarried and now feel really dreadful for being so resentful of her.  I don't suppose it'll get any easier either until we have our turn!

Thomasina - Howz things going with you now?  Sorry to hear all is not going to plan.  I am the one who had the drugs mix up with GCRM and totally agree that there are things they need to work on.

Wishing - Am sure a wee rest will do me good and help the PMA.  Thanks for the advice.  Hope all good with you. xx

Cars - Hope all going well with the uni stuff.  Not long til you get started again.

Sadie - You sure are having a tough time with that wee one of yours.  Sounds like you're getting a plan all figured out tho.

Ranweli - Good luck with scan on Thursday!  Won't be long now til everything is go go go!

Sorry to those I've missed.  Lots of love to you all.

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks for the responses and fingers crossed they keep growing and maybe get some on right ovarie if they find it!!

JJ1980 sorry to hear that u are so up and down at the mo but give ur self time to heal and we are here for u
emmy glad u are starting soon and good luck with it

thomasina hope all is well with u 

ranweli good luck with scan on thurs

sorry to any i missed

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lynsday your clutch of eggs sounds great they always sem to get more from one ovary  it just means at et you have a wee surprise of more eggs    

eleven days and counting wishing not that mr h is doing that as i am a complete horror on the prostap  

hi to everyone else
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

asked re my oestrogen levels yest and they were a thousand is this good or bad, the nurse gave me away extra drugs to use in case i needed them but apparently i have not too, sorry am asking so much as really want to be in the know re all this icsi lark, 

mrs hoopy wow 11 days and counting am sure ure dh can switch off when he needs to as most men can   when they act like they are deaf, when u want them to do something or other, its in their nature lol

best of luck to all

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just a quick post for me,

well we are at the gcrm tomorrow for our tests,i know i sound a bit weird but am quite excited   ,after 4 years we are finally getting further to our dream of a family    ,ill come on tomorrow and let you know how i get on,and do personals as you are all busy.

xxxx to everyone,
ranweli


----------



## lou-e

Evening GG,
Ranweli- just wanted to say good luck for your long awaited appointment tom. Not long til you will be getting started now   
Lindsay- your 1st scan sounds fine, they hope to see a wee clutch of eggs developing at roughly the same rate so all sounds on track. Don't worry about the disappearing ovary thing, my left one 'hides'  all the time and apparently was a nightmare to get to at EC, and they got 5 big eggs from it, so probably have some on it too   
Thomasina- Good luck for review appointment  
Jen- nice to see you posting again, your feelings are all perfectly normal hun, am sure most of us can totally relate to how your feeling right now. Post away about how you feel, we're all here for you through good and bad    When is your review appointment??, don't feel guilty for asking questions, you are paying a lot of money for treatment and if you feel there were areas that you were not happy about then ask away.
Sadie- think you have officially covered all areas of my textbook now!!. Hope your behaving lately   
Mr+Mrs H- Bet your counting down the days til the 1st. I have a girl at my work(staff) who cried and whinged everytime the baby moved 'cause she didn't like the feeling' Eventually had to let rip and tell her what i though of her moaning. You are so calm compared to me, I actually got to the stage recently where I had had it with being nice and pretending that i didn't have issues about our IF and thought it was my god given right to just state how i felt when people annoyed me ( gave me a weird kind of satisfaction)   
Still no progress from DS about being a big bro. Have decided just to let him come round in his own time- got new scan pics from work last week in a cute little folder for him and when i showed him he tossed them onto the floor and rolled his eyes    Totally out of character for him to be like that so will jsut see how he goes nearer the time and try not to make it into a problem
Hope your all well
Lxx


----------



## lou-e

Oh and anyone any ideas how to get my ticker working x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry folks not been on all week. have had rotten cold. Was at daycare for assessment all day today and not great news. Baby is fine but my BP causing problems. Blood result and urine abnormal so heading back to hospital on Sat and they going to reassess things. If keeps going in wrong direction i.e pre-eclampsia ten they going to C-section me earlier. Nothing simple.

Lou-e- Try not to worry too much about DS am sure he will come around.

Mrs Hoopy- Sorry some folk get right under your skin don't they. Silly girl. Don't know how lucky they are eh!

Ranweli- Good luck with appt and pre treatment tests. So glad it has come your turn after all this time.

Lindsay- Sounds like all going well. Good luck for your follies growing.

Jen- You poor soul. It really is very hard to pick urself up after a failed cycle and some are worse than others. I still think though it is better to get things off your chest then to let them simmer away as you will only feel that you should have asked or blame yourself for not asking. So take bull by an speak to clinic am sure you will feel better to get some answers from them re treatment.

Em- Howz things with you? Any news on your DH? Glad your mum okay.

Wishing- Things not getting any easier. Hope you are doing okay. You must be getting big now.

Suzee- Howz you? Getting bigger by day?

Thomasina- How you? When do you get your next prostap?

MrsR- How you? Did you get prostap?

Hope everyone else okay.

I will try to keep you all posted but if I drop off face of earth then you know that am in hospital and I will update you as soon as I can.

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi there, just thought I'd quickly pop on to say hi and good luck to Sadie x

Stay cool and calm honey, I am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy and excited that you will be a mama soon. I am certain all will be well and you will just be the bestest mama in town. I can't say how amazingly lucky we are to be blessed with Innes, our wee miracle. Every day I think how so lucky we are to have a baby when my DH was diagnosed as 100% sterile! 

Lou, congrats too on your pregnancy hun, totally fab news, siorry not been on b4 but little lord Innes has had all my attention. Your adorable son, may be a bit jealous at first, but like me, and many more we are  likely so attentive to our boys.

Tashia, hope your wee snow babe has been put back safe and sound.

And to all other girlies I wish you the bestest luck and babydust and like I said to Sadie, the tide will turn when the waves get too high.

Love

Julz
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sadie what can we say it will be worth it in the end!!! hope everything goes well on saturday  

loue your ds reaction sound completely natural mrh nieces told there parents they only wanted a baby if it could stay at there grans  and they could visit some times   now you cant get anywere near the baby  it will all work out when baby arrives 

lynsday things are sounding good for you when do you go back again    

ranwelli how did you get on yesterday did they give you a start date

hi to everyone i ve missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all, just a quickie (again) from me today to see how Ranweli got on at GCRM.  Did you get a date to start tx?

Sadie - A huge big extra huggable hug   for you!!

I've found recently that I've lost my appetite, I am still eating though but I look forward to dinner or whatever then is comes and I'm like 'oh I really don't fancy this' and just pick at it then DH nags me into eating like a wee kid.

Saying that my tummy is now huge!!  I've already moved the seat back in the car but don't think I can move it back anymore or won't reach peddles.  Its the same with my desk at work, colleague said they'd cut out a half moon section so I can just roll my chair in!!!

Hope everyone is doing well, will get round to doing personals sometime, I promise!!

Take care,

Suzee xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

had scan at gcrm  linning 13.5, follicles ranging from 11 to 15 so waiting on nurse phoning me back to see if i have to stimm longer or take final jag on sunday before ec on tuesday, have a feeling that i will be back at the clinic on monday for more bloods and scan, slowly but surely as they say

, stll cant find my right ovary i now think the two are sitting together, as heard of this before and that i have got 6 follies intotal.

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## Tashia

Hi everyone

Sorry for no posts - Ollie just quite time consuming (as Julie says - these boys just take up all our time!!!  No complaints mind you!).

Well went for my 4th set of bloods today and I have officially surged - so transfer of snowbabes (2 x blastocysts - all being well in thawing that is!) on Thursday midday...  So just a case of letting Ollie take up all my time and keep my busy - so I dont think about it all - as when I do think about it go from being scared stiff to a bundle of nerves!!!!  

Was anyone at the GCRM around 10:45 today?  I was there with Ollie - sorry if anyone was as feel really self concious going in with a baby when it is the one thing that all the couples in the waiting room are aiming for - and there I am going for a 2nd baby and felt ultra greedy...  Sorrryyyy! 

Is anyone else going to be in the 2ww around the same time as me?  Dont know how long test day will be from Thursday transfer with 5 day blasts?  Anyone got any ideas?

Sadie - so excited for you - even though everything may be getting you down!  Think - your body is basically gearing up to get baby out asap and let you finally be a Mummy - how fab is that!  I reckon your body is basically just helping you out so you see your wee baby ASAP!!!!     

Julie - will keep you posted - can meet up after tx when our diaries are free...

Everyone else - so sorry for being ignorant and not posting personals!  So pleased to see ladies with growing bumps and new arrivals - it is just brilliant to see how well our thread is doing with successes!

Love to all & have a fab weekend - sorry for waffling all about me again!

Tash xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry for delay in post and thankyou for all asking after me,

our tests went fine,my ovarian assessment went well the nurse sounded pleased,left ovary has 12 follicles and right has 6,so they seemed quite pleased,dhs sample was 14 million per ml,a bit low on mobility but not to worrie as icsi will be the way forward,we are back on the 12th feb to see marco for consultation and then fromwhat we were told by the nurse we will be starting quickly,i have to say all you ladies who have commented on gcrm,you were all 100% correct,our first impressions were excellent,everyone was really lovely,the waiting room was really busy and i kept wondering if any of you ladies were there!,

hope all you ladies are well,
we are going away tonight so will be back on monday,and promise to catch up on personals,

ranwelixxxx,

P.S sadie,hope your still at home and resting,xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

tashia, i saw u their yesterday and ur son is gorg, u look amazing too, its nice to see a wee one their as gives us all hope 

ranwelli  good news on ur scan and follies u go girl

suzee a good sign that ur bump is growing well

well got call back from gcrm and have to go back for more bloods and scan on monday, this will be me stimming for 13 days, hope it will be enough time now for them to get bigger, tashia i may be in for ec on wednesday so we could be on the 2 wait week 

love to all

lindsay


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

hope everyone's had a nice weekend.

mrs r - how are you doing on the prostap?  

emmy - hope your dh's results come through soon.  

jen - do you have a date for your review appointment?  

mr & mrs hoopy - only a week to go!  

lou-e - i'm sure your ds will love his baby brother or sister once they arrive, it'll just take him a wee bit of getting used to.  have you had any luck with your ticker yet?  if you go to a ticker site, choose the code at the end that starts "url=" or "img", something like that!  just copy and paste it into your signature text.  i've never been able to get my ticker to work in the "ticker" section of my profile!  

sadie - hope everything's going okay and you're relaxing at home.  

jules - glad to hear your wee family's doing great!  

suzee - i love that your colleagues suggested cutting a bump shape out of your desk!  can you believe we have less than 3 months to go?!!!  

tashia - good luck for your et on thursday!!    our otd was 2 weeks and 3 days after our surge when we had our fet.  i also went into the gcrm on thursday this week to donate back my leftover drugs so that someone else can use them.  i purposely went in the afternoon because it's usually quieter then but just my luck it was really busy and i felt really guilty sitting in the waiting room with my bump on show.  collette reckons the other patients would've just seen me as a good omen - i hope so!  

ranweli - glad you liked the gcrm and everything went well.  hope you've had a nice weekend away.  

lindsay - good luck for your bloods and scan tomorrow.  

hi to everyone else...

wishing x


----------



## Tashia

Hi folks

Lindsay - thanks re Ollie (we think he is the best wee darling too - being his parents I guess that is normal!   ) - the people at the GCRM love him too (think it must be really rewarding for the team to see one of their 'miracles' in the flesh!) - wish I had known it was you as could have given you a big hug and wished you well!!!   ...

Anyway, let me know how you get on with with 2ww dates - think we will cross over anyway!

Wishing - thanks for info - so about 2 weeks or so will be our wait - maybe less?  It is going to seem like forever...,

Love to you all xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi tashia,

i think my 2ww after et was only 10 or 11 days, so the first "week" will pass really quickly!  

w x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

back from scan and bloods, follies are now 20,18.18.18.17.15, linning was 15 waiting on the call to see when to take hcg, glad they have grown as was getting a bit worried to say the least.

sorry for no personals 
hope all are well
lindsay


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Wishing- thanks for the info re ticker, one ticker now in working order   
Lindsay- well done, that sounds like a great wee clutch of eggs, is EC Wed??   
Tashia- Good luck for thursday, Fet is a breeze compared to full cycle, but the 2ww just as crazy, although you will probably only have around 9-10 days til you know the outcome as you have blasts. Have been there with the worries about feeling greedy wanting another but if you didn't have IF issues you would not only choose to have 1 child so don't be feeling too guilty x   
Hope everyone else is good Lxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,me and dh had a lovely weekend away,just what we needed,thankyou for all the kind messages regarding our 1st appt at the gcrm,still on a high!!!,i didnt mention to you all that on the scan they found a 2cm cyst on my right ovary,which the nurse re assured me it was nothing to be overly worried about,and to speak to mr gaudoin about it on the 12th feb,but me being me i have one nothing but worry about it and got my self quite upset last night,have any of you had this? or any advice for me?

sorry bout me post again,ill try and do some personals now,

sadie-see you not been back on,so thinking you might be in hospital having/had your wee bubba,sending you lots of     ,

kim-hope sean and hollie are well and you are fully enjoying motherhood,and also managing to get a bit of sleep,  

lou-e-love your new ticker,cant believe your 12 weeks already!! ure your ds will come round,hes just used to being no 1 but will enjoy having a new playmate, 

lindsay- sounds like you have been busy,some good sounding eggs,hope all goeds well for ec? not long till youll be pupo,  

wishing-how r u? have you bought any more baby things yet? 

suzee-how r u?  thankyou for asking after me,we have our 1st consultation on the 12th feb,then we will hopefully have a start date, 

Tashia-great news about fet,hope your wee frosties behave and all goes well on thursday,i wanted to say dont feel guilty one bit about wanting another baby,i think its so lovely that wee ollie will have a wee brother or sister    and when i first met you on here you had just found out you were pregnant with ollie and you have been such an inspiration to me       

mrs r-how r u? 

catt-hope your wee boy is continuing to grow big and strong,   

mr and mrs hoopy-how r u both,only a week to go for you both,sending you lots of    .


jules-great to hear you wee mans keeping you busy, 

jen-how are you?you sounded a wee bit down on your last post,  .have you heard any more about when your review appt will be? 

hi to eveyone else just tried to catch up with the latest,off to have some chocolate now,     ,only a wee bit as trying to be good,

ranweli,xxx


----------



## sammy1521

Good Afternoon Girls,

Sorry i havent been on in a while, things are still going as planned, we are now on day 6 of stimms.  I havent been feeling well the last couple of days, ive been in pain in my pelvis and it is painful when i stand...i dont remeber this happening last time.  My drug amount is exactly the same as last time.  I am trying to stay positive and thinking it just means im producing more, but i cant help but be scared there is something wrong.

We go tomorrow for a blood and scan, i will tell them then but i am worried.

I'm at work and dont have a lot of time.....

But i wish everyone a great day....

Cheers,

V


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone

I've been awol for a wee while so thought it was time I done a quick post! 
I've had an AF from hell ......possibly due to now being on the Zoladex injection (was meant to be Prostap but after urology checked with Marco @ GCRM, he recommended Zoladex so it was changed).
I think the Zoladex is wrecking havoc with my body & hormones ......I'm on CD11 & still bleeding  its been really sore, cramps, spasms, flooding, the whole shebang!!!
Hopefully it'll all sort itself out in time!
Other than feeling miserbale with AF I've been quite busy as we've had relations staying so not had chnace to get on.
Back to normality now & looking forward to my holi-bags in March! 

....Can I ask a question about TX drugs to those of you who've been at GCRM?..............did you all get your drugs from the clinic? If not, where else are they available? Can your own GP obtain them for you? I'm a bit clueless about this as our other TX's have been NHS! Cheers in advance girls 

god theres so much to catch up on.......

sadie - hope everything is ok with you mrs, cant wait to hear you're exciting news when the time comes.....if it hasn't already!!!

Sammy - good luck for scan & bloods tomorrow, make sure you do tell them about the pains etc.Try and not worry I'm sure everything is fine.

ranweli - hiya pet, I'm so pleased you're finally getting started & that the appt went well. Best things come to those who wait eh!  I've got endometriosis & have had cysts before, I had a large cyst removed before & others have been shrunk with the likes of prostap or zoladex drugs. I'm sure Marco will tell you what to do about it, I'd trust him with anything!!Roll on your appt on the 12th.....hey maybe we'll get to be cycle buds 

lou - glad you're doing well & at that 12wk mark!! I'm sure your little boy will come round in time, just try & involve him in everything like you're doing already & I bet he'll start getting excited!

lindsay - its all going well so far hunni, any news on when EC will be? 

wishing - storm damage what a nightmare, thats all you needed eh! How you keeping? Is that bump expanding by the minute? That was so nice of you to donate drugs back! 

tash - good luck for Thurs   

catt - hows things luv?

mrhoopy - hows the green pee man?  Talking of things green....good game on sat eh! I have to say the luvly artur was looking very hot in the black.....very slimming    You going to Hampden on Wed? Think there'll be a poor turn out but I'll be there......faithful through & through and all that 

mrs hoopy - you getting excited? Its not long now ma dear! I never got prostap, I'm on Zoladex but think its very similar. Marco seemed to favour Zoladex & what Marco says.....I truly believe  Have 3 hugs for luck    

jen - how you doing luv?

suzee - gladthings are going well with your pregnancy.....I think I've found your appetite, I'm eating like a looney!!! 

well folks thats about as much as I can remember back 
hope I've not missed anyone 

loadsaluv Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on. Been in hospital. No baby yet. Blood pressure shot up and they thought heading for pre-eclampsia. Started on medication and this seems to have helped. So they have discharged me today. Community midwife will come in to check my BP and have to go back to hospital on Thursday to daycare. Will see my own Consultant then as she wasn't back from hols yet. They basically want to try to keep baby in as long as possible as long as me and baby aren't in danger. So it a playing it by ear game day by day. If I feel unwell at all i have to phone them back.

Ranweli- So pleased your appt went well. You must be so pleased and excited. Try not to worry about cycst too much most of them shrink and it depends on time of month. It shouldn't affect you treatment. Glad you guys had good weekend.

MrsR- Sorry you have had AF from hell. Hope things sette now you on meds. 

Tashia- Good luck for 2ww. My FET 2ww with GRI was just over 2 weeks but I knew before that as had signs of being pg at exactly 2weeks. As Lou-e says you wouldn't choose to have one child if you could get pg naturally so don't feel bad. I do think it gives all FF hope that all this does work when folk get pg it's what keept me going for 4 years.

Lindsay- Good luck for EC sounds like you got a great wee set of follies that will give you lots of clucky eggs.

Sammy- Good luck with scan. You have maybe just reacted really well to the drugs this time as your body will have recognised the drugs from before or so they say. 

Wishing- How did storm damage assessment go? That is so kind of you to donated you drugs to the clinic.

Lou-e- Can hardly believe you are past 12 weeks already. So excited for you.

Suzee- made me laugh when I read you post       think that a great idea. Thanks for the hug. Am in need just feel totally exhausted and can't wait for it to be time for baby to come. Feel like it been one thing after another for so long.

Julz- Thanks so much for support. It great to hear from you. I sound like motherhood is just fab and I am so looking forward to meeeting our wee bubba. Will keep you posted.

Mrs Hoopy- Just wanted to say thanks to you and Mr Hoopy for support too. I so hope that this time is your turn and that the green p** has been worth it. Not long now till you get started.

To all my FF who are going through just about to start waiting to start or like me waiting to pop I wish you all great things.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

lindsay - your follies sound great!!  good luck for ec, hope you get a fantastic wee basket of eggs!  

lou-e - 12 weeks already!    do you have a date for your booking appointment?  which hospital are you going to?

ranweli - sorry, i don't know anything about cysts, except that a friend had one and she just had to wait for it to reduce in size naturally.  we haven't bought any more baby things as friends and family have started lending us things so we're going to wait a bit and see what we really still need!  

sammy - try not to worry but do tell them tomorrow.  i'm sure it's nothing to worry about and things are going great with your follies!  

sadie - glad your medication seems to be helping with your bp.  hope everything's well with you and the wee one and you're relaxing at home.  no running about, even if you feel like nesting!  

mrs r - sounds lilke you're having an awful time.    the gcrm ordered our drugs from an outside company (homecall, something like that) and they contacted me direct by phone to arrange payment.  the drugs were then delivered to the gcrm and i collected them when i started my stimming jabs.  i thought it silly to keep the drugs i hadn't used when somebody else could use them but i did wait until i was totally happy about my bump before doing so!  it means that if somebody's drugs don't arrive in time or they need a few more days than thought they can use mine and won't have to pay extra.

wishing x


----------



## whippet

Mrs R we used the company GCRM recommended first time but used  a company whose details I got on here second time. Drugs came from Manchester, GCRM sent fax to my GP with what drugs they wanted, my gp wrote private prescription, I faxed copy and then sent origonal. We saved several hundred pound and told Marco. He said he was going to investigate costs as the clinic has no financial gain with drug company they use. PM me if u want any more details.

whippet x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

ec is thursday am, god am so glad i made it t this, life in the old dog yet!!!

lou e  goodnews on getting to 12 weeks, the rest will fly in

ranwelli  hope marco sorts out ure cyst and that it doesnt put back ure treatment,try not too worry to much, syas she 

sorry am really rubbish at posts, heres abug  too all on our long and hopeful journey of becoming mummies for the first time or again

love 

lindsay


----------



## kerrmonster

Hello All, 
I have been reading through some of your threads and notice many of you have experience with the GCRM, and if you don't mind was wondering if someone could answer a few questions I have regarding finances? (hope I'm not being too nosey!)

I am completely new to this, and feel a bit overwhelmed by it all at the mo... My DH had a vasectomy while in his previous marriage and we have just had a failed vasectomy reversal. It was pretty gutting actually, as we hadn't really prepared ourselves for the fact that it might not work... . ICSI is now our only chance to have a child together and unfortunately we dont qualify for NHS funding. The VR took a big chunk out of our funds and we are now desperately trying to save for ICSI at GCRM. I am desperate to get the ball rolling....and wondered if anyone could offer advice on the following:

Do we have to pay for the treatment as soon as we have our consultation? or can we pay it as we go along?

Has anyone (not entitled to NHS funding) had their GP help with the meds? (thought it might be worth a shot....)

Has anyone any experience with egg sharing? (as in, being the donor) I notice that the GCRM offers this, but wondered how readily available it is...(not sure exactly how I feel about this one though!)

Thanks in advance for any advice that you can give me ... it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## thomasina28

kerrmonster said:


> Hello All,
> I have been reading through some of your threads and notice many of you have experience with the GCRM, and if you don't mind was wondering if someone could answer a few questions I have regarding finances? (hope I'm not being too nosey!)
> 
> I am completely new to this, and feel a bit overwhelmed by it all at the mo... My DH had a vasectomy while in his previous marriage and we have just had a failed vasectomy reversal. It was pretty gutting actually, as we hadn't really prepared ourselves for the fact that it might not work... . ICSI is now our only chance to have a child together and unfortunately we dont qualify for NHS funding. The VR took a big chunk out of our funds and we are now desperately trying to save for ICSI at GCRM. I am desperate to get the ball rolling....and wondered if anyone could offer advice on the following:
> 
> Do we have to pay for the treatment as soon as we have our consultation? or can we pay it as we go along?
> 
> Has anyone (not entitled to NHS funding) had their GP help with the meds? (thought it might be worth a shot....)
> 
> Has anyone any experience with egg sharing? (as in, being the donor) I notice that the GCRM offers this, but wondered how readily available it is...(not sure exactly how I feel about this one though!)
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice that you can give me ... it is greatly appreciated!


 Hi there i got all my blood tests ect done at my gps surgery ay no added costs . we paid for the amh test and the initial scan the same day we got them. i think there coulld be reduced costs applied at gcrm if omeone does eggshare or spermshare programmes ? check out their website ?
thomasina x


----------



## lou-e

Hi all,
Kerrmonster- Welcome to the GG board, you will find all the support and answers you need here, some of us are practically veterns   Firstly have a look at the Gcrm website and it will give you a list of costs for a cycle. You can self refer to them at any time and would go for an initial consultation and would pay for this at the time(150-180) i think, and then they would tell you what you would need done and give you a cost schedule, but sounds like you would also have to have some sperm retrieved surgically and this would be extra too. Egg sharing is available and does reduce the cost to around £1500 but you need to be under 35 and have a good AMH level,which is basically a test that will look at how well your ovaries would respond to treatment. There is then the legal and ethical implications of doing an eggshare to consider, for some, not for others. Some of the others who have gone down this route may be able to give you more advice   
Ranweli- After my prostap last cycle I went in for a scan to check was down regged enough and  had a huge 5cm-5cm cyst, I was really worried that it would delay treatment but they checked out my hormone level and it turned out to be just a simple cyst(most are) and was started on my stimms the next day, so don't worry hun am sure you will be good to go     I now have cysts both sides, one ovary is 5cm - 5.5cm and the other 5cm - 6cm, and they keep telling me that they will go when my placenta takes over at 12 wks but so far they are not getting any smaller.....thats my excuse for looking about 5 months gone already   
Wishing- have had my booking midwife appointment and a few scans at early pregnancy and have another scan on Monday, i have about an album full already, but too thick to work out how to post a wee pic. Am going to Wishaw, and thats where i work so am sure my care will be fantastic!!! Where are you having your baby?
Sadie- Hopefully your consultant will make a plan of action on thursday for you then, am sure wont be too long before you meet your baby now    
Mrs R- Poor you that sound awful, but hopefully will all be worth it when you start treatment. I was planning to order my drugs from another company but they phoned DH when i was at work and he paid the company they use so didn't get a chance....on the general IVF board there is a huge sub board about ordering drugs and gives you contact nos, prices etc
Lindsay- Good luck for EC on thursday, will be thinking of you and hoping that you get a nice wee clutch of eggs   
Sammy- how did you go with your appointment
love and good luck to everyone else Lxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Peeps

Just a quickie to say "welcome" to Kerrmonster    We actiually talked in the chatroom the other evening (i was under a different name  )

The GCRM has recently changed its drug company to "Homecare" (I think thats the name) and this was one of the ones which was recommended on FF  so I think the costs are quite favourable - I noticed a big reduction from my first tx !

Lindasy - Best of luck for Thursday - I will be thinking of you   

Ranweli - Sorry you have been so worried about the cyst but thw others are right - they usually don't cause too many problems and are very common  

Sadie - Hope u are hanging in there - not long now - bet you can't wait to have your wee one in yor arms  

Mrs r - Poor you - hope the AF from hell has gone now   

Tashia - Best of luck fo thurs - not long til your PUPO   

Sorry have been AWOL for a while - have been a bit stressed out and emotional the last wee while - not sure if its the drugs to blame    Finished the Norethisterone pills on Sunday and had first jab last night and 2nd one will be Wed then AF expected Thurs and start stimming Friday - can't believe its got to that stage already    Am realistic though that we only have a 1 in 100 chance so under no illusions about our chances  

Still no news on DHs results - seems that it is a major effort to get any info from the hosp - exasperating   

Big hugs to anyone I missed  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

Sorry i havent been on in ages, been away to Ireland for a week! Back last night and had our consents appointment for FET today, going back for bloods on friday and they reckon the transfer will be next tuesday or wednesday, i am so scared!!! going to stock up on pineapple juice, brazil nuts etc over the weekend !

Sadie, hope your ok   

Lindsay best of luch thursday    

Mrs R hope you are feeling better  

Jen Hope your doing ok  

Mr & Mrs Hoopy not long to go!


Hope all FF are doing well xx

Cars


----------



## emmypops

Just noticed as wee mistake - our chances are 3 in 100 (much better than 1 in 100 which is what I wrote    )

Also - my bubbles are at 478 but I'd like them to end in 7 for luck so would someone blow m some bubbles please ??  

Thank you

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- Blow you up to 777. gOOD LUCK CHICK.

Cars- Goodluck for FET.

Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

where do i start! sadie hope you are on mend, been a real hard time for you recently.
Mrs r have to say you deserve a medal for all your sufferings over last few months, remember tho it will be worthwhile in end. thats all our goals and talking about goals like you i will be at hampden wed night probably freezing!

every1 else take care x


----------



## emmypops

THANK YOU SADIE - WOW THAT MUST HAVE TAKEN SOME TIME TO BLOW ALL THOSE BUBBLES   

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE NO MORE BUBBLES COS I LIKE MY NEW NUMBER    

CHEERS
(LUCKY) EMMY XXXX


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

lindsay - good luck for ec tomorrow!!  

tashia - good luck for et tomorrow!!  

kerrmonster - hi!  i don't think anyone else has mentioned yet that you need to pay for treatment in full before the gcrm can order your drugs.  i think they might have some sort of payment plan?  there might be something about it on their website.  

lou-e - we're going to the southern because of marco (and because we had an early scan at the queen mum's and didn't like it much!)  we're also building up an album of pictures, we have about 20!!  our plan is to put them in a wee album with the bump photos we've been taking but still haven't got around to buying one...  

emmy - good luck for starting your stimms on friday!  

cars - good luck for your bloods on friday!!!    don't be scared, it'll be great!!!    

hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing well.

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well the old erves are getting a bit wrecked am trying to keep myself busy with the wedding arrangement, yhanks to wishing for the good luck, hope u and bubs are well.

not too good at personals just now but will be back on tomorrow and let u know how it wenr,,OH GOD!!!

lindsay


----------



## kerrmonster

Thank you all so much for helping me out with my questions...I only jsut realised that the surgical sperm retrieval would be at an additional cost. I had (stupidly) assumed that it would be included in the ICSI cost! - DOH!  

Guess I will need to really push for some (more) overtime at work!  

I will apologise in advance, as I suspect that there may be many more questions that I ask, but promise not to impose too much!  
Our plan of action for now is to see what we cab beg from our GP and then go for initial tests and consult at GCRM. Def. want to investigate egg share possibility... but time will tell if I'm a viable candidate.

Good luck to all of you currently having treatment and thanks again for all your advice!


----------



## JJ1980

First of all apologies for my wee absences!  I do keep up on all the news even though I'm not posting.  Don't have very much to say at the minute TBH.

Kerrmonster - Ask away! That's what we're all here for.  I am in the same position as you with the failed vasectomy reversal.  Had surgical sperm retrieval - can't remember how much it was maybe nearly £3000.  Was successful in spite of vasectomy being nearly 20 years ago so don't give up hope.  I stupidly assumed once wee has sperm it was all plain sailing but so far I seem to be causing GCRM some problems (but I think it's just me so again no need to worry!) Please feel free to ask anything coz nothing is too stupid.  We have all been there and most of us still have loads of questions.


Lindsay - Howz you today?

Emmy - How are you?  Totally know where you're coming from with the hormonal moodswings and I'm not even on anything just now!  Not long now hun!

Cars - My goodness that's come round quick!  Good luck with everything.  I'm okay thanks.  Got review appointment on Monday.

Sadie - Gosh that wee bundle is causing some mischief!  Hope you are okay.  Not long now.

Mrs R - You're having a bit of a rough time with that AF!  Got my drugs through GCRM by the way.  Not sure if there are any other options.

Ranweli - So pleased you're finally getting started.  Don't worry about the cyst.  I think they are really common.  

Lou-e - Wow can't believe how the time is flying with you!  How are you feeling?

Wishing - How are you doing?  

Sorry to everyone I've missed.  Hope you're all doing all right.    

Love

Jen xxx


----------



## sammy1521

Hi girls,

Just time for a quick update, thanks so much for putting my mind at ease earlier this week, you were right the pain i was feeling was because i am reacting very well to the drugs this time and by Tuesday (day 7) i had grown 11 follies average size 25 mm.  I am now sceduled for my EC tomorrow at GCRM....i am upbeat and positive...but i remeber last time that the emotional rollercoaster is far from over.

Good luck to Tashia and lindsey for today....im   for a successful outcome for you.

Sorry i need to go, work calls,

I will try to stop in later and finish what i started.

 to everyone.

sammy


----------



## bubbles06

hi just a popped on to wish tashia all the best with her et ans lindsay hope ec goes well,thinking of you both,    

sammy-wow 11 follicles sounds great and good sze too,sending you lots of              for ec tomorrow,try not to worry,xx 

back on later, ranweli.xx


----------



## wishing...

sammy, sounds like you're doing brilliantly!  good luck for ec tomorrow morning.  stay calm, stay positive, try not to worry!  

w x


----------



## Tashia

Hi folks

Just to let you know that both Blasts thawed well so we had both popped back in and was told our chances were very good....  Thanks for the good wishes - in particular a big hug to Ranweli! xxx

Had to have a second catheter put in as first one did not work well - so a different kind was used and then blasts got stuck and they had to do them again - but am positive that it was because they are soooo sticky!!!    

As usual delighted with the team & service plus kindness of the GCRM - they never fail to impress me!

Plus Marco did the transfer and Chris was the embryologist today - so feel superconfident!

Test date 9th Feb - so we wait now - who knows - it is in the hands of mother nature and we just have to sit tight and wait it out....  Feeling positive  today but know the 2ww rollercoaster changes hourly!!!!

Love to all & hope ec went well today Lindsay?

Tash xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well gor 5 eggs from 7 follies so not too bad just have to keep fingers crossed for tomorrow, am bleeding a bit and a bit crampy but am popping the bruffen

tashia think i saw u and hubby this am me with my wee one and partner, we were their first thing, glad all went well with the thaw, and good luck for ure test date, gcrm are FAB arent they

ranwelli  thanks for the good luck wishes  how are u

sammy good luck for ec tomorrow am sure u will do very well

kerrmonster knowledge is power so u go girl and ask away

cars  how u doing?

sadie  sound like u have a wee scamp their



mrs r  hope af goes away soon and never comes again for the next 9 month

wishing how u

lou e time is flying  take care of yourselves

cars good luck for friday

emy good luck for friday too

hoopies  good luck for when u start  wasnt that a mad match last night!!!

thomasina cant be long for u now

big   to us all

love
lindsay


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09- Planned C-section on or before 11th Feb

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap 01/02/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now being transferred to GCRM because of waiting list. Appt ? Feb

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Stimming from 30/01/09

Sandee- GCRM- Donor Match Yipee. Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Chip1- GRCM EC 29/01/09

Weecaz- GRI Appt 15th Jan

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Another prostap 23rd Jan then Start IVF stimming again in Feb

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi 

ARRRGGG just lost my post.

Lyndsay- Sounds like you got great we clutch of eggs. Well done and good luck for them fertilising. Yes this wee bubba certainly is mischeivous.

Tashia- Officially PUPO. Sounds like your blast are great quality and you have a real great chance of this being a success. Will keep everything crossed for you.

Sammy- Thought is sounded like you responding really well. Good luck for EC.

Ranweli- Howz you honey. Getting excited about starting?

Jen- Hows you hope you feeling a wee bit better.   Yip think me and bubba a right pair.

Em- Hope the 7's bring you good luck. They worked for me.

Wishing- Hope you and bubba well. Time really going in for you now.

cars- hope you hanging in there for ET.

Kerrmonster- Glad you decided to check out thread the girls and guy on here are fab and you will get loads of support. 

Well the saga of me and baby continues. Was at daycare today. ++ proftein in urine, bp stable on labetalol, bloods okay and a bit of swelling. Consultant says brewing pre-eclampsia and has therefore brought our CS date forward to the 11th Feb. She feels unlikely to make it to 19th before baby would need to be delivered and may be lucky to get to 11th but will try. She talkied about readmitting me today but as am stabilish have managed to get home. To do 24 hrs urine collection (Sorry TMI) and go back for r/v Saturday. Think am hanging on at home by skin of teeth.

Hope everyone else well.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone   

Been a busy girl the past few dys so 1st chance I've had to get on here.....where does the time get too?!  No rest for the wicked & all that eh    

Well the good news is that my AF finally stopped on Tues night......The Zoladex seems not to bad so far apart from having a hangover kinda feeling in the mornings (without the fun of the night before!!) & being slightly insomniac!! No flushes or sweats as yet  & no crazy hormonal monster so DH is breathing a sigh of relief so far 
I so hope its all gonna be worthwhile!  
Cant wait for April to do this next ICSI.....I think .......sometimes I'm really excited about it & then others times it scares the sh*t outta me     
I suppose what will be will be eh!  

Roll on the weekend.....not planned much but hey its still the weekend! 

1stly Mr Hoopy!......  You recovered after last nights drama at Hampden?? My nerves are still shattered, cant handle penalty shootouts .......hat off to my main man Artur Boruc eh!! He is even more delicious now      
Mrs Hoopy - roll on monday for your prostap jab! 

sadie - you're doing so well mrs, hang on in there! Not be long til you meet Sadie Jnr   

lyndsay - well done on the egg hatching, sending lots of   for fertilisation 

tash - liking the sound of those sticky blasts! Hope at least 1 of them sticks around for the long run, good luck these next few wks, Your OTD is my birthday so hopefully it'll bring you fantastic news 

sammy - hope your EC went smoothly & you got great eggs 

kerrmonster - welcome to the thread & good luck for your TX

jen - hey chick how are you doing? good luck with your review on monday 

cars - wow FET next week, thats come around really quickly, how you feeling about it.....good luck! 

emmy - hope your AF turned up so you can get started with the stimming 

lou - hope you're still keeping well xx

whippet - thanks for the info, i'll pop you a PM

wishing - thanks for the info on homecall, just want to investigate all options cos its all such an expense isnt it! Glad you're doing good hunni 

ranweli - you crossing off the dys on the calendar til the 12th babes?


well folks I'm gonna luv you & leave you......need to try & get some shut eye 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Stacey2685

Hi Girls,
        Don't know if you remember me had failed ICSI at GCRM in July sorry I have not been arround so much bn trying to keep my mind off as had wait till round 2!! My Nhs go starts March its at Ninewells in Dundee hope u don't mind me still posting here tho as really like u girls? I'm terrified about 2nd try 1st go I was quite excited but this time just get scared of not working again.  

Anyway how are all u girls still need to catch up properly but Congrats to all that got BFP and to those that have had ur bbys.

xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

got the dreaded call, and have 2 to transferr tomorrow, am really chuffed, still quite sore tho guess marco did a lot of fishing in their!!

hope all are well and PMT PMT PMT so i keep saying  
love to all

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

hi there everyone , havent been on much as very busy at work .
Hi lindsay i hope you are doing well and good luck for et tommorrow ,.pma ..pma..pma...pma x

Tashia- nice one -PUPO, Take it easy .reading your past posts gives people a nice warm positive glow.x
good luck with test date 

Sadie -Hope you are managing to rest and glad you have meds to keep your bp regulated.x

Ranwelli -hope you are doing well and good luck with your impending tx at GCRM , they do amazing things there .

Sammy -hope your ec was succesfull today and your eggs are snuggling in nicely ! x

Jen - hi there ,How are you doing ? x

Thats all the names i can remember and im c*aP ON Laptop 
to everyone ive missed ,which is probably tonnes ... A big hiya.
p.s im waitin on call today as when ive to start menopur again . had scan last nite and have ten follies on each ovary and lining 5.4 .waiting on blood results .
thomasina xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

tashia - great news that et went well, pupo now!  stay calm and the next 2 weeks will fly past...      love your new photo of ollie!

lindsay - fantastic wee basket of eggs you got, good luck for et tomorrow!  

mr & mrs hoopy - only the weekend to go...      

sadie - hope everything goes well tomorrow and you're allowed to stay at home.  having a new born to look after in a few weeks will be easy compared to what you're putting up with just now!  me and the wee one are doing great, think i've been very lucky so far in that i haven't had any problems or discomfort at all.  just keeping my fingers crossed that it stay that way!  

sammy - hope your ec went well this morning.    

mrs r - glad you're feeling good and the af's finally stopped.  stay positive!!      

stacey - of course we remember you!!  good to see you back on the thread.  good luck for march, pma remember!    

boo - what are they like?!?  darn nhs!! oh well, that'll make things much easier for your fet and i'm sure your embryos will be happier for not being packed in a box and sent along the m8!  

thomasina - hope you get that call soon and you can get started jabbing again!  

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## sammy1521

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say hi, im supose to be resting but DP isnt looking so i have snuck in to update you on my day.

The EC went well, they harvested  6 eggs, 2 didnt make it first thing but 4 have been injected and awaiting to see how they do tomorrow.  I have to say though, i am in so much pain....much more then last time....by the feels of things they were busy inside.

I have a couple of questions though - how many eggs do you need to freeze them?  Last time i only had 2 and they ET, so it wasnt an issue but i am trying to stay positive to think that all 4 will do well and i may have 2 left, if so would GCRM let me freeze them  (i hope so because we were only able to retrieve 2 straws of sperm from DP and this is our second straw....)
Also, because i had EC today, they will not do ET until monday...which i think is a 4 day egg transfer, although i think i read on another thread that its not good to transfer on day 4, is this true??

Anyway enough about me....oh before i stop (he he) the nurses at GCRM were great, so lovely and upbeat and recognize me which makes it so nice...plus you wanta just hug Chris....she is so sweet.

Ok ok,  how is everyone else doing?  Thanks for all the well wishes, its nice to feel like your all thinking of me, even though you have your own stuff going on.

Tashia, Congrats on the PUPO.... 


Sadie, good luck tomorrow, you sound like you've been through alot yet you seem positive and determined, your an inspiration.  

Lindsay - good luck tomorrow....

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - the countdown is on...you must be getting excited...

Welcome back Stacie, i wasnt on here in July but looking forward to speaking with you, i have heard good things from ninewells as well so good luck.

Thomsina -hope you got the call you were looking for....and you are able to start stimms soon...its funny how we look forward to being jabbed once or twice a day, mood swings etc...we are a crazy bunch and i wouldnt trade these experiences for anything.  

Mrs R - I was on zolodex as well....overall it wasnt that bad, best part for me was no AF for 3 months....bad part was was you described....hangover ish, and as the months went on the night sweats got worse....lets hope that doesnt happen for you.  Also....did it not hurt to have the injection?  I had a bruise for 3 weeks from my last one...it was murder.  Although the first 2 were bareable.  Sorry dont mean to scare you.  On a Positive note i reacted so well to the stimms after being on it for 3 months...so you do have that to look forward to and keep you focused during the side effects.  Wishing you a quick 3 months.... 

Boo - NHS can be so......frustrating...consistency isnt their strong suit...  I am sure you feel better now that everything is sorted.  Good luck....

Oh...ummm, DP just found me on the computer and not in bed..must go or risk no tea tonight...LOL.

For all those i have missed...im so sorry...will do my best to catch up with you soon.

Have a great weeked...

bye for now,

Sammy 
(man he is persistant.....)


----------



## bubbles06

just thought id come on and catch up on news,

sammy-hope your feeling a bit more comfortable now and sending you wee eggs lots of       for your tranfer on monday,  

tashia-hi hunny,so happy et went well for you and keeping everything crossed that you get a    result,lots of sticky vibes coming your way,also love your wee pic of ollie,hes a little chunkie,i love chunky babies, 

wishing-you only got 12 weeks to go,you must be getting so excited to see your wee man, 

suzee-how r u?hope your wee ones are growing rapidly,and you too,  

mrs r-how r u? hope the side effects of jags arent too bad,  yes iam counting down,just want to get started its been a long time waiting,

stacey-welcome back,all the best for march,we might be on the 2ww together as hoping to start soon at the gcrm.

kerrymonster-welcome to the thread,ask as many questions as you like,i too iam at the gcrm,we are starting our first icsi soon, 

sadie-hope you get to stay home a wee bit longer,as somebody else said having a newborn at home will be easier than what you have been through,  

boo boo- true to say a bit of nagging goes along way,hope fet goes well and you get a wee brother or sister for rosa, 


mr and mrs hoopy-not long now,   itll be 3rd time lucky for you,   

lindsay-good luck for et tomorrow, 

thomasina-hope you got the phone call to start menopaur,sounds like some good follies there, 


thats it for now,hi to everyone else,

Ranweli,xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

just to let u know have 2 4 cell embryos on board, the embryologist said they looked good, test day will be friday the 13 so heres hoping its good luck for me. sorry for no personals, am going for a wee lie down as been on the go since 8 am

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

lindsey-congrats on being pupo,sending you lots of sticky vibe,relax,         

ranweli xx


----------



## emmypops

Lindsay - Congrats on being PUPO -you  take care of yourself for the next 2 weeks - make sure DH does all the housework and pampers you   

Luv'n'hugs

Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry not been on for ages!! work work and more work!!!
anyway let me try and catch up 

sadie counting down the days 10 to go hope your resting up and getting ready for the fun part  

mrs r glad to hear your getting your   in early this is your time mrs a change of drugs will make all the difference roll on april    

lyndsay congrats on being pupo hope you have your feet up with a wedding mag in hand hope your 2ww flies in sending you lots of      and     as well 

emmy how you coping with stiming you will feel alot better in a few days when the happy drugs kick in    lots of   sent your way as well 

ranweli 12feb is no time hope your getting yourself ready for treatment  

cars good luck next week they have been so many success stories on here for fet and this will be your time to   

sammy sounds like you have a great clutch of eggs  there good luck for et i think most clinics will only freeze two or more great quality embbies so fingers crossed 

tashia congtrats on being pupo glad everything is looking good for ollie to be a big brother soon 

stacie welcome back i think it gets harder after the first time as you know what the whole sorry tale is about and what to expect good luck this time 

jen how are you doing mrs 

wishing/loue how you mums to be doing getting all organised

well today was the day got the dreaded prostap and the ball starts rolling   not to sure how i feel like i have said fingers kness and toes all crossed that it is 3rd time lucky for us ,i expect this time to be harder as we have told no one about this treatment cant face all the sympathy and tip toeing around that happens so will have no excuses when i go   on these drugs  

hi to everyone i missed hope you are all weel
mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just came on to read posts and recognised someone has changed my bubbles from 777 to 778,whoever keeps interfering with peoples bubbles are really mean   ,mine have been 777 for ages,please ladies make it end in 7's again,xxxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

ranweli
if i could find the bubble snatcher i know what i would do  
bubbled you up to 787 
mrs hoopyx


----------



## bubbles06

thanks mrs hoopy,it makes you so angry doesnt it and just when we are so near to starting txt,thanks hun,xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

just awee daft question is it ok to have gentle sex on the 2ww clinic said to carry on as normal and ot do anything diff, apart from a nice relaxing weekend, which it certailnly is  am thinking that the embies should be well stuck so shouldnt do any harm??

lindsay


----------



## ayrshirelady

Hi,

Been trying to find you Glasgow girls. Hope all are well. Can I join your thread? 

I am about to go back to GRI for my follow up after failed ICSI attempt over Xmas. My 2nd failed IVF cycle. I understand they are planning to change my protocol. I think they may be changing me onto the short protocol. Hospital mentioned Cetrotive. Anyone out there had any luck on the short protocol?

How are others getting on at GRI?


Thanks,
Ayrshire Lady


----------



## Cars

Hi everyone,

Ranweli blew your bubbles to 797, hope that helps!    

Lyndsay, congrats on being officially pupo,     take it easy 

Mrs Hoopy, glad you have got started      

Sammy, think GCRM will freeze two embryos, they may even freeze one if you ask them!

Mrs R - doing okay, a bit scared about starting the 2ww all over again  but am trying to have PMA ! Booked acupuncture and have started to dring the pineapple juice, milk and brazil nuts this weekend,going to gcrm in morning to get more bloods and then hopefully there will be a surge and they start defrostong the embryos, fingers crossed i'll be going for a transfer tuesday or wednesday   April will be here in no time for you x   

Sadie, Hope you are doing ok 

Love to everyone xx

Cars


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

29 weeks tomorrow! i still can't believe how lucky we are and i pinch myself every day! for those of you waiting to start or going through tx, please, please, please stay positive.        i'm absolutely certain that it makes all the difference and if we hadn't told ourselves every day last summer that our little frosty was going to make it we wouldn't be where we are now... it _will_ happen, you just need to believe... the day of our bfn last may i saw a card that i bought straight away for dh and hid away in a drawer until we got our bfp in august. it has a quote on it... dolly parton, so not the most intellectual perhaps but i love the idea - "the way i see it, if you want the rainbow, some times you gotta put up with the rain".

here's to all our "rainbows"...     

sammy - glad your ec went so well, hope the discomfort has eased up now and you're all ready for et this afternoon! if your ec was friday then today is actually day 3 (they count the day _after_ ec, the day they can see how many have fertilised, as day 1) so don't worry, your embryos will be perfect for going back in. the gcrm froze our embryos individually anyway so i'm sure they'll be happy to freeze your two. hope everything goes brilliantly, look forward to hearing your pupo news! 

ranweli - you must be getting excited about starting at the gcrm! they're a fantastic lot of people and i love them all. stay positive and you _will_ get that positive result we all wish for...     

lindsay - glad your et went well! don't worry about your friday 13th test date - we tested early, on the 13th, and got our longed for bfp. sex-wise, it depends who you ask - the clinic will probably say it's fine but my acupuncturist recommends not doing _anything_ that could result in an orgasm as even mild ones can cause uterine contractions and that's obviously not what you want right now! it's a difficult two weeks but good preparation for the first few months of pg when even the idea of sex and all that jiggling made me want to hurl!!        

cars - hope you get your surge today. good luck for your fet et!!! almost pupo... 

mrs hoopy - i'm so glad you've started!!!  even if you haven't told anyone about this cycle, the people who knew about your tx before will hopefully realise that something might be up so don't worry about acting a little bonkers!  this is the one, number 3... stay positive!!!         

ayrshire lady - sorry to hear about your recent bfn.  i was on the short protocol at the gcrm but had different drugs so sorry i can't help with your question. hope you get some answers at your follow-up. 

sadie - hope you're keeping well. 

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well ladies i will tell u this no more getting jiggy with it for a wee while as woke up at 5am with the most excrutiating pain in my left ovary area, went to bathroom and nearly fainted with the pain! cold clammy and sweaty, lying on bed holding my side and pulling my knees up, dp was going to phone an ambulance but i said no, pain lasted for over an hour then subsided,  at one point we were going to phone the out f hours number gcrm had given us as was so bad eventually subsided and now have got cramps as if af is on its way,   so god knows what it was, told to rest and take it easy and if happens again to go straight to hospital, now have lots of balls of wind shooting about in my tummy, tho my bowels have been moving tho more diarrhoea than anything else sorry if tmi, feeling a bit sorry for me at tne mo but dp been brill.

sorry for me post, hope all are well

lindsay


----------



## wishing...

hi lindsay,

did you call the gcrm this morning?  if not i think you should, just in case it's ohss?

w x


----------



## donn1

hi wishing

i am doing so at present but i only  had 7 follies, intotal so surely not?
thanks for ur reply, tummy is a bit bloated still
will let u know how i get on
thanks
lindsay


----------



## wishing...

it could be a cyst or something?  i'm really just guessing but i think it's safer to ask them.  hope you're feeling better now.  

w x


----------



## donn1

hi wishing

marco phoned back and said to speak to gp and he may get me to see a gynaecologist in wishaw general as thats my nearest hospital, i also weighed myself and have put on 10 pounds in 2 days!!  he thinks it may be a reaction to the hcg as it could be too early for ohss, but hes not sure, to be honest wish i could just have gone and saw him as my app for gp is at 4 pm, and if i have to go to hosp god knoews how long i will have to wait, he said also to take strong painkillers but no non steroidals iebruffen etc, hope this isnt affecting the embies as still got cramping pain in middle of uterus and some stabbing pain to left ovary, he also said i have still to take my injection to help implantation as planned tomorrow

thanks for ure reply

lindsay


----------



## wishing...

hi lindsay,

can you call your gp and just speak to him/her over the phone?  my gp's usually great about doing this as it saves her an appointment if she doesn't need to see me.  maybe your gp will recommend that you just go straight to the hospital?

w x


----------



## donn1

hi wishing

i tried to do that but its a huge practice and the receptionist said the gps wont speak to u on the phone right away and either i went to see them at 4pm or they will call me at 4pm, if they call me then they may want to see me and would be too late by then to get an appointment, am a nurse and to be honest feel like going straight to hosp but i think its better with a gp letter and perhaps him phoning a gynae reg in advance first so that i dont have to wait too long in casualty, god its all such a pain. nothing is ever straight forward is it.  hope u and bubba are well and getting bigger and stronger every day

thanks again
lindsay


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Lindsay - Poor you -let us know how you get on - I'm sure all will be fine with your embies cos they'll be snuggling in nicely   

Wishing - Can't believe u r 29 wks - only seems like yesterday you announced you were pg    love ur little rainbow quote  

Cars - Good luck 4 ur transfer    

Ayrshire lady - Welcome to the thread - I have done short protocol with Cetrotide at GCRM - got 2 embies back 1st time and 1 second time but unfortuanately no BFP as yet    Just started again so fingers crossed   

Mrs Hoopy - Hope u manage to stay sane on the Prostap - I am stimming now and not feeling nearly so bad  

Stacey - Welcome back - we ahve really missed you on here - of course you must come on and chat even although you r going elsewhere for tx - you BELONG here     

Well what a snowy old day it is here - couldn't get the car up a the hill at the end of our road this morning and had to slide it backwards down the hill and try another route - DD's playgroup was shutting early and I had to go and collect her - still snowing really heavy and DD is at her Grandma's - not sure if we may have to let her sleep there tonight if the weather gets any worse     I think it looks gorgeous though - have taken a few piccies of our garden looking pretty   

Stimming going well - just downed a few brazil nuts at luch time and glugging the milk and pineapple juice like it was going out of fashion    I have my scan and bloods on Friday so am hoping to cultivate a few fine follies by then  

Hope all u guys are well - drive carefully 

Emmy xx


----------



## bailey83

hi all is there room for me!!
am bailey from irvine at gri

i am doing icsi and test date is next monday arhhhhhh
been having loads of cramps.
anyone no how sadie is??  xxx


----------



## Mrs R

just checking in to see how everyone is 

Hope you're all surviving the cold spell & the snow 

I've been busy with lunches, shopping, football etc etc & the week ahead is shaping up to be a busy one as well so hopefully if the weeks fly by like this it'll be April before I know it 

Feeling better this week on the Zoladex so long may it continue 

Sadie - its all gone quiet from you hunni, hope you're doing ok & that you've got some nice news of your little ones arrival very soon!  

bailey - nice to meet you  I've done 2 icsi's & will be doing my 3rd attempt in April......good luck for next monday, stay sane & take care 

lindsay - hope you got on ok at docs this aft!  Best to get these things checked out though 

wishing - your rainbow quote was lovely! nearly made me  My DH has a wee rainbow quote of his own......always says that theres a wee pot of gold at the end of our rainbow.....its just our rainbow is more curved than others, kinda sweet eh! I luv your PMA.....hope some of yours rubs off on me april time 

cars - good luck for ET & the next 2weeks 

ayrshire lady - welcome to the thread  I've always done long protocol so not much help but want to wish you all the luck in the world for your next TX  

mrs hoopy - your on the bandwagon mrs! the start of what IS gonna be a successful journey    stay sane   

mr hoopy - hope mrs hoopy doesn't drive you insane with the influx of hormones .....I've told my DH to hold his breath & count to 10 with me  That celtic would do your nut in wouldn't they?? 0-0  & nae new signings  Oh the joys eh!!

stacey - hiya, nice to hear from you again, def post on here! Looking forward to hearing all about your TX

emmy - happy follie grooming  keep munching those brazil nuts.....hope they're not chocolate covered though  weather is all snowy here too, its nice looking out when you're all cosied down for the night! Good luck for scan & bloods on fri 

sammy - hope ET went ahead today!  Good luck for OTD  Zolly is treating me better this week, the jab did hurt, felt like quite a big needle  No sweats as yet  so hopefully it stays that way

thomasina - whats happening with you luv?

ranweli - hugs n kisses babes since you're so patient!  &  

well folks I'm away to make dinner
Mrs R xx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

well ended up at wishaw general with ohss, managed to get home as said i could give my own clexane injection, apparently my blood is thick so at risk of DVT, PE, got my TED stockings on too, my tummy is huge and have to go back to hospital on wednesday and too phone and go straight in if i have any other symptoms, they think the intense pain was my ovary going in to spasm as well as the OHSS, never do anything in halves me, will speak to GCRM in am and ask if still to take injection to aid implanatation tomorrow as dont want to make anything worse, pain is soo much better now i have good analgesia, sorry for the me post,

hope all are well

love and good luck

lindsay


----------



## buster24

just to let yous know poor sadie is in hospital, she has protien in urine, BP has settled on the medication, but she has had bad epigastric pain and rib pain. They are just keeping her in for obs, hope they decide to section her soon
hope everyone is well
love kim xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

emmy - hope the stimming's going well.  get your feet up, drink lots of water and pop a hot water bottle on your tummy to help those follicles grow...    

bailey - i'm sure the cramps are a sign that things are going nicely!  good luck for testing on monday...  

mrs r - when you get your longed for bfp in april you won't regret the long curvy rainbow you've had to travel to get there!      i thought my dh would appreciate the rainbow quote as he's quite superstitious.  we have a wee box of "lucky charms" from our tx - my wrist tag from ec, both of our theatre hats from et and three positive pregnancy test sticks!  (it said on the box that the result would fade in a few days but 6 months on all three are still going strong!)  

lindsay - poor you, i'm glad the drugs have eased the pain a little.  hope you're feeling a bit better today and you're still on course for your injection tomorrow.    

kim - thanks for letting us know about sadie.  how are shaun & hollie doing, are they both at home with you now?  

sadie - hope you're feeling better soon.  it won't be long till you have your little bundle of joy in your arms!  


hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Girls,

Did everyone enjoy the weather yesterday?

Well, we did ET yesterday on plan, however i have been in so much pain since fridays ER, gasie and intense cramping...i was really worried something was wrong.  But when i went into GCRM 'kate' said that everything in my womb looked good so they proceeded.  Out of the 4 good eggs only 2 were good enough to transfer, but they said they were in great shape and things were looking great.  So i am officially PUPO...but still in alot of pain.  I should of went back to work today but have taken a few days off to rest.  My test date is VALENTINE's day....he he, let hope that is a good sign.

Lindsay - how are you doing?  What did GCRM say?  Are you still to take your injection? I think we are 1 day apart on treatment. Its sounds as though our pain is the same, AF like pains, diahrea, gas, etc...before ET i could barely walk....how are you feeling now?  i didnt think you could get OHSS after ET?  sending you a warm hug, make sure to put your feet up and drink plenty of water.

Mrs R - glad to hear your doing well with Zolodex....by the way i reacted this time it was all worth it.

Mrs.  Hoopy - congrats on starting your treatment, its been a long time coming.  Be kind to yourself and the Mr. Hoopy...my DP kept saying to me...its not you its the hormones!!!  (or he would hide...lol)

Tashia - congrats on PUPO, we are only a few days apart.  Ive been looking forward to this stage.

Ranweli - i hope your new bubbles number brings you plenty of good luck!! 

Bailey - welcome, i find this thread the most helpful out of the few i read. 

Ayrshire lady - welcome and so sorry to hear of your BFN...stay positive, one thing i have learnt after my first negative try was that each time they learn something new and that can only help the next time.

Cars - How are you doing?  Good luck and plenty of   for your ET.

Sadie - sending you   and   you feel better soon, hope to hear from you when you are holding you lovely wee one in your arms.

Wishing - congrats on being 20 weeks today....have you done the baby's room yet?  My DP who is scottish (as i am canadian) is very superstitious and says we will not be doing the baby's room until the baby is born, in fact he thinks he will be doing the baby's room while i am in the hospital!!!  

Emmy - good luck for your scan on friday, me and my DP loved the scans...he use to look amazingly into the screen and ask all sorts of manly questions, but it was let him be involved and see what i feel (in a way).  Best of luck  

Well i am supose to be resting...

Keep positive,

sammy


----------



## AnneS

Hi everyone,

is there room for one more here? I popped on this thread a while ago to say 'hi', but did not stay long.
DH and I are further down the IF route now and are scheduled to start our third ICSI in February/March. I am waiting for my AF. Treatment should have started by now (well the dreaded downregging) but when I was scanned after my last AF I was given the option to choose short protocol. I agreed to try this and hence had to wait for February AF as last scan was on CD4 and that is apparently too late for SP start. does tht make sense?
I should say that we are at the ERI and I usually post on the ERI IVF thread.

Sorry for no personals, am busy reading up on everyone properly.

 Caroline


----------



## donn1

hi to sll

sammy, apparently 8 can get ohss at the beginning of the 2ww, i have not to take the injection to aid implantation as pat said it will make things worse, so have to take crinone gel and suprecor nasal spray, oh the joys!! pain is bearable as long as i take the analgesia, have to back to hospital in am for more bloods and to measure my abdomen again.
anne s  good luck with startint ur treatment
sammy hope u are feeling ok, 
wishing how u hope u got ur feet up
ranweli godd luck and hope no one ups the bubbles
cars good lck for ur et
bailey hi their and a big welcome
tashia, how u doing, not heard from u for a wee while
emmy good luck for ur scan on friday

sorry too those i have missed out, not on purpose just my head is a bit fluffy just now, even burst in to tears in coffee shop at lunch, just so not me, am not in to public displays of emotion, bloody hormones!!


----------



## donn1

sorry to all last post should have started with apparently u can not apparently 8   see what i mean about my head!

lindsay


----------



## sammy1521

Thanks for the info Lindsay.  Do you feel better now?

They didnt even mention OHSS to me yesterday when i told them about the pain, they just checked that my womb was ok.

I get my injection tomorrow night, and at the moment the pain is bearable as long as i keep with the perecetamol....

I hope you are feeling better soon, did pat say whether OHSS will affect your outcome??

Take care of yourself,

sammy


----------



## donn1

hi sammy

pat said that it can be a good sign as it means hormone levels and all else are at their peak ? i still dont understand ,  worried tho as the spasm in my ovary was horrendous and i felt sure would have dislodged them, but jam sandwhich as she says, i have spoke to other girls on diff threads and they have heard of the same too re the ohss  at the beginning of the 2 ww and some have had it happened to them, so god knows, will just try and go with the flow at the mo, hope ur pain gets better, the paracetamol didnt touch mine and was in agony, so hears hoping that u will be okay.

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,we have a lovely sunny day today,snow was nice but even nicer to have a bit of sun, well 9 days and counting till our consultation and consent appointment with marco,hopefully not long till ill be on my 2ww,so want to be a mummy,a friend of mine told me she was pregnant yesterday 4 months one,shed been out and just bought her pram,she seems so excited,iam too for her but once she had gone had a bit of a wee    as so wish that was me,  .anyway trying to be    that when she has her wee one,  ill be a mummy to be,i know not to get my hopes up for success 1st time but believe that being positive helps as wishing Say's ,

lindsey- you've had a bit of a rough start,hope your wee embies are snuggling in and you get a great outcome,relax hun and take care,xx 

sammy-hope the 2ww goes fast hun and you get a fab outcome too,    

anne s-welcome to the thread,sorry to hear about your last txts but sending you lots of     for 3rd time lucky, ,

wishing-hi hun how r u? youll be growing quite a bump now, 

Mrs r-thankyou for my cuddles here some for you     ,glad to hear your jagging is easing, 

tashia-how r u?hope the 2ww is going ok,sending you lots of hugs,     

buster-how you enjoying being a mummy?are sean and hollie home yet?  

sadie-sending you lots of     ,not long till you have your wee one in your arms,

well iam going to do some cleaning,back on soon,

ranweli xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Sorry for not posting - have been reading but kinda insulating myself in this 2ww and keeping quiet!!!  One day up the next down - either feel really positive or else go to the loo and expect the worst (even though the witch would not show her ugly head until Thursday this week at the earliest!!!  Silly hey!?)...

Anyway really wanted to post to encourage Lindsay & Sammy - I had pretty severe OHSS when I fell preggies with Ollie and Marco told my hubby (not me directly at the time) that OHSS is almost always a very very positive indication to a BFP - most of the time that is!!!!!  So feel very positive for you both!  My OHSS started just prior to ET - so you are both about right methinks - it is normal to happen around now!  I had to go in for bloods every day / two to monitor OHSS and ended up begging the GCRM for an early blood pregnancy test - which they did - and we found out on day 8 after our 5 day blasts were transferred!  Needless to say am VERY excited for you both (hope what they told me what right for each of your cases tooo    )!!!

Anyway, off to look after Ollie - nearly bathtime - just done his dinner!  Was craving cheese & tomato sandwiches this afternoon - which was one of my biggest cravings during Ollie pregnancy - so you never know....

Love you everyone else - big hugs in particular to Sadie, Ranweli & Wishing - sorry for those I am missing...

Tashia xxxx


----------



## bailey83

advice please had real bad pain in my left side for about 5 mins
this morning, had wee niggle pains all day. went to the loo and had a tiny tiny spot of pale pink
do you think this could be inplantation?? i think i am on 8 days past is this right
??
e/t was last monday is that when you take it from 
hope everyone is well xxxx


----------



## donn1

hi bailey

i am not that clued up on implantation bleed as never had one with son, but after looking on other threads it looks good news to me, hope i am right. u could try looking on other threads too as am sure u will find more info

good luck

love lindsay


----------



## bailey83

thanks chip . how you feeling 
looks like you ve had a hard time of it!!


----------



## Tashia

Hi folks

Just to let you know that I am 99.9% certain it is game over for us this tx...  Pinky discharge which I always get for 2-3 days prior to the witch started this evening...  Got a spot yesterday as well which made me suspect it was over - as only normally get a spot on the run up to my periods...

Very sad & cried a few tears this evening...  Hubby away on business until Friday and he is a bit cross with me - as says I am jumping to conclusions - but ladies we know our bodies, dont we, especially when it comes to ttc and periods arriving...  Men just dont get it!  So I am not allowed to be disappointed in Hubby's eyes until test at GCRM on Monday - which I already know is pointless as the witch will be full flow by then (sorry tmi!!!)!!!!

Anyway, we have our wonderful wonderful wonderful dear baby Ollie and we have already been so blessed with him - so I guess we were just pushing our luck at this point in expecting another wee miracle!  So sad for our wee little snowbabies not making it, what a waste to be frozen for so long & to come to nothing...  However still forever grateful for our wee Oliver and if he is to be our only wee one - we will be forever grateful for him!

Will maybe try tx again - not really sure as we have not discussed at this point - we were just kind of being naively overly-positive and expecting this FET would do the trick...  

I really hope that Sammy & Lindsay have positive outcomes and that those going thru and about to go through tx also have the positive results they are hoping for....

Love Tashia xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

lindsay, sammy & tashia - sticky vibes for you girls...      fingers crossed that the ohss is a greeaaat sign!!!      and not forgetting the sandwich craving!!!    

sammy - we haven't done anything to our spare room as the baby will be in with us for 6 months and we're hoping to move back to edinburgh in the summer so will wait till we're in our new place before doing the "nursery".   

caroline - short protocol is great - that's what we were on at the gcrm and we got a great batch of eggs from it!!  good luck for your tx!   

ranweli - i know you feel wobbly right now having heard your friend's news but remember...  positive, positive, positive!!!!!  this time next year you'll be walking your prams together!!           

bailey - sounds like it could be implantation...      



wishing x


----------



## wishing...

hi tashia,

sorry, i just read your new post.  weird things can happen, it could be late implantation?  i really really hope that you're not right about this one but i won't patronise you.  hope you're doing okay.  

w x


----------



## Tashia

Thanks Wishing!

I really wish(!) it was implantation but would be willing to put big money on the witch arriving - my body is just all too predictable!

You are not patronising me - just being really kind & caring and appreciate that! 

Tashia xxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

Tashia  its sooo hard at this point, but as ure hubby says dont give up hope yet its not over till the fat lady sings, and i am sending  u loads of positive vibes     and fairy dust too boot!!    

wishing thanks for the sticky vibes, how u doing?

sorry such a short post but am knackered, still got the TEDS on and got blood levels checked again, still the same but no worse thank goodness

love and pmt too all

lindsay


----------



## Boo Boo

Tashia - was thinking about you this morning, wondering if you had tested and had some news for us.
Really sorry to read your post as I felt so positive for you guys and was sure it would be a good result.
I hope you are wrong about your body but I think you know yourself.
I've sent you a pm x

Sadie - hope you are ok  

Hi to everyone else - Wishing, Ranweli, Mrs R, Lou-e, sammy, Lindsay, Caroline, Cars, Marsmac, Emmy, Bailey and no doubt there are loads that I've missed so hi to everyone.

Boo x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

just a wee quick post, have got cramping pains  like af going to come and going thruu to my back, they are in the middle ie where the womb is etc, feel its all over and only 7 days past ec, 5 days past et   sorry to be so neg but just about had enough with all this and the OHSS, 

lindsay


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Girls,

Thanks everyone for the well wishes and sticky vibes...much needed.

Tashia - thanks for the encouraging news on the OHSS, im not sure i have it, but i sure didnt feel anything like this the last time and it was a BFN.....I am so sorry to hear your feeling your AF coming along...due try and stay positive until the end, just in case...but i know it can be so heartbreaking especially when you dear hubby is far away....big hugs...

Lindsay - sorry to hear your not feeling much better, i started to feel better yesterday with no more water retention, and very little crampiong and then i did my HCG shot (1/2) at dinner and by 8 i was laying on the couch in agany thinking it was only moments until my AF was going to arrive...and i had cramps that woke me through the night.....so i know how you feel, its not been fun at all...although...i am praying that all this reaction is a good sign, for me and you!!!!  No pain no glory right!!!  (sorry i know that doesnt help!)

Wishing - thanks for the sticky vibes, what does remeber the sandwich mean How are you doing? Sounds like a good plan for the nursery...it will give you something to look forward to.

Ranweli - Your 2ww will be here before you know it, and it sounds normal to need a good cry when there is wee babies all around you....i sometimes cry after talking with my sis in law and she talks about having my wee nephew (we dont know but i am certain its a boy)  and after i always feel better...... 

Hi to everyone else...

For me, i have 2 questions, may be silly:
1- how do you count what day you are at, we had transfer on day 3 for the embroys...so that makes me at what day
2 - i had a load of whiteish discharge today (sorry tmi)....is that normal, has anyone else had that during your 2ww??  I was soo scared when i saw it, and thought that better not be my 'Starsky & hutch' coming out.....sorry for the name but my DP named them....


PMA to everyone and wishing everyone a great day.

Sammy


----------



## bailey83

hey girls (tmi) sorry but i went to the loo and had what looks like spots of brown dried blood
this dos t look good eh any advice would be good


----------



## emmypops

Bailey I don't think that brown dried blood is anything to worry about - its the fresh red stuff that can be a problem - please try not to worry - it could be nothing  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi again ladies!

Can I ask for soem advice please? I went to the clincin for test prior to downreggin adn it was tehn that they offered me short protocol for ICSI, hence I have to wait for FEb AF. I forogotto pick up the SP guide and am now not sure abotu timing. (And my typing is awful - apologies!).
I think i was told that stimming can be quite short, as little as 10-11 days - is that right? What is your experience please? How long can you stimm on SP? On Long protocol I always needed a good 5-ish days more than the average. 
I was toldi woudl start stimming on CD2 and downreggin drugs woudlbe added aroudn day 6 of stimming - is that abtou right?

Any opinions/experience would be really helpful!

Sorry - still no personals, though quick   and  to the three ladies: lindsay, sammy & tashia  

Caroline


----------



## emmypops

Hi girls - hope you are all enjoying the sunshine  

Well have had a rather emotional morning    First of all the postie brought us the long awaited letter from the hospital and Dhs results are all negative for MS - burst into tears when I read it    Still don't know what the problem is but hopefully something less serious  

Then it was off to GCRM for scan - not good news I am afraid   - she hunted around for ages and couldn't find either of my ovaries - couldn't stop the tears at that point as reckoned if there was anything happening she would have found them right away    Eventualy one was located and 2 follies at 14 and 10mm were measured - lining was 6.5 which is ok - but couldn't find 2nd ovary so doubt that there can be any good follies in there    Have to wait for phone call this aft for results of bloods to see if any eggs likely but am not at all hopeful  

Anne - I have done short protocol 3 times before and usually stimming for about 12 to 13 days - not sure about the downregging drug bit - I get Cetrotide jabs usually after about 8 or 9 days - best of luck  

Back on later must dash

Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
tashia so sorry to read your post hope your hubbie can give you lots of   tonight]

sadie hope you are feeling ok and baby behaving itself now that it is under doctors orders 

lyndsay think you have just hit that wall this tx is  bloody nightmare so sending you lots of          for the outcome we all want 

sammy hope you are feeling better and like you said no pain no gain  and will be so worth it in 9mnths  

anne welcome this is our third time and as i keep saying all the best things come in threes good luck sorry not much help with  short protcol always down the long 

bailey also welcome 

emmy please please try and stay postive this was a good news day dh got the all clear so much off your mind and you have 2 great sized eggs so   mrs

well 6 days on the prostap and going    either want to cry or   have to have a good talk to myself about 10 times a day to calm myself before i loose the plot as no one knows we are going through treatment the upshot of this is i take it all out on mr h who i cant even look at me  and got two weeks before i start stiming   

hi to everyone i ve missed hope you are well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bailey83

good morning ladies, i don t no what to think!!!!
well i am not getting my bloods done till monday but i could t hold off doing a test today as had some more brown discharge last night. well i did get a faint bfp but am just scared of because what happened before i just don t have a good feeling i just keep thinking it going to end like last time again. the faint line came up with in 2 mins can it be a water mark am so scared. i also have been having bad shoulder pain witch i had the last time too and it ended ectopic take i will just have to wait and see time will tell thanks for reading love to you all xxxx


----------



## buster24

hi all hope yous are well  
sadie is still in hospital, she cont to have rib pain that they ahve discovered is being caused by a viral infection, but the good news is she is planned for a CS on wed, will let yous know ASAP, when i recieve the news
love kim xx
my wee twins are fine, i am totally knackered but loving every moment, shaun has decied he requires my devoted attention 24/7, where wee hollie will just lie there and look about herself they are both so cute, i could jsut eat them, but try not to    
love kim


----------



## Tashia

Hi Folks,

Bailey - if you are in more than just an uncomfortable pain I would suggest that you go to A&E and see if they can arrange a scan / check you out.  However if you are just experiencing a wee bit of discomfort and your mind is playing the usual 2ww trick on you and making everything seem worse than it really is, I would sit tight and be comforted by the test result you got today!   

Aaah Kim - the twins sound just heavenly!  Your wee man sounds like a typical man really (hard work)   !  Little Hollie sounds soo cute...  Please send Sadie a big hug - not much longer now after all she has gone through to get here!!!!  Wow!

Thanks for the kind thoughts ladies - appreciate them.  Ollie keeping us busy so the disappointment has been tempered by having him to distract us big time!  It just kind of hits home that Ollie may be our one & only - so cherishing every wee moment with him!  His first tooth arrived last Saturday and he is so very nearly crawling now - so just concentrating on enjoying every minute with him!

Have a lovely weekend and all fingers & toes crossed for Bailey, Sammy & Lindsay xxx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi glasgow girls . hope you are all well. 
Can anyone attending the GCRM help me out here . i was given the injection to take home with me thats for prior to egg collection and the nurse said i will probably  have to take it sunday night , depending on my bloods that were taken yesterday ( for hormone level) anyhow ive tried to call the GCRM and it just keeps going to answer machine ( im not even sure they are working on sat) .Dont think i should just guess at time for injecting.
thomasina xx


----------



## bailey83

no it has to be at the time they tell you to
they will prob call you today or tomorrow to tell youe when good luck


----------



## emmypops

Hi Thomasina 

What time do you go for EC on Tues? It is usually 7.30am I think therefore you take the jab 7.30 Sunday evening - I am pretty sure thats what I did .  Alternatively you can call the emergency number which is Marco Gaudoins mobile I think and he will hopefully confirm the time.

Good luck   

Emmy xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi,

am waiting for our friends to arrive for a rugby weekend -yeah!
Just a quick thank you for the replies to my short protocol stimming question!

Cheers & take care everyone.

Caroline


----------



## thomasina28

emmypops said:


> Hi Thomasina
> 
> What time do you go for EC on Tues? It is usually 7.30am I think therefore you take the jab 7.30 Sunday evening - I am pretty sure thats what I did . Alternatively you can call the emergency number which is Marco Gaudoins mobile I think and he will hopefully confirm the time.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Emmy xx
> hi there ,thank you both for replying to me. i will wait today ,tommorrow early evening and see if they call me with an exact time , was just getting worried bcoz i cant get a hold of anyone at the clinic . xx p.s. i dont have a time for ec ,got final scan and bloods early monday morning , nurse said i should be goin back in on tues for ec? maybe its bcoz i have a fair amount of large follies , lots of 17.plus and some under that too? i dont know it all seems a bit of a guessing/waiting game.


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone

Thomasina, if I was you I would ring the emergency number tommorow morning if they havent cntacted you, GCRM close at 12 ish on a Saturday, I was there this morning and there was only Fiona, Marco, Chris and another girl on, one of them will be on the emergency contact number, remember you are paying for this treatment so its their  job to be on call! When I had mine in December I was to take the injection at 7.30 pm on the sunday night for a tuesday 7.30 am egg collection.  Put your mind at rest and call them, they will be fine honestly   

Kim- give my love to Sadie  

Bailey agree with Tashia, if you are in pain, go to A&E, hope your result this time is the one !  

Emmypops- Great news on your husbands results    Did GCRM ring with your bloods?  

MrsHoopy- Hope your okay, this is one hell of a rollcoaser of emotions! Hang in there!!  

Well I had my ET this morning and i have two little embryos snuggled up and hopefully they will hag around for 9 months or so! . Had to go myself as DH had to work, we had got our dates wrong and he took thursday as he's day off thinking thats when we were going in but anyay I was a bit scared going myself but then Chris came in and made me feel much better! Marco did the transfer which I was delighted with and just took my hands afterwards and said the very best of luck, it was so nice. It was over really quick and then headed for home and now on total bedrest for the next three days! Excellent! DH is going to be my manwell(faulty towers) for the next three days so should be interesting!

Love to everyone xx

Cars


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Got blood results back and they are not great but good enough to keep going for now    So I have o continue Pergoveris injections and then start Cetrotide on Sun night and go in for another scan Monday morning   

Must dash cos having friends round for a games night tonight and have masses of tidying still to do  

Take care
Emmy xx

PS Thomasina I agree you should call emergency number tomorrow morning as this is too important to guess


----------



## donn1

hi to all

emmypops hers some    that ure follies grow big and strong and ure linning gets thicker

thomasina  defo phone the number and at least will set ur mind at rest

cars     that the little embies grow big and strong 

hope all others are doing well

still got cramps and now got a bloomin pile, !!!  whats next eh?? this is driving me roundthe bend  am still wearing the ted stockings and my bloods seem to be getting better, so thats good news, am being a but naughty here and wonder how soon i can test as am now 8 days post transferr and 10 days since ec, i know the hcg can still be in my blood but wonder how long it takes to start to go

thanks

lindsay


----------



## armaita

hi girlies,

chip1 - not long now hunni, if you had pregnyl during 2ww it may still be in your system , when is your outcome date?

cars - i also had et at gcrm on saturday, i must have been after you. looks like we're 2ww buddies. chris is lovely, she also looked after dh when he went for tesa/pesa

thomasina- i hope you got confirmation of your hcg time, i was at gcrm on saturday till 1.30pm,  think if you leave a message they return calls as it was only medical staff that were there, but fiona was def on the phone to a patient when i was there..... hope you got it sorted  

emmypops - lets   these follies grow some more this week.

now PUPO on 2ww , its going to kill me this part but i know we were lucky to get this far      

      

some babydust to all the glasgow girls


----------



## donn1

hi to all

armaita, well don u on being pupo!!!   my test date is friday the 13th !!  would be for me wouldnt i!!, due to ohss i have been on the suprefact nasal spray and the crinone gel since last tuesday,  otherwise i would have had the half dose hcg injection, do u think i could test early as now got 5 days to go,

thomasina  hope u got ure time for trigger jab sorted out, u sound as if u have as much luck as me what with ur treatment etc, heres hoping that  ure luck is going to change soon  

LINDSAY


----------



## donn1

sorry me again it would have been a pregnyl jab

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

good morning everyone , realy hope you are all well. 
Hiya Chip (lindsay) , hope u r doin well and your pile isnt givin u gip ! cant wait for your testing im wishing you tonnes of positive vibes goin your way. x
Armaita congrats on bein PUPO hope your bubbas are snuggled up nicley .xx
Congrats on your et and hope your 2ww flys in for you and your wee bubbas
Hi there emmypops glad you are still hanging on in there and much love and luck sending to you xx
Mrs hoopy hiya how are you doing , this is some bumpy ride . tx can drive you mad .
Thanks for your replies r.e gcrm and my injection . i am realy pretty peeved . i left 3 messages yesterday , have phoned up this morning to that emergency number so will wait and see if someone call back . it was a pager so im not sure if i did it right or not .
i got bloods done friday and the scan , the nurse said ill give you your injection away with yous and its normaly taken at night ...bit bloomin vague . the thing is the staff are realy nice and i dont want to be a nightmare to them but surley they should of phoned by now and said either take it or dont take it . if they dont call then i wont take it ,think thats my best option . anyway i had lots of follies and a few more than 17 so im sure the blood hormone level would of been quite high also im covered in spots wich i never get .lookin dead attractive ...not !


----------



## armaita

hi, 

thomasina- did they defo say they were going to do ec on tuesday or did they say it was dependant on bloods?


----------



## thomasina28

hi there Marco has just called . ive not to take it as they wont get my bloods back till monday , so i will go in tomorow 9am for another scan and bloods and most likely have to take the injection 2moro nite .he said sorry someone should have told you this .
Another drama solved. x


----------



## thomasina28

hi Armaita the nurse said i would prob be doin transfer tues as we thot it would thursday. so injection sunday nite transfer tues, but it wont be that now . x


----------



## armaita

hi girls,

chip1- lindsay , pregnyl is hcg so it may still be in your system.........not long till you find out

thomasina- i'm so glsd you got that cleared up with Marco, its so confusing when they dont explain whats going on

cars - i pm you but i think i missed you today, i am in the lounge of the chat room between 9 and 10 pm most evenings, try and pop over for a live chat. that goes for the rest of you girls too...

feeling good today although i was apprehensive i had a warm (not hot bath today) i'm paranoid i'll drown my wee embies (thats just stupid isnt it   ) - like every cell is going to drop out your body in the bath....... i can't even rationalise it....


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sadie good luck on wednesday d day has nearly arrived  and you get to hold  your little one 

kim the twins sound great it just go to show its in men make up that they are so demanding  and nothing we do to them big    to you all

cars congrats on being pupo hope you have your feet up and are relaxing sending you lots of     and  

emmy that is great news about your bloods remember     mrs and all good news comes in threes and hubby was number 1  hope you party helped you relax 

lyndsay on the $1m dollar queation to test or not to test i have no idea after 1st time i swore i would after 2nd i did and swore i would never again   it all depends on how you are feeling good luck with whatever you deceide

thomasina nothing is ever easy is it good luck tomorrow fingers crossed it will be wedenesday for you

mrs r how are you 

ranweli not long now until the appoinment good luck

well 8 days into prosrap and i am offically    have broke out in spots have toothache massive and really sore boobs  11 days to i start stiming and feel normal again counting the days

sorry for anyone ive missed hope you are all well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Morning all hope u r well  

Just back from GCRM and news a wee bit better today - she found both my ovaries staright away - hooray   

I have 2 big follies  at 20mm and 18mm then 2 smaller ones at 12mm and 10mm then 2 teensy ones in single figs. Lining is 8.3mm and she said it looked "good quality" so that sounds good  

Have to wait fo bloods to see if any eggs in the big follies - if bloods not good we will continue stimming for a few more days and concentrate on the wee follies in the hope that they may contain the good eggs   

Will be back on later with blood results - but am feeling a lot more   at the moment   

Take care
Emmy xx

PS Thomasina - how did u get on today?


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi emmy
that is great news all sounding so much better i m sure with follies that size they will have great eggs inside
good luck
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

sammy - the "sandwich" mention was for tashia because of her cheese & tomato craving!    hope you're doing well.  

caroline - i was stimming for 8 days on a short protocol and my antagonist drugs were added in on day 4 of stimming.  i have a slightly high amh so the length of time on each drug might differ depending on your amh, i'm not sure.  

emmy - i'm sooooo pleased to hear your dh's great news.  i know it doesn't help you work out what's going on but it must be a weight off your minds.  hope this afternoon's call from the gcrm brings even more good news...    

mrs hoopy - hope your hormones aren't getting you down.  have you tried the natal hypnotherapy ivf companion cd?  it worked wonders for me, i would totally recommend it.  i don't think much of the pregnancy relaxation cd (maybe because i'm already too relaxed!) but am soon going to send off for the birth preparation one...  

bailey - hope you're feeling okay and that bfp is getting stronger every day...    

kim - glad you're loving motherhood, it must be an amazing feeling to see your little ones gazing up at you!  

sadie - good luck for wednesday!  i'll be thinking of you, not long till you'll meet your little miracle!!!  

cars - glad your et went well.  marco did ours and now look at us!  sticky vibes and lots of positive thoughts...      

thomasina - glad you managed to speak to marco at the weekend.  hope everything went well this morning and you're all set for ec on wednesday.  

lindsay - have you done a sneaky test?  the hcg leaves your body at a rate of about 1000iu/day (but everyone's different) so you can work our roughly when you'll be safe to test although i wouldn't want to risk it until you're definitely sure it'll be gone.  

armaita - good luck on your 2ww!!  

tashia - hope you're doing okay and ollie's keeping you busy.  


hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

wishing thanks for the reply, am a bit thick as now only got four days to go and has been 14 days since hcg trigger, so do u think it should be nearly gone?  i am still having cramps on and off since 5 days post et and slight dizziness, now got a bloomin pile, and after did house work i bent over and had a pain in the middle if my abd low down,  my bloods are almost back to normal tho still a bit bloated in the tummy area, and i tell u i never want to have that ohss pain ever again, worse than child birth!!  am really going crazy and dp thinks i should wait till fri as dont want to get any false pos or negs, alright for him tho!!!!!
sorry for the rant 

hope all is ok with u


----------



## JJ1980

Hiya everyone!

Wow had loads to catch up with!

First of all, Emmy, sooooooooo pleased to hear the good news about your DH.  You must be relieved at that result even if you still aren't sure what the problem is.  And those follicles seem to be going on not too badly.  Got everything crossed that there are some lovely eggs in there for you. xxxx 

Mrs Hoopy - Hope you've managed to get through the day without hurting anyone too badly!   Hormones eh!  TBH I never noticed anything at all with any of the drugs until weeks after I stopped taking them.  Mind you it's maybe coz they didn't bloomin work with me! Not long now til stimming time! 

Chip - Not long to go now!  You're having a bit of a nightmare 2ww.  I managed to wait til test day as really didn't want a false result.  Was quite surprised I managed it!  Up to you though.  Know lots of people test early.  Good luck with whatever you decide!

Thomasina - Glad you got your wee issue sorted out.  Like we said before they could maybe do to sort out their communication eh.  Good luck for Wednesday! 


Best of luck to all of you on the 2ww   and lots of love to everyone!    

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Got call from Pat and guess what ? I hav to take my HCG tonight at 7.30    EC should hopefully be Wed - I say hopefully cos I have to take a Cetrotide jab tonight at 6 to try and prevent me ovulating before Wed - They are going to do a scan first thing Wed morning to check the follies still there - that has now put major worries and doubts back in my mind but    all the way - just have to let things be   

Never thought I would get to this stage so have a good feeling about it all now  

Hi Jen - Thanks for your kind words - hope you are hanging in there and feeling better about things  

Chip - Not long now - I tested one day early cos I wanted to know before I went to the GCRM     

Wishing - How are you feeling - bump gettin big ?

Wel I'd better go and unpack the shopping now as it won't unpack itself - grrrrr!

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## bailey83

hi girls here we go again i did get another faint bfp on my bloods to get them repeated on wed, been here before this is the 3rd time my levels were only 13 so very low,, i no myself its no going anywhere had a small bleed and in loads of pain with my shoulder my arm keeps going numb. any advice on why implantation keeps taking place then i can t get past 5 or 6 weeks. i have heard of baby asprin is this maybe wat i need any advice would be great thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Bels

New Home Glasgow Girls! 

If any of you would rather not see tickers and other users' avatars there is a facility to turn them off. You can find more information about how to do this here:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=11415.0

If posting links to other websites please do so responsibly and remember Fertility Friends cannot accept responsibility for the content of external websites!

Baby dust to all

Bels x


----------



## Bels

New home this way ....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177622.0


----------



## Bels

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Sadie- GRI FET 2 Frosties  Due date 28/02/09- Planned C-section on or before 11th Feb

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap 01/02/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now being transferred to GCRM because of waiting list. Appt ? Feb

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Stimming from 30/01/09

Sandee- GCRM- Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Chip1- GRCM EC 29/01/09

Weecaz- GRI Appt 15th Jan

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Another prostap 23rd Jan then Start IVF stimming again in Feb

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Morning all - I am first whooppee


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry havent been on for a few days had family staying,anyway 2 days to go till our appt with marco at gcrm,   we will be starting very soon,there has been lots going on will try to catch up on news,

Sadie- sending you lots of      for your csection tommorow,take care hun and i cant wait to hear all about your wee one, 

Tashia- how are you hun?  hope your thoughts of outcome were wrong,sending you lots of     ,

Jen- great to hear from you?have you thought any more about your next txt?   

mrs r- how r u?

Mrs Hoopy- down regging sounds abit of a challenge,mr hoopy iam sure understands now,not long till you start stimming,  

kim- sean and hollie sound a joy,and you sound very happy with motherhood,all the best to you and your family  

chip-how are you,hope your feeling comfortable? dont worry about your test date i was born on friday the 13th,iam sending you lots of   


emmypops-how r u?

hi to everyone else its hard to catch up when there is a new part,

ranweli,xx


----------



## donn1

HI TO ALL

RANWELI  my tummy went down for about 2 days and now bloated again!!  was at asda this am and had a very wet feeling down below, like i do when i get af, drove home and was really scared to go to bathroom, anyway did and was a clear discharge but had felt it coming away sorry for tni in asda and was sure it was af, cried tears of relif in the bathroom!! this is so unfair  i still am having af type cramps and pains low down and are getting stronger sometimes then go away for a few hours and return, dizzy spells, nite sweats,  sore boobs on and off and slightly tingly nipples tho not that frequent,3 days till testing and am going mentally round the bend!!, will end up in the loonie bin

sorry for the me post, 
hope all others are doing well and not going mental like me

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

hi there everyone . hope you are all well.
Hiya lindsay .you must be going mad with the waiting ! im glad the asda incident was ok .xx

hi there Emmypops i bet you are excited about tommorow . 

Roll on Roll on Ranwellis big GCRM appointment ,im wishing you great success .xx

Hi there Jen , how are you doing ? 

Hello mrs Hoopy . hope everything is ok with you xx

Tashia ,hope you are doing well xx

meant to ask does everyone get Cetrocide to stop your bigg follies from rupturing ? 
p.s had my final injection last night in at GCRM  tommorrow at 7.45 for egg collection  - not scared of ec just scared bout result of eggs ? thomasina  xx


----------



## donn1

hi thomasina

wishing u all the very best for tomorrow, have got my fingers and toes crossed for u     just a wee dance to entice those spermies to fertilise ur eggs. sorry didnt have cetrotide but heres hoping its done the trick

ranwelli  wishing u loads of luck  at ur appointment

tashia  how u doing?  hope wee ollie has a wee brother or sister to meet him in 9 mths

mrs hoopy  how u and mr hoopy doing?

jen  hope all well with u

sadie wishing u all the best for the c section and bet u cant wait too hold that wee one in ur arms

sorry for any one i have missed, not intentional just my brain is all fuzzy!!

love lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

AWE THANKS LINDSAY YOU ARE A STAR .,XX 

EMMY GOOD LUCK FOR YOU TOMMORROW TOO . 
  THOMASINA XX


----------



## Cars

Hey Everyone,

Thomasina, best of luck tommorow, i was nervous going for mine as well but it went so great, the staff are really great and the minute you come round you'll be told how many eggs they got, they told my dh straightaway and he then told me so you wont be waitin for an answer. We had lovely tea and toast and marmalade afterwards and then headed home but i was really suprised by how smoothly it all went so hope you have the same experience and get a nice batch of eggs    

Lindsay The 2ww is horrible    but your doing really well at keeping AF away so stay positive                

Sadie sending you lots of  best wishes and love for tommorow         

Well Ive 10 days till test date, been really chilled and just trying to forget about it but its so hard!! Hope this is our year GG'S!

Love Cars xx


----------



## dl

Hi Girls 

Sorry to gatecrash, but I have just set up a thread for Sadie (SBB) to wish her well for her C-section tomorrow. Might be easier (when she gets the time  ) to see everyones well wishes in the one place, as she might miss some.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=177687.0

Thanks

DL


----------



## whippet

Thomasina good luck honey   


Chiphow are you holding up? Our test date was  a sat. but we took our chances and tested on the thursday, good luck with whatever you decide the 2ww is murder    

whippet x


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Girls,

Just a quick note cause im still at work.

Hi to everyone and wishing Thomsina good luck tomorrow....

Lindsay you sound the same as me still...i am wearing my trousers up by rib cage at the moment cause my bellty is so bloated, im exhausted and have cravings for the wierdest things.

I test on saturday and im doing my best to hope that it will be ok...i feel pregnant but then i felt pregnatn last time....so will try and be hopeful.

Sorry i have missed so many.....i will try to write more soon,



sammy


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Starting to feel really nervous about tomoro now - I am convinced they will scan me and find that I have ovulated and the follies have gone - and we won't even make it to EC   

I know I said I would stay positive but it is hard  

Thomasina - Best of luck for tomoro - I really pray that it is a lucky day at the GCRM - we will probably bump into each other in the waiting room as we have to be there for 7.30 

Chip and Cars - Hang in there - try to stay sane - i have a good feeling for both of you     

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

emmy-sending you lots of             for your ec tommorow,


----------



## emmypops

Thanks Ranweli - good luck for your appointment 

Cheers
Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy and Thomasina - Best of luck for tomorrow girls.  Emmy am sure you won't have ovulated.  Think it's normal to keep taking the cetrotide.  You'll be fine! xxxxx

Ranweli - Not long now for you!  Look forward to hearing how you get on.

I'm doing ok.  Hopefully my hormones will be a bit better this month when it gets to PMT time or my DP might ditch me!    Had to cancel review appointment last week coz of weather and now it's not til 2nd March.  Will see what they have to say before thinking about it again.

Love to everyone as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

wow so much to catch up on I dont know where to start.....  I'll blame the Zoladex hormones 

I'm jst plodding on and waiting on my Zoladex injection no.2 on Monday!! Need to get DH booked in to GCRM for a SA....he's highly delighted, you'd think by now he'd be used to them but he still hates it  we also need to sign consents soon & pay the candy! 

I've had a busy week of social things, it was my b'day plus my MIL's b'day so its been full on boozing & eating sinc fri, I need a diet & detox now!  Need to get in healthy mode prior to TX 

sadie - all the best for tomorrow hunni, cant wait to hear the lovely news!!!  

thomasina - good luck for EC tomorrow 

emmy - dont stress about 2moro, it'll all be fine, good luck hunni  

jen - sorry your reviews been postponed. Hormones are funny old things aren't they!! loadsaluv hunni xx

chip, sammy & cars - you 3 girls are doing great on the 2ww, not long to go....really rooting for you all         

mrs hoopy - how you surviving??     ........mr hoopy's been quiet......hope you'ev not murdered him!!!     Not long til you start getting some hormones back 

tashia - did your AF start for proper? I really hope not hunni 

ranweli - appt day is almost here, you'll luv Marco he's fab & well worth the long wait! cant wait to hear all about it 

wishing - how you keeping luv?

well folks thats about as much as I can remember back .....I'll blame the hormones again!! 

hope everyone else is doing good

luv to one & all 
Mrs R xx


----------



## donn1

morning all

well couldnt resist and di a test this am 2 days early and got a bfp!!!  woke up with a lot of wetness down their and thought it was all over, but was a clear discharge, still got cramps so am going to test in am for the nest 2 days.

love to all

lindsay


----------



## suzee

Morning ladies,

Sorry its been a long while since I posted.  I just don't seem to be getting much time to myself lately, I've cut back on my hours at work but still have the same amount of work to do   will have to do something about it though as I'm knackered!!  We're just a small family business so not 'finishing for mat leave' so to speak, just keep going I suppose, but not like this!!

Had scan yesterday and everythings going along nicely although presenting twin is breech and if it doesn't turn over the next 4 wks it'll def be a C section.  Been having a fair bit of backache and finding it quite difficult to sleep now as just so uncomfy whichever way I lie.  Sorry, I don't want to sound as though I'm complaining, I'm not, well I am but you know that I mean, good complaints.

Sadie - Best wishes for today    
Ranweli - Not long to wait now, hope you sleep tonight!!   
Chip1 -     I  had lots of AF cramping, clear discharge etc and I got a BFP!!
Mrs R - You have the patience of a saint!!   
Emmypops -   for today!!    
Thomasina -   for today!!   
Wishing - How you doing?  The constant hunger is hitting me now, but trying not to overdo it!!   

Sorry for such rubbush personals, hi to everyone and     to you all!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Cars

Lindsay, I am so thrilled for you                          

Love Cars


----------



## lou-e

Hi all,
Just a quick post to catch up with you all and wish some of you lots of luck
Sadie- Can't wait to hear your news about your little one, am sure the minute you see your little bundle all the pain and heartache that you've gone through will just fade away,    
Lindsay- congrats, I've always tested early and the result has stayed the same so think you can officially get added to the GCRM success list     
Emma & Thomasina- good luck to you both for today,  
Mrs H- hope your not going t mad on the old prostap, made me mad as well, lets hope thats not a sign of things to come when we do get to the menopause  
Suzee- Glad your doing ok, i am knackered with one so can just imagine how you feel  
Whippet- how's motherhood, and how's baby doing? Any pics of her on?
Ranweli- hope your well, not long now til your appointment
Mrs R- When are you hoping to get started on stimms, sorry am crap at keeping up with where everyone is at
Jen- Sorry you couldn't make appointment, hope your going to be brave and give them a list of all the things that concern you about previous treatment and question some of their decisions x
Just noticed the link to page for sadie   , will need to post there now
Speak soon, off out shopping for some new clothes as have just said a fond farewell to my favourite pair of size 10 jeans ( hopefully we will be reunited somtime next year   )
Love Lxxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone 

Hope you are all well. I don't tend to post too often but thought I should pop on with a quick update and say hello to you all. All is fine with me. I saw the midwife yesterday and everything is fine with the baby except that it seems to be lying in a transverse position so I am just hoping that it will move it a more normal position within the next few weeks. I have my 32 week scan at the S General next week so I am really looking forward to that just now.

Lindsay congratulations on your BFP. You have exactly the same symptoms that I had before getting a BFP so I think things are definitely looking good for you. I can remember constantly going to the toilet to check if AF had started only to find that it was just lots of discharge, also had lots of cramps.

Sadie I hope everything goes well for you today, I will be thinking about you.

Suzee glad to hear that everything is going well for you. Hope that your breech baby will be able to move within the next few weeks and that you will be able to start taking things a little easier. Don't know if you know that acupuncture can be very good for turning a breech baby although I am not sure if it can still be successful with twins or not.

Wishing hope you are well also. Have you been to your NCT classes yet. We have been to them the last two Saturdays and have found them very good. Just have the breast feeding class to go to this week now.

Emmy and Thomasina I really hope everything goes well for you both today wishing you the best of luck.

Mrs R I am glad to see that things are starting to move ahead for you now it must be a good feeling to be able to look forward to getting on the rollercoaster again although I am sure you will be feeling nervous at the same time. 

Best wishes to anyone I have missed.

Ruth


----------



## spooq

Thinking of you today Sadie     Can't wait to hear your good news  

 to Lindsay on your    

Lots and lots of        for those of you on the 2ww

Hopefully I'll be back soon for our 2nd ICSI cycle


----------



## emmypops

Hiya - just back from EC

Well girls u r not going to believe this but we got 4 EGGS    from 2 follies - we were gobsmacked as we thought 1 was poss but 2 was unlikely  

Have to keep everything crossed for the call in the morning though cos they may not fertilise - but am thinking we must have a good shot of getting at least one embie to put back  

DH sample was 121 million (I think!) and she says that is great so       it all kicks off in the love lab tonite   

Chip - once again congrats - take it easy and put yer feet up girl  

Off for a wee lie down now as feeling a bit sleepy 

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi kids,

lindsay - congratulations on your bfp!!!!      that is the best news ever! we tested 3 days early and then checked again every morning to make sure we weren't dreaming! 

emmy - glad your ec went so well this morning!!!  hope you're now resting up with a cup of (caffeine-free!) tea. sending you positive vibes and wishes that they're all fertilising away in the gcrm lab.    the bump's still "quite neat" as people keep telling me but i'm tall so i think i'm just lucky. my midwife's happy so that's big enough for me!

bailey - i'm so sorry, hope you're doing okay. i couldn't begin to guess at what the reasons might be. i've been on low-dose aspirin since our bfn and throughout my pregnancy. there's no particular reason why i'm taking it but i asked marco about it and he considered that it might be a good idea and certainly wouldn't do any harm. it's something they seem to be trying a bit more often but i don't know if it has generally helped with implantation or not. 

sadie - it's d-day (or b-day) for you! hope you're feeling okay and everything goes as planned... 

ranweli - good luck for your appointment tomorrow! 

thomasina - hope ec went well this morning.  how did you and emmy manage to go into the theatre and recovery room at the same time?!?

jen - not too long till your review appointment... hope you get some answers about your last cycle and you can look forward to your next tx... 

mrs r - is that nearly a month already since your first injection? your tx will be starting before you know it! 

cars & sammy - hang on in there, not long now!      

suzee - we each have a baby to turn - mine keeps kicking me really hard in my privates!  sleep is a nightmare and i'm now sleeping _on_ a pillow as well as using one for my head and my long blue sausage pillow for hugging and flinging my leg over! you're right though, soooo not complaining, i wouldn't change a thing! 

lou-e - how are you doing? exhausted?!  it's all worth it though! has your ds come aroun to the idea yet?

ruth - our nct weekend classes start at the end of february and after that it's straight onto the nhs ones at the southern. we'll have to look out for each other there! hope your little one shifts around and mine flips over in the next few weeks! 

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi GG's...This is my first time posting on the site, but have been reading everyone's posts for a while. I'm at the GCRM, day 4 of Menopur. I have an u/sound on Friday and they think that EC might be as early as the 18th. Really, really nervous but trying to keep a nice positive karma 

Me: 35 (36 on Sunday )
DH: 43
M/C - Jan 06
Ectopic - Jan 07
M/C - Jan 08


----------



## emmypops

Wishing - I think Thomasina was in theatre just before me - there are three recovery rooms and there were three ECs on this morning  

Carrie - Welcome to GGs - you will find all he girls (andGuy) really helpful so don't be afraid to ask questions    Good luck with your tx - the GCRM are great  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just popped in to see if there was any news about sadie,iam looking forward to tommorrow,but a wee bit nervous,any good questions i can ask from your past experiences,ive seen the list on the icsi thread,but any others you know,

emmypops-great news about ec  keeping my fingers and toes crossed that your wee eggies fertilise tonite,       


carrie-welcome to the thread,iam at the gcrm going for our 1st consultation with marco tommorrow,sounds like youve had a tough time on the ttc journey,sending you lots of    for your txt,     ,there are alot of ladies on here who have been treated at the gcrm and alot of   friom there too,even a set of twins,ifyou have any questions ask away as iam sure youll get loads of support, 

chip-congratulations on your


----------



## thomasina28

CONGRATULATIONS LNDSAY        another blessed baby , im so happy for you. xx

Emmypops well done on your egg results thats brilliant . i wonder if i saw you this morning at GCRM , i was sitting outside at 7 am with my hubby in the car , i did see a lady sitting outside reading a book in her car for a few minutes. Anyhow roll on tommorrow .

hi there everyone else ,hope you are all well xx
p.s i had 11 eggs , will see what elaine says on phone tommorrow . Realy hope emmypops eggys and our eggys get jiggy with it at the clinic tonight !
thomasina x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Thomasina 

Well done on the eggies    that we both get good news tomoro  

That wasn't me at 7am - wee bit early for us - we got there about 7.35 and I spoke to the book lady in the waiting room - I asked her if she was Thomasina and she said no     I did give Pat a message for you to say "Hi from Emmy and good luck" but i guess she forgot to pass it on (or perhaps she passed it on to the lady with the book   )

Hope you aren't too sore and manage to sleep well tonight   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## buster24

I AM SO PLEASED TO ANNOUNCE THE ARRIVAL OF SADIE AND FRANKS BABY BOY FRANK JUNIOR BORN THIS MORNING AT 11.11AM ON THE 11TH FEB HE WEIGHED 5LB 8OZ BOTH MUM AND BABY DOING GREAT
LOVE KIM XXXX


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thomasina thanks for ur kind words and wiahes, heres a wee dance for ur eggies and spermies tonite                   fantastic new on 11 eggs well done u!!!

lindsay


----------



## sammy1521

Good Morning Girls,

I jsut came on to get an update and realized the message i wrote yesterday wasnt there....i'm thinking i didnt press 'post'..... 

Congrats to Emmypops and Thomasina.....sounds like things are surely on there way, wont be long til your wee embies are with you both!!!

That is great news about Sadie, congratulations!!!!

Ranweli - good luck today, you'll find Marco easy to talk to and willing to answer any questions you have...let us know how you get on.

Carrie - welcome, im sure you've been reading how supportive and freindly everyone is....i find this thread really helps me keep going...


Mrs R - good luck with your next injection, ill be thinking of you...(ouch!!!), i had to lay down for mine and my GP has funnies on the ceiling....i did my best to try and concentrate on reading them.... 

Wishing - sending you a good nights sleep, but i had to ask...with all those pillows where does your DP/DH fit in  I thinkif i had to do that my DP would be feeling left out....lol.

Lindsay - CONGRATULATIONS!!!! Its good to hear that all that pain and discomfort was worth it!!!! 

A quick, not so good update on me, with all that good news yesterday & the fact that my DP kids will be here this weekend so i decided to test early this morning (test date is saturday), i used the clearblue test, not sure how much hcg it mesaures....but anyway it was a BFN!!!!  i was numb...i couldnt believe it...and still dont....both me and my dp just laid there didnt say a word to each other....i dont want to believe its true, ive had all sort of symptoms, different from last time....but in all seriousness, what are the chances it will change to a BFP by saturday.....
I dont think i can go through this again....

Anyway, i will keep you posted, im not going to test again until saturday...

bye for now,

Vanessa


----------



## sillymilly

Hi

Im sooo rubbish at this site apologies.

Ive my first apt at gri after being on list for over a year. What happens here? Anyone any ideas how soon treatment starts?

Thanks guys!!!

Sillymilly


----------



## Julietta

Hiya all, just a very quick post to say a massive massive congrats to Sadie and Frank on the birth of their wee miracle baby boy Frank junior x I can't tell you how happy we are for you. The long wait was worth it. Enjoy every second of your little bundle and big hugs.

Lots of love Julie, hubby and Innes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

morning all

sammy 1521  please please dont give up hope, do another test tomorrow then one on sat am sure it can change to ur awaited bfp, u will see from other threads on this great site that this is extremely possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

emmy pops anf thomasina good luck for ur calls this am

ranwelli  hope all goes well for u today and u get to here loads of good news  and possibilites


wishing  hope all is well with u and that u are getting  a better nites sleep and ur precious wee bibb is growing bigger and stronger every day


still feels surreal just now , so went out and bought a didgtal clear blue and it said pregnant 1-2 weeks, burst in to teasrs when i saw it, god knows what i will do in the clinic tomorrow prob hug every one in sight!!


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a good news site today
sadie and frank so over the moon for you both congratulations

lyndsay congratulations a bfp       hope you can now take it easy and get thos e feet up mrs

thomasina 11 eggs that is great hope loads have fertilised and you get some wee frosties from that lot as well

emmy what  a relief mrs so so pleased for you this is sounding really really good hopefully they all manged to get jiggy with it last night and are all fertilised nicely for you   

welcome back susipooh how are you 

mrs r good luck with the second jag you sound really clam  mr h not to bad but he is training for 10k in april so always off training  or trying to avoid the mad woman he nmarried  

jen hormones are sooo bad hope your appoinment goes well

cars you are sounding really    on this 2ww glad to see they say all that   works wonders

vanessa i am so sorry to hear that you got a bfn but if you feel different it might not have registered on the test yet hold back until offical test day and we will all pray for the right result for you sending you lotsa of           

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Morning girls

Sadie - Great news - give wee Frank a cuudle from me    

Chip - I bet it will take a few weeks before it sinks in properly  

Sammy -    I have heard of people having late implantation so don't give up hope yet  

Thomasina - Looking forward to hearing your news   

Well got my call from GCRM and we have 2 EMBIES to get put back tomoro - YIPPEE   

Have to go in at 1.15 to have the deed done. The other two both fertilised too but too many sperm got in and they are no use  

I was so convinced a week ago that our cycle was going to be cancelled that I can;t believe we have got 2 embies - its amazing  

Take care all

Emmy xx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there everyone , hope you are all doing well.
Congratulations sadie and dh on the birth of Frank junior - lovely news xx

Hi there Lindsay is it sinking in yet ? xx

Hi Sammy realy hope its just goin to be a late implantation xx

Hi Emmypops great news for you , did i read that right are you going in tommorow for et ? xx

Jen good luck with your appointment xx

Welcome Silly Milly x

Elaine the embryologist phoned this morning she said 8 of ours fertilised naturally  ,shes gona cal us tommorrow morning let us know how they are progressing and we r booked in 4 et 11am on saturday . Realy hope they progress ok 

Anyhow everyone ive missed  .....xx
thomasina
p.s. i mustnt of seen you emmy the lady i saw had short bobbed streaked hair i think . i was in the very furthest away room, have short blonde hair and im called wendy ( husband is Thomas /tom , hence im called thomasina on this ) .xx


----------



## donn1

thomasina

well done u u go girl 8 fertilised thats fan dabby tastic, i couldnt wait too read ur news wishing u all the very best for sat and hopefully u will get frosties too, not that u will need them of course,     i am so happy for you

lindsay


----------



## emmypops

Thomasina - Did Pat not give you my message ? I have dark shoulder length hair so defo wasn';t me you saw   

Yes we are gettin ET tomoro - I think its cos we only have 2 eggs so they don't have to choose the best ones - you are waiting another day so they can pick which ones are progressing the best  

Best of luck for Saturday - look forward to being your 2ww buddy  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Chip huge congrats, was frightened to jinx you but I had had hyperstimulation and I got a positive so it seems the old no pain no gain can be right enough  

Thomasina and emmypops well done to you both   

Sammy there is time yet honey thats why they give us specific dates to test, hang in there honey  

love to all

whippet x


----------



## thomasina28

hi emmypops i never seen a lady with long dark hair just the streaked blonde bob lady  and im not sure who pat is there was one lady (staff) who came in and said id be going in2 theatre bout half8 ish but she never said who she was ( she was wearing pinky long sleeved top and trousers ) i think shes Pat though , but she didnt mention any other patients or pass on any message ! 
Anyhow its lovely and scary and exciting all rolled into one bundle to think that we,ll be gettin our wee jiggy embies put in eh ? 
and when i read Lindsays lovely news about bfp it made me gasp , such lovey news to hear anyone making it and getting a positive .xx
thomasina


----------



## donn1

HI AL

whippet  many thnks for ur kind words, how are doing with ure wee one? hope u are feeling ok and the wee rascal is not keeping u awake too much!!

lindsay


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

Just wanted to say well done to Thomasina and  Emmypops     Best of Luck for the ET !

Cars


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy and Thomasina - Fab news for you both!!!!! Good luck for ET.  Sending you both all my positive vibes.  

Chip - Congratulations on your result.  All that pain must be worth it now!  

Sadie- Congrats on becoming a mummy! Great news!  


Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

sadie-fab news so happy for you,on the arrival of your wee boy frank junior    

emmypops-great news about your embies,all the best for et tommorrow     

thomasina-all the best for your et on saturday     

well appt went great today mr gaudoin was really lovely and pat was too,ive got some fab news,she asked me when my 1st day of my last period was and today is day 20 so she said lets get started so i got my prostrap injection today,all go from here iam soo happy,beware ladies ill might be asking you lots of questions in the weeks ahead,  .

p.s so what protocol am i on, menopaur will be stimming med? 

speak soon
ranweli


----------



## thomasina28

hi  there Ranwelli i was on menopur started on day 21 too i was told it was an agonist programme . good luck on your journey ranwelli

Good luck emmypops for tommorrow xx 

thomasina xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

Its 1.30am & thanks to good old zoladex I'm wide awake.....the joys!!!!
Zoladex no.2 is happening on Monday so maybe things will settle down a bit! 
Cant wait for the weekend!!!! 

firstly SADIE......   absolutely delighted to hear about little Frank's arrival. Well done you, hope you're enjoying every minute of being a mum  Hear from you when you get a chance but in the meantime loads of   &   for you & Frank xx

ranweli - woohooo at long last you're officially on the wagon!!! Good luck babes, its been a long time coming!! Marco is a star isnt he. Hope the sucess of GCRM rubs off on you. By the sounds of it your on the long protocol hunni xx

whippet - how are you? hows the wee one doing?

emmy - well done on those embies & good luck for ET  

thomasina - roll on saturday hunni til you're reunited with your embies 

mrs hoopy - when is your baseline scan? hang in there  well done to mr hoopy for agreeing to do the 10K, is he doing it for charity? He'll be bag of nerves on sunday for the BIG game!!!!

chip - Fantastic news   well done you & congrats!!! Enjoy every minute of having the news confirmed at the clinic 

sillymilly - welcome to the site. First appointment at GRI is usually a chat about your history etc as well as some blood tests, weight, height etc. Good luck & let us know how it goes xx

sammy - keeping everything crossed that you do get those 3 magic letters by saturday, it aint over til the ugly witch puts in an appearance    

carrie - welcome hunni & good luck for your treatment 

wishing - hows your neat little bump behaving? when you next back for a check up? Yip 4wks on monday since my 1st injection, I'm hoping I'll be doing my stimms mid april so yip roll on the weeks!!

well folks I'm gonna try n get some shut eye

nite nite xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi there,

just a quick visit from me. I actually have tx in Edinburgh, but there is no ICSI thread for ERI, so i pop in here a bit.
AF arrived today - 13th, how lucky??
Got an appointment for tomorrow, so means I will start my short protocol tomorrow - yepeeeee!
Will probably have lotsa questions once I get started as this is first time SP for us.Third ICSI though.

Good luck and baby dust to you all

caroline


----------



## hoopy74

loads going on ,a big well done to Sadie she's almost like the queen mother on this thread, looks after us all even the guys or guy!

Emma and Thomasina awrabest to you both  

Ranweli at last eh? must be chuffed to bits  

mrs r yes i am doing 10k for charity, never smoked in my life but doing it for Roy Castle Lung Cancer Foundation after my uncle died very prematurely of this killer disease. 2 weeks into a training programme, run is on 26th April so nearer the time if any1 wants to donate i will be more than willing to send them my just giving website where money goes direct to the charity!!!!!!!! 
Sunday be a 1-1 draw i think.

Everyone else have a relaxing weekend, i'll be running lol and enjoy the weather, think the snow and ice are now behind us all.


----------



## emmypops

Hiya everyone  

Thats me officially PUPO - my 2 wee embies are all tucked up nice and cosy so lets hope they are comfy enough to snuggle in for the long term   

DH took me out fo lunch to the Art Lovers Cafe afterwards and it was lovely  

Mr Hoopy good luck with your training but make sure you don't overdo it - remember your not getting any younger   

Anne best of luck for tx - we are all here if you need us   

Mrs R - Time is fairly moving on - you'll be stimming before you know it  

Ranweli - Can't believe thats you started at last - and you are off before the gun is even fired      That was really good timing  

Thomasina - Best of luck for tomoro - it was all very relaxed today and Marco did my transfer - all the staff (except one) were wishing us good luck as we left - felt like I was "one of the family"  

Chip - How did it go today

Jen - Thanks for all your support hunni - I plan to be there for you too when your next turn comes along  

Soryy and   to those I missed 

I am off to put my feet up now and be pampered  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

evening all

ranweli  i was on menopur so heres hoping it does the trick for u too

emmypops congrats on the 2 embies tucked up and burrowing away inside u

thomasina all the very best for tomorrow got all crossed for u and am sure that u will have a bfp too?

wishing how u doing, hope that wee one of urs is growing big and strong

was at gcrm today and was very nervous even tho had done tests, was a positive and the girls in the clinic were lovely, am back on the 10 march for a scan, take it thas to see if one or two and if their asre heart beat/s, am chilling tonite and we are havin a few glasses of the fizzy stuff to celebrate,so am going to enjoy it,  next drink will be at our wedding on the 25 july all being well 

sorry to any have missed

love luck and pmt too all
lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

hi ggs,

iam fine,just still cant believe we have started seems a bit surreal still,just waiting on my prostrap side effects,when after jag do you get these if any?

emmypops-fab news about you being pupo,sending you lots of sticky vibes and hugs,when is your otd hun?         

thomasina-all the best hun for your et tommorow,  

will be back on tommorrow for more personals,didnt sleep too great last night think it was the nerves,so trying to stay up later tonite so i sleep,hopefully!!
ranweli,xxx

p.s HAPPY VALENTINES DAY EVERYONE FOR TOMMORROW,XXXXXXXX


----------



## emmypops

Hi Ranweli 

OTD is 26 Feb   

Hope you don't get too many side effects - sorry can't help cos never had Prostap  

HAPPY VALENTINES GIRLS

   
      

Got 12 red roses and perfume from DH and we are going to the pictures tonight so I am happy  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Happy Valentines Day everyone        

Thomasina best of luck today    

Ranwelli congrats on getting started    

Emmypops Congrats on being PUPO       

Lindsay Delighted for you, bet you cant wait for the 10th of March!  

Well I am strugglin to stay positive at the moment, 6 days till OTD and am terrified! Trying to occupy my mind but its getting harder, definately harded than the wait the last time, dont know why? Anyway away to watch Mama Mia which should distract me for at least a couple of hours   !!

Love to everyone


----------



## bubbles06

Happy valentines day to you all,        hope all you ladies and and of course mr hoopy have been well and truly spoilt, 
dh woke me up this morning with a cup of tea,card and a single rose,   and when i came down stairs there was a boquet of flowers and 2 crunchie bars (my favourite) and hes taking me out for a meal tonite,(is he after something? ?, i was really surprised as hes not the usual romantic but i loved it, .

emmypops-all the best for the 26th,so hope this is your turn after a difficult year,    

chip-how r u?has the great news sunk in yet? 

cars-sending you lots of    ,not long now till otd,hope mamma mia is helping to keep you distracted,ive not seen it yet but heard its a fab film, 

thomasina-you should be pupo now! speak to you soon,  

dont think i am having any symtoms as yet on day 3 since prostrap, but had a wee niggley headache this morning,

love and hugs to everyone,

ranweli,xxxxx


----------



## thomasina28

Happy  Saint Valentines day everyone 
Hope you all had a lovely day and got treated extra special. its been a very busy day today for me ( we own flower shops) and we went through to GCRM and got 2 embies put back in (2x 8 cell grade A) , 4 frosties , one 9 cell, 2x 8 cell ,1x 6 cell, other the other 2 hadnt developed enough_ then went back to work . Anyhow my lovely hubby made me dinner , got me to go to my bed to rest after i got home from work. just resting up now.

Hi Ranwelli, hasnt your hubby done well for you on valentines day , hope you have a lovely night out tonight.

Hi Lindsay hope you are doing well and relaxing . x

Emmypops how are you doing ? Enjoy the cinema .x p.s my otd is 26th too !x

Hi there Cars hope you are staying positive and have a good night tonight x

everyone ive missed  ......xx

thomasina


----------



## mrsmac

Sadie - congratulations on Frank Junior's arrival      

Lindsay - fabulous news. Enjoy every moment  

Thomasina - officially PUPO      

Ranweli - lovely to hear that treatment has started  

Cars - 2ww is such an eternity. Feels like everything is in slow motion    

Emmypops - be good to yourself in 2ww    



Haven't posted for a week or two. Waiting on AF, due in roughly in a week. Will phone GRI to arrange FET. Have made sure we had a good break from treatment. Hoping body will be ready this time   

Dh and I went to Krakow for five days. Wow! Great city. Gorgeous! We managed to squeeze lots into it. Went to Aushwitz. Think we're both still traumatised from that. Had read lots about it over the years, but, was totally different standing where it all took place. To think that level of inhumanity occurred! Was a very important, humbling experience that I'll never forget  


Look forward to catching up with everyone.

mrsmac
x


----------



## donn1

hi thomasina

well done u!!!! 2 8 cell embies on board which are snuggling in nicely, and fab news re the frosties, not that u will need them of course, wishing u all the best for the 2ww

to all others wish u lots of love and luck and i will keep lurking here to read all of your good news

love to all

lindsay


----------



## sammy1521

Hi Girls,

Just a quick update, since i wrote on Thursday, my AF arrived friday morning...much to my disappointment.  My OTD was yesterday but i call GCRM and asked if i could bring in my sample on Monday as its definitly a negative and would save us the trip...Pat was ok with that.

So that's us, 2nd try negative....we only had 2 straws stored and will need to see if we can get anymore....not sure what's happened but both DP and I are devastated....the worst part for me was my DP kids arrived for the weekend..t was heart wrenching to see him with them and want that with him soooo badly!!!!

Anyway, dont want to bring down the thread with all my doom and gloom....

Ill be back on in a few days....once ive recovered and found some strength.

Sending you all   

sammy


----------



## bubbles06

sammy-so sorry hun,sending you lots of       ,keep strong hun,


----------



## emmypops

Sammy - So sorry    Please look after yourself    Feel free to come on and chat thats what we are here for  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## emmypops

Thomasina - congrats on being PUPO and on all those frosties - wow thats amazing - what age are you? And what was your AMH - I guess you are young and AMH quite high?

Looking forward to being 2w buddies together  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi everyone .Sammy im so sorry for your loss i can imagine how you are both feeling . take care of each other and i hope it will work out for you soon. xx
thomasina


----------



## thomasina28

emmypops said:


> Thomasina - congrats on being PUPO and on all those frosties - wow thats amazing - what age are you? And what was your AMH - I guess you are young and AMH quite high?
> 
> Looking forward to being 2w buddies together
> 
> Take care
> Emmy xx


Hiya Emmy .how are you doing ? i dont feel any differant at all ? was in pain after et thats all. i am 40 soon and if i rember my amh was about 13.7 ? (cant realy mind exact amount) , my hubby is 41 soon. i havent figured out how to put my wee bit of past fertility history on this whenever i put a message on it ! 
im just about to look on the web for any early preg signs and all that ( prob not a good idea tho) but maybe itll stop me worrying bout every twinge huh. have u been feeling any differant? 
p.s i dont think a few good eggs is a gauranteed success unfortunatley .......but live in hope 

i look forward to bein a wee cycle buddie with you too ...OMG , CANT BELIEVE IVE GOT THIS FAR .

Thomasina


----------



## emmypops

Hi Thomasina

Only symptoms I have had so far are sore lower back and a bit bloated and windy with a bit of a pain low down on RHS ! I don't know that surfing the internet for PG signs is a good idea as your imagination will probably run riot   

Wouldn't it be great if we both got our BFPs   - I think the important thing is to stay positive    - PMA all the way   

Last time I found the first week went by fairly quickly but the second week dragged  

Take care my wee cycle bud  

Emmy xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi you guys,

I have started stimming yesterday and already am really emotional - does gonal f do that to you?? Might just be tiredness. DH and I had a mad two weeks. Next week will be better as I will take Friday off to see my sister.

I have still not got my head around the short protocol, but have now got a time table that should keep me right - I m such a scatterbrain.  

DH took me out to dinner on Valentine's day - most unusual as we do not do Valentine's usually, but had a big fat voucher for Fisher's.   

Good luck to Tomasina and Emmy for 2WW    
Ranweli - good luck with your treatment
Sammy - so sorry about neg. result.   I hope you   find some strength soon, but remeber it is normal and necesary to grief as well. Give yourself time and wishing you all the best. Will be thinking of you honey.  
Cars - how is your 2WW?

A big HELLO to everyon else.

Caroline


----------



## weecaz

Hi Girlies sorry I have not been on for ages, hardly get chance to get the lap top these days at home.  Was easy in my old job, but now don't get chance to get on FF at work !!

Since I was on loads of new names.. hello 

A few personals but soo much seem to be going on:-

Sadie... well done you, that's great news   

Tomasina and Emmy congrats on being PUPO    

Ranwelli that is great news you have got started when I first started posting on this board you were having a rough time with appointments and stuff.  

Mrs H hope you are doing O.K... I started in Psycho mode this morning.  DH is on a course in Manchester so he was away earlier, bet he is glad for a bit of peace from the mad woman    - Hope you doing O.K and not long now.... is it the 19th??

Sillymilly you will have had your appointment now so you will roughly know when you are gonna start, it all depends on where you live (postcode lottery).

I had prostrap last Sunday at GRI, I've been a wee bit grumpy but just really the usually with PMT, but been mega tired and a bit weepy.  Think I'm just a bit scared about the unknown and what is going to happen.

I'm gonna try and keep up to date this time I promise just had a nightmare few months but now all back on track.

Speaky soon and apologies to everyone I've missed xx


----------



## Cars

Hi All,

Just wanted some advice, on day 8 post transfer and just had some brown discharge, test date not till friday, I am really worried, does anyone know if thsi is common or is AF on her way??

Cars


----------



## thomasina28

emmypops said:


> Hi Thomasina
> 
> Only symptoms I have had so far are sore lower back and a bit bloated and windy with a bit of a pain low down on RHS ! I don't know that surfing the internet for PG signs is a good idea as your imagination will probably run riot
> 
> Wouldn't it be great if we both got our BFPs  - I think the important thing is to stay positive   - PMA all the way
> 
> Last time I found the first week went by fairly quickly but the second week dragged
> 
> Take care my wee cycle bud
> 
> Emmy xx
> Hi emmy my dh is reminding me all the time to remain positive ( but im normally very unlucky)
> ive been bad with wind , thats about it though . take car buddie xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

weecaz- iam not that far behind you,i had my prostrap last thursday,we might be on the 2ww together,any sign of af arriving yet,ive had a headache today,never get them usually so thinking it could be the prostrap,but not 100%,

hi to everyone else,hope your all well,thread can be a bit quiet at the weekend,but sure everyone will be back to morm in a few days,xxx 

wishing-hi hun we posted at the same time,how r u?
ranweli xxx


----------



## wishing...

hi kids,

hope you're all well...

sadie -    congratulations on the birth of baby frank!!!!!    hope you and your dh are enjoying your little bundle and you're recovering well from your cs.   

emmy - i had no idea there were 3 recovery rooms at the gcrm! when we were shown round last year marco only showed us 1 and that's the one we always ended up in! hope you're staying strong and positive on your 2ww!!      

carrie d - good luck with your cycle! 

ranweli - glad your appointment with marco went well and that's fantastic news that you've already started!!! sounds like you're on the long (normal) protocol. finally, this is it - stay positive and your dreams will come true...     

thomasina - sticky vibes for your magical little embryos...    

sammy - i'm really sorry to hear your news. hope you're doing ok. stay close to your dh and remember we're all here for you. 

sillymilly - sorry, i don't know much about the appointments schedule at the gri as it seems to have changed a lot since we had our tests and pre-tx meetings there. good luck, hope you get started soon... 

lindsay - still enjoying life on cloud 9?!!!!   

mrs hoopy - hope you're still doing well on the prostap!   

whippet - hope you're enjoying being a mummy again. is your ds being a good help? 

jen - how're you doing? 

mrs r - good luck for jag no. 2 tomorrow!  the neat bump's growing faster now... we have a 32 week scan at the southern next week - some more photos for our pre-baby album!

caroline - good luck for your cycle! 

mr hoopy - how's the training going? i did a cancer research 10k e few years ago. felt great about doing it at the time but hated the actual running bit - haven't done it since! 

cars - sounds like perfect timing for implantation! stay positive, not long now till you're be hearing some good news...      

mrsmac - hope your af arrives on time and you can get started on your fet. are you having a natural cycle? 

anne - hope your stimming's going well.   

weecaz - hope you're doing ok on your prostap! 

hi to everyone else...

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi all

am in a panic as last nite had really bad cramps and felt somehing come away went to loo and big gloops of white stuff and fresh blood mixed in,  then the blood became brown and gritty, the lite pink ,phoned epu and to get back in touch with them soon, phoned gcrm this am and pat thinks its the crinone gel coming out in a oner as i didnt have any residue of it whilst taking it, still bleeding slightly with brown blood cramps still their but not as bad, was so upset and cried for most of nite as i couldnt speak to clinic till this am, pat said to get blood hcg levels done at local hosp as too far to travel to gcrm, also did another preg test and on fri teast day said 1-2 weeks preg, then last nite said 2-3 weeks , i know the levels can still be their even if miscarriage, but am still clinging on to hope, any replies would be very much appreciated


----------



## emmypops

Hi Lindsay 

This must be such a nightmare for you    All I can say is that when I had my chemical pregnancy at the same stage as you I didn't have any "gloops of white stuff" just bleeding like a very long period and clots as well. Sounds like what Pat says is the most likely explanation   

Hope hosp can see u soon.

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi lindsay,

hope you're managing to stay calm.  the white stuff definitely sounds to me like the crinone gel - i found it was absolutely disgusting when it started to come away and i know that using the gel often causes a bit of bleeding in some people.  are you going to your local epu today for bloods?  

wishing x


----------



## donn1

hi wishing

i am waiting on the nurse calling me back from the epu for the bloods, i thought that the gel would have come away the same as the way the pessaries did for me a few yrs ago almost half anhour later and constant thru the 2ww, thts why i gor such a fright last nite, thanks for ur reply

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there Lindsay . i hope you hear of blood results soon and all is ok . it certainly soonds more like crinone gel and not miscaraige ( ive had lots of those) , normaly it is lots of runny blood just like af. so pat sounds right to me. xx
thomasina 
xx


----------



## whippet

Just wanted Chip to know I am thinking about her best of luck at EPU today   

whippet x


----------



## thomasina28

hi chip theres a girl called sharon on total nutters postings on this website who had the exact same thing , the white gunk and blood and shes still going strong with her pregnancy .
xx


----------



## bubbles06

chip-thinking of you,hope all is well at epu,


----------



## donn1

hi to all

thanks ladies for the replies, the epu wouldnt do the bloods as still under care of gcrm, and the nurse said that she would get in to trouble if she did! why does no one want to help anyone, apart from u lovely ladies of course, and the fact i am a nurse and work for the nhs makes it all the more sadder,  so did the hour long trip their and pat said that it does sound like the gel and that they never had time to explain to me that this would happen, am not that happy re this as i got such a fright!!  i was supposed to be on the half dose injection but due to the ohss they changed me to the crinone gel and snuff, and had to go thru and collect it, thomasina their was fresh blood mixed in with the white thick stuff and then brown gritty blood after then light pink blood and now old brown blood, can ask how far along ur miscarriages were and what they were like if u dont mind?  and congrats on the embies snuggling in, god am at my wits end with all of this and couldnt stop crying last nite,  will get results of blood tests tonite so fingers croseed i asked her what the levels should roughly be and pat said about 50 or 75 so fingers crossed,

thanks again for all ur well wishes

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there Lindsay .im sure itll all be ok ive been looking for similar entries  as your gunk one all day on this and have found several that all are still preggers ! so live in hope itll be ok . its bl**dy disgusting your local epu didnt do bloods adding to your stress. 
ive had several miscarraiges at 7 weeks post- positive result , upward and it was always like full af. no pinky ****** grainy blood and stuff, im praying it will be all ok with you .
there are quite a few posts on here saying same stuff tho. 
thomasina x


----------



## donn1

hi to all

pat called and said that i am more than a wee bit pregnant as level is 765 and dont need to go back for more teasts on wednesday, and to tkae paracetamol and one brufen tablet for the cramps, i am so relieved and partner was in tears, think i did most of my crying last nite, can i say a huge thank u to u all again and dont know what i would have done with out u all, hopefully i can repay the jesture some time,  love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

im so glad and happy for you both, take care and rest well.
thomasina xx


----------



## emmypops

Oh Lindsay that is really great - wow sounds like it could even be twins with levels that high  

Thomasina - Are you working during the 2ww? U feeling any symptoms today?  I have just been to Asda to do the shopping and feel a kind of dragging in my stomach and still am a wee bit bloated - kinda reminds me of how I felt when I was pg with DD so hope thats a good sign  

I had to take my HCG jab today and what a palaver    I was given Pregnyl cos there was none of the other one left (forgot its name ) . It was those little glass ampules where you have to break off the ends - took me all my strength to open them and the first one sent splinters of glass all over the kitchen floor   Then i had to mix it together and take all the solution into the syringe and inject only a quarter - I was a nervous wreck - so glad thats over    I guess its still better than pessaries or gel though so I should be grateful   

Hi to all you others - hope u r well 

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi emmypops , glad u managed ure jab, sometimes their is a wee dot on the ampuole and this is where u should break it and away from u, only know this as gave loads of jabs over the yrs tho still managed to cut myself, hope all is going well with ur 2 week wait, thomasina are u and emmy pops testing on the same day?, wishing how is the wee bubba doing and u?

thanks for ur replies

lindsay


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what  a busy few days!!

emmy i am so over the moon for you mrs 2 wee embies  what a turn around     sent your way 

lyndsay what a nightmare but it does sound like its twins with levels like that bet thats  aload off your mind

thomsina congrats on being pupo hope the 2ww flies in for you

ranweli cant believe you got started so quickly(well after the waiting list  ) headaches sounds like prostap  when do you go back again

cars sounds like you have got to the    part of the 2ww     sent your way 

sammy so sorry to hear about your bfn hope you and your dh are doing ok and staying close 

anne good luck with stimming this is our 3rd attempt to so right now counting everthing in threes  

mrs r cant believe that you are nearly on your sevond jag time does fly you ll be stiming before you know it  

weecaz oh the joys of prostap   i seem to have calmed right down and have no symptons at all now right back to normal not to sure if this is normal as never waited past af before starting stims  so heres hoping yes we are back in on thursday for bloods and scans and my nerves are rattling big time cant believe we are back at this stage again but got lots of    this time as not sure what i ll do otherwise 

hi to everyone ive missed hope you are all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## emmypops

Lindsay - Yes Thomasina and I are testing on the same day (officially )


----------



## thomasina28

hi there everyone . 
lindsay hope you are feeling  more at ease this evening . your hormone levels pretty high huh .xx

hi mrs hoopy hope you are doing ok .

emmy pops  hi there , yes im working thru my 2ww , but have been taking it easy , havnt felt much realy, a few wee niggles in abdomen but quite sore hips ( prob nowt 2 do with emryos tho). i had to give th efinal injection , same as yours a 1250 and one sodium chloride. the ampules can be fiddly litle blighters . are you having any symptoms?
have you any ideas when i would /should feel any symptoms as its our first ivf ? another question , is it normally only 2 weeks supply you get of the crinone gel ?
thomasina


----------



## donn1

hi 


thomasina and emmy wishing u both all the luck in the world as u both are such kind caring and compassionate people,  hope u can keep each other going through all of the 2ww madness and will both have positive outcomes, heres some fairy dust and a wee dance for u both to keep those embies implantating and growing, growing growing,

                                                and the final wee one is for the result u will both get in 8 mths time    

thank u all for being here for me over the last few weeks and dont know what i would have done with out u all, god i have got tears in my eyes, sentimental old fool!!

love and pmt pmt

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

awww thats so nice Lindsay . thank you very much.
i did think you were gona be ok today ,but i can imagine how devastated and upset you must of felt.glad you & bumps are ok .
thomasina

ps. what symptoms do you normally get as i dont seem to be having much goin on .x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

Congrats on the new BFP's and really glad to see that everything worked out well Lindsay  

I had my second u/sound appt at GCRM today.  I'm on day 10 of Menopur and last visit, there were 9 promising follicles that were all a good size.  Today there were only 5 (where did the others go to?) of any decent size. I've got 1 x 15mm, 1x 14 and 3 x 12.  I've to go back on Wednesday, but now it looks like the best case scenario will be 5 eggs.  I know I only need one to fertilize and implant, but with such a numbers game, I'm feeling a bit down tonight.  Anyone out there had similar numbers?

Baby dust to all 

Carrie D x


----------



## thomasina28

Carrie D said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Congrats on the new BFP's and really glad to see that everything worked out well Lindsay
> 
> I had my second u/sound appt at GCRM today. I'm on day 10 of Menopur and last visit, there were 9 promising follicles that were all a good size. Today there were only 5 (where did the others go to?) of any decent size. I've got 1 x 15mm, 1x 14 and 3 x 12. I've to go back on Wednesday, but now it looks like the best case scenario will be 5 eggs. I know I only need one to fertilize and implant, but with such a numbers game, I'm feeling a bit down tonight. Anyone out there had similar numbers?
> 
> Baby dust to all
> 
> Carrie D x


Hi Carrie D . at my first scan i had 20 follies the second time i went back i had 11 , but i dont think a high number equates success , as the experts say it only takes one hard working one to make your baby, so fives a good amount too . i have four frosties( not all great grades) and 2x 8 cell grade A in my womb just now but nothings gauranteed . i realy hope it works tho . keep positive , drink plenty water and milk . rest up and keep happy im sure it helps. xx thomasina


----------



## donn1

hi 

thomasina  i had cramps from day 3, and had the ohss too which i wouldnt wish on anyone, boobs got sore but  to be honest i get that anyway when period is due, had really bad night sweats especially in the 2nd week and nipples became tingly and felt blood rushing to them, at end of wait veins in boobs became more noticeable, tho this can happen to me to when af is due, had very slight dizziness, thought it was over as was very irritable 2/3 days bdfore test day the way i get before period, this is all condensed and will seem like a hell of a lot but really happened very gradually and have read on other threads of women having no signs at all and being pregnant which was like me with my son the first time round 6 yrs ago after medicated iui, was so shocked after 4 attempts didnt think it would work.  do u think my blood levels are high as never had them done before, and dont know what they should be at day 17, just glad all is well and cant wait till 10 march

love lindsay


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

lindsay - i'm so glad everything's okay, that's fantastic news and great levels!!!      

emmy - i could never have managed the wee glass ampules bare-handed so kate gave me some wee rubber things that you press over the top which makes it much easier to open them.  someone else (sadie i think?) also suggested wrapping a wee piece of tissue paper around the top first.  fingers crossed!!      p.s. stop symptom-watching - you'll drive yourself crazy!!  

thomasina - yes, you only get 2 weeks worth of crinone gel regardless of your outcome.  don't worry!    

wishing x


----------



## thomasina28

hi everyone i hope you are all ok today .
Lindsay i just meant high as in could be a multiple ? anyhow you take care and thank you for telling me some of the symptoms ,i havent felt much differant apart from the odd twinges of pain in hip/pelvic areas boobs have felt quite heavy and sore . will just have to wait and see wot happens .if i had a 3rd day transfer when would implantation occur ? 
thomasina x


----------



## donn1

hi thomasina

i would say round about 3 /4 days after the embies were put back but  very hard to say, am wshing y love and luck and take  care are u working in ur shop if so take it easy

lindsay


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls 

Just back - took DD to softplay this morning and it was v busy    Now she is zonked out on the floor in front of the telly next to her potty with her pants and trousers down watching the Wizard of Oz     

Lindsay - Nice to see u back to ur chirpy self    Thankyou for the fairy dust and the wee dance   There is a thread on here somewhare that talks about HCG levels but everyone is different - yours certainly sound high enough - who knows it might be twinnies    Does that sound a bit scary?

Thomasina - I don't have crinone gel - just the injection and wait and hope    Don't really have any symptoms today. Have been having  a wee bit of (TMI)  constipation which is really not like me  

Wishing - I got the wee plastic things but still found it really hard to break them - fiddly wee things aren't they - last time I got a ready filled syringe and it was a skoosh  

Carrie D - This was my 4th IVF and my egg record has been as follows:

1st IVF - 3 eggs = 2 fertilised normally
2nd IVF - 2 eggs = 1 fertilised normally
3rd IVF - abandoned - poor response
4th IVF - 4 eggs = 2 fertilised normally

I now have 2 wee embies tucked up inside and   for a wee miracle to occur this time  

Everyone reacts differently to the drugs- i have heard of some women gettin 20 eggs but only 2 have fertilised so you just never can tell. Best of luck for your tx    Feel free to ask us questions cos thats what we are all here for  

Mrs Hoopy - Good luck for your scan on Thursday   

Take care girls
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

emmy pops, had a look at the other thread and mine does sound a bit high, but hey as long as they are healthy thats all ok, might be  a sigleton tho and thats all good to, would be a wee pal for son who is 5 as he is desperate for a brother or sister, he would totally mollycoddle him or her, hope u are feeling ok

love lindsay


----------



## Cars

Hey Everyone,

Well so far the last four days have been very close to hell! OTD is Friday but have had pains in my tummy and brown discharge since Sunday so havent slept with worry. This has got to be the hardest thing ever! Anyway going for blood test tommorow but feel that its not worked this time    

Anyway Lindsay I am delighted everything is okay with you, you must have been worried sick! 

Thomasina and Emmy     for your 2ww

Mrs Hoopy Glad your keeping positive!     

Love to everyone 

Cars x


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Just a quickie to say good luck to Thomasina and Emmy      

Cars - Will be thinking of you tomorrow, I had AF pains too and a got a BFP        

Chip1 -  on your BFP!! Perhaps we'll be seeing you on the twins thread!! 

CarrieD - I was on Menopur too and was told that you don't get as many eggs, but you do get better quality eggs. I had 4 eggs fertilise and 2 grade 1 8 cell embies were put back (now my twins are very close to being here!!) the other two were good enough to be frozen. I got more eggs with Gonal F but they weren't great quality, infact hosp never even told me what grade just that 1 was 6 cell and 1 was 4 cell and no frosties that was out of 7 that fertilised.     

Ranweli - Not said how thrilled     I am for you to have gotten started so quickly after such a long wait and all those set backs!! I wasn't at GCRM but from the talk on here I don't think you could be in better hands!!     

Wishing - Nearly there!!! Only a matter of weeks!! Are you all organised? DH just finished decorating nursery and carpet fitters were in yesterday so just waiting for the arrival of the furniture first wk in May. Think I'm gonna miss being pregnant, not the backache and tiredness though !! Hope you and bubs keeping well  

Hi to everyone else, hope you all well!!

Take care Suzee xx


----------



## AnneS

Hi there,

just a quick 'me' post - apologies.
Back fromfirst scan after starting stimming - my follies are big already! Have sizes ranging from 8 to 13 mm.    Is this going too fast?? I am on Gonal f and just saw comment on quality on previous post. Thsi seems really fast growing ...   Next scan on Friday.   All that poking ...  

Take care everyone!

caroline


----------



## Carrie D

After all my worries about disappearing follicles, some have now reappeared    In my scan this morning, there were 11 follicles, not all big enough, but I'm getting there.  They go from 9mm to 17mm.  They are keeping me on the drugs for 2 more days and it looks like Monday may now be the EC date.  Thanks for all the positive comments from my previous post - Suzee, congratulations on the twins - not long to go now!

  We only have £££ for one shot at GCRM, so there is a lot riding on this cycle.  Now I'm   that it all goes well on Friday and that I don't have any more disappearing eggies!

Carrie x


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there everyone.
CARRIE great news about your little foundling follies . im sure all will be ok on monday , wishing you good luck 

CARS , Good luck for friday , is brown discharge not meant to be a good sign ? excuse my ignorance as its first tx . xx

Hi Ranwelli hows you ? x

Hi there Suzee good luck for arrival of your wee babies ,gives us all hope xx

Emmypops how are you feeling ? x

Hi there Lindsay xx
thomasina p.s ive prob missed lots but im at my work just now soz.


----------



## thomasina28

Oh i forgot to say , yesterday evening i had a cracker of a shooting pain in my tummy , then heavy pains all round my navel ,is this normal or could it be my period on the way ? 
thomasina .x


----------



## Cars

Hey thomasina,

I am sorry I am like you, dont really know what types of pains to expect just keep positive and imagine your little embryos getting snuggled  up and staying put for 9 months,   

Hope someone else can be of more help!

Cars


----------



## SBB

Hi

So sorry it has taken me this time to post. Bet you all thought I had disappeared. Thank you all for your kind congrats re birth of our wee miracle Frank Junior. He is such a wee star and we are totally in love with him.

I am trying to catch up with all the posts and I promise I will do personals and update the list some time this week. Still trying to recover from CSection and enjoy spending time with wee man.

Just want all to know that I am thinking about you guys on 2ww and big congrats to Lyndsay on you BFP. 

Promise be back on soon.


Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Just a quickie from me too so that I don't completely lose touch!  Lots going on on here just now and with not being on very often at the moment there's a lot to catch up on!

Emmy   , Thomasina, Cars and everyone else on 2ww - my thoughts are always with you! I found it too worrying checking out all the symptoms and tried to forget about everything coz it'd drive you insane! xxx

Ranweli - So pleased you are getting started hun!  Good luck with everything!

Sadie - Glad motherhood is suiting you well.  Congrats again! 


Lots of love to everyone else too,

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

thomasina-iam fine hun,not had much d/r symtoms just one bad day of headaches,a/f is due about friday so   it arrives on time so can get my baseline scan and get stimming,how r u?

sadie-great to see you posting and so lovely to hear about your wee man,give him lots of    and cant wait to see a piccie, 

cars-sending you  

emmy-how ru? 

lindsay-hope bloods are still rising tommorow and you feel more reassured,  

carrie-great news about your follies, 

anne s-great news about your follies too, 

suzee-how exciting getting the nursery ready,not long now hun,   

jen-hi hun we posted at the same time,xx

hi to everyone else,      

Ranwelixxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

thomasina  i would give the clinic a phone abd ask them re the shooting pain, hopefully they will be able to ressure u

love to all
lindsay


----------



## Carrie D

AAAHHHHHH!!!!  Why is nothing straight forward with this process?  Just got a call from GCRM to say that my blood results say I'm ready to go for egg collection (even though the ultrasound this morning said I needed more time) so I've to go to theatre at 7.45am this Friday.  She said that perhaps the follicles were bigger than they looked today as they were so hard to find (both ovaries hide behind my womb!)  I hope that's true as there were only 3 that were anywhere near the size needed.  Please send lots of baby dust my way for happy egg collection.


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Carrie D , thats brilliant news sending you lots of

                                       

Good luck on ec. xx
thomasina


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there lindsay ill give them a call tomorrow am.thank you 

Sadie , he is absoloutley lovely and soooo tiny . x

Hi Jenny hope you are doing ok .x

Hi Ranwelli crossing my fingers for your AF to arrive on time
thomasina


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all having a nice evening 

Thomasina - Your pain could hav been implantation - heres hoping       No symptoms to speak of from me but been trying to put it all to the back of my mind so it doesn't drive me too loopy  

Carrie D - Good luck for the EC on Friday - and don't worry you'll be surprised how much your wee follies will grow between now and then - especially after your HCG booster tonight  

Ranweli - I think a wee AF dance is required for you 

     

     

  

     

     

Jen - Thanks honey - look after yourself  

Cars - Good luck fo the blood test - brown discharge is nothing to worry about - red blood is more worrying  

Anne S - All sounds really good with your wee follies - they are not too big - so don't worry  

Sadie - What a wee cutie pie he is - you feeling ok?   

Suzee - Wow over 30 weeks already - only seeme yesterday you got your BFP  

DD and I just back from visiting my Mum today - it was hard going as DD was really playing up - keep panicking that i'm getting too stressed out and its not good for the wee embies - but I guess I just have to hope they are well snuggled in now and completely oblivious to what is going on outside    

Take care ladies

Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi just wanted to see if sadie had been back on,but shes done ten times better and post a lovely wee piccie of him on,

sadie-hes absolutely gorgeous,  iam so happy for you and dh,as youll see iam eventually starting,     

emmypops-thanks hun for a/f dance,   

carrie d- heres some baby dust for you hun and all the best for fridays ec,                                                      

going to go for a bath now and an earlier night iam shattered,xxx

ranwelixxx


----------



## Cars

AF visited this morning, totally devesatated


----------



## armaita

Hi Cars,

gutted for you hunn,   for you and dh


----------



## donn1

cars

am so sorry, in a way know how u feel when thought it was all over on sunday note, devastated was not the word, angry, and inconsolable, life is so unfair and cruel , u are allowed to feel these emotions and i even flung a few things about, thats just me tho, do what ever to let the pain out and we are all here for u

thinking of u

lindsday


----------



## bubbles06

cars- so sorry hun,lots of     for you and your dh,


----------



## thomasina28

Oh god , Cars so sorry for your loss , realy sad news . x 
thomasina


----------



## emmypops

So sorry Cars    - its such a hard journey isn't it - it takes time to get over it but there is always a wee light still shining somewhere near the end of your tunnel - it just seems to take a while to get there      

Lots of love
Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Cars - So sorry to read your news, lots of hugs and cuddles from DH, take it easy      

CarrieD -               for EC!!  Ec Fri, does that means Et Mon?  Good ludk!!   

AnneS - Didn't mean to upset you by saying about egg qaulity, its just what I was told as we went private we had choice of what drugs to use.  Sorry    

Sadie - Frank is gorgeous!!  You & Dh must be sooooooo proud!!   

Was in Starbusks this am with my sis and her friend and there was a lady feeding new born twins, a boy and a girl, she must've thought I was mad as couldn't stop staring at them!!  Was dying to go up and say 'I'm having twins too!' but then she would've thought I was mad!!

Anyway, take care everyone,

Suzee xx


----------



## thomasina28

hi ladies have you any idea when is the earliest someone can do hpt ? and when does the injection you get wear off so that you wouldnt get a false reading ? 
p.s hi emmypops and suzee

thomasina


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap 01/02/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now being transferred to GCRM Starting Feb 2009

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Officially PUPO 

Sandee- GCRM- Starting ICSI Jan

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt 15th Jan

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Officially PUPO 

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- EC Fri 20/02/09

armaita-

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Sadie , hope you and little frank junior are doing well. 
when you have a spare minute ( ha ha) would you update me to officially PUPO , test date 26 th feb
    thank you so much Sadie xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Have tried best to update list and add new girls. Welcome to you all. If I have missed anyone or anything let me know.

Have jumped on while Frank asleep.

Cars- So sorry honey.   loads of cuddles with DH.

Thomasina- Good luck with 2ww. Hope your not going too nuts.

Em- Saw news that your DH results were clear that must be a load off both your minds, although am sure you still want to get to bottom of symtoms. Good luck with 2ww.

Ranweli- That is fab that you getting started am so pleased for you. You so deserve this after all the time you have waited glad they not hanging around.

Suzee- Bet you getting really excited now. It is such an amazing time.

Wishing- Not long now for you. You will be so overwhelmed it just such a special time.

Ruth- Same for you. How the time goes in.

Jen- Howz you? What the plan now?

CarrieD- Good luck with EC. Hope you get loads of clucky eggs.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Howz you guys doing? I am sending you all the luck in the world for this cycle and hoe your dreams come true. 

Julz- Thanx for congrats. Howz wee Innes? This is great being mummy to golden boyz.

Tashia- So sorry that your cycle didn't work out. Howz wee Oliver? Once I can drive why don't we meet up at Silverburn.

MrsR- Howz you? Hope the treatmen going well and that your cycle gets go ahead in April.

Anyway sorry if I have missed anyone. Hope everyone else is well. I will still be around as much as I can.


Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hi sadie,love your new piccie of frank junior,thanks hun,iam so glad we got started,prostrap was 12th february so waiting for my a/f to show so hopefull baseline scan will be next week,


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there everyone.
Cars was thinking of you lots yesterday and my heart goes out to you . x

Emmypops how are you doing ? hope you are well.X

Hi there Jenn how are you doing ,when do you start tx ? x

I did a few HPT yesterday and they were all negative (6 tests), was very upset  and obvouisly i am very stupid and  . i did them because i dont think its worked . i used the ones with the pink lines and also the ones with the blue lines.my husband keeps saying its too early , but i dont feel as though its worked.  then late last night my husband went to Asda and bought some more tests (digital and cheapies) i woke up this morning and did another test . i sat on the toilet  and looked at it there was only one line ,put it in my dressing gown pocket and went back upstairs and straight back to bed , i said id call my DH , i took it back out my pocket and it was positive ! , ive since did a digital test and it was positive too . 
So do you think thats a good sign or a bad sign or what? 
  thomasina x
was doubled over  in pain this morning but its eased away now with 2 hot water bottles . Maybe wind .


----------



## thomasina28

AM I GOING MAD     
goodness me , i just went to have a second look at that positive hpt ( just to make sure ) i had a mad moment when i picked up the wrong pee stick ( a negative one ) and had a manic search for the positive one , wHich i found in my pocket  .BEJESSUSS ! 
For the last 2 days ive been in floods of tears at just about everything , im thinking my AF is coming if im like that . this is terrifying and to think there are ladies that have done this more than once , OMG they must have balls of steel . excuse the pun .
Anyhow im gibbering on most probably because i am going crazy . 

  ive been clutching a wee pair of baby boy socks that should of been our twins that we lost nearly 2 years ago , thinking that might give us some luck , i left them at my shop one day  by mistake and didnt have them overnight ( i hold them as i go to sleep and say a wee prayer to him upstairs ) , needless to say i was realy upset about forgeting them . 
this process does make you mad doesnt it , i s,pose we are all just clinging onto anything hoping and praying this works . 
thomasina


----------



## bubbles06

hi thomasina,you are going to drive yourselve mad, ,i not sure as to when you can do hpt as only just started 1st icsi,your otd is the 26th am i right,so thats 6 days early so iam not sure,i fully understand what you mean though i bet ill be just the same when it my time,hope some of the other ladies can help,      to you,
ranweli,xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
cars i am so sorry to hear your news please keep dh close   to you both

carrie and anne soundind great for you both ladies lots of lovely wee embies   

sadie what a wee star you both must be over the moon hope your feeling ok although pain is probably hard to feel on cloud nine  

thomasina maybe yesterday was to early to test and the hcg levels are in your system  now if i was you i would be quietly confident    

mrs r how are you how was the second jag  

weecaz glad to see your dh is spoiling you long may it last   when do you go back for scan

well what a day yesterday we had our blood and scan at 9.10 yesterday and finally got seen at 10.15 (patience is not my strong point ) only for the nurse to be so nervous and unsure of what she was doing they have prescribed us gonal f when it should have menopaur and 225 instead of 300 so after expalining all this to her twice she went and seen a doctor who ok the changes so we left feeling like s**t if they cant even read a file on me what chance do we have    sorry for the negative post just a bit down today

hi to everyone i ve missed hope you are all
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there Ranwelli , thank you . Good luck with your ICSI  

Hi there mrs Hoopy how are you doing , i just read your post , r.e yesterday . not good eh. where are you getting tx ?
thomasina


----------



## bubbles06

mrs hoopy,-yesterday wasnt the best of starts eh,try not to worry,you might never have to deal with her again but i understand completely that it knocks your confidance in txt but iam so         it will be 3rd time lucky for you and mr hoopy,p.s pat at gcrm told us we wil be on menopaur 225 aswell when i start stimming,have you started stimming yet?


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks ranweli
been trying so hard to stay postive and was really beginning to feel comfortable with gri as they were all so nice and knowledgable  but had my first stim last night so fingers crossed start to feel better soon  how are you 
mrs hoopyx


----------



## thomasina28

Mrs Hoopy I am sure your next vist to the hosp will be much better , i also had a mistake made where im getting tx at  but it was quickly sorted , but it does realy make you feel quite down and angry too because this is tx means everything to you and your other half. 
i  realy hope you feel better about it today . x
thomasina


----------



## donn1

hi all

thomasina  i tested 3 days early and got my bfp, so try waiting it out till then if u can, i know its so hard, we are all here for u, am sure ure twins are looking over u and hubby and they know how much u both loved and cared for them, try not to worry about leaving the wee blue socks at work as they hear ure prayers every nite

mrs hoopy  know what u mean re treatment and thinking they cant get it right and i have hardly started, i had to stimm for longer and the nurse gave me the wrong extra drug away with me, thank goodnes i notices and got it sorted , am hoping that all will be well with u on ure 3 time lucky

ranwelli  was the same doseage of menopur i was on to and it did the trick so finger crossed for u to

sadie  ure wee boy is absolutely gorg and lookd so content well done u

i am still geting some stringy old brown blood and some cramps  10 march seems such a long time to wait, if i get any more concerned i am going to ask clinic for an earlier date as on the 10 march i will be nearly 8 weeks and i know that u can hear the heart beat from 6 weeks

love to all

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

Hi lindsay thank you so much . you realy made me smile about my wee baby socks .  . you should put your mind at rest and get an earlier scan booked in.  im going to keep doing the cheapy line tests till monday and see if they get darker , anyhow have docs apt and nurse for bloods on monday as norm anaemic , so im gona get preg bloods done too and urine sample handed in. 
i know where mrs hoopy is coming from and hopefully itll work out. thomasina x


----------



## bubbles06

mrs hoopy, iam fine,quite sure a/f is on her way,so hopefully by this afternoon i can phone pat and organise baseline scan and bloods for next week,so i wont be far behind you,   ,

lindsay-keep positive hun,iam sure your wee embie is hangin on and is not going anywhere,  .


----------



## mrs hoopy

thomasina  
try not to test to much you will just put yourself under so much more stress which is not good  i know it will be hard but it is looking good   

lyndsay put your mind at rest and book an earlier appointment no good put yourself and your wee bundle of joy through so much worry which can be avoided

ranweli hopefully af shows her face soon and lets you get started  

thanks for the support ladies yesterday i just wanted a sign that everything will work out and then they go and get it wrong so sent me into a spin  you would think after two other attempts i would know better   anyway got my   back and just stuffed my face with brazil nuts  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

i meant to ask when do you start to eat brazil nuts?and drink pineapple juce? and how much of each? and for how long,? what do they do? lots of questions i know but thought you will all know.


----------



## sandee2002

Hy All,

Just an quicky update for the list. I start treatment next week at GCRM, awaiting eggs from donor. Good luck all.

Sandy


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Lots happening today on here  

Thomasina, Thomasina - naughty , naughty      

However I think since you have tested negative then positive it can only be a good sign    I am feeling nothing at the moment and am also convinced that it hasn't worked. I don't have any HPTs in the house and I don't plan to buy any til I do my weekly shop on Monday. I don't plan to test til Wed morning but we'll see   

Sandee - Good luck with your tx   

Ranweli - The brazil nuts, pineapple juice, milk and lots of water are supposed to help thicken your lining and grow your follies so you should start them once you start stimming  

Mrs Hoopy - Sorry to hear about your appointment - just as well you were on the ball  

Chip - You should try and see if u can hav an earlier scan or even another blood test just to put your mind at rest  

Nothing new to report here - just trying to keep busy - had a friend round for lunch with her 2 month old baby boy - he is so gorgeous - just wanted to keep him  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## hoopy74

its funny what ppl say about babies. when me + mrs h were at GRI yesterday there were 2 couples in waiting area with kids, i have to admit you see the funny side of it or you would jump off at a cliff lol       i mean all ppl in waiting area feeling like crap nervous in an infertility clinic wanting to make their dreams come true and kiddies are shouting for barney!!!!

thomasina as you know a HPT wouldn't work with me!!!!!!!!! but i can give you words of advice from the man side i seen it put more unwanted stress on mrs h and we know what happened with us. if you can and thats the big thing if you can try and hang in there till you get official confirmation, our   are with you both, good luck

anyways offski now to continue my 10k training another 3 miles becxkons that will be 11 this week!! all this after got my wisdom tooth out and a filling and it is sore as      

every1 have a good weekend 2 week waiters awrabest x


----------



## thomasina28

Evening ladies . 
hi Emmypops , ive just been cramping on and of , nowt major tho unlike this morning x

hi there ranwelli how are you doing this evening?

hi sandee hope all goes well with your tx and you get a good donor .x

hi mr and mrs Hoopy ( you Tic fans?) ive been eating brazil nuts , bout 5 or 10 a day ( hte them) and ive been drinking a couple pints of milk each day , eventually you do come to dislike it ,makes me GAG now ! i dont know when your sposed to start or stop eating the nuts , but they cannae do any harm anyway . x enjoy the sweaty training - you must be mad   unless theres apint at the end of it .

hi Lindsay how are you tonight ,did you manage to get another scan appt organised ?

thomasina x


----------



## armaita

hi girls,

IT'S OFFICIAL                   

Sadie please update me as BFP at GCRM


----------



## thomasina28

OH MY GOD FABBY DABBY  CONGRATULATIONS ARMATIA X 
THOMASINA X


----------



## donn1

hi all

armaita  well done u bfp bfp bfp!!!!

thomasina  clinic said no to scan and wait it out till 10 march as will defo see heart beat then, offered me another blood teset on monday so will prob do that, am fed up tho and just want to do a scan but realise the impracticalities as am only 5 weeks and i day just now

mr and mrs hoopy  all the best for ur treatment and mr hoopy dont be tiring ure self out too much, ure other half will need u to run after her soon!

love to all

lindsay


----------



## weecaz

Hi Armiata.... what fantastic news  contratulations.

Mrs H I think I know the nurse you mean, long brown hair??  She saw us on 1st appointment to run through everything (she told us she was new).  At least you and Mr H knew what was going on I won't have a scooby when I go what they are giving me.  I go on the 26th for scan so will fill you in then.  Keep smiling and keep   

I've been off sick today feeling all sorry for myself... fully of a cold but scared to take anything so I'm just suffering in silence not!!! and my poor dog went out for a walk and had a scrap over a ball and he came off worse... best part of £50 at the vets !  Anyhows DH is out and me and the dog are cuddled up on the settee eating nuts (well me not the dog).

Ranwelli.. how you getting on??

Catch up with you all over the weekend  xx


----------



## Carrie D

Congratulations Armaita   That's great news!

Thomasina, sounds like you are heading for good news too, fingers crossed  

I had my EC today at GCRM and they got 6 little eggies...hopefully they're getting jiggy with it in a nice cosy petri dish tonight 

I'll be going back on Monday, all going well for ET.

Night, night Carrie x


----------



## thomasina28

Thats great news Carrie D. good luck for Monday im sure everything will go to plan . hope your wee eggies are all snuggled up gettin jiggy with it . 
thomasina. x


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI Prostap 01/02/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Prostap 12th Feb

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Officially PUPO 

Sandee- GCRM- Starting Feb 2009 Donor Eggs

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Officially PUPO 

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties f/u soon

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- EC Fri 20/02/09

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thomasina- I know it is hard but you need to try to relax and wait for your date. Everything is looking good for a fab outcome but stressing yourself over all these hpt won't be good for you. Try if you can not to test everyday but I know it is very hard especially once you see that wee +ve you just need to reassure yourself that it really not your imagination. The cramps are all good signs too of implantation and I had the through most of 2ww and right up till about 14weeks pg. Take it easy over weekend and put you feet up with a good movie.  

Armiata- Congrats on your   I have updated the list GCRM are really working wonders for this thread. Must give hope to everyone.

Lyndsay- I know you anxious and I found waiting for the scan worse than the 2ww. I had a scan at 6 weeks due to bleeding and all they could tell was that a sac was seen and maybe something starting to grow. I had my normal scan at 7weeks 3 days and there was the heartbeat so it is worth waiting , as if all the see is a pg sac that not going to reassure you anymore than a hpt. Getting bloods done will at least give you some reassurance that your levels are rising. PG does weird things to you and excessive worrying is part of what the hormones do to you so that is a good sign too. Try to do smething nice to take your mind off things this weekend. 

Ranweli- Have updated you and am doing a wee AF dance for you.                   .

Mrs Hoopy- GRI can be inconsistent and I found that very frustrating. Just you keep telling yourself that you have the right drugs now and make sure you stick up for yourself is you think something not right. It is hard when you have GCRM to compare your last treatment too and I think GRI are so busy that they just want to get folk through and don't see the stress they cause when they don't get it right. I am so grateful to them for giving me my baby boy but it wasn't without it's stresses and a few battles with them along the way. Sending you   vibes.

got to go boy crying. be back later


love sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thanks everyone i am feeling alot better today although had to come home from work yesterday as got upset at a customer shouting at me had to use the excuse of an emergency at home as no one has ever seen me cry not good when the boss is bubbling at customers   
so ive had hot water bottle on drinking and peeing like nobodies business(tmi i know ) and all set for it to work this time

yes thomasins we are tic fans although mr h set me up on this thread as i am useless at computers and not so sure i would have picked that name   hope you are feeling better today and managing to stay away from those hpt 

weecaz yes she did have long brown hair must be the same one hope you dont get on next week no offence but at times like this you need confident people not someone humming and hawing but anyaway its over and done with now and its      all the way 

carrie thats great news six embies snugged and ina romantic dish   cant beat a
bit of loving!!!  

sadie you really are awonder woman updating lists when frank is only ten days old he must be a wee star to give you time  

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Am back boy settled.

Carrie- Just wanted to say well done and hope you're wee eggs have grown into beautiful embies.

mrs hoopy- Glad you feeling better. This is such a rollercoaster road. Keep up the PMA. I know what you mean about bubbling when you the boss but we all human and it not the first time I have been bubbling at work too. Sounds like you did just the right thing by having some pamper time to yourself.  

Em- Howz you honey? Hope you doing okay on 2ww.

Weecaz- Howz you? Hope you feeling a bit better. What date you starting so I can update list?

mr hoopy- Hope the training going well sound like you getting nice and fit. Not long now for you guys eh! You getting nervous? I so hope your dreams come true as seeing my DH with Frank jnr has made me even more in love with him, it has made this very hard journey all worth it. You stick in there and don't give up. 

Anyway hope everyone else is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## Carrie D

My 6 eggs got jiggy with it and became 4 embies.  They are having a day off today as nobody is at the GCRM, so they're tucked up until morning.  Hopefully they are splitting and become 6 or 8 cells.  ET tomorrow at GCRM around midday.  Thanks for all the well wishes and baby dust to all.
  
Carrie D x


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,
          well a/f decided to play a game with me on friday morning   , started spotting,which is usual a couple of hours before she arrives,but by friday tea she still hadnt come so i phoned the gcrm to ask what do i do if she arrived at weekend and they said its fine and just to phone and leave a message on machine if after 12pm,so friday night i was driving myself mad waiting for it to arrive,anyway i started at about 11am yesterday,so phoned gcrm and we are going in tuesday morning for baseline scan and bloods, ,so yesterday i was in all day as (sorry tmi!!) i have been so heavy,not sore,ill do a few personals as last couple of days have been busy,

sadie-thanks hun for updating list,you wee boy is 11 days already,time goes in quick,hope your managing to get some sleep but if youre managing to keep up with all us he sounds like a wee angel, , hope your not to sore after c section?   

armaita-congrats hun on your bfp,me and dh are just about to start stimming,we are at the gcrm so al the success stories are great,was this your first txt with them? 

mrs hoopy-glad to hear your feeling better,sending you lots of pma ,    ,can i ask you ,what quantities if brazil nuts, pineapple juice,and milk are you drinking during stimming,also what pineapple juice, is it concentrated.

emmy-how are you hun? 

weecaz-iam fine,baseline scan and bloods for me is on tuesday so i will be a couple of days ahead of you,but we you might catch up on stimming!  p.s hope your wee doggies ok, 

mr hoopy-hope the trainings going well, 

carrie-great news about ec,youve got a good number of eggies there,hope there getting jiggy with it? just read your update,fab news hun,4 wee embies   

thomasina-how r u hun? 

lindsay-how r u?not long till the 10th march,  

iam off to do a bit of cleaning, 

ranweli xxx


----------



## weecaz

Hiya Sadie, feeling tons betta thanks.  Back to work tommorrow , can you update the list having baseline scan on Thursday at GRI so hopefully will get stimming then   Wee Frank is a belter by the way x

Ranwelli glad AF has arrived so that will be you getting started soon, hopefully we will be on 2ww together.  Good luck for Tuesday.

Carrie sounds like your embies are doing well.. Well done and good luck for your E/T.. plenty of sticky vibes.

Nothing much happening with me managed to get out of P.Js yesterday for a few hours  lazy mare that I am. 

For everyone I have missed... hope you are all O.K. xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all well and having a nice relaxing Sunday  

We were at the park this morning and fed the ducks then went to the playpark - was a lovely sunny morning  

Ranweli - Great news that AF has arrived and you can get started with the stimming soon    You should drink the "not from concentrate " pineapple juice. Don't know how much is recommended but I just had a small glass with breakfast and another glass in the evening. You should also drink lots of water and milk and a handful of brazils a day. I found that eating the brazils with some raisins made them easier to digest   Best of luck for your baseline scan  

Carrie - Great news about your wee embies - best of luck fo ET tomoro   

Mrs Hoopy - Hope u are ok after your wee emotional turn - tx seems to turn even the hardest of us into emotional wrecks  

Weecaz - Good luck with your scan   

Thomasina - How you doing today ? You managing to keep sane ? Still geting positives on those peesticks?

Armaita - Has it sunk in yet ? I don't guess you'll really believe it til you have you first scan  

Well I feel fine - no symptoms whatsoever - so can only hope that it stays that way until I get my wee peesticks out on Wednesday and get my BFP       

Take care ladies

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

I've been really busy of late   so this is the 1st chance I've had to check in on you all  , so many pages of posts to catch up on.
I'm doing ok, Had my Zoladex month 2 jab on Monday so thats 2 down & 1 to go!
Got my DH booked in to GCRM on 5th March to do a SA sample to see how his swimmers are doing but I think it'll def be ICSI for us as previous 2 TX's have been ICSI. We've also got our consent appt at GCRM on 3rd April so having the dates in the diary makes it seem all the more real! 

So how is everyone 

ranweli - glad your AF showed up & you've got your baseline booked, good luck!! 

carrie - good luck for ET tomorrow  

mrs hoppy - how you doing luv? Are the stimms still wrecking havoc with your emotions?  Hows the jabbing going? Are you doing them yourself or is Mr Hoopy inflicting a bit of pain? 

mr hoopy - how's our athlete doing?  hope the training is going well!!! What about the 'tic?  uccch I'll not even get started on them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

thomasina - I've got everything crossed for you luv!!   

armaita - congratulations!!!!  

emmy - not long to go hunni,   ......roll on wednesday, thinking of you & wishing you tons of luck!! 

weecaz - good luck for your baseline 

lindsay - roll on the 10th March, I'm so chuffed for you, hope you're enjoying your BFP & are still on  

sadie - little Frank is a right wee stunner  such a little cutie! You're so organised doing your mummy duties & still keeping up tp date on here, well done you! Hope you're doing ok after the Csection

sandee - good luck for starting tx this week 

cars - I'm so sorry hunni      Its such a horrible time. Hope you & Dh are coping ok, cuddles always help, hear from you when you're feeling up to it  

well girls & bhoy thats about all I can remember    apologies to anyone I missed

back on again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
ranweli glad af finally showed i drink 2 pints of  full fat milk a day one morning and one night cant stand the stuff so have a1/2pint of pineaplle juice next to take the taste away you should nt eat or take pineapple from concentrate as the pulp can cause uterus contractions so it has to be 100% pure,i also take 5 big brazil nuts or 10 small ones a day and 1 full fat yoghurt a day as well right now i feel like all i do is eat  and drink i am never hungry all that full fat stuff   good luck tomorrow with scan we should overlap with our 2ww some support for all that milk we have to take 

emmie your right yesterday was a great day glad you had a good day and those ducks took your mind off the 2ww hope you manage to stick to wednesday for testing when all your dreams come true    

carrie that is excellent news good luck today hope you gave 2 great embies snuggling in nice and tight 

thomsina how are you today hopefully staying away from those hpt and staying postive  

mrs r glad the second jag went well the dates in the diary who would thing that gcrm @ would make you go weak  at the kness and butterflies in the stomach when you see it   who needs brad pitt when you got marco    sending you loads of        the now mrs remeber third time lucky 2009 is our year  

weecaz good luck on thursday hope you get linda i found her really good 

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

iam just back from the supermarket,i got the pineapple juice i wanted and lots of brazil nuts,our appt at the gcrm is at 10:30am,hopefully baseline scan will go ok    and we will be stimming tommorrow,dh is getting a bit nervous,he doesnt want to hurt me he says   ,iam sure the nurses will sort him out   ,

emmyand thomasina, how r u both? have u done any    yet? not long now,youve both been so great,  

mrs r-thanks hun,its been a long time waiting for me and dh,so we are just so happy to be started,great to hear 2nd jag went well and it will not be long till youll be starting, 

mrs hoopy-thanks for the advice about food and drink ,when do you think ec will be?

carrie-hope et went well,and you have two wee embies on board and snuggling in,    

sandee-good luck for your txt  

hi to everyone else and cuddles to all the wee bubbas, 

ranwelixxx

p.s do you just eat and drinks nuts and pineapple juice only during stimming or on 2ww also?


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls & Jogger

Ranweli - I only had the brazils during the stimming - still have a wee glass of pineapple juice every morning tho that is through choice    Good luck tomoz  

Mrs H - I bought my peesticks today and am going to try and avoid them until Wed morning - still have no symptoms but I just know that the AF pains could start any time -   they stay away               

Mrs R - Hi there - won't be long til you get started - great to get a date in your diary  

Thomasina - Where are you? Are u ok honey? Will pm you  

Mr H - Hope ur training is going well - at least it gets you away from Mrs H's moodswings   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi Girls and Boy,

So much going on. Lots of babies being made    

Not been on for a while.   arrived today so phoned GRI. Appointment on Friday for bloods. Think I've to go most days to test for ovulation surge, then all going well, natural FET   Hoping to share a 2ww with some of you.


Good luck to evryone going through treatment.

mrsmac
x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi...I'm now officially PUPO - 2 embies (1 8 cell grade 1 and 1 6 cell grade 1/2) transferred at GCRM, no frosties.  Fingers crossed they stick!!


----------



## bubbles06

carrie- fab news,your wee embies sound great,sending you lots of                 ,relax hun and let dh spoil you 

mrs mac-great to hear from you,all the best of luck with fet,


----------



## emmypops

Evening girls

Carrie - Congrats on being PUPO - hope the next 2 weeks flies by and you have your BFP in no time    

MrsMac - Best of luck for the FET   

Chip - How are you?  Did you get your blood test today?  

Just off to paint my nails and watch some mind-numbing TV to taske my mind off things   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

emmypops - hope 2ww not driving you round the bend  The Oscar highlights are on soon. That might kill a couple of hours. Count how many pairs of fake (.)(.) you can see  

Ranwelli - lovely to hear about your treatment.    for tomorrow's appointment

Carrie D - PUPO    Be good to yourself on 2ww.


Going to make Galaxy hot chocolate for Oscars. 

Speak soon,
mrsmac
x


----------



## sparklez

Armaita - Just popped in to say a HUGE CONRATULATIONS !!!! so pleased for you x x x x x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi...embarassing question for the morning.  When I had the ET yesterday, I had a very full bladder so was desperate to pee afterwards   As soon as I was back in the recovery room, I went to the bathroom.  My embies won't have "fallen out" will they?  I did ask the nurse and she said no, but some of the sites say that you should lie with your legs elevated for 15 minutes after the procedure to allow the embryos to settle.  A bit worried... 

Did any of you have the same need to dash to the loo and go on to a BFP?


----------



## armaita

hi,

Carrie- i did the same as you and went to the loo, no hunn the embies will not fall out -when i asked the doctor about this before he said to me - "think of it like this , when you go to the loo do all the cells in your body fall out ?" of course the answer is no.

PS i have a


----------



## Carrie D

Armaita, you have just made me feel so happy - thank you!

Baby dust to you and your little one


----------



## thomasina28

hi there ladies , hope you are all well . 
Emmy pops how are you doing /
sorry wasnt on yesterday as ended up in St Johns hospital, was at my doctors yesterday for my usual blood test to check iron level .was saying to my doc my tummy pretty swollen and pain on lower right side , feeling sick ( all the norm with ivf) anyhow she examined me and sent me to hosp with suspected ectopic or apendix problem , was at the hosp till near midnight last night, and they have given me a letter to take into gcrm. did a urine test there and got full bloods done , seems i have an infection somewhere as inflamation markers are high and also my white blood cells are quite high too. so if it gets worse ive to go back to hospital .  they didnt scan as its too early and urine sample was negative for pregnany. they didnt test blood for hcg until i was on my 3rd guy ( consultant) who admitted he has never dealt with a ivf case before  , and they didnt check urine initialy for infection, so had to squeeze another pee out.  so just phoned gcrm to tell them . 

Anyhow Lindsay hope you and bumps are doing well.x

Carrie d , hope all went ell for you and look forward to hearing good news  .

and hello everyone else . 
thomasina


----------



## emmypops

AF HAS ARRIVED 

            

EMMY


----------



## thomasina28

AWE god im so sad for you . im so sorry Emmy . Can it not just be a late implantation bleed or something ? i dont know how it works .
im here if you need me Emmy .xxxxx thomasina


----------



## thomasina28

Emmy is it just a light bleed ? x
thomasina


----------



## emmypops

Hi Thomasina - Definitely not implantation unless i'm having octuplets     - very heavy bleeding and came on really quickly - only started cramps when went to bed last night !

How r u feeling today ? what a time u have had of it  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Emmypops I am so sorry,    Its heartbreaking sending you loads of                   

Thomasina , what a horrible time you have had, what did gcrm say?  

Cars


----------



## thomasina28

I wish it was octuplets ! instead of that . 
i dont think my result will be positive either ...get positive on digital in morning and a negative urine sample last night at hospital. 
at least there may be positive outcomes somewhere as part of me and my DH tx as he donated lots of sqqiggleys ,so i hope some lovely lady out there gets a bfp on them. 
have you called GCRM? 
  i am so upset for you . i was in bits and had to leave my work last week when a lady posted a negative. its just so sad and unfair on people. 
Irealy hope you are wrong .x
thomasina


----------



## thomasina28

Lindsay . gcrm says they reckon its ohss ( mild) but if gets worse come thru . also my inflamation markers would be up as ovaries produced 20 plus follicles , thatll be why tummy swollen too. she also said not to go by the night urine sample result last night as should realy be done am. I dont think all this bodes well tho , ive given my DH warning to expect a wreck at the weekend . He seems to think itll be ok , and anyway we have some frozen ones! he says  . men can be right holes sometimes. 
ive done nothing but cry since last week wich is bl**dy ridiculous . gcrm are going to phone up st johns to get the hcg level result from last night too and perhaps do another btest thru there. 
thomasina. x 
how are you doing, how are you feeling now? and when do you go for scan ?x


----------



## thomasina28

p.s i cant seem to eat very much now altho im starving , mad eh ?  and was strugling to breathe going upstairs to bed last night.
thomasina x
i said to my DH id give literally anything to have our baby ,its just sh1t sometimes eh .


----------



## emmypops

Thomasina - I agree with GCRM - you can't go by the evning sample cos u have probably been drinking loads and that dilutes the urine - you are definitely stil in with a chance     

Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

Emmy - so, so sorry to hear your news   This whole thing is so unfair. Sending lots of    


Thomasina -     


mrsmac
x


----------



## thomasina28

hi Emmy and Mrs Mac , thank you but i honestly think im not ,maybe the digital ones pick up the least amount of hcg more easily thats all. i am prepared for negative and when the insensitive daft wee lassie at the hosp said matter of factly oh and your urine was negative for pregnancy , i just stared blankly into space and said to myself theres no way im crying in the hospital ! awe god all logic leaves you doesnt it. its my husbands 41 birthday on saturday and we have his son for the weekend . Marvellous ....think ill be goin to stay at a friends , dont particularly want to be blubbing infront of him . 

Emmypops i realy hope you will be ok. p.s i had bleeding till 4half months with my daughter Abigail who is 15 now , was scuba diving instructor in turkey all that time untill one time on a dive i felt  a flutter in my tummy . 
thomasina x


----------



## thomasina28

Right ladies ive just did another HPT just now a CLEARBLUE DIGITAL THAT I WAS SAVING FOR TOMMOROW OR THURSDAY AND IT SAYS pregnant 1-2 weeks ? i am baffled 
thomasina


----------



## mrsmac

thomasina - when is your actual otd? Is it Friday? Need to find out exactly how long hcg from booster stays in your system. Is it around 12-14 days? Surely after that any bfp is real?  


mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Thats great Thomasina - it wouldn't give you a false positive now - too near OTD


----------



## thomasina28

Mrs Mac it thursday for me , otd .


----------



## thomasina28

how long have you been trying for a baby Emmy ? 
i wish id donated eggs at a younger age im too old now .my husband wrote a lovely letter with his sperm donation so that if needed or wanted the people can read it ( or maybe the child when its 18?).
its a shame that a lot of people arent aware of the heartache of people who desperatley want a child and go through all this tx .


----------



## mrsmac

thomasina - I'll look forward to hearing your official bfp on Thursday  

mrsmac
x


----------



## thomasina28

GCRM just called and said they got the results back from my local hospital and my hcg level was 60 something ? i take it over 5 is good ? thomasina


----------



## donn1

morning

emmy  crap  i was so sure it would be ure time, please take some tlc from the ones u lve and give ure self time to grieve, this is so devastating and emotional to have all ure hopes and dreams taken away from u , we are here if u need us  

thomasin my bloods were all off to tho think the white cell count was ok, perhaps u have a wee infection from where they did the ec, is ure temp up, if it does i would go straight back to gps or hosp and get some antibiotics, i had the same pain in the left ovary and almost fainted with it weight wise i have only now lost all of the 10 pounds and that has taken almost 3 weeks, my cramps have gone and so has brown blood so reckon it was all due to ohss, if u feel ill please go to hosp even in the middle of the nite as this is ure health and u can be at risk of so many conditions with the ohss, the doc at wishaw general was the same with me and had never dealed with an ivf patient but i did get really good care, please be very watchful and  take care of ure self, when do u test again?  i managed to get my scan changed to next tuesday so pleased with that, as will only be 3 days off the 7 weeks according to their time scale,

hope all others are well

lindsay


----------



## donn1

thomasina

congrats  bfp bfp bfp,     now TAKE IT EASY especially with the breathlessness!!!!!!!!!!!
lindsay


----------



## emmypops

Thomasina - We have been trying ever since my daughter was 6 months old, which is just over 2 years. Started IVF in Jan 08, so just over a year on IVF now. It is all due to my age as I will be 43 in July    We didn't realise when we had DD just quite how lucky we had been to get PG naturally


----------



## thomasina28

hi Lindsay . im glad you got the scan moved forward, its like every stage is a dreaded wait when you want it so much eh. im sure you will be just swell though. x
im sure ve got an infection too , my temp was raised as was bp when i was at the health centre . i will make another apt with my doc and demand some moderate antibiotics.  can you remember what your hcg level was when first tested ? 
thomasina .
p.s i did nursing to , went to Napier uni in Edin then worked in ld/sp needs for social work dept, then came back into floristry , to be honest theres a better living to be made from it. Also helps that my sisters hubby is the dutch man .
thomasina x


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Emmypops im so glad youve got a wee girl , it doesnt make the negative any better , i understand that ,( as ive got kids but not with my DH)  however ive read about wee miracle babies on here . I realy hope it will turn around for you .when i ask my MIL to light a wee candle this weekend at chapel i will get her to do it for you , xx
thomasina


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
  just back from the gcrm with my package of drugs,baseeline scan showed 1 large follie on left ovary so waiting for phone call back to see if levels are down so will start stimming tomorrow morning    ,iam so tired today,i was so nervous last night,got my self upset and slept about 1 and half hours altogether so not feeling to great,i think iam feeling like this because weve waited so long and now its all happening,iam also very worried about ec as never been put to sleep at all,so its not helping,any advice would be gratefully appreciated,

iam will be taking 3 powders of menopaur to 1 solution, where do you recommend the best place for jagging?


emmy-sorry hun,i was so positive for you,  

thomasina-your levels sound great,iam sure your bloods at the gcrm will just confirm good news.  

well ladies iam off for a nap,ill be back on later,once i get phonecall,

ranweli xxxx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Ranwelli , good news . i did my injections on my tummy as it has excess fat so was easy but everyone is differant . i hope you get a better sleep tonight . x
thomasina


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies,update on results,
  pat just phoned,bloods were fine,so start stimming tomorow morning,1st scan,4th march,   ,excited but nervous.


----------



## Carrie D

Emmy - Really sorry to hear your news   This process is really unfair, it comes down to luck more often than not. 

Ranweli, congrats on getting started on the process.  There is nothing to worry about - it's a lot simpler than you think when you first begin.  I injected in my upper thigh because I was grossed out at the thought of doing it in my tummy.  I did it once, didn't like it and didn't do it again!  I don't think there is much difference between both places, although some sites do put tummy over thigh - GCRM said absolutely no difference, so I went with that viewpoint!

Having just done my ER last Friday, I can completely recommend the drugs!  I was really sorry I fell asleep as I enjoyed the sensation so much.  I made the Docs laugh as I was saying "ooh, this is really nice".  You come out of it so quickly, although you do have a couple of minutes of amnesia.  I asked the same question (how many eggs did I get?) several times to the same and different people before I remembered the answer (6!)  I didn't find ET very pleasant, but hey, if losing a bit of dignity is what it takes to have a baby, then sign me up!  Good luck with everything and keep us posted!


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy - So sorry hun!       Know that there's nothing I can say to make it any better for you.  Not the news I was wanting to hear.  thinking of you as always. xxx

Cars - Sorry to hear your bad news too.  This tx is very cruel.  

Thomasina - Def sounds like a BFP to me!  Congratulations!

Ranweli - Yay!  You're properly on the rollercoaster now!  Sending lots of +ve thoughts your way.  

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,calmed down a bit now and iam going for a bath to relax,

one more question   

What is the use of a hot water bottle during stimming?

jen-hi hun,thankyou for your     thoughts.have you and dp got any idea when you will try txt again? 

carrie-thankyou so much for your lovely reply,sending you lots of          in you 2ww,


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone

Been busy bee but had to pop on to see how you all are ? Hope everyone is doing good!

Zoladex is keeping me up half the night......bloomin' insomnia  

Firstly Emmy, I'm so sorry hunni, totally gutted for you   Hope you're doing ok, I always think lots of chats, tears & cuddles helps you through this horrible time, thinking of you 

thomasina - I'm keeping everything crossed for you!!!! Is the 26th your OTD surely a +ve cant change to a -ve keep us posted but its sounding very good babes!!   

ranweli - roll on stimming tomorrow, so pleased you're finally starting! I always got my DH to do my jabs into my tummy, just below & to the left & right of my belly button, alternated it each day. You'll be fine though, are you doing them yourself? good luck 

Carrie - gald to read that you're PUPO......stay positive & sane on your 2ww....Good luck!! 

off to make dinner, DH been working late so its just a quick one from me

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-dh wants to be involved with the jabs,so hes doing them,


----------



## Mrs R

ranweli - you're gonna be his human dartboard tomorrow


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

well first jab this morning was fine,was a bit stingy as liquid went in but not anything too bad,dh did it and was i was really proud of him,he was sop nervous as fdoes not like needles,roll on 8:30 tonight for no 2,off to have some nuts and pineapple juice,

mrs r-he was very gentle,but maybe he will change as hse get more confidant with the jabs    

hi to everyone else,be back on later, 

ranweli,xx


----------



## angel_lass

Hi ladies well im just back from the GRI and I am so gutted. My AMH was only 2.9!! I dont know why but i just thought it would be higher given my age, and cos everything else was fine i.e normal ovulation, HSG fine etc. Dr said normal is between 5 and 15!! I asked why they hadnt called for to come in and discuss it and she said its because i was still above their cut off of 1.5!! Well excuse me 2.9 is still crap is it not?? Im so glad that i went in now!!  

She said that they have had pregnancies at this level and it just means that they wont mess about with small doses of the drugs and just go for the full throttle approach drug wise!! One thing she did say (probably to make me feel better) was that if they get 3 eggs from someone of that level then they would be quite happy but it just means that you wont have anything to freeze but she did point out that not everyone (even people with a high AMH) have eggs suitable to freeze. She also pointed out that quaility can be more important that quantity i.e just because someone produces say 12 eggs in a cycle it dosent mean that they are all viable whereas someone who might only produce say 3 eggs might produce really good quality eggs.

Does this make it all impossible should we consider doner IUI


----------



## donn1

hi all

thomasina  wondered how u are doing?

lindsay


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
emmy iam so sorry    had loads of pma for you this time hope you and your dh are ok sending you both loads of   

carrie congrats on being pupo hope you have your feet up

mrs mac good luck when do you think your fet will be

thominsa its sounding really good  for you now finhers crossed for tomorrow when it will put your mind at rest with that great result 

ranweli sounds like your dh is a star (i think mr h would enjoy inflicting some pain on me just now  )

mrs r hope the insomina gets better 

angel lass sorry to hear that good job you chased the gri what a nightmare at least they gave you some postives today as well 

well not much happening with me have a really sore stomach feels like bad cramps at the moment and been really tired but back at the gri on friday so think ec will be next wednesday

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopy
i


----------



## emmypops

Good evening girls - hope u r all ok  

Just a quickie to wish Thomasina the best of luck for test day tomorrow     I so hope its good news for you  

I have still to take my sample in to be tested at GCRM at 10.30 but am under no illusions as the bleeding has been so heavy there cannot be anything left in there  

Angel lass - sorry that you didn't get the results you hoped for    My AMH is also 2.9 and we have had embies to put back on 3 out of our 4 tx. There is a thread called "Poor responders" on the IVF board where they can probably give you more details about low AMH 

Nite nite every one
Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## angel_lass

emmypops said:


> My AMH is also 2.9 and we have had embies to put back on 3 out of our 4 tx.


Thanks Emmy - can i ask how many eggs you got each time?


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies, 

thomasina-hope otd results was fab news,   

emmypops-sorry hun about your outcome,sending you lots of cuddles,  

mrs hoopy-my dh is really lovely,he doesnt have much call to get his own back as prostrap jab was fine with me,no side effects at all except one headache,pat told him he had to give mre lots of tlc,chocolates and flowers,none of the latter 2 but plenty of cuddles,  iam sat drinking milk at the moment,i get what you mean,only on day 2 of stims and already feel a bit sickly with it,do you use a hot water bottle on tummy? what dose of menopaur are you on,we are 3 menopaur to 1 solution .  

lindsay-how r u hun?hope the cramping has stopped,  not long till scan now, 

mrs r-hope the insomnia is relieving,how r u? 

sadie-how are you and wee frank? 

angellass-sorry to hear you feeling low,heres some       for you,  


well ive not got much to say,had 3rd jab this morning,got 1 tonight then on single jabs till next wednesday for 1st scan,been drinking pineapple juice,and milk and iam currently chewing on nuts(the food kind )   ,poor dh has been survivng on his own,just dont feel in the mood for  at the moment,

hugs to everyone else,

ranweli xxx


----------



## emmypops

Angel Lass - IVF 1 - Got 3 eggs and 2 fertilised, IVF 2 - Got 2 eggs and 1 fertilised, IVF 4 - Got 4 eggs (from 2 follies!) and 2 fertilised.  Everyone is different though and you are a good bit younger than me so although we have the same AMH your eggs are probably much better quality  

Ranweli - Well done with the jabbing and keep downing the milk and nuts   I used a microwave hottie to keep my tummy warm but to be honest I wasn't very good at remembering to do this   Good luck for next weeks scan   

Hope everyone is having a good day  

Thomasina - Looking forward to hearing your news    

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

wow, i haven't been on here in over a week and you lot have been sooo busy!  i will catch up in a moment but first i need to have a worried rant...

we had a 32 week growth scan at the southern yesterday, not for any particular reason, just because marco gives his ivf girls an extra scan as apparently ivf babies can have a tendency to be on the small side. (don't know why.)  anyway, we saw our midwife on tuesday and she measured my bump as being slightly under at 31 cm - which is fine as you can easily measure 2cm either way and i'm tall with a long back.  however, when we went to the hospital for our scan yesterday, our baby was measuring nearly 3 weeks under according to his gestational age on the ultrasound.  his estimated weight just now is about 2lb 15oz, about 2 weeks lighter than he should be (around 4lbs).  (still not sure how they got that from his GA being nearly 3 weeks under?!)  everything else is fine - the right amount of amniotic fluid, my placenta's working properly, the umbilical cord is pumping away as it should be and our baby has a great heartbeat and is constantly on the move.  the consultant we saw didn't seem worried and said that she wouldn't assume he's not about to have a growth spurt so we've to go back for another scan in two weeks to see how he's growing.  the worst thing was that we could see his gestational age on the ultrasound screen but the sonographer wasn't telling us anything about his size even though we were there for a "growth scan"!  it didn't help that she'd already told us it was a brand new machine and she hit a few wrong buttons during our scan.  even more annoying - it wasn't the sonographer's job to explain the results to us so we had to wait for an hour and a half before the consultant was free to see us and i just spent the entire time getting worked up in the waiting room.  by the time we were seen and my blood pressure was taken, it had jumped from my normal pregnancy reading of 100/60 to 120/70.

so, rant almost over.  basically, the hospital said there's nothing i can do to encourage him to do some extra growing but i find that really hard to believe.  plus, since yesterday i've found loads of articles on the internet about the inaccuracy of predicting fetal weight with ultrasound after 20 weeks.  after all, how much can they really tell from measuring just his thigh bone, head circumference and abdominal circumference?!  my dh has a nicely small head and i have a long back (and therefore narrow abdomen) and shortie legs so couldn't our baby have inherited these traits?  (i make myself sound weird-looking i know but i'm not really!)

any ideas anyone?  if he carries on following the "line" he's on (10th percentile on the growth chart) he has an estimated birth weight at 40 weeks of only 6lbs to 6lbs 6oz.  i'm tall so always assumed i'd have quite a big baby.  i don't know what i've done wrong!!

sorry for the moan, time to catch up now...


thomasina & armaita - congratulations on your bfps!!!           

sadie - how are you enjoying your new life with baby frank?  he is just adorable!      

emmy - i'm so sorry hun.  stay close to your dh and dd.   

cars - i'm so sorry to hear your news.  remember we're all here for you.   

hoopies & ranweli - hope your stimming's going great!!       

lindsay - not too long till your scan...       

sandy - good luck for your tx, glad you've got a donor sorted.   

mrs r - how are you doing?   

good luck to all the girls going through tx or on your 2ww!               

hi to everyone else, sorry for the crap personals - i'm feeling a little distracted today!


wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Wishing - Hi honey    that is exactly what happened to me so try not to worry  

I went for a routine appointment at about 28 weeks or so and the consultant said I seemed slightly on the small side by her measurements so she would refer me for extra scans just to keep an eye on things. I had a scan at 32 weeks and they said the baby looked smallish by their measurementa but it was "nothing to worry about" ! After 2 weeks of non'stop worrying i then had another scan and the measurements were fine. They said at 36 week scan that baby was about 6 lbs already so it may be quite a big baby ! - i had her a t 40 weeks minus 2 days and she was 7lb 2 ozs! I think it all depends on what way the baby is lying when they are measured and their estimates don't seem to be very accurate at all  

I am the same build as you by the sound of things - tall (5'10") with long back and short legs - thats why we don't conform to normal measuring techniques  

Please try not to worry - I am sure all is well  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

HI ALL

Wishing  my wee boy was 6 11 when he was born so wasnt big either, he was born at 28 weeks plus 5 days so almost 40 weeks, what was ure birth weight and ure hubbies, as most folk end up giving birth roughly to the same weight they were, please try and not worry, am sure all will be ok, typical nhs that they supply their staff with new machines and dont give them time to be trained up on them!!

hope all others are well

lindsay


----------



## SBB

Hi

Thomasina- Hope you got on okay today. Ley us know and then I will update the list. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that your levels have risen.    

Em- So sorry AF has arrived. I so hoped this was it for you. Take care  .

Ranweli- Well done you on starting stimming I will update the list. I had hot water bottle on tummy every night during run up to ET it supoposed to increase blood supply to that area and improve womb lining.

carrie- I will update the list to officially PUPO good luck with 2ww.

mrsmac- Lovely yo see you back good luck with FET. 

angel_lass- Sorry you upset about AMH. I don't really know much about it but as they say it only takes one to get pregnant so please don't give up hope that you may get a few good quality eggs.

wishing- I would take their measurements with a pinch of salt. I know easy for me to say but they were way off the mark with wee Frank too a baby that will be 6lbs something at full term is perfectly normal. My friends are really tall and their wee girl was just 6lbs 7ozs. They say plenty of rest and afternoon sleep can help them put weight on but who knows. Let us know how things go with next scan but if the Consultant not that concerned then you try to relax a wee bit too as stressing not good for you or baby. If you worried then go to your midwife clinic to get her to listen to heartbeat once a week from now till ur next scan but if you getting lots of movement then that a great sign all okay.  

MrsR- Not long to go now. 1 more jab then hopefully all systems go.

MrsHoopy- Hope injections going okay. 

Well what a week I have had. Baby Frank been bit colicky but seem to have sorted that out. Me had D+V bug a beginning of week which knocked me for 6. Anyway feeling better now. 

Well feeding and bathing time looming.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Love to all
Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- Stimming Feb 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Prostap 12th Feb- Stimming Feb 2009

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM Officially PUPO 

Sandee- GCRM- Starting Feb 2009 Donor Eggs

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- 

thomasina28- GCRM Officially PUPO 

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties FET March 2009?

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- EC Fri 20/02/09 Officially PUPO 2ww  

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,need a wee bit of advice and reassurance, since this mornings jab,a rash has appeared on my belly where i inject,its not sore or itchy,it looks like red spots/mottled effect,is this mormal to get a rash where  you inject?  ,i will just overthink and worry,

ranweli,xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Ranweli - Nothing to worry about - I used to get this with certain injections - its just the drug reacting with your skin and totally harmless  

TTFN Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

Evening girls,

ranweli - have had that during treatment before. Was told by clinic that it's common, not to worry and maybe just some of the medication coming into contact with outer layer of skin. When are you back for scan and bloods?  

sadie - hope you're feeling much better and enjoying every day with Frank. Thanks for wee update on list  

emmy - how are you feeling today? Be good to yourself  

wishing - try not to worry. Enjoy the rest of your pregnancy and concentrate on getting everything ready for your wee one coming home.  

mrs hoopy - good luck for tomorrow's scan.  

thomasina - how'd it go today?  

Had another acupuncture session today with the lovely Maureen. Wishing - you know how great she is. After app at clinic tomorrow, I've to send her a text in case FET will be happening over the weekend. She thinks it won't be until this time next week as tomorrow is day 5 of a 25 day cycle. Anyhow, she'll arrange for me to have acupuncture before and after transfer, that is if they defrost and survive. Thinking positive  

Feels weird not really having anything to do this time. There's something morbidly exciting about injecting yourself with high doses of hormones that muck up your insides and turn you into a witch  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Mrs Mac, who does your accupuncture?  I haven't done it this cycle because I couldn't find anywhere that I felt comfortable with.  Maureen sounds like just the ticket!

Thanks Carrie D x


----------



## mrsmac

Hi carrie D,

Maureen works in the Natural Health Service, High Street, Glasgow, 3 days per week. She also practices somewhere in the west End, beginning of the week. Today was only the second time I'd been and no one else to compare her to. It has stopped tension headaches I was getting, sleep pattern better and generally just a lot more chilled out. Telephone number on the website. 

Hope that helps.
mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies and gent,
thanks for advice about rash,it had gone by this morning, ,on just 1 jab a day now,was kind of missing it this morning   ,had a few niggles last night low down so something was happening,  

mrs mac-we are back at the gcrm on wednesday for scan and bloods,kind of estimating ec will be around 9th march,how r u?  

carrie-hope you are ok on the 2ww?not long till otd, 

emmypops-how r u? thanks hun for advice,was a wee bit worried last night,but suppose its only 1st time so bound to be, 

wishing-try not to worry hun ,iam sure all will be fine and wee baby will be a healthy and happy baby, a babys change of growth can happen so fast during pregnancy iam sure by the next scan youll be suprised,  

sadie-thanks for the update,sorry to hear youve been unwell,hope your feeling much better and wee frank is too,  

iam off to do some washing,then eat some more nuts    ,

ranwelixx


----------



## Mrs R

popping in to say hello 

not up to much.....still having insomnia which is really annoying 
Glad its the weekend!!!!!
We're at GCRM on thurs next week so DH can do his SA, hope I'll get better idea of exactly when TX will start.
Mrs Mac & Wishing......You've got me wondering about acupuncture girls, I went for about 6mths prior to TX to try & get help with my endo pain & probs, went to Jan de Vries clinic in Glasgow but really didnt feel any benefit from it all......do you think this lady Maureen is good? How much is she? I used to pay £30 for half hour at De Vries but most of that time I was left relaxing after a few needle points. Its sorta put me off but would like to hear your thoughts?

ranweli - glad your jabbing is going ok!! Happy nut munching & pineapple drinking  sending your ovaries lots of inspiration for follicle growth 

emmy - hope you're doing ok 

thomasina - any news hunni?    

sadie - what a bummer having the old 'spews & squirts'.....hope you're feeling better now. Luv to you & little Frank 

wishing - I'd take what they said about baby size with a pinch of salt......its not that accurate! They told my friend she was having a large baby & totally put the frighteners up her for the last 8wks of her preg.....only to deliver a baby weighing 7lb 4oz's.......not exactly huge  so they can get things wrong & lots can happen in a few weeks. Stop worrying 

angel lass - its definitely quality not quantity so dont read too much into your levels. I've had 6 eggs & 9eggs in the past & on neither occassion have any frosties been poss so having more eggs isnt always a guarantee of anything. They'll advise you best re. drugs etc so jst go with the flow hunni & stay positive 

mrs hoopy - goos luck at GRI today, hope everything is on track for EC next week  

have a good weekend everyone 

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
ranweli i am on 4 powders and one solution and have had the rash as well what a panic when you see it glad its all better 

wishing try not and worry you are right how can they measure weight and size at 32wks unless they are mystic meg  

mrs mac glad your feeling nice and relaxed when do you think et will be

emmy hope your feeling ok lots of    

sadie who said motherhood would be easy glad frank junior hasnt caught the bug have you had the new wheels out yet   

mrs r good luck next week hopefully they will be able to give youa better idea when you will start 

well had the gri today got 10 follices measuring between 11 and 16 and some wee ones they never measured thought we had to go back in on monday but they called to say ec will be on tuesday and not to come in for the 2nd scan wee bit nervous about that as always had two scans and the sizes dont seem very good just now so just have to double my intake of brazil nuts and milk

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi!

Mr and Mrs Hoopy - wow! Good, quick work! Hormone levels must be right, eh? HCG booster always seems to work some magic too. Did you have good number of eggs on last attempts?  

mrs R - Think it's important to feel at ease with someone. Maureen, acupuncturist, is older, wee bit motherly and easy to speak to. My abdomen still feels really warm from yesterday. Surely that's a good thing. It was £40 for first consultation, then £35 each session afterwards. Lasts 45 mins - 1 hour. Maybe worth a try? Especially if you're starting treatment again. Think after negative cycles you need to look after yourself properly in every way and try something wee bit different from the last time. That's my philosophy for this one        for you.

ranwelli - 9th March. Not long now. Roll on! Glad the rash has left  


Bloods checked today at GRI. To go back on Monday for more. Phoned lab at 2.30pm and nowhere near ovulating. Thinking end of next week for FET  


mrsmac
x


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

emmy - thanks for your reassurance, i'm feeling a lot better about things now.  also spoke to my acupuncturist yesterday and going to see here tomorrow so hopefully she can work some magic!   

lindsay - i was 8lb 1oz on my due date and my dh was induced a few weeks early at 6lb 10oz as his mum has very high blood pressure.  have just been to our first nct class and given that almost everyone there is due the same week i was definitely not noticeably smaller-bumped than all the rest!  how are you feeling, enjoying cloud 9?   

sadie - the wee one's jumping around all over the place so i reckon he's doing brilliantly in there and there's really nothing to worry about now.  nevertheless, i'm eating like 2 horses now and sleeping a lot more than i had been doing!  hope you're feeling better and baby frank's colic is improving.   

ranweli - are you still just injecting menopur or your antagonist drug too?  (ignore that question if you're long protocol!) i found that i sometimes did get a bit of a rash or a sort of raised welt after doing the jabs but it would normally fade within a few hours.  i injected alternately left and right of my belly button which i think helped, rather than using the same site over and over again.  if you're worried, just call the gcrm.   

mrs mac - glad you're still enjoying your appointments with maureen.  i texted her last night in a panic about our baby's growth and she got straight back to me with some suggestions and i managed to get a cancellation with her tomorrow which i think is half the reason i'm starting to feel better already!  i know what you mean about natural fet - it does seem strange after having previous cycles that involved constant injections, blood tests & scans!   

mrs r - maureen karnowski is fantastic, i would totally recommend her.  both me and my dh saw her for about 18 months before we actually started tx and she has helped us both immensely, especially with my light periods and crazy cycles and dh's sperm count and morphology.  i agree with mrs mac that she's great but i feel that she's not at all motherly, at least notihng like my mother!     more like a great friend who you can discuss anything with without feeling daft or embarrassed.  she never leaves you alone once the needles are in and instead uses the time to chat with you about whatever's going on at that point tx-wise or in any other are of your life or hers.  she costs £35 for a 45 min appointment.  i think your first (double) appointment is £40.  give her a shot, she can work magic!   

mrs hoopy - wow, that was fast work, ec already!  try not to worry about the sizes, they seem pretty fantastic to me (and a lot of them!) and they've still got another 4 days growing to do.  is your hcg jab on sunday night?         

hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## bubbles06

wishing-iam just on menopaur 3 vials to 1 solution.dh has been jabbing me on alternate sides, 

mrs hoopy-great news,all that milk has been working some magic,ive had a few cramps today and feeling a bit windy(sorry if tmi!!!),rash has gone completely.. 

hugs to everyone else,       

ranwelixxxxx 

p.s  just been reading back my old posts and i forgot to say,marco told me and dh he thinks SET will be a good choice for us because we have a 45-50% chance of twins if 2 eggs are transfered because of me being young,any thoughts or wisdom off you guys would be really helpful,i was originally thinking of 2 eggs being transfered to give us a good success chance but does it really affect this if only 1 is transfered? i dont neccesarily want twins but if that was the outcome i would be just as happy as with a single baby.


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there everyone sorry i havent been posting last few days im just out of hospital this afternoon. was admitted as an emergency at 2.30 am on wednesday  with severe ohss .had to get a drain put in and also a catheter fitted too.my tummy was 121.50 cms!. i thought i was dying , honestly labour pains are easier. 
Anyhow  im definately pregnant and my hcg is at least doubling every 2 days . so got injections to give myself to thin my blood which im concerned about taking .Have told the gcrm and will phone them again and get a an appointment to get scan ect.

Lindsay , hi there how are you doing ? are you and bumps well xx

Emmypops , how are you doing ? xx 

hi jenny ,hope you are doing well
.
Hi Ranwelli how are you getting on with your treatment ?  

Mr nad Ms Hoopy i hope its all going well with you have been thinking bout all the peeps getting tx that i speak with on FF and hoping its all going good x

wishing, sadie , and everyone else  hiya xx
thomasina xx


----------



## thomasina28

Mr and Mrs Hoopy ive just read your posts , great news that is good follies eh .. xx 
thomasina 

p.s. itll take me a wee while to catch up .


----------



## bubbles06

thomasina,firstly congrats on your   , ,secondly oh hun youve been through it,hope your feeling better now  ,ohss must of come on fast eh?xxx

iam fine hun day 3 of stimming,1st scan 4th march,so hope follies are doing as they should be,


----------



## thomasina28

Ranwelli  thanks . i hope it al goes well with your tx , it can be quite scary huh .
i was at the hosp before and they sent me home , i couldnt walk and breathing was difficult .im just watching every twinge just now and praying i get to keep my pregnancy. x


----------



## bubbles06

oh hun,sounds awful,how does ohss happen?
ive blew you some buubles hun,   
iam off to bed now,gonna have an early nite,take care and iam sure your wee bubs is a wee fighter and will be settled in for another 8 months,     

ranwelixxx


----------



## thomasina28

hi Ranwelli ill try to cut and paste some info onto next mail for you , although i do not want to scare you ok . i think i got it because i had lots of follies ,im not sure ? 
Ovarian Hyperstimulation Syndrome
Ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome (OHSS) is the most serious consequence of induction of ovulation as part of assisted conception techniques.

It follows stimulation of the ovaries into superovulation with drugs such as human chorionic gonadotrophin (hCG) and human menopausal gonadotrophin. It is rare with clomiphene except in polycystic ovary disease.

Many women with OHSS will be seen by doctors unfamiliar with the condition. This is because assisted conception treatment frequently takes place outside hospitals and also because serious OHSS is uncommon. Hence education and good communication are particularly important in providing safe and effective care to women with OHSS.1

In OHSS the ovaries may form 20 follicles or more and swell following an increase in serum levels of hCG. This results in very high levels of oestrogen production. 
OHSS may be classified as mild, moderate or severe (see below). Severe cases can be life-threatening. 
OHSS would appear to be an acute inflammatory condition with elevated levels of c-reactive protein (CRP).2 
Classification
This table shows the range of severity and the clinical features associated.1

Grade and associated clinical features 
Mild OHSS Abdominal bloating

Mild abdominal pain

Ovarian size usually ‹8 cm*

Moderate OHSS Moderate abdominal pain

Nausea ± vomiting

Ultrasound evidence of ascites

Ovarian size usually 8–12 cm*

Severe OHSS Clinical ascites (occasionally hydrothorax)

Oliguria

Haemoconcentration haematocrit ›45%

Hypoproteinaemia

Ovarian size usually ›12 cm*

Critical OHSS Tense ascites or large hydrothorax

Haematocrit ›55%

White cell count ›25x109/l

Oligo/anuria

Thromboembolism

Acute respiratory distress syndrome

*Beware the effect of aspiration on follicular size in assisted fertility 
thomasina


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thomisna  congratulations     that is great news    sent your way hope your feeling better and the bfp has taken the edge off

mrs mac we had 9 eggs that fertilised last time if you et next week we will be cycle buddies as et will be next thursday or friday nor sure how gri do it

wishing glad to hear your feeling better some hospital staff need to take a lesson on bed side manner dont they know that whatever they say will have you worrying for weeks glad maureen has made you feel better  and yeas hcg is on sunday 

ranweli dont think anyone tells you about the the side effect (or should i say backside effect  ) of to much wind with tx i anot sure what advice to give you with how many embies to transfer if you have one and it does nt work you will always wonder and if you have two and have twins or triplets you have to be prepared for that it really is a personal choice good luck with making it 

weecaz glad to hear you are on the stimming wagon hope you got all your shopping in  

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## donn1

morning all

thomasina  wondered what had happened to u, god what a time of it u have had, what are ure hcg levels, could u be having twins? just with the ohss and it sounded really severe, hope the catheter  and the drain wasnt to un comfortable, very scary time for u ad ure family tho,    

love to all

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

good afternoon, 
its been quiet on here today,well ive been feeling sick today and thought i would have a bath and wash my hair to see if that  helped  but no different,had a few more aches low down today(day 4 ),last nights jab was sore,not the liqiud being injected as that always stings but the needle being inserted and taken out,not sure if dh had injected over the same site twice so bruised or rough needle but oh my it was sore    :,

lindsay-hi hun,you ok?not long till scan now,you still on cloud nine, 

mrs hoopy-not sure if we have a choice think 1 embryo transfer has been decided but will ask nearer to the time again,hope youre coping drinking all that milk,  ,when are you taking hcg jab?

thomasina-thanks for the info  ,hope your feeling a lot better today    

hi to everyone else, 

ranweli xxxx


----------



## mrsmac

thomasina -            

ranweli - hope todays jabs are easier and you're feeling better  

mrs hoopy - really hoping we're cycle buddies. Big week coming up for us both.   it's third time lucky  

wishing - hope you're feeling more positive after acu. Do you know, Maureen's nothing like my mum either BUT she's the spitting image of a friend's mum. Really like her too  

Out for dinner with friends last night so that was good. Got eyelash extensions today. Kind of Betty Boo thing happening but happy with the result. Only problem is, they keep tickling my eyes when blinking   Dh has agreed to some retail therapy tomorrow. Will make the most of it!

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


mrsmac
x


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi everyone!!

I hope I am not barging in I am new to this site and I have been searching everywhere for people who seem to be going through something similar to me. I have been trying to conceive for about 15 months now which i know isn't long compared to some people but i have recently been diagnosed with endo and because of its location plus the fact thta i have a luteal phase defect i have been told that the only option is ivf. I am in the forth valley region and i was told 2-3 years waiting time which was like another kick in the teeth. I have currently got an appointment with the gcrm but i was advised that before any ivf treatment could begin i would have to take zoladex. Could anyone give me some advice about how long the ivf process takes at the gcrm and does anyone have any stories about the effect of zoladex on the cycle??


----------



## bubbles06

liitlesunshine-welcome to the thread,gcrm are great,we are just having our 1st icsi there and iam on day 5 of stimming,we had our 1st appt there on the 24 january 09 and now we are stimming,they dont mess around and when your ready they get you started,ive never had zoladex myself but iam sure some of the other ladies on here will be able to help,if you have any questions about anything just ask,1 of us will be able to give you advice,   

Ranweli xx

p.s HAPPY 1ST DAY OF SPRING EVERYONE,


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there Littlemissunshine and welcome to this thread. all the ladies are realy nice and a mindfull of information i am sure you will be well looked after at the GCRM i just got a bfp on a first ivf . xx 
sorry i dont know about zoladex but im sure someone else has recently posted that they are on it or were on it . x  thomasina


----------



## Cars

Hi Everyone,

Thomasina Congratulations    

Ranweli- Hope your jabs are getting easier,  

Mrs Hoopy delighted that you have some great follies !     that this is your year!

Sadie, Hows your little one doing?  

Love to everyone x


----------



## lou-e

hi GG,
Wow, you lot are a chatty bunch, didn't think i hadn't been on for that long and i had about 14 pages worth to catch up on  
Sadie- had posted to say huge congrats on the birth of frank j., but don't see it anywhere, so a long overdue huge congrats to mummy and daddy. Hope the colics settling a bit, I remember it all too well, dinner plate on lap and one foot on the bouncer chair trying to keep little one quite long enough to eat   
Mr& Mrs H - so Tuesdays the big day then, sounds like you have a great wee bunch of follies growing there, and remember they grow a few mm a day and hcg boosts them so am sure you will have a decent no come EC     
Thomasina- congrats on your BFP BFP, sounds like you've had a rough time of it recently. There are quite a few on here who have had hyperstim following treatment at GCRM, its either because they are having such good success rates or they are monitoring it poorly. I didn't really recognise the symptoms, but can remember worring that i had an ectopic because of pain in sides and shoulder tip pain and as soon as they scanned me and i seen my ovaries i knew why, mines are still measuring around the 8cm mark at 17wks pregnant, so much for them settling when the placenta takes over at 12 wks   
Emmy- so sorry to hear of your recent negative, thoughts are with you hun   
Ranweli- sounds like your well on the way now, good luck for first scan   . Hard decision about transferring 1/2, the only reason i went for 2 is becaude i had had 10 embies of brill quailty transferred and only 1 success out of all my cycles, but the current research stuff says that selective single transfer followed by FET if you do not have sucess has the same pregnancy rate as transferring 2 on fresh cycle. Maybe when the embryologist can discuss grades/ qualilty etc that will help you make a decision   
Wishing- try not to worry too much about little ones size, scans can be out by a large margin but they also look at blood flow in cord, fetal activity etc, so as long as that stays ok and baby growing some by next scan than all will be ok  
My little one is stressing me out big time just now have had bleeding on & off for last 10 days, not heavy but just there, sometimes pink, othertimes brown. Had scan last week and placenta little bit low and anterior, but no clot or anything behind it, also having cramps on and off so totally shi**ing it that something will happen. Baby looks absolutely fine though and is jumping around quite happily although can't feel it as placenta right in front of it. So off work, resting, and just going in and out every couple of days for one of the girls to have a listen in to its HR otherwise would be completly neurotic that it was ok. DH being a wee sweetie though and has downloaded me all of the new desperate housewives series to keep me happy....easily pleased   
Will no doubt be back on soon as bored rigid
Love to all Lxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Thomasina          That's great news!!!

Mrs Hoopy - Best of luck for EC   there will be lots of mature eggs waiting to become embies!

I'm starting to feel the stress of the 2WW.  I was fine week 1, but over the weekend I  woke up with some cramps and lay there thinking for hours about what it could me - the dreaded   or implantation.  I've not had any bleeding, so I'm hopeful it's not AF.  Saturday night was 5 days (almost 6) after ET...does this sound like implantation to you?  The cramps were painful enough to wake me up, but didn't get more painful the way AF would and yesterday I was back to normal - a couple of twinges, but no real cramps.  AAAAAHHHHHH, I wish I could fastforward to Saturday and find out one way or the other.  For a start, if it was negative, I'd have a nice glass of wine to help me chill out!!!!

 to all.

The paranoid Carrie D x


----------



## thomasina28

good morning Glasgow girls . hope yopu are all well. 
Emmypops how are you doing ? sorry i havent been on much im s,posed to be in bed  and laptops downstairs , so sneaking a few minutes as dh at work , anyhow been thinking of you xx 
hi Lindsay , how are you doing whens the scan now ? i hope its flew in but i doubt it.

Carrie D i understand your paranoya ! its prob been implantation and main thing is you arent bleeding . im sure itll all be fine my sister who works in ivf field says any twinges and cramp like symptoms are a good sign .

Lou e , hi there hasnt time flown in , god your 17 weeks already amazing. x

im off through to GCRM to get bloods done as bleding a bit . hope its gona be ok. 
anyhow everyone ive missed take care , hopefully you are all well and tx is going to plan . 
speak to you later when  i get back and dh isnt at home .
thomasina xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls, hope u r all having a good day  

Thomasina - Hope all goes ok today honey - u never get to stop worrying - even after you get the BFP   - then u worry about the 1st scan - then the second - then the birth - then u worry about them all the time after they are born - but it is so worth it   

Carrie D - Wow that sounds so positive - that could definitely have been implantation - the waiting is so hard    

Lou-e - Thats a little monkey you have inside you - making you worry like that - hope all goes smoothly from here on in    

Ranweli - Good luck with the stimmin - won't be long now       Good luck with scan Wed  

Littlesunshine - Welcome and good luck with tx - Mrs R is on Zoladex - I am sure she will be on soon to tell you all about it  

Mrs Mac - Hope the retail therapy was a success    Good luck with FET  

Mrs Hoopy - Good luck with EC tomoro     

Chip - Hope all is ok with you - not long til scan  

Not much to report here - have follow up meeting with Marco 22 March - but there isn't really much to discuss as we are defo moving on to donor eggs - hopefully this will be about August so not too long to wait and meanwhile we will give "au naturale" another go  

DD is off to her Grandmas today so planning to spend the afternoon jobhunting as could really do with earning some money - this IVF tx doesn't half eat into the savings   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- EC 04/03/09

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts ? April

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Prostap 12th Feb- Stimming Feb 2009

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM  Moving on to donor eggs

Sandee- GCRM- Starting Feb 2009 Donor Eggs

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties FET March 2009?

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- EC Fri 20/02/09 Officially PUPO 2ww  

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly-

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone

Forgot to say yesterday that DH and I have an appointment at Ninewells in Dundee tommorow to self fund another cycle. Its about £2,000 cheaper than GCRM so we thought we would go for it! We are hoping to start in May, so we have something to look forward to! needles, metformin, hormones, tears, bring it on!!

Going for a review with GCRM next Tuesday and going to ask if there are any further tests they can do on me, eg blood flow to uterus etc

Carrie D Will keep my fingers crossed for you, hated the 2ww this time, try to keep yourself occupied, I hired out about 10 movies so I had something to do every evening.

Thomasina Hope everything goes ok today x  


Love to everyone x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Cars,

If my cycle doesn't work at GCRM, then I'll be moving to Ninewells as well!  I met with the Doc there last week - Dr Harrold.  He was incredibly nice and I really liked him.  I think if I'm honest, I preferred him to the consultants I've dealt with at GCRM so far.  They've all been great, but I really liked Dr Harrold's down to earth style.  Let me know how you get on, but my first impressions were really positive.

Carrie D


----------



## sillymilly

Hi all!!!I have to say I have spent the last hour or so really reading through this forum and a massive thank you to you all. As a newby!  and a very anxious and excited one - Im delighted to have read through all your experiences its given me such an insight etc.I havent had my appointment yet - its a week on fri, so Im getting really nervous now. Just so want things to move on like everyone does on this site. Im hoping that they will give me an idea of when I can get started but I have a sneaky feeling that it will be again, a history, bloods etc etc with an apt again to come back - could be wrong. When does this ever stop?  I feel like im always seeing anotehr doctor and giving another history and yet again another set of bloods. Anyways enough of my ranting, Good luck to you all and looking forward to hearing all the progressHeres hoping we all get the pitter patter of tiny feet eh 

luv silly milly xxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry folks, was updating list and going to post earlier but jnr was greeting so back on now.

Thomasina- Congrats on your BFP. You have been through the mill, hope that you got on okay having bloods today.

Em- So sorry things didn't work out. Glad you habe made a plan and I pray you don't have to wait too long for donated eggs. I have found it such a positive experience and my heart melts everytime I look at Frank jnr.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- I wish the two of you all the best for tomorrow. Hope you get loads of clucky eggs and that your      do heir job Mr Hoopy. Hopefully all the horse pills will have done the trick.

LS09- Welcome I have added you to the list. Good luck at GCRM. Sorry I can't help with the Zolodex but am sure MrsR will be able to fill you in.

silliymilly- Welcome I have added you to the list. What clinic are you attending? We be glad to help support you through this and ask any questions you need to as someone will always be able to help in some way.

Cars- Good luck with Ninewells. I hope that it brings you all the luck in the world. Please stick around with us though and keep us updated on progress. Frank jnr is doing great and although it is very tiring I am enjoying being a mummy. Sending you wishes that your turn next.  

CarrieD- Try to stay   cramps around day 5-6 post transfer are a good thing and too early for   to make an appearance. I had crampy pains throughout 2ww so sending you loads of sticky vibes and         

Lou-e- Can't believe that you are 17weeks already where has the time gone. Sounds like your wee one keeping you on your toes. Never plain sailing for us FF. I will say lots of prayers that you all stay safe.  

Ranweli- Howz the stimming going? Hope you feeling better. Bet you can hardly believe that you are at this stage. Sedning you lots of follie growing vibes.

mrsmac- How'd it go with bloods today any news of when ET will be?

Wishing- Howz things with you? Glad wee bambino I jumping around that very reassuring.

Lyndsay- Howz you doing? When is you scan now? You must be getting excited.

Anyway need to go jnr will be awake soon and need bathed and fed. Hope all my other FF are doing well.

Love Sadie


----------



## donn1

hi all

sacan is tomorrow, bit apprehensive think due to all the probs so far, but will try and relax and will let u all know how i get on

thomasina  hope the blood results were ok and that the bleeding wil  has stopped

sbb  ure wee frankie boy sounds a right mummies boy bet u are lovin every moment of it

cars  good luck with the clinic in dundee

the hoopies  wishing u all the luck in the world for tomorrow

carrie d  sounds like implantation pains to me too

wishing  hope all is ok with u and the wee one is getting bigger and stronger every day

love to all

lindsay

em  good luck with ure try with donated eggs 

ranwell  how are u doing


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie d sounds  like implantation to me mrs hope you have feet up and are relaxing letting those wee embies settling in

mrs mac as my mum always says the best things come in threes so     she right   how is your blood have you surged yet

loue my god these wee ones dont half put you through it hope your doing as doctor says and have feet up

lyndsay good luck tomorrow you must be excited that you will see your wee ones(or two )hearbeat

sadie glad to hear frank is  sleeping  and being a right wee star by the sounds of it how are you feeling now

emmy good to see you posting again and good luck with the au natuaral nothing beats a bit of unexpected   good luck with the job hunting

ranweli how are you the jabs getting any better when do you go back for your first scan

i am looking for some advice ladies can you tell me when you got your second hcg booster jag after ec the gri dont seem to be to interested in giving me this but after last time i am sure it will help so just need to get all my facts together before i go ready for a showdown 

sorry for anyone ive missed hope you are all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs Hoopy: I had my HCG booster two days after ET.  ET was Monday, and the jag was Wednesday.


----------



## Carrie D

Hi, paranoid question of the evening.  I've just noticed that I only have crinone gel to last until Thursday.  My OTD is not until Saturday.  Is this normal?  I'm really worried about coming off progesterone because of my early M/Cs.  The Docs always say that low progesterone is a sign of a miscarriage, not a cause of it, but I'm not sure I agree with that.  In the US, they treat recurrent M/Cs with progesterone and at least for some women it seems to work.  I know that some clinics have women take progesterone for the first 12 weeks...anyone on here in that category?  As if the 2WW is not bad enough, I'm already worrying about what will happen if I get a BFP - how can I make this time different?


----------



## mrsmac

carrie D - sorry, don't know anything about progesterone after bfp. Never got that far. Hope someone can help you out with that   for bfp

mrs hoopy - so hope your mum is right! Don't know what you mean about 2nd HCG. Did you have 2 last time? Both times had mine 36 hours before ec. GRI both times. Are other clinics different? Sending lots and lots of    for ec. Come on the Hoopys!!!!  

ranwelli - how's your treatment going?  

To all you lovely, lucky ladies with bfps - hope all is going well. So good to hear time and time again that this works!!   

Waited for over an hour at GRI today for one lousy blood test! Complained at desk. Really hacked off when, and I counted, 14 people were taken before me. Apparently, was forgotten about!   Anyway, phoned lab at 2.30pm. Going back on Wednesday for more bloods. No ovulation surge yet! Please work, body  


mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Mrs H - I got my 2nd HCG booster exactly a week after the first - hope this helps

Emmy x


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks

Not had the best of weekends, I've only gone & ended up with blooming Tonsilitis  Its so sore, throat is razored & I've got septic spots all over the back of it  I'm on penicillan but generally feeling crappy 
Wishing & Mrs Mac....thanks for the acupuncture info, something to think about!

Mrs & Mrs Hoopy - sending you tons of good wishes, hugs & prayers for tomorrows EC.....here's hoping you get lots of good quality eggs!   For both my ICSI's at GRI I've only ever had the HCG booster 36hrs prior to EC, as far as I know they dont give a 2nd injection like GCRM do but might be worth asking about it! If you dont ask you dont get eh! I'll be thinking of you both  

little sunshine - I've been ttc for almost 5yrs & I have endo  I've had 2 unsuccessful TX's at GRI but we're now having 1 private TX at GCRM......they have recommended that I'm on Zoladex for 3mths prior to TX, they say that they have better success rates with endo girls who have been on this type of drug. The zoladex basically turns off your own hormone production & stops 'feeding' the endo so your associated endo sypmtoms should improve. I'm into my 2nd month of zoladex just now, the jabs aren't too bad, 1 every month but I'm finding I've got insomnia which is annoying especially at 3am!  But hey if it helps  Some people find that their AF's stop but no such luck for me, I've had an AF each month but not as bad as they usually are. Other side effects can be mood swings, headaches, hot flushes but touch wood I've been ok. I've got another Zoladex jab on 16th march & then I'm hoping I'll get started with TX mid April. Feel free to ask anything else luv!

ranweli - are the jabs getting any easier hunni? With regards to 1 or 2 embies.....I'm led to believe that it has no influence on success rate so I have to say I'd go with whatever Marco recommends, I trust him impeccably!

mrsmac - GRI's waitingroom is such a boring place, used to infuriate me when the clinic would be running up to an hour late! Hope your ovulation surge happens soon luv xx

carrie - I've not used the gel before but when I done my TX I had progesterone pessaries, like you they ran out before OTD but clinic said this would be ok as body's own hormone production woud kick in if a BFP was happening. Try to stay sane this week, keeping everything crossed for you  xx

lyndsay - good luck for your scan babes

sadie - sounds like you & little Frank are in a good wee routine luv, he sounds like a wee sweetie

sillymilly - roll on that appointment eh!

cars - good luck for may time at Ninewells 

emmy - hope you can take some positives from the review appt on the 22nd, at least you've got an action plan moving forward & it'll not be long til summers here & you get going again. Good luck with the au natural approach in the meantime & also the job hunting  

thomasina - thats fab news about your BFP  Well done & congratulations!!! Hope you're feeling ok after the OHSS, take things easy mrs!!

lou-e sorry your lil one is causing you worry....gotta be a boy eh! Hope you're taking things easy & not stressing. When are you next back for a check up? Enjoy desperate housewives!

wishing - loadsaluv hunni to you & jnr 

well I'm gonna go & get som Haagen Daaz to soothe my aching throat 

Catch up again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## thomasina28

hi everyone, hope all is well with everyone .
Lindsay wishing you all the best for your scan tommorrow im so excited for you , im wondering if you have twins on board   x

Emmypops thank you so much for emailing me back today ,you are a wee star.x

Carrie d, ive read lots about the progesterone useage in america and i believe not all states use it or recommend extended use of it but there is a lot of places over there that recomend using it until the 12 weeks , which makes sense if you have had recurrent mcs. the GCRM gave me enough to do until the day before otd but my gp recommended extending it and gave me a prescription for another 2 boxes , however when i was through getting hcg level ttested today pat said she would test my prog levels and she phoned back this avo and said it was good and not to continue taking them, but i am dubious ? 

hi Sadie hope you and wee frank junior are doing well im sure he,ll be keeping you very busy .x

Hi lou-e  hope you are well. x

mr n mrs Hoopy all the best for tommorrow xx  thomasi na p.s jus  need to get ma dinner


----------



## thomasina28

nite everyone im so cream crackerd , my beds beckoning me . x thomasina


----------



## sillymilly

Morning all!!!

Im having treatment at gri - is it ok here?

Ranweli - cheers for your reply - was really helpful - your a star! 

Still getting used to this site so apologies if i appear a tad slow lol!   

Cant comment on to much as ive really no idea about jags and stuff but im looking forward to getting to know all the ins and outs etc.

Good luck to all for whereever they are in their treatment stage. 

Im off to do some work now lol!
xx


----------



## Carrie D

Feeling really down today - had bad cramps last night and didn't get much sleep.  Feels like AF is here, but so far only cramps, nothing else.  I know that cramps are normal, but these feel too strong.  I think I might be heading for a BFN  
My OTD is Saturday...do you think if I test tomorrow (9DPT) that I would get a reliable result?  Desperate to end this misery and know one way or the other.


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

well, the bump's definitely growing so i think the hospital are just being over-paranoid. plus, i don't think their ultrasound machine's working properly! 

mr & mrs hoopy - good luck for ec today!!! big basket of eggs coming your way...          mrs h, i only had an hcg after et during our natural fet and it was instead of crinone gel. what have the gri said they're giving you? i had the jab a week my surge (6 days after ovulation, the day after a day-5 transfer).

ranweli - eSET is a decision you really have to think hard about. we didn't even consider transferring just the one embryo until our transfer day and made the rush decision to go with the gcrm's advice and only transfer one on our full icsi cycle. we didn't become pregnant that time but looking back now i still think it was the right decision to make. we transferred 2 on our natural fet and one of them became our bump. even though the second embryo didn't implant i wouldn't transfer 2 again if we ever go back to use our frosties. now that i'm pregnant with one baby i've thought a lot about how much i really wanted twins before and actually, we're both much happier with our one baby. loads of people are delighted and cope brilliantly with having twins but it is harder on your body and your life. the thing that would stop me transferring 2 in the future is not so much the fear of having twins but of having triplets or quads. remember, it is possible (even if only a slim chance) that any embryo you transfer could implant and divide into two! i'm sure the twin mum and mum-to-be on the thread will disagree with me. i still think it would be amazing to have twins but i don't think it's something that dh and i could cope with. after all, there is only space in our bedroom for _one_ crib! anyway, sorry for going on! i just don't want you to make the decision lightly, it's a really really important consideration.  drinking lots of water and keeping your protein intake up can help to fend off any threatening ohss. pat recommended i drank lots of milk and had steak for dinner! also, i don't know if this will help but ask your dh to make sure that he keeps the needle & syringe at a right angle to your body while he's going in and out and while he's injecting. i found that if the needle wiggled about too much that it could hurt, especially when withdrawing the needle as it would kind of ping out. and you could try a warm hot water bottle on your tummy after while you lounge on the couch!  good luck for your scan on wednesday!

thomasina - so sorry to hear you've been suffering from ohss but sooo happy to hear that you're definitely pregnant!!! congratulations!!!         

littlesunshine - sorry, i don't know anything about zoladex but i do know that the gcrm are fantastic and we have them to thank for our 33 week baby bump! 

lou-e - 17 weeks already! time flies! sorry to hear you've been having some worries. i had spotting on and off until about 16 weeks but have had absolutely nothing since so i'm sure yours will calm down soon. it is terrifying but as long as your wee one's jumping about happily in there he or she is absolutely fine and if the hospital were truly worried they would be having you in and out for scans. i'm feeling much better about the size of our wee one now as my bump has definitely grown since wednesday's scan and i seem to have put on 3lbs! sometimes i think we'd be better off with old-fashioned maternity care, free of the worries of dopplers and ultrasounds! 

carrie - stay positive! sound like good timing for implantation so try to relax. i had twinges on and off till 12 weeks so it isn't going to get any easier!!!      if you're worried about your progesterone/crinone gel just give the gcrm a call and ask for a few more. once you have your bfp you can ask them to check your progesterone levels if you need reassurance. 

emmy - good luck with the job hunting! 

cars - hope your appointment at ninewells goes well today. 

sillymilly - hi, good luck with your appointment next week! 

sadie - glad wee frank's keeping you busy! i'm amazed you still have the time to post on here and update your list! 

lindsay - good luck for your scan today! can't wait to hear whether it's one or two! 

mrs mac - my cycle was longer than usual when we were waiting to surge during our natural fet! it was also longer the month we were having blood tests at the gri to check that i ovulate! apparently my body likes to churn out prolactin when i'm stressed, postponing ov and making my cycles longer - nice body! try to relax and your surge will happen in good time!     

mrs r - hope you're feeling a wee bit better. i'm sure that ice cream will help! 

hi to everyone else.

wishing x


----------



## thomasina28

Hi there everyone and good morning , hope yous are all well.
ohhh im so excited to hear from Lindsay today ohhhhh i cant wait   and mr and mrs Hoopys follies     it all goes well and the get a big clutch of them.x

Carrie lots of people tell u not test early as u will get a more accurate result testing on your otd , but i was realy bad and tested till i got a negative then retested till i got a succesion of positives , i got so many differant results my head was dizzy. but i did get 4 or 5 days after egg transfer , but DO NOT TAKE my example as you realy are best to wait . i just knew i wasnt going to get my period then too as i can always recognise the signs , pains in right hand side , and loose bowels a bit quick tempered. im realy      for a bfp . xx
thomasina x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just a quick post for me will be back on later with more personals,


my tummy was quite sore last might and is tender today so hopefully there will be good news tomorrow   ,

mr and mrs hoopy,hope all ent well with ec and youve got lots of eggies 

lindsay-cant wait to hear news on your scan, 

well iam off to have a lie down with my new friend the hot water bottle ,

be back on later, 

ranweli xxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

one strong  heart beat and all is well!! 

thanks all for ure well wishes

thomasina  hope all is going well with u when is ure scan date?

ranwell good luck for tomorrow

hoopies hope all went well today

just a wee quick post will up date later

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

OH MY GOD L indsay thats wonderfull you must be grinning from ear to ear , im so happy for you although i did think thered be 2 ! 
a wee baby .....brilliant. x 
p.s my scans 19th march . 
thomasina


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Chip - Wonderful news - I wish u a trouble free 8 months - it'll fly by  

Thomasina - You are sounding much chirpier today - what was your HCG result? Has the bleeding stopped? 

Hoopies - Hope u have lots of wee eggies by now   

Ranweli - I am keeping everh=ything crossed for your scan tomoro  

Mrs R - hope your throats feeling a wee bit better - you certainly seem to get more than your fair share of ailments  

Carrie D - Sorry u r having a bad day - I think it may be still to early to test though   
AF pains can mean lots of things - try to stay   you are nearly there  

Well DD and I are just off to the soft play to meet my friend who has just had a baby - really looking forward to having a wee cuddle  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## thomasina28

hi emmypops my how are you doing ? x
i feel ok today ,just as u said every stage is a hurdle eh . the gcrm phoned me back and told me my HCG level was 598 yesterday and that is good , so that put my mind at ease . i had to ask my dh to have a look downstairs and i have blood coming from eurethra opening so could be a cut or something with having the catherter in. but i do have pinkish discharge to with wee bits blood in it, i think this is actually when i should be having my period if i didnt do tx tho so it could be something to do with that. hope you have a good day at your friends . x
thomasina 
p.s a wee bit chirpier as im out hosp and back at work .


----------



## sillymilly

fantastic news lindsay!  

news like that really does keep you going, wishing you loads of luck for the rest of your preg!

silly milly


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
well we  got 8 eggs so fingers crossed they do there magic in the lab tonight a wee bit sore now but not nearly as bad as the last two times(either that or the drugs not wore off yet  )

lyndsay that is great news congratulations you must be over the moon  

carrie d cramping sounds like implation to me but i would stay away from those tests just now(listen to me this time next week i will be asking that question )

mrs r hope your feeling better soon have you lost your voice i think mr h would thank his lucky stars at the moment if i lost mine  

ranweli hope the hot water bottle helps you should try some vaseline on the area after you jab i found this helped 

thanks everyone for the replies on the second hcg booster spoke to the doctor again today about it and she was a bit unsure but would speak to doctor lydall or neilson about it fingers crossed after the last time if we didnt do it and it failed i would blame myself i think for your own sanity you need to do something different every cycle  

sorry to anyone i ve missed head a bit woozy
take care
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Hoopy  Thats great news    8 eggs well done!!

Chip delighted for you, it gives us all hope!   

Carrie d I know its hard but I think its worse if you test early, you will drive yourself even more mad, try to hang another couple of days even   

Had our appointment with Ninewells, Dr Kay, she was really nice, very realistic though and a bit more straight about our chances of success than GCRM. Think they are a bit more positive, anyway she was really nice, we are going to start our next cycle in May, she said that they dont believe in AMH Levels so I wont be on metformin. she also said she would lower my dose of menopur because we got mild ohss last time. So we are away to Rome for my DH 30th birtday in April and then we wont have long to go. Pat also ranf today to say they reviewed our notes this morning at GCRM and when I come in next Tuesday to meet the consultant they may have a suggestion on " how to get our emryos sorted" presume she means implanting so intrigues as to what they are going to suggest, being cynical i think it might be to entice back for another cycle with them??

Anyway love to everyone x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone.
            well tummys a bit better at the moment,has be sore all day but in a weird way,  ,anyway at gcrm tommorow for 1st scan so hopefully will have a follies behaving as they should,appts at 10:45 am so will be on when iam back to let you know the news,ill try and do some personals now then iam off for a bath it helped ease my tummy last night,ive also had heartburn often,not sure if its a side affect or pineapple juice thats causing it? ,

mrs hoopy-great news 8 eggs,well done, , hope mr hoopys swimmers are doing there magic now and you get great news in the morning, 

lindsey-congratulations hun,1 wee bubba on board,so happy for you, it must have been amazing to see the scan and the wee heartbeat, 

carrie-not long now till test date,sending you lots of sticky vibes and   

mrs r-sorry to hear your not well,  ,ive had a bit of insomnia lately but mines to do with anxiety,and my mind working overtime,no doubt ill be wide awake tonight,  ,

sillymilly-how r u? 

wishings-thanks hun for the lovely reply,me and dh have talked and we will defo go with marcos choice at 1st,because i think twins would be hard for me too,but if we were to be blessed with twins i would be so happy but 1 baby on board is our dream, ,


emmypops-how r u? 

thomasina-how r u? ,hope your keeping well,

loue-great to see you posting again,your wee one sounds like he/she is going to keep you on your toes,cant believe your 17 weeks already,is your wee boy looking forward to the baby coming? 

sadie-wee frank soundsl like a dream,and you certainly seem to be loving being a mummy,sending you both   .

hi to everyone else,

love ranweli xxxxx


----------



## wishing...

lindsay - congratulations, that is fantastic news!!        enjoy the next 7 and a half months!!

mr & mrs hoopy - brilliant number of eggs!!  hope you're not feeling too sore.  chill out in bed and put a cushion under your knees to keep your legs slightly bent.  sending your eggs some positive vibes for their night in the love-lab!      

w x


----------



## JJ1980

Hi!

Ranweli - Good luck tomorrow with your scan!  

Mrs Hoopy - Congrats on a great wee clutch of eggs! 

Lindsay - Great to hear all is well.

Thomasina - Can't remember if I sent my congrats on your BFP already or not!   

It's taken ages for me to catch up on things and apologies for the rubbish personals!  

Think I'm finally starting to get my head sorted for the next round of tx.  Really wasn't wanting to think about it at all over the last few months so I could have a life without getting upset every blooming day!  We were at GCRM last night for the review of our last cycle in December.  Basically it's not looking good for us as I'm a bit of a mystery.  Apparently I have a normal/high AMH which means they would expect me to be a good responder but it's just not happening.  My estrogen(?) levels after a fortnight stimming were only 2000 when they should be around 12000 so even though I had 5 follicles last time there was only going to be 2 eggs at the most so 1 egg wasn't a surprise (to them!).  

They think the receptors around my follicles just aren't responding to the drugs.  We're going to try again in April/May time and they are going to treat me on the short 'flare' protocol which they would normally give to people with low AMH levels.  And we are going to try Pergoveris instead of Menopur just incase that makes a difference.  Unfortunately if this doesn't work there really aren't any other options.  Although we only got one egg last time we did get an embryo from it and it does only take one I suppose but not looking good for us.

Was wondering if any of you had been on the short 'flare' protocol and if so what does it involve?  

So looks like it'll not be long now til I'm back on the rollercoaster!

Lots of love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all having a good evening  

Jen - I think that is the protocol I have been on - Pergoveris, Letrozole and Cetrotide - not sure what u did last time but I am sure it won't be all that different except you won't be downregging. When do u expect to start? I have a few drugs left over from last time so I will hang on to them and u r welcome to them if u r using the same ones  

Ranweli  - I am fine thanks hun looking forward to next tx and just enjoying spending time with DD - I don't want her to suffer while we r doing all this tx - she is the most important person in our lives and its important that we keep sight of our priorities  

Good luck for tomoro  

Cars - Sounds like you have a great plan in place for your next tx - relaxing holiday first is a good idea  

Mrs Hoopy - Great news about all those eggies - hope things are getting nice and steamy in the love lab tonight    

Off for a nice realxing bath now - really missed my baths when i was on the 2ww and now I am making up for lost time   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi Ladies thanks for all the welcoming wishes!!!
It is so great to hear success stories and it is keeping me positive. I was just wondering if anyone had considered egg sharing at gcrm. Does anyone know if this affects your own chances? 

Thanks 

Little sunshine 
x


----------



## Mrs R

just checking in on you all 

I'm battling on with the old tonsils 

Hoopies.....8 eggs congrats!!! Hope they all get jiggy with some olympic swimmers tonight & you've got good embies tomorrow, sending them lots of   &  
I havent lost my voice, just not been talking much as it hurts so yip my DH is  
Mr Hoopy - any joy with a CIS final ticket? I got offer letter & had to queue for 2hrs today to collect them  not good when I'm feeling crappy! But c'est la vie eh!
Cant wait to hear your good news on the embies  

little sunshine - just PM'd you back......not sure about egg donating, I've only ever had 6 & 9 eggs not all of which fertilised so not something I've considered. I'm sure someone else will give advice though

emmy - glad you're doing ok hunni, enjoy those lobster baths xx

jen - at least you've got an action plan in place hunni for nxt round of TX, if you're gonna be doing it April/May time we may end up cycle buddies 

ranweli - good luck for your 1st follie scan tomorrow  try & keep cool, calm & collected hunni  

cars - good luck for your next cycle hun  

Lindsay - so glad your scan went well & bubba's heartbeat was loud & clear, enjoy being preggers 

wishing - gald all is growing well with the bump 

carrie d - hang off from POAS for as long as poss hunni, no AF is a good sign!!! Keeping everything crossed for you luv  ........ 

sillymilly - yeah you're on the right thread hunni, alot of the girls have been or are at GRI, I've been there for 2 TX's but now I'm at GCRM......good luck xx

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

good morning ladies,
ive been up since 6:00am,and slept great last night,with my hot bottle and of course dh,so feelvery refreshed this morning, will be setting of about 8.15,tummy still a bit tender so     we have lots of follies but getting ever more nervous about the impending ec   ,

will be back on later,

    to everyone,

ranweli xxx


----------



## whippet

Hi folks just a quickie as feeding Margaret so tying 1 handed, 

Just wanted to wish Ranweli good luck for this morning for lots of follies growing and to Mrs Hoopy for the phone call this morning      

whippet x


----------



## Carrie D

Ranweli - Good luck today!  Hope you see lots of growing follies  


Little Sunshine - welcome!  I'm going through TX at GCRM right now and so far so good.  I looked into egg donation and the chances of success when you donate are pretty high.  The rates are on their website if I remember correctly.  I didn't do it as I became too old while thinking about it  

Lindsay - Congratulations on your little heartbeat.  That must have been amazing to hear  

Mrs Hoopy - 8 eggs is great!  Any word yet on how many of them had some fun in the petri dish last night?

Thomasina - how are you feeling today?  Is being back at work still helping?

 to everyone I've missed.


I had a much better night last night - no pain and slept all night   I'm feeling a lot more positive and will be good and stay away from early testing.  I think I will test on Friday which is 1 day early as I think that should be fine.  Plus I want to know the result before going to the clinic the next day!  Saturday is getting closer....


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
got the dreaded call and only 3 out of the 8 fertilised    really really diappointed with that and could really hid under the covers for the rest of the day 

ranweli hope you got some great news today glad to hear your sleeping better

carrie d glad your feeling better and going to hold off until friday that way your weee embies will def have settled in by then 

speak soon 
mrs hoopyx


----------



## whippet

Mrs Hoopy please please please stay positive you have 3 wee fighters there hanging on in for you both. Our first cycle we got zero fertilisation! Second cycle 3 fertilised, 2 transfered and Margaret is now 8 weeks old so you need to stay positive. Have a really good feeling for this cycle but you need to find your positive attitiude and come out fighting    . Hang in there honey  

whippet x


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Was just popping on to see how Mr& Mrs H's wee embies got on. Just seen your last post, you must be disappointed with that   . Obviously only takes one yada ya...but can sense your disappointment, fingers crossed that the ones that fertilised will divide up nicely and be top notch wee embies    . What kind of fertilisation results did you have before? Was that quite unexpected that you had a low fertilisation rate? Am sure you will feel more positive tomorrow when your embies are on board  
Ranweli- hoping to hear some good news from you soon    x
Little sunshine- welcome to the thread x
Lindsay- congrats on your scan result, am soo pleased for you x
MRS R- how's the sore throat? Hope you feel better soon  
Jen- glad to hear your thinking of getting started again hun, seems a shame that they put you through the misery of continuing with cycle and dreaded 2ww when they knew things not going well....did you ask them for a freebie   
Emmy- how you doing hun, having your little one to focus on certainly helps, can't help but smile at their antics even when your cut up inside   
Sadie- still enjoying life as a new mummy then Still pinching yourself that hes all yours??. I still stare at DS when hes sleeping and count myself lucky....different story when hes awake though  
Hope everyone else is well, still off work driving myself mad as hate sitting about. Had a rather amusing conversation with Gp yest, was in to get sick line and he went into huge speil about bleeding in pregnancy and stopped mid- sentence and asked me ' what do you do again' . Think he had temporarily forgotten was midwife and said he was mortified,   , then offered me 3 week line   but said hoping to go back monday all being well. 
Lxxx


----------



## lou-e

Whippet- just noticed you were back online too, and checked to see if you have any pics up yet, still waiting to see the lovely margaret. I know your multi-tasking with the typing and feeding so shouldn't be too much more bother    Lxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

the hoopies  please dont give up hope! only 2 of ours out of 5 made it to good wee embies and am now pregnant with one of them, try and stay positive and am sending u loads of  luck and best wishes for tomorrow.

sorry for short post judt wanted to try and cheer up mrs hoopy 

lindsay


----------



## thomasina28

Mr and Mrs Hoopy , thats great news 3 wee magic eggs , i was told its quality not quantity , even at that theres tonnes of women with amazing wee babies on this that were b grade eggs . you will hopefully feel better when you get them in your toastie comfy oven ........so heres              for your wee babies. love thomasina xx


----------



## thomasina28

Hi Lindsay , hope u r doin well , i meant to ask ,do the gcrm offer u a pic of first scan or not ?

Ranwelli , hi there , are you doing okay ?

hi Emmypops how are you doing ? x

Hi there Jen , i dont know anything about short protocol , hope and pray it all goes well for you . xx

Sadie hi there ,hows wee Frank jnr doing ? it must be amazing having him in your arms .x

hello to everyone  ive missed , im busy checking up postings on hcg levels just now will be bk on l8er tonite
thomasina x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just got back from gcrm,1st scan was   ,we have 28 follicles,17 0n the right and 11 on the left i think,tried to listen but was quite overwhelmed, we have a couple at 13mm,quite alot at 12mm,11mm,10mm down to wee ones at 7mm,endo lining is 12.2 mm,was quite a bit sore during scan but is understanderble as ovaries are enlarged,we are back at the gcrm on friday at 11am,then ec should be monday/tuesday.currently sitting here with a hot water bottle on tummy,and have be told to keep drinking lots about (2 ltrs) water,milk,and take in lots of protein,so am very happy with the news,i know they wont all have eggs inside them but still happy everything is doing as it should,  

mrs hoopy-you sound dissapointed hun,but as the others have said you only need one, ,how r u feeling today? hope your not still sore?    

loue- glad to hear your still resting, .

carrie-not long till friday hun,sending you wee embies lots of sticky vibes to hold on tight      

whippet-thanks hun for the best wishes,margaret sounds lovely and youve sure got multi tasking sorted, 

thomasina-hi hun,how r u? have you got over the dreaded ohss fully now? 

hi to everyone else,will be back on later off to read my magazine for a while,

ranweli xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mrs Hoopy- Sorry I know you will be disappointed that 3 fertilised but the other girls right it only takes one and am sure they will be wee fighters. Try to get you PMA back on track and just think this time tomorrow you will be PUPO. Remember your hormones will be all over place. On our 1st try at GRI we only had 2 embies to go back and I remember how it feels but it does only take one.  

Ranweli- Goodness me you have reponded well to the drugs. Hope you get lots of wee eggies from your fab follicles. Remember to drink plenty and get some red meat into you.

Carrie- Good on you for staying away from peesticks thought might have to send out the   to you. Good luck for Saturday. 

Whippet- Sounds like you having great time with Margaret. Never ending nappy changing and feeding but so worth it all.

Thomasina- Fab news about your bloods. Your levels sound great. You must be so chuffed.

Lyndasy- Congrats on wee bubbas heartbeat. Did you blubb, I did so emotional.

Lou-e- Wee Frank is fab. Been a bit snuffly last couple days which is meaning not sleeping too great but hey-ho that what new babies all about. He sleeping now so hence chance to jump on here. They really are wee miracles and my heart melts when I look at him.

MrsR- Hope you feeling a bit better soon. I used to be plagued with tonsillitis so know how it feels.

Jen- Sorry to hear that things didn't go well at clinic. I will keep everything crossed for you that this new protocol works for you and that you get your dream baby.

Em- I love my baths too and really struggled not being able to get hot bath so back to relaxing in one at night while DH does baby chores. Howz things with you DH?

Cars- Sounds like you feel more comfy at Ninewells and I think that half the battle. Good luck with them. Have a fab time in Rome it is an amazing place.

LS09- A few of the girls have egg shared before think it depends on age and how many eggs they retrieve too. 

Anyway wee man is stirring so better go. Love to all

Love Sadie


----------



## donn1

hi all

ranwell  well done u on all those follies, please be very mindful of ohss and drink loads of water etc

thomasina  yes we did get a scan pic of the wee one

carrie all the best for your out come date

whippet  margaret sounds gorgeous bet u are grinning from ear to ear

mrs r  ooh the dreaded tonsillits  i have had it too and its like swallowing broken bottle, keep ure fluids up and take paracetamol regularly

hope all are well

lindsay


----------



## SBB

Hi


Here's some pics of Frank jnr.

Love Sadie


----------



## donn1

SBB

frank is absolutely gorg he looks so contented and peaceful, 

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

sadie- you have got a wee beautie there,he is just so gorgeous,  

chip-thanks for the warning of ohss,not 100% sure what to look for,was told about feeling sick and very tired and belly swelling,what was your 1st signs?

ranweli xxxx


----------



## donn1

ranwell

diarrhoea, put on 10 pounds in 2 days,  distende abdomen and hard too touch, breathless and acute left ovary pain, pain worse than child birth!!
hope i dont scare u, 
lindsay


----------



## JJ1980

Wow Ranweli!  That's some collection of follies you've got there!  Can I share some of them please?  

Mrs Hoopy  - Understand how disappointed you are but really does only take one so please keep up that PMA girl!  The ones which didn't fertilise were the weak ones so now you're left with the cream of the crop!  

Sadie - Love the pics!  

Mrs R - Would be good to have a cycle buddy again!  

Lou-e - Did mention the drugs mix up at review but no offers of a freebie !  Hope you're keeping well.

Emmy - Thanks for the offer of drugs.  May come in handy.  Think I will be on the same protocol as you were next time.  Was on short one the first time and it didn't work but apparently this one has Letrozole too to give an initial boost which I didn't have before coz they didn't think I'd need it!  

Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

jen-yes sure hun   ,you can have the discomfort too   ,great to hear your thinking about next go,


----------



## mrsmac

sadie - your boy is gorgeous!  Must be so proud  

mr & mrs hoopy - hope all goes well with et. Remember what you told me, best things come in threes!  

ranwelli - wow! Amazing result, honey. Chuffed for you  

Sorry, just quick update, more bloods at GRI today. Still no ovulation surge so back again Friday. Come on body, please work! Embies are waiting!!! 


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, just checking in on you all.........


mrs mac - sending you good vibes for that surge     good luck for friday

jen - sounds like a plan, we can keep each other sane.....or should that be insane??  

sadie - luv the pics of little Frank, he's adoreable, you must be proud as punch 

lindsay - how u feeling pet? think I'm on the mend....the paracets & penicillan are kicking in 

ranweli - wow you've got busy ovaries hunni!!! sounds great & its all coming along nicely!! Keep up the good work 

carrie - good luck & positive vibes coming at you for OTD   

mrs hoopy - come on you, keep that chin up mrs!!!! Those embies are the best of the best & are little fighters, they're the good quality ones which are gonna be sticky ones too  They knew all about your 3's theory & third time lucky....hence the reason that one of them is gonna give you the pleasure of typing those 3 magic letters in jst over 2wks    Thinking of you babes xxx

Well I'm gonna try & get to sleep jst now.......is anyone at GCRM tomorrow evening?  We'll be there around 5.30pm

nite folks, Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Just wanted to wish the Hoopys lots of luck today


----------



## suzee

Hi all, 

Sorry not been posting but have been reading.

Just wanted to wish Mr & Mrs Hoopy luck         

Ranweli - Wow thats a really great clutch of follies there!!  Whatever you're doing keep doing it as you getting it right girl!!     

Sadie - Frank is lovely was welling up looking at his pics as he just perfect!!  

Mrs R -   with GCRM appt today     

Well I;m back at hosp on Tuesday and we'll find out then if the baby has turned, if not it'll be a def C Section.  Not sleeping too good just now, feel like my feet are burning and they're itching like mad!!  Just another delight of pregnancy I suppose  

Sorry for rubbish post but can't seem to concentrate on much these days!!

Hope you all well and      to you all!!

Take care Suzee xxx


----------



## thomasina28

good luck today mr and mrs Hoopy ..... did a wee prayer for your 3 fighters last nite .x         
thomasina x


----------



## bubbles06

hi,

suzee-great to see you posting,have you got a date for csection if thats going to be what u will need,have you got everything ready for the wee twinnies arrival? 

mr and mrs hoopy-sending you lots of          for et today,not long till you will be pupo, 

mrs r-hope appt at gcrm goes well ,iam there tomorow at 11am,for second scan, 

not much to say today,just been drinking plenty of water and having milk,hoping alls well at scan tomorrow,  ,

ill be back on later to hear mr and mrs hoopys fab news,

ranweli xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just wanted to say first of all a BIG THANK YOU for all your support yesterday was a bad day  and your support helped me see the light(sounds like a greeting card  ) we are offically pupo now with two embies on board one 8/10 and the other 10/10 so all the  is back outcome day the 18 march  so hoping and praying this is our time

mrs r i will def take you up on your offer especially for the crying  and the moaning 

ranweli what a fantastic clutch of eggs you have there good luck tomorrow hopefully ec will be monday 

again thanks everyone
a very   mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs Hoopy:  CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!!!      that your 2 little embies snuggle in tight for a 9 month adventure.  Take care of yourself and try not to go  nuts in the next 2 weeks


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi carrie
me and nuts are lile peaches and cream only not as nice  

mrs hoppyxx


----------



## hoopy74

i will echo what mrs hoopy said also, we both feel much better today. really was worried that 2 were not going to make it and that would have been a disaster.
10/10 fabulous and 8/10 pretty darn good so      and       really really hope this is our time.
a good news day today, again thanks from both of us for support


----------



## bubbles06

mr and mrs hoopy- congrats on being pupo,and fantastic news on your eggs,best quality   ,sending you lot of      ,and     that 18th march will be your day.


----------



## Cars

Mr and Mrs Hoopy Congratulations !!!


----------



## Mrs R

Well done the Hoopy's .....sounds like 2 good 'uns you've got there  
Positivity is the name of the game now.....roll on 18th March!!   

Ranweli - how did you get on today?

suzee - luvly to hear from you, not long now til your twinnies arrive.....you all prepped? Good luck for tues babes xx

Well I appear to be on the mend  throat is feeling a bit more normal now.
We were at GCRM today for DH's SA....get results tomorrow, I've also got dates in the diary for getting started......14th April for Scan & Bloods and all being well I'll start my stimms on 17th April.....not that far away.....eeeeek! 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Did the HPT this morning -    
Heartbroken...I really thought it had worked.  Will work on pulling myself together before going to GCRM tomorrow for the offical test.  Just really, really sad


----------



## Amber

Sorry for jumping in but just wanted to say to Carrie that I had a negative hpt the day before my official test date and look at me now. Don't give up all hope!

Really hoping you get the positive tomorrow,

A x


----------



## whippet

Carrie so sorry honey but it may just be too early   result different tomorrow  

Mr and Mrs Hoopy PUPO well done and fab grades now PMA PMA PMA   

Lou-e sorry no pic I am no good at that stuff so rely on dh and with him on nights and baby he cant multi task any further at mo  

Mrs R glad thrat bit better hope all goes well for DH results tgoday and your right your next tx just around corner hope GCRM work their magic for you too.

Ranweli hoping scan goes well   

Suzee last trimester heavy going but so worth it hang in there honey  

love to all I missed

whippet x


----------



## Cars

Carrie d-       Hope you get a different resul tommorow


----------



## Carrie D

Thanks GG's for your posts! To pass the time today (and thinking about Amber's post) I've started a new poll asking who has received a BFN when testing early and gone on to get a BFP. If you'd like to take it, here's the link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180573.0

Carrie D x


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

jen - i'm sorry you weren't able to get some more positive feedback from your review but at least the gcrm have an alternative plan for your next cycle.  and you never know, it could be that the short flare protocol suits you perfectly!      

little sunshine - stacey egg-shared at the gcrm last year but she hasn't been on here in a while.  i'm not sure if anyone else has and i'm afraid i don't know much about it.  

mrs r - i'll never understand football fans - queuing for 2 hours in the cold when you should have been in bed looking after your tonsils!  

carrie - i'm really sorry that it's not the result you were hoping for.    things can change though...

mrs hoopy - try not to feel down about having 3 embryos.  out of the 8 that you had after ec, did they tell you how many were mature enough to inject?  only two-thirds of ours were good enough for icsi during our tx and if you had say 5 injected, then to have 3 fertilise is brilliant!  please keep your pma up and think only about the best possible outcome for the next two weeks.               and take on board what mrs mac has reminded you...  oops, just realised that you're now pupo!!!  yay!!!  see, little fighters those 3!  stay sane and stay positive!    

lou-e - i had no idea you're a midwife!  i'll be coming to you with all my questions from now on...  

thomasina - you'll definitely get a few pictures to take away from your first scan!  

ranweli - what fantastic follicles!!  well done girl!!  do as they say and drink bucket-loads of milk and water and lots of extra protein (a steak a night should do it!) to help you fend of any threatening ohss.  (another sign to watch out for is drinking loads of fluids but not weeing much.)  and keep a hold of that hot water bottle, it seems to be working!  what a brilliant lining too!  looks like you're a perfect icsi candidate...          

sadie - aww, frank junior is just gorgeous!  we've been getting really curious recently about which of us our baby is going to look like, whether he'll have my eyes, dh's ears, granny's nose!!  

mrs mac - hope you get that surge today.    

suzee - hope your little breach bub has turned by tuesday.    our baby flipped back and forth for a few weeks but he seems to have now settled head down.  


hi to everyone else!


wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

carrie its never over till its over, hang in there x


----------



## Mrs R

carrie thinking of you hunni  maybe, jst maybe things will change  

wishing - I'll never learn will I, me & my footie eh  I'm sure you're little one will be a wee cracker!

whippet - I'm feeling bit better thanks, hope you & bubbs are doing good, you had me laughing about your dh's lack of multi-tasking.....its a man thing 

ranweli - any news luv?

hoopies -         

phoned GCRM for DH's results & they are really good, looks like his swimmers are of olympic standard this time.....because his results are varying so much we're still gonna be doing ICSI though 
Roll on 14th April til we're on the bandwagon for real!!

hiya to everyone else....hope you all have a great weekend!
Mrs R xx


----------



## thomasina28

Carrie it could be a positive with bloods result .xx  

Jen thats great news about your dh swimmers eh, im looking forward to a success story for you in april .x  

Mr and Mrs Hoopy congratulations on being pupo        for a great result


suzzie how exciting your twinnies will be here soon , its amazing ! x

ranwelli how are you doing ? 

Lindsay  , havent seen you on lately ,im sure you are just doing fine tho xx


emmypops how are you ?


everyone ive missed sorry but im at my work and dodging this inbetween customers ! 
p.s is there a MRS R AND A RANWELLI? OR IS IT SAME PERSON , as i think ive never wished mrs r well ? i just loose track and was quite convinced it was one person , so i must trulky apologise if im darn stoopid !!!!!

thomasina x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls and Mr H

Hoopies - Well done on being PUPO      hope u can keep each other sane for the next 2 weeks  

Carrie - So sorry honey but I have heard loads of stories about BFNs that turn into BFPs so hang on in there til tomoro         

Thomasina - I think they call it "babybrain" - you'll encounter this more and more as the months go on     Mrs R and Ranweli are 2 completely separate people and you actually called Mrs R "jen" in your persos       

Mrs R - Great results for Mr R - you can start the official countdown now 

Ranweli - Hope ur scan went well todasy and you are all set for Monday   

Hope u all have lots of plans for the weekend ! It is my mum's 70th birthday on Sunday so she is taking 12 of us to Buchanan Arms in Drymen fo lunch - then we are taking the kids swimming afterwards - should be fun  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

emmy - official countdown has begun  have a lovely time with the family on sunday, you always get nice food in the Buchannan Arms, enjoy 

thomasina -        I'm gonna blame your preggie hormones for your moments of insanity      I thought you were meaning me in your previous post when your wrote Jen , its so hard to keep up isnt it? Like Emmy was saying me & Ranweli are indeed 2 different people 
how you keeping?

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

great news at scan today,we have a good range of sizes,1 big one at 18mm,then rest are a mix of 16mm, quite alot at 15mm,then 14mm,13mm and the smallest at 10,so hcg is on sunday night 7:30 for egg colletion on tuesday morning also endometrium is 12.4 so everything looking good,the 18mm is on my left ovary and is a whopper,reason for all the discomfort, ,only kidding,iam so happy all is well but now come the nerves for ec,   .

thomasina-same as mrs r said i will let you off,  ,its fine hun,its so busy on here ill still get confused sometimes, 

carrie-as they say dont give up hope and so     will be the best result for you, 

wishing-iam on the ohss watch,been drinking loads of water and weeing alot too,cant stop ,also steak is going down well and dh is enjoying being spoilt each night he loves all meat,me iam more of a salad and potatoe girl but fully relishing the sirloins.  ,not long now to the wee ones arrival and you can check who his is like, 

gonna go and have a decaff tea now and will be back on later,


----------



## Mrs R

fab news Ranweli 

Dont you be stressing about EC, the first time is always a bit daunting but honestly the thought of it is worse than the reality. I actually quite enjoyed the whole sedation bit...  it was like dinking a bottle of voddie....all warm & fuzzy with periods of black out!  You'll be fine babes 

Happy HCG jabbing for sun & enjoy your jab free day on monday 

Mrs R xx


----------



## thomasina28

right emmy set me right here .........
there is a Mrs R , a  Ranwelli and a Jen ( 3 differant people ? ) OMG IM GOING MAD .
Thomasina  x 
i know Jen is a young lady with a wee glittery fairy on her postings , but  i thought mrs r and mrs ranwelli were one and same ....oops sorry


----------



## JJ1980

Oh Thomasina you're in some muddle!    Yep I'm the one with the wee glittery fairy and there is a Ranweli and a Mrs R!  Imagine what you'll be like in 9 months!

Mrs R - I am lovin the cycle buddies plan.  When do you reckon you'll be starting?

Ranweli - You're doing so well and honestly I loved the EC!  Like Mrs R says it all passes in a bit of a dream and since you've got so many follies you shouldn't need to worry about getting eggs so just relax and enjoy!  Made me feel a wee bit special all snug under the duvet!  Wasn't aware of anything at all so don't stress.

Emmy - Enjoy your weekend.  Going out for a few drinks tomorrow night - the health kick hasn't started yet!  

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - Many congrats on being PUPO with 2 top class embies!     Really glad you're back in a happy place.  I'm feeling v positive for you two this time.   

Wishing - Not long now for you!  Hope you are keeping well. 

Carrie - Sorry to hear your result today.  Praying for a change of result for you tomorrow.  

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Mrs Ranweli (  ) Glad to hear about all your follies - as Mrs R and Jen said the EC is really nothing to worry about and is actually quite relaxing and enjoyable - I knew nothing about it until I woke up  

Thomasina - I think u have got us all sussed now - hang in there - its just the hormones    

Love and hugs to all u lovely ladies and Mr H  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Hi all,

Just looking for a wee bit of advice, I went for my first ever reiki session last night and the person doing it said that she feels theres something wrong with my left ovary and fallopian tube( only DH diagnosed with low sperm count). She said to demand a laparoscopy from my gp and seemed adamant that there was something wrong, she then did reflexology and i was in agony on the points she said were connected to my left ovary and tube. This person new nothing at all about me just having been through icsi. Anyway she then went on to ask if i have lost somebody lately, that my emotional wellbeing was like it had been through a trauma. Anyway  my question to my FF is, can i request a laparoscopy from my GP ??( she said for me to take control over my body and that i am entitled to have this procedure!!) has anyone any thoughts on this, my mind is mush!

Sorry for the me me me  post!


----------



## bubbles06

cars-hi hun,didnt want to read and run,but sorry i dont know the answer to your question,sure one of others will be able to help you,

take care,

ranweli xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Cars,

What a strange experience...I'm thinking that if you tell your GP that you want a laparoscopy because your reiki therapist said so, s/he will think you're  .  If you really believe it could be true, then I wonder if you could describe some symptoms which would lead the GP to recommending a laparoscopy.  Be careful though as this is surgery and done under a general, so take care of yourself first and only do something you feel 100% confident about.  Carrie D x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Congrats on PUPO. Hey that the best result you guys could have. I had on 10/10 and one 9/10 when I had transfer so all looking really positive. Keep up that PMA both of you I will be keeping evreything crossed for you 2 for 2ww.            

Carrie- Try to not give up hope. My freind had BFN on the same day as test on the sme urine sample at GCRM then testes positive at clinic and had her wee girl 5 weeks ago. I will pray that yours is the same.  

Ranweli- Looks like you go great wee bunch of follies that will give you a great wee clutch of eggies. Good luck for EC tuesday.

MrsR- Fab news about your DH SA and so pleased you getting started mid April. Really won't be long now.

Em- Have a fab time for mums birthday sounds like it will be great family celebration.

Thomasina- Pregnacy brain is horrendous I still don't have mine back.

Wishing- Really won't be long now till you see your wee one. It really is amazing if not tiring too but wouldn't change it for world.

Whippet- Sounds like you having fun just like me hands full.

Jen- Hi how you after other day. Try to keep chin up I know it hard when you get disappointing news but sending you positive vibes for future cycles.

Anyway you all must think I am mad posting at this yime but junior been up since 2am and not settled. He in pram murrmuring away and think he got wee bit colic but trying hard not to nurse him. He not crying just not sleeping either. Wee minx. Anyway lack of sleep par for course.

Will update list as best I can given my sleepy brain.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- Officially PUPO OTD 18th March 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts Bloods and scan 14th April 2009

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Prostap 12th Feb- Stimming Feb 2009 EC 10th March 2009

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM  Moving on to donor eggs

Sandee- GCRM- Starting Feb 2009 Donor Eggs

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells.

mrsmac- GRI 3 frosties FET Waiting for ET March

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## sillymilly

Hi Folks!

Carrie - hope you get a positive today!! 

Cars - yes you can demand a laparoscopy from your gp. only thing is you will be put onto a waiting list first to see a gynacologist who then has to refer you for the procedure. Personally if you know there is s.thing wrong and you can do so go private.
Last year in Jan I started having severe back pain - so bad that I could hardly walk I had had a laparoscopy the year before for ? ovarian cysts which was confirmed - although they couldnt remove due to severe endo. Although I was supposed to get injections to try and reduce teh endo and never ever received them!!! down to my gp's error! 
Anyways I went like this for months until I thought whether there could be a connection as the pain was on same side as so called cyst, went to my gp who said right ok its possible and put me on list 6-8wk for gyn then obviously the wait for lap so I took it into my own hands as I had enoough and went to nuffield for private scan! turns out from the scan I had two 14cm cysts one on each side which were pressing on the nerves on my lower spine. From this I was then put straight onto lap list and had them removed in nov on nhs! So all I paid for was scan - but it took out the 6-8 week waiting list and the wait to get put onto surgery list.
A laparoscopy is fine - it lasts about 45mins and you are under a general. I felt hadly any pain when i came round and was fine with no pain at all after! 

I think when it comes to fertility issues sometimes its better to take the bull my the horns and overstep nhs. I hope you find this helpful!!! 

silly milly


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie d good luck today sending you loads of      

cars not sure if you can ask for the lap and dye before we were allowed to go on the nhs waiting list we had to have one as part of the investigations although mrh samples had already come back we havd to wait 6mnths so i think your doctor has to refer you to yoir local hospital which you have to wait for appoinment and then he decedides if you need one and then onto another waiting list as somebody says if this is to long you might look at going private and iam not sure of the costs  

mrs r that is great news mrs you both must be onto gold this time   and thanks ref 18/03 hopefully a good news day all round and some thing we can look back on to with a  smile 

ranweli what a great clutch of follies good luck on tuesday although as everyone says it is really ok you get to talk rubbish sleep and moan and everyone makes excuses for you  

jen sorry you never got all the answers from the gcrm as you were looking for and as you know i am an advocate of the number three being lucky and it wil be for you two mrs 

sadie hope frank is feeling better and you managing to grab some sleep

whippet i can hardly believe that margaret  is getting so big already  how are you settling into your routine

sorry for anyone ive missed hope you are  all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Gals & Guy,

Sadly the BFN did not change - it was confirmed this morning.  Had a bit of a bubble in the GCRM car park   but am doing better now.  Like Cars I'm heading off to Ninewells next time, but I'll give it a few months I think.

 to all.

Carrie D x


----------



## bubbles06

carrie-so sorry hun,take time out from txt and have lots of cuddles from dh, 

mrs hoopy-how r u?hope your keeping the    up,the message of support for my ec nerves are helping,but iam sure monday night will be a different story,


----------



## wishing...

carrie, i'm so sorry.  remember we're all here for you.  

w x


----------



## mrsmac

carrie - so sorry to hear your news. Take some time out to look after each other. Wishing you best of luck for your next attempt   

ranweli - good luck for Monday  

mr & mrs hoopy - PUPO! Congratulations! how's your 2ww going?  

wishing - hope all is well with you and baby wishing! Do you remember what day FET was for you? Ours will be day 15 of 26 day cycle. Does that sound right  


Have been waiting on ov surge for what feels like an eternity. At clinic again yesterday. Long story, short - embies will be defrosted on Monday. Phone around 3pm for results, then all going well, FET on Tuesday   
Not really understanding the wait.

Hi to all ggs  

mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Carrie - So sorry honey it is all so unfair  

Ranweli - Good luck for EC Tues   

MrsMac - Good luck for FET Tues   

Mrs H - How is the 2ww going ?

Sadie - Your wee boy is absolutely gorgeous - hope all is well  

Hope u r all having a good weekend 

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Carrie- So sorry that you got bad news. Wish you all the luck in the world for your cycle at Ninewells.

mrsmac- Think the delay is because after you ovulate and egg would fertilise normally in fallopian tube and take 5-7days to reach your womb so they would want to put them back at the right time so that your natural hormones at right level and womb at right time to accept them for implantation. Hope that makes sense. Anyway good luck for Monday for thaw and get them back in right place on Tuesday.

Em- Thanx dear. Hope you having great weekend. I took wee Frank on his first shopping trip today into Ayr. Bought him some books and nursery rhyme CD's as his mummy not quite up to speed with all the words. Also went to Primark just to buy some cheap clothes to tide me past the next few weeks to see if I can get my normal clothes on. Tummy still very tender so squeezing myself into jeans not really an option, got some linen trousers and bigger jeans so will see how i get on with them.

MrsHoopy- Am just going to bed got wee man off to sleep. DH is doing 6am feed tomorrow so I will at least get 4 hours in am from 6-10am. Hope 2ww going okay it is a killer hope MrH looking after you am sure he is, thinking of you two loads and saying lots of       for you. Will send a txt to the big man.

Hi to everyone else. Am bushed and going to bed.

Love Sadie


----------



## Cars

Carrie d - I am so sorry, this is a hearbreaking journey we are on,    the only thing that helped me was booking an appointment to get back on the rollercoaster again. It will be our turn someday to be mummys, its just taken a little longer to get there! 

Hoopys       for you 

Mrs Mac- Best of luck for Tuesday. remember to stock up on whole milk, brazil nuts and pineapple juice ! 

Ranweli- I promise you will come around from the ec on Tuesday and think is that it? I was nervous a well but I have no hesitations about doing it now!

Love to everyone


----------



## sandee2002

Hy All,

Just got cut off. A quick question regarding the GCRM. When the do ET, are you able to see it on a monitor and is it a doctor the does the transfer or a nurse?
So sorry  carrie
regards
sandy


----------



## whippet

Sandy yes you can see it on a screen but it is only a white flicker that you can see. It was a nurse who attempted to do my et but was unable so a doctor took over (doctor was present throughout) hope this helps.

Mrs Hoopy PUPO    with regards a routine the routine is Margaret is the boss and we all just fall into line   early days for routine.

Carrie so sorry honey   

Need to dash someone awake

whippet x


----------



## JJ1980

Sandy - I didn't have a screen at my ET at GCRM.  Both nurse and doctor there for it.  

Carrie - Very sorry to hear your news.  It's the worst feeling ever.    We're all here for you if you need us.

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, quick question,   ,

iam to take my hcg jab(ovitrelle) at 7:30 tonight for egg collection on tuesday,do you have to inject straight from be taken out of the fridge or has it to warm to room temperature before hand

ranweli xxx


----------



## Cars

ranweli, i took mine straight away   not sure if that was correct or not!


----------



## mrsmac

ranweli - took mine straight away too. No discomfort, problems afterwards   Try not to worry about ec. Not a bit as bad as you expect it to be.

cars - whole milk, brazil nuts, pine juice. Should I be drinking / eating these now or after transfer? What exactly do they do?  

sadie - thanks for explanation. Makes more sense now  

emmy - thanks for good luck wishes  


Having a lazy day. Involves FF, reading, watching tv, eating and not much else  

Some advice if you don't mind, ladies. I go to salsa dancing for 3-4 hours a week. Should I give it a miss after et or keep up the exercise? Did anyone else exercise during 2ww? Did you just go to work then straight home? 


mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac, these are all suppose to help with implantation, think whole organic milk for protein, a couple of glasses a day, handful of brazil nuts a day and a glass of pineapple juice not from concentrate are supposed to have selenium which aids implantation. These are just tips i picked from ff along the way. I would give up the salsa for the couple of weeks just to be on the safe side, although i know if you exercise regularly they say that you can continue to do so, its a personal choice really


----------



## Mrs R

popping in to say hi 

what a weekend with this awful weather, it doesnt know what to be doing!! 

Carrie - so sorry  Remember the majority of us know how horrible a time this is so feel free to have a rant & get it all out on here   Thinking of you xx

ranweli - I took my HCG straight from the fridge both times, good luck for your tonight

sadie - hope little Frank is allowing you some shut eye, I'm sure you forgive him though Thanks for updating me on the list 

mrs mac - good luck for monday's big defrost & for FET, this IS the one  If it were me I'd miss the salsa classes for the 2ww, dont want those embies shoogled about too much, take things easy

cars - do you have any pain in the area the reiki therapist mentioned? I've got endo & had various cysts & complications due to endo resulting in me having 2 laparoscopies over the years. Its not something I'd recommend unless you feel yourself that something isnt right in that area. Everyone recovers differently from laps depending what they've had done during the surgery......1st time I'd quite a bit done & it took me 6wks to recover, 2nd time I was feeling better within 10dys.

Mrs Hoopy - hope you've had a nice reaxing weekend, keeping you in my prayers 

Mr Hoopy - I went to that shambolic display that they called football yesterday .....still raging so I'm not even going into it!!!! 

Jen - I'm at GCRM on 14th April for scan & bloods & all going to plan I'll start stimming on the 17th april  any idea of dates yourself yet?

A big hello to everyone else, enjoy whats left of the weekend folks!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Not exactly sure of dates yet.  Hoping to start not this period but the next one which will be in about 6 weeks.  My cycle varies a couple of days each month but by my reckoning it should be round about 20th April so stimms a couple of days after.  Looks like we will be buddies!  

MrsMac - I would give the salsa a miss if I were you and give your body as much rest as possible.

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

evening ladies and mr hoopy, 

wel hcg jab went well,was expecting it to be sore and sting but felt nothing, ,

jen-so happy for you to be starting txt again and   this will be the one for you, 

mrs mac-i too follow the others opinions about rest over the 2ww,you dont want to jiggle your wee embies around too much ,all the best for the big thaw on monday and et on tuesday  

mrs R-hi,this weather has been so awful,need some sun, , not long till your on the txt rollercoaster again,   

cars-thanks for advice hun,how r u? 

well ladies off to watch wild at heart,have sky plus so its recording,great invention,  ,

ranweli xxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi everyone,

Thanks so much for all your nice posts. It's incredible how much this site helps even when the news is not what you wanted to hear.  Cars, I think you are right about getting the next Tx sorted.  I told Dr Harrold at Ninewells I'd call him to let him know if it was successful or not.  I'll call him tomorrow and we'll see how that goes.  I need to get the   back as had quite a night last night.  After staying away from the booze for months, I went out with my brother and DH and had way too much to drink.  It wasn't a good idea...made me depressed, I felt sick and spent most of the day with a hangover  

We have an exciting week coming up on GG's...lots of you lovely ladies on the final leg!  I'll keep everything crossed for you. 

Ranweli - Best of luck for EC on Tuesday.  You'll be amazed at how pleasant the "conscious sedation" is.  Shame you fall asleep and only have a few seconds of bliss and then it's all over!  God, I sound like a junkie!!!

Hoopies - Hope you are doing well in your 2WW and that those 2 lovely embies are snuggling in tight    

Mrs Mac - Good luck with FET!  

Thomasina & Lindsay - Hope you gals are doing ok 

 to everyone.

Carrie D x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie d i am so sorry about your result and my god do i know abot the booze  i spent the two weeks after my last attempt pi**ed the whole time crying  and snorting like  a mad woman before i had to give my self a good shake    i am glad your thinking about starting again ninewells is an excellent clinic my cousin is a geneticis(i cant even spell it  ) and she done some of her training there in there and  said they were the most proffessional and honest she had worked with so     for ninewells  

ranweli good luck with ec YOU WILL BE FINE MRS   enjoy your jab free day and the gcrm do brillant toast and tea 

mrs mac good luck today hope those wee frosties are defrosting nicely and your getting all set for et tomorrow i would take the advice of everyone else and no salsa for the tww i would aslo start the ivf/icsi diet of milk/brazil nuts/pineppale juice straight away so that those embies have someting to eat when they get in there 

thanks sadie i really hope this is our time to      

whippet you can tell i dont have children i asked my sil the same question and she looke at me like i had gone    as well she said the only routine they had was high they had to jump  

wishing how are you feeling when do you give up work

mrs r glad you got all your date sorted out when do you go on holiday cant be long now

well the 2ww not really affecting me yet  (liarr!!! ) but still trying to be really postive weecaz asked if i had named my embies so called "stick" and  " or else" still getting some cramping after ec and when i put the pessaries in but that is the only thing i am going back to work on wednesday before i drive myself completely    i think all those drugs have affected my brain i cant believe i have done it but i have made homemade scones this morning and i am looking through cookbook think mmhhhh what else    
anyway bet go and check on my scones

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sandee2002

Hy All

Another question to anyone this applies to, which day of your period did you start prognova? And how long were you on it?

Regards
Sandy


----------



## bubbles06

just wanted to pop in to say to mrs mac,wishing her all the best for her wee eggies today and the    the big thaw has gone well,


----------



## sillymilly

Hi all!!!

d day is nearly here for 1st apt - only 4 days to go eeeek! 
Good luck ranweli and mrs mac, lets here how you get on.

Whats this about brazil nuts? im curious 

luv and luck to all

sillym


----------



## Carrie D

Can this process get any crueler?  When I went for my test at GCRM on Saturday I asked Pat to take blood as I told her that when I had my ectopic I showed a negative test for more than a week past my AF due date before it turned positive.  She just called and sure enough, there is HCG in my blood.  Not enough to make me normally pregnant, it's just 9.5, but enough to show that either I was pregnant and soon will not be or that it will be another ectopic pregnancy.  I've to go back tomorrow morning for a second test to see what is happening.  I just want this cycle over so I have closure.

Carrie D x


----------



## emmypops

Oh Carrie I am so sorry - you just want closure don't you - I had a similar experience with my chemical pg - I   that it is not ectopic     Let us know how you get on  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi everyone. 

I have been reading your posts and I am sending lots of     to everyone. I was wondering if anyone out there could give me a little advice. i just had my ovarian assessment done today bloods not due back til next week but Pat at GCRM said that i had 5 follies which is at the low end. I was just wondering how many you ladies had at the ovarian assessment prior to the stimulation. Any help would be appreciated I am worrying myself sick now as i have been told ivf is my only option.


----------



## JJ1980

Carrie - Hope you get everything sorted out.  These bodies of ours are a nightmare eh!  And know what you mean about the drunk and depressed thing - I went out with my friends and spent most of the night after 10pm crying and the worst thing was neither of them knew I and didn't want to tell them so they had no idea what on earth was wrong with me!    

Sandy - Not sure about Prognova.  Is that definitely what it's called?  

Mrs Hoopy - Glad you're trying to stay sane.  Lovin the names!

Ranweli - Best of luck for tomorrow.  Am sure everything will go smoothly for you.  

Littlesunshine - I had ovarian assessment before I started. Don't remember discussing number of follicles at it so can't help I'm afraid.  Don't stress about it though - that's what the drugs are for! 


Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## littlesunshine09

Thanks Jen but is the ovarian assessment not an indication of how good you will respond to the ivf treatment?? I am stressing as I don't know what it all means.


----------



## mrsmac

carrie - so so unfair. Trying to deal with the grief a failed treatment brings is hard enough. I hope tomorrow brings the closure you need. Thinking of you   

sillymilly - 4 days in counting, honey   brazil nuts contain selenium, which helps implantation of embryos. Taste rotten but worth persevering with  

ranweli - I so appreciate your message.......lovely   can't wait to hear how many eggs you get tomorrow  

sandee - sorry, don't know bout that drug  

mrs hoopy - you wee domestic goddess   Very impressed!  

jen - sounds like your treatment will be in the middle of Spring. Time of new beginnings and growth usually  

mrs R - not long til treatment starts for you  

cars - thanks for your advice. Much appreciated  


Phoned clinic this afternoon. Out of our 3 embies, only 1 survived the thaw   Really hope it's strong enough to transfer tomorrow  
Acupuncture arranged for before and after, trying all we can to make it feel welcome, including those dodgy brazil nuts, milk and pine juice! YUK! 


mrsmac
x


----------



## littlesunshine09

Mrs Mac - I know it is hard but try to stay positive!! It only takes one and remember quality not quantity. Lots of     to you. Let us know how you get on tomorrow. 

Carrie- I am so sorry you have had a rough time of it. Take it easy and make sure ur getting lots of tlc. 


Sandee- sorry I can't help you as i am just at the start of this process. 

Cars- how are you getting on any more news from Ninewells? 

Mrs R- how is the zoladex going- I have my first injection this week- got my ovarian assessment today it showed the endo up so i def need to do the zoladex.

Good luck to everyone else that i have missed. 

I know Jen was very helpful when she said that no one mentioned the follies at the ovarian assessment at gcrm but I was wondering if anyone else had been told that 5 follies in the ovarian assessment stage was low and what this means for me. I am surely driving myself   .


----------



## Cars

little miss sunshine- i thought ovarian assesment was to check if there was anything noticably wrong, ie tubes hidden or fibroids? I dont think pat told me how many follicles i had. Sorry i am not any help hope some one else can help, if you are still worried, ring pat back and aske her thats what you are paying them for!

Hope you are keeping positive hoopies     

Mrs Mac, i had my brazil nuts in cadbury cholocate mousse! Praying your little embie is a fighter and the transfer goes ok xx

Carrie d- I am sorry you are going through this, its such a hard process   

Ranweli, best of luck for tomorrow xx   

Love to everyone xx


----------



## bubbles06

good evening  everyone,

well thats me just had a bath,iam ok the now,not too nervous  ,thankyou ladies for all the support,iam sure am just over reacting, ,we have to leave at 5:30 in the morning so it will be long day for us,

little miss sunshine-hope pat puts your mind at rest tomorrow, 

cars-thankyou hun for the  .

jen-thankyou too for support,hoping ive got lots of eggies too    

sorry short post tonight going to have a drink and a biscuit before the fast begins,

love ranweli xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone 

not too much news from me other than more irregular bleeding......gee thanks Zoladex!!! 
Roll on April 17th til I get stimming 

ranweli - good luck for EC tomorrow  

littlemiss - ovarian assessment in usually a blood test to measure a particular hormone, it gives them an indication of how you will respond to the stim drugs. I think 'normal' is classed as between 5 -15 if I remember correctly. Dont stress about it, I'm sure they'll jst alter your drugs accordingly.
Are you going to be on Zoladex for 3mths before TX? I've found it not too bad apart from insomnia, irregular bleeding & a few headaches but everyone reacts differently so you might not have these  Good luck for your zolly jab.....its a bit stingy but you'll be fine

mrsmac - sending that little embie tons of positive vibes     I really hope you're ET goes ahead, keep us posted 

carrie - awww hunni 'm so sorry this is dragging on for you  Just make sure you get everything checked out. Thinking of you, stay strong  

sillymilly - soon be your turn on this crazy bandwagon 

mrs hoopy - or should that be Mrs Kipling  How did the scones turn out? make anything else nice? Make sure you take thing easy when you're back at work  It is indeed not long til our hols.....I cant wait, we're off to Lodon next thurs for 3dys then home for 1 day before flying out to Tenerife....I need some winter sunshine  I'll be around jsut long enough to hear of your good news   

jen - if you're gonna be around the 20th april then we'll jst be a few dys apart  we can syptom spot together & slowly go insane   

well folks I better catch some zzzzzzzz's
ciao for now
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- Good luck today for EC. Hope you get loads of wee eggies.      . Bet you can hardly believe you at this stage after all the waiting you and DH did.

Mrs Hoopy- Scones sound great. Hope they turned out nice. 

Mr H- Hope you are well and enjoying the scones too.

mrsmac- I will say a   that your wee embie is a strong wee one and that it gets to snuggle in where it belongs.

MrsR- Have a great time in London and tenerife sounds fab and am sure just what you will need before treatment starts.

LS09- Try not to worry too much am sure that they will adjust the drugs accordingly to suit you. 5 follies are better than no follies as this is just what you have in a normal month without drugs to stimulate you to make more. Even if during treatment that was all you had there could still potentially be more than 1 egg in each follicle. If you really that worried I would phone the clinic as stressing over it is not good for you at any point in treatment if you have any worries no matter how trivial I would phone them as that what you are paying for. Good luck with jab!

Carrie- So sorry you having crap time it really is so tough on you this rollercoaster. Sending you a great big hug.  

Sillym- Good luck with 1st appt really exciting for you.

Sandee- I was on prognova during treatment. Different for me as I didn't have to downreg my body does it naturally when I stop HRT. But you would have your prostap injection to downreg and then get a clinic appt to come back to start prognova. But am not sure what kind of cycle you are having. I was on it through cycle and right up till 12th week of pregnancy.

Jen- Hi howz you? Not long now then and maybe you will hae cycle buddy with MrsR.  

Cars- Sending you   thoughts for Ninewells.

Em- How did the party for your mum go?

Well wee Frank jnr has had a good couple of nights and has slept quite well. I have managed to get about 3-4 hrs sleep all be it broken between feeds, so am feeling better as far as tiredness goes. Hope it continues although am sure we will still have good and bad nights. He a wee star.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my god sadie that wean of yours is really good to you 3/4 hrs sleep he is spoiling you  

carrie i am so sorry to hear about your hcg i had the same thing with my chemical the last time and it was hellish and cruel and made the bfn so much more harder to accept fingers and toes crossed that the levels drops today and lets you get closure  

lmso09 i am not sure why pat mentioned your follies at your asessment as it is usually to check your bloods to show how you would respond to drugs and to check that you do produce follies and that there is no growths on your womb give her a phone to ask and put your mind at rest your paying alot of money for there expertise which is meant to relax you 

sandee hope asdies answer put your mind at easy

mrs mac    mrs that wee embie that survived is a superstar and must have had his ready brek that day  hope et goes well and you will join me on this 2ww b uddie  

emmy how was the party or should i ask about your head   always a good clue to how great the party was that and sore feet  

sillymilly good luck with yout appoinment

mrs r i am so jealous some winter sun my freind is just back last friday and the temp was in the high 90s for the full week she is so brown  

well not sure about my baking skills as never seen so flat a scone now have 2 dozen in a container neither me or mrh  cakie people will have to take them to my mums my brothers would eat anything (hopefully )  thats me 7 days post ec now the madeness reallt begins  

sorry for anyone ive missed hope you are all well 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

mrs mac - sorry, i don't remember what cd day our fet transfer was but sounds like sadie's explained it all. i realise you must be a little disappointed about your thaw but it really does take just the one.    good luck for et today!!  p.s. i'd give the salsa a miss if i were you. the only exercise i did during my 2ww was a daily half-hour stroll through the park and some gentle yoga. there used to be an american yoga centre online that had a page of "fertlity yoga" poses but they seem to have removed the link. here's a link to another site with 3 poses that always crop up if you google fertility yoga... http://www.fertilityfactor.com/alternative_medicine_yoga_postures.html/

ranweli - you're finally there after all your waiting, it must feel pretty unreal! good luck for ec today!! 

sandy - our first et at the gcrm was done by kate with marco there too and we had an ultrasound so could see it all onscreen. our second et was done by marco with collette. since marco had apparently already "mapped out" my uterus (he did our ec) he didn't use an ultrasound and did the whole transfer using some sort of magical second sight! we're now 34 weeks pregnant so don't worry if you don't get a visual image of your embryos at your et! 

jen & mrs r - i think you've chosen a perfect time for your next (successful!) cycles... our baby's due on the 21st of april! i will be sending you both lots of positive vibes from the labour ward at the southern!   

mr & mrs hoopy - how are you both doing? staying positive i hope! when is your otd?  sending you a bucket-load of pma just in case yours is dwindling...

                   
                   
                   
                   
                   

silly milly - good luck for your appointment on friday! 

carrie - i'm sorry you're having such a rough time. i hope you get this morning's results through quickly. 

little sunshine - i'm sorry, i don't remember what kate said about the number of follicles i had during my ovarian assessment scan. they combine whatever they get from the scan with your blood results before they decide what protocol & drugs you'll be on. try not to worry. i have quite a high amh but i don't remember anyone telling me that my scan showed a lot of follicles so i'm not sure how much that matters. 5-15 is the "normal" range for amh but i don't know if that number also refers to the number of follicles they see. 

sadie - glad frank junior's letting you get a wee bit more sleep! we're getting together all the bits & pieces we need for the baby but some things are harder to get than others - i mean, seriously, why do mamas & papas make a changing unit that is too small to fit any of their changing mats!?! (not that we want an overpriced musical or heated changing mat anyway!) it would also be nice if we could find one that doesn't have cartoon characters all over it! i'm sure we'll find one somewhere... 

we have a midwife appointment this afternoon and then another growth scan at the southern tomorrow. i seem to have put on half a stone in the last fortnight and the only thing that's growing is the bump so i'm pretty sure the wee (big!) one has had a major growth spurt!

hi to everyone i've missed!

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just popped on to see how ranweli got on
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sillymilly

Hya girlies!

Just nipped on to see how mrs mac and ranweli got on?

Will pop back on later

xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
thanks for all the messages, ec went really well was a bit nervous before hand,but once the drugs went in dont remember anything till  i woke up to dh saying 16 EGGS!!!!!,cant believe it so happy,even doctor lyall said it was a great batch,tummy is realy sore at the moment got a bit of a waddle going on  ,so iam off for a lie down,embriologist will phone later to tell me how many will be injected,back on soon,

ranweli xxxx


----------



## thomasina28

awe bugger ive just lost my message ! 
thomasina 
its bcoz i stopped to serve a few customers , so hello everyone and sorry 
x


----------



## sandee2002

hy all 
, thanks for the advice. I wont be doing ec as I am a recipient of donor eggs at the gcrm. I am straight on the progynova to make the lining thicker so the embryos "stick". Minefield!!! I hope I get the doc to do my et...
fab number of eggs ranwelli

cheers 
sandy


----------



## whippet

Ranweli fanatastic batch of eggs go rest up and remember the protein well done you   

whippet x


----------



## sillymilly

ranweli - thats fab news!!! looking forward to hearing how you do.... Enjoy resting mrs!!!

xx


----------



## Cars

Ranweli               well done xx remeber to drink lots of water, they say 2-3 litres if you can.

Mrs Mac, I have been praying for you today    

Mrs Hoopy, your half way there! keep up the PMA   

Wishing, hope midwifes appointment goes ok  

Sadie, Thanks for the   

Well, we have had a huge turn of events today at GCRM. We went back for our review and being a total nutcase these days I got the appointment time wrong, I thought it was 12 but it was 11    Anyway amazing the way everything happens for a reason. They checked to see if the consultant would stay on to see us afterwards and she said she would see us after her next appointment, sooooooooooooooooooo we had tea and waited in the waiting area, bored i started looking at the noticeboard and saw a notice saying that Scotland was in urgent need of egg donors and GCRM have an egg sharing programme. I said to DH , would you ever think about that and he was like yeah of course, after what we have been through ! I was really suprised and had said I lloked it up before but didnt think he would be interested, anyway I told him the difference in costs and he was like lets go for it then! So had review and asked her about the egg sharing programme, then she got Pat in and Pat booked our consents appointment and appointment with the counsellor. She then took the necessary bloods for extra screening tests you need for egg sharing. 

So............. we are egg sharing at GCRM and delighted! I keep thinking in mind of the donor being rang and told its her time to start, makes me feel emotional actually. If we were in the donors position we would hope someone would do it for us, we know its not everybodys choice and there is a lot to think about but we think its a good choice for us, would be interested to hear if anyone else has done this or peoples thoughts??

Sorry for the longest post in FF history but so excited     

Cars


----------



## mrsmac

cars - not that I had any doubt, but just shows what a loving, selfless person you must be   You could be making someone else's dreams come true too. That hour late was just meant to be eh?  

ranweli - wow! That's how to do it! 16 eggs is amazing. Look forward to hearing results of your phonecall   

mrs hoopy - Hi 2ww buddy!  

wishing, sillymilly, sadie, mrs r, littlesunshine - thanks so much for your good luck messages. Means the world and really does help  


Had acupuncture at 12.15pm, transfer at 2.10pm, then more acupuncture at 2.40pm. Busy afternoon. Embryo was graded 6/10. That can't be good! Doc said that babies have been born with that start in life, so have to think positive   Officially PUPO! OTD  March 23rd.


mrsmac
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
mrs mac congratulations cycle buddy pupo at long last   please dont look at grading your wee embies as my mum said to me once if someone graded your baby that way you would  them and this is the one we will be pushing prams this time next year    

ranweli what a great number of eggs relax and feet up now mrs get yourself rested for transfer 

cars what a brillant and selfless thing to do  you are giving someone there chance of the dream that we all want its a massive step to take so well done on taking it 

this really is a good news day today   

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just another quick post,
gcrm phoned and out of the 16 eggs, 13 EGGS were mature so have been injected with dh's swimmers, so now just have to wait till tomorrow am to see how many have fertilised,          come on eggies you can do it,


----------



## whippet

Ranweli fantastic news   they do their stuff overnight. Good luck for the phone call tomorrow morning go rest up honey  

whippet x


----------



## littlesunshine09

Thank you to you all for all the positive messages I phoned Pat today and she said I really just need to wait for the bloods to come back so I am trying to keep myself occupied until then. Ivf is really the only shot we have left so here's hoping everything comes back ok with the bloods. 

Ranweli- great news just try to relax and let your dh do the running around for the next 2 weeks. 

Cars- What a wonderful gift to give someone!!! Does that mean you are going to hold off going to ninewells. I  am  this will be your turn. 

Mrs R- Yip like you I am on 3 months of zoladex- I am hoping to be symptom free but i think that might just be wishful thinking. I am finidng it hard enogh waiting on blood test results never mind waiting 3 months to begin. I hope it makes a difference though. Meant to say on my ovarian assessment my endo didn't show up did yours?? 


Mrs Mac and Hoopy sending you lots and lots of     i hope you are surving the 2ww. 

wishing- tha nks for the advice i hope the scan goes well. 

Sadie - I hope Frank Jr lets you get a little shut eye. 


Sorry to anyone I have missed


----------



## littlesunshine09

Sorry Mrs R wrote that wrongly meant to say my endo showed up on the ultrasound and I was asking if yours did too?? That is what I get for typing at speed.


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

Congrats Ranweli - 13 mature eggs is great!  

You're PUPO Mrs Mac - fantastic!     that your little one snuggles in tight.

My cycle has thankfully and finally come to a close.  My HCG levels went way down today and then on the way back from the clinic   arrived.  Just really glad it wasn't ectopic.

Not feeling too positive overall though.  I now have 2 miscarriages, 1 ectopic and now a so-called "chemical pregnancy".  What the hell is wrong with my body?  I've had the standard m/c tests and both me and DH are fine.  I don't know what to do next.  I have never made it to 6 weeks ever, so my body is either rejecting or attacking the embryo or else we keep producing embryos with something seriously wrong with them.  Does anyone have any suggestions of what to do next?  All the recurrent miscarriage specialists seem to be in England.  Are there any in Scotland?  I'm so reluctant to do another round of IVF, get another positive (even if only "chemically") and then lose it.


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi Carrie 

Sending you lots and lots of     . It is so unfair and you have every right to feel a bit down just now. I wish I could help I don't know much about miscarriages as I have never had a BFP. I am hoping someone here might be able to answer your questions. When is your review at the gcrm. Will they be able to give you some advice and maybe some next steps. 

I am really thinking about you and I hope you feel more positive soon. In the mean time take care of yourself. 

xx


----------



## emmypops

Ranweli thats wonderful 16 eggies     Pray that you get lots of lovely embies   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Sorry Ranweli but typed that message much earlierand forgot to post it - now it is miles out of date   

Ranweli - Congrats on the 13 mature eggies and   they all do their stuff tonight so you get good news in the morning  

MrsMac - Congrats on being PUPO - try to remain sane as long as you can - the 2ww is murder   

Carrie D - So sorry honey about all the mcs - I agree that you need to discuss it at your review meeting    I have had 2 mcs and a chem pg but we have never been tested since we did manage to have one baby - good luck with whatever you decide  

Cars - Thats great news about the eggsharing - you will be helping me out by doing that as we are on the list for donor eggs and you will be hurrying things along for us - thankyou ever so much  

Wishing - Hope all goes well with the mw appt and the growth scan  

Mrs H and Sadie - My Mums birthday lunch went really well especially the part where my sister and her partner announced their engagement     We all thought it was never going to happen as she is now 43   They have sinced booked the wedding for 11 Sep and I am a bridesmaid and wee Emily is to be a flower girl - can't wait - I love a good wedding  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- That is fantastic news. What a great wee mother hen you are! I will say lots of   that you wee eggies fertilise nicely and are back with you soon. You must be so excited. Are you doing single embryo transfer?

mrsmac- Good luck for 2ww now you are officially PUPO. Try not to think about grading. I know quite a few folk who got a BFP and now have there babies with grading of that or less. Your wee embie is back where it belongs.

Mrs Hoopy-                             coming your way.

Carrie- Thinkng of you. It really is so unfair this road. Think you right to question what your options are now and maybe ? have you had immune testing done and if GCRM do IV immunoglobulin or is that just at ARGC in London. Dr Taranassi @ ARGC in London has done alot of research in this area but I don't know of anyone in Scotland. Sending you big        .

Cars- If it wasn't for my egg donor I wouldn't have wee Frank. I think you are a very special person to be doing egg share and both of you and your recipient get to benefit. I knew my egg donor but I still think that anyone going through treatment who needs donor eggs will be so grateful to you and your DH for giving them the chance to have their dreams come true. Mine certainly has. 

Sandy- That was the same as me I just started prognova to thicken womb lining and then took it and cyclogest pessaries further in the cycle and till 12 weeks till placenta kicked in. Good luck with cycle.

Em- What wondeful news and what a busy weekend you have had. You must be excited it lovely being a bridesmaid. Glad you're mum had lovely time.

Wishing- Good luck for next growth scan although by sounds of things baby growing well. I got changing mat from the mothercare website. It is just plain white with a cream towelling cover that you nuy separate. Sounds like you getting all ready and is really lovely to hear you so excited.

LS09- Waiting is the hard part of all this hope you're results are good. Try not to worry too much.

Whippet- Howz wee Margaret getting on?

Sillymilly- Hi honey 3 more sleeps to go till your appt.


Hi to everyone else.

Fingers crossed wee Frank jnr sleeps tonight again.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- Officially PUPO OTD 18th March 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts Bloods and scan 14th April 2009

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Prostap 12th Feb- Stimming Feb 2009 EC 10th March 2009 13 eggs mature enough for ICSI

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM  Moving on to donor eggs

Sandee- GCRM- Started prognova in prep for EC

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI Officially PUPO OTD 23rd March 2009

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - I knew you had a great wee store of eggs in there!  Congrats!     

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac Congrats officially pupo      Stay Positive, visulise your little embie getting snuggled up for the long haul! 

Ranweli- That is fantastic news on      

Carrie D - look up the thread - what to ask at your review and print off the questions, ask them everything, if they dont do tests, can they recommend who does, what other options are there? am going to PM you xx

Can I just thank you so much for the positive replies, we are so looking forward to it but i didnt think i would get so much support what would we do without our FF     I AM SO HAPPY


----------



## bubbles06

good morning,
  iam feeling alot better this morning,and had a great sleep last night,got the phone call this morning 8 EGGS have fertilised,the others fertilised abnormaly or not at all, so 8 is a good number,half if what got retrieved  ,next call will be tomorrow to say how many are dividing properly and how many definately being transfered, ET will be friday which is the 13th, so    that is a good sign for me and dh,will try and do some personals now, 


mrs mac-congratulations on being pupo    ,ill not be far behind you,    

carrie-sorry the news wasnt what you hoped for,as the others have said ask all the questions at your review and   youll get some answers, 

cars-i think it is a wonderful thing you and dh are doing,the chance to make someones life complete,   

sadie-great to hear wee frank is keeping you active ,and hope you managed to get a sleep last night,thanks for the update on the list  

mr and mrs hoopy-how r u?hope the 2ww is going well and   those best quality of embies have snuggled in for the long haul,    

wishing-cant wait to hear your news from scan today, 

mrs r-not long now til the 14th april and you can get started,   it will be your time, 

hi to everyone else, 

ranweli xx


----------



## Cars

Ranweli- 8 eggs


----------



## mrsmac

ranweli - 8 eggs, honey, that's great news          


Just a quick post from me. Feeling rotten. Choked with the cold, sore throat. Worried that all the sneezing is annoying our embie. Trying to sneeze without your stomach moving is pretty impossible  

Hope everyone else is well. Catch up later.

mrsmac
x


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - That's great news!  Congrats again!

MrsMac- Sorry to hear you're feeling rotten.  I'm sure that embie of yours will be snuggling in totally oblivious to the sneezing!

Cars - Pleased to hear that things are going well for you. Funny how things work out.  I'm a total believer in what's for you won't go by you thing.  You're doing a great thing!  Best of luck! 

Emmy - Defo can't beat a good wedding!  It'll not be too long coming round.  You getting a say in the dress?  Was bridesmaid at Christmas and was fab.

Carrie - Sorry to hear it was a definite no no but at least that's it over for now.  Try to stay positive about your future attempts coz you never know what's going to happen I suppose.  Afraid I've no advice for you about what to do next as I have no experience in that but I'm sure someone will be able to suggest something for you.  

Mrs Hoopy - Howz the madness going? How long now to wait?

Sadie - Hope you're getting some sleep in! 

Mrs R - Got some info through about my new protocol today so not sure now how it works out datewise.  Need to speak to someone who can explain it to me in simple terms!    Hoping we can still be cycle buds tho!  And am with you on the winter sun thing.  We're off at Easter for some rays! Got to be done.  

Lots of love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Phew!  My internet cut off as I hit post and was panicking (and a wee bit cross ) that I'd lost my post!

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
ranweli that great news 8 eggs    when will transfer be 

carrie really sorry that your feeling so down like i said my cousin is a genetist part of her phd which she done at ninewells was on miscarriages and the dna of the people that had reoccuring ones will find out for you if they test and were she recomends i know she done alot of work on it  

emmy  a wedding what great news i love weddings your whole family must be so excited your dd is at a perfect age for flower girl how cute  

mrs mac how you doing buddy hope the cold is letting up nothing will shake that embie mrs is stuck with plycell(remember that tv advert with the man on a board over the sea with sharks)  

well back at work yesterday trying not to to do much(a normal day then  ) but really glad i went back was thinking of going sick until outcome but would be going mental what is it about the second week that drives you    we had a chat the other night and deiceded not to do an early test hpt have never brought me any good news  dont have any sypmtons  so being really   thats good as no af ones either  

hope everyone else is well sorry to anyone i missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Carrie-d hope your feeling better   

Mrs Hoopy- Think your right! I had to get back to work after FET or I would have drove myself bannanas!

Em- Love weddings! That will be something to look forward to it! Your dd must be v excited!

love to everyone!

Cars


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
another update for me,this morning my embies are as follows, (day 2), 2 at 4 cells,2 at 3 cells and 4 at 2 cells, et is tommorow at 11.30 am,embriologist seemed pleased with how they are growing,so    they continue today and overnight and we have some to freeze also,not sure about 1 or 2 being put back they will decide tommorow,am quite excited now we are so close,tummy still a bit tender,so taking it easy and drinking plenty of water,

emmypops-a wedding,how exciting and so lovely your wee one is involved too she will love it,all the attention seems to go to the flower girls more than the bride but they do look so cute,and am sure you will look lovely too,  

jen-sounds nice a bit sun,just what you need before starting txt again,where you heading off too? 

mrs hoopy-great to hear 2ww is going well   ,i think thats a good decision to not test early,says me who will find it really hard not to,et is tommorow, 

mrs mac-maybe the cold has given your embie a greater urge to hold on tight, ,hope you feel better soon,  

cars-how r u? this might sound a silly question but thought i would ask,do you know who will be recieving your donated eggs or is it kept under wraps,?

hi to everyone else,off to watch some of my sex and the city boxset,

ranweli,xxx

p.s, after et,do you continue with pineapple juice,nuts? am i also right to think that baths are a no go


----------



## Cars

Ranweli- Hot Baths are a no no, seemingly the heat contracts your uterus which is nt good for it! Continue with the nuts and juice for the 2ww if you can bear it!


----------



## Cars

Ranweli- no you never find out the recipient. They will know a few things I think, ethnicity, hair and eye colour? not sure what else, have a pack coming to me and I 'll let you know after that!

Cheers


----------



## Carrie D

Hi GG's!

Ranweli - Great news about your embies.   you have nice healthy ones for tomorrow and some frosties too!

Mrs Hoopy, I would be so grateful if you could ask your cousin for any information.  I'll also gladly sign up to any studies being done at the moment!  Best of luck with the 2nd week of the 2WW, it is definitely the worst!  I agree with the no HPT decision.  It made me feel awful and at the end of the day, if you test early you can't trust the result - Ah, wise words now it's not me in the situation  

Cars, thanks for your PM.  Feeling quite a bit better...definitely not ready for round 2 yet, but know I will be soon.

 to everyone

Carrie D x


----------



## mrsmac

hi everyone,

What's happening with you all today?  

ranweli - tomorrow's the big day. What time is transfer?    

carrie - I'm taking part in research at GRI just now. Their sample group is natural FET girls. Looking at inflammatory changes leading to miscarriage. 

mrs hoopy - I think going back to work is the best thing. Without distraction, we would all lose the plot on 2ww. I went back day after transfer, had study day today (trainer was awful!) Tomorrow having wee annual leave day to go cooker shopping. So exciting   Very proud you're not testing early. Think I'd be scared to this time. Have never, ever seen two blue lines or pregnant sign   on any test in my whole life. Must be amazing!!

Jen - bit of sunshine sounds great  


Still sneezing, coughing, looking bl**dy awful. Dh has taken pity on me and is doing all the cooking. Hurrah!  Doing a pretty good job too!
The excitement of the night will be, watching American Idol and recording all the comic relief activity on bbc1  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone   

Been busy with work the past few dys but thats me finished til next wed & then its only 1 x 6hr session & that'll be me finished for my hols  Cant wait for london & tenerife   
AF is still in the house   Have to say that she's been not too bad, there just doesnt seem to be any particular pattern to her showing up so god knows when she'll go or be back!   

So glad its the weekend, I'll be watching Comic Relief tomorrow night. Saturday my car is going in for a service down in Ayr so me & DH will have a wee day out while its getting serviced. Sat night its gotta be chinese, vino & DH is ordering the Boxing from sky tv. 
You all know me with my footie .......Sunday is the BIG game......Celtic v Rangers in CIS Cup Final so I'll be at that ....... Nervous already  eeeeekkkk!!!!!    

whats everyone else up to? 

so much to catch up on...............

mrs mac - glad you're in the PUPO club, sending lots of sticky dust your way  hope you shift your cold soon 

carrie - thinking of you lots 

ranweli - wow you've certainly been busy since my last post, 1stly with all those eggs & now with all those great sounding embies!! Well done you  looks like you're gonna have a good choice of embie to get put back & hopefully some frosties too. Are you having single embie transfer? Good luck for ET 

mrs hoopy - you're over half way there   stay sane mrs!!!!! Keeping those   going for you.

Jen - what protocol you getting put on? will it be different from before? It'll not matter cos it IS gonna work!  where you off to at easter?

cars - what a fab thing you've decided to do!!! Good on you both!! Its lovely to read that you're so happy & upbeat about everything  have you got any idea when things will kick off then?

emmy - oooh a wedding, thats something nice to look forward to! We've got a family wedding in sept too

littlesunshine - marco done my most recent laparoscopy & all my endo history so he's never mentioned seeing anything on ultrasounds. When I had ultrasounds at GRI with my previous 2 ICSI's they've never mentioned any endo on the scans. My next ultrasound is at GCRM on 14th April so I'll ask if there's any evidence of evil endo but hopefully if the Zoladex has done its job it'll have shrunk the endo & it shouldnt be seen  Hope the Zolly treats you good!! Waiting jst seems to be a big part of TX....waiting on appts, waiting on scans, waiting on follies, waiting for fertilisation & then the horrid 2ww!!!! not easy is it!!! ((((((HUGS))))))

sadie - its fab youre getting on here & keeping everything up to date when you've got little Frank keeping you busy. well done you!!!  Hope he's letting you get a bit more sleep 

well I'm gonna have to retire to my bedi-byes now, apologies to those I've missed 

luv, luck, baby dust & sticky dust all round 
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrsmac

mrs R - amazing personals!!! Some R&R, sunshine and time with dh, exactly what you need   Then, back, refreshed for next treatment   Did you see comic relief The Apprentice last night? Was pretty good. 

sillymilly - thinking about you today   Hope app at GRI goes well . Please let us know all about it  

ranweli - big day for you. Good luck for et  

mrs hoopy - final stretch now, honey    


Was meant to take full advantage of day off work, but, you know what it's like, mind is programmed to wake up at 6am anyway   Had a long lie, reading Heat magazine 'til 8am. My mum has kindly said she'll come cooker shopping with me. She doesn't know that we've had FET. Just wanted to keep one part of treatment to ourselves. However, will probably tell her today   

Will be on later to see how everyone got on.


mrsmac
x


----------



## mrsmac

Can semi - permanent hair dye harm embies? Hair appointment tomorrow. Just wasn't sure......

Thanks,
mrsmac
x


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

ranweli - that's fantastic news!!       we also got 16 eggs at ec!  good luck for your et today.     make sure your dh knows he's going to be looking after you for the next 2 weeks!     p.s. we got our bfp on the 13th august so it's a good day!

cars - it's great that you're going to egg-share.  stacey egg-shared at the gcrm but she hasn't been on here in a while.  you're doing something really special and could be the fairy godmother that another couple have been waiting years to hear from.     good on you!     the midwife appointment was fine but i now officially hate sonographers.     i'll try not to moan just at you and will no doubt have a wee rant at the bottom of this post!

mrs mac - pupo!!!  stay positive & stay sane...         we've never been told the grade of our embryos don't worry about that side of things.  i have my fingers crossed that the 23rd brings you the best news in the world...       p.s. we only told my best friend when we were having our fet done and that's only because she totally worked it out.  didn't tell our folks till the day the gcrm confirmed our bfp!

mr & mrs hoopy - just a wee pma booster for you...

                  
                  
                  
                  
                  

                                ...sure you don't need it though!

carrie - i'm so sorry about everything you've been through.  my best friend has had 4 consecutive miscarriages since june 2007 but is now 17 weeks pregnant after conceiving naturally.  after each miscarriage she rushed into trying again and really didn't change much about her lifestyle each time.   the first two and last one were early miscarriages and the third was a blighted ovum discovered by ultrasound at 9 weeks after which she needed a d&c.  her tests always came back fine too.  after her last miscarriage, her and dh stopped trying for a few months a totally overhauled their diets, visiting a nutritionist at napiers.  she also started having regular acupuncture.  they were by no means perfect in following their new lifestyles but she especially did give it a really good shot.  about 3-4 months after starting their new regime, my best friend found out she was pregnant again.  she got her doctor to sign her off work until a scan at 8 weeks showed that everything was fine!  she did then go on to have a bit of spotting but another scan showed that the baby was still fine and growing happily. (there was a reason for the blood.  i can't remember the details but it was't something that would threaten her pregnancy.)  she is still seeing her acupuncturist and is happier than i have seen her in years.  i realise that you and your dh may well have tried detoxing your lifestyles and you may already see an acupuncturist but that is truly the only thing that my friend changed this time around so i thought it was worth mentioning.   

sadie - although dh and i are both convinced the big guy (we don't call him the "wee" one anymore!) is growing well, the hospital ultrasound machines seem to think differently!  i only just noticed on your signature that frank junior was 5lb 8oz at birth and is a perfect baby which has made me relax a bit more.  were you at all worried about him being delivered early?

mrs r - not long till your hols!   


well, had our midwife appointment on tuesday which was okay.  my bump was measuring slightly under but she wasn't worried and feeling around she reckoned everything was ok, perhaps slightly behind my dates but nothing to be concerned about.  anyway, why do they use a measuring tape?!  my bump gets physically smaller when i sit down, more so when i recline and again when i lie flat on my back!  so, went along to the southern for our scan not worried at all but according to the ultrasound, the baby's only grown a little since our last scan, about half the growing he should have done in that time.  we got to see marco afterwards and he's bringing us back in next week as he thinks there's something odd about the scan measurements.  he doesn't seem convinced that they're right, even allowing for the fact that they can apparently be 3 weeks out!  so, he put our minds at ease and we're feeling a bit better but now hate sonographers!     especially maureen at the southern.  no tact.  bit of a b*tch.   


hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## sandee2002

Hello Cars,

Just wanted to share my thoughts with you. I have had a donor offer her eggs to me, and all I can say it is the most wonderful thing someone could do to help us be parents after waiting so long. Getting that call to say we had a donor filled me with such gratitude and hope. Today I had my scan to see if my endo is thick enought. I was told today that my donor will be having her eggs harvested early next week and I could be lucky enought to have my baby!! It is the greatest gift. If sucessful I will write to my donor thanking her (being postive now!!). As a recipient I

I hope my donor will partake in giving a little information to us as to why they donated
-how many times they donated
-how many successes they had from their donation
-do they have their own children
hobbies, family genetics, history, likes dislikes,skills, etc etc


----------



## sandee2002

cars also forgot to mention we are that the gcrm also.......go for it.¬!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Just a quick check in to see how ranweli and sillymilly got on............        


mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, iam officially PUPO,        , et was at 12pm,and marco did it which was really reassuring,he was so lovely and took my hand and said good luck and the staff also said it as we were leaving  . i had 1 embie put back which is 8 cell,and 4 frosties,8 cell,2 at 7 cell and a 5 cell so am really pleased,so    our wee embie sticks,
otd is 25th march,

ill be back on later,gonna go and have a wee rest been on the go since 8:30 this morning,  ,

p.s thanks for all the messages,will be on soon to do personals,xxx

ranweli,xx


----------



## sillymilly

Hi all!!!

Thats fab ranweli, wishing you luck. Looking forward to hearing how you get on...

Mrs mac - how you doing? wishing you luck also.

Well had my apt this morn, was chocka. They rek I will be starting in about 6 weeks!!! eeek!! will be back to do consent forms and then thats me - dont have to do the " down reg" drug as I already am so Im delighted! icsi here we come...

Right im heading off the now - was just on quick to see how everyone was

chat soon girlies

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- I have been popping on but didn't have time to post. Fab news about embies and congrats on being PUPO. Will update list. The mad 2ww begins. I so hope and pray   that your dreams come true.                                       .

Sillymilly- Fab you will be starting in about 6 weeks. You must be so excited.    

mrsmac- Howz you? Did you tell your mum? Hope you doinf okay on 2ww. Take it easy.

Mrs Hoopy- How you holding up? Not too much longer now till OTD. Hope you not going too  . Sending you lots of         .

MrsR- Managing to get some sleep. Frank jnr has been really good this week with sleeping and I am averaging 2-3hrs in between feeds at night now. Goes down around 11pm and is awake about 01.30-0200 fed and back down for 03.00 and sleeps till between 0530-0630 so hope that he keeps up this wee routine. Hope you have fab time away. Was just saying to my DH once Frank jnr had had all his jabs maybe we could go away for a weeks hol somewhere. Maybe Spain which would just be a short flight.

Wishing- Radiographers bugged me too. They are very I know everything attitude and very insensitive. They hurry and give no reassurance. One of them totally reported the wrong thing on my report and my Consultant nearly made a decision based on that until I said that the radiographer had told me placenta was covering cervix but on report she wrote it wasn't. That when Consultant did scan herself and confirmed it. I was a wee bit worried about baby comng early and he had only put on about 1lb from my 33week scan till he was born at 37 and half weeks but he perfectly fien and hasn't been long in catching up. He is now 7lbs 15oz yesterday. Try not to worry too much. Is Marco doing your scan nxt week?

CarrieD-        to you.

Cars- Julz egg shared and got a BFP and her recipient got a BFP too. I think you are a wee star. I think that as you being so generous the big man will reward you with your dream baby.       .

Sandee- Not long now for you. Your wee baby just waiting for you.

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- Officially PUPO OTD 18th March  

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts Bloods and scan 14th April 2009

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Officially PUPO OTD 25th March  

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM  Moving on to donor eggs

Sandee- GCRM- Started prognova in prep for EC ET week of 16th March

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM- EC 30/01/09

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI Officially PUPO OTD 23rd March 2009  

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## littlesunshine09

Ranweli, - Fantastic news and congrats on being PUPO       . My fingers and toes are crossed for 2ww. Just try to take it easy and let everyone else do the running about for you. 

Mrs Mac- I asked my cousin (nurse) about hair dye she said that the chemicals in hair dye are not strong enough to effect it. I hope all is going well in your 2ww. loads of    to you. 

Mrs Hoopy - I hope you are ok not long now I am   and sneding you lots of  . 

Mrs R - bet you can't wait until your hols. 

Cars- how are you getting on with the egg donation. I think it is so kind of you and I'm sure you will be rewarded. Do you need to wait for a suitable recipient or can they take you straight away??

Sandee- wishing you lots of luck this time!! When do you get started??

Carrie- How are you ?? I hope you are feeling a little more positive and that everyone is taking good care of you. 

I am officially on zoladex for the next 3 months and I have to admit the 3 months that I have to wait for is going to drive me  . I have to phone Pat on wed for the results of my ovarian assessment. I phoned her back about the low number of follies that she mentioned at the ultrasound but she said she couldn't tell me anymore until the bloods came through. I read somewhere that a low number of follies means a poorer success rate at ivf. I'm just praying that i have enough!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Hey GG's,

What's happening with everyone today?  


littlesunshine - thanks for info. So pleased can still have hair dyed   Was googling it last night to make sure     next 3 months go in quickly for you.

sadie - managed to keep my mouth shut and not tell mum. Dh very proud.....and surprised. How's wee Frank doing?  

sillymilly - delighted for you, honey. Great outcome. So glad you don't have to wait much longer   

ranweli - PUPO! Hurrah! 


mrsmac
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
ranweli congratulation s on being pupo mrs that and all those frosties you did really well   hope you have your feet and    all the way 

carrie my cousin is on holiday the now but as soon as she gets back i will ask and let you know  

mrs mac how are you doing now mrs you did really well not telling your mum we have told no one this time either and to be truthfull made it alot easier without people on the phone and asking all the time 

wishing you should just   this woman if you feel good within yourself and see a difference with your own  body then try not to worry what she says i mean how they they adapt the same formula to all baies when everyone is different  

sillymilly thats great news 6wks and it all go   

lms09 good to hear from you

mrs r hope you have a fab time in london and then in the sun make sure its all nice and relaxing this is your time

well offically have hit the wall!!! had cramps on and off the last few days and although i normally dont have cramps before af i did on my last af so driving myself     on the knicker watch just wish wednesday would hurry up this has been the longest 2wks EVER  

sorry for anyone ive missed
hope everyone is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Hoopy- Its just the pits this 2ww malarky!! I have been thinking of you this morning and praying that this is your time!                                  

Ranweli-      Take it easy, glad marco did it, he seems really genuine, the staff are so nice there. 

LMS - Thanks for your nice message, we can start asap, we are going to rome for dh birthday in April and then starting in May, I keep thinking about gcrm calling the recipient and telling them they are getting started, its going to be great x

Sadie- Hows your little one? it must feel amazing to have him, i would be thrilled if our recipient gets a BFP, everyone should have the chance to be parents   

Sandee2002- Thank you so much for your post i     that everything goes ok next week , would love to hear how it goes, i am def going to give as much information as possible, think thats only fair!

Wishing- glad marco reassured you, some people are just plain stupid and dont think about others feelings, just try to avoid this maureen woman, witch    

Mrs Mac, Mrs R , Sillmilly, Emmy and Jen   

Rugby today, i'm irish so looking forward to giving scotland a good thrashing, only kidding,             
Love to everyone xx


----------



## sillymilly

Heh ho!

well im sitting in - weather is horrid outside and really cant be bothered shopping today. Thought id jump on and see what else is happening.

Mrs Hoopy! hang on in there - wed not far away. saying a   for you!

Ranweli - how you doing?

Mrs mac - thanks, im delighted that its not going to be long til we get going. Lets hope its successful eh? I take it from the last post you didnt tell ur mum etc what was happening. Mine knows teh script but Ive been thinking about that since yesterday whetehr i want them to know when things happen etc incase it doesnt work. I take it this was your reason too?!

Love and best wishes to all - 

xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

good afternoon everyone, i had a long lie this morning as had a bad night last nite,since my ec on tuesday i was in alot of pain but as it was my first i didnt have anything to compare it too so was worried i wouldnt be able to have et as iwas so tender everywhere,right up untill thursday night,and to top it off yesterday morning i woke up and was sick sorry if tmi!!!!,so all the way to gcrm had a bowl on my knee and thankfully wasnt sick again an et was painless,yesterday afternoon i began to feel sick again and after a small tea and just feeling unwell i went to bed at 10 pm and did the lovely first crinone gel,didnt fall asleep till gone 11:30 and woke up at 2am with the most excruciating pain ive had in my life,down there,i managed to keep qiuet and suffer it for half an hour,trying not to wake dh up but i had to as couldnt handle it on my own,i tred to sit up,stand up but it just wouldnt ease,anyway dh went and made me a hot water bottle for my tummy and that seemed to ease the pain but not completely,and luckily enough i fell back to sleep,have any of you ladies had anything simalar to this?i dont think its ohss as belly isnt swollen and weeing fine,

Was it ok to use hot water bottle on tummy last night?i dont want to harm wee embie
thankyou everyone for messages they are so lovely and for sadie for updating me on the list    ,i gonna go and have a lie down as still feel really tired,

be back on soon,

ranweli xxx

p.s sorry for the me post,


----------



## littlesunshine09

Morning Ladies 

Just popping in really quickly to say hi to you all. 

Ranweli - I hope you are feeling much better and got a better night's sleep last night. 

Mrs Hoopy and Mrs Mac- not long now!!! How are you both holding up

Lots of          to Ranweli, Mrs Hoopy and Mrs Mac for the rest of your 2ww. 

Everyone else I hope you are having a great weekend      xx


----------



## bubbles06

happy sunday to you all,
  i had such a good nights sleep last night, ,the thread has been really quiet,except for me and littlesunshine,but youve probably got lots of things going on,my day has been a variety of walking the dogs,and continuing to work my way through my sex and the city boxset,iam now on day 3 since et and still reasonably sane   ,found myself having a wee talk to embie this morning,(mad i know) ,telling he/she how much we want he/she to stay,well 10 days till otd,will desperately try not to use the  ,got my hcg jab tonight,decided to do it at teatime,ill try and do some personals now as am a bit behind,  

lm09-i had such a good sleep last night and feel alot better today,how r u? 

mrs hoopy-how r u? sending your top grade embies       to stick and also lots of     

mrs mac-how did the cooker shopping,iam in desperate need of a cooker,but it will have to wait, ,my mum is the only person who knows about our txt,sending you lots of       ,


sillymilly-did you gather the courage to go shopping in the awful weather,if so hope you bought lots of goodies,  ,do you have a date for starting? 


cars-how are you?  i know me and dh feel so comfortable at the gcrm,staff are all so wonderful. 

wishing-so happy that marco reassured you,and am sure your next scan will be a lot more relaxed and your wee   will just be wonderful, 

sadie-sleep routine sounds not too bad(what routine i bet your saying) ,at the weekends youll have to catch up on sleep and dh can lose a bit of his,a holiday sound lovely   ,when does wee frank have his first injection?

mrs r-hope you have a fab time in london,will you be splurging a little while your there?, 

suzee-how r u? 

carrie D- how r u hun?    

jen-how r u?    

think ive caught up with the latest,if ive missed anyone,iam sorry, 

love ranweli xxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - So pleased for you PUPO!!!!!!!!! Glad you're getting a bit more sleep now.  Hope pain has gone a bit!

Wishing - Sorry to hear you're having a tough time with scans.  Not what you need at this stage I'm sure!  

Mrs Hoopy - Not long to go now.  You're doing well and wise to avoid the early pee- stick I reckon.  Best of luck for this week.

Mrs R - am on short 'flare' protocol this time.  Not sure I understand it so will need to make appointment to go through it all!  Not long now til your hols.  I'm off to Florida for some sun in three weeks - yay!  

Lots of love to everyone else.  Just a quick post - got toothache again so not in best of moods!

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls how r u all today?

Just back from Lodge on Loch Lomond - tokk FIL out for a birthday lunch - and had a wee walk down to the beach at Luss - it was lovely  

How r all you PUPO ladies doing? MrsMac, Ranweli, Mrs H - hope u r all surviving - early testing not a good idea - we waited til one day before OTD so I guess that is allowed   

Jen - I think we may have been on same protocal if u want to ask me any questions   Have a lovely time in Florida - sounds great  

Ranweli - Pat encouraged me to talk to my embies - so keep on at it - you're not as mad as you think   

Mrs R - Enjoy your holiday  

Hi to everyone else and   to you all 

Take care
Emmyxx


----------



## mrsmac

hi GG's,

Hoping everyone's having a good weekend  

Had really nice day. Out with dh for lunch, bought housey things, ordered sky+ and hd   Very excited. Have wanted it for ages but deals were rotten before Christmas. Will be in my house on Thursday. Don't know when the cooker will be here. 
Strong lower abdo and back pain yesterday. Easier today. Who knows what that's all about   

emmy - your wee day out sounds lovely   Not going near tests til next weekend  

jen - hope your toothache has gone. Are you getting excited about Florida yet?  

ranweli - thanks for the babydust. Grabbing it with both hands   Sex and the City is the best tonic for 2ww. Love it sooooooo much. Have you seen the film too? Have ordered a cooker. Thanks for asking. No idea when it's coming, but hey!! Sending you    . I would lay off the hot water bottle. Embie doesn't like a lot of heat.

littlesunshine - thanks for babydust and nice wishes   What are you up to today?  

sillymilly - did you treat yourself to anything nice? Haven't told our parents this time. Think everyone gets so upset for us after failed treatment and didn't want to put them through it. Have to say, feels like some of the pressure is off. We will tell them the outcome, either way it goes, but when we're ready. Do what's right for you  

cars - how was the rugby?  

mrs hoopy - what's cooking with you? Still having cramps? 3 days left for you, honey.   it's a great BFP!!!!! 

wishing - hope you're having a lovely weekend. Appreciate every one of those sticky vibes. Thanks  

mrsmac
x


----------



## sandee2002

hy all

little miss sunshine our et will be either this wednesday or thursday, our donor has her egg collection tomorrow!!! Exciting....not good at personals...sorry everyone..but still watching how all is getting on..the lurker ))

sandy


----------



## Cars

Hey GG'S

Hoopys, how are ye holding up??   

Mrs Mac- Hope your surviving the 2ww, whens your otd?

Can I get some advice please?? I have not told anybody except best friend and boss about having to go down the assisted conception route, parens are coming over for a week in april and I am thinking of telling them, can i ask what ye have done, think they would be really supportive but very upset for us, not sure what to do??

Thanks in advance!


Love to everyone xx
Cars

xxxx


----------



## whippet

Cars its purely a personal decision we decided to tell our parents and our sisters and the support we got was second to none. Yes they felt for us but not sympathy more empathy and we felt it beneficial to have their support and to understand the mood swings on my part ha. Good luck in what you choose  

Mrs Hoopy and MrsMac not long now   

whippet x


----------



## bubbles06

cars-only my mum knows about our txt,but that is the choice of dh as his family are not very supportive and so we felt in our situation this was best,my mum and me are so close and she has been such a great support,i told her when we were under investigations and have found it really helpful to have another person to talk to,but as whippet says its a personal decision,xx 

whippet-hi, how r u? iam sure margaret is keeping you busy and your thoroughly enjoying it,  

i havent felt too great today felt nauceous all day and had on/off cramps all day,got a bit worried earlier on as i thought i was SORRY TMI!!!! bleeding but it was just clear disharge,iam thinking its the crinone gel,well iam on day 4 since et so    my solo embie is snuggling in    .

hi to everyone else,   

ranweli xx


----------



## mrsmac

Evening ladies,

ranweli -   there's some implantation happening. Sounds good  

whippet - thanks for the   What's happening with you?  

cars - You'll make the right decision for you. We told my mum and dad and dh's mum. Like you say, they were very supportive. Bit upset too, but only because they love us   


 to everyone else.

Not much happening today. 2ww dragging on. Bought 2 early response (6 day) test for whenever   Managing to keep away so far.


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

evening folks 

Had a busy few dys & next few are shaping up the same!
Our holiday time has come around so quickly, We're off 2 London for 3dys this thursday & then on Monday its Tenerife here we come! 
I had my 3rd & final Zoladex injection today so fingers crossed I dont have any more bleeding this month 
Just want to get started for proper now.....roll on the 14th April for scan & bloods and then the 17th for stimms, this IS gonna be 3rd time lucky!  Nothing like PMA eh!!!

Mrs Hoopy - been thinking of you all weekend, how you doing?    Cant wait to read your good news post  I'm keeping it all PMA mrs!!! 

Mr Hoopy - are you keeping Mrs H sane ?  How good was yesterdays result!!!  Pure Magic, atmosphere was amazing!

mrs mac - 2ww is horrid isnt it, its def the worst part of TX for me  stay away from pee sticks for as long as poss  Stay strong & keep thinking positive 

ranweli - sorry you're not feeling that great, its no wonder we get the odd yukky day when you think of the cocktail of hormones etc we pump into ourselves during TX. Hope you're feeling better tomorrow & jst think its another day closer to OTD  Was the 2nd HCG jab ok?
I do indeed plan to have a shopping spree in london, I love Abercrombie & Fitch so I've kept all my birthday money so I can go to the A & F store  Might have to buy some new summer clothes for Tenerife whilst I'm there.......it'd be a tradegy not to       

cars - it really is a personal decision but for our 1st TX we told no-one until we got our dreaded BFN, once we knew it hadnt worked we told our parents. For our 2nd TX we told our parents before we started TX so it meant 2nd time around I had other folk to talk too, especially on the 2ww as I really find it tough. After we got our 2nd BFN we then decided to tell a few close friends & family that we'd done 2 unsuccessful cycles. We're not far away from starting our 3rd cycle & so far we've only told both mums and we'll prob keep it that way until after OTD. Hope you make the decision thats best for you but remember you've always got all of us on here as well 

Sandy - good luck for ET this week.....sticky vibes coming at you  

emmy - that sounded like a very nice sunday afternoon! you cant beat a spot of nice lunch, some great scenery & a lovey lesiurely stroll, roll on the summer!

Jen - hope they can clarify the protocol for you  nothings ever straight forward is it!  It's only 3more sleeps til we go to london & 7sleeps til Tenerife  I'm a big wean at heart!!!  Florida will be amazing, I've never been but would luv to go  Any room in the suitcase??  

littlesunshine - saw you posting on the Zolly thread too  good to hear some success stories with the good old zolly! Thats me had my last dose of it today so we'll see how it treats me this month! xx

sadie - that sounds like a good wee routine you've got Frank in, hope he sticks to it. When will he have had all his jabs? A wee family holiday would be lovely, hope you manage it!!

sillymilly - yaaaay 6wks and counting!!!  good luck!!!

wishing - good luck for the scan this week with Marco. Never mind that Maureen one  Go with what Marco tells you, I'm sure all will be fine. 

well thats as far back as I can remember  apologies to anyone I missed 

I'll try & have a quick pop back on before I go away
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Thank you everyone for your replies, your the best!!   Am going to tell then when they come over in April, 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## whippet

Ranweli and MrMac yes Margaret keeping me very busy but your right loving every minute. She now sleeping from about 10-5 each night which is fab, cant say she sleeps during the day just 3 or 4 ten-20 min naps seems to be enough for her. She doing really well she up to 12 pound now and ten weeks old and smiling spontaneously which is fab. So hope it works for you guys this month the 2ww is hell.

whippet x


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi GG'S 

Mrs Hoopy - Good luck for tomorrow lots of    coming your way. 

Mrs Mac and Ranweli I hope you are both keeping sane - not long now. 

Sandee- good luck with the et I bet you are so excited!!

Mrs R- I hope the last injection went ok and I bet you can't wait til your hols- enjoy the sunshine I am so jealous  

Cars- I think it is great that you have chosen to tell your parents I told mine and so far they have been really supportive plus it meant i stopped getting asked when i was going to hurry up and have kids. 

wishing- good luck for the scan I am sure Marco will put you at ease. 

little sunshine x


----------



## Carrie D

Just a quick post to the Hoopys - Best of luck with OTD tomorrow     



Carrie D x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
another bfn     af arrived on sunday at nephews christening absolutely devasted cant see away out of this cat stop    
sorry mrs hoopy


----------



## bubbles06

mrs hoopy-so sorry hun,i was so sure this would be the one,take time out hun and have lots of time with dh and remember we are here if you need to talk,   dont be sorry this is such an emotional time,xxx


----------



## mrsmac

mr and mrs hoopy - I am so, so sorry to hear your news. Truly believed this would be your time. There's nothing I can say that will make this any easier but wish there was. Please look after each other. Sending  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs Hoopy    

Really sorry to hear about the BFN - it's just not fair.  

Carrie D x


----------



## emmypops

Oh Mrs H and Mr H I am so sorry      We are here to talk when u guys are ready  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## weecaz

Mrs Hoopy that is rubbish... don't know what to say at all


----------



## Cars

Hoopys so so sorry           take care of each other
Cars xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

ranweli - hope you're staying sane!!          

sadie - thanks for your reassurance.  i've already decided that i'm just going to ignore the ultrasound measurements tomorrow as he's definitely happy in there and every day it feels like he has less room than the day before.  judging by my bump, he is growing loads so stuff what the computer says!   

cars - i'm planning to throw a toddler-style tantrum if we get "maureen the witch" for our scan tomorrow!     it's a really hard decision whether or not to tell your parents about your tx.  we kept putting it off until one day i just snapped and told my mum in a cinema foyer after she had, for the millionth time, tried to offer me some unsolicited advice about "putting off" trying for a family and how long it can take as you get older, blah, blah. after that, we gradually told my dh's folks and my dad. them knowing has been a mixed blessing.  we no longer got well-meant but insensitive comments about children and they were much more understanding on the days when we were obviously having a rough time.  my mum however started researching fertility help wherever she could and kept telling us about various self-help and medical techniques that we might like to try, seemingly oblivious to the fact that at that point we had already been trying for two years and knew just about all there was to know!  anyway, sorry, i seem to have gone on a bit!     point is, telling your folks can be a wee bit complicated!

jen - do you have a date for starting?   

mrs mac - i have my fingers crossed that your fet snowbaby is settling in for the long haul...          

sandy - good luck for et!!!!!            

mrs r - have a great weekend in london!   

little sunshine - thanks for the good luck message.  unfortunately we won't see marco as he's not going to be at the southern tomorrow but his reassurance is still keeping us relaxed and happy a week since we last saw him!   

mr & mrs hoopy - i'm so very very sorry, i truly can't believe it.  we're here for you...  


wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

jst popped on to see how the Hoopy's were doing.....          

I'm so sorry for you both, no words to comfort you, this is all just so crap & my heart goes out to you both. You know where I am if you need a chat, rant etc

stay close 

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- I am so sorry. You must be so gutted. I really am at a loss for words. I just so thought this was your turn. Please know that we are all here to support you guys. Take care and have lots of hugs and wine.     

Sorry folks I will do some personals tomorrow need to go to bed.

Love Sadie


----------



## sillymilly

Hellloooooo everyone!  

Mrs hoopy - so so so sorry to hear your news, Im thinking of you. 

Ranweli and mrs mac - how you girls doing? 

Mrs R - enjoy your hols you lucky ducky! 

Speaking of hols etc, can you go on a weeks hol and do your egg stimmming at same time?

Wishing - are you a tall person? sometimes tall peeps can hide a bump well and on the computer they appear smaller than dates etc - im sure bump is fine! 

Love and happy thoughts to you all



xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

that's it official got    as you can imagine 2 of us totally gutted. have to get our thinking caps on now as havent a clue what to do next.

I had been taking they horse tablets for a long time and my sample was quite a bit worse than previous attempt at GCRM, that angers me from 18 million to 11. I know i'm moaning but you just want answers.


----------



## donn1

hi all

the hoopys, when i read ure post i was so disappointed for u, get ure follow up marco at gcrm and see if their is anything else that he can suggest, i have heard about women taking dhea to help improve egg quality, and perhaps u have had a cold or virus which has made ure sample a bit poorer this time, i have low amh only 3.5 and partners sperm was rubbish, we did the long protocol with gonal f and only had 2 whivh fertilised properly, we were lucky and am hoping that our luck will rub off on u  see what he says,  and i wish u both love and luck,

wishing  hope is going well with ure pregnancy

to all others 

i wish u love and luck

lindsay


----------



## littlesunshine09

I am so so sorry Mr and Mrs Hoopy!! I can totally understand your devestation. Just look after each other and take some time to deal with everything. Hopefully the follow up meeting at the gcrm might help point you in a new direction. 


Lots of Love and    

Little sunshine 

xx


----------



## hoopy74

sorry guys this attempt was at GRI have to say tho staff from NHS were very very good surprised me really did


----------



## littlesunshine09

I am glad you felt you were treated well Mrs Hoopy!! I hope you meet with your consultant or specialist soon and they will give you some advice in the mean time just try to take as much time as you need xx


I am wondering if you ladies could possibly help with amh levels. I went to gcrm today to had in notes from my doctor about zoladex and got chatting to a woman in the waiting room who said her amh levels are 25!!! I got mine back and i was 10. I thought that was ok because i was in the normal range but she said that the lower my amh is the lower your fertility is. Could you ladies let me know what amh levels you had at your assessment


----------



## donn1

hi

littlemisssunshine  mines were 3.5 on the lower end of normal, got a bfp first time tho  

lindsay


----------



## JJ1980

Mr and Mrs Hoopy - There's nothing we can say to make it any easier.  So sorry for you both.     Life can be very cruel to the nicest of people.

LittleMissSunshine - At GCRM they class high levels as 15 and above. Not sure what cut off between normal and low is though.  AMH indicates your ovarian reserve ie how many eggs you have.  TBH it has meant nothing to me as my level was 15.7 which is meant to be relatively high and I've only had one egg from 2 attempts.  Your level sounds fine to me. Don't worry about it - although easier said than done.

Mrs R - Not long now til the sun shiiiine!  I'm a big kid too.  Think it's 20 sleeps til I go - hurrah!  Enjoy.  

Wishing - no definite dates yet.  Looking more like May now tho.  Hope you're keeping well.

Emmy - Thanks for all your support as ever.  

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## mrsmac

mr hoopy - sending   to you both. 

Hi to everyone. Thanks for your good luck wishes.


Started bleeding at lunchtime. Was at work. Tried so hard not to let anyone see me upset, but by 4pm had to leave   Af due tomorrow/Friday. Hoped and hoped so much that this time it wouldn't be the same old negative outcome! BO**ocks!!!! Dh doesn't know yet. Doesn't finish work until 10pm. Don't see the point in upsetting him before he comes home  


mrsmac
x


----------



## littlesunshine09

Mrs Mac I am so so sorry!!! Again there isn't much that I can say to make you feel better. I am sending you plenty of     and you know we are all here for you xxx

Thanks Jen and Chip your words are comforting. There is always some level or some test we are stressing out about. I am slowly but surely going


----------



## whippet

Mr and Mrs Hoopy and Mrsmac I am so sorry for you guys I was really praying this would be your time. Just not fair I wish I could say or do something that would make it easier   

whippet x


----------



## bubbles06

evening everyone,

lms09-my amh was 9.5,and marco said that is was in normal range and a good sign of a reasonable response and i got 16 eggs so dont worry hun, 

mrs mac-so sorry hun,dont know what to say to comfort you but iam here when you want to talk  

mr hoopy-hope you and mrs h are having lots of  ,on the subject of sperm,my dh's ranges,when he wasnt being very healthy it was at its best and when he ate all the right things and lots of pills from holland and barratt they got less quality,but as someone else said if youve had a cold lately or been run down that can make a difference     to you both.

feel a wee bit insensitive writing this but ive got exactly a week now to otd,and have indeed stepprd on to the    train,every different feeling is being over analysed,bought myself 2 pg tests today but dont intend on using them untill next tues 1 day before otd,i    my wee embie is still snuggling in,

lots of hugs to everyone,and love to mrs hoopy and mrs mac xxx

ranweli xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr hoopy- So sorry that your sperm count was worse on the pills. I feel bad for you as I recommended them. You two deserve so much for this to work. Please don't give up hope I know it is hard. Take some time and get an appt to speak to the Consultant to see if they are missing anything investigation wise.    

mrsmac- So sorry oh this is just rotten for you guys. Take care. 

lso9- I am not certain but I think the normal levels of amh are between 5-15 so you right in middle. 

MrsR- Hope you have a great holiday and and great that you on home straight now.

ranweli- hope you are not going too mad and stay away from peesticks    

wishing- how did scan go? Hope you didn't kill anyone.

sorry folks need to go. Will be back on later.

Love Sadie


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi guy and girls

Sorry to crash the thread, couldn't post without saying a message to Mr and Mrs Hoopy. I am so sorry to read your news, I'm sure no words can comfort you just now. Sending you both a massive hug 

I have posted a question on the FET board for anyone who might be able to help:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181782.0

Thanks.

Hi to everyone else, take care all and best of luck whatever stage you may be at.

Boo x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls looks like we are in need of one of these tonight  

Mrsmac - I am so sorry my wee    didn't work for you either - your turn will come eventually  

Ranweli - Hang on in there honey and don't feel guilty for posting - all our hopes are pinned on you now   that the wee embies are snuggling in for keeps  

Sunshine - My AMH was 2.9 and that is pretty low - 10 is normal so don't worry  

Lindsay - My AMH was 2.9 and I was 41 wen it was done - so my stats sound really similar to yours - can't understand why you were on long protocol and I was on short    Will ask the question tomoro at follow up meeting with Marco  

Wishing - Hope scan went well today  

Well I have a wee question for you girls. We have been trying naturally this month and was feeling rather hopeful yesterday when my boobs started feeling tender and nipples erect - was day 21 and thought it could be an early pg sign    At lunchtime today I went to the toilet and AF had started in full flow - or so i thought - by teatime it had totally stopped again   Now I don't know what to think - could it be implantation? But the blood was reddish and it seemed quite heavy at the time    Too early yet to POAS so will just have to wait and hope  

AAAAggghhhh - why do our bodies play tricks like this  

Anyway - we have our follow up meeting with Marco tomoro so we'll see what he has to say  

Sorry about the "me" post but this IF lark really makes you go loopy sometimes  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

well, yesterday's scan was much much better than last week's!    the witch-sonographer was definitely being lazy last week as it turns out that although our baby is still not large by their standards, he's putting weight on at exactly the rate he should be (or a little faster).  we had the lovely martha doing our scan yesterday which also helped as she did our first growth scan 3 weeks ago and the measurements therefore must have been more consistent.  we're feeling so much more relaxed about things now.  they now just want to "keep an eye on things" so it looks like we're going to be back at the southern every wednesday afternoon until our baby's birth-day.  a big improvement on last week though when they were talking about delivering him early - no chance am i letting them anywhere near my uterus!    well, it's a lovely day so i think i'm going to start enjoying my maternity leave and go for a wee stroll in the park in the sunshine...  


silly milly - yes, i am tall.  not very very tall but all my height is in my back (i have relatively shortish legs) so i do have a "neat" bump.  for the last two weeks i've been close to thumping anyone who said that to me!    

hoopies - sorry, i don't know what to say.  stay close to each other.  

little sunshine - my amh was 18.9 at my ovarian assessment.  like ranweli, i also had 16 eggs from ec but we have different amh levels so don't read too much into yours!  i wouldn't say that your fertility is actually lower if you have a lower amh but it's usually expected that you won't respond to the drugs as easily so the gcrm will probably put you on a slightly higher dose than i had, or on the long protocol.  an amh of 10 is great though so don't worry about it.  "normal" for my age (29 at the time) is considered to be between 5 and 15 so yours is perfect.  if you have a higher amh, you're at greater risk of ohss so the supposed "good" also comes with bad!  

mrs mac - i'm so so sorry.    

jen - may sounds like a great time to start tx as you'll be able to relax in the (hopefully) late spring sunshine while your embies are snuggling in!    

ranweli - less than a week to go!  i'm making a little wish for your embie.  you so deserve this after all the time you've been waiting...      

lindsay - how are you doing?  feeling pretty tired and nauseous?!  

sadie - i managed to get through the appointment without killing anyone!    i was so tense though every time the witch-monster called in her next patient, just in case it was us!  

boo - i've replied to your question on the fet thread but not sure if i'm much help!  thanks for your reassurance about scans and weights a few weeks ago.  i've been loading up on potatoes and am feeling much better since yesterday's scan!  

emmy - i've had strange mid-cycle spotting in the past but never an af that started at luchtime and was away by dinner!    sorry i can't be of more help.  fingers crossed for you that it's a good sign...  


hi to everyone else...

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

mrs mac
i really am so sorry      it really is b***OCks
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## hoopy74

Sadie don't be daft, they appeared to work the last time. Nurse said if you are eating healthily, pills can have a detrimental effect. Bearing in mind i have been training like mad for the 10k and off drink all these things matter. I have never been heavy but i have lost approx a stone and am sitting at 13 stone.

every1 else thanks for nice support both on forum and personal messages, very much appreciated. Paula gutted this time but shes a gem and will i say will be a mother and an excellent 1 too at a later date! Getting our heads together b4 we know when we try again, we have spoken and have decided we will try again.


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

2 early response tests, major AF, chat with nurse at clinic....safe to say it's a bfn for us. AF was due to today anyway. Still to go on Monday for otd bloods. Fair enough  
Both gutted    Going to have some time out together (definitely including alcohol!!) and see what happens. It's def not the end of the road but need to recover from this first.


Really wanted to thank little sunshine, whippet, ranweli, sadie, emmypops, wishing for your messages of support. It helps so much  

mrs hoopy - I do believe with all my heart it will happen for us at some point  

ranweli -   for a lovely bfp for you, honey  


Love to everyone else xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## sandee2002

Mrs Mac,

So sorry to hear your news.

Well our donor produced 14 eggs for US...think she must have had 27 as we get the extra 1. 13 survived, 9 fertilised, 2 Perfect embys transferred yesterday and 6 were able to be frozen, not all great, but maybe enough for another 2 transfers depending how it goes we test 31st March!! Takin it easy. How long are you supposed to do nought? Finding it hard just chillin!!!

Good luck ranwelli, best wishes to all...
Sandy


----------



## hoopy74

mrs mac really really sorry about your news. take care of each other x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

  well its 5 days till my otd,had a few cramps yesterday and (.) (.) are tender,so keeping    that our 1 wee embie is holding on tight,i was thinking my ots is wednesdayif i decided to test on tuesday is that ok will the hcg jab be out of my system by then we had 750ui,i ordered my mums flowes today on interflora and they charged me £9.99 for delivery on sunday    ,oh well shes worth it, 

sandee-congrats on being pupo, ,i did nothing the first day after et, since then ive just been normal and doing things i felt comfortable with, 

mrs mac-so sorry again,hope you are having lots of you time and as you said enjoy the wine,  

mr hoopy and mrs hoopy-how r u both? good news to hear your going to have another go,dont give up and your dream will come true   

wishing-great news about scan,hope you enjoyed your stroll in the park,  


emmypops-thanks for the wishes,hope you get good news   

boo boo-nice to see you posting again,how r u? 

sadie-i am definately not going to test before tuseday which will be 1 day till otd,i have been finding the 2nd week a bit harder,had a few tears the last couple of days over anything,had a cry in clinton cards yesterday bet they thought i was   ,just couldnt stop it,  

hi to everyone else,hope you are still enjoying this sun, 

ranweli, xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Sandee  congrats on being pupo    , try and take it easy the first few days, thats fantastic that you have some frosties xx

Hoopys - glad that your going for it again, you must follow your dreams, they will come true, your a lovely couple xx 

Ranweli- think you'll be safe enough to do it tuesday, but have heard stories about being negative one day and positive the next so dont know, its a tricky one xx i am too impatient so struggle to wait till otd!!   

Wishing- glad your scan was so much better!!  

Emmy- How are you doing??

Little miss sunshine, not sure about amh levels - a lot of hospitals dont believe in them, not sure about what research has actually been done to prove its validity xx ninewells said theres not enough research on it yet so i took it with a pinch of salt xx

Wishing thanks for your advice, think you are spot on!!

Sadie- Hows your little man??

Love to everyone xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

mr & mrs hoopy -  

mrs mac -  

sandy - fantastic news, you must be so happy!  your donor sounds amazing!  if i were you i'd just carry on doing pretty much nothing till otd (and well past that!) but everyone's different.  i never get bored of pottering and day-dreaming while other people are pulling their hair out by day 2!  whatever you decide, keep up that pma!        

ranweli - you should be safe to test on tuesday.  making a little wish for you...        

cars - have you decided whether you're going to tell your folks?   

hi to everyone else, have a lovely weekend!

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs Mac - Thinking of you.  

Ranweli - Glad you're hanging in there.  Tears totally normal - I was a nightmare!  Fingers crossed for you. xxx

Wishing - Glad all is well.  Enjoy your weekend too!

Sandee - Congrats on being PUPO!  Best of luck for the 2ww.

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - Hope you two are getting through it all as best you can.  I't a nightmare eh!

Emmy - Hope this is your month!  These bodies of ours are very strange things!  xxxx

Lots of love to everyone

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

hi

mrsmac- So sorry love. This has been a bad week all round eh! Take care and lots of  

Sandy- Congrats on being PUPO. I will be sending you lots of       sticky vibes. Fantastic amount to have and some wee frosties too. I took time off work for 2ww but everyone different.

Jen- Sounds fab going to Florida. Hope you have a great time.

MrsR- Hope London is warm for you and Tenerife even hotter. Sounds wonderful. Good luck with last jab hope AF stays away.

Em- That all very strange. I hope that it grows feet. Good luck

Cars- Wee Frank is doing great and DH took us Silverburn today for some retail therapy. He did really well and was great to get out for a wee while as I still can't drive until Wednesday. Howz you?

Wishing- So glad that scan went well and I am sure your wee one will be just fine. Bet you getting excited now.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Sending you big hug. Glad you are going to try again after a wee break. I just know it will happen for you guys just don't give up hope but I know how disappointing it is for you. 

Ranweli- How are you girlie. Glad you staying away from peesticks. Sending you lots of        thoughts and sticky vibes.


Am bushed after shopping. Wee Frank jnr is doing really well and is now 8lbs 8oz. He is sleeping okay too just up once for feeding in the night.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts Bloods and scan 14th April 2009

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- Officially PUPO OTD 25th March  

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM 

Sandee- GCRM- Officially PUPO March 2009

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI Appt ?Stimming 26th Feb

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend.

sadie - great to hear baby frank is doing well.

jen - hi! What are you up to this weekend?

wishing - nearly there. You must be so excited.

ranweli - four days to go. Hope you're feeling better today.

sandee - great amount of eggs. Look forward to hearing how you get on.

mr & mrs hoopy - how are you both this weekend? Thinking of you  

sillymilly - how are you doing?


Did plenty damage to some Morgans Spiced Rum last night. Felt like a good idea at the time but a hangover just makes you feel even more cr*p doesn't it? Had been saying to dh, really want to kick and punch something really hard. He hasn't offered his services. Anyway, joined a gym again. Will be starting body combat classes on Tuesday. Hopefully that'll help. We'll see  


mrsmac
x


----------



## wishing...

just a wee question for you all, don't know if anyone will be able to help...

my friend has just had back the results of her ovarian assessment - at the scan it looked like she possibly has pcos though it has never been mentioned during any of her nhs tx.  however, her amh has just come back and it's a whopping 55!  anyone ever heard of such a high result?

w x


----------



## JJ1980

Wishing - Not sure but think if you have PCOS then chances are you are inclined to over-stimulate and produce lots of eggs and have higher risk of OHSS.  Therefore it would maybe make sense that if you hace PCOS then your AMH will be high?  Like I say, I don't really know much about it so don't take that as fact!  

Sadie - Wee Frank sounds like he is being a very good boy for you.  Nice to hear he is doing well.

MrsMac - Hangovers are always rubbish but if you're anything like me you'll have forgotten all about if by next weekend!    A bit of exercise is meant to make you feel better so hope it does the trick!  

Lots of love,

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Wishing my amh was 39 and i was told that was high! but 55 is brilliant! Not sure if theres a connection between that and pcos?? But thats a great result for her! and yes decided to tell parents    will tell them in april when they come over(they live in ireland)

Ranweli- How are you doing?? not long to go


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, just a quick post, iam fine still no sign of the witch,but had a few more cramps so got     last night,had a few more again today but iam      my wee embie has snuggled in,

happy mothers day to all you mummies and mummies to be  .

Ranweli xxx


----------



## sandee2002

Mr and Mrs Hoopy and Mrsmac (enjoy combat classes)!
so sorry to hear your news.........so not fair!

hang on in there ranweli

good luck emmypops

thanks for the good wishes next tuesday cant come quick enough!
sandy


----------



## bubbles06

morning everyone, not good news for me,had really bad cramps last night so i decided to do a hpt this morning and it was   ,otd is wednesday so 2 days early,and also 100% sure    is coming today,we are devastated    , i know it was only our 1st go and also set but you just    so much it will work.

be back on soon,
ranweli xxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Ranweli, don't give up hope.  There are tons of stories on FF of people who get a BFN when testing early and go on to get a BFP.  Stay positive and     that you get the best result possible on Wednesday.


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

try to stay positive, your result could change before wednesday...          

w x


----------



## emmypops

Ranweli -   to you - its not over yet    

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- Please try to stay   it not over yet and lots of people get AF symptoms and they think it going to come and they are pg. I will say lots of   that it good news on Wednesday. My friend had negative test on hpt the day of outcome and it was a +ve test at the clinic and she was at GCRM. Her wee girl is now 8weeks old.                        .

Wishing- Sorry I can't help with question. 


Hi to everyone. Wee Frank is at his aunties for an hour so going to have a snooze on couch. Be back later.


Love Sadie


----------



## hoopy74

aye ranweli hang in there, its never over until its over, hang in there x

as we all know this treatment thing is a real bummer, none of us would be here if we could choose but i do genuinely believe there is a light at the end of the tunnel for every1 of us.
mrs hoopy hears it from me every day when u do really feel like chucking it in and we never will until we get our miracle.


----------



## mrsmac

ranweli - still time for that yucky result to change.   for a bfp for you  

mr hoopy - you sound just like my mr mac   Do you guys phone the clinic on Thursday too for result of case review?


Official otd. Just a formality after 5 days of AF and 3 bfn tests. We've to phone on Thursday to discuss what happens next  


mrsmac
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

ranweli
hoping and praying      that you result has changed    
mrs mac yes we have to phone on thursday although after 3 attempts not sure what they can say to us  
sorry in a mad rush work and more work just popped on to wish ranweli luck 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Ranweli- just to let you knwo im thinking of you and hoping you have a good result   

Cars x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
  thanks for the lovely messages,my af still hasnt arrived even though pains are still quite strong ,we have decided to just go with the test at clinic tomorrow,dont think i could test myself again and have another day like yesterday,sorry for lack of personals,i will be on tomorrow with the definate result,

ranweli


----------



## suzee

Hi,

Just a quickie - Ranweli I had serious AF pains  and was 100% convinced that it hadn't worked please, please don't give up hope yet! Fingers toes and everything crossed for you!!

I've not been v well lately but will be back on soon, fill you all in etc. take care,

Suzee xx


----------



## wishing...

ranweli, i had cramps till about 12 weeks, hang on in there!     

w x

p.s. and none at all the time it didn't work!


----------



## SBB

Hi


Ranweli- Hang in there chick. I had cramps right up till 14weeks and was convinced AF would come.        for   outcome.

Mrs Hoopy- You hang in there too. It took me 5 attempts and Kim was 7 attempts I know it disheartening everytime things don't work but please don't give up hope. I know one day you will get your dream.

Love Sadie


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi just popped on really quicly to send lots of      to ranweli. My fingers and toes are crossed for you. 

Littlesunshine xxxxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

just popped in to see how Ranwelli got on today   

 to all!

Carrie D x


----------



## mrsmac

ranweli - have got everything crossed for you. Will keep checking.


mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

thankyou to everyone for your   and  ,but the result was  ,me and dh knew it was as A/F arrived this morning,still   but determined to carry on for our dream,our 4 wee frosties are our next go so looks like it will be beginning of may for them,dh was hoping for a wee miracle,so is quite upset,and to make things more emotional our wedding song came on the radio on our drive home, .

mrs mac-how r u hun? 

carrie d-thanks for the baby dust,just wasnt meant to be this time ,hope you are well 

lms09-how r u? 

sadie-thankyou for well wishes,your new pic of frank is beautiful,he really is growing fast and iam sure his auntie loved spending time with him while you had a lovely rest  

wishing-how are you and your wee one,not long for you now,bet your getting very excited,haveyou got everything ready?  

suzee-sorry to hear youve been unwell,hope you are ok now?  ,you wee twinnies arrival is getting closer,bet your house is full of baby stuff  .

cars-how r u? 

mrs hoopy-iam fine hun,how r u? we will be hopefully having fet in may,want a couple of months to relax and get myself ready,it really does knock you,was quite   at myself at how emotional i really have been,you try to keep strong for others but it hurts so bad,hope you and mr hoopy are ok,sending you both   .

sandee-how r u? 

emmypops-thankyou for the positive vibes, 

hi to everyone else ive missed,  

ranweli xxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

ranweli am so sorry it wasnt our time this month but am sure it will be in may, so good luck for then

just a wee short post to sa hi to all and hope all are doing well

love

lindsay


----------



## sillymilly

Hi all!!

Ranweli - so sorry chick. next time will be it! PMA! we are here for you.

sillym xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

ranweli
so sorry mrs your are so right you surprise yourself how upset you get  but may sounds like a good time we could be cycle buddies as that is when we are hoping to start to again spend some time with your dh with lots of cuddles  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- So sorry honey. Have a good cuddle with your DH. It is hard and I think we ofter forget how hard it is for our DH too. They so busy keeping themselves together for us that they need some love too. Take care. I will keep fingers crossed that your wee frosties bring you the luck that mine did.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Ranweli so sorry honey its just not fair    

whippet x


----------



## weecaz

Ranwelli I'm really sorry for your result...   sorry it was not your time honey.

I'm sorry I have not been on here much but up and down with the 2ww, my OTD is Saturday but as GRI do not test on a weekend, so blood test Monday.  I'm clutching on to me embies with all my might   !!  Driving myself mad knicker checking as been having cramps all day.  I'm dreading anything happening while I'm in work, I think I will crumble.  Trying to keep up the PMA but its so hard.

Hello to everyone else xx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Offically PUPO  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts Bloods and scan 14th April 2009

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM 

Emmy- GCRM 

Sandee- GCRM- Officially PUPO March 2009

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

hi ranweli,

i'm so sorry to hear your news.    it really is cr*p but if it's any help we got 16 eggs from our ec followed by a bfn but then our amazing bfp from our fet!  do you know if you'll be having a natural or medicated fet?  ours was au natural (except for a tiny hcg jab after et) so marco advised us to wait a few cycles to make sure all the drugs were completely out of my system (so i had the af following our icsi bfn, then a natural af a month later, then a second natural af which heralded the start of our natural fet cycle).  hopefully they'll be able to review your case tomorrow and will give you a wee call to let you know what they think.  stay close to your dh and have faith in your frosties.  

w x


----------



## wishing...

weecaz - sticky vibes coming your way...    not long to go till monday, keep your positive thinking going...       

boo - pupo with the perfect frosties!  have a nice relaxing 2ww...         


wishing x


----------



## emmypops

Ranweli   so sorry its tough isn't it - keep strong for your frosties - I have heard an awful lot of successful frosty stories    

Weecaz -   that your wee embies hang in there - r u going to test at the weekend?

Sadie - can u pls update me onlist to "DE IVF Jul/Aug 2009 " thanks 

Hope all is well with everyone else  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

ranweli - so sorry this was not your time. Look after each other. Sending lots of hugs xxx


mrsmac
x


----------



## Lottiepots

Hi girls and hoopy  

I'm sorry I have not posted in so long but I have been kept very busy..

There are so many new people on the thread and had to laugh at Sadie saying it was a 'wee list of us all'  It's not that wee anymore.. wishing everyone lots of success...

Sadie was also delighted to hear the news of Frank jnr.. how is he doing?

Ranwelli, so sorry it wasn't your turn this time but I really believe that next time will work out.. hope you and dh are ok and remember what wishing says about PMA

Wishing, not long for you now.. how are you feeling, getting big?  All the best when it comes, and have you decided on names yet?

Mr and Mrs Hoopy.. I really hope it's your time at the Royal... I just got an appointment through to say I was top of the list last week.. not bad after over 3 years!!

Mrs R - good luck for scan in April.. the GCRM are really great..

Anna, Ava and Oscar all doing really well and putting on the weight.. 10.6, 9.9 and 9.6... life is very busy it wouldn't change it for the world..

Take care everyone x x


----------



## hoopy74

lottiepotts hows u? long time no hear from.a busy bee! so happy for you 3 is an ab dream, i hope you are not too knackered.

yes same all crap its a nightmare when it doesnt work really is. 3 was my lucky number (birthday) now i suppose come june time my lucky number will be 4!!!!!!!!

at times  i know i'm a guy but i dont understand why not!  time before we had 2 perfect tens, this time a ten and an eight and still never worked, why? rant over, running earlier and all they hail stones must have hammered my napper  

anyways speak soon hoopy


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
  feel so much more back to my normal self except the really heavy AFsorry for tmi  ,we are both just looking to may for our wee frosties, 

weecaz-thankyou hun,want to send you lots of      for your otd,it will be a long weekend for you but    you will get your bfp on monday, 

lottiepotts-hi great to hear about your wee ones,they sound a real joy even when you are shattered,we will let you off with delayed posts as you sure have got your hands full,take care   

hi everyone else,off for a bath,first one in two weeks, ,i dont smell by the way just been using the shower   

ranweli xxx


----------



## weecaz

Hi everyone thanks you for your posts, bad news for me I'm afraid AF came this morning while in work.  Have had a good bubble and plenty of cuddles from DH and Zac (the dog)!!! funny they always sense when something is wrong.    just no our time.  I've done a test and it was a BFN!!!! I'll go on Monday to GRI and go through the motions... I just knew last night that the witch was on her way   

Onwards and upwards, gonna have a few months off I think try and get some normality back, maybe have a wee holiday.

Glad to hear your feeling a wee bit better Ranwelli xxx

Sorry for the me post, am going to be a bit more regular from now on you deffo need the support the gals and guy on here.

Luv Caz xx


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hi everyone I hope you are well.

Ranweli- I am sending you big    I am so so sorry. Just take good care of yourself and give yourself plenty of me time. Im sure your frosties will come good for you. 

Sandee- how are you getting on in ur 2ww?? lots of    . 

Caz- Look after yourself and stick close to dh. You will get through this and I truly believe that we will all get what we dream of. 

Mrs  & Mrs Hoopy- How are you both ??

Mrs Mac- I haven't heard from you in a while I hope you are ok?

Wishing- How are you keeping? Not long now bet you are getting excited. 

Cars- How have you been any more news on the egg sharing? 


I am still waiting my 3  months on the zoladex so far so good not too many symptoms but I have to say the patiently waiting is driving me    plus to top it off my dh's 3 best friends wives are all expecting and we are having a night out with them at the weekend. It is so hard when they start asking why we don't have children I always end up making some lame excuse. 


Anyway lots of love to all 

little sunshine xx


----------



## Cars

Weecaz & ranweli- so so sorry am really    for you and actually quite    its not fair! we booked a holiday after our fet failed. one day our dreams will will will come true!

ranweli- glad you are getting your pma back , look at sadie, she had wee frank junior with fet,    

off to rome thursday, cannot wait for the break, been a bit down lately, dont know why? anyway will say a prayer for all of us at the vatican that things get better for my FF    

Love to everyone XX


----------



## emmypops

Weecaz - Big   to you - I think a wee holiday is a good idea - what more can I say  

Ranweli - Great to see the   kicking in - FET here you come   

Cars - Have a great time in Rome its a wonderful city  

Littlesunshine - Hope ur night out goes ok - it is really difficult when u start to think the whole world is PG except you  

Lottiepots - Wonderful to hear from you - was wondering if u were all doin ok - it must be hard going with three little ones to look after - I found one hard enough  

Love to all of u GGs and Guys
Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & guy,

lottie - i'm glad your wee ones are doing so well. you must be knackered buut it's all worth it! less than 4 weeks to go for us now. we've narrowed down our list of names and are hopefully just going to see which one suits the baby best when he arrives. i do already have a favourite though so i'm secretly hoping that that's the one! 

ranweli - glad you're doing okay. and glad you've had a good wash now! 

mr hoopy - 4 is a lucky number too! look for some way to make your next cycle different so that you feel it's not the same. i think if i was to do two cycles in a row with the same drugs, same 2ww activities, same vitamins etc i would just assume from the start that the result was going to be the same. although i changed a million things between our icsi and fet cycles i also decided that i just _had_ to change my vitamins from sanatogen & zita west to pregnacare otherwise our whole cycle would be doomed! the logic of a bird aye! 

caz - i'm really sorry to hear your news. remember we're all here for you. 

little sunshine - if your dh's friends' wives are that insensitive i reckon the best solution is just to explode one day and tell them all exactly what's going on! maybe you'd rather keep it to yourself but i've found in the past that it certainly shuts people up! 

cars - hope your holiday in rome is just the relaxing break you and your dh need right now. and i hope it's sunny! 

sandy - hope you're 2ww is going brilliantly. when is your otd?     

emmy - hi, how are you doing? i hope your dd is keeping you busy while you wait to hear from your donor. 

suzee - how are you? not long for me now so i guess we'll be hearing your good news even sooner! 

hi to everyone else...

wishing x


----------



## sandee2002

hy all,

otd is this tuesday.....dont know wether to test monday??


----------



## Cars

sandee, try and stay away    but i am one to talk! I tested before hand and then spent a horrendous 24 hours willing the result ot change, wont do it again, aged about 10 years in 24 hours!

Hey everyone else    

Cars xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone hope you are all well. 

Just thought it was time that I popped on to say hello to you all. I just find it so hard to keep up with everyone these days there are so many of us.

Weecaz and Ranweli I am so sorry to hear your news it can be so hard to stay positive at times like this and there is not much that anyone can say to make it feel any better you just have to give yourself some time.

Sadie little Frank is just a gorgeous little boy you must be so proud of him. I am glad that everything has went so well for you.

Wishing and Suzee not long left for us now hope you are both well. Wishing were you at the parentcraft classes in the Southern last Tuesday. I noticed that there seemed to be two groups so not sure wether you were in the same group as me or not. If you were then I am the one who's baby is breech so it looking more and more like I am going to have to have a section now as I don't think that it wants to move out of this position now. I have appointment at the Southern on Wednesday so will probably be given a date then so probably only 2 or 3 weeks left for me now before meeting the wee one. Cant really complain though as everything else has went really well for me up to now.

Best wishes to everyone else

Ruthx


----------



## bubbles06

just wanted to pop on and say,

weecaz-iam so sorry for your result,af is a real witch,i knew also myself she was on her way and of course she was,we women just know our bodies,dont we,sending you lots of   ,our dream will come true,it may just take a little longer, 

sandee-hi hun,sending you lots of       for your otd,as cars said try to stay away from tests,i tested 2 days early and was devastated and the next couple of days was awful,hoping that a wee miracle would happen,  ,    you get a fab result,xx

hi everyone else,will be on tomorrow to do more personals,

ranwelixxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- Have been thinking about you loads. Not long till May and get 2 of these wee frosties back where they belong. FET's do work.  

Weecaz- So sorry to read you news. Give yourself some time it hard right now. I found wine and chocs helped and lots of cuddles with DH.

Sandy- Sending you lots of            thoughts and               .

Em- I have pm'd you re board get back to me when you find out for definate what I can post.   When do you think you will start?

Ruth- Not long now honey. I had CS and it wasn't as bad as I thougt and was actually quite a nice after all my worrying about not bonding. Ask if they can put you wee one he/she on your chest as soon as they are born that what I had and it was just so lovely to be the first person to look into his eyes. Frank didn't cry to start with and that quite normal for planned CS so was very peaceful and he just lay there and stared at us both. Was v special. Good luck.

Wishing- Last leg for you too. We going to have wee run of births over nxt couple of weeks. You must be excited.

Cars- Hope you having fun in Rome. It is a fab place and we would love to go back there.

MrsR- Hope you having great holiday. Lots of sunshine.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Sending you 2   it hard but keep going we didn't give up and look at us now. It hard and I know you beging to lose faith with each disappointment but I just know you will get your dream. 

Lottie- Great to hear from you and surprised you have time to post with the triplets well done you. Sound like they doing great. Wee Frank is a wee gem. He has so had some problems with gastric reflux over the last couple of weeks but they have started him on gaviscon and since tues he has been a completely different boy. Keeping his feeds down and a lot more settle. "Wee list" certainly is growing just hope and pray that we get some more BFP's on there in 2009.

mrsmac- Howz you? What happening with you now?  

I went to see Kim and the twins yesterday. That was me just getting a chance to meet them as only started driving again from Wednesday. They are so cute and got some photos of wee Frank with them. Kim bought us some lovely gifts and had me greeting. She really is a special friend to me and and kept me going through my treatment when I felt like giving up so many times. To all my FF going through treatment I know it hard but please know that the end result is worth all the pain and heartache of all the disappointments, it will happen for you PMA goes a long way to the outcome.


Love Sadie  

Have posted a wee pic of Frank with the Twins. They are so cute. If you double click on it it will increase size.


----------



## emmypops

Awww Sadie what a gorgeous piccie    - looks like there was something interesting going on at the left and side of the picture that they were all looking at  

Emmy xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi Sadie 

Love the picture. Looks like they will all be good company for each other. Thanks for the reassurance about the CS that was just what I needed as I am quite nervous and worried about not being able to bond with the baby. Were you able to hold Frank on your chest before he was wrapped? I had been told by one of the consultants that this would be possible right away but when I was talking to the midwifes last Tuesday they told me that the baby would need to be wrapped first as the theatre is quite cold for the baby, then my DH gets to give the baby skin to skin contact outside the theatre while they finish off the operation. Also how did you feel afterwards, were you still able to cope with looking after Frank or did you need to get a lot of help? Hope you don't mind me asking so many questions.

Ruth


----------



## SBB

Hi Ruth

They put Frank in a green theatre drape and I was able to have him on my chest straight away. My DH got to stay in the theatre right up till the op wa finished and went to get changed just before they moved me to recovery. DH held him for a wee while then when they moved me over onto the bed they put Frank in with me and wheeled me through to recovery. He never left my sight and if I were you I would be the one telling them what you want it is you and DH baby so don't let them tell you otherwise. I did need lots of help but I after we were home from family. The night of CS I got catheter out at 11pm and was able to get up out of bed and walk to toilet. The midwives did little to help and I was more or less left to get on with seeing to wee man except when I needed help with breastfeeding. But it is strange you just kind of get on with it because you have to. However every hspital is different and to be fair to midwives they were run off there feet and wasn't enough of them.

Hope this helps I was worried about bonding to but I don't think I could have bonded anymore if I had a natural delivery. Hope this helps.

Love Sadie. x


----------



## Ruth.2

Thanks so much for all that info Sadie it really helps to know of someone else's experience. I think you are probably right about telling them what we want and not letting them have it all their own way. When I last spoke to a consultant I was told that DH could stay with me while the operation was being finished so seem to be getting some conflicting information so I think we will just have to stick to our guns and insist that things are done our way.

Thanks again 
Love Ruth


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli and Caz - So sorry to hear your news but pleased to see you're both trying to keep up the PMA.  Thinking of you. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmac

wee caz - really sorry to hear it didn't work this time, honey. Thinking about you and dh. We're here whenever you need us. Sending  

mrsmac
x


----------



## mrsmac

Hi girlies,

Just a quick post. About to go to bed. Hope everyone is ok. When I phoned GRI on Thursday, no cases had been reviewed. Told to phone back on FRiday pm. Was busy at work and couldn't get any privacy to phone until 4.30pm. By that time answering machine was on. Will try again tomorrow. Have been going to the gym, body combat classes and salsa. Enjoying it. Hope the momentum keeps up.

Night, night,
mrsmac
x


----------



## sandee2002

Hy All

OTD tomorrow, but have excrutiating pains since 7.30am this morning....so bad, no blood. I do have cysts and fibroid not sure if they are influencing the pain, anyone got any of those whilst TX?
went to docs.......she said it was not unusal to get some pain even when pregnant, when your usual period is due. Anyone experienced this? She gave me a pregnancy test it was a FAINT POSITIVE. She says it could still go either way.....so rest

Sandy


----------



## Cars

sandee thats great that you have a faint positive    Stay positive and put your feet up and rest!               theres a thread somewhere on ff that did a poll about pains and over 80% had experienced pain and still got a positive so hoping your the same,  

Cars xx


----------



## snzk

hi,
I am new to FF and will be starting my first ICSI cycle at GCRM in 5weeks....i am so excited but also a bit scared.
I am 39 and my DP is 38. I've had cancer in the past which put a hold on family plans and now discovered DP has low sperm count. NHS age cut off is 38 and after waiting 8mths for referral, it came through in January, I turned 39 in december... Anyway, found GCRM and so here I am....
Lorr.


----------



## bubbles06

Sandee-keep positive for otd tomorrow,sending you lots of       and iam      you get you bfp tomorrow,

lorr-welcome to the thread,i have just had my 1st icsi treatment at the gcrm with set and got a bfn,but have 4 frosties so hope to start again in may,they really are a wonderful clinic,the staff are lovely and are so helpful,sorry to hear that you had cancer in the past and so happy to hear you ok now,ask any questions you like,we will try to answer,all the ladies on here are lovely and mr hoopy is too,  

ranweli xxx


----------



## mrsmac

sandee - sounds good, honey.   it's a lovely BFP for you tomorrow x 

lorr - hi! Big welcome to the thread   Have heard great things about GCRM from GG's. Hope it makes all your dreams come true   Look forward to getting to know you. We are all united in infertility whether it's past or present and here for each other. Sending you some bubbles and babydust x       

ranweli - how are you feeling this week?  


Managed to get through to clinic today, eventually. Nurse said we can start our final treatment whenever we feel ready. Don't want to rush into it. Will try to keep up the keep fit for at least another month, then maybe give it a bash. Hope can last out til then. You know what it's like, part of me is desperate to start again  


mrsmac
x


----------



## littlesunshine09

Hey everyone 

I just jumped on to say lots of luck to Sandee for tomorrow!!! It sounds good so far and I am sending you lots of    . 

snzk- welcome to the thread everyone is really helpful here and very supportive. 5 weeks isn't long!!

Mrs Mac- good news about GRI. I'm so impressed with your your healthy living I wish I had your motivation. I think you will know yourself when you are ready to give it another go!!

Hope evryone else is well.

little sunshine


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies,

Ranweli & Weecaz - sorry to hear about your recent outcomes, try and stay positive, look to the future  

Lorr - welcome to GG's good luck for your tx in 5 wks!!  

MrsMac - Good to hear you sounding   won't be long til you start again!!

Sadie - Frank & twins are lovely!!  It must be great having a friend with babies the same age, none of my friends are pg, their babies are all 2 & up.

Sandee - Good luck!! 

Wishing & Ruth - No not long to go at all!!  Its getting quite exciting but also a bit on the scary side too!!  Are you both all organised, its crazy all the stuff you need for such little people!!

I hope of all of you are keeping well and all the wee bubbas are doing well too.  Sorry I haven't been posting lately, I have been thinking about you all.  

I haven't been very well.  I've had a kidney infection which isn't clearing up, my blood pressure is high and my legs and feet are swollen away up!!  Oh the joys!!  Anyway, the presenting twin still hasn't turned so its a def C Section for me.  I'm booked in for 8th April, only 9 days to go!!

Sorry for anyone I've missed, I can't seem to concentrate on anything much lately, hhhmmmm I wonder why!?!

Take care, 

Suzee xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Suzee - Poor you - you are really gong thru it    Can't belive your wee ones will be here so soon - bet you can't wait to see them  

Lorr - Welcome an good luck for your TX   Lots of ladies on here have done tx at GCRM so feel free to ask any question - however daft or petty it may seem  

Sandee - I still have everything crossed for you for tomorrow - hope it goes well                            

Well I have decided to start losing weight and getting fit again - haven't done any exercise since Emily was born and that was almost 3 years ago    My sis gets married in Sep and I want to look my best for the piccies    Started a "Shape up" class tonight and got weighed and measured and will go swimming once a week and one exercise class to get the body tones up    So we'll see what happens  

Big   to all you guys - sorry about those i've missed  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sandy- Fingers crossed for you for tomorrow I hope and pray that the faint +ve gets stronger.                 

Lorr- Welcome to the thread I will add you to the list. Good luck with treatment I hope GCRM makes your dreams come true.

Suzee- Not long now chick till you meet your wee ones. It really is wonderful. Lots of my friends having babies just now and 2 of them due in next couple weeks it is lovely having someone to share things with. I am sure you will be a very busy lady with the twins and even although your friends wee ones are 2 upwards their kids will be so excited to see their new friends.

Anyway going to bed just a quick post. Will update list tomorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## snzk

Hi Everyone,
Many thanks for your good wishes. I am finding my way around FF and working out how to reply etc.... I am trying to stay focussed at the moment but will no doubt have many questions to ask in the coming weeks. Glad the weather is holding up and enjoying walking the dogs. Disappointed we didn't have a lot of snow but enjoyed a few days sledging. (we have 3 huskies). it is good to have a diversion. I had my first consultation and ovarian assessement at GCRM only a few weeks ago so things are moving quite quick. 

Wishing you all the best too.

Lorraine.x


----------



## Cars

Sandee      that you get a positive!

Lorraine, welcome to the thread   

One more day to go until rome    

Hello to everyone else

Cars x


----------



## bubbles06

just came on to see if sandee had posted,     you got your bfp,    

ranwelixxxx


----------



## whippet

Was checking to see if Sandee had posted   its good news

Lorraine welcome, I had sucess on my second cycle at GCRM and now have a beautiful daughter would go again tomorrow if we could afford it loads and loads of luck to you both   and some bubbles for luck

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks, I'm back from my hols & truly gutted to be home, we had a fab holiday both in London & Tenerife & I wish I was still there 
I am of course pleased to be back catching up with you all 
I'm at GCRM this Friday to sign consents & pay for TX......eeeeek at the cost but c'est la vie 
They want to charge me almost £100 for 1 prostap jab.....my zolly runs out on 14th April so I need 1 jab of prostap to keep me D/R before I start my stimms on 17th......I've had prostap loads of time for my endo in the past & have had it on normal prescription from GP so I'm not chuffed they want to charge £100.....I'm gonna say to them that my GP will give me this ....not sure how this will go down, any experiences of this at GCRM folks?? 

Ranweli & Caz - gutted for you both  its so sh*tty!!!!! thinking of you both

hoopy's - how you both doing? read that you're gonna go for it again, are you's having some time out first?

sandee - got everything crossed, how did you get on?  

cars - have a lovely time in rome, say some   for me please   

lorraine - nice to 'meet' you, good luck for your 1st TX

emmy - hows the fitness regime?? I should be joining you after all my eating & boozing on hols!!

sadie - glad Frank's more content on the old gaviscon!! Luv the pic of him with the twins

suzee - sorry you've had a rotten time of late, it'll be full of joy soon hunni!! Not long til you meet your bubbas  

mrs mac - in my opininion, try & have a wee break between TX's, I only waited 1month between both my ICSI's & I now kinda wish I'd waited a good few mths to let me recover both physically & emtionally before jumping back in. Good luck for next round though  

lottie - luvly of you to pop in hunni, glad all's going well with the triplets 

wishing - how are you luvvie??

ruth - not long for you either hunni, how you doing?

well folks I'm gonna catch some shut eye

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sandee2002

hy all

Negative yesterday after getting a positive on Monday.........

sandy


----------



## Carrie D

I'm really sorry to hear your news Sandee.  I hoped you were heading to a strong positive after your first test    

Carrie D x


----------



## Cars

Sandee so sorry


----------



## whippet

Sandee really sorry honey thought you were looking really good with the early positive   

whippet x


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

ruth - yes, we've been at the antenatal classes both weeks but i think we must be in the other group from you.  we had our tour first last week?  hope everything's going ok and either your wee one turns or you get given a date for your section.  

sandy - i'm really sorry to hear your news.  your dreams will come true...  

lorraine - sounds like you and your dh have had a really tough time of it.  the gcrm is wonderful and all the staff there are lovely.  our gcrm miracle is due in just under 3 weeks!  good luck!  

suzee - you're going to be a mummy in a week!  we're pretty much there with getting everything organised although it would help if the crib was actually in our room rather than taking up space in the spare room doorway!    i'm sure it'll wander through in the next few days!

mrs r - the gcrm totally encouraged us to get everything we could through our gp to save us money so i'm sure they'll be fine with you getting your prostap that way.  

hi to everyone else!

wishing x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry not posted for a while but been having some "me" time  anyway we have deceided yes to try again we have another 2 attempts at the gri and i know if i didnt try then i would also regret it and probably resent my cowardice as well  so going to start on my may af after we come back from holiday!!! we have had loads of time in between all our cycles and its never made a differeence so going the fast approach this time   
anyway time for some personals!!

sandy so gutted for you both hope your holding on tight 

mrs mac or should it be mrs motivator!!   my god that is some amount of excercise hope your feeling better for it we phoned and have been told we can try again anytime but have  an appoinment with consultant on the 10/5 they have to do some thing different this time  glad to hear your starting again as well we might be sucessfull cycle buddies this time   

suzee omg!! 8/4 you must be so excited that you will finally meet your own wee miracles at long last hope you feel better as well 

cars have a great time in rome its a great city and really lovely this time of year

mrs r poor you back already  glad you had a good time and are all     up  the gcrm were brillant when it came to my drugs as because were north lanarkshire they will pay for three round of drugs while on the waiting list so they gave me a list to take to my doctor who wrote a prescripton sending you loads and loads of   and     

emmy hope this fitness thing is nt catching     although they do so it can be addictive though not as much as chocolate i hear    how is the wedding plans going must be full steam ahead now have you managed to pick your dresses yet

sadie what great pictures of frank and his first ever friends they looked so cute together its so good to hear he will have lots of friends while growing up 

ranweli how are you doing mrs  when do you plan to do your fet

wishing glad to hear your getting all organised you must be getting excited as well 

lorraine welcome to the thread you find everyone on here a mindfull of knowledge for any questions you have

well i am off to enjoy my "empty" mr h away to watch football and have the house to myself bliss!!

hi and sorry to anyone ive missed hope your all well
mrs hoopxx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs Hoopy - Glad to hear you are jumping back on the bandwagon so soon.  I'm curious though...are you doing NHS treatment at GRI?  If so, do they let you do the next TX straightaway?  I'm on the waiting list at Ninewells and the Doc there told me that if I don't get PG after the first TX, then I go back to the bottom of the waiting list.  I figured this was the same all over, but sounds like it might be an individual health board decision?

I'm getting close to the mental state where I could try again, but no money left - plus unlike most of the girls here, I didn't think GCRM were good at all.  I'm still waiting on a call back from Pat following my BFN.  I haven't had my final consultation even though I've called up and asked for it (they said Pat would call me).  Doesn't seem like a good use of £4K to me... so will need to wait until my name reaches the top at Ninewells 

 to everyone.  I think we could all do with some!!!

Carrie D x


----------



## buster24

shaun and hollie age 14 weeks omg how big have they grown, sorry not on much its bloody hard work but was well worth the 15 year wait. hope all is well
love kim xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, 

sandee-so sorry about your result, ,have lots of cuddles with dh and remember we are here when you want to talk, 

kim-the picture of shaun and hollie is gorgeous,they are both beautiful.cant believe they are 14 weeks already,glad to hea you are thoroughly enjoying every minute,even when your shattered. 

mrs r-you sound like you had a fab holiday,all ready and relxed for your txt,we are hoping to have fet middle of may,so wont be far behind you,   

mrs hoopy-great news that you are going to have another go,like you i would always wonder(if we didnt have another go)we may be buddies on the 2ww as we are going for fet in may, 

suzee-how exciting,6 days till you meet your wee ones    ,glad to hear your feeling a wee bit better.

wishing-how r u? 

iam off to put some washing on the line,while this good weather lasts  

ranweli xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Sandee - Sorry to hear your result.  Had my fingers crossed for you.  We're here if you need us.

Mrs R - Glad you had a good holiday.  I'm off on Tuesday and I can't blooming wait!!!!  Not looking like we're quite going to be cycle buds as I think I start stimms around 2nd May.  

Ranweli - Pleased to hear you'll be going for it again in May.  Glad you're enjoying the good weather.  It's been fab today.

Kim - Had a chuckle at your too busy to post comment - I am sure with those two wee cuties you'll be extremely busy!


Mrs Hoopy - Good idea taking 'me time'.  I think it did me the world of good.  Keep up that PMA girl!

Lorraine - Welcome to the thread.  I'm at GCRM and should be cycling again about the same time as you.

Emmy - Howz the excercising going?  I've been doing a bit lately too and although it's always a thought to do it you do feel better afterwards.  Don't think I'll ever be one of those people that gets addicted to the gym tho! It's more of a neccessity not for pleasure!  

Well folks I have finally got a plan and handed my money over again today!  Here we go again!  Start taking Norethisterone tablets on the 16th April. Then start the Synarel nasal spray on 29th with gonal F injections starting 2nd May. First scan and bloods on 6th May.  Anyone else been on this protocol?  Is it the same as you Emmy?  Also on the look out for some cycle buddies coz don;t think Mrs R and I will be quite in sync! 

Lots of love to everyone as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrsmac

Evening ladies,

Jen - Great to hear you're starting treatment again. Have been on nasal spray and gonal f injections but prostrap instead of norethisterone.   this is the right combination for you. 2 weeks today for you  

ranweli - next month for you too? Will it be a natural FET? Will you have a consultation first?

kim - lovely picture. Your twinnies are gorgeous  

carrie - glad to hear you're feeling ready to think about treatment again. Didn't realise how different each health board is. GRI definitely don't put anyone back to bottom of the waiting list. Encouraged to try again basically anytime after 3 AFs following negative treatment.  

mrs hoopy - lovely to hear from you. That's great you're going for it in May!! Thinking May/June time for us too. Really hope, as you say, we're SUCCESSFUL cycle buddies this time    Where  are you off to on holiday?

wishing - how are you feeling? Not long now. How did you get on with your tour?

sandee - so sorry to hear it didn't work out this time. Thinking of you  

mrs R - sounds like you had a smashin holiday. Hope you're all refreshed for starting next round of treatment   Any joy with cutting some of the medication costs?

cars - hope you have a magic time in Rome. It's an amazing city. Look forward to hearing about it  

emmy - how are you enjoying the classes? Sometimes it's a thought to go, but, you feel great afterwards!!

suzee - so excited for you. You'll have met your babies this time next week  

little sunshine - what's cooking with you, honey?

sadie - hi! How's Frank and you doing?


Well, still going to the gym before work 3 times a week, salsa last night and body combat tomorrow night. Really enjoying it. Still a novelty. Haven't been dieting. In fact, went to a concert on Tuesday night at QMU (reliving our youth!!) Gave the ideal excuse to go to Stravaigin on Gibson St for dinner. Yum, yum! 3 courses no problem!!


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

my holi-bags are well & truly a distant memory after a few dys in the old routine  
maybe I'll jst need to book another one    

GCRM beckons tomorrow.....thats after I rob a bank enroute     

anyone got exciting plans this weekend? Quiet one for me other than going to the football!

mrsmac - you're putting us all to shame with all your exercising but I think you're doing enough for us all  I'll find out tomorrow if I can cut costs at all by getting any drugs from GP....watch this space

jen - thats a pity we're not gonna be cycle buds but hey I'll be on m 2ww when you're stimming so WHEN I GET MY BFP....I'll be sure to send you BFP vibes & dust too  Nothing like good strong PMA eh!
Enjoy your hols mrs 

ranweli - thats good you're going to be having your FET soon, here's hoping eh! 

kim - Shaun & Hollie are beautiful, you must be proud as punch 

mrs hoopy - go on hols & enjoy then get geared up for no.4!!!! You'd be crazy not to use your other 2 attempts......and it is gonna work at some point so hell why no cycle 4??   

wishing - its getting close to that time hunni!!! Its exciting!!!! Start counting it in sleeps, I count everything in sleeps.....big kid at heart  Hopefully GCRM wont have a prob about me getting prostap from GP....either that or they'll think I'm a cheapskate narky cow  

sandee -  truly gutted for you hunni, its never easy but worse after your glimmer of hope, try & stay strong 

luv to one & all
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
carrie gri never put you to the bottom again once you reach the top you can have all your treatments when you want although they do say it should be in 2yrs i am also really sorry i have not forgot my about my cousin i will chase her up this weekend and get back to you  

kim those two are so gorgeous but have that glint in  there eye that says they love having mummy at there beck and call  

jen that greats your starting again and as mrs r says she will start off te run of bfps and send some    your way good luck remember    they have changed so much this time that it will work 

mrs mac we are off to alacante on the 26/4  mr h boss has a villa out there so its really cheap were off with my cousin and her husband and we always have  a ball   

mrs r glad to see you have all that pent up     in you this is your time mrs i can feel it in my "water" as my gran always says     good luck today once that payments made thats it  

hi to everyone i ve missed hope you are all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Offically PUPO  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Meds for 3 months starts Bloods and scan 14th April 2009

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM Starting 14th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM Egg donation

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation 

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sandy- have pm'd you. So sorry.  

MrsR- Glad you had a good holiday and are raring to go with treatment.

Jen- Good luck starting treatment. Hope you get more follies this time round.  

Ranweli- Howz you?  

mrshoopy- How are you? When have you got r/v?

mrsmac-We are doing fine. Was lunching with Kim and the twins today. Sound like you are busy getting fit.

lorraine- welcome to thread have added you to list.

suzee- not long now till you meet your wee ones. CS will be fine.

Wishing and Ruth- Howz you?


Well need to go. Boy due up. Back on soon.

Love Sadie


----------



## donn1

hi to all u lovely ladies

sending u all baby dust and best wishes             

am so sorry to sandee for the result and hope u cant find comfort and strength from ur love ones

wishing  hi their and how u holding up

hoopies  hope u enjoy ure holiday with ure friends and time is the best healer, ready to get ur BFP on ure next go of this mad fertility roundabout

mrs r bet ure back raring to go after ur hols


mrs mac u will be like the bionic woman at theis rate 

buster the twins are gorg i remember u from when i used to post in 2006, god that feels a world away now with all the changes in our lives we have had

suzee  all the best with the cs, 

ranweli  hope all is well with u 

sbb  how is the wee man doin bet hes gettin stronger and bigger every day

got my 12 week scan yest and all is ok, have to get another at 14 weeks as to early to do head measurements etc, guess am lucky to see him again then, and i feel it in my waters its another boy as symptoms are the same as last time with no sickness etc yeah 

love and luck to all

lindsay


----------



## mrsmac

Hi GG's,

chip - nice to hear from you. 12 weeks already? Wow! Seems to have flown in. Am sure doesn't feel like that  

sadie - hope you had nice catch up with Kim. Must be nice to compare notes  

mrs hoopy - wee holiday in Alicante sounds just the ticket. Good on you  

mrs r - are you any further forward with the costs? Fingers crossed  



Booked tickets for Imelda May today. Went to see her last month or two in King Tuts. She is sooooo amazing. Anyone heard her stuff? This time she's at Oran Mhor. May 26th. Can't recommend her enough!!
We're hoping to get a week in the sun around May 16th. Plan to start treatment after that all going well  


mrsmac
x


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks to you all as always for your support.  I'm off on hols tomorrow so prob won't get a chance to come back on again as heaps to do.  Unfortunately my summer stuff needing a good iron after I shoved it away last year.   Tried on my bikini today and gave myself a fright but hey-ho nobody knows me so who cares!   Pick up my drugs on the way home from airport and start the day I get back so the next few months are going to fly by.

Hope all is well with everyone and catch up with you all the end of next week when I will be suffering post-holiday depression! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone 

hows the weekend been for you all? I've had a quiet relaxing one!!

Well the deed has been done.....TX has been paid for, I've also got confirmed dates....my Zoladex runs out on 14th April so I need to get a 1mth jab of prostap that day, then I'm back on 22nd April at GCRM for Scan, Bloods & starting stimms .....just want to get started now!
We'll be getting all our drugs via GCRM apart from the prostap, I've made enquiries with my GP about this & I'll find out tomorrow if they can prescribe it, a saving of £100 is better than nothing eh!

Jen - have a fantastic holiday hunni, you'll be looking great in your bikini I bet! Make sure you come back all refreshed & revitalised and full of positivity for this TX....it IS gonna work 

mrsmac - paid full TX costs on fri but looks like we might be able to get my prostap jab from GP so that'll be £4 as opposed to £100....every little helps. Where you thinking of going in May?

lindsay - glad all is going well with your pregnancy  cant believe thats you 12wks already  so you're reckoning another boy eh....what names do you like?

sadie - can you update me on the list to starting at GCRM on 22 April? Ta mucho  luv to you & little Frank  

mrs hoopy - not long til your holi-bags.....wish I still had mine to go!! Sounds like you's will have a brilliant time!!! I hope your 'water feeling' persists & you're right mrs!! Here's hoping!!! 

Mr Hoopy - how you doing? 4-0 yest....  lots of positives!! Are you in sporting heaven this weekend....football, F1 & tennis  ha ha

Being a lazy mare tonight & phoning a chinese takeaway.....yum yum

ciao for now
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone 
hope you all had a great weekend what great weather on sunday unfortunately i was stuck at work   so the waether better be good next weekend  

mrs r thats great your all paid for  not long now   

sadie our review is the 5th of may not really holding out much hope for anything different  as the gri was bad enough trying to get my drugs right but will go in all ready   

lynsday congrats 12wks already my god that was quick   how are the wedding plans coming along this must be the mad dash time 

jen hope you have  a great holiday

suzee not long now hope your feeling ok and are already to meet your wee miracles 

mrs mac just what the doctor ordered a good holiday are you having a review meeting?

hi to everyone else i ve missed hope you are all well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies,

I'm sooooo fed up sitting around that I've come into work (we're just a small family business) not actually done any work yet though  but just wanted out for a while then DH says he'll take me back home at lunch time.  Getting very excited about having the babies but getting even more worried about the C Section.  Had a pre-p assessment on Friday there and I'm beginning to wish they never told me what was going to happen.  At least they said I should be first in as its twins and they like to get twins etc. done early as long as there are no emergencies so thats something.  Had blood pressure checked again this am and its still high but nothng to be overly concerned about.  

I'm doing my best to keep up with you all but I don't seem to be able to keep anything in!!  I've lost track with the twins thread completely!!  Apparently I asked DH the same question 3 times yesterday and I still don't know what he said!!  Think I've lost it!!

Anyway, if I can get my head straight I'll post before Wed if not then I'll be back on prob early next week to let you know flavours, weights, etc.  Hopefully we'll have settled on names by then too!!

Good luck and lots of   for you all.  Hope you all have a lovely easter!!

Luv Suzee xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

suzee  take it easy and lots of good luck for next week 

mrs hoopy  hope all goes well at gri, surely they can do something a wee bit diff this time to aid a bfp  

hope all are well, tryin to entertain son over next 2 weeks, thank god for the wii  he loves it, bought a caravan so will pick it up at the weekend and tour cant wait as mum and dad have had one since i was wee and its great getting away for the weekend, even if it rains  midwifwe app tomorrow so prob get bp and bloods etc done, wedding plans all goin ok as am a mrs organised type so now can sit back and wait for it all to come together, thanks for asking mrs hoopy

sorry to any i have missed out and wish u all love luck and happiness

lindsay


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all well    Sorry haven't posted for a while but I am keeping up with your antics when I get the chance  

Off to my "Shape up " class tonight for the weigh in so am praying my weekends excesses have not spoiled my otherwise very healthy week   

Had a friend over fo the weekend and we had a game of badminton on Sunday morning for old times sakes ( haven't played for about seven years) and i thought i would be aching all over today but I must be fitter than I think cos no sore bits today  

We wer trying to plan my sisters hen night and have decided to go away to a nice hotel for one night. I had listed all the ones I could think of and we are maybe going to try Foresthills in Aberfoyle - any of you girls been there? Any other suggestions? 

Anyway enough of me - time for you guys  

Lindsay - So glad to hear all is ok with you bubba - such a relief isn't it ? Hope u have  happy and problen free pregnancy  

Suzee - OMG they'll be here on Wed - no point in worrying - they have to come out    The end result will be worth whatever you have to go through - i can guarantee you that  

Mrs Hoopy -    PMA all the way - chin up     Hope next weekend a scorcher for you  

Mrs R - No turning back now that the cash has been handed over -   that is the best 5 grand you'll ever spend   

Jen - Have a great hol and get all refreshed fo you next TX  

Hi Mrsmac, Sadie, Buster (piccy is gorgeous), Carrie, Ranweli, Wishing, Sandee (  ) and all the others 

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

nothing much from me to update other than my GP's going to do my prostap next week so we've saved that £100 In the meantime I'm jst patiently waiting these last few wks now 

Suzee - all the best for 2moro luv, twinnies are coming....cant wait to here your good news!!!!!

emmy - hope your weigh in went well 

lindsay - good luck for your midwife appt! The caravan sounds fab, where you off to in it when you get it Hope your DS isn't too bored with it only being day 2 of the hols!

mrs hoopy - even if we have rotten weather you've still got the spanish sunshine to look forward too!  I really hope that GRI will try something a bit different for you next time, something different is better than nothing eh! 

jen - you'll be offski today.....ENJOY!!!!

hope everyone else is doing good!!

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrsmac

mrs R - Roll on next week   Are you taking any vitamin supplements? I'm still taking Pregnacare. Wasn't sure if there was anything else worth trying   xx

emmy - have never been to Foresthills. Hen night will be great fun to plan. Any surprises up your sleeve? xx

chip - how did you get on at midwife app? xx

suzee - thinking of you honey   xx

mrs hoopy - haven't been offered a review app. As far as I'm aware, still long protocol for treatment, one size fits all!! Hope you get some questions answered xx

ranweli - haven't heard from you in a while   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

Hello everyone      

Jen- delighted your going for another cycle, enjoy your hols xx

MrsMac, I love Imelda May- was home(ireland) in January and she was on a tv show singing " falling in love with you again" and have been talking about her since! going to check if there are tickets left after posting here, what a small world!!

Hoopys- the break will do you the world if good!

Well, had the most amazing time in rome, must have walked millions of miles! It is the most amazing city i have ever visited, went to the vatican city on sunday, had wrote to vatican requesting tickets for mass, went at 7 in morning and got great seats, prayed and prayed that this is the year my FF have their dreams come true! The food in rome was to die for, hotel fab and eeven got upgraded to a suite, it was great being together and not worrying about anything, anyway shattered so going to sign off, 

Cars


----------



## donn1

hi all

cars glad u had a good time in rome, never been but would love to go

jen  enjoy ure hols

mrs mac enjoy the gig

emmy  hi how u doin

ranweli  hope all is well with u

mrs r  good luck with ure treatment, keepin all crossed for u

hoopies  have a lovely holiday

midwife app went well, she is really nice and will follow me alway through pregnancy and after birth, feeling ok, tho got a terrible upset tum, but cant take nowt, ah well the joys, hope it clears for sunday when we go away with our van, just down to a nice site at balloch, good for son as loads to do and nice and flat to take his bike,

wishing all loads of pma and sending loads of    all your ways

love

lindsay


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry not been on for a while,my gran died at the weekend,  ,so been kind of busy,will be on soon,

suzee-sending you and your wee twinnies lots   ,cant wait to hear all about them,

ranweli xx


----------



## Carrie D

Cars, glad to see you back safe and sound.  I was thinking about you with the earthquake over there.  Sounds like you were far enough away...Did you feel it at all?

Suzee - Good luck with everything.  Can't wait to hear all your exciting news and welcome 2 little ones to the forum!

Mrs Hoopy, good luck with your follow up appt.  I've got mine finally on April 18th with the famous Marco.  I've asked for advice on recurrent miscarriage...this is the 4th pregnancy I've had that ended very early...Let me know what your cousin says when you see her.  Another glasgow gal has PMd me with similar situation and wondered if there was a miscarriage specialist in Glasgow (or even Scotland!!!)  I don't know, but thought maybe your cousin would.  No hurry...you've got your own things to stress over I know!

Been feeling a bit down the last few days.  My Granma died on Monday, funeral is tomorrow.  She was brilliant and I can't stop going back in time and thinking of all the times we shared together    I also found myself having really selfish thoughts like, if this was me, who would be left to be at my bedside or my funeral?  I know that's not the reason to have children, but it gave me a horrible feeling....think I'm   it...

 to everyone else I've missed!

Carrie D x


----------



## mrsmac

Carrie - sorry to hear about your granma. Will be thinking about you tomorrow   xx

ranweli - sorry to hear about your gran. Noticed you hadn't been on for a while   xx

chip - glad to hear app went well xx

cars - small world indeed, honey! Always knew you had good taste!! Did you get tickets? Fingers crossed. I have raved about Imelda like a broken record since last gig!! Dh and I love Rome to bits. It's our very favourite city. Sounds like you both had an amazing time.   your Vatican prayers will be answered this year   xx


Just back from salsa class. Tonight, we danced salsa (surprise, surprise!!), cha cha, merenge (don't know how to spell it) and jive!! Am shattered. Wee hips are aching but loved it. Always come out of there smiling  


mrsmac
x


----------



## hoopy74

the only male on here has not posted for a wee while, have been reading tho.
have to say me + mrs h off all weekend now both working today tho and easter monday which is magic, with our jobs we hardly get many bank holidays off so great, looking forward to it big time.
have to say tho mrs hoopy into touch 2moro im on swally with my mate watching my beloved celtic!!!!!
then off holiday 2 wks on monday day after my 10k which should be fun and put all my weight back on lol

then recharge batteries and get head together for our 4th and hopefully successful voyage into icsi land.

lets hope the forum has a bettter month to 6 weeks last few ppl seem to all be negatives like us so a big       and      for us all.

have a nice easter hoopy x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a quiet thread this week
ranweli and carrie so sorry to hear about both your grans you both must be devasted my gran is still alive and without doubt the strongest woman i know i would be shattered if anything happened to her sending you both lots of     

cars glad you had a great time in rome it is a great city and hopefully the big man was listening to your prayers

wishing not heard from you in a  while hope everything is ok

suzee cant believe your a mummy now    hope your recovering from the c section and both babies are doing well  

well at  least the big man was answering my good weather prayers what a great day   as mr h was saying he is off out with his pal leaving me to do what i want   so off shopping with my mum then meeting my friends tonight for a girlie night and some dancing(my poor feet already  ) hope you all have a agreat weekend

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Happy Easter everyone, have a great night hoopys


----------



## SBB

Hi








Happy Easter everybody. Hope you are all having a nice day.​







Went telly shopping today as our tv blow-up during week. Now got lovely flat screen bid telly. We were still a bit behind the times. It like a cinema screen in comparison to the one we had. Wee Frank is growing like a wee mushroom was 9lbs 7ozs at baby clinic during week. He slept till 05.30 this morning so I hope that he is starting to stretch out his sleep. Fingers crossed for tonight.

Ranweli and Carrie- Love to you both so sorry to hear about your grans. 

MrsR- Not long now till you rollercoastering along again. I wish you all the luck in the world and fingers crossed you get your dream this time. Hope marco works his magic.

Cars- Glad you had a lovely time in Rome. Me and DH have been and really loved it. I would definately go back. We might take wee Frank and just put him in a harness and carry him around the sights.

Lindsay- Glad the scan went well. You must be so chuffed.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Hope you two aren't too hungover today. I had a few glasses of cava last night and two baileys boy did I have a sore head this am. Good job wee man slept well. Not long now till your holibags and hope you have a love;y time and get a good rest.

mrsmac- you and Em and MrH are putting us all to shame with your healthy exercises. I am back at WW and lost 4lbs last week. Have kind of fell off wagon this weekend as you can tell from the alcohol but hey ho can't be good all the time.

Em- Well done you getting all fit and healthy. Hope you are having a lovely weekend with DD and all the Easter fun.

Suzee- You will be a wee mummy by now. Can't wait to hear the flavours and names. Hope you are all well.

Wishing- Howz you honey? You will be getting to the end of it now and wishing it was all over. Not long now.

Anyway better go got DH family coming for Sunday dinner. Having prawn cocktail, roast leg of lamb and pavlova for pudding. So time to stuff my face then better be good rest of week. Hee Hee. 

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Offically PUPO  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  Officially PUPO   OTD 9th FEB. Roll on wee Bro or Sis for Oliver

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Ruth.2-GCRM  Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM FET  Due date 21/04/09 20week scan shows 

Suzee- GRI  OMG



































Due date 22/04/09

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- RV 5th May 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Starting 22nd April

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM Starting 14th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM Egg donation

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation 

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Ruth.2

Hi everyone

Just wanted to let you all know that me and DH now have a beautiful little son who was born last Monday by CS at 3.38pm weighing 6lb 12oz. We have named him Zack Sean and can not believe how lucky we are to have him. Everything went well and I came home last Thursday. So far we are settling in well, he seems to be a very contented baby as we are only having to get up once in the night to feed him.

Suzee and Wishing hope you are both well, cant wait to hear your news.

Hope every one else is well

Ruth xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

congratulation ruth
      so glad your feeling good and zack sounds like a right wee star
congratulations again   
mrs hoopy ((and hubbie)


----------



## whippet

Ruth huge congrats honey enjoy your son    

whippet x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all well  

Ruth - Thats wonderful news - well done to yu and DH and welcome to the world little Zack   

Sadie - Hope u r enjoying your new telly    Wow Frank is getting a big boy  

Mrs H - Hope u had a great night out and your tootsies have recovered  

Carrie and Ranweli - So sorry to hear your bad news  

Lindsay - Hope u r having a nice time at your caravan  

Mrs R - Well done on saving you drugs money - every little helps  

Mrsmac - You are a busy girl with all those exercise and dance classes - mind and not overdo it  

We took Emily on an egg hunt on Saturday to Pollok House and had a great time - managed to get 6 Easter eggs - we also had a horse and carriage ride and played croquet with the queen of hearts - what a great day    Unfortunately my diet has hit a bad patch this weekend what with all those chocolate eggs kicking around    No weigh in this Monday though (3lbs off last week) so will have to try really hard from now on  

I have booked my sisters hen night - going to the Highlands Hotel in Aviemore - managed to get a really good deal    There are 14 going so it should be lots of fun        

Ah well - best pop off now and get on with the housework since Em at Grandmas today - hope u r all enjoying the nice weather  

Takecare
Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

emmy - That's great you're all booked for hen night. I'm sure you'll have a ball   Not done much exercise this weekend except shovelling heavy loads into my mouth! Will get back into it tomorrow xx

ruth -    Hope you and baby Zack are well xx

sadie - have a big glass of vino for me please, preferably red. Hope you're enjoying your new telly xx

mrs hoopy - how was your girlie night? I'm sure you've still got the moves   xx

mr hoopy - how's your 10k training going? Have you done it before? xx


Well, MIL was due to check in today for a 2week stay. Phoned yesterday. She has a cold so not coming til next Monday   Love her to bits but love the fact I have all day to myself!!! Dh at work. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## hoopy74

mrs mac i'm a 5 a side kinda guy so to answer your question no have never done 1 b4.

training being going gr8 apart from this wknd so a detox now till race day 2 wks yesterday, charity work doing gr8 at around £600 so far so chuffed to bits


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ruth- Congrats                    . You must be so over the moon. So happy for you. Have up-dated the list above to save having 2 lists on one page.

Post pics when you can.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone 
not been around for a few dys cos I was down south visiting my relations, it was a big family gathering...a bit like a Broons outing  had a good time though!

I'm having my prostap jab today to keep me down regged as thats my Zoladex running out now  I'm excited that we'll be on the ICSI highway again next week 

Ruth - lovely news about little Zack's arrival.....congratulations hunni, looking forward to seeing a pic 

Wishing - hows things with you? You've been quiet, hope all is well? 

Suzee - your little twins will be here by now....cant wait to hear all about them, you're no doubt up to your eyes in it so we'll hear from you when you get a chance!  

mrsmac - you're a brave woman.....MIL staying for 2wks  I take my hat off to you 

sadie - little frank is being a wee darling letting you lie in til 5.30am  hope it continues!! hows the new TV? what size did you get? we got a 40" at Xmas, DH still wishes we'd gone bigger  Yeah hopefully next week we'll be experiencing some Marco magic 

mrs hoopy - how was the girlie time, did you partake in some alcohol to aid in the dancing?? 

mr hoopy - blooming Celtic.....why do we make things so hard? keep up the good work in prep for the 10k...you'll be needing your hols afterwrds!

emmy - sounds like you'd a lovely weekend mrs! good on you! thats good you got the hen doo all organised  I'ev got my friends hen weekend in Edinburgh in August but I'm   that I'll be watching what I'm doing & not drinking if you catch my drift     

ranweli - I'm so sorry hunni about your gran  losing a loved one is never easy but grans are real special people, thinking of you lots & hope you're doing ok  

mrsmac - you'll be getting a job on Strictly Come Dancing with all those moves  Hope you're doing good. In terms of vitamins I take Sanatogen Pronatal with Folic Acid, hope they're doing me some good!

Carrie - so sorry to read about your gran as well  hope the funeral was a good send off for her. Hope you get some answers when you have your review with marco 

lindsay - glad the midwife appt went well, always helps if you like someone eh! Did that upset tum clear up in time for you going away? Hope you've had a ncie time at Balloch, lovely there! 

cars - sounds like you'd a fab time in rome, I've only been once & even then it was only a whirlwind stop cos it was our honeymoon & we were on a cruise so we literally had about 7hrs there, saw the vatican, colesseum, trevi fountain etc but would love to go back & spend some quality time there. I hope the big man was listening when you were   hard!!

well I better go as this is longer than I intended 

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

sorry not been on for a while,will try and do personals soon,but just wanted to say a big congratultions to ruth on the arrival of baby zack xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies!

I'm a new girl ! Well, not so new as I've already had treatment in Edinburgh last year but we've decided to move clinics to GCRM. They came recommended and it is nice to see so many positive comments on this thread.

So we're due to start round 2 this month. 

I've been visiting this thread for a wee while but this is my first post.

We've been TTC for 3.5 years, unexplained infertility. All tests appear to be normal. Didn't respond too well to first cycle - only manged 2 mature eggs and one embryo. So hoping for a better result this time.

Anyway, ladies, just thought I'd pop on and say 'hello' ! 

Hope you are all coping with the rollercoaster that is IF.

Minnie


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies,

sorry for keeping you all in suspenders but the last week or so has been so surreal and really strange!!

2 girls!!!  Abigail Mary 6lbs and Jessica Blair 5lbs 3oz  both doing well.  Abigail has to go for an ultrasound scan on her hips as she was lying breech for so long but they say its just a precaution.

Didn't get out of hospital until Monday as I got an infection and then had an allergic reaction to the antibiotics so I didn't have the easiest of times, also C Section wasn't as straight forward as it should've been, something to do with my bladder.

Really sleep deprived and very emotional just now, just start crying for no reason and then can't stop, its quite embarrassing as it can happen anytime.

DH has been really good, i]I wasn't up to doing anything for the girls in the first few days, it was Friday before I even changed a nappy!!  So DH was flung in at the deep end which I suppose isn't such a bad thing as he was very nervous about handling them.  He would come up to the hospital and stay until evening and do practically everything for them.  I must admit to feeling a bit jealous that I couldn't but I'm making up for it now!!


Anyway I'll stop babbling and I'll get some pics soon.

Take care everyone and I'll catch up soon.

Love Suzee xx


----------



## Ruth.2

Suzee

Huge congratulations to you you and your DH on the birth of your two girls and what lovely names you have given them. Sorry to hear that C section was not so straight forward but sounds like you are on the mend now. I have found that as every day goes by I am feeling a little better and you wouldn't believe how much difference a week can make. I can also understand the crying for no reason as I have had a couple of days of that but it is starting to ease off now. 

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well. 

Ruthxx

PS have now managed to upload a picture of little Zack.


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi all  

Suzee - what wonderful news, congratulations on the birth of your daughters   
Hope you are able to try and get some rest when you can.  I was also emotional a few days after the birth, all your hormones change so it can make you feel quite fragile.  Hope it doesn't last too long and you feel more like yourself soon xx

Ruth - well done on your beautiful boy Zack Sean.  Hope you are recovering well xx

Wishing - not seen you post for a while, hope everything is ok?  Thinking of you  

Sadie - tried to PM you a few times but your inbox is full.  Just wanted to say thank you for updating me on the list.  I should have posted on here more during my FET but I didn't get enough time to keep up with the thread, thanks for looking out for me  

Minnie - hi  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok.

Boo x


----------



## emmypops

Suzee  _ huge congrats to you and DH on the birth of yor two wee girls - what gorgeous names and great weights       

Don't worry about feeling emotional and crying - I did too - it will pass in a few days - soon you will be too tired to cry   

Minnie Mouse - Welcome to our wee thread and good luck with your TX - the GCRM are lovely and will really look after you   

Mrs R - Sounds like you had a lovely time with all the family - but I bet its even nicer to be back home again and all set to start your lifechanging tx  

Not much new here to report - just trying to eat healthily and do more exercise after my unhealthy (but fun) Easter Weekend  

Take care 

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi Folks!

Got back from hols today and am desperately trying to fight the jet lag!  Flew through the night last night so not much sleep.  Have set myself a target of staying awake til 9 and then I'll let me go to bed!
So I'm afraid, although I've caught up on all the news, my head is like mush so personals will have to wait I'm afraid (apart from for Ruth and Suzee- many congratulations on your new arrivals!!!!     )

I'm starting Norethisterone tablets tonight.  Anyone else been on them?  Just wondered if they had any common side effects?  Hopefully not as I'm bad enough at the best of times!  

Love to you all as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen, welcome back    I have been on Norethisterone several times and no side effects so hopefully u will be the same    Best of luck with the TX   

Take care 

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Suzee- Huge congrats on the birth of your two precious daughters. Will update the list.                  The crying will settle it really is an overwhelmingly emotional time. Don't be embarrassed just pass it off as so being so happy.

Boo- Sorry I didn't think my in box was full. I see from your info that your FET was successful and you got a   well done you and many congrats. When is your first scan?

Jen- Good luck with cycle. Hope you had a fab holiday. Can hardly believe it has gone past so quickly.

Minne Mouse- Welcome to the thread. Will add you to the list. Good luck at GCRM.

Em- Hi sounds like you had fun on Easter Sunday.

MrsR- We got a 37" one. I think it too big but getting used to it now. Men and their toys. 

mrsmac- Howz the visit from MIL going?

Well eventful week. After wee Frank jnr sleeping so great he got his 1st jabs on Tues and has been all topsy turvy and a wee soul. Seems a bit more settle tonight and have managed to get him in his bed. He has needed lots of cuddles and calpol, has a rash and was crying hysterically last night for no reason. I was so upset as he is normally such a happy wee boy. To top it all I found a lump in my breast last week. Have been to docs and they have said probably hormonal and to keep eye on it over next 3 weeks. If still there in 3 weeks the will get me for ultrasound just to be sure nothing going on. I haven't told DH as don't want to worry him.

Anyway hope you are all well I am going for kip on couch.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- RV 5th May 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Starting 22nd April

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM Starting 16th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM Egg donation

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation 

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Moving to Ninewells. Having another go at GCRM egg sharing

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI IUI 10th  

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

SBB poor Frank he obviously out of sorts from his jags. No point saying to you to try not to worry about the lump I think I would probably say to my partner but we all different you knbow best just take care of yourself  

Suzee huge congrats on the safe arrival of your girls well done you   

Jen how was the holiday? Good luck with this cycle honey   

Mrs R not long to wait now honey

Minnie welcome

Emmy how are you doing? Dont be hard on yourself it was Easter after all  

Ruth how are you and Zac doing?

Heading to bed folks cant manage late nights anymore but not complaining one bit

whippet x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi GG's.  Not posted in a while but have been reading the posts.  Thanks all for your kind words about my Granma.  Ranweli, really sorry to hear about your Gran as well  

Ruth and Suzee, CONGRATULATIONS!!!  Your great news gives me the motivation to keep going - Keeping your eye on the prize and all that  

Minnie Mouse - Welcome!  I'm a GCRM graduate as well and although it didn't work for me, they have a great success rate and a lot of the girls here got their BFP's there. 

Sadie, hope all turns out well for you and that little Frank is a bit more mellow now after his jags.  Poor wee thing.  How did you handle it being there when he was getting them?

 to everyone else and like Mr Hoopy said, here's to lots of BFP's over the next few months.

Carrie D x


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Magic! Weekend is here!  

Carrie - good to hear from you   How are you and yours doing? xx

Whippet - Hi! Get all the sleep you can, when you can. Think you're doing alright up til nearly 10.30pm on a school night xx

Sadie - poor Frank! He must still be in shock! MIL not coming til Monday. What can you do? xx

Jen - How was your holiday? What did you get up to? xx

Suzee -       Hope you are all well xx

Minnie Mouse - Hi and welcome! When does round 2 start for you? xx

Mr Hoopy - Just over a week til your debut 10k. Bring it on!!! xx

Mrs Hoopy - How are you doing? Strutting some moves this weekend? What's happening? xx

Emmy - How's the healthy eating and fitness going? xx


Well, mother-in-law def coming to stay on Monday for 2 weeks. Not been down since Christmas. Things could be worse   Hoping to have another attempt at treatment starting next AF. Due 2-3 weeks time. Fingers crossed, 4th time lucky. Don't know what else we can do to improve our chances. Both healthy eating, exercising, not drinking. Might go back to acupuncture nearer the time. Can anyone recommend anything else?


mrsmac
x


----------



## JJ1980

Emmy - Am hoping there'll be no side effects either.  Searched for it and a couple of people on other threads say it made them quite moody but when I told my DP he said that I'm always moody anyway!   Howz your health kick going?  Was planning to go all healthy too when I got home from hols but my dad bought cream cakes today and I had a massive easter egg to eat!  So planning on starting properly when I go back to work on Monday. 

Sadie - Hope wee Frank is a bit more settled tonight for you.  Must be difficult for you when he's normally so good.  You def did the right thing going to the doc about lump- can never be too careful - but fingers crossed it's nothing major.  

Whippet - I'm an early bedder too but not got any babies to blame it on I just can't handle the pace!    I slept for 13 hours last night so jet lag better today!  Hols were fab thanks - Just what the doctor ordered!  Fingers crossed having a wee tan helps tx!  

MrsMac - Did absolutely nothing on hols except lie in the sun and increase my credit card bill by shopping!  Was great!  We'll not be far off being cycle buds if you're starting in a few weeks.  I start stimming the 2nd of May I think.  Hope all goes well with your mother in laws visit! 

Love to everyone as always,

Jen xxx


----------



## wishing...

well, it's all change on here...

ruth - congratulations on the birth of baby zack!!! hope you're doing well and settling into family life - isn't it surreal? 

suzee - congratulations on the births of abigail & jessica!!! i hope you too are enjoying being a mummy and your dh is continuing to be a star with the girls!!  

so, i also have some news...

 our beautiful baby boy, ethan, was born 9 days early on easter sunday weighing 6 lbs!!! he is absolutely perfect and i just can't believe he's really ours!!!  i love being a mum!!! 

hope everyone else is well. sorry, my brain is mush and i haven't really managed to read the posts.

love wishing xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- Many congratulations so pleased for you. I will update the list on this page to save having two lists on same page. You must be over the moon.                        . It really is very surreal isn't it. I just love my wee boy so much.

Sorry no other personals tonight wee Frank still cranky and am very tired not much sleep last night.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Wishing congratulations honey

sorry cant do anymore personals my dad in hospital and psychotic on morphine for pain trying to self discharge, phone ringing off hook!

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

its late so I'm gonna make this a quick one......

not much to report from me, cant wait for wednesday, just hope all is well with my scan & bloods when I go  ...........Been thinking about acupuncture, has anyone used the woman that GCRM recommend Wondering whether to give it a bash this time around??  what's your opinions girls....yeah or neh

Suzee - delighted to read about little Abigail & Jessica's arrival! Thrilled for you hunni, cant wait to see some pics, hope you're feeling bite better, bet you need to keep pinching yourself when you look at them, congrats hunni  

wishing - wooohooo another birth....welcome to the world Ethan!! I bet your little boy is just gorgeous! You totally over the moon luv?

whippet - hope things with your dad improve 

sadie - sending loads of   to little Frank, he's a brave little soldier with those nasty injections. I'm sure you'll get him back in your routine again. I'm sure the lump you've found is nothing to worry about but you've done right thing getting it checked 

jen - sounds like you had a fab time  wont be long til you start stimming!!! 

mrsmac - roll on your next AF so you can get started again! 

carrie - hope you're doing ok  

emmy - hows our very own 'mrs motivator'?  do you remember Mr Motivator from tv 

boo - just noticed that you got a BFP  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! You kept that quiet!!! 

ruth - luv the picture of little Zack, a little   &   to him from me

minnie - welcome to the thread! I'm at GCRM too, this will be my 3rd [email protected] but first time at GCRM, so far they've been great! I'm due to start stimming next week, have you got dates yet for starting?

ranweli - how you doing pet? 

hoopy's - hope you's have a nice weekend planned  

thats all for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my god we have been quiet for son long and now look at us   

suzee massive congratulations what beatuiful names as well hope your are feeling better now as well and can really enjoy your wee miracles  

wishing fantastic news ethan certainly knew were he wanted to be and sounds like you are settling right into motherhood  

sadie how is wee frank those jags sound bad enough for us no wonder the wee soul was upset  
you have defo done the right thing about the lump although my money is on  a milk duct  

mrs r cant believe how quickly the time has flown in for lucky third time   wednesday will be no problem and then the fun really will start     

jen your hols sound great and just what you needed before starting again  

welcome minniemouse gcrm are brilliant we have our 2nd attempt with them and could fault the treatment(except it never worked    )

whippwt hope yor dad is ok  

mrs mac that great your starting again we will be starting on our next cycle after my next af but want to see what the gri are going to be doing differently good luck with the mother in law ( had a massive shudder at the thought  )

anyawy just getting ready to go to work   so hope everyone is well and sorry to tgose ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## hoopy74

aye just a wee quick 1 congrats to wishing boys are best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

anyways off to run into my final week training b4 big run next sunday, nice weekend to all.

mrs r in hospitality at paradise today so looking forward to that!!!!!


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone,

I have not posted on this board before, although I have been visiting it for a while.

I am looking for a wee bit of advice!! I have been having my FIRST icsi at gri, had egg collection yesterday and was disappointed afterwards when i only got 3 eggs, but to be honest i was not surprised considering i only had about 5 follicles on my last scan.

I was stimming on 150iu menopur for 13 long days, but i was told at my consultation i had a good ovarian reserve and that my amh(?) was high (around 27) so i should have a good response, i am also only 28 years old. So i was a bit worried when things were not progressing they way we thought. Anyway we were trusting in the doc's, and as it being our first time just thought they knew better that us and never dreamt of questioning them.

So yesterday when i was in the recovery room at the hospital i overheard 2 of the nurses talking. One of them was saying how i should have had a better response than what i had, and that i should have been on more drugs. Anyway i called this morning and NONE of the eggs had fertilised. So i asked the nurse, was it right that i should have been on a higher dose?, and she confirmed that i should have been, with her confirming that I should have been on around 225iu minimum of menopur each day because of my weight ( i am over 70kg, just!!)

The nurse thereafter told me there would be a review of my treatment on thur and they will send a letter, however she advised me (in a very low voice , almost whisper, over the phone) that i should make an appointment to see the consultant asap 2 discuss the issue and i was to say that i feel my treatment has been 'compromised'.  She also said that somehow it had been overlooked, and it should not have been. She also recommended when i go back that i speak to a different consultant, as they might be more understanding. When i asked if that would be suitable and if i would just not be better going to my own consultant, she told me that my consultant has been off sick for a wee while. 



I do feel very cheated, and also that we were not given a proper chance for successful treatment. I am also wondering how long my consultant has been off sick? Who has been making my treatment decision while they have been off? and how was my drugs dosage overlooked considering there is a notice up in one of the consultation rooms specifying that if ur over 70kg u should be on a higher dosage!

Sorry for babbling on but i just wanted to know if anyone had been in a similar situation and what the outcome was, if the hospital recognised they made a mistake and if anyone was every given back there wasted 'go' due to mistakes made?

thanks, Misha


----------



## Cars

Suzee, wishing and Ruth delighted for you all, congratulations!!!!!!! Enjoy                 

Misha- definately ask for another consultant and ask for an appointment asap! be strong, ask for another treatment as soon as possible, that way you have something to look forward to, let us know how you go, i am sure the girls here will be able to give you some more advice,

mrs R best of luck wednesday, never had acupuncture but thought about it, if anything it will help relax you,

Jen and Mrs mac, we may be cycle buddies    looking to start in May as well.

Whippet hope your dads ok?


Carrie d - sorry about your gran xx

Love to everyone xx

Cars


----------



## Mrs R

mr hoopy - how was your hospitality 2day  alright for some eh!!!  2-0 to the good guys 

cars - think I'm gonna try the acupuncture.....nothing ventured,nothing gained!

misha - welcome luv, god what a right carry on!!!! I'd kick up hell if I was you!  Is your consultant Dr Yates?was this a 'free' nhs attempt or were you paying privately at GRI no way is this acceptable, demand a review asap!! keep us posted 

luv to everyone else, Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

thanks for the speedy replies ladies, 

yes it was the doc in question and it was my free nhs go. one of the nurses told me to book a clinical consultation with dr lynal instead, is this the best way to go about it?? the nurse told me there will be a review this thur for the consulant, embryologist etc and they would let me know the outcome via a letter, is this standard, cause i was kinda thinking i would like to be involved in the review. Anyway when i met doc yates (one time only) he said HE would work out my medication, the nurse that has been scanning me regularly also mention on the phone today that my bloods were not rising properly either, so she has obviously noticed the prob before hand and has not had the authority to do anything about it, feel so let down they just let me walk right into this outcome and now a 'go' has been wasted, and i want it back, do u guys think this is a realistic outcome? have u ever heard of them giving a treatment back due to errors made?

thanks, i appreciate it


----------



## mrsmac

Hi GG's,

misha moo - hi and welcome   Have pm'd you. Hope you get the right response on Thursday xx

mrs R - who does gcrm recommend? I went to Natural Health Service on High St. Had both Maureen and Rhona for acupuncture. Both really nice and I felt so chilled out afterwards, had great sleep. Only been 3 times in total. Will def be going again before and during this next ICSI. Worth a try. It's meant to make your uterus more inviting for embies to snuggle into. That can only be a good thing   Wishing you lots and lots of   for Wednesday xx

cars - would love to be your cycle buddy next month   Think there will be a few of us. This is the one that's going to work   xx

mrs hoopy - hope work was ok yesterday. Can't be long til you go on holiday   Have you booked a follow-up consultation at GRI? xx

whippet - how's your dad? Must be such a worry   xx

sadie - hope Frank is feeling better today xx

wishing -            Delighted for you xx

jen - what are you up to this weekend? xx


Trying to get house organised for MIL coming tomorrrow   Had nice day yesterday. Had breakfast in Byers Rd with dh then a wander round the shops. Was meant to be buying 2 40th birthday pressies. Couldn't make up my mind in Nancy Smillie. Ended up coming home with lots of food, music, books, flowers and no presents.  

Has anyone had jinnylash extensions? Are they any good? Nice present? 


mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone sorry not been around much was away at my families,thankyou for messages of suport about my gran,she had cancer,was given 8 weeks to live from diagnosis but just lasted 3 weeks, 

suzee-big congratulations on the arrival of your wee girls     ,hope your feeling ok after csection,  

ruth-what a lovely picture of wee zack,he is gorgeous, 

wishing-congratulations on the arrival of ethan,     ,sounds like your totally in love,   

sadie-jabs are bad enough for us,hope wee frank is picking up now, 

mrs r-not long now till you get started,   all the way for you hun xx  

mrs mac-iam too hoping to be starting fet soon,maybe we will be buddies  

misha moo-so sorry to hear about your recent txt,as the others have said i would definately want a review and get some answers,welcome to the thread hun,  

well me and dh are hoping to have our natural fet after next af which is due end of this month so not long now till on the rollercoaster again,cant believe how great this weather has been,over a week of complete sunshine, 

hugs to you all    

ranweli xx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello all!
It's been a long while since I've posted,
but I'm about to go through my 1st IVF cycle in May,
so I hope you ladies can keep me right (and sane??)
My 4th (and final) IUI treatment cycle was cancelled at the end of February
do to me being overstimulated (yet again ) ,
so we picked ourselves up, went up north for a week,
and have tried to forget about everything until our IVF
turn came up. I had my prostap on 12th,
baseline scan scheduled for 29th April.

Misha, I've been reading all about your bad experience with your last treatment.
I'm so sorry that you feel you've been let down,
I must admit I have had a few episodes like that myself at the GRI.
However, I'm sure that if you let your voice be heard,
they will soon get their act together and give you the treatment you deserve.
I think if they don't offer you another go, you should maybe think about 
putting your grievance in writing. This way they will have to respond appropriately.
Good luck!

Ranweli- I remember you from when I was following the thread in February...
I wish you all the best with your natural FET. I hope that this summer is the one!  

Best of luck to everyone else, I may be picking your brains very soon.

Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## JJ1980

Wishing - Yay!!! Congrats to you and your wee family!  Ethan is a lovely name - hope you are all keeping well.        

Ranweli -Sad to hear about your Gran.      

Misha Moo - Not at GRI but def think it's worthy of more than a mention.  

LuckyLuciana - Looks like we could be cycle buddies.  I start stimming on the 2nd May.

Cars and MrsMac - Yay - I love having cycle buds!   

Well I've been gardening today and it just reminded me why I never do it!  How come I can't grow a plant to save my life but the weeds are blooming nicely!?

So far no side effects of Norethisterone so quite pleased with that.  Was worried I was going to go   on them.  Should prob stop looking up possible side effects so I'm not as paranoid! Or maybe being paranoid is a side effect!  

Love to everyone,

Jen xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies!

Just a quick note to say thanks for your notes of welcome. As you will know, it makes it all so much better knowing you are not alone in this rollercoaster.

I'm coming over for my Prostrap on the 27th, so I should be stimming sometime in the first half of May. I'm excited and nervous, just really hoping for a better response than last time. I'm really heartened by the results at GCRM. They do seem really nice. I feel quite anxious but certainly less so than the first time round when I was in a right state. I do acupunture and I think it helps, even if it didn't get my BFP its nice and relaxing.

Wishing you all well with your treatment over the coming days. Hopefully I'll get to know you better over the weeks to come.

Take care.,

Minnie Mouse


----------



## misha moo

hey ladies

hope ur all well, just wanted to thank everyone for all the welcomes and support. its been a really help over the last day or 2, its helped a lot.  

just to update u all that i called the clinic this morning and asked for a appointment asap 2 speak 2 Dr lynall, i got a cancellation for next wed, so i am glad its sooner rather that later. so i am hoping she is going say what i want to hear, other wise i am going to put it in writing to them, or do u guys think it would be better to send it in writing first??

thanks for letting me pick ur brains ladies, hope ur all enjoying the sunshine XX


----------



## Mrs R

hi girls 

not much happening with me.....only 2more sleeps to go til I'm at GCRM again!!  I'm really hoping the scan & bloods are ok so I can start stimming ASAP 

misha - Helen Lyall is actually really nice (far better than Yates!) so if I were you I'd maybe take the letter of complaint with you to the appt, listen to what she has to say & if you're not happy with the outcome then leave the letter! No way should this be counted as one of you 'free' attempts, make sure you get this all resolved, the louder you shout & the harder you put your foot down often helps with the NHS! good luck!

minniemouse - good luck mrs! You'll not be that far behind me!

jen - glad you're doing ok so far!  Gardening & me just dont grow.....we got some nice ball privets for outside our front door last year & I managed to kill them  My DH says we're being kinder to plants etc by leaving them in the shop  weathers been fab though of late eh 

lucky - good luck for your baseline on the 29th! 

ranweli - hope you're doing ok  Starting your FET will give you something to focus on....maybeyour wee gran will send you an extra blessing from heaven hunni for this FET  

mrsmac - I cant remember who GCRM recommend, the business card is in DH's wallet so I'll let you know next time I'm on. I'm def gonna try it this time around, if it makes my uterus more inviting then thats a good thing as the embies havent wanted to stick around before. Sounds like you had a great day shopping yest, good on you!! What is jinnylash extensions?  I'm presuming its for the eyelashes?? 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R - I am at GCRM on Friday and cant wait either, hope to start menopur after that. Thye have recommended giving me a steroid on the day of et to see if that helps implantation, so maybe ask them if this would help you? I am also going to ask if I should take baby aspirin? clutching at straws! and will also do acupuncture!

Love to everyone else xx


----------



## sillymilly

Hya everyone!!

Been ages since i last posted - sorry been caught up in work etc and just been too busy to jump online.
Well I was hoping I would have been seen since my last apt on 13th march to have consent forms signed and the remaining bloods taken but no such luck!. I have had results of smear test - they are ok thank goodness and I am in gri this fri for my jag as my decapeptyl runs out on 10th may so keeping it topped up.

Do you think I should enquire when i go in on fri re: follow up apt or should I just wait for it to come through in post.? I dont want to seem as a nag, but im desperate to know I have everything done so I can decide to start..

Anyhoo going to have a wee read now that im on and catch up with everyone elses new.

Chat soon girlies

Sillym xxx


----------



## Mrs R

cars - its menopur I'll be on too, looks like we might jst be a few dys apart if all goes to plan eh! Haven't heard about a steriod at ET, what do you know about it? I'll maybe enquire about it on wed.
good luck to you 

sillym - def ask about the review when you go on fri! good luck


----------



## Cars

Mrs R, had read about this before but GCRM said that sometimes the uterus rejects the embryo because it thinks its a foreign body, some women have whats called NKC natural killer cells, a few clinics down south test for this but its exspensive anyway if you were found to have this they would give you steroids at ET so they are just going to take the precaution and give it to me anyway, so maybe ask them anyway to see what they say.  good that we are going to be cycle buddies!

Sillymil- definately say it to them, your only human and this is really important to you, they will be used to people enquiring!

   to everyone else!


----------



## JJ1980

Cars and Mrs R - Let me know about the steroid thing please.  Sounds interesting. Mind you if it always helped implantation they would give it to everyone.  Is there maybe a reason why they don't? 

SillyMilly - I would ask them.  You don't really know them so you can get away with being a nag!  


Love to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi!
Thanks for your welcome again!
It's so nice to have people to chat to about this.

I have a question....
I had my prostap injection on sunday 12th May,
and I was expecting AF to be a day or so late,
like it was when I took my buserelin snuff during my IUIs.

However, it was due on Thursday/ Friday (day 27/2,
and it is now day 31 with still no sign.  

Just wondering does prostap delay the onset in anyone's experience
and if so, by how long?? 

Sillym....Definitely enquire when you go in on Friday.  You can't nag enough in the NHS.
I know cos I work in it!!

Misha....I agree with Mrs R. Go in, say what you want to say, listen to their response, and then think about giving them your letter.
you might even want to wait until afterwards to write the letter depending on what is said??

Jen..lovely to have a cycle buddy Good luck!!  

XX


----------



## Carrie D

Wow, so quiet for days and now loads going on!

Wishing - CONGRATULATIONS on bringing little Ethan into the world.  Wishing no more!!!

I finally went for my review with Marco.  I wish he had been my consultant at GCRM.  I had Yates and although he was nice, he didn't spend half the time with me that Marco did.  Nor did he make me feel so comfortable.  He thinks the recurrent miscarriage/chemical pregnancies are due to the dreaded killer cells you mentioned and like Cars, he would have me on steroids starting from ET next time.  Only problem is that I don't have the $$$$ for GCRM and I don't think they offer steroid treatment on the NHS.  Anyone know if that's true?

Welcome to Lucky Luciana - hope your name works its magic!

Good luck to all you gals with treatment coming up!

Carrie D x


----------



## luckyluciana

Thanks carrie,
I've never heard of Natural Killer cells before now.
Been reading all about em...
It's a wonder that they don't offer steroid treatment on the NHS
It seems pretty cheap?
It's infuriating.... they're so slow to catch on to new treatments sometimes,
and yet they're quick to curb old ones if it means saving some money.

Would you be able to pay for the steroid drug treatment alone, alongside your NHS treatment?
It might be worthwhile asking??

Good luck with that.
Luckyluciana
x


----------



## Cars

Hey Carrie D- I thing GCRM have just recently jumped on the bandwagon in regards to this new steroid thing. Is there anyway that you could ring ninewells and ask to speak to one of the consultants and see if you could just pay for the steroid yourself?? surely if its not going to cost them anything then it should be okay, when i researched it on the net it seemed that a lot  of london clinics are now doing this after failed implanataion or recurrent miscarriages, I know that to get tested for the NKC is about £1500 alone! I hope they can agree to this for you on NHS, let me know how you get on.

Carsxx


----------



## Ruth.2

Wishing many congratulations on the birth of Ethan. Hope you are all settling in well.

Hi to everyone else and best of luck to all those currently going through TX. I hope that all your dreams will come true soon.

Love Ruth x


----------



## Mrs R

hi girls 

well 2moro is D-day for me at GCRM, felt like 22nd April was never coming .....I should get to see whats going on or not in those ovaries of mine, hopefully they'll be nice & sleepy after all the zoladex & prostap ....only thing is that today I've started having some brown discolouration as if AF is about to start ....whats that about  god only knows, suppose I'll need to see what they say tomorrow 

Ruth - how u doing luv?

Cars - now that you've mentioned this, I have heard about NKC's.....this steriod thing wasnt mentioned to me so not sure if it'd be applicable for me but it'll do no harm in me asking about its relevance. Thanks for the info luv! Cycle Buds r us!!!! 

Jen - I'll let u know what they say hunni

lucky - I've been on both zoladex & prostap several times now & it def wreaks havoc with your cycle. Think it depends when in your cycle you had the injection i.e. what CD it was on. I had mine on CD 5 a few times & had really irregular bleeding, also had it on CD21 & had cycles of about 33dys.....not sure if this has helped you or not  if in doubt give your clinic a ring, hope AF turns up soon for u

carrie - Marco is a total gem isnt he! Such a genuine, caring & approachable guy! I'm hoping he can work his marco magic on me  This steriod thing really does seem to be getting mentioned a bit, hey anything that gives a better chance of a BFP is worth trying isn't it! Have you still got 'free' attempts on the NHS to use? Like Lucky has mentioned It'd be worth speaking to them at the NHS hosp & even offering to pay for the steriod in conjunction with the free TX 

mrsmac - the acupuncture clinic that GCRM recommended is 'The Complimentary Medicine Centre' they're based in Park Circus but i believe the therapist (Ruth) comes to GCRM to do sessions. I'm gonna give her a call tomorrow to arrange appointments

lots of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

hi girls
Not been on the boards for a while now so hello to everyone.

I've had a few BFN's in the last couple of years and when i last met my consultant (Dr Yates) back in Jan he said if i tried another cycle he would possibly put me on asprin.  He's off ill just now and i had my downreg on Sunday.  I asked the nurse about the asprin and she said to start taking it but to email the unit secretary to pass on a message to Professor Nelson re anything else i could do to improve my chances.  I did this and she emailed me back to say she had spoken to the professor and he had marked up my notes.

Meantime i spoke with a friend who's a nurse, about the asprin, and also told her that i have problems when i go to donate blood in that i never manage to donate much as my blood clots inside the needle.  She said i should be getting tests re the clotting factor of my blood as this could adversly affect my chances.  Phoned the unit sec again today explaining all this she went off to speak to the professor again and she called back - passing on a message that i've not to take asprin but will get heparin after ET.

I am hacked off at all this emailing and message passing between me and the secretary - doens't seem right but as i've already had my prostap i'm short of time now to get an appointment to see anyone and will only see a nurse when i go for my scan and to pick up my drugs in 2 weeks.  I feel really frustrated.  I phoned today and left a message for the unit Sister to call me.

This is so important not to mention costly and i feel i should be sitting down discussing this and having everything explained to me by a medical person and not emailing the secretary!!

I get the feeling that because i already have DS they haven't reviewed my case and are simply repeating the same procedure.

Any comments advice gratefully received.

Shazzy


----------



## SBB

Hi

Shazzy- Nice to meet you. Will add you to the thread. I have blood clotting disorder where my blood clots too quickly. Dr Nelson at GRI put me on Clexane a form on heparin when I had my cycle but I also took aspirin. Think it is important you get to speak to someone medical. Try not to panic though as you still have time to get started on everything. I had aspirin from day 1 of cycle amd started Clexane a few days before ET. I had a frozen cycle so different for me. They wouldn't want you to have anything that would thin your blood before you have EC as there could be a risk of bleeding so this will be the reason for waiting until you have had EC. You should be able to speak to someone when you go to collect drugs and get scan. Scott Nelson is very nice and if you ask the sister she may ask him to call you at home to reassure you, that's what he did for me. At least you are getting sorted before ET as it could just make all the difference it worked for me after lots of failed cycles and MC. You could also email Isabel Traynor Clinical Manager. I will pm you her email address. Good luck.

MrsR- Good luck for today. Yippee finally the date is here.

Ruth- Hope you and wee Zack are doing great. It is hard work but worth every minute.

misha moo- Welcome I will add you to the list. You poor thing you must be devasted. You definately have grounds for complaint. I would wait to see what Dr Lyall says at appt have your say and if you don't get anywhere then put it in writing to them it will get you a response it worked for me. I think though that because it was there fault re drugs they will not count that as a cycle as you didn't get anything to transfer. Good luck keep us posted. Dr Lyall is lovely and am sure she will get things sorted for you.

cars- Not long now till you get started. Good luck sounds like they are going to try everything to make this work. That must give you a boost.

lucky lu- Prostap can delay your AF as it is taking over your own cycle your body won't do what it would normally. I think it took about 7-10 days after prostap for my SIL to have bleed but everyone different. Let me know you dates for EC when it come up so that I can update the list.

Carrie D- You may struggle to get it NHS clinic to agree. Would Marco write you a letter to back up what you are saying to them to see if that would make a difference or maybe if he could tell you dosages and when to take it etc and write it in letter to your GP then your GP may prescribe it for you. Good luck.

ranweli- nice to see you posting again. Sorry about your gran. What happening with you now re treatment?

Jen- Hope you doing okay on the drugs. Let me know your dates and stuff and I will update list.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- When is your holiday? Hope you two are doing okay.


Well wee Frank jnr is doing okay now. Seems to be settling a bit but we are still having some teething problems with sleeping during night. Am trying to get him into a routine again but is proving difficult and tiring. But I am going to persevere and hopefully it will all come together in the end. Going o clinic to get him weighed today so will see what he weighs now. He was 10lbs last week so really growing like a wee mushroom. He is really happy and contented during the day time and starting to smile and giggle and tell wee stories.

I am keeping everything crossed for all my FF that have still to get their dream. I hope and pray that we get some more good news on the thread with the up an coming cycles.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

Love Sadie


----------



## shazzy

Hi there

Oh thank you so much SBB for the info - i'd appreciate that email address for Sister Traynor thanks

Shazzy


----------



## drsmn

Dear Shazzy

I saw your post and thought I would reply. 

For women with recurrent implantation failure there is no evidence of benefit of aspirin, several studies including two large summary papers now show this, - another 2 papers also published this month in Human Reproduction again with no benefit.  The clexane/heparin story is slightly different there is one study published in women with clotting disorders and recurrent implantation failure  and another about to come out whith women who didn't have a clotting disorders but recurrent implantation failure  - both show benefit.  This is why treatment with heparin from day of embryo transfer may be useful in women with repeated implantation failure (3 or more transfers of good quality embryos). If you contact Ruth Simpson by email I will ensure this happens for you given your repeated negative transfers. 

In terms of the steroids this is a bit of a bandwagon, there is no data on this at all at present. The recurrent miscarriage clinic at Liverpool are doing a study on it where you get the womb biopsied 5 days after ovulation, natural killer cells counted and then if high you get steroids once a positive pregnancy test has been confirmed.  The MHRA (drug regulatory authority) are so concerned about the trial that it has been inspected three times - this is to ensure that it is safe and high quality as they are very concerned about the effect of steroids on the developing embryo which could have lifetime consequences for babies. In sheep repeated doses of steroids decreases bodyweight, reduces brain growth and causes hypertension in the babies.  I am not sure that people are aware that steroids could be so harmful. The peripheral blood cells tested at £1500 also bear no resemblance to what is happening in the womb - several papers supporting this. So at present potentially dangerous and I think there are other things which could improve outcomes.

Lastly we now have a new website up for the the self funded service at GRI www.grmu.co.uk, with the most recent analysis of the success rates showing that for people who are self funding we are as good if not better than the other Glasgow centres.

Hopes this helps the discussion

best wishes

Professor Scott Nelson

/links


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- RV 5th May 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Starting 22nd April

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM Starting 16th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM Egg donation

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation 

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Drsmn- Thanks very mush for posting I am sure that this will reassure lots of people as I am sure you are aware lots of info flying around and great to get some sound advice for us all. Never got to say thanks to you in person. My wee boy is now 10weeks old and feel like if it wasn't for you he wouldn't be here. Ever grateful. I am going to bring him up to dept soon to see Linda Gardner and Mary Brannen say hi to them from Sadie and am sure they will know who I am.

King Regards
Sadie


----------



## ayrshirelady

hello Glasgow Girls,

Looking for help and advice on frozen embryo transfers at GRI.

I have just been through 3rd disappointing cycle. However, this time on the short protocol we did get 12 eggs of which 7 fertilised. After failed implantation I now have 5 frozen embies waiting.

I have never tried a cycle from frozen. We are desperately hoping that this will work as this is our last NHS stage. Was disappointed to hear though that the clinic plan to defrost all five. They are indicating that on average only 70% survive the thaw.

Is it normall for clinics to defrost such a high number. I had thought this would have hopefully given me two attempts.

Also looking for advice on best course of treatment with frozen embies. Clinic seem to be advocating a natural cycle. Rather sceptical on this since our 3 cycles so far have failed.

History: Now age 39
cycle 1 IVF long protocol: only 4 eggs no fertilisation for unknown reason
Cycle 2 ICSI long protocol: only 3 eggs 2 fertilised 9/10 and 7/10. Failed to implant
Cycle 3 ICSI short protocol: 12 eggs. 7 fertilised all 10/10. 2 failed to implant.

I'm now waiting for my follow up appointment in regards to possible frozen cycle. Any advice, any success stories with such a bad history would be appreciated. We are beginning to give up hope.

Ayrshire Lady

PS Considering also second opinion at GRMC


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone 

ayrshire lady - welcome to the thread, never had a FET so cant offer any advice but good luck for your frozen attempt 

sadie - the new pic of little Frank is superb!! He's a wee smiler! Need you to update me on the list.....you'll see my scenario below in a minute 

shazzy - that was wonderful Dr Nelson messaged you, hopefully its made things a bit clearer & you'll get the correct drugs etc for your cycle, good luck 

mrs hoopy - ta for the PM 

hows everyone else? 

well here goes for a bit of a moan from me.... 
things didnt quite go as planned today at GCRM ......despite 3mths of zoladex & a jab of prostap my ovaries are still too active  I've got quite a few follies in the ovaries when obviously they should be sleepy & inactive. There was evidence of a cyst on my right ovary, but they werent too bothered about that.
My blood results showed that my oestrogen level was a bit too high......so long & short of it all is that things have been slightly delayed, I've now got 1weeks worth of Norethisterone tablets to bring on a heavy bleed, hopefully by 3rd May time I'll have had an AF, ovaries will be quiet & I can start stimming around the 5th May. Bit disappointed the balls not rolling but need to jst get on with things.
Brought all the drugs home & got our demo for the menopur jabs so we're prepped & ready! Just need my ovaries to start behaving now!!! 
Trust me to be different & outta the ordinary eh 

Oh I've also Got an acupuncture appt booked for this friday!

catch up again soon folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi,

After reading Dr Nelson's post re. the use of steroids, I went googling and found one of the best written articles (in my opinion!) that explains current thinking re. recurrent miscarriages/implantation failures and treatments. It is written from the US perspective, so many of the treatments that we are just testing here (e.g., immunoglobulin treatment which is only available in ARGC and the use of steroids) are listed as common treatments at US clinics. Thought you may be interested in reading it: http://www.inciid.org/article.php?id=522

I must admit that the info listed seems to back up the theory that I have elevated Killer cells. Each miscarriage I've had has happened earlier and earlier and when you read the article, it says that this will happen. I've gone from 6 weeks (1st M/C); Ectopic (which resolved itself in a "natural" miscarriage) at 6 weeks; 3rd miscarriage at 5 weeks (actually started spotting on test date) and then finally my IVF experience which was a chemical pregnancy.

Very, very confused now about what is the right treatment. 

Sorry for the "me" post, but thought this info might also help others in the same situation.

Carrie D x

/links


----------



## misha moo

hi glasgow girlies

Hope ur all doing well

Mrs R- i hope u get some nice sleepy ovaries soon, and thanks for the wee bit of advice it has been v much apperchated.

sadie- thanks for the add, and the advice. ur wee one is a wee cutie pie

ayrshire lady - i dont know anything much about fet but this board thas been a great help 2 me over the last few days and i am sure some


----------



## misha moo

hey Glasgow girlie's

hope Ur all doing well

Mrs R- i hope u get some nice sleepy ovareis soon, and thanks for the wee bit of advice it has been v much appreciated 

sadie- thanks for the add, and the advice, ur wee one is a wee cutie pie

ayrshire lady- i dont know anything much about fet but this board has been a great help 2 me over the last few days and i am sure some 
                  one else will help u out with a bit of info good luck 

everyone else-                

wee update from me, called the clinic the other day, based on some advice i got on this board, and book a clinical app. However i also called them today as there was a review about my treatment being held this morning, the nurse said the outcome was that there will be a doesage review for the next txt and they are going to start me on 375iu menopur!!!  i was kind of thinking that since the made an mess of the last txt but putting me on 150iu menopur, then maybe this time they could just start me on 225iu, which is the starting point for my weight, with a view to increasing it during txt if necessary. I mean they were the ones who said a low dosage cause i Had potential to overact! is it just me  or are they jumping from one extreme to another

rant finished, thanks Misha XX


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Misha Moo,

That does seem like quite a jump.  I'm quite a bit older than you, and I was on 225ml (3 vials).  Definitely another question to ask when you speak to the Doc at your next meeting.  Ask specifically about the danger of OHSS given your age and the high dosage.  There may be good reasons why they have increased it so much, so they should be completely prepared to answer that.  I'm learning that the more information and questions you go in with, the better the quality of care and treatment (true even if you are paying a fortune at a private clinic!)

Good luck and lots of  

Carrie D x


----------



## JJ1980

MishaMoo - Maybe it wasn't just the low dosage that resulted in poor response.  Maybe was combination of you not responding as well as they thought and a low dosage.  I am 28 with relatively high AMH (15.7) and they thought I'd be great responder but, after 2 goes and one egg, it seems I won't respond for love nor money!  So I would be more than happy to go with the bigger dose if I were you although I do think it is still worth the questioning and discussion about OHSS.  Hope this doesn't come across as being negative and certainly don't want to worry you, as I am no professional and it change in dose could be for any number of reasons, but thought it was worth a mention.  Fingers crossed you get some answers. x

Mrs R - Sorry to hear things didn't go as you had hoped but on the positive side we'll be cycle buddies after all!      I start stimming on 2nd May but I usually have to stim for ages so you'll not be too far away from me datewise I wouldn't think.  I've been on Norethisterone this week.  Stop tomorrow.  Didn't realise it brought on heavy bleed - great!   xxx

Love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ayr Lady- I had success with Frozen cycle after lots of failed attempts and 1 MC. I had a blood problem that I had aspirin and clexane for. But read Prof Nelsons post above for advice on that. I had 5 frozen embies and they defrosted them all. They say 2 out of 5 will survive the thaw so that is why they thaw them all to give you the best chance of getting 2 good quality ones to go back. They apparently don't re freeze anymore but it may be worth discussing because I think if you stick to your guns with them they may refreeze and good quality ones that survive and can't be transferred. Things I asked before my FET at f/u appt were. 

Have they rule out every possible reason for your IVF not working? i.e. Do you need any further tests as this is your lasy chance. e.g Thrombophilia screening.
Can they think of anything else that may be preventing this or may help it work? e.g. clexane and aspirin or hcg injection before and after ET they do this at GCRM with there FET's

Kim one of the other girls had 7 failed attempts and now she has twins with a natural FET. That was 1st time she had had FET and it worked for her and she has had twins. They say that it is sometimes good to just let you body do what it was meant to do without all the drugs. She found it less stressful as you haven't got all the artifical hormones flying around. 

I didn't have natural cycle as my body doen't produce any hormones so had to have drugs to build up womb lining etc. Maybe if you PM Kim (buster24) she will be able to give you lots of advice. Good luck.

MrsR- So sorry thing haven't gone according to plan. Typical. Hope they new drugs do the trick and you get started soon. Better to get sorted properly first but hard when you psyched up for it.

Love Sadie  
Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- RV 5th May 2009

SamW- GRI

MrsR- GCRM Starts stimming 5th May ? fingers crossed

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM Starting 16th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM Egg donation

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation 

Minnnie- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

little miss sunshine-

sammy1521- GCRM-

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI 

angel_lass- GCRM

vickilou- GCRM

Elinor- GCRM

gespo2002- GRI

Dobbie- GRI Stimming Scan 12th Jan

luckyluciana- GRI

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 
I'm Feeling ok about the slight delay to proceedings....best to be in 100% tip top form for starting eh!!!!
I'm popping the pills but jst hoping when AF does show up that she's not hellish! 

I'm having my 1st acupuncture session this afternoon....nothing ventured nothing gained 

whats everyone up to this weekend?? 

sadie - thanks for updating me on the list  I've got more time to get more psyched up for it now.....I'll be well in the zone come may time 

jen - thats fab we can be cycle buddies  I was given the Norethisterone to bring on a bleed, not sure if it does that with every one but nurse reckons I should bleed with 2-3dys of finishing it so I suppose time will tell for you sweetie!

misha - that does seem like quite a jump in doseage, definitely question the reasons behind it hunni! I'll be starting on 225iui of Menopur when I get going & my AMH is 12.9, hope you get all this resolved babes.

Carrie - is your next cycle gonna be at Ninewells or GCRM. I think you need to speak with a consultant at whichever clinic and share your findings & susequent concerns re TX and see if a solution could be worked out. Its all so confusing & frustrating isnt it 

Mr Hoopy - you'll never guess.......I got tkts in ballot for 9th [email protected]        good luck for your big race.....Linford Christie eat your heart out!!!

Mrs Hoopy - you're a gem hunni!!! 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls amd Mr H, how are we all doing?

Not much to report here on the fertility front - still doing the   au naturale and hoping for a wee miracle to occur before we get to the top of the DE list  

DD is at playgroup at the mo and we are planning to go swimming this aft so never a dull moment    Does anyone else reckon the weeks are really racing by at the moment - no sooner do we get to Monday than its Friday again  

Mrs R - Sorry to hear your having to wait a bit longer - but I am sure this all bodes well for your BFP  

Jen - The Norethisterone is supposed to bring on your AF - I didn't find it was any heavier than usual though  

Misha moo - Hope u get the meds sorted out - make sure you ask plenty questions - thats what they are there for  

Ayrshire - Hi and welcome to the board - I have never had FET but am sure the other ladies will be able to answer all your questions  

Shazzy - Hi and welcome to you too - hope u manage to get all your questions answred and that all your dreams do come true really soon  

Sadie - Sounds like Frank is doing really well - you are obviously getting the hang of being a Mummy  

Wishing, Suzee and Ruth - Hope u r getting on ok with the wee ones - it is such hard work in the first few weeks but it is sooooooooooooo worth it  

Luckyluciana - Welcome to you and hope you also get to your dream  

Cars, Carrie, Booboo, Armaita, Chip, Sandee, Thomasina, Ranweli, Weecaz, Mrsmac, Angel Las  and all the others i've missed  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## emmypops

OOps - forgot Mr Hoopy - good luck for the big race


----------



## hoopy74

aye thanks to all for support for race and mrs r tickets for ibrox lucky bam!

unfortunately, having a wee bit breathing problems which is funny when i have all stamina in world but cant breathe but i will be fine for race sunday. Currently my charity has got around £600 so i will do my damn best to get it even higher. Roy castle lung cancer foundation. Was looking and over last 12 weeks i have ran 160 miles nearly get to blackpool from coatbridge lol the next day alicante so ive told mrs h she is on holiday with an adonis well me nearly a stone lighter!!!!!

everyone have a good weekend, think when we come back from alicante we stop drinking too so next week                

see you all hoopy x


----------



## luckyluciana

Ah well,
Another week done.....
and it's the WEEKEND!!!   

Hope you are all doing something nice.
My Dh is off motorcycling with his pals in the rain, so I have the weekend to myself!

Well, it's day 35 of my cycle (12days post prostap injection),
and still no AF.  
I called the clinic today and was asked "is there a chance you might be pregnant?"
It's funny when people assume that you might not have thought of that  
Of course I did a test 2 days ago and it was negative.
She told me not to worry as prostap can mess things up,
and if it's still not here by next tue (a day before my baseline scan)...
I should call in and leave it for another week!!! 
When I told her how rare it was for my Af to be even a day late,
she said to come in on wednesday anyway and they would work out what's going on and do a pregnancy test.

Mrs R - I've been wondering if I'll be given Norethsterone like you've had,... to bring on a bleed,
or if this is only given privately? If not.......any ideas what they might do
It's pretty disheartening when your body misbehaves!!!
Wish I had some control!!

Carrie... How are things going regarding your steroid treatment issue?
have you spoken to anyone else about it yet?

Shazzy..Hope they get your clotting issues sorted for you.. Just keep at them and hopefully it will pay off.

Misha- The dosage does seem like a big jump. Would it be worthwhile asking to be started on a lower dose (above your previous obviously, but not so high?) I would think it's better to start low as they can always up it if nec, rather than starting too high?

Everyone else....hope you all have a relaxing weekend, and recharge yourselves for the next round!! 

Luckyluciana
x


----------



## tgal

Hi I am new to the thread although have been reading posts for quite some time.  I just want to reply to Carrie re steroids.  I had 9 attempts at ICSi, four of which were at GCRM and three resulted in Chemical Pregnancy.  I had various tests carried out by Marco at the Southern General which confirmed I had a blood clotting disorder.  On my second and third attempt with GCRM i was on aspirn and clexane and on my fourth I was put on steroids.  I am now 10 weeks pregnant.  I also had to fund the steroids myself and my doctor said it was no proven and they were not prepared to pay for them.  I will be on these until 14 weeks and the costs was approx £20 through GCRM.  I would also add that Marco is also a specialist in miscarriage as I enquired if he new anyone whom I could consult with re my miscarriages and he advised me that it was him.  I hope this info is useful to you.


----------



## Carrie D

tgal, I am soooooooo glad you posted - THANK YOU!!!  Am I reading your post right that you were able to purchase the steroids through GCRM but didn't do the entire cycle with them?  That is what I'm hoping to do.  We can't afford to go back to GCRM, but I definitely want to do the steroid treatment if my NHS number comes up at Ninewell.  

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP.  After so many attempts, I can't even imagine how great you must feel.  Good on you for keeping on going.

Loads of   to you and your little one.

Carrie D x


----------



## tgal

Carrie D I had my treatment at the GCRM also.  I had three attempts at Nuffield with no BFP and two NHS with GRI with no BFP and all my attempts at GCRM I had a postive but sadly three ended in miscarriage.


----------



## Mrs R

popping in to check on you all 

hope you're all having a good weekend!!!! 

Well I'd my 1st acupuncture on Fri & it went really well, felt really relaxed afterwards & been having great sleeps since so all good  Back again on Thurs this week!
Still popping the norethisterone tabs but no sign of a bleed yet 

tgal - marco is a total gem.....so glad you've achieved your BFP!!! Congrats!! Hope your pregnancy goes well 

carrie - I really hope you can work something out for your next tx, so much info to take in 

lucky - its such a nightmare when things dont quite go to planned, blooming body & hormones eh  My 1st 2 cycles were at GRI and on one occasion I was given tabs called provera by them cos my lining was too thick, this brought on a bleed so they may end up giving you medication, its so annoying but stay patient!  

mr hoopy - I am a jammy git on the tkt front  Hopefully you'll be striding it out now & breathing ok  Hope it goes well!!!! Keep thinking of all those cervezas that await you! have a wonderful break!

mrs hoopy - As Madonna says " Holiday, celebrate"  have a great time luv, soak up some rays for me & sink some sangrias......ENJOY 

emmy - never mind the weeks racing by....what about the months!! Feels like yest it was Xmas & now its almost May, how'd that happen still its another month up that waiting list for you 

bye for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Don't think you will get bleed until you finish taking the tablets.  I was told to expect bleed 2-3 days after stopping.  Took last one on Fri night and no sign of AF yet but I'm sure it's not far away. x

Jen xxx


----------



## hoopy74

just a wee update did my 10k with a good time 55 mins 37 secs which is around 9 minute miles and hopefully charity going to benefit to the tune of around £700 or so hopefully more when it is all totalled up.
That's for another day alicante tomorrow, hear from you all when we get back, good luck


----------



## JJ1980

Well done Mr H!  Hope you both have a fab holiday.  You deserve it after that.  If you make into Benidorm make sure to go to the Shamrock bar  - happy days! 

Jen xxx


----------



## sillymilly

Evening ladies

Well I got my jag on fri at gri and that was fine. I asked about the return apt to which I got a blank look and then a oh your letter hasnt even been typed yet although it should have been!!!! 
So she looking into it and hopefully this will raise the alarm bell to get their finger out with the appoinments!!! 

They gave me my results of my amh - 4.2!!! Im 30!! so im rather upset although they said they would just put me o a strong dose of drugs though. Do any of you know or have heard of peeps with low amh actually conceiving via icsi? Would be interested to hear..

So im a tad down about this and my PMA has but sure depleted since fri, keep on thinking its not gonna work now.

Im off to watch the rest of good old whisky galore! lol! 

sillym x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone sorry not been on much,been really busy,not had a minute,hope you are all ok,will try and do personals soon,i wanted to pick your minds,as you know we had a bfn on our 1st icsi last month and started to bleed on the 25th march,was told it would be a (not normal) bleed and next will be normal,my cycle is usually 31 days,so today am on day 33 and still no sign of af,and am really annoyed becoz wanted to get our wee frosties thawed,for natural fet,IS IT NORMAL FOR A DELAY OR CHANGE TO PERIODS,iam definately not pregnant as did a test,  

love ranweli xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Ranweli - I can sympathise with your situation - my AF has been crazy since our TX seems to be coming every 21 days when norm is 28 days - I think the drugs are to thank for that - takes about 2 cycles at least to get back to normal in my experience - I am hoping that this month i should be back to 28 days (unless I am PG of course    )  

Sillymilly - There are lots of girls who have conceived with AMH very low - have heard of someone with 0.9 getting pg so you have no worries - they just give you higher dose of drugs  

Mr Hoopy - Congrats on an excellen time and hope u both have a fab holiday       

Mrs R - Jen is right - you won't bleed til a couple of day after u stop the pills  

Must dash speak soon

Emmy xx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi folks!
Hope you all feeling fine thisevening
I've been feeling remarkably "normal" since the prostap inj on 12th April.
Don't understand it....!!! 
My AF arrived on sat night thankfully  , so will phone GRI tomorrow and see what they say about 
when to go in for baseline.

Ranweli - I'm sorry to hear of your BFN last month and I hope your cycle starts behaving itself again soon  

TGal - I am in awe of your courage and determination to do 9 attempts at ICSI,
and to say you deserve your BFP is understatement of the decade! You are an inspiration girl!!! 

Mrs R - I'm so pleased your 1st acupuncture went well.... I've been going to Eleanor Davies who
practises in Lenzie and Milngavie and she has become my wee guardian angel!!
I have to say that I've also been sleeping better and been having a lot more pleasant dreams since I began 

Oh and Happy "Hoopy" Holidays you lucky girly 

Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## mierran

Hello all. 

I'm new to ff but , unfortionately, not to the infertility rollercoaster. just thought I'd say hi, and put my tuppence worth in!! 

Ranweli - I found after both my cycles it took 3 cycles after my initial bleed before things returned to normal. I had 2 19 days cycles one time, and 2 30 day cycles other ( normally 24-26 days ). Makes no sense, eh. But I wouldn't worry. It was even worse after my chemical preg and early miscarriage !

Sillymilly - I know it's devastating to be told your AMH is low for your age. It was 1 week after my 35th birthday when I was told my AMH was 0.9. However, you are only slightly below the normal range of 5-15. Also , AMH is only about 70% accurate. And you are young for a low AMH , so , even if accurate , your chances are better than someone with the same AMH who is older. Although you may not get the supernumbers of eggs ( 15+) some people with high AMHs get, it only takes 1 embryo to make a baby. ( thats what I keep telling myself anyway )

luckyluciana - i've had prostap several times, as treatment for endo as well as part of ivf long protocol. the side effects take at least 2-3 weeks to start, and I found when having it with ivf I didn't get any symptoms. It was only when I had longer course for my endo that I got real probs when multiple injections given back to back. Let's hope you don't get any side effects - the hot flushes and night sweats aren't fun. 

emmypops - hi. took your advise ! hope all going well for you. 

Take care, all. 

X X


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
hello to all you new girls you will find this agreat site and hopefully a lucky one as well 

jen good luck by time we come back you should be well on your wa to htching agreat number and qulaity embies this time  

mrs r hope those flaming follies  of yours start to behave  

ranweli oh the dreaded cycle after my last two my af came right on schedule but this last time it was 38 days my regular cycle is 30days so i have spent a fortune on hpt    of course all bfn and on the day i phoned the gri and was told to phone back later and speak to a doctor as they had never heard of it being so long the dreaded witch arrived   you should phone the gcrm if you are worried and they can scan you just to make sure everything is ok  

luckylucina good luck  glad the prostap has not affected you to badly i am a monster on that drug  

carrie d again i have to apoligise for not getting back to you sooner my family as so laid back that i could    them most of the time,because we dont want people to know about our treatment i have been going through my mum to my auntie to my cousin and getting gumff back so i cut to the chase and went direct to my cousin this week ,only to find that it wasnt that easy as they work with blanks and that they dont know the names so to get a real and honest opinion so i was going crackers    anyway after much digging she manged to get the name the doctor is called alan templeton and he works out of aberdeen and is meant to be a genius.so after this much draw out saga i hope that helps  

anyway after that i am off to finish off my packing
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## princess30

Good Afternoon Ladies, 

How are you all? Very well I hope… 

I am new to this thread however I post on Lanarkshire Lassies thread we had our 1st icsi cycle @ Nuffield it was successful however I am currently having a m/c @ 9 wks.

We have transferred to GCRM as we felt that the Nuffield where not very professional at times & extremely unsympathetic for our loss…I know it’s a job but its devastating to think all is going well then bang it NOT!! 

Dh going for another tese with Mark Underwood (1st one done @ Nuff too) as we only got 1 straw last time and used all of this…was wondering if any you girls have transferred clinics and if it was difficult to get notes from your clinic?? Just want to know what to expect…also we got taken off NHS list as we are self funding but last tx cost us over £7k as we got Tese, it will be more this time…its not the £’ss its just this would be the last attempt we could afford on our own. I feel we should be given an opportunity on NHS too… 

Hope you girls don’t mind me gatecrashing this thread too – My lovely friends Emmypops/Mrs Mac/ Boo Boo are on this thread too…xxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Gals,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend - wasn't Saturday a gorgeous day?!

Mrs Hoopy - thanks for the info re Alan Templeton...I'll definitely do some snooping there and let you know how I get on.

Mr Hoops - Congratulations on your 10K - that's an awesome time.  I used to do some running and never managed to crack the hour for a 10K.  Hope you both have a great time on holiday!

Princess - Welcome to the thread! Really sorry to hear about your miscarriage.  It's devastating when you want something so badly, think you've got it and then have to face the loss.   I'm even more sorry to hear that the Nuffield was not sympathetic to you.  Some Doctors just don't get it, but you would hope that doctors specialising in fertility would have a bit more understanding and compassion than most    I don't understand why you've been knocked off the NHS waiting list though.  Is that a Glasgow health board thing?  I'm on the NHS waiting list at Ninewells, but self-funded at GCRM.  Ninewells know all about it and my letter from them even says I can self-fund all I want and it is only if I have a baby, that I would lose my right to NHS treatment.  

Ranweli - my cycle has been a bit nuts since Tx too.  AF has just arrived almost 2 weeks late!!!  

 to everyone

Carrie D x


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs Hoopy - Thanks for the nice comment and boost to my PMA.  Have a fab holiday and get yourself all relaxed - you can't beat holidays.  I couldn't cope without mine!  xxx

Emmy - Howz things with you?  

Princess - Sorry to hear about your recent experiences.  I can also sympathise about the costs of ICSI with TESE.  Blooming nightmare.  I'd be driving a lovely car instead of a heap if it wasn't for all this!  My DP is not willing to go through the TESE again if we run out so hoping our last three straws will do the trick!  Don't know about NHS entitlement tho coz ours is coz of DP's vasectomy.

Ranweli - Drugs play havoc with your cycle.  Suppose its best to wait until you're ready before starting tho even if it takes a bit of patience!  

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen I am fine thanks - just trying to forget about tx for a while and do some "normal" things like exercising, drinking alcohol and spending lots of quality time with DD (and DH of course   )

We are off week after next to Centerparcs for a five day break and really lookin forward to it cos there'll be lots of things to keep Emily occupied and we are taking the bikes so we'll have fun cycling around and exploring the place    We have booked a childrens one hour show for the last day and I know Em will be so excited cos its the "wizard of Oz" and she loves the film  

Princess30 - Welcome to GGs they are a lovely bunch and will look after you well when u get back from Oz  

Mr and Mrs H - Bon voyage     

Mierran - Nice to see you over here - you will be well looked after  

Luckyluciana - Glad Af has appeared and you can get started  

Carrie - Saturday certainly was a gorgeous day - we had friends round for lunch and then we sat out in the garden all afternoon  

Nitey nite everyone 

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

jen - keep meaning to ask who that is in your avatar looks like jon bon jovi, is it?  Any sign of AF yet for you?? I stop my tabs on thurs night so I'm expecting evil witch over the weekend  was hoping it'd come early so we could jst get started, patience is a virtue eh! 

mr hoopy - our athlete  well done you!!!! have a well earned rest on your holi-bags 

mrs hoopy - adios 

sillymilly - get that positivity firmly back in place missus!! dont read too much into all the no's etc. You'll be put on higher drug doseage & you'll do jst fine  

ranweli - after my 2nd ICSI last summer it def took about 3 cycles for my AF's to get back to normal, I was bleeding every 21 dys then it went to about 33dys, the drugs from TX def muck up your natural hormones etc so dont panic. hope AF appears soon as its gr8 your keen to get going again 

lucky - thats good your feeling normal on prostap, wait til the other drugs kick in on TX   have you rung clinic yet about your scan etc? Fab that you're enjoying your acupuncture, I'm going to a place in Park Circus in Glasgow, more needles this thurs 

mierran - nice to meet you ....what stage u at with TX?

princess - luvly to have you onboard but I'm so sorry to read that you're going thru the heartache of a m/c, my thoughts are with you  can only imagine how horrible & devastating it must be. Cant believe you;ve had no sympathy from nuffield, how rotten can they be  GCRM are fab!! You'll be in safe capable hands there  I recently obtained copies of my notes from GRI to give to GCRM. Might be different cos mine were NHS notes but I had to apply, wait for consultants consent, send a cheque & then await delivery. Took about 3mths to get them  Looking at your comment about getting taken off NHS list.....what health board region are you in I was told you could self fund & it wouldnt effect your placing, it was only if you achieved a birth you would not be entitled, I'd double check this hunni 

carrie - hope that AF is treating you ok 

emmy - normal things sounds great especially the boozing bit! 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone - I haven't been on for ages (but have been reading - I tend to stick to the 'poor responders' thread, since that is where I seem to be these days) but thought I would do a quick post in response to some q's about funding issues.

CHECK VERY CAREFULLY WHAT YOUR PCT POLICY IS. I am just saying this because I know that in Edinburgh I do not qualify for any NHS funding (over 36 at first attempt); when in other parts of the country you only qualify if you are 35 or over!! Also Edinburgh Royal Infirmary deduct your self funded tries from the 3 NHS goes you are entitled to, AND will also put you off their lists completely (yes, that does include the self funding one) if they find out you are going elsewhere for treatment at the same time as on their list for it. (this does not, as far as I am aware, apply if you are going for treatment they do not offer, so when I went to Manchester during the 2 years they had no donor sperm I was not kicked off their lists).

It would be really good if some kind of fair system that was equal to all areas could be arrived at - I can see that if you have successful treatment paid for privately then maybe you don't meet criteria for NHS goes, but otherwise the system is quite random and unfair depending on where you are and where you get referred to. 

It is also unhelpful, since people will just go elsewhere and not tell NHS docs about it so they stay on the lists, meaning they don't get to benefit from the information gained through other treatment (though it depends on the clinic how much notice they take of it anyway... a whole other story - GCRM  took detailed info from my previous cycles, dats and doses and timings and everything; ERI only asked me questions (when I had given them a write-up with details!) when I started responding poorly).

Anyway, I am now on waiting lists for donor embryo/ Donor egg ivf - wondering about whether to get on more lists or just get fit and healthy whilst I wait.... might try a few cycles of IUI just so I don't feel like I am giving up completely...

Best of luck to everyone - and check out what your local policies are. go for second opinions and don't think that all waiting lists are the same, from centre to centre they can vary a lot.
baby dust to all   
love Elinor


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Elinor & thanks for posting!  I cannot believe how much difference there is between health boards.  ERI's policies don't even make sense.  Surely if you are self-funding and go on to get pregnant, then that is a good thing for the health board? - it means they don't have to pay for your treatment!  These crazy rules mean either you don't tell them when you go somewhere else and as you say, they then don't benefit from your previous experience, or you will wait until you've used up all your NHS tries before self funding - all of which means it COSTS THEM MORE!!!!    These health boards are  .  It's even worse down south though, if you look at some of their boards, in many of them they have one chance and if it doesn't work, too bad.  The whole process is stressful enough without health boards adding to it with their inconsistencies.

Right, off my soapbox   It really annoys me though!

Carrie D x


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Yep it is the god that is Jon Bon Jovi!  Love him.  He's on my list of people I'm allowed to cheat on DP with!    Can't remember if I said but my AF started on Sunday night 2 days after I stopped the tablets.  So you'll def have it over the weekend.  Will be glad when mine is finished - been feeling crap today.  So far seems like a normal bleed tho.

Emmy - That sounds like a fun wee break you've got planned.  Emily will love it!  Never been there - I prefer to do absolutely nothing on my hols!   But heard it's good. Do have the love of alcohol in common with you tho!   Mind you that's me off it now for a few weeks at least.  


Love to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Jen - I have to agree that doing nothing on holiday would be my preference too - but when you have a toddler to entertain (and that will be you really soon    ) the most important thing is keeping them occupied and tiring them out so they sleep well at night and you can then relax    

Elinor - Lovely to "meet" you. By the way - on the subject of IVF postcode I am absolutely incensed at the huge variation in policies - why do they call it the "National" Health Service when it is anything but    

Take care girls
Emmy x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr Hoopy- Well done on race and hope you are now nicely enjoying the sun and well earned rest.

Mrs Hoopy- Have a fab holiday and enjoy the rest.

Luckyluciana- Glad  to see AF has arrived. When have you to go to clinic?

tgal- Hi welcome. Congrats on BFP you must be delighted after all those attempts. Gives hope to the girls and boy, determination not to give up on their dreams

meirran- Welcome. Where are you having treatment?

princess- Welcome to the thread. So sorry to read what has happened to you. So sad that health care professionals can treat people in this manner. When I had my MC I got a load of statistics flung at me and felt like shouting I am a human being not a statistic. We will give you lots of sympathy and  . Take some time to grieve I know how hard it is. Hope the GCRM brings you luck and that they work their magic. This being knocked off waiting list I can't quite get head round. It should make no difference to that as you still should be entitled to your NHS go unless you get PG.  

Jen- Well ot long now then till you get started again. Good luck.  I hope you get loads of wee eggies this time.

MrsR- Bet you can't wait to get started. Hope AF shows up soon. Wee dance for you                 

Em- Have a lovely holiday. I love Wizard of Oz too. DH laughs at me when I want to watch it on TV. Doing normal things sound just the ticket. Sometimes you just need a break and then be able to have a more positive outlook on treatment.

Elinor- It just awful all this postcode lottery rubbish. It should be same treatment for everyone. Good luck with IUI and hope you don't have to wait too long for donor.

Carrie- Howz you? What happening with you now have kind of lost the thread of what happening with you now?

Well wee Frank jnr is doing great. Seems to have settled back into a routine. He goes to bed at 7.15pm feeds again at 22.45 and is sleeping till 4am before needing small feed and then sleeps till 6am. Getting weighed again tomorrow so hopefully he will have put on a bit more weight this week and hope that HV happier with him. He feeding much better after being all over place after is jabs. 

Hope all the new mummy's are doing well and bubbas are growing big.

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Wee List of us all

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Lou-e- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- RV 5th May 2009

MrsR- GCRM Starts stimming 5th May ? fingers crossed

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM Starting 16th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM Egg donation

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI 

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

Have only added people from back to page 1 of part 10. If I have forgot anyone or got anything wrong or to add let me know and I will update the list. Will try to do this on regular basis. I do it for one of my other threads too.

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust

                                          

Love Sadie


----------



## misha moo

hey every one 

sorry not been on for a few days, not been feeling to great. my post ec tenderness has now turned into a full blown AF with all the pains to go with it, and to top it all off i have been having flu like symptoms the last day or to and doing all that hot, cold, head thumping kinda thing. Don't know what part of myself to hold first 

Anyway i am back at gri tomorrow to speak to the consultant about the under dose of drugs i have for my last txt. I was feeling confidant in what i want to say, now i feel like crap don't know if i will get my point across well enough. A red runny nose just dose not give u that air of confidence  

sorry its been all me me me on this wee rant, but i will pop back tomorrow and let u all know how its goes and do some personals

i   its goes well and they dont count this as one of our attempts, wish me luck FF


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

just popping by to see whats been happening.....

Elinor - hope you dont have to wait too long for donor egg/embryo  Are you gonna give IUI a bash in the meantime? 

Jen - he is rather tasty isnt he!  especially in that pic....pheeeew  Glad your AF has been normal, hope mine is the same, I'm all pepared for the flood gates to open Sat/Sun  hope yours goes soon!!!

sadie - hope little Frank impresses the HV tomorrow  His wee routine is not too bad at all, hw you feeling?? Are u coping with the disturbed sleeps & early rises?  Thanks for the AF dance 

misha - awww u poor thing, get well wishes coming your way!!! Blooming AF to top it all off .....jst what u needed eh!  Hope you're feeling a bit better 2moro for your appt, get that fighting spirit firmly in place!! Good luck for 2moro, I'll say a wee   that they dont count that TX!

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Misha moo- Good luck tomorrow chick. Maybe you should write down some stuff you want to ask then you won't forget or not feel organised. You may be able to get point across if it more structured. Don't b surprised if you burst into tears that was my usual, just remember that they are used to women going through fertility treatment being emotional and they will think nothing of it. Dr Lyall is very nice.  

MrsR- Sleepless nice not too bad cause he just up once. Been good last couple days DH has been off so he has got up at 6am with him and I have got long lie till about 9am. All worth it. Am off to bed he just been fed and gone down. Thought I'd just check before I switched off computer if any posts.

Love Sadie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. Pleased to meet you. 

I've to wait till after my next AF then start a flare protocol at GCRM. We've had 2 completed cycles at GRI , and lots of cancelled ones !!!you name it , we've tried it re ivf - long short norethisterone provera.Like Elinor , I'm a poor responder with a low amh and only 1 ovary. 

Can I add in on the debate on NHS funding that even when the same hospital is used funding varies - it's 2 cycles for Glasgow health board while it's 3 for lanarkshire and a lot of others. And I think what constitutes a cycle varies too - I know at the royal it counts as a cycle once you've had your booster HCG jag, whereas i've heard in some places it only counts if you go to egg collection. And your number of ivf cycles is irrespective of any iui. we were offered 4 cycles iui  then 2 cycles ivf if not successful. However,  by the time we'd spent 2 years on the waiting lists and worked our way up to treatment they said there was no point in doing iui.  But they wouldn't increase the number of ivf cycles they were offering to aknowledge the fact they now weren't having to fund the iui. 

Anyway, enough of my rant!

Misha-moo - good luck speaking to the royal. fingers crossed that they won't count that as a cycle as it was their mistake. And don't worry - I used to burst into tears on them regularily. my recommendation - take a bottle of water and a good book . 

Elinor- you going for donor eggs here, or you looking overseas? And good luck with the iui in the meantime. apart form financial and emotional cost  what've you got to lose? Do you have a low amh too? Do they think your m/c / chemical preg ( it was still a pos - a maybe baby) was linked to poor egg quality? the royal have said to us that there is no point in us continuing with treatment using my eggs - they think we should go for d/e treatment. we're trying a cycle at GCRM , but if things don't improve on last time ( only 1 egg, didn't fertalise ) we're going to have to go down the DE route - if I can get DP to agree to it!

Princess30 - hi again, and sorry about your m/c. It's awful to get that BFP then loose it. As my DP said, it's like getting all your birthdays and xmases at once then someone comes and nicks all your pressies multiplied by 1000.And it's something the books never talk about - it's always that BFP and happily every after. 
Regarding your notes, I think all you need to do to get a copy is apply in writing with a checque to the nutfield requesting a copy. However, we'd got some of the compulsary bloods done at our GP so we just gave the GCRM copies of those, and oral information on my previous cycles so we didn't have to wait the ages to get everything copied to organise treatment. 

Congrats to all the yummy mummies - you give us hope that somehow, someday, it'll be us. 

Take care all. 

x  x


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - (TMI alert!) I think I may now be officially bleeding to death! At least I know that my lining is thin just now as there seriously can't be anything else in there! So thinking now maybe tablets do make things heavier than normal? Or maybe just me and my dodgy hormones again! There's something for you to look forward to this weekend eh!  

MishaMoo - Am totally sympathising with you on the feeling like crap thing.  Have full blown AF too and bad head tonight.  TBH think I'm just knackered.  Got a job interview tomorrow and been working hard this week to prepare for it.  Hope I feel better than this in the morning or I'll be rubbish!  Def good idea to take notes with you tomorrow.  Then you don't need to stress about what you're saying and won't come away having forgotten something.  And if your nose starts to run you'll at least have some paper handy for wiping it!    Seriously though, hope all goes ok for you at meeting.  

Sadie - Frank Jnr. seems to be quite a good boy for his mummy.  Long may it continue for you.  Had a look at your ticker - can't believe how old he is already!  Started sniffing today and jags on Saturday so fingers crossed.  Being realistic about it though as been told this different protocol is just a stab in the dark as they don't think my follicles respond to the drugs.  TIme will tell but it really does only take one so we'll see.

Lots of love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey Girls

Not long back from gri, meet with Alfred, who done my ec. He was lovely and answered all my question, i had lots written down on my note pad. Anyway he started talking about the previous txt and i asked him should i have been started on 225 of iu and he said yes, i also asked was the oestrogen in my blood rising enough during stims and he admitted that it was not. 

He said that they had not MAXAMISED the treatment enough. I then went on to say that i felt the tx had been compromised and was very   when he said that it would not count as one of my cycles, not to worry about it. However i was a wee bit   because i thought i would have to argue the point, He said that it was OK cause it was not classed as a cycle cause i never got to et.   and that if u don't get to et u automatically get the tx back !!! i am more that sure that when i first attended gri i asked the question of 'what would be class as a cycle?' and was told it was when u got to theatre. 

i am also wondering if this is the case, why the nurse who looked after me at ec told me on the phone to persue the matter and tell them i was compromised, why would she do this if it is standard procedure that i would have the tx returned to me?? To be honest i don't buy it, i think they know that a big mistake was made and then during the tx another was made cause no one picked up on it, and it was best just to give me the cycle back, what do u guys think??

Anyway i am just happy i still have 2 goes!                              
They want to go with 375iu for the next tx, he said that if i over respond that i can coast, anyone else done this?


Right enough about me

Mierran- welcome, if u wanna rant this is deff the place to do it 

sadie- again big thanks for the writing it down advice 

Mrs R- hope ur doing well thanks for the 

luckyluciana, ranweli, and every one else hope ur all doing well 

misha XX


----------



## luckyluciana

Misha Moo Fantastic news!!!
Well done for keeping the cool and being strong through that.
I know what it's like when you go to a consultation and you have so many things
in your head that you want to put across clearly...
and the fear that if you don't say it right, it might change the course of your whole treatment.
It can be v. hard and drive you crazy 

Similar thing happened with me today...
I went for my baseline scan today and bloods,
and was told (to my surprise) that I'm all good to go and start my stims tomorrow   
The thing that I was worried about was also the dosage...
I've been overstimulated twice (and very nearly a third time), during my IUIs,
and I wanted to make sure that they were starting me on the right dose, 
as the dose they want to start me on is higher than the dose that I overstimulated on before with IUI.

I was firing all sorts of questions at the poor nurse at the GRI,
and by the end of it she had written it all down on post it note and stuck it in my notes for review
by the consultants at the lunch time meeting....
I then started worrying that they would think that I was asking them to lower the dose,
and that they might do it just to keep me happy and I then I wouldn't respond!!!   
Anyway, by the end of the meeting I made it clear that I was just voicing my concerns,
but trusted their decision at the end of the day.
I think I sounded a bit loopy but my dh said I was right to say it all.

Sometimes you just want to speak directly to the medical staff as they are the ones making the decisions.
It feels more often than not a bit like Chinese whispers in there!!!!

Anyway, enough madness. 

I'm off for a good sleep. Off tomorrow Wey Hey!!  
Take care all,
Luckyluciana
x


----------



## Cars

Misha Moo- Delighted for you that it doesnt count, well done!!!

Luckyluciana- Know how you feel, you just want it to go perfect so it will work! you are only human, they know that!  

Jen- Delighted that you are so positive, it does only take one,       that this is your lucky year x

Hoopys- Happy Holidays   

Sadie, wee frank is gorgeous, its great that he's been so good for you! 

Mierran- Hope GCRM can work their magic for you!! Welcome xx


Mrs R - How are you ??   

Carrie d, Hows ninewells going, did you find out any more about steroids   

Well we were at gcrm last friday to sign consents form and will start metformin on the 7th of May for two weeks and then thats the ball rolling again, i asked pat about baby aspirin and she said to take it as it wont do me any harm, so need to start stocking up again shortly on brazil nuts etc etc   

Love to everyone  

Cars


----------



## laura0308

Hi all,

Glad the postings are quite positive for most of you, good to hear good news.       to all waiting on tx and      thoughts to all waiting on some good news.

Went to GCRM today for look around and ended up having ovarian assessment done while I was there.  Does anyone know what is a good number of follicles to have.  When nurse was doing internal scan she said she could see 4 follicles on each ovary is this low  Have heard of people have 15 eggs collected so now feeling that my ovaries may be showing their age and have slowed down a bit but no idea what is an ok number.  Can anyone help....?  

Will see consultant on 28th May to get results and will hopefully get the okay to start ICSI but think I may panic silly until then.

Well better have dinner now.

   &     to all

Love lots

Laura


----------



## Carrie D

Hi GG's,

Laura, the number of follicles changes.  When I went for my assessment, I had 5 on one side and 6 on the other and like you, I was a bit disappointed with that number.  When I started on the drugs though, little ones that had been hiding started to pop up.  Even if they don't, 4 and 4 is just fine, you should get a decent number of eggs from those.

Misha Moo- that's great news they are not counting it - nor should they!  Sounds like they were prepared for you and that is probably why there was no battle!!!  Good on you  

Cars -great news that you are back on the rollercoaster ride again    that this is your turn.

Hoops - Hope you are having a fab time.  Look forward to hearing all aobut it.

I'm missing tons of people I know, so a big   to everyone else.

Not much going on in terms of baby making on my end.  Just waiting for my name to get to the top of the Ninewells list and going   in the process.  

Carrie D x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everybody 

Finished my tabs last night so I'm awaiting the visit frm the   Just hope she shows as GCRM want to start me on stimms as of 5th May! I dont want any further delays, I'm starting to get   now,        
Had another acupuncture yest & last night was the best nights sleep I've had in months 
Busy weekend ahead, hope you've all got something nice planned 

carrie - try & stay sane luv, its not easy all this waiting about though 

laura - your ovaries sound like they're ok, dont forget the drugs you'll take will make your ovaries produce more follies so stop worrying luv. Roll on the 28th for you 

cars - thats great you're getting started so soon! I've never met Pat at gcrm, its always been Colette or Marco that I've seen. Not long til you're starting for real.

lucky - how you doing with the jabbing? What dose did they decide to go with?

misha - thats great you've still got your 2 attempts, you deserved no less!!! Maybe next time they'll monitor you more closely & it'll all have the perfect ending  When you thinking about your next cycle?

Jen - have to say you've really got me looking forward to this AF (not!!!!!!)  I'll quite literallyjust have to go with the flow       Any sign of your stopping yet Maybe your having mine too 
How did your job interview go luv?

mierran - heres to your next TX  hope this is the ONE!!!!! 

sadie - how did little Frank get on? 

hoopies - hope you're both sunning yourselves  its peeing down here!! I'm so jealous!!!

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## mierran

Hi all. hope you're enjoying this lovely sunny friday we're getting. 

Emmypops - have a glass of wine or two for me. 

Misha - moo. It's definitely not automatic that you get another cycle- last cycle at GRI we got 1 egg but no embryos, but were told it still counted as a cycle by Dr Neilson ( despite the fact the Dr Lylle  had said that if i did't respond it wouldn't count as a cycle - that was the only reason we agreed to a long protocol) I've not met Alfred. I've heard there is a nice new afro-carribean doctor started - is that him? I'd say take the cycle and run with it. 

Cheers Cars. Hope we both get good news from them.

Fingers crossed for Mrs R and JJ1980  - hope all goes well on those stims. 

Luck to all. 

X X


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

sorry i've been awol but i seem to spend most of my time these days just gazing at ethan!  still pinching myself (think i always will be) and making a little wish that every one of you will soon have your dreams come true...

  

tried to catch up with everything that's been going on but there are so many girls on the thread now that i'm afraid i can't keep up!

princess - i agree with everyone else that you shouldn't be taken off the nhs waiting list until you're holding your newborn baby in your arms.  that's certainly the rule in glasgow.  i quizzed them several times to make absolutely sure that was the case before we started our tx at the gcrm.

mrs r - hope the witch arrives soon...  

sadie - hope wee frank's been piling on the pounds this week.  can you tell me how to put a photo of ethan in a post?

hi to everyone else...

wishing x


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - It appears I am not bleeding to death after all and maybe I was being slightly over-dramatic!    AF just seems to have stopped all of a sudden which isn't normal for me at all but I'm fine with that!  Yours shouldn't be far off now - enjoy!    Interview wasn't too bad thanks.  Just for a transfer so wasn't as stressful as it could've been.  Am looking forward to a very quiet long weekend now.  What about you?

Misha-Moo - Glad you got the result you were looking for.  They def seem to have realised they messed up. 

Wishing - Quite right to be awol!  Hope you are all keeping well and that ethan's a good boy for his mummy.

Mierran - Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Not be long til it's you starting.  I'm doing the flare protocol at GCRM this time too.

Cars - Glad to hear you are almost ready to go again too!  What was the baby aspirin for again and when should it be taken?  Am wondering if I need some? 

And as usual I'll save the wee bit at the end of my post for moaning and self-pity!  OMG I have had the worst headache/migraine since I started with the Synarel nasal spray on Wed.  Was so bad yesterday that I was sick.  I have been known to get bad headaches with my AF but this is worse than normal and can only assume it's to do with the nasal spray.  Anyone else been on it and had similar problems?  Am hoping this isn't going to go on for a fortnight.  On a more positive note start my stimms tomorrow so will feel like I am on the home straight if everything works out.

Love to everyone and sorry for the moans (although do expect more of them as DP is fed up of listening to me!)

Jen xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey 

wishing- congratulations on ur wee baby boy, only 2 wks? he is just fresh out the wrapper how lovely 

Mierran- Yes Alfred is the new con, i found him nice 2 deal with, It was deff a case of take the cycle back and let no more be said  about how we have   - up the tx, i have learned a lesson i will deff not be as trusting the next time, and he told me to speak up or not to be afraid to question any one at the clinic if we feel something is not right, i will deff be on the ball the next time cause the want to put me on 375iu i am a bit worried about OHSS. Why did they want to put u on long protocol?

Mrs R-                 a wee AF dance for u

Carrie D- its the waiting that       how long do u think u have left to before u get started?

Laura- don't worry the follies will increase when the tx starts 

Jen- i think u are entitled to a good old moan, i did long protocol on my last tx with just the nasal spray towards the end, i never get headaces, but i did with that, it was a dull feeling. hope u perk up again soon, u don't have long to go 

Everyone else i might have missed  

mishaxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. hope you're enjoying your bank holiday weekend. 

Misha Moo - It's a bit of a long story re the long protocol. When we had bloods done initially Jan 08 i had a low amh ( 0.9 ) and was told that they would do the short protocol ( gonal f 375 and cetrotide ) that was started feb we got 2 eggs and a BFP. however we had a m/c. we were supposed to start treatment again and i had several scans day 2 and 5 of AF which showed my uterine lining was too thick ( they want it thin at the start of stims ) so i was put on norethisterone.That was meant to thin my lining down. 
After the 1st course my lining had gone from 8.2mm to 22 mm thining after a lot of bleeding to 19mm. They have no idea why this happened , so decided the best thing was another course of norethisterone!!!

When i went in to be scanned after that i was told that the royal had changed their protocols - they were no longer using norethisterone or the short protcol and, in fact, if we'd gone in new we would not have been offered treatment at all - it would have had to be DE. However, i threw my toys out of the cot as there is evidence that , in poor responders the long protocol doen't work very well - it switches everything off but it can be difficult to get things started again. I signed in my notes that i did not want a long protocol. i was scanned again the next month after a month off tx and uterine lining thankfully back to normal at just over 8mm. However, still to thick to start tx. they then suggested we try provera. It worked to thin my uterine liniong fine but when scanned after 6 days on stims i had 2 32 mm follicles / cysts that had not been there at the baseline scan, so that cycle was cancelled. 

It was then that they said about us that we had to do the long protocol. I agreed on condition that if i didn't respont it wouldn't count as a cycle. however i apparently responded well enough for it to count ( we went to ec ) but we only got one egg and it didn't fertalise. I was on 375 gonal f - that's the max the royal gives ( or gave anyway - they may have changed things ) 

When i asked for notes to be taken to gcrm i was told that the royal were having a meeting to discuss our case, and we were given an appt for 6 weeks later. I asked if they were going to offer us another cycle and was told that was what the meeting was to discuss. However, when we went to the appt we were told not only were we not being offered another cycle on the NHS but in his view ( it was Dr Neilson that we saw ) there was no point in us continuing treatment with my eggs and we should go to spain for DE treatment. 

We are now at the GCRM and we have fingers crossed. I had my AMH retested as, if it had fallen further there was no point continuing but it had almost doubled to 1.7. We are aware that our chances are lower than normal for someone of my age, but we're not prepared to give up on my eggs quite yet. After all, the only time we had an et we got a BFP. Mentally i'm not counting the long protocol as i knew it wouldnt work but i think the royal had reached the point where they were running out of ideas. 

Anyway, sorry for the saga  but.....

jen - not pleasant. you started up regs? i was on the nasal spray at the end of my long protocol as well and it gave me a v sore head and made me feel queasy. not really looking forward to it tho i think the one the GCRM uses is twice daily. The one i was on at the royal was 4x a day - 7am 12pm 6 pm and 11 pm. For someone who normally sleeps 9-10 hrs a night it wasn't much fun. 
I tried the 4head menthol rub stuff for the headache.  if nothing else it distracts you a bit but if you use too much it makes your eyes and nose water and you look like you've been crying or have bad hayfever ( sorry i'm not really selling it , am i ) 

Mrs R -      

wishing - congratulations on ethan. i can imagine he still doesn't feel real - you'll feel like it's a dream you're scared you are going to wake up. 

Let's hope we get nice weather tomorrow. 

 and                    to all. 

x x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi..had a nice day...went to my mum and dad's, but then feel really down as I was with my little niece celebrating her 1st birthday.  I love her to bits, but I don't see her as often as I should.  I find it really hard.  Today, my mum said to her, "oooh, who's that?  Is that your auntie?  You don't know her, do you?" without thinking that maybe that was hurtful to me.  They just don't get that maybe I love my niece to bits, but I can't handle the fact that she was born just a few weeks after I miscarried for the 3rd time...that maybe now, I find it hard being with my brother after losing my last baby - even though it was a " chemical" pregnancy...How does everyone else handle this...I feel like I'm losing my mind.  I love my niece, but I just want what my brother has soooo much.... Carrie D


----------



## luckyluciana

Carrie....you poor thing.   

I can understand how hard that must have been for you.
I have never gone through the trauma of miscarriage whihc must be a lot worse than what I have gone through,
and yet even still I find it very difficult to be with my nieces/nephews/friends' kids and babies.
It just doesn't seem to get any easier. 

In fact I am finding that it is changing my relationship even with my friends.
I have a best friend........we've both known each other since we were two,
and grown up, gone to school together, uni at the same time, taken the same course in life...
taken a year out....gone travelling and even got married around the same time.
We have always been so close... until she fell pregnant just before I was referred to the GRI 
for IVF 2 years ago. We had been trying for 2 and half years...and they had never wanted kids
until she knew we were trying, and I reminded her that she might not want to wait too long to decide......
She managed to pursuade her hubby not to use contraception ONCE...and that was it. 
They were expecting. Her baby daughter was born the same week as our first private
clinic appt for our first IUI.

Even though I love my friend to bits and her beautiful baby daughter who is adorable.....
in fact ESPECIALLY BECAUSE I love them to bits..
it hurts me even more because I feel guilty for finding it hard to be with them.
I think it is normal for you to feel this way.
I think the most important thing is to talk about it whether to your family directly
or to someone else. I would love to be able to talk to my friend about my feelings,
but I find it's the only thing in my whole life that I can't tell her,
because i'm scared I might hurt her.  

I think with time over the years, spending time with them will help.
Sorry I can't say anything that will make you feel better,
but no matter how much it looks like family friends don't know about the pain and hurt,
I think it must cross their minds now and again and I'm sure they appreciate the time you spend with them.
Take it easy  

Hope everyone else is doing okay. Best wishes to all... 

LuckyL
x


----------



## JJ1980

Carrie and LuckyL - Totally agree about it being difficult spending time with others and their kids.  I am finding I am looking for excuses not to see friends.  TBH not because I find it hard spending time with the kids, because I love them to bits and they always keep me amused, but because all my friends seem to do is talk about their babies and how difficult it is having kids eg "oh you're so lucky - I never get a full night's sleep anymore".  To be fair to my friends none of them know about my IVF treatments and I try to make out that parenthood isn't on my agenda for a few years yet but not easy.  I'm kind of finding at the moment that it's getting to the point I don't have that much in common with many of my friends anymore as their lives all seem to be moving on and mine isn't.  Trying to find someone to go out for a drink with or a girlie weekend is virtually impossible! Although am hoping that it'll be me soon and then I'll not be caring about drinks and girlie weekends either!  It helps to be on here tho and 'speaking' to others in the same boat.  Hopefully we'll all be lucky soon.  

Mierran - Def not selling the 4head!   Thankfully my headaches seem to be going.  Still taking spray twice a day and started GonalF jabs on Saturday so now day 3.  Now however appear to be completely full of the cold and can't breathe through my nose at all so worrying that spray isn't working properly.  Honestly there is always something with me.  DP thinks I'm a hypochondriac and is sick of my moaning!  When do you start?

Love to everyone on this lovely bank holiday Monday,

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
 sorry not been on much lately,been a bit down,after bfn in march and af,my proper af was due,my cycle is usually 31 days and i am currently on day 41 with no sign of af,so 10 days late,phoned clinic last week and its the norm to be a bit late,just so annoyed that when i dont want the   to arrive she appears early and now i want her to show so we can got for our fet shes holding off,  ,was feeling that i had got my    back but now it is leaving, ,

sadie-so lovely to hear how frank is progressing and how old he is now,time just flys doesnt it, 

mrs r-hope af arrives for you too,so you can get stimming,   

suzee-hope you and your beautiful twin girls are well,  

wishing-so happy for you hun,ethan sounds lovely and am sure hes loving all the cuddles and attention of you,cant wait to see a wee piccie,  

jen-great to hear you have started txt again,   you get lots of eggies, 


hi to everyone else,will try and catch up,

ranweli xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Get that PMA back please!     that AF arrives soon for you. xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. What a miserable bank holiday, so much for being able to do some pottering in the garden after work. 

Carrie - I think it's normal to find it dificult -I know I do - it's just self preservation. 
I was in work the other day when 2 of my colleagues came in with their babies. I kept thinking if i hadn't miscarried i'd have a wee one born in between the two of them. 
My acupuncturist deals with and has dealt with a lot of women going thro ivf and she says that , along with your sex life going down the drain ( made me feel a lot better to learn it wasn't just us ) 
finding situations with young children painful comes with the territory. 
I think that it's  because it's not just a want, it's a need , that we cant fulfil and we cant explain to people who haven't experienced it themselves. 
it also bring back how your life is on hold while you feel like everybody else's is moving on the way life is supposed to. 
you cant help but think if i'd managed to get pregnant  i'd have a x year old

Jen - waiting for the witch then give them a phone. 
Should be starting norethisterone in about 5-6 weeks. 
You'll have your BFP by then.   
Fingers crossed that the flare protocol works for us both

ranweli - hope the witch arrives soon and you can get on with your FET and get your BFP  

Take care all, and hope your week not too insane. 

x x


----------



## misha moo

Hey gg's

What rotten weather!!! 

Carrie, Lucky and Jen- Reading all the post and agree with u all about how hard it can be at times. Last time i was preg my then sis in-law (who had made it clear she didn't want kids) decided on hearing i was preg, that she wanted 'one as well'!. 
She then went crying to our mother in-law that is was not fair she wanted to have the FIRST grandchild in the family. That was just the start of it, she said and done all manner of horrible things during my preg and then after it. Including not speaking to me and pushing my scan pic out of my hand saying " i have seen a scan pic before i know what they look like". 

Anyway then next thing was i went for a check up scan and there was no hartbeat, we were gutted, although we knew it was a possibility, i had been bleeding since i was 6wks, so it had been a tough couple of months. On the same week this happend she announced she was preg, and on the morning i was taken into hospital, she walked into my mum in-laws and asked why every one had a "long face cause u would think that someone had just died or something". It broke my heart when i found this out it made me feel like my baby meant nothing. 
When i lost the baby, i couldn't help feel like she got her wish to have the FIRST grandchild       

Even after i lost the baby it was hard she wanted my mum in-law 2 put her framed scan pic on the wall, and was saying things like she could not get talking about being preg cause of me. My DH was mad and my older bro in-law was as well, this lead to a few heated exchange of words between my DH and his bro. She even had convinced her hubby that she was preg before me (even though i was due almost 3 months before her) i still to this day dont understand why that would be important  

Anyway when the little one was born i found it hard, all the excitement and the baby stuff being bought. I also found it hard going to see them at the hospital, although it was months later i still felt such pain and hurt, and although the rest or the family was upset at the time by now they had moved on, i also still wanted to punch her head in!!!    

The wee one was born just shortly before xmas, and at xmas dinner in my in-laws she followed me into the kitchen to moan about how hard it was being a mum and the she had no bond with the baby! i mean what is that all about   They also asked me and DH during dinner if we would be god parents, i almost chocked on my Brussels sprouts    

The wee one is 5 now and going to schools soon, he spends most of his time at his dad's or grans house as it seems motherhood was just a passing fancy for her and she now cant be bothered with a child. We did stand as god parents for him and i am Glad we did, i love him to bits my DH is crazy for him.
My bro in-law is no longer with her, SHE had an affair about 2yrs into the marriage and she kick him out!!!  he has now opened his eyes to her and has finally moved on it took him 2 and a half years to! He has now finally met someone else, and right at the time we were doing tx they announced she is preg!!!  I am not jealous or resentful in anyway but as u say carrie it can be so hard because u want and need that same thing soo bad! 
Lucky L- it is also hard when u doing what to hurt someone, i think u have been a good friend to this girl, even through ur own personal struggles. some people can't cope, and it eventually it gets in the way of friendship. 
Jen- i have felt the same and although i still have a few close friends who have kids, i have distanced myself from acquaintances chatting about not getting a full nite, or at a recent family party a cousin of mine moaning about how its not fair she cant drink (she is 6 months)

Ranweil- sending u a wee hug, just get focused for ur next try we are all strong ladies on this thread, we have to have been to get through the tx and heartbrake           

Mierran- that was such a shame what happend, i though that the minute i got to the top of the waiting list and had the tx all my probs would be over, how wrong was i   its such a rollercoater, as u well know anyway   for next time

Everyone else 

Misha xx


----------



## misha moo

forgot to say my then sis in-law was actually one of my best friends!!! :


----------



## Carrie D

Hi GG's,

I love this site and the wonderful girls on it    When you think you are the only one who feels a certain way, it can be really lonely.  Hearing all your stories just helps so much - we are not on our own.  Thanks so much for your posts today.  It's just been a bit of a low couple of days.  I ended up having too much to drink last night and got pretty argumentative about stupid things.   I'm going to give the booze a miss for a while.  It makes you feel worse, not better, plus I've wasted the day nursing a hangover!  Of course, if I stop drinking then everyone will think I'm pregnant 

Anyhow, thanks again for the posts.  I really appreciate you all  
Carrie D x


----------



## Mrs R

evening all 
Just a quick post from me......my AF   arrived last night & boy do I know about it 
Been in absolute agony since 10pm last night & its well & truly niagra falls 
I'm at GCRM tomorrow morning at 8am  for scan & bloods so I'll be back on soon with another update!!

Carrie - no matter what you're feeling with regards to TX, IF and TTC you can bet your bottom dollar all of us have had those same feelings hunni  I've lost count of the no. of close friends & family who have fell preg & had babies in the 5yrs we've been ttc, it doesnt get any easier does it 

misha - sounds like your ex-sis in law is better out of yur life, what a right evil, immature spoiled little ***** she sounded!!  Hopefully it wont be too long til your announcing your own good news hunni 

ranweli - I've been missing you on here!  Please come back hunni  I hope that AF of yours puts in an appearance real soon so you can get back on track with your FET. Sending you an AF dance........
          

Jen - you getting on ok with the jabs? Is it menopur or gonal f? Hope that cold of yours disappears as quickly as its arrived but I'm sure the spray will still be working fine! When u back for scan? My AF is hurting like hell  Hope it doesnt last too long!! 

mierran - god what a time you've had with all the lining probs etc!! Good luck at GCRM

wishing - lovely of you to pop in, how is it to officially be a mummy?? Hope u can put a pic of little Ethan on, bet he's a right stunner 

hope everyone has had a nice long weekend 

Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

me again 

Update.......

I officially start ICSI tonight!!!!! 

I'll be doing my 1st injection this evening when DH comes home!!!!

Got on fine at GCRM this morning, although it was a total effort to get there because of AF, she's being particularly horrid 
My lining is now 4mm which is good, not very much follicle activity & oestrogen is nice & low so its all systems go for jabbing!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hello everyone
well here goes!!!  

mrs r great news mrs   wont be long now your dh does your jabs does nt he? you reallya re brave 

jen how you getting along with jabbing when do you go for your first scan,how did you get on with your job interview 

ranweli so sorry to hear your feeling so low i would get back onto the the gcrm as 10days over sounds a bit much to me they should at least scan and do some bloods for you  

cars good luck on thursday wont be long till you join that rolercoaster again  

misha excellent news that your cycle didnt count although the nhs wont admit a fault at least they are not trying to brush over it (listen to me sound all pro gri all of a sudden   ) drug dosage sounds good as well 375 is the highest they will give do you know when you will stat again

carrie oh my god babies and families my brother had a one night stand a few years ago and she got pregant just as we were going through our first course of treatment i was devasted especal when late on she admited that she had planned it because at 38 her time was running out  first and only bloody time how fair is that   anyway my nephew is great and she is agreat mum and we all play a part in his life so some good did come out of it  hope your feeling better  

sadie frank is a wee star that is a great picture of him he looks so happy and content 

wishing come on mrs we are all dying to see ethan  glad to hear your settling into motherhood well 

princess30 so sorry to read your sad news hope you and dh are coping together   i to went from the nuffield(terrible those nurses should be in a dentist surgery not an acs unit) then transfered to the gcrm  i had to contact the nuffiled myself to get my note due to data protection and had to pay £35 for the privelge anyaway they can get money out of you at that place  anway only took a few days    sorry rant over but i hate the nuffield and would never reconmend it(oops nearly of again


----------



## mrs hoopy

oops dont know what happened there thought i had lost that post   

anyway the holiday was great just what we needed to much booze and food and ehh more booze   that hard part is getting back to normal   we had our review appointment today with alfred and it went quite well,went in all gunho all preffered for a fight  and never got one  he agredd with everything i said and wanted to change for our next cycle,we had all the bloods taken for dna testing and thryoid condition and will go on the higher dose of 375mg this time to increase the number of eggs we get will go get the progetrone injection instead of the pessaries    and phoned the lab to question why only had three fertilsed they never gave any answers but hopefully they know we check and chase this next time as 3 out of 8 not acceptable

anyway sorry for the long posts hope everyone is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R           Praying that your dreams come true this year!


----------



## mrsmac

Hi ggs,

It's been a while since I've been on. MIL stayed for over 2 weeks!  Sleeps in the same room as the pc   Anyway, all over for hopefully a good few months.

Hope everyone is well  

mrs hoopy - sounds like you two had a magic holiday. Who is Alfred? New doc? What's his surname? Were you invited for a review appointment? Sorry for 20 questions. Want to make the most of this treatment xxx

mrs r - great news! When are you back for scan and bloods? Your dh must be good at giving your jabs. Mine can't even watch me doing them xxx

carrie - hope you are feeling better. Most of my friends/family seem to get pregnant just by looking at a wi**y!! Unfair and ill-divided BUT we will all be amazing mothers when we get the chance    xxx

misha - well done the nhs!! delighted to hear you got the right outcome. Hopefully you'll only need one treatment xxx

mierran - amh is a bizarre thing isn't it? Mine was 1.5 when tested over a year ago. Have had 3 bfns but, touch wood, number of eggs, embryo quality has always been fine. Our problem is, embies don't seem to want to stick   Wishing you lots of   for next treatment xxx

jen - how are you feeling? Side effects / cold better? xxx

ranweli - here's hoping   has made an appearance xxx

wishing - how are you enjoying motherhood? Looking forward to seeing some pics of Ethan xxx

lucky - what's happening with you? xxx

cars - are you starting treatment this week? xxx

 to everyone else



Waiting on Af arriving. Terrified, nervous, excited to start treatment again. GRI ladies, have any of you been invited for treatment review or have you made an app anyway? Do you think it will be ok to book treatment dates before this? Don't know what to do. Any advice, suggestions, magic wands welcome.

mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsHoopy- Sound like you have had a great holiday and a positive review appt so at least you will feel like they are trying something different to give you the best chance of success. I wish you all the best. Have they said to wait for blood test results before you go ahead with next cycle?

Mrsmac- I generally had to ask for a review appt after every treatment to discuss options. Glad you back online now your MIL away home. Nice to get place back to yourselves?

MrsR- Yipeee glad to hear all okay and you can get started. You must be so excited.

Carrie- It is very hard finding out and listening to everyone getting or being pregnant. I had more than a few wobbles during my fertility treatemnt. At one point I knew 19 people who were pg and one of the guys from work thought it was appropriate to tell me his wife was pg on my first day back at work after my MC. My DH best friends wife got pg again 3 months after having her first son and he took great delight in telling us that he just had to swing it Lizzies way and she got pg and how he was the sperminator. I know it easy for me to say but try to focus on yourself and DH try not to give up hope that you will get your dream I never gave up hope that one day it would be our turn. But I understand it is very hard.  

Misha moo- Your ex SIL sounds like a right b****************h. What a cruel thing to do and say to you and your DH. Well she will get her come-up-ence one of these days these kind of people always do. Console yourself that she is probably one of those people who will never be happy and will never be as lovely a person as you. I so want to rip her head off.  

Meirran- This journey is so unfair. I know that recently the thread hasn't had much good news but thinngs are going to turn around and we are going to get lots of BFP's this year. It has been a lucky wee thread even of it has taken some time for folk to get their dreams. 

Ranweli- Here's a wee AF dance for you.            I take it you are waiting on AF so that you can have frozen cycle?

LuckyL- How you? Think we all need a group  . It is good to be able to say how you feel and know that everyone on this thread know exactly how you are feeling. I would have went crazy if I hadn't had the support of eveyone on here.

Cars- Good luck starting on the 7th.

Jen- Howz the headaches?

Laura- Won't be long now till you get started. Good luck.

Wishing- Good to hear that Ethan is doing well. You can put a photo on the post be  pressing on additional option on you reply you should be able to browse your photo album and if you open the picture you want it will upload. It does depend on size of photo. Your other option is to put is on you profile. You can upload a picture on it.

Wee Frank is doing fine although has been a wee bit unsettled tonight going to bed. Don't quite know what going on with him, don't know if he having a wee growth spurt. Think he just chancing his arm to see if I will nurse him to sleep. He had put on 4oz last week so they want us back again tomorrow to check his weight again. I had a busy weekend went to see Witches of Eastwick with the lovely Marti Pellow. I was a Wets fan and brough back so many memories of the times me and my friends trailed to country following them. Saturday night was my big Bro 40th so was out for dinner. Wee man stayed at his aunties DH sis and was very weird not having him at home but did me and DH good to have some time to ourselves too, if you know what I mean    . Did have hangover on Sunday but was worth it.

Well so sorry if I have missed anyone the list is getting so long I can hardly keep up these days.

Love Sadie


----------



## misha moo

How is everyone this evening??

I am currently on-line as my DH is watching the football, and i am afraid there is more of it to come the 2morrow nite .

Mrs mac- I was at gri last wk, was not booked in for the review app, i done that myself. I am beginning to realise there is no point in 
             hanging around waiting on a member of staff telling me what to do. I would just phone and ask for one, i asked to 
             see Dr Lynall (?) but when i arrived (after being kept waiting for over an hour) a was taken in to see Alfred. He was nice    
             and was more than willing to listen to my concerns. When do u think u will be starting ur next tx?   

Mrs Hoopy- Sounds like my kinda hol, too much food and drink  . Just outta curiosity how many do u think u should have got out
               of 8. its just cause i have only done the one tx and i am quite new to all this, and i have to say most info i have found out
               has been from others on this site and not the hospital. When are u due to start again?

Mrs R- Sending u a big hug          
         and lots of           
         and hope that ur prayers are answered.

Carrie- Hope ur feeling better today hon, it makes me feel better when i come on ff's cause u don't have to explain too much about 
         how ur feeling, others on here just know. 

Ranweli- Sending u some  and  

Sadie- was just reading ur post to carrie and cant believe about the guy from ur work  some folk don't have any brains. kiss for the wee man 

everyone else lucky, cars,jen, laura and wishing  

On a nice and unrelated tx note, i am soo excited my DH managed to get me and my sis tickets to see take that in June!!!   
Its nice to have a countdown that is not tx related, feel as if all i do is think about how many days till i next ovulate... start next tx......down reg....blaa blaaa blaaa.


----------



## shazzy

Hi
Some of you may remember i was a bit peeved with RMU at GRI the other week.  I felt my case hadn't been reviewed properly since my previous 2 failed ICSI and just wasn't convinced that i was getting the best treatment .  I had a bit of a moan on here and to my surprise got a reply from Professor Nelson at GRI.  I had never heard of him but made an appointment to see him today  I've been attending GRI since 2001 and have only ever seen Dr Lyle and Dr Yates, both of whom were extremely nice but i have to say after meeting Prof Nelson i was very impressed.  I immediately felt at ease with him and not at all intimidated, as can often be the case with Dr's.  His manner was open and friendly. He had clearly reviewed my case history and spent considerable time explaining various aspects of my treatment and talked me through recent studies on heparin, aspirin and steroids.  I might not have a PHD but he took the time to explain things and answer my questions. He is clearly dedicated to his profession and wants the best possbile results for his patients and i can now honestly say i am 100% happy that i am getting the best possible treatment.  I went there today with serious reservations on whether i should have changed clinics to GCRM or not but i left feeling confident that I'm in good hands and whether my next cycle is successful or not, everything possible has been done and thats all you can ask.  There has been a bit of refurbishment going on and there is a new waiting room which is nice and bright.  I must have had almost 100 appointments at GRI in the last 8 years and this is the first time I've left with a really positive feeling about the place. Long may it continue and the Dr's are certainly getting better looking! 


Sorry for the me post but another thing i needed to ask - help on how to deal with DH!  He struggles so much with this whole process.  Won't speak about it AT ALL!  I came home tonight (he rarely comes with me to appointments) all enthusiastic after my chat with the Dr and he can barely ask me how it went.  I realise its tough for him too but i do need a bit of support.  I pretty much go through the whole procedure myself with hardly a word being mentioned about it.  My sympathy towards him is waning and now i feel like bashing him with the frying pan.  Advice please?


----------



## JJ1980

Gosh after a quiet weekend on here it's been all go today eh!

Mrs R - Yay!!!!!     So pleased you're getting started too.  Told you AF wasn't going to be anything to look forward to!    I'm now on Day 4 of stimming.  Got first scan on Thursday.  Keep thinking I feel stuff happening in there this time but then, as my DP says, I thought that last time too and there was nothing there.  Fingers crossed.  When you back for scan?

Sadie - Pleased to hear Wee Frank is growing.  Am sure he's just wanting a wee bit of extra attention tonight! Headaches fine now thanks.

Misha Moo - Some people are just unbelievable aren't they.  I always think these kind of things show up people's true colours.

Mierran - Definitely not long for you now.  I should be about 5 weeks by then!     Hopefully we'll both be lucky.  Why not eh?! 

Carrie - We all have times like that when we feel a bit low and that's what we're all here for.   

Mrs Hoopy - Glad you had a fab holiday.  Welcome back to the rain!  Interview was ok but glad it's over.  Got a few weeks to wait til I hear anything back.  Jabs going fine but goodness knows what's happening in those ovaries of mine.  Hopefully something this time! 

MrsMac - You'll be glad to get your house back!  Side effects not so bad and have decided I'm just allergic to DP - no cold all day at work then minute I got home my nose blocked up again!   TBH I do have tendencies to be a bit of a hypochondriac - if I'm not 100% then I like to let everyone know  .  Sorry you lot need to put up with it but DP just ignores me now!    Not long now for you then - yay!  Got everything crossed for you.

Shazza - Glad to hear you are feeling more positive about clinic.  Sorry to hear DP isn't being the most supportive.  Not sure what you can do about it - have you spoken to him and told him how you feel?  Men do tend to deal with it all differently.  My DP is fine during treatment but after the last 2 cycles failed he never mentioned tx at all (like not at all - ever!Was like it had never happened!)and I had to bring up discussions about whether we were going to try again.  Is there something he could do to be more involved - my DP gives me the injections coz I think it helps him feel he's playing a role in it all.  TBH if we lived closer to clinic I'm sure I would be going to some appointments on my own too but I make him come with me.  Sorry I can't be more help.

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx

PS What if anything, did you lot feel on Day 5 of Stimming?


----------



## SBB

Hi

Shazzy- Glad you are feeling positive. I have always found that the best policy for dealing with my DH was honesty. Sit him down and tell him how you are feeling. Tell him you realise that he may not have much to say on the subject but that you need to talk about it and feel like he is giving you support emotionally and that he is at least interested in whether you are doing the right things and making the right decisions to help this work. Tell him if he does this you will feel more positive about the outcome and you could also tell him about the people on here me included who had muliple cycles and never gave up. I agree it is hard for men to express themselves with difficult subjects and I know my DH was about at the end of the road with treatment when we had out last cycle. Hope you feel this helps.

Love Sadie


----------



## shazzy

Thanks Sadie, i think the thing with my DH is that its male factor infertility with us so he feels "responsible"  you know that whole male pride thing!  Its not as though i constantly talk about our latest ICSI but the minute i mention it the subject gets changed! 

Sharon


----------



## Carrie D

Wow, loads of posts since I last checked (which was just around an hour ago!)

Hoopies - Welcome back!  Glad you had a great holiday...just what you both needed I bet.  

Mrs R - Glad to hear that AF arrived and that you're back on the ride     for you

Mrs Mac - 2 weeks  You're a saint!  I'd have been   by now!    Hope AF shows up and that you get to start TX soon.

Misha-Moo - Can't quite believe your story about your SIL!  It sounds like a storyline from a soap that you watch and think "nobody is really that mean!"  

Lucky L and Jen - thanks for sharing your stories.  Lucky L, I can definitely relate to not wanting to tell your friend how you feel.  It's a tough one isn't it?  If you're not in this situation, it can sound really selfish to try and explain that you find it hard being around people with children.  It's not that you don't want them to have children, it's just you want them too!  Jen, I've heard the, "you're so lucky to get a good night's sleep" one a few times as well!  Most people don't know about our TX except for immediate family and a couple of close friends.  I am telling more people as time goes on though mainly because I'm fed up hearing how "time is running out" by those well-intentioned people who don't know about our difficulties.  

Shazzy, I have a similar situation with my DH.  He rarely comes to the appointments (except when he needs to do his bit!)  He didn't even come to ET last time.  To be fair, he started a new job and didn't want to take too many days off, but it does make the experience quite lonely.  I guess that's why I come on this site so often.  When I talk to him about it, he is fine, but he never once initiates any discussion on it.  I've always been the one who wanted kids and he is a lot more laid back about it.  I know he is doing all this for me, if it were up to him, he'd probably be happy with our dogs.  He is also pretty awful at handling me when I'm upset.  He just doesn't know what to do!  I think men are programmed to find solutions and with this it's not that easy...sometimes it's a cuddle that's needed. Sorry, I know that doesn't help you!  Guess I haven't found the solution either.    

I'm missing loads of people again, so here's a big   to all of us and those of us going for TX  

Carrie D x


----------



## Mrs R

hi folks.......  can you'd believe it.....2 jabs done already!! 

I'd my first one last night & then one again this morn, I'm on 2 jabs per day til tomorrow night then I just have 1 from then. 
Back at GCRM on Wed 13th for scan & bloods to see how its all progressing!  
DH is a dab hand at the injections 
Finding the menopur a bit trickier than the gonal f.....all that mixing etc , was better at prepping this mornings though so practice will make perfect 
As I type this I'm guzzling the pineapple juice   Brazil nuts are next on my list! 
AF still lingering  

Carrie - thanks for the   &  ......think I'm gonna need all I can get!!

Jen - my stimming buddy!  I'm doing good with the jabs so far!  I hope you've got lots of activity happening in there when you have your scan tomorrow!       Follicle activity is whats needed.... ........some magic follie dust jst for you  I've got my scan next wed morn so by then I'll have been stimming 7/8dys. What drugs you on again

shazzy - so pleased that you're feeling far happier & confident in GRI's plans for you!! I really hope your next TX is a big success!!!!  I cant really complain about my DH too much, he comes to all my appts, does my jabs etc I've found over the past few yrs that I jst blab out all my feelings....tears, rages....the whole shebang!!! At times I swear he looks at me as if I've totally lost it  I've actually found the more he's been involved & the more talking etc we've done about IF, ttc & TX the closer we've become. Not sure that this will help but what I think I'm trying to say like some of the other girls have said is.....talk to him & try and make him understand how you're feeling 

misha moo - take that.....OMG I'm sooooo jealous  I tried without luck to get tkts as well  Hope you have a fabbie time, take pics & post some on here!!!!  Thanks for the good wishes 

sadie - you've been busy between theatre, dinners &   .....good on you girl!! I luved Wet Wet Wet too, do you know I nearly knocked Marti down a few years ago .....he was always in & around erskine cos his girlfriend lived here & one day I was driving out of our supermarket carpark, not really paying attention when I noticed at the very last minute that someone was on the zebra crossing....in fact not someone, but Marti Pellow, nearly got a closer view than I was bargaining for but thankfully the brakes were working & I done a great emergency stop that my driving instructor wouldve been proud of!!    Was the show good?
Wee Frank sounds like he's being the typical man wanting to create a bit of fuss & wanting nursed, men eh! 

mrsmac - MIL for 2wks....you deserve a medal!!!  
DH is good at the jabs, he says its cos he can play darts    Just hope we hit bullseye  I was never invited by GRI for review appts but always made them myself so I'd a chance to air any concerns or find out next plan of attack before starting. Give them a call ! Hope you're not waiting too long for AF 

Cars - thanks luv, hows you? is it 2moro u start d/r?? 

Hoopies - wow that was one quick week!!! Sounds like you's had a great time, was the weather nice? Lots of booze always helps keep you cool on holiday 

Mrs Hoopy - so glad your review appt went smoothly at GRI, sounds like a good plan of action is in place for next cycle! When is that going to be? Do you's know yet?
Did they say what fertilisation rates they were expecting from the 8eggs you's had got? I thought it was around 50-60%, is that about right or am I wrong?? 
Dh is back on jabbing duty again, going fine, he's a star!! If theres any spare   going you know where to send them 

Mr Hoopy - were you in agony after your run? Hopefully the beer helped numb the muscle aches 
how you feeling about this saturday  I'm feeling really nervous &   Really hope we can do it!!!!!!       

ranweli - is that evil  still AWOL? I'll send her round!!! 

hello to anyone else I've missed & heres a big   to keep us going

Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

someone had asked about alfred, he is currently covering at GRI hopefully for forseeable future as i thought he was top drawer and read our notes in advance! Really really helpful, cant remember his surname but believe me you cant miss him i think hes from african origin and supberb to deal with.

Shazzy i too feel responsible as it is down to me that me + mrs h having to do the treatment thing and believe me it is sore. however, i dont blame myself as much now as i did initially. i too go to all appointments maybe incase mrs h knocks the s**t out of me if i dont lol seriously like mrs r said maybe it's time to be totally honest with your husband and really important tell him that you dont blame him he maybe needs to hear it. we have had 3 treatments and i personally feel i could have done better the last treatment when mrs h had her drug induced mood swings, i wasnt as tolerant as i was previously and i will do better next time. us guys at times havent got a clue and sometimes we need told in the most basic terms about "wummen things" and more importantly how we can try and support each other. hope this helps

mrs r you are on final countdown now so dont get 2 excited at ( i will be pc ) ibrox on sat or the jags you may need later on are valium!!!!!!!!!!

i am starting the we love alfred fan club, any1 wanting to join.

speak soon hoopy


----------



## shazzy

Thanks for the male perspective on things hoopy! We are blessed with a DS from our 1st FET and he is a great dad but he would have been happy to leave it at that and i think (although i'm guessing as he doesn't bloody tell me!) he can't quite understand my overwhelming desire to have another child.  He is not a "talker" my DH - his idea of hell would be me sitting him down for a "chat".  In fact he would probably put his fingers in his ears and do the whole la la la la thing!  I do understand his male pride is a bit dented but he is 44 and its time to deal with it!  His work commitments are a bit of a problem when it comes to appointments and to be honest i'm totally used to going on my own but i had to draw the line when he asked if i could just get a taxi home from my last EC!!!!! 

Sharon


----------



## JJ1980

Sharon - Men eh!?!  Honestly they are a completely different species.  (see below!)

Sorry all - prepare for major rant! - DP and I just had massive row because he's decided he wants to cancel our holiday to Australia in the summer because of work.  He has phoned up travel company etc to find out what the score is with refunds and I only found out about it by accident - said he was waiting til he knew what was going on before he mentioned it!  So I am not feeling like part of a couple just now coz obviously my thoughts on the matter count for   all!  Am sooooooo mad with him and even more disappointed that my big holiday looks like its all off.  Typical man says it doesn't have to affect me as I could still go if I want - because a month on the other side of the world by myself was exactly what I had in mind eh!  And now he's not speaking to me coz he says I'm going on at him - what the hell did he expect me to do!!!! Say "Ok darling that's fine!" Arrrggggghhhh!!!!!  

Honestly I just can't believe it - and then he said we could go in October and then at Christmas which prompted the response from me about him obviously having no regard for this tx and it's chances and if it works we'll be going nowhere for a while.  TBH if it works I couldn't really care less about the holiday but if it doesn;t then Oz was going to be something to look forward to to help me get over everything.

And now I'm so mad coz I'm all stressed and wound up and I'm sure that can't be good for me.  

Anyway (deep breath!) aside from that(!) I'm fine.  And apologies for the rant but had to get it off my chest!!!  Think stimming is going ok but will find out tomorrow night.  Feeling bloated and odd ache/slight AF type feeling but maybe just coz I 'm thinking about it. Only got enough drugs to do me til Friday but am sure I will need more.  Had a wee thought today - just wondering what is stopping me from ovulating.  Does the synarel stop that?  Had Prostap last time and Cetrotide the time before.  Does anyone know?

Mrs R - Glad stimming is going well.  I'm on Gonal F for the first time this time and loving it!! Much easier than the Menopur - so sorry you've gone the other way around!   We're def stimming buddies - hurrah!  I reckon you'll catch up on me too as I tend to go on for ages on stims.  xxx

Apologies again for my spiel (nearly deleted it all then but spent so long typing it you might as well see it!)

Love Jen xxx

PS DP is obviously feeling really terrible - he's now put the football on!   Am now thinking he doesn't think its that big a deal.  Men!  (sorry Mr H )


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- Men eh! Different species right enough except our Mr Hoopy. I can understant why your mad. It probably not so much the fact that he wants to cancel but more because he didn't think to discuss it with you. But right now you need to concentrate on you and growing those wee follies. It gonna work this time and you won't need holiday. Get your PMA head on. But going to give you a wee   anyway and tell DH I will be round to   anymore of his nonsense.

Mr Hoopy- Glad you sound really positive about treatment after seeing Alfred he seems really nice and a few of the girls have mentioned him.

MrsR- Witches of Eastwick was fab fab fab. Laughed so much nearly fell of chair. Marti was so funny and it was actually very raunchy. Going out again for dinner this weekend. DH sis and hubby 20th Wedding Anniversary so mum coming to our house to watch wee man. He hasn't been well today and I feel really guilty for letting him cry last night. He has got cold and had cried most of day. He is in bed but don't know for how long. Calpol and Karvol drops so hope that will do the trick. Wee soul I could have cried with him today. hate seeing him like that. Sounds like jabbing going well grow follies grow.

Shazzy- Awe your DH sound like he needs to put things behind him but easier said than done. TBH my DH didn't go to that many appt with me so don't feel alone on that front. Just put it to him that if you could get pregnant naturally you wouldn't have chosen to have just one child so why should you not want to have more just because you need fertility treatment. 


Hi to everyone else going for a snooze on couch.

Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello Glasgow Girl,

I hope you are all keeping the IF madness at bay. It is so supportive to hear your discussions around coping with friends and families babies. Isn't it nice to know what we all feel is normal and we're not going mad.

This is just a quicky but I was after some advice. I had the Prostap on 27th of April, so a week past on Monday. My AF is usually around 28/29 days. But no sign as yet. I noticed a couple of the girls had to have something else after to bring AF on. I was wondering if this is common?

I've just started a new job and whilst a know I should be concentrating on treatment, I'm trying to juggle both and this unpredictability with timings is stressing me a bit. Thankfully my recruitment agency has arranged some time off for me later on in the month but it would be nice to know how things are going to go. I've been through IVF before so I know it isn't an exact science but I've never had prostap. Just a worrier !

Any advice would be good.

Cheers!

Minnie


----------



## Mrs R

just having a quick nosey before I retire for the evening 

Minnie - what day of your cycle did you have your prostap on?? If it was around day 21 then your AF would normally come approx 1 week later or maybe a few dys beyond this i.e. 10-12dys after jag. If however, you had prostap on days 1-5 of your cycle then it can cause AF to be later than usual. If its still AWOL by the weekend then I'd give clinic a ring & find out what they want you to do, they may get you in for scan & bloods to see whats going on. I've had tabs called Provera & Norethisterone before to bring on AF so I could start TX, good luck......AF dust coming at you 

sadie - poor little Frank, bless him  Hope he gets better soon especially if you're out wining & dining again this weekend! Get Well wishes just for him! I hope my follies are being kicked into shape 

Jen - dont you b stressing hunni, this TX cycle IS gonna work & trust me Oz is gonna be the last thing on your mind, never mind Melbourne & Perth.....it'll be Mothercare & the Pram centre for you my dear!             Guys just have a weird way of dealing with things  They think their way is best & never admit if they're in the wrong....sorry Mr Hoopy!!! 
Focus on your TX.....good luck for tommorow!! Your spray should be preventing you from Ov 

Mr Hoopy - I'm just hoping that I've actually got something to get excited about on Saturday!!!! Watched the Chelsea v Barca game 2nite.......way to go Barca 


Can someone remind me about pineapple juice......its got to be NOT from concentrate....right? 

nite nite xxxx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

mrs r - fantastic that you've started your jabs!!  hope all's going well and you're feeling positive about your tx!         

sorry, another flying visit but here are a few pics of our gorgeous baby boy, ethan...

sadie - thanks for the help with the photos.   

wishing xx


----------



## wishing...

ethan 2...


----------



## wishing...

ethan 3...


----------



## wishing...

ethan 4...


----------



## shazzy

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY THE STATS FOR AGE GROUP 38-39 ARE ALMOST AS GOOD AS UNDER 35's AND YET 35-37 ARE A LOT LOWER.  SEEMS A BIT ODD TO ME BUT APPLIES TO MOST CLINICS??

SHARON


----------



## Carrie D

Wishing:  Ethan is absolutely gorgeous - what a stunner!  Thanks for posting the pics.

Shazzy:  No idea!  I've seen the same stats, but never asked about it.  I'm in the dreaded 35-37 group, so if there is a good reason, I'd love to know!


----------



## SBB

Hi

Wishing- The pics are gorgeous. Wee Frank jnr has same play gym and loves it. He still not well and has temp today.

Shazzy- Don't know answer to question email clinic and they should be able to tell you.

Love Sadie


----------



## Cars

Wishing, ethan is absolutely gorgeous!

Mrs R, I think it is from concentrate not fresh juice? Its only been about 5 months and I have forgotten already!!     hope that the other gg's can confirm my story. 

Was in GCRM today , got my metformin, taking it tonigt then need to go back around the 20th of May to start menopur     Happy Days!

    everyone!

Cars


----------



## emmypops

Quickie for Mrs R - its fresh juice "not from concentrate" - sorry Cars - think you have got it mixed up  

Be back later with persos - dinner won't make itself   

Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
shazzy omg i laughed out loud when i read mr h post sorry to deny it but we have NEVER sat a down and discussed it in our lives we either shout up the stairs or down them at each other   then spend the night pulling the duvet off each other   omg men i have to agree 

mrs mac we had to ask for our review appointment we asked at the outcome day(as we knew it hadnt worked) and told them that after 3 failed attempts they were going to have to do something different this time  

sadie we have to go back on the 23/6 for test results so yes were waiting till after that to start hopefully around about that time anyway  hope frank is feeling better today and laid off the guilt crying to his mum men they start so young    

misha we had 80% the 1st time and 90%2nd time so only to get 45% this time was devasting although alfred did say that 3out of 8 was in the normal range but that does nt help not really sure how good the embroylogist are in the gri  but our first time with them and was our worst fertilisation rate  

jen men what can i say they really do live on another planet  but as mrs r  australia will be that last thing on your mind come the summer it will be scans and prams all the way   

mrs r  never mind spare  mrs you got them all 100% all the way     and loads of    thrown in for good measure(the juice should be fresh) 

wishing ethan looks like a wee diamond hope your getting enough sleep and enjoying motherhood

hi to everyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello all.
Just a quickie, before going downstairs to watch My name is Earl with my DH! 

Wishing.....Ethan is a wee cutie!!

Jen... Unbelievable!! I hope that you're both back on talking terms and you come to an agreement for your hols. It's so important to have little things to look forward to throughout this, so put your foot down girl and make sure he sees sense!! 

Cars, how is your cycle going??

Meirran.....I was wondering... what is the "flare protocol"? Don't quite get all these diff protocols as this is my first IVF cycle?

Mrs Mac...nice that you've got your computer back from your MIL!! Any more news from you?

Mrs R...you and Jen are my stimming buddies . Good luck for your scan next wed.

Ranweli...Any sign of AF yet?

Shazzy...I think you should read the book "men are from mars women are from venus".... It is an amazing book about how men when they have a problem, they retreat into their "cave" and don't want to be disturbed until they've sorted through it.. We on the other hand , like to talk about it and mull things over with DH and/or friends. My Dh is similar in that he hardly ever talks about it and will never initiate a conversation on all this. It can be infuriating I know, but at he's more likely to talk if you tell him you need to talk about it but let him come to you when he's ready (i.e not in his cave!!) I hope you get somewhere  

I'm on day 8 of my menopur stims now, and I've to go in to the GRI tomorrow am for scan and bloods. Acupuncturist has given me the brief on what to do/not to do over the next week or so. I've started listening to my Zita west cd, and will buy in all my provisions for my 2 days of post transfer sofa rest!!    

Hello to everyone else.

Luckyluciana
x


----------



## JJ1980

What a difference 24 hours makes to my mood!  I am the happiest girl in the world tonight!  Just back from scan and had lots (well about 15) follies of 10mm and above.  Am sooooooo pleased coz last 2 times as most of you know there haven't been many at all.  So, depending on results of my bloods tomorrow, EC will be either Tuesday or Wednesday - I honestly can't believe it!            

Mrs R - It's fresh juice as Emmy says - not from concentrate - but don;t think fresh pineapple is good for you for some reason?!Asked tonight was it spray that stops me ovulating and was told 'Yep - so don;t stop taking it!' As if!   Howz things going with your jabs?  I'm starting to get a bit uncomfortable (which is fab coz last two times I've felt nothing).  Got a massive 24mm follicle on my right which I can feel.  It's the only one that size though so will lose it and wait for others to get bigger. 

Sorry for lack of personals but all these follies are sapping my energy!   Bring it on!

Love Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- Fab Fab Fab Fab. Tols you honey this is it. Keep doing the PMA thing it working. Wising your follies to grow big and have lots of eggies in them.

MrsH- Wee man still been unwell temp away up and really been a wee soul. Glad they are doing something this time and trying something new.

Got to go wee man due up.

Love Sadie


----------



## Carrie D

Hi...Just popped on to congratulate Jen's follies - 15, that's more like it!  This is the one Jen       
Carrie D x


----------



## Mrs R

morning everyone 

Sadie - poor little Frank, hope he feels better soon 

Jen - thats fan-bloodi-tastic news from your scan.....you go girl!!!!! I'm so pleased for you!!!  Do you need to go back again before EC??  God its all happening so quickly for you  Thanks for the pineapple reminder  I was having a blonde moment  Let us know what your bloods come back like & what the plan of action is!!! 

lucky - how you feeling on the stimms? Good luck for your appt today! Let us know how you get on!  If you've got any tips on the what to do/what not to do these coming weeks then please pass on  take care cycle bud 

mrs hoopy - June is only next month so if you're gonna have another bash around that time its not too far away!  Here's to better fertilisation rates & a positive outcome for next time   Thanks for all the   in advance 

emmy - i thought it was 'Not from Concentrate' but started doubting myself & was about to have a   moment in the middle of the juice aisle so I thought I'd double check with all you lovely experts on here for reassurance! I shall go purchase with confidence now  Hows u??

Cars -  sounds like you are as confused as me with the pineapple juice  Its got to be NOT from concentrate  ..... but fresh pineapples aren't good either ....confused? you will be  
Glad you started the metformin, roll on the 20th for your stimms 

wishing - I am indeed feeling positive       Ethan is absolutely gorgeous, he looks to perfect & petite! Well done mummy!! 

hello to those I've missed 
Have a lovely weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Mrs R

ooops meant to add a 'me' bit.......

well I'm onto my 3rd day of stimms with the menopur & god I'm having terible headaches 
The injections themself are fine now I've got the hang of the mixing but I'm sure its the drugs that are giving me the headaches  ....jst need to grin & bear it eh 

Had my 3rd acupuncture session yest & it was so good I fell asleep during it


----------



## bubbles06

good afternoon ladies and mr hoopy,

  well i can officially say ive got my    back,the  eventually arrived 12 days late,so i phoned gcrm and first bloods are on 18th for our natural fet, ,cant believe this weather,storms and rain i havent seen for a while,please let the hot summer prediction be true,ill try and catch up,youve all been so busy . 

mrs r-sorry to hear about menopur giving you headaches,i was very lucky not to have any,i never did the mixing myself always let dh do it,i was on 225iu,what are you on?looks like we could be on the 2ww together,  

jen-great news about your follies,well done you,   you get lots of eggies,  

sadie-hope wee frank is feeling better today, ,ive got a quick question for you,did you take brazil nuts and pineapple juice on your fet? 

lucky-hope appt goes well,and you are finding stimming ok    

mrs hoopy-not long till you get started again,   you get a better fertilization rate on this cycle and your wee dream comes true, 

wishing-ethan is absolutely gorgeous,so happy for you and your dh,hope you are coping with the lack of sleep,but sure you dont mine as ethan sounds like a dream, thankyou for uploading pics  

suzee-hope you and youre beautiful wee girls are ok  

carrie-how r u? 

hi to anyone ive missed,sending you all     and    

ranweli xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- Yes I took brazil nuts and pineapple juice. I drank pint of whole milk and increased protien intake too. Tried to eat organically for a few weeks before and during. I know it more expensive but worth it. Don't drink anything with artificial sweetner either not goo for your fertility so lots of water and Tesco do a great range of organic diluting juices. Good luck so pleased for you. Are you having 2 embies put back this time? Blew you some bubbles hope they bring you luck.

Thanks for all the good wishes re wee Frank he seems a bit better today.  

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi everyone   sorry not been on much but have been popping on to check up on you all  

Ranweli - Glad AF arrived at last it is such a drag waiting for her to appear - feel like your life is on hold - best of luck for your FET - its amazing how many people seem to get a BFP with their first FET    

Mrs R - Hope the headaches are easing - glad you are enjoying the ACU- I have never tried it but am tempted to give it a go next time    I am very well thanks - looking forward to my hols next week  

Jen - Wow what a lot of follies - well done you - keep munching the brazils and swilling the pineapple juice - you're nearly in the home strait   - hope ur blood results come back ok   

Sadie - Glad Frank is feeling better - it makes you feel so bad when they are ill  

Lucky - Hope scan went well today and you have lots of nice juicy follies   

Mrs H - Glad you had a nice holiday and have plans for starting next tx - it alway feels good to have dates in your diary  

Wishing - What gorgeous pics - he is a wee darling  

Cars - Glad thats you underway again - good luck for this tx - with so many people on tx there must be lots of good news just round the corner   

Minnie - Hope AF arrives soon - heres a wee dance to bring it on 
     

Shazzy - I know what you mean - my DH is very caring but his problem is that he doesn't always listen - I have to prompt him and tell him he is coming to clinic cos he won't offer - I think its just a guy thing and its all down to our "management skills" really   

Well everything is going fine here - AF arrived this week and is back to normal - 28 days - so the last 2 short cycles must have been due to the drugs and hopefully am not starting the menopause yet  
Just waiting to hear from GCRM now when we get to the top of the donorlist - hopefully sometime in July 

We are off on our hols on MOnday - yippee - 5 days at Centerparcs - should be fun - just hope the weather is a weee bit better than last week   

Hi and   to those i've missed 

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## hoopy74

just thought i would say men are magic, by god i got it tight lol

mrs r hang in there, every1 else have a nice weekend


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

GCRM rang today to say they were posting me another drug to take from monday to delay my period so i am sync with recipients cycle, does anyone know what this??, i know it started with N, but thats as far as i can remember    

Mr Hoopy your happy tonight!   

Ranwelli- bet you have never been so glad to see AF 

Mrs R i never got headaches with menopur, hope your ok    

Jen        that is brilliant news about your follicles  

Emmy have a fab time at centreparcs xx

Sadie- Hope that wee frank is feeling better  


LOve to everyone xx

Cars


----------



## JJ1980

Got my bloods back and EC is on Tuesday - can't believe how quickly it's all happening.  She said levels are coming along well (were around 4000 - anyone know what that means in terms of eggs?) so HCG on Sunday at 7pm and into theatre first on Tues. Woohoo!!!        

And got big weight off my mind today - told work I was going into hospital so would be off.  Been stressing about how to get time off without everyone finding out.  Was just going to call in sick morning of EC but then I feel bad coz I know they really struggle to get someone to cover my class at short notice.  So just kind of made out it was a 'woman's problem'.  Boss then asked if I was pregnant - which I thought she would - so said no.  And said I hadn't miscarried either coz that would prob be the next assumption.  Anyway the result is they now think there's something serious wrong and are all worried but hey ho.  Told them it was minor thing and, despite their fishing for info, left it at that.  Might be able to sleep tonight as have really ben worrying about it.

So am on a total high - think DP also quite excited.  Just thought that if this was like last 2 times then this would be the end of the road as no point spending 4 grand a time for one egg.  Suppose should wait and see what we get on Tuesday before I get too excited but definitely major steps in the right direction! 

Sorry for all the 'me' talk but so pleased - grinning from ear to ear.

Mrs R - Headaches are a bummer.  Hopefully they'll get better as your body gets used to the drugs.  I found drinking loads helped a bit but not much else you can do.  Took paracetemol for mine which i think/hope was ok but not allowed ibuprofen apparently.  Don't need to go back for another scan - can;t believe it.  It's all go now!  When's your scan again?  xxx

Sadie - Thanks for your support.  Hope wee Frank is feeling a bit better soon.  Poor wee thing.  

Carrie - My follicles thank you very much for the congrats!  

Ranweli - Glad the PMA is back in town girl!  Not long now til you get going again - maybe the sun will have made an appearance by then.  It's been freezing today! 

Emmy - Glad AF is starting to behave herself!  Hope you have a lovely holiday and that the weather is better than this for you. xxx

Lucky - How did you get on today?

Cars - Is it Norethisterone?  I was on that for a week (TBH not entirely sure why! ) before I started stimming.  No side effects to report.  

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Helloooo!!
Jen... Fantastic news about your follies   Start as you mean to go on  
Looks like we'll be having EC on the same day. How cool is that??  
My scan today showed 10 follies. I take my booster sun eve 9pm, and EC Tue am.
We're in it together    

Emmypops, Enjoy your centreparcs holiday next week. Hope the sun shines for you.

Mrs R....feeling okay on stims thanks, but now that my follies are getting big my ovaries feel like footballs  . A bit worried
about how they're going to feel after the follistim, as with my IUIs- that's when it got really uncomfortable, and I've been on a higher dose for longer this time. Good luck for your appt on Wednesday 

Ranweli... Your FET is moving closer ... happy days     Thanks for your good luck message.

Hope you all have a great weekend. wishing everyone lots of    

Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
Jen that is fabulous news you both must be over the moon this is your time Mrs     you have to laugh at work the last two times i have told them woman problems and because i work with all men they stay away from me for weeks bliss  

Mrs r the headaches are a good sign (although they dont feel it  ) it because you have been shut down so completely that when the estrogen kicks in it causes the headaches it should ease off pretty soon  good luck on Wednesday although by the sounds of it its looking really good for some Marco magic   

ranweli the 18/5 is no time away looks like you will have a few cycle buddies this time   

luckylucina good luck on Tuesday with EC it also sounds really  for you as well    

Emmy sending you lots of   as well for some good weather   hope you have  agreat holiday 

Sadie glad to hear frank is feeling better hope he enjoys some spoiling from his granny tonight and you both have a good time 

cars 20/5 no time until you start stims  

hello to anyone Ive missed hope you are all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mrsmac

Mornin girls,

lucky - 10 follies is a great result. There may even be some extra hidden gems by Tuesday. Sending lots of  to you. Which Zita West cd do you listen to? Did you buy it online? Fancy trying it too xxx

jen - delighted to hear how well everything is going for you. What a difference from before. This is the time you get BFP   Roll on Tuesday. xxx

cars - sorry, don't know what drug that would be. When do you go back to the clinic? xxx

emmy - hope you have a great time at Centerparcs. Glad to hear AF is behaving again. xxx

ranweli - you've got your mojo back     for FET xxx

shazzy - did you find out anything about clinic stats? xxx

wishing - photos are lovely. You must be so proud. Ethan is a darling xxx

mrs R - confused about the pineapple juice business. Have never tried it during treatment as always scared I'll get it wrong   May give it a bash this time too. Where are you going for acupuncture? Thinking about going back again too. Started going around FET and enjoyed it. Headaches away yet? xxx

mr and mrs hoopy - any plans for the weekend? Are you working? Booked app with Alfred. Have asked for him specifically. Liked what you had to say about him, thanks for info xxx

sadie - how's Frank today? Went to see Witches of Eastwick when it was in Edinburgh with the girls. Marti is an ideal devil  xxx

minnie - any sign of Af? xxx

lots of love to everyone else xxx



AF arrived eventually on Thursday. Phoned GRI on way to work. Got through at 8.15am. Couldn't believe it. We have an appointment with Alfred and prostap inj on same day, May 27th. Bring it on! Hopefully he'll work his magic   Meantime, will be trying to eat healthily, no alcohol, keep exercising and taking vitamins. Hoping to start acupuncture again. Has anyone tried reiki or reflexology during treatment?  

Would there be any reason not to do Race for Life during stimms?  

mrsmac
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies,

Well, I think things are finally moving. Had some acupuncture on Thursday pm (and she was determined to get things moving!) but still no sign. Headed to the pool yesterday and had a small sign and call GCRM, so I'm in on Monday for scan and stims hopefully. That said I thought I'd have to phone again and tell them it was a false alarm but happy to say the witch has arrived. I'm a cranky cow and sore to boot! I should be happy. DH is avoiding me. He's had various snaps of me in the last 2 or 3 days. Still feel better now things are moving.

Jen, I know what you mean about jobs. I've just started a new contract on Tuesday. I had thought I'd be off for a wee while but this job came up and I have managed to sort of negotiate and off half day (for scans etc) and maybe a week off for EC/ET etc but it is so tricky as you can't time it and plan it. I feel like I'm being so vague and it must be really annoying. My previous manager was a woman who knew about the IVF and let me off when I needed and was really cool. But new manager is a man and it just can't be the same. Still I know I just have to say I'm off and thats that. Its not like it is forever but I understand what you what mean, it is stressing me out.

Getting quite excited about it all now. Feel so much happier with GCRM. Lets hope they can work their magic.

Well, its a night in for us. Bourne Ultimatum on DVD and some Maltesers!  

Have a good one.

Minnie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. hope you've all had a good week. 

Sorry for the mega-post. Hope no-one's in a hurry!!!  

Misha moo, Mrs R , mrsmac , SBB thanks all. 

Misha Moo - be you're soooo pleased she's no longer one of the family. It doesnt seem fair sometimes how the people who want kids seem to have probs while those for whom they're a fashion statement / accessory get pregnant no probem. fingers crossed your next cycle icsi works. And enjoy Take That in June. 

carrie - I know exactly what you mean about here - you feel normal rather than freak-tastic. It's nice to know you're not alone - and you're not abnormal or weak when things get tough. How's the no drinking going? i dont really drink thse days - largly because DP and I tend to have huge rows and I tend to fall apart. Last got drunk 18 months ago on his birthday in turkey and it took him 2 days to speak to me again - just what you want on hols. 

Mrs R - hope the witch is dead. how're the inj going? sorry to hear you're having headaches. Fingers crossed it'll all be worth it.   
Good luck for wed's scan and bloods? And I think you're right - average fertilisation 50% . 

mrsmac - bet you're glad to get your home back - nop matter how nice your MIL is! we were told we could make an appt if we wished after our 1st cycle GRI and told we should make an appt after 2nd completed cycle. I think it's up to you - if you want to discuss it with them. good luck anyway. 

shazzy - glad you liked Dr Nelson and feel confident. Different strokes for different folkes. 
My DP sounds v like your DH. I think it's a male thing!! I dont think they like talking about feeelings most of the time then occsionaly it all comes out - usually helped by alcohol at 3am when you're fast asleep in my case. I've found it best looking for support elsewhere - family friends and FF of course. he does care - but there's nothing he can do to make it better so he doesn't like thinking about it as he feels like a failure - he cant protect you. It's even worse as he feels it's all his fault and you're going thro it all because of him. o agree with Luckylucianna - it's very 'men are from mars, women from venus'. You read it? 

JJ1980 - excellent new's EC on tues. And that is a great no of follicles. I  hope i respond as well. Fingers crossed for lots of eggs and good embys. how're things with DH - he behaving himself. ?  

As I've had so much surgery etc and I work with xrays and potentially hazzardous materials I made the decision to come clean with work from the start. I take EC and ET and 2 days off after as unpaid leave. it means i dont feel guilty. Although I dont know if youve seen the stuff about the European Court ruling about the woman who was diciplined and sacked for time off due to time off after et? I think you are now protected under the sex discrimination act and count as pregnent from the time of et up to you otd. 

Hoopy 74 - it's really nice to see a bloke's side of things. i keep trying to convince DP to come on but so far, no luck. Hope all goes well this summer for you both. 

Mrs H - good luck with the test results. 

Wishing - Ethan is gorgeous.  Hope he's being a good boy, and it's all you wished for.  

Sadie- i hope Frank is back to himself and you've enjoy your night out tonight.  

Luckylucianna- fingers crossed one cycle is all you'll need!. here's a short synopsis. 
There are 3 main sorts of ivf protocol. 

The long protocol - you get a prostap injection day 21 of your cycle then scanned 2-3 weeks later to ensure you have been switched off and pushed into an artificial menopause. you then start stimulating . The prostap stops you ovulating for 28 days then you start snuff which has the same action up until your egg collection. This is the most commonly used protocol in the uk for normal responders. 

The short protocol - you start stimulating day 2-5 of your af. you start eg cetrodide injections after a few days stimulation to stop you ovulating. this is used for people with a tendency to overstimulate ( high AMH ) and poor responders. The problem is you need a thin uterine lining before you start stimulation. 

The flare protocol is now used for poor responders. it is a modified long protocol. you take norethisterone or the pill to regulate your progesterone level from day 21 .  when you stop them you bleed a few days later ( this can also be done with the short protocol) You then start snuff spray which switches your hormone off like the prostap inj but you only take it for 3 days before you start stimulating. The snuff stops you ovulating. 

The GCRM use norethisterone . The aim is to optimise follicle production and to get all the follicles to develop at the same time ( often in poor responders you get several follicles but they're very different sizes. I had 5 both times 2 large 3 small. both times they let the 2 large get too big so they could go for the small ones. ) 

There are other protocols too - but most are a variant on either the long or the short. Is it the short protocol you're on? 

Ranwelli - good luck with the FET. And i hope the witch isn't too bad. 

Emmypops- hope your hols at centreparcs goes well. fingers crossed for the weather. 

Minie - Mmmnn . maltesers. Hope your night night in with Matt Damon goes well. 

Good luck for you both on Tues JJ1980 and Luckylucianna., and you on wed Mrs R   

We're just waiting on the witch - due between 7 and 14 days. Everyone will be able to empathise. we 've had some    at the right time so you cant help but think 'what if ' even tho you know you wont be so i feel torn. on the one hand i want   to arrive so we can phone the GCRM and get organised but there's this little bt of me i keep trying to squash that says maybe , just maybe it could be me .... Hope is a   

Anyway, DP keeps getting killed on Resistance 2 so I'm going to cheer him up with a beer.He's going to try and stop smoking next week so i'm expecting      

Take care all.     

X X


----------



## misha moo

Hi gg's

Hope ur all having a good weekend, just popped in to let u all know i passed my driving test today!!!    
Its the second time i have sat it, i used to drive but lost my lisence 6 yrs ago cause i got 2 many penalty points    i wont be doing that again, it was so much more harder the second time round! its great to be backon the road again!!!!

Anyway back to tx talk, i had a bleed/af almost 2 weeks ago and should be ovulatin just now, been having camp like pains the last few days on and off. I have been doing an at home ovulation predictor kit thingy in the hope of a natural   but last few day but its negitive. I know that post tx can be affected AF but do u guys also think it would effect natural ovulation?? suppose it could 


Mierran- glad u have sorted out ur time off work for tx, it can be such a pain in the A** sorting that stuff out on top of everything 
            else.

Minnemouse- maltesers!! yum 

Mrsmac- good luck for the app with alfred, sure u will get on well  


Lucky and Jen -wishing u both lots of luck  for tue!!!! c'mon the follies       

Cars- how is thing going??

Emmypops- enjoy ur hols, my friends are just back from centre parks and had a great time

for everyone else  

misha XX


----------



## JJ1980

Lucky - That's cool that we're both on Tuesday.  Fingers crossed for us both.  How are you feeling?  Have to say apart from being 'aware' of my tummy I'm not soe or uncomfortable (which worries me a bit).  NOt long now.  Am having a panic I'll forget HCG (7pm tonight) but considering it's all I can think about I'm sure I won't.

Mrs Hoopy - There's only 3 of us full time at work so we usually share everything so they're both v curious I think (you might say nosey!).  Can't tell them though coz they both know my mum and if I'm not telling my mum I'm blooming sure nobody else is!  Had to tell them not even to mention the hospital thing.  Am sure they are now thinking that my relationship with my mum isn't great but never mind.  xxx

MrsMac - Not long til you get going then now - that's fab.   for lots of Feb/March birthdays next year!  

Minnie - It's difficult but then I said I was going to put my tx first this time instead of job coz last 2 times I fitted it in around school holidays and only took one day off (ET was a Saturday).  The place won't fall apart without me.  Know what you meajn about being vague though.  Said on Fri that I would be in hospital either Tues or Wed - who doesn't know for sure when they will be in hospital!    Anyway not got that to worry about now.

Mierran - Am sure work would be more than sympathetic and happy to give time off for tx but don't want to tell them it's tx!  DP not talking about the holiday at all now - even when i try to bring it up- so no idea what he's thinking.  I;ve decided I'm going anyway - by myself if necessary - if tx doesn't work as will need a break.  Got heaps of family over there so will be able to keep myself amused.  Plus I know how jealous he'd be if I was there and he wasn't so am hoping that if I don't cancel then he won't !   We'll see - more important things to worry about just now.  Hoping there's a surprise BFP for you but if not then not long til you're back on the rollercoaster too!  

Misha Moo - Congrats on passing your driving test.  I reckon tx would def affect your ovulation.  I seems to mess up everything else!    Think it takes a good few months for things to get back to normal.

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. hope you're having a good weekend. 

misha moo   on the driving test. i don't know if I could do it again.I hope you enjoy getting your wheels back. I bet it'll make life easier for you - esp in the long run once you have your  . 
I've tried those ovulation predictor strips - the ones that measure LH surge - and have never got a positive. Aparently sometimes it can be a very narrow window ( like 2 hours ) in which you'll get a positive, and if you've drunk a lot of fluids it dilutes everything.  
I know that the treatment can muck up your hormones for several months so I'd guess it can effect ovulation. You dont ovulate every month anyway. 

jen1980 - glad you're still feeling ok. Good luck keeping it from your Mum - they often have a 6th sense when it comes to things like this. There are times i wish i'd never told anyone - when there're the looks of pity and those who are pregnant don't know how to tell you - but i dont see any other way round things. It doesn't help that the bosses are male and their partners had no probs concieving so they dont see what the fuss is about and why cant i just get on with life!!!
Glad you're going to Oz anyway, despite DH. Will you still go when you get your BFP? I know they say that there's no evidence of an increased risk of m/c but i've always felt i wouldn't want to risk it because if i did , and i did m/c i'd never forgive myself. 

    with the HCG shot at 7pm. Fingers crossed all goes well on Tues for you, and DH has no probs doing his bit -  and same to lucky and her DP -  and you both get lots of good quality embies. 
                                        
take care
x x


----------



## JJ1980

Mierran - Not sure about Oz if I get the BFP.  Def wouldn't go by myself.  Will just need to wait and see.  Have made the journey a few times and can't think there would be any reason it would affect pregnancy but I agree with you that I wouldn;t want to risk anything.  And thanks for good luck.  DP's bit is already done and in the freezer so he's got nothing to worry about! (his sperm was surgically extracted).

Anyway girlies (and Mr H!) - might not get a chance to come back on here before Tuesday as have late night at work tomorrow (better do something this week!  ) then heading straight to Glasgow to stay at my sister's so I don't have to get up so early on Tues.  

Best of luck LuckyLuciana - will catch up with how things went on Tuesday. 

Love to all

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Just a quickie before my hols      

Jen and Lucky - Best of luck for Tuesday - I will be thinking of you both and   for lots of lovely eggies   

 for everyone and take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Jen- cant believe u have ec tuesday    that has come on so quick! you were right about that rug by the way, it was norethisterone x wishing you the very best of luck tuesday i'll be praying for you!                                  

Lucky Luciana thinking of you also,      you get loads of eggs!!


Misha doing good thanks, delighted to be starting tx again!! well done on your test     

Mrs mac  I was put on norethisterone to delay AF so I am sync with recipient so hoping for af around the 22nd 23rd and then i'll be back in for a scan. Cant believe how quickly its come around for you as well! This is going to be our turn to be mummies!!

mrs Hoopy How are you doing?  

Carrie- How are you getting on??   

Sadie-Hows wee frank??

Love to everyone


----------



## luckyluciana

Meirran, Jen and Emmy......thanks for all your good luck wishes  
Mishamoo   on passing your driving test!!

Well, glad tonight is over. Last dose of snuff is taken, and Follistim is in and done with   
Wasn't a great moment though......
My DH had booked us in this eve to see Star Trek in the Imax with my brother & his girlfriend.
It started at 7.30 and finished at 9.30.
I had to take my shot at 9pm on the dot  
So there I was sitting, keeping an eye on my watch for 8.50 to strike,
so that I could shimmy outside, find the toilets,
and get prepared, ready for the gong at 9.
Counting down there was loads of noise and action going on in the film...
perfect for sneaking out along the row,
but sure as fate as soon as it turned 8.50, the noise levels disappeared, the action stopped,
and there was a tender moment    
Luckily it didn't last for long, and I was off....
Don't think I caused too much disruption!!

Anyway, looking forward to my drug free day tomorrow and hoping Tuesday will come quickly!

Hope everyone is well.
Jen...if you see this - all the very best for tuesday    

speak soon,
lucky
x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone  You've ll been busy on here the past few dys!!!

Well I'm pleased to report that I haven't had a headache since Fri morn (touch wood) I did mention it to the acupncture lady on Thurs afternoon & she done some points so I'm maybe wondering if the needles have done their trick!  or is it jst my body getting used to yet more hormones 
I'm now on day 7 of my stimms & I actually feel good  Wonder whats happening in those ovaries of mine? 
Back for acupuncture tomorrow lunch time & then I'm at GCRM on Wed morning for a scan & bloods. Its all go eh  

lucky - I can picture the scene..... ....you sneaking out to do that final all important jab!  Hope you didnt miss a good bit of the film! Enjoy your drug free & jab free day today & all the best for tomorrow.....here's to a luvly batch of freshly layed eggies   

Cars - I was on Norethestirone as well, if you're on that it pretty much means they're in control of when AF will arrive etc, my AF arrived 3dys after I stopped the tabs so I'm sure they'll have you fine tuned with the receipient! Its fab you're getting going again though 

emmy - have a brilliant time away, hope the weather is good & you's have lots of fun 

Jen - I'm so pleased that things are looking so much better this time around hunni!!  Hope your booster went ok last night & make the most of a jab free day today!! Don't you be working too hard now  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow & I really do hope that you get some fantastic quality eggies....its the least you deserve   

mishmoo - Congrats on passing your test  Dont think I'd pass if I were to sit again   TX definitely mucks up your cycle so I'd say it prob effects ovulation. Even before I started TX I had a 28dy regular cycle but found that I wasn't ovulating til around dys 19-21 on average....yet still had a 28dy cycle, bizarre eh  Just keep up with the   and   for that wee miracle to happen

mierran - I'm doing good thanks, AF left the building on Fri night & good riddance!!! If your AF does turn up at least you can ring GCRM & get things moving. Hope your DH isnt going insane without the nicotine 

minniemouse - good luck for your scan & bloods today!!  Hopefully it'll be all systems go for stimming  Your DVD & maltesers sounded a bit like my night last night....."I am Legend" while munching some M&S Choc covered Brazil nuts  

mrsmac - this is the first time I've done acupuncture with TX, didnt bother with previous cycles & got BFN's so thought hell why not! In for a penny in for a pound!!  GCRM recommended The Complimentary Medicine Centre, they're based in Park Circus & the lady Ruth that I've been seeing is really nice. If you want the tel. no let me know. She's had great results with GCRM girls, so I hope I'm gonna be another one  I've been drinking the Tropicana Pineapple juice, its actually quite nice but its putting me in the mood for a wee cocktail     Not be long til the 27th 

mrs hoopy - I'm soooooo hoping that everything is going well & that the headaches were a good sign. Just want this to work so much   Do anything nice at the weekend? 

Mr Hoopy - I'm hanging in there.....wish I could fast forward to beginning of june though  How you feeling after Sat .....I'm not that annoyed about the result more frustrated with the fact we're in the position we're in now after throwing away such promising points leads  ..... well that & the fact that WGS is a complete & utter   who cant pick a decent team & has zero tactical skills .....Rant Over! 

sadie - was wee Frank well enough to allow you's out on your night out?? Hope he was & you had a good time 

Ranweli - its great that your   is back & that the witch showed up!!!! You only need to wait 1 week now til you can get the ball roll again  Headaches seem to be behaving which is good  I'm on 225 iu of Menopur.....getting a dab hand at the mixing now  I hope all goes to plan on the 18th when you go so that we're on the 2ww together  

loadsaluv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Jen & Lucky:  Best of luck for your EC tomorrow.  Can't believe how quickly everything seems to be happening.      that you both get lots of eggies.

Cars:  Not long for you either!  The 22nd will be here before you know it and we'll have another reason to celebrate on here  

Emmypops:  Have a fab holiday!  You should be lucky with the weather if today is anything to go by.

Misha Moo:  Congratulations on passing your driving test.  My DH is doing his as we speak.  This is his 4th time!!!!  Re. the ovulation kit, I never got the surge on the ovulation sticks, but this month I dug deep and bought the fertility monitor.  It's expensive, but after 4K for TX, it didn't seem to bad somehow    Anyhow, it gave me my baby making days and it did detect a surge.  

Mrs R - Glad the headaches have disappeared.  Sounds like the acupuncture is doing the trick!  Hope everything looks great at your scan on Wednesday.

Looks like we should be getting lots of good news on this thread very soon    

Not much going on with me.  As I said to Misha Moo, I've just started using the fertility monitor.  I'm hoping that if I get PG naturally, then someone (Marco?) would still prescribe me steroids to make the little bean stick.  I've also been thinking more and more about adoption.  I know there is still a long way ahead of me in terms of TX, but I've been watching the ads for the "Find me a Family" week that Channel 4 is running this week and really thinking through if I could be a mummy to a child that wasn't my biological child.  Part of me thinks yes and the other wants to be able to look at my child and see my eyes, my DH's smile, etc.  Lots of thinking to do I guess.  True to form, DH will do whatever I want  

Anyhow, enjoy the sunshine girls and fingers crossed for all our GG's this month.

Carrie D x


----------



## Carrie D

Quick update...DH passed his driving test - 4th time lucky I guess


----------



## bubbles06

hi,
  not much happening with me,just so want 18th to come round so can feel like we are working towards our dream,i ordered the ivf companion cd the other day,  it helps relax me on the 2ww(  we get that far,we've decided to ask for a 2 egg transfer if viable,we have 4 frosties in freezer,all 4 to be thawed and then hopefully get 2 to put back,  

carrie-congrats to your dh,passing his driving test ,me and dh have to spoke about in the future about adopting but have the same ideas as you,there are so many children out there wanting a family, 

jen-sending you lots of     for ec tomorrow and cant wait to hear about your clutch of eggs, 

lucky-  for tomorrows ec,hope youve got lots of eggies,  

misha moo-congrats on passing your driving test, 

mrs r-great news your headaches have gone,i am so soft when unwell and headaches are one of the worst, hope we are on 2ww togather,would be lovely to have you as my buddie,good luck for your scan.  


hi to everyone else,iam on a laundry marathon today,clothes line is full,just got to iron and put it away now, ,

ranweli xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies!

Well, its all systems go for us. Started our stimms tonight. Very excited but exhausted. We headed through for a 7pm appt (trying to save time of work until later on!) and weren't home until after 8, so it was a long day. But a good one !

Good luck to Jen and Lucky for tomorrow. Enjoy the double G & T feeling.......and lets hope there is a good crop for you both.

I had acpunture for my first treatment and feel if nothing else it helps relax you and gives you a good night sleep. So I'm having it again this time too. Funnily enough although my acupunturist didn't tell me at the time, after my negative result she told me she had checked my pulses and was sure I was pregnant. OK, some might say 'she says that to all the girls' but I don't think that was the case. She thought it might be a sign of something happening. So maybe next time......Willing to try anything if it helps.

Well - hope you are all well. Off to watch Ashes To Ashes with the rest of my Maltesers !

Minnie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
Jen/lucky wishing you both loads of great eggs and fantastic numbers         

Misha great news on driving test      a free woman again

cars 22/5 no time away Mrs do you know who the recipient is  

Minnie great news that you ve started stims      all the way

Carrie  i know after last time that adoption was something i looked into i found out ages and time scales etc but when you still have hope i think if you had to give up it would eat away at you you have to be really ready to adopt  

Mrs r glad to hear the headaches have gone lots of    for wed for you

sorry to anyone i ve missed hope your all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mrsmac

Just a quickie from me,

Jen and Lucky - sending lots of   for tomorrow. Hope you both get lots of lovely eggs.  


mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just a really quick post. Wee Frank is alot better and we managed to get out for dinner on Saturday night which was great. He is getting his second lot of jabs tomorrow so dreading that as he was really not himself for about 10days after 1st lot.

Anyway there has been lots of posts and some really long ones over the last couple of days I will have to come on tomorrow to read and post replies.

Just wanted to jump on and wish Jen and Lucky all the best for tomorrow I will be thinking of you girls. Lets hope you get lots of clucky eggs.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

Good Luck today Jen & Lucky


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for all your good luck wishes everyone! 

Got 4 eggs this morning.  TBH am a bit disappointed coz with all the follicles that were there I thought there would be a good few more.  But then again it's 4 times more than last time so that can only be good.  

Waiting on Chris the embryologist to phone and tell me how many are suitable for ICSI.  Will be gutted if none of them are but waiting game now.  Then if that call goes ok I'll spend the night stressing about whether or not they've fertilised.  It's just that when there's only 4 we don't have many chances.  Will keep up the PMA though coz I only need one!!!               

Lucky- Hope all went ok for you this morning too.  Have to say I really quite enjoy EC!   Had some great toast.  DP reckons it's the most expensive tea and toast ever!    Got my fingers crossed for you.   

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Embryologist called back.  All four eggs suitable for ICSI so that was good news.  She reckons one didn't really like the injection though and prob won't make it through the night but rest seemed ok.  Apparently you can tell straight away as the egg goes cloudy if it's not happy with the sperm.  Just need to wait and see now.  As long as there's at least one I'll be happy.         

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just aquick post,

jen-fab news hun,really happy for you,    you get 3 perfect embies in the morning,  

well i got a bit of news to tell you,i fell bad this morning at work,and spent all afternoon in a+e with a fat right ankle,its not broken(thank goodness)but a really bad sprain,it is so painful and iam so angry as we are getting closer to our fet,been sent home with crutches which is fun     ,
really hope iam going to be ok for fet,what do you ladies think?

love and hug to you all,

ranweli xxx


----------



## mrsmac

Jen - three times better result this time. So happy for you both.   your embies have a busy night in the lab xxx

Lucky - how did you get on? Hope you're ok xxx

Ranweli - ouch!! How long do you have to use the crutches? xxx


Will be back later to see if Lucky has posted.

Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## luckyluciana

Good evening ladies.

Thankyou everyone for the lovely good luck wishes. It was so nice being in today as I was thinking of all your messages,
and wondering how you were getting on Jen. So I didn't feel so alone like I did going through my IUIs.

I remain cautiously hopeful... They got 13 eggs from me today, but I have no idea whether they're good/poor quality. I have to phone back
tomorrow to get the fertilisation figures, but even then they say it's just rough numbers and no detail of quality.
Still I'm happy with the result..it's another hurdle gone. Me and dh been joking that right now our little buddies will be doing th dance of loooove, and hopefully getting it on   

Jen...that's fab news. You have 3 good quality embies. Good on you    
Here's hoping that you get a nice big BFP this time     
Don't know much about ICSI, but do you go back in on thu for transfer??
I see you got toast at the gcrm. Well seeing it's not the nhs and soggy tuna sandwiches eh??  
Actually it has to be said I enjoyed my tuna sandwich today like I've never done before I was sooo hungry!!!
Here's a big   for getting through today. xx

Meirran......thanks for the info on the ivf protocols. It's the first time I've seen anything written on different types. I have rel high amh 28.9 and overstimmed twice during IUI, but it seems that they consider me a normal responder for IVF as I'm on the long protocol.

Minniemouse - yes I def enjoyed the G & T feeling. Propofol is a wonder drug!!!   

Mrs R... Best of luck with your scan and bloods tomorrow. Here's hoping you have lots of juicy ones   . Hope you're still feeling good on the stims.

Ranweli...hope youre ankle isn't hurting too much tonight. How did it happen?? You should be okay for your fEt. The only thing you need to watch is the painkillers your taking, but hopefully it won't be so sore by then.   Make sure you rest it well. 

Sadie,, glad Frank is better. thanks for your good luck messages.

Hi to everyone else.

Take care,
Luckylucianaxxx


----------



## Catb33

New thread ladies. Good luck


----------



## Catb33

New home ladies. This way......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=194616.0#new


----------



## spooq

Hiya Ladies,

I'm still lurking about here keeping tabs on you all  

DH and I will be writing to GRI to inform them that we'd like to try and get started again some time in September, so no doubt I'll start posting on here a bit more often as I become obsessed with TX all over again  

Hope you're all doing very well. Good luck to those currently going through TX, those who are preparing for EC or ET, those on the 2ww, those of you who are waiting or in between cycles, those of you who are deciding what to do next, and best wishes to those of you who are expecting bundles of joy or enjoying motherhood!

Suzi


----------



## JJ1980

Suzi - hi!! Long time no hear and then you manage to be the first to post on the new thread!   Back on the rollercoaster again eh! Know what you mean about the obsession.  I was trying not to spend hours trawling these boards this time but just can't help myself!

Ranweli - Sorry to hear of your fall.  I wouldn't have thought it should affect tx too much - I mean your ankle isn't really connected in any way is it .  Hopefully it'll be feeling better by then.  Only thing I suppose is if you have to take lots of drugs for it.  Don't worry.   

LuckyLuciana - That's fab news about your EC.  You've got really good numbers there so am feeling very positive for you.  When do you hear how they are doing and when ET will be?  I was thinking of you too yesterday, especially when we drove by GRI on way to GCRM - thought I might spot you heading in.    xxx

Two of my eggs fertilised overnight so we're back in tomorrow afternoon for ET.  Of the 2 no-goers, one of them was dodgy like they said and didn't like the injection and the other one did absolutely nothing.  

To be honest I'm not really sure how I feel.  I know I should be pleased that there are two to go back but I just got the impression that although they've fertilised they're not looking that great.  She never said they're doing well or looking good or how many cells they are or anything, just that they had fertilised.  And I didn't ask because part of me doesn't really want to hear it.  And I'm thinking that a Day 2 transfer isn't a good sign as she said yesterday that even if there are only 2 they sometimes keep them til Day 3 (which I took to mean if they were good ones).  But then I suppose we won't know until OTD whether or not they are good.  I have just found from reading these boards that it tends to be the ones that are good from the start that go on to make BFPs.

I suppose I will hear tomorrow how they are and then I'll know for sure rather than worrying about it.  Sorry for being negative and I know you lot will all be telling me to get my PMA back but you've all been there and can understand that the PMA kind of comes and goes.  Hopefully I'll be a happy wee bunny with my beans on board tomorrow as not wanting to give them negative vibes so early in their wee lives!    

Gosh, just read my post back, how depressing!  On positive side I've got all week off and the sun is shining (although I can't go out incase someone sees me and tells my work coz as far as they know I'm practically dying! )

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen great news mrs     i think clinics some time work out different days etc in the nufield it was 3 days after fert and in the gri last time it was 3 days after ec so dont be looking to much into days all that matters is that you will have to great emmbies on board tomorrow who want to snuggle in tight for nine months  

luckylucina what agreat number of eggs sounds like you might have some frosties in that lot    

mrs r how did you get on today mrs    hopefully everything progressing nicely and should have a rough day for ec  

ranweli sorry to hear about your accident hope you have feet up and dp running around after you,as the others have said the ankle should nt afffect fet but just watch the drugs your taking    for a quick recovery

suzipooh good to hear from you again and glad to hear your planing next cycle     get loats in nice and early  

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, feeling bored this afternoon,foot is still really sore,iam not on any painkillers,trying to rest it as much as poss,swelling went down alot last night,but back this morning and bruising is coming out now,we are at gcrm on monday,so hope fully will be more mobile as still cant put any weight on it yet,
 

jen-keep that pma up hun,your 2 wee embies are fighters,and     you get your bfp this time,sending you lots of       for et tommorow,xx

suzi-welcome back hun,i too know what you mean about obsession but just cant help myself,its like a little family on here and we are all   each other gets our wee dream, 

lucky-fab news 13 eggs!!!!!,hope your dh is right and you eggs were busy in the love lab,cant wait to hear how many embies you have,   


mrs hoopy-iam not on any painkillers,told nurse ill try without them as couldnt say much more as person who took me,doesnt know about txt,when are you planning your next cycle? xx

hope everyone else is well and sending you lots of  ,

ranweli xxx


----------



## mrsmac

jen - I know it's so much easier said than done but you have to get your pma back   2 is max than can be transferred. At least one of these embies is here to stick for 9 months. Sending        to them both xxx

suzipooh - Hi! Nice to meet you. Look forward to sharing the journey with you xxx

ranweli - wouldn't imagine your sore leg will interfere with treatment as long as you don't put any strain on your abdominal muscles using the crutches. How long do you have to use them for? xxx

lucky - great result on your baker's dozen. When is et for you? xxx

mrs R - how's stims going? xxx

mrs hoopy - hi! How are you doing? xxx


Hi to everyone else xxx


Booked acupuncture appointment with new therapist for Tuesday. Same one as you, mrs R   Really liked the one I had last time BUT thinking new treatment, new tactics. Anything worth a try. My Zita West cd came through the post yesterday so will have a wee listen over the weekend. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

Jen        that it all goes great tommorow xxxx

Ranwelli- Hope your feeling ok, what luck!!     

Lucky, well done, whens et for you??

Love to everyone xx


----------



## JJ1980

I have far too much time on my hands today - spent way too much time on FF! Feeling a bit more positive than this morning but also really run down and tired even though, amazingly, I had one of the best sleeps I'd had in ages.  How is your body supposed to be at it's best for wee embie when you need to go through all the tx stuff first!     Skin is dreadful which is depressing me even more as I'm not keen on no make up at the best of times but will cope I'm sure.  

Mrsmac - Am trying with the PMA!    Good luck with the acupuncture - never tried it myself- maybe I should! 

Ranweli - You're being very brave!    Not that I know much about that kind of thing but am sure I've heard somewhere that bruising is a sign it's on the mend. 

Mrs Hoopy - Thanks for the PMA boost.   

Cars - Thanks!  

Love to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## whippet

Jen please try and stay positive honey We gor 4 eggs 3 fertilised 2 good enough for transfer day 2 and margaret now 18 weeks. GCRM didnt tell us grades till et PMA PMA PMA  

sorry need to go baby awake, love to all

whippet x


----------



## Catb33

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver   

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET  

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM  

tgal- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  RV 5th May 2009

MrsR- GCRM Starts stimming 5th May ? fingers crossed

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM  Starting 16th April 2009

Emmy- GCRM  Egg donation  

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM    

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI  

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI 

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-   Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                            

Let me know if this needs amending or updating.


----------



## Mrs R

quick post folks.....got on good at clinc yest  
Uterus lining was 12.3mm 
Right ovary had about 14follies all ranging from 12-19mm......left side not so good, its got 2 follies of about 12mm. 
Initially i was to keep jabbing til Fri & go back for another scan & bloods but when my bloods cam eback yest afaternnon it all changed 
EC is tomorrow at 1.30pm 

I've done my HCG last night at midnight & I'm enjoying a jab free day!!!!

Jen & Lucky well done girls 

Hope you're both PUPO 

try n get back on over weekend with further update
Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Just a quickie:

Mrs R - Great news!  14 follies on your right side - wow!  Which side do you sleep on     Can't wait to hear how many eggies you get tomorrow.

Jen - How did ET go today?       that you are officially PUPO.

Lucky - Did you have ET today, or is it tomorrow?    to you and hope everything goes well.

 to everyone else.

Carrie D x


----------



## Cars

Mrs R, thats great news, delighted for you, hope all goes great tommorow at ec x will be    for you xx

Jen - How did you get on, have been thinking about you today     

Lucky- hope your ec goes great   

This is going to be our year GG's xxxxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - That's fab news - told you that you would catch up with me!    Hope everything goes well for you tomorrow - have to say I really quite enjoy the EC!    Look forward to hearing how it goes. 

Lucky - How are you doing?  

Well I'm so much happier today (apologies again for the doom and gloom girlies! ).  I'm PUPO with 2 wee embies on board (Hodditt and Dodditt as DP has named them!).  One of them was a grade 1 four cell and the other a grade 2 three cell so was happy with that.  I just had it in my head that they would still be 2 cell and that they wouldn't develop any more - suppose you always think the worst with these kind of things eh.  

Was telling embryologist I reckoned I spend too much time on net looking up tx info that it probably stresses me out coz I constantly compare myself to everyone else and she said you're not on that Fertility Friends too are you coz lots of the people she deals with are!  Agreed that this is v useful for speaking to others in the same boat and promised only to write good things about GCRM!    

So now onto the dreaded 2ww.  OTD 27th May.           .


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just popped on to see how jen went 

jen-iam so happy for you hun,officially PUPO  ,with 2 perfect wee embies on board,  i too told a gcrm nurse about being on ff and she said not you too,but did say it is a great site for advice  ,have a lovely night and let dp spoil you lots,xx 

mrs r-you dont hang about!!! ,only kidding,great news from scan and hope all goes well at ec tommorow and you get lots of eggs,   

cars-how r u? 

carried-how r u? 

mrsmac-i have crutches for as long as i want,but today swelling is subsiding so been trying to put my foot down as much as i can,without doing too much, yes muscles are aching from using crutches,so am not relying on them,.how r u? 


well thats me started on the pineapple juice,brazil nuts,milk,in preparation for our fet,i also purchased the natel hypnotherapy ivf companion cd,and used it for the 1st time today and have to say it was great,felt so relaxed ,
there is 2 tracks on it,the 1st to be listened to whilst stimming and ec,and the 2nd track after et,i think it was wishing who had talked about it a while ago and so i thought on our next txt i might purchase it,as even if it helps me a wee bit during our txt it will be worth it,

 to everyone

ranweli xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen congrats pupo at last and by the sounds of it some great embies on board     

mrs r wow what agreat number and womb linning i never manage to get above 9.5 so 12.3 is excellent something realy to stick to     
ranweli we go back to the gri on the 23/6 for the outcome of our test results so hopefully sight after that as af should be due round the end of june,glad to hear youve started the ivf companion cd i ve listened to it and your right its really good 

lucky how you getting on when is et 

cars how you doing mrs

mrs mac doing ok cant complain!!!   when are you hoping to start again

hope everyone  else is well 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## JJ1980

Just had to pop on coz I forgot to tell you what was on the radio when I was in theatre for ET today - 'All That She Wants is Another Baby' by Ace of Base!  Nurses agreed with me that it was a definite sign! 

However after that was new Lily Allen song 'It's Not Fair' which I assured DP didn't apply at all!    

Jen xxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi,
Funnily enough Jen, my Dh noticed the songs playing during my ET today as well..... Penny lane by the beatles, and then "it's a living thing" by ELO!! Average length of ET must be around 2 song lengths long eh?   

Well done for getting to the PUPO stage Jen... I have lots and lots of      that hoddit and doddit will be snuggling in tight for a long 9 month ride   

My ET went okay today, although we were a bit disappointed by the lack of frosties. We had 11 eggs out of 13 fertilised, so for some reason I just assumed there would be something to freeze out of that lot, but hey, you can't assume anything in this journey  The doc said we shouldn't be disheartened as only 1 couple in four get any frosties. Anyway trying to stay positive about the two embies that are in   . It's the first time I've been PUPO, so I should be revelling in it!!! Unfortunately I feel crap physically. My belly is the size of a hot air balloon, and it is so uncomfortable to move, let alone stand up or do anything   Still it will all be worth it if this works. 

Here's a question though.... if I had 11 embryos and only 2 could be transferred due to hfea regulations, does that mean the rest whihc might be perfectly good for natural transfer will just be chucked away?? Seems like such a waste. Or if they're not suitable for freezing does that mean they are no good full stop? Anyone know the criteria for frosties? Every stage throws up so many questions!

Mrs R... Best of luck for tomorrow's EC. You should get lots of juicy eggs from that lot. Sending you lots of positive energy    . Let us know how you do tomorrow.xx

Ranweli - glad that your ankle seems to be iimproving slightly. Let's hope you're on your feet again by the weekend. 

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## bubbles06

lucky luciana-hi hun,congrats on being pupo,sending you lots of    ,i dont know much about frozen embryo criteria,on our cycle we got 16 eggs,13 suitable for injection,8 fertilized,on day 3 we had 5 embryos,3 had'nt divided well,and as we had eset,they froze 4 embryos,which were a 8,7,6,5 cells,we were suprised as thought we had none suitable,and was quite upset as we were told that any they couldnt freeze were thrown away,dont know if this helps answer your question,but thought i would try,

ranweli,xxx


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all



Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  RV 5th May 2009

MrsR- GCRM EC 15th May 2009 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Suzi- GRI

Jen- GCRM  ET 14th May 2009 Officially PUPO OTD 27th May   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation  

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI  

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI ET 14th May Officially PUPO   

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-   Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry folk I have very quickly update the list but I will have to catch up with it all so am not quite finished yet. 

Jen- Fab news congrats on being PUPO all sound v positive.              

LL- Fab news. Congrats on being PUPO. Try not to worry about no frosties very few folk get them at least you had 2 to go back. Stay   we all here to support you.            .

MrsR- Good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed for lots of eggies.

I will need to catch up tomorrow and read back some more posts. Wee man had jabs on Tues and has been okay I just haven't had much time to get online and am knacked so bed beckoning me.

Hope everyone okay.

Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning Ladies,

How are we all doing ? And where has the sun going.. I don't work on Fridays and was looking forward to some sunshine ! But alas no, big drops of rain instead. Never mind anywhere is better than work !

Glad to here Jen and Lucky are now on the 2WW, fingers crossed girls !

Well, I've been stimming away since Monday. So far so good. Felt a few twinges since then and I'm exhausted so hopefully that is a good sign. Last time I only had follicles on one side and only 2 (although the got 4 eggs which I've never really understood!!) and none of the other. So it would be good if there was an improvement.

So tired though. I guess new job not ideal and a bit stressful. Manager was off most of the week but was in yesterday. I sent him and email saying I needed away early on Monday (GCRM scan) and it was likely that I would be starting my time off for my 'operation' at the end of the week or the beginning of the next. He said Monday was fine and he would speak to me about the rest on Monday. Now I am paranoid about him saying something about my time off. He's a really decent guy and DH thinks he probably just didn't want to embarrass me in an open plan office but my mind is working overtime. Still I know I'm covered, I took the job on on the condition that I had a few days off at the end of May and he knows that. I think I'm just been paranoid. I think at the moment if I'm not worried about something, I'm worried about that too ! 

Looking forward to a very quiet and relaxing weekend. So need it......

What is everyone else up to ?

Mrs R - good luck for tomorrow. Exciting times.

Jen - at my last EC, the staff were discussing where to buy the best fish ! I know I was supposed to be out of it but wasn't sure if I liked the subject matter !

Take care, girls. And keep the PMA. In the words of Bob or Obama.....YES WE CAN !


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, went back to hospital,this am for review on my ankle sprain accident,as they wanted to see if swelling had gone down enough since tuesday,well it hadnt and now its carrying water too,seem to have damaged ligaments and tendons,so i now have a lovely big cast on my foot up to my knee ,for 1 week to try and help it,still going to go to gcrm on monday,

mrs r-cant wait to hear how you got on today atec,   .

back on later

ranweli xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Oh dear - poor you!  Sending you lots of get well wishes!    Am sure you should still be ok for GCRM.

Sadie - Glad Frank okay with jabs.  Hope you got a decent sleep last night.

Minnie - Am sure you are just paranoid about work!  I have been worrying all this week about being off but at the end of the day we need to put this first so try not to stress.  Easier said than done but as my DP says I've got my priorities right.  Enjoyed feet up all week! 

Lucky - Congrats on being PUPO too!     Did they tell you the grading of the embies?  Not really sure about criteria for freezing but they said to me that if I'd only chosen to have one put back my 2nd one, which was grade 2 3 cell, wasn't good enough to freeze.  So yeah they must just go to waste.  Seems a shame doesn't it but suppose there isn't much else you can do with them.  Anyway the focus should be on those 2 wee ones you've got on board now.        for us both.  When do you test?  

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- How did you get on??

Ranweli- what rotten luck!! hope onday goes okay

Mrs Hoopy- Doing okay but been in a bit of a downer the last few days , must be the old hormones!   How are you doing??

Cars xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hmmph I can't get my ticker to work!  And fed up trying!

Jen xxx


----------



## mierran

Howdy everyone. Hope it's been a good week for everyone. 

Jen - congrats on Hoddit and Doddit. 4 eggs and 2 embys is a great result - I hope I do as well. Fingers crossed for a      

Lucky - congrats on your ET.Fingers crossed .  
I know the royal said to me they replace the 2 best embys and only freeze if there are additional grade 9 or 10 embys ( not sure about grade 8 ).  Yes, there is the possibility of a pregnancy from the embys that aren't frozen but they think the chances are lower. They often use the remaining embryos for research if you've signed your consent for it ( seperate consent to one for EC and normal treatment ) 

Ranwelli - how's the ankle doing? Poor you - hope cast ok and it doesnt interfere with your FET

Sadie - glad Frank was none the worse for wear after his jabs. 

Mrs R - hope the EC went well , and your DH's    do their thing. Hope you get 2 good embys for ET. 

             to everyone and lots of  



Well, I'm working this weekend, and feeling v weepy - think it's good old PMS- so all in all I'm not feeling the best. Wasn't working today so DP took me out for lunch to try and cheer me up - very nice lasagne and tasters 3 different deserts. Kind of   the diet but worth every mouthful!

X X


----------



## luckyluciana

Good evening ladies..

Well, things going okay at this end. Still extremely uncomfortable around the belly/ovary area. Spoke to Gp today about the whole thing, and she's signed me off for 2 weeks!! Such a relief cos I was so worried about going back on Monday just around time of potential implantation. Don't know if I'll need the full 2 weeks, but she said I can always go back earlier if I feel up to it. Phoned my boss today and she was v understanding about it, so that's a big weight off my shoulders.   

Thanks for all your support this week don't know what I'd do without you gals. Even my dh thinks that you lot are saving me from going !

Minnie mouse...good luck with your scan on Monday, and with your boss. I'm sure he just wants to confirm everything with you.

Ranweli... bad luck about the cast  . Still, it will mean that you have an extra excuse to take it easy post transfer  

Jen- how are you feeling?? Yes, they told us that the embies they put in were grade 6 & 7 (although dh thinks it was 7 &8?!!) To be honest I didn't pay much attention to that bit cos it didn't mean anything to me. When we got home and googled it..it seems that each clinic has a different grading system, so there's not much way of telling what it means at the GRI. Just focusing on the fact that Dr Medina said they were healthy. 

Mrs R... how did you get on today??

Meirran thanks for your info. It all makes a bit more sense now. We did sign for their use in research, but somehow I thought that was for ones whihc were frozen and not used. At least they won't go to waste!!

Wishing you all lots of      and a big   Night night xx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls
Need a quick answer so hope somebody is about.  I started my stims on Thur, nasal spray today but i have just had a total memory block.........is it usually just one spray 4 times a day or is it 2 sprays??  I have done this so many times now but have totally forgot.  I think its just the one spray 4 times a day but want to be sure and i think the clinic is closed this PM, worried now incase i don't take the proper dose.  Thats what i get for being to blase when the nurse was talking me through it as if i knew it all becasue i've done it so many times! 

Thanks

Sharon


----------



## Mrs R

Firstly thanks for all the good wishes girls   You're all stars & I'd be lost without you all!!!!I'll be needing you all even more these coming weeks as well as no doubt I'll start being  

here's a quick update from me...... 

We got on good yesterday at Egg Collection   ...... They managed to get 8 eggs   

By time we left GCRM last night the embryologist could tell us that she had managed to inject 7 of the 8 eggs successfully for ICSI!!!! 

Last night I had a marathon sleep......15hrs girls! I'm still feeling a bit tender today so I've been taking things very easy. 

Well this morning we had the nervous wait to find out about fertilisation & I'm pleased to say that at Lunchtime we got the call to say that 5 Eggs have successfully fertilised into embies  

Need to send those 5 embies lots of luv, luck & positive vibes that they keep dividing away    

I'm back on monday afternoon for ET which will be a day 3 transfer   

shazzy - never had to use the nasal spray so I'm not gonna be any good sorry! Good luck with you stimms though 

lucky - Congrats on being PUPO....thats great your GP has signed you off for your 2ww as well, take it easy mrs & I've got everything crossed!  (P.S. when I had my previous cycles at GRI I dad grades 7&8's, think GCRM migt work them out differently but I'll find out on monday!). I've always been disappointed that we've never had frosties either but like you was told that its not the norm more the exception to get frosties so not holding out much hope for any this time around either, jst want 2 good embies to put back 

mierran - hope you're not working too hard & the PMS has calmed down 

ranweli - poor you with that cast on, hope it helps though  You'll be easy to spot on monday if we're at GCRM at same time 

minnie - good luck with your stimming  dont stress about your work, I've jst had to make up a big porky pie to my boss as to why I'll not be in on monday 

sadie - thanks for updating the list mrs, you do a grand job!  Glad Frank was ok after his jabs

mrs hoppy - i hope you're right & my uterus turns out to be sticky! 

jen - hey my PUPO cycle bud, so glad you've got Hoddit & Doddit on board  Fab news, I'm really rooting for you hunni!   Funnily enough, talking about songs, when I was in theatre for EC, jst before I drifted off Blur's Parklife came on....now what does that mean eh  
I'll need to listen out on monday at ET to see if I get ' a sign '   I hope that Ace of Base song was a very good omen 

hope everyone else is doing good, off to have another wee rest
Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi ggs,

ranweli - the ivf companion cd is fantastic!  i used it for our fet and hey presto...    

minnie - my acupuncturists said the same to me and i did feel that something was happening so we both still reckon that our first blast did implant but just wasn't able to stick.

jen & lucky- congratulations on being pupo!!!  keep up those positive thoughts and those embies will burrow in nicely for the long haul...    

suzi - good luck for september...    

mrs r - i'm so glad that your ec went so well!!  those 5 perfect little embryos will be happily dividing away now in the gcrm lab ready for becoming your little bundle(s) of joy!      


sorry i haven't done many personals, there's too much going on to keep track of!

ethan is just a wee star, i a so in love with him!

wishing x


----------



## hoopy74

5 very good mrs r       and u take it easy 2moro when the football is in. RELAX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I REALLY HOPE IT'S YOUR TURN, GOOD LUCK


----------



## JJ1980

Mierran - Glad I'm not the only one that's been an emotional wreck today but sorry to hear you've been a bit down too!    Not really been weepy but v v v moody!  Poor DP is getting his head bitten off left right and centre!  In that kind of mood that I'm best left well alone as quite happy with my own company.  Think it's a mixture of hormones and tiredness.  Least your DP tries to make you feel better - mine just winds me up more for his own amusement as he thinks its hilarious when I  "take the bait"!

Lucky - Lucky you getting a few weeks off!  Wish I could do the same but because nobody knows about the tx I was lucky to get last week off.  Planning on taking it v easy tho.  Am hoping it'll take my mind off things and make the time pass quicker and TBH am getting a bit fed up lying about.  

Shazzy - Prob too late with reply but if it's Synarel you;re talking about I was one squirt up each nostril twice a day.

MrsR - Congratulations my little cycle bud!!!!!  Five wee embies is fab.  Am sending them lots of       so that they get busy over the weekend.  Great news and v pleased for you!  

Love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hello Ladies!

Jen thanks for pointing out that there is a Glesga girls section, never knew so thanks hun! Are you at the GRI?
  - this is Bill & Ben onboard! ET was on the 14th May so im hanging it out till next Sunday to do hpt. 

 to you all.

Mwah xx


----------



## mrsmac

Shazzy - was one squirt four times a day for me. Hope you managed to find out earlier. Feeling ok? Any side effects? xx

lucky - another day closer to otd. Sending   to your embies. xx

jen - sending sticky vibes to your embies   xx

mrs r - great result.   plenty of action in gcrm lab over the weekend   xx 

ladynoir - Hi and welcome. How is your 2ww madness going?   I am at GRI for treatment. Are you? xx


Now off work for 9 whole days. So glad. Idea is, I'll be all chilled out to go back to work a week on Monday then go for prostap inj on the Wednesday. Desperate to get started again. So exciting listening to everyones' journeys.


mrsmac
x


----------



## JJ1980

MrsMac - Enjoy your holidays.  I'm not looking forward to going back to work tomorrow!  

LadyNoir - Glad you found us!  I'm at GCRM but there are quite a few GRI ladies on here.

No major symptoms to report.  A few AF type aches but that's it.  Need to take HCG injection today.  

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Jen Glad you are doing good, take it easy         for you xx  

Mrs mac, know the feeling, i was dying to get started again! enjoy your time off xx  

Lady Noir, wishing you lots of luck,    

Mrs R, thats fantastic news on your ec , will be thinking of you tommorow,  

Lucky, glad you got signed off, my last 2ww was really uncomfortable, developed mild ohss and tummy looked as if it was 6 months pregnant so i got signed off also ! take it easy and relax   

Mrs Hoopy, Carrie D, Sadie and Wishing    

Love to everyone xx


----------



## JJ1980

Well for those of you who remember my big argument with DP the other week about cancelling my holiday to Oz - it's all definite and cancelled it today.  Am gutted! Hope this tx has worked coz then I won;t care but if it hasn't I'm going on a drunken trip to benidorm with my mates me thinks!   him!    TBH understand his reasons for wanting to cancel but that doesn't mean I'm happy about it.  

Hope all this stressing and upset today hasn't affected hodditt and dodditt!  Was blaming DP for that too.  Not the best time to tell your OH you are cancelling her holiday when she is already an emotional disaster area- serves him right!  

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hi folks, jst popping on to see whats what 

I've been sleeping for britain these past few dys.....dont know if the sedation from EC has taken it outta me or if its just the emotional & physical drain of it all 
Anyway feeling less sore today although still a bit tender at the right side!
Gearing up for tomorrow afternoon though 
Just hoping & praying that we get good quality embryo's to put back from the five +++++++++++...... thats some positivity there        

I'm having acupuncture jst before transfer & then right after so I hope that helps as well!!! 

I've had to tell my work a porkie pie......dont want to be tutoring after ET so I've told a wee fib  

I'll have ET tomorrow afternoon then not working til Wed lunchtime so hopefully I'll get plenty of rest in those 2dys 

Jen - is your HCG booster on day 3 after transfer? Think I'll be having this too  How you feeling apart from wanting to kill DP   You're soooooo not gonna be bothered about that trip to Oz cos at least one of hoddit & doddit are gonna be sticking around!!   

cars - thanks luv 

mrsmac - doing anything nice with your dys off? 

ladynoir - welcome aboard  good luck on your 2ww, its always the part I struggle with the most & have to say I aint looking forward to it all this time  I've had 2 TX at GRI but this 3rd ICSI is at GCRM, good luck hunni  

mr hoopy - 5 embies is good, just hoping & praying they're good quality ones tomorrow   Football sure can ruin your weekend eh 

wishing - thanks for the lovely words  Big hugs n kisses to you & little Ethan 

Bye for now folks 
Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Definitely feeling some positive vibes for you.  Not long now til you get 2 good quality embies back on board the mothership!  Think it depends on which protocol you were on whether you get HCG jab or not.  I think you take it one week after the HCG trigger you took for EC.  Not sure tho!  And don't worry about telling your work porkie pies.  I've told so many am sure I'm going to trip myself up!  God knows what they think is wrong with me!     Anyway best of luck for tomorrow and am looking forward to congratulating you on being my PUPO pal!  

Anyway my anger and tears from earlier seem to be subsiding! What a disaster I was!!!  Focusing now on the wee dudes in my tummy who aren't really old enough to appreciate the sights of Sydney anyway!    

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls thats us back from hols - had a lovely time and weather was great so can't complain  

Just a few quickie persos - will catch up properly 2moro  

Jen - Congrats on being PUPO - you won't be worried about Oz in 2 weeks time cos you'll be too busy planning the nursery   

Mrs R - Good luck for 2moro - not long til ur PUPO too   

MrsMac - Enjoy your days off and have a nice relaxing time before starting the next round  

Ladynoir - Welcome to the GGs - good luck with your 2ww - not long to go for you   

Lucky - Well done you on being PUPO - take care of those wee embies - they are there for the long haul  

Ranweli - Hope the foot is improving - good luck with your scan 2moro  

Hi to everyone I've missed - off to bed now am really tired  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R thinking of you today   

Well I have had an eventful morning, woke about 3.30 last night with pains across my chest, really painful lying down so got up and sat until i cold ring gcrm, they said to go to gp this morning so did that and have whats called Costochonditis. inflamation of cartlidge that holds ribs to sternum, so on strong anti inflammitories for four days    so thats my drama for today!

Emmy - glad you had a great holiday x

Love to everyone Cars


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

Jst a quick post to update you all & then I'm away for a rest.

Well the news is that I now have 2 lovely embryo's onboard!! 
The embryologist said they were beautiful grade 1, 8 cell embryo's with a score of 20/20!
To say I am chuffed is an understatement 

But wait for it.......we've had 2 embryo's frozen as well  
These were graded as 1/2's, scoring 18/20, one was an 8cell the other a 7cell so we have those up our sleeve which is a def improvement!!!

I start my progesterone support tonight for the next 12dys & I've been given Official Test Date of 29th May!!!!

Please, please, please everyone say a little prayer for me that a miracle happens & I achieve my dream  

back on soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hey mrs r,

i'm making a wish for you... pupo now and for the next 9 months!       

i sat my driving test 13 years ago on the 29th of may and i passed so i reckon you'll get flying colours on the 29th too!  (there's some logic in that i'm sure, but you might have to look hard to find it!!)

wishing x


----------



## Cars

Mrs R well done     will be      for you xx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs R:  Congratulations on being PUPO!!!!        that your little embies snuggle in tight.

Jen, Lucky & Lady Noir...hope the 2WW is not already driving you nuts 

 to all.

Carrie D x


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - That''s great news!  Am praying for you now too.  Jst wondering how they work out OTDs though coz your EC was 3 days after mine but your OTD is only 2 days after.  You sound like you have some top quality wee embies on board so sounds very positive indeed.

Lucky - How are you doing?

Well I was back to work today and am feeling a wee bit tired tonight.  Was supposed to have a meeting at half 6 but blagged my way out of it.  My boss said I wasn't looking myself anyway and that when she saw me at lunch I looked like I was in my own wee world - which was fine except I thought I was no worse than normal! No harm in playing on my 'illness' from last week if it gets me out of meetings!

Other than being tired I am fine and actually being at work is going to pass the time a bit faster.  

Am getting v fed up with my computer tonight.  There's something v dodgy going on with my internet I think coz it's is horrendously slow.  It's taken me forever to type this.  It's doing that thing where you type and about 20 seconds later what you typed appears on the screen! 

Lots of love to everyone else - sorry my patience isn't going to hold out long enough to do personals!

Jen xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hello, this is a tad random but my teeth are killing me - top & bottom at very speradic times of the day.
Is this a good sign?

Lady N xxx


----------



## bubbles06

evening all,

mrs r-fantastic news hun,sounds like you have 2 fab embies on board,and even more good news 2 frosties,i was at clinic at about 12pm?it was really busy,what time were u there?sending your wee embies lots of sticky vibes to snuggle in and hold on tight     .

ladynoir-sorry cant help about your question ,just over a week till your otd,sending your embies sticky vibes also   ,

jen-you sound cheerier today,your wee embies should be getting comfy now,and   they are there for the nine months,  

wishing-how is wee ethan doing? you still on cloud nine hun,give him a cuddle off me  

lucky-hows your 2ww going hun? 


carrie-how r u? 

cars-you ok hun? 

emmypops- glad you had a nice holiday ,hope you are feeling refreshed? 

was at clinic today for 1st bloods for our fet,no surge as yet back on wednesday, 


hi to everyone else, 

ranweli xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies! 

Hope you are doing well. 

Mrs R - well done you. You must be chuffed.

Hope the other PUPO ladies are hanging in there too.

Well, not a good day for me. Full of the cold and feeling awful. Had our trip to GCRM and found out sadly that after a week of stimming, I only have 1 10cm follie. They are doing a blood test and will call tomorrow but it looks like this cycle will be cancelled.

Very confused and fed up. We didn't have a good experience in Edinburgh at the end of last year so decided to try GCRM and my hope was just for a better response. In fact it is worse! I've had my AMH tested and whilst not amazing, for my age (very old!) it is normal. The nurse said she can't understand it either.

The only thing I can beat myself up about is that I feel since Xmas I've been working too hard. My contract kept being extended on a month by month basis and before I knew it I was exhausted, then just when I thought I was finished I was offered another job. So maybe it is time for some lifestyle changes. The nurse did say unless the job was very stressful it was unlikely to make much difference. Still I think I need to be in better health before the next time.

I still really believe GCRM will do the biz for us, I'm just not sure my own body will !

Anyway, sorry to be some negative but we're pretty floored.

Need to get my mojo back!

Minnie

x


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi,
Minnie mouse- so sorry about your experience today  ... hang in there i'm sure the gcrm is for you. Stay   they've not cancelled yet.....maybe they will try upping your dose? Really rooting for you hun.. take it easy. If your job is stressful I would recommend trying yoga and acupuncture. I have very stressful job too, as well as being a nervous type , but since starting yoga and acupuncture, I've really managed to train myself to relax and it's definitely helping me. Even if it isn't doing anything-it's enjoyable and that can't be bad. Hope you have a good night's sleep and   for tomorrow.   

Jen.....hope dh  is not still winding you up. Give him a   from me if he is.  Sorry your oz trip is def off. Still, look at it this way... it will be a good story to tell hoddit and doddit when they turn 16!! (hopefully having dropped those names by then )

Lady noir...Welcome & . You had ET same day as me, also at the GRI!! Was it Dr medina?? Just out of interest, Do you have any idea how the grading system goes at the royal? We're starting to worry as we don't know how the score goes there. 

Mrs mac hope you're chilling out in prep for next wed...It will come around before you know it 

Cars bad luck with the Costochonditis. Never even heard of it! What's happening with you are you due to start your stims soon?

Mrs R- Congratulations on your fantastic result today. Two lovely little ones graded top of class  , and 2 frosties tucked away too. Well done . Will be     for your dream ..you can count on me . Are you still sleepy?..i think transfer week does take it out of you physically. Take it easy my PUPO friend

Emmy pops glad you had great hol. Thanks for lovely words...hang in there girl. August will be here before you know it.

Carrie   .....I'm already nuts !!

Ranweli...good luck on wed at clinic

Wishing ...hi hun... hope you are still on cloud 9. Enjoy every minute!!

Dh has just made me nice cup of decaf tea. Time to switch off and chill before bedtime 
   to all
LuckyLuciana
xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Congrats on being PUPO. Am so chuffed for you and had a wee tear in my eye as I read your post. You sound so   and excited and fab news you were lucky enough to get 2 frosties. But you are not going to need them they will be for future son or daughter. Have such a great feeling for you this time.         .

LuckyL- The grading system at GRI is work on a grade or scale of 1-10. 10 is perfect and then they are graded down from there. I know lots of girls how have had BFP's with lower grade embies so try not to get 2 disheartened your wee ones were still pretty good on that scale. Your 2 embies are back where they belong and that is the best place for them. sending you                .

Jen- Howz the 2ww going today? Nevermind Oz is not going anywhere and I am a great believer that things happen for a reason and your one is going to have hands and feet. So stay         sending you lots of          

mrsmac- Not long till you get started now. Just spend some time relaxing and getting psyched up for treatment. Am sure Zita West will help and Acu. I had reflexology and it was very relaxing. I am a great believer in that your frame of mind id hlf the battle. Good luck chick.

Ranweli- So sorry to here you have injured yourself you wee soul. Hope you get on okay at clinic. I used the IVF companion CD too and it was fantastic. The more you use it the more relaxed you become and I used to fall asleep quite often or maybe was really in a trance but it did the trick for me too.

Ladynoir- Welocme I will add you to the list. Congrats on being PUPO and hope the 2ww is not dribing you too nuts.

Em- Hi glad you had a great holiday. Menat to ask how your DH is keeping. Has he had anymore tests or has symtoms subsided?

Cars- How are you? What stage are you at now? I had Costochonditis too for the 2 weeks before Frank was born not nice and very sore so can sympathise with you. Take it easy.

MinniM- So sorry things not working out. Let us know what GCRM says.  

mierran- So sorry you feeling down. It is horrible feeling like that I too had PMS at weekend on top of a whole load of other things (will explain later) hope you feeling better and well done on DP taking you out to cheer you up. You are allowed to have down days.

shazzy- So sorry I can't help you never had spray before. Hope you got it sorted.

wishing- Nice to see you enjoying motherhood wee Frank is a star too.

Suzi- HI chick glad to see you posting again and feeling ready to give things another go. We have missed you.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- How you two getting on? Not long now till you start again. Hope you getting lots of     thoughts going.

Carrie- How you doing? What happening with you and txt now? Do you know what next step is?

Well sorry not been on to do personals. Have had a bit of a time of it with wee man. Seen by Health Visitor on Wed last week (not my usual one)and hadn't put on much weight in the 2 previous weeks. She said I would need to try to up his milk intake. Like short of force feeding him what am I supposed to do? Made me feel like I was deliberately starving him. AS IF!!!!!!!  Anyway she suggested uping the size of the tits on his feeding bottles to a faster flow to see if that would encourage him to take more milk. So followed instruction and yes he took more milk and ended up ill. Gastric reflux came back with avengence and I spent days with a wee unhappy boy refusing feeds again because he was in agony everytime he feed. Had to take him to out of hours GP on Sunday and he saw paediatrician who said that although he was only putting on small amounts of weight she was happy that he was healthy and doing all the things he should be and not to force him to take more than he wanted that his body was taking goodness from the milk he was taking. So went back to medium flow and he back to taking his usual 3-4 oz. My own Health Visitor came to see him yesterday she said that he is fine and she not worried about small weight gains she says some babies are like that and as long as he is happy and health then that is all that matters. Feel better now as the other one was talking about him being a failure to thrive which doen't make me feel great. I think he looks just fine ans certainly not malnourished and my own HV agreed. I should have just listened to my own instincts. Anyway enough of my saga he is doing much better now still a bit fussy at feed times as I think he think it going to cause him pain but HV says it will subside.

Sorry if I have missed anyone and sorry for long rant.

Love Sadie


----------



## spooq

*Carrie * - How are you? Hope you're doing well.

*Cars * - Sorry to hear about the Costochonditis. Never heard of it! Sounds nasty. Hope it eases off really soon.

*Emmypops * - Sounds like you had a nice wee holiday and got lucky with the weather. A bit of sun will make you feel great!

*Jen * - How are you feeling? Was delighted to hear that you have 2 lovely embies on board! Try not to be too sad about Australia - must just mean that you're not meant to go for a reason! Hope your computer/Internet starts behaving.

*LadyNoir * - Congratulations on being PUPO. Hope the 2ww doesn't drag in for you. Your 2 embies sound fab, I hope they're settling in for another 9 months! I've heard that one of the weird symptoms of being preg includes strange pains in your teeth so it might just mean something.

*LuckyLuciana * - Hope your 2ww doesn't drive you too crazy! Keep thinking lovely snuggly thoughts for your embies.

*Mierran * - Sorry to hear you've been feeling a bit down. Don't put yourself under pressure to be cheery 24/7. As Sadie says, you're allowed to have down days. Sounds like you had a nice lunch with your DP; always feels nice to be taken out for a treat.

*MinnieMouse * - So sorry to hear that things don't seem to be going well with stimming. I'm sure GCRM will have the answers. Stay positive!

*Mr & Mrs Hoopy * - How are you both doing? Great to hear that you will be starting again soon.

*MrsMac * - I know what you mean about getting excited listening to everyone's journeys. Its making me wish I was starting our second cycle of ICSI now, lol! Not long for you to wait though. Hope you have a nice relaxing week off work.

*MrsR * - That's fantastic news about your beautiful embies! Keep positive; everything sounds great. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.

*Ranweli * - Sorry to hear you've hurt your ankle. Hope the pain has eased off and that it heals up nice and quickly. Fingers crossed for a surge soon.

*Sadie * - Aww, poor wee Frank. What a shame he's had such a tough time of it recently. At least you can now be reassured that your GP and HV are very happy with how he's getting on. Can you please update me on the list as hoping to start 2nd ICSI at GRI sometime in September and will be on the long protocol, thanks?!

*Shazzy * - Hope the nasal spray is working out okay. Never had it before so don't have a clue!

*Whippet * - Hiya, how are you? How is Margaret?

*Wishing * - Thanks for your wishes of good luck. I might just try that CD you mentioned - put it on the 'ole iPod, lol! Thought about it last time. Congrats on the birth of wee Ethan! Sounds like you're really settling well into motherhood.

Sending you all    and 

Suzi


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all



Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

MrsR- GCRM EC 15th May 2009 Officially PUPO    OTD 29th May

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM  ET 14th May 2009 Officially PUPO OTD 27th May   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation  

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI  Starting End May 09

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI ET 14th May Officially PUPO   

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-   Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI ET 14th 09 Officially PUPO   

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

B*llocks....I jst lost a mammoth post!!! 

I'm feeling really pleased about yesterday but totally scared stiff of the dreaded 2ww....think its because with previous 2 TX I've always had AF before OTD, I'm determined to stay 100% positive & this time it WILL be different  

sadie - thanks for updating me on your list  So sorry wee frank's not been so great. Sounds like that other HV needs a  .....mother's instinct is always right. I'm sure he'll take larger feeds when he feels a bit hungrier, he always looks the picture of health in the pics you've posted 

suzi - how's u? Thanks for the sticky vibes 

lucky - definitely keep up the   & I'll do likewise  I'm not as tired as I was over the weekend but I'm being a lazy mare today as I need to work for 6hrs tomorrow so making the most of the rest while I can. Like Sadie said, GRI score the embies ot of 10 but not having 10/10 doesnt mean u wont get a BFP so its positivity all the way! remind when your OTD is again?   

minnie - what time were you at GCRM yest? It was so busy wasnt it! My ET was delayed by 45mins. I really hope the blood results come back better than you are expecting & the cycle isnt cancelled   If you want to destress I'd seriously think about some acupuncture, its so relaxing & I've been having fab sleeps 

ranweli - think I must've missed you hunni at GCRM, we were there from about 1.30pm-3.30pm, it was mobbed wasnt it. A couple had brought in their newborn while we were waiting.....I hope that was a good omen  All the best for your surge, hope it happens real soon so you can crack on with your FET   

Jen - was your ET a day 3 transfer? mine was, maybe that plus the fact that they said technically speaking my OTD should be the 30th but its a saturday so they brought it forward one day might be why eh?  I listened out for what songs were on during my transfer & I'm not sure what if anything they mean.....Bon Jovi's Bad Medicine    & Alesha Dixon's Lets get Excited .....who knows what that says eh    I hope the next week or so passes quickly for us both   

carrie - thanks luv  ....how are you?

cars - def keep up those   hunni, thanks a million 

lady noir - hope you're doing ok? never heard of the teeth thing before, youtill getting it? any other signs or symptoms  when is your OTD again? Good Luck babes   

wishing - ahhh some wishes from you  cheers ma dear! I hope I can celebrate on the 29th......jst with a sparkling water mind  

hoopies - what u guys up to? 

hope everyone else is well

Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Minnie-    that you get better news back from bloods   

Sadie- Mothers know best hey, silly HV worrying you for nothing    

Mrs R, Jen,Lucky and Lady Noir- rooting for you all on your 2ww and sending you loads of babydust               and              

Mrs R- BTW I am totally scared stiff this time also, guess we want it so much hey?  

Ranweli- Hows  the ankle, can you still go ahead with FET?

Still not feeling great today, in a terrible mood the last few days, anyway went in to work and one of my close colleagues came up and goes " Guess what" well i knew what was coming, she is pregnant,,delighted for her but went to my office and had a good cry! Not been a good start to the week so it can only get better? Finishing Northisterone tonight so hope af will arrive thursday/friday and i can get stimming! Need to get my PMA back, dont like feeling down   !

Love to everyone xx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r thats absolute brilliant, you genuinely couldn't have asked for anything better. its in the big man upstairs hands now and i for 1 believe in him.    

hang in there and good luck, i'm sure mrs hoopy be on later also


----------



## JJ1980

Cars - Oh dear the 'Guess what ...?' news never gets any easier!  'I've got something to tell you...' isn't a favourite of mine either!    Hopefully it'll be us breaking the news soon eh!     

Mrs R - This time will be different for us - although I'm already on knicker-watch and there's still ages to go! Had day 2 transfer but thought OTD was counted from EC.  Who knows?!  How are you feeling?  Any signs or symptoms?

Suzi - Am sure September will come round quickly for you.  At least it's summer time - allegedly!  

Sadie - Wee Frank seems to be doing just fine left to his own devices.  I always think that if a baby needs to take more then it will - kind of like a natural/survival type thing I suppose.   I mean if I was hungry then I would eat!  In fact even if I'm not hungry I eat!    Think sometimes it's easy for others to tell you whats best for your baby but got to trust a mothers instinct.  

LuckyLuciana - How are you doing?  Have you any signs or symptoms yet?  I am now getting completely paranoid looking for stuff.  Last week I knew it was too early for there to be any signs but now I am thinking it should be implanting around now therefore surely something must happen to my body!

Minnie - Sorry your scan didn't go as planned.    I've been there with the cancelled cycle and understand how horrible it is.  Couldn't (and still can't!) give me any reasons as to why I'm a poor responder and my AMH is 15.7.  I doubt your job is the reason for poor response but it probably isn't helping your mental state for coping with tx- tx is tiring enough without already being knackered.  Thoughts are with you and here if you need a 'chat'.  

Ranweli - Yay! not long now til FET then!  Hope your ankle is feeling a bit better.

LadyNoir - Sorry no idea about teeth.  Mine aren't sore (which makes a change coz I've always got something wrong with my teeth! ).  You any other symptoms?

Am so pleased internet seems to be back to normal tonight - was losing will to live trying to catch up with all the FF goss last night with the time it was taking!  Nothing to report I'm afraid.  Woman just called about rearranging my mortgage and I've just arranged for her to come to speak to me next Wednesday night - OTD! - What was I thinking!    Suppose if it's BFN it'll stop me crying all night and if it's BFP her luck'll be in coz I'll take whatever she offers me coz I'll be in such good mood!  

Love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my you lot have been busy  

mrs r so totally over the moon for you both you must be so excited and postive  so here is some back up prayers and pma           and some sticky vibes to 

mrs mac good luck next wednesday here is some extra    for you to mrs 

ladynoir welcome hope your not going to mad on the 2ww  

jen glad no af symptons i hope you managed to   that dh of yours  bet he wished he waited now though  hope your 2ww is going well 

lucky hoping your 2ww is flying in try not to worry about grades i always think i would   anyone who graded a baby like that  

carrs hope your feeling better soon i am sure when you atart stiming you ll feel alot better

ranweli heres some   that you surge soon 

minnie so many people say that making the simple changes in your life makes a big difference hope you get the news that you are waiting for 

carrie how you doing this weather mrs 

emmy so glad you had a great holiday all nice and relaxed    when do you hope to reach the top of the list now 

sadie so glad franks better as the other says mum is always right but sometimes you bend when someone who you think knows best suggest something  

not much happenin here  waiting until the 23/6 for the test results and praying that nothing is wrong

sorry to anyone ive missed hope youa re all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well.

As expected, our treatment was abandoned this pm. Didn't manage to get a call until after 5, so it was a long day ! But it was as expected and although it felt a bit final and I was feeling teary. I am a bit better now.

Thanks to Emmypops and Jen for sharing your experiences. It really does help. Its mad that we think we're ok and then this happens, but I do feel in safe hands and I think I just need to relax and focus on getting myself healthy and try to think positive thoughts. Our case will go to the review meeting next week, so it will be interesting to hear what they say.

And here was me worrying about getting time off work too ! My new boss asked me today when I would be off. Now I'm telling him not all, must think I'm very contrary. 

Looking forward to getting through this week and getting to the long weekend. Got DH's brothers babies christening on Sunday. I really want to go, as DH is the godfather and I will, but I know I might need a leather strap to chew during the proceedings  

Mrs R - I was at GCRM about 5ish. We were due to be there for 5.30 but were early. It was quiet then, just us I think.

Hope Jen and Lucky are managing to stay sane. Not long now. Fingers crossed.

Cars - hope you feel better now. I'm not sure if it is just sensitivity but I seem to be about the only woman in the office who isn't pregnant ! Hopefully one day soon it can be us swanning around showing our bumps off.

Anyway ladies. I'll finish there. Thanks again for all your support. You really are the only folks who understand. Friends don't get it and I a seem to have married in to the most fertile family in the country. 

Minnie
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Minne- So sorry you must be gutted. It very hard when everyone pregnant around you. Hopefully they will be able to come up with some answers for you and you will get your dream. All my family very fertile too I felt like the defect when my body just wouldn't behave. Egg donation was my only hope and it took 5 times with really good eggs to get there. They're are other options for you and your DH but hopefully you will be able to use your own eggs and be able to show off your bump. Will say a wee   for you.

Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks Sadie.


----------



## mrsmac

Hi ggs,

So much happening over last couple of days on here.

Jen - another day closer to otd   Any symptoms, aches and pains? Hope dh is pampering you xx

Mrs R - Wow! 2 perfect embies on board. Doesn't get any better than that. Sending lots of     and  . Are you back to work tomorrow? Had first acupuncture today with Ruth. Feeling warm inside and out and relaxed. Looking forward to app next Thurs xx

Cars - are you feeling better? Hope the anti-inflammatories have worked. Sending lots of      to help get your mojo back. You'll be announcing news of your bfp at work shortly. This is your time   xx

Mrs Hoopy - thanks lots for the positive vibes. Grabbing them with both hands xx

Sadie - how's Frank today?   hv! Meant to be supportive not cause more stress. You know your baby better than anyone   Thanks for your nice wishes. Did you go to reflexologist often during treatment? Trying to ensure positive state of mind for starting this time. Never did enough of it on previous. Hoping it makes all the difference   Would you mind changing me on list to GRI, starting May 27th? Thanks xx

Suzipooh - September not that far away. Just over 3 months. Gives you a bit of time to get healthy, try some therapies and maybe a holiday before it all kicks off again xx

Lucky - hope this 2ww isn't dragging too much and you're able to keep up the relaxation xx

Ranweli - any news?    xx

Carrie - what's happening with you? xx

Ladynoir - how's your 2ww? xx

Minnie - so sorry to hear your news. There will be a new plan in place after your review to help you get your bfp. Thinking of you both xx



Big hello to everyone else.


Despite peeing rain, having nice wee week off work. Been to the gym, out for lunch with friends, went to see Angels and Demons with dh ( as usual not as good as the book, but, still enjoyed it) Had acupuncture today. Really enjoyed that. Tomorrow, dentist in the morning, housework and shopping then salsa at night. Could easily be a lady of leisure  


mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

just a quick post,

minnie-so sorry hun,sure they will be able to give you some answers after review,which will help you to get that bfp next cycle    

mrs r,jen,lucky,-hope you are all ok?     

well we are at the clinic again tommorow for another blood test to see if there is a surge,  we are getting closer to putting our wee embies back were they belong(  for the next 9 months)

will be back on tomorow,

ranweli xxx

p.s my ankle is feeling much better,cant wait to get the cast off,   friday


----------



## luckyluciana

to all my lovely fertility friends!
......just a quickie from me tonight..

Minnie I'm so sorry about your news today. I give my dh wee updates on everyone now and again cos he asks, and he was genuinely gutted for you both. We've had 2 IUI cycles cancelled and we remember the devastation. He sends his wishes. Very soon you'll have another plan to focus on. Be brave this weekend and karma will catch up with you. You'll get your wee dream.   

Not much news from me today....Had acupuncture, but visualisation wasn't working for me today. I've started getting that day 7 dip in my PMA, just like you said Jen...I feel that by now somthing should be happening, and all I can feel is same old same old nothing. Found a great website though that might help some of you through the 2WW(if you're doing any visualisation techniques) it's http://www.visembryo.com/baby/index.html
Only thing is once you get to day 7... it's the same image for the next 5 days...(the most 
Anyway, must go...dh is giving me a hard time again for staying up so late!! 
Sorry for lack of personals!
Luckyluciana
xx

/links


----------



## LadyN

Hi mrsmac, im doing good. Still hanging in there. Its so hard. Embies are 7 days old.
Just hope they are cozied in and giving off lots of vibes! xx


----------



## mierran

H everyone. Hope all going well. 

Lucky - excellent news on the doc signing you off for 2ww. Glad your employer is so understanding. Fingers crossed it's a bfp at the end of it.

Mrs R - congrats on 5 embys. it's great that you got 2 frosties - and fingers crossed your 2 embys on board settle in. 

Jen - how're the hormones going? Is hubby behaving himself ? when's your OTD? Sorry about the hols to Oz , but hopefully hoddit and doddit don't want you to go.

Lady Noir - Hello and welcome. Fingers crossed for Sun for a BFP. 

mrsmac - hope you're enjoying your time off work. lets hope it gets you nice and rested for your prostap inj

emmypops - glad you had good weather and enjoyed your hols. 

cars - hope your costochondritis is improving, and you're feeling a bit better. 

Minnie - soooo sorry to hear that your cycle wasn't good. It's devestating when a cycle gets cancelled - you plan your life around possible dates then it's as if all the wind gets knocked out of you. I hope they can come up with a way to help. You taking DHEA? 

Sadie - Sorry you had such a bad time over last weekend. Was the different house visitor possibly a bit less experienced?  Has wee Frank's gastric reflux settled again? I hope he's feeling well again. 

Suzie - it won't be long till september and you get started again. I hope you enjoy your summer till then. 

Ranwelli - glad your ankle is improving.

Fingers crossed and lots of   and PMA for all you girlies on the  


I remember during my 2ww last year i kept bursting into tears on everyone including at work . I was a complete waste of space !I dont have that excuse now - I'm just going for the longest period of PMS possible. 

it's typical - when AF does get here i can phone GCRM and get started . I'm raring to go hearing all there 2ww stories!

Anyway, take care all - I've got to head to work so sorry if i've missed anyone. Luck and  
  to everyone. 

X X


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone, 

  well back from clinic,just have to wait to hear if there is a surge,i have a question(maybe a bit silly),i read on a website that after egg transfer that you should lie on your back for 2 hours , was wondering how long did you rest in recovery after transfer?,on our 1st icsi we stayed about 20 mins.

ranweli xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi again,
clinic just phoned,we have a surge   ,FET is on monday,   my wee embies thaw,

ranweli xx


----------



## Cars

Ranweli, think i stayed for about 40 mins and had tea!        for you that your little embies do great over the weekend xx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Yay!  You'll be joining in the 2ww madness very soon!    

Mierran - DP being very good.  He's feeling very bad about holiday and is disappointed too coz it was his son and wee grandkids we were going to see (DP very old!  )  He's doing well at keeping up my PMA anyway and is convinced this has worked.  Hopefully he is right!  Hope the PMT is easing up and you can get started.  No tears from me on the 2ww (apart from the holiday news- which doesn't count).  Not be long now for you.  

LadyNoir and Lucky - Have NO symptoms of being pregnant whatsoever. Am desperately seeking them but they're not there.  Surely my body would feel different - it's never been pregnant before!  Am soooo tired and bit bloated but not counting that as a sign for anything.  Embies a week old today too.  Have either of you noticed anything at all?

MrsMac - Am with you on the lady of leisure thing.  I wouldn't be one of these folk that kept working once they'd won the lottery anyway! No symptoms really - but then there never are eh.  Enjoy the rest of your holiday.

Minnie - So sorry your cycle was cancelled but when it happened to me I must admit was better to cancel and start again than waste time, money and tears on a cycle that wasn;t as good as it could be.    Pray you get some answers at the review meeting.   

Mrs Hoopy - Am sure all with be well with your results!    Roll on the 23/6 for you. 

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies,

Firstly, I'd like to thank you all for your kind words over the last couple of days it really has made a huge difference. I guess you all understand because sadly you've suffered the pain too. But hopefully soon, we can all look back on this period of time feeling stronger, happier and hopefully with bumps.

Lucky - thanks for your post. I read it at work this morning and actually copied it and sent it to DH. We both are amazed how the thoughts of someone we haven't met can be so uplifting and hit the target. You are so right about the karma. I will be at that christening on Sunday, with my other heavily pregnant SIL (and her 18 month old.....yes, do the maths!) smiling away. 

Lucky/Jen/LadyNoir - hope your wait is going ok. I think the second week is actually harder, as you start looking for signs but try not to over analyse. I'm sure things are going exactly as they should. I read today about a woman who had twins 13 days after going to the Dr feeling a bit tired and out out of sorts! She had had no symptons and her period throughout.....

Ranweli - good lucky for the FET.   for a nice easy thaw, then you can join the 3 ladies above.

Mrs R - hope things are coming on nicely for you too.

MrsMac - I enjoy acupunture too, and am planning to get going again soon. I was actually booked in for some during treatment but have cancelled as I although it is nice and relaxing felt she might have trouble relaxing me this week !!

Mierran - I've not tried DHEA but have noticed a few FF folk mention it. My AMH was 5.9 which although at the low end was considered normal for my age. This is the reason they (and we) are so shocked I didn't respond. I was on pergoveris which is supposed to be good for woman within a certain AMH range. We'll see what the review meeting says. But I'm hoping between them and my lifestyle changes, things will improved.

Glad to say that although I've not got my mojo back yet, I can now see it and just need to coax it out of the back of the cupboard. 

Have a nice relaxing evening.

Minnie
xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MinneM- Do a search for DHEA IVF and you will find the web site for the Centre for Human Reproductive. It is a clinic in New York that has done some studies into the use of DHEA and woman with ageing ovaries. It is rather interesting and maybe something worth asking the clinic about.

Ranweli- Good luck chick for your ET. I will pray your wee embies defrost and grow big and strong. At Glasgow Royal you don't get to rest and they told me that your womb is like a jam sandwich and once the embies are in they won't fall out so lying down makes no difference to outcome. However, I did rest for that day on couch once I was home.        

Jen, LL, MrsR and Ladynoir- You guys seem to be hanging on in there. Try not to look for symptoms I had none both times I got pg. It is too early. I know it is hard but some folk don't have anything at all and still get BFP's. Keep up the PMA we all here for you.

Mierran- I will do AF dance for you.                   .

mrsmac- Not long now till you start I will update the list. I want to see Angels and Demons too but will need to find baby sitter. Wee Frank is doing much better and is almost back to normal. Today has been a good day.


Thanks to everyone for asking after wee Frank. I know it hard for you girls and guy you must be thinking what she moaning about. I know how blessed we are and I also know how bad it hurts when all you want is to have your baby in your arms. I just know that this thread is going to be really lucky this year and we going to get lots of BFP's.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

MrsR- GCRM EC 15th May 2009 Officially PUPO    OTD 29th May

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  Surged 20/5/09 FET 24/05/09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM  ET 14th May 2009 Officially PUPO OTD 27th May   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation  

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09

mrsmac- GRI  Starting ? 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI ET 14th May Officially PUPO   

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-   Off to Ninewells

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI ET 14th 09 Officially PUPO   

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Hi Sadie,

Could you add pls to the updated list. My EC at GCRM will happen this Friday.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Mrs R

wow you've all been busy on here & I've only missed posting for 2dys 

I'm just popping on cos I've missed you all these past few dys 

Well not too much to report from me, because I had a day 3 transfer  am I right in thinking that I'm now of day 6 of my 2ww  never sure how it all works but I hope those wee embies are hanging about in there....roll on the 29th!

I've no signs or symptoms of anything as yet other than sore ( o ) ( o ) which I've had since stimming! 
Trying to keep 100% positive 

Chilled out Mon/Tues as no work but back yesterday & today, suppose it has taken my mind off it all plus we've a few things on over the weekend so hopefully the 29th will be here before I know it  Def try to fit in as much rest & relaxation as poss though as well as some skiving 
Dreading next week though incase you know who shows up......she can P*ss right off & not even think about visiting, she is most definitely not wanted!

Got some more acupuncture booked tomorrow....its helping me relax if nothing else 

lilith - good luck for EC tomorrow 

sadie - i luv hearing how little Frank is doing, jst think you'll be expert mother when we all deliver our bundles of joy so we'll be coming to you for advice 

minnie - so sorry things haven't worked out with this cycle, I'm sure where there is a will there is a way & GCRM will be the good folk to sort it all for you  Hope u get on ok at the christening, I know only too well the 'grin & bear it' smile  I was asked only yesterday by almost a complete stranger why at 31yrs I hadn't had kids & what was I waiting for .....if it hadnt been one of my adult learners I'd have told them where they could get to  instead I used the old...."I'm too selfish" & "theres so many places in the world I want to see first" lines   Big hugs 

Jen - Thats gr8 your DH is spurring you on with the  ......I'm too scared to ask my DH what he thinks about outcome, he tends not to get too excited or carried away by it all as he sees it as all the further to fall  this time IT IS gonna be different   I'v eno sign of anything either despite prodding my boobs, staring at them in the mirror & obsessively on knicker watch   Lets hang in there & stay sane 

ranweli - fantastic news about your surge!  Are you doing a natural FET? When will you know about your embies being defrosted? I'm parying for them now 
With regards to lying on your back at ET....at GRI you're on your feet almost immediately. Dont think I lay down til I got home both times which was prob about 2hrs later. AT GCRM the other day I stayed in the bed for about half an hour afterwards, then in the car on the way to acupuncture I tried to lie back, must've looked a right looney in the front seat, then I had half an hour lying down at acupuncture. spent the rest of that eveing on the sofa  I think once they're in there, they dont come back out 

mierran - hope your AF shows up soon hunni so u can get started 

lady noir - is sun your OTD? what day are you counting the age of your embies from? I was reckoning that since I had a day 3 transfer 3 dys ago I'm now on day 6 of my 2ww  Hope you're doing ok   

lucky - had a wee nosey at that link you attached...i hope all the embies from you, me, Jen & Lady Noir are doing exactly as they should, its quite fascinating that step by step development guide  when are you testing hunni?   

mrs mac - I'd the monday of transfer off work & also tues but was working yesterday & today, been skiving though so not stressed in the slightest  Day off tomorrow & I'm booked in with Ruth again, she's really lovely isnt she. Are u having the heat lamp on your tum? I found that really relaxing & think thats what put me to sleep  It'll be interesting to see what points she does for my 2ww  Glad you've enjoyed your time off work, hope u got on ok at the dentist yest 

mrs hoopy - keep going with those back up prayers, PMA & sticky vibes luv! Hope you're doing ok, anything nice planned for the weekend?

mr hoopy - it is now all outta our control, hence the endless request for    You going on Sunday? its a formality really isnt it of having to see it through to the end, by no means I am expecting any celebrations, think its over for us so I'll remain calm! If a miracle does occur I'll adopt some polite clapping if I can restrain myself 


cars - any sign of the   yet? mine showed up exactly 3dys after stopping the tabs! Hope u can get stimming soon

well that was a long post!
Away for a rest now 

Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-great to hear you keeping your pma up,iam also sending you lots of       for a bfp,ive known you since your 1st txt so i really wish this is the one for you hun ,onto my txt,yes we are having a natural fet,embies will be taken out on monday morning to thaw for et monday afternoon,within an hour they know how they are,   they will be ok,


sadie-same here as mrs r,i really enjoy reading about frank junior,youll be the mother hen for all us ladies soon being bombarded with questions 

jen-hope you are keeping your pma up,   

lucky-how r u doing hun?  

lilith-all the best for ec tommorow 

ladynoir-how r u? you managing to keep away from those pee sticks?not long to go now,keep positive   

been shopping today and stocked up on the pineapple juice and nuts,also been us the ivf companion cd and seem to be more relaxed each time,such a lovely feeling,till you have to wake up ,will definately keep it up ,

hi to everyone else,sending you all  ,

ranweli xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - I've been counting the days since the day of EC.  The day of EC is day 0 and then you count from there so I'm 9 days in and your right that you're 6.  My patience is starting to go.  One minute I'm convinced it hasn;t worked then next I'm convinced it has.  Just the norm for 2ww eh.  Glad you're coping well too.  There's nothing to do but wait I suppose.  Do you reckon you'll test early?  I'm not - would make me worse!     (for each of our embies! )

Ranweli - Am still doing the brazil nut and pineapple thing. Never did CD - hopefully won't need to now!   for some good results on Monday for you.  It's horrible that we've so little control over what happens.  MAkes you feel v helpless.

Sadie - Am hoping I'm following in your lack of symptoms path.  No nausea, metallic taste, veiny boobs etc etc!  Don't worry about telling us about wee Frank.  We all like to hear how he is doing because, at the end of the day, you and him are one of our success stories and give us hope that the dream is achievable.

Minnie - Glad you're feeling a wee bit better.  Hope that mojo doesn't stay in the cupboard too long - does it know it's the weekend tomorrow!  

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
minnie so sorry to hear they cancelled txt this time but hopefully your mojo is right out of the cupboard  and your gearing up for the next time 

ranweli congrats mrs on your surge  everything crossed that you get good news on monday and even better news 2weeks later      

mrs r great to hear your keeping up the   and staying sane by the sounds of it  work sometimes does help to keep your mind off things but even better to have a day off so enjoy tomorrow

jen you as well mrs   is a great thing and all those symptons your looking for the now will come in plenty ina few months time   

lucky how you coping here is some       

lady noir how are you when is otd hope you mange to stay away from those   

lilith good luck tomorrow hope you get some great eggs   

right sadie my god woman you are all our inspiration and a guide to never giving up it is great to hear about wee frank because it gives all such hope that we will worry about all that soon   and his picture always makes me smile  so dont you dare stop telling us abot him or else  after that rant i am still glad you are the one up during the night   

hi to everyone else hope your all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello everyone!

Well, day 9 post transfer is a killer !
Sadie..thanks for all your words of encouragement. I keep thinking that because I've never been pregnant before that I'm sure to know immmediately, but you and wee frank are living proof that this is not necessarily the case.  

Mrs R..So glad things are going swimmingly for you.     ing that your wee embies are snuggling in tight. Enjoy your acupuncture tomorrow x

cars..I know exactly where you are coming from with the "guess what.." thing. Thiseveing I got a call from my cousin (we're v close), to see (so I thought) how I was going with the treatment. At the very end of the long chat, she said " I've got something to tell you....." Well, the gut wrench happened.   Obviously I'm very happy for her, and I said well imagine if I get a BFP on Wednesday...we get to be pregnant together- how cool would that be??  Immediately went up and told DH, and collapsed into a heap of tears. Just can't control it.

LadyNOir.. been reading your ICSI diary. You are inspiring me with your PMA. Good on you.   that you will be out for that celebratory dinner tue pm. xx

Meirran...How you doing? Has the   arrived yet??

Ranweli..I've got everything crossed for you on Monday. 

Jen....No, ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to report on the symptoms front. The dizziness I had from Thu ET subsided on Sun- Mon. Think that was just down to me lying around so much and when stood up suddenely the blood couldn't keep up! Just my sore Boobs which have been sore since I started stimming, and normal for me pre AF so nothing new there. One very strange thing happened thismorning. At around 7.30 (about an hour after my progesterone pessary), I woke up to some strong uterine contractions... Almost like an orgasm... I woke myself up trying to stop it, but it was out of my control. I wasn't even dreaming of Ewan MacGregor    . No but, seriously, It scared me cos it was like I was pushing something out. Has anyone ever heard of this during treatment? or have I just been depriving myself for too long    

Lilith...welcome to the thread. 

  for now. 
xx


----------



## Lilith

Thanks to everybody whishing luck for tomorrow ER. I am nervous, drinking a nice tea hoping to go to bed soon.

Good luck to everybody!!


----------



## Catb33

Luckyluciana - just wanted to pop in and say that I've heard "the O dream" is a good sign on a 2ww. It's pretty common. Hope it's a good sign for you too.


----------



## misha moo

hi everyone

sorry not been on for a wee while, been busy at work and running up and down in my new car now that i have my new found freedom again 

Feel like i have not been on for years, so much is happening on the thread at the mo, i will read back the rest 2 morrow so i can catch up.

sending u all hugs

misha XX


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. Isn't it nice to see some loverly sunshine for a change!

Sadie - it's lovely to hear about Frank. you give us hope that, despite everything, the dream can come true. 

Lilith - hope EC went well today, and you're not feeling too sore. And fingers crossed for ET. 

Jen, Mrs R , Lucky and Lady - keeping fingers, toes, and everything else crossed for you ( DP might have protested in the past but you know how it is after years of   , it's no longer so much of an issue)   

jen- glad DH is being more supportive. I know i was just v tired but i dont know if that was just the progesterone i was on at the time. you're only on the hcg aren't you so hopefully the tiredness is a positive sign. 

Mrs R - keep rested. You'll soon be able to accessorise that bump and have a real smile instead of that fixed one when maiden aunts tut at the lack of progeny. 

Lucky - i had the same orgasmic experience during my positive cycle It really scared me, as i know they say def no orgasms until your otd. However, i still got a BFP ( tho we later lost it ) so i wouldn't stress and view it as a potential positive. 

ranwelli - good luck with your FET on mon.   for your frosties

mrsmac - hope you've enjoyed the rest of your week off. i know what you mean about the lady of leisure thing. oh well, we can but dream. 


Minnie - good luck for Sunday. I hope it's not too emotional, aand that there aren't any complete clangers from relative strangers droping the not so subtle so when will it be you .It's esp difficult after having a cycle cancelled - hormones all to pot.  if in doubt - thorntons chocolates and a hot bath on sun night is my recommendation +/- a glass of cava and a good book ( i get friends and my mum to read first to ensure no magical one   and we're pregnant moments, but i suppose it's my fault for reading fantasy. ) 

Misha - glad you're enjoying your wings. 

Well, I'm still waiting on the witch. Why is it when you dont want her she arrives early, and when you do she drags her heels. Thought she was starting last night but no. Would be more excited if i thought there was any possibility of a good reason for her not turning up ( you do hear these stories about miracle positives ) but did a   and got a neg so know she's just being tardy.

Went to a meeting of Endometriosis uk last night after my accupuncture. it was on exercise in chronic disease ( ie do some - just what i needed ) and Reiki. The Reiki was great  - just a free taster session concentrating on lower abdomen. Felt very warm with a pulling sensation and tingles like i get with acupuncture. The bloke doing it said I wasn't to give up trying, and was very positive, which was lovely. 

Anyway, DP has fallen asleep on the sofa ( poor soul has a combination of bird and swine flu, bubonic plague , blue tongue and foot and mouth disease aparently !!!! ) so i'd better do some pandering so i get payback once i need hot water bottles!

Hope you all have a great weekend. 
                         
   and       
   

to all.


----------



## bubbles06

good evening everyone (nearly),

iam sooo happy today had my cast off this am and foot feels so much better,still a bit bruised but i can walk again ,

got a bit of a dilemma,my dh family phoned last night and said they are coming tommorow to stay with us for a few days,well as you know et is on monday,all dh said is "we just tell them we are going for a day out on monday" why are men so annoying sometimes    ,iam feeling really good in myself at the mo for this upcoming fet and just   there appearence doent upset my pma,its also hard as no one know about our fertility problems, .

sorry everyone for the rant,i know you ladies understand,

love 
 ranweli xxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - I'll get my DP to come round to speak to your relatives - he's great at the lying part (kind of worrying how easily the lies trip off his tongue! ).  I've got the same probs with nobody knowing.  Am going out for tea tonight with my BF and have no idea how I'm going to get away with not drinking without raising suspicions as I am not the type that normally doesnt drink and she is my pharmacist so she knows I'm on no antibiotics.  Hope you get through the weekend with your PMA in tact.  Good news about your foot!       

Mierran - Yep only on HCG so hopefully tiredness is a symptom - even if it is the only one!    Hope your DP is feeling better and your nursing duties are over!  These men are dreadful when they're ill! xx

Lilith - Hope all went well today!  

Lucky - I am now very jealous of your orgasm type thing!  I want one (for several reasons! )  Looks like you officially have a symptom!  Have you got any AF pains?  I have had them on and off since ET and they're starting to worry me.  Will keep up the PMA tho.    

Mrs Hoopy - Hoping you're right about the symptoms! You doing anything exciting this weekend?

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Ranweli- can you say you have to get a filling at the dentists or something?? Try to stay as relaxed as possible at the weekend   

Jen- How are you doing?? have a good night tonight!     

Mrs R- Hope your PMA is still going strong        

Lucky and Ladynoir , fingers crossed for you on your 2ww    
  
Mrs Hoopy- Roll on june!!

Sadie- Love hearing about frank, your our inspiration to keep up the PMA  

Mrs Mac   

Well AF arrived today        rang gcrm and going in tommorow at 10 am! So looking forward to it!!

love to everyone 

Cars


----------



## JJ1980

OMG I need some major help to get my PMA back on track girls!  I've hit the 2ww wall.  Had AF cramps all through the night and still got them this morning.  Worse than they have been - to the point I'm considering taking paracetemol.  I just have the feeling now that it's all over for us again.  This is what happened last time too.  There's nothing to suggest I'm pregnant and lots to suggest I'm not.  Know it's not over til I get the BFN on Wed or AF actually arrives, and that lots of people have AF cramps and get BFP, but I just know.

Sorry for being so negative but need to get it out.  Have done the tears on DP's shoulder this morning and he is doing so well with the PMA that I don;t want to keep going on about it and being miserable.  He says it's coz I had a big meal late last night so my tummy is unsettled.  Had to explain to him again that my stomach is in a different place from my womb!   

Hopefully will be in better form later!

Jen xxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Jen...come back down from that wall girl!!!
Look at it this way.. you know you've had 2 very healthy embryos put in
and you have a very good chance of being pregnant. 
Don't listen to your body, cos as we all know it is bloody confusing,
and gives us lots of messages, sometimes right, sometimes wrong.
The bottom line is...you might be pregnant, but you're not going to know
until outcome date.

Try focusing on doing something nice today to pass the time
and (i know it's hard) try switch off for a bit.
Remember cramps are a GOOD sign...Pregnancy symptoms according to the large majority 
of women = pre menstrual symptoms,, so every time you get a wee cramp,
just think of your wee embies going oooohh that's cosy   

Hang in there Jen    

Lucky
xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for the wee boost Lucky!  Have spent the last hour reading all 13 pages of the poll on AF pains and BFP in the Voting Room board!    I know I just need to wait and see - but my patience is wearing thin! How are you doing?  Better than me by the sounds of it!    

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
jen      mrs so many early bfp signs are like af so that is a good thing your feeling like lucky said its those embies settling in for the long haul   

lilith how did you get on yesterday 

meran heres an         af dance for you 

cars good luck at the gcrm  today hope you start to feel better now that you will be stiming 

lucky how you feeling now when is your otd  

lady how are you getting a long stayinh away from the wall i hope  

mrs r you been very quiet hopefully cause your dh tok the computer offf you and you have your deet up being spoiled    

well were both off the long weekend     going today to look at new glasses with my mum then some lunch  hopefully the weather picks up and we can get out in the garden hope you all have a great weekend 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

everyone,

jen-as many of the other ladies have said,af pains can be a good sign,sending you lots of      ,not long now to go till otd, ,

liliith-how did ec go yesterday, 

mierran-heres a wee af dance to kick the   into touch            

mrs r-how r u doing hun,hope you are relaxing and keeping up the pma   

lucky-how r u?keep up the pma,  

mrs hoopy-hope you have a nice lunch with your mum, 

2 days to go until our wee    are put back,iam getting excited now,a wee bit nervous too,pray my   thaw ok and we are pupo soon, 

hi to everyone else,

ranweli


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

EC did not go as well as I was hoping. Last time I got 6 eggs but this time I got only 3. 

However, I have to say that I thought from Wednesday that I was not ready yet, I spoke to poeple at the GCRM but ... i will start a thread on that, in case you want to have a look at the details.

Anyway, this morning the update was that 2 eggs fertilised but we still do not know the quality. I will ET on Monday.

I am feeling upset but I know I have to relax so that things go well on Monday.

Love,

Lilith


----------



## bubbles06

lilith-i know you are abit dissapointed,but to get 2 out of 3 eggs is great,shows they are wee fighters, iam at gcrm on monday too for et,on our fet,we will be buddies  ,what time are you in?


----------



## Lilith

Hi Ranveli,

Thanks a lot for your words. I know I should keep positive.

I have sent you a PM regarding Monday.

Have a nice Bank holiday everybody!!

Lilith


----------



## JJ1980

Lilith and Ranweli - Good luck for tomorrow girls!  Will be thinking of you both!

Mrs Hoopy and Ranweli - Thanks for the reassurance but pains are still there today and I know in my heart its just a matter of time til AF shows.  You know your own body I reckon.  Have accepted it already and had my tears so if it does miraculously turn out a BFP I'll be over the moon!  DP is still the most positive I have ever seen him and is convinced it has worked so hoping he'll not take it really hard.  The waiting game is just horrible - these have been the slowest few days ever!

Jen xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning Ladies,

I'll catch up later properly (after the christening!) but just wanted to send positive thoughts to Jen. Don't give up yet. The worry and stress can make you feel worse. Just try and relax and remember you are doing all the good things for these wee fellas. My fingers are crossed for you. This is a horrible journery. But it will be sooooooooooooo worth it in the end.

I've had a bad couple of days. Hairy hormones are raging and I am either crying or shouting. Yesterday was a crap day. SIL who I thought wasn't coming to the christening (which in turn made it a lot easier for me, as she is 7.5 months preggers and has an 18 month old) announced she was coming. So I got in a tis. Ended up in a mess and finally driving over to Glasgow at 3 for a quick shop and home again. No nice Wagamama as planned. Just felt very sorry for myself. All I wanted was a bit of 'us' time this weekend to get over our week and then this happens. Anyhoo, I bought some nice bits to wear today and even if I don't feel too hot, hopefully the new clobber will make me feel better.

Work up this morning to a bleed. Not sure if this is so normal after a cancelled cycle ? Does anyone know ?

Anyway, ladies, sorry for the rant. Just when I think I am all ranted out I feel another wave out.

Looking forward to getting this out of the way. 

Speak to you all later.

M
xx


----------



## JJ1980

Minnie - I think a bleed is normal.  Your lining has been building up for a few weeks now and will be due to come away.  Am sure I bled not long after my cancelled cycle.  Thanks for your support too.  

Read my post from this morning and it sounds really negative.  TBH not meaning to be negative just realistic.  As I said to DP this morning (who was telling me off for being negative! ) I just can't afford to allow myself to think that this has worked because it makes a BFN even worse to cope with.  There is nothing to indicate that it has worked and plenty to say it hasn't so I would just be building myself up for a massive fall.  At least if I am sure it hasn;t worked and then it does, it will be an amazing surprise and I'll be the happiest person ever!  Much better than a bad surprise I reckon!  

Love to you all and thanks for putting up with me!

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

girls I think I'm going to possibly join Jen's club......... 
my insanity is setting in today .....it must be 'Crazy Sunday Syndrome' ....... my boobs which have been sore since stimming aren't as sore now so I'm thinking thats not good , I still have the odd twinges & cramps every now & then but I got these with previous 2 tx & look how that ended! 
I'm also back & forth to the loo, TMI alert   the crinone gel stuff seems to be slowly leaking out small amounts of residue thru the day & it feels a bit 'damp'.......bricking it that when I go to the loo I'm gonna see blood ........god I hate this soooo much!
I am desperately trying to keep my PMA up ++++++++++++++++++    
praying like a wad wumman         

Jen - I feel your insanity hunni  wish i had a looking glass right into my uterus!  Lets try & stay positive for each other, hang on in there 

minnie - hope the christening went ok today hunni and there wasnt any akward or upsetting moments! Bet you looked fab with all your new gear on 

lilith - i know you're a bit disappointed that u only got 3 eggs but getting 2 fertilising was fab.....you're def going down the quality not quantity route luv! Good luck for your ET tomorrow 

ranweli - all the best for you tomorrow sweetie....I hope the big defrost goes well & you get some nice embies put back all cosy, you'll soon heat up those wee frosties, good luck babes 

mrs hoopy - how was lunch yesterday? Go anywhere nice? I went with my mum for lunch on Fri to the City Inn Cafe down by the clydeside.....it was delish!! Thanks a million for all your support &  

lucky - how you doing? You sound very cool, calm & composed hunni, good on you! How many dys is it til OTD for you now?

cars - thats fab AF showed for you, how did u get on at GCRM yest?

mierran - hope your AF hurries up!  U surviving with your ill DH, they always have illnesses worse than everyone else dont they 

lady noir - how you doing mrs?? you've been quiet, hope you're surviving, not long now for you   

mr hoopy - gutless performance today eh  could've at least gone out with a convincing victory but nah.....same old same old.....def nothing for me to get excited about, at least I was out in the fresh air that was the only positive from today! 

well folks I'm away for a night of TV & sky +

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

Just popped on to give a big   to Jen.  The 2WW is the worst.  Every little twinge is analysed and then when you don't get any you analyse that too  .  I have everything crossed for you and   that this is your time.


Ranweli & Lilith - best of luck for your ET.  Hope all goes well and that you have 2 embies snuggling in tight very soon.

Lucky, Mrs R & Lady Noir     that all is going well on your 2WW.

Minnie - Hope all went well with the christening. Those events are so difficult to get through - even though you are happy for them, love the baby, etc, it just makes you want all those things for yourself.

 for everyone else.

Not much going on here.  Just playing the waiting game until my name gets to the top at Ninewells.  I think it will be around October, so a while yet.  

Feeling a wee bit down though.  I've just tracked down an old friend from school that I was very close with (shared a flat for 3 years) and somehow lost touch over the past 10 years.  I knew it was inevitable, but I couldn't help the envy when she told me she now had a 3 year old little girl.  Don't want to judge or make any political statement, but I know she had an abortion a few years ago because it wasn't a "good time" and it always makes me sad that someone had that chance, threw it away and then was able to have a baby easily when it was a "more convenient" time.  I hate that this journey I'm on makes me so envious     Sorry if this post offended anyone - not intending to start a political debate!


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Oh dear, I didn't really mean for a club to be formed.  Supposed to wallow in my own self-pity in these situations I thought, not bring everyone else down with me!    Def a nightmare this.  Just that my cramps have been almost constant since Fri night that I'm worrying.  Positive thing for me tho is at least I'm not on that Crinone stuff like you - I remember it well.  It just makes you constantly 'wet' which does make you think AF has arrived - but way too early for your AF anyway so try to leave it a few more days before the complete panic sets in!     Hopefully this time next week we'll be looking back and laughing about how stressed we were eh!       

Carrie - Don't feel bad about how you feel.  We all completely understand.  Thanks for the hug! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

jen it is time for a  

Hopefully this week is gonna be the best ever! 

       

carrie - its perfectly understandable how you're feeling


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi,
Mrs R........you made me     when you said you thought I seemed v cool and composed!!! I have been completely OBSESSED for the past 3 days. I'm having to drag myself away from the computer and force myself to do stuff to take my mind of it because I am going   . My otd is Wednesday. Only 3 long days to go! I'm desperately trying not to pee on a stick, because my "sensible side" is telling me to try and put everything completely out of my mind until Wednesday, and yes, my other side is just   at that suggestion!! So I think I have this 3rd part of me whihc is trying to referee between the two and just keeps shouting Think  , occupy yourself with other stuff and   for the best. I'm sorry you're finding it tough too. Let's just   that it will all be worth it   Here's some more      for you. x

Jen...I still don't have any noticable cramps or any other symptoms. I'm reading your posts thinking wow....constant cramps with no AF sounds so promising? About the orgasm thing....I had another one on Saturday morning in my sleep, exactly the same.  I have, of course been obsessing about this on FF, and I realised something really obvious. The cyclogest pessaries!! They increase your libido. Bloody infuriating that the one time I'm not supposed to be having orgasms is the one time I feel horny as hell     Maybe I should ask for a prescription of them once my cycle is over    
Anyway, I'm    for you and sending you lots of   and   and hope that this 2WW hell will pass more quickly as it comes to a close.  Do you think you will do a test? 

Lilith...I wish you all the very best for your ET tomorrow. I'm sure you'll have 2 lovely embies to welcome on board and at the end of the day, that's all that's needed for a    

Meirran....still no sign?? I think we should all throw a   party when it arrives  

Ranweli..Glad to hear your cast is off and your wee foot is getting some fresh air again!  Good luck with DH's family. I'm sure you'll think of something. Good luck for your FET monday    

Cars, how did you get on at GCRM yesterday?

Mrs Hoopy...otd is wednesday. How are you?

Minnie mouse...hope you survived the christening today without too much trauma. Lots of   

Carrie...nice to hear from you again. Hope things are well with you.

Love to all

Luckyluciana
xxx


----------



## Cars

Jen and Mrs R- your in my prayers every night,       

Carrie D- I would feel the exact same as you if thats any help?    

Ranweli-the very best of luck tommorow and those little embies get snuggled up in your tummy   

Lilith- Hope all goes well tommorow  

Mrs Hoopy- Hope you had nice weekend

Lucky and Lady noir How are you both doing??

Well we went to GCRM yesterday, didnt need scan or anything    and got my menopur and cetrotide, start them tommorow and then need to go back into GCRM next Monday for bloods and scan, so roll on the next few weeks of , tears, forgetfullness,Craziness, frustration,mood swings, stinging tummy, sedation, panic, sleepless nights and finally knicker checking. Does that cover it GG?   What strong women we are!!

Love to everyone 
Cars


----------



## JJ1980

Lucky - For the first time, I thought I would give in to the pee sticks this morning, but then reasoned that no good would come of it so what was the point.  I won't test til Wed unless my period arrives first.  Hope the next few days go quickly -  a few more of those orgasms of yours should pass the time quite nicely!  

Cars - Best of luck for your tx!  Hurrah another one joining the madness!  Hope all goes well with the jabs.  

Mrs R -   

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Me again - just been to the toilet and it seems to be all over for us again.     AF has arrived.  Probably better to find out now than wait til Wed.  Knew it.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing ok.

Lucky, MrsR, Jen and Lady - our ladies in waiting, lets hope the sun shines on you this week. I have a good feeling this is going to be a good one. So keep the faith and hang on in there. 

Cars and MrsMac - I think you are both starting the roller coaster this week. Hope you are feeling excited and positive about it. And remember the GG are here !   

CarrieD - don't feel bad about what you've said. I have these sorts of thoughts all the time. Sometimes I wonder what kind of person I have become to think like this but I do believe it is normal. When someone has what you want so much your feelings are just not normal. Add on to that they fact that you have been trying for so long etc is not surprising you feel so bad. Its good at least to have somewhere you can feel like these thoughts are normal and we all have them !

Lilith & Ranweli - good luck for tomorrow. There is so much happening at the moment. On this site. Each new week brings more opportunities.

Sadie - I was in a tiz earlier in the week, but just wanted to say you shouldn't feel bad about speaking about Frank. I'm still quite a new girl to this site but I can already see what a support you are to other people (and also an inspiration!). I should be apologising for being so absorbed in myself and not responding sooner. Anyway, I hope things are better with Frank now.

Mierran - hope you are doing fine and DH has recovered! Hope AF arrives soon. Typical eh ? Dragging her heels just when you don't need it ! 

Well, I made it through the christening. Although I did have a blub at the end when my BIL (baby's Dad) came over and was too nice to me. I think he knows about the treatment but when my eyes filled up and he put his arm round me that was it the flood gates opened. Luckily I just sat tight and as everyone else was leaving I don't think they noticed. It was so hard. SIL isn't the most sensitive though and wandered in, shoved her bump in my direction and baby and I just went in to gritted teeth mode. I know she probably thinks I was being a sour puss but it was the only way I could cope. She wanted to move and sit with all the other babies and wanted me to move too. Maybe I'm being childish but I was focussed and doing just fine in my own wee space so stayed put. Anyway, we just headed home afterwards. I couldn't bare anymore baby chat. Much as I would have loved to see my wee niece a bit more, hopefully I'll see her soon in less upsetting circumstances. 

New outfit was good. But Ladies, what has happened to the weather in the West ?!! Edinburgh has been so nice and sunny this weekend......quite nippy over in Glasgow! Its usually the other way around ! 

Hi to anyone else I've missed - Emmypops, Mrs Hoopy.

And thanks again for getting me through this week. I have tomorrow off to recover from the all the upset then it will be starting to climb that PMA mountain again on Tuesday.

Take care,

Minnie
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Jen, so sorry if this is the case.  

But I've heard lots of cases with bleeding which have turned in to BFPs. Keep everything crossed until Wednesday.


----------



## Carrie D

Jen   so sorry


----------



## Mrs R

oh no Jen           

Are you sure its AF hunni Is it heavy?

I'm gutted for you sweetheart


----------



## luckyluciana

Jen....
I've just had a   when I read your post. I'm so sorry hun.  
Please be strong...you never know until wednesday. 
your friend luckyluciana
xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- Am so gutted for you     what a crap thing to have happened. Sending you a great big  . This really is so unfair.

MrsR- Come on girl get your PMA head on. Far to early to be thinking like that. Sending you lots of        thoughts and        .

LuckyL- Come on girl stick in there too. Stay away from   at least til Wed. Sending you lots of        thoughts and        .

MinneM- Listen you moan away girl you have every right to be hacked off this week. Why are some folk so insensitive? Too wrapped up in her own wee world to even stop and think of anyone. At least your BIL seems like a nice guys.

Cars- Good luck chick. Will update list.

Lilith- Welcome and good luck for tomorrow. Remember it only takes one. Will add you to the list.

Carrie- Nice to hear from you. Hope the time goes in quick for you. It hard not to get down I always found he waiting thing so difficult. 

Ranweli- Good luck for FET tomorrow. Am testament that they do work. Stay  .

Well wee Frank is doing really well again and feeding much better which makes his mummy very happy. Thanks girls and guy for making me feel better. I just couldn't imagine not posting on FF it has been such a big part of my life and I just want to be there to help support everyone as I appreciated it when it was me. I know I can't get on as much but I will always be here for you all.

Am saying great big              for everyone.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

MrsR- GCRM EC 15th May 2009 Officially PUPO    OTD 29th May

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  Surged 20/5/09 FET 24/05/09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation  

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09 Started 

mrsmac- GRI  Starting ? 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI ET 14th May Officially PUPO   

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI ET 14th 09 Officially PUPO   

Lilith- GCRM ET 25/05/09

Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Am 100% sure it's AF.  Not heavy yet but no doubt I'll have the period from hell tomorrow.  Will do a test in the morning but already know the result.  Thought I'd pysched myself up for BFN but always hits you harder than you think.  Suppose until it happens there's a wee part of you thinking 'but it might be positive...'.  

Hope the rest of my cycle buddies have better luck this week.    

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Jen              so so sorry


----------



## Lilith

Dear Jen,

I am really sorry. I hope I could give you a warm hug. I know how you feel and I wish I could do something to share a little bit with you. 

Love,

Lilith


----------



## emmypops

Jen - Had to pop on and give u a big    - I am so sorry     But i am still going to   that all will turn out positive - will bethinking about you in the morning  

Ranweli - Best of luck for your FET tomoro   

Lilith - Good luck for your ET tomoro - they are strong little embies and are going to snuggle in for the long term   

Mrs R - Not long to go and I just know this is the one for you   

Lucky - Things are sounding so positive I am really excited for you   

Sadie - Glad wee Frank is doing ok now - he is such a little treasure  

Minnemouse - You did so well at the christening    these events are so so difficult  

Cars - Good luick with the stimming -   for lots of wee eggies for you   

Carrie it is so hard when the rest of he world seem to pop babies out whenever they  choose    - y0ur turn will come   

Night night girls, had a busy day at the seaside with DD, DH and the in laws, all that fresh air makin me feel a bit sleepy  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

hi ladies

jen- so sorry hun, sending u a big hug      

how is everyone else? sorry i have been AWOL recently as i said before its the fact i have a car again! 

hello to all the thread newbies, i will get a wee chat with u all soon.

Well i an just waiting on AF, she has been a no show for the last couple of days typical!   as soon as she makes an appearance i will be on the phone to gri to get booked in  was undecided to put it off for a few months to let my body get 'back to normal' but i decided i would just get stuck in again! 

anyway hope everyone is doing well,  sorry for lack of personals still trying to catch up on everything that has been happening, my god u ladies canny half type out the messages  

i am off to Bed now working in the morning 

and Jen just wanna say if u need a rant or want  to get anyting of ur chest remember all ur FF buddies are hear for u XX

MISHAXXX


----------



## luckyluciana

Well, it looks like it's all over... This morning I woke up to find that I no longer had any breast tenderness. From being really sore to nothing. This is a sure sign which I get like clockwork before AF whether naturally or on a stimulated cycle. I thought I was doing well with my PMA, but now it's gone completely   I'll do a test tomorrow am when my dh is here.

Hope everyone is well.
Lucky
x


----------



## Mrs R

lucky - hey come on you.....you're jst having a wobbler!Get that postivity back mrs!  Think I'd my wobbler last night  The whole boob thing could mean something or nothing so dont read into it too much! Its not over until the with shows or the test says neg so come on stay with it hunni.....you've been doing grand so far!  if you are testing tomorrow I wish you all the luck & prayers in the world    

misha - hope u can get started again soon

emmy - a day at the seaside sounds wonderful! Did u have icecream??  I hope your 'feeling' is right hunni 

jen - how you doing today luv? has it gotten heavier? did u test? I'm thinking of you loads  

sadie - its fab having you on here so its good to hear that you're in it for the long run  would hate if you went awol!  I'm trying hard with the PMA today      Its the bloomin 'damp' feeling which is driving me cuckoo 

minnie - glad u survived the christening babes, BIL sounds like a nice guy! Hope you're doing something nice with your day off today


Things are just the same with with.....on day 10 of the 2ww.....so wish it was Fri.....I'm off today & tomorrow but have to work wed/thurs.....dreading working incase the worst does happen but hopefully not!!!!         
Going for more acupuncture this afternoon so hopefully that'll relax me more & I'll maybe ask her if she can do anything for my sleep pattern.....all weekend I'm waking up about 5.30am....same again this morning, must sub consciously be thinking about it all

bye for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

just popped on before we set off to clinic,

jen-iam so sorry hun   ,has af got heavier,  it hasnt hun,

lucky-dont you give up on the pma     ,the boob thing might be a good sign   .

mrs r-you too hun,keep positive,  

ill be back on later to let you know how we get on,    for my wee frosties,

ranweli xx


----------



## laura0308

Hi all,

just thought I would pop on and say hello.

Jen - I am so sorry AF arrived, wish you had better news.  Hope your DP is looking after you but am sure all us FF girls would want to give you a   . There is nothing any of us can say to make this better but you have our ear if you wanna rant.

Mrs R - keep your      going...not many sleeps now.     for good news.

Ranweli - hope today went really well. 

Lucky - it is not over till the test says it is -  could be anything sending you lots of     .

Minnie - you BIL sounds like a nice guy but how did he end of with her  . people like that are best of ignored.

Sadie - glad to hear Frank is over is cold and doing lots better.  

To everyone else starting the stimming or waiting on test big .

We are just waiting for saturday's GCRM appointment to come around so we can find out when we can start. Keeping busy decorating the house at the moment want as much done as possible so I can try and chill a bit more when the stimming starts.

Lots of    and    
to us all.

Laura


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

I am back from the clinic. I had 2 embies transferred. One rated as 1.2 and the other as 2 (from a scale of 4). Everything went well so now just waiting.

Ranv: How did it go yours?

For those in 2WW i whish you lots of luck and I hope you can stay relax.

I went to acupuncture after the transfer and slept immediately!!!

Back to doing some work in my laptop while having a nice tea.

xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Well result was as expected.  BFN for me.  Couldn't possibly have been anything else with the amount of gunk (sorry TMI I know! ) coming out of me!  To make matters worse I have the sorest tummy ever.  It's not enough that you feel crap coz it's failed, your body just needs to rub it in a bit more with some serious pains!

Thanks for all your kind words.  Not at the ranting stage yet.  Did the whole curl up in a ball, crying and rocking back and forth thing last night. And to be honest there have been no more tears today.  Not even when I did the test.  Just a kind of feeling of inevitability and acceptance.  Am so gutted but there's nothing I can do to change it now so there's no point in becoming a complete wreck.  Am just glad AF started last night and not at work today coz then I'd have been a disaster.

Lucky - You get that PMA back please! The boob thing means nothing.  You sure you're going to test tomorrow - you've nearly made it to OTD!   Best of luck and try to stay positive!   

Lots of love to you all (sorry not really up to the personals thing)

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

good evening ladies,

just back from clinic and have just listened to track 3 on my cd,positive thoughts all the way   ,

my et went really well,was really relaxing and calm,different than the fresh et,iam officially PUPO,with 2 very nice looking 5 cells embies(embroligist said they were good  ),out of our 4 frosties,2 werent viable,and our 8 cell and 7 cell came out as 5's,so happy  ,we have a shot of hcg to take on weds and our otd is 5th june,

love ranweli,

jen-so sorry hun,hope the pain is subsiding,it isnt fair,iam here if you want to talk xx ,


----------



## mierran

quick post as computer keeps dying will try longer one but just so say thinking of you all. 

x x


----------



## emmypops

Ranweli thats great news you are PUPO with two snuggly wee embies on board - will say my    for you - now go and relax and take it easy for 2 weeks  

Emmy xx


----------



## shazzy

Oh God i've totally forgotten - Does anyone know where you inject your booter jag prior to EC? Is it still the tummy area?

Shazzy


----------



## luckyluciana

Evening all,

Jen, thankyou for your well wishes earlier. I am so sorry about your result. I know this is heartbreaking for you. I am    ing that next time you will be lucky. xxxxx

Laura Good luck for Saturday. x

Ranweli and Lilith....Congratulations both on being PUPO    Fantastic news. Sending you lots of      for a positive outcome soon.

Mrs R...thankyou x Hope Acupuncture went well today and it's helping you to stay calm (not like me  ) You're doing great.. I have a very good feeling for you  

Minnie mouse.well done for making it through the weekend. Isn't it a nightmare when people come over all nice to you....!! Still if you can keep a brave face through all that you're doing good. x

Cars...how's your first night of stimming?

I'm still on a bit of a downer today, but thankyou all for your kind words. Trying to not think about things but V. difficult. I was going to test tomorrow am, but DH has a v big day at work tomorrow (as well as the fact that our house extension work is due to start!!), so we've decided to leave it until wednesday am. I'm still   ing that my instincts are wrong.

Shazzy....Yes it's exactly the same as your other jabs... in the belly. good luck x

Hi to everyone else. 

 for now.
x


----------



## shazzy

Thanks Luckylucinda for your prompt reply as i have to take it at 9pm - think the stimms done something to my memory - you would think i would know now having done it so many times but i just went blank there 

Good luck to all the other girls out there.     

Sharon


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 
fingers crossed computer lasts long enough to let me post this. 

Jen - hope your AF pains have settled a bit and you're feeling ok, considering.i know it's difficult keeping that balance between hope and realism but keep positive. You got 2 good embryo's. And you can get flase negs on HPT and 25% of women bleed during pregnancy. I know it's not looking good but dont write it all of yet. 

Minnie - glad you survived the christening. And glad at least your BIl was a bit aware it was dificult for you. 

Ranweli - how's the foot doing? fingers crossed - you're PUPO

Mrs R - hope you're doing ok and keeping the PMA
. 
Lilith - sorry you're feeling down about the number of eggs but for 2 to fertalise is great. Fingers crossed they get snuggled in. 

Mrs Hoopy - hope your glasses buying and lunch with mum went well. 


Carrie - I think it's impossible to be in the situation we're in and not feel jealous of someone who has had an abortion then gone on to have a child. It doesn't seem fair somehow .            


Lucky - hope if nothing else you're njoying yor deams. And don't worry - a lot of people get no symptoms at all but still get a BFP. Not long now till OTD. And I's stay away from the  


Cars - glad you've got your stuff and are getting started. 


Well,thanks everyone  all the AF dances worked - it started late yesterday evening so have appt GCRM on fri 12th june for bloods and get started norethisterone after that. Can't get excited yet- just feel nervous. What if we get a total washout like last time ( only 1 egg and it didn't fertalise? )

Computer really playing up - cant read what i'm typing so going to leave it at that. thinking of you all 

x
xx


----------



## sillymilly

evening ladies

again its been ages since been on so apologies for not being up to date with all. had a quick read and a massive PMA and prayers to those who are now pupo!! woo hoo!!! hang on in there.

As for me well im just going to rant here so sorry up front - Im so hacked off with gri right now you would not believe. I have rang them mmm lets see 10 times, 10 voice messages been in twice and im still waiting on the "return phone call" that they keep saying I will get with my screening date.

How often do I have to hound these people, im really angry..... 

Have any of you experienced this and any advice? I feel like ive just been abandoned now.

sillym
x


----------



## lornam41

Hi ladies,
can I join you?

just read some of the messages and recognise some of you from 2ww thread.

going    Otd Friday and have no clue how this FET has gone. keep thinking maybe 1 minute and noway next.

sorry to hear of BFNs - dont give up searching throgh this site gives us hope when you read some of the signatures

fingers crossed for BFPs 
xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Evening girlie's

Hope all the 2ww girls are doing well, keep positive and try to keep the split personality in check! "think i am" and "think i am not"  
                

hi Lorna m welcome to the thread, wishing u luck on ur 2ww 

sillymilly- that awful, why are they doing that? sometimes think there is a major lack of communication at gri, i will be on ball next time with them as they gave me the wrong drug doseage on my last tx (150 meopur instead of 225) no diff  eh? .  who have u managed to speak to??

mierrann- hope ur computer is now behaving its self 

Lucky - sending u lots of  


well i am still waiting on af feeling really naive  cause i just thought i would automatically take it at a reg time again, just want to get started, also the practical reasons, if  i would have started by now it would have worked out well for taking time off work, and for example i have 2 family wedding comming up and i don't know if i will be there, wheather i should even bother buying an outfit and then having to make up a reason for not going   starting to think i might do a   cause its late then i am thinking not to be daft as it prob just an after effect of the last tx think i am going to do one anyway just to make sure 

sending all my ff's a big hug what every stage u are at with ur tx

misha XX


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a really quick post before i have to go and battke that m8  

jen so sorry to hear af showed up mrs hope you and dh are staying strong toghether they are no words to express how you feel just now just remember we are all here for you  

lucky and mrs r get you     back ladies saying lots of prayers that otd is good news all round    

ranweli congrats on being pupo   

hope everyone else had a good weekend speak soon
mrs hoopy


----------



## shazzy

Sillymilly - i have PM'd you re GRI

Jen - don't give up  

   

Lots of babydust to everyone else.
I'm off for EC tomorrow!

Shaz


----------



## Mrs R

morning...............cant seem to sleep beyond 7am even on my dys off  think my mind must be preoccupied ......god knows what with    

well its now day 11 & I am officially petrified  .....this is horrendous!!!!
I am sooooooo dreading the next few dys 
boobs dont look any diff, only slightly tender to touch, getting lots of twinges & cramps, more frequent than before, face is lika a pizza & the crinone gel still has me feeling damp so all in all I'm slowly losing the plot me thinks.....one minute PMA is booming, next I feel like   ..........   


mrs hoopy - think my PMA is having a day off  Keep those prayers going for me, think I need divine intervention 

shazzy - All the best for EC tomorrow, hope you get fab eggs hunni   Did the HCG jab go ok last night?

misha - I'm turning into split personality rapidly.....dr jekyll & mr hyde dont have a look in  TX def messes up your natural cycle  I was the opposite after TX, I seemed to bleed at the drop of the hat! Maybe you are late for a very good reason though  How great would that be? Good luck for testing & if all fails I'll send you an AF dance next post!

lorna - lovely to see you on this thread!  Bet you feel positively sane after reading my post! 

silly - sorry gri are not being co-operative  Find out who you should complain too hunni 

mierran - thats good AF showed up & you've now got 12th June in the diary! Good luck for this next TX   

lucky - I am far from calm     Hold out til tomorrow hunni, I really hope your instincts are wrong about your result  I'm   hard for us both 

lady noir - you've been quiet luv, is today your OTD?  Good luck, hope you're ok

ranweli - thats fantastic news about your little frosties.....didnt they do so well with defrosting! 5 cells after the big thaw is great!!! Glad they're now back where they should be, good luck for your 2ww & OTD    

Jen - I'm absolutley gutted for you hunni  Hope AF pain eases off soon as its bad enough dealing with all this without added AF pain.....Hope you & DH are having lots of chats & cuddles 

lilith - well done on your ET, good luck for your 2ww, acupuncture is so good for chilling out isnt it! 

laura - good luck for sat's appt hunni  

luv to one & all
Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

Mrs R

Get down on your knees and pray pray pray.      ^reiki

        

Shazzy


----------



## Mrs R

I'm so sorry girls but I think I have officially gone crazy.....I cant stop crying & I dont know why!  I'm still blubbering as I type this.
I really am terrified  I want this so much & I dont know how I'm going to survive til Friday 
I think all the emotions & stress of TX & this 2ww have been building up so maybe its a release mechanism 

sorry for such a down post

Mrs R x


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- If you need to cry , then cry! Theres nothing wrong with it, its totally understandable! We all feel like that on the 2ww because its something we want so much. Try and organise to do something everyday until friday ie lunch with friends, cinema, shopping, nice walk? I can only give you a big hug and say we are all behind you and hoping for a great result friday    

Lets keep AF away!


----------



## Lilith

Dear Mrs R,

Oh no, you sound like in need of a big hug and lots of distractions. I agree with the previous post, you should try to organise some activities. What about booking a head-shoulder massage? Or a facial?

You are almost there sweetheart.

Cars: I am impressed with how good you are with the little faces, I cannot figure out how to use them.

Lilith


----------



## Julietta

Hiya girls, 
                  sorry not been on for a while, very busy now back at work 4 days a week. Just wanted to say hi and send Mrs R wishes and hugs.             Its sooooooooooooo hard waiting. I will never forgot how I felt at this exact time. I too went off my head and the emotions were unreal. I am keeping so so positive for you hun and my thoughts and prayers are with you. Keep busy busy busy. I found myself the day before wandering around edinburgh and ended up in st Giles catherdale and lit a wee candle. I too thought it was all over as no symptoms. I hope your dreams come true and you stay strong on this hard emotional rollercoaster. I have everything crossed for you and not a day goes by when I don't look at my miracle son and feel I am the richest lady in the world. 

Sadie a big hello! Hows life with the wee man? How long are you off for?  

I won't even attempt to keep up with all you other girlies, there are so many of you on this fab thread now. Wishing you all the best.


Jules x


----------



## luckyluciana

Mrs R....try and keep up the    . I know it's near impossible when you get to this stage of the horrible 2WW, but as you know, there is nothing you can do until Friday. It's easy to give advice, but not as easy to take your own advice    I am guilty of that! My PMA went yesterday am cos my boobs got better. Funny thing was they started to hurt again towards lunch time and are back to being just a s sore. What's that all about?? However, thisam another blow....my temperature has plummeted. Yep, I've succumbed to temperature checking, cos I know my normal bbt really well (after charting for 2 and 1/2 years), so keep checking it to see if it's dropped below baseline. Today it has. So I can't think of any other reason for this than I'm not preggers. I just want to do a test and get it over with. Despite this ominous sign, I still feel okay, and I am hoping and praying that for some strange reason it is only a temporary dip. What would we do without hope eh??   Roll on tomorrow am.


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Please get that PMA back Mrs! There's nothing to suggest it hasn't worked so keep up the positive thinking please!  Although saying that if you want to cry then just cry - the 2ww is sooo tough, especially the 2nd week so if you need to let out a bit of emotion then go for it!  

Lucky - Never you mind that temperature thing!  Best of luck for tomorrow!  Got everything crossed for you.  Almost there!   

Ranweli - Many congrats on being PUPO!  Sounds like you;ve 2 wee gems in there.   


AF still going strong!  I honestly think I may be bleeding to death!    Been busy planning and booking holidays to take mind off things.  Got Oz rebooked for October although can't go for as long as we'd like.  Not talked about next steps yet with DP. Too soon.  Like last time he said this was last shot but am sure he'll change his mind again (with a wee twist of the arm )

Anyway lots of love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,not much to report here either,still got the pma   ,hope it stays but sure by the weekend ill be going stir crazy   ,when do embies implant usually?

jen-happy to hear you are keeping busy and your hol to oz is back on,hope you dp is ok as i know you were saying how is was so confident on this cycle,   to you both,

mrs r-come on you,get that pma back, ,you still have 3 days to go,and those wee embies will be comfy,    

luckyluciana-sending you lots of    for tommorow hun,youve done so well not giving in to the  ,

hi to everyone else,think ill have an early shower tonight and get cosie,reay for britains got talent in a while,

love to you all xxxxx

ranweli


----------



## mrs hoopy

hello everyone
thought i better come on and give you 2ww ladies some real                    remember its never over till its over and until then you have to look after yourselves and your precious cargos all that upset is not good for them so come on ladies        or else     

shazzy good luck with ec tomorrow hope you get loads of great eggs    

sillymilly the gri are a nightmare we were always getting the runaround from them until we got a woman called catherine  and my god did i make myself a pest with her i called everyday sometimes 3 times a day until i got her and would only speak to her she eventually got so fed up with me that we got our first appointment my advice get a name and stick with that come hell or high water the more of a pest you are the quicker they want to pass you on 

mirean great news af here and your all booked in the 12/6 will be here in no time 

lorna welcome this is a great thread and a fountain of knowledge 

laura good luck on saturday 

lilith how you coping on this 2ww

ranweli sounds like agreat night hopefully bgt is better than last night that lot were rubbish 

jen booking a holiday sounds like a great plan 

sorry for anyonr ive missed hope your all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mierran

hi everyone. 

Jen - sorry you're still feeling grotty. I hope that you enjoy oz in october, and that you can twist DH's arm into another go. You got 2 good embys this time so ........

misha - computer's better than was but still tending to crash. DP sure he can fix it he just hasnt worked out how yet so i've not to call someone out - you know how it goes. 
Hope the late AF is for a very good reason.

Shazzy - good luck for EC tomorrow. 

Mrs R - dont give up on that PMA. Dont worry about feeling a bit down - we've all been there. And sometimes you feel better after a good cry. 

Lorna - welcome to the thread. Fingers crossed. 

Silly - sorry you've had such a bad experience. I found the royal v difficult to get thro to and they often had a lot on their plates. I think they try but sometimes i felt their workload was such that you were on a conveyor belt. 

Lucky- fingers crossed for tomorrow hon. 

Julietta - you remind us the dream can come true. 

Ranweli - hope you're bearing up ok. fingers crossed. 

Mrs hoopy - cheers hon.

Lady Noir - how're things doing? 

Well, I'm having an incredibly lazy time off, tho did manage to get my car's indicators fixed at the garage this morning. Dropped it off then decided to walk home. I made it about 1/2 of the 4 miles before the skies opened and I gave up and called a cab. Felt very virtuous.  Got DP to drop me off to collect it tho. 

Hope everyone else is having a good week. 
     

X X


----------



## emmypops

Evening all  

Lilith - So sorry i missed u out last night - congrats on being pupo and best of luck for the dreaded 2ww   

Mierran - Hope u manage to get pc fixed soon - its like having an amputation when u can't use it   

Mrs R, Lucky and Ladynoir -   that its an extra special week for all of u   

Lorna - Welcome to the booard and best of luck for Friday   

Jen - Glad u got your trip to Oz to look forward to - I am sure you can talk DP round to doing more tx - just give it a bit more time  

Shazzy - Good luck for EC tomoro -   that u get lots of lovely eggs  

Misha Moo -   for a miracle to have occurred  

Well I called the GCRM today to see if they could tell me where we are on the DE list. I was told that we were no.42 on the list but that 14 of those had already been contacted so we were actually 28th on the list and the total list is about 114 so not really sure what that all means   but doesn't sound like things will be happening very soon anyway - I will however call again next month and find out how far things have moved on   

Night night everyone and sorry if I've missed some  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

MrsR- GCRM EC 15th May 2009 Officially PUPO    OTD 29th May

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  ET 25th May Officially PUPO OTD 5th June   

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09 Started 

mrsmac- GRI  Starting ? 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

luckyluciana- GRI ET 14th May Officially PUPO   

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI ET 14th 09 Officially PUPO   

Lilith- GCRM Officially PUPO    OTD 5th June

lornam41- Officailly PUPO    OTD 29th May

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

I hope that those waiting for ED get there soon.

xxx


----------



## Mrs R

feel so much better for all the   yesterday!!!!! Think I needed to get it all out  Poor DH & Mum were on receiving end of tearful phonecalls whilst at work bless them.
I am just hoping & praying like crazy that I get through today & tomorrow & make it to OTD on Fri  
Heading to work soon so at least that might help me not think about it every 2 secs 

Lilith - how you doing? 

emmy - I really hope you move up that list soon hunni  

mierran - thats good you're enjoying some 'lazy' time, you're right a cry did help

mrs hoppy - thanks for the telling off & the positivity boost 

ranweli - how you doing so far pet? hope your 2ww flies by & you get best news ever on OTD   

jen - so sorry that AF is being so horrid  Thats great Oz is back on the cards  I'm sure in the next few dys & weeks you'll be able to persuade DH 

lucky - been thinking of you & wondering how you've got on this morning  I hope its good news hunni....I'll keep   &   til you post 

jules - hello, lovely to hear from you, hows life with your little bubba Thanks ever so much for your kind words 

cars - thanks for the hugs....just what I needed 

shazzy - I'm spouting out   left, right & centre. How are you? 

thanks for all being there
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Hello i'm waiting on the call.... i think it's a BFN unless they were late implanters as had spotting on Monday night (has since gone away) and had BFN test yest morning.
GRI seem hopefull so will just need to hang on till i get the call with blood results.

Feeling sick!

Has anyone had a BNF they days before OTD and got a BFP from the clinic?

xxx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Lady N,

Try to stay calm until the cliinic contacts you. You never know.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mrs hoopy

lady n
keep postive a spot on monday was a long time away and the gri are never postive unless they can be so fingers toes and everything else crossed for you today 
and yes i have heard of bfn before otd when a bfp is the result     remember your hcg doubles every few days at the beginning and this can make all the differnce  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

ladyn-sending you lots of          for a great result today.

well thats me on day 3 of our 2ww,last night i had little cramps on and off for a couple of hours,i know its too early for implantation so was getting myself   ,just had my hcg jab this morning,just a wee dose as natural fet,

off for a shower,ill bee back later to see if any news from ladyn xx

ranweli, 

p.s is the a day/days when implantation does occur or is it varied?


----------



## Lilith

Hi Ranveli,

As you know I am also on day3, I also got some cramps yesterday but I do not want to think anything. I am doing ok, not too anxious. I guess it is too soon to get nervous.

I went to acupuncture today but to be honest did not relax too much. I booked a facial for next Monday, I will do things to keep me relax.

This week I am working at home which is nice.

Good luck,

Lilith


----------



## bubbles06

lilith-is your otd the 5th june also?


----------



## Lilith

Yes, remember we had EC on the same day. 

Hope you are doing ok


----------



## Lilith

Ranveli,

Sorry, I meant ET.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## JJ1980

Just popped on (nearly wrote pooped there! ) to see how my cycle buds that were testing today got on.      

Mrs R -   for good news for you on Fri!  Glad you've got that PMA back!  

Emmy - Will probably get to the top of the list sooner than you think.  The wait will all be worth it am sure.

Mierran - This weather's a nightmare eh! Have dressed wrongly every morning this week and have been either too cold or too hot or got wet. Am impressed with your walk.  I'll need to get my   back into gear as I no longer have an excuse for not exercising.  Have done nothing for months!

Lots of love to everyone else

Jen xxx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Lady N - everything crossed for you - don't give up hope yet 

Mrs R - one more day  


Hi to all the 2ww'ers  

I had my EC today - all went well 13 eggs    Just hope its my lucky number and that the frozen   survive the thaw 

Sharon


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies,

How are we all doing ?

Mrs R - glad you are feeling better today. The wait is horrible and I'm sure letting it all out for a while did you some favours. Lots of PMA now for Friday, not long now.

LadyNoir - any news ? Hope it is good news.

Ranweli / Lilith - good luck on the 2WW.

Emmypops - sounds like you are moving up the list well. Have you been on for long ?

Lucky - hope you are hanging on there too. Not long now.

Hi to all the new girls.

I spoke to GCRM today after yesterday's case review. Apparently, they think I'm one of these ladies who don't recover so well with down regulating. As my AMH is fine. So after the down regulation the hormones are down in the doldrums and don't recover in time. (Anyway, I'm sure you can tell I don't have a medical back ground given that description!!!) So they are suggesting a 'flare' protocol - not sure what this is but sounds like it would be less of a down regulation. So feeling a bit more positive. I had forgotten though how bad this dream can be at times though.

Off to visit my parents for the weekend, so looking forward to that. Lots of TLC and chilling out. Hopefully the sun will shine!

Take care, girls.

M

x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Never got to finish posting earlier today. Was at baby massage classes then had visitors. 

MrsR- Keep up that PMA. Not long to go now. Tears are a good sign too might be pg hormones. I was like that on the days leading up to OTD. Will be saying lots of     and will txt the big man.

Ranweli- Wee twinges are a good sign. Implantation should take place anything from day 5-10 post fertilisation I think. Don't quote me though. Lots of         toughts and       .

Lilith- Glad you doing ok.        thoughts and       coming your way.

LadyN- How are you? 

Mrs Hoopy- Howz you? Have you been trying to cheer up Mr Hoopy after last week?

Jules- So nice to hear from you. How is it being back at work. That is one things not looking forward to. But got ages yet. Mid Oct at earliest. Wee Frank is just a wee star. If you get a chance go onto youtube and I have done a wee montage. If you search for Baby Frank Wilson it should come up.

LuckyL- Howz you? Did you test this am?

Em- Didn't realise the Egg donor list was so long. Hope you get to the top quickly.

Shazzy- Fab number of eggs. Lets hope the     get there act together.

Jen- How you doing today? Glad you have re-booked holiday give you something to look forward to. Although I know it no consolation.  

mierran- Sound like you doing the right thing and having a lovely time off. i would hardly say lazy if you were going to tackle 4 miles. 1/2 a mile is far enough. Although I bought a cheap pair of trainers today and am planning to start going running. Ha ha famous last words.

mrsmac- Did you get started today?

minnem- Sounds like the have a solution. At least they haven't told you no chance. Sounds hopeful. Have fun at your parents.

cars- Hi how you doing?

Laura- Thanks for asking after Frank. Good luck with appt for Sat.

Lorna- Welcome to the thread have added you to the list good luck for Friday.     and       thoughts.

SillyM- Just keep on their case. Good luck hope you get sorted soon.

mishamoo- Just typical nothing ever works out like you hope. You must be itching to get started again

Well we are trying to get away at weekend. Can't decide whether to risk camping with wee man or booking caravan. I would rather we did the caravan thing but hubby seems keen to camp as the weather has to be nice but I am not so sure am ready for that yet with wee man. 

Well hope the rest of you are all well.

Love Sadie


----------



## JJ1980

Minnie - Sounds like you have the same kind of issues as me.  My AMH is fine too but don't really respond to stimms.  I have just done the flare protocol for the first time and got 4 eggs which is better than my last 2 goes (1st cycle cancelled, 2nd one egg) but have to say I would like things to be even better.  Suppose tho if my body doesn't play ball then there's not much anyone can do about it.  If I have another shot then will prob do the same again but will need to have my review first.

Lucky and LadyNoir - Hope you girls are ok!   


Jen xxx


----------



## margesimpson

Hello,  

Hope nobody minds me crashing this thread, but wanted just to say hello and ask a little advice while I get to know you all - there's a lot to read through!  

Dear Homer and I are going for donor IUI and have been waiting at Nuffield for results etc, but now that we're on the brink of starting, have just found out that they now have no good matches for DH in their donor bank available.    We're considering a move to GCRM and would REALLY appreciate any opinions on how good a clinic they are? Has anyone gone there for DIUI? Was there a fair choice of donors?

I realise most of you have quite different stories, but if anyone goes to GCRM, I'd love to hear from you  

Thanks,
Mx


----------



## Lilith

Congratulations Shazzy!!!! Good luck for ET.

Lilith


----------



## Lilith

Hi Marge,

I am attending GCRM. I previously had a cycle in Oxford, so at least I have two experiences to compare. You can send me a PM to share with you my experience.

Good luck!

Lilith


----------



## shazzy

HI GIRLIES

HAVE JUST PHONED THE LAB AND OF MY 13 EGGS, 9 WERE SUITABLE TO USE AND 5 HAVE FERTILISED.  TRANSFER TOMORROW AFTERNOON  

       

opps just noticed caps lock on - sorry for shouting!

Sharon


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello everyone.
Had a bit of a break from posting...yesterday was a bit emotional to say the least!

Mrs R...day 13........you're almost there! Keep up the  . Hope those emotions of yours are a good sign. I'll be thinking of you over next couple of days. xxxxx

Jen....I'm really glad you've re-booked OZ. Definitely the right thing to do, and who knows by october, you may have something to celebrate whilst you're there     Have you spoken to your dp yet about the next step?? You have plenty of time for that anyway. Just take care of yourself and chill this week.   

Ranweli and Lilith....Day 3 girls. How are you feeling? still early to be going  . Lots of relaxing and  .

Mrs Hoopy and Misha moo...how ar you?

Emmy pops.....it's a good thing to keep phoning hospital when you're on the waiting list. It reminds them that you're there, and sometimes it can save some time. They managed to squeeze one of my IUI cycles in before christmas last year when it was due in Jan, cos I kept harrassing them!! 

Ladynoir.. thinking of you. Hope it's good news.   

Shazzy......great news on your EC and fertilisation rate! 5 lovely embies to choose from tomorrow. I am     for you that it goes very well indeed.

Minnie mouse... I'm glad they've reviewed your case and your have a positive plan to focus on now.   I have everything crossed for you hun.x

Sadie...Have a fantastic weekend. Maybe camping would be fun? Frank might love it??  

Well, I have been terrified to say this since yesterday for fear that I might jinx it, but we got a bfp!!!!!!! I feel like I can only whisper it really quietly, cos it's at such an early stage but fingers crossed this is it    . thanks everyone for your support and   . xxxxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi Lucky,

Oh, this is so exciting!!! I understand you are a little bit cautious but enjoy it the BFP as much as you can, I am really glad for you.

Lilith


----------



## Carrie D

Lucky:

                          

I'm so happy for you!

Carrie D x


----------



## shazzy

Luckylucinda

        

Now you get your feet up and enjoy the next 9 months  

Sharon


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Lucky - Congrats on your BFP      Wishing u a happy healthy pregnancy  

Shazzy - Thats great - good luck for ET tomoro - nearly PUPO   

Marge = Welcome to the board and good luck for tx    I am at GCRM and am very impressed with the way they operate - unfortunately they haven't got me a BFP yet but we are doing DEIVF later this year so hopefully that will be the one    

Minnemouse - Good luck with the new protocol - hopefully that'll be the one for you    We have been on the list since Aug 2008 and they reckon it is about a year so we are thinking it should be July or \August  

Sadie - We are going camping this weekend to Sundrum Castle near Ayr - maybe see you there     This'll be the first time for Emily so I hope she likes it  

Mrs R , Lilith, Ranweli hope 2w madness not getting too extreme  

Well as I said above we are off camping this weekend (just one night   )  glad the forecast is good cos i am not really a born camper - DH has got a portable toilet for me and we have got quite a big tent and airbeds to sleep on so we are doing it in style   

Hope u all hav a lovely weekend and don't get too sunburnt  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Lucky  Congrats!


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lucky congratulations      you both must be over the moon 

shazzy great news also 5 emmbies to choose from when is et 

lady n hope you also got some great news yesterday 

mrs r good luck tomorrow mrs sending you lots of     this time 

marge welcome to the thread we have been to the gcrm and the nuffeid and would recomend the gcrm 1000 time more there care is excellent 

lilith and ranweli hope you both have you feet up and are relaxing

sadie totally no sympathy after all its just a  game    

hope everyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## JJ1980

Loads of congrats Lucky!  Sooo pleased for you.    

Good luck tomorrow Mrs R!   

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

 just a quick post from me, 

lucky-big congratulations on you bfp,hope you are the start of many bfp's on the gg thread this year,       .

mrs r-sending you lots of      for tommorow,  this is the one for you hun,you deserve them 3 letters so much hun xxx

shazzy-fab news about your embies,all the best for et tommorow    

mrs hoopy-men and football!!! ,i myself have no interest,i let dh wallow alone  

marge-welcome to the thread hun  

sadie-went on youtube and had a nosy at your montage,its truly lovely,a great log of memories,you and dh look so happy,frank jnr is growing so fast,doesnt seem 3 months already,hes a wee stunner,  

ladynoir-any news hun?   

thats us on day 4 post et,had mild stabbing pains in the same spot last night again on and off for a while and WARNING TMI!!, been feeling wet underneath and found some creamy discharge in my knickys,not reading too much into   ,but    that our wee frosties are happy in there,  

love to everyone 

ranweli xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks......well OTD for me tomorrow, we're into GCRM at 8am so I should find ot soon after!   
Still hoping & praying like crazy, I honestly dont know one way or the other how its gonna go but I'm really hoping for the best  ......I'll be finding out soon enough.
I'll be back on tomorrow at some point with an update  

lucky - my cyclebud CONGRATS!!!!!!!!I'm over the moon for you, well done....BFP BFP BFP BFP BFP 

ranweli - thanks for the kind words  I'm keeping everything crossed for you hunni  By the way I've been feeling permanantly 'damp' in the old knick knacks for about 6dys now!! I've been blaming the crinone gel  Are you using progesterone support?

Jen - thanks hunni, hows that AF?  Sending you big  

mrs Hoopy - thanks for all the support & prayers  

emmy - enjoy your camping, good weekend for it

margesimpson - hello & welcome  I've had 2 TX at GRI & this 3rd one at GCRM..... I can only praise them high enough, they've been fab with me, we're doing ICSI. Good luck with whatever you decide

shazzy - you've done great hunni, well done!!! Good luck for ET tomorrow  

sadie - hope your prayers & that infamous text does the trick  Hope you have a good weekend whatever you decide to do 

minnie - thats good they have an action plan for next TX!enjoy the weekend with your parents

lilith - hope you're doing ok, oooh a facial.....that sounds heavenly!! enjoy!!

gonna go now girls as I want to try & have an early night 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

Just a quicky from me tonight. As I'm soooooo tired. Had a bad head all day (Maybe side affect of drugs getting out of my system or probably just stress!) and ready to snooze. I bought Giant Chocolate Buttons on the way home though. Tee hee!  

Lucky - many congratulations to you. I was delighted to hear your news. I popped on at work and had my window minmised down so it was tiny, to stop any nosey parkers wondering what I was doing. That really is good news. Hope you are taking care. I can imagine how you feel, but just try to relax and take every day as it comes.

Mrs R - good luck for tomorrow. Fingers crossed. I'll be checking again in my wee corner! 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all fine.

Looks like it is going to be a sunny one.

Take care.

Minnie


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-no iam au natural   ,hope you enjoy your early nite,and      all the time that you get your dream,xx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Mrs R,

Good luck for tomorrow. I really hope you get a super positive result.

XXX

Lilith


----------



## Carrie D

I know it's way too early, but just popped on to let Mrs R know I am thinking of her and     for a great result today.

Carrie D x


----------



## luckyluciana

Mrs R...
I've got everything that is possible to cross, crossed for you today. Good luck and   that you will be celebrating tonight. xxxx

Ranweli & Lilith...how's the 2WW going. Hope you're relaxing and staying positive. Thinking of you.

Everyone else  

Luckyluciana
x


----------



## spooq

Just a very quick post - just wanted to wish Mrs R lots of luck for today


----------



## Cars

Mrs R , been praying for you that this is a great result for you today         !


----------



## emmypops

Mrs R - Lovely sunny day hope u have some lovely sunny news for us  
                            


             

Will keep popping on 

Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quick one to see how mrs r got on                     

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

I hope you all have a nice WE, it is sunny so that is an improvement.

I started to developed some worries on my 2WW. This morning I was getting  . So, I started to look for positive stories which helped. I am trying to get some rest as my DH wants to do some activities this WE. We already cancelled a trip to Oban since we considered that going up and down may not be too good for implatantion. So, we will just walk around a nice park. 

Tomorrow night we have a party, I should manage not to drink!!!  I love dancing, my partner does not, so this is the only time that I won't be dancing on my own or with other people, I think I will only chat with people. 

  

Lilith


----------



## margesimpson

Hello again,

Thanks for the replies ladies. I don't know what I would have done without this board sometimes! I've made an appt at GCRM to start the ball rolling and we'll see what happens. They've very nice on the phone.

And for anyone that's searching.... Glasgow Nuffield are just pants    

Mrs R - oh I do hope you've had some good news. Here's some more dancing things...       (oh and a reindeer!  ) for some extra luck    

Mx


----------



## laura0308

Hi all,

Quick question to all those that attended GCRM.  We have worked out that we are going to be away on day 21 of my cycle but back before bleed could possibly start.  Will they let you do the day 21 injection by yourself.  DH is more than willing to inject he has injected cows so thinks it will be easy and my DS is type 1 diabetic so we are very familiar with needles.

Thanks alot girls.

Love Laura

PS Mrs R I hope your silence means your out celebrating but still keeping everything Xed for you.


----------



## Mrs R

so sorry its taken me so long to do an update girls 

I cant believe I am actually about to type this......... BUT..................


I GOT A BFP TODAY  

I am still in shock but we're absolutely delighted!!!!!!!!!!!!

Spent a lovely day at the seaside with DH trying to let the news sink in!!!!

Its still very early days for me so keep all those positive vibes & prayers going girls!  

Thank you to each & everyone of you for helping me & all the support  I'd have been lost without you all  

Enjoy the weekend sunshine

Mrs R xx


----------



## Julietta

Mrs R, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh my god I am soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy for you. jUST FANTASTIC News hon, rest up mommy to be and take care, have a fab weekend !!!!   


julesxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

thanks a million Jules.....you were one of the first folk I spoke to on here....what a journey eh!!

hope you have a good weekend too xxxx


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-OMG!!!!!!!!!      ,iam sooooooo happy for you that iam currently  ,i had a feeling this would be your turn,                  ,have a relaxing weekend mummy to be  ,

ranweli xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R - I have been thinking of you all day! I am absolutely delighted for you and DH,


----------



## emmypops

Wow Mrs R you kept us all guessing right up to the last minute     I am sooooooo happy for you and Mr R 

   

   

   

I have only just stopped   after that wee girl on Britains Got Talent and now I've started again   

Best wishes for a happy and Healthy pregnancy - we'll be with you every step of the way  

You'll be such a lovely Mummy  

Take care
Emmy x


----------



## mrsmac

mrs R - wow!           delighted to hear your news. Wish you a very happy and healthy nine months  


Have been checking in to see how everyone's been doing with treatment but haven't had a chance to post. Look forward to catching up over the weekend.

Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r mrs hoopy sent me upstairs to check congrats!!!!!!!!!
she told me to keep pc on so she can send a msg herself you both deserve it, i always told u god is a good man, prayed for you for a long time, well done.


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone.. I've just lost a big long post as computer still playing up , despite having a man out to look at it. Nightmare. 

Mrs R - congratulations - i'm so happy for you.  That's wonderful news. I hope you have a safe and straightforward pregnancy.  You and DH must be soooo happy

Lucky - congratulations . I hope all goes well for you,  and you have a glorious 9 months to come. And give your DH a big hug too - he must be over the moon as well. 

Jen - how're you getting on? How's your DH doing? If you find anything that works on the motivation to exercise front let me know, as i presently have an *** the size of texas ( sorry - dont seem to be able to open up windows at the mo! ) 

Lilith and ranweli - good luck. Fingers crossed for you both. 

Lady N - I hope youre too busy celebrating to come on line and it was good news for you. Fingers crossed. 

mrs hoopy / mr hoopy - i hope you're both making the most of this wonderful weather. 

sharron - hope ET went well today. You get any frosties? good luck and fingers crossed. 

Sadie - I hope you and hubby and wee frank have a good weekend, be it camping or caravaning. And good luck with the training shoes. 

Minnie - i hope you enjoy your weekend with your parents. I'm due to start the flare protocol ( i do have a low AMH ), so fingers crossed it works for us poor responders. 

mrsmac - how're things going for you? 

emmy - i hope that you move quickly up the list. Fingers crossed - august isn't that long away. Enjoy your weekend camping. 

Marge - hello and welcome. 

minnie - hmnn chocolate. that's what got me my texas sized *** in the first place. 

laura - the prostap injection i think has to go into muscle rather than under the skin. However, i dont see any reason why your hubby cant give it to you. The other option is to get a dr appt where you'll be. I'd speak to the GCRM. 

Apologies if i've missed anyone.   and   to all

Well, I had accupuncture yesterday. Went shopping for a pressie for my work colleagues wee boy's first birthday 1st. ended up getting him a book from borders. it is so difficult at the moment to buy baby stuff. 

After accupuncture, i met up with a friend for some food. I love her to bits, and she's been a good friend for years, but she doesnt want kids, and cant understand why i've put my life on hold, and myself through all the treatment surgery etc , in the hope of having a kid. How do you explain it to someone? She keeps saying ' you could do this, that and the other with the money' - how do you make someone understand that the holiday is meaningless, and stuff is just stuff? 

And I'm on my own for the next 10 days. My DP's aunt has died, so he's taken some hols and headed down to norfolk to give his mum some support. So it's just me and the cats. The house seems very quiet without him. 

I spent today pottering in the garden. Managed to do some weeding. Then my next door neighbour came out with her 2 month old baby. am i the only one who finds it hard not to be jealous? I sometimes feel I should be a better person. 

Anyway, I hope everyone enjoys this glorious sunshine we're supposed to have over the weekend. And I hope I can actually get my computer to work at some point/ 

X X


----------



## mrs hoopy

mrs r
                       
so over the moon for both    

all us other ladies this is the start of a very postive run of bfps     i can  feel it in my water

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Mrs R,

Congratulations!!!!

Lilith


----------



## shazzy

Mrs R

        

Feet up and enjoy the next 9 months - your DH does know that you are not to lift a finger ??  

       

well thats me on day 1 of my 2ww.  Have moaned the face off DH since i opened my eyes this morning, oh well he's got another 2 weeks of it.


----------



## luckyluciana

Mrs R.......
I had a feeling you had a  
All I can say is                           
Big   to you and your Dh.
 that you have a full and happy/healthy pregnancy.
Luckyluciana


----------



## bubbles06

good morning ladies, 
  just a quick post,

mrs r-hows you thim am,has your fab news sunk in yet  

shazzy,fab news,you are pupo,all the best for your 2ww    

well thats us on day 6 of 2ww,only 6 more to go till otd!!!,had a bit of stomach ache last couple of days but its coz i feel all gassy   ,   that next friday we get our bfp too,and that lucky and mrs r are a start of many bfps this year,  ,iam off to change the bedding and put some on the line,this weather is so fab,might go out later,

love and hugs to all,

ranweli xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Mrs R just popped on to check before I head off for the weekend.

So happy for you. Fab news.

Between you and my friends very sick baby (who is getting better and smiling again!) I am a right water lily !

Have a fab weekend and enjoy your news.

I'll catch up with everyone else when I get back.

Long may the sun shine!

Minnie

xx


----------



## laura0308

Hey girls,

What a glorious weekend we are having only wish I was seeing more of it - still painting     Though will be worth it......and am sure this summer is going to be lovely.    

Hey Mrs R how are you feeling? Come of that cloud yet?   

Hi Meirran - Hows you? Thanks for the advice we went to see GCRM this am so asked the question. more on that in a sec.

Ranweli & Lilith - Hows the 2ww? Going    yet?  Will keep sending you both     and   .

Lucky - congratulations, hope you and Mrs R are a sign of things to come.       &    for a brilliant pregnancy.

Jen - how're you and DH getting on? Just relax and take your time getting over things sending you lots of    

Lady N - Still crossing fingers for you - hope its good news.      

mr & mrs hoopy - Hope you're both enjoying this wonderful weather. 

sharron - How did ET go?

Sadie - Enjoy your weekend away?     to little Frank.

Minnie - Enjoy your weekend.

mrsmac - how're things? 

emmy - Enjoy your weekend camping.  Keep yourselves busy and the time will fly till you are top of that list. 

Marge - welcome. Hows you? 

minnie - How are things with you?


Well we went to GCRM this morning and ICSI awaits.  We are going on the long protocol...not yet sure what that means but we are booked in for our consent appointment on 8th June and told they will go through it all then.  Only thing we know is that we have to get the menopur injection on the 5th July which DH can give me as we are in Cornwall at nieces wedding.  Think DH is quite looking forward to it, I am definitely not     Well feeling abit nervous and scared and wondering how long it will all take but just keep thinking we could be pregnant in 2 months and I can't wait but know I shouldn't get my hopes up.  So we are now going to spend the next month to try and detox and get a bit healthier which is starting with a long dog walk tonight, so I had better go and get my shoes on.

Take care all

Lots of love

Laura


----------



## mrsmac

Evening GG's,

laura - you must be so excited. Great to hear you've got treatment start dates to focus on. Sending lots of   to you xx

minnie - you've picked an ideal weekend for wee break away. Have fun xx

ranweli - half way through 2ww. Hurrah! Hope the other 6 days go quickly for you xx

lucky - fantastic news!! You're going to be a mummy!            xx

shazzy - PUPO! Sending lots of     for your 2ww. One more day closer to otd xx

mrs hoopy - I agree with you. Lots of BFPs for this thread   xx

mierran - how's your weekend going? Hope you enjoyed your acupuncture. Should be all chilled out xx

lilith - hope you enjoy the party. Hard not to shimmy!!! How's your 2ww madness going? xx

mrs R - has it all sunk in yet? Again, so so happy for you. Gives me a huge     boost. Maybe Ruth's magic has helped   Have a fab weekend xx

marge - when do you go to gcrm? Hopefully not long to wait xx

sending lots of love to cars, emmy, sadie, carrie, ladynoir, sillymilly, julie and evry other GG xxx


Have been a busy bee. We're in the process of putting our house up for sale. Been painting, de-cluttering etc. Just waiting on home report being finished. Had prostap inj on Wed. Really excited to be back on the treatment trail again. Have been advised to take aspirin daily this time and after et, have heparin and progesterone injs. Back to clinic June 11th for scan, bloods and hopefully start stimming   Having acupuncture once a week. 

Every other time we've gone through treatment, I've changed my routine, took it easy, stopped exercising, dancing, working and it hasn't made a blind bit of difference, so this time, adding a bit of excitement like moving house into the mix  

Today, been at dance class in morning, facial in afternoon, dinner at mum and dad's trying to avoid my face melting in the sunlight. Not a good day for a facial!! Was good idea at the time   Away to get the kettle on, ready for results of Britains Got Talent. Diversity or Stavros Flaherty to win!!!!!  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

thanks everyone for all the sweet messages  You're all so lovely & I would honestly have cracked up if it hadnt been for you all 

well the news still hasnt quite sunk in, feels so surreal after almost 5yrs & 3 TX's......its kinda like an outer body experience  We are both delighted though!!!!!
Still not feeling preg.....boobs jst a bit tender & still got the feeling in tum like I've done a million sit ups  Roll on all the preggie symptoms 

mrsmac - I hope Ruth can help achieve the same result for you hun  Its not long at all til you get started for real, good luck!!! Wow, selling the house will hopefully take your mind off things a bit. Britains got Talent was great eh....thought Diversity were fab!

laura - nope I'm still on cloud 109    You'll be in safe hands doing ICSI at GCRM  I've now done 3 ICSI cycles so feel free to ask me stuff hunni. Hope you've managed to get a break in the sun from all that painting   

minnie - have a great weekend babes 

ranweli - how you surviving my dear??  I'm really hoping you're gonna be following in my footsteps   did you get out & about in the sun yest? I got 2 loads of washing done & dried yest, wish we had this weather every weekend

lucky - does it feel real for you  I still need to pinch myself & keep reminding myself that it has worked! Hope you're taking things easy 

shazzy - good luck for your 2ww   I'll try & keep you sane  I showed DH you post about me not lifting a finger.....he  

lilith - thanks  hows you? 

mrs hoopy - thanks a million, you've been a great FF  Cant wait til your next TX so I can return all the support, encouragement,   &   Its gonna be your turn next, I can sense it 

mierran - we are both delighted, thanks for the congrats  how you finding the acupuncture. I def think it has helped me this time. So sorry your friend doesnt understand things, its so difficult, no-one ever understands fully unless they're in this awful position, big hugs  Hope you can enjoy some 'you' time while DP is away, spoil yourself 

mr hoopy - cheers!!! God is indeed Good  I'll be praying like crazy for you two now 

emmy - your post had me in   I've never thought of myself as someones mummy before  

cars - hows you luvvie?

well I'm away to enjoy this lovely weather while it lasts

Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

COULD SOMEBODY PLEASE TELL ME WHAT PUPO MEANS  ?  

SHARON


----------



## Cars

Hey Shazzy- PUPO- Pregnant until proven otherwise !


----------



## mierran

Oh, isn't this weather glorious!. Just a quick post. 

Mrs R - how's mum to be this morning? 
I've found the accupunctre v good. I started it to help with the endo as well as the ivf, and I'm a lot better that I was because of it. It's also nice to speak to someone who knows about ivf and fertility probs. 
You've mentioned Ruth helping. Can you remind me about that. It's a spell she does isn't it. How do you get one/ in touch with her?  

mrsmac -Exciting - you're back on the horse!!! it feels better when you feel like you're getting somewhere doesn't it?  I'm on heparin post et too. You had it before?  boy, does it nip, tho aparently better if you inj slowly. 
it's difficult sometimes getting the balance. On the one hand you want to do ( or not do ) everything you can to make a cycle work. on the other hand, you need to keep a balance. . Good luck with the house sale. I have to say you're braver than I am. 

Sharron , Ranwelli ,Lilith - good luck ladies.    

Laura - long protocol is where they down-regulate you with eg prostap to switch everything off first. Then they give you up regulators to stimulate you. it lets them control your cycle. It's the most common form of protocol but doesnt work for everyone. Fingers crossed it'll work for you. And good luck with the detox and exercise plan. You tried accupuncture for your DH and you? 

Lucky -hope all going well for you.  

Mrs Hoopy - I hope your waters are right.    

To everybody else - hi      

Well, my mum is coming over to say hello this afternoon, and going to do a bit of gardening. and I'm back to work tomorrow (bah humbug), including working next weekend. Oh well, needs must . 

Thinking of you all . 

X X X


----------



## Mrs R

hi mierran 

Jst about to head out into the sunshine too    
Where are you going for your acupuncture again? Ruth is the name of the lady who does my acupuncture. She runs the Glasgow Complementary Medicine Centre, GCRM recommended her. I thought that was who you were seeing as well for acupuncture is it not? 
Ruth doesnt do a spell  but she's been really fab & has helped me stay calm but has been really supportive & encouraging.
If you want her tel no. i can give you it

Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Been away for the weekend so just got your fabby news!!!!!  Soooo pleased it all worked out for you this time.  Many congrats and hope you are still up on Cloud 9!       

Jen xxx


----------



## bubbles06

happy summers day everyone,  ,
  i cant believe how fab it has been this weekend,got a bit sunburnt yesterday on my arms and chest while taking my dog for a walk,and went crazy and washed everything and could finally use my clothes line again  ,weve got 5 days till otd and iam still ok ,  is still high,i thought i would be more   this cycle but i feel so much more relaxed with it being natural and et went really well,iam still listening to my cd everyday,which is soo relaxing and i usually fall asleep,only things ive noticed is the last couple of days my (sorry   )nipples have been becoming tender,more so each day so iam    this is a good sign,

mrs r-try not to worry about having not so many pregnancy symptoms,it wont be long till you do ,i too really hope we get a bfp,  

lilith-how r u hun?sending you lots of    for friday,hope we both get the best news, 

ranweli xxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

I started to get a little bit of paranoic of my 2WW, last night I had a dream about getting a BFP and an hour later a BFN and so on, it was not pleasant. In addition, I started to be very conscious of everything I feel in my body. Anyway, I hope my facial and reflexology will relax me tomorrow. I have to say I was doing well, so I hope this was just last night and today.

Yes, let's keep positive!!!!

Yes Ranweli, I hope the best for both of us on Friday.

xxx
Lilith


----------



## misha moo

OMG just had a chance to catch up on the posts as sooo delighted for our   girls

WELL DONE!! SO HAPPY FOR U BOTH MRS R AND LUCKY!!!          
ITS JUST SHOWS THAT DREAMS CAN COME TURE, WISHING U BOTH HEALTHY HAPPY PREGNANCYS!!

Well my AF is finally hear, never been so happy to have my period in all my days  it just arrived this morning, just as i had picked out a nice white summers dress from my wardrope, so i had to do a quick change! The only thing is i am  in agony, feel like i have been beaten up  so i have been on the painkillers all day.

going to call gri in the morning to see if we can be scheduled in for our tx, i   they can

have to go now working early in the morning, sorry for missing almost everyone in the thread out but i will do personals 2 morrow bed is calling

good luck to all the 2ww's 

misha xx


----------



## Mrs R

monday already....weekends always go too quickly, especially sunny ones!
I'm trying to get back to some sort of normality now, I'm sure work later on will have me more grounded 

misha - great that AF showed, hope you've spoken to GRI & have some dates scheduled now 

lilith - I went from real highs to real lows on my 2ww....hang in there pet!!  

ranweli - you're on the home straight now pet!!  Not that much longer for you, the sore & tender boobies is a good sign, I have high hopes for you this time  

jen - thanks sweetie  How you doing? I really hope its gonna be your turn soon hunni, you deserve it 

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

The sun took me away from my computer, so just catching up now!

Mrs R - CONGRATULATIONS!!!            Soooooo happy for you 

Misha - Hope GRI were able to schedule your TX for you.   all goes well for you this time.

Lilith - Hope your dreams have stopped driving you  .   that the dream that comes true is your  

Ranweli, your symptoms sound good...      that OTD brings more good news to the GG's.

Shazzy - How are you doing?  Hope the 2WW is not driving you  

Emmy & Sadie - did you go camping?  How did you get on?  What a gorgeous weekend for it.  I think I may even have enjoyed camping this weekend (call me crazy, but I like my own toilet  )

Jen - hope you and DH enjoyed the sunshine.  Been thinking about you with all the good news on the forum.  Here's a big   for you and   that next time will do the trick.

For everyone I've missed   for us all!

Carrie D x


----------



## Lilith

Hello,

Thanks to everybody sending us good whishes for those on the 2WW mistery.

Misha, good luck with your treatment, I hope everything goes well for you.

XXX


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a great weekend and ive been stuck in work       anyway day off today so going to catch up on all that sun  

ranweli glad to hear your still really  wishi she felt much more   and relaxed during her fet and look how that turned out   

lilith omg the madness of the 2ww hopefully all you nice and relaxing things today will put the bad part of the dream into the bin and only the good part will stay for friday    

sharon how are you doing hopefully this great weather will be keeping up your  

mrs mac glad to hear youve jumped on the horse again(ohh!!! ) the treatment changes your doing is what we have been recommended to do as well how are you finding accupunture was thinking of doing that this time as well good luck with selling your house all the market signs are improving   

emmy hope you had agreat weekend away august is no time away before you start how does that fit in with your sisters wedding 

laura you area  brave woman letting your dh do the jabbing thank god mr h is terified of needles i think he would enjoy it to much    good luck hope you will be able to start soon 

misha hope you can get a start date soon the last time we were in the gri the nurses had been saying it was very quiet that what they were used to   

carrie d how are keeping 
mrs r how are you   i think ff must be the only people to celebrate when morning sickness kicks in   

sorry to anyone ive missed hope you are all well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just back from weekend away.

MrsR- OMG OMG OMG OMG I told you it was your turn this time. I am so so so so pleased for you.           GRCM does it again. When is your scan date? I wish you all the best for the next 8mths. Whoppeeeeeeee.

LuckyL- OMG for yot too. You guys have made the thread turn a wee corner. So pleased for you too.          When is you scan date? All the best for the next 8mths.

Sorry I will catch up with the rest of you guys tomorrow exhausted after weekend. It was great to get away and hasn't the weather been fab. Wee man asleep so going to have 40 winks before next feed.

I am such a happy camper after popping on.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  ET 25th May Officially PUPO OTD 5th June   

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  Starting 24/04/09 Started 

mrsmac- GRI  Starting ? 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI ET 14th 09 Officially PUPO   

Lilith- GCRM Officially PUPO    OTD 5th June

lornam41- Officailly PUPO    OTD 29th May

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r not too sunburnt - I have rather tender shoulders  

Carrie D - We had  great time camping thanks - even you would have loved it as we did it in style - air mattresses, full patio set, small gas cooker, disposable BBQs and .............WAIT FOR IT............A PORTABLE TOILET    

Mrs H - Camping was great ta    Tx is likely to be August or Sept and hen night 22nd Aug, wedding 11 Sep so we'll have to wait and see how it goes - maybe be easier if tx comes after wedding  

Sadie - Where did u go in the end? Did u camp? 

Ranweli & Lilith - Hope u girls are ok? U r doing so well - roll on Friday - I feel some more BFPS coming on    

Take care girls

Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

hey guys called the gri this morning and they are not booking in tx for this week as they said they close down during july for summer hols so i have to call back next month. still in a lot of AF pain today feel like crap  just had a thought as i was typing this out if they are closed next month at some point then how will i be able to call and let them know i am ready to start? was anyone else aware they closed for summer hols? feel down today everywhere i looked today there was a mass of swollen preg tummys and cute babies! sorry for negative me me me post ladies hope ur all well

misha


----------



## cat0177

Hi Ladies for those of you that remember me i haven't logged on in such a long time and i couldn't find the Glasgow Girls forum   i did move over to the 1st trimester but not for very long. 

I gave birth to my beautiful baby girl Lily Mae on 4th dec weighing 6lb 7oz and we are so blessed.Don't know were the time goes she is 6 months already. 

Sadie Congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy.

Mrs R fantastic news so happy you got your    the GCRM does it again.Look after yourself.

Will try to catch up with everyones posts.


----------



## Lilith

Hi girls,

Misha: I am so sorry, you must be so angry. I guess the only positive side of the waiting (if any) if that you get more extra time to prepare, some acupuncture sessions, some exercise, no alcohol and hopefully lots of sun to warm up your tummy. 
Can you not call them back and ask them whether someone will pick up the phone during June?

Cat0177: Congratulations for being now a mum!!!

I cannot deny sometimes I get a little bit   on this 2WW but I think I have it under control. Three more days to go, I should be able to manage.



Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hello luvlies 

another sunny day, its bound to end all too soon  I'll be out in it later catching a few more rays 
Not too much happening with me, off for some more acupuncture later  Boobs are still tender & was asleep at 9.15pm last night....maybe because of the hot weather though 

lilith - you're doing fab on the 2ww, much better than I did! I was in meltdown by now. Keep the PMA up hunni, I so hope its gonna be great news   

ranweli - hows you ma dear??  are you still coping ok? Not long til OTD, I sooooowant you to be typing those 3 special letters hunni   

cat - thanks for the kind wishes  & congrats on the birth of your little daughter  bet she's a little darling, lovely to hear from you again 

misha - I do remember GRI saying something last year to me about a 2wk break in July time around about glasgow fair, we done our TX last year in June so we fitted it in prior to them closing. I think they still have a few folk on hand so I'm sure you'll be able to ring them. Giev them a call to double check

emmy - that was luxury camping, hope you'd a good time 

sadie - thanks so much luv, you were right eh!! I'm still in shock but yeah good old gcrm have made my dream come true  I've still got the test in my undies drawer & keep having to peek at it   They're giving me an early preg scan on 23rd Jun when hopefully I'll be 7-8wks   A whole new worry sets in now  How was the weekend away?

mrs hoopy - hope you soaked up some rays yest. I'm doing good thanks, enjoying lazing in the sun!!!! Its aother week closer to you starting again  

carrie - thanks hun, how you been?

luv to everyone &   all round

Mrs R xx


----------



## sillymilly

Hi Ladies!!

Im just back from my hols there so havin a wee catch up and im delighted to hear of all the bfp's!! Fantastic ladies. Certainly makes me think more positive to all this treatment. I wish you all the best and look forward to hearing how you all get on.

Well after my last rant about the apointment scenario at gri  I finally got it sorted - had screening done and have post screening when i come back off hols in three weeks so Im soooooo excited. Think I then just book a thurs to get started as im down regged already so the start is eventually soooo near - yippee!! 

Oh before I go - im sure there is a shut down as well at the gri for 2 weeks in july im sure something was muttered about that..

Chat soon peeps 

sillym xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Misha- sorry to hear treatment is delayed   

Ranweli and Lilith- Good luck for your otd          

Sadie and emmy, glad you had good weekends    

I had appointment yesterday at GCRM, had loads of follies around 12, 13 and 14 mm, so back in tommorow and reckon EC could be friday     , fingers crossed they have grown another few mm by tommorow, off to acupuncture now! 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi girls,
Hope you are all well.
Misha moo.... Happy for you that AF has finally arrived. I heard only yesterday about the July closure at GRI, but I heard that it was because they were refurbishing the ACS suite. Someone I know was told her treatment would be postponed because of it. I'm not sure that they close altogether, as we had a cycle of IUI last July (even though it was private), the ACS unit was still open as far as I was aware right through. I reckon it's just the suite that closes and they will postpone any treatments whihc would finish around that time, for a couple of weeks?? Good luck with it and keep pestering them.

Sharon, Ranweli & Lilith...you are all doing so well...keep up the   . Not long now.

Jen...thinking of you. Hope you are keeping your chin up and pampering yourself. Have you made any further plans yet??

Cars. Good luck for tomorrow. Hope those little follies have grown big and fat to produce lots of eggies.

Mrs R...Nope, it still doesn't feel real. No real symptoms yet. My belly just feels swollen and just like you said...as if I've done some sit ups. Today I got a migraine which scares the s*** out of me, cos that was the one premenstrual symptom I didn't get last week. Still on cyclogest but not sure if I should wean myself off of them. Have had to tell lots of people at work whihc I hate doing at such an early stage. Just that my work is too hazardous for people not to know. Hope you are feeling well.

Sadie and Emmypops glad you both had great weekend. YOu couldn't have chosen a better one!

sorry for short post tonight.

V tired.

Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there Glasgow Girls!

Hope you are all doing ok. Been out of action due to inability to cope with sun and laptop together. How hot has it been this week. I was thinking about going in to work in my undies (the air con decided to break on the hottest day of the year!!), but thankfully it was a bit cooler today and I didn't have to expose my wobbly bits!

Mrs R - how are you doing ? Is it sinking in yet ?

Lucky - how are you doing too ? Hopefully still feeling good ?

Ranweli/Lilith - hope you are coping ok with the 2ww. Not long now ladies.

Mrs Mac - hope you are excited about starting the treatment again. Its amazing how you forget all the bits and pieces and then the come flooding back again. Good luck!

Mieran - I've found the acupuncture good too. And I agree with what you say. The woman I see knows a lot about fertility issues so it is good to have someone 'alternative' to chat to. She recommended GCRM to me. I'm not sure I would have known about it otherwise.

Jen - how are you doing ? How is the mood ? I know it can be a bit up and down at this stage. I hope you are bearing up ok and that horrible AF is long behind you. Any thoughts for thr future yet or are you just having some well deserved time out ?

Emmypops - your weekend away sounds lovely. I've not camped since I was in the Guides but I like the sound of your version !

Sadie - hope you had a lovely weekend away.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

I had a lovely time at my parents. It was so nice to get away from the 'fertility stuff' for a wee while. At home it never seems far away. I wanted to ask you some advice really, has anyone used a counsellor ? Would they recommend it ?

I'm not usually one for this sort of thing but recently I've just had pangs of stomach lurching and then tears. I also worry about my negative and irrational thoughts. I've never felt so negative about treatment before. As I've mentioned before my SIL is due her second in July. We were married the same year a few months apart, are the same age and originally both appeared to have fertility issues. But as she's managed 2 pregnancies in 3 years hers seem to be well and truly behind her. Its fair to say we've never got on famously but at the moment I feel so horrible about her, I don't have anything to say to her and am not interested in her pregnancy. Has anyone else experienced this ? I don't wish her any harm and hope the baby is delivered healthy and happy but I just am not interested in anything and feel myself already in a tiz and I've a few weeks left to worry. I know it is irrational but I don't like feeling like this. Just wondering how you girls cope ?!! I am lucky that in this case live quite far apart so there is no expectation to visit, just a pressie in the post......but still. How do you cope with waiting on the call to say baby has arrived ? etc etc

Right enough. Don't want to be me me all the time. But your advice has been so good before. And I know sadly for us all that you guys understand.

Take care,

Minnie


----------



## Lilith

Cars: Good luck with your follics tomorrow, let's hope they keep growing a little bit more.

Minne: I totally understand you. But of course it sounds like you may need to talk to someone who can help you to 'redirect' your emotions in a different manner so that they do not hurt you and furthermore so that you can enjoy other babies around you. I know it sounds like impossible but probably we are missing nice relationships with little people in our families or friends.

I went today to acupuncture and got a nice relaxing session. Anyway, that is me trying to cope with the terrible last days of 2WW.



Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone Wasnt that weather lovely - tho not to work in. 

Mrs R - sorry, I've got confused. There was a line a while back ( must have been on another thread ) about a woman on ebay who sells fertility spells that some people had tried and felt helped. I was thinking that was Ruth and I'm at the try anything stage. I get my accupuncture with Maureen at the Natural Health centre. I hope you're feeling good wee ones are getting snuggled in safe and sound. 

Misha - sorry you've got trapped in the 2 week shut down at the GRI. It's not fair is it - we dont get to have 2 weeks off our problems. I wish my work could close for 2 weeks to let us all have a break. Frm what I remember last year they just wont start any cycles that have the possibility of ec during that time - there are still some reception staff to answer phons etc. I hope that you spend the delay having some me - time - tho i know it's not that easy. You feel you should be enjoying yourself but all you want is for the treatment to start again. 

Lucky - I hope your tiredness doesnt get too bad. Did your work have any idea what was happening. i hope your babbies are getting settled. 

Silly - that's excellent news I hope you enjoy your holiday, and you dont get any probs from the down-regging. 

ranweli - hopefully those tender nipples are a sign. good luck.  

Lilith - Fingers crossed for friday. I hope your reflexology and facial were relaxing for you, and you're keeping that PMA in place.  

Sharron - good luck  

jen - you how're you doing hon? Hubby being good to you?   

emmy - glad you enjoyed your break away. 

Minnie -sorry your feeling soo pooh .   I heard a piece a few months ago on radio 2. it was by a female vicar talking about heroin adiction. She said the closest she had got in her life to knowing how heroin adicts felt was when her biological clock kicked in and she wanted kids.  if you were a heroin adict would people expect you to spend time around junkies watching them shoot up when you  cant? I think that , after many years of trying, and failing, the pain gets too much. In an ideal world yes, we should be able to seperate ourselves and our pain from others, but unfortionately that's easier said than done. When you get pregnant and you'r expecting your own wee one then yiour emotions change. I was only pregnant for a short while before I miscarried but , during that time i wanted to talk babies and spend lots of time with other mums and their children. However in the time since I find it like a kick in the stomach - a reminder of what i dont have. And remember, a failed cycle where you get to et is a miscarriage in a way - some of the emotions are the same.  I think it's even worse as she was your partner in infertility to start with. We met a couple on our first visit to the GRI that I've kept in touch with. They concieved naturally and have a 9 month old wee girl now. I wish them very well but I dont have in common with them what I did on first meeting 2 years ago. 

anyway,I'll get off my soap box.  Id recommend accepting how you feel, stop beating yourself up for it and feeling like a bad person , grit your teeth and buy the card and pressie so you dont have to do it if your in the middle of treatment- either someting androgenous or 2 pressies and cards if they dont know whether it's a boy or a girl. Then get that PMA back in place !!      

cars - that's excellent news. Hope the scan today goes well and your EC goes well. 

Cat - congrats on your little girl. 

mrsmac - not long now. 

Well, I'm still on my loansome and missing DP. Trying not to panic as I found and article on BMI and IVF success showing that success rates in women with a BMI under 28 were double that of those over 28. And guess what camp I'm in ( as a clue - it's not the same one as angelina jolie or paris hilton ). I know that I cant loose that much weight in 2 weeks , and would be silly to try, so just trying to eat sensibly. 

Well, I hope it's a good rest of the week, and good luck to everyonre with emby's on board. 

and yes, computer still not working properly or opening windows so no access to baby dust. I'll let DP look at it before I call man back out. 

X X


----------



## JJ1980

Hiya!

Just a quick one to let you know that I'm ok.  I think I just need a break from all the tx stuff for a wee while and whilst you girls are THE BEST!!! and I don't know how I'd survive without you all, being on FF just makes me feel a bit rubbish just now. Thought I was doing ok and then GCRM called last night to find out how things went (haven't got round to sending in sample yet!) and it brought it all home again and put me in a funny mood for the rest of the night.  

Will still be checking up on you all though and will def be looking out to see how our 2ww girls get on on Friday!

Hope it doesn't sound like I'm deserting you and that you understand where I'm coming from.

Loads of love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## shazzy

Hi girls

Minnie please don't beat yourself up about this what you are feeling is totally normal.  I spent years watching my friends have children and sadly i found it easier to distance myself from them than cope with what felt like "my loss".  Then i was blessed with DS and now people pass comment on how he's an "only child"    like i chose it that way!  Content yourself with the fact that none of these people could possibly understand how you feel so what they think about your reaction to babies is irrelevant - they haven't got a clue what its like.  I don't have any miracle answer for you sweetie but one thing for sure - you put it to the back of your mind and put your energy into this journey.  If you need to not be around people with babies that is your prerogative and nobody else's business - if they think bad of you thats their problem but you have to do whats best for you.  When you get the call be as happy for them as you can be and if you need to cry afterwards and feel jealous and mad about it  - don't feel bad.  The couple should be too busy with their newborn to be interested in whether you have reacted "appropriately" or not.  If they know your situation they should understand.  You keep those   thoughts and concentrate on you.  

Jen - totally understand how you feel.  Sometimes you just need to catch your breath a bit and recharge your emotional battery  

mierran - oh the dreaded BMI !!  Mine has been up down and all over the place    I lost almost 4 stone for my last tx and got a BFN.  I've put on 1.5 st since then and i'm about the same weight as i was when i had my BFP so who knows - i think the embies need a nice padded tummy to keep them cosy  

Lilith & Ranweli  - how is the wait going - nobody tempted to do a HPT??  I alway have tested early but this time i'm not going to.

Well i'm only 5 days into my 2ww but i've been crampy today    trying not to read too much into it but as with every other tx i am analysing every bodily symptom.  Hope i'm wrong   

Sharon


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

How are you doing ?

Mierran / Lilith / Shazzy - thanks for your kind words. It really does help to know that others have felt the same or understand what I am feeling. I like the idea about buying the pressie in advance when my emotions are holding out better. So I think I'll do that. And maybe just having a right good howl and eating lots of chocolate will help on the day of 'the call'. I took another step today and called the GCRM counsellor. We just spoke for 10 mins and I was sitting in an open plan office   but she quickly made me feel better. Told me the emotions were so normal for woman in our situation. So plan to meet her soon for some proper work. Poor woman - little does she know what she has let herself in for !!

Shazzy - its s horrible wait, but remember every sympton can be read two ways. Just chill (easy to say I know) and think happy thoughts. Its weird, I'm an only child and although I think I am fairly normal, it still gets to me when people make comments about only children. I know if we are lucky enough to make it once, that might be it but you'll get the usual comments from folk. I've heard it all - spoilt, can't share, don't mix well etc etc. I just grit my teeth and smile sweetly ! 

Lilith / Ranweli - hope you are coping ok with the 2ww. Are we bathing in pineapple juice while eating brazil nuts ?! 

Jen - totally understand how you feel. I've been feeling a tad low recently, sometimes you just need to give yourself a break to see whats what. I went to my parents at the weekend and found it so weird to have 24 hours where I didn't really think of IF. Came back home and it was like a break home. Hopefully you'll feel better soon and we'll still be here when you are ready. No doubt I'll still be moaning away ! 

Mrs Mac / Mierran hope you are getting ready for treatment. Its hard not to read articles on success rates. In morning I read one which said acupunture increased chances by about 30% and another that said it didn't make any difference. I'm sure there is a conspirancy out there!   Is DP away for long Mierran ? Hope he is back soon !

Right thats me off. Hope you are all ok. 

Sending you lots of warm wishes from me and puss cat who is vying for attention !

M
xx


----------



## bubbles06

good morning everyone,

sorry i wasnt on yesterday,was an emotional day,i decided to buy a 2 pack of clearblue +/- on tuesday when shopping to test yesterday morning,well it the result was  ,me and dh were   ,i just couldnt believe it was real,so took the other this am and again ,we are so happy,but also so nervous as after never seeing a positive test in 6 years just cant really believe it,our official otd is tomorrow at the clinic so    the result stays the same,am sure 2 hpts cant be wrong but my mind wont believe it, 

lilith-how r u? 

shazzy-sending you lots of   for the 2ww.

jen-i understand what you mean,you need some you time away from txt talk,just know we are always here for you hun  

mrs r-how r u?  

love and hugs to everyone ive missed, 

ranweli xx


----------



## shazzy

ranweli 

       
      

Delightedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd for you  

Feet up and don't lift a finger for 9 months - tell you DH he has me to answer to if that doesn't happen  

Enjoy this time - it only get better. 

Sharon


----------



## Cars

Ranweli - so so so so so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
    Not been posting on this thread for such a long time but like to check on how u all are getting on from time to time and although i haven't read all of the recent postings was delighted to see some             for some old friends of mine from the boards, Ranweli & Mrs R, am abso;utely delighted for both of u ladies   . 
You have both been on here for all the time that i was and am so glad to see you finally achieving your dream, part of the reason i don't post so much is that i get far to emotional coming on here, i have blocked so much out over the years of trying that when i come on and read what u all are still going through i end up in floods of tears. Postnatally last time i was a wreck of emotions and completely owerwhelmed that we had reached the end of our journey and am probably setting myself up for that this time again by blocking out all the emotional stuff that goes with this IF business.  
Am now finished work and on mat leave as wanted to spend some quality time over the summer with DS before the new baby arrives so hopefully will have a chance to catch up with u all a bit more often.
Good luck to all of u on here   , and Sadie can't believe u are still finding the time the keep the list updated and post regularly, your boy is getting so big now- time just flies in Lxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

ranweli
            you both must be over the moon  well done mrs 

another postive ladies we are defo on a roll       

mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## whippet

Ranweli                   well done enjoy 

whippet x


----------



## Lilith

Ranweli,

Congratulations!!!!!   

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

Ranweli - to say I am chuffed, delighted, extatic or over the moon would be an understatement!!!!!!! 

        

       

well done you & congrats to you both


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone, wow its turning into a roll of BFP's right enough......and long may that continue!!!!

my insanity from the 2ww is still lingering & I've taken to counting the dys in the no. of sleeps  ....well its 19 more sleeps til my scan!!!!!  .......and counting!!!!     
Still not feeling any great difference at the moment.....boobs are tender, tummy is quite bloated, a few wee twinges here & there, tired by 9pm & tmi but now getting increased discharge .....ahh the joys!!! 

lou-e ...thanks for the lovely post  How have you been keeping? Cant believe you're on mat leave already! When is your due date? Is DS excited about jnrs imminent arrival yet? Nice to have you back luv  

ranweli - the clinic tomorrow will only be confirming you're great news hunni!  Its just the best feeling ever isnt it!!! 7dys on from my OTD & my mind still doesnt believe it!  Hey we can be preggie buddies now!!! 

minnie - thats good you'e gonna take up the councelling, think if things hadnt worked out this time I might've done the same. What you're feeling is only natural, I too have often felt the exact same way & it doesnt get any easier. I honestly thought my time would never come & the amount of   I shed was unreal, at time I gave up all hope  touch wood, I'm living the dream now so please try and stay positive as your dream will come true 

sharon - how you doing on day 6 of the 2ww, almost half way there, keep up the PMA hunni 

jen - I'll miss you hunni but you're right to take a wee break away from things  You know where we'll all be when the time is right again  

mierran - when is your DP back? hope you're not feeling too alone  Is your computer still ill

lilith - how you coping hunni?  Not long at all for you now my dear!! I so hope this is a lucky thread & you & sharon get to type those 3 magic letters soon   

lucky - I'm dying to shout it from the rooftops but jst about managing to restrain myself!! We've told both sets of parents, my grandparents & 2 aunties but thats it!!!! remind me again if you've got a scan date yet?  My tummy is really bloated! Its nerve wracking but exciting eh 

cars - how did your scan go yest? are you having EC tomorrow, good luck if you are  

sillym - hope you had a great holiday, were you anywhere nice?  Its great you're sooo near to starting TX, we'll all be here for you so good luck! 

hello to all the other lovely GG's  & of course to our Guy 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Congratulations Ranwelli - so happy for you!!!!

Well girls, long may this wave of good luck continue.  Wish I was undergoing TX right now so that it would rub off    I did an ovulation test this morning though and today is a +ve day so maybe some   will work it's magic!

 to everyone!

Carrie D x


----------



## emmypops

RANWELI YOU DID IT CONGRATS TO YOU AND DH - YOU'RE GOING TO BE A MUMMY AND DADDY    

      
  
     

     

     

     

      

     

Am chuffed to bits for you both  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

thankyou all so much for your lovely messages,iam so nervous about tomorrow,just cant believe we have got a positive and am worried it will be taken away from us,been having on and off pains down there that dont help,i know that its usual for pains,we are at the clinic at 11am,will defo be back on tommorow when home 

ranweli xxxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Ranweli...
                         
So happy for you both.
Luckyluciana
xxx


----------



## JJ1980

How rubbish am I at staying away!!!!

Just had to send loads of congrats to Ranweli!  Fab news hun!!   that you get it confirmed tomorrow and your mind is put at rest for a wee while at least!    

Jen xxx


----------



## whippet

just wanted to say to Jen to please hang around as you feel able the board wont be the same without you  

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli-                 well done girl this is fab news. So happy for you.

Jen- Sorry you feeling so down. I can understand how you feel. After my first failed IVF I hardly posted for a year. Sometimes you just need so time to gather your thoughts and decide what to do next. Take care sweetie and you know we are always here when you feel ready or even want a rant you are always welcome.    

Minne- You not a bad person. I felt like this with my friend Liz who just seemed to be able to pop kidz out. It is hard and you feel horrible for feeling that way but you can't seem to help it. It is okay you wouldn't be human if you just breezed through this without feeling sorry and sad and upset for yourself and DH about how unfair all this and life seems to be. I think though that sometimes it take a strong person to admit that it hurts so much but please don't give up hope that your dreams will come true and although it is difficult try to focus your thoughts and energy on yourself. Do something nice for you like a spa day or some reflexology to relax and focus your energies. I just know that one day we will see all our FF get there dream one way or another.  

MrsR- Howz you? has it sunk in yet? I found waiting for the first scan worse than the 2ww.

LuckyL- Have Pm'd you. Again as above has it sunk in yet?

Cars- How are you?

Sorry folks have to go feed wee Frank I will finish post tomorrow. Am thinking of all you girls and guy.


Love Sadie


----------



## Cars

Jen, you need to do whats right for you, mind yourself     

Ranweli- thinking of you tommorow     

We are at GCRM tommorow morning for EC, suprisingly nervous, counted 14 follicles yesterday over 15mm so hope to get loads of eggs for recipient as well   , will be back on tommorow afternoon  

Love to all xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

My mum & dad are taking me out for lunch today  Could get used to all this spoiling  Then this afternoon I've got acupuncture so a nie day ahead is planned!
Nothing much on the agenda for the weekend, what you all up to? 

ranweli - you'll be heading for that confirmation soon hunni!  Are you feeling amazing?

cars - you'll prob be at GCRM now & maybe having EC as I type  Good luck & here's to lots of lovely follies with good quality eggs   Let us know how you get on xx

sadie - I'm doing my best to be patient for the scan, seems like ages away, jst hope everything is ok when the time comes. How's little Frank doing?

jen - do whatever feels best for you but like I said before I'll miss you 

carrie - hope you had some good fun last night  good luck au natural! 

lilith & sharon.....how you girlies doing??     

luv n luck all round
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Did say I would be back on. I can hardly keep up the thread is going so fast.

Lou-e- Lovely to hear from you. Not long now till you are due. Hope DS is getting excited and feeling better about new baby. Keep us posted. Wee Frank is a wee gem although have been having problems with reflux and colic this week. have had to change gis milk after a 1 and 3/4 hr screaming in pain on Tuesday. Wee soul he usually really happy wee boy which is why I still get time to post regularly and keep the list up to date. Anyway I just can't imagine my life without FF it has become such a part of me and I feel like we a wee family that i would be lost without. I am just a sentimental old fool getting.

Cars- Sounds great let us know how things go. Lets hope you get lots of eggs for you too and that your donor recipient gets a chance too. 

Ranweli- Let us know the official outcome and I will up date the list.

Sharon- Sending you          sticky vibes and hope that the cramps are a good sign that the wee embies finding a nice wee bed.

mierran- Not long now. Think you doing the right thing and eating sensible. Your body will have more chance if it remains stable at the moment. I am sure of the clinic thought it was a big problem then they wouldn't be doing the treatment so         vibes coming our way. You are just a normal lovely lassie.

Lilith- Hows things with you? Let us know outcome.           

Carrie- We were at a caravan at Wemyss Bay. It was very nice and the weather made it so much nicer. We thought about camping but too complicated for a first holiday with wee man. Howz you?

mrs hoopy- Howz things? Hope you got some sunbathing done at beginning of week it miserable down in Ayrshire today. Have you got a date tho start yet? Poor Mr Hoopy must be sad about result of footie. But have to say am not sorry to see season over drives me nuts when my DH rules the TV with footie. Sky+ is a godsend.

Laura- That great that you know when you are starting. Hope you have a good time in Cornwall. We are heading down there on 20th June for a week to stay with friends. Really looking forward to it. Keep up the PMA and yes you could be PG in 2 months lets keep fingers crossed.

mrsmac- Wow you have started will up date the list later as we get everyones results. Good luck for 11th June I have good feeling for you this time. The luck is changing on the thread. Hope you get your house sold.

Misha- GRI always stop treatments for 2 weeks on July. I have fell foul of that before. It very dissappointing.  

Em- Glad you had a good weekend camping I just wasn't that brave. Caravan was great and wee man was good.

Cat- Congrats on Lily Mae well done.


Sorry need to go baby calling.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Just posted and noticed you had too. Wee Frank is fine just had some problems with feeding and colic this week the joys. had to change his milk so will see how that goes. hang in there am sure all will be fine. Have you had your hcg checked? 

Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

I will know the outcome of my test in couple of hours. I did not want to test this morning at home, so I will go to the clinic. I am trying to delay the otucome, I am terrified but still hoping    .

Anyway, I just wanted to thank you all for being there during this painful process. I will let you know the outcome later today.

XXX


Lilith


----------



## Cars

Lilith -           praying you have a great result xx

Mrs R- Thinking of you and hoping the countdown to scan goes really quick, enjoy lunch xx

Sadie, hope the change in milk helps, my friends baby was colic and its exhausting for both of you and wee frank, hope it improves     

Well EC this morning, 18 eggs, delighted!! very sore after so got morphine based tablets, came home and slept that off and feeling much better! Chris, embryologist just rang to say 8 were injected and look good so just need to    they fertilise, shes ringing me tommorow morning to give us an update, please keep your fingers crossed for me GG   

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## shazzy

Lilith 

Good Luck     

Sharon


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
 well its official iam PREGNANT ,we were both nervous wrecks this am but got a positive on testat the clinic and got bloods taken,just got the phonecall now and reading was 115 so the clinic said iam very positive,to say we are happy is an understatement,want to scream it from the roof tops,(but will try not too ).

our first scan is booked  for 30th june so 25 days and counting,i just want to say how very thankful iam to all of you,this has been a long journey for us and you have been along too,you have all been amazing support,  

mrs r- hope you have a lovely lunch,you enjoy it hun,you so deserve it,and yes we can be preggie buddies, 

sadie-thankyou so much hunni, ,glad to hear you got wee frank sorted,can you update the list 


cars-great news about ec,what a great clutch of eggs,,   your eggies grow,and you get fab embies for putting back,xx

lilith-how r u ? hope you got some fab news today hun  ,

be back on later,

love ranweli xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there!

Congratulations Ranweli, another BFP, this thread has done so well in the last wee while. Hope you are enjoying this special time.

Lilith, hope you have some good news for us too soon.  

Mrs R - how are you doing ? Still enjoying being spoilt. It must be so nice. I can imagine how difficult it is to keep the news to yourself too.

Sadie - I hope Frank is doing ok. Its so hard when they are little. But they are so resilient and I'm sure a change of milk and he'll be back to his old self. His Mum is probably finding it the hardest !

Mierran - how are you doing ? Is DH back yet ? Still excited about starting ? Not long now. 

Lucky - how are you doing ?

Emmypops - how are you ? Any more camping planned ? Not sure what the forecast is for this weekend but I'm not sure it is as good as last weekend.

Jen - I would also like you stay on this site. I think we are in the same boat, poor responders who shouldn't be ! I saw Marco this morning for my post treatment review and he said basically that they didn't know why as I had an AMH of around 6. So he'd suggested the Flare protocol for next cycle. Feel a bit happier. I still know there are issues and stuff but at least it is a plan. So need AF to arrive and can then get started at the next one....  

Thanks, girls, for all your comments in the last few days. Its nice to know my feelings are normal and you guys have felt the same. Having booked the counsellor and seen Marco today I feel a wee bit more positive. It doesn't change things but you need to feel in a vague control.

Any plans for the weekend ? We've not alot planned. Maybe a bit of gardening and lazying about. I have Frost:Nixon to watch from Love Film. Supposed to be good and I'm quite partial to Michael Sheen, whether he is Tony Blair, Brian Clough or David Frost ! 

Just found out I've been called for jury duty later this month. This is my 3rd time (wish my lottery numbers were as good!), although I have never been picked. Just started a new job so boss going to try and get me out of it, I'm also self employed so if I do get picked I wouldn't be fully paid. My friend got picked recently and she was on a 3 week murder trial. Not sure my stomach could cope with that one ! 

Well, ladies. Hope you have a good one.

I'll check in later to see if there is any news from Lilith.

Lots of love,

Minnie


----------



## wishing...

mrs r - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!  YAY!!!     i am sooooo happy for you hon, i knew your dreams were going to come true!  wishing you the most wonderful 8 months till you meet your little one(s)...    

lucky - congratulations on your  too !!!    

ranweli - yay, this is a good day for reading the posts, i'm just bursting with happiness for you all!!!  congratulations!!!!       


wishing xx


----------



## JJ1980

Ranweli - Congrats again!    

Just wanted to say thanks for all your nice messages.  It seems I won't be disappearing completely as I don't seem to be able to!  Won't be far away...

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

jst popping back in quickly 

Ranweli - wow hunni those levels are high!!!! Fantastic though, I'm so chuffed for you & cant wait to share all our preggie stuff 

jen - so glad you're sticking around hunni 

wishing - thanks sweetie  How's you & little Ethan?

minnie - glad you're feeling a bit better about things after your appt, Marco is a gem! Good luck for your next cycle babes!!!! Enjoy the weekend 

lilith - how did you get on pet? I'm still keeping  &   til you post!!!!!!  

cars - well done today with EC, you've done great!  Hope those 8 are getting jiggy in the luv lab!! Chris is lovely when she calls so good luck for that phone ringing in the morn 

sadie - hope wee Frank is doing better now after the milk change. My mum always tells me about how I was such a colicky baby & hence the reason she only had me!  Hope he's back to his cheery wee self soon  Not had any HCG results  GCRM do urine test but not bloods so I've no idea what mine are 

off to chill out with DH tonight, cotemplating watching BB....but I know I'll end up addicted despite it being utter crap!!! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM   Egg donation ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM- Egg donation  

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- EC 05/06 

mrsmac- GRI  Started 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM Officially PUPO    OTD 5th June

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- Fab Fab Fab Fab have updated the list. Great hcg well done.

Cars- Fab number of eggs. Hope your DH   are making them into lovely embies. Let us know tom.        

MrsR- Suppose all you need to know is you are pg hcg would just give you something else to worry about.

Wishing- Lovely to see you posting. Howz wee Ethan getting on?

Wee Frank seems to be doing better on new milk early days out of his 4 bottles so far today he has drained 2 of the 5oz which is a massive leap forward. Has gone down in bed tonight and only cried once. I don't want to speak too soon though as it early days but the organic stuff seems to be working. He has been much happier today.

Anyway going to get him up for last feed and then go to bed. 


Love to all

Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Guys hope u r all well  

Sorry haven't been on much this week but been busy busy decorating our rented flat cos we are in between tenants and it needed a spot of tlc    It is looking lovely now so all we have to do now is find some tenants - it is a 2 bed tenement flat in Shawlands very near park so if anyone knows of anybody who would be interested pls pm me  

Right then - business over - now for persos :-

Sadie - Glad to hear wee Frankie boy is enjoying his new tipple  

Mrs R - DON'T DO IT - IT IS CRAP - STAND BACK FROM YOUR SET   

Jen - Pls don't go - you will be sorely missed - and you will miss us too    - who will you talk to   

Minne mouse - Glad u r feeling a bit better - Marco has a way of making u feel more optimistic dosn't he ?  No more camping planned yet but Emily and I are off to Nairn this weekend to stay with my friend for a couple of nights so hope weather picks up  

Ranweli - Thats great that u r   officially now -  

Cars - Wow 18 eggies that is wonderful and really gives me hope for my DE cycle -   for lots of action in the love lab tonight  

Mrs R and Lucky - U girls still on cloud 9 ? Enjoy every minute you so deserve this  

Hope u all have a lovely weekend I am away til Tuesday night (life is one big holiday at the mo   ) so behave yourselves  

 

Take care
Emmy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone - apologies for gate crashing your forum - have my consultant appt at GCRM next month - although have been there several times already (scans / meds / tests etc)... Have cycled at Reprofit in Czech Republic - but am considering cycling (DEIVF) at GCRM.  I'm on their waiting list for DE.... still waiting.... 
Big hello to everyone mini x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

ranweli congrats its official    feet up and enjoy Mrs 

Mrs r please don't watch it you will become addicted and with junior(or juniors ) on board you have to be careful what your children watch     

Lilith how did you get on Mrs   

Jen don't you even think of going anywere Mrs i am on the look out for a cycle buddie  

cars 18 eggs that is great news  hope and    that you get some great embbies from your 8 do you mind me asking what stim,s you were on and what dosage 

minnie glad to hear your feeling better and more postive i know exactly how your feeling last year when we had our chemical pregancy we had told all the family including my bil and sil who asked at the time how many weeks etc anyway after we told them if had nt worked    they text mr h a few weeks later and told them she was pregant and due in december so while were running our mouths off she never cracked a light i was fuming at the time and swore i would never speak to her again totaly irrational i know but he ho!!! so anyway avoided her and her pregancy like mad and never seen her until after she had the baby and we had the call and i spent days        anyway the long and the short of this tale    is we have  another gorgeous nephew whose parents are over the moon and sooooo happy with him that it would be impossible to feel jealous or anything bad about them as they are a great family and although our dream will never change i am happy that they got theres and sometimes dreading the thing is far worse than the actual event  anyway loads and laods of          for this cycle for you both 

sharon hope you coping on the 2ww lots of       sent your way as well

mini minx welcome to the thread the gcm are brilliant  and fingers and toes crossed for you this time 

well what a week i ve had been interviewing for a few postions and omg i could have screamed   had one lady who after telling me she was going to be a granny she was 34!!!!! she then  asked were we stood with taking on pregant woman as she was just 11wks gone and really needed a job     oh how i ve learned to be pc then spent 10mins in toilet    
anyway off to some friends this weekend for some dinner and a few wee vinos  
hope everyone has agreat weekend take care
sorry to anyone ive missed
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone, 

Chris rang this morning and 6 out of the 8 fertilised, and she said they look great so we were relieved, going in for ET on Monday at 1.oopm, but shes going to ring in the morning and let us know how many survived the weekend, which she normally doesnt do but knew we were nervous, she's great   

Mrs Hoopy

I was on menopur (150 iui) and cetrotide(0.25mg), my amh is 39.0 which is seemingly very high so they had expected i would get loads of wee eggs, the problem now is I am more than likely going to develop mild ohss again     Hope you have a fab weekend    

Have a fab weekend everyone xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi, 

cars- thats wonderful news hun,6 out of 8 is really good,sending   to you wee embies to continue to grow,all the staff at gcrm are lovely, all the best for your et on monday,

mrs hoopy-thankyou hun,have been resting,but still worrying about every twinge and knicker checking,sounds like you have had an interesting week  , 

mrs r-how r u? hope you got spoilt yesterday  stay away from big brother,i had a quick peek at the opening show and there are some unusual people this year 

lilith-been thinking about you hun,will keep the     for you, 

jen-great to hear you are sticking around,we would miss you   

mini minx-welcome to the thread hun, gcrm are truly fab,we got our bfp yesterday,hope you dont have to wait too long for your deivf.

emmypops-hope you have lovely weekend hun 

sadie-glad to hear frank is more settled,how ru? 


minnie-so happy you got your  back,remember we are all hear for you 

wishing-thankyou hun,how is wee ethan coming on, 

off to get a wee bit of lunch and then a lazy day me thinks  

ranweli xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, just in from work so popped on to check OTD results) Will post properly later but congrats Ranweli and I hope all goes well for the next 9 months. 

Hope our pregnant ladies Mrs R and Lucky are doing well. 

Lilith - i hope it as a BFP for you too. 

Speak later. I hope everyone is having a good day. 

X X


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Hope you are having a lovely weekend  

ranweli -                 Really chuffed for you xx

cars - hope you've recovered from ec. Great number of embies. Sending them lots of    to grow big and strong xx

mrs hoopy - enjoy your weekend and plenty well deserved vino after that week of interviews xx

mini minx - Hi! Hope you've not long to wait on DE list. Any idea when it'll be? xx

jen - how are you? So glad you're still posting. We're all here for each other, the good and the cr*p times   xx

lilth - hope to hear from you soon. Hope you're ok xx

mierran - hope you had a good day at work. What's happening with you? xx


Sending love and   to all ggs  


Doing ok this end. Back to clinic this Thurs for scan, bloods and hopefully start stimming    Had acupuncture on Tuesday which was great. Plan to go once a week then before and after et all going well. Worth trying. 
Looking forward to Race for Life tomorrow. Have never done it before. All my running is usually on a treadmill in the gym. Running with my aunt. Mum and one of her friends are walking. Should be good. 


mrsmac
x


emmy - enjoy your weekend break. Where you off to? xx

sadie - glad to hear Frank is doing so well. Any plans for the weekend? xx

mrs R - couldn't help it. Watched launch night of BB10. So rubbish but so hard not to watch. Didn't see any night, out with friends from work for food and chat, BUT may be tempted to sneak a peak tonight. Has your bfp sunk in yet? xx


----------



## mrsmac

Don't have a clue what happened to my post. Sorry  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi Mrsmac - not sure... was originally told 12 months earlier this year - but not heard anything since hence I had a go at Reprofit.... will see what the consultant says in July.  
Good luck for Race4life and all the best for this cycle       
Congrats on all the BFP's!!!  
hello to you all and thanks for making me feel so welcome!
Big big hugs mini x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Jen - dont feel guilty hon - you need to lick your wounds , metaphorically speaking. I just hope you know we're here for you. 

Sharon - I hope you're right about the padded tummy bit. And fingers crossed for next monday. 

Minnie - Cheers hon. still feels a tad unreal. I think because we've had so many cancelled cycles at different stages I'm not letting myself get too excited as a survival trait. It used to be I'd plan everything out - potential dates ec and et - but trying not to think about it this time. It wont last. 
We were sent to see the coucilor after my last ec at the GRI when I heard what was said in the OR, that there was only 1 (immature) egg, and I burst into tears and wouldnt stop crying. We found her really nice.She made me feel normal, as if I wasnt a freak, but someone that was in an awful situation and that I was actually dealing with it quite well.  If we dont get any embryos this time, we're going to go back to her and talk over DE/adoption. 
I hope that your jury duty goes ok. It's worth a try writing to them, tho they never send replys. And I hope the flare protocol gets us those eggs. 

lou-e - congrats on your 2 miracles. Hope all goes well during the rest of your pregnancy, and your DS enjoys having a wee brother/sister. 


Mrs R - how're you doing missus? enjoying your weekend? The discharge bit sounds a bit yeuky!!!!Keeping fingers crossed for your scan in 19 sleeps. Lets see some picys of little heartbeats. 
DP away till monday . Miss him sooo much. It's actually quite good in a way - reminds you how much you love them. Tho didnt love him so much when he phoned at 12.30 am on fri morning having been at the pub. So much for not drinking in preperation for our IVF!!!
And computer still poorly - takes 10 mins to boot up and the R button on the mouse wont work so I cant open the window with all the groovy emotions on it. Waiting till DP gets back as he's around afternoons and better with computers. If he cant fix it we'll get man back out . 

Sadie - Cheers hon. hope wee frank's tum doing ok, and the new milk is helping. 

Cars - conratulations - 6 out of 8 is great. I hope they all make it thro the night. Good luck for monday. I wonder what your tunes will be?  

Ranweli - excellent 115 is a good result. Fingers crossed it keeps going up. 

wishing - I hope ethan is growing well, and you're getting some sleep. 

emmy - hope you enjoy nairn. It's a lovely area. 

mini minx - hello and welcome. this is a very friendly thread - the ladies all made me feel very welcome. My uterine lining prob is the oposite of yours - i kept getting cycles cancelled as it was too thick!. You  heard about the use of viagra to thicken up uterine lining, as well as the oestrogen? 
And well done on the weight loss.  

Mrs Hoopy - hope you and Mr Hoopy enjoy the good company and the vinos this weekend. Wont be that much longer before you'll be off the booze !!

mrsmac - good luck for thurs - not long now. and i'm glad i'm not the only one who sometimes doesnt get on with these computers.Good luck for the Race for Life tomorrow, and congrats on doing it. 

Well, another day , another dollar. Work was busy , but went ok. Working again tomorrow , but not till 11.30 so get a long lie. My next day off is friday, when I've  got the GCRM for bloods for progesterone to check if i've ovulated before i start the norethisterone. They dont normally do this but last time i was on norethisterone my uterine lining went from 8.something mm to 23 mm , when they want it less than 7. They have no idea why but it's pos that i hadnt ovulated that month so going to check that out 1st. 

Only 2 days till DP is back. 

well, going to spend the rest of the evening curled up on the sofa reading a tacky thriller - good bit of escapist nonsense. Cant bring myself to watch BB I'm afraid - never have. same with soaps. Each to their own drug of choice!!

Sending lots of         to everyone. 

X X X


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

I got a BFN yesterday. Needless to say that we are terribly sad. I cannot say anything else now.

Thanks for your suppoor

Lilith


----------



## bubbles06

lilith-iam so sorry hun,  remember we are here for you when you are ready


----------



## mrsmac

lilth - really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you both. Take care of each other  


mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Lilith - I'm so sorry hon.    you and DH take care of each other.   thinking of you both
x x x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Lilith - so sorry honey     its so darn hard.  Big hugs to you and DH.  x x

Mierran - lining normally ok - it was the clomid last time that caused the thin lining - for DE IVF it was 10mm... Thanks for the advice though, something to think about just in case x 

Big hugs mini x


----------



## JJ1980

Lilith - So sorry hun!  Know exactly how you are feeling so here if you need to 'chat'.  

Cars - BEst of luck for tomorrow!       

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Lilith- I am so sorry, take care


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lilith- So sorry honey. Take care and spend time close to DH.      we are here for you.

Em- Hope you having fun at your friends. Wee Frank getting on like a wee champ with his new milk. Wish I had changed it ages ago but didn't know what to choose. GP was spot on.

Mini Minx- Welcome to the thread I will add you to the list we really are a lovely wee family to join. My DS was born from DE at GRI from a known donor my dear SIL so good luck with GCRM they certainly have had a lot of success. 

Mrs Hoopy- Hope dinner with friends was nice and you not too hungover. We have just got our plans passed by the engineer for our loft and once that is done we are going to change our exisiting bedroom into a dining room. Can't wait as I just love cooking and playing hostess it will be fab to get use of my dining room table that wee got for a wedding pressie 5yrs ago from mum amd dad. It has been collecting dust since as we had no where to put it.

cars- Fab news about your embies. Sounding great good luck for ET. This will be the one.

Ranweli- Thanks hon. Am doing okay have been quite tired and worried about wee Frank but he is doing much better since Wednesday. We were out for dinner last night for my dad's 60th Birthday and Frank was staying at his other Gran and Papa's. I was a bit stressed about him going because of how he had been earlier in the week but I phoned last night and this am and he has been a wee star. I know it will do me and DH good to have some time to ourselves too and they just love him to death. Have a wee bit of a hangover though.     . Hope you are resting but knowing how I felt I could have slept all the time. Has it sunk in yet?

mrsmac- Good luck for today and hope you not too knacked after run. Sound like everything on track for starting. We went and visited some friends yesterday as they hadn't met Frank jnr yet then we were out for dinner for dad's 60th. Wee man stayed at his gran and papa's and good job as I have a hangover. But thought I would take the time to catch up on here as he has his last lot of jabs on Tues and may not get much time to do long posts this week. Let us know how clinic goes.

mierran- No probs. Wee Frank jnr is doing fine. The change of milk this week seems to have done the trick and has uped from 3-4oz per feed to 4-5oz so hopefully we will make better progress. The paediatrician wants to r/v his progress in a couple of months and the health visitors are keeping a close eye on him. Just hope his jans this week don't upset him too much.

Well folk we are off to Cornwall on holiday from the 19th of June. Going to stay with some friends so am looking forward to that. We are planning to go to Rick Stein's Restaurant at Padstow for lunch and to Jamies Olivers 15 so we are going to treat ourselves. Also going to go to Tate Gallery in St Ives and see if we can have cream teas too. So Probably will come back the size of a mini elephant but hey ho. We have bought roof bars and box for car as it will be a mini flitting going on holiday. 

Anyway. Hope you are al having a relaxing day. I am heading for a hot bath with my Closer mag and then pick up wee man.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- EC 05/06 

mrsmac- GRI  Started 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## shazzy

Lilith 

So sorry hunni    

Be good to yourself just now and cry all the tears you need to, shout scream - whatever. 

Sharon


----------



## shazzy

Hi Girls

So many personals and so little time - 


mierran - hope you enjoyed your evening in - i love night like that.

mrsmac - wow race for life - i am so unfit, i couldn't run to the end of the street  

Cars  - good luck with ET tomorrow

Raniwell & ******* - still on cloud 9 ??

I was away seeing Take That in Sunderland last night - it was brilliant    Stayed with my friend who lives down there.  Was a bit paranoid about anyone squashing my wee embies so made sure i had plenty of space around me and didn't do any mad dancing - just hope the embies liked the music. For all my other 2ww's i  have been really careful what i done and was a bit paranoid about cutting the grass or lifting anything weighing more that an ounce and i still got BPN's so i thought - to hell with it - i'm going to take that ( and i cut the grass last week) Due to test on Thursday - Have early AM appointment.  Had lots of cramp last week but that has stopped a bit so not sure whats going on - fed up with the constant knicker checking!  AF came the day before my OTD last time so      she stays away this time.      

Sharon


----------



## luckyluciana

Goodevening ladies.....

Lilith...  I am so sorry about your BFN. Make sure you spoil yourself. Do something special with your dh and know that we are all here for you.

Cars.... well done with your 6 out of 8. that's brill. Hope all goes well for you on is it Monday??    

Meirran - good luck at GCRM on Friday. Won't be long now til your cycle begins?? I'll be    ing for you.

Mrs Mac...How did your race for life go?? You are very energetic!! Still.. good to keep fit before you start stimming. I have never felt so unfit as I do now, cos I stopped exercising on May 1st when my stims began. My acupuncturist told me I couldn't do ANYTHING, even  my yoga during stims or 2WW, and I missed it so much!! Now I'm just starting to do some walking again. We went to inversnaid today and walked north on the west highland way for around an hour. It was so lovely.   

Sadie..your holiday in cornwall sounds perfect!! Can I come??  

Shazzy...hang on in there. OTD will be here soon.. is it Thursday??

Misha moo....what's happening with you? You're quiet these days.

Me? - Still terrified that we're only at the 3 week stage and there's such a long way to go til we're in a "safer zone". My 1st scan is on 25th june. Still don't have many symptoms at all...just breast tenderness and unbearable friskiness! I think the novelty of me feeling this way has worn off for dh now and he's starting to run    Still...I'm feeling fine. Can't complain about anything at all. Just lucky to be here and lucky to have you lot to talk to  

Luckyluciana
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

LuckyL- Good for you with the friskiness it was the last thing I was interested in and DH was so scared to even go there, he said took long enough to get baby in there didn't want to poke it out      . Anyway we are back on track now that wee man is here. Don't worry too much about symptoms you may regret saying that as at around the 6-7 weeks mark that when my nausea kicked in. Before that I really didn't have many at all. I just found waiting for the scan worse than the 2ww. But the worrying never really stops until the baby is in your arms and then you have all sorts of other worries. Anyway enough of me blabbering on. So looking forward to hol in Cornwall and just hope wee man gets on okay. Am sure he will. You could come on hol but may need to put you in the roof box as think we will struggle for space.        .

MrsR- How you getting on? 

Love Sadie


----------



## mierran

Sadie - hope you're recovering from the hangover. How's DH's head? I hope you enjoy yourself in cornwall. I spent a lot of time devon/cornwall area summer hols as a kid - those cream teas are divine. also the icecream cones coated in clotted cream. you can feel your hips expanding but, boy, does it taste good. we had a v good tea at a strange octagonal house ( sorry , cant remember the name ). I hope you have good weather. And I hope Frank's jags go ok on tues, and it's not too sore for him. glad the organic milk has helped his tum. 

Sharon- i's doing the no-af    at the mo for you. I'm sure your wee embys will have had fun at take that. And good luck for thurs - fingers crossed. And i'm with you on the race for life thing. so impressed with those who've done it. 

mrsmac - how're the muscles doing? 

cars - good luck for tomorrow. and i hope you get some frosties too.

lucky - hope you keep feeling well. and poor DH - you'll wear the poor man out. 

mrs r - hope you're doing well too.  

Jen - how're you doing hon? 

Lilith - Hope your as ok as you can be  

mini - hope it's not too long a wait for you. 


well, got another 2am phone call from a v drunken DP.   Not too happy especially as i had probs getting to sleep last night and couldnt drop back off till about 5am, so was a bit of a zombie at work. At least that's another working weekend over and i'm off next weekend. And on the countdown to fri.     

Did a blood test to check for allergies ( been a bit funny with bread since my bowel resection and wanted to check it ) .am sooo relieved - came back all clear so i dont need to give up my fruit and fibre for breakfast ( tried optivita - its yeuky ) 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you've had a great w/e and have a fab week.


----------



## Lilith

Hi girls,

Thanks for your messages. I am trying to recover. We had some friends for dinner and I have to say I just found it difficult. Anyway, at the moment I do not want to think too much. I am between upset and sad.

Cars: Good luck for tomorow!!!

Sharon: I hope you are doing ok, you only have four more days, I will keep sending you positive vibes.

  

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hi everyone 

hope you all had a good weekend, I'd a nice quiet time with DH  Fri night watched TV, Saturday went out & done a spot of shopping & DH took me for a nice lunch, went to visit friends sat night & yesterday we or rather DH, done loads of housework  and then we treated ourselves to a nice chinese takeaway in time for the Apprentice final! 

I'm feeling ok, jst the same really.....bit more tired, sore & heavy feeling boobs, increased discharge, bloated tummy , a few aches & twinges and depending what I eat I'm sometimes having heartburn. I know its sad & I may regret saying this but I'd luv to wake up feeling nauseaous  I think in a funny way it'd give me some reasssurance 

Anyway enough of my babbling 

lilith - hey sweetie I'm so so sorry  Its such a horrible time & nothing anyone says will make you feel better. Spend as much time with DH as possible, I really think crying, cuddles & rants helped me greatly to handle things the first two times. Thinking of you lots  

mierran - glad your Dh is home soon, think you'll need to detox him   Glad your allergy tests all came back clear  Good luck for your appt on fri 

sadie - oooh cornwall, that sounds fab!!  You'll need to tell me all about it when you get back! We're going to holiday in UK this year, prob Aug time & cornwall has been mentioned so interesting to hear how you get on! Glad you'd a nice time for your dad's 60th despite the hangover, never learn do we  Bet Frank got spoile at his other grans 

mrs mac - how did the race for life go? bet it was fun!!! Hope you're not too sore afterwards!!!! I have to say I've given in & have began viewing BB....i'm warming slightly to some of them 
Good luck for thurs appt, hope you'll be jabbing soon 

ranweli - PM'd you back hunni 

cars - that was fab news you had 6 out of 8 fertilising!  Well done!!!! Hope they done really well over the weekend & you've got a great selection to choose from today  Good luck for your ET, you'll be PUPO when you next post.....loadsaluv xx  

mrs hoopy - Its official, I'm a BB addict already.....how pathetic eh  How was your weekend  Hope you sunk some vino for me  Hows Mr H He's been quiet  

miniminx - welcome to the thread!  GCRM are just fab, hope they make your dreams come true 

emmy - hope you're having a great weekend away, been anywhere exciting  Hope you've had a great time!!

well thats all for me for now, off to surf the net for a holiday deal for my mum & dad

luv Mrs R xx


lucky - friskiness is not something I have worse luck!!!  DH would be delighted  Its so hard when we're so early on isnt it, have you told anyone else yet? I cant wait to spill the beans, dont know how I've managed to stay   You're further on babes than 3wks.....they add on the 2wks we 'miss' from not having had a period cos normally they work out how many weeks preg from date of last period but since we're different they add two weeks on for us so you're prob almost 6wks  I think I'm right in saying that 

shazzy - only 3sleeps hunni til otd, I'm really rooting for you & hope its the best news ever!!!!   Are you doing HPT or jst letting clinic test for you? Hope that evil witch stays away if she knows whats good for her!!  Good luck


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quick one from me
lilith i am so sorry  as the others have said stay close to your dh and cry as muxh tears as poss    

cars good luck today pupo at long last 
hope everyone else is well and had  agood weekend  

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## shazzy

Only on for a mo as i have a "bug".  Woke up at 1am feeling really sick and then spent the rest of the night between having my head down the pan and my botty on it!    Feel as weak as a kitten and can't even keep a sip of water down.  I put in my pessary this morning and the exertion of being sick 5 mins later forced it back out!   Really hope thats all that has been forced out         Just think this can't be good for the wee embies and as well as feeling terrible i'm really worried  . I had really sore heavy feeling boobs up until this morning now they feel normal again  

I'm one pessary short now - only have enough until Wed AM and don't test until Thur AM - do you think it will make a difference?

Back to bed for me.

Sharon


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
did you all have a nice weekend ,i felt all i did was sleep ,last few days have been feelinng so tired and sorry tmi!!! my nipples are tender and yesterday and today in the afternoon felt quite queasy, ,not complaining though must be a sign all is well,we are 4 wks and 4 days today ,the 30th of june seems so far away,   we get there,were not really telling anyone yet,my mum and brother knows as they knew about txt and my dh was desperate to tell someone,(thought he was going to burst if i never let him)  ,so let him tell his brother who we know we can trust not to tell anyone ,we have decided to tell everyone else after 12 weeks  we get to that,keeping the  ,

many of you know i used the natal hypnotherapy cd,during our fet and found it to be wonderful,so i purchased the early pregnancy on yesterday and will use it and i found the 1st one so relaxing, 

sorry about the me talk,will talk to you know   

mrs r-lucky you eating a chinese,i would fancy one but then think again ,sounds like you had a lovely weekend with your dh,what did you think of yasmina winning the apprentice,i was hoping kate would win,her chocolates looked fab also,but i wouldnt share!!! 

shazzy-poor you hun,sickness and   bugs are the worst,iam sure you r wee embies are fine,if anything they will be snuggling in even more,sore boobies are a good sign,sending you lots of    for those three special letters on your otd, 

cars-you should be pupo by now hun,with 2 fab embies ,

mrs hoopy-hi how r u?did you have a good weekend? 

lilith-so sorry hun, stay close to your dh and know we are all here for you  


mierren-men!! ,sounds like hes enjoying himself, ,you will have to find some lovely jobs for him to do when he gets home for them early morning calls, 

sadies-your hols sound lovely ,can i come? me and dh have been saying we will probably go up north for a wee holiday in the summer,as we have a few place we really like .treat yourself to lots of nice's 


well am going to see what i fancy for my tea, 

    to all of you,sorry if ive missed anyone 

love and hugs Ranweli xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Officially pupo with 2 eight cell embryos on board, so delighted! no frosties but we were expecting that.

Ranweli- I got the ivf companin cd as well but keep falling asleep half way through, did this happen to you? You must be so looking forward to your scan! take it easy the next few weeks and enjoy   


Shazzy- hope you feel better soon    and that you get a great result in a few days, can you ring clinic and ask them to post you out a pessary?

Mrs R- I am also a BB addict, couldnt help it       I am sure wanting to have morning sickness is totally normal especially after the long road we have been through, i would be the same, but in a few weeks your going to see your little one(s) in the scan and you will feel so much better   

Lucky - How are you doing?

 Mrs Hoopy, you getting started again soon??

Sadie, Hows wee frank doing, is the new milk still doing the trick??


Love to everyone


----------



## bubbles06

cars- congrats on being pupo,with 2 great embies on board, will keep sending you lots of  ,falling asleep during the ivf companion cd was normal for me,would usually be out of it within 10 min and would wake as the countdown to wake would start,i found it helped me keep relaxed and helped keep   , when is your otd hun?


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- Well done and congrats on being PUPO. I used to fall asleep too. Helped me to relax. They say that you will still benefit from it so keep going. When your OTD?

Ranweli- I had both CD's godsend. I always felt nauseated in afternoon about 4pm and right till teatime. Couldn't eat tea and only thing that helped was bed and sleep. That didn't kick in till 6 weeks.

Shazzy- Hope you feel better soon. Maybe your body will be too busy fighting off the bug that it will leave your embies alone.      

MrsR- Will let you know how Cornwall goes. Am sure your wee baby/ies are doing fine. Excessive worrying is a great sign as that is what you hormones make you do.

Mierran- Thanks for the tearoom tip I will look out for it.


Hi to everyone else off for a bath.

Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Hi Ladies,

Still not planning anything, we are just trying to recover. I stayed alone today at home and could not stop crying. Anyway, nothing else I can no now.

Where did you buy those cds that everybody is mentioning?

Cars: Congratulations!!!

Shazzy: I really hope you feel better soon, rest as much as you can and try not to think too much.

XXX

Lilith


----------



## Cars

Lilith got the ivf companion cd from amazon, i cried a lot too when it didnt work last time but after while you'll get the strenght to go for it again    

Sadie and Mrs R- my OTD is Friday 19th of June           

Cars xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- EC 05/06 ET 08/06 Officially PUPO OTD 19th June 2009   

mrsmac- GRI  Started 27th May 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI Started May 09

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Betty-Boo

lilith

I used the Zita West CD during last DE IVF - it was brilliant- was asleep before the cd had finished... I've lent the copy to a friend but can pass it on if you'd like.

Big hugs mini x


----------



## bubbles06

lilith-the cd we were talking talking about is the natal hypnotherapy one,its called the ivf companion cd,there is 3 tracks on it,the 1st is just a quick info,the 2nd is to be listened to whilst jabbing and egg collection and the 3rd is for after et,if you go on to www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk,there is info about it,i found it really helpful ,

ranweli xxx


----------



## Mrs R

heading out for acupuncture soon so this is going to be a quickie.....

ranweli - oooh nausea in the afternoon  sounding great hunni. Do you think you'll stay   til 12wks?? We're gonna tell some more family & close friends after the 7wk scan   
Never tried the CD's you's have been mentioning but I've been finding the acupuncture really relaxing, I'm asleep within 5mins of her putting the needles in  The apprentice was fab, I was certain Kate was gonna win so when he said Yasmina I was like    I think Kate will do well though! How come you'll not eat chinese hunni? Are you trying o be super duper healthy?

cars - well done you, 2 eight cell embies is fantastic!!!!  Hope the 2ww isnt a killer for you, stay cool, calm & collected, thats rich coming from me   Roll on the 19th 

mrs hoopy - I was looking at Sadies list, those BFP's are working their way down hunni & you're next 

lilith - having a good cry sometimes does you the world of good! Hope you're feeling a bit better for it 

sadie - we'll see if I get any symptoms kicking in around the 6wks like you, I'll be 6wks this fri   Hope Frank is doing good 

sharon - how you feeling sweetie?  what a bummer to get ill on 2ww but I'm sure those little beanies are jst fine  Are you going to test early or wait til Thurs?  Dont panic about the pessary, on all my TX's I've always ran out of progesterone 1 day before OTD, if you're worried though ring clinc. Keeping everything crossed for you   

After my acupuncture today I'm going on the hunt for something to wear to a family wedding next weekend. I'd originally bought a stunning dress from Monsoon but it had to go back  My tum is still bloated & it was feeling a bit tight  I'm now on the hunt for either a cheapie dress or else bright accessories to wear with a black dress I already have. We shall see how I get on!!

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## shazzy

sorry for the "me" post girls but i'm losing it.  Just want to cry today   Really feel like i am about to take my period.  The sore boobs have disappeared and i've got cramp and low back pain like i get just before AF.  Feeling really emotional and disappearing to the loo in work for a bubble   My DH seems really upbeat and i think he is going to be soo diasappointed.  I have just bought a HPT but can't bring myself to use it.  Haven't slept for 2 nights between being ill and worrying.  On the plus side i feel much better today and the upset tummy seems to be away.  I think i will wait until morning and do the test as i am due at the clinic on Thur AM then will be out with my sis for the day who is preggie and doesn't know about my tx so perhaps not the best situation to be receiving a BFN call. 

Praying that i'm wrong        

Sharon


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sharon                  for you honey.  These darn 2WW's are hellish!  
Take care mini x


----------



## bubbles06

shazzy- i know its really hard hun,but try to keep the     ,cramps are very normal,i had them on and off through my 2ww,  

mrs r-no iam not super healthy,trying to be,just dont think i would fancie a chinese,would like one but not sure when i actually buy it ,how long are you going to continue your acupuncture for?

well iam off to read a mag and put my feet up,just been food shopping with dh and feel shattered,  

ranweli xx


----------



## Lilith

Hi Sharon,

We will keep sending good vibes and lots of    . I hope you can relax a little bit, I know that the two last days of 2WW are a pain.



Lilith


----------



## mierran

Eeek Just lost a big post. On the verge of throwing this computer out the window. 

Deep breath. Hi everyone. 

Lilith - how're you getting on hon? Dont worry about doing lots of cryiing. After our last cycle with only 1 egg that didnt fertilise I spent 4 days in tears , then got angry. Then phoned up the GCRM and organised our next cycle. I felt better to be doing something at that point - as if I was taking back some control. But it is a grieving process you have to both go thro first.    

Ranweli - Hope the tums doing ok. And that's a good idea - my kitchen door needs painted. and DP  hates painting. and I hope you enjoyed your mag. 

Sharon - Really feel for you hon. The 2ww is absolute torture - it should be banned under the geneva convention as cruel and unusual punnishment. Dont worry about the cramps - they dont necessarily mean a neg. And emys can be sticky wee souls - think of all the situations where pregnancies have continued despite acidents illnesses famine etc. Dont give up now. if you do test tomorrow - good luck. But remember you can get a false negative early on - we didnt get a pos until we had an HCG over 200.
Fingers crossed hon.     
if you're worried about the pessaries give the clinic a phone. Altho a lot of places dont use progesterone at all now - GCRM often just gives a 1/2 dose HCG usually 7 days after your 1st one ( I think ) 

Mrs R. Glad you still doing ok. Not long now to scan. And I'll quote  you on the wanting morning sickness thing when all you can do is nibble on a ginger biscuit !!! and good luck with the shopping. 

mrsmac - good luck for thurs.    

cars - congrats on pupo status, and with 2 great embys.  Only 10 days till OTD.      

Good luck to everyoen else, and hop you're having a good week. 

Only 2 and 1/2 days to go till appt at GCRM. I think this gets worse as time goes by, not better.

DP back safe and sound , tho with a bad cough. so he's now gowing to try quitting the cigys. He's going to try cold turkey again. If it doesnt work this time he promises he'll look at NRT or go to the drs for zyban() So it means i'm in for a fun couple of weeks. Anyone else quit ? how did you do it? I used nicorette lozenges, but of course just because I did it doesnt mean I know anything about it. YOu know how it goes!

Anyway , off for some shut eye.       

X X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mierran  - I use the lozenges too - Gave up one november and was ill in the feb - couldn't even face the lozenges and stopped... Best thing I ever did!  Haven't smoked for about 6 years now.  
Wish him luck - cos it is hard and this was my third attempt at giving up.  

big hugs everyone mini x x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

cars congrats on being pupo         
hope your keeping nice and relaxed

mrs mac how you getting along when is your follow up at the gri 

sharon omg i know how hard the last few days are but please please please try and stay   we have loads of prayers going on for you        

mieran good luck on friday 

mrs r you doing well keeping  the 23/6 is no time away  

ranweli sounds like you got the start of some great  symptons already  

sadie how is frank junior getting on with the organic milk a girl in work used it and swears by it  

lilith this journey is a nightmare but you have still believe that it will work  and you will get your dream one day   

anyway only 2wws (another one    ) until we have follow up apoinment at the gri all going well with  the tests     my af should be there or there abouts so should hopefully  be able to get booked in for prostap then also have my first accupunture appoinment tomorrow after work try anything once 

anyway hope everyone is ok and sorry for anyone ive missed mrs hoopyxx


----------



## hoopy74

reference her last post mrs hoopy will try anything once that's a lie!!!!!!!!!!!! lol 

trying to keep every1 sane, been quiet but reading all posts, big well done to all our pupos and newly pregnant ladies, chuffed to bits for you all.

anyways hang in there, hoopy x


----------



## Lilith

Hi everybody,

Thanks a lot for your nice words and for the info regarding the cds. If I try again, I will definetely get them. 

I have my revision appt at the end of the month at GCRM. I am not sure I am going back with them as I had an issue they have not been able to explain yet. I know some of you feel vey strongly about the clinic and I am not trying to say anything negative here, the statistics are on their side.

Sharon: How are you doing sweetheart? Good luck for tomorrow!!!

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Mini - congrats on the quitting and 6 years off the ****. I'm 4 years in nov - and blame quitting for my expanded love handles. 

sharon - good luck hon. 

Lilith -    

mrs R and lucky - hope those embys are growing big and strong. 

cars - only 9 days to go. 

hi to everyone else, and i hope you're all having a good week.
DP is eeking out his remaining few cigys, but the edges are fraying. `````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````ishtar - one of our pusscats -decided to add her pawprint and say hi. 

X X X


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mierran- Just a quick post. My DH has a book called How to stop smoking. It is by a guy called Alan Carr. You read it while thinking of stopping and then smoke you last ciggy as you finish the book. He is in mid of reading it just now and at least 4 of our friends have used it and are still stopped. maybe your DH should try it.

Shazzy- Good luck tom. Thinking of you.           

Cars- How you? Hope you not going too nuts yet.

Mrs Hoopy- Wee Frank got jabs yesterday last of them for a wee while thankfully but he has been fine since. He doing better on new milk. He has been getting hungry half hr before feed time and has been chewing hands like mad. Spoke to HV and decided to give him some baby rice as solids will help his colic too. He ate it great and took rest of bottle. Then tonight he took 5.5ozs of milk never done that before. So hope have turned corner and start putting more weight on. He got weighed today and had only put on 1oz since week past Monday so still some concerns over weight. Thanks for asking. Not long now till your r/v.

Lilith- Hope you feel more   soon but very hard. Give yourself some time to think what you want to do. I know you have to have faith in clinic but remember their stats are fab. Maybe you should try to get to the bottom of what it is you want to know and then consider whether you can continue treatment or not.  

Ranweli, MrsR and Lucky L- Hope you preg gals are doing fine. 

Mr Hoopy- Glad you posting. We like your humour.

Hi to everyone else

Need to go.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

jst a quick before before I retire to my bed to partake in a spot of Big Brother  

mierran - hello to your pussy cat!  Hope DH manages to quit the ciggies, good luck to him!! Cant wait to hear how you get on with the appt on fri

lilith - hope you get on ok with your review at the end of the month, try & get an answer to your issue but at the end of the day you've gotta be 100% happy with your clinic so do what you think is right for you 

sharon - you're doing so well, hang in there!!!! cant wait to check this thread tomorrow, I'm sure you're gonna have good news for us  

mrs hoopy - where you going for your acupuncture? I luv my sessions! I've been going twice a week since before TX. Hope it helps you this time

mr hoopy - nice to see you posting  Whats going on with this celtic mob  still no manager & I'm no liking some of the names that've been branded about!!! 

ranweli - hows you today? I'm just the same, ready to fall asleep as I type though  I'm def keeping the acupuncture at twice a week til I've had my 7wk scan, not sure after that, it is expensive so I'll need to see what she recommends. Do enjoy it though & look at it as a wee treat

cars - how you doing luv?

nite folks 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Only three days in and going nuts already! think its more the predisnlone more than anything, its got me wired to the moon! anyway going to change the times i take it so i am a bit calmer going to bed! anyway tried to do nothing for last three days so going out for lunch tommorow, cinema friday and maybe get DH to do some decorating saturday! off on holidays till tuesday so trying to keep mind occupied, thanks for all your support. , will keep you updated  

Shazzy- the very very bext of luck tommorow, will be     for you xx

Mrs R - who do you like in BB??

Sadie, hope the wee man gets settled with his feeding, all trial and error!

Mierran, we gave up smoking 3 years ago, i was fine went cold turkey, but DH moods the first few weeks were something else!! thankfully he went to smoking cessations clinics which were a great help and read alan carrs book, which he found great,best of luck!

Hoopys, delighted your getting started again soon,   

Love to everyone xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

just a quick post from me,as iam ready for my bed,was ready about 3 hours ago but dh just gone in from work so hes eating tea,and then we are off to bed   ,(smiles are becoz ill be happy to go to sleep,not the other   ).
will do personals tommorow,

sharon-thinking of you hun,hope you get those three letters tommorow,youve done so well on the 2ww,        

love to everyone,

ranweli xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi Glasgow girls and boy,

Sorry i have been AWOL!! was feeling really down this last week or so due to the fact that i was not able to get booked in for my tx @ gri and because i had the AF from hell!! It was my first one since the last tx, and i was in a lot of discomfort  n 
i was half way between wanting to murder someone and crying at the drop of a hat, not a good combination for your working environment, and i could almost swear that someone was putting back the clock's work. Each day seemed longer than the last one, think it was just because i was feeling sorry for myself and just wanted home to mope 

Feeling like i have bounced back again this week and been able to pick my bottom lip back of the floor, this tx stuff is just like a big rollercoaster as u all know only too well, think half my problem last week was the fact that it was the first time i thought to myself that this actually might not work out EVER!! my glass is always half full and DH is always half empty but last week for the first time ever i felt that mine was deff half empty too, not a nice feeling at all, i have now decided that i am going to try and forget about date's and times in my mind for tx and stop trying to work it all out, going to give it my best try at GOING WITH THE FLOW! 

anyway enough about me, me, me how is everyone else?


----------



## misha moo

have to do this post in 2 parts, there is something wrong with this computer 

Sharron- wishing u lots of luck for tomorrow 

cars- not long to go, hang in there  

ranweli- how are u? bet u still cant believe it  

Mrs R- i think u deserve ur wee acupuncture session it will keep u both relaxed

sadie- good to hear that the wee one is heading in the right direction with the feeding, great u are still keeping us all updated on the thread 

mierran- a cat that can type, there could be money to be made with that! to bad Brittan's got talent has just finished, tippy toes the dog might have gotten a run for its money with ur wee cat  

lilith- sending u a big FF hug 

Mr and Mrs hoopy- not long then till it all begins again 

mini mix- hope ur enjoying the therad 


to anyone i have missed out 

Misha XX


----------



## shazzy

I'm afraid it was a BFN for me again.      The phone call to my DH was torture - he is gutted and trying to keep strong for me.  I am away for the weekend tomorrow with my Sister who is 4 months pregnant so i'm not quite sure how i will cope with that.  I didn't plan that out very well!

I think after 4 ICSI and 2 FET its time for me to pass on the baton.  I read some of the signatures on here and realise just how very blessed i have been to have DS and all i want to do now is give him the biggest hug ever    So i think its time for me to jump off this rollercoaster and wish you girls all the very best of luck.  I need to go and do lots of crying now  

Sharon


----------



## bubbles06

sharon-so sorry hun,you have been so great on the 2ww,was really   for you,hope your wee sons hugs comfort you and your dh,and if you do decide this is the end of the road ,your always welcome for a chat,take care hun    

love ranweli xx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Sharon,

I am really sorry. Yes, cry, that somehow helps. I send you a big hug.

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks, having a lazy afternoon lying on top of my bed with the laptop....heaven 

sharon - I'm so sorry hunni  Its so difficult to accept & it doesnt ever get any easier does it. Dont rush into any rash decisions just yet. As you know it takes time to get over the bitter disappointment both physically & emotionally so you dont know how you'll feel in another few weeks. Plenty of cuddles from both your DS & DH will help for sure  Thinking of you lots xx

misha - glad you're feeling better this week, its only natural to have lots of highs & lows with this TX journey, keeping thinking positive hunni 

cars - you've certainly got a busy few dys planned, it'll def help the time pass by quicker. make sure you make time for some all important rest & relaxation!! What you seeing at the pictures??  We've got cinema vouchers to use but dont fancy anything thats out  Are you watching BB I'm not sure who I'm liking on it but I know who I dont like.....that squealy Sophia girl, Shree & Halfwit!!! 

how is everyone else?

well DH is taking me out for dinner tonight  yippppeee at night off from cooking 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sharon       this journey is so bloody hard... Take care big hugs to you DH and DS x x x

Mini x x


----------



## hoopy74

sharon easy for us all to say it but take a wee bit time out like mrs r said, go and get rat arsed tonight get it out your system. as most of us on this thread know its a crappy feeling, the worse!


mrs r i'm fine thanks don't u worry bout celtic managers now, oh i understand you want a family ticket!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol after 13 yrs as a season ticket holder i chucked it ****** off and bored way it all. 1 wee bit further news (don't want this to be a me post) that 10k i did for charity raised £843 just got the last of the money in so chuffed to bits.

every1 else hello and goodbye x


----------



## Carrie D

Really sorry to hear your news Shazzy.  As the other girls (and guy) have said, this journey is a total rollercoaster and it is exhausting - both physically and mentally.  Take care of yourself, give your son a big hug and if you decide to give it another go (or not) we'll all be here supporting you.   Carrie Dx


----------



## mrsmac

sharon - really sorry to hear your news. All such an unfair process. Sending   to you and your family. Look after each other.

mrsmac
x


----------



## mrsmac

how is everyone?  

mrs R - where are you off to for dinner? Anywhere nice? Have only seen 2 episodes of BB. One of those was the launch night. Not really feeling the love for anyone in particular. Will watch tomorrow for eviction xx

misha moo - I know exactly how you feel. Those feelings of dread and fear that it's never going to work out. Don't let them stick around   Keep believing and your dreams will come true   xx

cars - another day nearly over. You must have loads of excess energy with the prednisolone. Is it hard to relax. What are you seeing at the pics? Went to see Angels and Demons. Thought it was good. Quite fancy Night at the Museum 2 xx

mierran - recommend Alan Carr's book too for stopping smoking. Worked for my dh and a few friends. Good luck to your dh   Not an easy thing to do. Make sure he saves his ciggie money every day. It's amazing how quickly it mounts up. Is tomorrow your app at GCRM? Sending lots of   xx

mrs hoopy - back at gri today. Started stimms. Due to go back next Friday for scan and bloods. Not long til you're back too. Have you been for acupuncture yet? What did you think? xx


Have been taking Asprin 75mg daily and today started stimms. Hurrah! great to get back on the treatment wagon again. Just keep thinking, surely it has to work this time. Don't know what else we can do. Have been healthy eating (well mostly. Problem is I eat some unhealthy stuff too!  ), keeping up the exercise - 4 hours of dancing, 2 visits to the gym each week, vitamins, acupuncture and hot water bottles. What else is there to try?  Oh, and no caffine!! Think that's why I'm a bit tetchy 

Asked my acupuncturist about exercise during treatment. She said, fine to keep active during stimming but nothing at all during 2ww. What have you ladies done? I've always gone back to work a day or 2 after et.

Thanks to everyone for good luck wishes. Race for Life was an amazing experience. 17 000 women united in raising money for cancer research. Def do it again. 


Sending lots of love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone - will post properly tomorrow - just in and knackered - but wanted to see how sharon had got on. 

sharon - sooooo sorry hon. give your DS a big hug, cry a lot, take some time out, and dont rule anything out for the future. thinking of you both     

X X


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies!

How are you all ? Sorry I've not been on this week, life has been soooooo busy. Work is crazy and when I get in I'm a couch tattie. But it is Friday and I'm off today ! Going through to GCRM to see the counsellor this am and then meeting my pal for lunch and a good old natter so looking forward to that.

Firstly, Lilith and Shazzy I am so sorry to hear about your bad news. There are no words or anything that will help the pain in the short term but just find what ever it is that helps be that crying, shouting, chocolate, gin etc etc. Take a few days and see how you feel after that. We'll be there for you for chats and support.  

Mrs Mac - glad you've got started. Feels better when you are doing something doesn't it ?

Misha Moo - glad you are feeling better this week. It is funny how some weeks are so hard and then you come out the other side and have a better one, hope you get yourself sorted out at GRI soon.

Hi Mini Minx ! Two Mini/Minnie's on this thread ! Maybe we'll have to be Minx and Mouse ! Hope you are enjoying the thread. I'm quite new to it and have found the girls fab so far. 

Mieran - are you at GCRM today ? Hope it goes well for you. I might see you. I'll be the one with Kleenex ! Hope DP is coping well with quitting cigs its not an easy one especially if life is stressful. My puss cat likes a trip over the laptop too. I'm doing this post quickly whilst he is out, as I know he'll be all over me when I let him in, but I can hear him meeping from here. Wee lambkin. What would we do with out our furry ones!

Sadie - glad to hear Frank is doing better. Sounds like he's turned a corner as you say. Long may it continue.

Mrs R - How are you ? How is BB doing ? I saw a wee bit it last weekend. I preferred it when they had normal type folks, I thought it was better watching normal stresses and strains......Cameron and co was my favourite year.

Hello Mr and Mrs Hoopy. How nice to have a man's perspective on all this crazy stuff and well done on your charity money !

Hi to everyone else. Better go sharpish, Jeremy Kyle has just started. Arrghhhh!  

Take care one and all.

Thinking about you this weekend, Sharon.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minx is fine by me!!!      
Am off to the 80's concert this weekend at Braehead... god help me!!!  Roller skating here I come!
Take care everyone     to those going for appts today.
     
Minx


----------



## Mrs R

popping in before I head off for my acupuncture. Afterwards I'm meeting my mum and dad for lunch again, this is developing into a habit.....Friday Lunch Club 
Was out for dinner with DH last night as well......jst dawned on me.....maybe my bloated tum isnt so bloated & its all these meals out     

minx - saw that 80's concert advertised when I was at b'head yest.....so you gonna be a Martini Girl?? hope you have a fab time

mouse - enjoy your day off today. Hope you get on ok with the councellor & a wee lunch afterwards with your pal sounds like perfecto  BB is pretty cack but totally hooked now, so many weirdo's & nutters under one roof  Eviction night tonight.....get Sophia out  

mrsmac - we ended up going to Pizza Express at Xscape for dinner last night! It was yummy scrummy, the pizzas in there are much posher than pizza huts  I'm hungry jst thinking about it. So glad you've started for real now, you're really giving it your best shot so fingers crossed it works!!  
I done usual things while stimming but rested as much as poss on 2ww. I had acupuncture jst before & immediately after ET, that evening & the next day I tried to lie down as much as poss but went back to work the day after that. Hope its a succes babes   

mr hoopy - we've renewed our tkts so I'll keep you posted on anything exciting.....that'll not be much then  Well done you on all that charity money! You're a star!!!!

mrs hoopy - did you go for acupuncture?

ranweli - hows you my dear?? 

hope everyone else is ok

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone

Sharon so gutted for you as the others have said take some time and cry and shout as much as you want your ds will defo needs some huge hugs from his mum   is there anyway you can get out of the weekend with your sister some mysterious illness maybe  

Misha sounds like a good plan going with the flow i say that all the time and right now my nerves are rattling and our appointment is 11days away   

Mrs mac great news you've got started next Friday is no time away and you will have some great eggs growing in there i know what you mean about doing everything and then some you make up i don't were nail polish during any part of my treatment  no idea why must have read it some where and put my own spin on it     the first time of tx i took a week off on holiday the next time i took 2ws sick and last time 1wk holiday this time i was defo going straight back to work but will probably take aweek off again everyone is different but they do so to relax and do nothing for the first few days after et so thats what i will be doing 

Sadie so glad to hear frank junior is  settling now with the milk before you know it you will have  aright wee bruiser on your hands   

Minnie sounds like  agreat day hope you enjoy your lunch and the counseling makes you feel a bit better 

cars how are you sounds like you got the 2ww down to a fine art keep busy  but remember to keep your feet up as well 

mieran good luck today 

well i had my first session yesterday with Ruth at the complementary medicine centre and my god that woman is my new hero!!   i had zonked out after 5mins and was so calm on the m8 home never honked or shouted at anyone    and could have slept as soon as i got home but manged to hold out to 9pm and then have slept right through to 9.30 this morning it was great  so going once a week just now may up that during tx

sorry for anyone Ive missed hope your all well looks like another great weekend (and iam working  )
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Sharon- so sorry to hear your result,      

Mrs Hoopy- 11 days, thats brill, time's gone so fast!!     for you xx 

Mr Hoopy- fantastic money raised , well done!!  

Mrs Mac- hope loads of fab eggs are growing for you    i drank whole organic milk whilst stimming, read the protein was good for you?? did acupunture this time round and also took baby aspirin, will be    for you. 

Mrs R- Going to see the new eric cantona movie, i am just going for the popcorn!!! How are you feeling??

Misha - glad you got your mojo back! keep up the PMA xxxx

Carrie D - How are you keeping??

Love to everyone

Cars  xxxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone , how're you? Cheers for the stopping smoking advise for DP. He's 'found' a small packet of tobacco in his car (yes, right !! ) so he's delaying giving up till mon. He says I wouldnt want him to quit on a w/e when I'm not working!! he does have a point but I think there's a degree of prevarication there.

Mrs Hoopy-hope the next 2 weeks goes quickly. Glad you enjoyed the accupuncture. It's great isn't it. Poor you working this w/e. Not fair is it.  esp if weather good.  

Mr Hoopy  - Hope the next 2 weeks flies by for you. Well done with the charity run. What charity/ies did you support? 

Sadie - glad wee Frank is doing well, and none the worse for his vaccinations. I hope he continues to enjou the organic milk and his baby rice. 

Mouse - how did the councillor go? I hope you found it useful, and it's made you feel a bit better. Did you need as many tissues as you thought you would? And I hope your lunch out was good - sounds like a great day. 
I hate to think what state I'd be in without my cats. When everything seems hopeless, and you wonder why you keep fighting , they seem to know and come and sit on you and get cried on and sobbed at. They nuzzle in, paw your arm, and things don't seem so bad.  

mrsmac - that is brilliant news. Fingers crossed for a good response on the stims. And good luck for next fri. Well done on the RFL. 
During our cycle that we got that far I took the day of ET and 2 days after off , then tried to take it easy during the next 2 ww. I also had accupuncture just after et. I think you do everything you can to help it to work , but at the end of the day it's in the lap of the gods, up to fate, in the divine mind,.... whatever your beliefs.  And you very quickly get used to no caffine - within a week your results on ability tests are the same as caffine users. I've been off it for about 2 years as I had high blood pressure, and it's been linked to increased  rates m/c so decided to try without ( except for chocolate I'm afraid - that's a step too far!!). 

cars - what dose of pred you on? steroids can really make you feel strange, from what i've heard. You have immune issues? I hope you enjoyed your popcorn. Was the cantona movie any good? I've seen some good reviews of it. How is his acting? Keeping fingers crossed those wee embies are getting nicely snuggled in. 

Ranweli - so your DH at least got 1 night off! hope you're doing well. 

Misha - glad you're feeling a bit perkier this week. It's awful when everything gets on top of you, esp at work when , if your job is like mine, noone has any understanding of what's going on. I think, unless you've been in this position, you just dont get it. Good luck with getting started at the Royal soon, and going with the flow is great if you can do it. 
As for Ishtar, it would be great to make enought to cover some of the cat food bills but I cant see her cooperating

Mrs R -how're you getting on? How's the acupuncure going? hope you enjoyed your meal out last night. Where did you go? What did you have?And lunch out today too - it has to be done sometimes.  It's nice just getting a treat, and spending time with people. 

Minx - I hope you enjoy your 80s concert. And good luck with the rollerblades - you're a braver woman than I am!!

Well, went to GCRM this morning and got bloods done. got results late pm tho they had probs getting hold of me. They tried my mobile, that was sitting beside me, and didnt ring. Then tried my work but I'm off today. So finally they tried my home. Feel a bit guilty for causing them even more hastle than I have to. 
Blood results were good, as far as I know. I start Norethisterone tomorrow morning so I assume that they show I've ovulated.  I've to take it till the 26th inclusive. I then get scanned on the 30th.  

The testosterone level came back as 1.24. Unfortionately , they couldnt tell me the reference range so I've no idea if that is normal or not!!! I'm assuming that it's ok as i think they'd say if not. I had a look on line and there is a free testosterone measure that normal is up to 2.4 so I'm hoping that's it. They're going to let me know on mon. I got it checked because I'm on 25mg a day of DHEA, a supplement from the US that is supposed to improve egg no in poor responders but, if it pushes up your testosterone level that can then adversely affect the quality. 

Was like a kid on xmas day earlier - I know it's only a baby step but at least it's a step in the right direction. 

I hope everyone has a great weekend. Hi to anyone I've missed.    

X X X


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

sorry wasnt on yesterday,after work we went to see dh parents,they dont live too far away from us but dont get to see them as much as we should really ,dhs father isnt very well he has ongoing illness's and sometimes hes has worse days than others,he has very damaged lungs (upon many other things) which restricts him from going out as he needs continuous oxygen,and we know if he was to get a bad flu we could lose him , they dont know about our past txt or our bfp and on our way home last night dh was quite upset as he is worried what if anything was to happen to his dad before he knew about us being pregnant,we had discussed that we would not tell anyone till our 12 week scan  (  we get that far),but now we are a bit   as of course we would like him to know but if we tell them,everyone will find out as they are harmless but all dh's siblings have to know everything , do you think it would be ok to tell once we have our 7 week scan and all is well or is that too risky/early,i dont want to jinx it if you know what i mean, your thoughts would be great   


mierran-great to hear you are getting started,iam not sure about the testorone levels but if gcrm havent mentioned anything to you,i would take that as a positive,so congrats, ,i have a cat,shes quite old but such a wee character,they truly are our best friends and are always there when we need a cuddle,  

mrs hoopy-11 days isnt far away at all,youll soon be on the tx road again and nearer to achieving them 3 special letters,this will be your turn hun  ,your acupuncture sounds dreamy,i purchaed the early pregnancy cd thorugh natal hypnotherapy and find it so relaxing,  

sadie-hope you enjoy your wee hols,so happy to hear wee frank is ok after his latest jabs and the new milk is a agreeing with him,it will not be long till hes a big boy  

mrs r-hope you had a lovely lunch with your parents today, ,i can not stop eating today,felt a wee bit queasy this morn,and now as i type this have heartburn,not long till your scan now? 

cars-hope you are ok on the 2ww,sending you lots of    for the next week,your wee embies should be cosy now and iam sure they enjoyed the popcorn, 

mouse-how did today go? ,


mrs mac-fab news you have started again,ive got good vibes that the gg thread is going to have many more bfps this year,  

minx-hope you enjoy your concert,sounds likes it going to be a good one,  

well ladies iam off for drink and maybe a snack  ,

then off to bed again,had a wee cat nap this afternoon,some days iam fresh others could sleep all day,thinking its a good sign all is ok,

love and hugs to you all,
        

ranweli xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ! Just a quicky from me !

I'm up late, DH is on a night out, so rather than get woken up I've decided to stay up a wee bit later.....

Had a good time in Glasgow the counsellor was great, the hour flew in and weirdly after packing tissues and spying the box sitting on the table when I went in, I didn't need it. She made me feel very normal and it was just so nice talking to someone sort of not involved but who understands. I talked a lot about SIL and my feelings towards her and she gave me advice and made me realise she's just not right for supporting us, not because she is pregnant, but more because she isn't able to for her own issues. I've a couple of books to read too. Very reassuring and I would recommend it to any of you.

I was also at the GP this morning, so have arranged to have a cyst removed from just under my left breast (nothing weird, just catches on my bra a bit) and asked her to look at funny brown spots I have - I've a fungal infection....nice ! I thought it was liver spots! Tommorrow off to the dentist so well and truly sorted out this weekend!! 

Ranweli - thats a tricky one. I think I would tell after the 7 week scan. I know you want to keep it a secret but it would be a nice piece of news when he is feelin unwell. But I guess then the cat is out of the bag....

Mieran - glad to hear things were positive for you today too. Good luck. You'll need to let me know how you get on with the drugs as I've to get them in July.

Met my pal for lunch in Princes Square afterwards. It was lovely and sunny, so the glass roof made it very cosy! Had a right good natter and then picked my car about at 6ish before heading on. So all in all a good day. Just Harry (puss cat) and I tonight, very relaxing.

That's DH back in now.

So I can get to my bed! 

Night, night !


----------



## hoopy74

mierran i did it for the Roy Castle Lung Cancer Foundation total should now be £843 so chuffed to bits. the reason i picked that charity was my uncle died of lung cancer 3 years ago and went undetected until far too long. ironic thing is i have never smoked in my life!!!!!!!!

every1 have a nice weekend, think it will be showery but warm enough.

have to say from a guys perspective mrs h has had 1 session of acupuncture couple days ago and she is so chilled it's quite unbelievable. her test is this weekend when shes working tho. its quite refreshing to see roll on her 2nd and 3rd and 4th session, she will become a wee hippy and start voting green!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs R

I'm having a long lie this morning in bed with my lap top  DH is making me a golf widow 
Nothing really planned for the rest of the day as yet......enjoying the peace and quiet 

Mr Hoopy - the acupuncture is just fab! Its money well spent 

minnie - glad the counselling went well, it sometimes helps to talk to someone removed from the whole process, glad its helping. You've had a right body MOT this weekend eh, when you having the cyst removed? Hope it doesnt hurt.

ranweli - snap on the heartburn front! DH made me brekki before he went golfing & now I've got a fire happening in my upper chest  I'm still counting down til scan.....10more sleeps, I'll soon be in single figures  I've already told both sets of parents + my grandparents our good news but they're all sworn to secrecy the now  I think we'll poss tell some more close friends & family after 7wk scan but prob not everyone til about the 12wks. I know what you mean about jinxing things, but the way I see it is that our families are quite religious so the more that know the more   we'll get  Chat more to DH about telling his parents & see what you can agree on....could they not be told but asked to keep it quiet for a few wks? 

mierran - I've had lovely meals out the past few dys. Went to Pizza Express at Xscape with DH on thurs night, had lovely garlic bread & then a four seasons pizza....yum yum!! All that was missing was a wee glass of Rose Vino  but Diet Coke was nice enough!! Lunch yesterday was just to the local pub  Glad you're getting on well so far with all the blood results, good luck on the norethisterone.....it knocked me a bit loopy  I'd permanent PMT on it so hopefully you'll do better, but keep thinking it'll all be worth it! 

cars - are you a sweet or salted popcorn girl?  I'm def sweet  Hope you'd fun!!

mrs hoopy - Ruth is just fab isnt she!!  I was dozing yest as well during my session  She's always having to wake me up  What points did she do for you? Ankles, shins, tum, wrists, in btween eyebrows?  Its so relaxing & really does help with better quality sleeps  I'm still seeing her twice a week just now. Dont work too hard luv  

have a good weekend everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone

I have had such a lazy morning  got the weekend off work, its something i don't get very often so i am enjoying it.  

Went for a few drinks last nite with my friend we has such a good time, don't get to see each other as often as we would like cause of my working hours and the fact that her wee boy is severely disabled so she has her hands full. It was like a counseling session and a girly nite all rolled into one. Altough we are in different situations we have been able to talk things through with each other, we are on the same page when it come to people that aren't really intrested in having kids falling preg easily and moaning about the restrictions of preg /people having perfectly health children and then moaning cause they cant get baby sitters and nites out 
There are quite a few folk around about us that do that!!! the thing about my friends we boy thats difficult for her to come to terms with is the fact the he was perfectly healthy until the last 30min or so of labour when the midwife made a mistake and didn't realise his heart rate had dropped and he was being starved of oxygen, the poor we soul is lucky to be alive as it was touch and go for wks with him, he managed to pull through but has been left so disabled that he wont be able to walk or talk. I have to say that i am so proud of both her and her DH (who is also a gd friend of mine) They are both absolutely devoted to him, last nite was the first time she had a drink in almost 2 years cause she has been expressing milk for him for just over a year. it was gd to see her let her hair down for a wee while 

Mrs R- gd to see u taking it easy, i am also lying in bed with the laptop 


The Hoopys- not long to go  Mr H well done u 

Minni mouse- gald that u found going to the councilor helped, its a very positive thing to do

Ranweli- under stand that u don't want the whole world to know right now but it could be the thing to perk up DH's dad, also DH would have regrets about not saying. Could u just not tell them and then swear them to secrecy! just explain that u don't want anyone else to know until u have had ur scan

Mierran- so its D-DAY on monday for DH  glad to hear that thing are moving on for u both u are right to be excited every step even a Small one e is one in the right direction

Mini- hope u have a gd time on ur rollerblades 

Cars- how are u? hope ur feeling well i am sending u lots of 

sorry if i have missed anyone , got to go taking mum out thisafternoon for a wee bit of shoppig and a Nice coffee, looking forward to that.

MISHA X


----------



## mrsmac

Hey everyone  

minnie mouse -you are so right. Feels great to be trying treatment again. trying to think   this time.  sounds like you had a good day yesterday. Glad you had a good session with the counsellor. Will you be seeing them once a week?  Love Princes Square for lunch, especially Darcy's. Good luck with all your procedures. Hope none of them hurt   xx

mini minx - enjoy your trip down memory lane. 80s concert should be good. Are you sporting any dodgy 80s gear for the occasion? Lace gloves, leg warmers, puffball / ra ra skirt? Look forward to hearing about it xx

mrs R - enjoy your chill out day. Quite right.Thanks for your nice wishes. Much appreciated   I'm still going to see Ruth too. Just once a week at the moment. Really love it. Did you stop going during 2ww and start again after getting your BFP? Not sure how it works for 2ww time. xx

mrs hoopy - glad to hear you enjoyed acupuncture. Ruth is great. Amazing the sleep you get afterwards. Just so nice to feel chilled out. Now you've thrown me with the nail varnish thing  Never heard that one before. However, now I'll have to do the same as you. No more until after otd. Anything is worth a try!! Are you taking Asprin daily just now too? xx

cars - thanks so much for the   There's lots coming your way too honey for a gret BFP. Really rooting for you    How are you coping with 2ww? xx

mierran - thanks for cafeine info. Starting to feel normal in mornings now. Was really sluggish at beginning of the week. Do you reckon there's much in chocolate? Have been eating some everyday. Think I'll cry if have to give up everything   Did you start Norethisterone today? You're now on track to getting a BFP. Hurrah!!! xx

ranweli - hope you're right. Lots of BFP news this year   Have you decided what to do about telling the in-laws? xx

misha moo - glad you had a great night with your friend. Sounds like they've had such a difficult time but adore their wee one. Strong couple and great parents. What are you up to for the rest of the weekend? xx


Day 3 of stims for me. Woo hoo! Managing the injections fine. Remembering to take multi-vits, omega 3,6,9 and Asprin BUT have had really bad headache last 3 days. Staying on the right side, especially behind my eye. This'll sound daft, but feels sore when I blink or turn my head. Never had this before. Been taking Paracetamol and Ibuprofen but not shifting. Anyone else had this?

Thanks everyone who gave advice on amount of time to take off work after et. Will go with the 3 days after advice given. 

Not doing much this weekend. Was at dance class this morning. Great fun. Yesterday booked tickets to see Paolo Nutini and Airborne Toxic Event. Gigs are October and November. Going to see Take That on Friday. So excited!!! Wee bit worried that tickets haven't arrived yet, though   I was 20 last time I saw them. Feels like we've grown up together. Gary was always my favourite, even when he was the "fat one!" 


Sending love to all ggs  


mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone , you enjoying your weekend? 

mouse - glad the councillor helped . Let me know if any of the books are any good. Hope the dentist went well this am, and you dont have too long a waiting list for your cyst. 

ranweli - Hows your indigestion doing 

Mr Hoopy - great charity to support , and great reason for supporting it.  I find the prob can be I cant support them all. And be careful , or your Misses will be booking you in for accupuncture too. 

Mrs Hoopy -you considered it? 

Mrs R - the indigestion doesnt sound like much fun, altho all the meals out does.   . Not long to go till the scan now. Im a bit nervous about the norethisterone. I had it last summer, and like you i went a bit gaga on it. I also started getting severe period pain when my period should have started, that continued until the end of my bleed - about 2 and 1/2 weeks. I just hope i dont get the same this time. 

Misha - hope you're enjoying your w/e off work. You have to make the most of them, dont you.I sounds like your friend has been thro the mill too. it's the fact that it was preventable must be the hardest. . My heart goes out to the whole family. And I hope you bought yourself lots of lovely goodies on your shopping trip. . 

mrsmac - Glad you're surviving the caffine free and the meds.You got a an approx date for EC? There's not much in milk chocolate, but the higher the cocoa level the more caffine. I feel the same way - chocolate is a sacrifice too far.  I dont know about Ruth but Maureen likes to see you at least once a week during the 2ww. I took my time off first time as unpaid leave, 2nd time as hols ( still took time off tho no emby - crying too much and too sore - I'd have been a liability at work!!!) Are you on the snuff at the mo? I found I got really bad headaches with it. \Felt like I should wear dark glasses. I hope you enjoy Take that. Def a blast from the past. 

Jen - How're you getting on hon? 

Lilith - How's you? 

Sharon - Hope you doing ok, and getting lots of hugs and snuggles from DS. 

Cars - how're you bearing up? Did you get DH to do some decorating? Keeping fingers crossed .

Minx - hope your 80s night is a blast tonight. 

Well, I've had a fun day - not!. Spent the afternoon at a friend from works house for her son's first birthday party. You've guessed it - lots of babies. Took the car so could leave when the smile became too hard to keep going. Didnt make DP come with me but still managed to have an argument with him when I got home. I think it's a combination of the thought of giving up the ****, and the fact that he's not got much beer for tonight. Was prob also bit nervous about how I'd be after several hours spent with babies. He says I dont care about him, just his sperm. He has stomped off and is having a bath. He says the highlight of his weekend will be washing the cars tomorrow.Don't know what to say to him, so prob best just letting him get on with it. 

Anyway, he did buy me some wee mini tubs of haggen das icecream when he went shopping so i may have to eat one of them.

I hope everyone else is having a better sat than i am! Tomorrow will be better.


----------



## Cars

Morning everyone ,

Starting to go    on the 2ww!! Not getting much sleep, think its the steroids! Trying to stay positive but very scared as we get closer to OTD, and it seems to be dragging, back to work tuesday which hopefully will pass the time more quickly!

Mierran- DH did do some decorating, he put up wallpaper in the dining room, it looks fab! I am on 20mg of predislone and its not very nice!! No I have no known immune issues but gcrm thought that it would do no harm trying them so we will wait and see if they do the trick! My DH was like that as well when coming off the cigs, dont worry it wont last long hopefully, just bite your tongue! Chin  up!

Mrs Mac- How are the headaches, any better?? must be to do with the stimming? Hope your feeling better   I am now starting to get worried about result, just hoping and praying that its going to work, roll on friday!

Misha- Theres nothing better than a good chat with a good friend, glad you had a good night out   

Mrs R - Never got to cinema, had to collect father in  law from airport but hope to go sometime this week, 9 days till your scan, you must be so excited,   

Ranweli- Sorry to hear your FIL isnt very well, if it was me I would probably tell him after the scan, it would hopefully lift his spirits    

   to everyone 

Love Cars xx


----------



## misha moo

Hello

Hope everyone is having a nice day, was just having a wee quick read through the posts.

mierran- I know how u feel with the smile thing when it gets to hard to do, its amazing how a wee thing like a child's birthday party can turn into a stressful event, but i know everyone on hear will know exactly what u mean. hope u enjoyed ur ice cream u deserve it after all that 

cars- hang on, not long to go          

mrs mac- i am also going to see take that. I am going on the sunday, i have also always had a wee thing for gary!!! i dont know what it is because he is not my type. I was laughing cause u said even when he was the fat one, my BIL mad a strange statement to me recently when my DH said i was only going to eye up gary, i said "i don't know what it is but i have always liked gary right from the start" and my BIL said "back in the old days i don't know why, but yeah, recently since he has lost the weight he is looking really really good"   to which he was meet by a few strange looks from us all including his wife!!! my DH wanted to know if he had something to tell us    anyway hope u feel a bit brighter soon

anyway wanted to ask, do u guys think its normal to still have a bloated tummy this long after tx finished?? its strange cause its just in the one place just under my chest area, and has anyone had trouble with brake out?? i honestly never get any spots however went to bed the other nite with nothing and work up the next morning with a full on major brake out, not good in my line of work as i advise people on skin problems!!!! aarrrgghhh  just feel a mess at the moment.

anyway big hugs to anyone i have missed

MISHA X


----------



## mrsmac

hi girls and guy,

How are we all on this wet Sunday afternoon?

misha moo - hi fellow Gary fan   It used to annoy me soooo much when he was always referred to as the "fat one" He does look very hot these days   Your BIL landed himself in it didn't he!!     Have you read about the support acts for each night? On the Friday (my night) it's Gary Go and The Saturdays. Quite like a bit of cheesy girl power!! Saturday night, James Morrison and Gary Go then on Sunday (your night) it's The Script and Gary Go. Should be good   Have you got your tickets yet??

I have been spotty through previous 2 icsi treatments. Think it's quite normal when so many hormones have been all over the place. Kind of like puberty over again. Took a while to get rid of swollen stomach too but remember being pretty constipated. 2 afs and was back to nearly normal. How long has it been since treatment finished? xx

cars - keep the faith honey. I believe there's a gorgeous BFP with your name on it at the end of the week   2ww is a bl**dy nightmare   What have you been up to this weekend? Are you relaxing, watching films, finding jobs for dh? Still got headache but not quite so sore. Must be the stimms eh? xx

mierran - would rather tweeze my bikini line than go to one of THOSE parties that you're talking about!!! Nightmare! Guaranteed that half the local mother and toddlers group will be there talking only babies. Oh honey, you deserved a ton of ice cream after that   Sorry to hear you went home to an argument. It's not easy for either of you. Why do we always take it out on each other? S'pose no one else would take it   Hope you're having a better day today   ec should be at some point week beg 22-06. Have taken that week off work in the hope that it is. Don't start the snuff til 23rd if needed xx


Watched the Kite Runner this afternoon. Really good. First time I've seen it. Dh working. Actually quite nice to have some time to catch up on ff, read, watch telly and eat. Recharge before back to work tomorrow.


Love to everyone else  


mrsmac
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi folks!

Hope everyone had a good weekend and are all set up for the weekend.

I've just made veggie chilli, it was lovely (even if I do say so myself ! ), so we've defo had our 5 a day today !

Mieran - sorry to hear about your day yesterday. Hope today is better for you. This whole thing can turn any sane person in to some unrecognisable. The arguments I've had about the most silly things. It crazy. Hope the Hagen Daz did the trick ! I'll let you know how the books go. I feel so much stronger already after Friday, but I know it will be good days and bad.

Mrsmac - glad to hear the stimming is going well. When is your first scan ? I've not seen the Kite Runner but heard it is good. We watched Burn After Reading last night. It was good although neither of us realised it was comedy until quite a bit in to it. Duh. It was so weird seeing Brad and George as non sex symbols for a change...!

Misha - I was back to normal pretty much right away after my first treatment, I was told that was probably to do with my lesser response. If you repsond more the side affects are more. I'm still waiting on AF from my cancelled cycle. I wish it would hurry up as I need to get it behind as the next one we'll be starting again. 

Cars - hope you are keeping well during the 2 week madness. I take prednisolone for my arthritis, 10 mg a day. When I first started on it I thought I was invisible, I was dancing and running and all sorts but it does plateau off after a while. I'm still on it though for a bit of help (the best drug is also used to terminate pregnancies so obviously that is out of the question) alongside another one. Hopefully it might help for the fertility stuff too.

Mrs Hoopy - was it acupunture you had ? Sounds fab.

Mrs R / Ranweli - how are we doing girls, still taking it easy ?

I've had a good weekend. Not too much on. Teeth doing fine yesterday, so all sorted out now. Thanks for asking abou my cyst. I get it removed on 3rd of July. I've had it about 4 years, I remember noticing it when I was shopping for my wedding dress ! Its harmless but annoying, they'll just take it off at the GPs. I had one on my ovary last year, so this will be child's play!

Went for a nice long swim this pm. It was dead quiet and I was able to pretty much get a lane to myself, very relaxing.

I have a busy week this week. Working all 5 days and a bit of the weekend as my project goes live. So I'll be husk by next weekend !

Have a great week and hope all this stimming, scanning or waiting all get good news.

Lots of love.

Mouse
(& Ginger and White cat!)
xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry been AWOL. Just don't seem to have had much time to get on this week.

Shazzy- So sorry honey to read your news. Stay close to your DH and son and they will get you through this sad time. I think that you were very brave to go through treatment again I don't think i could face it. Not because I wouldn't want another child I just couldn't cope with the dissapointment if it didn't work. Sending you a great big  .

Minne- Glad that the counsellor went well. I found it very helpful through my treatment and think it is that you can say what you like without feeling like you are being judged. Glad she could help you get some perspective on everthing. Think half the battle is coming to terms with it being normal to feel the way you do and not to feel guilty about it. You will have good days and bad but it more important to concentrate your thoughts and energies on your treatment than negative thoughts.   Princes Square is lovely and I just love the Italian Il Pavone yummy. 

Mrsmac- Sounds like all is on track with you. Hope you growing some lovely follies. My SIL had headaches when she had prostap. 

MrsR- Sound like you have a good appetite. I was murdered with the heartburn when I was pg. On the count down till scan now.

Cars- Howz you doing? Hope you not going too mad. It just gets harder as the days go in. Maybe being back at work will make time go in quicker.

Mrs Hoopy- Gald the acu went well. From what others have said Ruth is fab. Wee Frank is doing great and eating like a wee champ. His colic seems to really have settled too. 

Misha- Glad you are feeling better now. I used to get my knickers in a twist all the time over dates and stuff. It is just because all this means so much to you and you are desperate to get treatment as it means you are closer to your dream.

Mierran- Sorry you and DH at odds. My DH used to feel same I was always on his abck about smoking and getting him to cut down on alcohol. I even had him taking these awful horse pills as he called them with lots of natural supplements. Am sure he will come round. Probably just the smoking and he maybe blaming himself too for needing to have ICSI. 

Ranweli- We told parents, family and close friends before scan and then everyone else at 12weeks. But everyone different. Think in this case you could tell your DH parents but swear them to secrecy. It may just be the thing that would perk your DH dad up. I know it is the chance you would take and you would have to explain to them that until you have the scan you would prefer not to tell others as this is so precious to both of you that you want to make sure all okay first. Anyway it really is a hard one. 

Anyway going for a quick bath before wee one needs fed. He is doing really well and has taken to the baby rice great. Colic seems to have settled with new milk and this time his jabs don't seems to have had much of an affect on him. Thankfully it didn'y disturb his sleep pattern. Hope this continues.

Hope everyone else is fine.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting June 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- EC 05/06 ET 08/06 Officially PUPO OTD 19th June 2009   

mrsmac- GRI  Started 27th May 2009 Stimming June 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

Mierran: I hope you and your DH have sorted out things. I find myself sometimes upset for nothing but it is generally when I am frustrated about our infertility problems. I think it is not easy to keep all emotion under control, well not always but sometimes a hug helps.

Cars: Keep wishing, praying, thinking about a positive result.

Me: Not much to report, I think I am blocking the emotions so I am focused on work. This week I am back in Oxford to do some work and see old friends. DH and I were thinking about trying again somewhere else that may be cheaper but I just do not feel I am ready yet.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Cars - 20mg pred a day cant be fun. I just hope it does the trick. As Mr Yates from the Royal said to me ' you'd hop down the corridor on one leg with an orange in your mouth if you thought it would help you get pregnant ' and how right he was. Keeping fingers crossed for you both. lets get a BFP at the end of the week. I'm doing the no AF dance now, to the bemusement of Felix, one of our moggies!

misha - the icecream was definitely the highlight of my day. Poor you.  I found it took at least 2 periods ( excluding the bleed post tx ) before my hormones got back to normal and the bloating went completely. Regarding the breakout I did find i got a few spots but it's not normally an issue from me ( I've very dry and sensitive skin - good for spots not for aging ). I hope they settle down soon. At least you'll be the woman who knows regarding all the best treatments. 
Sorry , not really sure about the Gary Barlow thing! I'm more David Bowie in Labyrinth!!

mrsmac - not long to go till ec - just over a week. good luck and fingers crossed that you get lots of nice follicles. And amen re the tweezering the bikini line. And I think that you right re the arguments. I think he's worried about how I'll be if this treatment doesnt work, if we dont get any embys. None of his close friends have experienced/are experiencing anything like this so I think he feels quite isolated. I've said the he should join Mr H on here, but he's not convinced. 
I hope your week at work isn't too tiring. 

Mouse - hello to ginger and white cat. At least you dont have long to wait till you get that cyst removed. I'm glad your GP will do it - mine sends you to hospital and it's months on the waiting list. Glad you enjoyed your swim. I used to love swimming , but while I've always been allergic to chlorine. I developed a reaction to ozone too. Keep meaning to go to the salt water pool at Govan, or see if I can find a pool with ionised silver.  Anyone know of one? And I hope your project goes live OK. You're in for a stressful and busy week, I take it. 

Sadie - gled wee Frank is thriving. I hope that continues. And glad DP not the only grumpy male. 

Mrs R - not long now till scan. I hope all goes well till and after that. 

Ranweli - you going to tell your FIL? It is a difficult decision. I think you have to go with your gut. I hope, if you do tell, it makes him v v happy.  

Well DP still a bit grumpy. Just leaving him to it. I spent the day curled up with a good thriller. I'd ordered those CDs - the natal hypnotherapy ones - so been listening to them too. Back to work tomorrow. Ho hum. Only another 12 days on the norethisterone. I keep dropping things at the moment. I dont know whether it's just me being clumsy, or whether it's the drugs causing that pre-menstrual dropsies! Time will tell. 

Anyway, I hope everyone has a good week, that work isnt too busy, and that all our preggie ladies continue to thrive. And good luck to those on tx, and the 2ww. 

X X X X


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
you all sound like you've been busy this weeken

mieran great news on your test results sounds really  this time  i blame all kids parties for everything world peace ,war,nuclear weapons    i think we spend the whole time with a pretend smile listening to the "being a mum is the best thing" why are nt you one   that by the time you get home your head is about to come off and it usually who we love that gets it the most 

Minnie glad to hear your feeling better and the counselor is helping i really thought about it last time but hey nothing like building up some pent up emotions till i get my prostap   

cars enjoy your last day before work arghhhh!  praying like mad but got a really good feeling that your get the news that you want to hear on  Friday       

Mrs r not long now have you tried dried brown bread for heartburn its the only think that cures me and it must be  asign that babies   are doing what they should in there 

Rancell that is a hard one i would swear them to secrecy and tell that after your scan telling them would really perk him up and i am sure if you explain why you want to wait they will understand  when is your scan date

Misha glad you had a great night out your friends sound like really brave people though iam sure they don't see it that way they just love there son 

Mrs mac glad to hear your stimming well we don't go back till next Tuesday so not taking anything at the moment, sorry if i messed with your head about nail polish like i said no idea where it came from    good luck on Friday loads of       

anyway not much happening here just getting my knickers ina twist worrying about next Tuesday now  going away on Friday for the weekend it is my birthday on sunday so really looking forward to that and have decided that being 34 is going to be a good year and it is no were near 35  

Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Mrs R

an update from me....

Not the best weekend I've ever had  I started brown spotting yesterday at 6w2d  
Needless to say spent the day in   with endless worrying
Went in to clinic 1st thing this morn for emerg scan & there is now good news and bad news 
I was pregnant with Twins but it looks like one isnt going to bw viable and has poss stopped growing. One egg sac etc was a good bit smaller than the other one  Its looking highly unlikely that this one is going to make it  The other one is much better size & more developed, poss even a hint of a heartbeat with this one  
I've still to go back to clinic next week on 23rd as orig planned when hopefully things will be a bit clearer.

I'm full of mixed emotions , still spotting & absolutely terrified

All I can do is hope & pray

sorry for a 'me' post

Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r will pray everything works out, hang in there girl x


----------



## MinneMouse

Mrs R - so so sorry to hear about your weekend. Fingers crossed and lots of prayers coming your way.   Try and relax (I know that sounds like mission impossible but even a wee bit.....) Take care of yourself.

M
xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- I dont know what to say only I am thinking of you and am really sorry that this happening, will be praying for you and better news on 26th  xxx

Cars


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs R    that everything works out well.  Carrie Dx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

mrs r-sorry to hear about your weekend,spotting is my biggest worry aswell,try and relax hun,your wee one is a strong one and       for you hun for the 23rd, 

mrs hoopy-our scan date is 30th june,so 15 days and counting,try not to get too  about next tuesday,i have a feeling this could be your year too   


cars-how r u? 


well thats us 5 wks 4 days today, and 15 days away till our scan,still   everyday we get that far,(.)(.) pain is increasing,had a few sharp pains yesterday that worried me a wee bit but seemed to calm down by bed time,

hi to everyone else,hope you are all ok sending you   ,iam off for a wee snack, 

ranweli xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

mrs r 
try and not worry   loads of     going on for you all    
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- So sorry to hear you having rubbish time. I will try to reassure you a wee bit and say that I had bleeding at exactly the same time and I now have wee Frank. Try to stay   I am sure your wee one will be growing big and strong it is amazing what another week can do. They told me they thought there might be something starting to grow but was too early to tell so they couldn't even say there was anything in the sac but the sac was normal size for gestational age. A week later and there was wee Frank looking like a wee peanut and the heart beating away. I know it is pointless saying don't worry because you will anyway and I know how you feel it was the longest week of my life and I was a total nervous wreck. Brown spotting is good as this means old blood. I am sorry though that it looks like one won't continue on. I will be saying lots of            and will send a txt to the big man.

Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Mrs R,

Sorry about your bad news, i hope that the good news increase so that your next scan is perfect.

Lilith


----------



## misha moo

Evening ladies

Mrs R- just so sorry u have had all that stress and upset, like sadie said its pointless telling u not to worry, cause u will, but just try to take each day from now to the scan as it comes. We are all sending u lots of and   and i will be praying that everyting works out for u, i am sure it will, take are of ur self hon, and try to relax 

remember everyone is hear for u

Misha XX


----------



## Mrs R

thanks everyone, you're all fab on here


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- How are you doing today ??


----------



## emmypops

Hi there girls hope u r all ok  

Mrs R   - I am   for you and ur wee fighter - how r u feeling today? Make sure you get lots of rest for the next wee while and everything will be just fine   

Cars - How r u managing in the 2ww - have you gone   yet? When is OTD?

Ranweli - Hang in there honey - it is such a difficult time waiting for the first scan - I know only too well - have been there 3 times  

Mrs Hoopy -   for Sunday honey - 34 eh, just a kid  

Mr Hoopy - Well done with the money you raised - what a great cause  

Mouse - Hope cyst removal not too painful  

Sorry haven't been on for a while girls but it has been hectic here what with decorating and cleaning the flat ready for rental, getting my sisters wedding invites made and preparing for Emily's 3rd Birthday party this Friday - it's been all go  

Emily and I had a lovely time in Nairn last weekend and the weather was really nice so we managed lots of sandcastle construction on the beach    We also went to a farm park and Emily got to cuddle a baby bunny - was soooooooo cute - managed to get a wee film clip too  

Well have to dash cos going to friends for coffee this aft and have to pop in to book Emily's summer swimming lessons on the way - once you are three you get to do all sorts of exciting things ...... 

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

Evening everyone 

hope all my FF's are doing well

Mrs R- thinking of u hope ur keeping ur chin up, stay positive 

emmypops- i haven't built sandcastles for years!!! good that U both had such fun 

Mrs hoopy- hope u enjoy your weekend away? where did u go?

ranweil- not long till the scan now, hope ur keeping well and DH is spoiling u, did u decide on what u were going to do about telling FIL?

Well i am off now to do a wee bit of internet bargin hunting for a few days hols, not going abroad, cause we were silly enough to think i would be preg by now  so we are just going to do a few days hear and there with my mum and dad for my birthday at the start of july. Looking forward to being of work for a while. Is it just me or does it take anyone else ages to find and book something on the internet

take care everyone


MISHA XX


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi ladies (& chap!)
sorry not been on for a while...
We've had so much going on what with the building work for our extension, work, and so much family stuff...
everything's happening at once!

Shazzy I was soooo sorry to hear your news hun. I hope you're doing ok. Have you any thoughts on the next step for you and your dh?
 

Mrs R... I have everything crossed for you. I am      ing that your next scan will bring you good news, but I know how terrifying this is for you. 

Cars...PUPO     When is your OTD? HOpe the   isn't driving you too mad. Sending you lots of    

Lilith....take your time with the decision on what to do next and when. I know that time seems to go so slowly through all of this, but you need time to recharge and you will know when you are ready to try again.    

Mrs Mac...Hope things are going well for you on your stims. My acupuncturist told me not to do much in the way of exercise during stimming esp yoga or anything involving the abs, incase of hyperstimulation... (but then I was prone to this before, so maybe that was just for me I don't know). I reckon it would be okay as long as it's not intense.

Well, I got a wee scare today. I phoned the GRI thisam to ask them about getting more cyclogest pessaries to take me up to my first scan next thursday, and I happened to mention that I'd been having mild right sided pain for last few days. The nurse told me in view of my pain I should come in to the hospital straight away to get checked out. I've never been so scared in all my living years. I started shaking physically, and could barely tell my boss! Anyway, got dh to meet me there as I was preparing myself for bad news (by the time I got to the hosp I was convinced that I had an ectopic pregnancy). Luckily though, they scanned me and found a little bean...9 and 1/2 mm and heart beat. I collapsed in tears of relief. It's so hard to believe that this can actually happen after so long trying with nothing, no results, and then suddenely... there it is with it's little sac and heartbeat, out of nowhere!!! I am     ing for all you girls too. I will never ever forget the emotional pain. We still have so long to go to get through the 1st trimester but I feel slightly better after today.

Wishing you all a happy Wednesday.

Luckyluciana
xxx


----------



## bubbles06

good morning everyone 

this weather is so awful this morning,bring back our lovely sun ,thankyou all for your advice about my fil,we have decided we will tell dh's parents after the 7 week scan,and ask them please to keep it too themselves,(iam sure they can)  ,ive ben worrying a wee bit this morning my boobie pain has eased today,(has been there for 2 weeks) but still got other symptoms so   all is ok,we have still got 13 days till our scan,seems so far way still .

lucky-sorry to hear you had a worrying experience hun but so happy for you and dh that you saw that wee heartbeat  ,i undersatnd about the long 1st trimester,it seems so long till 1st scan then another 4 eeks till your are in the safe zone,sending you lots of   for a healthy pregnancy,

mrs r-how are you doing hun?, ive been thinking about you alot the last few days,  

cars-only 2 days to go!!  how r u hun? have you been tempted by the   yet,  

lilith-how r u?  

shazzy-hope you are ok?have you thought anymore about your next step?  

mrs mac-hows the stimming going ,when is your first scan?

mishamoo-hope the internet shopping went well   and you got lots of bargains 

mrs hoopy-sounds like you have busy weekend planned,  and hope mr h spoils you rotten,  

emmypops-your hols on the beach sounded fun,your never to old to build sandcastles,  ,

hi to everyone else ive missed,sending you all lots of     and      

ranweli xxxx


----------



## Cars

Hey Everyone,

Have had a horrible few days, pains in tummy similar to before  AF arrives so not been holding out much hope really, thinking about testing tommorow to get it over with, cried most of night last night, this 2ww is definately a form of torture! 

Sorry for moaning.............

Lucky- thats great that there was a heartbeat, it will make it all more real now! 

Ranweli- Bet you are wishing away these 13 days  

Misha- Did you book anything??

Love to everyone


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Mrs R - so sorry it looks like you may loose one of your wee ones but hopefully not. And if you do, I hope the other wee one hangs in there and keeps growing. I hope it''s good news on the 23rd.           

well, the good news is that DP as fixed the computer so I now have access to all my emotions again.  

Mrs Hoopy - you've hit the nail on the head re the kiddies' party thing. I take it you go a bit      with the prostap. I've actually had to stop   even without   side of things as , if I get drunk I fall apart and have a huge fight with DP.
I hope you have a great weekend away and a fab birthday.  Where are you off to? And good luck for tues. 34 will be a good age to be.  

Mr H - good luck for when the missus starts the prostap. sounds like you're going to be in for a fun time of it!!!


Emmypops - I hope Emily has a fab b'day party on Friday.  

Ranweli - fingers crossed for your scan. hope all goes well, and you enjoy your snacks!!! And I hope you make your FIL a very happy man - and that he can keep shtoom about it afterwards. 


Misha - good luck finding somewhere nice to go. And Happy B'day for when it comes.  


Lucky - congrats on your wee bean. That must be wonderful seeing that little heartbeat. I hope all continues to go well. And I hope life quietens down a bit for you. 

mrsmac - how's the stimming going? Hope you've got lots of little follicles developing there. Is it tomorrow you get scanned? 

Cars - keeping fingers crossed for you hon.           don't give up yet. 

Sadie - I hope you're all doing well, and Wee Frank is growing bigger day by day. 

Well , so far, apart from being quite weapy and emotional, norethisterone going ok. Only another 9 and 1/2 days to go on it! got a phone call from GCRM. Testosterone in normal range . Yee-hah. So I'm fine to continue on my DHEA. Let's just hope it helps. 

So far the DP stopping smoking has stopped. He says he'll try starting Mon. Going to leave him to it. I know myself you can't do it unless you want to , and I'm not sure he does want to. I think he just feels he should. 

Anyway, hi to everyone I've missed, and lots of     to all.


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

sorry I've been AWOL for a few dys  I've been trying to get my head round the fact that there were 2 sacs when we had that emerg scan on Monday.....I'm still feeling sad that one is looking unviable but relieved that all looked ok with the other one  its totally messed with my head & emotions. My spotting has stopped & I've just been taking things easy.
I'll be 7wks tomorrow but I'm still terrified 
Next scan is this coming tues so at least I'll know whats what.

how are you all

Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Mrs R- totally understandable to be feeling like that, heres a big    , take it easy over the weekend xx

Well,had another disastrous day today, took test this morning and it was negative, then rang gcrm to confirm otd date and they said the 20th which is saturday and not tommorow, so not going to test till saturday but having AF pains so think it might not be a good result, cant hekp but hope though  

Love to everyone x


----------



## Mrs R

cars - here's hoping its just been a tad too early!!! Good luck for saturday


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
been quiet on here the last couple of days ,iam 6 weeks today  ,had a scare yesterday am when i wiped and there was a wee bit of brown stringy stuff(sorry tmi) but only once and nothing since ia got myself so upset and phoned the clinic,they said it was nothing to worry about and to just carry on as normal, ,we have still got 11 days till the scan,seems so far away and    we get there still,

we also have some news we decided to tell dh's mum and dad today as yesterdays wee scare made us realise that we would like them to know,so built up the courage and told them, dh's father was soooo happy,to see him smile was so lovely,  

mrs r-i totally understand you wanted a wee break,its alot to take in   iam positive your wee one will be growing stronger everyday for you  have you got any sickness yet? 

cars-keep      hun,youve still got 2 days,  


hi to everyone else,hope you are all well     

love ranweli xx


----------



## Mrs R

ranweli - scares are not good hunni are they?? It really does scare the sh*t outta you when you see discoloured stuff on the loo paper. My heart hit the floor & then the tears wouldnt stop 
At least its jst been a little bit & you've had no more. I'm sure it'll all be fine. Have you see how many girls on the 'waiting for 1st scan' thread have had bleeding/spotting the past few dys? Tons of them so its common. Make sure you're taking things easy 

Glad DH's parents have been told....nice to share the joy with folk  We've had to tell a few more family & close friends after the events of the weekend as we had to cancel going to a family thing at short notice & it was opening a can of worms by lying any more.

No sickness from me yet, felt a bit queasy when I first woke but once I got up & showered it passed. Have had heartburn quite alot though.

Roll on these scans eh

Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R, Lucky and Ranweli - Just wanted to send you all a big  .  You all seem to have had a bit of a tough week!  Hoping it all gets easier.    

Cars -     for you.  You never know until OTD (apart from 3 days of bleeding beforehand for me kind of gave it away!   ) so hang on in there.  It's not all over for you.  Really hope you get a change in result.   

Jen xxx


----------



## mrsmac

Just a quickie from me.

mrs R - sending  Roll on scan day xx

ranweli - roll on scan day for you too xx

cars -   for Saturday.   please xx

jen - nice to hear from you. How's things with you? xx

mierran - sounds like your treatment is going well. Chuffed for you. Got scan and bloods tomorrow. Hope there's been lots of activity xx

lucky - glad to hear your wee one is growing well. Thanks for exercise info. I've got low amh so not huge chance of hyperstimulation. Maybe exercise might help   Here's hoping xx

   to everyone 


On day 8 of stimms. Feel not too bad. Scan and bloods tomorrow. Hoping there's lots of lovely follies. Big news for us today. MIL has breast cancer. Huge shock. She'll find out on Monday details for surgery, treatment etc. Always something isn't there?

Will post properly on Saturday. Love to all ggs.


mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

mrs mac- iam so sorry to hear about your mil,cancer is such an awful disease,hope the tests on monday are  reassuring,    

jen-how r u hun?     nice to see you posting 


love ranweli xxx


----------



## kleenexgirl

KNOCK, KNOCK



Hi Ladies,

Sorry to butt in.....  I live in Northern Ireland, but have just been told at our consent signing for IVF that we will have to wait until October or possibly November for egg collection/transfer privately!!!!!!!!.  All our bloods and analysis etc has already been done, and money paid   and I'm kind of thinking of trying to get an extra cycle done at another clinic in Scotland (ie close to home)/ or England.  Could you let me know what you think of GCRM and how you found their wait times?

Sorry again, but I reckoned you girls were the people to ask!
Thanks
Kleenex


----------



## mierran

Hi folks , just on to see how everyone doing , and if Cars had a result. 

cars - keeping   and fingers crossed for you.    

mrsmac - so sorry to hear about you MIL. I hope they get lots of info from the tests etc and it's a low grade one without spread that they can cure. Just what you dont need at the moment - extra stress. I hope those follicles are growing well despite it. Fingers crossed re results from scan today. 

kleenexgirl - i found that, if you were prepared to take cancellations at any time, there isn't much of a wait at the GCRM. You need a copy of your blood results - the viral screening, rubella, and smear test, etc. I found they did want to repeat semen analysis despite us having done several before. good luck , whatever you decide. 


Hi to everyone else, Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies !

How are you all tonight ? All set for a jolly weekend ?

Mrs R / Ranweli - hope you are doing ok and taking it easy. I've been thinking about you both.

Mieran - how are things with you ? Not too long now. Just over a week. I guess its not the easiest time to give up smoking.

Mrs Mac - sorry to hear about your MIL. Hopefully treatment can start soon and once you've more information everything should feel better. Never rains but it pours eh ?

Emmypops - your trip away sounds good. You are having a busy time of it though !

Cars - any news, fingers crossed.  

Jen - good to hear from you. How are you feeling now ?

I'm having one of those 'low' days. An old friend called last night but I was in the bath and I was a bit suspicious. Anyway called her back tonight and it was one of those 'I've got some news for you' conversations. We are old school friends. I know she has been trying for over 2 years but as I've been avoiding her (as I've found I've been doing lately with others who I know are trying ) I don't know what the score is. Anyway, I hadn't realised how hard the conversation could be and although I congratulated her she started probing a bit about what we'd been up to etc I ended up saying things were hard and her news was difficult for me. I then blundered on and said  I should have been heavily pregnant this summer. She then of course thought I'd miscarried and I ended up telling her it was failed fertility treatment. Now I feel I've exposed myself when I hoped I wouldn't, I feel guilty, sad, weird, angry, you name it. I then spoke to my Mum who said she doesn't understand why I don't want many people to know. (We've told close family and a few very close friends) So now feel guilty about that. Does it ever get any easier ?  I'm sure she thinks I'm a horrible person. Just need to think about what Isabel told me last week at GCRM and hopefully tomorrow will be a better one.

Sorry about this being a bit of a moan.

Hi to one and all 

Take care.

Mouse


----------



## bubbles06

hi just a quick post from me,

cars-wishing you all the best for tomorrow and     you get that result       

mini mouse- iam fine,ust taking it easy,me and dh are going away to some friends tomorow and ill be back on sunday,so looking forward to that,sorry to hear you had a bad time,friends and family telling you there good news is hard,ive had that a few times,and had to compose myself as no one knows about our txt,whenever them words(ive got something to tell you)are said your heart just sinks,dont feel guilty hun its your choice who knows about your txt,take care xx  

hi to everyone else,

love ranweli xxx

p.s i think morning sickness might be starting on me,felt   today,and (.)(.) are def sore today


----------



## MinneMouse

Have a good weekend, Ranweli. Thanks for your reply. You girls are my barometer in this whole thing !

Hope the sickness isn't too bad, its supposed to be a good sign. Just keep lost of wee biscuits and things at the ready. Choc chip cookies, maybe !?  

Take care.

M

x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Well we off to Cornwall. Sorry not got time to post. Maybe get time to get on my friends computer at some point when we are away.

Cars- Good luck for tomorrow.        

See you all soon

Love Sadie


----------



## Cars

BFN for us again         totally gutted


----------



## MinneMouse

So so sorry Cars, I've been thinking about you.

I know there is nothing I can say but please know I'm here for a moan fest, cyber shoulder to cry on.

Take care of yourselves and let it all out.

Lots of love,

Minnie


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cars       so sorry to read your news - its so darn hard.  Thinking of you x x


----------



## mierran

Cars - so sorry hon. words cant describe the pain and emptyness, but I hope that you can support each other, wipe up each others tears, and take comfort from the fact that at least you got to the 2ww. thinking of you both   

Mouse - Big hugs, hon. I dont think there is a right or wrong way to go about telling people re treatment. I've been very open , in part because of my job, and I've payed for it in many ways ( see down for latest instalment )> at least if people dont know you cant have them look at you as if you're going to steal their children , or have conversations stop when you walk in a room. But on the other hand, people knowing reduces the number of inadvertant faux pas. 

Well , I have to say I'm having a pretty   time of it too. Not only do I feel v tired with a sore head and severe PMS on the norethisterone, but it appears I've been demoted. I've worked in the same place for 11 and 1/2 years now , the first 9 of them working my backside off for lots of verbal promises of bonuses, pensions, private healthcare, a partnership etc that never quite materialised. After I needed time off for surgery for my endo, it suddenly appeared that I'd misunderstood all these conversations, but my name was still on the headed paper. However, our new batch of paper has arrived without my name on it. It was nice of them to tell me. Esp annoying as I was put on call last night and didn't get home till 10.15, despite the fact that my pay was docked for me not doing on call over a year ago. I'm also v worried that they're going to try and dock my pay further for me not being an 'associate director' anymore. despite the fact they never increased my pay for doing it in the first place. 

So my self esteem which, as you ladies will know, takes a battering through fertility treatment and the inability to have children anyway ( esp if, as with me, major female factors ) has reached a new low. I feel , not only have I spent most of ( and possibly all of as I've such a low amh/poor responder ) my child - bearing years working on my career to be financially secure enough to have a child, but that career is now well and truely   . 

Anyway, sorry for the me post. It just makes me feel what did I do it all for ? 

Right, time to try and get that PMA back on board. I'll blame at least some of it on the drugs!

I hope everyone else is having a better time of it than I am at the mo, and Mrs R and Ranweli - you and your wee ones are growing as i type.      to all. 

X X


----------



## whippet

cars so so sorry honey wish it could have been different for you both   

whippet x


----------



## mrsmac

cars - I am truly gutted for you, honey. Really am   So wish it was a different outcome. All you can do is be there for each other and allow time to grieve. Thinking of you both. We'll be here to support you in any way we can   xx


mierran - sounds like a rotten week, to put it mildly. Firstly, workwise. Who can you speak with to challenge this charade? Obviously don't know what you do for a living, but, work ethics surely are a common denomenator in most fields, would have thought   Would consider the ask a lawyer / employment pages for advice. You've got enough going on  
Now, don't you let these   get you down!!!  You're almost finished Norethisterone (I think  ) soon to be stimming. Time to get body and soul chilled. "Me time" - what are you doing for it? How are you relaxing? Can't do anything about the years that have been and gone. This is your time to make babies and this is the treatment that's going to make it all happen    Sending   xx


sadie - have a lovely holiday in Cornwall. Gorgeous weather, beaches, food. Look forward to hearing all about it xx


minnie mouse - the whole issue about telling people is really tricky, I think. We told my mum and dad, MIL and very close friends about 1st ICSI. For 2nd ICSI, just my mum and dad. For FET - no one and now 3rd ICSI - no one. It's a really personal choice and you can only do what's right for you. Don't think there's a wrong way. We struggled enough to cope with our own disappointment. Didn't want to have to feel guilty about upsetting loved ones too   Hope you're feeling better today xx


ranweli - lots of lovely pregnancy symptoms. Enjoy. What are your plans for the weekend? xx


Will be back on shortly. Taking mum and dad to a wee party. 



mrsmac
x


----------



## mrsmac

Back again  

Thank you for kind wishes. MIL doing ok. Focusing on Monday's app. Trying to stay positive. She had breast cancer 26 years ago and survived. Will do it again   Trying to reassure her that cancer treatments have hugely evolved since then. 

Had scan and bloods yesterday. Seems to be going well   10 follies. Can't remember sizes. Due to go back on Monday again to see how they're doing. Hopefully ec later in the week. Only problem is, DH wants MIL to stay at ours til Thursday. Trying not to be a completely selfish cow here BUT just want to be home alone after ec and et. Does that sound awful?  

Anyway, on a far more positive note......went to see Take That last night. They were amazing! Loved every minute. So much so that, ram jam full of hormones obviously, cried my eyes out at the end of it   It was "Rule the World" that did it. Weirdo!!!


Love to all 



mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Lassies and laddie !

Hope u r all well  

Well some exciting news - I called GCRM for an update on our position in the list and we are now 19th !! Last time I called we were 42nd and that was only 3 weeks ago - so by my reckoning we should reach the top in the next 3 or 4 weeks    Quite exciting really as we were planning for end August/beg Sept and now looks mid July could be on the cards   Only small problem could be that I will have to be sober at the hen night ( and the wedding hopefully    ) but that is no big deal if it brings us a step closer   

Emily was 3 on Friday and we had a wee party for her - 9 kids 3 and under and 15 adults so was a bit hectic but lots of fun   

Cars - So sorry honey - words don't really help so just a big   for you and DH

Mierran - So sorry u have work problems - u can do without that at the moment  

Sadie - Hope u had a good trip to Cornwall - i have always fancied going but never fancied the journey  

Mouse - It is so hard to sound happy for other people's pregnancies - I don't know about you but it seems every 2nd person u pass in the street at the mo has a bump - I think its just that in summer u notice it more  

Kleenex girl - I have found the GCRM very friendly and efficient so far and would strongly recommend them. Have never had a problem with making appointments - as long as you are able to go through the day - good luck wiht your tx whatever u decide  

Mrs R - Hope u r doin ok    Have been   for you sweetie  

Take care 

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Cars -     So sorry your news wasn't what you hoped for.  Am here if you need to 'chat'.

Mierran - Hope you get things at work sorted so you can concentrate fully on tx.  Sounds like a horrible situation.  

Emmy - Glad you're moving quickly up the list.  Shouldn't be long now eh!

MrsMac - Sorry to hear about you MIL.  Hope she's doing ok.  Sounds like your tx is going well.

Minnie - Oh dear - these I've got some news conversations are always hard.  Totally up to you though who you tell about tx.  I have only told my sister which has worked for me but everybody has to do what's right for them.  

As for me, TBH I've been having quite a few ups and downs.  Never got a transfer at work and have just been having days of feeling that this is it for me - the next 40 years are going to be exactly the same as this.  I am struggling to have a baby, I'm stuck in the same old job.  I'm only 29 and this is my life! It sucks.  Just feel there is so much more I should be doing.  DP and I have talked about heading to Oz for a year but there are a few things that will take some time to tie up before we could do that. I just feel I'm stuck in a situation I can do nothing to change and it's bringing me down.  Sorry to be so depressing!  Least I've only got 2 weeks til I head off for a girlie weekend in Benidorm - yay!

Love to you all,

Jen xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls & mr hoopy,

mrs r - how are you doing?  try to stay positive, everything will work out though it must be very difficult for you just now.  

sadie - how's frank junior doing?  hope you all have a lovely holiday in cornwall.  

ranweli - ethan is doing brilliantly, thanks for asking after him.  how are you?  still floating on cloud 9 no doubt!  try not to worry about the brown stringy stuff.  i had a wee bit of that too and was totally panicked but it didn't happen again so i decided not to even mention it to dh and everything was perfect with our little boy.  

mierran - i'm with you on bb, i really can't bare to watch it, it's proper car-crash tv but i manage not to look!  we actually just got our first great night's sleep as ethan slept right through last night from half nine to half seven!  i gave him a "dreamfeed" as we were going to bed but as he didn't wake up during it i like to think that he slept right through.  probably stretching the truth a little though.    hope your tx as the gcrm is going well.    

lilith - really sorry to hear your news hun.  remember we're all here for you.  

lucky - i'm glad everything's okay.  a scary way to go into your first scan but isn't it amazing? just breathtaking!  

mrs hoopy - hope your tests come back how you want them so you can get started asap.  glad you enjoyed your acupuncture.  i love it and am totally missing it now.  

shazzy - sorry to hear your news.  

mrs mac - hope your tx is going well.  

kleenex - the gcrm is a fantastic clinic, we have a beautiful baby boy thanks to them!  when we had our tx last year there was no waiting at all but i think it may be a little busier now.  would definitely be before october though!  

mouse - it's hard i know when you don't want to tell all and sundry about your tx.  dh and i found it got easier when those close to us knew we were having tx but the well-meaning checks right through our first cycle drove us mad so when it failed we told everyone who knew that we would be going back but we would absolutely not be telling anyone when that would be, including our parents.  we went though our natural fet in near-complete secrecy (only my best friend, cousin and acupuncturist knew) and it was much more relaxing.  once we were pregnant however, we pretty much started telling anyone and everyone as we'd always said we didn't want to keep quiet once we were through the difficult period as sub-fertility still seems to have a stigma attached to it and it really shouldn't as there are so many more people having difficulty conceiving than most people realise!  anyway, sorry, enough of my rant! not really sure what i was trying to say now!  

cars - i'm really sorry hun.  stay strong.  

emmy - great news about the gcrm waiting list, hopefully won't be long now!  

jen - sorry to hear you're feeling down.  take some time out to pamper yourself.  


hi to everyone else, hope you're all well.  

wishing x


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

I've had a busy weekend what with a family wedding & then fathers day but it's been good as its took my mind off things & the time has passed a bit quicker!!
Tomorrow is scan d-day.....I am a nervous wreck but want the scan so much.....I'm just hoping that the bigger preg sac has grown more & we see a strong healthy heartbeat and that we get some answers as to whats happening with the smaller sac  
I'll try & get on asap tomorrow with an update, In the meantime I'm back to my endless praying        

wishing - hello, thanks for thinking of me  what you been up to luv?

jen - its totally normal & expected to have good days and bad days hunni , the whole ttc thing is such an emotional rollercoaster!! Get on countdown mode to benidorm.....how many sleeps is it?? 

emmy - you're certainly moving up that list hunni, hope you get to the top real soon!!  Glad little Emily's party was a great success on fri...belated b'day wishes to her  thanks for the  

mrsmac - good luck for the appt today!!!  Glad you enjoyed Take That....they're fab aren't they!I'll say a wee prayer for your MIL  hope she gets on ok on monday too 

mierran - sending you huge big virtual hugs (((((((HUGS))))))))  There's gonna be happier times ahead hunni 

sadie - hope you're all having a lovely time in cornwall & the sun is shining 

ranweli - how you doing luvvie?? has MS set in for you?? hope you're keeping well  

mouse - oh not one of 'those' phonecalls  they never get any easier!!! Just think one day its gonna be you making that call spreading your good news      

kleenex - welcome to the thread!!!  I personally think GCRM are fab & would go nowhere else if you're paying private. They're whole approach to TX is great, much more personal & informative than I experienced elsewhere. They're success rates are fab as well & Dr Marco Gaudoin is truly amazing!!!! I cant praise them high enough. Good luck with whatever you decide 

cars - I'm so sorry hunni  Nothing I can say will help but make sure you & DH have lots of time together & get all the emotions out. You know where we are if you need us  

hoopy's - how are things with you two 

who else have I missed? 

luv to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## sillymilly

Hi Ladies!

Quick question for those at gri - how soon after post screen apt can you start?

Ta

Sillym


----------



## bubbles06

everyone,
  hope you all had a nice weekend,me and dh went to a family party saturday night which was good but i am soooo tired,feel like i could sleep all day,the morning sickness has arrived, i've not been sick but since saturday have had waves of nausea especially mornings and night,i know its a good sign but i feel so rough but iam happy my wee one/s are ok  ,we are 7 weeks on thursday and our scan is next tuesday,we are so excited   


mrs r- glad to hear you've been ok,i am looking forward to hearing all about your scan tommorow,   , have you got any m/s yet?

wishing-its nice to hear from you and lovely to hear all about wee ethan,iam fine,yes still on  ,trying to relax but still worried,  

jen-like mrs r said the ttc rollercoaster isnt nice but you will get your dream.a girls holiday sounds fun  ,when do you go?

emmys- emilys party sounded great,hectic but alot of fun ,good news about waiting list,not long to go now      ,

hi to everyone ive missed iam off for a lie down and to listen to my cd,   to you all,

love ranweli xx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all your support, me and dh have decided we want to go for it straight away again so rang GCRM this morning and they are ringing us back on wednesday after reviewing our case and we will see from there, im hoping they will let me go for it again next month?   

Mrs R- best of luck tommorow, will be thinking of you, what time is your scan??

Emmy- thats great news you have moved up in the list   

Ranweli- you must be so looking forward to your scan next tuesday but great sign you are feeling sick   

Jen- Dont know what to say to you, australia sounds like a plan, a total change would probably be totally refreshing xx sorry that your feeling so bad, heres a big     

Love to everyone


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Cars - how you doing hon?

mrsmac - thanks hon. yes, last day norethisterone on friday 26th, scan on the 30th. It cant come soon enough - started cramping big style yesterday, still sore head etc etc. roll on stimming - i know i'll feel better once i start that. 
As far as R+R concerned I've got the natal hypno cd. Spent the weekend curled up on the sofa with a thriller. I'm normally as sci fi and fantasy girl , but i really cant face any miraculous the saviour is born after a quickie by the moonlit pool at the mo!! Not that I'll get much over the next 2 weeks - I'm on call this weekend. 
How're you getting on?  that's great news - 10 follicles. 
I hope your MIL's tests went well today. And I don;t think you're being selfish wanting a bit of peace for ec and et. Given the situation, if your MIL is with you it'll highten emotions all round. Has your DH got any siblings she can stay with , as she will need support? 

emmypops - that's wonderful - some jump. And just think of all the blackmail material you'll get being sober!!

Jen - I hope you have a great time in benidorm - you really deserve it. And don't give up yet - remember , you got 2 good embys. Even if you took a couple with no fertility problems at all they only have a 50-60% success rate with ivf. I know sometimes it is as if we're in a rut while everyone else moves on with their lives. 


wishing - glad ethan doing well. and sounds like he's picking up a taste in tv already. I hope you enjoyed your good night's sleep. 

Sadie - hope wee Frank still thriving


sharon - how're you doing? 

Ranweli - you getting fed up of ginger snaps yet? good luck for next week. 

Mrs R - good luck for tomorrow. I hope your wee pops are getting bigger and stronger- and that the wee one has rallied. Fingers crossed. 

Hoopys - how's the countdown going? 

mouse - cheers hon. here's to PMA for both of us.     and I hope you dont get any more phone calls in the bath tub. 

silly - Should't be long now. I take it you've had your viral results etc? When they tell you you can go you phone up day 1 of your period, and if they've got a space, then they'll take you. If not, you have to try again the next cycle day 1. it can take a few months to get started. It can also take lots and lots of phone calls to get through!It's first come first served, so phone early. 

Well, managed to have both my bosses run away from me today - would have been quite funny if it wasn't so sad. I think they're hoping I'll get over it . And I haven't said a sharp word to either of them. 

On a late start tomorrow so at least I'll get a long lie. Went on green metropolis yesterday and ordered myself a large pile of books so that should keep me busy - once they arrive. 

I hope everyone else is having a good week. x x


----------



## Lilith

Cars: Sorry to hear your bad news, I really hope it works next time. It sounds like you already have a plan, good!!

Sharon: OZ sounds great.

I just came back from Oran, I will write more once that I unpack!!!

xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quick one from me today just back from gri and have to run to work   

cars so sorry mrs really thought this was your time glad to hear your starting right away again keep the momentum going  

mrs r  good luck today     everything is well   

well all the tests came back clear so happy wwith that    booked in to start on 12/7 for prostap oh the joy  

anyway sorry for the post and run but as usual have no time
hope everyone is well and enjoying this weather
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## bubbles06

just popped on to see how mrs r got on at her scan,  

ive been taken over by all day sickness 6 times already(sorry tmi) cant keep anything down,  

will be back on to check later 

ranweli xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone 

I'm pleased to reveal that my scan went well today!
Its a huge relief, I can tell you, I was a complete bag of nerves in the waiting room!!! 

I have one healthy baby onboard with a strong heartbeat! 
It was soooo amazing to see and hear its little heart going ten to the dozen. Such a moving experience.
The size was perfect and they've told me I am exactly 7w5d  so one day ahead of what I thought I was  Turns out they work it out from when HCG trigger was rather than day of EC.
My due date is 02/02/10 

The other preg sac was still visible but had def stopped growing at 5wk6dys  ....it showed signs of fetal matter so was obviously trying its best but just didn't make it bless it. 
They've told me that it'll either come away itself or my body will jst absorb it. Bit sad about that  but need to focus on our star embryo now  
Cant believe its all happening for real, never thought we'd get this far!! 
Thanks God if you're reading :wink: 

ranweli - sounds like your hormones are raging hunni, maybe its gonna be twinnies for you  I've had a few queasy moments but not actually sick. I've been waking up absolutely starving, I mean ravenous!  Cant get my breakfast quick enough   Also waking early for the loo as well  Your turn soon for the scan, it's a fab moment, I still cant stop looking at the pics

mrs hoopy - thats fab your test results all came back clear  Even better you've got a date to start again, roll on the good old prostap!!!! Hope this will be 'the one'   hope you managed to catch some of the gorgeous sunshine

mierran - bet you cant wiat to finish those evil tabs!! I bled about 3dys after stopping them & felt instantly more human again!

cars - hope your review goes well on wed & you get the green light for go asap!! Sometimes its good to strike while the iron is hot eh, hope you get your dream this next time 

loads of luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- been checking all day hoping for good news, delighted for you and dh, you must be so relieved   

Cars xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Have managed to get online from my friends

mrsR- So pleased for you I could greet. I know exactly how you feel I was a bag of nerves too when I went for scan because of the bleeding. So exciting you must be on  . Having really greta time in Cornwall. Weather has been fantastic and food well it fab too. We were at Newquay today and the beach was fab. Wee Frank was taking it all in. He has just been a we star with the journey and all the change still in his wee routine.

cars- So sorry my sweet. Sounds like you are making positive steps forward but not easy.

mierran- So sorry you having rubbish time with work. Hopefully you won't be long till you have other things to occupy you and work will become secondary. Good luck with treatment. 

mrsmac- Howz things? Don't be daft you not selfish it is a time to have house to yourself. Hope your MIL doing ok.

Em- Sounds like it all on track to happen sooner rather than later keep us posted.

Wishing- So glad Ethan doing well. I dream feed Frank too. He in bed at 19.30 and I dream feed him at 23.00 he then sleeps till 06.30-06.45. It really is great getting more sleep.

Ranweli- Sounds like hormones kicking in. Maybe twinnies you never know. I had evening sickness with wee Frank from around 4pm. Couldn't eat dinner and only thing that helped was going to bed. It will get better mine went at 14weeks.

Mrshoopy- Fab news then that you can go ahead. I will have everything crossed for you.

Jen- You really are having it rough. We were going to go to Oz if our treatment hadn't worked too. A change may be a good thing and am sure you will consider it carefully.  

Anyway- I now I haven't managed to post to everyone but feel a bit rude as we staying at friends.


Catch up with you all soon

Cornwall is fab and weather is fantastic.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting July 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI  Started 27th May 2009 Stimming June 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM Started June 2009

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
another quick one from me just in from work (promise catch up soon )

mrs r that is great news     you both must be on cloud nine times a million  
hope you a heathy and worry free pregancy from now on in and remember its taken a lot of hard work and tears so ENJOY IT!!!!!!
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Mrs R

thanks folks!!! 

Feeling a bit more chilled today which is good  

Can someone tell me how to get my ticker to display??  I've gone to Tickerfactory & created it but when I pasted it onto my profile page its not displaying  Am I pasting it into the wrong part What section on the profile page do you paste it into

Mrs R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

MrsR
You need to cut and paste the URL bit into your signature block.... All the best honey x x  x

Big hugs mini minx x x


----------



## Mrs R

yeee haaa finally got a ticker    

thanks mini minx


----------



## mrsmac

hi girlies,

mrs R - that's lovely news. Really chuffed for you. Hope you can kick back and enjoy the ride now. What happens next? Will you be under the care of your GP and midwives? Thanks for   for my wee MIL xx


sadie - holiday sounds fab. Anywhere there's great food, beaches will be magic. Enjoy! xx


mrs hoopy - roll on July for you to get started   Good news that your test results came back negative. Will there be any changes to treatment this time? xx


ranweli - that's a lot of sickness.   Poor you   When do you go for your scan? xx


mierran - nearly time for stimms. Hurrah! Hope you're feeling better   xx


sillymilly - I'm sure we phoned on day 1 of first cycle after post screening app. It was fully booked so had to try again the next month. Started then. Good luck xx


cars - any news from GCRM? Today's your case review isn't it? Will be checking later to see if you've posted   xx


wishing - good to hear how well Ethan is doing. Sending lots of    to you both xx


jen - weekend in Benidorm will be a tonic. Something fun to look forward to xx


emmy - wow! That waiting list has really shrunk. Not long to wait. Roll on next 3 weeks xx



Sending lots of love to everyone else  


Well, tomorrow is ec day. Can't believe it's nearly here. Bring it on!!!! Hoping for lots of healthy eggs from me and super sonic sperm from dh. Going to have a lazy night, lots of food, read my book ("the business"- Martina Cole) and pjs on early. We've to be at clinic for 8.30am. Thinking 1st or 2nd on the list.


MIL app at breast clinic was quite positive. Dr was really nice and hopes to have her surgery done in approx 2 weeks time. One of the nurses will phone before the weekend to let us know details. Took her home yesterday. Will probably come back to us after surgery. 



mrsmac
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies,

Just a quicky from me. I have trousers to shorten and I'm not great with needle and thread !

Just wanted to say - Mrs R, delighted to hear your news, what an emotional roller coaster you've been on but what an experience yesterday. Bring on all good things associated with a healthy pregnancy !

Mrs Mac - All the best for tomorrow. It seems to have come round quickly. Glad to hear the news about MIL too.

Take care everyone else.

Love.

Mouse


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

thought I'd try & add a picture from my scan yest but I'm pretty rubbish at this kind of thing so bear with me.........










ooh thats better than my attempt on another thread  

Mrs Mac - glad that your MIL's appt went ok & she's having surgery soon. I'll keep her in my  Want to wish you all the best for EC tomorrow, hope you get on well, here's to quality eggies & super strength swimmers   

Mouse - good luck with the trouser shortening, I cheat and use wonder web   

luv to all
Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- The scan is so clear, just delighted for you both xx

Mrs Mac-The very best of luck tommorow, will be thinking of you and   for loads of eggs. Will also   for your MIL that she finds loads of strenght to kick the big C in the cahoonies!! 

Sadie- Have a fab break   

Ranweli- feeling any better   

Mrs Hoopy-When you getting started??

Pat rang from GCRM after reviewing our case, she said that they wouldnt change anything for next treatment, that i responded really well and that i had great embryos. So we are meeting Marco on the 15th of july and then starting asap after that    looking forward to it already  

Love to everyone  xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls 

Mrs R - Wonderful news about your scan - you can start to enjoy your pregnancy a bit more now  

Mrs Mac - Best of luck for EC 2moro - hope u get lots and lots of luvly eggies    Glad ur MIL got a positive report and is having her op so soon  

Mrs H - Glad all the tests came back clear and now u can concentrate on your next TX  

Ranweli - Sorry to hear about your sickness - hope it eases a bit honey  

Cars - Hope the review went well and u r able to get gong again really soon  

Sadie - Hope the holiday is going well - I am impressed with your dedication still updating us on your hols  

Mierran - Not long to go now on the pills - bet u can't wait  

Jen - Sorry u r feeling down honey    Your weekend in Benidorm will hopefully do u the world of good - don't make any life-changing desisions tho til u r in a more positive frame of mind  

Sorry and   to those i missed 

Take care
Emmy xx

PS Cars - just read ur post - hope u get strted really soon after your meeting


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi,
Just a quickie tonight.
Cars....so much to say to you.... First of all I'm so sorry for you Bfn. Life is so unfair   , but good on you girl for trying again straight away. It takes so much guts to pick yourself up and starting over, after everything you've been through, but I'm sure it's the best thing for you. It gives you another focus straight away. I really really    that this time things will go to plan. It sounds like the GCRM were really happy with your response whihc is a great start. Sounds like your chances of success are good. It's great that you can go straight ahead again so soon. Take it easy, and try to stay  . Focus on the future not the past. Xxxx

Mrs R...I'm so relieved for you. I didn't manage to log on last night, but was thinking of you. My dh keeps asking after you as well! It's almost like a family!    So sad for your other little bean, but here's hoping that the little fighter is a strong one, and grows big and strong. You have the same due date as me!!!! How cool. Don't quite understand that tho, if they told me I was 7 weeks last tue, so now I'm 8 wks and 1 day   Look after yourself and try and enjoy! I'm still not relaxed at all. I hope that first proper 12-16wk scan will help with that.

Minnie mouse..Sounds like you've had a hell of a time. Don't worry about what your friend is thinking, as if she's been trying for 2 years herself,then she'll have an idea of what you must be feeling (altho obv not the same). She should know how much this means to you and if she's a good friend she will understand.  I found that I needed to tell my friends jsut for sanity, but everyone is different. You can only do what you feel is right for you at the time, and you obviously needed to talk about it.  That's what friends are for   

Meirran...what a crap week at work you are having??!! Can they really dock your pay without warning you or asking you first?? I always thought that they had to inform you. Maybe ACAS can help? God, as if you don't have enough on your plate. I want to   them for you!!
I've had a bit of a face to face with my boss myself this week. Didn't feel that I was being treated fairly in my work in view of my circumstances. I have a very heavy and stressful job, and have spoken to my boss already, but she needed a threat of occupational health to listen to me it seems!!! I did get her to listen in the end, and she's been very good as an outcome. It pays off to speak to them sometimes! Just have to look after yourself when it comes down to it.

Mrs Mac. Best of luck for your EC tomorrow. Will be thinking and   ing for you. 

Hi to everyone else.

Luckyluciana
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

mrs R - that's wonderful news about your wee one. I'm sorry that it wasn't to be twins. It's wonderful that you saw a good heartbeat, and even have a due date.I've tears in my eyes looking at your scan.  I hope all continues to go well.     

Lucky - good luck for your scan. I hope the morning sickness doesn't get too bad. glad your boss is being a bit better with you. 

ranweli - I hope you also continue to do well - and the morning sickness settles down. you tried the hypo cd for it? 

sadie - hope you enjoy cornwall for the rest of your trip, and wee frank has a great time too. 

Wishing - i hope ethan continues to thrive. 

Mrs Hoopy / mr h - that's wonderful that you can get started. not long till the 12th!!

Cars - glad you've got a plan of action. I'm glad today went well

mrsmac - good luck for tomorrow   for lots of good eggs and   , great news too about your MIL. I hope the sx goes well. 

Roll on friday and the end of these horrible little pills. I just keep taking one day at a time. My bosses still haven't spoken to me about the headed paper. I've asked one of my colleagues who is leaving in a couple of months for a copy of his payslips when he was working same hours as me so if they try and dock me below that I can fight it. To be honest, I'm staying out of their way - except for the point where I found out they have me working my weeks holiday ( ie about prob egg collection time). At that point you could just about see the steam from my ears. It was aparently a mistake ( not unusual in our rotas ) and is sorted.  I'm aware I'm not at my most rational at the moment so prob not a good idea to have sensible discussions with them. 

Have a couple of friends from when I used to live in edinburgh coming over on fri. Be good to see them, but a bit sad too. Our lives have gone such different ways, and with my health probs, and money side of things, I've not been up for going out on the party scene . 

Anyway ,   and   to everyone.  

   to everyone else too. 

X X


----------



## snzk

hi all,
sorry, i haven't posted here for a while. Just an update to say i got a   on the 18th June (1st icsi attempt). Have review appointment with Marco on the 20th July and hoping to embark on a final attempt around September. Pat advised that they wouldn't make any changes to the regime if I went for another cycle. Everything went well apart from the fertilisation stage, only 1 out of 6 fertilised. Just thought I'd update you all. I start acupunture on Tuesday, that will be fun, I have a phobia of needles...lol
Glad to read you are all doing fine or coping well if you are not.
Take care all.
Lorr.xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
sorry wasnt around yesterday m/s was still bad, on the good side was only sick 2 times,and i could finally eat something last night and it stayed down,feel a wee bit better this morning,bit queasy but maybe ive been sick enough the last 2 days for the week   ,am going to try a wee sandwich,  
we are 7 weeks todays and only 5 days till our scan,

mrs r-great news about your wee baby,you scan pic is fab,it must of been such a relief after your other scan,sorry about your other wee bean  ,is that you been handed over now to your local gp? 

snzk-sorry hun about your last txt outcome ,hope the acupuncture goes well,  

mrs mac-hope ec goes well today and you get a fab wee clutch of eggies   

sorry ladies ill do some more personals soon,feeling a bit   again so gonna lie down,

love ranweli xx


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks

was at my GP today & I now have an appt to see the midwife next thurs afternoon, cant believe I'm using words like 'I' and 'midwife'......still unreal!!! 
I'm 8wks today so I'll be 9wks when I see the MW,hope this gives them time to arrange a 12wk scan 
I'm going to ask to be referred under Marco at the Southern as he knows all my history with my endo probs, has done laparoscopy & then my TX so would feel happier under his care at the southern.
Feeling good, tired in the afternoons, boobs kill me at nightime & I was quite nauseaous this morn but no sickness. All good so far!!! More acupuncture tomorrow 

ranweli - thats me done with GCRM  unless I want to pay for private scan between now & 12wk one. Haven't decided yet. Hope you've not been as sick today hunni and you've kept the sandwich down. I'm eating like a horse 

lorr - been chatting on the other thread but wanted to send you more   Hope the review with marco on the 20th goes well & september brings you happiness. Acupuncture will be fab....bet you luv it!!

mierran - thanks for the lovely words. Only one more day on those evil tablets  hope you'll get instant relief!!! Work sounds quite stressful hunni, try n hold your breath & count to 10. Hope you have a ncie time with your friends tomorrow 

lucky - My DH also asks after people on here but usually gets everyone all mixed up bless him  That is weird we have same due date isnt it, they told me the other day they work it out from the HCG trigger rather than EC  I'm a bit like you, hoping that the 12wk scan will make it seem more real 

cars - not too long to wait til your review, heres hoping you'll get cracking soon after & it'll be a success this time around  

emmy - what you up to this weekend? 

lots of love to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Got 6 eggs today. Hope they're strong ones  


mrsmac
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Mrs Mac - well done ! Lets hope there is lots of action in the lab tonight !  

Mrs R - lovely to hear you sounding so happy and maybe more relaxed it must be a wonderful feeling.

Just a quick question tonight, not sure if anyone will have any answers/experience.

So my treatment was canclled during stimming 5 weeks past Tuesday. I then had a very very light bleed for a few days after. However, I'm sure GCRM said that wasn't a proper AF. That would come later. So I needed to have a proper AF then I could start the flare protocol at my next one.

Anyway, 5 weeks and no sign of AF, don't even feel like it coming. Typical eh ? All those times I've hoped it wouldn't come and now it won't !!

Just want to get started again and need to get this one out of the way before we can start making plans around the next one.

Any thoughts ? Do I need to be patient do you think ? Maybe I'm jumping the gun !

Sorry this is a 'me' post ! I'll get on over the weekend properly.

Take care,

M
xx


----------



## bubbles06

mrs mac-6 eggies,well done  hope your eggies are getting jiggy in the love lab  

minnie mouse-on my 1st txt,after our bfn i had a tiny period,(which was what the gcrm call a false period) then it took 42 days till my normal af to arrive,it can really mess things up,hope this helps you,if your worried give the clinic a phone. 

love ranweli xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi Everyon

So much happening on the thread at the mo so i am just going to do a wee quick post and will do a proper catch up later.

I had a busy week soo tired, i was out the house all weekend, me and DH went out on sat nite for my BIL birthday with his preg 19 year old girl friend. Was kinda dreading it cause only meet her once before months ago when she was drunk and had a go at BIL cause his ex-wife was causing probs between them, and if i am honest partly the preg thing, but she turned out to be absolutely fine and apologise for what happened the last time, it was not baby talk all nite so that was a wee bit of a relief . On sunday went out with my sis for lunch and drinks followed by a wee spot of TAKE THAT!!!   it was just amazing, what a show and i was crying at the end when the fireworks went of and they sung rule the world it was just lovely. (mrs mac u were not alone on that one) 

Finish up work on sat     cant wait booked a few wee nights away at a nice hotel  with DH should be good, i am awaiting my AF hopefully she turns up on sunday when she is due and GRI can fit me in this time 

Sorry its been all me me me 

Mrs R- loved the scan pic u must be soo happy
Ranweli not long till ur scan, hope ur feeling better with the morning sickness 
Mrs Mac- 6 eggs well done!!   for u
mini mouse - i am sure AF will turn up, sometimes it can take a wee while after tx
Mierann- ITS FRIDAY  so crap u have been having a rotten time at work its they last thing u need just now 
luck- how are u ??

everyone else big ff hug!

misha X


----------



## Mrs R

mrsmac - well done with those 6eggs  hope you get even better news about fertilisation this morning
       

misha - where abouts you off too with DH? I'm thinking of a few dys away with my DH maybe Aug time

minniemouse - TX def messes up our own cycles so hang in there a little bit longer 

ranweli - how you feeling today luv? getting even closer to that all amazing scan pet!!!!

luv to all
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

just a quickie to wish Mrsmac good luck for fertilisation 6 eggs was fab  

whippet xx


----------



## Lilith

Congratulations Mrs Mac, hope they get fertilised!!!

I had my revision appt yesterday at GCRM. They suggested changing from a short protocol to a long one or maybe flare. I am not sure, we have not decided yet. Meanwhile I will have couple of appt in Mexico (where I come from). I do not feel like starting soon but I guess we have to keep the ball rolling since I am already 36 and a half.

Anyway guys, I will be in Mexico for almost 2 months. I will do my best to catch up but you may read me less frequently until I am back.

Love,

Lilith


----------



## mrs hoopy

mrs mac 
great news mrs   6 eggs that is fab fingers toes and everything else crossed for a fab fert rate and an even better outcome           

mieran
yeah he!!! its friday hope you fell more normal soon  

ranweli not long now hope your feeling not so sick 

mrs r what  a great scan picture had  a wee tear in my eye when i saw it  hope you can now relax and enjoy being pregant  

jen so sorry your feeling rubish and fed up this treatment lark certainly does it  hope you have agreat weekend away and have loads fun(sometimes we forget how to have that)   

cars  thats good news from the gcrm  have you any idea when you will be starting  

minnie after my last treatment my af was 6wks  i think the snuff and prostap do there job to well some times

emmy that i s great news your moving so fast up the list     your at the top soon  

carrie d how you feeling thsi weather mrs 

well i have probably missed loads of people so sorry   hope your all well

take care 
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mrsmac

mrs hoopy - thanks for lovely good luck wishes xx


lilth - enjoy your break. Might be just the tonic you need before starting again. Am sure you'll make the right decision for you xx


whippet - thanks for nice message. What's happening with you? xx


misha moo - fellow Take That fan. Hope you and dh have a great weekend away together. Much deserved. Where are you off to? xx


minnie mouse - hope Af arrives soon xx


mrs R - getting nearer and nearer to next scan. Soooo exciting xx


ranweli - how are you feeling today? xx


lorr - really sorry to hear about your bfn. Hope your app with Marco goes well xx


lucky - what's happening with you? Any symptoms? xx


mierran - what kind of week did you have? xx



Phoned clinic this am. Out of our 6 eggs, 4 were fertilised. 3 are growing. Come on embies, grow, grow grow   ET is tomorrow. Had acupuncture this afternoon which was good. Quiet night tonight, chilling.


mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac - the very best of luck tommorow, will be      for you and hope you get some lovely embies to put back in xxxxx

Mrs Hoopy- hope to start metformin in august, when are you getting started ??

Lilith- Have a fab break  


Misha- enjoy your weekend away with DH  

Mrs R - how are you  

Ranweli- looking forward to hearing about your scan, bet you cant wait??

Mierran- Have a great night tonight xxxxx

Hello to everyone xx

Love Cars


----------



## purplepolly

Hi all,

I'm afraid I've only been on here briefly before to introduce myself but have since tried to stay away - only because I'm trying not to think too much about starting treatment until nearer the time.  

Now got consents appointment at GCRM 5 weeks on Monday so may not be too long to getting started.  Wonder if you can help answer a little question about procedures and cost of treatment?  Don't want to be negative but if first cycle not successful and you have frozen embryos what then happens for next cycle? i.e. do you still do injections etc and does it cost the same?  Sorry probably being quite thick but can't work this out from the info I have.  

Wishing you all the very best and looking forward to chatting to you all more soon
Thanks
Polly xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi girlies,

Am now PUPO!!! 2 embies safely on board. Please cuddle in little ones   No frosties. Just grateful 2 made it to transfer. Was getting worried. Away to listen to Zita west positive visualisation cd.

Catch up later,


mrsmac
x


----------



## luckyluciana

Congratulations Mrs "pupo" Mac   
Snuggle in boys/girls...you're in for a long ride!!
Good luck
Lucky
xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac - Congrats your pupo!!


----------



## emmypops

Mrs mac - Well done you - pUPO lady    - now the fun begins   

Snuggle in little ones  

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Mrs R - Your scan pic is fab! Bet it's a big relief to have got over another hurdle safely!  Congrats!   

Mrs Mac - Congrats on being PUPO! Now you've got the 2ww madness to go through!    Hope it all works out.

Mierran - Sorry you're having a crappy time at work.  I've only got a week to go now til I'm off for the whole summer so looking forward to that. Hope you get it all sorted out.  Howz the moods?  

Ranweli - Sorry to hear about the all day sickness - will be worth it in the end tho! 

Cars - How are you doing?  Glad to hear you're getting back on the ride so quickly.  I am waiting a bit to let my body and cycle get back to normal and then will broatch the subject with DP!   

Thanks to everyone for all your nice messages!  Am still having the ups and downs but think this week was worse because of the old PMT.  First real period since BFN and (sorry for TMI...) it has been dribbling away for over a week and still going!  Benidorm in a week on Thursday thank goodness. Usually 3 of us go but this year just 2 coz my other friend is pregnant - she called today to say it's twins! Happy for her but you all know the wee jealous feelings that creep in.  She had it in her head that as she had PCOS she would struggle to conceive but managed to make 2 babies in the 1st month! Anyway, like I say, am pleased for her and had to laugh when her hubby said things wouldn't change much! Poor disillusioned man has no idea!  

So things still the same for me.  Think I'm going to make a review appointment with Marco anyway - might even think about the councillor.  Has anyone been?  Do they only speak about coping with treatment coz that's not the problem? 

Hope everyone else is okay and just realised it's turned into a 'me' post again - sorry guys! Just don;t have anyone to talk to about this - partly why I'm thinking of the councillor.

Lots of love

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey Jen, I would definately recommend the counsellor, she is lovely and you can talk to her about anything not just the treatment. Its always good to talk about it to someone, get everything off your chest so to speak. Sorry that your still down, hope things get better for you xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies,

sorry I've been such a stranger but haven't had 5 mins to myself (well thats what it feeks like!!).  The girls are doing well and I think we've turned a corner with them sleeping, they've been having their last feed about 10ish and thats been them until 6amish.  

Just thought i'd have a quick look at what you all been up to and I'm soooooo happy to see Mrs R and Ranweli got their BFP's      I really am made up for you!!

Good luck to those PUPO's!

Take care and lots of love to you all!!!

Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
sorry not been on much,m/s still going so not een doing mush at all except for trying to hold back the  ,our scan is on tuesday and we are so excited    our wee one/s are growing strong,

mrs mac-congratulations on being PUPO,sending your wee embies lots of    and sticky vibes to hold on for the next 9 months,  

suzee-its so lovely to hear from you,glad your wee lassies are doing fab,keep in touch,  

mrs r-how r u? 

jen-the sickness can really be awful at times but all i keep thinking is it will be worth it   ,if you feel the councellor would be a help to you,go and have a chat,it cant do any harm,  

hi to everyone else,
ranweli xxx

iam going to go and take the dog out for a wee bit of fresh air,


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, hope you're all having a good weekend. Bit of a mammoth post coming up. 

Mrs R - good luck with the appt with the midwife next week. Will they do any extra scans etc on you with you having had the endo? it must still seem quite surreal.     I hope all continues to go well for your little bean. 

Lucky - sorry you're having such a rough time with the morning sickness. At least, if you're going to be ill, it is for the best possible reason. I hope if abates soon. 

Ranweli - good luck with your scan on tues. Fingers crossed your m/s improves too. 

snzk - sorry about your BFN. fingers crossed for next time. 

misha - glad you had a great time at take that. sounds like you had a great weekend last weekend , but very tiring. I hope you've been able to catch up on your sleep this weekend, and are enjoying your break away. I hope you get nice weather. 

Lilith - I hope your time at home is good - at least the weather will be. Good luck with your appt at the clinics there. 

cars - it's good that you've got a plan. Here's to a BFP   

Mr and Mrs H - not long now. 

mrsmac - I'm    and sending lots of    to your wee ones. Been thinking about you the last few days tho been unable to get on here. Here's to pineapple juice and brazil nuts. get comfy, little embys. 

purplepolly - if you do a FET you dont need the same drugs etc. There are 2 ways to do it - a natural FET where they take serial blood samples to tell when you're ovulating and put the embryos back in at the right time with your cycle, or a medicated FET where they give you drugs to switch everything off then thicken the lining up - they have more control over things. I think it depends on whether you have a regular cycle and any underlying probs which one they recommend. cost at gcrm 755 + drugs. Not sure if any / how many bloods included in that. Good luck in 5 weeks anyway. 

Jen - I'm so jealous. The whole summer off work sounds wonderful, esp at the moment. I hope the break in benidorm helps lift your spirits. I'm happy for your friend that she got pregnant so easily, esp with twins, but I'm sad for you as you could have done with a baby free time , and the fact that there will only be 2 of you where there's normally the 3 of you, and that she's not coming because of being pregnant , wont help you let your hair down. (I hope that made sense ) Sending you    
I'd also say speak to the councilor -. You can talk about anything with her - I think she's prob heard it all before, so is pretty much unshockable. I found it good getting verification that my feelings were normal. 

suzee - glad your girls are doing well. 

Wishing - how's ethan? 

Sadie - hope wee Frank is still doing well on his organic milk. You back up from cornwall yet? 

Wel, at least that's the norethisteone finished . Yee-hah!!!! Scan tues to check what's happening. Keep trying to visualise thin uterine lining. Feel a bit silly doing it but, who knows , if it helps!!
Still feeling a bit miserable - v teary and crampy. Also, I wont go into details, but some nerve problems I had that had improved with the prostap I had during my last long protocol, are back with a vengeance. Not good. 

It was lovely to see my friends on friday, tho embarrassing too. I did pizza garlic bread salad etc. I've got a veg patch outside so the lettuce was home grown. And yes , you've guessed it - despite v thorough washing it was not thorough enough. I could have died. I'm considering sticking to sainsbury's in future. Although, at least it did verify the fact that it was fresh, organic and pesticide free!!!

Had already had drama on fri. DP phoned me to say his car engine was making a bad noise. I met him at the garage, panicking about how much this was going to cost to fix - if it even was fixable ( if any of you are top gear fans , apparently it sounded like the cheap supercar challenge when jeremy clarkston's engine blew up ). Fortunately tho, it turned out he'd forgot to top up the oil. I was soooo   - and he was soooo   . 

I'm also over half way thro my weekend working and on call. Wasn't actually supposed to be till 2 weekends away but a colleague wanted to swap, which suited me. At least it means I'm not having to do it while I'm stimming.

Well, I hope we get this promised heat wave - next weekend would be good.     

Hi to everyone I've missed. 

X X X X


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening Ladies !

How come it is Sunday night already ? Crazy eh ?

Mrs Mac - many congratulations on being PUPO. Must be a relief. Hope the 2ww goes in quickly for you and you are able to relax as best you can. Keep positive.   

Emmypops - thats great news about the waiting list. You could be in business by the end of July maybe ?! That's good news.

Wishing - thanks for your words after one of my 'spells'. They always help

Mrs R - love your scan photo. I am so excited for you. What an amazing experience seeing the heartbeat and it must be really exciting getting sorted out at the GP and midwife. A lot of the stuff that other folks take for granted are so special for us girls.

Ranweli - hope the m/s is calming down. But as one of the other girls said, at least it is for a good cause. 

Cars - really good to hear how positive you are. I want to get started again asap if bloomi' AF would get her skates on !! 

Mieran - must be a relief to be finished the nasty norethistherone. I have that joy to look forward to. Good luck for the scan this week. Do you start stimming then ? Hope work is a bit more settled for you this week. Loved your organic veg story !

Sharon - how are you doing ?

Lillith - good luck with your trip home to Mexico, enjoy the sunshine  

Mrs Hoopy - glad to hear things are moving on for you. Just a couple of weeks for you now. Then the lovely Prostap !

Sadie - how is Cornwall ? Are you back yet ? Did wee Frank enjoy his holiday ? Hope so.

Jen - hope you enjoy your trip to Benidorm and are looking forward to your summer break. Bet you can't wait !

Lucky - thanks for your reply, it always helps to know I'm normal (ish!)

snzk - hi ! Sorry to hear of your BFN.

purplepolly - hi ! Great wee thread this hope you enjoy it.

Well, not much to report here. Still no AF but you girls have given me some comfort that this is normal. After my first treatment it came pretty much straight away but I was down regged using Buserlin, whereas this time it was Prostap so maybe that is why.

Had a nice dinner out on Friday at friends. They are sort of new friends so it was the first time at theirs. We had a great night. Lovely food and so nice to get out. I feel recently I'm never over the door. Yesterday I didn't do much, a nice long swim and a bit of Wimbleon. Watched the Duchess at night. Finished the weekend with a trip to Ikea (eeeek). It was mobbed. Weather crap over here to it seems everyone has headed there !

I've decided to take a break from work for a wee while to concentrate on treatment. I'm self employed and work on a contract basis so the next one is due to finish in 6 weeks so hopefully by then I'll be on the norethisterone and I'm going to take a maybe 3 or 4 months. I've saved hard for a while and just feel if I don't really go for it, I might live to regret it. So 6 weeks and counting !

Anyway, toodle pip. Hope you all have a good weekend.

Take care.

Mouse
xx


----------



## misha moo

hi girls

U are prob tucked up on bed at the mo, i know my DH is  he is lying snoozing beside me as i type. Anyway i just couldn't resist a wee quick FF's fix before i leave in the morning to go away for a few days 

Mrs Mac- well done and congrats on being PUPO     i hope the next 2 wks fly in and u get the magic BFP!!

Mouse- good that u are getting out the house, i also realised a few wks ago that i was going nowhere are not putting off enough time for myself. i think when ur going through all the stuff we all are on this therad u need a wee bit of socialising and chilling out time.

Meirran- yum! all that organic stuff is all the rage at the mo ; anyway sending u a wee FF hug  how the crampy feeling and things at work are better

Ranweli- big day on tue, bet u can wait it will feel all the more real after that


----------



## misha moo

Jen- hope u enjoy ur brake, its just what u need at the mo just enjoy yourself,let u hair down 

Lilith- enjoy Mexico!!

Cars- keep up the positivity

Mrs and Mr hoopy0 how are u both?

well i better get my eyes shut now, heading up Loch Ness way for a few nights, mum and dad are coming with us, so it should be good, although DH has informed me i will be doing a lot of driving as he and my dad will be doing the whisky trail!!  to be honest i am just glad to be off work, can see it far enough at the mo. Anyway AF was due today so far no sign, cramp or that feeling of PMT  strange for me as i normally have symptoms for about a wk and a half before hand, just want it to come so i can call GRI and get started again. I am wondering if the postap could still be in my system and causing it to be late as last AF was quite late. Then i have been thinking to myself all day that could it be late for another reason, u know the one ladies, i am just being stupid though  

i will catch up with u all when i get back bye bye 

Misha X


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
Mrs mac pupo yeah hey  hope you have your feet up and are relaxing nicely      sent your way  with a barage of     as well  

ranweli good luck tomorrow bet you cant wait what time is your scan at

merian good luck tomorrow also will you start stiming tomorrow as well 

Lilith hope you have a great trip back home and enjoy catching up with all your family and friends bet you have  great time 

Sadie how is cornwall and those gorgeous cream teas(2lb right on my hips there at the thought   )
hope frank junior is enjoying his first holiday away and the sunshine  

Minnie that is great you have managed to work out time off work for your next cycle  hope you get lots of great books into read and plan lots of lunches(my dream is to be a lady that "does lunch")   

Misha hope you all have a fab time away Scotland is  a great country to see and those whiskey trails   will through in a af dance for you as well            

Jen hope your enjoying the first few days of your holidays is it this Thursday you go away maybe you friend not going is a good thing as she would have been baby talk all the way which is the last thing you want when your trying to get over treatment this way you can relax and enjoy some great vino's without having to worry   the counsellor sounds a great idea sometimes someone who knows nothing about you and cant make assumptions about you  can give you some clarity   

Polly welcome to the  site as someone said it depends on what time of fet you have how much you pay if you come from north lanarkshire you can speak to your GP who will fund your drugs for private attempts while you are on the nhs waiting lists this can save you a £1k 

well not much happening here with us prostap on the 12th and already my nerves have kicked in absolutely terrified it wont work again as not to sure how well cope it just seems to get harder and harder  self preservation says it wont but omg my heart really wants it to  

anyway sorry for anyone Ive missed hope your all well 
Mrs hoopy xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hope you've all had a good weekend!!! 

I'm 8w4d today & I'm looking forward to my 1st midwife appt this thurs where I'm hoping she will refer me to the maternity unit etc for next scan at around the 12wks. Cant wait to hit that magical 12wk mark   

My boobs are now only sore at night but the nausea has kicked in big time over the weekend. Not actually been sick but feeling really queasy alot of the time, seems to come in waves & if I can force some food down, eating actually helps it! Also getting lots of increased discharge, milky stuff, noticed as well that I'm not really getting a good full nights sleep, seem to be waking up alot during the nite & need a wee    before 6am every morn , not that I'm complaining though its all great fun!! 

mrs hoopy - cant wait for you to get started so I can return all the   &   that you gave me  This is going to be IT .....you both deserve it so much so I'm not going to listen to any of this 'its not going to work' nonsense   Get that positivity out of hiding & firmly in place for the 12th!!! lots of luv to you & Mr H   

misha - have a nice wee break away up in Loch Ness, the scenery is stunning up that way!!!Enjoy the break from work, it'll do you the world of good & I hope the weather gets better as the week goes on! If your AF has to show up I hope she behaves herself  How good would it be if you came back with 'great news'  loads of luv xx

mouse - sending you an AF dance.....     
Having a complete break from work for next TX sounds great, at least you'll know you're giving it your all & hopefully that extra rest and less stress will just do the trick 

mierran - not sure when my next scan will be, I'm presuming it'll be around 12wks but if I get one earlier I'll be delighted. GCRM have said we could pay for another one between now & the nhs one just to see whats happening with the other preg sac but we've not decided yet. I'll see what MW reckons the wait time is for scan & take it from there. Good luck for your scan tomorrow 

ranweli - only 1 more sleep hunni, bet you cant wait but you're nervously excited eh!!! I'll not be surprised at all if its twins  Sorry you're getting so much MS, the nausea is horrible enough without the actual vomitting but hey its all good signs mrs!! 

suzee - thanks sweetie, lovely to hear from you  Glad the girls are doing well & you're in a wee routine, no wonder you've not got 5mins, they'll be keeping you on your toes 

Jen - sending you big   My AF's after TX were always really heavy & prolonged so dont worry, I'm sure it'll stop soon & it'll be well away for your hols. I'm sure you & your friend will have a great time in Benidorm, it'll do you so much good to get out in the sun & stop thinking about ttc & tx for a while. Def have your review appt with Marco & see what the next steps would be & if I were you I wouldnt be scared to try the counsellor, chatting about things can make such a huge difference & often releases a huge burden so def worth giving it a go 

mrsmac - thats fantastic news about your embies being back where they belong, well done you!!! Hope the 2ww isnt too much of a strain, you know where we all are hunni for support. Sending lots of sticky dust your way    Good luck for OTD!!!!!  

polly - not long til you get started luv, good luck!!! You'll not need to worry about a FET as your original treatment is going to work!!! Nothing like getting the PMA in early    

sadie - how was cornwall?? Did you have nice weather? Hope you all had lots of fun together xx

lilith - 2mths in mexico you lucky thing!!! have a ncie time 

lucky - how you feeling hunni? Is bubba behaving in there 

well thats all for now.....off to nibble a tea biscuit 

Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

sorry for not catching up again....i have only just mastered the 'nofity' of response....getting the hang of this eventually...haha

glad everyone is doing fine and glad those in the same position as myself are coping...just


JJ1980 - we have our review appointment with Marco on the 20th July. we haven't used the counselling service, not sure if either of us will but it is good to know it is there. perhaps after the review I might go for at least one session.

take care all.
Lorr.xx


----------



## bubbles06

everyone,
i thought i would pop on while my nausea has passed ,seemed to be easing by the weekend but saturday it was back,couldnt eat or drink hardly anything,yesterday wasnt sick but felt very queasy and today the same its just passed,not very nice but i keep saying to myself it will pass and we will forget all about it soon  
its our scan tommorow,we are so excited,yet nervous,   

mrs r-I can join you on many of your symptoms,every morning without fail i wake at 5am no matter what and continue to be restless,but in the afternoon i have a wee nap  ,my dh started to bring me some toast in bed before i get up and it seems to help first thing,ive also been having a craving for fruit ,have you got any yet?how many scan piccies do you get?

mrs hoopy-like mrs r said we want you to have complete positive thoughts  ,this is your turn,not long til the 12th  my scan is at 11:30am.

snzk-hi hun,how r u? 

misha-hope you have a lovely break up north,me and dh love loch lomond,and stopping at the wee cafe,i think its called the weavers,about your delayed af,you never know it might be good news  

mrs mac-how r u doing? sending you lots of    that you wee embies are snuggling in  

hi to everyone,iam of to eat some strawberrys,   

love ranweli xxxx


----------



## snzk

Hey raniwell,
Glad to hear you are doing okay, apart from the nausea.. Bet you are so excited about the scan tomorrow.
I am doing okay. Of course devastated at the BFN but trying to see the positives of the tx. They said the response was good, the eggs were good, sperm was good but unfortunately only 1 out of 6 fertilised. Got acupuncture tomorrow...aaaggghhhh.... then 20/07 have review appointment with Marco. Looking to embark on final attempt in September. DP has been a tower of support which has been great. 
Love Lorr.xx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks for all your replies and support again girls.  Think I'll give the counselling a shot - can't possibly make me any worse!   

Hope you're all enjoying this good weather.  Bet it rains from Friday onwards once I'm on my hols!

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Back from Cornwall and had a fab time. I am just knacked though as although it was great we hardly stopped all week and eat and had a few late nights and up early with wee man. The drive back up was fine and wee Frank was a star again. He is really coming on and has grew so much in last couple weeks since starting on solids. I had to change the pram carrycot and put buggy on chassis today. Although he looks small in it and it a bit big for him he is getting too frustrated in his carrycot as he wants to sit up and see what going on. I had a wee tear in my eye as I just wanted him to stay a wee boy for a wee bit longer but good to see him growing too not that what I have just written makes any sense. 

So much been happening I can hardly catch up.

mrsmac- Congrats on PUPO. Get those feet up lady and out into the sunshine to grow those wee embies.

mrs hoopy- I has a few cream teas and am now on a strict diet since today. Need to shift the half stone am still carrying and I could do with losing another stone on top of that. Not long now till 12th. I know how you feel I was so scared everytime treatment was starting but you have to just try to keep positive and believe that this is your time.

Jen- Glad to see you still posting. The counsellor would be great for you and I found her really helpful. Hope you get a chance to relax on holiday too it might do you the world of good just to try to switch off from treatment and give you and DH a break. But I know it hard when it is all you think about.

MrsR- Symptoms kicking in then. The nausea is horrible but by 14wks it should settle. I know it sounds Irish but if you try to eat plenty it should lessen things a bit even if you don't feel like it. You must be excited about midwife. It is a strange but lovely experience.

Ranweli- Good luck with scan tomorrow. You must be excited and nervous at some time.

snzk- So sorry to read your news. Good luck for your review appt.

misha- Have a great break away. Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started.

Sorry folks need to go will update list and then need to get some kip am knacked.

Will finish post tomorrow. 

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting July 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI  Officially PUPO 27/06/09   

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM Started June 2009

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

mrsmac - here's to your embys.I hope it's a snuggletastic time in there and they're getting settled in for a long stay. 

Mouse -    your idea of taking a few months off sounds great. At least then you know you've given yourself every chance. However, I think you need to make sure that you have other stuff to do. This fertility treatment can be all - consuming at the best of times, and work can be a distaction ( not always a good one in some casses but, hey ho , that's life ). 

Misha - I hope you enjoy your few days away. I also hope you dont have to do too much driving of sozzled menfolk!  Fingers crossed it lets you all relax. And it's a nightmare the waiting for the AF. Even tho you know you cant be , you still cant help but think what if. I hope if it's going to come it comes soon and you can get on with your treatment. And I hope you enjoy the beautiful scenery, and that the you've packed lots of midge repellent!!!!  

Ranweli - good luck for tomorrow. Keeping fingers crossed that you wee one/s are growing well. Cant wait to see the piccys. 

Mrs r - hope your wee one is growing well. and i hope you get a great midwife. Sorry to hear that the morning sickness is kicking in.  I'm glad you can at least alleviate it. I hope you enjoyed your biccy

Lucky - here's to your wee bean. 

mrs Hoopy - it's a nightmare , isn't it. You try and prepare yourself for it not working / getting cancelled but each time you think about that possibility you feel sick.     We'll , do what I'm doing - refusing to let myself think about it. It slips up on me sometimes but I know I'm going to fall apart if it doesnt work no matter what so what's the point worrying about it. We will do it. 
my accupunturist always recommends we take it one stage at a time. She says it's too much to think about the whole thing. So just get to the inj on the 12th, then the scan 2-3 weeks later, then the stimming etc. I have found it does help. It's too big , and there's so much that can happen, if you try and look at it all at once.       

snzk - I hope you enjoy your accupuncture. I find it really relaxing. It's not like proper needles - they're very thin and you dont see them anyway. You'll be fine. 

Jen -    i hope you have a good girlie break hon. I hope the weather is fab, the drinks good and the blokes bad ( nothing wrong with window shopping        ) 

Sadie - what you said makes perfect sense - dont worry. I hope the 3 of you get lots of sleep to recover from your hols. 

Well, scan tomorrow. Excited but nervous. Also regretting such an early appt, as I'm not at my best in the morning. i wonder if the GCRM is used to treating the undead? 

I am however relieved. I got my payslip and I've not had my pay cut.         Now feel a bit silly for panicking in the first place.     

Hi to everyone else. good luck and better weather to all. 


X X X X X


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,  , 
just a quick post to let you we had scan and we have one perfect wee baby on board,the scan was so amazing and the listening of the heartbeat brought me to tears,me and dh are thrilled to bits,we have a edd of 13th february,

back on later 

ranweli xxx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Ranweli thats lovely!!  Is it starting to feel real now that you've had your scan?   Hows the M/S, getting any better?

Its too hot!!! A & J aren't liking the heat at all, doing my best to keep the house cool but its near impossible.  Anyway shouldn't moan as its usually pouring!! lol

TC luv Suzee xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi suzee,
had no m/s today but i think the excitement is beating it,  ,it does seem real,cant stop looking at the piccies,it really is warm today and no breeze atall but as you say we shouldnt complain,  

ranweli xx


----------



## snzk

Hi,
Raniwell, congrats....  that is fab news. So pleased for you.
I managed the 1hr acupuncture session with Pascal today and impressed myself, enjoyed it and booked to go back next week. Hopefully that will help prepare me for my next tx at GCRM.
Mierran - thanks, I got on fine. Really nervous at first but it was fine. He asked lots of questions on my tx, cancer, cycle etc...you were right, as was Mrs R and everyone else, I shouldn't have got so worked up about the needles....

take care all, be back on soon.
Lorr. xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Ranweli- That is fab news. So pleased for you. Bet all the camping out at the door for the postie was worth it.       


Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hiya!

Lorr - glad you enjoyed the acupuncture. Quite an amazing therapy. Have been for a wee session myself today. Should be in for a good sleep tonight xx


ranweli - you brought a tear to my eye. Really delighted for you honey xx


mierran - will be thinking about you tomorrow for your scan. Stage 2 - bring it on!   No pay cut. Hurrah!   xx


sadie - sounds like you had a ball. First family holiday. Hope you took lots of pics xx


mrs R - thanks for lovely wishes. Lots of lovely pregnancy signs your end. Enjoy xx


jen - how are you enjoying your hols? Cracked it with the weather xx


cars - what's happening at your end? How are you? xx


lucky - how's your wee one doing? When's your scan? xx


emmy - when do all the wedding celebrations kick off? xx


wishing - how are you and ethan getting on? xx


misha moo - look forward to hearing your whiskey trail stories. Have a great holiday xx


minnie mouse - any sign of AF yet?       Hope the dance helps xx


mrs hoopy -  I know exactly how you feel. Terrified of having to face another bfn. I do believe in my heart that all of us will be mums. Why not this time? Sending you both lots of   and  . Been back to see Ruth yet? xx


Sending   to all GG's xx



Day 4 of 2ww. Stomach cramps still out with avengence but bearable. Taking clexane and asprin as well as cyclogest this time. Something new to try. Has anyone else been on this combo after et? OTD is July 10th. At least by tomorrow it'll feel nearer   Will be in the same month.
MIL's breast surgery is on July 9th. Will be discharged to our house on.....yip... guessed right....July 10th!!! And the hits just keep on comin!!  
What else can we do? Don't want her home alone. DH struggling with it all  

As we speak, he'll be rocking out at ACDC concert. Has gone with friends (one of whom has my ticket!) Didn't want to risk the embies being jostled about too much. Do you honestly think it makes a difference? I dunno  



mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

hi everyone.  

ranweli - that's wonderful news. You must be sooo happy, the pair of you.   Congratulations. And a valentines baby. 

Good luck mrsmac - keeping fingers crossed    I dont know if it does make a difference not getting jiggled , but I think it can. In a natural pregnancy the embryo doesnt reach the uterus and implant until about day 10. In IVF / ICSI we get them replaced so much sooner, they're more vulnerable I think. There's also the fact that if you did go, and you got a neg, if you're like me you'd wonder ' if I hadn't gone would the outcome have been different. ' So you're having a nice quiet night in ( ok, not so much fun as ACDC, if you listen to Rock Radio , you'll have heard most of their back catalogue in the last few weeks ) and you're going to get your BFP. 

Lorr - glad you enjoyed the acupuncture, and it wasn't as stressful as you expected.  It sounds like you have a good acupuncturist too - it's good that he got a detailed history. There's a lot of evidence that it can help improve chances so ..... Fingers crossed.     

Well , so far so good on this front. lining only 12mm which is apparently normal at this stage, and hormone levels on bloods fine. AF started so going to phone tomorrow am just to confirm but should be starting snuff tomorrow am. Scan again on fri - that'll prob decide if fresh cycle or a split one. Thinking thin thoughts. Starting to get excited.      

And heres to our pregnant ladies too. 
Hi to everyone else - hope you have a good week. 

X X X


----------



## Mrs R

Just a quick check in with you all before I head to work 

Its DH's birthday today.....so wish we'd both taken the day off & gone a wee drive somewhere, no point in dreaming!!!!  At least I get out of making dinner tonight 

ranweli -   well done on getting to see bubba & hear that amazing heartbeat!!! Its a truly amazing experience isnt it! I got 3 pics altogether, how many did you get?  Are GCRM happy for you to go under your GP/midwifes care now?? Any signs of any nausea or MS this morning? Like you I've changed my routine in the morns since yest & so far so good......I'm eating breakfast much earlier, before I get the chance of being too hungry or feeling sick, now eating about 8am instead of 10am, I'm also having a wee snack mid morn & then lunch about 1.30pm.....no nausea yest & all looking good today so far  My ( o ) ( o ) are def less tender but I'm really not sleeping that well at all, was awake at 1am, 3.40am and the 6am  Need to let my acupuncturist know when I go on thurs & see if she can work any sleepy magic  Hope you & DH are still on cloud 9 hunni 

mierran - its all sounding good so far  Get sniffing & thinning of that lining....good luck for fri  I've graduated onto the ginger nuts now for my nausea 

mrs mac - you're in single figures with regards to no. of sleeps til OTD!   I know you'd ideally just have liked it to be u & DH on the 10th but just think when you get your good news it'll give your MIL a boost after her surgery....cos hunni its gonna be good news    
           

lorr - so pleased the acupuncture went well & you enjoyed it! Knew you wouldnt be traumatised, I do believe it helped me obtain my BFP so hopefully you'll be the same 

suzee - love your pic of the girls.....which one is which? They're both gorgeous!!

sadie - your hols in Cornwall sounded fab!! Glad you's had a great time. Good luck with your diet, bet you're looking fab anyway  Cant believe thats little Frank on solids already, wow the time is flying by, he'll be off down the pub for a pint soon  

Jen - thats great you're gonna give the counselling a go, have you got a few dys at home before you depart for benidorm?

better go get ready for work
luv to everyone & hello to those I never mentioned

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
ranweli 
congratulations you both must be so over the moon when are you going to start telling people 

Mrs mac thats you in July now your new regime is exactly what the gri are doing differently for us this time as well so hopefully its  miracle worker     ,yes i am still going to see Ruth see her once a week just now will probably up the further into txt we get if only for the sleep    anyway loads of          feet up and relax 

mieran thats great news you got yesterday  roll on Friday and a really thin womb  

lorr i was bit sceptical about acupuncture but omg i love it i sleep for 12hrs solid with no interuptions every time,my DH loves it to its his uninterrupted football night  

Mrs r glad to hear your getting the m/s sorted  wish your DH a   although he probably thinks he got the best present already  

Sadie you must have brought the brilliant weather back with you well done      hope it lasts

hope everyone else is well and sorry for anyone Ive missed
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone

Ranweli- Congrats on your scan, delighted for you  

Mrs Mac            I am doing ok, feel a bit down but I just need to get on with it, we start metformin the 7th of August so looking forward to that. Can I ask what clinic it is that maureen works at, might give her a try?

Mrs R - How are you??

Mrs Hoopy, starting again in August, how are you doing??

Sadie, glad you had a good holiday, hows wee frank doing?

Love to everyone

Cars


----------



## snzk

evening ladies....
what a day...so hot....and work was so shi* !!!
DP is backshift so I'm all alone, well apart from the dogs....and they are asleep in front of the fan, trying to keep cool. House is actually lovely and cool but they love the fan blowing on them. Its a fight to see who gets closest..haha

Mrs hoopy... I loved the acupunture even though I fear needles. He was really good and I coudnt' believe how relaxed I became. Looking forward to next week's visit and hoping it will help for my next tx.

Mrs R...I am getting lost...can't remember which post I've replied to you on...lol  thanks for your support on the acupuncture, I'm not stressing about not doing it during my 1st tx but not leaving anything out next time..just incase !! Hope you are feeling good and DH has a good birthday. Enjoy not having to cook....xxxLorr.

Mierran - thanks for the support. you and everyone else were right... not as stressful as I thought. I guess with my history I am just a worrier but certainly looking forward to the next appointment.

Mrsmac  - sleep indeed !!!...during tx I slept sometimes 12+hours and last night I had a fantastic sleep. no waking up in the night to take inhaler or to P.... well worth it !!... 

hope everyone else is doing okay and managing to enjoy a bit of the good weather and the tennis !!

take care all

Lorr. xxx


----------



## mierran

mrsmac - another day on, hon. Not long to go till your BFP   I was on aspirin and clexane last time, but we didn't make it to et, and will be starting the clexane after et this time. I spoke to my GP nicely and got him to prescribe it for me - every little helps in the piggy bank. I hope it does the trick for you. Keeeping fingers crossed.
I hope DH enjoyed the gig last night, and could let off some steam. I hope all goes well with his mum's surgery, and you have 2 things to celebrate on the 10th

Mrs R - glad all going well re you.  hope that your DH had a good birthday, and that you get a better night's sleep tonight. I hope the ginger nuts help. you tried the crystalised ginger? 

Ranweli - I hope all going well for you and little bubba too. 

sadie - i bet it was worth every pound in weight for the great time you had. Good luck getting it off tho. And glad wee frank is thriving. He'll be growing day by day. 

mrs H - roll on the 12th .  I hope the clexane/aspirin mix is the wonder one for us all. 

mr h - good luck once mrs h gets the prostap

cars - I hope the time till the 7th august flies by for you. maureen works at the natural health centre on the high street thurs fri and in the west end on sat ( assuming it's the same maureen acupuncturist I use ). I hope she can help.  

Lorr - what sort of dogs you got? I really feel for them during this hot weather. I find it bad enough, and I dont have a fur coat. 
Good luck for the 20th 

Jen - aparently it's warmer here than ibiza today. I just wish we had the beaches and no work. I hope you get some time to chill over the next couple of days, and benidorm is good to you. 

lucky - how're you getting on hon. you're wee one growing well i hope, and the morning sickness not causing too many probs. 

mouse - i hope the AF has arrived ( well, ideally , obviously, i hope it hasn't for a good reason but ) . good luck getting started soon - I hope they can take you this month. 

misha - i hope you're enjoying your hols. 

Suzee - they're georgeous. 

minx - hope you're moving up the list

lilith - i hope you have fun at home over the summer

ladynoir - how're you doing? 

sillymilly - how're things going for you? any dates yet? 

hi to everyone else, and i hope everyone is getting on well, and things are moving onwards. 

Feel like we may actually be getting somewhere now. I've started the snuff- so far so good. work busy and oh so hot. keep feeling like i'm going to melt. 

bought a pile of not-from-concentrate pineapple juice, brazil nuts, and actimel etc for milk protein. Can someone remind me how many brazil nuts/ juice you're supposed to take? and is there an ideal level of milk protein to take too? at this rate i can see me sitting eating dried skimmed milk powder to make sure I've had enough!!!

Anyway, early start tomorrow at work, then it's off to see maureen for needles and a chat. still thinking thin thoughts ( i just wish it would work on my waistline). Also have dentist on fri so busy day off. 
Eeek - just spooted the time.  

Take care all       for good news for us all. 

X X X


----------



## snzk

hi mierran

indeed...look at the time. we are  ... DP has just come home from work and we've had a bite to eat. it is so hot I cannot sleep so decided to surf for a bit... we have 3 siberian huskies. I tried before to add a picture of them in my profile but it didn't work...must've done something wrong.

sleep tight....

Lorr. xx


----------



## sillymilly

evening all!!

how hot is this? im sweating buckets and this heat mixed with a prostap jag aint that good.

Well ive eventually now got my start date! woo hoo - 30th July . start my stimm injections then, so hopefully it will work  

Just gonna have a nosy now at posts ive missed since been away.

Hope all well!!!


Siilym xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Just a quicky from me.

To arrivals from me today.

New nephew this pm. SIL has plummeted to new depths. After not speaking to us since we had the audacity to cry at the christening, she sent us a text message to tell of his arrival. DH is so upset. I am just angry. Why have we become such pariahs !? I'm a big girl I can cope. Find it so hurtful. Anyhoo, I guess it makes things easier although it is not how I would have wanted it. The last time we spoke I told her I was a strong person and that it would be fine. Maybe we take the shine of their happiness.

Arrival number 2 - AF !!! Woooo hoooooo!

Off to have my cyst removed tomorrow morning, so I'll be sitting with my feet up tomorrow watching the tennis and updating on all your stuff.

Mieran - glad to hear your news is good this week, mate!

Hi everyone else, hope all is well.

Mouse

xx


----------



## bubbles06

hello...
i hope you are all enjoying this sun ,it has been a scorcher the last couple of days ,sorry wasnt on yesterday,we had a power cut   which i was not pleased, ,after our 1st scan on tuesday the clinic discharged us back to our gp so i went yesterday,the gp has been with us every step of the way over the last 6 years and she was overjoyed at our news which was lovely,i had all my bloods taken,weight,blood pressure.that is us now till our 12 week scan once we hear back a date from the hospital,i also got this blue pregnancy book and a file to keep through my pregnancy,it still seems surreal at times but iam thoroughly happy,  

mrs r- can you tell me how to put a piccie on?hope your appt went well today   

mrs mac-not long till your otd now,sending you lots of   ,keep positive   

hi to everyone else 

love ranweli xx


----------



## SBB

Hi Folks

Sorry no been back on Wee Frank has a cold and temp and in this heat it no been great. He calpoled up and in bed with fan on so hope he okay tonight.

snzk- This heat been torture. I know we say wish we had good weather but with no air conditioning it is just about unbearable.

mierran- A handfull of nuts a day, 1 pint of whole milk and glass of pineapple juice. Try to increase your protein intake too i.e red meat. Good luck. let me know your dates and I can update list.

mrsmac- Hope you are doing okay. I was on clexane and aspirin post ET. It worked for me so hope that it does the trick for you too.    .

mrshoopy- not long now eh! Saying lots of prayers for you and D Mr Hoopy.      

mrsR- Hope you had a nice meal. Time goes past so quickly as you will find out when your bundle of fun arrives. Hope you are keeping well and it sound like you doing all right things with eating. Not letting yourself get too hungry seems to work.

cars- How you doing? We had a fab time thanks. Wee Frank is doing great and growing like a wee mushroom. Just got a bit of a cold and this heat not helping. Looking forward to it cooling down just a wee bit.

misha- How did you get on calling GRI. Has AF arrived yet.

Mouse- Hope AF has made an appearance. Just read your post. Sorry you having upsetting time. Once things cool down maybe you should have a chat with her again.

suzee- The twins are gorgeous. You must be so busy but so happy too.

wishing- How's you and wee Ethan getting on? Busy Busy Busy no doubt. 

lilith- Have a fab holiday in Mexico. We are just back and wish we could go on hol again. Always the way of it though.

sillym- So glad you have a date to get started. You must be excited and nervous at same time good luck.

jen- Have you booked counsellor yet?

Ranweli- Howz the MS? When do you see the midwife?


Well am going to watch the Best Job in the World. Sorry if I have missed anyone.


Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

So how are we all today ? The rain has just started in Edinburgh so hopefully things will get a bit fresher. Sitting with my feet up waiting for Andy Murray to strut his stuff.

Had my wee cyst removed this morning. Went really well. The worst bit was the local anasthetic, then the GP scooped it, just looked like a wee blob of fat. I have 2 or 3 stitches (haven't seen it yet !) but should be quite straightforward. In and out in about 20 mins. The under wire bras may be tricky so might have to let the 'girls' out on their own for a bit this weekend !  

Well, I'm feeling a bit better about things today. I am not bitter about the birth of my new nephew just frustrated that they won't contact us anymore. We've spoken more than once these last few months and told them it is cool to call, I've called and chatted, DH has and then they still just leave it. Anyway, DP thinks its his issue as it is family and that I need to forget it as I have enough to be dealing with it. I am an only child so don't always understand the sibling thing but I think he's right I'll let him get on with it. I'll be there to support him and will help where I can but its not my problem to solve. The counsellor would be proud of me !!

AF is still being very shy, I think she's on her way but still not definite. Come on girl, go for it !

Mrs Mac - how is the 2ww going ? Hope you are managing to find plenty of distractions

Emmypops - hi ! How are you doing ?

Mrs R - how are things with you ? How is the m/s developing ?

Ranweli - so nice to hear you sounding so chipper. I hope the m/s is a bit better. It must be so nice enjoying the simple of things of early pregnancy like going to the GP. Our babies really are very special.

Mieran - how are things panning out now ? When do you start stimming ? I know what you mean about me taking time off work. I've been off a couple of times before and you definitely need to keep quite busy. Its just a balance really isn't it ?

Mrs Hoopy - Its a bitter / sweet time isn't it. On one hand it is so exciting to get all started again but then your mind gets away from you again.....Keep positive though. Fingers crossed this is your time !

Sadie - glad to hear you had a nice trip to Cornwall. I hope wee Frank is feeling better. I'm sure this hot weather doesn't agree so well with the wee ones.

Snzk - hi there ! Hope the doggies are finding ways to keep cool. My puss cat just lies full length on the cool laminate....poor wee fella!

Sillymilly - glad to hear you are on the journey now. This heat is incredible.

One of my good friends wee boys had a bone marrow transplant at the end of April. He was very poorly afterwards, in fact we nearly lost hin due to multiple organ failure. But over the weeks he has stabilised and he's been allowed to be taken for walks around the grounds (he's 16 months). Anyway, he's taken a step back again this week and is struggling with his breathing again. His new immune system won't be strong enough for another couple of months so they just have to try and manage all these things as and when they happen. So feeling very sad about this. My mate had 2 miscarriages before he was born and then found out last summer when he was about 5 months that his immune system didn't work. (Double severe pnemonia that time.) So keeping everything crossed for him.

Anyway, here's to lots of positive things, Andy Murray wins Wimbledon, we all become Mummys and baby Ryan gets better soon.

Take care,

Minnie Mouse 

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone , skies have opened here, thunder and lightening, the whole schebang. quite elemental and impressive. 

mrsmac keeping fingers crossed and lots of       

mrs r - hope your wee one is growing well. how did your appt with the midwife go? 

ranweli - would be great to see some piccys.glad you have a supportive GP - they must be made up about your result.  shame about the power cut yesterday tho, i suppose , if you have to have one better now than later. 

lucky - hope your wee bean is getting bigger too. 

lorr - lovely They have blue eyes or brown? they must have really suffered in this heat. I've no idea how to add pictures .I picked one that looked closest to one of my lot to post up! 

Silly - great combination isn't it - sweltering heat and hormones. they giving you a second prostap inj or you starting snuff? Hope all goes ok with the prostap inj - not too many side effects. When did you get it? 

Sadie - sorry to hear wee Frank is feeling a poorly wee soul , I hope he picks up soon. This heat isn't very nice for babies either. Cheers for the info. Been trying to go for low-fat proteins esp daily - lots of cottage cheese and skimmed milk. am I better going for the more med or high fat options? Just a bit worried about my expanding   . 

mouse - glad your nephew arrived safe and well , tho not the best way to hear about it. I know it must be difficult for those who know we're undergoing fertility treatment. However, you feel you want to say infertility is something we suffer from, it's not who we are. Give DH a  
I hope AF gets in gear and arrives properly and you can get on with treatment. I always find the waiting the worst. Keeping fingers crossed.     
Glad the cyst removal went well. Id say go for the 60s feminist look and let it all hang out. It's a good excuse to not do too much over the weekend. 
I'll definitely raise a glass ( of pineapple juice ) to all 3 proposals. federer has just got through to the final, and Murray is about to start. And I hope we are all on  and have a nice    from  by xmas. And I really really hope that Ryan's new immune system kicks in soon, and that they can give him lots of helping hands until it does. And I hope your friend and her partner are coping ok with what must be a lot of stress too. 
Glad you're feeling a bit more positive too. It's dificult sometimes,. isn't it - you have good days and bad.           

Well, things going ok this end. I had another scan this morning. Lining still thicker than ideal at 10.5mm but aparently bloods were great on tues , and it has thinned and will continue to thin for next couple of days so GCRM dont seem worried by it. A relief , tho a bit confusing, after having multiple cycles cancelled at the royal due to it being too thick!! I start stimming tomorrow and scan on wed am. Must be mad - as trying to keep it quiet-ish at work asked for an appt as early as possible so got one for 7.30 am. At least it means I can't get nagged about taking any time off. 

Hi to everyone else, I hope all going well for you on this blustery friday.          to all. 

X X X X


----------



## sillymilly

Hi ladies from rainy lanarkshire!  

Well the heavens have opened here and its pouring! yippee - rain at last. the plants will be loving this. and its cooler thankfully. phew!
Ranweli - I ma so delighted that all is fine and dandy - keep us posted.

Mirren - well ive been on prostap since feb (long story) so I get the next one on 19th then start stimms on 30th. so I presume i will get teh spray to top it up at some point I think. Im so so so so majorly excited, find myself looking at baby things on the interent and when Im out shopping! eek! I know way too early as it may not work but Im hoping I will be lucky.

Mrs Mac - how ya doing?

Right off to do some work beforre i finish yippee!

Sillym xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,


sillymilly - great to hear from you. It's been a long time coming - delighted to hear you've officially started treatment     Doing ok this end, just slowly losing the plot on 2ww   xx


mierran - magic! Stimms start tomorrow.   it's all steam ahead for you xx


minniemouse - first of all, lots of    for baby Ryan. Must be  a real wee fighter. Glad to hear the cyst has left the building. Loving the assertive sounds from you, minnie, good on you. Don't let the   outlaws get to you! xx


sadie - this weather must be a nightmare for babies. Bad enough for the rest of us. Hope Frank is feeling better. Thanks for good luck wishes xx


ranweli - your pregnancy folder sounds a lovely idea. Will be lovely to show your wee one when they're older xx


lorr - any plans for the weekend? Wimbledon finals maybe? xx


cars - August is now only next month. Will start the   and   now for ya! Maureen is at Natural Health Centre like Mierran says. She's really nice. Only saw her 2 or 3 times for FET. Changed therapist this time purely out of superstition. Try to do something different each attempt   xx


mrs R - did you do anything nice for dh's birthday? xx


mrs hoopy - hope it works for us both       xx



Now on day 7 of 2ww. Officially just over half way there. Was feeling quite upbeat first few days. Now, just plain terrified it hasn't worked...again. I know this stinking thinking doesn't help anyone and need to shake it. Need to give myself a kick up the   Have been short tempered and overly sensitive. Poor dh has enough on his plate! 

Got some good news, though. MIL got a phonecall from breast cancer nurse specialist. Cancellation!!!! Will be admitted, Sunday, op on Tuesday. Really pleased for her. The sooner the better. She is coming back down to stay with us tomorrow because she lives 2 1/2 hours from hospital. 



Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Hi ladies sorry not been on for a while - just lying low waiting for our next step  

Had a lovely night out on Wed for my birthday - went into the Merchant City with DH - we had cocktails at Corinthian and a meal at Cafe Gandolfi - it was really nice - yum    Can't believe thats me 43 now - time really seems to race by when you are ttc  

Was really annoyed with GCRM yesterday    to cut a long story short I called to check up on list again and was told that we were number 42 on list - which is what we were on 26 May - I said that we had been told on 18 June that we were 19th on list and she said she would call me back once she had checked whether she was calculating it correctly    She called back later and said that she had checked and we were in the same position as when we called a month ago - I said how disappointed I was cos to be still at 42 on the list as we were under the impression last time we called that things had moved on really fast   She then said that we were not 42nd on list we were 19th - frankly I think she just said that to make me feel better and I am so confused now I wish I hadn't called  

Mierran - Gd luck with the stimms  

Mouse - Hi ! I am ok thanks - frustrated but enjoying life    Please keep us posted about baby Ryan - I so hope he starts to improve  

Sadie - Hope wee Frank has improved today - the drop in temp will hopefully help  

Ranweli - Wow its allbecoming so real and exciting now for you - makes such a difference when u have a lovely GP to support you  

Mrs R - Hope u r feeling ok and managing to find time to put those feet up  

Sorry I have missed loads of you but must dash as have to make phone calls and it's getting late  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
what a great day and finally a bit cooler and the sun is out 

sillymilly thats great news you've got a start date looks like we will be cycle buddies as we start stims on the 29/7 hopefully august isa really great month for us    

mouse      sent for baby Ryan he sounds  aright wee fighter and i am sure he will get there soon  to your friends who must be so worried 
sil     people have no idea what to do about infertility i think they think they can catch it   as mieran says its what we have not who we are  but your DH sounds like he has got it sussed its his family and some time siblings can remember things from childhood and still carry them about like a badges  (i still cast up to my brother how he always got the choice of the ice cream cones first   ) also great news about your cysts a weekend of hanging loose sounds  interesting 

Sadie hope this change in weather makes a difference to wee frank maybe all the change with his holiday wont have helped thanks for the   really really need them 

mieran good luck on Wednesday all sounding good if the gcrm are not worried why should you    

emmypops    maybe you should phone up and try to put your mind at rest those types of mistakes you expect from the gri not the gcrm you should speak to pat who i am sure would make sure it never happened again     that you really are 19th 

Mrs mac nearly there Mrs       this really is the hard part but      that it is working this time hope your keeping busy   

Mrs r /ranweli how are you ladies doing 

well not much happening here i am really worried about my lack of excitement and hope this time normally by now i would be frightened but the    would be kicking in but  anyway i mentioned this to Ruth on Thursday and now have an appointment with James  to help with visualisation tatics has anyone had this? and what really happens? but are willing to try anything once

well i hope everyone has a great weekend and enjoys the weather while it lasts
Mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## sillymilly

Yippee - I have a cycle buddy! mrs hoopy! heres hoping chick its for us eh? 

I am sooooooooooooo nervous today thinking about it all. Was discussing things last night and I woke up this morning with my tummy in knots. S'ppose can only be expected.

Mrs Mac - hang on in there - so excited to hear how you got on. How you feeling?

sillym xxxxxxxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
hope everyone is okay and enjoying the nice weather. Bit cooler today which I am enjoying, so are the dogs. Gutted that Andy Murray didn't win last night but he did play well and theres always next year !!
I'm feeling really low today,not sure why, slightest thing is bothering me. DP is at work and not home til 11pm so I am going to make some cakes/shortbread to keep occupied.
take care all.
Lorr. x


----------



## whippet

blew some of you guys some bubbles for luck and as a cheer up didnt to all as some look like lucky numbers but more than willing to if you let me know. Settling wee one hope to get back on soon.

whippet x

ps lorr shortbread homemade there is nothing to beat it I take it your mum has taught you well  

whippet x


----------



## misha moo

hi Everyone

missed all my FF's when i was away on hols  took my laptop with me but the wi-fi system at the hotel was not good so i couldn't get on so i could get my FF fix! 

I had a lovely time, view from hotel was amazing, its the first time i think i have been up north and it has not been raining from the high heavens 

anyway its really late so i better get my head down, heading into town early doors with DH for some shopping, trying to get an outfit for a wedding and its also my birthday tomorrow so will go for a spot of lunch with hubby.

Just wanted to let u all know that AF finally showed up, on the first day i was away!! i didn't have the need to drink as i was out of it on painkillers for the first 3 days. Anyway she showed up just after 4pm, by which time it was to late to call so had to with till the next morning i called at 8.15 on the button, i couldn't believe it, i was so nervous in case i could not get fitted in again, i was soo relieved when she said i could get booked in          

So i have got postap on the 19th july and scan on the 6th august!!! cant wait so happy to be back on the wagon again, we must be nuts ladies, looking forward to getting poked, prodded, injected, emotional and dropping our knickers at everyone with a white tunic on  


sorry its a me post Will;l read back and do personal tomorrow

mishaX


----------



## Lilith

Hi Emmy,

GCRM does not seem to be very good with numbers. The problem I had with them is that they wrote down numbers (measures of my folis on scan 1) that did not match with the numbers given to me by the nurse. Then, nobody could explain those numbers. They should have a better system with their numbers. I wrote a formal complain. I do not think is acceptable not to be clear with every piece of information given to us or related to us. 

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Silly - OMG , poor you. I had a prostap course as treatment for my endo 3 years ago.You a fellow sufferer?  It was supposed to be 6 months but cancelled after 3 as v v bad side effects. How're you coping with it? Was it meant to be this long a course? Fingers crossed you stim ok. Roll on 30th July. 
And I think we all have to hope. It's trying to get the balance between that PMA and yet still accepting , and being prepared for , the fact that it might not work first time. 

mrsmac - not long now , hon. Keeping everything crossed for you.     I hope your MIL has arrived and got settled into hospital ok. I hope all goes well for her on Tues.  And big hug to your DH too - you're both going thro so much at the moment. 

mrs hoopy/mr h - good luck come the 29th . When is your visualisation appt - fingers crossed it helps. I wouldnt worry about your lack of excitement at the moment - it's a survival trait. Once you've been through a few cycles, and esp having had an early m/c , it's not surprising your defences are in place. Once you get started stimming, and it seems more real , the excitement will kick in. 

Lorr - I hope you're feeling a bit happier today hon. I find sometimes I  know why I'm having a down day, and at other times I've no idea why. If in doubt , I blame it on the hormones, then feel like a traitor to womens lib and the feminist movement.    

whippet - i hope your wee lassie is coping ok with the heat. 

Minx - how're you getting on? 

misha - yee-hah - you can get started properly - excellent news. Bet it's the best birthday pressie ever- lets hope it's just the start of your good news.  Hope you have a great day tomorrow  

emmy - you get things sorted at GCRM? it doesnt sound very professional the way they've handled it. If you keep getting conflicting info , I'd either drop then a letter or an e-mail, just to ask for confirmation of what is happening. 

Lilith - i hope mexico is being good to you. 

Sadie - how's wee frank this weekend? 

Wishing - how's ethan doing? 

Mrs R , lucky, and ranweli - how're your wee pips getting on? growing by the day , I hope. 

Well, that's me started stimming on the gonal F. Doing it at night this time so I'm not running around at work all day after having it, and rushing to take it on my way out door in the morning. Also, as mrsmac says, I wanted to do something a bit different this cycle , to differentiate it from my previous ones.

More family drama on this front. DP's father has been admited back in to hospital. He has had an emergency hiatus hernia op , a stroke , and a lung biopsy, all in the last 9 months. They live in Norfolk so not exactly close geographically. I was freaking out yesterday about the idea that DP could have to drop everything and drive down there( has happened before - all DP's hols in last year been spent down there) . Stress I dont need on top of the drugs. Have been considering speaking to GCRM to see how much it would cost to get a sperm sample frozen - has to be less than a cancelled cycle. I know i'm prob stressing over nothing, and all will be ok, but...... 

Meanwhile feeling v emotional, v v bloated, and v v sore (o)(o). feel like i wobble ( sorry ,   ) . Am telling myself it's good , as it means the drugs are working ( I hope ) Starting to get vv stressed . Keep trying to tell myself that anyone with my record would feel the same, and I've to just keep up that    

Anway, roll on wed, fingers crossed for DP Dad, and I'm going to keep on slugging down the pineapple juice and milk, and munching those brazil nuts ( prob not helping with the wobble !!! ) 

Hi to everyone else I've missed, and    
to all.


----------



## mrsmac

Evening girls,

Mierran - thanks so much for your support   Got MIL settled into hospital today. Staff seemed really nice so it made leaving her a bit easier. Really hope dp's dad gets better soon. Treatment is hard enough without that worry too. Sounds like the gonal f is working. Roll on Wednesday for you. Sending       xx


misha - you're a regular night hawk. Just clocked time of your message  Great news. Roll on July 19th xx


whippet - grabbing these bubbles with both hands. Sending    to you and yours xx


sillymilly - prepare for excitement, nerves, terror and hopefully joy.   you're one of the lucky ones who get a bfp first time xx


mrs hoopy - total self preservation. I completely understand that. Look forward to hearing how you get on with visualisation. Worth a try xx



Every other 2ww I've bought hpts ready to start testing 2 or 3 days before otd. This time, def not going to. The week ahead is too hectic. Even on Fri am after blood test at clinic app, I'm delivering training at work. It should finish about 1pm, thankfully. Hoping to be at home for results. 
Stomach cramps feel more like AF pains now   


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks 

Not had a chance to get on since last week, sorry  How is everyone?? Theres so much to catch up with!!!
I'm so glad the mugginess has eased off a bit as it was so hot & humid last week!! Never happy are we 

Go on fine last week at the midwife, not really much she could do. Had a chat with her about what the whole preg would involve in terms of seeing her, got some info handouts & she wrote me a referral letter to the southern general, I've asked to go under Marco Gaudoin's care there as it makes sense given my endo history with him doing previous ops & then TX at GCRM. I'm now waiting on a letter back from the southern to confirm when my scan will be & when appt is etc. Midwife says the Southern tend to scan you between 12-16wks so it seems like ages away, hopefully it'll be nearer the 12wk mark  I'll now be stalking the postie 

Had a good weekend, was out on sat looking at new cars, mine is due for renewal early in new year so having a wee nosey at some makes and models, no further forward.
Yesterday I was in Glasgow with DH, he was spending all his b'day money. I had a wee look at some maternity jeans....I'm really struggling to fit into my usual jeans  I think I look obviously pregnant, its not due to the size of the baby as its still way too small to be making an impact on my tum so I'm putting it down to the bloatedness from tx, my enlarged ovaries and maybe some things stretching in preparation. I'll be doing well to last in my jeans til this weekend  

Mrs mac - you're doing so well with your 2ww, I'm keeping everything crossed for you   I never done any hpts this time around either, decided to let clinic test for me & I'm so glad I did cos it was such a nice suprise although truly nerve wracking. Hope the end of this week see's you celebrating big time    Good luck for your MIL's op tomorrow as well. On DH's b'day we went to his M&D's for dinner, his mum is Italian so does great home made authentic dishes 

mierran - thats great you're on the Gonal F & yeah its good to do something a bit different so you're right to do night time jabs for a change. Hope you're feeling not too bad on the stimms & keep thinking that if you're feeling a bit iffy then the drugs are doing their job!! Good luck for your progress scan, happy brazil nut munching & pineapple slugging  Hope DP's dad is doing ok as its a stress you can do without, hope its not too serious 

misha - glad you'd a great wee holiday  How was the town yesterday for you? Get an outfit? where did you go for lunch? I was in town too, we ended up going to TGI Fridays.....cheesy nacho's & Steak Fajitas  Hope you'd a good time &   for today hunni, hope its a good one!  So glad you've got new dates for starting again 

Lorr - its over on the Scottish Girls thread we chat as well  Hard to keep track isnt it  How did the cake or shortbread turn out?? sounds yummy Hope you're having a better day today 

mrs hoopy - I'm doing just fine thanks  How you getting on with Ruth  She's a total angel isnt she! I was there on thursday as well at about 5pm. Never tried the visualisation thing so you'll need to let me know how that goes, James seems really nice as well. I'm back for some more needles tomorrow  Not long now til prostap!  I know you're maybe finding it hard to get up for TX this time around but I can tell you I am excited, full of PMA, positivity & prayers for you both   

emmy - gald you'd a great b'day, I do like the merchant city for food & drinks  Thats a shame GCRM seem a bit mixed up with your place on waiting list, I'd def speak to Pat & ask for explanation & clarification

sillym - not long til you get started either, how you feeling about it?  Good luck!!!! 

minniemouse - how you recovering after your wee op? Hope you're doing ok & its not too sore. How is little Ryan doing? God what a worry, bless him. Hope he's getting stronger 

sadie - how is little Frank? Hope he's better 

ranweli - thats good your GP has got the ball in motion for you, you seem further ahead than me, I've had nothing done at all. When I saw GP she told me midwife deals with it all & then when I saw midwife she said 1st appt at mat unit is when things all happen so I'm just teetering along. Have you started expanding yet My usual jeans are gonna be a thing of the past very very soon!My nausea has calmed a bit, the new routine seems to be doing the trick  Which hospital are you gonna go to hunni?
Have you figured out how to do the scan pic yet?? all you need to do is put it on a photo hosting site like Photobucket, copy the code from there on to a new reply post & it should work. Give it a go.

bye for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Mrs R fab to hear from you have to say you sound on cloud 9 and rightly so. I got my booking scan at 18 weeks at the southern which would have been an eternity had we not paid to get the nuchal scan done at 13 weeks. We also stayed under Marco figuratively speaking of course  . He gives all his ivf ladies an additional scan at 32 weeks and saw us personaly at each appointment. Glad the nausea has eased a bit you doing fab  

Mrs Mac will keep those bubbles heading in your way PMA PMA PMA    

Lorr how you doing today honey? The whole treatment journey is mentally exhausting you will get rough days but we all hear for you to talk to  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

OMG Whippet....dont think I'd last til 18wks  I was kinda hoping that Marco would poss see us earlier since I was one of his 'TX' girls....suppose time will tell though!

Hope you & your little one are doing good hunni


----------



## whippet

Mierran have to confess we bought an air conditioning unit 4 weeks ago from ebay for her bedroom and it has been the best investment ever. I was constantly sitting panicking watching the temp of her room get way too hot saying to hubby her room is too hot increased risk of cot death bla bla. Anyway one less worry and she doesnt seem to mind the noise from it. Good luck with the stimms and the milk, brazil nuts and pineapple juice   

Mrs R yours might be quicker there were a lot of christmas and new year bumps  

Bubbles galore been sent to those who need them (you know who you are   )

whippet x


----------



## misha moo

Hi

How are u all ? i am just trying to enjoy my last wee day off before i go back to work tomorrow .  don't want to go back especially as DH is still off.

Mrs R- sounds like its time to get the big stretchy jeans on! i managed to pick up a 'safety' dress in the deb's sale, its a nice floaty little floral number, we went to equie's ice cream parlour, i well and truly stuffed my face, cause am back to the gym and healthy eating today. i have put on over 1/2 stone since the last tx and i feel every ounce of it, i worked so hard to get it off i am scared it will just all go back on, i was almost a size 22 and i got down to a 14! mind u that stake thing u had sounds good 

Mrs Mac- just wanted to send u sum hugs, u are going through so much at the mo. keep the positivity i will be   u get the right result and that things with MIL get better quickly

Merran- good luck on ur stimming, sound like a good idea on the night time front, makes more sense as things are usually a bit mad in the morning, hope all is well with DPs dad. Its just an added stress for u both at the mo, i will  he gets better soon and DP will be able to stay with u during the tx

will be on again later to finish, have to go just now mishaXX


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies !

How are we all doing ? Well, we're having technical difficulties at home. The broadband hasn't been working since last night and I feel my leg has been cut off !  Anyway, DH has called Virgin and it is a problem at our end, think our wireless router is gubbed. Anyway he's set me up with loads of wires and I seem to be ok !

Just wanted to give you an update on Ryan as so many of you lovely ladies asked. I had a text from his Mum yesterday to say he was a little better and had been applauding the men's final at Wimbledon ! His web page has been updated this morning and it seems they are concerned he is getting Host vs Graft disease which can happen as the new bone marrow develops. He's been in hospital since the end of March and it will be a while yet. He's down in Newcastle as no where in Scotland does this work but I guess as long as he gets better they'll be happy to for him to be a wee Geordie !

Well AF arrived yesterday. So pleased about that. It has taken so long I'd forgotten where I was with everything so phoned GCRM this pm. Once I get my next cycle, I start the tabs (flare protocol) on day 21 so we're still talking 7 weeks away, then it is the best part of a month. I know I should take it as it comes but it just seems ages away ! 

My cyst removal seems to be fine. I kept the dressing on until Sunday but had a peep on Saturday night and it looks very clean, 3 wee stitches. Managed to find some vests in a drawer with some 'support' in them, so I'm not hanging loose anymore you'll be pleased to  know. I was quite enjoying the liberation to be honest! 

Emmypops - you must be raging about the confusion with your place on the list. Have you thought of getting DH to phone doing the daft laddie thing ? See what they say to him ?

Mieran - how are you doing ? Hope you are holding it all together. Hope DP's Dad is doing ok. It never rains but it pours eh ?

MrsMac - hope you are coping too. What a lot to have on your plate at this time. Hope MIL is doing ok ? At least things have moved quickly for her and hopefully she'll be back to her old self and knitting wee things for her new grandchild before too long ! 

MishaMoo - good luck with getting started, I'll not be far behind you.

Well, time for some bad tempered menstrual crabby-ness now. As you know from previous outbursts. SIL had a wee boy on Thursday. She gave her Dad a quick call from the hospital and when DH called his Dad yesterday for his usual Sunday night catch up FIL was a bit fed up as he hadn't heard from her since. So DH called(as we were really worried) her to find out she was got out the same day and has been out the village fete, out to a BBQ etc but hadn't time to tell her Dad she'd got home ! DH said she talking more about work then her new wee boy ! And seems to be very proud of her birth to home record of 3 hours ! I've actually just opened an email from her hubby announcing his birth and yet again more is said about her being home the same afternoon he arrived than himself. Is it just me or is not enough that you have 2 healthy babies without it being a race for home !

And breathe....!

Right, evil twin has left the building !!

Anyhoo, girls. Hope you are well !

Take care and keep positive!

Mouse

xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

MIL had her breast surgery today, a day earlier than expected. She was still sleeping when we went to see her but everything seems to be going according to plan   Should be for discharge to ours tomorrow. Such a relief that this part is over for her.

Day 10 for me. 4 days to go. We could really be doing with some happy bfp news this end. Would be a tonic for everyone.


minniemouse - you brought a tear to my eye. MIL would just love to be knitting baby clothes for her grandchild. Sending     to Ryan and his family. Sending    to that SIL of yours. 7 weeks will fly in. You've got that time to keep eating as healthy as you can, take vits and do a wee bit of exercise. That way, no guilt about treats xx


misha moo - thanks for the hug. It helped   Wow! You must be one determined lady to lose those extra pounds. That's no mean feat. Enjoy your last day off. Hope you're feeling refreshed xx


whippet - thanks for pma and bubble injection. It all helps xx


mrs R - dungarees for you, honey   Hopefully you'll get a scan around 12 weeks. 16-18 weeks sounds far too long to wait. An Italian MIL! Her food must be amazing. She'll keep you and baby R well fed over the coming months xx



Sending lots of love to everyone else,


mrsmac
x


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
well, what happened to the sunshine....been raining really heavy most of the evening here. Back to normal weather..lol

mrsmac - that is good MIL is doing okay after surgery, you will all be relieved. Counting down the days for your BFP...    

whippet - hey there, I am okay, must have been the hormones making me moody again...lol... had a quiet weekend - back to work today. Hope Margaret is feeling better now.

Mrs R - so MIL is italian...great food...enjoy being spoilt !!!... I have been learning Italian for some months now and chuffed so far. I do the speaking and Robbie does the cooking...lol - you are right, I do reply to you on scottish girls post too....took me long enough to work out I had been posting in 2 places...lol... I am a clown when it comes to technology ..... enjoy shopping for stretchy jeans.. !!!  


Mierran - hope you doing okay and not stressing too much.

    for everyone. 

take care all
Lorr. xx


----------



## Cars

Hi All   

Mrs Mac, really glad thay your MIL is through the surgery,     for your BFP in three days,          keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Minnie Mouse- Glad your wee op to get cyst removed was succesful, 7 weeks seems ages away I know but just it gives you time to get all prepared      that little Ryan will be okay. 

Mrs R - I hope you get your scan sooner than that   

Love to everyone 

Cars xx


----------



## Mrs R

popping in to say hello 

Cars - how you doing luv? 

Lorr - sun is back out today but still looking a bit grey  what was with those monsoon type downpours yest?? Not amused  Yeah the benefits of a bit of italian in the family is superb Lasagne, amazing Italian meatballs and cannelloni to die for!  Well done with learning the lingo....we went to Italy in 2005 & I just about managed a Buongiornio, Ciao, bella bella, Grazie etc Very basic 

Mrs Mac - so glad MIL is through her surgery, I'll keep her in my   Hope she's recovering well & I'm sure she'll be well looked after when she gets discharged. You so deserve to be celebrating good news this week hunni    As for me .....dungarees ......OMG Nooooooooo 

minniemouse - so glad little Ryan is doing a bit better, lots of   that he continues to respond well & doesnt develop a Geordie accent  Glad your AF started so you can begin again .....Roll on that next cycle, The time will fly by & you'll be at EC & ET before you know it  Glad you're doing well after your cyst removal  Your SIL & BIL sound like they need a right good  Some folk eh!!!

misha - hope its not a culture shock being back at work, dont work too hard hunni!! Good luck with your healthy eating & gym pursuit....you go girl!

whippet - I'm on postie alert  I'm so impatient!!  Hopefully there's less bumps around this time 

hello to one & all
Mrs R xx


----------



## lorna71

Hi Ladies

At GCRM, going for scan tomorrow on day 5 of jags.  I was just wondering what people have been doing on their 2ww.  I had thought to take a few days off n then go back on light duties.  What do you ladies think?  I travel a lot for my work but could be local for the time.  Another thing I was going to ask was Ive been swimming 3 x a week and going to the gym 3 x week for the last 6 months, do you think I can continue swimming??

Thanks for your help
Lorna


----------



## Cars

Hi Lorna,

GCRM recommends  strictly no baths and no swimming on 2ww as you are at risk of infection.

Cars x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls - me post coming up - have done my back in - can hardly walk - DH has had to take the day off work and I feel so miserable and helpless    On the bright side i have managed to get to computer now so at least i can chat  

Went for a job interview yesterday and the seat was broken and really uncomfortable and i think this was the start - when i got up this morning and started putting on my socks somethings just went rrrrippppp in my back and couldn't move - went all lightheaded and though I was going to pass out - shouted for DH and he managed to help me sit down then lie on the floor - have now managed to get some ibuprofen and paracetamol so hope things start to ease off a bit - it is so debilitating not being able to walk or lift things  

Anyway enough of me how are you lot doing

Lorna - Hiya - have answered your question on the other baord  - I think i went swimming with DD first time i had 2ww and GCRM said it was ok - think it depends who you speak to - have u decided what u will do yet? Did u hav a scan today? How did it go?

Mrs R - Hope u get your appointment soon - if it is really late u can always go to GCRM for one meanwhile - think thats what i'll do when i get PG    

MrsMac - Hope u r bearing up - not long now        Also - best wishes to MIL for a speedy and full recovery  

Mouse - Any more news on Ryan ?  

Mierran - How did ur scan go ? Hope u had lots of lovely follies    Hope DP Dad is improving  

Well i shall be around lots today prob so any problems or questions - fire them my way - it'll make me feel useful   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
sorry been a bit awol,m/s reappeared again so had a couple of bad days,we are 9 weeks tommorow   ,and i got my 12 week scan appt in the post today it is on the 30th of july when we will be 12 weeks spot on,3 weeks and counting,

hope everyone is well and i will be on soon to catch up with the personals,
     

ranweli xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi,

I just wanted to wish good luck to MrsMac, I really hope you get a super BFP.


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi Girls  
Sorry it's been a while.
We're having our house extension built at the mo,
and life is in turmoil. It seems that every day we get home from work
there is a new major problem with the build!  . Today, the neighbours 
have put in a complaint about the position of the window!! 
Still, in the grand scheme of things....this is a "nice" worry, and I should be grateful.

Hope you are all well.

Meirran...Sorry to hear about your dp's father. Sounds like he's been through the mill. I hope that
all goes well, and your dp can get back in time for treatment without hassle. Sounds a bit of a stress
to say the least. Hope your scan went well today and your  follies are fattening up nicely. Good luck with the stims.
xx

Misha....Good news that you are back on the wagon! Shame you have to get back to work, but it's probably a good thing
as time will pass more quickly for you. Good luck

Mrs Mac...I have everything crossed for you for Friday the big day. I'm sure you will be    ing. I have a very good and positive feeling for you.  Hope your MIL is doing well after her op.

Emmy...Sorry about your hassles with the waiting list. I'm sure nothing has gone wrong...it will only be poor communication. Keep on at them anyway. It won't do any harm. Sorry also about your back. It's not been a good week for you   . Take it easy and hope the pain eases quickly.
xx

Mrs R....real italian lasagne...mmmmmnnn. I know what that's all about - I'm half Italian myself! Hope all is going well with you. Hope your scan isn't too far away. Do you feel any changes lately?? THe last couple of days I have not been able to stop eating anything and everything in sight!! Also, the tiredeness has kicked in like never before. Otherwise, not much change for me..

Ranweli...Lots of luck with your scan on 30th. Hope you are feeling well and the nausea has settled.

Minniemouse...It won't be long til you start your next cycle. Try to just enjoy what's left of the summer and it will come around before you know it.

Lorna 71. Good luck with your scan tomorrow. On the 2WW I chose to do absolutely NOTHING. I got in lots of books, magazines etc, got signed off by my GP (because my work is very heavy and stressful and my workload cannot be controlled). THe most I did was shop, go for strolls outside and bake/cook at home. However, it did draaag!! If your work is light enough it should be fine, and if you're used to doing your swimming and gym so often, I can't see it doing too much harm, but personally I just wanted to eliminate all possible risk. It's a personal choice at the end of the day. Good luck!

THings are going fine with me. I'm still tentatively waiting til week 12 to start celebrating, but I feel a wee bit more relaxed with every day. Still not many symptoms. Nausea was never bad, tiredeness...well I was always tired to begin with!! Belly is getting slightly larger but still wearing jeans even though not buttoning them now! My 12wk scan is at Princess Royal at the GRI on 21st July.   everything is okay. My treatment now feels a very long time ago already.. I hope that lots of you ladies will feel the same in a few months from now!     

Sending everyone lots of    and  

Take care,
luckyluciana
xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Lorr - thanks for positive vibes   2 days to go. What's doing with you? xx


cars - thanks so much. Means a lot   Hope you're ok and focusing on next treatment xx


mrs R - all   welcome. I believe in them. Thought it might be a no no for the old dungarees   I'm sure you'll be a yummy mummy in whatever you wear xx


lorna - Hi! Replied to you on LL thread. Went back to work after 2 days. Have made sure no heavy lifting etc. Last times I have been off most of first week then back to work on the second week. Good luck with your treatment   xx


emmy - nightmare! Poor you! Hope your back gets better soon. How did the interview go? xx


ranweli - roll on July 30th for your scan. You must be soooo excited xx


lilth - thanks for thinking of me honey. Much appreciated. How's sunny Mexico? xx


lucky - great to hear everything is going so well for you and baby lucky. Look forward to seeing a wee scan pic from you xx


mierran - what's happening your end? How's DP's dad? How's stimms? xx



Don't know what my body's doing   Feels like AF cramps   Mood swings have been terrible. Going from REALLY pi**ed off to really tearful. Sounds more like PMT than BFP! JUst feel plain terrified that it hasn't worked....again. Have stayed away from poas still. Feeling proud about that. 2 pessaries and 2 clexane injections away from results. Please be BFP   

MIL doing well. Wound is uncomfortable but bearable. She's enjoying the tlc. My mum did her "Meals on wheels" bit at lunchtime. Dh and I both at work. She has a return app at hospital on Tuesday. Will find out what treatment will follow surgery.


Huge thanks to everyone for all your support   Really means the world xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Hi MrsMac - still don't know if got job or not - will find out in the morning I hope - glad u r still hanging in there - roll on Friday and that BFP


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Good luck for fri mrsmac - keeping fingers crossed. 

Just poped on to say hi. Sooooo tired - in part from the drugs but not helped by leaving the house at 6.45 am this morning and not finishing work till 8.45pm today, and 8.30 last night. Back in work 8.30am tomorrow. Boo-hoo-hoo

DP's dad still in hospital. They dont appear to know what's wrong with him, but looking less severe than may have been, thankfully. DP staying up here at the moment, so no worries re his contribution at the mo. 

Scan this am - so far so good. I have 4 follicles - an 11mm, 2x8mm and a 7mm - quite happy considering I only have 1 ovary and a low amh. Rescan on friday ( not working so at the much more sane time of 11.15 ) 

Anyway, going to wibble myself off to bed  ( sorry - v v tired so not sure I'm making much sense ) Will get back on over next couple of days and check what's happening with everyone and do personals. Thinking of you all. 

X X X


----------



## snzk

hi all

Mierran - that is good you scan went well your follies are coming along nicely. pleased that DP's father is better and they find out the problem soon.

Emmypops - fingers crossed you got the job !! hope your back is better today

Mrsmac - sending you some more    - almost time.   for your BFP. Glad MIL is doing okay,that will relieve you of some stress.

Luckyluciana - hi, sorry to hear about the hassle with the extension. We experienced much the same, so much so,it isn't finished and what the builders did do, we had to pay someone else to come in a fix it. !!!!.. I guess some neighbours just like to complain about something...hope you manage to sort that out.

Raniwell - soz to hear you've had a bad few days....  roll on the 30th !!!

Lorna71  - I echo the other comments regarding the 2ww, it is really your choice. I was on holiday for wk1 and then took wk2 off as sick (self certified), my view was I didnt want to regret doing or not doing something and work was too stressful. I just lazed about the house. DP was also on holiday so he looked after me (became my slave)...lol - i guess it is a difficult time no matter what we do..

anyhoo...it is now 23.30 and I'm bushed.    sending lots of    &    and    to everyone.

take care all.
Lorr. xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry not been on for ages but been really busy at work and also try to blot out treatment   

Mrs mac how you doing Mrs   not long now and i am full of     for you this time  i am really   your going to get your dream this time    glad to hear your mil is doing and feeling better lots of    sent her way as well   

mieran glad your scan went well yesterday sounds like there is loads happening this time good luck tomorrow do you have  a rough idea when EC would be  glad also to hear dps father not as serious as first thought    it stays that way less stress the better  

cars how you doing Mrs 

silly whats happening with my cycle buddy 

Misha that is great news you got  a start date roll on the start    hope your DH is looking after the worker  

Minnie so glad to hear Ryan is on the mend that is one wee fighter your friends have   i am sure with intensive therapy they could get rid if the Geordie accent when he is bigger  

lucky good luck with your scan remember and post the picture 

Emmy good luck with the job although after that you would need to check all chairs  have you spoken to the gcrm yet about there mix  up have they given you are clearer date 

Lorna71 the 2ww is a real hot potato but like the others have said it is really up to you and how confortable you feel with things but feet up and restting and relaxing are defo orders of most of the day good luck with your next scan 

Mrs r flexi jeans already  i was at Ruth last Thursday at that time so if you had a pink top on  i was the one paying as you went in   thanks for all the   think i really need this time 

ranweli sorry to hear the ms is back at least you have your scan to look forward to  

Sadie how is wee frank hope this cooler weather is helping 

well i have my visualisation appointment this afternoon  so hoping for some magical   to come and wack me on the head   and the dreaded prostap on sunday    

anyway sorry for anyone Ive missed hope your all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on have had a busy week and seem to be knacked come night time. Wee Frank is doing alot better with cooler weather and I do think he was teething too so that didn't help. Still no sign of any wee teeth but am sure won't be long. He was 12lbs 6 yesterday so really thriving now that he on solids. 

mrsmac- good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking about you lots.               .

mrs hoopy- Not long now till you get started. I did visualisation when got pg with Frank. Went on to the website and visualised my embies growing. Hope it went well today and was useful. Wee Frank is alot better thanks for asking. 

Lorna- I did nothing and took time off work. But everyone different and most clinics say just do things as normal but I didn't feel normal and wanted to make sure I gave my embies the best chance to grow stress free then I couldn't balme anything.

mierran- Good you have got signs of some follies growing. Will say lots of   that they keep getting bigger.

MrsR- I got big quickly to start with and by 12weeks was in MAT jeans but it tailed of after that and I was really neat towards end as was proven with Frank just being 5lbs 8. I hope you get a scan soon. My friend was at Southern and she paid for 12 nuchal scan as she didn't get scanned till 18weeks.

Ranweli- You poor thing. Hopefully it will wear off a bit by 14weeks. Not long till scan then you must be so excited to see your wee one again.

LL- Not long for you too till scan. Bet like the girls you can't wait. We are getting loft done but building warrant not through yet so hoping it won't be long.

Em- Sorry you have a sore back. My DH had back op last year and he has been finr since. If things don't settle get some physio early as this should help.

minniemouse- Hope wee Ryan is doing better soon. Sounds like been through mill for one so young.

Misha- Not long now.

Sorry folks need to go Frank getting tetchy near bath time and tired.

Will try to get on later to catch up.

Love Sadie


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi everyone - just a quickie from me.... rang GCRM this morning to find out where I am on the DE list - am 70th!!  Now that seems a way away if you get me..... Can anyone tell me how quick you move up the list?  Am booked in for a DE cycle at Reprofit in Czech Republic (have had one there already) but did sort of hope that I would be able to cycle here first.... doesn't look likely...
Any help would be much appreciated.

Big hugs mini minx x


----------



## emmypops

Good evening everyone  

Minx - very good question indeed - I'm not sure if you read my earlier posts but i am also on the  GCRM DE list. I put my name down in Aug08 and was told that list was about a year at that point. Subsequently i was told this had gone down to 11 months. When i phoned 26 May i was told i was 42nd on list then on 18th June they said i was 19th - i then thought that things were moving really quickly and called 2 July and was told initially i was still 42nd on list then told still 19th so don't really know where i stand  

When did you join list? 

Well girls still no news about the job so I guess it's prob a "no"!  

Went to the chiropractor today and got "adjusted" for the first time - wow it was painful and i was in tears byt the end of it - have to go back tomoro and then 3 times a week for the next 8 weeks - all for the princely sum of £750 - i think DH thought i was joking when i told him the price     My back has been feelin worse since i went so i hope i am doing the right thing     

So all in all am feeling very miserable and sorry for myself tonight  

Just a quickie for MrsMac - go girl and get that BFP in the morning - you can do it                    

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mrsmac

mini minx - sorry can't help with DE list details. Emmy will be best person to advise you, I think. Hope it goes quickly xx


sadie - nice to hear from you. Sounds like Frank is doing smashin!! Glad he likes his chuck   Thanks for   and   xx


mrs hoopy - how did the visualisation go? Look forward to hearing about it. Thanks for good luck wishes   xx


lorr - thanks. Can never have enough positive vibes in your corner xx


mierran - what horrible long hours. Hope you got a decent rest. Great news about your scan. Follies growing well. Sending them   xx


emmy - any news about your job? Fingers crossed xx



Well, one more sleep to go. 2ww ends tomorrow.   it's the day our dreams are made. 



Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## mrsmac

emmy - our posts collided. Ouch! Sounds so sore. Hope chiropracter can help you.   if he hurts you again. Thanks for your message. Will try my best to deliver. Get well soon, honey   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thank you emmy - joined the list Jan this year and am booked in with Reprofit in Jan next year - I think I'll defo be cycle in Czech again!!!  Have got an appt with the cons in a couple of weeks.  Will prob find out more then.  I was told it was a 12month waiting list - obviously not....  Thanks for the info though.
Big hugs mini minx x x


----------



## bubbles06

hi ladies, 
just popped on to say to mrs mac,iam sending you lots of         ,for a fab result tommorow,i have a good feeling for you,  

hi to everyone else,

be on soon to do personals i promise  

ranweli xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

mrsmac - you're on the final lap. glad your MIL's op went well. I hope she recovers quickly. Hoping and    and    and       


Mrs R - mmnnn lasagne. I feel like garfield just thinking about it.   
what a wonderful excuse to go shopping tho, for maternity gear. Glad all going well for you. I hope you get that scan date through soon. 

Whippet - any and all bubbles appreciated. Air conditioning unit sounds like a great idea for her - the very young aren't so good at regulating their body temperature so every assistance helps them. And if you feel too hot, it's perfect too. 

misha - congrats on your weight loss. I hope work's not too bad for you. DH back now? 

Mouse - glad Ryan enjoyed wimbledon. I hope that they're wrong about the host v graft disease .    that he does well, and I'm sure he can lose that Geordie accent!!!
glad your wound is healing well. And tho it seems like ages till you start the time'll just fly by. 
And I think it's only normal for you to be   at your SIL. I think sometimes people take what they have for granted. 

Cars - how're you getting on? I hope you get started soon. 

emmy - how's the back doing? I hope the chiropractor helps . It seems like a lot of money, says the woman who has spent 35 a week on accupuncture for the last 2 years!! And do you really want the job, if their chairs are that bad? 

Lorna - I took 3 days off work then tried to keep quiet at work thereafter for the rest of the 2ww. I didnt have any bathes etc, and did no lifting. I did nothing I thought could in any way affect things. I decided I was better to do nothing that I could later regret if it didn't work - which I was very glad of as it turned out. 

ranweli - glad all is going well. good luck for the 30th. 

Lorr - How're you doing? I hope you're feeling a bit more   and I hope your huskies are keeping you company, and not eating all the shortbread!

Mrs hoopy/mr h - not long to go now till you get started.   I hope the visualisation was good. 

Silly - time counting down till you go too. 

Lucky - your extension doesnt sound like much fun. I hope you get it all sorted ok. And I hope your neighbours dont cause you too much stress. 

Sadie - glad Frank feeling better, and growing well. 

Minx - I hope for you and emmy the DE list moves quickly.  

Good news re DP's dad - he's out of hospital for the night tho back in tomorrow as day patient for more tests. They still dont seem to know what's going on, tho not sure if that's the doctors, or them not explaining well to DP's mum.   

Well, slightly less knackered than I was last night , tho still tired. Scan again 11.15 tomorrow. Feel v bloated. They said I'd prob be scanned again mon . but will depend on results tomorrow. I'm betting on EC on Tues/Wed, as my mum has booked removal people to move house ages ago!  

I noticed something strange today, and wanted to ask those who've tried acupuncture and the hyponatal cd if they've had similar experience. It happened last week after acupunture too. When I was trying to do the hypo cd last thurs I kept getting like electic shocks up my legs and across my belly - so much so that I had to give up. It wasnt till it happened again today that I put 2 and 2 together. Anyone had anything similar?  

Sorry to keep posing questions, but what time do they want the    at GCRM? I know it'll vary slightly with theatre time , but are they like the royal in wanting it at the same time as we go to theatre? 

Anyway, luck to all. but going to have to crash. 

   mrsmac

X X


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac- the very very best of luck tommorow, will be           like crazy for you xxxxxx

Cars


----------



## misha moo

Its late and i am tired but just wanted to wish mrs mac the best of luck for tomorrow       misha X


----------



## grace222

Hey girls i was wondering if any you are still awake, I am bleeding again, i had my period starting on the 30th june when just at the end of my ttw and now i have it again, i have been bleeding for a few days now and worried all is not well, i am usually a 32/36 day cycle and this is unusuall for me but is it unusuall for IVF?? anyone any ideas about this?


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
just a quickie....... 

mrsmac -   good luck for today

Mierran  - when I had EC at GCRM, when they wheeled me into theatre DP was sent to provide his  

it's really late / early....going to try for some shut eye.


catch up later 

xxx Lorr.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quickie 

Mrs mac got everything crossed for you today  ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ but have a really positive feeling           sending you loads of        ^hug me^ ^hug me^ ^hug me^ ^hug me^

mieran good luck today as well hope and  everything is growing great

well the visualisation was great really just a breathing class,but it helped to hear someone talk about "my baby" been that frightened recently forgot that was the desired outcome  

anyway hi to everyone else hope your OK
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

I have been reading your thread for around 2yrs now and was wondering if you would mind me gate crashing.
Here is my history;
Me 31, dh 34
ttc 5yrs
PCOS
Hairmyers ek- clomid june 2005-may 2006
Cervical Smear Abnormal- Laser surgery, Loop Biopsy
Lap & Dye-Nov 2006; blocked tubes (clomid was a waste of time)
Ist IVF: GRI - Aug 2008, 13 eggs, 7 fert, 2grade1 onboard. Sept 2008 BFP
Miscarried 1 bean at 6 weeks. Lost Baby boy Noah at 19 weeks (norn sucking thumb). This was due to cervical incompetence due to shortnend cervix after Loop Biopsy.
April 2009: Test on cervix at QM's Glas: Cervical Stitch required at 12 weeks for future pregnancies.
2nd IVF June 2009; (ICSI this time) 14 eggs, 9 fert, 2stage2 embies on board. Test date 21.09

Molly mittens


----------



## snzk

welcome mollymittens...
  &    counting the days until your OTD.
Lorr. x


----------



## mollymittens

Hi Lorr,

Not got much hope at the moment. Both of my embryos are grade 2 so was told that this will reduce the success rate. Feel that I cant get any positive vibes at the moment really low.


----------



## snzk

mollymittens.

I understand totally and it is the hardest thing to be positive when you are so low and everything is out of your control. This thread is good and the ladies will all support you and try to send you  .   Lorr.x


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac- thinking of you today and just     for you xxx

Welcome mollymittens   

Mrs Hoopy, glad you enjoyed visualisation, I am good thank you!

  to everyone!

Love Cars


----------



## mierran

Just popped on to check if any news re mrsmac.   

Grace - the hormones play havok with your cycle so I wouldn't worry about it per say. I take it you didn't get a BFP? If you did - get your hcg checlked. If not, it takes a few months for things to get back to normal. Good luck. 

mrs Hoopy - it's strange isn't it - we sometimes get so caught up in the roller coaster that is assisted conception that we forget we're not just puting ourselves through this hell for no reason.  


Molly - hi and welcome. Good luck for you - hope you get a BFP. At least they now know what the problem is, and can do something to help. I wouldn't give up just because your embys were grade 2 - altho the chances are lower than perfect embs, they can and do still make it to form beautiful healthy babies. After all you've been through I'm not surprised you're feeling a bit low. Give yourself, and your DP, lots of tlc, dont put too much pressure on yourself, and remember - whatever the outcome you can deal with it. I hope Noah gets a little baby bro/sis to look down on and look out for.     
Blown some bubbles your way.  

Cars - glad you doing ok. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you have a great weekend. 

Still feeling tired, grotty and dizzy. Oh well. At least scan results quite good. 1x 10mm 1x11mm and 2x 16 mm folicles. Prob egg collection on Mon ,GCRM will confirm when get blood results through later. Not looking forward to telling work. Am also starting to really stress about not getting any eggs that fertilise. I know I've done everything I can , and it's out of my hands, but still really    

Anyway, going to go back to bed for a little bit, until we hear what's happening. 

         to all

X X X X


----------



## bubbles06

good afternoon everyone, 

ill try and catch up on the personals,my m/s has eased again so iam feeling a bit better,the tiredness is still going strong but iam enjoying the long lies when i can   ,

mrs mac-hope you have some good news today,been thinking about you   ,lots of    for your dh's mum,

mollymittens-  and welcome to the thread,the girls on here are all lovely ,hope you are keeping sane on the 2ww,and sending you    for your otd, 

cars-how r u hun?  

mrs hoopy-glad to hear you enjoyed your visualization session,keep   for your next txt,   this is yours and mr h's turn,  

mierran-hope your scan went well today and your follies are growing   


mrs r-iam so jealous i love italian food,hope you are enjoying being spoilt  ,have you got a date yet? i wouldnt say iam expanding yet but iam living in my comfy joggers,as jeans feel tight,was looking at maternity jeans in new look yesterday but wasnt sure,  

sadie-good news that wee frank is thriving on the solids,he'll be a bruiser in no time,  

hi to everyone else,  

speak to you soon  

ranweli xxx


----------



## mollymittens

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. Amazing to see the number of BFP'S on here. 
Merian- fingers crossed that you get lots of great eggs on Monday.

Cant believe that I am finally posting here!!!


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls, just popped on to see if there was any news from MrsMac but hopefully she is too busy celebrating    

Mollymittens - Welcome to the board    Pls don't worry about the grade of your embies - if they weren't good enough they wouldn't have bothered putting them back    My DH's cousin had several attempts at IVF and on their final attempt they ended up with two of the poorest quality embies they had ever had and guess what..........they now have 2 year old twins - perfectly healthy in every way   

Good news ladies - I got the job - start a week on Monday - just 2 days a week so that should be ideal   

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## mollymittens

Thanks emmy. 
Congrats on your job! 
xx


----------



## mrsmac

Firstly, have to thank each and every one of you for all the    and  . It's only gone and worked!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I never thought I'd get the chance to post this, but, got an amazing BFP today. Fourth time lucky. Feel truly blessed. 

Found out just after 1pm. DH had made me promise to phone the minute I found out. Didn't phone him, drove the hour from my work to his, sent him a text to say, "I'm outside!" Lots of tears and hugs. Seriously can't believe it.

Had tears in my eyes reading all the lovely messages from you all. We really are all in it together. I   that this works for us all  


Sending all my love (Will be back on later)


mrsmac
x


----------



## filskit

Hope you don't mind me crashing this board - please tell me to go away and eat worms if I'm not eligible to join!!
Just want to say huge congrats to Emmypops on the job result - fantastic!!
mrsmac - splendid news on your  . Have already posted to you on another board, but this one seems to be more active.
Hi to mollymittens - hope you're feeling a bit more positive now. 
 to everyone else

feebee
xx


----------



## whippet

woo hoo Mrsmac        enjoy you have had to wait for it honey but its truelly happening you are PREGNANT! enjoy

whippet x


----------



## mierran

mrsmac -    that is wonderful news. I hope all goes really well for you over the next 9 months, and your wee one/s are getting settled in well.      I bet you're both over   ! So happy for you.   

emmy - congrats on your new job. how's the back doing? I hope you're not to be using that chair long term!! 

fee-bee - hello and welcome .   They're all lovely on here - great advise and support. congrats on your pregnancy - I hope it goes well for you over the next 7 months. 

Molly   

Well, EC on Tues. I just knew it would be - it's the day my mum moves house!    

Hi and   to everyone. 

X X X


----------



## Cars

Mrs Mac - I am so delighted for you and your husband, had tears in my eyes when i read your post, YOU ARE A MUMMY


----------



## emmypops

MRS MAC YOU DID IT YOU CLEVER GIRL      

YOU'RE GOING TO BE A MUMMY    

Hi there Feebee - this lot are a really good bunch too and will make you feel really welcome    

Was back at the chiro again today for a bit more pummeling - back still giving me a lot of grief but getting a wee bit easier each day  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Just a quickie before I fall asleep on the sofa but had to say...............


Many congratulations, Mrs Mac !! So happy for you. What wonderful news, you must be over the moon. MIL will be so delighted too. I told you she'd be knitting baby clothes soon !      

Have a lovely weekend !

Minnie 
xx


----------



## grace222

Thanks Mierrian x


----------



## SBB

Hi

mrsmac- OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG I am in tears. Just so happy for you after all this time and everything you been through I am so delighted for you. This wee thread I just knew was going to be lucky this year. All these BFP's must give everyone hope that determination wins through and stick with it and you will get a result.                      . Now take it easy plenty rest.

Em- Congrats on job. Hope this means lucky year for you too. How the back?

Mollymittens- Welcome to thread will add you to the list. We all here to support each other. Come on with the PMA        coming your way. My friends both had grade 2 and now have little girls. So sorry for your previous loss made me greet when I read that. Hope the Noah is sending growing vibes to your wee embies. Can I ask why ICSI this time? 

fee-bee- Welcome to the thread. The more the merrier. Congrats on BFP.

mierran- Looking good.     for lots of embies.

Ranweli- Glad MS settling.

Hi to everyone need to go.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Starting July 09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE ? Aug 2009

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells hopefully starting Oct 09

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 1st appt 13th March Starting April/May 2009

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM Started June 2009

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

mollymittens- Officially PUPO. OTD 21/07/09   


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm response.

Sadie- ICSI this time as only had 2 grade 1 embies last time, the rest of the embies where tricloids or something. This was to do with 3 or more sperm entering each egg. This is why they decided to go for ICSI this time although didnt seem to do as well. Wee Frank is gorgeous.
xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

mrs mac
congratulations mrs         you so deserve this mrs you both do   
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## luckyluciana

I KNEW IT    I KNEW IT     I KNEW IT          HAPPY BFP MRS MAC!!! XXXXXX


----------



## misha moo

MRS MAC AMAZING NEWS   I HAD TEARS IN MY EYES WHEN I READ UR NEWS WELL DONE, U BOTH DESERVE IT              

Mollymittens- A big welcome to the thread, i was also reading for a wee while before i posted. To be honest i didn't think it would benefit me or help at all but i am so glad now that i did cause i have had lots of support and good info, and although i am really close to my family and they have given me lots of support, they cant understand how i feel sometimes, but all the FF's do!! so its great to get that kinda support  on hear 

Free bee- welcome, congrats on ur BFP 

Mierran- Wishing u luck for tue, hopefully u get some lovely eggs 

ranweli- good to hear the m/s is easing off, there is nothing worse last time i was preg i spent the whole time with my head down the toilet pan, not nice! and for some weird reason every kinda meet that was cooked near me smelt like dog food  i just couldn't eat anything, think its the only time in my life where i could have ended up seriously skinny  

Mrs hoopy- ur so right in what u were saying about loosing track of what the end result is, don't know about u but all i can  seem to focus on is appointments, periods, and what injections i am getting 

Anyway i am just counting down the days till my postap injection, 9 sleeps to go  i am getting impatient just wanna get started, feel like its never coming. Anyway i better go now and get to bed for work in the morning, its taken me ages to type this out as i am watching T in the park and Kings of Leon are playing, love them, what a sexy voice!

Big hugs to anyone i have missed out  XX MISHA XX


----------



## Lilith

Mrs Mac: Great News!!!! Congratulations, I am so happy for you!!!!

Free bee and Milly: Welcome, this is a very nice thread.

Mexico is great, everyday is sunny!!! I postponed my appt with the doctors here, I do not feel prepared. So, I will see the doctors at the end of the month. Meanwhile do not feel like starting again. However, I am eating very healthy. I am visiting a doctor to have advice on suplements, vitamins, etc...

xxx

Lilith


----------



## snzk

mrs mac....so happy for you and DH.       

mierran - good luck for EC on tuesday,  

Emmy- congrats on the job, hope you negotiate a new chair in your contract.... !!!

Fee-bee - welcome and congrats on our BFP...

Raniwell - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better

i have to get ready for work now....  for everyone.... catch up soon.
Lorr xx


----------



## hoopy74

mrs mac that s wonderful news chuffed to bits for you both.
Hopefully it rubs off to me + mrs hoopy as i believe mrs hoopy on same medication as you, same hospital and same number attempts!!!!!!!!!!

she starts her drugs tomorrow, good weekend to all, good weather 2day crap sunday i believe


----------



## mrsmac

mr hoopy - It's coming your way. Same treatment, clinic. Was Alfred that did the transfer, by the way. I remember you guys thought a lot of him too. Sending       xx


Lorr - Hope work was ok and you're now at home enjoying the sun. Thanks for the congrats. Dh is on cloud 9. Away to work with a smile on his face today xx


Lilth - sounds like you're doing all you can to prepare for next round. I changed from pregnacare to sanatogen vits this time and bought omega 3, 6, 9. The omega was advised by acupuncturist. Eating a high protein diet def important. Sending   xx


misha moo - thanks honey. Your tears have made my tears run....again. 8 sleeps to go now   Be good to yourself xx


lucky - loved the BFP dance. Brilliant. Thanks for all the positive vibes. They've helped do the trick xx


mrs hoopy - thanks so much. This is the right package for us both, long protocol, asprin, clexane, acupuncture with Ruth and some divine intervention    xx


sadie - you sent me off again   . Seriously can't believe it. You know exactly what a blessing it is to get that lovely news after so many bfns. Lovely to see a BFP flashing next to my name. Thanks honey   xx


minniemouse - we are over the moon. MIL is delighted. Hope good news helps aid a quick recovery for her. What are you up to this weekend? xx


emmy - you def made me cry   Me, a mummy   xx


cars - still all sinking in. Just   it continues and bubble doesn't burst. Thanks so much for your message xx


mierran - it's just around the corner for you   Ec Tuesday. Lots of brazil nuts and a wee glass of fresh pineapple juice a day for you xx


whippet - all that bubble blowing has paid off. Thanks sooo much   xx


fee-bee - Hi and welcome to this board. Look forward to getting to know you. Sending  



Woke up this morning a very happy bunny. Still feel a bit wary that my results have got mixed up with someone elses   Going to just try relaxing, accepting and enjoying this. Have waited so long for it. 

Phoned clinic again to ask what to do about clexane, dancing, gigs etc............

Clexane injections will continue til 12 weeks.

No dancing. If no dancing then am thinking no gigs. Would never forgive myself if something went wrong. Am in the process of giving away Bruce Springsteen ticket to a friend. MIL is the excuse.



Really chuffed at all the good wishes. Dh read them too. Huge thank you from us both  


mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone 

grace -   

mrsmac - how's you. I hope your wee pips are growing well, and getting nicely snuggled in. Sorry you wont make the gig, but I agree - better safe than sorry. And glad your MIL is recovering well. 

mrs Hoopy and Mr hoopy - good luck tomorrow.      it'll be your turn for celebrations soon. 

misha - not long till you get started.    then you can experience the m/s all over again    

Lilith - glad Mexico is being good to you. I think you should take as much time as you need before you get started again, and dont feel pressured.   

jen - how was barbados? I hope you had a good break, and feel refreshed. 

Sadie - how's wee frank getting on ? 

mrs R - how's the maternity gear going? 

Lucky - hope the extension isn't causing you any stress, and glad that the morning sickness is settling. 

Ranweli - how's your FIL getting on ? when did you end up telling him? I bet he's over the  

cars - how're you doing? 

whippet - how's you little girl getting on? 

Lorr - how're you doing this weekend?  I hope work wasn't too bad for you.  

molly - how're you ?

Well, things this end a bit emotional. I cant stop    . trying to be positive ,but so scared we get the same result as last time ( only 1 egg and it didn't fertilise ) . Also really stressing about egg collection as I wasn't properly asleep last time, it was uncomfortable and I heard the embyologist talking and burst into tears in the OR - knew the egg wouldnt fertilise ( think she said it looked immature ). I know it's a different hospital , and a different protocol , but still cant help stressing. I know the hormones wont be helping matters. I presently have 2 very soggy     , who are very long - suffering ( the other 3 are staying outside where it's drier) 

Anyway, sorry for the downer post. I don't think my emotional state is helped by the fact that I've decided that, if we get no embys again this time, there's no point continuing with my eggs. I cant keep putting myself through this if there's no hope. And DP not keen on either DE or adoption - he won't discuss it until we're in that situation, while I need some hope that there is life, and children, beyond this cycle.

Well, enough of that. Lots of       to everyone, hello and    to everyone I've missed and sorry for being such a moaner. 

Hope you're all prepared for the downpour we've to get tomorrow. On the plus side - no watering the garden for a few days.However, the cats'll need to find somewhere in the house to hide!

 

X X X X X


----------



## mollymittens

Come  On Merrian,

I have been reading this post for ages now and you are always so encouraging and caring to others. Your positivity is an inspiration. New clinic this time!!!! Different protocol!!! Different doctors!!! Different cycle!!!!! Your bound to be scared with everything you have been through but things will work out!!
xx


----------



## Mrs R

1st chance I've had to get on in ages 

Mrs Mac - wooooooo hoooooooooo       
delighted to read the fabbie news of your BFP.........you're preggers hunni 

Mrs & Mrs Hoopy - good luck for starting again tomorrow    P.S. Mrs H - that was me who sat on the leeather chair while you were paying, I'd on a pinky/red top & I've got short blonde bob.....if only I'd known it was you then I'd have said hi 

I'll need to read back & catch up with everyone else so sorry for the lack of personals just now 

I'm 10w2d and doing not too bad...nausea, tiredness & sore boobs have eased but I have a real bad niggly pain in right side, not sure if its my ovary or else jst things stretching or hopefully not the start of a UTI....prob gonna make gp appt on monday morn & take urine sample along just in case.
Still waiting to hear from the southern as to when my scan appt wll be 

loads of luv
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

Hi
Again, I seem to be in the wide awake club.... wish I could sleep, Worked today, got up with DP at 4.30am when he went to work and did lots, after work cut grass, shopped, walked dogs, ironed.....still hasn't knackered me !!!... lol... think a relaxing cd and hot chocolate might work...try anything now !!

Mierran - ditto comments from Molly...you are always so positive and encouraging for us all, I know it is hard and your previous experience is playing on your mind. You need to keep some of that positive energy that you are giving to us for yourself !!!.. I can understand your DP as my DP says the same to me. That is his way of staying positive that the next time it will work. Sending you lots of     &     ....take care....

mrsmac - hey there...glad you and DP are okay...still on cloud 9...  pity you have to miss the boss but to be honest your are right, my thoughts are, if you question whether to do it or not, then don't do it... 

well, i'm going to have that hot choc..... might work....


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone - sorry for the downer post yesterday. You know how it is. 

Molly and Lorr - thank you both. I'm trying to bolster that PMA and feeling a lot better than yesterday. I keep doing my hypno cd, getting cuddles from the cats and slugging away that pineapple juice, milk and munching brazil nuts. The cats keep trying to steal the milk and 1 of them even tried a bit of brazil nut, but they're not too impressed with the pineapple juice.     Lorr -I hope the hot chocolate did the trick!


Minnie - cheers hon. much appreciated.   

Anyway, I've taken myself firmly in hand, and given myself a good talking too. I know I'll survive whatever happens, and the GCRM wouldn't treat us if they thought there was no hope, and I've done everything I can to make this cycle a success but, at the end of the day, it's out of my hands, and in the lap of the god/s ( whoever, whatever and whereever they may be ). I just hope they've not got slippery fingers  

I hope everyone else is having a wonderful weekend, and that the rain isn't puting too much of a damper on things. 

mrsmac - i hope you and babies are doing well too  

      and   

 to everyone.


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

mrs mac-congratulations hun,you must be on           ,i told you i was positive for you,enjoy your pregnancy for the next 8 months,your going to be a mummy  ,

mrs hoopy-great news your starting again,     all the way for you, 

love ranweli xx


----------



## Carrie D

CONGRATULATIONS Mrs Mac - fantastic news!!!!


----------



## Lilith

Dear Mierran,

I hope you are feeling better today, I mean Monday for you, still Sunday for me. I will    for you, I really hope you get good eggs. Last time I only got 3, only 2 were mature and the two fertilised. I got a BFN but that was a different issue.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
mieran hope your feeling better today as the other ladies have said your giving so much   to othersome for yourself  this is all so different from your last round of treatment and things are looking so much better i am sure you will get some great eggs that give you your dream at the the end           

Mrs mac have you came off cloud nine yet  bet you have nt when is your scan date  sorry your missing the "boss" concert but they say the life of a mother is all about scarfice    

Mrs r i will keep an eye out for you in future i always go on a Thursday as its the only day that my shift stays the same  how are you getting on with the maternity wear 

ranweli thanks for the   really hope and  this is our time     have you told the rest of the family yet or are you waiting till 12wks hope the m/s is easing up a bit 

well got the prostap yesterday Mr h is in hiding as i am a total    on this drug  anyway came home from work last night and told him i have decided it wont affect me this time i have decided to beat it and stay sane ,he said thats great from behind the couch   and we will wait and see 

anyway sorry to anyone Ive missed hope your all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs Hoopy- Delighted you are getting started again, I was a total nightmare on  steroids and my DH did resort to hiding behind the couch a few times!!    I just wish you the very very best of luck this time,     that this is your time xx

Mierran- we all have days that we are totally negative but its amazing how the human spirit can just get right back up, I never realised how strong we can be until i started this whole process, i have my fingers and toes crossed for you, when is you ec date??

Mrs Mac- How are you doing??

Mrs R - it can only reassure you that everythings ok if you visit your gp, bet you cant wait for your appointment at the southern!! let us know how you get on at the gp   

snzk- hope that hot chocolate helped, nothing worse when you cant sleep, i usually resort to horlicks(which i love anyway) to send me to dreamland!  

Lilith- Enjoy the sunshine!! 

Well DH and I decided at the weekend to postpone our next cycle until september, we want to tak a break, enjoy the fringe festivel, go on a wee break to Ireland and then start again late september, feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders, delayed review appointment with GCRM until August.

    to everyone 

Cars


----------



## snzk

morning...

cars - that is good you and DH are going to get away for a break. maybe we will be cycle buddies in Sept...  we have review at GCRM next monday.. I managed to get to dreamland eventually although was devastated when there was NO HOT CHOC....aaaggghhh

mrs hoopy - hope you are doing okay. hope DP has come out of hiding...lol

Mierran - how are you today?? hope all our    is helping... 

mrsmac - how are you? 

mrsr - hope you get on okay at docs today

sending    &   to everyone.
catch up soon.
Lorr. xx


----------



## bubbles06

mierran- hope ec has gone well and you have a good clutch of eggies       ,

mrs hoopy-we have told our parents and siblings and a couple of close friends but everyone else will be told after scan,only 17 days to go, ,hope you keep    on the prostrap, 

mrs r-how r u? any news from the southern yet,i got a letter this morning from one of the midwifes who will be with me through my pregnancy and she is coming to the house for a visit and to talk to me and any questions i may have,i have a busy couple of weeks ahead,where did you buy your maternity wear from?  

love to everyone else,

ranweli xxxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

cars
that sounds like a plan you have there sometimes you need to take time as a couple and enjoy each others company again instead of jags blood and hormones   hope you have  agreat few months   

lorr no hot choc good job your not on  prostap the would have been blood shed in the hoopy house    for a lot less!!!!!! 

ranweli things sound like there moving along nicely for you you still must be so excited   not long now till you can tell everyone i ll look out for the advert in the evening times   

mieran hope youy got on ok today and have agreat number of eggs     

mrs r good luck at the doctors 

anyway off to see my mum now nothing beats  ahug from your mum when your all hormal  

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## sillymilly

MRS MAC!!!!!!!!!! IM SOOOOOOO DELIGHTED FOR YOU! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!   you must be on top of the world. 

Mrs hoopy how you doing cycle bud? Im in on sunday next week for my 6th prostap jab! then fingers crossed all good to go same day as you chicky. Heres hoping we get teh positives we soo want.  Im nervous in case my body doesnt respond to the stimms after the amount of down reg drugs I have had since nov - s'ppose though if they had any concern at hosp they would have said. 

Im all excited about it at the moment, just want to get right in there and get going now. the wait is awful - gosh if i am like this now about starting what the hell will i be like when i get to the 2ww! lol  

Love to everyone else

Oh not sure if you all know but mamas and papas have opened a discount outlet at livingston designer centre - had  peak yesterday and its pretty good!!!

sillym x


----------



## misha moo

Hey girlie's

Meirran- Just wanted to send u a huge hug   u never need to apologise for having a downer post, thats what we are all hear for, so u can get to let out all the emotions and hormones!! I hope all is well and u get some great eggies 

Sillymilly- Its the waiting thats the worst bit, once u are on the stimms it just fly's in, looks like we will be cycle buddies as i also get my postap next sun, are u also gri? what time are u going at? 

Mrs Hoopy- Thats u officially on ur way!! hope Mr Hoopy is still in one piece and not sporting any black eyes yet. As I was just saying to Sillymilly it looks like us 3 are in the same boat. I am looking forward to having cycle buddies, never had one before as i only started posting last time after tx was mucked up. Is Alfred treating u? he is nice isn't he, Is Dr Yates still off?

Lorr- Looks like ur supper organised, u have already found ur cycle bud for sept 

Cars- Think u are doing the right thing in taking a wee brake, u need time to recharge after everyting 


Well today i am off work and home alone, DH is working think i might hit the gym and get this house sorted out!! i am counting down the days till postap next week, i am going to my cuz hen do the night before so i will be only having one or 2 glasses of wine, its all i can handle these days anyway. Think is cause i dont really drink now, one or 2 is enough for me especially if i wanna remember getting home or what my name is. Yeah i am deff a cheap night out. 

Anyway i am off now to the gym, think i will take the plunge and step on the scales while i am down there to see if my week of being super good has payed off at all 

Big hugs to everyone Else MISHA XX


----------



## sillymilly

Hi misha moo - whey hey another buddy how fab! We can all try to keep each other sane through this process.
Im in at 10 i think you? and yes at gri

sillym x


----------



## emmypops

Sorry girls - permission for a me post and a moan please  

Called GCRM and spoke to Pat today to get to the bottom of things. She infomed me we are 31st on the list (after being told a month ago we were 19th) and she would expect us to reach top of list by end of year/beg of next year (we were planning for Aug/Sep). I burst into tears and wasn't able to express how annoyed I was so have just composed an email to send.

Feel cheated and uncertain about our next move - maybe we should go abroad  

     

     

Emmy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

OMG Emmy - I'd feel the same - must mean I'm another 6 plus months behind you!!!  so glad having another go at reprofit in Jan now..        

Take care mini x x


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Merrian- been thinking about you all day hope all went well and you get good eggies (remember quality not quantity!!).

Mrs Hoppy- I have been laughing at your mad prostap side effects. I react exactly the same. Last month when downregging my husband said that I wasnt browning the mince for the spag bol right. So I tipped the pot in the bin, and started crying like a baby. Poor dh, never complained about dinner again after that!!!

Mrs Mac - Have you came down from cloud nine yet Guess not!!! You take it easy and let everyone spoil you cause remember you have a baby onboard!!

Mishamoo- was reading your signature about the meds being wrong on your first ivf, what a nightmare!!! As if this process isnt hard enough!!

Emmypops - I know how frustrated you must feel!!! Try to make loads of plans over the next few months so that you can forget about it. I know how hard that must be.

Miniminx- what is reprofit?

I have missed out loads of people but my best wishes to you all. Thank you for the warm welcome. Is it bad for your embies if you feel really stressed on the 2ww

Nicx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Mierran - been thinking about you all day. How are you? Hope ec went well today and we hear from you soon  


mollymittens - how is your 2ww madness?   Are you relaxing or working or both? Am enjoying being waited on. DH made dinner tonight. Long may it continue. Will milk it as long as I can   xx


emmy - that' total cr*p!   Bad enough you've to wait what feels like forever, never mind the goal posts being changed every phone call. Who can you speak to at GCRM about this in more detail? Sending    xx


misha moo - nearly time for you, honey. Not long now. Hope GRI gets it right for you, sillymilly and mrs hoopy   xx


sillymilly - countdown on for you too.   for some GRI magic   You and I could've past each other yesterday. Was in Livingston shopping in the afternoon with MIL xx


lorr - hoping all goes well at your review next Monday   Will you and dh get away for a wee break to recharge before next treatment? xx


cars - sounds like a healthy plan. Been a hard year for you   Hope you enjoy your holiday away together and get the chance to properly recharge xx


mrs hoopy - still somewhere in limbo   GRI said they will send us an appointment for 7 week scan. Don't know how many weeks I'm meant to be just now. Hope you're being nice to Mr Hoopy. Don't let the bad prostap turn you into hulk!! xx


carrie d - thanks for your message   Really nice to hear from you. What have you been up to? xx


ranweli - thanks honey   Hope your ms has left the building xx


mrs R - did you go to GP? How are you today? Hopefully feeling better. Preggers indeed!  Magic! xx


Sending love to everyone else xx



Feeling really tired. Probably mixture of all the drugs, hormones. Have had waves of nausea yesterday and today. Anxiety and excitement, you think?   MIL going home tomorrow after her app. Will be lovely to have our house back to normal. She is doing really well. Will find out tomorrow if any radiotherapy etc is recommended. Hoping all goes well  


mrsmac
x


----------



## snzk

evening all,

mrsmac - glad MIL is doing well. I'm sure you are enjoying DH making dinner...I agree, milk it as long as you can..lol - we won't get away before next tx but I booked for a week away at the end of November. Just a log cabin in the woods near Aviemore. We can take the dogs and might be lucky to get a bit of snow for them. Hope you are managing to relax.

mrsr - did you have to go to the doctors??

mierran - thinking about you.....hope to hear how EC went...  

molly -  hope you are not going   during your 2ww...

emmy - that is so annoying   , it is hard enough to have to prepare yourself for this rollercoaster, you dont need the goalposts to be moved every time you call...hope someone at GCRM can give you answers.

misha - hope you didn't overdo it at the gym. I've been on the wii fit tonight. glad nobody was watching...i am so crap at trying to balance. 

raniwell - how are you feeling today??  

well, work was busy today, the day whizzed passed. I've been to the shop and stocked up on the HOT CHOC - got acupuncture tomorrow so hopefully I won't faint or kick Pascal when he touches my feet...lol.... he must dread my name popping up in his diary...lol

take care all... sending lots of    &    


Lorr. xx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Emmy, I am really sorry. As I said before, you could send them a complain letter, at least. I did that. Their response did not surprise me but at least I let them have my complains.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## filskit

Good morning ladies - thank you all for your lovely welcomes. Am still getting used to names, but will try my best.  

Emmypops - I can completely empathise with you - how frustrating and upsetting. Maybe ask to get all further communications confirmed in writing seeing as they're so disorganised? At least you've got a new job for distraction (small consolation i know). 

Mrsmac - are you still on   - am still in a state of disbelief. Good that your DH is pampering you. Saw your post in the BFP Jun/Jul/Aug thread. Its such a fast-moving thread I find it hard to keep up. Made a kinda risque joke, which didn't seem to go down too well..........so have kept low profile of late!

mollymittens - are you still stressing? Hope you've cheered up since I chatted with you on another thread. Reprofit is a fertility clinic (think its in Czech republic, but could be wrong. Have heard its really highly rated )

Now a quick question for those ladies who are about the same stage as me - have you received appts yet for 12 wk scan? The wait is driving me mad. I had treatment at GRI, so been referred to maternity services there as well.

Good luck to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals, but am famished!!! Look forward to getting to know you all

feebee
xx


----------



## Mrs R

morning folks

The pain in my right side is still niggling away but not at intense as it has been  spoke to midwife yest at EPU & she thinks its def my right ovary working overtime with hormone production, more so because my left ovary is a bit 'slow and unresponsive' due to good old endometriosis  She reckons it'll pass around 12/13wks as placenta takes over from the ovaries so roll on that stage!  If it gets worse then I'vto ring the EPU back but to be honest its feeling less sore today.
I've to hand in a urine sample to my GP today just to rule out a UTI but I dont think it is, haven't had to actually see the GP which is a bonus!

Not too much else happening with me

feebee - I'm 10w5d and still waiting on info about my NHS scan, I'm going to the southern and they aim to see you between 12-16wks so at the moment I'm on postman alert waiting on a letter. Not sure whay GRI's policy is for first scan but hopefully you'll hear something soon. You keeping ok?

lorr - good luck with Pascal today, hope its relaxing for you 

mrsmac - have you spilled the beans to anyone yet? Bet you're glad in a way that MIL is going home, gets you back to normality eh but its fab she's doing so well. Hope the nausea doesnt come to much, have some ginger nuts on standby 

emmy - so sorry your wait is longer than you expected  Send in thec complaint, it'll do you good to get it all off your chest hunni 

mierran - how did you get on hunni?  been thinking of you

sillymilly, misha & mrs hoopy - thats great you're all gonna be cycle buds  goodluck girls  

ranweli - I'm good thanks hun, hows you? What hosp you going to? They def sound more on the ball than they do in my area  thats good the midwife is coming to see you!  I'm still patiently waiting on a letter appearing  As yet hunni I've not bought any mat clothes, down to last pair of my jeans so the day is fast approaching  I've been looking in Next, New Look & Asda George....not sure whether to go for under bump or over bump  decisions decisions 

cars - sounds like postponing is best thing for you hunni, you can have a few mths TX free and be 'normal'....have a greatfew months 

mrs hoopy - hope a hug from your mum helped, have an extra one from me too   Is Mr Hoopy hibernating away somewhere in fear of his life      Hope the hormones settle, let Ruth know you're feeling a bit       she might do some extra points to help. What time you there on thurs? I'm going at 1pm

catch up again soon folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## filskit

Thanks for your reply Mrs R. Glad to know you're not in as much pain as previously, at least they're trying to rule out an UTI.
Eek - 12 to 16 weeks for the NHS scan, think I'll be crawling up the walls by then! Saw my GP yesterday and she said might not be till 13th week, and they will refer me to a midwife. My bp is high, so made an appt to see her again in a couple of weeks. Was contemplating a private scan, but read somewhere that unnecessary scans could be bad for the baby. DH is telling me to stop fretting, am just a tad out of sorts and weepy today. Think its time to go out for a walk and stop dwelling on things. 
Enjoy the rest of your day

feebee
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Molly - Reprofit is a fertility clinic in Czech Republic - had my first go at DEIVF there and am off there again in the new year.... Thought I may be able to cycle at Glasgow before - but that's looking very very unlikely!
Big hugs mini x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

sorry but this going to be a complete me post. Not sure whether to laugh at the absurdities of life, cry , or throw a  . Here's the abbreviated version. 

Went into the GCRM at 7.30 am. Was still sitting out front at 7.55 so spoke to Pat reminding her I'd taken HCg at 8pm sun. She said that was fine, we had a 2 hour window. I was taken into theatre about 9am. Spoke to Dr and anaesthetist about previous problems with last EC at the royal and assured everything would be fine. Woke up to Dr saying that she was v sorry but there hadn't been any follicles, ergo no eggs.i said to the nurse did they have a good look because I only have 1 ovary and it's in an abnormal position.  I was reassured that they had, but she also said I'd only been asleep 5 mins. Bloods were taken to check if I'd ovulated, and got the answer back this afternoon from Pat that no I hadn't, that the drugs had worked . They cant comment on what has happened, they have had this happen to ladies before, things will be discussed at a meeting on tues and they'll get round to phoning me prob on wed. 

As you can imagine , I'm presently not a happy  . Unless there is a miniature black hole in my abdomen teleporting my 4 follicles to another dimension, I cant see any way they can have vanished without me ovulating ( and I'm from a medical background ) .  I offered to go in this afternoon for a scan to check what was happening ( and to reassure myself that it wasn't just that they hadn't been able to find my ovary, the obvious conclusion ) but was told that ' there was no point ' 

Hey, at least I was asleep this time  although would prob have been better if I hadn't been. 

So I'm now trying to decide what to do for the next wee bit. I'm off work for the rest of this week ( unpaid leave ) and next week ( hols). Do I go   the money use the time to go on hols for a week, or do I phone work and offer to work next week, and thus be around for what I suspect may be a   covering exercise ( excuse my cynicism ). 

Anyway, DP asleep, and I'm not even supposed to put the kettle on. Feeling quite queasy - the toast I had survived the car trip home but only just. Hey , at least I made it to the toilet. 

Presently feeling a bit persecuted. Is someone up there trying to tell me something? I cant think of any probs I've not had except OHSS - an imposibility in someone with a low AMH ( ok no major Post Op infections either, thankfully, but you know what I mean). Feel do I keep going , or will I just be throwing good money after bad, as well as puting myself through hormonal hell again. I'd decided that if there were no embys this time I wasnt going to keep going with my eggs - however, didnt expect them to be unable to even find any follicles, let alone any eggs! 

Anyway, I hope everyone is having a better week than I am. Going to curl up on the sofa and try and read a book, and drink some pineapple juice ( I've got about 4 litres in the fridge ) and prob have a bit of a    At least computer is sort of working - was off line all day yesterday. DP keeps picking up a trojan he's now accepted comes from a ******** application ( he did try and blame me and FF. The cheek of it ) 

X X X X X


----------



## snzk

hi mierran,

I've pm'd you. sending you    

Lorr. xx


----------



## Carrie D

Mierran   I don't even know what to say!  I'm with you - how can the 4 follies just have disappeared?  That makes no sense whatsoever.  I'm not from a medical background, but as far as I know, if you've not ovulated, then the follies should still be there, with or without an egg inside.  

Let us know what Pat says after the review, but not sure what they can say to explain this.

Sending you a big   

Carrie D x


----------



## emmypops

Mierran honey    - this is unbelievable  

I am also really confused as to how they can allow an EC to take place if there are no follies - what is the point of doing the scans and the blood tests at all? I know you must be gutted right now but once u have gathered the strength make sure you get some satisfactory answers sweetie  

We are all here to help if you need us  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## luckyluciana

Meirran hun my dh and I are so sorry for you both.. This must have been devastating for you.   It's so strange that after seeing the follies in the scans they should just vanish When was your last scan? Is it possible that they didn't give you a high enough dose of stims?? I don't understand, but I do vaguely remember the nurse at the GRI telling us before our last IVF cycle that this could happen for no reason.  It must be so hard for you just now, but try and remember that whilst everything might seem bleak and impossible.......there is still hope and you have to try and focus on the future. So so hard I know hun, but get your answers, and then try and use them to make another plan. You have both been through so much...you must be so strong. You can do it again.     There is hope. 

Emmypops... How are you? I hope you are feeling a bit better today. YOu must be so mad at the GCRM for messing you around. Have you written a letter? Maybe this is the way to get some clear answers.  

Fee bee--welcome to the thread and congratulations on your bfp. You must be over the moon   I'm 11weeks today, and my scan at the GRI is next tuesday 21st July - exactly 12 weeks. I'm still scared to accept my "current state" and to say it out loud   !! 

Mrs R... good news that your pain is easing and that it's nothing to worry about. Are you starting to enjoy things yet? I'm still very nervous about things, especially coming off of my cyclogest next week...   that everything is okay.

Mrs Mac.I hope you're enjoying that feeling when you wake up in the morning and remember   

Lilith...Im glad you're enjoying sunny mexico. You're missing terrential downpours here   . Take it easy xx

Mr & Mrs Hoopy...How's it going? You both coping on the mad drugs??

SNzk...hope you are sleeping better. Is the hot choc working?

Ranweli....how are you? Hope you're finding clothes to fit!!

Cars.....I'm pleased you've decided on the next step. It's amazing how much pressure you can feel under- just making a decision on what to do next. I really think that's half the battle. Enjoy your break. xx

Hi to everyone else.  

Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Mierran,

I am really sorry. As you may remember I had a very similar problem at GCRM. To recap, I had various follis (around 7- that could grow with more stimmulation but GCRM decided to stop the stimms because they said they would grow more in 24hrs. However, I only had 3 eggs on the day of EC. When I woke up I asked for an explanation and they showed me numbers that they had written down on my file with the measurements of my follis, turns out that the numbers were wrong (higher than what Pat told me on the day of the scan when they stopped the stimms). But they have not accepted that. I wrote a formal complain to them. I am seriously thinking about writing a formal complain to HFEA.

I am not trying to say something bad about GCRM, I am only telling my story so that people are careful. All clinics do mistakes but at least they should be a little bit more 'solidaire' whit us.

I really hope you feel much better soon. I send you lots of warm hugs.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## Lilith

I cannot believe this, I posted this a few seconds ago in a new thread:

I asked GCRM to send me my medical notes on an ICSI I had with them a few weeks ago since I am thinking about having my next cycle somewhere else. They indeed sent me my notes but... they also sent me the notes of another couple. They do not seem to understand what confidentiality means. They should be more careful as I can see the names/address... of the other people!!!

Lilith

p.d. I would not like you to have a copy of my notes in your house, would you?


----------



## snzk

hi all,

Luckyluciana - thanks, after acupuncture last night I slept from 10pm until 7.30am this morning....best sleep i've had in ages !!

Lilith - that is terrible, they should be checking to make sure that doesn't happen before sending anything out. 

Mierran -  how are you today? I hope you do get answers from the clinic. there is still hope and you have to try and focus on the future. So so hard I know but get your answers, and then try and make another plan. You have both been through so much  

catch up later with everyone.
Lorr .x


----------



## Carrie D

Feeling a bit down...just called Ninewells to see where I was on the list as I was supposed to have treatment in October.  Was told that I'm not going to be seen until March next year :-(  Wouldn't be so bad if Dundee didn't have the system where you go back to the bottom of the list if you are unsuccessful.  Was really thinking that by the time the Summer was over, I'd be hearing from them re. appointments.   

Sorry for the "me" post.  Will catch up on personals soon.

Carrie D x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, how're we all doing on this not so bright and sunny day ? Cheers for all the support

Minx - you looked at some of the other Czech republic? some of them are only supposed to have 3 months waiting lists for DE? Repromeda and fertimed are supposed to be ok, and both say they have shorter waiting times. 

Molly - keeping fingers xxed.      i hope you're doing ok. 

fee-bee - i hope your scan date comes through soon. 

Mrs Hoopy / Mr hoopy - how're you getting on . excited yet? 

Mrs R - I hope your RHS pain calms down soon. Roll on your scan too. 

mrsmac - how're you getting on? how's MIL doing? 

Carrie - cheers hon. I'll let you know what they say.  

emmy - it's a nightmare that it's going to be such a long waiting list for you. The thing is, if they'd said at the beginning it was going to be 18 months you would have been disappointed but accepted it ok. it's the fact that they said 1 timeframe , and haven't kept you informed when that changed. 
With us , there were 4 follicles on fri and bloods showed I was responding well. uterine lining was thickening up well. Had more FSH fri and sat so follicles should have continued to grow. You can get atresia of individual follicles ( where they shrink ) but I can think of no mechanism by which all 4 would vanish apart from ovulation - which hasn't happened. 

lucky - glad all going well for you. good luck for tues. I was definitely on high enough dose stims - all great fri bloods and scan then by tues had all vanished without ovulation. The bermuda triangle has nothing on this one. 

ranweli - how're you getting on? 

lilith - it's like a comedy of errors, isn't it. only not very funny. I know everyone is human , and mistakes happen, but they should hold their hands up and admit it, and rectify them where possible. I hope you're enjoying the sunshine and the break anyway. 

Lorr - glad your accupuncture helped you get a good nights sleep. 

Carrie - that's such bad news. I hope they get through their waiting list faster than they expect, and you get seen sooner.   

Well, still a bit shellshocked here. Wasn't feeling too good yesterday afternoon - kept being sick ( sorry prob TMI ) but felt a bit better by last night. Got up and thought I'd head into work for a bit this am and take my mind off things but then started feeling dizzy and sick so had to stay put. Not sure how much of it is the sedation from yesterday and pos the painkillers they gave me, how much is hormone comedown, and how much is stress. Writing this is little snippets, with lie down inbetween. 

DP managed to get computer back working properly again too. so at least I'm not loosing it between sections.   

DP prob going to head down to one of his frinds for a lads weekend to take his mind off things.  ie  and smoke too much when I'm not around to nag him  feeling a bit guilty as I've been riding his   about healthy diet, cutting down on the booze and **** etc for the last couple of months, and feeding him lots of pills. Oh well, it'll have helped his overall health. 

anyway, going back to my sofa for a bit.     to everyone. 

X X X X


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mierran - have already had treatment with repro and the consultant knows me inside and out so to speak       - am quite happy to wait until Jan.... give me time to get myself in order so to speak - but thank you for the info x x x
All the best x x x    
Hello to everyone else x


----------



## Cars

Mierran-So sorry to hear your news, sounds really strange let us know what they say when they ring you back,   

Mrs Hoopy- how are you doing  

Carrie-d , when i read your post about ninewells i rang anne mcdonnell to see where we were on the waiting list, when i spoke to them in april we were down for may but when i rang today they said next october!!!!    very annoyed but she said it was due to lack of funding     

love to everyone xxx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi Ladies,

Sorry that I am not giving everyone personals but I am so grateful at the warm welcome you have all given me.

Merrian- I dont know what to say. I know that its not the same thing but at last ec the gri said that I hd loads of follies on my left ovary but it was too difficult to get to, because of its position, so just left them all. I was mad at that. But for 4 follies to disappear, doesnt sound posiible. Be gentle with yourself and your hubby. Take some time and think about your next step.

Emmypops- Have you written your letter of complaint yet? It will make you feel so much better.

Feebee- I think I have already congratulated you on your BFP...but once more wont hurt......YIPEE!!!!

Lilth- I cannot believe that they would send you someone else notes. Data protection right out the windae there, that is appaulling.

Carrie- I cannot believe the system they have at ninewells. How frustrating!!!

Well I have the worst headache today, feel like AF is on way......hells bells.

x


----------



## Mrs R

its late so this is a quick post......

My exciting news is that I've got my nhs scan date from the southern & its next wednesday afternoon    
I'll be 11w6d by then so didnt have to wait half as long as I first expected. 
Cant wait & then I can blab to the world and show of my expanding tum! .....although I'm nervous and anxious at the same time  Just hope everything will be ok  

Mierran - dont know what to say hunni  All sounds very bizarre  Hope Tues sheds some light for you, not easy so keep your chin up & I hope you're feeling better soon 

lilith - thats awful about the extra notes  have you told them whats happened? I'm so surprised as I've always found them to be fab. Hope your other clinic is better for you 

molly mittens - hope the head stops hurting!!! Is your AF due hunni?

cars & carrie - thats so rubbish about the waiting lists girls   

feebee - which hosp have you been referred to? hope you hear about the scan soon hunni

ranweli - PM'd you hunni....meant to say I bought maternity jeans  Ones from New Look!!

hoopys - hope life with prostap is going ok 

how is everyone else?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

So frustrating have been trying to post all week and did one yesterday and lost it and didn't have time to do it again. arrrgh.

Mierran- So sorry you must be gutted. Sorry you not been feeling well too. Make sure you pamper yourself this weekend and get lots of rest. Take some time to think about next move and see what clinic says. Maybe if they suggest donor eggs your DP will be more open to it. I can honestly say it has been a really positive experience for me and DH and now we have wee Frank. All I want to say there are other options but sometimes hard for you and DP to go there and it not for everyone. Sending you a great big  .

MrsR- So pleased that you have scan and you must be so excited. Then you can really celebrate with everyone. It is scary and telling folk is exciting too. Hope you pain has settled.

molly- How you hanging in there on 2ww? It really hard.            

cars- Sorry to hear you been pushed back to Oct next year. Seems so unfair. Can you and Carrie not write to your MP to see why lack of funding?

Carrie- Same to you so sorry and how dissapointing to ave treatment pushed back. It very hard when you have built up hopes of starting.

mini- Have heard lots of good things about reprofit and I had thought of going there if my last NHS attempt had failed. Good luck for Jan and enjoy your ME time.

snzk- Not long till r/v now. Hope you get some answers.

Mrs Hoopy- How you doing on the old prostap. Hope you haven't strung up Mr Hoopy yet. At least you don't need to put up with the footie too.

Lilith- How awful!!!!! Am sure the other couple would not be happy at all. You should write and complain.

LL- You must be excited about the scan. I breathed a slight sigh of relief when I had 12 weeks scan.

Em- What a carry-on!!!!!!!! You should write and complain. They can't muck folk about like that especially when they are a private clinic. I know errors can occur and miscommunication but this really is taking the biscuit.

Ranweli- Howz you? Has the MS settled. You must be excited about next scan too. We will have all of you going within short space of each other. Will be really exciting.

Sillym- You must be excited about getting started. Fingers crossed for you.

misha moo- Prostap for you too. You guys will all be cycle buddies.

fee-bee- Not long for you scan now too. It is so fab to have so many pg's hope it continues through the year.

Wee Frank is doing great. Still teething and been grumpy on/off but nothing can't cope with. We are going for lunch today with some friends so that will be nice. The golf starts today too so will be watching some of that. My DH got me addicted when he watched the Masters and since then I quite enjoy watching it. Well need to go someone stirring from his morning nap.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Prostap 12th July

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI starting July 09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

mollymittens- Officially PUPO. OTD 21/07/09   


Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,

just a quick update. Had a sore head last night and watery discharge. My head is still sore this morning, my (.Y.) not sore but really heavy. Still watery discharge this morning. My wind is awful and smelly....sorry tmi. Think that af is on he way.........didn't feel like this last time.
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Molly - dont give up yet. They say every pregnancy is different, and it's not over till the fat lady sings, and I aint heard nothing yet. sending lots of         your way. 

Sadie - cheers hon. It's just that I dont know - there could have been 2 perfectly good eggs in there, and we could have got an emby from them. I'd said enough was enough if we got no embys this time - but I didn't expect to be in this situation. If we'd got no eggs/ eggs that fertilised, that's one thing - we could then move on. As it is, I dont know if I'm prepared to give up , but I also don't have money to burn. We'll see what happens on tues. 

Hi to everyone else, and I hope you have a good day. I'm off to needles, then meeting a mate to say hi and hear all about her new outfits for partying she's bought. At least it's a distraction.   
X X X


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
molly no AF is a good thing and i have read some where that watery discharge is good and normal     

mieran i am so sorry Mrs you must be gutted  on our first treatment at the nuffield(    ) we had loads of follies but at EC they only got six as they said they were full of water   hope you have  a nice afternoon  with your mate always good to make you feel better 

Mrs r great news about scan then you can really start getting excited i am 100% sure everything is going to OK  i always go to Ruth about four as i don't finish work till 3 i ll look out for you  

Emmy that is  shocking treatment from the gcrm they should not be allowed to make mistakes like that they should at least offer you some form of a reason  i always found them really good but maybe they are just getting to big 

sillym what drug and dosage are you on is your appointment the 30th

Misha yes Alfred is treating us Mr h got a really good feeling from him and he alway us well prepared i like him to hopefully Dr Yates is still off as i hear mixed things about him when do you go back after prostap 

Mrs mac glad to hear your mil is feeling better enough to go home she has  alot of knitting to do 

lucky when is your scan

cars/Carrie that is terrible that they have no funding i thought all health boards had to put provisions by each year for fertility txt sounds like they hope you get bored and go private and take one off there lists as Sadie says i would take it up with your mp and the health trust   

ranweli how are you hope the m/s is not as bad and your feeling better 

Sadie i cant believe wee frank is teething  hope he is not in to much pain 

well day 4 of the old prostap and Mr h is still alive    not lost the plot at work either   so all this talking to myself must be paying off   hopefully this new calm and collected me will hang around till stims  

anyway sorry for anyone Ive missed hope your all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Mrs R

got my urine test results back & I def dont have a urine infection so thats good news .....pain must've been ovary related like suspected! Its been a lot better the past few dys as well so all good!

Dh was at the opening of the British Open yest.....alright for some wining & dining all day, champagne as well  now I was insanely jealous!!    

Not much planned for the weekend, catching up with friends & weather depending may go a wee drive on Monday as DH is on hols for Glasgow Fair mon.

Mrs H - I'm back at Ruth again next Thurs but its 1pm again, no doubt our paths will cross at some point  glad you're doing well so far! 

mierran - hope you'd a nice day with your friend 

molly - those symptoms are not a bad thing, keep on hanging in there hunni   

sadie - did you have nice lunch yest? I'm looking forward to Wed but a bit anxious as well  You should come keep my DH company with your love of golf.....its so boring!!  I had to relive his whole day with him last night (zzzzz's )

hello to everyone else & have a good weekend folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Merrian - big hugs to youxx

Mrs Hoppy - thanks. Howz things on the prostap are you still a crazy lady I swear that is the worst part except for 2ww.

Mrs R- How r u? U got any morning sickness yet?

Well I am ok still feel likeaf is o the way....fell like I could vomit ....but i think that is nerves more than anything else.

x


----------



## hoopy74

mrs r im glad to hear nothing serious. it must be a guy thing im away to british open tomorrow leaving mrs hoopy prostrap an all until monday!!!!!!!!


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Molly - how're you doing , hon?     Keeping fingers crossed. Not that long to go now. 

Mrs H - glad you're not finding the prostap too bad ( tho I bet not nearly as glad as Mr H   ) When's your scan and bloods to check you've down-regged ok? 

Mr H - How're you bearing up? I hope you dont have to spend too much of the next couple of weeks behind the sofa. I hope you enjoy the open. 

Mrs R - did DH enjoy the open? How was his hangover after the champers?  I hope we get good weather on Monday, so you can both have a nice drive. You got a destination in mind, or just going to set of and see. We'll sometimes find a nice pub for lunch, tho that usually means I drive home.  
Great news you've got a scan date. it must be so exciting, and sometimes difficult to believe. It's good that the pain is not a uti. I hope it settles down soon. 

Ranweli - How're you getting on? the m/s settled ? 

lucky - good luck for tues. I hope all goes well.  

feebee - how're you getting on. Good luck for your scan too. 

lorr - how're you getting on? less than a week now till your review appointment. fingers crossed it's constructive. 

carrie - how're you feeling, hon? I hope your feeling a bit more positive. Is there anything you can do in the next few months to increase your chances, and make you feel as if you are actually doing something ( I find the feeling of impotence the worse - the fact that I feel I have no control ). sending you   

emmy - How're you getting on? have you given any more thought to going abroad for DE treatment? or you just going to hang on till end of year. sending you    either way. 

lilith - how's mexico? you made any appointments over there? I hope you're enjoying the break. 

mini minx - how's the weight loss going? what're you up to in philly - a holiday /work/visiting friends/relatives? I'm soooo jealous. 

Cars - You going to stay in edinburgh for a few days, or just travel through? it's funny - I used to live there and hated the festival as it meant I couldnt get parked and the shops were always too busy. 
Sorry but I'm a bit confused. You've had a cycle and are planning on doing another one at GCRM later this year, and are on the waiting list at ninewells in dundee at the mo too, with expected time of treatment now next April (    ) ? 

Shazzy - how're you getting on? 

jen - how was benidorm? you getting organised for oz yet? 

sadie - how's wee frank doing? I hope his teething isn't making him too grumpy. And I hope you enjoy the golf. What does wee frank think of it? 

wishing - how's ethan getting on? he teething yet? 

Well, acupunture went well. Maureen has never heard of any similar cases to me at all. Heard of premature ovulation, but not vanishing follicles. 

Met friend for tea. We went to wagamammas, where the food was v tasty as always but my stomach not very happy with it ( stomachs' fault, not the food ) . Seeing way too much of the inside of toilet bowls. 

Spent some time emailing experts and searching online. All confirmation only 2 ways such mature follicles can vanish - 1 ovulation 2 they've not found them. And as my ovary is adhesed in position, there's no way it can move and hide, and GCRM say i've not ovulated.  

At least my quandry over what to do next week is resolved. Got a phone call from work. There's been a mix-up in the rota, and I'm down to work . So i said I would go in - no real benefit in staying off, and I wouldn't enjoy a holiday away until I know what's happening ( never mind the fact that my bank account definitely wouldnt enjoy it ) . 

I hope everyone has a good weekend. I'm supposed to be going out for a meal ( curry ) tomorrow night for a friends birthday. A lot of people who used to be friends (who I havent seen in the last few years since all hell broke loose with my endo etc and all this fertility stuff) are going to be there. Not sure if I can face the 'how're you getting on ' and ' what have you been up to ', never mind the suitability of curry as a foodstuff for my pooly tum. Would also help if DP was going to be there for support. Feel I should go, but... Going to see how I feel tomorrow. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend, that we get lots of sunshine.         
hi and hope all going well for everyone else.


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone

meirran- so sorry about what happend, its so hard to pick ur self up sometimes. Although not the same thing as u, if u can recall my last tx was cut short cause i was not on the right drug dose, however i didn't find all this out till after EC and the eggs were two few for anyting to happen, i can understand how u feel, its such a kick in the teeth for things to suddenly be cut short like that after everyting u have to endure physical, mental and emotional to get to that stage! i just hope u have had some comfort knowing all ur FF's have been routing for u can wishing u well. Hope u get some good answers soon XX xx

Mollymittens- keep ur chin up, almost there girl!!  

Mrs R- good to hear ur feeling a wee bit better, also a wee hello to RANWEIL and LUCKY how are u ladies 

Mrs hoopy- glad to hear that u have not done any kung-fu moves as yet, i am not long behind u now postap on sun!!! i felt more mental on the stims, i must say that postap made me very subdue , even when work was mad and i was getting **** from clients i honestly didnt care, it was like i had no reactions!!


sadie-  hows all in your house is wee frank still ruling the roost

Cars and CARRIE D  sorry to hear  there are delays at ur end 

Well i am off to my cuz hen night 2morrow, cant really be bothered wont be drinking  that much maybe one or 2 as i have postap injection the next day, and my ALMOST ex sis in law will be there, so i don't wanna get drunk and involved with her. I will keep myself to myself and any L plates, rubber willies and bunny ears firmly away from me! i hate all that tacky stuff


Lilith, miniminx, emmypops and anyone else i have missed X

MISHA XX


----------



## snzk

Hi Everyone,
sorry, been a few days since I've been on. Hope you are all doing okay.

Misha  - hope you enjoy the hen doo...

Mierran - hope you manage okay at work then, I guess the decision was made for you and it will let you occupy your mind with something else for a wee while. I understand your reluctance to go to the curry but if DP goes with you, it would be nice to meet up with friends you haven't seen in ages. Difficult too, but that is understandable. I suppose it all depends how your stomach is feeling too !!... 

Sadie  - hope you are well and wee frank isn't too grumpy with teething...

Raniwell - how you doing? 

Mrs R - roll on the scan....    not long to wait now. glad you didn't have infection.

Hi to everyone else and sending   to you all.


Acupuncture was good on tuesday. Told him I hadn't been sleeping so he said he would work on that a bit. Had the best sleep ever !! Got review appointment on monday night. I mentioned to DP to think of any questions he might want to ask so he is prepared. Will just have to see what they say and see what our options are. Working all weekend so no time to dwell. So tired of Vat returns......lol

take care all.
xxx Lorr.


----------



## buster24

hi all sorry been awol for a while been a very busy girl, these twims are none stop but i love it  
wee hollie has 2 teeth shaun has gums   
so lovely to see some more BFP are GCRM not just the best,
so so happy for yous
well i am back at work in 18 days hay who is counting, i am dreading it, really, but i need to never been so skint.
anyway take care everyone
love kim and the kray twins


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone, 

Not been on for quite a few days so   to all  


Mierran - so sorry to hear what happened at ec. Seriously can't believe it. Is it this Wednesday you go back for a scan and hopefully some answers. I've never heard anything like it. I was told this time after ec that my left ovary had moved and was very difficult to access. Said sometimes the drugs have that effect, especially since had been on max dose of stimms. Have you decided to go out tonight? Whatever you do, sending big   xx


Lorr -    for review app. Will be checking to see how you get on xx


Sorry for lack of personals. Will catch up properly next week.


We've had a pretty emotional week all in. MIL had her follow up app at the Western Infirmary. Consultant said he is convinced they managed to get rid of the tumor. Prescribed Tamoxifen. Due to start radiotherapy July 28th, I think. We're all delighted with this outcome and staying positive.

DH and I are like two kids. We've got this lovely secret to share and basically counting down the sleeps til August 3rd, first scan (7w3d)  at clinic. Have felt lots more tired than usual, tender (.)(.) and lots of stomach creaks and twinges. Is this normal?


mrsmac
x


----------



## buster24

mrsmac i had loads of cramps etc and it worried me sick then when they eventually stopped i was worried sick that they had stopped     i think tx pregnancy are even more special, but by god its even more worrying than the 2ww, i became a mad knicker checker then addicted to the doppler     all the best enjoy your pregnancy.
love kim xxx


----------



## mollymittens

Well......done a HPT yesterday morning got a faint positive.
My dh and me cried, I phoned my mum, both er and my dad came round we all cried and spoke about Noah being a guardian angel.......Fast forward 3.30.....went for a pee wiped....brown discharge like af...........coming and going all night, not heavy but defo there, not on every wipe but still present.

Today....HPT test....stronger positive....pee and wiped .....discharge back.

My official test date is not till Tuesday....I dont know whether to assume that its all over before its begun......bugger.......

sorry for the me post.

x


----------



## buster24

molly lovely to here about your BFP, i also had bleeding more like a period for 2 whole days after i had got a bfp, and thought it was over, but is wasnt, it was implantaion bleeding and i have my wee twins, so did Sadie (sbb)
goodluck      
love kim xx


----------



## filskit

Morning everyone

mollymittens -  congratulations on your  . Praying the discharge lessens, could be implantation bleeding? Take consolation from the line on HPT getting darker. Let us know how you get on & don't despair just yet.

mrsmac -you must be so relieved about your MIL. Stomach twinges and cramps are completely normal. I was prostrated by mine - about 5x/day - for first couple of weeks

mierran - just reading over thread & see you've got 5 cats! The one pictured is the spit of my wee cat who sadly passed away 4yrs ago. Absolutely love cats & really miss having one. Thank you for your lovely PM, meant a lot to me. Hope you and DP are doing ok

Mrs R - all the best for your scan on Wednesday. Did you do something nice this weekend? I've got really itchy feet, but with all the current warnings about swine flu am trying to avoid crowded places. Hate it when people don't cover their mouth when coughing

luckyluciana - big congratulations to you as well. Yes, I'm over the moon, but there's still that self-protective mode kicking in.........probably feel more relaxed once get 12wk scan over and done with. All the best for your scan on Tuesday at GRI

Lilith - are you still in Mexico? What did the GCRM say about your notes? Don't blame you for being angry - how incompetent

ranweli - how you doing? I notice we're exactly the same time along on tickers. Is your EDD 11/02/10?

emmypops - chatted with you before on another thread. Have you come to a decision yet about going abroad for treatment, or are you waiting for the GCRM? Take care

snck - hope your review goes well

SBB - thank you for your welcome to the thread, that's some list of people you're keeping track off!!. Frank is really cute. The hospital I was treated at was the GRI 

And last but not least......  to the cycle buddies - mrs hoopy, misha moo & sillymilly. Here's some   for you all!!

Apologies to those I've missed, enjoy the rest of your weekend!



feebee
xx


----------



## weecaz

OMG I have not popped on for ages and canny believe all these BFPs well done ladies.  Mrs Hoopy again we are a week apart, I had prostrop yesterday morning.  Will pop on for some personals in a few days, but coz of my absence since March it's gonna take me a whole evening


----------



## Mrs R

well I've had the laziest weekend ever in the history of lazy weekends 
Lounged about all day yest with a few snoozes thrown in for good measure  Today I have to admit I'm still in my PJ's  I'm getting even lazier cos we're also going to phone a chinese for our tea 
DH has a holiday tomorrow so we'll get our   in gear and hopefully go a wee drive somewhere!

wee caz - great that your on the road again! Good luck this cycle 

feebee - no chance of me catching anything this weekend other than zzzzz's      the whole Swine flu thing is a bit scary isnt it. I'm gonna ask on wed when I have my scan & appt

mollymittens - despite the brown stuff its sounding good hunni   try & not worry, get as much rest as poss & see how things go! Its good the line is getting darker, are you going into clinic on tues? get an HCG count done if you can but I def think congrats are in order 

mrs mac - its one worry to the next isnt it! Hope aug 3rd comes round quickly for you  Dont stress about cramps & twinges, I'm still getting them at 11+wks think of bean/s snuggly in. Sometimes mine feel like someones strapped a slendertone onto me  loads of luv hunni 

kim - glad you're all doing so well, you'll need to put on a recent pic of the twins. Enjoy your last few weeks off work  p.s. I'm with you on GCRM being the best 

lorr - good luck for review appt tomorrow night

misha - how did the hen night go & then the prostap? Bet that jab cured any hangover 

mierran - DH had a great day at the open & was well behaved on the champagne & beer front so he got brownie points on that one! He's been glued to it on tv all weekend since, I'll be glad tonight when its over  Dont know where we're off to tomorrow....DH suggested oban or pitlochry so we'll see, as long as theres a wee lunch I dont mind  did you go out for curry? hope your tum is on the mend 

mrs hoopy - maybe Ruths touch & needles are help keeping you from going  I def felt calmer & less stressed this time around  If I'm there around 4pm on a Thurs I'll be sure to say hello 
mr hoopy - did you renew your season ticket? I know you said you weren't but wondered if you'd had a change of heart? Not long til season starts + that scary champ league qualifier 

off for a wee nibble of some pringles 
Mrs R xx


----------



## weecaz

Hi ladies can anyone recommend anywhere to go for Accupunture, in Glasgow City Centre or around Uddingston area?


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi wee Caz,
About the acupuncture...my acupuncturist does some regular sessions in strathclyde country park, which I don't think is too far from you??
Her name is Eleanor Davies. She has a website. Just google "Eleanor Davies Acupuncture" and you'll get it. She specialises in infertility and I think she's fab!! Good luck!
Luckyluciana x


----------



## buster24

mrs r was so so happy to see your great news a BFP well done, yes GCRM rock    
kim xx


----------



## misha moo

Evening Ladies

How are u all?

Thats me officially on the postap, went this morning for my injection, i must say its good they have changed the waiting room at gri it was badly needed. The new one is nice and bright, anyway by the time i got home i had a sore head, felt sick and had AF pains on and off all day  i deff didn't get any symptoms the last time and it was nothing to do with the night before as i never made it to the hen night. My sis was tired and didn't want to go, so i was glad to get my jammies on and snuggle up with DH. So thats one hurdle down, many more to go, now on my countdown till the next one on the 6th June!! 

Lucky- how are u feeling, think i might also have a wee peek on that website, was toying with the idea of some needles!!! 
Mrs R- a woman after my own heart, spending time in the  jammies  hope u and DH have a nice run tomorrow
Fee bee- hope u have had a nice weekend, thanks for the baby dust
Mollymittens- Congrats, well done honey,take it easy i am sure everyting will be fine 
Mrs mac- not long till ur scan now, thats soo sweet u and DH are enjoying ur wee special secret for now
Mierran- hows things? anymore news from the hospital, when are u going for review?is it tue?

How are my 2 wee cycle buds? sillymilly i think u were there this morning when i was, my app was 9.50 think u were either before my or just after were u there with some one?

MISHA


----------



## mollymittens

hi everyone,

buster- thanks so much for your message really reassuring.

feebee and mrs r- hope you are both taking it easy.

weecaz- hi xx

Luckyluciana- i went to eleanor for acupunture in strathclyde park. I changed to another acupunctarist as although i really like eleanor i hated that wee bright room. I couldnt relax.

mishamoo- good luck with the downregging...xx

well brown spotting continued all day sat and sun and even had a pink streak on sunday. Seems to have tailed off this morning.  my official otd is tommorow called gri and asked if i could go in today. was told no. please god make this wee embie stick around, i am a nervous wreck, not sleeping, barely eating and not done a pooh since fri as too scared to push (sorry tmi).

xx


----------



## Cars

Hi All    

Molly-      that it stays positive for you   

Misha- Best of luck for this tx   

Mrs R- nothing beats a lazy weekend    Hope your keeping well xx

Welcome Feebee   

Mrs Mac, you must be counting down the days till your scan! will you get a picture at it??

Mierran- Ninewells is the clinic we were reffered to for our free cycles so we have paid privately for our last two treatments in GCRM but were hoping by thats stage we would be closer to having our free cycle with NHS, but as usualy thats gone pear shaped  

Sadie- Hows wee frank doing??

Mrs Hoopy- How are you doing so far, still calm and relaxed??    

Hi to everyone I missed 

Love Cars


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
just a quick post from me to let you know iam still here,ive had a bad weekend with m/s none stop,so been on the couch in pjs for 2 days,feel a wee bit better today but still taking it easy,i keeep saying to myself we must have a strong wee bubba in my belly and it will all be worth it in approx 30 weeks,   

mollymittens-congrats on your bfp,try not to worry about brown discharge i had some too and clinic told me not to worry,keeping everything    for tomorrow, 

will be on soon to do more personals,

ranweli xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Molly, Stay positive!!!!    

Lorr, Good luck with your review appt. Let's us know what did they say.

GCRM complain about receiving the semen analysis of another couple: 
Professor Fleming said they had indeed made a mistake involving privacy. Therefore, they will notify it to HFEA. I asked to be included in the notification and required a copy of all docs regarding the notification to HFEA. They said I should not notify the couple myself, they will do that once that HFEA is notified. I told Professor Fleming that this second issue did not reassure me, so it was difficult to me to trust them again. And guess what, he said 'that is your personal decision'. Yes, very obvious.

Now about me: Mexico is sunny, I love it. I have been eating lots of healthy food, lots of juices. I joined a Mexican fertility group and we went for lunch to a nice restaurant. I am thinking about doing something here as we do not have a kind of HFEA so there are no stats on clinics or ways to complain in case something goes wrong. So ladies, we at least have HFEA in the UK.

I saw a doctor on Wednesday (clinic called IVI as it is a Spanish clinic), I was impressed by their technology. They have a scan machine and you can see so clearly everything inside your body. The clinic looks new and elegant. But, I know this does not guarantee anything because there are no stats outhere. They basically have suggested a short protocol with the pill beforehand for one or two months to leave my ovary rest. But, they do not want to give me clexane as GCRM was planning. I have two more appts this week with different doctors. I guess I will decide what to do by the end of this week. The surprise: ICSI costs here exactly the same as in the UK, even when in Mexico half of the population is poor. Can you believe this?

Good luck to everybody!!!

Lilith


----------



## mrsmac

Evening GG's  


Ranweli - your ms seems to be going on for ages. Poor wee love. Hope it eases soon   xx


cars - Hi! Really confusing how one nhs clinic is so different from another. GRI keep you on until all allocated attempts are done, then, discharge. Makes far more sense. Hope you hear from Ninewells soon   We are totally counting down the days to August 3rd. All going well, will be 7w3d by then. Don't know what to expect but hoping for a pic to take away and kiss xx


mollymittens - this waiting game is such a nightmare. Look forward to hearing the official BFP from GRI tomorrow. All sounds good   xx


misha moo - that's you, back on the treatment wagon again. Hurrah!   This is the one, honey   What date do you go back for scan, bloods and stimms? I recommend the acupuncture too. Helped me sleep well and relax more. Worth considering xx


buster - thanks for the reassurance. Don't know what's normal, healthy and what's not   Trying to just enjoy. How are your twinnies today? xx


weecaz - hope you enjoy the acupuncture. I really enjoyed it and would recommend both the Natural Health Centre and Centre for Complimentary Medicine xx


feebee - so relieved about MIL. Thanks for thinking of us   Good to hear you had the same aches and pains. Think I'll be worrying about having them and then worrying about not having them. Keep poking at my (.)(.) too. Not good idea. They get bl**dy sore   How are you today? Feeling ok? xx


mrs R - quite right! Chill out and eat pringles while you can. Much deserved   Counting down the sleeps to our first wee scan and   everything is ok. Is it an internal scan? Forgot to ask clinic. You still get aches and pains too? Slendertone eh? Is that the electric shock exercise belt thingy xx


lorr - how did it go? Thinking of you, honey xx


lucky - have you been window shopping for baby things yet? What's happening with you? xx


mierran - thinking of you   how are you today? xx


mrs hoopy - are you going to acupuncture once a week? Still enjoying it? When are you back at GRI for scan etc? xx


sadie - hi! How are you and Frank today? xx


lilth - good luck with whatever treatment you decide   it has a BFP ending xx



Feeling shattered again tonight. Will be in the land of nod for 10ish I think. Can I ask for more advice please? Should I make an app with GP yet to let him know about bfp? OR wait until after 7 week scan? Wasn't sure what to do. 

Went to see Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince yesterday. So good!!!! Am a major Harry Potter fan. Any other geeks on the thread?  


mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. Hope you've had a good weekend. 

Molly - congratulations hon. That's wonderful news. I know that so long as it's dark blood and you're not cramping, they dont really worry ( well the GRI didnt ). 25% of pregnant women bleed.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's a false alarm, and you get good levels tomorrow, and they continue to rise.       

Misha - all support v much appreciated. I'm glad you've got started. Being subdued is definitely better than psyco - at least from your colleagues and clients point of view  
Glad you had a good escape clause on sat night 

Lorr - I hope your review appointment went well, and you got some input as to any tweeks that can be made for next time. I didn't go sat night - tum still dodgy and DP in yorkshire so no backup/ rescue if I start feeling grotty. And I hope you're finished your vat returns 

Buster - Glad your twins are doing well. I hope it's not too much of a culture shock back at work. sorry, but cant join the GCRM fan club at the mo. Hopefully, that'll change, and I can get on my cheerleading outfit and the pompoms out     

mrsmac - glad it's good news on all fronts - MIL and your secret. I hope she copes well with the radio and chemo. Roll on the 3rd of August for you. 
i dont think I'll get scanned on wed - they just said they'd have meeting tomorrow but would phone me tues/wed but I may need to come in and speak to doctor. I just hope it's not too long a time till I can speak to someone. 
The thing with me is I have extensive adhesions as well as stage 4 endo. My ovary is in an abnormal place, but it's perfectly happy there and cant move, so there's no way it could have been hiding. 
I'd say wait till after your 7 week scan to tell your GP, but it's up to you. 
And I love the Harry Potter books. Enjoy the films, tho not seen the last couple, but def prefer the books. I'm a heathen tho - I prefered 'lord of the rings ' books to the films too  

cars - I hope ninewells can do it for you

sadie - how's Frank's teething going? 

ranweli - glad you're both doing ok.  I hope the m/s improves. 

mrs r - i hope, wherever you went , you had a good day and a good drive. Big thumbs up for DH. I'm impressed. 

lucky - good luck for your scan. 

Mrs Hoopy - how's the positive thinking over the prostap getting on? Is Mr H safe after his golf trip? 

Mr H -  is the accupuncture still keeping the Mrs chilled? Or you wanting to head back to turnbury? 

fee-bee  It's really sad to lose one , isn't it.  I do have to say in my defence I didnt set out to have 5 cats. they just sort of arrived !! wouldnt be without any of them.  DP says we need to have a baby soon otherwise there'll be no room   .  You got a date through for your scan yet? 

weecaz - hello . fingers crossed it's second time lucky for you.  
i go to Maureen at the Natural health centre on the high street in the east end of glasgow - very close to the royal. 

minx - I hope you enjoy philly 

sillymilly - how're you getting on? I hope your ok on the prostap. When you starting stims? 

Lilith - glad you're having a good hols. And , like you say, at least we have HFEA. If you ask the clinics for results tho, will they not give you them? How many of the people treated in the mexican clinics are mexican, and how many american? At least you had a nice lunch. And I know IVI in barcelona has a good reputation with success rates supposedly of about 54 % for their donor cycles. 

I've got courgettes on my plant outside ! sorry, that's the highlight of my life at the moment!

Tum still not right. Starting to think it may be a bug as going on too long for drug reaction. On the plus side, maybe it'll help a bit on the    front. 

Didn't go on sat night as DP was in yorkshire from sat lunchtime (till tomorrow night) visiting friends so I'd no way of getting home if I started feeling really grotty. Spent evening on sofa with cats and a good book. At least the cats were happy - Missy in particular likes it when I dont move much. 

Hope I'll hear tomorrow from GCRM about what they think went wrong. Just want it sorted out and another cycle. We'll see what they say.

Anyway, hi and         to everyone.


----------



## luckyluciana

Goodmorning ladies,
just popped on quickly to post an email that I received this am from Cradle......in case any of you might be interested!!!

"Hi,
Cradle have been contacted by the TV programme The One Show. 
They are doing a programme on couples having fertility treatment abroad.  They are looking for a couple who are planning to go abroad for treatment over the next few months and would be willing to keep a video diary of their experience. 
If this is something that you or someone you know may be interested please reply to this email or give me a call.
Thanks a lot.

Helen
On Behalf of Cradle"

Maybe it would pay for a couple of treatments....you never know

My Dh and I are off out now to GRI for our booking scan. I'm absolutely terrified.   everything is okay.
Bye for now,
Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Hi - just had consult at GCRM - seems strange as have been treated by them (scans etc) for 18months - finally got round to consult (delay on my behalf).  It was brilliant - lots of interesting stuff.  Am 62 on DE list and looking at this time next year so the wait seems more like 18months than the 10-12months I was originally quoted.  Ref the Madrid clinic GCRM work closely with - anyone know which clinic this is?  Am considering.... depending on their prices.

big hugs mini x x


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone 
Had a lovely day with DH yest, we went a lovely drive & ended up in Pitlochry, its nice up there  Weather was sunny as well so had a wander about & found a lovely old traditional coaching inn for a yummy bar meal....delish. Great day, wish we could do that every monday! Back to reality today, DH is working & I'm meant to be doing some housework but PC is a big distraction  

well I only need to wait til tomorrow afternoon now for my scan & booking in appt.....hoping & praying all will be ok, I'll be sure to give you all an update tomorrow eve!  

mini - glad you found the consultation good hunni!! Always good to ask questions & get informed!! 

luckyluciana - good luck for the scan & appt today   wonder if you've had it yet  I know exactly how you're feeling  It'll be my turn in exactly 24hrs!!! Good luck & I cant wait to hear all about it!

molly - how did you get on today?  I'm hoping GRI confirmed your fab news & that the spotting has eased  

mierran - any news from GCRM? Hows your tum today? maybe you need to see GP hunni 

mrs mac - i'd my scan at gcrm when I was 7w5d....you'll get a good pic, you can see the preg sac & then inside theres the yolk and then a wee jellybean shaped blob, amazing though  It is an internal scan so be prepared for Dildo Cam  A slendertone is the abdominal trimmer thing to tighten muscles  sometimes my pains are like wee electrical impulses  keeps me on my toes 

lilith - good luck with your mexican venture, I'm sure you'll make the right decision hunni. enjoy that sunshine ya lucky git  

ranweli - so sorry you're having such a rough time with the M/S  hopefully it'll stop in the next week or so, I'm only having nausea if I fast too long which isnt very often   hugs to you & bump 

cars - I'm doing good thanks, what you been up to?

misha - how you feeling now prostaps been in your system a few dys now? hope your ok 

weecaz - the acupuncture place I go to is in Park Circus in city centre, GCRM recommended the lady which is why I went. Its called the Complimentary Medicine Centre, I can give you contact no. if you want?

catch up again soon folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

Hi Ladies,
Hey Mrs  R - glad you enjoyed your day out with DH..Pitlochry is so lovely. Good luck for tomorrow. Waiting to hear how you get on xx
Can I ask about your acup...did they go to GCRM with you at EC / ET times ? Marco mentioned this last night and I just wondered.

Mrsmac - how are you ? Hope you got sorted out for your scan

Mierran - hey, hope you are doing okay. I'm sure you were glad not to have gone out especially without DP being there. I hope you are both okay and send you    

Raniwell - how are you feeling today? hope the M/S isn't being as rough on you.  

Misha - how are you? hope the prostap hasn't sent you loopy already...

Luckyluciana - hope you get on okay at scan today. Good luck and waiting to hear your news


i'm at work so should be working...sorry if I've missed anyone, my play time has run out !!!.... take care all and          to everyone. ..

so, arrived at GCRM last night for review with Marco. No change from what Pat advised, they woudn't change the protocol as the response was good. He advised that we were just unlucky really and that it was unfortunate that only one egg fertilised. He said we could have a BFP on another cycle but we may not so nothing any different from before. He did say we could opt for donor sperm but this isn't a route I want to go down. Anyway, the rollercoaster ride will start soon, I will have the prostap down reg injection on the 7th August...... fingers crossed eh xxxxx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Cars- Thanks for the message.

Ranweli- Please try to relax. No stressing you have a precious baby on board. Doctors Orders!!

Lilith- Thanks. Good luck in Mexico!!

Mrs Mac- GRI told me today to wait for the scan before contacting anyone. I will need a stitch if I make it to 12 weeks, so need to consult Prof Cameron at QM, but they hve told me to hold off till scan.

Maid Mierran - Good luck at the GCRM tommorow. Give them hell. xx

Lucky Luciana- that would be a  great opportunity especially after gmtv interview last week. This little man was on gmtv saying that women should not be allowed to go abroad for ivf as they where putting strain on the nhs......the bl~~dy cheek of him!!! Being interviewed by a heavily preggers Kate garraway of all people!!!

Mrs R - good luck at scan.

Sorry for missing people out, love and hugs to you all.


----------



## mollymittens

Forgot to give a "me" update.

Went to gri....they said anything over hcg level of 50 was good.....mine was 383!!! They said that it is now safe for me to have a pooh. It is my wedding anniversary today. I know that it is still early days but feel elated!!!

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mollymittens- So delighted for you. My levels were 316 on OTD so all looking great for you.                  . You must be delighted. I will update list.

Will be back on later.


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  

mollymittens- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Prostap 12th July

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI starting July 09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM




Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one from me tonight.

Mieran - how are you doing ? Hope you get to the bottom of things with GCRM asap. It must be hard to know what to do until you hear from them. Glad to hear you've investigated matters at your end.

Mrs R, Mrs Mac, Lucky, Ranweli (I'm sure there are more preggers ladies!) hope all is going well with you.

I've been feeling a bit low of late, one of the reasons I've not been posting. Just need to get away for a bit, although I've been checking in. Some very sad stories back on the Edinburgh thread this week, several miscarriages, one quite far on have left me feeling a bit numb to this whole thing. I want to go on but maybe my cynical side is taking over.

My friends baby isn't a good way either. He has a new virus which his body currently can't find. This will almost certainly lead to cancer if untreated. To treat it might risk his body rejecting the new marrow. All very harrowing.

Anyway, just wanted to say 'hello' and let you know I've been thinking of you and continue to do. I'll keep checking might not be so vocal (not a bad thing I hear you say!!). Apologies for being me, me me, here.

Hopefully get my chipper back soon.

Minnie

xx


----------



## mrsmac

mollymittens -             Really happy for you. Have a happy, healthy 8 months. Can I ask why you need a stitch? Don't mean to sound   xx


snzk - roll on August 7th! Hope this is the lucky one for you both      Got bit of a fright today.....understatement of the year and ended up getting an early scan. Horrible, horrible!  all is ok xx


mrs R -    Love the dildocam patter    Counting down the hours for your scan tomorrow. Look forward to hearing all details. Bound to be an emotional one.   to you and dh. Treasure it and enjoy   Slendertone thingy now makes total sense. Shooting pains at 3am then 7am then 8am. Felt like ovaries were about to burst   xx


miniminx - I don't know of anyone who has gone to Madrid for treatment. Any joy on the overseas threads? Maybe worth thinking about xx


minniemouse - sorry to hear you're feeling low. Maybe that's when you need us more than ever   Don't be a stranger   xx


lucky - how did your scan and booking app go? Did you get a few pics to take away? xx


mierran - any news from gcrm?   endo. You've been through the mill and then some. Really hope you get some answers and are able to focus on what's happening next   As for Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings.....I agree, the books are brilliant. So much better than the films. Really love reading. This might sound sad, but, there are about 6 of us girlie friends who meet first Tuesday of every month for a book club. We talk about what we've read, swap books, drink wine/coffee/whatever then have a good catch up. Great!! xx




Woke up at 3am with a shooting pain across lower abdomen. Long story short, got worse as the morning went on. Phoned clinic for advice and straight away advised to head in. Had a scan. No signs of eptopic. Could see a sac on the screen. Not much else but doc didn't seem worried. Said pain was related to my ovaries being "kebabed!" Great description   

Anyone else had or having intense pains? Even when I sneeze, feels like I'm pulling a muscle or something  


mrsmac
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks for info - GCRM are teaming up with a clinic in Madrid regarding DE.... Not sure if anyone else has heard this.  Spoke to them today about it....
Congrats molly on your BFP!!
Big hugs mini x


----------



## vonnie15

Hello everyome,

Not be on for a long time, decided to give Edinburgh another shot but to cut a long story short got cold feet as I felt they weren't changing anything and lost confidence in them so decided to cancel the tx and go with the gcrm.  So when my next period is due I'm going from my prostrap jag (probaly in 2/3 days).  Just after a bit of advice as to how sore is it and do you need to get it on day 1 of your period (is this classed as full flow? TMI) also are they flexibel about appts as I'm coming through from edinburgh?

Mini Minx, interested to hear more baout the rumour you hear about Madrid, as I htink that might be our only options as I think my eggs are duff (technical term)

Hope you are well and take care

Vonnie


----------



## snzk

Hi Vonnie,
I had prostap jag and you get it in the behind...not that sore.... I got mine on day 21 of my cycle last time and will be getting it again on day 21 for next tx starting 7/08. They are flexible about appointments unless they do bloods, they have to be done in the morning but they are open from 7am...
Lorr


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Molly: Congratulations!!!!

MinnieMouse: I hope you feel much better soon.

Lilith


----------



## mollymittens

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are all doing well. Thank you so much for the good wishes.

Minnie mouse- although I have only strated posting I have read website for years. During that time at certain points I have needed some time out. I got BFP confirmed yesterday but by no manner or means am i out of the woods as know too much first hand about miscarriages. xx

Mrs Mac- So glad that the scan put you at ease. My first scan is 13/8 if i make it. I need a stitch as lost my wee boy at 19 weeks in January. He was born perfect sucking away on his thumb but died 10 minutes later as was too young for them too interviene. I have a thing called cervical incompetence. This was causedafter having an abnormal smear and getting laser surgery and a biopsy. The biopsy caused my cervix to shorten, This was done at Hairmyers. The same doc who performed this also treated me for infertility and carried out lap before refering me for ivf. At no time did he mention that the treatment given could cause preterm birth and neither did any health care prof that I seen in Lanarkshire. In England they have decided not to do cervical  scanning on women before the age of 25 as the risk of preterm birth was increased so much and that cell changes at this time can be normal. My friend who is a midwife in Leeds said that any women in England with past cervical surgeries has a transvaginal scan at 12-14 weeks to make sure that cervix is not too thin, if it is they put stitch in. 90% effective. I have a complaint into ombusman re getting this changed in Scotland so that hopefully Noahs death may save other babies. I have a long scary road ahead of me. I will get off soap box now!

To everyone else hello, itis nearly 4 am cant sleep going back to bed.

Sweet dreams.
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
feel like Ive not been on in ages 

molly congratulations          on your bfp i am sure that Noah will be looking out for his new wee brother/sister and keeping them safe ^hug me^

weecaz   good to see you posting again hoping and   that this is both our turns this time, i go to Ruth  at the complimentary medicine centre at park circus and she is brilliant would defo recommend her ^hug me^

Kim great to hear from you again i cant believe how quickly time passes   are you going back to work full time big hugs to Sean and Hollie ^hug me^ ^hug me^

Misha congratulations that you on the wagon now Mrs   would defo recommend acupuncture i am different woman     

cars    how are you Mrs ^hug me^

Mrs mac i am sure that everything will be fine for your scan ^Reiko^ ^Reiko^ could even be twinnies   ^hug me^ can i  ask a ? was it Alfred who upped you to the max of stims he talked about it at our review but seemed to be changing his mind at our last appointment so not sure wether to push it our not  ^hug me^ ^hug me^

lorr great that your starting again the 7th will be no time away ^hug me^

mieran i really thought the gcrm would have you in for another scan before your review appointment it would at least put your mind at  rest i am 100% that you will get your confidence back in them there numbers don't lie 

Lilith glad to hear your having a good time at home remember that it is all not about clinical figures but who and were you feel comfortable(if its both all the better  ) this txt lark is  a 10times worse if you thought you could have done some thing different good luck with what ever you choose ^hug me^ ^hug me^

Mrs r good luck today for your scan although everything will be fine then you can really start shouting about your good news ^hug me^

Minnie so sorry that your feeling so s**t some times you cant see the wood for the trees but then is when you need your friends more than ever and remember we have all had weeks and months like what your feeling now   really hope wee Ryan can fight this new scare 

Vonnie i have always had prostap on day 21 and in my tummy not ever been sore lots of padding there   good luck when you get started

well ladies Mr h back safe and sound (and still is) and to a newly decorated bedroom been trying to keep really busy and fight off these old hormones apart from a few wee rants and moans not had any where near as bad a side effects as before i really think the acupuncture is working and if i feel   i do the breathing exercises that James taught me at my visualisation class ( my mum thinks have went to  all that " funny medicine" and will be swinging from tress soon   ) anyway one more week left before stims so the count down has started

sorry for anyone i vie missed hope your all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## filskit

Hi everyone

Just a quick note to say
          to molly on her bfp. So pleased you got your . Bet DH is over the moon as well.

Mrs R- hope your scan went well. Good to see another Scottish person on the alternate board! All these Sassanachs (only kidding)

Got my scan date through today - 4th August - be nearly 13wks by then. Wish it was nearer, but fingers crossed all will be fine.

 to everyone else, sorry no time for personals

feebee
xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. 

Sorry for no personals but feeling pretty upset and angry at the moment. GCRM are claiming that my DHEA has lead to ovulation without an LH surge, despite the fact that I didn't take any for 2 weeks before EC from when I started the snuff. Not happy. Appt with Marco on Fri to discuss, as they couldn't explain to me how this is supposed to have worked. 

Anyway, will try and catch up later. Hope everyone is having a better time of it than me.


----------



## weecaz

Hello well I've been trying to catch up not very successfully  
I need to keep up to date, but after last attempt just switched off for a bit.  That will learn me all these new ladies with lots of different stories good and bad  

Mierran I have read a few of your posts, you sound like your having a rotten time.     

Mrs Hoopy nice to hear from you, deffo gonna be our time this time.  We have more the treatment in common it seems I have a golf mad husband too and was also a golf widow.  You sound like your not too bad with the Prostrap this time, I'm suffering this time.  No problems last time but this time I have been totally whacked and had a sore head every day.  Poor me  I'm sure it will all be worth it.  When you back for Scan and bloods??

luckyluciana, how bizzaire I used to use Eleanor over at Lenzie my last two cyles of IUI, I lost my job and couldn't get over.  Didn't realise she did sessions at Strathy Park.  Anyhows I'm off to see her next Thursday, she said she will just throw the book at me !!!  

Thanks to everyone for the recommendations.

Misha I am also round to at GRI you a right the waitin room is much better.  I had prostrap 18th and back on 6th so hope to see you.  What time is your appointment... will have too keep any eye out for each other.


Hope everyone else is well   

Luv Cazxxx


----------



## mrsmac

weecaz - enjoy the acupuncture. I'm sure whoever you decide to go with will be great xx


mierran - nightmare!  Hoping Friday brings some answers for you. Sending   xx


fee-bee - August 4th is 1 week six days away. Hope the time goes in quickly for you. I have my scan the day before xx


mrs hoopy - sounding nice and chillled mrs   During every ICSI I've had maximum dose of stimms because the one and only time amh was checked, it was a measly 1.5. We weren't expected to even get to ec. What dose of Gonal f have you been on before? Will max be a big jump? Alfred isn't a new guy, forgot to mention this before. He did our first et. Hadn't seen him since then til this et. Was Dr Lyall we met with before this treatment. Found them both to be really helpful. Bring on the stimms    xx


mollymittens -   everything works out well for you both this time. Can't begin to imagine what this year's been like for you. Hope you have every success in changing practice in Scotland. Sending    and   xx


mrs r - how did it go?   xx



mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Molly - That's wonderful news. keeping fingers crossed for you, and that the suture works and you have a relaxing 9 months. Take care of yourself, and keep your feet up.     

mrsmac - glad things looking ok on scan. Keeping fingers crossed the pain subsides, and all goes well for you .      

Mrs R - how did the scan go? glad you enjoyed your day out - Pitlochry is lovely. 

Lucky - how was your scan? 

Lorr - good luck for the 7th. I hope you get the same response but a different outcome. 

Mouse - it's difficult sometimes - you feel like life is going on around you but you're stuck in limbo. I'm sorry to hear about the m/c on the ed thread - they don't talk about that in the books. It's all BFP and happily ever after. I's hearbreaking to go through one anyway, but esp after ivf. As my DP said ' it's like all your xmases and birthdays have come at once, then someone takes it all away' And I'm sorry to hear about Ryan. It must be heartbreaking.  I hope things seem a bit better for you soon. Remember to take care of yourself - you're no good to others if you dont take care of yourself.     And dont worry - we all need to do some me posts sometimes. That's what everyone is so wonderful about here - we've all been through the same thing, and know how it feels. So dont worry about it. 

mrs H - glad Mr H back safe and sound. And countdown to stims - yee-hah Glad it's not so emotionally draining this time on the prostap. 

Mr h - did you enjoy the golf? 

Misha - good luck hon. 

fee-bee - the 4th of august isn't long now - i hope time just flies by for you.  

weecaz - sorry you're having such a rough time on the prostap. good luck with your stims. 

Sadie - how're you doing? I hope wee Frank is thriving. 

Well, tum doing a bit better. I still have to watch - if I eat too much at once it doesn't like it - not necessarily a bad thing.  
Just on countdown till fri. Glad I decided to work this week and not go on hols. I would have been climbing the walls without a computer to trawl the internet for info. 
Keep saying to myself ' where I am now is where I'm meant to be ' . Not sure it helps much.  

Hi to everyone I've missed. Hope you all have a great week. 

X X


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone

This has become such a busy thread 

*Mierran*- Hope u get a good outcome at the app, been thinking about u, its been such a rough few days and u have done great to be able to cope with being back at work, when things get tough thats when we realise how much strength and endurance we have. keep going you are doing great 
*Mrs Mac*- ohh i also thought Alfred was new, so how are u feeling?
*Weecaz*- another cycle bud, think i am 10 o'clock for my scan, we don't have long to go now!
*Freebee*- not long till ur scan 
*vonnie*- i also have postap on day 21 of cycle in tummy, not sore at all. 
Mrs Hoopy- glad to hear that ur feeling ok, i am suffering a wee bit this time round on the old postap. Not long to go now!!! i wont be far behind you on the stimms 
*Mollymittens*- welldone on ur offical BFP, just look froward to your scan 

Well ladies i am on the countdown to the 6th august, been feeling some side effects this time round, flushing, sore head and funny twinges in my tummy. DH has spoiled me with some nice dinners, all i have done is flop on the couch when i have been getting home. Better go its bed time for me now XX


----------



## Mrs R

I'll keep this as short n sweet as poss cos I'm knacked tonight.....

thanks everyone for the good wishes for my scan today! 

Pleased to report that the 12wk scan was fab!!!!!!
It was so clear & detailed, Jnr was really alert and active. Moving the wee arms, legs etc and we could see details like fingers and toes, such an amazing experience & such a relief to get to this stage!
At one point Jnr had an arm behind its head & then done an attempt at a back flip thing  It was such an awesome sight, cant believe its all happening in my tum!!!

Due date is now 4/2/10.....moved it by 2dys 

I've to have a 20wk scan & a 32wk scan as well so I'll have a good wee collection of photos by birth time

Appt today took ages as it was scan, the midwife & then consultant!!!

I'm going to be telling everyone my news now 

off for hopefully a better nights sleep tonight!  so I'l do persoanls next time 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Mrs R - So happy that your scan went ok.  Sounds like junior has a future as a gymnast - Cirque du Soleil maybe?  Did you shed a few tears of happiness?  I know I'd be a bubbling wreck if I ever got to that stage. I've had too many of the blank screens and technicians starting to look nervous  

Mierran - you really are amazing.  You've had such a horrible time of it recently and here you are sending personal messages of support.  All that good karma will come back to you, I know it. 

Hoops - How are things?  Not long before things get very exciting in your world!

Mrs Mac - sounds like you might have a wee gymnast onboard as well! Hope the pain disappears and that you have an easy time of it from now.

Lucky - how are you?  How's the bump?

Molly - congratulations on your BFP.  We have all of a sudden moved from a thread with pretty much nobody pregnant to BFPs all over the place!!!  

Cars - sorry to hear you're in the same position with Ninewells.  Will your cycles at GCRM affect your NHS entitlement?  I'm still not 100% sure of the rules at Dundee.  

To everyone else (and I know I've missed loads) hope you're all doing well x

I've not been posting very regularly as nothing much is going on in my world.  Ninewells will not be until next year  so it is au natural or nothing.  In the post this morning there was a letter from Dundee.  Even though I knew about my appointment being moved to next year, I couldn't stop getting excited that maybe Anne had made a mistake and that this was the letter saying that TX would start soon.  Unfortunately it was from their fundraising group.  Can someone tell me why we need to sell raffle tickets for an NHS hospital  Doesn't seem right.  Anyhow, I've got my top fertility days all mapped out and will make sure DH is not left alone during those times.   

Carrie D x


----------



## misha moo

oh my god i soo want to eat a ton of chocolate just now, have just scoffed some angle delight i found in the back of the cupboard to try and take the notion off me. still want it though                

where are all the FF's tonight?? 

Mrs R- well done! hope u have a happy time telling everyone your amazing news  Xx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Mierran: Good luck for tomorrow. I hope GCRM has clearer explanations and a good plan ahead.

Molly: Thanks for the info about your case. I did not know. You must be very nervous. I hope your pregancy develops perfectly.

Now me, I have had 3 appts at different clinics in Mexico City. I was impressed by one of them. The doctor saw me twice in a day, first he took one hour to listen to me and ask questions about my case. Then, he sent me out to have lunch and told me that he would discuss with other doctor my case but he needed some time and food. So, I came back and couple of hours later he saw me again for about 2 hrs. He had read all of notes from my previous two ICSIs in the UK and did a summary with different cue issues that he explained scientifically. He came out with a plan that included several tests: biopsy of endometrium (because mine gets very thick from stimmulation) to know whether mine is receptive or not for implantation, blood tests to evaluate whether taking clexane is convenient, immunology test for me, DNA fragmentation test for my DH and very basic a male hormone profile test that nobody suggested before. Anyway, I guess the options are: a) Try a 3rd ICSI thinking that we should not test anything else beforehand or b) Try to solve any possible issues first and then decide whether a 3rd attempt is convenient or not. Because I am a scientist, I am more incline to take option b. Any advices?

XXX


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
Mrs r so glad everything went well  you both must be so pleased now its official maternity wear and chocolate all the way    

Caz headaches and sleep sound just like me i am luck to see past 9.30 at the moment but no were near as crabbit or  as before,a golf widow i laughed I A m a sports widow the only thing Mr h does watch or participate in is cricket  

Misha oh the chocolate craving     lucky you had something nice the only thing i found was wethers original from a  Xmas hamper   and green tea   

mieran good luck today hopefully Marco will be able to give you a proper explanation and a course of treatment to go forward   

Mrs mac hope your pain has started to subside not long now till your scan how is your mil knitting coming along got a cupboard full yet   

Carrie d  sounds like Mrs d is in for an interesting few months  

Lilith i think i would go for option b as well at least that way when things come back all clear you can go into your txt will a load of   and not worrying about what if 

Sadie how are you and frank doing this weather is he still teething 

Rancell how is the sickness now is it calming down any 

silly   how is my cycle buddie doing is it next Thursday you go back

well not much happening  AF arrived today which i am thanking god for  headaches were beginning to make me crappit    i also start my acupuncture twice a week now to get this old womb ready 

well sorry for anyone Ive missed hope everyone is well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## filskit

Just want to wish Mierran all the best for your appt with Marco today  . 
Hope you get some sense out of him    

feebee
xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
mierran - wishing you the best for todays appointment with Marco. I hope you get some answers and a good positive plan...    

lilith - I would go for option B .... hope you are doing okay....please send us some sunshine !!

hi to everyone...catch up later.

Lorr.


----------



## Mrs R

finally getting round to doing a proper post now that I'm fully refreshed after a good nights sleep and a yummy breakfast 

How are you all? 

I've been blabbing my news which I've enjoyed sooooo much  Never thought I'd ever be telling folk such amazing news  Everyone is delighted for us which is nice!!!

Here is our little Jnr at 12wks.......










mrs hoopy - I feel I can def wear my new maternity jeans now without jinxing anything  as for choccie.....I'm definitely venturing down the savoury road...Olives.....cant get enough of them!  Glad AF has turned up, when are you back for a baseline?  How was your needles yest?  Mine was good but I was in the big room on thr right & I swear there were a herd of elephants upstairs  Everytime I went to nod off I was rudely awakened  Ruth done same thing for me....upped the sessions to twice a week once TX was startin for real, I kept it like that til my 7wk scan! I honestly do think it helped so I hope its the same for you. I'm there again next thurs at 1pm but after that I'll be going fortnightly. Dh's wallet will be relieved  

lilith - sounds like option b would be your best bet hunni, i'd def be more keen to cover off all factors before trying again, at least then if something showed up you could do something different with the TX...good luck with whatever you decide though! Hope you're managing some sunshine & relaxation out there luv!

mishamoo - or should that be Chocolate face  did the angel delight suffice?  I seem to have gone off chocolate, I was walking past Thorntons the other day & the smell from the choc fountain made me gag  couldnt get the sweet sickly smell outta my nose for ages!  I have indeed been spreading the news & lovin' every minute  Hope your DH is still spoiling you

carrie - surprisingly I was quite 'together' at the scan, thought I'd be a big blubbering mess but think I was a)shocked things were good, b) totally mesmerised by what she was showing & explaining on the screen and c) kinda subconsciously feeling like it wasnt happening to me in a bizarre kinda way!  Wasnt til I was back in waiting room looking at the pic that I thought 'that is our real little baby'
I'm keeping everything crossed for you on the au natural front, your poor DH, you'll be like a dog on heat  ....hope you dont tire him out 

mierran - is it today you have your appt? good luck!!! Glad your tum has settled a bit 

feebee - just realised you're on the other thread as well, D'oh!!!  4th Aug will be here before you know it, honestly its worth the wait, prepare to be gobsmacked hunni!!! Which hosp you attending now?

mollymittens - I was so sad to read what happened before but I'm sure everything will be just fine this time around & that little stitch will so the trick  Little Noah will be looking down & willing on his little bro/sis to grow big & strong!   Keeping you & little beanie in my  & roll on the 13th eh 

vonnie - I cant speak highly enough of GCRM, they have given me my dream!! Hope it works out for you there too. Prostap can be given at different days in your cycle depending on what protocol they put you on. Sometimes its on day 21 of your cycle and other times its between dys 1-5....they'll keep you right. It doesnt hurt that much, I've had prostap in my bum cheek & in my tummy, sting slightly but grin & bear it. Feels like a bruise for a day or 2 afterwards, you'll be fine though. Regarding appts they're usually pretty flexible other than the dys you need to have bloods done as these appts are usually before 11am so they can send them off. We had late night appts & weekend appts and could pretty much choose a time that suited so I'm sure they'll try & accomodate you.....good luck!!

mrsmac - how you getting on? hope you've had no more shooting pains!! Glad you had a scan & great news the sac is in right place....roll on your proper scan hunni!!!  Sneezing & couhing can still feel a bit delicate for me even now, suppose these weird feelings are all 'normal'.

minniemouse - so sorry things arent going great just now, me posts are allowed so you know where we are if you need to chat or get things off your chest 

have a good weekend
Mrs R xx


----------



## filskit

Aw Mrs R, what a beautiful picture - brought a wee tear to my eye. Know what you mean about the unreality of it all. I'll continue at the Royal for the rest of my pg. Glad to see you are rested and well fed - can I recommend Project Runway at noon on Virgin!!!!   Enjoy the rest of your day.

Sorry Lilith, forgot to reply - would also go with option B. Your doctors sound really thorough! Wishing you all the best  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

feebee
xx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- your photo is amazing, you must be on cloud nine! Delighted for you!

Mierran-best of luck today, hope marco can give you some proper answers!

Carrie D- It doesnt affect the list in ninewells if you go elsewhere in the meantime.



Mrs Hoopy- glad your doing ok, stay positive, your doing everything you can so    this is your time xx   

Lilith- that consultant sounds fab! I would def get the tests personally and then go for it, thats great that they can do that! sounds like they know what they are doing! best of luck  

Weecaz- best of luck for you tx   

Mrs Mac, Sadie   

Computer not working so will catch up monday when i am back at work

Love to everyone xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi just  a quick one to see how mieran got on 

mrs r great photo  

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mierran

Mrs R - that's such wonderful news.  It sounds like Junior was showing off for his mum. Are they doing the extra scans because of your endo? It's great that you'll get lots of good picys to show him/her when they're older. I bet your phone is red hot.   Have tears in my eyes looking at the piccy. Isn't it amazing.  

Misha - sorry to hear you're having such a rough time on the prostap. Roll on the 6th August and those stims. I have an emergency supply of v dark chocolate. I found at least I cant eat as much as the milk variety. 

Molly - how're you doing hon? You starting to accept it yet? I bet Noah is looking down and laughing and clapping his hands. 

Carrie - Cheers hon. you get that jump in your stomach don't you. I remember it well from the 2 yr wait at the Royal. All the letters from them ( appts to try and sort my falling apart bits from other departments) and you'd hope, then the disappointment when it's not. I hope that they get their   in gear and get through their list faster than expected. And at least there are some up sides to the attempts au naturel   and it's good   too And I don't know why you're fundraising an NHS hospital. Although with the deficit as it is .....

Cars - did you get the same letter?  

Lilith - the way I see it the more info you have the better. As far as I know you've no time issues ( you're not perimenopausal ) and what's the point in spending all the money on a cycle if there're underlying issues that mean it won't get of the ground. If they're prepared to work quickly the tests wont delay you long anyway. What does DH think? 

mrsmac - how're you getting on? I hope you're feeling less sore.     

mrs hoopy - hope you feel better with AF out of the way. Enjoy the twice weekly accupuncture. 

sillymilly - how're you doing on the prostap? 

Vonnie - I think prostap is day 1 when used to treat eg endometriosis, but day 21 for fertility treatment so you bleed afterwards , which thins down the uterine lining in preperation for stimulation. And I had it into my touche for endo , but stomach for fertility treatment.  

feebee - cheers hon. How's your tum doing? Not long now to the 4th august. And re the hayfever, may be worth checking out the electrical gadget that goes up your nose ( sorry , dont know what it's called ). One of my colleagues was v sceptical but decided to try it and was amazed. Not sure how it stands re preg but a lot of these things say ok after 1st trimester. 

Lorr - how're the canine family members getting on? And roll on the 7th - not that long now. 

caz - sorry you're having such a time of it with the prostap. Roll on the 6th

Mouse - how's Ryan getting on ? How're you bearing up?   and I hope you have a good weekend. 

Lucky, Ranweli - how're the expanding waistlines? 

Minx - how're you getting on? 

Well, the saga continues this end. 

Met with Marco. I'd emailed the Centre for Reproductive Medicine in new york who are the world authorities on DHEA and they said that there was no way it could have affected hCG. Marco accepted this, esp as I hadn't been taking since starting stims. He says my bloods indicated that it was likely that, rather than the 40 hours after hCG that most people ovulate ( why they do EC at 36 hours ) I ovulate a bit early. However he said that he couldn't comment on the search for my ovary, only that Dr Lylle was an experienced Dr etc. However when we looked at her notes ( i asked had she actually found my ovary as I'm still not convinced ) she says no follicles seen on either ovary. Pretty good considering I only have a R one. In other words - no she didn't identify the ovary, she just looked for follilces. 

Also he was very sceptical with regards to the time I went to theatre ( DP left for work at 9.15 and I was still waiting for quite a while ). He says hCG shots are staggered with the 2 women before me having theirs 30 and 60 mins before me. But that doesnt work as 1st woman should have had EC at 7 am , not sat in the waiting room till 7.40!! It was nearer 38 hours than 36 from HcG to EC. I'd always been fine with EC at 36 hours at the Royal. 

Anyway, he's going to talk to Dr Lylle as first appt for us to see her is september. However, how can she prove she looked in the right place when she obviously didn't even realise I only had 1 ovary? 

Left Marco in no doubt about the fact that we're not happy. We'll wait and see what happens. 

Anyway, sorry if I've taken a while to post. Hi to everyone I've missed. 

I hope everyone has a fabby weekend. We're supposed to have nice weather tomorrow, so I'm going to try and wage war on the weeds. However, from the cramps over the last couple of days AF will prob start, and it's always rotten after a cycle, so I may be stuck on the sofa with paracetemol and a hot water bottle. I just keep telling myself at least it's not as bad as it used to be - I can at least stand up.   Oh well, better over the weekend that next week, when I'm trying to work. Aparently I go a very interesting green colour and it clashes with our colour scheme.  

X X X


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladie,

Dear Mierran, thanks for the advice. Yes, I want the doctors to do a little bit more research before we attempt our 3rd and last ICSI. However my DH says that he does not see the point and in any case he is happy with me having donor sperm. I think he is just trying to do things easier for me. But I really want to try to have the best 3rd ICSI I can.

Now you: As you know I have had two recent events with GCRM that I am not happy with, so I support you. I think the info you got with you really helped you out to made your point.  My feeling is that GCRM is not prepared to accept that they could have done better. But you need to wait and have that other appt with the doctor that saw you on the day of EC. I guess you feel lots of frustration which does not help but you are acting and at least that makes you feel you are doing something about it. I send you all my warm hugs from warm Mexico.

Hi to everybody else!!!!

Lilith


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Thank you so much for all the good wishes.

Misha Moo/ Mrs Hoppy/ Wee Caz- Hope that your down regging is going ok. Mrs H I am so glad that af has arrived. I always feel really good when down regging and af arrives, ironic as every other time praying that it stays away.

Mrs R- loved your scan pic it brought a wee tear to my eye. I just pray that I get far enough to get the scan. Its amazing to see how much your bubba has grown since your last scan, how amazing that is happening inside you.......orry blubbing again.....

Fee bee - your first scan is a week on Tuesday...thats not long now. Mines is not till 13th Aug. Feel that its forever away......want to press a fast forward button.

Mrs Mac- when is your first scan?

Carrie - I hate waiting. People used to say to me....six months is not that long....but when you are on tis journey it seems like a life time. xx

Lilth- Go for option B. Power is knowledge. Read on another thread that The One Show are looking to follow a couples journey who are having IVF abroad and that they may fund some of the cost.

Merrian- Hope that all goes well with Dr Llyall. Glad that they know that they are not dealing with a numpty but someone who is on the ball and not intimidated by them. xx

Well I am officcially the world greatest vaginal wiper. Since having the spotting on Sat/Sun I cant stop wiping myself. It doesnt matter where I am. I was at the next sale, I hid behind a row of trousers and stuck a hanky down jeans ad wiped....nothing was there. In Asda, froxen food isle.....wiped. In friends car.....wiped. My husband says that my fingers constantly smell of fanny.....sorry tmi....i am lowering the tone. But I cant help it. Its like a tick. My mum says that I am going to get an infection. I called the Early Pregnancy unit at the QM's and spoke to them about this. I said that cant sleep, cant pooh ( scared of applying pressure) and just really nervous. As is really, really early they told me to call next week, and they may scan me before the 13th August. Fingers crossed.

Love and best wishes
x


----------



## Mrs R

morning folks 

I'm now home alone, DH is off on his best friends stag doo! I'm planning on staying at my mum & dads tonight so I get some pampering & spoiling   
was starving this morning so done the good wife thing & made him a cooked brekkie before he went....wouldnt have been as keen if I wasnt hank marvin    

molly - I'm praying too that you get to your 12wk scan which I'm sure you will   There is SUCH a difference between 7wks scan & 12wks, the growth is just unbelievable  You had me laughing with all your wiping  I was exactly the same during my 2ww and the early weeks of pregnancy  I was always diving to the loo whenever I felt a bit 'damp' with my heart in my mouth! Even checked it out in my car a few times as well how glamorous eh!  Even now I've still got a milky discharge from time to time and when I go to wipe I still brick it!!! Def ring hosp next week as if they scanned you earlier it'd be fab!!!

mierran - I'm getting the extra scans because we had TX, they dont seem bothered about my endo at all. THe southern are just starting the 20wk scan for folk who've had tx and the 32wk scan is to check baby size as allegedly tx babies tend to be lower birth weight  The text messages & emails have been flying in but its lovely! Is marco getting back to you next week after he's spoken to Helen Lyall? Hope you get to the bottom of all this, you'd think the least they'd do is offer you another shot for free eh!!

hello to everyone else 

catch up with you all again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## mollymittens

Girlies,

Can I ask another vaginal related question. Did anybody get shoting pains in vaginal area when early pregnant? I got them last time but not until further on so a wee bit concerned.

x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

so much for a lovely saturday!!

Molly - sorry hon, don't remember re early vaginal pain. And just make sure that you moisturise( i'd recommend something non-fragranced - e45 of vaseline )  and dont traumatise your sensitive bits  

Lilith - how do you feel about donor sperm?  they say up to 80% of the early embryo viability comes from the egg not sperm. Things like the endometrium could affect things whether use use Donor Sperm or not.What sort of cost are you looking at for the tests on you , and how much for those on DH?

Mrs R - it's great that they're doing extra scans because of the fertility tx. I think we need extra reassurance too. 

I don't know what to do. Got an email from Marco forwarding one from Helen Lylle saying she does know me and my anatomy well, and that her notes were a slip up. He also says that my anaesthetic notes say induction (start of anaesthetic ) at 8.45 finishing at 9.10 - quite impressive given David didn't leave for work till after 9 am ( he's going to double check what time he logged in at ) and I was still there a while after he left before getting taken to theatre. 
I suppose the question is was this accidental ( the time they expected to start ) or deliberate.At the end of the day it's my word against theirs.  They say future cycle would do EC at 34 or 35 hours not 36 ( or 37 + as it actually would have been ). 
I need to try another cycle with my eggs. I suppose the question is - do I accept GCRM made mistakes ( although they seem reluctant to admit to any ) , accept eg that Marco says he personally would do my future EC even if he wasn't scheduled on, and do earlier EC ( They have not offered any discount off future treatment)  Or do I try abroad eg Jinead in turkey. 

Anyway, going to curl up on the sofa with a mini magnum and a good book. 

I hope everyone is having a great day, despite the lack of sunshine.   

X X


----------



## mollymittens

Hi ladies on this hot afternoon,

Merrian- Hello lovely. I would push it with the GCRM to see if there is any reasonable discount that they will offer you. The fact that Marco says that would do his self next time is kind of admitting that something went wong and was covered up last time. Tell him that you will pay your drugs but not the procedure. If this doesnt work then I would go abroad. Some great stories from the Jinemed Clinic. Me and my hubby have a wee holiday home in Turkey....i love it and the people.

xx


----------



## Eeejay

Hi all
Im new here so hope its ok to post on this bit, slightly confusing!! Im on my 2ww of first ICSI treatment, just getting to grips with all the terminology and feeling brave enough to post! Going nuts and need some support from other on the 2ww.
Good luck everyone 
Eeejay x


----------



## Lilith

Hi,

Thanks to those who are giving me advices. I am still uncertain about next step.

Mierran, I totally understand you. I complained to GCRM orally and in written and I never got a small word of 'maybe we could have done better'. I have not been offered any discount for my second treatment, not even after the mistake they did with the wrong file I was sent. By the way, they have sent me the report to HFEA regarding this mistake with the files. Of course your case it is stronger than mine so you may get some discount. The only thiing I have now is a little bit more attention. Professor Fleming has been replying to my emails in which I have been telling him what the doctors say here. I have been clear at telling him that I am finding difficult to trust them again. They do not seem too worry about it, I think they have a long list of patients so one less is not a big issue. Anyway, I am still aware that the stats are on their side and we have had lots of glorious BFP in this thread.


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Molly - how's the wipe police doing?      

Eeejay - good luck on the 2ww hon. And don't worry - everyone finds it a bit confusing when they first get started. You might also want to try the peer support section and the ladies in waiting section .  

Hope everyone is enjoying the rain . My weeds are still growing and I think I've developed a slug breeding program.  

Sent Marco a 'thanks for your email' message and said I'll be in touch. Not going to rush into anything. Need to work out eg logistics and cost of treatment abroad, including the unpaid time of work. As DP said, we're best not making any decisions while angry. 

X X X


----------



## SBB

Hi- 

Have just lost the biggest post ever ARRRRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHH.

Sorry not been on. I have had bad cold and trying to get wee man into better day time routine. I am going out in Glasgow on Saturday and leaving him with daddy from 12midday till 9pm. So I think I have finally cracked a solids and sleeping routine and wee man was playing up with not eaing again. Still not teeth and has been eating better last couple of days.

mrsR- Your scan pic amazing and it is very surreal trying to believe that wee thing in tummy is doing somersaults and you can't feel it yet.

mierran- I think you should push for some kind of recompense. GRI were the same when ever I complained or questioned them they always managed to explain it away. I would ask to read your notes. No surprise to me about Dr Lyall she works at GRI and I found some of the Dr's very frustrating and quite lax in attitude. Did you get any refund from failed cycle? Your DH right though you shouldn't make decisions when you angry. Have you thought about Reprofit Clinic you can fly to Brno from Prestwick with Ryanair and it gets a good name too. Especially if you would consider DE and DH could get his head round that.

lilith- Hope you are getting some time to rest in Mexico too. I would go for option B. Get as much info as poss before spending more money.

Lorr- Glad you getting started again and won't be long till August. Wee Frank is doing fine this week and teeth haven't showed up yet. He chewing everthing he gets his hands on.

feebee- will update list. How you holding up? Not long till scan now.

Ranweli- How is the MS? When your 12week scan?

weecaz- Lovely to see you posting. Goos luck with cycle.

mrsmac- Glad you got to see sac in right place. Not long now till proper scan.

Molly- I know I found waiting for scan worse than 2ww but although you may get to see sac/s in right place it may not reassure you having an early scan. It may just make you worry more. Think carefully as it may be better to wait for your scan at 7weeks to get to see HB/s. Remember that excessive worrying is completely normal in early pregnancy and that is a good sign that your hormone levels are good. 

Lucky- Howz you? When your 12weeks scan?

Minnie- How is Ryan? Don't apologise for me posts we all need it from time to time and it can be hard to pick yourself up when you keep getting knocked down. This is a hard road and sometime you need to be selfish as it just self preservation when you get wounded. Sending you a big  .

Misha- Howz you after prostap? Not long till stimms now.

Mrs Hoopy- How are you? When do you go back to clinic to start stimms?

Cars- How are you? Wee Frank is doing fine thanks. Been a bit of a challenge with the solids and daytime feeding routine but think I have cracked it over last few days. Then it will all change again in a few weeks no doubt.

MiniM- I had thought of a clinic in Barcelona. I.M Clinic but think the have clinics all over Spain but the do get a good name.

Carrie- Wish I could wave a magic wand for you. Tell them you will sell them your raffle tickets if the bump you up the queue.

Eeejay-Welcome. We are here for you anytime. 2ww very hard. Good luck I will add you to the list.

Sorry if I have missed anyone. 

Love Sadie  

p.s fingers sore after two mamouth posts.


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Lou-e- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Prostap 12th July

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI starting July 09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield Officially PUPO.    OTD 29th July



Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone  

Sadie - hope you're recovering from your cold and raring to go for your day out on Saturday. What will the boys be up to? xx


Mierran - how are you doing? So much to think about. Have you looked into clinics abroad? What does dh think? xx


lilth - hi! I agree. No rushed decisions. Consider all options first. Hope the sun's shining for you today xx


eejay - Hi and welcome! Nearly at the end of your 2ww madness. Hope it's a lucky one for you   xx


mollymittens - our scan is next Monday, August 3rd. This is 100 times worse than 2ww. Slowly losing the plot. How are you? xx


mrs R - your scan pic is amazing!!!! So, so clear. Really chuffed for you. Did you have a nice weekend being pampered by mum and dad? xx


mrs hoopy - one more week before stimms. Bring it on! xx


cars - how are you doing? Nice weekend? xx


misha, fee-bee, carrie, minx, mouse, ranweli, lucky, lorr, weecaz - have a good week. Hope to catch up soon xx



Spent all Saturday and Sunday breaking my heart   Had (tmi) brown discharge and af cramps to lower abdomen and back that didn't leave for a minute. All pg symptoms seemed to vanish. Phoned clinic this am, convinced it was all over. Invited in for another scan. Very different pic from last Monday. There were TWO sacs. One empty   and one filled with baby and heartbeat. We are so relieved, delighted, grateful to have that little one thriving. Same time, really upset to have lost one. Was such a shock. We've still to go next Monday for official scan.   we have an uneventful week. 
MIL is starting radiotherapy this week so   all goes well for her too.


Sending love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

sorry for the lack of personals. Will be on again later.

Mrs Mac- In my last pregnancy I m/c 1 at 5wks 4days. The other baby (noah) was great. It is really strange you feel really relieved that 1 is ok and that you are still pregnant but kind of disappointed and sad that the other one didnt stay. Lots of women going through ivf seem to have this. I said a wee prayer a wee letter just from me to that wee embie that didnt survive. It seemed to help.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks 

not really very much to report from me, was at my mum & dads for the weekend since DH was away on the stag doo, had a really nice time! Just chilled out & enjoyed my mum doing the cooking which was nice for someone else to cook for me 
DH had good time at the stag, typical guys.....way too much booze & no sleep, they never learn 
He had yest off to recover but I dragged him shopping & got a wee lunch outta it 
Nothing really planned for today, mums coming over later to pay her holiday online & do some research on where she's off to so I'm gonna make her lunch 
Tomorrow I'm working & then off to the football.....I've missed the beautiful game Celtic are playing Champions league qualifier so off there straight from work  
Work again Thurs morn & acupuncture on thurs afternoon....before I know it it'll be the weekend again! 

mrs mac - do you remember the same thing happened with me hunni ?  I had brown spotting at 6w3d, same thing 2sacs but only one viable. Smaller one stopped growing at 5w6d  Its such a time of mixed emotions isnt it  I tried to focus on our healthy little bubba although it was hard to get head round the other little one as it was part of me & DH. Even at my scan last week the 2nd sac is still sitting there  So glad you got to see the little heartbeat in your strong bubba, next week's scan will be better  Roll on monday eh  Hope your MIL gets on ok as well 

mollymittens - how you keeping luvvie?

sadie - hope you've got rid of that pesky cold!! where you off to on saturday??  will you be partaking in any alcohol consumption??  have a good day when time comes!!

mierran - you're doing right thing by not making any rash decisions just now. I'd poss still push for some sort of reduced price as a way of compensation for all the stress & upset, worth a try hunni. If you dont ask you dont get

Eeejay - welcome to the thread, not long left on the 2ww, good luck!!! The last few dys are always the worst!!! Hope you get good news on OTD   

how is everyone else 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## princess30

Hi Girlies,  

How are you all? I hope every1 is well, just to update you that I have changed clinics to GCRM and I am hoping2 start end sept/oct for next ICSI feeling much stronger & hopeful once again...

Just wanted2 say hi and that mb some of u girlies we will be cycle buddies!!! 

 to alll xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmac

princess30 - lovely to see you posting on here again. Missed you    Won't be long til your treatment starts. Nearly August already xx


mrs R - I remembered you had been through the exact same thing   Such a shock isn't it? Hormones are already all over the place. Can't believe after all those bfns that both embies implanted. We are really sad about losing one but eternally grateful for this wee fighter who now has a heartbeat   Hope you enjoy the footie honey xx


mollymittens -   thanks for your post. Hope you are having a good day. How are you feeling? xx



Had quite a bizarre day. I often have to go to GRI as part of my job....long story. Anyway, popped into one of the canteens for some soup to take away for lunch. At one of the tables sitting were, Alfred and another doc from the clinic (he's got glasses, fair hair. Not sure of his name) Have to say, unnerving to see two men who have seen my "treats" in the space of 6 weeks, having lunch   



mrsmac
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
just a quickie from me tonight   just enjoyed my last bath for    a few months at least i hope  after a marthon trip to newcastle and back today for a training day   

Mrs mac this must be a horrible situation to be in so happy on one hand but having to grieve on the other i really do believe that happiness should win this one you have one great heartbeat on board which is making all your dreams come true, and will only make your wee baby all the more special for being a right wee fighter   loads of luck and   to your mil as well

mieran i really don't think the gcrm will offer you a discount as to do that will mean them admitting that something in there control went wrong what i do think is that if you trust Marco and there results then you have to go ahead with them and make sure all the way through that they are listening to you, if you don't feel comfortable or trust them anymore then you need to look for another clinic as this txt is to difficult  and hard to bear without "what ifs"   ( like i said a long drive today had a long time to think  )

Sadie hope your feeling better and looking forward to your day out hope you've got something nice planned


molly i had to laugh when i read your post maybe your DH could bottle the smell and make  a fortune  

anyway were off to the gri tomorrow for bloods and basline so hopefully will be starting stims tomorrow oh how my nerves are rattling  

hope everyone is well

Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## mrsmac

mrs hoopy - had to come back on. Didn't realise it was tomorrow you started stimms. Sending lots of     and   to you and mr h. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks mrs mac 
nervous again but    like mad  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## misha moo

just though i would pop on for 2 min and send mrs mac a wee hug   u have a strong wee bean in that tummy!

also AF has turned up to day so thats another hurdle in the tx race down, was glad at first however but the afternoon i was rolling around on the sofa just about crying.  been in lots of pain, its not something i am not used to, but this is a sore one been doped up all day with some of DH's strong painkillers and still been sore, tummy is v tender almost feels bruised. have to go for a sleepnow will catch up tomorrow XX


----------



## Mrs R

Mr & Mrs Hoopy.......good luck for GRI today!!!  

Here's to a successful cycle         

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Good luck today sending you      vibes. Going to Glasgow on Saturday at 12midday. Friend is having a head wetting for her wee girls birth. She also had fertility proplems so we really are going to celebrate. Group of us going for cocktail lessons you get to make 5 and drink them OMG I can tell a hangover coming. Then dinner and home for 10pm. Cold is a bit better today but been left with really nasty cough. Hope it clears for saturday.

Hi to everyone else need to go wee man stirring from am nap.

Love Sadie


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,

Hoe you ae all doing well. I am off to St Andrews for a couple of days. Going to rest and read some books. A wee bit nervous as tommorow will be 5w4ds the same time that lost a bean last time. PMA!

Mrs R- enjoy the footie. My dh and my daddy r going tonight!

Princess30- wishing u loads of luck at the GCRM

Mrs Mac- I was laughing when i read your last post. You leave your dignity at the door in this fertility game. I couldnt count the number of health care professionals that have seen my moses.

Mrs Hoppy- cant believe that you are going to be stimng already

Mishamoo- not long till your stimms start.

Sadie- Have a moqhitto for me please.

Maid Merrian- sending u a big hug.

xx


----------



## Cars

Mr and Mrs Hoopy- The very best of luck today      

MrsMac-Sorry to hear the loss of one of your little beans    

Molly mittens -enjoy your wee break in St Andrews

Sadie- Saturday sounds fab- where can you get cocktail lessons, let us know if it was any good?   

love to everyone xx


----------



## hoopy74

aye that's me + mrs hoopy up and running again, starts her jags tomorrow so here goes       4th time lucky we hope

mrs hoopy backshift today, no doubt she will be on tomorrow, thanks for support x


----------



## weecaz

Good evenning everyone, just jumped on quick as I have got laptop to myself

Canny believe how fast this thread is moving these days soooo many posts.

Great news Hoopy's, good luck with the stimming...   it's your time plenty of   and  

Molly mittens try and relax and like you said plenty PMA.

Aww Misha... know how you feel it's rubbush.  My AF came on Monday afternoon and I'm glad it's here but it has really knocked the stuffing out of me !!  Roll on the 6 August and the next step x

Princess... Hi, good luck with your treatment.

Hi to everyone else  xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. 

Sadie - Glad your cold is improving. I hope you have a blast on sat, and enjoy your cocktails. 
DP wants another go with my eggs as he feels we still have a chance there. He says if I force him into a decision re DE at the mo the answer will be no and we'd split up as he knows how upset I'd be. So we try another cycle with my eggs, even tho I'm losing hope. I said I can't keep going like this tho. That's 3 cycles ( 1 cancelled, 1 1 egg no embys then this one where I'd already ovulated ) without even getting to the 2ww. I cant keep putting myself through this physically emotionally or mentally. He says he might be able to get his head around it once he feels there's no hope with my eggs. I'll just have to wait and see. He says adoption is a no no. 

mrsmac - glad you've got a heart beat. sorry your second emby couldn't make it. Keeping fingers crossed all goes well. good luck for next mon, and your MIL with her chemo. 

Mrs r - good luck with your needles tomorrow. Glad you had a nice break at your Mum and Dad's . Hope all going well, and your wee bubba is gowing strongly. 

Mrs Hoopy / mr H - excellent news. When's your 1st scan. 

Lucky - How's the extension getting on? Hope you're doing well.  

Ranweli - How're you doing. 

princess - good luck. Glad you got some good   here's keeping fingers crossed. 

Lillith - how's mexico ? better weather than here. 

misha - hope your tum's feeling a bit better. When do you start stims? 

miniminx - how're you getting on? 

Minimouse - how's things for you hon? How's Ryan? 

Lorr - how're you doing? 

molly -keeping fingers crossed tomorrow passes without stress. Enjoy yourself in St Andrews. Hope wipe patrol stays neg.  

Caz - good luck for the 6th 

fee-bee - not long now till your scan

Well, think we're going to stick with GCRM. Am tempted to go abroad but altho treatment cheaper, by the time we add together unpaid leave for me and flights and eg eating out it looks like being a lot more. Also I'm a bit concerned re language - done some investigation on international threads and it seems that it can be an issue. I've got such a unique way of responding to drugs( that's putting it nicely ) that it's difficult sometimes to get people to listen to me when english is their first language  I'm also hoping that GCRM will be more attentive, as Lillith says. We did get some money back from them as we got no eggs - they have a standard refund policy. To be honest feeling a bit as if it doesn't matter where we go as it's likely to be a disaster wherever. Having probs keeping that PMA at the moment. 

I've had a really grotty few days.AF arrives with a vengence.  Had to come home from work mon and tues as was a nice apple white colour, v dizzy, severe pain etc etc. The joys of stage 4 endometriosis. It is always an absolute nightmare after treatment. Next time I may just have to take the time off work and morphine myself up. But then I'd have to take it as unpaid leave. At least I was off today anyway as working Fri and the weekend. In at 8.30 tomorrow, but at least my chances of being sick on anyone are reduced.  

I hope everyone has a great rest of the week, and good luck to those getting scanned over the next wee while. 
   to everyone and  keeping fingers crossed all goes well for all our BFPs. 

I'll try and get myself feeling a bit more hopeful soon. 

X X


----------



## filskit

Aw Mierran, you're really going through the mill just now. I really feel for you. Remember I told you what happened with my first tx up in Aberdeen - what had happened to you is 100x worse. Its a shame DH is so against DE. During my twenties I was completely against the idea of using DE, and had reconciled myself to never having a child, but now I'm actually pg, couldn't love it any more than I do. Take care of yourself anyhoo  
mrsmac - so happy you've seen the heartbeat. All the best for Monday, and hope MIL gets on fine with her chemo
Mrs R - I saw Ruth during my first tx. Really nice woman - ended up thinking £37 for quarter of an hour acupuncture was a bit steep tho. By the time I'd driven home was all stressed again  
Mollymitten - hope St Andrews is lovely and relaxing and you've a stress-free time. Keep up the PMA

Well, confession time, I am one of the few sad people still watching BB (first time in years, admittedly). Its coming on now, must dash (Takes my mind off next Tuesday's scan anyway. Very nervous)

Hi to everyone else

feebee
xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mierran- Glad you have talked and made a decision it got to be right for both of you. Adoption not for everyone and we didn't want to go that route either. Just make sure GCRM listen and ask them if there is anything else they think you should be doing. Am glad you got some of your money back I was sure that I had read they had some kind of refund policy if you didn't get EC. AF a right pain especially after treatment. Think it makes it all final too and that can be hard to deal with. Just give yourself some time and do something nice for yourself as a treat.

Cars- Cocktail lessons are at Bar Budda. Should be fun will keep you posted.

Mollym- Have a good break and relax. Will have a drink for you. 

MrsR- Njoy the footie. I am off to Glasgow to Bar Budda cocktail lesson here I come. Ouch hangover on Sunday. Just hope my boy okay for his dad.

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Glad all set to go.          4th time lucky.

Right hello everyone else am off for a bath. Wee Frank jnr or fat boy slim as I have renamed him today has gone from 12lbs 6.5 to 13lbs 10 in 3 weeks. Must be doing something right.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hi!  

Sadie - your girlie day sounds magic. Need to let me know the secret of a perfect cosmo. Hope you have a great time xx


fee-bee - thanks, honey. Can't wait to hear how Tuesday goes. What a milestone. Want lots of details. How are you feeling? xx


mierran - glad to hear you got some money back from gcrm. Your poor body has been through the mill. AF after treatment is a real nasty   xx


weecaz - one week tomorrow. Not long now xx


mr hoopy - great news. Happy jabbing. Hope all goes well for you both. When are you back at clinic for scan and bloods? xx


cars - thanks for thinking of us. What's happening with you?   xx


mollymittens -     Hope you enjoy your break away. be good to yourself. Friday will be another milestone   xx


misha moo - hope AF has eased up      that'll be the last one for a long time    Thanks for the hug. They do help   xx


Hi to everyone else  



We're going away for a few days too. Leaving Friday morning, back Sunday pm. My oldest cousin is getting married near London, so we're off to the wedding and staying in a nice hotel for two nights. Might as well make the most of it. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
just a quick post from me,sorry ive not been on so much m/s is still around so my days are either spent being sick or sleeping,  ,sorry for tmi!!!!,
we have our 12 week scan tomorrow,and we are so excited to see our wee baby again,    ,hope he/she is still growing strong,i will be on asap to update you all and hopefully get some personals done,

speak soon,love and hugs to you all,you are all in my thoughts,    

love ranweli xxxx


----------



## snzk

hi girls,
raniwell - good luck for your scan today.....    

mrsmac - hope you are keeping well. enjoy your weekend away. Hope the weather is nice   How is your ML getting on?

Cars - look forward to hearing about your cocktail lesson...have fun...

Mierran - was glad to read your post and that is great you and DP are going to try again. I understand his thoughts and in sense it is the same for me & DH if we used DS. Hoping that you both regain your     very soon. xxx

Sadie - glad to hear wee Frank is coming on great.  

Lilith - how are you doing? hope you are progressing okay and enjoying some nice weather.

I am heading home to have a relaxing afternoon ..... take care all and catch up later


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thanks for the support and    as mr h said all went well womb nice and thin and a few follies kicking around in both ovaries so everything crossed and getting my knee pads ready for all the prayers  

mieran what a nightmare your having hope you feel better soon and had a nice day off

ranweli how was your scan got more piccies

sadie cocktail lessons ive been looking for something like that all my life  hope you have  agreat day sampling  what  a difference  a few weeks make frank junior will wontbe junior for long   

molly godd luck tomorrow you must be so excited


misha when do you start your stims


weecaz not long now mrs 

mrss r thanks for the prayers keeep them up please will really  need them 

anyway sorry for anyone ive missed hope everyone is well
mrs hopy


----------



## SBB

Hi

mrsmac- Sorry I meant to say great that you have one wee baby on board and sorry to here other one didn't make it. It must be a strange thought. Hope you have a good weekend and I will try not to get too drunk and embarrass my self. 

Mrs Hoopy-         I will do lots of bending the knee if you promise to stay positive and get lots of rest. Will keep you posted on night out. Thanks for making me laugh wi your comments on Frank jnr.

Ranweli- How was scan?

Hi to everyone

Love Sadie


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,

our scan was amazing,the wee one was so active,midwife said we have a future dancer in there  and we were truly spoilt and got 5 piccies,all wee bit different,he/she is measuring at 49mm and due date been put back couple of days now a valentines baby,  ,got another shock aswell i have lost 10lbs in 4 weeks from the sickness but midwife said not to worry as the wee one will not be affected, thankyou for the messages,iam so tired tonight,think its a mixture of excitement today and the norm tiredness, will be on to do personals soon, 

love ranweli xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi girls

just a wee quick one from me tonight, thankfully Af pains have started to ease off, i have had bad periods before and been miserable but it has been so bad if i didn't know any better i would have thought i was having a miscarrage, it was smiler to what i experienced before  anyway got the gri next thur for scan, all going well i should be the menoupr queen shortly after that 

*Ranweli*- glad that everyting was ok with scan and that u got a few sneaky pic extra! hope ur feeling better soon 
*Sadie-* Whats that wee one of your been up to now 
*Mrs hoopy*- i am not far behind you now, i felt last time that onced the stims started it all happened quite quickly  sending u  and also some to Mr H  for his team as my DH went to the game last nite and was disappointed with the bhoys!
*Mrs mac*- hope you enjoy the wedding, i love weddings i am going to my cuz a wk on sat, cant wait! have u seen that new programme on living t.v called 4 weddings? its kinda like a wedding day version of 'come dine with me' quite funny   
*Fee bee*- why dont you ditch the big brother rubbish and watch the wedding programme 
*Merian*- that's sensable that u have added up all the hidden costs of tx abroad, and i am sure that the grcm will be on giving u a little extra attention on the next occasion. hope ur feeling a bit brighter have a big FF hug 

everyone else nite nite MISHA X


----------



## Mrs R

had a busy week but I'm now off til Tues 

this is gonna be a quick post cos I'm out fpr lunch with my M&D today so need to go get ready..... but...

Did any of the new mums or preggie ladies find it a bit sore when coughing or sneezing??   .....not sure if things are stretching & when I cough or sneeze I'm jerking too much or if its cause my ovaries are still enlarged from treatment! Its not agony just uncomfortable for a few seconds!! 

I'm actually feeling a bit more energised as well this week which has been good, the afternoon tiredness seems to be improving & touch wood the nausea has gone (((I think!!))) 
As of today I've had to leave all of my 'normal' jeans behind & moev into Maternity ones! My last pair of normal jeans were cutting me in two yest after sitting for a while so bring on the big elasticated ones!!!!! 

I've been having sneaky peeks online at Prams and Nursery things ....still feel I'm a bit too early with this but I've saw a stunning pram I love!!!!!!   

Well I've babbled on enough about me...........promise personals next time 

before I go Ranweli fab news about the scan  so pleased all is well with little one  hope you start feeling better real soon hunni

Hoopies - you're on the road again  My prayers have upped a gear now   

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

Just a wee quick post to wish you all well and let you know I'm still kicking about.  Have had to completely distance myself from FF as tx was taking over my life and was all I could think about so sitting for hours on computer wasn't doing me any good!  Have now got a ******** obsession instead!  

Had the best long weekend in the sun with my friend a few weeks ago and it was the best thing I could've done.  She knows nothing about tx and we spent the whole weekend sunbathing and drinking which was just what I needed to relax and get a bit of myself back.  Was at the stage I didn't really feel like me anymore and was so miserable.  Anyway much better now - no need for counselling after all - seems all I needed was bucketloads of vodka!   

Still no plans for future tx. Will probably give it another go but not for a while.  

Probably won't be back on here for a while so hope everyone is well.  

Mierran - Pleased you've made a decision and hope GCRM do a bit better by you next time.  

Mrs Hoopy - Best of luck for tx. Hope it's 4th time lucky for you both!  

Lots of love to Mrs R, Lucky, Ranweli and all the other mum's to be.    

And lots of love to evreyone else too!

Jen xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

knock knock anyone  about  

jen really good to hear from and so glad you enjoyed your holiday its good to remember who we were before all this good luck with what ever you deceide to do in the future  

ranweli 5 piccies you must havea right wee album going now 

hope everyone else is doing ok unsual for everyone to be so quiet on hear

well were off to prestwick airport to deliver mmy mum and dad who are to rome to ask the pope in person to get praying   then wre off out some where nice down there for some dinner

hope everyone is up to nice things this weekend
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Mrs R

just checking in on all you lovely ladies but you've all been quiet.....what u all up to eh?? 

well yesterday I ended up turning into a right moody cow  Just one of those days where every little thing really annoyed me & I had to have a good moan about it all......poor DH & my parents got the brunt of it all  I'm calmer & nicer today though  We went over to Mamas & Papas at the Fort today before we went to the football, getting DH interested in things which is great 

I'll put my 12wk bump pic below from last week.......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Mrs Hoopy - I'm sure your M&D's prayers will all be answered this time luv  Cant get much higher in line eh  Hope you's find somewhere nice to eat, when I'm collecting or taking folk to Prestwick airport we always end up in the Wheatsheaf Inn in Symington.....delish!!!! Hows the jabbing going


Jen - take as much time as you need hunni, you know where we all are when you're ready!  Ooooh another ******** addict....me too   Glad you'd a lovely time in the sunshine....now sunshine and Vodka....you are making me very jealous!!   

catch up soon folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,

Been away for a few days but dont think that I have missed much you are all so quiet. 

This is another "me" post. Sorry for the lack of personals. I hope u are all well and having a fab weekend. 
Well I am a bit of a werck. Went toi the loo this morning and I swear there was a hint of pink/brown on the loo roll. Nothing since. I am scared stiff. I was supposed to go out with friends for lunch but cancelled as was too worried. I wish I could fast forward till my scan. 
xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, hope you've all had a good weekend. 

Feebee -  I think once it's in you, it's yours. It's your energy that feeds it, your heartbeat it hears, your hormones that effect developement. I just cant get him to see it that way at the moment. Good luck for Tues. 
I see Maureen at Natural Health Centre. £40 for initial 1 hr consult then £35 per 45 min sesion.  I find it theraputic to have someone who knows about fertility probs to speak to who isn't directly involved. 

Sadie - Cheers hon. I wouldnt mind adopting, but DP very not keen.Glad Fat Boy Slim thriving   How was the hangover ? 

mrsmac - how was London and the wedding? Hope your wee pip enjoyed the flight. How's your MIL doing? 

Lorr - good luck for Tues. 

Mrs H / Mr H - keeping fingers crossed that you get lots of nice follies on that scan. I hope you found somewhere nice to eat out last night, and your M+D's flight went well. 

Misha - good luck for your scan on the 6th. Sorry you're having such a rotton time of it with that old witch.

Mrs R - glad you're feeling a bit better in yourself. How're the mood swings going? How're you finding those maternity clothes for comfort and style? That's quite an impressive bump you've got there

ranweli - glad the scan went well. how're you finding maternity wear? 

Jen - glad the voddy helped 

weecaz - good luck for thurs

Cars - how're you doing

Carrie - how's things for you? 

Molly - hope all ok hon. The last thing you need after last time is more stress. Roll on that scan. Is it worth giving the Royal a phone and speaking to them? They may do more hCG bloods.  

Well, had a v busy weekend at work. Roll on Friday - I'm off next weekend. DP going down to a stag night on sat so will be on my own - again. Oh well - maybe I will be able to actually do some weeding this time. 

Trying to keep positive. Getting lots of feline cuddles at the moment - they've an amazing 6th sense sometimes. I hate to think what state I'd be in without them. 

I hope everyone has a good week.     

I hope everyone who's getting scans gets good results, that those injecting respond well, and that all our pregnant ladies continue to bloom. 

X X


----------



## misha moo

Evening everyone

The thread is so quiet, not like us at all!  

Well i think i have slowly been going off my head the last few days,  had a terrible AF still feel bad, even though the bleeding has been away since Thur i am still in a bit of pain and cramping and my back feels sore. I have also done a number of silly things like almost fill my car with diesel tonight instead of petrol, and on the way home from work on sat nite i walked all they way to the car park before i realised it was a saturday and that means that i have to use another place to park and that was the reason that my car was no where to be seen!!! also on sat i had a prob at work and when i was given a method of fixing it by a colleague i  just couldn't understand what she was saying, it was as if she was talking another language. Thats been a bit scary, cause tonight i was genuinely standing in the petrol station and for a good minute or so like a nutter, i just couldn't think, feel my head is cloudy. I also have been major crabit to DH, had the urge to smash a few things and also had a wee cry, within the space of about 20mins, i am now in sitting hear with what feels like bloated ovaries, a face full of spots (which i never have) and i am eating a twirl and asking DH for some of his chocolate, i just haven't had that release that u get when u take a period, still feel fat and bloated with the urge to throw a few punches!!!! so sorry for ranting but i don't know why i should still be feeling like this has anyone else been like this on postap before, i felt fine last time


----------



## Lilith

Hi,

Misha: Poor you, its sounds like you did not have the greatest weekend in your life. I sometimes do silly things like those you are telling us about. I hope all these weird things you are doing vanish with a new week.

Mierran: Happy to hear you guys are going to try again.

Now me and Mexico: I am becoming an activist on fertility issues here. The first thing we will do is to stop some institutions to require couples to be catholic to be able to adopt. I could not believe these institutions had this stupid rule because according to the Constitution we live in a laic country, so it is out of the law what they do. Also, you won't believe this but a clinic here sent me its prices in American dollars!!! We use Mexican pesos!!! The ICSI costs 7500 dollars (no previous tests or appts included). So, fertility treatments here are for the rich (10% of the citizens). Many couples work months just to be able to pay an appt to find out what the problem is. Then, a single cycle is never going to happen to them. Ok, ladies I hope my words of complain make you feel better because you face fertility in much better conditions than other places in the world. Yes, I love the UK so much!!!! but I am still Mexican so I hope I can help a little bit here.

Good luck to everybody!!! Hope the prostap girls are doing fine.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
   Sorry to crash your thread after such a long time but just wanted to let u all know that we had a beautiful baby boy delivered by em c/s on wednesday 29/07/09 at 12.58, 2 weeks early weighing, 7lb 8oz. Mummy and daddy are delighted and big brother a bit miffed as was hoping for a dinosaur!!!
Pics to follow.... love to u all
Lxxxxx


----------



## buster24

hi hope all is well here is some pics of the twinkles
































well back to work tonight i am dreading it, but needs must
love kim xx


----------



## mrsmac

Kim - you must be proud as punch. They are adorable. Hope work goes in quickly for you   xx


lou-e -         Look forrward to seeing pics xx


mierran - wedding was good. Was a hectic weekend. We drove down. Didn't want to risk flying. Home last night. Always nice to get away but lovely to get home. MIL starts radio in a few weeks. She's still a bit tender but recovering well. What's happening with you this week? xx


mrs R - your bump looks lovely xx


mrs hoopy - how's stimms going? xx


misha moo - how are you today honey? Hope you're feeling better. Haven't seen the wedding prog. Sounds quite funny. Will watch out for it. Where's your cousin's wedding? xx



Had official scan today. We're 7w3d. Baby mac is measuring 7w5d with edd March 17th, St Paddy's Day. Cool! Dh and I are very emotional. Keep looking at photo. Lovely day. Need to phone for GP app and take it from there. Have been officially discharged from clinic. Feels like graduation day.


mrsmac
x


----------



## Mrs R

hello

Mrs Mac - wonderful news hunni!!!! Its such a high after a scan isnt it!!!!  Wait til your 12wk one!!  how was your weekend away??

Kim - what gorgeous babies sweetheart! How they both doing? Bet you're dreading work again  What you doing about childcare etc?  

lilith - good luck on your quest over there hunni 

lou-e .....delighted to hear of your little boys safe arrival!!!    Congratulations, hope you're all settling into life wit your new addition 

misha - I was on zoladex for 4mths before my last TX & I have to say the feelings you described I had while on Zoladex. I was always fine on prostap but Zoladex made me real moody, emotional & at times like I'd a hangover head. Also developed a real sweet tooth on it which is soooo not me, big hugs hunni    Good luck for thurs 

mierran - I've been calm since fri evening  so long may it continue!!!! As for maternity clothes all I've bought is 1pair of mat jeans which I'm not overly fussed on  they adjust at the sides but I cant get a happy medium - on one setting they're too tight & if I move them out one they slide down a bit when moving about Tried on other stuff but feel it all looks like potato sacks, may jst buy tops in bigger sizes. Enjoy your weekend of....roll on fri eh!!! 

mollymittens - how you doing hunni? thinking of you loads 

hoopies - cant be that far away from your progress scan now??  good luck!!!   Did you have a nice meal out the other day?

ranweli - how u feeling hunni??

sadie - how was the cocktail lessons?? I was so jealous, Kir Royales & Woo Woos are my fave!!  Was little Frank good for his dad?

feebee - good luck for tues scan  

bye for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lou-e- Congrats that is wonderful news. Does he have a name yet?                          Will update the list. Post a pic when you can.

MrsR- What a bump you have? It fab to see getting a pregnant shape but the clothes are a nightmare. The best jeans I had were from Next. But I had to buuy a size smaller than I actually was. The ones with the band that comes over the bump are the comfiest.

mrsmac- Glad you had a great weekend. Hope your MIL treatment passes quickly. 

Mrs Hoopy- Hows the jabs going?

MishaM- You sound like you having a bit trip on the prostap unfortunately no-one knows how they will react each time and maybe it just having more of an effect this time as your body will have quickly recognised it from last time. Don't beat yourself up am sure you haven't been as bad as youthink you have been. Try to do something to relax. Go for massage I found that helped me. 

Mierran- I was so sensible and came home after the minibus brought us back from Glasgow at 10pm. We had been up there since 12midday so I had quite enough to drink. 5 cocktails later a few shot and cider and sparkling wine. You can guess was none too fresh on Sunday but DH did a sterling job of the wee man and even got up with him on Sunday to let me have long lie in. Feel tired today though.

MollyM- Are you still on progesterone pessaries or the gel? You get hormonal changes in the cervix and this can cause pinkie staining or it could be late implantation. If you have had no major cramps with it as in AF type pains I think you should be okay but best to check with the clinic if you are worried.

Lilith- Sounds like a right place. So sad for the infertile folk in Mexico and suppose we are very lucky to get NHS treatment even if it is a bit of a postcode lottery. 

Kim- Have posted on Ayrshire thread. But good luck.

Have to go to see to tatties.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -    Born 29/07/09

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  Prostap 12th July

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI starting July 09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield Officially PUPO.    OTD 29th July



Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hiya there ladies, sorry been such a long time since last post, been a very busy bee, with work and Innes. I am always popping on and reading at work. Just wanted to say a big congrats to Lou-e on the birth of your baby boy! Well done!            

Also, Mrs R, you must be so happy! Your wee bambino in there will be growing well.

I can't believe how many ladies have postives! fantastic! Never a day goes by when we take our miracle boy Innes for granted. It was his first birthday on sunday and we had a lovely garden party and his guest of honour was Oliver, tashia's wee boy born also on the 29th July. it was just lovely to see them both playing away. After all the struggles to get them its so all worth it and sooooooooooooooooooooo much fun.  He got his firsy shoes yesterday and I couldn't help hysterics when the cheesy watsit snack box was launched into mid air and landed on the nice sales assistants head covering her with orange crumbs!!!! Priceless.

Sadie glad you had a good nite out. Hope your wee man is coming on well. For teething have you heard of amber teething necklaces? Fab! Innes wears it 24/7 (at nite on his foot and day on his neck) really helps.

Must get back to work! Good luck to everyone else too and I am always reading 


x love jules


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Merrian- I love my cats too. They seem to know when i need a little cuddle. Hope that you are ok...u have been through so much this last few weeks.

Misha moo- downregging makes me mental. I was alot worse this cycle than last cycle. Dont know if the body knows what to expect the second time round so rebels........not long till stimming and then u should feel semi-normal again.

Lilth- I thought things had changed in Mexico since the days of Oscar Romero, but the people still seem to be exploited unless they are rich.

Lou-e- congrats on your baby boy

Buster24- your babies are gorgeous

Mrs Mac- so glad that scan went well. You can see that it is real now.

Mrs R- I got loads of maternity gear last year from a shop called prememan in ek town centre next to debenhams. They had loads of choice.

Sadie- Glad that you had a good night out. I am on Prog Pessaries till 12 weeks.

Julietta- Hi xx

Well no more spotting. Scared stiff. Not going to call the hospital unless starts again. I am 6 wees and 2 days. Each day is a bonus.

xx


----------



## snzk

hey girls,
hope you are all doing okay.
*mollym* - hope you are okay, you are doing great so far but if you are so worried, call them...thats what they are there for .. 
*jules* - always good to read a success story...hope Innes is doing well.
*Sadie* - hope you are doing okay. I am preparing myself to turn into a phsyco on friday after prostap. Fingers crossed it is 2nd lucky. Glad to hear you enjoyed the cocktails.
*lou-e*  congratulations. !!!!
*mrsmac* - great to hear your scan went well. 
*Mierran* - how are you?
*mrs r* - way to go....what a bump... hope you are keeping well.

as usual, working too hard so have to go. catch up with you all later.


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
lou e congratulations mrs      you both must be over the moon  

mrs r what a bump  looking swell though 

sadie glad you had a good time on your night out and head wasnt to bad on sunday ay least your dh had frank so you could enjoy the aftermath   

mrs mac great news on your scan that must have put your mind at ease when will you start telling people

molly if in doubt get on the phone mrs it will put your mind at rest no point in worrying for worrying sakes(listen to me   )

kim hope work wasnt to bad are you back full time

misha down regging is  a nightmare  ive been patting myself on the back for 3wks saying how great accupunture is and what adifference it made when mrh says ive still been a nightmare (but better than last time he said when i came after hin   )

anyaway jabs not to bad feel all bloated at the moment which is good something going on in there 

anyway hope everyone else is well

mrs hoopyxx


----------



## filskit

Hey folks - quick update before I go and forage in kitchen for something to nibble. We'd our twelve week scan today, and the EDD was only out by 2 days. The PRM was really busy, spent more time waiting to be seen than actually being seen (if that makes sense   )

Well......all is splendid! Critter was very active, looked like he had a big scowl on his face about being prodded (just like his Dad!! Dunno, but we both feel it is a boy, which is ironic since we have got a girl's name planned but no boy names). Midwife said all indicators were spot on, and they would consider this a pregnancy just like any 'normal' pregnancy ie. not high risk. Very very relieved and happy. Have decided not to get any other tests or scans done, only the detailed anomoly scan at 20 weeks. 

Mierran - so pleased to see you posting. I was hoping I hadn't offended you - sometimes its hard to convey what you mean on an internet forum - the subtle nuances which are used during conversation are lost. As long as you and DH are happy, that's the main thing.    to you both.

Mrs Hoopy - wishing you all the best. Mr H sounds like he's being cheeky  

snzk - all the best for Friday, I'm sure this will be your time  

mrsmac - fantastic news on your scan

mollymittens - take care and try to stop stressing. I'm officially off the pessaries now - they are such a scunner at times aren't they?

Buster 24 -  what beautiful babies you've got there  

lou-e - congrats on your  . So chuffed for you

Sadie - yum cocktails!! I love mohitos, have forgotten what alcohol tastes like now, used to really love my wine as well!

Best wishes to everyone else 

feebee
xx


----------



## hoopy74

for the record mrs hoopy done brilliant                


previously       

in all seriousness like most hubbies very proud of our wifes, no idea what you ladies go thru but know its hell.

take care x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MollyM- The progesterone can irritate the cervix and this can cause pink staining. No more is a good sign.

snzk- Good luck with prostap in Friday hope it doesn't send you too  .

Mrs Hoopy- Glad you been okay and sound like Mr H has been his usual supportive self you so lucky.

fee- So glad scan went well. I knew at 12wk scan it was a boy just something to do with his jaw line that made me think it was a boys face.

jules- Where has the time gone!!!!! Happy Birthday to Innes. I go back to work on 02/11 aaarrrrrggggghhhh. Still a wee bit away though. Glad you doing fine. Thanks for the teething tip I will get some. Good you saw Oliver. Howz Tashia?

Need to go.

Love Sadie


----------



## misha moo

hey everyone its just me again moaning!!!  

just a quick question as i will be on to do personals later. As u all know i am down reg at the mo and going mental, sunday i felt like sticking my head out the window, anyway took my AF last tue's and it was v painful, finished on thu/fri, however on sunday my mood was low and i was still having a lot of cramp's and back pain. Today i work i started bleeding again, and have now got cramp again! also (T.M.I warning) inside my lady bits feel v sore and raw as if i have had a very badly performed smear test done!! feels like i have been scratched to bits inside.   Don't wanna be a baby but i am beginning to think i might mention it at scan on thur, do any u guys think there could be something not right with my down reg?? or has anyone else had similar symptoms before.

Thanks ladies i know u will have some wisdom for me


----------



## SBB

Hi

Misha- I think that when you have prostap you can bleed on/off. Also it can dry membranes but just make sure you don't have thrush or anything as you wouldn't want anything to affect chances of treatment working. I would mention it even if it may mean cycle being cancelled as you wouldn't want to waste a chance.

Love Sadie


----------



## mollymittens

Hi girlies,

Cant sleep. Knackered. Been counting sheep for ages.

Misha- I bleed really heavy when downregging. In fact was still bleeding a little when started stimms. If however u r sore let them know. Cycles are too precious to let anything go wrong. They dont count the down reg as a cycle if u dont get to stimm stage. U may have a wee uti or infection that they can sort with antibiotics. Fingers crossed is all ok. xx

snzk- I am praying that this second time works for you.xx

Mrs Hoppy-glad that the stimming going well. What a supportive dh u have.xx

Fee-bee- Brilliant news on scan. I knew last time I was having a boy. All the indicator test said it was a girl but I knew.

Well I had an appointment at QM in epu booked for thurs.  I cancelled it as will only be 6 weeks and 4 days and they will have to use dildo cam. They told me that if I wait till Monday when I am 7 weeks they can do tummy scan although not always as clear. I am just too scared to let them put something in vagina because of dodgy cervix. The hospital said that I am being really sensible. Going away with dh for weekend to take mind off of things.

xx


----------



## spooq

Hi Ladies,

I'll be joining the TX madness again very soon. DH and I got a letter from GRI confirming that we've just to phone when I next get a period to book our treatment. We've also got an appointment with one of the consultants on 11th September to discuss our last and next cycles. Feeling really nervous as its taken so long to feel like we're ready to go again but I keep thinking that we can't put it off forever. I am getting on in age now! Anyway, we're off to Texas on Saturday for a fortnight first. Then we'll come back after indulging too much and go back on the health kick.

Speak soon, take care  

Suzi


----------



## Julietta

Hiya girlies, just to say a big hello again and good luck to suzi.  

Sadie, Tashia is doing very well indeed and Ollie is just wonderful wee man. Hope Tashia doesn't mind me saying that she is just having a wee break from the site for a while and am sure will pop on again in the future. Was just lovely to see the boys together. Innes is cutting back teeth at the moment and the necklace is great, he only squeaked a few times the other nite, and apart from that he has no other teething symptoms at all! (no drooling, sore bum.....).  Thats not long till you start work, but I am sure you will be fine. How many days you working I am doing tues till fri, 4 days, but if you get super organised it can work out fine . I do all my housework sat am and the rest of sat sun and mon is ALL for the wee man! In my work time I do a long lunch on a wed so do a quick gym workout. Its all about getting a balance. I enjoy it and Innes gets to play with daddy all day friday and granny tues to thurs ( we are in the process of ditching her though as she has to stay 2 nites a week, no fun to have your mum in law!!!, among other probs) I am hoping to find a childminder so Innes can have a few wee pals to play with. Anyway good luck for when you start.

Be in touch soon

love jules


----------



## buster24

hi all well i have just about survived my 1st 2 nights back at work, mind you not sure if my patients have survived having my mushy brain looking after them    . I so wish i could afford to work just 2 nights, but since we spent 30k to get the kray twins then i must pay for them now hehe, so i need to work the 3 shifts per week, i am working them round DHs shifts as they work set shifts, he works in psychy, so we are really not going to see much of each other, 1st night wee hollie was up for him every single hour during the night, but she appeared to be bit better last night, so fingers crossed she doesnt miss me to much, wee shaun has been ok,
why do we need to work its just not fair.
hope everyone is doing well, better go DH has them at tesco omg, he will be pulling his hair out
kim xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG, 
Thanks for all your best wishes and messages, unfortunately i am completely c**p with computers and not getting it together to upload some pics, will ask my hubby to do itin the next few days. 
I'm sorry that i don't have a chance to post much but the days and weeks just fly by and am sure will have even less time now with 2 to look after   
Our baby is called Euan and i cannot believe how lucky we are to have 2 beautiful healthy children, I truely thought that sometimes we were going never going to have any children and then after Alex  we thought that maybe we were just being greedy to ask for another and there were many times when i felt like saying enough....so hold onto that and keep positive girls and just believe that if u keep going you will achieve your dreams. My dh used to keep quoting the stats at me and saying it works for 1/3 1/4, its just not our time but it will be soon     
Speak soon
Lxxx
Just seen that tashia's wee one is the 29th of July too  , a lucky day   My boys are the 29th and 31st of July x


----------



## snzk

hi girls,

well, thats us on the rollercoaster ride again. Had the prostap injection this morning, felt dizzy as before but didnt totally faint so that was a surprise... DP has accepted to work overtime this weekend...haha...I guess he knows the moods are just round the corner...
Just waiting on    to arrive now. 

Lou-e  - hope Euan is doing well and his big brother is happier with his wee brother and not too disappointed he isn't a dinosaur !!.lol  

buster24 - hope you aren't too tired after being back at work. I bet DH is a lot more knacked than you after his outing to Tesco... 

Jules - hope you are well. it does sound like you are super organised. Good luck with finding a childminder and Innes makes some wee pals soon.  

Suzi - good luck when your tx starts. Hope you both have a fab time in Texas.  

Molly - thanks for good wishes. got on fine today, will turn into the prostap psycho shortly...lol - hope you have a good weekend away.  

Sadie - thanks for good wishes. everything okay, hoping not to be as   as last time... 

Misha - did you call the clinic? are you any better today?

Feebee - how'd you get on at scan?

Mrs hoppy - how's the stimms going now?

Mrsmac - how are you?

mierran - how are you?

Lilith - anything new happening in Mexico with your enquiries?

Raniwell - how are you ?

take care all


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
my god everyone been very quiet this week  
well had our scan today and have ec on monday  got loads of follies ranging from 12mm to 20mm but my womb linning only at 8.4  wee bit concerned about that as usaually about 9.6 but nurse said it was nice and defo thick enough  anyone got any suggesstions on how to thicken it up on milk/protein/pineapplejuice and brazil nuts at the moment 

snzk welcome to the roller coaster mrs i am sure your no where near as bad as me on prostap imagine the hulk and taz all rolled into one and you have me on a good day  

feebee how awas your scan

kim arghh work but the upside is dh doing the tesco run   hope you get into the awing of it soon 

lou-e what  a great name strong and will know his own mind 

hope everyone is ok and enjoying the change in weather
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## SBB

hi

just a quickie.

mrshoopy- my lining was only 7.2. gri anything over 6.0 thick enough but most other clinics over 8.0 is perfect. remember you still got few more days to go and after et progesterone will thicken it even more. hot water bottle on tum should help but not too warm and def not after ec, et. sounds like good lot of follies fingers crossed for mon.          .

got a boy not sleeping tonight holding him in one arm as i type.

love sadie


----------



## filskit

Mrs Hoopy - my womb lining was less than Sadie's - under 7.0, so I wouldn't worry too much. Sending you mega positive vibes for Monday  

Sadie - the image of you holding wee Frank in one arm and typing with the other is so cute. Got any debauchery planned for this weekend? 

snzk - how are you getting on with the prostap? Don't really know much about that side of things coz I had DE, but sounds heavy-going. Will be worth it in the end though   

misha moo - hope you're feeling a tad better now  

mollymittens - have yourself a wonderful relaxing weekend. My GP gave me very good advice when I got my bfp - she said, 'enjoy your pregnancy' Which sounds really straightforward, but sometimes easier said than done!

Mrs R - how are you? have you been busy at work? Mind and take things easy noo! Do you find that you're over-heating at night? I woke up absolutely soaked - ugh 

Mierran - how're you keeping? Spoiling yourself, I hope   

Lilith - are you still in Mexico? Your consultants sound excellent. At the GRI felt like I was on a conveyor belt where everyone was clockwatching!

Mrs Mac - How's tricks? Keeping well I hope

I'm supposed to be going back to work on Monday and absolutely dreading it   To say they have been unhelpful is the understatement of the century. However, I refuse to let them get me down - just remember seeing that wee face looking out at us on Tuesday's scan is enough to make other issues pale into insignificance - so there!!!!! 
Hope everyone has a splendid weekend 

feebee 
xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

thanks sadie and feebee

just been thinking its always been over 9 around 9.4 and its never worked before some maybe thinner is best   (sound like advert for weight watchers   )

sadie hope frank settled down eventually 

feebee work     yours so right somethings are more important i am just thinking up my excuse for my sickie next week 

hope eveyone else is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

hi

mrs hoppy....if you come up with any good excuses for a sickie...please let me know....i am also trying to think of something....got prostap injection yesterday and it is affecting me differently from last time.   already !!!!

take care.


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone.

Misha - how're you getting on hon? things will improve once you start stims. I was v sore and crampy over the whole time I was on prostap.  

Lilith - good luck with changing things. If noone tries nothing will happen. 

mrs hoopy /mr H - glad all going well with the stimming. when's your next scan? I had a lot of cycles cancelled because my lining was too thick- it being too thin has never been a prob for me - so I'm afraid I've no tips to help. sorry. 

lou-e -  congratulations on Euan. Has big bro recovered for the disappointment of it not being a dinosaur? Or has Euan got him one as a pressie.

kim - thy're adorable. You must be so proud. I hope work is going ok, and it's not too strange being back. Did dad survive tesco? 

mrsmac - that's wonderful news. A paddy's day baby - will DH be wetting the head with guiness then? 
Glad MIL healing well, and I hope the radio goes well. 

Mrs R - I hope you find some clothes you really like, that will accomodate you and bump.  

Sadie - I'm impressed that you didn't feel tooo rough last sun. I hope you've fully recovered,  

Julietta - glad Innes had a good birthday, and that all going well for you. 

molly - glad you've stopped staining. Keeping fingers crossed for you. 

Lorr - glad you didn't faint at the prostap inj . I hope you do ok for side effects. Sorry that it seems to be a bit rougher on you than last time. 

fee-bee - glad the scan went well. It's great the you're not considered a high risk preg. And don't worry - you haven't offended me at all.Can't even remember you saying anything I might have been offended about.   I hope your work start being a bit more supportive.  

Suziepooh - good luck for when you get started again. 

Sorry I've not been around but my run of good luck is continuing. I've been flat out with high temp, bad cough etc. Completely lost my voice on Tues, been off work since wed and now have a pretty impressive cough - I think my lungs want to be exterior features to my chest. DP spent 3 days going 'it's not swine flu ' and has since been going ' it is swine flu ' Whichever, he's not been coming within a meter of me so he doesn't catch it. On the plus side, hopefully it means i'm less likely to get it later. It's just a bit annoying as i feel grotty - again - and i cant do anything - i try and water the plants and I start sweating and have to sit down ( sorry - prob tmi ) 

needless to say not been in touch with GCRM. Wrote them an email last week but want to make sure it makes sense before I send it - and not up to that at the mo. 

Anyway, going to go and dose myself up on benylin, night nurse, and local anaesthetic throat spray to see if I can actually get some sleep tonight ( was coughing so much last night not even the cats would stay with me ) 

Hope you all enjoy the rest of your weekend.    and hi to everyone I've missed too ,   

X X


----------



## SBB

Hi

Fee-bee- Got a hot date with a 6mth old and a bottle of cocktail milk. Hee hee  . DH going to his mum's bowling club today to play a player/non-player tournament. He has never played before. So I am on baby duty. I was off work till 12 week scan and had couple weeks hol so was 14 weeks when went back. It very weird after along time off. I am going back to work after MAT leave on 02/11/09 so dreading it. But still got couple months to get head round it am going to miss ma boy so much. He was really unsettled last night and was 10pm before he was in bed. He usually in bed by 7.30pm/8pm. Think his teeth bothering him and bit constipated (TMI). You will be able to relax a bit now that you have had your 12 weeks scan and it is so great to see that wee bub bouncing around looking like a real baby. 20weeks scan is great too if you get good scanner. Hope work not too bad.

snzk- Hope you feeliong okay after prostap that you well and truely on your way now. Good luck.

lou-e- Euan how lovely. Sound like you will have your hands full.

jules- Think I will def get Frank one of thoe necklaces. Do you take it off at night? I am going back to work full time  . But well someone got to do it. I do 12 hrs shifts mostly but because I am Charge Nurse I have to do a 9-5 week in the month too. 2 3 days weeks and 1 4 day week. So I won't get to see wee man mush when working but have good days off. DH mum retired in May and she going to help out with childcare as well as my mum mostly. If am stuck have great family who will all help out. DH is self employed so he is going to work his work around my shifts and family will fill in any gaps. Am sure it will all work out fine. I am usually a very organised person anyway. I have a cleaner who at the moment because I am off work is coming twice a month but once I am back at work she coming once a week. My job pretty stressful so want to just enjoy days off with wee man without having to think about doing much housework. I love my MIL to bits but staying twice a week ouch. But guess you just do what you have to to make it work. I take Frank to mother and toddlers on a Tues and Thurs so he seems to enjoy the interaction with others kidz. Lots of cousins to play with too. Glad Tashia and Ollie are doing great.

mierran- So sorry you not been well. Me too have had cold but you sound much worse than me and may well be swine flu. I have antibiotics for sinusitis the joys.

Need to go to bed knacked.

Love Sadie


----------



## buster24

hi all about time off sick, my GP gave me a line during all my tx that said gynae procedure, not really a lie, just bending the truth a bit, and they were happy to do this.
DH survived tesco although he never really got what he went for    but that not because of the twins he never really gets what i send him for, he is a scatter brain.    
well work was ok, but i jsut wish i could afford to go back 2 nights, but just cant afford it, so looking at DH dropping his mondays, which means he would only ever work 2 days together, so i have more scope to change my shifts and maybe just do nights as its so much easier, with the babies. i missed them so much,  think i have forgotten how to be a nurse, so if you take not well in ayr over the next few weeks for god sake stay away from me, i am a mush brain at the moment,      . my poor patients 
sadie catch up soon.
kim xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

that's all go then our egg retrieval is 2moro, hoping for a good number of follicles and most importantly better fertilisation this time. had a good      at chapel this morning for it!

mrs hoopy working today then im sure she will have a cracking excuse ready for 2moro morn!

anyways not meaning a selfish post but 4th time lucky we hope, have a good sunday all


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all having a nice, chill out Sunday  


mollymittens - think tomorrow is your 7 week scan date. Sending lots of        Hope you've had a nice break away with dh xx


snzk - brilliant news you've started. Hope Prostap isn't driving you too   Hope work can slow down a bit now for you xx


mrs hoopy - we have told close family and friends about baby mac. Not telling anyone else until after 12 week scan. Don't want to tempt fate. Great news on your follies. Will be sending serious      for tomorrow. This is it, honey. 4th time lucky      Have you got acupuncture booked for later in the week? Will be checking this thread tomorrow like a mad woman xx


sadie - hope Frank's better today, poor wee man xx


mierran - feeling any better today? Sounds rotten. Homemade soup, a good book and a cover always makes me feel better. I'm sure dh will manage something Irish to wet baby mac's head. More likely to be a single malt xx


fee-bee - must've been amazing to see your wee one so clearly. Did you get a good pic? Can't wait. Feeling not bad, thanks. Nausea come and goes at work, heartburn, tiredness and constipation. Keep it comng!! xx


misha moo - how are you feeling? Any better? xx


mr hoopy -          for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you both xx


Love to all other GG's  



Got a reading from a medium on Friday night. Was all quite spooky. Told me we're having a son. Says it will be a long, drawn out labour (tmi!!! Thanks  ) but all will be fine. 

Not much else doing. Finish up on Friday for 2 weeks annual leave. Looking forward to that. Maybe go away for a few days somewhere. House is up for sale so concentrating on that. Have told dh I am desperate to go to Edinburgh Zoo for the day so hopefully that will happen.


mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mrs+ Mrs Hoopy- Good luck for tomorrow. Be thinking of you. I got line from gp too for time off work. 
        
        
     


Love Sadie


----------



## snzk

mrs hoppy- good luck for tomorrow.xxx


----------



## misha moo

just a wee quick post from me to wish the hoopys luck for ec tomorrow!! hope all goes well and u get plenty eggs


----------



## Lilith

Mrs Hoppy,

Good luck for tomorrow!!!!

Lilith


----------



## Carrie D

Just a quickie to wish the Hoopies the best of luck today.  Hope you get lots and lots of eggs


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks 
had a lovely weekend, lots of shopping & eating out 
its our wedd anniv today so think I may be out for dinner as well tonight 
Been feeling really good & was asked other day if I was preg so bump must be peeking out a bit more!! 

Hoopies - wow EC already  You've done jst fab so far!!! I'm thinking of you tons this morn and obviously sending tons of   &   your way!!!!! C'mon little follies.....get some good eggies out and i hope those little swimmers are ready for the 'crawl' of their lives!  I really hope this is IT as you both deserve it sooooo much 
           


molly - is your scan today hunni If it is, good luck     did you go away for the weekend?

mrsmac - how u been feeling? hope you manage a few dys away somewhere when you finish for hols

mierran - hope you're feeling better soon luv. Is it piggy flu 

snzk - how are you & prostap getting on

feebee - hope u get on ok back at work today, jst keep thinking of little bubba & count to 10 if anyone upsets you  I'm finding I really warm as soon as I waken up as well as a bit lightheaded but other than that I'm feeling good 

suzi - great news that yu're ready to start again & woooo hooo a break to Texas beforehand sounds just amazing, have a brilliant time xx

misha - how are you, have you had your baseline scan?

well thats all for now, I'll check back asap to see how the Hoopies do....C'mon the Hoops    

Mrs R xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thank you all so much for your thougts and prayers
we got a massive 14 eggs the best ever (so over the moon )we had chat with embroylogist because of poor fert rate last time so head man robbie will do urs and he told us that 11 are great for fert and mr h sample was best ever as well so      like mad now 
will pop on tomorrow for personals but hope everyone is well
mrs hoopyxx

ps told work had a fall down stairs and have hurt my wrist so cant drive   and wont be able to lift anything next week when i go back mr h says my lies are coming to easy


----------



## whippet

Mrs Hoopy FANTASTIC news well done to you both and      for good fertilisation rate in the lab tonight. xx

whippet x


----------



## snzk

mrs hoppy....fantastic news....and well done. to you and Mr Hoppy. xx


----------



## weecaz

Yeah Mr and Mrs Hoopy, thats briliant news, bet you are delighted    it's your time.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are wee, I'll do personals later in the week, I have been a bit mental  .  Turned in to loony woman


----------



## mrsmac

mrs hoopy - that's an amazing amount of eggs. Great news     So chuffed for you both. Well done mr H too. Sending lots of          to GRI's love lab. Plenty of action tonight please. Rest up mrs h. Good food, plenty fluids and hugs   xx


mrs r - happy anniversary honey   How many years is that? You sound really well and happy. Must've been proud as punch to have your bump noticed. Lovely   Feeling ok, thanks. Analysing every mood, tiredness etc. Roll on 12 weeks   



Love to everyone else,

mrsmac
x


----------



## sillymilly

HELP!!!

Im devastated! got the phone call this afternoon to say egg collection wed! but! blood levels are on low side so they think even though my scan is " picture perfect" that they will be empty folicles!!!

Anyone any experience on this?

sillym x


----------



## buster24

milly will      that you have got lovely wee follies in there, how awful for you    
mrs hoopy brill amount of eggies, come on the hoopies wee eggs      
hi everyone hope yous are all well, well i just finished my 1st dayshift in about 2 years, i hated it, i hated being away from my bubs all day, on nights i bath them feed them then go to work they are sleeping and i wash them feed them in morning and go to bed till about 2ish and have rest of day with them, so told sister in ward i dont want to do days and she was fine about it, so going to see if DH can drop one of his midweek shifts so i can just do nights, just need his sister to agree now       
kim xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Fab Fab Fab Fab. So chuffed for you. All that          must have worked. Hope   are getting jiggy with wee eggs. Let us know how thiongs go. This is it I can just feel it in ma bones.

SillyM-         that there are some wee eggs to be retrieved.  

Kim- Glad flossy agreed to your request. Must be hard I am dreading it. Wrote letter last night and posted it today so no going back now start stae 02/11/09. So still got few months to get head round it.

MrsR- Glad you had nice weekend and great when folk start notiing you are pregnat makes it all the more real.

Would you believe my wee man is 6mths old tomorrow. Can't believe where the time has gone. He just such a wee star. Wish all my FF all the luck in the world and hope their dream come true soon. 

This as just a quick post. Will try to update list.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

A wee list of us all


Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  EC 10/08/09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI EC 12/08/09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 



Lots of luck to everyone sending loads of baby dust 

                                                             


Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Mrs Hoppy: Congratulations!!! Sounds great!!!

Milly: I am so sorry to hear your news. I really hope you get some good eggs on Wednesday. Remember is the quality that makes the difference.

Lilith


----------



## buster24

sadie she was actually very good about it, i think its just because there are people that are doing nights just for the cash who really dont need to, think once the new agenda for change really kicks in way no nights shift allowance you will see the ones who really need to do it. So i am going back to nights and reviewed in 6 months to a year. DH seeing about dropping either his monday or tues, which should not be to much of a money drop and would let me do my nights and still have time off together.
kim xxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
another quickie from me just going out to accupunture 
8 out of the 11 fertilised   so back in tomorrow at 2 for et just hope and   that they have there velcro suits on  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## hoopy74

just a wee chance to read posts as mrs hoopy away to chill at acopuncture, echoing what mrs h said 8 a real good rate. of our 4 times only been bettered at GRCM when we had 9 out of 10 but think that was a total 1 off. over the moon and now hopeful of frozen too which would be an absolute bonus.

ref     have to say i was a bit disillusioned last time when i bought those really expensive herbal tablets and used the horse tabs religiously and got a crappy 11 million which is what i usually am around, to be honest some time a bit higher than that. this time mrs h was on the case got zinc supplements, selenium, energy and vitamin b and c all probably undr a tenner for all compared to at least 6 or 7 times that. normal   is 20 mill and i was 21 mill which is my best ever, GCRM i hit the crossbar with 18 mill so fingers crossed tomorrow and onwards.

i dont post much now mrs h is the 1 amongst all you wummen! but i do read, thanks for support x


----------



## buster24

GO GO THE HOOPIES     
KIM XXX


----------



## snzk

mr & mrs hoppy.....that if so fab. 
mr Hoppy...my DP is taking herbal tabs and zinc this time round so hopefully   !!! 
so please for you both.

hope everyone else is doing fine. I am so crabbit today...DP is backshift and I've never seen him as happy to go to work....   arrived this morning too which is much sooner than last time.

catch up when I am in a better mood...lol


----------



## LadyN

LadyN FET on Thurs all going well with the thawing out 

x


----------



## Lilith

Mr Hoppy,

Thanks for the info. It is always useful to hear those little things people did before their cycle. It reminds me to take my vitamins and suplements.

Good luck for ET.

Lilith


----------



## mierran

mrs hoopy - that's wonderful news. been thinking about you both and keeping fingers crossed.     I'm   those wee embys are getting all ready to get snuggled in for a nice long stay. Good luck for tomorrow. 

mr H - yee--hah    glad those pills made the difference. keeping fingers crossed for some frosties for a sibling  

Sadie - I'm sure you'll remember more than you think you do. I bet you within a few hours of being back it'll be like you've never been away. For your first 3 months of pregnancy did your GP sign you off as sick pay? a locum dr I saw after my m/c said that I should be signed of for the 1st 3 months of any future pregnancy, but haven't really thought about it since ( not having got within a mile of a BFP since ), and not spoken about it with my normal GP.  Did they recommmend it? was it to do with your cycle being DE, or did you have probs that indicated it would be best ( sorry to ask so many questions ) 
Happy 1/2 Birthday to wee Frank too. I bet time has just flown. 

Kim- I'm sure so much of it is ingrained into your synapses that you can be operating on autopilot and be fine.   sorry you didn't enjoy the dayshift. I hope you can get things organised the way you want , and only work night shifts. Hope your SIL agrees. 

mrsmac - I hope you enjoy your 2 weeks hols. i hope junior enjoys the break too 

mrs r - congratulations. Happy anniversary. Glad you've got something extra to celebrate this year.  

weecaz - how're you doing on the stims?

sillymilly - so sorry to hear that hon.      But remember - you only need one good embryo. And it's not an exact science - bloods can be good and you can still not get eggs ( ergo my long protocol at GRI - 5 follies bloods good but only 1 egg ). I hope you get a good result.   

Lorr - Glad that's you started again. Sorry you're feeling a bit down and grumpy - that good old prostap and the wicked   . When're you getting scanned? 

Lady n - good luck for thurs.  

mollymittens - how're you getting on? I hope you're wee one/s are getting on well, and that you're managing to relax a little, 

feebee - how're you doing hon? I hope your work are being good to you. Have you got a copy of your scan picture to look at if they start being  .     Were you off for the 1st 3 months as well? 

I hope everyone else is having a good week. 

Well, news this end. I'm still off work. Dr at NHS 24 says it looks like I've got the dreaded swine flu ( or pig cold as my DP calls it ). Feeling slightly more human tho still have a cough that sounds like a 60 ciggs a day habbit for the last 20 years. Still feel dizzy when I stand up so hope that goes as I'm hoping to go back to work on thurs am ( work are unimpressed with me as is between time of for ivf,  time off for the  and now this - I'm definitely persona not grata!!!! ) 

As my mum says , it is in some ways as well that things didn't work last time - the potential for birth defects and miscarriage would have been high with swine flu at 3-4 weeks. So every cloud has a silver lining ( I'm going to keep telling myself that in case it helps make me feel better ) 

DP and I had a discussion and we're going to delay tx for a month to hopefully get me in better shape ( between the side effects I get from the drugs, the post sed probs, the emotional upset, then the witch, and now swine flu - I've been in better condition) . We'll see what the gcrm say. 

Hi to everyone else I've missed.    

X X


----------



## vonnie15

Hi,

been bit of lurker, again but was due to start tx at the gcrm on friday but thatnks to a dodgy blood test result for my thyroid I've been referred and been advised to put of tx until its been sorted.  Bit hacked off but perhaps this is the missing link so finger crossed.  Willprobably go back to lurking for the time being, but best to luck to everyone

Vonnie


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
right time for some personals  

silly so sorry to read your news but you have to remain postive mrs it is quality not quanity that counts loads of     sent your way that you have some top grade eggs inside those follies   

weecaz sorry to hear your feeling rough on the old prostap its a nightmare when are you back for your scan and bloods wont be long till you feel normal  

mieran sound like agood idea to hold off a  month till your feeling in tip top shape and ready to go


----------



## mrs hoopy

sorry ladies hit the wrong button  

snk when you back for your scan hopefully wont be long 

Mrs mac lucky you holiday on Friday we have 4wks to wait till ours and i am counting down the days at least got some more good news yesterday the boss from hell is leaving to share his wrath some where else so work should become a little bit easier  

Misha how you feeling Mrs hope the dreaded prostap not been to bad for you when you back for your scan 

Kim thats great you manged to get your work sorted it seems a shame that everything you went through to get your family  and work would stop you all being one together   hope sil can work around it as well 

Sadie fret not Mrs it is AGES away i mean November its like well after October    just make sure you enjoy what time you have left   and frank being 6months already now that has flown in 

Mrs r must be great that people are noticing the bump must be those e  maternity wear  

sorry for anyone Ive missed hope your all well

Mrs hoopyxxx


----------



## mrsmac

Just a quickie before bedtime,

mr and mrs hoopy - 8 out of 11 is amazing. Will be thinking bout you both at 2pm tomorrow. Lots of         


Will catch up properly tomorrow.


mrsmac
x


----------



## misha moo

Well what can i say c'mon the HOOPY'S!!!!    well done, good work will be thinking of u both tomorrow, wishing u all the best!!!

Mierran- hope ur feeling a bit better soon, and that u get rid of the  sooner rather that later, think u taking a wee bit more time before next tx is a good idea, ur body has been through so much lately! sending u a wee 
Snzk- hope u dont get to much trouble off AF, poor DH he might stay at work  
Lilith- hows things treating u? good to see u are still keeping up to date with the thread 
Silllymilly- just wanted to send u a wee hug, just keep ur chin up u never know whats going to happen, things might still work out on wed, they dont know 100% until its done, so stay   i will be   for u  
Vonnie- so sorry to hear of the delay, its so frustrating, Hope it works out for u soon 
sadie- Wish wee frank a Happy 1/2 b-day from me 
wee caz, mrs mac, whippet how are u all? 

Well i am now on day 5 of the stimms, and its been total role reversal. Last time i was great on postap awful on menopur and this time its been the complete opposite ! was terrable on postap, had 2 bleeds after my period  anyway asked linda at gri and she said it was normal, no one is guaranteed o react the same way to a drug everytime they take it. i am on gonal F this time and feel good so far, apart from being a wee bit tired, could have slept where i stood at work today . Any way the first day i used it Dh made a mistake with it and i didnt get the dose  he felt so bad, to be honest he is the brains of this outfit, its kinda worrying me that he is doing stupid things now   . i have my next scan on fri so we will c if they have made the right decision to put me on the max doseage, my only worry is that i feel so good that i feel like there might be nothing happening down there, last time i was only on 150 but felt so uncomfortable within the first few days. 

Anyway can someone remind me of the pinapple juice and nuts thing?

Sorry to anyone i have missed


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone 

its only been 2dys & there is sooo much to catch up on. You lot cant half gab   
We had a lovely meal on Monday night, went to the restaurant called Palaminos within the Equestrian centre near us, they've really made it such a lovely place & the food in there is just gorgeous!!!!! Lovely night  I'was with my friend yesterday for her wedding dress fitting, god only knows what I'm gonna wear, all the maternity dresses I've saw are either too frumpy or else a blooming fortune 

Hoopies - I really am so delighted for you both     
14 eggs was just fab to start with & then 11 being suitable was even better. What an amazing fertilisation rate as well....you've both done a grand job so far!!!! (Thanks to the BIG MAN for listening so far ......hope he continues to listen for the next 2wks or so    )
I'll be thinking of you this afternoon & praying hard for those little embies, I'll keep thinking sticky thoughts.....cellotape, pritt stick, velcro, evostick are the order of the day!!! Good luck to you both            

misha - glad you're feeling a bit better on the stimms compared to the prostap!! Good luck for Fridays scan, hope you've got nice juicy follies growing in there 

vonnie - maybe the thyroid thing might jst be the prob, hope u get it all resolved & are back on the road again soon

mierran - oh no the dreaded piggy flu, get better soon hunni!!!!  Think you're doing the right thing by delaying TX....you def need to be in tip top condition, focus on getting back to 100% luv

ladyN - good luck for your FET, hope the defrost goes well 

snzk - arrrggghhhh blooming hormones hunni, try & not go too insane  

sadie - no way is Frank 6mths....wow thats gone fast!!! Hope he's doing well  Try & not think too much about going back to work, enjoy the next few mths with your boy 

kim - thats good you're gonna do nights hunni, I'm sure you'll soon get back into it & it'll all work out ok. How are the twins getting on?

sillym - good luck for your EC today.....I really hope it goes well & the follies have behaved   

mrsmac - that was our 8yr anniv  the years have flown in!!!! Glad you're feeling well luv, my tiredness started improving around the 13wk mark, before that I was always shattered around 3-4pm & would sometimes have a wee siesta 

mollymittens - how are you pet?? 

feebee - how you getting on back at work

well I'm working 12-6 today so I better go beautify myself 
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Thanks for your well wishes peeps! I've booked some accupuncture for after et 2mro.
Will keep you posted. So many of you are with the GCRM & have fantastice BFP's well done to you all.
This is my 1st FET at GRI - 1 fresh go left on NHS - just hoping this will be my lucky one!
Im having a non med FET so i dont hold much hope  but will be as pos as poss!

Lady N xx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Sorry not been on for a while, laptop broke and am on holidays so nipped into work just to check emails.

The Hoopys- so delighted for you both, I am      that your ET goes great today, will check in in a few days time xx

Hope to catch up with everyone soon xx Cars


----------



## buster24

hi everyone babies doing great i just love it, i love to squeeze their wee bums and could quite happily spend the day doing this    
its not my SIL its my ward sister i am a nurse, but she has a greed that i can do just nights the now, thank god, also because dh is also a nurse but he works a set shift pattern, i was going to be working the complete opposit from him which is no good we never wanted to be a family to be ships that pass in the nights, so my mum, mil and my real baby sister has said they will all take a shot of them once a month so i will be able to work nights the days dh is working so we will still have all his days off together, i had it in my head that i wasnt wanting to use baby sitters but i am going to just need to, but have kind of worked it that it will only be 3 days per months, and even then only for a few hours to let me get a few hours kip.
hope everyone is well.
and good luck to the girls and boy having tx     
kim xxx


----------



## Catb33

A new home ladies. Lots of love and luck. 

Here's your latest list too....

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  EC 10/08/09

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI EC 12/08/09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI 

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield


----------



## Catb33

New home this way ladies....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=205124.0#new


----------



## Betty-Boo

Thanks - just bookmarking x x


----------



## mrsmac

Hoopies - desperate to hear your news          xx

sillymilly - have been thinking about you all day. How did ec go?         



Will be back on later  

mrsmac
x


----------



## whippet

Hoopies hope all has went well   

whippet x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
it went GREAT today have 2 embies onboard the now another 3 frozen so totally over the moon and full of  (can someone remind me of that in a few days  )

sillymilly hope ec went well for you      

off to lie on the couch 
will be on tomorrow for personals
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## Carrie D

Excellent news hoopies!!!!         that your two little ones snuggle in tight.  Icebabies as well - that's fantastic news!!!  Looks like all the accupuncture and looking after yourselves has really paid off.  Here's to a speedy 2WW with the result we're all waiting for at the end.

Carrie D x


----------



## LadyN

Evening  
Out of the 6 frosties 5 have made and & are looking good.

I think im more nervous about the accupuncture after the ET  
Havent had it before.... does it hurt / leave marks etc?

Lady N xxx


----------



## mrsmac

mrs hoopy - PUPO!!!!                                  Keeping everything in lucky number 4. Rest up mrs, lots of good food. Welcome to the world of clexane jabs xx


ladynoir - great result on your frosties. Hope all goes well for you tomorrow. No scars from acupuncture. You'll be fine. Just remember, acupuncture can increase your chances of a bfp by a third. Enjoy   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## hoopy74

yes as mrs h said 2 on board 10/10 and 8/10 and 3 grade 1 frozen so official our best ever. want twins and triplets lol


----------



## mierran

Eeek got caught in the crossover to number 19 earlier and lost huge mammoth post . Will try and recap anon but , for the moment 

Hoppys - that's wonderful news. And frosties too. Here's hoping that they're getting nicely snuggled in for a 9 month stay.  

Lady Noir - excellent news about your frosties. Accupunture doesnt hurt - it tingles a bit - like a mild shock from static electricity. Very relaxing. Good luck for tomorrow, And I hope they wont mind me saying - both Kim ( buster24 ) and ranweli were natural FETs and got BFPs so it can work.   

Sillymilly - hope all went well for you today.    Hope you're doing ok, and that you get some nice embys. 

Well, I'll just say hi to everyone else , and I'll do personals soon. 

X X


----------



## filskit

Woohoo - go Hoopies go - you are now officially PUPO. Take it easy sending you loads of  So pleased you've got frosties as well

Lady N - wishing you all the best as well for tomorrow. Acupuncture doesn't hurt at all - I found it very relaxing & it gave me an excellent nights sleep. I had FET at GRI - try and stay positive, this _will _ be your time!

Mrs R - how's it going? Your anniversary sounded great. My work are bending over backwards to be accomodating now. I had to request a meet with Occupational Health to achieve this, but was taking no chances with critter on board. Was quite prepared to be signed off for the entire 9 months if that was what it took!

misha moo - hope you and DH are getting to grips with the drug regime now. Not too sure about pineapple/nut thing - my DH ate loads of brazil nuts to improve his sperm & I know you're not meant to eat fresh pineapple after ET, but the juice is good 

mierran - are you feeling any better? tbh scan picture is kinda fuzzy and indistinct, got pride of place on the bookshelves though  Yeah, I took first three months off work - it was no hardship I can assure you  Hope yours start to be a bit more sympathetic

Sadie - doesn't time just fly - Frank is 6 months already! Did you have a good day? Just noticed you were diagnosed with POF at the same age as me - found it very hard to cope with, it completely ruined my life at the time. Still have to pinch myself that this is actually happening!

snzk - how's the mood today? Good that DH is doing his bit too! Will be worth it in the end

mrsmac - scan picture if pretty hard to make out! Would have been great if they'd got the moment when critter turned and looked directly at camera. Have your symptoms improved much?

Well, I'm away to sloth out before tv. Have been cooking loads today - DH not chuffed since he's on a healthy eating regime to loose weight. He's tucking into the Victoria sponge as I type!!

 to all

feebee
xx


----------



## weecaz

Hoopies I'm sooo happy for you, got a wee tear in my eye. You guys have been through a tough time, you deserve this and this will be your time!  bring on the twinnies or Mr H the triplets  xx  I'm absolutely delighted for your both, you deserve this soon much.  Keep the PMA going    !!

Misha I think the pineapple juice and brazil nuts thicken your lining (I think)!!!! I've been eating lots of nuts... I am nuts at the moment.  I'm back on Friday morning so here is hoping for lots of bit juicy follies for us both  

Hope everyone else is O.K.  I'm still very crabbit, back for blood and scans on Friday morning.  Will update and do personals in a day or two.

xx


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if i could join you all..... I'm actually living in Edinburgh and have been having the tx for the past year in Edinburgh. However it all has been unsuccessful with my last tx resulting in mc at 7weeks    I'm now about 2 start tx at GCRM in hopfully October. I have my fertility assessment, consultation and consents appointment all in september. Was hoping to hear some great success story's from you all about GCRM and any info would be so appreciated.  Hope to get 2 know u all really well. 

Lots of love Berry xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry but just a really quick post.

Hoopy's- PUPO this is it I can just feel it. Am so delighted for you. I did check yesterday just never got chance to post wee man playing up. Will update the list.

LadyN- Good luck for ET. Sound like good batch of embies.

fee- I just put it behind me as I hadn't thought about being a mummy at that time and certainly wasn't ready for it. But yes I was initially devastated and found it hard when I got into serious relationships telling the other person I couldn't have children except through IVF egg donation. It was all about the right time to tell thing. But my DH was just wonderful and loves me for who I am not whether I could give him a child. But he was fab through all of it and although I moan about him sometimes he is the best hubby and dad ever. 

mierran- Yes I was off for first 12 weeks my gp just the best.

Berry- Welcome. Will add you to the list. Good luck with treatment GCRM have great results as you can see from this thread.

Need to go guys will catch up tomorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  EC 10/08/09 ET 12/08/09 Officially PUPO OTD 25/08/09   

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI EC 12/08/09

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Starting July 09

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

LadyNoir- GRI FET ET 13/08/09

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009


----------



## misha moo

just a wee quick one from me, just wanted to say well done the hoopy's  I am sure its your time, wishing you lots of luck and   .

i will do a better post tomorrow i am very tired eyes half shut  as i type this, starting to feel v bloated and felt a bit dizzy today with a bit of a sickly feeling chucked in for good measure  och well all in a days work eh ladies?

Still a bit unclear on this pinapple juice issue!..... what kind etc

night night MISHA


----------



## LadyN

fee-bee mierran & mrs mac     thats the kind of news i need  
thank you - im terrified. plus i did a trial run lastnight stupidly in the dark to find the acupuncture place and cudnt find it!
I have 30mins to get from GRI to Milngavie  

I need luck for my embies (who ive yet to name  ) and also some speed to make my appointment  

Thanks Ladies!

p.s welldone mr & mrs hoopy  

LadyN xx


----------



## lou-e

Hi GG,
Trying to keep up with things again, so just wanted to wish Mr&Mrs H, all the best     Thats  fantastic result for u guys    those embies snuggle in
Lxxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thank you all for your  and  i had a tear in my eye reading them all it is so good to know so many people share our dream so thank you 

cars hope you have agreat holiday and enjoy the time off

weecaz good luck on friday and if your that crappit its because the drugs are working (that was my excuse and i am sticking to it  )

misha sounds like there are loads going on in there good luck for your scan you have to drink a small glass of pineapple  juice  a day but not from concentrate and never eat fresh pineapple and 5 to10 brazi; nuts  aday they are high in selunium which helps increase the stickness and thickness of your womb 

mrs mac arghhh clexane thought they were kidding when they said it was sore   just gave myself the progestrone injection and now have a dead leg   hope you enjoy the zoo whatch out for the hill 

ladyn good luck today  you will love accupunture it will give you the best sleep ever (just woke up from a 12hr solid sleep )

well ladies ottd is 25 of august which is a week on tuesday(trying to make it shorter already  )

sorry for anyone ive missed hhope everyone is well
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## buster24

mr and mrs hoopy widhing yous all the best, would you like me to send one of my world famous text to god, it worked for me and sadie remember? now come on wee hoopie embies snuggle in for your mum and dad    
well was on last night and back on tonight, managed to get new uniforms thankgod as the ones i had were huge, and my gusset came down to my knees, not the best look, having twins certainly gets the weight back off quick.
DH has the kray twins away up to his sisters so my house feels ever so quiet, and strange, shaun is saying dada all the time,    i have been saying muma for months and he says dada   but wee hollie berry does kind of say mumma well i like to think thats what it is.   
take care everyone whi is having tx just now,     
kim xxx


----------



## luckyluciana

Go Hoopies Go hoopies Go hoopies!!!!
Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## bubbles06

everyone,
sorry ive not posted in such a long time,but the weeks just keep flying by,we will be 14 weeks on sunday and ive now got a wee bump  ,so had to invest in some maternity jeans from new look, ,we have told everyone now who we were waiting to tell,i think!!!  ,oh and ive even bought a couple of wee things like vests and a pair of little bootees,some days we still cant believe we have a wee one on the way,  well iam going to try and do some personals,

loue-big congrats to to you on the arrival of wee euan   ,you have your perfect wee family,   

mr and mrs hoopy-congrats to you too on being PUPO,really hoping this in the one for you,sounds like you have some top notch embies on board,     for you wee embies to snuggle in , 

sadie-how r u and wee frank doing? is he still doing well on the solids,i bet hes getting chunkier by the day  

buster-hi its so nice to see you posting again,cant believe how the time has flown in,your wee ones are nearly one,and your back at work,  

mrs r-how r u?have you bought any wee things yet?your bump pic is fab,i have a wee one i think and iam now living in comfys and my maternity jeans,my sickness has eased alot just once in the morning now and then i feel fine all day,then last few days ive started with heartburn,it will all be worth it in 5 months time approx,  to you and bump

hi to everyone else, 

ranweli xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hi Girls, just popped on to say hi and to wish the Hoopys all the best and lots of luck x

Sadie the teething necklace comes off at night and I put it round Innes's foot with a wee sock on. Your childcare arrangements sound fab. One must work to pay the bills! You have the right idea getting a cleaner! Sounds fab then all your time can be with Frank. Hows he doing? We have sinces sacked our mother in law as I had to take Innes to work and put him on the floor with toys while seeing patients !!!!! Thank god my boss was off and he was good as gold. We got the wee one a place just a few days a go at a new daycare close to my work so hope all goes well. 

I just had horrid dental surgery to remove failed root treated tooth and has my gums cut and stitched as the tooth crumbled and didn't come out!!!! My hubbie is glad I can't talk. That was the only preg related prob I had, lost 3 teeth!!! A small price to pay.

Just a wee question for you glasgow lassies. I am going to see u2 at hampden next week, any idea what time we should allow and where we could park


Much love and luck for the bumps, babes and bumps to be

Jules xxxxxxxxxx

Have a good weekend


----------



## Mrs R

jst a really quick post......

Mr & Mrs Hoopy I'm over the moon for you both  You've got 2 great wee embies in there that ARE gonna give you the result you've been longing for on the 25th   I'm praying like crazy for you both....this has got to be your turn  Even better that you've got the chance of siblings for hoopy jnr/s with those little snow babies  I'm feeling so confident for you both    

jules - hope you heal quickly after the tooth probs....oucch!  whenever we go to hampden we park in Alison St off aitkenhead road, its about a 10min walk up past the police station & asda to the stadium. Enjoy the gig!!!

ranweli - so glad you're feeling a bit better  how u getting on with the mat jeans?? mine sometimes slip down     I'm living in my PJ's when I get the chance  Not bought any baby things yet but done plenty looking 

lady n - how did your ET go did u get 1 or 2 put back?? was the acupuncture relaxing? good luck on the 2ww   

berry - hey hunni, nice to have you on here  GCRM are fab, hope they work their magic for you in Oct

hello to everyone else & have a good weekend folks
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

wow, it's been 7 or 8 weeks since i was last on here!  sorry, i guess ethan's been keeping me busy!

mrs r - so glad everything's going well for you, 15 weeks already!

ranweli - it's gonna be a valentine's baby!  congratulations, hope the ms isn't getting to you.

mrs mac - congratulations!!!!!! yay, fantastic news!

suzee - good to hear from you.  i can imagine that you're very very busy all the time - i just have the one wee rascal and he takes up every minute of the day!  love it!

molly mittens - congratulations on your bfp!!!!  try not to worry, i'm sure everything is going just great.

mierran - sorry to hear you've been having such a difficult time with the gcrm, hope you get it sorted out soon and they're able to offer you some sort of compensation.  along with a great big apology!

sadie - sounds like frank's really growing up - 6 months already and in his big pushchair!  ethan's still in his carrycot but is noticably grumpy about it unless we're walking under pretty trees!

loue - congratulations on the birth of your baby boy!  poor wee ds, wishing for a dinosaur!  hope you're all getting on well.

kim - hope work's going ok and you're getting enough time off to enjoy your little ones.  it's so unfair, my friend's wife recently had a baby in norway and she gets 18 months off at full pay!  it's the law!  scandinavian countries are good at looking out for folk.  might move there...

suzi - good to hear you're feeling ready to have another cycle.  good luck, this is the one...

snzk - good luck with you tx, stay positive!

mr & mrs hoopy - i'm so excited, you're pupo!!!  remember to stay very very very very positive!!!!!!!  those velcro suits will be working their magic...

lady n - good luck, fingers crossed your wee ones are snuggled in tight.  we have a beautiful baby boy from a natural fet so it does work!

berry - good lick at the gcrm, they can work magic!


hi to everyone else, sorry i have mentioned everyone, i really can't keep up with the thread!


good luck to everyone having tx, hope times flies for those waiting to start, and to the lucky preggers lassies - look after those precious baby bumps...

wishing x


----------



## berry55

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes


----------



## misha moo

Hey GG's

Hope ur all doing fine, was at my scan this morning, womb lining is 9.4 at the moment and they counted lots of wee follies betwen 12-14  so hopefully they will all keep growing at the same rate. I got my booster injection home with me as monday was a poss for ec, however i have now just to go for a scan on mon with ec possible wed  so we are deff on for next wk. Feel really calm about it compared to last time, and just trying to take it appointment at a time. last tx i was constantly working out when this and that would happen, i was thinking about it far to much 

Must say though was doing well on the stims until other day, been feeling dizzy, mega tired and sick! however my Darling DH has as ever been looking after me

Hoopys- hope the wee embies are doing well sending u both lots of   and i will say a wee  to the big man on sunday for u  
fee bee- hope ur DH enjoyed his victoria sponge 
Berry- as the girls have said welcome to the thread, wishing u lots of   for ur next step
Mrs R and Randweil- thats u both in the big pants now  just enjoy it, make sure u are both getting spoilt  
Wee caz- how did u get on at the scan?  how is ur mood now?
Wishing and sadie- ur both busy wee mummys with the wee babes keeping u both on ur toes 
Mieeran- how are u feeling hope ur getting on ur feet now  u have had such a time of it lately

och well i am off now to eat my brazil nuts and drink my pinapple juice X


----------



## hoopy74

Just back from GRI , unfortunately mrs h has overstimulated and they are keeping her in for observations. phoned GRI initially emergency and they suggested taking her to local A&E monklands then transferred her later on.

Hopefully she gets out 2moro but its all dependant on getting a scan, just want her home   .she looks ten million times better than she did at 9 o'clock and supposedly morphene doesnt effect our wee embroys so continue to stick pls pls.

Just posted as curious if any1 else has encountered this, want some positive vibes for mrs h on her return, night night


----------



## Lilith

Mr Hoopy: I hope your DW is doing better. This not what you were expected after such sequence of nice events for you. I have head of over-stim discovered on the day of EC but not after that, sorry I cannot help on this. I am sending you lots of ++++ vibes!

Lady N: You can make it!!!!

Misha: Good luck, let's hope they keep growing and growing!!!

Love to everybody else
xxx


----------



## buster24

mr hoopy i was in hospital a few years ago, when i returned from istanbul with OHSS, it was a bit dif, i had got a BFN and had my period, but began to feel awful had bloated stomach and was in so much pain, i knew it was OHSS so i called my gp who came out and sent me to crosshouse, i had been a bit stupid though in istanbul, they got me to take massive doses of stim drugs now at the time i thought jesus never heard anyone taking that amount but i was so desperate i did it, dh questioned it to, but i was like they know what they are doing, i produced only 2 eggs, and came home got my BFN, then became ill, when i got to hospital, my hormone levels were all over the place and when they scanned me my ovaries were the size of melons, so was there for over a week on iv fluids and also got antibiotic cover to, it did settle quickly though, mind i had alot of radiographers and drs come to my scans to have a good swatch at my huge ovaries   
I hope mrs hoopy gets better soon, but the only good thing is most of the ladies who over stimm appears to get a BFP so fingers crossed it will all be worth it.
take care
hi everyone else hope yous are all well, what a horrid day, i hate when its like this and i cant take the twinkles out, wee hollie kray has not slept well the past 2 nights she is a right wee monkey, 1st night i was working so dh had her, then i was up last night with the little devil, ended up feeding her a yogurt at 12midnight, but she still decided she would rather stay up and kich me to bits and pull my hair and face    , so i through her out onto the roof for a while      no o didnt but o thought about it, we shaun is a wee star and sleep right through now.
take care everyone
love kim and the krays


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies 

How are you all doing ? Although I've been away for a while I've been checking regularly so have been keeping up to date with the comings and goings, ups and downs of this thread. For some reason everytime I attempt to login it tells me I've put the wrong password in and I have to re-set. I think it is because Minnie Mouse might be used by more than one person, so they have to check email address to or something. Maybe I'll have to change my name ! 

Feeling a little bit better but still feel a bit like I'm wading through treacle but we've all been there ladies. We're all systems go for the 'flare', starting tabs next week. Only 3 weeks left at work and then I'm off for 4 months ! So it is exciting and scary all rolled on to one !

Other 'me' news. Wee Ryan seems to be fighting on. The news this morning was very promising, apparently one of the consultants who hadn't seen him for a couple of months due to holidays said he was pleasantly suprised that he didn’t look like a sick baby anymore. He is fighting the virus and they are keeping an eye on his lymph nodes for any lymphona and making sure he doesn't start rejecting the marrow. Its was his Mum's birthday last week and they were hoping that the 3 of them could have a half hour away from the hospital to have a family snooze in bed. Says a lot about their sleep levels and what simple things mean so much to them.

Mieran - how are you doing ? You are so brave fighting on. Glad you took GCRM and hopefully you can be more confident for the next time. Hope AF wasn't too debilitating. And now swine flu. You are not having much luck at all. Must be some better times coming up for you soon. 

Mrs R - get you and your wee bump. If I ever get one I'll be so proud. Bet you just love it. 

Mrs Mac - Sorry to hear about the loss of your little one. It is so bittersweet. You must be happy and sad all rolled in to one. Your scan must have been great. How is Mrs Mac senior doing ? Good I hope.

Mr & Mrs Hoopy - how are you doing ? I do love Mr Hoopy's posts. Its so hard for guys and just knowing they support us and are proud means a lot. Just seen your most recent ones and was so happy to hear your news but now hear about the OHSS. Fingers crossed Mrs H will be home soon and this is just a wee blip on your way to a BBBFFFP !

Sadie - how are yoyu ? Bet you can't believe wee Frank is 6 months already. How time flies when you have your dream!

There are a few new ladies posting, well not really new but new to me. So 'hi' from me. Lovely to hear all your positive stories. 

Berry - welcome ! Not sure if you remember me but I had my first round of IVF at the same time as you last year in ERI. I think we both had our BFNs in the same week. We decided to move to GCRM then, partly to do with waiting lists, partly to do with the care etc. I've since had another treatment which had to be cancelled due to poor reponse however I'm about to start  again on a flare protocol. I know I am still hoping and dreaming and some friends have suggested that GCRM can't be any better but I feel I'm in good hands and that ERI would never have got to the bottom of these problems. I feel I am in the bestplace and the rest is up to the big guy!

Anyway guys  hope all is well and I'll post this before I lose it as thius editor is weird this morning and keeps jumping all over the place.

Take care.

Minnie xx


----------



## whippet

Mr Hoopy just wanted to say I overstimmulated after collection and SIL overstimmulated 5 days after transfer both got BFP my dh says he only ever gets hopeful when he hears of people overstimmulating   good luck and lots of protein for Mrs Hoopy

whippet x


----------



## hoopy74

Thanks for nice wishes mrs h got released sat 3ish and is now safely tucked up in her bed and most importantly feeling a hell of lot better.

have a nice rest of weekend


----------



## filskit

Glad to hear Mrs Hoopy is feeling better - she has a lovely husband to look after her  

Lady N - how are you getting on? Did you get to Milngavie in time for your acupuncture. The back roads are usually the quickest route (bit late now for that piece of useful information, I Know!!)

Hi Minnie Mouse - don't think we've 'met'. I've found this such a friendly helpful thread.

Hullo Berry - wishing you all the best at GCRM

MishaMoo - PMA is definately the best way to go. Fingers crossed for next week  

Not long back from work. Another Victoria sponge is in the oven - this is a chocolate one and has cranberries through it as well - knew I shouldn't have bought the whisk set from Tescos!

Away to check on my sponge - hope you're all having a good weekend

feebee
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Fee-Bee !

Your cake baking post had made me crave sugar ! Heading for the chocolate cupboard now!

Glad to read your ticker you must be chuffed.

I've been taking a wee break but I love this thread too. Keeps me sane.

Mrs Hoopy - take care of yourself, glad you are back home and Mr H is looking after you well.

Minnie xx


----------



## buster24

so glad to hear mrs hoopy is home, i think this sounds very +ve               
kim xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone 

Mrs Hoopy - sorry to hear you've overstimmulated. glad you're home safe and sound. Keeping fingers crossed it heralds a nice BFP  

Mr Hoopy - how're you holding up? Hope your misses is enjoying all the attention and tlc.  

Misha - hope your not feeling too bloated.  keeping fingers crossed for your scan on Mon and that it's all go for EC wed.    

LadyN - I hope your FET went well.     

Lorr - how's your stimming getting on ? any news yet re date of EC?   

Molly - how're you getting on? I hope your wee pip is hanging in there    

Sillymilly - how did your EC go? I hope you got lots of eggs and a good fertilisation rate. Keeping fingerd crossed you've had ET and all going well.     

fee-bee - your poor DH - more cakes that he'll just have to eat or they'll go off   I take it your nesting instincts are coming to the fore. Your sponge sounds yummy .  

Mrs R - how're you doing?    

mrsmac - how're you getting on?   

Berry - hello and welcome. Good luck at GCRM.    

Minniemouse - good luck for the tabs next week ( norethisterone , I take it? ) I hope all goes well for you. Keeping fingers crossed. Glad Ryan doing a bit better. It must be so hard for the whole family and friends. I hope mum enjoyed her birthday .  

misha - excellent news you've got lots of follies. Keeping fingers crossed you've got lots of nice eggs in there. I hope all goes well for wed for you. I'm glad DH is looking after you, and I hope you feel better once you've had the hCG inj.   

Ranweli - glad all going well with you 

Lucky - how's your bump? 

Lilith - how's mexico doing?  

Julietta - glad you didn't have any other probs during your pregnancy, and that Innes was a good boy. I hope your gums heal quickly. 
Try aa routefinder re timeframe for travel to hampden - depends where in fife you're coming from, and what time of day ( the M8 is a nightmare rush hour )  Parking not great - there is a car park by hampden but not really big enough.I hope you enjoy your gig.  

wishing - sounds like ethan's been keeping your hands full.   And 18 months on full pay would be wonderful. Even 6 months would be great ( when I get there - trying to be positive - it'll be statutory minimum for me - 6 weeks on 90% then about 100 a week for 6 months or so. And I'm the main breadwinner. Wonder if I can move to scandinavia? )  

Sadie - how's wee Frank doing?  

miniminx - how's life for you?   

Cars and Carrie - I hope you're working your way up that waiting list. 

Well news this end. I phoned and spoke to my boss on wed re going back to work as we're very short staffed with hols. Was told yes, they desperately needed me back but that I wasn't to tell anyone I'd had swine flu. Ended up having an argument with him on the phone as I refused to lie about it.  
Went in on the thurs am despite still not feeling too good - didn't get any thanks for it, just tutted at when I couldnt do my normal workload.   Wish I didn't feel so guilty about taking time off, even when I am sick. I know it does me no favours. 

Still no reply from Marco at the GCRM to my email. Am wondering if he's on holiday. I know he's definitely back by Wednesday, so if I haven't heard by the end of next week, I'll start thinking it's deliberate. I just want to get things sorted. I'm not even asking for a discount - just some extra care that the mistakes that happened last time don't happen again. I'm not even asking for admission that mistakes were made. 

Anyway, off work tomorrow , so going to have a very lazy day if it rains, and potter in the garden  if we get some sunshine ( i've got more grass in my flower beds than my lawn. At least the bees like clover and allheal, and the moss isn't hurting anyone  ) Am also trying to motivate myself to shift some of my extra poundage, without success so far   

Well, I hope everyone has a great rest of the weekend. 

X X X


----------



## mrsmac

mrs hoopy - hope you're feeling better   what a day for the four of you!!!! xx

fee-bee - v.impressed with your domestic goddess skills. Good practice for your wee one's birthday cakes xx

minniemouse - so good to hear from you again   sending lots of      for treatment. Ryan is an amazing wee boy. Am so glad to hear he's improving    You're right..scan was a big shock but we are hoping and praying that all goes well for this little bubba. Am 9w2d today xx

kim - you've certainly got your hands full. Sounds great fun. Hoping you all sleep well tonight xx

mishamoo - roll on Wednesday! Good to hear dh is doing a grand job. Follies and lining sounding spot on xx

wishing - lovely to hear from you. Thanks for the congrats. Both delighted. Concentrating on the next big milestone. Sending    to Ethan 

mrs r - what are you up to this weekend? Anything nice? When did you change to mat jeans? Struggling big time with the old faithfulls xx

julietta - Hi! Sometimes park in the Victoria Infirmary. Seems to be easier getting out after the gig. Enjoy U2 xx

ladynoir and sillymilly - are you ok?    xx

mierran - thought you would've heard back from gcrm. That's been ages   Your boss is some clown isn't he? Come back to work with swine flu   Should be reported!! Hope you're feeling better and enjoy pottering about in the garden. Hoping for sunshine xx



Have finally finished up for 2 weeks annual leave. Hurrah!   Dh is now home from work. We've got toffee popcorn and some dvds waiting.


mrsmac
x


----------



## buster24

just popped on to see how mrs hoppy feeling this morning??
mrs mac hands full is an understatment     these babies are nuts, hollie is just so funny just now she has a wee play thing she stands in it spins and rocks and has wee squeeky toys and balls on it, well she dances in it for hours its so funny shaun just looks at her as if she is crazy, he just loves to be kissed i kiss all his face and he puts his head back and his eyes role he just loves it as if he is getting high on kisses. both saying things well hollie says mum mum mum and shaun says dada dada dada all day long, oh i just love it. we are taking both them to our house in tenerife on the 28th sept omg, the lady who looks after it is getting me a cot and putting in nappies and baby milk, but still will be like a flitting.
hope everyone is well
love kim xx


----------



## LadyN

Good morning  

Just on to update the diary.
Thank you to you all for thinking about me. Ive been really crampy / achey down there. Im now 3days post fet so i pray to god its implantation.
Did anyone else experience this cramping thing?  

I never ever ever get an early period so i just hope this is a good sign. 
I have nothing else symptom wise tho... 

xxxx


----------



## misha moo

hey Glasgow chicks

there are so many wonderful ladies on this post now its hard to keep up

Mr & Mrs hoopy- hope Mrs hoopy is feeling better, Mr hoopy u sound like ur doing a sound job  keep up the good work. as the others have said its not an uncommon thing for ohss and a BFP to go hand n' hand.    

Mierran- how did ur boss get that job cause he sounds like a right idiot with zero common sense, and no management skills . hope that u hear from Marco soon and u can get things sorted out.  hows the weeding? i must admit i also need to get my backside in gear and get the garden sorted out  anyway sending u a huge big enormous hug  if anyone deserves a big hug its u 

ladyn- its hard but try to stay   i will  for u

buster- sounds like ur days of chucking a suitcase in the car and seeing where the road takes u if over  its amazing how much stuff small people need 


minnimouse- Good to c u posting again, good luck for flare 

fee bee- step away from the sponge !!!  i don't know about u but i have no self control in these kinda situations, went to my cuz wedding last weekend and she had 2 chocolate fountains, i had no shame i went up 3 times  it was the highlight of my night, my dad now has pic of me sitting there all done up with a lovely dress on hair and make done up on looking all glam, if it was not for the chocolate running down my face!   ah good times 

Mrs mac, Mrs r, lucky and ranweil how are u girls all doing ? hope u are getting pampered to bits and keeping well, has anyone crossed into BIG PANTS territory yet 

Well i am munching on my brazil nuts and drinking my pinapple juice now, i am patting myself on the back for not thinking that much about ec, just taking it step at a time and concentrating on tomorrows scan, if that goes well and we get to the next step i will then start seriously thinking about ec, trying to strike a good balance between being positive and not getting to ahead of my self. also this time we haven't really mentioned it to our family they know whats happening but we haven't said how close to ec we are and i must say i think that has helped, last time my DH says my mum and sister had me too positive and sure it would work, man was i in for a wake up call  and now that i know the reality of fertility tx its been annoying people saying, "it will work" how the hell do they know!!

Also dont think i mentioned but last week at my cuz wedding i could have belted my mum at the dinner table, one of the bridesmaids (from the grooms family) has just had a wee baby who was about 6 weeks old and we were all having wee look at her saying all the usual baby talk when my mum turned round in front of everyone and said to me "have a wee hold of the new baby it will bring you good luck" i was soo embarrassed  it was a goo job DH didn't hear her, i don't mind my family knowing we are v close, but i do mind people i don't know knowing something personal about me and DH and then u get the pity look and the "it will be your turn next" statement. Anyway i love her to bits and adore her andshe wouldn't have done it to hurt me, i just know now that only people who are going through this tx can understand how u feel and the sort of protocol we need to have around babies and baby chat. Thats why i haven't really mention EC to her or my sis in fact don't think i am going to tell them till its done and dusted. do u think i am being a weirdo? i i do keepthis from them it would be the first time ever in the history of our family we haven't shared a problem  

Anyway much love and babydust to you all


----------



## Mrs R

popping on quickly......


Mrs H - I'm sure that man of yours will be pampering you & looking after your every need  He's a good 'un!!!!! Glad you're feeling better  I've heard of soooo many success stories following OHSS so here's hoping its the same for you.....rest up mrs      

mrsmac - I surrendered to the mat jeans at 12w2d  best thing I done!!!! I'm wearing leggings today & big baggy Tshirt & they're comfy too 

misha - good luck for tomorrows scan 

ladyn -      for a BFP for you!!!

gotta dash & collect DH from pub  alright for some eh!!! 

Mrs R xx


----------



## buster24

i remember when i was pg someone gave me black maternity legging full length ones to the ankles and i have really thin legs, so i put them on one day and thought OK they dont look great but god they are comfy, and i wasn't going out, DH came home had one look and p*ssed himself laughing i was like they are not that bad. oh yes they are  liquorice legs he said        they would have been fine if they had been 3/4, like i am wearing just now heheh


----------



## misha moo

quick question ladies, hope u can put my mind at ease, i have stated to take hevey cramps in my tummy?  do u think this should be ok or a sign that allis not well, really feel like i am going to take my period os something. i will have to take some painkillers now thanks XXX


----------



## Lilith

Misha: I do not think you are a weirdo!! My mum does not even know I am going through this because although I love her, I know she would tell everybody else. I do not feel like giving explanations about my own pain to other people in the family. My dad knows everything and follows all of the steps of my treatments but he would not tell someone else.

Mierran: I hope Marco replies soon. It is difficult to get back to normal after holidays, give him couple of days after Wednesday.

Misha and LadyN: Good luck on your 2WWs!!! Don't get   too early.

Hoppies: Happy to hear you are doing better.

Now Me: I will have a biopsy of endometrium this Friday as part of our new pre-treatment preparation. I am back to the UK in 2 weeks. DH and I are seriously considering to have our 3rd ICSI attempt in Mexico City next December when we will both be here. It is difficult to explain, I still think that the doctors in the UK are in general better prepared than here but on the other hand they are more flexible here and they adapt the plan as the treatment develops. For example, the stimms dose may change during the process as they do blood tests and ultrasounds every 2 days so they monitored the stimms very closely. I was not happy with my stimm process last time so this is something I want to feel a little bit more confident about. However, I still want to have an appt with Marco or Professor Fleming to understand exactly what would they do with us if we were to be treated again at GCRM. I want explanations beyond 'we will move you from the short protocol to the long one because we can control better the stimms' yes but what is the logic behind it in terms of initial hormonne levels with a short protocol verus a long one, doses of stimms, quality verus number of eggs, etc...

Have a lovely week.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Hoopys - how're you both getting on? Hope Mrs H is feeling better. 

Misha - Thamks, hon I've got this wonderful mental image of the fancy frock and the chocolate sauce.  
I've also got this wonderful image of my boss in clown makeup. I'll try and keep that next time he's being an a*se. 
You wish you could explain to people who haven't been through fertility treatment what it's like. I certainly dont think you're a wierdo for not wanting to tell. As cycles have gone on I tell fewer and fewer people. It was all whistles and bells for my first one, then after my m/c (I hate the term chemical pregnancy) I was so mortified. Since then I just tell the people who both ask and I see while I'm going through a cycle. 
With regards to your cramps I dont know. I tend to get quite crampy during stims as everything stretches. However, I've got the endo and adhesions so I dont know if this is normal. 

Lilith - good luck for friday and your biopsy. Will you get results before you're back in the uk? I certainly think that you need to speak to marco or richard flemming and be happy with what they say, if you are considering GCRM again. I'm not sure if Marco is on hols or not , but I've not heard for him and it's most obvious reason why he wouldnt reply. I've resent the message in case there was a problem his end receiving it , tho I've not had a bounced back message. 
With regards to the short v long protocol, in women who respond normally you tend to get a lot more eggs on the long protocol, but I think their quality isn't as good. In poor responders, the prostap inj often switches things of too much , and they then have a problem getting things started again. But given you weren't happy about no of eggs, you def need to be happy that a long protocol is going to help. 
 

Buster - another wonderful mental image  good luck for tenerife - you'll have your hands full. Is it just the 4 of you going, or are you taking mum/MIL as babysitter on site? 

Mrs R - I hope you got DH home from the pub ok. How's junior getting on in there. Growing nicely I hope. Glad the mat stuff is comfy - and it must give you a thrill too, buying maternity clothes.  
I hope you enjoyed your toffee popcorn and DVDs.  

Lorr -How're you doing? Any news? 

Lady N - keeping fingers crossed for you. Try and not stress too much.      

mrsmac - how're you getting on ? My bosses are both unbelievable. It's a small company and they're the partners in it. I used to think they cared about us as employees, but with they way they're been with me over the endo etc I now know better. And the worst of it is they think they're really good employers who've been really good to me  makes no sense. 


Sillymilly - how did your EC go? Hope all went well. 

Mollymittens - I hope you're doing well, and enjoying lots of R+R

Well, so much for the garden. Between the rain and the cramps ( think AF is about to start - less than 2 weeks after the last one finished, They're not joking when they say the drugs can affect your cycle) spent 1/2 day in bed and rest on the sofa. Tried doing a bit of   but it just made things worse. 
Presently watching v silly Jackie Chan film. Lots of big bangs, and no mental agility required. Excellent. 

I hope everyone has a good week. Good luck to all.


----------



## buster24

meirran we were originally going alone, but then we decied to ask DH mum as she has never actually been out to see our place in tenerife, so she is coming, she is older 78 but very young and fit and is a great help with the babies prob because she has 8 over her own, she is also so easy to have around never interferes so it should be fine. I have decied to only take enough clothes for the babies for one week as have the washing machine there, dh and i have our clothes out there, and as we are flying with ryanair well you know what they are like for weights    and you get no weight allowance for babies. this time will be trial and error i think. only thing is we are so skint so having to do a few extra shifts to get some spending money are pay will not be back to normal till at least sept    but just have to get my head down and get on with it. i did think of selling a lot of my baby stuff but i just cant bare to   will need to get some of those uv suits for the babies to. 
well back at work tonight the days between shifts just appear to fly past, and the weather has been so bad not even been able to get babies out walking and hate when they are stuck in.
hope everyone on the dreaded 2ww is ok and not going to mad.
love kim


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
thank you all so much for your well wishes what a fright i got    never been in so much pain in my life,but feeling alot better now have appointment at my doctors tomorrow to get  a sick line to cover me till otd  as  don't want to do anything that will bring it on any more still got some crampy feeling but nurses said that would be normal and now just obsessing over what harm the morphine has done to my wee embies although the doctor said as they were only two days old that it wont do them any harm  

Misha good luck today with your scan the cramps some normal i had then a few days before ec heres hoping that you get lots of eggs   i am totally with you on family last time we told no one till it was all over and what a     i got from my mum she was really upset that i had not told her and although she understood she was still upset( iam her only daughter ),so this time told my mum and dad and everyone else thinks we behind about three weeks  which took some explaining on Friday when my cousin was in and thought all the pain was down to prostap  

ladyn glad to hear fet went well fingers crossed    this is your time

Lilith glad to hear that things are moving along nicely in Mexico remember its were you feel best and have more confidence that will really make the difference can you also pack some sunshine in your case when you come back  the weather  here is terrible 

mieran  i cant believe Marco has not replied have you tried emailing Jude to chase him up and get an answer either way if he is on holiday i am also with you on bosses i phoned mine yesterday who said"that fine we cover your work some  more like we don't have enough to do HEN!!! I WAS   WHEN I CAME OFF LIKE YOU DONT FEEL GUILITY ENOUGH BEING OFF WITHOUT SOME STUPID MAN RUBBIBG IT IN 

Kim oh some sunshine sounds excellent  hope you all have a great time and remember to keep Hollie away from those  clubs she sounds a right wee raver already 

Mrs mac sounds like my idea of bliss toffee popcorn and dvds i ve just read my sisters keeper and been blabbing like a big baby  are you going to try to get away for a few days when is your next scan 

Mrs r mat leggings and tshirt sounds like bliss hope all is well

Sadie how you've been hope wee frank is doing well now he has passed his 6months 
anyway better go sorry for anyone Ive missed hope your all well
Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## LadyN

Thanks Mrs Hoopy - hope that bad OHSS is away and your on the mend

Im still the same, crampy / achey. Still hopefull   

Just wondering when to test as OTD is 27th Aug which would be 14dpt = embies 17days old
If testing early when is the earliest anyone would recommend?

xxx  xxx


----------



## mrs hoopy

ladyn 
not sure when you would test with a fet but i am staying well away from those  as they have never told me good news  
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## LadyN

hmmm right enough. they never told me anything good either. 
thinking next tues but will see what DH has to say about it. He's off work on leave so   best step away from the pee-stix lol 

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

Went for my scan this morning, womb lining is good and they counted over 20 follies  so i  hope that is a good enough number to get me to ET this time . When i went in i mentioned that i had bad cramping all day yesterday and the nurse said that was ok, then when she done the scan she said " oh u have been busy no wonder u had cramp"  . My right ovaries is packed got about 15 in that one and about 6 in the other. they are ranging from 13/14 right up to 20!! i am thinking the 20's will prob be a bit big, but overall  i am happy with that cause i didn't have anywhere near that amount last time  ; so I have my booster to take tonight at 11.15 

Mrs hoopy- glad ur feeling a bit brighter  u poor wee thing, no wonder u got a fright! ohss is one of the things i am a wee bit scared of getting it sounds awful. when i was at my scan today they said i had to eat plenty on protein and drink lots of fluids over the next few days to reduce any fluids and swelling in my tummy, i don't know if they tell everyone that but they never told me that last time, i will be keeping a wee eye on myself over the next few days. Anyway how are the wee mini hoop's today 

Buster- sounds like ur going to have a good time away, its always a bonus if u get an non interfering  MIL 

Miran- glad the choc story made u giggle, my dad in now refusing to let me anywhere near his camera and has now stated that the pic of me with the choc sauce everywhere will be used as blackmail pic in the future, got a sneaky suspicion they will make an appearance at my 30th   anyway has the  arrived yet, if i were u i would be chilling out don't be trying to do to much exercise as ur body has had a lot to deal with over the last few weeks. hows ur    

Mrs R- how is the leggins? they do sound like the ultimate in comfort, hope ur DH was not talking to much rubbish when u got him from the pub  My DH saves up all his talking for when he has had a whisky or 2, and then i cant get him to be quite

wee Caz- how are u hon?
Everyone else big hugs

MISHAXX


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry been AWOL decided last minute to go to grans caravan last week This is a quick one as am knacked AF arrived today wee Frank teething badly and been up and down for last few days. 

MrsHoopy- Sorry to hear you have OHSS but glad to hear you feeling better. Lots of rest and fluids. I have heard of lots of people with BFP's after this so hope that it brings you that too.

MishaM- Hope you get lots of eggies. 

Will post tomorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## wishing...

mr & mrs hoopy - glad to hear you're feeling much better now.  roll on that bfp...

lady n - i had cramps on and off till 14 weeks so stay positive!

misha moo - i totally understand how you feel about telling your mum and sister.  we did the same thing second time around, only calling them on our otd to say we were pregnant.  nobody will be mad at you when you're sharing your good news!  good luck, stay positive...

hi to everyone else. sorry, can't write much, i'm typing one-fingered with my left hand!

wishing x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone 

Mrs H - Glad you're feeling a bit better. Sorry your Boss is an idiot too.  Keeping fingers crossed for Tues    

Misha - good luck for wed   you get lots of good eggs, and a good fertilisation rate.   started then stopped again , so I don't know what she's playing at. 

Lady N - I'd recommend leaving the  , I got negatives until 4 days after my OTD when my hcg was over 200. While they are acurate in vitro ( when they add hCG in know amounts to urine ) they are not necessarily accurate in vivo as the amount of hormone excreted in the urine varies from one person to another. 

Kim - I'm sure it'll be good having her there to let you get a bit of a break , and a helping hand as you'll have your hands full with the two of them. It's not that long till sept payday 
Re the clothes, I can imagine it being a bit emotional to part with them. Have you got any frosties left? If so , it's a good reason to keep them. even if not, you may need them again in the future.  

Got a rather strange email from Marco. He didn't really answer any of my questions. I'll wait and see if there is another part coming 

Anyway, I hope everyone has a great week, and that those on the 2ww stay as calm and collected as possible.    Keeping fingers crossed that we gets lots of BFP s - you listening Hoopy minor, Little Sillymilly , and Lady N junior, and soon to include Mini Misha Moo  

X X


----------



## mierran

Not sure what state of play Lorr is at but luck to you too, and anyone else I've missed
 
X X


----------



## mrsmac

Morning GG's  

mrs hoopy - what a week it's been for you, mrs   Hope you're feeling better and pains are wearing off. I totally agree with staying away from pee sticks   3 previous cycles I tested early and all it brought was tears and disappointment. This time, waited on official test at clinic. Hard but worth it. My sister's keeper looks great. Bought the book couple of weeks back but haven't started it yet. We are hoping to head down to the Lake District next week. This week is for day trips. Still to get to the zoo xx

misha moo - one more day til ec. Will be   for great number of follies for you. About telling close family, know exactly how you feel. This time we didn't want to tell anyone. Hoping it would ease the pressure and give us some time out whatever the outcome. However things changed when MIL came to stay and saw the jabs in the fridge. You have to do whatever feels right for you and dh. Those who love you will understand   Haven't ventured into big pants territory yet but ass certainly growing   Haven't put on weight but def changes afoot!!! xx

ladynoir - I still get cramping. One of the differences this cycle was shooting pains which took my breath away and feeling of exhaustion right at the end of 2ww. I know everyone's symptoms are different. Try to stay away from the pee sticks. They will only mess with your head   Are you off work for 2ww? xx

mrs R - invested in more leggings yesterday. Will stay away from mat jeans until after 12 week scan or whenever it will be. Don't want to tempt fate  Most of clothes don't look right at all  Any more appointments for you in the near future? xx

mierran - at last!! Contact from GCRM. What happens now? Did you receive part 2? Hope AF has settled down and you're feeling better xx

Kim - Tenerife sounds ideal for a family getaway. You'll even have a wee Mary Poppins on board too. Sounds like the perfect MIL, quiet, not interfering. Wish she'd rub off on mine   (only kidding!!??) Hope your shifts go in quickly xx

sadie - hope you had nice break away. Look forward to hearing all about it xx


Eventually yesterday we had our first GP app after BFP. Really like him. Was quite emotional actually. He referred us to GRI initially for treatment etc. Was good to get the chance to thank him. Have now been officially referred to the midwives. Hopefully not be long til we're seen. I thought we were 9w4d today but measuring against 7 week scan, looks like 9w6d   

Have been given enough Clexane til 12 weeks. Anyone else been on this? Did you stop at 12 weeks too? They're not pleasant but don't want to stop them too soon.

Waiting on lazy dh getting out his bed. Think we're going to Science Centre and Kelvingrove Art Gallery today. Never been. Hoping there's a nice dinner at the end of it.


Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
misha sounds really good mrs good luck with ec and enjoy your jab free day 

well got my line off my doctor today which will cover me to next wed day after outcome ,but as usual second week has kicked in and the nerves have started got cramp today which feels like af cramp but been   and    like mad that its not 
anyway to get away from driving myself up the wall  my mum and dad are staying up in aberfeldy this week so going up this afternoon and staying till friday and gate crashing there week 

just away to start packing and ironing  (hate that mr h is the ironer in our house)

anyway will speak to all on friday
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## LadyN

Hi mrsmac - yip off sick for the duration of 2ww. So very bored.
Cramping has eased off a bit. 
Did you have ANY other symptoms at all.

Ive got zero except the crampy aches. Had the odd shooting pain here and there as well

Have a glum day. Need a sign from my embies to let me know they are ok in there.

Thinking of testing on Tues.... kind of made up my mind. Thats 1 week today so it seems closer than next thurs  
Might chang my mind though - im terrible at sticking to decisions.

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Back on tonight to try to catch up.

LadyN- Try to stay away from   sticks as if it negative you will just spend the remaining days worrying and feeling sad and down. I did a test when I had some staining Wednesday which was day 12 post transfer and it was negative. Had hcg on the Fri and it was 316 and was og had cried my eyes out for 2 days. It is up to you and I know it is very hard not to want to know. Try to stay          I had no symptoms except odd cramps and mine was FET too so they do work. Sending you        thoughts and saying        for your wee embies.

mrs hoopy- Glad you got line from gp and that you getting away for few days. Sounds like you need some pampering and mum's and dad's good for that. Hope you have a lovely time and remember to rest. Sending you           thoughts and saying       for your embies.

mrsmac- Sounds like your gp fab. I was off work till 12 weeks and on clexane right up till due date and for 6 weeks after as had c-section. I would try to persuade them to keep you on it. It won't harm the baby and side effects minimal. Hope you have nice break in lake district. We had great weekend at Southerness and was good to get away just the 3 of us. Wasn't up to much as social life goes out window when wee man in bed for 19.30 but so worth it. We did take some wine with us and played scrabble DH beat me twice. He doesn't believe in giving anyone and chance to win. Anyway hope it not long till 12 weeks scan.

mierran- Sorry you never got answers from Marco he may just be avoiding it. Maybe you should make appt to see him although I understand that may cost you money. Maybe you not ready for that though. Wee Frank still teething and no sign of any of them popping through yet. He had been really grumpy for days now poor wee thing. Thought the change of scenary might have helped him but not really. He cried for 2 hrs last night as it really upsets his tummy and gives him colic when he teething. Been wee bit better tonight but took me an hour to get him to take his bed time bottle. Anyway he a wee soul and hard for me to see him like that as he usually such a happy wee boy. Wish they would hurry up and come through and give him some relief.

wishing- Hi howz Ethan getting on?

MishaM- Good luck for EC tomorrow. Let us know how you get on.

Kim- Not long till payday now. Mine will be really rubbish this week as will be just Statuatory pay for me aaarrrrrggggghhhhh. Still will go back to full pay from 31/08. Sounds like Hollie keeping you guys busy. Will need to catch up with you before you head off to Tenerife. I have been doing lots of silly things this weekend like, I put steriliser in micromave with the bottle and forgot the water and melted half of them. Had to send daddy Frank to Ayr today for new ones. I don't know how I will get on at work need a brain transplant. Jnr loving his baby walker and can whizz around kitchen like a mad man. Very funny.

MinneM- Wee Frank fine apart from teething. See above. Time just fly's past so quick loves his baby walker and loves to jump in his bungee thing that goes above door frame. Goes mad so funny. Glad you feeling a bit better. 

feebee- Cake sound great. Do it now while you get chance as when wee ones comes along forget it. HEE HEE HEE.

MrsR- Howz the bump? MAT clothes are great fun and very comfy I was loathed to give up my stretchy jeans once I had wee man. 

Lilith- Sounds like you got a plan in your head now. If you go ahead with more treatment with Marco you may not need to go to Mexico. Hope this the case.

LuckyL- Howz your bump coming along? Hope you are keeping well.

Ranweli- Glad MS has settled a bit. I had heartburn too. Gaviscon was my new best friend until it stopped working then had to get ranitadine. Good luck with MAT clothes. I found next jeans were the best.

SillyM- How are you? What happened with EC?

Weecaz- Howz you?

Anyway going to go. I will update list tomorrow.

Love Sadie


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
sorry, seems like i've been AWOL for a bit. Didn't realise the post had moved either so just reading to catchup and to bookmark.

still suffering after the prostap jag, had baseline scan & bloods yesterday, AF is still here since 10th aug, home with drugs but not to start until after another scan which will be Friday hopefully. Endo needs to be thinner before can start.

hope everyone is doing okay and will be back on later.

take care all. x


----------



## Cars

Hey all,

Sorry i havent been on in ages, laptop broke   and was on holidays.

Anyway, 

Hoopys      like crazy that you get your BFP, I know its so hard the second week but try to stay strong, keep yourself as occupied as possible, going away for a few days sounds like a good plan, I really am rooting for you    

Mrs Mac, delighted that everything is going so well, you must be on cloud nine!

LadyN-     that you also get your BFP   

Misha Moo- great news on all your follies, signs of good times to come!

Lilith- Hard to know what to do next, sounds like mexico keep a good eye on you, difficult one   

Sadie- Hope wee frank is feeling better xx

Mrs R- How are you keeping??

Love to everyone


----------



## LadyN

Thanks girlies...

I poas yest - im an addict. Was only 5dpt so its way too early. Dunno what i was thinking.. argh! im such a **** at times!

Will test again on sun or maybe monday. I just need to know......
Cramps died down but still away of something going on in there. No other symptoms at all ..... i want sore (.) (.)'s and i want to feel sick lol

p.s im rubbish at personals but love to you all.... you guys are keeping me sane!

xxx


----------



## buster24

ladyn i to was the biggest pee stick addict every sadie will confirm that i have had to undergo intensive addiction treatment for this severe problem       i would have tested 1 day post transfer if i could have afforded that many pee sticks   then when i was pg i was still testing for bloody weeks    So i am not the one to say stay away from the pee sticks    , hope you are like me and after i had finished my addiction to pee sticks i then became addicted to the doppler       you do to   .
love kim xx


----------



## weecaz

Again I've not been on, am poo at personals.  Hand on heart will catch up over the weekend with my feet up.  Misha how did you get on today?  Hope you got lots of juicy eggs.  I'm in for egg collection tommorrow, got loads of big fat follies, I have had a much better reaction this time  hope that is a good sign.

I threw a sicky today, felt like pants this morning, but I'm still sat her now at 19.30 in my PJs.  Gonna go up shortly and get myself sorted for tommorrow.

Mrs H sorry you have not been feeling too great


----------



## weecaz

Just been typing a lost my post.  Off for EC tommorrow.  Misha hope you got lots of eggies today !  Promise will catch up over the weekend with you all

xx


----------



## hoopy74

weecaz awrabest for 2moro, good luck.
mrs h up in aberfeldy relaxing with her parents for couple of days, no pc access which will probably do her nut in    

just spoke with her there and shes feeling much better and pretty chilled which is good. i'm an        ,mrs h up there and i have no beer in the house!!!!!!!!!!!!!
make up for that 2moro b4 she comes home, hang in there all hoopy x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

misha moo - hope EC went well today On to see how it went. Keeping fingers crossed all went well, and that those  are getting snuggled up to those eggs. 

mrsmac - glad all going well. Hope you enjoy yourself at the lake district, and have fun at the zoo. Just watch yourself on those hills. Re the clexane, I think a lot of places, if you dont have a history of a clotting prob, stop the clexane at 12 w but you stay on the baby aspirin. I'd speak to your midwife and ask to speak to obstetrician.  

mrs hoopy - I hope you enjoy the rest of the week in aberfeldy. And I'd say try and not stress too much but I know it's impossible. Good luck, and dont worry about the cramps - you get them with a BFP too.     I hope your boss isn't too much of an ar*e

Mr H - make the most of your freedom - you'll be waiting on the Mrs hand and foot for the next 9 months 

Lady N - keeping fingers crossed it's good news.    
And remember , in a 'natural' pregnancy you dont get any clinical signs till your AF is a couple of weeks late - ie you're about 4 weeks pregnant. Dont worry that your not getting signs at the moment. And I'd say you'll just stress yourself out if you keep testing and get negatives.  

Sadie - sorry wee Frank's having such a rough time of it. You tried clove oil or natural licorice ( the dry stick from the health food shop )? both of those are supposed to help, and I think are fine in babies ( tho not to much clove oil  ) 

fee-bee - how's your nesting instrincts getting on ? and how's DH's diet going? Hope wee junior is growing well, and your work aren't being ar*es 

Lilith - good luck for Friday. 

snzk - good luck with your scan on Friday. Hope that endometrium thins down nicely, and you can get started on those stims  

Cars - hope you enjoyed your hols, and you get that laptop fixed. 

weecaz - good luck for tomorrow    Hope you lget lots of good eggs, and lots of embies. 

kim - are your two teething too? Hope all going well.  

Well, still dont know what's happening with GCRM. Sent Marco an email saying I'd wait to hear from them re another cycle, and got reply 'no worries ' Does this mean that I'll hear from Marco regarding the cycle? Or no worries, we're fine to go ahead with cycle with bloods and scans? Going to leave it a few days then email him back for clarification if I haven't heard. 

Hormones still all over the place from last cycle. It's amazing how long things take to settle. AF started w/e then stopped again mon , and still nothing since. Feeling pretty PMS-y so had fun day at work.  Still, it's nearly the weekend ( trying to be optimistic here ) . I've got a colleague's leaving do Sat evening, so Murphy's law says I'll be crippled then. 

Think my moodyness and weapyness isn't helped by the fact that a colleague whose due date was 6 weeks after mine is back after maternity leave. It reinforces how much time has passed , and how I'm not any better off than I was. 

Anyway, sorry for the downer note. Hope everyone has a good rest of the week, and keeping fingers crossed that all those embys are making themselves comfortable, and all those going thro EC have lots of eggs and lots of embys. 

X X


----------



## buster24

both got 2 teeth at the bottom which makes them look even cuter if that is posssible       but they ahve had them since june and have no more     some days i think oh def teething, must be more coming through then nothing
all the best weecaz for ec tommorow hope you get loads of juicy wee eggies   
hi everyone
love kim xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone

sorry it taken till this time of night to let u know how i got on but i was really sleepy when i can home. Anyway emotionally feel so much better than what i did yesterday! 

Called in work yesterday sick and got an absolutely crap attitude from my boss, she is more that aware of the situation and has been telling me not to worry when i am off work as i have more important things going on, i even told her on Friday that i would be going for EC on wed and she said that was no prob. however when i called in she was ****** that i hadn't called her the night before to let her know she said it would have given her more notice to organise some cover (even though there was enough of my colleges to do the work), then she said well are u going to be marked as sick? i said no AS PREVIOUSLY discussed with U i will be using holidays, she then said there might be a prob with that (don't know how that could be) i said thats fine i am sure my doc will be more that happy to sign me off  then she finished the call be saying "i need to go and organise cover cause remember we have got so n so off on hoilday this week AAARRRGGHHH!!! they way she said it was as if she was just hearing that i was going to be off for the first time and that i had just dropped it on her. I am well aware of who is off as i am in a management position within my company so i am aware of the overall picture. I was so angry, but i have made a decision that i will not be rushing back to work before i feel ready, like i normally do. 

Then DH came home form work and told me he was due at court when i was due for EC  couldn't believe it, i just burst out crying cause i started to panic wonder how we were going to get DH sample, but it all worked out today poor DH had to dash from hospital to court and back again!!! think that i better point out that DH has to attend court as part of his job, just in case any of u ladies think i am married to a criminal


----------



## misha moo

sorry don't know what happend . . . . . 

Anyway EC went great and we got an amazing 16 eggs!!!!           i was so happy that i was crying when they told me, DH is over the moon. It feels like such an achievement to get this far. This was as far a head as i was allowing myself to think, now i know i have a good number i have been thinking how many will be good enough to use.  so   for me ladies that its all happening in the love lab tonight 

wee Caz good luck hon for tomorrow, i will be thinking of u   u get lots of eggies

everyone else  i will be on to do personals tomorrow XXX MISHA


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

So many things happening here!!!

Misha: 16 eggs sounds amazing. Good luck, I hope the majority fertilise these days.

Weecaz: I hope you get lots of eggs in a few hours (time difference ladies, remember I am still in Mexico).

LAdyN: Stay calm! hahaha!!! That is impossible, I wish I had the magic advice but I know 2WW is hell.

Mierran: I am so sorry, I have an idea of how you are feeling. I saw two doctos here that never replied to my emails or phone calls. It is so frustrating. I hope that Marco's vague email is due to his busy schedule trying to get back to normal after being away. Let's hope he replies something more sensible soon. I send you a big big hug.

Love to everybody else I am missing here.

Lilith


----------



## buster24

meirrran why dont you email pat at GCRM and tell her your concerns and how you are not sure what to make of marcos email, she being the manager will i am sure get you the answers you require. I know i always got all the info i needed from her.
kim xx


----------



## misha moo

Morning ladies

Not long off the phone to the lab and we have got 6 eggs that fertilised!!  so happy cant believe it just glad we have actually got some to put back this time, we were both so nervous when we called. Its strange but i know u ladies will understand but i feel so attached to those 6 wee embies already .

Thinking about changing my mind about SET what do u ladies think? anyway i will be back on later for personals, heading out at the mo with DH and MIL for lunch yum!!

MISHA XX


----------



## LadyN

This is a me me me  post but im needing some PMA from you guys 

 I done it again. Ive peed on another stick and got a BFN 
Ive read other peoples diaries though and they have got BFP @ 7dp3dt - so i am gutted!

7days till OTD - i just hope it changes so much.

    

x


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
hope all is well.

ladyn - don't be gutted, there are still 7days to go and everyone is different. Remember the pee sticks can give false results either way. come on...      ....     I know it is hard...but we must remain positive.

Misha - congrats..that is fab news. Were you planning on SET? I know the risks of multiple births but you are increasing your chance of a positive by having 2 transferred. last time I only had 1 fertilised out of 6 so only choice was SET.  You and DH will know what you want to do.  Enjoy your lunch.

Lilith - how are you??

Mierran - yes, you should forward your reply email from Macro straight to Pat and advise her you cannot understand his response and would like clarification. I am sure she will do her best to help.

Mrs mac - how are you keeping?

Hoopys - how you keeping? still on cloud nine !!!

Mrs R - how's the bump coming along? 

weecaz - hope all goes well for EC     

hi to everyone I've not mentioned. Hope you are all keeping well. Whoever is on holiday, please bring back the sunshine with you...so fed up of this rain. It is like winter !!!

well, I am expecting to go back on Mon/Tues for baseline scan & bloods before starting stimms next week. AF arrived very quick after prostap but stopped then started and stopped....hope she will be as wicked as ever shortly !!! 

take care all.xx


----------



## buster24

ladyn you know its still to early, you crazy woman, listen to me the pee stick queen      . as long as there is no AF you are still pupo       
misha way to go 6 eggs brill, i must say i having been through the amount of tx i have had would never have gone with set, i would have put 20 back to give me my babies, and when in istanbul if i had gotten 5 eggs would have put them all back, nuts i know but i would have, i just feel the more the better chance you have, but thats just my little opinion, all the best for et, praying that this is your time.
hi everyone, just been a walk with bubs in there big twin silver cross they love it, but it started to rain so needed to put hoods up, oh they were not happy they are just so nosey, they like to see everything, they are sitting out front sleeping just now in pouring rain, but need the fresh air.
love kim xxx


----------



## LadyN

snzk & buster - i am 100% ridiculously early - i no i think it was a rush of blood to the head this morning. 

I just want a hpt to tell me yes. I think im more paranoid and wreckless about this now due to the fact that my achey twinges have disappeared completely. I have normal boobs and no symtoms at all so i have convinced that my embies have failed me once again  

Had anyone experience the same? cramps from 2, 3 & 4days past fet and then zero? Then had BFP?



xxx


----------



## buster24

think the cramps you get after et are just from them fiddling with your bits     dont worry, i know its easy said as its the longest 2 weeks in the world. try and just chill out and have loads of PMA, and     we are all     to
love kim xxx


----------



## mrsmac

kim - very cute pic in my head of your twinnies, each with two bottom teeth. Lovely xx

ladynoir - must be driving yourself   Totally know how you're feeling. 2ww is hell!! Sending lots of    and    for NEXT week's test. As far as symptoms go, I think it's near impossible to call. How long is your cycle normally? When would af be due? xx

snzk - stimms starting next week. So exciting to get started again. Really hope this is the one for you both   Doing fine this end. Thanks for asking. Lovely to be off work and spending time catching up with dh, family and friends xx

misha moo - great news on your embies    I would certainly have 2 transferred but it's personal choice. I'm sure you and dh will make the right decision for you. Is transfer tomorrow or Sarurday? xx

mierran - hope you get some clearer feedback from gcrm. Thanks for clexane advice. Will ask to see obstetrician. Have 26 left. Should last til 13w4d xx

weecaz - lots of      for ec tomorrow. Hope you get lots of lovely eggs xx

mrs hoopy - hope you enjoy your break away xx

cars - good to hear from you. Where were you on hols? Hope you enjoyed it xx

sadie - your holiday sounds lovely. I'm a huge scrabble fan. Best game in the world. DH avoids it like the plague. Just doesn't like getting beat!! Thanks for the clexane advice. Will look into it xx

lilth - any plans for the weekend? Have you had a good week? xx


Home alone tonight. Planning to watch last 2 episodes of the Mentalist and basically just chill out.


mrsmac
x


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies

Thanks for all ur opinions on SET i am still unsure guess i will just c what happens tomorrow, just dont wanna do anything that could make a healthy preg an unhealthy one and end up loosing both in the end, a miscarrage is not something i wish to repeat. Anyway wish me luck for et tomorrow can believe we have got this far  

Ladyn- u poor wee thing, stay away from the  peesticks and stop torturing yourself, it must be so hard i will be in the same boat as u from tomorrow (fingers crossed) we can try to keep each other from going  sending u  

Mrs mac-good to hear from u, hope u enjoy ur wee chill out and that mini mac is coming on well 

Kim- thanks for your thoughts and prayers, much appreciated, my love to the bubs X

Snks- not long till ur scan and that will be you on ur way  hope AF stops playing up, i had that on postap last time it kept going away and coming back again 


Mierran - have u had any more contact from the clinic? have to agree with u it was a very vague email, that was a good suggestion that on of the girls made to contact pat the manager. 

Ok thats me off to bed now next time i post hopefully i will be PUPO


----------



## Lilith

Hi,

LadyN: Do not panic, it is too early. Wishing you lots of patient.

Misha: Congratulations!!!Good number of embies.

I am having my biopsy in a few hours but the results will come through in a week, when I am already in the UK, I will call and made a decision when I have them.

It is really hot here, so I am packing some sunshine for you guys.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

wow its been a manic week, work can really interupt shopping, lunches etc   
I'm now off til Wed morn so looking forward to a few dys of relaxation   
Was at midwife yest & all appears to be fine, so far so good  was disappointed she wouldnt listen for jnr's heartbeat but she said in this area they dont listen to fetal heart til after 18wks  need to wait til my 20wk scan for more news of jnr then  wish it was 16th sept!!!!   

Today I'm out for lunch with my M&D and then heading food shopping. Cant wait for the weekend, a few dys of quality time with DH sounds perfecto. We're at the football tomorrow and I'm hoping sunday we can look at some nursery stuff and new cars for me   

We've only got next week to get through before we head off on our wee holiday down south, no foreign ventures for me but not complaining, I'm jst looking forward to the break away together Hope the weather will be nice for us   

what you all up to this weekend 

lilith - good luck for your biopsy today 

misha - you've done so fabbie with EC & fertilisation well done you!!! Hope all goes well for ET today   

mrsmac - hows you hunni?

ladyn - STEP AWAY FROM THOSE PEESTICKS!!!!!!!      you're torturing yourself hunni & things can chnage from now til OTD so resist temptaion & good luck

Lorr - good luck for your baseline at the start of the week, you'll be stimming in no time 

weecaz - how did u get on with your EC?? hope it all went well hunni 

mierran - thats a strange response from marco, not very helpful which isnt like him  Tr ringing & asking to speak with him or else Pat should be able to get you a better reply

mr H - hope you've survived without your good lady! have u stocked back up on the beers?? 

mrs H - Hope the wee break up north has done you some good & took your mind off things. Its another few dys closer to OTD....the prayers & PMA are comin' at ye     

cars - were u somewhere nice on your hols?? hope you'd a good time 

sadie - I can picture little frank whizzing around in his wee walker  bless him.....lewis hamilton in the making?  my bump is doing good thanks, I cant wait to feel some movement!!!! when did u first feel frank moving?

kim - liquorice legs.....    thats a classic!!!! I'm so jealous you're off to Tenerife soon, I luv it there, in fact I luv the canaries! have a good time 

have I missed folk?? 

gotta dash
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

morning girlie wirlies  

ive got my PMA back.

Im sitting here thinking my (.) (.) are starting to hurt..... like at the sides  here ( and here ) -  

8days post 3 days transfer today & 11 days post ov. My AF is due 28th Aug the day after OTD. 

Going to poas on tuesday which is 2 days before OTD and not before it.  
Im feeling wee things here and there down below but nothing compared to the twingey aches i had that im 100% sure ws implantation!!   

got a busy wee day today so musy go get ready. will be on this afternoon to catch up.

 to all.

Luv - me, ged & mavis   xx


----------



## buster24

ladyn when i read back my diary, i read all these ladies going on about sore boobs, mine never hurt, well they did but i caused it by pulling prodding stretching and nipping them      looking for signs, oh how i wish i hadnt, because when i was about 8 weeks pg i could not touch the bloody things they were agony, thats what you get for wishing things on yourself      
you take care     
love kim xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hi Buster

Havent peed on a stick again so im doing well. (YAY!) 
Have had quite a heavy feeling down there this afternoon _kind of like _ AF coming on but no show of anything. 
Was standing in the queue in asda and had sudden heartburn for 2mins then it disappeared? I have never had heartburn before in my life and it was 4 hours after eating a ham sandwich so christ knows where it came from. 

Positive about sides of my boobs hurting - just checked there and they are sore but only at the side 

Feeling tired so just chilling on the couch trawling through peoples diaries.... tomorrow i'll be 9dp3dt i would expect HCG to be released from then surely, what do you think?

Lady N xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MishaM- Wow what a great outcome 6 embies. Hope all went well today.

LadyN- I had no symtoms and still got BFP so keep up the PMA.          .

MrsR- Glad you doing ok. I first had aero bubble type feelings at 15weeks but that was very early and not everyday. Was more aware of movement by about 22weeks. The time going past quite quickly for you can't believe you 16weeks already.

lilith- Good luck for biopsy.

snzk- Good luck for beginning week hope you get started.

cars- how was you holiday? I have had a nightmare week with Frank not feeding again. Spoke to HV today now on prescription milk so will try that and see how it goes. Think his teething still causing most of porblems but will see how it goes.

weecaz- How did EC go?

mierran- see above post to cars re Frank jnr. I may try both of those and see how it goes.

Mrshoopy- Hope you enjoying rest.       lots for you and embies.


Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

thanks SBB - did you test early at all?

xx


----------



## luckyluciana

Lilith - hope you are getting some glorious mexican sunshine over there cos you're missing the worst summer in years over here!! Any more clinic appointments before you come home??

Mrs Hoopy - sorry about your OHSS. It must have been horrible. I was convinced I had overstimulated as I was so sore and bloated for weeks after the transfer, but on first scan they said there was absolutely no sign at all of overstimulation. I can only imagine how uncomfortable it would have been if I had!! Hope you are feeling better now, and you can relax and look forward to that BFP!!! When is your OTD?

LadyN - Try and stay busy if you can to take your mind off testing!! I had no symptoms at all and lo and behold on otd it was positive. Glad I ddin't test beforehand because it made the surprise even more sweet.

Mrs R/Ranweli - How you both doing?? Hope you're not having too many ligament pains. I am having the worst pains in my lower abdomen when I go to the toilet, sit to stand or sometimes even walking. Midwife said not to worry as pple get lots of wierd and wonderful pains as the ligaments stretch. It just seems so bad Anyone else heard of this??

Meirran - hope you're well over the swine flu, and feeling fine. What is your next plan of action??

All you PUPO ladies - I'm hoping and   ing and sending lots of    . Take it easy.

Jen - how are you?? Any more holidays planned?

Sadie - Wee Frank okay??

Well, I just had a huge row with my dh. Tensions have been increasing lately what with being a month now without a kitchen or living room, him having had a motorbike incident a few weeks back, and me with my hormones. We decided to go to pub thiseveing to get out of the house. We started talking about how tensions will only increase with birth approaching and then a baby, and I wanted to have a productive chat about us both making an effort to be understanding. It ended with him calling me uptight, and me storming out of the pub!!!   I'm so upset.    

Otherwise everything is going well so far fingers crossed. My next scan is sept 9th. Feeling okay apart from these pains, and being a bit emotional this week. Bump is getting bigger, but finding it hard to find any decent clothes in the shops!!! Anyway, I'm not complaining. We have everything we could wish for and I'm v grateful.

Wishing everyone all the best and hi to everyone I've missed.

Luckyluciana
xx


----------



## misha moo

hey ladies

apologies for my late post, had et today with Alfred. unfortunately out of the 6 that were developing 4 of them stopped  so no frosties  however on a positive note we have got 2 top grade embies on board   just   so much that they stick.
I have not been feeling to great since ec tummy really tight and bloated and i thought i was needing the loo all  the time as i have a lot of discomfort in my lower abdomen, like a pressing down feeling, it was even sore on the way to et today everytime DH drove over a speed bump  asked at the hospital and was told it was because there was a lot of follicles and also a few injection sites made and it can take time to heal told to take some paracetamol and keep and eye on the bloating! Both me and DH are delighted with the quality of the 2 wee embies they were a 9/10  

I guess the decision of whether  to go for SET was taken outta our hands, but now i feel glad i have the 2, it was actually quite funny as Alfred was right in the middle of replacing the 2 embies and the nurse turned round and said to me and DH, "so u guys opted for the 2 to be put back" and at the same time we both said " no we opted for SET" well the look of horror on her face!!  she had obviously missed the part of the conversation  5 min before where we were told 2 would be put back as the rest were not developing. she totally panicked, the relief on her face when when we said it was ok we knew 2 were being put back 

Also do u ladies have any other words of wisdom for me i am doing the whole pineapple juice and Brazil nuts thing and keeping my tummy warm, is there  anyting else i could be doing?

Anyway sorry its been a me me me post but i will catch up properly tomorrow

MISHA XX


----------



## buster24

ladyn sadie never tests early, we went through 2 or 3 cycles at the very same time and i badgered the life out her to test and she badgered the life out of me not to test      , i think she was peed of with me phoning greetin down the phone that its not worked its -ve, she was like you idiot its only 2 days post transfer, then she would go i think this has not worked and i was like pee on a stick do it you must, no you flamming mad woman its only 3 days post transfer, well so what    , because your a bloody nurse and should know better.      But i dont know what i would have done without sadie over the past few years     , she is my cycle buddy and my colleague and my friend. But she is very straight laced about the pee sticks       
love Kim


----------



## filskit

Hi everyone

Not been on for a week now. After posting last Saturday had a _scare_. Went to the bathroom after sitting at computer for far too long and saw I'd lost a fair bit of blood. Cue - eeeek - straight to PMH, but of course they don't do scans at weekend. So - heard baby's h/b, and had one of those wonderful internal examinations where all your pubes get hauled out by the roots ie. inexperienced young doctor. Thankfully neck of cervix was closed and there has been no further bleeding.

Will try and do a few personals now after the update...

Lady N - peesticks are evil . Will admit to using one 4 days pre-official test, but that's because I'd a chemical pg last year and wanted a wee bit of a heads up this time.

Misha Moo - fantastic - 2 great wee embies. You are now officially PUPO! The one bit of advice I did get was after ET, not to use a hot water bottle on tummy (just you said you were keeping it warm, so only checking ). Sending you loads of positive chi

snzk - good luck for next week

LuckyLuciana - must be tough not having a living room or kitchen.I send DH on a guilt trip whenever he seems a bit nippy. Worked so far, but trying not to tear the [email protected] out of it 

Mrs R - how inconsiderate of work to interfere with your social life! Was out for a splendid drive to Loch Fyne earlier today - lunch at the oyster bar, unfortunately no oysters though. Have you given up on Wezzie's board as well?

Mierran - Marco sounding very evasive. Hope you've got more sense out of Pat. How you keeping now?

Sadie - is Frank getting on any better with the prescription milk? Poor wee soul 

Well, I'm messaged out for the time being - trying not to spend overlong on the computer nowadays. Can't remember who asked about DH's diet - he's lost a stone in 6weeks - so doing well. I've had to reign in my inner Nigella again - no more home#baking 

Hi to everyone I've missed

feebee
xx


----------



## mrsmac

Afternoon GG's,

Have spent the afternoon dressed as a pirate. Was my godson's birthday party. Great fun. Musical chairs, statues and bumps, dancing competitions, pass the parcel and amazing party food soaked in e numbers. Not a bad way to spend a Saturday. 

Dh is away this weekend to visit family. Usually would've gone with him but had made plans with friends. Due home tomorrow. Have really missed him.

X Factor kicks off again tonight. Love it! Love it! Great Saturday night telly. Anyone else watching?


misha moo - PUPO!!!!         2 fantastic quality embies on board. It was Alfred who transferred our embies this time.   he's a lucky charm for you too. In addition to one glass of not from concentrate pineapple juice and handful of brazil nuts, I would recommend at least 2 litres water daily, if you can, 1 litre whole organic milk and your usual vits and folic acid. Are you off work for the two weeks? Prob best to rest as much as you can. I know it's recommended xx

ladynoir - well done for staying away from the poas. Very proud of you   Hope the time passes quickly for your otd xx

mrs r - sounds like you've got a busy weekend planned. Enjoy xx



Hi to everyone I've missed. Speak soon,

mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone 

Kim - Pat was actually part of the problem I had/have with the GCRM - she told me after the last cycle the bloods indicated I hadn't ovulated, when in actual fact I had, and what she aparently meant to say was that I hadn't started to pre-leutenise before the hCG shot , which is an entirely different thing. She caused me a lot of unnecessary stress  so I'm a bit reluctant to contact her.   

How's work going? I hope the twins get more toothypegs through soon. 

Misha - that's wonderful news . congrats on being pupo, with 2 great embys on board. warm tum but not too warm, and lots of rest - feet up on the sofa with remote control in hand and DH to wait on you hand and foot. 

Lorr - Good luck for your scan and bloods on mon/tues. I hope you can start stimming then. I'm doing the AF dance for you   

Lady N - some people get no signs at al then a BFP so def dont write your embies off yet - hopefully Ged and Mavis are getting comfy

mrsmac - how's the bump doing? I hope you've been enjoying your time off work. The pirate party sounds like great fun. How old is your godson

lilith - sunshine would be very much appreciated. Fingers crossed that all shows up clear on your biopsy, and you can get on with your next stage of treatment. 

Mrs R - I hope you enjoy your few days off this weekend, and your trip down south from next weekend. I hope junior enjoys his/her 1st trip too. 

Mrs H - I hope you enjoyed your break. Not long now till Tues. 

Mr H - how're the beers going. keeping fingers crossed it's lots of celebrations on Tues. 

weecaz - hope EC went well, and you get a good ET

Sadie - I hope wee Frank starts eating a bit better, and that the prescription milk helps. 

lucky - I hope your house gets sorted soon. I find with my DP what i have to do is tell him stuff , then let him think about it for a while - if I try and get him to discuss stuff we just end up having an argument. I think some of it is the 'men are from mars' thing.  
I hope the ligament pain and the mood swings settle down. 

fee-bee - glad all seems well after your scare - I hope you dont get any more. And congrats to DH on the weight loss. 

mollymittens - hope all going well with your pregnancy.  

Jen - how's life going for you? 

Cars/Carrie - how're you both getting on? 

ranweli - how're you finding maternity wear? I hope all going well. 

Nothing more from Marco( see above re Pat) . Going to give him another few days then email him and pos cc Richard Flemming too to confirm what is happening. Not a big issue at the mo as , if I'm going to give it another cycle to allow my body to recover from the flu, you're looking at 6 weeks before even starting norethisterone. 

Presently have PMS from hell,and can't stop crying. I'm not going to leaving do tonight - might accidentally stab one of my bosses  . Going to have a hot bath instead. Infinitely safer for all concerned

i hope everyone is having a fab weekend. 

X X


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me writing on here, but I'm looking for advice.

Me and DH have been having treatment at GRI, but on Thursday I was told that GCRM do NHS treatment and that we could insist on being treated there next time, I wondered if anyone had any experience of this and if you could give me any advice. 

We're just waiting on our FET (should be in 2 weeks timeish) and if it doesn't work will have 1 more go. 

We'd love to go to GCRM but haven't got the money too. 

Any advice would be excellent,

loads of love to all 

Sarah

xxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

LadyN: I'm proud about you staying away from retesting too soon!! Fingers cross this is your time!!!   

Misha: Congratulations, 2 super embies on board!!!!!

Mierran: Hope swine flu is over. It was not me (the Mexican). It is interesting to read that Pat was part of the stress, it was the same for me. Her numbers were wrong. Anyway, let's hope Marco replies soon with a good plan for you.

LuckyLuciana: I hope the lack of communication is over and you and DH have been able to sort out things. I send you a big hug.

Sadie: How's the baby?

Me: My biopsy went well. painful but it only lasted about 3 minutes. I will get the results just before catching the plane. I discuss lots with the doctor here in Mexico, he is so patient with me. He even recommended me some articles to read as he knows I am a scientist. We may have our treatment here next December. I will discuss this with my DP once that we are together in Glasgow.

Love,

Llith


----------



## LadyN

Lilith - ive done another this morning and got a big horrid negative result again.

Im 4 days from OTD so i doubt the result will change now?

Feeling gutted. AF isnt here yet and i still have a weird feeling down there..... thats all thats stopping me from going on a bender....  

Im now 10dp3dt so i think its over 
xxx


----------



## buster24

oh meirran i am sorry to hear that, but try thinking about it like this she has ballsed up with you so i think anything you now ask of her she will prob go out her way big time for you due to the fact she has given you wrong information, so it could actually work to your benefit. I know myself as a nurse we do not always get it right, due to many factors stress, shear volume of patients, lack of staff, and sometime bad communication. this in no way excuses the fact but i know it happens, and if i made a mistake with a patient i would bend over backwards ( well if i was fit) to make it up to them, as i would feel terrible that i had caused someone unnecessary stress. So use it to your advantage        
hi everyone well work is now over till wed night hooray, i will be with my wee bubs
love kim


----------



## Lilith

Naughty Lady  N: It's not over yet. You still have some more days left.

Lilith


----------



## Betty-Boo

lady N - still give it time - I've know some test 10 days after a 5 day transfer and get a negative - 4 days later go onto have a positive.   step away from the pee sticks!!!!
big hugs mini x


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

KIND INVITATION:

I am writing a book chapter on the impact that public forums may have on people's life. I am focusing the discussion on how addicts and patients may benefit from these public forums. The book is edited by scientists who are inviting other scientists to discuss about the positive (e.g., communication, learning, information, transparency) and negative tendencies (e.g., child pornography) of the internet.

The target audience of this book will be composed of professionals and researchers working in the fields of computer science, as well as students, teachers, instructors, and academics from other related areas, lawyers, people involved in law enforcement and/or humanitarian societies such as Red Cross/Red Half Moon, United Nations, etc.

Your experience will provide a more valid view on the topic regarding the impact of public forums on people's life. I would love to hear from you. 

You can either answer the following questions (all of them or some of them) or send me a few lines with your experience. Please send me your words as a PM. Evidently, all of the experiences will be anonymous at all times.

1. How did you get to know the forum?
2. How often do you check the forum and for how long?
3. Describe your experience (changes, benefits, negative aspects...)
4. Do you have new friends from the forum (people you contact outside the forum)?
5. What would you change, modify or add to the forum?

Best,

Lilith


----------



## hoopy74

unfortunately for us it looks like the end of the road again! otd is 2moro but mrs h had a heavy bleed and as you can expect 2 of us totally gutted. really thot this was going to be the 1.
will confirm tuesday


----------



## buster24

oh hoopy i hope not, remeber i had a big bleed and was convinced it was AF, had it for 2 days if you remeber and went of to the lake district and was hill walking and pushing my caravan into spaces, then after 2 days it stopped so i tested and it was a BFP, hang in there i will pray its implantation        .
love to both of you's
kim xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hoopy - try and stay calm. Have you considered doing a wee pee stick just to check?

My AF is due tomorrow.... OTD is not till 27th though?  

Scared to poas again just incase!! xx


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
no as mr h said deffo over had some light bleeding on friday spent all afternoon in bed crying then it stopped and prayed like mad that it was implantation then af arrived full flow yesterdat bright red and sticky
have no idea were to go from here really beginning to think this is never going to happen for us all we w ant is  to be  a family       
mrs hoopyxx


----------



## weecaz

Hi girlies hope you are all well. Back to work for me tommorrow !!  Sorry I have not been on for ages, I have been really up and down this time.  Got


----------



## weecaz

Let's try again crappy laptop!!!  Sorry not been on for ages, been really up and down.  Managed to get 13 eggs, but only 3 fertilized so was a bit gutted, but onwards and upwards you only need one.  PMA is back, had Frederico and Fernandez put back in on Saturday, 2 x 8/10 so quite good.   .  Back to work tommorrow but I'm gonna try and take it easy, there is a big indent on the settee where my **** has been for the last three days .  Was bloody sore after EC and still a wee bit sore, but hey ho it will all be worth it.

Mrs H I really don't know what to say, how cruel   

Lady N!  You are driving yourself nuts, I know it's hard but try and stay of the pee sticks they make you worse.  Easy for me to say, I'll probably cave in soon  

Misha Moo, how you getting on?

Sarah I have heard stories about people getting treated at GCRM on NHS, I think they offer it sometimes to bring the NHS waiting list down,

To everone I've missed, hope you are all well  xxx Caz


----------



## Mrs R

Hoopies......  words fail me              

I'm thinking of you both lots


----------



## spooq

Hiya ladies,

Just back from my hols yesterday so got lots to catch up on! Just before we went away we got a letter from GRI. We've got a consultation on 11th Sept to discuss past TX and about the plans for our next cycle. We can start our next cycle when I next get AF. Got it on hol! Basically that means we'll probably be waiting around another 6 weeks now, which is fine c'os it gives me some time to get rid of the holiday weight  

Hope you're all doing well. Will catch up with the last fortnight's worth of posts and be back soon.

Suzi


----------



## mrsmac

mr and mrs hoopy - truly, truly sorry. Thinking of you both   


mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Mr & Mrs H             

Take care of each other - we are here for you when you are ready  

Emmy xxx


----------



## Lilith

Really sorry Mr and Mrs Hoppy.

Lilith


----------



## buster24

hoopies thinking about both of you's, this  whole fertility thing is so so cruel, take your time but never give up on your dream your time will come, many a time i felt like giving up and moving on, but just couldnt and in the end it was worth the wait and the heartache along the way        
kim xxx


----------



## whippet

Hoopies so so sorry really thought this was your time      

whippet x


----------



## berry55

Hoppies- i am so sorry!   Take care xxx

Just wondering if any1 would b able to tell me about the fertility tests at GCRM. I have mine on the 9th of september and i must admit i'm really nervous. Is it possible that since i have a had a m/c my body will not be bk to normal by them. I will have had 1 AF by that time, ohh and what if i do still have AF? will they not b able to scan or do AHM bloods?   i'm starting to panic now! berry xxxx


----------



## LadyN

Morning ladies,

Im now 2 days till OTD.... Ive started to get really bad headaches - is this a good sign?

xx


----------



## Mrs R

Hoopies.....PM sent  love to both of you 

wee caz - good luck hunni, hope you're little embies hang on in there  

suzi - how was the hols? where were you again? good luck for your appt on the 11th

berry - its usually jst a blood test to check hormone levels, they may scan you to see whats going on with your ovaries & lining depending on what stage of your cycle you are at. If they need you to come back after AF they'll make another appt, dont you be stressing about it. they'll explain everything.

ladyn - does your tummy feel any different hunni? When I got my BFP I felt like I'd done sit ups & had tired muscle feeling in lower tum, that might jst be me of course. I tended to be really headachey throughout all my 2ww, think its related to all the fluctuating hormone levels. Heres hoping yours is due to an increase in HCG!!!  Are you retesting before OTD or waiting til 27th??

Ranweli - how are you luv?

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Just on to see how the Hoopies got on. 

So sorry that it looks like a negative. Big zen hugs to you both. Was really hoping it'd be a positive - you've been through a lot. And I know what you mean - you just want to be a family. It's something so many people take for granted, never realising how lucky they are, and the heartbreak some of us have to go through to get there. 
But get there we will. You've got your 3 frosties on ice, so fingers crossed they'll give you hoopy junior if it's confirmed as a negative this time. 
Take care of each other.     

X X


----------



## berry55

Mrs R- ohh no, i was really hoping to b able 2 start tx in october. So i hope that they dony ask me 2 go bl as this will prob prolong tx. I have my fertility assesment on the 9th consulation on the 12th and consents on the 14th... so i hope i can start in october.... fingers crossed. My fertility assesment will b around day4 of AF... does that sound a bit iffy?   xxxx


----------



## Cars

Hoopys, I am so so sorry      here when you need us


----------



## snzk

Hoopys ..... so so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## hoopy74

confirmed unfortunately, knew it was coming but still a nitemare. be back on when we have time to reflect.

Thanks for support, all just seems very unfair at moment


----------



## LadyN

*Mrs R * - Hullooo, thanks for the reply 

I feel like my belly is funny when i go to stretch or lean sideways? Ive probably had like 3 headaches in my whole life and never suffer from these around AF. Ive won £10 in the lottery more times than ive had headaches.

Lastnights was awful and i feel like although its lifted its behind my eyes and they feel heavy. 
Boobs still very tender & have visable veins..... ive got some on/off af like pains.

Really want to test again but everytime i have done in the past its been bad news so i think i might wait till OTD and leave it in gods hands.

Did you test early?? xxx


----------



## filskit

Mr & Mrs H - so very sorry to hear it hasn't worked out for you this time    

feebee
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Just a quick post to say sorry to hear your news Mr and Mrs Hoopy. You must be gutted. Words are not enough but please know we are here and thinking of you might help just a wee bit.

Take care of yourselves.

Minnie Mouse 

xx


----------



## mrsmac

Hoopies - thinking of you both    This is the most cruel, hardest journey. Was convinced this was your time. Look after each other. Hear from you when you're ready. Sending      xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## mrsmac

ladynoir - just wanted tosend lots of     to you. Last 2 days of 2ww felt really shattered. Hardly able to keep my eyes open and same as mrs R, lower abdominal pains. Good luck honey xx

mrs R - how are you doing? xx


Can I ask....when did you get first letter/appointment from midwives? Haven't heard a peep. Same with scan app. Should I be phoning anyone or is it usual? Just want to hear something from someone   


mrsmac
x


----------



## LadyN

I just peed on a stick and im preggers!

Shaking with excitement! xx


----------



## berry55

LadyN-            YEEEYYYEEEYY!!!! xxxx


----------



## likesabath

hey Lady N Congratulations...Thats fantastic news    

We were at GRI this morning, scanned and given tablets away to start tomorrow, hopefully will get the embies back around 9th Sept. I'm desperately trying not to get excited or carried away, I was sooooo devastated before, can't build myself up for such a fall. More pregnant friends this weekend too. When will it be our turn?? 

Hope everyone's doing ok, fingers crossed and       to all

Love Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyN

Thanks guys i am in total shock.
Ive took about 90 picutres of the hpt incase it fades  

Still got wee af pains down there but havent had any spotting, zilch, nada zero!
Just introduced myself to the Bun in the oven thread but i feel like a fraud   

I think i'll keep coming back to here by default.

 to you guys... I am the girl who said "this will never happen for me" - you'll see my ups and downs in my diary.
xx


----------



## luckyluciana

Hoopies.....my dh and I are really feeling for you both just now.
Want to give you a big   and say that your luck has to turn soon.
Give yourself some time, hang on in there and let it all out on your FFs!
xxxxx

Ladyn - Congratulations!! 

Luckyluciana
x


----------



## Lilith

Lucky Luciana,

Congratulations!!!


----------



## buster24

ladyn so pleased for you and your BFP well done, enjoy
love kim xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mr+Mrs Hoopy- Am so gutted for you am sitting here in tears        . Life is a right pile of poo pants sometimes. I know it easy for me to say and I have been where you are being so dissappointed and feeling hopeless. Have they done thrombophilia testing maybe I have asked this before! Have they though of giving you aspirin and clexane just to try everything for your FET when you feel ready. Remember both Kim and I had FET last cycles and tried it and and worked. Maybe worth a thought once you get head round what to do next. Meantime stay close to each other and am sending you great big hugs.        .

Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

Ladies thank you so much for the lovely messages. It really means alot.

Hoopies stay strong, i had my 1st failed attempt 12 weeks ago so miracles can happen.  

Love to you all xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- Congrats on your BFP.    Wish you a long and happy pregnancy. Your right miracles do happen.

LuckyL- How you doing?

Sarah- Hi will add you to the list best of luck for this cycle.

mierran- That terrible and am not surprised you confidence si shot with them. Not what you expect when you paying all that money. But like Kim says maybe they will bend over backwards for you now. Wee Frank still ot taking milk so have just filed him up with solids and he seems fine. Sleeping all nite so can't be hungry. Trying to be wee bit more chilled about it health visitor is speaking to dietician about him to make sure i get good advice about making sure he getting enough vitamins and calcium through other foods as he really should still be on 18ozs milk kor milk products per day up to one year old. Am sure other babies cut it out before that and are fine. He taking about 5-6ozs of milk and I just making lots of milky solids for him that he seems to take fine.

lilith- Glad biopsy went well. Hope the results tell you something useful. See post above on update on Frank jnr. 

Hi to everyone else. be back on later to catch up just a quick post.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

LadyN- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI Officially PUPO   

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

Lilith- GCRM  

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI


----------



## LadyN

SBB - Can you update with my BFP plz?

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- Was in process.  

Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

Thanx luvvy - sorry im so hyper! xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- That's okay your allowed. So exciting.  

Love Sadie


----------



## snzk

Hi Ladies

LadyN - congratulations on your BFP....  

Lilith - glad to read your biopsy went well. hope you are keeping okay  

hoopies - sending you more     

Sorry for the lack of personals, just in work to a mountain !!!..

Was at GCRM this morning, scan done and started stimms this morning..... back on the 3rd sept for scan & bloods.

take care all and catch up later.
xx


----------



## snzk

hi,
i have just received a call from Pat, I have to go back to GCRM at 7.30 tomorrow for another prostap injection. Apparently because I had it on the 7th, it will run out on the 4th sept and this will be my 9th day on stimms. they said it is too risky and prefer me to have the prostap again to be safe otherwise my hormones may not do what they want them to. Anyone experienced this?


----------



## LadyN

snzk - when my prostap ran out i sniffed for a few days... may well be diff depending on clinics
x


----------



## Mrs R

trying to catch up quickly with you all as I'm jst about to watch the football  

LadyN - Wooooooooo Hoooooooooooo CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I'd a sneaky feeling you were gonna get that BFP when you mentioned headaches, funny feeling when you leaned sideways & veiny boobs, I'm so chuffed for you!!!! Its so exciting, when will you get your first scan well done hunni

hoopies -   luv n hugs 

snzk - the same thing happend with me with prostap running out, I preferred getting the extra jab instead of having to sniff so you'll be fine luv, so glad youve started again, hope this is the one 

luckyluciana - how you keeping?

sarah - glad you got on well yesterday, roll on the 9th sept!!!! 

mrsmac - I made an appt at 8wks to see my GP who then made a midwife appt for me for 9wks. At the 9wk midwife appt she done my referral to the maternity dept at hosp & they got in touch with me with regards to booking in appt & 12wk scan. Might be worth chasing them up hunni

gotta dash folks, footie is on
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

Hi,
LadyN - thanks for the note, I got the jag this morning, they said it was the preffered action to take to ensure my FSH levels stayed the same throughout stimms. 
Mrs R - thanks too. reply to you on other post.
xx


----------



## LadyN

Hi MrsR

Was in for bloods this morning, just waiting on a phone call to confirm numbers etc then i take it they'll make me an appointment.

Where do you go for the 1st scan is it the ACU again?

I cant wait to not go back there ever again and just be a normal pg person. Had a horrid nurse this morning who was like "hpt's are not accurate"

I could have hit her. Not even a "well done" or "congratulations" in sight? I know they only do their job but still.... Nothing like filling me with god forsaken fear when ive got a BFP!! xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Sorry i haven't been around much over the last wk or so, just felt like i really had to switch my brain off for a while. I will catch up properly next time just wanted to pop on and send the hoopies a big hug, so so sorry to hear your new's guys. This whole tx thing can be so bitterly unfair. Just look after each other, as i am sure u will, sending u lots of FF's hugs and   that u bounce back quickly and that u feel ready for the next time        

As for me still on the 2ww i test  a wk 2day, only had one cry this wk so thats been good, i have just been saying lots of prayers . Nothing to report except AF type pains coming and going to settles down for a day and then starts back up again, don't know if this is a good sign or not? i guess u never can tell

 to everyone X


----------



## LadyN

Evening ladies...

Just had nmy 1st beta results - 17dpo or 14days post ET its 1001.

 x


----------



## weecaz

Just a quicky Lady N.... whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeee bet you are on cloud nine.  Well done you  xx  

Hope everyone else is O.K


----------



## Mrs R

ladyn - fab beta levels!!!!!  Bet you're still trying to take it in eh!!! I still am at times & I'm 17ks now 
my first scan was at GCRM at 6w4d cos I had spotting & then I got another one with them at 7w5d. My first NHS maternity unit scan was at 12wks. I'm so pleased for you luv & could   that nurse for you this morning!! Stay on cloud 9 hunni 

misha - you're half way there luvvie, stay cool calm & collected with lots of PMA


----------



## LadyN

Thanks Weecaz & Mrs R  
Bought preg&birth mag today so have enjoyed reading that for a bit.

Back to work on tues... a bit aprehensive about going back but i'll be fine. Im sure i'll allow myself a few duvet days in the months to come xxx


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone

just catching up quickly with you all cos we're away down to cheshire on Monday morning for a few dys so I'll not be around.
Well I'm now 17w2d  Was working yest & then went food shopping only to find I'd swollen ankles last night    Having a lie in this morning, still in bed typing this  I'm off out on a hen doo later on, I'm being a lightweight & only going for the afternoon & evening & not the full weekend  Dont think me & wee bumper could handle the pace  plus I'll be the only one on the old diet cokes but hey I wouldnt change it for the world 

whats everyones plans for the weekend? 

Hoopies - hope you're both ok, been thinking of you lots   

ladyn - hows you pet anything to report? You still chuffed to bits? dont you be working too hard next week  you need to look after your precious cargo now

misha - you're on the final hurdle of the 2ww, its always the hardest so I'm sending you loads of   &   I'll be away on OTD so all the luck in the world for OTD!!! Hope its good news when I get back 

snzk - good luck with your stimming & I hope I dont miss too much of your cycle when I'm away.

lucky, mrsmac, feebee & ranweli......how you all doing?  

sadie - hope you & gorgeous wee Frank are doing good 

sarah - not got time to do a PM before I go so I hope you're doing ok, by time I get back you'll almost be getting reunited with your embies, I'm hoping this is THE time for you & DH   

lilith - how you doing after your biopsy? you still in mexico?

hello & hugs to everyone else 

catch up in a week or so
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## hoopy74

hoopies are getting back on the mend thanks. booked a pick me up holiday leaving week today 2 weeks all inclusive in dominican republic so hopefully that will relax us and chill us. when i go on holiday the skin comes off me pronto i'm like something out of V!!!!!!!!!      
a good weekend to all x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on much - see below! 

Hoopies - wont ask how you are as I know - sh*t.    I hope that your holiday with a little sun and surf ( and sangria ) helps, and helps you get that PMA back for your frosties. 

Lady N - congratulations on your BFP        that's a really high level. Here's keeping fingers crossed your pips are happily snuggled in for the next 9 months

likesabath - good luck with your frosties  

luckylucianna - how's the house renovations going? Hope all going well with you and hubby under the stress 

Sadie - glad wee Frank doing ok. How's his teething? I hope the dietitian gives you lots of good pointers for non- liquid milk products to get him that calcium and protein. My cousin's wee girl wouldn't take bottles and her mum had probs breast feeding so she was fully weaned by 6 months. Is now 2 and doing fine, so sure Frank'll be fine. 

Kim - how're the twins getting on? 

mrsmac - how're you and bump getting on?

Mrs R - hope the ankles improve, and you enjoy the hen night. 

mollymittens - how're you and your wee pip getting on? 

Sillymilly - how're you doing? 

Snzk - hope all goes well on the stims. Good luck for the 3rd.  

misha moo - keeping fingers crossed for tuesday. 

sarah - hope all goes well for when you get those frosties back on board. 

Lilith - good luck with biopsy results. 


Work been busy and my bosses are b**tards. I was dragged in for another 
' chat ' I think in their ideal world I would just quit, or at least not do any more IVF. They even told lies about other members of staff saying stuff about me. Professional or what. And they kept saying ' we've been really good to you over the last couple of years ' If this is them being good to someone - what's them not being good? I think they think that if I go they can spend less money than they pay me for working 4 days + weekends on someone less experienced working  5 days + weekends. A lot of other staff v p***ed off. Tried discussing staff dissatisfaction with one of the bosses and he shrugged and said ' we had 42 applicants for that last job' 

My day off yesterday I spent the am on the phone trying to sort out work stuff ( wasn't asked to do it - message from boss telling me I must ) then went shopping in town for new work clothes to mitigate another complaint from them, then had to go into work. Wont get any thanks or extra pay for it.It seems no matter how hard I work when I'm well and there isn't hard enough and doesn't make up for the fact that I have endo and have to take unpaid leave/holidays at short notice for IVF. They even insinuated that taking 4 days off work and being floored with flu was somehow my fault and unacceptable. 
After all, I've dared to take 7 and 1/2 days off sick in the last 2 years. 

Anyway, I'm reconsidering IVF abroad, as I know that the stress of work wont help my success ( and I'm not sure I can be any less popular with the bosses   ) DP away this weekend - supposedly to help parents move but not convinced he'll make it as far as Norfolk - he's presently at a friends house in yorkshire with a very bad hangover.We need to discuss it when he gets back.

Anyway, I'm sorry - I feel like every time I come on here I've another disaster happening in my life that I rant about. I want to come on here with happy news to chear everyone up. 

Hope everyone else having a good weekend. Big   to everyone I've missed. 

X X


----------



## LadyN

hey ladies,

just passing by with some bank holiday loveage for you all  

Mrs R im grand.... waiting on GRI posting 1st scan appointment. Looking fwd to that.
Not sure what i do now r.e dr's and midwife? I assume the hosp contact the dr?

Or do i notify them and they appoint me a midwife? 

Jeans wont button already.....   xx


----------



## buster24

ladyn my prediction is twins     i was in mat clothes very early i looked pg at about 7 weeks and i just new it was twins, your levels are high     
hoopies good for yous, i love the dom rep, and we are thinking of booking there for next juneish time it DH 40th in april, so want ot go somewhere nice, although will be bit dif from the last holiday we had there    .
meirran twinnies are ok, both teething and both not sleeping which is great fun when you are working nights  :  , but have to put up with it as they are usually good, have both had 2 teeth sincew june then no more so hoping that they are going to get them all in a oner.
been on nights past few nights but off tonight not back till tomorrow night, but i am shattered. I thought i just might win that euro lotto last night, but they have forgotten to email e about it     
kim xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi everyone,

I'm completely all over the place with the hormones I'm on, I went to Weatherspoons at Xscape last night and put on 5 outfits before I went out, so indecisive and unsure then all weepy. Anyway I had quite a lot to drink last night, my last night of freedom and I have a bit of a hangover today. I know I shouldn't have been drinking and should be looking after myself better but I wanted a good night with my friends before the dreaded 2ww starts.

DH is doing my head in completely, I snap at hime for everything, feel really bad for being horrible but just can't help it.

Hope everyone's doing ok, 

Mrs R have a great time in Chester, its lovely there, very quaint!! The shops are really good too, you'll have a very relaxing time I'm sure. PM me when you get back and I'll let you know how we're doing!!

Hope you're all enjoying your weekend, no bank holiday for me, got to go to work on monday.

Love Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi 
how everyone is doing? i am just hanging in for my OTD on Thur, just counting down the days. Only thing i have is AF pains and backache at the mo hope that is a good sign. 

hoopys- a wee hol is just what u need 

Meerian- i feel like going down to ur work and giving them a good slap for u . It hasn't been pain sailing with my work lately either 

sarah- enjoy ur handover hopefully it will be ur last one for a long time 

buster- hope the wee one get their teeth soon 

Mrs R- oh no thats u well and truly in to the preg symptoms with the swollen ankles

sorry i knowi  have missed lots of people out but i have to go due at my mums for dinner XX


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

misha - good to hear you are hanging in their, not long until your OTD.    

sarah - oh dear...sounds like we are in the same frame of mind. DP is working a backshift overtime tonight and just phoned to say he picked up a night shift for tomorrow....he said that is better than him trying to find somewhere else to stay for a few days...haha... your dh will understand it is your hormones. it is such a tough process and your head is all over the place. I said during my 1st cycle, I found it harder to cope with than my cancer. This time round I am     more and for no reason. In fact, I cried because it rained and I had washing out... how stupid is that eh.. Hope your hangover didn't last all day. Enjoy the rest of your weekend.         

kim - great to hear the twins are coming on but not so great about the sleepless nights. Hope they both get their teeth quick.... hope you manage to catch up on your sleep. I was wondering about the euro millions, they didn't bother to email me either....lol      

Mierran - good to have a catch up with you. Sorry you seem to be having such a **** time with work.     I know that my DP said if this time doesn't work we cannot afford a third but lately their was an article on Norway, charging £1800 per ICSI cycle. I actually emailed them and the top consultant contacted me within the hour. The £1800 doesn't include your drugs but still, even with flights & accommodation it is cheaper than GCRM. Ryanair do flights and it is only 15mins for the airport. He said you go for 2-3hour consultation then you start stimms in the UK then go their for 10 days which covers last days of stimms, EC & ET. Pm if you want me to pass on their info.... might be worth looking into. I am trying to stay positive about this cycle however if it doesn't work, then I would possibly consider norway..have a wee holiday and visit the Ice Hotel at the same time..  sending you     and hope you stay strong and cope with works ****ty attitude...  

Lilith - how are you ?? are you still in Mexico?? hope your tests results came back okay.

Mrs Mac / Sillymilly / Mollymittens - how are you all

well, I am home alone. walked the dogs already and going to go and make shortbread. DP says he likes it the burnt way I did it last time.lol.... glad I'm off work on monday. taking Mum for lunch as it is her b/day. Looking forward to that.

take care all and have a good weekend.


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

I am back!! I just got on time by biopsy results, all is fine. However, the doctor says that I am ovulating 2-3 days later so the doctor suggested I take the pill 1-2 months before my next cycle. Have not decided yet but DP and I will make a decision soon.

Mierran: The Norway plan sounds good to me. At least you know they are very strict.

sorry not to be more personal but I just arrived a few hours ago so I cannot think properly.

Love to everybody,

Lilith


----------



## buster24

snzk my DH husband said after the 3rd tx we could afford no more which to be honest we really prob could'nt but i was still going till my 8th    not funny at the time, when i had the babies and they were in special care the nurses called them the million dollar babies    which they were'nt a kick in the   off off. But seriously you always find the money from somewhere. We used to work round the clock, but in the end it was worth it, every single last penny. I say sitting here after being up all night with eyes like balls and hair sticking all over place, and will not sleep right till wed as back at work tonight.  
kim


----------



## LadyN

buster - im 4+6 today and my boobs are the size of my face  infact it just looks like 2 big massive nipples (not attractive at all!)
I think its twins 2 - im terrified! I want to keep this a secret till ive had my 12 week scan but at this rate everyone will know in the next couple of weeks. When did you have a noticeable bump? I just look frumpy and the mo. There is no way i can hide this at work and im back on tues. I'll go have a look at some baggy tops tonight - still hasnt hit me yet.

hoopies - thats gr8 news about the holiday, it'll let you two recover together. I love the Dom Rep. Are you North or South of the island? I went to Punta Cana and the nightlife was fab. I feel like DH & I need a holiday. We're not as close as we were prior to tx.

Mrs R - Hows the bump?

<3 to everyone else. I'm off out with DH & the doggies today. 

xx


----------



## buster24

ladyn i returned to work at 12 weeks and had to get bigger uniforms, tried wearing my mums size 14s but they only did me a couple of weeks then had to go into scrubs, i had by then a very noticable bump, but everyone new so it was not a problem, no way could i have kept it hidden anyway, but to be honest i got to a size and never really got any bigger, i was a ctually quiet neat for twins, but bump came very early    
kim xx


----------



## misha moo

Afternoon Ladies

I am having a totally lazy day still in pj's i just love sundays  going to get my ass into gear soon though as the huge pile of ironing wont do its self, i have also decided i am going to chuck out some old clothes today as well, DH is working so going to rummage through his wardrope he will never even notice half of it is gone. 

Well on the tx front so far so good, feel like i have really been holding it together only had one small outburst of tears last week. At the mo i feel like i have no signs or symptoms except AF type pains on tummy and back, which keep coming and going. Keep reading through threads and all these other women have had everything from swollen boobs, hightend sense of smell, headaces, peeing!! i made a pack with myself that i was not going to symptoms watch during the 2ww or stress myself out with every little twinge, but i don't know now if i have went to the complete opposite and have managed to switch my brain off so much that i have not picked up on any symptoms or is it that i just don't have ANY and that means i will be disappointed on THUR?? 

Also think i wanna test before Thur so at least i am not going into it blind and have an idea, do u ladies think poss Tue/wed would be OK to do HPT.

*i had booster injection Mon  17th Aug  ovitrelle 250 micrograms/0.5ml 
*EC was wed 19th Aug
* ET Fri 21st 
this thing i worry most about testing early is if it picks up on the booster injection still in my system and i get a BFP and then a few days later it turns to a BFN cause the drugs have moved out my system, has anyone ever heard of that happening?

Sorry this is such a me me me post, i had no intention of doing this when i started typing i guess my feelings and fears have just came out instead.

Will pop back on in a wee while


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

Not posted in ages as am just back from holiday in Ireland - great fun and even the weather was kind to us!

Hoopies, I am so sorry that it was a BFN.  It sucks. I really thought this was the one...this process just never makes sense and is so cruel.  Glad to hear that you've booked a holiday though.  Some all-inclusive pampering sounds wonderful!

Mierran - can't believe you still haven't had any decent response from Marco/GCRM.  Hopefully when you copy in Richard Fleming you might get a response...shouldn't be this difficult though - you pay a fortune and just want some answers!!!

Mrs R and Mrs Mac - so glad to read that you're both doing well.  Time seems to be flying by...you're almost at the halfway mark!

Lady N - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  Fab news and I think Buster is right...twins may be in your future - lucky thing!  Enjoy and take care of yourself.

Babydust to everyone I haven't mentioned.

Carrie D x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Came upon this poem on the endometriosis uk message board , put up by pinkcarys. brought a tear to my eye. Thought I'd put it up here for us all, and esp the Hoopies


What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility? 

I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility. 


No, God never meant for me not to have children. That's not my destiny; that's just a fork in the road I'm on. I've been placed on the road less traveled, and, like it or not, I'm a better person for it. Clearly, God meant for me to develop more compassion, deeper courage, and greater inner strength on this journey to resolution, and I haven't let him down. 


Frankly, if the truth be known, I think God has singled me out for a special treatment. I think God meant for me to build a thirst for a child so strong and so deep that when that baby is finally placed in my arms, it will be the longest, coolest, most refreshing drink I've ever known. 

While I would never choose infertility, I can not deny that a fertile woman could never know the joy that awaits me. Yes, one way or another, I will have a baby of my own. And the next time someone wants to offer me unsolicited advice I'll say, "Don't tell me what God meant when he handed me infertility. I already know." 

Author unknown

Anyway, hope everyone has had a good weekend. 

Misha moo -   my mum feels the same way. What've your work been up to? you really dont need any additional stress at the moment - the 2ww is stressful enough. Keeping fingers crossed  

Sarah - I hope you're recovering from the hangover - and it's your last chance for a while 

snzk - hope the shortbread is as tasty with the extra carbon as last time.   hope your DH has an easy time of it at these extras shifts - easier than at home. Please see PM. And I hope you enjoy your day off tomorrow, and your mum enjoys her meal out. And I know what you mean about the cost, but can you give up on hope? And anyway, you're not going to need it.     

Kim - hope those teeth erupt soon, and they let you get some sleep. Clove oil and liquorice ( plant not sweet ) may help. How's work going? I still haven't heard from Marco. Going to give him another few days then email him - again.
Glad to hear from someone whose been through it that it is worth it.  

Sadie - how's wee Frank doing? Not so wee any more.   How's he doing on his solids? 

fee-bee - how're you getting on hon? are your work being any better, or are they still being nightmares to you? I hope they've bucked up their act How's your wee one doing? Growing well, I hope. When's your next scan? 

Lilith - glad that your results were good. And I know a lot of places in europe  use a couple of months on the combined contraceptive pill before a cycle with good results. I hope the jetlag doesnt last too long. 

LadyN - keeping fingers crossed all continues to go well. I think treatment puts a huge stress on any relationship. We had a fight last weekend ( I was sore and couldnt get the hot water to work, and DP had made a big boobooo on his online game and got all his troops killed off  - at which point I happened to come in and ask him if he could sort the water. bad timing on my part . we're fine again now) Is your first scan in a couple of weeks? 

Carrie - glad you had a good holiday. and it's a bit closer to next year and Ninewells ( hopefully ) 

mrsmac - how're you getting on? mac jnr growing well? 

Mrs R - how're the ankles doing? How's the bump? 

Well, news this end. DP been away this weekend. He was supposed to be helping his mum and dad move in norfolk but he only made it as far as selby and the pub. He did only have 3 days of so was a long way to go for that. however I'm not overly impressed. 

Spent most of weekend looking after a poorly kitten. At least it's an outlet for those maternal feelings, and an excuse to sit on the sofa and watch tv.  

  

   to everyone. Hi to everyone I've missed too


----------



## mrsmac

Hi GGs,

Carrie - great to hear from you. Sounds like you had a lovely time in Ireland. Never been but would love to go. Are you back to work tomorrow? I'm back tomorrow after 2 weeks holiday. First day's usually the worst eh? xx

misha moo - good on you!! Must be so much healthier for you and the embies to relax during 2ww. Sending lots of    and    for them. You so deserve a lovely BFP. As for testing, I'd say hold out if you can til otd. If not, Wednesday. 2 days before can quite easily give wrong result xx

ladynoir - you'll probably get scan app letter this week from GRI. I'm sure we got ours around a week after otd. So exciting!!! Can I give one piece of advice? Might not apply if you'll be having your baby/babies at PRM. If you're planning to attend another hospital, make a GP app for same day or day after your scan. GRI do not refer you to anywhere else but PRM. We had to wait 2 weeks for a GP app. By this time, 10 weeks pg. Booking app is Sept 8th. Will be over 13 weeks by then and who knows how long til scan after that! Not impressed! Hope it's all much straight forward for you xx

snzk - it's a nightmare all these bl**dy hormones. Was exactly the same as you, up and down like a yo-yo. When are you back for scan and bloods? You've an exciting week ahead. Sending    for lots of lovely follies xx

mierran - these bosses are so far detached from reality eh?   Is there anywhere in particular abroad you're considering? Have just read that poem.    lovely! xx

mr and mrs hoopy - Dom Rep sounds like a plan. Have a great, much deserved holiday xx

mrs R - thanks for advice. Phoned midwives on Thursday morning. They insisted that booking app letter, leaflets etc had all been sent out on August 19th. We haven't received anything. However, long story short, booking app is Sept 8th. Apparently referral for scan will be done then. Probably 14 or 15 weeks by time we get it   xx


Sending    to everyone else. Have a good week xx


On Friday, decided we couldn't wait another 4 weeks to find out if baby mac is ok. Haven't been having a whole lot of symptoms, worried after losing wee one few weeks back. Phoned a place in Livingston called Babybond and private scan booked for yesterday afternoon. It has to be the most amazing thing I've ever seen in my life. It was bouncing all over the place, arms and legs going bananas. Dh and I very emotional. Got to see it on widescreen tv and were given 5 pics away with us. Worth every penny. Given new edd as March 15th. We are 12 weeks tomorrow  Have started telling a few people since then. 

Back to work tomorrow after hols. Do you think it's still a wee bit early to tell people at work? Boss knows already.


mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on for few days had busy week last week with three nights out and now wee Frank has a cold. He still teething and not taking much milk but is eating solids okay and am sure will be fine. I had retiral doo for work on Tuesday a 30th on Fri and Hen night on Saturday after my nieces 3 birthday party in avo so been bit of a busy week and am well and truely burnt out.

Hoopies- Glad to hear you are feeling a bit better and your holiday sounds fab. Just what you two need to recharge your batteries and spoil each other. 

Mrsmac- Hope work goes okay. Only you can decide when you feel happy about telling folk i.e strangers or work colleagues but after you have seen heartbeat and once you reach 12 weeks and all okay there is less than a 1% chance of anything happening. Am sure you will be fine to tell folk and I  would be shouting it from the rooftop but you go to be happy with it. 

Mierran- Wee Frank doing okay thanks and yes is getting bigger despite him not having the biggest appetite in the world. Your work sounds like a total nightmare and if i was you and that the way they treating me I wouldn't be doing anything that I am not getting paid for especially on your day off. tell your boss to do it himself or your going to the unions. Cheeky BBBBBBBBB's.

Carrie- Sound like you had great holiday. Good for you. 

MishaM- I always found the last week drove me nuts  . Try not to symptom check I had none until my pg was confirmed. I am wishing you well and try to stay away from the peesticks it not over until you get that result. My friend had a negative test on hpt on the same sample she took to hospital and had positive test at hospital and now has a baby girl so I would ditch them. Kim will tell you I tried to talk her out of testing all the time and she tried to talk me into it but without her and each other I don't know how wee would have survived.    

snzk- Hope you have a nice lunch with your mum sounds great. Norway sound like a plan. What their stats like? Might be an option for mierran too.

sarah- Pesky hormones . I am sure you DH will understand not easy. Hope you hangover not too bad.

Kim- Howz work? Will text you later.

ladyN- Sounds like it might be two in there. You need to contact gp/midwife yourself as GRI won't do this for you. But you still got lots of time. I too was off work for 1st 12weeks so I didn't have that problem. 

lilith- glad all was ok with biopsy. Let us know what you and DH decide.

MrsR- How was hen doo- Hope you had good time. Mine was good although like you I wasn't partaking in alcohol. Wee man has cold and the thought of being up through the nite with him and alcohol just doesn't mix. Anyway i had enough the night before at 30th Bday party as he was staying at grans.

Hi to everyone else that hima wake after nap.

Love Sadie


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

how are u all this evening? what was that rain like early on today? what do u always get caught in it when u have just washed ur hair??  Anyway though i would pop on and have a wee catch up. I have not done a HPT, not even bought one. I am deff going to do on on wed night when DH gets home from work that way if its a BFN i will have time to adjust before the phone call the next day, and if it gives me a BFN and the clinic say different then that would be a good suprise  

Sadie- My gawud woman! u have certainly been burring the candle at both ends  u are deff the leader of the anti pee stick campaign  

Mierran-thats a great poem, i found it on another post on this site tried to copy it on to this page without success, i think we will both agree that u must be a little more technologically advanced that me!!!  anyway its just a lovely poem and sum's up prob for most of us how we feel.  As for work boss has been saying one thing and doing another, always got on well with her and i made her aware of my situation so i could give plenty of notice, anyway told her when i needed time of for EC (wed) said not to worry as i have more on my mind, anyway i woke up on the tue morning not feeling well & called in sick and got total attitude from her and she was acting like this was the first time she was finding out about me being off, i am never off sick and until the tx i had a 100% attendance record, and i would have never have called in if i knew there was not enough cover! she made me so mad 

Mrs mac- sounds like u & DH has an amazing time at the scan, congrats on being 12 wks  

Carrie - good to c u back posting, sounds like u had a good time way in Ireland

Lilith- have u recovered from ur flight yet? have u adjusted to the rain since you got back 


One more bit of advice ladies, have u heard of anyone testing a wee bit early ( the night before OTD) and getting a BFP only forthe outcome to be a BFN


----------



## mrsmac

sadie - you know what it's like yourself. Just terrified bubble will burst   Have told family and closest friends. Everyone else will know by the end of this weekend. Trying to tell each person ourselves because the reactions are so lovely. Didn't realise the risks reduce as much as 1%. Thanks for info. 
Wow! You've had a busy weekend. Must be shattered   How's wee Frank? Any better? Any signs of teeth? xx


misha moo - proud of you for staying away from hpts    2ww is a nightmare but those things only add to the misery. OTDs are there for a reason. Took me 4 treatments to work that one out   This 2ww was the first time I've managed to completely stay away from them and got the result we'd only dared to dream about. Sending lots of         for a BFP on Thursday xx



Going to a naming day on Sunday. DH is godfather. We've been stumped about the gift. Any original ideas ladies? Have ordered complete Beatrix Potter collection and beanie Peter Rabbit from Amazon. Can always either keep that or give it to someone else. Was hoping to think of something really special  


mrsmac
x


----------



## LadyN

1st scan appointment came through. 24th sept - i'll be 8+3 by then.... wish it was sooner!
was due to go back to work this morning but had cramps and didnt think it was a good idea. 
Got dr's on thurs so i think i'll ask for another week or two. Its not that i cant be bothered. Im just worried.

Buster, MrsMac, Fee Bee, Mrs R - when did you go back to work after you found out you were pg?

Ive also got a swollen gland this morning and a sore back/high bum cheek -   more ailments  

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## mrsmac

lady noir - worked most of 2ww and after bfp. Took 2 weeks summer holidays August 15th-31st. Back to work again. Haven't had too many pg symptoms. Main things are tiredness and backache. Just wanted to carry on as normal as possible. Worry about things too much when I'm not at work. Everyone's different. You'll make the right decision for you  


mrsmac
x


----------



## snzk

hi
Ladyn - thats good you got your scan appointment through. Roll on the 24th....   I'd stay at home too if you have cramps, just take time out for a bit.  

mrsmac - glad to hear your are doing fine. have a look at this site, some good gifts available but what you say you have sounds fab already...       www.tsena.co.uk/categories/10-gifts-for-naming-ceremony.html

misha - hope you manage to stay away from the pee stick if that's what you are trying to do.   ...     for thursday.

mierran - thanks for the  . Managed to burn the shortbread to perfection...lol... I'm on day 7 of stimms and feel really anxious today. Got acup soon so that might relax me a bit. Hope you sorted out DP...

Sarah - how are you doing??

Lilith - was hoping you'd bring back some sunshine but it has just rained and rained.... hope you are doing okay.

sorry to those I've missed, take care all.   
I am going to have a ... lol

/links


----------



## LadyN

mrs mac & snzk - thanks.

I think with only being 5 wks im still quite scared and overly cautious. I have a desk job and dont think its the best place for me when im feeling like i am.

i dont want my work to think im at it. I like my job but i need to start putting my baby(s) 1st, thats what DH keeps telling me.
i think i'll take the rest of the week off and go back next monday. Ive been off since ET. 3wks isnt too bad is it?

Got sore head coming on now too.... im a riot today


----------



## filskit

Just wanted to send mrsmac a message - have appt with midwife at PRM at 2.30, so this will be quick!
I got scanned at my booking in appt which took place at 13 weeks - so you should be the same. 
Quite nervous - will be listening to baby's h/b on the doppler - already heard it when I had the bleed over the weekend about a fortnight ago - will the worry ever go away?
Will update later

feebee
xx


----------



## misha moo

Dont know why i done it but a few hours ago i done a HPT and got a   . I have cried me eyes out  does anyone think there is still a wee chance or is it now to all over. I felt so sure it had worked, i know logically there is still a small chance but now that i have seen only the on line on the HPT it just feels real that our dreams wont be coming true this time  

I done 2 diff brands of tests and both were negative, however i noticed afterwards the clearblue states to use the first urine of the day, can IT really make that much of a diff?  i just feel so sad now


----------



## snzk

hey misha,
so sorry to read your post but try and stay positive. read back at the new pee stick queen LadyN...kept testing and so convinced it it was going to be BFN... not over until the   sings... also, they did tell me it does need to be the first pee of the day !!!! I know how hard it is.... take care....xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MishaM- Now girlie get that out your head. Am going to give you a row now. It does need to be the 1st pee of the day and your OTD is there for a reason you are too early. Please try to stay away from them as you will now be miserable for the next 2 days. I know it is hard but don't give up hope you may still get the outcome your are looking for.                                                     

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

misha moo -         it changes for you. Don't give up yet. Thursday is the day you'll know for sure. Stay away from those bad sticks     xx

fee-bee - didn't realise you'd to wait til 13 weeks for app too. Nightmare eh? Apparently we'll be referred for dating scan that day. Average wait 1-3 weeks. How did your app go? Did you hear your wee one's heartbeat? Must be so amazing. Looking forward to hearing about it   xx

snzk - thanks so much for the link. Lots of lovely things on there. Will run it past dh. Did you go for acu today? How's stimms going?   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## snzk

mrsmac - glad you liked the site. I got a few things from it myself and the delivery was quick. Had acup at 3pm then came home. Just going to walk the dogs then have an early night. Really tired today.Stimms are going fine except i'm brusing like a peach with the injections this time. Wish it was friday so I know if the follies are coming on good. Just taking it a day at a time, coping in stages as before. Hope you are doing okay and enjoy the naming day...

take care...x


----------



## likesabath

Hiya girlies,

I'm ok today, so so tired though. Not been feeling great so far (I'm on Progynova) and I feel really bloated and really sore boobs, hope this is a good sign.

Going to Acupuncture on Thursday, been going once a week, but its crippling us financially, but I suppose if it works then that the best part of £5000 saved isn't it?? Thats how I'm justifying it anyway.

Hubbys in a bad mood today, stressed at work, so I'm steering clear cos I am far too hormonal to cope with him too!!

Hows everyone doing tonight?? I wish this was over!!


Misha....(sigh) don't do those awful HPT's they send you crazy. You're already stressed out, don't add to it. Its only a few more days. Honestly, last time I was testing everyday and everyday I got a horrible NOT PREGNANT message on the screen. 2 days before OTD I had sent myself demented, and ended up staying in bed for 2 days crying. I absolutely will not do it again. 

Anyway, seeing as I'm sooooo shattered I think I'll be away to my bed, 1 sleep closer to getting my embys back

Lots of love and                    

Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## LadyN

morning ladies,

having another day off work.
snzk & buster - how come you never went back to work till 12wks pg? If i thought i could get mr dr to sign me off till then id do the same but i think ill go back next week or the week after as im very bored and i dont wont this to be the longest pg everrrrr.... feels like it already.

misha moo - step away from the pee sticks hun. OTD is OTD for a reason. Im one to talk but seriously they broke my heart for days for no reason.

ive woke up this morning and feel my sciatic nerve hurting on my left hand side. I think im sleeping awkward.
Might need to invest in a maternity pillow thingymijiggy - were is the cheapest place to by them?

xx


----------



## snzk

morning,
well, I was in the wide awake club this morning....4.30am !!!        DP left for work at 5am and I ironed, cleaned the kitchen then walked the dogs.

LadyN - think you have just confused me with someone else...no BFP for me yet  !! I would say that if you feel comfortable to go to work and it isn't a strenuous job then you should go. You may need time off later in your pregnancy. I know the 1st 12wks worrying but maybe something else to focus on would be good.

Sarah - hope you manage to de-stress at acupuncture tomorrow. good luck for ET.


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Sorry I did not bring the sunshine with me, I stopped in NY so probably they confiscated it.

Misha: I hope the lines change, you were a little bit early honnie. Fingers crossed for you    .

Snzk: That is amazing, I love to wake up really early but I simply cannot. It seems that by 6am you had done so much.

Sarah: Enjoy the acupuncture session.

Me: We decided to have our 3rd go in Mexico next December-January. It is not cheaper than here but the doctors there scan you and take bloods at least every couple of days during stimmulation, they tend to manipulate the stimms according to the results they see every two days. This is something that I like. All of these scans and blood tests are included in the price, so at the end of the day is not such a bad cost. 
I got mad at DH as I discovered he did not send our request for an appt at GRI as we said we could try to get a funded cycle as our last hope in case the cycle in Mexico does not work. He said he forgot. I could not believe it, he is also talking about using sperm donor next time because his is not working. But all doctors here and there suggest we should try again with his. Sorry for telling you so much about me but I am really upset. I do not know what's going on in his mind and instead of telling me he just stops talking to me.


----------



## buster24

snzk i had had so many tx and a m/c, i am a nurse in a surgical recieveing ward and also have a 6 bed high care unit for post op patients, and its a very busy ward and i just would not have risked it, i waited far to long for my babies, and to be honest get no thanks being a marter to work. My gp was more than willing to give me a line, i also got time off later it was not a problem.
you do what you think is righbt for you     
love kim


----------



## misha moo

done another HPT this morning and its still  a BFN have  my eyes out, is there any hope for tomorrow has anyone and positive stories XX MISHA


----------



## filskit

Buster - I totally agree with you - waited far too long for this baby and work can take a back seat for now. My GP gave me a 4 week sick line after my bleed at nearly 15 weeks - she knows the circumstances and is completely sympathetic. 

mrsmac - that is a ridiculously long time to wait for a dating scan. My appt went splendidly yesterday. The midwife took her time and said any worries I had was to phone and not stress - didn't feel rushed at all - heard a good strong heartbeat via the doppler, so that's mind put to rest for time being. Starting to relax a bit more now. Me and DH are househunting, so that's a good distraction  . 
mierran - have you got a union you could consult.   to your work. You've had hardly any time off sick - they've got such a cheek

misha -   for right result tomorrow......... Just seen your post - so sorry -    

feebee
xx


----------



## buster24

misha fingers crossed you have a wee late implanter, sending you          
kim xx


----------



## weecaz

Just a quick post tonight..... Started bleeding in work today, absolutely gutted.  Had to sit in work trying not to start bubbling walked in the house and broke my heart.  Sometimes just seems so unfair.

As you can see I'm feeling very sorry for myself.  Will catch up once I have got my head together and decide the next step


----------



## mrs hoopy

hi everyone
sorry not been on for ages but to be truthfull finding it very hard to cope this time just don't see a positive end to this bl**dy hellish journey    so on the back of that will be staying away for a while not fair to bring my mood down on everyone else  

but quickly
Misha really hope and  you had a a late implanter and you get a surprise phonecall today    

weecaz so sorry was it a real bleed when is your outcome day hope and   that its implantation    

ladyn congratulations you must be over the moon hope you have a stressfree pregnancy


snk good luck got everything crossed for you


good luck to everyone else sorry for anyone Ive missed

Mrs hoopyxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
mrs hoopy....     we are here regardless if you need us !!!... take care ...   ..and thanks so much for the support despite it being such an awful time for you.  

weecaz ... so sorry   .. do you think it could be implantation bleeding??  

misha ... been thinking about you...hope you get good news...       

kim...yeh, I think when/if I am at that stage, I will take whatever time off work I need. You are right, you get no thanks anyway. !!

take care all.xxx


----------



## misha moo

ladies thankyou for all the support but i got the call and it was a   we are both gutted   have cried my eyes out for 3 days now, just wish we would have got some frosties, we thought we were going some with the amount eggs we had, if we would had got any i feel i could handle this BFN better


----------



## misha moo

sorry wee caz hope ur ok honey, i cried when i read ur post


----------



## snzk

hi misha...so so sorry to hear your news, really hoped things would've been different for you today...   no words to say that will make you feel better. really gutted for you. the whole process is such an emotional rollercoaster. spend some quality time together adn just take it easy. take care...


----------



## Carrie D

Sorry to hear the bad news today Misha and wee Caz.  I just really, really wish that mother nature could see the mums in waiting that would be such wonderful mums and give them a baby to love.  Thinking of you both.

Mrs Hoopy, please don't leave us....the reason we all log on every day is to support each other in difficult times and jump up and down for joy when we will ALL get our good news  

Carrie D x


----------



## buster24

misha and caz so sorry to hear your news its jsut terrible, i know i remeber that feeling well very well, i had 7 fails and i got to the stage i believed it was jsut not to be, but i never gave up and all that heartache and all that goes along with tx, in the end was worth it, and worth the wait. I believe my babies came to me when the time was jsut right. Dont give up your time will come. hope its soon
love and hugs to both you.
kim xxx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Misha, Hoppy and Wee Caz:

I am terribly sorry for your bad news. I had great hopes for you three. As other ladies have said there are no words one can say to express the sadness we experience when someone gets a BFN.

I can only say I send you a big warm hug (a Mexican one, we are very good at this).

Love,

Lilith


----------



## Lilith

Hi everybody,

As you know I will have my next (I hope last) cycle next Dec-January in Mexico. But I wanted to ask you whether I can stay with you in the thread. I really want to continue following your paths and telling you a little bit about mine even when it won't take place in Glasgow. I hope this is ok.

Snzk: How did your scan go today?

Lilith


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
misha, hoopy & caz....sending you lots of love and     
lilith....don't leave us !!!...we need you here !!!! I am sure everyone will agree with me there ....  

scan went fine, follies measuring from 11 to 16 so expecting to stimm tomorrow & sunday then scan again on monday. home with HCG incase bloods say something different... glad to get that over with, ready to focus on the next stage. thanks all for your continued support despite some of you having a sh** time....


----------



## SBB

Hi

MishaM- So sorry to read your news sending you a great big hug.  

Weecaz- Sorry to read your news too. Sending you a great big hug.  

Mrs Hoopy- It hard for me to find the right words to say other than like Kim I know how you all feel very well. Like Kim I never gave up although there were times I felt like throwing in the towel But TBH I would have kept going and going until I got my dream. If had had given up I wouldn't have wee Frank and all the hurt and pain seems a distant memory now. Please stay with us even if you only pop on once in a while. We would miss you too much. But if you can't face it right now then I understand.    

I will say lots of prayers for you girls and Mr Hoopy that one day you will be blessed with a family of your own.

Lilith- We would not want you to leave just cause you having treatment in mexico so please stay with us.

I will try to catch up with everyone later.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

LadyN- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE 

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells 

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 

snzk- GCRM stimming

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI  

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI


----------



## hoopy74

off to Dominican tomorrow mrs h deserves a bit of pampering and she will get it probably from the staff!!! seriously do both of us a lot of good, hear from you all when we get back 2 weeks.
again thanks for support 
the hoopies x


----------



## snzk

hoopies...have a lovely time...you deserve it ...


----------



## SBB

Hi

mr H- have a lovely holiday lots of cocktails and sunshine. You both really deserve some pampering.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hoopies - enjoy your much deserved holiday. We'll all be here when you're ready to come back. I hope it's not too long   xx

misha moo - so sorry to hear your news. Sending   xx

wee caz - thinking about you. Sending   xx

lilth - wherever you are in the world, you'll still always be a GG. Would hate to lose touch. Look forward to following your journey and celebrations of a 2010 BFP   xx

snzk - another step closer. Follies sound as though they're growing well   Keep them warm and feed them brazil nuts xx

fee-bee - great news about your appointment. Hope you're able to relax more and enjoy. Enjoy your time off work and be good to yourself xx


Will be on over the weekend to catch up with everyone. Getting hair cut and coloured first thing tomorrow. Demented with grey roots. Cover is nearly blown. Meant to be a real redhead!!!


mrsmac
x


----------



## likesabath

Hi everyone, just a quickie...

Only got my acupuncture today, she had to cancel me on thursday.

Going to GRI on Monday morning for scan and bloods, hopefully then we'll get the transfer done on Tue or Weds, fingers crossed the embys survive the thaw.

I asked the acupuncture lady about when she thinks is best for me to go and she said before and after transfer, anyone else done this?? Was thinking about the money aspect, not sure I can afford 2 sessions in a day....what do you lot think?? 

Need some advice....

Love to all on here....

Sarah xxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
sarah - good luck with scan and blood on monday, i'm back monday too so expecting EC on wednesday. I will be having acupuncture before and after ET. Most FF have posted that they have had the same and my acupuncturist says it is the most important acupuncture sessions. I know it is expensive but you should really try to accommodate that. You could be in debt for this but happy for life if it helped you get your dream. I'm on my 2nd private cycle and up to my ears in debt for it but it will be so worth it !!!...  
 for your frosties....

mrsmac...thanx, I am feeling really good this time round. More relaxed, just as excited and less terrified. already on the brazil nuts & pineapple juice...remembering MrsR's posts on this from before...haha... hope are doing well  enjoy your pampering day getting your hair done. .. 

love to everyone.....

Yeeessss...Scotland won the footy.....


----------



## mrsmac

Sarah - big week coming up for you. Def recommend acupuncture before and after transfer. Didn't have it again in 2ww. Research has shown it increases the chance of implantation. Worked for us. Fourth time lucky. Sending lots of      xx

snzk - good to hear you're nice and chilled. Going to a friend's house tonight. We'll be making pizza and watching X Factor. Magic!! Hair all the same colour again so quite happy xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello my lovely fertility friends!!

Sorry not posted for a while, but still following avidly.

Misha moo and wee caz....My dh and I want to send you both a big  . So sorry it hasn't worked out for you both this time. I know there is nothing said that will make you feel better just now, but with time you will find your feet again. 
Wee caz...take your time to look after yourself and you will know what the next step for you will be when you're ready. Misha..try take heart in the fact that this time your dose was good and you responded well with two lovely embies. It will happen again.   

Lilith....men are strange creatures when it comes to stressful situations. They tend to retreat instead of talking like us women (you might want to read men are from mars, women are from venus....it hits the nail on the head when it comes to stuff like that) I'm sure it's not because he doesn't care that he doesn't want to talk. He will probably just need some space to think things through for a while. Don't you dare leave our thread or else  !!

Buster 24 that was a lovely post. I agree with you that sometimes great things happen when the time is right, even when you've been waiting for them for an eternity.  I wish I had your GP. I work as a staff nurse too in a busy orthopaedic theatre, and it was v tough and terrifying going back to work at week 4. In my experience the nhs doesn't have much time for people going through infertility treatment....and they should know better!!

Snzk..good luck with your scan on monday.     

Hoopies...have a wonderful, sunny, relaxing and therapeutic holiday, while we all drown in the september scottish rain   

Mrs mac..hope you are doing well??

Likesabath...I have heard that acupuncture before and after transfer is v important, and as far as I know the piece of research that was done last year supporting the use of acupuncture in ivf was centred on sessions at this time in the cycle. However, on the other hand, I too was struggling with cash, and had a session once a week throughout the cycle, with one the night before my transfer, and then no more until around implantation time. It worked for me. I believe that a large part of the success of acupuncture is in the relaxation, and I just made sure that I used plenty of visualisation and relaxation techniques before and after my transfer, and throughout the 2WW (zita west cd is what I used). Good luck.
xx

As for my story so far...I turned 19 weeks on wednesday, and was just beginning to gain confidence and step up my yoga routines, exercise etc, when on thursday night I had the most horrifying experience so far.. I started bleeding. Bright red,, but quite light. my dh rushed me into the GRI where they listened to the heartbeat, and checked my obs etc. They told me that since I have a low lying placenta, they didn't want to speculum me to look at the cervix and see where the bleeding was coming from, as this can aggravate it, so they told me to go home and come back for an emergency scan first thing on friday am. Terrifying. In the am, it was still coming away lightly, but was more brown in colour. The scan was fine. Baby seemed quite happy whihc was a great relief, but my placenta was still low. They decided to admit me over night as they told me sometimes when you have a small fresh blood bleed, it can be followed by a big bleed. More horror! So, yet another phonecall to work on friday am. Felt so guilty as they are so shhort staffed just now. Luckily the bleeding got less and stopped throughout the day, and I was discharged thismorning. They've told me no sex, take a week off work, and when I go back to take it easy. (Fat chance!) I'm praying that everything is okay, but I'm now terrified to do anything.   Anyway, sorry about the long post, but I feel like I need to keep my ffs posted on these things!! Today, baby lucky is kicking like stevie gerard! Dh likes this reference, being an avid liverpool supporter!!

Anyway, love to you all. Enjoy the rest of your weekends.
luckyluciana
xxx


----------



## likesabath

Hi girlies...thanks for your replies, I read them out to DH and he says we'll have before and after if she can fit us in. Will do anything to make it work.

Bloody hell Luckyluciana, what a few days you've had...I'm glad you and bubba are ok, god you must have been going crazy!! Make sure you rest and do nothing. Work will still be there when you're better, don't worry.....they'll have to survive when you go on mat leave, its good practice for them!! You and the baby are more important and I'm sure any kind boss would agree.

I've changed jobs since my first (and half of second) cycle. My boss is lovely but doesn't really understand whats going on. I've much less pressure on me now so I'm hoping that it will make all the difference this time.

DH is ill this weekend, he's a cold but unfortunately he's in bed (his heart doesn't do so well with a cold) soI'm running around after him. Hope he doesn't give it too me, I've been keeping myself well in preparation so would be gutted if I'm ill.

Will keep you all updated on how I get on....but yeah you're all right, big week for us....feels so long since we started!! 

Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## emak

Hi Ladies ,quick question for yous.Which of the Glasgow clinics would be best suited to a poor responder /low AMH ? Im researching all options at the moment and would also be interested in knowing is that any waiting lists for private tx ? Thanks
Emma


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

mrsmac - glad baby doing well , and your scan piccies sound amazing. I hope your naming day tomorrow goes well.  

misha - so sorry hon. and sorry your boss was a nightmare too. 

LadyN - good luck for your scan appt on the 24th

mrs r - how're you and bump doing? 

snzk - so far, so good. good luck on monday.   

fee-bee- glad your dopler scan went well. it must be amazing. And good luck with the house hunting 

sarah - sorry you're feeling grotty. 

lilith - hope things are better with DH. I think he just wants the best chance of a positive. and it's be great to hear some stories of other clinics too. 

weecaz - so sorry hon. 

mrs and mr hoopy- it takes time to grieve, and to start feeling as if you can do it again. I think it gets harder each time too. i hope you enjoy your fortnight in the sun.   

lucky - glad all ok after your scare. how're the renovations going? 

kim and sadie - hope the little 'uns are doing well. 

Emma - I'd recommend the GCRM as your best bet in glasgow as a poor responder. They do the flare protocol - you take norethisterone for 2 weeks then after 5 days off it start snuff down regulator that via feedback causes a surge of endogenous FSH. You start 300 iu gonal F once daily day 4 I had 10 days on gonal F last cycle. I cant say they're perfect but they've a good success rate. 

Was wondering , looking at posts - how many here are health workers or in related fields?  I wonder if there're a disproportionate number represented . I wonder if anyone has looked at statistics , and , if there is a higher risk of fertility probs, is it linked to stress or drugs?  

Anyway, still dont know what to do. Need to sit down DP and have a long talk but he's away again this weekend.   I think I'm going to get my day 3 FSH rechecked - would need that for treatment overseas, and am worried as been getting some hot flushes. Still not heard from GCRM but going to get blood done 1st if GP can do it, or phone GCRM to get it done if there's a problem, then pin DP to one spot after that.  

Still looking after poorly kitten tho she's a lot better now. Working this weekend and next week then have a week off work. 

Good luck to everyone going thro treatment and our pregnant ladies, and big zen hugs to those who've been given that devestating news of a BFN. 

X X


----------



## Lilith

Hi everybody,

Hoppies: Enjoy your holidays, lots of sunshine for you!!!

Thanks to everybody for advices and just for listening to me. Yes, I will stay with you, I cannot imagine having a cycle without your support.

Luckyluciana: I am so sorry, I hope bleeding is over.

Snzk: Good luck on Monday!

Mierran: I hope your cycle get sorted soon.
xxx

Lilith


----------



## snzk

morning girls,

I know....the wide awake club strikes again....I have been awake since 2.45am. Sitting with hot mug of horlicks so hopefully will nod off again soon...I am blaming DP, he has totally annoyed me  

Lilith..good to hear you are still with us. it is true, men are strange creatures indeed.Hope all is well with you and DP.

Lucky...omg...what a panic. glad to hear you and buba are okay but do take it easy and don't stress about work. It will still be there.... 

MIerran...glad to hear your kitten is on the road to recovery. thanks for the  . hope your gp organises your bloods and all is okay.

Sarah - that is good you will do acupuncture. sorry to hear DH is feeling unwell. a cold can be so much worse for some of us. fingers crossed you don't catch the bug.

mrsmac - how are you? hope the naming day goes well. 

wee caz/misha ....sending you  

sorry to everyone I have missed. starting to feel groggy now so hoping that will mean sleep is upon me !! 

anyway, as above, I blame DP for my restlessness. He told me yesterday that if ET is friday then he can't make it as he can't get off work !!!.. He thinks that is okay since it isn't as important a stage for him to be there and it isn't as if I get sedated. He seems to forget that last time we got to ET and didn't know if it was going ahead until I was there !! The other thing is that means I am driving from home to acupuncture then to glasgow and back to acupuncture then home. I don't want to drive after transfer. I am just so frustrated with him. His work don't know what is going on and when I said have a word with his boss to see if he can do something, he went off on one.  ... Will see what happens but to be honest, he was the same last time then realised the closer the time came, the more he had to support me so maybe he will sort something out. 

sorry for the moan but happier to get that off my chest...

going to try and sleep now...


----------



## buster24

hi all hope everyone is doing ok   
I have been nights and am knackered   getting money for our 1st family holiday, i am looking forward to being there but not to the getting there plane etc with the babies, it is our own place so the lady that looks after it is getting me a cot and putting in the nappies and baby milk and some e bits and bobs so dont need to take that, and it ryanair so thats a bonus as you are aloud no baggage for babies.
lucky  i know the nhs are the most uncaring proffession toward their staff, its terrible. But i really cant moan as my sister was actually on the whole good with me, and the girls i work with were just stars, when i did return to work i could not have wished for better, they really tried to do most of my work and i sat at the desk alot, it was  alot for them to do as i work in emergency surgical receiving with  a high care area to, and its a bit mad at times, You just do whats right for you , ortho theatre is a heavy theatre so just you do whats right for you and wee one and get GP told   , a good one is sciatica, you can go off with that and its not put down as pregnancy related     i did have this later on my pg it was murder and GP just signed me off till i went on my mat leave and it never effected it in any way. Poor Sadie is sister in A & E and she had some terrible shifts when she was pg, and its a busy busy dept, yes the good old nhs, they want there staff in there even of they are dying on there feet as long as the shift is covered, but i just thought at the end of the day you are a number to them, i have given 20 years to them and most of that time never had much sick time till i started my tx, so i thought bugger yous, this is far far to important so i did what was best for me and my wee twinkles ( the krays)     
love to  everyone
Kim xx
Sadie will text you about this this week, DH on control and restraint all week


----------



## SBB

Hi

mrsmac- How did the hairdo go? Hope you keeping well.

Sarah- Good luck with scan and   that your wee embies stay strong. FET's do work me and Kim are proof of that. GRI has great record for FET.

snzk- Good luck to you too this week hope you get lots of wee eggies. Am sure your DH will do the right thing. Just incase is there anyone else who could take you. I know it not the same as having DH hold your hand as it is a special time. Give him a couple days and see what happens. Stressing isn't good for you and you need plenty of rest.

LuckyL- What a week you have had. I had placenta previa too but thankfully didn't bleed. All I can say is you and your baby come first and you shouldn't be worried about work as they will get past without you, although I can understand as a fellow NHS worker how when you are a nurse you feel guilty. This is too important and hrad worked for to put at risk. So feet up and take it easy. I have to say my boss and colleagues were fantastic when I was having treatment and pregnant but working in a busy A&E and placenta previa didn't mix and I was signed off from 28weeks. Take care.

mierran- We are fine except Frank jnr had cold but on the mend now. Sorry you haven't heard back from GCRM. Keep us posted.

kim- Glad you getting away on holiday you deserve and break. I also think you very brave taking the twins but am sure they will be fine and you will all have a great time. Lucky you have the woman at other end to help organise things. Hopefully see you this week.

Hi to everyone else am now going to surf Next for some clothes.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi everyone so sorry for my lack of posts! I hope you don’t mind but have been checking up on you all from time to time but decided to lie low for a while and forget about TTC to try and make the time go faster !!

The only news here is that we eventually got our letter from GCRM saying that we were nearing the top of the list and we should phone and make an appointment to sign consents etc. However when we phoned we were told the first appointment was 30 September – I guess this is how they make their waiting list look shorter – they take you off the list but make you wait another month for an appointment – do they think we are daft!!??  Nevertheless it does now start to feel real again and we are both feeling really positive that this time it will work for us!

I have been concentrating all my efforts of late on the new job (which I am enjoying) and getting everything organised for my sisters wedding, which is this Friday! Am sitting here sticking together 130 Orders of Service – why do I volunteer for these things? Wonder if you could all say a wee prayer for Friday’s weather – it has been so miserable recently  

Well where do I start??

Hoopys - So sorry guys    A holiday is just what you need - enjoy  

Kim - Have a great holiday - you are one brave lady   

Lilith - Would be great if you kept in touch with us all - don't leave us please  

Mierran - |Hope your wee kitten gets better soon  

Luckyluciana - What a nightmare of a time you've been having - but please remember the baby is the only thing that matters - forget about work - they can sort themselves out  

Mrsmac - There's nothing quite like a trip to the hairdressers to perk you up - glad you are happy with the result  

SNZK - Hope all goes well this week with the EC and ET  

Well better get off to bed now as I have work in the morning 

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone 

its been a wee while since i posted so I've had a lot of reading up to do & trying to think of all I've been up to since then.......

Well I survived the hen night in edinburgh, managed to stay out til almost 1am so I was well impressed. Was shattered the next day though. In a weid way I kinda felt old when I was out, I kept thinking the music was too loud, the bars were too busy & I was worried somone would bang into my bump. I was sectretly wishing I was home in my PJ's  I'll blame the preggie hormones  Had a good time though & the wedding is now jst 2wks on Friday!!!! 

We'd a cracking time down in cheshire on our wee holiday, lovely to get away and jst do our own thing for a while. Weather was a bit pants but we didnt let it spoil things! We hit Chester and done a bit of sightseeing, shopping & a river cruise  
We spent a whole day at Cheshire Oaks so DH was well shopped 
We also went to a few places in North Wales......Prestatyn, Rhyll & Llandudno, the latter of which was jst lovely!
On our way back up the M6 we went to Blackpool,Not been there since I was about 7yrs old, done the usual stuff there....amusements, piers, tower & tram ride. It was the start of the illuminations so place was mobbed.
All in all we had a real great time & it is prob last time me & DH will get away on our own before little bumper arrives so we def made the most of it!!!!!

Some bump news.....I think I'm def getting movement now  Had a weird feeling at my right side of tummy last week for a few split secs which I thought might jst be my tummy digesting food but last few nights its moved more central and more prominent. Kinda feels like a wee bit of my insides are gently turning or churning ......Only lasts a few seconds though, I really do hope its little bumper making his/her presence known My 20wk scan is a week on wed!!!!!! 

How is everyone doing??

misha & weecaz .....I'm so terribly sorry girls, was really hoping it would've been a different outcome for you both, its so crap & unfair   stay strong and take time to get over this 

hoopies - brilliant that you're both jetting off to the sunshine, just what you both needed. Make sure you have lots of 'you' time over there to relax & unwind. I'm sure given time you'll both find the courage & strength to try again, you cant give up on your dream & I know it will happen in the future  Mrs Hoopy please dont stop coming on here altogther, take some time out but pleaseo check in from time to time as we'd all miss you & this site is all about support thru the thick n thin so 'down' posts are totally allowed. Enjoy your holiday & soaking up that sunshine and rum  

emmy - at least you've got a date to work towards now, makes it seem more real doesnt it!!! Hope the wedding goes well on friday & I'll   for some sunshine for you all

sadie - hows you luv, any joy with your online shopping at Next? Is little Frank over the worst of his cold? 

kim - cant be long til your hols, when you off?  sounds like you're working waaaaay too hard, you'll be needing your holiday!!

snzk - done a wee message on other thread but loadsaluv n luck for this big important week mrs 

lilith - so glad you'll be sticking around!  Hope your next TX brings you your dream

mierran - I'm doing good hunni thanks. How are you? have you made your gp appt yet? ave GCRM still not been in touch with any feedback or recommendations?

sarah - wow is it today or tomorrow you're having your ET??  Yeeeeha its all going so quickly!!!  Good luck babes I know Ruth is expensive for 2sessions in one day but I thought in for a penny in for a pound and went for it as its the most crucial times, def have it!! I swear it helped me this time  Hope your DH is feeling a bit better and hasnt smitted you hunni 

luckyluciana - OMG what an awful time  You get those feet up & do nothing, nowt, zilcho mrs!!!!!! Forget about work.....you & that cargo are No1 priority, dont be rushing back and you HAVE to take things easy when you do go back....or else  Hope you're okay and feeling a bit more reassured things with bubs are ok 

mrsmac - you keeping ok? how was the pizza & Xfaxtor?? Its good to get the hair done again isnt it!!

hello to all the other lovely ladies I've not mentioned but thats as much as I can remember & enough from me anyway

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies

just a quick post...b/s was fine today so EC is 7.30am on wednesday (09/09/09)..hope that is a good sign !!!! They did give me another menopur injection this morning tho and i've to take HCG at 7pm tonight. follies were mostly 18's, a few 15's & [email protected] Had 12follies in total, 2 they couldn't measure due to their angle. roll on wednesday...  for good eggs and  

Mrs R - thanks for the wishes... glad you both had a fab time and made the most of it. roll on the 16th for your scan !!!

emmy - glad to hear you are enjoying your new job.   for a dry day for the wedding. Good luck with your order of service job !

sadie - hi, I'm trying not to stress. DP is looking to swap shifts for Friday just incase so almost sorted there...

catch up with everyone later...take care all.


----------



## likesabath

Hi everyone...

Went to the Royal this morning and had my scan, I'm at 9.2mm so they said I was ready whenever the lab is, so to phone up for them to give me a time. I phoned as instructed and the thaw is on Friday and I'm going in for ET on Saturday!! Soooo excited but trying desperately to keep a lid on it!! Rang DH at work to let him know and he seemed really disappointed that it was Saturday, they said it could be tomorrow or Weds when I was there last time so he was giving it all "why do we have to wait so long" Oh well, joy of joys I get to start Cyclogest tonight....yippee, been looking forward to that(!) feel neck really nauseous today though, I came home from work early cos I'm so sicky....a girl in the office was eating vegetable soup and I hurled.

Glad everyones surviving,

Mrs R you lucky thing, I'm soooo glad you had a good time, thats all my of the neck of the woods!! I used to work in BLackpool when I was with Topshop!! You must be so excited being able to feel the baby move, hope its me soon....

Anyway going to have a sleep hopefully I'll feel a bit better when I wake!!

Loads of love Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## LadyN

morning ladies,

sorry ive not been on in a few days. ive been really fed up  

other than sore boobs i dont feel pg at all and im starting to worry. my scan isnt till another 2weeks so im becoming manic.
i have a nausea feeling on sunday for like 20mins and was ok when i got fresh air.

terrified somethings wrong.
havent had any other bloods taken since my 1st one so im feeling left in the dark and just wish i felt pg.  

so scared. x


----------



## luckyluciana

Ldy n,
Don't be down. Chin up. You have a BFP! You're preggers girl. I know it can be really really scarey, because you've been through so much to get here, and you keep thinking something else is going to go wrong. I felt this way for months after my bfp (sometimes still do after this week!). You just have to try relax and trust in your body to nourish your wee emby. You have nausea. Prime symptom of early pregnancy. I didn't have any nausea at all really to speak of! I would say slight queasiness now and again, but gone immediately when I had some food. I remember being DESPERATE to have all the symptoms all at once just to be sure i was pregnant. So, don't worry about symptoms or lack of them. Trust the blood test!!


----------



## LadyN

Thanks Luciana, 

I rang the clinic and they were happy to fit me in.
Had my 1st scan this afternoon.

We have 1 little baby and even saw its heartbeat wiggling away - so delighted im lost for words.

my ovary is very swollen so i think thats where the aches has been coming from. 

xx


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone

you've all gone quiet  

not much happening with me....caught up with some housework on mon   & went bag and shoe shopping yesterday 
I'm working 12-6 today which will be b-o-r-i-n-g as the girl I usually work with is off today so I'm on my lonesome   Hopefully I'll get to have a wee skive 

LadyN - I felt exactly like you, jst so scared it had all gone wrong, think its only natural hunni. So glad they fitted you in for a scan though, hope its helped you relax a bit more now. Its amazing seeing those signs of life isnt it! jst wait for the next scan its even better  Can sympathise with you on the ovary pain, my right one was slight huge when we had our 12wk scan. Now chill out a bit mrs & enjoy being preggers!!! 

likesabath - sent you a PM earlier so I've nowt left to say    

lorr - good luck for today hunni, thinking of you       

how is everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Sorry that have not been on in a while. Have loads of reading to do to catch up. So will send personals soon. Just a wee update on me. I am 11 weeks 5 days and on tuesday go into hospital to get cerclage. Totally crappping it!!

Had a wee bit of time out. Was driving myself nuts and googling every symptom under the sun. Husband banned me from laptop. I have now been let on for good behaviour.

Sending u all my best wishes. 

xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies...
just woke up...really needed a sleep when we got home. The traffic was a nightmare and didn't reach home until 1pm...left GCRM at 11am !!.. What a busy place it was at 7.30...not a seat left but luckily I was in straight away so no hanging around.

so, had 8 eggs which is 2 better than last time and Elaine just called to confirm all 8 injected which is 7 better than last time !!!!.. Just a waiting game now to find out in the morning how fertilisation went. I'm feeling really good tho, apart from being sore, I'm quite upbeat and positive. Thanks for all you support...!!! 

molly - good luck for tuesday...you will be fine. Glad you are behaving...haha 

mrs r - replied on other post.... 

ladyn - so glad you got the scan, you can relax a bit now and stop stressing.... 

I am really sleepy so going to have a nap now....

take care all... xxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
just a quick post....Elaine called and confirmed 4 eggs fertilised and booked in for ET on saturday.

xxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi Snzk,

Congratulations!!! All going very good. All the best for Saturday!!!

Lilith


----------



## whippet

Fab news lorraine roll on saturday  

whippet x


----------



## mrsmac

snzk - great news on your fertilisation. Must be delighted. Sending lots of      and      for all 4. Roll on Saturday xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

hi

Sorry not been on wee Frank has been really unwell this week and nearly ended up in hospital yesterday. To cut long story short has had some kind of infection they think his ears and I got short changed at GP and had to take him back yesterday. He had high temperature that wouldn't come down despite medication and I eventually got a GP that was sensible enough and gave him antibiotics. I was to go home and she was phoning in a couple of hours to see if he was any better and if not he was to be admitted. Lucky he picked up after more calpol and antibiotics so didn't need to go to hospital. He has been bit better today but not completely back to norm but am sure has turned a corner. 

snzk- All sounds great this time. I will say lots of   that your embies stay strong and once back where they belong get burrowing in.

ladyN- Glad scan went well you must try to relax a wee bit now. You must be so delighted.

Really sorry but this is just a quick post as am going for a bath and early night as not had much sleep this week. I will try to get on tomorrow to update list and catch up.

Love Sadie.


----------



## Mrs R

hello just popping on for a wee nosey & for some news on Lorr.....

Lorr - fantastic news on eggs hunni & great that 4 fertilised  Roll on tomorrow so you can be reunited, good luck for the ET, I'll be thinking of you  
hope you're taking it easy 

sadie - poor little Frank, sending him loads of   n   that he gets better soon bless him

mollymittens - glad all is well & I'm sure Tues will go ok hunni, dont you be stressing  Are you getting a 12wk scan soon then? You & little jnr take care 

hello to everyone else &have a great weekend folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick post, I phoned the hospital this afternoon and not great news really, of our 5 embryos only 1 survived the thaw. Getting it back tomorrow, so please everyone keep everything crossed for me and DH

Going for Acupuncture before and after, gotta give it as best a shot as we can. I'd be lying if I said I wasn't a bit upset though, thought I'd get 2. And if one more person tells me it only takes 1 I might use physical violence!!

Been to Debenhams at Silverburn tonight to take our minds off it.

Anyway hope everyones ok, I'm going for an early night big day tomorrow

Loads of love

Sarah xxxx


----------



## snzk

evening all,

sarah, sorry to hear your news, will be keeping everying crossed for you.. . People are just trying to keep you in a positive frame of mind by saying 'it only takes 1', but it is true.!! lots of love for tomorrow.  

thanks for all your wishes &  . All set for tomorrow. Elaine phoned with update this afternoon and all going to plan. 

b in touch over the weekend.

take care all. xxx


----------



## LadyN

Morning ladies,

The old pregger symtoms are sure as hell kicking in i tell ya! 

Midnight snacks & loo trips
Face like a halloween cake with plukes! 
No appetite & nausea 24/7
Living on frozen juice drinks and hard boiled sweets 

The joys!  

Hope you're all well. Cant stay on here for too long - feeling god awful 

Ciao xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi everyone,

Feeling much calmer today, been in and have 1 lovely little emby on board, hope it sticks so much!! They passed the cathetor through and then you know how they double check it under the microscope to check its not still in, well it was stuck to the edge!! So it had to be done again, we're telling ourselves that it must be a tough little cookie  to come through the freeze then nearly miss getting put back! We were all joking that if this works it'll be a great story for an 18th birthday party!!   

I've been to see Ruth at the Compllimentary Medicine centre for 2 sessions of acupuncture, and I'm going again on Tuesday. 

Thank for your kinds wishes, OTD is 1st October, so a little while to wait     And I have promised DH that I will not test early, and I won't this time either!!  

I'm now laying on the sofa while DH runs around after me!! He's done all the housework and put the washer on. He's obviously very serious about taking care of me cos he'd never do that usually!!!

Lady N....I would swap with you in a flash!! I'd give anything to be in your shoes!!! Enjoy it, its not for long and you've worked so hard to get pregnant!!    

Speak soon,

Sarah xxx


----------



## filskit

Wishing you all the best, likesabath - you are now officially PUPO!!!

Not been online much  - been struck with extremely painful sciatica for the past week ~ no fun at all. The Critter is doing well ~ think might be getting flutters (or wind!) We also found a house we absolutely love, so all going well, will be in at the end of October - can't wait to have a garden again. Living on the third floor with sciatica is no fun - can empathise now with people who have back pain.

Hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather

feebee
xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies,
hope all is well.

I'm just home...been such a long day. It was problem getting to GCRM and problem coming back.
Hit the M8 after acup in Edinburgh and had to come off due to an overturned car, then just got back on and had to leave again because of a lorry on fire. Phone to say we'd be late but got there around 11.10am.

Chris came in to discuss embryo's, 2 of the 4 didn't make it. One didn't move on and the other she said went back the way therefore neither were suitable for freezing. The other 2 were transferred. One grade 1 8 cell and one she called grade 1 compact (closer to blast stage). All went fine with transfer and we left around 12.15. Got back on the M8 only to come off due to a chemical leak, M8 was closed !!!... Eventually made it to my parents and slept until Pascal arrived to do acup again. DP had already left for work. 

Managed not to stress so had a nice lazy day. Now lying down and going to watch tv.

fee-bee- hope the sciatica eases and well done on finding your new house...

sarah - glad your transfer went ahead and yeh, sounds like they are a wee fighter already !!!... good for you having DH do the chores. my DP is the same, he is backshift today but of for 2wks after tonight so i'm not planning on doing much. He bought me a present..... a little bell.....lol...was so funny... 

hi to everyone else, sorry, my food is ready so going to eat before it gets cold.

take care all and thanks again for all your


----------



## Lilith

Dear likesabath and Lorr, congratulations!!! Hope your 2 WWs are relaxed and wishing you a deserved BFP!!!!

xxx

Lilith


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Well, what a few days I’ve had !!

I was mad busy on Thursday trying to get all organised for sis’s wedding and we had to squeeze in our wee consents appointment that we had been so lucky to get – well guess what? We signed all the forms and then were told that there were currently two donors available and we were given some details of age, hair colour, eye colour, height etc . We were a wee bit shocked to be presented with this as we thought that once the forms were signed we would then have to wait at least a few weeks before being matched with a donor!  Anyway, one of them sounded ideal and we were told they were ready to start right away and it all depended what day of cycle I was on – well it just so happened I was on day 21 – so she pulled out her needle and gave me my prostap injection there and then !!!! I was in shock and don’t really have a clue how long this will all take – all I know is that I have to call them when AF arrives or in 12 days if it has not arrived ! 

It all happened so fast though that now I am starting to think that we should have asked more questions – what if these 2 donors were rejected by all the others on the list and we have foolishly accepted the first one without giving it enough thought?

Ah well I guess I better write down all my questions and have a wee chat with Pat – hopefully she will put my mind at rest!

Anyway – sis’s wedding went really well – sunshine and blue skies - Emily looked gorgeous and had a great day!

Sorry for lack of persos but my bath awaits – will be back on soon – honest.

Take care
Emmy x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,
Sorry I haven't been on much. This is the end of the road for me. DP wants to split up. I dont know if he'll change his mind. 

I'll still be keeping my fingers crossed for some BFP's on here. 

Take care all, 

Mierran x x


----------



## snzk

morning

Mierran - OMG...I am so shocked to hear this... I will PM you.... 

emmypops - that's great you have started. AF will be here before you know. I agree, you should discuss your concerns with Pat, I'm sure she will put your mind at ease.

hope everyone else is doing fine. I'm having to go to work after all but only for a couple of hours..... trying to keep calm during this 2ww...think I'm a bit more relaxed this time. DP is doing everything....making me pancakes for breakfast....with maple syrup....yummy!!!

anway, take care all and catch up later...i'll be driving myself   and you all   shortly....xxxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls sorry I was in such a rush last night - hopefully my life will start to slow down a wee bit now that the wedding is over  

Mierran - oh honey I don;t know what to say - we are all here for you if you want to chat - evn if you are not TTC any more  

SNZK - YOu take it easy now sweetie - keep those wee embies nice and comfy  

Feebee - Poor you with the sciatica    Great news about he house tho  

Likesabath - Thats a determined little embie you have there - bet its going to give you trouble when it gets a little older  

LadyN - Great to hear all of your symptoms - no doubting your PG anyway  

Sadie - Poor wee Frank - hope he i sfeeling a bit more chirpy today  

Mrs R and Mrs Mac - Hope your bumps are coming on well  

Well I'm off to GCRM at 1.30 to pay my fees and have a wee chat with Pat - so hope that can make me feel a bit more at ease and a bit more "in control" of things

TTFN 

Emmy XX


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone  cant believe its monday already....where does the weekend go? 

have you all had a good weekend 

I'd a quiet night in with DH on Fri....football on saturday day time, wee godsons 7th B'day on sat eve and yest we done some more baby window shopping for ideas  Also managed a wee dinner from Pizza Hut 

Only 2more sleeps til my scan 

snzk - sent you a reply on Scottish Girls thread but good luck again for 2ww   

mierran - hunni I'm so sorry to read that  is it all ttc related? Hopefully you can chat & try to resolve things, thinking of you lots 

emmy - wow what a nice surprise when you done your consents!!!! All sounds like it'll be moving along quickly now after all that waiting!! I'm sure Pat will answer any concerns. Glad your sisters wedding went well 

feebee - glad wee critter is doing well, I started getting movement as well around the 18wk mark, its lovely isnt it. Mine feels like we ripples. I've got 2 more dys til my 20wk scan, cant wait!!! You having one as well Sorry about your sciatica, not good luv  Better news about the new house though....roll on end of oct eh. Keep well Mrs!!!

likesabath - sounds like one sticky little embie you have! hope its using its glue like properties in your uterus hunni      Keep that positivity up, this IS going to work   Def keep away from peesticks or you'll have me to answer to mrs  Enjoy your session tomorrow with Ruth  I was there last thurs.....I've had to move onto a comfy big leather chair as getting up & down onto the beds is too much like hard work 
Hope you're still taking things easy  are you back at work I'm really rooting for you & saying tons of   for you 

lady n - ahhhh the good old preggie symptoms  look on them as reassurances that all is going well 

how is everyone else

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Mierran, I am so sorry. I hope you guys can talk before deciding what to do.

Hope everybody else will have a nice week.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## Carrie D

Mierran   so sorry to hear your news.  This whole process puts so much pressure on couples.  

Thinking of you x


----------



## berry55

hi girls,
not posted on here for a wee while.... but its all go for me very soon  
This qn is for any GCRM girls.....

I had my consents appointment and paid for tx. However i was told thatthe drugs package would b paid for seperate and that they would call me for payment.... when will this happen? I go on holiday on thursday morning and i dont come home until i have 2 go and pick up my drugs..... i'm a bit confused now.... 

Thanks

berry xxxxx


----------



## LadyN

Ohhhh i have a question for GRI ladies - did you get a scan picture? I never asked for 1 the 1st time but im going to next week. x


----------



## filskit

Mierran - absolutely heartsick to read your news. I really hope you and DH can work through this and come out stronger. It doesn't help that your work are being @rsey as well. You have been so supportive and caring to so many on this site - please keep strong and know we are thinking of you  .

Mrs R - your holiday sounded great - and a scan to look forward to tomorrow as well. Am away back home (Shetland) for a week, my scan isn't till 30th so the waiting is driving me demented. It'll be good to see family and friends again.

Emmypops - wow. Isn't that what happens - in stasis for months......then bang - all systems go   How splendid

Likesabath & snzk - how you doing? Loads of   to you both

Sadie - is wee Frank any better? Must have been really upsetting

Managed to outwit sciatica yesterday - was so fedup decided to do some housework which seems to have done the trick - heartily recommend scrubbing out shower cubicle on hands and knees   Still a bit twingy, but nothing compared to last week

Keep well peeps

feebee
xx


----------



## likesabath

HI everyone,

I'm doing ok, still feeling quite calm and upbeat,   no stressing out here!! Have had a wierd pulling down my left side today but nothing too bad, feel a bit uncomfortable and haven't much appetite (not like me at all) went for acupuncture again today, she asked to see me again on friday but I'm going to have to ring her and change it, DH laid down the law tonight, we just can't afford 4 sessions in a week.    

Anyway, I was very sad to read Mierrans post, I'm so sorry for you, I know it won't make you feel any better but at least you know you've given it your all. Its him thats walked away not you, maybe he just needs time to grieve the childlessness, and after a break he'll realise what a great wife he has. I hope you're ok, sending you huge hugs and kisses and lots of love.    

Mrs R......I can't believe your at your 20 week scan already, you lucky thing    send me a pic when you get it up!! Are you going to find out what you're having??     I'd keep it as a surprise but then I know what I'm like,   full of good intentions!! I hope you're doing ok, I'm fine, need lots of sticky vibes our way 

I'm out tomorrow night at my friends 40th birthday, we've organised her a secret birthday party so I'm really looking forward to it, I've got a car full of helium balloons to take to my other friends who's hosting it.....sneaky sneaky!!    

Love to everyone else, hope you're all well   

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone 

I've been up since 6am....partly cos I needed the loo but also cos my head is buzzing with the scan today  I'm now counting the hours!!!!  Please god let everything be ok   

Need to go to work at 11.30am & then nip away for scan but need to go back to work afterwards ....flaming work needs to spoil the fun 

I'll try and get on with a quick update tonight if I can 

likesabath - been thinking of you loads sweetie  glad you're staying cool, calm and collected, keep it going  The pulling feelings will jst be your ovaries adjusting to the differing hormones etc so dont worry, either that or its the wee embie snuggling in tight  Its alot to pay isnt it with all the sessions at Ruth but it'll be sooo worth it when you get your 3 magic letters on test date!!!  We're not finding out bumpers flavour today, would be nice to get a surprise at birth time & it doesnt matter either way as long as baby is healthy  Enjoy the 40th tonight, hope you have a great time and dont get the spanish inquisition from anyone 
Sticky Dust coming at ya........  

feebee - have a nice time back home, it'll take your mind off things & make the time go quicker!  If cleaning shower cubicles helps your sciatica I've got 2 here you can come clean  

Ladyn - never had any preggie scans at GRI but def ask for a pic, they may want a small donation. I've still got my wee 7w5d scan pic from GCRM, bumper looks like a little prawn in it 

berry - If I remember correctly the drug company rang me about 3 or 4 dys after our consents appt to pay for the meds. If you havent heard from them by this morn get GCRM to pass you the tel. no. and phone them & pay before you go. Off tomorrow eh You excited Have a great holiday 

mierran - hope you're doing ok luv  

Hoopies - hope you guys are busy sunning yourselves & drinking rum  

Sadie - how is you & Frank Is he on the mend?  

kim - are you on holiday now? if so....enjoy!!!!

emmy - how did the meeting with Pat go?

luv n hugs to everyone
Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi All,

Just a quick update/grumble from me.  I had a review appointment yesterday at Ninewells and met with a different consultant from last time.  It was a total waste of time.  She just reviewed my notes and asked the same questions as last time (don't they read their notes?!!)  When I asked if they would give me prednisolone (the steroid that GCRM said they would give me next cycle) she said no, that it wasn't proven and that until it was, they wouldn't ever offer it.  I understand this on one level, but on another, I've had 4 pregnancies and no babies....if they don't do something different, why should I expect that this time will be different?!!!  I also didn't relate very well to her. She was in a rush, was quite patronising in her explanations and I was left thinking, "hey, you called me, not the other way around!".  She said that I should be starting in 3 months, but when I said I had been told March, she quickly changed her opinion and said that was right....What was the point of this meeting?!  I felt like I knew more than she did!!!!

Of course, the good news is that March is coming fast and furious, so will try and get my attitude in check so that I can give it my best shot.

Oh, does anyone know of a great acupuncturist close to Dundee?  I'd like to get started on that, especially as I've seen such great results with Ruth in Glasgow!  Don't suppose it makes sense to go driving from Dundee to Glasgow before and after ET!!!

That's my news girls.  

Good luck to the 2WW'ers 

Mrs R, can't wait to see your scan pic later!

Molly Mittens, how did your surgery go yesterday?  Hope you're all safely stitched up.

Emmypops - Glad things are rolling for you.  Don't you worry about your choice of donor - the timing worked out too perfectly for it not to have been fate!  Your little one is on its way....

Sadie, hope wee Frank is doing better.

Mrs Mac, how are you doing?

 to everyone!

Carrie D x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on much. With just getting over wee man being not well then had froends wedding at weekend. Also I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia which is a chronic pain disorder so that would explain all the joint pain I have been having. Was just putting it down to post baby ligament pain and tiredness etc but my mum has this and you are more likely to get it if a parent has it. There is no cure just managing it basically. Oh well just need to get on with it. Unfortunately tends to flare up in periods of stress and with wee man last week i haven't been feeling great. He is much better and is also eating better than he has in weeks. So hopefully have turned a corner.

Mierran- I cried when I read your post. You poor thing. This is so heartbreaking. I do hope that maybe given some time your DP will reconsider his decision. Sending you  .

snzk- How's the 2ww going? Hope you resting up well.

sarah- You have a wee strong fighter on your hands. I will say lots of   that it finding a nice wee home.

MrsR- How did they scan go? Thanks for asking about Frank. He seems back to his happy wee self.

fee-bee- Maybe the baby was lying awkward and the movement has shifted him/her. Hope you keep better it not nice. I did get a awful fright last week and it was very upsetting. I just kept thinking what if something happens to him and crying everytime I looked at him clapped out and pale. I can cope with anything in A&E but it very different when it is your own child that is unwell all sense and coping ability goes out window.

CarrieD- The NHS are so backward and frustrating. Maybe you could ask your gp to prescribe it I know mine was willing to give me clexane if GRI wasn't going to give me it. Or you could pay for a private prescription think it about £60 but might be an option. You could speak to GCRM to see if they can advise best time in cycle to take it.

Em- Wow that was quick all go now. Am sure you have made right decision and remember it only an egg that will grow into your baby you will carry it and nurture it it will have your blood flowing through it so if someone else didn't want it then their loss and your gain.

Berry55- Good luck.

LadyN- Yes you will get a scan pic from GRI. I got 2.

MrsMac- Howz you?

I really will need to update the list I have just about lost track. Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

LadyN- GRI  

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Emmy- GCRM DE Prostap 10/09/09

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM-  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 

snzk- GCRM Officially PUPO    OTD 24th Sept

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI  

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI FET Officially PUPO    OTD 1st OCT


----------



## SBB

Hi

I know I have probably missed lots let me know and I will update.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

jst a quick update......got on great today at my scan  Everything was as it should be & things are coming along nicely which was such a relief  Got great views of all the organs, spine & bones etc.....truly amazing!!!!

I've got 2 pics from today but didnt want to put them on incase I upset anyone or anyone felt like I was rubbing their face in it.....would hate to upset any of you lovely ladies still trying to achieve your dream 

well i better go retire now.....shattered after the early rise & all the excitement

luv n hugs
Mrs R xx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

I read that Saddy wrote that one can get a private prescription. How does that work? I ask because I would like to buy my meds in the UK for my next cycle in Mexico.

I would appreciate any info.

Saddie: I hope you can manage the pain. How do you control it? Diet?

I do not know whether I should say this here, but I could get in Mexico  the meds for you Carrie D.

Those ladies in 2WWs are very quiet so I guess they are doing really well. Lots of positive vibes for you babes.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Lilith,

I was curious about the private prescription process as well.  Sadie, any idea how that would work?  I can't imagine GCRM would just write a prescription for a drug without a Dr being involved in their management.  

Thanks for your offer to get them in Mexico Lilith...I really want to take them while being under a doctor's care though.  I want the Dr to know I'm on them and to actively manage my prescription and usage. I'd feel terrible if I took the wrong dosage and ended up doing more harm than good.  I just hate that there is such a difference between what private and nhs clinics consider to be standard procedures!  This process is hard enough without having Drs arguing about what is and is not proper procedure   

Well, enough about me...

Mrs R - Really glad to hear your scan went well.  Can you attach your picture to your profile?  That way if we want to have a peek we can, but it won't show on your signature?  You can tell I'm nosey 

Sadie - Glad wee Frank is on the road to recovery  

Night, night all...Carrie D x


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
sadie... my otd is the 24th Sept...thanks...hope all is well with wee Frank and you too. Sounds like it's been a tough few weeks for you both.  

carrie - i've heard about people purchasing their drugs elsewhere but I had the same view as you and stuck with who my tx is with but if I needed anything extra for example prednisolone then I would have just got this from my GP. Hope you get sorted.  

mrs R - sent a quick post on other thread...well done you !!!... fantastic pics. so pleased everything went well.  


lilith - hope you are keeping well.  

hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, really tired.. been keeping fine and not going to   . have this on and off wave of nausea every now and again. no cramps anymore, hoping thats a good sign. still off work and doing as little as possible. DP doing a great job !!!... 

catch up tomorrow... night night..xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

for all those on the 2WW

Not been posting but have been reading - so sorry to hear about the BFN's. 

Congrats to those whose dreams have come true x x 

I'm off to Czech this weekend (Reprofit) for a hysteroscopy - a lot cheaper than having it down over here... At least this way  I'm maximising chances for next DE IVF.  Did ring GCRM and the DE list has rapdily gone down! Brilliant news!!  Now 44on the list - not sure when that equates too - but still booked in for DE in Jan (Czech).  Would be easier to do it at GCRM.  

All the best and thinking of you all x x x x 

PS - can anyone recommend a good acupuncturist in Glasgow (I'm in Helensburgh).

Thank you x x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

just wanted to say thanks for the PMs. 

I'm hoping that in weeks to come i'll be able to pop on sometimes and see how things are going, but it's too raw at the moment.

Things here up in the air - he cant decide what he wants, except no more treatment. At least he's not moved out, but we're def not a couple . 

Anyway, good luck for those on the 2ww. And keeping hopes up for lots more BFPs. 

X X


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lilith- Well it quite a complex disorder. One of the treatments is giving you something to help you sleep at night as it is linked to sleep problems. The other is low GI diet painkillers and light exercise. I am not sure about the sleeping meds as I still want to hear wee man at night and am scared I would be in such a deep sleep I won't hear him if he needs me. So am going to try a more natural approach first and see how it goes. I am sure you can get a prescription for your drugs in this country ask GCRM about it or your gp.

CarrieD- Your GP can write a private prescription or you could discuss it with GCRM. I am not entirely sure what procedure is but no harm in asking. 

MiniM- Good luck with hysteroscopy. 

snzk- Glad you doing well. That a very quick OTD. Will update list.

Mierran- I hope you two can get past this and sort things out. Sending you my love and please stay in touch.

Love Sadie


----------



## snzk

morning ladies,

had the worst night. been awake with AF type pains for hours. Peeing for Scotland and can't stop knicker watching. really trying not to worry but driving myself  .   ... 
it i so hard to stay   and I though I was doing so well until now.   the   doesn't show...


Sadie - yeh, I asked Pat about the OTD as it was earlier than last time and she said it was because of transfer day and compacted embryo. thanks for updating....  hope you are managing okay and wee Frank is better.. 

Mierran - hope you are okay...   

Mini - good luck with the hysteroscopy  

catch up with everyone later xxxxx


----------



## likesabath

Hi All

Sorry not been on all week, been so so busy but its been keeping my mind busy!! 2ww is actually almost 3 for us so feels like forever (seemingly day 34 of entire cycle) but I'm doing fine, still feel very calm and not stressed. Going to Acupuncture on Tuesday, DH said we couldn't afford 4 sessions in one week and I suppose he's right, its so dear!! 
She is however brilliant, Mrs R recommended her to me and she's so lovely, Mini Minx, I'd say she's one of the good ones, will PM you with her details

Works been fine this week, quiet office and not much happening so I've had no stress or anything and a very quiet weekend planned for us so we can catch up together as I've been out every night this week!! 

40th birthday party was great, worth all the sneaking around!!

Hope everyone else is doing well, Mrs R glad the scan went great, soooo excited for you!! 

Anyway going to watch Strictly.....thats me sorted now right up till Christmas!! he he he

Lots of love 
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah thank you - wishing you all the luck in the world honey    

Take care big hugs mini x x


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone  

Haven't been on for a wee while. Busy with loft conversion and mil has started daily radiotherapy. Been hectic.


mini minx - I went to same acupuncturist as mrs R. Worked for us. I'm convinced acupuncture and clexane made all the difference this 4th time. Will be thinking of you this weekend   xx

sarah - Sending lots of sticky vibes for your 2ww    I think twice in one week was the most I went to Ruth and it worked.   it works for you too. I love Strictly too. So glad it's back. Will be watching again tonight. Sky+ X Factor. Love Saturday nights in. Sad but true xx

lorr - keep up the pma, honey  . Roll on Thursday with those 3 magic letters, BFP xx

mierran - Been thinking about you lots. I hope you and dh are able to sort things out. You are such a thoughtful, unselfish fertility friend. I hope we can support you too   xx

mrs R - your detailed scan sounds amazing. You're officially over half way. Hope you and baby R are doing well xx

carrie - Have you been given Clexane following et before? Wasn't sure if you had. Ninewells sounds so tunnel visioned. The only way treatments like prednisilone can be researched in infertility is if they're trialled   Hope your Gp is able to offer additional prescription support. Def worth a try xx

sadie - hope you and Frank are feeling better. Both been through the mill   xx

fee-bee - hope your sciatica is better. How are you doing? xx

emmy - great to hear from you. Wow! After all that waiting, it's finally your turn. So chuffed for you. Will be   for a lovely BFP for you xx


Been feeling ok this end. Eventually got our booking app at 13 weeks. This was after me phoning local midwives as no app letter received. Anyway, went along with dh. Midwife seemed nice and went through careplans etc with us. Told her I was still on clexane and had enough left for 6 days. Asked if this would continue further into the pregnancy. Said she would phone either that afternoon or next day (wed) following discussion with consultant obstetrician. Fine.  By Friday, still hadn't heard from her. Phoned again. Midwife in question off til Tuesday. Explained Clexane would have run out by then (monday) She phoned Tuesday morning. No excuse, apology offered. Said she had made an app for me to see consultant the next day. Told me, in her opinion, Clexane should be discontinued because they don't normally prescribe it for fit and healthy women! 

NOT IMPRESSED!!

Consultant, midwife at hospital were great. They are happy for me to continue Clexane until 36 weeks. Will attend midwives there for all apps. Feel like a weight has been lifted. It has taken so long to get to this stage, not willing to accept shoddy care. Now dismounting my high horse, sorry.


Love to all,
mrsmac
x


----------



## likesabath

Quiet weekend on here this week, just thought I'd say hi    before work tomorrow. I can view it but not reply and by the time I get home I've spent 8 hours looking at a screen, so can't always be bothered logging on!! 

MrsMac, sounds like you've been through the mill a bit   Which hospital are you going to?? I'm so glad you got sorted though.  I hate it when people say they'll ring you and they don't    Its so rude!! 
Going to see Ruth on Tuesday, can't wait either!!

I'm feeling so sick all the time    I'm very tired too, no other real symptoms as yet, anyone feel like this on their 2ww?? All I'm eating is toast cos I can't keep anything down. DH has done loads of housework this weekend cos all I'm good for is lying on the sofa     oh I'm freezing too, really want a hot bath but obviously can't!! Feel a bit all over the place, I accused DH of an affair the other night when he quite clearly isn't having one....my heads up my ****!!   
I'm taking all these things as good signs though, I definitely didn't feel like this last time.   

Oh well, only got this week at work and then I'm off for a week. We get our result the week I'm off so won't have to face people for a few days till we've adjusted ourselves, hopefully it'll be good though!!     

Anyway, I hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend, lots of love to bumps and mums and everyone else too!!

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks 

good weekend? anyone do anything nice? 
I'd a nite quiet night in with DH on Friday watching Strictly  on Saturday we had to do lots of house chores (god do I hate ironing!!!) , in the evening we watched Strictly & Xfactor  Yesterday we were at the football (Celtic v Hearts) followed by dinner at Tony Roma's for yummy ribs....delish!!! So all in all I had a good weekend 

This week is going to be manic between work, family arriving for the big wedding on Fri and then the wedding itself followed by a birthday party.....wow I'm tired jst thinking about it all.

likesabath - I'm keeping really positive for you hunni & saying loads of   for you! Try not to read into 'signs & symptoms' too much as you'll jst end up torturing yourself with the whole, what ifs, so glad you're staying positive   Hope this week flies by for you so you're on hols & closer to OTD 

mrsmac - hope your MIL gets on ok with the radiotherapy  Is she keeping ok under the circumstances? do you still go to Ruth for acu? I'm going once a month now. Strictly & XFactor were good werent they, I do like a wee night in with trashy tv!!!  Glad you've had the booking in appt & eventually got the Clexane sorted out, when is your next appt/scan? keep well!!!

Snzk - how you doing hunni? only 3more sleeps  

mierran - hope things eventually work out for you, big hugs hunni ((((((HUGS))))) 

miniminx - good luck with your hysteroscopy, I'm sure it'll help with next TX. Heres hoping a shot at GCRM materialises before jan    I think likesabath has prob PM'd you with Ruth's details. She is fab & I would highly recommend her 

carrie - I'm still trying to figure out attaching pics without putting them on a post. One of the mods is advising me  Roll on march time for you hunni 

sadie - is Frank better now? So sorry you've been disgnosed with Fybromyalgia, what are they giving you to help you with the pain  hope you get some respite from it 

lady n - what day is your scan? good luck 

emmy - how are things progressing?

berry - hope the hols are going well 

hoopies - Are you guys back from hols? Hope you've had a good rest & are doing ok  I've missed you both on here 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## princess30

Morning girlies,  

How are we we all? - I hope everyone is going good..SORRY I have been awol for so long..I have been posting on the Lanarkshire Thread for ladies giving tx a lil break b4 the next cycle.

Just to quickly update you all that I start my next cycle this month so here is hoping &   for a lovely  ...

Wishing all you lovely girlies the very best of luck &     baydust and   all round for us Glasgow girlies!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyN

Morning ladies,

I had my 1st scan @ 6+1, one lovely little heartbeat was detected 
A few days later i began to feel nauseous and sick throughout most of the day, boobs hurt and had lack of energy

Today im 8wks and yesterday the nausea and sickness stopped but the boobs are still sore.

I have another scan this coming thursday but with the nausea having gone im now worrying that somethings gone wrong?

Some reassurance of personal experience with symtoms coming and going would be great for my sanity 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Lady N - stop panicking luvvie, your hormones levels fluctuate hence the varying symptoms. So glad the first scan went well & I'm sure you'll enjoy the scan on Thurs even more. Did you get a wee piccie

Princess - good luck with the cycle


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mrs R,

I never got a pic thie 1st time. I'll be asking for one this time though!!
I think ive just felt rotten for 2wks non stop and now im missing it  

I think i'll rest a bit more when ive had the scan on thurs but theres still 2 more sleeps.....

Another factor that is adding to my anxieties is that we've told all our family & friends now.
Telling them i felt like i was fibber or a fraud, i guess its just not sunk in yet?  

Hugs xx


----------



## Mrs R

Lady N - dont you be silly, everything will be jst fine although I am a fine one to talk  even at 20+wks I'm still too scared to buy anything incase I jinx things  Dont think we ever totally relax until bubs is in our arms & then it'll be a whole new kettle of fish to worry about


----------



## likesabath

Hi girls

hope everyones ok today, Lady N - I think you're getting yourself worried for no reason    just relax and wait and see. Its probably just the baby settling down now, I'm sure everythings fine.   

Mrs R - don't you worry about me, I'm not getting paranoid about symptoms, I just feel terrible    I have no energy, wish I only worked part time, I need a lie down by 3 every afternoon, driving home from the city centre tonight I didn't feel safe. And I'm just soooo sick. I'm just putting it down to all the hormones, my face is covered in horrible deep painful spots (which I never usually get) anyway I don't mind, as long as it gives us the result we want!!
Anyway, stop being a huge worrier, you're having a perfect baby    (according to your scan anyway!!) now go out and buy lots of gorgeous tiny things ready!! If you don't I will for ya!! lemon or white obviously!!   

Princess 30, lovely to hear from you, don't think we've been on at the same time before, hope you're ok and lots of love and     for the next cycle!!

I finish work for a week on Friday, thank goodness, going down to Lancaster to see my dad, our best coupley friends and DHs nana. Really looking forward to it too     (We're both English up here, although this is definitely home to us now!!) we come back up here on Weds night ready for the big OTD   

Going to see Ruth tomorrow, maybe she'll be able to stop my nausea a bit   

Anyway, think I'm off to bed at this ungodly hour cos I can't stay awake!!

Lots of love to everyone

Sarah xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hoopy74

that's me + mrs h back from the dominican republic, 1 word to describe holiday HUMID! jesus it was hot but very relaxing, cleared our heads a bit and even swam with dolphins which was a phenomonal thing to do.
will catch up soon when i can get used to british timings again still used to being 5 hours behind!


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

LadyN: I have never been pregnant but I kind of understand your worries, however you have to try to keep positive. You are pregnant!!!

Welcome back Mr and Mrs Hoppy!!! Nice to hear that holidays were great!

Likesabath: sounds like you got a super plan before testing, I am sure all the visits will help you not to become  

Princess30: Good luck for your next cycle, hope you get a super BFP!

Snzk: I am thinking of three wonderful letters for you baby.

Saddy: Hope you are doing ok and pain is almost vanishing.

Mierran: Sending you lots of hugs.

Love,

Lilith


----------



## snzk

morning....early I know....knew that the wide awake club would be beckoning me .... 

Lilith - how are you thanks for the  ..trying my hardest to stay away from the peesticks... 

Hoopies - welcome back, glad to hear you managed to relax and and enjoy some you time.  

Sarah - sounds like you are coping well in your 2ww...hope you managed your 3 oclocks naps...not long until you are off work. enjoy your trip to see your family/friends... 

Ladyn - don't you be stressing....some women don't have any morning sickness throughout their pregnancy. won't be long until you have your scan and then you can relax a bit and enjoy being pregnant... 

princess30 - hi, good luck for starting your cycle...  

mrsmac - glad to hear you are doing well and hope that your more relaxed after your consultation with the hospital midwife. thanks for the  ...i was fine all last week but feeling the pain of the   now....   . hope all goes well with MIL tx.  

berry - how's things going with you?

emmy - how are you?

sadie - hope you are keeping okay and wee frank has fully recovered.  

Mierran - send you lots of  

mrs r - sounds like this week will be a whirlwind for you. glad you had a quite weekend there just to prepare. thanks for the  , i'm still hanging in there andmanaged to avoid the peesticks so far....  

this   is certainly more intense than last time. TMI I know, but had some residue crinone which was slightly pinkish...  it isn't  . still remaining  , relaxing with Zita west and decided after yesterday at work, I'm taking the rest of the week off. DP has taken time off work too so will just enjoy being pampered for another week. Still peeing loads.....been sleeping well until now.......waive of nausea has returned...

right,  I am going to try and get some shut eye.....

soz to anyone I've missed...sending you all  .. ...


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone......Off to work soon & then I need to turn into Delia Smith later as I promised DH a nice meal tonight so I'm gonna make this a quick post 

Hope you are all well 

snzk - hope you got some shut eye mrs  glad you are staying away from peesticks  they are evil things  replied on the other thread about the crinone gel....I had that as well & its pretty normal. So glad you're off work now, take things easy & stay   

hoopies - lovely to have you back  Are you two bronzed god & goddesses then?  hope its done you both the world of good 

likesabath - have GRI given you progesterone support? I'm quietly confident that things are sounding very good so you just hang on in there. I'm sure Ruth will be able to do some points for nausea & tiredness as she done some for me  Roll on fri so your hols can start, it'll be lovely catching up with friends & family and it'll take your mind off things 

how is everyone else, where you all hiding  
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Good Morning Ladies,

I know I have not posted in a while but I have been lurking  .

Just wanted to share some slightly better news with you and this will perhaps give some of the ladies who are struggling with this journey something more positive to think of.

After a cancelled treatment in May - 1 follicle ( I had 2 follicles in November, one embryo and a BFN!), GCRM recommened the flare protocol. So away we went. Terrified and nevvous.

Well, after 10 days of stims. I have 4 good follicles and another 2 measurable, so maybe 5 or 6. So we're well chuffed. I'm booked in for EC tomorrow.

Still a long way to go I know and I have everything crossed and hoping him upstairs is making it our turn.

Whatever happens GCRM have been so good and I can't recommend them highly enough.

Glad to hear all your news. Mrs R and Mrs Mac, it must be so exciting for you. Can't believe you are half way now Mrs R.

Glad to hear the Hoopys are feeling a bit better.

Snzk and Sarah - fingers crossed for you both, you both deserve it.

Sadie - how are you doing ? And wee Frank ?

Off for some acupuncture soon so I'll finish there.

Think positive thoughts and if you have any spare send them over here !

Take care.

Minnie 

xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie that's brilliant news      

Am a bit sore from hysteroscopy ... all is fine - apparently I have a young uterus!!! Here's hoping that my young uterus does me proud for my next round of DE IVF.

     to everyone and thanks to those who sent me all the advice re acupuncture

x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks Mini! And good news from you too. Glad to hear your uterus is youthful. Hope that doesn't mean it starts playing lots of loud music and banging the bedroom door in huff aka Kevin the teenager!

Hope you get better soon and make sure you are getting lots of pampering.

Take care.

Minnie


----------



## Mrs R

minniemouse - good luck for EC tomorrow, sounding very promising 

miniminx - good news about your youthful uterus  take things easy hunni


----------



## Lilith

Minnie: Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking about you!!!

Miniminx: Good news, it is always reassuring to know that things are ok before next cycle.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## snzk

hi,
minnie - good luck for tomorrow....   

miniminx - gr8 result, glad everything went well for you.


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks, ladies. Your words mean a lot to me. Especially since I've been a crap FF of late.

Just been to Asda, so new slippers and a Grazia at the ready for tomorrow. 

Been for a walk too and acu today so hopefully I'll get an ok nights sleep. We'll be leaving here at 6.30 so it will be an early one. DH says he's getting up at 5, he's not missing breakfast even if I am !! He'll not be getting any of my toast then !

Take care all and I'll pop on tomorrow to let you know the news.   it is good news.

Minnie

xx


----------



## mrsmac

Just a quick check in. Will post properly tomorrow.

minniemouse - lots of     for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you and checking online at work xx

mini minx - glad to hear scope went well. You've a lovely, young uterus ready to be implanted. Great news   xx

princess - Hi!!!!! You're back!!!!    Great to hear from you.   this is the one for you, honey   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls and MrH

Mouse - Good luck for tomoro - I am praying for lots of lovely eggies for you   

Minx - Congrats on the "youthterus"     

SNZK - Hang in there sweetie - not long to go now - enjoy the pampering 

Mrs R * Mrs M - Bump rubs to you both  

Hoopies - Welcome back - glad you had a nice relaxing time  

Well I am feeling a bit weird cos I don't really know whats happening    Still no sign of the old witch - I was under he impression she should appear about a week after the Prostap jag but tomoro is day 14 and still no sign    Now I am having all those silly thoughts that I might be PG - but I don't think i want to be - does that sound silly    I am going food shopping in the morning so will have to get a HPT to check one way or the other - this is driving me round the bend    Has anyone else had Prostap? How long was it before you got AF

Well we re off to another wedding on Friday - DH's cousin is getting married in Dunfermline - should be fun as we are staying over and DD is sharing a room with her Grandparents so we get to stay up late  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## snzk

hi emmy.
thanks for the  . I was more than 18 days after prostap inj this cycle before   appeared. the prostap lasts a month, I needed to have another one during stimming just keep the FSH levels the same.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie       for today - thinking of you x x 
Emmy - mine turned up after a week but the clinic did say to contact them if no show after 14 days ... Saying that my friend had a no show and went on to have a BFP.  Hope AF comes soon honey.

Big hugs everyone -  x x xx


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone

apologies in advance because it might be next week before I get a chance to get back on here to catch up with you all, next few dys are gonna be mad with family staying, the big wedding, birthday party & other family things as well as DH on hols on Mon, think Tues for me will be a duvet day 
I'm sure I'll miss you all & have tons to catch up with 

good luck to those with jabs, scans and EC 

SNZK -        for thurs 

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Just a quicky from me, as still feeling a bit tired.

4 eggs this morning from me. I'm quite happy, would have been nicer to have maybe 1 or 2 more but still I would have bitten their hand off for 4 in May !

I think they did 5 follies.

All went well. Apparently they had trouble getting me over. Although I don't remember this and I'm awake very quickly afterwards. Nurse said they had to top me up. DH asked if I was talking. Had to admit I was taking about G&Ts, so he thinks he could do with a 'top up' to switch me off too. Charming !

So the lights are dimmed in the love lab, so fingers crossed for fertilisation. We would love 2 but at the end of the day 1 is all it takes. Nothing more we can do at this end at the mo.

Right. Loose Women calls!

Cheers girls!

M
xx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Girls,

Hoping you can help me with an opinion.  

I had dinner with a friend on Friday and explained that I would be doing TX in Ninewells in March and if that didn't work, I'd probably give GCRM one more go (using my annual bonus) and then seriously considering switching to adoption.  She asked straight out if I had the money to do the TX at GCRM now and I said I did, but that that was pretty much our entire savings.  She asked if I won the lottery, what would I do and I said I'd be at GCRM tomorrow and keep going until i was PG.  She really made me think.  Do I use our savings and sneak in one more go at GCRM before Ninewells in March?  Then if both of them don't work, I can either replace my savings with my annual bonus, or give it one final go.  What really got me was she said, "if you do it now, this time next year, you could have a baby"  

DH as always says he'll go along with whatever I think  

What do you girls think?

Carrie D x


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

carrieD- go for it girl. I was exactly the same since I'm on my 2nd self funded cycle and after the first though I cannot possibly afford it again. I couldn't but we always find a way and if you have your bonus as backup then that is good. I'll be in debt for years but hope it will all be worth it.   

minniemouse - thats good news. rest up today and    for ET. 

mrs r  - have a fab weekend... 

just a quicky post just now as I'm going outside whilst the sun is out....take care all and catch up after OTD tomorrow....

xxxx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie - lovely news -       for lots of getting jiggy in the petri dish tonight x x x


----------



## emmypops

OMG just done a test and its positive - don't know what to think - should I be happy? Likelihood is I will miscarry - or maybe miracles do happen     

I am so confused and worried


----------



## Betty-Boo

Emmy - understand you may be a bit wary - sending lots of           vibes for you honey x x x
Is it worth you contacting the clinic honey after having the jab 
Big hugs x x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Minx - have spoken to clinic and they assure me the Prostap will not affect it - I have to go in for a blood test tomoro morning at 8.30 - sitting shaking as I type - will have to try and calm down


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- OMG   Will say lots of prayers that you have a healthy pregnancy.               . This was meant to be a true miracle. 

Sorry not been on have been away for weekend and my computer been out of action have just managed to get signal and will need to read back to catch up with everyone. Wee Frank is doing great and has really increased appetite. He has put on 6oz in a week so pleased.

Love Sadie


----------



## Betty-Boo

Em I think its wonderful news ... all the best for your appt tomorrow honey.
       
Take care x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Emmypops - what wonderful news.    I can understand your nervousness but I've heard of a few people on various threads who have got a BFP when down regulating. Really wishing you well. Your story is inspirational and gives us all that hope never to give up as you really don't know what is round the corners.

Can you send some of your magic over to the love lab for tonight ?  

Take care,

Minnie
xx


----------



## emmypops

Aww thanx Mouse - sending some special   over to the love lab - it is working its magic as we speak     

Emmy xx


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone!  Know it's been a while but my friend had a baby yesterday and it's just made me think about everything again (whether I want to or not!) so I thought I'd sneak on while my DP is out.  Glad I did as nice to see how everyone is getting along.  TBH I don't think I'll be back on for a while as not wanting to start the whole obsession thing again (am finally able to get to sleep without thinking about babies and/or crying!) but couldn't resist a wee nosy!  Hope everyone is well.

Jen xxx

PS:  Emmy - glad to hear your news!  Hope everything works out for you but totally understand your worries.  Got everything crossed for you. xxx


----------



## Carrie D

Wow Emmie - Congratulations!!!!  I'll keep everything crossed for you that this is the little bubba meant for you.      Let us know what the clinic says tomorrow.

Minnie Mouse - Well done on your 4 eggs.     that they get jiggy with it tonight and that you have some nice embies to put back where they belong.

Jen - Great to hear from you.  I've thought about you a lot and hoped you were doing ok.  Take care x

Molly Mittens - Are you ok?  Not seen any posts from you after getting your stitch put in.  I hope everything is ok.

 to everyone else.

Carrie D x


----------



## likesabath

Hellllllloooooooo

sorry not been on for a few days, been so tired and sick I just couldn't get off the sofa!!    Still feel yuk but not as bad today. Ruth gave me lots of points to help my sickness and she's sooooo nice, she let me sleep in her room for 30 mins before I went back to work!! She said if I feel rotten in my lunch hour I can ring her and ask if she has a free room for 30 mins that I can put my head down in. I was crying, its soooo nice of her!!     

Not really sure whats happening, I'm completely all over the place and feel nauseous all the time but then I'm having a day filled with doubt, and just putting it down to the drugs (I'm still on progynova and cyclogest) everyone keeps telling me its all looking good but I don't want to get my hopes up, I still have a week to go.        

Emmy, OMG     I can't believe it!! What possessed you to take a test??    I hope it'll be good news, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning, post on here as soon as you get the result.....I'm really routing for you though!!       

Minnie- I'm so pleased you got 4 eggs, I've everything crossed for fertilisation....here's hoping for 100%   

Carrie D - I'd go for it too, you've nothing to lose and everything to gain. Go for it   

Snzk - I have everything crossed for you for tomorrow, I'll be checking at work to see how you got on but I'll be thinking of you hun.... we're in it together, and 2ww is torture    

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry if I've missed you off, but I send you big hugs and kisses anyway!!      

Loads of love Sarah xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Emmy: OMG, that is so so great, what a wonderful miracle!!!

Minnie: 4 lovely eggs sounds great. Hoping all of them fertilised   

Snzk: Good luck for tomorro, hunney.

Likesabath: Hope you feel better soon, your sickness may be related to positive news,    

Jen: Good to hear from you, visit us when you are ready. Totally understand you babe.

CarrieD: Not sure about what to say because I do not have info about Ninewells. I just want to wish you luck!!!

xxx

Lilith


----------



## MinneMouse

Ladies,

Just a quicky from me today.

Emmypops - your magic dust worked ! 3 out of 4 fertilised normally. 2 are fine, one is a wee bit 'pale' but I am so happy I busrt in to tears as soon as I was off the phone!  

So they will call again tomorrow with news but looks like ET for Saturday. Still praying things keep progressing. 

Snzk - hope you have a fab result today. I'm thinking of you all.

Emmypops - praying for good news for you too.

Feel like a water lily today...... 

My little cat had an adventure of some sort last night and now is limping this morning. We think he got caught in the garden gate with the wind. So I'm being the nurse today (it is normally him looking after me!). I think he's fine and just needs to rest and he's normally good at that !

I'll be on later to check on the news.

Have a good day girls!

M
xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Folks

Sorry didn’t manage to get on earlier but was working all day and just finished putting DD to bed.

Well got my blood results back this aft and my HCG is 5000 which is seemingly in keeping with being 5 weeks pregnant – so that’s all good – so I have officially been discharged from GCRM now and told to contact my GP !!

We are not being put back to the end of the donor list though so that’s a relief – if things don’t work out with this PG then we can go straight back and wait for the next available donor. We are getting a refund of all our money except our deposit and our drugs so I think that is pretty fair.

Still extremely nervous though and every little twinge or pain sends me into a spin – will have to try some relaxation techniques I think 

Sorry for the me post but will be back on later with personals

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Emmypops,

That is great news. You must feel quite stunned about. Easier said than done but if you can try and relax and let things sink in.

How weird is life at times eh ?

M
xx


----------



## likesabath

Emmy...oh my god....how amazing is that?!?    I really hope that you'll be ok, and this will stick....I can't believe it, they say these things happen when you least expect it but I've never known anyone who its actually happened for!! I truly wish you luck and love for a long and healthy pregnancy       

Hows everyone else doing?? 

Snzk how are you doing?? what happened today??   

Going away tomorrow for a few days so won't be on, but I love you all and will speak to you very soon, when I'm back it'll be day before OTD eeeekkkkkk!!   

Sarah xxxxxxxx


----------



## snzk

morning,
sorry for the late post, as you will have gathered it was the worst day ever. Totally devasted, the end of the road for us so i guess I just have to be content with my life and deal with not being a mum. I'm really angry at the moment but I'm sure that will ease eventually.    

thanks for all your support girls and I really wish you all the very best and    that your dreams come true.

take care all.
xx


----------



## whippet

Snz am gutted for you honey I really thought this was your turn   

Em wow congratulati0ons a true miracle baby   

whippet x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Snk so sorry to read your news        

Emmy - great numbers x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Snzk - so sorry to hear your news, can't imagine how you are feeling this morning. Take care of yourself and don't try to think too much about the future just yet.

M
xx


----------



## LadyN

snzk -   be good to yourself and DH. 

emmy - congratulations! What a wonderful story  Take care of yourself and enjoy it

likesabath - hope your not in the asylum with the 2ww, i have everything crossed for you 

minnie - 4 eggs.... fabby! it only takes one  

hope everyone else is well.

had my final scan at GRI yest and baby is doing well - added a wee pic to my profile for you to see.
EDD is 2nd May now and not 3rd as id calculated. Over the moon! Cant wait to 12 wk scan (this is my milestone to start buying in some little baby things  ).

xxx


----------



## Lilith

Snzk: I am really sorry. Cry, hug yourself and DH and probably just now try not to think too much about decisions. My heart is with you.

xxx


Lilith


----------



## MinneMouse

LadyN - that is lovely and......your baby is due on my birthday ! I was actually due on the 3rd of May but came the day before!

Had another call from GCRM this morning, so 3 embies all doing ok. 2 are 'very nice', 1 OK. So I'm in tomorrow for ET.

Just can't believe I've got this far this time !

Not looking forward to ET as I've had bad experiences with this in the past but hopefully it will be bearable !

M
x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie brilliant news all the best for ET tomorrow


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Sorry I have not been on in a while, finally got a new laptop!!

So much to catch up on,

Emmypops- what amazing news, congratulations!!!

LadyN- you must be over the moon, its great that you now have a photo, the very best of luck xx

Minnie Mouse- GCRM are fantastic when it comes to ET, you will be absolutely fine!!! Best of Luck

Snzk- So sorry, been there and its awful, take care of yourself, we are here for you xx

CarrieD- The way me and DH look at it is some people spend their money on cars or great holidays, we are spending ours on having a baby, if you can afford it go for it!! 

Hoopys- How are you doing??  

Jen- Glad that you're doing ok xxx

Sadie- Hows wee Frank doing??

Well we are going for another go at GCRM, Egg Sharing again, start metformin on the 2nd of October, back on the rollercoaster!! Very scared of the outcomeime, it definately doesnt get any easier. We have been talking about adoption if this doesnt work this time, will need to wait and see.

Anyway Have a good weekend everyone xxx

Cars


----------



## mrsmac

lorr - so sorry this wasn't your time. Thinking of you both   xx

cars - good to hear from you. This time next Friday you'll be into the swing again. May it be a really lucky one for you   xx

minnie mouse - great result. Look forward to reading PUPO next to your name. Sending lots of chill out vibes for et xx

ladyn - congrats on your graduation from GRI. Try not to fret over symptoms and enjoy the days you don't feel c**p xx

sarah - enjoy your break away. Look forward to hearing your happy ending next week xx

emmy - what a lovely surprise. Delighted for you. Hope you're keeping well. Wish you a happy, healthy pregnancy xx

carrie - you'll make the right decision, I'm sure   My thoughts are, go for it!! The quicker you get started, the quicker you're dreams will come true    Could be the best Christmas pressie ever xx


Sending lots of love to everyone else. Hope you are well  


Looking forward to 3 days off work. Had a bit of a scare yesterday. Finished work then fell on the way to the car. Both knees are really swollen, elbows grazed and just really shaken. Managed not to land right on my front thankfully. Horrible. Phoned midwife today for reassurance. Have got aches and pains but nothing major  . Reckons it's muscular. What a plonker  


Next weekend, going to London for a girls' weekend. One of my friends is flying back from Germany. Don't see her often enough!! We'll stay at a friend's in London. We've got tickets to see Dirty Dancing on the Saturday night. Can't wait!


mrsmac
x


----------



## luckyluciana

snzk I'm so sorry for you   . Take care of yourself. xxxx

Minniemouse..Just want to wish you the best of luck for tomorrow. Hope it all goes smoothly without a hitch, and that it results in a  Lots of    and    for you. x

..and Emmypops. Well all I can say is                            There's an   looking out for you. Well done. You deserve it after all you've been through.


----------



## snzk

morning girls,
thanks for all your message of support. I'm fine, well not fine but some of you know what I mean. Had a quiet day yesterday and enjoyed a lovely few glasses of wine last night. Now concentrating on work & looking forward to a week away. As out of our 8eggs there were none suitable for freezing, we will not be embarking on a 3rd cycle. I have lots of things I'd love to write but I don't want to fill the thread with such negativity when so many of you are still on your journey and need much  .    arrived yesterday, why is it always the day after OTD would cope better if it was before it..... anyway, at least the physical pain will subside soon......  

luckyluciana - thanks, will take time but i'll get there... 

mrsmac - OMG..what a fright you must have got. Glad to hear you and baby are okay....You will love dirty dancing, I went last year, DP got me tickets for my christmas last year and it was fabulous. Have a great time !!

cars - good luck for your cycle,   everything works out for you this time.  

minniemouse - good luck for ET....  

sarah - hope you have a lovely few days away and are holding up okay on the last ldays of your 2ww.  

emmy - congratulations, hope you are taking it easy... 

miniminx - thanks, each day will become brighter... 

sorry to anyone I've missed.

I really do appreciate your support and I'll pop back now and again to catch up on how you are all doing. I really hope that your dreams come true....xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Ladies,

Just a quicky from me. But delighted to say I have two happy wee embryos on board. The ET went absolutely fine, so much better than anything I've experienced before. Just goes to show how patient focussed they are - not like some other clinics I've attended, where I was in so much pain I thought I'd have to give up !!

Still can't believe we've got to this stage, thought we were written off back in May, so I'm very happy. I know we are far from at the end of our journey but so far so good. An we're both praying hard.....him upstairs will be telling us to quieten down !  

SNZK - sorry to hear how you are feeling. I think I know a little of how you feel (I've had 2 failed cycles so far) it is the pits and is so hard to take. Unless you've been through this you can't understand as nothing quite compares. Try to take something good from every day and take good care of yourself. 

Right off for some acu.

Minnie 

xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

snzk- So sorry to read your news. Take some time before making final decisions. I hope whatever you decide that you and your DH can find some peace with life.   .

MinneM- Congrats to you on being officially PUPO will update the list. Now get relaxing girlie.           

Em- Congrats on your   all sounding great so far. Hope your GP can get you for an early scan to reassure you. Miracles do happen. Meant to ask how your DH was these days.

mrsmac- Hope your bumps and scraps get better soon. London sounds fabby do. Can hardly believe your nearly 16weeks.

cars- Hi chick we are fine. Wee Frank growing like a mushroom in the last couple of weeks he has really came on leaps and bounds. Zipping about in baby walker as I write. Good luck with next cycle will say lots of     for a successful outcome.

sarah- Have a lovely break and take it easy. Hear from you on your return. Good luck for OTD.

ladyN- How lovely your wee scan pic is. Reminds me of mine. Such a good but scary feeling when you get promoted to your GP/midwife.

luckyL- How's you?

Lilith- How you doing being back home?

Carrie- What have you decided to do? If it was me I would go for it girlie.

MrsR- How's you and bump?

Jen- Lovely to hear from you. We miss you. But can understand that you need a break.

Hoopies- Glad you had a good holiday. 

Anyway me and wee Frank are just back from a birthday party. Was my friends wee girls 1st birthday and was good fun. Going to have a wee glass of cider and nice steak for dinner and relax to watch the X Factor. Much to DH great dismay. That is all in between baths and bedtime for jnr. I go back to work in 5 weeks can't believe how quick the time has gone past.

Hi to anyone I have missed.


Love Sadie.


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

LadyN- GRI  

Emmy- GCRM Miracle   when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- Starting Oct 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM - 26/09 Officially PUPO    OTD?

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI  

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI FET Officially PUPO    OTD 1st OCT


----------



## JJ1980

Well so much for not being back on for a while....

Talk about coincidence - day after I'd posted on here for the first time in ages got a letter from GCRM.  Apparently our year of sperm storage is up and if we want them to keep the rest then we need to pay £200.  So, needless to say, this meant that DP and I actually had to talk about everything again.  
I, of course being a girl, burst into tears coz I thought DP was going to say there's no point keeping it coz we won't be using it.  Was v upsetting as if they got rid of it then thats it definitely it all over.  Even if we didn't use it I feel better knowing it's there - is that silly?!  Anyway through all my blubbering I told DP exactly how I feel about everything and he says we can have another go!!! 

Am very pleased but at the same time I am actually not that keen.  Obviously I want a baby more than anything and it's all I think about, but the thought of it not working again is devastating.  While I know we can have another shot I can imagine that it's all going to work out but in reality, as you all know, it seldom works out the way you want it to.  So when he said yesterday that I should give GCRM a call to see what the score is, I kind of put him off .  Said it's probably best to wait til after Christmas but then his point is that he's not getting any younger and the sooner the better. 

So here we go again!!!  £200 cheque is in the post and we're back on the rollercoaster!  Actually don't think we can fit it in before Christmas but will have a look at the dates. Oh God, what are we doing.....

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

jen, great news but totally understand the feeling of wheter to go for it again, its so scary but its amazing how resiliant we can be xxx we are with u all the way xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks Cars. xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies, how are we all doing this morning ?

I'm very lucky as I'm not working at the moment so I'm enjoying a lazy time of it. Just as well as I seem to have been sleeping for Scotland since I returned from ET on Saturday. We had a DVD for Saturday night but only managed 10mins before I had to head upstairs and was apparently snoring away in no time ! I think it is probably just a sort of relief after the last 2 weeks of to-ing and fro-ing to GCRM and all the anxiety that entails. Feeling ok at the moment but I know it will be the 2 week that I'll be going cuckoo.... 

Jen - good to have you back. Its such a scary thing and I can imagine how you are feeling. I sometimes have felt it would be easier not to start but there again if we didn't we'd never know......good luck ! 

Cars - how are you ? You were so right about ET at GCRM. A walk in the park. So nice to not be stressed. Good luck with the forthcoming treatment!

Sarah - how are you doing ? Hope you had a good break. Not long now !    being sent your way.

Lilith - how are you ? Settled back to the cold UK yet ?

Mrs R - how are you doing ? Hope your weekend away and wedding went well.

Mrs Mac - how are you doing ? Sorry to hear about your tumble but glad to hear your bump is ok. 

Mr and Mrs Hoopy - how are you both doing ? Glad the holiday went well.

Emmypops - how are you ? Has the news sunk in yet ? You must feel very strange at the moment.

LadyN - nice to see your scan picture. You'll be feeling a bit happier about things now, I hope.

LuckyL - how are things with you ?

Snzk - how are you feeling ? Stupid question I know. Hopefully you can start to find some small positive in every day. Take care of yourself and please moan away all you want here. 

Carrie - well I would recommend GCRM no end. They are such a positive crowd and do really listen to your needs. I had various issues and all these were taken in to account. I'm on the 2WW now and I know I have a long way to go but everything went so well so far. Another point is I self funded at ERI and it actually cost more than the treatment at GCRM. And no parking fees either!! 

Anyway, I'll go just now. Daytime tele calls.

Have a good Monday girls!  

M
xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jen- So chuffed your giving it another go. Just think this just may be your time and if you had gave up then think what you missing out on. I know how hard it is to pick yourself back up after being knocked down so many times but just think 5 goes for us and 8 for Kim it does sometimes take time but when so expensive it not that easy. TBH I would have kept going till I was skint. Sending you lots of              thoughts and          .

Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Sadie,

Just realised I meant to say 'hi' and missed your from my list. Sorry ! Brain is still mush!!

How are things with you ? Glad to hear Frank is thriving. You'll not want to leave him to go back to work....

Thanks for all the support you give us all, it is so good to know we have this board.

Have a good Monday.

M
xx


----------



## mrsmac

Morning everyone  

Such a good feeling to be off on a Monday.

Minnie - hey PUPO lady! Great to hear you had a good experience this et because it's such a special part. Makes everything else worth it. Are you off work for 2ww? When's otd? xx

Jen - that's uncanny isn't it? Totally understand how difficult it is to find the strength for another cycle. I remember only too well the emotional meltdown BUT would never be able to live with regret that we hadn't kept trying. I really   this is the one for you. We'll be here every step for you, honey. Took us 4 times xx

Sadie - I can't believe you're having to think about work again. How long is that you've been off? Are you back full-time, part-time, nights? Must be a thought. So nice to hear wee Frank is thriving. Big x factor fan too. Lots of talent this year. Was screaming at the tv when those twin tw*ts were put through. They're too annoying!!  

Sarah - 2ww nearly over. Sending lots of        xx


Love to everyone else  


Meeting a friend and her wee girl for lunch today. Looking forward to a catch up. DH is working. He's nursing a sore head after the christening we were at yesterday. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## LadyN

evening ladies 
what a dull glasgow day, typical september bank holiday eh?

feeling so much better now ive been discharged from GRI although i hated each and every appointment i really couldnt fault them at all. They are so professional and they go beyond my expectations 10/10 - i'll definately be going to visit them when my wee one arrives 

now for my question - i have recvd my scan from my local hospital but havent heard nor seen a midwife? is this normal?
i went to visit my gp who is fairly new and she said she'd sort things for me but not sure if im meant to see a midwife before my scan and seperate to this?? 

hope your all well, im feeling queezy... DH just made chicken soup and as per like everything else, the smell is knocking me sick!
 xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Folks, hope u all enjoyed the bank holiday today - bit miserable wasn't it  

LadyN - Don't think I saw a midwife til after my first scan - quite a while after if I remember correctly ! Which hosp are you going to?

MrsMac - What a lovely time to go to a christening - bet you had a wee tear in your eye imagining what your baby will look like    Hope you enjoyed your lunch and chinwag today  

Minnemouse - I am fine thanks just feeling very queasy - not really liking the smell of food - but its all good I hope     Congrats on being PUPO - hope you will join me soon in the BFP brigade and we can be preggy buddies together   

Sadie - Thanks for updating me on the list - didn't think i was ever going to get up to the top bit with all the BFPs    How do you feel about going back to work ? The thing I enjoy most is having adult company/conversations after your world has been baby talk for so long   

Jen - Thats great that you are planning to go again - no eason why this shouldn't be the one for you    

SNZK - So sorry that things haven't worked out the way you would have liked them to - life is very unfair sometimes  

I'd like to thank you all for all the lovely messages of support - I dont know at I'd do without youlot  

Well am having a nice lazy night tonight - DH has gone to Asda to get the weekly shop cos i just couldn't face it - he is a wee gem  

DD seems to be a bit under the weather today though - hasn't really been eating and fell asleep on sofa this aft for over an hour - has just fallen asleep on sofa again so guess i better leave her til she wakens up before putting her to bed - hope its nothing serious  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## LadyN

hi emmy - southern general although my friend recently was left in a corridor for 2hours after she had her baby as there wasnt a bed ready so im going to enquire how much it'd be to have the baby at a private hospital.

xx


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone

before I catch up on all the goings on here's a wee update on me, myself & I.........
I'm feeling really good & bumper is moving loads, DH can feel it now too which is lovely. Got my 22wk midwife appt this thurs....cant wait to hear bumper's little heartbeat 

Weddding was great, had a brilliant time, even managed to dance the night away til almost 1am on purely diet cokes  not bad for a preggie burd  Rest of the weekend was great with lots of family things happening.
Yest me & DH went to the designer outlet place in Livingston, never bought anything but did have a lovely lunch  

I'm catching up with my mum today as they were away on hols & tonight the last of the long distance visitors is leaving so off to my inlaws to say bye. Working tomorrow & thurs morn  ......followed by Midwife appt, thurs evening I'm off to Celtic match and fri I'll be food shopping. I think on saturday I'm taking my mum & dad to see the pram I want and then sunday its football again with Rangers v Celtic  It'll be next monday before I know it!!!!

now how are you all? 

ladyn - I saw the midwife at 9wks but think that was just luck. Sh enever done much anyway. Saw her again at 16wks and I'm seeing her this thurs for 22wk appt. As yet the appts have been pretty ueventful. I'm at the southern too, they've been great so far. What date is your 12wk scan?

emmy - CONGRATULATIONS, what lovely news hunni & such a surprise eh  Keep well mrs  How is your DD?

mrsmac - how was your lunch yest? go anywhere nice? how you feeling? No more falling, you take care of yourself!!! London will be fab this weekend, I do luv a wee theatre break, looking forward to hearing all about Dirty Dancing 

minniemouse - congrats on being on the 2ww  get as much rest as you can & I'm sending you lots of good luck, sticky dust & prayers    

jen - lovely to have you back again & so lovely to read you're gonna have another go. I remember only too well how hard it was to get the courage & strength to go again but hunni its worth it, we'll all be here for you  Will this be your 3rd try? good luck sweetie 

sadie - cider....stop making me jealous!!! better not have been magners   Your saturday night sounded perfect  cant believe you're going back to work soon  what you doing for childcare?

snzk - done a wee reply on other thread 

cars - thats great you're having another go & so soon, good luck 

likesabath - hope you're having a good break away, thinking of you loads & I really hope the last few dys of the 2ww are going ok  looking forward to hopefully reading your good news soon   

hoopies - how are you both  missing you 

well I better go as I've babbled on long enough 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## lightofhope

Hi ladies, wonder if you can help.  My DP and I are hoping to make an appointment for a consultation with GCRM. We recently went to a liverpool hospital which is about an hr from where we live, but we aren't completely satisfied and would now like a 2nd opinion.  I always had a good gut feeling about the clinic in Glasgow and just hoped some of you may be able to give me some feedback - hopefully positive but any information would be really good.  Also which Consultant you would recommend going to see?.  Many thanks - Good luck to you all x


----------



## LadyN

hey mrs r - 12week scan is 16th Oct. Counting down the days although i must say im feeling a lot less apprehensive now.
my mil bought be a 1st scan photo frame that is sitting porudly on our coffee table.  

considering returning to work next week (as full pay about to run out ) - ive had long enough off so i need to get back to reality me thinks!

was wondering if any of the pg ladies have applied for the healthy start government vouchers?
I dont claim any benefits or tax credits etc but have applied for it anyway..... shall wait and see if i get approved.

technically to be entitled to that and or the sure start grant you need to be a benefit claimer? which i will be once baby arrives just means i need to apply before baby is 3months old. 

politics eh?   

hope your all well.  xxx


----------



## filskit

Morning all
Not been on for a while - took a wee break up north, visiting friends and family. Came back on Sunday morning to find we'd no hot water or central heating - awaiting parts so boiler is _still_ not working - thank goodness its not too freezing. My sciatica is still giving me problems so have physio this afternoon. Also have the 21 week anomaly scan this afternoon. Got really upset yesterday - imagining the worst, but have calmed down today and am looking forward to it.

Emmypops - absolutely delighted for you on your natural BFP. Woohoo!!! You & DH must be on 

Sorry lightofhope can't help - I'd my tx at GRI. Am sure someone will be on shortly with info about GCRM

Mrs R- your energy astounds me! Glad to hear all going well

Mierran- . How you getting on? Am thinking of you

Sorry, no more time for personals, sitting here with bare feet which are turning blue with the cold. My, do I feel manky 

feebee
xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
sorry for the lack of personals. I am not back in the land of the sane yet...still going a bit   but feeling a little better.
Just had phone call after our case review which didn't really answer anything. Response good, eggs good, sperm good, transfer good but just didnt' stick. Again, Pat said they wouldn't change the protocol and wouldn't offer implantation support. Eggs good & sperm good but out of 8 we have nothing frozen so to me that isn't that good. I asked her lots of questions so she said she would need to ask Professor Flemming then call me back since she couldn't answer them.  I'm not sure where we go from here but I'm taking time out to recover. My head is  , not coping as well this time. 

feebee - glad you had a good time away but not so good on your boiler situation...good luck for your scan today... 

ladyn - glad to hear your doing well, won't be long unti your scan. Maybe returning to work will make the time go quicker...take it easy tho... 

lightofhope - welcome to the thread. I've just had my 2nd ICSI cycle at GCRM and even tho they both failed and it's the end of the road for us, I would recommend GCRM. the consultant we saw is Marco and he was really good. Like myself, there are lots of FF who have had unsuccessful treatment there but also lots who have been successful.

Emmypops - how are you keeping?? so happy for you and your BFP    

Sarah - hope you had a good break away. sending you lots of   &  

minniemouse - how's the 2ww going for you? Hope you aren't too   . I am a bit better, managing to get out of bed at least...it's a start. Hid away for the weekend much to the annoyance of DP.

Jen - good luck with your treatment. xxx 

mrsmac - hope you have recovered from your fall, waiting to hear if you enjoyed Dirty Dancing... 

sadie - glad to hear wee frank is doing well. OMG...back to work in 5wks...will be the quickest 5wks ever I bet..... 

mierran - hope you are okay.  

sorry if I've missed anyone....concentration span is so limited.....take care and catch up with everyone soon.
thanks again for all your support....


----------



## luckyluciana

Hi all...
Just wanted to pop on and say welcome back to Jen. Been a while,
but I'm pleased that you've decided to give it another go. You had two good embies on board
last time, so I think that you have a good chance.
Have you checked out the dates yet??
Wishing you all the best this time round.
Luckyluciana
xxxx


----------



## hoopy74

sorry not been on for a while for people that have been asking, just kept a low profile. both of us a wee bit ****** off with treatment, luck, god the lot!!!!!!! tho not like last time still     to big man and still going to the candy apple (chapel)

couple wee things hapn got an appointment with GRI Tue ref FET, not quite sure what and when we do anything as to be honest Mrs H would prefer to use our 1s at GCRM first tho probably going to cost another grand or so. so no doubt will know a wee bit more by the end of nxt week.

i'm sure when she is ready mrs h be back on

sounds like a me post, but good luck every1 and well done all our newly pregnant burds sorry wummen sorry ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


awrabest


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks, as always, for all your support. xxxxxxx    xxxxxx
This'll be the 4th go and if not the last then the 2nd last as we've only 2 more straws of sperm otherwise I'd go on forever too. 
Not looked into dates yet.  Will probably be after Christmas as we're finally off to Oz next week then not long til Santa comes!  

snzk- know exactly how u are feeling.  Time is definitely a big healer.  


Love to everyone

Jen xxxxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Sarah - hope it is a happy day for you.  

Thinking of you.


----------



## likesabath

Hi girls,

We've had a lovely break away, got home quite late last night so never got chance to say hi

Just got our phone call, its another BFN

I'm ok, bit shellshocked, I was sure it had worked this time, but tried to keep quite detached emotionally so I'm not feeling as bad as I did last time. DH is really upset, we haven't spoken yet about what we'll do but I think we're going to wait till the new year for our 3rd and final GRI shot.....I heard someone tell me that GCRM do NHS cases so we might press for us to go there seeing as I was sooooo ill with OHSS last time, I don't really want to be treated at GRI again cos of that.

I just went to Tescos and bought a £10 bottle of wine and intend to drink it all while lying in a scalding hot bath (its funny what you miss when you're not allowed)

I'm sorry its all about me, I hope you're all doing ok, all the bumps and mums are doing well

Thanks for all your love and good wishes, sorry to let the side down

Love Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

So sorry Sarah, I've been thinking about you today. In fact I just mentioned you to my Mum on the phone....

It doesn't get any easier does it but it sounds like your head is in a good place considering it is so early for you.

Enjoy your wine and bath.

Take care and give DH a hug. Sometimes I wonder if they need it more ......

 

Minnie

x


----------



## snzk

so sorry to hear your news Sarah...
you are right, funny what we miss eh...I did the same, first glass of wine in almost 1yr so felt pi**ed after 1 glass....
I'll Pm you later...xxx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Sarah,

So sorry hunnie. I perfectly understand the bath and wine combination, at least it will help you to get a good sleep. Take care of yourself and DH.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mrsmac

Hi Sarah,

Really sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and dh and sending  


mrsmac
x


----------



## whippet

Really sorry to hear your news Sarah its not fair   to you both

whippet x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Sarah - words fail me        
Take care and take some time for you honey x x


----------



## Carrie D

So sorry to hear your news Sarah.


----------



## Mrs R

sarah -   I'm absolutely gutted for you      

you know where I am if you need a chat 

thinking of you & DH loads, have a 'chill out' weekend


----------



## Cars

Sarah- I am really sorry, its one horrible rollercoaster    

Cars xx


----------



## emmypops

Sarah honey I am so sorry     

Take care of each other and enjoy the wine  

Emmy xx


----------



## LadyN

Sarah luv  
Dont let it get you down too much. I know how you feel, it wrenches everything from you....  

Enjoy your wine and keep your chin up xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi Girls

Thanks for your lovely messages, its so nice to know people are thinking of us....we've had a quiet few days of thinking and reflection, DH still really sad although he seems better today. Quite enjoying being in the house just the 2 of us, my best mate rang before but I couldn't face speaking to her yet, I know she'll just talk about it loads.

Decided that we're going to wait till the new year before we go again, and if that doesn't work we'll have 1 private go at GCRM before we start exploring other avenues. We can't afford a lot of private treatment so saving like mad again. I just wish that his bloody perfect sister wasn't pregnant right now, I can't stand listening to her go on about how hard pregnancy is...oh well   

I went to the dentist yesterday after putting it off loads cos of our treatment and not wanting extra stress, he was horrible to me!! He had a go cos I'd rearranged the appointment so many times then I started to cry so had to go and sit outside and pull myself together....take my advice don't go to the dentist the week of OTD!!!   

Anyway, whats everyone else up to this weekend?? Weathers not great is it?? 

Supposed to be back at work on monday after my week off but don't really feel like it yet.....might get a line for a week. Maybe need some time on my own   

Loads of love Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sarah- So sorry to read your news. You just pin your hopes and energies so much on this rollercoaster it exhausting. Not surprised you cried at dentist. Sounds a right horror . Take some time to recoup and having some you time next week sound like exactly what you need.  .

MinneM- We are fine. Frank put on another 8oz this week so am really pleased. When is your OTD? Hope you are getting lots of rest.

MrsR- Howz you? Can't wait to see who goes through on X Factor tonight. I have been off work since 12th Dec last year because I got signed off sick at 28weeks. I can't believe how quickly time has gone past. I am going back full time arrrrgggghh but because am a Charge Nurse there are no part time posts at this level. Also DH is self emplyed and in building trade so my job is the secure one so needs must financially. He hasn't got much work right now. If things had looked better I could have stayed of till 18th Jan. Anyway got to go back sometime and wee man will be nearly 9months so am sure he will be fine. I am feeling ok about it but I dare say the first few shifts will be the worst. 

Em- Hi has it sunk in yet? I am feeling okay about going back to work. I don't want to leave Frank jnr but am feeling better about it than I was last month. Think cause he feeding better and putting on weight then I am more relaxed. The Fibromyalgia I just hope I can cope with work load and dealing with the symptoms. Painkillers do help a bit but not much. Really need to get into my Low GI diet. Howz things with your DH health?

LadyN- Howz you? Back to work arrrgghh. I didn't apply for vouchers as not entitled to them. Not long now till your next scan.

Lightofhope- Can't help as I had treatment at GRI but have only heard good things about GCRM. Second opinion wouldn't hurt.

MrsR- Cider was magners hee hee and was really good night. Wee man was staying at his grans and papa's last night so DH took me out for dinner then rushed home for X Factor. Was lovely to have some us time and he coming home at 12 midday so this has given me time to pop on as don't know where this week has gone. We getting loft extension started so been busy throwing out junk. My MIL retired in May so she helping with childcare and DH will do some days too. I am really lucky as I have a big family who are all willing to help out. I can't bare the thought of him going to a childminder and someone I don't know. So am happier that family will look after him. I work 12hr shifts so it gives me 4 days off with wee man except one week where I have to do 4 shifts. Taking some AL hrs the first week am back so will only be be back 2 days the first week. When do you finish at work?

feebee- Have you got heating yet? How did scan go?

snzk- Try not to put too much pressure on yourself to cope with things. This is so traumatic and very hard when you feel like not getting answers. You rack your brains and drive yourself nuts. Maybe you should make appt to speak to Prof Fleming to see if that helps. Have you had thrombophilia screening? Only say this cause that what happened with me. Everything looked great and no-one could understand why the embryos wouldn't implant but it was because my blood was too thick and when I got blood thinning drugs hey presto. Anyway just a thought.

MrH- You sound a bit chirpier. Just take some time to decide. I know from other folk that sometimes with FET if they do a natural cycle and not got the drugs flowing through system and just letting nature do it's thing that some women have had better success. I think if you speak to Kim she had an HCG booster around time of ET and one 5 days later although this was with GCRM as think GRI don't do it. She would be able to tell you about it. I do know speaking from experience that GRI has good success rate from FET's. Just something to think about.   to MrsH.

Jen- Fab that you still have 2 straws left but realise alot riding on this next cycle. Have fun relaxing in OZ. We are heading there next Oct for my 40th Birthday want to take wee man to see my sister and some freinds we have out there.

Wee man really piling weight on now. Another 8ozs this week so HV says am off hook for a few weeks from getting him weighed at baby clinic. He been away to gran and papa's and I am supposed to be tidying out wardrope but instead am posting here. Hee Hee. better go do something before he comes back. 

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

LadyN- GRI  

Emmy- GCRM Miracle   when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- Starting Oct 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM - 26/09 Officially PUPO    OTD?

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI  

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls how are we all doing today? Hope you are having a good weekend!

Sadie - It will be a bit of a shock to the system going back to work but am sure once you get started you will quite enjoy the adult company - it will make you appreciate Frank all the more when you get home and see him    Dh is fine thanks - he has had no other problems since and hopefully that was just a bad experience that we can now put behind us and pretend it never happened    Hope you got that wardrobe cleared out eventually   

Sarah - What a nightmaare at the dentist - some people are just so uncaring    Its always good to have a plan ready fo next step  

Sorry not many personals but feeling really rough at the mo - on top of the nausea I have also developed a really sore throat ao feeling a bit miserable    Was planning to go to a fashion show today with my |Mum and sister but have had to cancel    One bit of good news tho - hav booked a private scan for 16 Oct at GCRM so we can see if things are progressing ok - thats only a week on Friday so don't have long to wait      

Thinking of you all  
Take care


Emmy xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

Hope you are having a good weekend.

Sorry this is a bit of a 'me' post coming up, had planned to do a wee update and a few personals but......

I'm on day 11 after ovulation and have started bleeding. Just a little this morning but now quite a few big drops of red blood, so I think that must be that. Seems so early as I don't test until Thursday but I can't see what else it can be.

Still to sink in yet, I thought I had a few more days of denial left.

It doesn't get any easier does it ?

M

PS Be on when I'm feeling a bit cheerier with personals.


----------



## emmypops

Minnemouse it really is too early - it could be implantation - some ladies have fairly heavy bleeding but it should stop -   that is what it is  

Hang in there honey        

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MinneM- I had bleeding at around the same time and it was a BFP so did Kim and I mean she had bright red lots of blood and she had twins. Please don't give up hope as it could be implantation bleeding. I know how you feel though and it won't stop you feeling like crap. I would phone the clinic tomorrow and let them know just in case the want to do anything different. 

Em- Glad your DH doing fine. Sorry you feeling rubbish but that a good sign that all is well and hormone levels rising. Good luck for scan.

Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks Emmypops and Sadie, much appreciated. You've made me feel a wee bit better.

Good idea, Sadie, I'll phone the clinic in the morning. You are the voice of reason in my madness ! I'm keeping everything crossed but feel sicky and headachy too, probably talking myself in to it mind you.

 that this isn't it.

Take care girls.

M


----------



## whippet

Hi girls not really been posting much but feel the need to now explain why.
As all the people on here knows IF is horrendous and hard and painful but most of all unfair. We all should be able to decide we want children and for it to happen naturally without the need for intervention, sadly however this is not the case. As you know our first IVF resulted in zero fertilisation but were lucky with our second cycle of ICSI to get our beautiful daughter who will be 9 months on wednesday. Hubby and I discussed how much we would love a sibling close in age for her and because I am an old bird of 39 decided we would need to try sooner rather than later and have 1 last go at ICSI. I did not want to mention this earlier because I am terrified I cause any offence to those on here still trying for their first dream. Anyway to cut a long story short we have cycled again and it has worked we are currently 8 weeks pregnant with twins. I hope I can stay on this thread because it gave me so much support and help in my early days that I may just be able to pay some of that back to others. IVF and ICSI does work sadly not all the time and for everyone but we all need hope. Please if anyone would rather I stopped posting or moved elsewhere please say I genuinely would not want to cause offence or hurt. 

whippet x


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

Whippet....thanks for the PM and of course you should continue to post on the thread....all the BFP's give us with BFN's the hope that it does and could work !!... So chuffed for you and hope all is going well for you.    

Minniemouse -   you are okay and it is implantation bleeding...    

Sadie - I haven't been tested for thrombophilia but it is on my list of questions. i did ask Pat but she said she coudldn't comment and she wouldn't let me talk to Professor Flemming so my questions are all noted for our review with Marco in a few weeks. Glad to hear you are doing fine although I bet your aren't looking forward to going back to work !!  

Emmy - hope you are feeling better....won't be long until you scan      

Sarah - how are you? hope you got that line for another week off work ...  

hi to everyone i've missed, at work and as usual, no peace !!!!... catch up later. xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi folks,

Just a quicky from me. 

Firstly, thanks for your kind words but although I have not tested we know it is over. Bleeding has continued and it is quite heavy now. Spoke to the clinic this morning and their view was the same, seemed early as OTD not until 8/10 but she said if it was little it could have been one of the embies.....So there we had it.

So as you are all aware it is the usual mix of emotions, sadness, despair, anger, frustration, bitterness etc etc Woke up at 4 this morning and couldn't get back to sleep. Poor DH was at work today too.

Still I'll get there, there were positives this time, 2 good embies and I'm looking forward to what the review comes back with.

Still doesn't change things.

I was thinking I might have some news for everyone at Xmas this year......

AF sore too, just when you don't need it !

Tears are good though and I'm having plenty of them....

M
xx


----------



## snzk

hi Minniemouse - I am so sorry to hear your news     . I know exactly how you feel. I hope you aren't going to have to wait too long for your review. Take care and  , I know I have for weeks and it is helping..slightly ...


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks Snzk. I know you are going through it too, so it is so nice of you.

I'm at GCRM and so review will be next Tuesday and then hopefully we'll get an appt not long after.

Pants isn't it ?

We've not told many folk this time, just parents and I think that might help. Mum and I had a good blub on the phone this morning. She was so positive for me, even when I didn't feel it.

I think my wee cat will be investing in a rain mac soon, as he is getting splashed with all the tears.....

Is your review appt soon ?

M
x


----------



## Mrs R

hello everyone

Minnie - so sorry things have turned out like this  its so hard to accept & you're right it doesnt get any easier. Thinking of you loads & I hope the bleeding stops soon 

whippet - done a reply on the other thread but just want to say a BIG CONGRATS again 

emmy - hope you're feeling better soon luv!  Roll on the 16th for the scan 

sadie - Xfactor had a few surprises, simon & cheryl def had the hardest choices. Wouldve kept the american guy in. Dont fancy Louis' chances much  roll on the live shows now  I'm still hooked on strictly as well so sky + is being well utilised  make the most of the rest of your mat leave, get a few nice things planned with little Frank before you go back. Not sure whats happening with my work, I'm a sessional worker with council & everyone in our dept is getting made redundant & hence my contract will be cancelled so mat leave isnt going to be an option for me in the new year....I'll be a lady of leisure, lots of time with bumper on the plus side though

likesabath - glad you & DH are spending some quality time together. Did you get more time off from the doc, some 'you' time sounds like a great idea  i think you're doing the right thing having a wee break before going again, let yourself recover both physically & emotionally, loads of luv hunni 

How is everyone else? 

I'd a nice weekend (apart from the football ) lots of junk TV, quality time with DH, a wee chinese takeaway and a pram purchase so all in all good times 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Minnie       
Take care x


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

Sorry for not being online for a few days but we went to Isle of Skye, amazing!!!! We got terrible weather one day but nevertheless we managed to enjoy it.

Minnie: I am really sorry for your result. I hope you recover soon, well somehow we recover even when it is so painful and the pain stays with us for longer.

Whippet: I do not mind reading about how lucky people are. All of us deserve having one or two or many babies. Your luck does not inflluences mine, your case is different but above my pain I am really glad for all of the BFP here!!!

Sorry for all of those that I have missed but I literally have just arrived.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## bubbles06

hello everyone,

i know i have not been on for such a long time but i still think of you all,me and bump are fine and are 21 weeks now,we had our scan last week and found out the flavour!!  ,we are so excited,as most of you know i had awful morning sickness,well it last 12 weeks and eventually subsided at 18 weeks so feeling much better now,we have also started to buy things now,clothes,blankets etc,but have been having a nosey at prams and cots.  ,i try and do some personals but there are some new faces so sorry if i get confused,xx

sadie-how is wee frank?i cant believe you are nearly back to work,iam also an x factor addict  

whippet-just wanted to say a huge congratulations to you,of course you should still post on here,success stories are such an inspiration,   

emmy-huge congrats to you also on you little miracle,iam sooo happpy for you.    


mr and mrs hoopy-sorry to hear about your last txt,i hope you are both well and sending you both  

mrs r-hi how r u and your little one,did you find out the flavour of your wee one?   ,

ranweli xxxxx

hi to everyone else,sending you all      ,


----------



## SBB

Hi

MinneM- So sorry honey this is pants. Take care and plenty of hugs.      Hope you get some answers at your review.

Whippet- Many congrats on your   that is fab news and 2 wee babies for Margaret to play with. Of course you should still post. I know before I got pg the success stories were what kept me going.

snzk- Hope you review with Marco goes well and you get some answers. I am actually okay about going back to work am trying not to stress too much and just enjoy my last few weeks with the wee man. Got to go back some time.

MrsR- X factor- Well am horrified that Louis put the twins through they were so garbage but then he didn't have alot to choose from. I think Simon has strongest category and I would have put all of them through. I would have kept the American guy too just for the eye candy point of view. Yum. Anyway   far to young for me. Glad you will get to spend time with bubba but I take it you will get some kind of maternity money from the government? I am just trying to enjoy my last few weeks with wee man and not stress too much about going back to work. Good things is I will only be working 3 days all be it 12hrs shifts but will still give me 4 days off with Frank jnr. I am increasing my cleaner from once a fortnight to once a week so I don't have to stress about housework and can enjoy my days of with him. My best friend is coimg up from Somerset the week before I go back to work with my god children so am so looking forward to that and am sure we will have lots of fun organised.

Lilith- Hope you had a great time up North wee love Skye. 

Ranweli- Glad to hear you are feeling better and MS has settled down. Can hardly believe you are 21 weeks already where has time gone. Yip back to work for me. What about you and work? 

Hi to eveyone got to go. Frank jnr and I are going to friend for lunch. 


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa   FET March 09   

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben  

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher  

Shazi- Baby Sam   

Tashia-  GCRM Baby Boy Oliver    

Julz-  GCRM  Baby Boy Innes  

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early     he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM  2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.    

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08   

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09   2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. It's twins.    

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09  

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09  

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09   

Suzee-  GRI Two Baby Girls   Abigail Mary   Jessica Blair  

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08   

Lou-e- GCRM -  Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09  

Catt77- GCRM  

EllieJ- GCRM  

Lisab24- GRI FET   

Mandy- GCRM  

Chip1- GRCM  

armaita-GCRM  

thomasina28- GCRM   

tgal- GCRM  

MrsR- GCRM  

luckyluciana- GRI  

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-  

mrsmac- GRI-  

fee-bee-  GRI 

mollymittens- GRI  

LadyN- GRI  

Emmy- GCRM Miracle   when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI-  

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM   

Sandee- GCRM DE 

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM     

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI  

Cars- GCRM- Starting Oct 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM-  Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI 

snzk- GCRM  

Minne Mouse- GCRM  

Shazzy- GRI  

misha moo- GRI  

mierran- GCRM  

princess30- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41- 

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield 

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks, dropping by before I need to head to work 
got a much better sleep last night 11.30pm - 7am so today I'm feeling more energised 

sadie - I'm hoping those twins are the first to get the boot this week, they will annoy the hell outta me  American boy was rather scrummy wasnt he   I do luv junk TV like Xfactor & Strictly although this week I've been watching that programme on BBC1 Criminal Justice, its fab!!! Funnily enough on my job front I got a phonecall yest from the 'new boss' and things might not be ending as abruptly as we thought, she gave the impression that it would be quite positive & there was still gonna be positions available in new tax year so we've got a meeting with her on Tues afternoon for more info so watch this space!!!! Thats good its only going to be the 3dys your working, long hours mind but the days off will be worth it! Time with your friend & god kids will be fab before going back 

ranweli - the weeks are flying by arent they!!! I'm doing good & its the best I've felt in years  I'm so glad you're now feeling better & the MS finally stopped  How is your bump looking? Mine is looking rather basketball like  Congrats on having a 'blue bump' got any boys names picked out yet?? We decided not to find out the flavour at 20wk scan so I'm still having a surprise. We've not bought anything for bumper other than the pram at the weekend (iCandy Apple Special Edition) but both 'Grans' have been making up for it  we've pretty much decided on nursery furniture & theme so we're going to Mamas & papas this weekend so purchases may be made  what pram do you fancy? any idea on what furniture & theme you'll go for?

hello to everyone else 
better go get ready
Mrs R xx


----------



## bubbles06

good afternoon, 

sadie-iam quite lucky on the work front,i work from home,which defo came in handy the last few weeks,dont think i could have left the house, 

mrs r-my mum has been happy shopping so been getting a supply of the essentials in,eg nappies wipes ,we too have decided on a pram ,mamas and papas couture brown ultima pram,and the nursery range is murano from the m and p range too,i have to say i got some wee clothes for blue bump at the weekend,some little jeans,which are so adorable and a few jackets,cardigans,where is the mamas and papas store you are going to,we only have wee shops so not much choice?

hi to everyone else,

ranweli xxx


----------



## hoopy74

ranweli and whippet good to hear from you both also. whippet a big congrats well done you.

reference us had an appointment yesterday at GRI not got a clue what we are going to do, frozen both at GRI and GCRM, got an appointment with them later in month also. Initially Mrs H thot we should use our frozen first at GCRM now not sure as GRI want to go thru the natural way whilst GCRM want to do the drugs route. Confused as hell, take care Mrs H like the hoops (for Mrs R) will be back!!!!!


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mr Hoopy 
I got my BFP at the GRI with non med natural - not using drugs doesnt mean the chances are less. If this is a NHS funded go then id recommend it.
Its very straight fwd and having just gone through it i'd be happy to answer any questions you & mrs h may have.

.....................


What a horrid few days i've had! Woke up up Sat morn, couldnt lift head off pillow. Bad head cold, stayed at home all weekend. Never left the house. Poo DH had to walk the dogs (god love him!). Dragged my heels into work on Monday morning lasted till 1pm and was sent home ill 
Slept from 1:30 to 7pm and then DH called NHS 24. They told him to bring me down to hosp right away and low and behold guess what i was diagnosed with.... BUM BUM BUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM Swine Flu!

As the 1st 48hours had passed (sat & sun) they told me it was too risky to take relenza (pg form of tamilfu) as the risks outweigh the benefits (to the baby). So here i am riding it out like a storm. Have taken the occasional paracentamol to keep the temp down but no more that 2 per day as much as its safe to take im not a big pill taker at all and they do give me a sore gut.

Anyways... im up and about today and eating a bit better and not feeling so weak so thought id come on with a question.

Q: Im 10wks pg and my tummy muscles are feeling tender. Is this normal? Its in between my ribs and feels like if been doing some ab work.

Hope your all well.... Look fwd to your replies 

xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- Yip perfectly normal to get stretching pains. Also if you have had the dreaded swine flu them am sure you will be sore anyway from coughing. Sorry to hear you have had it but glad you are on the mend.

MrH- Sorry you are in a quandry. I had a medicated cycle but had to as I don't produce any hormones. I do know lots of people who have had lots of cycles of IVF and failed everytime but worked with non-medicated cycle. It is up to you two to decide but if it was me I would give the non-med cycle at GRI a try first. Use your NHS cycles up first before you go back to private clinic as if you had successful outcome at GCRM and birth of baby, then if you wanted to use your embies at GRI in future you would have to pay fee for FET. GRI have a very good success with FET in fact for past couple of years have been better than their fresh cycles in some age groups. This is just my opinion it really is your decision. Hope this helps. Hope you figure it out.

MrsR- I have then iCandy Apple Special Edition. What colour did you go for? I have the black one. I really like it. I bought the 3rd wheel for it and when I put Frank in the pushchair I changed it to 3 Wheeler. Lots of folk have commented on how nice it is.

Ranweli- Glad you are able to work from home. That way you can work at your own pace. Sounds like you beginning to get things organised. I never bought anything till after 20week scan either. So exciting looking at stuff and eventually being able to buy things.

Love Sadie.


----------



## bubbles06

mr and mrs hoopy- i too am currently pregnant with a natural fet,from gcrm,would very much reccomend it,any questions you have ill try and answer if possible.xxx


----------



## Mrs R

just a quickie as I've still not had my din dins & I'm starving 

Sadie - SNAP....we've gone for the Black colour as well, its stunning isnt it!!!! Fell in love with it first time I saw someone with it in Silverburn. My DH isnt keen on the changing bag tho....he says its too girly & handbag like   Cant wait til I get pushing it  where did you buy yours from?

ladyn -   oh no not the dreaded piggy flu!!!!! Hope you're ok & taking things easy, you need to get better soon mrs  Stretching pains are par for the course, I had them really early on. Wait til you get to 16+ wks and you get the nice ligaments stretching too 

mr h - lots of things to think about eh, like Sadie was saying I'd be tempted to go for the FET at GRI first as it'll be 'free' & when it works you'll still have frosties you can pay for at GCRM when you're trying for a sibling  Nothing like PMA eh!!! I'm sure you's will come to the decision best for yourselves & you know we'll all be here to support you both 110%.....just like the 'tic "faithful through & through"  Tell Mrs H we're missing her 

ranweli - thats good you're getting all organised hunni, its exciting eh!! Pram sounds great, I'll have a wee nosey at it on Sunday  The Murano furniture is lovely  good choice!! We've pretty much decided on the 'Savannah' range with the Zeddy & Parsnip Theme all from M&P's. We're going to the big M&P's store which is at the Fort Shopping Centre on outskirts of glasgow just off the M8. Big store with loads to see 

hello to everyone else, I'm off to scoff my dinner before criminal justice 
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- We got ours at Kilmarnock Pram Centre. It really is lovely. I bought my DH a "man bag" for days when he out with wee man on his own. It the same one Brad Pitt was pictured with. Thought mt DH would look yummy just like Brad   who am I kidding.  . By the time I get round to having a room for Frank jnr he will be too big for all the baby things for his room probably including the cot I had in mind but never mind I can go made with lovely boys things. 

Love Sadie


----------



## filskit

Hi Sadie - just noticed you were online. Love the idea of a 'man bag'- is Brad Pitt optional?! . Am going to brave Silverburn today and go pram shopping. Thankfully the anomaly scan went well last week and we're having a wee girl. Finding it hard to stop calling her 'critter' though! 

Hope everyone is doing well and   to those who have had bad news lately

feebee
xx


----------



## Mrs R

Girls & Mr H....its friday morning so that means its almost the weekend   

whats on everyones agenda??  

I'm off food shopping today & then a quiet night in with DH 
Tomorrow I'm going out for lunch with DH & then collecting my aunt from prestwick airport.  
Sunday we're out with the inlaws to look at nursery furniture etc & I'm getting a meal out then as well...  just as well I'm eating for two eh   

Feebee - enjoy silverburn.....have a wee peek in Little VIP's, expensive stuff but gorgeous little outfits. Hope you see a pram you like, what shops you going to look in? You'll need to call the bump Miss Critter now 

sadie - we got ours from Jan Stewart in East Kilbride. Think it'll be here in about 4-6wks  I'm superstitious so it'll get stored at my mum & dads  I'll need to get my DH a 'man bag' too.....if only Brad Pitt was a standard accessory 

have a good weekend folks 
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Yes unfortunately Brad didn't pop out the bag . I am off out tomorrow night for a hen night in Glasgow. Going to the Metropolitan for something to eat then of to Arta for a drink and a wee dance. Frank jnr off to gran and papa's again although his dad will be here they want to have him one night/or day a week so got to share him out. Have a good day shopping.

Fee- So glad all went well and a wee girl how sweet. You can go all daft with girlie pink things. Hope you got something nice at Silverburn and enjoy pram shopping.

Off for lie down on couch wee man was a bit unsettled last night so he now in bed and I might have a nap just incase repeat of last night.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone....well its monday morning already .........weekends go waaay too quickly!  

Did you all have a good few days??

well I've had a brill weekend......
1. Got a new car ordered for me 
2. Collected my aunt from the airport who is home from spain for a week 
3. Went with my inlaws to see the nursery stuff & we'll be ordering it all at end of Oct
4. Had a lovely sunday dinner out 

no wonder I'm gutted its monday .....on a positive note I am going to my Grans for lunch where my aunt is doing spanish tapas, roll on 1.30pm 


sadie - how was the hen doo?? Metropolitan & Arta are a few of my favourite weekend hotspots (although they're now a thing of the past ). Metropolitan do the nicest Kir Royale cocktails  A wee shimmy on Arta's dance floor sounds fab as well  Hope you werent too hungover  


How is everyone else??

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Hope everyone had a good weekend.

MrsR- You seem to have had a busy time. What kind of car have you ordered? I had a great night out food was fab and had a few Molitos in Metropolitan. Shimmied on the dance floor too. Didn't have too much of a hangover but was good cause Frank jnr was staying at his gran and papa's and they kept him till 7pm last night so had all day to ourselves. Not that me and DH did much we just lazed around the house. Enjoy your aunts Tapas today sounds devine.

Back to work 3 weeks today. Time is going so fast.

Hope everyone is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stars*

Hi, 

im so sorry for gate crashing but just would like your opionions on GCRM. i have just emaild them for a brochure, hve had my 3 nhs goes stll halfway thrugh 2ww for this one but have stared bleeding so really not looking that great. 

Has anyone done their egg share programme?

How much did verything roughly cost, have been on there website and it all looks confusing, we need ICSI.

Thank you so much for reading

Lisa xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies hope your all well and those with bumps are growing nice and big.

Im feeling a bit down today.... I keep starting infront of the mirror looking for my bump and i think i can see the start of one but then i think im being silly.

When did you pg ladies start to show? Im a size 12 and can see a round belly forming but wish my bump would hurry up and appear  

I still avoid telling people im pg... i think my brain doesnt realise yet... either that or im always gona feel like this.
Got my scan on Fri at the SGH.... dreading them telling me im not down for a 20wk one. I'll hid the flipping roof coz my DR told me they'd take "special care of me" but a few friends have only had the 12wk scan and thats their whack.  

Im also thinking is my baby still alive and is it growing? Is it healthy.... the brain is frying. I was like this before my 2 early scans but still the worry keeps me awake at night and consumes my appetite.

Im still picking at food, i wouldnt say ive lots weight but i dont think ive put any on? Kinda think my mood has a lot to do with the appetite. Then silly me driving to work this morning started sniffling at a song on the radio & felt like bursting into tears....

Much Love xx


----------



## hoopy74

Well all think its time to go glasgow ladies will be glasgow ladies again and no men! me + mrs h unsure what to do possibly even give up altogether on treatment as it is too much of a rollercoaster and it does take over your life. think most important thing is time with each other which is what we are going to do.
so in true ronnie corbett form its good night from him(mrs h!) and goodnight from me.

Have to say it is a great support network and believe I STILL DO SOMEWHERE not sure where but i do believe!

anyways too many people to mention but i will to a few

mrs r - cmon the sellick!
sadie - great job updating site, update ours to BFP please and you will be my guardian angel!
wishing - awrabest for future
ranweli - now i can tell u thats got to be the worse user name ever! take care
wee caz - awrabest for future
whippet- u wont have any time for posting way all your little ones thrilled to bits for you, you deserve it god bless

anyone else ive missed god bless and good luck the hoopies x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrH-         got a tear in my eye don't want to say goodbye to you guys so will just say fare thee well and be good to each other. I have been where you are and maybe in time you will decide to have another go but I know for now you have had enough. It is a very hard road and does indeed consume your whole lives. I do hope and pray that just maybe you guys will get a wee surprise miracle BFP. If it will help I will certainly update you to BFP and be a guardian angel







for you both my heart is breaking for you guys as I write this.  We will have you back anytime.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. It's twins.   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

mollymittens- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 









Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- Starting Oct 2009

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee- PUPO


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lisa25- Sorry I just wanted to do a post to Mr+MrsH before I welcome you to the thread. I do hope that your are wrong about your 2ww. Have you bled hlf way through before. It could be implantation bleeding a few of us have had that. I had treatment at GRI so can't comment on GCRM but have heard only good things.  

LadyN- I didn't start to show really until about 16weeks. Everyone is different and I know it hard but am sure all is well and excessive worrying is a good sign that your hormones are good and all is well. Once the heartbeat seen there is less than a 1% chance of anything going wrong. Good luck for scan.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stars*

Thank you Sadie, the past 2 tx, i bled halfway through, the clinic i am at used to only provide you with enough prog to last 12.5 dys, so i had a total of 25 crinone gel, they have now changed i to the full 20 days but to only once a day. Last 2 tx once i stopped the gel the next day or 2 i would bleed, it appears that it has happened again, but i need to carry on with the gel regardless. 

i should hopefuly recieve the brochure this wek, then ill phone and mke an appt, i dont know what tests i will need, as for bloods hopefully i can get them at my gp or at work. 

Thank you again

Lisa xxxxxxx


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

I have not posted on here in a wee while but i was wondering if any1 could give me a little bit of info if they have been on the same tx @ GCRM. I have been told that i have to go on clexane and prednisolone. Just wondering if any1 else had done previous tx which eneded in a m/c and then done tx with these extra drugs and got a bfp and everything went well. 

Thanks

Berry xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Berry- Ihad MC and repeated failed ICSI's then last FET had clexane and aspirin. Didn't have prednisolone but think the clexane did the trick and now as you know have wee Frank. Worth a try.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks

have another day off today so pondering what to do with myself ....should really be clearing out old clothes from my wardrobe or tidying out the hall cupboard but think I may have to go shopping with my mum and aunt instead  

sadie - we've managed to get a great deal on a Mercedes B Class Sport  It looks fab & cant wait to get it, hopefully I'll have it by the end of the month  Sounds like you'd a good night out on saturday night & nice day with DH on sunday a bit of couple time is good  Enjoyed my lunch yest, all that was missing was a wee glass of sangria or cava 

lisa - hello & welcome  So sorry you're thinking this TX hasnt worked  At least you're looking ahead and planning whats next so good on you. I had two NHS ICSI's at GRI which were both BFN. We then had our 3rd attempt privately at GCRM, thankfully we got a BFP with them  I have to say that I cant speak highly enough of GCRM, they're so informative, friendly & caring and I really felt I received a much more personal approach to my TX. One of the docs at GCRM (Marco Gaudoin) has been my gynae for years so I trust him 110% & he always said "we'll get you pregnant" and he was right  Although we done ICSI we never done the egg share program. I wouldnt hesitate to give GCRM a bash, I think they are fab!!!

Lady N - come on you, get that PMA firmly back in place mrs!!!!!  I remember having all those exact feelings in the early days but honestly after the 12wk scan you'll relax a bit more. In terms of bump showing I'd say immediatley after TX I felt & looked quite bloated & didnt ever look as slim as I previously was. My tum def looked a bit 'swollen' from as early as 7wks and I was finding some top buttons difficult to do up & not as comfy. I'd say by around 10-11wks it was looking more apparent that I was preg & by 12wk scan time when I started telling people folk were saying they'd noticed I'd put on a wee bit of weight around my middle & were wondering  Good luck for Fridays's scan, it is amazing  I'm also attending the SGH for my maternity care & I got a 20wk scan because we'd had treatment & I'm also getting a 32wk one as well. You take care 

mr & mrs hoopy - I can totally undertand how you are both feeling so you are right to take some time out. I can honestly say that I'll miss you both   & will always keep you in my prayers  Hopefully you can re-evaluate things and in the future who knows whats in store....a wee miracle may happen or you may try TX again. Either way I wish you lots of love, luck & happiness, you know where we all are & I do hope you'll both be back, please do 'Keep the Faith' and just for you Mr H ......C'mon the Hoops!!!

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## Stars*

Hi Mrs R, thank you, think we are def going to see them, did you self refer? Dont think this tx failure has really sunk in yet to be honest, my clinic are saying to carry on with the gel until test date. Dh looked at their website as night and seemed ok with it, until he looked at the price, thats one of the reasons for egg sharing, just hope they let me. 

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

Lisa - Yeah we self referred. Just phoned up & asked for an initial consultation with Marco Gaudoin. I managed to get copies of all my notes from GRI so I took them along. It gave them all the info on previous 2 TX and meant I didnt need all of the initial tests repeated again.
I know its alot of money so if you were appropriate for egg sharing then good way of reducing the cost.
Good luck & keep us posted xx


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mrs R.... thank you for the spirit lifting reply! I keep looking at my 8+4 scan trying to reassure myself.... cant wait to see my wee cherub on friday. So glad they give you extra scans with tx as i was worried about this alot!
Did they offer to tell you the sex of the baby? Also.... what did they say r.e going over due date etc?

Ive been looking into aquanatal classes so hoping to start them when i hit the 16wk mark (thats the earliest you can go apparently  )

Im finding myself very bored these days. I read my mags and books and feel that some spark is missing from me.
I think baby shopping will help and i intend to buy wee things all going well on fri. 
Im going to get DH to start taking a pic of my tummy every week now so we can see our bump grow...... that'll pass all of 5minutes  

Think i might take up knitting xxx


----------



## likesabath

Hello Ladies...

I'm back!!    

Feeling much better and happier than last time I posted. Its been a bad couple of weeks since we got our BFN but we're getting there slowly but surely. 

Went to DHs parents at the weekend and had to sit them down for a serious talk. As you know DHs sister is pregnant with first child which as you can imagine is pretty tough on us, but the parents have been reassuring her that we don't feel bad (which we do) and that its all ok because eventually we'll get pregnant naturally (which we won't) and that ICSI is unnecessary. OMG!!!     They are mental!!!   So DH built himself up and managed to say what he wanted to and get his point across. He broke down uncontrollably crying that he can't father a child.     Never seen him get upset about it before, I so wanted to jump across the room to comfort him but felt that they needed to see how he feels. It had the right result anyway, they offered to help us pay for a private cycle, and they accept that we may not have a child of our own. We discussed with them what our plan is and they support us completely.

We've decided that we're going to have our 3rd and final attempt at GRI in the new year. I got the letter yesterday inviting us in whenever we're ready. But if that doesn't work we're going to pay for 1 go at GCRM then call it a day. We're not in a position to pay forever and I think it'll become obsession so after I've posted here I'm going to have a look on the adoption threads and see what they say. 

Anyway, I've been keeping an eye on things on here, even though I've not posted. Seems to be lots of pram talk!! I'm so jealous!! Hope all these bumps are keeping well. I'm just having a glass of wine watching TV - how jealous are you!! he he he!!

Mrs R - Mercedes.....you must be minted!!     Will the pram fit in it ok?? You're so lucky!! I just got a Focus a couple of months ago, really like it, so easy to park!! I've been driving into Charing Cross everyday for the new job, I started well getting the train but can't be bothered getting it home, I love driving home and being back at a reasonable time. I know not very environmentally friendly though!!   

Lady N - stop panicking!! calm down and enjoy yourself!! I think you need a hobby or something, he he he, do you work?? It sounds like your just sitting waiting for the baby to arrive and you still have ages to go!!   

Lisa - Its lovely to hear from you, I hope you're ok, I've not been to GCRM but have looked at great length on the website and I think we'd go egg share to reduce costs if we could. My 2 tx's so far I got 13 eggs then 17 eggs, and they were all injected so I feel that the problem we have doesn't lie with them, and if I can help someone else and save us some cash then I'd do it.   

Hoopy's - take care and love each other. Its easy to forget what brought you together going through all this. I think its a really brave thing to admit defeat. There's other avenues remember.... lots of love xx    

Sadie - thanks for being really supportive last week, hope you're doing ok and not too tired!!  

Anyway going to go and refill my glass!!  

Lots of love to everyone

Sarah xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hello 
I'm working today so this will be short & sweet if I can maange that 
Cant really complain as I was off Mon & Tues   
My work is a bit mad just now as there is a lot of department changes & redundancies & all us sessional tutors were meant to be having our contracts terminated .......however......I now have a new boss who I'm meeting today for 1st time & she says that the council still need the sessional tutors after all so our jobs won't be disappearing .....all a bit in limbo ....... so hopefully todays meeting will make things a bit clearer   
Tonight I'm off round to my M&D's for a big family dinner since my aunt is home, looking forward to a night off from the cooking   

How is everyone?

sarah - been thinking of you loads hunni  Thought you prob needed some time out to refocus, destress and get over all the upset   The days and weeks following a BFN are so hard going so you're doing great. I'm so pleased to read about your visit to the in-laws, good on you both, sounds like it all needed saying & I hope they pass on the events and outcomes of your visit to DH's sister so she starts behaving  That was kind of them to offer to help pay for private TX, the support etc it'll make all the difference. Its good you've got an action plan in place. Def give the GRI another shot & then try GCRM for 1 private attempt, thats exactly what we planned. Hope you get same result as us!  so you're partaking in a glass or two of vino?  whats that?  I dont even remember what it tastes like  Yeah a new mercedes but we got a great deal on it. Wish I was Minted!!!  I'm usually a VW Golf girl but couldnt get a new Golf til March next year  The deal we've got with the Merc is actually saving us £30a month compared to what I pay for my golf so god times  Boot is huge so I'll fit in all bumpers bits n bobs no bother  Are you still enjoying the new job?

Lady N - hope I helped reassure you a bit, honestly you'll be fine on Fri and the scan is soooooo amazing to see a wee head, body and legs n arms. They asked us during the 20wk scan if we wanted to know the sex of bumper but we said no  but they did give the option. I've not had any discussions as yet about the whole delivery or due date time, I'm kinda burying my head in the sand and convincing myself that the stork drops the baby off one night     Bump pics are good, I've been getting DH to do one every 4wks for me so I've got my 24wk one this weekend 

hello to all the other GG's 
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Likesabath - Yip  Ive got a job. A very stressful one so ive reduced my hours for a few weeks as finding it a bit much.
Thats gr8 you have the next steps planned out. I know only too well what its like for you at the mo... DH's brother got his 2minute gf pregnant when we were planning our wedding and knew we had treatment ahead of us.
His parents knew about our IVF wait with NHS. At 1st when our nephew was born i hated him. I sat in the hospital with the rest of the family and watched them pass the baby on and used to wish someone would drop him. I know that is awful and im not proud of it but i was so jealous and at the time taking pills for my depression.  Somedays i would go out and spend £50- £60 on our nephew then id go weeks without seeing him. A complete jeckle n hide. The wee boy is now almost 2 and is beautiful, he made me smile when i was feeling down. I take him to help him mum and dad out and we have fun together but even now im pregnant i still remember how much i resented him and it hurts. 
I would never harm anyones baby but infertility does crazy things to your head. DH's brother and gf never knew of our problems ttc. We didnt need their sympathy. At times i wanted to tell them but with it being MF DH wasnt for telling at all.

It made him feel insignificant. It was awful. It hit us like a tonne of bricks at the time, tore us apart more so with it being his young tear-away brother.

If you need someone to talk to or even just a rant then drop me a wee message..... i totally know what you will experience  

I think its lovely that your in-laws have offered to pay for a cycle. Ours are very well off and never uttered a word. I know its early days but they havent even offered to buy us baby things. Whereas my parents (who are divorced) have already planned what they are paying for i.e pram, nursery set etc. Just shows you that my in-laws dont appreciate our baby the way they should.... prob cause they have a grandson already. It's all noted...... 

Hello to everyone else.....jee i just wrote a novel! xx


----------



## Stars*

Hi likesabath, thank you for the welcome, so sorry you and dh had to go through that   . We are the same gong to pay for one go privatley, we made that decision prior to starting tx, we had the conversation last night about adoption, dh doesnt want to do it at all, so im not pushing something on him that big, so if the 4th go doesnt work we will just have to come to terms with it and move on, been trying to think of pro's of it just being the 2 of us.

Hello to everyone, hope you are all ok.

Lisa xxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sarah- That what I'm here for. So pleased you have sorted things out with your in-laws. That is really kind of them to offer to pay for treatment. When I was going through treatment I had 19 people who were all either my sister, my best friends or work colleagues who were pregnant including one who used to in my opinion rub my face in it who seemed to just get pg a drop of hat. So unfair. You are doing exactly the same as me. I used up my last frosties and then was having one more go at GCRM then quits. I could have gone on forever but it does become an obsession and completely takes over your lives. Saying that though I don't know how I would have felt come the time. Anyway what I was going to say was I hope and pray that you don't need to use their offer of money and that they will be using it to buy your pram and nursery stuff. Just wondered if you and your DH would consider donor sperm? 

LadyN- I have been their too with one of our close friends kids. Hated myself for feeling so jealous and would have times when I would avoid them like the plague and then take up flowers and gifts for her and the kids because I felt so guilty. I am going to play devils' advocate hope I don't upset you it's is not meant too. Maybe your in-laws are feeling scared to mention buying anything at moment until you have 12 week scan. The may be wee bit apprehensive incase they upset you. Am sure they will be excited just give them some time and I think it is different too for your family as I would always feel closer to my mum and dad who like your parents are divorced. Not long to go now and like MrsR says it really is amazing to see your baby jumping around.

MrsR- Have a lovely night. I will be 39yrs old on Monday and DH taking me out for Sunday lunch so looking forward to it. Car sound fab and you will have lots of space.How did meeting with new boss go?  

Lisa- My DH and I decided against adoption too . When is your official OTD?

Hi to everyone else.

Love Sadie


----------



## Stars*

Hi Sadie, OTD is 20th, so 6 more days to go then i wil know officially, my clinic make you wait 17 days. The bleeding is stopping now, will just wait and see, we aready know though, not getting our hopes up at all. How are you? 

Im just waiting on dh coming home then are off to my grans for tea, then might go to the pics t se Couples retreat.

We are trying ot keep busy, so have decided to decorate the living room so started clearing it today, not attempting to move the sofas as they are far too heavy

Lisa xxxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Just need a wee bit of advice, been on metformin for nearly two weeks, AF due any day but just feeling really down just now, my very best friend has just had a wee boy, another great friend is about to start trying for her second and here i am not knowing if i will ever be a mummy   , feeling really depressed and just not even thinking about this treatment as i dont want to get my hopes up. Its the first time we have ever had a cycle where i M NOT EVEN BOTHERED about it! Woke up this morning with just a feeling of dread    . And to make things even worse, after being a non smoker for 3 years both my dh and I have started having a wee cigarette here and there, maybe one night a week for the last month we just give in and go and get some. So I have it now in my head that thats totally ruined our chances anyway! Sorry to everyone for such a negative post, totally not like me at all. anyone else went through this??

Cars


----------



## LadyN

Cars....   dont get yourself down. A very good FF of mines got pg 2 cycles after having a BFN.
It was me who convinced her to go get the test. No way am i pg she said..... & she was.

Dont worry too much about the ciggy thing. I used to have the odd cigarette when ttc without tx. I had a few between tx's too and it done me more good than harm. It was my way of having a wee release along with a glass of wine.
Anyways, if it relaxes you then its technically doing you more good than what the stress and anxieties would.
Not that am saying smoking is good for you but if you feel its what you need then dont be too hard on yourself.
You did gr8 stopping for 3 yrs so you know you have the power to stop again. Just keep it to needs must and i'm sure you will be fine.

Sorry to hear your friends just had a baby, i know how hard it is. For years all i did was buy for other peoples babies. Its so hard. Try and look at it in a positive way i.e thats what you have coming to you. I know inside you must be in agony  

& remember its not over till the fat lady sings. Your period isnt here yet so who knows!
Chin up.... the show must go on! xxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Cars,

I think everyone on this site has felt the same as you.  It's just the stress of the unknown and I have no doubt that is what has led you and DH to have the odd puff.  Don't worry about the smoking, just do your best for it not to become a daily habit.  As an ex-smoker, I understand what you had to go through the first time to quit, so don't give it a chance to take a hold of you again.

I totally feel for you re. your best friend's baby.  It doesn't matter how much you care for someone or how happy you are for them on one level, we just want to be the one having the baby!  

Take care of yourself and don't think that you are doing anything that will affect the TX one way or the other.  When you get to ET you know you will do everything you can to make your wee embies welcome.

 Carrie D x


----------



## likesabath

HI ladies,

Thanks for replying to me, I honestly am feeling much better now and a lot calmer, think the hormones are starting to wear off.    I also got a bit of perspective this week. As you already know my DH had cancer 3 years ago and I now work for Maggie's cancer caring centres, so am surrounded by it all the time, however this week a really good friend of mine and she's also a colleague was given devastating news that she has cancer of the spine. She has 2 teenage daughters and I'm really devastated for her. It took me right back to being in that room 3 years ago and its not somewhere I ever want to be again. I'm so lucky to have such a great husband who had the strength to beat his cancer, I think maybe I'd forgotten how lucky I am. We have a great life and maybe I won't get this one thing but I'm very thankful for what I do have.     

I admit that its really hard seeing everyone around us having their families but then there are definitely pros to it too!! We had a lovely dinner tonight, and I just booked a party for DHs 30th birthday.   His sister can't come cos her baby will be here by then and she won't be able to leave it. not intentional I promise!!     

Mrs R - how did you get on at work?? I wouldn't worry too much if I were you, you've worked sooooo hard to get your bubba make sure you have the time to enjoy him/her!! you can always go back to work further down the line!!    
Thanks for your lovely message this morning, we're doing ok really. Got my letter from GRI this morning about restarting asap, think I'm going to make an appointment to go in and speak to medical staff rather than a nurse. See what they have to say!!   

Lady N - how you doing tonight?? I hope you're ok and calmed down a bit, thanks for your lovely words, its sooooo hard being near close family members who are preggers, I understand just what you mean. In my sensible head I'm really happy for SIL but then in my crazy hormonal ICSIfied head I hate her for having everything I want.    I've been keeping a low profile, and not seeing her. Bad I know but for now I think its for the best. I hate listening to her saying how ill she is and how terrible being pregnant is, and how fat she feels in her size 8 maternity clothes. I'd swap with her in a heartbeat!! The other night I was watching Sex and the City on comedy central and it was the episode where Miranda tells Charlotte she's having a baby and she reacts really badly. I thought they must have read my mind!! Its so well done!!

Cars - don't beat yourself up, simple pleasures and all that. Since I got my BFN I've been drinking a couple of glasses of wine    every night although I'm going to knock it on the head after this weekend. I've lost 1 stone 5 pounds and the way I'm going it'll all be back on before our next attempt!!   

Sadie - you're such a love!! 39?!? I hope you're going to get spoiled!! You deserve it!!    

Right I'm off......I looked on the adoption threads, they were really nice and answered my questions, seemingly in Glasgow there's a baby adoption unit that match you with babies 0-2, the only thing I'm worried about its DHs health. May not be accepted cos of that, but hopefully thats still a long way down the line. 

Lots of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## princess30

Good Morning all you lovely ladies.. 

Hope you are all very well..Thank crunchie its FRIDAY what a week its been..I'll tell u..
Just on quickly to let you know thats me offically back on the rollercoaster again..I started jabbing 2day...so hoping &   this is our last tx and we get a lovely lil   to take home at the end of this tx..new clinic new protocol...so fingers crossed!!

best of luck 2all you ladies and lots of babydust all round..........    .........  princess30 xxxxxxx


----------



## Cars

Thank you all for the positive replies, I can always count on my FF to bring me back up!! Feeling a bit better, no sign of AF, the one time you want her to arrive she never turns up! I am eager to start jabbing!!


Princess- I start jabbing hopefully in the next few days so we can be cycle buddies xx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## princess30

Car:- Hi Cars, thats fab you will be jabbing soon too...that's great we could be cycle buddies..I was   so much 4 the   to arrive she always turns up when you dont want her..but when you desperatley want her she delays..its always the same I think my stressing about AF arriving delayed her..so b4 u know it you will have yours and b jabbing!! Best of luck babe xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls sorry haven't been on for a wee whily  

Had 8 week scan today at GCRM and one wee bean located with a lovely heartbeat - was so relieved i just burst into tears    We are going back for another scan in 2 weeks cos seemingly if all ok then there is only a 1% risk of miscarrying at that stage    

Princess - Thanks so much for the lovely message and best of luck with your jabbing    

Sarah - Best of luck with whatever you decide to do - I think adoption is wonderful - my husband and his sister were both adopted and would thoroughly recommend it  

Cars - Big   for you - things can get so tough on the IF rolercoaster - yu are doing really well - we all need some way to let off steam so don't be too hard on yourself  

LadyN - How did your scan go today? Hope all was well   

Be back soon girls - missed you all  

TTFN

Emmy xx


----------



## LadyN

Ello everyone  

12 week scan went gr8 - loaded a wee pic for you all to see 
I was 11 +5 but baby is measuring 12wks im now 12 weeks, therefore today im 12 & 2 and due on the 30th April instead of 2nd May. Scan was gr8, seen baby move around - didnt look like a blob this time. It waved its arm and stamped its feet   well i did tell him to show off when i was in the shower (im convinced its a boy!)

Feeling so much more relaxed and chilled now well i was until yesterday a man ran over my wee dog on a bicycle. Luckily my wee pup is alive to tell the tale, was rather horrific and i was in such a state at the time  hope the baby didnt pick up on the trauma  

Anyways, had a chilled out night lastnight whilst giving my puppy tlc. ER vet checked him over £110 before we got seen to!!   Not good, i had planned to buy a room thermometre for the nursery with that money today..... pain killer injection and an xray £217  gutted. Turns out hes ok so thats the main thing! 
He's been getting spoiled rotten this morning, he got extra syrup in his porridge   & a rich tea biscuit dunked in DH's tea   
Was mad angry with the cyclst, the dog was on the lead in our local park and this **** came flying from no-where! He's lucky he kept cycling as i thinki i would have beat him up - seriously! 

Hope all the bumps, breaks and cycles are going well.

Love to you all.

LadyN &


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- So glad all okay. Fab pic. Told you it would be amazing. Now you better rekax girlie and enjoy being pg as I said it goes past so quickly but I didn't realise that until I lool back now ans I don't know where the time has gone. Sorry to hear about your wee puppy has an accident but am glad he is okay. Can't believe the cyclist didn't stop to see if you and puppy were okay how uncaring.  

Em- Yeh fab news about scan you must be so chuffed. Bet you still can hardly believe it. Give me goose bumps.

Princess- Hey you good luck chick will update the list.

Cars- Wee AF dance coming your way.                               . An odd ciggie won't hurt but like Carrie said try not to let it creep back up on you. 

Sarah- Glad you sound a bit better. Hope appt goes okay with medical staff I always found it better speaking to them. Sorry to hear about your friend. It must have brought it all back to you. Am sure she will be glad to have a friend who understands.  

Carrie- Hi Howz you? 

Well I feel crap tonight. Me and wee man both have a cold. Can't seem to shake off headache but lemsips helping and wee man loaded with calpol and cough medicine. Wee soul. My MIL taking him for a wee while tomorrow to let me get a rest. Some birthday I am going to have eh! 

Anyway enough of my moans.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls just a quickie to say   to Sadie 

Hope you and wee Frank are feeling better  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- Thanks very much. I am feeling wee bit better bit wee man been pretty kranky and got awful cough so haven't been out all day. Nevermind my best friend is coming up from Somerset on Thursday for a week with the kids so hopefully her mum will babysit for her and we can have a wee nightout or day in Glasgow.

Hi Hope everyone esle is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

sorry I've not been around for a wee while but i've been loaded with the cold since thurs nite and been feeling miserable with it. As a result weekend was a washout & consisted of kleenex, vicks and crap tv in bed  Hopefully over the worst of it.....typical when I'm back at work tomorrow 

sadie - sorry I missed your b'day yesterday....belated birthday wishes coming at you
 Thats crap you've not been feeling well either, murder isnt it!!! You'll need to make up for it when your friend comes up  is wee Frank still kranky with it too? 

lady n - told you that you'd be worrying for nothing & that the scan would be amazing!!! luv the pic!!!! its such a great experience isnt it! Chill out & enjoy now......plus stay away from looney cyclists in the park ....what an idiot!!! Glad the pup is ok though 

emmy - so relieved your 8wk scan went well hunni, you'll be on countdown mode for the next one now!! take things as easy as you can 

cars - sending you big hugs hunni       its a rottne time but you need that AF to show up so you can get your PMA back in place & focus on your forthcoming TX  

princess - all the best this time around!!!   

sarah - so sorry to hear about your friend, I'm sure you're gonna be a great support to her  is your DH's party going to be a surprise? where have you booked? have you made an appt to go in & speak to GRI? sometimes speaking to a doc is better, hope you can see someone soon. meting at work was good last week, new boss seems ok but I suppose time will tell. seeing her again tomorrow as we have an HMI inspection  Think i'll be working up til Xmas & then take off a few months afterwards. I'll only be doing 9hrs a week when I do go back so lots of time with little bumper 

lisa- how are you?

hello to everyone else, need to go find more tissues 
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

no personals sorry...just would like to bid farewell to all you FF's. Thanks so much for your continued support during my icsi cycles. You all certainly stopped me going too  ..

I would like to wish everyone all the very best with whatever stage you are at and hope that your dreams come true.

take care all..... xxxx


----------



## Stars*

Hi,

Just to say that got a negative today so will phone the gcrm later this week, waiting on a follow up from ninewells too will ask them again about clomid 

Love Lisa xxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lisa- So sorry about your results. I know that you knew but you always hope don't you. Good luck with GCRM.

snzk- Fare thee well honey you know we are always here if you need to rant.  

MrsR- Thanks for birthday wishes. Sorry you not been well. Frank jnr sounds like he been smoking his paps's woodbine with the cough he has and has still been cranky today. Me still feel like got cottonwool in my head but hey ho just have to get on with it. Lemsips help but you won't be allowed them you poor thing. Hope you feel better soon.

Anyway got to go make jnr his tea see if he will eat something.

Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

Happy belated birthday Sadie      im 25 in 2wks time. Boooohooooo!

Mrs R hope your feeling better. I had suspcted swine flu and got better for 4 days and then had the cold again. Nightmare!


Went for a haircut today and feeling a bit cheerier - want to go by some clothes but the cash flow isnt permitting   it doenst usually bother me to whack it on the visa but ive been so good but making big payments so i can clear it before baby is here that i would be dumb to go & ruin it.

Yet to go take the plunge by buying a little baby thing. So far ive bought bio-oil as noticed a stetch mark on my hip after wallooing palmers stretch mark cream of for 8 wks 3 times a day... NOT A HAPPY BUNNY!      
So ive invested in the greasy stuff and i hope it does the job! 
Ive bought some pregnancy mags and a book but feel somewhat distracted when reading them? 
Oh and maternity bra's. Thats it...... hmmmmmmmmmmmmm When am i going to get all maternal and go buy some bambino things?   Whats wrong with me?

ohhhhhhh SIL is seriously annoying me, she has 18mnth old baby and stole my limelight with getting pg to dh brother after weeks of being together - on the big countdown to my very big wedding. Anyway.... now that our news is out she txt me the other night and said how she was broody again. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!! can she not just let me have something to look fwd to instead of shaddowing it? Im seriously going to buy her a jobby scented candle for christmas this year!   

Complete memememeeeeeee post - sorry ladies hope your all well this vert COLD and DULL Glasgow evening!

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- You make me laugh love the jobby scented candle one need to remember that.       Don't worry about the maternal feeling thing it does come and once you start to feel baby moving it will seem more real. I didn't buy anything till I was 24weeks so you are not alone. I don't really think my maternal instincts really kicked iin until Frank was here was too scared to let myself go incase anything went wrong. So you are perfectly normal. I used Clarins stretch mark cream was expensive but so worth it. My DH bought me 1st tube of it in Debenhams then I sourced it on Ebay and got double the amount for the price of one in Debenhams. I haven't got any stretch marks but I wasn't that big and they say if you going to get them you will but no harm in trying to prevent them. I know lots of people who have used it and swore by it. 

Frank as I type is wizzing round in baby walker going round and round in circles going to make himself dizzy.    Future Jenson Button. 

Love Sadie


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

Snzk: We will miss you. Thanks for your support.

Lisa: Sorry about your bad news. Take care of yourself sweetie.

I have been working a lot so I may not be very often online at least during couple of weeks.

Good luck to those cycling soon.

Lilith


----------



## LadyN

Sadie, thanks you've put my mind at rest. I think im feeling that what im feeling is wrong & feeling bad for it  
Had a really rubbish day at work .... a colleague of mines asked me to help out doing something for another department which involved liftingm standing on top of a chauir & putting up some signs.  I replied to the email saying i was busy and catching up with some work i missed whilst being off sick.

This colleague sent my email on to my managers manager who then sent an email to my manager asking why i refused to help out.
I was so upset / angry and felt belittled. Im more than capable of pushing back and making workload decisions & shouldnt have to go and explain to my colleagues that as well as having a very valubale pregnancy i am also in discomfort with cysts and have a large fibroid as a result of my tx's.

Im so upset by this. My manager told me just to rise above it but im really annoyed about it and actually feel anxious as a result of this now.
My manager then told me that my so called colleague is not by biggest fan as ive been off so much recently... Why is she telling me this? Does she want me feel uneasy and go sick again?

 Feeling like a bit of a blacksheep - was never really "part of the team" before as im quite a quiet reserved person.

 xx


----------



## Cars

Evening all    

Feeling much better. AF arrived staurday and have been jabbing since Monday, been going ok, going back into GCRM next Monday for scan and bloods. Would be so grateful if my FF could keep their fingers crossed for me that this is my time    

Sadie, hope your feeling better    and belated happy birthday!!!

LadyN-Sorry youre having a crap time at work but just think next year, you will be away from it all when your on maternity leave!!

Lisa- Really sorry,  big hugs    

Emmypops-delightedc your scan went well, you must be over the moon xxx


Love to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyN

for you Cars   I have everything crossed for you! 

Im in two minds to call in sick tomorrow, im so pee'd off. I'm taking 10months mat leave & going back for the bare minimum of a month so i dont need to pay the money back.
I really dont want to work there anymore, fed up with it. Im seriously considering getting a nice wee job somewhere less stressful once i have the baby. I come home everyday and am so fed up its unreal.



Need to go make dinner and not hungry at all. Think its all the stress.

xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- fab you started jabbing this is it girlie good luck. 

LadyN- Some folk at work don't know when to keep their mouths shut and your boss doesn't sound too discreet to me. I would have a word with her that you didn't appreciate the comments and that it has made you feel uneasy at work as you certainly should not be made to feel guilty about being off sick no matter what the reason. That is a disgrace. You really didn't need to know that is what the girl thinks of you. You should also speak to her about the fact that it is inappropriate for you to be lifting and should anyone ask you in future you can renage as you have previously discussed this with your boss. Ask her about doing a risk assessment for work as it is compulsary for all places of work to do this for pregnant women bet she ***** herself over that one as you could sue if anything happens and you haven't had one done. See that what becomes of being a boss. Maybe I am ready to go back to work.  Hee Hee     better get my big stick out.     . Sending you a hug too as you sound down.  

Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

I have my appraisal next week so i'll be asking her to carry one out. She'll prob question why im asking for one, if she does i'll just tell her its law and my midwife has requested a copy.
Its made me feel so uneasy... I personally dont gel well with this colleague of mines anyway so i couldnt really give a monkeys what she thinks but for my boss to tell me that? Im now led to believe im being spoke about and thats the last thing i need especially when this person has a different boss from me....

Ive only been back 2weeks having been off for 8weeks so i really dont want to go sick again.... will see how things go. I just go in, do my job and then come home. I really cant be doing with this hassle. Im not going to speak one word tomorrow, unless im spoken to. 

Thought my boss & i were close too..... just shows you, after years of working together it seems im wrong. xx


----------



## Liberty71

Hi Glasgow Ladies,

I'm just starting my 2nd IVF, this time with GCRM. They are down-regulating me for 3 months with Prostap, because i have endo. Is anyone else in this boat? Am i in the right chat area for just starting a new cycle?

Best of luck to everyone here    

Joyce xxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

I know I said farewell the other day but just wanted to let you know about our review which was today. Firstly, we went and did some me shopping...then to Piccolo Mondo for lunch. Was so scrummy !!!!

Anyway, Marco didn't back up anything that Pat told us. No mention of donor anything. He said there is no known reason as to why implantation failed and if we went for another cycle, he would consider daily injections during the 2ww to support implantation, he also said he would still use Menopur and wouldn't change to gonal F as Pat suggested. Left feeling upbeat and happy to have received answers to most of our questions.  He actually explained what Menopur was....do any of you know? I won't post what it is inase some of you are stimming....lol

So, our plan, we have to pay off the debt for the last 2 cycles so first and foremost that is our aim. Enjoy our break to Aviemore in November, have a gr8 40th and then relax over christmas. We will then reconsider a final final ICSI June/July next year. 

Welcome Liberty71 - you are in the right place, I'm not having tx myself but there are other FF on here who will be in the same situation as you...Good luck  

LadyN - hope you are less stressed today. Kate is right, your employer should have done your risk assessment by now. Try not to let the attitude of the others to get to you... 

Cars - hope your jabbing is going okay...good luck for your scan next week. 

Lilith - thanks  2 for your support.

hi to everyone i've missed......

anyway, that's me this time. I'll pop on now and then to see how you are all doing.

take care...


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks

Can you believe I still have this soddin' cold lingering  Feel alot better than I did at the weekend but thats over a week I've been sniffy & fuzzy headed  Hope it b*ggars off soon!!!! Was at the docs this morn as well.....I've developed Rosacea on my face (seems to be common in pregnancy! ) Its red, itchy dry pathes on my cheeks. Oh the joys, just need to grin & bear it as I wouldnt swap being preggers for anything 
On a cheerier note I've booked a hair appt for tomorrow to get highlights, cut & blow dry  
Not too much else planned for weekend.....strictly & Xfactor 

Snzk - glad you were happy with the review. Do reveal what Marco told you about good old menopur  Its good he's got a plan in place going forward for you  I like your idea of doing a bit of repaying & saving as well as some much needed time out. Your break away, your big birthday plus Xmas will keep you going & take your mind off things a bit & who knows what 2010 has in store. We had a break of almost 10mths before doing our last tx. I hope you'll pop in now & then for the odd wee catch up mrs as we'll miss you otherwise

Liberty - hello & welcome. I too suffer with dreaded endo  for my first 2 TX's at GRI I done a 1mth down reg but for my 3tx at GCRM Marco recommeneded I down reg for almost 4mths. He put me onto a drug called Zoladex (very similar to prostap) for 3mths followed by a 1mth jab of prostap before starting TX. I'm pleased to say our 3rd TXat GCRM was a success and I'm now 25wks preg  I actually enjoyed being on the zoladex/prostap......no endo pain & heavy AF (and for some people no AF at all!!). I only had a few manageable sideffects which were the odd headache, a few hot flushes and some insomnia but it beats endo pain any day & helped me achieve my BFP. Def give it a try, its worth a shot & good luck!!! 

lady n - what a carry on with your work, last thing you need right now. You & that precious cargo have got to be no.1 priority!!!! Dont you be stressing about this or doing any work that could jeopardise your pregnancy 

cars - thats great that yor back jabbing again  How is it going? Hope you're feeling ok??  Sending you an abundance of good luck & PMA       

lisa - hope you're doing ok  have you got dates for your review appt yet? 

sarah - hope your ok & not working too hard!!!

hello to everyone else & have a great weekend folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## snzk

hey ladies..

well, at the request of Mrs R....here is the lowdown on Menopur.

meno (menopausal) p (purified)  ur (urine)....      yes, that's right, it is the purified urine of menopausal women whch has then been crystalised.  

mrs R - soz to hear you are still suffering from the cold. Hope your pampering tomorrow makes you feel a bit better.

I'm heading home from work early so catch up later...I keep saying goodbye but will pop on now and then for a catch up.

take care. xxx


----------



## Mrs R

the wee wee's of a menopausal wumman.........luv it!!!!!!

Oh the things we do eh


----------



## LadyN

yuck yuck yuck! thats bowfin!  

I had to go buy maternity tops tonight. Was pulling top down all day and it was creeping up.... got some comfy joggies too. need to go get some work trousers and some more tops this weekend. I can officially say the bump is noticible my fan dan boss noticed it today and said "oh look at your wee bump" I was in two minds to say "look at your gut ya big horror" cause im still angry with her for what she said to me. I think shes jealous of my pregnancy despite knowing about the tx as today she said how she's going through the menopause. I feel sorry for her, but then thats my nature.

My boob is agony tonight, its so sore i need to hold it 

Hope your all well xxxx


----------



## snzk

evening ladies....

i just had to reply to you Lady N.... thanks for making me laugh tonight. I laughed about the 'jobby' candle but the 'look at your gut ya big horror' is much funnier.  don't feel sorry for her, she doesn't deserve your sympathy.
At least you know if you had Menopur it wasn't her pee .....haha...  

i'm all alone tonight so just surfing for a bit. 

take care all. xxxxx


----------



## LadyN

hey snzk - glad i gave you a wee laugh  
I do have a way with words.
Ive ate half a box of cheesey pasta & 2 packets of cheesey wotsists 2nyt & oh lord the wind farm is in full flow!
DH is looking at me in sheer disgust & im still letting off     awh well thats what he gets for drinking magners when ive got a rubbishy glass of apple juice  

I could sooooooo go a glass of red wine.I dont miss drinking at all but i feel like i need some red wine  


I'm so bored this evening! Think i'll turn in soon. 
Im 13wks preg tomorrow.... its dragging in.   xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Anyone been on 5mg of folic acid before, dont know if its because i take them all at once with metrformin but feeling very nauseous afterwards and appetite is not great! 

On a lighter bote, went to see the new pixar animation "up with DH last night, what a laugh, would advise everyone to see it, its 3d as well, fab!!

Hope everyone is having a great weekend xxx

Love to everyone  xxxx

Car   s


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- I know folk wjo have been on it. Take it with something to eat and you may not get so many side effects.

Just a quick nip on wee man not well today but sleepeomg so nipped on. Maybe catch up later.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Sadie how is Frank keeping now?

Sorry I have not been around much Margaret has had a terrible cold for past week which progressed to tonsillitis and conjunctivitis yesterday. She a poor wee mite really struggling to keep her temp out of the sky high range. Heres hoping the antibitiocs kick in today.

Hope everyone doing ok

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

monday morning already , weekends whizz by....blink & they're gone 

hope you all had a nice relaxing time 

Mine consisted of a hair doo on saturday afternoon, too much housework & ironing but on the plus side lots of cheesy tv  my cold has finally gone & the Rosacea rash thing on my face is much improved so I'm almost back to my best  Got a busy week ahead, loads of wee errands to do today. Tomorrow I'm seeing my mum for lunch & shopping. Wed I'm working followed by the football. Thurs working followed by meal out with DH's family. Friday I'm catching up with old work colleagues, Saturday we need to actually order nursery furniture & then we're off to the football......wooosh its all go  It'll be the weekend before I know it  Somewhere in there I might also need to go collect my new car as well  No rest for the wicked    

whippet - popped u a post on other thread, sending little M big hugs  

sadie - awww whats up with little Frank? hope he'll be back to his cheery wee self soon.When have you got your friend up from down south?


cars - never been on tha combo of drugs so cant help, hope you get it sorted soon, ring clinic for advice

ladyn - have you got cheese cravings??  like your attempt at pretend magners....apple juice jst doesnt quite do it though does it  I need to buy some new winter clothes especially jumpers as mine are all riding up too & its annoying having to pull them down over bump, i feel a spending spree coming on 

how is everyone else you're all a tad quiet 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Mrs R- you do have a busy week ahead!! Must be so exciting getting the nursery furniture! 

Whippet- Hope Margaret is a wee bit better xx

Sadie, thanks for that, think its a mixture of everything that is making feel nauseous,

Well, had scan today and everything is going great, loads of follicles aroubnd 12-19 mm and still growing! Going back wednesday for another scan and bloods and then they reckon egg collection is Friday     , cant believe how quick its gone!!      that we get lots of eggs for our recipient as well xx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mrs R - not actual cheese but cheesey pasta, wotsits & dorito's - sooo convinced im having a boy. Will find out on the 11th Dec (if i dont keep changing my mind lol!)

Cars - fantastic news hun! Hope your planning lots of rest after EC & cancelling your trick or treating  

Sadie - hope the wee fella is better

Luv to anyone ive missed - hope your all grand this dark and cold evening xx


----------



## Lilith

Cars: It sounds great. Let's hope they keep growing and growing and growing!!!


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone  

Not been on for a while. Our spare room has been the store room for last few weeks. Instead of moving house and losing the plot completely   decided to go for loft conversion. Now just have to decorate and carpet it. Computer was tucked away under old records, photos etc. Plan is that the old spare room will be the nursery and when outlaws come to stay, they will be banished to the loft to sleep! Wonder if MIL has read Flowers in the Attic  

ladyn - hope you and bump are doing well. Are you excited about finding out flavours in December? Are you having a private scan? xx

cars - how did you get on today? Praying so hard this is the one for you, honey.      for ec on Friday xx

mrs r - are you feeling better? Have you bought many cute things? We put deposit down on the pram on Sunday. Apart from that, nothing else xx

whippet - how's Margaret and your twinnie bumps? xx

sadie - is wee Frank better? I bought Clarins stretch mark cream after reading good reviews. Hope it works. Bit pricey but so far so good xx

lorr - you had me in stitches with the menopur info   Brilliant! Good to see you're still posting. Hope you and dp are recovering   xx

lilith - what's happening with you? xx

Love to everyone else xx


We had detailed scan yesterday. Truly amazing. Even saw its wee face. All systems appear healthy so very grateful. Consultant has advised continuing clexane til 36 weeks. Back to see him in 4. Was a good day.


mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Appointment went great today, i have the most follicles i have ever had!! 18 on left and 16 on right but some of those are wee ones!! so looking good for friday morning, need to be there for 7.30, excited and nervous all at once!!

Mrs Mac- Thank you  Must be amazing to see your little ones wee face, delighted everything is going to plan xx

Lilith-How are u coming along with your treatment??

lady N- definately cancelling the trick or treat!! feet up and chilling out this weekend, thats whats on the cards!!

Love to everyone xx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Cars- Fantastic news re follies. Sounds very promising. Think the rest will do you good. Good luck for Friday.

MrsMac- The detailed scan is so fab isn't it and very reassuring. Makes you realise what a miracle all this is. Glad you got the cream it really is very good. Wee man alot better hence reason am online not had good week last week and I had cold too which didn't help. Don't think clocks changing at weekend helped him either. Go back to work on Monday. Felt quite teary today at thought of leaving wee man and that our special time has gone so quickly. But at same time feel need to go back or I might never go back and am afraid we need my money too much. We are in middle of loft conversion too but yours sound further along than mine. Our house is like a bomb site just now too. Have told DH it better be finished before Christmas.

LadyN- Thanks for asking about Frank. He much better. How are you? Hows work been?

MrsR- Wee Frank has had cold really bad cough teething and clocks changing all in one week he been a wee soul. But is much better now. My friend has been up since last Thurs but because wee man not been great I have only seen her twice. We did manage to go to Glasgow for the day and granny watched wee man for me. I love him dearly but was nice to get a break because he had been really unwell. House in a uproat too with loft conversion but hey ho will be worth it in the end. Sound like your in for a busy week.

Whippet- Frank is much better. How's Margaret? How you keeping must be tiring for you.

Joyce- Welcome to the thread. You are on right thread for chat. Hope you time goes quickly. Some of the girls have had same as you. Will add you to the list.

Well am going for snooze on couch.

Hi to everyone I have missed.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. It's twins.   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

mollymittens- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 









Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- EC 30/10/09

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Cars: It sounds great. Good luck on Friday!!!!

Thanks to the nice ladies who have asked about me. The plan to have treatment in Mexico is going ahead. However, I am a little bit confuse as my DH and I are trying to decide whether we go back to Mexico (for ever) or whether we move to USA or Canada. I want something different from my DH so life is a little bit difficult. I want to go back to Mexico as my dad has cancer. DH wants to go to USA as he has a job offer. Sometimes I think I should not have treatment in December until we are not totally sure whether we will end up in the same place.

I still read you lots but somehow I prefer to be quiet at this point as my brain cannot think preperly.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## princess30

Hi girlies.. 

Hope you are all going great..

I have EC 2moro so please send wish me luck & sticky vibes...I will update you all on how it goes..

takecare
princess30 xxx


----------



## snzk

princess 30 - gd luck for tomorrow... 

catch up with everyone over the weekend.

take care. .xx


----------



## Liberty71

Hi All

Sorry not checked posts for a few days, but very pleased to see some helpful and friendly feedback to my post about down regging with Prostap at GCRM. Thanks Sadie and Mrs R and others who replied. 

I've been very very emotional and quite weak physically. Lots of afternoon napping going on here i can tell you. No headaches so far, now 10 days into it, so hopeful that i wont get any. 

Anyone else down regging at the moment on a longer term programme (3 months)?

Best wishes to everyone    

Joyce xxx


----------



## Liberty71

princess30 - good luck for tomorrow xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lilith- Sounds like some hard decisions for you. Hope you two can figure it out.  

cars- Good luck for tomorrow. Lets us know how things go.

Princess- Good luck to you too. Sticky vibes coming your way.       

Liberty- Sounds like just how I feel most days with my premature menopause. Hope your next 10weeks go past quickly.

Love Sadie


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all well   
Sadie - Hope Frank is getting back to his normal self now - he (and you) have had a tough time of it  

Liberty - Nice to "meet " you - best of luck with the downregging  

Princess30 - Wished u luck on other board but will do it again just to make sure   

Lilith   sounds like you guys have a lot of talking to do  

CARS - Good luck for tomoro - great crop of follies you have there  

MrsMac - Great news on the scan - it must have been so wonderful to see your little bean again  

Mrs R - Take it easy in the new car missus  

LadyN - You've been a bit quiet - hope all is ok  

Whippet, SNZK and anyone else i have missed  

Well I have my 10 week scan tomoro (don't know why my ticker is lagging behind   ) so am feeling rather nervous again    I have still been feelin really nauseous so there is defo something happening in there- just   it is growing at the correct rate  

Scan is at three so will let you know in the evening how i got on  

Looking forward to tomoro as Emily has a halloween party at nursery in the morning so that will keep my mind off the scan  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Em- Frank is much better thanks. Yip one thing after another and back to work for me on Monday. Good luck for scan and sure all will be just fine.

Love Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Big day for this wee thread!!


Emmy - look forward to hearing all about your scan. That'll be another milestone xx

Princess 30 -      for ec today xx

Cars -      for ec.   lots of lovely eggs for you and donor xx

Liberty - Hi and welcome   Can't offer any advice about longer term downregging but want to wish you lots of luck in your fertility journey xx

Lilith - some big decisions to make. Sending   xx

Sadie - detailed scan def a miracle. To think that only a few short months ago, 4 cells were transferred. Now a growing bundle of joy who recognises our voices! Truly a blessing. I can't believe your maternity leave is coming to an end but needs must eh? Will be thinking about you on Monday   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## Cars

hey everyone,

21 eggs today     delighted for us and recipient!! Went good but they are worried i will develop ohss more severly this time so i am may not have et on Monday, will get a call tommorow to see how many fertilised out of our 10 and then getting scanned monday tp see if i can go ahead with et.       it will go ahead!

Princess- How did you get on??

Cars xxx


----------



## mrsmac

Wow Cars, that's an amazing amount of eggs. Sending lots of     to the lab. Hope you're taking it easy tonight xx


Princess - how did you get on?   xx


mrsmac
x


----------



## Carrie D

Just a quickie to wish Cars' embies lots of love and luck over the weekend.  I hope you get the chance to do ET on Monday.

Carrie D x


----------



## Lilith

Hi,

Thanks for your support.

Cars: It sounds amazing!!!! Good luck on Monday.

Hope Princess is ok.

Nice to hear that Frank is much better.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## emmypops

Hi Ladies 

Car - Wow thats a lot of eggies - hope you r not feeling too rough  

Scan went well - bean has grown to 35mm which is 10w1d so EDD brought fwd 2 days to 27 May - it was waving and kicking its legs so all looking great - maybe i can relax a wee bit now  

Next scan is our NHS one in 2.5 weeks - can't wait  

Hope you all have a wonderful weekend 

Happy Halloween   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo

Cars honey- that's brilliant!  Hope you're feeling better this morning honey.  
Women like you are so special and amazing to give those like me the chance of motherhood.

Big big hugs x x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- Great wee clutch of eggies you are such a special person to have given another couple the chance to have a baby. I know how it feels to receive such a gift. Just hope you get the chance to have ET but if not then I am testament to FET's they do work and better than you being unwell. Keep us posted.

mini minx- Where are you moving to and for how long?

lilith- Thanx v much. You such a kind person.

princess- How's you?

Em- So glad scan went well you must be so chuffed. Try to relax a bit now all looking great.

Finally worked out a way to post pics from my new camera. have changed my profile pic and added wee Franks new scary Halloween photo. Although he v cute not v scary. 

Well last day with wee Frank before I go back to work. I am sure it will be fine but I know I will miss him. Have told folk if he does things like crawls or says words when I am not there don't txt or tell me at work wait till I come home or find out for myself. Don't want to miss anything but financially I need to go back to work so that just way it is. You know I just love him so much I just hope and pray that all my FF who are still waiting on their miracle get to experience this one day. My heart goes out to you all. 

Sending you all lots of                           


Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

hey  

What a rotten glasgow day  was woke up at 2am then 5am to pee   still got my heat rash thing going on at bed time and when i wake up.... its franticly itchy and i slap calamine lotion on - had it a whole week now  has anyone else had this?
its not drug related as i dont take any at all. Apart from the itch im delighted to be in the 2nd trimester!
Went for a lovely chinese lastnight and looked pregnant in my new top  Made my night more than the 3course meal 

Sadie my luv good luck for your 1st day back at work tomorrow. Think about the things you can give him by working and not the things you'll miss. 

Cars - hope your on the mend huni. I'd love to be able to give a couple eggs, its something i would seriously consider in the future hoping i still have ovaries after 3cysts and a fibroid to deal with 1st.
    

emmypops - my next nhs scan is 11th dec... drags in eh? the 12 wk scan is amazing - it makes it all proper and real....
I cant afford to have a private one done... just hoping nhs tell us the sex although DH & i cant make up our minds whether we want to know or not!!  

Love to everyone else - im off for some brekkie  xxxx

Lady N &  xxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Thank you all for your good wishes, Marco rang yesterday and i was feeling much better so they are going to scan me Monday and hopefully will go ahead with the transfer, Chris(embryologist) also rang and i have five fab embryos so please god monday they have stayed strong so i might get to freeze some.

Sadie-Wee frank is gorgeous!! Hope your first day back at work is ok    

Lady N- My experience of giving eggs has been fantastic, i genuienly feel great for helping another couple accomplish their dream and would reccommend sharing to everyone!!!! Its something I am going to continue to do over the next few years even if i have my own baby i will still donate eggs.

Mini Minx- Thank you xx

Carrie D- How have u een keeping

Love to everyone on this very wet afternoon !


----------



## Betty-Boo

Am off to the Falklands for 6 months so have had to cancel all my txing ...    then have been drafted back to Plymouth (joys of being in the Armed Forces!!!) 
Need to contact GCRM as would still like to cycle with them - they've been so good to me and I know that the clinic in Plymouth do not have a donor egg program.  Fingers crossed they'll still let me!!!

Big hugs to you all and wish you all the very best x x x (will still pop on and keep in touch) 
x x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r not feeling too soggy    on this fine Sunday afternoon  

LadyN - I have the itchy thing going on big style and have been slapping on the calamine too - its mainly on my tummy - its sooooooo unbearably itchy sometimes and I just can't help scratching it    Which hosp is your scan at - I know that the SGH will tell you the sex if they can see clearly - but  some other hosps don't  

Mini Minx - Didn't realise you were in he armed forces - hope you manage to get something sorted for your return  

Cars - Well done on the 5 embies and good luck for Monday - not long til your PUPO    

Sadie - Wee Frank looks gorgeous in his skeleton suit   Good luck for work tomoro - how many days are you doing?

Nothing much happening here today - am so tired and nauseous - probably cos was out too late last night - didn't get to bed til 12.30 which was about 3 hours later than usual    My sister is in an amateur dramatics company and they were doing "MY FAIR LADY" - it was very good  

Ah well - better head off to the kitchen and try to concoct something for dinner  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

hope everyone is doing okay....

So, I have a question... last cycle ended with AF appearing on the 25th September... AF hasn't been seen since. I was back to my  normal clockwork cycle between 1st and 2nd tx's but not after 2nd Tx...

any suggestions?


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone  

wow I've not been on for a wee while been soooooo busy with work, football, family visiting etc so its all been hectic, roll on this weekend for a quiet one. 
Everything is still going really well with me & little Bumper is kicking the hell outta me   
Finding now that if I'm out & about I'm getting backache if I've walked about for more than an hour or so......not good for shopping trips.....having to have wee seats with the pensioners     
We done our big Mamas & Papas shop on fri nite....eeeek at the bill but needs must 
I also collected my new car last Fri so I've been Penelope Pitstopping about the place   
Got the midwife next Thurs for my 28wk appt  
Not much else to report from me..........how is everyone 

snzk - not sure whats going on with your AF hunni, I have heard of it being AWOL for some folk after TX, could u ring clinic for advice? Hope you're doing ok 

emmy - so glad your scan went well, its such a huge relief isnt it after a scan to know all is well. I've not had a heat rash but I have got that Rosacea thing on my face from time to time which flares up if I get too hot. Poss TMI....but I do rememeber a few wks ago having really itchy......(  o  )(  o  )  how did DD's halloween party go, what did she dress up as? 

mini minx - hadnt realised you were in the armed forces....you brave girl. so sorry that TX has been postponed, remember good things come to those who wait  I'm sure GCRM will understand . When do you leave?

cars - you've done bloomin' brilliant so far  good on you & I'm sure your recepient will be over the moon as well. How did you get on yest? Hope ET was able to go ahead  update us when you can 

lady n - the night time loo trips eh  it gets better once uterus moves up a bit  sorry you've got that itchy rash hunni, keep going with the calomine lotion. Congarts on being in 2nd trimester!!!  I'm almost reaching the 3rd trimester  bet you cant wait for next scan on dec 11th, my 32wk scn is on dec 9th so big week that week for us both eh!!!

sadie - i luv Frank's skeleton picture...so cute!! He's really coming on isnt he! How is it being back at work? bet you were glad to get yesterday over with & get home to him again. How many hours are you working?

princess - how ahve things gone hunni?     

joyce - hope the down regging is still going ok. when are you next back for another appt?

lilith - hope you & DH can come to an agreement about the future, tough decisions hunni 

mrs mac - so please the scan went well, its truly amazing isnt it! wish I could get scanned every week!!  you getting movement yet? congrats on paying deposit for pram, what did you opt for? we done our huge mamas and papas shop on fri nite....literally spent a fortune but got all the furniture, soft furnishings, grobags, baby bath, monitor, sterliser etc etc so it was a very enjoyable trip & something I often dreamed about doing but never thought it'd be a reality. How is teh conversion going? My DH is off 3rd week in nov to get the nursery all decorated etc

hoopies - if you still read...I'm missing you both tons 

sarah - hope you're doing ok mrs 

ranweli - how you keeping? whats all happening with you & bump?

hello to everyone else I've not mentioned 

well ciao for now ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## Cars

hey everyone,

just a quickie, two lovely embryos tucked up in their mummys tummy, went really well, feeling great, bedrest today and then back to work tommorow,       its third time lucky!

Cars xx


----------



## berry55

Cars congratulations on being PUPO! 

Just a quick qn for all u GCRM girls please. How long does GCRM keep u on the prostesterone?? I was only givin 12 crinone sticks..... thats not even enough for the 2ww... should i phone them?? 

thanks xxxxx


----------



## Cars

hey berry,

thats all i got for all my cycles with them, give them a ring though, they are there till 7 tonight x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Brilliant news cars

Berry - best bet is to give them a ring honey x x 

I did ring them this morning to find out where I was on waiting list - now 31!!  Have deferred as I'm off to the Falklands - they've said to ring them when I'm back (prob august 2010) and they'll put me to the top of the list as I'd probably have come to the top before then.... also they are happy to treat me even though I'll be back in Plymouth which is brilliant news!!!  (Plymouth clinic doesn't to DE program as far as I know) ... so am feeling a lot more positive about things.

Big hugs to you all          

Mini x x


----------



## LadyN

Evening - what do you make of wayne rooney playing tonight when poor colleen is just home with the baby? Shocking me thinks!!

Emmy - yip im at the southern general. I keep changing my mind ... argh! This itching is annoying me big time! I only get it in the morning and at night. Im on my 2nd lot of calamine lotion... Surely this cant go on? It looks a bit red and like a heat rash but dies down and is un-noticable? Its not fun at all.
Im going to mention it to the midwife on Monday and see if theres anything wrong with me.... thats a week and a half ive had it now. Still on shins and thighs.... im so fed up with bland baths! I wana use my lush bday goodies!! 

Mrs R - yip such a big week for us both to look forward to!

Sadie - i hope your getting on well being back at work luvvy 

Cars - PUPO  Fantastic! Hope your keeping those feet up and have a skivvy on hand to help you out!

Berry - i would check for peace of mind but i was told to start them the evening after ET and to take them for 12 days meaning on my OTD i ran out. 

Hope everyone else is well 
xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- Congrats on being PUPO. Will udate the list for you.       rest up.

LadyN- Got on okay thanks. Missed the wee man and had a wee wobbly moment saying goodbye to him but wouldn't be human if I didn't. Anyway work was just about the same will just take me a few week to settle back in. You can get a thing called Cholestasis in pregnancy that can cause itching and is to do with the liver. But it can also be caused with just an increase in blood supply to the skin during pregancy. Either way get it checked with midwife. Also be careful with lush products as some aromatherapy stuff not proven to be safe for use during pregnancy. Sorry don't mean to worry you. Just be safe.

mini- Fab news about GCRM they sound like they really want to make it easy for you. Good luck going to Falklands. Keep in touch with us though.

MrsR- He so cute isn't he than again I am his mummy. I do 12hrs shifts so he in bed by time I get home. Still it means I have more days off with him. Sounds like your body telling you time to slow down my love. Take it easy.

Em- He just so cute in that suit. He had such fun at his party. Am back full time. DH in building trade and not much work at MO so needs must. I would have been able to stay off till January if things weren't getting a bit tight financially. I am also the main wage earner and need to think about my pension down the line. Anyway wee man had great fun at his grans.

Just wanted to say thanks for the good wishes from everyone. It wasn't as bad as I thought it would be.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. It's twins.   

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

mollymittens- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 









Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- EC 30/10/09 ET Officially PUPO  

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM Starting Oct 2009

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM


----------



## Mrs R

working today til 6pm ......what a depressing thought 
I had the most bizarre dream last night involving ex work colleagues, a chinese restaurant within a football stadium, an infestation of wasps and american style cast iron fire escapes              
Am I losing the plot?? 

sadie - glad your work is going ok, I'm sure you'll make up for not seeing Frank on your days off 

ladyn - def mention the itching to MW when you see her

miniminx - thats good that GCRM are being so understanding, roll on Aug 2010 for you 

berry - I was given 12dys supply as well from GCRM so I had none left the morning of OTD, this sounds about right but ring them if you're concerned.

Cars - so glad ET went ahead  Fab news that the embies are onboard, hope they're feeling sticky   Make sure you take things easy even if you're back at work  Good luck for the 2ww & OTD   

better go my lovlies 
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Quickie girls to say scan yesterday shows 1 baby has sadly not made it. Relieved 1 still fighting on but obviously upset will be back in a few days when I get my head around this a bit better.

whippet x


----------



## snzk

hi girls,

Whippet....so sorry to hear your news.... sending you lots of     and   your little fighter keeps fighting on.... 

catch up later...xxx


----------



## LadyN

for you whippet. So sad. I hope &   that you'r little soldier in there marches on and grows strong.
What did they date you as on the scan?

xxx


----------



## princess30

G'Day Girlies..how are we all? - hope everyone is well..

Had ET on Monday 2 lovely embies on board Josh & Jess 1x8cell 1x7cell (3day transfer) all going well - trying not2 over analyse everything as you girls know the 2ww drives you       OTD Friday 13th....woohoo spooky I am mega supercious but believe this weill be good date this time...gotta keep up a positive PMA      

Love
princess30 xxx


----------



## princess30

whippet:     so sorry2 hear your sad news...I am thinking of you...take care xxx


----------



## LadyN

Princess      PUPO     

Friday the 13th will be a good day for you. Keep yourself warm but not too warm & enjoy the experience.

Whippet - i hope your ok huni. Stay strong for the little one that you have been blessed with 

Sounds like Bagdad outside with all the fireworks! Maniacs have made the street all smokey!!
xx


----------



## Cars

Whippet-I am so sorry


----------



## Mrs R

hey Girlies....its Friday  = Nearly the weekend 

I'm so looking forward to a nice quiet weekend spending quality time with my DH, we've been so busy of late that'll it'll be nice to just chill out together and do nothing 
Today I'm out for lunch with my mum and dad and then going food shopping with them to Asda.  
My Dad had one of his prostate cancer check up's during the week & he is doing so good, his PSA level is still decreasing & he is responding well to the drugs so good news on that front!!Bless him he still comes food shopping so he can push the heavy loaded trolley for me 

whats everyone up to this weekend then? 

whippet -   sent you a message on the other thread 

princess - so glad ET went well & sounds like 2 gr8 embies are back onboard  good luck for OTD, 13th is only unlucky for some but not for you     

where is everyone else?

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

Hiya Ladies,

Still lurking  

Waited for AF for nearly 8 weeks and thought we were getting started last month, just to be told that there was no availability at GRI    So now have to wait until AF appears again.  Worried that this means not starting until after Crimbo.  Just want to get on with it now - its been over a year since our first cycle  

Whippet - so sorry, hun. I'm sure your other wee one is a fighter.

Suzi
xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hey suzi - totally know how your feeling! same thing happened with me when i was due to start - no space. Was so build up for doing it and then total deflation!!

Then after my BFN i was sent a letter saying when to try again so AF comes and i ring the clinic to be told they are closed for maintenence.

I know these things are beyond the staffs control and are unavoidable, its just so upsetting when you get a set back like that.
A positive way to look at it is you can drink and enjoy christmas and be ready for it when it comes - new year, new baby 

Keep your chin up huni - i know the waiting game is hard! 
p.s if you think this is hard, wait till you get to the 2ww (soooooo sloooooooooowwwww   )
p.ps dont lurk, get chatting, its a great way to pass the time - beleive me! xxxx

xx


----------



## sunni1

Hi Suzi & LadyN...Im usually just a 'lurker' on this site!  The same happened to me at GRI, when I phoned when my AF appeared - they had no spaces left!!!Makes you wonder. However been for my injection on 29th oct & hopefully back on 19th for injection training.Fingers crossed! Its an anxious time enough...then to be told there's no spaces left for you 
Good luck
xxx


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been away for so long, just needed a little break away and to get our heads round another BFN. It never gets any easier and although I'm so happy for you all, there's just so much baby talk I was getting upset looking on    . Anyway, feel in a much better place now.   

We're sticking with our plan, no more tx till next year, we're going to have a nice Christmas and spend some much needed quality time together. We also need to build up our savings again as all the acupuncture cost a fortune.   

Still thinking about adoption, I'm really up for it but think DH still needs more time to think it over. We're having some counselling together starting this week, bit of a scary thought but think we need to be on the same page, and this isn't the direction we thought our marriage would go.   

I've been off work all week with a Kidney infection, so painful....started with a bad tummy last weekend then just kept getting worse and worse. The doctor thinks that I got a small bout of food poisoning but because my body's still adjusting after the tx it just knocked me off my feet. Feeling much better today though so back to work monday.   

Anyway, I was sorry to hear Whippets news, you poor thing,     I hope you're not too down, you need to be strong for your other little one, and I know she won't mind me saying but Mrs R had the same thing.

SBB - hope works not too bad, I'm sure once you're back into it, it'll be like you've never been away!!   

Mrs R - how are you doing my dear?? Hope you're well x   

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok xxx    

Lots of love

Sarah xx


----------



## jend (jenny)

HI ALL AFTER NOT BEING ON FOR 10MTH I THOUGHT I POP IN  and say hi and see how ev1 is doing 
planning to go bac for 3rd go of icsi nxt april  think im ready its now or never ...lol 
every1 sorted for xmas .....lol
well love to all you lot  xx


----------



## Mrs R

hiya folks

had my nice relaxing weekend doing nothing very much  It was great, too much cheesy tv though 
off today & tomorrow but OMG its freezing & foggy outside so I'm hibernating 

jend - good to see you posting, hopefully it'll be 3rd time lucky for you 

sarah - hello you  Hunni I'd hate if I've upset you at any point with any baby chat  I always try n think about what I'm posting cos I'm so aware and remember so well that there are others waiting for their miracle. Hope you & Dh are ok and I'm glad you've taken some time out & feel bit better about things. Sorry to read you caught a kidney infection, I can sympathise with you as I had tons of them cos of all my endo probs in kidney & on ureter, not nice at all  dont you be working too hard when you go back today!!!

sunni - hello, good luck for your upcoming TX 

suzi - what a bummer about the delay  hopefully next AF will be here before you know it & you'll be on the road again before Xmas  

whippet - you ok luv? 

princess - hope the 2ww isnt driving you too  

luv to all

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

*LadyN *  - thanks for the pep talk and your kind words of encouragement! I am in much need of that these days  DH and I took some time away from TX after our BFN last September and have finally gotten to the point where we feel we're ready to go again. Just so frustrating that we couldn't get started in October! Oh well, at least I can maybe treat myself to a glass of champagne - it's my 30th on Friday  Hope you are keeping well, hun. When will you get your next scan and will you find out the "flavour"?  

*Sunni1 *  - hiya, well done for coming out of the lurking closet  Good to hear that you're on the TX train now. You must be counting down until next week for the injections to start. I take it you're on the long protocol? Is this your first cycle? I'll be taking LadyN's advice and making a point of 'chatting' with everyone else on here from now on. I've been pretty much AWOL since September '08.

*Sarah *  - welcome back, sweetie. So sorry to hear that things have been so difficult for you recently. I know what you mean and can only sympathise. It can be really hard when it seems that you are surrounded by BFPs and you feel like it's never going to be you but stay positive    Sounds like a good plan to have a great festive period, enjoy yourself and relax before tackling TX again. Hope that the kidney infection clears up really soon and that you're back to feeling 100%.

*Jenny *  - hi there! Nice to hear from you. Hope you've been well. Best of luck with the TX in April - 3rd time lucky!!! 

*Mrs R* - sounds like you had a fab weekend. Lazy ones are the best! How are you doing these days?

Just desperate to get started again and hoping that AF turns up sooner rather than later. Bit worried that we might not be able to get started this month or next due to Xmas holidays at the clinic anyway. Meanwhile, busy sticking to a healthy lifestyle and keeping myself occupied with work, study and DIY.

As it is, I'm find things really tough just now. DH's SIL is expecting a baby on this month; the first of our generation in our families. The closer it gets, the more difficult I'm finding it. It doesn't help that I feel like I can't talk to anyone about it at all, not even DH 

I bumped into a relative of mine who I rarely see except for the usual family funerals & weddings, who just had a baby earlier on this year. I could barely cope with just 5 minutes of that. It sort of feels like fight or flight and I just want to run away as I'm not strong enough to put a face on and deal with it!!!

Looking forward to catching up with everyone - those who may remember me and all newbies since last year.

Suzi


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Suzi-have totally felt like you after our cycles didnt work, remember a colleague bringing in his newborn son to our office and as i saw hime come in one door i quickly exited through another and hid until they were gone!! Its so hard when someone close to you is about to have a baby just need to hope that one day its us!!

Sunni, Sarah and Jenni-welcome  xx

Mrs R- have a nice few days off xx

Princess- How have you been keeping??

Well i have had a really bad cough and cold all weekend, really put a downer on things and hoping it hasnt affected my little embies  , anyone else experienced this on 2ww?? starting to go a bit   

Love to everyone Cars


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

I survived going back to work, shattered though, hopefully I'll get a good sleep tonight.  
Thanks for all being nice, I've just had one thing after another happening lately. Hopefully our luck will change soon!!   

Mrs R - Hope you're ok, staying in the house on freezing cold days sounds good to me!!    I was out scraping the car with a CD box this morning cos I couldn't find anything else. What a wally I must have looked!! The Killers on ice!!!  
Don't be silly, you haven't upset me, you're one of my bestest fertility friends!!    And when your baby is here I fully intend to come for cuddles!!   Whens your actual due date?? Found out SIL is due 10th February. I tried to be nice and send out an olive branch (so to speak) you would have been so proud of me!! I built myself up to it, sent her a text saying I hope she was keeping well and the baby too, asked her if there was anything we could buy for the baby as a gift from us meaning something quite big, probably up to £200ish, she text back with just a straight "we've got everything we need" nothing else.    Cheeky thing, well that just tipped me over the edge!! I tried and she made me feel even worse so I'm not bothering anymore!! I'll buy cute baby things for you instead!!   

Thanks Suzipooh, thats so nice of you, yeah its tough when everyone around you is pregnant and complaining. DHs sister is pregnant just now, and like you she's the first of our bunch to have a baby. She's not being in the slightest bit nice about things though, she seems to love making us suffer as much as possible. We had words with his parents recently and said they had to be more sympathetic towards us and our feelings. We've been keeping our distance though.    
And I know what you mean about colleagues too, I work for a charity and one of the directors has just come back off mat leave and her husband brings the baby in every lunchtime for her to breastfeed at the kitchen table. I sit and eat at my desk.....it puts you off your dinner a bit!!  

We're allowed to sit and wallow sometimes!!    And sometimes I even sit and say its not fair!! Cos its not!!    However I don't do it very often and then I always feel really guilty afterwards!! he he he!!   

Anyway, I've got one of my bestest friends Hen do on Saturday night so I'm building up my tan (you have no idea how pale I am....Snow White has nothing on me!!) so I'm off to do that. I'm looking 2 shades darker so far!! We're all wearing Red and its really not good on a girl as white as sheet of A4 paper!! I gotta do something!! DH is an expert at it now, he knows how to do my back evenly!! Shame I'm rubbish at it!!   

Anyway I hope everyones ok, 

Don't go crazy on 2WWs!!   

Loads of love
Sarah xxxxx


----------



## princess30

G'Day Girlies...Hope you are all going gr8t.. 

The 2ww has finally sent me nutty       I have been so calm & chilled out this tx..but as OTD gets nearer you just fear   is gonna show up...but I am have my PMA head on     only 3 more sleeps I am defo testing b4 going to the clinic...altho its 14days from EC not ET this time only 12days from ET..I am   for a much happier outcome this time around!

Take Care
princess30 xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry been AWOL will try to catch up. Juggling work and home not easy.

Princess- Sending you             and saying lots of       for your OTD.

Cars- Howz you hope you not going too mad     on 2ww. I know other folk how have had colds and chest infections and need antibiotics and they have been fine and still got BFP. So PMA girl hope you feeling better.             and lots of       coming your way.

Sarah- Your SIL makes me want to scream. What an ungrateful madam!          Although could replace that with something am sure she would have something to say and feel v hurt if no-one bought her new baby anything. These kind of folk get their comeuppence in life oneday and boy has she got it coming. Sorry if we get a bit caught up with baby things and if I have added to your pain in any way am truely sorry. I pray your dreams come true. I remember so well how hard it is. Just don't give up hope I never did and believe me between me and DH we had a lot of obstacles to overcome on they way.

jend- have pm'd you. Nice to see you back and good luck April will be just round corner.  

MrsR- howz you? Hope you resting?

LadyN- Howz you? Hope work okay and you boss behaving.

Whippet- Am so sorry for your loss. Give you and DH a big   from me.

sunni1- Hi will add to to the list. Good luck with treatment.

suzi- Nice to see you back and what a pain about delay. Hope they can squeeze you in before Chrimbo.

Well back to work with avengence. Actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be and they had a big welcome back banner up which was really nice. Wee man survived and has come on leaps and bounds this week. He has his 1st tooth which i found so didn't miss that, commando crawling eveywhere and saying mum mum mum. So funny. 

Anyway hi to everyone else I may have missed will update list.

Love Sadie


----------



## jend (jenny)

thanks for all the good lucks ladies  and
sadie thanks for the message it lifted me even more u have got one wee gorgeous wee guy well done what a cutie he is how work u be back in to th swing of things  just like u haven't been away hope the loft get sorted soon Hun xxx 

whippet am so sorry to her your sad news praying for the wee one you still have on board   be strong .

Suzi  thats a bummer that you cant get in ... they normal try to run things a wee bit quieter coming up to Xmas but hey new year new you fingers crossed u might get in tho .

everyone else hope your all OK 

jennifer


----------



## karen-lynne

Hi Ladies,  
Hope you are all doing well,  Iam new to all of this and to be honest am feeling a little lost to tell you the truth, Havent really found where I should be posting.  
I am just starting my 1st OI/IUI at the nuffield hospital in glasgiow, under Dr Conway.  Ive just finished my provera and I am just waiting on my ASF to come, should be any day now then I can get started.  
I was wondering if anyone here has used the nuffield for private tries and if so what they thought of it??  Im not really sure what to expect to be honest.  
keeping my fingers and toes crossed.  Good luck to everyone out there, stay positive, the dream can happen

Love Karen xxx


----------



## princess30

Hi Girls...

Thank YOU Soooooooo much for all your well wishes & support I am afraid its BAD news its all over AF arrived and I had a negative on HPT       OTD not til Friday for blood test...but dh & I are devastated we where so sure this time there would be a much happier outcome.

Take Care - Goodluck to all you lovely pregnant ladies...

Love Princess30 xxxx


----------



## filskit

Princess30 - so sorry to hear your bad news - I was   it would work for you this time after all the grief you went through before. My thoughts are with you and DH    

Hello to everyone else. Have been keeping a low profile lately. Physically I'm fine - we're moving house next month so am trying to conserve strength for that.....wish I could wave a magic wand - no such luck!!

Take care

feebee
xx


----------



## Cars

Princess- i am so so sorry    , dont know what to say just stay close to dh for loads of hugs over the next few days.

Karen-lyne- just wanted to welcome you, dont know about nuffield but am sure one of us will be able to help you, hope AF arrives soon, its the one time you wish it would hurry up!!

Cars


----------



## sunni1

Hi All, 
Suzipooh - it is my 1st cycle - yep long protocol - prostap on 29th Oct & scan on 19th Nov, hopefully if all is well start injections. (.)(.) agony  - feel they're going to explode! - take its a side effect! Think its going to be the longest month ever!
Take care everyone


----------



## LadyN

Hi everyone hope your all well.

The doppler arrived today and ive had a wee go. Its hard to find the baby but once i found it it was such a relief! Can hear it swooshing around in there.
Flutters are not consistance and mw refused to listen in on monday hence me being paranoid.

God im counting down to the 11th dec - thats when my 20wk scan is....  cant come soon enough!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey ladies 

work over with for another week, I'm off til next wednesday now....wooo hooo   Plus its only 6wks til my maternity leaves starts    

Got a full weekend planned of gutting out the house! :roll:  Need to start clearing out the 'nursery' room and getting rid of old clothes and some of the general clutter in cupboards etc. We've got a carpet lady coming out on Monday to measure up and price new carpet for the stairway & all the rooms upstairs, we're gonna def go for hardwood in bottom hall, thinking new cream carpet & pram wheels dont mix too well :wink:
DH is off the week after next so he needs to get decorating etc  so we'll be popping to B&Q for some tester pots etc as well....busy busy busy!!!

Had my midwife appt this afternoon (28 wks) & all is well with me & bumper   She was trying to talk me into having the swine flu vaccine but I'm sooooo scared.....she was saying how the government & WHO recommend it as the risk the vaccine poses is far less than the risk of catching swine flu & developing complications :? My concern is that they really dont know the long term side effects or consequences for a wee baby   what if in years to come they discover that it causes an abnormality, defect or something else in childhood or later years Its so scary, such a catch 22! I was saying to MW how in preg its usually "oh you cant take this medicine, or you cant take that" yet all of a sudden its "safe" to take a drug thats only been around a few months :?  She totally agreed with me but said that they still recommend it. What she did say which I found interesting is that in her own opinion there is no way she'd have it in the 1st trimester  as babys development is so crucial at that stage!!!! So as a result of all the discussions I'm....Still undecided :?  

Tonight DH wanted to go out for dinner but its so cold, wet & miserable I'm not sure I can be bothered, we'll decide when he gets home from work.

Princess - I'm so so sorry , I remember only too well the pain, heartache & disappointment, thinking of you & your DH 

lady - n - have fun with the doppler 

feebee - hello mrs 

karen - welcome to the thread & good luck with your first round of TX, hope its a success 

sadie - hope you're not working too hard hunni, wee frank sounds a right wee darling. A tooth as well  good on him.

gotta dash, DH home  hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Sorry not been around guys, have booked a private scan for the 29th of this month when we will be 16 weeks. Decided cant wait till 20 week scan to make sure baby still ok as since its on hogmannay we thought it best   all still well. Going Gp tomorrow plan to stay off till we get this scan in 2 weeks.

Princess  so sorry honey   

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Mrs R  wooohooo almost mat leave time! How many weeks will you have off till the baba comes? Have you seen a consultant about going early or being induced? A lot of people get offered this with ivf babies... just wondering if they have gave you options r.e delivery etc?

A girl in work came in today with her new bundle or joy and a horror story from the delivery. She hard 3rd degree tears and couldnt poo for 2wks! Jesus!
She also had to stay in hosp and have a catheter and bag fitted!    sounds awful! hopefully thats a one off though? 

Had a wee shot of the doppler again tonight when i got home from work, its less clearer. Im no going to become obsessed but it is nice to hear. Its not the easiest to find but im hoping that'll change when the baby gets bigger 

Had a wee chippy tonight for dinner. Not the healthiest but certainly long overdue   washed down with a big glass of Bru!  

Hi Karen, welcome to the thread   not sure bout the nuffield, i had nhs at the royal infirmary. Your little girl is gorgeous!   

Hope everyone is well 

Much luv

Lady N &  xxx


----------



## berry55

ladyN- U canny beat a chippy!!!!


----------



## LadyN

mmmmmmmm tell me about it! I got a half pizza supper - fandabbydoazy so it was!
xx


----------



## Lilith

Hi Princess,

I am really sorry.

Big hugs,

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

morning everyone

went out for dinner after all last night & I'm so glad we did, it was lovely!!!  I scoffed down some stuffed mushrooms and followed those with Scampi, Salad & Chips  yum yum  DH reckons its like we're back to dating again   
Today I'm off out with my mum & dad.....may be a wee chance of a lunch out as well  

whats everyone's plans for the weekend 

ladyn - a chippy, sounds like heaven!!! haven't had one for ages, I always end up in a dilemma between a fish supper and a sausage supper   Glad you enjoyed!!! I'll officially finish on 25th Dec when I'll be 34w1d so hopefully have around 6wks before bumper arrives  I've got consultant appt at 32wks so maybe they'll discuss labour, delivery etc then, in the meantime I'm going with the 'stork brings baby'  

whippet - replied on other thread but you're so doing the correct thing with both the private scan & the time off work. Thinking & praying for you tons  

princess -   loads of luv  

hope everyone else is doing ok?

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## berry55

bfn


----------



## snzk

berry....so so sorry to read your news...


----------



## whippet

Berry sos so sorry to read your news honey was so hoping it was different for you. You both take care    

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

awww berry I'm so so sorry  hope you & DH are doing ok under the circumstances 
have lots of tears, chats and cuddles.....it helps


----------



## berry55

the blood result confirmed it was a chemical preg. HCG level was only 12.5


----------



## Lilith

Berry, so sorry hunny.


----------



## Cars

bfn for us again, devastated


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Hope all are doing well on this cold wet and miserable saturday afternoon.

Sorry not been around much - more about that later. 

Sadie - how're you getting on? Wee Frank must be sooo big by now.   he looks soooo cute in his haloween cossy . hope work going ok. 

Mrs R - not long to go now.  the next 6 weeks will just fly by, then not long till you get to meet your miracle.  Glad your dad's prostate results seem stable. 

Mrsmac - how're you getting on ? How's your bump? 

fee-bee - so it's a girl. Congratulations Hope you and her are doing well, and she stays put for another few months. 

Berry Princess and Cars -  so sorry   

suzipooh - hope you had a good birthday, and enjoyed that glass of champagne

Lady N - how's your bump getting on? Sounds like you're having fun with the dopler. Good luck on the 12th

whippet - congrats on your BFP. Hang on in there little one. I hope the scan goes well on the 29th. 

Sarah - I hope your hen night went well, and you're fully recovered from your kidney infection. Treatment puts a lot of stress on both of you as individuals, and also on your relationship. I hope you can grow together through it. 

jenny - good luck for the new year.  

Lilith - you made any decisions re your next treatment? 

lorr - how're you getting on? Hope you have a good xmas and new year. I'm seriously considering making cards, and trying to trim the fat of both my expenses, and my waistline 

sunni - hope you're feeling a bit better. One you start stimming a lot of the side effects from the prostap go. Hope it goes we  ll for you. 

karren-lynn - sorry, hon. i've been to GCRM and Royal but not the nutfield. Hope you get good results. 

emmypops - glad all going well with your surprise little miracle. 

Hoopies - hope things are a bit better for you both. you going back for your frosties? 

Well, DP has decided he definitely doesnt want to split up. I've decided I cant go for another cycle without a back-up plan - I cant go through another round of treatment without making it to the 2ww stage. And also I was not happy with the GCRM's handling of my case last cycle. When you pay 4000 you expect to get a decent level of service, and I didn't . Not helped by getting a email from Prof Flemming that directly contradicted some of the information he had given me prior to me cycling with them.  

We have decided to go to Istanbul/Cyprus for a tandem cycle where I get stimmed and a donor gets stimmed too. It means that, even if I get no embys from my eggs, I should still get embys to transfer. DP not very happy with the donor side of things, and refuses to discuss details till new year, but has accepted that, if he wants us to stay together, that's our only option. And I think he is secretely a bit relieved -- it would be no more good for him for us to have another cycle with no embys than it would be for me. 

It's 3 weeks off work, but at least it means my bosses cant be a*ses about me ' not being myself' and ' the quality of my work suffering ' during treatment ( yes, they have kids, and all that was required was throwing away the condom, so no understanding ) 

so, if it's all right with you ladies, I'd like to keep in touch a bit more. 

Hope all going well with anyone I've missed. 

     to all. 

Mierran x x x


----------



## whippet

Cars so sorry honey  

Mierran glad things sounding bit more positive honey good luck for cyprus when you thinking?

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Hey mierran - the bump is still non existant. 
Morning sickness is back again   thought id seen the back of it! Heres hoping tis' a one off eh!

Sorry to hear of all the bad news. I'll save my baby shopping news for another day.

x


----------



## liz101

Hi everyone

Am new to this so hope I'm writing on the right board  

Am just about to start ICSI at GRI. Have prostap tomorrow and just can't believe it's actually happening! Have a crazy mixed bag of emotions form excitment to nerves and was just looking some people to talk to who are going through/have been through the same thing. My friends and family have been really supportive but they'll never fully understand what it's like.

Anyway, would really apprieciate any chat or feedback anyone has and in the meantime I wish you all lots of luck whatever stage your at 

Liz xxx


----------



## mierran

Liz - good luck tomorrow. My main recommendations are - take a good book and a bottle of water, and allow plenty of time because during the week they're usually running 1 hr late.   
Oh, and the scans are internal - take a deep breath and try and relax as much as you can with your legs in styrups ( they prob wont scan you till 2-3 weeks after your prostap, but just to let you know ) 

whippet - looking at feb/march next year. waiting to hear re exact date.     

X X       to all


----------



## SBB

Hi

Cars- Oh honey so sorry. My heart truely breaking for you so unfair.  

Berry- Same goes for you. It really horrible.  

Princess- Again I am lost for words and I know there is none that will comfort any of you.  

Just felt really sad when I read all your posts. Take care all of you.  

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mierran- Hi so good to see you back and a so pleased that you and DP have decided to stay together. We looked at a hopsital in Crete and Kim did some treatment in Istanbul so maybe she can tell you what it was like. Once DP has his head around the donor side of things he will be fine. I know from experience that once you are pg all doubts of how you will feel disappear my son is mine I gave birth to him and I couldn't love him more even if my genes were there. He is part of my DH and we are a wee family and that is all that matters. Sending you big   and wishing you all the luck in the world. We are good and wee Frank is just so funny at the moment. Started saying papa yesterday so cute.

Whippet- Think you wise staying off work and I would be same as you with scan. Hope that wee fighter is getting big and strong.

MrsR- Work is going fine. Was 5 days this week as got to do an office week once a month so really missed wee man this week. he teething like mad and gums are bulging so think more teeth on the way. Sounds like the nesting beginning to kick in. Happy decorating. Typing as I watch X factor. I had my swine flu jab at work yesterday and to be honest it was fine. Arm a bit sore. I can understand your reservations but it unlikely to cause defects at this stage as baby is fully developed and just needs to continue to grow. But I can understand why you would be worried as you say no-one knows or can reassure you as it is a new drug. I just felt that as I work in an area where am likely to be exposed to it I would feel so guilty if I got it and wee Frank became ill. If I didn't have him I don't know if I would have had it. I know it no guarantee that he won't get it somewhere esle but it won't be from me. It really is an individual choice so don't be bullied into it. It has to be right for you.

LadyN- Sorry morning sickness is back. You doppler addict you. Kim was the same. But if you need reassurance then go for it. Nowt wrong with chippie wee one must have needed it.

liz101- Welcome and good luck with treatment.

Karen- Welcome to the thread. Good luck at Nuffield.

fee-bee- Howz you? 


Well folks work just the usual and feel like I never been away. I will try to get on as often as I can but juggling everything at mo and may be difficult to get time to post sometimes. I do try to read everyday. Wee man is coimg on leaps and bounds and he obviously misses me when I come home as he clambers to get to me which is really nice. it must take him some adjusting too.

Hi to everyone.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

mollymittens- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 









Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI


----------



## Carrie D

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear about Cars, Berry and Princess' sad news.


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
i have been reading to stay in touch with you all and just want to say hi...

Berry/Princess/Cars  - so sorry for your all, sending you lots of   

We are off to Aviemore next weekend so will catch up on my return. So looking forward to it. DP and I are back on track, no more fighting so that is a plus. AF arrived yesterday which is the first appearance after my BFN and it's the worst ever. Got the hot water bottle tucked down my trousers...even when I went to Tesco...haha

I'll catch up on personals after my wee break. Praying for some snow... 

take care all.... xxxx


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Thanks for all your support. My DH and I have decided to go down the adoption route, we had spoke to our local council and asked for an information pack a few weeks ago in case our ivf didnt work, we wanted to have something to move forward with. We have both spoke at lenght and decided that we are at the end of the road with ivf and have always spoke about adoption and felt it was something we would be happy to do. So.................... we told our families this weekend that we are going down the adoption route and need their support and they were fantastic!! Feeling so much better now that we have a plan. I wish all of you the very very best for the future, i'll keep an eye on this thread to see how everyones doing. Thank you all so  so much for the love and support over the last year.    

Cars xx


----------



## mierran

cars - Glad you've found a way forward and hope it all goes well for you both.   

berry and princess - hope you're both doing ok, all things considered.  

sadie - cheers hon. I hope/think you're right. I think he doesnt want to invest in case it doesn't work again, but I hope, once I'm pregnant and he can see that little baby on scan, he'll realise that it's mine. ( see -  positive thinking    ) 

Buster - how're your twosome getting on? 

snzk - hope you enjoy your break. Hope AF settles down, ad glad things are better between you and DP. It's just so awful how much pressure it puts on relationships. As my DP says ' it's so much more difficult than I though it was going to be '. 

Hope everyone else doing well. 

Mierran x x


----------



## Carrie D

Cars, I am so pleased for you and DH that you have made the decision to go down the adoption path.  I may be close on your heels.  If my TX at Ninewells doesn't work in March, then DH and I have made the same decision.  What LA are you with?  I'll be with Perth & Kinross.    Keep us posted.  I wish you and DH much love and happiness in your journey to become parents.  Carrie D x


----------



## LadyN

Carrie & Cars DH & I were advised we would need to have 2 yr break between tx and processing and application to adopt.
We were also told that the chances of getting a child under 3 were slim and not to hold our breaths.

Despite being pg at the mo, its still something i wish to do one day.

Ive had such a wobble of a day  got up and went to go order moses basket as last thing to order (have pram and furniture on order - did this last wk). Driving home and suddenly i want to go for a private scan because its in my head somethings wrong despite hearing baby on doppler lastnight? What is wrong with me!!?

Anyway came home, took dogs for a walk and fell asleep. Have woke up with a sore belly button?  What does this mean?

Sadie - hope youve settled back into work well huni - how is your little Frank doing?

Snzk - Have a fabby trip to aviemore, wish it was me. I could so be doing with a break to clear my messed up head.

Liz - enjoy every appointment, its one step closer and forget about your pride. Theres nothing they aint seen. I was once clenched so hard the nurse didnt think she was getting the internal prop back    Yeh take something to read as its a weird waiting room. I felt utterly paranoid and was sitting looking about thinking "is it him or her" "i wonder what stage their at" - no-one speaks to eachother.... its strange!

Hope everyone else is well 

xxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Lady N, it depends on your local authority what the rules are re. TX ending and application being accepted for adoption.  Same for age of child.  Although it is a fact that there are more children of school age who need adopting, there are also babies and children younger than 2 that are available.  Based on the ladies experiences on the adoption threads, the most important thing is knowing what is right for your family and sticking to it.  It might take longer to get matched, but it will happen. Cars, I wish you every success.  You already know it won't be an easy journey, but I have no doubt that you will be a mum at the end of it.  Carrie D x


----------



## Cars

Lady N-a bit upset with your post and i think you should think more carefully before you post- Our local authority has no problem with us starting the adoption process straight away and in fact a voting poll on FF asked what ages were their children when they were adopted and 50% of them were under 18 months old. I apprecaite every council is different, we are obviously lucky with ours.

Carrie D - Thanks for your support- I will let you know how we get on.

Cars xx


----------



## liz101

Hey everyone, thanks for ur welcome and support>

Mierren - Didn't have to wait too long but thanks for the stirrups warning, gives my head time to prepare for that! 

LadyN - Your right, felt great today just knowing the process has finally started and that it could be bringing us closer to the dream.

Cars - Think it's great that you're looking towards adoption too, it is something DH and i have thought about should tx not go well for us, wish u lots of luck.

Hope everyone else is doing well and hanging in there, will keep you updated of any crazy hormone changes (DH hoping these are few and far between!)

Liz xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Cars: I am really sorry to hear about your BFN but I am glad that you and your DP have taken a decision to move forward. I would definetely consider adoption if by third cycle does not work. Good luck hunny, you will be a mum.

I have not decided yet what to do about treatment. Just in case, I started to take the pill to prepare for December-January treatment in Mexico. But I still need to discuss lots with my DP. At the moment, it seems that if I got pregnant, I would be on my own until giving bird. Do I want that I am not sure. This is because it is likely that 0n 2010 I will be in Mexico and my DP in USA. Waiting a year it is not an intelligent option since I will be 37 on the 1st of January. Anyway, sorry to talk just about me, I guess the summary is I am confuse and upset. So, I better read about you and write about you ladies.

Love,

Lilith


----------



## Lilith

Mierran,

So glad to hear back from you. It sounds like you have a clever plan!!!! Good luck!!!

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone, well we managed a good clear out of old clothes and junk at the weekend, lots of things for charity and stuff for the bin so made some space, we're tackling the wardrobes tonight  I'll need to watch I'm not doing too much as my back has been really sore all weekend, well actually its more my left hip & last night I had really swollen ankles and feet  Think I'll maybe supervise DH clearing out the wardrobes tonight  Carpet lady is now coming out tomorrow tonight! slowly but surely we are making progress 

2 bits of good news this morn to put a smile on my face......my pram has now arrived in store so we'll prob go to the shop at the weekend to collect it, it'll be getting stored at my mum and dads til bumpers arrival 
My UGG boots which I ordered a few weeks ago have finally arrived, got them delivered to my Mums as well so I'll collect them this afternoon, cant wait to get my feet into warm, flat, comfy boots 

I'm about to go and iron some shirts for my DH.....I despise ironing so it'll be done thru gritted teeth 

lilith - sounds like you still have a lot to think about, I'm sure you'll both make the correct decision, deciding when is 'the' best time is never easy, good luck hunni 

cars - I'm so sorry it wasn't to be  Its great that you're being so proactive with moving on & have decided on adopting, what a wonderful thing to do. You'll make great parents & some child will be so lucky to have you provide a safe, loving, caring home for them to grow up in, I so admire you & hope that you keep in touch and let us know how you're getting on 

berry - how are you doing hunni? 

princess - hope you're coping ok too 

mierran - lovely to hear from you & so glad that you seem happier & have an action plan in place  I'm so glad things are going ok with DP, huge relief eh as this TX  & IF business cant half take its toll  Hope all goes well in Cyprus, def sounds like a great option as you'll be guaranteed ET regardless  wont be long til you start again 

lady n - hope the morning sickness was just a one off, any repeat of it?

liz - welcome to the thread, you've come to the right place for understanding & support  How did the prostap jab go? hope you do ok on the prostap

sadie - you multi-tasking marvel mum  sounds like its all a bit hectic but you're doing a great job with the juggling  I've decided I'm not having the SF jab....hope I've made right decision. I'm not worried about the vaccine effecting babies development the now, what concerns me is if it ends up linked to other conditions or probs in later life.....bit like MMR/autism etc such a catch 22, i it was just me I'd have have it but we;'ve gone thru so much so get this far I'm just so scared of jeopardising anything if that makes sense maybe I'll jst hibernate from now til due dtae   Hope Frank gets on ok with the teething. Whats with Xfactor this year folk who can sing are going!!!!

snzk - sos orry AF is being particularly evil  hope it goes soon!!! Enjoy aviemore next weeeknd, hope you get some snow 

carrie - its good you've got an alternative plan up your sleeve but hopefully your TX in the new year will work  

luv to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Cars said:


> Lady N-a bit upset with your post and i think you should think more carefully before you post- Our local authority has no problem with us starting the adoption process straight away and in fact a voting poll on FF asked what ages were their children when they were adopted and 50% of them were under 18 months old. I apprecaite every council is different, we are obviously lucky with ours.
> 
> Carrie D - Thanks for your support- I will let you know how we get on.
> 
> Cars xx


Cars I am sorry you felt offended by my post, i was conveying what DH & I were informed when making initial enquiries. My post was in no way meant to be a negative comment. I am upset that you have taken it into negative context.

I am however pleased to hear that you have had a more positive response from your authority. I was sharing my experience not my opinion, which is what FF is for.

I wish you every success in your journey.


----------



## spooq

*Hiya all GG's* 

*Berry55 * - I'm so sorry to hear that it didn't work this time for you sweetie. It goes without saying that you and DH will be really sad and be finding this incredibly difficult just now. Spend lots of time together, huggling and talking. Anytime you need, just chat to us on FF - we've all been there some way or another so know what you're going through 

*Carrie D* - hope you're doing well 

*Cars * - so so sorry to hear your sad news. Was praying for a BFP for you 

Very inspiring to hear you being positive about your new journey. Its seems to be an amazing thing to adopt a child. When DH and I looked into adoption a couple of years ago, we found out that different LA's have different rules about when to apply and also different criteria about age groups etc..so I'm sure you'll be just fine and won't have anything to worry about. Wishing you lots of luck in becoming a Mummy; you'll be a great one!   

*Feebee * - you must be looking forward to the house move. Hope you're doing well and the preparation is going smoothly. Don't tire yourself out! 

*Jenny * - hope you had a nice weekend 

*Karen-Lynne * - welcome to this board! DH and I went to Nuffield for a consultation with Dr Y when we were still deciding what to do. This appointment was to find out more about stimulated IUI with donor sperm but we've since decided to try with DH's via ICSI. Sorry can't really comment on IUI as we've gone straight to ICSI but did try one OI at the RAH. Obviously didn't get a BFP. Anyway, we did find Nuffield to be a nice clinic. Sorry for rambling  Best of luck   

*LadyN * - must be amazing to hear baby moving about. You must be going crazy waiting for your scan. Meanwhile you can amuse yourself with the doppler!

What a frightening story about your workmate's experience of labour 

Chippy & a Bru, fab 

*Lilith * - sounds like you have lots to think about and decide on just now. Being confused and upset is unfortunately par for the course when it comes to TX but I'm sure once you've taken some time to think it through that you'll feel better about things. Thinking of you 

*Liz * - welcome to the board! It's great that you've got such a strong supportive network around you and DH; it'll be a big help. Although I totally understand what you mean as only those who have gone/are going through the same thing know what it's truly like for you.

Hope the jab went well and you're on the road to a beautiful BFP. Looking forward to chatting with you 

*Mierran * - thanks for the birthday wishes. Yes, I enjoyed a few glasses of champagne 

I'm so happy for you that you and DH are staying together. What an incredibly tough time it has been for you, hun. It makes sense to tackle TX with some kind of back-up plan as it puts less pressure on you. Such a shame that you feel like you didn't get the level of support and service from GCRM that you should have and it certainly isn't good that you've had conflicting info from Prof Flemming; so frustrating. I wish you all the very best for your TX in Istanbul/Cyprus    Opting for donor TX can be a difficult choice. DH and I initially decided to try OI/IUI with donor sperm but then changed our minds as we wanted to at least try ICSI with his sperm so that we could have even the small chance that it gives us. However, we've accepted that donor or not, he/she would be our baby and we would always be Mum & Dad.

*MrsR * - hope you're gonna take it easy and leave all the mad cleaning to DH! I can understand your concerns about the swine flu vaccine, just go with your own instinct. Enjoy the ironing 

*Princess30 * - Oh hun, was so sorry to hear about your BFN. You and DH take care of each other and spend some time together. It'll feel really horrible just now and you'll need some time to grieve. We're all here for you whenever you need to talk 

*Sadie * - what a busy lady you are! Can't believe that between working and being a Mummy, that you still manage to find the time for FF and for writing the updates for us GG's. Thank you so much, it means a lot 

*Sarah * - It must be pretty tough on you and DH with SIL being PG just now. Certainly doesn't help that she appears not to even consider your feelings. Best thing to do is what works for you and DH and if that means keeping your distance then so be it. You need to look after each other and who gives a stuff about anyone else 

Hope you've got a lovely tan now and that you had lots of fun on the Hen night at the weekend 

*Snzk * - nice to hear from you. Hope you had a lovely weekend in Aviemore 

Glad to hear that you and DP are not arguing anymore. TX takes its toll on relationships so its normal to fight now and then. It just shows that you both care and are heavily emotionally invested in the journey to becoming parents IYKWIM.

Crap that AF has been so horrible  - thank goodness for the hot water bottle!

*Sunni1 * - not long until Wednesday now. Fingers crossed that's you ready to go. I'll be on the long protocol too so will be asking you lots of questions!

*Whippet * - hope the next 2 weeks go really quickly. Enjoy your time off work relaxing and chilling and don't give it a thought. Concentrate on taking care of you 

As for me, just plodding on with things waiting on AF. Also waiting for SIL to pop out baby any day now. DH's family been nasty recently. Complaining that they can't get in touch with us - duh, my mobile number hasn't changed in 5 years and I've certainly had no missed calls  Reckon they're b****ing behind our backs and blaming our IF 

Hiya to everyone else. Hope all GG's are doing great.

Suzi


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

cars - hope it all goes smoothly for you.  

carrie - - I'm glad you have a fallback position if it doesnt work - BUT IT WILL    . 

Liz - glad all went smoothly. Now you're really on the rollercoaster   it's exciting tho, isn't it

Lilith - Cheers hon   that's a dificult decision , and one only you can make.    Where in the US is DP going to be? 
I know that, having been so close to splitting up I did a lot of thinking and I know that I want a child whatever. Going it alone is a scary prospect, but not impossible. And you'll not be single - just on your own. 
I dont know if they'll do it but another possibility is to see if you can do a cycle now but get all embys frozen. That way you've got embys with your younger eggs. 
Good luck whatever you decide. 

lady n - how's the tum? hope the morning sickness has improved, and baby is doing well.  

mrs r - not long to go now.I think it has to be your decision re flu jab, and I dont like how the official line is you have to have it, despite the fact that a lot of midwives aren't sure about it.  glad your pram has arrived and i hope your ugg boots are ultra comfy. But I def think a bit more supervision is required   

sadie - how're you feeling after your flu jab?  Hope wee franks teething is going ok. 

Buster - how're you? How did you find Jinemed? 

snzk - hope tum's hurting a bit less.  

feebee - how're you and bump getting on? 

princess and berrie - how're you ? 

suzie - sorry DH's family are being so horrible. As if infertility wasnt bad enough without that sort of 'support'.  hope the  put's in an appearance soon doing the AF dance for you    

whippet - hope you enjoy every minute of the next 2 weeks.  

Sunni - roll on wed  good luck 

Hi to everyone else, and hope you have a good week. 

Mierran x x


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Just a quick an from me. GCRM- After they have had the review meeting about your cycle do they phone you (i was told yes by them) Who phoned? A dr? or a nurse? 

Thanks berry xxxx


----------



## whippet

Berry I called them late afternoon after my first cycle  cause I thought I had been forgot about and it was Pat who called me back half an hour later. How are you coping?  

whippet x


----------



## berry55

whippit- thanks   I'm doing ok. Just want to move on to the nxt step. DH and now think that i have some immune issues... its the only thing it can be. So we want to go to London for the tests. We r starting to think if we dont do this and keep having tx we will always end with a chemical preg or a mc and i cant take the loss anymore. I need answers as to why this keeps happening and hopfully we can fix it. So i feel like i have to speak to GCRM b4 i do anything as i really still want 2 cycle with them as i think they r fantastic. I know i can have immune tx fom london along side a clinic if they let me (i'm sure gcrm will be fine with that if thats what the issue is) What time did u phone GCRM? was it at night? xxxx


----------



## whippet

Berry I called at 4 coudnt wait any longer good luck  

whippet x


----------



## Cars

Berry- give them a call, they will be absolutely fine with honestly, i call them all the time!! I am waiting on my review today as well but we are now going down the adoption route so I am needing them to call me urgently and will wait for them to get back to me,

Best of luck with everything x


----------



## berry55

car- so they should b calling me today then?


----------



## Cars

this evening or tommorow for definite


----------



## berry55

Cars- when i asked Kate (nurse she said prob wed) I'm not gonna bother to phone, i'll just wait. I was not 100% that they would actually phone... just thought that she said that just 2 say it. What did they say 2 u on the phone?? xxx


----------



## snzk

Hi Berry,
Just wanted to say, Pat called me on the day of my last review but it was nearer 7pm...so if you are keen to discuss now then call them. Pat explains what they said at the review and in my case, just relayed messages back and forth, she didn't answer any of my questions directly. These weren't answered until my review appointment with Marco. Do hope you get some answers.


----------



## filskit

Cars & Berry - so sorry that the treatment didn't work this time. Hope you get both get some straightforward answers as to why  

mierran - am so chuffed to see you posting again. Delighted that you and DH were able to work through your problems and are back on track again. The type of treatment you're undertaking at Istanbul sounds very pragmatic - always useful to have a backup plan. 

Suzipooh - thanks for asking - the house move has turned into a bit of a nightmare. Now hoping to be in before Christmas, but still up in the air. Am trying to stay tranquillo though - no point in stressing - as long as I've got a bed somewhere!   to DH's family - best keeping your distance if they're determined to be nasty

Sadie - glad you've settled back in at work. Bet you've not got enough hours in the day now  

Mrs R - oh organised one - am so jealous, haven't felt able to buy a thing yet. Want to be settled in new house first - whenever that might be.....PS What's ironing?  


 today - 28 weeks. Which I've marked by getting swine flu jab. Really hope I don't regret it, but its done now.  

Hi to everyoe else - 

feebee
xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls sorry hav been such a bad FF'er - just never seem to have the time (or the enrgy) these days  

Went for 12 week scan yesterday and all was well - EDD been moved forward a couple of days to 25 May so we are sticking with that one  

Have decided to get the swine flu jab and have an appointment for next Wed - bit nervous but decision made  

Still feeling really nauseous but thats me 13 weeks now so hopefully will start improving soon  

Feebee - 28 weeks already - my how that has flown by  

Berry - Hope u manage to get your immune testing sorted  

Mrs R - Hope you are enjoying your new Ugg boots - sounds the perfect tonic for tired swollen feet  

Cars and Carrie D - Good luck with the adoption plans - we too were going to go down that route - my DH and his sister were both adopted and my DH has never wanted to know who his birth parents were - he is so close to his Mum & Dad  

SNZK - Hope you have a great time in Aviemore - will   fo some snow for you  

Take care girls

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

hiya everyone

working today & tomorrow but only 5weeks left and counting so I shouldnt complain 
we've been so busy with all the clearing out  tonights job is the big cupboard in the office.
not had anymore probs with my ankles & feet but my left hip is really playing me up....seems to stiffen up if I've been lying down or sitting too long or walking about a while, got acupuncture tomorrow so I'll maybe mention it & see if she can do a few points to help 
I'm so impressed with my UGG boots had them on all day yest 
not too much else to report from me!

emmy - its a huge relief to know that the 12wk scan was ok isnt it! Hopefully you'll start feeling better once the placenta takes over around now. good luck with the SF jab next week 

feebee - once you're all settled think of the mammoth shopping spree you can have  I done 5shirts for DH for this week but think I'll send the rest out to Mrs Wrinkles  Congrats on 28wks 

berry - hope you hear from GCRM today, I'm sure they'll be happy for you to go to London if it'll help you achieve a BFP, let us know what they say 

cars - hope GCRM got back to you with some feedback  whats the first thing you need to do with the adoption process then?

mierran - I've settled into the supervising role very well but poor DH is loaded with cold so might not take to kindly to my bossing about tonight  hope you're doing good 

suzi - hope your AF shows uo real soon hunni  I can imagine how hard it'll be when the newest memeber of the family pops out, I rememebr only too well the numerous babies that were born during our time ttc etc & it was sooooo hard at times, here's only so much 'fake smiles' and ooohing  & ahhhing that you can do. No-one truly understands how difficult this whole journey is unless they've been in our positions so try to ignore DH's family . Sending you big hugs 

lady n - how you doing?

a big hello to one & all 
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mrs R   - im ok-ish   was feeling sick-ish and really down so im having a few days off work then low and behold our silly neighbour decides to get a kitchen fiitted so its been bang bang bang each morning this week   goodbye long lie!   
Glad the Uggs are doing their job huni - ive got a few pairs & love them big much! I've been slobbing about the house in my velour maternity joggy bottoms looking at the bump every hour - t'is not growing much   although tonight is picture night so we shall she if there is a difference. Have been taking pics since i was 12 weeks so there is a difference but just not the football up the jumper look (rome wasnt built in a day i guess!).
Thats fab you only have 5 weeks of work left. Im not enjoying work at the moment, think im having a wobbly week and should pull myself together, just feeling a bit washed out. I need to get my finger out and start making an effort. 

Im still waiting on the "glow" but for now am white and pastey   needing to get the fake bake on!!

emmy - hope your feeling well - gr8 news on the scan! Im still to-ing and fro'ing r.e the swine flu jag. I knocked it back but then am reading more and more women on FF are going ahead with it so im still arguing with myself and dont know whether to back track or not....


feebee - 28weeks wooohoooo!! (im so jealous!!) hope your well huni! 

berry - have you heard back from the GCRM?

Suzi - hang in ther luvvy, we've all been there. To be honest, i still feel it even so with my nephew. I used to drink through the nights and pop pills during the day to ease the pain but it never took it away - i know that now. Hope AF comes soon  . I read my diary back some days and laugh at how i used to feel.
Even now im pg DH's family are still causing problems. I actually need to update my diary on how pathetic his mother is!!

SNZK - when is it your away on your trip dearie?

Mierran - the sickness has stopped but still have the feeling of am i hungry or do i feel sick.
Was lying in the bath this morning soaking in my milk salts and had the urge for a roast chicken dinner with crispy potatoes, stuffing, cauliflower cheese sauce ------>> Im heading to asda for it soon!! Thats my 1st urge for something. Duno if i can hang on till dinner time for it though  

xxx


----------



## sunni1

Hi ladies, got scan today & bloods, so starting my 1st injection tonight   Bit nervous!
Still have af, but scan wasnt half as bad as expected, phew!
S x


----------



## liz101

Hey everyone

hope your all doing well. Just wanted to ask what side effects other people had from the prostap? I'm really tired and seem to need to pee alot ! Normal? 

Sunni - Glad u said the scan wasn't as bad as you thought, you've gave me some hope 

Liz xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hey everyone

Sorry i disappeared without saying a word, u all must think i have been a bad FF!   however after last tx failed i was very low, i couldn't even bring myself onto the FF wedsite, never mind come on the thread and post. i just wanted to block it all out, there have been lots of wee things on top of that first AF after tx was very late! so i build my hopes up thinking that my prayers had been answered, however it was not top be and on the day i got a negative on a HPT my BF told me she was preg, was happy for her but to be honest emotionally i just felt hurt! . 

If i am honest i think thats when i did my crying for the failed tx i had done the previous month. Then the next month the exact same thing happened with my AF, Q the build up of hopes and then when i finally got it i went to work the next morning and my colleague who i work very closely told me she was preg!! lovely news for her, but i just cant escape growing tums!!

Also since the last tx i have had 2 bad AF and Been in lots of pain with lots of mood swings 

Anyway though it was about time i said hello again, i will be reading back to catch up on everything that has been happening, hope Ur all doing good

Liz- about the postap i have had different side affects each time, first time i had it i was like why is everyone going on about this postap, i was fine 2nd time i was like a mad woman, who slept a lot!!! 

misha XX


----------



## karen-lynne

hi there ladies  , thank you all so much for welcoming me to this thread.  your encouragement has been wonderful.  

here is a short intro on me - I have PCOS - no ovulation ever - DH all clear.  I have 1 daughter, concieved on our last month of clomid.  We tried clomid again this time but ended up the dose we needed was so high and 7 months later it didnt work so now we are enmarking on IUI/OI at the nuffield.

I can honestly say that the nuffield has been really good so far, Ive been impressed with the clinic, I had considered going to GCRM but I live closer to the nuffield and had a recommendation from a friend, you just never know if you are making the right decision until you try, but so far, so good.  
I Had a scan today (day 9) and I had two lovely follicles size 8 & 9 and I hads one more injection to take when I got home-last one thank goodness- Im a nurse and I tell you it is easier to give the injection than it is to take them lol  I have an appointment o go back on monday morning for another scan to check the size then! fingers crossed I will hear the lovely words 17mm , I think my DH and I are having the IUI on wed or thurs.  Im just so nervous about it all.  I love reading about all of you and how you are getting on, helps me feel more human, but I can only get online at work on nightshift on my break just now    I'am a bit worried that I am being so optumistic and positive about it that if it all fails It'll be like hitting a brick wall, keep telling myself that nothing can prepare you for the outcome and positivity cant hurt eh.

Hi there sadie & Emmy Ive had my swine flu jag, apart from having an aching arm, I felt no ill effects, fingers crossed for you that you are the same  


Suzipooh - het there, its noce to hear that someone else had even been at the nuffield - \i was getting worried there that I had chosen somewhere very unpopular lol, so far everythibng is going good.

I hope everyone is doing good out there,  Karen xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Misha - so sorry hon. I know what you mean - you feel as if you've been kicked repeatedly in the stomach, and then some. A lot of us have been there and know how it feels, so dont worry about anyone thinking any the less of you because of it.   

liz - hope you're doing ok on the prostap. 

sunni - hope you're finding the inj ok. 

ladyn - hope your tum's doing ok. 

fee-bee- how're you doing? 

berry - Hope you're doing ok hon. Have you also had the normal miscarriage pannel including chromosomes etc checked? If not, may be worth speaking to your GP. Clinics dont normally check till after 3 m/c but you can argue that. as IVF is the only way you can get pregnant , that you dont have the time , energy or money to go though the multiple cycles it would take to get 3 and that you already have 2 . Good luck anyway. 

Cars - hope you hear from GCRM quickly to get things moving.  

Suzi - any signs of   ? hope she shows up soon

Mrs R - how're you and bump gettign on? I hope you've done some more supervising, and your feet are enjoying your ugg boots. 

karen-lynne - hope all goes well for you tomorrow on your scan.  

I had normal flu jag last wed and swine flu on the friday, and felt really grotty on it. Dont know if it was the combination. I had problems sleeping fri night with high temp and sore joints and flu-y feeling ; and 2 sore arms didnt help me getting comfy. Glad I got it now - would def not want it if pregnant, esp in first 3 months. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. 

          to all

Mierran x x


----------



## mollymittens

Hi everyone,

Hope that you are all well.

Baby girl Abigail born 2 weeks ago at 20 weeks 2 days, too beautiful for this world she has joined her brother Noah in heaven.

Taking some time out 2009 been a disaster.


----------



## Betty-Boo

Mollymittens - words simply fail me. Please know I'm thinking of you and your family.

       

Take care x x x


----------



## misha moo

mollymittens, so sorry for all u and ur family have been though XX


----------



## Carrie D

Oh no, Molly Mittens.  I've thought about you so much over the last few weeks as you disappeared from FF after your stitch.  I am devastated for you.  It is so incredibly cruel.  Lots of love and strength to get you through this.  Carrie D x


----------



## Lilith

Dear Molly,

I am so sorry! I am feeling really sad. I have no words to express my solidarity. 

Hugs,

Lilith


----------



## filskit

Dear Molly

- I'm so shocked to read your tragic news. I too have been thinking of you lately, because you haven't been posting for ages.

So so sorry

feebee
xx


----------



## spooq

Oh Mollymittens my heart goes out to you. I am so so sorry for your tragic loss. I am truly devastated for you and your DH. This is such sad news. Thinking of you, take care xxxxx


----------



## bubbles06

molly mittens-so sorry about your loss,thinking of you and your family at this time,take care ,xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

mollymittens- I am so sorry to read your news. There are no words that will comfort you and your dh you must be devastated. Why does life have to be so cruel you most certainly did not deserve to have this happen again. Take care of you and dh and just know we are all thinking of you at this sad time.     

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

armaita-GCRM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- 









mollymittens- GRI 

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI


----------



## whippet

Mollymittens just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your devastating news. There are no words to comfort you at this terrible time but know that we are here for you at any time if it helps any   . 

whippet x


----------



## karen-lynne

Mollymittens, I have never had the chance to chat to you, Im pretty new to this, but my heart goes out to you and your DH.  life is so unfairly cruel, sending you my love  Karen xx


----------



## Cars

Molly mittens- I am so so very sorry to hear of your loss, i am absolutely devasted for you, i cant imagine the heartache your feeling but if you need someone to talk to pm me xxx


----------



## mrsmac

mollymittens - so, so sorry. Can't believe this has happened to you again.   for strength for you both. Sending  


mrsmac
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Molly - so sorry hon.     thinking of you both. 

Mierran x x


----------



## berry55

Hi Girls,

Just a quick me post 2 let u all know how my review appointment went at GCRM. Well............. not much really to say.................

As soon as i walked in the Dr said "I'm so sorry that this has happened again! There is nothing i can do or say, ur cycle was perfect, great embryos,  but they will just not stick and we dont understand why!" He then went on to say that as i was on the prednisolone and clexane he does not think any immune testing is needed (i did think he would say that, he thinks its a waste of money and time) H e did however say that if i wanted to go ahead with the testing and need any tx for immunes GCRM will b happy to let me cycle as long as i dont have IVGI as he does not this it is safe and he doesnt want something to go wrong a few years down the line and he will feel that he had some part in it. Which is fine as i dont think i actually wanna have IVGI anyway, to be honest it scares the c*ap out of me. So i did it, i booked up for london.... my appointment is the 14th of december. We r gonna get the train down on the 13th and come home on the 15th (dh said we may aswell as we have 2 go down anyway  ) I just dont know what to think about anything... i'm so so scared about it all, i really beilive that something is wrong with me but i just hope its a little thing so it can b fixed easily and i dont even need to mention ivgi cos DH will NOT let me go for it even if i wanted too. He also thinks its too risky. i have an appointment with my GP on the 15th DEC for all my level 1 blood results, so i'll need to cancel and try get another appointment. I should have the level 2 results (london tests) within 10 days so thats quick, i hope i get it b4 xmas so i can think about it over that time. 

QN for all the GCRM girls - i asked Dr Marco "what do i do about starting tx again.... do i book a consents appointment again??" he said no to me and just said "start when ever u are ready" My head was a bit   as it usually is after i have had a review appointment and i just left it. What do i do? Do i phone and book what? i'm confused. 

Berry xxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Berry good luck for London hope you get some answers. When we wanted to cycle again we just phoned up on day 1 of my period to book the prostap for day 21  and spoke with Pat as we figured that would allow time for drugs etc. and any questions from clinic and they were fine with that and we did same this time, hope this helps  

As for us went for private scan today to reassure us and thankfully yes we still have our little fighter in there so going to try and relax now and enjoy this pregnancy.

whippet x


----------



## berry55

whippet- Yey!!! Thats great news!!!! So happy that the scan went well for you!   Thank you for the info. How do u pay for tx then? i always thought u had 2 pay b4 u start?


----------



## whippet

Was a little different for us in that we asked our gp for a private prescription if clinic sent them a note of drugs required which they did with no problem (saved alot too). We then just paid when we picked up list for our gp which was on about day 10 of cycle. Hope this helps.

Thanks re scan  

whippet x


----------



## snzk

molly.. so so sorry to read your post. My heart goes out to you both. Can't believe this has happened to you again.     . life can be so cruel sometimes.


----------



## Mrs R

mollymittens I'm so so sorry, I can only imagine how devastating this must be to happen once but twice is so cruel. My heart goes out to you hunni 
Thinking & praying for you that you get through this awful time


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone, what sad news to come back too 

apologies for not having posted for so long  our house has been in chaos the past week or so with all the clearing out, painting, carpeting & flooring and we had no internet during it all  I'm pleased to say we are now back to normality & everything is looking ***** n span  DH back to work today but doesnt feel like he had a holiday bless him, he worked so hard.
I'm keeping well apart from a niggly hip & the occassional swollen ankle but I honestly cant complain 
How are we all?? 
Have I missed anything? 
Just had a quick read through the posts.............brain is like mush but I'll attempt a few personals......

whippet - was asking after you on the other thread, so glad you got good news at your scan, was wondering how things were going. Must be a big relief hunni  You take care and look after yourself & that precious cargo

berry - done you a reply on the other thread 

mierran - how you feeling after your flu jabs? hope you're doing better. I'm def not having the SF one despite being hounded by GP practice  During all our decorating etc I did end up doing poss a bit too much  but DH was well annoyed with me & thurs/fri I was on strict relaxation orders so tha was me told. My UGG's are my new best friends 

karen lynne - how you getting on with the IUI? are you on the dreaded 2ww

misha - nice to see you posting again, sometimes you just need some time out eh  So sorry your AF has been particularly evil  & even worse for it to arrive at same time as other folks preggie news, I remember that feeling only too well, hopefully you'll be theone with good news in 2010 

sadie - how you getting on with juggling work & mummy time? hope Frank is doing good

sarah - hows you luv, juts read your PM, I'll do a wee reply 

suzi - whats all happening? has AF shown?

lady n - are you keeping well?

hello to everyone else...cars, carrie, feebee, ranweli, sunni, lilith, mrs mac, luckyluciana & everyone else I've missed 

Mrs R xx


----------



## spooq

*Hiya all GG's * 

*Berry55 * - glad to hear that you've had your review and its given you something to move on with. Best of luck with the appointment in London. By the way, (I'll probably seem really dumb here, lol ), what is IVGI?

*Emmypops * - excellent to hear that your 12 week scan went well. Hope the swine flu jab was relatively painless, and that you're feeling less nauseous as you move into your second trimester.

*Feebee * - hope your house move nightmare is more like a nice dream!

*Karen-Lynne* - great to hear that things are going well at Nuffield. It'll be good to get some 'insider' info about another local clinic. If our next TX doesn't work, DH and I will be saving up some dosh (though my parents have offered to pay) for going private, but hoping we don't need it. Your follies sounded good. Did the IUI go ahead on the Weds or Thurs? Got my fingers and toes crossed for you, hun. Nothing wrong with being positive, it's a very powerful thing!   

*LadyN * - are you glowing yet?!

*Liz * - how are the side effects from prostrap? I'll be getting that next time round but never had it before. Hope you're feeling fine.

*Mierran * - sorry to hear the flu jabs have made you feel grotty. Hope you're much improved now.

*Mishamoo * - I can totally understand why you've spent some time away from FF. Sometimes you just need to get away from everything that reminds you of TX to give yourself time to grieve and heal. I hope you're feeling a wee bit more positive now, though it can be tough. Hang in there. 

*Mrsmac * - how are things with you? Hope you and bubs are well.

*MrsR * - brilliant news that all your cleaning, clearing out and DIY-ing is done! I take it that's you 'nesting'?! 

*Ranwelli * - how are things with you? Hope you and bubs are well.

*Sunni1 * - hope your injections are going okay. How are you getting on with them?

*Whippet * - delighted to hear that everything is great with your wee one. 

***

As for me, still waiting on AF! I've not been too well recently. Had a really frightening time on Thursday - about early afternoon suddenly experienced overwhelming dizziness and faintness. Had to abandon the car at work and get picked up. Luckily was able to get an emergency GP appointment who very quickly diagnosed viral labyrinthitis. I'm taking something to help with the dizziness but meanwhile am unable to drive, crap!

Well SIL had a wee baby girl lastnight. We got the call just after we'd gone to bed and fallen asleep. Feeling alright just now. Kind of excited about wrapping up all the clothes I've been collecting over the last few months. It'll still be hard though but will put my best face on.

Hiya to Carrie D, Cars, Jenny, Lilith, Mini minx, Princess, Sadie, Sarah, Snzk!

Hiya to everyone else, sorry if I've missed you. Hope all GG's are doing great.

Suzi


----------



## misha moo

OMG can u believe it is the 1st of December!!!!  i am excited, i am very much a Christmas person, just love the excuse to eat to much, giving out presses and spending time with the people you love. so roll on Christmas.

Mrs r- so u are loving the uggs? i was thinking of getting a pair either that or the 'just sheepskin' ones they look quite good to, i was out in the town last nite with the girls for a meal and i can tell u i was wishing i had a pair, my feet were killing me!ouch. anyway hope ur resting up  

suzipooh- i know how ur feeling honi with the arrival of a new wee one in the family. I just became and aunt again this week, SIL had a baby boy on tue, i was kinda dreading it and TBH & didn't think i wanted to go to the hospital. anyway the way events turned out me & DH had to go as MIL & FIL were both ill and wanted someone from ourside of the family to visit. i needent have worried cause as soon as i seen him he stole my heart  he is so so cute. i have been 2 c him 3 times already, i have been able to enjoy my nephew being born this time as the last time when my BIL and this then wife had the first wee one i has just suffered a mc and SIL had been so nasty, saying thinks like "why is everyone upset?, u would think some one had just died" and she also cried to MIL when she found out i was preg saying it was not fair she wanted to have the first grandchild in the family!!! so i was a hard pill to swallow when i lost my baby and the months later had to go to the hospital to congratulate her, of course MIL and FIL were sympathetic when i mc but buy the time the baby was born they were happy to be grandparents so were asking DH why i was not as over the moon as i should have been, it was just a horrible time and i sad time, and for some reason in the back of my mind i expected this time to be a repeat of last time, but it was not and i am totally in love with my new wee newphew, i still felt a wee bit sad when MIL was taliking to SIL about baby names and clothes and such things but not because i am jealous but because i might never have the privilege of having that conversation with someone. Anyway sorry to waffle on Suzi but i have got a feeling u will be a great aunt u have been preparing for it for months by collecting all that baby stuff for her


----------



## misha moo

just wanted to ask how everone else is doing? hope ur all keeping well 

i am in the middle of trying to decide on when best to do next tx, lots going on at work, so don't know when i can fit it in. Also been looking in to tx in norway if the next one is not successful, anyway any opinions?? 

So for the moment me and DH are using the clearblue fertility thing and   don't really think it will o us any good with MF but i suppose its worth a try, at least it makes us feel like we are doing something 

XXX MISHA XXXX


----------



## armaita

hi,

please update me. baby Ben was born on the 3rd of november 2009!  .

love to all


----------



## SBB

Hi

armaita- Congratulations. Will update the list.    

Hi everyone. Sorry not been on busy at work and wee man has cut another 2 teeth so not been sleeping great. Anyhow, trying to juggle work and home not easy especially as I have been nightshift. Been thinking of you all though.

MrsR- Glad you have house sorted. Ours is still in an uproar with the loft and looks like we won't get it finished for Christmas as the weather has kind of scuppered our velux windows. Hope you get plenty of rest.

Suzi- Hi chick hope AF shows up soon. Doing a wee dance for you.              .

Misha- Good luck with   . Looks like you be busy over Chrimbo.      .

Whippet- Glad your scan went well. Looks like you got a wee fighter.

Berry- Good luck with tests hope they show something that might help.

Anyway this just a quick post as am going for a lemsip. Me and the wee man seem to be passing the cold between each other.

Love Sadie


----------



## sunni1

Ladies
Just a quick update - felt rotten during stimms ( endo playing up) had EC yesterday - got 4 eggs   Thought there would be more as they were more on last scan   phoned this morning & 2 can be used - so fingers crossed & they both will be put in tomorrow  

 to everyone
s
x


----------



## mierran

Eeeek just done it again. huge long post, and I've managed to wipe it. Typical.    

Anyway, hope every one is doing well. 

Sunni1- keeping my fingers crossed that those 2 eggs will make 2 good little embies that will find a nice home.  

Sadie - I hope both you and wee frank can get over your colds, and that the lemsip helped. How're you finding it juggling work and your prince? And how many teeth has he got now? 

Hoopies - I see from the list you're down as a BFP. Is that from your frosties? I hope so, and, and that the angel is just keeping watch over a successful pregnancy  

Molly -  

Berry - I hope you dont have to wait too long to get your level 1 bloods done, and that you get some answers from them and the immune ones. 

Misha - glad someone likes xmas - I tend to be a bit bah humbug, I'm afraid . The thing I've realsied is that, as far as work is concerned , there is no good time for treatment. You have to decide when is best for you, and work will sort itself out ( says the woman who has organised tx for feb in part because rest of spring/summer looking busy at work     ) 

karen-lynne - hope all going well for you and stimms ok. 

suzipooh - how're you feeling? I'm doing the AF dance for you now.    Hope the witch arrives soon.   I hope your nephew is doing well. 

armaita - congratulations on your little boy. I hope you and he are doing well.   

Mrs R - sounds like your Uggs are well loved   Glad the house is all sorted. hope the niggly hip and swollen ankles keep to a minimum. 

fee-bee - hope you and bump are doing well despite the hastle of moving, and that you're all settled in for xmas

mrs mac, ranweli, luckyluciana , emmy, ladyn whippet and all our other pregnant ladies - i hope all is going well. 

snzk - how're you getting on? 

Cars - how's you adoption journey going? 

Well, news this end . It's all organised for feb. It'll be about the 5th that I fly to istanbul ( depending on AF - just hope it stays regular as I'm not taking the pill to regulate it as I want min drugs as I feel so cr*p on them, i respond strangely to them and it's not guaranteed to help as different people take different lengths of time to start AF afterwards anyway ).
Not booked flights etc - leaving that till closer to the time. Starting to get excited. it's only just over 2 months now. Getting hiv/hep b and c bloods redone with vacc in Jan.  DP still saying he doesnt want to discuss things till the new year, but is still saying ok to go with cycle and I should just organise it, so I have.     tho he did also say he didnt want to find himself in turkey on the 2nd of Jan, so sense of humour is intact .    

At least, I think he was joking  

I hope everyone else is doing well.       to all

Mierran x x


----------



## snzk

hi all,

Firstly I'm just bookmarking.... 

Got so much to catch up on need to spend some time reading your posts. For me, the holiday was what we needed. Had a few dodgy days but turned out perfect in the end. We had a fab time in the snow. I don't know how to add pictures so might attached my ******** link later.

For now, hi to everyone and hope you are all doing okay. Will do personals later. Oh, and I turned 40yrs old yesterday..had a great time and was spoilt !!!

take care..


----------



## liz101

Hi girls,

hope your all doing well in this horrible cold, cold weather! 

Well, have had a very testing couple of weeks after the prostap. I thought maybe if I tried to take it in my stride and not make too big a deal of it then perhaps I wouldn't suffer as many side effects. Ha! Now I think maybe I didn't prepare myself enough for what was coming !

Thankfully there were none of the hot flushes but all my usual triats seem to have been magnifired by a million as Dh puts it. I am quite an emotional person anyway but have been having crying fits as if someone has died. These follow short bursts of extreme rage over the littlest things . That along with extreme tiredness has made it a not exactly easy time. However I just keep reminding myself that it will hopefully all be worth it and I would put myself through anything if it helps the dream come true.

So tomorrow I'm off for the scan and dh a lesson in stabbing me in the belly (am sure he'll do just fine ). 
Sorry not had time to go through all the personal mentions but you are all in my thoughts and I keep everything crossed for all of us.

Liz xxx


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies, 

Havent been on much... so thanks for the mentions & i hope everyone is well.

Calling drs this morning for UTI results - had a bit of a sore tum on monday so just been taking it easy this week (off work yet again!)

Bought some more little vests and babygrows the other day.... just trying to get into the "feeling" which is hard cause im not feeling baby move much, its like once or twice a day so i have my paranoid pants on and out with the doppler every night.

This year has really flown in.... cant quite believe Santa is on his way!
I havent bought one single present.... need to get my finger out but the thought of trudging about the shops is the last thing on my mind!
xx


----------



## Mrs R

dropping by to say hello but no time for personals  I'm off out to attempt the start of my crimbo shopping....eeek!!!

hello to everyone & I'll try & post on sunday with proper personals

Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi all,

Wow this is busy wee thread!!  Its been sooo long since I've posted but I do drop by from time to time to catch up etc and its great to see some of me old mates with BFP's, Ranweli, Hoopies, Mrs R, Whippet (sorry if I've missed anyone) and of course big congrats to all the BFPs!!!  I feel bad not being on and supporting you through this journey, I know how much your support meant to me.

The girls are getting big, they're almost 8 months!! I can't believe it, sometimes I look at them and think "where did my wee babies go!" (although I don't miss the feeding them every 3 hours lol).  Both girls are  coming along well although they are keeping a wee eye on J's weight as she's a wee bit smaller than A and they both had that horrible sickness and diarrhoea bug a few weeks ago and J lost some weight.  Trying not to worry too much!!

Juggling work and the girls is a bit tricky but we're getting by. We have our own business and I work from home but having 2 wee ones gabbling away in the background doesn't come over very professional!!  Anyway we get by.  I like having them with me.

Not much more to say just now, except CONGRATS and bump rubs to BFP's and    to everyone going through or waiting for tx.

Take care of yourselves and I'll try not leave it so long!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

a quick hello again  never seem to get a minute  just back from the hairdressers after a wee trim and blow dry & I'll need to be beautifying myself soon as we're off out to DH's uncles 50th party tonight.....all go eh!!!
Xmas shopping was a bit non eventful yest.....got a good few ideas but never actually made any purchases for anyone, did however order some Xmas food from M&S so maybe that counts as a start  got a wee trip to silverburn planned for mon afternoon with my mum so my spending shall commence then 

suzee - lovely to hear from you & nice to hear things are going so well, luv your pic of the girls they are both so cute and wow how time has flown!!!! I'm sure Jessica will soon make that weight back up bless her. Sounds like you have your hands full so no wonder you cant post as often but being a mum is a full time job in itself. I'm keeping really well and I'm just so thankful and grateful to be 31wks preg, a total dream come true.

ladyn - have you got a nasty UTI I hope not. Is that doppler keeping you sane?? Are you having anymore scans or anything? I've got my 32wk one this wed, looking forward to it! God knows what position bumper is in but the kicks take my breath away at times!!!! Think I'm breeding a kickboxer in there! Our supplies for the wee one is growing by the week, luv buying now as I honestly thought I'd never be buying things for my own wee one.....we're truly blessed.

liz - hopefully once you start jabbing you'll feel less hormonal and better and you're so right it will all be worth it!!!  How did the scan & darting lesson go the other day?

mierran - so glad plans are in place for turkey, I really hope the clinic out there makes your dreams come true.Not too long to wait & all the festivities etc will make it come round all the quicker

sunni - how did the ET go? hope you've got your 2embies back & they're snuggling in for the longrun  

sadie - how many teeth has frank got now? He's doing so well bless him. Has your cold b*ggared off yet??....I hope so. How are you going to fit in Xmas prep this year with all the juggling? I'm sure you'll manage though 

armaita - congrats on the safe arrival of baby ben  

misha - good luck with trying au natural just now & I'm sure you'll decide what to do next TX wise....good luck  p.s. The UGG's are fab, permanantly attached to my feet now its like going out with my slippers on 

suzi - how are you feeling hunni? Hope theyve given you something to help as dizziness is horrible. Have you been to see your wee neice? bet she is beautiful, what did they call her? You'll be a fab auntie and will be able to get in loads of practice for when its your turn 

karenlynne - how are you?

mollymittens - thinking of you lots, hope you're doing ok 

have a good weekend ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

sadie - OMG what a nightmare. I hope the weather starts being more accomodating, and you get more sleep 

Snzk - glad you had a great break, and sounds like you had a fab b'day. Hope it's an omen for a fab 2010 for you 

liz - sorry you're having such a rough time on the prostap. Have things imroved now you've started stimming? How's DH getting on with the needles? Hope he's getting to be a dab hand at it , and he's coping ok with your      Hope you get lots of good follies. 

LadyN - hope all ok re your test results. You getting another scan soon? Good luck with the xmas shopping

suzee - your girls are georgeous. I hope you have a fab first xmas together. 

mrs r - i hope your shopping trip on monday is a good day out and you manage to get some pressies bought. it sounds like you're getting somre bruised ribs there. 

hoopies - hope all going well with you. What stage you at? 

mollymittens -   

Got really excited at work today as realised only 2 months to go   . hoping it'll just fly by. sometimes think I've spent the last 6 years wishing my life away.  

hi to everyone else, hope those with bumps have a great run up to xmas, and those ttc get a christmas miracle. 

   to all

Mierran x x


----------



## SBB

Hi all

Thought maybe I better clear something up. The Hoopies don't have a BFP but when they left the thread Mr Hoopy asked me to put BFP with a Gardian angel next to their name in the hope that she would look after them and grant them a BFP one day. I know it a bit confusing and sorry if I have caused any. I broke my heart   putting it in.

MrsR- Me and wee mam feeling better and he slept last night all nite for 1st time in weeks. He has 4 teeth but not where youwould think. He got two front middle bottom teeth then 2 top teeth but the ones next to your front teeth. He looks like a wee vampire. Trying to juggle things is difficult and have lots on this weekend. 21st and a christening so chrimbo shopping out till Monday but really need to finish it next week. Need to try to put up a christmas tree too. Hope you get started at Silverburn and njoy party.

Suzee- Hi so nice to hear from you. The girls look fab. Poor J. She will make it up soon. Wee Frank not big weight gainer either but he is healthy looking and happy so I am not that worried. They just keep eye on his weight and growth.

mierran- Yip it is a nightmare but hey ho just need to get on with it. So glad you are getting excited about going toTurkey I have everything crossed for you.

ladyN- Hope you feeling better chick.

liz- Hope the hormones beginning to settle.

snzk- Happt belated birthday hope you had a fab day.

sunni- How did things go? Will update list when we hear from you.

Anyw ay need to dash.

Hope everyone else is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI 

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM Starting in Turkey Jan/Feb 2010 

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI EC 2/12 2009

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI- Stimming Dec 2009


----------



## sunni1

Morning Ladies,

Just a quick note as im off xmas shopping 
Got my 2 embies back on board on Thursday ( 2 day transfer), so OTD is 16th       Were 4 cell , 9/10
Back at work tomorrow, hopefully things will go quickly - as if! Feeling fine, although side with cyst was a bit sore lastnight, so gave in & took paracetamol. So glad the injections are finished, felt crap on them - so not the lurvly pessary's have taken the place!!
Hope everyone is well 
      to all
s
x


----------



## misha moo

Morning all

sunni1- i will   for u that u get a happy result just in time for xmas 

sadie-Thanks for clearing that up, cause i had been away for i while i though i had missed what had happened, i kept looking back through the posts but couldn't find any thing, and i am sure the wee angel u put beside the hoopies will on day bring them the result that they deserve .  gLad to hear the wee man is getting a wee sleep now.

mierran- So happy that things are getting positive for u again and tx is now not that far away, u really deserve it all to come together for u, u are such a support to others on this thread 

Mrs R- what are u like with those uggs? i have visions of u in the labour room with them still on!!  i am the same just now though cant be bothered with anything that hurts my feet, i just want comfort. Think i might be getting old   

Anyway this is just a wee quick post, i am off out with my mum for xmas shopping going to try and get something for DH, although i am not sure what he would like. I am also taking my niece with me cause she wants to buy presses for her mum and  dad with her own money, she has just turned 12. last xmas was the first time she bought us all something with her own money, she bought me a wee mini hot water bottle, it was so sweet i will treasure it forever.

anyway big hugs to anyone i have missed will be back on later XX MISHA XX


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI 

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM Starting in Turkey Jan/Feb 2010 

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI- Stimming Dec 2009


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies !

Remember me ? No, I thought not. I've been a bad Glasgow Girl !

Well, I'm still here. Just about surviving. My last BFN has taken a while to get over in fact I'm not sure I am yet. Still feeling very low. But I'm checking in to see how you are all doing.

So glad to here wee Frank is thriving, Mrs R's baby preps and I was delight to see Mieran posting again and having managed to find a way forward. Wishing you all the luck in the world - you deserve it.

As for me, waiting to start again. Marco says everything went well, just need to get the wee blighters to stick.

I'm not working at the moment, so my mood is very low. My weird neighbours have now been promoted to 'nieghbours from hell' after Mrs Weirdo shouted and swore at me when my cat wandered in to her garden. No apology, nothing. Just Mr Weirdo coming round and accusing me of shouting at her. Go figure. This all happened in from of my parents, who found it very upsetting 4 days after me BFN. But wait a minute Mrs Weirdo was heavily pregnant at the time, so I was supposed to cut her some slack according to Mr Weirdo. Just as well I didn't let rip on my issues.....So now we avoid them at all costs, keep the cat in most of the time and are kept awake by their baby.....not sure she'd be too happy if I popped round and had a word with her about that ! Normally I could cope with this but now I just shake at the thought of seeing her. IF has a lot to answer for !

Sorry didn't mean to rant so much there......bitter ? Moi ?

Are we all set for Xmas then ?

One positive to not working is I'm a bit more organised than normal. But I'm sure I'll have a last minute rush anyway.

Well, take care ladies.

Minnie
xx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Sunni,

I will be thinking of those beautiful embies!!!!

MMouse: Glad to hear from you, that weirdo sounds terrible.

I moved back to Mexico City as my dad got worse, it seems that he won't have another surgery as quimiotherapy is not working as much as the doctors expected. So, I am trying to give him a hand. DH is still in Glasgow, he will come for Christmas and we will decide whether we go ahead for our next cycle in January. As one needs a car in Mexico City and I getting my new one next week (exciting!!). I started a research project in Mexico City, I love it. However, my colleagues and students say that after 8 years in the UK I have become very British, I think they mean I do not kiss everybody and I look kind of serious. It's funny though. I miss the UK a lot but I need to be close to my dad now. Now you are one of my constant contacts with the UK.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone 

Sadie - cheers for the Hoopy info, and sorry if I've contributed to any misunderstanding. I just got excited because I know they had 3 frosties, so though maybe they'd had a FET and got a BFP. I hope they still will. 
I hope your cold is improving, and wee Franks teething isn't causing him too much grief

Mrs R - how're those Uggs holding up to the rotton weather? 

sunni - glad those 2 little embies are safely on board, and I hope they get nicely snuggled in for the next 9 months.    It's great you got two 9/10's.   Good luck for the 16th  

misha - cheers hon    how did the shopping go? Your niece sounds just gorgeous. did she get some pressies bought? 

minniemouse - i remember you hon, and dont feel guilty. when it all goes pear shaped, we all need some time out to lick our wounds and cry, so dont feel guilty. And I know how it feels to lie in bed and listen to a baby's crying. It really wrenches at your guts. You're right IF does have a lot to answer for.   
I hope that your next door neighbours stop being so self-absorbed and selfish .Your    isnt missing out on much at the moment with the weather outside. My lot keep looking at me in disgust at the fact that I cant stop it raining. Bad owner that I am  
I hope that you start feeling a bit better, and that when you get started again it all goes well, and you get that magical BFP, and the most wonderful present in time for next xmas. 
And well done on getting organised for xmas.   

Lilith - sorry to hear your Dad's worse, and not responding to the tx. I hope things improve.  I hope you and your DP have a wonderful xmas together, and you can get a plan for the future. 
I hope your new car is wonderful, and the research project goes well. It must be funny to realise how many mannerisms you've picked up over here. And , with regards to the weather in particular, you've definitely got the good deal at the moment. 

At the moment I'm doing the anti-AF dance. 28 days is friday, and it's 28 day cycles I've based dates on , but looks like it may come early..... why can nothing be simple. I've been 28 or 29 days every month since last tx in july.       

Hi to everyone else, I hope you've all had a good day, and the rest of your week goes well.      to everyone. 

Mierran x x


----------



## Mrs R

braved the xmas shoppers and shops yest & I've now caught the bug for it  going to another shopping centre this afternoon for more bits n bobs  Everywhere is so festive & our street now resembles Disneyland with all the xmas lights  

mierran - ugg's doing good ta  I am a tad protective over them though  I'll join in your anti AF dance......        hope it helps and AF doesnt muck up your plans!!!!

lilith - I'll say a wee   for your dad, I'm sure he's loving you being out there with him. Enjoy the new car when you get it

minnie - hello you, you're doing the right thing by taking your time and getting yur head round things. Its so hard to deal with so I'm sending you huge big   And as for those neighbours of yours  send your cat over to their garden to do a big poop in it  

misha - you've given me an idea about my Ugg's in the delivery room      How did you get on with the xmas shopping? Did you get DH a pressie? I'm off today to look ofr ideas for my DH, no clue as to what I'll get him!!!!!

sunni - fab that you've got 2 embies back onboard!! Roll on the 16th, I'm keeping everything crossed for you....good luck!!  

sadie - wow you are a busy lady, how was the 21st and the christening? Have you managed to start any shopping yet? Silverburn was good yest. Got my MIL & FIL's gifts and saw stuff for my dad so today its braehead to buy my dads, get ideas for DH and mum as well as vouchers for all the kids. You made me laught when you said Frank was like a wee vampire 

catch up again soon ladies
Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey Glasgow girls

This thread has gone quite, it must because we are all busy getting organised for xmas 

I have been shopping like mad this week, spent both my days of in john lewis buying pressies, done really well though and thats me just about finished, just one or two minor things to get now  So looking forward to xams day, because of our jobs every year either me or DH is usually working over the xmas period but this year we have got 5 days off over xmas so cant wait to eat drink and be merry!!! 

any way i have got to hit the hay now and get to sleep for work in the morning so i will pop back on tomorrow for personals


ho ho ho to all my FF's


----------



## LadyN

Hi all,

Havent posted in a while so dropping by with some good news.
Baby was perfect today at the anomaly scan. 10 fingers 10 toes  He/She had ankles crossed so couldnt find out the flavour - naughty baby!!

Uploaded a new pic for you all to see

<----


Luv to all the bumps & cycles 
Ciao xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Mrs R - re the delivery room Uggs that is definitely a bizarre mental image - and a slightly disturbing one. 
thanks for the anti-af dance. Unfortionately no success - AF on wed 2 days earlier than expected. Think it'll just mean moving everything forward a couple of days. Waiting to hear from clinic. It's typical , and serves me right for thinking I had everything organised. I'm just glad I didnt book flights or accomodation.  

LadyN - great piccy of wee baba. Will you get another scan in which you can try and find out sex ? or you just going to wait and see on delivery ? 

Sunni - good luck for wed. I hope it's a great big BFP      

misha - I hope you enjoy a good xmas with DH, enjoy your 5 days holidays, and have some hangovers worthy of all the time off   

I've had a busy week. Had councillor / therapist on Tues, as felt I should discuss donor egg issue with a profesional to go through potential adverse feelings. What I got from it is that I'm bad for going with an annonymous donor and treatment abroad, and that i should only have 1 embryo put back ( she was horrified at the idea that they would replace 3 ). So not exactly what I was hoping for. She eventually accepted the fact that I'm aware of potential problems with learning dificulties etc from a multiple birth, and that annon donor means child will not know about genetic inheritence from one side. She also seemed amazed at the fact that I was well aware that , if DP and I split up, I will end up with a child/ren with no genetic link to me but a link to my ex parter, and that this is not a big issue. The child/ren will know that it/they are very much wanted and loved - no matter what happens to DP and I . 

Wed was a pre anaesthetic assesment. Thursday was accupuncture. Friday was a general anaesthetic , cystoscopy and examine under anaesthetic. Good news - no endo in my bladder. Bad news -  say no point doing any further investigations until I have had/ given up on having children.  

And how was your week? 

Mierran x x


----------



## Cars

Sunni, just wantedto wish you lots of luck and love for wednesday


----------



## sunni1

Afternoon, Thanks Ladies - sore (.)(.) has gone, been really crabbit - hmmm, so I don't know. Do you think many people test early?
      to everyone
s
x


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone  

Haven't been a good ff since pc has moved upstairs to newly converted loft. Still wee bit nervous of the stairs and enjoying this new experience that is sciatica. I have been reading up on everyone from work pc.


sunni - sending loads of       for your best Christmas pressie ever, a lovely BFP xx

cars - how are you doing? xx

mierran - that's some week you've had, honey. 2010 has a lot for you to look forward to and focus on.   it is your year where dreams come true xx

ladyn -  I was the complete opposite at second anomoly scan (our consultant was off sick. Was meant to be quick check up but got another scan. I certainly wasn't going to put her right. Great to see bubba again) Anyhow, straight away she asked if I wanted to know the sex. Stuttered , stammered and said, NO!! We def want a surprise on the day. Was still really hard not to give in. Hope you're keeping well xx


Hi to mrs R, sadie, misha, minnie, carrie, lilith and all other gg's. Look forward to catching up soon xx


We are doing well. Making a point of enjoying everything this pg has to offer. Still wake up and dare to believe it's happening. Been a long time coming and we are so grateful. 


mrsmac
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Not forgotten you all just been so busy working and getting organised for Christmas. Hope all is well with everyone.

Mierran- Just wanted to say am disappointed that you had such negativity from counsellor  . All I can say is that I carried Frank and grew him and my blood fed him so if I am not his mummy then what am I. Yes he may not have my genes but that doesn't mean that in every way I am and always will be his mummy and he will be my boy. All these things don't mean anything once the bubba here. He knows he is loved and that is all that matters. Even if you split up which I hope and pray doesn't happen if you give birth to baby then you are legal parent it does not matter about the genes. I wish you all the luck in the world.  

sunni- Hang in there sweetie. Don't test early you will only worry more. 

I have to go folks but will try to get back on this week.

Love Sadie.


----------



## Lilith

Dear Sunni: Just wanted to send you lots of BFP wishes!!!

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hello

how is everyone 

I'd a good weekend, lots of quality time with DH, catching up with family visits plus put up our Xmas tree & Xmas nick naks, its looking rather festive  There was obviously a feast of X factor and strictly as well 

Feeling really good especially when chilling out etc only thing is back hurts if I'm walking about for over 20mins but hey ho I'm luvin' it & cant complain 
Off out today with my mum, aunt and cousin for a wee bit of lunch (yum yum) and then may pick up a few pressies for DH 
This week is my last week at work (Tues, Wed & Thurs) then its mat leave  

sadie - frank looks fab in his wee santa outfit  have you got any time off at Xmas

mrsmac - poor you with sciatica, can you do anything for it? my back hurts if I'm walking around too much, you look after yourself

sunni - hang on in there hunni  stay away from pee sticks.....they are evil  Sending you loads of  ,   &   hope you get an early xmas present 

mierran - bloomin' typical AF  have you heard back from clinic yet? when can you book things up? its exciting!!!! Not sure I'm liking the sound of that councillor person  seems quite blunt and matter of fact, you'll be a fab mummy when it happens & that bubba will be yours no matter what  hope you're feeling ok after your wee procedure last week 

lady n - glad all went well with your scan  are you gonna hang off & wait til birth for the flavour

misha - eating, drinking & being merry sounds wonderful  make the most of that xmas time off!!!!

ranweli, lucky luciana, feebee & Emmy - are you all keeping ok

hello to everyone else 
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Mrs Mac / Mrs R - yip im going to wait and get a suprise. If the baby wanted us to know they'd we'd have found out so obv its a cheeky wee thing  

Had my swine flu jag today and my arm is agony and all swollen   hope bambino is ok, havent felt them move since having the jag at 12 today   

My rash showed its ugly face again but is now dying dowm, back to work tomorrow and am actually going to try and attend everyday till i go on mat leave, ive been off for ages (i think they will be glad to see the back of me when i go on mat leave!!)

Christmas shopping 75% done. Have ran out of cash and refuse to use plastic - have cut back a lot this year & got a lot of good prezzies when i went to mcarthur glen (things like jumpers and cardigans etc).

Hope everyone is well   xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Just a quickie to wish Sunni good luck for tomorrow.   

sadie - wee frank is just georgeous in his santa outfit. thanks for the support too.  

Misha - cheers hon. Hope all going well for you. 

Minnie - how're you geting on? I hope your neighbours have been behaving themselves.  

Lilith - how's your dad getting on?  

mrsmac - hope the sciatica improves. No way you can move pc back downstairs at the moment to save you having to climb the stairs? and I'm nort surprised you're nervous - it's a very specaial and long wished for bundle you're carrying  You going to pick names for both flavours then? 

Mrs R - how time flies - tomorrow your last day at work. I hope it's a good one. and I hope your back doesnt play up too much. Only 7 weeks to go.    I'm still a bit tired after the GA but otherwise doing ok. Fortionately work's not too busy at the moment, so I can just potter along, not have to be the usual blue-a*sed fly 

ladyN - congrats on getting so much shopping done. And on refusing to give in to the tempation that is credit cards

mollymittens - how're you doing hon? 

Well, feeling quite bouncy at the moment. Quite glad that I havent booked flights with all the stuff in the news about BA strikes. Hope that gets resolved quickly, or I may not be so laid back  . 
Everything sorted with the clinic and things just shifted 2 days forward with no drama, which is good. So looking at about 4th of Feb to go to Istanbul.    

Hope everyone is having a good week. 

Mierran x x


----------



## misha moo

Evening

Just a wee quick post from me just wanted to say good luck to sunni for tomorrow 

Sounds like we are all getting festive  it was my day off work to day, so i washed all my windows and put changed all my curtins also managed to get the Christmas tree up at last! so almost ready for Santa coming, i cant wait. Its my dad's 60th birthday this weekend so we have booked a private room in a local hotel for dinner with all the family and then back to my house afterwards so really looking forward to that, i thing i have more to organise of that than i do for Xmas!! still looking for a nice top or something to wear to it, and i have still to get balloons and champagne organised for it.

Anyway big hugs to all the Glasgow girls will do personals tomorrow  

nite niteXX


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Hope you are all well x

We are doing great going home to Ireland for christmas so looking forward to that.

We have registered with three adoption agencies and have social workers visiting us in Januray so its all going really well, thanks for everyone thats been asking, I will keep you updated,

I wish you all a fantastic christmas and a great new year xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mierran

hi everyone, 
just on to check if Sunni had results through.   
hope all having a good day,
Mierran x x


----------



## sunni1

Ladies,
Its over for me for now im afraid - AF arrived yesterday after i done a cheeky test   Also had bloods today. The thought of doing it all again...nightmare. Anyway, sat on sofa allday drinking wine - medicinal of course  Trying to be positive as it was out first shot.
You have all been great - will be back soon.        to everyone
Hope you all have a great xmas
Its all so very hard, isn't it.
s
x


----------



## mierran

Oh Sunni, 
i'm so sorry hon. I hope the medicinal wine helps- a little, at least.  . take care of yourself, and give your other half a big hug from me as he'll be devestated too. Take some time to grieve, and then you'll be older, wiser, a bit sader, but even more determined for go number 2. 

Mierran x x


----------



## misha moo

Just popped on to see how sunni got on, so sorry hun that it didnt work out this time  You are right It is a nigthmare to think about stating all over again and to be honest i think i can speak for all us girls when i say that eventually that feeling soon disappears and u will come out fighting and ready to go again, u will be amazed at yourself when u bounce back. Anyway just allow yourself and u otherhalf time to feel angry, hurt, cry whatever u may feel, u have to remember the trauma ur body has been through both emotionally and physically so just take it step at a time

take care and enjoy that wine u more that deserve a glass


----------



## Lilith

I am really sorry sunni, hope the wine does its job and you feel a little bit relax. I really hope the second one is the very good one.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## spooq

Huge   to you Sunni. So sorry to hear it wasn't good news. It took me and DH a long time to get over our BFN after our first ICSI so don't put yourself under too much pressure. Do what you need to heal and grieve and take as much time as you feel is best, everyone is different. I know its really painful but try to think of it as almost like a trial run and that at least now the clinic have a better understanding of your body and how it reacts to the treatment so that next time round, your chances are even better


----------



## spooq

Just a very quick update from me   I promise I'll do personals very soon as I finish up for Xmas tomorrow  

AF has arrived in all her glory today. DH has said he'd rather not consider starting TX this time round as he thinks its a good idea if we can just relax and enjoy crimbo and look forward to getting started in the New Year. I think that's best particularly as GRI aren't likely to start me at this stage of the month with Xmas looming anyway. Oh well...lots of yummy champagne over the festive season  

Went to see BIL and his wife with their new baby. Can't believe how well I coped! Very strange    I found it difficult during the pregnancy and was totally freaked out that I'd find it all too hard. In fact, I really enjoyed spending the time with them. And it has made me feel much more positive and hopeful. Mind you, it might change when I have to listen to MIL waffle on and on


----------



## sunni1

Evening Ladies - thanks for all your kind words - managed not to cry today - woo hoo!Wine & 4 hours on phone to best friend helped a good bit! Clinic says they will send me a letter after review to see what happens next - so onwards & upwards I suppose.
Thank you all so much
s
x


----------



## liz101

Hi girls!

Sorry not been on for a bit but working really hectic and long shifts just now (I work in retail, yes Christmas is the worst! ). Have also been loaded with the cold which is really not helping me make the most of my Christmas preperations. Anyway, had last scan today and am booked in for retrieval on Mon morn. Can't believe it's happening so close to Christmas, am slightly worried that my hectic life right now is not the best basis, but just going to try and relax as much as poss. Will be glad to finish nasel spray as makes me feel abit sick after taking it so not really been eating prop (not that it would do my shapely figure any harm to miss a few calories )

Sadie - Frank is mega cute is his wee Santa suit, what a lovely wee man he is.

LadyN - What a great scan pic, must make it all the more exciting when u see it so clearly.

Cars - Hope you have a great Xmas back home, will be thinking of you in Jan.

Sunni - Am so sorry about your news, I hope you can find the strength to get through Xmas and put all your energies into ur next cycle.  

Lots of love and Christmas wishes to everyone else 

Liz xxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,

firstly, so sorry for me a naff FF,I've been awol for so long. The 2nd BFN has taken this long to come to terms with. AF has been here for almost 6wks now and I'm so cranky....oh well...not as cranky as I was during tx haha..Anyway, we had a super duper time in Aviemore, the snow came in bucket loads and we had a fab time with the dogs. Was knacked at the end of it was was great to get away.

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=2042856&id=1414557488&l=5dfd645209
(some of our snowy pics)...

So ladies, I wish you all a very merry christmas and the very best wishes for 2010. Fingers crossed it brings good tidings for us all.

xxxx

/links


----------



## Lilith

Hi Snzk: Nice pictures, I loved the animals and you guys looked really happy.


----------



## Mrs R

wow the time is just flying by, only 4more sleeps til the fat guy in the red suit visits 

I'm now finished at work and had a good last day (bit of skiving, as well as nice lunch & pressies) so thats me on mat leave 
Been busy today wrapping all my xmas pressies but feel rather festive now 

Got a few bits of food shopping to do these coming dys as all the family are coming to ours for crimbo dinner but hopefully I'll fit in some rest n relaxation too.

snzk - absolutely luv your pics, looks like you's had a fab time & snow in its enormity!!!! Your dogs are gorgeous, especially the one with the piercing blue eyes. Sorry your AF is still lingering, I can sympathise as I used to have heavy, prolonged periods due to my endo (((((hugs)))))

liz - hope your EC went well today, look forward to an update from you  Hopefully you'll be posting the first of many BFP's in 2010 

sunni - so sorry that it wasnt to be this time around  take your time to get over it, indulge in more medicinal vino and try to enjoy the festivities. New Year new fortunes, keep the chin up 

suzi - I like your DH's way of thinking, have a fantastic festive season & gear up to go early in the new year  enjoy all that champagne 

cars - have a fab time back in Ireland. Sounds like you've got lots to do in the new year with all the agencies & social workers, you're gonna be great parents, be sure to keep us updated of your progress 

misha - how did your dad's b'day celebrations go?? Its my dad's 65th on 1st Jan so double celebration

mierran - glad things aren't too hectic for you at work, are you off during the festivities I'm loving not working  Even better the next few wks when DH will be on hols too. It'll soon be time for your trip, we'll all be here to offer support etc 

ladyn - how are you after the SF jab?? how you getting on back at work? Well done with the crimbo shopping, I'm all finished mine now 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sunni- So sorry to read your news. Sending you a big hug.  

Everyone else. So sorry I haven't been on. Work and trying to get organised for Christmas is a nightmare. I am pooped. I will try to catch up over next couple of days. Just hope all of you are well and looking forward to spending time with loved ones over the festive.

Love Sadie


----------



## LadyN

hey mrs r - still have a big red hot patch on my arm  its not sore but 1 week on so id have thought it would have gone by now.

I went back to work for 1 day then stopped early for crimbo leave (i have a cheek but to hell with them!)
Roll on january and i can count down to maternity leave  Got midwife next week so i'll be getting my matb1 form (eventually!)
They didnt fill it in for me when i had my 20 wk scan as it was scan only (poo!)

Its snowing really heavy here! Might need to go buy a turkey tomorrow as a standby as i dont think i'll make it to my mothers on christmas day as she gets the snow bad out her way so i could potentially be eating cheesey pasta if i dont have a back up!

Love & christmas cheer to you all (god this threads gone quiet!!) 

x


----------



## whippet

Hi guys I take it everyone is as busy as I am trying to get organised for christmas hence the board being quiet.

Mrs R glad thats you finished now enjoy the rest before the baby arrives, sounds like you pretty well organised for christmas.

Snzk glad you had a great time in Aviemore but I think you may have brought the snow back with you  . Loved the pictures you guys looked to have had a fab time. Hope you have a great christmas.

LadyN I am going to brave M and S foodhall tomorrow then wrap, wrap wrap. Ps. I love cheesy pasta ha

Liz hopeyour ec went ok   

Sunni hope you manage to have a nice christmas honey  

Sadie huge thanks for keeping us all up to date all year you do a great job honey. Hope little frank has a lovely christmas and yourself of course  

Cars hope you have a nice time over christmas.

To all I have missed Merry Christmas and I hope Santa is good to you all

As for us, Foodhall for shortcode stuff tomorrow, Asda shop being delivered late afternoon, beds to strip tomorrow and then only the kids and  husbbies gifts to wrap but at least all bought so nearly there. Working half 4 till half 8 christmas eve then off until 28th so cant complain. Hope you all have a fantastic christmas you all deserve it. Many many thanks for all the support given and for the friendships I have made here. Heres to a very Happy Christmas and New Year to us all

whippet x


----------



## Lilith

Happy Christmas to everyybody and lots of BFPs for 2010!!!

My DH will try to fly tomorrow to Mexico City, he has a BA flight, I hope he can make it.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks, brrrrr its cold!!!!!

How are we all today

Weather in Renfrewshire area is prob as bad as everywhere else , snow and ice are lovely to look out at but not practical when you need to be getting out & about  I'd to get my neighbours to dig snow off my driveway & put some grit down to allow me to get my car off the road & into the drive last night   nightmare!!!!!
Hibernating today  but I need to go to M&S tonight between 7-8pm to collect food order.....oh great fun, think I'll get DH to do the driving 

lilith - hope your DH's flight isnt affected with the weather

whippet - good luck with the food shopping, eek I'm dreading M&S!!!!! You're gonna be busy the next few dys so make sure you get some rest before the 28th!!

lady n - I think the mat1B form is usually completed around 24-25wks so I'm sure she'll complete it next week. I'm seeing MW tomorrow for my 34wk appt  Hope you make it to your mums for Xmas dinner

sadie - you are truly a 'wonder woman' in disguise  hope you get a bit of 'you' time over the festivities. Have a brilliant time with little Frank 

well I'll prob not get back online for a few dys....what with Santa & family things so I'll wish everyone a very merry christmas....have a good one folks 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## sunni1

Evening Ladies
 fed up with this ice & snow everywhere - nightmare.
Hope you all are well & looking forward to santa   he wont be long now!
Im organised at last - anything ive not got - tough! Working tomorrow, drop all xmas pressies off then can relax!
Have a lovely time everyone
s
x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 
my goodness - what is this weather like. all i can say is thank god for central heating. 

sunni - how're you doing hon?  

liz - how did things go at EC? You got a couple of embies on board, I hope
Hope you're doing well, and    

Lorr - are all 3 of the huskies yours? they look like they're loving the snow. glad you had a good break. sorry you've still got the   causing pain and heartache. and i'm with you in wishing us all the best of a new decade. 

Lilith - how's the weather in mexico? how's you dad? has DP made it out yet? Hope all goes well

ladyN - hope you got a turkey for backup. I may be with you on the cheesy pasta. 

sadie - wee frank must be getting so excited with the decorations etc  . Hope you all have a fab time on his first xmas

mrs r - hope you got you food collected ok. glad your neighbour was helpful. And cheers for the support. I'll need it even more by feb. Only 6 weeks now, I think.    eeek. about the same time you'll meet your wee one.  Hope your dad has a good birthday on the 1st

whippet - sounds like you'l have your hands full. I hope everyone has a great day.  

cars - hope the emerald isle is good crack for you 

   

I got the following from a friend, and thought I'd share it. 

2010 Contract

After serious & cautious consideration... your contract of friendship has been renewed for the New Year 2010!

It was a very hard decision to make... So try not to screw it up!!!

My Wish for You in 2010

May peace break into your home and may thieves come to steal your debts. 


May the pockets of your jeans become a magnet for £50 Notes. 


May love stick to your face like Vaseline and may laughter assault your lips!


May happiness slap you across the face and may your tears be that of joy


May the problems you had, forget your home address! 


In simple words ............


May 2010 be 1 of the best years of your life!!



Have a Happy New Year!!


Hope everyone has a great time over the next few days, and that those who want to go away to relatives over xmas dont have any problems with the snow and ice and -7 temperatures . Brrrr. 

I'm working though xmas ( still heading to my mum's for a few hours and hope the phone doesnt ring - if I can drive ) but off for a few days from 30th.    Then it'll really be countdown to feb    DP going down to his parents tomorrow. they live in norfolk, so here's hoping he makes it in one piece.   and not one icy one   

Anyway, hi to eveyone else, hope you all have a great festive time, and that 2010 is a wonderful year for all. 

x x


----------



## Carrie D

Just popping on to wish you all a merry Christmas.  For those with little ones, enjoy every minute and I hope that Santa is good to you!  For those with little ones on the way, take care, snuggle up and enjoy your last grown up Christmas.  For those still waiting for the best Christmas present of all, may 2010 be our year.

Lots of love, festive cheer and Baby dust to all of you.

Carrie D x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Just popped on to wish everyone a Merry Christmas.     hope Santa is good to you all. 

We are just about organised here and goodness knows where I am putting everything my boy is so lucky there are lots of pressies for him to open under the tree. He has been choked with cold last couple of days and seems to keep getting it every other week but hopefully he will be a wee bit better tomorrow. I am getting excited we have waited for this day for a long time.

I just hope that everyone who has still to realise their dream that in 2010 you will get your chance to be mummy's and daddy's and I know you will all be fab parents. I truely do understand how it feels to want it so much. So on that note I am sending you all good luck angels.                         

Lots of Love 

Sadie


----------



## whippet

Merry Christmas everyone hope santa is good to you all, you deserve it.

whippet x


----------



## liz101

Hi everyone!

Hope you have all had a great Xmas and santa has been good to you all. As of Xmas Eve have 2 wee embies hopefully making a home, so fingers crossed! Is it just me or is anyone else really fed up with the snow now? Novelty factor has definately wore thin despite dh resorting back to his childhood and buliding a snowman in our garden, lol!   Hope ur all well and enjoying the festivites.

Love Liz 
xxxxx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
Merry Christmas to you all,hope you have had a good time so far. Me n DP and the dogs are loving the snow....I know it is a pain for most of you but it's the only wish of mine that has come true !!!!.... so I am enjoying it for as long as it is here.

take care all xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Liz - I hope those 2 little embies are getting all snuggled in. When's your OTD? Is it on the 8th? Or will it need to be later? Hope it's a BFP and rewards you for all your abstinance   

sadie - I hope wee Frank loved all his pressies. I bet he really loved the paper tho    Is his cold getting any better? And thak you for the good luck angels - all good wishes ( and bubbles ) appreciated.   Hope you have a great hogmany. 

carrie - Here's to 2010 - the start of a new decade. Let's hope it's a great one for all of us , and that we, and the others still TTC, get a bump or  for next christmas 

whippet - hope your kids both had a good xmas, and that your 16 year old has a good ( but not too good   ) new year ( I'm remembering my hogmanies at that age     ) 

Lorr - glad at least one wish came true. Lets hope it sets a trend for the future  

Well, I managed to get stuck in the snow at my Mum's on xmas day. I only went over for a few hours as i was working. she had to get a neighbour out to push my car out. day itself ok, but managed to burst into tears on Mum and my sister. Blame Shrek the Halls, and the tripplets  

DP on his way up from Norfolk at the moment. Fingers crossed. Rather him than me

I dont know about anyone else, but , despite my good intentions, I think I'm well on my way to putting on the 5lbs weight that is average gain over xmas.    It's my birthday tomorrow, so I suppose a certain amount of leaway is allowed. 

Looking forward to some time off over new year then , once the   has arrived, I can see about getting stuff booked. Then I can really get excited. 

I hope everyone has a fab Hogmany, and that 2010 is a great year for all the Fertility Friends- whatever stage on the journey they are.    

Luv Mierran x x


----------



## Branston Pickle

Hi all

Just wanted to say hello, Im a newbie. Start ICSI at GRI either on 7/01 or 04/02 depending on the availability. Good Luck everyone xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Happy birthday Mierran!!!


----------



## filskit

Happy birthday Mierran      . Hope you get spoilt rotten

Good luck to Learnin the ropes. I'd my BFP at the GRI and they were excellent. 

Sadie - is Frank feeling any better? Poor wee soul! 

Liz - be rooting for you on the 8th, if that's your otd? 

Had m/w appt this morning - all going well, always lovely to hear the h/b. Still got a million and one things to organise, so better get going

If I don't manage to post again, wishing everyone a great 2010

feebee
xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

Hope u all had a lovely Christmas, i was totally spoiled by DH and my family. I had a lovely dinner with MIL and FIL and had everyone at our house for dinner the next day. We were all going mad playing the wii, was totally knacked after it, anyway another few days of pigging out and then its back to the gym for me, want to loose a wee bit of weight cause i have decided to do another tx as soon as possible  was so confused about what to do as there is so much going on at work and i have been approached about a promotion but if i took it, i would be spending even more time at work and more time being stressed out so that would not do me any good, if anything i actually wanted to reduce my working hours just to take me down to a 4 day wk even if it was just temp during tx, i was so tried and stressed out at work during the last tx so i want to do it differently this time, i have not mentioned this to my bosses yet but hope they can accommodate me.

*Mierran-* hope u have a lovely birthday, not long till things get started again for u hope 2010 is our year 
*Fee-bee-* good to hear things are going well 
*Lilith-* hope ur DH made it and u have a lovely new year
*Sadie*-hope u enjoyed your first Christmas with you wee angel, i am sure Santa would have been good to him, have a lovely new year
*snkz*- the dogs are just beautiful, u must have ur hands full looking after them. Anyway i to am enjoying the snow, although i might not be saying that now that i am back at work tomorrow  anyway have a great new year
*Liz-*  for you that 2010 will bring you a BFP 

To everyone else Mrs R, Whippet, Carrie D Sunni and anyone else i have missed have a brill new year and hope all our dreams and prayers come true in 2010


----------



## misha moo

Oh and welcome to th thread 'Learnin the ropes' i know u will find lots of help and support on here, i to go to GRI let me know if i can help u with any info. have a great new year


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks 

Had a brill Xmas & I'm looking forward to 2010, not that we'll be doing anything exciting for hogmanay. On the 1st its my dads b'day so having a bit of a gathering at ours for a double celebration!

As some of you may know, Dr Gaudoin (from GCRM) has been my maternity consultant at the Southern as well but jst found out today that he has lost his ante natal clinics at the southern due to changes at the hosp with the new maternity unit opening  Bit upset as Marco has been fab & we've known him for years and feel realy confident with him. I'm now under a Dr Cameron from the Queen Mums who is moving over to the southern  anyone heard of him

well I better go, want to wish you all a fabbie 2010 sprinkled with tons of babydust & BFP's 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi everyone hope you all had a great Christmas   We had a lovely tme and Emily was really excited - this was the first year she really understood what was going on  

Sorry haven't been on for a while but everything is fine here - startin to develop a bit of a bump now - much earlier than last time - have my 20 week scan on 8 Jan so nervous bu excited to see Flumpy again    We are not going to find out the sex tho - that would spoil the surprise  

Just wanted to wish you all a Happy New Year and may 2010 be the year when all of our dreams come true    

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 
Thanks for the birthday wishes. Much appreciated. feeling a bit teary now.

learnin - hello and welcome. You'll get the hang of everything soon enough and , any questions, just ask. There's a lot of accumulated knowledge on  here regarding fertility problems and possible treatments, and a lot of wonderful support. 

Lilith - how's your father getting on? 

Liz - good luck for the 8th  

Sadie - hope wee frank's less snuffly  

fee-bee - not long to go now till you get to meet your little girl.  

misha - glad you're looking to the future. It doesnt make it any easier to deal with the pain of a failed treatment, but it gives you hope and something to look forward to. 
I'm with you as far as the less work during tx. One of the reasons I decided on tx abroad was that I can take 3 weeks of work. While I may try it for treatment here, all that'll happen is, if work gets busy or they get stuck, I'll get a phone call. If I'm in turkey they cant expect me to come in at the drop of a hat    
You have to think what's best for you. As my work have demonstrated repeatedly over the last few years, they will continue to rub on without you, so dont feel guilty over taking care of no 1.   
Lets hope 2010 is our ( and everyone else TTC ) 's year

Mrs R - glad that all going well, but sorry you've got a change in consultant at this stage, esp as you were so happy with marco. I hope Dr Cameron is good. let me know as, if all goes to plan in feb ( nothing like positive  thinking   ) I was prob going to go to southern as I'll be considered a high risk pregnancy and they have my records from all my endo sx. 

emmypops - hope all goes well with your scan on the 8th

To everyone  - molly mittens, Buster, carrie, sunni, whippet, snzk, ladyN, mrsmac, the Hoopies, Cars, suzi and anyone I've missed - hope it's a great hogmany tonight, and that those with little ones on the way have a safe and stress free rest of pregnancy, and that those of us still trying to get over the IF hurdle join you in 2010. Love and      to all


----------



## whippet

Hust a quickie to wish everyone a Happy New Year when it comes.

We had our 20 week scan today and all looking good so going to try and relax a bit now if we can.

Mrs R when did you find out about Marco I too am gutted to hear he wont be doing any more ante natal like you I really like him  

whippet x


----------



## Julietta

dear all girlies with babes, bumps and dreams x wanted to wish you all the best for 2010 x we got our dream last year, our wee boy Innes, now 17 months old, a talking, walking wonderboy! We were told we would have to adopt as hubbie 0 sperm count! A miracle later and TESE op and a few sperm were retrieved and we were lucky to fall pregnant with our boy. We were told we had less than 5 % success! 

Just wanted to spread love and luck to all out there as I know the heartache and journey is hard, but dreams can come true.

Sadie, hope your gorg wee man is well x I cry every time I see his wee face as know the struggle to get him and he is amazing!

Mrs R, not long now!!!!!!! AM SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO happy for you and hope he , ( or she, is he a boy! , maybe soooooooooo, hee hee, ama  wee bit pyschic, think you maybe havin a boy xxx ok will shut up now)

so many folk out there (none on this site!) have no idea the absolute joy of a child, as my hubbie is working nites tonite, my family and friends don't want me to be alone. But I have my wildest dream, my wee boy, chasing me and playing hide and seek! Gone are my party ays (for the mo) my joy are my boys) 

I don't always now get the chance to post( as too do a 4 day week, be a mummy and wife and work privately!) but I am always reading and here and really wanted to post tonite x


Its amazing to see the success stories but also my heart is with those less than so and wish you to carry on and have the strength to continue there are so many children out there needing homes too and my next dream is to maybe adopt x

Anyhow, sorry for rambling on, may you all have a wonderful 2010 and that all your dreams come true x

much love

Jules xxx


----------



## Amber

Mrs R- Dr Cameron is lovely. He did our nuchal fold and 3d scans at the GCRM and we thought he was great so lucky you!

Really hoping that all of you have successful tx in 2010

A x


----------



## Lilith

Happy New Year to everybody!!!!!!!!!! Let's hope we get lots of BFP during 2010.

DH managed to fly to Mexico, so we have been celebrating Christmas, NYear and my birthday (today) together. We have decided to try again, so as soon as my period appears we will start the stimms, we will follow a short protocol. My dad had an awful crisis, he stopped eating and lost about 10kgs in couple of weeks. But he is now more stable and trying to have a normal life again despite his cancer.

Mrs R: Hope your new doctor is excellent.

Julietta: Thanks for the positive ideas, we need those all the time and it is so easy to forget that it can work.

Whippet: Congrats on your scans!!!

All all the best for 2010 to everybody else.

Lilith


----------



## liz101

Happy new year everybody! 

Hope you all had a good time and those of you who can have a wee beveridge aren't suffering too much today! Just had a wee question if anyone could help me out. Was wondering how long after blood taken do you find out the result of bfp or bfn? Just need to know how much longer I'm going to be going crazy for! People aren't kidding when they say this is the longest and hardest 2 weeks ever! Blood test is tues and it's almost unbearable . 

Learnin: Welcome. You'll find everyone on here really supportive and it's great to be able to talk with others who understand what your going through. I've just had my 1st icsi at GRI and they were all really lovely and supportive. Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.

MrsR: Hope you manage to feel comfortable with your new doc, am sure he'll be great.

Mierren: A very happy (belated) birthday! Hope you had a great day.

Whippet:How exciting about your scan, you must be over the moon.

Juiletta: thanks for the positive vibes, just shows you should never say never!

Here's hoping 2010 is an absolutly brilliant and blessed year for all of us.
Love Liz xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey glasgow girlies

Hope u all had a lovely new year  TBH i am kinda glad its all over now feeling very fat and bloated and just wanna get rid of the left over chocs, get back to the gym and start getting in shape again for next tx. Normally ever new year day i have full family round for dinner but because of work this year we decided not to, so it was a pj's eating choc, lying on the sofa watching D.V.D's kinda day for me and DH . . ..  bliss!!!

Anyaway just really wanted to pop on and answer Liz's question,  u  will get an appointment for the morning time for bloods and they will phone u in the afternoon, if i can remember right i think it is after 2 o'clock that they start phoning people. just totally feeling ur emotion Liz reading ur post, think everyone on here will be, its such a hard slog on the 2ww, u feel every emotion going, it is so hard to switch off from it even for 10 min, it was all i could think about. i will be praying for u that u get a BFP on Tue, just keep going ur almost there 

MISHA xx


----------



## Mrs R

happy new year folks 

I'd a lovely quiet night in with DH on hogmanay, lasted til 1am though which wasnt bad going at all 
Yesterday we had all the family over at ours for dinner as it was my dads 65th bday as well as new yr's day....good time was had by all & Shloer is my new best friend 

Today I've been lazing about in my Jim Jams  DH is taking down all the Xmas deccies etc .....all over with for another year hey 
Tomorrow we've got the football.....Celtic v Rangers  I've been getting told off from all the family for even thinking about going but I'm feeling fine and I'll take things easy.....I aim to stay cool, calm & collected regardless of score and performance 
Mon is DH's last day off before going back to work so we're gonna have a cosy day in with all the sweeties and sky + 

Have you all had a nice time? 

misha - your day yest sounds like what I've got planned for monday  Bet you cant wait to get started again eh, hope next TX is 'the one' 

liz - how you doing luv? the wait is murder isnt it  analysing this & that, symptom spotting etc it drives you slowy insane eh  So hope you get the best news ever, what a start to the year that would be  Like Misha said you usually get a honecall from one of the nurses between 2-3.30pm, GOOD LUCK!!!!!!

lilith - belated b'day wishes!  hope you'd a fab day & got spoiled rotten  So glad you're gonna have another attempt, really hope this time your dreams come true, roll on next AF for you so you can start 

Amber - thanks for the info on DR Cameron, didnt realise he was involved with GCRM, must be good then. I'm sure I'll be in safe hands 

jules - lovely to hear from you & also that life is so good for you   Cant believe Innes is 17mths, wow where does the time go?? you just sound so happy hunni which is fab!  So you're a wee bit psychic & reckon my little bumper is a boy then? I was thinking boy til 32wk scan & then I saw face profile & kinda swaying towards girl now.....suppose only time will tell eh 

whippet - fantastic news that the 20wk scan was a good one  did you resist temptation on finding out the flavour  hope you can relax and enjoy things now ^ start palnning ahead, so chuffed all is well luv  I found out about Marco  on Thursday when I got a letter from SGH changing my 38wk appt. I rang to find out why & got told everything then  from what I can gather Marco only found out about it himself when he was stopping for Xmas hols  Just hoping Dr Cameron is as good 

mierran - i'm liking your positive thinking, way to go girl  roll on feb for you 

emmy - glad you're keeping well, good luck for the scan on the 8th, let us know how it all goes 

big hello to everyone else
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

HAPPY NEW YEAR. Let's hope it's a good one for everyone.  

whippet - glad scan went well. You'll feel a bit more comfortable now. Hope DD had a good 1st xmas. 

Jules - glad you had a good festive time with your wonderful little boy. It's nice to be reminded that miracles do happen. 

amber - glad all going well for you. 

lilith - poor you - i thought 29th dec was a bad day to have a birthday  . Hope you had a fab day, and glad DP was there to share it with you. 
Yeee-hah - glad you're going to give it another go.    have fingers, toes and everything else crossed that you get a BFP and that your dad gets to know he's going to be a grandpa, and meet his granson/daughter. 

liz - if you get the blood sample taken before 10.30 you'll get results that day - later on in the afternoon. Fingers crossed for tues 5th    lets hope it's a BFP

misha - glad you're having some slob time with DH , but i know what you mean about wanting to get back to normal and get those extra pounds off. Here's hoping 2010 is going to be your year. 

mrs R - hope you enjoyed the football, and that junior didn't get too excited. Sounds like you've had quite a hectic time of it. I hope tomorrow is a slob-fest for you both and you enjoy every minute of the fast deminishing time when there's only two of you to think about. 

I'm presently feeling - why can nothing be simple? AF looks like it'll start tomorrow so that means i'll have to shift dates for my cycle. Originally was planned for the 4th/5th feb but now looking at me flying out on the 29th jan. Work not going to be happy but nothing I can do about it.  Just glad I've not booked flights yet.  

DP's dad not too well again. He's got a cold that, with his underlying chest problems, is not good. I feel guilty but I can't help but think not again. The same thing happened last cycle but he's been fine inbetween. It's adding extra stress. I'm already worried about is DP going to get there ok ( if you remember we split up for a bit in sept as he didnt want any more treatment ) and he said last time if his dad deteriorated and he wanted to go south he would, despite the fact that it was a private cycle that , lets put it this way, he didnt pay for. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant. Blame hormones - PMS has a lot to answer for. I'd just like a bit of support from him , or at least to not feel like he's an obstacle. Am I being unrealistic? How supportive are your DH/DPs? 

Anyway, going to go and have a cup of tea and think about lunch. Hi to everyone else. x x 

Take care all. lets hope 2010 is our year for bumps and babies.    

Mierran x x


----------



## whippet

Mierran you sounding really low honey cyber   from me to you to help you to know we all here for you honey.

Lilith hope you had nice birthday 

Snzk how you doing honey bet the dogs are loving all this snow.

Mrs R did they give you the babies weight and expected birth weight at your 32 week scan? Cant believe you nearly there now bet your getting super excited now. We dont know flavour but have carried vey differently for my boy and girl so have a good idea  .
Working 8.30-9.30 tomorrow so cant face it but necessary evill and all that  

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Happy New Year everyone all be it a bit belated. Have been working like mad and then trying to spend as much quailty time with Frank and Frank jnr as I see this time of year as family time. We had a great first Christmas with the wee man and by xmas day he was a bit better. Santa was very good to him indead. Would be better to ask what he didn't get. We have a very big family and everyone was every generous. He really is a lucky boy and wee are so lucky to have him. 

My hope for you who have to to get there dream is that 2010 brings you great joy and like Jules said miracles do happen there are plenty on here to prove it.                                  Here's my lucky baby dust and angels to look after you all.

Liz- Good luck tomorrow I wil update the list. It is a very hard fortnight and I hope and pray for a +ve outcome for you.

Mierran- Happy Belated Birthday sorry I missed it. You sound a bit down and your DH must be torn too. I have to say my DH was my rock but all men are different and he must be worried about his dad too. I hope he picks up soon so that the two of you can concentrate on your treatment as that is important. Do you think he would sit and have a chat with you and perhaps make a plan that sit more comfotably with both of you? That may take away some of the tension for both of you. Good luck. Frank is better now thanks.

MrsR- Sound like you had a geat time and relaxed as you always seem to be on the go. Believe me take some time in the next couple of weeks to put your feet up as it won't be long till you are run off them. I am getting so excited for you it is such a special time and tiring too but it all worth it.

Whippet- Glad you scan went well and you can relax now. Half way there. Yipee

Emmy- Good luck with your scan hope wee bubba behaving. Can hardly believe where the time has gone for both you and Whippet.

Jules- So lovely to hear from you and you even gave me a boost when I read what you wrote. Sometimes you have to focus on the positive and am sure you will have given folk a real boost. Lovely to hear you and your wee boy are doing great and that he such a joy. Wee Frank has started to pull himself up and walk round the furniture and can go like a bat out of hell when crawling. He has been really good fun in lst couple of weeks.

misha- Sounds like you had a good xmas and New Year and I feel a bit like you. Need to turn over a new leaf and get back to my swimming and when the snow clears get out walking again.

lilith- Sounds like you have had a hard time with your dad hope he keeps getting better. Glad your DH made it to Mexico and good luck with your treatment keep us posted.

fee-bee- Glad all well with bubba. It is always great to get the reassurance of hearing HB. Hope you had a great festive time. Wee man is better now thanks.

LearningTR- Good luck and welcome the the thread will add you to the list.

Hi to everyone else and hope 2010 is lucky for you all.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI 

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM Starting in Turkey Jan/Feb 2010 

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Dec/Jan

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI- Officially PUPO OTD 5th Jan.  

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks 

Just lazing about today & making most of DH's last day of the hols.....having a wee chinese takeaway tonight 
Who is going to admit watching Celeb BB then......  I watched the start last night & all I can say is what a crap line up......"Celebs".....I was like who Not fussed about watching now 
Tomorrow night our Parentcraft classes start at the hosp, quite looking forward to them 
Not much else to report from moi

sadie - glad you've been having some quality family time  Me & DH have been trying to do that too. I do intend to get in some rest the next couple of weeks as I know once bumper is here I'll not know whats hit me  I'm off for a prenatal spa day this sat with my mum, ovbiously she's not having prenatal treatments  looking forward to a bit of pampering 

whippet - at my 32wk scan they estimate baby weight at the time by doing circumference of head, abdomen and femur length & then some mad calculation to guesstimate current weight. At scan time they reckoned bumper was around 5lb 4oz & if continuing to grow at same rate reckoned birth weight would be between 7lb 8oz and 8lb 2oz......who knows how accuarte this is though. Are you having a 32wk scan too? So how did you carry with a boy and then a girl?? What was the main differences??

Mierran - so sorry you're stressing about DP etc not ideal when you're going to be starting. Could you maybe chat with him so you can both share your feelings withut things building up too much? Any sign of AF starting?

Liz - thinking of you & hoping you're gonna be first with good news in 2010  

a big hello to everybody else
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Hi Mrs R yes we getting a scan at 32 weeks too. With Margaret she weighed 4 pound 4oz at 32 weeks and was 8 pound 13 at exactly 40 weeks! Dont know how much credability to can put to your shape when pregnant with boys and girls its certainly not a science but is fun. With Ryan I was all front, with Margaret I was round or as my friends sais I had an ass and the ass is becoming prevelant again but who knows  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

hmmmm interesting 
I'd say I'm def all front, looks like I've stuffed a beach ball up my top  Not put on weight anywhere else, just a baby bump 
Have you heard the old wives tale re. heartbeat? 140 or below is meant to be a boy, above 140 is allegedly a girlie. Heart rates when I've had them done have varied between 136 and 142 so no clue there either 

time will tell eh


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

I am back on the wagon today after weighing myself and work and being totally disgusted, so its def  zip on mouth for me. Cant believe i have put on 1 1/2 stone since the last treatment in september, i know what i weighted cause the last time i was it was when i was at hospital and was just going into egg collection and it was OK then, my god this treatment has a lot to answer for 

anyway just wanted to pop on and wish Liz all the best for tomorrow, i so hope ur wish comes true tomorrow i will be     for u. GOOD LUCK XXXX                          

will pop on for 5 mins later, dinner is out yum yum


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls  

Do you mind if i join you all, i did post on this thread during my past treatments but somehow i lost the link  , but i do recognise a lot of familiar names and have cycled with many of you in the past.

I hope you all had a nice Christmas & New Year  


MrsR when i was pg with my daughter i put on weight everywhere and my bump was all over, this time i know its a boy and am carrying him all out to the front so i think there is some truth in what the say about carrying boys to the front  , but the whole heartrate thing is rubbish as since 16wks mine has always been the same between 155-160 and he is definately a boy!!.

Sadie i cannot believe little frank is 10 months already, you probably won't remember me but we cycled together when you got your BFP, i cannot believe it was so long ago now  

Tracyx


----------



## misha moo

just popped on to see if there was any news yet,   for you liz


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone,

Hope you all had the most wonderful christmas and all the very best wishes and love for 2010!!  

We had a great christmas eve call for the scottish adoption agency saying that they recieved our application form, it looked good and can we come and see them on the 14th of January to get the ball rolling, can,t believe how proactive they are, thought we would be waiting ages!! We are so excited, wishing the next week away! Will know more details after meeting but have also applied to our local authority who we are meeting on the 27th of jan and then we will choose which one we will go with, will keep u all updated!

Sadie- christmas must have been magical with wee frank, dream come true to be opening presents with him on christmas day   

Mierran- Hope you are feeling a wee bit better and things get a bit better for you

Mrs R- Cant believe how far along you are, excited?   

Liz- Thinking of you and praying for you    

Tracy, welcome, this is such a great bunch of people witk lots of support and advice   

Misha Moo, i put on a lot of weight in my second treatment but you know what its a hard few months with all those needles etc so we deserve it a few treats   

Love to everyone,

Cars


----------



## sunni1

Ladies,
Hope you all are well - just popped on to say got letter from GRI yesterday -  'sorry you were unsuccessful with treatment' blah blah - ive to phone clinic when I get next period   Quick! Thought you might have to see Dr again before starting again - sooo , more waiting!
Cars - its all go for you!
 to everyone
S
x


----------



## psimps

Sorry if this is not the right place for this query but my husband and I have recently been told the only chance we would have of conceiving would be ICSI - we have been referred from the RAH to the GRI but have been told we could wait up to 9 months for our appointment there. Due to this we have decided to make an appointment with GCRM to see if ICSI is a viable option. Does anyone know how long we would be from initial consultation to treatment all going well?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated - apologies if I've hijacked the thread x


----------



## SBB

Hi

psimps- You more than welcome to join us. I can't really help much with GCRM as I had treatment at GRI. I am also from Ayrshire and waiting times are different at GRI for Ayrshire. Good luck and am sure if you phone GCRM they will be able to tell you time scales.

Doos- Welcome and good luck with treatment.

Tracyxx- I so do remember you my you have been busy growing that bump. Well done so pleased for you. Yip time goes past so quickly. You are more than welcome to come back to the thread. We a wee family and don't forget our members.

Cars- Fab news re adoption you so deserve this. Glad it going quite quickly and no wonder you excoted you will make excellent parents.

MrsR- Sounds like you got rest all sorted good for you girl.

Misha- I will be joining you.

Well I have had a great day. I won £1000 on the Staff Lottery. I thought the guy was kidding when he phoned me at work. Was so excited all day. Straight into my Aussie fund for October when i am 40yrs old and going to Oz for a month.


Love to all

Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  FET March 09  

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

MrsR- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI 

Suzi- GRI Starting Sept 09 Long Protocol

Jen- GCRM

Sandee- GCRM DE

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Jo- GCRM

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM Appt for Nurse Feb 2009

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

Elinor- GCRM

kerrmonster- Deciding on a clinic ?GCRM

AnneS- Stimming

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM Starting in Turkey Jan/Feb 2010 

princess30- GCRM Starting 3rd ICSI Feb 2010

Lilith- GCRM having treatment in Mexico Stimming in Mexico

lornam41-

Laura0308- GCRM Appt 30th May

mini minx- GCRM DE

kleenex girl- ?GCRM

Eeejay- Nuffield

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI- 

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010


----------



## wishing...

hi girls,

remember me?!  sorry i've been awol the last few months, i just don't know where the time goes!!  we've had a hectic wee time, selling our flat and moving back to edinburgh.  unsurprisingly we were homeless for a while between properties so the three of us had to move in with my dad and his wife for 6 weeks.  ethan is brilliant, nearly 9 months old and changing every day.  he truly is a wonder and i thank my lucky stars every day...

sadie - wow, i don't know where you find the time to be a mum, go to work, and update your fantastic list!  how is wee frank?  cruising already, wow, he is a wee star!

emmy - congratulations!!  what wonderful news, you deserve it!

whippet - you too, congratulations!  so you think a girl?  sounds like the "up front" or "all round" bump thing is usually right.

mrs r - not long now, get your feet up!  shame about marco's clinic but it might free him up to spend more time at the gcrm?  i was worried about leaving our frosties way over in glasgow now that we're back in edinburgh, weird huh?  i'm sure they're still in great hands, even ifg i can't drive past every so often to shout hi to them out the car window!

mrs mac - when are you due?  can't believe all the bumps have been growing so much, i really have been away too long.

jen - hi, glad you and dh have decided to have another shot.  keep wishing, stay positive.  you will get your dream and it's well worth the wait...

ranweli - boys are the best, i adore ours!  i was a little freaked out when we found out we were having a boy - i just thought god, i dont know anything about boys, i've never been one!  i wouldn't change ethan for the world and if we're lucky enough to have another baby someday, i'm already secretly wishing for a little brother...

mr & mrs hoopy - i understand your wanting to stay away from the thread.  i'm so sorry you haven't had your dream come true yet.  i'm still sure it will happen for you and i'll always be sending positive vibes your way...

liberty - good luck at the gcrm, we have a gcrm miracle baby boy!

jend - good luck for your cycle in april, this is the one, stay positive...

suzi - good to have you back and great news that you're feeling ready to give it another shot.  it must have been hard for you when your sil was pregnant but it sounds like you have the same response as i do when someone close to you has a baby - while it can be heartbreaking to see someone pregnant, it' all changes when the wee one finally arrives.  you just can't be mad at a newborn!

mollymittens - i'm so very sorry to hear about your beautiful baby girl, abigail.  words just can't express it.  we're all here for you.

mierran - good luck for your cycle, not long now!

armaita - congratulations on the birth of baby ben!

jules - great to hear from you and your wee miracle!  glad you're doing well.

suzee - how are your girls doing?  i can't believe how quickly time has passed since our little ones arrived in april - they'll be celebrating their first birthdays soon!

psimps - hi, welcome to the thread.  we were at the gcrm and at the time we started treatment very quickly - only a few weeks after my initial enquiry.  it's busier now but i still don't think the wait should be too long.  someone who's had tx there more recently might be able to tell you more.  good luck!

tracy - congratulations!!  not long to go...

liz - i'm hoping and wishing that you get your dreamed for result today.  fingers crossed...


hi to everyone i've missed, there are just too many to keep track of!


wishing x


----------



## liz101

Hi girls

Well looks like it wasn't meant to be this time,  .

Just want to say thank you so much for all ur well wishes and support, you guys have brought a tear to my eye more than once. It's so nice that people who you have never met could be so great and wish so much for you, it really means alot . Anyway will prob have a few more days of random blubbing before I pull myself together and try and get positive for the next cycle. 

I'll be back on when I'm abit more with it, until then sending you all   and positive vibes.

Liz xxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Liz- So sorry that u didn't get the result u deserve. I was thinking of u and   for u all day to day, as i know the other wonderful ladies on this thread will have been too. Just be good to yourself and each other over the next few days, if u want to cry, shout, punch a pillow or stuff ur face with chocolate then do it. I know that u never got the magical BFP this time, but just think of what u have achieved so far, u have endured a very intrusive, stressful procedure and u have made it to the other side, plus u and the doc's will have learned lots about how ur body reacted so it will help the next time. There is one thing i have learned about this tx malarkey, it wont kill us, but it will make us stronger. Us ICIS ladies are made of strong stuff 

take care honey X


----------



## Amber

Hi psimps- the other girls who have been there more recently may be able to help more but when I was there in Oct 2008 after initial consultation you have to get a scan and amh test done (they actually did that at the initial consultation)- the results of that took about a fortnight. After that you can start whenever you want. I can highly recommend the GCRM- they are great.

Best of luck!

A x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

liz - so sorry hon.   take your time to grieve, and we're here for you whenever you need us. And dont worry about randon blubbing - we've all been there, so know how hard this can be. Big hug for your DH too. Take some time together  

whippet - cheers hon.  

Sadie - DP would be quite happy if we didn't have any children, it's me that wants and he's prepared to go along, but no more than that. i think some of that is a defence mechanism, but that doesnt help as far as support, or even someone to talk to about it goes. Thank god for FF.  
congrats on the lottery win. And it's def going into a good cause. 

Mrs R - hope your spa day went well. sounds lovely ....

misha - i know what you mean about the weight gain during/after treatment. I seem to put on weight every treatment then spend the next 3 months trying to take it off. It doesnt mater what hormone you put me on my waistline expands.  I keep telling myself it's good practice for my skin for when I have a bump  

doos - hello and welcome

cars - so glad things are moving for you 

sunni - you can ask to see the dr if you're not happy with your treatment or want anything changed for your next cycle. otherwise you're back on the treadmill of af starting and phoning up to see if they've got a space.   

psimps - hello and welcome. at GCRM it was about 5 weeks delay for our 1st appt partially as we asked to see a specific dr. As far as starting treatment it was within a couple of months of contact, but that was 6 months ago. You can go and speak to them without signing up to a cycle and you dont need to make another initial appt . We saw thenm originally june 08, then contacted them feb 09 after 2nd completed NHS cycle. We left starting cycle till end of may as i had GA and EUA end april, but they could have started us sooner. Hope that helps. 

wishing - glad all going well for you. Hope you've got settled into your new house. Glad ethan is doing well, and getting so big. 

Hi to everyone else and hope all going well.  

Well, news this end. AF arrived so looking to head to istanbul 29th or 30th jan. Had to rejig things at work but just told them what was happening gave them no chance to object   . Colleagues been v good as far as swapping weekends with me. Just wish the bosses were so understanding.  

Had a talk with DP. While not the outcome I would have liked ( no massive gestures of support ) I am at least a bit more reassured that he will turn up in cyprus    Clinic have said they can freeze his contribution so he doesnt need to hang around waiting for EC if my AF delayed in starting or stimming takes a bit longer than expected. 

Well, I'm going to head into town as meeting some old friends for tea. Wagamama's here we come so healthy food ( well, main course anyway   ) 

Take care all, and here's hoping .......        

Mierran  x x


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Liz: I am really sorry. I send you a big hug. I hope you recover soon.

Someone asked about support from DP. In my case, it took me three years to convince DP to have babies. I felt we lost valuable time as I asked when I was 32 and we started to try when I was 35. So...it is sad to say but some of us do not have the expected response from DP but I guess one has to take into account all other aspects of sharing a life.

Mierran: I like the idea of giving some practice to the skin for pregnancy. Positive thinking!!! Glad to hear that you will start soon your cycle. I know it is hard not to have full support of your partner but sometimes they are just terrified or a little bit silly.

I am on my 4th day of stimms. I will have a scan tomorrow, I am nervous but tons of work are helping me to forget a little bit. We cannot afford another cycle, so I have all my eggs placed on this one. Good news is that DP accepted to stay in Mexico for at least a year so that I can stay closer to my dad. He will be in Glasgow all of March and then he will move back to Mexico. I promised that after a year here I will move back to the UK or whereever he wants to go. In my mind is a good deal, I think.
Today is "DIa de reyes", 3 kings bring toys to children, I was very happy to see lots of children playing with their new toys. I am bringing presents to an orphanage.

Good luck to everybody.

Lilith


----------



## wishing...

hi liz,

i'm so very sorry to hear it wasn't to be this time.  we're all here for you...  

wishing xx


----------



## princess30

Hi Ladies...I'm back   just on to wish you all a HAPPY NEW YEAR here is to 2010 fullfilling all our dreams..xxx

Sadie:- Can you please edit board  to show I start 3rd ICSI Feb I am still attending GCRM (3rd time lucky...  ) - Thanks x


----------



## psimps

HI Ladies, thanks for all your kind responses - they are much appreciated.  

I think I'm going to call GCRM this week for my initial appointment because I feel we've been left kinda high and dry waiting for our appointment at GRI which could be 9 months away. Our problem is that my hubby has an extremely low count with no motility so I presume they will need to try and extract sperm by pesa / tesa / etc. Has anyone else gone private before finding out if sperm extraction is viable?

I'm a bit confused whether I'm doing things in the right order. Any advice again would be appreciated.


----------



## SBB

Hi

Liz- So sorry no words can give you comfort. But we here for you. Take care. 

princess- Have updated you. Good luck with cycle.

Mierran- Good luck. I so hope this trip makes your dreams come true and that your DP will be more supportive to you.

Lilith- You are such a kind person. I wish you all the luck in the world for this cycle you deserve your dream too.


Anyway have to go.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tracyxx

Good Morning Girls  

Well after our scare last week with my bump measuring 37+cm our growth scan went great yesterday, the good news is that bubs is perfectly healthy and my fluid level is perfect so there is nothing wrong but we have to go back to see my own consultant on Thursday morning as baby is measuring right off the percentile chart so he wants my own consultant to decide what to do as we where only 32+2 yesterday and according to the scan bubs was weighing exactly 7lbs!!  , and to top it off he is still lyng totally Breech.  

They said normally being breech at 32wks wouldnt be a problem because babies can turn up to the last minute but the fact that he has always been breech and he is already 7lbs means the more he grows the less likely he is to turn so that might be another problem   , but the consultant who performed the scan was very hesitant to make any decisions or to answer any of our questions saying we just have to wait to Thursday to speak to our own consultant to find out what they plan to do as he says going to term isn't an option unless i want to try and deliver a 11-12lb baby  .

The consultant kept saying to me not to worry as cuddly babies always have less problem after birth than the little ones but i am more concerned about the LABOUR   (lol), as they said that the hospital policy is to do everything first to avoid c-sections so he said i should really expect to be induced early unless baby stays breech , but my daughter was induced at 38wks and she was still 9lb 1oz which almost ripped me apart so i really dont fancy trying to deliver a 10lb'er   

Tracyxx


----------



## Mrs R

bit of a 'me' update coming up.........

Not been on all week because I was rushed into hosp late monday night with a massive bleed.
Too say I was scared sh*tless was an understatement. I lost a huge amount of blood and as you can imagine was in a right state.
It was all a bit panicky at the hosp as they'd no idea why or where the bleeding was coming from.
Main concern was that it was placenta related in which case they mentioned an Emerg C section. Had various internals and scans which showed placenta and cervix was ok but bleeding continued so was kept in for observation and close monitoring and given steroids to mature the baby's lungs incase delivery was imminent. On the Tues I ended up getting uterine activity & started getting mild contractions so early labour was on the cards, again more monitoring & steroids. 
By the wed things had seemed to settle and they were less concerned about me going early.
I was eventually allowed home on the strict condition that I literally do nothing, total rest, not even so much as lift a pot and I need to attend for close monitoring! I'm so glad to be home and I'm getting wrapped in cotton wool by DH and the family.

What a fright we've had but all seems ok now so hopefully I'll cook little bumper for a bit longer.

Liz - so sorry it wasnt to be hunni 

hello to everyone else, 'll be back with personals when I'm more togther 

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Mrs R - so sorry to hear your news. What an awful time for you, you must have been in bits. Thankfully it is behind you now and hopefully 'bumper' will settle back down for another few weeks!

Take care of yourself and make sure you do nothing, zilcho, nada, not one thing....

Minnie Mouse xx


----------



## misha moo

Mrs R- u and DH must have got such a fright, u poor thing ur nervous must be wrecked. Just u make sure u get complete rest, don't lift a finger, make sure that DH even types out ur posts on the thread!!

take care honey


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- What a time of it you have had? U and DH must have got an awful fright. But at least all is well and if you can cook bubba for a few more weeks all the better. No more footie matches for you girlie. Get you feet up you have been warned by the boss and I don't mean me.  


Love Sadie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Liz -  

Lilith - glad all going well. Keeping fingers crossed this cycle is the one. And here's to partners being more supportive    glad you got some stuff sorted. 

Princess - Good luck for Feb 

psimps - sorry I cant help. I'm sure some of the others can give you more info. Good luck.  

sadie - wee frank looks to have sooo many toys. Cute piccy. 

tracey - glad scan went well, and good luck for thurs. I hope you get a good answer as to next course of action. What hospital are you at? 

mrs R - what a scare. Glad you and bubs doing ok, and I hope you get a bit longer before you meet him/her. You take care of both of you, and spend lots of time reclining and getting grapes peeled for you. 

Minnie - how're you getting on? 

Well, flights are booked. Mum and I fly to Istanbul on the 29th jan. DP flies to cyprus on the 8th as they've said they can freeze his   and back on the 11th so depends on AF and how I and donor stim as to whether we meet up or not. Having computer probs at the moment ( think like the rest of the world, my pc has a bug   but scans neg ) hense the few days being awol. Trying to sort out accomodation now. My printer is playing up too. 

Anyway, gotta go and get organised for work tomorrow ( and run another scan on this pc ) so         to all. 

Mierran x x


----------



## Lilith

Hi everybody,

Mrs R: OMG, what a night. Gald to hear you are at home now.

Mierran: So glad to hear that you are sorting out things and have dates fixed.

Liz: Hope you are doing better.

My Saturday scan showed that I have 6 good follies (ok for one ovary). Egg collection planned for Wednesday or Thursday. This time I did not do anything special, naughty me. Last two tries I did everything I could: massages, acupuncture, diet, etc... I am not saying they do not work, but I just want to relax a little bit more by doing nothing special.

Are you freezing? Take care of yourselves, put the heating at max level and enjoy a cup of tea.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks

thanks for all the lovely messages. I'm being a good girl and doing exactly as I'm told which equates to NOTHING!!!! Still getting crampy AF type pains low down but told this is normal for almost 37wks.
Been in at day care yest & everything seems to be back on track  
In the meantime I'm indulging in the likes of Jeremy Kyle, This Morning and Loose Women ......boosted with the help of a wee Malteser here and there  

lilith - your one wee ovary is doing fab! Good luck for EC this week  here's to good quality eggies

mierrran - grapes being peeled  honestly its not far off the truth, DH is not letting me lift a finger bless him. So glad you've got the flights booked  and thats great your mum is going with you. I really hope your foreign adventure is THE answer  Good luck with the PC probs

sadie - yeah no more footie for me  Dh is hardly letting me outta my bed so no chance of a trip to parkhead, I'll need to make do with dodgy online streaming for the games  hope you & frank are doing good 

minnie & misha - thanks girlies, hope you're both doing good? 

tracy - good luck for your appt on thurs

luv to one & all
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mrs R - just catching up with previous posts. Hope your ok and hanging in there. What have the hosp said about letting you go to your dates or getting to your date and being induced etc? Thats the nxt step im worried about!!

Got this time in 2wks your wee baby will be here!!

Quick update from me - i had my 3d scan on sat and am TEAM BLUE  So happy as i wanted a boy and had an instinctive feeling that it was going to be a boy! YAY all round!

Hope everyones doing well - sorry i havent posted much, im shattered when i get home from work and am on for wee quickies now and again

Much Love

Lady N & <babycrawl> xxx


----------



## Mrs R

ladyn - congrats on having a Blue Bump  You decided on a name yet?
midwife in the ward said she didnt think they'd let me go past my EDD but the consultant next week would discuss the plan of action so hopefully next wed I'll have better idea as I've got consultant antenatal appt.....I'll let you know what they say

xxxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- Glad you are doing better, you must have got such a shock, praying the next few weeks go smoothly for you and the wee one xxx

Lilith       best of look for EC xx

Mierran-Delighted that alls booked for your treatment- will be praying it all goes ok for you, will check in for updates xx

Hello to all xxxxxxxxxx

Cars


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

MrsR: Glad to hear you are doing better. Yes, do not lift a finger if DH is giving you a hand.

LadyN: Amazing, time flights, great to go through 3rd scan. 

I had EC today, we got 5 follies out but apparently only 3 are mature. The Mex clinic decided to do ICSI with those 3 and normal IVF with the other two. This is because apparently this gives the chance to the inmature follies to mature during the IVF procedure. Of course our chances with ordinary IVF are low as sperm motility was not great. Anyway, I liked the idea of giving them a last chance instead of just saying 'we cannot do anything with these two inmature follies'. We will know tomorrow how many embies we got out of ICSI and IVF. I am feeling great so I will get back to work tomorrow.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,sorry not been as much as i should but i try to read posts when possible,

mrs r-sorry to hear about your scare,you take good care of yourselve,no long to go now,cant believe we are nearly there,iam getting so excited now  ,

ladyn-your 3d scan piccie is lovely,and fab news about blue bumpy,i too am blue team and am  looking forward to meeting him,been shopping for cute dungarees and jeans,  

lilith-great news about ec,all the best    vibes for your 5 wee eggies,  

quick me update-at my 33 wk midwife appt was found to have high blood pressure and protein in urine and along with odema i have had for a while was suspected as having early onset of pre eclampsia,as they werent sure iif to admit me till bubba was born for close watch,thankfully they lety me stay at home to rest and go to maternity hosp every 48 hours for checks,bp has gradually lowered and protein has subsided so iam juston twice weekly bp checks now and weekly midwife appts,dh is being very protective of me,wont leave me for too long which is lovely,  

hi to everyone else,

ranweli xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Mrs R - glad all OK with you and baby. Mmmmmn maltesers.....I wonder if you can peel them   Good luck getting your footie fix - in a horizontal position .   to DH too

Lilith - congrats on getting 5 eggs -   you got good fertilisation rate .I'm with you as far as giving the 2 immature ones a chance.  Good luck for ET tomorrow. 
And my DP says if it's true about your life flashing in front of your eyes at the very end, mine is going to be ' cup of tea..cup of tea...cup of tea...cup of tea .... cup of tea'  

LadyN -   congratulations . Good luck picking a name. Hope all goes well for the next 3 1/2 months.

cars - how're you getting on? Good luck deciding what agency to go with. I hope everything goes smoothly for you both, so it's as short a time as possible before you find your wee one/s 

Ranweli - congrats on your little boy too. Glad the preeclampsia has settled down. You got a home blood pressure checker so you can monitor in between times? Hope all goes well for the rest of your pregnancy. 

I hope it's a good weekend for everyone.             to everyone. 

Mierran x x


----------



## Lilith

Hi,

Bad news on this side. From the 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised but one of them is highly fragmented and the only one only had 2 cells on day 2. We will get a morning call to know whether it continue its development or not. Biologist did not sound too optimistic. It is almost sure that we won't make it to transfer stage even. We are going to speak to the doctor in about 10 days or so to understand what happened. Not sure what to think just very sad.

Have a nice weekend

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

its the weekend ladies but hey for me every day has been like the weekend 
whats everyone up to?? 
Nothing exciting planned for moi.

Lilith - I'm really hoping that the one 2cell embryo has a wee growth spurt and does the business for you, dont give up hope yet. Sending you lots of   &   that you get to ET stage!!!

mierran - maltesers all finished but I'm onto Celebrations now  found a suitable website for my footie viewing this aft & DH is on strict texting instructions  whats your plans hunni for the weekend?

ranweli - been wondering how you're doing. Glad you're being closely monitored and here's hoping you continue ith day care rather than being admitted as it aint much fun being stuck in hosp. You've not got that long left either, it is all getting rather exciting isnt it!!!! Are you all ready for the arrival??

cars - thanks for the lovely words  whats new with you hunni?

ciao for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## Lilith

Unfortunately our embie did not continue its development, so no transfer for us at all.

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

awww Lilith I'm so gutted for you  Not the way you had planned things at all 
make sure you get some answers as to why its not gone to plan
thinking of you loads 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## Carrie D

Lilith, I'm so sorry that it turned out this way.  It's just so unfair. xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Lilith -   so sorry hon. Nothing I can say can make it any better. Just know I'm thinking of you both. I hope your meeting gives you some more information, so you can decide where to go from here.    

Mrs R - how're the 'celebrations' ?  any left? 

x x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Lilith- So sorry my sweet that things haven't worked out for you and DH this time. You must be devastated. Sending you a great big  

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Lilith just wanted to echo the girls here and say how sorry I am you have not made it to transfer honey I know how disappointed you must feel.  

whippet x


----------



## sunni1

Hi Ladies, 

Just popped on to say a quick hello - got AF yesterday - phoned GRI & got appt for 5th Feb for prostap - so here we go again....was surprised they had spaces actually, was expecting a 'u'l need to phone next month ' line. Dont feel excited like 1st time  
Hope you all are well -        to everyone
s
x


----------



## Lilith

Dear All,

Thanks a lot for all your conforting words. We are seeing the doctor on Friday. Not sure what to do next. I cannot think about another treatment at the moment.

Sunni1: Great to hear that GRI has spaces.

Lilith


----------



## misha moo

lilith- so sorry for u honey, u must be all over the place at the moment. It is hard enough going through the tx without feeling like ur chance was taken away from you. I know that this turn of events can also leave u feeling angry and frustrated but if it is any comfort all ur FF's are thinking and   for you and DP at this time. Hopefully u will get some answers and hope back when u go for app

take care   
MISHA XX


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks

how is everyone today?? 

Lilith - how you doing luvvie? Hope you're coping ok and are armed with a whole host of questions for the doctor tomorrow. I'll be thinking of you 

sunni - thats great you're starting again so soon  Its natural to feel less excited 2nd time around as I think you're more aware of the in's and outs of TX and the highs and lows. You'll soon get caught up in the whirlwind of TX once you do get started. Good luck for this cycle 

mierran - Celebrations were delish......I picked out all the Galaxy, Teasers, and Galaxy Truffles, poor DH was left with the ones I dont like (Bounty and Milky Way)  I'm now contemplating the box of Ferrero Rocher that are in the cupboard and keep winking at me 

Well I had my 38wk appt yest and everything is fine & things after the 'scare' seem to have settled back down nicely. Baby's head is 1/5th engaged & in the favourable position. 
I've to go back right on my 40wks for a cervix examination to see if I'd be suitable at that point for induction.....consultant did say thats if I dont go myself before the 40wks. 
C'mon wee bumper......come out to play now  
Another bit of good news is that because I've being literally doing nothing since the bleed & things are again looking good I'm no longer under house arrest   Doc said being mobile and active will naturally help get things moving but to remember not to over do it, so pleased I can go out again....woooo hoooo

hope everyone isok
Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Lilith - good luck for tomorrow.   

Mrs R - glad everything looking good, and you are freed from the shackles  Hope wee one puts in an appearance soon. You must be soo looking forward to meeting him/her. You picked a name /s yet? 

Hi to everyone else, and hope you're having a good week.          to all

Mierran x x


----------



## liz101

Hi girls!

Sorry not been on for a bit. Had a couple of crazy days following BFN, then the AF from hell! Cramps were way more painful than I've had before but I guess my body had been through alot of crazy tx so to be expected. Think I'm doing okay now, have accepted there's nothing I can do about it so just getting on with life and psyching mysrlf up for next tx (Sunni, I imagine I will find it hard to get excited about it 2nd time too, just cos you're more scared of the outcome I think, but we'll do it  ). 

Just has one of my best friends on the phone to tell me she is pregnant (with her 2nd). Feel bad cos she was crying saying she felt bad telling me after my BFN as she really wanted us to be going through it together . It is hard but I don't want my friends to think they can't tell me something wonderful is happening to them. I don't begrudge anyone who wants a family when they're dreams come true, it's not their fault it's not happening for us. 

Lilleth : am so sorry about your news, hope you and dh find the strength to think about your next steps .

Mrs R: glad to hear all is well after your scare, here's to stress free weeks ahead until the big arrival .


Hope everyone else is well and thanks for all the lovely message of suport you all sent, they really mean alot. 

Liz xxxx


----------



## whippet

Liz hang in there honey stay positive that you will get your dream  

Mrs R - nearly there now kid enjoy the shopping again even with your police escort  . What consultant have they transfered you to again? I got my letter this week to say mine is a Dr Gibson who knows just not the same as Marco  

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies hope everyone is well.

Mrs R - not long now!!    We dont have a name as yet but will have a re-think when we go for 3d scan take 2 (quality wasnt the gr8est so going back for a free take 2 this week!)  Im hoping the induce me on the day or the day after my due date as im terrified of going over!! I have a cons ante-natal appt on the 5th so hoping the scan me to check fibroid.  

Such a dull day, was going to go a run in the car today but weather is rank so might just go a shopping trip instead!

Need to get my thinking cap on and get the last minute bits for my little prince and I's big day!

xxx


----------



## Cars

Mrs R- Just wanted to wish you the very best for the next few weeks, not long to go so hope it all goes well and cant wait to hear about your little ones arrival xxxxx               

We have had a pretty por week, my dh's grandad passed away which was a huge shock to say the least, i also had exams this week but think they went ok. On the adoption front, things are going so fast! We started our prep course last wednesday which was brilliant, we have another five weeks and then we start homestudy which should last 3-6 months. We have decided  to try for siblings as you are more likely to get a wee one so we are really excited that maybe this time next year we will have a family! Will keep you all updated xx

Hello to everyone


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

The summary of our meeting with the doctor is that he believes that there was no transfer due to a combiantion of two factors:

1. His stimmulation plan was not the best, it was mild as he was mislead by the very high AMH level. That is to say, he did not want to tale the risk of causing me an overstimmulation. But he believes he could increase the dose a little bit more.

2. The possibility that I am not producing very high quality eggs.

So, he said that he want to try again but with a different stimmulation plan and because he accepts his side, he offered a discount on our next cycle. Plus, they gave us back some of the money as we did not make it to transfer stage.

On the other hand, to cover the second possibility I requested a back-up plan. So, next cycle we will have an egg donor plan in case I do not produce enough or good eggs. I guess this is like Mierran's plan. On this front, I feel like I need to speak to a counselor as I was not prepared for this issue. I am not sure I can hand it appropriately.

Anyway, I am still a little bit sad and of course wanted to blaim the doctor but he was so honest, so responsible, so responsive and asking me to try with him again, to give him a second chance, etc... because he really wanted me to be pregnant that I realised that he could not be better.

Sorry for this individual post. I wanted to share this with my FF who are helping me to go through this painful pathway.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Liz - sorry you had AF from hell. Here's to a positive second cycle.  

Sunni - how're you? 

ladyN - did you get your shopping? 

Mrsmac - how're you and bump doing? 

Cars - so sorry to hear about your Grandad.   I take it he was of good health. Is your Grandma still around? I hope all the arrangements go ok, and things go as smoothly as possible.
Re the adoption, that's wonderful news. I hope the next 5 weeks fly by and soon you get your little ones. 

Lilith-   glad the meeting went ok, and that he was at least honest with you. I'm also glad he's giving you a discount for your next cycle. it's not just the money, but the truthfulness, and lack of covering of one's backside ( sorry, still haven't forgiven GCRM   )  
I'd try speaking to a coucillor ( I just hope you get a better one than I did ). Just remember, it's still your baby - your uterus it grows in , your hormones that act on it, and your wish to be a mum that has brought egg and sperm together. It's your voice that it develops listening to and your smell that will comfort it as a newborn.   While noone would chose the DE route, I believe everything has to happen for a reason, and it may be that your baby that is to be born wouldnt have been born otherwise. 
I know that reading your post about not getting to transfer made my guts clench. I remember that heartach, that hollow sick feeling. It reinforced to me that the tandem cycle is the right way for me to go. 
My thoughts are with you as you make a difficult decision that for me, once made, made me feel like a weight had been lifted off my shoulders. 

Well, talking tandem cycles - only 5 days to go.    Fri lunchtime I fly to Istanbul. Flat is booked, with collection from the airport, and then it'll just be a case of waiting for AF. Hope it arrives Sat, and not before. Plan is 11 days in Istanbul then to Cyprus, depending on timings. Starting to get excited. My laptop has arrived ( it's very nice. I think I'm in love ) so I'm piling music onto it as I type. Lots of 80s and 90s.     looking at me as if I've lost it as I'm bopping around to Aerosmith and the Cure

I hope everyone has a great week. 

Mierran x x


----------



## buster24

hi all hope yous are well. had baies 1st birthday on the 23rd dec how time has just flown past, they are doing well and hollies walking shaun wonders what all the fuss is about.
meirran i have been to istanbul twice for tx its the most fantastic city in the world, good luck
hi to all
love kim xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi ladies

Sorry to crash the thread but I have some news.....

Mrs R is now a mummy  

Baby Luke was born at 4:26pm on Sunday, weighing in at 7lbs 13.5oz.  It was a bit of a traumatic birth by the sounds of things but I'll let Mrs R fill you in when she is able to.

Hi to you all   and big hugs to everyone going through tx at the moment, and to Lilith - lots of    

Love Boo x


----------



## Julietta

Hello ladies,  just a quickie to say

CONGRATULATIONS MRS R on the birth of your new son!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!                     

wonderful news, hope you are both well and that the birth wasn't too bad!!!!! Enjoy every minute of this new amazing journey!


Boo boo, must wish you too a big congrats on the birth of Max x   

Will post again very soon, got a wee monkey to put to bed and he is trying to get the mouse as I type!!!!! 

jules x


----------



## bubbles06

mrs r-woohoo, congratulations hun on the birth of luke iam so happy for you,                   ,
take care hun,xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Mr and Mrs R:  Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## snzk

Mr & Mrs R...congratulations on the birth of baby Luke.....


----------



## Cars

Congratrulations Mr and Mrs R


----------



## Catb33

Congratulations Mrs R and DH.

Cath x


----------



## Suzanne M

Hi. I'm new to this chat room but not new to treatment. I've had 2 IUI and 1 IVF so far. Due to have ICIS next month at GRI if they have a space for me. I'm 41 and know that my chances are virtually non existent but I've got to give it a try. Fingers crossed.  I'm not looking forward to the ICIS at all. The IVF was bad enough!! They got 9 eggs which is fantastic but non of them fertilised??!! That is why we are trying ICIS this time.  My emotions are very close to the surface and I'm stressing out already even tho the treatment is a couple of weeks away. 

Has anyone had ICIS? Can yougive me any hints and tips please?  

Thanks.


----------



## emmypops

CONGRATULATIONS        Mr & Mrs R and welcome to the world baby Luke  

Hope you are not feeling too sore and you are enjoying your little bundle  

Your turn next Ranweli - best of luck  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Mr and Mrs R huge congrats on the special arrival of Luke    


Susanne nothing different for you honey with ICSI al the smart stuff gets done in the lab. We too had zero fertilisation with IVF but ICSI worked twice for us so good luck. Feel free to pm me if you have any questions honey.

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

MrsR- Wow Wow Wow am so happy for you. It so overwhelmingly the most wonderful thing. You will know what I mean even no matter how difficult the birth was it worth it when you see that wee face.                           can't wait to see pics of baby Luke.

Boo- Congrats on birth of Max must have missed that one.       


Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 7th Dec 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM- 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI 

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI 

Cars- GCRM- 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI 

mierran- GCRM Fly's to Istanbul Friday 29th Jan Good luck Chick we all rooting fo you.

princess30- GCRM Starting 3rd ICSI Feb 2010

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM 

likesabath- GRI 

lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI- 

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010


----------



## buster24

my wee santas look at the size of them


----------



## misha moo

Well done Mr and Mrs R!!!!!!!!                              

so happy for u all, now ur dream has come true


----------



## suzee

Mrs R & Mr R -  Well done and welcome to baby Luke, what a good weight!!  Congratulations!!                

Suzanne M - Welcome  I had ICSI and now I have twins girls (2nd tx).  I had tx at GRI (privately) and they couldn't be nicer ppl there.  As Whippet said, nothing much changes for you, the magic is all done in the lab.  I had accupuncture during my successful tx so perhaps thats something to look into.  Anyway   and    all the way!!

Buster - How cute are they!!   to them!!  How time flies!!

Hi to everyone, the girls are so big now, J is crawling and pulling herself up on the furniture now and A pulls herself along on her tummy but I don't think it'll be long before A starts climbing too!!  (thats gonna be fun!!).  We're off up North in a week or so for a wee holiday so that'll be interesting, the car will be crammed full with their stuff with no room for more than a clean pair of knickers for us!!  

Hope you are all well and   and  to those waiting for and going through tx.

 for us all!!

Take care Suzee xx


----------



## liz101

Massive CONGRATULATIONS to Mr and Mrs R!       

Hope your well and that Baby R is enjoying his first few days in the big wide world 

Is so good to hear when someone's dream comes true, wishing your lovely little arrival a future full of happiness.

Liz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

well i think the thread is still on a high with Mrs r's good news, well done again 

I have been very busy so not been on a lot recently, hurt my leg a few wks ago and was feeling fat and horrible with all the comfort eating i done after tx. Anyway went to the physio at work and before i knew it she was doing acupuncture on me  couldn't believe the difference it make to me my back and leg felt better straight away and by the next morning i was able to walk properly!!! I don't know if this is all in my head but i have had it done again last wk and i feel amazing  the change in my mood has been brill, i have went from feeling like i have been just been getting by from day to day, not wanting to talk to people at work nor interested in conversation and feeling down and FAT. Now i am feeling positive, happy, laughing and joking with friends at work, having lots of energy and i have been back at the gym  Has anyone else felt like this? i am now thinking about getting some done for next tx? any suggestions on where to go? i am starting to think there may be something in it 

Suzee- could u give me some info on private tx at gri, i have one last NHS go left with them so i am trying to work out a plan B In case that tx is unsuccessful, although i hope i dont need a plan B 

Sorry i will do personals when i catch up properly



GOOD LUCK MERIANN


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello to everyone.
Not been on for a very long time,
but been following again over the last few weeks...
Just wanted to give a Huge   and Congratulations       to MR and MRS R,
who went through treatment around the same time as me. 
It made me cry with joy to read the news.

Meirran....I wish you all the very best of luck in your trip to Istanbul. I'm so pleased that things are still okay between you and your dp and that you are still making plans and progress in your journey together. I'm sure that one day soon you will get your dream.    Enjoy the trip!! I'll be thinking of you both. xxxx

Misha Moo - I can't stress the benefits of acupuncture enough. I started going to Eleanor Davies (specialist in acupuncture for IVF and fertility treatment) in December 08 and I couldn't believe the benefits...not only physical but mental. I think by that point me and my dh were in a very dark place, and I'm sure that it was eleanor's counselling and treatment (together with yoga) that got me through it.
If you think that it works for you - go for it. It can't do any harm (except to the bank balance of course!!)

To everyone else.... Good luck in your journeys and stay   .
xxxx


----------



## liz101

Hi girls

Hope ur all well, just a quick one from me tonight.

Misha - I've heard quite a few good reports about acupuncture with fertility tx and have been seriously thinking about it myself for next tx. Let me know if you decide to go ahead with it and what u think. Sounds like we're in quite similar positions as I'm waiting for last free cycle at Gri too and am wondering what the next step would be (if we needed a next step) so would also be interested to hear about their private treatments. 

Liz xxx


----------



## suzee

Misha Moo - We went private as we had waited almost a year for our referal appt to come around and didn't realise that we then had to wait another year to year and a half for NHS tx!!  We had ICSI (twice) and they tx's cost about £3,700 each (which you pay in full up front).  Our appts were always either early in the morning or late night, I think so not to interfere with NHS clinics.  Ask re private when you're there although you won't need it as you'll get your BFP!!    

1st tx we used Gonal F (BFN), 2nd tx we used Menopur and I also had accupuncture during tx and 2ww (BFP and now have twins!).    I def would recommend accupuncture, I went to Margaret at Balance which is in Maryhill but she also works from a practice in high Street, The Natural Health Service I think its called.  If I remember correctly, the sessions were £30/£35 each.

Hope this helps

Suzee xx


----------



## LadyN

Im with suzee on the accupuncture makingmy 2nd go work- i had it 2nd time round and used a zita west recommended person. i went to the boathouse in motherwell and had a session after tf and during the implantation period.

I waited 9 months for referral to gri then 21months to come off the waiting list!! Luckily i was 2nd time lucky with frozen embies.
I cant beleive they take the 2nd go off you if you get a BFP. For a sibling id need to be lucky of now pay 3,500k

Hope everyone is well and hanging in there! xx


----------



## younglou

Hi girls

I hope you don't mind if I join you all. I'm from Edinburgh but have an appointment in a few weeks at the GCRM. We only went on the NHS waiting list in October and were told we could wait anything up to 3 years. Partly because of this and other reasons I want to self-fund our first treatment.

I'm not a great poster but I look forward to trying to get to know some of you.

Louise


----------



## sunni1

Evening Ladies, Think ill be d'r on 5th feb, interested in acupunture this time, altho leaving it quite late! who & where did you go? anyone near ayrshire?    everyone
s
x


----------



## Carrie D

Hi Girls, not been on for a few days and thought I would check for any news with Mrs R!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!  I can't wait to see pics of little Luke (love the name by the way).  I am so happy for you and it is the happy endings that give me hope to keep dreaming.  Enjoy every single minute.

Lilith, your Doc sounds really good.  I'm with Mierran, any Doctor who takes responsibility for their part is probably worth giving another go.  DE is a sensible back-up plan as well.  I know some of the other girls have reached their dream with it.  Best of luck to you when you decide to try again.

Mierran - Best of luck to you.  I have everything crossed that this is your time x

Cars - So glad the adoption process is moving so quickly for you.  Your council is really on the ball.  It must be crazy to think that you might be a complete family this time next year (maybe even sooner!)  

To everyone else   Carrie D x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Mrs R  and Mr R - congratulations . You're now a Mummy and Daddy   . I hope Luke is doing well, and that you recover quickly from the labour. 

Boo - congratulations on Max. that's wonderful you must be over the moon. 

Buster - cheers hon. Shaun and Hollie look so cute and adorable. bet they can be little monkies when the notion takes them tho.

Sadie - how're you and Wee Frank getting on? 

Suzanne - good luck. i take it it's ICSI you're going for. Dont worry - it's exactly the same as IVF , the different bit is in the lab , and nothing to do with you. Good luck. 

Misha - I see Maureen at the Natural Health Centre on the high street in glasow every week. It's def helped re my endo,and the only time I had an emby put back I did get a BFP. I'd def say it helps - and I found it great to speak to someone who knows about ART but is't directly emotionally involved. Definitely an improvement over the councillor I saw!!

Lousie - hello and welcome.Hope GCRM can help you  . Good luck. 

Sunni - good luck with the Dr . you cna try the british accupunture council - they have a list of registered members. You might be able to find someone in ayreshire through them. 

Fee-bee , ranweli - good luck with the last few weeks of bumpdom, before the chaos really ensues. 

Lilith - how's your Dad doning? You and DH doing OK, I hope. he back in the UK, or is he still in mexico keeping you company.  

Carrie - how're you getting on? You got a date at Ninewells yet? 

Cars - hope all continues to go smoothly re the adoption process, and you'll soon be a Mummy. 


Well, the last few days has been hectic to put it mildly. Work was absoultely insane, esp trying to get everything sorted for 4 weeks off. Had to transfer all my chronic cases etc. Made it out in time to go to acupuncture on Thurs, only to find out that needles was half an hour later than normal and I'd forgotten. By the time I made it home threw some stuff in suitcase, cleaned out the reptiles , and hit the sac about 10pm. Got up having not slept very well,  collected money , spent some time panicking, Mum arrived, and went to airport ( DP taking us as he'd literally run around his walk to make it back in time. )Arrived there and realised I'd forgotten my coat - not ideal. Flight from Glasgow to Heathrow absolutely packed, and quite turbulent - not good for an already dodgy stomach. Istanbul flight much better - some empty seats so Mum had an aisle seat ( her favourite ) I had window seat and we had noone inbetween , so a bit of space. 

Drama at the airport. I'd originally organised with Ugur from Jinemed Hospital to collect us but, when we decided to rent the flat not a hotel, it came with airport collection and there were contacts to be signed, and rent to pay, so I mailed Ugur to cancel his driver. however, it appears there was a ' breakdown in communication ' as both drivers arrived at airport. You can immagine the situation - lots of shouting and gesturing. I had to speak to Ugur on one mobile phone, and the manager of the flats on another one, to try and get it sorted. The drive to the apartment was typically turkish - lots of swerving, driving no hands talking on mobile, etc. Apartment itself a bit of a disappointment. It's next to a police station - good for security but, for some reason , they had a bus outside with engine running till early hours of morning ( went to bed 1 am and running hours after that ) Not so much of a problem for me - my room at the back. We bought Mum some ear plugs today. Also very smokey -been out with the lavender essential oil. 

However, the witch looks like she may arrive on time, as looking set to start tomorrow, so appt for Mon at 1pm at clinic. Now I just need to get there 

Went for a walk around Taksim square today - very very busy. Feel guilty as endo playing up a bit ( prob stress and tiredness ) so feel quite grotty and not the best company, or able to do  huge amount. Here's hoping it improves on the stims. Am trying to see it as a good sign - had a rotton AF without drugs before I got my last BFP so, who knows, I'll tkae all the positive signs i can  

Anyway, going to hit the sack, as it is past 1 am here.  

Mierran x x 

PS still not quite got the hang of this laptop.   so apologise for lack of emotions


----------



## mierran

Mornin' all, 

Luckylucianna - how're you doing hon? you cant have long to go either. 

Snzk - how're you getting on lorr? those gorgeous wolves of yours still doing ok ? you any thoughts re further tx? 

hi to everyone else from Istanbul

mierran x x


----------



## Cars

Mierran,
Hope everything goes ok for you, try to relax!(Easier said than done i know) Let us know how monday goes    

Younglou, welcome, gcrm are excellent, they make you feel really comfortable, Marco is one of the best ivf consultants in Scotland, they are really quick as well, as soon as your ready to start they will book you in, we went there in the september and started icsi in october, best of luck with it!

Carrie D-Good to hear from you, how have you been keeping? any news from ninewells?

Sunni1- if you put zita west consultants in internet, theres one in ayrshire who does acupuncture who's supposed to be really good and specialises in fertility 

Hey to everyone   

Cars


----------



## Carrie D

Happy Sunny Sunday everyone!  

Mierran - hope everything goes well for you tomorrow.  Try and relax and go see some Istanbul sights today (hopefully more appealing than a turkish police station!) 

Cars - I contacted Anne at Ninewells a couple of weeks ago and she said I was still in the books for March.  She said they will send a letter at the end of January to confirm.  In reality, I'm going to put it off until April or May as hubby is in Hong Kong for three weeks over March and we have family coming from overseas to stay over Easter, so I don't want any distractions.  I'm also going to start acupuncture with a woman in Perth that was recommended by another FF'er (who is now 3 months pregnant, so I'll take those stats!) so want to give that the best chance possible.  I don't think we will do this again, so I want to give it everything I can.  I'm already getting stressed thinking about it again...probably because I know what to expect...


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,just popped on to see if any news from mrs r,

hope everyone else is well and many    thoughts to all who are having txt at the mo,well thats me 38 weeks today 14 days till official due date,getting rather uncomfortable now but thouroughly enjoying every minute and cant wait to see our wee miracle, its been over 6 years of ttc,will keep you updated,

love and hugs to you all,

ranweli


----------



## Cars

Carrie D- I know the feeling, you just know whats coming and it can be scary!! Good idea to wait until you have no distractions because it does take up all your energy, keep us posted xxx


----------



## Catb33

New home ladies. Lots of love and babydust.

Here's your last list from the old thread.



SBB said:


> Good luck Fertility Friends
> 
> Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 7th Dec 2009
> 
> Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben
> 
> Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher
> 
> Shazi- Baby Sam
> 
> Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver
> 
> Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes
> 
> Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong
> 
> Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.
> 
> Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08
> 
> Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.
> 
> Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09
> 
> Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09
> 
> Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09
> 
> Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair
> 
> cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08
> 
> Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09
> 
> armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09
> 
> MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010
> 
> Catt77- GCRM
> 
> EllieJ- GCRM
> 
> Lisab24- GRI FET
> 
> Mandy- GCRM
> 
> Chip1- GRCM
> 
> thomasina28- GCRM
> 
> tgal- GCRM
> 
> luckyluciana- GRI
> 
> Ranweli- GRI Now GCRM-
> 
> mrsmac- GRI-
> 
> fee-bee- GRI
> 
> LadyN- GRI
> 
> Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging.
> 
> Tracyxx- Miracle Natural
> 
> Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)
> 
> mollymittens- GRI
> 
> Suzi- GRI
> 
> Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start
> 
> Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.
> 
> Vonnie15- GCRM
> 
> Weecaz- GRI
> 
> Cars- GCRM-
> 
> CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010
> 
> littleshunshine09- GCRM
> 
> sillymilly- GRI
> 
> snzk- GCRM  Taking Time out
> 
> Minne Mouse- GCRM
> 
> Shazzy- GRI
> 
> misha moo- GRI
> 
> mierran- GCRM Fly's to Istanbul Friday 29th Jan Good luck Chick we all rooting fo you.
> 
> princess30- GCRM Starting 3rd ICSI Feb 2010
> 
> Lilith- GCRM
> 
> mini minx- GCRM DE
> 
> Berry55- GCRM
> 
> likesabath- GRI
> 
> lisa25- Dundee-  Going to GCRM
> 
> Liberty71- GCRM
> 
> sunni1- GRI
> 
> Karen-lynne- Nuffield
> 
> liz101- GRI-
> 
> Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010
> 
> Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010
> 
> psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010
> 
> Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010


----------



## Catb33

New home this way ladies......

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226539.0#new


----------



## emmypops

Woohoo I'm first  

Hi Girls, hope you are all well  

Things are going fine here - thats me 24 weeks  tomorrow can't belive how fast time is flying !

Be back soon to do personals

Emmy xx


----------



## psimps

Hi Ladies, just had my initial consultation at GCRM and I'm feeling kinda  . Have to wait 2 months for consents appointment which does seem quite far away but its not as though I'm not used to waiting by now!

The Dr advised us we needed our Hep B + C and HIV tested and suggested we ask our GP for these to be carried out although she did warn me they were likely to say no. Just wondered if anyone had asked their GP for these tests to be carried out and what the outcome was? I know this was probably a long time ago for most of you as you all seem much further along the road!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

greetings from a rather wet and windy Istanbul,

Emmy- it's great that that's you 24 weeks and all going well. Over half way.    all continues to go great. How does your DD feel about a sibling? 

psimps- I had to have mine rechecked before tx here in turkey as they want it within 6 months, i think., I asked my GP who agreed to do it for me, but I do have a very nice GP who I've known a long time and who has been with me through a lot of health probs and a long time ttc. I'd say nothing ventured nothing gained - what do you have to lose by asking? good luck anyway. 

carrie - definitely a good idea to give it till when you've time energy and nothing else deseratly needing doing. And I know how you feel. each BFN ( or in my case lack of embies ) somehow gets harder not easier to bear. But we will get there, and when we do, everyone who goes through it says it's worth every second of pain - emotional, mental and physical.   

Cath B - was reading your signature. hope all goes well with your hysteroscopy, and well done on the weight loss. I seem to be expanding by the day - and not for a good reason   at this rate, if i do get a BFP I'll have the baby in arms before anyone notices I'm even pregnant  

Mrs R - how're you and Luke getting on? Hope Mr R is thriving on being a dad , at long last.  lots of         your way

How'dy to everyone else. 

1st appt today at Jinemed. Got cab there - a slightly   experience. Clinic lovely - good compromise between clean and clinical, but also friendly and welcoming. met Rosemina, who is their english-speaking IVF coordinate - lovely, and partial to white chocolate   Also met Dr Munip, one of the doctors. The docs do all the scans etc. He was able to find my ovary ( tho not do an antral folicle count - just not possible with where it is). He wants to give me gonal f again this time rather than menopur, which they'd said they would prob use, as he says they know I respond to gonal f, as it's what i've always had before - menopur is an unknown. So i've started stims tonight. I'm also on tamoxifen ( Femara - an american protocol which is supposed to help improve action of up regs - more and better follicles in poor responders).  so fingers crossed. I'm back in on fri - different dr as dr munip in london, but I'll see dr Munip again on sun/mon. I like the fact they try and keep continuity of care - it's not just stick you in for anyone. My donor has started stimming, so they should have more info by fri. 

DP and       surviving ok.I just hope they miss me as much as I miss them. 

Anyways, as it is past the witching hour here, i'd better go and get organised for tomorrow.

         

Mierrran x x


----------



## suzee

Just book marking new page

  Mierran


----------



## Lilith

Hi Mierran,

Good luck!!!! I really hope this is the very good one.

Lilith


----------



## spooq

Sorry ladies, just bookmarking  

Got a letter from GRI asking where we were as its been so long since our last cycle    Anyway, will give them a call to say that we did try to get booked in for treatment back in Nov but they were maxed out and we're now waiting on AF again


----------



## younglou

Hello l

psimps - was interested to hear how you got on at your intial consultation. I have my assessment with them next week and then a consultation a couple of weeks after, so like you am new to on the road ahead.

mierran - pleased to hear how you got on at the clinic over there. I hope everything continues to go well for you.

Hello to everyone else too, sorry for lack of personals but as I'm new to this thread, I'm still getting to know who you all are! 

Louise


----------



## whippet

sorry bookmarking ladies

whippet x


----------



## donn1

hi

am due to start icsi at gcrm in feb, think its the flare protocol, 
hope all are well

donn


----------



## Tracyxx

Hi Girls,

Sorry for the delayed post but i havn't been around for a while but i just wanted to pop on and say a Huge Congratulations to Mr & Mrs R on the safe arrival of Baby Luke!!










Tracyx


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Just wanted to say sorry for not being around much lately. I am just so stressed at work just now and am shattered. Hope to catch up this weekend as I finnish for some holidays and get to enjoy some time with wee man. He is 1 years old next week and I can't believe how fast time has gone past.

Hope you are all well.

Mierran- All sounding good chick.

Will do more personals next time and update the list.

Love to all my FF

Sadie


----------



## mrsmac

Hi everyone,

Been ages since I've been on. PC is still in loft. Like dh to be in when up here  

mr and mrs R -        So happy to hear your news. Welcome to the world, Luke. Can't wait to see pics xx

sadie - enjoy a well deserved rest from work. How's wee Frank doing? xx

lilith - sending big   to you xx

mierran - I will be   for a BFP for you. May all your dreams come true in Turkey xx

lucky - any news? Think you're next xx


 to everyone else. Look forward to catching up. Apologies for short post.

On 2 weeks holiday from work. Maternity leave starts Feb 15th. Got a lovely send off from work. Can't believe I won't be back for at least 10 months!! Enjoying getting everything organised for baby mac's arrival. 


Lots of love and babydust,
mrsmac
x


----------



## princess30

G'Day Girlies..hope you are well 2day.. 

I d/r with prostap on 16th Feb Back on Long protocol with the help of clexane/pred/Gestone Injections for extra support I am   this defo the 1 (3rd time lucky!!) 

Here's hoping 2010 is the year for us all...    
Love princess30 xxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi eveybody,

Princess: Hope this cycle is the good one!!!

Mrsmac: Almost there, enjoy your deserved holidays.

Mierran: How are you doing? Did you start your stimms yet?

Sadie: Get some rest, you sounded exhausted.

On this side of the world no news. We are going to book some cariotype studies for me and DH but that's all. Not thinking too much about next cycle. I got my first consultation with a psychologist, not sure, I just spoke and spoke and she charged me a lot (should I be quiet next time?). I will try another appt and see whether I think it helps or not.

Love to everybody.

Llith


----------



## Cars

Mierann- How have you been doing?

Love to everyone x


----------



## misha moo

Hi  

just popped on to c how everyone was doing

Miran- how is it going, i am sending u lots of  vibes!!! 

Lilith- that was prob a good thing that u did lots of talking, it helps sometime just to say stuff out loud 

Princess- good luck honey   this is your turn, can i as what the extra support is for?? hope it works

Mrs mac- OMG not long now!!! get ur feet up before it all kicks off

sadie- u sound like u need an extra pair of hands , hope u enjoy ur time with the birthday boy

Well all quiet for me on the tx side. Just awaiting word from HM at work telling me weather or not they will grant my temporary 3 months reduction in my working hours.when i get word it has been accepted i will try &get tx ball rolling again. hoping to get stared about may, June time after me and DH 30th birthdays!!!  just wanna take a bit of time out to enjoy ourself first for a change!!


take care everyone else

MISHA XX


----------



## princess30

Misha Moo:- Hi, yeah Marco my consultant at GCRM said that clexane & pred can help (pred for under lying unknown immune issues & clexane for blood clotting unknow issues) I specifically asked for the gestone injections as before OTD I always bleed so I think my body isnt producing enough progestorone support during implantation (hence why break thru bleeding as even crinone should still delay AF before test) gestone injections (if you search thread) have helped heaps of ladies who do not have enough gestone to support embie bed down for full 9months..they are expensive injections - but will be sooooooooooo worth it I have asked GP for clex & pred in the interim (for the 2ww- he hasnt said YES yet...) then I said I would pay to have clex til 37 wks...if successful, I just wanna make sure I have all bases covered to ensure I maximise the best potential from this cycle.

Hi to everyone else - soooooo glad its THANK CRUNCHIE - woohooo


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, hope all going well

Sadie - hope work not too knackering for you.How's wee frank doing - continuing to thrive, i hope. Hope work settles down a bit.  

suzee - cheers hon. your girls are getting big

Mrs R - how're you and Luke getting on? 

Lilith - How're you getting on hon? You given any more thought to timings? You sticking to the clinic you were at in Mexico? Hope the psycologist improves. 

Suzipooh - doing the AF dance for you     hope you can get booked in soon. 

younglou - hello and welcome. hope all goes well for you at the GCRM.

Whippet - how're you and bump getting on? How was your daughters first birthday? Hope all went well. what does she think of your bump?  

donn- good luck with the flare protocol. hope all goes well for you. I see you have 2 sons - you hoping for a little girl? 

mrsmac - hope you enjoy your hols, and not long now till you meet mac junior  

princess - hope all goes well with the prostap week on tues, and that all the extra bits and pieces do the job

cars - how're you getting on hon? How's your prep course going? how's your DH getting on? Has the funeral for his Grandad been yet? Hope it went ok. 

Misha - hope all ok re work and temp reduction in hours comes through. And 30th birthday - i can just about remember that far back into the mists of time........ You both pretty close together birthday wise? 

well, news this end. Had another scan today, and so far so good. Pos a couple of follicles on my ovary. I have more drugs to do me till mon, and back in then. Also start cetrotide on Sun. Hoping to fly to cyprus on tues so can see DP as I do miss him, and Mum's flying home tues anyway. Donor EC expected fri 12th or sat 13th  and , if I stim same way as before, my EC will be on the 13th or 14th. we'll wait and see. 

Anyway, all the best to everyone from a rather cold Istabul ( but at least it's not raining or snowing    ) 

Hi to everyone else , and                    to all.

Mierran  x x


----------



## Carrie D

Hola girls...I have a question for any of you who have endometriosis, or who know something about it.  I often get menstrual type cramps when I exercise and this morning during a class, I had to stop because of it (I don't have AF right now).  I spoke to the trainer afterwards and she said she had a client who had endometriosis who had the same thing.  Does this sound familiar to anyone?  Could this be the reason for EVERYTHING!!!!  Why has no doctor ever asked me this


----------



## Mrs R

hello folks 

I haven't forgotten all about you  just never seem to get a minute!
Cant believe my little Boy is 2weeks old already, wow the time just flies by.
We're all getting on really well and he truly is a little miracle. 
I'm luvin' every minute of being a mummy, it is hard work but oh so worth it.
The whole labour thing was pretty horrendous so I'll not scare any of the preggie ladies or put you all off but he was worth all the pain, my heart just melts when I look at him.

Haven't had a chance to read back on all the posts so apologies for no personals. The amount of visitors and phonecalls we've had has been overwhelming so hopefully things will settle down and I'll get into a better routine and will find some time to get on and catch up with you all properly.

lots of luv n luck to everyone especially those mid TX    
Mrs R & Luke xx


----------



## snzk

hi ladies,
just bookmarking...will catch up on personals later.
Not having a good time, lots of stress so been lying low...

take care all. xxxx


----------



## donn1

hi to all

mrs r  many congrats on the birth of ure son, love the name luke 

snzk  hope all is well with u

well a little about me, i have 2 sons and the youngest being 15 weeks old,  (first son was iui with ovulation induction and 2nd was icsi) have decided to try again for another baby as am not getting any younger at 41, hope i dont upset anyone with the fact that we already have 2 boys and that i would never wish too hurt anyones feelings, i totally understand how difficult all this treatment can be, and am not being greedy in wanting another its the fact that my first husband diedat the age of 41suddenly (dad to first son) i got married in the summer and now wd desperately love another child too this wonderful man, god willing, 


donn1


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Mr and mrs R - glad everything going well with Luke, and that you are both enjoying parenthood.  

Carrie D - I have stage 4 endo and I get menstrual type cramps the whole time. I just have to kind of block them out. Accupuncture has helped ( none of the drugs did   ) . Some exercises i used to do I had to stop esp the deep pelvic floor ones as they trigger severe cramping for 24-48 hrs after. I also have severe adhesions so how much is the endo and how much is the adhesions in me , I dont know. Def worth getting looked into, tho. Good luck - for your sake I hope it isn't endo.  

Lorr - sorry things are tough at the moment hon. Big hugs, and thinking of you. Hope those huskies of yours are doing well.

Hope everyone else doing well. Clinic again tomorrow so fingers crossed. DP flying out so I will see him on Tues when I arrive in cyprus. Apparently weather a bit better there than here in Istanbul. 

                      to all

Mierran x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

got calll from gcrm and they want me to have my amh checked, thought they mite as been a year since last one and was 3.5 then, the consents are all signed and am ready to go, fingers croseed my amh has not dropped too low, they say 1.5 is the parameter though its uo to u at the end, though i guess the chance of icsi working would be poor, sorry for the me post

carrie d  hope all is well with you and u dont have the endo back again, i have it too and is absolute murder

mierran  hope all is going well at the clinic, big hugs to you and dh

lorr  big hugs too you

big hugs too all others too, have a lovely smear test this afternioon and then long dsrive too gcrm for bloods, gosh i wish the results wd come back sooner have too wait till next week,   will be on tender hooks.





love
to all

donn1


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone from not-so-sunny cyprus. Dogus clinic lovely tho a lot smaller than jinemed. Had 1st ever external scan - another one tomorrow and hopefully EC on fri. DP done his thing. Hotel ok tho heating wasn;t working when I arrrived. after a doze i decided this was ridiculous so grabbed a cleaning lady, who got a technition in to fix it ( made me feel better - was broken not just me being stupid   )

Meeting a fellow FF'r whose here too for dinner later. 

Donn- good luck with the AMH test. They mentioned re-checking your day 3 FSH too? hope it's not too long a week waiting for results. 

               to everyone

Mierran xx


----------



## donn1

hi

mierran  glad you got the heating fixed, they have decided i dont need fsh done and after a long discussion have decided to go for the flare protocol as even if amh was lower then we wd still give the icsi a try and saves 110 pounds on that, also apparently after u have given birth ure fertility goes up, so fingers crossed.
have to phone them first day of period, then will commence tabs on day 20 which shd be about the 2nd of march.

hope all others are well, its very  quiet on here or is it just me 

donn1


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,
    just a quick message to let you know iam now a mummy to a beautiful little boy called frazer,he was born at 39 weeks on sunday,weighing 7lbs 14 1/2 ounzes,i had pre eclampsia confirmed and labour was quite a rush being induced and then complications so ended up with quite a few stitches and sore but he is worth it all,will be on soon,

mrs r-glad you and luke are home and well  , 

love to everyone else,

ranweli and frazer xxxx


----------



## princess30

Ranwelli:-   on the arrival of baby Frazer     well done sorry labour was tough...but as you say soo worthwwhile..  xxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hello Ladies  

I am very new to this site, I have only found out about it this morning.

This is my story:

I am 27 and DP 33 we have been TTC#1 for around 15 months now. Before TTC I researched books, internet ..., I was trying to gain as much information as possible. I purchased the 'clearblue fertility monitor' early on, this was to track my cycle and know if i was OV when I should be. All of this seemed to be going well and I tracked my cycle. So 1 year came and went and we were still not pregnant. DP went to his GP and was referred to the hospital. He carried out 2 sperm tests which came back very low (50,000) with poor mobility. This came as a blow to DP and it took him quite a while to get his head around it. We were referred to GRI and had our 1st appointment on Monday. They suggest that we undergo ICSI due to DP low sperm count. The women was lovely and we left feeling hopeful. DP has to go back on the 1st March and I have to go on the 10th March. I am a little confused as I do not know what to expect? Or waiting list information etc?

Any information would be great!

Thank You

NewMember xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

ranwelli  many congrats on the birth of frazer, lovely name, hope u are keeping well, and ure bundle of joy is getting bigger every day

newmember  hi and welcome, am not that clued up on how the gri start u off but am sure a few others will be able to help, probbaly the consents etc will be done first, or have u already done that?  also not sure re their waiting lists etc, wishing u all the best

mierran  hope all is going well with u 

hi too all others

donn1


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi,

No we have not done that yet. I have to go back on the 10th March, maybe thats what we have to do then. Its just so frustrating because i dont know what to expect x


----------



## emmypops

Congrat sRanweli on the birth of Frazer    

What a lovely name and a great weight too  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## whippet

Ranweli huge huge congrats on the birth of your son well done to you all and enjoy every moment cause they grow so quick.

Newmember dont really know how GRI do things but would think it would be signing consents and stuff since they have decided on ICSI. Have you had any tests done or do you know if they plan to?

Mrs R hope you and Luke and doing well  

Donn1 good luck honey I too went back for further treatment and was very blessed to be lucky twice.

Mierran glad they got that heating sorted honey, wishing you loads and loads of luck   

Snzk how are you doing honey been thinking of you loads   

whippet x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

I have to go back on the 10th March for blood tests etc! Hopefully I will find out more then x


----------



## misha moo

well done ranweil      thats great news,

new member- i am trying to think wht happend when i first went to GRI, god it seems so long ago now. We had waited for a long time at our local hospital, about 1 1/2 years so by the time we got to GRI that was us good to go. So i think it will depend on if u have been to doc and referred straight there or like us had some time waiting before being referred on. When we went we already had a number of tests done at out local hospital, so we knew it was a low sperm count for DH that was cause, however hospital took ( i think ) another 2 samples from DH and when we went back we got bloods done, there was a good few wks waiting to get the results back from that, then we were back again had a chat to confirm the details of the tx, then got some information home to read over about the legal side of things. Then we were back again to to the conscent forms. We went to GRI for our first app at the start of NOV and began tx about FEB,we managed to get taken a wee bit earlier. sorry if its a bit vague but i cant remember all the details, that will be the effects of the drugs!!  I know it can be sooo frustrating when u are just raring to go, i use to just get one app over with then i would be counting down the days to the next one, i was like that during both my tx and never thought i could be any other way, however after last tx failed i took a bit of time out and to my amazement after about 2 months after my last tx managed to stop thinking about it all the time. I have learned to try to maintain other areas in my life and try not to let tx take over everyting, thats one tip my fellow FF's learned me 
Just try to take it step at a time and don't worry they will talk u through everything u need to know, i have always found the staff nice and helpfull even the one wee nurse i though initially was a bit crabit actually turned out to be very helpful. Anyway hope this helps anything else u want to ask just feel free, we have all been there 

MISHA XX


----------



## misha moo

haa ha just noticed on MY OWN signature that we started first ICSI on the MARCH that year not the FEB                    
i am deff losing the plot


oh mierren still praying for u babes


----------



## snzk

Raniwell...congratulations and welcome to baby frazer...  

Mrs R - hope you and Luke are doing well   

Mierran - all systems go for you...be thinking about you, enjoy your time with DP.  

Sadie - hope you okay and wee Frank too, hope work isn't too knackering...

Lilith - hope psychologist helps next time. how's things going in Mexico?

Suzipooh - doing the AF dance for you    hope you can get booked in soon. 

younglou - hello and welcome. hope all goes well for you at the GCRM.

Whippet - how're you and bump getting on? Hope Margaret is keeping well.  

donn- good luck with the flare protocol. hope all goes well for you. 

mrsmac - hope you are keeping well...not long to go now... 

princess - good luck...

cars - how are you?

Misha - hope all ok and you get your reduction in hours at work. Enjoy your 30th birthday - i can just about remember that far back lol..... ........ 

hi to everyone and anyone I've missed....

so, where will I start.... dogs first.... Niko has what they suspect as a tumour in his eyelid so going to specialist surgeon today to find out if they can remove it and save his eye...Zac & Kobi are fine.. we all enjoyed the snow while it lasted although was glad to see it go...

DP and I , things haven't been right with us since last tx so feel bit better although didn't like the shouting at the time..still have our moments but think we are on the mend...slowly but surely.

Found out my cousin is pregnant...she did some of my injections during both treatments but in November started to avoid me for weeks. Didn't know why until the call came, she had just found out she was actually 26wks gone. Was shocked, angry, jealous and cried for a bit but she is my wee cousin and would have to overcome my hangups to support her. Just started to get used to the idea and my gran had 2 heart attacks. She's been in hospital for 4wks now. My cousin had a scan to go for and she asked me to go with her but undertsood if I didnt want to. Anyway, you will be proud of me, I went. Was amazing..!!!!   ... Yes I cried, not immediately but afterwards when we took pictures for gran to see. So, cousin doing fine and due in few weeks, gran unfortunately still in hospital. Just to end...work is ****e. !!!...

phew... i'm sure there's much more but my brain is dead now. As usual, I'm a night owl but really must try and get to sleep.

take care all and   to everyone.... thanks for being gr8 FF


----------



## Lilith

Congratulations Ranweli!!!!!

Lilith


----------



## donn1

hi all

misha moo my goodness u have been through the mill, hope the surgeon gives u good news with ure dog, hope ure gran is doing ok, and huge hugs too u on being able too go for the scan with ure cousin, well done, hope work gets better soon

mierran thinking of u all the best

lilith hi and hope all is well with u

suzipooh  hope ure af comes soon, mines is due on sat so fingers crossed it aint late, unless for a good reason of course!

younglou  i am at gcrm too fingers crossed for us both

mrsmac  hope all is well with u


whippet thanks for good luck wishes, hope all is well with u too




hi too all others on this frosty morning, x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

ranweli - congratulations to both you and DH on the birth of your beautiful baby boy Frazer.        Glad you're both doing well. Hope the sutures heal quickly. 

Newmember - hello and welcome. Waiting lists generally about 18 months to 2 years, depending on your local authority. There are things he can do to help his      in the meantime - acupuncture, zinc etc - there's a thread on here with a long list. It's worth trying out. have they said go straight for ICSI or have they suggested trying IUI first? Good luck on the fertility rollercoaster, anyway. Hope all goes well on the 10th of March

Mrs R - how're you and Luke getting on?

Donn- good luck with the flare protocol. As you say, no matter what your AMH results you'd want to try, so give it a go.  

Whippet - how's your bump getting on? hope your Margarets's 1st birthday celebrations went well.

Misha - how're you getting on hon? 

Snzk - hope all  goes well with Nico, and that they can save that eye ( tho he'll do fine with just the one, if nec ) Sorry to hear about your gran - I hope she gets better soon. And you're right - I'm very proud of you going to your cousin's scans with her     that it'll be the other way round one day  and this IF puts a huge strain on relationships. i'm glad things are a bit better with you, and I hope you continue to grow together.     and cheers hon. 

Lilith - how're you getting on?  You given any more thoughts to dates yet? 

Lucky and Fee-bee - any news yet ladies? Hope all going well. 

well, news this end. 2 good follies. EC been delayed till sat. I'm coasting today ( no gonal f but continue everything else ). I think it's to give the best chance - that way me and donor both EC on sat. Donor doing well , apparently. 
DH gone home now     he's done his thing and signed the paperwork. I'm so relieved - worried something would go wrong. Miss him lots already - he's been really sweet while he's been here. It's as if a weight has been taken off him. I hope it's that he's come to terms with the donor idea, tho the fact I'm also going to EC possibly helps. Time will tell. 

had a panic last night as fridge froze my milk, and I worried about the meds in the fridge  . Poor Ayse, the IVF coordinator, got a phone call at 10pm. She was a total star. Panic averted  
Nurse coming 10.30 tonight to give me my HCG inj at 11pm. Will feel a bit strange being inj by someone else. 

Hope everyone has a great rest of the week, and a fab weekend. 

                    to all

Mierran x x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hello Ladies,

Thank you very much for replying to my post. It really does make things feel a little bit better hearing other peoples experiences etc. I have to go back for blood tests soon so hopefully I will get more news soon. DP is def going to make some changes to improve (or try) his sperm count.

I am a little worried about DP, I am trying to let him see that this is 'our problem' and not his problem, I dont want him becoming low! How did you help your DP through the tough times?

NewMember

xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

mierran  all the best with the hcg jab tonite
x


best wishes to all


donn1


----------



## Cars

Hi Newmember,

I was very much like you unsure, of what to say to DH if he did get a bit low, but everyday I said to him youre the best husband in the world, I love being married to you etc, and used to leave him post it notes in his lunchbox, car etc about how much i love him! I am a very romantic person anyway but just wanted to reaffirm why i married him.

Dont get me wrong, they were times when he was low and i didnt know what to do so just let him feel like that because its natural to feel guilty etc and when i was upset i was always aware that it would make him feel worse him because he thought he was the cause of it so tried to have a wee cry when he wasnt around! 

I always found though through the whole experience that there will be times when you will be low and you will draw strenght from him and vice versa xx I hope i havent waffled too much, the very best of luck to both of you xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Cars,

Thank you very much for getting back to me. I see what you mean, I think it is very important to ensure that DP knows how I feel and regardless of the outcomes, we will ALWAYS be together and very, very much in love. I will continue to carry on with normal life - which can be very difficult when all i think about is babies, fertility, ICSI... and many more things! lol

Cars, I see you are now going to adopt a child - thats lovely  How are you feeling abou it all?

NewMember

x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Newmember - sorry, I cant help much  -I'm the major problem not DP  . I think it's improtant to reaffirm his masculinity tho, as well as making sure he feels loved and cherished. I know I felt for a long time as if I wasn't a proper woman because of all my problems. It really knocks your self confidence, and your view of yourself. I know for me the decision to move onto DE was liberating in a way i would never have considered possible - i had a measure of control back. He may be moody and withdrawn sometimes too ( but then , arent; tey always like that   ) 
I think the more information you have the better, but also, men are different than women - both in how we relate to problems, and how we look for support. He may want to ignore it a lot of the time. 
Good luck anyway. 

cars -   how's your journey going? You nearly finished your 6 week course? hope all going well. 

Well, getting a bit nervous about EC tomorrow. The IVF coordinator will be there, so language shouldnt be a problem. Hope all goes ok for the donor too.  

Hi to everyone else, and          
to all

Mierran x x


----------



## Cars

Mierran,

You'll be great tommorow,    it all goes well xxxxx    Prep course is another twon weeks and then we start homestudy, everything is moving pretty quick, which i like   

New Member- We are having a great experience with adoption, agency is fantastic and its something we have always wanted to do anyway. We just want a family     will keep you updated xx 

Cars xx


----------



## misha moo

happy valentines day everyone


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !

Hope you are all having a lovely Valentine's day. 

Apologies for being such a rubbish poster, I check often but usually feel I'm such an old moaner that I'm better off not bringing you down.

However, hopefully my news will maybe have the opposite affect. I've just finished cycle No 4 and........last week I got a   ! So please ladies understand that even when you think it isn't worth going on, sometimes miracles do happen. I've never been a good responder with 3 being the most embryos. We're a bit stunned to be honest and are just trying to let it sink in. Its early days and I know only too well from this site and many of my friends that we still have a fair journey ahead so I'm not taking anything for granted at all.

Mierran - I hope EC went well for you. I've been following your progress. You are a brave lady and totally deserve a BFP. Fingers crossed this is your time.  

Mrs R and Ranweli - many congratulations on your new arrivals. I remember you two were just getting your BFPs last year when I was quite new to this board.   

Lucky - any news ?

Cars - delighted to hear your adoption proccess is going so well. It must be really exciting.

Lilith - so sorry to hear about you lasr failure. Hope you are finding the strength to find a way around this. It is so hard. 


Snzk - sorry to hear your having a hard time. I hope your Gran is doing better. Any news from the vet ? I hate it when our furry friends aren't well. 

Emmypops - how are things with you ? You must be getting in to organisation mode now.

Whippet - your birthday sounded very special. I'm having one of those this year too. And I have been dreading it. Just felt so sad but feeling that everything is possible now and it is just another day too.

New member and Donn1 - Hi ! Welcome to the thread. I'm at GCRM and have found them to be excellent. Let me know if you have any questions. 

Misha - how are things with you ? Hope you are having a lovely valentine's day. 

Mrs Mac - glad to hear how you are doing . Not long now. Hope you are sitting with your feet up ! 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all 'keepin' the heid' in what must be one of the hardest things a couple goes through.

Lots of love.

Minnie
xxx


----------



## whippet

Minnie M             well done you deserve it. Yes all is poss honey.

Cars nice to hear from you and glad the adoption process is underway you will make fab parents  

Mierran wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow    Margarets birthday went well thanks and yes the bump is very very obvious but dont care anymore.

whippet x


----------



## younglou

Hope you have all had a lovely weekend.

Minnie M - brilliant news on you BFP - keeping everything crossed for a healthy 9 months.

Mrs R and Ranweli - Congratulations on your new arrivals.

Mierran - I hope everything is going well for you.

NewMember - Welcome, I'm new here too. Hope everthing goes well at your next appointment and you find out more about what lies ahead for you.

donn1 - good luck with your cycle, do you know when you will be starting treatment?

Well I had my first ever visit to the GCRM this week for my ovarian assesment and DH SA. We have out first consultation at the satelite clinic in Edinburgh although I am not sure what Dr it is with? After that I'm hoping we can get started quite quickly although not sure how long you usually have to wait for a consents appointment. Already know now that we defiantely want to go ahead with whatever treatment they suggest, am just really keen to get started!

Hello to everyone else.

Louise


----------



## Cars

Minnie M- I am absolutely thrilled for you     I will be     that everything over the next nine months goes well,


----------



## misha moo

Minnemouse- was wondering where u got 2, well done thats amazing news              
u more than deserve your good news, i am sure u will have a healthy 9 months. 

Mierran - good luck,          that all goes well and a second what minnemouse said u ARE a brave lady, u have been through so much, i am really praying this is your time   

everyone else nite nite, i better get to sleep now its my first day back at work tomorrow after a wks holiday  

MISHA XX


----------



## Lilith

Minnimouse: So so so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!

Lilith


----------



## Cars

Best of luck Mierran


----------



## suzee

Ranweli -                  Well done hope you are all well and happy!! xxx

Minnie Mouse -         well done, soooo pleased for you!! enjoy the next 9 months!!

Just got back from a wee week away late last night so will catch up soon.

 to all and bump rubs to BFP's!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

Ranweli congrats on the safe arrival of little Frazer  Bet you're proud as punch eh The first few weeks are a bit chaotic arent they, still trying to establish a routine  Sorry labour was tough...SNAP!! I'm still a bit traumatised by it  They're worth all the pain, Its truly amazing, they're proper little living miracles arent they.

Minnie - huge congrats hunni  heres to a healthy & happy pregnancy   

mierran - thinking of you loads, what a journey you've been on, you sooooo deserve this to work 

hello to all the new posters  and big hugs to all the regulars.....still cant find more than 2mins to do anything  the day jst zooms by!!!!

Luke is doing really well, piling on the ounces. He's a great wee soul majority of the time but is difficult to wind so gets quite cross after feeds. I'm luving being a mum and I'll always be eternally grateful for him.......Never give up on your dream girls

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## donn1

hi 

minnie m  many congrats on ure bfp well done 

mierran  hope all is well with u

mrs r my wee scott still has the awful wind even at 16 weeks have used up all the remedies and too be honest changing them every so often helps as i think their wee bodies get too used to the same one all the time and doesnt work very well

as for me am due to start the flare protocol on the 4 march, have a good family network as really dont want too take the wee man in with me for scans etc when others are their as would never want too make them feel worse as i can completely understand the emotions that u go through normally never mind during treatment.

hope all others are well

donn1


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 7th Dec 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Bay Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

mrsmac- GRI- 

fee-bee- GRI 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM Fly's to Istanbul Friday 29th Jan Good luck Chick we all rooting fo you.

princess30- GCRM Starting prostap 16th ICSI Feb 2010

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI


----------



## SBB

Hi

So sorry for my absence. I haven't forgot you all. Life has been a bit hectic. I finished up for holidays last Friday and planned to catch up with you all over the holidays. Have been caught up with loft coversion, organising Frank jnr's birthday party and then he was really unwell for from the Monday night till Friday. Narrowly missed being admitted to hospital. Anyway he on the mend now and even managed to enjoy his birthday party on Sat. He was miserable on his actual birthday on the 11th. 

Anyway can't believe he is a year old the time has gone so quickly. His pirate party was a great success. All my friends pulled together to help with making the food as I hadn't had time because he wasn't well. DH was a godsend on Sat am and helped with all the sandwiches.

Ranweli- Congrats   on the birth of Frazer.       So happy for you. It is such a special time that goes past so quickly enjoy every moment although I know it can be hard at times.

Minne-    I wish you a healthy happy pregnancy.

Mierran- How did EC go? Hope all went well.

MrsR- Howz mummy life? It is hard work but so worth every moment.

Princess- Good luck with treatment. 

NewMember- Welcome I have added you to the list. It so hard to know what to do. Most of the time my DH was a rock to me and didn't want to talk too much about treatment. We had problems on both sides but he did everything to help improve his swimmers even stopping smoking. Take your cues from him and let him know if he wants to talk you are there anytime.

donni- Welcome have added you to the list. Good luck with your next cycle. Your family sound adorable.

younglou- Welcome have added you to the list. Good luck with appts hope the time goes past quickly.

cars- howz things with you? How far along the adoption process are you?

lilith- Have you seen psychologist again? When do you have your test results?

suzee- Your wee kiddywinks so cute.

snzk- So sorry you having a rotten time. Hope your gran gets better real soon. Sending you a hug  

Em- Howz you bump? Time is really going in for you.

whippet- How you keeping too?

mrsmac- howz MAT leave going? Hope you getting plenty of rest!

misha- sounds like you got a good plan in place. Enjoy having some stress free fun with DH and hope the birthday's are fun. I am 40 in Oct and we are booked to go to Oz can't wait.

CarrieD- Howz you? Hope you get to the bottom of the endometriosis thing.

suzi- Doing a wee AF dance for you.               

psimps- What did your GP say about tests?

Tracyxx- Howz your bump? Not long now. Keep us posted.

Anyway time to wake the boy wonder from his avo nap.



Lots od Love
Sadie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 
I hope you've all had a good weekend

Minnie - Congratulation hon.   So happy for you - that's wonderful news.  here's to a stress free 9 months    and a wonderful new family member/s at the end of it. and thanks  

sadie - glad wee frank feeling a bit better. Hope work calms down a bit for you - tho prob unlkiely given your job   love the photo

Donn - good luck for the 4th march, and I hope scott is feeling better soon

Mrs r - glad you and your family are doing well ( doesnt that sound great   ) Luke is gorgeous - great photo

Cars - glad all going quickly. It must be really exciting

Fee-bee- has CJ arrived yet? hope so and you're all doing well.

Lucky - how about you hon? you got your new arrival yet? 

Ranweli - hope all going well for you and Frazer

mrsmac - hope all ok wiht you, and your bump.   

suzee - how are your girls doing? 

buster - how are Hollie and Shaun getting on. and you're right - Jinemed is lovely 

Lilith  how are you and DP getting on? 

Misha - hope you had a good week off, and that today want too hectic for you. 

lou - hope it's not too long a wait for you, and that results all ok. 

Whippet 


Well, news this end. 

On sat I got 2 eggs from my 2 follies , 1 good quality. It has since fertilised. 

i dont know how many eggs the donor produced, but I have 12 embryos from her eggs.

I get ET tomorrow. We will be replacing 1 OE embryo and 2 DE embryos. We will be freezing as many as possible of the others.

Tommorow evening, for the first time since feb 08, with 3 cycles in the middle,( and a whole lot more cancelled ones )  i will be PUPO. I cant quite believe it. 

i told DP about the eggs to start with, but he hasnt asked since. I'm working on the theory of , if he wants to know he'll ask, and if he doesnt I should just   easier said than done.

i'm also dodging texts from work at the moment, as i 'm worried that they'll try and get me back in to work sooner if they know ET is tomorrow. hey ho. 

i'll keep you posted ladies   


              to all

Mierran x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Mierran - great news. All sounds very positive. So pleased for you. Hear's hoping to a smooth and relaxing ET.

Sadie - sorry to hear Frank hasn't been well. Thanks for making me a BFP on the list. I had a wee cry when I say it. Blame it on the hormones eh ?!

Ladies - thanks so much for all your good wishes. We're not telling anyone other than parents and one of my bezzy mates. So it is nice to be able to share our wee secret with you guys.

Starting a new job this week after 5 months off. Goodness knows what they would say if they knew my secret but even I didn't know when I was offered it !

Take care ladies, unfortunately, my RA drugs have been changed since the BFP as it is hoped the symptoms will go but not for a while yet. So bad hands at the moment. So typing hard, so need need to keep it short.

Minnie
xx


----------



## filskit

Mierran - amazing news, am so happy for you. Will be sending you positive vibes for tomorrow.

CJ arrived last Thursday weighing in at 7lb 13oz. She is absolutely beautiful and has the proudest mummy and daddy ever. Only got home yesterday. My induction failed and had to have a c-section, so am pretty bruised and tender, sleep is a thing of the past, but will try to get some shuteye tonight.

Haven't read any further back except for Mierran's post, but will try and catch up whemn less frazzled.

feebee
xx


----------



## whippet

fee-bee huge congrats honey, go rest when you can   

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Fee-Bee- Congrats honey so pleased for you will update the list.         . Our children share the same birthday. Fab

Mierran- Well done you. Let us know when you officially PUPO and I will update the list.

Lots of Love 
Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 7th Dec 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

luckyluciana- GRI 

mrsmac- GRI- 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

mierran- GCRM Fly's to Istanbul Friday 29th Jan Good luck Chick we all rooting fo you. Yipee officially PUPO at last. OTD 28th Feb  

princess30- GCRM Starting prostap 16th ICSI Feb 2010

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI

Karen-lynne- Nuffield

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI


----------



## Lilith

Fee-Bee: Congratulations, you must be the proudest mum in the world.

Sadie: Happy birthday for such a handsome boy you have at home.

Mierran: Good luck, it sounds like you have lots of material for a wonderful transfer.

DP and I will have next treatment until we feel is the right time, maybe May or June as March and April are packed with conferences, viva for him and job hunting for both of us. Meanwhile we will try to keep healthy or at least relaxed.

My psychotherapist forgot our appt last week, I got so upset. I could not believe it. I called her the same day and of course she apologised but it was clear he had forgotten completely. I could not believe it. I think I am going to try to find someone else. Her our is so expensive and to me it looks so unprofessional that she does not even read her notes before seeing a patient.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Fee-bee-    congratulations on CJ's safe arrival.     Hope your bruising improves soon, and you get some sleep where possible.  

Lilith - your psycotherapist sounds like a great help. just what you need  . here's hoping either she bucks up her act, or you find an improved replacement. And I hope you can spend some time together and relax till may/june time. 

Minnie - hope your 1st day at the new job went well.  

sadie - how's Frank doing? Hope he's feeling better, and  your work not too manic  

Well, that's me officialy PUPO.   I had 3 grade 1 embies put on board last night, with 2 grade 1 and 8 grade 2 in the freezer.Cant believe I'm typing that . Been quite crampy since ( they use a big speculum and ultrasound guide replacement - more painful than ET at the royal was, but hopefully more accurate too ) . Cringe every time I bend over, go to the toilet etc. trying to get the balance between life as normal, and being careful. So glad I've got another week and a half off work.    here's hoping. any and all prayers appreciated. 

Hope everyone else doing well.     

Mierran

X X X


----------



## MinneMouse

Well done, Mierran ! You take care now and chillax (my new fav word!)  

First day back today. Went well. Hadn't realised how much I missed it. To be honest it stops me sitting at home fretting which is doing no good at all ! I am so grateful to be where I am with a BFP, but now feel quite overwhelmed with everything that can go wrong. I'm thinking this might be a side affect of multiple cycles screwing with your head.


----------



## whippet

Mierran well done PUPO lady and what a stock in the freezer too you so deserve this honey   this is your turn  

MinnieM is it sinking in yet? Hard I know but you need to stay positive   



Lilith your therapist appears to be increasing your stress honey you deserve better than that  

Sadie glad Franks' birthday party went well. Shame we have to work eh  

Cars good luck with the adoption process.

Snzk hope things bit better for you and with your gran   

Mrs R and Ranweli hope you and your boys are doing well, I am sure you are loving every minute, enjoy  

As for us we doing ok. Been hectic trying to get hubby organised for his visit to Oz on monday coming. Going to miss him even thogh he doing it as a whistle stop tour and will be back in 8 days we only ever apart if he night shift   Probably wouldnt be as bad if hormones weren't all over the place. My sensible head tells me he needs to go to ensure this is the right decision for us for later this year just wish I could go too but would never manage the flight and would not put Margaret through the long haul at this time. Anyway will prob be on here a lot more next week so hope to catch with you all then.


whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi


Mierran- Have pm'd you but just want to say fabbbbbbyyyy doooooooo. So excited for you. PUPO at last and frosties too. Not that you will need them this is your turn. Have updated the list above this post so that we didn't have 2 on same page.

Whippet- I didn't know you going or thinking of going to Oz. We are heading there in October but just for a holiday to see my sister who lives in Sydney. Also to celebrate my big 40 birthday. Can't wait for my sis tho meet the wee man. We are booked into a hotel for first couple of nights, then have hired a campervan for 19 days. Doing some travelling up the coast then back to Sydney for 6 nights in a luxury house with swimming pool on Bondi Beach. We not staying with my sis as my DH sis, hubby and kidz are going with us and there will be too many to fit in her 2 bed flat. She stay in Bondi Junction so not that far from the house we will have. Can you tell I am so excited already. Where are you all thinking of going?

Lilith- So sorry about the psychologist really unprofessional.  

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

Sadie it looks like it will be Melbourne or rather the Mornington penninsula in Melbourne. Hubby has been offered a job and it appears there are lots for me when I decide I want to work again. My main hang up is leaving my sis here as we are really close but I have to go and give this a chance as son and hubby really keen to go and I am sure it is a better life for the kids. Your hol sound fab. All going well we will be away around september time with hubby leaving 4 weeks before us to rnt a house but full of mixed emotions  

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

just a quickie to say congrats to Fee Bee on your little daughters safe arrival, been checking for your news since last week, So glad she's safely in the world, cant wait to see a picture.

Mierran - wow you have done bloody brilliant!!!!! So pleased you've been reunited with some great embies and what a wee stock pile you have as well, lots of siblings in the making for this wee one cos it IS gonna work, PMA all the way!!!!      

minnie - i worried the whole way thru preg, think after all we go thru its only natural to feel like its going too smoothly & somethings bound to go wrong....well thats how I felt right up til I had luke in my arms, then you move on to a whole new set of things to worry about!!! 

sadie - belated b'day wishes to little Frank


catch up soon folks, venturing out and about today
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all well  

Feebee - Congrats to you an hubby on arrival of CJ    

Mierran - Wow thats a bumper cargo you have on board - think you better be checking out the triplets thread - just in case     Best of luck honey - sure you won't be needing those frosties for a while - but they are there as a wee backup  

Whippet - Wow thats quite a year you have planned isn't it - hope all your plans work out and you find what you are looing for in Oz - sounds fabulous  

Sadie - That wee piccy of Frank is soooooooo cute  

Minnemouse -     That is absolutely fantastic news - so happy for you  

All is well with me - just feeling a bit big and a very tired at the mo - definitley have put on more wweight than last time - aaaarggghhh just weighed myself today and have put on 1 1/2 stone already - scary  

Mrs R and Ranweli - hope you new Mums are getting on ok and enjoying motherhood  

Take care

Emmy x


----------



## teelo

Hi everyone hope you're all well.

I just registered on the site on tuesday and thought I would say hello.

I'm 28 and my husband 25 we've been ttc for 3yrs I was diagnosed with pcos about 6yrs ago and my husband found out last yr he has a low sperm count. We have been referred to the GRI and had our first appointment yesterday.

New member the dr told us the waiting list is currently 22 months long and it's from the actual date you were referred from you own GP, so it will roughly be April 2011 before my husband and I will start treatment.

Txx


----------



## Lilith

Hi Mierran: Well done!!!!! I really hope this is the good one for you!!!!

Lilith


----------



## luckyluciana

Hello everyone,
Just a quick post to share my happy news with all of you lovely people.
Almost after 5 years to the day of ttc, my baby boy Luca was born at the PRM,
weighing a healthy 8lb 8oz.
There were a few scary moments, but it's all been worth it.
My dh and I were a mess when he was plonked on top of me the minute he was born.
I don't think we stopped crying for about an hour!!

I just wanted to tell you all this to give everyone hope and 
say that despite being convinced that this would never happen to us,
with all of the support from FF, a bit of acupuncture, yoga, positive visualisation,
and of course lots of medical help,
it happened. 

I still don't have a clue what was the cause of our infertility and why it took so long,
but now it just doesn't matter!
I want to send you all lots of    
and remind you that no matter what your story.....
miracles do happen.  

Luckyluciana
xxx


----------



## Lilith

Congratilations Luckyluciana, you sound so so so over the moon!!!!

Lilith


----------



## MinneMouse

Many congratulations, Lucky ! What a lovely name.

I've been wondering how you are ?

Take care, enjoy Luca and regards to DH.

Minnie 

x


----------



## snzk

morning ladies,

luckyuciana- congrats on the arrival of Luca. so so happy for you..  

mierran - PUPO...got everything crossed this is your time. xxxx   

feebee - congrats on the arrival of CJ. so so happy for you..   

Sadie - hope you are doing okay and how is wee frank??

Minnie - how are you? hope your RA is better. so happy you got your BFP...  

Whippet - hope you don't miss DP too much, sounds like a good idea especially if DP already has a job sorted and like he says, plenty options for you if you feel like working... 

Lilith - some psychologist that, charging a fortune yet can't even remember your appointment. You are right to find someone else... 

well, i'm all over the place again.My cousin is due her baby on Friday but we are all hoping she holds on. My gran died yesterday and looks like the funeral will be friday. Seems like all i've done is cry since last year. !!..  

take care all


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Lucky - congratulations on the safe arrival of Luca.    hope the three of you do well. You're a Mum and Dad . Big hug to DH  

snzk - sorry everything been so bad for you over the last wee while. Sorry to hear about your gran. Was it sudden, or had she been deteriorating for a while. Hope all goes well for your cousin when she does give birth, and I hope it's not too tough on you. And, as with the scan, I hope positions will be reversed one day.

Lilith- good luck finding a new therapist Here's hoping that your cycle at the start of the summer gives you both that BFP. How's things on the job front? 

Minnie - how's that new job? hope all going well with that BFP. You got a scan date? Hope those RA symptoms improving  

fee-bee - how's CJ getting on? Hope you're healing ok.

whippet - not long now till you get to meet your wee one. hope all goes well, and you're not missing DH too much

Mrs R - how's Like getting on ? 

ranweli - how's Fraser doing?

mrsmac - how're you and mac junior  ?

Sadie - how's Frank feeling ? hope work not too busy

princess - you started down-regging? hope all going well. 

emmypops - 1 and 1/2 stone? i just about put that on every cycle of IVF I have    . You're 26 weeks pregnant, so there'll be a lot of fluid in there. Dont worry about it, and enjoy your bump.   Only 3 months to go till you meet your little miracle

cars - hope all going well for you , nad the prep course is nearly finished. Then it's on to the homestudy   

teelo - hello and welcome. Hope the time flies by for you. You could always consider a private cycle 1st - it wont count if you get a neg, and if you get a positive you wont care. Depending on how you feel about being a donor, you could always consider eggshare - it only costs you about 900, and you give 1/2 your eggs to a recepient couple who pay for  the rest of your cycle. You need to have a high amh which , with pcos and your age you prob will and obviously they check bloods for hiv/hep b and c, and chromosomal abnormalities. it's worth thinking about. GCRM do it. 

Hi to everyone else, and I hope you have a good week

Well, that's me back in the uk. Good to get my own bed and see DP and cats. Not so good to miss the cypriot weather and food ( the fridge here is bare - to put it mildly , and my local supermarket is closing down, I've just found out   ) 

At the point where I swing from thinking it could have worked one minute, to sure it hasn't the next. Feeling quite crampy, sore (o)(o) etc. not sure if it's the progesterone, or iminent AF .    it's the former
Think I'm going slowly      

Mierran x x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

A v long time (about 12 months ago) since I last posted...  As been happily enjoying our wee GCRM miracle Oliver who is now 19 months! 

We are just embarking on a new IVF cycle @ GCRM and wanted to say a wee hello to everyone and warn you that I may be on with some dim questions / emotional see sawing if the jabs send me funny!  Anyway, been on metformin now for 2 weeks and periods due mid/end of this week....  Eeeek!

Lovely to see Ranweli's new arrival and to see that Mrs R, Sadie, Whippett and a few other names are still so good and keeping on touch on the board - how do you do it!  I have to apologise for being rubbish at keeping up with everyone!  Oliver is a wee star and if we are not blessed again, then so be it, but would love a wee brother or sister for him - as he is just such a happy giving wee soul and think he would love a sibling!

Love & babydust to you all, Tashia xxx


----------



## Mrs R

tashia - good luck with this cycle, hope you achieve another wee miracle hunni 

mierran - how you coping with the awful 2ww?? I'm really rooting for you luv   

snzk -   so sorry about your gran, huge big hugs to you 

lucky - congrats on becoming a mummy  Luca is a lovely name and your profile pic is gorgeous!! well done you, its so surreal isnt it. Hard work but so worth it eh, true little miracles

emmy - hope you're keeping well 

Well things with me are good, Luke is a wee star! He's doing so well and the infacol seems to be helping with his wind. He now weighs 9lb 1oz, luvs his grub  The past 2nights he's gone a bit longer in the night between feeds so long may that continue as well 

Not really been up to very much else other than feeding, changing & catching up with house things and a few baby trips out.

luv to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Mierran how are you holding up?

Claire good luck for ec  

Lorraine how are you coping honey?

Tashia good luck with the sibling attempt I totally understand where you coming from. Miracles do happen as I am testament too  
  
Minnie how are the early symptoms hun?

Mrs R so love the picture he is such a cutie. I still look in disbelief at my kids dont think that ever leaves you. Glad you getting a bit of a routine, not long till the better weather starts or at least less snow  

MrsMac, Sadie, ranweli how are you all and the kids?

Emmypops I weighed myself today and I also have put on 1 and half stone so   to me too but not much I can do about it ha.

Sorry to anyone I have missed just a quickie while she has a nap.

AFM still dizzy, bloods ok so just need to put up with it. Heard from DH last night thats him he has arrived in Melbourne. Miss him so much really teary especially when Margaret shouts for her her "Gaggy" (cant say daddy) and looks around the room for him   anyway will see him in 6 days but who is counting ha ME!!!!!!!!!!!!

whippet x


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies !

Just a quicky from me - DH is downstairs and will be on laptop patrol soon 

Mrs R - lovely to hear about little Luke or not so little now eh ? You sound so happy and contented.

Mierran - hope you are doing ok. It can be torture the 2ww but try to keep busy. This time I was out and about a bit more and just kept thinking I'll not feel any worse if AF turns up when I am out having a nice meal or something. And guess what ......AF kept away!

Snzk - so sorry to hear about your Gran. You have had such a difficult time of late and don't deserve it. I hope the funeral goes ok and your cousin's baby arrives safely. I know there will be mixed emotions. But this is cool. I've a wee philosophy which has helped me get through the really bad days. Basically, if you have had a bad one, go to bed and think it will be somene else's turn tomorrow.. Any news on Doggy ?

Tashia - Hi ! I don't think we've met. I transferred to GCRM after failed treatment in ERI. We've just finished our 4th cycle and still can't believe we have got a BFP ! Miracles do happen !


Lilith - how are you doing ? How is Mexico ?

Emmypops and Whippet - hope you are both doing well. Sounds like you are both keeping busy

As far me. Job is going well. Its is a 40 hour week though which maybe isn't the best. But it is only 3 months and if they want me to stay on I'll see if I can go down to 4 days or something. Feeling fine. No symtons at all. Sometimes this worries me, sometimes not. 

I do have a nice large cleavage though, which I don't remember before!!  

Take care one and all. Cat is staring at me, looks like he is on laptop patrol tonight !

Minnie

xx


----------



## Lilith

Hi ladies,

Mierran: Hope you are doing ok on your 2WWs.

Mrs R: You sound busy but very very happy!!!

Tashia: Welcome.

Minnie: Let's hope no symptons is good sign

I have not looked for another therapist as I am very busy. In two weeks time, I am presenting in a conference at Baltimore so I am very busy preparing all the info for that. So, job is my therapy these days. DP is going back to Glasgow on the 17th of March, he will stay there for about 2 months, so I guess next treatment will happen at the beginning of June.

love to everybody,

Lilith


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Lilith - glad you're being kept busy ( so long as it's not too busy) I hope you dont miss DP too much, and good luck for June

Snzk - how're you getting on?  

Minnie - hope all goes well. You getting a scan? Hope all goes well when you get it

Whippet - hope the next week flies past and DH is home soon, so Margaret can get her gaggy  

Mrs R - glad all going well with Luke. Here's to some more baby trips out

Tashia - Oliver looks gorgeous. Hope all goes well for you

Donna - how're you getting on? 

Well, still vaciliating. No sign of AF ( today would be the 1st day full flow if I wasnt on any meds after EC ) Keep reminding myself the progesterone can delay things, and I've not to get too excited.   

I'm still chatting away to my embies, singing to them, and telling the names of artists on the radio. I'm not sure if it's a sign of impending insanity. Then thought about it and decided I dont care - I'm going to make the most of my 2ww having waited so long to get here.  However, have also been raiding the 2ww cupboard   ( chocolates etc from xmas that I saved specially ) 

Back to work on sat . Hope it's not tooo busy

Hi to everyone else, 

            to all

Mierran x x


----------



## karen-lynne

Hi Ladies   
I Hope this message finds you all well and happy.  
Firstly, I'm sorry I was absent for so long, but I was having a moment - that turned in to a month or so moment after our treatment failed in December at the Nuffield.  We didnt handle it very well and I decided to take a break from everything to do with fertility, just for a little bit to enable myself to cope with it all (plus I fractured my wrist when I fell on the ice, and couldnt type) lol  yes I was drunk lol 

We decided to wait and go back in April and try again, however, fate has stopped us in our tracks.  Suddenly out of no-where while off of work in a cast      We are so shocked!! All natural, no fertility aid what so ever.  People said to us, wait til you're not thinking about ti and it will happen , but we all know that sort of talk doesnt help us any, but somehow, that is exactly what has happened.  
We are 9 weeks gone so far and cant believe it.  Going for a scan at the southern general in a few weeks, I will keep you all posted.  

Sending my love  and   to you all.

Love from  Karen xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies - how are you all ?

I'm having a bit of a moment. As I said before no real symtoms. Went to bed on Thursday night to a bit of spotting so as you can imagine went in to a complete panic. Decided to take yesterday off work, phoned the clinic and they said take paracetemol for the crampiness and rest up. So I've barely moved from the sofa. I had a wee bit more of brownish blood yesterday but it seemed to tail off and so far so good. I've had a really sore tum though. Its like as though someone has punched me and I'm winded. I'm just hoping and praying it means something is happening in there and not anything bad. My folks were supposed to be coming to visit but I've put them off and I'm going to rest. Hopefully it is just a blip but we're both terrified. I'm about 6/7 weeks.

Mierran - how are you ? When is OTD ? My scan is on the 10th. I'll be so glad to reach that milestone.

Karen-lynne - congratulations !

Hi ti everyone else. Hope you have a good weekend. I think I'll be making a big bum shape on the sofa !


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

just a quickie to let you know that I tested this am, and it's good news. I dont want to temp fate, having had a previous chemical pregnancy, and am feeling v superstitious about those 3 letters. lets just say I'm very very happy. 

Please stay little one/s    mummy loves you. 

Sorry about personals. bit excited at the moment

Minnie - hope all goes well with your scan    and that the bleeding stops soon.  

Mierran x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Mierran - fab news ! Really pleased for you. I'll keep the razz ma tazz and pom poms until OTD but so pleased for you !

I seem to be ok now. It was only really Thurs night/Fri morning. So hopefully it was just old blood or things settling down. I now seem to have started morning sickness with a vengenance. Great !! Not that I mind as long as everything is ok down stairs. Roll in scan time !!

Minnie 
xx


----------



## filskit

Mierran - have PM'd you - will also be low key in response, but well done, very very chuffed for you all

MinnieMouse - congratulations on your BFP as well. I'd bleeds at wks 5 & 6, and again about wk 13, but everything was all right in the end. The wait for scans seems endless - can't you get an earlier scan to put your mind at rest? The morning sickness is definately a good sign  

LuckyLuciana - how you keeping? and how is wee Luca? 

karen-lynne - splendid news on your BFP - many congratulations

Lilith - sounds like you're keeping really busy. Roll on June and   to your therapist

Whippet - thanks for your congratulations (and to everyone else). Its taken a while to get used to being a mother, brain is still totally scrambled, but we're all settling down now.  Not long until you and DH are reunited.

Sadie - how's wee Frank doing? Is your work as hectic as ever? I'm dreading going back to mine

MrsR - long time no speak! Haven't managed to get any photos downloaded yet. Am a bit of a technophobe, but will get there in the end - if the endless round of feeding and nappy changes permit! You're doing well to get out and about with Luke, first few times we had CJ in the car I had to sit in the back with her  

CJ is an absolute joy - wee minx is a night owl, and only sleeps 4 hours between feeds, so sleep is snatched event, but wouldn;t have it any other way. She's back up at her birth weight, so we're very happy that she's thriving and well.

Sorry, no more personals - will try and be a better ff though

feebee
xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hello Ladies,

I am delighted to see a few BFP,congratulations to you all. Ensure you get plenty of rest and lots of TLC!    

I have not been online for a while, busy week at work so this is me just catching up. DP has his next appointment tomorrow, not really sure what to expect at this one, I imagine it will be results from his blood tests etc. I can't get the day off work to go with him, a little disappointed as I would have preferred to have been their to hold his hand. I am sure he will be fine!  

My next appointment is next Monday so I hope to find out a little more information then. A little scared of the unknown as we are just entering our journey of treatment. It wont be an easy ride but we will get through it. I only need to spend 1 hour on this site and I feel much better!

Love to you all!

NewMember x


----------



## Cars

mierran, have fingers and toes crossed for you, will be praying that all goes well for you xxxxx


----------



## Lilith

Mierran: I almost cried when I read your news. I know is too early but I really hope it stays positive. So happy for you!!!

MinnieMouse: Hope you are doing ok after that scary experience.

xxx

Lilith


----------



## SBB

Hi

Mierran- Have pm'd you. So delighted for you. All sounding good. Will wait for your official date to post on the list. But looking good so far chick. I have a really good feeling for you this time.

Minne- I had bleeding at exactly 6 weeks too and all was well. It doesn't make you feel any better I know but the morning sickness agood sign that your hormone levels are rising. When is you first scan. 

fee-bee- Sounds like CJ doing just what she should. 4 hours between feeds is great for that age. But I know it is tiring but you wouldn't swap it for anything.

Sorry not been on much this week although have been reading. Work has been manic but the big visit and inspection is past. Has left me feeling a bit wiped out. Plus my gran fell and broke her leg last Sat and have been going back and forward to hospital and helping look after my demented grandpa. So although I have been looking at the thread not had lime to post.

Anyway it my anniversary and just back from being out for dinner. Frank jnr in bed so might steal some couples time IYKWIM.    .

Love Sadie


----------



## merrilees

Hi ladies,

I have sat on the sidelines for such a long time reading all your stories, if i were to tell my story it would take a very long time. I'll try and condense it - unexplained fertility referred to gri 10 years ago very very fortunate to get a positive on the very 1st iui and now have a beautiful 6 year old boy.  We have had 2 further iui's and 2 ivf at gri all unsuccesful.  Then moved on to gcrm where i've had another 3 failed treatments, our last go was in feb where we used donor eggs as mine are a bit passed it! Had 2 8cell embies transferred on the 12th feb, but started bleeding on mon the 22nd very heavy bleed went on til friday 26th in which time i binned my pessaries and my tabs. Was supposed to go for a blood test on thurs but couldnt face it and put it off til sat there.  But to cut a very long story short i have just had a phone call from pat at gcrm to say a positive and the levels are 280, dont know how good that would be i've to go back in the morn for another blood test and to give you a laugh was ordered to go to my bin and retrieve the pessaries and tabs asap!!

Please please advice what should hcg be i would i think have been 15 days past a 3 days transfer when i got my bloods taken.  Sorry for the long boring tale but i'm completely gobsmacked!!!

Merrilees


----------



## whippet

Merillees congratulations honey, they are looking for a level over 50 for thurs then for them to double every 2-3 days since you went on saturday minimum double would have been 100 so looking good  

Mierran looking very good indeed when is OTD honey well done so pleased for you  

whippet x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

I am a bit disappointed today. DP had an appointment today at GRI, he was also to habd in another sample. I was looking forward to hearing that they provided him with more information and also a rough time of waiting list etc. A lthough, when DP called to let me know how it went he said they took the sample and then sent him on his merry way. So, no further forward! I almost nipped at DP, asking why he never spoke up and asked questions, decided against it as I dont want to stress him out any further.

Then, i got a letter today saying they have put me on the 'appointment waiting list' and they will get in touch 6 weeks before. Although I have already got my appointment, I have to go next wed. Could this be a mistake or am I going to the wrong app?

Does anyone have any similar experiences!

Sorry about the rant! x


----------



## misha moo

hello FF's

sorry on been on been so busy latley, been working full time and setting up a new business in my spare time so i just have not had a moment to call my own. Its working out well though, have gained quite a few contracts so it deff on its way!!!  Its good cause its the type of business that i can do when ever i want to so it will be ideal for future tx and hopefully for one day when i get my magical BFP  So i am trying to make my life tx and hopefully baby friendly. Still on all the vitamins under the sun and me and DH still TTC naturally using the ovulation predictor,   och well anything is worth a shot.

anyway just wanted to wish u all well and say to merran that i am   things keep going the right way for u, u soo deserve it XXXX


----------



## LadyN

Fee-bee, Mrs R & LuckyLuciana  Congratulations!  

I would love to hear your birth stories! Please pm me as i'd love to know how you each got through it. Hope you are all keeping well and cherishing every moment with your little princes & princess.

As for me, ive been plodding on, keeping well and finish work next friday for a lovely 10months! It'll give me 7wks before bubs is due but i havent had any time off so im really looking fwd to the break and hope that my long to do list see's me going a day or two early and not late! 

Ante-natal classes started last week and were a big eye opener, i still struggle to believe im actually pregnant - so strange!

Hope all you other ladies are keeping the positive hats on and doing well.
Big hugs

Lady N &  xx


----------



## merrilees

Thanks whippet,

Went this morning for another blood test now just having the dreaded wait to see if it has increased, feeling very negative as i dont have any symptons at all.  Fingers crossed they said they would phone about 4.  

Thank you for your reply.

Merilees x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Firstly a big congrats to Minniemouse!!!  A quieter low key one to Mierran - until scan day!  Mirrilees - looking forward to news later today - sounding very exciting and positive.  Thinking it is too early for you to have symptoms - I never had a single symptom all pregnancy much to my dismay (except for eating like a horse after 1st trimester!)!

Well we started Menopur twice daily Sat & Sun and now down to 1 per day plus cetrotide daily...  First scan on Friday morning - but right ovary already feeling tender...  Hope there are lots of lovely follies growing nicely there!! ;o)  In a little bit of a fog with it all - doesnt feel quite real - think cos we have Oliver it just feels unbelievable that we are actually going through this whole journey again.. Quite surreal but nonetheless exciting...  Wondering what outcome we will have...  Feeling really peaceful about it all - like I say - mega strange versus pre Oliver...

Anyway, am reading everyone's posts but what with working 3 days & then Ollie days (my 2 days off during the week) - I cannot seem to be good enough to do lots of personals!  However I am thinking of all of you and    for lots of baby dust for everyone!

Tash xxx


----------



## merrilees

Just had the call and the bloods are 677!!!!!!!!!! They don't  know how i'v done it after the bleed i had and stopping meds but for some mad and wonderful reason i will be 5 weeks pregnant on thurs- cant even bel i'm writing this.  I know we've a long way to go but for now i'm going to enjoy this waited 7 years to be told that.

I've read many stories over the years some sad some very happy, if i've taken one thing from all of this never never ever give up i will be 42 in june, so there's hope for every body.

Good luck to everyone.......


----------



## Tashia

Hi Merrilees

Oh how brilliant - I am so so so very delighted for you!  Well done you!  
        
Bet you are stunned & a little shell shocked!  It is truely the most amazing feeling to be given the news you have dreamt about for so very long!

Enjoy the moment and enjoy every minute now - you are on the start of an amazing journey!  

Tash xxx


----------



## whippet

Merillees huge congratulations honey told you it was looking good   

Tashia fingers crossed for lots of lovely follicles on friday honey   

whippet x


----------



## Lilith

Many congratulations Merrilliees!!!!!

Lilith


----------



## merrilees

Morning,

Thank you for your congrats, still not really sunk in yet.  Hubby away today to collect more meds from clinic as i only managed to salvage a tiny drop from the bin .  Obviously now i'm fretting about the bleed i had and not having any symptons at all worried that it is a chemical pregnancy or there wont be a heartbeat, i'm trying hard to be positive about the bloods going from 280 sat to 677 tues can that still happen with a either of the above?? Asked the clinic this, this morning but were a bit reluctant to answer says they will book me in for a scan in 3 weeks - god feels a lifetime away.  We're never happy are we, we get the news we have always hoped for and still worrying. 

Sorry for the me post just all over the place just now.

Thanks for listening....

Merillees X


----------



## Tashia

Hi Merrilees

I remember hearing about other ladies having bleeds and being told that it could be 1 of the embryos that did not make it - saying that I know a girl who had a massive bleed and later found out she was BFP with twins!  On the scan front, I had scans from about 6 weeks onwards due to various complications that I had when I was pregnant with Oliver - surely you could ask for an early scan to put your mind at rest?  I am not sure how it all works outside of our own personal complications we had and if early scanning (internal scans what we had if I recall correctly?) can put pregnancy at risk - I am not sure?

Either way your bloods are fab so rest easy & keep your feet up & enjoy that BFP feeling!  

Hope above helps & not just stating the obvious!


----------



## filskit

Congratulations to Merrilees on your BFP.    

Second what Tashia said, because that happened to me on wk6 - had a scan after bleeding and saw one teeny heartbeat pulsating away. If its any consolation I didn't have any symptoms throughout early pg - no morning sickness, sore()(), etc.

Hope that helps

feebee
xx


----------



## filskit

Postscript - CJ is not allowing me much sleep, she's a wee night owl!! So brain is really frazzled

Lady N - thanks for congratulations - soon be your turn! Birth story - failed induction - 3 pessaries over 2 days, but nowt happened; so medics decided on C-section. I'd wanted a natural birth, but obviously followed medical advice because paramount importance was the safe delivery of CJ. Unfortunately my scar is now infected and a bit smelly, so on antibiotics (won't even mention the piles  )

Mierrian - sending you good vibes and karma for your OTD on Friday


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi, i have been on here a wee while now and have made a few wee posts, but i never get replies  Is that quite normal or am I maybe on the wrong section?


----------



## whippet

Newmember sorry you feeling ignored I am sure its not ment. I have no experience with GRI which is why I have not been able to comment on anything you have mentioned but once you start treatment it is pretty much universal and I hope I will be able to help. Please feel free to pm me if you want a chat. My profile is pretty much my story, the ladies here are all fab and I am sure someone will be along soon who can help in the short term, hang in there honey   

whippet x


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies !

NewMember - hello ! I hope you aren't feeling left out and I apologise if I've been ignoring you. My heid is all over the place at the moment. I'll try harder.  

Merrilees - many congratulations, you must be over the moon.  

Mierran - hope you are doing ok - not long now!!  

Tashia - how is the treatment going ? Going loopy yet ?  

Whippet - how was the macaroni ? Put me right in the notion for it !! 

Mrs R - hows you ? 

Sadie - hello ! How is wee Frank ? Hope you get a bit more time to yourself now work has calmed down.  

Fee bee - thanks for your replies. It helps so much.  

Me - I'm officially going loopy. I feel pretty sick and every 2 or 3 days I have a wee bit brown stuff (sorry TMI!) since Friday. My OTD was 11/2, so 3 weeks tomorrow but my scan isn't until next week. So it feels like I'm waiting a wee longer than everyone else. I phoned the clinic today and they said it was too early to have me in this week but have agreed to me coming in a day earlier. I think I'll be 8 weeks by then, assuming you are 4 at OTD, but they say I'll be 6. So very confused.
Absolutely terrified by every twinge and am constant knicker watch. I go up to the loo the other night during the night and as I crawled back under the duvet a voice requested an update. He's going mad too! I know my time will come and this is all normal but just wish I had a nice wee good scan ........

Take care one and all. I'm off pace about a bit more.........  

Minnie 

xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Now I feel    (embarassed) because I sound like a moan! Sorry  Was just feeling a little sensitive as it took me all my time to join and an even bigger deal to actually post anything! Prob just feeling like this as we have just recently been told we need treatment, so I am possibly still in the shocked stage! Thanx for replying ladies! x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

p.s. lovely to see that you are both pregnant! Hugh congrats xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

NewMember - this is a lovely wee thread and I think as you go you'll find it useful. I joined last year after unsuccessful treatment in Edinburgh. We are now at GCRM. I then had a cancelled cycle which was horrible. It is good to have people who understand totally how you are feeling. Last May I attended my nieces christening the week my cycle was cancelled, my other niece and her heavily pregnanct mother ignored me (no one likes the infertile raining on their parade!) and I sat and cried in my pew alone. DH was the godfather. Must be one of the worst times but these girls were so supportive and understanding and made me feel it was all alright.

Equally there are tips for treatment and stuff life that. No area is out of bounds.

I'm so happy to be pregnant but we're terrified. As so few people know and is nice to have the Glasgow Girls to keep me sane.

Keep in touch.

M


----------



## AdoptionDreams

MinneMouse - thats such a shame to be put in that position, especially from family members! You must have been devastated to have a cycle cancelled. If you dont mind me asking what does GCRM stand for is that the same as GRI - I am still learning all the codes   .

The difficult part for me is the 'not telling anyone', my DP wants us to keep it to ourselfs - which I am already finding difficult. Did you have that problem? x


----------



## MinneMouse

GCRM is Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine, its a private clinic in Glasgow. You can google it. We've found them excellent. Because of my age we were self funders in Edinburgh and found them very negative and had a one size fits all approach. GCRM are to be honest no more expensive but the care was second to none. I was on the phone today having a moan and once again they were fab.

Everyone is different but I think you probably need to tell some people. But make sure they are the right people. I confided in my sister in law as she'd has some tests too although went on to have a baby. However, it all went wrong as she got pregnant during my treatment, her baby wasn't even a year at this stage. I cried when she told me and then she spent months not talking to me. It is a bit better now but still not good. So we've only told parents for the last 2 cycles and one or two really close friends. Even now only they know.

The clinic will also have a counsellor available which I've used and that can be very useful if you are struggling with things. Its amazing how they just get how you are feeling.


We're all here too.

M


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Oh right, I will def google that and have a wee read. Someone once told me that if you go private you can never then go back and recieve NHS funding, is that right? We have been told we need ICSI treatment, as far as i know the waiting list is 22 months long    - which is very long.

Yea I think you are right, even if I could tell my mum and 1 close friend, so I have someone to sounds of too. I think DP feels embarrased as it seems to be a 'male factor', I keep trying to tell him 'this is our problem, not just your problem'. He is taking it a little hard! Shame 

I think it's going to be a long and hard journey!

xxx

Thanx again for your reply x


----------



## whippet

Minnie did you ask to speak to Pat. i would explain when you OTD was cause I also think you will be 8 weeks. Explain you are really anxious and that the wait is adding to your anxiety. I always found her approachable and on the ball and oh aye the boss so what she says goes. Oh and the macaroni hit the spot  
Newmember dont feel embarressed we all rant or moan or both sometimes this route is very stressful but thanks for the congrats hopefully shows you that treatment does work tho


----------



## AdoptionDreams

It def does that!

Thanx again    

x


----------



## mierran

hi everyone

merrilees- congratulations. you must be over the moon. as faar as i know in the early stages you can still get doubling hCG levels with a chemical pregnancy / blighted ovum, but it is far more likely to be a baby in there. be positive, and keeping fingers crossed for you    

newmember - it depends on your health board but a lot in scotland you can have a private cycle and it only counts against your NHS treatment if successful, at which point you dont really care. it's worth looking into. it was 4 years since 1 went on the waiting list and 2 yrs since i started tx at the GRI so sorry , i know they've changed a lot of things since then so i'm very out of date so cant really give any advice . good luck anyway.  

minniemouse - good luck with the scan and getting it all organised

whippet - how're you and bump getting on? 

snzk - how're you and puppies getting on? how's that eye doing? 

tashia -good luck getting started

fee-bee - you getting any more sleep?   to CJ

lilith - how's the weather in mexico? hope you're doing well

cars - you started homestudy yet? hope all going well.

misha - hope all going well with the new business

hi to everyone else - hope all going well   

well, so far so good this end. line getting darker. decided against getting bloods done - dont feel any need, and got so caught up in figures last time   going to keep doing the   and hope it keeps getting darker. so the next step is organising the scan. 
i'm also quite happy as today was equivalent day i started bleeding last time and no sign this time.    it continues

hope everyone has a good rest of the week and weekend

           to all

Mierran x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

mierrran huge congrats to you, may ure bub bubs grow big and stronger every day
merrilees fingers crossed for u too am sure all will be fine
tasha good luck for the treatment i am due to start sp on sat dont know if we are around the same time or not or if u are already well on ure way
newmember hi and hope all is gong well with u its such a stressful time
minniemouse  all the best with the scan
whippet hope all is well with u and bump is getting biggger every day
snzk hope the pups are well
feebee hi and how u doing

well am going mad have a charity ball to go to at the end of march and trying too find a dress is a nitemare having to do it online as difficult to get to the shops at the mo, have had 5 different ones and none of them i either liked or didnt fir ie the 14 were bigger than the 16s and vice a versa, also am 14 at the mo and will be 5 days into stimms when ball is happening and dont know how bloated i will end up arrrghhhh feel like not going full stop, sorry for the rant and thats me not even started the drugs


love to    all


donn1


----------



## psimps

Hi Newmember, I'm fairly new to all this too. We have been identified as 'male factor' also and my hubby doesn't want us to tell anyone either which I'm kinda struggling with. We decided the 22month wait at GRI was just too long so we have started proceedings at GCRM. We had our fertility assessment today and think my ovaries were ok (18 follicles in 1 and 14 in the other) but to be honest I'm not sure!! We're waiting to see the outcome of the SA whether we can have ICSI or not. I have my fingers crossed. 

I know how tricky this time is and you can PM me anytime, I've not been up to much posting wise as I feel I'm still trying to get to know everyone and your stories (which are an inspiration). Just still hoping I get a shot.


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 7th Dec 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver - Starting again March 2010 trying for a bro/or sis for Oliver 

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

mrsmac- GRI- 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM Starting prostap 16th ICSI Feb 2010

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI


----------



## SBB

Hi

O boy I feel like a bad FF. I have eventually updated the list and read back a few posts and realised I had missed loads of updates.

First off-

NewMember- Sorry you feeling left out. Sometimes when folk just pop on and lots happening on the thread it can happen but not deliberate. I had treatment at GRI and although the staff are all lovely the clinic is so busy that you do have to keep on top off things with them. They will happily speak to you if you have any questions. Hope your appt goes okay on Monday and that they can help you with treatment timings. The clinic is much busier now than it was when I had treatment and the waiting times ahve gone up considerably since then but they take it back to the date your GP or gynae Consultant whoever referred you. As for not telling anyone. Well we tried that for a while too but it really didn't work. If you speak to DH could you maybe discuss with him about choosing one or 2 people to tell so that you have a sounding board. It may have to be someone he feels comfortable with knowing. I know it is a long hard journey believe me I know how hard and I would not have got through it without one or two shoulders to cry on. There were lots of tears along the way. My DH was my rock but I think you need someone else too.

Lucky- I am so sorry I missed your news a few pages back. I am usually so on the ball. Blame my over worked brain at the mo mixed in with baby brain that never leaves you.              . So happy for you have updated the list.

teelo- Hi welcome to the thread hope you find it useful. Goodluck have added you to the list.

merrillees- Welcome and congrats have added you to the list. Kim who had the tins on this thread had a similar amssive bleed at the same stage and thought it was all over just like you. Hope all goes well.

mierran- How's you chick you not posted or a few days?

minne- It really is torture waiting for the scan. Hope you resting. Knicker checking never stops I was at it all the way through pg.

MrsR- Howz wee Luke? he just a wee smasher.

Tashia- Sorry missed you too. I have added a wee update on the list. Good luck with treatment I will have everything crossed for you. Wee Frank is doing great and has come on leaps and bounds sonce turning one he has decided he a big boy now and is eating lumps and some real food i.e toast, tattie wedges, peas without choking and vomiting everywhere. Howz Oliver?

psimps- Looks like things good with you? When will you get started?

whippet- Sound like an exciting time for you guys. How did your DH visit go? I hope it works out for you it a great lifestyle.

Em- Gosh time is going in so quick for you. Howz the bump.

snzk- Howz things with you? So sorry you been having a rough time. I pray that things turn a corner for you.

lilith- How are you? Have you seen psychologist again?

fee-bee- We are getting on fine. Work has settled a bit now. I was diagnosed with fibromyalgia after I had Frank jnr and when I am stressed it flares up. I have been left pretty wabbit after all the stress last week. You have lots of time to enjoy CJ before worrying about work and it really isn't that bad.

misha- Sound like you pretty busy too. Have you any thoughts on more treatment or are you still having a break?

ladyN- Gosh MAT leave already. You enjoy that time relax and get feet up you will be busy soon enough. 

mrsmac- How are you?

Well I have been so busy guys. So apologies for not being around. Still helping look after my gramps and visiting granny in hospital working full time and loking after Frank jnr not much time left for me and DH. Have been pretty wabbit after big visit at work and fibromyalgia playing up with the stress of it all. My sis been home from Sydney too so been spending some time with her too. Anyway. So sorry if I have missed anyone. Please pm me if you need updated. Will try to get back on soon. I do read every other day even if I don't always post.

Love Sadie


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Thanx for your reply SBB. The forum is so so busy, i understand how easy it is to miss posts, think i was having a sensitive moment! lol. I would love to afford private but i just cant afford it at the moment, I am hoping to get promotion soon so hopfully things will change. 22 months is such a long time to sit on a waiting list, the thought kills me! Hopefully I will have a greater understanding of it all after my app! x


----------



## merrilees

Hi ladies,  Me again mrs worrier, i have just 1 question this morning after i used my crinole gel tmi alert here - i felt kind a wet down below went to the loo and there was this really weird kind of brown stuff kind of sticky def doesnt look like blood but there all the same.  According to gcrm i shld be abt 5 weeks is this too late for implantation?? 

I have done another pee stick, on tues showed up pregnant  2-3 (clearblue supp to be wks from conception) this morning was 3+ so hoping this is a good sign and hcg rising.  But worried now cause of the discharge i'm going to phone gcrm when they open get some advice.

This is driving me mad have a scan in 2 weeks just want to know there's a heartbeat there.

Sorry for me post just now feel i can come on here and let it all out its just me and hubby that knows about this so really hard not being able to get advice.

Good luck to everyone whatever stage of the rollercoasted their on.  

Merilees x x x x


----------



## donn1

hi

merrrilees  am sure all is well i had this too and all was ok, stringy brown stuff for a few weeks after bfp hope this helps my wee boy is now 19 weeks old 

love to all others

donn1


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Merrilees, from experience I have always been told brown is old which is okay, red is what we should be more concerned about, and saying that sometimes even red discharge/bleeding is nothing to be concerned about...  Always a worry though and know how you feel - but would say not to panic and to rest easy...

Had scan this am and mixed feelings as over 15 follies on right and over 10 on left - all varying from 10 --> 15 in size...  However as I overstimulated last time am a little concerned that I might overstim this time and due to OHSS last time they may want to stop cycle and freeze embryos - which I really dont want to do...  I am fine with having mild OHSS/even border line severe like last time, as long as the tx works - and I am convinced that a fresh cycle works best for me - as last frostie cycle didn't work...

Anyway, waiting on blood result tonight and then will get outcome on whether scan again on Monday or else Tuesday theatre - but was told probably scan on Monday...  Think all is ok, me just worrying for no good reason, think these drugs are sending me a little neurotic!   


Good weekend to you all xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Donn1- Sorry missed you. Hope you have fun at ball. I too am going to a ball. The butterfly one at Ayr Racecourse so dress hunting also. Hope you get sorted.

merrilees- Think all sound well but I know that it doesn't help anyone saying that. The 2ww is the worst part. Hang in there.

tashia- Hope you get to have you fresh cycle. 

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hi  there ladies, just a very quick post to say hi and that a big congrats to the new babies and BFPs!!!!!!! I can't keep up with all of you now! Although I can't always post like Sadie I always read in between patients at work and when I have a mo at home/

Tashia- Big  hugs mrs, you are doing well, I know you must be feeling a bit worried after the last time but you are well looked after and I am sure you will be just fine/ Must be strange growing eggies again, hope you are not too sore x Its soooooooooooooooooooooo exciting x I wish you so much luck x 
Hope the wee man is well and your lovely hubbie too x will keep a special close eye on you x call me anytime too x       

Sadie, jes you sound so so busy lady! Life is rather crazy working and juggling baby and house etc.....Totally know how you feel x any chance you could cut down to 4 daysx I work tues to friday and its good having the mon for catch up! I know we all got to pay the bills though and its hard ehh I would prefer doing three but can't afford it but we manage well and seem to have a good balance, although limited time as a couple at times, but thats life x a huge belated birthday kiss for your lovely wee boy. His pirate party sounded great fun x 

Well must dash as bath time for Innes and tomorrow my mum is taking me away to One spa in edinburgh for a bliss 4 hours worth of pampering for my birthday!!! So can't wait, am leaving hubbie in charge as away overnight, the first time I have been parted from my baby, well not so much a baby now but a toddler 19ths old, time passes so quick. Every day Innes says a new word, so cute, and when he says mummmmmmy in the morning from his cot it makes me crumble! 

Wishing lots of luck to all you lovely ladies and a big hello again to everyone new.

love julie


----------



## LadyN

Hey newmember  

I went through the 22 month waiting list and completely get how you must be feeling atm  
I used to tick the months off on the calendar. It wasnt easy but in that time DH & I done up our house, got married, went 4 fantastic holidays and got 2 dogs so life pretty much was busy and i battled a lot with depression and was up/down and all over the place.

You need to give yourself little short term goals because your name will creep up that waiting list and bite you in the bum when you least expect it. Then when the treatment starts BOOM! theres no turning back!
I wrote a diary (link at the bottom of my profile) toi keep me occupied. 
I know you said you need ICSI, thats what we had too. Have you tried the ovulation predictor and some homeopathic routes while your on the waiting list?

A fellow FF paid out 6k for ICSI and it failed then 2 months later fell pg naturally through tracking ovulation, accupunture, herbal remedies and lots of practising.
Feel free to ask anything & please dont feel left out - big hugs! xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Thank you so much!

I have sent you a PM


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls

How is everyone doing?

Donn1 - meant to ask on last post - where are you on tx right now - you said starting sp on Saturday (what is that?)...

New Member - I think that LadyN's advice is spot on and I agree with her - as much as time may seem to drag - it does suddenly arrive and bite you in the bum!  We had decided to go private after 2 years+ waiting for GRI and would you know it, 1 week into private tx we got GRI letter saying we had reached the top of the list!  However we had a BFP so never went down the GRI road...

Girls, had scan today, loads and loads of follies - they could not tell left & right ovary apart there were so many crammed in there!    About 11 follies were over 16 in size - so looking like Weds for retrieval all being well.  Bloods will confirm later today...  I am getting sicker by the day tho with the metformin & drugs - spent most of the weekend in bed / feeling nauseous & miserable - poor Ollie & Hubby!  At the moment I am swearing to never do a full cycle again due to the way I am feeling - that bad!  Reckon I will change my mind in due course - as memory is a funny thing!   

Question girls - did anyone go back to work on the same day of retrieval?  Am toying with saying I have a docs appt and then going back in to work in the afternoon...  Clinic says not a good idea as going under anaesthetc - what are your thoughts?  I am a manager and can work from the office on my laptop for the afternoon - so no great risk methinks?  Boss doesn't know and want to save my day off / sickie for when the embryos are popped back in - as thinking it may fall on next Monday if we get some quality embryos that go to 5 days...

Sorry for me post again! xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

tashia  congrats on loads of juicy wee follies with loads of eggies in them, the sp is the short protocol or flare protocol is its other name, as am 41 now they suggest this have just started the tabe to make me have a bleed should be in about 5 days then after bleed stopped do sniffing then do sniffing and gonal f injections together as stimms drugs, if i was u i woud take a sickie day after ure ec as youre head may be a bit woozy i know mine certainly was  i wish u all the very best 

hi and big hugs too others

donn1


----------



## donn1

hi all

just wondered am really tired on the northisterone tabs wondered if anyone else is the same or is it just mad old me  
i was on the long protocol before so this is all new to me
hi to all others


----------



## Tashia

Hiya Donn1

Well I can only say from my perspective on metformin - I am absolutely knackered as well as sick - maybe same side effects with your northisterone?

I have never known myself to be that shattered - plus my memory is rubbish - calling my friends the wrong names etc!!!  Reckon they all send you a little loopy to be honest!    

Tash xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Tashia- If I was you I would take day off. You won't be worth a button especially if you feeling knacked already. Can't you make up some home crisis excuse with Ollie for next week. Hope all goes well whatever you decide.

Donn- Never been on northisterone so can't help sorry.

Newmember- You can still have private treatment and as long as it is not successfull you can still have you NHS goes. But if it worked privately and you get your bubba then you only option would be private if you wanted to try for a sibling. Hope this helps.

Hope everyone else is well.

Frank has cut 2 more teeth this week.

Love Sadie


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls,

Oh well done Frank, 2 more lovely teeth )

Well bloods on track, take the hcg jab at witching hour; midnight). Retrieval at noon on Weds so have been sensible & taken a half day off ) Also booked Monday off in case we make 5 days with embryos...

Will keep u all posted on Weds, wont do anymore me posts til then xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all 

tashia  all the very best for the ec and transferr

donn1


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

sadie - congrats to Frank and his new teeth

Donn- I felt absolutely   on the norethisterone. I've had it 3 times, twice at the royal, and nearly cried when GCRM said they wanted me on it before tx. 

tashia - good luck on wed.  

newmember - how're you getting on? Ihave to say I waited the 6 months to get investigated then 2 years on waiting list for NHS tx during which I needed a couple of ops. When I went on the waiting list no signs of probs ovarian reserve. After 2 years on waiting list - poor ovarian reserve so poor chance own egg pregnancy. I wish I'd gone private, not waited, but hindsight is always perfect, and I'm not as angry about it as I was. 

merilees - how're things going? you had any more bloods done? 

Julietta - how was your spa day? 

LadyN - hope your bump is doing well, and that he's letting you get some sleep.

psimps - hope all going well

well, all ok here so far.    

Hi to everyone else, and I hope you're having a good week. 

              

Luv Mierran x x


----------



## donn1

hi all
  thanks for the replies

mierran  god am glad its nit just me feeling like this was soo bad last nite was reading my 6 yr old a story and it was soo sad or so i thought that i burst in to tears as i was reading it !!!!!  son said why u crying mum its not a sad story, god am going nuts i wish u all the luck in the world with ure pregnancy when is ure first scan and send u  

hi too all others

donn1


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies, 

Its me back again!     

I've had a fabulous break away and not thought about babies since October (well not completely obviously but defo not stressing    about it!) Had a great Christmas and let my body do some healing on its own, now think we're just about ready to go again.    

We're going to the GRI tomorrow for an appointment with the doctor to review our case, have had a good look at some other posts and have a whole sheet of questions to ask   , but hopefully we'll be going again in the next month or so.   

Sister in law had her baby 2 weeks ago, and although as you all know I was dreading it and very upset about her pregnancy, I've actually been ok and feeling quite good about things. We've been down to visit a few times and I just sit cuddling him. SIL was really nice and I think its finally sunk in for her what we're going through.  

Anyway, it was nice to read through and see how everyones been doing, 

Mrs R and Feebee - Congratulations!     So so happy for you, hope its all going well and lifes settling into some kind of routine for you!

There's so many new people too    good luck to all those having treatment just now, and lots of love to those with imminent arrivals  

Hopefully now I'm feeling strong again I'll catch up properly and do more personals next time!

Lots of love and   to you all

Sarah xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies !

How are we all ? Good I hope.

Well, I finally had my first scan today. Lovely strong heartbeat and measuring exactly 8 weeks. So relieved. But lets just check for another although I don't think there is one.........oh yes, there is ! Another wee healthy heartbeat measuring 8 weeks. To say we are gobsmacked is an understatement. I'm 5ft 1 - so goodness knows how I'll manage carrying twins! I know it is still early days but I'm going to enjoy it as it is.

Likesabath - welcome back and glad to hear you are ready to go again. I was feeling quite ambivalent about my last treatment, sort of went through the motions and it worked. Maybe not thinking too much helped.

Tashia - good luck for EC. Sounds like you will get a bumper crop.

Mierran - how are you ? Hope you are enjoying your new status ! Its good isn't it ?!

Whippet - how are you ? Any more Oz updates ? Must be lovely to have DH home.

Donn1 - I had norethistrone too but I was ok I think. Felt a wee bit sick but that could just have been in my head.

Sadie - glad to hear Frank is coming along well. Its hard to believe the changes in the first year.

New Member - Hi there ! Hope you are doing ok ?

Merilees - how are you ? Any news ?

Mrs R / Mrs Mac / Lucky / Lady Noir - hello !

Hi to anyone else I've missed. Its a long hard road band to those waiting to start please know hearing your babies heartbeat for the first time makes every tear worth it. I just can't believe that less than 6 weeks ago I had a 4 cell and a 5 cell embryo transferred and today I could hear them. Its truly amazing......

Love to all and thanks for being there,

Minnie 

xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Woo hoo fantastic  So happy for you!!!!

Did anyone see this clip on GMTV regarding ICSI






x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Minnie,

Just a very big CONGRATS to you both on ur fabby news! Amazing!!!!  Over the moon for you!!!

Love Tash xxxx


----------



## whippet

Minnie congrats on your twins honey well done  

tashia good luck for ec tomorrow and to that bumper crop

need to dash sorry shattered

whippet x


----------



## suzee

minnie - Twins, double congrats!!  I'm 5ft 2 and carried twins, was huge!! lol  Has it sunk in yet, takes a while   lol

Suzee xx


----------



## filskit

Congratulations to Minnie Mouse on your twins 

Good luck Tashia

likesabath - hope all goes well today

Donn1 - your son's comment made me smile   

CJ is keeping us on our toes - quite the little tyrant! So finding it hard to keep up with everyone's news

Hi to everyone else.

feebee
xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Just a quickie for Likesabath - good luck with appt today - hope all your questions are answered! 

Thanks to all of you for the good luck for today - in at midday for retrieval - will keep you posted!  Very nervous about it all - procedure, outcome, etc...  Working this morning to keep my mind off it - but starving as not allowed to eat!  Would kill for a cappucino...

Bye for now, Tash xxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Morning,

Feeling a little nervours as I have my next appointment at GRI this afternoon, poor DP could not get time off work so having to go on my own - not looking forward to it at all. Thinking they will maybe take bloods, weight, height etc...not really sure of what to expect! Time will tell I guess. Also DP doctor called us yesterday and asked us to go and see him next Tue - hmmm, dont know what that could be for either!

Anyway wish me luck!

Hope you are all well and have a lovely day


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi ladies

I have not posted here for ages, but I pop on from time to time to see your news - just finding it hard to catch up with all going on due to lack of time.

SBB - how are you and Frank doing? 2 new teeth eh, bet you can hardly remember him as a teeny baby with a toothless grin!  Thank you for updating the list with Max's dob, he was born early though - on 1st Nov - so would you mind updating it again, sorry...thanks  

Tashia - wishing you the very best of luck for today    you can enjoy a cappucino later eh  

Mrs R - how are you and Luke getting on?

Minnie - wow, congratulations, that is wonderful news!

likesabath - good luck for your appt today  

Jules - how are you doing, you sound really happy  

Hi to everyone else - mrsmac, Mierran, donn1, NewMember, suzee, suzipooh, LadyN and sorry to those I have missed out.

Take care,
Love Boo x


----------



## Tashia

Thanks Boo!

Just noticed your wee ones have only 2 days apart from each other for their birthdays - how did you manage that - very skillful planning methinks!! ;o)))

Keep well & hope to meet up soon, Tash xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hello Ladies, just popped on to say good luck Tashia for EC today! Wishing you all the best x hope you are not too sore x  

Mierren, firstly must say a big congrats to you x fab news!  

I had a lovely day at the spa thanks, 4 hours of espa pampering and an overnight stay too! I came home to my boys and Innes had great time with daddy and had a new haircut too! He looks so grown up now! The house was spottless and was very impressed! My dh took Innes to ceramic experience and made a lovely heart necklace with his pinky print in it, so sweet. Think they will cope just fine when I go to Gallway next month for 2 nites!!! 

Minnie Mouse a huge congrats on the twins xxx double blessing and fun x 

Hiya Boo, how are you managing with your two wee cherubs? Yes life is good for us at the mo thanks. Going away to portugul in June too so really looking forward to that. Can't really afford it but thought we should go b4 Innes turns two as he goes free! Then maybe next year think about number two. Just have a few things to do around the house finanically first! 

Big hugs to New member and likesabath and the very best of luck 

And hi to lady n, not long now x

Sadie frank will be eating steak soon!!! Hope you are well too x

must go do my next patient xx

speak soon love jules 

ps hiya tash, just saw you were online too, you ok?, not long now, hope you are not too sore xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies,

Quick one to say we got 23 eggs, think a good crop! Now we wait til tomorrow to see how many fertilise as some may be too immature to.

High risk OHSS so on a FSH lowering tablet for next 8 days...  Fingers crossed no OHSS!

NewMember & likesabath how did u get on?

Will keep you posted, Tash xXX


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Wee update!

Had my appointment today and thats us 'officially' been told ICSI is the way forward for us. The down side is the waiting list, 24 months long    , they have said we will be back dated to Oct 2009 which would mean treatment around Oct 2011 - so at least I have my goal. We have so much on over next 2 years to keep us going, we get married in Nov and I am also bridesmaid the following Aug - so hopefully things like that will keep me busy and focused! Also hoping DP takes me to New York on a shopping spree! haha!

I have mixed emotions right now! I think a little bit of me expected them to say you will be ok and you dont need treatment! But hey hoo, ICSI it is! So basically I wount hear anything else until its my turn. I will stay on here tho, as I imagine I am in for an 'emotional rollercoaster ride'!

Hope you are all well!

NewMember


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Tashia,

23 eggs     thats great! Fingers and toes are crossed for you xx


----------



## sunni1

Hi Ladies, 

I posted on here on my last cycle (nov/dec), been mainly on cycle buddies but thought it would be post here as well - hard to keep up tho! Recognise some names from last time - see there has been lots of good news as well  
At GRI, had EC today, got 7 (4 last cycle) to phone tomorrow   ET for Friday  
Lying on sofa with as much rubbish as i can eat!

Tashia - i have egg envy!
Newmember - it def is an 'emotional rollercoaster', this site is great for support  

Hope everyone is good
s
x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Minne- Wow Wow and Double Wow. So chuffed for you. You must be a bit gobsmacked after all you been through. 

Tash- What a fab crop of eggies. Hope you get to ET with little OHSS.

Newmember- I know it seems a long way off but if you busy planning wedding etc hopefully that will make time go in a bit quicker. 

Sunni- Am sure your wee eggs will be getting jiggy with it as long as you got some to go back that the main thing.

Boo- Will update you soon. Good to hear from you. Glad the kidz doing well.


Need to go bath time beckons.

Love Sadie


----------



## younglou

Hello all

Not been on here for awhile and been trying to keep up with everyones news, this forum gets so well used and I'm still trying to get to know you all, but is just moves on so quickly!! 

Update on me: Still to have intial consultation at GCRM, had to change the date and because of DH shifts which has meant we have had to wait longer. So appointment is now in a couple of weeks with Dr. Marco Gaudoin? What is he like? Also how quickly do you have to wait usually for a consents appointment? As you can probably tell I'm keen to get started. 

Got mixed feelings about it all, feel really positve one minute and then low the next but I guess it is from having watched my sister go through the whole journey. I know TTC and treatments is a right rollercoaster of emotions so who knows what I will be like when I get started on the drugs etc!!!

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## psimps

Hi YoungLou, I had my v. first appointment at GCRM on the 1st of Feb (my initial consultation) that day I made an appt for a fertility assessment (4th of March) and a consents appt (31st of March) though she said we had a cancellation so I don't know if it would normally be longer than that. 

Right now we're waiting on the outcome of the fertility assessment to know if we can have treatment. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I know what you mean about the highs and lows, from one day to the next I swing from thinking that one day I'll be pregnant to thinking it's never ever going to happen. 

I saw Dr Gemmell so I don't know about your doctor. 

Everyones stories on here gives me hope and I feel like I'm getting to know some of you and your stories now.

I wish the very best of luck to all of you in your various stages of treatment / pregnancy and waiting x


----------



## whippet

Tash wow what a crop of eggs lots of protein fro you to try and ward off any OHSS   for good news in the morning for you go rest up honey.  

Sunni 7 is a fab result never ever got that many on any of my 3 cycles   for good news for you in the morning  

Younglou Marco was my consultant throughout and thought so highly of him that we followed him last time to the Southern for out ante natal care he is a gem, you are in very safe hands. Dont think you will wait too long we never did  

Newmember at least you now have a plan and like you say it looks like you going to be busy over the next 18 months. Glad to staying aroung though will be good to get to know you better.

Psimps good luck for your fertility results cant be long now if I remember rightly they will have them at the clinic by tomorrow afternoon.

SBB how are you and wee Frank doing bet he keeping you as busy as Margaret is me.

Julietta your spa day sounded great. We did the same at the end of Jan and I love the espa range well the limited range I am allowed at present. Glad you enjoyed it.

love to all

whippet x


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks, I'm still alive and well jst dont get 2mins as something always needs doing or theres something happening or someone visiting

I'm getting on well though & adapting to my new hectic life with Luke. He is a wee darling most of the time, has his moments due to colic but we're trying all sorts of remedies. He'd his 6wk check on tues and got on really well, thats him 11lbs now!!! We're also getting good sleeps at night, he goes down about 9pm thru til about 2.30am, feed & change him, get him back down around 3.30am and thats him til jst before 8am so not bad at all  I'd my 6wk post natal check as well and all is well with me too. Jst got half a stone to lose and I'll be back to my pre-preggie weight  
I've also had the return of the evil witch  ......took my first AF in well over a year last Friday   Its been particularly heavy and I'm still bleeding the now but on the plus side theres been no endometriosis pain. Hope she leaves soon as she's literally draining me 

Had some crappy news in terms of my dad, for those oldies you'll remember my dad was diagnosed with prostate cance a year and a half ago, well his PSA level (cancer indicator) has started to rise again & he was away seeing the cancer specialist last week, they reckon that his cancer has possibly spread  He's going today for a bone density scan & a CT scan.....hoping things aren't too bad as the 'chemo' word was mentioned  

How is everyone else? I'm missing getting on 

mierran - so so so pleased to read that everything has gone so well and you've got your BFP after all you went thru hunni, so chuffed for you but I understand your nerousness etc. When is your scan? Stay positive, this is IT!!!!! You are gonna be a mummy 

Minnie - double trouble but twice blessed eh? Congrats on expecting twins 

Sarah - lovely to see you posting again  hope the appt went well, let us know the plan ahead

tash - wow you'v done well mrs with all those eggs hope you get a fab fertilistaion rate this morn 

younglou - Marco is a total gentleman and a brilliant doc!! I cant praise his care & skills highly enough. Thanks to him we have our beautiful son. I've known him for years now as he was also my gynae as I've got endometriosis & Marco has always been so truthful, caring, helpful & approachable, you couldnt ask for a better doctor or expertise. Hope you find him as good as me

boo boo - I'll send you a wee text soon mrs but we're doing great thanks 

sadie - sounds like you're as busy as me hunni. Well done wee frank on those new teeth

hello to everyone else & I hope to get more time soon to catch up

luv n luck to one & all

Mrs R xx


----------



## sunni1

Ladies, 
Just a wee update, hope you all are well. Got the phone call - all 7 were injected & 4 have made it thru the night, DH didnt ask about quality, cells etc, but sooooo relieved. So back for et tomorrow    
Going for acupunture tonight    


s
x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Got the call at 9:30 - 14 fertilised of the 23.  6 were too immature & other 3 fertilised abnormally...  Waiting for call tomorrow & then decide on 3 day ET or if we go the way we went with Ollie - blastocysts @ day 5 ET...  Any thoughts girls?  Undecided on 3 day transfer or opt for 5 day...  Always thought 5 was better - but got the feeling that 3 was also very good to go with - something we haven't done before...  

Sunni - well done honey - we will be on the 2ww together!  4 is brilliant - are you going for 2 or 1 tomorrow?  Laughed at your egg envy comment - made me think of Easter eggs!;o)  Remember it is all down to quality - and our big retrieval means nothing - it is definitely quality of embryos and I think a splash of good fortune if they 'take' after ET...  Here's hoping we both have both!   

Mrs R - only 1 nighttime feed - good on you!  Ollie only just started sleeping through 4 weeks ago at 18 months!  Previous to that I had at least 3 wake up calls a night - hard going!    Will say a wee prayer for your Dad - hope all is okay - keep us posted.

Love to all, Tash xxx

H


----------



## sunni1

Hi Tashia, 
Going for 2 tomorrow  -  then the 2ww!  
s
x


----------



## donn1

hi all

just want to wish 
all the very best too tashia and sunni1                         

lots of love to all others

donn1


----------



## whippet

Sunni good luck for tomorrow thats you nearly PUPO  

Tash I did 3 day both times because we did not have enough to take them any further. Good luck with whatever you choose and well done on having 14 fighters  

Mrs R hoping your dad ok I know the worry you are going through with him   

whippet x


----------



## likesabath

OMG just wrote a huge reply and lost it before I could post! Hate when that happens!!

Hi ladies, got on fine yesterday, felt a bit rushed through the consultation and came out feeling a lickle bit disappointed. She said that our embryos are "good but not great" scoring 8 out of 10, so room for improvement, although there's nothing we can actually do to improve them. She said they don't change drugs or treatments until you've had 3 fails! I felt sick when she said that, how much do they think we can take? Thats crazy! I kinda feel like we're going through the motions and waiting for it to fail so we can go private (DH won't even think about it till we've had our funded goes) Then today I had to go to the breast clinic cos have had this terrible pain in my boob and they said its caused by the fertility drugs! Charming eh?! Anyway, just waiting in AF now so we can get booked in and start down regging  

Tashia and Sunni - Congrats on such great results,   so far so good. Sunni - it only takes 1 and don't worry, I got 17 on our last go but they weren't great quality embryos so its not quantity! and Tashia - eat lots of eggs! I got OHSS seriously, had to get admitted and be measured all the time so just be careful, and tell them if you're not feeling well (the nurse came at me with a catheter to measure fluids and thats when I bolted and discharged myself - with hindsight I know it was the most stupid thing to do but I was scared and poorly)

Mrs R - so glad to hear you're doing well, I know its worrying about your Dad but just try and focus on the great care he's getting, if he needs chemo then you'll cross that bridge when you get to it, remember I've been there and done that, its not great fun but its what DH needed to make him better, and now look at us! So...what I'm trying to say don't worry yet!   

Newmember - I know its scary when you don't know whats ahead but believe me you'll be a seasoned pro in no time! Concentrate on your wedding and it'll come round in a flash - it did for us! And then you'll be more interested in how many cycles rather than waiting times! We're MF too following DH's chemo 3 years ago. When we had the review they said they'd used motile sperm which made him over the moon! Small victories - and don't let him have the laptop on his knee!!

Anyway, going down south for the weekend (newbies: we're English living in Glasgow area!) for my god daughters 3rd birthday. Jumping round the Fun Factory when you don't have a little one is a bit sad but we'll be fine, its part of the fun I guess! I just ate the little easter egg I'd bought her so need to go to Morrisons tomorrow to buy another one!!

Lots of love and fairydust to everyone and    for good 2ww for Sunni and Tashia!

Sarah xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Thank you for your reply likesabath. I know you are right, I def need to focus on other things! Hopefully treatment will start around Oct 2011, so just need to keep busy till then! I have heard that about laptops before, is there any truth in it

I see this is your 3rd go of ICSI, how have you found the journey? Are you attending GRI? Thats great to see your DH made a full recovery, when things like that happen it just reminds you of what you have got - which makes you appreciate life that little bit more!

Hope everyone is well

xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Sunni good luck with ET and being PUPO tomorrow. I hope your embies do well, and get settled in. 

tashia - is there a difference with regards to chances of frosties? your chances per embie are higher with blasts, and you've got the numbers to take them there. i think discuss with the embryologist. Good luck whatever you decide.

Minnie - congrats on your double trouble. glad they're both doing well, and I hope that continues.

Mrs R - glad Luke is doing so well. Sorry about your Dad. I hope it's not bad news on the scans.  

Whippet - how's margaret and bump getting on?

psimps - good luck with your consents appt on the 30th

younglou - good luck with your initial appt. hope the time flies by till then. 

sadie - hope young frank is enjoying his bath times  

newmember - glad they're backdating your entry onto the waiting list. Hope the wedding plans go well

julietta - cheers hon. hope you, and innes, enjoy portugal in june

booboo - how're your two getting on?

fee-bee - hope CJ is continuing to do well  

donn - how're you getting on? you long to go on the norethisterone

likesabath - 8 out of 10 is pretty good, and people get BFP's with much poorer embies, so dont give up, and get that PMA back in gear. Did you try the high milk protein/brazil nuts/ pineapple juice not from concentrate, as well as all the multivits etc? There's also ' is you body baby friendly' that may be worth looking at esp if you're feeling a bit powerless

Hi to everyone else. Hope all doing well. 

Sorry I've not been on much. I'm doing ok, but tired, and the nausea has developed into true morning sickness this morning. Cant believe I was stressing about lack of symptoms. Now want a few less. Just hope it's a good sign. It is making work more difficult tho.  

Still waiting to hear from the epu  . If I dont hear from them over the next few days, I'll need to give them a phone. 

I hope everyone has a good weekend

Mierran x  x


----------



## spooq

Hiya ladies,

Looking forward to catching up with you all. I've noticed there are some newbies since I last posted - welcome! Also, so delighted to see some beautiful BFP's!!! Thinking of you all  

Finally got booked in for our 2nd ICSI at GRI. Getting prostap on 28th March and then bloods & scan on 15th April  

Suzi


----------



## likesabath

Morning all...just thought I'd have a quick sneaky look and reply to you! I'm loving my week off work, only just got up! Don't want to go back on Monday!

Mierran - thanks for making me see sense! I'm ok really think I'm just getting to that point where I don't want to raise my hopes in any way at all cos its just sooooooo disappointing when it goes wrong. You're completely right though, and hopefully it'll be third time lucky. The doctor said there is no reason to do any tests on me, and until we have a 3rd fail they wouldn't do any anyway. I suppose its cos we were referred when DH was just diagnosed and so they have no reason to think there's anything wrong with me too. Yeah tried the high selenium, pineapple juice etc, had almost obsessive amounts of acupuncture last time too,   can't do it again, it cost too much. Will just have to try for luck this time! If its meant to be then it'll happen.   

Newmember - we were so lucky that our place on the list was started at DH diagnosis and referal (for sperm banking) although he has live swimmers, just not enough to qualify as a count. By the time his treatment was finished and we'd got married 2 years had passed and we were at the top! Its been a very emotional time, much more difficult than his cancer treatment (I know, mental eh?!). The first ICSI we had was a steep learning curve. If I'm honest, I never for one moment thought it wouldn't work. I was convinced because we were young and fairly fit, they got 13 eggs, that it'd be completely text book and when it didn't happen I was in a depressive state for days.    The second go was much easier, had acunpuncture every few days, then got OHSS so couldn't have my embys back. Had FET a few months later but that didn't work either. The GRI have been brilliant though, the staff are so lovely, and very understanding. Its usually nurse led so you don't see a doctor very often, and they are amazing. Its always really busy and always running late! When you go in and they know you by first name you know you're around too much though! 
Don't be put off, I have 4 friends who have had IVF and they all got pregnant first time. My only advice is don't let it become an obsession!     and yeah the laptop is bad for sperm! He has a tray that he has to put it on!  

Sunni and Tashia, I have everything crossed for you! Try not to stress and defo no HPT!!     

Anyway I'm off to get a shower and go to the hairdressers, couldn't do that if I had a little person could I?!? he he he!!   

Have lovely weekends everyone, 

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## likesabath

Sorry meant to say Hi Suzipooh - I hope you're well, finally plucked up the courage eh?? I'm just waiting on AF to get booked in so we could be very similar times! Hopefully it'll be this time for you  

Sarah xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Quick update as just packing as we are heading to St Andrews for a night away in 30 minutes...  

All 14 embies made it overnight and apparently all looking good - most at 4 cells and 5 are standing out as being very nice! ;o)  So GCRM recommend we go to 5 days - Monday ET!  Feeling positive - no signs of OHSS...

Likesabath, when did you develop OHSS and what were initial symptoms? I cannot remember even though I had borderline severe OHSS last time - funny how you forget!  Baby brain methinks...

Younglou - meant to say yesterday - Marco Gaudoin is an amazing superstar!  Think I should set up a fan club for him!  He saved Ollie when I was pregnant with Ollie and had an ectopic pregnancy at the same time.  Did an amazing emergency op for this very rare occurence and Ollie is testament to his skill!  Great man and a real gem...  He did my retrieval on Weds and hoping he will do my ET on Monday too....

Anyway, sorry for lack of personals, must dash for night away treat! ;o)

Tashia xxx


----------



## younglou

Just a quick note to thank those for the feedback on my post re. GCRM. It is always good to hear of some first hand experience of a specific doctor etc.

Sorry for short post but about to head out and didn't want to read and run!


----------



## psimps

Hiya, just got SA results from GCRM. They state: Sample suitable for ICSI only, occasional motile sperm seen. 

I know this might seem like a stupid question but does occasional motile sperm seem good enough for a shot at ICSI? I know they say they only need 1 per egg but I'm a bit worried x


----------



## spooq

Hi Psimps,

You only need 1 sperm per egg so I'm sure it'll work out fine. I guess when they say 'occasional' motile sperm seen, they mean that there is maybe 1 every few hundred/or maybe even thousand or so. My DH has always had poor SA results, right across all measures. When we had our first ICSI, there were no sperm in his sample on the day of EC so they made him go again   and they got enough on the second try.

Suzi
xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Very quiet board the last few days....  Just to let you know we had 1 x 4AA blastocyst ET yesterday - outcome date next Thursday.  We had planned on 2 for transfer but at the crunch we got a bit scared at the thought of twins plus Oliver so went for 1!  We will have confirmation today how many are being frozen - think about 8...  So plenty of back up stock!

Feeling really empty and a little downhearted - think it is the 'come down' after all the action over the last few weeks!  Normal I guess!

Sunni - how is your wait going - when is your outcome date?

Psimps, I would suggest you pm Julietta who's DH went through an awful lot to ensure they had enough sperm to get their wonderful BFP...  Her story is amazing and a real inspiration.

On the sperm side of things, I would also say that we were always told years ago to make sure your DH's had a 'clear out' about 3 days prior to giving a sample for tx purposes - I cannot remember when / where I heard this - but just thought I would share thattheory   

Love to you all, Tashia xx


----------



## Julietta

Hi all, just a very quick post as at work to wish tash and sunni massive amounts of luck and baby dust!                 
Will never forget those two weeks ever in my life, a definate rollar coaster ride but both stick in and as I said to tash today already remember we had NO symptoms at all! I had convinced myself totally that it failed then had a dream at 5am of test day that my dad who passed away 6 years ago said it worked! I did a sneaky HPT and he was right!!!! Miracles do happen. 

Sending tons of sticky vibes and luck x

Abig hello to psimps, my dh and I had the dreaded news that he was completed sterile in august 2007 ( undescended testes and hernia surgery at 5 years old) and our gp said that our only hope was donor sperm, but we would still need to wait 2-3years on waiting list!!!!. So we called the GCRM and we seen next day! Again next two samples showed 0 sperm, not even one wee swimmer and we were offered a very nasty op TESE, where they manged to extreact a few sperm from his tissue! We were told this had v low success..... I had the drugs... and ICSI and a year to the date we were told we would have to adopt Innes was born! The funny thing was that the sperm wasn't found where it should be, in the testes, they were non functioning testes but they found it in the epipymis tubes!!!! So in our eyes our son is a miracle as the surgeons didn't get it! So even a few sperm is amazing and all you need is ONE! Feel free to pm me anytime and wish you all the best.    

Innes has another wee bug so rather sleep deprived today!!!! Just wanted cuddled all nite!!! 

Must dash

love to all 

julesxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sunni1

Hiya Ladies

Tashia - well done you!!
Julietta - baby dust well & truly received!!!! What  an amazing story 

2ww going in fine, cos ive had the most tender, sore abdomen ever - phoned clinic, said everyone is different & to phone back if it doesnt clear, been taking paracetamol, was worried might have an infection, but just need to take it easy. So not been thinking too much about the 2ww as stomach been so sore  Was totally fine after et last cycle. Think when this week comes to an end the nerves will kick in!
s
x


----------



## psimps

Thanks for sharing your story Julietta - I feel a bit more positive now. Hopefully the occasional ones will do the job!

Does anyone know how long we are likely to be from consents to starting treatment?

Good luck Tashia and Sunni


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Tashia - hope that lovely little blast gives Oliver a little brother/sister. and lots of frosties  

Sunni - keeping fingers toes and everything else crossed for you. when's OTD?  

Julietta - hope Innes's bug gets better soon. 

psimps - i hope you dont have too long of a wait. 

whippet - how's you bump getting on?

likesabath - glad i'm not the only one who can do that to chocolate  

suzipooh - good luck for the 28th

younglou - good luck when you get started

Hi to everyone else, and      to all

Mierran x x


----------



## sunni1

OTD is 25th 
s
x


----------



## Julietta

Hiya ladies, 

psimps, we went in august 2007 for first appt then dh had his op end of sept/oct for tese and I stared the drugs etc... and we got a bfp 25th nov. I guess you could say then it was a couple of months, but not sure how long now?

mierran, hiya, Innes a bit better today thanks

good luck again for the ladies on 2ww xxx

I am off for a quick cuppa

speak soon

jules


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver - Oficially PUPO OTD 25th March  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

mrsmac- GRI- 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM Starting prostap 16th ICSI Feb 2010

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI Officially PUPO OTD 25th March  

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry for being AWOL. Have updated list.

Tashia- Well done you. All looking great. Rest up as much as poss with wee man around that will be hard. Good luck.#

Sunni- Glad you not going too mad. Good luck for 25th.

Julz- Great to see you posting again. You sound like you loving being a mummy but like me remember how hard it was to get there. That why I still post as I just want to give something back to the girls that have still to find there dream. It important for them to know that it can work no matter how bad things might look. Miracles do indeed happen. 

psimps- Julz is right try to think positive it only takes 1 wee   to make it happen. 

mierran- Howz you? Have you got a scan date yet?

OOOPPPPSSSSS need to go jnr has pulled all the washing down!!!!

Love Sadie


----------



## Julietta

Hello Sadie, just to say hope Frank is well and a big hello and that its tashia thats testing on the 1/4/10 not me x jes that woke me up! maybe next year for us?

Hope life is not too busy for you at the mo x hee hee just seen that your wee man pulled down your washing!!! They are sooooooooooo funny at the mo ehh! Innes came to me this am in the kitchen with daddies shaver and was trying to give himself a haircut!! and then tried to put our cat in his buggy (yeah we went to toys r us last month to get him a truck but he wanted a blue buggy!, he loves it! and his truck too I may add)

Yeah, just trying to make more of an effort and keeping in touch and giving a bit of support too as miracles do happen and its easy to forget sometimes as the road is often a long one x must get back to work, speak soon x

 Jules


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls,

My test date is 25th (next Thurs) - same as Sunni! (not 1/04 - that wait would kill me)!

Feeling a little more positive today - but still feel 'empty'...  Talking away to embie and telling it that Mummy & Daddy love it soo much and that its' wee brother Oliver loves it very much too and cannot wait to meet it in 9 months (have to call embie 'it' - sounds awful when I read it though!)...   

Oliver is really turning into a ladies man - nearly 20 months and already has all the girls at his nursery wrapped around his finger...  I am told he is the life & soul of the nursery - quite the comedian and little actor!  All the girls love him and know if they want a kiss & cuddle, Ollie is who to go to!  Our little shining star!   

Sadie & Julz - the 3 of us should really get together so the boys can meet up - and so Mummy's can have a natter and compare notes!  How about it - long overdue?!

Mierran - how are you doing?  Keep us posted on scan date - you must be dying to see baby on the scan now!   

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya me again, sorry tash, duh yes of course you are testing on the 25/3, sorry. Yeah I am totally up for a get together, that would be fantastic! Mill farm in livingston is fab, can go for the day no matter what the weather, tons for the boys to do and lovely cafe and walks and of course tractors!, a wee train, animals, soft play, trampolines ...... In April I have hen weekend in Ireland, Gallway on the 23/4 and wedding 13/5 and hols from 5/6/to 14/6, but no other plans, I kindof could be free this sun, know its very short notice, would keep your mind off things for a bit too tashia x (meant to be meeting cousin, but can do that anytime). 

Just let me know as I am you you two will have busier weekends than me. As dh works shifts he often works most weekends and as no babysitters we are very sad and don't really go out at nite much at all. We make up for it though with drinkies in the house I may add  


xxx

you keep positive tash!!! 

jules


----------



## Tashia

Julz / Sadie

Just checked with DH and nothing up...  Can I bring DH so maybe he can take the boys for a while and we can have a half hour break and natter?  Sadie - are you up for it last minute?  Anything to keep my mind off things...  How exciting - really looking forward to Sunday now!   Ollie has a birthday party tomorrow & Friday - so the next few days should fly by - hoorah!

Also a daft question girls - I booked a Clarins full body massage a month or so ago for Saturday - do you think it is okay to have this if I am on the 2ww?  Clarins say the products are all safe & they use for Mummy to be treatments - but wondered if being massaged all over could cause any probs?  Thinking if anything it would chill me out - but just thought I would ask your opinions/experience?

Tash xxx


----------



## Cars

Tashi and Sunni-       for you xx


----------



## Julietta

Hello again, cool tash, yeah by all means bring dh, he can be on soft play duty, while we have a blether x thought it would be good to keep your mind off things.  Dh starts at 1pm so would be good to meet in afternoon if that suits this time as we need to spend some time together. Innes has sleep after lunch for an hour or so could meet 2.30pm?Or could try earlier if I let him kip in the car, say 2pmish. It closes 5pm and from experience its better in the afternoon as quiter. xxx

I will rearrange my cousins visit and look forward to it lots!!!! Really hope Sadie can make it too x If not Sadie we will do it again very soon as so want to meet you and Frank too x

Not sure re massage. Maybe I am jsut over cautious but dh does sports massage and toxins  are released during a deep massage from breaking down trigger points and 'knots', so I would prob wait till after. However if she goes lighter you will prob be just fine

Must do some work!

speak later ladies, bring on the weekend

julzx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Julz- OOOOOOPPPPPPSSSS sorry have sorted it and yes I can't count either. Hee hee bet that gave you a fright.

Tashia- Glad you feeling better. Have sorted my mistakes.

Sorry but can't make it this Sunday. We have a surprise 40th on Sat night and we getting a free pass as jnr staying with grandparents. So hangover a plenty. Anyway have got a few busy weekends coming up but will look at my off duty and pm you guys with my free days. I am working full time so not got many days off. Sounds great though and am sure we can get something sorted out. Would be great to get the boys together and Frank just loves to balls at soft play.

Love Sadie


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

We had a wee appointment with DP doctor last night, they never realised that we had been to the hospital and are now on the waiting list for ICSI (lack of communication somewhere). Anyway as we were leaving he gave us a letter (so we did not leave empty handed - lol) - think they were embarrassed as we went down for nothing basically.

Anyway this letter had a brief description of DP problems. The letter says that he has 'severe oligospermia' , his sperm count was less the 50,000/ml and over 90% were immotile...

Can anyone explain to me in 'simple english' what this means. I think DP was a bit gutted as the doctor made it very clear that ICSI was our only chance of becoming parents together - what scares me is, if ICSI does not work for us...WHAT NEXT

Sorry for the 'all about me post'!

Love to you all x


----------



## psimps

Hi Newmember, I'm not going to be much help but my husbands count was very similar: 50K with 0% motile sperm and we have just been told we should still have a chance with ICSI, not sure that there are any alternatives really. 

Oligospermia just means low count. Sorry I've not much to add x


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Thank you psimps!

How are you and DP coping with it all? We are finding it very tough  x


----------



## misha moo

hello FF's 

sorry not been arround much but woohooo merrian!!!! i didnt realise it was all official   i just noticed on the list. well done so very happy for u.   u more than deserve it girl.       u must be over the moon?

hi to everyone else, i have so much to catch up on will read back the posts XX


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Newmember - sorry - I'm the major problem not DP so cant offer any insight, I'm afraid. 

Tashia - good luck for the 25th - and keeping your sanity in the interim.   

Sunni - really hope it'll be good news on the 25th. try and relax, as best you can. hope the sore stomach is calming down.    

I had a 2ww shelf in my cupboard with chocolate etc on it for when , middle of the second week, i became sure it hadn't worked. I found that helped my stress levels - if not my waistline   

Julietta - glad Innes is feeling a but perkier

Cars - how's your home assesment stuff going? hope the next few months flies by  

Misha - cheers hon     really happy but will be happier yet when ( not if      PMA )  I make it ok to the 12 week mark . 
You had any thoughts about where you're going from here? You've got another cycle at GRI dont you. Any plans re timing?

Sadie - scan booked for the 30th     did you get your washing sorted out - with wee Frank's help  

Well, so far so good here. Could do with a bit less nausea and vomiting. DP says , like his hangovers, it's self inflicted.   I told him it's not the same.  I will be a lot happier once I get the scan out the way ok. 

Take care all, and            to all

Mierran x x


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies,

Just of for a quick browse.
Seen Marco Gudoine from GCRM on "the hour" yest - i had treatment at GRI but just wondering if any of you ladies seen him on tv?


Newmember - i cant remember exactly DH's motility but they told us that without ICSI we wouldnt be parents which is awful but when we went for EC the sample DH handed in was of normal motility rate which was completely beyond me! There are things DH can do to better his sperm count so you could try that so that there maybe a slight improvement when tx comes around.

Luv to ya'all x


----------



## Cars

Hey LadyNoir- Was it yesterday Marco was on? tried to look it up in stv player but couldnt see him? Not long for the arrival of your wee one xxxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Cars,

If you go onto 'The Hour' and type in his name it will come up - i watched it today!


----------



## Mrs R

grabbing a quick few minutes while Master Luke is asleep   
He's really coming on a treat and his wee smiles just melt my heart. He's got the health visitor on tues so we'll see what he weighs then. He's still doing great with the sleeping, getting over 6hrs unbroken so long may that continue!  
A wee downside is they've discovered he's got a wee problem with his neck muscle (something called Torticollis) meaning he really favours one side all the time so now he's getting physiotherapy and has to have all these stretching exercises forced on him ....bless his wee cotton socks! 

My dads had his scans etc but is still waiting to see the consultant for the results.....no news is good news...right  Just hoping and praying things will be ok for him. I'll keep you all posted. 

We've got Luke's christening all arranged for 11th April so I'm on the hunt for a dress for it, hopefully hitting the shops later on. 

well thats all my news other than being in a constant cycle of feeding, changing, nursing etc not much else happening with me

Lady N - I'll need to have a nosey on STV player to see Marco, what was it about? How are you keeping?

mierran - so glad that all the symptoms have kicked in, your HCG levels willl be rocketing!!!! Cant wait to hear how the 1st scan goes, is it next week I know how excited & nervous you feel but try & relax babes. Get munching those ginger nuts 

newmember & psimps - so sorry you've had confusing appointments and not great news re. sperm. I had 3 lots of ICSI and it was 3rd time lucky for us. Hope you're both successful too.

sadie - enjoy the 40th on sat night, I've still not had a drink yet. The thought of a few vinos & dealing with Luke is too much just now, maybe in another few weeks.

julz & tash - have a nice afternoon together with your boys, Tashia hope you're surviving the 2ww, you've done so well I so hope this results in a wee sibling for DS

sunni - good luck on your 2ww  

sarah - thanks for the kind words about my dad, I'll keep you posted. How was trip down south? Keep wondering if I've ever been in Morrisons at same time as you  Was thinking about you last week as I was in the bank opeing an account for Luke, it was an appt with a girl called Joanne.

hello to everyone else
luv Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Hey Mrs R - im gr8 apart from the never ending heartburn and foo foo pains waking me up in the middle of the night 
Glad the little man is doing well, i cant wait till my little one is here, i bet these last six weeks drags in!
Thinking of making my own thank you cards to pass the time, might start them next week to ease the boredom!

Hope everyone is well - the sun is shining so im off to hang out a washing! YAY! x


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not been on lots lately, after spending a full day at work on the pc the last thing at night I want to do is come home and go on another computer! And its hard to get it off my husband, he likes to play stupid games on ********!   ah well I'm here now! 

Been enjoying the lovely weather today and got out into the garden, I'm not very good at it but I'm trying to make it nice for us to sit out in the summer, making little flowerbeds around the edges of the paving.   So far so good, killing my back though! I have daffodil envy so hoping to get bulbs in so that we have some next year!  

Hope everyones doing well, and those 2wwers are being patient.    No update from us yet, typically the time when you want AF it doesn't come!!   ah well will eventually! 

Was on a big night out last night with the girls from the bank, I miss them all so much! My new work aren't very sociable so needless to say I've have been nursing a hangover today,   laying off the booze from now on, trying to get myself in shape ready for next treatment. DH not being very sympathetic at all  

Mrs R - poor little Luke, he's a poor soul isn't he, I bet its breaking your heart to do his exercises.   I'm sure it won't take long to fix though, and he'll be fabulous! I hope your Dads ok, I'm keeping everything crossed,   and in our experience with cancer no news is definitely good news!   Remember I work for Maggie's centres now? Check out the website, its a really great place to get practical and emotional support, they were and still are amazing to me and DH, they have a lady who can help with benefits claims (you are entitled to extra money when you have cancer) and they have mens groups as well as things for family and carers. We're having this huge event on Friday where you can drop in and partake in the classes and see what its all about!   I'll be there from 9-1 then I have to go back to my boring office and answer phones!   I know Joanne, she's ok! I hope they looked after you properly! I still miss them all loads but doing something much more worthwhile and close to my heart  

Lady N - funny how we get excited about pegging out washing isn't it? I've been the same! Hope you're well and all ready for the big day when it arrives  

New member - hope you're ok, will pm you. 

Hope everyone else is doing well...lots of love and  

Sarah xx


----------



## sunni1

Morning,
Just a wee update - got period in full flow on Friday, pain in right side which has been since et has gone.Was only 7 days past transfer, still taking pessarys, but not going to continue, period is soooooo heavy.
The thought of doing this all again  
Anyway, hope your all doing ok
s
x


----------



## whippet

Sunni so sorry honey   Did you phone GRI and ask what you should do about the pessaries?   

Mrs R poor Luke hope the physio sorts him out soon. I would agree with no news and all that fingers crossed for you. I have dad at hosi on tues for his first 6 month follow up after his surgery. Its a week for visiting city hospitals for me, scan on monday at southern dad on tuesday at little france.

whippet


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sunni- So sorry to read your news. Like Whippet say check with GRI re pessaries. Sending you a  . 

MrsR- So sorry to read about you dad I do hope he gets good news. Poor wee Luke too am sure he will get on fine once the muscles have had a chance to stretch. Good that you are getting a good sleep. I am just up out my bed and nursing a bit of a hangover but not too bad. Need to go get in shower and wake myself up before jnr comes back from gran and papa's. Did you get a dress for christening. My bro getting married in August and I really need to get my act in gear re losing my last stone of weight. I am back to what I was prior to pregnancy but I had put on wieght before that because of all the IVF's so just need a last push. Then dress shopping for me.

Whippet- Not long now for you could hardly believe it when I saw it when I read 32 weeks. You must be getting excited now.

Sarah- Sounds like you are doing a great job and what a way to give something back to something so close to your heart. When are you and DH thinking of having another cycle?

LadyN- Hey like I said take full advantage of this time to relax and get some rest. It does get hard towards the end not to want to hurry things up guess you could have some fun trying to get things moving IYKWIM.    . Anyway making your own thankyou cards sound great.

mierran- Yip got washing sorted and did some ironing only to turn my back and he had pulled it all onto floor.    he so funny just now and in at everything but so enjoying every minute of it. Good luck with scan not long now. Maybe you have 2 or 3 wee bubba's in there if MS is really bad. How is other half with everything now?

cars- Lovely to see you posting. Howz things going with adoption?

Newmember- It only takes one and with ICSI they pick the very best looking swimmer. It does work and if you look at the ever increasing list of BFP's and successful births take hope from that. It is amazing what they can do now. I know it is daunting especially when it is all new but if the clinic didn't think you had a chance of this working believe me they would tell you. Each cycle costs them well over £3000 maybe even £4000 so they not going to invest that kind of money if they didn't think there was any chance. Stay strong and keep asking questions we all got lots of things to share with you. I agree though that it can be very upsetting for your DP. But just let him know you there if he needs to talk and that you are in this together it just takes some time to take it all in.  

psimps- Hi hang in there too chick like I said to NM it only takes 1. 

julz and tashia- Hope you had fun today I am nursing a hangover.

Well just going to have bath before jnr comes back.

Love Sadie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone. 

Sunni - so sorry hon    hugs to you both - take care of each other.but check before stopping pessaries - 

Mrs R - hope all goes ok with your dad, and that Luke's phsio helps build things up in his neck, and that there are no long term complications. how are you bearing up? it must all be really stressful - take care of yourself. and hope all goes well with the health visitor on tues

Misha - how're things?

tashia - how're you doing? good luck for 25th

newmember - big hugs for both you and DP  

psimps - hope all goes well

LadyN and whippet - not long to go now  

likesabath - hope you get lots of lovely daffs next year. i have a complete mental block at the moment, and keep calling them dandelions. I blame it on the hormones   

sadie - hope your hangover is improving. i have real sympathy - last time i had a drink about 4 months ago, i felt so bad after i honestly thought i was going to die. i dont remember it hurting like that whan i was younger 

well, news my end. had severe RHS pain on fri ( had had it on and off for a couple of days ) so started panicking about possibility of an ectopic. so I ended up at the southern overnight ( where I'd had all my endo sx ) fri night with an emergency scan on sat am. The good news - no sign of an ectopic ( tho I've to go back for a proper scan to make sure ). the even better new ( you were right sadie ) - 2 sacs with 2 perfect little babies with heartbeats. Still cant believe it - burst into tears. The dr doing the scan was lovely - she had tears in her eyes too. 
She thinks the pain is from my adhesions being stretched by my rapidly expanding uterus. 
obviously , I'm still only 7 weeks, so still very early and I'm     that everything continues to go well, and that my 2 little embies both decide to stay. 

DP actually seems pretty happy about it ( he couldnt be there for scan as emegency situation ). he seems relieved that it's nothing nasty causing me problems( and I think is also a bit relieved it's only 2 not 3    ) I think he is getting a bit fed up of the constant sound of retching but, as he says, it'll be worth it in the end. He's even been speaking to my tum. 

Anyway, going to go and try and get some sleep. Back to work tomorrow    

take care all, and               to all.


----------



## LadyN

Mrs R - hope little Luke is ok. Must be hard for you.   
SBB - have put the thank you cards on hold and decided to through a baby shower in two weeks time so i have made all the invites (20 of them!). Kept me busy the past few days! 

Mierran - it feels like forever, Whippet i am sure you will agree a day feels like a week!

Likesabath - totally loving the windy/sunny days! Have had the windows open everyday - long may it continue  

Cars - did you catch the marco thing on stv player?

AFM - i'm pretty sure babys head is right down in the pelvis as in blooming agony down there and keep getting foo foo pains! Have been having awful sleeps, up 3-4 times a night with pelvic pain, leg cramps, phantom pee desires that result in a dribble, then i feel wet and panic but its the usual discharge > sorry TMI!! Got midwife on tues so will ask more then!
Hope everyone is well big hugs xx


----------



## whippet

Mierran sorry to hear you not been well BUT HUGE CONGRATS on your twins you so deserve them, really delighted or you both honey  

Lady N how are the cards coming along? Enjoy the rest just now whilst you can. I have to say I am toiling. Really shattered but then Margaret cutting all 4 back teeth at same time so spent 4 hours lying on her laminate floor last night as daddy was night shift and she was so unsettled. Cant say what position this one is in getting braxton hicks about 50 times a day and night with no exageration. Go for scan tomorrow so will find out position and plans as groupB strep confirmed this time too and give me a double check that it is just normal BH. Daddy night shift again tonight so praying for a better sleep really teary now as shattered but still aware how blessed I am.

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Hey whippet - invites are all done and ready to be posted  Im so sore i want to cry. Think im having a bad day! As for BH, i have had like 1 and it was when i was walking too fast   was more like a stitch!
My bumps growing now, just came from nowhere, i still look like 4months but hey its a bump! Got a growth scan on the 1st april, just pray my little guy is growing well in there xx


----------



## princess30

Hi Ladies, hope everyone is going well..
HUGE Congrats to Mierran - I have been reading your diary from Day 1 and I am delriously happy for you babe - you soo deserve it..we all do..twinnies on board how fab you must be over the moon!!..xxx

AFM OTD fri 26th havent been on this thread a wee while as things this tx - didnt go2 well at all..so been far2 upset 2chat bout anything goit a very slow growing 3cell on board - soo its a total outsider but I am still   hard & hoping for my lil miracle..mb just mb he/she is a keeper..WE gotta keep faith - and that what what was playing at ET on the radio George Micheal & Faith..sooo I gotta keep it I guess...

Hope all you lovely ladies are great 

Love 
Princess30 xxxxxxxx


----------



## whippet

Princes really hoping your little one was just waiting to be returned to you and has snuggled in tight   it only takes 1 honey PMA PMA PMA    

LadyN well done you on the invites. Sorry to hear you eeling rubbish but you on the homeward stretch now honey. A very neat bump indeed mine however looks every bit its stage if not bigger. Whar weight was your boy at your last scan, mine was 1pound 7oz at 25 weeks  

whippet x


----------



## Lilith

Sunni: I am really sorry, I am sending you a big hug.

Lilith


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me.

Sunni - so sorry to hear you news. Its so horrible and hard. Take some time out with DH and hopefully you'll feel better and stronger and ready to plan your next course of action.

And Mrs Mierran  - what can I say HUGE CONGRATULATIONS ! So pleased for you. I was thinking only recently how we communicate last May I think it was when everything seemed so hard and bleak for us and now look. Two sets of twins ! What a difference a few months can make.

I seem to be ok. I'll be 10 weeks on Tueasday. Feeling ok, if a little tired but that could be my 40 hours week !

Getting a little frustrated by the lack of action on scan dates and midwife stuff here. My GP has known for 5 weeks now and I went back last week. He was a little vague about everything and seemed to think I wouldn't even hear about a scan date before 12 weeks. So I think if I don't hear this week I'll call again. Why is it called a 12 week scan if you don't get it until 15 ?!! Just feel anxious and would like to get a date in the diary even if it is a wee bit away. I wonder if it is because I'm an Edinburgh girl but was treated over in Glasgow ? Who knows ?


Anyway, finish there. Hope everyone else is doing fine and the ladies in waiting are coping ok.

Take care.


Minnie 

xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls, 

A very big sorry & hug to Sunni, my heart goes out to you & your DH. xxx

Princess, good luck for this week, it only takes one strong determined one to make it! Xxx

Julz, thanks for a fab afternoon, really got my mind off things. Innes is such a sweetie pie!!! xxx

Well off to shower (no lovely steaming hot bath until news, as read somewhere to avoid them during 2ww)... Let's see what this week brings.... Eeeek!

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

mierran- Oh I am so so so pleased for you. Was greetin when I read your news. After everything you so deserve this. I kinda thought with the MS being so bad that you at at least 2 wee bubbas. Hope they grow big and strong and glad all is okay. It really get you going when you see the heartbeat. Your DP sounds like he really getting on board with it all now. Sounds like it just what you guys needed to bring you closer together. Hurray.

Tash- Glad you guys had a great day. Hope you not going too mad.

Minne- Glad you getting on well. Why don't you contact the hospital yourself and see if appt in the pipeline?

Princess- Hang in there chick.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver - Oficially PUPO OTD 25th March  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

mrsmac- GRI- 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM Officially PUPO OTD 26th March 2010  

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI


----------



## sunni1

me again!

I know the clinic will say keep taking the pessarys - but just seems pointless, & making af pains worse. Pessarys thickening lining, while af naturally shedding the lining 
s
x


----------



## likesabath

Hi ladies

Just a quick post before bed,

Sunni - I'm so sorry hun, I hope you're ok. Its sooo soon for you to have got your AF, is it really bad? Not just implantation bleed? I'm sending big hugs, I know it doesn't get any easier

meirran - congrats to you my lovely, you're keeping me going just now, cos we cycled about the same time last year! I'm hopeful thats all these BFPs are catching! I am so so pleased for you! 

Sadie - just waiting for AF then we're off again fingers crossed, I needed the break but am feeling in a good place just now and ready for that rollercoaster!
Hope Frank is ok, and you've had a good childless weekend!
I love my work, and yeah it feels really good to give back to a charity who helped us so so much when DH was sick. Its taken a while to settle in and there are days when I struggle but I love it! And its great to get paid for doing something so worthwhile! 

Hope everyone else is well and everyones had fabulous weekends! We've worked like good uns in our garden! But it was worth it, I now have a beautiful flower bed running around my paved garden! Going to plant some lovely little flowers next weekend! My legs are killing me from all the digging!

Sorry its only short, will be on again soon 

love and light

Sarah xxxx


----------



## sunni1

lkesabath - i know it was really soon for AF, but def not implantation - pads are saturated, soaked through to bed, really very very heavy , horrendous pains - TMI!  Thinking about asking to see gyn before next cycle ? better to get endo sorted prior to next go - who knows   
Youre garden sounds a treat, hope we get plenty of sunshine for you to make good use of it  
s
x


----------



## donn1

hi all

sunni  take care f yourself and spoil yourself rotten its so heartbreaking when we get negatives
tashia  good luck for youre otd
mierran  hope all is well with u and babies
big hi too all others

am now on stimms have been since friday and dont feel too bad though getting the most horrendous visual nightmares definately yhr drugs as never had this before  even shouting and yelling in my sleep, weird, have first scan on friday so who knows fingers crossed
fro the follies growing 
love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## LadyN

whippet - we didnt get an esitmated weight at the 3d scan and one prior to that was 20 wks anomaly and they ever said. I'll ask next thurs & update you!

brought our pram home today, i feel like a kid at christmas looking at it. Cant believe this is happening to me! xx


----------



## weecaz

Ladies sorry absent for so long it's amazing to see how well you are all getting on, lots of BFPs  .  Well I'm back on the rollercoaster.  Last NHS attempt at GRI, last treatment 13 eggs only two fertilized so have asked whether they would consider ICSI - so fingers crossed.  Had prostrap on Saturday morning and back on the 8th.  I have put it off for so long, after last BFP my head was done in and I didn't think I could pick myself up.  But here we are   

I'll try and read through the message boards and see where you are all at so I can do some personals

Speaky soon

Luv 

Caz xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

nipping on while i wait for health visitor, cant believe Luke is over 8wks old already!!!!
i'm persevering with the physio exercises but it breaks my heart doing them cos he absolutely hates them and screams blue murder, he even senses when we're about to start and looks at me with big eyes, god I'm in tears before I even start. Physio is back on fri so we'll see what she says.
My dad has been asked to have a bone density thing done today and then he's to see his consultant on 19th April so still a wee while to wait before we know whats what.
thanks everyone for asking after my dad and luke 

wee caz - good luck for this cycle

lady n - what pram have you got?

donn1 - hope the stimming is going ok, good luck for 1st scan

sunni - so so sorry hunni, remember those horrible BFN's onl too well 

tash - thinking of you babes  

princess - good luck for oTD

mierran - woooo hoooo absolutely over the moon for you...twinnies, how lovely!!!!! keep well my dear

sadie - not had any dress joy yet, seen loads I like but nothing fits. I always struggle to get a dress to fit cos of my big boobs and smaller bottom half!!!! My search continues, off to silverburn again tomorrow

sarah - I know yo've been thru so much with your DH. My dad is just a bit fed up just now & obviously really worried about himself, once he knows if its spread etc I think he'll deal with things ok. Cant wiat for you to get started again mrs!!!

gotta dash folks

Mrs R xx


----------



## Julietta

Morning girls, just wanted to give sunni  , so sorry .  

Tashia, hope all is well and the next two days fly by!!! It was lovely seeing you all on sunday, great to see the boys playing together. Sending lots of        

Meirran, sorry to hear you weren't well, but massive huge congrats on your fab news!!!!!!!! So so happy for you.

Sadie glad you had a nice weekend, we don't often get the chance to ever do that so thats fab, a lie in till noon, whoooow! We managed to get a sitter for sat nite and went out for a meal. Funny how wee ones always time things to perfection ehh, well innes woke just after I went to bed and had the most unsettled nite ever, cutting molars I think!!! Wee monkey! Have to laugh though as this weekend he has been soooooo funny and blethering away, he is now putting words together, he fav 'i want in the car/truck/van!!!!' car on the road... and mummys keys!!!!!  Obsessed with boy toys! Hope your wee darling is well?  

Lady N, not long now!!!!!!

Whippit, hope you have managed to get some sleep  

Mrs R, sorry to hear Luke needs physio, I know its so so hard doing things to your wee angel that hurts him ( I am bad enough when I have to give Innes eye drops etc....) but hopefully all the hard work will pay off x   He is just soooooooo sweet. I am sorry bout your dad too  

must go for now, take care all and hi to anyone I have missed

love
julz


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies!

Wee update

DP and I had another appointment at GRI this morning, we were to fill out some forms and then DP was to 'provide' a sperm sample for them to freeze for when treatments starts. However they could not do this due to no trace of DP bloods been taken the last time. I was really annoyed this morning because we had taken the time off work and poor DP had already worked himself up about having to 'do the duty' up at the hospital - now the poor soul has to go through all that again. Seemingly they could not freeze until these bloods have been checked which I totally understand. Just disappointed this was not spotted at the previous appointment.

So.... turns out it was worthwile anyway. We had a lovely chat with one of the doctors who explained that even if our 1st attempt etc fails we can fall back on any frozen embryo's (which i never realised) so surely this gives us a better chance. I thought it would be 1 shot and if it did not work straight onto our 2nd. This lifted our spirits etc.

We had a wee chat about DP blood pressure medication also, this could be the root of our sperm problem. DP is on 3 different tablets per day, surely this would have some kind of knock on effect? Hmmm I wonder.

Feeling a little more positive today. Oh and the doctor said we would probably get called up next summer, we though nearer next Oct so thats a wee bit better!

Love to you all

NewMemebr xx


----------



## LadyN

Mrs R - silverX. How is the little man? 

Newmember with our icsi they took a sample from DH at our 1st appointment along with bloods forms etc but when they do the egg collection he'll hand in a fresh sample when your under sedation.
We were lucky with our frozen go from cycle one but gutted that we've lost out fresh 2nd go and chance of a sibling now that we've had a successful pregnancy. In saying that i could be lucky and fall pg myself right away which is what our plans are.

Had mwife yest and bubs is 4/5ths palable so im guessing thats 1 5th engaged. Bought a gym ball to bounce on and upped my rasp leaf tea to two per day in hope of a nice quick labour next week i'll up the tea to three bags per day.

Luv to ya'all xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

LadyN,

I see what you mean, that is a shame that you lose that chance! As you say tho, fingers crossed you fall on your own!

Fab news about the baby, not long to go now until u have your wee miracle to shower with love!

NewMember 

x


----------



## whippet

Newmember glad there sounded to be much more positives than negatives from your appointment.

LadyN sounds like things all heading in the right direction as it were  

Mrs R poor little Luke it is so distressing for you all but will be so worth it. Hope the physio continues to help.

As fot me had 32 week scan and baby is breech. Still time to turn but back again in 4 weeks for another scan. Registrar was horrible tried to tell me if not turned then they would turn it, when I said I was not keen as I had heard mixed stories she was not impressed. I said I had heard it was painful for the mum and she said so is labour! I did remind her that this was my 3rd baby and I was well aware it was painful. I then said I heard some babies dont like it and she was really sarcastic saying well thats why its done in a hospital setting and if the baby was distressed we would just give you an emergency section and take it out. Made it sound like the bloody dog was being taken for a walk. I said if emergency dh would not be allowed in and I would be asleep and she said yes but baby would be ok. I said we would discuss it again in 4 weeks. Dh and I have since discussed and no way are they doing it if still breech they can arrange an elective section but felt really bullied. First time with a new registrar so wish still had Marco he would never have spoken to us like that  

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Whippet - thats cack you had a rubbish appointment. My Cons (Dr Pringle) was gr8 with me, at 28wks baby was breech but has since turned and is head down but he said we would offer to turn baby and i pulled a "no likey" face and he said or if you werent keen we would book your in for a c-section.

I think they forget how precious our babies are and they do tend to speak of them like sausage rolls. I felt this also at the parent craft classes - babies are born! Pizzas get delivered! Thats my thoughts anyway. Heres hoping you dont see that registrar again!

I have a growth scan nxt thurs and am to see a registrar after it bascially for the once over. Im terrified of going over my dates and want to discuss induction as we had a still born in the family just recently (hence my anxieties). i just hope i get someone who is a listening and not a tick box mmmm hmmm kind of person. 

x


----------



## Tashia

Girlies.....

Good news!  Did a HPT on Tuesday and got a faint line...  Did bloods @ GCRM today and got a 95.6 HCG - we are 4.1 weeks today BFP! ;o)  Apparently a positive number and very promising according to Pat @ GCRM (love Pat I do!)...

Anyway, head is all a jumble as a little not myself & sicky (not nauseous though) and knew a few days back that it felt much the same as it did with Ollie - and then got it all confirmed with HPT and today - so over the moon.

We do have a chance of ectopic because of last twin pregnancy with Ollie and ectopic baby at the same time - but Pat says highly unlikely with bloods count...  Anyway an early scan so we can put our minds at rest on 14.04 @ 5pm - so after that will get mega excited!

Sorry no personals, promise to do some, as long overdue on congrats to Mierran etc  - promise to post soon - once head is in gear!

Thanks for the support & keep the faith girls!


Love Tashia xxx


----------



## whippet

Tashia hige congratulations honey     

whippet x


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Tashia- Congrats to you chick. You must be oer the moon.           will update the list.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver - 2nd Cycle March 2010  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

mrsmac- GRI- 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM Officially PUPO OTD 26th March 2010  

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI


----------



## LadyN

Congrats Tashia - keep your feet up as much as poss hun! x


----------



## emmypops

Congrats on your   Tashia  

Hope all you lovely ladies are doing well - sorry haven't been on much - should have more time to post once am on Maternity Leave in April  

Lady N - My consultant is Dr Pringle too - he seems quite nice - likes to look after his "older ladies" with extra scans   He also says he wants me to deliver no later than 40 weeks so that suits me fine cos DD's dancing show is 10 days after EDD  


Had midwife appt yesterday and she says the head is down at the moment which is good - howerver she says there is still plenty of time for that to change - so hope the little tike isn't naughty and turns round  

Well we are off to Aviemore for a few days break so hope the weather gets a bit better.

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Julietta

Hello again, thank crunchie its friday!!!!

Just to say again tash, a massive congrats, i knew it would work!!!!!                
love to all

Julz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## younglou

Hello all

Just wanted to say congrats to Tashia, thats great news!

Update on me:
Had my appointment yesterday with Marco at the GCRM and I have to say for the first time in ages I feel quite positive! He was really friendly and I felt so happy with him compared to consultants I have seen with the NHS. Whether it is because we are paying for the treatment or not I don't know but it was sooo good to come out and feel ok about things.

He has recommended we do ICSI even though DH last SA came back normal (he has had various results before that) Marco felt ICSI would be better and I have to say I am quite pleased he said this even though it will cost us more. He has also agreed to let me use Clexane as I mentioned my sisters MTHFR and how at the back of my mind I will always be concerned that I also have this. There is no way Edinburgh would do this for me so I am really pleased!
Unfortunately we have to wait until the beginning of May for our "consents appointment" (in Edinburgh - would have been a longer wait for Glasgow) but hopefully by the summer I could be starting my first cycyle.

Hope everyone is well and has a good weekend.

Louise


----------



## wishingforanangel

I hope you ladies don't mind me popping in for a post...I asked on the Scottish Ladies thread (which so far I no one has responded) and started one of my own threads about Glasgow Nuffield and Glasgow Centre for Reproductive Medicine. I guess I am hoping that some of you ladies has had experience at either or both clinics...I was wondering if either Clinic are good about helping a poor responder with IVF and if the donors will be British. If the donors are British is there a long wait list or does the little storm troopers need to be imported from elsewhere...

If I entered the wrong place my apologies but hopefully some one will be kind enough to answer? (uncertain)


----------



## whippet

Hi wishingforanangel sorry cant answer your question honey but know GCRM are a fab clinic and they have a really good website. They also have a link with a clinic in Valencia and their manager Margaret is lovely and really approachable so I would give her a call or drop her an email her details are on their website. I know by using Valencia you have a much shorter wiat for donors. Sorry I cant comment on the Nuffield but cant sing the praises of GCRM high enough, good luck

whippet x


----------



## mierran

Tasha - congratulations. that's a great result. roll on that scan in 3-4 weeks - hope it flies by.     

wishingforanangel - I had OE tx at GCRM via flare protocol - complete disaster for me, and I wasnt too happy with how the clinic handled it . they do eggshare using UK donors waiting list approx 12-14 months, and anonymous DE through links with IVI valencia in spain with much shorter waiting list. I ended up going to cyprus/istanbul for a tandem cycle. Not had any experience of the nutfield, i'm afraid

Sorry for lack of personals - tired and grotty feeling. So long as my babies stay ok, i dont care      Hope everyone doing well and 

       to all

Mierran x x


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

Congratulations Tashia, thats wonderful news! So so happy for you  

I got my AF   - I've never been so excited! Rang up and they were full!   Anyhow.....it was last month too so I kicked up a little bit and amazingly they found a spot for me!   So prostap on April 15th and scan May 6th.....Third time lucky.....thats what I keep telling myself.
I really hope this time, we'd have to get a loan for private treatment, so I really hope we don't have to and can spend that money on a nursery! Fingers crossed.   

Hope everyones having nice weekends....we went to see Jimmy Carr last night, very funny but fairly offensive too, DH loved it so thats all that matters.  

30th party for DH next Saturday night - I've been out all day trying to find helium tanks for the masses of balloons I've bought. Finally found 2 so that'll have to do! I'm quite looking forward to it now too, hopefully it'll be a good night, think we have about 80 guests coming.  


Mierran - hope you're ok, you posted awful late last night, you not sleeping well? You need to look after those babies in your belly!

Anyway DHs made my tea so better go! Hope everyone else is ok and having a nice lazy Sunday!

Loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## little miss sunshine

Hello... I'm about to do my 3rd icsi at GRI ...... Prostap on 14th April and Scan 6th May.......... and I'm worried already not about what's going to happen after all it is my 3rd go but about time off work! 

For my first treatment my employers were not trilled but let me use a day they owed me for scans then when I submitted a sick line for the 2 week wait they paid sick pay as per my contract but the second time around they were horrible and hounded me with phone calls when I was off sick and even had me in to say they were not going to pay me and just got messy 

So, I was just wondering about other peoples experiences. 

love 'n' hugs to all

Jennifer xxxx


----------



## wishingforanangel

Thanks whippet and merrian for the reply.


----------



## princess30

G'Day Girlies...hope everyone is well  

I am afraid that 3rd time lucky was not meant to be for us..and it was a   AGAIN!!..cant take much more heartache..just taking some time out to lick our wounds..

Take Care Everyone...

Love Princess30 x


----------



## Mrs R

popping by to see how everyone is & to find out about Tashia 

Tashia - WOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO absolutely delighted for you mrs!!!! huge congrats           

I Had a non eventful weekend which was nice as I've got a horrible cold & have also taken my 2nd AF since having Luke.
He's doing good apart from this issue with his neck  He still hates the physio exercises and the physio herself didnt see much improvement  One of my fellow FF has recommended him seeing a cranial osteopath as it worked with her baby so he's got an appt with one this thurs....willing to try anything!!!!
He's also got his 1st lot of injections tomorrow....eeek
not much else happening with me.....

princess - gutted for you  so so sorry  take some time out to get over this, tears & cuddles help 

little miss - i know ist easier said than done but forget about work, your TX is FAR more important and the last thing you need is stress about work, could you not get GP to sign you off again & then you'd be covered and they could go & get stuffed!!! Put yourself first hunni. Ignore any phonecalls from them, you dont need the hassle. Good luck for this cycle.

sarah - so glad you've got dates all sorted, the power of persuasion eh!! Sometimes you just need to put your foot down eh. Where abouts are you having DH's party? sounds like its gonna be a good night. Is this a surprise or does he know about it?

mierran - tired & grotty sounds good.....know you dont feel it but def good signs!!!!

wishing for an angel - no experience with teh Nuffield but I cant praise GCRM highly enough. We had our 3rd ICSI TX with them and now have a 9wk baby son 

louise - marco is a gem isnt he, knew you'd be well looked after there. May isnt that far away & hopefully by the summer you'll be celebrating your BFP!!!! 

emmy - glad youre doing well, enjoy aviemore

whippet - I was so gutted when I lost Marco as my consultant at SGH but bless his wee cotton socks he still came to see me when I was in after having the baby. Which consultant are you under now? I was put under a Dr Cameron but never actually saw him. The registrar that eventually help bring Luke into the world was called Ibraheim something. Some docs have no 'bedside manner' eh.....do hat you feel is right!

lady n - not got too long to wait to meet your bundle eh

big hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## LadyN

Mrs R   for little luke. I'm starting to get the hosp bags ready! What size of babygrow did you pack for luke? Im confused as early baby takes up to 7.5lb but is 2 inches shorter than newborn that takes upto 10lb. Im quite petite as is bump so im torn between what sizes to pack for bubs 

x


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

Its very quiet this week!  I hope everyones ok! 

Not much news here, just waiting to get started. 

DH 30th on Sunday,  got a party planned for Saturday night at the dizzy heights of Barrow in Furness....tropical corner of Cumbria!  Gosh I hate it there but its where his family live so we're having it joint with another friend to share cost and hopefully get more people! Booked food for 80 so more than was at our wedding!! Got balloons, banners and posters, so hopefully it'll look good. Got my hair done on Saturday - its very different, taking a while to get used to it, I am really really fair but this is blonder than blond! And I've got a really nice dress to wear too. 

Little Miss Sunshine - Snap - We're 3rd go at GRI too, and we'll be cycle buddies!  Can't give you any advice about work I'm afraid, I'm not taking any time off except for the EC and ET, I don't think sitting at home for 2ww is very healthy or productive. I don't think my doctor would sign me off either. I'm happy working during treatment, anything to take my mind off it. I suppose working in the office at a charity isn't very stressful though! 

Mrs R - hope you're ok, and doing Luke's physio. Maybe a specialist would be better. Don't worry though, he's still you're little perfect angel.  I'm sure this will be just a blip and be good as new soon! Any news on your dad yet?  

Lady N - hows the packing going? You ready and waiting now then? 

New member - Hows you? Hope you're bearing up ok x

Princess - I'm so so sorry, its so s*"% when we get BFNs, and they don't get any easier do they? Have lots of cuddles and chocolate and take some time together. It will be your turn one day  x

Anyone done any different therapies to acupuncture? It didn't work for us and was so expensive, thinking about going for something different this shot, I did a taster session of Tai Chi and found it really relaxing, focussing energy onto my belly. Worth a go I suppose!

Anyway, I'm off! 

Loads of love

Sarah xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi everyone  

Ohhhh I have been so ill this week with a nasty bug, today has been the 1st I have eaten anything - gd for the wee diet tho! Feeling much better today, although my poor DP has it now! A night off the ps3 for him     - poor wee soul really!

Feeling more positive this week about ICSI and the journey we have ahead - we will just take it day at a time!  

Sarah - I am gd, sent you a wee PM last night, sorry I took so long to reply! Hope your DH's birthday plans are coming along well!

LadyN - hope you are well and enjoying your last few days of rest! Looking forward to hearing your news  

MrsR - hope you are feeling better  

Tashia - Hope you are enjoying every minute of your news!   

Take care everyone

NewMember x


----------



## Lilith

Dear Princess:

I am really sorry to hear about your negative result. Take your time before making any decisions. I am sending you a big hug.

Lilith


----------



## Mrs R

hello again

whats all happening 

Nothing new with me other than Luke having his 1st lot of injections yest, so far he doesnt seem to be up nor down having had them (touch wood)......its the osteopath tomorrow for him as well.
I'm off to Braehead later to look for some chunky jazzy jewellery to wear to his Chrsitening and for a few nice food bits from M&S

newmember - sorry you've been ill & now your DP, nightmare!!! My cold seems to be shifting thankfully.

sarah - enjoy the weekend down south & I'm sure your DH's party will be fab!!! I know on the grand scale of things Luke's wee neck problem is not too serious but I just want him to be perfect! Hopefully tomorrow this osteopath can work wonders  My dads got an appointment to see his consultant on 19th April .....so its a case of the waiting game til then. So hope it hasnt spread 

lady n - the baby sizes are all haywire are'nt they!!!  Luke was 7lbs 13.5oz when born and quite long yet most of the newborn stuff was far too big for him.....we ended up having to get him early baby size  which was up to 7lb odds in some shops yet somehow fitted him. Its amazing how quick they grow when they're so small. We got sleepsuits from Next which were great those early weeks as they had the sleeves with cuffs that turned over to make scratch mitts, Nexts 'new baby' size is up to 7lbs 8oz but they are fairly generous and Luke wore them for a good few weeks. Washed really well too. M&S ones are overly generous size wise. Luke is still wearing ones that were '1mth' sized. Its so exciting getting everything ready for the baby. Feel free to ask me anything else as its all so fresh in my mind 

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## psimps

Hi All, had my consents at GCRM today - was really good and feel like things are moving finally. I've to start Metformin in a fortnights time, then I'm on the GnRH Antagonist?! Has anyone done this kind?

Feeling nervous but a little bit excited too.


----------



## LadyN

Princess - Big   's - keep that chin up & stay positive! 

Little miss sunshine - when you say 3rd icsi @gri - i thought you only get 2 or has 1 been FET?

Likesabath & newmember - thanks ladies - everyday is dragging in. Been bouncing on my ball and drinking lots of rasp leaf tea (hoping to go early!)

Mrs R - I have packed some early baby and newborn but have growth scan tomorrow so hoping they give me an idea of the birth weight and i can go buy some smaller sizes. The newborn ones look huge compared to the early baby! How many babygrows did you go through @ the hosp? Also, ive packed 20 nappied but not sure if thats too much?  Any advice on what to pack would be fab, i know theres lists available but seeing as you've not long done it you'll know best  

Having a bay shower @ the weekend. All feels a bit surreal, im actually considering speaking to a counsellor as scared it hasnt actually sunk in yet - i know its meant to be a bit surreal but i feellike im organising all this stuff for someone else and havent really bonded with my bump   xx


----------



## younglou

Hi girls

Hope you all doing! I've been off all week with proper flu, not felt like this before am totally knacked!

Psimps - glad to hear you are going to be getting started quite quickly after your consents with GCRM. I have my consents with them next month and am sure they said I will be doing Antagonist protocol so will be interested to hear how you get on with it and others experiences too?

Princess - sorry to hear your news, BIG 

little miss sunshine - hope you can get something sorted with your work via getting time off. The last thing you need is extra pressure from them when going through treatment although I know it is easier said than done.

Hello to everyone else too, sorry for lack of many personals!

Louise


----------



## SBB

Hi

Sorry not been on wee man been really ill. He a bit better tonight thank goodness. Been a bit stressful. He has had cold since week past Sat and then culminated in 5 days of D&V. He has only just started to eat a couple of things today. He has lost a lot of weight and a poor wee soul. Anyway seems to be over the hump of it. Got quite scared at one point as he slept for almost a whole day. Gp said just to keep giving him calpol, brufen and small amounts of water to keep him hydrated it just a viral thing but you just get so scared when you see them so helpless. 

Princess- So sorry sweetie. Sending you a big  .

louise- Sorry you not well flu is awful.

new member- Sorry you not been well too seems to be hitting everyone. I have had a cold too but been so busy trying to get wee man better haven't had time to think about it.

MrsR- Hope the Cranio stuff helps have heard good things about it. Am sure it will resolve in time. Hope you had fun shopping.

LadyN- Think you are just being normal TBH. I struggled with the whole bonding with my bump thing. Believe me you will once the baby is here. It amazing how all the maternal feelings kick in once you see that wee bubba.

psimps- Good luck with cycle.

Sarah- Have fun down in Barrow. I have been there before. One of our friends played Rugby for them and we went to stay a couple of times. Good luck for cycle starting too. 3rd time lucky.

Wishforanangel- Sorry can't help I had treatment at GRI. I am sure though if you phoned GCRM they will be able to tell you the procedure and waiting times.

Mierran- How you holding up with the morning sickness? Did you get you other scan?

Lilith- Howz you chick?

Em- Nice to see you posting. Glad all is well.

Whippet- Howz things with you?

Well going for an early nite just got wee man down in bed but don't know how long that will last so better take advantage. Have had more than a few sleepless nites this week.
Hope everyone else is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver - 2nd Cycle March 2010  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009.  

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

Catt77- GCRM 

EllieJ- GCRM 

Lisab24- GRI FET 

Mandy- GCRM 

Chip1- GRCM 

thomasina28- GCRM 

tgal- GCRM 

mrsmac- GRI- 

LadyN- GRI 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI


----------



## whippet

Psimps -Sorry I did gnrh agonist protocol each time good luck you in same hands with GCRM.

Sadie poor you you sound like the little one has had you really worried its awful when they ill and I think being nurses makes us worry more, a little knowledge and all that stuff. Hope he gets well soon   

Mrs R hope the new treatment works on Luke poor wee mite   

Princess so sorry honey  

Lady N how did it go at your growth scan? Hope you ok and enjoy your baby shower this weekend  

Little MS you can well do without the fuss from work hope it settles a bit for you.

Snzk how are doing?

AFM saw midwife today and still breech, we now have a foot up beside a head so a very nimble breech at that  . Been getting low back pain and stuff today so she just says to be aware might start early so will just need to see, another 3 weeks would be better.

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Scan went well. Baby on 60th centile (should be between 50 & 90) so registrar happy with that. Back to speak to consultant @ 38wks to discuss induction plan etc. 

Off to bed, im so tired and have pampering day in store tomorrow - t'is much needed! xx


----------



## mierran

Princess - so sorry hon.     take care of each other. 

Sadie - sorry wee Frank having a rotton time. Hope he continues to improve. how's work?

Good luck to all those starting on treatment, and   to everyone who is still waiting for good news ( it took me 5 cycles to get here so dont give up hope    ) 

tashia - hope all going well for you

Sunni - how're you doing? 

Hope all those with bumps and babies doing well.   

All ok with me - despite morning sickness and work being stressful +++. Babies seem to be doing ok, and that's the important thing.  

         to all

Mierran


----------



## whippet

Mierran glad your twins are doing well, the morning sickness will settle honey and as you know is all so worth it xx

LadyN well done on the latest scan your bubbs is growing well, mine was on the 50th centile at 32 weeks and thats before the real growing starts. Enjoy your pampering day.

whippet x


----------



## misha moo

HELLO HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!!!  HOPE THE EASTER BUNNY HAS BEEN GOOD TO YOU ALL!!! 

I have been major busy, which has been good cause i haven't really had much time over the last few months to think about the whole tx thing! u know what its like, i think there comes a point when u have to stop living, eating and breathing treatment!!

I have been trying to read and keep up to date with all your posts, its amazing all the babies and  bumps we have on the thread at the moment, and more amazing all the ladies who are still determined to not give up on their dream 

Well i have been getting things organised for the next tx, finally managed to get work things sorted out and its all been agreed now that i can have my hours at work reduced during my next tx, so that will deff make things a little better as i was so exhausted the last time. So hopefully i can get started in may, although i am not sure when the 2wk shut down at GRI is again? is it some time in June? Going away on hol with DH and some family in may for DH's 30th so really looking forward to that  and in my spare time i have been busy with my new business venture, so i have been a busy bumble bee!!!

sadie; hope wee frank is back to full health asap, i am sure that before u know it he will be like one of the kids off the calpol advert!! 

Mierran; hope the morning sickness wears off soon, i am still so delighted for u  

Whippet; glad to hear ur doing well, that is sum fancy foot work from ur wee buba

Young lou; i don't think we have chatted before but hope ur feeling better soon

Mrs R- hows wee Luke doing?

Lilith; how are u Honey?

Newmember; how are u getting on now? its very daunting when ur starting out doing tx, it can become a bit overwhelming and then u get so Fed up waiting for appointments

Shara; good to see that ur giving it another go, i wish u lots of luck and will   for u. Hope ur DH party went well, hows the hair now?

sorry if i have missed anyone out, i am off now to enjoy the Rest of my day off and stuff my face with easter eggs XX


----------



## borah

Hi all,

Hope eveyone is having a nice Easter.  Still trying to get used to this site.  Just found the Glasgow Ladies page.
I have started ICSI treatment at GRI.  This is my first time, it is exciting and scary all at the same time.  Though mos of the time im petrified, but just need to put on a brave face eh.
I started DR last Friday and go back for by baseline scan on 14th April.  

Its good to see so many BFP on this threads, gives you hope.  Feels as though my full life is on hold just now cant plan or organise anything,   it is all worth it 
xxxxx


----------



## jend (jenny)

hi all not been on 4 a while me n DH have  decided to go for our 3rd go in july-aug as we have decided to have a holiday first  nothing much has been going on  just work work  and my new addition to our family a wee rottie puppy called kiyra has been keeping us on our toes a we valentines prezi from DH .


hope your all well and where ever you are treatment good luck ladies  Sadie thanks for the message Hun xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Firstly thanks for the lovely congrats and sorry for no post - been a little superstitious about it all - dont want to get excited until after scan! Daft I know!  Also had some staining this Sunday and also last Sunday which freaked me out - so taking it 1 day at a time...  Roll on scan on 14th @ 5pm...

Firstly, Young lou & Psimps - I did the GNRH antagonist protocol with metformin etc.  It is a good protocol as generally it means your AMH must be high - meaning you will respond well (hopefully not over respond tho!) and get a good 'hatch' of eggs!  Beware of the metformin tho - it can make you feel pretty grotty & go off food big time!     Loved the day I could stop the Metformin!

Sadie - how is Frank doing?  Sooo worrying when they are ill - as they cannot tell you how they feel & what we can do to help!  Poor soul!  Ollie went thru a horrid stage around 1 year when he seemed to have a bug every 2 weeks - but seems to have become more resistant now...  Mrs R - how is Luke doing - any better?

Princess - I am soo sorry about your news - take some time to lick your wounds and love each other - as it is a horrid time...

Whippet, Lady N and Emmypops - cannot believe your are all nearing D Day! ;o)))  How are you all keeping?  Take the time to enjoy the rest and sleep - as the first 8 weeks are the hardest! ;o)   


Likesabath - not much longer til the 15th...  Borah - good luck & keep us posted on the baseline scan!  Misha Moo and Jenny - not much longer til May and July time - time will fly by!

New Member - hope you are feeling better?

Mierran - glad scan went well - do you get your morning sickness in the morning?  I only ask as I have been feeling rotten most afternoons & also some evenings - never did with Ollie - so all foreign to me this 'morning sickness'!!

Anyway, time to watch a little telly & head off to sleep - knackered right now - even tho DH is currently my personal slave! ;o))

Love Tashia xxx

ps  Boo if you read this - tried to pn you - but your inbox is 100% full - so not accepting messages! ;o(


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all well  

Had a lovely break in Aviemore - very relaxing - although we were snowed in for two days - a foot and a half of snow  

Back now and all refreshed and ready to get everything sorted for the baby's arrival - nursery nearly complete - my sister bought me a lovely moses basket and my mum got me the bath and changing mat to match! My Mum has washed and ironed all the baby clothes so just have to put them all away in the drawers    Can't believe its only 7 weeks to go - exciting but a bit scary too  

Tashia - Glad to hear the MS is bad - such a good sign    I am feeling ok thanks just feeling very tired and have sore back most of time - but mustn't grumble - am so lucky to be in this position 

Jenny - Glad you are enjoying your little puppy - and best of luck for TX later in year   



Borah - Welcome and best of luck with DR - not long til your scan - then you will find the rest of tx goes past really quickly - you'll have that BFP in no time  

Misha - Glad you are planning the next tx - gives you something to focus on    Hope you didn't scoff too many eggs  

Mierran - Glad to hear the MS has struck - very good sign  

Sadie - Hope wee Frank much better now - he's been having a bad time of it poor wee soul   (   for you too)

Off to bed now cos working tomorrow  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies,

Again sorry for not posting much, between the girls and working I never seem to stop but I do pop on and try and keep up!!  Thers so much going on on here!!  

I can't believe that A & J will be one tomorrow, I remember sitting here this time last year absolutely petrified about it all! Sometimes it feels like yesterday and other times it feels like years ago!!

Big congrats to you BFP's  ^reiki   

  to those going through and waiting for tx.

Take care,

Suzee xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

Its very quiet in here this week! Hope you are all well and enjoying this sunshine!

NewMember

x


----------



## SBB

Hi 

Well it has been quiet here. The sunshine been great. Wee Frank is feeling much better thanks to everyone who has been asking after him. His appetite has picked up and so has the mischief. He is currently using the straps of the highchair like a rope to climb up on top of it to look out the window. Wee minx. It will soon be bath time so just going to get him organised and make the dinner. Hopefully do some personals later.

Love Sadie


----------



## Mrs R

sorry for not being on for a while 
its been hectic with Luke's christening and loads of visitors/family staying
Still seeing the physio & the ostepath for his wee neck prob. I think there is a wee improvemnt.
Cant believe he's almost 3mths old 

Lady N - I took in 6 sleepsuits to hosp. Luke was quite mucusy for a day or two after he was born so would bring up loads of gunk after feeds so I went through them all. We were in for less than 2dys so it depends how long you stay in how many you'll use. I'd about 15 nappies in the bag, I change the nappy after each feed unless there's evidence of a pong beforehand  You'll do just fine, its all so exciting

Sadie - so sorry wee Frank's been ill bless him 

emmy - not long for you my dear, hope you're doing ok & getting as much rest as you can

jend & borah - hello ladies & good luck

misha - not long til TX time for you eh

whippet - sounds like a right wee contortionist you're growing in there 

hello to everyone else, off to hang my washing out since its sunny
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Sadie glad Frank doing better.

Mrs R the time just flies in but glad there is an improvement in Lukes' neck.

AFM Spent 4 hours at hospital last night as had protein in urine, high blood pressure and headache all of which settled thankfully and bloods came back ok. To see own midwife tomorrow again and have another scan on monday so one day at a time for me at the moment.  

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Mrs R - thanks for the info! One more thing? Did you consultant ever discuss with you the plan for going over your dates i.e how long they would leave you before induction? I know all hospitals are different but some are +2 or +5 or +10 before the induce. I have my appointment with Dr Pringle on friday and would like a heads up on what to expect?

Hope everyone else is well. The weathers been fabby all week, just wish i could enjoy it more. Im so uncomfy and feel walking about the house tiring never mind going anywhere else!

Lots of Love xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls

Just to let you know our 7 week scan was today 5pm and we saw a heartbeat! ;o)  Soo delighted as have been staining again and was nervous as you just never know - but baby measures up at 7 weeks exactly and was were it should be!  So delighted but still a little unhappy that I have this staining going on (browny mucousy stuff - sorry tmi)!

Anyway, will pop on and do personals over my long weekend, Love Tashia xxx

ps LadyN - I was induced at 1 week over due date - as apparently they dont like IVF pregnancies to run any further (not sure why?) xx


----------



## LadyN

Tashia - fantastic news about the scan! try & kep your feet up and not stress too much hun  
Where you seen at the southern general? I know some hosp's are different xx


----------



## little miss sunshine

So the rollercoaster has begun............ prostap this morning.   

LadyN        Just over 2 weeks..... so excited for you   To answer your query we had two cycles privately while waiting for our nhs
               turns

Sarah        Hello cycle buddy  I'm a nursery nurse in the private sector so we take babies plus there always seems to be a
               mum announcing she's pregnant so I don't think being at work would work for me during the 2ww especially if the worst
               was to happen again.   not going to happen though it will b 3rd time lucky fro both of us 

Still not sure how to play it with work and time off. So far the powers at be don't know about this cycle and I took today, tomorrow and Friday as a holiday....... friends wedding up in Pitlochry on Fri. It's tricky, tricky................  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

love 'n' hugs   to all what ever stage your at 

Jennifer xxxx

PS Does anyone know how the hoopys are?


----------



## LadyN

LMsunshine - good luck with this cycle. My moto was if i got up in the morning and felt i didnt want to go i called in sick. Luckily i had a really understanding employer (hope you have too?). I felt the less emotional strain i had going on let me be nice and relaxed during my FET.
Are you having acupuncture? I used Eleanor Davies on the day of transfer for 1 session.

x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls hope u r all having a good day  

Lady N - Dr Pringle has said he doesn't want me to go over EDD so he has said I will get a sweep at 39 weeks to hopefully get things moving. This is due to my age tho and not because its IVF  

Mrs R - Glad wee Luke's neck is a bit better    How was the christening?

Whippet - Hope you got on ok at the midwife today 

Little Miss S - Good luck with your cycle - the prostap was as far as I got with my last cycle - then we discovered we had a natural BFP  

Tashia - Great news about the heartbeat - lots of ladies have bleeding and it doesn't seem to affect the baby  

Sadie - Glad Frank is on the mend  

Suzee - Hope the girls had a great birthday  

Newmember - Hi hope you are enjoying the sunshine today - it's really lovely now  

AFM just plodding along (slowly) at the mo - finish up at work next Thursday so can't wait as it is becoming a bit of a struggle to drag myself in    DD has been off nursery for the last 2 weeks so we have had lots of things organised - its been fun but very tiring    Off to the cinema tomoro to see Nanny McPhee so that sounds nice and relaxing  

Take care

Emmy x


----------



## borah

Hi ya 

Hope everyone is keeping well 

I had my scan yesterday and started injection for stimming last night was the first, its was a bit more complicated than I first imagined.  I didn't think that you had to mix everything together thought it would all be ready made so niave.  
I feel as though that is my treatment really started now. Suppose i will be an expert next week at this time.

xxxx


----------



## Lilith

Hi everybody,

Glad to hear so many good news.

Sorry I have not been able to write recently but I have been very busy plus DP is back to Glasgow for almost 3 months so no plans until June or July. I developed polyps in my nose, very painful, so I have to do lots of test to decide whether surgery is needed or not. It is the first time in 4 years that I visit an specialist for a different reason than fertility, isn't weird?

My psychotherapy is going ok, I am not totally convinced it is going to help me lots but I am trying to learn something. We will see, I guess one cannot get immediate results when trying to understand her mind (mine is full of misteries).

Anyway, I will keep reading you but you may not read me in a while.

Thanks to the FF who have been asking for me.

Good luck to everybody.

Lilith


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

Sorry for my lack of posts,   have been struggling to get the computer off my DH!   I got him an Ipod for his birthday and he's going through putting all his CDs on it, its taking forever!  

Anyway the birthday party was good, very hard work though, I wouldn't have another one! But he enjoyed himself so thats all that matters!  

Just been into Glasgow to meet my friend, we went to Fifi and Allys for champagne afternoon tea and it was lovely, DH is away this weekend so I'm all alone, although Britains Got Talent starts again tonight and I'm very excited!  

Had my Prostap this week, so I'm all sorted now. Its so weird though, while I was at GRI getting it I was chatting to the nurse about last time and it turns out I had my prostap last time on April 16th and this time I had it on April 15th! Spooky, considering my cycle is about every 6-7 weeks, its kinda worked out over the year! So I go back on May 6th and retrieval should be the week of May 17th (my birthday is on the 18th   ) Oh well, fingers crossed!  

DH is at the Beatson this Thursday, so always a bit anxious but at least he's keeping well just now and he only has to go every 6 months, hopefully he'll be ok  

Hows everyone else? Its been awful quiet on here   

Little Miss S - ooo exciting stuff, sorry to hear about work, that'd be a bit rubbish I agree, and I hate to say this but you put the seed in my mind, so I have an appointment with my GP on Tuesday to talk about getting signed off from retrieval. I spoke to the nurse at GRI and she said I should do what I thinks right for me, I'm so aware that this is my last funded treatment, and I think I should try something different and have no stress at all. I guess its worth a try. My DH isn't happy about it but I don't care - he's only jealous that he has to work! No acupuncture this time, too dear and didn't work last time, going to Tai chi and gentle yoga instead. I'll be the most chilled out lady around (I hope)   

Whippet, Emmy and Lady N - nit long to go, hope all those hospital bags are packed and ready by the door!  

Lilith - glad you're doing well, me and DH went to see a pyschologist after our last treatment failed, it really helped - and I feel much more able to cope this time.  

Borah - hope you're ok and managing the jabs, it gets easier and by the time you're ready to pop you'll be an expert! The ones you get from GRI are like an epipen thing that you twist and pull back then jab! Easy peasy! I'm not sure I'd be all that good at mixing and stuff! It'll be worth it though  

Mrs R - Hows Luke doing? Is his neck ok? Hope his christening was good, a nice celebration of a beautiful baby!

newmember - hows things with you? Wedding plans coming along?  

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all good!

Loads a love

Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

just a quick post from me, been working flat out. The business is really starting to taking off now, its been hard work so far and i am knacked as i am still doing my main job too at 40hs a wk and also covering for a colleague who is off on mat leave till end of June!!  but i am sure it will be worth as i am trying to make my life treatment friendly as my current day job is quite a full on role and not one that i can just call in sick and be off here and there as it will be ME who has the workload to pick up when i would return to work, so not a good plan for the stress levels, and if i am lucky enough for the tx to work one day then it will mean that working for myself and can have a family life instead of working all the time. 

anyway sorry didn't mean to ramble on about my job  

Hope all the Peg ladies are getting plenty of rest and pampering from loved ones, Lilith nice to c u back on  and i hope all the wee bubas are doing well this wk 

talk soon misha XX


----------



## LadyN

hi everyone, just a quicky! im being induced on tues so bubs should be here for wed. 
excited and crapping myself at the same time! dont really feel i ever got it into my head that it happened so feeling all over the place @ the mo!

love to you all xx


----------



## emmypops

Wow LadyN can't believe you will have your baby this week - why are they inducing you so early?  Don't worry honey - everything will be fine and you will have your wee bubba in your arms in no time   

Keep us posted - do you have anyone's mobile number to text your news to? PM me if you want my number  

Ooh how exciting  

take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Cars

Best of Luck Lady N,


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- Good luck chick. How exciting to meet your bub. Let us know when you can we all be thinking about you.       

Sorry not been on much am nightshift so not got lots of time. Hope to catch up over next couple days. Hope everyone is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## whippet

LadyN wow god luck good luck good luck    

AFM went for scan today to be sent back to have blood supply to placenta checked as placenta not looking good and is degenerating. Blood supply fine but placenta that of 42 weeks gestation  . To go to day care on fri and monday for ctg monitoring and admission next tues night for induction and waters to be broken on wednesday morning OMG OMG OMG have cried for hours but drwing it back together now and plan a shopping trip tomorrow for smaller clothes as they estimate it will be about 6 and half pound but warned may make an appearance before next week so need to get organised.

whippet x


----------



## LadyN

Thanks ladies, im really quite scared.
Reason for early induction - already 2cm dialated, ICSI & recent still born in immediate family.

I'll update you soon as will be on blackberry checking up on some other girls who are about to pop soon too! Cant believe that 24-48hours time i'll be a mummy. I still cant believe i got a BFP in august, all kidding a side i am terrified!

Love to you all where you are @ the mo.

Much Love xx


----------



## emmypops

LadyN - Good luck for tomorrow - everything will be fine and you'll be cuddling wee bubs really soon  

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

just a quickie to wish Lady N all the best for labour & delivery! Cant wait to hear your news 

whippet - things may be happening real soon for you too my dear, how exciting!! 

hello to everyone else, hectic here between physio, osteopath, dads appointments & stranded relatives after the Christening

be back soon xx


----------



## suzee

LadyN - Good luck, I bet you can't wait to meet ur bubs!!  I remember that excited/scared feeling.  

Whippet - Looks like not long for you either!!  My girls were 5lbs 2oz and 6lbs although its hard to remember that when you see the size of them now!!    

A & J doing well, they both been a wee bit grumpy lately, maybe they don't like the sun   but I think its more teeth coming in (back ones).  They're enjoying feeding themselves but the mess is unreal!  Its a case of one for the mouth, one for the floor and then they steal off each others trays (the food starts on plates then gets tipped onto the tray) wee monkeys!!

Hi to everyone, hope ur all well and enjoying this nice(ish) weather.  

Suzee xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Lady N - all the best - I was induced 3 times and finally my waters broke 36 hours later - bet you will be faster if you are 2cm dialated tho!  Good luck & keep us posted pleeeeeeesse!  I was at the Southern too - I really rated them - thought they were great!

Whippet - oooooh - not much longer either - wow cannot believe how time flies so quickly!  Keep us posted and take it easy - lucky you as you get to see the wee one sooner rather than later! ;o)

Will say a wee     for you both...

We are 8 weeks tomorrow - my belly button has already started flattening out - plus can feel pushing movement which I know all the experts say is wind etc - but I know the feeling from Ollie and am convinced little one is doing somersaults!  Apparently 2nd time around you feel earlier - would never have believed it tho...

Borah - how are you getting on with the mixing - I really hated it for the first few days and then you kind of get used to it and it is no problem!  Keep us posted - not long until your first scan!

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls it's quiet on here at mo  

Just popping on to see if there's any news from LadyN yet? Hope all is ok and you are cuddling wee bubs as i type  

AFM had scan today and apart from baby being a bit on the big side (7lb7 at 35+3) we thought all was ok til she called us back in for a discussion - she had spotted fluid on one of the kidneys and said not to worry cos it could be nothing - we have to go back on Tuesday for a more detailed scan to get the full picture  

We are trying not to worry but can't help thinking about it  

Tashia - Do you have a date fo your scan yet - you must be so excited  

Suzee - Glad twins are doing well - hope the food mess isn't getting too out of hand  

Mrs R - Hope you are well - how is your wee dad doing?

Must dash - bath time - speak soon

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## Mrs R

popping by to see if there was any baby news from either Lady N or Whippet? 

good luck ladies 

emmy - easier said than done when told not to worry. I'm sure it'll all be fine but good luck for Tuesday. Thanks for asking about my dad, he got slightly better news than expected, the cancer has not spread, its still only present in the prostate & in hip bone but its showing signs of being active hence the higher levels in his blood results. They've now put him onto a new tablet in combination with the hormone therapy and they're going to try that for 3mths to see if it calms things back down, fingers crossed it does.

I've had a poorly little Luke......spent thurs afternoon and night at a&e with him and then got sent to Yorkhill sick kids via ambulance, all a bit scary. He was having probs swallowing, choking and breathing funny. Turns out he's got a respiratory tract viral infection bless him. He's to be closely watched and given smaller feeds more frequently so he can handle them easier. Needless to say he scared the life out of me & is now getting even more spoiled 

tashia - wow 8wks already!!!!! when is your booking in scan?

have a good weekend folks xx


----------



## emmypops

Oh Mrs R what a nightmare - hope the wee darling is improving - you must have been worried out of your mind  

I saw on another thread that LadyN had her wee boy, Charlie - think it was Tuesday - congrats to all three  

AFM - Had a bit of a nightmare tim of it last night - fell over the hoover an landed on top of the laundry basket, bump first, with quite a thud    Couldn't feel baby move for  wj=hile after so called teh hosp and they said to come straight in. They put heart monitor on for 45 mins to check baby was ok and movements returned so they were happy that all was ok - still feel a bit nervous that the movements aren't as regular as before but am prob just being paranoid    Am glad we are having the scan on Tues so they can check that no damage has been done  

Hope u r all having a good weekend

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey everyone

Emmpops- u must have gave ur self some fright with that fall  hope everything goes well on tue at scan, i am sure it will.

Mrs R- poor wee Luke, ur nervous would have been shattered! i will say a wee  for ur dad that things start to improve, u must be so worried about him 

Tashia- sounds like u might have a gymnast inside ur tummy 

Well ladies i will be starting tx for hopefully the 3d time lucky soon!! Just managing to squeeze in a hol with the family for DH 30th birthday first  been really struggling with what to buy him Anyway its my 30th in a few wks too and if tx goes a head as planned i will be finding out results around then, every time i think about it i feel tearful and could cry. i don't know if its because i am turing 30 and the whole not being a mum thing, been with DH for 15 yrs now and we both just naturally though we would have been parents in our early/mid 20's.  
Or i don't know if its just the though of tx again? last time i felt excited to be starting, this time i think i just feel anxious with a bit of dread chucked in. 

Anyone else every felt upset by the thought of starting again?

Saide, Wipppet, Meerian, Lilith, Shara and anyone else i might have missed take care! hopefully there will be news of the 2 expectant ladies soon


----------



## mierran

Lady N - congratulations on Charlie's birth. 

Mrs R - poor wee Luke. I hope he's feeling a bit better. It must have been a really scarey experience  

emmy - you must have had a real fright too . Hope scan goes well on Tues. 

misha - good luck for your 3rd cycle. I know by cycle no 4 i was absolutely dreading it. 5th cycle was a bit different as I knew at least there was a good chance i'd make it to the 2ww, so it was a mixture of hope dread, fear, anticipation. I think it definitely helped me having the time off work too. 

Hi to everyone else. I hope you've all enjoyed a good weekend.  

Well, that's me 12 weeks  . Still more acquainted with my toilet bowl than I'd like, but it's got rid of some of the IVF weight I've gained over the last couple of years with all the drugs. Silver linings and all that    Booking in appt 4th May, so I'll get to see my babies again then.   all going ok in there - you just have to hope. trying to keep up that PMA   

        to all


----------



## LadyN

Just a quicky as midwife due soon!

Im a mommy! 
Baby Charlie born on 21.04.2010 @ 13:55 via emergency forcepts.

Well, went to hosp on tues @ 2pm 1st lot of pessaries in @ 4pm..... contractions started @ 9:30, told i wasnt getting the 2nd lot in and was going to "go on my own"

Rocked with pain and breathed through contractions which were 3-4 mins apart, asked to be examined told "too busy, go have a bath!"
Bath @ 1:30, plug went , contractions AGONY!!  paced round the ward 39times stamping my feet was the only way that i could go on!

Demanded to be examined @ 5am, told 8cm dialated and rushed to labour and delivery. Hubby joined us 10mins later. Had epidural, donE abso nothing for me at all, ready to push @ 11cm ( at 9am ). Vomitted twice with gas and air (how glam!) then baby decided to come down side on. 2nd epidural whilst waiting for theatre done ZERO - really am wondering why i asked for one as all it gave me was a bruise in my back! was prob not done correctly!

Space available in theatre, rushed in, spinal block & episiotomy & forcepts baby Charlie born @ 13:55.
Traumatic at the time but easier on the mind to think about now, i cried for a few days thinking of his entry into the world and he was pretty bashed and bruised but is healing well now.

He is amazing, cant believe is mines! He's a right little man! I'm in a lot of discomfort but would do it all again 100 times for my little bundle!
Just goes to show that FET and ICSI does work and there is hope for us all out there.

Thanks for all your support, love to each and evryone of you out there.
 

xx


----------



## spooq

Congrats LadyN on the birth of baby Charlie!!!  Glad to hear that you're on the mend and Charlie is doing well  

The 21st April is my DH's birthday


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

LadyN - very big congrats - well done on the nightmare of induced labour (did not really want to say before you went in...  I have yet to hear of a 'nice' induced labour...  Mine was horrid too!)...  Well done - you now get the best bit - your lovely bundle of Charlie!  Remember to pop a photo on for us to see your wee prince! ;o)  

Emmypops - amazing how clumsy you get when you are pregnant!  Am sure all is fine - just worrying though!  Remember there is loads of 'stuff' that serves as a buffer for the wee one - so dont beat yourself up about it!   

Hi Misha Moo - good luck - try to take it as easy as poss and be as chilled out as poss... I found that trying to not focus on it last time around worked - I really did not 'connect' with the fact that we were having tx - and it worked strangely enough - still a little 'distanced' from it all - cannot believe it worked!...

Mrs R - wow Luke is putting you through a bit of worry hey!  Poor wee man...  Hopefully he is back to normal now?  It scares you soo much when they are ill - you think the worrying stops - but it never does...

Hi Mierran - lucky you losing weight in your first 12 weeks!  I am nauseous all the time and the only thing that takes it away is eating - I am constantly hungry!  Have already put on 9 pounds since starting tx - last pregnancy was the same weight at 9 weeks as when I started tx....  I am going to get sooooo fat...  Hopefully after first 12 weeks the bad syptoms will ease and I will stop feeling so hungry and eating so much!  But hey, keep telling myself how lucky we are to have a BFP and know I sound like a spoilt brat, but still feel like a heffer!

Anywway, hope you are all okay, love Tashia xxx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

woo hoo on the birth of Chalie (also my name if i ever have a little boy)

You must be so delighted, enjoy every moment xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hello there ladies,a massive congrats to lady N and the safe arrival of your wee boy x 

Sorry not been on much, been very busy with work, home life, hubby and Innes. Not enough time in the day for all! Been reading though and wanted to pop on quickly/ Just got the wee one to bed so time to catch up. Had fab day at the zoo and Innes had parrots landing on his head and was srceaming funny birdies!!!! Also just back yest from first weekend away from the boys, hen weekend to Galway. Fab time and hubbie and babe survived fine and dandy. Def gona do it twice a year. Spa was fab and could eat my breakies without someone eating my toast!!!

Tash, fab your well, all that puking I will put bets on a wee girlie!!!!! Don't dare stress bout your weight as you are a skinny minnie you can def affoard to pop on a few pounds!!! So happy for you.

Must dash as hubbie in need of some TLC! Feeling rather in need of attention me thinks!!! Life is manic, with baby, socail life, home and work ehh! Safe arrival of bumps to be, bumps to babes, babes and baby dust to all.

Much love


Julesxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 

I am just


----------



## whippet

Real quickie ladies to say I delivered a baby girl yesterday weighing in at 6 pound 4 oz got home at 8pm shattered but so very relieved catch up soon

whippet x


----------



## emmypops

Whippet - huge congratulations on you baby girl     have you got a name yet? Hope you are both well and the birth wasn't too dramatic  

LadyN - official congrats to you too      Hope things are going well and you are managing to get some sleep  

Ah well I guess it's my turn next - ooh that's a bit of a scary thought  

Tashia - I was exactly the same for the first 13 weeks or so - nausea all the time and just kept eating - but once the nausea wore off the eating got more sensible  

Misha Moo - Bets of luck with tx - here's hoping its 3rd time lucky for you - you have been through so much  

Well its bedtime now methinks - will let you know how the scan goes tomorrow  

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

LadyN Congrats     well done hope you are all doing well!!

Whippet Congrats to you too!!     hope you're all well too!!

Suzee xx


----------



## Lilith

Congrats dear Whippet and LadyN !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tashia

Quick post...

Congrats Whippett - absolutely delighted for you that all is well and you are home...  How was the birth and what is your little lady's name?  Details, details please!    

Emmypops - good luck with scan today - let us know how it goes - am sure all will be fine with kidneys and also after your wee fall!    Thanks for the note re eating & nausea - glad it is not just me! ;o)

Julz - lovely to see you on - hope to catch up soon - maybe meet up with our boys in a few weeks time - once I am past this first yucky trimester...  Scan & consultant appt on 17th May - roll on....

Lots of love & baby dust to all, Tashia xxx


----------



## spooq

Congratulations Whippet  

Looking forward to hearing what name you've chosen for your wee girl


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls

Just a quickie! Scan was fine - the doctor said there was a little fluid on the kidney but it was within the normal limits so shouldn't be any problem - so that's a relief    However I did tell her that I was a little concerned about the size of the baby since at scan 6 weeks ago the baby measured between 50th and 75th centile but this time it was above the 97th line! I asked her if I should have been tested for gestational diabetes since I was over 40 and my Dad has had type 1 diabetes since his twenties. She said I should have been tested as a matter of course and has now arranged for a blood test tomorrow morning- I have to fast from midnight   Jolly glad I asked   Fed up of the sight of that hospital now  

Whippet and Tashia - Hope u and your little ones are dong well  

Hope everyone else is having a good day  

Speak soon

Emmy xx


----------



## mierran

Whippet - congratualtions on your little princess. glad you're both doing well. 

Tashia - dont worry about the weigh, and every pregnancy is different. I'm just quite pleased because it hopefully means I wont get quite so  much of a lecture about being overweight.  

Mrs R - hugs to Luke

emmy - hope it's a negative for you on the diabetes test. 

lady N - hope charlie and you are doing well. 

Hi to everyone else, and hope you're all doing well. 

       to all

Mierran x x


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver - 2nd Cycle March 2010  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. Another Sweet Baby Girl  Born 25/04/10 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

LadyN- GRI Baby Boy Charlie  Born 21/04/10 

mrsmac- GRI- 

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging. 

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- (







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010

donn1- GCRM Starting Feb 2010

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI


----------



## SBB

Hi

LadyN- Many congrats           on the safe arrival of Charlie. Sorry to hear you had a rough time but am sure looking at your lovely boy will make up for it. Can't wait to see pics.

Whippet- Many congrats to you too.          . What have you called her? What does Margaret make of her. Hope you not too tired.

Tashia- Hi when is your next scan. Glad you are doing fine. 

Jules- Sound like you had fun. I have a wedding in a few weeks one of the girls from my work. It just folk from work that going and it a wee bit away so need to stay overnight. Daddy Frank will have the boy or if he working may see if granny will have him. 

Em- Can hardly believe how fast time has gone for you. Hope all okay and you don't have diabetes. They do say that 2nd babies tend to be bigger than the first and may be you have a boy kicking around in there. Keep us posted.

Mierran- How you doing? sound like MS has been awful. Not long now till you see you wee bubbas again.

MrsR- Hi hope Luke is doing okay and that things are improving. Sounds like he gave you a real fright. It so worring when they not well.

Well I need to run. Know I haven't caught up with everyone. My life is just hectic at mo. Wee Frank is doing much better and fingers crossed he continues that way.

Hope everyone esle is well will try to do a bigger post soon.

Love Sadie


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !

How are we all doing ? Many apologies for my absence of late. My hours at work are long and by the time I get home at night my head and eyes are sore so I've been avoiding the laptop. However, I have had a few sneaky looks so I think I have been keeping on top of things................just.

First things first - many congratulations to Lady Noir and Whippet on your new arrivals !    Great news, looking forward to hearing more.

Mierran - can't believe that is your 12 weeks already. I'm sure if has seemed like a lifetime to you especially with your MS but hopefully things will get easier for you now. Roll on scan date eh ?!

Mrs R - How are things with Luke ? That must have given you an awful fright. Hope he is fighting fit again.

Emmypops - not long for you now. Hope you get results re the diabetes. It seems to me this pregnancy marlarky is never ending worries of some sort or other !! 

Sadie - hope you enjoy the wedding. How is Frank doing ? Life must be hectic now you are working again. I feel like that and I don't even have a wee one !

Tashia - glad to hear is all is well with you. I've been a bit of an eater too. Never really felt too sick but if I did I just reach for the nearest available edible item. I go to work weighed down like a pack hourse with my biscuits, fruit, nuts, water, sandwiches etc etc

Misha Moo - good luck with your treatment. Sending you some PMA    

AFM - I'm doing fine. I'm 15 weeks and all seems to be ok. I have been very anxious waiting on the 12 week scan which I didn't get until 13 but all was well and happy to say it is still twins. So we've now been telling people which really has been lovely. I had a wee scare last week with some bleeding and was told to go in to the hospital just to get checked over. I'm a little embarrassed to admit this but after lots of questions about me I think the Dr hit the nail on the head when she asked about my bowel movements. I've been very constipated and it seems the blood wasn't from the babies after all. TMI !! I know but hopefully it will give you a snigger.  I had another scan and they were still there. I've been to the wtin clinic this week. Very impressed with the care so far.

We're on hols this week. Off up North this weekend to Skye. Minnie is celebrating a significant birthday !!! I never thought in a million years on hogmonay that I would be celbrating my birthday with a bump. Dreams do come true.

Anyway, better go. Off to pics tonight. Hope you are all doing ok. Even if I don't post, I think of you all often and wish you well.

Minnie 

xx


----------



## misha moo

congrats ladies on the arrival of ur wee miracle's!!!  well done to u both


----------



## Mrs R

Sorry for a short post.....still got a poorly little Luke  GP sent us back to hosp on wed for a 2nd opinion but its def bronchiolitis & viral respiratory infection, poor wee mite, hopefully he's over the worst but its been such a worry

Huge congrats to both Lady N & Whippet on the arrival of your little bundles 

Lady N - wow sounds as scary an experience as my labour & delivery but they're worth it eh!! He's absolutley perfect, lovely wee profile pic  hugs to you & your boy 

whippet - cant wait for more details 

mierran - 12wks is a big milestone....woohoooo

hello to everyone else, I'll be back soon

luv Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

As you know I made a brief post to say my little girl had arrived on the 25th at 37 weeks plus 1 day and that we got home on the27th at 8pm. She had a good night at home in that she ate and cried and dozed which I was happy with. The midwife came in on the wednesday lunch time and said we were both fine and that she would see us the following day. As wedesday went on I noticedmy little one really lethargic and could only get her to take a little 5 mn feed. Needless to say because she was not eating she was not peeing either. I eventually burst into tears on my husband at 5pm saying I was worried, nothing that specific but was worried, he said he had been worried too Gp examined her and agreed she was too quiet but that her heart and temp were ok. She called our local hospital for her to be seen by a paediatrician in kids ward.
The first doc we seen was a female registrar who listened to the story looked at he baby and said "its a feeding issue". She decided to take blood keep her overnight and give her bottles and that I was to see a breast feeding advisor in the morning. I explained this was not my first child and that she was latching correctly bla bla bla but said it was def. that. She then proceeded to give her 30 mls from a bottle which she took then vomitted back when she left the room. 
Thank god she was near her shift as I was now even more upset because the reason my 2 day old was back in hospital was because I was not feeding her. Dh left at this point to come home to pack a bag for baby and I and whilst he was out a male registrar came and examined her and listened to our story - he concluded this baby was sick with prob infection. He wheeled her away to put a cannula in to give her fluids saying if she really quiet when he putting cannula in he would proceed to lumbar puncture! By the time dh got back i wasa basket case they eventually gave me her back after an hor and a half with a drip in, a tube down her nose and having had a lumbar puncture. They started er on heavy duty anti biotics that night. Anyway to cut a long story short we got home yesterday after 6 days they think she had group b strep but bloods were negative. The fact she responded so well makes them think it was caught early.
So can I now intoduce my daughter Charlotte weighing in at 5 pound 6 oz my true little fighter.

whippet xx


----------



## emmypops

Aww Whippet you poor love     what a nightmare that was - so glad that little Charlotte is feeling better now  

She must be such a dainty wee thing - hope you can now start to enjoy her  

Mrs R - Hope wee Luke is feeling better now - what a time you've had  

Minnie - Thats great news about the scans you must be so relieved    Hope you have a lovely birthday  and the weather is kind to you in Skye  

Sadie - So glad to hear that Frank is doing better - make sure yo don't overdo it though cos he needs his Mummy to be healthy too  

LadyN - Hope things are going well for you and you are enjoying being a Mummy - the first few weeks are tough but it does start to improve - honest  

AFM - Thats me 37 weeks today so officially full term - so the little tike is welcome to arrive any time he/she's ready  

Take care girls

Emmy xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Whippett - a big hello and congratulations to you on the arrival of Charlotte.  So sorry she has been not keeping well - glad it seems you got to the bottom of it all though!  Are you still feeding Charlotte yourself now after everything - if so, good on you!  I only lasted 4 weeks all in and am going to try much harder with this little one this time around!

Scan on the 17th - so 2 weeks to go - how can time go so slowly.....!

Love to you all, Tashia xxx


----------



## suzee

Whippet - What an ordeal!!   to you all.  I really wish ppl (nurses, Dr's etc) would listen to your instincts as a parent.  Really glad she's getting better!  

Tashia - Everything seems to be about waiting doesn't it!!  Waiting for tx, waiting for results, waiting for scans...  the list goes on!! lol  Right now I'm waiting for 'the first step'  

Emmy - How u doing?  You waiting too!! lol

 Suzee xx


----------



## whippet

Tash yes still breast feeding figure she needs all the antibodies to help her fight other infection whilst she gets her strength back and knew it was not a feeding issue. Not long for yo till your next scan   

Emmy not long for you now either you are officially on the homeward straight   

Thanks for all the good wishes folks it means a lot.

whippet x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Whipped - glad Charlotte improving. You must be so glad that you were an experienced Mum and that you knew something was wrong.   

Mrs R - Hope Luke improves. He's had a tough time of it. 

Tashia - how's your morning sickness doing? 

emmy - good luck when your little one arrives

Minnie - i hope you enjoy your significant birthday, and being pregnant. It sunk in yet for you?

LadyN - hope Charlie doing well. glad you're both loving being parents.

Sadie - how's wee Frank getting on? Hope he's continuing to get better. 

Hi to everyone else.      to all.

News my end - both babies doing well. In fact they've been given an official due date at 40 weeks of 2nd Nov rather than the 6th which I'd calculated it as.    Obstetrician good and nice. I'll only be with her till 24 weeks as then I'll be transferred to twins clinic. But all in all, so far so good ( tho I'm still having probs with m/s )  

Take care all. Off to bed - work been manic. 

Mierranx x


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Big congratulations to Lady N & Whippet on your bundles of joy although Whippet it sounds like you have just had a stressful time of it all, glad to hear charlotte is doing ok now!

Mierran - glad you are keeping well and babies doing fine nicely tucked up inside you.

Hello to everyone else too and hope you are all doing well.

AFM - We had our consents appointment yesterday at the satelitte clinic for the GCRM so are all ready to go as soon as my next AF starts.  Excited to finally be getting somewhere although nervous about it all at the same time.  
Just wondering though did anyone buy their drugs for treatment independantly and is it cheaper to do this than going through the GCRM?


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening Ladies,

Whippet - what a story. I was reading it on my phone at work and was finding each line harder. Goodness how you felt but thankfully all is well that ends well. Hope Charlotte is improving. Love the name. It is one of my favourites. 

Mrs R - any news ? Hope Luke is doing better.

Tashia - each wait seems like an eternity doesn't it ? We end up wishing our lives away !

Emmypops - 37 weeks eh ? Doesn't time fly in ? Are you managing to get plenty of rest before the new arrival ?

Mierrn - so glad to hear the scan went well. Its such a relief isn't it. I'm due 19/10 so you are not far behind me. How is your bump coming along. I'm just about fastening my work trousers which were probably a bit loose but I don't think I'll get much more than a week or 2 out of them now. Feel  like a tink as I have so little that fits and my maternity jeans are a bit big......  

Younglou - good to hear you are on the road. Re the drugs, although I didn't shop around I think the GCRM will be pretty well priced. I still get Clexane from them as my health board won't prescribe it for pregnancy support and they have said it is cheaper to get it from them than to go direct. So it sounds like they get good rates.

Hi to Sadie and Misha Moo - how are you doing ?

We had a lovely time on Skye at the weekend. The sun shone on my birthday and I felt truly blessed. I never imagined I could feel so content. DH was lovely and we went to the Three Chimneys for dinner. It was fab. I also had a close encounter with Rod Stewart (well I saw his car!) in Plockton. Wouldn't that have been a good story - seranded by Mr S on your birthday !!

Anyway, better get on. Busy day tomorrow.

M
xx


----------



## wishing...

arggggggggggggh, i just wrote you all a lovely, personal post and the bl**dy computer wiped it!!!!!  or rather, i wiped it by hitting a stupid key.  but still, i'm mad at the computer!


anyway, the short short short version...


hi girls,


do you even remember me now?!


ethan is one!!! don't know how the time has passed so quickly but we've had a whole 12 months with our wee star and looking forward to many more years like it...  he has been more than worth the wait girls so never give up on your dreams...


i had great intentions the last time i posted.  i was going to check in regularly, keep in touch with what you're all up to and even write the odd post.  that was 3 months ago and i've had to spend the last few days just reading what's been happening this year.  a lot has been happening!  where to start...


congratulations to all the new mummies!!!!!             you must all be over the moon with your wonderful new bundles.  still pinching yourselves?


and congratulations to all the new bfps!!        i still have my positive pee sticks!  they're meant to fade within a few days but ours are still there nearly 2 years on.  not displayed on the wall or anything like that, they're safely tucked away in the "ethan" box of special things to keep, along with my theatre name bracelet from the gcrm!


    to all those who are approaching the forty week mark, i hope you're managing to get some rest in these last few days.  if anyone's asking you what they can do to help once the wee one's here, just tell them to bring you food.  lots and lots of food.  without all the aunties bringing home-made quiche i don't think i would've got the chance to eat until ethan was at least 8 weeks old.


i'll make a wish for all those going through tx or about to start.  stay positive, that's the one thing that truly kept me going through our fet.  unlike our first cycle, the second time there was no doubt in my mind that it was going to work.  don't let the bad thoughts in!         




so, apologies for the lack of personals.  the computer ate them.


i've missed you guys!


wishing x


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies


Sorry I've not been on for a while, just been really busy!   


Congratulations on all the new arrivals!    I hope you're all loving being mums!


I'm doing alright, thanks for the PMs wondering how I was getting on! I'm fine, started injecting myself on thursday, feeling full already though, I'm at work in leggings today, very glam! Should be in next week at some point. Not sure when I'm going to finish up from work yet, will try and work this week if I can!   


I'll try and post again when I'm at home, and do lots of personals     


Love to all


Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

aaaaarrrrhhhg!

just done the same as u wishing and lost a huge post!!!! dont have time to type it out again but just hope everyone is doing well especially the new wee bubs luke and charlotte.

meirran, glad things are moving along well for u, still so chuffed for you. young lou good luck for the start of ur tx. sarah lol about the leggings, but i know what u mean i hate the bloted feeling anyway wishing u lots of luck this time round honey.

sorry to everyone else i havent mentioned

i am just waiting for AF to show up so i can call hospital and get tx started, but can u beleive it she is late!! typical eh? anyway off for a wee hol with DH on thur for his 30th so its a nice time to catch a wee hol before all the tx madness starts again

take care eveyone X


----------



## wishing...

sarah, how are you feeling, bursting out of those leggings yet?  do you know when you're ec will be?


misha moo, have a great holiday, hope the witch arrives soon so you can get started...


wishing x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Mrs R - how's Luke doing?

Misha - hope things get going for you soon, and that you enjoy your break away. 

likesabath - here's to a good response to those stims. 

younglou - I looked into it with drugs and I found it cheaper to buy through GCRM than independently . Hope AF arrives soon so you can get started too

Minnie - I'm at the 'has she had a big meal or is she pregnant' stage. My trousers are all still really baggy as I lost a stone with m/s. however, as my appetite has kicked in I think it may be a struggle trying not to pile it back on again.    I definitely get a bit woozy if I dont eat for a couple of hours. A friend said to me the other day that I'd lost weight everywhere but my stomach. I know she didnt mean it the way it sounded, but it made me feel ' so I generally looked 15 weeks pregnant with twins '   

Wishing - cant believe it's a year already since Ethan was born. Glad to hear you say it was all worth it. 

Sadie - how's work and wee Frank getting on?

Hope our new Mums are doing well, and their babies are thriving

Hope everyone else is doing well, and here's hoping we get a run of BFP's 

x x


----------



## Mrs R

sorry I've not been around  
heads a bit all over the place.....my aunt died suddenly last wed morn   was only 56   Everyone is in pieces and devastated. Its all So so sad  
Luke's still not 100% but is a lot better than he was, still a bit congested though. He really has developed a bad temper at times   dont now where he gets it from, amazing how quickly they become wee monkey's!
He's seeing a consultant next week about his neck, although there is improvement better he's thoroughly checked out by someone in that specialist field.
My dad is doing ok on his new tablets, his next check up is 31st May so fingers crossed these drugs are keeping everything at bay as chemo is next option   

sarah - good luck for this TX mrs!!! was wondering how you were doing. Keep us posted on how things are progressing, sending loads of PMA your way  

mierran - glad things are going well for you & the babies....time is passing by nicely, you'll have your two arms full before you know it  

misha - any sign of the missing AF yet? hope if she's coming she hurries up for you

wishing - wow no way is Ethan 1yr old already!!!!! that was fast!!!!!! nice to hear from you again.

minnie - you keeping ok? you're doing well to have avoided maternity trousers so far!!! I found leggings to be a god send!!! 

emmy - no signs of anything happening as yet mrs wont be long now

whippet - what a fright you must have got, the poor wee soul, how is she doing now? hope she is alot better  

ciao for now folks
Mrs R xx


----------



## whippet

Mrs R poor you so sorry to hear about your aunt. Glad Luke getting there and I agree its good to get him checked out. Hope your dad continues to do well on his new tablets. Chatlotte doing fine now thanks.

Younglou we only used GCRM on our first cycle for drugs we saved hundreds on cycle 2 and 3 bu using a cheminst in Manchester and he was really lovely to deal with too, feel free to PM me if you want any details.

Mierran just enjoy the pregnant experience the weight can be sorted way way later   

whippet x


----------



## little miss sunshine

Let me start off by congratulating LadyN on the arrival of Charlie   and Whippet on the arrival of Charlotte   

Better late than never eh?!!!!

Tashia        Thanks for the pm.... will get on to my treatment in a bit.... only a couple of days until your scan now   

Suzipooh      Almost at the end of the 2ww.....        

Likesabath    Hey cycle buddy   ........ how you doing?


AFM blood and scan today and it's all go for ec on Monday..... 

love 'n' hugs to everyone
from
Jennifer xxx


----------



## mrsmac

Hi GGs,

It's been ages. PC still in attic and don't get on it often but hopefully getting a laptop soon   

We had a precious wee girl on March 19th. Her name is Daisy. Will never be able to put into words how much we love her. Truly blessed. Dreams do come true.

Hope everyone is well. Need to read back. Lots of new babies and bfps. Looks like a lucky site.

Mierran - was so delighted to read your news. Huge congrats. Enjoy every minute and live the dream   


mrsmac
x


----------



## whippet

mrsmac huge congrats honey and I love the name Daisy enjoy her honey.

whippet x


----------



## mierran

mrsmac - Congratulations. so glad Daisy made a safe arrival into the world, and you are all doing well. Big hugs. 

Hi to everyone else. Hope you're all having a good weekend. 

X X


----------



## emmypops

Mrs Mac - So nice to hear from you at last - congrats on your wee bundle and what a lovely name   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi all

I can't believe it! I just typed out a huge message and lost it! ahhhhhhhhhhh   

How is everyone?

Mrs R - sorry to hear about your aunt, I hope you're ok, you're having such a tough time lately   

Jennifer - good luck for tomorrow, I'm thinking of you and hoping you get lots of eggs!     

Mierran - hows you? getting lots fo rest I hope!   

Lady N, Whippet - hope your little bundles are doing well   

Emmy - you still waiting? Not too much longer now     

AFM - I'm going in for EC on Tuesday which just so happens to be my birthday! I can't believe it! Of all the days it could fall on....oh well...I'm taking it as a sign, fingers crossed a good one!    
Its all going well so far anyway so here's hoping for a smooth collection and then transfer, will keep you all updated on how I get on

I hope everyones ok, not been much action on here lately! 

Love and light    

Sarah xxxx


----------



## emmypops

Likesabath - Best of luck for Tuesday and   as well   

I am going in to see the consultant on Tuesday and supposed to be getting a sweep to try and kick start things - hopefully junior will appear sometime this week   


Mrs R - So sorry to hear about your aunt - you are having quite a time of it   

Little Miss Sunshine - Good luck for EC tomoro hope u get loads of lovely eggies   

Off to bed now - DD has her nursery sports day tomorrow in the park so   for good weather - not sure I am in good condition to win the mummies race tho'    

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## wishing...

hi girls...


mrs r, so sorry to hear about your aunt.  hope you're doing okay.   


jennifer, hope your ec went excellently yesterday!!   


mrs mac, congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby daughter, daisy!!!   


sarah, hope your ec goes brilliantly today and you have the best of birthdays!!   


emmy - good luck for your sweep today!   




wishing x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Well we had our scan yesterday - dated a few days later on than tx said - so due date now 30.11 instead of 2.12 - but it was the same with Oliver - so not concerned... Baby was hiccuping and dancing about - profile was beautiful and just love this wee one already - amazing the surge of emotions that ran through us! Reality is hitting home now that we have a little one on the way again - gosh we are soooo blessed!

Emmypops - how did the sweep go - maybe you are already in as a result  

Sarah - how did EC go - I hope you had a really high quality crop (quantity is all well & good but really you want good quality too) - am feeling v positive for you honey!    Jennifer - how did you get on - keep us posted as we are all thinking about you both and keeping our fingers & toes crossed for you!!!!   

Mrs Mac - congrats on the arrival of Daisy!

Whippet - how are you and the family keeping - all getting into a routine yet?

Mierran - how is pregnancy going? I have put on 10 pounds so far - and only 12 weeks! Now a size 14 versus 10 previously - loving the excuse to eat & not feel that bad! hee hee!

Wishing - how are you keeping? Amazing how a year flies? I was awful at keeping up after Ollie arrived - and guiltily came back with tail between my legs when we started our tx a few month back... Amazing how much time the little ones eat up - we sometimes wonder what we did with our time before Ollie arrived (sat and dreamed of being parents most of the time I guess!)...

Sadie - how is Frank doing? Work still manic?

Lastly but not least - Mrs R - gosh you are really having a bad time of things at the mo.... I really hope things get easier for you... Big hugs to you, DH & wee Luke - am sure things will get easier now...    

Anyway, love to you all, Tash xxxx


----------



## likesabath

Hi ladies

I'm ok.....went in yesterday for my EC, woke up to be told we'd got 6...I was bitterly disappointed cos previously we've had 13 and 17 on the same regime, they said I had loads of follicles but most of them were empty. I was incredibly sore and feeling very unwell so they kept me till 1.30 when I was feeling better, but when I got home I was in complete agony so called up and went back by which time the worst of the pain had subsided so they sent me home again. But while we were there they said we actually had 7 eggs (so someone can't count!) I've phoned this morning and of the 7, 6 have fertilised so feeling much more positive - before we've only had about a 50% fertilisation rate so its going well so far! Hurts like hell to pee though, they reckon its cos the probe was in for so long.    

I'm still incredibly sore but much better than yesterday. So back tomorrow for transfer! Needless to say my birthday wasn't all that great!    annnnnnndddddd....I'm a complete nightmare....I was chatting up the anasthetist while I was sedated, I can remember it very clearly. I'm so embarrassed!     

Suzipooh - I just read your post, I'm so sorry for you hun, its so harsh - and to be completely honest I know the nursing staff at GRI are brilliant but I don't have much faith in the medical staff. We have had problems with them too. The first problem was that when we were originally referred the letter they sent out to us said we had 3 cycles but then they said it was a clerical error and we only got 2. We went mental and after arguing with the nursing staff we eventually wrote to Dr Lyall/Dr Yates and pointed out this error was theirs not ours and if they didn't honour it we would go to the PCT and the press, needless to say they wrote back very quickly saying that if cycle 2 didn't result in pregnancy then we would get a third. So this is us on our third go!   
Also they pressured us into a SET last time, which I didn't agree to, and when we got to transfer day they had frozen our other embryos so we could only get 1 put back, I went mental by that too, however I had OHSS and was too unwell for transfer so they froze our 1 embryo too, when we had our FET later in the year only 1 survived the thaw so I completely blame them.    
Part of me thinks I'm going through the motions with them so I can go off to the GCRM once it fails, but today I feel a little bit more positive and hopeful. I think the success rates say a lot! 28% at GRI compared to 41% at GCRM.
Let us know how you get on though, I'm sure they'll honour another go.

Jennifer - how did you get on?     

Mrs R - feeling any better? Life treating you any fairer right now?   

Tashia - thanks for remembering, I hope you're well, I bet it was so exciting to see the baby on the screen!   

Emmy - any sign of the baby yet?   

Hi to everyone else,     

Love and light 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Julietta

Hello there ladies, sorry been a wee while, just been ever so so busy! Am always having a read thou x

Firstly a big    to suzipooh, life isn't fair sometimes, try and be strong and keep going hun, miracles can happen x

Likesabath, you too mrs, keep positive, things are good girl!!! Good luck and vibes for tomorrow!      

Tash, a big hello hun, so glad and happy for you, 12 weeks already!!!!! I can't believe it still. We must meet and I want to bump inspect soon! 

Sadie, hows the wee man and life treating you hun? Our wee man has been getting one bug after the next too, second bout of croup and steriods last week!!! We are putting him in isolation a week before our big hol to portugal in 2 weeks as fed up of him catching stuff!!! Even going to avoid my cousins wee girls party as they all have just had chickenpox and although I want Innes to get it young not before our hol!!! I am nuts ehh! 

Meirran, a big hello and so happy you have two wee babes in there, truely amazing, hope you are keeping well?

Mrs R, so sorry about you sad news   hope Luke is keeping better x

My wee boy Innes is growing big, strong and cheeky and so so funny. Had thought my wallet had been pinched last week and a few other things and after canceling all my bank cards and visas, last nite he wanted to 'play in the front garden mummy... peeeeeeeeease... he says like an angel, welll my wallet, and other lost items were lying on the front lawn!!!! He chucked them out the bedroom window last week!!!!!!! At least the house got a good tidy!!!!

Must dash and get next patient, life is a manic whirlwind but great. 

Baby dust and wishes to all

Jules


----------



## younglou

Hello everyone

Not been on for a bit but just wanted to say thats me started my first ever treatment.   I had my baseline scan, blood taken and shown how to do my injections yesterday at the Edinburgh clinic to save me travelling to GCRM.  I'm taking menopur and metformin now, starting the cetrotide tomorrow.  I have managed to do the injections myself which I am pleased about as thought this would be easier in case DH ever had to go away and besides it works best for the times I have to take them and both our working shifts.

Hope my body responds ok to the drugs, not looking forward to any side effects but have been drinking lots more water than usual and have been trying to eat as healithly as possible too.  Back next week for another scan so will see how well the drugs are doing then!

Likesabath - hope your transfer went well and sending you lots of good vibes.

Hope all the new mummies are doing well and hello to everyone else too!


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

Hows it going?   

Thats me back home with 2 embys on board! I'm officially PUPO and very happy!   

Of our 6 fertilised we had 2 grade 9 out of 10! We were both over the moon with that as previously a 7 is the best we've had so it was a huge boost. They've also put me on Clexane injections daily and aspirin too, so I'm feeling more positive than before! I'm signed off work for 2 weeks till we find out so I intend to rest! OTD is June 2nd....not too long really considering last time was 17 days after transfer!    

Hows everyone else doing? 

Jennifer how did it go for you? Are you sat nestling your embys too?    

younglou - thanks for your kind words, good luck with your treatment   

Julietta - I couldn't help but laugh at your post! Innes is certainly a typical boy! You have to laugh, its what being a growing boy is all about!   

New Member - hope you're ok honey - will pm you xx

Sadie - how are you? Not heard from you for a while! Frank keeping you busy?   

Emmy - you're awful quiet, I'm taking your silence as you having a bubba in your arms!   

Speak soon - going to get on the 2WW boards now - eeeekkkkkk its been a while since I was there!   

Loads of love and light    

Sarah xxxxxx


----------



## emmypops

Just a quickie - no baby yet - got a sweep on Tuesday but nothing happening - will go in next Tues night to get induced on Wed if still nothing happening so only got a week max to wait - very exciting   

Likesabath - Thats great news - you are officially PUPO - keeping everything crossed for you   

Younglou - Best of luck with tx   

Sorry must dash - DD just out of bath

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

hey everyone

i am just back from a fab hol with DH and i have a face full of freckles! Anyway good luck emmypops, wont be long now! u must be mega excited. Sarah congrats on being PUPO!! keeping everything crossed for u both    u get the result u deserve. younglou good luck for ur tx. suzipoo thats so unfair what happened, did they give u the chance to except or decline the "experimental" treatment? i would deff kick up a fuss, explain to them that each chance is very precious without it being used on something that they don't even know is a viable treatment that will give at least some results. i had a prob with my first TX they messed up the drug dose, so i booked a clinical review and went in with all my numbers and facts written down and was very firm and told them how there error had reduced our chances, i made it clear that i was not backing down and would stand my ground and by the end of the appointment they would still not admit they had made a mistake by offered me another treatment! so don't give up girl, contact the hospital first for a review appointment and make Ur feeling known to them. let me know how u get on. 

News this end AF showed up just in time for my HOL!!! typical anyway no availability at gri this month and i prob wont get booked in next month either because of the shutdown, so thats the TX plans on the back burner for 2 months, so i was a wee bit disappointed with that but hey ho that TX for ya!

will do a proper catch up later when  i get a chance to read back, hi to everyone else!


----------



## younglou

Hey girls

Thanks for your wishes for my treatment.  Quick question though, hope much time off have you all taken for EC and ET or is it just a personal decision?  
My manager at work as been really good so far and I have already warned him I will need some time off for these too but we are really short staffed just now and there are already people off on holiday the next few weeks so not sure how much time I will be able to get off.  I work with kids (not easy during this whole TTC) so we have to have a minimum amount of staff on!
Saying that though I know how important this TX is so what would you all recommend as a minium time off?

Thanks


----------



## likesabath

just a quickie post on my phone, i have worked through all my previous treatments and had no success so this time i decided to be off and relax. I went and spoke to my gp who said she'd support me whatever my decision, my line says 'ongoing out patient treatment' so very discreet and i'm off from ec to a few days after my outcome. And i'm loving it! Its entirely up to you but i feel much better and more relaxed than i ever have so for me defo worth it. You have to give yourself every chance and no opportunity to blame yourself if it doesn't work 

Hope this helps, sending lots of love and babydust

Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

hi youngloo

Its a hard one to answers because  i think everyone feels different during tx.  Personally for all my tx so far i have finished up work the day before ec and not went back till after OTD because i felt that was the right thing for me. I have a job were i am on my feet all day dealing with the public. I just would not have been able to concentrate on my job and wondering what was going on inside my tummy at the same time. Also i have been bloated and uncomfortable after tx so physically i didnt feel up to working for a few days after and there was no point in being off then in then off again for ODT.

As far as ur work being short staffed, then i am sorry to say then thats an issue for them. Any good manager to be able to sort it out, its not ur problem to worry about when ur going through such traumatic tx, u have to do whats right for u, ur place of work will still be there for a long time to come. 

As Sharah has pointed out i am sure u doc will be happy to sign u off. That said i now other ladies on the thread who could think of nothing worse that being of work for 2 wks and would rather be at work, do whats right for u honey.

Sharah- hope ur wee embies are doing well X

XX


----------



## Mrs R

hey everyone

finally getting a chance to pop back on  
Things have quietened down & I'm sooooo hoping we've had our share of bad luck & rotten things for the time being  
Luke's doing good & makes me laugh, when things are bad I just need to look at him and realise just how lucky we are  
Thats him now 4mths & is over 15lbs in weight, next thing to tackle shortly will be weaning....eeek!!!!!   His neck prob is still ongoing persevering with the physio,osteopath & he's been refferred to hosp as well to see specialist so hopefully with all the combined help it'll eventually improve!!!!

Ive been enjoying all this lovely weather, wish it would last!

emmy - good luck & cant wait to hear all about your new arrival

sarah - so sorry Ive not been around for support during your TX but sounds like you've done great so far!!!   Loving your positive attitude as well, roll on 2nd June, here's to fabby news!!    

younglou - good luck & take off as much time as you need. Last thing you need is to be stressed and rushing about too much. You & TX have to be no.1 priority

misha - were you away somewhere nice, picked brill time with the amazing weather

jules - Innes sounds like a right wee character, I have all those antics to look forward to then!! Cant Wait!!!!  

tash - you cant beat that feeling when you have a scan & see the little one!!! It'll be end of the year before you know it & then you'll have your new wee bundle!  

mrsmac - congrats on the arrival of Daisy, how you getting on? enjoying being a mummy?

little miss - how did you get on?  

whippet - how you all getting on? its hard to find 2mins to get on here isnt it, lol

try & get back on soon

Mrs R xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

I just wondered if any of you were on this morning, I'm feeling my confidence waning and feeling a bit down in the dumps.    I went out for lunch with my friends yesterday and by the time I got home I was soooo exhausted I couldn't sleep and was very emotional - convinced it hasn't worked again.   

I've only just got up and still feeling a bit down in the dumps, so I need cheering up!   

Not only that - there was an incident involving the dog and a bird and my living room carpet which hasn't helped either    

Did any of you have a jump in your moods about a week into the 2ww? I went onto the 2ww board, but its not for me, they're all posting at least once an hour and I can't keep up. Plus some of the subject matter was a bit weird!   

DH is going away this weekend so I'm a bit down about being on my own too   

Hows everyone doing today?

Mrs R - so lovely to see you back, I'm glad Luke ok and things are settling down a bit for you,   

Younglou - how are you doing? Did you make a decision about work?   

Emmy - did you get induced in the end? You're probably still in hospital as I write this but just so you know you're being thought about and good wishes being sent!   

Tashia - hows things?

I hope everyone else is doing ok,

Loads of love

Sarah xx


----------



## Boo Boo

Hi ladies

Just to let you know that Emmypops has had her baby! A beautiful little girl, Isla, born  on Tuesday morning at 5am weighing 8 pounds 2 oz. Both mum and daughter doing  well. Huge congrats to you dh and I'm sure a very proud big sister! X x

Boo x


----------



## younglou

Hello all, how we all doing,

likesabath - sorry to hear you are feeling down, the 2WW can't be easy but I'm really keeping everything crossed for you. 

I had a scan yesterday and have another one tomorrow, had around 16follies but not quite right size yet.  EC should be beginning of next week though so have told my work I will need all of that week off.


----------



## mierran

likesabath - dont worry about your mood being up and down - the 2ww is hell. The thing to do is try and be positive and take it one day at a time. 

emmy - congratulations. That is wonderful news.  I hope Isla and you are both doing well.

hope everyone else is doing well. 

x x


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Sarha- sorry honey ur feeling a bit up and down, i am dreading being on the 2ww again. It puts u through every emotion possible and i know what u mean about some of the 2ww threads, i couldnt really get into it last time and ended up still just posting on here. Anyway keep ur chin up and remember we are all hear for u   

Younglou- glad to hear ur taking a wee bit time of work, and folical wise its sounding so far so good, i will   u get lots more!

CONGRATS EMMYPOPS!!!! WELL DONE HONEY          

Mrs R- no need to apoligise for not getting time to post u must be up to ur eyes in it, hope wee luke is doing better

hope eveyone else is doing well

misha XX


----------



## little miss sunshine

Hello......

Emmypops BIG congratulations on the birth of your daughter  ................. I love the name Isla

MrsMac BIG congratulations on the birth of your daughter  .............. loving the name Daisy too

Sarah Sorry to hear you're a bit down but stay positive     ........ BIG  

AFM 

Got 25 eggs at EC so no ET for me this time but have 10 frosties on ice............. was a little bit disappointed at no ET but actually it would have not been good timing as I got SACKED on the afternoon I should have been having it!! That's why I haven't been on as I'm still in complete shock and really upset..... reason for the dismissal absenteeism.... main reason for the absenteeism MY TREATMENT..... 

Anyway that's my news...........

love and hugs to all x x x x x x x x x


----------



## suzee

Emmypops - Huge congrats you must be on     

MrsMac - Huge congrats you also must be on     

Have you noticed the amount of girls being born on here, little Luke and Frank'll have their pick!! lol

Little Miss Sunshine - Sorry to hear no ET but well done on 10 frosties!!  Thats awful about your job though, can you take it further, explain re tx etc?    and stay   

Well we all doing well, the girls are now walking so thats them officially toddlers, what happened to my wee babies    lol  actually its quite funny seeing them walking about as there still kinda wee.  A is now 22 lbs and J is 19lbs both are doing really well and have totally different personalities!!  A is quite 'chilled' for want of a better word and doesn't let much phase her but J is a wee drama queen and has quite a temper!!

Anyway hope you all well lots of    to those on 2ww and    to you all.

Suzee xx


----------



## misha moo

just back from the docs and they think i have glandular fever, i have big lumps all over the back of my head and neck with a sore head and  throat! have to go back for blood tests next wk

i am away to get my jammies on


----------



## younglou

Hello all, 

Well my scan went well today, booked in for EC on tuesday - eeek!

Little Miss sunshine - sorry to hear about your job, that really doesn't seem right - hope you get something sorted out with them!

misha moo - hope you are taking it easy, glandular fever can really take it out of you.  

Hello to everyone else too.


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

How are you all?

LMS - I cannot believe you've been sacked!    Thats disgraceful!    Did they know the reason for your absences? I don't think they can get away with that really, have they gone down the normal disciplinary routes? You'd have a good case, I'd go see a solicitor if I were you, if you DO have a case then there's a good chance that it would fund 1 if not 2 treatments - so its worth looking at!   
I'm so sorry you never got your ET, that happened to me last time and I sat in theatre crying my eyes out, then they admitted me and that made it worse! At least when you come to have your transfer you'll be feeling fit and healthy - not like me who could still barely walk at 2 days post EC!   

Younglou - exciting stuff - lets hope you have lots of lovely eggs! fingers crossed for you!    

Mierran - thanks for the kind words - I was needing them x   

Misha moo - you poor thing, get into bed and let DH do all the running around. You have to do nothing! I hope you feel better soon x   


AFM - still feeling a bit down in the dumps, feel very weepy, sore (.)(.) and feel sick all the time. Don't know whether thats good or bad though. DH has gone to London with his mates for the long weekend so I'm stuck here by myself thinking about what ifs....   
I know its miles too early to be testing but I'm feeling more drawn towards them as the days go by and DH isn't here to keep them away!   
I went and got my nails done today to try and lift my mood but that didn't really work either. Think I'll go to Braehead in the morning and buy something ridiculously expensive!   

Anyone got plans for this weekend? I'm going to see Sex and the City 2 tomorrow afternoon with my best pal, see if that has the desired effect!   

I'm taking myself off to bed before I depress you lot too   

Loads of love     

Sarah xxx


----------



## misha moo

hi everyone

Sarah- i am really feeling it for u honey   I can remember the down in the dumps feeling all to well   and its tempting to get the pee sticks out cause u think then at least one way or another u will know and then u will feel better but DONT DO IT  . After last tx i swore i would never do it again, i did it 4 days before OTD and obviously it was negitive, i cried my eyes out, then dryed them and went into the whole it aint over till the fat lady sings mode, then cried again and i went on like that for 4 days i just made it wose for my self and by the time i got to OTD i was frazzled. So come on girl dont do it, i know it feels like u still have a marathon to run, but u are almost there   it wont be long till DH comes back, sending u lots of                          

Young lou- lots of                  for u to honey for tue! keep us posted on how ur doing,    u get lots of lovely wee eggies

suzee- it must be madness in ur house with 2 wee ones, but i bet its so worth it. i love it when they are at that walking stage but still wearing nappys, very cute!

LMS- i cant beleive whats happened to u and i deff echo what the others have said. Its awful esp in this day and age, make sue u follow it up.     Anywa that was a bumber amount of eggs, 10 on ice? well done. Wont be long i am sure till u get the ok for ET  

Well in am in bed at the mo on the laptop, deff was not fit for work today funny how u feel guilty though, but i just feel wiped out. Was full of plans, after coming back from hol and getting knocked back from tx last month, that i would use the time to get healthy and fit for next tx and knock off sum hol weight as i have put on 10 pounds. But apparently this glandular fever thing can knock the stuffing out of u for ages   and its not ideal to be exersising for a while after it! I never go to the doc and i have been twiced in  the last 4 wks and have got 6 percriptions to take, i feel that since tx everyting has went wrong with me i have taken stomach acid probs and acne and my bad periods have gotten so much worse that my AF back pain has been effecting my right leg and i have been having groin pain during AF and its causing a limp!  and now this GF! the doc will be fed up looking at me   i was just ready to get fit for next tx, oh well i will just have to shut my face and get on with it and hope i gt on my feet soon. sorry for moaning.

in fact has anyone noticed there hair was finer since tx? 
Love MISHA XX


----------



## Shiza

Hi folks I am new on here and have had my first ET (2) last sat.  This time waiting is a nightmare and I feel my emotions are up and down as one minute I think it could have worked and then next I feel really down.  Is this common?  Thanks for your help.

Shiza


----------



## misha moo

hi shiza and welcome 

Its totally normal to feel like that, i don't think there is one person i know who has went through it who has said they were fine. I think we have all went from feeling it has worked on minute to pulling our hair out the next, in fact if u read back some old posts u will see what i mean. Its a total rollercoaster!

This is a great place to come though for a bit of support and to talk to others who will know exactly how Ur feeling. what hospital are u at?


----------



## Cars

Hi All,


Best of luck to all of you waiting or are in the middle of tx        

Well as some of you may know I moved onto adoption after our last treatment in December and just thought I would give you a wee update. Did our six week prep course and finished that in March, then got allocated a social worker and started our homestudy in April. Our social worker is amazing! Its going really well and she thinks we will sail through. We have said that we want a baby(up to 18 months) and she thinks that this should be fine, seemingly they have had a lot of babies coming through for adoption over the last 6 months, hope it stays that way! Hoping to be done and ready to go to the adoption panel by September so its went a lot easier than we thought it would be. Will let you all know how we get on, I'll probably start and adoption diary around August so will keep you updated.

Love to you all xx


----------



## Julietta

Hiya girls, a very quick post to say Sarah and Misha much luck and love! Oh my god girls I will NEVER forget these days! So so hard! Totally empathise and am being strong for you girlies!!!!!!! I will pray tonite positive thoughts! It will work! Be strong x Keep the faith x when the current is strong the tide will turn !!!!!  Thinking bout you lots tonite x and cars too x fab re adoption x good luck hun x big hugs to all others x must dash x 

Jules x


----------



## likesabath

Morning ladies

How are we all today? I'm ok, feeling better too!    I've decided that if weds doesn't go our way then we're going on a bloody good holiday instead, regardless of the fact that we can't afford it! I've priced up Vegas and if its negative then we're going! So I'm feeling much perkier!  

Shiza - Welcome! I feel your pain, the 2ww is the pits! I only have to wait till Weds for my OTD but its dragging in now and I've been feeling a bit fed up this week! I hope you're doing ok, where are you being treated at? I'm a GRI girl        

Misha - thanks for the stern talking to!     I needed it - and won't be going anywhere near the pee sticks - I promise! My friend whos a psycologist rang me yesterday to check how I was doing and I told her I was tempted and she went mental at me!    She pointed out that if its positive then thats something I should share with DH who's away for the weekend and if its negative I'll upset myself for something which is really to early to test! So I won't be going near them!
How are you feeling?    Don't worry about work, they'll survive without you, but yeah I heard that GF takes it out of you for ages so you just have to rest up and get back to full fitness, eat a good diet and as your strength improves exercise gently (but that won't be for a while!) then by the time GRI is back open you'll be first on the list for treatment!     

Julietta - thank you for your kind words, I think its the part of treatment that you always forget, the 2ww, it'll be over soon though! I just read your signature and your Innes was born on my wedding anniversary, thats so lovely! I hope he's doing well!   

Cars - its sooooo lovely to hear from you! I can't believe how quickly you've ploughed through that maze! I'm so thrilled for you that its going well, please keep posting to let us know how its going - I've been thinking about you lots! Your baby isn't far away now, that stork is on the right path!    

I was round at my friends last night and showed her my tummy, she nearly died, its black from these Clexane injections, did anyone else have them? I've been alternating sides but they are bruising like nothing I've ever seen before (and my husband is on Warfarin cos of his heart valve - so I'm well versed on blood thinners) I have 2 patches about 4 inches round of thick black/purple bruising - 1 on each side of my tummy. Painful too, haven't worn jeans now for weeks! Oh well I suppose if it works I won't complain!    

Speak soon

Love and light     

Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

Evening ladies

CARS- lovely to hear from u, i had wondered how u were getting on. Sounds like ur both doing fab at the moment and getting on great with the process. I was reading in the ' what the papers say' section of the site about Lisa Falkner, she was talking about how adopting her son has been the best thing she had ever done, u should have a wee read it was a very nice article. Good luck honey and keep us posted  

Sarah- glad to hear ur pee stick free!  it will be wed before u know it, sending u lots of   and i think thats a fab idea u have had to book a holiday, i would love to go to Vegas sounds good, but i am keeping everything crossed for u that u dont go  

shiza and younglou how are u getting on?

i am off for a cuppa tea now, i have migrated on to the couch with my blanket but i am feeling shivery. My friend came by today for a wee visit with her wee boy, she is due her baby in 3 wks but is getting a section because there were complications during the birth of her wee boy and as a result he has been left severely disabled. She is getting a bit nervous now about the section but i have tried to assure her that it will be fine and nothing compared to what she went through the last time. she has just lost her mum a few wks ago too so it will be very bitter sweet for her, But we are all looking forward to the new babys arrival and i am excited to be a aunt again soon


----------



## younglou

Hey girls

Well thats me done my trigger shot! I had a slight panic when I couldn't get the cover off the needle and was worrying about breaking the whole thing and then loosing all the solution!







Looking forward to a drug free day tomorrow then am off to my parents to stay over at theirs before going to clinic first thing.

CARS - Great to hear how you are getting on with your adoption process, this is something I would be interested in doing at some stage regardless as to how we get on with TXs.

misha moo - hope you are taking it easy!

Shiza - good luck and sending you    

Big hello to everyone else too!


----------



## likesabath

just a really quick post on my phone!

I've just been to the loo and i have a slight browny/red discharge, hardly anything but do you think it could be implantation? Its the only thing thats different from before. I'm trying not to get excited in case its my AF about to start. 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated 

Will write proper later 

Love Sarah xx


----------



## younglou

Just a wee update on me!

I had my EC this morning and they have collected 8 eggs.  I felt a bit dopey for awhile and when coming round DH said I asked for pain relief quite quickly, when they gave it to me though I kept missing my mouth!   My co-ordiantion obviously wasn't quite back to normal at that stage.
Waiting on a phone call on a update as to how many fertilise and am chilling at my parents house just now although will be heading home shortly.

Sorry for lack of personals but will try and get on again later.

 to all!


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Just a quickie to say congrats to YoungLou - 8 is great - you just need some good quality fertilised ones and you are there!!!  Yay!!!  Keep us posted!

Sarah - how are you doing honey?  Not sure about the spotting / show - everyone is different - as usual it is a waiting game and seeing what happens - it is soo difficult not to read into things!  The 2ww absolutely knocked the stuffing out of me this time around - we were blessed with a miracle and somehow I knew a few days before test day and broke the golden rule & did a test!  Hubby fell out with me big time - understandably - as he was not included and I should have waited for test day...  But somehow I just knew!  Keep us posted - not much longer now!

Cars - wow that sounds really fast for the adoption process!  I always thought it took much longer to be approved and on the waiting list - you guys must be perfect candidates that they are putting you through so fast - well done and cannot wait to see your diary in August!

Welcome Shiza - how are you managing your 2ww - when is your test date?  Keep your chin up and try to do lots of other things to keep your mind off things - as honestly you will find you can go raving mad if you dont! ;o)

Misha - how are you feeling honey - hope well soon enough to carry on with tx!

Emmypops - a long long overdue congrats - so pleased for you!  It must have felt like forever the wait!  Hope you are getting a little sleep inbetween feeds, nappies etc!

Love to everyone else I have forgotten - just a quick post as at work and lots to get done as per usual!

Tashia xxx


----------



## misha moo

hey

just read ur post Sarah, to be honest i am not sure but i guess its not long to go now. i am keeping everything crossed for u honey and saying lots of  for u that u get ur wish.     


young lou- well done, hope you some good wee eggies out of that, keep us posted on how ur doing  

will post properly tomorrow, off to bed feel rubbish at the moment

night night

MISHA X


----------



## suzee

Just popping on to send Sarah     

Suzee xx


----------



## spooq

Best of luck today Sarah


----------



## likesabath

thanks ladies, keep everything crossed for us. I'll post as soon as i know xxx


----------



## younglou

Just wanted to wish likesabath all the best for today    for good news for you and thinking lots of   .

Update on me:
The embryologist called to say that 5 have fertilised.  He will call again tomorrow and will know more then has to how well they are doing with quality etc.  He will decide then whether to do a day 3 or 5 transfer.
Keeping everything crossed.

  to all!


----------



## likesabath

hi ladies, just a quick post on my phone to tell you we got yet another BFN. 

Just wanted to say thanks for all your love and support, you've been ace. 

We'll get there one day- I just know it

Will post later

Sarah xxx


----------



## spooq

Aww Sarah, I'm so gutted for you   Words fail me    I'm so so sorry hun    I'm always here if you need to 'chat'   

Suzi


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Sarah - I am soooo sorry honey - but keep the faith - seriously the only way to stay sane in this horrible rollercoaster ride that we have all gone through / are going through.....        Big hugs to you & DH - hold onto each other through the next few weeks as it is a tough time    

Younglou - that is great news - 5/8 is a good result!  The quality must be good that they are holding off et to 3-5 days - well done again!  We did 5 day transfer on both of our BFPs - tho they say it doesn't matter whether it is a 2,3 or 5 day transfer success rate wise...  But the 5 day blastocyst did well for us anyway!

Love to everyone else, Tash xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Sarah- totally gutted for u honey  my hart sank when i read ur post and i am so sad that u and DH are today facing that feeling of trying to pick yourself up and dusting yourself back down again. I know u will bounce back through because thats what us I.F ladies do!!! None of this is unfortunately a straight road, and it has more ups and downs that a rollercoaster, but although we get knocked down, sometimes harder that we could ever imagine, we get back up and start chasing our dream again, and i know that u will too. All u have to do is take a look at ur signature and what u and DH have came through to know ur made of tough stuff.

We are all thinking of u both today, take comfort in each other and be good to yourselves over the next few weeks, if u wanna talk P.M me anytime at all.                                       

MISHA


----------



## misha moo

Just wanted to say well done to young lou its sounding good


----------



## likesabath

Hi Ladies

Thanks sooooo much for the lovely messages, I'm actually feeling fine, and although I'm sad it didn't work I'm quite philosophical about it. My poor DH is really feeling it though, he's incredibly upset, which isn't like him at all. He doesn't want to give up yet, so I support his decision but I've said only 1 more go.   

I'm going to book our amazing holiday to Vegas - which is where we went on our honeymoon 2 years ago - and have some fun and be young and remember why we're together!   

Younglou- good luck with those little embryos, it sounds very promising! I have everything crossed for you!   

Misha - I hope you're feeling better, thanks for the lovely message, I'll bear it in mind. And you're right, we are made of tough stuff and although this is as rubbish as it can be - sitting next to my DH when he had his stroke was definitely worse. At the end of the day we have each other and everything else is a bonus.   

Tashia - Thank you for your kind words - we'll get there eventually   

spooh - thank you for thinking of us, your message was lovely   

Newmember - I know you're lurking but not posting! Thank you for your PM, its so lovely to hear from you x    

I'm going away this weekend, thank goodness, to take my mind off things, but I'll probably still check up on my phone while I'm away. Thank you all for your love and support - I couldn't have done it without you   

all my love and    


Sarah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

HEY WHERE IS EVERYONE??

OUT ENJOYING THE SUNSHINE I GUESS! I AM ON THE MEND AND GOING BACK TO WORK TOMORROW GOING TO GET BACK TO THE GYM NEXT WK. 

SARAH-  HOW U DOING CHICK? GLAD U HAVE UR FAB HOL TO LOOK FORWARD TO, U DESERVE IT, WHEN ARE U THINKING OF GOING?

YOUNGLOU- HOW ARE U HONEY?

CARS- I AM GOING TO PM U. AFTER READING UR POST THE OTHER DAY AND HEARING HOW WELL U ARE GETTING ON  IT SERIOUSLY GOT ME THINKING ABOUT HEADING DOWN THE SAME PATH. ME AND DH SPOKE ABOUT IT BEING A POSSIBILITY IF WE ARE NOT SUCESSFULL WITH TX, ITS SOMETHING I HAD IN MY HEAD THAT I WOULD CONSIDER BUT I WAS UNSURE HOW DH FELT, HOWEVER AFTER READING UR POST WE GOT TALKING AND WE ARE BOTH DEFF ON THE SAME PAGE AND HAVE AGREED THAT IT WILL BE OUR NEXT STEP IF TX IS UNSCUSESSFUL. IN A STRANGE WAY SINCE WE HAVE BOTH SAID WE WOULD, I FEEL LIKE I AM IN CONTROL OF MY LIFE AGAIN. I FEEL HAPPY BECAUSE THAT FEAR OF BEING ANOTHER 5 OR 10 YEARS DOWN THE LINE STILL WITH NO CHILDREN IN OUR LIVES HAS LEFT ME, AND NOW I.F  NO LONGER HAS A HOLD ON ME, BEACUSE I KNOW NOW THAT I WILL BE A MUM ONE DAY. THANK U CARS FOR BEING AN INSPRIATION!!

HOPE EVERYONE ELSE IS OK MRS R, SAIDE, SUZZIE, LILITH I KNOW I HAVE MISSED LOTS OF NAMES OUT BUT BIG FF HUG TO U ALL xx MISHA


----------



## younglou

Well girls that is me PUPO!









Got a call this morning to say that of our 5 embies 3 were still good, they checked whether I was wanting SET or DET and as I was keen for a DET they said to come in today!

So we rushed over to the clinic (over an hour away for me) and I am now PUPO with 1 8cell - top quality and 1 7cell - top quality! There is still 1 7cell good quality and 1 4cell embie that they are going to leave until sun and if they get to blasto and are suitable then they will freeze them.

It has been quite an emotional week and am feeling really tired now.

Just hoping these embies snuggles in nicely!


----------



## misha moo

younglou-   hope it all goes well for u and those wee embies,   it will be a fast 2ww for u   

sarah-  hope ur doing ok sweetie and getting on with ur hols plan

i am just typing a message at this time of night as i went back to work today and i am exhausted, so tired in fact that i cant get to sleep.  dont think my body was ready to go back as i totally struggled today to get things done, hope i feel better again for mon as i dont want to be off work.

anyway night night ladiesX


----------



## likesabath

hi ladies, just a quick post to say i'm doing fine. Back to work tomorrow which i'm dreading. I wish i hadn't told anyone now, its going to be awful.

Younglou- congrats on being pupo, put your feet up and rest. Fingers crossed for you 

Hi to everyone, 

Loads of love, Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone, gosh the thread has gone really quiet, hope everyone is doing well and hope everyone reading feels they can pop in and say hello it would be nice to hear how ur all getting on. 

Sarah- hope work was not as bad as expected  hows DH doing?

Younlou- how are u getting on in the 2ww honey?

cars- thank you so much for  for ur pm, i will pm u back. i have been working late tonight so just a quick post but will properly catch up  

shiza, new member, lilith, mrs r, sadie, merrian and anyone else i have missed hope ur doing well XX


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Hi Ladies,

I thought I would pop in and say a quick 'hello'. Everything is going ok with me - just really fed up with this waiting game and HATE the thought of waiting at least another year before my tx starts. I have had 2 letters now from GRI saying that we have 'missed' 2 appointments, we did not have any appointments made - i have tried explaining this to them, I am waiting on them calling me back - just a bit worried it goes against us. We have went to all our app, DP has also given a sample for them to freeze etc. We were told the next time we get called to see them would be just beofre tx! Euch, hopefully get it sorted tomorrow! 

On the positive side I got a new job on Fri (promotion) woo hoo! Really excited and looking forward to the new journey ahead.


Anyway thats enough about me!!!! 

Sarah - I have been thinking about you loads - hope you are doing ok. Have you booked that holiday yet?

Misha-moo - You were posting late last night, you must be tired! Have are you keeping?

YoungLou - How are you getting on?

Sorry for the lack of personals!

NewMember 

xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi ladies,

Just a quick post, we're doing fine here. Work was awful but i suppose like ripping a plaster off-you just have to get on with it. I'm ok though, a lot more tired than i expected. It takes so much out of you doesn't it?! 

Booked my holiday today! Going to Las Vegas in october, we can't wait! Its exactly what we need, just some grown up fun enjoying each others company. It'll be great! 

Hope everyone's doing ok, missing everyones posts 

I'll write properly when i put the computer on! 

Loads of love 

Sarah xx


----------



## misha moo

hey ladies

New member- i hope u get all that stuff sorted out with the hospital, that was weird eh? do they seriously think u would just miss appointments considering how long the wait is?

sarah- woo hoo!!! the hol sounds fab i really wanna go there, i think i would renew my wedding vow's if i went, that would be cool. Its all just looks amazing, its deff on my list of where i wanna go, there and Venice!  

Younglou- hope ur hanging in there on the 2ww madness

well i am starting to feel a bit better but still got a sore throat and my head is still a bit sore but my lack of energy is murder, just feeling knacked all the time. I wanna get my fat ass back to the gym and get fit for my next tx and my 30th birthday (YIKES!!) i have a big night out planned with the girls and a meal with my family the next night and then me and DH will be going away for a wee night or 2. so i am looking forward to that  

Due my AF any day now, so just waiting to call the hospital, there was no availability last month and they have already told me that i wont get booked in for this month because of the 2 week shut down but they said they will pre book me for next month so hopefull postap jag at the end of july

nite nitex


----------



## Mrs R

sarah hunni I'm so sorry that things didnt work this time  Dont give up hope hunni   You've so done the right thing by booking Vegas!! I'm so jealous!!! I just love las vegas!!! You need something to look forward to, roll on Oct for you both   Where you staying?

Hello to everyone else

My DH was off on hols so hence the reason I've had no time to get online, we've been out & about lots. Luke doing great, thats him 4 and a half months already   He's now taking some baby rice and apple puree, well when I say taking thats sort of what he's doing in amongst spitting it back & rubbing it on his face  
He's had the ultrasounds done on his neck etc so waiting on appt with consultant for results.

Not too much else happening with me.

The other day (29th May) was 1year to the day when I found out I was preg!!! Couldnt believe that fast forward a year I was now sitting with my precious son, its truly a miracle and def a reason never to give up hope(although I remember the days only too well when I thought it'd NEVER happen!).

Emmy - congrats on baby Isla

misha - you feeling better hunni? Is it this weekend you're out & about?

youglou - good luck hunni   

cars - so nice to hear how you're doing and how things are progressing, let us know how things go over next few months

hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## Jbre

Hi Ladies, I've been a lurker on the site now for some time. Been TTC for 5yrs. Started (1st time) short protocol IVF (ICSI) at GCRM on wednesday. I've been surprisingly ok until today, now I'm a bit wobbly and feel a bit sad. Hoping it's just the hormones. I've also had bloating and pelvic discomfort on and off on my menopur/cetrotide. Is this normal? Got my appt on wednesday when they will be able to tell me how I'm responding/when egg collection will be. 

If there is any advice that you could pass onto me I would be really grateful especially as this is my first time and I don't know anyone that has been through this.

There are so many people on this post and you all seem really nice. I just wanted to say good luck in whatever stage you are at right now xxx


----------



## misha moo

hi ladies

JBre-   and welcome   so glad that u have decided to join in, i spent a wee while lurking before i started to chat, i think most of us do, i think we like to ease ourselves into it  . As far a bloating and discomfort, its something i think most ladies get, because there is just so much going on in there, your ovaries will be hard at work. As for feeling a bit emotional that's normal too, its like a rollercoaster  of emotions of being nervous, excited, anxious, hope, dispair and then the physical effects of tiredness and moodswings, it sounds like ur average ivf tx  

As u say its difficult when u don't know anyone who has been through it, and u might feel at times that people who u are very close to don't understand you, it very natural to feel this way but hopefully we can offer u a bit of support. 

Mrs R- good to hear from u, hope u enjoyed ur wee bit of time with Luke and DH, u waited a long time to be a family. My birthday is next month so thats when my big night out will be, cant wait, have my eye on a nice pair of carvella shoes so might treat myself to them for going out.  

young Lou and Sarah how are u both??  

Well AF arrived and as i though there would be no availability this month either because of the shut down, so i am per booked for next month and got date for bloods and scan. Me and DH have a wedding to go to in september and i have only now realised that EC and ET would fall around the week of the wedding!!! and i also have been told that there is something major going on at work around the start of september that i will have to be a part of!!!  To be honest i could get time of but i would really feel under pressure to get back as soon as possible, as this happened the last time i did tx and i just felt under pressure to get back to work. DH says just to go ahead with tx and forget about the wedding, but there is the work thing to consider as well and i also don't wanna go down that path of knocking everything away for tx, i have done it in the past and its not a healthy thing to do

going to talk to DH XX


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies, sorry not been on in a while. Hope everyone is doing well with babies, bumps & cycles. 
TTC #2 has begun! Crazy i know! Will keep you guys posted! xx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

*mishamoo,* *NewMember *and *Mrs R* - thanks for all your good wishes. My 2ww has been a mixture of emotions as you girls will know all too well. Work has kept me farily busy but have tried not to over do it too. My OTD is on Wednesday  ! Trying not to think about the result either way but of course can't help but have all thoughts running through my head.

*JBre *- I am on my first ICSI at the GCRM too (same protocol) and had the same bloating and discomfort, it is just your body reacting to the drugs and doing their thing so completely normal. Hope you are finding the injections ok and that your follicle scan goes well.


----------



## Jbre

Thank you for your kind replies ladies! Got my scan tomorrow just praying it all goes well and I'm responding ok.

Younglou I will be thinking of you on your OTD. It must be such a whirlwind right now. Good luck!

Lady N all the best with your next cycle I hope it all goes well for you.

Misha moo thank you for the reassurance I feel a bit better now and it's nice to know I'm normal! My DH is a best man at a wedding this weekend I have decided to stay at home. It was a difficult decision to make and fitting in ivf around social/family commitments is quite hard. Only you will know what feels right and you just have to follow your instinct. Waiting is hard but maybe you will feel able to focus more on your next cycle wiithout other stuff going on. Likewise if you change your mind and decide to start earlier I'm sure it will all work out.

I hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm sure I'll get to know you all over the coming weeks


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies....... Anybody mind if I join you all?? myself and DP are attending GCRM for ICSI after failed Vasectomy Reversal last year - DP had PESA done last week and they managed to get 8 straws YAY!!   so now we are waiting for conscents appointment in 2 weeks time - waiting seems so long, I did my waiting patiently bit last year while waiting for VR consultation, op, recovery, 3 month SA, 6 month SA - I just want to get on with things now, Im not getting any younger!!!   

Any advice gratefully received! Love and luck to all


----------



## younglou

Angel05


Just wanted to say welcome and good luck!  Your consents appointment will be here before you know it and you will soon be on your way to treatment.  Any questions just ask, the girls here are lovely!


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

I had a bit of a wobble today  phoned the hospital to cancel the tx, i know deep down it was the right thing to do, but afterwards i felt really upset. It is strange cancelling the tx, after i have waited 3 months to get booked in again this time round!! It feels like we are never going to get stared.

I have had a few wee mini wobbles over the last day or 2 and had a wee cry or 2, feeling like i have been doing great recently, have been trying to switch off from tx but i think its just got on top of me. There has yet again been a lot of baby talk at work, and a few of the girls keep asking me when we are going to visit a colleague that is on mat leave and just had her baby, they have been trying to pin me down to a date this wk, and i don't think i feel like going, i could do it if it was a brief 5 or 10 minutes, but not a whole night of baby chat at her house, i feel like i cant explain this to them though, they will just think i am a bit jealous or mad!! Plus i spent 9 months listening to this colleague moaning about what preg was doing to her body and how she couldn't get a drink or a ***!!!! AAARRRRGGGHH

Also one of my best friends had her baby yest, i am so relieved as she had such a difficult time after the birth of her last baby, i am happy for her, but after all the excitement of the baby being born, later on i just felt down in the dumps.

Sorry for the mega rant, just feeling sorry for myself and i shouldn't at least i have DH and we are both healthy

Younglou- i will be keeping everything crossed for u for tomorrow, best of luck honey  

Angel- hi and welcome, the waiting is the hard bit, murder in fact!  but just try to keep yourself busy and it will fly in  

Jbre- how are u? well i went with my instinct and felt crap afterwards   but its done now. Its difficult though with social situations though because people always want to know why ur not going and u can hardly start to explain to everyone 

nite nite misha XX


----------



## likesabath

Hey ladies


Just a quick post to wish Younglou all the best for today - thinking of you loads hun - let us know when you get the result


    


Will post properly later - I'm doing fine though - thanks for all the PMs 


Loads of love


Sarah xx


----------



## younglou

Well after talking with it about with DH last night, I decided I would get a HPT on the way home from getting my bloods done today so I could be more prepared one way or the other for the result. 
Anyhow by this morning I really needed to know one way or the other and was round at my local chemist just after it opening to get a HPT.
I have never been so scared doing a HPT and went and made myself something to eat for the longest 2 minute wait ever. Came back and it was only a blooming







!! I smiled to myself and couldn't believe it so keep checking it to make sure it doesn't change, even took a photo!








I have never had a positive on a HPT in my 3 years of trying and I can't describe how surreal it was to see it. 
Please stick for the whole 9 months embie!









Just back from getting my bloods done now, the nurse was so pleased for me and laughed when I said I had caved in this morning to do a test but said I have made her day! My bloods won't be back until around 4pm where I will find out my levels but all going well, I'll be going for a pregnancy scan in 2 weeks! 

 to all!


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Yay yay yay!  Well done Younglou - welcome to the world of new worries now for the next 9 months plus more! ;o)))))))  So very very chuffed for you - another GCRM success!

Keep us posted on numbers later today - and prepare yourself for a little madness in the coming weeks until your first and then 2nd scan - the worrying never stops now! ;o))))

Well done again - so pleased for you!

Love to everyone else & babydust to those ttc - hold tight to those dreams!

Tash xxx

ps 16 weeks today & bump is looking like I did at 20 odd weeks last time - apparently 2nd baby shows faster! ;O) x


----------



## likesabath

Younglou, thats great news - really glad for you     I hope everything goes well for you from now on!


Just letting you all know I'm going to disappear now - thanks for all your support - its been great - but think I need to take a break now - talking about babies after a BFN makes it all the more harder - I'm sure I'll be back, but not for a while


Thanks for all your love


Sarah xx


----------



## AdoptionDreams

Look after yourself Sarah! Lots of love xxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Younglou - congratulations. Sending sticky thoughts your way

Misha - you have to do what is right for you and , much as you want everything asap, I think your right in delaying things a month to give yourself time and space. Big hugs

Sarah - take some time hon, and we'll see you when you're ready. A lot of us have been there with the negs, so dont worry about feeling down about it, or needing a break. 

Tashia - sounds like you've got more of a bump than I do!!! Hope you're doing well

Mrs R - good luck with Luke's results,and glad he's thriving

jBre - hello and welcome. I hope all goes well for you, and good luck for tomorrow. you'll be fine

Angel - hope your consents appt goes well, and welcome

Lady N - good luck

Hi to everyone else, and hope all going well for everyone

Mierran x x


----------



## suzee

Younglou - Congratulations!!


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Thank you all for your messages!  The news still hasn't really sunk in even after last night when I was out with friends we haven't seen for awhile and one of them asked if I was pregnant!  
I wasn't sure whether to be pleased or shocked bearing in mind that I am technically only 4 weeks gone!

None of them knew we were TTC or in fact that we needed IVF so I can't believe that I am "showing" so quickly. I did feel a bit paranoid before going out with what I was wearing as do look quite bloated and since I am one of those annoyingly natural slim people I guess it doesn't take much for me to look different!

Trying to take each day as it comes and have a scan booked for 7th July so just focusing on then until now, too scared to look too far forward!

Hope everyone is doing ok?


----------



## misha moo

CONGRATS YOUNG LOU WELL DONE   X


----------



## Mrs R

hello lovely ladies
The weather has been amazing so I've been out & about lots plus I've been going to a few training sessions for work so I've been a busy bee of late  
I can hardly believe that Luke will be 5mths old this week  time is wooooshing by!!!!!
He's now rolling over so is never where you leave him now  , we seem to have a bit of a breakthrough with his neck.....he's started sleeping on his left.....woooo hoooo   His outpatient appt for neck is on 13th July so not too long to wait.
He moved into his big cot in his own room on friday night so a bit of a milestone for us all,lol
We'd a lovely day yest for DH's 1st father's day, nice walk in the park with the pram, sat out in the garden & then had a chinese....yum yum

How is everyone doing? I really hope there will be a roll of BFP's this summer   

Younglou - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!!!! So delighted for you   I know what you mean about 'showing' I went to a wedding at 7wks preg & I def looked really bloated at my tummy, I got a few suspicious glances as I'd usually be falt tummied. Keep well mrs!!!

mierran - how you keeping? When is your next scan? Luke's outpatient appt is 13th July so not too long to wait

sarah - take as long as you need hunni, you know where I am if you need a chat, rant etc etc hope you'll come back though as we'll all miss you

tashia - 16wks already!!!!!!

misha - chin up my lovely  

angel & Jbre - hello & welcome ladies  

lady n - wow you're brave so soon   I'm still traumatised by the actual last hour of labour   are you giving it a bash au natural

catch you all again soon xx

xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

Things have been a bit mental over th in the last few days, i went to see my friend at works baby the other night and i actually had a nice time, so glad i went, still not been to see my BF baby as my uncle died suddenly at the weekend. 

Its just been such a huge shock for the family as we all though he was fit and healthy and he was no his hols at the time so my poor wee aunt watched him drop dead in the street and has been stuck abroad her self since, she is in bits but will be home today. My wee Gran is devastated she is too old to have that kind of grief  . Anyway its left me a bit shaken cause  my dad was away playing golf and didn't have a clue what has going on, i had to drive for about and hour to were he was to tell him, it was so sad because i could see him enjoying himself with his friends and then i had to go and brake his heart  I felt like my legs were going to go from me when i told him, he got such a fright seeing me there. 

Anyway i have not even had time to think about tx, and it has made me feel soo grateful that i have DH and our health, feel like a right brat for moping about the other day feeling sorry for myself.

anyway take care X


----------



## Jbre

Hi Ladies, sorry it's just a quick post (skiving from work)!

Misha moo so sorry to hear about your uncle.

Younglou congratulations on your BFP how wonderful!

Well I had egg collection on monday got 8 eggs. 2 were immature so that left 6. Out of the 6 only 5 fertilised. Now only 4 are ok with one being the best quality. I'm going for elective single embryo transfer so instead of waiting to day 5 blastocyst (Saturday) they have recommended as we have one clear good one it would be better to transfer it tomorrow eek!!!

For the first time today it has hit me how much we are pinning on this one little embryo it's quite overwhelming and scary. Anyway hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## younglou

*Jbre *- great news on your EC, sounds very similar to what I got for mine. They recommended SET for me too although in the end I had a DET. Good luck for ET and the 2WW!     

*misha moo* - what terrible news for you and your family, hope you are all ok and looking out for each other! 

*Mrs R* - Great to hear how Luke is progressing and sounds like you had a lovely fathers day.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## JJ1980

Hi everyone,
For those of you who remember me from last year and before, I'm back!!! At GCRM tonight for review (a year later when I actually wanted to talk about it again!   ) and start taking the tablets next week.  Am really excited at the moment and trying to block out the previous disasters.  Basically was told again that I'm just a medical mystery - not reason why I don't respond but I just don't respond!  Trying extra HCG this time and just hoping for a miracle.

Really nice to see that there have been a lot of successes on the thread since I was last on.  Congrats to those with new babies and BFPs!!!!      Hopefully the rest of us will be joining you soon.

Hope everyone is well,

Jen xxx


----------



## LadyN

Thanks everyone, yip au natural. If it doesnt happen thenits not meant to be. I couldnt put myself or DH through ICSI again, too much heartache xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Mrs R - so glad Luke's neck has taken a big leap. Do they think sleeping on his left will help, as well as being a good sign in itself? Good luck for your appt on the 13th - not long then

Misha - so sorry about your uncle. It cant have been easy having to be the one to tell your dad either.    

JBre - hope your emby is getting all snuggled in. Did you get any frosties? 

Jen - nice to hear from you again. I hope you get a good response , and it's 4th time lucky

Lady N - here's hoping. 

I'm off work next week - thankfully. I'm knackered from working last weekend. I've got my scan on Tues to check Twin 1's spine and kidneys, as well as my next obstetritian appointment. I just hope there'll be a bit more cooperation this time - looks like we're already taking after DP   .  

Hi to everyone else.    

Hope everyone has a good weekend.

Mierran x x


----------



## Foxybaby

Hi Girls

I'm hoping to be joining you more permanently this yr, but have some cheeky wee questions if that's ok?

I've been told 12 weeks for initial appointment at the Monklands and I know there will be a wait after that. Of you ladies that were transferred to GRI for ICSI, how long was it from your appointment to when the treatment started? I am curently on a good diet and plan to get my BMI down to 34 in 12 weeks, to get my foot in the door (I will do it-execise starts this week *gulp* determined this time). My GP referred me as he can see I mean business as lost 7lb in just over a week  . DH is getting his swimmers tested next month and I'm having my 21-day bloods in a couple of weeks. I know its the PCOS, but we have to have the tests done again as been a while since the last ones (2005) GP is getting everything ready for us so he can pass on the info to the Monklands straight away.

Can any of you ladies let me know what to expect?


Thanks &   to all

Foxy


----------



## Jbre

Well hello everyone again! I'm sure I'll get used to everyone soon. Sorry if I miss anyone out!   

Hi foxybaby i just joined recently this is my first ICSI, good luck with all your appointments

Mierran good luck with the scan

JJ1980 I wish you all the best with your next cycle. You will get there but it must have been tough for you before

Egg collection was Monday all went well got 6 eggs, 5 fertilised. It changed so quickly wednesday we had one good one and 3 pretty good ones. When GCRM rang on thursday morning they said they were really sorry but only 2 good ones left but one was very good top grade. We were disappointed because we were going for SET we wanted at least a couple to freeze so that put us in a dilemma because the embryologist recommended using both embryos. What a predicament! After much deliberation and weighing up statistics, odds, and our own instincts/views we decided to stick with SET and freeze the other one. It feels like I've made the right decision for me but everyone I've spoken to recently that has had a BFP has had  a DET. I don't know anyone that's had SET. We were also hoping for day 5 transfer but my little bubble was put in on thursday. Isn't it funny how you have all these ideas but it can change so quickly?! If anyone has had a successful SET I'd be so grateful for some reassurance! I'm trying to concentrate on the positives which are I got 2 lovely embryos and I'm pretty healthy. I'm also going to try and enjoy being "pregnant" in a weird way as it's the only time I ever have been even if it's just for a couple of weeks. 

Most of all I didn't have any idea how much the 2ww would drag OMG!!!!!! hahahaha I'm going mental and OTD isn't until 6th July!!!


----------



## younglou

*Jbre* - I know its easier said than done but try not to worry about the SET. There are plenty of people that go onto have successful outcomes from them. I was in a similar position to you at the GCRM in that we only had 2 very good ones left and 1 good one left after 3 days.

I had a DET because it felt right for me, doubling my chances in my head of one of them working if that makes sense (a day 3 transfer). I also would have rather had a blast transfer but knew they would defo only do a SET and with so few eggs left I didn't want to risk waiting. As it turned out our 3rd ok one didn't make it to blast so we have no frozen ones.

Enjoy being PUPO, take it as easy as possible but do some things to help the 2WW pass quicker, the 6th will be here before you know it. 

*Foxbaby* - sorry can't help with your question as have just done a self-fund with GCRM but hope you don't have to wait too long. I'm from Edinburgh and the waiting list over with the NHS here is crazy which is one of the reasons we went to GCRM. Good luck 

*Mierran* - good luck with your scan 

*JJ1980 *- Hope your review went well and that your protocol has been adjusted, keeping everything crossed for this tx for you!


----------



## Tashia

Hi girls

Just a quickie as in the office - especially for JBre...  We went for SET on our recent tx with GCRM as did not think we could contend with twins as we have a 23 month old son from previous GCRM success - so our hands are already full.  We also had complications with I was pregnant with our son - twins but one was ectopic - so GCRM advised we go for SET to avoid complications again....

Anyway, good news is SET worked and we are 18 weeks this week and all is good so far - please stay well little one....

Hope that is an inspiration and keeps you feeling sane - SETs do work - albeit I was of the same doubts/mind set after tx - as kept on beating myself up that we should have done 2....  However in the end it all turned out well! ;o))))  Keeping my fingers crossed all goes well for you to Jbre - keep up the faith! ;o)))

Love to everyone else - fingers crossed for Lady N on the au naturel route!

Tash xxx


----------



## Mrs R

not much happening with me but just thought I'd drop by to say hello  

tashia - 18wks already, wow its flying by! How is the bump progressing?

younglou - how you been feeling?

Jbre - good luck for your 2ww and your OTD    

mierran - he's still sleeping on his left so yeah its good as it means long periods of time with neck muscles being used in other direction. Plus its good for his head shape as he was getting a bit fat on the right side with always being on it. Always something to worry about eh!
hope your scan today goes well  

Jen - lovely to see you back & fab news that you're about to get going again!!!! wishing you all the luck in the world  

ciao for now folks xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Mrs R - glad Luke doing well. Hope it continues. He's been through the mill, wee soul

Tasha - 18 weeks already. You got a date for your foetal anomaly scan?

Younglou - it sinking in yet? 

Jbre - sending your embie sticky thoughts. Dont stress about things - just send it love. 

JJ - hope all going well for you

Foxy - Are you NHS or private at GRI. We were NHS and we had  2 years on the waiting list from initial referal to our 1st cycle. Our initial appt was given for about 15 months before our 1st cycle. They check your BMI at that appt and it needs to be below 35 for them to treat - otherwise I dont think they'll even keep you on the waiting list, but dont quote me on that. Good luck with the diet. 

Misha - big hugs

Well, all looking good for our bubbas. And I can let you know it's looking like we're having one of each

         

- a boy and a girl. My blood pressure was up a little so I need to keep an eye on that. 

I'm enjoying my week off, tho feeling guilty over not doing as much as I think I should.

Take care all, and have a good week. 

Mierran x x


----------



## Jbre

Younglou - Thanks for your support. Hope you're feeling well. when is your first scan?

Tashia - You have no idea how much I needed to read your post today!!! That has really given my husband and me the boost we needed. It just reassures us that we made the right choice and it is possible to get pregnant with a SET. Thank you so much. I hope your pregnancy is going well. Are you excited about your 20 wk scan?

Congratulations mierran on having one of each. How lovely!!! Mrs R hope baby luke is doing well. Thank you for both for thinking of me, it really means a lot.

Reading about all the things you ladies have been through to get the family we all so desperately want is quite something at times. You're all an inspiration and we should give ourselves a pat on the back!   

P.s. i've decided if this doesn't work I'm going to get a t-shirt printed with 'I had ivf and all I got was this lousy t-shirt' LOL! Please forgive my strange sense of humour I think I'm going    hahaha


----------



## Lilith

Jbre:

I like your t-shirt idea, you could add: ... and I spent a total of 10 000 pounds!!!!


----------



## elle b

Hi Ladies,
Hope you don't mind another newbie joining.  DH and I have been ttc for 4 years and now about to start icsi at GRI in next few weeks. We are going private as we couldn't bear to wait another year for nhs treatment.
I'm terrified and excited at the same time. As it's so expensive I really feel that we are puting all our eggs in one basket (literally!) as we can't afford another go private if this doesn't work.

I have been skulking around for a while now and have to say that all you ladies seem so clued up on everything. I hope you won't mind if I have to ask silly questions from time to time.


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks

another quick post from me as I've been so busy, DH's b'day yest & today its a big family Golden Wedding so I'm scooting about with a million & 1 things to be doing  

elle b - hello & welcome    Ask as many questions as you need to as its the only way to get extra clued up & we've all been there & prob asked the same questions ourselves? What made you go private at GRI? Did you look at all the private clinics available? You got a date for starting? Its soooo exciting yet nerve wracking at same time.....Good Luck!!!  


Jbre - we'll be applying to The Apprentice & Lord Sugar with your Tshirt idea   You're not going to need it though cos it IS gonna work.......PMA all the way!!!!!!  


Mierran - wow one of each flavour is just brilliant   Chuffed to bits for you!! A proper wee family indeed   Take things easy mrs and thats an order  

gotta dash, hello to everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

How are you all and welcome to elle b, wishing you all the best for your upcoming treatment.

I have been feeling extremely tired this week, come in from work shattered then just about have the energy to cook some tea before getting ready for bed!  Not that I have been sleeping great.  A combination of the muuggy heat and the prednisolone I am on has played havoc with that so some nights arent' too great.  Still getting AF type cramps on and off although worry when I don't have them if that makes sense as apart from that I don't really have any other symptoms !  

Got our scan on Wednesday (our 3rd wedding anniversary) so really praying all is ok, I should be 7 weeks by then and it still really hasn't sunk in but I think the scan will help.
Also off work all off next week, got the GP too so I can arrange the 12 week scan with her etc and DH and I are going down to London for a few days.  We are getting the train one way then flying back although my mum has made me worried about flying as she was like are you sure that is a good idea! 

Anyhow looking forward to some time off with DH.

Hope you are all well


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

Sorry i have not been around, been so emotionally drained with my uncle passing away, and it was such a long time waiting on the funeral because we had to bring his body home. The full family has just been devastated, the funeral was beautiful there were so many lovely tributes, and at the wake a few off his colleagues spoke about some of the work he had done, we had an idea about some of it but not all, and we were just amazed at some of the work he carried out. He helped so many people, and the turn out was huge at least 700 people! He was truly a remarkable man.   



Anyway its my 30th birthday on Monday!!! Was out with the girls last nite for cocktails and my sister hired me a limo to take us into town, it was great and now i will be demanding them all the time  Danced the night away and me feet are killing me today! ouch!! why do all the best looking shoes hurt  

Going out for dinner later with all the family and got the next few days off work with DH so we are just going to do a bit of chilling and heading out and about, we were going to go away but could find anything, but i am not to fussed to be honest it will be nice just to have a bit of time together.

Merrian- hope ur doing well, lovely to hear u have one of each on the way, u truly deserve it  

Mrs R- do u ever get time just to sit down??  ur a busy bee, hope the wee fella is doing alright

Younglou- U try and get a much rest as possible, keep us posted on how UR getting on and i am sure everything will be good at the scan, enjoy ur wee bit of time off work

elle- so glad u have decided to join in, ask anything u want even if u think it sounds a bit silly i am sure we have all wondered the same thing, when are u due to start tx?  

Lilith- how are u honey X

Jbre- ur right honey we should all give ourselves a pat on the back! 

OMG JEN!!!! UR BACK! wishing u lots of luck, i know what u mean about taking a while before u wanna talk about things and get going again, thats been a year now since the start of my last tx and its only now that i am feeling up for the fight again! well done u for getting back up again to give it another go   

Right i am off now to do a wee bit cleaning and get ready for dinner tonight, can wait for desert YUM !


----------



## Jbre

Bit of a me post I'm afraid. I was really naughty and did a home test this morning and it came up positive! I'm going to check tomorrow again to be sure. I know i shouldn't get my hopes up because it could be chemical pregnancy etc but I couldn't help myself. I'm in a bit of a tizz!!!

I've been waking up all night for the last 2 nights and got up at 5am today. I'm so nervous/excited/terrified.

I've also started getting cramps in my groin area today, right in the crease of my leg. Is this normal? Has anyone else had it? I hope it's a good sign. Please roll on tuesday!!!!!!


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Well not a huge amount of news our way - it was my 35th yesterday - so was spoilt with a sleep in & pressies yesterday plus dinner out with my boys (DH & DS) on Saturday night in the West End...  19 weeks tomorrow - so time is going nicely...  20 week scan next Tues @ midday - looking forward to seeing baby again - as feel a little out of touch with baby this time with Oliver taking up all of Mummy's spare time nowadays!  When I was pregnant with Oliver it felt like I was soo in touch with him throughout the pregnancy - but guess that is what first time pregnancies are like!    

JBre - all sounding very promising but not saying anymore until you do another test today!    I had lots of pulling & stretching feelings during my first 4 weeks and I was very warm/hot through the night - which to me was the main sign that I was pregnant (I did my HPT 2 days early as well!)..  I had much the same with Oliver (raised temperature - constantly feeling hot through the night!)...

Misha Moo - sorry you have been having a sad time with your Uncle...  Hopefully with your birthday etc things brighten up now going forward...

YoungLou - I was absolutely knackered up until 13 weeks - in bed at 8:30 latest and dragging my feet through every day...  However I had no real sickness (as long as I was eating continuously!) - so could not really complain!

Anyway ladies, at work so not enough time in the day, so going for finish off for now & apologise for no more personals - welcome to the news ladies who have joined us too!

Love Tash xxx


----------



## elle b

Hi Ladies, Thanks for making me feel welcome!
I chose gri as they made dh and I feel most at ease. A few other clinics I spoke with were not as easy to talk to. Basically it was our gut feeling that helped us chose gri.  
My next appointment is in approx 3 week for Prostap injection - anyone any helpful tips on surviving what sounds like pretty awful side effects? I have lost a lot of weight in last year or so to get bmi to a healthy level and only downside is that i am constantly freezing. So maybe those hot flushes won't be too bad!

Misha Moo - I hope you have a great 30th, sounds like you need to let your hair down after the rough time you have had recently.

Jbre - I'm keeping everything crossed for you.


----------



## Jbre

Hello everyone. Well I did another test this morning and it's darker than yesterday. I also have funny niggly pains and a sore groin. I'm also getting a wonky right nipple with a ring around it LOL! I'm praying tomorrow all goes ok. I want to be excited but I feel like I can't until everything's ok and I know for sure. I've heard too many bad stories. Getting blood taken at 7.30am and I have to wait until 4pm for the result TORTURE!!!!

Elle B - Welcome to the thread. I wish you all the best of luck in the world with your treatment. If there's anything you want to ask, the girls on here are lovely and I'll see if I can help too!

Mrs R - Thanks for making me keep my PMA fingers crossed for tomorrow. I think we should all band together and we could make a fortune out of those t-shirts. If it doesn't work me and my husband are going to wear one each to our review appointment hahahahahah

Younglou - Please let us know how your scan goes I'm so excited for you. Have a fab time in London too you deserve a wee holiday after the last few weeks!

Misha Moo - I'm still so sorry to hear about your uncle. I hope you managed to have as happy a 30th birthday as you could in the circumstances.

Tashia - Good luck with your 20 wk scan! Do you want to know the sex of the baby? It's very reassuring to know you had similar symptoms in the first few weeks. Fingers crossed I am pregnant as my test was darker today. God I wish this blood test would be over with!!! It's funny you should say about being hot at night. I've been BOILING! I thought it was the weather but I'm usually a cold person. All I'm able to sleep under is a sheet at the moment it's unbearable. Oh I do hope I get a BFP tomorrow!

Well ladies hope you're all well and I'll let you know how I get on tomorrow EEK!


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Everyone! elle,  Im new on here too, although I have been reading for ages!! Just starting tx too at GCRM, started the meds last week and start injecting in 2 weeks !! 

Jbre, any news yet?? been thinking about you and checking in all day to see if you have posted!! 

Love and luck to everyone  xxxx


----------



## Jbre

OMG! OMG! OMG! I got a           !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Had another positive peestick this morning and my hcg blood test level was 150 and the nurse said that was very good as anything over 40 was considered ok. 

I honestly wasn't expecting this to work. Things like this don't happen to me!!! I've had years of disappointment I'm in shock. I've actually cried tears of joy today. Please please please be ok little one and I hope I can see your heartbeat on the scan in 3 weeks time.

Thanks to everyone for your support through my treatment cycle you've been wonderful and kept me sane.


WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mierran

Jbre - congratulations. that's wonderful news. here's hoping you see a wonderful wee pip with an amazing heartbeat in 3 weeks time.

Mrs R - cant believe Luke will be 6 months old in a couple of weeks. how time has flown. glad he is doing well.

angel - I hope you dont have too many side effects, and good luck when you start those stims. 

elle - I hope gri can get you a BFP. well done on the weight loss. generally the hot flushes arent too bad with icsi as you're not down regulated for too long before you start stimming.

tashia - only a week to go till your scan. hope all goes well

misha - hope you had a great birthday yesterday.sounds like you had a fun time at the weekend anyway. 
I hope you're doing ok after your uncle's funeral too glad so many people were there. 

jen - how're you getting on on the drugs? here's hoping you dont get any side effects from the norethisterone . i know you were fine on it last time - hope the same is true again - with a different outcome

young lou - how're you enjoying pregnancy? it sunk in yet? when's your scan ?

Hi to everone else. hope you're having a good week. 

X X


----------



## Tashia

Quick post ladies - happy Wednesday to you all!

JBre - am delighted for you!  150 is a strong number and if you have the symptoms you mentioned I reckon you have a strong pregnancy - so keep calm now & try not to worry...  However you will find this is the start of the worrying, every step and wait until the next scan, and the next can driving you demented!;o))))  But what a worry to have hey - well done!! ;o))

Mierran - how are you doing - are the twins wriggling about a lot now you are 23 weeks?  I cannot imagine how to little ones would feel versus just 1!  Started feeling proper movement in the last 2 weeks and it is lovely & reassuring...

Welcome to Angel05 (keep us posted on tx - I am a huge fan of GCRM - they 'gave' us our little boy Oliver plus our 19 wk bump!) and also a belated welcome to Elle B!

Sorry for lack of other personals - I always seem to send quick posts while at work with not much time for being sociable! ;o(

Love Tash xxx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Sorry for me post but just wanted to update you on my scan from today!

We saw our baby which has a nice strong heartbeat (just the one - phew, even though we had two put back in).  I am so relieved and it was so surreal seeing it, DH thinks it looks like a duck just now!    We couldn't have asked for a better present for our wedding anniversary which is today!

Been given a EDD of 22nd Feb 2011.

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## misha moo

Jbre- WOO HOO well done,  Its the best outcome anyone could wish for u must be over the moon. Sounds like a strong preg, just try not to worry, i know its hard not to XXX


Young lou- what an amazing present for ur anniversary right enough XX

Merrian- glad to hear ur wee ones and getting bigger, hope ur getting lots of rest X

Angel- it wont be long till u start injecting it will be here before u know  it, and then it goes really quickX

Elle- well done on getting the BMI down, i also had to do this and it was hard, i have started back the gym in prep for next cycle, but i have had a few days off because of my b-day so will need to get back.

News this end i am expecting AF anyday so going to phone clinic and chance my luck to see if they can pre book me for starting next month, i know its not normally something they do unless they have turned u away a few times. And they might find it a bit cheeky since i  cancelled tx last month. But this year they have been unable to take me 3 times and last year was it was the same, i only changed my mind once because of pressure at work and it would really help me out with work to know in advance so i can arrange my reduced hours and try to keep tx a bit less stressful this time X


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies!

Tashia - Good to hear success stories like yours and Jbre's it gives the rest of us a bit of hope - We changed clinics to GCRM and Im so glad we did, everyone has been so nice and sooooo helpful.

Misha - if you dont ask, you wont get! lol 

Younglou - you are due on my birthday 

Afm - I had a bit of a panic the other day when I realised I was only taking one norethisterone tablet instead of 2 im meant to take!!!!! Major panic!!! I phoned GCRM and they were so nice and told me through my hysterical tears not to worry and just take 2 from then on.  Honestly, when I worked, I worked in the technical drawing office for an engineering company - that no probs - take a few pills, my brain turns to mush!!! 

Love and luck to all xxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Been away for a wee sunshine break this week which was def good idea as I'm feeling v relaxed about everything.  Been on the Norethisterone for a week now and feeling fine on it again which is a relief.  The real fun starts with injections on the 12th.

Misha Moo - I reckon it's not cheeky at all.  Give that clinic a ring and get back on the wagon with me!!!! Been over a year for me too so it's taking me a while this time to get my head around treatment plan as amazingly you do forget but it's soooo exciting to be going again.  (Please remind me in a month's time that I think it's exciting as by that point I'll be a disaster   )

Mierran - How u keeping?  Am fine on drugs thanks but it's early days yet!!!  Huge congrats on your news.    

Mrs R - Never thought I'd be feeling ok about things again but here I am!!!!  It's v addictive this ICSI stuff lol.  Howz u?

JBre - Congrats on ur news.   


lots of love to everyone as always

Jen xxx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

How come when ur desperately waithing on AF its late in turning up!!! Was starting to get my hopes up there of a natural BFP as i felt my boobs were very tender, however it has just turned up now  . ouch well onwards and upwards, hopefully Jen i will be joining u soon, however i will be a good wee bit behind u. Going to go and get sum pain killers now as the cramp is kicking in, i will phone the clinic in the morning to see if they can per-book me for next month, so fingers crossed, i feel like i have been waiting for ever to get this tx started again.

Hope u are all having a nice sunday,angel, younglou, mierran, tashia, jbre, elle, lilith, mrs r 

hi to anyone else i have missed, will do a proper catch up tomorrow


----------



## elle b

Hi Girls,
Hope you are all having a good weekend.

MishaMoo, I know exactly how you feel. I have to call gri for my first appointment as soon as AF turns up.  She is now 5 days late! I have spent the last 4 years praying she wouldn't turn up and the one month I am desparate for her to come she is late.  I have done a home test and it was bfn so I think it is just the stress of the forthcoming treatment getting to me.  I will not turn to chocolate. I will not turn to chocolate. ok maybe just a little bit!

Jbre & Younglou - congrats on your good news.  It's stories like yours that keep me going!
x


----------



## emmypops

Hi Girls sorry haven't been on for a while - never seem to have time for anything these days - but I wouldn't have it any other way   

Jen - Welcome back my former cycle buddy - I sooooo hope this is your time - I will keep everything crossed for you hunny          

Elle B - Nice to meet you - hope AF comes soon - here's a wee AF dance to help it along     spin

Misha - Wee dance for you too      

Angel05 - Good luck with tx   

Younglou and Jbre - congrats on your   s - so happy for you both - get those feet up and take it easy   

Tashia - Good luck with scan   can't believe thats 20 weeks already - how exciting   

AFM - Isla doing really well - still can't quite believe she's here    DD is really good with her and I am getting used to much less sleep !!!

Just to say that I got a call from GCRM this week to say that they still have drugs of ours which we have paid for - obviously we don't need these now so I would be happy to donate these to any of you ladies who need them - one of these is Progynova but can't remember what the other is - I will check and get back to you. Just PM me and I can supply GCRM with the details   

Anyway must dash - bath awaits   


Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

just thought i would say a bg hi again, my hbby and i are going for third try at icsi via gcrm we i tried in april and had a bfn, this was with the sp so am isisiting on the long one as worked for us last time even though my amh was low and should have been the sp then but they didnt have the stats at that time so guess not everyone is text book, am waiting to here when we can start again, 

hope all are well and will domore messages when i get to know u all more

donn1


----------



## JJ1980

Donn1 - Hope u get started soon.  You're right about everyone not being textbook!  I am classic example!!  Fingers crossed for u.

Emmy - So pleased to see two wee age tickers on ur page.  Pleased it all worked out for u and hopefully I'll get there too this time!  xx

Misha Moo - I will be feeling the same pains as u from tomorrow I reckon.  Stopped the Norethisterone yesterday so AF shouldn't be far away and from what I recall it was horrendous last time after the tablets - so something to look forward to there then!Hope u feel better and get started soon. xx


Love to all

Jen xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi again Ladies!

Just wanted to thank you all for your good wishes   so nice to know people are in the same boat!

Jen, I stop my norethisterone on wednesday too, but this is my first time so not sure what to expect really   

Elle, hope you dont have to wait too long for AF, does seem strange wishing for it when ttc! typical eh   

love and luck to all ladies undergoing and waiting to start tx


----------



## Jbre

Just wanted to say thanks to all you ladies for your warm wishes.

Hope you all had a lovely weekend


----------



## emmypops

Just a quicky - I have Crinone Gel and Progynova if anyone needs them? Just pm me   

Cheers

Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Was planning on posting on when i got home, but i have had a awful day with AF pains and the painkillers have upset my tummy too. Anyway thats me PRE-BOOKED for starting tx next month!!!!!!                    
Cant believe it, i am so pleased  its only took since January to get booked again. Although i don't actually start till next month at least i now know what i am doing and can get my reduced hours at work organised. So i am pleased to get going and it gives me a extra few wks at work to get some more weight off. Thats me catching up with u now Jen.

nite nite everyone will catch up tomorrow XX


----------



## donn1

hi all

misha moo  good luck and all the very best for starting treatment nex month,the time will fly by and hope all goes well with the reduced hours

jbre many congrats on ure bfp and i wish u happy and healthy 8 mths, 

angel05  hi i was on the same tabs last time and please be warned that my period was horrendous, thoughmaybe just me lol i was also like a mad woman on it loosing the rag all the time, mind u i do that a lot anyway 

elle  not long now and am sure the wee old af will turn up soon

JJ1980 hi and thanks for the warm welcome, can i ask when u said u were not text book also what happened if u dont mind, hope all is not too bad with the af when it turns up, good that u and angel05 will be cycle buddies and can keep each other going through it all

emmy  big hi and i love the name isla, i know what u mean re the sleep its amazing how our bodies can cope, bet she is getting bigger and more beautiful everyday

tashia  big hi i remember u from before and many many congrats on ure bfp, hope all goes well with the scan, in fact i know it will 

younglou  many congrats on ure bfp, you take it easy and keep us all updated on ure wee bubs progress

well i phoned the clinic and all systems go for prostap on the 29 july, pat spoke to the professor and they agreed i can do the long protocol though he warned it was harder on the body what with the down reg, but hey it worked before and I KNOW it will work again, pma pma oh that and as well as a whole host of vits and minerals god i will be rattling lol

love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## JJ1980

Angel05 - Yay!!! We can be cycle buddies!!!!!     I love having a cycle buddy!!!  Well I got my period last time on the 2nd day after stopping the tablets and it was fine at first but then got really horrendous.  Only know this coz I checked back on my diary (really useful thing to have!).  Think the quote was 'Oh my God I'm bleeding to death!!' so perhaps I was being bit over dramatic!  Was expecting AF this morning but no sign of it at all so goodness knows now when it'll show.  What protocol r u on?  Hope we both get the same good result.    xx

Donn1 - Glad you've got the go ahead.  You're not too far behind us.  And basically my problem is all my initial tests indicated I would be a good responder.  High AMH etc.  Except it turns out I'm not.  1st go cancelled due to poor response.  Changed protocol.  2nd go - one egg.  Changed protocol.  3rd go 4 eggs.  Have run out of protocols to try so this time almost same as last except with extra HCG.  They don't know why I am not responding because I should and there's nothing else left to try.  they say they think the receptors around my follicles just don't react to the drugs.  I could have tests done to see if this is the case but no point as it doesn't change the outcome and as they have to be sent to Italy would be extra expense.  Hope things more straightforward for you!!xx

Misha Moo - You're definitely not far behind me now!  Glad you're all booked.  Always nice to have rough idea of what's happening.  Best of luck. xx

Love to all,

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

JJ1980  thanks for the rely hope i was not too nosey, guess its not an exact science and we are different, though its hard to be labelled that way, i give u loads of     and       that this will be ure time

loads of love

donn1


----------



## JJ1980

Donn1 - don't think u were being nosy   .  That's what this site is for - sharing!  You're probably one of the few I haven't told!!!   

Jen xx


----------



## Mrs R

hello luvly ladies  

not too much to report from me......My dad had his cancer check up & hosp are delighted cos his recent blood results show that the cancer is pretty inactive thanks to the new tablets & injections   He's to go back again in sept so need to keep hoping the drugs do their job!

Luke had his hosp appt yest about his neck, doc is pleased with his progress & is amazed at how much rotation he has with his neck now. He still has slight tendancy to sit with his head slighted tilted but its poss bad habit so we've to try & do the exercises as often as we can & go back again in Nov! Still means physio inbetween times but hey ho its all good!!!!

Weather shocking this week   who stole summer??

I'm busy rest of week with osteo appt & baby massage not to mention food shopping etc....whats DH up to??........he's off to the Golf Open in St Andrews.......ok for some eh      

Its so nice that there are a few of you all going to be going through TX at same time...here's to lots of BFP's       

donn1 - welcome aboard  

misha - so pleased you're all booked  

emmy - thats so nice to donate your spare drugs, I done the same with mine. How is all the family?

jen - I'm doing great thanks, still need to pinch myself at times that Luke is here after all our probs getting him. Its hard work but wouldnt change it for the world. Cant believe he's almost 6mths!!!!!!!

younglou - so glad the scan was ok, big relief isnt it! You'll not be able to top that wedding anniversary present!! Hope you're keeping ok

Jbre - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! fab news that you got the wonderful BFP!!!!! well done, no need for those T shirts, see i told you   You'll be needing maternity ones soon enough  

tashia - belated b'day wishes, sounds like you'd a luvly day!!! How did the scan go yest  

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning Ladies !

Really must apologise for being such a rubbish poster of late. I keep meaning to but the longer I leave it the more I seem to have to say and then the laptop dies or I get caught up with something else etc etc

Lovely to hear some many +ve stories and welcome on board the new girls. As you are aware its a hard old journey but having the support of FFs really does help. No one really understands unless you have been through it or are going through it. I am a very different person than I was when a started but that is not a bad thing. Your learn about yourself, your relationship and perhaps become a more tolerant and grateful person. Thats not to say I haven't been a bitter and twisted old bag along the way !

Jen - so good to see you back again. I think we both had a failure last summer. However, my next treatment in January was a success and I'm now 26 weeks pregnant with twins! Hopefully your next cycle will prove to be 'the one' too !

There is quite a lot of chat about the flare protocol. I've always been fine with the tablets and I think as you have less stims it is better for you. I had 4 eggs the first time and 5 the second. My previous 2 cycles were 2 and a cancelled cycle so flare did really help and has everything to do with expanding waistline ! I'm not sure if the NHS do it but it does seem to make a big difference. My AMH was ok (for my age) but I just didn't respond - I know now that changing clinics was the key.

Mrs R - great to hear your good news about your Dad and Luke. That must be a great relief for you. It's a great sign that they don't want to see Luke until November too. I remember you said recently about finding out about your pregnancy on 29/5. I remember it well. It is my Mum's birthday and I kept checking before I headed to see her the following day and was so happy to hear your news. Can't believe it is a year!

Sadie - how are things with you ? Hope all is well.

Emmypops - Nice to hear from you. This is another year that has flown in too. How are your two girls getting on together ?

Younglou and Jbre - congratulations on your BFP !

Misha Moo - glad to hear your are booked up and good luck with the next cycle.

Mierran - hows you ? I think you are a couple of weeks behind me ? I'm 26 weeks now. Hope you are keeping well. I had my first growth scan on Monday and all was well. They are fairly moving about now. Who needs TV when you can watch your tummy all night !!

Tashia - half way already. Doesn't time fly. Hope you are keeping well too.

Lilith - any news ? Hope you are doing ok.

Hello to anyone I've missed particularly the new girls.

AFM - I'm doing fine. 26 weeks yesterday and not too bad. I'm anaemic and blood pressure is a bit low, so I'm a wee bit wooly heided first thing. Other than that I've been well and I finish up in 2.5 weeks. Yaaay ! Finally plucked up the courage to buy some baby stuff at the weekend. Not sure if it is just normal for first time Mums or if it is folks that have been on our journey. But I felt very nervous choosing the first babygro ! Don't want to tempt fate by buying to soon but there again I don't want my wee fellas having nowt to wear !

Anyway, I'll finish there. Hope you are all well. I'll have more time to post once I finish so catch up with you all there !

Take care.

MM
xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Mrs R - glad all going well with Luke. good luck continuing with those exercises for him.

Misha - yes, I'm 24 weeks now. 1st twins clinic appt tomorrow. In bed today as feeling grotty - too much work and a cold. 

Re the flare protocol - I hope it works better for others than it did for me. Ditto for GCRM's customer care    

jen - hope AF arrives soon so you can get started

Donn - hi and fingers crossed you dont feel too bad on the prostap 

Lilith - how're you doing? you made any decisions re further treatment? how's mexico? 

tashia - how was your scan? hope your little one was behaving. 

Angel - hope your AF isnt too bad when it arrives, and the norethisterone does it's job

Misha - so glad you're prebooked. Hope it's 3rd time lucky. 

emmy - how's life with your two little princesses? were you on crinone throughout your pregnancy? 

elle - how're you ? has AF turned up? fingers crossed

jbre - how're you getting on? 

lou - cograts on your beautiful we pip on scan. it's so special seeing that heartbeat - what an anniversary present 

well, I'm sitting on the sofa feeling grotty. I'm presently a barritone courtesy of a cold. I think it's been too much working - today was supposed to be my 7th day in a row. I think babies are ok. twins clinic appt tomorrow, so they'll get checked out then, I hope. 

Hi to everyone else - hope you're having a good week. 

x x


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie - all went well with scan yesterday - little one was bouncing about & not turning for heart chamber check etc - but eventually did and all is at it should be - hoorah!  Another hurdle passed! ;o)

Question...  The sonographer (is that the right name for person doing the scan) kept referring to baby as 'he'...  But immediately (hubby says as soon as she was scanning the heart which was what she first saw, but I am not sure if it was midway through scan after seeing other 'bits')...  Would this be a generic term or does this mean a baby boy  A bit confused and did not want to ask to clarify - as we dont want to know - but now I want to know if she meant it or not....  Yes I know daft & making no sense - but there you go!

Anyway, enough waffling about me...  Like I said a quickie as at work and getting nothing done as usual it seems!

Love to you all, Tashia xxx


----------



## mierran

Tashia - I'd say it's a generic term - the sonographer ( you're right re the term ) cant really call the baby 'it' can she? A lot of parents would take offense at that.    

x x


----------



## JJ1980

Minnie Mouse - Thanks for sharing your wee story.  It's successes like that - when things have been especially difficult - that give me some hope because sometimes I get so frustrated and upset that I just can't seem to do what I'm supposed to and there's nothing I can do about it!!  Glad all going well for you with the bubbas. xxx

Mrs R - Good news for you on all fronts.    

Mierran - AF arrived last night but with this protocol you carry on regardless of when AF comes.  It's just assumed it'll come at some point soon after the tabs stop and next week when stimms start.

Jen xxx


----------



## Mrs R

glad all is ok Tashia  
did they mention what baby's heart rate was cos I def believe its related to sex of baby!!!
When we'd our 20wk scan the sonographer def said 'her leg' at one point and out popped Baby Luke so they poss use he & she

mierran - hope you're feeling better soon love, good luck with the twins appt tomorrow, I'm sure it'll be very interesting


----------



## elle b

Hi Ladies,  Hope you are having a good Friday.

Day 10 and still no AF.  I have had 2 BFN from cheapie home preg tests last week.  I think I'm going a bit nuts because I'm now starting to imagine preg symptoms.  I bought an all singing /dancing test to try in morning but need some advice if it's negative - Do I ask doc for advice/test or just sit tight and see if AF turns up?  

Hope I don't sound too panicky, but I am desp to get treatment started if this isn't a flukey wee miricle.


----------



## donn1

hi all

elle b  i would see my doc if still neg in am but am hoping that its a wee miracle bfp keep up your pma cos you never know,

big hi too all others, sorry short post as am busy with dinner etc lol

donn1


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Hope everone is having a nice sunday, i am feeling excited today about tx starting again  i must be  MENTAL!!! lol
Finally got everything sorted out at work in prep for tx starting again so i will be reducing my hours around the end of august, also started back at the gym yest and did a marathon session aching all over today but i feel so much better for it, so its back to the gym again tomorrow morning and i have yoga booked for Tue as well. 

Elle b- any sign of AF yet? 

Mierran- Hope ur feeling better with ur cold soon, and i hope u have slowed down a bit at work

Mrs R- Glad to hear ur dad is doing well on his drugs, and hope DH brings u back something nice form St Andrews

Jen- hows things going with the tx so far?

Tashia- Glad to hear all was well at the scan, i think the others are right, they would have to use he or she as most parents would not like the term 'it'  so do u think u want to know now or keep it as a suprise?

Sadie- hope all is well with u X

Ok i am away to do a spot of housework now, a woman's work eh?

MISHA X


----------



## JJ1980

Misha - Hope your fitness attempts last better than mine did!!  I had great plans to be in the best shape ever for this tx but it never quite worked out!  

Well I start stimming tomorrow.  So far so good with HCG, nasal spray and finishing AF.  Get the odd wave of nausea, usually just around teatime, but nothing too bad.  

Just out of interest I'd be interested to hear everyone's opinions/thoughts/experiences of assisted hatching as I'm seriously considering giving it a go this time.

Hope all well with you all, 

Jen xxx


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  - 2nd Cycle March 2010  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. Another Sweet Baby Girl Charlotte  Born 25/04/10 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

LadyN- GRI Baby Boy Charlie  Born 21/04/10 

mrsmac- GRI- Baby Girl Daisy Born 19/03/10  

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging.   Baby Girl Isla Born 25/05/10

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010 

Jbre- GCRM 

Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- ( 







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI

Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

donn1- GCRM

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI

Spooh_mcq- GCRM Good luck

Shiza-

ANGEL05- GCRM

Foxybaby- GRI

elle b- GRI


----------



## SBB

Hi Everyone

So sorry I have been such a bad FF recently. I have still been reading every other day. No excuse I know but my gran is looking at a major operation with bone grafting on her broken leg she might not walk again and my grandpa's dementia has got much worse. So they have been a couple of wee souls and hasn't left me and my family with much spare time recently. We are having to follow a rota to look after them and keep them at home. Which between working full time and having jnr hasn't left me with much time for anything else. Most nights am shattered and just want my bed.

On a light note jnr is doing great walking and saying lots of words he just such a joy.

Anyway 

Misha- Thanks for asking about me. Glad you starting treatment again. Good luck you sound quite positive.

Minne- Thanks for asking about me. Glad you are doing well and you must be so looking forward to finishing work. Sounds like you are starting to get a bit more prepared. It took me to 24weeks before I bought anything. Was so scared. Does get exciting once you relax but I don't think I truley relaxed until Frank jnr was here and then a whole set of new worries kick in.

Jen- Good luck with treatment chick lovely to see you posting again.

Em- Congrats on the birth of Isla.    . That is my niece's name very lovely. You will be a busy lady now.

Whippet- How is Charlotte getting on? She was smaller than Frank. Funny having such a wee baby. Hope she getting bigger now and eating well.

Suzee- How's the twins getting on? Sorry missed their birthday hope they had a fab day. 

Tashia- Glad scan went well. So lovely to see them jumping around. Am sure that it just a generic word she has used some say he some say she.

Mierran- Wow can't believ you nearly 25 weeks already. Hope you are getting plenty of rest.

MrsR- Glad Luke is doing better and things improving with his neck. Mummyhood soundslike it agrees with you. Frank is keeping me on my toes these days. Eyes in back of my head.

Younglou- Congrats on your    well done. You must be excited. Glad you scan went well. All looking good.

Wishing- Glad Ethan is doing great and hope he had a fab 1st birthday.

Sarah- How you getting on? What you next plan?

mrsmac-     How lovely a baby girl for you. Hope a you are doing well.

Jules- How's Innes getting on? Hope you had a good holiday. Yip I put Frank in isolation for a few weeks and avoided play groups etc. He doing great now. Throwing a wobbly as I type think he might need something to eat. Banana and a drink that him happy.

LmissSunshine- How you? When you having frozen cycle? What happened re job? That awful.

LadyN- How you getting on? 

Donn1- Good luck with next cycle.

Hi new ladies have added you to the list. 

Well think that me kind of caught up. Will be back on more when I can.


Love Sadie


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Sadie - sorry you've got so much on your plate at home. Glad not-so-wee Frank is thriving

Jen - hope all going ok on the stims

Angel - you started stims yet? fingers crossed

Misha - glad you're getting mentally geared up for another cycle

donn - not long now till you get going

Mrs R - glad your Dad and Luke are doing well. Did DH have a good time at the open? 

Minnie - I still haven't bought any baby clothes - my Mum has been raiding a nearly-new baby shop by her with a vengence tho. I've bought nappies and wipes    I think the thing is you dont want to tempt fate. I think it is the same for any pregnant woman, but even more so when it's been such a journey to get pregnant in the first place. Only a week and a half to go. 

elle - did you go and see the dr? what was the outcome? hope it turned out to be a good reason for no AF, despite the negative HPT

Hi to everyone else   

Well, I've ended up having to get signed of work by my GP. My bump has grown so much it is putting a lot of pressure on my chest . I have a busy job physically mentally and emotionally , and I just cant do it. Not what I wanted financially but so long as babies doing ok. It gives them the best possible chance. What else are credit cards for? Work not happy but there's only 2 weeks till my replacement start, and there's nothing they can do about it. 

Mierran x x


----------



## Mrs R

hi girls

not had 2mins, life is busy as always between physio, osteo, baby massage, catching up with friends and family and general housey things  
Can you all believe that Luke will be 6mths old this weekend  

mierran - how was the twins class you went to? Being signed off might not be how you planned things but you need to put your health and the welfare of those wee babies first, they are so precious so you just take things as easy as you can & stock up on as much sleep as poss while you can get it as the early weeks are tiring. DH wasn't that impressed with the open, his work had corporate hospitality and he said viewpoint was rotten &  food poor plus all the travelling, never happy are they   Take care mrs  

sadie - sounds like a lot going on with you luvvie, hope your wee gran & grandad are ok, know how much of a worry the oldies can be as my grandparents are 85 & 86 and worry us all sick so sending you big hugs   Wee Frank seems to be doing great, he's coming on a treat eh  

Jen - hows the jabbing going?

misha - gym & yoga, you're putting me to shame mrs!!!! have you got a date for starting yet?

elle b - did you AF show up hunni?

off to bath Master Luke 

Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## JJ1980

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!  Just lost my post!!!!     
In short was just saying I'm on Day 5 of stimming.  Had scan this morning and all okay.  5 decent sized ones and 10 smaller ones that will hopefully grow over the weekend in time for next scan on Monday.  Am pleased with that given my disasterous track record, although think I had decent follicles at this stage last time and it didn't go on to mean plenty of eggs.  

Mierran - At least now you are signed off you can put yourself and your babies first without the stress of work.  Know it wasn't on your original game plan but hey ho!  And never mind about work - they'll sort themselves out I'm sure.  It's not your problem anymore (says me who is the worlds worst worrier about work!!  ).  Enjoy your time coz you'll be v busy soon enough! xx

Sadie - Glad to hear Frank is doing well but sorry to hear you're not having such a great time with your grandparents.  Must be tough.  Thankfully both my grans are still doing ok but it doesn't take much at that age for things to go downhill, does it.  Thinking of you. xx

Mrs R - Can't believe Luke is 6 months old.  Seems like yesterday you were announcing that BFP!  xx

Lots of love to everyone else,

Jen xxx


----------



## Cars

Jen the very best of luck, will have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks Cars!      Hope all well with you. xxx


----------



## elle b

Hi Everyone,

Sorry for delay in posting, been a bit stressed this week . AF finally turned up 15 days late. I also got a letter from gri advising my AMH level is 21 so I don't need to down reg and will now only need to start daily injections on day 2 or 3. 
(is this a good thing?)
Then when I called to book in for this I was told that the theatre was closed for 2 weeks so I need to wait til next month.  
Ever feel like your limits are being tested? 

Jen - I hope you are coping ok. I will keep everything crossed for you.
Merrian - Dr knows best! I say you relax and make the most of your unscheduled time off. 

I hope everyone is doing ok.  Even when I don't get a chance to post, I usually manage a quick read and it's good to know I'm not alone in everything I'm going through.


----------



## JJ1980

Elle b - Nothing is ever straighforward in this!  I reckon is a good thing as your AMH seems quite high which generally means your egg reserve is good and you should respond well to treatment, although everyone is different and there are no guarantees in this!  A month seems like ages now but in the grand scheme of things isn't that long.  xx

I'm doing fine on stims as usual.  Just looking forward to Monday and next scan.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Jen xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Have to say I've had my first PMA wobble this morning too after my Day 8 stimming scan.  There are quite a few follicles but are spread from one at 20mm, which I will lose as it's too far ahead, to 9mm.  There are a cluster of 3 or 4 at 13mm which are the ones clinic hope will grow over the next few days for EC.  EC either Wed or Thurs depending on bloods which I will find out about this afternoon.  Nurse said she was looking for a E2 level of around 3000.  And she says it's usually about 1000 per mature egg so prob just 3 eggs.  Really disappointed as just had a feeling things were going to be different this time, especially as scan on Friday wasn't too bad (5 lead follicles and 10 following). Shouldn't have got my hopes up as given all my previous experience it was always going to be like this.  

Sorry for the all about me, feeling sorry for myself post. Have decided to expect the worst from now on because then it can only get better!   Anyway am working on retrieving that PMA.  Already had the 'it only takes one' pep talk from DP!! Bless him.   

Hope you are all well.

Jen xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies!

I have been away on holiday for a week, but back again now catching up on all the posts I have missed!!

Elle - I know how you feel, I was told if I started tx dates would clash with my holiday which was already booked so I would have to leave it a month - I started crying and said I didnt want to go on holiday anymore!! It just seems like such a long time - anyway GCRM were fab and rearranged a treatment plan where I could start right away!! 

So Ive been on the injections for a week now, went for a scan to see how things were going on Monday - was told I have very nice looking ones! very round?!? and I have to go back for a scan tomorrow to decide when EC will be.

Love and luck to all xxxx


----------



## Jbre

Woke up this morning thinking wow I'm 7 wks pregnant and I'm going to come home with my first scan picture today. Sonographer says I'm so sorry and I'm like why? Then I realised the baby had died. I got home and the probe must have done something because I miscarried this afternoon. It is the most painful thing, emotionally and physically, that I have ever been through. Luckily my mum was with me the whole time.

I'm beyond devastated. I don't know how I will ever get over this. I've had some pretty bad days in my life but this tops them all


----------



## Cars

Jbre- I am so so so sorry,      I dont know what to say only to give you a huge       

Cars xxx


----------



## JJ1980

Jbre -       So sorry to hear what has happened.  Thinking of you and your family and praying that time makes it possible for you to get through this.  No words can make this any easier - it's just horrible.        

Jen xxx


----------



## Tashia

JBre, sending you big hugs and wish I could make it all right for you.... Words cannot help right now I know, but know we are all here for you & will be here to support you through this...

Lots of love, Tash xxxxxx


----------



## SBB

Hi

Jbre- So sorry I know how you feel it is absolutely devastating. Nothing anyone can say to take away the pain. Just stay close to you DH and family and we are all here for you if you need us.

Love Sadie


----------



## misha moo

Jbre i am so so sorry honey  i am crying typing this post to you, i understand how u must be feeling and as sadie says its totally devestating ur wee heart will be broken    Just know that all ur fertility friends are thinking of u, and i am sure ur family will be there for u. take care honey sending u a massive hug


----------



## Carrie D

Jbre, I haven't posted for such a long time, but I just wanted you to know I was thinking of you.  I know the pain and I wish you weren't going through it.

Sending you lots of love & hugs.

Carrie D x


----------



## Lilith

Dear Jbre,

I am really sorry. I have no words, I wish I could do something to ease a little bit your pain. I am thinking about you. Strong hugs.


----------



## Mrs R

Jbre.....so so sorry         

take your time to get over this if you ever can, gutted you're having to go through this


----------



## donn1

hi all

jbre  i would also like to give u huge cyber     , so very very difficult and hard and must be the most awful experience, am glad ure mum was with you and take care of youreself and youre dh

donn1


----------



## suzee

Jbre - I really wish I had something magical to say to make the pain all go away.  I'm soo sorry honey I truly am.    

Suzee xx


----------



## younglou

Jbre

I'm so sorry to see you post, big       to you.  I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling right now but hope you are doing ok and that you and DH are taking some time out for each other.


----------



## elle b

Jbre - you are in my thoughts and prayers.
x


----------



## Jbre

Thank you everyone for thinking of me. It means more than you'll ever know. Me and DH are just trying to get through the present by doing little things like having a wash, getting dressed, eating. They're only little achievements but they help us feel normal. I went to my GP today who was wonderful. I've also had support from you guys and my family and friends which has made me realise how lucky I am. 

The plan is to just try and get through the next few days as best we can. My wonderful DH also said he wants to take me on holiday and renew our wedding vows on the beach at sunset because this has made him realise how much he loves me. So I am truly blessed in other ways. We're hoping to go in a couple of weeks. 

After that who knows but I'll be damned if this makes me throw in the towel. When I feel stronger I'm going to come back with a vengeance.

Good luck everyone with your cycless/etc. Sorry I haven't mentioned you personally, my head is mush. 

You are all amazing women. xxxx


----------



## mierran

JBre - so sorry hon.    Wish there was something i could say that would help. Take your time to grieve for your baby, spend time with your DH. Try and enjoy your holiday together - that's a lovely idea to renew your vows . You will feel better - tho you will never forget your baby. And , in time, you will feel ready to give your angel a little brother or sister to watch over. 
X X


----------



## ANGEL05

Jbre -        I think Mierran just beautifully summed up everything I was going to say in the post above this one xxxx take care hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

JBre - Hope you are doing as ok as can be expected.  Thinking of you still.   

Just thought I'd pop on and update you ladies on my latest tx disaster.  Was so excited yesterday at EC to get 6 eggs, which, for those of you who know me, is a huge improvement for me!!!  Well got the call this morning to say only one has fertilised so in on Monday for ET.  Embryologist said there is a chance though that it won't make it through the weekend.    gutted but not surprised.  Miracles aren't going to happen for me.

Sorry for all about me post.  Hope you are all doing better than me.

Jen xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Jen     fingers crossed that the one you have left is a little fighter - it only takes one hunny   be thinking of you Monday xxxxxxxx


----------



## elle b

Jen, I hope you are doing ok.  I will keep everything crossed for you tomorrow.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mierran

Jen - hope all goes well for you tomorrow, and that embie of your is a little fighter. 
X X


----------



## JJ1980

Embie didn't make it so all over for me.      Thanks for all your support.  Think this was our last go.  Wish you all the very best of luck wherever you are on the journey.   

Jen xxx


----------



## emmypops

Jen I am so sorry hunny was keeping everything crossed for you   

Best of luck with whatever you decide to do next   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## suzee

Jen - So sorry hunni      Life can be so cruel


----------



## Mrs R

Jen         so sorry it didnt go to plan


----------



## misha moo

Jen i am gutted for u honey,   take care of yourself and know that we are here if u need us XX


----------



## donn1

hi all

jen  am soo sorry it really is sooo hard and unfair, take time to spend with youre OH, am sure you will be a great support for each other    

donn1


----------



## Tashia

Hi Ladies

Jen - I am soo sorry to hear your news hon...  As the girls say, this fertility thing can be soo cruel!!  Hold onto your DH and see how you get on over the coming months...  It is really difficult to make any decisions on where to next at the moment, so just concentrate on each other & how lucky you are to have each other...  When we got our first BFN it just about tore us apart, it is so difficult to think ahead for a while...  We are here though, as always to listen to rants or when you are feeling down - so dont forget to lean on us all!


Well, Ollie turned 2 on Friday and we had a big birthday bash (more adults than kids) on Sunday - it was brilliant!  Cannot believe how time has flown the last 2 years...  DH and family would not let me lift a finger, but was still knackered at the end of the weekend as it was so busy organising etc.  Luckily the weather held - so could not ask for more!  Ollie is a real little toddler now with strong opinions and terribles twos have definitely begun to show at times...  Eeek!

Anyway, love to you all & keep your chins up!  Love Tash xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi ladies,

Happy Birthday Oliver!!!   

Jen - still sending you hugs honey     

I went in yesterday for egg collection - they managed to get 16 eggs and phoned later to say they injected 15, 1 wasnt mature enough.  Another phone call this morning to say 9 fertilised and are looking good and they will let me know how things progress tomorrow    

Love and luck to everyone as always xxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Angel05- Thats a really good amount of eggies! well done,  if i can remember correctly the last time i had tx i got 18 but ended up with only 2 that were suitable, so thats great honey. Fingers crossed u get a good amount out of ur 9 and hopefully enough for some frosties  

Tisha- terrible two's! yikes!   

Well i am still hammering the gym, i have been like a mad wumman! i wanted to shape up before tx, i have lost a good wee bit and looking quite toned, so i am pleased with my progress. Tried out the power plate at the gym today it was quite good, and apparently its great for toning and cellulite!! bring it on   Anyway i am about a wk away from starting my pre-booked tx, cant believe it after all the waiting its almost here,  just waiting on AF to show up now  

Hope all my wonderful FF are ok merrian, mrs R, Lilith, donni, suzze, emmypops, ellb, younglou, a big hi to anyone else i missed

Jbre and Jen still think of u both ladies   massive hugs


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi again ladies!!

Misha - well done on the fitness drive!!! 

I was feeling really ill last night - so sore and dizzy and sick - GCRM  called today and nurse said she thinks it may be mild OHSS and  asked me to go in and get bloods taken but I cant drive and DP is  working - its too far away so we have to wait and see how I am  tomorrow. Hopefully I will be feeling better, but still very very dizzy  today   
  
  Anyway - more importantly - update on the embies - she was sooooo  pleased - all 9 are dividing away beautifully!!!! she said 2 are a bit  rough around the edges, but shes seen successful blastos from  lesser quality ones - and the other 7 are top quality!!! an extrodinarily good result she said    so we are looking at blasto transfer on  Saturday (assuming im not in for a horrible dose of OHSS!!) ohhhhh I  hope they coat them in superglue before putting them in!!!!    

love and luck to all as always xxxxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Angel - Glad all going to plan!!!      you don't have OHSS and those wee embies keep going. xxx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Angel

Wow - sounds v good!  I had moderate/bad OHSS and GCRM still let me go ahead with transfer with Oliver - so I would say stick with it and push for a fresh transfer if at all poss..  Sounds like mild OHSS - drink lots of water & to avoid discomfort sleep with a couple of extra pillows at night - as this helped keep breathing normal etc...  Oooohhh OHSS is always a good thing in my book / experience - so as much as the feeling it rubbish it leans more towards good outcomes in the long run methinks from personal experience..  Second time around with this pregnancy I had v v mild OHSS, just dizziness, but again a BFP!  Fingers & toes crossed for you honey!

Jen - glad to see you on the board - how are you keeping honey?

Have to get some work done as my lovely lady who does all my office admin is off this week - so a long night in store to cover holidays!  Baby wiggling about in tummy loads today - really amusing as can feel baby is getting stronger & more lively by the day...  But what a mover I have! ;o)))

Love to you all, Tash xxx


----------



## misha moo

angela05- All sounding good girl!  sounds like ur in for a bumper crop, hope u dont feel to bad with the the OHSS

Tashia- Sounds like u have a right wee dancer in there  

Well i was not going to but i ended up going to the gym  , i think i am addicted to the endorphans! For some strange reason i am loving working out over the last month or so and i look forward to it, i used to just do it because i had to.  Anyway i better get a move on and start looking for an outfit for the wedding i am going to in a few wks, prob is though the shops are just full of the end of summer dresses, and i want something in a nice plum or olive green just something think in a nice autumnal colour.

let me know if u see anything ladies


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Jen - so sorry hon. PM me if you need a shoulder to cry on. I know what it's like when you feel as if your body is betraying you. 

Jbre - how're you bearing up hon? 

Misha - well done at the gym. Fingers crossed all goes according to plan next week. and good luck getting something for that wedding. 

Angel - hope you're feeling better , and good luck for Sun. 

Tashia - happy birthday Oliver, and glad your wee one is kicking away

Hi to everyone else. 

Missing DP - he's still in Spain - along with my laptop. The PC is old, and slow - and the chair is so uncomfortable.    
otherwise all going ok. growth scan in a week so i just hope they're growing as well as my increasing girth would suggest   

Hope everyone has a good weekend - when it comes.    and    to all

Mierran x x


----------



## JJ1980

Angel05 - Can't reply to your message because ur inbox is full!!! I'm doing okay though.  Keeping busy and trying not to dwell on it.  Am hoping to get a wee holiday booked before I go back to work (although my credit card bill has just come in with cost of tx on it - very annoying to be in debt for nothing!!!  )  Everything seems to be going well with your tx - am feeling very hopeful for you.  Got my fingers crossed.  Thanks for your support.

Mierran - Thanks hon.    Am doing ok.  xxx

Jen xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies,

Wondering if anyone can help ......... Is it normal for me to be in severe pain still EC was on Monday and Transfer is tomorrow, Im in a panic because Im in more pain now than I was on Tuesday?!!? Yesterday was not too bad, but today is the worst yet   Im hoping I dont have to tell GCRM as I want transfer tomorrow and dont want to have to freeze them.  

Tashia - do you mind me asking what your symptoms were and did you have to persuade them to go ahead with transfer or were they keen enough?? I really want the fresh transfer!!!   


Jen - good to hear from you, a holiday sounds good but I understand what youre saying about paying for failed tx - I will be in the same boat if things dont go well for us xxxx   

love to all xxx


----------



## Lilith

Dear Jen,

I am really sorry!!! Thinking about you.

Lilith


----------



## JJ1980

Thanks Lilith!!

Angel - Hope you are okay and transfer went ahead this morning.  Have to say I've never been in great amounts of pain but then I never have very many eggs!!   Hopefully GCRM will have sorted you out by now.  

Jen xxx


----------



## misha moo

Just popped on to see how angel got on today, hopefully all went well.   
As for me well AF has finally shown up   so thats me officially started tx, at last! its been a long year waiting. Anyway the clinic was closed today when i tried to call so i will phone on Monday morning, i am pre-booked anyway so i have just to called to confirm time and date for postap app. 

Better go as i am going out with my friend soon, she had her 2nd baby 8wks ago and she is desperate to go out for a drink and girly chit chat, tbh i would rather curl up on the couch with Dh as i have cramp and feel drained but i don't wanna let her down as she just recently lost her mum and i feel i need to spend a bit of time with her anyway i am sure i will rise to the challenge 

ok bye bye


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies!

Thank you all for your messages   

Well I woke up this morning and thought nice one! hardly any pain!! and all the way to Glasgow - minimal pain so it was looking good!!! got there and nobody asked about my pains (I did tell them on the phone yesterday)  .... so I didnt mention them    we were then told that they had one perfect gorgeous text book blasto (He said he got everyone to have a look to show an example of textbook blasto) and one not quite as good, they wernt sure it was suitable for freezing and wouldnt know till tomorrow - the rest wernt looking too good atall    so we talked about it and decided to give the less quality embie a chance to make it, and decided to put both best ones back in - so all our eggs are in one basket (litterallly!!!) 2 blastos on board, none left suitable for freezing    so now we wait and see what happens       please hold on tight little blastos!!!! 

Keeping everything crossed - love and luck to all xxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Angel- Its always something u hope for to get frosties, but it sounds like u have two wee strong ones in there! I am sure ur we blasts will snuggle in nicely and i   that they will stick around for u   

I have spent the day ill with cramps, been out for the count for most of it! lying on the sofa at the moment with DH and a hot water bottle. Was out last nite with my friend, i was dying to get home but i wanted to make the effort and go.

Hi to everyone


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

How are you all doing ?

Apologies for not been on in a while so I am a bit late.

But wanted to say my heart sank when I read your news Jbre, that must have been awful I just can't imagine how you must be feeling. You sound like you are not going to be beaten though and that is fantastic. They are good days ahead and no doubt very hard ones but thinking of you through these.

Jen - so sorry to hear your embryo didn't make it. It is such a roller coaster to go through and you feel so cheated at the end. Hope you aand OH are taking good care of each other. And we're here too.

Emmypops - love your new photo. What a happy threesome. Hope Isla is thriving.

Mrs R - how are you ? Hope Luke continues to make progress with his neck. 

Misha Moo - are you still a gym babe ? Its a great way to keep fit mentally and physically and the sleep is fab too !

Angel - I've never had frosties, always thought of them as a 'nice to have' sounds like you are in a good place and fingers crossed for that BFP !

Lilith - how are things with you ? Are you still in Mexico ?

Tashia - your time if fairly going past too. Is Oliver excited about the new arrival. I have a couple of movers too, its something I never get tired of. Long may it continue.

Donn & Elle - how are you girls doing ?

Suzee - How are things ? I might send you a wee PM about some twin questions I have. Particularly around delivery. I'm 30 weeks tomorrow so it is beginning to loom large in my thoughts !

Sadie - how are things with your family ? I hope you are managing to cope with all the juggling you are doing. It must be hard. 

Whippet - how are you ? I am thinking you might be in Oz now. Where ever you are I hope you are well.

Mierran - hope you are continuing to feel better since you finished work and those babies continue to thrive inside.

AFM. I finished work a week past Friday. I am just on temp contract and have only been there 5 months and thought I would wander off without anyone saying much. But oh no, whilst on a call with our London team I was presented with lots of gifts and kind words. I also won the project prize of being the person who 'took to the floor the most' for my fainting, my boss was runner up but her excuse was running in stilletos ! So I felt a wee bit sad but happy leaving. Last week was a strange one. Felt quite ropey but I think that is just my body catching up with me. Had my first antenatal class today, which was interesting and good to meet other first timers with the same hopes and fears. I'm 30 weeks tomorrow and am beginning to panic about getting everything ready, I worry that I might go early or if not just not be able to shop nearer the time so it is full steam ahead now ! My last scan showed the babies are considered quite big so that is good news. Twin 2 is breech, not sure how that places me though. Must ask lots of questions next time.

Sleeping lots though. Not much at night unfortunately though. Maybe I'm turning in to a baby myself!

Anyway, love to all. Take care of yourselves where ever you are in the journey.

Minnie
xx


----------



## misha moo

Evening

Well i got my date for postap today! yippie i start down reg on the 27th aug, so not long to go now!  

Aww mini good to here from u honey, not long to go now! That was nice of ur colleagues to give u a nice wee send off. Anyway i am sure u will get organised soon, its amazing what u can sometimes get done in a short space of time!  

Angel- hows its going on the 2ww? 

Jen- how are u honey?  hope ur doing ok

Jbre- hope ur  ok, been thinking and   for u. Its such a painful thing to go through if u wanna talk pm me its sometimes good to talk to people who have been in a simmelar situation to you and can understand where ur coming from

MISHA X


----------



## suzee

Hi Minnie feel free to ask anything and I'll do my best to answer. Girls are 16 months now, walking, saying a few words, _hiya, bye bye, daddins (daddy) tyar (think thats meant to be there you are!) _they're not babies anymore  but its great seeing them do, discover or say something new each day!

A few wee pics

http://www.********.com/album.php?aid=170742&id=539211831&l=cebb50a705

Angel05       hang in there wee embies

Jen - How you doing? 

Jbre - How are you? 

Hope you well and sending you all lots of  Suzee xx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies,

Thank you all so much for your good luck vibes and wishes!!    2ww going very quickly Misha - actually only 1ww now!! my OTD is 17th glad to hear things are underway for you too   

Its weird, I actually keep forgetting!!   Im just so glad to be feeling normal again after feeling so   all last week - then I remember and my stomach flips and I start worrying, so probably better when Im not thinking about it. Im already wondering how early I could do a HPT?!?!?!   

Lots of love and hugs to all, especially Jen    still thinking of you loads xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

hey folks

how is everyone This blooming rain is sooooo depressing   Not really had much of a summer eh   Looks like I'll be forced to go to either Silverburn or braehead today   What else is a girl to do on a rainy day       

I'm just busy with all the usual things with Luke, cant believe he's over 6mths now   Coming on a treat though & feel truly blessed every day.

Its mine & DH's wedding anniversary today......9yrs   Having an Indian tonight with a wee glass of vino  

Angel - half way thru the 2ww....you're doing great & I'm sending lots of sticky dust your way   I'm really hoping OTD brings you the best news ever  


suzee - had a wee peek at your gorgeous girls, so cute!!! They're getting so grown up now, bet you cant remember what you used to do with your time before they arrived.

misha - roll on the 27th for you my dear!!! It'll be all systems go after that

Minnie - seems like only yest you announced your BFP......30wks already eh!!!!! Do you have a delivery plan (other than it being short & as painless as poss  )? Will they let you go as close to 40wks as poss? Are you feeling ok? Is your tummy huge?? My cousin has jst found out she's expecting twins   Hope you're getting as much rest as you can just now, especially since work is finished. Things with us are good, Luke is on solids and rolling around all over the place, heaven help us wen he figures out crawling!  

Jen - how are you darling? Hope you're doing ok  

emmy - how are things hunni? How is your little princess?

sadie - you still busy busy busy? Hope all is well with the family  

mierran - your scan must be soon, good luck for it  

tashia - hope your wee disco dancer is letting you get some sleep at night. You keeping well?

hello to everyone else
Luv Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Hi Mrs R hope u had a good time at Silverburn what a miserable day   

I had a post natal pilates class at SGH this morning then went to Ikea to get a few storage solutions for Emily's ever expanding toy collection   

Things are going really well - Isla is such a wee star - always smiling and cooing and hardly ever cries - she is even sleeping pretty well too - goes down at 7pm then we wake her at 11 for a feed then she goes down at 11.30 til 7am so lots of sleep for me   

Emily is a great big sister and is very proud to show Isla off to everyone when we are out and about  

Well enough of me - 

Mrs R - Luke is a wee smasher - love that picture - hope your Dad is doing well ?

Misha - Huge amounts of luck for you - Ihope this is the one - will keep everything crossed - you sooooo deserve it to work this time    

Angel -   that you get lucky too -hang on in there   

Suzee - Your girls are gorgeous you must be so proud   

Minnie - Can't believe how far on you are - seems only yesterday you announced your PG   hope you are keeping well   

Jen - Thinking of you   

Mierran & Tashia - Hope u r both feeling ok - not long for you now either   

Take care girls speak soon

Emmy xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies

Mrs R hope u and hubby have a lovely wee evening to celebrate ur anniversary, what is 9 years again? me and DH will be 10yrs at the beginning of next year so i will need to have a wee look and see what 10yrs is and tell DH to start saving, i hope its something nice like a big diamond ring with a years supply of chocolate    hee hee. although i suspect its something like tin!! Anyway know doubt that u will both be saying that wee Luke is the best pressie u have ever had x

suzze- what beautiful girls u have, 2 wee crackers! very cute indeed 

Emmypops- Thats great the wee one like's bed time! cause mummys need plenty of rest too, although it sounds like ur keeping yourself active with the Pilate's! Anyway thankyou for wishing me well on my new tx journey, don't know why but i got all tearful when i read what u wrote  and thats me without the meds  anyway thankyou, it means a lot to have the support of the girls on this site x

Well me and DH had a rare day off together today, went to the gym and then afterwards i took him wallpaper shopping! he loved it NOT!!!    However more importantly i think i need to get my finger out and find a dress for the wedding i am going to, only 3wks to go!!! ARRGGGHH!! i cant see anything i like.  Anyway speaking of weddings DH brother has just announced he is getting married next October, so i am looking forward to that as we will all be going down to Gretna green for a wee overnight or 2 as they are getting married down there. Not one to tempt fate, but i so            tx works out and me and DH can go as a proper family XX 

nite nite X


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

jen - how're you getting on hon? big hugs. 

Jbre - thinking of you   

Misha - glad you've got a date organised , and good luck getting something to wear at the wedding. 

emmy - glad Isla is doing so well, and Emily is loving her role as a big sister. Good luck with the pilates - sounds like fun. 

Mrs R - how was silverburn? It really hasnt been much of a summer has it.    Congratulations on your wedding anniversary - hope you've had a lovely evening. Was your cousin assisted conception twins? congratulation to her too   

Angel - not long till the 17th - tho it will seem like it towards the end. I'd recommend stay away from the hpt - you'll only upsert yourself if you get a negative, which can be a false one if you test early. 

Suzee - your girls are georgeous - and so big.    

Minnie - glad you had such a great sendoff from work, and are doing better at home. When's your next scan?

Lilith - how're you doing? you still in Mexico?   

Well, DP and laptop back in the country. I've missed them both.   
That's me 28 weeks today - I cant believe it. The last 6 months just seem to have flown by. Scan on Thurs so looking forward to seeing them again - and my 1st antenatal class. Getting excited. 

Hope everyone's week is going ok, and hi to everyone else. 

Mierran x x


----------



## misha moo

OH YES ANGEL MENT TO SAY IN LAST POST STAY AWAY FROM THE HPT!!!! AT ALL COSTS  

As Meirran pointed out there is always the chance that the result it gives is wrong, thats why they do bloods at the clinic so they are sure. I tested 3 days early last time and obviously got a negative, i broke my heart crying all day, then i decided it was not over till the fat lady sings and decided the HPT was wrong! That train of though lasted about 10-15Min's then i realised it was NEGITIVE and cried all over again, that went on for 3 DAYS!!! it was torture knowing that it was negative but not really being able to accept it until the clinic told me so. I was totally washed out with big swollen eyes buy the time OTD came and DH was all over the place too. DONT DO IT!!!! I will deff NOT be doing it on next TX

You have been warned lassie, let this be a lession to u, STAY AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS


----------



## ANGEL05

PML     Thanks for that Misha!! I shall try my hardest to resist the temptations of the evil Peestick!! and avoid succuming to its evil lure!!!!!!   and thanks to the rest of the peestick police!!   

Not much to report here - feeling normal - dont know what Im expecting really?? kicking and cravings perhaps?   Im feeling a bit negative about the whole thing tbh and trying not to think about it - its a  self preservation thing I think   

Happy anniversary to Mrs R!!! Hope you had a lovely evening - wish I lived close enough to go shopping to braehead when it rains!!!! I do love shopping in Glasgow!!  hmmmmm probably as well I dont live closer actually!!

Suzee - your girls are absolutely gorgeous!! Im sure you realise you are one lucky lady   

Emmy - sounds like you have one happy contented baby - as well as one happy contented big sister 

Misha, my dps brother is getting married next friday (my otd is tuesday) so whatever happens I will have to slap on a smile and get on with it - hes the best man so I will be looking after the kids- hectic day!!!!! 

Mierran - glad to hear youre keeping well, and also glad to hear you have been reunited with your dh (and your laptop!) xxx

love and luck to all as always   xxx


----------



## misha moo

Angel- glad u have taken my advice, i will be patrolling just to make sure u don't do it!  lol. I do hope u have a real reason to celebrate next fri, keep up the PMA and try to relax X

Well suprise suprise i was at the gym again tonight, it was so busy! i hate it when its like that.  In bed now and i am just about to start reading the book DH got me "making babies that hard way" i have been dying to read it for ages, i will let u know if its any good, mind u i will have to prise it out of dH hands, he is reading it!!! cheeky


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning Ladies !


How are we all doing ? Looks like it might be a sunny one but no doubt I'll get it wrong and get soaked (like I did yesterday!).


Angel - how are you holding up. Are you going a bit loopy yet ? When I had my BFP I had absolutely no symptoms at all but like you I was checking big time. Best to keep busy and be good to yourself. I fell up the stairs on my last 2ww and decided that would be that but those wee embies are well protected ! 


Misha - glad to here you are ready to go again. I'm impressed with your gym dedication. I must get over to the swimming pool tomorrow. I live about 3 mins walk from my front door to my gym so there really is NO excuse. Hope the book is helpful.


Mierran - hope the scan goes well today, let us know how it goes ? I'm doing better this week but not sleeping too well now which can make me feel a bit groggy during the day. Although last night I tufted 'his nibs' out from the start and it was much better.   Although he told me this morning he could still here me snore and that was from downstairs !   


Suzee - lovely to see the pics of your girls. I can't believe I'm going to have 2 wee munchkins too. Bet they keep you busy ! Do the get on ok ?


Mrs R - Hope you had a good anniversary ! Ours this year could be different. Due date is 19/10, anniversary is 7/10 ! No delivery plans as yet. I saw the community midwife on Tuesday and she said that as twin 1 was in a good position that she believed a natural birth could be possible.....need to quiz them more next time I'm at the twin clinic. I can't believe I'm 30 weeks too. Its mad....I'm pretty big. Put on roughly 2 stone so far. (I'm 5ft 1!) I was at my first antenatal class on Monday and was by far the biggest. Hope your cousin is keeping well. She'll need the stretchy trousers early ! 


Emmypops - I like the sound of the pilates. Are you finding it worthwhile ? Sounds like Isla is a fab baby. Getting a reasonable amount of sleep seems to the key.


AFM - doing ok. As I mentioned. Saw community midwife on Tuesday. She had a student with her. I quite like the community appts as they are less low tech. The student hadn't had a twin Mum before so had a good feel around. She did confirm there is a head on my bladder which will explain quite  a lot !


Gave DH a bit of a hard time on Monday. I'll use the hormones as an excuse but I just went in to a complete panic that we weren't going to be ready on time. Anyway, lots of tears (me) and confused looks (him) but he's been a star and has now half painted the baby's room. I've been on-line and bought a few things so my list is not too bad now. So feel better. Mum says she can shop for me if I go early.....what a silly moo I am !


Anyway, take care ladies. 


M
xx


----------



## Mrs R

hi folks

Ended up at Braehead the other day but bought nothing for me   Got Luke an all-in-one swim/surf suit so we can take him swimming & some nice food bits from M&S  

Our anniversary was quiet but nice, got Luke down at the back of 8pm & we'd an Indian takeaway and a bottle of wine  

Weather was gorgeous today, went to Helensburgh for a wee walk along the front. Here's hoping it lasts more than 1day  

minnie - my cousin is around 14wks and looks pretty big already!!!! what a lovely anniversary you'll be having this year, best pressie ever  

ANGEL - step away from the peesticks!!!! And that IS an order!!!!    good luck for OTD  

mierran - my cousins twins were 'au natural' ......they're going to be identical twins as well, cant wait to meet them in another 26wks or so. How was the scan today?

misha - not sure what 9yrs is meant to be but yeah it was prob something boring like Wood   I do like the sound of your diamonds & chocolate though, think I'll tell DH thats what 10yrs is  

emmy - love your pofile pic too   how beautiful, my dad is doing great, not back at hosp til mid sept

hello to everyone else  
gotta go bedibyes is a calling

Mrs R xx


----------



## ANGEL05

Lol @ Mrs R   

Well ladies, things arnt looking too good for me Im affraid didnt have a good day yesterday, cos I was convinced my period was going to  start... kept going to the toilet every 2 mins to check.  As for  today...... Im in absolute agony    cramps and shooting pains - infact exactly the way I felt last friday  with the OHSS!!! things are not looking good atall - I keep checking  thinking Im bleeding but its just that blooming pessary gel stuff Ive  to take at nights!

I just want to know!!!!!!!!!!     must go move about as its too sore sitting here, convinced as I am things are not good I still cant take painkillers.... just incase!!!! 

love to all xxxxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Angel - don't write things off just yet. AF symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are very similar. You can take paracetemol during pregnancy so it you are struggling you have that to fall back on. I know none of us want to but it just drains you if you are in pain and makes it worse.

Fingers crossed.

M
x


----------



## donn1

hi all

angel 05  hang on tight am sure all is well and ohss is a good sign of pregnancy, i had it last time when i was pregnant, so good luck and ure dreams will come true

can i ask has anyone had bleeding during stimms, am now on day 5 of stimms and bleeding, not as heavy as a period but tnot that far off i am doing the long protocol, am concerned that linning cant be thickening up, phoned them yest and said just too wait till scan on monday, any replies are gratefully received

sorry for the me post

donn1


----------



## ANGEL05

hi ladies!

im messaging from my hospital bed! pain got excruciating so here i am. its ohss. they scanned me and my ovaries r so swollen they r crushing each other. so had painkillers and now on drip. sorry misha    but they did a pee test and it was neg, but i kno its 2 early 2 take that as final. 

angel xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Angel- Oh honey, hope ur doing ok no wonder u were feeling in pain  Its ok i understand about the pee sticks  Anyway it aint over till ODT, hope u feel better soon   

Donn1- Not sure about the bleeding during stims, try not to worry i am sure the clinic have came across it before and will know what to do, let us know how the scan goes X

Well i am off to bed going to have a wee read through my book, oh well its just after midnight so i now only have 1wk 6 days till down reg starts  

night night X


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

angel - hope you're feeling better soon. And , as Misha says, it's not over till OTD

Misha - well done re the gym - I'm inpressed with your dedication. hope you get a dress for this wedding soon. 

Mrs R - I think it must be v difficult to not buy them stuff.   Did Luke enjoy his day ? How's your cousin doing?

Donn - your lining can still thicken up despite the bleeding. see what mon holds, and try not worry too much 

Minnie - poor DH. I hope you're feeling a bit calmer, and that you're enjoying your time off work. Not long now till you get to meet your babies   

Well, all looking good here re babies. Scan went well - both babies average size for 28 week singletons, so not suffering at all for there being the two of them. started on Zantac as gaviscon just not helping re the indigestion. Was reluctant as not licenced, but dont think the amoubnt of sodium in the gavescon doing either me or the babies any good. 
DP back from spain, and being a bit of a pr*tt. Hopefully he'll settle down - it's stress I could do without   . 

hope everyone else doing well

x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

many thanks too all for youre responses,Mierran can i ask though how can it still thicken if im still bleeding maybe im just daft buthoping youre right.

Mierran  glad ure two wee bubs are getting bigger and stronger, have you been given a date for the delivery of them, as for ure dp just ignore and rise above, easy to say than do i know sending you big   

Angel  hope ure stay in hospital is not too long, take care and am SURE you are pregnant 

Misha  you go firl at the gym, i love the buzz you get from it

Minnie  hope all si going well with you and the babies

Ms R  ach why not, am with you on spending on the wee ones, i cannae resist it lol

big hi too others i have missed

love and luck too all

donn1


----------



## mierran

Donn - it depends on the cause of the bleeding. You can get bleeding due to high oestrogen levels ( which is why female dogs bleed while they are in season ) as well as falling progesterone levels ( which is why humans get AF ) . with the drugs you're on it could be causing hi oestrogen levels and thickening of uterine lining despite bleeding. so dont give up hope. hope all goes well tomorrow.

x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

mierran  many thanks for ure reply, i will let u know how i get on later, hope all is well with you and the babies

donn1


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies Im home!!!

Donn, how did your scan go today?

Mierran, wont be too long now before you get to hold those gorgeous babies, it will be here before you know it!! and Im sure if we are honest, every one of us girls finds our DP a pain in the b*tt at times   

Misha, not long now before you start! hows that book? would you recommend it??

AFM - I got out of hospital after much persuasion and promise to rest and do my own clexane injections, was feeling really sick this morning, so guess what I did.......... I broke the law!   the PEESTICK law!   and got a   !!!! trying not to get toooooooooo excited till OTD tomorrow when GCRM tell me themselves   could this be a faulse result?? now I know why I was supposed to stay away!!!   

Hope everyone is keepin well xxxx love and luck as always xxxx a very nervous angel xxxxx


----------



## JJ1980

Angel - just popped on to see how you are doing and aside from the hospitalisation (!!!!) things seem to be going well!  I'm sure that BFP will still be the result tomorrow and am so happy for you.  Look forward to hearing the official result!  

Jen xxx


----------



## misha moo

angel OMG!!! that brill, i am sure it wont be a wrong result


----------



## Mrs R

so sorry you ended up admitted Angel but wow its all sounding very good so I'm sure all the pain will be worth it   I think a BFP one day early is def a BFP.....so CONGRATS!!!!!!
Good luck for the clinic tomorrow

hello to everyone else  

News my end......Luke has cut his first tooth


----------



## donn1

hi all

angel many congrats, new u would get ure bfp

afm  well all cancelled, oestrogen levels not rising, 2  small follies, and still bleeding they dont know why, weird that the linning was so thin too begin and now still bleeding, am really confused and sad by it all, have been taking loads of vits and minerals and in a strange way am wondering if they are too blame, as never had this prob before, also does anyone know if  and when the bleeding will stop, thanks for any replies, this was our last shot and i will keep on checking too see how u all are, 

i wish u all love luck and happiness

donn1


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !

Angel - sounding very good. In fact 'positive'. I have to confess I test 2 days early and then the day before OTD last time and both were positive. I had never seen that before. But I wasn't happy until I'd had the blood test results. I am keeping everything crossed for you. Hope you are feeling better now and taking it easy.

Donn - sorry the news isn't good at your end. Take some time out and have a break from all this stuff and you'll find the way forward, whatever that may be.

Mrs R - well done Luke ! Another wee milestone. I bet he looks cute with his one tooth !

Mierran - how are you doing ? Hope DP is behaving better !

AFM - I'm feeling better. DH has been a star and has worked hard this week. So nursery is nearly complete and my on-line ordering has helped too. We spent all day Sat and Sun at NCT antenatal classes, I was then back at the NHS one yesterday and then at the final NCT one last night. So head is bursting. I have to say although I have heard various opinions on NCT I went in with an open mind and found it to be very positive and worthwhile. I feel we will have made friends too which is important to folks like us who aren't local.

However, last night I arrived at the venue went over on my ankle. Staggered a few paces then went down. I think the bump unbalanced me. DH was terrified and the other lady who was with us was also really worried. However, I was pretty sure I hadn't hit my bump. It was scary but I just had skinned knees and elbows and a red face. I was shocked but Zig and Zag seem to be moving about quite happily today, even if their Mum is a bit sore and black and blue. Silly woman ! 

Anyway, trying to find a cleaner today. The one I had said she couldn't confirm a timeslot for me and would arrive when it suited her. Which isn't great at the moment as I like a wee sleep sometimes in the afternoon but I couldn't see how it would work once the babies are here. Just looking for a couple of hours once a fortnight but it isn't easy. They all seem to offer a great service !

Have a good day !

Minnie

xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

well saga continues, stopped bleeding yesterday, so phoned clinic, asked them if i could continue with jabs as came this far, so the prof said yes and we will see what happens on friday, am praying sooo hard that the linning will tinicken and those two wee follies will grow grow grow, am eating the brazil nuts, wheat bag on and drinking loads of water, also taking loads of vits,though stopped the eevening primrose oil as am wondering if that was making the bleed last longer,have never tried it before, so who knows
sorry for me post
i wish u all love and luck

donn1


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi all

Donn thats brilliant news!!! keep everything crossed for you   

Minnie - oh dear!!! poor you - I slipped on ice and fell when I was 7 months pregnant with my son - everything was fine, but I was mortified!!! how embarrasing!!!!   

Well ladies - I got my official   yesterday!!!!! Ive to go for a scan on 8th September - hasnt sunk in yet I dont think - I still feel rubbish!!   and just want to sleep - but I cant cos Ive got the belly of a 6 month pregnant lady and cant get comfortable, its so sore and streched but hey....... all worth it !!!! please stay little embie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

Love, luck and hugs to all xxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

angel05  am so pleased for u, take it easy and am sure all will be well with ure scan, thanks for the good luck

donn1


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Donn - hope it's good news on Fri

Angle - congratulations hon. Not long till the 7th sept - tho will feel like it. Fingers crossed.

Minnie - you sound realy organised. Glad you're doing ok.

Mrs R - that's brilliant. How's he coping? You got the clove oil out?  

jen - how're you doing? 

Hope everyone else doing ok. 

AFM all ok - still tired etc but that's par for the course. DP behaving himself a bit more, thankfully. Getting some swelling legs and feet so cankles here I come. On the countdown to 30 weeks   

Hope everyone having a good week. 

x x


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies

Angel- congrats! u must be over the moon  

mierran- glad ur DP is behaving a bit better, glad to here babies are doing well

Donn1-keeping everyting crossed for u for Fri

Mrs r- ur wee pic of Luke is beautiful, he is a wee cracker

mini mouse- poor u, taking a tumble like that, now wonder ur DH got a fright, glad to hear everything is ok.

Well i am still hitting the gym, had my best work out ever today, and i have lost another wee bit of weight so i am happy with that. Still don't have a dress yet for the wedding, its in only 2wks so better get my skates on! i have a much need day of with DH on sun so planning on going shopping and stopping for a wee bit of lunch, so i am looking forward to that. 8 days to go till postap!!  

hope everyone else is doing OK Lilith, Jen and Sadie sorry if i have missed anyone out X


----------



## Linz7

Hiya

Im just wondering if im on the right thread or can anyone point me in the right direction!  Ive had one abandoned cycle at ICSI.  I had an antral follicle count which came back at 3 and my AMH came back at 3.  Ninewells have strongly recommended that i do not go through treatment again and that i look into donor eggs.  My acupuncturist recommended GCRM, so when i check out their website they do a protocol if your AMH is between 1 & 5.  Obvioulsy Ninewells are not doing this protocol.  GCRM is an option, but because i still have NHS funding the next place that i am looking at is GRI.  Does anyone know if they continue with treatment on a low AMH?  I really want to try my hardest to get some of my own eggs, i dont feel ready to give up on that soo easily.  Can anyone give me some advice please or recommend any other centres?  Ive spoken to my gynaecologist and she is happy to refer me on to a centre that will put me through treatment.  Im totally devastated with this news.

Im a bit scared of changing hospitals, would anyone recommend GRI and GCRM?  Are the waiting lists long?

Linz


----------



## JJ1980

Congratulations Angel!!!!  Had a good feeling about your cycle. Will keep everything crossed that the next few months go to plan for you. xxx   

This will probably be my last post for a while.  Have heard nothing from GCRM at all since that call from the anaesthetist and have no inclination to call them.  Getting on fine provided I don't think about things too much because then I break my heart about it, so being on here isn't doing me any favours just now.  Thanks for your support over the last few months everyone and I wish you all the best wherever you are on the journey.

Lots of love to you all,

Jen xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

well here we go, linning 12.5 5 follicles between 8-9 and 2 leading ones at 12 and 14.  oestrogen going up nicely so continue with jabs and bak again on monday, fiona was sooo lovely and said good for u for sticking at it and proving them wrong   so fingers crossed for monday,

big hi too all others jj1980 i know the feeling of keeping urself busy and it does help, take care of yourself.

sorry for the short me post

love and luck too all others

donn1


----------



## mierran

Jen - take care of yourself hon. big hugs

Angel - it sinking in yet? hope all going well. 

donn - glad things improved, and fingers crossed for mon. 

Linz7 - when I attended GRI ( which is a couple of years ago now ) they would treat so long as your AMH was above 1, but they would only do the long protocol which isnt very good for ' poor responders' - the term for those with a low amh/ or who dont or arent likely to get many eggs.I'm not sure tho if , given you've had a cancelled cycle, they would treat you. The waiting list is about 18 months to 2 years .I'm not sure if the time you've been on the waiting list elsewhere would be taken into account. 
To be honest - I'd recommend you beg or borrow the money and speak to GCRM. If you have unsuccessful private treatment it doesnt normally effect any eligibility for NHS finding ( double check with your primary care trust ) but you are likely to regret it if you waste time. Your other option is to look at one of the other clinics either in the uk or abroad - eg lister in london, jinemed in turkey - that have good results with poor responders. It may also be worth looking into DHEA - do a search on DHEA poor responder on google - CRM in New York has done some work on it. It didnt work for me - in fact made things worse - but I  know others who feel it helped.

misha - well done with your dedication to the gym. not long to prostap inj, and back on the roller coaster

minnie - how's the bump? 

Hope everyone has a good weekend. 

x x


----------



## SBB

Hi

Angel- Congrats on you BFP. Fantasic news.

Mierran- Sounds like all going well. Not long to go now. Hope you resting and getting a chance to put your feet up.

MrsR- Congrat to Luke on his 1st tooth. 

Minne- Time going in for you too. Hope you resting.

Donn- Good for you not giving up. Good luck.

Linz- Hi sorry I can't be of much help and understand why you don't want to give up just yet. I had my son through egg donation and it has been a really positive experience. So if you do consider this down the line I couln't recommend it enough. Good luck.

Jen- My heart goes out to you take care and I hope you find peace with all this through time.

Misha- Not long now till prostap. Good luck.

Not getting much chance to post these days but I do still catch up by reading your posts. Wee man is doing great and have posted new pic of him at my brothers wedding in his wee kilt. He was so gorgeous. We are heading off to Oz in 7 weeks. Looking forward to the break and am hoping my gran is a bit better before we go. She is havig surgery on Tuesday on her leg that she broke in Feb so I may not have much time to post as will be back to having to stay some nights with Grandpa who has dementia. Anyway. Hope everyone is well.

Love Sadie


----------



## SBB

Good luck Fertility Friends

Boo Boo- Baby Girl Rosa  Baby Max Born 1st Nov 2009 

Sanjo- GRI Baby Boy Ben 

Erin GRI Baby Boy Christopher 

Shazi- Baby Sam 

Tashia- GCRM Baby Boy Oliver  - 2nd Cycle March 2010  

Julz- GCRM Baby Boy Innes 

Catt- GRI Baby boy born early   he grows big and strong

Lottie- GCRM 2 girls and a boy. How lovely. Born 11th Dec. Ava, Anna and Oscar.   

Kim- GCRM Boy Sean and Girl Hollie Born 23/12/08  

Whippet- GCRM Baby Girl Margaret Isobel Born 07/01/09  2nd Cycle of ICSI Aug 2009. Another Sweet Baby Girl Charlotte  Born 25/04/10 

Sadie- GRI Baby Boy Frank Born 11/02/09 

Ruth.2-GCRM Baby Boy Zack Sean Born 06/04/09 

Wishing- GCRM Baby Boy Ethan born 12/04/09  

Suzee- GRI Two Baby Girls  Abigail Mary  Jessica Blair 

cat0177 - Baby Girl Lily Mae born 04/12/08  

Lou-e- GCRM - Baby Boy Euan  Born 29/07/09 

armaita-GCRM - Baby Boy Ben  Born 03/11/09 

MrsR- GCRM Baby Boy Luke  Born 24th Jan 2010 

Ranweli- GRI Baby Boy Frazer  Born 7th Feb 2010 

fee-bee- GRI Baby Girl CJ  Born 11/02/2010 

luckyluciana- GRI Baby Boy Luca  Born 09/02/10 

LadyN- GRI Baby Boy Charlie  Born 21/04/10 

mrsmac- GRI- Baby Girl Daisy Born 19/03/10  

Emmy- GCRM Miracle  when downregging.   Baby Girl Isla Born 25/05/10

Tracyxx- Miracle Natural 

Minne Mouse- GCRM 

Karen-lynne- Nuffield Miracle natural 

merrilees- GCRM 

mierran- GCRM Treatment in Istanbul 

younglou- GCRM Staring 2010 

ANGEL05- GCRM 

Jbre- GCRM  
Mr + Mrs Hoopy- GRI- ( 







take care and watch over our FF Please bring them BFP one day)

JJ1980- GRCM 

mollymittens- GRI

Suzi- GRI

Jend (jenny)- GRI Waiting to start

Vonnie33- GCRM- Just moved house waiting to start.

Vonnie15- GCRM

Weecaz- GRI 
Cars- GCRM- Moved on to adoption 

CarrieD- GCRM- Off to Ninewells Startinbg March 2010

littleshunshine09- GCRM

sillymilly- GRI

snzk- GCRM

Shazzy- GRI

misha moo- GRI

princess30- GCRM 

Lilith- GCRM 

mini minx- GCRM DE

Berry55- GCRM

likesabath- GRI

lisa25- Dundee- Going to GCRM

Liberty71- GCRM

sunni1- GRI 

liz101- GRI-

Learing the Ropes- GRI ICSI Jan 2010/Feb 2010

Doos- GRI ICSI Jan 2010

psimps- GRI/GCRM hopefully for treatment 2010

Suzanne M- GRI Starting Feb 2010

donn1- GCRM

NewMember- GRI

teelo- GRI

Spooh_mcq- GCRM Good luck

Shiza-

Foxybaby- GRI

elle b- GRI

Linz7- Ninewells ?moving to GRCM or GRI


----------



## Linz7

Mierran - thankyou for that information.  I spoke to GRI and they still treat you if AMH over 1, they said they would have one attempt and if the results werent good then they would probably advise not to do it again.  I think thats fair enough.  I feel like i should at least have one try at trying to get my own eggs.  I also spoke to GCRM who were lovely on phone, emailed me info and sent out a brochure next day.  Im still waiting to hear from Ninewells, i dont feel like i can make a decision until i speak to them.  Because of the length of time i would have to wait to get seen at GRI i think i wont bother getting referred to them.  So far my plan is to go to GCRM if Ninewells are still not keen to put me through treatment and join the egg donor waiting list in Ninewells just incase.  Congratulations to you, i hope all is well.

Sadie - thankyou also, your son looks adorable.  I think ive spent the week in shock, when we started out on this journey it was because my husband had fertility problems.  So it came as quite a shock this week to discover that i now had problems.  We still dont even know if DHs sperm will be ok to use, we have so many unanswered questions all the time.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies 

Hope everyone is doing ok

Jen- take care of ur self honey  

Linz7- So sorry honey for the position u now find yourself in, unfortunately one of the hardest things about IF is all the waiting and the un answered questions. It would be great if we could click our fingers and get all the answers. If there is anything u need to ask we will try our best to help u out. There is a lot of experience on this site so feel free to ask  

Sadie- good to here from u, wee frank looks smashing in his wee kilt x

Merrian- hows the babies doing? hope ur getting plenty of rest. How are u finding being off work? 

Donni- hows things going?

Well i start d/reg on fri, cant wait to finally get going. I have had  a busy few days at work  . i am of for a few days now,as this is my first wk of my reduced hours now kicking in so i am now down to a 4 day wk and tbh i already know its the best ting i could have done, the pressure at work at the moment is crazy at least if i am only there 4 days i can switch off from it a bit more. Went dress shopping today and seen nothing, me and DH heading back out again tomorrow i need to get moving as i only have 1wk and a bit to get something to wear for the wedding !!!!

nite nite X


----------



## Mrs R

just a quick hello from me!!! Time is of the essence as Luke will be wakening shortly!!!

Angel - HUGE CONGRATS!!!!!! Well done on ur BFP

sadie - sorry things are so hectic, you'll def be needing your hols to OZ!! Sounds brill, hope wee Frank is a wee darling on the flight!! He is soooo cute in his kilt!

thinking of you all at the various diff stages

catch u soon

Mrs R xx


----------



## donn1

hi all

sorry for me post

for ec on thursday, two good follies, am so pleased we stuck it out, and having loads of pma, as i didnt give up, 

love too all

donn1


----------



## misha moo

Mrs R good to here from u

Donni i will be keeping everything crossed for u, keep ur posted and keep up the pma  

Liz how are u? are u getting ur head round things yet?

I have been posting on the cycle buddies thread but tbh i can hardly keep up with the amount of people on it  anyway i managed to get a dress today for the wedding now all i need is shoes, bag, earings,necklace, fascinator, bra, BIG HOLD YA IN PANTS, wrap or shrug the list goes on and on!  Its costing a fortune.

Hi to everyone reading but not posting, would love to here how ur all doing   

Nite nite X


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !


How are we all ? What has happened to the sunshine ?


Angel- absolutely delighted for you. What great news. Hope the OHSS has calmed down now but you must be walking on air.   


Donn - so glad to hear you are still in the game. Sounding good so far. Fingers crossed for EC and beyond.


Sadie - hi there ! Good to hear from you. Hope your Gran's surgery goes ok today and you find a way to cope with everything on your plate. Not long until Oz. In fact I might be in the delivery room when you touch down ! I bet your excited. I'm sure wee Frank will be the main man over there!


Mrs R - how are you ? How is wee Luke doing ?


Mierran - how is bump doing ? Mine is big and today seems to have expanded again. Seems to go in fits and starts at the moment.


Misha - glad to hear you are getting ready for the wedding. On the subject of 'hold ya in pants'. I tried the Spanx for a wedding I was at. Looked very slim and really help the look of my dress but I was so sore after I sat down and eating food was a nightmare. Pop a wee pair of comfies in you handbadg for once the photos are over.  Good luck for the prostap too ! Not long now.


Jen - please come back and say hello from time to time. But sounds like you need some time before your follow up appointment. 


Linz - hi ! Welcome to the thread. Hopefully you'll find it useful, I have found it to be very helpful. I had my AMH taken at GCRM over a year ago and it was 5.9. So I did the flare protocol a couple of times. Not too many eggs (4 and 5) but enough....


AFM - all fine. Still black and blue from my fall. Also, fell off a chair on Thursday, Mrs Doyle fashion (for the Father Ted fans out there!) so am now banned from chairs....I was back at the hospital yesterday. Babies both fine, still slightly above average for gestation. Started discussing delivery options. Eeek ! They say they would happily do a planned section but I'm not so sure. I'm not back for 4 weeks so I have a bit of time to think. As long as the nippers are delivered safe and well that's all that matters but I think I'll need all the energy I have afterwards.....any thoughts girls ?


Anyway, better think about lunch and a sleep......  


Minnie


xx


----------



## ANGEL05

hi ladies   

Not been on for a while cos im back in hospital with ohss    good sign things r going well im told!!

I have lots of reading 2 catch up on all your news! thank u all 4 the lovely messages - it still hasnt sunk in yet    right im off 2 read up on what ur all up 2!!

love and luck always xxxxx


----------



## Mrs R

I'm having a lazy day cos I've got nasty AF.....still in my PJ's with a hot water bottle  

Angel - big hugs, it'll all be worth it hunni, you take care of yourself & that wee beanie  

minnie - all good my end, Luke was 7mths yest   He's trying so hard to crawl!!!! He's certainly keeping me very busy!!! I've lost track, how many weeks are you!!! Delivery......eeeeeek!!!!! my experience was quite traumatic but in saying that time is a great healer....I'd do it all again, No pain no gain  

misha - happy shopping for all the outfit accessories

donn1 - well done for persevering & all the best for EC today, good luck  

catch u all again soon 
Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

Angel- poor u back in the hospital, hope ur feeling a bit brighter now i am sure its all worth it though X

Donni- how did get on honey, thinking of u X

just a wee quick one from mwha, i need to get to sleep i have postap injection in the morning before work so will have to leave early  anyway i am laughing cause i cant remember if its in the tummy or arm   humm?? u would think i would know! i am leaning more towards the tummy, yes i think its deff the tummy  

will catch up tomorrow 

nite nite X


----------



## donn1

hi all

well out of three we got one so waiting on the call this am re fertilisation, was really sore yest and still today she did say she had a really good rake and going by the inco pad she def did, am soooo pleased we stuck it out and am hoping that this very hard fought after egg is now a lovely embie, transferr will be on sat will let u all know later how we get on

sorry for quick post

love to all

donn1


----------



## suzee

Minnie - have PM'd you, sent it twice I think    sorry!!

Hi everyone hope you all well!!

Suzee xx


----------



## misha moo

Donni- keeping everything crossed for u honey  hope u get a beautiful wee embie x

Just a quick post really to see how donni got on, i got postap this morning and by afternoon i well and truly felt like crap!  Very sore head, feeling waves of nausea and tummy feeling uncomfortable at injection site. I have been a bit tearful today a few times  as well. Totally feel like i am smack bang in the middle of this tx thing again, the thing is i cant really remember much about d/reg from the last 2 times, i can remember the flushes and a bit of a sore head but nothing like the way i have been feeling today. Wondering if i am maybe just not well, surely the postap can be having this effect so soon afterwards People at work were asking me all afternoon if i was ok, i looked awful and have big dark circles under my eyes, came home and have been lying on the couch all night. I felt perfectly fine this morning   could it be working this fast??

angel hope ur on the mend X

everyone else


----------



## Mrs R

dropping by to say I prob wont be around at all this coming week  
DH is on hols so wont get a chance to be on lap top much, we're hoping to get out & about  on lots of wee day trips etc (weather permitting)

donn1 - hope ET went ahead hunni

misha - how u feeling now? I only ever experienced flushes & headaches with prostap

catch you all again soon
Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

Mrs R- Thats lovely hope u enjoy ur wee bit of family time, i think the weather is to be ok over the next few days. enjoy  

Donni- how are u honey? hoping everything is ok with u  

I had a totaly lazy day today, never moved. I think it was just what i needed, DH looked after me and even did sum washing and hung it out bless!   I feel so much better compared to yesterday and fri, although i now have Af pains! hope i feel ok for wedding on thur.

big hugs to everyone else


----------



## donn1

hi all

misha moo  hope u are feeling better today, all the very very best for ure treatment

mrs r  big hi and how are we doing 

angel 05  hope all is progressing nicely with ure pregnancy and ure stay in hospital is ok

minnie  hope all is well with u not long too go now, rest up and have ure feet up as much as poss, am sure u will make the right decsison for ure babies

mierran  hope all is well with u too how far along are u now?  u rest up too x

big hi too all others i have missed

afm  well we had assisted hatching and one wee embie back, named boab, wore my dh scotland top and was the same dr as last time when i had a succesful pregnancy so heres hoping, am having loads of pma as we had too fight soo hard for this treatment and with only one egg it fought really hard too to fertilise, soo come on wee boab grow grow grow

love to all

donn1


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Girls xxx   

Donn -       sending you sticky vibes!!! stick boab stick!!! fingers crossed for you - and hope your dhs scotland top works its good luck magic again! Im as bad as you - every time I found a penny or coin throughout tx I picked it up and carried it with me at all times - by et I had about 7 coins in my pocket which I gave to dp to take into theatre with us   

Mrs R - hope you have a fabby time on hols xxx 

Misha - you make me laugh   glad your feeling better hun, dont overdo things and have a great time at the wedding   

Well girls Im home again!!!! they let me out of hospital on Friday on the promise I would rest and do my own clexane injections - the resting went well untill my 13 year old son came home from school yesterday looking like death warmed up! he fell down the stairs at school - so I took him up to A&E and he has broken his leg and his ankle - so there goes my rest!!!! Docs were amazed he managed to get home by himself and he said "my mums supposed to be resting, I dont want her to go back into hospital so I didnt want her to come and get me incase she gets sick again" awwwww!!!   

love and luck to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

angel05  my goodness what a brave brave son u have, he must have been in agony!! what a wee soul he is looking after you, hope all goes well for the both of u over the next few weeks, afm well have had af type pain on and off and like stretching stuff low down dont know waht it is as think too early for implantation a sday 5 thought it was but told too early by another ff, sooo who knows, all i can say is come on nn wee boab snuggle snuggle snuggle

love it all

donn1


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

donn- sending sticky thoughts to your little boab. 

angel - glad you're back out of hospital, and what a star of a son.

misha - sorry you're feeling so grotty on the prostap already, tho glad it has improved. hope it's not long till you start those stimms. come on AF.  

minnie - i'm the same re the bump - it grows ( and i put on weight ) in fits and starts. Hope the bruising heals soon. I fell off a 1 inch pavement and twisted my ankle today    

Mrs R - 7 months already - that's amazing. you must see a change in him every day. I hope you and dh have a great week - so far good weather. 

Suzee - any tips re having twins? I dont think it's really sunk in yet that I'm having one, let alone two   

Linz - glad you've got a plan of action. 

All ok here - still getting bigger slowly, tho still not big considering 2 in there. Been enjoying the time off work to read, have baths etc - dont think I'll get time once they arrive. 31 weeks today    . 

Hope everyone having a good week, and hugs to everyone else.

x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

just wondered how u all are, angel05  hope the bubs is floutishing

mierran  hi how u doing those babies will be getting bigger by the day

well afm had the pink tinge just the once and am soo hoping it was implantation as the stuff that came away before it and after has just been white as usual, so what wiht the pains the day before the episode am soooo giving myself loads of pma, come onnnnnn wee boab,

big hi too all others

donn1


----------



## misha moo

Hey Everyone

Hope ur all well

Donni- thats that's the way to go, keep up the PMA         

Angel- OMG cant believe Ur wee boy managed to make it home with a broken leg and ankle  he was being so brave putting his mum first, bless. Anyway how are u feeling, u have had a rotten time of it, must be fed up looking at the hospital ^hug me^ 

Mierran- hows the bubas? cant believe ur 31wks, crazy how time goes so quick

Well i am knacked today, was at the wedding yest, had a fab time, weather was amazing and the hotel was beautiful. After the ceremony we all sat outside and had a glass of wine  and the food was lovely too. The bride was just beautiful, it was a really nice day. The bride and groom have a wee boy who is just under 2 yrs and there were 2 wee flower girls about the same age and OMG they had a complete ball. They all kicked off big time during the service and they were running around going mental all day, i couldn't believe the energy they all had, they were up on the dance floor at 12 o'clock   still dancing and running about refusing to go upstairs to bed!  its was so funny, i think they all just knew it was a special day and they could get away with it, i was tired just watching them.

Anyway i now feel fine no d/reg symptoms at all, AF was due yest but still no sign as yet got my next app on the 15th for scan and bloods. 

Hi to everyone else mini mouse, Mrs R, Suzie, Sadie,  X


----------



## Carrie D

Hi all,

Not posted in a while, but have been snooping and really happy to see lots of BFPs on here!  Just wanted to give a wee update.  I made it to the top of the Ninewells list - finally - but have made the very difficult decision to step off the IVF rollercoaster.  I just didn't want to go through it again.  Hubby and I are starting down the adoption path...another rollercoaster, but hopefully one with a happy ending.  Will keep reading and keep you posted on any progress.

Love and babydust to all of you.

Carrie D x


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Carrie D- great to here from u, was wondering how u were getting on. Glad to hear things are progressing for u both, must be a difficult decision to step of the IVF rollercoaster but it sounds like a whole new and exciting chapter is opening up for  with adoption, hope ur dream comes true soon  

Well still now  sign of AF?!  4 days late whats that all about? any other time u dont want it to come it does  

hope everyone is well XX


----------



## Mrs R

i'm back after our wee family week together  
weather was fab here is sunny renfrewshire so cant complain, we went to a few parks like Barshaw, Rouken Glen plus trips to Largs and the beach at Troon. We took Luke swimming for 1st time as well so all in a fabbie week  

how is everyone? what have I missed  

donn1 - when is OTD? good luck


----------



## donn1

hi

Mrs R test day is this frday, have now had really  sore painful boobs, bad night sweats, more cramps and very wet down their apart from last weeks pink tinge to crinone gel once after bad pains day before no more, did a wee test and bfn, am hoping its still to early too pick up hcg yet, come onnnn weee boab, anyone else had these and got a bfp? any replies greatly appreciated, this really is hell!!!!

sorry for me post, hope all others are well

donn1


----------



## Cars

Hi All,

Donn1- Just try and keep yourself busy, the 2ww is a nightmare but u'll get through it, promise  , have my fingers crossed for you xx

Mrs R- glad you had a good break, your wee one is handsome!

Carrie D- I was thinking about you a few days ago! As you know we have went down the adoption route and its been a great expereince, we went a voluntary organisation instead of Local Authority. Our SW is fantastic. If you want any information, pm me, I have lots of books etc if you want a list of them. We are going to adoption panel on the 4th of November for approval and then wait to be matched. Its been such a positive journey for us so hopefully it will be for you too!

Misha Moo- Best of luck    

Mierran- Hope you are well and getting lots of rest before the wee ones arrive!   

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

carrie - really hope the adoption route gives you your family    well done on making a difficult decision to give up the IVF

Cars - go glad all going well for you, and not long till 4th nov - as I well know ( my 40w due date is the 2nd, and I'm 32 w tomorrow eeek ) 

mrs R - glad you had a good break.

donn- dont worry about af type pains - they dont mean anything. i had cramping the whole of my 2ww. and stay away from the pee-sticks.    a negative doesnt mean anything now - it's too early - so dont give up

misha - glad wedding went well,a d roll on the 15th - and AF 

angel - how're you getting on at home? hope you're not too bruised from the clexane

hope everyone is having a good week.
I'm looking forward to scan on thurs - get to see my babies again    hoping i get a date for c-section too. 

x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

mierran  many thanks for ure reply, was very emotional and cried yesterday, not like me at all, but felt better after it, hope all is well with u and the wee bubs, again thanks for ure reply

big hi too all others hope all are well

donn1


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies,


How are we all doing ?


Donn1 - so pleased wee Boab made it on board and fingers crossed for a BFP ! The 2ww must be the most emotional and exhausting time ever. It will all be worth it though !


Mrs R - glad to hear you had a nice family week. How did Luke enjoy swimming ? I like swimming and am hoping to be able to go with our wee ones (not sure how I'll manage that one on a practical level!). 


Misha Moo - how are you feeling now with the prostrap ? I only had it once and don't remember feeling too bad. That said, that cycle was cancelled as I was too well DR-ed so maybe there was something fishy going on. Wedding sounded like fun.


Mierran - how are you doing ? My bruises are still there. I must have come down with a right old crack. I'm just back from the community midwife. She said I'm very neat for twins, everyone seems to be saying that, although the scans say they are above average in size.....very confusing !


Cars and Carrie D - good luck with your journeys. Carrie, I really respect your decision re IVF, it is such a horrible thing to go through. Lets hope you are both Mummies very very soon.


Angel - how are you feeling now ? Better I hope. Your wee boy sounds like a star. Hope he is doing ok now too. 


Suzee - thanks for your reply. I'm trying to get as much info as possible.


AFM - doing fine. 34 weeks today and happily plodding along. I really have been lucky in so many ways. Getting pregnant against the odds to begin with and I really have had a pretty good pregnancy. I had a few faints but I was probably over doing it. Feet are a little swollen now but other than that I'm fine. Back at the hospital in a couple of weeks to discuss delivery. I think we will probably go with their suggestion of a planned section but I would like to make it to 38 weeks. So really just 4 weeks to go.......! Eeek ! 


I was at the rheumatologist yesterday, so he is happy with my RA. The pregnancy hormone helps most women so I'm better than I have been in years from that side of things. We also went to a twin breastfeeding thing yesterday which was useful, if a little daunting. It seems to me that BF is really hard but if you get the knack you are sorted.....


Hormones are leading me a merry dance. Find great big hot tears rolling down my cheeks at the least wee thing. Last night when DH arrived in from work I was having a right good greet at some photos of his work colleague's new baby. I have never met either of the parents but I was away with it.   


Anyway, better go. I'm on cat watch....our wee cat still can't resist popping over to say hello to the witch next door but she ain't so pleased to see him. Need to be poised at the door ready for him when he comes sprinting home....


Take care one and all !


M
xx


----------



## misha moo

Evening Ladies just a wee quick post from me as i am soo tired. AF finally showed up yesterday. However mini mouse u have got me thinking, i am hoping it wont have any effect on tx  anyone any ideas if it would?

I had a friend coming over for lunch today, could have done without it as i had the tidying up to do before hand and i have been tired could have been doing with chilling out but didn't want to let her down and we had a lovely time and a right good giggle.  

Anyway hope u all don't mind if i do personals tomorrow going to go and chill now X


----------



## Cars

Misha Moo- I wouldnt think af being late would affect your treatment at all but maybe other ladies can confirm. You just put your feet up and relax for the next wee while, sending you lots of      
Cars


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Girlies    

Hope everyone doin fine?!?!

Donn - I think its sounding very positive with that pink tinge! I had loads of cramping pains too! best of luck for tomorrow hun       


Mierran - How did the scan go?? and did you get a date??


Best of luck to Carrie and Cars on their journeys    


Mrs R, hope you are feeling refreshed after your holiday, although you probably didnt get much time for relaxation!!!!!!!!

Minnie - DS has proper cast on now so hes a bit more mobile!! Im just wondering how on earth Im gonna bath/shower him!!!!!!   Im thinking he can wear his boxers so I can assist him in and out - but he can wash his own bloomin bits!!!!!   Hope youre keeping well too.


Afm - had my scan yesterday!!!!! one gorgeous little heartbeat - bub measuring 7 weeks - EDD 27.4.11 Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease stay with us!!!!!!!!!!      Im still so sore (and still looking 7 months pregnant!!) but its all worth it! Im too scared to even breathe


----------



## mierran

Donn - good luck for tomorrow. fingers crossed.


----------



## misha moo

Hope eveone is doing well, just wanted to wish Donni lots of   for tomorrow

cars- thanks for the reassurance about the late AF

HI to everyone else X


----------



## misha moo

Hope everyone has had a nice sunday, i have just been chilling with DH. AF finished up on Fri, sort of and is now back again today and my back sore with cramp   

Anyway just wanted to know how Donni got on. hope ur ok honey X


----------



## Mrs R

checking to see if any news from Donn1??  

Luke & I both have the cold 








I'm not too bad, jst gotta get on with it but Luke's all bunged up...i've been using the nasal spray, infant olbas oil & good old nurofen. hope it only lasts a few days as he's wakening during the night cos his wee nose is so congested.

I done my Nigella Lawson impression yest......4hrs of cooking for Master Luke.......
various veggie mixes, Cod & Corn Chowder, Chicken Casserole, Cottage Pie and Beef Bolognaise.
Tried him with the beef for 1st time yesterday & he scoffed the lot









misha - sorry AF playing funny b*ggars 

Angel - holidays are now very different indeed, relaxation is a thing of the past....but wouldnt change it for the world. So pleased your scan went well, jst wait til next one, amazing how quickly they grow

minnie - Luke loved the swimming, kicking his wee legs etc but it is a bit of a military operation getting changed & dried etc. You'll manage it though, always a way of working it! You really haven't got long left!!! Are you all organised

mierran - how did the scan go? have you got a C sec date yet?

cars - roll on the 4th Nov!!! will it be a baby you'll be matched with or can you not specify? Such an amazing thing hunni 

better go I'm still in my PJ's  
Mrs R xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone, 

Donn - so sorry hon.   

angel -how're you getting on? 

Minnie - how're your two doing? You getting induced? got a date? hope all going well and you're not too uncomfortable. 

Misha - not long till you start stims. hope your back is feeling a bit better. 

mrs R - poor you and Luke. hope you're both feeling better soon. well done on the cookathon

cars and carrie -   

AFM - scan went ok - both babies growing fine. boy difficult to get decent measurements of as he's breech by my cervix and difficult to see as scarring from endo and ops meant scan couldnt penetrate. they measured him at 3lbs 12 but chances are he's closer to his sister in size.  girl measured ok - 4lbs 2 oz it said on the screen, tho they cant tell you    . 
Obstetrician wants to look at my surgery notes and speak to my gynae consultant to have him on standby for my c-section, so I'm waiting on an email with a date. 
I'm doing all right. really starting to feel a bit ungainly. having problems getting out of bed , chairs etc. It still seems surreal that less than 6 weeks and they'll be here.   

Hope everyone is having a good week. 

x x


----------



## misha moo

Just lost my post  to tired to re type it again, so will do it tomorrow.

Got my bloods and scan tomorrow so hopfully everything will be ok and i can move on with tx.

 to all my FF's


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !

How are we doing ?

Firstly, can I have a wee bit of a 'me' post before doing personals ? I was admitted to hospital on Sunday night. I had a small amount of bleeding on Sat and Sun mornings. I called triage just to be on the safe side and they asked me to come in. Basically I was examined and they thought it was cervical erosion. But kept me in overnight for obs due to age, twins etc. I had a little more bleeding but was discharged again on Monday. Had a little more bleeding yesterday and then again this morning. When I spoke to the consultant on the ward round I specifically asked if this could happen again in the last few days/weeks and she said yes and as long as it wasn't heavy or painful not to worry. However, like all good FFers I am !! Just wondered if you had any thoughts ? So just a little spotting, no pain, no waters, no contractions. Tell me I'm being a numpty please....!!  

I'm 35 weeks now, so not long now but I'd like to get to 37 weeks. Back at the twin clinic next week, they've left me 4 weeks this time which seems a long time at this stage. Hopefully get a delivery plan etc then but I think it will be a section.

Misha - hope treatment is going ok. I'm sorry if my last post worried you. I didn't mean to. I think it sounds like everything is right with you. Once you start stimming the lining will thicken up nicely. Let us know how things go today.

Mierran - glad to hear things are going well for the 3 of you. I'm quite big too but that said I keep being told I'm 'neat' for twins. Our clinic won't give us wieghts for the twins. Just sizes. I am hoping they are getting close to 5lbs each but who knows.

Mrs R - hope you and Luke are feeling better. I think I'm organised. But don't feel ready, if that makes sense. Just can't believe in 2 or 3 weeks I'll be a Mummy ! Didn't expect to be kept in hospital on Sunday so it was a good dry run for DH to come home and bring a bag in for me. He did very well, even brought in some nice aromatherapy oils to help me sleep ! Impressed by your Nigella impression - Luke is a lucky boy !

Donn  - have we miseed your news ? It sounds like it wasn't good. So sorry to hear that. Remember we're here if you want to let off steam.

Angel - lovely to hear your news. That first scan is very special. Hope your son's healing well now too. At least you are having plenty of distraction, even if it isn't the type you'd want !!

Cars - how are you ?

Sadie - hope things are going ok with you ? Not long until Oz now eh ?

Hi to anyone else I've missed. Hope you are all well.

M
xx


----------



## misha moo

Hi

No mini, don't worry i appreciate any advice thanks   Re the bleeding, u must have been worried, anyway i am no expert but i know quite a few ladies who have had quite a bit of bleeding  in the last few wks and all has been ok in the end. I don't think Ur being a numpty at all, ur just a concerned mum wanting to make sure all is well with ur wee bubas, some times u do need to question the doc's. That said if ur unsure of anything just ask them to re check everyting. Hope u get ur birth plan sorted out, it will be here before u know it   

Donni-   thats all i wanted to say, u know we are here for u 

Well went to the clinic this morning, weather was mental driving in, although it was lovely when i left. Anyway everything was ok, lining nice and thin so we are ready to rock n roll with the stimms! Had my first one this evening with DH taking on his roll as drug administrator!  Going to do them in the morning as i have on previous cycles, so not looking forward to getting my jag tomorrow morning!  i am not a morning person at the best of times

hope ur all ok girls angel, mierran, mrs r, cars, carrie D X


----------



## Cars

Hey everyone   

Misha Moo- The very very best of luck, will keep my fingers crossed for you xxx

Mrs R- We have asked for as young as possible a baby, so we need to maybe wait a little while longer, although our Social worker said that they have had young babies being adopted through their agency for the last 6 months so here's hoping it will remain like that. She reckons that we will definately be matched by March/ April, so excited !!!! Its been an amazing experience for us    Hows your little man doing?

Minnie- take care of yourself over the next few weeks, mind yourself, will be praying everything goes great x     

Mierran- 6 weeks    How quick has that gone, I remebered you posting to say it had worked, time flys! Will be keeping my fingers crossed that all goes well,     

Angel05-   Brilliant news, take it easy xx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## bubbles06

hi everyone,hope you are all well,some of you will remember me,but this thread has been so busy lately i dont know a lot of you,i try to read on a regular basis but sadly dont get to post.

the people who remember me will know i had my beautiful little boy in february and cant believe he is over 7 months old already,time has flown by so quick,hes got 2 teeth now and turning into a little boy than my baby boy,i am thoroughly enjoying being a mum,he is the most precious thing in mine and my dhs life and still cant believe hes ours after 7 years ttc,   .

mrs r-hi,i love your little pic of luke,hes gorgeous,hope you are keeping well?,are you getting excited for crimbo yet,i wasnt up until last week when i saw all the things arriving in the shops,it will be so special this year,    .

hi to everyone else,i will try to post more regularly and get to know you all better,one thing i will say is this thread is great and the ladies are the most caring and loving ive known,they helped me so much in the past years with support and of course pma,    

hugs to you all,

ranweli


----------



## misha moo

Hi e

Hope ur all doing well, Ranweli- what a nice wee blast from the past. I think i must have fallen away from the thread just as u were having ur wee boy as i was taking a bit of time out to gear myself up for round 3. Glad to hear all is well with ur little one and that ur already looking forward to xmas  

Well i have been hot flushing all day, i thought it would have settled down now that i am stimming, got to say though i feel so much better at this stage than i did at this point last time round, so far so good. That said i have been acting mega daft!!!!! Spent about 25 mins today asking eveyone had they seen one of my coleauges, i could not find her and could not understand where she had got to Anyway 2 mins before she finally returned i realised I HAD SENT HER ON HER LUNCH BRAKE!!!!   i cant believe i was actually going round and round asking people had they seen her and all along I HAD SENT HER AWAY  Thats not all, i some how managed to bugger up my weekly parking ticket and they guy had to personally come to let me out. I have also started to talk about something and am half way through, and  then just completely forget what i am saying, and its taking me ages to finally remember. Folk at my work  must think i am going of my head!   

Well i better get to sleep i am working in the morning, me and DH have been invited to a friends house for a few drinks tomorrow so that should be good, although i am only going to have one or 2 wee spritzers.

Nite nite all X


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Misha - glad things looking good so far, and hope the battyness improves over the next few days. when's your next scan?

ranweli - glad you're doing well, and your wee boy is thriving.

cars - hope you dont have too long a wait for your precious baby

mrs r -  hope you and luke are feeling better 

minnie - hope you're all doing well, and you're staying clear of hospitals. you going to the tamba parentcraft class on wed at the royal? 

Well, still waiting on a date for my c-section   . otherwise taking one day at a time, and hoping they stay put.
Hope everyone has a good weekend. 

x x


----------



## Mrs R

not much happening here.....seem to be busy doing nothing if see what I mean  
the colds are finally departing   Luke still a bit snotty but in typical boy fashion I think he quite likes it   Took my AF this morn so she better behave  

mierran - tick tock tick tock   the big countdown is truly on mrs!!!!! sounds like both bubbas are doing well and good weights at the moment too. Hope you get a date soon  

misha - blame the hormones hunni!!!   sanity will return at some point   hope the jabbing is going ok  

ranweli - hello you   lovely to hear from you. Time is just wooshing by isnt it....Luke is almost 8mths! He's doing great and has 2bottom teeth. Last time he got weighed he was 20lbs & 73cm. He's trying to crawl but not succesfully. Currently eating me out of house & home. Xmas this year will be special....he'll be at the top of the table like the King  

cars - I'll keep everything crossed for you that you get a successful match soon, how exciting! Luke is doing grand thanks. No longer a wee baby if you know what I mean, proper wee person, my heart melts at times  

minnie - dont know if you remember but I was admitted to hosp at 35w3d with unexplained bleeding & I mean a whole load of bright red gushing blood. I also started having very mild contractions. they gave me steroids to mature baby lungs as they thought I was going into labour but after 2dys it all settled back down & they suspected it was cervical abrasion. I was sent home on complete bed rest and was monitored carefully. I eventually hung on til 38w2d before 'real' labour came. I'm sure you'll be fine & def nothing to worry about......keep an eye out for your 'plug' coming away then you'll know labour is around the corner. Would you rather have a section?

hiya to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## mandy3372

Hi everyone, It's been a long time since I was last on this site so much love to all. I thought I would let everyone know that I have finally made the grade as far as the weightloss is concerned. I was at the GRI Fri 17/09/10 to have my hormone profile done. The nurse called me later that day to say that I've to go to hosp at 8.45am tomorrow to have my prostap injection. I can't believe it because I was so overweight and it's just hard to contemplate how fast things are now moving. My next appt will then be 30/09/10 for scan and stimms.

I'll check back in tomorrow to let all know how i got on...

Much love to all...xxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi ladies 

Hope you are all well and getting on fine - sorry for me post coming up - I started bleeding last night - red blood, not too heavy - went to call out doctor which was a waste of time, gave me painkillers and told me to see my gp for antidepressants if i miscarried - so went up to hospital this morning and they told me they cant do much on a Sunday so to come back tomorrow for a scan!! All i wanted was for somone to listen for a heartbeat! Im going out my mind here and i just want to know one way or the other.  Bleeding has turned to brown and all but stopped now but Im so worried    what do you think girls? is the dream over for me let you know how it goes tomorrow.   

Sincere appologies for lack of personals, but big hugs and  best of luck to all     xxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Angel- Honey   Thats awful that they couldnt do anything to put ur mind at rest. The doc might have had a bit more tact too. Anyway honey it doesnt always mean m/c just because ur bleeding, try to get sum rest. Will   for u that tomorrow will come quickly and that all is well  

OMG i have the wost hangover ever!  think its because me and DH never really drink, we don't even have a glass of wine at the week end if we are both of and can litterally go months without having a single drink, so i am ill today. We were both up for injections at 7 o'clock this morning with raging hangover's NOT GOOD!!

Mandy- hope all went well with ur postap

Mrs R- glad to here the wee one is on the mend, wee soul! Injections are going ok thanks, DH is doing a good job   

Mierran- As Mrs R says the count down is on, hope u get plenty of rest  

Hope everyone esle is well


----------



## Cars

Angel-        that all is ok with you xxx


----------



## Mrs R

Angel - thinking of you hunni, hope its just a wee blip and all is ok


----------



## mierran

Angel - hope all ok and you get a scan today. dont give up - bleeding in early pregnancy quite common - something like 1 in 6 pregnancies have some bleeding 1st trimester.           

Misha - hope your hangover has improved,and you're feeling more human.    

mandy - hope prostap inj went ok. stage 1 down , and not long till the 30th

mrs r - glad all going well, and both you and luke are feeling a bit better.   
still no c-section date - have appt on thurs so going to chase it up then. that's me 34 weeks tomorrow.   
I keep trying to push them down a bit when they get too high to give me a chance of breathing. it's not entirely successful. Oh well, sleep is overrated anyway.   

hi to everyone else

x x


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Girlies   

Thank you all so much for the positive thoughts xxx    

All went ok with the scan, embie is fine, measuring as should and heartbeat fine - the cause of the bleeding was the other blasto they put in.  We just assumed it hadnt attached, but saw it on the scan today, it did attach but hasnt developed properly so thats really sad   but we are just sooooo grateful all is still well with the other one ....... mixed emotions!!! 

They said I would bleed for about a week and to come back if it got any heavier.

Love and luck to all as always xxxxxxx thank you so much girls, good to know you are all here


----------



## misha moo

Angel so glad all is well honey  

Well i actually don't think its a hangover i had, i think i am just suffering sum side effects from the drugs. I actually felt fine last nite and this morning but buy about lunch time today started having the same feelings as i had yesterday. I feel like crap, having waves of nausea, sore head, i also keep burring up   or maybe i am coming down with something, either way i feel really ill.


----------



## mandy3372

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for the support. I went to GRI sunday am for my prostap and so far so good. I was wondering however, if anybody could tell me "How long does a cycle of treatment take??  That seems to be a question that I never asked.


Hope someone can help....


Regards

Mandy3372x


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Misha - sorry you're still feeling grotty and that it looks like the booze wasnt to blame. hope today was better. 

Angel - sorry about your 2nd little blast but v glad your baby is doing well. hope no more bleeding scares to come. 

mandy - you're on what is called the long protocol. you'll have a date to be scanned to see if the prostap has worked in 2-3 weeks. You'll start stimming then. That takes between 6 and 14 days ( usually 9-11) depending on how well you respond - you get scanned usually after 6 days and every 2 or 3 days until cooked.    You then take a trigger shot to mature your eggs - the timing of this is vital. 36 hours later you get egg collection. Embryo transfer is usually day 2 or 3 at the royal. you then get a blood test/ do a home pregnancy test about 2 weeks after the embryos are transfered ( normally 17 days after your trigger shot). Hope this helps give you an idea as to timing. sorry cant be more precise- it varies from one woman to another 

Mrs R - hope AF behaved herself, and Luke is back to causing havok   

X X


----------



## mandy3372

mierran said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Misha - sorry you're still feeling grotty and that it looks like the booze wasnt to blame. hope today was better.
> 
> Angel - sorry about your 2nd little blast but v glad your baby is doing well. hope no more bleeding scares to come.
> 
> mandy - you're on what is called the long protocol. you'll have a date to be scanned to see if the prostap has worked in 2-3 weeks. You'll start stimming then. That takes between 6 and 14 days ( usually 9-11) depending on how well you respond - you get scanned usually after 6 days and every 2 or 3 days until cooked.  You then take a trigger shot to mature your eggs - the timing of this is vital. 36 hours later you get egg collection. Embryo transfer is usually day 2 or 3 at the royal. you then get a blood test/ do a home pregnancy test about 2 weeks after the embryos are transfered ( normally 17 days after your trigger shot). Hope this helps give you an idea as to timing. sorry cant be more precise- it varies from one woman to another
> 
> Mrs R - hope AF behaved herself, and Luke is back to causing havok
> 
> X X
> 
> Hiya, Thanks so much for the reply, I appreciate it alot. I'm doing fine, no symptoms from the prostap so far. I got the shot on sunday and have been told that I will have a bleed but I'm on day two and no bleed as yet. I'm due back at the GRI next week and would rather the bleed be done and dusted by then. How long does it take for a perwson to bleed once having had a shot of prostap?? x


----------



## misha moo

Hi ladies

Well still feeling crap, spent most of today feeling sick with a sore head! Not good!  I have a meeting in Edinburgh tomorrow that i have to go to and the though of the train journey is already making me feel sick! need to be up and out for 7 o'clock so i better get to bed, got a scan on Fri morning and then one booked for Monday, if needed. Got a feeling though i will be Tue or wed for EC. The thing is i am now working through till Tue, its not a prob to take time off but i wanted to work right up until EC but if i keep feeling as bad as this i don't think i will be able to  . DH has mention to me that  he is keeping an eye on me for OHSS as i have been feeling bloated, sick, headace, thirsty and the skin on my face is so dry and tight! never had this feeling before as i have an oily skin so this is a bit strange. Anyway i understand his concern but if anything, during the last 2 treatments there has been no sign of OHSS, and if anything it has taken me ages stimming on the max doesage of drugs to get to a stage where i have enough to collect. 

Anyway sorry for blabbing on and on  

Mandy- u will have been given ur postap on day 21 of ur cycle so if u have a typical 28 day cycle u should bleed 7 days after postap, it just depends on length of ur cycle. Then u will go back for a scan in about 2-3wks to see if the womb lining is thin and everything is "sleeping" before stimming begins. good luck X

nite everyone X


----------



## Cars

Misha- Hope youre feeling a wee bit better  xxxx


----------



## misha moo

Aww thanks cars   it was a long day but not has bad as i had expected. Still a bit headace, not so sicky today which is good  i can handle anything except feeling sick. Tummy feeling that weird way it gets when u know there is lots of stuff going on in  there. Not working tomorrow so i will rest. 

Had a weird feeling last nite thinking about EC and Et next wk, felt nervous and a bit of panic!  Don't know why? i have done it before and been absolutely fine and i have not even given it a second though really.Maybe i am just worried about trying to pick up the pieces at the other end of this if i have another BFN  i think thats what it is.

Hope ur all doing well  Cars, Carrie D, Mandy, Mrs R, Mierran, Angel, Ranwellie, Sadie, Mini Mouse and sorry if i have forgot anyone.


----------



## misha moo

Got my scan in the morning, say a wee    for me ladies that i have lots of lovely wee folies growing X


----------



## Carrie D

just popping on to see how Misha Moo's scan went this morning.  Hope there were lots of lovely follies for you!


----------



## mandy3372

Hi everyone,

Just thought I would leave a quick message before I retire. I got my prostap on Sunday am and with no side effects so ar. I have still not had a bleed and we're about day six now. I hope it happens within the next couple of day otherwise I don't know what would be the next step.


mandy3372


----------



## misha moo

Hey ladies

Sorry just a wee quick one from me, had a busy day and i should be in bed for work in the morning. I had about 6 follies on my right between 14-16m with a few 12's too. On my left i had 2 follies a 14 and a 15 with a few smaller ones, quite happy with that as they seem to be growing the same rate, last time they were all jumbled up in size and i had lots that were 2 big and sum too wee. Tue morning for EC  

Mandy- u have had postap so ur period may not come on time as expected, last time i had postap mine was a week late so don't worry, its quite common for it to be delayed, if u have any concerns u should call ur clinic X

Carrie- Thanks for asking for me honey  hope ur doing ok x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies,

Just a quicky from me with some happy news !

I am now a Mummy to two gorgeous little boys.

I went in to labour very quickly during the night last Thursday/Friday night and went in to hospital the next morning, we hadn't got to the twin clinic to discuss our delivery options so had to decide on the day (at a point where I could barely speak!) anyway partly due to their early arrival (35 weeks) and partly due to the mention of the second twin being tricky to deliver naturally on a number of occasions we decided to have a section. So by lunchtime I was the proud and relieved Mummy of Jamie (4lbs 5oz) and Joe (4lb 8.5 oz).

They are both wee diddlers as you'll see from the weights. Jamie has defied the odds and managed to stay with me in the ward and is now back to his birth weight after just 8 days. Jamie and I were discharged yesterday. Wee Joe was taken to neo natal for a bit of help a few hours after he was born as he was a bit 'grunty' and cold. It broke my heart seeing him all tubed up but he's now out of an incubator and in a cot and his feeding is going well so looking to get him home early in the week.

So things are pretty hectic here. I was told to take it easy due to the section but we are to-ing and fro-ing from the hospital with Jamie in tow. I think we'll just have a massive 'love-in' when we're all back together as a family !

I was hoping to breast feed however the babies are just too small to latch on. I'm trying to express at least some and so I'll be ready when they catch up but its so hard with looking after one new born and going back and forward to visit the other but I'll stick in there. Every little helps ! 

Ladies, please don't give up on your dreams. We thought it would never happen and if anyone had told me I'd find myself with two beautiful sons in 2010 I wouldn't have believed him. The section may be not very natural but when I heard my baby cry and saw their wee faces it really was the moment when everything fitted in to place. 

Sorry for lack of personals. I'll try and catch up soon.

Misha - sounds good for your treatment. Fingers crossed.

Mierran - you next !! 

Mrs R, Sadie - hello ladies!

Angel - hope you are keeping well.

Catch up soon.

Minnie 
xx


----------



## misha moo

AWWWWW MINI MOUSE CONGRATS ON UR WEE BABY MINI'S!    

Well done u, i had tears in my eyes reading ur post, so happy that ur dream's have finally come true, and what lovely names, u must be over the moon, and it doesn't matter what way they got here just as long as they have arrived safe and sound, hope u are all reunited and the wee one is allowed home soon X FAB NEWS X

Sorry guys my news is not as exciting as mini's but tomorrow is my last day of stimms! woohoo LOL  

nite nite X


----------



## mandy3372

misha moo said:


> Hey ladies
> 
> Sorry just a wee quick one from me, had a busy day and i should be in bed for work in the morning. I had about 6 follies on my right between 14-16m with a few 12's too. On my left i had 2 follies a 14 and a 15 with a few smaller ones, quite happy with that as they seem to be growing the same rate, last time they were all jumbled up in size and i had lots that were 2 big and sum too wee. Tue morning for EC
> 
> Mandy- u have had postap so ur period may not come on time as expected, last time i had postap mine was a week late so don't worry, its quite common for it to be delayed, if u have any concerns u should call ur clinic X
> 
> Carrks for asking for me honey  hope ur doing ok.
> 
> Hiya Misha Moo,
> 
> Thanks for the info. I don't have a period so I wouldn't know what day of my cycle that the Prostap has been given. I'm due at the GRI 30/9/10
> to be scanned but I feel that would be a waste of time if I haven't bled. It's frustrating because you just want to get on with the next step.
> 
> I think I am going to wait and see what happens by wed am. If there's no sign then i'll call the clinic with a view to postponing the scan til another day.
> 
> Mandy3372 xx


----------



## likesabath

Hi ladies....

sorry not been around for ages....I just needed some time out with my DH, we go on our amazing holiday next week so we're very excited and all packed ready.

I haven't looked far back but it sounds like there's been a few ups and downs since I was around. 

Misha - good luck on your cycle hun, I know its taken a lot of time to be ready!    

I joined weightwatchers 8 weeks ago and although I don't need to lose loads of weight, I have managed to lose a stone! I'm so proud of myself, its been tough but I'll look much better lounging round the pool in Vegas! I also tried on a pair of size 12 jeans today! They didnt fit but even so I'm almost there!   

Well monumentous decision has been reached and we've decided to give more treatment a miss. Its taken a long time for us to get here, but its defo the right thing for us. We made enquiries about adoption after the last treatment failed and at the time they told us it was too soon, and to call back in September so thats what we're going to do. We both know its a hard and long road ahead, but we need to call time - I'm starting to lose my mind!   

Anyway, I just wanted to pop up and say hi, and wish everyone well    

Love and light

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

Minnie - congratulations on two beautiful boys. I hope Jo gets out soon, and you can reunite your babies. So happy for you. And how right you are - thought for a wee bit babies going to arrive on fri but fortunately false alarm. 

likesabath - good luck on your onward journey - and keep us posted. I hope you get your family soon

carrie and Cars - how're your journeys going? 

misha - good luck for Tues    for lots of good little eggies

mandy - hope all continues to go well for you on the prostap

Angel - how're you getting on? hope all ok with you and your baby - and no more bleeding.

Mrs R - how're you and Luke doing

Sadie - how're you and wee frank. 

AFM - so far so good. Got date for c-section - oct 19th when I'll be 38 weeks exactly. That's if I hang on that long,. Thought on Fri they may be about to put in an early appearance. 

I'm finding even little things more difficult so apologies if I'm not so good at personals over the next few weeks. Still thinking of you all and hoping everyone does well - whatever point in the IF journey they're on. I'll keep you posted re what happens tho   

X X


----------



## misha moo

Evening ladies

sarah- Brill to hear from u, sound like u will be looking fab for ur hol its great when u lose a bit of weight, it makes u feel so much better about ur self doesn't it? well done u. Happy that u and DH have decided on ur next move, cars and carrie D will have a few pointers and a bit of advice for u i am sure. Thanks for ur   . Have a wonderful hol with DH u deserve it honey X  

Mandy- can totally understand ur frustration honey, there is nothing worse than just wanting to get started. Anyway i am sure the clinic will be able to help u out with ur next step. Hope u don't mind me asking but do u never have a period? what treatment are u doing? sorry if u have already told us before and i haven't remembered,  i was just curious as there might be another section of the site u could post on as well to get more info from others in a similar situation. X

Mierran- how are u honey? cant wait to here ur good news, wont be long now X

Well that me all ready to go, DH gave me booster shot tonight and i have a drug free day tomorrow before EC, hope i get lots of eggs this time.   Finished up work today, my employer gives you 1 wk at full pay for IVF tx so  might as well take it, then i am off on hol anyway for 2 wks so i am off for 3wk in total  just going to try and make the most of it as DH has some time off 2, i am going to try and enjoy my time off and hopefully no spend it worrying if its worked or not. 

Hows everyone else    angel, mrs r, sadie 
XX


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Girlies!!    

Not been on for a while! firstly have to say HUGE congratulations to Minnie!!!!!!!!             I was in tears reading your post!!!!! Oh hun Im soooooooooo happy for you!!!!! you are sooooo blessed!!  I cant even imagine how small they must be at those weights!!   a prayer for each to help them grow big and strong   Joe will be with you in no time! must be strange for them to be without each other   CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN!!!!!!!!    

Mierran - hun dont you go getting any ideas of joining minnie!!!!! keep them in till they are cooked!!!   wow thats not long now   

Likesabath - Just wanted to wish you the best of luck with your journey   couldnt have been an easy decision to make   

Mandy - wishing you the best of luck with your treatment   every day is a worry I know   

Misha - Thinking of you today and wishing you all the best for tomorrow!! cant wait to hear how you got on. Keep an eye out for OHSS!!! 

AFM - Still bleeding   but its old blood now, poor little blasto   but embie is fine which is a relief - I have my first midwife appointment on wednesday!! thats me 10 weeks!  When I went for emergency scan last week she was looking at my ovaries and said they were still extremely large, she was pushing them and proding them which was really really sore! and they have just got worse and worse since and are back to being very very painful - can you agrivate OHSS by proding ovaries about?!?!?!  Im back to being all swollen and looking 7 months pregnant again too!! 

Anyway, love and luck to everyone whatever stage you are at.     ............. still smiling and chuffed to bits for Minnie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    xxx


----------



## mandy3372

misha moo said:


> Evening ladies
> 
> sarah- Brill to hear from u, sound like u will be looking fab for ur hol its great when u lose a bit of weight, it makes u feel so much better about ur self doesn't it? well done u. Happy that u and DH have decided on ur next move, cars and carrie D will have a few pointers and a bit of advice for u i am sure. Thanks for ur  . Have a wonderful hol with DH u deserve it honey X
> 
> Mandy- can totally understand ur frustration honey, there is nothing worse than just wanting to get started. Anyway i am sure the clinic will be able to help u out with ur next step. Hope u don't mind me asking but do u never have a period? what treatment are u doing? sorry if u have already told us before and i haven't remembered,  i was just curious as there might be another section of the site u could post on as well to get more info from others in a similar situation. X
> 
> Mierran- how are u honey? cant wait to here ur good news, wont be long now X
> 
> Well that me all ready to go, DH gave me booster shot tonight and i have a drug free day tomorrow before EC, hope i get lots of eggs this time.  Finished up work today, my employer gives you 1 wk at full pay for IVF tx so might as well take it, then i am off on hol anyway for 2 wks so i am off for 3wk in total  just going to try and make the most of it as DH has some time off 2, i am going to try and enjoy my time off and hopefully no spend it worrying if its worked or not.
> 
> Hows everyone else angel, mrs r, sadie
> XX
> 
> Hiya Misha Moo,
> 
> I have the odd period but never have one every month. The treatment I'm having is icsi. I just feel disappointed because I would have expected the nurse to properly tell me when she would think it should happen and if it doesn't happen within that time what the next step would be.
> 
> I would appreciate any help you can give me Misha moo. Sorry to be a pest about this.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Mandy3372 xxx


----------



## Carrie D

CONGRATULATIONS Minnie!!!!  Sooo happy for you and hope that the whole family will be reunited in no time.

Misha Moo - best of luck for EC.  You'll be PUPO in no time!

Angel - 10 weeks already?  Wow, time flies.  Hope your poor ovaries calm down after all the prodding and let you look just 3 months pregnant soon!

Mierran - roll on Oct 19th.  I really, really can't believe how quick the time has gone.  Only seems a couple of weeks since you were planning your travels to Turkey.

Sarah - Welcome to the adoption journey.  I'm just starting out, but Cars is already quite far on (goes to panel in Nov).  I have my first meeting with the SW on Friday afternoon.  Not sure what to expect, but she says she just wants to get to know us and our situation.  We're still not sure if we are going to go abroad or look to adopt from Scotland.  My husband is from South America, so that would be the reason to go international. Unfortunately the process is different for domestic vs international, so we need to make our mind up soon.  Will let you know how Friday goes.

Baby dust to everyone else.  This is a lucky thread, so bring on those babies however they find us.

Carrie D x


----------



## Caz

Hello Ladies









We are making some slight changes today. This being, we are moving the clinic threads from the IVF board to the locations board where the clinic is situated. This will make it more logical and easier for new members to find. It frees up the board for IVF questions and general IVF threads.
So if you need to find this thread, Please look in the *Scotland* locations


----------



## misha moo

Can some one  please help, looked under Scotland locations but cant find this thread!!


----------



## mierran

OMG - just what my brain doesnt need at the moment - a hunt for the thread. I'd blame it on the babies but i suspect that it's always been like that   

misha - hope all went well today.

minnie - hope your boys are thriving

x x


----------



## misha moo

This is showing up under last post for counties in Scotland but not under any sub heading?! ok maybe i am acting thick  



Anyway things didn't go too well for us today i ended up with only 3 eggs  lots of empty follicles! I know every one says it only takes one egg, and i know that, but i don't think we will make it to transfer   Last time we had 16 eggs and only 2 suitable for transfer, so i don't feel that is a lot compared to others. Feel like this is just going to be a repeat of 1st cycle, as we also go 3 then and none were suitable  

I have been crying on and off all day, bracing myself for bad news tomorrow but still hoping and   that they will make it. come on wee eggies i need u XXX


----------



## Caz

Misha-moo, I just replied to your PM.

Sorry, my fault, I must have clicked on the wrong button when I moved the post. I will relocate it under the correct county for you now. The old redirect in the other thread will bring you to this thread again. 

C~x


----------



## likesabath

Oh misha....I'm so sorry. I won't say it only takes 1 cos that used to drive me crazy too, what I will say is that I am sending you lots of love and hugs, and fingers crossed tonight is a good night

Loads of love 

Sarah xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - just a quicky from me. I only had 4 eggs suitable at my last cycle in January and now I have my two boys. I understand how you must be feeling tonight and I will send up a prayer for you. Hope the news is good in the morning.

Mierran - boys are good. Joe came home yesterday so we had our first night of two babies. Went not too bad really. They are feeding around the same time so we had one each and did manage to get some sleep as they went down quite well. 

I'll leave it there but good wishes to all the Glasgow Girls and I'll be in touch again soon properly.

M
xx


----------



## rosegal

*Hi, I am new to this forum and hope I am on the right one. i always read the threads but have not yet posted. I have been reading with interest the journey of others and I am so amazed at the strength and courage of the women. i wanted to share my journey to give hope to others.*

I have just completed a cycle of ICSI with EC on 25 August and ET on 27 August. The 2 ww was just awful. I could not concentrate on work and just wanted so desperately to be pregnant. 

DH and I trying for 2 years with no success. It was - I am ashamed to admit - very difficult for me watching others around us get pregnant constantly in some cases and with ease.  

We were on waiting list since early last year and the problem was male factor.  

I got my LMP on 2 July and started cyle of treatment on 25 July. After that things seem a blur!  

I think I started my daily injections - which was not as bad as I had expected until the 10th day. I produced too many follicles and there was a danger I was hyper stimulating. But Iw as told to continue until 14th day. Due to the number of follicles I felt so uncomfortable but so excited at the thought it was working. Thankfully they recovered 14 eggs on 25 August and on 27 August I had my ET (at Glasgow Royal).  I was told I had 11 eggs which were ok and 5 of these were later frozen. 2 were transferred. 

My 2 ww was Friday 10 September where I was told I had a high HCG level which indicated I was pregnant. I attended on my own as DH was committed elsewhere and could not get away. I was scared also in case the result was negative and wanted to be on my own so didnt take anyone else. 

I broke down crying when the Dr told me.  

I also had Ovarian hyperstimulation which got worse some 10 days after ET. This was agony. My body was still producing follicles making it very uncomfortable but I was told it would not pose a problem to the pregnancy. 

I have to admit I maintained a positive outlook from beginning to end. it was scary. After ET DH said to me, pray that all is well and pray that God makes you a Mother, failing which He gives you strength to overcome the disappointment.  

I have my first scan on 11 October and I am very scared, that anything can go wrong. I have constant pains, from hyper stimulation of ovaries (which is calming) but also sharp pains, cramp pains, stretch type pains, but thankfully no bleeding, so I am taking that as a good sign right?

I am not sure how far along the pregnancy I would be considered but I am guessing 4 1/2 weeks if ET was 27 August. 

*Anyways I wanted to share this and thank you for reading my journey. I shall pray for those who are going through the cycle and ask that you remember me in your prayers too!*


----------



## misha moo

Unfortunately none of our eggs made it   .


----------



## Carrie D

Misha, really sorry to hear your news


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Sorry to gate crash your thread.

Misha, so sorry to hear your news...hope you're ok.  

Rosegal, just wanted to send you a wee message, you sound like you've had a pretty similar time to me. I just found out yesterday that I am pregnant (still in shock and cant believe im typing this!). However, for the last 3 days ive had bleeding and the cramping/pains that you describe. The clinic told me it was normal, so just to try and reassure you a bit, that you're not alone and what you're experiencing is normal?

That said, I am slightly freaking out about the bleeding and just praying everythings ok. They reckon im losing 1 of my 2 embryos and that could be causing the bleed, so fingers crossed. Scan isnt until 20th October, so time will tell....

By my reckoning, I think you're 7 weeks tonight, but others may correct me.

Good luck all.
xx


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

Sorry for not posting for ages - head is all over the place - 31 weeks yesterday and counting - second time around with a toddler is not as easy as first time!!   

I just wanted to pop on finally & say to Misha that I am sooo sorry honey - I know nothing will make you feel better if I say anything more - so just sooo sorry     

Minnie Mouse - a great big congrats to you & DH - well done on your lovely 2 new little boys (please post a pic for us all to see!!)!  I can imagine it must be soooo amazing after all the trying & waiting to finally have your little ones you have always dreamt of!  Well done!!!!  Enjoy - the first 8 weeks are the hardest (with 1 little one that is)!     

Gosh Mierran - not much longer now - is it the same for you in that time has flown in - but it is dragging along now?  I feel like every week takes an age to pass - and still another 9 weeks to go....  Urrrgghh!  Just want little one in my arms - cannot wait!   

Angel - how are you doing?  Cannot believe the OHSS has resurfaced again - not much longer til you are 13 weeks and I am told that is when your hormones settle and OHSS is normally gone for good...  Fingers crossed for you honey xxx

Sadie - how are you doing honey, long time no chat, hope Frank is doing well?  Likesabath - well done on your decision - a momentous one to make and now you have a new & positive focus - keep us posted - sooo exciting!

Ranweli - was lovely to see your post recently - hope all is well & you are having fun being a yummy mummy!   

Love to everyone else & apologies for not keeping up with personals & posts of late - will get better once I am on maternity leave in 4 weeks time (roll on)!!

Love Tashia xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Misha - so sorry. This just isn't fair. No one deserves this, particularly you. I know there is nothing I can say but please know I am thinking of you.

M
x


----------



## Mrs R

Minnie - HUGE CONGRATS   Such lovely news, I'm so pleased you've got both boys home now & you can be a proper little family! Well done mrs  

Misha - Gutted for you hunni.....thinking of you  

Mierran - how you doing, fab you've got a date   Not long to go, get in as much rest & sleep as poss these coming weeks  

sarah - hard decision to make but a very brave one. I'll need to send you a PM when I get a wee minute  

tashia - hope you're keeping ok  

bambino - same thing happened with me.....I lost one of my embies at around 6wks but thankfully the other one grew into my gorgeous boy, stay positive

rosegal - good luck for your scan on the 11th    

hello 2 everyone else

Mrs R xx


----------



## emmypops

Minnie - Congrats on your two bouncing boys     They must be so dinky   

Misha -   

Likesabath - Good luck honey on the next exciting step of your journey   

Mierran - Not long now - hope all goes well   

Tashia - Can't believe you are 31 weeks already    where does the time go ?

Bambino and Rosegal - Welcome and good luck to both of you   

All is well here - Isla is at the really smiley stage at the moment and is such a good wee baby   

Take care

Emmy xx


----------



## rosegal

Misha Moo, I know Im new to the site but I am sorry to hear your news.   I hope you are ok?

Also very quickly, thanks to the others that have also responded and hi to everyone. I called the hospital with signs and symptoms and said I was about 6.5 weeks. But anyways rather than 11th I have to go tomorrow for a scan...I hope things are ok..


----------



## misha moo

*Thanks girls for all the messages of support, it means a lot  *

*Have to say i think i am doing ok, not even cried a tear this time, i think i am getting use to the dissopointment  *

*Dh was really down yesterday when we got the news, feelings of guilt, he is brighter today though. Its not anyones fault, particularly not his, i love him so much and have always seen this as our problem, not just his. *

*Anyway just wanted to pick ur brains, we have decided to go ahead with more TX this time in Norway hopefully Jan/Feb next year. We have already contacted them and they are looking for more information from us about egg quality etc. Has anyone any clue as to how i go about getting my info from GRI and how long it can take. I have already contacted GRI and they say my case for last TX will go to review and then we will get a letter inviting us in for review appointment, i can remember doing this the last time and waited ages for the review app. I will contact them but i just wanted to put the feelers out first to see if anyone had any tips.*

*Sorry for the lack of personals this time will pop back on later, i am just so tired just now. After i do one or two wee things i want to fall asleep. *

*Again thanks for the support ladies XX*


----------



## rosegal

Hi Misha Moo, I am glad to hear you are giving it a go. DH and I considered Jinemed in Istanbul but then our appointment came in. i would perhaps write a letter to the hospital asking for whatever information is needed. They must get lots of requests so it must be pretty standard for them, maybe?

*I went for my scan today. I am so so so sad. i am 7 weeks tomorrow and the vaginal u/s showed a sac. When I explained I had 2 ET's she looked for another one. *

*I have two sacs, one smaller than the other, and nothing in them. I was shocked. This is my first time and I was still optimistic...not knowing the significance of this. I was told to be a bit concerned as there was nothing in them and that there was no foetal pole (is that what it is called). I even asked if she was looking at air bubbles. *

*I cant describe that feeling. My heart broke in two there and then. I asked if it was because it was early and told it is unlikely. She would expect to see something at this stage. *

*I left and called in the afternoon. I was in shock. I got more details but have to go back thursday where someone from the medical team will be available to attend to me for another scan to confirm. I dont know what that means. *

*I explained I had no bleeding but was told to expect it soon. *

*I am walking around in a daze. They said I was a good responder and I just cant help crying and crying. What happened to my little ones? Were they there? Was it me? I was so excited this morning thinking I was going to see the little bubba! *

*I dont want to bleed and I want there to be something. But there is not. *

*I have booked myself in at a private clinic tomorrow for a second opinion...my DH disagrees but I need to know. *

*I am clutching at straws and I was told I have to accept it for what it is. *

*Oh and my ovaries are still very very enlarged from the Ovarian Hyperstimulation. What happens now? Do I have to go through the injections all over again?*


----------



## Bambino77

Hi girls

Misha and Rosegal, my thoughts are with you both         

I feel really numb today – we had it all taken away from us yesterday too, miscarriage – well im hoping its that, but they havent ruled out ectopic. I was bleeding so went for repeat bloods. My bloods on Tuesday were 113 and then yesterday they were 119.  Can’t believe it’s all been so cruelly taken away from us. I have so many questions too. 

Who knows, it could just be ‘one of those things’ and theres no reason for it. In a lot of ways I hope it is just one of those things, so that we dont have any probs next time.

I can’t stop crying though, just feel so so sad. DH was supposed to be away to the Ryder Cup this morning and he’d been so looking forward to it. He’s not gone and thats upsetting me, but he said theres no way he could leave me in this state. He’s gutted too and said he wouldnt remotely enjoy it if he was there anyway. It’s just not how I had envisaged this weekend to go....

The cramp in my back has got so bad now though, so its defo all over. I just hope my levels have gone down on Monday and it is miscarriage and not ectopic.

DH said last night that we can have another go at GCRM  while waiting on NHS (I called them yesterday and they said it would likely be next June before we’re seen!!) – im not quite sure where we’re getting the money from, but he’s told me not to worry about that. It still doesn’t stop it hurting though and it does feel like you’ve lost something.

I just wish on Tuesday we’d got a negative result, rather than getting a positive and then it being so quickly taken away from you. 

Fingers and toes crossed for next time. It’s scarier 2nd time around though as you know what’s ahead, last time I didnt have a clue what to expect (and ignorance is definitely better!). I was so ill after EC and the thought of doing it again sends a shiver through me!!

Anyways, hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, my head isn’t really with it at the moment. 

Have a great weekend all.
xxx


----------



## rosegal

Bambino77...I am so sorrry to hear that hunny. 

It is absolutely heartbreaking. Its the worst thing ever.   

I went for a private scan today...just because I dont know. I needed to do something...I went to the Nuffield in the West End, 

2 sacks, one empty, where something appeared to have seperated and the other a very small foetal pole near the end of the sac with no heartbeat. Dr said he expected a heartbeat at 7 weeks. He hopes that my scan next week at GRI will be ok but said to be pessimistic. If the other is empty this one is not viable. He said its unlikely this preganancy will be viable. Im glad for his honesty. If its near the end then of the sac its likely it is going to seperate as well. 

So I wait for a miscarriage failing which the hospital remove it from within me.    

I cant breathe or talk. Its heartwrenching. I feel for all of you who have gone through treatment with a negative result. 

I dont know if i can go through it again. I want to try where they have a high success rate. I cant face disappointment again.
Remember me in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ANGEL05

Oh Ladies!!!!!!!     

              

Loads of hugs required all round on this thread!!!

Misha     big hugs for you hun, love your determination to try again, we are all here for you xxx


Rosegal!     That just seems so cruel! I thought things were all over for us for a while, and I also had severe OHSS and its quite a thought to have to start tx all over again - thinking of you xxx

Bambino - Are they sure its all over for both embies? I had bleeding and it turned out it was only one of the two which were put back in, the other one is fine (well it was at my scan last week hopefully still is!!   ) worst case scenario hun, I would recommend GCRM in a heartbeat!! they have been beyond fantastic, skilled, knowledgabe, professional and extremely friendly throughout our tx and we felt we were in the best hands possible, regardless of what the outcome was going to be, will deffo use them again if the need should arise!

Hi to Tashia, Emmy, Mrs R, Minnie, Meirran, Carrie and Likesabath xxxxx     

You are all in my thoughts and prayers girlies xxxxx


----------



## Carrie D

Really, really sorry to hear the sad news on today's board.  It's so heartbreaking.   

           Lots of hugs to each of you.  Carrie D x


----------



## mollymittens

Just a quick post girlies,
hope that u r all well.
Merrian had her babies last night. She had a baby boy and a girl, both small but perfect. Mum doing ok but she will post all the info herself when she is back online.

x


----------



## misha moo

Hi Ladies

Firstly WELL DONE MIERRAN  u have waited a long, long time for this honey, glad to hear both babies have arrived safe and sound. So happy for u XXXX  



Rosegal- Its is deff heatbraking and so so cruel. I understand how u must be feeling, as far as doing tx again, give yourself time to get over what has happened. Try to think only about today and don't worry about whats going to happen over the next few wks and months. Hope u get sum answers soon  

Bambino- Glad ur DH is looking after you and wanted to be there to support u, as for crying of course u will be crying on and off u have every right too. If u want a good cry just go ahead, it will help u heal in the long run. Try not to think to far ahead, i know its hard but thinking about another tx and EC at the moment will only confuse and stress u out. Just try to take things as they come  

ROSEGAL and BAMBINO- Its such a awful time for u both just now, with regards to doing more tx, don't worry when the time comes u will know where and when u want to try again, and when u both do u will be able to face doing more tx again and feel strong about it. u just need time to heal and come to terms with what has happened, and u will be surprised at ur own resilience and strength. In the meantime u will find lots of support on this thread, be good to yourselves at the moment ladies u both need TLC X   


Well i contacted GRI legal department today and requested and application form, the girl said i just send the form back and it should take no longer that 40 days. We are hoping to get our initial consultation booked with Scanhealth in the next month or 2 as i am beginning to think there could be some underlying issues particularly with egg quality that the GRI have missed out on so i want to give them enough time to investigate before tx starts. 

BIG HUGS TO EVERYONE


----------



## Carrie D

Mierran - wow, it has really happened.  I am so, so, so happy for you.  Please introduce us to your little ones when you can.  Loads of love, Carrie D x


----------



## Carrie D

MollyMittens...I've thought about you a lot this year.  How are you doing? xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Many congratulations Mierran.

You must be delighted. So pleased to hear all is well. It is strange as I was going to contact you yesterday to say if you went at the same gestation as me, then your babies would be born yesterday ! Then I thought what are the chances that ?!!

I'm 2 weeks in and all going well. Both babies are home and I'm loving it. Although I did have to call the out of hours Dr last night as I was feverish and felt awful. So I'm on antibiotics which will hopefully clear things up. I just thought it was a side affect of the section so I'm glad I had it checked out. 

Catch up soon and looking forward to hearing all the details !

M
x


----------



## misha moo

Hey

Mini- so glad ur enjoying every minute of it  

Can you believe it i got my application form the very next day! think that is the quickest GRI have ever done anything  going to get it posted back tomorrow. Sent another email to Arne at Scanhealth giving them as much detail as i can remember about previous cycles  . I have also asked him about a bit more detail on how pain relief for EC is managed, as for what i can gather there is not general or sedation for it, u are completely awake with some pain relief   LOL  

Anyway hope ur all doing well Meirran, Mrs R, Carrie D, Cars, mollymittens, sadie, angel, rosegal, bambino, emmypops


----------



## rosegal

mierran , congratulations. Am I right in thinking you went to Jinemed in Istanbul. DH and I went there last October and met with Dr Munip. We were making plans to go earlier this year but our appointment came through.

Congratulations also to the others who are going through a successful pregnancy. That fills me with hope.   

A big hug to those that are also going through a similar time as am I. hopefully things will look better soon.   

Girls, I had the most awful time on my ICSI treatment wise. Sometimes, I felt my questions werent answered, when I had asked. Some staff were helpful some were not. I want a note of my results from beginning to end. Can I do this? DH also wants his results in writing. I feel when I ask its ...the results are good...or ok ...above average. I want to know levels and averages etc in numbers. 

I am seriously contemplating Jinemed too. I have one cycle left on ICSI and I want to know what grade or quality the embryos were. Will I be told if asked. 

Im clutching at straws, I know. The fault could easily lie with me. I have so amny questions, I dont know who to ask. When I attended for my appointment I felt they were very detached and ready to move onto the next patient. 

I dont even know what I should be asking. 

Thanks for reading girls and for your support. I think I need time for my body to heal in any event.


----------



## Tashia

Hi Girls

I just wanted to pop on to send big hugs & sympathies to you lovely ladies who have had horrid disappointments over the last few days - I am soo sad for you!  Dont give up the dream though - just try to get through the awful sadness & you will come out the other side stronger & ready for the next round...  After our first IVF tx failed I thought it would never work, but second time around (at GCRM) we got our lovely Oliver and third time around we are now just 8 wks to go to Oliver's sibling arriving...  So please dont give up the faith - there are disappointments (and they are really tough) but all too often next time around you are blessed and I reckon you appreciate the BFP all the more...

Mierran - a BIG congratulations - cannot wait to hear all your news & the story of little ones arriving into the world - post soon please! ;o)))

Love to everyone else, back to work, so short post!

Tashia xxxx


----------



## mandy3372

Hi everyone,

I hope everyone is doing ok and feeling ok.

I got my Prostap 19/09 and even this time along I still haven't bled. I was at the clinic on Thursday, nurse told me that mt womb was still thick. I've been given an appt to go back on Thursday morning to be rescanned with a view to being given Provera. Does anybody know of any side effects with Provera. 

One next thing, I've lost a load of weight to get this tx and since i've had the prostap I've tried extra hard to not gain any weight and yet when I get on the scales I've gained 4lbs. Is this typical of the Prostap injection?

Sorry to be sooo long-winded..


babydust to you all



Mandy3372


----------



## rosegal

Mandy 3372, when I had my prostap and treatment, I had put on weight to be healthy (I am very small boned) and when I was on the treatment, I could eat very little. My apetite was affected. However when I was weighed, I was expecting to lose weight and realised I had put on 2lb or something like that.   

I think it is characteristic of the drugs they give you, methinx. 

On the other side, I am now all of a sudden since yesterday feeling very very sick, more than nauseaus. Its weird. I thought after being told foetus had no hb and waiting for miscarriage or d&C or whatever, this would die down??  

I cant control it and it is worse than what it was before. It is 24/7 since yesterday morning and the thought of food even sets it off!! Nothing is helping. Urgh. How soon does it take for this to subside. I think it is not fair given what I was told. You would think the hormones would quickly reduce. i am also feeling very tired and very weak. I think it may be the stress of the past week. Well thats what I am putting it down to. But the sickness I thought I was going to literary through up when I went shopping today for food!!   

Have final scan on 7th October where they tell me how to remove the sac and foetus etc. I shall be 8 weeks then.   

I am sorry if this is inappropriate....I have not bled...and am so worried that a d&C will harm my uterus compared to taking a pill?? How long will it take...Oh questions after questions. Oh and my ovaries are still massive. LOL! Nothing can go right! I have to admit I am a bit better about it than last week.   

anyways thats my rant.   

The hospital arent telling me much. i hope you gals can help.

A big hug to those not doing so well and a big congrats to those who have had success at the end of it.


----------



## mandy3372

Rosegal, Thanks for leaving me a wee message.

I've read your journey and i'm so very sorry for the way things have turned out for you....it's just terribly sad..

I'm not really sure what would be making you sick but I certainly wouldn't go against the fact that you have been stressed for the last few days. Stress effects us all in different ways.  This is what I would do to my hubby  .....lol!!!

Seriously though, I would try to eat something because there is no sense in you making yourself even worse.

My heart really does go out to you and I hope you feel much better soon.

Very best of luck  for Thursday. What time are you going at?? I'll be thinking of you...


Mandy3372  xx


----------



## Lilith

Dear ladies,

I just wanted to say I am really sorry for the ladies who have had negative experiences recently. I hope your partners, friends and family are there to support you. Moreover, I hope you recover soon. I am sending you strong hugs.

Mierran: Congratulations, really hoping to hear from you soon.

Love to everybody else,

Lilith


----------



## Cars

Hi All,

Rosegal, I am so sorry you are going through all this, my thoughts are with you    

Bambino- So sorry to hear your sad news, lots of hugs    

Misha- I had my fingers crossed for you, so sorry this has happened, i dont have any words only that I am thinking of you    

Cars xx


----------



## Mrs R

what horrible news of late......Misha, Rosegal and Bambino       
thinking of you all, stay strong and dont ever give up hope  

Misha - I was going to give you contact details for accessing your medical notes at GRI but looks like you've got the ball rolling already   have you heard good reports about the place in Norway? would you consider GCRM. I cant praise them enough

rosegal - be strong for thurs scan  was your TX at GRI? I would highly recommend GCRM if you're thinking about future cycles.

bambino - stay close to DH.....together you'll get through this & it'll make you closer & stronger  

Mierran - CONGRATULATIONS   So nice to read some happy news in amongst all the heartbreak. How are you and your new little family??   Cant wait to hear all about their birth and get all the info from you. Well done, lots of love to you all  

tashia - cant believe you've only 8wks left!!!! you all organised? Is Oliver excited about becoming a big bro?

minnie - hope you're doing ok and are feeling a bit better, how are the babies?

angel - you keeping ok hunni

hello to everyone else.....I'm busy doing all my usual stuff......no rest for the wicked, lol

Mrs R xx


----------



## psimps

Hi All, So sorry to hear the bad news on the board of late - my thoughts are with you all. 

I was looking for a little advice, I did my first cycle of ICSI with GCRM in May and it was a BFN - I then had another 2 FET's and they were also BFN's. Unfortunately I have no embryos left from the first cycle so am about to start a 2nd cycle but they have suggested some additional drugs, a blood thinner and some steroids and I wondered if anyone hasn't got their drugs through GCRM and if not how you went about it and if anyone could reccomend anywhere cheaper? 

Also if anyone has used the blood thinner or steriods with success or otherwise it would be great to hear?

Many thanks, Pam


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Pam,

Just a quick response to your queries.

I used GCRM and they recommened Clexane (blood thinner) and Prednisolone (steriod) for my last cycle.

I guess we'll never know how or why things work but this was my third full cycle and I became Mum to twin boys two weeks ago.

I bought the Clexane from GCRM. I had hoped to get them on prescription after the 8 week scan as 'pregnancy support' but they wouldn't allow this. Your health authority may be different. I think it was £1.50 a day and GCRM were cheaper than going to directly to the drug company. I was already on prednisolone for another condition so was able to get it on prescription from my GP.

Hope this helps.

Minnie


----------



## misha moo

Evening Ladies

Rosegal- Honey, so sorry for what you are going through  Just keep an eye on the sickness thing, you don't want to end up too dehydrated, contact the hospital if your feeling really bad. As far as having a D&C don't worry about that. When i had it, i was in and out in no time and only had a cramping feeling afterwards, nothing stronger than mild/ moderate period cramp. You will be given a general anaesthetic so will be completely asleep and wont be aware of a thing. Pre theater you will be giving a small pessary that u can gently put into the opening of your vagina (just the same way you would put a tampon in) this helps to relax the cervix so that the procedure goes smoothly. Hope this info gives you a bit more reassurance honey, hope i have not made it sound scary because its not, the staff are extra nice to you because of what you are in for and i am sure they will look after you. Depending on how alert you are you will either stay in overnight or go home, i just told them i was going home and that was that.   Everything will be fine, try not to worry. Last time i actually welcomed the anaesthetic so i could just zone out and forget about everything that had happened. Feel free to PM me if u need someone to talk to   

Mandy- sorry honey that u feel things are slow moving, i honestly don't know anything about Provera  but i am sure someone will or you could try on one of the other threads. As for gaining weight! just before tx i had lost a lot of weight, now (a few wks later) i am like the before pic of a slimmer of the year winner! i feel massive just now and my tummy is still so swollen from tx  

Bambino- How are u? been thinking about you, if u need any one to talk to there are plenty of your Fertility friends on here who can support/ or listen to you    

Lilith-     so nice to here from you, how are u? so funny cause i ws just wondering how you were getting on

Psimps- Hi sorry i have never used a blood thinner, but i am sure someone will be along soon that could answer your question, a few of the girls on here have used GCRM

Mrs R- Hows the wee one getting on now with his neck? I did look into GCRM a long, long time ago but i just feel very drawn to Scanhealth, every one i have spoken to has said how wonderful they have been, the have one of the highest success rates in europe and Jon is one of europes top fertility experts. They have good sucsess rates in the late forties and also the lowest MRSA rates in europe and they seem to have  a very personal touch. It feels right  

Mierran- Cant wait to here more about ur babies!

Cars- aww thank you for ur thoughts, i am fine though i have dusted myself down already and i am moving on, its amazing how resilient you become going through this type of journey isn't it? hows things been recently for u? Have things moved on any further lately? 

Mini- hows ur wee mini's getting on?


Well news this end filled in my form requesting my medical records, it was held up slightly as it had to be counter signed by someone (doc, justice of the peace, solicitor, police officer) it was ok as DH works in such a job and asked one of his friends from work to do it, but his friend was away for the weekend and only just got back today so its held things up a little. Its done now though  Also been exchanging emails back and fourth with the clinic and we have requested and initial consultation for the start of November so fingers crossed   It feels like is all happening so fast, which is what i like!  
He also sent me some info about EC, he says that a local anaesthetic is given and that works well for about 9/10 ladies. They only way it would not work is if u had sever adhesion, fibroid and scaring, so i should be ok.

Rosegal Just wanted to go back to something that u said in you post the other day about not getting any specific info from your clinic about sperm quality etc, i don't know where u have been treated, but i was reading you post and thinking how i felt exactly the same, That although the staff were pleasant enough, they were a bit detached, info was never really volunteered, we had to push and ask for every scrap of it. So i understand where you are coming from, Scanhealth in Norway have not seen my full medical records yet and have only had a brief rundown of TX so far from me and they have already emailed me back saying that due to the information i have given them, they suspect that i may have a maturation prob with my eggs!  ok its not news i want to here and its not 100% as yet, but already they are picking up on things that GRI never even mentioned. I have a feeling i will lean a lot more about fertility over the next few months   U could apply to access your medical records too. 

Oh my! i have cramp in my fingers from typing!!!  

Nite ladies XX


----------



## filskit

Posting with a quick update from Mierran - visited her and the babies at the hospital this afternoon. Not too sure when they'll all be discharged, but the twins are doing well. She says 'hi' to everyone, and will fill you all in on the details when she's back on-line. Suffice to say she's very very happy and the wee babies are gorgeous.  

feebee
xx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi Ladies,

CONGRATULATIONS MIERRAN!!!!!!!!!         Soooooo great to have some good news on here!!!!!!! you must be on cloud nine hun xxxxxx 

Minniemouse - Glad to hear youre coping well and loving every minute of your little treasures   


Mrs R, Im fine thanks! was stressing myself out worrying if everything was ok, so I bought a doppler on ebay   which is reasuring! I have found the heartbeat everytime I have used it, so hopefully it wont go hiding on me and freaking me out   !!!!! Hows things with you Ever get a minuite to yourself   

Hi to everyone else too! quick post in between a million and one things to do !   Love and luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## snzk

Hi Ladies,

congratulations Mierran, so pleased for you.    glad to read that you are all fine. xxxxxx

Lilith- how are you? 

sending hugs to everyone    
I have been lurking in the background but not been posting for a while so bit behind of everyone's news. Sending best wishes to those success stories and huge hugs to those who are having a tough time. 

Perhaps another tx is around the corner for us but considering looking into donor eggs first. will update soon.

take care all.
xxxx


----------



## Mrs R

just popping on to say hi & see how you all are  

not too much happening with me....off to asda food shopping.....I know how to live eh  

snzk - you'll know when the time is right for another TX   Nice of you to post & keep in touch  

angel - have you become a doppler addict   My friend had to have her doppler 'fix' at least 3times a day    Its so lovely hearing a wee heart pounding away though. Everything good with us, Luke definitely keeps me on my toes so when he's napping during the day I'm rushing around juggling a million and one things....all good though and wouldnt change it for the world. Being a mum is best thing ever....truly blessed.

fee - thanks for Mierran update  

misha - def sounds like that clinic know their stuff & you'll be in very capable hands...good luck, wont be long til the ball is rolling again. Luke's neck is def alot better. Physio is less frequent. He's moving it great but still has bad habit of sitting with head slightly tilted....wee rascal. Seeing paediatrician next month.

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## misha moo

HI Everyone

Good to see some that some past FF's are still around and now posting! snzk and lilith  great to here from u girls.

Mrs R sounds like u have a wee trouble maker keeping u on your toes!

Just a wee quick post from me as my services are required at my parents house for a bit of painting and decorating! just to update on Norway, we have now been provisionally booked fro our first consultation for the beginning of November  so excited!!! Weird eh? u would thinkthere would be more exciting things, but hey ho. now we need to book flights and hotel. will keep u  posted  

~rosegal and bambino still thinking of u both


----------



## Bambino77

hi girls

how are you all doing? i am so sorry i havent been on for over a week, just needed some time out. 

I'll be back on properly this week with lots of personals, but wanted to say thankyou for all your thoughts and   Although i havent been on, I have been thinking of everyone, so sending you all   too.

Roseagal - how are you doing chicken? hope you're feeling a wee bit better  

Misha - can I just say how much of an inspiration you are? thankyou so much   I know how rubbish you must be feeling, but you still come across so positive and ive taken a lot from what you've said. i think you're so brave. I really really hope things work for you in Norway, ive got everything crossed.

AFM, I've been pretty proactive in my awal week   while feeling rubbish inside and bleeding and cramping away (which only stopped on Thursday, but its a relief that it has), i needed to focus on something, so have got a laparoscopy and a hysteroscopy booked for 29th October. I've asked for this for years, so finally getting it done. Just need to know that everything is ok before we start looking into treatment again. We have our review at GCRM on 25th Oct too, so its all happening that week. I feel like im sort of back in control again - for now  

Hi to everyone else - Mrs R, snzk, angel, fee, mieran, lillith, minniemouse, mandy, cars, Pam, tashia, mollymittens, carrie and anyone else ive missed (so sorry). Hope you've all had a good weekend - cant believe its Sunday night again  

Heres to a good week for us all.
xxx


----------



## rosegal

Hi ladies. 

I just wanted to say thank you to you all for your words of support and comfort (especially Misha and Bambino). It really meant and means a lot to me. You cannot imagine how it helps.   

I thought I had sent a post on Thursday but it didnt get sent!! Anyways. I went for a scan on Thursday at GRI and it was the Dr that did the scanning etc.   

I couldnt  imagine how nice and thoughtful they would be...a contract to things before. They were saying I was coping well and being brave but I told them that its hard and if I let go...I wont stop.   

There were 2 sacs (from 2 ET's) and something could be seen in one. The other was still empty. The other - I have to admit - I was kinda shocked, had 2 yolks!!!    I think the Dr was as well. I didint think that was possible. I almost fell off the chair thing. If all had gone well then we could have been looking at a minimum of 3 babies - triplets!!    I was told that next time I am only going to have one embro transferred, in case that splits into two in the sac. 

Anyways, the foetal pole was only 2.5mm and I was told at 8 weeks it should be 15-20mm. There was no heartbeat. 

As devastating as it was the Dr was very apologetic and sympathetic and I was asked to wait in a seperate room whilst the Dr sorted out appointments and bookings etc which I really respected. I dont think I could have coped waiting in the waiting room with everyone, like I had been asked to do previously. 

The end result is that I am booked in for a D&C tomorrow morning at Stobhill. It could be weeks before I bleed naturally. I am so scared and part of me does not want this. I still have a little bit of hope that maybe the Dr got it wrong or the machine wasnt working...I dont know. I know I am wishfully thinlkiing.   

Anyways I have a follow up appointment at the FET clinic early December which also helped as it meant to me, I have not been forgotten about. My case will also be going for a "review" whatever that means, thats because my sac had 2 yolks, which the Dr said is not very common.   

I want to wish those that are going through m/c or difficult times, patience and let you know that my prayers are with you,   and those that have had wee bubbas congratulations.   

Good luck to all and speak to you all soon. 

Rosegal  xxxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

HI

Bambino- thank you for the kind words  i just want to share my experiences and help others. People helped me when i first started out and i don't know where i would have been at times without the help and support of the FF ladies. How are you doing now? 

Rosegal - Hope everything went as well as could be expected. If you need someone to talk to just PM me  

Anyway i just wanted to quickly update, flights are now booked for Norway although it's going to be a bit of an early start that morning  . Now we just need to sort a hotel out. We have been looking at the Radisson who have an arrangement with the clinic so it's a little bit cheaper. Off to bed now still got a terrible AF. Love to you all!!


----------



## rosegal

misha moo.........

I am so excited for you...hope all goes well...    

Im fine...d&C...man wat a shock...i cried for 1 hr afterwards. am healing well, txs to God...

all the best misha xxxxxxxx


----------



## misha moo

Rosegal


----------



## Mrs R

rosegal - you're being so brave and strong   What an ordeal to go through, its so unfair. Cry when you have to, be angry if it helps....do whatever you need to handle this awful situation. my thoughts and prayers are with you    

misha - not long at all til you're over at the clinic. I so hope they make all your dreams come true  

bambino - good luck for your review and for your op....I've had 2 laparoscopies cos I've got endometriosis....make sure you look after yourself afterwards & dont rush the healing process  

I've got a wee silverburn shopping spree planned for this afternoon   Mastercard at the ready!!!!  
Quiet weekend planned as I'm due AF  

Monday is my dad's big cancer check up.....please god he doesnt need chemo  

catch you all next week  
Mrs R xx


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? I've been trying to keep up to date with all the news but not been doing so well on that front I'm afraid 

The girls are doing well, walking talking and being little madams! I can't believe they're 18 months!

I bought the girls Blush Bears from Build-a-Bear Workshop yesterday and they were so cute sitting in their buggy making the bears kiss and hug and making big 'mwahh' noises, everyone was laughing and looking at them and I was all chuffed, how sad am I? lol

No real problems/issues with the girls just now, they're sleeping/eating well (hope I've not jinxed myself) just the usual day to day 'mini battles' over toys etc. I even took them into PizzaHut on my own yesterday ....dun dun dun! Which went quite well, a few 'moments' but nothing traumatic, actually I was quite enjoying and feeling a wee bitty proud of myself for being so brave when an old lady came over and said 'oh I'm so glad I'm past all that, I couldn't be bothered with it!' Kinda ruined my nice mood









Mrs R - Enjoy your shopping trip!

Rosegal -  so sorry to hear everything you've been through 

MishaMoo - Its all happening! Good luck!!

Bambino - Hope you get some answers at your review appt 

Mierran and Minnie -     welcome to twins club! How are you all doing? Have you joined the twins thread?

  to everyone

Suzee xx


----------



## Julietta

hello ladies, been a while, life manic!! Just wanted to say hi and also so sorry for the recent heartaches ladies x

Meirran a huge congrats xxxxxxxx 

also i must be super thick but not been on for ages!!!!!!! where has our thread gone? It took me ages to search for it Used to be on the ICSI page? Any help much appreciated x

Tash not long now hun x how are you

Sadie a big hi too x I bet frank junior is keeping you busy ehh!! Hope all is well x

My little munchkin is keeping us well on out toes!!!!! jes didn't think they talked back to you until the age of ten!!!! I have been getting 'mummy now listen please i told you to stop!!!!!! ' Time out doesn't work as Innes wants more?? Mmmmmmm the terrible twos!!!! Wouldn't change it for the world though x hold on to your dreams ladies always x take care all x

back to work!!! at least its friday!!!

Jules


----------



## mandy3372

Hello Everyone,

I haven't been around for a few weeks...too much work on. Here's my journey so far.....

19/09/10 - Prostap

I was back at GRi for bloods and scan 28/09 even although I hadn't had a bleed.

07/10 - back at GRI for scan. My endometrium was still thick and I had two large follicles on my left ovary. I was then given an injection of HCG so that the follicles would pop and allow me to bleed (what a nightmare!!)

09/10 - Bleed started and lasted til 4days.

14/10 - back at GRI for bloods and scan. Even although I had a bleed my endometrium was still thick but as well as still having the follicles I also had two large cysts on my ovary. They gave me another Prostap and said they would call me with the result of my bloods.

15/10 - GR.I calls me this morning to let me know I've to start a course of Provera tablets to induce another bleed. They said that if this bleed doesn't make the follicles burst then the next step would be to aspirate them. Nightmare!!  

I didn't think that it would be so complicated. Has anyone else gone through the complication of down regulating?  I started the Provera this morning.....we'll see what happens.


Love and best wishes to all....xxxxxxxxx


Mandy3372 xxx


----------



## drownedgirl

mollymittens said:


> Just a quick post girlies,
> hope that u r all well.
> Merrian had her babies last night. She had a baby boy and a girl, both small but perfect. Mum doing ok but she will post all the info herself when she is back online.
> 
> x


I was just stalking the boards to see if anyone knew anything as I had been reading Mierran's diary when it suddenly stopped. Glad to hear all is well. Any further news?


----------



## drownedgirl

fee-bee said:


> Posting with a quick update from Mierran - visited her and the babies at the hospital this afternoon. Not too sure when they'll all be discharged, but the twins are doing well. She says 'hi' to everyone, and will fill you all in on the details when she's back on-line. Suffice to say she's very very happy and the wee babies are gorgeous.
> 
> feebee
> xx


----------



## misha moo

Morning Ladies

Mandy- honey  so sorry things are going to plan with the tx, i have never had any probs with dreg myself but i have had lots of other probs during other parts of the tx with things not going they way u would expect. When i first started doing tx the clinic told me the kinda "time table" of tx and how things would roughly go, the biggest learning curve i have had is to not expect anything to go the way it should and this line of though has helped me as tx is a bit of a roller coaster and a guessing game. One minute it all looks good and the next its just not working.  Anyway try posting to on another section to see if anyone else can help u out or maybe one of the girls on here will have had a similar experience. I will keep everything crossed for u that it will be resolved soon and u can get on with the rest of ur tx   

Drownedgirl- We are all over the moon for Mierran and cant wait to see some pic of the babies

Well i was at a 30th birthday party last nite, was not really feeling up to it as i have a chest infection and just wanted to cuddle up on the couch with DH. It was a good wee night with lots of singing and dancing till the wee small hours. Anyway one of my best friends is going away to work abroad for 1 year and it was my last day working with her yest and she was crying and upset and i was fine!!!?? i couldn't even muster a tear! I know i am going to miss her lots as i see her almost everyday and the though of it makes me feel down in the dumps   but for some reason i just cant muster any emotion about it?? weird. Whats wrong with me?? Anyway her leaving party is next wk so i will see if i cry then? think she is beginning to think i will be glad to see the back of her!  

Norway news- everything is now booked inc hotel. Got a good deal at the Radison now i am just counting down the days!!!! cant wait   

hope ur all ok Mrs R, Bambino, Rosegal, Suzze, Julietta, Angel, Snzk, Emmypops, Cars, Carrie D, Lilith, Mini mouse sorry if i have missed anyone out XX


----------



## Jbre

Hi Ladies,

I'm back!Just a quick one to say sorry I haven't replied to you all and being generally rubbish. Was feeling a bit sorry for myself for a few weeks after mc. 

Definitely a lot better. We decided at last minute that we felt ready to give our last frozen embryo a shot. So we had natural FET on Friday with our 3 day embryo. They were a wee bit sleepy but viable LOL!

The only drug I've had was hcg shot yesterday to support implantation. I'm freaking out because this afternoon I feel hot and a wee bit shivery like I'm getting a cold. I'm so scared it will ruin my chances of a bfp.

I checked my temp with my thermometer and it was 37.1 which is normal. Could it be the injection/embryo/bug? Any reassurance would be very gratefully received I'm in a right tizz!

Love to you all


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Jbre- Glad to here from u honey was wondering how u were. I think u were entitled to feel sorry for your self after everything you have been through. Not sure about the temp thing i think i have read that implantation can cause ur temp to dip, i think?  Mind you the change in the weather has deff been causing me to feel cold so it could be something as simple as that. Anyway i am hoping its for other reasons sending u lots of positivity, hope that wee embie is hanging on in there.

Hope everyone else is ok, i am just counting down the days now. I feel a wee bit eeermmm??   kinda fed up i suppose. Just want to get on with things again, get things moving, start chasing the dream again!

Nite XX


----------



## Mrs R

Hiya Folks
never seem to get a minute, my AF's been murder so I'm doped up on anti-inflamms & pk's....ahhh the joys!!!
Luke being a wee darling   
My dads PSA level is up again  ......he's to go back in another 5wks time for another check but looks like Chemo is enevitable 
Busy time ahead as we've got family coming up from england (aunt, uncle, cousin 7yrs & twins 3yrs) so its all gonna be fun  prob be over a week before I get back on.

misha - what date do you go over?

Jbre - congrats on being PUPO, a wee frostie.....oh here's to some happy news by OTD    I've got 2 frosties in storage.....wonder what they'll hold in store for me in the future??  

mandy - what a hassle eh, hope the provera helps, I had it with my 2nd ICSI & it sorted out my thick lining.....did bring a horrendous bleed though, hope you can get started properley soon

jules - LOL at the terrible two's.....Think my wee chap has the naughty nine months    amazing how quickly they learn to be devious but you gotta love them  

suzee - sounds like the girls are coming on great, they sound like a total credit to you!!!

sadie - how are you have you been your hols yet?? how's wee Frank?

hello to everyone else
Mrs R xx


----------



## mandy3372

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for all of the support lately. 

With a special thanks to Mishmoo & Mrs R for their responses to my dilemma. My last Provera was tuesday and hey presto my bleed started Wed evening.....woohooo!!!


I'm back at GRI Mon 25th so we'll see if it's helped . Love and best wishes to all and loads of babydust everywhere.

mandy3372


----------



## Jbre

Mrs R how is your dad keeping? One of my relatives has breast cancer at the moment it is a worry but it's amazing how resilient humans can be. Thinking of you.

Rosegal hope you are ok.

Massive congratulations to Mierran.

Misha moo what made you decide to go to Norway? When exactly do you go. I bet you just want to be there already!

Mandy3372 how did you get on at GRI today?

A big hello to anyone else I have missed!

Well what a day I've had. Ended up testing early and have had faint positive first response tests for the last couple of days. I phoned the clinic in a state this morning saying was it evaporation lines or a chemical pregnancy so they told me to pop in. Wasn't due OTD til tomorrow. Well nurse said the peesticks looked faint but definite positive. Blood result came in this afternoon and they said it was positive but the levels are low (Should be over 15 but nearer to 50). Mine were 18. I'm hoping this is because I've tested early and my embie was a couple of days behind compared to my last cycle (when I had higher result). So I'm having repeat bloods on wednesday to see if it doubles and then they will be able to see what's what. 

Im so grateful for a positive but after my recent miscarriage I'm going to reign it in until we have a better understanding about if this pregnancy is viable or not. I got so excited last time I was devastated when it went wrong. I truly am grateful though, I just wasn't expecting it to happen I feel like it's not real and it hasn't sunk in!


----------



## Tashia

Hey Girls

Sorry for no posting for ages - time flies plus with working it has been hellish!  Anyway finished up 2 weeks earlier than I had hoped to - dizzy spells & heart palpatations...  Docs said I needed to slow down & my body was trying to get the message across to me!    So on maternity leave from last week and this is my first proper week...  A real treat as Oliver is still in nursery 3 days a week (until 6th Dec) - so 3 full free days to myself...  Feel positively selfish & spoilt - but enjoying every minute!    Just baking a cake for hubby & then off to catch up on ironing pile...  So not all that fun!  Due date 30 Nov - so a way to go still but feeling heavy & tired & sleeping is rather awkward nowadays...  Knackering but we are blessed - so not complaining!

JBre - so glad to see you are back & I am quietly excited for your news yesterday...  Did you do another HPT today?  If strip is darker that would indicate a stronger result and numbers going in the right direction?  Worth a bash if you are going crazy waiting until tomorrow....  Wont say anymore until we hear more from you honey!

Julie - would love to catch up soon - keep meaning to call you - but you know how rubbish I am at keeping in touch!  Hope Innes is keeping you on your toes - Oliver is also constant - no rest for the wicked & all that!  But he is still such & darling & love him so very very very much - our wee miracle that we never forget to appreciate and thank our lucky stars for...

Love to everyone else - sorry for lack of personals - will try to catch up & keep on top of things...

Lots of love to all, Tashia xxx


----------



## Julietta

hello ladies, just a quick post to say hi and good luck to jbre and mandy x

mrs R x hope your dad ok, must be such a worry. Luke will be getting on now!!! Time flies ehh! 

Tashia, hello there, you got to slow down lady!! Good to hear from you, so can't believe you are having baby number two very soon!!!!! Sorry not been in touch earlier, I have just been so busy, work and a toddler quite hard at the mo x and got a throat virus, think cause been so run down x but we are all fine. Innes keeping us on our toes all right!!! Not a spare millisecond thoses days, and now no nap time!!!!! But we know how precious he is too, and when he said this am mummy love you so much and i need to clap your back its so so cute x Will give a a phone soon in my lunch hour x get those feet up and enjoy!!!! 

hello to everyone and lots of luck and blessings x

jules x


----------



## mandy3372

Jbre said:


> Mrs R how is your dad keeping? One of my relatives has breast cancer at the moment it is a worry but it's amazing how resilient humans can be. Thinking of you.
> 
> Rosegal hope you are ok.
> 
> Massive congratulations to Mierran.
> 
> Misha moo what made you decide to go to Norway? When exactly do you go. I bet you just want to be there already!
> 
> Mandy3372 how did you get on at GRI today?
> 
> A big hello to anyone else I have missed!
> 
> Well what a day I've had. Ended up testing early and have had faint positive first response tests for the last couple of days. I phoned the clinic in a state this morning saying was it evaporation lines or a chemical pregnancy so they told me to pop in. Wasn't due OTD til tomorrow. Well nurse said the peesticks looked faint but definite positive. Blood result came in this afternoon and they said it was positive but the levels are low (Should be over 15 but nearer to 50). Mine were 18. I'm hoping this is because I've tested early and my embie was a couple of days behind compared to my last cycle (when I had higher result). So I'm having repeat bloods on wednesday to see if it doubles and then they will be able to see what's what.
> 
> Im so grateful for a positive but after my recent miscarriage I'm going to reign it in until we have a better understanding about if this pregnancy is viable or not. I got so excited last time I was devastated when it went wrong. I truly am grateful though, I just wasn't expecting it to happen I feel like it's not real and it hasn't sunk in!
> 
> [/quote


Hiya,

I got on ok yesterday. i'm still not stimming yet as not thinned out enough. I'm not due back til 1/11 for bloods. we'll see.

mandy3372 xxx


----------



## Jbre

Tashia, good to be in touch again. Hopefully you can relax now and enjoy the last few weeks. Take it easy xxx

Hi Julietta, thanks for thinking of me.

Mandy I know you must feel so disheartened because all you want to do is get the treatment under way. All this waiting must be driving you mad. You will get there though I know it. unfortunately I had short protocol treatment but there are a few girls on this and other threads that have been through similar to you and may be able to help more. We are always here to listen though in the meantime   

I had bloods taken yesterday they went from 18 on Monday to 45 yesterday so they are happy with the levels. I've got a scan booked for friday 12th nov. I tried to get it booked in much earlier because of what happened last time but they said they won't see anything like a heartbeat until that time. I just need reassurance I'm not going to have another miscarriage but I suppose I just need to be patient which is hard. I am crossing everything and I'm going to be really careful and look after myself lots. I still can't bring myself to say 'bfp' I feel so scared. They are so wanted


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

I'm sorry for being a bit awal recently, I've not been on here much, but I promise to be a better FF  

How are you all? 

Mrs R - so sorry to hear about your dad, hope you're ok    

Misha - when are you off to Norway? Good luck when the time comes, I really hope it works out for you....

Hi and love to everyone else, apologies for lack of personals, I'll need to try and get back on track with you all and up to speed where everyone is at...

AFM, had the laparoscopy and hysteroscopy on Friday and on the whole all went well. I think I underestimated how rubbish I’d feel though afterwards. In a lot of ways, I’ve felt worse this weekend than I did after egg collection, in a different kind of way.

Was in theatre an hour, then recovery an hour as was in a lot of pain, nurse told me in recovery that the doctor would be round later with all the gory details, so she wouldn’t tell me anything. Got taken back to room and really did feel rubbish, they’d given me morphine so that knocked me out. I think it was about 4pm and the doctor’s secretary phoned me and said can you speak to the consultant? I was so out of it I didn’t care, but now am vv annoyed that he didn’t come round and see me in person. I’m left with all these questions now and he said he would come round in person.  Anyway, first thing he said was no endo (which I was v relieved and happy about), but then went on to say that my ovaries were badly covered with scar tissue/adhesions and they were stuck together!!!!!!! I didn’t realise your ovaries could get stuck together. He’s separated them and removed the scar tissue, but I have soooo many questions now.

I find it hard to believe that none of this was picked up at GCRM, so then I’m thinking, was this all caused by IVF? Has anyone heard of this? There’s not a whole lot on the internet about it. I think i’m  going back to see him in 2 weeks time, but until then i’m a bit puzzled. When I google the scar tissue and adhesions that all seems linked to endometriosis, so who knows?! 

I’ve had a lot of pain since Friday which I didn’t really think i’d have, so I defo underestimated how rough I would feel. I’m hoping to go back to work on Tuesday, my wound is still leaky – he said he had to put a lot of fluid into my tummy, again not sure why – another question I have!!!

Anyways, I promise to get up to speed with you all again, sorry again for lack of personals, hope you've all had a lovely weekend and are keeping well.
xxx


----------



## gilly80

bookmarking sorry


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,

Sorry to be such a rubbish poster but my hands are a bit full since DH returned to work !

Things are going well though, both boys are now over 7lbs and seem to be quite happy with their lot.

I've attached a wee pic below.

Not much time for personals but -

Mrs R - how are you ? Sorry to hear about your Dad but its good he is being so closely monitored and can start treatment soon.

Mierran - how are you coping ? I've been thinking about you lots.

Misha - how are you do ? Any further updates on Norway ?

Tashia - hope you are managing to take it easy. Not long now. It is amazing how the time flies in the last few weeks isn't it ?

Rosegal - sorry to hear your news. It just isn't fair.

Suzee - all well here. Between you, Mierran and me we've covered all twin gender combos ! I read somewhere that boys cry more than girls ! Oh dear !

Sadie - how was Oz ?

Right better get on. Thinking of you all where ever you are in treatment. This time last year I had just had another failed cycle and felt lost and sad. I now have a house full of boys. Its so hard to keep strong but hopefully rather than upset those still trying my wee pic might help you keep going.............

Lots of love,

Minnie
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Help !

Can someone let me know how to post a pic ? !


Thanks,

M
x


----------



## misha moo

HI

Sorry for being AWOL!  

Just had so little time been busy at my proper ( keeps the roof over ur head day job) and been working non stop on my ( working for my self and trying to build a profitable business in my spare time job) PHEW!

Anyway its taken my mind off all the TX stuff and made my time to Norway fly in, we go on Wed morning and i am intrested to find out what they have to say but also really really looking forward to me and DH getting a minute to ourselves, as he has had a change of shift at work and we are like ships that pass in the might at the mo. 

I have just about managed to get my hands of a copy of my medical notes, i go tomorrow to pick them up  did think for a minute that i was going to have to go without them as the hospital were dragging there heals a bit.  

Anyway- Mrs R hows Ur dad doing? hope both he and Ur family are doing well. x

Minimouse- Oh would love to see pic of the boys, i don't know hoe to add pic but looking forward to it when u do.

Bambino- I didn't realise ovary's could get stuck together either!!! Its a shame that Ur were left feeling a bit puzzled, i am sure when u return for Ur follow up u will have plenty to ask, write it down and take it with u. Let us know how u get on X

Jbre- Not long at all till Ur scan, i am sure everyting will be OK, but i know whats its like when u need to put Ur mind at rest. I know its easy for other to say but try to relax X

Mandy- how did u get on at Ur 1st November appointment? any sign of stimming yet, i hope so X

Sorry if i missed anyone out, just trying to catch up X


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

mrs r - hope you're feeling better. sorry your dad's looking like chemo will be needed. hope it does the trick. how's luke getting on?

sadie - how're you and wee frank? how was oz

misha - not long till norway. fingers crossed you come home with a viking or two on board. hope the business does well

mini - glad your boys are doing well. I'm afraid noone told Saphia that she shouldnt cry as much as her brother. They do a really good duet esp at 3am. They seem to be nocturnal and have obviously been watching lots of wrestling as they tag team each other - one feeds /cries while the other sleeps! you breast or bottle feeding? I feel like I constantly have a baby attached. my neighbours keep getting an eyeful!
we're doing ok - except for the sleep deprivation. at most I'm getting a few hours a day, and no more than 2 hours at a time if I'm lucky. i keep telling myself it'll only be for a short period of time, and soon enough i'll miss them being so small. 
i dont know how to post pictures-I cant even post them on ********!

bambino - sorry you;re feeling so grotty. they put the fluid in to help prevent the adhesions from reforming. I hope they get to the bottom of what has caused them. they taken any biopsies? may be worth getting a test for hidden c done if you cant get any other answers. 

jbre - so glad you got a BFP and hoping your wee one grows well, looked over by their guardian angel.   

mandy - how did things go on the 1st?

anyway, better go and get an hours sleep while both babies quiet at once. it doesnt happen often!

good luck to everyone else, and sorry not on here much, and not done full personals.


----------



## misha moo

Hi everyone

just a quick post from me, i am getting excited about Norway we fly out early on Wed morning, got my medical records at last! It was a bit of a carry on, but finally got my hands on them, we have found out one or 2 intresting things while reading them! 

have to go will try to do a post before i leave, sorry for lack of personals


----------



## suzee

Hi ladies hope you're all well 

Just a quickie for minnie & Mierran, have you joined the twins thread? http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244578.804 Hopefully this link will take you to the 'first 12 months' section. I found it invaluable, lots of tips, sharing of ideas/thoughts etc. Mierran, I used to wake the other up so that they both got fed at the same time and the sleep does get better!! I've never heard that before, that boys cry more than girls. Lets NOT have a competion to find out  lol. I know everyone says it but do try and enjoy this time as it goes so quickly!! Seems like sooooo long ago that my two were that small!

Misha  

 & 

Suzee xx


----------



## Mrs R

popping in quickly....things here manic.....had visitors for the english school hols at end of oct and then DH off on hols last week so all busy busy busy

Dad doing ok....still feeling & looking great. Back again on 22nd Nov  

Luke is great as well.....keeps me on my toes!!!!

Off Zumba-ing tonight  

Hope to have more time soon for proper personals but luv to everyone  

Jbre ---- Congrats mrs....sounding good so far. Roll on scan on 12th    

misha - the very best of luck on your Norway venture


----------



## misha moo

Hello from FREEZING NORWAY!!!

Mrs R- glad wee Luke is doing well and i will say a wee   that ur dad goes from strength to strength x

Merrian- Whoo! cant believe ur a mummy now to 2 wee babies as well  i am sure u will soon get a wee routine sorted

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry but its another short post from me today as i am shattered! me and DH were up at 3am this morning to catch our flight to London and then we had a 5 hour wait to catch our flight to Norway! so tired as i only have 3 hours sleep the night before. Will post again soon X


----------



## Cars

misha moo- just wanted to wish u all the best xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Me too ! Hope all is well Misha. Keep warm ! 

M
x


----------



## Carrie D

Just a quickie from me too - best of luck in Norway Misha Moo...looking forward to hearing all about it!


----------



## elinor

Hope you don't mind me butting in here. I posted on an earlier version of this thread for a while - I have had treatment at GCRM and wanted to update with another success story! 
I have waited till after my 20 week scan because after all my attempts over the years I have turned into such a worrier and a pessimist that I wanted to wait until it seemed 'real'. After the scan this week it does!
I had donor egg and sperm (am single), and this was really my last go, and although I was devastated when the original ET was cancelled (I didn't down reg properly, so was starting to bleed as I was wheeled in to theatre), the FET a couple of months later worked!
So, another GCRM success story!

Best of luck to everyone else on here, however you get there I hope you achieve your dreams.  
Elinor xx


----------



## Lilith

Misha: Good luck!!!! I really hope this is the good one for you.

Elinor: Congratulations!!!! You deserve being pregant after all the effort you have done. I really hope that the second part of your pregnancy goes very well.

Love to everybody else.

Lilith


----------



## misha moo

Hi

Ladies, not long back from Norway and i have lots to fill u in on but will do it tomorrow as i am so tired! But lets just say i feel in safe hands and i have found out more in a 1 1/2 hour consultation than i have during my years being treated on the NHS!

will catch up tomorrow, hope ur all doing well X


----------



## Torby

Just a quickie-
Molly- got everything crossed for you.  This is your time.    
Lorna- wishing you loads of luck for tomorrow.  
Elinor- congratulations.

AFM- fine despite attending  a 40th birthday on Sat night, it was like stepping into 'Abigail's Party'.  Virtually no sleep- cuddling up on the sofa to Monsters Inc now.
Sx


----------



## misha moo

Hi Girls

Thanks so much for thinking of me when i was in Norway, it means a lot. Well had a bit of a bombshell, my gyno Arne diagnosed me with PCOS!  Its what's is deff having an effect on my fertility he scanned me and showed me how my right ovary, which is particularly cystic, was covered in little cyst around the edge of the ovary which he liked to a string of pearls. It makes so much sense, i have struggled non stop to keep my weight down, the bloating, the irregular periods, the acne and i have even noticed my hair had lost some of its thickness all symptoms of the syndrome Arne tells me. 

He didn't do any magical scan, just the same as the NHS ones i had and yet within seconds he was able to tell me what was wrong, i just find it hard to believe that out of all those docs and nurses that have came into contact with me during my 3 TX NONE of them noticed, and i have been asking my doc for years about some investigations because of all the probs i have been having and been made to feel like i was making it all up and was told on several occasions that there is no need to worry!!!!!  

Arne was also able to tell me something that has been puzzling me for years, he said the blood clot that was in my womb during my second preg that had became infected was most likely part of the placenta that had broken away  i have spent years wondering where that blood clot the poisend my baby came from and i asked the hospital at the time and they said it would be impossible to tell!!! 

I am so angry that this PCOS has not been picked up on as it is not just affecting my fertility but Will also have long term implications to my health. So my action plan is now a low GI diet to help with blood sugar levels, i have also been put on Metform and will be starting the pill for the next few months as it will help reduce all the old eggs that are lying about. Hopfully tx Will go a head in Feb. i will be on a combination of Menopur and purgon which will hopefully yield better eggs. 

Lilith- its lovely to hear from you, hows things at ur end?

Elinor- always nice to  hear some good news, well done X

Hi to Mrs R, Carrie D, Cars, Suzie, Mierran and anyone else i might have missed XX


----------



## mandy3372

Hiya Everyone,  

I haven't been on lately as my laptop was broken.   I'm doing fine. I had my egg collection and have two 10/10 embryos on board. I'm so excited about it as it's been A VERY long journey for us.  We're both just keeping our fingers crossed for a good result.    

I haven't had much with everyone but I'm sure I will,

Huge shout out to Misha Moo for the advice and kind words with everything I was going thru.  


I have a feeling this TWW is going to be hell.



Babydust everywhere


Mandy3372


----------



## misha moo

Mandy  so glad u finally got to ET honey, well done on being PUPO!!! when is OTD? 2ww is
              murder and there is no point in me saying just don't think about it, cause u will   Try and 
              give your self plenty to do, like starting a new book or meeting friends for lunch. Try not 
              to dwell on it all the time or u will drive ur self mad!

Well i am still waiting on Af to start so i can get hotel, flights and dates with the clinic organised. Its quite late this time, i am on day 38 now and the PMT is building to epic proportions, it should have been here about 27-32 days. 

Nite


----------



## Cars

Misha - So glad your visit went so well to Norway, bet its a wee relief for you that finally you have some proper answers. 

Mandy- 2ww is really difficult so just try and plan a few wee cinema trips, lunches, meeting friends to try and survive the dreaded wait! Its so hard but try and keep yourself busy!

Elinor- Congratulations, love hearing success stories. The very best of luck over the next few months, keep us updated.

Love to everyone xx


----------



## mandy3372

misha moo said:


> Mandy  so glad u finally got to ET honey, well done on being PUPO!!! when is OTD? 2ww is
> murder and there is no point in me saying just don't think about it, cause u will  Try and
> give your self plenty to do, like starting a new book or meeting friends for lunch. Try not
> to dwell on it all the time or u will drive ur self mad!
> 
> Well i am still waiting on Af to start so i can get hotel, flights and dates with the clinic organised. Its quite late this time, i am on day 38 now and the PMT is building to epic proportions, it should have been here about 27-32 days.
> 
> Nite
> 
> Awww, Thanks so much for getting back to me as well. I really do like talking about it on here, makes it seem more real I suppose. Well as far as keeping busy is concerned I have done the whole house twice as well as wrapped up all of my presents. Good eh!! I'll pm you with my OTD...that ok?
> 
> Your AF will be here soon I'm sure. Isn't it funny when we don't want it that's when it will appear. Funny thing.....
> 
> Glad to hear though that your moving ahead with your treatment in Norway. Mind and take the jumpers with you I hear it's rather chilly there...heheheheh!!! xx
> 
> Mandy3372 xxx


----------



## bubblicous

new homes this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=250756.new#new


----------

